#kubuntu 2005-10-10
<delltony> anyone?
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<gstrock> got a problem.  I installed as expert so I have a root password.  When I choose a menu item and get a prompt for the su password, it always fails "su returned with a failure".
<astro76> gstrock: probably need your user password
<gstrock> well, the root and the user password are the same!
<astro76> doh
<delltony> question when installing kubuntu breezy i get the following error can't install initd tools. I installed winblows first on one partition and left the rest of the hd unallocated and went to install breezy on there this is how i'm having the issue when trying to install the base system.
<gstrock> can't install initd tools... hmmm... I just helped a co-worker, her install borked on base system, seems she was trying to install it into a fat32 partition.  Probably not your problem, I'm just throwing something out here.
<delltony> Riddell you around?
<Riddell> delltony: hi
<delltony> hey man have a question i hope you can help me with
<delltony> I had breezy up and running Kubuntu that is and all was fine but i needed windows for work so i did the following
<delltony> i hosed the drive and repartitioned it with a 9gig ntfs partition
<delltony> and the rest unallocated for linux
<delltony> i installed xp on the 9gig and then go to install kubuntu on the rest and all is good till i get to the base install and i get the old error that i seen in warty of can't install initrd-tools
<nalioth> delltony: check your md5s
<delltony> just out of curiousity how can i do that on a none linux system?
<Riddell> md5sum.exe
<Riddell> delltony: no idea I'm afraid, I'm not a windows user
<delltony> no thats fine nor am i that much
<Riddell> but asking in a general ubuntu place might help
<Riddell> delltony: what were you installing from?
<delltony> i'm with nalioth the cd might be bad in terms of md5sum
<delltony> from a cd i burned the preview blah blah breezy 
<delltony> the lastest one on the site as of yesterday
<nalioth> delltony: check the md5 of both the iso image and the burnt cd-r
<delltony> ok will do 
<delltony> ill be home in about 2 hours and will let you know i[m at work right now 
<delltony> thanks for the tip 
<nalioth> delltony: and if the md5s check out on the disk, you might try burning it as slow as you can burn
<gstrock> Linux can read and write fat32 so how come no one installs Linux on a fat32 partition?
<Blissex> gstrock: the permission model is all different and inappropriate
<Blissex> gstrock: however, there is an extension of the 'vfat' driver called 'umsdos' that works around that.
<Blissex> gstrock: but I don't think many people have used 'umsdos' in the past five years.
<gstrock> yeah, ok.  thanks
<cddesjar> hi
<activelow> anyone have tips for an Ipod 40gig via usb on hoary?  I get usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 when I plug it in
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> WTF would cause firefox to start crashing out of the blue
<TokenBad> over and over and over
<nalioth> activelow: you using gtkpod?
<activelow> nalioth: nothing right now, I just plugged it in too see if it would mount and it doesnt see it as a mass storage device
<nalioth> activelow: gtkpod is the interface software
<activelow> nalioth: shouldnt it be detected as as a sdx device?
<nalioth> activelow: i have no ipod and no clue
<nalioth> activelow: i just know gtkpod is uses as a mediary tween your music player and the ipod
<nalioth> activelow: ask in #ubuntu
<activelow> I'll try installing that and see what happends
<activelow> ok
<drom1n4d0> somebody here?
<drom1n4d0> for help me
<beast> hi dromln4d0
<drom1n4d0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<drom1n4d0> what is mean
<drom1n4d0> how resolve this?
<beast> do you have synaptic open?
<drom1n4d0> i tink no
<drom1n4d0> how im open
<beast> it means you are trying to install a package in two different locations... so either apt-get install or install with synaptic or kynaptic
<drom1n4d0> ok
<drom1n4d0> what i have doing?
<drom1n4d0> for resolve the problem
<beast> just make sure to close your console or synaptic/kynaptic
<beast> make sure only one packager is open at one time
<drom1n4d0> how i close the synaptic
<beast> just close it like a normal window
<drom1n4d0> but the windows are close
<drom1n4d0> the kopete is the only open anda the konversation
<beast> are you sure? it must be open in the background somewhere
<JC|Burt> ???
<phoenixbyrd> does kaffeine play dvd's or do I gotta dl sumthing else?
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: for most dvd's which are encrypted you need libdvdcss
<phoenixbyrd> kk, ty
<philipacamaniac> it used to be available from backports, but I don't know where to find it these days
* philipacamaniac is looking
<phoenixbyrd> I just got it off kynaptic
<phoenixbyrd> hrm...
<philipacamaniac> there ya go
<phoenixbyrd> kaffeine give's a new error now, says I need the decoder or whatnot, didn't say that before tho
<phoenixbyrd> trying mplayer
<philipacamaniac> hoary or breezy
<phoenixbyrd> breezy I think... not sure which I installed. Just dled one without looking. Windows got messed up and wouldn't reinstall, so... I'm done with windows
<philipacamaniac> that's cool to hear
<philipacamaniac> okay, kaffeine by default uses gstreamer in breezt
<phoenixbyrd> yea, I read the reactivation crap... no way in hell am I going through that lol
<phoenixbyrd> yea, it's using gstreamer
<philipacamaniac> if it does work in mplayer, and you want it to work in kaffeine, you should install kaffeine-xine from kynaptic
<philipacamaniac> xine will use the same codecs
<philipacamaniac> as mplayer
<phoenixbyrd> k, mplayer is complaining about decode_audio
<philipacamaniac> ug, evil... try another dvd just in case
<phoenixbyrd> is this that mp3 problem I've read about?
<phoenixbyrd> kaffeine is sorta working... I think
<phoenixbyrd> I don't see the xine thing for kaffeine
<phoenixbyrd> found sumthing bout the dma, fixed that part
<phoenixbyrd> now it's not playing lol
<philipacamaniac> sorry, i stepped away for a second
<phoenixbyrd> np
<phoenixbyrd> totem won't even install :/
<philipacamaniac> kaffeine-xine is in universe, and then to use it - in kaffeine, go to Settings -> Player Engine -> Kaffeine
<philipacamaniac> totem should install without problem - you don't have any backports mirrors in your /etc/apt/sources.list do you?
<phoenixbyrd> I can't find it in universe, and setting's just shows gstreamer, and idk what a backport mirror is yet 
<phoenixbyrd> when I goto install totem, the lil checkmark won't stay up, and if I try to install anyways it quits
<troy> nick thieves
<phoenixbyrd> those bastards
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: type my nick when you want to grab my attention - install totem from a konsole by typing "sudo apt-get install totem"
<phoenixbyrd> kk
<phoenixbyrd> it's working with ogle :D
<philipacamaniac> well, whatever works, ya know
<jjesse> !tell gstreamer
<jjesse> !tell amarok
<TokenBad> WTF would cause firefox to start crashing out of the blue
<TokenBad> over and over and over
<jjesse> !tell me amarok
<jjesse> !tell jjesse krita
<TokenBad> anyone?
<apokryphos> jjesse: you're forgetting the *about* :P
<jjesse> dnag thanks apokryphos never used it before
<apokryphos> jjesse: /msg ubotu factoid
<jjesse> !tell about krita
<apokryphos> and the !tell works like; !tell X about factoid
<jjesse> !tell jjesse about gstreamer
<apokryphos> jjesse: better to /msg though =)
<apokryphos> or, use the searchable page
<apokryphos> !list
<ubotu> rumour has it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jjesse> grin Riddell gave me a ton of changes for krelease notes that i'm trying to get in before releasea canadiate
<apokryphos> heh
<jjesse> so i'm trying to find stuff i don't know about
<apokryphos> jjesse: kde docs are a great place to look, of course :)
<jjesse> ok i will look there, kubuntu docs are not since i'm writing them :(
<apokryphos> what things specifically are you trying to write about?
<jjesse> currently?  all the new changes in breezy badger for kubuntu
<jjesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes 
<jjesse> and making it current for kubuntu 5.10
<apokryphos> I see
<jjesse> apokryphos: how do i setup khelpcenter to allow me to search  the kde docs?
<jjesse> right now all it allows me to search are manual pages
<apokryphos> jjesse: I don't really use it, but it should have the docs there on the left and you can create an index
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> urm, same here it seems
<apokryphos> what do you want to search for?
<apokryphos> docs.kde.org is good
<jjesse> nothing off the top of my head, just was looking around
<apokryphos> jjesse: you can look around by using the Contents
<apokryphos> though I tend to always just use konqueror using the help kioslave
<satafterh> any one in here help me??
<dashrike> linux can read off a drive formatted in windows, yes?
<bdmp2000> yes
<bdmp2000> but it cant write on NTFS
<dashrike> write to FAT though?
<bdmp2000> which is the xp kind
<bdmp2000> yeah
<dashrike> k
<dashrike> xp can run off FAT as well
<bdmp2000> so if you want to share a drive to fat 32
<bdmp2000> xp can read and write fat32 
<bdmp2000> but it can't run off it
<dashrike> oh
<bdmp2000> when you install it it is auto NTFS
<bdmp2000> there is a project working on making ntfs writing in linux but it is dangerous
<dashrike> 2k can run off fat, yes?
<bdmp2000> yes
<dashrike> I'm used to that anyways
<bdmp2000> not can, but does
<dashrike> only?
<bdmp2000> when you install 2k it is only fat32
<dashrike> I know 2k can read and write to ntfs as well though
<bdmp2000> yeah
<bdmp2000> sure
<bdmp2000> but the installs have defauts
<bdmp2000> you can't change the file system
<bdmp2000> the difference is "run off" and "read and write to"
<dashrike> yu
<dashrike> p
<TokenBad> in evolution email is there a way to have it save emails you have?
<jsubl2> TokenBad: did you ask in #ubuntu.. most of the folks use the gnome apps.. most here use the kde apps
<dashrike> http://www.mailnation.net/
<Octane> is kde 3.5 b1 packages out for amd64?
<FractuS> hi there
<delltony> Riddell are you around?
<delltony> i ran a md5sum on the iso and it matched up fine however, on the cdrom there is a md5sum.txt and i ran it against the cd and i get 3 errors for mixmatch
<delltony> i have burned the cd on 2 seperate systems and the same error on both systems so i don't feel its on my end although i could be wrong
<delltony> .\install\netboot\pxelinux.0 ERROR: Checksum did not match.
<delltony> .\pool\main\p\python2.4\python2.4_2.4.1-3_i386.deb ERROR: Checksum did not match.
<kkathman> evening all
<philipacamaniac> anyone: where are kmenu entries stored (what file should I backup for my kmenu customizations)?
<inc|freaky> no idea sry
<seth_k> me neither
<seth_k> .kde should be fine though
<seth_k> just yoink the whole folder, mm?
<philipacamaniac> yeah, I'm also seeing .local/share/applications
<philipacamaniac> problem is, I want to somehow merge Breezy changes to my current menu, when I upgrade this machine
<seth_k> philipacamaniac, I'd bite the bullet and just redo your changes
<seth_k> imo
<philipacamaniac> ay caramba
<philipacamaniac> okay, okay - but I'm backing it up nonetheless
<philipacamaniac> I really should do a clean install, since I've done things like splashy and other ubuntuguide.org changes on my hoary
<philipacamaniac> but.... I'm not looking forward to recompiling about 20 programs, one of which took forever (ardour)
<philipacamaniac> I'll try the dist-upgrade and we'll see how it goes
<propagandhi> is anyone here using kmetabar
<jmg> anyone here use hostap drivers? when i load i get not one but two ether devices
<cyne> when is the next kubuntu due out?
<seth_k> 10-13 methinks
<cyne> kewl :)
<cyne> because mine needs a clean install
<cyne> too many things are strange since i did a dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu is 13th, i expet kubuntu will be as well
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: have you ever used Koffice?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: no, i hardly use office tools at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> when i do its OO.o :/
<cyne> ok, just wondering, i'd never heard of koffice, yet it has a heap of tools
<propagandhi> yakuake is the best konsole improvement, it rocks
<regeya> indeed.
<pc22> hello, anyone can guide me install win apps using wine pls. this is my first time
<Kamping_Kaiser> pc22 what do you want to install? are you sure it will work ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but to install, you open Konsole , type "wine /path/to/windows/exe"
<pc22> i hope so
<cyne> pc22
<cyne> are you there?
<cyne> try this: http://frankscorner.org/
<pc22> yeah im here
<cyne> or winehq
<cyne> link to app database
<pc22> should i copy the apps in linux drive?
<pc22> should i copy the windows apps in linux drive? its money2005
<pc22> what will i add to menu.lst to add xp i lost it when i updated today
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you look theres an example windows entry in there, you should be able to just copy it :)
<pc22> theres no copy
<pc22> i lost the "boot" system administration
<pc22> i cant copy cos theres no win entry
<aftertaf> boing :)
<KiwiKibi> Sssay, what's the URL to find apps for Linux, like a CD burner, and a file wiper??
<aftertaf> !equivalents
<ubotu> hmm... equivalents is A decent list of linux equivalents and analogues can be found here: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#1
<KiwiKibi> thanks
<cyne> how do i recompile my kernel?
<cyne> KiwiKibi: k3b comes with Kubuntu
<cyne> for cd burning
<cyne> uboto how do i recompile my kernel
<cyne> !uboto how do i recompile my kernel
<ubotu> cyne: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<KiwiKibi> ahh, k3b . . . koolness
<Tm_T> :)
<cyne> KiwiKibi: it is very kool indeed
* mornfall boohs
* cyne gives mornfall a new one
<KiwiKibi> =)  gotta sleep . . . l8rz
* cyne downloads KOffice
* Tm_T does svn up koffice
<cyne> kFormula 700k!
<cyne> kivio 152k!
<cyne> Tm_T:  ?
<cyne> i dont get it
<Tm_T> cyne: the very latest development sources from svn
<cyne> ah :)
<cyne> Tm_T:  so you use Koffice?
<Tm_T> yes
<cyne> how does it compare to oo.o2
<Tm_T> when I test or need it :)
<cyne> ?
<Tm_T> I find it more comfortable
<cyne> or "komfortable" as the kase may be
<Tm_T> =)
<TokenBad> what should I apt-get for ident for irc?
<aftertaf> cyne:  why do you need to recompile your kernel?
<aftertaf> its updated with apt...
<Tonio-> morning
<aftertaf> morning :)
<Tm_T> hi Tonio- 
<TokenBad> what should I apt-get for ident for irc?
<Tm_T> TokenBad: maybe xinetd helps
<TokenBad> thats the one
<TokenBad> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> and open port 113 then ;)
<cyne> Tm_T: can you tell me how to recompile my kernel?
<cyne> vmware needs me to recompile with latest gcc in order to run
<Tm_T> :o
<cyne> :(
<Tm_T> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<aftertaf> cyne:  are you sure you need to recompile one? or do you just want to do it ? ;)
<cyne> aftertaf: vmware says it needs me to do it
<aftertaf> crap........  ok. VMware..... didnt see that bit ;)
<cyne> `:/
<aftertaf> s'ok....  not too hard actually.
<aftertaf> using make kpkg is fun :)
<cyne> hmm i think this might take a while
<cyne> d'oh
<aftertaf> you started on it?
<cyne> nope
<aftertaf> you got good info?
<cyne> Tm_T just gave me a howto
<cyne> thnx Tm_T 
<Tm_T> np
<aftertaf> cool....
<aftertaf> the guy doesnt mention .config though.....
<aftertaf> cyne:  you dont actually need to change anything in the kernel?
<cyne> one moment
<cyne> http://pastebin.com/383575
<cyne> that's what it says
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> Quote:           or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.p
<aftertaf> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<aftertaf> how do you do that???
<aftertaf> !vmware
<cyne> i have a gcc-3.3 and a gcc-4.0, but no 3.4.5, apparently
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, aftertaf
<aftertaf> ok... cant you install it?
<cyne> you should be able to go CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.3"
<cyne> but it says the same thing
<aftertaf> yeah, but your kernel wasnt compiled with that version.
<cyne> oh i see
<aftertaf> 'our kernels', i mean
<aftertaf> apt-cache search gcc     shows you 3.4.5 ?
<aftertaf> i can see gcc3.4.4
<cyne> i see a 3.4 but no 3.4.5
<cyne> oh, 3.4.4 yes
<aftertaf> are you wanting to run vmware on your ubuntu?
<cyne> yes
<cyne> i already had it running
<aftertaf> oki.
<cyne> but then i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyne> and now it won't 
<aftertaf> i'd wait till breezy stables out.
<aftertaf> that way we should have the kernel comiled with the gcc version that comes with it (maybe)
<aftertaf> if you cant wait.... do the kernel thingy :)
<cyne> i can wait, but it's 8 days man
<cyne> :(
<cyne> that's 8x24 hours, 8x24x60x60 seconds
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> you can do the kernel thing without screwing your system...
<aftertaf> and you can remove it after if you want... long live apt!!!!!
<aftertaf> a new kernel in a .deb :D
<cyne> so when breezy comes out like that, i will have to reinstall the whole OS won't i?
<cyne> to get a new kernel
<cyne> or will it come down with apt-get
<aftertaf> vmware os? or actual machine os?
<Tm_T> apt-get does the trick
<cyne> linux
<Tm_T> as always
<cyne> nice
<aftertaf> very :)
<cyne> i think i will wait though... it will probably take 8 days to compile the kernel
<god-zero> breezy development still seems to be going at mach 10. Is that a good sign, or bad?
<aftertaf> nah.......
<aftertaf> i'd say both.... depends on your PoV / mood :)
<cyne> god-zero: i think it's great!
<cyne> god-zero: i'm only joking with my comments
<aftertaf> hehe. cyne you could do the kernel just for fun and for experience.....
<god-zero> ya, I know... it just reminded me of that question.
<cyne> aftertaf: yes i've decided to do that :) one thing i can say for sure, windows could never handle recompiling itself in a window lol
<aftertaf> i dont know if its actually ever been comiled ;)
<aftertaf> p
<cyne> hehe
<cyne> i have to say KOffice is speedy
<god-zero> Talking about VMs, Doesn't the AMD x86_64 have better VM support (no need for software to reinterpret ring 0 stuff)
<aftertaf> isnt ring 0 a scary japanese prequel ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats the original ring iirc
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> spooky.... the way she walks, with her hair all wrong from a gravity point of view....
<aftertaf> argh!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt into horror
<aftertaf> when it's good like that one is, i am.... :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> heres my type of horror - an apt-proxy with no obvios problem, thts rooted... thats about as horror as i like things ;)
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> cig'rette time ;) brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. k
<cyne> on friday will be 7 weeks since i gave up smoking
<jeh_work> does anyone run klik with hoary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd cyne
<jeh_work> it seems to be the new thing nowadays, but the installation of klik itself is hairy, and i won't bother if it doesn't work
<cyne> i like how the new version of Konversation shows people who are afk
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at row of beer bottles next to vcr... maybe theres something i should give up :/
<mornfall> there's a row of wine bottles in my room
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> support!
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gets drunk* ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> do we have any apt-proxy experts? :/
<cyne> i find that my code goes all crazy if i get intoxicated `:/
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, don't use apt-proxy unless you have to
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: at least not v2, it's largely unreliable and a total resource hog
<mornfall> (being written in python/twisted)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: well thats exactly what i have :|
<mornfall> try apt-move if it fits your needs... or maybe apt-cacher but i never tried that
<mornfall> or try to get apt-proxy v1, it is... workable
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill look at apt-move (may as well), but i have apt-proxy working on serveral boxes, so i wont break them, just this trouble box
<cyne> anyone know where to change my Samba Workgroup within the Kubuntu System Settings ?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  It can also build a partial or complete local mirror of a
<Kamping_Kaiser>  Debian binary distribution (including an ``installed-packages only'' mirror) <- mornfall, do you know how to do that? is it rtfm stuff?
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: probably just rtfm
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. *apts in*
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: i didn't set it up for ages
<mornfall> haven't?
<mornfall> whatever ;p
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like it could be good when i work it out :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: it looks like apt-move only mirrors the distro its running on, is that correct?
<aftertaf> loool cyne 
<aftertaf> code going wrong when under influence... funny that ;)
<cyne> indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<cyne> you come back the next day and it's like 'wtf was i thinking'
<Bizzeh> i code better when under the influence
<cyne> influence of what?
<Bizzeh> alcohol
<cyne> haha as if
<Kamping_Kaiser> my mate swears by getting stoned and coding, *shrug* if you can still work like then then sure :)
<Bizzeh> no to much, like, a shot or 2
<Bizzeh> it just, slicks up your brain
<cyne> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm well not sure of the scientific validity of that view `:/
* Kamping_Kaiser watches Bizzeh's brain slide out onto the floor
<cyne> i could cite studies which show that being stoned and/or being drunk are hinderances to programming but why would i bother
<Bizzeh> cyne: i tryed forever to add something called "boost mode" to filezilla for xbmc
<cyne> you may code well while drunk, but not as well as straight
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: im sure studdies show both ways
<Bizzeh> couldnt get it at all
<Bizzeh> couldnt think
<Bizzeh> had 2 double vodka
<nikkia> cyne, i'd just cite the case of when i worked on a  uni project (pascal code) while drunk :)
<Bizzeh> coded it in 2 hours
<nikkia> cyne, it took me nearly 6 weeks to undo the damage i did in those 3 hours
<aftertaf> "i could cite studies which show that being stoned and/or being drunk are hinderances to programming but why would i bother" looool
<cyne> Bizzeh: ah very good i use your product
<Bizzeh> sexy :)
<cyne> nikkia: same
<aftertaf> being stoned helped me at uni. except i was too much for too long and ended up not going to any classes :/
<Bizzeh> im only a recent member of the team tho :)
<aftertaf> depends on the person....... i think.
<Kamping_Kaiser> whtas the date and time?
<cyne> to adults, marijuana can be harmful, to growing brains it can be uber harmful
<Kamping_Kaiser> oct the 5th. some time?
<Bizzeh> 05/10/2005 - 10:06:59
<cyne> to some it is medicinal
<cyne> but i don't care much because i don't use it
<nikkia> of course, being able to program drunk/stoned doesn't really help much if you ever try to get a job as a programmer :)
<nikkia> companies tend not to allow you to get drunk/stoned on their time :)
<aftertaf> nikkia:  500% true
<cyne> nikkia: hmm i wonder why that might be
<cyne> `:/
<aftertaf> plus you'll have trouble getting the job in the first place....
<nikkia> afteraf, that depends on the company
<Bizzeh> nikkia: i managed to be able to drink in college while coding
<Bizzeh> was quite easy
<Bizzeh> since vodka is clear and doesnt have a smell
<nikkia> afteraf, every company i've worked for has had a fairly open mind on the issue of getting drunk/stoned in your own time
<nikkia> afteraf, and for one, i think getting stoned was a requirement for the designers :P
<aftertaf> fair enough..... but if it is a big lifestyle thing, it can stop you actually getting the job if you're too much of a waster.
<aftertaf> exceptions aside :)
<nikkia> aftertaf: my current boss takes more days off due to drunken altercations than he does sick days :P
<aftertaf> hehe
<nikkia> afteraf, i've lost count of the number of times i've heard 'oh ... won't be in today, he got arrested for a drunken fight last night'
<aftertaf> nice :)
<aftertaf> well, if they're happy that way...
<nikkia> afteraf, yeah, i don't think i'd like to get on the wrong side of him....
* nikkia looks about sheepishly and returns to the code mine :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<nikkia> aftertaf: there's a very good story about 2 christmas parties ago, that illustrates just how 'great' he is on alcohol - the party was at club that is on the grounds of the local zoo - he got drunk then wandered off, they found him trying to pick a fight with a lion
<aftertaf> we all have problems........ his could well kill him !! :o
<cyne> what does this mean when compiling kernel? http://pastebin.com/383613
<aftertaf> looking
<aftertaf> cyne:  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<aftertaf> look in that script and see what command is at line 11....
<cyne> ok
<cyne> MAJOR=$(echo __GNUC__ | $compiler -E -xc - | tail -n 1)
<cyne> ^--- line 11
<aftertaf> nice :/
<aftertaf> tail, maybe.....
<morrow> install gcc...
<cyne> gcc is installed
<aftertaf> you might not have all the needed stuff.
<morrow> version 3.4?
<aftertaf> gcc, 3.4.4 ?
<cyne> i will look
<cyne> 4.01-3
<aftertaf> youll need 3.4 too...
<cyne> why?
<cyne> ok, installing
<aftertaf> dunno..... ;) lnux has a lot of mysteries for me still 
<cyne> ok there it goes
<cyne> oh dear, there's a lot of options
<cyne> is there not an auto-detect for these?
<nikkia> cyne, 'build-essential'
<nikkia> altho if you're on breezy, that may only depend on gcc 4.0, i dunno
<Bizzeh> does breezy use 4.0?
<Tm_T> yes?
<kakalto> what date is breezy due?
<Tm_T> 13.10. ?
<aftertaf> and copy over the config file from boot to /usr/src/linux too
<star13> hi
<kakalto> thanks T
<kakalto> *Tm_T
<cyne> well that was nice i was able to add support for my graphics card and cpu inthe kernel
<aftertaf> cyne:  it should already be there, as a modue anyway.....
<aftertaf> but it IS nice :)
<Bizzeh> i still cant get the proper radeon drivers working 
<cyne> :D
<Bizzeh> its anoying as hell
* cyne watches his kernel recompile
<cyne> it's still doing the drivers
<Bizzeh> on my actual hardware
<Bizzeh> i can do a stage3 gentoo install in a hour, kubuntu has taken nearly 2 so far
<cyne> help! i compiled my kernel but there's no .deb to install
<flo> cyne: did you use make-kpkg ?
<cyne> flo yes, and i used --initrd is that bad?
<cyne> flo, i'm following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<cyne> i made it to the last step
<flo> cyne: no, thats okay ... so, the compiliation succeeded without errors?
<cyne> dpkg: error processing kernel-image-2.6.12-custom_10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--install):
<cyne>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<cyne> yes
<cyne> i believe so
<alex_> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin
<alex_> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libsvl645li.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alex_> after installation of openoffice
<alex_> the file is here
<alex_> slocate libsvl645li.so
<alex_> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvl645li.so
<morrow> call "ooffice"
<morrow> or openoffice
<flo> cyne: did you compile the kernel with ramdisk support?
<cyne> flo, i don't remember
<cyne> flo, i left most of the defaults
<alex_> morrow, what ?
<flo> cyne: in your kernel source folder you have a .config file where the kernel options are set. You can see if it is set to YES or commented out 
<cyne> ok
<alex_> openoffice works
<alex_> but
<alex_> after
<duffydack> hi
<alex_> when i open sxc file
<alex_> crash
<cyne> flo, i have a vmlinux sitting in my src dir
<duffydack> what am i missing here....got the ati driver from ati, ran it, went with it all, and ran fxlrxconfig and made sure fglrx is the driver specified, but i still get mesa crap
<flo> cyne: Thats your compiled kernel. You can remove all object (binary) files with make-kpkg clean
<cyne> flo, ok why would i do that?
<cyne> i just did that and now my vmlinux is gone
<cyne> :(
<aftertaf> thats good....
<cyne> man i'm freaking out, what's going on
<aftertaf> cyne:  did you use anything as a config model before running xconfig?
<cyne> aftertaf: i just followed the instructions on the howto
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> you should copy a file from /boot/ before running xconfig
<cyne> too late :)
<flo> cyne: why you need a self compiled kernel at all?
<cyne> but i think i did ok, i left most options as default
<aftertaf> get a config-XX.XX.XX file and copy it to /usr/src/linux and start again (ish)
<aftertaf> flo:  vmware.
<basse> can kubuntu and ubuntu repositories be mixed?  
<aftertaf> basse:  they are the same.
<cyne> aftertaf: why do i need to do that?
<aftertaf> one had gnome, one kde
<basse> aftertaf: thanks
<aftertaf> cyne:  the config file has the current settings for the ubuntu compiled kernel.
<cyne> ah.
<aftertaf> if you dont have a config file to begin with, you'll have to set all the things you want == sucks
<cyne> aftertaf: it's ok i already went through and set it
<aftertaf> copy the config file and rename it to .config in your /usr/src/linux folder
<cyne> but are you saying it didn't compile?
<aftertaf> no no..... it will have compiled, but how do you know you set all the options correctly?
<aftertaf> as per ubuntu standard working kernel
<cyne> only one way to find out
<cyne> but you know i don't think it did compile, because i searched the whole hd for .deb files and it wasn't there
<aftertaf> oki.
<aftertaf> start again then.
<cyne> ok
<aftertaf> you can also run xconfig then load an alternative config file...
<aftertaf> ie /boot/.....
<cyne> oh actually, i have a vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 file in my /boot dir
<cyne> does that mean it compiled?
<aftertaf> yep. thats your kernel.... the one you actually use now.
<cyne> and put itself there
<aftertaf> not the one you tried to use...
<aftertaf> what is your processor?
<cyne> AthlonXP
<aftertaf> oki. get the linux-k7 package slapped on there instead.....
<aftertaf> optimised for athlon and prepackaged by ubuntu.
<aftertaf> wil do as a good base.
<cyne> how might i do that good sir?
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  linux-k7 ;)
<cyne> just by selecting it in xconf?
<cyne> oh i see
<aftertaf> you can have a lot of different kernels on one machine.....
<aftertaf> you choose which one you boot from with grub.
<cyne> so wait, k7 = athlonxp ?
<cyne> The line of K7 processors consists of:. high-performance desktop processors - Athlon, Athlon XP and Athlon
<cyne>  MP
<cyne> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/
<cyne> :P
<cyne> thanks for your help
<Tm_T> :)
<cyne> i wonder if vmware will run with my k7 kernel
<Tm_T> cyne: you got your kernel compiled, no?
<cyne> Tm_T: i don't know
<Tm_T> :p
<cyne> Tm_T: lol... it seemed to compile ok, but i don't know where it is
<cyne> so i'm just downloading linux-k7 with kynpatic now maybe that will be better
<cyne> for vmware
<cyne> kynaptic
<Tm_T> kynpatic and tea
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> I think I'll drink some tea before saying more ->
<cyne> it will put hairs on your chest
<cyne> installing linux will put hairs on your chest
<cyne> (unless you're a woman)
<skaman> hi guys
<skaman> anybody has shared mails with thuderbird between win & linux?
<cyne> hello skaman 
<skaman> i'm trying to
<cyne> skaman: it's possible
<skaman> i know
<skaman> i did it
<skaman> i can wiew mails
<cyne> kewl :)
<skaman> but accounts are not shared
<skaman> :S
<cyne> you can't download them though
<skaman> and i can't figure why
<cyne> did you share it with samba?
<cyne> the mail dir
<skaman> is mounted
<skaman> is a dual boot pc
<cyne> ok
<cyne> i see
<cyne> so which 'side' has the data, ext or ntfs
<skaman> fat32
<skaman> is /mnt/d
<cyne> why do you need dual boot anyway, go all the way to linux :D
<cyne> oh, nice
<cyne> well it should be easy then
<skaman> in windows all works good
<skaman> in linux too
<skaman> but i have no accoutns
<cyne> in linux?
<cyne> well just make the account
<skaman> hum..
<skaman> i have like 4 accounts
<skaman> :S
<cyne> it only takes a couple of minutes
<skaman> yes but i'd want all sinchro
<skaman> i think it's possible 
<cyne> there's a faq on the thunderbird website i think and it talks all about it
<skaman> let' me chack
<skaman> check
<skaman> i have an italian howto
<skaman> but maybe is not complete
<cyne> wow linux runs better with my k7 kernel than the i386
<cyne> one
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> breezy?
<Drakeson> how can I compile and install a kernel from source?
<Juerd> cyne: On what CPU?
<Juerd> Drakeson: apt-get source pn, where pn is the name of the package
<Juerd> Drakeson: Then use build-kpkg to build a new package, dpkg -i to install it
<Juerd> Drakeson: See Google if you need step-by-step guides
<Drakeson> that's enough (I think). Thanks :)
<Drakeson> just didn't know about build-kpkg ;)
<cyne> Juerd: athlon xp
<cyne> Tm_T: breezy yes
<Juerd> cyne: Then yea, a k7 kernel would indeed work better :)
<cyne> how do i configure my graphics card? i don't see the option within the system settings
<Drakeson> a silly problem! : I have created an extra user (through kuser), added it to adm, admin, sudo, and now when I open a terminal with that account sudo doesn't ask the password!!!
<Drakeson> is sudo stable?
<Drakeson> sounds like it may cause severe security problems (at least in its current state)
<aftertaf> cyne:  cnfigure in what way?
<cyne> aftertaf: allow it to be used
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<CaiN_SA> Drakeson, extract ; ./configure ; make ; su ; make install
<aftertaf> nice one with the k7..... better right?
<aftertaf> cyne:  what gfx card do you have?
<cyne> aftertaf: yes, much better :)
<cyne> aftertaf: GeForce 5600FX
<aftertaf> hehe its meant to be :)
<aftertaf> nvidia. ok.
<aftertaf> install k7 restricted mods then.
<cyne> ok
<aftertaf> linux-k7-something ;)
<Drakeson> CaiN_SA: nope! I am addressing the problem with sudo, not that I don't know how to handle su ;)
<aftertaf> then change the driver line in xorg.conf to "nvidia"
<aftertaf> cyne:  having fun yet?
<cyne> my memory is getting better for these things :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<cyne> aftertaf: there is linux-k7-SMP
<cyne> or linux-k7-headers
<aftertaf> smp is for biprocessor
<cyne> that's all
<aftertaf> hang on ill check.
<cyne> hmmm there's linux-k7-2.6.12-legacy-nvidia 
<aftertaf> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7
<aftertaf> number will depend on current version.....
<aftertaf> and when you apt-get now, your k7 kernel will be upgraded auto :)
<aftertaf> if upgrade there be...
<cyne> kool!
<aftertaf> yeah, innit ? ;)
<cyne> ok, that module is already installed, so i will go change the init
<aftertaf> ok good.
<aftertaf> then quit X and recomeback :)
<aftertaf> accelerated
<tucoz> Hi, I wonder if you have some info on amarok 1.3 and kubuntu hoary. Is this availble as a kubuntu package?
<Elsidox> yes
<Elsidox> tucoz: its availble in the breezy version of kubuntu
<tucoz> oh, cool.
<Elsidox> =)
<tucoz> hmm, but then I won't be able to use it hoary?
<Elsidox> sure u can
<Tm_T> cyne: breezy && nvidia ?
<Elsidox> but why not just upgrade to breezy?
<tucoz> Elsidox: I do not dare to do that
<Tm_T> tucoz: why not, release is in next week
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  i use breezy & nvidia no pbs
<Tm_T> aftertaf: and kernel is?
<tucoz> I fear I will face some time fixing stuff, like compiling various libraries I use
<aftertaf> tucoz:  it is quite stable now....
<cyne> aftertaf: oh :) it is already setup w/ nv driver
<Elsidox> tucoz: thats cool. Well this is how u get 1.3. Edit yur soorce list from hory to brezzy apt-get update. Than only upgrade amarok than redit your sourcelist back to hory.
<dipnlik> hi all. just installed ubuntu, and using 1024x768 resolution, but want to try 1152x768, but it is not available on the Control Panel. How can I change this
<Tm_T> cyne: nv driver is just 2d
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  er... 2.6. ish
<Elsidox> can someone help me im having sound issues?
<Tm_T> aftertaf: uname -a
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  pc at home, me at work... latest in breezy repos ;)
<Tm_T> aftertaf: k7?
<cyne> Tm_T:  ah. very good
<Tm_T> aftertaf: I and one other found out that nvidia drivers won't work in k7 and 386 kernels
<tucoz> Elsidox: ok, thanks. But amarok uses a lot of libraries, will the hoary libraries be compatible with the breezy ones?
<cyne> i thought she was a bit sluggish
<aftertaf> k7 yeah.
<Tm_T> aftertaf: only 686 kernel was working ok
<Tm_T> aftertaf: oh!
<aftertaf> they work now.....
<tucoz> Elsidox: what is your sound issues?
<tucoz> are
<Elsidox> tucoz: apt.dpkg should take care of all that. But im not 100% sure.
<aftertaf> i heard they were borked, but ok at home :)
<tucoz> Ok, great. I'll give it a go. Thanks
<Tm_T> aftertaf: ok, so its fixed in last 24h or so :)
<aftertaf> when did it bork?   ive been on it fine now for a while..... honestly
<Elsidox> tucoz: I get errors. For example when im playing a sound in amarok and im burning a cd. K3b gives me an error when the cd is done burning. A sound error. It seems that I cant play more than one thing at a time
<tucoz> heh, I have experienced that in all linux distros I've had so far
<Tm_T> aftertaf: well, since last week I think
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  weird.... ive been updating regularly and not had a pb.
<Tm_T> heh
<aftertaf> not since 2/3 weeks ago when udev didnt recreate, and once for nvid cos of some missing xorg drivers
<aftertaf> i'll see tonite ;)
<Tm_T> :p
<tucoz> Hmm, maybe not kubuntu though. At least not all the time. Amarok and flash-animations in firefox is ok
<aftertaf> cyne:  with nv driver? not same as nvidia driver
<tucoz> But, I do not think amarok and mplayer can both use sound at the same time. Not sure though.
<aftertaf> tucoz:  go to sound config and drop the time delay doobie
<Drakeson> if uname -r says 2.6.12-9-k7 does it mean that it is not for dual processor?
<Chousuke> tucoz: it's possible.
<aftertaf> Drakeson:  yep. SMP on end is boproc
<aftertaf> *bi
<tucoz> Chousuke, aftertaf: Ok, I'll try that
<tucoz> aftertaf, which sound config by the way?
<Drakeson> so how can I get smp version, is it in repos?
<jedimark> Drakeson: ...-k7-smp
<aftertaf> use threaded OSS, and drop shared time to 5 secs.
<Drakeson> jedimark: in repos?
<aftertaf> tucoz:  in system settings, sound, sound system
<aftertaf> Drakeson:  yep.. linux-k7-smp
<tucoz> kcontrol?
<jedimark> Drakeson: probably not 12 yet.
<aftertaf> yep
<tucoz> thanks
<Drakeson> so how can I roll back to 11 or even 2.6.10?
<aftertaf> auto suspend if idle.....
<Drakeson> or should i compile it?
<tucoz> ah, cool. Thanks guys. 
<tucoz> bye
<aftertaf> Drakeson:  look in synaptic/kynaptc see if they are available....
<jedimark> Drakeson: are you running Breezy?
<Drakeson> yep
<Drakeson> oh! how silly of me! they where there and I didn't see them!
<Drakeson> in repos I mean
<jedimark> Anyone else run flightgear?
<jedimark> Mines freezing up randomly, and uses 99% on the xorg process.. have to ssh in and kill X.
<aftertaf> Drakeson:  hehe :) np
<buz> will we see some (not official, i know that) packages of Xorg 6.9 or 7.0 betas?
<knubbe> Anyone who got trouble with the network after the last days updates? My eth1, which is a wireless card, stopped working when i updated and rebooted. 
<cyne> hi
<_joe_> hi
<cyne> i just installed nvidia-glx package, it says it is "Nvidia Binary XFree864.x/X.Org driver"
<cyne> so how do i enable it?
<cyne> do i just make "nvidia-glx" my driver in xorg.conf ?
<aftertaf> nvidia glx package?
<cyne> aftertaf: yes
<CaiN_SA> erm
<cyne> "nvidia-glx"
<aftertaf> thought just nvidia in xorg did it fine when restriced was installed
<CaiN_SA> by your screencard driver 
<CaiN_SA> there is : Driver "somethig"
<cyne> hey?
<CaiN_SA> make it Driver "nvidia"
<CaiN_SA> or easy way :
<CaiN_SA> go to console
<CaiN_SA> and type :
<cyne> CaiN_SA: i tried that, it said nvidia not found
<CaiN_SA> well then the nvidia driver for x isnt installed
<aftertaf> shit i cant check what packages i have cos im at work ...
<CaiN_SA> lol
<nalioth> aftertaf: tsk tsk, openssh server is your friend
<CaiN_SA> cyne, is this breezy ?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  it would be but i dont know how thru the firewall......
<nalioth> aftertaf: which firewall?
<aftertaf> and if i left the pc on linux all night and all day, my missus wouldnt be happy ...
<aftertaf> nalioth:  the proxy/firewall at work. no means out except tunnel, and i dont know how to.
<nalioth> aftertaf: qemu
<nalioth> aftertaf: qemu for the missus
<cyne> CaiN_SA: yes, breezy
<aftertaf> nalioth:  you mean, qemu and install a virtual windows for her?
<CaiN_SA> i know there are problems in breezt
<CaiN_SA> wiff nvidia
<cyne> damn
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  again? argh. worked at home lately no pb.....
<cyne> what is nvidia-glx ?
<cyne> maybe that's it
<aftertaf> cyne:  To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<aftertaf> with nvidia-glx
<nalioth> aftertaf: nothing virtual about qemu
<cyne> thanks
<aftertaf> so. i can install qemu and with it, install windows from within linux?
<aftertaf> or did i lose the plot 5 mins ago? :)
<nalioth> aftertaf: qemu divvys out one cpu cycle for linux, and one for the guest OS (windows)
<aftertaf> so from linux i can boot and run windows that is installed already?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<aftertaf> thats quite sexy, i must say
<aftertaf> :)
<cyne> well that command worked aftertaf 
<cyne> now it says my driver is "nvidia"
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: thats linux :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> linux=lilo or grub ;)
<aftertaf> flippin well is!
<aftertaf> fancy as a bag of , er, i dunno...
<aftertaf> fancy things
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: good (if you want nvidia)
<nalioth> aftertaf: fancy as a bag if Video Ipods?
<aftertaf> that would be fancy :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: fancy as a bag of things that dont start with i more like it ;)
<aftertaf> lool Kamping_Kaiser (if you want nvidia)
<Kamping_Kaiser> frew and far between
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<cyne> !uboto kernel headers
<ubotu> cyne: Are you smoking crack?
<cyne> !uboto tell me about kernel headers
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, cyne
<aftertaf> looooooool
<cyne> !uboto tell me how to compile kernel headers
<ubotu> cyne: What?
<cyne> :(
* aftertaf is losing it!
<aftertaf> !kernel-headers
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you on ritalin?
<aftertaf> yes
<nalioth> cyne: check this URL and quit !fishing please
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyne> i'm sorry
<ubuntu> has anybody tried hamachi?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) be glad you only had nalioth growling :D in other places you get eaten alive :}
<cyne> i wasn't fishing, i was trying to get him to answer me
<aftertaf> lol
<cyne> :(
<Tm_T> =)
<nalioth> i wish ubotu were a real AI, plumbed into googles backend, but he isnt
<cyne> aftertaf: do you know what the linux-headers are for?
<cyne> i have a feeling that the headers are supposed to be symlinked into /usr/src/linux somewhere but i don't know where
<Kamping_Kaiser> not quite
<cyne> how do i compile them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the kernel is ln-s d to /usr/src/linux
<cyne> same as usual? ./configure and make?
<aftertaf> cyne:  no idea :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, im trolling the ubuntu docs for things i think are errors... not helping here much ;)
<aftertaf> troll :)
<aftertaf> i'm being pointless and going for a cigarette.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. thats not pointless :o
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> watch me...... ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a legit way to save the world from a few more grams of tobacco
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> every one counts :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol @ aftertaf's quit
<kaouete> yo
<kaouete> will kubuntu breezy released the 13th october like ubuntu ?
<drom1n4d0> need help smeone
<sproingie> i imagine so.  i'm running it now
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaouete: i expect so
<sproingie> i think kubuntu's been ready longer than ubuntu
<sproingie> the kde stuff anyway
<kaouete> ok :] 
<kaouete> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaouete: for hoary we were waiting for ubuntu to be ready to change our topic to say 'released'
<drom1n4d0> im have problem with the comands of konsole in kubuntu?
<nalioth> drom1n4d0: ask the question
<drom1n4d0> mount: no foi possvel localizar /dev/hda1 em /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab
<kaouete> Kamping_Kaiser: so, for you it is already released :] 
<drom1n4d0> dont possible locate
<drom1n4d0> and this
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaouete: lol. funny thing isi dont use kde, but i was waiting here with folk for kubuntu to go stable :D
<kaouete> krkr
<kaouete> ok ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<kaouete> i think i will wait anyway for "released" version
<sproingie> golly i hope network-manager doesn't become part of kubuntu
<sproingie> it screwed up my resolv.conf ... not to mention that it requires something like three more daemons running
<sproingie> not the least of which is bind9  talk about bloat
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: at this stage i would expect it to be in
<Kamping_Kaiser> oooo
<Kamping_Kaiser> its midnight
<sproingie> shows as recommended.  far as i know it has no kde front end
<Kamping_Kaiser> 7 days to go :D
<kaouete> hehe
<sproingie> i'm normally not one to complain about bloat, but ubuntu's throwing in the kitchen sink
<sproingie> seriously, bind9?  not a caching only dns server?
<sproingie> that's seriously sloppy work
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: hte idea of ubuntu is to avoid bloat, so they should avoid it
<buz> i rather have bind9 as cache then djb stuff
<buz> besides nobody knows what license dnscache actually has
<sproingie> i'm not a fan of djb's stuff either
<sproingie> but there are alternatives to bind9
<buz> like?
<buz> pdns doesnt really recurse
<sproingie> that's largely what i was going to mention.  i thought fbsd has one that isn't bind 
<sproingie> maybe bind9 runs lean when it's in a cache-only configuration
<sproingie> it certainly doesn't when the config is of any reasonable size
<buz> fbsd4 has bind8
<sproingie> djbdns would actually be good if djb wasn't such a controlling prick
<buz> pdns rocks for authoritative
<buz> but pretty much sucks for recursing
<sproingie> i think we're thinking of different pdns's
<buz> powerdns.org
<buz> or .com
<sproingie> oh i was thinking of something called "proxy dns"
<sproingie> aka pdnsd
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell `6og about nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell adhoc about nvidia
<sproingie> powerdns is definitely meant to be on the receiving end of a dns query.  much bigger footprint than bind
<buz> yes
<buz> but very very flexible
<sproingie> i eval'd it a long time ago in my dotcom days, deemed it to be massive overkill 
<sproingie> probably good for a smal isp
<sproingie> or web shop
<buz> i think even some big domregs use it now
<sproingie> not bad
<sproingie> pdnsd is on the other end.  far as i know, it *only* recurses
<stefan_> can someone help me. I got kicked aou from #ubuntoforums because of a misstake and now I can't find my way back
<sproingie> well probably a little more.  meant to be cache-only
<buz> the whole point of powerdns is to put data in a db
<buz> much easier to maintain than zonefile horror
<sproingie> stefan_: did you flood there too?
<stefan_> can I search for users somewhere?
<nalioth> stefan_: type /j #ubuntuforums
<stefan_> yes I did
<nalioth> stefan_: i believe you want /j #ubuntu
<sproingie> stefan_: the ban lasts an hour tops, if that.
<buz> http://powerdns.com/en/testimonials.aspx
<stefan_> sproingie: ok that explains 
<buz> but wtf they host it on a nt machine i dont underrstand
<stefan_> sproingie: it realy was I misstake. my first time here. I'm a bit lost
<sproingie> stefan_: no hard feelings.  it's more a self-defense mechanism of the channel.  nalioth is the guy who booted ya, so you're probably fine to come back :)
<dipnlik> hi all. I need to print using a epson c85 printer that is installed on a winxp machine on the network. how can I add it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dipnlik: is it shared already?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Hey. Can anyone tell me how I can get my mousewheel working? I googled around a bit and all I found is something about adding a line to xorg.conf, which I already have
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> The line, I mean
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: yes it is
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: i added and started a service on the xp machine, something like unix printing services
<Kamping_Kaiser> dipnlik: then it should be a network printer (not sure where kde stores its printer setup tool though)
<Kamping_Kaiser> try k => system
<BlankB> k -> utilities -> printing manager is another way.
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser, BlankB, from there i try to add a printer, then what?
<dipnlik> i tried smb shared printer but it didn't list my printer
<dipnlik> lists epson stylus until c84 but not c85 :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> dipnlik: try a c84
<Kamping_Kaiser> on my mates MFD we just used a generic cannon driver and it printed fine over the network
<BlankB> dipnlik: didnt you say you had installed something on xp like unix printing services. What was that?
<McScruff> lo, just reinstalled breezy, and it cant play mp3's :O
<nalioth> ubotu: tell McScruff about mp3
<drom1n4d0> neend help 
<nikkia> Hmmmm
<drom1n4d0> my question is
<nikkia> 'Heart Pounding horror from 4.99 ....   Bambi 4.99'
<dipnlik> BlankB: following a printing tutorial, it said to install that, then add lcp://server/printer using localhost:631, but it didn't work here
<nikkia> i may be old fashioned, but i prefer my horror dvds a bit scarier than that
<nalioth> nikkia: good day
<drom1n4d0> how i mount the disk for watch the files of my windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nikkia
<nikkia> nalioth: is it? i hadn't noticed :/
<BlankB> dipnlik: which printing tutorial did you follow?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: i'm quite serious, its the first title in their 'heart pounding horror' list *shrug*
<nalioth> nikkia: it's not monday
<nikkia> nalioth: isn't it? i wouldn't know, don't keep track much these days
<dipnlik> BlankB: so i tried to add the printer using kde, then remote lpd queue, and it started printing, but it printed just the text from the ps text file
<nalioth> nikkia: be assured, it isnt monday
<BlankB> dipnlik: that is at least a start. you just have to get the driver right now.
<McScruff> ty
<nalioth> ubotu: tell drom1n4d0 about windowsdrives
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, that didn't work
<dipnlik> just downloaded opera, it is a .deb file, how do I install it?
<seth_k> in CLI: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb
<dipnlik> thanks seth_k 
<stupendo5> in kubuntu, you should be able to right-click the .deb, and install it through a menu there
<stupendo5> I think it's kubuntu > Install Package
<stupendo5> possibly
<seth_k> stupendo5, only in Breezy
<stupendo5> oh
<stupendo5> I see
<seth_k> stupendo5, that's not in Hoary
<stupendo5> nice feature, though
<dipnlik> well, not here, but it would be a tremendous idea
<philipacamaniac> I had made another version that put it on the Action Menu, rather than "Kubuntu Package Menu", but the Action Menu version didn't make into breezy for some reason
<philipacamaniac> I was being dumb when I originally put it on "Kubuntu Package menu", but that's just me
<stupendo5> I was wondering, what progress is being made with ease-of-installation in general related to linux? What's the current favorite solution, autopackage?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stupendo5: what do you mean by ease of install?
<philipacamaniac> Klik is getting the most attention currently
<Kamping_Kaiser> packages or inital intall?
<stupendo5> well, I hate to say it this way, but "like windows"
<stupendo5> where you have one file that's an installer normally
<philipacamaniac> Adept/Synaptic seem to work pretty darn well
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think kde have a tool to install stand alone debs. gnome dont
<stupendo5> I see a problem with all the different window managers, and expecting that when you install something, it will be on the main menu. btw, is there any universal name for the menu, like "start menu"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the debian way to install packages is not to download indiviula files if possible
<Kamping_Kaiser> stupendo5: menu
<Kamping_Kaiser> menu is the debian menu. it has every program installed (well, almost)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *sobs* Still no mouse wheel
<philipacamaniac> KMenu
<dipnlik> ease of install = clicking a .deb file and kde doing dpkg -i , not opening with ark
<stupendo5> the debian way seems fine, but of course other dists don't work well with it. And developers don't want to create 15 installers for different dists
<drom1n4d0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<drom1n4d0> what problem is??
<stupendo5> dipnlik, that seems good
<seth_k> drom1n4d0, close synaptic / kynaptic
<TokenBad> umm....question....I just did the nvidia graphics and rebooted...
<stupendo5> he closed the wrong program...
<TokenBad> but now none of the open gl stuff works at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> (not at you TokenBad)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How in the bloody blue blazes does one enable the mousewheel?
<TokenBad> can someone tell me why?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I've tried everything in xorg.conf
<TokenBad> Rogue_Jedi_X?
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: stop using colours
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: pastebin?
<philipacamaniac> sorry
<Tm_T> :/
<philipacamaniac> pastebin.com
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ah, OK. Just a sec
<stupendo5> philipacamaniac, how often do you get that question?
<philipacamaniac> which?
<stupendo5> what's pastebin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, we should topic it
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<philipacamaniac> not terribly often. but yeah it should topic'd
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: http://pastebin.com/383909
<Tm_T> kubuntu.pastebin.com !
<philipacamaniac> really?
<TokenBad> anyone know why the nvidia graphics not working?
<Tm_T> TokenBad: breezy & k7 kernel?
<Tm_T> TokenBad: update! ;)
<TokenBad> I just installed....
<TokenBad> did update
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: your mouse config is almost identical to mine (which is working)
<Tm_T> and upgrade?
<TokenBad> said everything was up to day
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> TokenBad: and you have installed nvidia stuff?
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: one minor difference - take out the "Buttons" "5" and see what that does
<stupendo5> TokenBad, explain. what's happening? do you get the nvidia logo?
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: also, what make and model of mouse?
<TokenBad> I did like the one side said
<TokenBad> did the apt-get of
<TokenBad> um
<TokenBad> just a sec
<TokenBad> nvidia-glx
<TokenBad> nvidia-glx-dev
<TokenBad> nvidia-settings
<TokenBad> and rebooted
<stupendo5> but if I remember right, you also have to change your xorg.conf
<Tm_T> yes
<seth_k> actually
<seth_k> you can just do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<seth_k> and it will change your xorg.conf for you
<TokenBad> seth_k, ok will do that next
<stupendo5> oh, that's nice
<philipacamaniac> who can edit topic? kubuntu.pastebin.com should have been there 6 months ago.
<stupendo5> is that recent, or has that been there a while?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: The make is Logitech and I'm googling for the model name now. It's an old one
<seth_k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: it was there
<seth_k> TokenBad, that's the definitive instructionset
<TokenBad> well right now
<TokenBad> got the apt-get upgrade going
<TokenBad> interesting how kynaptic
<TokenBad> said everything was up to date
<TokenBad> but this is upgrading stuff
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: i have a Logitech USB with 2 buttons and a scroll wheel, and it receives love from Hoary and Breezy (ie, it works)
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: wait
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: Waiting... I was just about to restart X too
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: Yeah it works, just making sure
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: Ctrl+Alt+Del, right?
<philipacamaniac> err, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<philipacamaniac> to restart X
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Right, right
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I actually wrote "Del" on impulse
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Still nothing
<philipacamaniac> Are you running Breezy or Hoary?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hoary
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: You might try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<philipacamaniac> it is for Logitech mice, and shows you a new entry for xorg.conf
<philipacamaniac> using the evdev driver rather than "mice"
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: Thanks, I'll check it out now
<BlankB> is there a gui x config editor for kubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BlankB> but nothing that runs under X huh?
<philipacamaniac> there are ATI and NVidia specific control panels
<philipacamaniac> but no, not generic X config
<philipacamaniac> at least, not that I know of
<Tm_T> and how that gui does it any better?
<BlankB> it wouldnt do any better but it would make things more consistent.
<skaman> hi guys how can i start & stop Cupsd from a terminal?
<BlankB> do: /etc/init.d/cupsys stop ; /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<skaman> thnx
<_kkathman> Good morning or whatever time it is for you :)
<_kkathman> Tm_T:  o/
<TokenBad> ok...another question
<TokenBad> is there much difference between mounting a drive in kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> not in a terminal
<TokenBad> what about via fstab?
<Kamping_Kaiser> exactly the same
<_kkathman> TokenBad: no difference whatsoever...kubuntu is only the GUI interface version of ubuntu
<philipacamaniac> The only difference is accessing the drive in the GUI - For it ubuntu it shows up in Places. For Kubuntu, it shows up in Media:/
<_kkathman> right
<_kkathman> hey philipacamaniac  :)
<skaman> and you now haw can I enable cups managing via Web?
<skaman> Kde has some problems
<Tm_T> _kkathman: o/ \o/
<_kkathman> yo Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> what's up?
<_kkathman> nothing much.. just trying to find some reading resource on breezy so I can get a decent background on whats changed
<_kkathman> and what obstacles I may encounter when I migrate in a week or so
<_kkathman> do you have any suggestions on documents?
<_kkathman> also Im trying to figure out why I cant print to a network printer :(
<skaman> Cups is problematic
<philipacamaniac> _kkathman: tcp or smb protocol
<skaman> i had to edit by hand my cupsd.conf
<skaman> :S
<_kkathman> philipacamaniac: only thing I have done so far is go to the Control Center Wizard
<_kkathman> I havent tried cups yet
<_kkathman> my printer is on my central Winbox but same workgroup
<skaman> i usa cups coz i need to share the linux printer with a mac
<philipacamaniac> I mean, is the networked printer running from a printer server directly or from a share on a windows machine
<_kkathman> share on a win machine
<_kkathman> so I should probably use cups
<_kkathman> but was trying TCP first
<philipacamaniac> the kde print daemon uses cups
<philipacamaniac> you shouldn't need to edit any conf files
<philipacamaniac> Do the add printer wizard, and select and SMB printer
<philipacamaniac> is the printer on winxp pro, winxp home, or win9x
<_kkathman> winxp... I got the driver installed ok I think, but when it attempts to print a test page...nothing happens
<_kkathman> I have a shared HP842C and there seems to be several different drivers
<_kkathman> so I chose the first one I saw
<philipacamaniac> but, Kubuntu seems to be at least detecting the printer properly, right?
<_kkathman> I typed in the printer and host
<worstenboy> anybody here that can point me to a noob tutorial for ATI drivers ? i really need it :)
<_kkathman> not sure its communicating on the port
<_kkathman> which could be the problem
<philipacamaniac> do you need to enter in a username/password, maybe?
<_kkathman> But YES, it did find the printer
<philipacamaniac> ok
<philipacamaniac> try every available driver then
<TokenBad> for installing all the multimedia codecs and stuff
<TokenBad> is still the guide for that ubuntuguide?
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats first
<philipacamaniac> the ubuntuguide points to old broken Backports repositories
<philipacamaniac> if that wikpage doesn't work, I'll show you how to get w32codecs
<marklehmann> I've searched for this FAQ and must be looking in the wrong place.  What is the schedule for the Breezy release?  Is there a date, or it is based on when the test results indicate that the release candidate has the proper quality?
<philipacamaniac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<philipacamaniac> it will be released on the scheduled October 13th date, assuming there aren't any show-stopper bugs
<marklehmann> Ah.  Thank you.  Does this apply for Kubuntu as well?
<philipacamaniac> Yes, and Edubuntu
<marklehmann> Nice.
<marklehmann> Thank you.
<philipacamaniac> if you're wondering, Kubuntu Breezy won't ship with KDE 3.5
<philipacamaniac> but the packages will be made available for download when it is released
<TokenBad> when I did gedit...it says that command not found
<kurtbec> anyone else notice that gl screensavers under KDE don't seem to work properly?
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: in place of gedit, use kate
<kurtbec> this is in the breezy preview by the way.
<humbolt> how can I change the resolution of the console?
<philipacamaniac> kurtbec: I had a problem with the KDE gl screensavers, but not non-KDE gl screensavers. that was in hoary.
<spiral> hi
<kurtbec> philipacamaniac:  I'm wondering if kdebase is compiled without opengl support by default.
<marklehmann> kurtbec: Which console?  The boot up text console, or the X-windows Konsole?
<skaman> how can I share my linux printer?
* TokenBad slaps head...duh...should have known
<kurtbec> If run them by themselves they look just fine, but if I set them up under kcontrol they look like they are blinking.
<kurtbec> marklehmann: X windows
<philipacamaniac> actually I marklehmann is referring to humbolt's question
<philipacamaniac> "I think"
<kurtbec> that would make more sense
<marklehmann> oops, sorrry, humbolt are you using the boot up text console, or the X-windows Konsole?
<TokenBad> sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-misc gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<TokenBad> don't need that for kubuntu right?
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad do kaffeine-xine rather than totem-xone
<philipacamaniac> xine
<TokenBad> ok what about gstreamer?
<TokenBad> cause it says its not there either
<philipacamaniac> you'll need multiverse and universe enabled, but I would install them
<philipacamaniac> kaffeine and amarok use gstreamer by default in breezy
<TokenBad> Building dependency tree... Done
<TokenBad> E: Couldn't find package kaffeine-xine
<philipacamaniac> those packages should make kaffeine and amarok play mp3s and more
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<TokenBad> says its not there
<TokenBad> and thats with the stuff enabled
<philipacamaniac> hoary or breezy
<TokenBad> hoary I think
<TokenBad> but not sure
<philipacamaniac> probably hoary then
<philipacamaniac> you don't need kaffeine-xine, then, you've already got it basically
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> says I don't have a file
<TokenBad> um
<TokenBad> libdvdcss
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TokenBad about dvd
<philipacamaniac> ubuto: !tell dvd
<philipacamaniac> whoops
<TokenBad> heheh
<philipacamaniac> ubotu: !tell dvd
<ubotu> philipacamaniac: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> philipacamaniac: what do you want?
<TokenBad> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<philipacamaniac> DON'T DO THAT
<TokenBad> thats what the bot said to do
<philipacamaniac> DON'T DO THAT
<philipacamaniac> that Backports mirror will break your system
<philipacamaniac> stupid bot
<TokenBad> well then don't have have the bot tell me that
<TokenBad> heheh
<philipacamaniac> rofl
<marklehmann> I have CodeWeavers and it runs Wine nicely on Kubuntu.  Is there a package for Kubuntu that offers the easy installation of I.E. and Windows Media Player?  I prefer to avoid both those products but find I'm required to use them occasiionally.
<nalioth> TokenBad: enable that link and get your libdvdcss stuff, then disable the repo
<philipacamaniac> nalioth: isn't there a different repository somewhere?
<nalioth> philipacamaniac: the repos above is 'extras' not 'backports'
<TokenBad> ah ok
<philipacamaniac> I see
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: I would ask around first before doing that, but I suppose getting just libdvdcss can't hurt
<nalioth> TokenBad: and then disable the repo from further use
<ArthurB> Hi, whenever I download files to the desktop, they appear under the ~/Desktop/ directory when listed from a console, but not as icons on the desktop... until I log off  and log on again
<nalioth> ArthurB: click on your desktop
<Blissex> ArthurB: BTW, this kind of questions are more like pure #KDE questions, as they are not really Kubuntu specific...
<Drakeson> Blissex: isn't it because of that the desktop doesn't get refreshed? this is not kde-pure question actually, this still happens with some distros. e.g fedora core 3 !
<Drakeson> fortunately I hadn't have this problem in kubuntu. so that's strange someone has
<Blissex> Drakeson: well, it most likely depends from some kernel stuff called 'dnotify' or 'inotify' and a daemon called 'fam' or 'gamin'.
<Blissex> Drakeson: now some distros set those up by default and some not. But notification of changes is a problem that is really about KDE...
<ArthurB> nalioth: ur I did
<humbolt> how can I get my bootsplash+console run at 1024x768 or 1280x800?
<whoiam> hello Phobos 
<Phobos> hey
<zyn> mmmm... 1280x800
* zyn just got a laptop running at that
<apokryphos> widescreen?
<apokryphos> Is it good?
<zyn> i like it
<zyn> and yes, widescreen
<zyn> http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/tm3000.htm
<apokryphos> very  nice =)
<zyn> thanks...
<Blissex> I have put a list of ''unusuall'' laptop modes here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/X11/ note it is untested, but should work
<slow-motion> hallo
<philipacamaniac> I love Konversation, and I hate Trillian.
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: congratulations
<zyn> trillian?
<apokryphos> a multi-protocol IM client for Windows
<philipacamaniac> windows kopete wannabe :)
<hussam> philipacamaniac: Trillian is an irc client?
<buz> windows multi im client
<buz> it claims to be
<zyn> ah
<buz> when in reality, the support is about as bad as in kopete
<philipacamaniac> yea, it does IRC, and that is how I have to get on when I'm on my work laptop)
<Knowerrors> Hey yall, thinking of installing kubuntu, am wondering if it has an auto updater and program manager similar to unbuntu's?
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: adept :)
<nalioth> Knowerrors: want to know a secret?
<hussam> Tm_T: adept auto updates?
<Tm_T> no
<philipacamaniac> hussam: yep
<nalioth> (k)ubuntu are the same thing
<Knowerrors> well nalioth , Ive heard conflicting reports on them being the "same"
<Tm_T> hussam: autoupdate is imho as good idea as autopilot in a car
<hussam> Tm_T: agreed
<Knowerrors> thats why I came in here, plus, the ubuntu irc is too dang crouded
<apokryphos> Not really
<apokryphos> auto-update is great for security fixes
<Knowerrors> right
<Knowerrors> thats why I wanted it, and this is a compute for my folks, so want them to be updated without alot of training
<apokryphos> security fixes are rare though
<philipacamaniac> Knowerrors: they are the same - ubuntu = ubuntubase with gnome desktop / kubuntu = ubuntubase with kde desktop
<nalioth> Knowerrors: the only difference tween ubuntu and kubuntu is gnome and kde
<mornfall> philipacamaniac: that's hardly "the same"
<Knowerrors> ok, so the specialized ubuntu updater and program manager are in kubuntu too then?
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: yes you can use it
<Knowerrors> nice
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: no, it just means that you can get it for [K] ubuntu
<mornfall> philipacamaniac: fedora and ubuntu are the same, it's the linux kernel + gnu + ubuntu stuff vs linux kernel + gnu + fedora stuff
<hussam> apokryphos: maybe just some kde system tray applet that periodically checks for updates and if it finds any, it prompt you to run adept or kynaptic or synaptic or something.
<apokryphos> there isn't one, but I know what you mean
<mornfall> hussam: there is no such thing as of now
<Knowerrors> so no autoupdate?
<mornfall> it'll be there when i get around to write it
<mornfall> no, no autoupdate
<mornfall> but really, just make a cronjob
<apokryphos> mornfall: now that's just silly :P
* zyn didn't like adept
<apokryphos> You know what he meant 8)
<mornfall> apokryphos: yes, and it's almost exactly the same what i meant
<apokryphos> nope
<mornfall> apokryphos: he says it's same... well, it's not
<mornfall> apokryphos: common base != identical
<Knowerrors> my other question: are any of the ubuntu repos available as iso downloads, like extras cds?
<apokryphos> mornfall: obviously; that was just failing terminology; the concept was just right.
<mornfall> apokryphos: "they are the same" is hardly in any way ambiguous
<philipacamaniac> mornfall: they're the same, so there :P
<apokryphos> mornfall: sorry to hear that you didn't read the full post then
* zyn install synaptic even though he originally installed kubuntu
<zyn> s,install,installed,
<mornfall> apokryphos: hmm?
<ubuntu> hi all
<apokryphos> zyn: what don't you like about it?
<apokryphos> it beats Kynaptic hands down at least :P
<mornfall> apokryphos: rest of the post was a wrong explanation for why the person thinks the statement that they are the same holds
<zyn> apokryphos: it doesn't give me the option to install new things like kynaptic
<zyn> i can't remove stuff
<zyn> of course, kynaptic isn't much better, imho
<mornfall> apokryphos: (a different explanation why it's "the same" could actually hold, but definitely not this one)
<apokryphos> mornfall: heh, if you really want to read it like that. Not that it really matters, but palpably the latter part of the sentence can just serve to delineate the actual thoughts of the person
<zyn> but then again, i've only been using it for about a week (i'm a hardened freebsd user normally)
<Knowerrors> Im stuck on dialup and need a way to download repos and update using a windows machine on broadband...
<mornfall> Knowerrors: apt-zip comes to mind
<zyn> synaptic on the other hand... very nice tool...
<mornfall> zyn: how does it not give you the option to install new things?
<mornfall> i am now completely and totally confused
<apokryphos> zyn: worth trying out is KPackage, though I tend to always return to the command-line
<Knowerrors> not sure if apt-zip works on winxp though
<zyn> mornfall: adept will only allow you to update already installed packages
<apokryphos> zyn: how do you plan on updating packages that aren't installed exactly? :P
<mornfall> Knowerrors: apt-zip gives you a list of urls
<zyn> apokryphos: i've tried kpackage on freebsd before... i'll never make that mistake again, though :)
<apokryphos> zyn: how long ago?
<mornfall> kpackage is ... interesting
<mornfall> zyn: are you sure you aren't running the updater only?
<hussam> zyn: adept will also let you install new packages
<zyn> perhaps i am only running the updater
<mornfall> zyn: run the adept manager, silly dude ;-)
<mornfall> zyn: there's lots more to adept than the updater
<zyn> adept manager isn't a very descriptive name :)
<philipacamaniac> same - (adj) describes when two desktop projects are essentially equal in value, function and/or purpose
<apokryphos> zyn: anyhow, I'd expect you tried it quite some time ago if you found it that bad; it's definitely worth trying out now
<philipacamaniac> :) I don't know what definition of same you were using :)
<zyn> apokryphos: kpackage you mean? yes, it's been a while
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: they're clearly not aiming for the same value/purpose :P
<apokryphos> zyn: sudo aptitude install kpackage and try it out then :P
* zyn tries with adept insteda
<philipacamaniac> ubuntu : gnome users :: kubuntu : kde users
<philipacamaniac> I suppose I'll shutup now :)
<apokryphos> exactly. Perhaps you've missed all the sacred/holy wars of the time :D
<philipacamaniac> yes I believe I was in a hole
<zyn> hmm
<zyn> ahh
* zyn finds the little tiny apply button way up in the menubar after pushing the "install package" button
<mornfall> zyn: hmm, text under icons for toolbars and bigger icons please ;-)
<zyn> mis-labeled, if you ask me
<hussam> zyn: are you on hoary or breezy?
<zyn> breezy
<mornfall> there's no adept on hoary
* aseigo still can't say "hoary" to people outloud
<philipacamaniac> zyn: my brother had the same problem ("where's apply??")
<mornfall> well, only external, and that's... old
<aseigo> "what do you run?" "kubuntu hoary" "whorey?"
<philipacamaniac> aseigo: exactly why I hesitated putting on some lab computers here at work
<mornfall> "what do you run?" "debian sid"
<hussam> zyn: I find breezy to be much more stable at the moment than hoary was.
<zyn> philipacamaniac: i would have been happy if the button said "mark to install" instead
<philipacamaniac> better than debian syphallis
<philipacamaniac> zyn: good call
<zyn> when a button says "install package", and i click on it, i would expect it to install the fucking package
<mornfall> zyn: that's a complicated matter, we are in very short supply of fucking packages
<zyn> hah
<Mose`> hello, somehowe my sound "app" disappeared from the tray? how to bring it back?
<heartEye> I cannot run kiten and I don't know why.
<hussam> btw, is ubuntu spelled you-boon-too or oo-boon-too ?
<mornfall> hussam: s/spelled/pronounced/
<crimsun> oo boon too
* mornfall avoids saying out loud
* zyn says u'-bunn-tu
<mornfall> just in case someone would hear me :-))
<philipacamaniac> boon over here
<philipacamaniac> sounds more African
<hussam> crimsun: thank you, been wondering about that since April
<philipacamaniac> now, what about you - boon - too
<heartEye> How do I figure out what is making kiten not work?
<philipacamaniac> of course, that would leave us with que - boon - too
<heartEye> I have to learn Japanese on my own in a rather short time and I NEED this program to work.
<hussam> philipacamaniac: or koo-boon-too
<philipacamaniac> hussam: that's how I say it; que was a joke (not that funny I guess)
<hussam> heartEye: is it crashing or just not working properly?
<philipacamaniac> heartEye: I'm installing it now to see what's up
<philipacamaniac> heartEye: are you running breezy or hoary
<heartEye> It's crashing, I guess.  It doesn't even open up a window.
<philipacamaniac> heartEye: run it from the command line
<philipacamaniac> (from a Konsole)
<hussam> philipacamaniac: actually many distros have weird names like SuSE for example. 
<philipacamaniac> or Vista
<heartEye> There!  It gives me an error message.  ~~~lib.so not found.
<heartEye> libkiten.so.1 not found
* heartEye opens synaptic and searches for ~~~lib.so .
<hussam> philipacamaniac: I know. Vista is a terrible name.
<philipacamaniac> heartEye: are you running hoary or breezy?
<heartEye> I don't know philipacamaniac .
<phoenixbyrd> hey, I'm having a problem getting winex cvs to compile, can I send the error to anyone here who might kno how I can fix this?
<philipacamaniac> heartEye: because I just installed it on breezy and am running it fine
<heartEye> How do I find out what version I am running philipacamaniac?
<heartEye> My Ubuntu version is 5.04 .
<philipacamaniac> that's hoary
<heartEye> What is Breezy and how do I upgrade?
<philipacamaniac> try reinstallling the package - sudo apt-get install kiten
<philipacamaniac> Breezy is 5.10, to be released official on Oct 13
<philipacamaniac> er, hmm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kiten
<heartEye> What's the most painless way to upgrade to Breezy?
<philipacamaniac> hea
<philipacamaniac> heartEye: you should probably wait if you are inexperienced until it is officially released, but you would upgrade by changing sources in /etc/apt/sources.lst to breezy and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brosio> Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing).
<hussam> heartEye: change every instance or Hoary to Breezy in /etc/apt/sources and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brosio> how could i disable this option on cups ?
<heartEye> I can wait a week :)
<philipacamaniac> hussam: heh
<heartEye> Thank you for your help and time.
<philipacamaniac> np
<hussam> philipacamaniac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is still needed after upgrade, right?
<philipacamaniac> yes pretty sure it is
<philipacamaniac> I can't remember what I did just recently
<philipacamaniac> it doesn't hurt, anyway
<hussam> philipacamaniac: I had to do that after the upgrade. but other than that, the upgrade went extremely smoothly
<philipacamaniac> hussam: that's actually good to know. what about old packages you had installed? did you have to upgrade everything?
<hussam> philipacamaniac: yes, it upgraded almost everthing. there were some 4 packages that I had to remove first to install the new version.
<hussam> philipacamaniac: dist-upgrade did not solve those.
<philipacamaniac> hussam: I have splashy on one hoary machine, plus a bunch a self-compiled apps. I nervous.
<philipacamaniac> splashy being an early but incompatible version of usplash
<hussam> philipacamaniac: yeah, you definitely have to remove splashy first. you may have to recompile you self-compiled packages.
<philipacamaniac> I'm sure I will have to recompile. All fine except WINE. the WINE in the Ubuntu repo is not very useful
* zyn fires up his dreambox
<philipacamaniac> and WINE takes a long time to make
<zyn> <- geek... my satelite tv tuner runs linux
<buz> philipacamaniac: the wine in breezy aint too bad
<philipacamaniac> zyn: that's awesome - but can your linux run a satellite tuner?
<zyn> philipacamaniac: yes... it can
<philipacamaniac> buz: I couldn't install Office (or IE, which is apparently needed by everything)
<hussam> I upgraded the breezy kernel, need to reboot, I'll see you later guys.
<buz> IE works for me ;)
<buz> with the script from some japanese page
<buz> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html this one
<philipacamaniac> maybe I'll try that. how about office, if you have it?
<buz> only ever tried office in crossover
<buz> office is a piece of sh** anyhow
<philipacamaniac> agreed, but this is for someone else who is used to office
<zyn> ~ > grep -E "(cpu|clock|machine)" /proc/cpuinfo; uptime
<zyn> cpu             : STB04xxx
<zyn> clock           : 252MHz
<zyn> machine         : Dream Multimedia TV Dreambox
<zyn> plb bus clock   : 63MHz
<zyn>  21:17:25 up 35 days, 23:38, load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<zyn> hah
<zyn> Linux dreambox 2.6.9 #3 Fri Feb 18 11:07:49 EST 2005 ppc unknown
<philipacamaniac> cool - slow, but cool
<zyn> it doesn't need to be fast
<zyn> it's got mpeg hardware... so the cpu basically just schedules processes and handles interrupts :)
<philipacamaniac> I want to build a mythtv HD recorder box, but I'm still waiting on money to buy the parts
<zyn> but i love showing it off... something about having an ethernet cable plugged into the tv just rocks
<philipacamaniac> true
* zyn has an 80gb drive in the dreambox
<philipacamaniac> HD?
<zyn> can pause and resume live transmissions and everything... love it :)
<zyn> no HD
<zyn> i think i get 1 channel in HD format
<zyn> but i don't have an HDTV either
<philipacamaniac> I'm addicted to OTA hdtv - I get about 7 channels in Tucson, and it is still worth bragging about
<zyn> we're not that fancy here in norway :)
<heartEye> Ah, Now I get the same error message whilst trying to load kiten :(
<heartEye> So... how do I help this program access libkiten.so.1?
<philipacamaniac> zyn: you will see the light when you eventually buy an HDTV (which everyone will, eventually - I just wish we had those cool HD analog tv sets like in Japan)
<zyn> probably
<nicN> servus
<nicN> jemand hier der deutsch kann
<hussam> anybody here is familiar with kde win decoration smooth-blend ?
<hussam> I can't get smooth-blend to compile on kubuntu. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21107
<buz> hussam: did you ever try to compile xorg 6.9?
<buz> i wanna test exa ;)
<hussam> buz: nope
<zyn> the exa stuff rocks... i work with the guy that designed it... his demos are impressive
<hussam> buz: did you?
<buz> not so far
<buz> zyn: do you think he could make ubuntu packages for it? ;)
<zyn> buz: maybe... but he runs a powerbook... don't think it would help most people
<hussam> buz: we should get that in kubuntu 6.04 if I'm not mistaken
<buz> i dont wanna wait that long
<buz> for once, radeon is better supported than nvidia and i want to brag; )
<nicN> anybody here who is familiar with acpi problem ?
<buz> plus, transparency would ROC
<buz> i might just try to compile the thing myself ;)
<hussam> buz: can you try to compile this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21107
<buz> lemme try
<libben> best on long time http://crazy.codetroop.com/randimg/?halloween.gif
<buz> doesnt work
<hussam> buz: ok thanks
<hussam> buz: I'm looking for a win decoration other than plastic and this one looked good.
<zyn> mwm!
<Tm_T> knifty :)
<phoenixbyrd> does the GE easycam work with linux?
<cyne> hi all
<Pwn3r> hi
<cyne> anyone got nvidia driver working in breezy yet?
<phoenixbyrd> yea
<phoenixbyrd> works fine
<Lup1n> chao
<cyne> phoenixbyrd: can i ask how you installed it?
<slow-motion> n8
<cyne> phoenixbyrd: i tried using kynaptic to get nvidia-glx and then installed that but X.Org kept locking up and i had to do a hard reset a few times
<phoenixbyrd> I installed from kynaptic and changed nv to nvidia in the xorg.conf file
<phoenixbyrd> restarted, and everything just worked
<cyne> phoenixbyrd: which package did you install?
<Lup1n> are there any italian?
<phoenixbyrd> idk, hang on
<cyne> thanks
<cyne> Wolf: there may be :P
<Floker> hi there
<Floker> i need help with LIRC
<phoenixbyrd> I have nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings all installed
<cyne> ok me too, which card do you have?
<phoenixbyrd> geoforce 2
<phoenixbyrd> or w.e it is
<cyne> ok
<cyne> thanks :)
<phoenixbyrd> np
<cyne> phoenixbyrd: where do you normally access your nvidia settings from?
<phoenixbyrd> idk? I just installed it and it worked, that's about all I kno about it :/
<cyne> ok
<Knowerrors> Hey all, any idea when the final 5.10 will be released?
<buz> i thought 13th
<buz> but i0m not sure
<hussam> Tm_T: knifty won't compile
<Tm_T> hussam: eh, I compiled it several times
<Tm_T> hussam: error is?
<hussam> Tm_T: error: kdecoration.h: No such file or directory
<Knowerrors> will there be much updates between whats available now and the final?  Im trying to decide if I should wait since Im on dialup
<Tm_T> hussam: hmm, broken package?
<hussam> Tm_T: and kniftyclient.h: In member function 'QPixmap KNifty::KniftyClient::getTitleBarTil                e(bool) const':
<hussam> Tm_T: are you on breezy or hoary?
<Tm_T> I did compiled it in both
<Tm_T> no problems at all
<hussam> Tm_T: do you have kdebase-dev installed
<hussam> ?
<jaldhar> Is there supposed to be a control center thingy for changing the kaffeine engine from gstreamer to xine?
<jaldhar> its staying resolutely stuck on gstreamer for me.  (using Breezy)
<hussam> jaldhar: in kaffeine, Settings > Player engine
<hussam> Tm_T: I was missing kdebase-dev
<seth_k> jaldhar, there's a bug filed
<jaldhar> hussam, seth_k: after trying it a few times, the setting finally stuck.  weird
<SickFL> hello guys, how can i install firefox? apt-get install firefox doesn't work for me
<seth_k> SickFL, it's called mozilla-firefox in Hoary
<SickFL> thank you verry much!!!
<hussam> seth_k: I have another bug in kaffeine. ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/wizard_stamp_v0.7 doesn't get created if you run kaffeine for first time, so it will run the installation wizard each time you run kaffeine.
<seth_k> hussam, that bug is filed too methinks
<jaldhar> Sick-FL: btw, you can do apt-cache search firefox to search for a package.  Or use adept if you like GUIs
<seth_k> hussam, please do look though to make sure, we definitely want to get that fixed
<hussam> seth_k: it will run the installation check ( looks for dvd , xine etc, ) everytime 
<hussam> seth_k: ok I'll look in bugzilla
<seth_k> ah hussam, it's just mentioned in another bug
<seth_k> imo file a separate bug for the installation wizard issue
<seth_k> :)
<hussam> seth_k: ok I'll file a bug and give you the bug #
<hussam> seth_k: what about the bug where kaffeine crashes on second Open file?
<seth_k> hussam, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&component=kaffeine&component=kaffeine-gstreamer&component=kaffeine-xine&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=DUPLICATE&resolution=---&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailassigned_to
<hussam> seth_k: but I'll file the install wizard bug anyway, right?
<seth_k|away> yes :)
<seth_k|away> brb
<hussam> seth_k|away: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17109
<_segfault> somebody know why Juk doesnt play my mp3
<_segfault> amarok does
<_segfault> but i really hate amaroK
<_segfault> hi?
<sigsegv> hello? :S
<kevman> :G
<zyn> hmm
<kevman> When's the kubuntu Breezy release date?
<zyn> that should be a faq
* zyn wonders if someone with +o could put it in the /topic too
<SickFL-happY> guys..kubuntu roxx :D
<SickFL-happY> but it would be more comfortable if it has more packajes coming with the default install
<SickFL-happY> smth like 2nd cd or i don't know.
<segfault2k> like a full kdemultimediA? :D
<segfault2k> a mp3 burning k3b?
<segfault2k> :P
<SickFL-happY> lol
<SickFL-happY> nope...like some IMs and other small but essential programs
<SickFL-happY> ..well essential to me
<SickFL-happY> do you think im wrong?
<ivanoats> hey folks,  I just installed kubuntu (from ubuntu via apt-get install kde-desktop) and my desktop after I log in is still Gnome? (sorry, cannot connect to FAQ listed in room topic right now)
<SickFL> whatever.. have a nice day/good night
<heartEye> Have a nice moment!
<zyn> ivanoats: there should be a session type menu at the login screen that lets you pick KDE
<ivanoats> oh, ok. I will try that, back in a minute! :-)
<segfault2k> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Skaman> hey guys
<Skaman> if i had to free some space...there is any def operation I should do?
<Skaman> i have 4.7 gb / 5gb full
<Skaman> i even can trash anything
<kaouete> apt-get clean ?
<kaouete> rm -rf ~/pr0nz/ ?
<Skaman> pr0nz?
<Skaman> O_o"
<Skaman> oh f**k
<Skaman> apt-get clean
<Skaman> freed like 4 gb
<Skaman> O_O
<Skaman> kaouete
<Skaman> that was a safe thing?
<Skaman> or i wiill reboot and cry?
<Skaman> :|
<kaouete> no it is ok
<Skaman> all tmp apt files?
<kaouete> yes
<Skaman> omfg
<Skaman> 4 gb
<chavo> just empties out the .deb cache
<Skaman> :|
<kaouete> krkrkr
<Skaman> LOL
<Skaman> now i can trash
<Skaman> things
<Skaman> :D
<Skaman> lol
<chavo> I thought I had a lot ~2.6Gb
<Skaman> i had 4479/4779 full
<Skaman> (mb)
<Skaman> now
<Skaman> 2797
<Skaman> oh no i'ts 2 gb
<Skaman> mistake :D
<kaouete> hehe
<Skaman> thnx kaouete
<phoenixbyrd> I need help getting winex cvs to compile
<heartEye> Damn.  "locate" command cannot find "libkiten.so.1" .   How can I get this file?  I already tried reinstalling.
<Tm_T> lai lai
<Tm_T> RC !
<Cheapie> heh i'm trying to install nvidia 7676 drivers on kubuntu and it wants me to kill x :(
<heartEye> Can someone tell me how to compile a .cpp file I just wrote using commandline?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Cheapie: Well, you could change the runlevelin /etc/inittab, but what's wrong with the 71xx drivers supplied with Ubuntu?
<`Nomad> look at gcc  (  man gcc)
<heartEye> Thank you Pwn3r :)
<Pwn3r> no problem
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> is cleartype on by default ?
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> all my fonts look so fuzzy :&
<regeya> cleartype is a windows-only thing
<regeya> you can change subpixel rendering under kcontrol tho
<drom1n4d0> how i can change my drivers nforce??
<drom1n4d0> gforce mx440??
<drom1n4d0> looking for nem drivers beter
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<phoenixbyrd> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<phoenixbyrd> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<phoenixbyrd> trying to install an rpm
<Rogue_Jedi_X> In Ubuntu?
<phoenixbyrd> kubuntu
<phoenixbyrd> I have rpm installed
<murtaugh> hey has anyone used klik in breezy successfully?
<drom1n4d0> /dev/hda1 	/mnt/windows ntfs umask=0,nls=iso8859-15,ro 0 0
<drom1n4d0> /dev/hda5 	/mnt/outra vfat umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0
<drom1n4d0> forget
<drom1n4d0> sorry im wrong
<drom1n4d0> how i download the best drivers for nforce?
<phoenixbyrd> goto the nvidia website
<phoenixbyrd> there's a link there for linux drivers
<drom1n4d0> i download for the konsole
<drom1n4d0> how i do
<phoenixbyrd> u hafta install without x running... log out of ur session and in the menu thing where u log in there's an option to loging from the console
<drom1n4d0> what linux is kubuntu 32 or 64?
<drom1n4d0> ia32 or ia64?
<[NetSkier> What softphones do people recommend for Kubuntu?
<drom1n4d0> for the drivers gforce?
#kubuntu 2005-10-11
<phoenixbyrd> 32
<Rogue_Jedi_X> What's the "ia" part mean?
<phoenixbyrd> [NetSkier: skype
<[NetSkier> phoenixbyrd, Really???
<_gdh> Rogue_Jedi_X: 'Intel Architecture' ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> [NetSkier: I've heard success stories about OpenWengo as well. Not speaking from experience, though
<phoenixbyrd> yea, u can get it from kynaptic
<Rogue_Jedi_X> _gdh: Didn't know that
<[NetSkier> Sjkype is closed source, and was written by some of the inventors of Spy Ware.  Sounds risky to me.
<phoenixbyrd> idk, I've always used skyp without any problems or spyware
<phoenixbyrd> skype*
<Rogue_Jedi_X> [NetSkier: http://www.openwengo.com/ <- Open Source
<[NetSkier> I am afraid of all Windows products,and their derivatives.
<heartEye> I ain't afraid of no solitaire!
<libben> what do i type in terminal to shutdown the computer after 10 minutes from when i excute the command?
<libben> sudo halt -t xx(minutes??)
<[NetSkier> What is ksynaptic?
<_gdh> [NetSkier: Kynaptic is a quick hack to have /some/ KDE installer. It will be replaced by Adept in breezy.
<segfault2k> Adept R0x :P
<[NetSkier> Following up, what is Adept?
<_gdh> A very pleasant KDE-based package manager
<_gdh> *frontend for apt
<[NetSkier> Thanks.  I am already pretty familiar with apt.
<[NetSkier> Took quite a while though.
<[NetSkier> years, actually
<[NetSkier> Looks like I need to add some entries to my sources list to get an IAX2 softphone.
<[NetSkier> What version of regular Debian does Kubuntu correspond?  Stable, testing,unstable, experimental?
<[NetSkier> apt-cache search iax2 finds nothing with the stock Kubuntu sources.list.
<drom1n4d0> stable
<drom1n4d0> experimental is the 4.10
<Blissex> [NetSkier: I think that using those ''levels'' is wrong.
<[NetSkier> openwengo btw is a sip client.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: because two of them change with time.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: currently the 'stable' level is the version called Sarge and the 'testing' level is the version called Etch.
<[NetSkier> Blissex, I usually run a mixture of testing/unstable; I am a Kubuntu newbie.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: broadly speaking Ubuntu Hoary is roughly compatible with Debian Sarge and Ubuntu Breezy with Debian Etch.
<[NetSkier> Blissex, thanks; that helps.
<worstenboy> damn
<Blissex> [NetSkier: as a rule never refer to Debian versions, especially in 'sources.list', by their level names, always use the version names.
<worstenboy> other irc client crashed
<worstenboy> but i'm still here ;)
<[NetSkier> Blissex, why?
<Blissex> [NetSkier: as I mentioned before, because what corresponds to the levels 'stable' and 'testing' changes with time. They are states, not versions.
<[NetSkier> By using level names, I never have to change them, year after year.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: but what you have changes dramatically on a release changeover.
<[NetSkier> sure; I do an apt-get dist-upgrade at that point.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: which can be pretty dangerous. Since Ubuntu and Kubuntu release every six months, they don't use level names...
<Blissex> [NetSkier: a 'dist-upgrade' is safe only if you don't have nonstandard packages. A release changeover has to be considered carefully...
<Blissex> [NetSkier: however, eventually the force will enligthen you :-).
<[NetSkier> Blissex, ok; sounds good.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: in the meantime you might want to study the dangerous tomes here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/APT/ for the thrill of having mixed Debian/Ubuntu sources and levels.
<[NetSkier> Blissex, The main problem I see with dist-upgrade is having to remember to remove the unstable sources, or else one can go all the way to unstable
<Blissex> [NetSkier: but never yield to the temptation of the dark side of the APT.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: it is far subtler than that. 
<Blissex> [NetSkier: the problem is that on a release changeover there are usually several ABI changeovers, and if you have installed nonstandard packages, this can cause a lot of problems.
<[NetSkier> I just run the regular packages from the regular Debian repostitores.
<[NetSkier> I avoid the nonstandard packages for that reason.
<Blissex> [NetSkier: but avoiding nonstandard packages is awesomely difficult, for example because of media codes that cannot be part of Debian... 
<Blissex> [NetSkier: and for example I run a Debian base, but with X.org and KDE and other stuff taken from Ubuntu. But I _really_ know what I am doing :-).
<satafterh> I have a question, I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed. How do i change the boot gui from ubuntu to kubuntu
<phoenixbyrd> in adept, what does BREAK (install) mean?
<Blissex> satafterh: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are exactly the same thing...
<Blissex> satafterh: what you probably want to change is to have KDE instead of GNOME as the default desktop environment. Is that the case?
<satafterh> yes i know, I would like to know how to change the gui that is showing while boot to one or the other, it boots into kde as defualt but gui while booting that has the scrolling says ubuntu 
<Blissex> satafterh: you mean really the boot splash? The thing with the logo etc?
<phoenixbyrd> I want to install superkaramba from adept, but it says in red letter's BREAK (install) ... is that ok or bad?
<Blissex> phoenixbyrd: BAD.
<satafterh> I think so, the one that was not there in earlier version
<phoenixbyrd> ok
<Blissex> satafterh: well, I dont know -- but I would be fairly sure that there is a Kubuntu boot splash package, or there is something on the Wiki that says how to do it.
<phoenixbyrd> why is it bad, cuz even karamba is doing it :(
<Blissex> satafterh: I do my boot in text mode, without the boot splash coolness :-).
<satafterh> ok thanks for trying anyway
* Blissex has look for packages with "boot" or "splash" in their name
<KiwiKibi> does Kubuntu use SEL?
<[NetSkier> KiwiKibi, I strongly doubt it.
<KiwiKibi> =(
<worstenboy> nn all
<Blissex> satafterh: look at the 'usplash' and 'kubuntu-artwork-usplash' packages
<Blissex> satafterh: look at this thread for the details, and alternatives: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=128&highlight=splash&sid=ac47dfd7d5bce023298ba878c653efc3
<Blissex> satafterh: and this may also be interesting: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=111&highlight=splash&sid=ac47dfd7d5bce023298ba878c653efc3
<TokenBad> how do I set the pacific time in kubuntu?
<segfault2k> gmt -4 
<TokenBad> well how come it keeps saying 16:28 instead of like 4:28?
<Cheapie> hmm i've tried shutting down x and running the nvidia 7676 driver installer, but no luck :( it wants kernel-source
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<Cheapie> in addition opengl no longer can initialize, not even software
<Cheapie> glxgears fails
<TokenBad> for kubuntu is there pluggins either for the kubuntu irc program or xchat that works with juk so it post what your playing?
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> how come on most irc networks they can't get my ident
<Geno_> Hello everyone.
<crimsun> most or all?
<Geno_> I'd like to know if I can run KDE AND gnome on the same install, is that possible?
<crimsun> absolutely
<crimsun> you can run them simultaneously on different heads, too
<Geno_> Is there anything to switch easily between them?
<Geno_> or just a sudo command?
<crimsun> no, it's just a session login
<crimsun> you can choose in your Session menu
<Geno_> ok, great
<Geno_> so I just follow the info on the wiki
<Geno_> ?
<crimsun> sorry, I don't know which wiki reference you're using
<Geno_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<Geno_> I was just going to say it
<crimsun> the kubuntu-desktop metapackage is probably the easiest
<Geno_> Then it will show on the login screen?
<Geno_> After installaing the package kubuntu-desktop, will it just appear on the login screen?
<_kkathman> evening all :)
<crimsun> Geno_: in the Session menu
<Geno_> or that
<Geno_> just like that? no config?
<crimsun> just like that.
<Geno_> good
<_kkathman> Geno_: Its actually ridiculously easy :)
<Geno_> good
<_kkathman> hehe
<Geno_> I first tried KDE iwht Fedora Core 4 and chose GNOME instead, but I want to try it again since I prefer Ubuntu
<kkathman> I hope it migrates as easy :)
<phoenixbyrd> realplayer in kynaptic, is that realplayer 10?
<Geno_> I'm still a Linux newbie, so Ubuntu is great
<kkathman> Geno_: Actually, I think that it is more reliable to actually install the base Ubuntu with Gnome, and then do the apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Geno_> ok
<kkathman> that way you always have a backup GUI if something odd happens
<Geno_> What is the big difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu? Besides KDE and Gnome, and the KDE packages...
<kkathman> Geno_: Kubunti is really just the base Ubuntu with the KDU Gui
<kkathman> oops Kubuntu I mean
<Geno_> oh
<Geno_> So that it can be made easier for users that just want KDE to have it without Gnome?
<kkathman> Everything in the KDE ... all the programs will start with K 
<TokenBad> crimsun, sorry for delay its all irc networks
<kkathman> hence Kubuntu
<Geno_> ugh
<kkathman> Geno_: For instance the KDE IRC is Konversation, the browser is Konqueror, the Contact Manager is Kontact
<kkathman> etc
<Geno_> ok
<Geno_> I still wonder if I will prefer KDE
<kkathman> KDE is very good as long as you have the resources to run it
<kkathman> its my preferred GUI
<Geno_> I don't like the idea of all K programs made for KDE, I don't know why
<kkathman> but I have two smaller memory computers that I run other GUIs on
<Geno_> Gnome is customizable great but there's not a lot to customize from what I'Ve seen
<Geno_> ok
<kkathman> Geno_: If you install base Ubuntu with Gnome, and then do an Apt-get kubuntu-desktop you can run all Gnome progs under KDE
<TokenBad> how come on all irc networks they can't get my ident
<TokenBad> even though installed xidentd?
<Geno_> I know they can run it but I just don't like the idea of K programs
<kkathman> Geno_: there is much much more to customize in KDE...the options are endless and its much easier in many cases to configure things
<kkathman> Geno_: Then you dont need to use K-programs
<Geno_> In terms of user-friendly, which is more?
<kkathman> I use Gedit for instance
<Geno_> I know :p but it's just me
<kkathman> Geno_: User friendly, I'd have to say KDE is 
<kkathman> its more intuitive I think
<kkathman> but thats just me
<Geno_> ok
<Geno_> from the screens it looks customizable a lot
<kkathman> things are definitely more easy to configure under KDE I think
<kkathman> Geno_: Yes KDE is very easy and very customizable
<kkathman> It allows for multiple desktops also
<Geno_> Putting aside the fact that you use it everyday, is it more user-friendly for users who can even barely understand Windows%
<kkathman> Geno_: I'd say yes, mainly because when there are things to be configured, say a printer, KDE has alot of wizards that will help you do that
<Riddell> aseigo: pong
<Geno_> Are the default settings easy to learn? for someone that doesn't want to customize?
<kkathman> hey Riddell :)  Howzit goin?
<Hobbsee> morning all
<kkathman> Geno_:  You get whats called a "Control Center" from which you can control colors, themes, fonts, look and feel, backgrounds, etc
<Geno_> hello
<kkathman> so I think I'd say yes Geno_ 
<kkathman> hey there Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> *yawns*
<Hobbsee> it's far too early to be up, i'm sure
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman
<Geno_> Because computer newbies often are just lost with Windows
<Hobbsee> windows has too many configurations in different places...
<Hobbsee> seeing as i had to do a windows install on a friends computer last nite
<Hobbsee> i remember it all too well 
<Geno_> You only use Linux now&
<kkathman> well Geno_ I think there is a learning curve, as with anything, but honestly I think KDE is simpler than Windows
<Hobbsee> no, mine is a dual boot - sims 2 wont run on linux, so my windows is a semi gaming machine
<Geno_> ok
<Riddell> kkathman: groovy man, want to help test RC candidate CDs?
<kkathman> Geno_: No, I have 3 Linux boxes here and 3 Windows actually
<Geno_> I'd like to completely run on Linux but my IT programs need me to have Windows
<StR> Hi all!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd be interested in testing them
<Hobbsee> hi StR!
<StR> I already say the kubuntu usplash
<Hobbsee> Geno_: yep, hate that
<kkathman> Riddell: just let me know how I can help :)
<Geno_> We're doing Visual Basic .NET
<StR> Geno_: have you read about mono?
<Geno_> mono?
<StR> Geno_: mono is the .net port to GNU/Linux
<Geno_> oh no
<Geno_> does it look the same?
<Riddell> test!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051006/
<Riddell> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20051006/
<kkathman> Riddell: So you just want me to go and create a CD and see if I can install it on one of my boxes?
<StR> Geno_: no... it doesn't look the same... is a port for the .net framework, not for the VS.net ide
<Geno_> Yeah, looked on Wikipedia
<Riddell> kkathman: yes please
<Hobbsee> this is preparing for the rc tomorrow?
<kkathman> Riddell: Okie doke  is this breezy?
<Geno_> As long as I work with VB.NET i'll stick with Windows for that
<kkathman> I assume it is
<Riddell> kkathman: make sure there's no obvious major problems, if you could test installing a non-english language that would be good
<Hobbsee> yeah, it looks to be
<StR> Geno_: and you can even have someone developing something (like a dll) in mono, and it will work in the .net in the other OS
<Geno_> if Cedega was free, it'd have switched long ago
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, 20051006 CDs should become RC if all goes well
<Riddell> kkathman: this is the candidate for the breezy release candidate
<kkathman> RIddell: Well I could test a non-english version but I probably wouldnt be able to understand the screens :)
<StR> Geno_: you can get cedega for free (as in libre, not as in cracked)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent.  Do you know if all the localisations are done? 
<Riddell> kkathman: that would be a good thing, it would mean the language was set up correctly :)
<Hobbsee> in particular, the en (au) one?
<Geno_> StR: How?
<StR> Geno_: and cedega is for DirectX, you can use Wine if you are not going to use directX
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we have an australian locale?
<kkathman> O'
<Riddell> what does that do?  say "g'day" all the time?
<kkathman> Riddell: Well I'll do a couple of installs on a box I have here
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we did in hoary
<Hobbsee> ROFL @ Riddell
<Hobbsee> and instead of having a k menu, we have a kangaroo on it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well you'll have to download and test it out
<Geno_> Wine is free?
<Hobbsee> :P  as far as i know, it's fairly close to the english (en) version
<Hobbsee> Geno_: yes
<Geno_> and how can I can get cedega then?
<kkathman> Riddell: Which one do you want me to do first...the daily or daily-live?
<Hobbsee> buy it or compile it from source
<StR> Geno_: wine is free
<Geno_> I mistook it for WineX
<Geno_> at first
<kkathman> Geno_: I tend to steer clear of Wine, personally
<StR> Geno_: just do an    apt-get install wine
<phoenixbyrd> wtf, what's with these damn break install thing's in adept?
<Geno_> How come?
<StR> Geno_: cedega IS winex
<Hobbsee> StR: it wont be in the repositories
<StR> Hobbsee: really?  why?
<Geno_> StR: I know
<kkathman> Geno_: Its just me, I have all the applications in Linux that I would use on Windows anyway
<Riddell> kkathman: either
<StR> Hobbsee: apt-cache search wine
<Riddell> phoenixbyrd: what's that?
<StR> Hobbsee:  wine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
<Hobbsee> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb is the instructions on installing wine
<kkathman> Geno_: The only ones I dont, dont work well at all, so it hasnt done me any good
<Hobbsee> what version though?
<Geno_> I play games when I have free time and if I want to switch to Linux, I need to play games as well.
<StR> wine --version
<StR> Wine 20050725
<phoenixbyrd> Riddell: in adept, trying to install F-Spot, SuperKaramba, I get in red letter BREAK (install)
<phoenixbyrd> isk why
<phoenixbyrd> idk*
<Hobbsee> very old version
<Hobbsee> September 30, 2005: Wine 20050930 Released
<Hobbsee> follow the instructions on the site above, and it's really simple.  And it gets you the latest version
<phoenixbyrd> Riddell: sumone told me it was a bad thing, they didn't say why tho
<kkathman> Riddell: Ok Im downloading the ISO now
<Riddell> kkathman: good luck
<kkathman> Geno_: Honestly I cant say about the game, just applications
<Geno_> How do I compile the Cedega souce code then?
<kkathman> Riddell: How do you want me to give your feedback?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'll probably give it a try after finding out if it works for kkathman - and will see if I keep getting errors about the locale, which i have with dist-upgrades in the past
<Riddell> kkathman: tell me if it works, if you disappear off IRC never to be seen from again I'll know it hasn't worked
<kkathman> Riddell: Lol... I have 3 Linux boxes
<Hobbsee> lol...that sounds like a good way to tell
<kkathman> Riddell: So I will be trying it on one of my small file servers ... it doesnt have much on it actually so I'll actually do a clean install
<Hobbsee> Geno_:http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Riddell> if anyone has powerpc or AMD64 to test on as well that would be great
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry, only got my laptop here, another i386
<Geno_> Thanks for all the help everyone!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's all good
<Geno_> I haven't read what you were talking about sorry, what are you talking about testing?
<Hobbsee> *considers trashing laptop trying to install breezy...again*
<Hobbsee> Geno_: daily build of kubuntu breezy
<Geno_> Ok Thanks
<Geno_> I can always try something out in french later maybe. Maybe
<Hobbsee> ah, now there's an idea
<Riddell> Geno_: please do
<Geno_> Hum... Any links then?
<Hobbsee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051006/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20051006/
<Geno_> I won't be able to test it out right now but I can always try later and take some coffee tomorrow
<Geno_> I have a programming and philosophy homework :/
<Hobbsee> Geno_: i know the feeling - i'm supposed to be studying for exams...
<Geno_> Which one should I try first, live or install? I only have one CD right now, I have to buy some tomorrow
<Geno_> I worked all summer so it's hard to go back to school routine even though it's been a month
<Hobbsee> imo install is more important to test, as most people will install that
<Hobbsee> but that's just my opinion
<Geno_> ok
<Hobbsee> ugh...school...only going back there a few more times
<Geno_> Would the torrent be any good tonight?
<Riddell> anyone got any cool catchphrases we could use for kubuntu breezy
<Geno_> "Breeze through it like...(find someting)"
<chavo> Breezy for sheezy
<Geno_> chavo: lol
<Hobbsee> just dont make it derogitory for women....
<Hobbsee> lol
<Geno_> Hobbsee: lol
<Geno_> Would the torrent be any good tonight?
<Hobbsee> how does one even download a torrent?
<Geno_> Well, you download the .torrent file and then you open it with BitTorrent, BitTornado, Gnome BitTorrent or something like that
<Geno_> You know how it works?
<Hobbsee> only vaguely
<Geno_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Geno_> For simple, it downloads little bits from everyone who downloads also
<Geno_> When you download, it uploads to other users
<Hobbsee> *nods* 
<Hobbsee> which assumes that they wont be able to hack your computer in the process
<Geno_> I've downloaded both Ubuntu 5.10 live and install today very fast with it
<Geno_> I think so
<Geno_> I'm not familiar with hacking
<Geno_> It went as fast as downloading from the server(maybe faster when there was a lot of people) and it didn't use the server
<Hobbsee> i usually grab it off an aussie mirror with a download accelerator, or off my ISP's unmetered download site
<Geno_> Even though I think the server is big enough to handle my connection with the others.
<Geno_> Ok
<Hobbsee> but with daily cd's, it's a little hard to do that
<Geno_> Yeah, that's why I asked
<Geno_> Nobody is downloading it
<Geno_> Torrent is like a community, somewhat, although not the same as in Linux ones.
<Geno_> Uploading and seeding is for the "greater good" :)
<Hobbsee> that is true
<Hobbsee> i'll look at using it when kkathman comes back here with feedback
<StR> Hi again
<Geno_> Hello again
<Hobbsee> hi StR again
<Geno_> The install file is at 18% percent, you want me to test it out in french, it that i?
<Riddell> Geno_: oui
<Geno_> :)
<Geno_> I have an NTSC full-disk partition, will partman separate it well?
<Hobbsee> NTSC?  what's that?
<Hobbsee> i thought that had to do with US tv...
* Hobbsee is very ignorant
<Geno_> oh that's me...
<Geno_> NTFS
<Geno_> Confused I am.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hoary cd's separate it fine, i doubt the breezy ones would be any different, assuming that's what you are asking about
<Hobbsee> *resize, not separate
<Hobbsee> where's my brain today
<Geno_> Ok I had Breezy installed before but when I updated, it wouldn't start, it stopped at something like "determining  battery state" on my laptop
<Geno_> That's me who used it
<Geno_> I'm used in french
<Geno_> It said "File not found" when determing battery
<Hobbsee> eek
<Geno_> so I "**** it" I'll wait 'till it's official
<Geno_> said*
<Geno_> I deleted the partition and used the space for my windows games
<Hobbsee> lol...that was a little drastic, although i've pretty much done the same thing when i started with linux
<`Nomad> Are we close to the official release?
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to be released on 13/8, so probably
<crimsun> 7 days
<crimsun> 13/10
<crimsun> 13 august is long gong
<crimsun> gone
<Hobbsee> *13/10...i cant tell the month, clearly lol
<`Nomad> :)
<Geno_> it will come soon!
<`Nomad> I've been having all sorts of littl eissues lately, so I'm hoping to start fresh.. 
<Hobbsee> it will!
<Hobbsee> Nomad: there are some daily cd's if you feel like testing it
<`Nomad> I've been worri4ed about just doing a dist-upgrade. never done it before.. 
<`Nomad> but I want to....  :)
<Hobbsee> works better installing from a cd
<`Nomad> The Home directory stays safe right?
<Hobbsee> i've dist upgraded twice - once it worked, once it didnt
<Hobbsee> with a distupgrade or clean install?
<`Nomad> both?
<Hobbsee> is your /home on a separate partition?
<`Nomad> Arghh no!!  How did I do that?   
<`Nomad> time to do a good backup :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> you use the manual partitioning when you install...
<Hobbsee> dist upgrade, yes, it will keep your data, assuming it all works well
<Hobbsee> but it's more risky, works for some people sometimes but not others
<Hobbsee> it will all be overwritten with a clean install from a cd, so you'll want a backup
<segfault2k> http://www.linuxhost.cl/~segfault/gemz.jpg <- how is the theme for konversation?
<Geno_> So, it being daily, does it change a lot each day?
<Hobbsee> that's a good question - Riddell?
<Riddell> depends on the day
<Geno_> I don't think I'll be able to test this version tonight for the french locale.
<Geno_> I need to buy myself a cheao Linux-only pc
<Hobbsee> Geno_: what are you running now?
<Geno_> Windows...
<Hobbsee> how big is your harddrive?
<Geno_> I still haven't taken the "Great Jump"
<Geno_> 60 GB, looks like 55, got 9 Gb free
<Geno_> I got enougth to install
<Geno_> but I got my work I STILL haven't started
<Hobbsee> yeah, you wouldnt have to get rid of windows to install the breezy
<Hobbsee> LOL!  put it off further :P it works every time
<Geno_> I know that, it's just time that works against me
<Hobbsee> in an hour or so i've managed to open a document that makes it look like i'm working....
<Geno_> I've already installed Linux
<Hobbsee> true
<Geno_> fucked my hard drive 3 times last week
<Hobbsee> language
<Geno_> Sorry for the swear, but it's actually this
<Hobbsee> how did you do that?
<Hobbsee> ie, how did it mess up?
<Geno_> I used Partition Magic to install it and then, trying to repair my error, bugged it even more, I know how to repair it now. I will NEVER used PM again for Linux
<Geno_> I had just finisehd reinstalling everything on Windows and then I messed it all up a few minutes after
<Geno_> I had to sweep everything with Acronis Drive Cleanser
<Geno_> It wouldn't repair Windows
<Hobbsee> eek
<Geno_> Well said, I was freaking out
<Hobbsee> so is your windows working now?
<Geno_> Duh, I'm using it :p
<Hobbsee> well, how working is it...
<Geno_> took me 21 hours to C L E A N my hard drive
<Geno_> like new
<Hobbsee> it can still be used when it's fubarring all over the place
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
<Geno_> perfectly well
<Geno_> I had just messed my partition table and some Windows file
<Hobbsee> i was going to say that you could always install linux, and create a smaller partition for windows, and then install windows on the smaller partition only
<Hobbsee> otherwise you can just resize the windows partition
<Hobbsee> both with the ubuntu installer
<Geno_> and the worst it, I couldn't recover my files with BartPE
<Hobbsee> you didnt backup?
<Geno_> I was going to use GetDataBack for NTFS but it asked for me to buy it, then after scannign it, it worked
<Geno_> I did, just a few days before
<Geno_> but it changed a lot in a few days
<Geno_> since i had just reformattted before
<Geno_> I reorganized
<Hobbsee> *sighs*....the idea of complete backup works better...
<Geno_> What do you mean by that
<Hobbsee> as in, to have a complete backup right before you install another OS is generally a very good idea
<Hobbsee> and then defrag windows
<Geno_> Yeah but I was so sure it was going to work, I had no problems before
<Geno_> I won't do this error again
<Hobbsee> lol...yeah, it seems to go like "if i backup, it will be fine, and i wont need the backup, but if i dont have the backup, all hell will break loose"
<Hobbsee> done that, too
<Geno_> Lots of fun, eh?
<Hobbsee> i was extremely annoyed when i managed to hose my entire windows with no backup
<Hobbsee> sure it was
<Hobbsee> :P
<Geno_> entire?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Geno_> BartPE couldn't work?
<Hobbsee> didnt bother trying - i knew that i'd overwritten the entire thing
<Geno_> oh...
<Hobbsee> actually, i think i had the my docs folders, but that was it
<Geno_> BartPE with GetDataBack NTFS or FAT plugin works extremely well, you don't even need to register GDB
<Geno_> That's why I nicknamed BartPE "The Life Saver"
<Geno_> I even wrote it on the CD
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> i have all the install cd's, it wasnt that big a deal
<Hobbsee> or could redownload the programs
<Geno_> ok
<Geno_> I have files accumulated for years
<Geno_> just random files, a lot unclassified
<Geno_> screenshots I found funny at the  time put into .doc files
<Hobbsee> fun, and to lose it all
<Geno_> yeah
<Geno_> It's more bugging to lose photos
<bettong_BOFH> crimsun, hey man whats up?
<Geno_> What's primarily needed for Linux programming, C++?
<crimsun> bettong_BOFH: hi
<bettong_BOFH> you know who i am right?
<bettong_BOFH> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> I don't tor very often.
<crimsun> and I don't usually /whois either
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<bettong_BOFH> it's me ChurcH_of_FoamY
<crimsun> ok
<bettong_BOFH> i joined a linux goup called bettong
<crimsun> a lug?
<bettong_BOFH> yea
<crimsun> nice
<bettong_BOFH> it's based in aus
<bettong_BOFH> i'm just learning tor on my own
<bettong_BOFH> now that i kinda got a handel on linux
<Geno_> What's primarily needed for Linux programming, C++?
<crimsun> Geno_: a compiler and glibc headers
<bettong_BOFH> crimsun, so what ya been up to?
<crimsun> work, etc.
<bettong_BOFH> i'm thinking that you still don't remember me
<bettong_BOFH> cool
<bettong_BOFH> same here basicly
<crimsun> I don't really remember anyone
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<crimsun> I have a horrible memory
<bettong_BOFH> ^_^
<bettong_BOFH> i know what thats like >.<
<bettong_BOFH> i'll admit it's been monthes sence i came in here
<Geno_> What language is best to improbe and program most applications?
<crimsun> Geno_: depends on the application. There is no best language.
<crimsun> d'oh, coffee shop is closing.
<bettong_BOFH> damn >.<
<Geno_> What is the most commonly used?
<crimsun> C, C++
<crimsun> There are better starter languages, though, like Python, Ruby, Java, C#, ...
<Geno_> Ok, Thanks.
<transgress> anyone in here using kat?
<cyne> how do i recompile my linux headers?
<cyne> Geno_: i would use Kylix if i was you :)
<Riddell> people use kylix?
<BlankB> is kylix open?
<Riddell> no, proprietry
<Riddell> (assuming by open you mean Free)
<cyne> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm starting to wonder about kkathman...did you get feedback from them?
<Riddell> not heard from kkathman 
<Hobbsee> :( looks like some work may need to be done to get an RC ready then
<Riddell> which is why I need you to test them
<Riddell> yesterday's dailys were fine and there's been minimal changes
<Geno_> I'm burning the CD
<Riddell> Geno_: awgooga
<Geno_> ?
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> it means "oh good"
<Geno_> ok... from where?
<Geno_> Where does it come from?
<N17R0> Hows Breezy doing?
<N17R0> stable already?
<cyne> 7 days
<N17R0> 7 days left :P
<cyne> ~
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true
<N17R0> is that admin panel fixed already? Like it wont crash after u enter password ?
<cyne> N17R0: it doesn't crash for me
<N17R0> u on breezy ?
<cyne> on both
<Riddell> ** release candidate candidate DVDs up, please test!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20051006/ **
* Hobbsee contemplates accidently getting rid of xp and running breezy on a separate partition...
* Riddell goes to bed
<N17R0> n8
<Geno__> You want me to contact you for the build?
<Riddell> Geno_: just mention my name here and I'll see it in the morning
<cyne> thanks Ridell :)
<Geno__> what do you mean?
<Geno__> Riddell: TesT?
<Riddell> Geno__: you're going to test the CDs?
<Geno__> yeah the install cd, in french
<Geno__> I don't feel like sleeping
<Geno__> How do I mention yout name exactly?
<Hobbsee> type in his name
<cyne> Geno_ just say it in the channel and he will see it
<Hobbsee> and your message
<Geno__> ok
<Hobbsee> like this:
<Hobbsee> Geno__: this is what you need to do
<charles> is anyone in here having trouble entering "Administrator Mode" under system settings ... i prompts for the password, but it's all still disabled when it should be in admin mode?
<Geno__> Am I the only one to test?
<Geno__> Ok thanks
<Hobbsee> and it flashes up on your screen, or shows red, etc
<Hobbsee> Geno__: doubt it
<Geno__> I used Trillian, not IRC
<Hobbsee> I thought trillian did something when your name is mentioned as well
<Hobbsee> most clients do
<apokryphos> charles: no, it's a known and annoying bug. If you're experiencing it see http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<Geno__> Hobbsee: I don't know, maybe
<Geno__> I don't use IRC often
<Riddell> charles: known problem
<Riddell> Geno__: type Riddell and I get a highlight
<apokryphos> is http://newlineagencies.co.uk loading for anyone here?
<Geno__> yep
<apokryphos> Geno__: the full page; everything fine?
<Geno__> yeah
<Geno__> it loaded well
<apokryphos> ok, thanks. 
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: wfm
<apokryphos> interesting; thanks.
<kurtbec> anyone else running breezy?
<Geno__> I did before I updated it, but not Kubuntu
<Geno__> LILO or GRUB? I always used GRUB, any advantage with LILO?
<kurtbec> darn, trying to see if anyone has issues with gl screensavers under kde.
<gargoylol> hmm
<Geno__> kurtbec: I'm starting the install on my other comp
<gargoylol> how would I get around mounting my FAT32 and NTFS drives? (I know ntfs has no real write support)
<kurtbec> Geno__: good deal.  from what I'm seeing gl screensavers are not accelerated under kde.  just seeing if anyone notices this.
<gargoylol> mount: can't find /dev/hdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<chx> good folks, help me! my numeric keys went amok -- they are moving the mouse cursor :(
<gargoylol> go into your control center
* chx clicked control center
<gargoylol> peripherals>mouse>mouse navigation
<chx> not ticked.
<chx> oh
<chx> ticked, deticked , back to normal!
* chx hugs gargoylol 
<gargoylol> :)
<chx> there should be a shortkey for this
<chx> I pressed something... but what? :)
<gargoylol> i dunno, i'm a newb with kubuntu too
<Hobbsee> chx: i'm sure there is a setting for this
<Hobbsee> yes, there is
<Hobbsee> kcontrol, peripherals, mouse, 
<Hobbsee> mouse navigation tab, then untick the box :)
<chx> Hobbsee: yes, gargoylol show me that too
<Hobbsee> oops, sorry
<chx> Hobbsee: now I hunt for the keyboard shortcut
<Hobbsee> missed that bit
<Hobbsee> ah...
<chx> Hobbsee: so that next time I won't press it :)
<Geno__> LILO or GRUB? I always used GRUB, any advantage with LILO?
<Hobbsee> my only guess would be somewhere in the keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> Geno__: got no idea, i recall hearing that GRUB is more stable
<kurtbec> I much prefer Grub.
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> !lilo
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<Geno__> Is LILO more beautiful or what?
<kurtbec> biggest reason i like grub is that you can edit your boot config on the fly where if you make a mistake in lilo you are screwed.
<chx> yes, yes , grub is great
<chx> just try switching hard disks so bios gives you dfferent numbers
<chx> you will learn that using grub command line is invaluable
<Geno__> Thanks.
<Geno__> I should beingmy work for tomorrow that has been know to me for 2 weeks. :P
<Geno__> X-)
<gargoylol> lol my process was "installed kubuntu over slax over win2k"
<gargoylol> luckily slax was on a different mbr
<Geno__> ok...
<gargoylol> though i've got no clue how to boot into win2k with it though
<gargoylol> as it leaves me with a minibash prompt
<Geno__> Ouch...
<Geno__> You need to backup files?<
<gargoylol> nope
<gargoylol> i stilll have my ntfs and fat32 paritions intact
<gargoylol> i did waste my "isos and crappy games" partition for kubuntu though :)
<Geno__> lol
<gargoylol> where isos of linux go and crappy games like bf2 and serious sam 2 go
<Geno__> lol
<Hobbsee> how's it going Geno__?
<Geno__> installing
<Geno__> and BEGINNINg my philosophy homework :p
<Geno__> Coffee or energy drinks are gonna be needed tomorrow
<bpasdar> Does anyone have experience with kmail crashing sig 11 while sending?
<Geno__> Hmmmn... weird... I can't see the list of user
<Hobbsee> lol...
<Hobbsee> Geno__there would only be one user, wouldtn there?
<Geno__> yeah, but it's not a drama
<bpasdar> Any takers at all on my kmail question?  
<Hobbsee> not from me
<Hobbsee> i rarely use kmail
<bpasdar> I have openexchange and it is the only client I know that can sync with address and calendar
<bpasdar> it seems to also be highly highly unstable
<Hobbsee> :(
<gargoylol> haha, wine sorta runs gtavc
<gargoylol> doom3 couldn't init opengl though. :(
<gargoylol> then again there's a linux build for that
<seth_k|lappy> anybody have a working Alps Glidepoint on Breezy? (scrolling working, that is)
<kurtbec> anyone using breezy?
<seth_k|lappy> i am, kurtbec 
<seth_k|lappy> on two machines
<kurtbec> seth_k|lappy: good.  have you noticed any issues with gl screensavers in kde?
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, yes, they are extremely slow and choppy
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, unusable for me
<kurtbec> seth_k|lappy: do they look like they are blinking almost?
<seth_k|lappy> let me run one and look
<seth_k|lappy> both on an ATI system and an nVidia system, both of which are running the binary drivers
<kurtbec> at least on mine they seem to flicker.  looks like they aren't accelerated at all.
<seth_k|lappy> actually kurtbec, oddly enough, they seem to be doing fine today on the ATI machine
<seth_k|lappy> full speed ahead
<Geno__> What are you guys talking about?
<seth_k|lappy> I tried ~10 GL savers
<kurtbec> seth_k|lappy: are you previewing them in kcontrol or running them from the command line?
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, previewing
<kurtbec> Geno__: gl screensavers in kde
<Geno__> Oh, I'm installing rightn ow, about at 60% configuring packages
<Geno__> I have a Voodoo 3 3000 :')
<Geno__> My parent's old comp I used since June this year...
<kurtbec> seth_k|lappy: on mine if I preview under kde the screensavers aren't accelerated.  but if I run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/blahsaver it works just ducky.
<seth_k|lappy> :(
<seth_k|lappy> have all the latest updates I assume?
<kurtbec> yep
<seth_k|lappy> nVidia or ATI?
<kurtbec> actually an ati chip on a laptop
<kurtbec> not supported by the binary drivers
<aliveuser> is there a way to see the actions performed by kynaptic?
<kurtbec> new nickelback cd is good if anyone else cares.
<seth_k|lappy> then kurtbec, how are you getting 3d acceleration at all?
<kurtbec> software acceleration
<kkathman> hey all, back again :)
<kurtbec> not great but it does work
<kkathman> aliveuser: You could go into your /etc/apt/sources.list and see the repositories it put there I suppose
<aliveuser> no
<aliveuser> i want to see
<aliveuser> the actions performed by kynaptic
<aliveuser> not it's repositories
<kkathman> as in what its actually updating?
<aliveuser> like, "downloading X pacakge"
<kkathman> For that very reason I dont use kynaptic
<aliveuser> yes, all the steps to be done to install or update something
<kkathman> I tend to rely on the Gnome tool
<aliveuser> like a log information
<kkathman> the original Ubuntu manager
<kkathman> I dont know of any kynaptic log
<kkathman> but there may be one
<ralph1> hi all. I have been running breezy for the last two days and love it, but today I am noticing some problems ksysgaurd is showing to KDM processes and a number of kgpg processs. I do not seem to be able to get kgpg/gpg to start clean. Can some one help me get a clean session with no extra processes?
<kurtbec> is there a way to change the way a package is compiled and then recompile it to create a .deb
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, apt-get source packagename
<seth_k|lappy> make your changes
<seth_k|lappy> then compile using pbuilder
<kurtbec> seth_k|lappy: where does it dump the source tree too?
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, wherever you run the command from
<kurtbec> cool i'll give that a whirl
<seth_k|lappy> so cd ~ && mkdir breezy && cd breezy && apt-get source blah
<seth_k|lappy> hit me up if you can't get it working
<kurtbec> will do
<ralph1> seth_k|lappy: Hi. Is it normal to have two kdm processes running
<seth_k|lappy> ralph1, yes
<ralph1> seth_k|lappy: just never noticed it till today. I seem to have had a bad shutdown of Kontact and have some extra Kgpg processe that come up and make it hard to use knotact. Have been unable to make them go away. Any ideas.
<seth_k|lappy> what happens if you kill them off?
<aliveuser> guys, if u open kynaptic from a terminal using sudo, u could see the actions it performs
<aliveuser> :)
<ralph1> seth_k|lappy: They go away. But they come back when I restart Kgpg and then kontact/kmail freeze when checking gpg sigs and I never get my kgpg icon in the tray.
<seth_k|lappy> ralph1, hmmm... dunno
<kurtbec> seth_k|lappy: i have the source downloaded.  how do I tell what the default compile flags are that a package is built with?
<kurtbec> i'm guessing something feeds the configure script somehow.
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, that's all handled with the debian/rules
<seth_k|lappy> kurtbec, if you use pbuilder it will handle all that for you
<seth_k|lappy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<kurtbec> so if I want to change how something is built by changing a config option how do I do that or is that specified in pbuilder
<seth_k|lappy> you would edit debian/rules
<Hobbsee> anyone know if kkathman got the breezy daily cd to work?
<kurtbec> got it.
* Hobbsee downloads kubuntu breezy daily cd
<_geno> How can I setup GRUB ith KDE? I know with gnome only
<_geno> How can I setup GRUB ith KDE? I know with gnome only
<_geno> Riddell: I am on Konversation right now and everything works fine besides the fact that it doesn't take my video card(old Voodoo 3 3000), the keyboard works fine in french and all, the only thing is the "system settings" that show in englis and some contents of it
* Hobbsee_ downloads kubuntu daily cd
<Hobbsee_> feels so odd using chatzilla again
<_geno> How can I setup GRUB ith KDE? I know with gnome only
<Hobbsee_> _geno: i didnt think it was any different
<Hobbsee_> just use kwrite instead of gedit
<_geno> In gnome there's a simple Startup menu
<_geno> there's none in KDE I can find
<Hobbsee_> i recall you have to edit the file about grub
<Hobbsee_> think it's somewhere in /boot
<Hobbsee_> much harder running from windows
<_geno> it says I need the rights
<_geno> how do I get sudo rights?
<Hobbsee_> type in console
<Hobbsee_> sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hobbsee_> i think it would be menu.lst that you want
<Hobbsee_> yep, think it is
<Hobbsee_> why did you want to edit grub?
<_geno> installed it on my parent's comp and want to ser windows as default
<Hobbsee_> that's the file you want to modify, definetly
<_geno> how do I set Win as default?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys.!
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > so breezy have been released?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > have breezy been released? *
<Geno_> Hello
<Geno_> I heard it's in 6 days(7 yesterday)
<crimsun> it's on the 13th
<crimsun> RC goes out RSN
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > 6 days!?
<crimsun> 7
<crimsun> RC should be out today
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > :(
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ok
<Geno_> RC?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > RC?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > aha
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ;P
<Geno_> :p
<crimsun> release candidate is one week prior
<bugfly> Hello out there earthlings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: about to install kubuntu breezy daily cd, will write back with how it works
<Cheapie> http://kubuntuforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=292
<Hobbsee> cheapie:  2: see ubuntuguide.org
<Hobbsee> cheapie: there's a section on mounting drives at bootup
<Cheapie> ah, but what about the win2k bit?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: works beautifully from here!  I'm glad to see that the old kcontrol is left in, as well as the new system settings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: system settings seems a little buggy - often it freezes when you hit "show all" after going into a submenu
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Hobbsee> are the breezy backports open yet?
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Cheapie> \o/
<Cheapie> hds mounted automaitcally!1
<Hobbsee> just upgraded to breezy, and i have no sound - how would i go about fixing this?
<Chousuke> check mixer settings.
<Hobbsee> checking...
<Hobbsee> Chousuke: in kmix?  just turned everything up, still no sound
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> does it complain about anything when you try to play sound?=
<mekgp> uh oh Chousuke...now Hobbsee's chat window blew up! :D
<mekgp> ...wonder if Hobb is using KDE with Breezy??
<Hobbsee> Chousuke: sorry, entire system crashed.  In KMix all output volumes are turned up, still no sound
<insanekane> Hobbsee: quite possibly, it is an error with the sound drivers
<Hobbsee> how would i go about finding that out?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: try a google search with your card name, and with 'KDE arts Linux' appended
<Hobbsee> this is a toshiba a10 satellite
* Hobbsee goes off to search for card name
<mekgp> doesnt the Control Center>Sound also have to have some settings checked for sound to function?
<mekgp> ...in KDE that is?
<Hobbsee> yes, that's where i'm finding there is no sound
<Hobbsee> there's a test sound button
<mekgp> cant remem off topp of me head...arent there a couple of settings at the top of that tab that need a check correct?
<mekgp> master vol all the way up also?
<Hobbsee> gah!  sorry, what did you say?  had another lovely total computer freeze
<Hobbsee> grrr...
* [Kosh]  is away: Away at the moment
<kikov> hello...any hint on how to use the  # character in an iBook + KDE ?
<kikov> and the @?
<aliveuser> @ maybe alt + q
<aliveuser> and # alt + 3
<kikov> no
<kikov> alt - q
<kikov> alt -3 change my actual window in konverstation ;)
<aliveuser> alt gr? i mean right alt
<aliveuser> not left alt
<kikov> this is an ibook, no right alt
<kikov> 333333333333
<kikov> ouch
<kikov> aliveuser: just Apple key on the right and left of the bar space
<kikov> alt on the left, and ctrl and function on the left
<aliveuser> forgive my ignorance
<aliveuser> ;)
<nikkia> kikov: try right-apple-q, failing that, you might have to modify your xkb map to set right-apple as a compose modifier
<nikkia> (one of the nice features about X is that the keyboard drivers are pretty flexible, and you can pretty much map any key (combo) to do anything you want
<kikov> nikkia: thx
<kikov> nikkia: it doesn't work :/
<nikkia> kikov: then you're going to have to learn how to use xmodmap to modify the keymap table :/
<nikkia> kikov: the good news is, you can make it do anything you want
<kikov> yes
<kikov> I know
<kikov> but I wanted to use KControl to do it easily
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> we all want to do it easily :)
<ice> how can i active de server of nis? because it doesnt work :S
<Toma-> anyone know where i can get a kubuntu symbol in png?
<Toma-> preferably small... 150x150
<kikov> aftertaf: of course
<kikov> aftertaf: that's the only way of spreading OSS
<ice> i need script to active de nis server and another one to be client
<aftertaf> kikov:  another way is for us to become more accustomed to how linux works
<aftertaf> if we do that, we won't find it as hard and l33tist as we do now.
<kikov> aftertaf: I'm quite tired about working out all the problems.. to much time with linux, and too much computers to maintain
<kikov> I want that computer maintain to me
<kikov> after all I have chosen Ubuntu for its easyness
<aftertaf> yeah, but we do need to change how we interact with the computers....
<aftertaf> look at windows. sickeningly simple yet generations of ppl are stuck even in front of it
<kikov> anyway, I can't believe that this problem is not well-known...
<kikov> using the pipe, @ and # in KDE in an ibook
<aftertaf> kikov:  file a bug..... seriously
<aftertaf> that way you can get them to be aware of it if they arent.
<nikkia> afteraf, its apple's fault if any, their *book keyboards are non-standard layout, slightly
<nikkia> but i will admit that its perhaps a 'bug' in X that the keymaps don't compensate for this by mapping the apple 'modified' ways of getting common characters
<nikkia> aftertaf: for example, the *book keyboards have no # keys on intl versions, you usually use option-3
<Toma-> kikov: wats wrong?
<nikkia> (I say 'non-standard', but ANSI probably hasn't defined a laptop layout, which is something sorely needed, i'm sick of laptops having keys in different places :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> i agree nikkia, and to file a 'bug' would be to file a functionality request probably
<nikkia> aftertaf: well, its a 'bug' in X, really, and i'm not sure its a feature request, i'm not really sure what i'd call it - the Xorg people need to redo or add a new keymap for apple laptops
<apokryphos> nikkia: mowwnin'
<nikkia> afteraf, it might already be there, tbh
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<aftertaf> lol apokryphos 
<aftertaf> aaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiii ;)
* apokryphos feels.... unsatisfied with the school dinner breakfast
<aftertaf>  </Ali G>
<apokryphos> =)
<nikkia> nope, there is a 'macintosh' and 'macintosh_old', not really comprehensive there
<nikkia> (/me guesses macintosh = ExtII layout, macintosh_old = Ext, or perhaps the pre-Ext layout)
<nikkia> btw, there are numerous bug reports on this issue all over the place, mostly at the distro levels
<nikkia> ie, there are bug reports on debian for it, on ubuntu for it, and so on, haven't seen one at the Xorg level yet
<nikkia> and tbh, i can't be arsed to create a login on Xorg's bugzilla to find out :)
<nikkia> (login-required bugzilla systems on large public projects are bad, mkay?)
* nikkia sighs
<nikkia> 10 minutes ago, i was marvelling at the fact that my ICQ account has been connected for 4 whole days.... guess what was waiting for me on my IM desktop :)
<aftertaf> i dunno.......
<aftertaf> cold pizza?
<nikkia> aftertaf: 'kopete has encountered an error with this connection'
<nikkia> aftertaf: and a greyed out ICQ icon
<aftertaf> lol  nice one kopete...
<aftertaf> :/
<nikkia> aftertaf: its not kopete at fault...
<nikkia> ICQ is just terrible in terms of reliability these days
<nikkia> hence why i'd been amazed at 4 days worth of connection :)
<buz> ah so i'm not the only one with icq trouble
<ice>                                                  can anyone help me with nis service?
<aftertaf> hehehe
<nikkia> ice, i gave up caring about NIS about 20 seconds after passing my Solaris admin cert :P
<nikkia> i've never met anyone that has implemented a NIS server and been grateful they didn't go with some alternative :)
<ice> i tried usingg ypserv but this doesnt work :S
<ice> i need a manual for it 
<nikkia> ice, seriously, i'd suggest using ldap instead or something
<nikkia> ice, i think o'reilly has a book on YP/NIS/NIS+ setup, but i'm not 100% sure
<ice> url please?
<_gdh> http://books.bazza.com/ror/nfs/index.htm
<nikkia> gdh, doesn't seem very comprehensive on the NIS side tho
<nikkia> i don't understand why anyone would *choose* NIS tho
<ice> the unique problem i have got is a server activation
<_gdh> <shrug> Then you can get a full refund on the price you paid :)
<nikkia> you tend to get forced into it by being told to setup a sun server, and thats about it
<_gdh> I use NIS at work for diskless PXE-boot NIS+NFS workstations.
<nikkia> http://publib16.boulder.ibm.com/pseries/en_US/aixbman/nisplus/mastertoc.htm#mtoc
<_gdh> NIS is confusing, but LDAP is much more so :)
<ice> yes
<ice> but i need nis
<ubuntu> hi... i have a problem
<caringi> :)
<ice> nikkia my biggest problem is when i made ypserv start but this doesnt work "no message of error"
<caringi> i'm trying the kubuntu live-cd latest version...
<nikkia> i dunno if ypserv is going to auto-start portmap and all the other RPC junk, my guess is 'not', and yp/NIS needs RPC
<ice> need rpc?
<caringi> but my old serial mouse doesn't work... any idea?
<caringi> how to configure a old serial mouse on a kubuntu live-cd?! 
<nikkia> ice, many of sun's services run using RPC (remote procedural calls), including NFS and YP/NIS/NIS+
<ice> ok where can i get the rpc?
<nikkia> ice, its probably already installed, but whether or not it is configured and running is a different matter
<ice> how can i run this?
<ice> or test if is running
<nikkia> ice, portmap lists rpc services
<nikkia> ice, i can't remember whether its -l or -v to list tho
<knubbe> anyone who knows why i have problems to enable my eth1 (wireless) card? i see this in my syslog when i try to enable the card: "ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command"
<knubbe> When i try to turn the txpower on ("sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on") i get: Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Input/output error.
<robin_> are there no newer versions of kubuntu than the one on the url in the topic?
<robin_> because it is dated 08-09
<jmg> damn kaffeine wont play this wmv
<knubbe> robin_: the latest version or kubuntu is actually hoary and its much older.
<jmg> how stable are the 3.5b1 packages?
<buz> jmg: work perfectly for me
<jmg> buz: clean upgrade?
<robin_> knubbe: I meant the breezy one
<buz> upgraded to it from hoary
<buz> then upgraded to breezy
<buz> no trouble at all
<jmg> im on breezy
<knubbe> robin_: the final version of breezy is out september 13.
<jmg> buz: is it all nice and kubuntufied or is it default kde?
<robin_> knubbe: url?
<knubbe> robin_: october 13. sorry!
<robin_> knubbe: :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:BlackDesert] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de
<pipoun> hello mates
<pipoun> I'm using kde 3.4.0, and I wanted to add new keyboardlinks
<pipoun> although the quicklinks are recognized, they are not effective
<pipoun> and when I restart the config pannel they have disapeared
<Tm_T> uh oh, how that katapult works?
<buz> start it and hit alt space
<buz> but as for what it's good for i dont really know either
<Tm_T> well, I try to run it but if I run it from console, nothing appears
<morrow> hmmm this new kubuntu usplash is just to dark to see the progress bar or read the "OK" text...
<aftertaf> mine goes to console after "starting modules"
<Riddell> morrow: that was fixed in an upload yesterday
<Riddell> morrow: although the bottom half of the kubuntu text is still too dark for my liking, if anyone wants to play around with that it would be great
<morrow> it works well on my laptop without daylight. :)
<morrow> Riddell: is there a howto for the palete?
<Riddell> morrow: nope, needs to be 16 colours
<Riddell> #define BACKGROUND_COLOUR 0
<Riddell> #define PROGRESSBAR_COLOUR 1
<Riddell> #define TEXT_BACKGROUND 0
<Riddell> #define TEXT_FOREGROUND 2
<Riddell> #define RED 13
<Riddell> test by building kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> running sudo usplash  on a text console
<morrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usplash/Artwork
<morrow> found it :-)
<Riddell> ah hah
<aftertaf> usplash goes to console after "starting modules" on my home pc.... :/
* nikkia sighs
<nikkia> java is even more anal about type casting than C++ :(
<Hobbsee> !katapault
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<aftertaf> katapult?
<Hobbsee> program in breezy
<Hobbsee> testing it all out
<Hobbsee> for the RC tomorrow
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> i ran it like it said,
<aftertaf> what next?
<Hobbsee> ask Riddell
<aftertaf> hehe ok
<Hobbsee> said that you're willing to test
<Hobbsee> does the suspend and all that work for you, or are you not running a laptop?
<aftertaf> Riddell:  i'm willing to test katapult. I'm running a laptop and ive never yet tried suspend
<aftertaf> :)
<Hobbsee> may as well try it
<Hobbsee> tried adept yet?  it's really nice!
<aftertaf> yep :)
<PeterSomnium> can someone help me install java on hoary? Azureus and Limewire don't work without it
<Hobbsee> good point, i had forgotten to install java
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Hobbsee> it's sitting here in my home directory doing nothing
<apokryphos> PeterSomnium: best way is to download the debs from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ and install them
<PeterSomnium> thanks
<PeterSomnium> needed those debs ^^
<Hobbsee> can somone teach the bot that one lol?
<stupendo5> what's wrong with the normal debs?
<apokryphos> stupendo5: considering there aren't any...
<Riddell> aftertaf: alt+space
<stupendo5> what's in the ubuntu repository?
<apokryphos> stupendo5: no sun java, that's for sure.
<PeterSomnium> nop
<stupendo5> oh, because it's not "free"
<aftertaf> Riddell:  dont seem to do anything......
<PeterSomnium> and it just doesnt work with the normal debs
<PeterSomnium> yeah, the licenses :P
<Riddell> aftertaf: make sure katapult is installed and running
<apokryphos> stupendo5: partly; also because making them without their explicit permission is illegal
<aftertaf> it is... on both counts
<Hobbsee> how does one go about making katapult run?  is it supposed to have a gui?
<aftertaf> ps -A shows it
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
* buz cant get vmware to run on breezy...
<buz> has anyone got that running?
<aftertaf> buz:  try qemu
<aftertaf> (but dont ask me how... ;) )
<Hobbsee> 2 instances of katapult on here
<Hobbsee> running, that is
<buz> aftertaf: too slow for windows emu
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: close one, hit alt+space and you're good to go
<aftertaf> ok buz
<apokryphos> (i.e. start typing something out)
<aftertaf> Riddell:  i have it running, but alt+space does nothing visible.
<Hobbsee> same as aftertaf on here
<Hobbsee> ooh wow!
<Hobbsee> it works!
<Hobbsee> that's neat!
<joeyttb> hi all
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: you cant miss it, it's fairly obvious, so dont worry :P
<aftertaf> where do i notice it?
<Hobbsee> in the centre of the screen
<Hobbsee> i did a killall katapult
<Hobbsee> then ran katapult again, and then hit alt+space and it came up
* apokryphos wonders if anyone ever uses the jigdos anymore
<aftertaf> servicetype Katapult/Display not found
<aftertaf> when i run it in console as a bg task
<Hobbsee> that's a nice new version of the run command, pretty much :)_
<Tm_T> hm
<aftertaf>      still no joy... :/
<Hobbsee> restart x?
<aftertaf> mebbe.
<aftertaf> will reboot anyway to see if i can use the newer kernel. broken on boot on this machine cos of agpgart & nm256 drivers
<aftertaf> pff i can't be othered to though right now. i'll wait till breezy official
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> breezy official has another week to wait...that's heaps far away
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm impatient - but i know i wouldnt be able to install it then as it's the week before my exams start
<aftertaf> lol
<ciX> Hi I got a huge problem with my kubuntu desktop. I have VERY big fonts and some windows are also very big like 800x600 resolution, I was told that it would maybe be a  dpi problem
<ciX> but I'm very new to linux, anyone who might now how to change this? 
<ciX> and sorry for my english
<elvirolo> hum
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> amarok started using up more than 95 % CPU again
<bdmp2000> I have a question. I have to "Create a file startscim in .kde/Autostart/ " but I don't know where to locate that .kde folder is. Can someone help me out?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp2000: .kde is in your hom edir
<Kamping_Kaiser> *home dir
<bdmp2000> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> in konquerer, put the path "/home/$username/,kde"
<bdmp2000> sweet
<Hobbsee> why isnt katapult set to run at bootup?
<Juerd> What is katapult?
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<jeh_work> sounds like a lot of work to run some apps?
<Hobbsee> it's installed by default in breezy, we were testing it out
<Hobbsee> search works well in konqueror
<jjesse> in konqueror do a locate:/ and then the file name
<Hobbsee> yeah, it works really well
<jjesse> google suggest works in konquerer as well in breezy
<elvirolo_brb> is it still impossible to have musicbrainz support in amarok ?
<brosio> anyone known a guide to set up cups on ubuntu ?
<elvirolo> hi again
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know what package 'lockfile' should be in? its missing off one of my systems
<Hobbsee> brosio: nope, but what are you trying to do?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser:  dpkg -S lockfile shows it in a number of packages
<thoreauputic> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about find lockfile
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have done that, and it looks like the only diff between the 2 systems (one with, one without) is prockmail :\
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: one of the packages it shows up in is procmail, yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. *slaps lockfile about a bit* where are you hiding :(
<thoreauputic> procmail: /usr/bin/lockfile
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks thoreauputic, i had to instlal procmail to get 'lockfile' :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks for th epointer
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: quite funny really - I didn't even know I had procmail installed here! 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. lucky i told you ;)
<thoreauputic> must be a dependency for something else I have...
<brosio> Hobbsee, can't print
<brosio> if i use
<elvirolo> can anyone help me to enable musicbrainz support in amarok?
<brosio> cat prova > /dev/usb/lp0 works
<brosio> but if i try with cups
<brosio> not
* Kamping_Kaiser sacrifices sanity to the god of debian -> ubuntu mirror script conversion
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop apparently...
<Kamping_Kaiser> right... why doesnt that box hav it then :O *wonders*
<thoreauputic> apt-cache rdepends procmail
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. that explains the small upgrade... no ubuntu-desktop. must be a server install
<cyne> what's news with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> another aussie thoreaputic?
<thoreauputic> yup :)
<Hobbsee> on dialup...ouch
<thoreauputic> indeed :)
<Hobbsee> which state?
<thoreauputic> NSW
<Hobbsee> *nods* as well
* thoreauputic gets coffee 
<Hobbsee> coffee at 11.30pm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its only 11 here :)
<Hobbsee> qld?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you must be in the east
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, sa (if my clocks right its 11)
<thoreauputic> I live on internet time ;)
<Hobbsee> of course...lol...how could i forget my home state's time?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> and lol
<Hobbsee> qld's an hour out...
<aftertaf> you're all wrong, its 3:30 pm anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. nutters :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: schools jsut finishing *heads off * :P
<pipoun> hello frenchie
<pipoun> I have a script that I use in a shell, it asks for my root password
<Hobbsee> LOL :P
<thoreauputic> Queenslanders refuse to live on Southern Socialist time :D
* Hobbsee finds out that all the IRC chats are logged, and posted on the net...
* cyne cheers hooray! the new kernels are ready in breezy
<pipoun> But I want to launch this script with khostkeys
<Hobbsee> they do...it's shocking of them!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol thor
<pipoun> How can I do that? A direct link o the script doesn't work
* Hobbsee wonders how many people will believe that the australian localisation of kde has a mascot of a kangaroo, and says g'day at every prompt, like was suggested up the page
<cyne> aftertaf: after i get this new kernel module i should be able to run vmware again :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: :O
<cyne> it's the kangaroo desktop environment
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ubuntu version uses "trash" to indicate "bin" :(
<cyne> we use them instead of horses here
<Kamping_Kaiser> im going to file a bug when i remember my login to launchpad/bugzilla
<Hobbsee> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why its only aussies about at this time of night ;)
<Hobbsee> well, some people in various parts of the world (glances over at people in the US) seem to think we say gday mate to each other all the time, and see kangaroos every minute or so...
<alf_> hi people
<Hobbsee> keep them as pets, and ride them to work...
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: so you add /usr/trash/ to your path, right ?
* Hobbsee knows that the aussies never sleep before 2am
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: what? :O
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: when actually, the truthis we all have pet koalas .... *g*
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: .....
<Kamping_Kaiser> :0
<Kamping_Kaiser> you dont ride kangaroos to work :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> ????
<Hobbsee> oh yes, and the koalas
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser:  s/bin/trash  <<
<nikkia> thoreauputic: that'd explain the low population density - koalas are evil! :)
<Hobbsee> how could i forget the koalas - i want one, they're so cuddly!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nikkia.
<thoreauputic> nikkia: they are indeed :)
<aftertaf> lol Hobbsee g'day~$
<Hobbsee> well, it'd be a bit hard to ride a koala to work, as it's a little small
<Hobbsee> g'day aftertaf lol
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: they piss on you and claw you ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: tehy get fairly big
<Hobbsee> lol...yeah, but not big enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: its part of teh deal ;)
<alf_> I can't get a driver compile, it wants modversion.h in kernel sources, but it's not there, any idea ?
<cyne> some people do say g'day mate all the time
<thoreauputic> Of course, people don't know about the dangerous Eastern Drop Bear
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: thats me :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget ppls names because i call them 'mate' so much :$
<cyne> the next version of ms windows with the australian locale will say "G'day, where do you want to go today?"
<Kamping_Kaiser> cyne: you mean this? http://users.on.net/~goetz/windaz2kdown.jpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek its gone :S
<Hobbsee> some, yes
<Hobbsee> ooh, that reminds me....
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://users.on.net/~goetz/windaz2kdown.jpeg < there it is
<Hobbsee> http://www.australiablog.com/guide/001381.shtml is always good to send to your gullible friends :P
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: from my experience, that second dialog box would make it unusable by 99% of aussies :P
<nikkia> erm, first dialog box, i guess, the other is a menu screenshot :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<cyne> oh dear Kamping_Kaiser hopefully this is innacurate
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i like the pic...
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a bit low res, i scaled it down to be uplaoded easier
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: and i'd have gone with renaming the recycle bin 'the dunny'
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its scanned of a pic someone lent me ...
<Hobbsee> it definetly ought to be the dummy
* Kamping_Kaiser snarls at iMac
<Kamping_Kaiser> it scratched my cd :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 perfect rings, about 1/3 of the way in and 2/3s of the way in :(
<Hobbsee> *dunny
<Hobbsee> nite all...
* Kamping_Kaiser sighs. so much effort for a mirror
<Kamping_Kaiser> ngiht Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate :)
<Hobbsee> yeah mate
<Hobbsee> this sheila is going to bed!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> sheila?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. night mate
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> woman?
<Hobbsee> i thought that was the translation of sheila
<Hobbsee> or have i not watched enough crocodile dundee?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, whois reveals a female :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, your right ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just suprised... *hides from nikkia who will now rant*
<Hobbsee> whois reveals a female?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /whois. look at your hostmask
<Kamping_Kaiser> forget it ;) go to bed
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> will go to bed eventually, but you have me curious now
<StR> Hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. 
<Hobbsee> ah, so it does
<Hobbsee> i see now
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi StR
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<StR> Hi Kamping_Kaiser !
<Hobbsee> was wondering how my isp would tell you my gender lol...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Hobbsee contemplates female isp's
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> and what they would be called
<Kamping_Kaiser> ozemail had a good shot with 'ozfemale ' or similar  "|
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking chicknet or something
<Hobbsee> bah, i was never any good at coming up with names
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. it has a ring
<Kamping_Kaiser> good for 50 year old blokse :)
<sproingie> hm.  anyone know how to activate the kubuntu usplash?
<Hobbsee> haha yeah, that's the problem
<StR> sproingie: me!
<sproingie> if i run usplash from the cli, i get the kubuntu usplash
<sproingie> but when i boot, i get the old ubuntu one
<StR> sproingie: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sproingie> already did
<sproingie> i have the kubuntu one and it appears when i run usplash manully
<sproingie> manually
<sproingie> but the old one is hardwired into the boot initrd somehow
<Drakeson> where is libkvideoio?
* sproingie tries dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<sproingie> guess i'll know if that worked next boot
<spiral> hi
<thoreauputic> sproingie: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<sproingie> i'm currently updating with a new linux image as we speak
<sproingie> so that should probably happen automatically
<sproingie> huh
<sproingie> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<sproingie> oh nevermind that's grub
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<slow-motion> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser>  :)
<MarcC> @anybody...I upgraded from 3.4.2 to 3.5 Beta and now the NVIDIA kernel module cannot be loaded...? How can I fix this?
<cyne> MarcC: upgrade what?
<cyne> what is the nvidia kernel module called?
<MarcC> cyne: upgrade kubuntu?
<MarcC> how can I figure out what it's called? maybe nvidia.ko or something.
<MarcC> ok, I'm going to change nvidia to nv in the xorg.conf and try to fix this by reinstalling the nvidia stuff.
<cyne> good idea
<cyne> i cna't get 'nvidia' driver to work at all
<cyne> can't
<cyne> i installed nvidia-glx
<MarcC> I just followed a howto in the hoary forum.
<MarcC> thanks
<cyne> where's the howto man
<cyne> i need it!
<MarcC-away> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cyne> thanks
<MarcC-away> actually, heck with it. maybe I'll just install breezy now and see if the problem fixes itself.
<xk> ol
<Phobos> Is there going to be a release canidate for kubuntu today?
<Riddell> Phobos: yes
<Riddell> Phobos: we're waiting on AMD64 testers
<Riddell> any AMD64 users about??
<CaiN_SA> ok 
<CaiN_SA> i used ubuntu
<CaiN_SA> got kde
<CaiN_SA> now i see the usplash has artwork for kubuntu
<CaiN_SA> how do i get those to show
<CaiN_SA> instead of the ubuntu splash screen ?
<Drakeson> isn't it too dark? (usplash)
<Drakeson> hardly visible ;)
<CaiN_SA> i want the kubuntu usplash
<CaiN_SA> i want to see how it looks
<cyne> hello!
<cyne> i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and i thought that it would give me a new kernel
<cyne> but it was only the sources i think...  can anyone verify?
<Drakeson> Riddell: I have touched the ksplash a little bit (a little bug was there)
<beast> i've noticed something in kubuntu... when i try to run a regular konsole, i do a su root and enter my password, i get a su: Authentication failure Sorry.  using the run command works by setting it to run as root and using my password, but it used to work where i could just open a konsole and su root and it would work
<beast> anyone else had this problem? anyone have a fix?
<Drakeson> su root and then root's pass or your pass?
<beast> well, the pass that i setup as root's
<beast> using the password works when i use the run command (alt+f2)
<Riddell> Drakeson: what did you change?
<cyne> my problem is this. i'm trying to run vmware which wants me to have gcc 3.4.5 because the current ubuntu kernel was compiled with that
<cyne> so it can recompile vmware support
<Drakeson> just the size of the splash_bottom.png by 3 pixels!
<cyne> what can i do? i don't have that available to me
<cyne> i tried recompiling the kernel but i'm not proficient enough 
<cyne> is there not some easy fix? why is gcc-3.4.5 not available in kynaptic?
<Drakeson> I looked into the default ksplash source (svn) and seems there are  a lot of hard built parts, so it may look non-perfect with large fonts
<Drakeson> and also there are a few extra files in the kdm/Themes/kubuntu (not used)
<skaman>  what do i need to let amarok read mp3?
<Riddell> gstreamer0.8-mad
<skaman> thn
<skaman> x
<Drakeson> I removed them from kde-look but they are still in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/ (at least in kubuntu-default-settings_1 5.10-15_all.deb)
<skaman> do you have problems with themes & icons?
<skaman> i installed fews
<skaman> but noone works
<cyne> i love hard resetting my linux install
<cyne> it's so fun
<cyne> :(
<cyne> who knows how to do a disk check?
<nalioth> cyne: man fsck
<cyne> thanks
<cyne> holy mother of perl
<cherusker> hello guys! i have different mouse pointers in firefox as in the rest of all other apps. it's an ugly black pointer 
<cherusker> does s.o. know hoe to fix this?
<beast> has anyone had a problem authenticating when trying to su root in konsole?
<thoreauputic> beast: use sudo -i  and give your user password
<thoreauputic> beast: unless you set a root pass, which is deprecated in Ubuntu
<beast> sudo -i worked :)
<beast> thanks!
<thoreauputic> np :)
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<BlankB> !root shell
<ubotu> BlankB: What?
<BlankB> !root login
<ubotu> BlankB: Do they come in packets of five?
<BlankB> 8(
<BlankB> I thought I taught it better than that.
<thoreauputic> BlankB: redundant stuff was wiped by seveas recently
<BlankB> that would be me.
<BlankB> I tried to add 'sudo -s' to it.
<BlankB> !krepositories
<ubotu> Wish i knew, BlankB
<BlankB> Dang it. It forgot all the stuff I taught it.
<thoreauputic> BlankB: sudo -s is not as good as sudo -i
<thoreauputic> BlankB: seveas probably removed it for that reason
<BlankB> Makes sense.
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<thoreauputic> BlankB: seveas has some very definite ideas about the bot...  not all of which seem totally sensible to me
<BlankB> I had added a page on the wiki where I started to explain how to change repos in Kubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto and had ubotu link to it.
<BlankB> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thoreauputic> BlankB: if you think it's useful add it to ubotu 's database - seveas is a bit over zealous at times
<thoreauputic> IMO
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i trust you ;)
<nikkia> oh crap
<nikkia> it would appear the internet has been fractured :(
<thoreauputic> nikkia: that sounds serious ......
<nikkia> major disagreement between two of the major backbones (level3 and cogent) and they'd denied access to the backbones of each other
<thoreauputic> hrmm
<knubbe> oh
<thoreauputic> nikkia: do you have a link handy?
<knubbe> kubuntu is blue now during startup (instead of brown)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: not really, its posted on my webspace provider's BBS as reason why its all very very broken atm :/
<thoreauputic> ah I see 
<nikkia> thoreauputic: http://status.cogentco.com/
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I suspect some very powerful people are going to do some serious arse kicking rather soon if they don't wake up
<nikkia> thoreauputic: makes me wonder if this is any way linked to the EU/UN vowing to take the control of DNS from the US
<nikkia> or if history will note '2005 - the year the net-wars started' :/
<thoreauputic> oh dear :( Sadly you might be spot on
<thoreauputic> breaking the internet would have some rather spectacular social consequences
<knubbe> how do i enable my wlan card? (breezy)
<thoreauputic> as in, people won't take it lying down
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: yes tehy will
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'its for security reasons'
<thoreauputic> bah
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have no faith in people standing up for themselfs at all
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: watch the letters to the editor - not everyone is a sheep
<nalioth> morning all
<nikkia> evening nalioth
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<nalioth> to each their own
<Mars_^> I have a problem cause i wanrt to run game, but it shows info that i dont have right sound drivers. I dont know how to get these drivers. Cause my sound card in on a mainboard produced by gigabyte. Help me if you can and dont show me google. i am using kubuntu 5.4
<Mars_^> :)
<Mars^_^> ?
<Mars^_^> me again
<Mars^_^> if anyone can help me
<Mars^_^> plaese help
<Mars^_^> I have a problem cause i wanrt to run game, but it shows info that i dont have right sound drivers. I dont know how to get these drivers. Cause my sound card in on a mainboard produced by gigabyte. Help me if you can and dont show me google. i am using kubuntu 5.4
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry i cant help :(
<Mars__^> ?
<ep> You guys recommend the KUDOS unoffical kubuntu FAQ?
<slow-motion> bye
<ep> Specifically, should I follow the "How to add extra repostories" section of the Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ or is there a better means?
<jjesse> what version of kubuntu are u using? if breezy use adept and you can edit the respositories
<jjesse> argh updated breezy box today, can't ssh into after update this morning
<jjesse> ssh is running
<ep> i can't remember what they call it?  Hedgehog or Hoary or Beastmaste?   What's the command line to check?
<jjesse> and i can ssh into the ip from the console
<jjesse> hoary hedgehog
<jjesse> from the k menu you can kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ep> I'm having some unresolved dependcy issues when I try to install certain packages (i.e. kspy and a bunch of others kde stuff wont install).  I get a nasty message about a "impossible situation" or "unstable distribution"? 
<ep> The message is kind of generic. Can you guys help me narrow down the problem?
<ArthurB> hey, how come wine isn't in the "multiverse" package list ?
<BlankB> arthurb: wine is in universe.
<ArthurB> isn't universe smaller than multiverse ?
<BlankB> just has to do with what the package is as to which one it ends up in.
<ep> kplayer or kaffiene?
<ep> The unoffical FAQ states "Kaffeine, is already installed in default Kubuntu 5.04, though the stock version is not very stable."  How do i get the stable version or should I just go with the uncompatable kplayer?
<philipacamaniac> ep: are you having trouble using kaffeine?
<ep> yes
<frank23> ep: the stable kaffeine can be found in the forums... 
<Tm_T> ep: and try kmplayer
<ep> ok
<ep> I'll play around and try em all.  is "kmplayer" a front end for mplayer?
<frank23> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/
<philipacamaniac> there was an updated kaffeine package at kubuntu.org, but I'm not sure if it is still there.
<frank23> ep: this is the kaffeine package I use 
<Tm_T> ep: it uses mplayer, xine and gstreamer
<ep> ok thanks
<ep> Tm_T, you mean kmplayer, right?
<Tm_T> ep: yes
<BlankB> ep: I have had good luck with the player that frank23 mentioned above.
<frank23> ep: breezy is coming out very shortly, why don't you install that instead of hoary?
<ep> ok is it compatible with kmplayer, can i try both?
<Tm_T> ep: sure
<frank23> ep: you can have both.. I use those two: kmplayer (mplayer) and kaffeine (xine)
<zyn> be careful with kaffeine... when i installed breezy, it used gstreamer by default, and it just didn't work for mpeg audio/video
<zyn> (just an fyi)
<ep> frank23, I'll intend too.  I originally installed ubuntu and then "updated" to kubuntu and it didn't go well.  It seems i'm missing stuff.  
<ep> i breezy ready now?
<frank23> ep: not yet but in a week or so yes
<philipacamaniac> Oct 13
<philipacamaniac> RC came out today
<frank23> so can still install it now and upgrade to the stable version later
<ep> I'm thinking of backing up my home directory and doing a clean reinstall.  Maybe this is overkill
<philipacamaniac> Does the Adept Updater not live in the system tray?
<frank23> ep: the best is to have a separate /home partition that can survive the reinstall
<ep> ah actually i do
<ep> what about the hidden configuration  files for applicattions and folders.  I don't know if I should keep them around or just redo the whole shabang.
<ep> hidden configuration *files and folders I mean.
<frank23> I would keep them, and if something doesn't work, delete them, and then all you settings are reset
<frank23> gotta go
<ep> thanks for the advise
<philipacamaniac> Who's been using Adept?
* zyn has...
<philipacamaniac> What's the point of the Adept Updater? It can't be minimized to the system tray, so it is basically a simplified version of the full adept.
<zyn> *shrug*
<philipacamaniac> I just want a tray icon, dangit
<zyn> i think the interfaces for both are (to put it nicely) worse than a brainfuck
<philipacamaniac> oh well.
<philipacamaniac> ROFL
<philipacamaniac> but, some missing functionality in kynaptic is now available in adept
<philipacamaniac> at least, I assume so.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:philipacamaniac] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't paste-flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.co
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:philipacamaniac] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't paste-flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.co
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:philipacamaniac] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<philipacamaniac> Sorry guys
<philipacamaniac> damn character limit
<pc22> how can i access my kubuntu thru win98
<StR> pc22: you can't 
<pc22> no?
<philipacamaniac> pc22: not directly
<pc22> like at least i want to access a folder
<StR> what do you mean?  access kubuntu' s files from win98?
<libben> thats poss
<philipacamaniac> pc22: if you had a shared fat32 drive, both windows and kubuntu could read it
<pc22> like i want to access home
<libben> just download program that reads the filesystem
<StR> libben: yes, but I have problems with those drivers, they crash my ext3 fs
<pc22> libben, how
<pc22> i have a 4 comps: 1 ubuntu, 1 kubuntu, 1 win99, 1 xp
<pc22> networled
<pc22> networked
<BlankB> "1 win 99" ????
<pc22> win98 rather lol
<philipacamaniac> pc22: there is an ext3 reader for windows; not sure where it is, but it supposedly works
<libben> it does works
<libben> cant remember the name thou
<BlankB> !explore2fs
<ubotu> rumour has it, explore2fs is to get read/write access to your Linux ext2/3 partitions from windows, see http://www.fs-driver.org/
<libben> justs google it pc22 
<BlankB> was that the one?
<libben> havent tried that
<libben> but i was going to
<libben> i used another program
<BlankB> !winext2
<ubotu> winext2 is, like, http://www.fs-driver.org/, or http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<philipacamaniac> that's the one i was thinking - i remember it working
<libben> yeah
<libben> m2
<libben> but i gonna try the fs-driver.org
<philipacamaniac> ubotu talks kinda wierd - who programmed those entries! (hehe)
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, philipacamaniac
<philipacamaniac> doh!
<pc22> lol
<hon> anything wrong with the repos? I cannot connect
<philipacamaniac> i just updated about 5 minutes ago
<hon> strange! us.archive.... is not accessible from here
<hon> ok let me test my stuff ...
<nalioth> anyone familiar with ntfsresize?
<Elsidox> Can someone help me install java on breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Elsidox about javadeb
<mornfall> philipacamaniac: updater is ... updater -- a simplified version, that is easier to handle... that's about it
<Elsidox> nalioth: thanks
<mornfall> philipacamaniac: update notifier is TBD
* mornfall disappears
<philipacamaniac> mornfall: thanks I understand now
<philipacamaniac> I think I'll take a whack at an update notifier
<philipacamaniac> I'm not experienced at all, but ya gotta start somewhere
<BlankB> philipacamaniac: I started to think about that but didnt get very far. What language will you write it in?
<philipacamaniac> well, I want it to be a KDE app, so C++ using kdevelop and such
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: developer.kde.org is a good resource
<philipacamaniac> ty
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: python and ruby are also good KDE languages
<philipacamaniac> what's best for a tray-only app?
<BlankB> If you do it in python or ruby I would contribute. I have been wanting to learn one of those.
<Elsidox> anyone know a good bittorent program for kde?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: C++, python, ruby, javascript, whatever
<nalioth> anyone familiar with ntfsresize?
<Riddell> Elsidox: ktorrent
<BlankB> elsidox: azareus
<Elsidox> thanks
<Elsidox> i find azureus fatser than ktorrent
<Tm_T> BlankB: azureus isn't kde app
* apokryphos only uses KTorrent these days
<BlankB> philipacamaniac: from what I learned when I looked at it before anything can run in systray if it uses dcop.
<Elsidox> there is no package for  azureus 
<apokryphos> BlankB: it can; you can even have a systray for any window you have open
<Tm_T> Elsidox: and azureus is java -> "what? who's eating mymem!?"
<Tm_T> Elsidox: so use ktorrent
<Elsidox> Tm_T: true that =)
<BlankB> I will have to try ktorrent as well.
<apokryphos> ...using ksystraycmd that is
<Elsidox> hey whats this katapult thing and how do I use it
<apokryphos> Elsidox: /msg ubotu katapult
<BlankB> which repo is ktorrent in?
<Elsidox> apokryphos:  that didnt work =) I wasnt sent anything
<apokryphos> BlankB: only in Breezy, though I think there's a repo on their site for it
<apokryphos> Elsidox: you not registered? Anyway..
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<apokryphos> BlankB: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/downloads/1.1/ktorrent_1.1rc1-2_i386.deb
<Elsidox> i window comes up that says katapalt
<Elsidox> wow
<Elsidox> lol
<Elsidox> apokryphos: I tryed installing that but I keep getting dependecie issuses
<apokryphos> what is it?
<philipacamaniac> smooth fade = pretty
<Elsidox> philipacamaniac: is that all katapult does?
<philipacamaniac> I dunno - i was going to ask the same
<apokryphos> Elsidox: er, no; read what ubotu said.
<apokryphos> alt+space -> type something
<Elsidox> apokryphos: ohh ok cool now i understand
<Elsidox> so how do i install the lastest version of ktorrent
<Elsidox> I get dependecie erroes when I try
<pc22> hello
<philipacamaniac> so it's like a run command box with icons
<slow-motion> re
<apokryphos> Elsidox: you haven't answered the question, so can't really help...
<apokryphos> Elsidox: what are they?
<apokryphos> hi pc22
<Elsidox> apokryphos: sorry I didnt know heh =)
<pc22> hey apokryphos how are u
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: well, no; run-command does have icons :)
<pc22> thanks for the helps
<apokryphos> excellent; and yourlsef?
<pc22> i have cups already
<philipacamaniac> okay, its a run command with 128x128 icons :)
<philipacamaniac> and a more interesting autocomplete
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: nah; run command can do the big icons too :P
<philipacamaniac> holy crap, what's the purpose of it then?
<apokryphos> it is a lot cleaner though, yes. :)
<philipacamaniac> looks cool, i suppose
<Elsidox> apokryphos: kdelibs4 and libqt3c102-mt
<apokryphos> autocomplete etc
<apokryphos> Elsidox: you're on hoary?
<pc22> apokryphos, you have a network?
<apokryphos> nope; but I am on one
<philipacamaniac> run command does some autocomplete (what you've typed already)
<apokryphos> yeah; not good enough :P
<Elsidox> apokryphos: breezy
<apokryphos> Elsidox: well get it from the breezy repos then
<apokryphos> !info ktorrent breezy
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<Elsidox> apokryphos: ill try.
<pc22> how can i see my other ubuntu computer in the network
<Elsidox> can anyone tell me why the font in adept is so hugh compared to everythign eles?
<apokryphos> pc22: fish/ssh etc
* apokryphos is out for a bit now
<philipacamaniac> Elsidox: it is running as root - if you open systemsettings as root (kdesu) then you can adjust those font sizes
<kikinovak> Hi. Any idea how to turn off info popups in the KDE quick launcher?
<mornfall> Elsidox: probably because it runs as root?
<mornfall> what philipacamaniac says
<philipacamaniac> kikinovak: which ones? the big ones with icons?
<Elsidox> philipacamaniac:  I tryed that and the font stayed the same
<kikinovak> philipacamaniac: yes
<mornfall> Riddell: python *cough* -- ruby is fine, but there are no libapt-front bindings ATM
<Elsidox> philipacamaniac: wait i didnt try it with kde su i tryed it withsudo
<mornfall> Riddell: being worked on, but... not there yet
<mornfall> Riddell: (read: swig is a bitch)
<Elsidox> philipacamaniac: THANKS!
<Elsidox> well im out
<Elsidox> peace
<philipacamaniac> kikinovak: right click panel, configure panel, appearence tab, UNCHECK "enable icon mouseover effects"
<kikinovak> philipacamaniac: the ones that pop up when you move the cursor over a quick launcher icon (KDE >= 3.4.0)
<philipacamaniac> kikinovak: yes, go the Configure Panel dialog and uncheck the box I mentioned
<kikinovak> philipacamaniac: thanks very much. Problem was due to a bad translation in French.
<philipacamaniac> i see, sorry
<kikinovak> philipacamaniac: I suppose if you saw a checkbox called something like "Ferbotten uncheckgefinggerpocken blink? (Y/N)", you would have no idea what it means...
<kikinovak> philipacamaniac: exaggerating of course
<philipacamaniac> lol.
<kikinovak> anyway... thanks. Ciao.
<gsuveg> breezy come with 3.4.1 ?
<philipacamaniac> 3.4.2
<gsuveg> yes. sry
<gsuveg> now run the dist-upgrade
<gsuveg> i dont need fear ?
<frank23> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<philipacamaniac> gsuveg: you can safely dist-upgrade
<gsuveg> philipacamaniac: i think ;)
<gsuveg> or hope
<gsuveg> 1h48m
<hapo> are there any kubuntu.org webmasters present here?
<philipacamaniac> hapo: I believe Riddell handles the website, but he can correct me if I'm wrong
<hapo> ok
<hapo> Riddell: are you there?
<Riddell> hapo: hi
<hapo> Riddell: are you in charge for the website?
<Riddell> I am
<hapo> nice :)
<hapo> could it be possible to have the finnish kubuntu IRC channel listed?
<Riddell> hapo: certainly would
<hapo> you rock.
<Riddell> hapo: where is it?
<hapo> #kubuntu.fi @ ircnet
* Riddell is in the middle of tidying the website up
<hapo> I founded it because #ubuntu.fi was too gnome-centric
<Riddell> hapo: any reason it's there and not freenode?
<hapo> ircnet is very popular in finland, and well, also #ubuntu.fi is on ircnet
<Riddell> hapo: what's an ircnet server?
<hapo> http://www.ircnet.com/
<hapo> however, we _can_ move the channel to freenode
<Riddell> IRC server?
<hapo> if kubuntu devs wish us to do so :)
<hapo> the website lists the servers in that network
<Riddell> it would be nice to follow the pattern of other similar channels (#kubuntu-xx) but it's probably more important to follow the norms for the country
<hapo> ircnet is very isp centric so you can only use the server nearest your location
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: where's your kubuntu RC announcement on the dot?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: I'm taking the opportunity to tidy up the website somewhat
<philipacamaniac> ah
<Riddell> also I doubt it's on all the mirrors yet
<philipacamaniac> i can check
<philipacamaniac> yeah, France at the very least is still not updated
<ivanoats> hey folks, has anyone got smssend working in kopete with verizon, or know how to add new providers to the list? or should I be looking for a #kopete channel
<philipacamaniac> #kopete would be your best option, i'm sure
<ivanoats> ok thanks, found it
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: are you updating the Documentation page?
<ep> The stable kaffeine installed great.  I'd like to try kmplayer as well, doesn't seem to be apt-gettable.  Do I need a deb file?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: only to say "new docs next week"
<philipacamaniac> :)
<philipacamaniac> that'll do
<dipnlik> hi all. aterm is not in the ubuntu repositories, any good reason for that? any substitutes?
<philipacamaniac> xterm, konsole
<ep> ah might need to compile this
<dipnlik> philipacamaniac: how do I change xterm's font?
<philipacamaniac> I don't know - but I could tell you how to change Konsole's font
<philipacamaniac> oh, btw, aterm is in universe
<dipnlik> hm. i'm trying to avoid konsole actually
<dipnlik> universe?
<philipacamaniac> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<philipacamaniac> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<philipacamaniac> click the Howto
* mornfall wonders if there will be a mention of adept somewhere :-p
<dipnlik> philipacamaniac: thanks a lot
<Riddell> mornfall: adept is going to be top of the announcement
<philipacamaniac> damn I just noticed something about katapult - it uses the Kmenu names, not the actual /usr/bin exec name
<philipacamaniac> meaning, if I changed KPDF to PDF Reader (because I like it that way, so there). I have to type PDF Reader into katapult
<philipacamaniac> strange, but i almost like it that way
<mornfall> oh oh
<mornfall> my
<mornfall> hmm
<phoenixbyrd> SPOOOON!
<mornfall> there is no spoon
<mornfall> and soap is in the fridge
<tomasz> Hiya .. I just installed Kubuntu on my pc .. Im wondering why I cannot see my other partitions
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: did you install hoary 5.04 or breezy 5.10?
<philipacamaniac> hoary didn't have an automount feature for harddisks; you had to edit /etc/fstab to have them mounted manually
<tomasz> philipacamaniac: i just started with all this .. I started my uni course about linux so i didnt install nothing yet why ?
<Tm_T> laser_tk: jumpy ride?
<laser_tk> yup
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: sorry, what version of kubuntu are you running?
<tomasz> 5.04
<laser_tk> Tm_T: elm on :D
<philipacamaniac> okay - 5.04 doesn't automount hard drives - you must mount them and/or add entries into /etc/fstab
<philipacamaniac> also - is the hard drive in question a Windows XP drive?
<Tm_T> laser_tk: joo'o ;)
<tomasz> thats what I understood by looking around but I have no idea how to do it im afraid :(
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<philipacamaniac> !fstab
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, philipacamaniac
<tomasz> nah its just my data hard drive with all my files in it
<philipacamaniac> there's no good wiki page on the subject, good grief
<tomasz> Im sooo used to windows by now .. its a shame but I cannot find myself under linux :p
<philipacamaniac> it isn't difficult - it just requires instructions to lengthy to post in here
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: you'll get used to it if you use linux long enough
<tomasz> yeah hopefully coz i think its a good thing ... but i need to mount my hard drive first :)
<Tm_T> tomasz: first, read your present fstab file, man fstab & man mount ;)
<Tm_T> it isn't hard at all
<tomasz> yeah im doing it just now Tm_T
<tomasz> :)
<Tm_T> good :)
<philipacamaniac> I don't like sending noobs to man pages - there just so overbearing and scary
<philipacamaniac> :)
<StR> can anyone here help me configure my keyboard?
<StR> I cannot choose 2 active layauts for the same language
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: heh, I started with netBSD ... and that's scary!
<philipacamaniac> does anyone use gplflash/gplflash2 instead of macromedia's player?
<Tm_T> hmm
<philipacamaniac> as in libflash0c2 rather than flashplugin-nonfree
<Juerd> I have tried it several times
<Juerd> Again and again it has been disappointing. I understand why, but it's just not usable enough for me.
<tomasz> see what should I do when if I try to mount I get a "Only root can do that" ??
<philipacamaniac> Juerd: that's what I needed to here. I would prefer using free over nonfree, but I prefer working verses nonworking. :)
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: you must use sudo. for anything that would need to be done by an "administrator" on windows, you must type "sudo" before that command.
<tomasz> oh ok :)
<tomasz> thanks philipacamaniac
<philipacamaniac> it's the "SUperuser, DO this" command
<philipacamaniac> even though I pronounce it pseudo :)
<tomasz> even a floppy need a system type to mount it ?
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: um - I think floppies are mounted when you click on them in Konqueror (go to media:/ )
<tomasz> ive already tried the problem is that my floppy is not :(
<tomasz> philipacamaniac: my bad its cool for the floppy but i still have problems with my hdd
<philipacamaniac> yeah, floppy and cdrom mounting are auto (thank God!)
<tomasz> im trying to do : sudo mount dev/hda7 mnt/hda7
<tomasz> but it doesnt work 
<philipacamaniac> okay well first off you need /dev/hda7 and you need /mnt/hda7
<philipacamaniac> forward slash before both
<tomasz> yeah for a start :)
<philipacamaniac> secondly, is there a /mnt/hda7 ? You have to mkdir /mnt/hda7 one time so there is a folder there for the drive to be mounted into.
<tomasz> yeah thats what i just found out
<_thomas> Hi all together ! It#s my first time here to see what's going on !
<_thomas> Go ahead, I dont like to interrupt you !
<philipacamaniac> _thomas: it's an open channel. speak whenever you want. :)
<zyn> hmmm
<_thomas> Thanks ! but I like to leave this with you for the moment, My Kubuntu is up and running 1
<tomasz> The process for the media protocol died unexpectedly.
<tomasz> god im dying
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: i've seen that error before - haven't tracked it down, but don't worry
<_thomas> See you all, when ever later on ! buy !
<zyn> it is just me, or does ubuntu lack all of the postscript docs normally distributed with X11?
<tomasz> philipacamaniac: yeah well is there any chance i'll mount my hard drive at some point then or its just doin whatever it wantsto ?
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: it won't do it automatically. you've got to just put in the right command.
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda7 /mnt/hda7"
<MarcC> Just dist-upgraded to ubuntu breezy, now I can't install kubuntu because of ksysguard's version...is there a fix for this?
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: that's assuming you're trying to access a Windows drive which is NTFS formatted
<philipacamaniac> MarcC: what does "sudo apt-cache policy ksysguard" give you?
<tomasz> philipacamaniac: Yeah well all my files are actually on a NTFS system .. if im truing to execute your command it says that its already mounted
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: oh good
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: "cd /mnt/hda7"
<tomasz> yeah but i still cant see it in media
<philipacamaniac> forget media:/ it is often retarded.
<MarcC> dang...what is the gnome terminal command?
<philipacamaniac> (apologies to mentally disabled folks in the channel)
<tomasz> command not found ?
<MarcC> philipacamaniac, ksysguard:
<MarcC>   Installed: (none)
<MarcC>   Candidate: 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu5
<MarcC>   Version table:
<MarcC>      4:3.4.91-0ubuntu0hoary1 0
<MarcC>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<MarcC>      4:3.4.2-0ubuntu5 0
<MarcC>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<philipacamaniac> MarcC: next time use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com   :)
<MarcC> ooops, sorry XD
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<tomasz> if im only using cd /mnt/hda7 it says access denied
<tomasz> so i tried with sudo but then it says command not found
<philipacamaniac> MarcC: pastebin the apt-get error when you try to install
<MarcC> ok, thanks just a moment
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: "sudo cd /mnt/hda7" didn't work?
<huhmz> hey guys, where do i change window focusing in kde i cant for the life of me find it?
<tomasz> no .. thats the problem .. it says command not found :/
<MarcC> philipacamaniac, I posted it at pastebin (not sure how to use it beyond that)
<huhmz> philipacamaniac: "cd" is not a program it is built into the shell
<philipacamaniac> tomasz: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs  hooray!
<philipacamaniac> huhmz: yeah that's a good point
<philipacamaniac> MarcC: that's strange
<MarcC> philipacamaniac, I saw mention of the error here:
<MarcC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61531&highlight=ksysguard
<MarcC> sadly, no solution was posted :(
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<tomasz> philipacamaniac : Hurraaaayyyyyy
<tomasz> thanks a lot .. the instruction was much more complicated than expected !
<philipacamaniac> MarcC: well since it appeared to eventually work, maybe try "sudo apt-get update" one more time and then try installing again
<philipacamaniac> if not, I'll poke a developer
<dipnlik> hi all. how do I enable tabs on kate?
<tomasz> thaxsnk a lot ill see u around
<MarcC> philipacamaniac, thanks, I'll keep trying that.
<huhmz> ok what has happened to the save file dialog in firefox?
<huhmz> they changed it again in gtk?
<philipacamaniac> dipnlik: you have to install kate-plugins
<dipnlik> philipacamaniac: thanks, will try it
<philipacamaniac> huhmz: yeah, it doesn't even it look a standard Gnome box anymore
<philipacamaniac> I can't stand the way Firefox looks in KDE, so I'm forced to use Konqueror. I would prefer Konqueror with a Gecko (Firefox) rendering engine.
<dipnlik> philipacamaniac: installed kate-plugins, now what? (sorry for the newbie question)
<dipnlik> reopened kate, opened 2 files, still no tabs
<libben> I accidentlay did this on my folder sudo chmod -x -R DCIM/  
<philipacamaniac> dipnlik: Settings -> Configure Kate
<libben> and now i cant browse that folder
<libben> what should i do?
<huhmz> philipacamaniac: does konq have equivilents to flashblock and adblock?
<phoenixbyrd> libben: cry?
<libben> not really
<huhmz> cause there's really no way im using the web without those
<philipacamaniac> dipnlik: Plugins -> TabBar Extention
<philipacamaniac> huhmz: Konqueror 3.5 has adblock/flashblock and works with Gmail
<philipacamaniac> not that I'm using 3.5 yet or anything
<libben> so what should i do?
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: heh
<libben> anyone ?
<philipacamaniac> sudo chmod 777 DCIM/
<huhmz> chmod +x DCIM
<philipacamaniac> or that I suppose
<huhmz> 777 is probably not a masterstroke
<dipnlik> how do I make a samba shared folder from another machine mount automatically?
<philipacamaniac> dipnlik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<dipnlik> philipacamaniac: thanks a lot!
<slow-motion> n8
<hapo> dkk
<Floker> yo
<frank23> !nosound
<ubotu> frank23: What?
<frank23> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<_marco> hi all
<_alexis> hi
<spiral> Riddell: did you find where the problem was with amaroK 1.3.2 not 2;1.3.2 ?
<Riddell> spiral: bad packaging I presume, no time just now I'm afraid
<spiral> Riddell: all right, is there a way I can rebuild it myself ?
<Riddell> spiral: grab the .orig, .diff, .dsc  dpkg-source -x *dsc  cd amarok-1.3.2, debuild
<Riddell> fix debian/changelog before building
<dan> Please help - I installed kubuntu preview over 5.10 but my panel and desktop are still gnome/ubuntu.  How do I change them to KDE?
<spiral> Riddell: could you please tell me the adress again ?
<Blissex> dan: thats very unlikely...
<Blissex> dan: you probably are still logging into GNOME.
<Riddell> spiral: kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok
<dan> hmmmm, let me make sure of that.  Thanks.
<Blissex> dan: when you login there should be  a menu to select the sessions type, make sure KDE is selected.
<spiral> Riddell: thanks
<dan> Blissex:  Will go try.  Thanks.
#kubuntu 2005-10-12
<philipacamaniac> anybody have any speedup tips for OpenOffice.org2 ?
<philipacamaniac> other than prelink
<philipacamaniac> I've got a 1.1Ghz PIII with 512MB ram, and it takes about 1:32 seconds to start Writer
<philipacamaniac> sadly. Wine and MSWord is way faster (about 7 seconds)
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: there have been long discussions about that...
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: I suggest a couple of things...
<philipacamaniac> I've already disabled java and increased OOo2's memory usage
<philipacamaniac> but what else do you have?
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: one is to make sure that '/proc/sys/vm/page-cluster' is zero. This is in general a very good idea, and even better with OOo
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: another is to _reduce_ the memory usage.
<philipacamaniac> oh...hmm...
<philipacamaniac> page-cluster is 3
<philipacamaniac> how to change?
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: 'echo 0 >| /proc/sys/vm/page-cluster'
<philipacamaniac> oh duh
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: then use a preloader... like http://ooqstart.sourceforge.net/
<philipacamaniac> well that's the other problem - it
<philipacamaniac> whoops
<philipacamaniac> it's a laptop and I can't have the boottime slowed either
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: or http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.html
<philipacamaniac> I'm pushing the limits of Linux here :)
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: then make sure that the file system in which OOo and its libraries are freshly loaded. This defragments them.
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: read this for an idea of the importance: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050913
<philipacamaniac> Blissex: thanks for all this
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: the basic problem is that OOo is a desktop environment of its own, and needs to load a lot of stuff as it starts, not just as to amount of data, but also as to how scattered things are.
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: thanks for the appreciation.
<Blissex> philipacamaniac: also, and this is not very appreciated, minimize the number of fonts available. The more fonts the more certain terrible aspects of the font manager happen.
<philipacamaniac> thanks. regarding OOo as a DE, so, what you're saying is, kword and abiword need better MSOffice support so we can use them instead. :)
<philipacamaniac> so far so good
<`Nomad> Hi all.  WOul danyone have recommendations for software to be used to manage a linux box as s wifi hotspot?
<`Nomad> as 'a' wifi hotspot
<Tomasz> Hiya ... Do I have to mount my hard drive everytime I start Linux ?
<Tomasz> or is tehre a possibility to save settings or something 
<beast> has anyone been able to install PyKDE on kubuntu?
<hippie> how to start dhcp server?
<amu>  /etc/init.d/dhcp-server start
<hippie> thanks amu
<amu> etc/init.d/dhcp3-server sorry
<amu> of course you have first to change/add it's config, that it will work without problems
<jmg> guys, latest update breaks my grub and installs lilo
<Tm_T> eh?!
<amu> hoary update? 
<}-SiRi-{> hellow
<aliveuser> hi
<phoenixbyrd> can anyone help me with getting the realplayer plugin to work in firefox?
<phoenixbyrd> the two files are in the right place, it's just not working tho :/
<[t0rc] > An issue, I have. I need to edit my grub boot file to correct some errors in it, and it won't allow me access to the file. I open it after typing sudo -s in the Terminal Emulator and it will open the file but will not allow me to save it. Still says I don't have permission. How would i go about fixing this?
<phoenixbyrd> try this, right click the file, goto actions then edit as root
<Geno__> Hello everyone.
<mattr> hi
<Tm_T> yes?
<[t0rc] > hi
<mattr> can anybody tell me why kpersonalizer keeps running everytime i log with KDE 3.5 from KDM?
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> it shouldn't run at all in any startup
<mattr> exactly
* mattr removes /etc/kderc
<Tm_T> anyway, should be in school in 4h so not much time to sleep ->
<mattr> k, removing /etc/kderc doesn't help
<izut> Hi there.
<izut> Someone here uses the 'Luxi Sans' font?
<Hobbsee> morning all
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<jsubl2> kubuntu breeezy is really lookin good.  I did a fresh install last night
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> looks good, doesnt sound good though :P
<Hobbsee> sometime i'll figure that out
<jsubl2> huh
<jsubl2> solid for me
<Hobbsee> my sound is screwed for some reason 
<Hobbsee> had it semi working last night, then went dead again
<Hobbsee> oh well
<jsubl2> mine worked ot of the box
<crimsun> Hobbsee: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<Hobbsee> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<logikal_> hey guys
<logikal_> what's up?
<Geno__> hey again :p
<Geno__> not much people now
<Geno__> ask the question anyway
<logikal_> me?
<logikal_> I just want to make kubuntu look good
<Geno__> yeah
<logikal_> any KDE theme sites?
<Hobbsee>  logikal: kde-look.org
<Hobbsee> and all of the ones off there
<Hobbsee> like the kde-apps site, etc
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<logikal_> Also, I want to know how to mount my windows drives. I did it in gnome, but now im on KDE
<Dhraakellian> I *still* haven't updated my auto-join sottings?
<Hobbsee> same way as in gnome
<Hobbsee> well, using the command line, anyway
<Hobbsee> ubuntuguide.org
<logikal_> I downloaded some program
<logikal_> and ran it
<Hobbsee> not terribly useful information - there are plenty of programs out there...
<Geno__> With GNOME I just clicked on a few things and it was done
<Geno__> no command line
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Hobbsee> it's really simple via the command line
<Hobbsee> just replace "gedit" with "kwrite"
<Geno__> In system and then something else and then Disks, I cliked on the partitions tab and then clicked on the win partition, type /windwos for mount and then clicked on ok
<logikal_> Hobbsee, 
<logikal_> I used winmac_fstab
<Hobbsee> i found command line way easier lol
<logikal_> and it already was done
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<logikal_> Now whats the best program to use to browse drives?
<logikal_> I need to get these on amaroK
<logikal_> mp3's that is..
<Hobbsee> konqueror
<Hobbsee> and open amarok, and tell it to scan wherever they are
<logikal_> In konqueror
<logikal_> I go to Media
<logikal_> and it's empty
<jsubl2> Geno__: open konqueror -- F9 if needed to see the side area.  click on the root folder icons far left.  browse to /media/hda1 or whereever you windows is
<Hobbsee> i thought you had your windows mounted...
<logikal_> I do
<logikal_> but the damn thing is empty
<Hobbsee> well where is it mounted then?
<Hobbsee> or did you only mount for that session, and not tell it to mount at bootup?
<logikal_> let me look really quick
<logikal_> It moutns all the time
<jsubl2> on breezy it is mounted under /media
<logikal_> I ran the program again, said it was already mounted
<logikal_> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1
<logikal_> Ignoring /dev/sda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<logikal_> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1
<logikal_> Ignoring /dev/sdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<logikal_> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<logikal_> etc/fstab
<logikal_> what the hell.
<phoenixbyrd> windows just sux, give up
<Hobbsee> post your /etc/fstab
<logikal_> I hate windows.
<jsubl2> use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<logikal_> yeah but does it mount everytime linux fires up?
<logikal_> oh
<logikal_> the paste bin
<logikal_> you want me to paste the code?
<jsubl2> etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and then give us the link to it
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385778
<phoenixbyrd> when I was using mandrake it mounted my windows drive np. Then windows killed my hard drive, installed it on a new one, but couldn't reactivate it, found out how the reactivation process works, NOW I'm a full time linux user 
<phoenixbyrd> if u need any windows stuff, get wine and winex
<Hobbsee> logikal: in the console:  sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<logikal_> I just want to mount the hard drives.
<Hobbsee> then paste it in the pastebin
<logikal_> paste what?
<Hobbsee> logikal: in the console:  sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> it opens up a text file, and stick the contents of that file in the pastebin
<Geno__> does Visual Studio .NET work under Linux without a clone?
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385782
<logikal_> there
<jsubl2> logikal_: ls /media/sda1
<logikal_> in konsole?
<Hobbsee> yes
<logikal_> No such file or directory.
<logikal_> neither 1 nor 2
<logikal_> doesn't work
<jsubl2> here is mine http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385787
<jsubl2> Hobbsee: man those entries for /media/0 ... the windows stuff looks pretty odd.. never seen anything like it
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ ls /dev/sda1
<logikal_> /dev/sda1
<jsubl2> ls /dev/sda1/
<jsubl2> nm that one
<Hobbsee> logikal_: how about you try the ubuntuguide way to do it, and see if that works
<logikal_> where is it?
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> Im there
<logikal_> let me try it before i flip out.
<segfault2k> is a way to force to eject the cdrw?
<segfault2k> sometimes in kubuntu i cant open the tray
<logikal_> guys
<segfault2k> (sorry my english)
<logikal_> How can i make it read/write ?
<Geno__> is it hard to do a full Linux switch?
<Hobbsee> your ntfs?
<jsubl2> segfault2k: sudo eject cdrom0
<logikal_> yeah
<segfault2k> [22:27]  <jsubl2> segfault2k: sudo eject cdrom0 <- not work :(
<Hobbsee> segfault2k: check that you have the package "eject" installed
<logikal_> this only has a thing for read only ntfs
<segfault2k> i have it
<jsubl2> segfault2k: sudo eject cdrom
<segfault2k> nope
<segfault2k> dont work :(
<jsubl2> right click the icon on the desktop and select eject
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<logikal_> Hobbsee !ntfs
<logikal_> hobsee
<Hobbsee> writing to ntfs is buggy and can corrupt your entire ntfs drive
<logikal_> I need to change this line
<logikal_> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Hobbsee> to be what?
<logikal_> It tells me to append that at the end of gedit etc/fstab
<logikal_> well my 
<logikal_> windows drives are labeled sba1 and 2
<logikal_> do i need to change anything?
<logikal_> sda1
<Hobbsee> sudo fdisk -l 
<logikal_> and
<Hobbsee> in the console: sudo fdisk -l
<logikal_> k
<TokenBad> in kontact how do you view html mail? instead of just plain text?
<logikal_> dev/sda1
<logikal_> and sdb2
<logikal_> are my ntfs partitions
<jsubl2> TokenBad: in kontact Settings - configure kmail - it is under the security tab
<logikal_> that I need to mount.
<Hobbsee> right
<logikal_> so this line is correct, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0 
<logikal_> ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<TokenBad> ahhhh...thanks jsubl2
<jsubl2> :)
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo mount -a
<logikal_> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$
<logikal_> I hate life.
<jsubl2> relax... breathe deep
<TokenBad> don't use hda1..use sda1
<jsubl2> logikal_: you on hoary or breeezy
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<logikal_> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$      
<TokenBad> or whatever fdisk puts as your disk
<logikal_> breezy
<logikal_> he just told me the line was right!
<logikal_> ahhhhh
<logikal_> alsdfjlka;s
<jsubl2> vmware install
<logikal_> I need to smoke a cigg brb 
<logikal_> i need to get a lighter
<Geno__> you're not capable of mouting your drive, is that it?
<logikal_> no I am
<logikal_> IT was mounted
<TokenBad> Geno__, think I got it
<TokenBad> heheh
<logikal_> now it broke itself
<Hobbsee> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Hobbsee> no, hang on, that's not it
<Hobbsee> i'll write it out in pastebin
<logikal_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<logikal_> can you write it, so it mounts on boot?
<logikal_> please
<jsubl2> i think this is the problem. /dev/sda1 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(sda1) ntfs
<jsubl2> I would try changing it to /dev/sda1 /media/sda1  then mkdir /media/sda1 
<jsubl2> never seen an fstab entry like that one.... but, that don't mean it is wrong... not sure
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385804
<jsubl2> and comment out the entries in fstab for that drive
<jsubl2> the old entries  that is
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<logikal_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-logikal" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<logikal_> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<logikal_> Error: "/tmp/kde-logikal" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<logikal_> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<Hobbsee> yes, it always shows that, ignore it
<Hobbsee> kwrite should come up
<Hobbsee> you want to stick a # in front of line 11 and 13 as well
<Hobbsee> in the fstab that you're editing
<logikal_> why?
<Hobbsee> to comment it out so it doestn try and mount those drives from there
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo mount -a
<logikal_> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<logikal_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<logikal_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/0 GB Disk (sda1)
<logikal_> mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<jsubl2> might need a reboot to clean out those other mountsz
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> I stuck a # infront of them
<logikal_> then did it again
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo mount -a
<logikal_> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> stick an enter at the end of the fstab :P
<Hobbsee> that will get rid of that warning for you
<logikal_> what do you mean stick and enter?
<jsubl2> goto the bottom of the file and strike the enter key
<logikal_> Ok I mounted
<logikal_> no error
<Hobbsee> or return, depending on how your keyboard is marked
<Hobbsee> :D
<logikal_> and There is still nothing in media
<logikal_> return is oldschool :\
<Hobbsee> lol...there are some very oldschool keyboards out there though
<logikal_> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1/:
<Hobbsee> no, you're trying to load /media/windows
<logikal_> An error occurred while loading media:/windows/:
<logikal_> :(
<Hobbsee> try typing in /media/windows/
<Hobbsee> into konqueror
<Hobbsee> no :'s
<jsubl2> it is already mounted on the other mount point ... reboot to clean it out
<logikal_> An error occurred while loading locate:media/windows/:
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> can i do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<logikal_> will that clear it
<logikal_> ?
<jsubl2> no
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<Hobbsee> full reboot
<logikal_> ok well let me reboot and see what's up
<logikal_> thanks for the help, brb
<jsubl2> hello knoppix
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: hope this works...
<jsubl2> me too.  i hope he commented out those 2 bad mounts in the fstab
<Hobbsee> that'd be nice
<Hobbsee> i'll get him to do another pasting of the fstab to the pastebin, then we can modify it
<Hobbsee> obviously that program is dodgy
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Hobbsee> not sure why the bot is saying it
<jsubl2> i think winmac_fstab is what foobar'd it
<Hobbsee> i'd just point the bot straight to the ubuntuguide.org windows mounting guide
<Hobbsee> definetly
<jsubl2> breezy set mine up fine on install
<Hobbsee> can we modify the bot :P
<jsubl2> sata disk
<Hobbsee> i dont think mine automounted...or maybe it did...
<jsubl2> i think you need an op to do that.... not sure
<Hobbsee> actually, it might have
<logikal_> alright
<logikal_> lets see
<Hobbsee> how'd it work?
<logikal_> It didnt...
<jsubl2> ls /media
<Hobbsee> post your fstab in pastebin
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ ls /media
<logikal_> 0 GB Disk (sda1)  cdrom   cdrom1  floppy0  windows2
<logikal_> 0 GB Disk (sdb1)  cdrom0  floppy  windows
<logikal_> ???
<Hobbsee> well there you go
<jsubl2> good post the fstab
<jsubl2> ls /media/windows
<logikal_> post the fstab?
<jsubl2> please
<Hobbsee> windows and windows2 are where your windows partitions are :)
<Hobbsee> yes, post the fstab in the pastebin
<logikal_> I know hobsee but how do i get to them?
<jsubl2> konqueror
<Hobbsee> spell the name correctly or it doesnt go red :P
<logikal_> media:/ is empty..
<propagandhi> are there any kubuntu devels in here
<Hobbsee> yes, but i dont know if they're currently active
<propagandhi> ok, does anyone know whats going on with the kde 3.5 beta repos
<Hobbsee> logikal_: sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385818
<Hobbsee> they exist?
<logikal_> there
<Hobbsee> what about them propagandhi?
<Hobbsee> right, i'im going to modify this, and get you to cut and paste it, cna you do that?
<logikal_> hah
<logikal_> I see them now!
<logikal_> wtf
<logikal_> they are mounted weird
<logikal_> I see windows and windows2 folders in /media
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385819
<Hobbsee> good 
<logikal_> empty
<Hobbsee> make that your entire fstab
<logikal_> they are mounted media/sdb1
<logikal_> they are mounted media/sda1
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> i've just fixed your code
<Hobbsee> now you need to get rid of all the text in your fstab, and replace it with what's in the pastebin
<Hobbsee> can you do that?
<logikal_> I already did
<logikal_> Im not a nobbie
<Geno__> Is copying files from Windows to Linux any good?
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> I am
<logikal_> but not a real stupid one
<Hobbsee> Geno__: yes
<logikal_> Ok so i did that Hobbsee 
<logikal_> what should I do now?
<Hobbsee> i know, but the way you did what we last told you to do...well, i didnt want to take any chances :)
<Hobbsee> save it
<Hobbsee> sudo mount -a
<logikal_> I already did that
<Hobbsee> then check the media folders
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo mount -a
<logikal_> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<logikal_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<logikal_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/0 GB Disk (sda1)
<logikal_> mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<Hobbsee> all right
<logikal_> they are still there
<Hobbsee> put an enter at the end of the last line of the fstab again
<Hobbsee> better still...
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385821
<Hobbsee> paste that as your entire fstab, and put an enter at the end
<Hobbsee> then save
<logikal_> Uhh
<logikal_> fstab is empty!
<Hobbsee> as in, doesnt exist, or is an empty file?
<logikal_> empty file
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> well if it's empty, that makes it easier
<logikal_> nm
<logikal_> Im good
<Hobbsee> paste the contents of http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385821 in there, and save it
<Hobbsee> once that's done, reboot
<Hobbsee> cool
<logikal_> reboot?
<logikal_> brb
<Hobbsee> k
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> propaghandi: what did you want to know about the kde 3.5 beta repos?
<propagandhi> Hobbsee: they seem to be failing for me
<Hobbsee> how so?  what error message?
<propagandhi> i've already upgraded using them, but now they're failing
<logikal_> Oh
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> hobsee
<logikal_> only windows works
<Hobbsee> double b, otherwise it doesnt flash
<logikal_> windows2 doesn't work
<propagandhi> as in, the address cant be resolved, even in the web browser
<kkathman> hey all :)
<Hobbsee> morning kkathman - how did yesterday's install go?
<logikal_> sdb1 is unmounted
<logikal_> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<kkathman> howdy Hobbsee :)   Well I could never get the image to burn
<Hobbsee> so they are, they're definetly dead
<Hobbsee> really kkathman?  why not?
<kkathman> I dont know why, I had no problem with the others
<propagandhi> Hobbsee: weird stuff
<Hobbsee> was working yesterday
<logikal_> Hobbsee, :\
<propagandhi> yeah i know
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's up with the kde 3.5 beta repos?
<Cheapie> http://kubuntuforums.net/viewtopic.php?p=1116#1116 ?
<logikal_> Hobbsee,  only media/windows/ is mounted media/windows2/ is not
<kkathman> Usually what I do is download the ISO and burn it with a RAW write using Padus Dusk Juggler
<Hobbsee> right, sdb1 is unmounted...
<logikal_> and the sda1 and sdb2 are unmounted
<logikal_> well i wanna mount it
<logikal_> I have 2 NTFS partitions
<Hobbsee> so media/windows/ works?
<kkathman> but the disk would go to the end and then crap out with a block error at the end...none of the other disks ever did
<Hobbsee> has the files in it?
<logikal_> yes
<logikal_> yes
<logikal_> has the correct files in it.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yuck.  it worked ok from here
<kkathman> what did you use to burn?
<Hobbsee> logikal_: great, so that one's definetly right
<Hobbsee> ah...nero on the other comp
<logikal_> yeah
<kkathman> nero?
<logikal_> Can we get the other one mounted?
<logikal_> cd burning program.
<Hobbsee> logikal_: working on that
<kkathman> Really I didnt think it could burn as ISO
<Hobbsee> it can
<Hobbsee> burn as an image
<logikal_> Nero does everything.
<kkathman> hmmm I have Nero...I'll try that
<logikal_> Nero is what burned this cd to install this Distro of ubuntu which im on right now..
<logikal_> :)
<kkathman> I just always used Disk Juggler
<Geno__> Everything in terms of burning :p
<kkathman> Yah I got Nero...just that I never used it to burn an ISO
<kkathman> and I never had a prob with Diks Juggler
<Hobbsee> in console: sudo fdisk -l
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> I'll try again
<jsubl2> k3b is a nice burning program
<kkathman> Hobbsee: did you get yours installed ok?
<Hobbsee> yes, with the exception of sound
<Hobbsee> and reboot seems to shutdown, then leave my HDD light on and spinning
<kkathman> ooo that doesnt sound good
<Hobbsee> oh, and some major earlier entire freezes, fixed by the power button
<Hobbsee> no, not really
<kkathman> hmm
<Hobbsee> logikal_:in console: sudo fdisk -l 
<kkathman> maybe its not quite ready for prime time?
<jsubl2> is for me
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i've had the same thing happen each time i've dist upgraded
<kkathman> ohh really?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> never figured it out
<jsubl2> clean installs are a better way to go
<kkathman> I didnt have any probs when I dist-upg from Warty
<Hobbsee> true...but i still have no sound...or do occasoinally
<Hobbsee> logikal_: you still around?
<kkathman> well I dont use sound on my linux box anyway
<jsubl2> you have to install akode-mpeg for mp3 i think
* jsubl2 does only has ogg's
<kkathman> my linux box is an inexpensive one with a just MB sound so its not so good
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> this is a laptop that has sound working fine with hoary, and not breezy
<Hobbsee> go figure
<kkathman> My Winbox has the big sound system
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> I mean my sound works in Linux, but when I move the mouse anywhere, the speakers hummmmm
<Hobbsee> weird!
* Hobbsee wonders if logikal_ has fallen off the face of the planet
* Hobbsee idle, yep
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i'm wishing that there's a way i can copy my sound configurations from hoary to breezy, but i wouldnt know which files to take
<jsubl2> i wonder which kernel module it needs
<jsubl2> Hobbsee: did you try alsamixer and make sure it was not muted
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i wonder where those kde 3.5 beta 1 packages moved to...
<jsubl2> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu
<logikal_> Hobbsee, 
<logikal_> im here buddy
<logikal_> what's up?
<Geno__> Hobbsee: It's just weird that sound doesn't work with Breezy, should be vice-versa
<Hobbsee> did you get the second windows drive sorted?
<Hobbsee> Geno__that's what i would have thought!
<logikal_> nope
<logikal_> I just did
<logikal_> sudo fdisk -l
<Hobbsee> and what did it show you?
<logikal_> umm
<jsubl2> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu breezy main
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: trying
<Hobbsee> logikal_: post to pastebin
<logikal_> Hobbsee, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385836
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: the ftp timed out....
<jsubl2> bummer
<jsubl2> i have not tried it.. i am on 3.4.2
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: it's very nice
<jsubl2> breezy default
<logikal_> Hobbsee,  what do you think?
<Hobbsee> can you check out that partition list of logikal_'s?  
<jsubl2> i am going to wait till it is complete beta2 maybe or rc1
<Hobbsee> seems pretty stable from here
<Hobbsee> just the repositories it was from have gone awol!
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385836
<Hobbsee> awaiting jsubl2's response about the pastebin
<KiwiKibi> yee hah.  got me a Kubuntu LiveCD.   where's the manual?  how do i launch KDE gui?
<logikal_> It doesnt come with KDE does it?
<jsubl2> so the 2nd windows disk is sdb1
<logikal_> oh kubuntu
<logikal_> correct
<Hobbsee> KiwiKibi: manual is already there, it will boot to gui automaticlaly
<jsubl2> night night.
<logikal_> wekk hobbsee
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> we lost him
<Hobbsee> that we did
<KiwiKibi> nah.  alls i'm getting is "ubuntu@ubuntu:$" prompt
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> Disk /dev/sdb
<KiwiKibi> yay, MS-DOS allover again
<Hobbsee> try (in console): ls Disk /dev/sdb
<Hobbsee> lol KiwiKibi - which version did you get?
<KiwiKibi> 5.04
<KiwiKibi> Hoagsy Hoe
<Hobbsee> yeah, 5.10 has a pretty splash screen
<logikal_> no workie
<Hobbsee> it's much prettier
<Hobbsee> didnt think it would, but thought it was worth a try
<KiwiKibi> 5.10 not stable release
<Hobbsee> KiwiKibi: sudo startx
<Hobbsee> true
<KiwiKibi> so, what's the comand?
<Geno__> g'night I gotta qui IRC and do the work I didn't do yesterday
<Hobbsee> startx?
<Hobbsee> lol Geno__
<logikal_> hobbsee
<logikal_> I got the first hard drive mounted
<Hobbsee> yep
<logikal_> what about the second one?
<Hobbsee> ls /dev/sdb1 do anything?
<KiwiKibi> 'k, thanks
<KiwiKibi> sudo == superuser do ?
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~$ ls /dev/sdb1
<logikal_> /dev/sdb1
<logikal_> and it's yellow
<Hobbsee> ah, yep, that's it
<Hobbsee> get out your fstab again
<Hobbsee> sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385843
<Hobbsee> put that as your entire fstab
<logikal_> Ok
<Hobbsee> then sudo mount -a
<logikal_> done
<Hobbsee> now try
<logikal_> same thing.
<logikal_> that was my fstab i think
<logikal_> 11 lines
<Hobbsee> i modified it slightly
<logikal_> wait
<Hobbsee> so assumign you saved it, it should work
<logikal_> it mounted!
<Hobbsee> :D:D:D
<satafterh> release candidate and final, whats the diferance?? new to linix world?
<logikal_> It mounted!!!
<logikal_> YAAY
<Hobbsee> yay!
<logikal_> :)
<logikal_> :):):):):):):):):)
<Hobbsee> satafter: a few bugs
<Hobbsee> final should have less bugs than RC
<Hobbsee> *cheers with logikal_*
<logikal_> hahah
<logikal_> thanks so much
<logikal_> these will mount on boot?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<logikal_> thanks so much buddy
<logikal_> :)
<Hobbsee> and get rid of that rotten other progrma
<Hobbsee> it's dodgy
<logikal_> what program
<satafterh> so if i have release candidate installed can i just keep updating or do i have to/should insyall final ?
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Hobbsee> that one, the winmac_fstab one you mentioned earlier
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> how do i get rid of it?
<Hobbsee> satafterh: if you use the RC, then keep updating it, it will effectively be the same as teh final
<Hobbsee> how did you install it in teh first place?
<Hobbsee> thru synaptic?
<logikal_> no no
<logikal_> let me look
<satafterh> ok thanks
<logikal_> one sec
<Hobbsee> k
<logikal_> # Instructions for use:
<logikal_> #  - Save this file on your local hard drive
<logikal_> #  - Open a terminal and type sudo bash winmac_fstab
<logikal_> #  - If sudo asks for a password, use your own password
<logikal_> #  - Your windows and mac partitions will now be mounted everytime
<logikal_> #    you boot. You can delete this script now
<Hobbsee> delete the script then
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> deleted from home dir and desktop
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> dreaded program
<KiwiKibi> ubotu: how do I mount HPFS partitions?
<ubotu> KiwiKibi: I give up, what is it?
<logikal_> Oh know.
<KiwiKibi> High Performance File System--an IBM thang
<logikal_> Oh no!
<logikal_> not again Hobbsee  hahahaha
<Hobbsee> LOL
<logikal_> :)
<logikal_> Have fun, Im not helping haha!
<Hobbsee> HIgh performance file system?
<Hobbsee> lol...i could tell you how to figure it out...
<logikal_> what the hel lis HPFS anyhow
<Hobbsee> High Performance File System--an IBM thang
<Hobbsee> never heard of it, but i take it's that
<Hobbsee> !HPFS
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<logikal_> I've heard of it.
<logikal_> never used it or anything
* KiwiKibi wonders if he has entered a town full of toothless hicks
<Hobbsee> KiwiKibi: what's on the HPFS partition?
<Hobbsee> lol no, i have teeth....they bite, too!
<KiwiKibi> on the HPFS partition are files
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<KiwiKibi> directories--folders in Winspeak--and files
<logikal_> what OS uses HPFS?
<logikal_> Windows right?
<Hobbsee> we shall see
<Hobbsee> sudo fdisk -l
<Hobbsee> stick that in a console, and post it
<Hobbsee> *paste it in the pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<KiwiKibi> Linux distros lists of features say they support HPFS, along with NTFS, FAT32, and a bunch of *ix file systems.  So, how do i mount the HPFS?
<Hobbsee> KiwiKibi: in a console, type "sudo fdisk -l" without the quotes
<Hobbsee> KiwiKibi: paste what it gives you in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and give us the link for it
<KiwiKibi> you want a list of partitions found by FDISK? 
<Hobbsee> yes
<KiwiKibi> what, honey, you don't believe me?  you think i'm a cheap hoe?
<logikal_> no
<Hobbsee> do you want help, or do you want to be booted?
<logikal_> we're trying to help you, don't be an idiot
<propagandhi> KiwiKibi: have you tried mount -t hpfs /dev/hdxX /mnt/directory
<Hobbsee> if you're going to be a pain, then you wont get any help at all
<logikal_> Do what we/they say.
<logikal_> and we will/they will help you.
<Hobbsee> of course, we could leave it to you to figure it out, you'll need to figure out which hdxX it's on...and then you'd be fine
<propagandhi> KiwiKibi: i'd also suggest you consult the mount man page or http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<KiwiKibi> so, are you saying by your refusal to say what's the syntax to mount a file system that there is no need to say it because Linux by default mounts ALL FILE SYSTEMS it supports, including HFS, JFS, EXT2, EXT3, NTFS, FAT32, NFS, XFS, and all others it supports?
<KiwiKibi> oh, and HPFS?
<propagandhi> KiwiKibi: people need to do a little of their own ground work - but you didnt answer my question
<Hobbsee> KiwiKibi: calm down.  what we need to know is exactly where it's mounted, which is the command i gave you earlier.  After that, we can help you
<Hobbsee> i cant answer your question until you give me enough information to answer it
<Hobbsee> and the way you give enough information to answer it is by typing, in a console, "sudo fdisk -l" without the quotes
<Hobbsee> and then pasting it to the pastebin
<KiwiKibi> aight . . . before I shut down WindogsXP, could you tell me in which file I'm supposed to stick the "mount" command when I want to mount a given file system?
<Hobbsee> sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> is the command that goes into the console, and will bring up the file you want to modify
<Hobbsee> and yes, you will need to be in linux to do it, as linux labels the drives differently to windows
<KiwiKibi> *coughnoshitcough*
<Hobbsee> language
<KiwiKibi> ah, the fstab file . . . ok, thanks.
<logikal_> KiwiKibi, you seem to not want helped.
<KiwiKibi> i don't use kwrite, i use Vim
<propagandhi> KiwiKibi: i dont think you deserve help here you arrogant turd
<propagandhi> KiwiKibi: dont be suprised when you get ignored
<logikal_> Hobbsee, how could I convert my clock to 12 hr ?
<Hobbsee> change the clock type to plain, i think
<Hobbsee> checking...
<Hobbsee> ie right click on clock, then have a look thru all the settings menus on there :)
<KiwiKibi> propagandhi: don't get your bloomers in a bunch, turdblossom
<The_Vox> anybody know what happened to the kde3.5-beta1 stuff? it's gone from the kubuntu site
<propagandhi> The_Vox: i noticed that also
<propagandhi> i imagine it'll be back soon
<The_Vox> just when I want to install the documentation from it lol!
<Hobbsee> The_Vox: yes, it's gone temporarily
<Hobbsee> lets see...
<The_Vox> is beta2 coming out soon? or some other reason?
<Hobbsee> the site got modified last night, as you can see on the bottom of the page
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure of the reason
<logikal_> I cant figure it out, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:XrPvc6SMz1kJ:www.kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php+&hl=en
<Hobbsee> gotta love google caching :P
<Hobbsee> try if one of those links work
<Hobbsee> logikal_: what type of clock are you using?
<The_Vox> thanks, Hobbsee :)
<logikal_> digital
<logikal_> or plain, doesnt matter should be the same
<Hobbsee> try changing it to plain
<logikal_> I just want to go to the 12 hr format
<logikal_> Doesn't work.
<Hobbsee> right click, date and time format
<Hobbsee> time and dates format
<Hobbsee> time format
<Hobbsee> paste what it says there
<propagandhi> logikal_: if you right click on the clock you can select date and time format
<logikal_> I already past this
<logikal_> Lol
<propagandhi> Hobbsee: sorry
<logikal_> I have looked through all of the options..
<Hobbsee> :P it's ok
<Hobbsee> The_Vox: deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu breezy main is working as a mirror
<propagandhi> logikal_: if i go through date and time format, the dropdown option has pH:MM:SS AMPM - that does it for me, but change wont take effect until you restart the clock applet at least
<The_Vox> Hobbsee: was just typing that to you lol!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<The_Vox> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> great minds think alike
<Hobbsee> no problems
<logikal_> hmmm
<logikal_> Ok thanks propagandhi 
<Hobbsee> and remember the trick about google cache, works wonders :)
<logikal_> How do i restart the clock applet?
<Hobbsee> did ti work logikal?
<Hobbsee> killall kicker?
<Hobbsee> then run kicker again
<logikal_> it should, that is the correct format pp:MM:SS AMPM
<Hobbsee> otherwise ctrl alt backspace
<logikal_> should be 12 hour
<logikal_> I PMMED you Hobbsee 
<propagandhi> pH:MM:SS AMPM
<logikal_> I responded..
<logikal_> sorry typo
<Hobbsee> for some reason, i dindt get it...
<logikal_> hmm
<logikal_> it says in the server dialouge
<logikal_> I need to register
<logikal_> one second
<caringi> where i can read more about how the live-cd works? 
<Hobbsee> !livecd
<ubotu> it has been said that livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<caringi> !livecd
<KiwiKibi> Vim is not the default sysed in K/Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> caringi: what in particular did you want to know about the live cd?
<caringi> Hobbsee: what hell is "casper-snapshot"
<caringi> ?
<Hobbsee> good question
<Hobbsee> google tell you?
<caringi> not much...
<Hobbsee> !casper-snapshot
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<Hobbsee> lol...the bot has no clue
<propagandhi> its probably just a codename for a development snapshot
<propagandhi> but thats a guess
<caringi> hmm... i could create files in the device /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot
<Hobbsee> mmm...google doesnt say much about it
<caringi> mounted on / 
<caringi> simple... but how this works? it is a ram drive?
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea
<Hobbsee> i doubt it's anything terribly important that most people need to know about though, otherwise it would be documented
<caringi> it's not terribly important... its only curiosity
<Hobbsee> :P
<caringi> nothing
<Hobbsee> lunch, back later
<logikal_> k
<logikal_> I got my clock working.
<Hobbsee_lunch> :D
<logikal_> killall kicker
<logikal_> sudo kicker
<logikal_> :)
<Hobbsee_lunch> you shouldnt need to run kicker as root
<Hobbsee_lunch> you shoul dhave been able to type kicker and it comes up fine
<logikal_> 12:23 am here
<Hobbsee_lunch> 2.24pm here
<logikal_> wow
<logikal_> where you at?
<Hobbsee_lunch> NY?
<logikal_> eating lunch late
<Hobbsee_lunch> sydney, australia
<Hobbsee_lunch> yeah
<logikal_> Im in PA, right below NY
<Hobbsee_lunch> nice
<logikal_> australia, nice
<Hobbsee_lunch> i love how kde shows the timezones :P
<logikal_> im 19
<Hobbsee_lunch> mmm...nice and warm...or not so warm
<logikal_> male
<Hobbsee_lunch> lol...who isnt
<logikal_> warm there?
<Hobbsee_lunch> apart from me
<Hobbsee_lunch> usually
<logikal_> it's warm here too...
<logikal_> it was about 85 today
<logikal_> it's probably 65 now..
<logikal_> hmm
<logikal_> PA is like a hell, that freezes over for 5 months
<logikal_> Hot in the summer
<logikal_> Cold in the winter
<logikal_> very cold
<logikal_> like 0 deg F
<logikal_> which is like -15 C
<logikal_> or wait
<logikal_> that's wrong
<logikal_> wait, it's right
<logikal_> water freezes 32f, 0c
<The_Vox> logikal_: and how hot does it get?
<KiwiKibi> Vim is not the default sysed in K/Ubuntu?!
<The_Vox> KiwiKibi: I don't think it is, no
<KiwiKibi> why?
<KiwiKibi> Vim is extremely powerful, specially for tweaking .rc files
<logikal_> How hot?
<logikal_> it can get up to 100
<logikal_> Mostly most summer days are 90 and above
<logikal_> about 92 usually
<logikal_> ferenheit
<Hobbsee_lunch> oh good
<Hobbsee_lunch> they're gone
<The_Vox> logikal_: ok, so it's a bit cooler in general than where I'm at...we get up to 110 or so during the summer and down to around 5F in the winter :)
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> Im talking with above 50 percent humidity
<logikal_> I've been to dry places, Like arizona, nevada, and 100 there feels like 85 here
<logikal_> of course when it did hit 120 one day it was really hot, I couldnt stand it
<logikal_> like a avg summer day for us is
<logikal_> 90F, 75 percent humidity
<logikal_> Probably feels like 105 in arizona or some place like that...
<The_Vox> I'm in Monterrey, MX....and thankfully it's desert dry :)
<Hobbsee> oh drat!  I remember what i was going to do last night
<Hobbsee> i was going to make my /home reiserfs
<logikal_> MX?
<logikal_> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7648/snapshot25az.png
<logikal_> screenie of linux
<Hobbsee> nice screenie...looks a little borign though
<logikal_> it is
<Hobbsee> lol
<logikal_> Im at kde-look.org right now
<Hobbsee> needs customisation
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<logikal_> Which version of KDE do i have?
<logikal_> 4.0 ?
<Hobbsee> 3.4.2
<Hobbsee> lol...4.0 isnt even alpha yet
<logikal_> well they have themes for it :)
<Hobbsee> unless youv'e upgraded specifically, and would konw about it, youd be on 3.4.2
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> you'd have to compile it from source, somewhere, and it would be unlikely to work
<Hobbsee> there's a 3.5 beta out at the moment though that works really nicely
<propagandhi> logikal_: the 4.0 items on kde are mockups arent they
<Hobbsee> i'd think theyd have to be
<propagandhi> the linux force wallpapers are awesome on kde-look
<logikal_> Maybe
<Hobbsee> linux force?  havent seen them
<propagandhi> they are heaps good work hey
<Hobbsee> http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/1025/desktop11hr.jpg is what my desktop looks like, if you wanted to see :)
<logikal_> Hobbsee, 
<logikal_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17463
<logikal_> can this be installed on here?
<Hobbsee> yes, as it Depends on:  KDE 3.3.x and you'd be running 3.4.2 on breezy
<logikal_> Ok
<Hobbsee> looks nice
<logikal_> so download source code?
<Hobbsee> you have to use source code for it?
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> shouldnt have to
<logikal_> i downloaded a tar.gz a zip
<logikal_> how do i install it?
<logikal_> <-- so noob
<Hobbsee> hang on a sec...
<Hobbsee> if you can get the rpm of it, you can use alien, and then use dpkg to install it
<Hobbsee> compiling from source can be a pain
<Hobbsee> oh!
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> here is what it says
<Hobbsee> yeah, paste it
<logikal_> ./configure
<logikal_> make
<logikal_> make install       (MAy need to be root for this step)
<logikal_> For KDE:
<logikal_>    Use KControl, go to the Look'N'Feel section, enter the Style sub-section,
<logikal_>    and choose "QtCurve"
<logikal_> that's all it says
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> follow that then
<Hobbsee> cd to the dir first
<logikal_> where do i type .configure?
<Hobbsee> console
<logikal_> ok
<Hobbsee> pretty much any command they give you is to go into the console, or works if you put it in the console
<Hobbsee> seeing as all distros have the console, whether called gnome-terminal or konsole, or something else
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~/QtCurve-0.23.1$ /configure
<logikal_> bash: /configure: No such file or directory
<logikal_> logikal@linuxbox:~/QtCurve-0.23.1$ make
<logikal_> bash: make: command not foun
<Hobbsee> no no no....
<Hobbsee> where's the .tar.gz saved?
<Hobbsee> and you missed the . before the /configure
<logikal_> one sec
<Hobbsee> assuming you got into the right directory
<logikal_> Iknow
<logikal_> Problem is a made a folder in a folder.
<logikal_> Im fixing it
<logikal_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<logikal_> See `config.log' for more details.
<logikal_> it ran
<logikal_> but gave that error
<logikal_> I have no compiler?
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea...
<Hobbsee> i dont usually compile things from source
<Hobbsee> good reason for that :P
<Hobbsee> i find either a dpkg or if none exists, an rpm
<logikal_> welll
<logikal_> Im in config.log
<logikal_> and all i see is taht error
<Hobbsee> ooh score!  i still have the OO.org RC1
<Hobbsee> i thought i'd lost that
<Hobbsee> i couldnt tell you with the compiler....
<Quaqiutl> My Live-CD fails to detect the active AGP video onboard mobo
<Quaqiutl> Nvidia GF4
<Hobbsee> !Nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Quaqiutl> thank you
<Hobbsee> got no idea if that will help lol
<Hobbsee> dont have a nvidia graphics card, and never had to configure my graphics card, so i'm not much help to you :P
<logikal_> Hobbsee, for future refernce
<Quaqiutl> I can't use Synaptic: I don't have VGA
<logikal_> I had to install GCC C compiler from the repositories.
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Quaqiutl> My Live-CD fails to detect the active AGP video Nvidia GF4 IGP onboard mobo video chipset
<Quaqiutl> all i get is text mode VGA, but no SVGA
<logikal_> use apt-get
<Quaqiutl> can't run "startx"
<logikal_> or opera
<Hobbsee> sudo startx?
<Quaqiutl> "sudo startx" doesn't work
<propagandhi> Quaqiutl: whats the output you get - can you paste it in the pastebin
<propagandhi> logikal_: have you done 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<logikal_> nah
<logikal_> I havent gotten the build essentials
<logikal_> but that comes with gcc4.0
<logikal_> I downloaded 3.3
<logikal_> It was recomended to me
<propagandhi> logikal_: so if you do that you should have an acceptable c compiler
<logikal_> what do you think?
<logikal_> Well I downloaded GCC on Synaptic
<propagandhi> logikal_: 3.4 or above i'd reccommend
<propagandhi> but i'd still suggest doing the build-essential
<logikal_> ok
<logikal_> Ill try it
<logikal_> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<logikal_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Hobbsee> you still got synaptic open logikal_?
<logikal_> yeah
<Hobbsee> or an apt-get in the console?
<Hobbsee> you can only run one at once
<logikal_> yeah both
<logikal_> oh ok
<logikal_> lol
<Hobbsee> there's your problem :P
<logikal_> A HAH!
<logikal_> lol
<logikal_> it worked..
<propagandhi> the Yakuake addon is awesome
<logikal_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<propagandhi> logikal_: you need to install the x11 devels
<logikal_> how do i do that?
<propagandhi> libx11-dev
<propagandhi> apt-get install libx11-dev
<logikal_> COuldnt find pacakge
<propagandhi> logikal_: you have universe and multiverse repo's
<crimsun> libx11-dev is in main
<logikal_> yeah
<propagandhi> oh ok, so how come he cant find it then
<crimsun> apt-cache policy libx11-dev
<propagandhi> crimsun: indeed you are correct
<propagandhi> logikal_: you spelt correctly?
<logikal_> yes sir.
<logikal_> cant find it..
<propagandhi> hang on, which version of kubuntu
<logikal_> Ill jsut use synaptic
<logikal_> I hate apt-get
<logikal_> done
<propagandhi> logikal_: okay fair enough
<logikal_> lol
<logikal_> soryr
<logikal_> sorry*
<logikal_> still same error propagandhi 
<logikal_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<propagandhi> logikal_: install xlibs-devel
<propagandhi> xlibs-dev
<propagandhi> i mean
<logikal_> xlibs?
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> I accidently hit performance log
<logikal_> or something
<logikal_> Performance Moniter Kysysguard
<logikal_> where did it go to?
<logikal_> nm
<logikal_> I found it..
<propagandhi> logikal_: you tripper
<logikal_> haha
<logikal_> lol
<logikal_> Umm synaptic locked up
<Hobbsee> xkill
<propagandhi> CTRL+ALT+ESC and click on synaptic
<propagandhi> then restart synaptic
<Hobbsee> not ctrl alt esc...
<Hobbsee> alt+f2
<propagandhi> alt+f2 brings up run command for me
<Hobbsee> oops, never mind
<Hobbsee> it does, i thought you were meaning ctrl alt backspace
<propagandhi> logikal_: i also should have added dont click on synaptic on the panel
<Hobbsee> heh...love xkill
<catmeister> Hey, I have all amarok packages installed, but the only engine showing is the arts engine. Everything was installed through synaptic from packages.
<catmeister> Any idea what could be wrong?
<logikal_> clicking on the kicker panel restarts the kicker panel doesnt it?
<propagandhi> logikal_: when you do configure for that theme you may need to append --prefix=/usr also
<Hobbsee> will kill the kicker, you probably have to manually run it
<Hobbsee> doesnt amarok use the arts engine?
<logikal_> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<logikal_> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<propagandhi> logikal_: you also need qt3 devel packages
<catmeister> It can, but gstreamer and xine work better.
<catmeister> I always installed from source under Slackware.
<propagandhi> logikal_: libqt3-mt-dev & libqt3-headers
<catmeister> logikal.. You don't have the qt-dev packages installed.
<Hobbsee> i dont know sorry..currently my sound is stuffed, so i dont know what is supposed to work and what doesnt
<catmeister> The arts engine locks up when trying to play streams. Gstreamer and xine play them fine. Or at least, that was the case on my Slack box.
<logikal_> Do i have to download this much stuff everytime i install someting from source?
<propagandhi> logikal_: no once is enough
<propagandhi> logikal_: you need the tools man
<logikal_> I know
<logikal_> Im getting em, or trying
<catmeister> That's one peave I have abotu Kubuntu. Doesn't install the necessary packages for compiling.
<propagandhi> catmeister: perhaps, but its not hard to get them, and some people dont use them
<propagandhi> its not the only distro that doesnt either
<catmeister> That's true. I just think it should be part of every distro's base install. 
<logikal_> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<logikal_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<logikal_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<logikal_> what do i need to append?
<propagandhi> logikal_: install the kde devel packages first
<catmeister> Do you have kde headers installed?
<propagandhi> then do ./configure --prefix=/usr
<logikal_> I did
<logikal_> I installed all those qt3 pacakages
<propagandhi> logikal_: install kde-devel
<logikal_> oh
<logikal_> different ones
<logikal_> ok
<catmeister> I'm gonna try uninstalling and reinstalling gstreamer and xine engines.
<logikal_> propagandhi, 
<propagandhi> yes
<logikal_> I also need automake 1.9
<logikal_> acquiring it now...
<propagandhi> ok, good stuff
<logikal_> lot's of work this is
<propagandhi> yeah but its a once off generally, but building from source always implies manual work
<logikal_> well i pretty much understand linux a lot better now
<logikal_> i got about 10 hrs on it 
<logikal_> so far under my belt
<logikal_> :)
<logikal_> picking things up quicklu.
<propagandhi> you're doing ok for 10 hrs then
<logikal_> yeah, i am lol
<catmeister> logikal, after this, you won't need to install so much stuff to compile programs from source.
<logikal_> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<logikal_> er
<logikal_> rMaking all in QtCurve-0.23.1
<logikal_> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
<logikal_> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<logikal_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<logikal_> sorry
<catmeister> logikal, what are you installing?
<logikal_> a theme for KDE
<logikal_> it says to make
<logikal_> and make install
<propagandhi> logikal_: you did - ./configure --prefix=/usr then make, then make install
<logikal_> yes
<logikal_> correct
<logikal_> but i didnt do make install yet
<propagandhi> ok, is there any output above what you posted
<logikal_> a shit ton.
<logikal_> lol
<logikal_> to be exact.
<catmeister> It sounds like the makefile target has to be specified. Something like make theme instead of just make
<logikal_> Makefile:870: warning: overriding commands for target `clean-bcheck'
<logikal_> Makefile:836: warning: ignoring old commands for target `clean-bcheck'
<logikal_> Makefile:875: warning: overriding commands for target `bcheck-am'
<logikal_> Makefile:841: warning: ignoring old commands for target `bcheck-am'
<logikal_> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<logikal_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> this is the make install
<logikal_> is what that error is from
<logikal_> it did it automatically..
<propagandhi> logikal_: send me the link to the source package
<logikal_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5065
<catmeister> did ./configure finish without erroring?
<propagandhi> logikal_: give me a minute
<logikal_> k
<logikal_> no hurry
<propagandhi> compiled with no error
<propagandhi> doing make install now
<propagandhi> done
<propagandhi> and theme applied
<catmeister> Propagndhi, is there a package that will automatically fill the dependancies to rebuild the kernel? Or do I have to install them individually?
<catmeister> I'm new to Kubuntu. Been running Slackware since 98.
<propagandhi> catmeister: do you mean the headers and source files needed to rebuild the ubuntu kernel or a kernel from kernel.org
<catmeister> And I just installed on this machine last ngiht.
<catmeister> Vanilla kernel.
<propagandhi> ubuntu vanilla kernel?
<catmeister> No kernel.org. Sorry
<propagandhi> i've never compiled a vanilla kernel, but i've compiled the full kernel with tweaks and optimisations, and all i've ever needed is the compiler tools
<catmeister> I'm not planning on installing a custom kernel on this machine. Its my roommate's son's machine. I just want the tools necessary to do it.
<alyks> I have a MX1000 mouse using Breezy Badger
<whoiam> anybody having dual boot (win+lin) ?
<propagandhi> catmeister: normally when you begin the process you'll be notified if something is missing in that area
<catmeister> Not since 1998.
<alyks> and when trying to config, everytime I change the protocol to "evdev" X won't start
<logikal_> so propagandhi 
<logikal_> i suck
<logikal_> :\
<alyks> I made sure the module was loaded, and it was
<propagandhi> but i always choose 'only compile drivers expected to compile cleanly' or whatever the option is
<catmeister> Logikal, no you don't.
<propagandhi> logikal_: all it means is something is missing
<logikal_> hmm
<propagandhi> logikal_: what gtk version do you have
<logikal_> gtk?
<logikal_> Im on breezy 5.10 Kubuntu
<catmeister> Propagandhi, I know what I need. I just wanted to know if they was a single package I could grab that would install the rest.
<catmeister> *there
<logikal_> builder-essentials downloaded
<logikal_> lib-dev
<logikal_> xlib-dev
<logikal_> kde-dev
<propagandhi> catmeister: i dont know of one
<propagandhi> logikal_: install libgtk1.2 and 2.0
<propagandhi> if they arent already there
<logikal_> 2.0 was installed
<logikal_> didnt fix it
<propagandhi> logikal_: did u install 1.2
<cyne> anyone got experience with vmware?
<propagandhi> yep
<cyne> every time i try and run it, it asks me to run the configure script
<propagandhi> which version
<cyne> umm
<propagandhi> 13124 build
<cyne> yes
<propagandhi> its a problem with it filling the device nodes, you can fix it, but its resolved in the new beta 
<cyne> how can i fix it?
<propagandhi> theres a way to execute a custom script at boot, i found it when i was using that version i need to look again
<cyne> thanks ;)
<logikal_> yes propagandhi 
<logikal_> I installed 1.2
<propagandhi> logikal_: and it still isnt working
<logikal_> nop
<propagandhi> logikal_: i dont know what i have that you dont
<propagandhi> i will investigate further
<propagandhi> can you paste the full error in the pastebin
<logikal_> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<logikal_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<logikal_> yes i can
<logikal_> one second
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385926
<catmeister> propagandhi, I can see why Ubuntu was voted the best distro of the year.
<propagandhi> catmeister: damn right
<logikal_> becuase it isntalls and it works.
<propagandhi> cyne: i used this resource to point me in the right direction at the time - http://ebullient.haaser.com/config/89/
<cyne> propagandhi: thanks pal :)
<catmeister> I think it makes a VERY good desktop. I still would rather have a slack server, though.
<propagandhi> cyne: no worries, it might help you out
<propagandhi> catmeister: i wouldnt use ubuntu as my server either
<gibarian> hey everyone...I've got a question regarding an external harddrive
<logikal_> any ideas propagandhi 
<catmeister> What's your question, Giibarian?
<propagandhi> logikal_: do make clean and then do the configure again
<logikal_> Most people choose ubuntu for personal desktops
<logikal_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<logikal_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/logikal/QtCurve-0.23.1/QtCurve-0.23.1'
<logikal_> make: *** [clean-recursive]  Error 1
<propagandhi> ok, just run the configure script again
<catmeister> I was very impressed that the wireless card in my machine worked duriing the install.
<gibarian> catmeister: I've got an external hdd, it connects via USB...what sort of fstab entry do I have to make to assign a fixed mountpoint to that drive...since it keeps changing, depending on what device that system recognizes first, I'm not sure
<catmeister> In Slackware, I had to copy the firmware file from the windows install disk and put it in a hotplug directory before it worked.
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming it would just come up as hdb1....
<Hobbsee> gibarian: i'm assuming it would just come up as hdb1....
<gibarian> hobbsee: nope, it either comes up as sdb1 or sda1...something like that
<logikal_> propagandhi, 
<logikal_> I have another problem now
<logikal_> it messsed up on make
<cyne> propagandhi: ok, so i create /etc/devfs/devices.d/vmware but i need a way to load the vmnet and vmmon modules in there
<logikal_> one second
<Hobbsee> in console: sudo fdisk -l
<Hobbsee> paste the output to the pastebin
<logikal_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385930
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<logikal_> there you go propagandhi, that's what it did on make
<damnhil>  how do I disable "never remember the password for the site " in konqueror?
<gibarian> hobbsee...you talking to me?
<aftertaf> damnhil:  with kwallet?
<Hobbsee> gibarian: yep
<propagandhi> cyne: give me a minute or two i'll check around a bit
<cyne> thank you :)
<propagandhi> logikal_: what version of automake did you install exactly
<aftertaf> morning all
<Hobbsee> i thought i had prefaced it with your name, obviusly not
<logikal_> 1.9
<Hobbsee> afternoon aftertaf :P
<logikal_> automake 1.9
<logikal_> Night aftertaf 
<catmeister> I never use konqueror.
<logikal_> haha
<aftertaf> damnhil:  you can disable kwallet completely....
<logikal_> its 3 am here
<aftertaf> its always morning in irc
<aftertaf> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<catmeister> Well, I need to get to sleep.
<gibarian> hobbsee: alright, did it
<Hobbsee> yeah, ok
<Hobbsee> that's easy enough
<logikal_> propagandhi, any ideas dude?
<Hobbsee> give me a sec
<propagandhi> logikal_: thinking hard mate
<logikal_> alright
<logikal_> thanks for your help and paitence
<logikal_> :)
<Hobbsee> logikal_: obviously lots of people want to mount things today :P
<Hobbsee> gibarian:
<Hobbsee> gibarian: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/385935
<Hobbsee> follow that, and see if it works
<gibarian> Oi, thanks dude
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> assuming it always identifies itself as sda1, then you'll have no problems
<cyne> brb
<logikal_> I see that Hobbsee 
<gibarian> ah, ok...and what if it decided to identify with sdb?
<gibarian> Is it possible to upgrade from hoary to breezy with apt-get, without totally borking the system?
<logikal_> Ok
<logikal_> I tried a different theme
<logikal_> it complied
<logikal_> how do i use it?
<BlankB> gibarian: It _should_ be just fine.
<logikal_> How do i apply themes?
<gibarian> BlankB: Will it install a new kernel and wipe out my grub?
<lukas> hallo
<logikal_> How do i apply themes??
<logikal_> lol
<aftertaf> gibarian:  it will install a new kernel but not remove the old one
<aftertaf> and the packages are quite stable now.. lots of us are on breezy with no pbs. What is your PC's config?
<logikal_> does anyone know hwere the theme manager is?
<gibarian> aftertaf: pentium IV, 1.4GH, 600and somewhat MB Ram...well, an old piece, but stable
<aftertaf> gibarian:  ok. gfx card?
<Hobbsee> gibarian: i dont think it would identify as sdb unless you had another sd drive in there...
<Hobbsee> theme manager?  in kcontrol i thought
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  exact ;)
<Hobbsee> exact?
<logikal_> I found it hobbsee
<logikal_> but i cant see the file
<Hobbsee> ah cool :)
<Hobbsee> :(
<gibarian> aftertaf: uh, I think an NVidia Gforce 2 MX...something along these lines
<logikal_> :(
<Hobbsee> gibarian: if you have the hoary cd's, you can always go back to hoary if something major screws up
<aftertaf> gibarian:  you should be fine
<aftertaf> seriously...   or the dev team is in deep shit considerng the release date -6 days ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<aftertaf> true tho.
<Hobbsee> there's always the optoin of downloading the RC and installing from there
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aftertaf> ^^^^^^ gibarian ..... and we're here to help if borkage does happen ;)
<gibarian> aftertaf: thanks...I think I'll do it over the weekend then
<Hobbsee> lol..that's true
<gibarian> aftertaf: If I still get online that is, haha
<Hobbsee> gibarian: how do you connect?
<aftertaf> gibarian:  ;)
<Hobbsee> adsl?  that should be fine, dhcp seems to connect without a problem
<gibarian> aftertaf: dsl via USB modem
<gibarian> sppedtouch
<BlankB> gibarian: If you are concerned make a backup before you upgrade.
<gibarian> blankb: Yeah, I'd do that anyway
<BlankB> good. Its always better to be safe. 8)
<gibarian> exactly
<aftertaf> gibarian:  speedtouch usb...... my nightmare!
<Hobbsee> lol yeah...hosing systems completely without backups are not fun
<logikal_> Hobsee
<logikal_> Im trying to set my background
<logikal_> but nothing opens
<logikal_> like it's broke :\
<Hobbsee> which reminds me, sometime i ought to boot to windows and check that still works
<Hobbsee> in kcontrol?
<logikal_> yeah :\
<logikal_> wait
<logikal_> in LookNFeel
<gibarian> @aftertaf: well, after setting it up ontwo different systems, I'm down to about hald an hour, haha
<gibarian> half that is
<Hobbsee> looknfeel?
<logikal_> yeah
<aftertaf> lol
<logikal_> Settings > look and feel
<logikal_> how do i get to kcontrol?
<Hobbsee> alt+f2 type kcontrol
<Hobbsee> you using kde or gnome there?
<logikal_> KDE
<Hobbsee> oh.  I thought that was a gnome menu you were mentioning there
<Hobbsee> still alt+f2, kcontrol
<logikal_> yeah
<logikal_> run
<logikal_> kcontrol
<logikal_> it worked :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> appearance, background
<Hobbsee> or whatever it is
<logikal_> check it out
<logikal_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/28070-uforever.jpg
<logikal_> I was just browsing to the same place, just in a another way
<logikal_> same exact thign...
<Hobbsee> hang on...
<Hobbsee> what type of file are you trying to make as your background?
<Hobbsee> you should be able to just browse to where it is in konqueror, right click on it, actions, set as desktop background
<logikal_> im already done...
<logikal_> a long time ago
<logikal_> I've moved on to window themes
<logikal_> lol
<logikal_> windows decoration
<Hobbsee> oh right
<logikal_> it didnt work
<logikal_> Im going to bed
<logikal_> Thanks for all the help guys and girls!
<Hobbsee> did you ever get that qt theme to work out?
<logikal_> didn't :\
<logikal_> wouldn't work
<logikal_> stumped everyone
<Hobbsee> give me a sec
<Hobbsee> oh ok, nvm
<logikal_> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/385963
<logikal_> there
<Hobbsee> nah, i thought i saw a deb for it, along with a lot of the other types...
<propagandhi> hello all
<op> um can i run mplayer on kubuntu
<Tm_T> sure
<cyne> wb propagandhi 
<cyne> do you have any further ideas on my question?
<chx> I badly need a GUI HTML editor for rapid prototyping a concept
<cyne> chx, try Quanta Plus
<m-fox> hi
<m-fox> I installed breezy release kandidate and can't find the sidebar in konqueror
<m-fox> can anybody give a hint?
<Hobbsee> woohoo!
<Hobbsee> my sound works!
<propagandhi> logikal_: you there
<propagandhi> cyne: ??
<aftertaf> m-fox:  press F9
<m-fox> aftertaf: thank you, now I am happy with breezy :)
<aftertaf> cool :)
<aftertaf> me2
<Hobbsee> *dances on ceiling*
<Hobbsee> i'm very happy with breezy now lol...
<Hobbsee> still not sure what's happening when i try and reboot though
<aftertaf> why that?
<propagandhi> Hobbsee: breezy rocks
<propagandhi> been on breezy for months
<Hobbsee> it does, and it sounds nice too!
<Hobbsee> *searches for old login music*
<Hobbsee> ah, found it!
<cyne> propagandhi: sorry cynette needed my attention :P
<cyne> propagandhi: 
<cyne> propagandhi: ok, so i create /etc/devfs/devices.d/vmware but i need a way to load the vmnet and vmmon modules in there
<Hobbsee> hey cool, there are lots of other kde login music things here :D
<propagandhi> cyne: ok, so you need an sh script that calls modprobe
<cyne> right, ok i will try that :)
<propagandhi> cyne: cool, i'll be here anyhow, still trying to find my old script
<cyne> :)
<martinjh99> Where are the 3.5 betas??  Forgotten...
<Hobbsee> martinjh99: you want the repos for them?
<martinjh99> Yes please :)
<Hobbsee> sure, grabbing them
<Hobbsee> the kubuntu page either moved or got deleted, so we've all started getting them from the mirrors :P
<Hobbsee> #deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<Hobbsee> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu breezy main
<Hobbsee> top one used to work, but doesnt as of around 12 hours ago
<Hobbsee> bottom one works fine 
<Hobbsee> (yes, i know i have it commented out)
<martinjh99> Ahh so the Kubuntu.org ones don't work..?  Got a 404 error just now installing the rest of KDE3.4.2...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu breezy main
<Hobbsee> is the one you want
<Hobbsee> and that should work fine
<Hobbsee> you might need the key though...
<martinjh99> Still running Hoary though :)
<Hobbsee> http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:XrPvc6SMz1kJ:www.kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php+kubuntu.org+3.5&hl=en
<Hobbsee> that's the cached version of the original page
<Hobbsee> pick any of the mirrors you like :)
<Hobbsee> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu hoary main
<Hobbsee> should work fine
<martinjh99> Cheers thanks!  mirrorservice.org is a good mirror for me being in the UK... :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> check if it works now
<Hobbsee> otherwise we'll have to grab the key from somewhere, assuming someone has it
<cyne> this is strange
<cyne> i do modprobe --list | grep vm
<martinjh99> Yup downloading now - Says its unauthenticated though...  
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<Hobbsee> yeah, well it would be
<cyne> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/misc/vmnet.ko
<cyne> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/misc/vmmon.ko
<Hobbsee> from the kubuntu mirror, it just plain wouldnt let you without the key
<cyne> it returns why does modprobe do that?
<martinjh99> It always did when I upgraded from installed KDE to 3.4.2... Hmmmm
<Hobbsee> well if it's working, then it doesnt matter
<cyne> ls /lib/modules returns:
<Hobbsee> now i'm wishing i kept that key, if someone ever needed it
<martinjh99> Nope it doesn't... ;)
<Hobbsee> good :)
<cyne> ok don't worry i suck :(
<Hobbsee> cyne: what was it?
<martinjh99> I think I have finally settled on a distro now... :)  Ease of use and installation are just right in Kubuntu for me...
<Hobbsee> dfeinetly!
<Hobbsee> which have you tried?
<Hobbsee> i really dont get why people think linux stuff is hard to install, with debs
<Hobbsee> unless you are going to compile it, of course
<cyne> Hobbsee: nm, it's just that vmware is refusing to work for me
<cyne> Hobbsee: and i can't uninstall it
<Hobbsee> ah great
<cyne> kynaptic doesn't show it as installed
<martinjh99> First one was Suse 5, tried Fedora, Debian proper, others I can't remember...
<Hobbsee> cyne: you cant remove it via apt-get?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<cyne> i will try
<martinjh99> I was a bit put off Ubuntu because it was Gnome but then Kubuntu came along... :)
<Hobbsee> heh...cant stand gnome
<martinjh99> May try others but always will come back to Kubuntu...
<Hobbsee> it's so boring, and grey...and even though i change the styles, doesnt seem to be that "nice" though
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> now of course, kde 3.5 beta makes it even nicer
<martinjh99> I don't like it - Always try the latest version when it comes out though just in case...  Prefer KDE - its more configurable for a start!
<Hobbsee> lol...i didnt bother
<Hobbsee> had a look at some screenshots and saw it was still grey
<martinjh99> :)
<Hobbsee> now...what was I going to do....
<martinjh99> Its just not as configurable as KDE...
<Hobbsee> oh yes, mail notifier for thunderbird
<Hobbsee> exactly!
<Hobbsee> ROFL @ aftertaf's exit message
<martinjh99> lol nice one!
<CaiN_SA> is skype in multiverse ?
<cyne> holy sh$@#%
<martinjh99> Anyways gonna leave - Found out what I needed to know... :)
<crimsun> CaiN_SA: no
<cyne> Hobbsee: all i had to do is delete /etc/vmware/not_configured
<Hobbsee> lol
<cyne> and it runs!
<Hobbsee> simple solutions are always nice
<cyne> ( 3 days later )
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 1 day later for my sound...gotta love thinking on problems
<Hobbsee> still thinking about that reboot one
<freeflying> who can tell me if there is libXrender.la under /usr/lib/
<Hobbsee> in which?  breezy?
<freeflying> yeah
<freeflying> I'm using breezy
<freeflying> I found thst this file missed 
<Hobbsee> checking
<freeflying> the pakcage libxrender-dev does not include this file
<Hobbsee> not there, no
<Hobbsee> at least on my system it's not there
<freeflying> you have this file ?
<Hobbsee> no
<crimsun> why would you need the .la?
<freeflying> when i build some package ,it is needed
<freeflying> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2005-July/066834.html
<pipoun> Is it possible to update from au Ubuntu HH to a Kubuntu BB?
<crimsun> pipoun: yes
<pipoun> I've already instralled kde
<crimsun> pipoun: it'll be easier to install kubuntu-desktop in HH first, then dist-upgrade to BB
<pipoun> ok that's what I've done
<pipoun> thanks all
<crimsun> freeflying: highly unlikely that it'll be fixed in BB
<Jeromee> Is there anyone here running a raid card?
<nikkia> Jeromee: i'm using a promise 'raid' sata controller, but not kubuntu :)
<nikkia> (i also only have 1 disk attached to it, but it still insists on it being part of a raid 0 array :)
<woodefec> hello
<woodefec> how's kubuntu doin?
<mianos> re
<woodefec> i am a suser currently, fine with it, but i know kubuntu is fast a nd reliable
<cyne> wb propagandhi 
<cyne> propagandhi:  all i had to do is delete /etc/vmware/not_configured
<kikov> cyne: have you updated your kernel?
<propagandhi> cyne: yeah bu now reboot
<kikov> cyne: there is a new patch for that
<propagandhi> *but
<kikov> for supporting 2.6.12
<cyne> kikov: yes i have updated my kernel
<kikov> take a look on google
<kikov> !google 2.6.12 vmware
<ubotu> Not a clue, kikov
<miso> hi guys...
<kikov> what so stupid bot... hehe
<miso> how does this stupid irc work?????
<kikov> working
<kikov> what do you need?
<miso> I don't know may be som tutorial how to find some people form my country here
<kikov> http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/readme.txt -> cyne
<miso> lot of text
<miso> ok i'll try to read it, huh
<kikov> miso: what do you try to do
<kikov> ?
<kikov> miso: what do you want?
<kikov> ok... cu
<propagandhi> cyne: have you rebooted yet since removing the not_configured file
<cyne> propagandhi: no
<cyne> kikov: i will look at that, thanks
<propagandhi> ok, i suggest you do that, then tell me problem solved
<KJ> what for is an IRC channel?
<cyne> propagandhi: ok i will try
<cyne> exit
<propagandhi> KJ: learn more you must
<propagandhi> KJ: IRC the way you must learn
<cyne> propagandhi: you're right it doesn't work when i reboot
<cyne> i have to just delete it again
<propagandhi> cyne: i thought so
<propagandhi> cyne: my advice is to download the beta
<propagandhi> it supports ubuntu now
<propagandhi> and it wont do that
<propagandhi> when the full version comes out, the beta expires, you download the full version
<cyne> ok
<Hobbsee> beta of what?
<nikkia> Hobbsee: vmware, i think
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<nikkia> i hope 5.5 isn't going to be a pay-upgrade, it was hard enough getting my boss to pay for the 4.5->5.0 upgrade just a couple of months after buying 4.5 :/
<phoenixbyrd> serials.ws ... why pay? :P
<Tm_T> ...
<nikkia> phoenixbyrd: because i use it in a commercial environment, and costing the company millions of pounds in a lawsuit isn't very healthy for your career
<phoenixbyrd> or, just use xen
<Hobbsee> lol nikkia
<Hobbsee> probably true
<phoenixbyrd> nikkia: switch to xen, isn't that supposed to be better anyways?
<phoenixbyrd> I haven't tried it yet
<nikkia> phoenixbyrd: xen doesn't support windows
<nikkia> which kind of negates it in terms of using it to test code targeted to run on a windows platform, really
<Hobbsee> lol yeah, odd that
<Hobbsee> !xen
<nikkia> qemu would work, but i don't think it supports 3d
<nikkia> and developing 3d games on a virtualiser that doesn't support 3d is tricky
<incubii> i just got 5.5 RC runnin this week
<incubii> veyr nice
* nikkia hasn't needed to run vmware for her current project - the target machine is linux anyway :)
<propagandhi> lad chap cuz bro 
<propagandhi> back to the future is on
<propagandhi> aight
<woodefec> xen doesnt support windows?
<Hobbsee> nikkia:; what are you working on?
<propagandhi> looks like the kubuntu kde 3.5 repos are back up
<woodefec> so i cant install windows as an application using xen?
<nikkia> Hobbsee: i work for a company that makes gambling terminals, working on roulette atm
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: excellent
<Hobbsee> evening thoreaputic
<nikkia> Hobbsee: its a little more 'fun' than the regular games industry, shorter projects, smaller teams, and more feeling of accomplishment at the end
<propagandhi> nikkia: i suppose theres always a sense of accomplishment when you know you're reaching into someone elses pocket
<Hobbsee> lol
<nikkia> propagandhi: don't want to lose money? don't play them, its that simple
<Hobbsee> yeah, if you're lucky enough to actually get the money
<nikkia> and no, we don't
<Hobbsee> very true - what are the odds of winnign there again?
<Hobbsee> didtn think so
<propagandhi> nikkia: thats a great philosophy, but its till a play on human nature hey
<nikkia> Hobbsee: it depends on the machine and the ruleset, but the individual odds of a specific game are hard to work out, noone bothers
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> something very remote
<nikkia> Hobbsee: the machines are (usually, again, depends on ruleset) set to pay out a fixed %age of the money put in
<nikkia> Hobbsee: as such, the individual game is irrelevant in the code, really
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<phoenixbyrd> nikkia: why not code the gambling terminals in linux instead?
<neotrophy> Anyone know how to turn off drop shadows for a particular window.  I can see how to do transparency, but not shadows (kde 3.4)
<nikkia> phoenixbyrd: because the industry is split into two segments atm.... the old style 'one machine, one game', and the newer 'multi-game terminal' usually the latter is a piece of hardware sourced by a company outside our control, and usually, in the case of UK machines running windows because 'that's what people know how to program', you can't have a multi-game terminal where you have to change OS..
<nikkia> to change games
<nikkia> single-game terminals are usually bare metal programming, the last one i worked on was a SH-3 based board with *NO OS AT ALL* i had to write to the VGA controller at the register level
<phoenixbyrd> sounds fun lol
<nikkia> in the case of my current project, its a single-game terminal based on a linux PC running the software under java, personally, i think the java part means we lose a lot of the advantages of it being a PC in terms of performance, but I have no say over the hardware/environment, the company that provides the terminals has the only say in that matter
<aftertaf> nikkia:  you dont like java much, do you? :)
<nikkia> aftertaf: i don't mind it, if its used in a place where it is adequately useful
<aftertaf> hehe.... bu you resent having to use it when you know of different ways to get to a similar result?
<nikkia> aftertaf: as an API for an (expected) high-performance game, i don't think it fits the task at hand, and when the customer complains that the performance is terrible compared to competitor's products, and all you can say is 'its because of java' it gets frustrating
<aftertaf> are you in no position to suggest an alternative in terms of environment?
<nikkia> aftertaf: especially when their API isn't complete enough, and you start having to implement visual effects in java rather than the underlying JNI layer to work around shortcomings in their API design
<nikkia> aftertaf: no, absolutely not
<aftertaf> frustrating indeed!!
<nikkia> aftertaf: we're just one developer contracted to produce software to run on their environment
<aftertaf> customer is always right, eh?
<kikov> esto es una mierda con balcones a la calle. joe con el teclao del ibook
<nikkia> aftertaf: also, because of API design constraints, we have a memory footprint of around 700MB, because they insist on loading/decoding the xvid videos we use for animations into ram
<aftertaf> not a bundle of fun, then.....
<jmg> is there any app like quicksilver for kubuntu?
<aftertaf> what is quicksilver?
<aftertaf> !equivalents
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, equivalents is A decent list of linux equivalents and analogues can be found here: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#1
<GNAM> where ADEPT came from?
<Hobbsee> huh?  from the repositories?
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<GNAM> successor of Kynaptic?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> works beautifully
<aftertaf> ok    katapult does something since i rebooted. but what?
<aftertaf> i see the centre splash screen
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<aftertaf> i do altspace.
<Hobbsee> type in a program name, or the name of one of your bookmarks, and it'll open it
<aftertaf> where?
<Hobbsee> start typing, assuming you see the center splash screen
<aftertaf> ....
<aftertaf> ...
<aftertaf> ...
* aftertaf gets it
<aftertaf> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<aftertaf> :))))
<aftertaf> wow as a hardcore wowwy thing
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> i know!
<Hobbsee> it's neat
<Hobbsee> pretty and more useful run command
<jmg> khelp is only indexing man pages
<incubii> i think i will need to get that
<Hobbsee> incubii: get what?
<incubii> katapult
<aftertaf> bookmarks too :)
<aftertaf> niiiiiiiice
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> very nice
<Hobbsee> incubii: breezy or hoary?
<incubii> breezy
<Hobbsee> run katapult
<Hobbsee> it'll already be installed
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<incubii> oh
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<incubii> excellent
<Hobbsee> very
<incubii> will do that on tuesday when im at work
<Hobbsee> i'll actually have to learn the names of my bookmarks now lol
<Hobbsee> you cant try it now?
<phoenixbyrd> winex3 /home/phoenixbyrd/.cxoffice/dotwine/fake_windows/Program Files/SecondLife/SecondLife.exe -ignorepixeldepth
<phoenixbyrd> is that right?
* incubii is on OS X
<Hobbsee> ah boring
<incubii> :P
<Hobbsee> not a clue, this is probably the wrong channel to ask that
<incubii> free
<Hobbsee> OS X free?
<phoenixbyrd> trying to make a desktop icon for a windows game
<incubii> it is when work gives you a G4
<phoenixbyrd> but I need to use -ignorepixeldepth after the exe
<incubii> be nice when qemu can run XP
<incubii> then i can run it on PPC
<incubii> :)
<aftertaf> incubii:  lol: definition of free :)
<incubii> well i need to know OS X for my work so i said give me a G5 they said no we will give you a G4
<incubii> score!
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Hobbsee> nice
<incubii> waiting for breezy release to dual boot
<aftertaf> hehe
<incubii> already have a 2nd drive in the machine waiting for breezy
<Sdemon> how can i install microsoft web fonts on kubuntu rc?
<aftertaf> Sdemon:  ttf?
<Sdemon> yeah
<incubii> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<incubii> i think
<aftertaf> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<aftertaf> !info msttcorefonts breezy
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<aftertaf> yep incubii 
<Sdemon> !info
<Sdemon> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Sdemon> ok thanks
<dipnlik> anyone syncing a palm with kubuntu?
<aftertaf> yes
<aftertaf> me:)
<dipnlik> I tried to sync my UX50 yesterday but had two problems. First, the sync doesn't complete. Second, I think I have a problem with character encodings
<dipnlik> aftertaf: what PDA do you have?
<aftertaf> ok. encoding, you can change that in kpilot
<aftertaf> I have a Treo 600
<aftertaf> why doesnt synch complete? any error messages?
<dipnlik> kpilot crashes on J9 MIDP something
<dipnlik> don't know if it is related with the J9 somehing or with the next thing to be synced, or with the "lead out"
<dipnlik> what encoding do you use o kpilot?
<aftertaf> i set it to iso -15
<aftertaf> french accents
<aftertaf> J9 what'sthat?
<dipnlik> aftertaf: Java
<dipnlik> for Opera Mini
<aftertaf> oof, cant help you on that one. i dont have it;.....
<dipnlik> wow, a Treo user that doesn't know about Java and Opera Mini :P (Just kidding!)
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> no, i dont know about them... should I? (serious too)
<dipnlik> well, "best" browser around
<dipnlik> not that it renders perfectly, but it is way fast
<dipnlik> you should find info on it on treocentral
<aftertaf> i dont surf with my treo though
<dipnlik> oic
<aftertaf> :)
<dipnlik> i have opera mini on my UX for testing, and on my Symbian phone for real navigation when needed, runs smoothly there
<dipnlik> it is aimed to java phones, k750i people around here also think Opera Mini is "the next best thing"
<_fitz> y
<dipnlik> cuz it is a very decent browser
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<aftertaf> ok. ive installed ksensors (apt-get)
<aftertaf> now, what do i do to make it work? i know there are docs but its friday and im a bit lazy here.......
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> try running "ksensors" but otherwise you'll have to reboot
<aftertaf> hey, ive been thinking all day, im tired.)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<aftertaf> oooooh it did something :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> what'd it do?
<aftertaf> a flashy splash
<aftertaf> but the window is empty :/
<Hobbsee> do you have new little icons on the kicker?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !dvds
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: No idea
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<aftertaf> yeah, one. a chip with a colouerd bar behind it.
<aftertaf> but dblclick opens an emply window.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell bettong_bofh about dvd
<aftertaf> rebootage i imagine.
<apokryphos> Riddell: re: website -- much better design
<Riddell> apokryphos: thanks
<Riddell> although the logo is no blue on blue which isn't good
<Riddell> and I havn't looked at it in IE
<aftertaf> still.... nice site Riddell 
<aftertaf> :)
<Hobbsee> definetly better site Riddell
<Hobbsee> particularly with the RSS
<Riddell> still no i18n though
<Hobbsee> !i18n
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i18n?
<aftertaf> but.......... Riddell .....
<aftertaf> http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php == 404 not found
<aftertaf> and the logo isnt visible in IE6
<Hobbsee> but it's not the breezy preview anymore, so that makes sense, it's the breezy release candidate
<aftertaf> haha you just changed it again ;)
<aftertaf> yeah, the link was old.... or my cache was od
<Hobbsee> lol
<Riddell> aftertaf: moved to announcements/
<aftertaf> in IE, you now get the round blue logo, on a white bg.
<Riddell> aftertaf: screenshot?
<aftertaf> but no kubuntu text.
<aftertaf> Riddell:  mail adr?
<aftertaf> joking!!!
<aftertaf> yeah ill send you it JR ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> aftertaf: URL is best
<aftertaf> i cant put it on a url.....
<aftertaf> pastebin?
<aftertaf> hehehehehe
<Hobbsee> oh, can i whinge and whine and suggest that the image http://www.kubuntu.org/kubuntu-final-ie-hack.png on each page has a hyperlink back to the main kubuntu page?
<Hobbsee> the one in the top left
<aftertaf> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2851
<phoenixbyrd> how do I get rid of that bouncing icon when I open an app?
<phoenixbyrd> nvm
<BlackDesert> hi guys ! what about the docs section of the site ?
<man2d> hi@ll
<man2d> what about breezy? does it work good?
<aftertaf> man2d:  yes it does. imho
<Hobbsee> yes
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<man2d> how many lags? :)
<aftertaf> !disco
<ubotu> aftertaf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aftertaf> ah crap
<aftertaf> ubotu:  unforget disco
<ubotu> aftertaf: Successfully recovered 'disco'.  Have fun now.
<Hobbsee> disco?
<aftertaf> !disco
<ubotu> methinks disco is Woo Yeah, boogie on down...... **flashing lights*** party :D
<Hobbsee> not too many lags
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> ok then
<man2d> where it will be stable?
<man2d> *when
<man2d> sorry :)
<BlackDesert> 13 oct
<aftertaf> man2d:  www.kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> it's already pretty stable, but 13 oct is release date
<man2d> aftertaf ty, i know this link :)
<man2d> ok, thx for all
<aftertaf> go breezy now
<aftertaf> !nickometer man2d
<ubotu> 'man2d' is 22% lame, aftertaf
<aftertaf> right........
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Hobbsee> *raises eyebrows*
<Hobbsee> !nickometer Hobbsee
<ubotu> 'Hobbsee' is 0% lame, hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> !water
<ubotu> Not a clue, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !nickometer aftertaf
<ubotu> 'aftertaf' is 0% lame, hobbsee
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: you should clearly feel honoured
<aftertaf> hehe i am :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...this searching is not successful...
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<Hobbsee> hi
<m_tadeu> I've been experimenting kubuntu5.1....where is a good place to report those little bugs that I found? ;)
<aftertaf> bugzilla
<Hobbsee> bugzilla.ubuntu.com 
<m_tadeu> nice....btw...best distribution around
<aftertaf> hehe cool
<Hobbsee> yay!  i'm not alone in this rebooting problem!
<aftertaf> what rebooting pb?
<^rob^> heloooooooo
<^rob^> ubuntu kde users!
<^rob^> :)
<AnGelo> hello guys
<^rob^> just came to salute all kde ubuntu users
<^rob^> byeeeee
<^rob^> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<^rob^> hi Angelo
<AnGelo> i just start downloading of kubuntu rc1 :)
<^rob^> what's your problem?
<^rob^> i am in the mood to help!
<^rob^> say
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: in breezy, i cant reboot.
<aftertaf> weird.
<Hobbsee> it will go thru it's rebooting routine
<AnGelo> i don't have problems yet, but in hoary 5.04 i can't install ntfs partitions :/
<Hobbsee> get to "rebooting system" and the monitor will turn off
<aftertaf> !ntfs
<^rob^> Angelo: what do you mean with "can't install" ??
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  can you shutdown?
<Hobbsee> yet the "computer on" light is still on, and i can hear the hard drive still running
<^rob^> you can't mount ntfsp ?
<Hobbsee> yes, shutdown works fine
<AnGelo> yep i can't mount
<aftertaf> and boot works fine too.
<aftertaf> ?
<AnGelo> i have some strange errors, but im newbie...so you know :)
<Hobbsee> the only way to actually poweroff after a reboot is by hitting the power button
<Hobbsee> yep
<aftertaf> oddness abounds.
<^rob^> AnGelo: what errors?
<AnGelo> soon i try do everything on 5.10, and then i tell ya about my problems :)
<aftertaf> anyone have the kubuntu usplash working? mine shows loading modules then cuts to std console output
<AnGelo> i was di dont renember error codes, etc. :/
<tomasz> Hiya :-)
<^rob^> when you tryed to mount ntfs partitions?
<AnGelo> tomasz ,poland ?
<tomasz> yeah Angelo Poland :)
<AnGelo> no to witam cieplo :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: looks like it's happening to others as well, but no solution that i've seen yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69819&highlight=reboot
<tomasz> witam witam :)
<AnGelo> jak dlugo na linuchu ?
<tomasz> od wczoraj :)
<AnGelo> hehe, ja juz tydzien kiedys bylem, ale nie umialem...:/
<tomasz> ja musze dac sobie rade .. ucze sie teraz linuxa w szkole wiec wiesz :)
<tomasz> Hey Guys anyone can tell me how to get sound on my kubuntu system ?
<AnGelo> a jaka masz karte muzyczna ?
<tomasz> taka prosta na plycie glownej
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: same thing as this, too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70072&highlight=reboot
<tomasz> Sis SI 7012
<AnGelo> moze po prostu kompatybilna nie jest :/
<tomasz> to bym mial dola
<AnGelo> Firefox 1.5Beta2 is avaible
<aftertaf> looking.....
<aftertaf> do i need to d anything special for ksensors to work, apart from reboot?
<Hobbsee> i dont recall so
<AnGelo> i hope they seamonkey alpha 2 on firefox 1.5b2 code :) soon
<Hobbsee> firefox 1.5 beta 2 out hey?  hope they stick it in repositories under some other name
<tomasz> Any Idea how tog et my Sound card work ? :/ sis si7012 ?
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> hi, cant seem to find how to install xvid :s (want to see my avi's :) )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who would be the person to ask about laptops not rebooting properly on breezy?  I dont seem to be alone in this problem.  Should I just file a bug for it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> every time i hit reboot, it goes thru the shutdown routine, then says "rebooting system", then the screen goes blank
<Hobbsee> so far so good
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, the screen stays blank, yet the hard drive is clearly still running, and the computer light is still on
<Hobbsee> the only way to actually shut down the system is to press and hold the power button
<Hobbsee> i never had a problem with reboot on hoary, and shutdown and booting works perfectly on breezy
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70072&highlight=reboot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69819&highlight=reboot also show people having this problem
<Hobbsee> reproducible every single time since installing breezy, including the reboot during the installation process
<Hobbsee> on a toshiba a10 satellite
<phoenixbyrd> SPOOON!
<mornfall> deja vu
<Kamping_Kaiser> later folks. 
<dipnlik> tring to mount a folder from a winxp machine but failing. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/d, missing codepage or other error. dmesg | tail: smbfs: mount_data version -1208153600 is not supported. /etc/fstab: //server/d /media/server/d smbfs defaults 0 0. any ideas?
<dipnlik> To install java, instructions on the wiki tell to install java-package, but the package doesn't exist
<vieirar> Is it possible to start a second xsession? I want to use x over ssh if I do it from my kde screen it messes everything up. The doc say to run it from xinit. But when in console and xinit display 0 is in use.
<PieD> Hi folks
<PieD> I've got a problem with my Acer Aspire 1692 Wlmi laptop : the battery informations are not available under breezy
<PieD> according to the informations from http://www.aalbiol.upv.es/ACER.html, I have to download a new DSDT
<PieD> I did so, I compiled it and put it in the right folder (I followed the instructions of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ACPIBattery)
<PieD> but yet, acpid is freezing at boot when loading the ac module
<TheRonin> hey to all
<PieD> and if I prevent that module from loading, I don't get any battery information
<PieD> (and when I want to load it later, insmod freezes)
<PieD> does somebody have any idea about this ?
<TheRonin> i've a problem, I dont have scrollbars on firefox, and it doesnt use the right font on the page... can someone help me?
<helpme> hiyaa all! im new here...kanotix user here wanna switch to kubuntu
<Tm_T> helpme: welcomr :)
<helpme> wow kubuntu dvd has lotsa stuff:)
<helpme> this is a QUIET channel....not what i was expecting:(
<antrix> How do I know whether the Ubuntu kernel has a certain patch or not? I am specifically looking for a trackpoint patch
<Riddell> antrix: check the changelog?
<antrix> where is the kernel changelog? do i have to install kernel source?
<Riddell>  /usr/share/doc/linux*
<crimsun> antrix: zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/changelog.Debian.gz
<Riddell> yes :)
<antrix> ok :)
<antrix> btw, looking for this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Patch_to_enable_advanced_trackpoint_configuration
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> support for it was removed in 2.6.10-10
<crimsun> "The driver is too buggy and breaks normal ps2 mouses in certain cases."
<antrix> yeah.. saw that
<antrix> checking bugzilla now
<DocTomoe> I am asking this question on 
<stupendo5> hey, is there a changelog anywhere for the difference between breezy preview and release candidate?
<Riddell> stupendo5: breezy-changes mailing list
<Riddell> DocTomoe: not related to imaclinux are you?
<DocTomoe> negative, Riddell. Should I be?
<Riddell> DocTomoe: someone called DocTome was
<stupendo5> Riddell: thanks
<DocTomoe> I am asking this question on #ubuntu, too, but the answers are not helpful ("Install without package-manager" and "use an outdated version"). Problem description: I followed the fakeroot explanation for the sun JDK (at the ubuntu wiki) step by step, however, "fakeroot"  tells me that no plugin was found, and canceled the installation... any ideas on this one?
<antrix> So I wonder if they've looked at the trackpoint patch since feb 
<dipnlik> I want to install txt2tags from http://txt2tags.sourceforge.net/download.html , what file should I get and how do I install it?
<dipnlik> txt2tags from the repos is very old
<Riddell> dipnlik: you probably need the sources and compile it
<Riddell> DocTomoe: do you have fakeroot installed?
<DocTomoe> Riddell, jupp. java-common and java-something as well. as stated before, I kept to the guide on ubuntu wiki
<dipnlik> Riddell: and how do I compile it? sorry, i'm new to this...
<DocTomoe> dipnlik ... usually it is ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Riddell> dipnlik: uncompress, read the README or INSTALL file and probably as DocTomoe says
<DocTomoe> dipnlik might take a while, tought
<Riddell> dipnlik: you can also poke #ubuntu-motu to update the package
<DocTomoe> Riddell ... if this might be helpfuk, fakeroots output is at http://pastebin.com/386225
<stupendo5> is there a chart or list anywhere that tells what i386-i686 stand for?
<DocTomoe> stupendo5: might be the intel processor line of x86, no? ;)
<stupendo5> well, but i386 seems to refer to all x86 processors (amd or intel). But I'm wondering what the difference is. I've heard there's also i486 & i586
<DocTomoe> you can optimise machine code for higher processors, but that renders that code unusable on older ones. when this one appears in package names, the code is optimized for processors newer or as new as the architecture stated.
<DocTomoe> i586 is the 1992's (?) pentium, btw. 
<kasim> current cpu are i686 and above
<Tm_T> I do have still i486sx2 processor in use
<DocTomoe> they make great routers and need no cooling. 486s are pretty handy for those tasks
<DocTomoe> (which does not help me with my java installation problem, tought -_-)
<kasim> im writing this on a VIA 1Ghz silent i686 CPU
<stupendo5> ok, now I understand
<AMIGrAve> how can I run an emulator (eg: xmame, uae, ...) using DGA as a normal user (not root) ?
<Riddell> DocTomoe: no idea about your java problem I'm afraid
<Tm_T> kasim: too new :/
<kasim> yes and expensive, but silent :=)
<Tm_T> hmm, have to find my ms dos 3.2 disk
<Tm_T> would be great in 80286
<kasim> Tm_T: there is a new OS. Called Linux, check it out ..
<Tm_T> kasim: in 80286...'
<stupendo5> is running apt-get dist-upgrade the same as updating using the new kubuntu cd? Can I use the cd to upgrade?
<kasim> Tm_T: maybe not ..
<Tm_T> kasim: you know, computers with 512K mem ;)
<kasim> stupendo5: i think yes
<Tm_T> sometimes I feel myself too old for this
<Tm_T> stupendo5: not the very same, it's easier to use apt
<kasim> Tm_T: what are the differences to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kasim> just doing this btw
<kasim> i just have some other apps on it too
<stupendo5> I've heard that there's an option to turn off something like "resize window while maximized". Any idea where it is?
<kasim> they are not thrown out, but apart of that ...?
<rikva> Is there a way to upgrade Hoary to the latest Breezy RC1?
<kasim> rikva: yes
<rikva> kasim: how?
<kasim> you have to change your sources to breezy and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<rikva> kasim: thanks
<kasim> rikva: im my etc/apt/sources.list i have lines like:
<kasim> deb     http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<rikva> kasim: I understand what you mean, I just didn't think of it :)
<kasim> rikva: even better. I ment i have *only* breezy lines in sources.list
<rikva> kasim: It wants to delete kubuntu-desktop... is that right? :|
<kasim> dont know, i started from kubuntu hoary not ubuntu hoary
<rikva> yeah me too
<rikva> I have Kubuntu Hoary right now
<kasim> of course thats a big upgrade. alswas a bit risky. but worked for me, some trouble (cant recall details) had to be solved by hand
<rikva> hmm
<rikva> I'll wait for the release then
<kasim> there will be no difference!
<kasim> the upgrade itselv is more the problem
<kasim> i would try it, make a backup of VERY important files
<rikva> so when breezy is really out, updating will also be a problem?
<stupendo5> I've heard that there's an option to turn off something like "resize window while maximized". Any idea where it is?
<rikva> stupendo5: I know, moment
<rikva> stupendo5: okay, I have the Dutch KDE :p
<stupendo5> rikva: ok
<rikva> stupendo5: kcontrol -> desktop
<rikva> stupendo5: window behaviour?
<rikva> stupendo5: moving ?
<kasim> such un upgrade is always risky imho. be prepared to do some things by hand, like delete a package and try again
<brosio> mmm to auto mount device in ubuntuwith kde3.4 what can i use ?
<rikva> stupendo5: can you find it?
<stupendo5> rikva: there we go, thanks a lot
<rikva> np
<stupendo5> I'm used to the law...
<stupendo5> :)
<stupendo5> used to windows really, where you can just flick your mouse up to the corner and close the window
<rikva> fetching 1040 packages... :|
<kasim> hope you have a good connection
<rikva> luckily i have
<kasim> have a cup of tee
<kasim> im not getting unsure if "apt-get dist-upgrade" is the same as a new install from a cd.
<kasim> e.g. i just had to install "kio-locate" by hand. that is no doubt part of breezy kubuntu
<stupendo5> I'm downloading kubuntu iso through torrent at 225 KB/s and also running dist-upgrade
<stupendo5> dist-upgrade is done downloading. now installing
<phoenixbyrd> how do I stop the bouncy icon near my mouse when I start an app?
<brosio> how could i do to add a path to all user like /usr/jdk1.5.0_05/bin ?
<kasim> phoenixbyrd: there is a timeout somewhere for that, and i can be disabled too
<DocTomoe> brosio: have you suceeded in fakeroot?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: excellent work with the website changes (sorry I'm a few hours late)
<stupendo5> phoenixbyrd: kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > Launch Feedback
<theplateau> how can i add mp3 support to amarok? its saying use an alternate engine, its using gstreamer
<philipacamaniac> theplateau: I believe if you install gstreamer0.8 from universe, you'll get mp3 support (I have to check on this real quick)
<philipacamaniac> gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<theplateau> ok thanks, i remember somewhere at google a few packages 
<theplateau> yea those are it
<theplateau> thanks
<kasim> im leaving cia
<stupendo5> is it possible to change the way the clipboard operates. It looks like currently, if you copy something to the clipboard and then close that application, you can't paste it.
<stupendo5> despite the lack of question marks, that was a question...
<philipacamaniac> the clipboard retains the last 10 copies or so, just click the tray icon
<stupendo5> I was trying to copy a file
<stupendo5> I closed konqueror after I selected copy, then I tried to paste it on the desktop, but it said the clipboard is empty. I looked at klipper, but I can't see how to paste the file on the desktop
<philipacamaniac> yeah, i was mostly referring to text copies - sorry :)
<philipacamaniac> btw, everybody get on bittorrent if you have the release candidate :D
<stupendo5> I'm upping at 25
<_lupus> Hi, should "sudo alsaconf" work in kubuntu?
<_lupus> says alsaconf not found even if alsa-utils r there
<philipacamaniac> I'm starting it now on one of my servers, and I have a T1 pipeline. I'll leave it open all day.
<chorton> I just upgraded to the breezy release candidate, and have the boot splash.  How can I change that splash away from the kubuntu one?
<philipacamaniac> chorton: what splash did you want to have?
<chorton> I'm assuming there is a default ubuntu one.
<liteinside04> hello there!
<philipacamaniac> chorton: yes, it looks just the same, but says ubuntu.
<liteinside04> help here please...
<philipacamaniac> well and its brown
<Phobos> Is it better to install the nvidia-glx package or the drivers from nvidia?
<chorton> philipacamaniac: So do you know how I can switch to that?
<philipacamaniac> chorton: yeah hold on
<liteinside04> does anybody here uses gaim vv?
<liteinside04> i need help installing it.. pls...
<liteinside04> hello...
<philipacamaniac> chorton: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<philipacamaniac> chorton: it will then default to the ubuntu artwork
<chorton> philipacamaniac: Okay, tryin it.
<chorton> philipacamaniac: Thank ya very much.
<philipacamaniac> np
<Phobos> How is everyone liking breezy?
<philipacamaniac> I've put it on a laptop so far, and I like it
<chorton> It's on my lappy.  Gnome at least seems to be a tad faster than warthog.
<chorton> Or I'm imagining things.
<philipacamaniac> i also really like Ubuntu Breezy (gasp!)
<Phobos> Is there any reason to stick with Hoary?
<Phobos> It seems like people are having some networking issues with breezy.
<philipacamaniac> wireless or wired?
<Phobos> wireless
<philipacamaniac> hmm - good to know, since my desktop at home (hoary waiting to be upgraded) is wireless
<stupendo5> any idea why amarok isn't updating the collection?
<chorton> My lap is working fine on wireless.
<Phobos> has anybody had nvidia problems with breezy?  I had to jump through some hoops to get my nvidia card to work with hoary.
<chorton> As long as you guys are reading this anyways.
<stupendo5> I have my music folder on the collection list, but it's not finding anything when it scans
<philipacamaniac> stupendo5: what format is your music in?
<philipacamaniac> Phobos: I haven't been able to use anything but the "nv" driver on a GeForce2 Go (laptop)
<stupendo5> mp3
<stupendo5> it plays fine when I play it, but nothing's in my collection or being seen
<philipacamaniac> what about when you go to playlists?
<stupendo5> nothing there
<stupendo5> oh
<stupendo5> wait
<Phobos> philipacamaniac: Is the NVIDIA creating TLS links thing screwing stuff up again? That's what my problem was before.
<stupendo5> yeah there is
<philipacamaniac> Phobos: I've never had Nvidia till now, so I wouldn't know
<nikkia> philipacamaniac: the Geforce2GO was deprecated recently, you'll need to roll back to an older driver, its documented on www.nvidia.com if you go to the drivers for linux page
<philipacamaniac> nikkia: muchas gracias!
<nikkia> basically, the bottom line is that the 7667 driver supports very little that is older than the geforce 4
<stupendo5> philipacamaniac: my playlist is showing under playlists, but why isn't anything in Collection?
<nikkia> (i believe its because 7667 implements OpenGL 2.0 and that can't be done on the pre-4 h/w)
<Phobos> nikkia: I thought that was the idea of their unified driver system so things like that wouldn't happen
<tucoz> Hi, I thought I jump in and update my hoary install to breezy. Do I just follow the update instructions for ubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> stupendo5: did you attempt to build the collection? you have to make sure you choose a database (I prefer SQLlite)
<nikkia> phobos, you'd have thought so, yes, it angers me a bit, because some h/w i have to deal with at work uses OpenGL on TNT2s
<Phobos> nikkia: that sucks...
<Phobos> nikkia: what driver do you use?
<philipacamaniac> nikkia: so I can't get a driver from the repos?
<nikkia> Phobos: on the TNT2s? they're windows machines, running NT4, can't remember which driver
<nikkia> philipacamaniac: you *might* be able to, when this first happened, there was an older driver in there that supported the older cards, but i don't know if its still the case
<nikkia> panickedthumb: i think its 71xx that supports the older cards, but go read nvidia's site to find out for sure
<Phobos> I've heard of some nvidia users prefering to stick with the 6 series instead of the 7 series of drivers
<nikkia> erm, philipacamaniac that was meant for :)
<Phobos> Has anybody with breezy had any luck using the kde compositing stuff?
<stupendo5> philipacamaniac: I attempted to. I went through the wizard. is there something more I have to do?
<philipacamaniac> Phobos: I had it working, but it was **** slow
<Phobos> philipacamaniac: That could have been that you were using the nv driver. I had it working like that too, but when I started using the nvidia driver KDE would just crash on me. This was with hoary of course, maybe things have changed with breezy.
<tucoz> I read that breezy is using kde 3.4.2, but I have updated to 3.5 beta. Is this ok when updating hoary to breezy?
<philipacamaniac> so no gl with composite
<nikkia> philipacamaniac: you can mix them, its very unreliable
<nikkia> its a flag in xorg.conf to enable both together
<philipacamaniac> I'd almost rather just have fake drop shadows then sacrifice speed
<nikkia> personally, i don't bother with the composite stuff, its too unreliable, and requires too many compromises right now
<nikkia> maybe in another 5 years, it might be useable for someone that *works* with GL
<Phobos> philipacamaniac: you can use nokonpmanager
<philipacamaniac> Phobos: i'll take a look at that
<philipacamaniac> stupendo5: I'm looking at amaroK now
<Phobos> philipacamanic: I've never used it, so I count vouch for it, but you can find it at: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29761
<Phobos> uhh, I mean can't not count...
<stupendo5> philipacamaniac: thank you
<phoenixbyrd> I stupidly install the XP theme and it put icons on my desktop, tried removing the theme, but the icons are still there and won't delete, how can I get rid of them?
<philipacamaniac> I remember somone asking the same exact thing a few days ago - was that you, phoenixbyrd?
<phoenixbyrd> prolly
<philipacamaniac> :)
<phoenixbyrd> been a few days now since I been trying to find a way to get rid of them
<Phobos> phoenixbyrd: what happens when you try to delete them?
<phoenixbyrd> whoa ok.... uh. hang on
<phoenixbyrd> access denied
<phoenixbyrd> this is the path it points too /home/phoenixbyrd/Desktop/My Computer
<stupendo5> you'll probably have to use sudo at the terminal
<Phobos> phoenixbyrd: sudo rm -r /home/phoenixbyrd/Desktop/My\ Computer\
<phoenixbyrd> are they just shortcus then? I don't wanna remove my whole home dir or anything like that lol
<phoenixbyrd> ok nothing blowed up yet
<phoenixbyrd> ty guys :)
<Phobos> np
<damg> hi, what do i havw to add to sources.list to access ubuntu`s stuff?
<damg> e.g. libgtk or xchat, xmms and so on
<stupendo5> isn't that stuff in the default repository?
<phoenixbyrd> yea it is
<nalioth> ubotu: tell damg about sources
<damg> i cant install any gtk stuff, ill post the error, moment
<damg> xmms-kde: depends on: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but is not installable and so on
<phoenixbyrd> install libglib then
<phoenixbyrd> u have adept?
<stupendo5> what version of libglib do you have installed right now?
<damg> also several other problems: i cant install packets which are actually 100% in the repository, e.g. pciutils-dev
<damg> or xchat
<damg> apt-get tells me that it didnt find the package, apt-file finds it
<phoenixbyrd> use adept if u have it
<phoenixbyrd> I just installd xchat np from it
<damg> apt-get install xchat: package not available, but referenced by another one. Blah blah there is no candidate for package xchat
<damg> and thats the same for a lot of packages or their depends
<delltony> questoin when i start up kubuntu i get a big dialog box in the center of the screen that says volume 0% and it will not go away any idea how to kill this or find out exactly which process id it is?
<damg> kmix?
<delltony> yeah i'm thinking it might be i did a xkill on it and nada
<philipacamaniac> stupendo5: stuff showed right up when I built my collection in amaroK. maybe go to Configure and make sure a database is selected on the Collections page.
<stupendo5> I did that
<stupendo5> I'm going to restart it
<damg> if anyone asks again: de.archive.ubuntu.com repositories seem to have problems - neither yesterday nor today i could install that stuff. Changed the repos to the ones in the paste the bot mailed to me and everything worked.
<damg> mailed->msgd
<philipacamaniac> stupendo5: okay, trying to add more files to the collection isn't working. what the crap.
<stupendo5> philipacamaniac: after I restarted kubuntu, everything's in the collection. I'm going to try adding more
<philipacamaniac> that's 'tarded. you rebooted, or just restarted kde?
<stupendo4> philipacamaniac: I just restarted the whole system. I suppose I could have tried restarting just kde
<stupendo4> adding songs seems to have worked fine
<helpme> does kubuntu dvd have gaim in it??
<stupendo4> the directory I added doesn't have a playlist file, though. Maybe that has something to do with it
<Mars_^> Hi
<Mars_^> i need help
<Mars_^> in installing dance pad
<Mars_^> ok
<Mars_^> so i will ask
<Mars_^> 1.How can i compile module in to Kernel?
<philipacamaniac> stupendo4: playlists aren't required for the collection (at least not normally)
<stupendo4> right, but I'm thinking it's possible the playlist hindered the songs being added to the collection somehow
<stupendo4> the first directory I added has a playlist file in the directory
<stupendo4> the second one doesn't
<Mars_^> Uhh
<philipacamaniac> how can snapshot parts of the universe repo to a cd? not all, just certain apps and dependencies.
<philipacamaniac> automagically, and I want to be able to apt-cdrom it, not use dpkg -i.
<philipacamaniac> as in, how do we get necessities like dvd and mp3 playing, games, yada yada to people who have very slow connections
<Mars__^> Hi
<Mars__^> I am trying to install dance pad
<Mars__^> but i have problems
<Mars__^> main problem is tajt i am ubuntu user since last week
<Mars__^> and i dont know how to do some thimgs
<Mars__^> I have to compile modulein to kernel
<Mars__^> but i dont know how to do this
<Mars__^> can you help me?
<Mars__^> - parport,
<Mars__^> - parport_pc,
<Mars__^> - joydev,
<Mars__^> - input,
<Mars__^> - hid,
<Mars__^> i have to compile them in to kernel
<Mars__^> But i dont know how :(] 
<Mars_^> Me again
<PhoenixByrd> how do I use katapult?
<Mars_^> Hmm
<philipacamaniac> PhoenixByrd: alt-space
<PhoenixByrd> tyty
<Mars_^> You are going to destroy something wuth it?
<Mars_^> Some castle?
<Mars_^> modprobe - what do i use it to?
<philipacamaniac> Mars_^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto  (not for beginners)
<philipacamaniac> Mars_^: in a Konsole or Terminal, type "man modprobe"
<Mars_^> funny
<Mars_^> mars@lunar:~$ sudo modprobe input
<Mars_^> FATAL: Module input not found.
<Mars_^> shit
<Mars_^> i need it
<philipacamaniac> Mars_^: joydev and usbhid are already running
<Mars_^> ok better for me
<Mars_^> i dont know what i am doing :] 
<Mars_^> uuuu
<Mars_^> another problem
<Mars_^> mars@lunar:~/StepMania/ddrmat-0.12$ make
<Mars_^> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/mars/StepMania/ddrmat-0.12 modules
<Mars_^> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu. Stop.
<Mars_^> make: *** [Default]  Bd 2
<Mars_^> mars@lunar:~/StepMania/ddrmat-0.12$
<philipacamaniac> next time, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com to paste stuff :)
<Mars_^> ok sorry
<philipacamaniac> Mars_^: get the debian source - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ddrmat-source"
<philipacamaniac> it has a readme
<spiral> hi
<Mars_^> how can i get info what version of kernel is mine?
<Mars_^> but how can i know which version of kernel i have? i need it to ask somweone what to do with another thing
<philipacamaniac> Mars_^: "uname -r"
<p> < nub to irc, lookin for channel for help with setting up CS-Server...
<p> anyone have any suggestions?
<slicslak> according to http://ubuntuguide.org/ the java plugin is installed with the package sun-j2re1.5.  i can't find ANY sun java packages.  here's my apt-get sources: http://pastebin.com/386366
<apokryphos> slicslak: giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs (for hoary)
<slicslak> apokryphos, thanks
<elcuco> hi, whats the name of the package to install the build esentials...? 
<apokryphos> build-essential
<elcuco> :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: rubberband is pretty perfect with better graphics cards, btw
<slicslak> i downloaded the .deb, but i can't seem to find the apt-get option that specifies a file to use.
<apokryphos> slicslak: dpkg -i <somepack>.deb
<slicslak> right.  ok thanks.
<PhoenixByrd> all ur settings get saved if u start kde with an empty session?
<TokenBad> in kontact how can I have it auto check the email every like 5 mins
<Xorlev> Need a little help with Kubuntu Breezy...I just installed it clean from the Kubuntu Breezy Preview disk onto a separate partition than my normal system. It seems to work perfectly other than one thing: the mouse is messed up. The mouse moves, the programs work, but unable to click or hover over anything. I can select UI elements with my keyboard and use them, but the mouse refuses to work correctly. Once when I removed my USB mouse and plugged in a 
<Xorlev> PS/2 mouse it started working correctly, but then after a reboot it did the same thing with the PS/2 mouse. I also upgraded completely (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade) and the same symptoms before and after.
<hussam> I'm having a problem with adept. it crashes after I uninstall a program. I uninstalled synaptic and adept crashed after it finished uninstalling.
<TokenBad> in kontact how can I have it auto check the email every like 5 mins
<Riddell> KDE 3.4.3 testers wanted  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343/ breezy main
<SSJ> TokenBad:Settings->Configur KMail->Accounts-> <account you wish to check > -> Modify -> Check Interval
<hussam> Riddell: will kde 3.4.3 make breezy?
<Riddell> hussam: if you test it yes
<hussam> Riddell: ok I'll upgrade to it now.
<Riddell> hussam: great
<Riddell> it's only arts, kdelibs, kdebase
<rikva> I've got a small problem... I did an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy, it deleted kubuntu-desktop. I want to install it now, but it depends on ksysguard, and he doesn't want to install ksysguard
<rikva> " Vereisten:ksysguardd (=4:3.4.2-0ubuntu5) maar 4:3.4.91-0ubuntu0hoary1 wordt genstalleerd"
<Drakeson> is there anything wrong with the ubuntu server? I cannot access it.
<hussam> is there somthing wrong with irc.freenode.net? I keep getting disconnected.
<philipacamaniac> me too
<DaSkreech> Ahh! What happened to breezy
<DaSkreech> It's terrible
<SSJ> rikva:Same problem as this guy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72896
<hussam> DaSkreech: what's wrong with it? it's running brilliantly here
<DaSkreech> The menus are all cluttered and the Splash screen is gaudy
<DaSkreech> it's lost all the Polish and directness of Hoary
<philipacamaniac> the menus have the same number of items, if not less
<DaSkreech> And whats with the mob of package/update managers?
<DaSkreech> I just did an update to Breezy and the menus are huge now :(
<philipacamaniac> huge as in using bigger icons?
<hussam> DaSkreech: or font?
<DaSkreech> Huge as in they go to the bottom of the screen then they have more programs with more entries after that
<DaSkreech> You know the more programs item which opens up more menus?
<hussam> DaSkreech: More Applications?
<hussam> DaSkreech: you can always remove any applications you don't need
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah :-)
<philipacamaniac> holy crap - that sounds like a standard debian/kde installation
<DaSkreech> It does
<DaSkreech> I nearly cried
<philipacamaniac> my breezy started nice and clean, so you know
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Is Kynaptic still there?
<hussam> I'm still happy kde in Breezy seems more stable than hoary. 
<rikva> SSJ: yepp same problem
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: Adept replaces Kynaptic
<SSJ> rivka:I can't help, I'm afraid, but at least you're not alone =)
<DaSkreech> My friend did update his laptop and it's a tad unstable
<DaSkreech> His power managment is shot
* DaSkreech heads off
<rikva> SSJ: i've found the solution, I think. If i'm right i'll post it
<rikva> The only packet  I miss now is kicker...
<SSJ> rikva:Great stuff - well done!
<rikva> it conflicts with the file /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/apps/kmenu.png' that is also in kdelibs-data
<rikva> first reboot.
<philipacamaniac> whoa. I got 3d rendering working on a geforce2 go, but the framerate is horrid.
<Xorlev> philipacamaniac: Does the nvidia proprietary drivers cover the GeForce 2 Go?
<philipacamaniac> Xorlev: I installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<rikva|laptop> SSJ: ok, didn't work, system is borked :(
<rikva|laptop> downloading the install torrent now
<SSJ> rikva - that's a shame :( I'm sure it will be fixed in time for Breezy, though.
<rikva|laptop> I hope so - I can handle it though
<cge> Is there some way to get KPDF to shrink a page to fit another paper size for printing?
<Kyaneos> hi
<MikeStyle> hi guys, im trying to set up my own irc server using UnrealIRCd...but im not sure how to edit the .conf file to my liking...could someone help?
<philipacamaniac> MikeStyle: visit #unreal-support@irc.unrealircd.com
<DaSkreech> Will I be able to apt-get KDE 3.5?
<chavo> DaSkreech, yes
<gdh> Yes, when it's available :)
<DaSkreech> Cool :)
<chavo> you can get the beta now, I believe. I'm running 3.5, but I build myself.
<DaSkreech> What was wrong with Kynaptic?
<Tm_T> I use beta
<Tm_T> chavo: you're running 3.5-svn?
<chavo> yes
<Tm_T> ok
<chavo> It's very nice
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<DaSkreech> Wow
<Tm_T> beta is too :)
<DaSkreech> appeal will be done by March?
<elcuco> hi all
<DaSkreech> Sorry all is sick today
<elcuco> sorry to hear that
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to turn on Drag and drop in KDE?
<elcuco> i have downloaded kubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso, is there anything i should know about it? something bad?
<nalioth> elcuco: nothing at all, have fun
<elcuco> i will update as soon as i install, so dont tell me about versions
<elcuco> no special bugs?
<elcuco> btw, if i md5sum /dev/cdrom, i should get the sane md5sum as the iso right?
<DaSkreech> I'd not think so
<elcuco> ok, then how can i md5sum the disk...?
<elcuco> copying it to the disk...?
<DaSkreech> Do you have the iso?
<DaSkreech> md5sum the ISO
<DaSkreech> Or mount /dev/cdrom to a folder and md5sum the folder
<DaSkreech> anything inside of /dev is a special file which describes hardware. Not the data that the hardware is transporting
<logikal_> i just woke up
<elcuco> i dd'ed it and then md5sum the new iso
<elcuco> the md5sum is wrong
<fate00> what is a "breezy-release-candidate"?
<fate00> it's not a final release is it
<fate00> is it going to be buggy or something?
<fate00> is everyone gone?
<BlackDesert> hi
<BlackDesert> RC means use with carefull...
<BlackDesert> and backup before using...
<hydrogen> I have had no problems with it
<TokenBad> how come kopete crashes?
<fate00> BlackDesert: what if I install the release candidate now
<Tm_T> RC means "we should release this? let's wait one week to make it really sure"
<fate00> and I want the final version
<fate00> do I have to completely format and reinstall to get it?
<Tm_T> no
<fate00> how do I upgrade to the final version then?
<fate00> without formatting
<Tm_T> fate00: just as normally you keep your kubuntu uptodate
<fate00> really?
<Tm_T> yes
<BlackDesert> yes ...
<fate00> do you have the RC?
<BlackDesert> ;-)
<Tm_T> fate00: I've been using breezy now over a week :)
<fate00> sorry for all of these questions, I just don't want to mess up my laptop
<fate00> I have kubuntu hoary on my desktop
<fate00> I just didn't know breezy was stable
<BlackDesert> u'll better wait...only 1 week...
<Tm_T> BlackDesert: wait what?
<fate00> well see, I promised myself I'd install linux on my laptop when breezy came out
<BlackDesert> wait the release of stable...13 october
<fate00> I can wait a week, but I don't really want to
<fate00> it's really difficult going back to Windows
<fate00> it's so... inferior
<BlackDesert> eheheh :-)
* DaSkreech laughs at http://www.battle.net
<fate00> I just hope they have good laptop support now
<BlackDesert> or install hoary and then upgrade....
<fate00> last time I installed linux it ate through my battery
<Tm_T> fate00: oh, upgrade, breezy is imho better than hoary
<fate00> can I burn the iso to a 650 mb cd?
<fate00> or do I need one of those 700 mb ones?
<fate00> all of my CD-RWs are 650
<Tm_T> fate00: eh, you can upgrade your hoary to breezy
<Tm_T> that's how I did it
<Tm_T> and you don't need any cd:s
<fate00> Tm_T: yeah, but I don't have hoary on my laptop
<fate00> I have Windows
<fate00> my desktop is the one with linux
<TokenBad> in kontact under what is outgoing mail?
<DaSkreech> In that case upgrade Windows to Hoary then Hoary to breezy :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: You didn't have larger menus when you finished the upgrade?
<TokenBad> I am trying to setup an outgoing mail in kontact
<TokenBad> anyone help?
<amu> TokenBad: accounts, sending
<TokenBad> yeah just found it
* TokenBad slaps head
* amu gives TokenBad his glases 
<BlackDesert> any suggestions about a p2p program (better than amule...)
<TokenBad> yeah think I need them
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes
<Chousuke> BlackDesert: bittorrent? :P
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: strange, but looks like it's "widened"
<TokenBad> does kubuntu have any good games for download?
<Chousuke> TokenBad: Frozen Bubble!
<Chousuke> The most addictive Free game in the universe.
<frank23> i'm upgrading to breezy, I hope apt's incantations work!
<Tm_T> no, freeciv2!
<TokenBad> get it from kynaptic?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> and hmm.
<TokenBad> I don't see it listed
<Chousuke> enable universe repos
<Chousuke> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: linespacing is bigger, dunno why
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I meant in terms of the number of programs installed
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: not really?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I have a nuge number of programs now
<DaSkreech> huge
<Tm_T> I always have =)
<DaSkreech> Is there supposed to be a kynaptic entry? 
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no, adept
<Tm_T> better
<DaSkreech> Well I still have kynaptic and all the old stuff
<DaSkreech> how do I purge them?
<BlackDesert> sudo dpkg --purge [name] 
<MarcC> alright, I'm here to nag a dev
<MarcC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72896
<SpudULike> #ubuntu
<MarcC> </nag>
<TokenBad> in kubuntu where is games listes?
* philipacamaniac pokes Riddell
<philipacamaniac> who's been using kubuntuforums.net?
<tucoz> Hi, I am trying to install kubuntu from a cd. But, something is wrong and after the installer has found the hardware (floppy etc) it tries to mount the cd but fails
#kubuntu 2005-10-13
<tucoz> Is it possible to install kubuntu using a net installer?
<_rene> do you have 2 cd roms?
<tucoz> no, unfortunatley
<tucoz> I have a laptop
<_rene> ah
<tucoz> This must be something with the debian installer, as the same happens when I tried debian a while back.
<menyx> Hi, How can remount a vfat partition with a umask  diferent to the one that is on the fstab without the need to reboot?
<menyx> doing "mount -o remount" after changing the umask in the fstab doesn't work
<tucoz> It might work to install using another partition, but I do not know how this is made. I.e. put the installer on another partition
<BlackDesert> anyboby knows how to start bittorrent.... :-(
<BlackDesert> installation seems ok...
<tucoz> BlackDesert: what do you mean? bittorrent terminal client?
<_rene> tucoz, for floppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28install%29
<tucoz> _rene: No floppy :(
<phoenixbyrd> BlackDesert: Use Azureus for bittorrent
<_rene> tucoz, for netboot:
<_rene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?highlight=%28install%29
<_rene> ah, no floppy
<BlackDesert> OK now i downld azureus...i try...
<_rene> sorry
<tucoz> _rene: thanks for the links. I might be able to work something out.
<libben> why am i getting 1.8 mbit second from my dvd rom? i have dma on
<libben> atleast it says its on
<libben> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<delltony> question for some reason now after doing an apt-get upgrade i get kmix coming up on startup and putting this big annoying Volume dialog in the center of the screen. It will not go away and I have no idea what the process id is to kill it i did a pgrep kmix and killed that id but it didn't resolve the problem
<delltony> if you have any idea how to fix this it would be great cause i can't really use the pc cause i can't see anything cause the volume dialog keeps focus
<mrplant> instaling
<mrplant> kde 3.5b
<mrplant> pray...
<mrplant> 4me
<delltony> dammmmmmmmmmmn it Volume dialog go away so i can use my pc
<BlackDesert> praying...louder PRAYING....
<gdh> delltony: ever considered a career in software testing?
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sleep ->
<gdh> ooh a career in sleep :)
<gdh> Tm_T++
<delltony> now thats thought
<delltony> sleep specialist
<delltony> :)
<libben> why am i getting 1.8 mbit second from my dvd rom? i have dma on
<libben> atleast it says its on
<libben> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<gdh> libben: We heard you the first time. No answer = we don't know.
<frank23> test
<gdh> frank23: arf
<delltony> riddell where you at man? 
<mrplant> 94% kde 3.5 beta
<mrplant> if i won't be back in 15minutes
<mrplant> ... then don't install kde 3.5 beta ;d
<BlackDesert> :-)
<BlackDesert> byez
<mrplant> preconfiguring...
<mrplant> [bye] 
<mrplant> ok reboot
<mrplant> kde 3.5b
<mrplant> on board - works
<mrplant> ;] 
<frank23> does kde 3.5 work?
<mrplant> yep
<mrplant> i had to force one thing but
<frank23> this is on breezy?
<mrplant> its a common problem
<frank23> what did you force
<mrplant> future1s
<mrplant> asy36a
<mrplant> oops
<mrplant> not here lol
<mrplant> wait.
<tucoz> hi, do you know how I can disable the soundcard on boot. Breezy freezes in the boot process, when loading the "hotplug subsystem"
<tucoz> It is my soundcard that is not detected properly
<mrplant>  i dont remember
<mrplant> kdelibs
<mrplant> there was some problem with them
<mrplant> but i found the solution to 
<mrplant> force them
<frank23> after you forced it, does synaptic still say it's broken
<mrplant> no
<mrplant> ill try to show you the problem if i find that site again
<mrplant> with the solution
<mrplant> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/366506
<mrplant> had a similar problem
<mrplant> like the guy on these forums
<tucoz> join #kubuntu-boot
<linuxzegnus> hola ?
<linuxzegnus> hi ?
<logikal_> I can't compile anything "\
<logikal_> :\
<gdh> Then go back to Gentoo :)
<logikal_> something is messed up
<logikal_> when i do make install
<logikal_> it gives some error msg
<logikal_> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/385963
<gdh> Urg, qt compile pain
<gdh> I steer well clear of that :)
<Xorlev> logikal_: You need to run make install as root :P
<logikal_> ok
<logikal_> sudo make install ?
<Xorlev> But the QT errors...have you tried compiling other QT apps?
<logikal_> well
<logikal_> I tried 3 different sources
<logikal_> 3 different themes
<logikal_> 3 tar.gzs, they all gave same error on make install
<Xorlev> Try sudo make install, but there seems to be another error up there though.
<Xorlev> make[3] : *** [crystalclient.lo]  Error 1
<logikal_> here
<logikal_> let me show you more detailed
<logikal_> I just did make clean
<logikal_> then i did sudo make
<logikal_> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/386692
<Xorlev> logikal_: You might ask in #kde
<logikal_> ok
<phoenixbyrd> how do I get gnome desktop?
<logikal_> gnome comes with ubuntu
<phoenixbyrd> I'm using kubuntu
<logikal_> when you go to login, select session and change to gnome
<logikal_> on the login screen
<logikal_> do ctrl+alt+backspace and select session, and gnome
<phoenixbyrd> gnome get's installed with kubuntu preiview install?
<logikal_> it should
<phoenixbyrd> k
<logikal_> if not go to "Synpatic Package Manager"
<logikal_> or not
<Xorlev> Err, ubuntu-desktop (gnome) doesn't come with kubuntu :P
<phoenixbyrd> it's not installed
<logikal_> well
<phoenixbyrd> and lucky me, adept says break install
<logikal_> phoenixbyrd, go to synaptic package manager
<logikal_> and download gnome
<phoenixbyrd> can't install it if adept says break install, kynaptic won't install it either :(
<phoenixbyrd> is there anyway to fix those stupid break installs?
<Hobbsee> morning all
<andreas__> hi!
<andreas__> I made a dist-upgrade yesterday and suddenly aterm felt very sluggish
<andreas__> anyone else experiencing the same?
<andreas__> switching to an old kernel didn't help
<phoenixbyrd> hey, can anyone give me a hand in getting the reaplayer plugin for firefox working?
<phoenixbyrd> andreas__: I haven't had any problems yet
<andreas__> phoenixbyrd, I'm noticing it while moving and resizing aterms
<andreas__> I have show contents while moving/resizing enabled
<phoenixbyrd> I don't even have aterm installed lol
<andreas__> :|
* andreas__ bites phoenixbyrd 
<phoenixbyrd> :O
<Fiya_Brb> l
<Lord_Athur> hi
<BlankB> lo
<phoenixbyrd> hi
<Lord_Athur> A question, What's nwe have kubuntu 5.10?
<phoenixbyrd> lots of nudidty
<Lord_Athur> A question, What's nwe have kubuntu 5.10? a thing that kubuntu 5.04 does not have
<Lord_Athur> What is it phoenixbyrd ?
<phoenixbyrd> idk, I haven't used 5.04, I'm a kubuntu virgin
<BlankB> openoffice 2
<BlankB> plus see: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php
* phoenixbyrd bangs head against the wall for the helix player teasing him
<Lord_Athur> BlankB, I have a computer with 500MHz in prossesor, 120 in memory and 10g in the heavy disk, Can I install kubuntu 5.10?
<phoenixbyrd> realplayer plugin was a no go, and now the helix player is just a tease
<BlankB> you can install it but it will not be very fast.
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> now I cannot use openoffice.org very well
<Lord_Athur> I'll have to buy me a new PC
<Lord_Athur> :P
<BlankB> openoffice uses a lot of resources.
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> When I was using windows the word program (of microsoft) was faster than openoffice
<BlankB> For slower machines there are alternative window manager other than KDE and Gnome that might be better. 
<phoenixbyrd> xfce4 I think, I like that w.e it's called
<BlankB> You might try Koffice or one of the other word style programs for better performance.
<Lord_Athur> What is the diference of koffice and openoffice=
<Lord_Athur> ?
<BlankB> I am not sure I have never used it.
<Lord_Athur> well I test the koffice program+
<BlankB> There is one other that I am trying to think of the name but cant remember what it was. 
<BlankB> I think it was called abiword
<Lord_Athur> I believe that Ubuntu and kubuntu have a bad sources list
<Lord_Athur> yes is called abiword
<Lord_Athur> but I cannot install it
<Lord_Athur> the sources list does not have a web page for download the program with apt
<Lord_Athur> What should I do?
<BlankB> I see what you mean. I just tried installing it without success.
<dicrapio> hello all, 
<Lord_Athur> hi dicrapio 
<dicrapio> quick ques, whats the easiest way to make a deb file?
<BlankB> did it give you an error about abiword-common?
<Lord_Athur> yes
<BlankB> That is the same problem I had. I am not sure what to do about that.
<Lord_Athur> well I'm spanish and for this rezon the distribution send me the errors in Spanish :S
<Lord_Athur> BlankB, We havo to search in the internet a list for chang the default list of kubuntu
<mrplant> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<mrplant> i'm an ubuntu user but i love this quote ;d
<mrplant> kubuntu to be precise
<Lord_Athur> How can I see the prosses that my PC is doing?
<Lord_Athur> for kill it?
<BlankB> ctrl + escape
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<Lord_Athur> What happen when I kill something that is using the system?
<BlankB> What do you mean? What is an example?
<Lord_Athur> :D no, it was not
<Lord_Athur> was a  question
<Lord_Athur> I am in the 15 years old and I do not know very well the English grammar, here all the person speak spanish and for this reazon maybe you Won't be able to understand me
<Lord_Athur> :D
<BlankB> Your english is better than my spanish. 8)
<Lord_Athur> jajaja ok
<phoenixbyrd> omfg, now all I gotta do is figure out my webcam crap and I can do everything I did in windows lmao
<phoenixbyrd> gots my game, music videos... happy so far 
<Lord_Athur> BlankB, can you use the floppy driver with kubuntu?
<BlankB> The floppy should show up under  media:/   in konqueror
<finn> never thought it would happen, i'd always been a kde user, but after 6 months of ubuntu, i'm struggling to find kde as easy to use as gnome
<Lord_Athur> yes
<mrplant> phoenixbyrd: what games do you play under ubuntu?
<Lord_Athur> but I can't write or see the floppy disk
<mrplant> i recommend the native game Battle for Wesnoth if you haven't tried it yet :)
<phoenixbyrd> secondlife, americas army and enemy territory
<mrplant> i don't know second life, gotta check it
<phoenixbyrd> secondlife actually runs better, install it with wine and run it with winex3
<phoenixbyrd> *runs better then it did in windows
<phoenixbyrd> everyone around me complains about lag and I just sit there and smile :)
<BlankB> what is winex3?
<phoenixbyrd> a different version of wine? idk, the ppl on the secondlife forum said to use that for secondlife
<mrplant> second life
<mrplant> is an online world right?
<mrplant> but its not free :(
<mrplant> then ill pass
<phoenixbyrd> yea, it's more like a giant 3d chat room
<mrplant> winex3 is cedega i think
<phoenixbyrd> it's free, for a basic account
<mrplant> oh
<phoenixbyrd> u might need a credit card to set the account up, but basic accounts are free now
<phoenixbyrd> I had to pay for mine lol
<m_tadeu> mee too
<phoenixbyrd> what's ur name on sl?
<mrplant> phoenixbyrd if you like
<mrplant> mmorpgs
<mrplant> you can check planeshift.it
<mrplant> it runs natively under linux
<phoenixbyrd> yea, I got that too, haven't really played it much yet
<mrplant> (though i know SL is not MMORPG)
<mrplant> and i encourage everybody to try wesnoth, i got hooked recently though ive watched the game developing for like 2 years;] 
<mrplant> if you like strategy games
<mrplant> i can't register on SL cause i don't have a real credit card (only for transactions in my country) :(
<phoenixbyrd> what country?
<mrplant> poland
<mrplant> k, its time to sleep
<mrplant> goodbye guys.
<phoenixbyrd> night
<dicrapio>  has anyone tried to install knemo? i get an error saying there sopme files from knetworkconf installed (mostly icons) so knemo wont install
<dicrapio> any thoughts?
<zaki> ?
<Hobbsee> ??
<Cheapie> hmm, apparently i can't format or write to my floppy
<Hobbsee> does the floppy work, or is it a dead floppy?
<Cheapie> oh, the floppy is fine
<Cheapie> i've tried two floppies
<Cheapie> and the floppy drive is also properly working
<Cheapie> kfloppy whines "Unexpected density number 0."
<Cheapie> apparently my windows ntldr was on hdb
<Cheapie> and i installed slax over that 
<Cheapie> (slax has no grub or lilo)
<Cheapie> and grub installed on hda
<Cheapie> and can't boot windows because i goofed up installing slax over
<Cheapie> so i'm attempting some crazy bootdisk recovery stuff by fdisk -mbr and such, as well as going to the recovery console as well
<Cheapie> for win2k
<pyth3r> hi all
<Cheapie> as well
<Cheapie> though i can't create a grub disk because kde don't like my floppy drive for some wierd reason
<jmg> ok guess i cant downgrade
<kkathman> evening all :)
<frank23> where is the repo for kde 3.5beta
<frank23> and is it safe to use it^
<kkathman> frank23: what version are you on right now?
<frank23> 3.4.2
<kkathman> 3.5 I think is still beta, of course, which means that you use it knowing that there may be bugs
<frank23> I know
<frank23> is it possible to revert to kde 3.4.2 if there are problems?
<kkathman> I'd say that you probably could, by doing an uninstall, then possibly reinstalling the version your have
<phoenixbyrd> how do I run gnomoradio?
<phoenixbyrd> nvm
<frank23> kkathman: ok.. thanks
<Hobbsee> frank23: 3.5 beta seems very stable
<frank23> Can I ask someone to try something for me?? The keyboard map that I want is not working but all the others seem to be working.
<frank23> If someone can try and use Canada(Multilingual), it would be great!
<jsubl2> Hobbsee: show me your apt sources line for 3.5
<Hobbsee> #KDE 3.5 Beta
<Hobbsee> #deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<Hobbsee> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu breezy main
<Hobbsee> the first one wasnt working yesterday, and i havent uncommented it
<Hobbsee> can i run both uncommented without a problem?
<Hobbsee> seeing as they would be getting the same packages
<jsubl2> thank you
<Hobbsee> no problems
<jsubl2> i use to have riddell's key so you did not get the gpg error
<jsubl2> but lost it.
<Hobbsee> it's back on the site
<Hobbsee> but the mirror apparently works fine
<jsubl2> k thanks
<frank23> kubuntu.org seems to be working
<Hobbsee> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<Hobbsee> key is off there
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<Hobbsee> the gpg error for not having riddell's key
<Hobbsee> when upgrading to 3.5 beta
<jsubl2> the key fixed it.  updating.
<apokryphos> you didn't follow the instructions then :)
<apokryphos> oh ok, cool.
<jsubl2> apt-key add ~jsubl2/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: well it was a little hard to point people to the key when it wasnt on the site a day or so ago...
<jsubl2> getting 316kb from mirrorservice
<delltony> hey riddell you around?
<Hobbsee> he's been idle for 18 mins, so maybe
<jsubl2> got to be 4 am or so in uk
<delltony> good hopefully i can get his help on an issue i'm having with kmix 
<Hobbsee> delltony: what's your issue?
<delltony> anyone else besides me getting this annoying Volume dialog box in the center of the screen
<jsubl2> with what app
<delltony> that simply will not go away regardless of how many times i kill -9 kmix
<jsubl2> with 3.5 beta or 3.4.2 kde
<jsubl2> brb
<delltony> well i'm assuming its kmix
<delltony> thats the only thing i know of hat i have installed on here for volume that appears to be running
<delltony> i can make a screenshot if needed
<Hobbsee> probably useful
<delltony> let me look on the kde build
<Hobbsee> then someone can tell you if it is kmix or not
<delltony> yeah hang on a sec
<delltony> 3.4.2 on kde
<delltony> and let me make the screenshot hang on
<delltony> http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=132342
<Hobbsee> that doesnt look like the standard kmix...
<Hobbsee> you've presumably tried xkill and clicked on it
<delltony> yeah already tried that
<delltony> doesn't do anything
<jsubl2> does sound work
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> sound and all is fine
<delltony> its just this dialog will not go away
<Hobbsee> tried restarting x?
<delltony> yep
<Hobbsee> mmm...bummer
<delltony> even did a dis-upgrade and all
<delltony> to see if it was a fixed bug
<delltony> wish there was a way to tell what actually id/process this thing belongs to
<delltony> :(
<snausages> has anyone gotten airport to work on 5.10?
<delltony> just curious going on the description in the apt-cache show is adept like synaptic?
<jsubl2> adept is much nicer
<Hobbsee> !airport
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<delltony> but the same logic?
<delltony> as in its a package manager
<jsubl2> heh i like it and i did not like kynaptic.. that is all i know
<delltony> i hear you i hate kynaptic
<delltony> i'm a apt guy myself
<Hobbsee> kynaptic...yes...made me install synaptic as one of the first steps
<Hobbsee> adept's nice though
<delltony> anyone here have a motorola phone?
<jsubl2> adept is nice enough i don't need synaptic
<delltony> reason i say is i was thinking about doing a deb build of moto4lin using checkinstall
* delltony gonna restart session to try and get rid of annoyinig dialog box brb
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: well neither do i now, but i didnt know what adept was until after i had grabbed firefox and synaptic
<[Relic] > do most tv tuner cards work?
<[Relic] > finding little if anything on kworld cards
<mekgp> ....taking an impromptu poll:  Breezy ready to go? Yes or No?
<jsubl2> yes
<jsubl2> kubuntu is rather 
<jsubl2> no idea about the gnome side
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> mekgp: you looking to dist upgrade or upgrade from cd?
<delltony> any update on this volume thing yet?
<delltony> huston we have a problem come in riddell :)
<delltony> houston even
<jsubl2> almost 5am in uk
<delltony> cool he should be sobbering up around this time
<jsubl2> i was thinking sleepin.
<delltony> i was only joking
<jsubl2> delltony: you on hoary or breezy
<delltony> hey wonder what this dialog box goes to 
<delltony> i'm on breezy
<jsubl2> kubuntu 
<delltony> yeah
<jsubl2> or ubuntu
* delltony hates gnome
<jsubl2> damn i just loaded from a cd only a week old.. i am not see that
<delltony> see wha?
<jsubl2> did u post a link to pastebin
<satafterh> any pro's in here answer a question
<delltony> satafterh, just ask and if we know we will help
<jsubl2> delltony: see the thing in the middle of the screen
<delltony> jsubl2, i posted the image link
<jsubl2> i was rebooting into kde 3.5
<delltony> you need the link again or something? just curious
<jsubl2> yes
<delltony> alright
<jsubl2> scroll up copy/paste
<delltony> http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=132342
<jsubl2> kmix don't show a screen like that i don't think
<delltony> yeah but what else could it be
<delltony> i haven't installed anything other than doing a apt-get update and upgrade
<delltony> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<delltony> from a fresh breezy iso
<delltony> well i installed mplayer 
<satafterh> I am new to linux, i installed both ubuntu and kubuntu to see which one suits me best. i have decided to go with kubuntu(more eye candy lol) i want to uninstall unbuntu and every app that it installed as my kubuntu menu is cluttered with unbuntu app have can i unistall only ubuntu app asided from doing it one by one?
<jsubl2> smoke break
<delltony> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop shold fix you up
<delltony> that should remove all the gnome associated stuff if i remember correctly
<satafterh> thanks i will try it
<satafterh> if that doesnt work, anything with gnome in kpackage should be safe to remove??
<Hobbsee> um...should be, depending on what else it tries to remove as well
<Hobbsee> OOo 1.9.129 has just gone into the reps....
<Hobbsee> for breezy, that is
<Jakk> I came here to basically say that the new release is so kickass It feels like a renewed faith in KDE
<delltony> Hobbsee, you thnk this dialog might be part of gstreamer?
<Hobbsee> delltony: got no idea, i've never seen it before
<delltony> jakk the new kde beta or kubuntu?
<satafterh> what is OO0 1,9.129?
<Hobbsee> openoffice.org
<Hobbsee> we had 1.9.125 in the repositories before
<Jakk> delltony: Kubuntu, I always loved the project from its first release and I knew about it, then decided that KDE was over bloated with CRAP and decided to go FreeBSD and look for light weight window managers like Enlightenment
<delltony> yeah kubuntu is sweet
<delltony> if ii could just figure out why i got this freaking dialog box on here id be all good
<jsubl2> delltony.. terminate all apps one at a time including ones in the systray
<Jakk> delltony: All Hail! XD, But for me the only sorrowsome part is that it's not BSD :( cries**, but the devs at Ubuntu pull some pretty amazing stuff
<jsubl2> i bet that aint from kmix
<Jakk> Linux just got Lethal, Hail Kubuntu =D
<jsubl2> delltony keep right clicking on desktop and select refresh desktop
<delltony> anyone know what the command is for gstreamer i gotta feeling this is a gstreamer dialog
<jsubl2> delltony: did you try the command xprop and clicking on that volume dialog
<jsubl2> type gst and then hit tab key
<jsubl2> gst-register-0.8 is a good command to run
<delltony> ok  let me try that
<delltony> this thing is freakin pissing me off 
<delltony> if i only knew the id number id kill it
<jmg> hey guys
<Jakk> anyone know if Toshiba laptops or HP laptops are more compatible with linux?
<jmg> any tips on downgrading from 3.5b1 to breezy packages
<Hobbsee> Jakk: toshiba a10 satellite working fine here
<Hobbsee> jmg: why do you want to?
<Jakk> Bobosee: thanks :D
<Jakk> I'm thinking about getting a tablet =D
<Jakk> kindof not the same as a laptop, but hell it'll rule
<jmg> hobbsee: have to 3.5b1 broken for me
<Hobbsee> jmg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=365382&highlight=remove#post365382
<jmg> Hobbsee: i did it :)
<jmg> back in breezy proper now
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> how'd 3.5 break for you?
<catmeister> Hey, I'm having some difficulty with amarok. I have all engines installed. But, none are available for the admin user I created. Only arts and xine engines are available for the other 2 users. Group settings?
<catmeister> Anyone got any ideas?
<catmeister> Gargoylol, you know anything about amarok?
<catmeister> Hi, seth.
<cyne> what's the prob catmeister 
<catmeister> Well, I have all engines installed. Gstreamer is not apearing in my 2 reg. users. Nothing is showing up in my admin user.
<catmeister> Its more annoying than anything, xine engine works great and I can always just use amarok in one session and do admin work in another session.
<catmeister> I got arts showing up in the admin user for a minute, but the arts engine locks up amarok when you load a stream.
<catmeister> I'm a long time slack user who just switched to kubuntu. There are some things that I prefer the way slack does things, but overall I have been VERY impressed.
<alyks> how can I install sawfish?
<alyks> when I try to apt-get sawfish, it just says that the package has been removed
<catmeister> Have you added the universe package sets?
<catmeister> When is a better time to log in?
<Hobbsee> a bette rtime to log in?
<kkathman> Hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey :)
<kkathman> did you do your breezy install yet?
<kkathman> I have been busy today so I havent had a chance to try to burn the ISO with Nero
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i installed it a coupel of days ago
<Hobbsee> finally got my sound to work too
<kkathman> great!!
<kkathman> what was the deal with the sound?
<kkathman> Im still trying to figure out on my Win box how to get Nero to burn an ISO...I have always used Disk Juggler, so I have to learn a new proggie.
<Hobbsee> had to mute the headphone jack sense and the line jack sense
<Hobbsee> after that, works like a charm
<Hobbsee> happens with this intel integrated sound card every few kernel updates
<Hobbsee> there's a option in the menu to burn as image
<Hobbsee> let me go check, if the other comp is on
<Hobbsee> nope, it's not
<rr> hi all
<Hobbsee> kkathman: http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<Hobbsee> hi rr
<rr> I have a kwifimanager question, about the enable at startup script, could some1 help?
<haffe> Hello. 
<haffe> I'm thinking about upgrading to kubuntu 5.10, is it stable enough to do this?
<rr> btw I downloaded kubuntu 10 rc and it's awesome so far
<Hobbsee> haffe: sure
<Hobbsee> running kubuntu 5.10 here now
<Hobbsee> rr that it is
<Hobbsee> got no idea about kiwifimanager, but what's the question?
<haffe> Ok, I tried the beta back at Colony 1. That was not a smoth ride :)
<Hobbsee> eek
<Hobbsee> it wouldnt be
<Hobbsee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051008/ is where teh most recent cd's are
<rr> when I startup the kwifimngr doesn't load the "/sbin/dhclient" script to start dhcp, I have to manually activate, I'm sure this has something to do with user privilages
<haffe> I guess just changing hoary to breezy in sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade won't work?
<seth_k|lappy> haffe, yes, that will work fine
<Hobbsee> rr: well who's it owned by?
<logikal> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi logikal :)
<rr> I mean without root user privilages, since dhclient can only run as root
<logikal> what's up? =)
<Hobbsee> preface it with sudo, and it should run
<gargoylol> i know nothing of amarok, im an xmmser
<logikal> Still haven't gotten things to compile right Hobbsee 
<rr> I'll try that, I was thinking it needed something like that but with extra characters or so
<Hobbsee> logikal :( i was trying to compile firefox beta 2 earlier...that didnt work either
<logikal> compiling things seems anal retentative
<logikal> :\
<rr> has anyone tried Opera browser?
<logikal> seems a bit rough
<Hobbsee> rr: yes
<Hobbsee> lol yeah, it's a pain in the neck i find
<Hobbsee> so i try and avoid it like the plague
<Hobbsee> rr: works really nicely
<rr> I tried it on XP, but I'm wondering if it would work as good in kde
<logikal> it does
<Hobbsee> rr: yeah, seems to work pretty well
<Hobbsee> i always get an error about it not having found a plugin though, havent looked at that much yet
<rr> is it availble through apt-get?
<Hobbsee> um, not sure
<Hobbsee> check for it, otherwise it's really simple installing the dev
<logikal> what's the error hobbsee
<logikal> Maybe I can help, since i've learned a lot about compiling things..
<Hobbsee> it cant find the plugin?  i dont remember, i havent tried installing it again yet
<Hobbsee> doenst seem to matter
<logikal> how easy are RPMs?
<Hobbsee> using alien?  havent tried it
<logikal> heres my error
<logikal> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/386692
<Hobbsee> eek, no clu
<Hobbsee> e
<Hobbsee> rr: otherwise, grab the static deb from the opera site, untar it, cd to the directory, and "sudo dpkg -i opera[hit tab] "
<rr> oh I already downloaded the deb package, just haven't installed it yet
<rr> I'm really fond of konqueror in kde, in XP Opera is the best for me
<Hobbsee> rr: there's no reason why you cant run both, and pick and choose based on your mood :)
<logikal> what do i do with a file named install-kde3.sh
<logikal> ?
<logikal> in a tar.gz
<Hobbsee> you want to install kde3?
<logikal> no it's a theme
<logikal> im trying to install
<Hobbsee> i couldnt tell you, but there are generally instructions on kde-look.org on how to install themes
<rr> good point hobsee, I just like keeping my OS's lean, without many same purpose programs, but Opera does do many things different
<Hobbsee> true
<rr> someone got libdvdcss working in breezy?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...ought to try that
<rr> I would not work for me during ./configure
<rr> it
<Hobbsee> you had to compile it?
<Hobbsee> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb looks to be the most recent, assumign that's from the right place
<rr> yeah
<rr> okay I had the same version, but as a .tar source instead
<rr> downloading .deb now
<Hobbsee> well that makes it harder :P
<haffe> I wan't to backup my kmail mails and adressbook. How should I do that?
<rr> do I use adept, "open with"
<Hobbsee> haffe: their config will be in /home/user/.kde/
<Hobbsee> somewhere around there
<Hobbsee> installed libdvdcss2 via deb, worked find
<rr> oh it's under kubuntu package menu
<Hobbsee> *fine
<Hobbsee> about ot test
<rr> seemed to install okay, going to test it now
<rr> wb hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty
<rr> having a bit of trouble with kaffeine laoding dvd, i'm going to restart and will bb in a while
<chx> Breezy is worse than Hoary :(
<chx> there is a certain bug which was fixed in Hoary
<chx> and now reappeared
<Hobbsee> which bug was this?
<chx> rotated desktop not resized correctly
<seth_k|lappy> is there a bugzilla bug for it?
<seth_k|lappy> especially one which was already reported and resolved-fixed?
* seth_k|lappy fires up Deskzilla
<seth_k|lappy> ah, there is
<seth_k|lappy> 8674, resolved-fixed
<chx> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8674
<chx> yes resolved fixed
<rr> no luck
<chx> the menu looks like a funny belt in the middle of the screen
<seth_k|lappy> chx, it was just resolved a month ago
<Hobbsee> rr: darn
<seth_k|lappy> so it wouldn't have been in Hoary
<Hobbsee> i couldnt get it to work in hoary either
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<seth_k|lappy> comment in the bug and let 'em know :)
<chx> seth_k|lappy: it was in some Hoary update
<seth_k|lappy> I'll reopen it once you've commented
<chx> seth_k|lappy: or KDE beta? or dunno
<haffe> Hmmm. It seems X11R7 didn't make it into breezy. :(
<chx> updated
<seth_k|lappy> okay, reopening
<chx> seth_k|lappy: thanks a lot
<seth_k|lappy> np
<seth_k|lappy> brb
<rr> dang Opera is not acting right
<Hobbsee> rr: how so?
<rr> page aren't loading complete like amazon, no images, and very slow
<chx> rr: no such thing here
<rr> also got a few errors during setup, something about motif couldn't load because it was missing
<chx> oh 
<Hobbsee> yeah that's the error i get
<chx> rr: libmotif3 , multiverse I think
<Sebastian> Need help
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Sebastian> I was finally able t install kubuntu
<Sebastian> i had to formatt my disk
<Hobbsee> chx: couldnt find that in reps
<Sebastian> and pay 20 dollars to reinstall window xp
<Sebastian> but anyway
<Sebastian> i am on kubuntu right now
<Sebastian> how do i install firefox?
<chx> Hobbsee: hmmm I found it somehow
<Sebastian> i already downloaded it
<Hobbsee> where did you download it from?
<DragoonJ> does windows work after i install kubuntu?
<Sebastian> from firefox's page
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, you shouldn't do that
<Hobbsee> nah, dont do that
<chx> Hobbsee: I do not have special repositories... though it's possible it was just a deb from somewhere
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, you should turn on the "universe" repository
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, then install it using apt, the Ubuntu package system
<chx> ii  libmotif3                             2.2.3-1
<Hobbsee> in a console, type "sudo apt-get install mozilla firefox", after turning on the universe repository
<Hobbsee> hmmm, that's odd
<chx> seth_k|lappy: is there a way to find out where a package came from?
<Hobbsee> DragoonJ: if you do it correctly, yes
<seth_k|lappy> chx, how so? like, from which repo?
<Sebastian> ok
<chx> seth_k|lappy: yes
<Sebastian> so what do i do?
<Sebastian> i already have the firefox installation file
<seth_k|lappy> chx, not to my knowledge
<Sebastian> but there's no .exe installer
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, just delete it
<seth_k|lappy> you don't want it
<Sebastian> why?
<Sebastian> i do want firefox
<seth_k|lappy> because that's not how you install software in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> and you'll get it
<Sebastian> i'm on kubuntu
<DragoonJ> what do you mean by "correctly"? is it ok if i just run that normal install+
<seth_k|lappy> you use "apt", which handles installations for you
<Sebastian> not ubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, same thing
<Sebastian> kde not gnome
<chx> seth_k|lappy: there is!
<chx> seth_k|lappy: apt-cache show
<seth_k|lappy> chx, oo
<chx> Hobbsee: Filename: pool/multiverse/o/openmotif/libmotif3_2.2.3-1_i386.deb
<chx> Hobbsee: i told you it's multiverse
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> so i delete the file
<Sebastian> brb
<Hobbsee> !tell DragoonJ about dualboot
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<incubii> !libmotif
<ubotu> incubii: Are you smoking crack?
<incubii> yep
<incubii> lol
<Hobbsee> chx: i'll check again
<seth_k|lappy> incubii, like so:
<seth_k|lappy> !info libmotif
<chx> also, section Section: multiverse/libs
<chx> !info libmotif
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> back
<Sebastian> what do i do now
<seth_k|lappy> okay Sebastian 
<Sebastian> to install firefox
<seth_k|lappy> open a terminal
<seth_k|lappy> and type
<Sebastian> what is a terminal
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sebastian> i just JUST loaded kubuntu
<chx> seth_k|lappy: thanks for reopening, bye!
<Sebastian> i've never used it
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, click the "K Menu"
<seth_k|lappy> go to System
<seth_k|lappy> click Terminal Program (Konsole)
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> what do i type?
<seth_k|lappy> copy and paste that command I gave you above
<Hobbsee> DragoonJ: did you get teh link the bot sent you?
<rr> are you saying uncomment the breezy universe links
<DragoonJ> yep
<rr> for libmotif
<Sebastian> ok i did that
<Sebastian> and typed enter
<Sebastian> now
<Sebastian> now what?
<Hobbsee> DragoonJ: cool :)  just make sure you dont accidently overwrite your windows partition, and you'll be fine
<Sebastian> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ---that i pasted
<Sebastian> adn pressed enter
<Sebastian> and nothing happened
<Hobbsee> did it ask you for your password in a box?
<Hobbsee> or underneath where you typed?
<Sebastian> no
<rr> chx: gotta do update first right?
<rr> oh he left
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: what do i do now?
<seth_k_> sorry Sebastian, got d/c
<seth_k_> okay, do you have a text editor with lots of text?
<Sebastian> text editor?
<Sebastian> theres open office
<Sebastian> apparently
<seth_k|lappy> no no
<seth_k|lappy> it should have opened a text editor
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i dont seem to have multiverse operating at all....
<seth_k|lappy> after you typed that command
<seth_k|lappy> and put in your password
<Sebastian> nothign happened
<Sebastian> what password?
<seth_k|lappy> what do you mean nothing happened?
<seth_k|lappy> did you type the command and hit enter?
<Sebastian> yes
<Sebastian> no
<Sebastian> i pasted it
<Sebastian> and hit enter
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<seth_k|lappy> then it should pop up a little b ox
<seth_k|lappy> and ask for your password
<Sebastian> paste the command again please
<DragoonJ> it seems that the kubuntu installation automatically adds windows to boot screen
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sebastian> nothing
<seth_k|lappy> then um
<seth_k|lappy> you have bigger problems than wanting firefox
<seth_k|lappy> you say this is a fresh install?
<Sebastian> yes
<seth_k|lappy> odd
<seth_k|lappy> okay, use this then
<seth_k|lappy> sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> it did ask me for a password
<Sebastian> and i typed it
<Sebastian> and suddenly a shitload of words appeared
<seth_k|lappy> and now you have lots of text
<seth_k|lappy> good
<Sebastian> white on black background
<seth_k|lappy> (no language please)
<seth_k|lappy> okay, you're looking for the lines
<seth_k|lappy> that talk about Universe
<seth_k|lappy> and you'll remove the # signs from the front of those lines
<seth_k|lappy> to enable them
<Hobbsee> well, breezy backports definetly arent open
<Sebastian> wait
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, of course not :P You can't backport from an unstable
<Sebastian> what talk about universe?
<Hobbsee> lol
<DragoonJ> what is defragment tool?"
<DragoonJ> Run the windows Defragment tool on C:\
<DragoonJ> "
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian,, some of the lines will contain the word universe. Just read the instructions in the file
<Sebastian> i just take out every # i find?
<seth_k|lappy> no
<seth_k|lappy> some of it is just instructions
<seth_k|lappy> read them
<frank23> the gtk-qt engine is so cool! I can't believe I lived through hoary without it
<Sebastian> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Sebastian> ?
<Hobbsee> chx: when you have multiverse activated, libmotif3 indeed exists :D
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, that is one of them
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, there should be a couple more
<Sebastian> two of them
<Sebastian> i took the hashes out
<rr> gtk-qt what's that for?
<Sebastian> oh wait
<Hobbsee> make the gnome apps look more like kde ones, in short
<Sebastian> yes
<Sebastian> another two
<Sebastian> i took them four ayt
<seth_k|lappy> okay
<Sebastian> naw whad?
<seth_k|lappy> now CTRL + X to exit
<seth_k|lappy> it will ask you to save, hit yes
<seth_k|lappy> accept the name it gives the file by hitting enter
<rr> breezy doesn't seem to have any gnomes apps though
<seth_k|lappy> and you should be back at a prompt
<Hobbsee> rr: firefox and thunderbird are, and synaptic
<Hobbsee> there are heaps that you may end up using
<Hobbsee> that just look dodgy in kde
<seth_k|lappy> like Gaim
<Sebastian> pl
<Sebastian> ok
<Hobbsee> and gaim
<seth_k|lappy> okay, Sebastian 
<Sebastian> i am back at the black screen
<Sebastian> with my name and stuff
<seth_k|lappy> now type
<Sebastian> what?
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get update
<seth_k|lappy> it will scroll a bunch of things and then put you back at the prompt again
<Sebastian> a lot of crap showing up
<rr> not using any of those, I prefer kopete, but I'll keep that app in mind
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, when it finishes:
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Hobbsee> rr: i prefer kopete as well :) it's way nicer
<seth_k|lappy> and you will automagically get firefox
<rr> although I did use gaim in xp
<seth_k|lappy> bleh
<Sebastian> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$
<seth_k|lappy> Trillian >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gaim
<Sebastian> ?
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Sebastian> now what it asks me something like to select a place wher eim' at
<rr> opera isn't loading anything now, I just wished konqueror would have the "small view" one column
<seth_k|lappy> select a place where you're at?
<Sebastian> I'm in costa rica
<seth_k|lappy> oh, tzconfig
<cyne> konqueror rocks
<Sebastian> what?
<seth_k|lappy> just follow whatever it tells you
<Sebastian> er...
<Sebastian> america counts as america
<Sebastian> or as the US
<rr> can konqueror do the one column view
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> it changed the hour
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: now what?
<seth_k|lappy> okay, now press the up arrow a couple times
<seth_k|lappy> to get back to the install firefox command
<seth_k|lappy> and run it again
<Sebastian> Setting up libc6-dev (2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14) ...
<Sebastian> Setting up locales (2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14) ...
<Sebastian> Generating locales...
<Sebastian>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<Sebastian>   en_AU.UTF-8...^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A done
<Sebastian>   en_BW.UTF-8...                                
<Sebastian> ?
<Sebastian> that's what happened when i pressed the up arrow
<seth_k|lappy> oh, it's still working then
<seth_k|lappy> just wait on it
<Sebastian> it says done
<seth_k|lappy> wait to get back to a prompt
<Sebastian> three times
<Sebastian> ah
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> it keeps loading and then doning
<seth_k|lappy> I know
<seth_k|lappy> it will do a few dozen of them
<Sebastian> i have a question
<Sebastian> first 
<Sebastian> which is betetr kopete, gaim , or trillian, by better i mean having near as much as the same characteristics as msn 7
<seth_k|lappy> hmm
<seth_k|lappy> you can't use trillian on Linux
<seth_k|lappy> but it's the best of the 3
<Sebastian> ok for linux kernel?
<seth_k|lappy> since you're on KDE, I'd recommend Kopete
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> problem is
<seth_k|lappy> especially since it is getting webcam support in the next version
<Sebastian> ok it says complete
<incubii> dont use kopete, cant turn notifications of services off
<Sebastian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Sebastian>  imagemagick
<Sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list       
<Sebastian> ^?
<cyne> when is the next version due?
<cyne> what is notification of services?
<seth_k|lappy> that's fine Sebastian, we'll worry about it in a sec
<Hobbsee> cyne: next version of what due?
<Sebastian> ok
<seth_k|lappy> press down arrows to get back to the install firefox command
<cyne> Kopete
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> do you want to see my pictures?
<seth_k|lappy> o_0
<Sebastian> http://photos.wgyf.org/Sebastian
<Sebastian> now what?
<seth_k|lappy> run that command again
<seth_k|lappy> the install firefox one
<Sebastian> which?
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install firefox
<seth_k|lappy> er
<seth_k|lappy> no
<seth_k|lappy> mozilla-firefox
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Sebastian> sending package lists
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> it loaded a bunch of words and then the prompt line again
<seth_k|lappy> if it finished, you've got firefox
<Sebastian> ok now this prolem i have with kopete
<seth_k|lappy> read the words to make sure it didn't give an error :P
<Sebastian> what should it say
<seth_k|lappy> um, just type mozilla-firefox and see if Firefox pops up
<Sebastian> Reading package lists... Done
<Sebastian> Building dependency tree... Done
<Sebastian> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Sebastian> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sebastian>   imagemagick: Depends: libmagick6 (= 6:6.0.6.2-2.1ubuntu1.1) but 6:6.0.6.2-2.1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Sebastian>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<incubii> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<Sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$ mozilla-firefox
<Sebastian> bash: mozilla-firefox: command not found
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, 
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get -f install
<Sebastian> http://photos.wgyf.org/Postgathering
<Sebastian> ok now what
<Sebastian> it loaded a lot of files or something
<Sebastian> and then it took me back to the prompt
<seth_k|lappy> try installing firefox once more now
<seth_k|lappy> and hopefully it should work
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<martinjh99> Morning...
<incubii> !clippy
<ubotu> incubii: Do they come in packets of five?
<incubii> awww
<seth_k|lappy> morning, eh
<seth_k|lappy> it's 2:30 a.m. for me
<seth_k|lappy> guess that makes it morning
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<Sebastian> 1:24
<Sebastian> am here
<martinjh99> Well it is where I come from... ;)  How do I downgrade KDE from 3.5 Beta back to 3.4.2 without re-installing...
<seth_k|lappy> martinjh99, good luck even trying. I doubt you can
<martinjh99> I have changed the sources.list entry back tp a 3.4.2 repo...
<Sebastian> wasted????
<seth_k|lappy> ?
<Sebastian> no not you
<martinjh99> There must be an option in apt-get or aptitude to downgrade it somewhere...
<seth_k|lappy> you can force a specific version
<Sebastian> its loading
<Sebastian> a lot of packages
<Sebastian> or something
<seth_k|lappy> good
<seth_k|lappy> but you will have to force allllll the supporting libs, martinjh99 
<Sebastian> before i asked jonathan
<seth_k|lappy> and it will be a lot of work
<Sebastian> and he told me that i needed to upgrade all packages or something
<Sebastian> because msn changed their script
<Sebastian> and thats why it wasnt letting me log on to msn
<Sebastian> with kopete
<seth_k|lappy> ah, we'll fix that next
<seth_k|lappy> after it loads firefox
<seth_k|lappy> and then i'll go to bed
<Sebastian> why?????????
<martinjh99> Ah stuff it then...  I might as well re-install as its only a messing about os rather than one I need to get my work done... ;)
<martinjh99> Just wondered if there was another way to do it rather than having to reinstall...
<martinjh99> Thanks anyways...
<Sebastian> downloading a lot of packages
<Sebastian> number 26 now
<DrCranken> anyone know how to configure bootx to boot Kubuntu on Mac Powerbook "oldworld" . I got it installed but I cant get it to Boot?
<Sebastian> unpacking stuff now
<Sebastian> http://sebastianquaker.blogspot.com
<DrCranken> help?
<Sebastian> setting up  stuff now
<cyne> who can tell me how to get java working within firefox ?
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu tell cyne about java
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: setting up stuff
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: which says lib some more letters and then oubuntu
<Sebastian> updating mozilla from chrome registry
<cyne> seth_k|lappy: i already have java installed :) it's just that firefox doesn't recognise it
<seth_k|lappy> good
<seth_k|lappy> cyne, hmm
<Sebastian> creating pango etc directory 
<seth_k|lappy> mine was just recognized immediately :(
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: ok now what?
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, we don't need a play-by-play :P
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<cyne> seth_k|lappy: java works in konqueror
<seth_k|lappy> now, Sebastian:
<Sebastian> i'm at the prompt again
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy:yes?
<seth_k|lappy> sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k|lappy> and uncomment the hoary-updates lines
<Sebastian> take the hash out from......
<seth_k|lappy> the lines about hoary-updates
<Sebastian> those don't have hashes
<Sebastian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Sebastian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<seth_k|lappy> yes
<seth_k|lappy> okay
<seth_k|lappy> then you should be okay
<seth_k|lappy> CTRL + X again
<seth_k|lappy> and then finally, last step:
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: ok
<Sebastian> lots of stuff
<seth_k|lappy> yep
<seth_k|lappy> upgrade it all and you'll have MSN again
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: what is cdrdao? how do i get it?
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<seth_k|lappy> it will allow you to burn discs with disc-at-once in keb
<Sebastian> it hasn't finished
<seth_k|lappy> s/keb/k3b/
<Sebastian> it hasnt finished yet!
<seth_k|lappy> then remember it for after it finishes :P
<Sebastian> hmmm
<Sebastian> *looks for a notepat*
<seth_k|lappy> um
<seth_k|lappy> just
<seth_k|lappy> scroll up later?
<Sebastian> why is there no notepad?
<Sebastian> ?
<seth_k|lappy> there is
<Sebastian> where?
<seth_k|lappy> Utilities > Advanced Text Editor (Kate)
<seth_k|lappy> iirc
* Sebastian opening kate
* Sebastian pastes sudo apt-get install cdrdao on kate 
<Sebastian> www.nirvana2.com
<Sebastian> seth@asmallorange.com
<Sebastian> where you from seth?
<Sebastian> i'm from costa rica
<Sebastian> i speak spanish originally
<Sebastian> 
<mcp_dk> hi all
<mcp_dk> If i want to create a folder that has files that needs to be accessibel from multiple users where would be a good place to put it ?
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: can one uninstall konqueror?
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, no
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: why?
<seth_k|lappy> mcp_dk, data files?
<mcp_dk> Picture files
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, it's part of kdelibs or something like that
<seth_k|lappy> iirc
<mcp_dk> from digi cam
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: bummer
<seth_k|lappy> mcp_dk, I'd just share them out of somebody's /home
<seth_k|lappy> make just that folder writable/readable all
<seth_k|lappy> not the whole /home of course
<seth_k|lappy> anyways, it's now 3 a.m. here, I'm sleepy, off to bed
<seth_k|lappy> night all
<libben> why GOD whyyyyy!
<mcp_dk> c ya .. and thanks
<libben> im using wine and flashfxp.
<libben> everytime it tells me its not registered.
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy:WAIT
<libben> i paste the code and it restarts itself and ask for code again 
<seth_k|lappy> libben, my guess is you haven't set up the wine registry thing
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: can i disable konqueror from being the program that opens my folders?
<seth_k|lappy> Sebastian, what would you want to use instead? o_0
<Sebastian> a....window?
<seth_k|lappy> um
<Sebastian> LMAO
<seth_k|lappy> Konqueror is kinda like Internet Explorer... all-in-one file browser and web browser
<seth_k|lappy> in any case, you can't disable it
<Sebastian> seth_k|lappy: i can use firefox as my default broswer though right?
<seth_k|lappy> of course
<seth_k|lappy> i use it
<seth_k|lappy> anyways, bed
<Sebastian> wait
<Sebastian> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Sebastian: Not a clue
<Sebastian> what?
<cyne> Sebastian: why would you want to? Konqueror is awesome !
<Sebastian> too slow
<Sebastian> i also
<Sebastian> always have to go to view and click 
<Sebastian> enlarge font
<Sebastian> because the font looks too small
<cyne> change the font settings then :)
<Sebastian> wee letters for almost every page
<Sebastian> how!?
<cyne> in the system settings
<Sebastian> also, i can't seem to find a window to change the history downloads etc
<Sebastian> like on firefox
<cyne> Appearance -> FOnts
<libben> hmm
<Sebastian> cyne: i just tried to reload my hotmail's inbox and it says konqueror is blocking cookies
<libben> my xwine is craching on me when i try to click the regedit parameter
<Sebastian> cyne: i just tried to reload my hotmail's inbox and it says konqueror is blocking cookies
<cyne> Sebastian: well change the preferences :)
<Sebastian> how!? that's what i can't do
<Sebastian> cyne: how do i open the preferences box on konqueror
<hettar> the bittorrent for the new breezy rc isn't working
<hettar> I can no longer connect to the tracker
<chavo> Sebastian, Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<Sebastian> gracias
<Sebastian> why is the upgrade to everything taking so long
<Sebastian> cyne: how do i change the font to times new roman
<Sebastian> ?
<cyne> i don't know
<chavo> which font? for webpages?
<Sebastian> konqueror
<chavo> it's in the konqueror settings
<Sebastian> it doesnt appear listed
<chavo> you went to Settings -> Configure Konqueror, in a konq window?
<chavo> then scroll down on the left hand frame
<chavo> or run this -> kcmshell khtml_fonts
<Sebastian> i paste that on konsole?
<chavo> yeah run it in a konsole
<Sebastian> sudo apt-kcmshell khtml_fonts ?
<chavo> no run it as user, only gonna configure your fonts
<Sebastian> its just not htere
<Sebastian> like it froms from s to u
<cyne> anyone got a clue which kynaptic package i should be downloading for firefox java?
<Sebastian> cyne: any way to download times new roman font?
<chavo> Sebastian, oh you want to install it?
<cyne> Sebastian: no doubt there is, i don't know try google
<chavo> I thought you just wanted to change it
<Sebastian> Cookies must be allowed
<Sebastian> Your browser is currently set to block cookies. Your browser must allow cookies before you can use the Passport Network.
<Sebastian> Cookies are small text files stored on your computer that tell Passport Network sites and services when you're signed in. To learn how to allow cookies, see online help in your web browser.
<Sebastian> how do i change this?
<rr> how can I find out my usb printer ID for print manager
<rr> it's going through a usb hub, and info center doesn't show the port
<libben> soo, how is adept comming?
<libben> any good candidate for removing the synaptic?
<Sebastian> unable to start cookie handler device, you will not be able to handle the cookies that are storeed on your computer
<Sebastian> how do i change this?
<chavo> Sebastian, sounds like something crashed, try running -> kded <- in the run dialog
<Sebastian> konsole?
<Sebastian> run command?
<chavo> yeah run command -> kded
<Sebastian> ok
<chavo> Sebastian, did you find the times font yet?
<Sebastian> nothing happened
<andre> hi. i've got a problem with the oss-emulation. i always get /dev/dsp: Device or Ressource busy. but lsof or fuser don't show any usage. Can anybody help?
<Sebastian> nah i just set it to sans
<mornfall> libben: maybe, maybe
<libben> i need better then that =)
<spiral> hi
<libben> ho
<chimaera> hi..
<chimaera> i just read the announcement for 5.10 and wonder how automountings is implemented (curious debian-user..)..
<mornfall> libben: what about just trying?
<Sebastian> cyne: how do i change the configuration of the layout
<Sebastian> it seems as if everything is set to wee dimensions
<libben> why aint kde 3.5 in breezy when its gonna be released?
<inc|freaky> hi all. im running kde, but it always becomes "jumpy" ... when i f.e. select an area on the desktop, at the beginning evcerything is smooth, then, when a larger area is selected (i mean when trying to select multiple icons) the screen starts "jumping" i mean, the selecting starts jumping not going smooth ... is there any way i can fix that? it happens everywhere, whole kde starts beeing jumpy 
<chimaera> libben: probably because it's not yet released by then?
<inc|freaky> and my X uses 50% cpu for just selecting an area
<inc|freaky> im using kde3.5beta1
<inc|freaky> with breezy
<inc|freaky> any ideas? :(
<inc|freaky> f.e. when starting kvirc a few windows open fast, and then it become real slow there seems to be something taking up resources 
<mornfall> inc|freaky: hmm, isn't kubuntu applying those funny "improvement" patches?
<mornfall> inc|freaky: (that's a likely candidate)
<mornfall> inc|freaky: (for selection... if it happens elsewhere, well, no idea, probably something else has gone wrong)
<elcuco> is there a bugzilla? where do i report bugs?
<elcuco> i found that on the kde keyboard tool, on non latin layouts, you cannot include  the lating layoutm it's grayed out.
<chimaera> elcuco: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bdmp> Can someone tell me the command to delete a file, and the one to make a folder?
<hettar> rm file mkdir dirname
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> thanks
<bdmp> Do I have to remount a harddrive each time i start my comp?
<bdmp> hdb1
<hettar> edit your /etc/fstab file to make it load automatically
<bdmp> Thanks. i don't see the device in that file. Do I just add it?
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Hobbsee> see the windows part of that for exact syntax, and yes, you do
<spiral> hi again
<Hobbsee> hello
<_luca>  hi to you all... my problem: i've tried all the night to install wine on kubuntu. It won't work.
<Hobbsee> what do you mean "wont work?"
<Hobbsee> any error messages?
<florent> hi everybody
<Hobbsee> hi florent
<florent> can you help me have a question ...
<_luca__> well, hobb...... after 5 hrs it may have started to work only now, i feel extremely stupid. sorry.
<Hobbsee> ask your question, and we'll see
<Hobbsee> _luca__: what?
<florent> I've tried gentto and emerge commmand
<Hobbsee> _luca__: which was this for again?
<florent> what was cool was the ability of exactly launching the package list ( which allowed or not)
<florent> i fond informations about apt-get and /etc/apt/preferences 
<florent> tried to edit one 
<florent> but nothing append
<Hobbsee> what were you wanting to edit?
<florent> as if if did nothing
<_luca__> sorry, i just tried to install Soldat with Setup.exe and now it did work... i'm seeing if it works really
<Hobbsee> ah right, cool :)
<florent> do you want to show a part of the file ?
<Hobbsee> i couldnt remember lol
<Hobbsee> i'm not really understanding what you are asking, and i've never used gentoo before
<florent> for exemple i've installed amarok 1.3 on ubuntu 
<florent> it's work well
<Hobbsee> yeah
<florent> but the problem is that apt-get -f install retourn me that an upgrad of amarok 1.3 to amarok 1.2.3 is needed and some other packages
<florent> what i want to do is blocking the amarok 1.23 version
<florent> using /etc/apt/preferences
<Hobbsee> why are you using a -f switch?
<florent> sometimes to fix some broken packages
<_luca__> ...well Soldat won't work very well, brb
<florent> in fact i want to block update ability for specific package
<Hobbsee> you on breezy or hoary?
<florent> hoary
<Hobbsee> thought so.  in breezy, amarok 1.3 is installed by default
<Hobbsee> a FYI
<florent> no that and on hoary amarok 1.3 can't be installed ...
<florent> know that sorry
<Hobbsee> drat, dinner...
<florent> ok
<florent> somebody to help me ?
<inc|freaky> mornfall: i dont think kubuntu applies extra patches
<_luca2__> here am I again
<_luca2__> and there is my problem: Soldat won't work in wine... i wondered if anyone had installed it before
<_luca2__> buongiorno a tutti... Qualcuno che abbia dimestichezza con wine? Ho provato a installarci su Soldat ma non va molto bene
<bdmp> how can I change the permissions for a harddrive in /etc/fstab?
<nikkia> bdmp: it varies from filesystem to filesystem, but man mount will explain filesystem options, you probably want to look at the 'umask' option many filesystems support
<bdmp> ok
<nikkia> bdmp: you're probably talking about vfat or ntfs, in which case 'user' or 'group' can be useful too
<bdmp> I have user set but I can't make a file on the drive using the gui
<bdmp> vfat 
<nikkia> are you sure the partition is mounted read-write (rw) and not read-only (ro)
<bdmp> it doesn't say either of thoes 
<bdmp> should I add it?
<bdmp> to the /etc/fstab file?
<nikkia> what  does typing 'mount' say about  theparttiion ?
<bdmp> it is already mounted
<bdmp> it said 
<haffe> Hi again. Can anyone here help me with baghira? 
<bdmp> this is what it says "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/120baby    vfat    rw,noatime,user,      0 0
<nikkia> bdmp, ah, you probably want user=your_user_name  in fstab
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> do I leave the comma in after user?
<nikkia> or perhaps its uid=your_uid  i forget
<nikkia> yeah, 'user' says non-root people can mount/umount it
<nikkia> you want to add uid=your_uid
<nikkia> where you can find your uid from doing 'id'
<nikkia> (it'll almost certainly be 1000)
<bdmp> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/120baby    vfat    rw,noatime,user,      0 0
<bdmp> oops
<bdmp> uid=1000(burepe) 
<bdmp> I am confused I want to add "uid=1000" after "user" in that string?
<nikkia> bdmp: yes, after the ','
<chimaera> i read the announcement for 5.10 and i'm wondering how automounting is implemented (curious debian-user..)..
<nikkia> don't add a comma after the string you add though
<nikkia> chimaera: haven't seen the announcement, but i'd imagine with autofs
<bdmp> ok thanls
<nikkia> chimaera: and unless they've hacked stuff about, yes, that will mean people will bitch when they have problems with burning CDs :/
<|CortoMaltese|> hello
<|CortoMaltese|> can someone help me?
<bdmp> woohoo thanks nikkia
<bdmp> whats the question?
<|CortoMaltese|> i don't know how italianize my kubuntu...
<chimaera> nikkia: i see.. maybe i give it a shot when the final is released.. kde really has some usability issues regardiing volume-management. 
<BlackDesert> ciao corto
<BlackDesert> ;-)
<|CortoMaltese|> BlackDesert, puoi aiutarmi?
<BlackDesert> kde in ita giusto ?
<|CortoMaltese|> s
<bdmp> I am not sure but use synaptic and search the word italian 
<|CortoMaltese|> ci sentiamo in pvt o qui?
<chimaera> Corto: install the i18n-it package and configure via cc. and get a nick completion friendly nick...
<bdmp> look for some kde package and then you can enable it in the control center under that regional & accessibility section
<nikkia> |CortoMaltese|: alternatively, #ubuntu-it might provide better help :)
<BlackDesert> hai la risposta su ubuntu-it 
<bdmp> CortoMaltese:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35576.html
<|CortoMaltese|> yeah!
<huhmz> Why does ubuntu/kubuntu put the kernel modules on a tmpfs?
<bdmp> |CortoMaltese|: this is the package kde-i18n-it
<bdmp> Italian (it) internationalized (i18n) files for KDE
<bdmp> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-it 
<|CortoMaltese|> yes, i solved the problem ^_^
<BlackDesert> funziona ?
<|CortoMaltese|> s
<nikkia> huhmz: do you mean the initrd stuff?
<huhmz> nikkia: i mean /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<huhmz> why is it on a tmpfs?
<nikkia> huhmz: the key is in the name(path), i suggest :)
<cyne> how do i do a "scandisk" on my hard disk?
<Tm_T> cyne: do what?
<nikkia> cyne: you don't really need to, these days, but the equivalent would be fsck
<nikkia> cyne: it should *never* be run on a mounted filesystem tho, so you'd want to reboot single user
<Hobbsee> neat, you can run music from the command line!
<Hobbsee> i've only just discovered that
<cyne> nikkia: how do i reboot single user?
<nikkia> cyne: you reboot, and add the command 'single' to the end of the boot command :)
<cyne> boot command?
<nikkia> actually, i believe [k] ubuntu adds a single-user boot menu anyway
<nikkia> yes, it does, the '(recovery mode)' menu option adds the 'single' option
<nikkia> cyne: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst  and you'll see what i mean
<huhmz> also, shutdown -F if you want to fsck the root fs
<cyne> huhmz: mmm nice
<huhmz> what are ati's proprietary drivers for X called? I don't think i mean fglrx there is some more i think i used to have?
<nikkia> huhmz: fglrx is it
<huhmz> i was thinking about the driver called "radeon" i think
<huhmz> have a Radeon 7500 Mobility so i should probably use "radeon" instead of "ati" in xorg.conf right? 
<incubii> i thought radeon was the drivers included with xorg
<huhmz> yes they are, but they also include a driver called ati
<sebastian> help
<sebastian> i need to install 
<sebastian> gaim
<incubii> hrrm i read somewhere that ati and radeon point to the same thing
<huhmz> sebastian: apt-get install gaim
<huhmz> incubii: they do?
<incubii> from what i understood they are
<huhmz> incubii: ls -la /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/{ati_drv.o,radeon_drv.o}
<huhmz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 403780 2005-10-04 14:31 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o
<huhmz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 912710 2005-10-04 14:31 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o
<huhmz> not symlinked and not same size at least
<incubii> ok then scratch that
<incubii> :)
<sebastian> ebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$ apt-get install gaim
<sebastian> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sebastian> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$
<huhmz> sebastian: sudo apt-get install gaim
<sebastian> huhmz: how do i get a new font?
<sebastian> times nw roman
<mrplant> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Blissex> sebastian: it can be a long and complicated thing or an easy one.
<Blissex> sebastian: for the ''easy'' approach, install the package 'msttcorefonts' and follow the prompts.
<sebastian> give me the simple one
<sebastian> how?
<Blissex> sebastian: 'sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts'
<sebastian> i can't type the at sign with this keybaord
<sebastian> v
<sebastian> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sebastian> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sebastian> is only available from another source
<sebastian> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<Hobbsee> do you have the multiverse repositories available?
<Hobbsee> if not, you'll need them
<SecrethX> why cant amaroK play something?
<sebastian> i don't like the graphics
<sebastian> how do i change the configuration 
<sebastian> hotmail looks like crap
<sebastian> also
<sebastian> there are a lot of symbols
<sebastian> like the at sign that i can't type
<SecrethX> why cant amaroK play something?
<Hobbsee> sebasian: which is this you are talking about looking bad?
<Hobbsee> Secrethx: you might want to check out http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 and then come back here
<lyndy> NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER 
<sebastian> kubuntu
<sebastian> it looks odd, particularly firefox, the icons are too small
<sebastian> like they take too little space on the scren
<Hobbsee> sebastian: do you have the qt gtk thingo engine installed?
<sebastian> very wee stop and relaod icons
<lyndy> msg nickserv register <jokers>
<sebastian> qt gtk nine_
<Hobbsee> search for it in adept/kynaptic
<sebastian> how? how do install it?
<Hobbsee> lyndy - what?
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: you might also read http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<lyndy> sorry guys, i am trying to register but haven't a clue what to do
<Hobbsee> lol thoreauputic: you get my drift
<bdmp> Can someone tell me how to install Java?
<Hobbsee> lyndy: type /msg nickserv identify password
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: ah - tiny URLs don't tell me much ;)
<Hobbsee> where password is your password
<lyndy> already done that
<Hobbsee> true, they dont, and it's not mine, i saw it in #kde
<Hobbsee> then you should be registered
<lyndy> i guess u are seeing my messages. does that mean i am registered?
<lyndy> lol. ok
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like an identified nick...
<thoreauputic> !tell bdmp about javadeb
<sebastian> Hobbsee: how do i get the qt gtk thingo engine?
<Hobbsee> msg nickserv register <jokers> - was that what you tried lyndy?
<lyndy> yes, it was
<Hobbsee> stick a / in front of msg, and take out hte < >'s around your password
<Hobbsee> sebastian: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Hobbsee> in a console
<delltony> whats going on guys
<lyndy> ok
<Hobbsee> lyndy: it'll come back with a message saying that you are identified
<lyndy> thanks
<delltony> Hobbsee, any sign of riddell?
<Hobbsee> [Notice]  -NickServ- You have already identified - similar to that
<Hobbsee> delltony: not recently, idle for 9 hours, 23 mins, and 3 seconds
<Hobbsee> i dont know what he wants tested
<delltony> ok still trying like hell to figure out how to get rid of this volume dialog
<sebastian> I met Jonathan RIdell kubuntu developer
<Hobbsee> so it hasnt gone away?
<delltony> nope
<sebastian> Hobbsee: it seems to have been installed 
<sebastian> what now_
<Hobbsee> sebastian: yes, that's Riddell on IRC
<Hobbsee> restart firefox?
<Hobbsee> there's an extra section under appearances in kcontrol, something about gtk
<Hobbsee> make sure it's set to use the same fonts as the kde windows are, and it should look better :)
<sebastian> still looks ugly
<sebastian> the icons
<sebastian> wee icons
<sebastian> what was this program supossed tod o?
<Hobbsee> it makes the gtk apps look nice, like firefox, thunderbird, synaptic, gimp, etc
<cyne> sebastian: you can download themes for firefox
<Hobbsee> makes them look like qt ones, or readable
<Hobbsee> and you can change the icons in kcontrol
<sebastian> how_
<sebastian> i just switched to this a day ago
<Hobbsee> run kcontrol, have a look in the appearance tab, icons
<sebastian> non windonwsness
<Hobbsee> there are different sizes of the icons
<Hobbsee> under advanced
<sebastian> wheres kcontrol?
<Hobbsee> otherwise known as control center, i think
<Hobbsee> it should be on your kmenu
<Hobbsee> otherwise use alt+f2, then type kcontrol
<sedeki> What do i need to download to be able to watch WMV files?
<thoreauputic> !tell sedeki about restricted
<lyndy> Hobsee, how can i retrieve my password?
<brosio> i'm using alsa driver but now i don't have /dev/dsp, and i need it to work with skype how can i do ?
<Hobbsee> retrieve your password?
<haffe> Hmmm, I have some troubles. I have installed gstreamer-mad but I can't play mp3s in amarok, am I missing something?
<lyndy> yes. I keep getting the message (IDENTIFY <password?)
<Hobbsee> copy paste this: /msg nickserv identify jokers
<lyndy> i tried all possible passwords i could have used
<Hobbsee> you had to take out both < and >
<lyndy> it says password incorrect
<sebastian> Hobbsee: how do i change my keyboard to work exactly as on windows and with a spanish keyboard
<Hobbsee> hmm...ok then
<Hobbsee> i cant really help you with what your password is lol
<lyndy> can i re-register then? using another name?
<Hobbsee> run kpersonalizer
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> that'll let you say use windows environment (ie double click to open, windows shortcuts)
<lyndy> but it seems the system registers my log-on name. Can i use any name?
<Hobbsee> as for spanish keyboard, you'll have to change that in control panel / kcontrol - you might want to browse through all of that, as it should answer a fair few question
<Hobbsee> yeah, you should be able to use anything that someone hasnt already registered
<lyndy> ok. will start again then
<Hobbsee> lyndy type: and paste the output: /msg nickserv info
<sedeki> thoreauputic W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<thoreauputic> sedeki: why are you using marillat repositories?
<thoreauputic> sedeki: ah the restricted wiki page...
<sedeki> i could apt-get w32codecs anyway
<thoreauputic> sedeki: what does it tell you to install from nerim ?
<hyperactivecrond> thoreauputic: w32codecs
<sedeki> thoreauputic what?
<sedeki> w32codecs is the one i need.
<thoreauputic> ah - hang on
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> there you go
<delltony> hey thoreauputic you are usually the one that helps me with issues any chance when you get a sec i can get your help on an issue that is driving me freaking nuts :)
<thoreauputic> delltony: it depends on the issue :)
<sedeki> thoreauputic "deb http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ hoary universe" ?
<hyperactivecrond> hey does lenova (aka ibm) sell a linux lappy?
<thoreauputic> sedeki: I think the idea is you download it and install with " sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<delltony> well this volume dialog thing is stuck in the center of my screen and i can't figure out what it belongs too and how to remove it it simply will not go away http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=132342
<thoreauputic> delltony: let me have a look
<Hobbsee> delltony: what's the thing right underneath it?
<Hobbsee> there's a dialog box which you can see teh bottom of
<thoreauputic> delltony: bizarre - never seen that
<sedeki> oh well.
<asraniel> hi, i just tried kubuntu for the first time, and im impressed. i only have one problem. i have two soundcards, but atm the wrong one is used by default, how can i change that?
<delltony> thanks
<delltony> runcommand where i was trying to get to terminal to kill it
<delltony> wonder if its some kinda gnome gstreamer crap?
<delltony> i only use kubuntu kde but i'm wondering if some gnome stuff got put in and its messing up that
<delltony> everything was cool till around the time i installed mplayer-586
<Hobbsee> could be
<needlz_> does anyone know where i can get the "newest" rls's of breezy? i had a link once..where all the "daily" versions of breezy were listed :(
<needlz_> btw hi
<sebastian> oh get me away from here im dying
<sebastian> play me a song to set me free
<sebastian> nobody writes them like they used to
<sebastian> so it may as well be me
<sebastian> here on my on now after hour
<sebastian> here on my on now on a bus
<needlz_> lol wtf
<sedeki> have you guys seen the KDE project appeal?
<Hobbsee> anyone doing folding at home here?
<bdmp> whats folding at home?
<haffe> Computer simulated protein folding.
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47989
<bdmp> whoa
<bdmp> not me
<bdmp> i'm playing mariokart
<Hobbsee> my actual question is how do i get rid of it, if i want to
<Hobbsee> *if i ever want to
<Hobbsee> just delete the script?
<delltony> ok there has to be an issue with mplayer-586 package cause when i removed it wa la no more volume dialog
<Hobbsee> delltony: file a bug?
<Ionic`> Hey guys.
<delltony> no but i will
<Ionic`> Any developer online? :/
<delltony> let me reinstall it again and see if he problem comes back
<dan_> Anyone: Help with make - how to fix the problem "sudo apt-get install make" yields message "Package make is not available"
<delltony> did you type ./configure first
<dan_> no, just as a command itself?
<delltony> yeah i read that wrong hang on let me look at my side and see if i can help
<delltony> in all seriousness i thought make was like a built in shell command
<dan_> I was trying to upgrade touchpad driver and ran into the problem w/ no make.  I'm surprised too.
<delltony> you get the source type ./configure then make then checkinstall
<delltony> let me download some source and test but thats how it has always worked in the past for me
<dan_> Somehow I accidentally removed "make."  Maybe when I removed gdm after moving from ubuntu to kubuntu.
<delltony> i just don't see a specific package called make honestly with apt-cache search or apropos
<dan_> thanks for trying, I'll go hunt a bit more myself
<spiral> hmmm, should kubuntu someday include klik natively ?
<EcksEightySix> I removed ksysguard displays (trying to remoe the applet itself)... but now I can't add them back.. any hints?
<EcksEightySix> s/remoe/remove
<Firetech> EcksEightySix: start ksysguard, look in the list of sensors, and drag them to the applet boxes
<asraniel> is there a way in kubuntu to change the default soundcard? i have a onboard and a pci, i want tu use the pci, the onboard cant be disabled in the bios
<EcksEightySix> ohh! sweet! let me try!
<Firetech> when a box asks you how to connect to ksysguardd, choose other (or whatever that choice is named) and write ksysguardd in the box
<EcksEightySix> Firetech: thank you very much for your help.
<Firetech> EcksEightySix: np.
<bdmp> Can someone tell me how to share a folder on a local network? gui or command line is fine.
<delltony> asraniel http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27186.html
<bdmp> Question: On my network I can see and transfer files from the windows comps to my linux box, but the windows comps don't see my linux box. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
* hyperactivecrond pets amarok
<hyperactivecrond> bdmp: is samba installed?
<hyperactivecrond> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<SecrethX> how do I get amarok to work?
<bdmp> Yeah, I was using that and I couldn't get in the windows comps so found another way  in "remote places". Is it not a 2 way road?
<hyperactivecrond> SecrethX: sudo apt-get install amarok
<hyperactivecrond> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<SecrethX> I`m on kubuntu breezy, so it is installed. but I wont get any music out it
<hyperactivecrond> arts problems then :\ either that or your volume's not turned up :P
<SecrethX> hehe volume is up
<SecrethX> oh, forgot to mention, this is the Live CD
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<SecrethX> nope, still wont work
<SecrethX> with sudo apt-get install amarok i get this.
<SecrethX> :
<SecrethX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install amarok
<SecrethX> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Bron tijdelijk onbeschikbaar)
<SecrethX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SecrethX> hyperactivecrond: Kaffeine says this: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<hyperactivecrond> SecrethX what are you trying to play?
<SecrethX> a .mp3
<hyperactivecrond> !mp3
<ubotu> See !restricted
<dave_> Winamp 5.10 paused
<SecrethX> from a mounted windowsdrive
<hyperactivecrond> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SecrethX> ah thanks
<bdmp> hyperactivecrond, thoes faqs are pretty heavy. Before I get into that, Can you tell me if this is true? If I can see the windows comps shared folders from my linux box then shouldn't it be easy for them to see me? Or is that what Samba is for? Samba is used just to be recognized by the windows computers?
<hyperactivecrond> bdmp: is samba installed?
<bdmp> yes
<hyperactivecrond> !swat
<ubotu> well, swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<hyperactivecrond> do that ^^
<bdmp> pk
<SecrethX> darn kate crashes
<bdmp> ok
<SecrethX> hyperactivecrond: kate keeps crashing :S
<hyperactivecrond> SecrethX sudo apt-get install swat
<SecrethX> E: Couldn't find package swat
<bdmp> I think that command was a mistake 
<bdmp> he was telling me to get swat
<Tm_T> :p
<bdmp> but you have a different problem
<moonwalker> whenever i try to play any video file in mplayer i get a error that Direst Show codecs not found
<bdmp> i could be wrong though
<moonwalker> what should i do
<SecrethX> nah
<SecrethX> I have so many problems :p
<SecrethX> kate keeps crashing, amarok and kaffeine wont play mp3s etc
<moonwalker> DIrectShow codec wmvdmod.dll
<moonwalker> neone thr?
<Kamping_Kaiser> moonwalker: do you have mplayers codecs installed?
<moonwalker> i installed mplayer-k6 codec 
<moonwalker> but it is not working
<Kamping_Kaiser> moonwalker: try installing the tar from mplayers website, thats what i use
<moonwalker> also my kaffeine is also not working .. shows that the requiredplugins are not installed
<SecrethX> brb
<_h> Hi folks.
<_h> I am needing some advice on upgrading kubuntu from hoary to breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) hi
<_h> I know it's RC and all, but I would like to know if it's "working" :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know theres a wiki page about it, but i can help you as well ( i dont remember the wiki page)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, it works well enough :) still bugs there, but not as many as 2 weeks ago :D
<_h> I had a problem on my laptop (tracking breezy) that the dead-keys stopped working and never came back
<_h> searched the wikis exhaustively but nothing came up
<SecrethX> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Kamping_Kaiser> try bugzilla ( it has a shit search function though)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi penguinboy :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :}
<asraniel> hi, is there a simple way to change the default soundcard in kubuntu? i cant find it... i have 2 soundcards
<penguinboy> hey hey hey KK
<_h> been there, done that :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) worht a shot
<_h> ok. I probably will try it tomorrow (going to the countryside today w/wife&kids), and then I'll come back here for rescue :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. have fun
<dazza> has anyone had kde apps with memory leaks? i've had problems with amarok and konqueror (web browsing mode) recently
<SecrethX> is there some command in the terminal for copying files?
<_h> bye... tks.
<dazza> Secreth`X: cp <sourcefiles> <destination files>
<SecrethX> ty
<dazza> Secreth`X: use cp -R to copy directories recursively
<SecrethX> hmm no only a file
<SecrethX> but does it overwrite it?
<dazza> cp will overwrite the target by default yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> rsync ?
<SecrethX> ok
<SecrethX> thx
<dazza> in konqueror you can use man:/cp for more info
<SecrethX> thx dude
<dazza> no probs
<SecrethX> if you install w32codecs on the live cd, does it stay then? or will it be lost when you use it the next time?
<maddin> #xg-clan
<SecrethX> w32codecs is an example
<maddin> how i can change channel?
<dazza> Secreth`X: lost. live cd restores to a clean state
<SecrethX> damn :p
<dazza> maddin: depends on your client, but /join #channelname will probably work
<maddin> first time i use the irc..thx
<dazza> Secreth`X: helps to carry all your .deb files on a usb drive or similar :)
<maddin> i'll try it
<SecrethX> hmm
<SecrethX> but on the Ubuntu live cd (not kubuntu) I installed a program called QTParted and it stays
<dazza> Secreth`X: you could always remaster the CD to include the codecs by default... but that's a fairly ambitious project :)
<SecrethX> hehe
<dazza> are you sure it wasn't installed already? qtparted is a pretty popular app
<SecrethX> nope it wasn't
<SecrethX> I needed to download it via apt
<cyne> how do i restart samba?
<nikkia> cyne, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dazza> cyne: sudo /etc/init.d/?mbd restart
<SecrethX> lol
<dazza> oh, do what nikkia says, smarter than me...
<cyne> nice, kthx ;)
<dazza> Secreth`X: there's no way software installed on a live cd can survive a reboot, because the setup on the CD can't be changed
<SecrethX> well, believe me or not. It did.
<dazza> Secreth`X: try it again ;)
<SecrethX> well, I'm now on the kubuntu live cd
<SecrethX> so I cant
<dazza> did you save your system config to an image?
<dazza> oh wait never mind, that's a knoppix thing heh
<SecrethX> No.
<SecrethX> could be
<SecrethX> I don't know that much of ubuntu
<SecrethX> I'm a starter
<dazza> what do u think so far?
<cyne> i love vmware.. i installed win xp in vmware 5.5 and mapped drive Z: to my /home/cyne
<SecrethX> Its cool
<SecrethX> :)
<dazza> cyne: there's a similar package in the ubuntu repositories called qemu
<dazza> cyne: not quite as schmick as vmware i don't think, but does the same job :)
<cyne> nice
<dazza> cyne: and it allows to run linux on windows... so you could easily run linux... on windows.. on linux :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> any ops for ubuntu here? they need some....
<dazza> no but i can say bad things about the nasty people!
<cyne> dazza, yes indeed
* dazza pokes apokryphos nikkia
<SecrethX> I think I preferr kubuntu instead of Ubuntu.. 
<chx> I lost printer functionality (oldish , paralell, non-GDI, HP Laserjet 6M laser) when upgrading to Breezy :(
<chx> cupsd is running
<dazza> Secreth`X: me too :)
<SecrethX> it has a nicer interface
<SecrethX> :)
<gibarian> hey everyone...I'm having a bit of trouble with my upgrading to breezy...anyone ready to do some troubleshooting?
<gibarian> anyone?
<gibarian> allllrighty then...
<SecrethX> does Konversation has multiserver support?
<dazza> gibarian: ask away, someone will probably answer :)
<dazza> Secreth`X: i've never used it but i'm pretty sure it does
<chx> Secreth yes
<SecrethX> err
<SecrethX> k
<SecrethX> how chx?
<gibarian> ok...as dpkg is trying to install my packages, I'm getting a few errors with broken pipes, pngs which can't be overwritten, but cannot be force-installed either, because some dependencies are missing...is there a way to exclude some packages from the downloaded ones, in order to allow other ones to install?
<dazza> gibarian: did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<SecrethX> chx how?
<gibarian> well, I initially starte out with synaptic, then, after a few errors switched to apt-get and did the dist-upgrade
<gibarian> and I lost my ability to correctly place commas on the way
<dazza> Secreth`X: /server <servername>
<dazza> a new tab will open
<SecrethX> ya
<SecrethX> just founded
<SecrethX> thanks
<dazza> gibarian: you could use dpkg to remove the offending packages, like sudo dpkg --remove <package-name>
<dazza> gibarian: i don't know about the broken pipes though
<chx> SecrethX I just use /server foo
<SecrethX> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<gibarian> dazza: alright, thanks...
<dazza> gibarian: and you can manually install packages with sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/<somefile>
<dazza> gibarian: also, try dpkg --force-help, dpkg allows much more "forcing" than standard apt :)
<chx> dazza: that's a dangerous path
<dazza> gibarian: it could be that dpkg --force-all /var/cache/apt/archive/* works for you, but i would probably try something else first :)
<dazza> chx: yea, but his system is already in a somewhat broken state
<SecrethX> god damn
<SecrethX> It still wont work
<dazza> Secreth`X: the konversation thing? it worked for me
<SecrethX> nono
<SecrethX> kaffeine
<SecrethX> and amarok
<dazza> Secreth`X: kaffeine has always been a bit strange, try totem or xine instead :)
<dazza> Secreth`X: amarok works okay for me most of the time though
<gibarian> dazza: thanks...I've already been forcing all kinds of things via dpkg...somehow, after letting the dist-upgrade run a few times, it seems to pick up more and more packages...maybe sometime tonight I'll have everything unpacked and installed ;)
<dazza> gibarian: hehe interesting procedure :)
<SecrethX> dazza
<SecrethX> amarok sais this:
<SecrethX> the gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files
<dazza> gibarian: beware the changed font paths, you may find X unbootable (though they might have fixed that by now, it was a couple of weeks ago when i upgraded)
<SecrethX> You may want to choose a different engine from the configure dialog or examine the
<SecrethX> blablabla
<gibarian> dazza: oh...and how I exactly do I "beware"? 
<dazza> gibarian: make sure you know how to change the font path in xorg.conf if the system doesn't boot :)
<gibarian> dazza: alright...that I don't...any pointers?
<dazza> Secreth`X: there's legal issues with mp3 support, not sure what you have to do to get it up and going though
<SecrethX> can you play them?
<dazza> gibarian: if X doesn't start you will be able to login via the console. use 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to edit the file, and where you see the lines reading 'FontPath  "/usr/whatevertheoldfontpathwas"' you'll need to change the path to '/usr/share/X11/fonts'
<dazza> Secreth`X: yes
<gibarian> dazza: thanks a lot...I think I'll check out the conf file right now, seeing that X is still working
<dazza> gibarian: good idea :)
<SecrethX> what did you do then dazza?
<dazza> SecrethX:  i wish i could remember! it almost certainly involves installing something from restricted or universe
<gibarian> oi...my QT apps already look kinda borked
<dazza> SecrethX: i've had it working for over a year or something
<dazza> gibarian: probably a font issue :) or maybe the default theme has changed
<SecrethX> :o
<gibarian> dazza: they look a bit gimpish...
<SecrethX> well I dont know what the problem is..
<SecrethX> I installed the w32codecs
<SecrethX> I did
<SecrethX> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SecrethX> and then It should work
<dazza> SecrethX: from what i remember w32codecs is mostly video codecs... mp3 support is native to most apps
<gibarian> dazza: the path in my conf file is /usr/local/share/fonts ....is that the wrong version?
<dazza> gibarian: i believe so yes, mine is /usr/share/X11/fonts. you might want to make a backup of your xorg.conf and change your font paths once the install is complete (and before you reboot)
<SecrethX> !wine
<gibarian> dazza: alright, thanks a lot...if everything goes well, I'll see you on the other side in a bit ;)
<dazza> SecrethX: is akode-mpeg installed?
<SecrethX> err
<SecrethX> no
<dazza> SecrethX: on that link you gave me, the advice is to install that package for mp3 support
<SecrethX> yea
<SecrethX> but
<SecrethX> It gived this
<SecrethX> wait
<SecrethX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<SecrethX> Reading package lists... Done
<SecrethX> Building dependency tree... Done
<SecrethX> E: Couldn't find package akode-mpeg
<dazza> SecrethX: you need to edit your sources.conf as per the instructions on that page
<SecrethX> sources.list?
<dazza> SecrethX: to add a new download source somewhere in the netherlands or something where patent law doesn't rule supreme :)
<SecrethX> < is from belgium :p
<SecrethX> !akode-mpeg
<ubotu> SecrethX: Do they come in packets of five?
<SecrethX> !akode
<ubotu> I don't know, SecrethX
<SecrethX> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dazza> SecrethX: read the section codecs and DVD-Video
<SecrethX> I'v red it
* dazza is from aus, mp3 is legal but de-css is not
<SecrethX> :o
<dazza> SecrethX: it explains there how to add the server to sources.list
<SecrethX> yes, but WICH server do I need?
<dazza> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<SecrethX> k
<dazza> it's all on that page
<SecrethX> dazza
<SecrethX> I added the server
<pointwood> hrm...I thought the next kubuntu release would be with kde 3.5
<SecrethX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<SecrethX> Reading package lists... Done
<SecrethX> Building dependency tree... Done
<SecrethX> E: Couldn't find package akode-mpeg
<SecrethX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$                           
<SecrethX> oh
<SecrethX> I know why
<SecrethX> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B90
<dazza> SecrethX: there's a command line option to ignore that...
<dazza> i don't remember what it is though
<SecrethX> hehe
<SecrethX> man apt-get update ?
<dazza> that would be a good place to start yes :)
<dazza> it's too late for me though, i'm heading off
<dazza> good luck SecrethX
<dazza> bye!
<SecrethX> ok
<SecrethX> cya
<SecrethX> thanks
<SecrethX> bye
<robin> hi, I just installed RC1 and i'm very happy with it, but my resolution is stuck at 1280x1024 while I did select 1920x1200 (which is my native res for TFT).
<jsubl2> robin you may need to enter your monitor resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jsubl2> robin see this web page for some info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29%7C%28video%29
<robin> jsubl2: the resolution is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jsubl2> yes
<jsubl2> that wiki page should explain very well
<robin> jsbul2: i mean, the only resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is 1920x1200
<robin> jsubl2: but i will take a look at the wiki
<jsubl2> robin you sure your monitor is capable of 1920x1200
<robin> jsubl2: yes 
<robin> jsubl2: i'm running 1920x1200 in windows.. and the specs say 1920x1200. It is the native resolution.
<robin> jsubl2: it's a 24'' TFT.
<Tm_T> uhhhuh
<jsubl2> you probably need to enter your HorizSync and VertRefresh like it says on the wiki page
<robin> jsubl2: k
<jsubl2> then restart X.. ctrl-alt-backspace from the kdm login screen
<jsubl2> the HorizSync and VertRefresh  rates should be in the manual for the monitor or on the documentation cd that came with it
<robin> jsubl2: ok, thx
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> nikkia: you know, composite is actually decent enough to run on a daily-ish basis
<nikkia> apokryphos: depends if you use GL much
<kkathman> good day all :)
<apokryphos> only disable it temporarily for watching films or intensive things like compiling
<nikkia> apokryphos: i use it in the line of work, so random crashes == not good
<apokryphos> haven't had a single crash yet; and it's been on for over a day now
<nikkia> apokryphos: have you tried running GL apps ? :)
<apokryphos> no; like what?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  o/
<nikkia> apokryphos: *shrug* glxgears would be a test, but not perhaps a very good one :)
<apokryphos> I never use them; could try now
<apokryphos> heh; seems to be fine
<apokryphos> nikkia: translucensy doesn't work on it at all though
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, it wouldn't
<apokryphos> nikkia: there is of course other little bugs; like Kopete window staying as inactive translucency after being moved (for some odd reason), and window-resizing makes things ugly at times
<nikkia> apokryphos: i got random crashes of X with glx and composite enabled (and used)
<Tm_T> kkathman: hey you o/
<Tm_T> kkathman: how are you?
<apokryphos> I must be lucky =)
<kkathman> Tm_T: good good...and you?
<Tm_T> kkathman: pretty good, back hurting but other is fine
<kkathman> Tm_T: what did you do to your back?
<apokryphos> nikkia: suffice it to say it's cool that I can be on a full screen Konqueror and still view IRC :P
<Tm_T> kkathman: it's just me, something is always hurting
<Tm_T> kkathman: can't sleep well so I'm bit "out" but feeling ok
<kkathman> Tm_T: you know, I used to have that, but then I started getting a massage every week, and havent had probs in over 2 years !
<nikkia> tm_t my mouth hurts atm :(
<kkathman> Tm_T: I started going to a chiropractor, who isnt your typical one, and I have him examine and align me each week along with getting an hour massage
<apokryphos> wow, pretty nice. Has anyone here tried YaKuake?
<kkathman> apokryphos: Greetings!  what is it?
<apokryphos> kkathman: Hi; seems to be a tweaked konsole; has a few nice things
<kkathman> sounds good.  Im still on hoary with KDE 3.4.0, so Im back in the stone age I suppose...but all my Linux boxes are very stable :)
<apokryphos> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<apokryphos> 3.4 is not really old; I'm using it here
<nikkia> apokryphos: i refuse to use any terminal app that has a name that sounds like 'bukake'   :)
<kkathman> I will probably upgrade to breezy when it goes official next week
<kkathman> apokryphos: But upgrading to breezy is a chore for me cuz I have 3 boxes here...all different hardware configurations and I share them all on a network with windows boxes too 
<apokryphos> kkathman: why is that a chore? :P
<kkathman> apokryphos: well, one of the linux boxes is my main that I do development on...its KDE based.  One is an old Dell, that I use for backup and part time file server and it runs just base Gnome.  The third is an HP with 96MB memory, and its just a file server that runs a command line :)
<kkathman> so its like three different procedures :)
<kkathman> but hopefully its as simple as your basic dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> kkathman: surely it's exactly the same process for each one :P. Alter sources.list, then dist-upgrade
<kkathman> right but I have heard there are some glitches in the nVidia?
<apokryphos> I think most of those bugs are squashed
<kkathman> apokryphos: great to hear...the official is next Friday right?
<apokryphos> Next Thursday
<kkathman> apokryphos: great to hear...when I do the dist-upgrade, will that automatically upgrade my KDE or will I need to do that separately?
<apokryphos> kkathman: make sure you've got kubuntu-desktop installed, and yes -- it will do it all.
<kkathman> apokryphos: when I installed originally, I did a clean install with hoary and gnome, then did the apt-get on kubuntu-desktop
<loic> quit
<apokryphos> ok
<kkathman> apokryphos: I always do that just so I will have a backup GUI if something goes wrong with KDE...which it never did
<spiral> hmmm, are kubuntu.org repos down ?
<kernoman> anyone help me to reset the konqueror views? i have no file management view and the load view profile option is not in the settings menu...
<kkathman> kernoman: Cant you just tailor your view and do a save profile?
<spiral> Err http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages
<spiral>   404 Not Found
<kernoman> i cant get it to look like a file manager view with the left and right panes for some reason
<kkathman> kernoman: Hmmm I had a bit of a struggle with that at first, but it just took some tweaking on my part
<kkathman> kernoman: do you have ANY profiles at all?
<kernoman> why has it changed fromt he default konqueror view? that was fine and is fine in other distros?
<kernoman> no they all apepar to look the same no matter which i choose
<kkathman> kernoman: start by opening up Konq and then go to the "command line" and choose a file location, not a URL...that should get your started...
<kkathman> kernoman: Then go to VIEW and choose the View Mode option
<kkathman> kernoman: then simply tweak that, then save your profile
<kernoman> ive chose /home and tried all the view modes and none of them give me the tree down left side with the service bar or what ever its called, you know the one with the icons on
<kernoman> i alwasy get a single page like web browser mode
<kkathman> kernoman: you can also go to the WINDOW menu and choose things like 
<bdmp> What is the command to find out my ip address
<kkathman> kernoman: Split Left-right etc
<TokenBad> how come can't get azureus from apt-get?
<kernoman> i have no window menu....
<kkathman> kernoman: use that Window->Split Left Right option
<kernoman> i dont have that option... ive looked everywhere for it
<kernoman> im using the brezy release by the way
<kkathman> kernoman: hmm... cant imagine why they'd change Konq tho
<bdmp> tokenbad, you gotta get the right repositories
<bdmp> follow this faqhttp://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html
<kernoman> theyve also changed the control panel for the worse...
<kernoman> dummed it down too much
<kkathman> kernoman: At the top of the browser, on the menu, you dont have a "Window"  option, should be to the left of "Help"
<TokenBad> yeah
<TokenBad> got it now
<TokenBad> but gotta have java installed
<TokenBad> heheh
<TokenBad> so now gotta install java
<kernoman> nope not there just got location,edit,view,bookmarks,toosl,settings,help
<TokenBad> for kubuntu what should I install for java?
<kkathman> kernoman: hmm...well thats odd and uncomfortable
<kkathman> I tend not to use the Konq file manager myself...I use the command line mostly
<kkathman> kernoman: but I think there are other file managers out there
<kernoman> i really liked konq until i installed breezy, im sure this cant be the standard for it now cause it plain sux
<kkathman> Tm_T: do you know anything about these new Konq changes?
<kkathman> kernoman:  you might check to see if you could use the previous version of Konq
<TokenBad> what apt-get command should I use to install java?
<kkathman> kernoman: remember that Konq isnt "a part" of breezy, its just another application, so it probaby isnt breezy that is the issue
<kernoman> yeah im just searching through the lubuntu forums, i cant be the only one whos noticed this, konq in breezy seems very flakey in general i.e. sometimes the invert selection is not available either..
<kernoman> definately only has the web browsing profile, no others exist
<kkathman> kernoman: try this page and see what you can discover:  http://www.konqueror.org/
<kkathman> kernoman: you might also want to report that to someone like apokryphos  or Riddell
<kernoman> reading that already
<`Nomad> Hi..  I need to update the "Windows Installer" in my wine installation on linux..  Any pointers as to how I do this?
<`Nomad> well on Kubuntu actually :)
<apokryphos> kkathman: I'm no dev :)
<apokryphos> though, Konqueror has been having some issues with different viewmodes; I believe the way it's handled has changed, and it's not done via konquerorrc anymore
<apokryphos> these'll probably be resolved for breezy final
<kkathman> apokryphos: well yah but you know what to do when a bug is found I'd figger :)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  See I knew you would know :)
<TokenBad> what apt-get command should I use to install java?
<kernoman> so its a known bug?
<apokryphos> kernoman: a quasi-known but not reported bug. I think it would be a good idea to compile a bug report, so it's easy to keep track of too
<kkathman> Konq may be a reason to stay on hoary for a while, if you use it alot
<kkathman> I could never get the left and right view panes to synchronize, like windows explorer..which I personally prefer
<kernoman> i cant beleive it is so close  to release and there is such a big bug in konq, the bug has been introduced somewhere cause previous versions work fine.  Can anyone else here whos using breezy confirm they too have the same problem?
<Tm_T> what problem?
<kernoman> no window menu option and no option to laod a view profile, if you do it from command line passing profile to use it always uses web profile 
<apokryphos> kernoman: why not? RC-stage isn't meant to be bug-free, entirely.
<kernoman> i think the file manager should at least work?
<kkathman> kernoman: Like I said you might want to invest working with your command-line skills...I find that to be all I need 
<Tm_T> kernoman: I do have window menu entry and I can load profiles
* apokryphos tries to remember who had this problem too some days ago
<kernoman> thanks for confirming that then there must be a problem somewhere on my system, any ideas what i can check?
<Tm_T> kernoman: you have broken konqi?
<Tm_T> uh
<kernoman> looks that way thats why I was supprised that this could be a bug :)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: no, a few others have had it too; all the view modes don't show for me too
<kernoman> what config files does it try to load?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: does konqueror --profile filemanagement   work for you?
<apokryphos> * kernoman
<Tm_T> :)
<kernoman> yup?
<Tm_T> but I upgraded from hoary
<kernoman> i mean nope
<apokryphos> kernoman: it doesn't load? What's the error?
<Tm_T> and all working ok
<kernoman> if i use --profile filemanagement i get web :-)
<Xorlev> Need a little help with Kubuntu Breezy...I just installed it clean from the Kubuntu Breezy Preview disk onto a separate partition than my normal system. It seems to work perfectly other than one thing: the mouse is messed up. The mouse moves, the programs work, but unable to click or hover over anything. I can select UI elements with my keyboard and use them, but the mouse refuses to work correctly. Once when I removed my USB mouse and plugged in a 
<Xorlev> PS/2 mouse it started working correctly, but then after a reboot it did the same thing with the PS/2 mouse. I also upgraded completely (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade) and the same symptoms before and after.
<kernoman> no error
<apokryphos> Tm_T: same; under View -> view modes how many do you have there?
<apokryphos> heh
<Tm_T> apokryphos: over ten
<apokryphos> kernoman: compile a bug report; mentioning all those things (No Window menu, lacking many view modes, and the --profile filemanagement -> browser mode)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: not enough, but a good start I guess
<kernoman> i have 9 in view modes
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> it's not too late to get more ;)
<kernoman> oh well
<apokryphos> heh; /me has 3
<apokryphos> don't mind me
<apokryphos> I forgot view mode is relative to what page you're currently on. Duh.
<Tm_T> hah
<kernoman> any other good gui filemanagers out there i can use in mean time?
<apokryphos> err, now I'm getting profiles mixed up with view modes
<apokryphos> argh
<kernoman> lol
<apokryphos> kernoman: so Settings -> Load view profile you have...how many?
<Tm_T> haha
<kernoman> i dont have that option in the settings menu
<apokryphos> :/
<kernoman> tis borked
<Tm_T> kernoman: I can feel your pain
<Tm_T> kernoman: then use Konsole, it's ok too
<kkathman> Tm_T: I cant say that I use Konq for much of anything...I set up shares for all my machines, and copy between them with it, and thats about it
<kernoman> i use console but im lazy and cant be arsed to type :-)
<kkathman> I dont even use it for a web browser
* apokryphos doesn't use konsole for webbrowser too
<apokryphos> unless it's a wget
<kernoman> i guess im not l337 enough ;-)
<kkathman> apokryphos: lol...sorry I wasnt clear...I dont use Konqy for a web browser
<kernoman> thanks for the advice though guys, im off to stare at the konsole for a bit.
<bdmp> I am doing networking and trying to get in to my linux box from a windows comp, but when I try to get in to the linux box it asks for a password. It is not my root password and I didn't set any other ones. Does anybody know how I can change the password or what the password is?
<kkathman> bdmp: you need to set up a credentials file
<Tm_T> kkathman: I use Konqi as web browser and filebrowser when it's faster and easier to use it
<kkathman> bdmp: I assume you are using samba?
<bdmp> yes
<kkathman> bdmp:  have you set up a samba password?
<bdmp> no
<bdmp> Do you know how to set one up throught the gui?
<kkathman> bdmp: theres a few things you have to do
<kkathman> bdmp: Can you do a smbtree and see the other machines on your network?
<kkathman> if so, thats a good thing
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> i am trading files too
<bdmp> i just cant get in to the linux box
<kkathman> bdmp: are you trying to see linux directories on your windows box, or see windows drives on the linux box?
<bdmp> I can move files off the linux box to the other comps
<kkathman> ahh ok
<bdmp> i just need the password
<kkathman> bdmp: I think there is a wiki for that..let me check
<bdmp> pk thanks
<TokenBad> ok question
<TokenBad> I install azureus
<TokenBad> how come I don't see it in the menu
<bdmp> check under the debian section
<bdmp> maybe
<kkathman> bdmp:  try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<kkathman> bdmp: I have a detailed list of things I did, and can help you on a step by step, but its probably better if you try to work through it yourself that way you learn more :)
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> thanks 
<Mars__^> hi i have problem
<kkathman> but in general, you have to setup your samba config file, then edit it for each share, then setup your samba credentials file and update your smb.config
<Mars__^> what i have to press to save file in pico, it is write: ^O save, but i dont know what does it mean
<Mars__^> ?
<kkathman> bdmp:  I dont know if that page will give you all the steps
<kkathman> bdmp: But Im pretty sure I got my info from those pages
<robin> I like to play mp3 files with amarok. According to the FAQ on kubuntu.org I have to install the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages, but they are not in the repositories (also not in universe). I'm using breezy
<kkathman> bdmp: Be sure that you have installed samba, samba-common and smbfs
<kkathman> bdmp: if that doesnt get you where you need to go, PM me and I will walk you through it
<bdmp> I went under the local network browsing section in the settings and in my shared folder there was a box that said share with samba. I clicked that and now I can get in
<bdmp> Im sorry, it was under file sharing not local network browsing
<bdmp> I learned by windows so I am much better working in a gui than this command line jazz
<bdmp> Thanks for your help
* Ravensky cant connect to http://82.211.81.152/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso
<robin> I like to play mp3 files with amarok. According to the FAQ on kubuntu.org I have to install the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages, but they are not in the repositories (also not in universe). I'm using breezy
<apokryphos> robin: gstreamer0.8-mad is in Universe
<apokryphos> (as is akode-mpeg)
<BurgerMann> Hi. Did anyone notice that multitasking suddenly doesn't work when a tooltip is active in Quanta+??
<robin> apokryphos: it seems I only had enabled the universe security repositories.
<BurgerMann> It's a menace
<hyperactivecrond> ok i've got a problem... if i try to mount a cd image i get an error:
<hyperactivecrond> chris@beanburrito:~$ sudo mount vtx-web.cdi loop -o loop
<hyperactivecrond> Password:
<hyperactivecrond> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<hyperactivecrond> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hyperactivecrond> chris@beanburrito:~$
<hyperactivecrond> how can i mount it?
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas?
<duce> sorry, no
<gibarian> Hey everyone...upgraded to breezy...so hoe do I install the Automounter for USB sticks?
<joseph> Can anyone help me? My Kubuntu keeps freezing on me.
<joseph> Hello?
<gibarian> joseph: what's happening?
<joseph> I don't know.
<joseph> It just freezes on me.
<gibarian> just the GUI? can you go to the terminals?
<joseph> I don't know.
<joseph> Lol. :(
<gibarian> try ctrl+alt+f1
<joseph> I will next time it freezes.
<joseph> I'll come back, and tell you guys.
<gibarian> then log in as root and try killing X
<gibarian> it'll restart the GUI automatically
<joseph> How do I kill X?
<joseph> OK guys.
<joseph> Now I have another question, how come whenever I start up IE6, it shuts down.
<Tm_T> o    k
<Tm_T> joseph: please explain, you're using IE6?
<PieD> Hi
<PieD> With breezy, a ""simplified"" konqueror appeared
<PieD> but I want to switch back to the true konqueror
<Tm_T> ?
<PieD> how can I do so ?
<Tm_T> simplified konqi?!
<PieD> (the window menu was removed for instance, and that's horrible)
<joseph> Tm_T, yes, my mom uses this computer also, some websites only support IE
<PieD> "Simplified Konqueror" on http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php
<Tm_T> PieD: well, sounds more like a bug to me
<PieD> Tm_T: I saw that on _every_ installation of breezy
<Tm_T> PieD: I haven't
<Tm_T> joseph: eh, you can use other browsers than IE just fine
<joseph> Tm_T, how?
<PieD> Tm_T: you have to use a clean profile to see that
<Tm_T> PieD: hmm, interesting
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> joseph: well, you use knoqueror?
<Riddell> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's that thing PieD mentioned?
<PieD> Tm_T: when reading the config files, I clearly see that they were cleaned
<PieD> I consider this as an horrible thing
<Tm_T> yes
<Riddell> PieD: sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<PieD> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<joseph> OK.
<joseph> Yeah, I tried CTRL + ALT + F1..
<joseph> It didn't work. :(
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, "simplified" ?
<PieD> Riddell: I don't have any konqueror-orig.rc
<Riddell> PieD: it's part of the konqueror package in breezy
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<TokenBad> how come once I installed azureus I don't see it in the menu?
<PieD> Riddell: there is no such file
<PieD> I'm sure of what I'm telling
<Tm_T> Riddell: there's really have done something to konqueror?
<PieD> I've got a breezy on my laptop
<PieD> that's a clean installation
<Riddell> PieD: ls /usr/share/apps/konqueror/  ?
<Riddell> PieD: which breezy?
<Riddell> don't think it was in breezy preview
<PieD> I installed it using a CD downloaded two weeks ago
<PieD> and I upgraded it
<Riddell> yeah, you need a newer breezy
<PieD> no, I won't reinstall, that's too much work
<Riddell> 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu5 is the current
<PieD> that's the aim of packages manager to upgrade packages without reinstalling everything
<Riddell> PieD: rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror  should do it anyway
<TokenBad> apt-get dist-upgrade
<TokenBad> do that to update distro
<TokenBad> I think
<PieD> oops
<PieD> I upgraded to konq 3.5 beta1
<PieD> I suppose that removed that file
<Tm_T> PieD: that's what I'm using
<Drakeson> what do I need for mms:// ?
<dooglio> mplayer
<Drakeson> I am going to cut the fat and have only one of the media frameworks. mplayer, gstreamer, xine, ... which one do you suggest?
<Tm_T> gstreamer
<Drakeson> ok, let me go for it. but does it support anything mplayer plays?
<Tm_T> dunno
<robin> I know i can access the windows shares on another computer by using smb://. But how do I browse the local lan, to see which Windows PC's are online
<robin> I now only can contact with smb://[ip] 
<Drakeson> Tm_T: does it play video streams from net? (that's enough for me now!)
<Tm_T> I think so
<Tm_T> try
<robin> nvm found it.
<Drakeson> ok. thanks. I'll try :)
<PieD> see you later
<luckyaba> my amarok wont work. i think its the engine or something
<Tm_T> luckyaba: haha, I just lost my amarok ;p
<Tm_T> stopped playing
<luckyaba> ggrrr  i dont know if i like breezy
<Tm_T> haha
<tenco> hi! what are the apt sources for breezy?
<luckyaba> there is nothing out there for breezt huh?
<mekgp> hey gang....somebody tell me where the info for adept is at??  must be blind... LOL
<Jago> is any one out there
<mekgp> ...no doubt! LOL
<mekgp> just you and me jago! ;)
<frank23> I can't get mp3s to play with any player with breezy kubuntu
<Jago> hello i was woundering if you could help me get past the login screen
<mekgp> ???  uh...err...your here already??  :D
<Jago> i had to use the root login
<mekgp> oh....whats it telling you when u try the correct login?
<Jago> oh and i had the same problem with mp3s i had to use xmms and already have the coppied to my hard drive.
<Jago> nothing it just reloads the kdm
<frank23> Jago: Xmms doesn't work either
<Jago> are the files on your hard drive
<Jago> or cd
<frank23> Jago: yeah
<mekgp> hmmmm...outta my league i think
<frank23> Jago sounds works in all videos but nothing can read mp3s
<frank23> Jago: wait I just found that some mp3s work and some don't 
<Jago> how are you trying to play then? individually or as are you trying to playe the hole folder
<Jago> are telling it to load a directory or a song
<frank23> Jago: just a song in both cases
<Jago> try to just add the directory that mite help
<frank23> Jago: amarok works with the xine engine
<frank23> Jago: but only for some mp3s for me, not all
<Jago> i have had bad luck with amarok but ive heard its great if you can use it
<beast> Jago: why have you had bad luck?
<Jago> it wount work at all.... i think its a problem with my hardware realy
<Jago> be couse my cd rom wount play cds on any software but some will play them if i copy them to a directory on my hard drive
<Jago> i am not a comuter expert put i can normaly find a work around....some times
<beast> Jago: have you tried playing your cd in kscd?
<Jago> yeah no luck...
<Mars__^> Hi
<Mars__^> Can someone give me a fovour?
<Mars__^> I need the file
<Mars__^> uhh
<Mars__^> /etc/apt/sources.list
<beast> Jago: I think your first step would to get it working in kscd, that's the app that should play your cd immediately
<Mars__^> can someone give me all what is write in it on priv?
<Mars__^> uhh
<Mars__^> i see noone id going to help me :/
<Mars__^> thing is i have only one soource in it
<mekgp> Mars: got to the Kubuntu FAQ's on the user's guide, there is a copy of it there
<Mars__^> and i have problem with downloadin by apt-get
<Jago> how do i get a working version?, the one i have is the one that came from ubuntu?
<beast> Mars__^: what are you running? breezy or hoary?
<Mars__^> hoary
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<mekgp> thats it Mars....what ubotu has written.  all the info is there
<Mars__^> oh great thanks
<mekgp> now...to my question!  where is the manual for adept?? the package manager in breezy?? anyone of you linux guru's know??
<Jago> i use synaptic
<Jago> sorry
<mekgp> u using breezy Jago?
<Jago> i am not sure i thought that the dist upgrade would up grade me when the new one came out so how do i check
<Mars__^> But it would be nice if someone could paste his own list of sources
<Mars__^> but
<Mars__^> no
<mekgp> welllll...i wouldnt let dist-upgrade do it just yet.  causes fubars! ;)  if you dont have a fancy little kubuntu login box at startup, it ain't happened
<Mars__^> i have it
<mekgp> Mars...you can right-click on the sources link and save a copy?  then follow the modification suggestions listed and save it to use, would be much better....everyone has there own tweaks that would cause you problems using there's.
<mornfall> mekgp: adept doesn't come with a manual, sadly
<mekgp> aahhhh...thanks mornfall
<joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu keeps freezing on me.
<mornfall> mekgp: on the other hand, the ui is hopefully easy enough to be figured out
<mekgp> hhmmmm....for some reason it (adept) wont search for applications. ie: firefox
<joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu keeps freezing,.
<arcanistherogue> joseph: I get the same problem
<arcanistherogue> joseph: When gaming, right?
<joseph> Arcanisttherogue, no. Lol. :(
<mekgp> you two use dist-upgrade to get to breezy?
<joseph> No.
<joseph> I downloaded Breezy from kubuntu.org
<mekgp> hhhmmmm...not sure then
<joseph> it happened on the old one too.
<joseph> The version before Breezy Badger.
<mekgp> <makes me think its a hardware conflict>
<joseph> it doesnt happen on any other OS.
<joseph> Not windows, not Ubuntu, not Fedora Core.
<mekgp> freeze at login? using particular app?  changing settings?
<joseph> No. No. And, I don't think so. :S
<mekgp> whats being done when it locks?
<joseph> i think..
<joseph> It may be due to me scrolling.
<joseph> Whenever I scroll with my mouse a lot, it does that. I'm not sure though, since I only kept track since last time ti froze.
<mekgp> desktop? laptop? 
<joseph> Desktop
<sproingie> sounds unlikely unless you have some really funky mouse interface.  anything in logs?
<joseph> How do I check that?
<sproingie> tail -n100 /var/log/messages
<sproingie> don't scroll it back with your mouse though ;)
<mekgp> joseph<------froze looking at logs! lol
<sproingie> also dmesg, though that's unlikely to tell you much after you've rebooted
<joseph> No, I didn't froze.
<joseph> *freeze, sorry I was reading logs. ;)
<mekgp> wonder if unplug mouse when it freezes then re-plug would give indication of issue??
<joseph> That might be it.
<joseph> I'll try it next time.
<sproingie> usb mouse?
<joseph> Yep.
<sproingie> i've never heard of usb driver hosing the whole system
<sproingie> i guess it's always possible
<joseph> Well I can't even go to the terminal.
<joseph> :(
<mekgp> yep....hotplug system having glitch
<joseph> When it freezes.
<sproingie> are you able to switch VC's?
<joseph> VC?
<mekgp> i noticed when upgrading that the hotplug subsys toooook forever to init...
<joseph> :(
<sproingie> virtual consoles.  ctrl-alt-f1 will take you to the first vc
<sproingie> then ctrl-alt f2-f6 for more of them
<joseph> oh no.
<joseph> I tried tha.
<joseph> t
<sproingie> and ctrl-alt-f7 is where X is 
<joseph> CTRL + ALT + F1
<joseph> It ddin't work.
<mekgp> f7?? really? learn somethin' new everday! ;)
<mekgp> <----newbie everytime something new comes up!  ;)
<joseph> Well it has not froze yet.
<joseph> Usually it does.
<sproingie> curious.  happens only with breezy?
<joseph> Nope.
<sproingie> er you mentioned it happened with hoary too?
<joseph> Only Kubuntu
<joseph> Yeah.
<joseph> That too.
<joseph> I'm trying to switch to Linux permenantly.
<joseph> But its not going so well. ><
<sproingie> just kubuntu ... does it do it with vanilla ubuntu?
<joseph> Nope.
<joseph> Ubuntu runs fine.
<sproingie> that's realy odd
<joseph> I even ordered ten CDs, lol. :)
<sproingie> kde does nothing new at the device level
<joseph> maybe I should turn the performance thing down.
<joseph> The Visual Quality.
<sproingie> could be a video freeze
<sproingie> what kind of card do you have?
<joseph> Maybe..
<joseph> GeForce 6600 GT 128mb w/ DDR 3
<sproingie> should be pretty reliablee
<mekgp> let me jump in for sec....joseph? you had mp3 question earlier?
<sproingie> what else you got on the USB bus?
<joseph> Hold on.
<joseph> What did I say about MP3s?
<joseph> Or w/e?
<joseph> And what do you mean, waht else do I have on the USB Bus?
* sproingie can only imagine speakers, with the mixer getting wedged, since it runs at realtime
<sproingie> joseph: you got anything else plugged into a usb port?
<mekgp> what else plugged in as USB?
<joseph> Yeah..
<joseph> A printer.
<sproingie> shouldn't matter
<joseph> A mouse, keyboard, A sound thingy (3 cords) Internet cord, and my video thingy.
<sproingie> i'm pretty stumped. maybe dialing down the visual quality would help
<joseph> I don't think I answered that right though.
<sproingie> er. sound and video thingy?
<mekgp> lol
<joseph> Oh, yeah, sorry.
<joseph> The thing that connects hte monitor to the computer.
<joseph> And the three sound codrs.
<joseph> Plugged into my Mobo
<sproingie> unless there's been major advances in usb since i last checked, your monitor probably isn't usb
<mekgp> sproingie is asking only what is plugged into the 1/2" wide slots only...
<joseph> Oh, I got confused, since you said did I have a USB mouse.
<joseph> Or w/e.
<joseph> I only have the printer hooked in there, I think.
<joseph> Pretty sure.
<sproingie> weird.  have you updated recently?
<joseph> ?
<sproingie> could hope it's a known bug and that it goes away :)
<joseph> What?
<joseph> Maybe.
<joseph> It did that last time.
<joseph> But Its frozen multiple times this time though.
<joseph> But it hasn't frozen yet.
<sproingie> are your fans running particularly loud?
<mekgp> graphics.....i'd say graphics
<joseph> They sonud the same.
<joseph> IDK.
<joseph> Maybe.
<sproingie> could be overheating, coincidence that it happens when you're running kubuntu ... i'm kind of stumped
<joseph> BRB, bathroom.
<sproingie> i'd turn down the eye candy effects and see if that stops it
* sproingie has a super crappy fan on his vid card, gets video freezes all the time when playing games
<joseph> OK back.
<joseph> Well, I think my fans are pretty old.
<joseph> But my PC never freezes or anything.
<huhmz> Is it impossible to remove anything that kubuntu-desktop depends on such as k3b? (i dont have a burner)
<sproingie> if it were heat it'd probably freeze when playing games
<sproingie> huhmz: you can remove kubuntu-desktop if you want to go ala-carte.  it's sort of all or nothing unless you can live with broken packages
* sproingie isn't a fan of the enoumous amount of crap he's forced to install as dependencies either
<huhmz> oh well, it's not like i don't have the hdd space
<sproingie> most of the dependencies of packages could have been suggests instead of requires
<kkathman> sproingie: Hmm..I run kubuntu and dont have overheating issues
<sproingie> for me it's not so much hdd space, it's all the thousands of files and crap that I have to keep track of
<kkathman> sproingie: dont you use a package manager?
<sproingie> i mean, why am i required to have crap like ico and xeyes in order to have X?
<sproingie> kkathman: of course I do
<kkathman> okie doke then
<sproingie> just that the package manager, pretty much all of them, not just apt, are unbelievably stupid
<sproingie> X is hardly *broken* if i don't have ico.  it's just "not at 100% spec"
* snarf shrugs
<snarf> i hate it too, well used to hate it
<snarf> but i mean, its only a gig or two installed, and i have several hundred
<snarf> but on my laptop i see what you mean, only a 30 gb drive and all those junk packages i'd rather not have
* mornfall suspects sprongie is even more stupid than apt
<ppd> hello. does anybody here also have segmentation faults with amarok and wormux?
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> is polymer anywhere in kubuntu yet?
<fate00> does anyone know how to bridge a wired and wireless connection together in Linux?
<fate00> I do it on XP all the time
<AnGelo[1] > hello guys
<beast> hi AnGelo[1] 
<jago> hello
<AnGelo[1] > hello
<ctw> Hi! Is there a way to install the latest realplayer version with apt-get or dpkg (i.e. is there a .deb file available)?
<ctw> I'm using breezy by the way ...
<Tm_T> ctw: I think no
#kubuntu 2005-10-14
<tenco> adept is really ugly. sorry, i just updated to breezy and adept is a real memory-hog: res 64 megs!
<TokenBad> anyone know why kopete crashes?
<TokenBad> and when is the full version of breezy out...it still not out till 13th?
<tenco> synaptic is still king
<tenco> way easier to use
<TokenBad> agree tenco
<_kay> hey there, anybody else got a problem with wpa_supplicant upgrade in breezy?
<TokenBad> any idea why kopete crashes?
<_kay> I cannot parse my config anymore, it always complains about the closing brace of the network={ block
<tenco> the adept gui is really overloaded and search capabilities are limited
<Ninjew> aptitude for life
<jmg> guys i am looking for a good color scheme for kubuntu
<jmg> that looks nice on 1024x768 with a dark background and white on black editors
<jmg> but wont make my head explode looking at web pages
<TokenBad> I do my own backgrounds
<jmg> so do i
<TokenBad> but for the rest of the stuff i went defaults
<jmg> default doesnt work
<TokenBad> did for me
<TokenBad> but thats just me
<TokenBad> my backgrounds and stuff..you can get from tokenart.deviantart.com
<Mystique> hello all
<Mystique> I have a problem installing libdvdcss2
<Mystique> it complains about libc6
<Mystique> how might I possibly go about dealing w/ that?
<mekgp> anybody know of a way to "acquire" libcurl.so.2???
<frank23> mekgp: thats an older version
<frank23> mekgp: what program do you need it for?  maybe you can compile it yourself
<mekgp> yep....application i run still needs it  :(
<mekgp> flight sim engine...wont be able to compile it
<frank23> .... I see ;-)
<mekgp> darn dependencies anyway... :(
<mekgp> cant that file be found somewhere and copied into where I need it???? 
<frank23> probably
<mekgp> going to goooogle me self to death! :D
<ctw> FYI: I manged to install RealPlayer with the info provided here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frank23> mekgp: It's very possible that its not the only library you will need though
<ctw> does anybody here have an HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop with working suspend to disk/ram in breezy?
<penguinboy> what is the difference between stattic and dynamic ip
<frank23> penguinboy: with a dynamip IP, you get a new one everytime you connect
<penguinboy> thanks
<mornfall> ad tenco, what a moron
<TokenBad> any idea why kopete crashes?
<TokenBad> and when is the full version of breezy out...it still not out till 13th?
<satafterh> I am having issues sharing folders on home network? is there a bug or is it me??
<kairu0> hi all
<penguinboy> hey
<kairu0> hey
<kairu0> howzit
<cyne> satafterh: what 'issues'?
<jmg> how come some stuff doesnt seem to obey icon settings
<kairu0> any users of SCIM UIM or IIIMF?
<jmg> scim uim?
<kairu0> these are input methods
<kairu0> scim,uim,iiimf
<jmg> oh
<jmg> not me obviously
<kairu0> ok
<TokenBad> I don't get icons for anything I install
<TokenBad> I installed gaim
<TokenBad> no icon
<TokenBad> I installed azureus
<TokenBad> no icon
<hippie> how to install flash player for amd64?
<Tm_T> TokenBad: run kappfinder
<Tm_T> TokenBad: those what you installed are not kde apps
<TokenBad> ok...I ran it..said was added...when checked..still don't see them
<TokenBad> do I need to refresh something?
<TokenBad> like kde?
<Tm_T> TokenBad: add them manually?
<TokenBad> is there a way to reload kde like gnome without reloading?
<Tm_T> why you should do that?
<TokenBad> to see if the icons show then
<othernoob> reload without reloading..interesting concept ..
<kairu0> damn japanese input
<kairu0> i cant get it going in kubuntu
<TokenBad> well mean without rebooting
<canllaith> Gday! could someone in here tell me where lspci resides on a default kbuntu install? :)
<cyne> canllaith: open a konqueror window and type it in the search box :)
<canllaith> cyne: I don't use kubuntu.
<canllaith> I'm writing an article where I say 'type /sbin/lspci' and I'd like to make sure the instructions work on all the major distros.
<cyne> one moment
<cyne> on mine i have /usr/bin/lspci
<cyne> also a symlink to it @ /bin/lspci
<canllaith> Interesting!
<canllaith> Is it also in /sbin ?
<PeerSoft> sup ;] 
* PeerSoft testing new IRC client in the making.
<miguelo> hola
<Tm_T> ooh
<jadugarr84> does anyone here use breezy and baghira?
<Riddell> please test KDE 3.4.3 deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343 breezy main
<FractuS> I've the 3.4.2 full and runs [OK] 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seth_k|lappy] : http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Test KDE 3.4.3 = deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343 breezy main
<N17R0> ok I go test it
<N17R0> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_%7ejr_kde343_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<seth_k|lappy> apt-get update
<seth_k|lappy> or Reload in (k|s)ynaptic
<N17R0> opps yeah :P
<seth_k|lappy> lol
<N17R0> rofl
<FractuS> wats the repository to Firefox?
<seth_k|lappy> it's in universe
<N17R0> I will only test kde-base for you :)
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list @ FractuS 
<seth_k|lappy> and then uncomment the universe lines
<FractuS> seth_k|lappy: yes.. but giveme a URL
<seth_k|lappy> FractuS, it's already in the sources.list. Just commented out
<FractuS> i tink that it is in multiverse
<seth_k|lappy> no
<seth_k|lappy> it's in universe
<FractuS> the 1.0.7 version does't here
<seth_k|lappy> 1.0.7 is in hoary-updates universe, yes?
<seth_k|lappy> er, I dunno if hoary ever got a real 1.0.7
<seth_k|lappy> might just be backported security fixes
<N17R0> I had FF 1.0.7 on hoary
<N17R0> brb
<gdh> are the 1.0.x series anything but security fixes?
<seth_k|lappy> nope
<seth_k|lappy> just security
<N17R0> ok so far KDE 3.4.3 is running well :P
<FractuS> ok. thanks
<FractuS> bye everybody
<N17R0> ohh man
<Riddell> N17R0: cool
<Riddell> N17R0: oh man?
<N17R0> still that bug ind KDE 3.4.3, u know when u start kynaptic, then it is loading in the taskbar, and after a few seconds it exits
<Riddell> I don't know that bug, but I recommend using adept
<Tm_T> I recommed it too
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<N17R0> adept? I usually use synaptic, but will have a look at adept thx
<Flying_Eagle> my kubuntu-amd64-breezy-rc wont let me get superuser-rights. is this a known problem?
<Riddell> Flying_Eagle: when doing what?
<Flying_Eagle> something within the gethostnamebyxxx()-function (should have written it down)
<Flying_Eagle> Riddell, trying sudo or su or whatever related to root
<Flying_Eagle> (i know that there is no "root" by default)
<Riddell> Flying_Eagle: I've not heard of that before
<Flying_Eagle> :(
<Flying_Eagle> ill try the 32bit-version...
<Flying_Eagle> ...or wait
<Flying_Eagle> well. know that i know, that i cant fix it myself, ill go to bed. byebye
<N17R0> Riddell: Did u never seen that when u run a application in KDE which ask for root password, it just wont load the first or second time, but after another try it will finally execute?
<Riddell> N17R0: is it kdesu or sudo you are having problems with?
<N17R0> well the progs which I execute via kde-menu use kdesu
<Riddell> yes
<N17R0> I have had this behavior alot of times on Hoary, and now im on Breezy I have the same
<N17R0> I think this is the same bug which dont let u run the Administrator mode in kcontrol
<_root> is any body outthere who can help me
<TokenBad> hmmm
<TokenBad> where the hell did apt-get install azureus to
<seth_k|lappy> azureus is in hoary-extras
<N17R0> in ur internet menu
<Hobbsee> _root: shoot
<TokenBad> its not there
<Lord_Athur> Hi 
<TokenBad> I installed it
<TokenBad> but its not listed
<N17R0> lol
<N17R0> hmm
<jago> i am not able too log in as any body other than root whats rong
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: use kappfinder to find it?
<TokenBad> I tried that
<TokenBad> it didn't find it
<N17R0> I installed Azureus.deb from the website
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: there's a kdm theme manager, btw, on kdelook =)
<jago> this is root i changed my id
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yes, but does it work?
<TokenBad> Building dependency tree... Done
<TokenBad> azureus is already the newest version.
<TokenBad> so its installed
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: run it from the run command?
<TokenBad> but its not in my home dir either
<TokenBad> tried
<TokenBad> said it wasn't found
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, yeah, I meant to try it sometime :D
<N17R0> TokenBad: typ "which azureus"  in konsole
<N17R0> what does it tell us then?
<TokenBad>  /usr/bin/azureus
<TokenBad> why would it install there?
<TokenBad> thats weird
<N17R0> lol
<N17R0> so it wont run if u just typ "azureus"  in konsole?
<TokenBad> nope
<N17R0> do u have sun-java installed?
<TokenBad> yes
<N17R0> hmm 
<TokenBad> azureus: No such file or directory
<TokenBad> I went to the dir
<TokenBad> and typed it
<TokenBad> it ran
<N17R0> ok
* apokryphos recommends KTorrent
<N17R0> then u could make a new menu entry for azureus, and tell it to execute command:  /usr/bin/azureus
<TokenBad> how make it...just on the desktop?
<Hobbsee> or in your kmenu
<N17R0> right click on the big blua K
<N17R0> yep kmenu
<N17R0> menu editor
<TokenBad> then what?
<N17R0> right to floppy icon> new item
<N17R0> typ Azureus
<N17R0> then by the "Command"  field you typ: /usr/bin/azureus
<N17R0> u could also search for the azureus icon
<N17R0> and then save ;)
<TokenBad> ahh ok
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> on a storage hdd (mounted at /Storage) it has a .Trash-0 folder how can i delete this
<N17R0> sudo rm -rf .Trash-0
<McScruff> what does the rf do?
<N17R0> uhm some kind of force
<N17R0> it will be wiped completely
<N17R0> rm --help
<N17R0> -r, -R, --recursive   remove the contents of directories recursively
<McScruff> ty
<N17R0> -f, --force           ignore nonexistent files, never prompt
<McScruff> worked a treat
<labkom> hallo
<jump_ez> coba
<jump_ez> thrt
<_dennis> am i in yet
<kairu0> any SKIM users?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell
<Riddell> philipacamaniac:
<philipacamaniac> Where's the KDE 3.4.3 info page (changes and such)?
<Riddell> http://kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_4_2to3_4_3.php
<philipacamaniac> Those are so hard to find. :) Thanks!
<RezDawg> Let me state the obvious, Im a windows user trying to learn linux.
<Riddell> well it hasn't been released yet
<RezDawg> I used kynaptic to install firefox but i dont see it in the K menu
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: good point.
<RezDawg> can anyone tell me how to get firefox to show up in K menu?
<philipacamaniac> RezDawg: right click the KMenu button and choose "Menu Editor"
<RezDawg> ty
<Cosmos> Hello
<RezDawg> So when I add applications from kynaptic it dont automaticly add them the the K menu.  Is there a setting that will do that?
<Cosmos> I'm looking for a KDE image manipulation program. I've tried Kirta but that seems more for painting than for manipulating. Any ideas?
<RezDawg> im new to linux, but gimp is like photoshop 
<Cosmos> Yeah good program, but I wanted to see whether there were any KDE alternatives before I jumped to GIMP
<RezDawg> well im new to Kubuntu, just installed it half an hour ago, so im not the one to ask
<Cosmos> Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<RezDawg> thank you
<Cosmos> How long have you been a Linux user for?
<RezDawg> couple weeks
<RezDawg> this is my second distro to try
<Cosmos> Yeah great fun. Just stay in there, first few weeks are hard until you get used to the environment. Then you'll never want to go back :)
<Cosmos> Cool, what was your first?
<Cosmos> Let me guess.. Suse?
<RezDawg> ark linux
<Cosmos> Damn :P
<RezDawg> i like ark and it uses KDE but it couldnt resolve my nvidia 3D accel problems
<Cosmos> I'm going to move completely away from Windows at the end of this year, some of the programs we use at school require me to have Windows running
<RezDawg> so I looked for another KDE distro
<Cosmos> Good choice. Before Kubuntu I was a GNOME fan
<RezDawg> well im only used to ark so im kinda confused
<RezDawg> I would like to move away froms windows myself
<RezDawg> Cosmos: so you have been using linux for awhile?
<Cosmos> About 3 years now, but only about 6 months has been serious :)
<RezDawg> which distro have you used before and why did you leave?
<Cosmos> The first distro I used seriously was Suse, then I moved to Slackware... from there for about the next 2 years I just experimented with different distros, until at the start of this year I started using Debian on the server. Since then that's stuck (and I doubt that'll change). I stumbled across Kubuntu about 6 months ago and I've stuck with that since then
<Cosmos> Before Kubuntu was Ubuntu, and before that was Debian (for the desktop)
<RezDawg> do you know of a game that is 3D so I can test to see if the drivers here work with my vid card
<Cosmos> Tux Racer
<RezDawg> I used tuxracer on ark and dont see it here
<Cosmos> It should be, try: apt-cache search tuxracer, or apt-cache search racer
<RezDawg> hmm on luck
<Cosmos> Hm...
<Cosmos> Oh wait, which repositories are you using?
<RezDawg> how do i know that?
<Cosmos> open up: /etc/apt/sources.list in your fav text editor
<Cosmos> And if you want, just PM me the output
<chavo> look for ppracer
<chavo> tuxracer isn't developed any further.  Please run 'ppracer' instead.
<Cosmos> Ah that explains it :P
<satafterh> KDE 3.4.3 stable??
<chavo> satafterh, well as soon as it's released yes
<RezDawg> shut down wrong window
<Cosmos> RezDawg, if you missed what chavo said: "tuxracer isn't developed any further.  Please run 'ppracer' instead."
<RezDawg> i looked for ppracer also
<RezDawg> maybe its which repository im pointing at?
<Cosmos> Do you have the "universe" one commented (does it have a "#" in front?)
<RezDawg> i had to reg my nick to pm you
<RezDawg> ill send it to you now
<Cosmos> Is there a universe part to that?
<RezDawg> yes the universe does have # in front of it
<Cosmos> RezDawg, post in here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Cosmos> Okay, delete the "#"
<RezDawg> do i need to put # in front of the other one?
<Cosmos> Nope
<Cosmos> Now just make sure to apt-get update
<RezDawg> permission denied
<RezDawg> is there a super user termial
<Cosmos> Just: sudo apt-get update
<RezDawg> i did a apt-cache search for ppracer nothing but when i did one for tuxracer it found one
<Cosmos> cool
<Cosmos> Or Kool :P
<RezDawg> got tuxracer to work but no sound
<RezDawg> i cant buy a break
<crimsun> stop arts/esd before playing tuxracer
<RezDawg> how do i bring up he alsa mixer again?
<RezDawg> *the
<Cosmos> the graphical interface, or the one that runs in the terminal?
<RezDawg> well i have audigy2 zs
<RezDawg> so i think i need the terminal one 
<Cosmos> Oh nice
<RezDawg> well in ark i did at least
<RezDawg> i was told since KDE 3.2 you cant use alsa
<RezDawg> its alsamixer not alsa mixer like i was typing
<crimsun> you don't necessarily need alsamixer
<crimsun> you can use any mixer
<RezDawg> well im new to linux and a guy with audigy2 like mine told me this. so this is all i have to go on
<RezDawg> *sigh*
<RezDawg> no sound
<RezDawg> let me go look on kubuntu website
<abhayks> has anyone tried arch linux-- I am at present testing it on my thinkpad
<RezDawg> the documentation isnt up on the site
<RezDawg> anyone have a audigy2 zs that can help me get mine working
<philipacamaniac> RezDawg: I've got an Audigy2 platinum - but I don't remember having to any fancy business to get it working
<philipacamaniac> !nosound
<ubotu> philipacamaniac: Are you on ritalin?
<philipacamaniac> !sound problems
<ubotu> philipacamaniac: Syntax error in line 1
<philipacamaniac> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<philipacamaniac> I'm not sure I like the bot, and I don't think he likes me
<RezDawg> well i cant say if im ritalin, im not familiar with what that is
<seth_k|lappy> ritalin is a drug to treat hyperactivity
<seth_k|lappy> RezDawg, btw, I have an audigy2 zs
<RezDawg> okay i open alsamixer and some stuff was muted so i unmuted everything and now it works
<RezDawg> thanks for the help guys, be patient, im a noob
<seth_k|lappy> yeah
<seth_k|lappy> it's the analog / digital out
<seth_k|lappy> gotta unmute it
<RezDawg> guess i got to get java working now
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu tell RezDawg about java
<JonasNZ> hey
<seth_k|lappy> hi
<JonasNZ> how stable is the Breezy RC
<seth_k|lappy> I'm running Breezy on both my machines
<seth_k|lappy> no showstoppers
<crimsun> should be very stable.
<JonasNZ> sweet, oh and the other thing, kubuntu is just the standard ubuntu + kde packages isnt it?
<crimsun> not really
<crimsun> It's a ubuntu base with KDE packages. The "standard" Ubuntu is full-blown GNOME.
<JonasNZ> yeah i just worded that badly
<JonasNZ> but all the ubuntu functionality is there but with KDE (which i prefer over gnome)
<crimsun> Yeah, I figured that's what you meant, but it can get messy without precision.
<seth_k|lappy> psh, since when is English a precise language :P
<seth_k|lappy> let's all speak in ASSEMBLY
<Kamping_Kaiser> wHOOOOOo. finaly worked out how to make an ubuntu mirror :D:D:D
<JonasNZ> seth_k|lappy, yeah true
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao seth_k|lappy
<crimsun> assembly is arguably even less precise ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> move bullshit therex0
<seth_k|lappy> LOL
<JonasNZ> the other thing, if i get the rc and install it, i can just update to get the changes that are made in the official release
<seth_k|lappy> YEP
<seth_k|lappy> er
<seth_k|lappy> yep
<seth_k|lappy> caps lock
<JonasNZ> any kiwis here?
<Cosmos> No, but I'm Aussie :P~
<JonasNZ> hehe, i have to find someone who can mail me a kubuntu cd, im stuck on my dialup and its sux
<Cosmos> JonasNZ, look for a Linux Users Group in NZ, they'll usually send you copies of distros for the cost of shipment
<satafterh> ya its to baad kubuntu wont mail you one for free
<Cosmos> haha, was that a NZ joke?
<Cosmos> Or did you seriously typo bad?
<satafterh> og waaait i think they will
<JonasNZ> Cosmos, what did i do wrong
<Cosmos> JonasNZ, nothing I just pointing out that satafterh spelt "bad", "baad" (sort of like a sound a sheep makes)
<JonasNZ> oh lol
<Cosmos> JonasNZ, you might find someone in one of these LUGs to send you a copy of Kubuntu: http://www.google.com.au/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&hl=en&q=New+Zealand+Linux+User+group&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
<satafterh> you know what they say about sheep
<Cosmos> Nope?
<satafterh> lol
<JonasNZ> heh thanks, ill just hassle our techies at school do to it overnight if i cant track one down
<satafterh> where is everyone from
<philipacamaniac> just upgraded to KDE 3.4.2, seems to be working quite well
<philipacamaniac> satafterh: AZ, USA
<satafterh> ya works great
<satafterh> no shit
<satafterh> Canada here, and starting to get colder here
<satafterh> freezing my a_s off in a few month, ihate the cold
<philipacamaniac> 100+ degrees (fahrenheight) during the day here, even in October
<seth_k|lappy> hmm, it's 7 deg Celsius here right now
* seth_k|lappy is under lots of blankets
<seth_k|lappy> mmm blankets
<satafterh> I need to move, cant afford the hyfro bill in the winter
<philipacamaniac> hyfro?
<philipacamaniac> natural gas?
<satafterh> hydron
<satafterh> hydro
<philipacamaniac> water?
<satafterh> power
<philipacamaniac> oh damn crazy words
<philipacamaniac> :)
<satafterh> lights, tv, heat
<philipacamaniac> hydroelectric power, i get it now
<satafterh> thats sort of thing
<philipacamaniac> we just burn coal and split atoms (nuclear plants) here in the US
<satafterh> we have a natural gas line going through the province, do you think we can get it? Not!!
<philipacamaniac> kidding, the Hoover Dam also helps power the entire southwest
<satafterh> we have nuclear power, coal and dambs to
<satafterh> we sell the us alot of power
<satafterh> mosty Main
<satafterh> here any wat
<philipacamaniac> that's because the US is sick with an overspending, overbuying, overusing disease
<satafterh> I notice bush likes to spend it, you should have kept clinton, i liked him
<satafterh> Clinton was a good guy, he just got off on the wrong foot, or girl, lol
<philipacamaniac> heh, funny thing is, I voted for bush, but now am more and more regretful
<satafterh> Bush has no idea what he is doing, Clinton away knew what and who he was doing, and people gave him a hard time for it but Bush gets away with every thing
<satafterh> its to bad your pres can only serve two terms, cause Clinton was a good one i think
<philipacamaniac> yeah, well, history shows that every global power falls eventually
<satafterh> just have to get the right people in office and keep the stupids ones and the ones who are out for thems selves out
<satafterh> Al Gore should have been your man
<satafterh> later I have to go freeze to death now
<RezDawg> Do I have to manually add programs to the K menu everytime i install one?  Why doenst it automaticly put it on the K menu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: it usualy does afaik
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser i installed firefox and some games and nothing appeared on the K menu
<Kamping_Kaiser> try loging out and in again. 
<RezDawg> okay
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: well firefox showed up but not the games
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: rgith ok. im not familar with the k menu, so i cant realy comment on that :| *pokes kde ppl to help* but firefox should have showed up, so thats good
<RezDawg> well its a start, thanks. and since i have your attention do I have to type your name out everytime or is there a way i dont have to
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can probably tab complete 'kampi<tab>' should do it, depends on the chat client
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: hey that worked, thanks again. im so used to windows this is all very daunting
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. thats ok. i started using gaim before i did the switch, so i was used to my chat client already ;)
<RezDawg> well is gaim the best one to use. i have irc,yahoo,aim,msn 
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, im using gaim.
<RezDawg> i dont know why all my friends want to use different clients, if i could get them to use just one i would be happy
<Kamping_Kaiser> convirt them all :D
<RezDawg> im trying but they all have arguements to why they like client *X*
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have irc,(2 networks), yahoo, aim, msn, icq, jabber :| so 1 client is nice :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'msn has all these smiles' *shudder*
<RezDawg> i use/used trillian for windows so i can converse with them all
<Kamping_Kaiser> i stoped using trillian after the 0.74 releases, i started to hate it :( so i switched to gaim. and it was good (etc)
<RezDawg> well ill try gaim for linux and if i like it ill switch to it in windows too. i still have to use windows until i can switch over to linux all the way
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you use windows for? (i alwasy ask ppl, its intersting to find out)
<RezDawg> well i buy alot of dvds(wife hates it) and i back them up and watch those cuzz of my kids/nieces/nephews. and I play online first person shooter
<Kamping_Kaiser> i played CSS/HL2 before moving to linux. havent had the time to get them running agin since though :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and im suprised you cant find anything to backup dvds with :o
<RezDawg> I play americas army, which they dont support for linux that well, version 2.4 in the latest for windows, been out for months, yet mac,linux version has yet to come out
<RezDawg> as for dvds, i read i can use wine to use dvdshrink, so as soon as i can get that configured that will be one less thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> dvd shrink rocks, i remember it :) and im sure ppl have got it working, so you *may* find readable instructions around the place
<RezDawg> i read it so its just understanding what i read to do it
<RezDawg> im a noob to linux
<RezDawg> maybe a month tops with linux prolly 2-3weeks
<Kamping_Kaiser> plenty of ppl to help if you need :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. stuff to do :) . see you later mate
<RezDawg> this is my second linux distro so im still learning, first was arklinux. I like arklinux but they couldnt resolve my nvidia 3D acceleration problem so I looked for another KDE distro, since im familiar with that only so for, and found Kunbuntu
<RezDawg> k, thanks
<RezDawg|> !users
<ubotu> RezDawg|: I give up, what is it?
<RezDawg> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<RezDawg> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> rumour has it, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: you can use '!tell me about blah' as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> so ubotu messages you, instead of putting it in the chan
<RezDawg> im trying to figure out what to use to play dvd's
<chx> hi. what's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<cyne> RezDawg: kaffeine
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx: dist-upgrade resolves depenancies, upgrade only upgrades packages already on the system
<RezDawg> !tell me about dvd
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell RezDawg about !
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<RezDawg> !tell RezDawg about dvd
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: so there is no problem with always running dist-upgrade ?
<RezDawg> can you still see it in channel?
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx, dist-upgrade is recomended
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: all we see in chan is you saying !tell me about, we dont see the answer
<RezDawg> aaah okay great
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi spiral :)
<RezDawg> hello
<chx> is there a way to add my email address to cc on a bug without showing the email address to all? I am very interested in https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8674
<RezDawg> im running 5.04 is 5.10 stable?
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: yeh, pretty much. 
<chx> RezDawg: I am running it and so far so good
<RezDawg> might as well be a mindless sheep and follow the herd
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> defiy the trend! stay with hoary untill they stop supporting it :D
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: lol well i need help so i need to be with the rest ofthe flock
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: so how do i tell which version im running?
<Kamping_Kaiser> erm. ctrl +alt+ f1, look at the bottong line of text above the 'login'. then ctrl +alt+ f7 to get back into kde
<RezDawg> hmm it still says 5.04
<Kamping_Kaiser> so your running hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> the other way to check would be look at your sources list
<RezDawg> i typed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RezDawg> do i need to go into kynaptic now and do the packages
<RezDawg> that didnt do anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: you have to change your sources list to point to breezy, run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: 'sudo $youreditor /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<RezDawg> so in the sources.list where it says hoary i need to change it to Breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, on every line exept the cd line (which doesnt work that way)
<chx> I would like to run echo 1100 > /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0037/cpu0_vid on every boot. How could I...?
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx add it to an init script (no, i cant give good help on that)
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: no rc.local or such?
<chx> hmm google points me to a simple solution :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx, i cant help with that, i havent done it myself, and i dont watn to break stuff :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: http://www.plope.com/Members/chrism/debian_rc_local_equiv can't be simpler. what can break with an echo, anyways?
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx, more the hacking init scripts is what i was thinking of breaking :)
<chx> my poor system is sweating without undervolting, because I do not have a CPU fan :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and sudo echo /dev/null >/dev/hda will break stuff if you want :D
<chx> ROTFLMAO
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: that will write only slash d e v slash null into the first bytes hda , it's easy to fix
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: you need a good amount of dd to break real havoc
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> while ( /dev/urandom -ne 0) ; do echo /dev/null/ /dev/hda[1-9] ; done ??
<chx> no, no
<chx> echo just won't do it
<chx> root@catv-5062a336:/etc/init.d# echo /dev/null
<chx> /dev/null
<chx> and cat /dev/null actually does nothing
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. cat
<Kamping_Kaiser> or dog :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> cat /dev/null > /dev/hda1
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: that will do nothing
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: cat will immediately get an EOF when tries to read from dev/null
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: well i had problems trying to go to breezy so ill leave it for another day
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. must need to use random then.
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: you want to make sure yoru set right before you update next, or things could break
<Kamping_Kaiser> !repositries
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( 
<chx> Irepositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 from ubotu
<chx> how can I get a module into Ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> modprobe?
<chx> i mean the distribution
<chx> I downloaded did a make, modprobe and runs fine
<chx> but , well, I can understand , only a limited amount of users will benefit from it
<Kamping_Kaiser> get in touch with the motus and ask them about that
<chx> motus??
<Kamping_Kaiser> masters of the universe iirc #ubuntu-motu
<chx> Riddell: ping
<tbfg> hi
<tbfg> I've kubuntu hoary installed and just changed atp-sources to breezy archives
<tbfg> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade just wants to upgrade 26 packages...
<Kamping_Kaiser> tbfg: are you sure you changed yoru soruces right?
<tbfg> it seems as if the kde3.4.2 packages are missing 
<Kamping_Kaiser> *your *sources
<tbfg> Kamping_Kaiser i replaces every occurence of hoary wit breezy
<tbfg> -s+d
<Kamping_Kaiser> tbfg: can you pastebin your sources list? that sounds like a strange thing to have happened. so there was no errors?
<chx>  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343 breezy main i tried to add this but W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<tbfg> Kamping_Kaiser I just realized that I was missing main in the sources (just had univers and updates) *shame*
<tbfg> but thanks for your help anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tbfg: lol. wd. knew it had to be simple :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx. jr probably hasnt bothered to generate keys
<chx> I really hope this 3.4.3 stuff will solve my rotate problem
* chx does not like the taskbar in the mdidle of the screen.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> learn to lvoe it :D
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: i figured out what was wrong, my repositories pointed to us.archieve, i just took out us. and boom
<RezDawg> man its almost 2am
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: wd. perhaps the archives were updating
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: heh. bugger ;) its only 6.15 here
<Kamping_Kaiser> pm
<RezDawg> its 1:45 am
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you, went to bed at 3am last night, and 4am the ngiht before
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: second thing i did was "B"reezy, its breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, yeh, i got caught by that a few times :)
<RezDawg> well in the header of irc it said "B"reezy so thats what i put
<TheHighChild> hey folks
<TheHighChild> Was curious if anyone might know if I need a 64bit version of Enemy Territory for my AMD64 installation
<TheHighChild> or if the 32 bit version works
<RezDawg> cant help ya
<Firetech> When is the scheduled release date for kubuntu breezy?
<RezDawg> couldnt tell you , but im updating to breezy right now
<Aapzak> good morning people
<RezDawg> well it's 2am so technially you're right
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Aapzak
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: only where you are :)
<Aapzak> I'm in CET, its almost midday here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Firetech: 13th afaik
<RezDawg> california, where else would anyone want to be ;)
<Aapzak> how is everything here? quiet he?
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: im happy with Aust, thanks all the same :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yes, very quiet :O
<RezDawg> well, they have pills for that disorder if you're ever interested in getting right! 
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all :). food time
<Kamping_Kaiser> RezDawg: no thainks, ill stay ill ;)
<RezDawg> Kamping_Kaiser: good night, ill prolly be in bed soon
<Firetech> does upgrading with a custom kernel (2.6.12.2) cause any strange problems?
<Firetech> I know there are security issues in 2.6.12.2, but those are only vulnerable within a local network afaik, and my local network is secure...
<Firetech> plus I have 71 days of uptime...
<Aapzak> who cares about uptime
<Kamping_Kaiser> everyone ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> im bacacaaak
<Aapzak> not me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) well longer uptime == more security risks. so you get one or the other :D
<Aapzak> after a couple of days it will be 0 anyway
<Aapzak> 502 days or something like that
<Aapzak> Firetech: do you fele insecure with your current kernel? upgrade, if not? don't upgrade
<Firetech> I don't feel insecure
<Aapzak> then why update?
<Firetech> I was asking if a breezy upgrade (running hoary now) would cause problems?
<Aapzak> ah
<Firetech> I wasn't too clear at that point though :/
<Aapzak> Why not just wait a couple of days until it's released?
<Aapzak> it's a matter of days I believe
<Firetech> Aapzak: I think I will, but the kernel question still is there...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Firetech: no, it should cause no problems. you may have to re-install a custom kernel though
<Firetech> well, I might do a new compile...
<Firetech> of 2.6.13.x
<Firetech> plus evms and squashfs patches.
<Aapzak> uptime is so unimportant, I see no reason to let uptime influence any discisions
<Firetech> well, I'm on a uptime competition list ;)
<Aapzak> different cook on production machines offcourse
<Aapzak> ah :)
<Firetech> I'm on third or fourth place
<Aapzak> prob at the bottom with you 71 days :)
<Aapzak> really?
<Aapzak> now I'm curious about my uptime ..
<Firetech> well, there's only 20 or so computers there
<Firetech> the list think my computer is down :S
<Firetech> w00t?
<Aapzak> I know I maintain 2 debian servers at work who both passed 502 days and are allready on 100 again, so 602 days +
<Aapzak> and they are both heavily used
<Firetech> :)
<Aapzak> one runs stable, the other unstable
<Firetech> http://www.barbanet.com/uptime/ <-- it's in swedish though...
<Firetech> my computer is "Barbaque", ans as far as I can see, it's not dead... (It's the one I'm chatting with now.)
<Aapzak> barbafin is yours
<Firetech> no
<Firetech> The page somehow think my comp. is dead.
<Firetech> I can't see why
<Aapzak> ah, dod, dead
<Firetech> yup
<Firetech> it seems to bee the VPN tunnels
<Firetech> "Barbafarfar" is my firewall, and y computer is only accessable via VPN.
<Aapzak> my Gentoo server runs for 68 days now, but as I stated before, I don't care for uptime :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know if an imac (g3) will boot from usb?
<Aapzak> dunno Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Aapzak: i shut my pc down every night becaues its in by bedroom ;) so i get massive 18 -> 24 hour uptimes :)
<Aapzak> :)
<Firetech> Kamping_Kaiser: My computer is in my bedroom
<Aapzak> I have that on laptop and workstation
<Firetech> I keep it quiet, though
<Kamping_Kaiser> Firetech: i have a server (that can be heard form the ohter end of the house when its running) adn a desktop , so i *cant* sleep with them on :)
<Firetech> I can make m,y computer hearable from the other end of the house, I just turn on the case fans on 12V :P
<Firetech> Zalman CNPS7000-AlCu does the quietness job :)
<Aapzak> I use low spec machines for server, with quiet fans
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i cant make mine quieter, only louder, and its loud  enough :( *will get industrial deafness soon :S*
<Firetech> it's on its lowest setting (~1500 RPM), and still keeps my CPU at ~39 degrees Celsius.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Aapzak: i got given it, 30GB worth of scsi hdds
<Aapzak> @10000 rpm?
<Aapzak> that will make some noise
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure :( i doubt it though, its quite old kit
<Kamping_Kaiser> the fans are loud enough, let alone when you throuw IO accross the dics
<Kamping_Kaiser> *discs
<Aapzak> I buy all my hardware on 2 criteria: linux compatibility, loudness
<Aapzak> so I have seagate disks which are extremely quiet
<Aapzak> not the fastest disks, but I care more about noise than the loss of speed
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have only had to buy one thing after switching, so i havent been able to apply that principal >:O
<Aapzak> you will get that choice in time
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i sure will
<Aapzak> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> when i upgrade in 2 years :)
<Aapzak> same here
<Kamping_Kaiser> i committed to having my pc last 5 years. 2 years ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> so 2+ years
<Kamping_Kaiser> all i have done is added new stuff, not 'upgraded' as such
<Aapzak> 5 years is a long time, what kind of hardware was available 5 years ago, PII 600?
<Kamping_Kaiser> p3s
<Aapzak> allright if you're not a gamer :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i got my first (well, family got first) PC in 2002/3
<Kamping_Kaiser> everything i hvae learned is self taught... so i wasnt gaming on anying in 2k ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !networkinstall
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Syntax error in line 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<spiral> hmmm, it looks like gpgme is broken in my breezy...
<spiral> kmail doesn't manage to uncypher mails... & it tells me gpgme wasn't compiled with pgp support...
<spiral> does anyone know about this ? it might be a problem with the recent upgrade of some kde 3.4.3 packages, but I didn't add the repo in src
<pc22> whats with the kde (universe)
<spiral> anyone knows for gpgme ?
<Tm_T> ?
<spiral> Tm_T: I said a few minutes ago it was broken in my laptop, because kmail no longer wants to decrypt...
<Tm_T> ah
<spiral> & it tells me gpgme isn't built with gnupg & s/mime suport
<spiral> support
<libben> http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/page.cgi/worlds-fattest-cat
<Tm_T> spiral: kde343 ?
<moty> hello there?
<Tm_T> moty: yes?
<moty> is there any way i coud get amarok >= 1.3 without compiling?
<Tm_T> yes
<moty> in hoary?
<Tm_T> moty: it's in http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<seaLne> moty: upgrade to breezy :)
<Tm_T> moty: but what's wrong with compiling?
<seaLne> moty: tho you might want to wait till thursday
<Tm_T> seaLne: no reason to wait ;)
<moty> nop not really stable:(
<seaLne> i know i've been running breezy for ages
* Tm_T has compiled koffice,kdepim,kopete and amarok, all of them from svn :)
<moty> Tm_T: well with compiling i'll have to compile all the new deps like gstreamer an libtag 1.4 and this is the reason why i quit gentoo:( tired of compiling
<Tm_T> everyday something new <3
<Tm_T> moty: ok, so then use binary packages
<moty> where can i get one?
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<moty> Tm_T: no amarok there...
<Tm_T> moty: should be?
<moty> no amarok dont belong to the official kde
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> sorry
<moty> :)
<Tm_T> I forgot that little detail
<Tm_T> moty: then I don't know
<moty> what r u guis using hoary or breezy???
<Tm_T> breezy
<moty> i see
<seaLne> ooh the new kdesu looks much nicer
<Tm_T> seaLne: ...I didn't saw anything different
<seaLne> think it came with 3.4.3 maybe?
<spiral> am I the only one who gets problems with gpgme in kmail ?
<seaLne> Tm_T: you dist-upgraded this morning?
<Tm_T> seaLne: :o
<Tm_T> seaLne: looks like there's coming a whole punch of packages
<seaLne> yep :)
<Tm_T> seaLne: but... 3.4.3 packages, and I supposed to have 3.5b1 already :p
<moty> BTW why did they mess with the konqueror profile in breezy, didnt like it at all...
<seaLne> moty: i'd agree with you...
<Tm_T> vieras: what's up?
<Wimpie>  hi all, looking for xine-ui 0.99.4 which solves the right click crash
<hettar> where can one get the sun java packages
<seaLne> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<hettar> thanks
<apokryphos> hettar: giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<apokryphos> problem with the wiki entry is that it wants you to make the debs yourself :-O
<seaLne> apokryphos: its really simple
<hettar> yeah I see that. I was sure I had seen .debs somewhere
<apokryphos> I know; not as simple as dpkg -i
<seaLne> apokryphos: sun don't allow other people without a license to distribute java
<apokryphos> I know
<hettar> Does anyone actually like the new kubuntu package manager ??
<cyne> hettar: kynaptic?
<seaLne>  adept
<apokryphos> hettar: what don't you like about it?
<hettar> adept
<hettar> on breezy
<hettar> Way to confusing
<apokryphos> what specifically?
<hettar> I had to install synaptic again
<hettar> particually painful if you want to install a lot of packages. need to click on each arrow then press the install button
<hettar> And in general you have a cuple of filters you use and the rest of the time you do a more specific search.
<hettar> I can't find any way of setting up those filters in adept
<seaLne> i like apt-get and apt-cache :)
<hettar> seaLne: I use that too, but synaptic is good if you want to look through say the KDE packages to see what is interesting that you haven;t tried
<apokryphos> worth trying out, hettar, is KPackage if you want a GUI front-end
<PeterSomnium> is it possible to upgrade hoary to breezy without losing files?
<hettar> I did try it ages ago, might give it another go some time
<apokryphos> PeterSomnium: what files?
<apokryphos> if you mean things in /home, then yes -- of course. A dist-upgrade won't touch things in there
<PeterSomnium> home dir and conf files and stuff
<seaLne> PeterSomnium: just replace hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<PeterSomnium> apt-get dist-upgrade
<PeterSomnium> Reading package lists... Done
<PeterSomnium> Building dependency tree... Done
<PeterSomnium> Calculating upgrade... Done
<PeterSomnium> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PeterSomnium> i did that
<hettar> Well nearly go the breezy rc all working nicely
<PeterSomnium> just change sources.list?
<seaLne> then apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade
<PeterSomnium> k thanks
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<apokryphos> and don't flood the chan please, PeterSomnium
<PeterSomnium> yeah ok
<PeterSomnium> sorry for that
<hettar> Tried straight gnome breezy first but It must have a memory leak or a few million of them.
<hettar> X was using about 600M on average. rather than the 34 it is using now.
<hettar> and some of the taskbar applets were using about 50 meg
<paines> hi
<zviratko> hi ppl
<phoenixbyrd> hey
<zviratko> was the page with kde35 packages moved somewhere?
<zviratko> (http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php)
<zviratko> give me a 404
<phoenixbyrd> idk, haven't looked at it yet
<phoenixbyrd> yea, I got a 404 too
<phoenixbyrd> don't even see the dl for breezy anymore either
<seaLne> yeah its in a subdir now can't remember what its called tho
<zviratko> heh ;)
<seaLne> http://kubuntu.org/packages/
<phoenixbyrd> how do I get it from that?
<apokryphos> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<phoenixbyrd> ty
<zviratko> hmmm
<zviratko> looks like something still remains from 3.4 tho
<zviratko> because it wants to upgrade some parts to 3.4.91, and some to 3.4.3
<apokryphos> only libs, base, toys and utils is in 3.5
<apokryphos> well, and aRts
<zviratko> ah
<zviratko> any way to get it whole?
<Tm_T> ah now I see
<apokryphos> zviratko: yes; compile
<motyR> what is the 3.4.3 packages u r talking about? i never saw kde 3.4.3?
<apokryphos> motyR: /topic
<zviratko> apokryphos: if i wanted to compile, i wouldn't switch from gentoo yesterday :D
<Tm_T> :)
<motyR> y i saw that but what r those is there any official kde 3.4.3?
<apokryphos> then you'll have to wait, unfortunately; devs are busy with breezy release
<apokryphos> 3.5 is a beta version, remember, too
<apokryphos> motyR: yes, they are
<Tm_T> zviratko: you can always help devs ;)
<lucian> hello
<lucian> (k)ubuntu is based on debian???
<apokryphos> yes
<lucian> thank you!
<apokryphos> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Tm_T> :)
<motyR> apokryphos: all i see in kde.org r 3.4.2 and 3.5-beta, am i missing something?
<apokryphos> motyR: yes; you're missing the channel topic
<Tm_T> I really hope there will be more collaboration between (K)Ubuntu and Debian
<mrplant> " They say when you play a Microsoft CD backwards you can hear demonic voices. That's nothing - when you play it forward it installs Windows "
<Tm_T> mrplant: old one
<Tm_T> not as old as me, but old ;)
<mrplant> yeah i've heard; ] 
<mrplant> but funny ;] 
<Tm_T> sad :/
<mrplant> true ;] 
<mrplant> http://atmizzou.missouri.edu/oct04/images/vietnam.jpg i love this pic
<Tm_T> :)
<mrplant> jesus
<mrplant> internet connection
<mrplant> works lika turtle
<mrplant> 1kb/s
<mrplant> on cable modem
<mrplant> :|
<mrplant> instead of 80
<Tm_T> and what's about jesus?
<mrplant> ;>
<mrplant> jesus had
<mrplant> some good ideas
<mrplant> but his followers
<mrplant> screwed things upo
<mrplant> *up
<Tm_T> :/
<robin> hmm, anyone any success syncing his bluetooth phone with kontact?
<robin> it seems to get the data of the phone, but the syncing proces never ends
<robin> (using breezy)
<Tm_T> :/
<Dario_> Hi all. I see gamin (gam_server) is still causing problems (impossible to umount some unused devices). How to permanently kill gam_server ? grep -r "gam_server" /etc/ is empty, so where and when does it get launched ?
<robin> kitchensync: Error! Trying to delete File: , but it wasn't FOUND
<robin> kitchensync: but this CAN'T HAPPEN
<robin> interesting..
<D1ng0> everyones sleeping huh
<D1ng0> clear
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> I was checking the kubuntu repositories and I found stuff from kde3.4.3....whats the deal with this version?
<mornfall> hettar: dude
<mornfall> hettar: select all packages you want to install, right-click, install
<mornfall> hettar: it's -easy-
<_mrplant> m_tadeu: dunno, im using kde 3.5b
<mornfall> m_tadeu: what deal? breezy ships with 3.4
<m_tadeu> mm...not that...did kde released a v3.4.3?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: not yet?
<m_tadeu> not in the kde news :P
<Tm_T> but this is: http://dot.kde.org/1128688328/
<m_tadeu> from jabber server?
<Tm_T> I mean, now kde people have their own jabber server :)
<m_tadeu> neat
<asraniel> hi, is there a way to set the default soundcard when there are two installed?
<m_tadeu> btw....is there a reason for not releasing some kde packages from kde3.5beta1?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: I don't think so, but someone must do/maintain them
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: so if you're volunteer... ;)
<Tm_T> asraniel: yes, in kcontrol
<m_tadeu> lol just wondering ;) don't have the knowledge to do it
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: it's time to learn and give something to community ;)
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: how's it done?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: heh, riddell is a man ;)
<asraniel> Tm_T: i cant find a way in kcontrol to change the default soundcard...
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: if youre really interested, #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> asraniel: kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System -> Hardware
<m_tadeu> I never done it, but i might give it a try ;) 
<Tm_T> asraniel: override device location
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: I never done it yet, but will
<Tm_T> asraniel: got it? hilight me if there's something to ask. Work to do ->
<robin> nobody got the t610 syncing with kontact :/ ?
* robin wonders why it was easy in ubuntu/gnome.
<asraniel> Tm_T: could work.. but now i have to find out the device name of the second soundcard, is there a easy way for that?
<asraniel> Tm_T: if you are in any way connected to the kde devs, a little selection box for the default sound card, would be great.. realy, its a problem in nearly every distro
<`Nomad> I've decided to take the jump and upgrade to breezy..  What do I need to do, update the sources file to breezy first?  An dthe run apt-get dist-upgrade
<asraniel> Tm_T: i suppose i should write there /dev/dsp1 ? but it tells me that there is no such file/directory. in konki i can see the file.. hmm..
<kairu0> nomad: its probably a good idea to backup too. doesnt always go easily
<`Nomad> Backed up everything
<`Nomad> :)
<kairu0> okay then give you should be ok
<`Nomad> Actually, I wonder if I shouldn't downlod the CD and do a fresh install
<kairu0> thats the best option
<kairu0> i have one here, maybe i can throw it to you
<`Nomad> lol
<kairu0> i'd give you a 50% chance of getting a satisfying kubuntu with an upgrade
<kairu0> 90% with a fresh install
<`Nomad> really?
<`Nomad> ok
<kairu0> 95% if you fresh install and give me a massage
<`Nomad> lol
<rikva|laptop> I just screwed up my hoary when trying to upgrade...
<`Nomad> I'll have to realllly think about that
<rikva|laptop> just did a fresh install
<`Nomad> I've been meaning to break down my partitioning anyway, I let Kubuntu on auto the first time I guess and have everything in one part. 
<`Nomad> I want at least my /home to eb separate
<kairu0> Nomad i have a main partition and a 'library' partition that has all my data. i'd recommend it
<rikva|laptop> what is the new "HP Printing and Imaging System"/
<`Nomad> yes, sounds good
<melkart> the release candidate is still likely to be changed before final release, isnt it?
<kairu0> yes
<melkart> tx
<kairu0> more than likely even
<kairu0> no adding, but lots of updating
<`Nomad> Should I wait or is it mostly up to speed already anyway?  There shouldn't be any major bugs by now right?
<robin> ok syncing works, although only calendar
<robin> `Nomad: you can always update
<`Nomad> exactly
<robin> `Nomad: i'm running RC1, and it's working great
<robin> even my old usb scanner suddently worked :D
<`Nomad> robin:  It'll be fun, figuring out where to re-download all the baghira theme stuff :)
<robin> `Nomad: yeah
<robin> `Nomad: i like the plastick stuff
<`Nomad> yeah, it's good to have options.. Long Live Linux!!
<macavity> yes.. it *is* quite a versatile kernel, isn't it ;)
<robin> i'm really amazed that all my hardware works 
<robin> phone,scanner,printer,sound,graphics really cool.
<`Nomad> It must feel awesome, being linus torvald and seeing where his initial project ended up :)
<robin> hehe yes
<mrplant> yep
<mrplant> i'm really proud of myself
<Hobbsee> definetly
<macavity> from the feel i have of him, i think he is focusing much more on how to make it better, then dwelling on how good it actually is :)
* mrplant = Linus Torvalds
* mrplant NOT.
<mrplant> ;>
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> didnt think so
<Hobbsee> wasnt seeing the name via private chat
<`Nomad> hehe
<Hobbsee> and i'm darn sure you would be part of one of the devel channels if you were, and you obviously arent part of them
<`Nomad> How big is the DVD, I was thinking of getting that instead of the CD
<Tm_T> asraniel: pong
<asraniel> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> asraniel: I think it's like hwd:0 , hwd:1 etc
<asraniel> Tm_T; my problem is still here, i dont know what the device name is that i should write there..
<asraniel> oh.. ok..
<Tm_T> I'm not sure though
<Lathiat> its hw:0, hw:1
<asraniel> OMG! it works :-D
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> Lathiat: thanks :)
<Tm_T> asraniel: it's ok now?
<asraniel> thank you!!! but why is there not just a simple list where you can chose your soundcard? would be much simpler and not difficult to code..
<asraniel> Tm_T: yes it works :-)
<Tm_T> asraniel: good good, and yes, there's a place for improvenment
<asraniel> now only 2 problems are left. no usb, dont know why, i dont have USB with mandriva either, but with windows i have (at least i think, its a long time i have no more windows on this pc)
<asraniel> Tm_T: perhaps i will put it on the wishlist on bugs.kde.org
<Tm_T> asraniel: please do :)
<macavity> uhm... technically its because the proper backend is missing...
<macavity> it would be braindamaged if KDE implemented "its own device manager", rather then a front-end to the would-be-in-common-use
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> I think there will be better approach in KDE4
<asraniel> and my other problem is that the dhcp server always overides the dns servers i set manualy... thats a big problem for me, sadly there is no checkbox like in mandriva where i can say that i dont want the dns servers from the dhcp but that i keep my own
<macavity> asraniel: you can set them manually in /etc/resolv.conf
<asraniel> macavity: sure, but they get overwritten on every reboot, already tried that
<macavity> just add "nameserver n.n.n.n" in the first line
<macavity> make it read only ;-)
<asraniel> doesent work either
<macavity> what?!?
<asraniel> macavity: at least under mandriva
<Lathiat> are there any good media payers for kde?
<asraniel> macavity: i never tried it under kubuntu, but i think it will be the same
<Lathiat> or shoudl i stick with totem :)
<macavity> well.. mandriva has a lot of "we want to deside for you"-ism.. like "that other OS you-know" :P
<m_tadeu> something about usplash...i installed kubuntu-artwork-usplash....shouldn't I get a kubuntu splash screen at boot time?
<robin> m_tadeu: you have in breezy
<m_tadeu> yap
<macavity> asraniel: you could look at the boot script for the net, and append the switches that makes the dhcp client not poll dns?
<Lathiat> m-fox: you need to run dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<macavity> asraniel: its probably ugly.. but it should work
<m_tadeu> robin_: i'm using breezy :P
<robin> m_tadeu: i meant, than you allready should have the kubuntu usplash
<robin> m_tadeu: at least I got it in RC1
<robin> m_tadeu: maybe a dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: i use amarok, have a look in your multimedia menu and pick the one that takes your fancy.
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: video, not music :)
<Lathiat> amarok is good
<Lathiat> kaffeine crashes hopelessly
<m_tadeu> robin_: i've been updating all packages since the preview release
<user0> is there 3.5 beta1 kde kubuntu live cd out?
<Hobbsee> ah, media players...i would class that as both video and music
<Hobbsee> user0: possibly, i dont think so
<Hobbsee> user0: what were you wanting it for?
<user0> oh ok Hobbsee. i want it to download it and use it
<robin> m_tadeu: hmm, strange. 
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: maybe noatun?
<Hobbsee> user0: are you already on kubuntu?
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: i'll try that
<user0> nope
<Hobbsee> what are you on?
<user0> windows
<m_tadeu> robin_: is there a config file where I can change it?
<Hobbsee> user0: grab the RC breezy kubuntu cd
<Hobbsee> then you can upgrade from there to kde 3.5 beta
<user0> i think that is 3.4 something
<Hobbsee> yeah, 3.4.2
<user0> oh?
<Hobbsee> well, when you install it properly, you can
<user0> the updates will stay on disk or what
<Hobbsee> not from the live cd
<user0> ohhhh
<Hobbsee> where's my brain tonight lol
<Hobbsee> user0: no, they wont stay on the livecd
<robin> m_tadeu: I don't know, but it's kinda a bug as it should be changed by upgrading I think..
<Hobbsee> livecd makes no changes to your hard disk, or the cd itself
<user0> i see
<user0> i know that knoppix is able to save all your settings to hd
<drazzib> hello all
<user0> which is preetty nifty
<Hobbsee> user0: is it?  not sure why you'd want to - what if you screwed it up?
<Hobbsee> hi drazzib
<user0> screwed what up?
<Hobbsee> user0: you'd hardly want to start customising your system with a live cd
<drazzib> i'm currently trying kubuntu 5.10 rc and i'm experiencing problem with my ipw2200
<Hobbsee> linux in general, deleted folders you didnt want to delete, etc
<Hobbsee> the possibilities are endless lol
<user0> well you can change all your kde configurations and whatnot to save for later. actualyl i think it's quite useful
<PtitOurs> Hi
<Hobbsee> true, that would be
<user0> thats if u use the livecd a lot when installing isnt an option
<Hobbsee> but imagine that you did screw something up, say you managed to uninstall kubuntu-desktop, and were dropped at a command prompt - you certinally wouldnt want to save that session!
<Hobbsee> true
<drazzib> my wireless link seems really agnostic  with ubuntu :(
<user0> oh no, it doesnt auto save
<Hobbsee> installing is faster though, ie the system runs faster
<drazzib> wich version of iwp2200 is included in ubuntu ?
<user0> its also nice you can save your optoins onto say a usb keychain so the next time your hd gets b0rked you at least have a nice customized kde 
<Hobbsee> true
<user0> yeah installing is always a better choice when its available
<Hobbsee> nothign would technically stop you from doing that with kubuntu cd either, if you knew what to save
<Hobbsee> the hidden files in your home drive, which you can unhide with konqueror
<Hobbsee> ipw2200?  what's that?
<user0> yeah it's fairly simple procedure to just copy the directories or whatever. it's just automated and made easy is all really
<drazzib> ipw2200 is the intel centrino wireless driver 
<Hobbsee> ah, here
<user0> lots of ppl in here. so kubuntu is really good or what?
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Hobbsee> that might help
<Hobbsee> user0: seen the ubuntuforums.org?
<user0> nope
<Hobbsee> there's a really good guide in there in the beginners section
<drazzib> thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it's the first on the list, and is entitled something like "is ubuntu for me"
<Hobbsee> you might want to check it out :)
<Hobbsee> drazzib: no problems
<drazzib> but i know how to install a new ipw2200 from source
<Hobbsee> and it's a very good resource
<drazzib> i'm looking for a way to find why this driver doesn't work in the default install
<Hobbsee> drazzib: nothing's stopping you from doing that, assumign you know how to make it work
<drazzib> hobbsee> yes ;)
<Hobbsee> good question, got no clue of the answer
<m_tadeu> I'm having problems on setting my webcam....don't know how to put it to work...
<Hobbsee> !webcam
<Hobbsee> !tell m_tadeu about webcam
<rikva|laptop> Adept keeps saying I don't run it as root
<rikva|laptop> But I am using kdesu/sudo
<rikva|laptop> ah fixed, it was still running crashed
<Hobbsee> do you then put in your password for it?
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<m_tadeu> Hobbsee: I was trying first with gnomemeeting, then with xawtv and camorama...don't realy known what the problem can be...the kernel detected it 'cos the driver is there, but.....
<Hobbsee> checked google?
<Hobbsee> a lot of people document their problems on there, and are found by searching
<Hobbsee> try googling the brand and model of the webcam, followed by linux
<m_tadeu> i checked some of them..none of the solutions seem to aply...most of them is that the device is not detected
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> is kde detecting it, as part of media in konqueror?
<m_tadeu> nop
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering if it was actually detected or not
<m_tadeu> let me check
<m_tadeu> usbcore               117884  4 sn9c102,usbhid,uhci_hcd
<robin> hmm, when I try to share on of my folders, I get the message 'Make sure the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root
<m_tadeu> using lsmod....sn9c102 is the webcam, i guess
<Hobbsee> sounds like that's the driver, but i wouldnt really have a clue
<Hobbsee> havent tried using a webcam in a long while, only on windows
<m_tadeu> first time for me ;)
* Hobbsee hopes that someone else is reading, someone who actually knows something about webcams and linux
<m_tadeu> well, I'll keep looking...thanx :)
<Hobbsee> wish i could help more
<m_tadeu> mmm...do you know how to change the usplah image?
<Hobbsee> !usplash
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> check kde-look.org - i think they have some there, and if they do, they will have instructions on how to use them
<m_tadeu> oki
<libben> is there any problems if i install ubuntu-artwork?
<libben> or is it just for gnome?
<rikva|laptop> what repository should I add in Breezy to get the w32codecs ?
<libben> universe i think
<rikva|laptop> i have universe enabled
<satafterh> i just looked for update and it looks like kde 3.4.3 is available, is this a stable release??
<satafterh> anyone here??
<mornfall> w32codecs are non-free
<satafterh> they where free to me lol
<satafterh> marnfall you still here
<satafterh> is anyone here
<frank23> rikva|laptop: still here?
<m_tadeu> kde didn't report any news, but is should be a stable release
<frank23> It will be in breezy, so it should be stable
<satafterh> have you installed it
<frank23> I'm installing it right now, but I thought it was a minor release...
<m_tadeu> downloading :)
<EricCartman> default repositories don't have mplayer ?
<rikva|laptop> frank23: yes
<frank23> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<rikva|laptop> thanks
<mornfall> EricCartman: no, only marillat aka debian-illegal
<mornfall> EricCartman: (mplayer has violated copyright laws -- several times)
<EricCartman> mornfall: you're everwhere aren't you.
<EricCartman> mornfall: how can I add that repository
<mornfall> EricCartman: what were the minor adept bugs?
<rikva|laptop> where is libdvdcss?
<EricCartman> mornfall: it didN't update dependencies in the preview when Iremoved items
<mornfall> EricCartman: that's not completely a bug -- it's... well :)
<EricCartman> ;)
<mornfall> EricCartman: corner-case, which needs to be solved
<mornfall> EricCartman: anything else?
<satafterh> 3.4.3 just bug fixes does any one know or are there new toy to play with
<EricCartman> and I believe repository manager should be a seperate dialog (window) don't you think so
<mornfall> EricCartman: no
<mornfall> EricCartman: why?
<EricCartman> well gigantic three button at the bottom seems weird
<mornfall> EricCartman: gigantic?
<mornfall> EricCartman: i could add a spacer somewhere for sure
<mornfall> EricCartman: will see
<Lathiat> ok I installed RC, is it just me or is kmail not in the menu anywhere
<EricCartman> yep, they occupy whole horizontal space at the bottom, looks like they belong to seperate window, but that's just my taste
<mornfall> EricCartman: well -- what is the benefit of a separate window? (it's obviously clutter, so it better be for a good reason)
<rikva|laptop> Lathiat: kontact
<EricCartman> mornfall: I'm not asking for a new window particularly, it's just that "repository manager" seems like it's not being embedded or something.
<EricCartman> mornfall: I would use tabs view
<EricCartman> the GUI is not very common, so it feels weird at first, but I liked it
<EricCartman> But I believe advanced search stuff must be hidden at first
<Lathiat> rikva|laptop: ah i see
<EricCartman> and list must have maximum possible space
<Lathiat> rikva|laptop: not very o bvious :) something should be done about that
<mornfall> brb-
<satafterh> there is only one thing i miss about xp and that is winamp and shout cast tv
<satafterh> people not very chaty in here today, but i notice there is a 126 people in here and the most i have seen, kubuntu is growing, lol
<satafterh> what should i add to my source lit to update mplayer, or is mplayer not updated very often
<frank23> satafterh: there are very good music players in ubuntu! try amarok and streamtuner
<mornfall> back
<mornfall> EricCartman: "must"?
<satafterh> not the music player it self i miss its the streeming video, old tv shows
<mornfall> EricCartman: you don't have a real chance to overlook more than about a dozen items...
<mornfall> EricCartman: and you generally want nontrivial amount of filtering when looking for something, anyway
<satafterh> I am going to restart just finished 3.4.3
<EricCartman> mornfall: yep, true. but it confused me the firs time I launched it. 
<mornfall> EricCartman: the filters are however collapsible for a reason
<EricCartman> mornfall: almost 90% of the time use just qucik filter
<mrplant> what is the best app 
<mrplant> to configure
<mrplant> gtk 1.2
<mrplant> apps?
<mornfall> EricCartman: sure, but you are not everyone -- and when "looking for software", many people will probably resort to tags
<EricCartman> mornfall: well, I prefer simpler config dialogs ... and advanced dialogs if I need them. That's my opinion.
<mornfall> EricCartman: i'll probably make it more obvious for 2.0, with tag stuff moving to a (hidable) sidebar, with d&d of tags into the filter view
<twinoatl> hi
<user0> is there a live/install image that fits on one cd?
<twinoatl> it seems that dma is not installed on my dvd-burner. What is the ubuntu-way of configuring it ?
<mornfall> twinoatl: hdparm <dvd-device> to see what's its state
<twinoatl> twinoatl@pcdam:~$ sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<twinoatl> /dev/hda:
<twinoatl>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<mornfall> twinoatl: tough luck :-)
<mornfall> (no idea how to enable it)
<m_tadeu> try this on the /etc/hdpard.conf
<m_tadeu> /dev/hdc {
<m_tadeu>  dma = on 
<m_tadeu>  #interrupt_unmask = on
<m_tadeu>  #io32_support = 1
<m_tadeu> }
<mornfall> i mean, apart from hdparm -d1 :-))
<mornfall> ah ah
<twinoatl> does hdparm -d1 save the value somewhere ?
<m_tadeu> sorry...remove the lines with #
<m_tadeu> copy/paste from mine :D
<mornfall> yeah, what m_tadeu says
<twinoatl> ok, I will edit the file then
<m_tadeu> it'll be enabled on the next boot
<twinoatl> with hda instead of hdc
<PtitOurs> is there a wiki or thread to help for installing ATI drivers ?
<m_tadeu> well depends on the hd where your cd is but it should be that
<twinoatl> it is :-)
<twinoatl> can somebody point me to a website explaining cool'n quiet and how to install it ?
<bdmp>  I got a network set up with this kubuntu and two windows boxes and is great, but I can't I don't have permission to write to the drive of the linux box while using the windows box. Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<PtitOurs> exploretofs is a prog to write on linux drives
<Lathiat> theres a better program
<Lathiat> IFS *tries to remember the website*
<Lathiat> www.fs-driver.org
<Lathiat> works very well
<gdh> Lathiat: I think bdmp's problem is with Samba and UNIX permissions for the windows clients..
<Lathiat> gdh: oh, sorry
<satafterh> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_4_2to3_4_3.php
<gdh> Lathiat: However, thanks for that fs-driver link - I didn't know such progress had been made - thought it was all still readonly from Windows on ext2 :)
<Lathiat> gdh: yeh, that one is really good, and rock solid
<gdh> It certainly nullifies the need for NTFS on Linux :)
<bdmp> I think that is the problem too. I set up the network throught the gui tools so i am not really sure how to get in there and commando line it.
<gdh> at the minor expense of having to store gigs of NTFS data temporarily while the partition is re-created as ext2 :)
<twinoatl> can somebody point me to a website explaining cool'n quiet and how to install it ?
<Lathiat> bdmp: so, if you run 'smbpasswd -a <username>' on a terminal
<Lathiat> bdmp: you can then login and get to you rhome directory
<Lathiat> via a windows share
<Lathiat> no idea if kde has a gui to do that or something
<gdh> bdmp: Same thing here, I've not used the UI tools for easy network sharing ...
<Lathiat> theres a gnome tool
<bdmp> I am a little confused. I do the command on the linux machine and then I can what?
<Lathiat> bdmp: if you browse to the linux box from a windows machine, kyou can then login with your user/pass on the linux box an get your homedirectory
<Lathiat> not sure how to make windows ask you for a user/pass to login
<bdmp> I can I have full access to the linux box from the windows machine already I just can't write files
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> in your homedir?
<Lathiat> or some other share you added?
<bdmp> I shared another directory
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> in the config file
<Lathiat> or with a tool?
<bdmp> tool
<Lathiat> which one?
<bdmp> I just want write permission
<bdmp> tool
<Lathiat> which tool
<bdmp> with the gui tools
<bdmp> um
<Lathiat> tell me what you clicked to load that gui tool up
<satafterh> where to get mplayer updates, or source to add to source list
<Lathiat> satafterh: what do you need an mplayer update for?
<BulletXt> hi can someone tell me in what kubuntu is bettes than ubuntu and viceversa?
<Lathiat> it ishould be relatively up to date
<satafterh> because I would like to keep upto date, dont you?
<Lathiat> bdmp: well, if you edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and put "writeable = yes" under the section for yoru share... i have no idea how to do it with the tools or whatever
<bdmp> system>internet and network> samaba, local network browsing, and samba
<bdmp> I just messed with thoes till i got it to work
<bdmp> I learned in windows so i am way more comfortable in a gui
<m_tadeu> is there a config file to change the usplash image?
<bdmp> cool
<bdmp> thanks
<bdmp> there is a section that says 'write list' and it says =root
<bdmp> can I put guest there?
<twinoatl> what does this means : "powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects" please
<bdmp> What does "write list - root" in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file mean?
<satafterh> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/ for w32codec 
<bdmp> If I transfer files with the gui and it says "complete 176/180 folders" is there a way for me to see the errors and what files didn't transfer?
<satafterh> is there a weather tool for linux, I know there is kweather but  i do not want to waste any more time trying to get it to work
<EricCartman> dvd writing fails (apparenty due to makeisofs) with a fresh breezy install :/
<EricCartman> wasted two dvds
<user0> man that sux EricCartman
<user0> im still debating with myself which cd iso to download to try kubuntu out.. the live or the install cd
<EricCartman> which distro are you using now
<user0> i use gentoo on my main machine
<EricCartman> well, gentoo is a good distribution
<EricCartman> if you're using fc4 or anything like that I'd suggest you to donwload the install CD and install it right away ;)
<user0> i know knoppix only had 1 cd for both live and install so that was an easy choice back when i tried it. now, i'm worried about wasting a cd too
<rikva> I want to install Mplayer, but I need "libdirectfb-0.9-20" for that. It is not in the repositories - what to do?
<EricCartman> well, if that was gentoo you'd do USE="-directfb" ;)
<rikva> fine, this is an kubuntu channel ;)
<EricCartman> rikva: trying to install mplayer from another repository and it has a dependency whch is not on any of the repos you have ?
<rikva> EricCartman: correct, the marrilat repository
<EricCartman> hmm, that ain't good, in my opinion, if a  third party repo is providing a package it should provide it's deps too, or make sure official repo has the dep
<rikva> it's a little uncompatible
<rikva> fscking legal stuff
<rikva> and I can't find mozilla-mplayer
<rem_> hey.. i have a question .. If I dist upgrade will it keep the programs I installed manually (like nvu...) ..?
<apokryphos> you shouldn't really use the marillat repository
<rem_> from hoary to breezer next week ..
<apokryphos> ubuntu differs quite a bit from it now... using it could break your system
<rikva> apokryphos: what should I use else?
<rikva> apokryphos: the wiki says i should
<apokryphos> rikva: ...for?
<rikva> apokryphos: mplayer, libdvdcss2, flash, etcetera
<apokryphos> they're all in multiverse or hoary-extras
<apokryphos> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3499 kB, Installed size: 7592 kB
<apokryphos> which page tells you to use marillat?
<rikva> apokryphos: i activated those repositories and did an apt-get update, but I still can't find mplayer
<rem_> apt-cache search libdirectfb
<rem_> libdirectfb-0.9-20 - frame buffer graphics library
<rem_> it is there ..
<rikva> apokryphos: this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-d93d2c4f9433a699fe995b94eae1be4d3c136315
<rem_> u juste need universe or multiverse ..
<apokryphos> evidently you didn't do it correctly -- as ubotu notes, mplayer is right there.
<rem_> maybe ..
<rikva> I uncommented all the lines
<rikva> I use breezy btw
<apokryphos> rikva: pastebin your sources.list then
<rikva> ok
<rem_> hey.. i have a question .. If I dist upgrade will it keep the programs I installed manually (like nvu...) ..?
<apokryphos> yes
<rem_> ok thx
<apokryphos> whether they'll work isn't entirely guaranteed though
<rem_> lol.. ok i might have to resintall some then ... :P
<rem_> @+
<StarScream> hi guys, have a g3 ibook. Sleep normally doesn't work...then for a little while it did in breezy. Then i did an apt-get update /upgrade and now it doesn't :(
<StarScream> is this likely to be fixed before breezy is released
<StarScream> if not, can i go back to the old working snapshot?
<rikva> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/388195
<apokryphos> erm, so you didn't actually add multiverse or hoary-extras...
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<rikva> I didn't?
<apokryphos> evidently not
* rikva slaps himself
<rikva> apokryphos: does hoary-extras work with breezy?
<apokryphos> depends on what for... for dvd-things I'd presume so, yes
<apokryphos> if you're looking for w32codecs then go to giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ as it was taken out of hoary-extras
<rikva> I already got w32codecs from marillat :|
<apokryphos> not sure if that one in particular will give problems, but hey..
<rikva> ok, still no mplayer
<gdh> nah sure it's just .dlls in /usr/lib/win32
<apokryphos> rikva: ok, you didn't add multiverse
<apokryphos> ok
<rikva> aaaaaaaah thanks apokryphos 
<rikva> i should've known that earlier
<rikva> apokryphos: the problem is that the wiki is ubuntu-specific, the adding repositories part doesn't apply to Kubuntu
<apokryphos> rikva: not really; you're given an example sources.list
<apokryphos> (with both of the repositories I mentioned)
<rikva> apokryphos: I know :) but that's not in the wiki
<apokryphos> there'll be a guide soon for adding repositories with adept in the official documentation, I'm sure
<rikva> :)
<libben> isnt it easy to add resp without adept =)
<libben> just edit the sources manually
<libben> and reload in adept.
<rikva> I don't use adept
<libben> me either
<rikva> I use apt manually, sometimes synaptic
<rikva> when i'm lazy ;)
<libben> havent tried it yet! /me feels abit ashamed
<apokryphos> I use apt manually, sometimes kpackage
<Chousuke> adept?
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<libben> using synaptic all the times, unless i know what im really getting
<Chousuke> oh gods.
<libben> i like to allways check out the dependecis in a gui
<Chousuke> yet another package manager :D
<apokryphos> Chousuke: to be fair, there isn't one that's close to being ideal unfortunately
<Chousuke> Yeah
<Chousuke> That add/remove programs thing in Ubuntu is what people need.
<libben> apokryphos: what is missing in synaptic
<apokryphos> libben: Qt
<apokryphos> though, I don't think the UI is perfect
<libben> Qr ?
<apokryphos> though, looking at it now, how do you see the changelog via synaptic?
<libben> Qt ?
<libben> that is
<rikva> synaptic is by far the best of all graphical package managers
<apokryphos> I prefer KPackage
<libben> what is Qt?
<apokryphos> :/
<rikva> !qt 
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<libben> hmm
<libben> think i have that allready
<libben> gonna check
<apokryphos> think you have Qt? Err, you wouldn't have any KDE without it, really.
<libben> =)
<nikkia> arghhhhh!
<apokryphos> hola hola
<tenco> hi! when i look at pdf-files generated with pdflatex with kpdf or xpdf, they look really ugly. but when i print them out, they look pretty!
<tenco> how can i fix kpdf/xpdf?
<rikva> bah i need Flash 8 for this site
<inc|freaky> hi all. doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade today showed that kdemultimedia and kdenetwork kdepim and others are beeing held back. im running breezy with kde3.5beta1 ... did any1 upgrade them by hand? 
<mornfall> Chousuke: good you know what people need (unfortunately, you are wrong, since add/remove programs in ubuntu sucks utterly)
<Chousuke> mornfall: Then they need to make it not suck, since it's what people need. :P
<Chousuke> It's an easy click-click categorised frontend to installing commonly used apps.
<mornfall> Chousuke: heh
<mornfall> Chousuke: commonly used apps should be all installed already
<Chousuke> Well, not-so-commonly-used-but-often-enough apps then.
<mornfall> Chousuke: how do you define that?
<Chousuke> mornfall: That is a problem indeed.
<mornfall> Chousuke: (you sound like getting software searching right was trivial -- i'd suggest you go ahead and do it, then)
<Sgep> KDE 3.4.3?
<Chousuke> it could include games, for example
<mornfall> heh
<Sgep> What's new in KDE 3.4.3?
<mornfall> yeah, now, that gives a really good idea how the software manager should look like
* Sgep was a bit thrown by the version number's similarity to the NetHack version
<Chousuke> mornfall: my point was, synaptic still looks a bit intimidating.
<mornfall> Sgep: probably just bugfixes
<inc|freaky> kann man von kde3.5beta1 auf kde3.4.3 downgraden?
<Chousuke> inc|freaky: I don't speak german, but now.
<Chousuke> no*
<mornfall> of course you can... but it'll be a bit more complicated :)
<inc|freaky> is it possible to downgrade von kde3.5beta1 to 3.4.3?
<inc|freaky> how to do that?
<mornfall> inc|freaky: move away all your .kde dirs, etc, first
<Chousuke> remove KDE packages manually and install the older nes. 
<mornfall> inc|freaky: then uninstall all of kde, remove the repository and install
<Chousuke> that might work. :P
<inc|freaky> omg all my settings will be lost
<inc|freaky> i cant do that
<mornfall> inc|freaky: there is no downgrade path for conffiles, sorry
<mornfall> inc|freaky: (you should of course back them up before installing beta)
<Sgep> "<mornfall> inc|freaky: move away all your .kde dirs, etc, first"
<inc|freaky> that sucks my kde is looking so nice :(
<mornfall> inc|freaky: well, definitely make a copy, if you want to use it again with 3.5
<mornfall> inc|freaky: you can try using it with 3.4 again, but expect things to break in various ways
<inc|freaky> i think ill stay at kde3.5beta1
<robin_2> are the difference between kde3.4.3 and 3.5beta1 significant?
<m_tadeu> yep...
<Boronk> how do I enable middle-mosuebutton paste in firefox, so that it opens a url?
<Boronk> like it was in the good old unix days?
<pon> hi
<Boronk> am i the only one who annoys this?
<user0> doesnt it paste when you middle click the web page / tab?
<Boronk> no
<Boronk> i found it
<user0> bummer
<user0> what was it
<Boronk> this is fuckin default behavior to make in more windows-complient
<Boronk> middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<user0> oi!
<m0ns00n> Hey
<user0> what are they thinking
<carlson> I have a problem with Breezy Release Candidate. . . wondering if anyone else has had it. . 
<m0ns00n> Is it possible to use the old nvidia drivers with breezy?
<m0ns00n> carlson: try me, I'm using it now
<Boronk> Its like copy und paste in openoffice
<Boronk> too much windows in the developers head
<Boronk> btw
<m_tadeu> i'm using it too
<Boronk> i just converted my powerbox from gentoo
<carlson> In the control Panel you have 'Network Cards' and in order to enable or disable  a setting you have to input yourself into adminstrator mode. 
<carlson> The Administrator key does not function. . . 
<mister_roboto> m0ns00n: lots of people seem to have issues getting the old drivers to compile in breezy
<mister_roboto> m0ns00n: i was just talking to a guy last night and the driver had a syntax error trying to compile on breezy
<robin_2> carlson: works here
<robin_2> carlson: have you entered the password?
<robin_2> carlson: sometime it seems the dialog is not showed.
<carlson> you can't enter the password. . . .
<robin_2> try again, by closing the settings panel.
<carlson> This has also happened on previous beta versions of Breezy
<robin_2> carlson: I'm up2date, and now problems with it.
<robin_2> *no
<carlson> You have problems also with it?
<robin_2> carlson: nope
<m0ns00n> mister_roboto: I had trouble in Hoary as well, so I got the drivers from Warty, but then I needed the warty kernel as well
<carlson> It baffles me. . ...
<m0ns00n> mister_roboto: So I wonder, they still didn't care for us Geforce users in Ubuntu, and we still need to use Warty elements in Breezy?
<robin_2> my sound stutters when I start a program.. 
<robin_2> so it stutters while there is hdd activity
<robin_2> anoying.
<robin_2> btw what is gam_server?
<robin_2> it eats 56% of my 1GB ram.
<carlson> It's strange that this has happened on this newest Release Candidate and previous beta releases. ... 
<robin_2> yes
<m0ns00n> carlson: The sound issue is here as well, on this hoary box
<robin_2> carlson: did you update ? or a clean install of RC1?
<carlson> It also has the same problem when you try to get into Kwifi
<carlson> RC1 was a clean install
<carlson> My wifi card works beautifully in Ubuntu. . . .
<robin_2> wtf, why does the sound don't have high priority..
<robin_2> it should run real-time.
<carlson> The specific problem is that the software won't let you input in the adminstrator mode changes to enable or disable the network cards it finds. . . .
<robin_2> carlson: so you get in admin mode
<robin_2> carlson: but can't change the enable/disable/
<robin_2> ?
<carlson> No I can't enter adminstrator mode. .  .it won't allow input of a password. . . .
<robin_2> hmm my kubuntu is crashing..
<robin_2> it stutters continusly
<kkathman> Good Day all :)
<robin_2> nice no i can't close any programms
<robin_2> *now
<robin_2> hmm.. :/
<carlson> That's the problem in a nutshell. I can't enable or disable network card settings because adminstrator mode won't allow input of a password. . . .
<robin_2> sefaults all the way.. time for reboot.
<carlson> Anyone else have this problem???
<carlson> By the way I'm using Suse 10 right now (quite a improvement over 9.3). .. 
<kkathman> carlson: I could never get SuSE to recognise all my diverse hardware I have ... thats what I liked about Ubuntu :)
<carlson> I had Ubuntu on my system the other day. (Release Candidate)It works very well. . .. 
<kkathman> I have three diverse boxes. Two of them are older hardware that I would have just tossed out, had I not been able to run Ubuntu on them
<carlson> I have another machine (64-bit) with newest hardware. . . .am waiting to put a Linux system on it. . . have to experiment around with them all to find the one that will work the best. 
<kkathman> carlson: Yah I have a 64-bit machine also, but its Windows XP-Pro based. 
<robin> carlson: i'm also running amd64 version.
<carlson> I've got XP on it also. . . .but am waiting to find the perfect Linux candidate to put onto it. . ..
<robin> carlson: btw, don't know what the GAM server is for, but it did crashes all my software..
<kkathman> carlson: yep Im not sure I know of a perfect Linux to run on 64 right now. Some are better than others, but they are harder to maintain too
<robin> carlson: ubuntu runs very well on amd64
<robin> carlson: i had also run debian64 for months.. 
<carlson> That's why I am waiting and checking out them all. 
<carlson> I've had Wifi problems with Sarge Debian and had to drop it completely. . ..
<robin> hmm, ubuntu and debian are very similiar
<robin> logical since it is based on debian :)
<carlson> Had nothing but problems getting Wifi to work in Debian. ...
<robin> i dont' think you have to drop a distro because of such problems..
<carlson> Well I still have my eyes on it. . . .
<rikva> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<robin> kubuntu is just debian, but than better
<carlson> I've tried to use Gentoo and others. . .. alot of problems. . . .
<rikva> apokryphos: what was that really good way to install java?
<rikva> apokryphos: sun java, that is
<robin> I have tried, fedora also and mandrive, but don't like them 
<robin> i'm debian-based minded :D
<carlson> Redhat and Fedora systems don't support my Wifi
<carlson> Tried them to no avail.....
<robin> what do you have?
<robin> you are using ndiswrapper?
<kkathman> yah Fedora is too big to install on some of the hardware I have..and it seems sluggish too
<carlson> Believe or not I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work with my windows exe file (I've got a WG311 Netgear Atheros chipset Wifi card. . .)
<kkathman> dont like mandriva cuz they are too commerical
<rikva> apokryphos: found it
<robin> im using ndiswrapper with wpc54g
<robin> it works
<robin> okay
<robin> with debian and ubuntu
<Boronk> fucking wpc54g
<Boronk> mine has one of the first
<Boronk> without wpa support
<robin> Boronk really ? I got also an old one, but I even run it with the GS drivers :)
<robin> Boronk and wpa also.
<robin> I haven't tried breezy on my laptop yet, but does it supports ndiswrapper out-of-the-box?
<carlson> Good talking to you guys. . ..got to leave. . . .
<robin> cy
<robin> a
<m_tadeu> i managed to put my webcam to work...installed kdetv and i can seen the image...but its on pink and white...kinda weird, heim
<robin> maybe some overlay settings?
<m_tadeu> mmm...where can I check that?
<m_tadeu> if i change the DAC magnitude, it goes to pink and green :P
<bz0b> hey all
<jago> hello, can any body remind me what file i need to modify to make kde auto mount a partition
<m_tadeu> /etc/fstab
<jago> thanks
<jago> i had to completely rinstall kubuntu, the dist upgrade messed up every thing and i could not log in any more
<m_tadeu> check this site
<m_tadeu> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<JepZ> hi, do anyone know mondo (the program)? is it a good prog?
<jago> thanks it has been a while since i did this the last time the refresher was needed.
<macavity> 'lo peeps
<inc|freaky> hey macavity :)
<penguinboy> when is openoffice 2.0 stable going to be released?
<tucoz> Hi, I just recently installed kubuntu breezy. I noticed that some programs are not added to the menu when I install them with apt-get
<tucoz> this is for instance pingus and dia.
<robin_2> tucoz: did u try to re-logon ?
<tucoz> robin_, no :)
<tucoz> that might solve it. I didn't think that was needed, as a lot of packages programs are added without a re-logon.
<macavity> penguinboy: as soon as they have verified that RC2 is stable enough to be re-tagged as Stable(TM)
<robin_2> tucoz: it is just a guess :)
<tucoz> ok
<penguinboy> and Badger is released stable this coming Friday????
<eikke> quick question: when one installs kubuntu on his machine, is GTK installed too?
<macavity> penguinboy: it certainly apears so :)
<robin_2> probably
<robin_2> for openoffice i guess
<penguinboy> great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eikke> robin_2: thanks
<macavity> eikke: yup.. GTK is still a must if you dont want a crippled desktop
<tucoz> I wonder why the bluetooth stuff is installed in breezy, although I do not have bluetooth on my laptop.
<eikke> great
<robin_2> tucoz: you can buy bluetooth adapters
<robin_2> tucoz: :)
<tucoz> and if I try to remove those packages, synaptic tells me it want to remove kde-desktop as well.
<tucoz> robin_2: yes, sure, but I am not going to.
<robin_2> tucoz: do you need the space?
<macavity> tucoz: unfortunately there is no such thing as "lose dependencies" :-/
<macavity> lose? loose? luse?
* macavity gets a dictionary
<tucoz> No, I don't need the space. (loose)
<macavity> it would be nice to have that kind of arangement.. that it installs loose dependencies by default, but will let you remove them if you want
<robin_2> can't you force it?
<robin_2> although i won't recommend that :)
<macavity> me neither
<macavity> i think zeroconf will get pissed if it cant load the .so files it needs :P
<robin_2> can someone try if he can share a folder with right-clicking on a folder -> share
<macavity> they should *really* start getting the habbit of ldopen things instead of linking directly
<robin_2> I get still an error message about a perl script that needs to be suid root.
<EricCartman> is there high quality additional repositories that we can add ?
<tucoz> btw, do you know if it is possible to make kubuntu boot faster if no network is used. It takes a really long time now, when the boot process searches for network
<macavity> EricCartman: what do you have in mind?
<robin_2> tucoz: you can ctrl+c skip the dchp lookup
<EricCartman> well, I'm trying to compile kdelibs, and many things are missing, and apparently those dev packages are missing in official repo, such as bzip2 and openssl 
<robin_2> *dhcp
<tucoz> robin_2, really? cool. So, when the boot states "searching for network.." I can just ctrl+c?
<tucoz> great
<EricCartman> and obviously I doN't want to install those by hand
<robin_2> tucoz: it worked in hoary
<macavity> tucoz: you can append the timeout switch (cant remember the --foobar exactly) to make it stop searching for a dhcp server if it doesnt respond in 1 sec
<slomo> does someone know who "Andreas Mussgiller <muszilla@users.sourceforge.net>" is? he packaged kdar and uploaded it to REVU
<tucoz> macavity, ok. goodie
<robin_2> can some try the part I said about sharing?
<tucoz> robin_2: what do you mean?
<robin_2> try to share a folder: right click on a folder -> share
<robin_2> so it can be shared through samba
<robin_2> it gives an error..
<macavity> robin_2: which one exactly?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seth_k|lappy] : http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php | test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it) | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<robin_2> macavity: error message?
<robin_2> macavity: 
<macavity> robin_2: yes, word-for-word, what does it say?
<robin_2> macavity: An error occured while trying to share folder '/home/robin/school'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<robin_2> it happens when i check Shared, and than click OK.
<macavity> robin_2: find "fileshareset" and see if it exists, if it does, make it suid
<robin_2> macavity: chmod +s ?
<macavity> uhm.. actually i dont remember :P
<macavity> do it from kde under the advanced permissions thingie
<robin_2> macavity: hehe ok, but isn't this a bug?
<macavity> that depends :P
<robin_2> depends on what?
<macavity> id say its a security flaw to have scripts run suid...
<robin_2> yeah, but this is of course not very user-friendly
<macavity> it should be a binary..
<robin_2> btw, it seems i can leave the password fields in administrator mode empty.. isn't that weird.
<macavity> its way to easy to trick the perl shell into dumping you a suid shell
<robin_2> macavity: inform the developers :)
<macavity> they know.. trust me.. they know
<macavity> im just a very little tiny fish in this lake ;P
<robin_2> :)
<blueyed> I have "Terminal Sessions Menu" docked in my panel. But there does not pop up the list anymore. Of course I have session in "Configure Konsole".. (Breezy, kde 3.5b1 from kubuntu.org). hints?
<robin_2> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root root 10997 2005-10-05 15:40 /usr/bin/fileshareset
<robin_2> this is right?
<macavity> looks right
<robin_2> gives same error.
<macavity> but since im at a stinkdoze in an internet cafe i cant check
<robin_2> now it's a real bug :D ?
<robin_2> hehe
<macavity> btw, and you may quote me on this one,: "mIRC sucks mule's bollocks!" :-/
<robin_2> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Bersirc or Klient are the way to go if you're using Windows
<Chousuke> Bah
<Chousuke> Irssi is Universal
<robin_2> x-chat
<macavity> s/using/being confined to without priviledges/ :-/
<Rogue_Jedi_X> macavity: Ouch
<macavity> so unless someone makes a java-applet which can act as an X client to one of your machines, im pretty stuck ;)
<robin_2> you can get out of the cafe
<macavity> but what the heck.. in January ill get my own connect
<robin_2> lol
<robin_2> you don't have internet connection ?
<macavity> robin_2: its not much better at school.. we have a 155MBit line.. and a fcsking proxy that will only let me do http and http-representation-of-ftp
<macavity> i cant even copy an entire directory.. nooo-nooo.. one file at the time mister!
<robin_2> :)
<macavity> robin_2: unfortunately not :-/
<robin_2> January... long time
<macavity> actually not.. the only time i have for IRC'ing is on sundays.. the rest of the week im bussy like all hell was loose
<macavity> im doing the equivalent of high-school and the fist year of collage in just 18 months.. so we "keep a steady pace" if you like :P
<robin_2> macavity: I should be busy like hell, but i'm not.. not a good thing either.
<robin_2> doing University.
<macavity> been there, done that ;-)
<robin_2> i'm going for Master :)
<macavity> thats why im trying to do the shortcut now.. im 28 and i've just begun getting my education
<macavity> hehe.. im going for a Master in CS
<robin_2> me HMI
<robin_2> but
<macavity> and if i develop a taste for it, then perhaps a PhD
<macavity> whats HMI?
<robin_2> yeah and than you never have to work, becasue you will be 80 by than
<robin_2> human media interaction
<macavity> ah
<robin_2> speech technology, AI etc.
<macavity> i'll recruit you when i've done my PhD in microkernel/multiserver OSes ;-)
<robin_2> hehe :P
<robin_2> i probably own already MS and Google by than.
<macavity> will there be a MS by then? :P
<robin_2> no, right i will change the name.
<macavity> butch it and port office to POSIX ;-)
<macavity> as GPL naturally
<robin_2> sry i have to make money
<robin_2> !=GPL
<ubotu> robin_2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<robin_2> none nearby, so no.
<macavity> they try selling what MS has never been able to sell: "Good Support(TM)"
<robin_2> does it make you rich?
<macavity> its a misconception that you cant make money on GPL software
<robin_2> okay let me refrase it in:  sry i have to make BIG money :)
<macavity> Qt sells lofs of support to companies using Qt-GPL in-house
<macavity> aaahhh.. the *greed factor* ;-)
<robin_2> or.. I have to pay ppl to much money for the buggy software I create
<robin_2> *let ppl pay
<robin_2> -typo's
<macavity> bye
<robin|away> brb
<bz0b> so what is there to do with a fresh install of kubuntu other then apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get upgrade?
<ken> Hello everyone
<bz0b> hey ken
<bz0b> brb
<bz0b> k back, so any ideas on what to do with new install of kubuntu other then upgrade everything?
<BlankB> What else do you need to do?
<bz0b> well, i installed firefox, gaim, and xchat too, but don't know what else i want to do
<bz0b> hmm
<macavity> just go ahead and use it? ;-)
<bz0b> well it would be nice if i could get those online poker games working on here
<bz0b> but the only ones are .exe's
<bz0b> and i have cedega
<BlankB> Here is everything I do after a fresh install: (this was for 5.04) http://wiki.anomalytv.com/tavi/index.php?page=UbuntuKubuntu
<macavity> why install a free software OS if the fist thing you do is install every trojan propietary binary you can get your hands on? ;-)
* macavity ducks
<BlankB> Ideology vs. useabliltiy.
<macavity> <mode=RMS> If you dont support a decent idology, you *will* end up having to re-define usability with "what they think i should do" </mode> :P
<macavity> but never mind.. im just in the arguing mood today.. as long as i get to run all Free, then do as you please
<`Nomad> All right, I'm about to burn the Breezy DVD, an dthen do a fresh install.... :D
<macavity> `Nomad: hit it! :)
<`Nomad> I've been using Thunderbird for email.. Is Evolution a better choice? 
<macavity> i prefere KMail.. so i wouldnt know
<BlankB> `Nomad: I have used both and like them both. I am using Thunderbird currently.
<beast> what's the quickest way to install the nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<`Nomad> yeah.. I think I'll stick to it.. I like that it's so easy to transfer the data to any platform
<libben> beast: its allmost the newest as default
<libben> unless u have the newest gfx card that really requiers the newest driver
<libben> u dont need the latest
<macavity> ?
<beast> libben: what's the best way to enable that?  i enabled it in the xorg.conf using nvidia instead of nv
<macavity> thats how you do it..
<libben> beast: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> and choose nvidia instead of nv in the menu when it comes to it
<libben> and just hit enter on everything else u dont know what to set there..... and when u comes to the monitor part. be sure to set the right horizontal values and vertical. then u got good screen resolutions also
<beast> do i want to disable any of the modules, such as glx or dri?
<macavity> beast: if you want to know how to use nvidia's agp driver, look at this: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=149&p_created=1100107993&p_sid=SemRJCRh&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NzImcF9wcm9kcz0wJnBfY2F0cz0wJnBfcHY9JnBfY3Y9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9YW5zd2Vycy5zZWFyY2hfZm5sJnBfcGFnZT0xJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9YWdwIGxpbnV4&p_li=&p_topview=1
<macavity> ouch.. sorry.. didnt see it was ugly :-/
<beast> hehe
<macavity> anyways.. its easy enough to do it :P
<beast> just keep the default modules?
<macavity> yup
<macavity> the nv driver loads GLX by itself if you dont specify it yourself, IIRC
<beast> ok good
<beast> now, just a alt+ctrl+backspace to test it?
<macavity> dont forget to save it first ;-)
<beast> yes, the reconfig setup saved it
<macavity> hit it, and lets see if you are in for an all-nighter or just the usual yay-it-worked :P
<beast> if for some reason it doesn't work, how can i launch X again after editing the xorg.conf from console
<macavity> startx
<beast> alright, i'll give this a shot, hope to talk again soon ;)
<jago>  i keep getting this mesage when i try to use my dvd rom "The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist." can any one help
<macavity> beast: always, always have irssi or bitchx or something installed...
<macavity> beast: that way you can get back for help, even if the system will only boot up in single-user mode
<beast> ok :)
<beast> kubuntu live cd works well too ;)
<macavity> that they do.. that they do :P
<bz0b> hey macavity when i uncomment the backports in my sources.list file, and i run apt-get update, it never resolves those
<macavity> bz0b: im new to the debian system.. i dont know much about it yet
<macavity> bz0b: ive been running slackware and LFS for years.. but only *ubunty for a short while
<bz0b> LFS?
<LadyFrost> I've got a weird problem (I think). I recently bought an mp3-player and today I tried to plug it in to my kubuntu desktop computer. It automounts, and I can copy files from it, but I can't remove nor add files. ...help?
<macavity> Linux From Scratch
<bz0b> ah
<bz0b> is it hard to make  your own distro with that program?
<macavity> its not a program... its a book
<bz0b> ah
<bz0b> well
<bz0b> is it hard to make your own distro?
<BlankB> bz0b: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports universe multiverse
<bz0b> BlankB, i use 5.10
<bz0b> BlankB, i use 5.10
<bz0b> woops
<bz0b> sorry
<BlankB> doh.
<macavity> bz0b: "disto" is such a big word you know.. you can do a 100% custom install of everything... eventually
<macavity> bz0b: but i would net reccomend that you stray from the book the first few times you do it
<edulix> what is the "KDE System Settings - Easier Control Centre" mentioned in breezy RC announcement ?
<bz0b> about how many pages is the book?
<macavity> bz0b: but it is an absolute must if you *really* want to learn something about how a GNU/Linux system is put together
<macavity> bz0b: go have a look :P
<bz0b> sure
<macavity> www.linuxfromscratch.org
<macavity> once you are done with that, there is always the BLFS to crunch... no matter how big iron you have, thats going to take some time to compile ;)
<BlankB> bz0b: then its: <code>debhttp://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/hoary-extrasmainuniversemultiverserestricted</code>
<bz0b> BlankB, screw it, i hear that backports are broken anyways, and rather not use them, and just use universe instead
<thompa> hi everyone need some advice
<edulix> and what about that katapult ? is it a new branch of development?
<edulix> (the initial developed stopped)
<macavity> thompa: shoot :)
<thompa> i installed ubuntu breezy, and tried to install kde from synaptic, probably wrong
<thompa> i installed (cant remember) kde, kde-desktop, later kubuntu
<thompa> whats the prefeered way to get kde?
<thompa> apt-get install kubuntu?
<macavity> thompa: sounds like the wrong oder to me :P
<LadyFrost> thompa: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<thompa> it caused some problems, i had white text windows in gnome, and also the gnome menus were classic kde theme
<nxv_> hi, i got my usb soundblaster device displayed in kmix but dont get any sound from the device. anysuggestions?
<thompa> ive sinced removed kde but am going to put it back
<thompa> LadyFrost: thanks. knew it was simple
<LadyFrost> :)
<thompa> is anyone else running both gnome and kde encountering any problems?
<Tm_T> uhm
<LadyFrost> Has anybody got a spare moment to solve my little problem? I've got an mp3-player that gets automounted, but as read-only. Not very useful for a mp3-player. How do I get it to automount itself as read-write?
<thompa> on my notebook it starts with kubuntu and ends up on ubuntu login screen
<LadyFrost> thompa: No. I've got both kde and gnome and haven't got any problems.
<LadyFrost> you get gdm instead of kdm?
<macavity> LadyFrost: check /etc/fstab and see what options it gets mounted with?
<thompa> LadyFrost: how do you deal with desktop icons? 
<LadyFrost> macavity: That's the weird thing. I can't find it in fstab. How do I get it there?
<LadyFrost> thompa: huh? What do you mean?
<macavity> hmm
<macavity> then i think its done by hotplug
<macavity> where does it get mounted?
<thompa> if i create a shortcut on desktop or launcher in gnome in kde its blanc or missing text 
<LadyFrost> macavity: in /media/usbdisk/
<beast> macavity: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667
<LadyFrost> If I try to remove or add stuff to it it says "file system read-only"
<thompa> if i go back to change the properties of a desktop item in one desktop its broke in the other
<macavity> beast: download the nvidia one, and ask it to compile the module
<macavity> beast: never trust your vendor for drivers you can compile yourself ;-D
<bz0b> anyone know of any virtual pc's for linux?>
<macavity> QEMU or Bochs
<thompa> eg if i create a launcher for bzflag in gnome, its called ? in kde and no picture icon
<thompa> and visa versa
<macavity> or WMware if you have a propietary fetish
<beast> macavity: which one do i want to download?
<LadyFrost> thompa: I haven't ever had any desktop icons, so I don't really know what to do :/
<macavity> beast: QEMU with the DMA patch, or QEMU CVS
<thompa> i may have to avoid them
<beast> macavity: where may i find that one?
<macavity> the CVS or the patched version?
<LadyFrost> Please don't kill me, but I tried the mp3-player with my boyfriends ubuntu-computer yesterday, and then I could add songs. 
<thompa> but its on 3 different installs. i think i need to create a desktop config. directory for each or something
<beast> macavity: whichever will be the best
<macavity> beast: go to the qemu homepage for cvs instructions, and follow them?
<beast> macavity: i tried the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174-pkg1 but that didn't work either
<macavity> what?!?
<thompa> can i ask an opinion here regarding desktops?
<macavity> thompa: sure
<thompa> do you stick with one or use both or whats advised?
<macavity> you can ask anything you like.. just dont *expect* people to ansver
<macavity> i stick to KDE only
<thompa> kde folks are so much nicer
<beast> macavity: i'm not sure what you are talking about... i don't need qemu
<LadyFrost> I use kde only. 
<macavity> .. unless im setting up a server.. then i use a stripped down GNOME
<macavity> beast: sorry!
<beast> macavity: hehe
<macavity> beast: miss typed you for bz0b
<beast> macavity: that's ok
<beast> macavity: i'm not sure how to proceed
<thompa> macavity: gnome for server i like too
<LadyFrost> uhm, server with X?
<beast> macavity: it should pretty much work out of the box shouldn't it?  that reconfigure should have made it find the correct driver
<macavity> LadyFrost: X is nice when you have like 25 terminals with ssh connects ;-)
<thompa> maybe I should use kde since thats what i know and use gnome for my remote mail server
<LadyFrost> macavity: But.. On a server... you don't usually even have a screen.
<macavity> beast: i would never have used the reconfigure or aptget for this in the first place..
<macavity> LadyFrost: i do :)
<beast> macavity: can you give me some steps
<LadyFrost> macavity: ahok.
<thompa> no i ssh in and then change to root
<thompa> remote
<thompa> gnome has connect to server utility in "places"
<macavity> beast: not really.. im unfortunately in stinkdoze, and i dont know what those scripts did to your machine :-/
<beast> macavity: i have nvidia-glx installed 1.0.7667-0ubuntu23
<macavity> try and remove it altogether
<macavity> then reconfigure again
<macavity> then install the one from nvidia
<macavity> then hack the xorg.conf by hand
<beast> which version from nvidia?
<macavity> latest
<Mithsir> How do I make OOo2 look more KDEish? I installed the ooo-kde package, but the menus still look strange.
<macavity> whatever nvidia.com spits at y9ou :P
<beast> 1.0-7676?
<macavity> if thats the latest
<beast> what about it saying i dont have the latest module? do i need the kernel source?
<macavity> if you remove all the old junk, clean up the configfile, compile your own, and then hack the configfile by hand
<macavity> .. then i have a real hard time seeing what could go wrong
<thompa> i noticed there is both KDE desktop and kubuntu-desktop available
<macavity> its a prcedure ive been over so many times i even sometimes dream about it :P
<beast> this is a pretty fresh install... it came with nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx i believe
<macavity> ditch everything intalled by apt that has the name nvidia in it
<beast> ok
<beast> then just run the installer and i should be ok? or do i need to find a nvidia-kernel-source package somewhere?
<macavity> then do it the right way by hand :P
<macavity> the nvidia installer comes with everything you need
<beast> ok, good
<macavity> its just object files that it links according to your kernel headers
<beast> here i go again, talk in a bit :)
<thompa> macavity: is having both KDE  and kubuntu  available in synaptic going to confuse things?
<thompa> i think installing kde gives you the basic kde desktop?
<macavity> thompa: i dont know
<thompa> i dont want to try it again, and am going to just install kubuntu
<macavity> sounds like the right tool for the job ;)
<thompa> but i dont think its wise to install both. i was getting kde half-baked, 
<thompa> was running gdm though, who knows
<thompa> well here i go. thanks
<macavity> its kind of the same as wanting your car to have two different engines that you can switch between
<macavity> or so to speak :P
<thompa> oh
<thompa> do you mean kde and gnome or gdm and kdm?
<macavity> both, or all four if you like :P
<thompa> does kubuntu use kdm?
<macavity> naa.. its the KDE and GNOME integration with the system that i think can step on eachothers toes
<thompa> macavity: message just pooped up kdm or gdm?
<thompa> does it matter?
<macavity> not really
<thompa> gdm was giving me trouble maybe 
<thompa> which is prettier?
<macavity> dont think so.. they both obey to whats in ~/.xinitrc
<macavity> KDM... as it looks kde'ish :P
<thompa> i had t reinstall gdm a couple of times earlier 
<macavity> sounds like your install is boked all up
<macavity> borked, even
<thompa> had some blank logout windows
<thompa> :>)
<fiotjb> test
<schmely> test workz fine
<libben> how many in here have made lfs 
<fiotjb> that's right ;)
<fiotjb> what's lfs ?
<libben> linux from scratch
<libben> ideally, u just compile it all on ur own
<fiotjb> ok
<libben> im thinking of doing a lfs with egdrop and webserver. just to understand linux som more and learn from the experience.
<libben> allthough it would be 10 times easier just install ubuntu on a box and just run what i want directly from it.
<libben> but i wanna learn some more
<thom_> can someone help me?
<macavity> you will learn a lot more then just about the linux kernel too.. actually most of the stuff you will learn about will be GNU ware
<libben> just shoot
<schmely> do that, im testin ubuntu at the moment, really works fine
<fiotjb> me too
<schmely> just a little problem with my webcam
<thom_> how do i change nickname here first?
<libben> type /nick nicknamehere
<macavity> libben: but to anwer your question, ive done every LFS release since LFS 2.2
<libben> what u mean?
<macavity> <libben> how many in here have made lfs 
<libben> u read every version they done and made a own compile every time
<macavity> yup
<libben> why?
<libben> whats the diffrence?
<macavity> and some custom ones after i got the hang of it
<macavity> its the fastest linux ive ever tried
<macavity> shit load faster then even gentoo-custom
<libben> well it only boots the kernel and what u whant
<libben> want
<thom_> cant remebr my nick password. anyway......
<libben> thom_: just type /nick newnickname
<libben> so what is lfs?
<thom_> i just installed  kubuntu-desktop with kdm and gnome is giving me empty log out screens again
<libben> i thought it only was a book sort of, that was guiding u thru on understanding linux and building it from scratch
<macavity> knowledge on how to build a working GNU/Linux system from the ground up
<macavity> but for each release it points out what to be aware of with these particular versions
<macavity> and the build process has changed slightly over the years
<macavity> at one time header containment was a big issue
<macavity> you should really try and do one
<macavity> but remember the wise words: FBBG!
<macavity> (Follow Book, Book Good)
<libben> =)
<libben> well, are u on ur own now or kubuntu?
<macavity> the first couple of times where i thought myself clever, i had to hose the system and start over
<macavity> im in fscking stinkdoze, since im at a cafe
<macavity> i dont have my own connect atm :-/
<macavity> but anyways.. time to go home and sleep.. i have 4 ours of math tommorow.. so i better be fit for fight
<macavity> l8r guys
* macavity over and out
<beast> i'm having problems installing nvidia drivers... i've removed all the old nvidia files and installed the linux-source-2.6.12 and have also downloaded the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run file, i get an error that my kernel was compiled with gcc3.4, so i do an export cc=gcc-3.4, but the installer will not work, does anyone have any idea what the problem may be?
<gdh> no, but the command you'll want is 'export CC=gcc-3.4' 
<gdh> the uppercase CC is important
<beast> ok, that may be the problem, i'll try that
<needlz_> hi...
<needlz_> ive got some problem with my sound :/ i updatet yesterday from hoary to breezy, watched a movie, shutdown the pc - fine. then i booted the pc up again..and the sound "disaperared" :/ i checked with lsmod, aplay, alsamixer etc...nothing :( when i play a mp3 with xmms, xmms shows me now error message... here is some detailed output of amixer etc: http://pastebin.ca/25049 . thanks for the help
<beast> gdh: that seemed to work but it would still not install
<nxv_> my external usb sound card mp3+ from creative resists to play a tone. is there an alsa unmute or something? with alsamixer it is enabled
<beast> anyone else have suggestions on how to install the nvidia drivers?
<needlz_> hm
<needlz_> seems like kubuntu is dead :p
<zyn> does anyone know why programs that run as root through kdesu don't inherit fonts/colors/etc.?
<gdh> zyn: because they're running with root's KDE profile from /root/.kde/*
<zyn> that's a bit stupid if you ask me
<The_Vox> zyn: actually no, that's the way it should be.
<zyn> considering that kubuntu disables the root account by default
<gdh> <shrug> I like it becasue the change of theme makes it very obvious when an app is running with root privs.
<zyn> vox: i beg to differ... the default font size used by e.g. adept is way too large, making the program nearly useless
<The_Vox> zyn: if y,ou make root-privileged apps run with user environment, you can poison the env and crack the box
<gdh> zyn: Interesting. what res of screen do you use? 800x600 ?
<zyn> gdh: 1280x800
<zyn> at 120dpi
<zyn> the default 12pt fonts are *huge*
<gdh> zyn: very strange - worth logging a bug for and hassling Riddell ? :) If there is a real issue it'd be worth trying to sort it now gives how close teh release is
<gdh> might already be too late, even
<zyn> riddell?
<Riddell> hmm?
<gdh> zyn: Riddell is the Mr. Big of Kubuntu. Kneel before him :)
<zyn> ahh
<zyn> i doubt it's kubuntu specific... i have a feeling it's kdesu
<imnotme> about time
<imnotme> looks like you got to register now
<imnotme> took like a half hour
<jago> is any body out htere
<imnotme> i just installed kubuntu-desktop 
<jago> i just reinstalled breezy
<imnotme> ubuntu has screwed up windows
<imnotme> jago: im about to
<jago> whats wrong
<jago> you may need to find an application called fix mbr
<imnotme> i have logout screens and other screens that are just white
<imnotme> in gnome
<imnotme> i tried a different box and got other inconsistencies
<jago> i thought you installed kubuntu
<imnotme> i got both
<imnotme> it dont work both. no matter what they tell you
<jago> oh so you men the kde screwed up the desk top
<jago> or desk tops
<imnotme> i installed kdm earlier gdm same problem
<imnotme> on 2 seperate boxes same thing
<jago> well i stick with kde and kdm and i have not had problems
<imnotme> do you use gnome?
<jago> no i prefer the kde desktop
<_florent> i do
<imnotme> im going to shtcan gnome I think
<_florent> i prefer gnome desktop ;)
<libben> so why are u in here ? =)
<jago> well person prferance
<imnotme> i cant get both running here.\
<_florent> lol
<imnotme> might be because i had an early version of breezy to start. got srewed up somewhere along the way
<_florent> cause i don't know where to get other irc channel 
<jago> sorry i hve not tried since i switched from knoppix
<jago> i had no problems running both then but that was a while ago
<imnotme> jago: i just switched from knoppix too
<_florent> i've installed kubuntu first  then gnome and had no problems
<jago> yeah, believe it or not ubuntu or kubuntu is better
<imnotme> im going to reinstall so _florent 
<jago> than knoppix i men
<_florent> no no
<imnotme> no no what/
<_florent> linux is so good for that
<imnotme> for what?
<_florent> you can fix every thing
<imnotme> oh live yep
<_florent> just find how to
<imnotme> _florent: you running both gnome and kde?
<jago> oh why does the media devices folder not show any thing but floppy in breezy
<_florent> it's a mounted device matter so
<jago> i think they have some bugs to work out
<_florent> type mount and show which devices are mounted
<jago> even mounted devices don't show
<jago> its just anoying but not a show stopper
<imnotme> jago: are you using both gnome and kde?
<jago> no, just kde
<jago> i like kde better
<imnotme> well ive never gotton both to work on same computer
<imnotme> me too
<_florent> try sudo fdisk /dev/cdrom for exemple to see if cdrom is mountable or not ( with a cd into)
<imnotme> my notebook starts with kubuntu and goes to ubuntu log in. if i log into ubuntu i have kde theme
<jago> yeah it will mount both cd and dvd roms but it just mount show them in media:/
<imnotme> bloks
<jago> bloks?
<imnotme> time to go see you!
<imnotme> buloks
<jago> oh seeyah
<imnotme> agitated sorry
<jago> bye all
<_florent> the matter is that my english is not so good and i'm afraid not to understand what you mean
<Zizzencs> hi
<Zizzencs> i would like to install the alloy theme for kde. can anybody point me to a howto?
<Phantom^^> Hi can someone here please help me configure apt to work with a proxy server ?
<torc> what's the package name for gimp?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> torc: Uh...gimp?
<torc> tried it.
<torc> says it can't find it
<torc> coming from gnome, how would I activate the repositories?
<Zizzencs> torc: try to add universe repository
<Rogue_Jedi_X> torc: Then you probably don't have the repo for it
<torc> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<torc> how do I add repositories to kubuntu thought?
<torc> though*
<Rogue_Jedi_X> torc: Same as in gnome. Edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<torc> well in gnome you can use synaptic to do that. sorry. 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> torc: So get synaptic
<torc> but it says it cannot find it...
<_florent> try kynaptic
<_florent> package launcher for kde
<torc> did. 
<torc> finally, got it goin'
<_florent> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<_mike> The default graphics driver doesnt work so I can't use Konq to browse forums/faqs/docs. Do I install the nvidia driver through adept
<_mike> Damn - my graphics driver has screwed up the IRC client - I can't read anything - it's all pink
#kubuntu 2005-10-15
<EricCartman> what was the repo which had mplayer etc ?
<root__> Hi folks. I can't run kubuntu with the default nv driver. What do I need to do to install NVIDIA driveris via apt-get
<`Nomad> hey!!  And another Breezy fan, I am.. :)
<`Nomad> Was The Gimp replaced by this Krita?
<chavo> Root_ the default driver is installed by default
<chavo> change it to "nv" instead of nvidia
<chavo> oh, he's gone again
<satafterh> is there something similar to bearshare for linux
<`Nomad> sata: gnutella
<`Nomad> is Konversation as good as xchat?
<satafterh> gtk-gnutella i find slow, using Konversation now and find it to work great
<`Nomad> kewl..  I want to keep thi sinstallation lean this time, and if all kapps work fine, I<ll stay with them
<`Nomad> is it just me or does Konqueror seem to be pretty good!
<chavo> konq is the best browser out there
<mekgp> re-installed Breezzzzzyyy....this is the first install of many where the WinDoze partition is locked...how do you unlock it?  followed the directs for mounting the partition at boot...cant access it?!?!
<chavo> you're spelling it wrong try -> Windows
<mekgp> lol...
<chavo> mekgp, same thing happened to me, I can't write to my fat32 anymore
<mekgp> it tells me when I tried to mount it after adding it to fstab that mtab??? had control! :D
<mekgp> my hda1 is a NTFS...this is the first of about 10 installs of various versions of ubuntu that its done it
<mekgp> what do you think is doing it chavo??  i wonder if an update from yesterdays install on a machine has changed something??  
<chavo> well I don't mount my ntfs drives at boot, but I have one huge fat32 partition
<chavo> no idea, I haven't been able to figure out what's up with mine either
<mekgp> hhhmmmm.....the classic quandry of OpenSource! LOL
<twist3d> sweet
<chavo> well I can still copy to it with sudo, so it's not totally broken yet ;)
<twist3d> can't beleive this worked
<mekgp> wonder what would happen if the /hda1 line was deleted from mtab???  ...cringe to think!
<twist3d> :D
<chavo> well who knows?
<mekgp> or....adding a "umask=2200" phrase to the appropriate spot in mtab....
<chavo> I my mtab is messed up also, it won't let me unmount the drive though
<mekgp> interesting...
<mekgp> 112 guru's prowling in here and chavo and I are the only two brainstorming??  LOL
* Flying_Eagle is excited how the live/install-dvd will work
<chavo> well I'm idle most of the time also :)
<mekgp> FE?? u got the live cd/dvd to do an install????
<twist3d> how do you change font size in KDE?
<`Nomad> Where do I find the show desktop app to add the button on the toolbar?
<mekgp> control panel (system settings) > Appearance > font
<twist3d> thank you
<mekgp> right click on toolbar...
<mekgp> right click on toolbar...nomad
<chavo> `Nomad, it should be in the applet menu
<chavo> or in the add applet dialog if you're running 3.5
<N17R0> is KDE 3.4.3 out of the test phase ?
<ubuntu_> kde vs gnome
<mekgp> kde... ;)
<ubuntu_> hehe
<zxsykco> kde
<mekgp> its all a test N17R0....never ends! LOL
<N17R0> rofl
<ubuntu_> not clued up enough to give an educated opinion
<mekgp> ...now for only an answer to chavo and I's questions...
<mekgp> errrr....should say N17R0, its ALWAYS a test
<N17R0> I just wanna know, cos yesterday it was in test phase, and KDE 3.4.3 just updated again
<mekgp> oh...hadnt paid attention  me bad!
<mekgp> welp folks...back to work! ;)  cya's ;)
<twist3d> um - how the hell do you install stuff using KDE
<N17R0> adept
<twist3d> I need to install falsh player and double click does shit all
<mekgp> :D    very very carefully twist3d
<mekgp> for Konguer or other browser?
<N17R0> just download flash from the website, then ./install.sh or something
<mekgp> actually its not even that complicated...
<`Nomad> Is there a list of sources to add for apt-get?
<libben> Uptime: 2 days, 3 hours and 7 minutes
<mekgp> if for Kong, just dwld it....extract to folder...use kong settings to search that folder and <poof> plugin added! ;)
<twist3d> seesh
<twist3d> I have 40 source viewers but nothing actually does anything
<Flying_Eagle> mekgp, im getting it 510 mb of 2,7 gb...
<mekgp> Nomad...do you have all of the ones in sources.list un-commented already?
<twist3d> I can look at the source a million different ways but can't intsall it
<mekgp> gotcha FlyingEagle
<mekgp> what source u lookin at twist3d?
<Flying_Eagle> im a little laggy cuz im reading on a different desktop
<mekgp> twist3d????  what do you need the plugin for (flash)?  browser i assssume...
<twist3d> yes a browser
<twist3d> is opera available for linux?
<`Nomad> mekgp: No, I guess I will :)
<mekgp> should be...which one u trying to get the plugin into?
<twist3d> Konquerer at the moment
<twist3d> just getting opera now
<mekgp> ok, just extract the downloaded flash player file into a folder...then, goto Konguers settings>plugins...and add that folder to the list, then let it scan for it
<twist3d> ok
<mekgp> did it work twist3d? ;)
<twist3d> I'm trying to install opera at the moment
<twist3d> whats the equivilant of .exe in linux?
<twist3d> It's like I'm looking at my FTP clientt :(
<mekgp> .run  .sh  .rpm  .deb   etc etc etc  could be 1 of many twist3d
<twist3d> ?
<mekgp> did you get opera thru adept or just download it?
<twist3d> just download it what is adept/
<twist3d> sorry I'm on a junk keyboard
<mekgp> adept=package manager for Breezy (kubuntu)    which version of linux u using?
<twist3d> I have the file in .tar.gz 
<twist3d> kubuntu
<mekgp> hoary or breezy version?
<twist3d> the latest iso from the site
<twist3d> not 5.1 
<mekgp> ok...
<`Nomad> ummm.. I saved my previous .mozilla-thunderbird directoy, but it goes really wrong if I just paste it over the fresh one created by this new thunderbird install :(  I guess I<ll have to figure out exactly which files to bring over
<twist3d> I know exactly what to tell you if it was a windows system :(
<mekgp> should cut/paste PRIOR to install...that'll save ya the headache
<twist3d> ?
<mekgp> wellll twist3d...look in the (start) K menu...under system...u see synaptic or adept??
<twist3d> kynaptic
<mekgp> ok...that works....use the search function to find opera listed, if its there, use kynaptic to do the install...thatll save you those headaches
<mekgp> ....or, if your up to a little "edication", follow the instrucs for opera install off there website
<mekgp> i cant remember all the steps for doing a "manual" install of opera into kubuntu....  :(
<mekgp> actually, i know firefox will be listed, that'll work better for ya..  ;)
<twist3d> THing is I what you would call a power user in XP/2k
<chavo> opera have .debs on their site
<twist3d> I just have no idea what the hell I'm doing with this 
<chavo> for the latest free version
<chavo> I installed it for about 2 minutes.
<twist3d> How do I do ipconfig?
<mekgp> :D   if your connected ok now twisted...dont touch that one! :)
<twist3d> I have the deb d/l'ed in binary...
<twist3d> Whats the switch for ipconfig
<twist3d> I had to edit .etc/network/interfaces just to get it to work
<mekgp> what are you attempting twist3d with the ipconfig?  i might be able to give you the command...
<twist3d> I jsut want to see what the IP resolved to...
<mekgp> if you have the .deb file, right-clicking should give you options for install i think in kubuntu??!!
<twist3d> also if the routers QoS is working correctly
<mekgp> actually, just typing ifconfig, not ipconfig; will give you current info on the connections that are active
<mekgp> typing into a terminal that is....
<mekgp> that give you what u needed twist3d??
<satafterh> why does ubuntu seem to be more propular than ubuntu, has gnome been around longer than kde so people are familar more with it?
<chavo> satafterh, kde came first, ubuntu came before kubuntu
<mekgp> you mean ubuntu verses kubuntu?
<mekgp> chavo...isnt there more applications and tweaks avail for KDE then Gnome??
<twist3d> yer thats good enough for know cheers
<mekgp> ;) twist3d
<chavo> mekgp, sure
<mekgp> hey twist3d...can i make a suggestion for ya??  errr...to ya?? ;)
<twist3d> kynaptic just hangs
<twist3d> :(
<satafterh> I know kubuntu came from ubuntu, I have only been using linux for about 4 month now and have tried unbuntu and kubuntu and I do not understand why people would choose gnome over kde, am i missing something??
<mekgp> <------kubuntu fan
<twist3d> go for it
<chavo> satafterh, It's a matter of choice. I prefer the power of KDE, some like the simplicity of Gnome
<mekgp> dump the opera....use firefox
<chavo> gnome is for those with a few less IQ points
<twist3d> I would like to use opera
<mekgp> me too chavo...i think its also easier to "jump" from windoze to linux using KDE
<mekgp> ok twist3d..if you insist! lol ;)
<twist3d> if I could install anything that is :)
<chavo> well I've been using Linux for a long time and was a long time Gnome user, but Gnome did a 180 degree turn from waht it once was
<mekgp> check the opera website for some instructs...thats your best bet to guide you thru it
<twist3d> it doesn't help wit the fundamental question
<twist3d> i.e. clcik this + installs....
<mekgp> <-----------started at the FedoraCore2 level.....uphILL from there! LOL
<twist3d> on the plus side I have the most insane desktop I've ver seen!
<mekgp> welcome to linux twist3d... ;)
<twist3d> this drive will go in my file server tommorrow anyway
<twist3d> this is supposed to be the n00b friendly version as well :(
<mekgp> file 13?? ROFL
<satafterh> simplicity?? I do not see gnome being simplar than kde, I am just wondering if there is some underlying reason form a like of gnome over kde that I dont get, no big deal, I guess it does come down to some click in peoples heads that tells them theey like something, everyone to there own
<mekgp> thats it satafterh...
<chavo> satafterh, there are more KDE users than Gnome users.
<twist3d> how do I browse my HDD :(((((
<chavo> there are more ubuntu users simply because it came out first. I predict that kubuntu will fly by it after breezy comes out
<satafterh> really? 
<mekgp> i always thought it was the file manager ability of KDE/Kongueror that did it
<mekgp> twist3d...use Konguer to browse the HDD
<mekgp> open the directory sidebar from the window menu ...youll see the HD directory
<satafterh> is there a way to video with people who are using msn
<twist3d> open the directory sidebar from the window menu
<twist3d> window menu?
<mekgp> check kaffiene satafterh...i think it can be tweaked to do that, not sure thou
<twist3d> k menu thing yes?
<satafterh> that would be awesome
<mekgp> no...launch Kongueror in the Internet section under K menu, then click window
<mekgp> sata, there are other IM programs avail however....use synaptic or kynaptic or adept to search them out
<arn> bheb
<mekgp> that do it twist3d?? any luck?
<twist3d> no but thank you
<twist3d> when I click on the .deb I saved on the desktop it just opens a lit of files
<twist3d> ararrara
<chavo> twist3d, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<twist3d> that did something but it didn't install
<twist3d> I'm guesing it just unzipped it
<twist3d> awesome
<mekgp> it work twist3d?
<twist3d> no
<twist3d> I have it all uninstalled and sat there
<mekgp> ppfpfpfftttt...ok, here goes follow closssssly
<chavo> twist3d, just out of curiosity, what don't you like about Konqueror?
<twist3d> About from the incgh wide icons?
<twist3d> also I'm used to opera
<mekgp> u still have the .deb file for opera?
<twist3d> yes
<chavo> try right clicking them and changing the size?
<twist3d> I have 3 versions of that file
<mekgp> ok...where's it located?
<spaceturtle> When I hibernate/resume from the X server(Nvidia, Kubuntu 5.10RC), The screen is filled with garbage or simply doesn't turn on.  Hibernate/resume sometimes works if X is not running. Any ideas?
<chavo> you can change the default toolbar size, as well as the size in individual apps
<twist3d> ./home/twist3d/Desktop
<mekgp> ok...open a terminal window ie: konsole
<chavo> and if they are 3 inches then you are running 800x600 on a 32" screen
<mekgp> lol
<mekgp> konsole open twist3d?
<chavo> which is ok .... I guess?
<twist3d> yes
<mekgp> ok...at the prompt:  sudo -i
<twist3d> sudo =root right?
<mekgp> yep...
<twist3d> ok
<mekgp> next type: cd /home/twist3d/desktop
<Mez> twist3d, is that you pete
<twist3d>  yes
<twist3d> nope
<twist3d> sorry
<mekgp> next type: dpkg -i <insert package name in full>       hit enter
<mekgp> full= including .deb at the end ;)
<manolista> any have problem with kubuntu breezy + kde 3.5 + composite??
<twist3d> no such file etc
<mekgp> no file??  check your spelling and puncuation...
<chavo> manolista, works great for me.
<mekgp> use the up arrow to scroll back to that command and check it...
<twist3d> as root I only have two files
<chavo> sudo -i will bring him to /root no?
<manolista> chavo: puff, i have the same problems in two diferent instalations, the system freeze
<mekgp> ??  you didnt "cd" into the /home/twist3d/ directory?
<kinfo> No match for "you"
<chavo> manolista, which card do you have?
<mekgp> chavo...yes -i sudo's to root
<manolista> gForce 4
<mekgp> u there twist3d?
<chavo> manolista, using the nvidia drivers?
<twist3d> yes
<twist3d> I cant create the desktop part 
<twist3d> no such file
<mekgp> you have two .deb files for opera "showing" on the desktop??
<twist3d> two huge icons
<mekgp> :D
<manolista> chavo: yes
<chavo> cd /home/twist3d/Desktop
<mekgp> type what chavo wrote at the command prompt...then do a "dir" to see whats listed
<manolista> when I open a konqueror or kcontrol window the system freeze
<chavo> manolista, hmm works great for me, I've got a 6600GT 
<twist3d> yeah it was syntax
<mekgp> ?????
<mekgp> you mean your fingers did the walking???  fubared the command?? LOL  ...ppfftttt, sorry, couldnt resist
<twist3d> d / D
<chavo> manolista, I build my own KDE though, I'm not using kubuntu packages
<mekgp> ah HA! got to be exact....
<chavo> not sure if that matters though
<twist3d> lol come play with XP and I'll bury you :P
<mekgp> i do...this laptop dual boots
<mekgp> XP&Kubuntu! ;)
<chavo> running XP on my laptop also
<chavo> gonna put kubunut on when breezy comes out though
<chavo> *kubuntu
<manolista> chavo:  i use kubuntu packages
<mekgp> using breezy on here now.... only 3 issues so far: power mngmnt, ati graphics card, and locked hda1
<chavo> I've got a lot of OS's on my desktop
<twist3d> swwet it can't execute the binary
<mekgp> what else ya got?
<mekgp> twist3d?  whats it telling u?
<twist3d> cannot execute binary file
<mekgp> stand by....
<chavo> XP, this kubuntu install that started out as hoary, Vista beta, Suse 9.3 and Redhat 6.2 for old times sake
<mekgp> <--------------heading to opera site
<chavo> I've got 2 250G hard drives and a lot of freetime :)
<mekgp> twist3d:  Install instrucs for opera: http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=456
<isai> hi
<mekgp> twist3d: link for correct dwnld: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=27336&location=94&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<mekgp> lol chavo...lucky u! :)
<isai> I accidentily lost the main menu bar on konqueror; how do I get it back?
<chavo> isai, ctrl-m
<isai> thanks!
<chavo> or should be in the right click menu -> show menubar
<mekgp> twist3d, create a download folder in your home folder to put stuff, keep it off desktop...  /home/twist3d/downloads
<chavo> yeah I like a nice clean desktop myself
<isai> also, I like having a tree menu of my filesystem on the left, how do I add that?
<chavo> no icons
<`Nomad> Using Konversation, where could I get a list of all IRC servers like in other applications?
<mekgp> which kubuntu ver u have isai??
<chavo> isai, hit F9 and then click on the red folder icon
<mekgp> hit F2 or under File menu in Konversation Nomad
<chavo> you can save the view setting as a profile and then make a link to it in the menu
<twist3d> mekgp - that last link opens a open with dialog...
<twist3d> what do I open it with/
<mekgp> no save to disk choice twist3d?
<twist3d> nope
<isai> cool, why isn't there an entry for that in the menu bar...
<chavo> isai, it's there I just don't use the menubar. I have it hidden
<mekgp> hmmm...well, go back to the download page and pick the correct version for re-dwnld
<chavo> it's under Window -> Show Navigation Panel
<mekgp> unless using breezy chavo...then its a button in the main toolbar
<chavo> mekgp, I have customized my toolbars
<mekgp> isai will have to "show" the toolbar under settings then
<isai> i am using breezy, I don't have a window menu...
<chavo> benn building my own KDE for a while now also
<mekgp> correct...click Settings>Toolbars>Main...should be button to the left of that bar to open directory
<mekgp> twist3d, make sure that file your dwnlding goes into a folder under your named folder instead of desktop...
<mekgp> then just follow the instrucs from that first link k?
<mekgp> errr...ok??
<mekgp> then your next headache will be to make a link to opera on the desktop! :D  yyeeeieeekkk
<jmg> hey all
<mekgp> ...cause it wont show up in the Internet menu under K menu!! :D
<mekgp> hiya jmg! ;)
<mekgp> u still there twist3d?
<twist3d> yep
<mekgp> downloading?
<twist3d> nope I have a t1
<mekgp> whwwooooott! you go!
<twist3d> trying to make it install? yep
<mekgp> ok...
<mekgp> delete the two off desktop if you haven't already....no more confusion needed! LOL
<mekgp> got to run...good luck! ;)  boise ain
<mekgp> boise ain't getting any closer! LOL
<twist3d> cannot execute binary file
<twist3d> fuck it
<mekgp> wtf??
<twist3d> to the letter mate
<twist3d> to the letter mate
<jmg> anyone having problems with keyboard layouts???
<twist3d> and every combination thereof
<mekgp> lol...
<imnotme> hi im having install problem
<jmg> my win key doesnt work
<imnotme> stuck at 6%
<TokenBad> is there a recommended ftpd program for kubuntu...prefer one with gui but don't have to have one
<TokenBad> I was runing proftpd on ubuntu
<imnotme> retieving packages changes 
<mekgp> twist3d, you did pick the ubuntu version of opera in the list correct??
<TokenBad> anyone?
<mekgp> i think kftp is availl tokenbad...
<crimsun> TokenBad: vsftpd is recommended
<TokenBad> I think I tried vsftpd before on ubuntu
<mekgp> or, just ftp thru Kongueror??
<TokenBad> had trouble with it
<TokenBad> I am looking for ftpd program
<TokenBad> not a clent
<TokenBad> client even
<imnotme> base system installation error
<twist3d> I hit the link you gave
<twist3d> the .deb I started with
<imnotme> can someone advise me??
<imnotme> does kubuntu use same install as ubuntu?
<crimsun> imnotme: essentially, yes
<mekgp> kbear works....lukemftp works...
<imnotme> well its different this time
<imnotme> i just burned kubuntu and it stops at 6%
<TokenBad> in kubuntu is it inetd or xinetd?
<imnotme> check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<imnotme> crimsun: strange because it installed with ubuntu breezy no problem
<mekgp> phone...brb
<twist3d> yay  new error subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
<imnotme> maybe cd is burned bad. i used gnomebaker
<imnotme> is the installer portion base system the same?
<crimsun> imnotme: the installer is virtually identical; the base system is identical
<imnotme> im installing kubuntu over a ubuntu. i formatted also
<crimsun> or just install Ubuntu normally, then aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<twist3d> so why linux>windows?
<twist3d> I am curious
<twist3d> I learnt php faster than this
<chavo> linux is different, it depends on the user and situation
<imnotme> crimsun: i might have to. but ive had a few minor gliches with ubuntu and kubuntu combined. i guess i could uninstall ubuntu after.
<twist3d> seriously I have been trying for 2 fucking hours to install 1 program
<twist3d> this rocks
<imnotme> twist3d: what program?
<twist3d> opera
<twist3d> also anything
<imnotme> in windows or here?
<twist3d> as root the directory doesn't exist
<twist3d> as normal user it won't install
<twist3d> :thumbsup:
<imnotme> thats not right I think
<twist3d> no shit
<imnotme> did you try sudo of course?
<twist3d> sudo -i dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<imnotme> yes
<twist3d> can't exexute
<imnotme> let me try it
<twist3d> su password fails
<crimsun> it's not sudo -i
<twist3d> sudo password works
<twist3d> christ
<twist3d> what?
<chavo> twist3d, [20:02]  <chavo> twist3d, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<chavo> almost an hour ago
<twist3d> mpk was saying -i
<crimsun> sudo dpkg, not sudo -i dpkg
<Tm_T> :/
<chavo> he was having you login to a root shell and then install
<twist3d> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<twist3d> Errors were encountered while processing:
<twist3d>  opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.de
<imnotme> whats the kde cd burner called? gnome baker sucks
<twist3d> o hang on
<crimsun> imnotme: k3b
<imnotme> thanks
<Hobbsee> twist3d: looks like there ought to be a b on the end of all that...
<TokenBad> shit I guess I am going to have to go back to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: why?
<twist3d> cut on copy/paste
<Hobbsee> ah right
<TokenBad> cause it wants me to convert this info for normal inetd.conf xinetd.conf
<Hobbsee> why did you get that versoin of opera?
<TokenBad> and I have no idea how
<twist3d> I was linked to it here
<twist3d> Setting up opera (8.50-20050916.5) ...
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok, i usually give out the static deb link, not the debian one
<twist3d> great but it just returns to prompt
<twist3d> is it installed?
<crimsun> yes
<twist3d> kynaptic says yes
<imnotme> http://opera.com/download/?platform=linux
<jmg> guys my windows key stopped working.... any ideas?
<imnotme> web site has ubuntu versions
<Hobbsee> windows key?
<imnotme> for breezy also
<imnotme> twist3d: did you try the web site
<twist3d> where did it install to?
<Hobbsee> twist3d: http://downloads.planetmirror.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/static/opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> i've found that works fine on breezy and hoary
<jmg> Hobbsee: between alt and ctrl, call it the tux key if you wish
<twist3d> It's installed apparently
<TokenBad> in kubuntu where is the user managment?
<Hobbsee> that's the static deb for it, which is the one originally recommended one on ubuntuforums
<jmg> Hobbsee: i upgraded to 3.5b1 and then downgraded though something is bung
<twist3d> Now I'm trying to find it..
<Hobbsee> twist3d: kappfinder
<Hobbsee> jmg: does kde even use the windows key, or do you have to select windows through kpersonaliser?
<jmg> Hobbsee: im defining my own shortcuts
<jmg> Hobbsee: doesnt recognise win
<jmg> Hobbsee: or function (toshiba key)
<Hobbsee> which function toshiba keys have you tried?
<jmg> the function modifier
<jmg> not recognised
<Hobbsee> there's a fnfxd package which you can grab which should work for the function keys
<twist3d> lol - now I'm looking for kappfinder
<Hobbsee> should already be installed
<Hobbsee> use it from the run command twist3d 
<jmg> ive got that 
<jmg> windows key just wont work
<twist3d> cheers
<Hobbsee> as in, windows key doesnt pop up the kmenu?
<jmg> tosh keys work but id like to use Fn for other stuff
<Hobbsee> for some reason it does, no idea why
<jmg> as in, windows key doesnt generate an event
<jmg> pointing at xkb corruption
<jmg> or similar
<Hobbsee> yeah, for some silly reason it doesnt
<Hobbsee> windows r might though
<jmg> yeah because under linux win is super or meta
<jmg> meaning its a modifier and only sends an event combined with a char
<jmg> but its sending r without modifier
<twist3d> sweet thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> *nods* that makes vague sense lol
<Hobbsee> no problems twist3d 
<jmg> sometimes to make the k menu popup for instance you map win to f13
<Hobbsee> i'm guessing the place you fix this stuff is in keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> and i'd originally thought you were refering to your windows product key or something, which made me wonder why you were asking here :P
<imnotme> crimsun: i reburned with k3b works. im at 36% installed
<imnotme> seems gnome baker did not burn cd
<Hobbsee> imnotme: what's this for? kubuntu breezy rc?
<imnotme> kubuntu breezy
<imnotme> rc yes
<Hobbsee> fun
<imnotme> yipee!
<TokenBad> ok help
<Hobbsee> the installer works nicely, and is more obvious than the hoary one :)
<TokenBad> I have xinetd
<TokenBad> but its not working
<imnotme> i dont know but kde apps just work better.
<TokenBad> and it seems empty
<TokenBad> but seems I have both xinetd
<TokenBad> and inetd
<twist3d> someone give me somethng interesting to do with linux
<Hobbsee> write us a program that will make us an adept updater that sits in the system tray :P
<TokenBad> ok how come proftpd isn't working on kubuntu but worked no problem on ubuntu?
<Mez> TokenBad, what problem you having with it
<Mez> aka how is it " not working"
<TokenBad> well it installed
<TokenBad> and put itself into inetd
<TokenBad> I edited the conf file
<TokenBad> then restarted inetd
<TokenBad> try to ftp into it and it gets connection refused
<Mez> are you running a firewall at all
<imnotme> anybody know if realplayer install is fixed?
<Mez> and is the process showing in the process list
<TokenBad> it didn't update
<crimsun> I thought both proftpd and vsftpd run as stand-alone, not through [x] inetd
<TokenBad> I just tried to ftp in on the default
<TokenBad> and it connected
<Hobbsee> imnotme: out of curiousity, why do you want realplayer?
<TokenBad> crimsun, I have always ran it through inetd
<Mez> then maybe a problem with your inetd not spawning the process correctly
<Mez> why not run as a daemon
<imnotme> Hobbsee: for all of BBC
<TokenBad> whats correct way to restart inetd
<imnotme> like tons of stations
<TokenBad> maybe I did it wrong
<Hobbsee> ah right, that makes sense
<imnotme> it uses an integrated player only works so
<Flying_Eagle> TokenBad, sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<imnotme> the ubuntu install pointed to an outdated version though
<Flying_Eagle> or xinetd if you use this
<Mez> crimsun, you gonna be at UBZ
<imnotme> im just taking it from real.com
<jmg> Hobbsee: thats what im trying
<jmg> doesnt work, though
<TokenBad> well I did restart it wrong
<TokenBad> but still not updating
<Mez> tokenbad .... run it as a daemon
<imnotme> im off to blow up shit on bzflag
<imnotme> byo
<Mez> running it through inetd is just wasting resources really.... espescially if you use it a lot
<TokenBad> Mez, I tried that once and had alot of trouble
<crimsun> Mez: no
<Mez> or if you have more than one connection at once
<Mez> TokenBad, trouble?
<hippie> when is out kde 3.5bet1 for amd64?
<`Nomad> On Breezy, I get this trying to configure ksmoothdock.    "configure: error: Can't find X includes."
<TokenBad> yeah couldn't get it set up for some reason
<`Nomad> What package do I need?
<crimsun> libx11-dev
<Hobbsee> hippie: ask Riddell, he would know the answer to that
<Mez> crimsun, I'm working along the principle of inetd forking a new copy of it, rather than the daemon just forking a new copy of itself... hence no having to load it into memory
<crimsun> Mez: (missing context)
<Mez> Nomad, you need the package crumsun said, but file a bug to get the depends fixed
<Mez> crimsun: never mind me, I'm rambling on
<`Nomad> crimsun: Nope, still have teh same error, 5hough I'm sure I'll need your suggeste package too :)
<`Nomad> Mez: Woof.. I wouldn<t even knwo where to start describing it
<stodge> Is there a package for Microsoft's core fonts?
<stodge> And is there a KDE app for managing the fstab?
<Mez> Nomad, just say a package wont install, and give the error
<Hobbsee> stodge: yes, kwrite
<hippie> Riddell: when is out kde 3.5beta1 for amd64?
<stodge> :P
<Hobbsee> stodge: and do you have the multiverse reps enabled?
<Mez> hippie, as soon as someone builds it
<stodge> Not sure hobbsee
<stodge> Stil learning how to use kubuntu/ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> ok, try, in a console "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hippie> Mez: i not know as build kde 3.5beta1
<Mez> :P
<`Nomad> Hobbsee: I tried that earlier, no installation candidate
<stodge> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Mez> then we wait
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i thought it was there in breezy, in multiverse
<Hobbsee> stodge: download it from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/msttcorefonts
<`Nomad> hum... I do not have mul.tiverse. oops
<stodge> ok
<Mez> hmm
<Hobbsee> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.2_all.deb
<Hobbsee> in fact
<Mez> I cant seem to enable bluetooth on windows
<Mez> grr
<Riddell> hippie: when dapper is open
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why only when dapper is open?
<hippie> Riddell: ok, thanks
<stodge> What do I configure to display the desktop icons (Home, etc)
<Hobbsee> did you install the deb?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: we're 4 days away from release.
<Hobbsee> true, and i suppose the focus is on that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: until then breezy is priority
<soulslayer87> Hello
<soulslayer87> Excuse me
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<soulslayer87> I need some help here
<Hobbsee> soulslayer87: dont ask to ask, just ask
<soulslayer87> please...
<Hobbsee> soulslayer87: we dont bite
<Hobbsee> soulslayer87: much...
<soulslayer87> Im downloading righy Know the last kubuntu
<soulslayer87> Im really dont know how to use it or install it
<soulslayer87> excuse for my english
<stodge> Is there a wiki for kubuntu?
<stodge> Looking for the multiverse address
<stodge> Oops found the wiki
<soulslayer87> but in kubuntu-es nobody answer
<soulslayer87> hi??
<soulslayer87> somebody??
<crimsun> boot from the CD and follow the prompts
<soulslayer87> ohhh i see
<soulslayer87> ill comunicate later... thank you
<`Nomad> Are the backport addresses supposed to work from a default install?
<twist3d> man why is this terminal thing so fucking picky
<Hobbsee> twist3d: language
<Hobbsee> Nomad: in breezy?
<TokenBad> is the new version of kubuntu still going to be out on the 13th?
<`Nomad> Hobbsee:  yes, in Breezy
<`Nomad> I just added multiverse, nice positive difference
<Hobbsee> backports arent open yet, until the acutal release
<Hobbsee> definetly
<TokenBad> question
<TokenBad> I installed electricsheep screensaver
<TokenBad> but it don't show up in screensavers
<TokenBad> is there a way to put it there?
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: does it need xscreensavers and kscreensaver-xscreensaver installed?
<TokenBad> I don't know
<TokenBad> should I try that?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<TokenBad> ok how should I go about that?
<Hobbsee> rss-glx screensavers depend on them, so that one might too
<Hobbsee> in adept, do a search for screensaver
<TokenBad> kscreensaver-xsavers - KDE hooks for standard xscreensavers
<TokenBad> xscreensaver - Automatic screensaver for X
<TokenBad> those right?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> that's them
<Hobbsee> maybe the no-gnome xscreensaver one as well, i dont remember
<TokenBad> I got error on the xscreensaver
<Hobbsee> what error?
<hippie> what colors is for default in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> um...blue
<Hobbsee> yeah blue
<logikal> Hi ho
<cafuego_> Sorry for the botspam, I just closed a security hole.
<Hobbsee> ah good
<Hobbsee> what, so people cant modify it at random?
<Hobbsee> hi logikal :)
<cafuego_> That's a feature ;-)
<logikal> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> lol i know
<logikal> what's up
<Hobbsee> a useful one
<cafuego_> Hobbsee: no, anyone could make it join any channel (without a way to get him back off).
<Hobbsee> sitting here procrastinating, as usual :P
<logikal> you at work?
<Hobbsee> ah great
<logikal> what time is it there?
<Hobbsee> noon
<Hobbsee> monday
<cafuego_> lunchtime!
<logikal> see it's 10 sunday here
<logikal> so you are at work?
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> supposedly studying at home
<logikal> you go to school?
<Hobbsee> yes, well, only for a few more exams
<Hobbsee> graduating this year
<logikal> college, or high school?
<Hobbsee> high school
<logikal> oh lol, you're that young?
<logikal> you gave the impression of being atleast 25 to me..
<TokenBad> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml', which is also in package electricsheep
<TokenBad> that
<logikal> I need to make my desktop look better
<logikal> I am only 19 tho, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> lol ty, everyone says that
<Tm_T> :/
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: uninstall electric sheep first?
<logikal> you got a pic?
<Hobbsee> you wont have to download it again
<TokenBad> I tried that
<TokenBad> got an error then
<logikal> Mine is here... www.myspace.com/logikal42
<Hobbsee> what error then?
<TokenBad> its 3 lines long
<TokenBad> want it here or where?
<Hobbsee> here
<TokenBad> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<TokenBad> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<TokenBad>   kscreensaver-xsavers: Depends: xscreensaver but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> it's hardly busy, and if it's 3 lines..
<TokenBad> which I did that
<TokenBad> and it gave error
<TokenBad> which is the same as the first error
<TokenBad> about trying to overwrite the electricsheep file
<Hobbsee> hmmm...get rid of all 3, then try installing them starting with xscreensaver?
<TokenBad> if it will let me get rid of any of the 3 yet
<cyne> who can recommend desktop plugins/addons which can make my desktop look really nice
<phoenixbyrd> superkaramba?
<Hobbsee> isnt there some sort of force remove lol...or is that not a great idea
* Hobbsee intends to look into superkaramba, but hasnt ended up doing it yet
<TokenBad> ok I removed the programs
<TokenBad> installed xscreensaver
<Hobbsee> yep, no errors?
<TokenBad> and the kscreensaver
<`Nomad411> I like ksmoothdock, but would liek to hear suggestions for replacements
<TokenBad> got to electricsheep
<TokenBad> and get errors
<Hobbsee> what errors for electric sheep?
<cyne> yes that's the one phoenixbyrd 
<TokenBad> same as before
<cyne> thanks
<TokenBad> about overwriting that file
<Hobbsee> hmmm...force it to install?
<TokenBad> was just about to ask that
<TokenBad> heheh
<logikal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29317
<logikal> Hobbsee, How do I install those?
<Hobbsee> what were you wanting to install from there?
<`Nomad411> I have an app that listed all sorts of Internet radios, but can<t remember the name now :(  Anyone?
<`Nomad411> Ico was a green triangle on it<s side
<logikal> well
<logikal> the things
<logikal>  have packaged some stuff from kde-apps and kde-look for debian unstable.
<logikal> 
<logikal>  http://mirror.pusling.com/
<logikal>  http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable
<logikal> 
<logikal>  Or just simply add the following line(s) to your sources.list:
<logikal> 
<logikal>  deb http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable ./
<logikal>  deb-src http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable ./
<logikal> sorry for flood
<logikal> but I want to install the deb http://..........
<Hobbsee> Nomad: juk, maybe?  google is likely to tell you
<TokenBad> Hobbsee, whats the force command again
<Hobbsee> you can add to your sources list, or just grab the deb from the site
<Hobbsee> um... -f?
<Hobbsee> check --help
<logikal> which way would you do it hobsee?
<Hobbsee> http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable/
<Hobbsee> i'd grab the deb from there, and install it manually
<Hobbsee> if you start adding debian unstable stuff to your reps, and then update & upgrade off that...well it's known to cause trouble
<logikal> how do i install a .deb package
<Hobbsee> cd to directory
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i filename(hit tab)
<Hobbsee> in a console
<TokenBad> Hobbsee, I did apt-get --force-yes install electricsheep and it still gives error
<logikal> cd to the folder where the .deb is at?
<Hobbsee> where did you download the deb to?
<Hobbsee> ugh really?  that's a pain
<logikal> I need a 64 version
<Hobbsee> there wasnt one there?
<logikal> dpkg: error processing fraqtive_0.3.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<logikal>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<logikal> http://mirror.pusling.com/debian/unstable/
<logikal> go there and look at all the thingys
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> i thought you were on i386
<logikal> no lol 64 bit
<logikal> :(
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea then
<user0> so installing kubuntu from live cd will completely destroy my previous distribution installation right?
<narg> hrm... did w32codecs change repositories? I change seem to find it in multiverse.
<Hobbsee> yeah, they took it out
<Hobbsee> debian.video.free.fr/
<Hobbsee> apparently has it
<narg> but is the compiled for the right dependancy set for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> also seems to work, which is the one i've got
<narg> nod
<narg> I'll just use that ;)
<Hobbsee> think so, for the second one at least
<Hobbsee> :)
<narg> dang legal problems making it being in real repos iffy.
<Hobbsee> it's got java there as well, kinda useful
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly
<narg> isnt java in kubuntu already?
<propagandhi> howdy guyss
<Hobbsee> hi propagandhi
<satafterh> is where a way to add other cities to kweather
<propagandhi> does anyone know how to get metabar working in kde
<Hobbsee> metabar?
<propagandhi> yeah
* `Nomad411 loves Breezy so far
<TokenBad> is there a way to reload kde without rebooting?
<BlankB> from the login screen do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<TokenBad> I don't want to go that far out
<TokenBad> I just want to reload the menu's
<BlankB> ahh.
<BlankB> dunno.
<TokenBad> now if I can figure out why movies won't play
<BlankB> what is wrong?
<inc|freaky> good morning ;D
<inc|freaky> damn, gotta go to school soon :\
<_nyn_> hi. i'm looking for a dcop call to reparse ~/[...] /kdeglobals, so as to be able to change keyboard shortcuts via script. anyone knows what takes care of that? kwin? kded? kdesktop? 
<logikal> TokenBad, ctrl+alt+backspace is a quick log out/log in
<_nyn_> i actually need to do it via script, without logging out...
<jesusfish> uh, is KDE 3.4.3 supposed to replace my 3.5 beta1 packages?
<_nyn_> enable/disable certain shortcuts
<The_Vox> jesusfish: no, it shouldn't, I don't think
<jesusfish> The_Vox: hmmm....it appears as though it is
<The_Vox> jesusfish: I'm noticing that some parts of my kde have gone to 3.4.3 too, while some are still 3.4.91
<jesusfish> The_Vox: ya
* The_Vox is not liking that one bit....
<jesusfish> I caught my upgrade before it installed
<The_Vox> I didn't
<The_Vox> :/
<logikal> guys
<logikal> I have a quick question
<logikal> I want to make my volume hot key and mute key on my keyboard work, they worked on gnome
<logikal> how do i make them work herE
<bjv> im not seeing an option for Kubuntu disks in the ShipIt program?
<bjv> while i have nothing against gnome, but the default setup for the 5.04 live disks was quite scary. :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> bjv: only Ubuntu ships printed afaik
<bjv> i suppose Ubuntu is so brown and alien on purpose.
<bjv> to ship a cleaner, more generic interface would kind of be counter productive.
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats wrong with ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gnome
<bjv> i just cant handle it!
<bjv> first thing i do it move the desktop bar to the bottom, and change the background to a rational color. :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs ubuntu
<DShepherd> bjv: ubuntu is kool
<bjv> yes i ordered some pressed cd
<DShepherd> bjv: nothing wrong with it at all
<kkathman> Evening all :)
<Hobbsee> afternoon kkathman :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<bjv> DShepherd:you dont find the default gnome look to be avant-garde at all?
<bjv> *ubuntu
<Hobbsee> avant-garde?
<DShepherd> bjv: brown is not an offensive colour. Well to most countries it isnt
<bjv> DShepherd: in the context of the greens, blues, blacks and whites im used to. :P
<bjv> brown requires a mix of all RGB
<bjv> it's funky/ :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> think outside the RGB you live in ;)
<DShepherd> bjv: just like human beings . We mix everyday too
<Hobbsee> which is precisely why we should have a bright yellow desktop :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<bjv> yeah, well id wrather my X environment not feel human. :P
<bjv> *-w
<Hobbsee> kubuntu 6.04 in bright yellow you think?  or orange?  blue's surely getting old :P
<DShepherd> bjv: ok What ever makes your ubuntu experience less brown
<chavo> Hobbsee, purple
<Hobbsee> ooh purple!
<Hobbsee> now that'd be fun!
<bjv> gentoo already stole purple.
<Hobbsee> so?
<Hobbsee> less desktops are purple than blue
<chavo> yeah but no one uses gentoo :P
<Hobbsee> we could just have a different shade of purple
<Hobbsee> lol
<kkathman> oops sorry had to step out a moment
<kkathman> Hey there Hobbsee :)
<kkathman> whats new?
<ccox> hello
<ccox> so this is the first time trying kubuntu
<Brondoman> hello...quick question:  Was madwifi removed from the current RC release in kubuntu and Ubuntu?  It appears to be missing (find /lib/modules | grep ath) shows the modules are gone....
<ccox> must say it is very different than normal ubuntu! lol
<ccox> has some advantages
<fangorious> can amarok be made to work with hotkeys so I can use my keyboard buttons?
<joeyttb> dear all
<kkathman> ccox: Its basically ubuntu with KDE
<joeyttb> i have problem when copmpile a program
<ccox> ya ... but lots of changes to most kde in other distros
<joeyttb> gcc error in kubuntu breezy
<ccox> the network manager
<kkathman> joeyttb: what kinds of issues
<chavo> hello kkathman :)
<kkathman> hey chavo!! how are you?
<ccox> the settings, the user account settings
<joeyttb> i have installed gcc-4.o
<ccox> all really cool
<joeyttb> i have installed gcc-4.0
<chavo> good and you?
<joeyttb> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<LaschW> Is there a specific reason why there is no kdenetwork of kde3.5beta1 on kubuntu's download site? For Suse there are kdenetwork rpms from kde.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: still playing around with everything
<kkathman> chavo: I am well, eagerly awating the Thursday release :)
<chavo> joeyttb, how did you install gcc -> did you install build-essential?
<Hobbsee> definetly true
<kkathman> Hobbsee: everything doing ok?
<Brondoman> has madwifi (atheros drivers) been removed from (K)ubuntu ?
<chavo> yeah, I'm hoping the servers aren't to hammered
<joeyttb>  <chavo> joeyttb, how did you install gcc -> did you install build-essential? yup
<chavo> ok
<chavo> what are you trying to compile?
<joeyttb> kiptablesmanager
<joeyttb> also another program
<Brondoman> anyone know if madwifi has been removed from kubuntu RC release?
<joeyttb> all program that i tried to compile have same problem
<chavo> did you install g++
<joeyttb> yup
<chavo> hmm, odd
<fangorious> is there a kde equivalent of gnome-keybinding-properites?
<kkathman> joeyttb: When I got the things for compilation there were several I had to get, build-essential as chavo said, but also the libglib libraries too, and g++
<ccox> want to know that too .. have multimedia keys I want to get working
<kkathman> joeyttb: what about the libglib libs?
<chavo> fangorious, Look at Regional & Accessibility  ->  Keyboard Shortcuts
<joeyttb> ok i will check
<chavo> you can also try khotkeys
<Brondoman> man, I'm getting the same response I got in Ubuntu....no answer :-(
<kkathman> there may be newer ones joeyttb , but I did libglib2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-dev
<chavo> khotkeys will let you use mouse gestures and in 3.5 allows voice control
<kkathman> probably newers ones for breezy tho
<chavo> along with keyboard shortcuts
<chavo> Brondoman, sorry I have no idea about madwifi
<Brondoman> Does annyone know if madwifi was removed from the current RC release?  The drivers are missing in /lib/modules
<konfuzed> hey has anyone here used asterisk on kubuntu
<fangorious> chavo, thanks for the tip
<ccox> is khotkeys installed by default?
<konfuzed> I winder about the hardware support and if there has been any troubles
<chavo> ccox, yes look in Regional & Accesibility
<fangorious> ccox: i don't see it in an apt-cache search, i'm just installing kubuntu-desktop
<Brondoman> Thanks -- though noone was seeing my messages...thanks for the reply
<kkathman> chavo: can you think of a reason why my media links just quick working?  I have several computers on my network, each with a media link in the media directory, and for some reason they will just hang and I have to reboot
<chavo> ccox, you have to turn it on
<ccox> what they have added to stock KDE is amazing! I think I am liking better than ubuntu
<kkathman> chavo: I'll go to a konsole, cd to the media directory, then do a simple ls -l and it hangs
<konfuzed> Brondoman: Anytime dude ;^)
<ccox> must thank the kubuntu developers
<chavo> kkathman, are they samba shares?
<kkathman> yep
<konfuzed> does any do telephony with thier kubuntu 
<chavo> smbd takes up a lot of CPU if I browse this computer from my other ones and I have to kill it
<chavo> still works though
<kkathman> hmmm mine seems to work after I reboot
<chavo> so I'm hoping that the update fixes it
<kkathman> but its typically my Win box that gets lost...I think tis because I reboot it sometimes
<joeyttb> thank you kkathman and chavo for your respon :D
<joeyttb> it's work now
<fangorious> kkathman, are both ends running linux?
<kkathman> great joeyttb !
<chavo> anytime
<kkathman> fangorious: I have three winboxes and three linux boxes on the network
<kkathman> I think its because I rebooted the Win box
<kkathman> the linux boxes all come up fine
<fangorious> kkathman, which platform is serving, and which is browsing?
<kkathman> fangorious: I am on my main Linux box, and trying to get to my Winbox
<fangorious> kkathman, have you looked at putting SFU 3.5 on your Windows machines? It includes what is supposed to be a rather robust nfs server/client
<kkathman> I just tried a simple sudo mount -a && mount and it didnt resolve it, but if I reboot my linux box it will work Im sure
<fangorious> probably performs better than samba on linux
<kkathman> fangorious: I really havent, I guess I took th easy way out :)
<kkathman> brb
<kkathman> bacl
<kkathman> back
<kkathman> sorry I just rebooted
<kkathman> yep it works fine now
<kkathman> I think rebooting my winbox messed up the Samba authentication.
<kkathman> but I havent figured this out
<kkathman> I just suspect
<kkathman> chavo:  How are you liking breezy?
<kkathman> and Hobbsee, are you experiencing any issues?
<chavo> so far so good, I've been building my own kde for a while now anyway
<chavo> so I always have that up to date
<kkathman> chavo: Ahh well you are one of the ones with that superior talent!
<chavo> it's really easy
<kkathman> maybe you should market your chavo-KDE :)
<kkathman> call it CKDE
<kkathman> hehe
<chavo> but I am making a style and windeco, slowly but surely
<ilba7r> how can i release the sound device from a process that has been killed but is reported that is still using it
<fangorious> chavo: guess i didn't look long enough, in amarok, Settings->Global Shortcuts lets me reassign the keys, and the keybord commands are working now
<mzelem> Hello, anyone know how to make bluetooth keyboard/mouse work in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> sorry kkathman, was reading something else.  still got the rebooting problem, but no other problems, and i havent really got a clue how to fix teh rebooting problem
<Hobbsee> ie screen goes black after it goes thru the shutting down stages, but the HD is still spinning and the computer light is still on
<kkathman> Hobbsee: odd, that sounds like it might be linked to like an APC or something
<Hobbsee> an APC?  what's that?
<Hobbsee> oh, as in acpi?
<kernoman> I see the features of kubuntu include a simplified konq - does this mean theres no option to load profiles?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yes, because usually things like that seem to revolve around that subsystem
<kkathman> kernoman: I thing there are some reports of that, yes
<kernoman> is there any plans to give us that back or let us decide if we want to load profiles?
<kkathman> Im not sure to be honest
<kkathman> you probably should at least log a request and maybe a bug report
<kernoman> I will wait till breezy goes live, if its still a problem then I will raise it
<kkathman> well if you raise it now, it might get attention before it goes live tho
<kkathman> kernoman: do you just want to use it as a file manager?
<kernoman> yup
<kkathman> or do you use it as a browser also
<kernoman> both sometimes, i really dont understand why they have tried to dumb it down
<kkathman> Im not sure either, except there are several Linux File managers out there
<aftertaf> morning all....
<kkathman> but I dont know if the "dumbing down" was for just breezy or for Konq in general
<aftertaf> nice to see the kubuntu boot splash working and doing its stuff :)
<kernoman> true it maybe the konq devs that have done it, if so bad move on their part
<kkathman> I dont know why they'd do that
<kernoman> me either
<chavo> kernoman, they aren't removing profiles
<kernoman> so its kubuntu devs, so its a bug or kubuntu devs have removed it?
<kkathman> kernoman: You might check this out for alternatives:  http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/23/2226202&tid=13&tid=49
<chavo> kernoman, I have no idea I run my own KDE build
<kkathman> of course theres no guarantees under breezy I reckon
<kkathman> kernoman: didnt you say that they basically removed the options to split left/right?
<kernoman> yup plus no window in the menu or option to load profile
<chavo> oh that's why someone couldn't find the Window menu earlier
<chavo> might as well just run gnome if you dumb it down too much
<kernoman> exactly, at the moment nautils is looking a better alternative to the current konq, shame cause i loved konq :(
<kkathman> chavo: yah, but there are other file manager alternatives if breezy supports them
<kernoman> shouldnt need alternatives when KDE ships a perfectly good filemanager
<kkathman> chavo: Im a little concerned that there are some compromises that the developers did, which in turn forced them to remove the stuff in Konq
<chavo> kkathman, well I'll just have to start my own distro now :)
<kkathman> chavo:  I will put my name on the new CUBUNTU :)
<chavo> lol
<aftertaf> true that konq has lost that stuff... you guys got me to look. :(
<kkathman> sorry I meant the new CUBUNTU mailing list
<aftertaf> maybe assk Riddell ??
<kkathman> yah Riddell would know
<chavo> they took out profiles?
<kkathman> but I think you guyz should log an error report
<kernoman> just tried krusader....not for me
<aftertaf> cos before we all use nautilus *shudder*, we need to know what & why....
<aftertaf> *reshudder*
<_spark> hi can anyone help me with ltsp? I followed the instructions in the wiki page. I used all the config files generated by ltsp. xmdcp and tftp are not running
<kernoman> nautilus has the edge on krusader for me
<CaiN_SA> urg
<aftertaf> never used krusader
<CaiN_SA> why the hell does kdm
<CaiN_SA> need kubuntu default settings
<CaiN_SA> omw
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  wat do you mean?      wth regard to themes?
<CaiN_SA> cos it changes all my themes every time it gets upgraded
<aftertaf> and you cant use the user list with any other than the std theme either. I filed a boog for that one
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, kdm depends on kubuntu-default-settings, now everytime i update my system the themes and kicker bars etc change
<kkathman> kernoman: what didnt you like about the Krusader?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  kicker bars too? argh. !!!!!!     just the kdm theme for me.
<chavo> CaiN_SA, that sucks
<kernoman> i like my icon previews n stuff, krusader reminds me of SID on the amiga....
<aftertaf> there is suckiness to be found in that, yeah
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, pvt plz
* aftertaf reminisces amiga
<paul_> how sould I set /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kkathman> Seriously, you guys need to send a bug report or complaint so that there is a chance we'll get that fixed
<kernoman> amiga rocked!, i gotta go now get my son ready for school - bye all
<kkathman> paul_: you might try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* kernoman is back
<kkathman> paul_: But back up your current one first
<aftertaf> !tell paul_ about repos
<paul_> The question is what to write in this file.
<kkathman> paul_: for breezy?
<paul_> what is breezy ?
<aftertaf> paul_:  in 3 days, the latest stable version of (k)ubuntu
<paul_> ok, for this info !
<kkathman> paul_:  go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28breezy%29%7C%28upgrade%29
<kkathman> if you are upgrading to breezy
<_nyn_> from a kde section at freedesktop.org:
<_nyn_> "If we wanted to update them in running programs we could send out a global DCOP message that the default shortcuts have been changed. The kde library would capture the message and updates its shortcuts against the kdeglobals file. Very easy."
<_nyn_> anyone knows how to do that?
<_nyn_> which dcop call?
<_nyn_> tried many of them, and no one works
<_nyn_> i was expecting it to be "reparseConfiguration", but no
<kkathman> I have no clue on that :)
<_nyn_> from a kde site:
<_nyn_> "Since changes to .../share/config/kdeglobals do not trigger an automatic ksycoca update you need to force an update manually. To force an update of the ksycoca database touch the file .../share/services/update_ksycoca."
<_nyn_> didn't work either...
<_nyn_> :(
<_nyn_> i'm totally out of clues now...
<TokenBad> kkathman, that link posted seems to be for ubuntu..not kubuntu
<TokenBad> or does it matter
<kkathman> TokenBad: Uhm...doesnt really matter
<kkathman> repos should be for ubuntu
<kkathman> kubuntu is merely ubuntu with KDE basically
<kkathman> you use the same repos, or should
<logikal> kubuntu = ubuntu with KDE
<kkathman> right
<logikal> yes, you use the same repos
<logikal> if someone asks which os I have, I say Ubuntu
<TokenBad> stupid electricsheep
<logikal> KDE Is just a desktop enviornment
<TokenBad> so many problems with it
<aftertaf> ubuntu isnt gnome... ts a dstro
<aftertaf> which has gnome by default.
<logikal> basically what i just said
<TokenBad> ubuntu comes with electricsheep
<aftertaf> :)
<TokenBad> but an older version
<logikal> :)
<TokenBad> and if you try to update it
<TokenBad> it errors
<aftertaf> !info electricsheep
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  file a bug.....
<logikal> ubotu tell TokenBad about electricsheep
<aftertaf> !electricsheep
* TokenBad kicks electricsheep
<logikal> !electricsheep
<aftertaf> no happen ubotu....
<aftertaf> !!!
<ubotu> it has been said that ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<logikal> ubotu dont be a homo.
<ubotu> logikal: I give up, what is it?
<aftertaf> !wft
<aftertaf> !wtf
<aftertaf> what is it sposed to be anyway?
<kkathman> hmm
<TokenBad> so you guys know about the problem with it?
<aftertaf> elecsheep.
<TokenBad> screensaver
<aftertaf> oki.........
<aftertaf> i see...
<TokenBad> tried to update it
<aftertaf> apart, or part of xscreensaver?
<kkathman> sorry, I dont use it so it make no diff
<TokenBad> and it will not overwrite the file that comes with ubuntu
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  what is the error?
<TokenBad> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml', which is also in package xscreensaver
<aftertaf> you can use dpkg -i --force-overwrite??
<aftertaf> there u go.
<TokenBad> haven't tried the overwrite
<aftertaf> use dpkg -i --force ;)
<TokenBad> but I was using apt-get
<aftertaf> thats why you're here dude ;)
<TokenBad> and tried --force-yet
<aftertaf> same thing (sort of)
<TokenBad> -yes even
<TokenBad> and it will not work
<Sgep> bye all
<TokenBad> sudo apt-get install --force-yes electricsheep
<TokenBad> thats the command
<TokenBad> and still get the error
<aftertaf> nope
<aftertaf> dpkg 
<TokenBad> so I have to download the deb file?
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  you already have it man ;)
<TokenBad> where?
<aftertaf> type dpkg --force-help
<aftertaf> for the cmd syntax
<TokenBad> where would the deb file be though?
<aftertaf> all apt-got stuff is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<TokenBad> oh ok
<aftertaf> give me time to type!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> i just woke up:)
<TokenBad> heheh..sorry I type to fast
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> you'll find, if you do the dpkg -i --force-help itll give you syntax for the command.....
<aftertaf> think its spkg -i --force-overwrite /var/pathtodeb/fullnameofdeb.deb
<aftertaf> errr!
<aftertaf> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/pathtodeb/fullnameofdeb.deb
<logikal> dud
<logikal> e
<logikal> you just woke up, where do you live?
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> france :)
<logikal> coo lol
<logikal> what time is it there?
<aftertaf> been up 2 hours, but coffee needed and working round my blood supply right now :)
<aftertaf> 8:45 am
<TokenBad> aftertaf, that worked...
<TokenBad> thanks
<aftertaf> ok :)
* TokenBad bows to aftertaf
* TokenBad is not worthy
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  you'll have the same message when you next upgrade xscreensaver.......   note that command and be aware of how to fix ;)
<TokenBad> well I need to upgrade to breezy
<TokenBad> but wondering if I should wait till the full release of kubuntu is released on the 13th
<logikal> hmm
<logikal> yes
<logikal> that's an idea
<aftertaf> wen you apg-get upgrade.... it may break cos of that... you'll need to remove the package first ;) or handle the dpkg command and rerun apt with apt-get -f install
<logikal> man i fear upgrading
* aftertaf is as worthy as the rest of you, just had a couple of pbs and got help myself :)
<aftertaf> logikal:  dont... its a rite of passage
<aftertaf> baptism of fire :)
<TokenBad> yeah I am thinking of waiting for the full release on the 13th
<logikal> haha
<TokenBad> download the install
<logikal> Im on breezy
<aftertaf> nah. no need to wait now. serious
<TokenBad> and install
<logikal> how long till i need to upgrade?
<TokenBad> then reinstall everything
<aftertaf> and i'm on kde 3.5 beta 
<logikal> 3.5? in breezy?
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  unless you've killed sth on the way, no need to reinstall at all
<aftertaf> logikal:  nope..... separate ;)
<logikal> oh ok
<logikal> you r the master
* Sgep notes Adept
<aftertaf> it was in the topic  before....
<aftertaf> logikal:  hehe... nah, just daft enough to test untested software , and just knowledgable enough to know when i've broken it to much :)
<logikal> why arent ya in the italian channel?
<logikal> jw
<aftertaf> me?
<TokenBad> doing upgrade to breezy now
<TokenBad> wish me luck
<aftertaf> good lluck :)
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  disable backports (if enabled... no need for them now)
<TokenBad> now you tell me
<aftertaf> and remove electric sheep deb package first.... or it WILL get upset at some point ;)
<logikal> yeah, you aftertaf 
<aftertaf> logikal:  hehe i speak no italian at all, is why :)
<kairu0> yo
<logikal> haha
<logikal> you from usa?
<aftertaf> nope. brit :)
<aftertaf> UK UK UK :D
<logikal> what you doing in france?
<aftertaf> <life>      living     </life>
<aftertaf> ended up here, happy for now..... :)
<kairu0> <humor> LOL </humor>
<logikal> <retards> durrhrh </retards>
<aftertaf> :)   i get at much as i give on here.....
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<aftertaf> brb
<logikal> ubotu forget ciggarette
<ubotu> logikal: i didn't have anything called 'ciggarette' to forget
<logikal> the hell you didnt
<kkathman> Im back, sorry I had to try something to see if it solved a small issue I had
<TokenBad> wow the update to breezy is downloading slow
<aftertaf> TokenBad:  maybe lots of ppl on it right now :)
<aftertaf> kkathman:  and did it? :)
<cyne> where's a good place to store my superkaramba themes?
<aftertaf>  /usr/src/stuff ?
<cyne> how about /usr/lib/themes/superkaramba
<cyne> ?
<aftertaf> if you want...... i dont know if there is a place 
<CaiN_SA> erk
<kkathman> aftertaf: yep
<CaiN_SA> what package contains spawn ?
<kkathman> aftertaf:  but Im trying to do something very simple, but I cant seem to get a handle
<kkathman> aftertaf: I have a folder on my main linux box, that I want to access, but dont want ANYONE else to access.  Now I have a smbcredentials file, and all, but right now anyone can type \\linuxbox and get to any dir
<kkathman> I know this must be very simple to do
<kkathman> but Im probably making it harder
<TokenBad> so far so good
<TokenBad> but its still downloading
<TokenBad> 54% downloaded
<kkathman> TokenBad: just alot of traffic on that server I imagine
<TokenBad> its downloading in kb speed
<TokenBad> instead of KB speed
<TokenBad> bah
<TokenBad> heheh
<TokenBad> 79% downloaded
<TokenBad> Fetched 639MB in 32m21s
<TokenBad> so guess good speed
<kairu0> thats not bad
<kairu0> it takes me at least an hour
<TokenBad> well I am used to alot better speeds
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> patience... all good things ;)
<TokenBad> used to 3 gigs in 1 hour
<TokenBad> heheh
<aftertaf> nice:)
<aftertaf> t1?
<TokenBad> no
<TokenBad> cable
<TokenBad> 8mbit
<aftertaf> yeah... i get 600 kb/s at home on dsl :)
<TokenBad> I get more than i am supposed to
<TokenBad> started after a tech came out
<aftertaf> hehe
<TokenBad> but I am not complaining
<TokenBad> I can get up to almost 2000 KB/s
<m0ns00n> morning
<aftertaf> :)
<kairu0> BOOP!
<pussfeller> how to upgrade to breezy, cant find it on the site
<kairu0> its the same process as with ubuntu
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<TokenBad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28breezy%29%7C%28upgrade%29
<TokenBad> oops
<pussfeller> thanks
<Tonio-> hi
<Tonio-> little question concerning konqueror....
<Tonio-> I tried to rip a cd the we, that I just bought
<Tonio-> by copy-pasting the virtual ogg folder.
<TokenBad> are there any live cd linux versions for low end pc's
<Chousuke> DeadCD perhaps
<Tonio-> is there a way to configure konqueror to go over the 1x speed limit ?
<pussfeller> like a live-cd cli version?
<pussfeller> that would be kinda cool
<pussfeller> what do you mean 1X limit? 
<pussfeller> are you burning cds in konqy? I didnt know you could
<Chousuke> http://www.deadcd.org/
<pussfeller> hey does breezy fix flaky kio_imap craziness?
<ubuntu_> how do you make a partiton with linux and windows 
<helpme> anyone tried using klik??
<kairu0> llik?
<pussfeller> it sounds like a cross distro software installer
<helpme> yup it is
<cyne> when i try and rebuild my collection in amarok it doesn't work
<cyne> 1.3
<cyne> it just does the build, but shows the build button again when complete
<Tonio-> pussfeller: by 1x limit, I'm meaning that using konqueror to rip an audio in MP3 or OGG cd takes about 2 hours.....
<pussfeller> yeah, thats too long
<Tonio-> it reads to 1X instead of 40 as it could.....
<pussfeller> i didnt even know konq could do that so
<pussfeller> i use k3b
<Tonio-> in fact if you put a cd and go in media:/
<Tonio-> you will se virtual folders
<pussfeller> but since nautilus can do it konqy has to learn too
<pussfeller> what it autorips the cd?
<Tonio-> copy pasting those folders to rip..... it is implemented for a long time, but I can't rip at a speed over 1x....
<Tonio-> don't know if this is a konqueror limit or a local problem
<Tonio-> yes it autorips
<Tonio-> when you open the cd within konqueror, you get several folders...
<Tonio-> let me show you a screenshot$
<Tonio-> pussfeller: http://www.virtualsky.net/daves/2005-08.htm
<Tonio-> here it is..... problem is just the speded for me :)
<Tonio-> s/speded/speed
<pussfeller> oh ripping not cd burning
<pussfeller> perhaps dma is not enabled
<pussfeller> hoary misses my dvd and i always have to turn it on manually
<pussfeller> and i remember cause the dvd is really choppy and slow
<nikkia> DAE speed can be limited in the drive's firmware, lots of (mostly older) drives limit to 1x for DAE
<Tonio-> pussfeller: dma........... let me check, that indeed possible on that machine
<nikkia> Tonio-: i personally doubt its DMA, even non-DMA the drive should be capable of DAE above 1x, assuming it supports DAE at speeds above 1x
<Tonio-> nikkia: I agree.... It is much faster using kaudiocreator for exemple
<Tonio-> about 10 times faster... but dma isn't activated on that machine, I'm gonna do it ;)
<nikkia> Tonio-: oh, so its not *always* 1x, just 1x with konqueror ?
<Tonio-> nikkia: absolutly ;)
<Tonio-> but I'm sure there is a way to change this
<nikkia> the simple answer is, use kaudiocreator, it gets tags right more often than the kio slave anyway :)
<Tonio-> I can't imagine konqueror offers a complete ripping solution, with freedb, errors correction, and limited to 1x
<aftertaf> have you filed a boog report?
<Tonio-> nikkia: konqueror gets tags....
<nikkia> Tonio-: it doesn't always get them right tho
<nikkia> Tonio-: it doesn't prompt the user if there is more than one freedb entry, it just uses the first
<Tonio-> aftertaf: justed wante to have a confirmation it wasn't due to my machine before posting a bug
<aftertaf> hehe
<Tonio-> nikkia: that's right indeed...
<aftertaf> fair nuff
<nikkia> Tonio-: don't get me wrong, i think the kio slave is a great idea, and a absolutely fantastic start, but it needs a tad more work before it can compete with a well setup kaudiocreator, IMO
<Tonio-> nikkia: certainly ;) anyway I don't like the configuration possibilities of kaudiocreator.....
<aftertaf> when i change anything on sound system page, then apply (in kcontrol), it hangs badly and freezes X. I have to alt+F1 and killall the kded processes, which reinits X.
<Tonio-> reading a 10 pages man to setup the MP3 quality is something that bothers me, really
<nikkia> Tonio-: *shrug* i like the flexibility of kaudiocreator, i can make it rip to *any* format that has an encoder
<Tonio-> yep but options should be "frontened" and not manually added to the command line....
<Tonio-> at list for MP3 and OGG I think....
<Tonio-> nikkia: I'm ready to read a big manpage to install a xen virtualized server, but to rip an MP3, well, that should be fully automitised today...
<nikkia> Tonio-: i don't see any solution to the problem without gutting kaudiocreator's functionality, tbh
<Tonio-> nikkia: ^^
<Tonio-> ho another question on that point
<Tonio-> why the hell isn't ubuntu able to detect the dma activabiliy during the installation and configure it automatically ?????
<nikkia> Tonio-: either you know the lame command parameters, or you don't, any attempt to simplify them GUI-style, would result in a kaudiocreator that would have to ditch, or at least sideline, its ability to handle other formats
<Tonio-> it is incredible it has to be done manually....
<Tonio-> nikkia: I don't agree, it could be possible to let the command line field and put buttons on the bottom that automatically add the right options...
<nikkia> Tonio-: that would be sidelining the other formats, you'd have to make kaudiocreator specifically tailored towards running lame
<Tonio-> yes it would have to be done for each encoder, but wouldn't limit other encoders availability....
<Tonio-> just something "more" and not "instead of"
<_nathan> hey all
<_nathan> :)
<aftertaf> hey :)
<_nathan> kubuntu rocks :)
<Hobbsee> kubuntu does
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<rumo> hi
<aftertaf> indeed it does rock
<aftertaf> :)
<rumo> i incidently disabled the menu bar in the kopete chat-window. how do i get it back?
<aftertaf> :/ ?
<Hobbsee> the menu bar?  or the ones with all the icons on it?
<rumo> no, the one with file-etc.
<Hobbsee> how on earth did you manage to do that lol!
<Hobbsee> ah!
<Hobbsee> control+m
<rumo> there was an option there
<rumo> ok, thanks :o)
<Hobbsee> yep, just had a look and found it :)
<rumo> its back!
<rumo> thank you
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: nice call, i like it!
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> :P
<aftertaf> must admit, kde PWNS gnome like a badass!!!!!
<Hobbsee> definetly!
<aftertaf> i hate gnome,  really do...... it sux so much
<Hobbsee> all the configs are so much easier in kcontrol
<aftertaf> does all sorts of crap and ends up making you lose your mind.
<Hobbsee> oh yes...i cant stand it, particularly as there are 2 menus that really ought to be in the same one, although then there would be too many items
<Hobbsee> lol, ah, so that's why there are so many people askign for help there - they've all lost their minds
<Hobbsee> whereas not so many people are here cos all their stuff is working
<Hobbsee> *nods wisely* ::
<Hobbsee> *:P
<aftertaf> hehehehehe
<aftertaf> 100% agree
<Hobbsee> what on earth has this guy done to his sources list???  to not have either ubuntu or kubuntu
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> the one we are helping out
<Hobbsee> it got a little crowded over there
<labkom> crowded
<_labkom> edian
<_labkom> everybody going crazy
<aftertaf> no idea Hobbsee :)
<CaiN_SA> erm wtf
<Hobbsee> mmm...most curious
<CaiN_SA> i got kde 3.4.3 on
<CaiN_SA> but there isnt such a thing :/
<aftertaf> kde 3.4
<aftertaf> with minor revisions.....
<aftertaf> i like 3.5 beta..... loking sweet
<Hobbsee> ah right...so there was another one hey?
<Hobbsee> it does, and there was another update to it yesterday :)
<Hobbsee> well, an update to it
<m0ns00n> What's up when I can't kill an app?
<m0ns00n> killall -9 proftpd results in nothing
<Hobbsee> tried xkill?
<m0ns00n> kill -9 PIDNR results in nothin g
<m0ns00n> xkill? for a console app?
<Hobbsee> ah
<m0ns00n> it's run by /etc/init.d/proftpd
<Hobbsee> killall nameofapp?
<m0ns00n> I did that
<Hobbsee> hmm
<m0ns00n> So the breezy upgrade is halted
<m0ns00n> It just hangs on "Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/proftpd .."
<Hobbsee> ah...ouch...you're trying to upgrade to breezy and it crashes?
<m0ns00n> proftpd
<Hobbsee> aftertaf, any idea?
<m0ns00n> It's happened before
<m0ns00n> with proftpd
<aftertaf> can you remove proftpd for now? and reinstall once upgraded?
<m0ns00n> No, cuz profptd refuses to stop
<m0ns00n> I can't kill it
<m0ns00n> ctrl+c continued my upgrade
<m0ns00n> is this a bug in the linux kernel, that some apps can't be killed?
<Hobbsee> anything can happen in a dist upgrade...
<m0ns00n> can't remove proftpd, can't do anything to it, it's stuck
<m0ns00n> if I reboot now I dunno what will happen
<Hobbsee> try ctrl + c again?
<m0ns00n> I did
<aftertaf> does a killall work?
<aftertaf> erf
<m0ns00n> no
<aftertaf> update-rc.d -f proftpd remove, then reboot?
<aftertaf> or init 1
<m0ns00n> 6916 pts/2    00:00:00 proftpd.postins
<m0ns00n> that one is blocking
<aftertaf> edit it then........
<aftertaf> i had to do that for another pkg
<aftertaf> remove the cmd that makes it crash on removal.
<m0ns00n> rm can't be removed either
<m0ns00n> rm is running somehow
<m0ns00n> logger
<m0ns00n> mysqld
<m0ns00n> apache
<aftertaf> i meant, edit the /var/......proftpd.postins stript and comment out the line that causes the error.
<m0ns00n> No go
<m0ns00n> there is no error
<m0ns00n> proftp just won't stop
<m0ns00n> That's the problem
<m0ns00n> I can't kill it
<m0ns00n> gonna log out and see if it helps
<case^> how do I restart my network card? 
<aftertaf> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<case^> it isn't picking up an IP, also where do I type IFconfig?
<aftertaf> or sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0
<aftertaf> ifconfig, in a shell.
<case^> thank you
<case^> I have the file in front of me /init.d/networking but double clicking does nothing
<case^> how does .sh work?
<aftertaf> dbl click wont do anything.
<aftertaf> sh is a shell script...
<aftertaf> you run it by typing sh script.sh
<aftertaf> type /etc/init.d/networking restart
<case^> thanks but it still fails
<case^> tbh nothing works 
<case^> and KDE is purple 
<case^> 1 reboot and everything broke
<aftertaf> did you do anything you didnt understand?
<aftertaf> before rebooting?
<case^> apart from everything?
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> :) i understand your confusion
<aftertaf> can you remember any changes you did
<case^> the system whent it to suspended mode and wouldn't come out
<case^> power got ripped
<case^> when normally you would click and everything comes back
<case^> this just sat there
<case^> I spent 3 hours installing opera and that was it
<case^> all I did
<Hobbsee> 3 hours installing opera?  you must have done something else in that time...
<aftertaf> ok.
<case^> nope
<aftertaf> yeah, wait.... probably
<aftertaf> ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<case^> looking at a ter=minal line that I would dir and it would show me a folder
<case^> but cd /thatfolder didn't work
<case^> fun!
<Hobbsee> no /
<Hobbsee> it'd just be cd foldername
<case^> that didn't work either
<Hobbsee> case sensitive
<case^> trust me I had time to figure it out
<Hobbsee> lol...cos i just tried it, and it's cd foldername which is case sensitive
<case^> good for you!
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know it's not much help, sorry
<case^> I would say ssh into and play but the damn network card is being shunned
<Hobbsee> lol...i wouldnt know how to ssh anyway
<case^> just use puTTY
<case^> I would reinstall but I haven't changed anything
<case^> so I doubt that would help
<case^> I swear this is some masochistict (sp?) shit why would anything be so hard to use
<case^> it's nice to have install guides - but once it's installed there are no guides
<case^> wtf use is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkConfiguration?highlight=%28network%29
<case^> I want to fix my card
<case^> not read about how the packages might get changed
<case^> whats a distro thats less of a pain?
<case^> I thought that this was the easiest
<asraniel> is there a multiverse repository for kubuntu 5.10 ?
<Hobbsee> asraniel: yes
<Hobbsee> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<asraniel> Hobbsee: nice, and where can i find it? i couldnt find it in the wiki
<Hobbsee> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<asraniel> ah thank you :-)
<Hobbsee> had to get it off my sources list
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<Hobbsee> case^: you could try something like mepis if you wanted to
<Hobbsee> see if that would detect your hardware any better
<case^> It detected all my hardware fine
<case^> I use a 10 year old 3com card for that reason
<Hobbsee> ah
<case^> I tried linux 4 years ago
<case^> and it's still the same
<case^> unless you actually have a friend who is willing to help you out for a month you're screwed
<case^> nice to know nothing changes but the numbers
<asraniel> i have a problem.. my USB doesent work. where could i search for error messages?
<Hobbsee> maybe in kinfocenter, usb devices tab?
<Hobbsee> there's probably a better way that i dont know about though
<aftertaf> asraniel:  check lsmod output.
<aftertaf> see if usbcore is loaded
<aftertaf> lsmod | grep usb
<aftertaf> if not, try modprobe usbcore
<ben1984> Can anyone help me?
<aftertaf> case^:  i partially agree.... but then again, wask youself why you want to use linux....
<aftertaf> ask your qU.
<asraniel> aftertaf: i get this output: usbcore               104188  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd. but as a example when i plug in my ipod, nothing happens
<Ben1984> How do I find a Dell Printer Driver for Linux?
<aftertaf> asraniel:  ok. but you have usb.
<aftertaf> you have an Ipod detection problem.
<aftertaf> are youon hoary or breezy?
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  with CUPS, there are already a load of drivers, have you searched and tried to install it that way?
<Ben1984> Hold on....I found the Add a Printer wizard....
<Ben1984> I don't see my model listed
<Ben1984> I heard that some lexmark drivers are close to Dell drivers?
<Ben1984> i have an AIO
<Tonio-> Ben1984: in fact dell printers are simply packages lexmark ones ;)
<Tonio-> and most of the time you can use a lexmark driver for a dell printer.
<Ben1984> I know...
<Ben1984> which one should i use?
<Tonio-> what is your printer ?
<Ben1984> Dell All-In-One 940
<Tonio-> the problem is to know what is the equivalent lexmark model ;)
<torz> mmm can someone teach me how to use chroot please.
<Ben1984> I'll go googling :)
<Tonio-> torz: with pbuilder or simply chroot ?
<torz> simply chroot I think
<aftertaf> i know it is with debootstrap
<aftertaf> sometimes
<torz> all I want is a small contained environment for my website files.
<torz> so I can say /images/blah.jpg
<torz> and etc
<Tonio-> in fact I nerver used a chroot outside of a pbuilder environnment, so I may be able to help you ;)
<Tonio-> +not.... ;)
<torz> gutted!
<torz> but thats what chroot for is right?
<torz> to make a small mini environment
<Tonio-> chroot is to create a dedicated and autonomn secure environnment
<Tonio-> ideal for compiling applications in a clean and minimalistic environnment for exemple
<torz> oh secure?
<Tonio-> to to execute 32bits applications on a linux64 based distro
<torz> I see
<Tonio-> well "secure" is a consequence, not the main purpose...
<Tonio-> you might searchon ubuntu wiki concerning pbuilder, everything is explained on howto install the chroot.
<Ben1984> How the heck do i get in root
<torz> sudo?
<Tonio-> the only thing that is not explained is how to make usage of it outside of a pbuilder usage
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  rot is disabled, but if you NEED to reenable it you can.
<torz> Ben1984: like any other distro, "su" but in Kubuntu we use sudo :)
<aftertaf> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Ben1984> so sudo what
<Ben1984> i want to log into the GUI as root
<torz> sudo command
<aftertaf> into the gui? what for?
<aftertaf> you mean cli?
<aftertaf> or to run an X app from a virtual terminal?
<aftertaf> kdesud command
<Ben1984> i tried to install one of the printer drivers and it gave me a permissions error
<aftertaf> kdesud kcontrol?
<aftertaf> then try again... ?
<Tonio-> aftertaf: kdesu kcontrol
<aftertaf> could work.
<Tonio-> forgot the last "d"
<aftertaf> erf!
<Ben1984> it says either the driver doesnt exist or you dont have the necessary permissions
<aftertaf> sorry bout that
<Tonio-> and if you want to get a root shell (meaning permanent), you can try "sudo -s"
<Tonio-> Ben1984: I searched without success.....
<Ben1984> i got it
<Ben1984> at th ebottom of the print manager window...it said run as admni
<Ben1984> admin
<chx|zzzZZZZZZzzz> Riddell: ping
<Ben1984> ugh...same message
<Ben1984> i give up
<Ben1984> Gosh why is Linux so damn difficult
<Ben1984> when everyone says its easy
<chx> Ben1984: well... it's simpler than, say Windows at least :P
<torz> Ben1984: Linux is only free if your time has no value.
<Ben1984> Actually Windows is much simpler than this
<asraniel> aftertaf: because of my usb problem. i have breezy, the latest Kubuntu RC with the latest updates
<Ben1984> doesn't mean it's more secure
<Ben1984> but it is simpler
<torz> Ben1984: agreed, hence my above comment.
<Ben1984> and why is this showing my IP address
<Ben1984> sheesh
<Ben1984> lmao
<phoenixbyrd> welcome to irc :P
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  it is piss simple....... when you know what you are doning.
<aftertaf> you have to unlearn a lot of things first though, windows habits.....
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  read this .....: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Ben1984> i dunno
<Ben1984> i dont like this command line thing
<Ben1984> just to install everything
<phoenixbyrd> yea, like piss simple installation of software. here if u can't find a .deb or .rpm, u gotta compile, and dependancies are sweet too :(
<aftertaf> uboti, linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Ben1984> why cant they make it automated
<aftertaf> ubotu, linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ubotu> okay, aftertaf
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  seruiusoly. read that link.....
<Ben1984> why?
<Ben1984> i have already read so much
<Ben1984> how do you think i got this far :P
<nikkia> Ben1984: windows is hideously complicated too, you know, just most people 'already know it' so they assume there is no learning curve
<Ben1984> hence why i am trying to get my printer to work so i can print out tips and such
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  its a damn good read
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> :))))))))
<nikkia> Ben1984: but take the 'not quite so common stuff' like how to enable IP6 on a LAN, and 99% of people will have just as much trouble doing it in windows as linux
<phoenixbyrd> my 4 yr old uses windows... can't be that complicated lol
<Ben1984> Windows is not this complicated
<Ben1984> exactly
<aftertaf> phoenixbyrd:  my 9 yr old uses linux.
<Ben1984> my 7 yr old brother can use windows like no other
<aftertaf> linux is not a replacement for windows
<Ben1984> I want to put him on this and see how he does
<aftertaf> dont compare what cant be compared.
<phoenixbyrd> I won't let him touch my linux os cuz even I break it... just had to reinstall, now I gotta set everything back up again :(
<aftertaf> its not because you have a mouse that moves the pointy thing that it should be the same and look the same, and act the same.
<Ben1984> well it's trying!
<aftertaf> please, guys.... read that link.
<Ben1984> i see a taskbar
<Ben1984> a clock
<phoenixbyrd> it wouldn't hurt linux tho if ppl made real installers for linux apps
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  its trying, in order to make the transition easier for windows users to come over to linux.
<Ben1984> max and min buttons....
<torz> phoenixbyrd: heh, apt-get install *whatever* is easy enough for me :~)
<Ben1984> i'm with phoenix....thats really my only ordeal is installing appz
<aftertaf> phoenixbyrd:  Ben1984 .......... i ageed with you so much before, but i was wrong, and you are too..... seriously.
<torz> honestly any schmuck can use apt/yum/yast and etc
<aftertaf> apt-get install is not hard.
<phoenixbyrd> yea, IF you have all the dependencies and the right repo's set up and etc etc etc
<aftertaf> and......?
<aftertaf> sorry, im gonna have to flod just a little.....
<Ben1984> where can i get this apt-get install
<eclub02> #suse
<torz> you already do
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  its there already.
<aftertaf> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> linuxnotwindows is, like, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Ben1984> i'll have a read
<torz> honestly, package manager is where its at for 90% of things.
<torz> for movie players and etc, fuck it.
<Ben1984> why is there a Lindows then?
<Ben1984> yeah the Package Manager is great
<nikkia> phoenixbyrd: yeah, because installers are utterly perfect in windows - lets ignore for a minute the fact that close to 40% of the installshield installers out there still use the old 16bit installer, *that does not work on win xp64*
<aftertaf> Linux <=> Windows is like Motorbikes <=> Cars: Both are vehicles that get you from A to B via the roads. But they're different shapes, different sizes, have different safety mechanisms, different controls, and they work in fundamentally different ways.
<Ben1984> most people dont have the 64 bit edition either
<phoenixbyrd> I don't use xp64 and prolly never will so it doesn't affect me and installshield has always worked fine for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ben1984: your trolling....
<aftertaf> In the same way, well-meaning Linux newcomers make suggestions about making Linux more like what they're used to. And they get nowhere, for all the same reasons. Linux and Windows might both be used for the same purposes, but so are a car & motorbike. That doesn't mean you can swap directly from one to the other, and it doesn't mean features can or should be swapped directly from one to the other. 
<aftertaf> This simple fact can cause great difficulty for the more established Windows users. They come to Linux with many Windows habits ingrained and an attitude of "I know exactly how to use a computer, thank you very much." The problem is, they don't. They only know how to use Windows. When they come to a different OS, these "power users" can be the ones who have the worst problems: They have far more to unlearn.
<Ben1984> I am just trying to get help
<Ben1984> you guys are explaining stuff liek i should already know it
<aftertaf> we arent here to see why linux isnt like windows, and why it should be.......
<Ben1984> dont get me started on the forums....a simple question to you may be a hard one for me
<Ben1984> those people bite your head off...
<aftertaf> Where a newbie will just say "I don't know" and start asking on forums, the Windows power user will say "I know how to do this, I just do this, this, this, and then. . . It doesn't work! Stupid OS!" And then they'll say "If knowledgeable me couldn't get it working, a newbie will stand no chance! Linux is nowhere near ready for desktop use!". They don't realise that all their knowledge is working against them, causing them to have more problems than th
<aftertaf> e less knowledgeable users. They've made the mistake of thinking Linux is different software doing the same thing as Windows, when it's actually different software doing different things. It's not doing a bad job of the same tasks, it's doing a good job of alternative tasks. 
<aftertaf> Linux is an alternative to Windows, but not a replacement. It will never be a replacement, because it has incompatible goals. 
<Ben1984> it's like....couldnt you ignore the question instead of belittling me
<torz> they're fags
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  we know that a simple question for us is harder for a newcomer.... thats why we want to help and try to help.
<phoenixbyrd> u gotta admit tho aftertaf, most linux user's treat noobs to linux like they SHOULD kno all this already. Most don't know what and apt-get is and sum even take offense when u tell them fsck
* aftertaf is more or less a newbie.
<aftertaf> ive only been on ubuntu 2 months
<Ben1984> i've only been for 4 days
<aftertaf> welcome to ubuntu, in that case :)
<phoenixbyrd> bout 3 for me, but I've used mandrake before
<Ben1984> i learn quickly
<aftertaf> some things are hard to do, i understand...... and sympathise.... i have most of your difficulties and things to unlearn Im MCSE 2003 ffs :)
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, somehow kubuntu has done magic
<CaiN_SA> i swear
<Ben1984> oops
<CaiN_SA> i have kde 3.4.3 installed
<CaiN_SA> but i looked on kde.org and there is no kde 3.4.3 :(
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  hehe :)
<aftertaf> its 3.4
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<CaiN_SA> there is 3.4.2 on kde site
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  hehe watch that X buttin ;)
<Ben1984> yeah funny...lol
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  ok, did you find anything about your printer?
<aftertaf> its a dell AIO what?
<Ben1984> eh, no...i'll keep looking
<Ben1984> 940
<Ben1984> it'd be great if i could print the linuxNotWindows!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lool
<Ben1984> rebooting gets to be iresome
<Ben1984> tiresome
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are yo urebooting? :|
<torz> yeah why reboot?
<eclub02> hi friend...
<eclub02> can you help me?
<Ben1984> to get into windows so i can print help files
<Ben1984> and then come back to kubuntu and execute
<Ben1984> sometimes needing further help
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ben1984:  :( suxors.
<Kamping_Kaiser> eclub02: not if we dont know whats wrong
<phoenixbyrd> has anyone looked at SkyOS yet?
<aftertaf> yeah, it does get on the nerves. i was like that for a while with internet connection via linux... :/
<Ben1984> I hope Google hurries and makes an OS
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> lol 2
<Ben1984> omg...i am surprised everything 'worked' whe i first installed this
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was thinking about GoogleOSBeta before ;)
<Ben1984> i had horror stories with Slackware
<Kamping_Kaiser> it would own everythig :D
<aftertaf> you are anew user coming to linux. slackware is not for you.
<aftertaf> (or me!!!!!!!!!)
<Ben1984> yeah i learned that very quickly
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  lool totally
<Ben1984> how do i emote people?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Ben1984> the whole Ben1984: :( suxors.
<eclub02> can do you help me about suse?
<aftertaf> emote?
<Ben1984> well talk to someone specifically
<aftertaf> eclub02:  we dont do suse here... ive never even seen it b4
<Kamping_Kaiser> no eclub02, i dont use it... your also in #kubuntu, so bad place to ask
<aftertaf> ehe ok.
<Ben1984> you guys arent that slow of what i was trying to ask
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  depends on your irc client.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ben1984: depends on your client
<aftertaf>  /msg nick message
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol aftertaf, you keep beating me :P
<aftertaf> or rightclick nick and open dialog window
<Ben1984> i am using Konversation
<aftertaf> hehe Kamping_Kaiser :
<aftertaf> )
<Ben1984> I stumbled upon it on accident
<aftertaf> rightclick a name and see..... :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<eclub02> i have aproblem whit suse9.3, it often hank, why?
<phoenixbyrd> I can't find mplayer or realplayer in my repo's anymore after I reinstalled :(
<aftertaf> phoenixbyrd:  enable multi/universe
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<aftertaf> phoenixbyrd:  ^^^^^ see link.
<aftertaf> eclub02:  download kubuntu 5.10 CD and have more fun :)
<eclub02> hi friends, i want to ask, why my linux suse9.3 often hank?
<eclub02> my computer spesification:
<eclub02> P4 1.6 G  
<eclub02> mem 128 ==> swap =300  
<eclub02> standart for other  
<eclub02> 
<eclub02> i just run editor vi on konsole, no run hard aplication like open office or other aplikasi. wheather is there some file / driver module that not support or what? 
<eclub02> can you give me solution?
<eclub02> before, i'm sorry about my grammer my INDONESIAN, thank's a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> eclub02: we cant help you, as we dont use suse
<eclub02> Kamping_Kaiser : sorry about it Mr, i'm so sorry
<aftertaf> get kubuntu and you'll not regret it, seriously :)
<Ben1984> ?
<aftertaf> lol Ben1984 :))))
<Ben1984> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> eclub02: :) thats ok
<Ben1984> and i thought i was having trouble
<aftertaf> eclub02:  dont worry.... but nobody uses suse here, you're not in the right place, unless you want to try another linux version. A lot of indonesians are in #ubuntu....
<Ben1984> sweet!@ Thunderbird is in the PM
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  googld around for the drivers thing and no joy..:/     is there a generic pcl5 or postscript driver you can use?
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  it said you didnt have the driver, or permissiondenied, that right?
<Ben1984> yeah
<Ben1984> well
<Ben1984> i tried others near the driver i wanted but it didnt work when i hit test
<Ben1984> in the ports list it detects it....
<Ben1984> USB:Dell AIO
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> how works the katapult ?
<aftertaf> its a usb printer... OK.
<gsuveg> sry but i dont find any doc :(
<aftertaf> works well, and yours?
<phoenixbyrd> gsuveg:  press alt+space
<gsuveg> and ?
<phoenixbyrd> then type in an app name, like xchat
<phoenixbyrd> or whatever u wanna open
<gsuveg> wow
<gsuveg> tahnks
<phoenixbyrd> np
<aftertaf> it will show a splash screen...... at which point you start typing your command.
<Ben1984> i want this ksmooth thing but im not sure how to install it
<aftertaf> hehe you see phoenixbyrd you help ppl too ;)
<aftertaf> what is it?
<aftertaf> ksmooth i mean.
<gsuveg> phoenixbyrd: insane ;)
<phoenixbyrd> lol
<phoenixbyrd> I use it alot now
<gsuveg> how do you start ?
<gsuveg> put destkop into Autostart ?
<aftertaf> hehe except for running konqueror ...
<Ben1984> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=6585
<eclub02> hi friend, i wont to know, where i get ubuntu paket install for dependensies?
<aftertaf> eclub02:  ubuntu packets are in the repositories, used by apt-get.....    you want to try installing one on slackware?
<eclub02> i not on line
<eclub02> my conputer alone on home
<eclub02> so where i find it?
<aftertaf> you cant use  debian packages on slackware though.....
<aftertaf> i dont think so anyway.
<aftertaf> http://archive.ubuntu.com
<eclub02> ok, thank's aftertaf
<aftertaf> get a kubuntu CD and try it. :)
<eclub02> i have try it, before
<Ben1984> cool....got my mail setup
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb ubotu
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> hehe Ben1984 god for you :)
<aftertaf> each step is a small victory. :)
<aftertaf> and other such banalities that i can chuck areound :D
<Ben1984> :)
<aftertaf> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Ben1984> ok...on my desktop...the name icons flow to the second line
<Ben1984> how do i make the font smaller
<aftertaf> ben: control cetner, appearances....
<Hobbsee> !beer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it doesnt know what beer is, yet does know what a cigarette is?  shame on you !ubotu
<Ben1984> ok i did it...but that didnt make the names appear on one line
<Hobbsee> make the name shorter?
<Ben1984> Well duh....but there's no way for it not to cut it off?
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought there was a rename there somewhere
<Hobbsee> let me go look
<aftertaf> ubotu, beer is Stop! Have a beer........  it's $1 's round too....  Mine's a John Smith's
<ubotu> okay, aftertaf
<aftertaf> !beer Hobbsee 
<ubotu> aftertaf: I don't know
<aftertaf> crud
<Hobbsee> !beer
<ubotu> it has been said that beer is Stop! Have a beer........  it's $1 's round too....  Mine's a John Smith's
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ben1984> Stop!
<Hobbsee> coke?
<Hobbsee> !coke
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know
<aftertaf> ubotu, no beer is Stop! Have a beer......  Mine's a John Smith's
<ubotu> okay, aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. ubotus not going right :D
<Hobbsee> lol
<aftertaf> !beer
<ubotu> beer is, like, Stop! Have a beer......  Mine's a John Smith's
<Ben1984> "Your system is up to date."
<Ben1984> yay!
<Hobbsee> Ben1984: this is a desktop shortcut?  hit f2 to rename it
<Hobbsee> ;D
<Ben1984> well i know how to rename it
<Ben1984> i already renamed Mozilla Thunderbird Mail Client to just Thunderbird
<Ben1984> but it still flows to second line
<Hobbsee> ah, i see what you mean now
<Ben1984> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Ben1984> anywho....so i tried to install an app with ./configure...it started going but then gave me this error message: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Ben1984> yeah Hobb...doesnt it look tacky?
<Ben1984> :o)
<Hobbsee> lol true
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised it doesnt by default
<cyne> how do i make a window 'always on top' ?
<Hobbsee> i never have any desktop icons anyway, they're all in kicker or gotten by katapult
<Ben1984> whats kicker?
<Ben1984> i am trying to install this ksmooth app
<Hobbsee> cyne: right click on window in kicker, advanced, keep above others
<aftertaf> kicker is the panel, and the start menu etc...
<Hobbsee> kicker is the bluish thing (or grey) at the bottom of your screen, with the kmenu and the time on it, as well as whatever else you've put on there
<Hobbsee> !kicker
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<aftertaf> !info kicker
<Hobbsee> hmmm...maybe lol
<ubotu> kicker: (KDE Desktop Panel), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu18 (hoary), Packaged size: 1652 kB, Installed size: 4880 kB
<aftertaf> heheheheheheheh :)
<Ben1984> oh
* aftertaf engages smug mode
<Ben1984> yeah
<Ben1984> the kicker
<Ben1984> lol
<Hobbsee> ah, i didnt know that you could use info
<nikkia> Hobbsee: there's no blueish, or greyish, thing at the bottom of MY screen! :P
<aftertaf> nikkia:  yeah but you are a hardcore us3r
* Hobbsee shoves aftertaf in a white padded room, for being too smug
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> ditto nikkia
<Hobbsee> yeah, cos you moved it or changed it
<Ben1984> sometimes my clock doesnt display right
<Ben1984> it switched to UTC all by itself
<Hobbsee> oy, smug one, what's the clock solution?
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee takes key out of lock of white padded room...you can come back now
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<cyne>  Hobbsee i'm trying to get my superkaramba windows to stay on top with zero success :(
<inc|freaky> does any1 know  a good ftp client for linux/kde with GUI and tls/ssl support?
<cyne> inc|freaky: gftp
<inc|freaky> cyne: thx
<Hobbsee> cyne: never used superkamba, but is there a configuration option for it or something?
<Hobbsee> right click somewhere on it and it might work, like other windows do
<cyne> Hobbsee: yeah one would hope so
<cyne> but i don't see it after hunting
<cyne> each 'theme' opens as a subset of the superkaramba window, which itself stays 'on top' when selected, the subwindows not doing so
<Ben1984> how do you get to the task manager?
<cyne> ksysguard
<Ben1984> or whatever it's called in Kubuntu
<cyne> ksysguard
<Ben1984> ?
<cyne> that's what it's called
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. show about spike
<asraniel> Ben1984: CTRL+ESC
<Hobbsee> cyne: i've got no idea, but can i see a screenshot of what you've done with the superkaramba?  i'm curious now
<Hobbsee> !info rss-glx
<ubotu> rss-glx: (Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.7.5-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 4692 kB, Installed size: 5296 kB
<Hobbsee> *nods* nice screensaver that, and the info command must work for all the packages
<Ben1984> i wonder if th ehelios screensaver works
<Ben1984> Helios
<Ben1984> how do i mount my ntfs drives?
<Ben1984> if i cant get too root?
<Hobbsee> you can tget to root, or you dont have the root password?
<Ben1984> i have the password
<Ben1984> someone said it's disabled
<Hobbsee> ah, that's the root account
<Hobbsee> you can still use sudo though
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Ben1984> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> indeed helious screensaver works, it doesnt look as pretty as solarwinds, imho
<Ben1984> and then what?
<Hobbsee> to mount the drives?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i was going to get that info lol
<Ben1984> i want to mount 3 partitions
<Hobbsee> Assuming that /dev/hda1 is the location of the Windows partition (FAT) and the local mount folder is: /media/windows 
<Hobbsee> which ones do you want to mount
<Hobbsee> hmmm...that didnt work
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch05.html
<Hobbsee> that looks better
<Ben1984> how do i see which is which
<Hobbsee> partitions?
<Hobbsee> the first step in that guide
<Ben1984> nevermind
<Ben1984> i'll read
<Hobbsee> scroll down to the part where it says mount at bootup
<Ben1984> thanks
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> no probs
<Hobbsee> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Hobbsee> !releasedate
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<Hobbsee> why dont we have the breezy release date in the bot?
<Ben1984> hmm
<Ben1984> i'm lost
<Ben1984> i dont want to mount the windows partition
<Hobbsee> right, what are you wanting to mount?
<Hobbsee> as in, what file systems are the partitions?
<Ben1984> i have a partition on this disk with just data
<Ben1984> ntfs
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Hobbsee> what are the other 2
<Ben1984> i have 2 internal hardrives and one external
<Ben1984> all ntfs
<Ben1984> 580 GB total
<Hobbsee> sudo fdisk -l and paste the results in the pastebin
<Ben1984> LOL..
<Ben1984> thans an L isnt it?
<Ben1984> thats*
<Ben1984> i was typing the number 1...grrr
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's an l
<Hobbsee> *L
<Ben1984> pastebin?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> probably use the kubuntu pastebin, in the topic
<Hobbsee> seeing as i've already got some stuff there about fstabs and mounting partitions
<aftertaf> though you might be better copying over and reformatting fat32 cos you cant modify or write to ntfs
<Ben1984> no way am i going to reformat
<Hobbsee> lol
<Ben1984> hmmm
<Ben1984> maybe if i create fat32 partitions little by little
<Ben1984> and transfer....until its all fat32
<aftertaf> windows has a limit on fat32
<Ben1984> then combine them all
<aftertaf> but not linux. thats how i have a 45gig fat partiton :)
<Ben1984> im not messing with my c drive
<aftertaf> not the c drive though...
<Ben1984> ok this is what i have....
<aftertaf> try qtparted and reduce the size.
<Ben1984> HD1: C: (Win), I: 500 MB     HD2: D: (Data), Linux   HD3: External (Data)
<Ben1984> basically i just need D:
<Ben1984> mounted
<Ben1984> it's hdb1
<Hobbsee> you can mount all 4 partitions you know, if they arent already
<Ben1984> how come my gedit doesnt work?
<Hobbsee> you're using kde, and gedit is a gnome app?
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> ie probably not insatlled
<aftertaf> kate
<Ben1984> oh
<Hobbsee> no, kwrite
<Ben1984> kedit?
<Ben1984> lmao
<Hobbsee> kate never likes opening things as root
<Hobbsee> that too, if you prefer
<Hobbsee> and gives errors a lot of the time trying to open the silly thing
<Ben1984> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Ben1984> LMAO!
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> yeah, like i said
<Ben1984> lol
* Hobbsee steals the smugness title from aftertaf
<Ben1984> thats funny
<Hobbsee> that it is
* aftertaf remains smug all the same
* Hobbsee nods in satisfaction, as she has had that error so many times before finding out about kwrite
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ben1984> does my cd-roms even work?
<Ben1984> i havent tried them
<Hobbsee> should do
<Ben1984> : /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<Ben1984> whats noauto?
<Ben1984> i am in fstab
<Hobbsee> no autoplay?
<Ben1984> oh
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Ben1984> i am getting these commands! :o)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> which commands?
<Ben1984> they are starting to mak esense
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> yes, they eventually do
<Ben1984> make and cd...and such
<Ben1984> reminds me of DOS
<Hobbsee> except for long and complicated things such as lsmod
<aftertaf> cli rules
<Hobbsee> *nods* i never did like learning bits of dos, but they have been useful
<Hobbsee> so does shutting down someone elses computer remotely
<Hobbsee> :P
<Ben1984> cp means copy?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Ben1984> cool
<Hobbsee> and rm means remove
<Hobbsee> mv means move
<Ben1984> so i am making a back up of the fsatb file
<Ben1984> fstab*
<Ben1984> :o)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, always useful
<Ben1984> whats this unmask=0222 mean?
<Ben1984> can you make scripts? for the cli?
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<Hobbsee> and i would think so
<Hobbsee> dont ask me how, i dont know
<Ben1984> lol
<Hobbsee> ;P
<Ben1984> ok i am going to reboot...see if this works...i'll be back
<Ben1984> (hopefully)...lol
<Hobbsee> lol k
<Phantom^^> hey can someone help me configure apt to work with my universities proxy ?
<Hobbsee> probably someone can if you give more detail...
<Phantom^^> nvm i think i have worked it out
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> Phantom^^:  you are behnd a proxy?
<aftertaf> create apt.conf and add ther acquire http proxy line ;)
<aftertaf> hi thoreauputic 
<Ben1984> haha kate popped up after i restarted...lol
<Ben1984> funny
<Ben1984> now how do i see if this worked
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: hi 
<aftertaf> and about the roses, thoreauputic ....... simple as hell, but worked a treat. Wanted to say thx man ;)
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: heheh - well keep it going :)
<Ben1984> sweet :P
<Hobbsee> Ben1984: yeah, it does, precisely when you dont need it
<Ben1984> how do i keep the folder view the same??
<Hobbsee> go to the folder where you told the drive to mount?
<Ben1984> I like Listed
<Ben1984> i see it
<Ben1984> it worked...
<Hobbsee> then it worked :)
<Ben1984> what play's mp3's?
<Hobbsee> most of the multimedia apps
<Hobbsee> amarok does, along with the rest
<Ben1984> it didnt
<Hobbsee> got w32codecs?
<Ben1984> where would i find those?
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Ben1984> i think i have breezy
<Hobbsee> do you have a pretty splash screen while it boots, or rolling black text?
<aftertaf> vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> lol Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> or that lol
<Hobbsee> i suppose that istn a great question, as some point dont get the splash screen
<aftertaf> replace hoary* with breezy* on every line
<Hobbsee> i've never minded the rolling black text
<aftertaf> me neithr. looks pro :)
<Ben1984> i have a splash
<Hobbsee> far better than that other OS with blue bars that just go zooming over the screen, and more zooming, and more zooming, without end
<Hobbsee> then you have breezy :P
<Ben1984> 5.10 Breezy Badger
<hussam> anybody knows why is kde 3.4.3 in breezy missing kdebase 3.4.3?
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  hehe
<Ben1984> :)
* Hobbsee isnt running kde 3.4.3
* Hobbsee prefers 3.5 beta
<Ben1984> how do i find out what KDE i have
<Ben1984> lol
<aftertaf> me too...
<Hobbsee> help, about kde
<Hobbsee> from any of the kde apps
<Ben1984> nevermind
<Ben1984> 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> what changed between 3.4.2 and 3.4.3 - anything interesting, that we're missing out on?
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, is kdebase 3.4.3 intentionally left out of breezy?
<Ben1984> lol
<Ben1984> like i would know
<Hobbsee> good point
<Ben1984> oh yeah i have a question
<Ben1984> on the boot loader
<Ben1984> i guess my kernel upgraded...now i have 2 linux spots?
<Ben1984> how do i get it back to just one
<Riddell> hussam: working on it now
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  you dont really need to. leave the 386 one for emergencies, 
<Hobbsee> comment out the older kernel if you really want to
<Ben1984> they are both 386
<hussam> Riddell: Thank you. Can't wait. 3 more days to go for Breezy final.
<aftertaf> Riddell:  another point..... we still have the kttsd file dependencies when upgrading, leading to a broken pipe and dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  whats your machine proc?
<Ben1984> P4
<aftertaf> ok. get the linux-686 package installed.
<aftertaf> whats your gfx card?
<Ben1984> ATI Radeon 9200
<Ben1984> i dunno if thats even working
<Ben1984> lol
<aftertaf> the -386 kernel is a general 'works on all' kernel which lets you run linux on any machine.
<Hobbsee> wow!
<Hobbsee> most people who answered this thread on ubuntuforums.org are from europe, and not the US
<Hobbsee> that's a change from usual!
<Ben1984> i have a P4 2.0GHz on this computer
<Ben1984> Gawd, i wish my folder view would stay the same!!!
<hussam> Will KDE 4 still run a 1.0 Ghz Pentium 3 with 384MB ram +( Nvidia geforce 5200 128MB ) or will I need a new PC for that?
<Riddell> hussam: Qt 4 is faster than qt 3
<Riddell> aftertaf: arg, where's that?
<aftertaf> with kdebase -vs- kttsd
<hussam> Riddell: Wow, that's excellent.
* aftertaf adopts Monty Python accent
<aftertaf> "it broke my pipe, but it got better"
<Hobbsee> ROFL!
<aftertaf> hehehe
<Hobbsee> i can just imagine you saying that, monty python style
<Riddell> aftertaf: do you have the exact error?
* Hobbsee starts humming "always look on the bright side of life" from life of brian
<Hobbsee> ahem
<aftertaf> Riddell:  it was on my pc last night at home....
<Riddell> aftertaf: this is 3.4 or 3.5?
<aftertaf> but it is to do with the png files for kttsd   (3.5)
<vieirar> Hi when I start Konsole the directory path is not my ~/ directory. I am not sure how this changed, how can I set it back to ~/
<Riddell> ah, 3.5 I don't care about today I'm afraid
<aftertaf> doing both work pcs now, ill see if same happens
<asraniel> 10.10.2005 12:41:10	localhost	kernel	[4299087.567000]  usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<asraniel> when i want to compile a app, i get this error in ./configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Riddell> today is 3.4.3 care day
<aftertaf> lol Riddell :)   i understand why ;)
<asraniel> *ups, that wasent supposed to end here.. well, if someone knows the error, tell me :-)
<aftertaf> asraniel:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ben1984> hmmm
<Ben1984> none of th emedia players work
<Ben1984> great!
<asraniel> aftertaf: nice, works great :-) i like kubuntu...
<Ben1984> Missing GStreamer-registry! Did you forget to run <b>gst-register</b> (as root) after installation?
<Ben1984> thats what i am getting...
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you run it?
<Ben1984> I want to say "No, because no one ever told me to run it!!!
<Hobbsee> gst-register-0.8
<Hobbsee> in a console
<Ben1984> it did something
<aftertaf> looool
<Ben1984> ok...now this: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<aftertaf> it did something. I SO know that feeling :)
<Hobbsee> lol yeah
<Ben1984> :sigh:
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins - those the ones you needed?
<Ben1984> Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another pac                 kage.
<Ben1984> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ben1984> is only available from another source
<Hobbsee> ugh, that's moved too, or is it in multiverse?
<Ben1984> hmm it beats me
<aftertaf> !info gstreamer0.8plugins
<bobuse> Hi there ! How install kubuntu with a floppy drive and net access ?
<aftertaf> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins: (All GStreamer plugins), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<Ben1984> should i just install all the g-streamer apps in the package manager
<aftertaf> universe
<Ben1984> universe?
<Ben1984> We come in peace?
<aftertaf> choose the plugins one, its a metapackage
<aftertaf> lol
<Ben1984> ?
<Ben1984> none have 'plugins' behind them
<Ben1984> what's xchat
<Ben1984> omg they have GAIM in th elist
<Ben1984> w00t!
<aftertaf> irc client
<aftertaf> w00t!!!
<Ben1984> way better than this kopete crap
<aftertaf> ben, do you have universe enabled?
<aftertaf> matter of opinion...
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> definetly a matter of opinion
<aftertaf> kopete in 3.5 will do everything except make coffee (need version 4 for that)
<Hobbsee> LOL: it hasnt figured out how to integrate with the fridge to bring me a can of coke either
<Ben1984> universe?
<Ben1984> how do i enable it
<Ben1984> LOL
<aftertaf> damn open source :)
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<aftertaf> ^^^  Ben1984 
<aftertaf> basically, add universe and multiverse to the end of each sources line in breezy.
* Hobbsee contemplates actually making a thread on ubuntuforums.org
<aftertaf> wiki!!!!
<Hobbsee> wiki?  what about it?
<dipnlik> hi all. installed skype from the official site, but had to use -f. now apt gives me this error every time: skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed. (or something like that) now i can't install anything. any ideas?
<aftertaf> my sources.list:
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted  universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted  universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<aftertaf> 4 lines, short and sweet.
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<aftertaf> for real this time
<aftertaf> brb
<phoenixbyrd> !sex
<ubotu> phoenixbyrd: I don't know
<phoenixbyrd> :O
<Hobbsee> lol...funny, i didnt think the bot would know that one
<Ben1984> i'm lost
<Ben1984> lol
<aftertaf> phoenixbyrd:  try again ;)
<phoenixbyrd> !sex
<ubotu> hmm... sex is OK, but not with you, phoenixbyrd
<phoenixbyrd> :O :O
<Hobbsee> hehe
<aftertaf> rofl
<hussam> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  use nano to edit the sources.list file
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  or synaptic to edit them directly.
<phoenixbyrd> pfft, I ain't "playing" with you now!
<Ben1984> where is synaptic??
<Ben1984> i have a'kynaptic'
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get synaptic
<phoenixbyrd> same thing
<aftertaf> its not strictly kde (ie not at all) but adept has a bug for editing the repositories
<aftertaf> brb really......
<mornfall> aftertaf: what bug?
* mornfall grabs aftertaf firmly
<Ben1984> E: Invalid operation synaptic
<Ben1984> can i do it with adept
<hussam> Ben1984: that's sudo apt-get install synaptic ( you missed "install" )
<Hobbsee> you can edit it with kwrite if you prefer...
<Ben1984> <aftertaf> sudo apt-get synaptic
<Ben1984> thats what you typed
<Ben1984> thats what i entered
<Ben1984> ok finished
<phoenixbyrd> installing vmware is fun stuff
<phoenixbyrd> tried it MY way.... boy was I wrong :/
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> what, RTFM is overrated, you say?
<Hobbsee> in most cases it is, i know
<phoenixbyrd> it is! it's so much more fun MY way!
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> of course it is
<Hobbsee> until it doesnt work
<phoenixbyrd> yea :/
<bobuse> How can I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy (RC) ? without CD
<aftertaf> damn damn damn.
<aftertaf> mornfall:  did you get the repository bug thing fixed?
<mornfall> aftertaf: which one?
<aftertaf> lol
<mornfall> aftertaf: the cd one?
<Ben1984> ok its downloading the universe
<Ben1984> :P
<mornfall> aftertaf: or one i don't yet know about?
<aftertaf> the one where you couldnt add the miltiverse part of the deb line.
<aftertaf> i did metion it (tho not via bugzilla)
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  edit sources.list....
<aftertaf> and i forgot sth in that line, i am sorry i do that all the time, even when typing the command on my pc.
* aftertaf needs a good slapping
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ben1984> i was just about to ask..lol
<aftertaf> i havent yet tested adept 1.0 for that bug.
<Hobbsee> bobuse: !upgrade2breezy
<aftertaf> mornfall:  and i use adept on 3 pcs now ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: hmm, that should be fixed yes
<Hobbsee> !tell bobuse about upgrade2breezy
* aftertaf tries to get back on mornfall's good side........ ;)
<mornfall> i have a good side?
<Ben1984> ok...now what..
* mornfall makes an evil face
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  you edit sources list and on each deb http://      line you add the words universe and multiverse
<Ben1984> its already there
<aftertaf> then you type sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get install adept :)
<Ben1984> i told you i just installed them from synaptic :P
<aftertaf> have any more kde 3.5 packages been released since the initial beta release in september?
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  good thing...... now download adept (and save my skin) ;)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: you should have gotten updates for them a day or so ago
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i am at work...... it was the weekend :)
<aftertaf> dist-upgrade has been running on both machines since around 10 this morning (ie 6 hours)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<aftertaf> :)
<mornfall> it was doing what?
<mornfall> you are on a 56k modem?
<Ben1984> i added multiverse
<Ben1984> how do i save this in nano
<aftertaf> mornfall:  feels like it.... :)      i'm on a T1 at work, tat is saturated cos of the social plan they have put in place
<phoenixbyrd> HEEEEEEEEEEELP!
<phoenixbyrd> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<phoenixbyrd> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<phoenixbyrd> vmware says that
<aftertaf> (ie 3/4 of people are geoing to be made redundant and are surfing for new jobs all day long)
<nikkia> aftertaf: social plan == let everyone download porn ? :)
<aftertaf> lol :)
<aftertaf> probably
<nikkia> we have a crappy 512k connection at work, which is often saturated when the 'people upstairs' (ie, semi-management) are on the web :/
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  you got both universe and multverse? and youve done update?
<nikkia> its gotten so bad i use my personal web-space to supply software to customers
<aftertaf> lol
<nikkia> aftertaf: well, it boils down to: saturated 512kbps connection with local ftp server, or non-saturated OC-12 with a 20-40 minute delay in having to upload
<Ben1984> i have universe
<Ben1984> multiverse wasnt on the list
<Ben1984> getting the plugins now
<aftertaf> you can put multiverse too.....
<aftertaf> more un to be had
<aftertaf> *fun
<Ben1984> yay more games!
<aftertaf> exact ;)
<aftertaf> frozen bubble
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> pingus and planetpenguin-racer
<Hobbsee> and tuxkart, of course
<Ben1984> ok...yes it works!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Toma-> when entering a root password for say kynaptic or synaptic, shouldnt the root password dialog box keep focus?
<Ben1984> ahhh...music
<Hobbsee> keep focus?
<Toma-> asin, all keyboard typing is in there
<Toma-> umm
<Hobbsee> yeah, it should
<Hobbsee> unless another window opens after it
<Toma-> i can get the dialog up, then change to another window and type still
<Toma-> should i file a bug?
<robin_2> is there a quick work-around to get flash working on my 64-bit kubuntu ?
<robin_2> is it easy to install a 32-bit version of firefox?
<aftertaf> depends on window manager config.
<aftertaf> for focus^^^
<Toma-> kwin ;)
<Toma-> but for something like root dialogs, shouldnt it be controlled by ksudo?
<Toma-> or whayever it is
<Hobbsee> kdesu, you mean?
<aftertaf> lol Ben1984 
<Toma-> yes
<Ben1984> :o)
<Ben1984> is there anyway to keep my folder views?
<Ben1984> thats my last thing and i'll leave you guys be ....lol
<Toma-> Settings > Save View profile
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> there arent many people around anyway, so you can stay
<robin_2> nice, the libflash just crashes firefox..
<Ben1984> nope
<robin_2> why the hell is it in the repositories. if it won't work.
<Ben1984> that doesnt work
<Ben1984> its like they save for a second and then get all scrambled again
<Ben1984> i have class in a n hour
<Ben1984> an*
<Ben1984> lol
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<Hobbsee> robin_2: file a bug report for it?
<robin_2> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> probably the quickest way to get it fixed
<aftertaf> my laptop is burning hot underneath...
<aftertaf> and ksensors wont work :/
<aftertaf> probably a good thing :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: why not?
<aftertaf> dunno.
<Hobbsee> and how hot's your laptop, on estimatoin?
<aftertaf> i reboutid
<Hobbsee> you have imsensors installed?
<aftertaf> dunno....
<aftertaf> underneath, scalding.
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> this laptop starts at about 45c, and goes up to at least 80 when running intensive games, like sims 2
<Hobbsee> toshiba satellites are known for overheating though, which is a pity
<aftertaf> it is installed.
<aftertaf> but does it need configging?
<Hobbsee> try running ksensors
<Hobbsee> and you should be able to configure from there
<aftertaf> i did, empty window
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> it used to work
<Hobbsee> hmmm...another kernel update
<aftertaf> i just get the empty window.
<aftertaf> anyway, nose off the grindstone. im off home for family fun and life :)
<aftertaf> yeah...........
<aftertaf> catch y'all laters ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<os2mac> what is adept? a replace ment for kynaptic?
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Ben1984> i like it :P
<mornfall> Ben1984: if that year in your nick is a birth-year, you are older than me! dang
<Ben1984> < 21
<Ben1984> oooo i like aMSN
<Hobbsee> mornfall: you'll still be older than me, i'll bet, so dont worry
<Ben1984> looks just like the windo...um..nevermind <grin>
<Ben1984> Hobb how old?
<mornfall> i don't worry
<Hobbsee> 17
<Ben1984> i can see who's deleted me from their list!!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> you can from gaim too
<Hobbsee> not kopete thogh
<Ben1984> ugh....oh well..some i never talk to anymore anyway
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> nite all, it's past midnight, and the parents will get cranky soon if they see the computer light...
<Ben1984> its 8 AM here
<Ben1984> :P
<Ben1984> later
<Ben1984> thanks for your help
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> i'll probably procrastinate tomorrow as well and come here lol
<Ben1984> cool
<os2mac1969> I take it that adept is not on the Breezy Kubuntu Live CD?
<Toma-> website says it is
<beast> adept is on the live cd
<os2mac1969> hmmm... because the only package manager I see on the menu is kynaptic
<beast> should be under system
<Toma-> oooooo it has usplash! <3
<chris_> If I have an application running on on an x server and I ssh into that box as the same user, is it possible to forward that app to the new box?
<Kamping_Kaiser> only if you start if from the new box afaik
<chris_> darn.
<Toma-> vnc would be better chris_ ....
<chris_> I just shut the app down;) vnc isn't setup and it's a PITA to do so at this juncture;)
<Toma-> rightio
<chris_> thanks for the info though.
<beast> anyone every get "Can't open display" when trying to run xcompmgr?
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you run it from a root shell/ other user shell?
<beast> i tried both
<Kamping_Kaiser> run it from your shell with sudo
<beast> yes, same
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm... ok
<ecp> hello
<`Nomad> Sorry if this must have been asked often I'm sure, but what is teh best way to install nvidia drivers on Breezy?  I'm just instalkling them through adept right now
<`Nomad> is that it?
<Toma-> yep
<`Nomad> ok, thanks :)
<`Nomad> A reboot afterwards I guess
<`Nomad> and any suggestion for an OS X liek docker?   ksmoothdock doesn't seem to be stable for me yet
<hussam> `Nomad: install nvidia-glx , Linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-settings
<hussam> `Nomad: then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<`Nomad> hussam: Great, thanks
<hussam> `Nomad: that
<hussam> `Nomad: that's according to http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<`Nomad> thanks.. rebooting now.. I have trouble with adpet, it crashes often for me
<`Nomad> adept, eorry. I need coffee
<hussam> I have a question. At the university we have fedora and there's a bootup service that allows using the mouse in cli, is that avialable for Kubuntu as well?
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is an app for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget the name exactly - g something
<mornfall> gpm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<os2mac> how do I tell what version of Kubuntu I am runny?
<hussam> thanks, I'll install it now
<os2mac> anyone?
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser, mornfall: I installed gpm. It's gotta come in handy sometime.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol hussam :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: not sure about a gui way. only a terminal
<os2mac> ok I did a uname -a 
<os2mac> and it returned this
<sproingie> os2mac: cat /etc/issue
<sproingie> os2mac: to get the version of kde, use "about kde" in the help menu of any kde app
<os2mac> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/389120
<Kamping_Kaiser> your running breezy or an updated hoary
<os2mac> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> same answer
<os2mac> because I have had several people tell me that things are on this CD (live) that are not here... trying to make sure I am current
<os2mac> Adept for instance...
<os2mac> I came in here earlier noticed the topic and asked what adept was... got the answer and then went looking for it in the menu and didn't see it....I had to install it from apt-get
<thompa> i just tried kubuntu install and had some issues that i did not have in ubuntu. i am usually a kde user too
<Riddell> thompa: what issues?
<thompa> Hi Riddell, I had network setup problems and package install problems.
<Riddell> thompa: what were the install problems?
<thompa> thanks Riddell: i had both ubuntu and kubuntu cds. Kubuntu hung a few times on install first
<Riddell> thompa: at what stage during install?
<thompa> was not the disk i think, i burned a few copies all same
<thompa> 6% base install
<slow-motion> hallo
<thompa> i eventually just tried again and third time worked, but then i had network setup problems with wireless. not really a problem sorry
<thompa> Riddell: how do you setup network in kubuntu?
<Riddell> thompa: system settings->network
<Riddell> thompa: breezy or hoary?
<thompa> i tried that and could not get my wireless to work. breezy
<Riddell> thompa: install probdlems will mean it's a bad CD, the installer is exactly the same on ubuntu and kubuntu
<thompa> i understand that, maybe it was a bad image
<thompa> i took it directly from distrowatch and burned a few
<thompa> Riddell: i used k3b and everything checked out. the ubuntu cds worked better though. thats why im cunfused
<thompa> I dont mean to complain. I come from using only kde, but ubuntu setup wireless in one click on gui, is it same in kubuntu?
<thompa> also the fonts were worse in kubuntu and i could not manage to install packages, i hope it was the install iso only
<thompa> Riddell: would some of the setup functions be different in kubuntu, like network? I know the package management is. both use apt though
<Riddell> thompa: network is setup up on install the same, then there's different configuration tools when running
<Riddell> thompa: what didn't work about systemsettings->network?
<Riddell> thompa: what was worse about the fonts?
<Riddell> thompa: why couldn't you manage to install packages?
<thompa> Riddell: first i had some graphic issues so it was hard to see, 2nd: it did not find my network cards..both wireless, one in notebook intel pro, the other here on PC.
<thompa> the fonts seemed like they were not antialiased properly but i tried tweaking them, they seemed a little too scratchy or something
<thompa> Riddell: what fonts are you using for menus? are they the default ones?
<Riddell> thompa: vera
<thompa> thats what i had
<thompa> Riddell: I had trouble fnding the extra repos in the package installer too, do i have to type them in manually?
* buz needs some answers about md software raid5
<kbrooks> is kubuntu crippled?
<buz> how long will it take to create a 6 *200GB raid5 array=
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks: ??
<buz> kbrooks: no
<kbrooks> Kamping_Kaiser: a ubuntu user claims that ubuntu sets up his pcs better 
<kbrooks> no problems. just works
<buz> it's the same, really
<Kamping_Kaiser> same backend. just userland things are different
<buz> only that ubuntu uses gnome wheres kubuntu kde
<kbrooks> buz: then why was network one click for the ubuntu user in ubuntu, yet harder in kubuntu?
<buz> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> more then 1 click here
<kbrooks> Kamping_Kaiser: why?
<buz> zero click?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 clicks for menus, and 1 click to launch the network app
<buz> dhcp just worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> +setup
<buz> my network just worked after install
<kbrooks> "also i could not seem to add repos as easily as here, and irc did not work so i could not get help"
<kbrooks> the ubuntu user said that
<buz> you can use the very same software on kubuntu you know
<rikva> he is right - synaptic is different on kubuntu with adding repos
<buz> huuh?
<kbrooks> Yup.
<buz> synaptic is synaptic no?
<rikva> check the wiki
<kbrooks> kynaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, ill go with that (mind you, i use a cli, so i dont know [ks] ynaptic well)
<buz> Kynaptic is something else
<rikva> <-- off to eat
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz: kynaptic is the kde rippoff of synaptic
<buz> but nothing stops you from installing synaptic (kynaptic sucks, reallY)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and a bad one at that
* buz uses adept and synaptic
* Kamping_Kaiser uses apt-get
<buz> if i know the package name, i do so
<buz> but often i need to figure the correct spelling first
<buz> gui is easier for that
<kbrooks> why does kynaptic suck if i may ask
* kbrooks is a ubuntu user
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just search a bit and grep it through another bit, missing teh hard to spell bit :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks: same, ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its got bugger all features
<Kamping_Kaiser> for a start ;O
<buz> and the ones it has are buggy
<buz> luckily, adept is quite useable
<kbrooks> buz: such as?
<kbrooks> what's adept?
<buz> it did weird things on my machine, anyway
<buz> breezy's replacement for kynaptic
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: your 3.4.3 packages are working great for me, sorry I didn't get around to mentioning that sooner
<buz> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<kbrooks> ok
<kasim> hi there, i have dependancy problems with upgradind from hoary to breezy, which i somehow can not fix manually
<kasim> apt-get -f install does not help either
<kasim> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kasim>   adept: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<kasim>          Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> kasim: can you manualy install libqt3-mt?
<Riddell> kasim: which sort of upgrade?
<kasim> "normal" apt-get dist-upgrade, i can not install libqt3-mt
<Riddell> kasim: what happens when you try to install just libqt3-mt
<kasim> root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -i libqt3-mt
<kasim> dpkg: error processing libqt3-mt (--install):
<kasim>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kasim> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kasim>  libqt3-mt
<Riddell> kasim: apt-get install libqt3-mt
<kasim> Riddell: that gives me tons of Depends problems
* Kamping_Kaiser plays ogg of Jeff Waughs presentation in aust
<Riddell> kasim: paste them in kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kasim> like i pasted the adept: line above
<kasim> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/389187
<Riddell> I hate how with this sort of problem, you have to keep digging until it tells you what is the real problem
<Riddell> kasim: I'm going to be testing hoary->breezy upgrades later today, I'll let you know how I get on
<kasim> Riddell: I sit on a WORKING breezy and that was updated that way. with some manuall things some time ago. This new one is very tough :=(
<sorush20> how do I make my printer in kde into a network printer.. 
<sorush20> how can I log in as root user in kde
<sorush20> ?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: I have upgraded two machines from Hoary to Breezy, with minimal problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> you dont log in as root
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for printer sharing, im not sure
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: only problems I had were having to reinstall/reconfigure usplash, and on one machine (not a fresh Hoary machine) I had to upgrade/install kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-default-settings after the dist-upgrade.
<kasim> should i try --force-yes ?
<philipacamaniac> sorush20: don't use root, use "sudo" and then the command
<_pablo> Question: Is "/boot/grub/menu.lst" the boot parameter in ubuntu?
<kasim> _pablo: no but you put boot parametes in here
<kasim> at the kernel line
<_pablo> and wer i put the command acpi=off
<kasim> exactly there
<_pablo> is it important in which line?
<philipacamaniac> damn freenode
<kasim> _pablo: that line starting with "kernel", you have to pick your correct kernel and write acpi=off behind
<_pablo> kasim: thx very much
<kasim> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686 root=/dev/hdc3 ro quiet splash acpi=off
<philipacamaniac> sorush20: regarding printers. Press Alt-F2 and type kdesu kcontrol. Then go to "Internet and Network -> Samba"
<philipacamaniac> sorush20: choose the Printers tab and you can add new printer shares
<kasim> folks, sorry if i insist, but i have a huge dist-upgrade problem and have no idea how to proceed. pls see http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/389187
<sorush20> philipacamaniac: thanks so much.. 
<philipacamaniac> sorush20: np
<philipacamaniac> kasim: what happens when you sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2
<kasim> the same, i have "sudo -s" btw
<philipacamaniac> yeah noticed that
<kasim> should|can  i somehow force the install?
<phoenixbyrd> how do I turn dma on for my cd drive?
<robin_2> phoenixbyrd: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (where hdc is your cdrom)
<phoenixbyrd> tyty
<philipacamaniac> kasim: I notice some version weirdness. Do you have the KDE 3.4.3 repo in your sources.list?
<kasim> yes
<kasim> i upgraded another pc (the one im on now) to that today
<philipacamaniac> and you haven't yet upgraded to breezy
<kasim> all on breezy
<kasim> on the working PC i have now a kde 3.4.2
<kasim> 3.4.3 sorry
<philipacamaniac> but on the pc with depend problems, you have hoary, yes?
<phoenixbyrd> ARGH! why does k3b keep hanging on me when I goto write an iso to a cd :((
<phoenixbyrd> does threatening an app help make it work better?
<libben> dma on?
<kasim> philipacamaniac: it was hoary when i started the upgrade. i have the same source.list (official de. mirrors)
<phoenixbyrd> yea, just turned dma on
<kasim> deb     http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<philipacamaniac> kasim: anyway, I would try to upgrade to breezy BEFORE installing KDE 3.4.3, so remove the 3.4.3 repo out of your sources.list, update and try to upgrade again
<kasim> but how? i pasted above what i have in source.list
<philipacamaniac> that's all?
<philipacamaniac> oh
<kasim> i have more lines, one second ...
<kasim> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/389201
<phoenixbyrd> is there a way to burn an iso from the cli?
<philipacamaniac> so actually you're installing 3.4.2, which is correct
<kasim> i just noticed today (upgrading the working one) that i do have 3.4.3 kde
<philipacamaniac> phoenixbyrd: man cdrecord
<kasim> i didn't even know there was a kde 3.4.3
<phoenixbyrd> philipacamaniac: ty
<philipacamaniac> kasim: well, hmm
<philipacamaniac> kasim: 3.4.2 was in breezy until today I guess
<kasim> ja, must have changed very reacently. can i force to 3.4.2 somehow?
<philipacamaniac> kasim: it seems the 3.4.3 bug upgrade was merged into breezy before release
<philipacamaniac> kasim: dont think so
<kasim> anyway, have no clue what to do now :=(
<philipacamaniac> yeah, I'm lost
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: why are certain packages still version 3.4.2, and some 3.4.3?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: like which?
<kasim> agree my konqueror is still 3.4.2
<Riddell> kasim: kdebase was only updated this morning
<Riddell> should be 3.4.3 now
<kasim> i was hope it to be stable since breezy is on RC level
<Riddell> kasim: blame the KDE release cycle
<pussfeller> i upgraded to breezy and now getting unmet errors about libfontconfig
<pussfeller> whats up with that
<kasim> pussfeller: welcome, we are just discussing that
<philipacamaniac> RIddell: kate, for example, is 3.4.2-0ubuntu5 in the repo 
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: 3.4.3 will filter through soon
<Riddell> also kdebase
<pussfeller> ah its good not to be alone
<philipacamaniac> excellent, so kasim - just wait a few hours
<kasim> philipacamaniac: you mean, wait, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<philipacamaniac> I believe so, yes
<philipacamaniac> the repos are in the process of a huge kde update
<Riddell> yep
<kasim> ok i have no other choice anyways
<pussfeller> so this is something that is fixed and just redo in a few hours?
<kasim> pussfeller: i have other dep-probs, but it seems to be related to same secret kde upgrade from 3.4.2 to 3.4.3
<spiral> hi
<pussfeller> this seems xorg related
<pussfeller> a dev package for libfontconfig
<kasim> OT: is there no such thing as transactions for the repo-servers?
<poimen> I thied to install kubuntu and it frezed , also mandriv and suse did but them got to install with the linux noapic option on instaltion. But kubuntu did not work with that what should I do?
<Riddell> poimen: tried  acpi=off  ?
<poimen> acpi?
<poimen> that is th epower management
<poimen> ?
<Riddell> yes
<kasim> poimen: which kernel?
<poimen> the one on the last beta before the rc
<kasim> poimen: uname -a will tell you
<poimen> I am in mandriva right now
<poimen> btw I am downloading the rc 
<poimen> I will try with ubuntu this time
<kasim> poimen: if its 2.6.11-1-686 you could try kernel option "noinotify". It freezes for me otherwise
<poimen> ok brb
<kasim> poimen: i take that back, could have been some older kernel,
<spiral> I wanna kill the devs of amaroK...
<spiral> they do releases anytime, and no one is ever buildable the same way...
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> spiral: I compile amarok daily
<Tm_T> working fine here
<spiral> Tm_T: do you do .debs ?
<Tm_T> no
<spiral> Tm_T: because with debuild & so on, it's quite a mess...
<Tm_T> oh
<TokenBad> well updated to breezy
<TokenBad> and it seems faster
<Tm_T> spiral: so whining here doesn't help, try #amarok ;)
<phoenixbyrd> any good partition apps for linux?
<Tm_T> phoenixbyrd: fdisk, qtparted
<Tm_T> yes, many ;)
<phoenixbyrd> I need to make a 10GB partition
<phoenixbyrd> qtparted is a gui?
<Tm_T> yes
<phoenixbyrd> k
<phoenixbyrd> parted easy to use?
<phoenixbyrd> I won't kill myself after using it?
<Tm_T> you will, it's too easy ;)
<phoenixbyrd> lol
<asraniel> hi there. is there a way to tell dhclient that on startup it should only take the ip from the dhcp server, but keep the dns severs?
<kasim> asraniel: dhcp is broadcast, it takes the first server answering. do i understand your question?
<asraniel> kasim: no. my problem is that my router gives me a wrong DNS server. i have to set the dns manualy in resolv.conf. but on every restart resolv.conf gets overwritten
<kasim> asraniel: i think thats bad luck. if you had a real dhcpd-server answering you could configure
<asraniel> well, under mandriva its possible
<asraniel> under mandriva its just a little checkbox in the network configuration
<kasim> you want a sort of hybrid, take the IP form that box, and the DNS-server-entry from some other place
<asraniel> kasim: exact
<asraniel> making resolv.conf read only doesent change anything
<kasim> I have ipcop as "real" dhcpd-server to hand out IPs and the nameserver-entry, but i dont know how to make dhclient to select on parts
<kasim> asraniel: you cant tell the box to give the correct DNS, you can pass multiple DNS-servers too
<matrix> hi i like to install kzenexplorer but it complayns that no libnjb4 is available
<asraniel> kasim: i cant change the DNS that my router gives, its fix, tried it many times
<elvirolo> hi all
<OculusAquilae> hi elvirolo
<elvirolo> is there a way of installing the whole of KDE 3.5 beta 1 (excluding compitation) ?
<kasim> asraniel: sorry, dont know more. if the network is small and stable, i'd use static IPs
<asraniel> then the router wont route me because he only routes IP's he gave via dhcp
<matrix> i only see libnjb5 in the directory tree, but dont know how to make kzenexplorer use it
<elvirolo> please, ideas anyone?
<robin_2> hmm, I don't know what they did, but if connect my usbstick, konqueror opens two windows with media:/sde1 (while it is in fact mounted at media:/usbstick) and if i reconnect, it open media:/sdf1 (while it is again mounted at media:/usbstick)..
<robin_2> didn't happen when I installed RC1 a couple a days ago.
<robin_2> another thing, If I use kaffeine with xine-engine.. it crashes when I click on the folder icon (to open another file) while it is playing a movie.
<elvirolo> i'm experiencing both your probs robin_2 
<Nakkel> any ideas how to get 5.1 sound out in kubuntu? front, rear and subwoofer are working fine but I get no sound from my center speaker
<robin_2> elvirolo: did you report it on bugzilla?
<elvirolo> robin_2, no but i'm sure many people have cause there are many threads on that topic in the forum
<robin_2> elvirolo: ok, I will check the forums.
<robin_2> another problem is that if I use xine with xine-ui, it crashes when I go to fullscreen. some glibc error about double free()..
<Octane> are there any kde 3.5 packages for amd64?
<pussfeller> so is using apt-get -f going to mess things up over these libfontconfig dep issues?
<TokenBad> after updating to breezy
<TokenBad> do I need to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<TokenBad> cause now screensavers that need opengl aren't working
<TokenBad> when they did before
<The_Vox> TokenBad: your kernel changed, so...yes
<TokenBad> ok how should I do that
<TokenBad> download from nvidia site?
<TokenBad> cause before i did it through apt-get
<satafterh> had kde and gnone installed, getting rid of gnome, does kubuntu need gnome-panel
<The_Vox> satafterh: no
<satafterh> thanks
<The_Vox> TokenBad: did you check your xorg.conf file?
<The_Vox> TokenBad: because if you did it with apt before, it should have been updated when you updated to breezy
<TokenBad> check it for what?
<The_Vox> TokenBad: that it's still loading the nvidia driver...it may have been moded during the upgrade and it's just not loading the driver
<Octane> are there any devs here
<TokenBad> ection "Device"
<TokenBad>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700 LE] "
<TokenBad>         Driver          "nv"
<TokenBad>         BusID           "PCI:2:0:0"
<The_Vox> TokenBad: it's not loading the nvidia driver, it's loading the nv driver, which doesn't have 3d accel
<The_Vox> TokenBad: change the "nv" to "nvidia" and restart X...it should work
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<Flying_Eagle> i did sth (almost) stupid. i wanted to move my _complete_ home-dir from hoary to breezy. this actually doesnt work...
<Flying_Eagle> where is the skelleton used, when creating a new user
<Flying_Eagle> ?
<TokenBad> no dice
<TokenBad> still not work
<The_Vox> Flying_Eagle: /etc/skel
<Flying_Eagle> thanks, The_Vox 
<The_Vox> TokenBad: you changed the nv to nvidia?
<TokenBad> yes
<The_Vox> TokenBad: and is the nvidia module loaded?
* TokenBad shrugs
<TokenBad> I logged out
<TokenBad> and reloaded
<The_Vox> type: lsmod | grep nvidia
<TokenBad> nvidia_agp              7964  1
<TokenBad> nvidia               3711364  0
<TokenBad> agpgart                32328  2 nvidia_agp,nvidia
<The_Vox> TokenBad: uhm....that should be working...you certain that you changed the nv to nvidia?
<vicks> anyone know how the status on the effort to port firefox to qt?
<TokenBad> yes
<TokenBad> I am looking at the file now
<libben> http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,711332,00.html
<TokenBad> Section "Device"
<TokenBad>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700 LE] "
<TokenBad>         Driver          "nvidia"
<TokenBad>         BusID           "PCI:2:0:0"
<The_Vox> TokenBad: I don't understand what's going on...it should be working
<TokenBad> well doing some research online
<TokenBad> and seems I am not the only one
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It must be those crazy cyber-monkey again
<TokenBad> and there seems to have been a long drawn out proccess
<TokenBad> like regetting the drivers from the nvidia site
<TokenBad> then doing some other crap
<TokenBad> now if I get the drivers from the nvida site
<TokenBad> which ones do I get
<The_Vox> the latest i386 ones
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> now how install
<StR> Hi all!
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> I tried what it said
<TokenBad> about ctrl-alt-f1
<TokenBad> and login
<TokenBad> but it complains about me running an X server
<m0ns00n> Why doesn't the nvidia glx drivers suddenly work with RenderAccel in Breezy?
<m0ns00n> This is the legacy drivers
<m0ns00n> (the nvidia-glx package obviously doesn't work ;-)
<`Nomad> New Breezy install.. Can't handle mp3s.  What is needed, mpeglib ?
<inc|freaky> my linux cant handle all mp3s which windows can handle there seem to be some codecs missing
<inc|freaky> some not really legal ones
<inc|freaky> cant find any website
<inc|freaky> that sucks ^^ 
<inc|freaky> all my nice mp3s
<mars> Where in de can i change resolution of the screen? I cant find it
<`Nomad> inc: It will handle it, we just need to have teh proper softwares installed..
<robin_2> inc|freaky: you have installed the packages that are mentioned here: aknode, and gstreamer-mad
<`Nomad> mars:  Right-click on teh desktop, choose "configure Desktop", and then pick Display on teh left
<inc|freaky> apt-get cant find aknode
<RezDawg|> If Im running a AMD 2500+ cpu can I installed 686 kernel?
<robin_2> inc|freaky: hmm i'm spelling it incorrectly..
<robin_2> inc|freaky: wait a sec.
<nalioth> inc|freaky: then those mp3s are nonstandard
<inc|freaky> awkay ;D
<inc|freaky> nalioth: yes tahts right thats my problem ;)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: nonstandard is evil
<inc|freaky> nalioth: im evil wooh ;D
<inc|freaky> just wanna listen to my mp3s ;)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: dont buy DRM'd mp3s
<robin_2> inc|freaky: anyway you installed gstreamer-mad/
<inc|freaky> robin_: yes i did ;)
<robin_2> inc|freaky: and it still won't work
<inc|freaky> no :(
<inc|freaky> some mp3s work though
<inc|freaky> most work
<inc|freaky> just some not
<robin_2> inc|freaky: hmm, what so special about those ones?
<inc|freaky> i downloaded them using kazaa ;D
<robin_2> inc|freaky:  so they are fucked up
<inc|freaky> in windows they work :D
<robin_2> inc|freaky: oh ok.
<inc|freaky> i installed kazaa codec pack in windows though
<inc|freaky> dunno if that exists for linux brb, looking
* robin_2 wonders who is still using kazaa these days..
<mars> I installed my new kubuntu, cause i had to format my disk, Can somebody send me own sources.list file ? To my mail?
<inc|freaky> no doesnt :(
<robin_2> inc|freaky: oh yeah akode was it.. 
<inc|freaky> awkay will downlaod it 
<inc|freaky> umm, install ;D
<mornfall> kasim: you may want to try aptitude dist-upgrade
<inc|freaky> got akode installed
<mornfall> kasim: it will get it "more right", usually
<mornfall> kasim: (but you may need breezy version of it, first)
<robin_2> inc|freaky: anyway I haven't had any problems playing mp3's.. and those are mostly download from newsgroups. :)
<puckman> weird
<inc|freaky> hm :\
<mornfall> kasim: (so first apt-get install apt aptitude) or somesuch
* puckman just installed kubuntu 5.10
<puckman> after having used ubuntu 5.04 for ages
* robin_2 liked RC1 a couple days ago..but not anymore
<kasim> mornfall: i always used apt-get, why try somthing else its a frontend to dpkg
<mornfall> kasim: aptitude is an libapt-pkg frontend that improves on the apt algorithms somewhat
<mornfall> kasim: so why not
<kasim> mornfall: so honestly because everything is difficult enought with new stuff
<kasim> s/with/without
<mornfall> kasim: hmm, why you ask for a hint if you refuse to listen, then?
<puckman> Does anyone know what the status is of the admin bug?
<puckman> I mean, where most of the time you cant get into administrator mode to change configurations.
<kasim> mornfall: came on mornfall, if i go for a new thing, i have more troubes usually. apt-get is (imho) the default for ubuntu
<mornfall> kasim: *shrug* i'd assume that since apt can't handle it (obviously) you would try something with better chances of succeeding =)
<kasim> is your aptitude a CLI tool?
<phanter> hello, I just migrated from ubuntu to kubuntu. works great!
<Chousuke> kasim: aptitude is default :/
<Chousuke> or either of them, really.
<kasim> mornfall: since i cant install anything it wont be easier with a new frontend. ok lets see what i get ...
<phanter> how can I startup a program automaticly after I login in kde
<spiral> phanter: ~/.kde/Autostart
<phanter> <spiral> oke, thanks. There is no program (GUI) who can do this job ?
<spiral> phanter: dunno, but it's not that hard, you just have to put a shortcut or script there...
<spiral> maybe there's a gui, but I've been doing this way for years
<phanter> spiral: how do I make a shortcut?
<spiral> phanter: you can either put a symlink, create a script, or drag & drop a shortcut from let's say the k menu in this folder
<phanter> spiral: I found it.... wow that kde works great (I used gnome for a couple of years, but now I am impressed)
<spiral> :-)
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> KDE rules
<kalenedrael> Yes, KDE is nice.
<mars> No
<mars> KDE is not nice
<mars> KDE is the best :)
<kalenedrael> Yes, it is.
<phanter> if I switch between desktops I still see the desktop-click-buttons-for-running-programs from programs that are active in an other desktop. How can I change this?
<robin_2> phanter: yeah gnome looks obsolete
<kalenedrael> You go to the control center
<phanter> kalenedrael: system settings ?
<kalenedrael> I dunno, I'm checking.
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> question
<TokenBad> when I updated breezy
<TokenBad> it installed gnome
<TokenBad> so now can boot into gnome and kde
<TokenBad> in gnome I can use my open gl graphics
<kalenedrael> Control center -> Taskbar
<kalenedrael> Err...
<kalenedrael> Control center -> Desktop -> Taskbar
<TokenBad> I boot into KDE
<TokenBad> and it can't
<TokenBad> any idea's on this?
<kalenedrael> Un-check 'Show windows from all desktops'
<TokenBad> I want to use KDE
<TokenBad> but it will not use open GL
<phanter> kalenedrael: I do not find the control center. Where can I find it or should i install it?
<kalenedrael> TokenBad, what driver are you using?
<TokenBad> nvidia
<kalenedrael> phanter, type 'kcontrol' at a console.
<TokenBad> or so the x conf file says
<kalenedrael> TokenBad, will X start at all, or is it just OpenGL that won't work?
<TokenBad> kalenedrael, not sure
<TokenBad> think its opengl
<kalenedrael> I suggest reinstalling the drivers.
<TokenBad> cause when tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<TokenBad> it says can't cause X is running
<kasim> mornfall: as expected, i cant install anything, with my broken installation including aptitude :=(
<kalenedrael> TokenBad, stop X then :P
<TokenBad> kalenedrael, how?
<TokenBad> haven't stopped it before
<kalenedrael> You use kde, right?
<TokenBad> well in gnome right now
<TokenBad> but want to use kde
<TokenBad> if need to will boot back into kde
<TokenBad> cause I was testing to see if open gl worked in gnome
<kalenedrael> Ok, hit ctrl-alt-f2 to go to a full-screen console. Log in, then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<TokenBad> which it does
<kalenedrael> Hit alt-f7 to go back to X.
<kalenedrael> (Er, well, X won't be running if you stop it.)
<jrattner1> I want breezy's wireless and bluetooth support
<TokenBad> ok I did that
<TokenBad> and it told me it was still running
<kalenedrael> Umm, odd.
<kalenedrael> Are you running kdm or gdm?
<TokenBad> mean before now anyway
<TokenBad> well before it was prob kdm
<TokenBad> which is prob why it didn't work
<TokenBad> heheh
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<TokenBad> let me try now
<TokenBad> with gdm
<TokenBad> since in gnome now
<FireBurnUK> Hi
<TokenBad> ok got it to go further this time
<FireBurnUK> A quick question for those in the know
<TokenBad> but says something about the kernal
<TokenBad> so assume need the headers
<FireBurnUK> Does kubuntu support bluetooth input device out the box like ubuntu advertises?
<TokenBad> whats the file name for the headers?
<TokenBad> for the kernal?
<crimsun> linux-headers-$(uname -r) is the package name.
<TokenBad> thanks crimsun
<mars> How to install deb files?
<epzt> apt-get install ...
<mars> ?
<mars> yes
<mars> but there is somethibg wrong with my respositories
<mars> do i downloadefd opera.deb
<mars> how can i intall it?
<mars> install**
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i opera....deb
<crimsun> replace "opera....deb" with the actual filename
<elcuco> Riddell, here?
<mars> ok thanks
<elcuco> question to the channel:
<elcuco> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17287
<elcuco> is this as kubuntu bug or kde bug?
<spiral> hmmm... please... does anyone know why gpg insults me about gpgme since I upgraded to kmail 3.4.3 via apt ?
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> I got the headers
<TokenBad> and tried to install the nvidia drivers
<TokenBad> and says there is no linux kernal or something
<TokenBad> and ask to try and get from their site
<TokenBad> and says can't find it
<TokenBad> any info on this?
* TokenBad is scratching head
<TokenBad> umm
<TokenBad> all of a sudden my open gl stuff is working
<nalioth> TokenBad: get linux-source to match your kernel
<TokenBad> yeah
<sorush20> why do I keep getting access denied when I try to delete my files that are on my user space and not the root user space.. 
<robin_2> sorush20: the files aren't opened by any program?
<nalioth> sorush20: who deleted them?
<SMiLeaf> Hi, I'm getting a seg fault while shutting down.
<SMiLeaf> and there is alot to type.. but it has to do with halt
<kasim> mornfall: seems to go better now. I deleted kaffeeine.mo package with --force-depends, could then do a apt-get -f install and can now upgrade to breezy
<libben> http://www.framestore-cfc.com/press/05pr/051003noitulove/amv_gune339_050_qt.mov
<sorush20> nalioth: no one deleted them I just keep getting access denied.. I don't understand why...? 
<nalioth> sorush20: run "ls -l filename" on them and see who owns them
<sorush20> nalioth: I could just right click on them and find out the owner by the permission sections button right.., well I've done that I get me sam as the user.. so what now.. 
<sorush20> here is what I get for the file that I'm trying to get rid of.. -rw-are--are--   1 sam  sam       25414 2005-10-10 20:11 merkel.jpg
<MustafaTemizel> Hey! Pls write your comments ! > http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30037
<nalioth> sorush20: can you delete them usin sudo?
<libben> http://www.yuretz.ru/prikol.php?id=471
<TedLemon> Is anybody successfully using SMTP+SSL with kmail?
<robin_2> MustafaTemizel: it's only a button?
<MustafaTemizel> :)
<MustafaTemizel> yeah
<MustafaTemizel> and kkicker bacground
<MustafaTemizel> background
<robin_2> MustafaTemizel: hmm, well I like the default one. sry :)
<MustafaTemizel> robin_2: :))
<sorush20> nalioth: it is possible to delete using sudo konqueror.. but that seems very stupid... I don't know what the hell has happened.. 
<Abysmal> how hard is it to convert a umbutu system to kubuntu??
<nalioth> sorush20: it is not advised to open kde gui apps with root powers. if you desire to do it, type "kdese konqueror"
<nalioth> Abysmal: by typing "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"     pretty easy, eh?
<hussam> Abysmal: not sure about removing gnome but sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should give you all kubuntu packages.
<Abysmal> thanks...
<MustafaTemizel> What is Edubuntu's default desktop? Gnome or KDE?
<Riddell> gnome
<MustafaTemizel> thx Riddell 
<MustafaTemizel> I am finding Linspire Clear window style for Kubuntu
<robin_2> anyone problems with kdeveloper designer ? It crashes immediatly when I try to run it.
<Rev-Marc> how and where can I download KOffice, as a .deb as I know nothing about installing source files?
<MustafaTemizel> robin_2:  I dont use it
<robin_2> MustafaTemizel: ok.
<MustafaTemizel> Rev-Marc: packages.ubuntu.com
<Rev-Marc> I will try that
<robin_2> Rev-Marc: you can install it also with adept.
<SMiLeaf> really needs to be an easier way to copy crashes on shutdown to a file :)
<MustafaTemizel> yeah. adept is very useful
<MustafaTemizel> easier than kynaptic
<SMiLeaf> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/389435
<robin_2> ye
<robin_2> s
<Rev-Marc> what is adept?
<SMiLeaf> I think it has something to do with the fact that my mobo/cpu or something has a known problem with something to do with acpi or w/e .. I saw that error in 1 install I did
<robin_2> Rev-Marc: new package manager in 5.10 (breeze).. it's a kde frontend to apt.
<MustafaTemizel> 5.10 RC
<robin_2> SMiLeaf: apm problems i think
<SMiLeaf> robin_2: yah
<robin_2> SMiLeaf: you can turn off apm with a kernel option I think.
<SMiLeaf> apm=off was it?
<MustafaTemizel> I am finding Linspire Clear window style deb package!!
<robin_2> SMiLeaf: thought so, but you can lookup it up in the Documentation in the kernel source.
<Rev-Marc> I found adept and put in KOffice and it found nothing
<MustafaTemizel> bye
<SMiLeaf> robin_2: yup .. apm=off
<umberleigh> hi. does anyone know when final release date of kubuntu breezy is?
<nalioth> umberleigh: oct 13
<SMiLeaf> umm.. where is the grub config?..
<umberleigh> the same as the main ubuntu release then :)
<SMiLeaf> oh duh.. I see it .. sorry
<TedLemon> Has anybody seen this error in kmail: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'smtps'.?
<SMiLeaf> robin_2: no effect. still halt still seg faults on power off.. it's fine for a reboot tho.
<SMiLeaf> call stack is twice as long tho :)
<TokenBad> how many lang does kubuntu support
<TokenBad> meaning how many lang packages does it come with by default
<SMiLeaf> maybe I'll just compile my own kernel :/
<SMiLeaf> still gotta figure out my audio card irq issue :)
<SMiLeaf> anyone know how to do that?
<bjornie> Hey, I'm trying to listen to MP3 in my new Kubuntu installation, but it doesn't work... Kaffeine says I don't have the right codecs, but as far as I know gstreamer is all I would really need?!
<SMiLeaf> gstreamer I think is split up into seperate plugins.
<bjornie> Yes, but I've installed gstreamer0.8-plugin from the resp... I've installed the -mad as well. Nothing seems to work
<robin_2> what is the best way to report bugs, bugzilla.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net ?
<Riddell> robin_2: bugzilla for main, launchpad for universe
<Riddell> for the moment anyway
<robin_2> Riddell: okay
<robin_2> hmm, than I have to report my bug about kaffeine again on bugzilla.
<inc|freaky> good night all ;D
<robin_2> Riddell: thx.
<robin_2> cya
<lippel> hi
<lippel> i use openoffice2 beta from breezy, and the font it uses is somewhat broken
<lippel> http://www-user.rhrk.uni-kl.de/~f_osterf/temp/broken-oocalc.png
<lippel> look at the "r"
<lippel> anyone around with the same problem?
<orugo> hey
<orugo> how do i mount my windows partition in kubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orugo about mountwindows
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orugo about windowsdrives
<orugo> hey
<orugo> ubotu rulez!!!
<ubotu> orugo: I haven't a clue
<orugo> ahahaha
<orugo> really good!
<orugo> hey i will ask a stupid question
<orugo> whats my root password?????????????'
<orugo> ahahah
<nalioth> orugo: make it REALLY stupid
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orugo about root
<orugo> hahaah
<orugo> hey
<orugo> who made ubotu?
<orugo> its REALLY good
<slow-motion> n8
<nalioth> orugo: ubotu is a blootbot
<orugo> i know that its a bot but what is a BLOOTbot?
<nalioth> orugo: open a terminal and type "apt-cache show blootbot"
<orugo> i dont have the package :(
<orugo> (ubotu solved my problem!!!!!!!!!)
<orugo> haha
<orugo> it rulez
<TokenBad> #  2005-10-02: 55 CDs (sent to shipping company)  
<TokenBad> YES!!
<orugo> hey
<orugo> theres something like XKILL in kubuntu?
<orugo> killing applications
<neema> hey everyone, im new to kubuntu.... just messin around with it on my ibook
<Blissex> orugo: you can use 'top' or 'htop' to see apps and kill them
<neema> wanted to know if there is any other desktop environments i should check out?
<neema> is fluxbox any good?
<Blissex> neema: it is not an environment, it is a (minimalistic) window manager.
<Blissex> neema: it is pretty good, also look at OpenBox for nice window managers.
<Blissex> neema: The other ''major'' desktop environment is XFCE, and there is a new Ubuntu subprojects, Xubuntu, to deliver an XFCE based Ubuntu.
<neema> alright cool thanks
<neema> im moving over from OS X
<neema> so i know a little about the *nixes
<neema> but not too much
<orugo> hey blissex
<nalioth> neema: keep in mind that a lot of *nix usability is taken away by NetInfo in OSX
<orugo> sorry what did you say about top or htop?
<neema> really?
<neema> nalioth: explain pls :)
<orugo> i mean in MANDRAKE theres an applet (i dont know if its an apllet) who can kill your apps
<orugo> like closing procces in winxp or something
<nalioth> neema: several *nix commands and functions are the responsibility of the NetInfo system in OSX
<nalioth> orugo: it's called "xkill" and it is here, too
<orugo> i like blackbox too
<orugo> right
<orugo> is here?
<orugo> in the package manager i couldnt find it
<Blissex> neema: there is a nice site that lists all the desktop environments and window managers, http://WWW.XWinMan.org/ (IIRC)
<orugo> alguien halba espaol?
<Blissex> neema: but KDE is pretty good as a default.
<neema> cool thx
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<neema> yea, i was gonna ask... did i make a good choice pickin ubuntu/kubuntu as my first distro?
<Blissex> orugo: there are many ''kill process'' apps, the simplest are 'top' or 'htop' in a console.
<nalioth> neema: you ask in #kubuntu? what answer would you like?
<Blissex> neema: yes, it is very much oriented to people like you.
<orugo> yes but i want xkill if i can cause its really simple and fast
<Blissex> nalioth: it could be that instead Kubuntu were a server oriented distro, or an embedded distro.
<Blissex> orugo: there is a process killer that is a modified version of Doom: processes are repesented by monsters that walk around, and you kill a process by shooting it.
<orugo> neema: kubuntu is the best for "GRAPHIC" users (like me for example)
<nalioth> orugo: alt-f2, and type xkill in the box
<neema> is anyone running PPC?
<orugo> blissex: GOOD!!! ahaha
<Blissex> orugo: wait a second for a link... They have screenshots.
<orugo> nalioth: IT WORKS! tks a lot
<orugo> blissex: good, tks!!
<nalioth> neema: yes we are
<neema> would ppl recommend installing xfce on kubuntu?
<neema> is it worth checkin out?
<orugo> neema: im a newbie... but i didnt like xfce
<Blissex> neema: nahhh, unless your PC is quite small.
<jrattner1> whats the difference between installing KDE from synaptic or kubuntu
<orugo> kubuntu haven't gnome by default.. haha
<orugo> maybe using kubuntu is more "natural" that using ubuntu with kde. i dont know
<neema> Blissex: PPC here :), running my G4 iBook
<coruja> neema: do you know that you can install several window managers at the same time to have them at your disposal? so install some and simply take a look :)
<orugo> hey what about CDE?
<Blissex> orugo: http://slashdot.org/articles/99/10/20/1110242.shtml
<orugo> blissex: tks a lot!!!!!
<neema> coruja: oh sweet
<neema> alright - how do i install xfce
<orugo> xfce is not good for me..
<Blissex> neema: there is a single package that installs everything...
<orugo> maybe you should try something like blackbox
<Blissex> neema: try 'apt-cache search xfce' for a list of likely names :-)
<orugo> hey
<orugo> tuxracer needs a fast video card right?
<orugo> haha
<Blissex> neema: for a small PC with KDE, I have started writing some suggestions here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxKDE.html towards the end
<orugo> it sucks on my 32mb onboard
<Blissex> orugo: it needs 3D acceleration, not a particularly fast card. But 3D acceleration is often a pain to setup.
<orugo> haha
<orugo> well
<orugo> i cant play it :(
<orugo> neema: enlightment rulez
<orugo> too
<orugo> really fast ton slows pc
<neema> whoa enlightment looks crazy, a little too crazy for me thoguh
<neema> lol
<orugo> ahhaa
<[LethAL] > I don't like the unfinished graphics of it...
<orugo> enlightment is for artists maybe ahah
<[LethAL] > How do I make a program/script run on lgoin?
<[LethAL] > login*
<orugo> oh
<orugo> i dont know and i wanted to do that before
<orugo> haha
<orugo> :(
<orugo> (im a newbie)
<[LethAL] > lol
<logikal> how do i change packet size when im pinging?
<[LethAL] > I'm moving from Gnome
<orugo> (and i speak a very poor enlglish)
<[LethAL] > -s packetsize
<neema> alright well thanks for the help and info everyone
<neema> ill be back later on
<neema> peace
<logikal> thx
<[LethAL] > np :)
#kubuntu 2005-10-16
<chavo> [LethAL] , ~/.kde/Autostart is the startup folder. Put your scripts in there
<[LethAL] > Ah cool
<orugo> hey
<[LethAL] > Symlinks will work I assume?
<orugo> newbie question:
<nalioth> symlinks are great
<orugo> what do i do when idownload a debian package
<orugo> :(
<nalioth> orugo: you shouldnt d/l a debian pkg
<chavo> sure, but if you log out wiht the program running it will save your session anyway
<orugo> ahahhaa
<orugo> oh
<nalioth> orugo: what program do you want?
<orugo> amsn!
<[LethAL] > chavo: It's Azureus... In Gnome it didn't, so I assume it won't here
<chavo> [LethAL] , yeah the session saver might not be able to handle that, better to make a script or link
<[LethAL] > ;)
<[LethAL] > How do I make a symlink again?
<[LethAL] > !lart
<[LethAL] > gah
<[LethAL] > !lart me
* ubotu strangles [lethal]  with a doohicky mouse cord
<chavo> ln -s target link
<_juju> how to become root
<orugo> _juju: kubuntu doesnt uses root
<orugo> it uses sudo
<[LethAL] > !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<neema> hey everyone im back
<neema> lol
<[LethAL] > :)
<neema> quick question: my time keeps screwin up
<[LethAL] > sync it
<_juju> thanks
<neema> k, here is what happens though
<neema> its right in date and time
<neema> but on the panel it says something else
<[LethAL] > ?
<neema> do i need to kill the panel after i chancge it?
<[LethAL] > Possibly
<orugo> hey
<orugo> when i want to download an app
<[LethAL] > I'm off now, cya all
<orugo> what "version" do i have to download
<orugo> debian package?
<orugo> no
<chavo> orugo, always make sure the app is not available in the ubuntu repositories before looking elsewhere
<neema> hey, really basic question... how do i unmount a ext drive>
<neema> ?
<orugo>                yesd chavo
<orugo> i did that
<chavo> ok
<orugo> and i couldnt find AMSN :(
<chavo> neema, umount /dev/device
<orugo> chavo
<orugo> you mean kynaptic
<orugo> ?
<chavo> orugo, yes
<orugo> or a web package list?
<orugo> oh
<orugo> so i did it :(
<neema> chavo: is there a graphical way to do it?
<neema> oh.. pff, im stupid. rightclick; safely remove
<neema> fuckin ibook with one button lol
<chavo> neema, there you go :)
<chavo> hehe
<neema> is there anyway to enhance my trackpad?
<neema> there is a program in OS X that lets you make a virtual button on the corner of the trackpad
<neema> is there anything i could use in kubuntu
<nalioth> orugo: use synaptic. dont download anything from the web
<chavo> there's something to configure trackpads yes, I can't recall the name
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orugo about sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orugo about repos
<chavo> amsn is available
<orugo> i shouldnt download ANYTHING from web?
<orugo> is available?
<orugo> ohh
<orugo> great!!!
<chavo> just have to set up your sources as ubotu described
<orugo> yes
<orugo> im doing that
<orugo> tks a lot
<orugo> im a big newbie
<orugo> :D
<chavo> no problem
<orugo> and thats my second DAY on kubuntu haha
<orugo> i used mandrake xD
<chavo> I used mandrake for years
<orugo> kubuntu is REALLY better
<neema> hey, what's a easy way to restart the panel?
<chavo> and Redhat before that, my second day on Linux was a nightmare
<orugo> linux is GREAT except for 2 things
<chavo> neema, try this in run dialog -> dcopquit kicker && kicker
<orugo> 1st: i dont have the SOUND apps i need (like nuendo or cubase, soundforge on windows)
<orugo> 2st: i couldnt play fifa2000 :D
<neema> chavo: nice it did it
<neema> but my time is still fucked
<chavo> neema, the time itself or the format?
<neema> the time
<`Nomad> ubotu: tell `Nomad about sources
<neema> it says 10:20pm
<neema> im in PDT
<neema> lol
<neema> the settings dont stick in the date and time panel
<neema> is it a 5.10 RC bug?
<neema> alright, i reset the time using the public time server
<neema> and i selected the right time zone
<neema> in the date and time settings it says 15:21
<neema> so thats right
<neema> but in the panel is says 10:21pm....
<chavo> wierd
<orugo> hey
<orugo> chavo
<orugo> so
<orugo> i have the kynaptic right
<orugo> where do i ADD re repos..
<chavo> orugo, I don't think you can with kynaptic
<chavo> have to edit manually or get synaptic
<orugo> synaptic is the ubuntu version right?
<orugo> where how can i edit manually :D
<chavo> yes
<orugo> where = well
<chavo> orugo, /etc/apt/sources.list you have to be root
<`Nomad> ubotu: tell `Nomad about wacom
<orugo> great
<neema> does anyone know of an advanced trackpad driver by any chance?
<neema> i really gotta get a second button here
<chavo> neema, afaik you can do it with the synaptics driver, I've never configured it myself though
<neema> k
<neema> ill try it out
<coruja> neema: ksynaptics - A KDE application to configure Synaptics TouchPad (for kde)
<chavo> I knew there was a tool, like I said didn't remeber the name
<orugo> chavo: last question, i opened the source.list file .. what do i do i REPLACE the content with the ubotu's one?
<nutate> neema: maybe it's an issue with UCT (GMT) vs your timezone
<chavo> I'm going to install kubuntu on my laptop when breezy is final
<orugo> hey is breezy working ok?
<coruja> chavo: i 'discovered' it while searching synaptic clones ;)
<neema> coruja: sweet,where can i get it
<neema> nutate: i think it is
<`Nomad> Any suggestions or warnign before I try to make my wacom tablet work?
<neema> but why does it keep resetting?
<chavo> orugo, I'm not exactly sure, it's been so long since I did it and I'm running breezy here
<coruja> neema: it's in the repos
<orugo> i want the new kde desktop
<orugo> haha
<orugo> kde 3.5
<neema> not in the default repos i take it?
<coruja> it's in the universe repo
<coruja> maybe not enabled yet?
<neema> probably not....
<BlankB> `Nomad : I got my wacom to work yesterday but I removed it a few minutes later. It was a serial port one. I used a usb->serial converter.
<neema> why'd 5.10 switch to adept?
<`Nomad> BlankB: Thanks, I needed a bit of hope..  I tried this on Mandrake a while ago an dit was quite an experience. :)
<BlankB> `Nomad : the reason I removed it was because It was too touchy on the down and I kept moving my gimp menus around without meaning too. I will try again and tweak it later.
<juju> my display  800x600 to big, 1024x768 still big,1280x1224 to small
<BlankB> `Nomad : I only had to add a few dozen easy lines to xorg.conf it was on 5.04
<orugo> hey
<orugo> how do i "become root"
<orugo> to change the attributes of a file
<TedLemon> orugo: sudo ...
<BlankB> `Nomad be sure to install the "wacom-tools" package it has some good debug tools like: wacdump
<orugo> yes but
<orugo> i mean
<orugo> thats in the console
<orugo> what about the graphic interfase :P
<TedLemon> yup.
<orugo> can i operate like a root inn the kde?
<neema> problem... when i try to do ./configure i get error saying no acceptabnle c complier found in $path
<`Nomad> BkankB:  I did install the wacom-tools yes, but thanks. :)
<`Nomad> I just plugged in my USB tablet and it works..!   No pressure sensitivity, but it worked right away.. :)
<`Nomad> Yahoooo!
<neema> anyone??
<`Nomad> neema:  Install gcc an dg++
<`Nomad> and g++
<`Nomad> sudo apt-get install gcc g++
<neema> alright thx
<neema> how come there are so many updates when i run adept every day?
<`Nomad> it<s not out officially yet, expect lots of updates still
<`Nomad> man I need my french keyboard layout!!  :)
<neema> nomad: when it is final, will i have to reinstall? (burn new iso) or will i be able to update to the final
<coruja> neema: just keep updating, that's enough :)
<estevao> hey guys
<neema> alright thx
<`Nomad> neema:  you may never re-install again, the updating system on ubuntu is excellent
* `Nomad is killing X to get his tablet working..  Yipeekayeah!
<estevao> When installing kubuntu, i get some error "unable to install initrd-tools, check the logs", where could be the problem?
<neema> nomad: awesome thx. i installed gcc and g++ but now heres the error i got:
<neema> checking for C complioer default output file name... configure: error: C complier cannot create executables
<nalioth> neema: install "build-essential"
<BlankB> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neema> alright thx
<neema> k, NEXT! :)
<neema> umm, i installed kbuntu before OS X
<neema> will i be able to install OS X without fuckin up my kubuntu install
<Riddell> neema: only if you have a partition spare
<neema> of course i do :)
<neema> but will it mess up the bootstrap and stuff?
<neema> cuase i still want to use yaboot
<estevao> When installing kubuntu, i get some error "unable to install initrd-tools, check the logs", where could be the problem?
<estevao> no idea? =)
<nalioth> neema: mac users are able to fix yaboot easily
<nalioth> neema: dont sweat it, and continue
<neema> alright thx
<neema> i dunno, im kinda skeptical though
<neema> i wanna mkae sure that kubuntu is my best choice
<neema> cause there are so many freakin distros
<neema> and so many wm's....
<satafterh> I am trying to copy avi's over home networks from and xp machine to mine, I can copy most other files but error keeps coming up that it cant read the avi's. I know the avi's are good files, this is not a playing issue it is coping them over my networl, any idea's?
<Sgep> Where can I find out what I can type w/ the Compose key?
<`Nomad> Whenever I reboot my system shuts down instead..  Where is that set?
<fatejudger> does anyone here use the kaffeine-mozilla plugin?
<fatejudger> every time I use it to open up more than one piece of media it crashes
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: 2 media files at the same, or one after another?
<fatejudger> one after another
<fatejudger> for example
<fatejudger> I was previewing the tracks of an album on amazon.com
<fatejudger> I listened to one sample and go to click on another
<fatejudger> and firefox just closes
<fatejudger> without any warning or anything
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: I had a similar problem with the kaffeine-mozilla package in hoary, but I'm at apple.com/quicktime now, and not having any issues loading one trailer after another
<fatejudger> go to amazon.com and try what I did
<philipacamaniac> doing
<fatejudger> are you using breezy?
<philipacamaniac> what player do you choose? (breezy:yes)
<fatejudger> kaffeine
<fatejudger> you have to use kaffeine
<fatejudger> there isn't another plugin for a different player
<philipacamaniac> no i mean, doesn't amazon ask for a player?
<fatejudger> just use windows media
<philipacamaniac> ok
<fatejudger> you did get the codecs didn't you?
<philipacamaniac> oh yeah
<fatejudger> I still haven't dist-upgrade (ed) yet
<fatejudger> or is it update
<fatejudger> I forget
<philipacamaniac> well, you may want to see a bug I filed for the package then
<philipacamaniac> dist-upgrade
<philipacamaniac> the hoary kaffeine-mozilla never got fixed
<fatejudger> I want to wait until breezy is on the final version before I upgrade
<fatejudger> but the breezy one did?
<philipacamaniac> checking now...
<juju> For a new release is being very pain full.resolution does not work, and to start firefox there is a window asking that can not find /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/index.html
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: DOH!
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<philipacamaniac> firefox crashes every time
<philipacamaniac> but i'm using the default gstreamer engine - I'm about to switch to xine to see if there is a difference
<juju> no I jusk click ok on that window and fire fox open ok
<Sgep> That reminds me, can I use xine from the command line somehow?
<fatejudger> xine [filename]  ?
<fatejudger> I've never tried
<fatejudger> I think you have to use a frontend
<fatejudger> I know mplayer has a non-gui version
<philipacamaniac> man xie
<philipacamaniac> whoops
<philipacamaniac> man xine
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<Sgep> Is there a command-line frontend?
* philipacamaniac believes it would be useful for him to install xine BEFORE trying to run it
<philipacamaniac> hehe
<philipacamaniac> having xine engines and frontends doesn't always mean you have xine
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: are you checking the breezy bug reports to find out about the kaffeine-mozilla plugin?
<philipacamaniac> not yet, but they wouldn't be in bugzilla - they'd be in malone for universe bugs
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: okay, firefox crashed after clicking the second song
<philipacamaniac> so the problem hasn't been fixed
<fatejudger> well this is stupid
<fatejudger> who's in charge of the kaffeine-mozilla project?
<philipacamaniac> btw, I've been using konqueror for everything but gmail
<philipacamaniac> that's a real good question
<fatejudger> I can't stand konqueror
<philipacamaniac> me neither
<philipacamaniac> :)
<fatejudger> it uses a non-standard engine to render pages
<fatejudger> firefox is great with compatibility
<fatejudger> I wish that it was more tied in with the OS though, similar to Win-Firefox
<fatejudger> in the Windows version you can actually manage the extensions
<fatejudger> doesn't it do the same with Gnome?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> We hear ya, brudda!
<philipacamaniac> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/kaffeine-mozilla/+bug/440
<philipacamaniac> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/kaffeine/+bug/3032
<fatejudger> I wonder if you could just edit the about:config instead of using kaffeine-mozilla
<fatejudger> I don't think that second bug is related to this
<philipacamaniac> no, i just saw it and think "that sucks"
<fatejudger> did you just submit that first bug?
<philipacamaniac> no, look at the date - April 2005, when Hoary was first released
<fatejudger> wait
<fatejudger> you submitted that bug back then?
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: yep. I'm seeing that this may be upstream: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=326419
<fatejudger> I thought you had to use xine with Kaffeine
<fatejudger> holy shit
<fatejudger> that output is crazy
<fatejudger> I wonder if there kaffeine-mozilla source somewhere
<fatejudger> I'm not very experienced with programming
<fatejudger> but I might be able to fix it
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: in breezy, kaffeine uses gstreamer by default
<philipacamaniac> I'm a lookin'
<xyz> can i get the live cd and install it if i happend to like it ?
<crimsun> no
<philipacamaniac> xyz: that was a goal, but I don't beleive it was ever constructed, so no
<crimsun> you'll install from the install cd
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: oh, so you had to change it back to the old style to get it to crash
<xyz> you can install knoppix !?
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: so if I upgrade to breezy, it'll go away
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: right?
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: as long as you stick with gstreamer
<philipacamaniac> lemme check one more time
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: I guess I can live with this until the final iso comes out for breezy
<fatejudger> I had to manually install alsa 1.0.9,  so I don't know if it'll be compatible with the packaged version if I dist-upgrade
<crimsun> you should do a clean install then.
<fatejudger> yeah, I want to make sure I have only packages
<fatejudger> I hate make install
<crimsun> it's a bad idea to clobber the ALSA infrastructure that we have
<philipacamaniac> checkinstall is your friend
<fatejudger> yeah, I know
<fatejudger> but I couldn't checkinstall alsa
<fatejudger> it wouldn't let me
<philipacamaniac> or saving sources, and doing make uninstall
<fatejudger> and I had to have 1.0.9
<fatejudger> or my sound wouldn't work
<crimsun> what sound chipset?
<fatejudger> Sound Blaster Live
<fatejudger> it was crackley
<fatejudger> but when I upgraded it sounded great
<philipacamaniac> okay, kaffeine-mozilla is maintained by the kaffeine author at http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/
<crimsun> I doubt you needed 1.0.9
<xyz> how secure is kubuntu ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: why do you say that?
<fatejudger> crimsun: it wasn't working before, and when I upgraded it worked
<crimsun> you could have used alsa-source from universe, which is 1.0.8 and contains most of the sampling rate fixes that were committed
<xyz> do you belive in security thru anonimty ?
<philipacamaniac> xyz: there are no running services on a default installation of kubuntu, meaning very secure
<fatejudger> crimsun: well I guess I didn't know about that then...
<crimsun> fatejudger: and now you do.
<philipacamaniac> xyz: rather, no running network services, like ssh, ftp, and the like
<philipacamaniac> tight as a whistle
<fatejudger> kaffeine is embedded now?
<xyz> whats that suposed to make it safer ?
<xyz> LOL
<fatejudger> crimsun: well that's dumb, now I have to reinstall linux
<fatejudger> crimsun: and wait for the final iso to come out... I don't trust that RC release
<fatejudger> RC release... that was redundant
<xyz> do you belive in security thru anonimity ?
<xyz> do you ?
<crimsun> fatejudger: you don't _have_ to reinstall. You just need to _remove_ the ALSA driver that you compiled.
<fatejudger> xyz: I believe security kicks ass!
<fatejudger> crimsun: well how do I "_remove_" the alsa driver?
<crimsun> xyz: I believe it has its moments, but as a common paradigm, it's dangerous.
<fatejudger> I erased the sources
<xyz> fatejudger: i bellieve you to be an idiot
<crimsun> fatejudger: make uninstall after reconfiguring the sources.
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can do that?
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes.
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to clear that apt-get cache that saves all of those .deb files after you install the packages
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> I tried "autoclean", but that erased only 3 packages
<_mike> sudo apt-get clean
<fatejudger> wow, is there anything apt can't do?
<xyz>  sudo apt-get purge 
<fatejudger> oh crap
<fatejudger> which one is it?
<fatejudger> I Just did the first one
<philipacamaniac> clean will do the trick
<fatejudger> ok
<philipacamaniac> Has anyone compiled amarok from SVN?
<xyz> can apt kick your ass ?
<fatejudger> no, but I can
<crimsun> autoclean does not remove what you have if it matches the installed version
<xyz> you kick your owne ass 
<crimsun> clean is an unconditional removal
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh, okay, I get it
<xyz> LOL
<fatejudger> xyz: did you just laugh at your own joke?
<xyz> SO WHAT PURGE MEANS ?
<philipacamaniac> ?
<_mike> never used purge
<crimsun> --purge is a remove modifier
<xyz> i all ways LOL at my jokes
<crimsun> there is no purge operation for apt-get
<fatejudger> crimsun: I also installed that nvidia driver from the website
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Where do you house that enourmous ego of yours?
<xyz> whats a remove modifier ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you know how to get rid of that too?
<Abysmal> what is the root password?
<crimsun> !tell Abysmal about root
<fatejudger> I love bots
<crimsun> fatejudger: that's messier to clean up. You'll need to manually remove the symlinks and the driver.
<fatejudger> oh great, I might as well format then
<crimsun> the installer will do that for you
<xyz> Rogue_Jedi_X: insid my tiny body 
<fatejudger> crimsun: do what for me?
<Hobbsee> morning all
<crimsun> xyz: it's what you pass to remove, like --purge remove
<xyz> sure sure 
<xyz> but whats it for ?
<philipacamaniac> Hobbsee: good afternoon to you
<crimsun> fatejudger: the "formatting"
<Hobbsee> :P
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh yeah, I get that
<crimsun> xyz: it purges conffiles
<Hobbsee> enough updates for breezy today lol
<xyz> thats an anser :-)
<Hobbsee> 118 of them
<fatejudger> how long until the breezy final comes out?
<philipacamaniac> oct 13
<xyz> isnt it dapper ?
<fatejudger> I didn't know they set a date
<philipacamaniac> thursday by my calendar
<Hobbsee> no, dapper's in april next year
<crimsun> dapper doesn't open until after breezy freezes.
<fatejudger> no, dapper is the one they're working on now
<The_Vox> fatejudger: tentative date
<Hobbsee> yeah, thurs here
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, that'd be breezy.
<philipacamaniac> if if chokes and dies on wednesday, they'll push back the date
<xyz> so if theyr working on daper why isnt brezzy released allready ?
<Hobbsee> no one's running dapper yet
<crimsun> there is no dapper.
<Hobbsee> i dont think they are in particular
<Hobbsee> working on it, that is
<philipacamaniac> there is no spoon (sorry)
<crimsun> breezy hasn't frozen, so it's not possible for dapper to exist.
<Hobbsee> i think there's a page of dapper goals, but not much else
<matrix> i want to play a whole dir with videos with mplayer but some have a corrupt format it cant play. how can i make it skip errors and switch to next instead of shutting down?
<fatejudger> if you run konqueror as root and delete files, does it send them to some root "trash bin" or permanently delete them?
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: depends on how konqueror is set up for root, but it should send them to a root trashbin
<philipacamaniac> i think
<Hobbsee> there is a root trashbin?
<fatejudger> how do I purge the root trashbin?
<xyz> any one using JAP or TOR ?
<xyz> wich is better ?
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: and where is it located?
<xyz> can i used both ?
<philipacamaniac> fatejudger: I may have been mistaken. that's how it was on slackware.
<`Nomad> what are JAP and TOR?
<Hobbsee> oh good!  we've got thunderbird 1.0.7!
<fatejudger> philipacamaniac: well where is a user trashbin located?
<Hobbsee> trash: 
<fatejudger> the actual location
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's shown as trash:
<xyz> `Nomad: whats a `doing in your nick ?
<philipacamaniac> that's the ioslave
<fatejudger> yeah, but what's the ACTUAL location
<fatejudger> it isn't just in some random place called trash:/
<fatejudger> it's in the user directory somewhere
<Hobbsee> lol true
<Hobbsee> somewhere
<xyz> is TOR and JAP in uibuntu ?
<`Nomad> it's a growth.. We don't talk about it..
<fatejudger> holy crap
<fatejudger> I've found the actual trash
<philipacamaniac> :)
<philipacamaniac> whar?
<fatejudger> usrfolder/.local/share/Trash/files
<fatejudger> nothing is ever deleted!
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<fatejudger> everything I've ever put in the trash is still there
<fatejudger> this is total crap
<Hobbsee> you dont go and empty your trash?
<fatejudger> 1.3 GB of stuff
<philipacamaniac> mines empty
<fatejudger> of course I empty my trash
<`Nomad> mine,s empty too
<philipacamaniac> Hoary vs. Breezy again, eh?
<fatejudger> "/home/usrfolder/.local/share/Trash/files"
<fatejudger> and nothing is in there for you guys?
<philipacamaniac> nada
<Hobbsee> mine's empty, but i just emptied it via trash:/ anyway
<fatejudger> well this is really stupid
<fatejudger> I wonder what's going on
<fatejudger> is there a way to remove all files in a folder without erasing the folder?
<fatejudger> in the command line of course
<Hobbsee> cd to the folder, and remove *.*?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: there are directories in there too
<fatejudger> how do I remove those along with it
<fatejudger> ?
<Hobbsee> why not use konqueror and do it that way?
<fatejudger> I can't
<fatejudger> it just moves it to the trash
<Hobbsee> and i would expect everything would go, with that
<Xorlev> Hoary v. Breezy! Fight! Oooh nasty hit, Hoary has just touted its superior mouse support. Breezy counter attacks with sound by default!
<Hobbsee> then you empty the trash...
<Hobbsee> superior mouse support?  which mouse would you be trying to use?
<Xorlev> Breezy just doesn't do my mouse right for some reason. I tried both PS/2 and my USB Optical. Both work, and move around, but for a while it won't click UI elements right.
<Hobbsee> weird!
<Xorlev> Indeed
<Xorlev> Then when I was just using it, the problem went away for the rest of my session, but came back after reboot.
<Xorlev> Same problems both GNOME and KDE.
<phoenixbyrd> how do u mount an iso?
<DaSkreech> mount
<DaSkreech> phoenixbyrd: Know how to use man?
<crimsun> sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount -o loop some.iso /some_point
<DaSkreech> Not nearly as fun as right clicking huh?
<phoenixbyrd> DaSkreech: nowhere near as fun!
<phoenixbyrd> right clicking <3
* DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> There is a right click mount ISO hack for KDE I had lying around
<DaSkreech> Recognized .nrg as well
<phoenixbyrd> cool lol
<Hobbsee> havent tried mounting an iso before, what do you want to do it for?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: It's very easy
<Hobbsee> i see that, but why do you want to?
<phoenixbyrd> I needed to get at a pkg file that's got source code I need for another OS
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kurtbec> anyone no why mouse themes seem to not work when in firefox?
<Riddell> kurtbec: hoary or breezy?
<kurtbec> breezy
<propagandhi> anybody using metabar
<Hobbsee> confirming the mouse themes not working in breezy - it's really quite odd seeing my black mouse that's normally white!
<phoenixbyrd> maybe firefox is racist and don't like white mice?
<Hobbsee> lol...posibly
<Sgep> Will the PyKDE dependency issues be resolved in breezy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell, kurtbec: the mouse themes also dont work in thunderbird, if that helps
<philipacamaniac> I noticed the firefox mouse business awhile ago. Can anyone confirm that the behavior does not exist in Gnome as well?
<DaSkreech> Gimmie a sec
<Riddell> mouse themes are a pain
<Hobbsee> however mouse theme does exist in synaptic, so it shouldnt just be all gnome apps not working
<philipacamaniac> Firefox/Thunderbird aren;t really Gnome
* Hobbsee cannot stand small black mouse themes - they're far too easy to lose
<Hobbsee> i thougth they were built with gtk, and not qt
<philipacamaniac> they are GTK, but require extra hacking to get Gnome integration
<philipacamaniac> which is what Ubuntu did
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> oh, so that's why they're modified!
<Hobbsee> that makes sense
<philipacamaniac> A lot like Scribus, a QT app, but not a KDE app. Frustrating and stupid.
<philipacamaniac> Inkonsistent.
<Riddell> ff and thunderbird and XUL not GTK (XUL just happens to use GTK)
<philipacamaniac> that's right
* Hobbsee nods vaguely
<philipacamaniac> I'm sure this was mentioned earlier, but 243 package upgrades? Good grief! My 802.11b is struggling...
<Hobbsee> philipacamaniac: when did you last upgrade?
<philipacamaniac> yesterday
<Hobbsee> mine was only 118 this morning, or are you using gnome as well?
<philipacamaniac> I have a lot of universe and kde packages. sigh.
<philipacamaniac> not using gnome.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> true, and all the kde ones seem to be updating, which is nice
<philipacamaniac> to 3.4.3
<DaSkreech> Well .... 3.5 maybe?
<philipacamaniac> :)
<philipacamaniac> no
<Hobbsee> no, not 3.4.3 here
<Hobbsee> using 3.5 beta here
<philipacamaniac> well, default is now 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> ah, yes so yours are updating, which is why mine didnt...i clearly need some coke
<Abysmal> if i want to update from ubuntu to kubuntu and I currently have 5.04 installed should I upgrade to ubuntu 5.10 first then install the desktop??
<Hobbsee> did you want to keep the gnome apps?
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Can I remove all the programs in my KDE menu?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: or just remove your entire kmenu
<DaSkreech> No I want to remove the programs
<DaSkreech> Then re add
<Hobbsee> the long way would be to delete them all in kmenueditor
<Hobbsee> but there should be a shorter way if you can find the configuration file
<Abysmal> sure..
<Abysmal> is telnet/ssh diabled by default??
<philipacamaniac> Abysmal: yes
<Abysmal> how does one activate it...
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: you can do it in either order, but probably upgrade to 5.10 first
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: saves you downloading kde 3.4.2 in hoary, then 3.4.3 in breezy (unless they did put 3.4.3 in hoary as well)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I don't want to remove them from the menu I want to purge them from the system :-)
<Hobbsee> ah....
<Hobbsee> remove kubuntu-desktop then?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: As far as I know that removes the fake package but leaves the dependcies
<philipacamaniac> Hobbsee: that won't get rid of the apps
<DaSkreech> Or am I wrong?
<philipacamaniac> it is a metapackage - just a list
<philipacamaniac> It would be cool if it worked in reverse
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: can I apt-get remove something and get rid of everything that depends on it
<Hobbsee> doesnt it?  oh yes, you have to remove kde-libs
<DaSkreech> No wait
<Hobbsee> yes, kde-base or kde-libs
<DaSkreech> That it depends on
<Hobbsee> it's one of them
<DaSkreech> L(
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll just do it manually
<philipacamaniac> if you remove kdelibs , all your kde apps will be removed
* DaSkreech just wants the stuff in the menus gone
<DaSkreech> If the majority of KDE apps are in the menu that would be acceptable
<DaSkreech> reinstalling kubuntu-desktop would be a clean install of breezy right?
<DaSkreech> Or breezy apps
<philipacamaniac> basically, although it would help to have a fresh home directory before you did that
<philipacamaniac> for a truly clean breezy install
<DaSkreech> Well I just installed hoary then updated to breezy
<DaSkreech> The menus are a mess now
<DaSkreech> Really ugly
<DaSkreech> They look like Knoppix or a Default KDE install
<Hobbsee> there's always the option of downloading a daily cd and installing from that, if you prefer
<DaSkreech> Trying to play breezy off as focused or polished is impossible when it looks like that
<philipacamaniac> I believe that happens when you install kde-utils
<DaSkreech> Naw by the time that gets downloaded Breezy will be here and I have the debs from a lot of the apps already here
<Hobbsee> lol right
<philipacamaniac> try remove kdeutils
<DaSkreech> ok
<philipacamaniac> and reinstalling kubuntu-default-settings
<DaSkreech> that only removes kdeutils
<philipacamaniac> yes, which is most of the extra entries
<DaSkreech> can I remove it and all dependencies
<philipacamaniac> yes
<philipacamaniac> I mean, only if you want to remove all those things
* DaSkreech *blinks*
<DaSkreech> I'm doing it from command line and it says will remove one package 54 k
<philipacamaniac> it is a universe package
<philipacamaniac> doh!
<philipacamaniac> well, then remove whatever apps you don't want manually. sorry. :)
<Abysmal> so how does one het telnet to work so I can do my upgrade from my windows box??
<philipacamaniac> !tell Abysmal about ssh
<Abysmal> thanks..
<Abysmal> i have just finished d/ling and buring kubuntu 5.10 would it be easier just to reinstall instead of the upgrade??
<DaSkreech> Oh I hopethey change the artwork
<DaSkreech> The one I have here is terrible
<philipacamaniac> Abysmal: a clean reinstall wouldn't hurt, but dist-upgrade is functioning well
<Abysmal> i'll take the safe route.. and do a clean install...
<Abysmal> !ask about apache
<ubotu> Abysmal: Are you on ritalin?
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: which artwork? desktop background, bootsplash screen, login screen, or KDE splash screen.
<philipacamaniac> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<DaSkreech> Login screen and Bootsplash
<DaSkreech> Wait not Bootsplash
<DaSkreech> KDE splash
<philipacamaniac> I think they look nice. pfft!
<philipacamaniac> :)
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> I was kinda shocked by it
<Hobbsee> kde splash seems rather dark
<DaSkreech> I'm in a room of designers and they were all disappointed
<philipacamaniac> wait - is it a dark blue
<DaSkreech> ???
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> very
<Hobbsee> that's the boot splash, isnt it?
<DaSkreech> With all the icons across being the same
<Abysmal> anyone here runninh 5.10 as a server??
<philipacamaniac> no, that's the hideous default KDE
<philipacamaniac> Kubuntu's is much nicer
<DaSkreech> Oh Thank goodness
<Hobbsee> lol...definetly nicer
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: your kubuntu-default-settings kinda borked.
<DaSkreech> I hope so
<DaSkreech> This dist-upgrade nearly put me in the hospital
<philipacamaniac> i guess that's in kubuntu-default-artwork
<philipacamaniac> lemme check
<satafterh> dist-upgrade went as smooth as can be for me
<philipacamaniac> no, kubuntu-default-settings is it
<satafterh> kubunut rocks, i just hope they dont start charging for it, lol
<DaSkreech> satafterh: They never will
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: this is freaky, but make a backup ~/.kde and then remove ~/.kde, then sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<DaSkreech> Thats a promise from Microsof...
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> ok
<philipacamaniac> ~/.kde is the same as $HOME/.kde
* DaSkreech noddles
* philipacamaniac pokes Tm_T
<philipacamaniac> has anyone compiled amarok from SVN?
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: --reinstall?
<`Nomad> I'm stomped by somethign very stupid.. Whenever I do a reboot, command line or through the menu choices, my PC shutsdown.  That<s a new one on me.  It even does it if I do a shutdown -r now  
<Octane> any devs here?
<DaSkreech> `Nomad: What happens if you do a init 6?
<Octane> anyone know if 3.5 packages will be available for amd64?
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: yeah, it reinstalls a package that is already installed
<Abysmal> hey.. the standard install doesn't contain any server apps like apache, ssh or mysql right??
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: It's telling me invalid operation kubuntu-default-settings
<`Nomad> DaSkreech.:  Goo dquestion..  By teh way, teh runlevels are different than what I'm used to. .  is 2 teh default runlevel?
<DaSkreech> Abysmal: Nope
<Hobbsee> Octane: when they're compiled, sometime after breezy
<DaSkreech> `Nomad: Nope 5
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings --reinstall"
<Octane> Hobbsee: cuz i know i386 users got it
<`Nomad> ok.. maybe that's it.. my inittab shows 2 as teh default
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: Ah Brilliant :)
<Abysmal> is there a default firewall installed??
<philipacamaniac> no need on the default install
<Hobbsee> Octane: yeah, they're looking at doing it after breezy release I recall, as all their energy is going into breezy, which is soon to be released
<DaSkreech> Abysmal: nope You can install firestarter
<philipacamaniac> Abysmal: you can install ssh, apache, mysql and iptables (firewall backend) easily from apt-get
<Hobbsee> or guarddog
<DaSkreech> Abysmal: There is no need if you are not running servers but firestarer gives good ease of mind
<Abysmal> i really don't need on.. I have a hardware router/firewall.. so I'm happy its not installed..
<`Nomad> Woof.. I'm tired, I had set it to 6.. Good thing I went back to check.. Lol
<`Nomad> I think my new installation is all set, all I miss now is a docker, either ksmoothdock or kdocker
<philipacamaniac> so who wants to take bets as to how many more times they'll repackage the kernel before thursday?
<DaSkreech> `Nomad: Hope you have Grub :)
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: I'm thinking three
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: yeah 3 or 2
<Octane> Hobbsee: okay man thanks
<`Nomad> I think I'm going to stop updating every 5 minutes until it's out now
* DaSkreech goes through everyone of the 100 Plus applications and removes them
<DaSkreech> Whee
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: how does your artwork look now
<DaSkreech> The artwork is Kubuntu
<Abysmal> are ubuntu and kubuntu the same group??
* DaSkreech still doesn;t like the KDE splash :)
<DaSkreech> Abysmal: No
<Hobbsee> you can change it though
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> I have to get rid ofthe menus first
<philipacamaniac> Abysmal: Kubuntu is a sister-project of Ubuntu, they share the same base and many developers
<philipacamaniac> and the same servers and build-tools
<Abysmal> so its not funded like ubuntu..
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: The Ubuntu base is well built and can serve both projects
<philipacamaniac> Abysmal: uh, well it sorta is - if anyone was getting paid for it
<philipacamaniac> Canonical supports both
<philipacamaniac> Jonathan and the Kubuntu devels are as much of the Ubuntu community as anyone else
<Abysmal> i was thinking more of the shipit stuff.. its a shame its not for both..
<philipacamaniac> That was for hoary - I think Breezy might get both (don't quote me on that, though)
<Abysmal> that would be cool..
<philipacamaniac> maybe they didn't do shipit for kubuntu because that would be WAY to popular
<Abysmal> any idea who is paying for the ubuntu cd's to be distro'ed??
<philipacamaniac> Abysmal: Mark Shuttleworth
<philipacamaniac> (sabdfl on IRC, if you can find him)
<DaSkreech> Thats a strange name to have
<sproingie> i get bdfl ... what's the sa stand for?
<crimsun> self-appointed
<sproingie> ah
<philipacamaniac> what's bdfl
<Hobbsee> what's teh bdfl for?
<Abysmal> i was gonna say.. there has to be a catch.. but after reading his bio quick.. he can afford it.. nice to see someone doing something like that..
<sproingie> benevolent dictator for life
<philipacamaniac> :)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<philipacamaniac> yeah, I was just noticing a site today that had Thawte verification, and was like, hey, sabdfl came up with that
<`Nomad> This is my first time using konversation, I'm used to having a list of IRC servers come with it.. Why isn't there one with konversation?  And any idea how I could easily bring one in?
<DaSkreech> hi nalioth
<philipacamaniac> `Nomad: irc.freenode.net is the most common for the Ubuntu communities
<Hobbsee> hit F2 and add the servers you want to connect to
<Hobbsee> if that helps at all
<philipacamaniac> keyboard shortcuts = blessing from programming heaven
* sproingie keeps going back to chatzilla for irc
<nalioth> howdy
<sproingie> ksirc is pretty bad, kvirc is dreadful, and konversation is nice, but crashes all the time
<sproingie> and doesn't support conference mode
* philipacamaniac has an All-Things-KDE addiction
<nalioth> the new kvirc (the one you build yourself) is ok
<Hobbsee> really? i've yet to have konversation crash here
<Hobbsee> ever
<philipacamaniac> konversation 0.18 using 3.4.3 is very stable here
<sproingie> did all the time for me.  some kind of bug with the input bar
<sproingie> it would get to a state where the keys you typed would be "out of sync", to describe it pithily. if you backspaced all the way back, it would crash immediately
<philipacamaniac> ugh
<philipacamaniac> I'm waiting for someone to develop a QT XUL implementation
<sproingie> obvious off-by-one addressing bug of some sort in the text entry widget.  konversation's the only app that does it though
<Flying_Eagle> "All-Things-KDE addiction" lol. i got that one, too. :)
<Abysmal> damn... I just got an install failure..
* DaSkreech laughs at adept
<philipacamaniac> Flying_Eagle: it's serious - I need to probably go to KA (kdeaholics anonymous)
<cristian> hpoo
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: I opened adept and removed kdelibs and it got rid of KDE like you said
<sproingie> i use plastikfox/crystal in firefox, so chatzilla looks pretty much like kde to me
<DaSkreech> The first application it removed was adept :-)
<sproingie> and the qt theme engine for gtk apps.  not that that can make gnome's file selector any less braindead, unfortunately
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: heh! you don't need adept to continue. Use a terminal.
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: CTRL-ALT-F2
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: Oh Adept is removing everything else I think it's really funny that the first application it decides to nuke is itself
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to X
<philipacamaniac> yeah, but you should get a clean install
<Abysmal> what is adept??
<DaSkreech> Should be fun to see what it does once it's done
* DaSkreech is ashamed
* sproingie wishes he could get a plastik theme for opera
<DaSkreech> I'm using my friend as a test rat :-)
<philipacamaniac> that's the best/worst
<DaSkreech> I want to wait for the Kubuntu 3.5 install
<philipacamaniac> lol
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> why not install it now, or are you on amd64?
<philipacamaniac> gtg, Adept has just FINALLY finished all 243 upgrades (over 802.11b wifi)
<Hobbsee> wow
<DaSkreech> asked to stop KDM
<philipacamaniac> yes
<philipacamaniac> I'll be back
<DaSkreech> I said yes ( I think) and it just went right on it's way like nothing was happening
<Abysmal> what does one do when the base system fails?? i'm having a problem at "dabootstrap"
<DaSkreech> I think adept could use some more intelligent package scheduling
<c0p> hello im i have a dual boot system with kubuntu and windows xp home. im going to be re-installing windows over my existing windows partition. Will this install overwrite my grub bootloader?
<sproingie> yep, it sure will
<c0p> hmm
<c0p> how can i get my grub loader back
<sproingie> i used a system rescue cd last time i blew away my bootloader
<DaSkreech> Pray
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> and read up on grub-install
<sproingie> it was complicated.  there's probably easier ways, but i don't recall what they are
<c0p> can i use my kubuntu cd
<c0p> just re-install grub
<c0p> w/o formatting my linux partition
<sproingie> you're probably better off chaining grub from NTLDR
<c0p> hmm
<sproingie> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<c0p> thanks
<sproingie> actually that one sucks, it's out of date
<Abysmal> man this install is taking a lobg time..
<sproingie> and it assumes you're using fat32.  nevermind that url, it's crap
<Abysmal> stuck at 6% for the past 15 minutes..
<sproingie> https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-June/msg05752.html
<sproingie> that's redhat, but it shouldn't be specific to redhat
<Hobbsee> c0p: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=howto+reinstall+grub
<c0p> ok
<c0p> Hobbsee thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems, i just grabbed the link for someone in #ubuntu
<Abysmal> any comments??
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: did you backup?
<sproingie> that process makes me wish for the freebsd install process
<sproingie> where advanced install means you can jump to any point in the install
<sproingie> like "install bootloader"
<Hobbsee> sproingie: well, you pretty much do, you can hit escape and go to any part in the install
<Hobbsee> but you do have to mount the drives before it'll let you run grub
<sproingie> ah.  i thought there was something like that from long ago
<sproingie> the curse of debian installers -- you only ever do it once, so it's easy to forget how the installer works :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> only once?
<sproingie> yah, then dist-upgrade forever after
<Hobbsee> *counts the number of times she has done a ubuntu or kubuntu reinstall*
<Sgep> Bye all
<Abysmal> hobbsee: its a clean install
<Hobbsee> too many, probably up to 10 of them
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: so if you hit the power button, there's no data on there that you will care about that gets overwritten?
<sproingie> i've actually reinstalled a couple times when i made some grave screwups
<Hobbsee> heh...that assumes that the dist-upgrade works
<Hobbsee> true, same here, repeatedly lol
<sproingie> like untarring a gentoo stage3 tarball for ucLinux ... and forgetting to change to the chroot directory
<sproingie> untarred it in the root
<Hobbsee> ouch
<c0p> um
<Abysmal> dammit.. it did it again.. I can't even get a base install on the damn machine..
<c0p> what linux partitions do i mount
<Hobbsee> the ones that were mounted before
<c0p> like.. /dev/hdc5
<sproingie> i suppose if i rebooted, i would have had a shiny new gentoo system
<Hobbsee> sudo fdisk -l, and paste it?
<c0p> this is a side question but, when is breezy coming out?
<Hobbsee> lol...that'd be interesting
<Hobbsee> 13 oct
<Hobbsee> if you wanted, you could burn a cd of breezy and install from there
<c0p> and do you have to reinstall or can you dist-upgtade
<Hobbsee> either
<Abysmal> anyone have problems installing 5.10-rc??
<c0p> oh you dont have to completly re-install?
<Hobbsee> if your /home is on a separate partition, then it's easy to do either, and lose no data
<c0p> what do you mean
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: yes, mine froze the first time i tried, while partitioning
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: i hit the power button, had no problems
<Hobbsee> actually, that might have been one of my later hoary installs
<Abysmal> i get to about 25% installed and it keeps dumping.. i have tried 4 times each with a reboot.. 
* hydrogen wonders how he is upgraded to kde3.4.3
<Hobbsee> yes, it must have been a later hoary install, as i didnt have /home on it then
<hydrogen> I don't even think there is such thing as kde3.4.3
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: did you check the checksum on the cd to see if it's correct
<Hobbsee> hydrogen: there is, it just came out
<Hobbsee> !home
<ubotu> Hobbsee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Hobbsee> !/home
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five?
<Abysmal> nope.. hold
<hydrogen> its not even on kde.org
<Hobbsee> !partition
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<Hobbsee> useful
<c0p> o.0
<c0p> is it buggy?
<Hobbsee> c0p: /home keeps all your files and configurations
<Hobbsee> no, just hasnt been taught about partitions and home
<Hobbsee> c0p: you have your install cd, presumably?
<c0p> somewhere
<c0p> by buggy i was talking about kde 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> c0p: you can ignore the windows partition, but for however many kubuntu ones you have, tell the installer to mount the current / drive as /, and tell it "do not format", same for your swap and any other partitions you have
<c0p> i need to find my kubuntu cd first obviously. but yes i have it
<Hobbsee> oh, i dont know, havent tried it, but i doubt it
<c0p> oh so the cd installers over the partition?
<c0p> leaving your files?
<Abysmal> i am getting errors on open office common files.. and the md5 sums did match..
<Hobbsee> as long as you tell it "do not format" 
<Hobbsee> just read thru all the screens and it's pretty obvious: ie: format?  no, do not format it.  mount as: select / from optoins
<Hobbsee> of course, if you tell it "yes, format it", then you will overwrite all your data on that partition
<c0p> of course
<Abysmal> is there anyway i can get the installer to skip the bad file and continue.. it just keeps doing the same damn thing if i use the contiune..
<Abysmal> new cd.. here we go again..  
<Abysmal> hobbsee.. how did you get your install to work or did it fix itself??
<Hobbsee> *sigh* no one actually answered my question they way i wanted to on ubuntu forums...
<Abysmal> hobbsee.. how did you get your install to work or did it fix itself??
<Hobbsee> which, the one that froze?
<Hobbsee> i hit the power button then overwrote the partition it was supposed to be resizing when it crashed, durign the install
<Hobbsee> figuring that it was probably well and truly stuffed at that point, so i'd have to
<Abysmal> open office common something.deb
<N17R0> is there a way to hide GNOME apps from the K-menu ?
<Hobbsee> take them out?  not sure about hiding them
<N17R0> u mean removing the gnome apps ?
<TokenBad> ok question...I run xchat and xmms and tried a few of the xmms plugins and everytime try to run one..it gives same error...
<TokenBad> Can't locate Xmms/Remote.pm in @INC
<TokenBad> any idea what that means?
<Hobbsee> no, you can remove the k menu items
<Hobbsee> in kmenueditor
<chavo> TokenBad, install libxmms-perl
<N17R0> yeah I know, but would that effect the GNOME  menu?
<chavo> that means the plugin can't find a certain module
<Abysmal> hey is the istall reading from my cd or is it going out to the net as well???
<BlankB> Is there a version of Ktorrent for 5.04 or should I just go from source?
<N17R0> not that I go to GNOME and all menu items are gone
<Hobbsee> Abysmal: mostly cd, i think
<Hobbsee> N17R0: not sure, but i dont think it would, i'd imagine that the gnome and kde menu config files would be in a different place
<Hobbsee> as they use different folder names
<Hobbsee> BlankB: see if you can find a .deb for it if it's not in reps
<Hobbsee> otherwise go from source
<N17R0> ahh ok, U know where those folders are located ?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Is it Gnome 2.12?
<N17R0> I wanna know where the file hangs out on my system for kmenu and gnome menu
<N17R0> yeah Breezy-gnome 2.12
<DaSkreech> Then they can affect each other
<DaSkreech> They are both under freedesktop rules so they should be unified at some level
<TokenBad> Can't locate MP3/Info.pm
<TokenBad> what about that chavo?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Abysmal> i'm really getting pissed with this install.. time to go back to pure debian..
<kurtbec> anyone figure the issue with firefox and mouse themes in breezy?
<pet> any one has any idea why "sudo k3bsetup" gives me a blank panel?
<pet> not that it is fatal but still wtf?
<pet> any one who is not a bot move ur left ear
<DrAbyss> lame
<kurtbec> pet: it is in bugzilla.
<pet> i saw it but did not see a solution or a resolution
<kurtbec> nope not yet.
<pet> alright then
<kurtbec> hopefully in the next day or so 
<pet> cool
<TokenBad> anyone here know about the weather thing in the kde panel?
<pet> what about it?
<TokenBad> it is only showing in C
<TokenBad> I want it in F
<pet> ha
<pet> *2+32
<TokenBad> huh?
<TokenBad> you lost me
<pet> that's the approximate formulae
<TokenBad> and where put that?
<pet> in ur head
<pet> :)
<Ravensky> hey, I just helped install Kubuntu on my friend's comp. Is there a package where you can set GTK apps to use QT's theme and settings?
<TokenBad> before i updated to breezy it was showing in F
<pet> mine is in F
<TokenBad> yeah but how to set it
<TokenBad> heheh
<jago> hello all
<pet> hey, this will be a wild guess but may be in the kcontrol 
<pet> there is a customization item for displaying diff units and stuff
<pet> check that ur region is not set to europe or something
<pet> mine is US
<TokenBad> mine is to
<TokenBad> just checked
<pet> alright - i got nothing
<jago> does any dody know how i can get my new installation of breezy to boot with like the live cd does, you know running startup processes under that picture in the begining
<kurtbec> Ravensky: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<jago> just looks cool and i would like my install to do the same
<pet> perhaps /etc/init.d/usplash ?
<jago> thanks i will try that.
<pet> i guess just add it to run level 3
<pet> but mine was good by default
<kurtbec> mine was good too.  didn't say kubuntu until I installed the k7 kernel image though
<jago> yeh i guess it is be couse i have to use lilo not grub
<pet> i have grub
<pet> perhaps u need a newer kernel (mine is newer as well)
<pet> 2.6.12-9-386
<jago> yeh for some reson i have had problems running dual boot with linux and xp using grub, had to use third party and install lilo on hda1
<pet> noooooo, never had such problems in my life
<jago> i just down loaded and installed the latest breezy from the web site 2 days ago
<pet> btw, did any one get the suspend to ram thingy to work properly, i have a dell 700m.. the lid.sh script in 5.04 was better than the one in 5.10 (well relatively)
<jago> sorry guess i am just wiers.....its that damned winsh!t
<pet> so any one around here has a dell - dell500 perhaps?
<orugo> hi everyone
<jago> sorry cant remember how to check wich shell i have any help?
<jago> sorry jumping from crap to linux dayly i ment kernel
<pet> uname -a
<jago> thanks
<orugo> hey
<orugo> if i want to run games on linux
<orugo> i mean
<orugo> with wine
<orugo> what do i have to use
<orugo> wine and ..?
<jago> just wine i thought
<orugo> oh
<orugo> i heard bout WINETOOLS
<jago> right click and select open with, then find wine
<orugo> haha
<orugo> yess 
<orugo> iknow but
<orugo> i cant open some of them
<orugo> :(
<orugo> i mean is there "plugins" to make wine more efficient?
<orugo> i mean
<orugo> i just can play freecel
<orugo> haha
<orugo> anyway
<jago> yes unfortunatly wine is not perfect
<orugo> doesnt matter
<jago> it is still in development
<orugo> is really good, anyway
<jago> yes
<orugo> i can run a lot of apps that i never thought
<orugo> really good
<orugo> i ran adobe photoshop!!!!
<jago> that reminds me, i need to install that again
<jago> cool
<orugo> yeah
<jago> i ran diablo II, but did not do much just a test not sure if realy worked ...... yet
<jago> :(
<jago> no :)
<jago> that is it
<orugo> hahaha
<orugo> cool!!
<orugo> i just want to run my dear fifa 2000
<jago> not sur what that is
<orugo> (not 2001, not 98,   2000!!!!)
<jago> sorry
<orugo> :(
<orugo> ok
<DaSkreech> cedega?
<orugo> cedega
<orugo> i heard bout that
<orugo> does it work ok?
<orugo> (my english sucks)
<orugo> haha
<orugo> this irc server is really BIG
<orugo> never try to get a channels list hahahahahah
<jago> what is cedaga
<jago> sorry
<orugo> i think its a wine-like app
<orugo> but made to run games
<jago> ohhhhh, thanks
<duce> not wine, winex
<duce> u have to pay money/month to get random updates
<jago> oh.....well i think  can do with out for a while.. until i can get my wife to go for it
<TokenBad> anyone here know about the weather thing in the kde panel? it only shows in C and I want it in F...since am using kde..figure should ask in here
<jago> i think its a setting in your kde
<TokenBad> I check it
<TokenBad> its set for USA
<jago> not sure then
<satafterh> any one know the apt command to get k7 kernel
<jago> use synaptic its easier
<jago> or adapt
<jago> adept
<aliveuser> does anyone know a good rss client ??
<jago> sorry
<jago> can any one tell me how to register with free node...so i can send private messages
* os2mac says "/nickserv register <passwd>"
<jagodragon> tahnks
<os2mac> yw
<jagodragon> thanks
<os2mac> me just downloaded the rc-breezy Live ver....
<os2mac> very nice....
<Abysmal> i'm back.. after introducing my cdrom to a hammer.. no things seem to work better..
<os2mac> just wish it would save my config ala knoppix and detect my wlan0 card.
<Abysmal> where did you get the live cd??
<os2mac> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php
<StR> Hi all
* os2mac waves
<Abysmal> thanks for the link... you running a mac??
<Abysmal> anyone know what terminal 3 is for??
<os2mac> Abysmal... I am not running a Mac, I AM a Mac
<Abysmal> ok..
<Ravensky> is Azureus in the package repo?
<aliveuser> yes
<Ravensky> I couldnt find it
<Ravensky> using Adept
<logikal_> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<logikal_>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<logikal_> :(
<kurtbec> greetings all.  
<kurtbec> whats the best way just to get a listing of whats installed on your machine?
<kurtbec> just dpkg -l?
<logikal_> yeah
<kurtbec> what do the letters on the far left indicate?
<kurtbec> I see ii, rc, and some others I think
<inc|freaky> :D
<inc|freaky> good morning all :D
<inc|freaky> every1 going to school soon? :)
<Abysmal> man.. what a night.. i almost fried one of my 36.6 Gig 10K ultrawide scsi drives putting the damn case back on the computer... I'm still not sure if i did damage to one of them..
<Geno__> :/
<logikal_> how do i run the auto config from console
<Ravensky> are you sure Azureus is on the repo? Adept cant find it
<Abysmal> so i am on my 10th and final try at installing 5.10.. the first 8 where fixed when I removed my cdrom and took a hammer to it.. 
<Geno__> lol
<Ravensky> does Kubuntu have a Java chat?
<Ravensky> for this channel
<Geno__> Why?
<Geno__> Maybe there's a package for that
<Abysmal> now that sucks.. I still can't get kubuntu on.. ubuntu yes.. so it looks like i get the gnomelokk and feel for awhile..
<Abysmal> man my typing sucks...
<Geno__> lol
<_chris> how do i get w32codecs?
<_chris> ubotu
<_chris> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<juju> how to solve this problem with samba-smb4k I can see the other computers but can not conect because I need the smbmnt as root
<Strike4ce> How do I equally divide the drive on a dula boot partition?
<kernoman> anyone having problems with view profiles in konq?
<Strike4ce> oops dual boot
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: you have just one partition?
<Strike4ce> 1 harddrive
<Strike4ce> yea
<Strike4ce> 40gb
<propagandhi> ok, you will need to use a partitioning application like Partition Magic or similar to resize
<Strike4ce> yes but when I install wont it prompt me for the size?
<Strike4ce> can I make it 50%
<Strike4ce> probably as stupid question lol
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: use partition magic or similar to resize to two equal halves
<Strike4ce> i dont have
<Strike4ce> what about gparted once its installed?
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: the best way to do it, is to partition the drive before you begin the install
<Strike4ce> im doind a complete reinstall of windows
<Strike4ce> well i just formatted so I guess I could go back
<propagandhi> ahh, ok, well in that case use the windows installer to make two equal partitions
<Strike4ce> lol
<Strike4ce> so i need to start it again
<propagandhi> most probably
<Strike4ce> it is copying files now
<propagandhi> ahh gone too far
<Strike4ce> I could partition still
<Strike4ce> it allows me to create a partition
<Strike4ce> would I be able to split it then
<Strike4ce> this is addictive
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: you may as well try
<Strike4ce> When I do that and instal kubuntu it will see 2 drives right?
<Strike4ce> I need to choose hdb
<propagandhi> it will see two partitions
<Strike4ce> yea
<propagandhi> it should show one as NTFS
<Strike4ce> is it bad to reformat alot?
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i need help with OPENGL
<logikal_> Can kaffiene play embedded video?
<orugo> if i want tu run games in linux do i have to install MESA?
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: if you formatted too often it could be bad, but i havent seen a limit so far
<Strike4ce> propagandhi how old are you?
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: 22
<Strike4ce> im 34 be 35 in dec
<propagandhi> cool
<chavo> orugo, no you don't need to install mesa
<Strike4ce> my wife is 23
<Strike4ce> lol
<chavo> orugo, what video card do you have?
<propagandhi> well, good time to start using linux
<Strike4ce> I thought I was pretty knowledgeable on the pc until I started this
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: everyone thinks they're knowledgeable truth is we know crap all
<logikal_> anyone want to help me?
<logikal_> I'm trying to get embedded videos to work in Konquerer
<logikal_> Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one...
<logikal_> logikal_ Can't init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one...
<logikal_> logikal_ No useable video-driver found! (xvimagesink)
<logikal_> that's the error msgs ig et
<Strike4ce> well i work on computers and I dont know much Im amazed at how simple tings perplex most people when it comes to computers. You could probably say the same about me LOL
<logikal_> i get*
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: i think its arrogant of anyone to act superior because of knowledge in any particular area
<Strike4ce> I agree
<Strike4ce> I have noticied that older people have a fear of computers
<Strike4ce> Like they're afrai to do anything on them
<propagandhi> thats true generally, but you'd be suprised, theres some oldies out their cranking away at the computer
<Strike4ce> Oh yeah my mother is an Ebay expert. She makes a shitload of money too.
<propagandhi> ha ha
<Strike4ce> Another stupid question here but why are the fonts so small on konquerer?
<Strike4ce> I adjusted but it still did not change the address bar
<orugo> chavo i have a 32mb onboard card
<orugo> chavo: i mean, a very bad card
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: in konqueror did you do SETTINGS -> Appearance, and change the font in there
<Strike4ce> yep
<Strike4ce> The fonts in the address bar stayed the same?
<propagandhi> crazy
<chavo> Strike4ce, the address bar font is in the Appearance and Setings fonts -> GEneral
<Strike4ce> hey kubuntu works with fat32?
<chavo> orugo, not sure about that
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: you dont want fat32
<chavo> Strike4ce, it can read and write fat32
<orugo> right
<Strike4ce> I can share files then right?
<orugo> yes
<chavo> yes
<orugo> but by default kubuntu doesnt mount the windows partition
<Strike4ce> ok so it would be best to use my windows cd and make a partition. Split it down the middle
<chavo> I share my big fat32 partition with samba, very easy to set up.
<Strike4ce> ??
<kinfo> what?
<propagandhi> but you dont want to install ubuntu on a fat32 partition
<Strike4ce> ok
<chavo> I thought you were asking about sharing it on a network
<Strike4ce> gonna split her in half
<Strike4ce> lol
<orugo> hey
<Strike4ce> try anyways
<orugo> strike4ce
<orugo> listen
<Strike4ce> yes
<orugo> i have windows and linux
<orugo> windows in ntfs 
<orugo> linux in ext3 and swat
<orugo> you can do this
<orugo> install win
<orugo> if you can make a 50% great
<orugo> but if you dont
<orugo> you can use partition magic
<orugo> to resize
<Strike4ce> dont have it
<orugo> or resize the partitino in the installation of linux
<orugo> (thats not recommended, i think)
<Strike4ce> make it 50% right
<orugo> you can download from inet
<Strike4ce> free
<orugo> yes
<orugo> not the latest version
<Strike4ce> can I have the address
<orugo> wait a second
<orugo> i'll search it foryou
<orugo> wait
<Strike4ce> well I could just reinstall windows and partition it that way right?
<orugo> wait
<orugo> what do you have installed now?
<orugo> windows in 100%?
<Strike4ce> windows
<aftertaf> you can also use the ubuntu installer to repartition your windows drive without losing it.
<orugo> right!
<orugo> in all the distros
<orugo> when you install
<orugo> it allows you to make a personalized managament of the partitions
<orugo> and its very easy
<orugo> you have to resize your windows partition
<orugo> to 50$
<Strike4ce> im installing kubuntu
<Strike4ce> yea thast what I was thinking
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  same thing...... just one has gnome, one has kde
<Strike4ce> that will work?
<orugo> and then let to distribute the rest of the size
<Strike4ce> 50% will work?
<orugo> sure!
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  how big is your drive?
<orugo> 40gb
<orugo> he said
<orugo> you should do this
<orugo> 20gb FAT32: WINDOWS
<orugo> 19.5gb EXT3: linux
<orugo> 0.5 SWAT
<orugo> SWAP
<aftertaf> ok.     If you can reduce win do 20 gig, good.....    You can make do with 10 gb for linux, but better if you have more, obviously :)
<Strike4ce> im going to reinstall windows and partition it in half
<orugo> the swap partition is something like pagelife.sys of windows i think
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  i would advise mess for the / ext3, add another partition of around 3gig for /home
<orugo> now im using 10gb of linux partition
<orugo> and 05. swap
<aftertaf> *less
<orugo> aftertaf: yes but that is a little bit "dangerous" if you dont have a good control
<orugo> i mean
<orugo> i dunno
<orugo> hahaha
<aftertaf> when you set it up at install time, its not dangerous, the installer creates the mountpoints and sorts it all out itself.
<orugo> yes
<orugo> but then
<orugo> when you use linux
<Strike4ce> ok its done
<orugo> your 3b could be ..
<orugo> short
<orugo> (my english sucks, im hispanohablador)
<orugo> jhaha
<aftertaf> for home, its more than fine......
<aftertaf> home is not where you will put 50gig of mp3s anyway ;)
<Strike4ce> c and d both 19077mb
<Strike4ce> 19.07gb each
<orugo> haaahhhahahaha
<Strike4ce> what?
<Strike4ce> is that wrong?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  having a separate home partitoon can be advised if you need to reinstall, you can have certain files on there and not lose them when you reformat /
<orugo> nono
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  nope..... about the mp3s i think
<orugo> right!!
<orugo> hahahahah
<orugo> the 50gb
<orugo> haa
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  but then again, go with how you feel comfortable for now. That is what is most important.    You can reinstall later if you need to, or not at all, if all goes well.
<aftertaf> and...... welcome to ubuntu :)
<Strike4ce> ok how will i set up the other partition for ntfs after windows is installed?
<orugo> kubuntu is great
<Strike4ce> orugo are you a bot lol
<orugo> i think that before the installation of MANDRAKE ... there's a warning of installing kubuntu
<orugo> i used mandrake and when i switch to kubuntu, i was happy
* orugo wears a kubuntu t-shirt
<Strike4ce> So Whn I install kubuntu will it be ntfs on a new raw partition?
<orugo> hahahahah
<orugo> nonoo
<orugo> when you install kubuntu
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  nope.    ext3
<orugo> it needs partitions
<orugo> different
<orugo> ext3 and swap
<m0ns00n> Hey
<aftertaf> orugo:  yeah, nice OS ;)
<aftertaf> hey m0ns00n 
<m0ns00n> I'm asking something here, but it is a bit offtopic
<m0ns00n> What does "Compact folder" in Thunderbird mean?
<m0ns00n> There is no help that tells me this
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  the installer will format the / partiton and the swap partition.....
<m0ns00n> And the help google provided goes something like: "Compacting the folder will compact that folder only"
<Strike4ce> So the remainder of 19077mb will be ext3 and swap with kubuntu on the majority of the drive?
<aftertaf> m0ns00n:  lke outlook with PST files... it compacts to remove empty space when you delete files etc.... i think
<m0ns00n> aftertaf: Ok, which means?
<Strike4ce> It will leave windows intact on the other half right?
<orugo> the ntfs or fat32 partition will be the same
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  did you make a 50mb partition separate for swap?
<Strike4ce> no
<aftertaf> ahh. you need to.
<aftertaf> NEED to even.
<Strike4ce> too late
<aftertaf> 500 mb i meant. :/
<orugo> anyway
<orugo> you could do that in the installation
<m0ns00n> aftertaf: Cuz thunderbird complains about diskspace and refuses to store new sent emails. I'm thinking that client sucks ass hehe, long live KMAIL!
<Strike4ce> my windows will be on one half it wont cut into that space will it?
<orugo> 500mb right
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  you can get back to it i think.
<aftertaf> m0ns00n:  ahhhh.... bug maybe?
<orugo> the partitions will work separatly
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  nope.   you need to remove the 19gig partitoon you created, and make 2:
<orugo> like two differents hd
<m0ns00n> aftertaf: Yes, a collague of mine. Thunderbird doesn't work.
<Strike4ce> I did
<aftertaf> 1 with 500mb, as swap, one as 18.5
<orugo> linux doesnt run on fat32 partitions
<m0ns00n> aftertaf: Gonna see if an upgrade is available..
<aftertaf> hehe m0ns00n 
<Strike4ce> I will try this and see orugo you gonna be here for awhile?
<orugo> yes i think
<orugo> (i have to sleep and go to school in 2 hours)
<orugo> hahahahhahahah
<orugo> couldn't sleep
<Strike4ce> lol
<orugo> .... 
<orugo> :(
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i want to play a good game
<orugo> in my kubuntu
<orugo> haha
<orugo> but i have a 32mb onboard video card
<Strike4ce> i have a ati radeon pro turbo 128mb on laptop
<orugo> xkill
<Strike4ce> xkill?
<Strike4ce> Im gonna make a new pc soon I hope
<Strike4ce> with dual graphics
<aftertaf> orugo:  frozen bubble :)
<logikal_> anyone wanna donate a minute of their time
<logikal_> to help me get mplayer working
<orugo_> im back
<orugo_> hey
<orugo_> whats the best GUI for mldonkey?
<aftertaf> logikal_:  what gives?
<aftertaf> ok. skins thing in ubuntu ;)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anyone use digikam+flickr ?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> what's that flickr thing?
<gsuveg> http://flickr.com/
<robin_2> Why does the mouse pointer change style if I use GTK applications (like Openoffice, Firefox) in Breezy ? I think it should stay the same.
<robin_2> as the KDE pointer.
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, 
<CaiN_SA> tell me 
<CaiN_SA> what does kubuntu use to manage media devices ?
<aftertaf> kio slave, i think
<aftertaf> dunno much else about it tho....
<CaiN_SA> kk
<CaiN_SA> but it does make /media/whatever
<CaiN_SA> and fstab entries ?
<aftertaf> yeah, manages the automount of cds, usb drices etc.....
<CaiN_SA> ah kk
<CaiN_SA> you mind checking something for me ?
<aftertaf> ok.
<CaiN_SA> any of these installed : autofs pmount gnome-volume-manager magicdev
<aftertaf> on my pc? ok looking
<CaiN_SA> ya on your pc
<aftertaf> gnome vm yeah, pmount yeah
<aftertaf> autofs et magicdev nope
<CaiN_SA> kk
<CaiN_SA> you got kubuntu
<CaiN_SA> or mixed thing ?
<aftertaf> kubuntu.
<CaiN_SA> k
<aftertaf> but with some gnome stuff installed....
<CaiN_SA> ah :P
<aftertaf> but works without any gnome stuff too.
<CaiN_SA> any1 here have plain kubuntu
<CaiN_SA> that will check if gnome vm and pmount is on normal kubuntu
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, i think its tho packages
<CaiN_SA> *those
<CaiN_SA> just want to verify that they on plain kubuntu
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  you got the cd on you?
<CaiN_SA> nope
<CaiN_SA> thats the problem
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop has only pmount as a dependency
<Gangster> Alright, I need some serious help.
<CaiN_SA> ya but maby gnome volume manager is on as a base thing
<CaiN_SA> i have pmount and it doesnt work
<Gangster> Could someone help me figure out why my Kubuntu Install is hanging up?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  wouldnt think so, as it is really gnome.
<aftertaf> Gangster:  fire away
<Gangster> Well, when I load up my Kubuntu Install CD.
<Gangster> It says boot: Loading /install/vmlinuz
<Gangster> Then, I get about 10 dots.
<Gangster> And then it stops...
<aftertaf> run a md5 checksum on the iso image. if that says ok no pb, then reburn your cd.....
<Gangster> I downloaded it.
<aftertaf> it?
<Gangster> Erm...
<Gangster> I downloaded kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<aftertaf> lol :)
<Gangster> That...
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> cool.... go onto the site and see to do a checksum on the image. it could have d/led corrupted.
<Gangster> Okay, one sec... remind me how to do the whole MD5 thing?
<aftertaf> hehe knew that was coming
* aftertaf has never actually DONE it :)
<Gangster> xD;;
<Gangster> Sorry >.<
<aftertaf> hehe no, dont be ... :=)
<CaiN_SA> Gangster, 
<Gangster> Crap....
<CaiN_SA> md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Gangster> Yes>
<Gangster> I'm using WinXP, I don't have Kubuntu installed.
<Gangster> But I think I know what went wrong...
<aftertaf> lol
<Gangster> 0459bd238268db5620e2362384c87db1
<Gangster> Thats my MD5
<aftertaf> hehe Gangster .... what was it that went wrong?
<Gangster> I think this be0ab9ffde133a6b6843da8bac275b29
<Gangster> is what it's supposed to be.
<CaiN_SA> lol ya
<CaiN_SA> what program you use to write the cd ?
<Gangster> HT Fireman CD burner
<CaiN_SA> sies
<CaiN_SA> use nero
<CaiN_SA> or clone cd
<Gangster> xD;;
<Gangster> But, erm.
<CaiN_SA> lol @ ht fireman cd burner
<Gangster> Problem: Would a download accelertor have damaged the ISO image? >.>;;
<CaiN_SA> that would prolly be the problem
<CaiN_SA> erm
<CaiN_SA> md5 sum the .iso file
<CaiN_SA> and check if it matches
<Gangster> Wait... how do I run an md5 check though?
<Gangster> I have this weird program, but I don't know what it does...
<Gangster> >.>;;
<aftertaf> be0ab9ffde133a6b6843da8bac275b29  kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<aftertaf> Gangster:  you'll need to redownload...... i think
<Gangster> Yeah, probably.
<Gangster> But, still.
<seaLne> md5sum file.iso
<aftertaf> i recomnned you get the latest breezy version while at it.
<Gangster> How do I run an MD5 in WINXP?
<seaLne> don't think it comes with md5sum
<CaiN_SA> ya
<Gangster> >.>;;
<Gangster> Oh well.
<CaiN_SA> you need to download an ap
<CaiN_SA> to do it
<Gangster> Yeah, I think I have it...
<Gangster> Okay
<CaiN_SA> what download manager did you use ?
<Gangster> I used Internet Download Manager.
<Gangster> It's a weird one, but it's free.
<Gangster> =P
<CaiN_SA> idm is fine
<aftertaf> lol
<CaiN_SA> it doesnt have issues
<Gangster> So, erm.
<Gangster> What do I do now/
<CaiN_SA> lol erm
<CaiN_SA> wait
<Gangster> Erm, for?
<Gangster> xD;;
<CaiN_SA> lemme check something qujick
<Gangster> Okay
<robin_2> I don't understand, If I start synaptic from konsole with "sudo synaptic"  it uses the kde theme. While when I start it from the kde-menu it runs in the ugly gnome theme.
<aftertaf> am i wrong in this, or sholdnt you use sth else to run a X app as root?   kdesu for ex.?
<CaiN_SA> ok i dunno Gangster 
<Gangster> Okay
<Gangster> I'll redownload
<Gangster> Thanks though
<Gangster> I won't use the download manager now.
<CaiN_SA> get breezy one
<Gangster> I'll try it that way.
<Gangster> Huh?
<CaiN_SA> kubuntu breezy
<CaiN_SA> get the latest kubuntu
<Gangster> Where do i get it? >.>;;
<CaiN_SA> www.kubuntu.org :P
<Gangster> I'm completly new to Linux/Kubuntu
<robin_2> when I start an application with kdesu It won't use the kde theme, while sudo does.
<robin_2> :\
<CaiN_SA> Gangster : http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/
<seaLne> Gangster: try using bittorrent to download kubuntu
<Gangster> Okay
<Gangster> Thank you
<aftertaf> s' cool :)   and so is brezy :)
<Gangster> Crap....
<aftertaf> erf?
<Gangster> I just ran the WinMD5 program, and the MD5's come out exactly the same/
<Gangster> What could be the problem now?
<CaiN_SA> omw muy pc is slow
<CaiN_SA> if i build an iso
<aftertaf> Gangster:  you can try reburning, at a slower speed....
<CaiN_SA> my pc dies :/
<CaiN_SA> ya and use proper burner Gangster
<CaiN_SA> like clone cd
<Gangster> Okay
<Gangster> Let me check Clone CD.
<Gangster> One sec.
<Gangster> Where can I get this.. Clone CD, is it at SlySoft?
<Gangster> Looks like I have to restart my computer.
<Gangster> I'll be back soon, to tell you guys how things went =D
<Gangster> I'm trying the new CloneCD image writer now.
<Gangster> I'm trying to install this on my other computer, so I can give you guys the live updates ;D
<aftertaf> hehe Gangster you do that man ;)
<aftertaf> and ask away, for partition advice etc ;)
<Gangster> Yeah, problem.
<Gangster> That ISO Recorder thing, CloneCD, didn't work at all...
<Gangster> I'm gonna try Nero.
<aftertaf> good idea
<Gangster> Now to do this.
<Gangster> I should not select multisession, right?
<Gangster> Whatever.
<Gangster> It's burning!
<Gangster> Now, hopfully I did this right, and it just doesn't come out as an .ISO file on a disk >.>;;
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> choose burn image.
<Gangster> I've done that before, so don't laugh >.<
<aftertaf> hehe.... we all learn :)
<Gangster> xD;;
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, ps aux | grep gnome-volume-manager plz :)
<Gangster> I have to... go soon.
<Gangster> It's 5 AM >.<
<Gangster> Been at this all night, and I have school tomorrow!
<aftertaf> david     4172  0.0  0.2   3064   764 pts/5    S+   10:52   0:00 grep gnome-volume-manager
<crimsun> eh, it's 5 AM, I have to work in 3 hours, and I'm fixing vlc for universe.
<aftertaf> lol Gangster  :)
<Gangster> >.<
<Gangster> SHIT!
<Gangster> Excuse my french.
<Gangster> >.>;;
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> que pasas?
<Gangster> I burned it, and it showed up as a .ISO file on a disk!
<Gangster> xD;;
<aftertaf> LOOOOOOOOL
* aftertaf is not mocking ;)
<Gangster> I'm running out of disks here >.>;;
<CaiN_SA> kk aftertaf 
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  that help at all?
<CaiN_SA> nope
<Gangster> Found how to do it >.>;;
<Gangster> Okay, I gotta use the men's room, but I'll be back ASAP.
<Gangster> It is writing my image!
<Gangster> =D
<Gangster> This better work this time...
<Gangster> >.>;;
<Strike4ce> I installed kubunta and it would install grub but did lilo
<Strike4ce> is that ok?
<Strike4ce> it wouldnt install grub
<aftertaf> strange that, Strike4ce ....
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  different pb, but did you setup a swap partition? linux NEEDS one
<Gangster> I think this will work!!
<Strike4ce> ext3 and then mount /
<Strike4ce> it prompted me
<Strike4ce> can I change to grub later?
<Gangster> Not working...
<Gangster> Now it won't even boot to the CD.
<Strike4ce> I keep getting password failure
<Gangster> Hey Afterftaf, is there any like, boot floppies I can use to boot up into the CD?
<Strike4ce> nevermind
<Strike4ce> is boot from lilo ok?
<aftertaf> Gangster:  nope.... :/   weird that it wont work though. 
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  yes, its another boot manager.
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  what cd are you using?
<Strike4ce> the newest kubuntu cd
<Strike4ce> can I change to grub now?
<aftertaf> no need to.... but it is odd.
<Strike4ce> what is the difference?
<aftertaf> not same program... but similar function.
<aftertaf> is your disk a dynamic disk?  a 'volume' ?
<aftertaf> ie in windiws?
<Strike4ce> no
<aftertaf> ok. never mind. if it works like that it'll be fine anyway
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, ps aus | grep hal 
<CaiN_SA> plz
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, ps aux | grep hal 
<Strike4ce> its not giving me a dual boot option
<kakalto> when's breezy stable release?
<aftertaf> it wont yet.
<aftertaf> 3 days
<kakalto> kewl
<kakalto> thanks
<aftertaf> david@dell-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep hal 
<aftertaf> hal       5537  0.0  0.6   5048  1564 ?        Ss   Oct10   0:19 /usr/sbin/hald
<aftertaf> hal       5542  0.0  0.1   1864   412 ?        S    Oct10   0:00 hald-addon-acpi
<aftertaf> david     5951  0.0  0.2   3064   768 pts/5    S+   11:17   0:00 grep hal
<Strike4ce> why?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  cos it needs setting up for it. have you managed to boot into linux?
<Strike4ce> Why no dual boot option?
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, hald is doing the hardware :P
<CaiN_SA> in kubuntu that is
<Strike4ce> kubuntu is up and running
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  cool. you on it now?
<Strike4ce> yes
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  did you have the choice between lilo and grub during install?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  well done :)
<Strike4ce> no it wouldnt take grub
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  ok, for the mounting of media stuff?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  did it say why at all?
<Strike4ce> I shutdown and restarted no dual boot screen?
<Strike4ce> said error
<Gangster> Hmm, is there anything I should do special for an IBM ThinkCentre>?
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, still trying to figure that out :P
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  ok; but it boots to linux :)
<Strike4ce> yes
<aftertaf> Gangster:  ask in #ubuntu... ;)
<Strike4ce> I want windows tooo lol
<aftertaf> lol
<Strike4ce> probably gonna have to reinstall again
<aftertaf> ok. Strike4ce type df and paste the results here
<Strike4ce> wait upgrading or can I do that at same time?
<aftertaf> same time :)
<Strike4ce> where do I type df?
<aftertaf> in a console
<theine> How come Konsole has such an ugly font by default?
<aftertaf> to make you want to customise your linux, theine :)
<Strike4ce> u mean terminal?
<theine> Strike4ce: I mean Konsole
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  same thing ;)
<theine> The spacing between the letters is all messed up
<aftertaf> Konsole is a console.  Console means terminal.... 
<aftertaf> command line interface
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  run Konsole and type df
<theine> aftertaf: Don't have to tell me, but it's only konsole that has a font problem on my machine
<Strike4ce> ok did that but its on other system
<Strike4ce> laptop
<Strike4ce> what do you need?
<aftertaf> ok. what are your partitions?    hda1 etc....     name and filesystem
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  you've installed on 2 at the same time?
<Strike4ce> hda5 is one
<Strike4ce> tmpfs
<Strike4ce> dev
<aftertaf> ok.
<Strike4ce> none
<aftertaf> which is ntfs?   and which is "/"
<aftertaf> "/" means root..... the root filesystem.
<Strike4ce> hda5
<Strike4ce> i dont see ntfs
<aftertaf> fat?
<aftertaf> nooooooooooooooo
<Strike4ce> nope
<aftertaf> normal.
<aftertaf> no panic :)
<aftertaf> itsnot monted.
<Strike4ce> why wont it dual boot?
<aftertaf> you need to edit lilo.conf
<Strike4ce> can it be fixed?
<aftertaf> yes
<Strike4ce> where?
<aftertaf> the file is /etc/lilo.conf
<aftertaf> you can use nano to edit it
<Strike4ce> type that in terminal?
<aftertaf> and you'll need to have root provileges to edit it.
<aftertaf> so type:    sudo nano /etc/lilo.conf
<aftertaf> and type in YOUR user password
<aftertaf> !lilo
<ubotu> aftertaf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Strike4ce> ok got that
<Strike4ce> now what?
<aftertaf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23216
<aftertaf> sounds like your pb....
<Strike4ce> nano is up
<Strike4ce> now what?
<aftertaf> looking.....
<Strike4ce> aftertaf?
<Hobbsee> ah, looking what is the question
<Hobbsee> evening all
<Strike4ce> im not getting a dual boot system and instead of grub it only let me use lilo
<Hobbsee> what error does grub give?
<aftertaf> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+WinNT-3.html#ss3.1
<aftertaf> sometimes grub cant be installed on laptops, apparently.
<aftertaf> so ubuntu defaults to lilo.
<Strike4ce> i cant remember its already installed
<Hobbsee> ah right
<aftertaf> and we need to setup lilo for dualboot with windows
<Strike4ce> I had a succesful ubuntu instal earlier today
<Strike4ce> with grub
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  you have a "other=/dev/hdaX" section in your lilo conf file
<Strike4ce> then i did a reinstall wiped out everything installed windows and then kubunta
<aftertaf> ok.
<Strike4ce> not that I can see
<aftertaf> does it look sth like this
<aftertaf>  boot=/dev/hda
<aftertaf>       timeout=50
<aftertaf>       prompt
<aftertaf>           default=linux
<aftertaf>           vga=normal
<aftertaf>           read-only
<aftertaf>       image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.2.12-20
<aftertaf>           label=linux
<aftertaf>           root=/dev/hda3
<aftertaf>       other=/dev/hda1
<aftertaf>           label=nt
<Strike4ce> in the nano?
<aftertaf> yep
<Strike4ce> no it doesnt
<aftertaf> you have an image=/boot/vm something line?
<Strike4ce> boot=/dva/hda/ and root=/dev/hda5
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> on the line below, type other=/dev/hda1
<aftertaf> and on lne below, label=windows
<Strike4ce> oh wait I scrolled down it says other=/dva/hda4
<Strike4ce> underneath that label=hurd next line restricted
<morrow> hmmm the installer still hangs while testing http connects to the security-apt sources
<Strike4ce> alias=3
<Strike4ce> other=/dev/hda1
<aftertaf> Strike4ce:  ok. does the other line have a # in front?
<Strike4ce> label=windows3
<Strike4ce> restricted
<Strike4ce> label=windows3 does'nt
<aftertaf> and the other=/dev/hda1 line?    a # ?
<Strike4ce> yes
<aftertaf> ok. remove the #
<aftertaf> and on the restricted line too if there is one.
<Strike4ce> ok what about hda1?
<aftertaf> when done, save and quit nano..
<aftertaf> what do you mean?
<Strike4ce> it has one by restricted
<aftertaf> remove it too.
<aftertaf> then done, save and quit nano..
<Strike4ce> save session profile or default?
<aftertaf> Ctl X to quit, Y to confirm changes, Enter to keep same name
<aftertaf> you done that?
<Strike4ce> jus sec
<aftertaf> ok.
<m0ns00n> Anyone know a good mysql editor for linux?
<m0ns00n> seems like mysqlcc is gone from breezy
<Strike4ce> damn the nano is blank
<m0ns00n> (mysql-administrator isn't complete without mysql-query-browser, and the duo is a pain in the ass)
<m0ns00n> :-D
<Strike4ce> Screw it Im reinstalling windows then redo kubunta
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<Strike4ce> i messed up when I partitioned with windows install I made 2 20 gb partitions
<Strike4ce> I will install windows to the primary drive and then install kubunta and let it talk me thru like I did with the install to ubunta
<Strike4ce> I will let kubunta partition
<aftertaf> oki.
<aftertaf> that way its clean.
<aftertaf> and dont forget 500meg for swap file !!!!! :)
<Strike4ce> Will it prompt me for that?
<aftertaf> not exactly.... but you manually partition and you can do that.
<Strike4ce> ok is that hard?
<aftertaf> install win on 15 gig. and leave the rest totally empty, not even a logical parition or sth;
<aftertaf> no not hard. just read and be sure of what you do.
<Strike4ce> im installing windows now
<aftertaf> you can add your win partition to be mounted auto with a mount point from that tool.
<aftertaf> delete all. make a 15 gig partiton.
<aftertaf> leave the rest.
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> brb (food time)
<Strike4ce> then do manual with kubuntu
<aftertaf> if you get stuck, go to #ubuntu too....
<aftertaf> yes, for partitioning
<aftertaf> brb
<propagandhi> howdy
<Strike4ce> I wont be able to have to go to work soon lol
<Strike4ce> been doing this all day and night
<Strike4ce> ole lady is pissed lol
<chx> this https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8674 was once fixed -- if it's not resolved soon, I'll try to compile my own lib qt -- anyone tried that?
<crimsun> chx: it's [probably]  too late; tomorrow is freeze.
<chx> crimsun: but this is a bug... and bugs are fixed even after release, aren't they??
<crimsun> chx: only if it's either security erratum or a crasher
<chx> that's bad :(
<crimsun> sorry, but this is a very low priority issue atm
<chx> I guess but if it was fixed once...?
<chx> and it's not for me...
<chx> also, I am fine with compiling my libqt...
<chx> just need the patch :)
<crimsun> let's put this in perspective: if a patch that prevents a kernel OOPS on boot was rejected, I highly doubt a graphical issue is going to be patched.
<chx> heh
<chx> I see... but, as the issues mentions, and I have seen in a Hoary update (KDE 3.4.2 probably?) there is a patch somewhere out there which solves the thing -- it's not that I press to put that into Breezy, but I'd like to fix my own system
<chx> so, where should I start looking for the patch? :)
<asraniel> hi, what is the easiest way to make a whole partition rw for every user? now its only for the root rw, others have only r. i tried this, but it doesent worksudo chmod -R +777 * 
<aftertaf> asraniel:  see mount
<Strike4ce> aftertaf its ready again lol
<ludwig> hallo, ich habe soeben kubuntu installiert und eine frage zu kontact
<ludwig> kann mir jemand helfen?
<ludwig> ist das hier kein ffentlicher chat?
<gibarian> Hey everyone...does anyone know how to actually use Katapult?
<gsuveg> gibarian: alt + space
<gsuveg> and write what you want to run
<aftertaf> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<aftertaf> ubotu:  no, Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<ubotu> aftertaf: okay
<Gangster> Aftertaf - This thing still isn't working >.<
<aftertaf> Gangster:  there may be a pb with the image, or with your material somewhere.....
<aftertaf> i dont know what else to suggest... apart download and burn at  friends house?
<Gangster> Hmm.
<Gangster> I'll keep trying whatever I can.
<Gangster> But thanks.
<aftertaf> sorry cant help more :/
<Gangster> No problem.
<Gangster> I'll figgure it out somehow...
<Gangster> >.>;;
<Gangster> Gotta go now.
<Gangster> Talk to you later.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not like you aftertaf :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :) hows it goin?
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> can only do so much
<Kamping_Kaiser> what was up?
<aftertaf> install cd not working
<aftertaf> md5 ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :( pity
<os2mac> are there any plans afoot to add config saving and persistant /home to the LIVE distros?
<aftertaf> no idea os2mac 
<Kamping_Kaiser> not afaik. (but it may be a feature bug in bugzilla)
<aftertaf> considering principle behind live cds...... might not be either
<Kamping_Kaiser> woo linux conf au 2k6 has Mark S going :D:D *books flight to new zeland*
<os2mac> well I have been playing with this for about 2 weeks... really like the distro (much better in my opinion than Knoppix et. al.) because it actually detects my hardware and sets  up ACPI. 
<aftertaf> hehe
<os2mac> but would be nice to be able to save the NDIS install and configuration so I don't have to run a script set it up everytime I boot up.
<os2mac> and the other distro has a feature like that....
<nikkia> os2mac: knoppix always worked with my hardware, my principle issue with knoppix was always their bizarre (ab)use of the debian package system
<os2mac> you can save the config to a .img file on a thumb drive and read it at bootup.
<nikkia> ie, relying on debian's repositories for 99% of stuff, and providing -knx versions of packages that replaced debian versions, unfortunately, that means that if you want to install some things, it will depend on the wrong package, and you have to play the dpkg juggling game to remove the -knx version without upsetting the rest
<os2mac> I have weird hardware when it comes to video. I have a widescreen Dell Inspiron and no one except you guys seem to detect the video correctly and set the resolution right.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia, that sounds bezare
<Kamping_Kaiser> *bizare
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: it is
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: its even more frustrating when they have some *system* files within their own app packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. sounds.... 'interesting'....
<os2mac> I also wish that some one would write a native driver for my broadcom based wlan nic but i doubt that will happen. 
<nikkia> for example, the mime-types file is provided by the -knx version of openoffice, so you have to remove openoffice to be able to overwrite the mime-types file with debian's real system package for it
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: of course, you don't discover this until you've got apt-get in a state where its constantly trying to configure a package, so you can't apt-get remove the packages, you have to play the dpkg juggling game :)
<os2mac> and oh by the way LOVE Adept..... loathe kynaptic....
<aftertaf> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: perfect for new users :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds like knoppix is worth playing with installed ;)
<nikkia> cripes, its nearly 1pm
<nikkia> and i wanted to have a bath before heading to the office :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> i only ever ran it live, and now use ubuntu for live stuff anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nikkia, you must get up early
<Kamping_Kaiser> cos your getting up while im online
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: getting up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> out of bed
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: erm, i've been 'out of bed' about 5 hours now :P
* apokryphos has had a Metaphysics lecture already :D
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: i just need to go to the office this afternoon, and wanted a bath before i did so
<aftertaf> dont take your laptop into the bath.... sound science advise :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. your in the states? *tries to remember where ppl are*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> all the best ppl do :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *do = did ;D
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: i'm in the UK
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok. :)
<aftertaf> nikkia:  really? where abouts?
<nikkia> aftertaf: hertfordshire
<aftertaf> oki.. cool :)
<aftertaf> a fellow brit :)
<aftertaf> i'm originally from yorkshire.... but in france for 8 years now.
<bdmp> I'm looking to install Java and that bittorrent client, which I can't spell, Azaurus. Can anyone explain me how to do this?
<aftertaf> there are apparently better bittorrent clients. it is slower cos of java......
<aftertaf> echoing what i'v eheard.
<bdmp> echoing is the name of the client?
<aftertaf> nope :)    verb i was doing :)
<aftertaf> type apt-cache search torrent in a shell.
<bdmp> what are the better clients? bittornado doesn't like to continue after a restart. Kinda a pain. 
<aftertaf> that i can't tell you, i dont know.
<aftertaf> ktorrent?
<aftertaf> or qtorrent
<bdmp> I actually have qtorrent installed but it wasn't in the start menu so I didn't realize it. How can I add a icon to the start menu for a program that is not listed in it?
<aftertaf> rightclick the K menu and choose menueditor.... then add it whre you want
<bdmp> sweet. thanks
<aftertaf> :)
<cyne> how do i allow firefox to utilise my http and https protocols rather than konqueror ?
<aftertaf> change file associasions in kcontrol
<aftertaf> kde components: component chooser, even....
<cyne> thankyou aftertaf
<aftertaf> :)
<cyne> oh, nice they updated nvidia driver
<cyne> i might be able to turn on my special effects now ;)
<cyne> anyone else been updating and had success with latest nvidia?
<fabiorizzo> hi
<apokryphos> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<fabiorizzo> i got some erros when i try to use the administrative privilegies
<fabiorizzo> i can't configure anything, like network
<fabiorizzo> i'm using the kubuntu rc1
<Kamping_Kaiser> what sort of errors?
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: the wizard ignores my entered pass
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you cant get root privilages?
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: i can get in console mode, but in kde itself not
<Kamping_Kaiser> and your using breezy? hm. i thought that bug would have been fixed
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, i'm using breezy. I'm run the aptitude update, upgrade
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: now, i'm running the aptitude dist-upgrade
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: maybe this can help
<Kamping_Kaiser> fabiorizzo: i hope so, otherwise can you tell them in #ubuntu-bugs (not sure if there is a kde only chan for bugs)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats an old hoary bug if you cant use sudo
<helpme> can anyone here plz try to help me out?
<fabiorizzo> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: ask a question. if ppl can help, they will
<Kamping_Kaiser> they dont know how to help by instinct
<helpme> ya here goes...its a long request actually....
<helpme> Plz do me a favour.....and help me switch to kubuntu breezy. I'm very excited to install kubuntu breezy but the only reason that holds me back is that I have installed many bioinformatics packages via synaptic in kanotix so i do not want to lose them.
<helpme> so i just wanna know will i be able to install them in kubuntu easily? since kubuntu aint fully debain compatible??
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are the packages called? tehy may be in apt already
<Kamping_Kaiser> or are they custom debs?
<helpme> can ANYONE here plz apt-get install blast2 bioperl biofox
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info blast2
<ubotu> blast2: (Basic Local Alignment Search Tool), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.10.20041020-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 281 kB, Installed size: 868 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info bioperl
<ubotu> bioperl: (Perl tools for computational molecular biology), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 1.4-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2131 kB, Installed size: 10384 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info biofox
<Kamping_Kaiser> biofox doesnt seem to exist in apt. those others ok versions?
<helpme> also add a repo deb http://envgen.nox.ac.uk/bio-linux/ unstable bio-linux
<helpme> then apt-get bio-linux-emboss......and just see if it all gets installed or not.......
<Kamping_Kaiser> those debs may or may not work. they would with a bit of pokeing
<helpme> if yes i'd love to install kubuntu breezy......my internet is slow with limited download limit so i cant waste bandwidth....
<helpme> Kamping_Kaiser: what poking will i have to do??
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: you may have version conflicts (i dont know for sure, im not an expert on such things)
<helpme> btw how fast is the new kubuntu? does it boot faster? plz reply
<Tm_T> boot?
<Tm_T> irrelevant imho
<helpme> relevant imho
<Tm_T> how
<Tm_T> 1min boot, two weeks up
<helpme> coz it will let me into kubuntu sooner! simple! looks like u like loooooooooong boot times!
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> but I don't mind about boot time much if I know it's worth it
<Tm_T> and it is
<Tm_T> and no, it's not slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: get a milo while it boots :)
<helpme> hmmm
<helpme> !info emboss
<helpme> !info bioperl
<ubotu> bioperl: (Perl tools for computational molecular biology), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 1.4-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2131 kB, Installed size: 10384 kB
<helpme> ! ncbiinfo
<ubotu> helpme: Are you on ritalin?
<helpme> ritalin? whats ritalin?
<cyne> !info PyKDE
<helpme> !info ncbi
<amu>  !exec halt 
<ubotu> Wish i knew, amu
<Tm_T> !stfu
<ubotu> Tm_T: I give up, what is it?
<helpme> is there any place where i can search all the official kubuntu repos??
<Tm_T> good question
<helpme> for a particular package?
<helpme> ubotu: plz help
<ubotu> helpme: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Kamping_Kaiser> packages.archive.ubuntu.com or similar isnt it?
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<helpme> ubotu: huh?
<ubotu> I don't know, helpme
<regeya> !start an editor war
<ubotu> ed is better than xemacs
<Tm_T> kate!
<helpme> nedit is the best
<regeya> helpme: I think you DID get hit by a windmill.
<Kamping_Kaiser> pffh
<Tm_T> regeya: I don't think so, I know
<cyne> helpme: try kynaptic
<helpme> is ubotu a person or some automatic answering machine? im confused....
<regeya> helpme: ubotu is a BOT.
<regeya> uBOTu
<helpme> regeya:  r u referring to my choice of nedit?
<regeya> chris on a crutch
<Tm_T> helpme: apt-cache
<regeya> ubotu, I love you long time
<ubotu> regeya: What?
<regeya> ubotu, I LOVE YOU LONG TIME 
<ubotu> regeya: I don't know
<regeya> ubotu, but my feelings are clear!  why do you not love me?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, regeya
<regeya> !flame ubotu
<ubotu> regeya: Are you on ritalin?
<regeya> okay, I'm done, I swear.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. good ;)
<regeya> sorry
<regeya> just a bit of fun.  it amused me, but I'm easily amused.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok... we all do it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just while your not here so we can preach
<regeya> o_O
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0_o
<pointwood> does kde have backups of desktop settings?
<rikva> pointwood: I think not
<pointwood> when I booted my system a few minutes ago, it had completely changed my settings :(
<pointwood> all font settings were suddenly very small...
<rikva> did you do a clean shutdown?
<rikva> or an update?
<pointwood> yes and no
<rikva> strange
<pointwood> yup
<robin_2> how can I let Openoffice use my kde theme
<robin_2> instead of that ugly looking gnome stuff.
<robin_2> I mean the buttons, scrollbars etc..
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<blackflag> I have a probelm with ntfs and /or grub
<blackflag> Im not able to boot the m$ partition
<blackflag> when I select m$
<Kamping_Kaiser> doze xp?
<blackflag> i run back in the grub menu
<blackflag> yes, xp
<blackflag> pro
<blackflag> but this is new
<Kamping_Kaiser> is xp the first partition on the first drive?
<blackflag> I was able to boot the xp
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, it has been working?
<blackflag> yes its (hd0,0)
<Kamping_Kaiser> check if your menu.list was screwed over in your last update
<blackflag> the menu.lst is okay
<blackflag> I tried to mount teh partition
<blackflag> and can not
<blackflag> bad fs type
<blackflag> when I boot with grub
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you boot ubuntu and mount the partition? ie does it mount?
<blackflag> I see very short the message unknown partiton type 0x7
<blackflag> no, I cant mount the partition but can boot ubuntu
<sveri> i am not sure, but iirc hoary cannot mount ntfs partitions by default
<blackflag> but all was going, so it sdhould work
<sveri> hm, ok, so i was wrong
<blackflag> all what I find googling is
<blackflag> that there is an issue with the 2.6 kernel
<robin_2> how can I let Openoffice use my kde theme ??
<blackflag> but I had the 2.6 kernel and was able to boot m$
<blackflag> but now not
<Kamping_Kaiser> robin_2: check you have the qt packages installed
<blackflag> I really dont know what is going wrong
<sveri> blackflag: what did you change?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<blackflag> I installed a suse on a third partition
<blackflag> and can boot it
<blackflag> with the ubuntu grub
<sveri> hm, did you install a bootmanager when you installed suse?
<blackflag> qt package is installed
<blackflag> it shows me a red ntfs partition
<blackflag> so is there something wrong with ntfs?
<sveri> i dont think so
<blackflag> can I repair the ntfs
<blackflag> ?
<blackflag> fdisk shows all
<sveri> once again, did you install a bootmanager with the suse install?
<blackflag> so I dont know where I put my fingers on
<sveri> blackflag: plz answer my questions ;-)
<blackflag> no, I dont install a bootmanager with sue
<sveri> hm, ok, thats really weird
<blackflag> How I dicribed I boot suse with the ubuntu grub
<_robin> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok will do that
<sveri> so you edited the menu.lst in ubuntu and made an entry for the suse partition?
<blackflag> has someone a hint, what I can try?
<blackflag> yes, I made a entry for suse
<blackflag> And I can boot it
<sveri> on which partition did you install suse, and on which one is windows?
<sveri> and on which one ubuntu?
<_robin> Kamping_Kaiser: I have installed the openoffice.org2-kde package, but it still uses gnome widgets (kubuntu breezy)
<blackflag> ubuntu is on (0,1), win (0,0) , suse (0,1)
<blackflag> 2 hdd's !
<Kamping_Kaiser> _robin: are you using the x86-64 version? i remember that having problems, otherwise im not sure what could cause it
<_robin> Kamping_Kaiser: yes i'm running the x86-64 version
<blackflag> ubuntu is (1,0)
<blackflag> sorry
<sveri> blackflag: but that cannot be, or can it, ubuntu and suse on the same partition
<sveri> ?
<sveri> ok ;-)
<blackflag> okay again
<Kamping_Kaiser> _robin: that is probably your issue. im not sure whats happening with that
<beast> blackflag: what does your windows entry look like inside the menu.lst ?
<blackflag> win (0,0), suse (0,1), ubuntu (1,0)
<_robin> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm ok thx anyway
<blackflag> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<blackflag> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<blackflag> <head>
<blackflag> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<blackflag> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<blackflag> </head>
<blackflag> <body>
<blackflag> <pre>
<blackflag> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<blackflag> root		(hd0,0)
<blackflag> #rootnoverify		(hd0,0)
<blackflag> savedefault
<blackflag> makeactive
<blackflag> chainloader	+1
<blackflag> </pre></body>
<blackflag> </html>
<beast>  title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<beast> # root          (hd0,0)
<beast> # makeactive
<beast> # chainloader   +1
<_robin> blackflag: please use the pastebin !
<Kamping_Kaiser> seconded
<_robin> beast: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_robin> eh blackflag.
<blackflag> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> same with beast actualy :)
<blackflag> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/390163
<martinjh99> Just upgraded from Hoary to breezy :)  Why does Openoffice.org2 insist on installing version 1.1.5 as well?
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: do you have kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<blackflag> beast: you mean I should uncomment ths entries?
<beast> blackflag: that is my menu.lst where my hda drive has windows
<martinjh99> Kaiser> Nope... Should I have?  The upgrade seemed to go ok and It de-installed when I uninstalled koffice...
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: if you want things like oo.o 1 removed yes, you need it  :) you can remove it after the upgrade, but it should be there now
<sveri> blackflag: hm, i dont have the comments my one looks like beast ones
<mars> HI
<blackflag> when I uncomment  root how should the bootloader find the partition?
<mars> I have big problem
<mars> I will write something about it
<martinjh99> Kaiser> Actually when I remove openoffice.org from adept it only seems to remove 1.1.5 so it maybe just me being hamfisted ;)
<beast> blackflag: it looks to hd(0,0)
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: if you install kubuntu-desktop in breezy, it should clean up dependancies, then you can fix anything left by hadn if you want
<blackflag> but all was working with the entries I have
<sveri> try it without the comments, and plz report here if it worked ;-)
<martinjh99> Kaiser> Done that now...  I think I can remove oo.o1 without too much trouble - Thanks!!!
<blackflag> Okay I will try it.
<blackflag> till later
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun martinjh99 :D
<beast> blackflag: comment what you have in your current menu.lst and add my entry instead... you can add this one: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/390169
<mars> Ehh
<mars> I had a lag
<mars> can someone help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> still dont know your problem mars
<_mars> ehh
<_mars> it still disconnets me ...
<_mars> So no idea what i can do...
<tomasz> Heya ... Im having trouble installing Mozilla .... Im having this error message .. any clue why ?
<tomasz> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_robin> probably you don't have that lib
<_mars> He he
<_mars> tomasz
<_mars> zrb
<_mars> sudo apt0get mozilla-firefox :)
<_mars> apt-get
<_robin> and indeed apt-get is easier.
<tomasz> hehe no dzieki :)
<tomasz> thanks
<_mars> but
<_mars> wehat with my problem :/
<tomasz> E: Invalid operation mozilla-firefox
<tomasz> :/ rgh
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. install
<_mars> ye
<_mars> i forgot like always :)
<blackflag> back again :-)
<blackflag> but the enties in menu.lst dont work
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<blackflag> nothing booting all what I see is the boot menu
<blackflag> it seems grub dont knows ntfs
<sveri> so i am sry ;-)
<blackflag> cause it says me unknown partition type
<blackflag> I try to reinstall grub
<blackflag> may is this a good idea?
<sveri> it wouldnt change anything
<blackflag> hmm, what is do?
<blackflag> googling shows me that others had same probvlems
<blackflag> but nothing what it solves
<blackflag> Im wondering cause I have a logical ntfs partition that I can mount
<blackflag> but not the primary partition
<blackflag> I asume that is something broken with ntfs
<blackflag> on the primary ntfs
<blackflag> Is there a way under linux to check ntfs?
<sveri> good question
<sveri> you could try what Beasts posted menu.lst
<sveri>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/390169
<sveri> maybe that would do it
<pointwood> blackflag: what is your problem?
<blackflag> pointwood: Im not able to boot a ntfs partition
<pointwood> I have a linux/windowsXP using ntfs dualboot with 
<pointwood> what is your setup?
<blackflag> sveri: that are the entries I had!!
<sveri> blackflag: ok, just wanted to mention it to be sure
<blackflag> pointwood: xp, suse, ubuntu booting with grub
<pointwood> on the same disk?
<beast> blackflag: did you install xp after linux, or before?
<blackflag> before
<blackflag> and I was able to boot all
<blackflag> I found ntfsprogs
<sveri> hm, i believe there was something half a year ago where you weren't able to boot windows anymore after a suse or fedora install
<blackflag> ntfsfix gives me this:
<blackflag> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/390186
<blackflag> thats the thing the progi can not mount the part and also Im not able to mount it by hand
<pointwood> uhoh
<sveri> hm, the only thing you can try is to recover it from the windows installation cd
<sveri> i dont see another solusion
<blackflag> yes, I think also
<blackflag> sorry, but shit
<sveri> yes, it is
<sveri> maybe you have to reinstall the mbr with fixmbr from the windows console
<sveri> but afterwards you have to boot into ubuntu to reinstall grub ;-)
<blackflag> but it overwrite my grub?
<sveri> with a livecd or something like that
<sveri> yes, it surely would blackflag
<blackflag> okay, thanks for help :-)
<blackflag> so I'll try to repair the ntfs partition
<sveri> i hope you'll get it done
<beast> blackflag: did you run chkdsk?
<blackflag> no, chkdsk is it on ubuntu?
<blackflag> or you mean on m$ ?
<beast> blackflag: on ubuntu
<blackflag> I get command not found
<blackflag> and I can not install chkdsk
<blackflag> hmmm, where is it?
<beast> blackflag: sorry, i was thinking of something else... chkdsk is for windows
<blackflag> okay, I do a pause watching Simpson!
<sveri> *fg have fun
<blackflag> and  try a repair with the xp CD
<blackflag> thanks all!!!
<sveri> np you're Welcome
<Kamping_Kaiser> for the record kids... making a mirror of ubuntu is much more downloading then its worth at 256k/s or 512k/s :(
<Juerd> Really? :)
<Juerd> No kidding.
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> Juerd: yeh, no kidding ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Tm_T :)
<Phantom^^> can anyone tell me how i can set a permanent enviroment variable, to use apt i have to go through a proxy but i'm getting tired of typing export http_proxy=http:// etc etc at the command line everytime i want to do it?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/network/interfaces for that i expect
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: oi! whatcha doin!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> im playing gnometris
<Tm_T> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: have you tried jake2 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, whats it like?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im a tetris clone junky
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Kamping_Kaiser: You should try tetrinet
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: i have heard of it, never playe dthough
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn, cant install it atm, proxy servers offline
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Kamping_Kaiser: It's really nifty. You play tetris with other players. If you clear more than two lines, the other players GET whatever number of lines you cleared minus one
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> RJZ. cool :D hi spiral
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: jake2 is java quake 2
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: pretty good, I like
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: sounds sickening (its in java) but great fun (if its like quake 2). so im not sure how to react to it :D
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I need to reduce the size of one of my partitions without losing data on it, create another partition with the remaining space and install Windows on it. Are there any guides for that?
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: well, try it, webstart rocks
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: live cd, because your space will have to be at the front of the drive iirc (or does xp let you chose)?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Kamping_Kaiser: No idea
<kryl> salut
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a recolection that xp can go anywhere, so as long as you unmount teh drive first, you should be ok to partiotn form inside ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kryl
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> The job I got requires me to make timetables with a complex timetabling program which only runs on windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<kryl> Kubuntu uses KDE by default instead of GNOME as in Ubuntu (hence the K) < that's the only differences ?
<Tm_T> kryl: mostly yes
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> kryl: ...and it uses mostly KDE apps, yeah
<kryl> ok great
<Tm_T> kryl: Kubuntu is like Ubuntu +K
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Kamping_Kaiser: Is there a nice partitioning software for Linux with a GUI? Like Partition Magic?
<Tm_T> really, it's all extra baby
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: You compile amaroK from SVN regularly, right?
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: yes
<Tm_T> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: qtparted
<kryl> What I hate to do to update my actual version of ubuntu ? I use horary at this time
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: 'nice' maybe not, but qtparted and gparted are available
<kryl> hoary sorry
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: did you have to compile a new version of TagLib than what is in the Ubuntu repo?
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: yes
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Thanks, Kamping_Kaiser and Tm_T 
<kryl> and I want to change to Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> kryl: change your sources to breezy and then dist-upgrade. do you need help with it?
<kryl> Not really
<kryl> thank you for that
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: Was the TagLib compile fairly painless?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. good luck kryl. feel free to come back and ask
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill be here for another hour at least :)
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: it was horrifying, I was forced to download sources!!!
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: no, easy as whiping ass
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: so do it, it's worth it :)
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: thanks, that's been my only snag
<kryl> :)
<Tm_T> heh
<kryl> it's time to leave the work office for me
<kryl> see u later perhaps ;)
<kryl> bye & thanks to all others too
<TokenBad> finally found a good bandwidth monitor
<Kamping_Kaiser> which is it?
<TokenBad> etherape
<rikva> EtherApe, not EtheRape
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, thats neat
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<TokenBad> yeah I hadn't seen it till updated to breezy
<rikva> wow looks nice!
<kryl> :)
<kryl> re
<kryl> a last question before to keep out 
<pipoun> 
<kryl> I just want to know if it is possible to remake my database if I delete the following directory : /var/lib/apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont advise
<Kamping_Kaiser> it
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can delete /var/cache/apt/archives if youwant
<TokenBad> yeah I thought about doing that
<TokenBad> get some free space back
<Kamping_Kaiser> use apt-cache clear (or clean , i forget)
<TokenBad> both get invalid command
<kryl> in fact I lost all my packages database
<kryl> and I want to rebuild it
<kryl> but I'm not sure it is possible
<kryl> it's my question in fact
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, apt-get clean <- try that
<kryl> apt-get clean is for delete the cash I know
<kryl> but that's not the problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get update to fix your db?
<kryl> I don't know
<kryl> I lost all the directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you still trying to update? whats the exact problem your having?
<^rob^> is there any way to make mozilla open with middle button in new tab? - now it opens in new win! ???
<^rob^> hello - btw! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> rob, check the settings. theres an 'open in new tab' setting
<kryl> I lost the directory with the package database, so the system don't know how to handle packages.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget exactly where
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt-get update kryl
<kryl> it's not sufficient
<kryl> I lost the installed package database
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh.... that one :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, i cant help :( 
<kryl> not the serveur available lists
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know, and its to early in the morning to think of ways to fix it :(
<beast> kryl: /etc/apt/sources.list
<kryl> it seems to be impossible :)
<kryl> no pb
<kryl> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;(
<kryl> I'll use a backup
<Kamping_Kaiser> it cant be :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh well
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<brosio> how can i remove a package with also all the linked package that it has installed ?
<^rob^> Kamping_Kaiser:  i have looked and looked and looked in moz settings - maybe i am too drunk - but did not see "open in new tab" 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol rob. i should join you
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you using mozilla or firefox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brosio: dont know. sometimes i wish i did ;)
<^rob^> mozilla
<^rob^> ff does that
<^rob^> but sometime i need to use in php development both browsers - tabbing use same SESSION
<kryl> ;)
<kryl> bye
<kurtbec> anyone noticed their splash screens not working on shutdown or restart with latest kernel on breezy?
<philipacamaniac> kurtbec: you mean the bootsplash (usplash)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is no shut down splash
<kurtbec> philipacamaniac: yes
<philipacamaniac> usplash is working here on startup, but it does timeout a little too early
<philipacamaniac> and like Kamping_Kaiser said, there is no shutdown splash
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^rob^: i can see a setting here
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.7.12
<^rob^> Kamping_Kaiser: same ver here
<Kamping_Kaiser> navigator -> tabbed browsing -> bottom 2 options
<^rob^> there was a plugin for "More settings" or "Forgotten settings" - something like that - any clue?
<kurtbec> philipacamaniac: hmm, thats weird.  when I shutdown I just get a black screen with a cursor now.
<kurtbec> no messages scrolling by or anything.
<kurtbec> so I thought maybe there was a shutdown splash that was trying to kick in and failing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know htat plug in
<kurtbec> just seems strange not to be able to see anything while the machine shuts down.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, it is :)
<philipacamaniac> if you see a cursor, X is still running
<^rob^> Kamping_Kaiser: ok - ty for your time! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^rob^: no worries, its almost 3am, your as deserving as anyone else of my time ;)
<_ej> is it safe to upgrade my kde to 3.5?
<_ej> i dont want to break my system
<blueyed> _ej: I had no problems with Hoary and Breezy.
<blueyed> from kubuntu.org.
<^rob^> kurtbec: what video card you have?
<_ej> blueyed: cool thanks
<blueyed> besides this: Does anyone use KDE 3.5b1 from kubuntu.org on Breezy? Could you please check if the "Terminal Sessions Menu" works? It can be clicked here, but does not pop up the usual list.
<^rob^> kurtbec: i had once the same problem - vcard was not 100% supported - was an nvidia 
<^rob^> using fb
<blueyed> _ej: I've heard about graphic card issues here.. I have a nvidia 6600gt
<^rob^> blueyed: what's new in 3.5 ?
<^rob^> i have 3.4.2
<blueyed> I looks more polished.. ^^
<^rob^> any dep repo?
<^rob^> deb
<^rob^> "_
<^rob^> :)
<blueyed> kubuntu.org
<^rob^> brb
<^rob^> :)
<^rob^> blueyed: skype still works?
<blueyed> ^rob^: I don't use it
<^rob^> blueyed: LOL - ok ty
<^rob^> anyone has industrial theme?
<^rob^> i don't want to install kde dev to compile it and use it
* ^rob^ out - bye
<usuario> hola
<pramos> holas
<usuario> hay alguien por ah
<usuario> que no este durmiendo
<usuario> o estais todos zobaossssssssssssss
<Kamping_Kaiser> night alll
<DaSkreech> I changed the kDE splash screen and now something is terribly wrong
<DaSkreech> Can I change it back from CLI?
<slow-motion> hallo
<`Nomad> salut
<`Nomad> oh lee oh dee! Oh lee oh daaahh!
<`Nomad> :)
<slow-motion> hi `Nomad
<DaSkreech> OK Something is very wrong :-(
<libben> so whens the due?
<libben> tomorow=
<libben> ?
<p01n7bl4nk> Someone advise me on how to lower memory usage and increase swap usage..:-S
<`Nomad> Hi Slow-motion.. Sorry I just had a major boost of caffeine. :)
<p01n7bl4nk> please?
<_julien> hi
<philipacamaniac> how can I determine where a device is assigned in /dev? Can I use lspci and lsusb, or is there something more?
<nalioth> philipacamaniac: lshw?
<philipacamaniac> nalioth: that should work, ty
<Riddell> ** KOffice 1.4.2 http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-142.php **
<libben> whats KOffice? whats wrong with openoffice=
<TokenBad> is there a way to reload the menus in kde like can in gnome without logging out or rebooting?
<_robin> TokenBad: most of the time it is updated directly 
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: cool, thanks
<TokenBad> well I have added games through adept or through kyneptic or whatever and it don't update the menus till I reboot
<TokenBad> or log out and back in
<TokenBad> and this is everytime
<TokenBad> nothing I have installed showed up in menus till I rebooted or reloaded
<Riddell> libben: don't get me started :)
<libben> so openoffice == junk and KOffice != junk?
<libben> btw, why do synaptic allways outputs som gnome errors when its configuring the things ive updated...
<philipacamaniac> KOffice is just different, that's all
<libben> is it because its gnome based pm
<_robin> TokenBad: yeah well, I don't know why it isn't updated directly after a install, it's strange.
<TokenBad> thats why wondering if there is a way to reload the menus without logging out and logging back in
<Riddell> libben: neither koffice nor openoffice are gnome based
<TokenBad> like can in gnome
<Riddell> TokenBad: which menus?
<_robin> TokenBad: kill kicker and reload it :)
<philipacamaniac> If KOffice had good MS import/export filters, I'd use it all the time
<TokenBad> the kmenu
<libben> gnome errors was refered to Synaptic not the other two programs u mentioned
<TokenBad> robin that is an idea
<TokenBad> thanks
<philipacamaniac> Did everyone see the Breezy review on OSNews?
<TokenBad> no philipacamaniac
<TokenBad> was it good?
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, as for the message targets... that's going to be a bit more complicated than this
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: for the most part, yes
<_robin> philipacamaniac: which part not?
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: the Kubuntu screenshot was retarded
<mornfall> Riddell: as in, we will probably want to i18n libapt-front
<philipacamaniac> They were running smeg, and had huge fonts
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm.  still can't be that hard can it?  just have to use those weird _() functions instead of i18n()
<Riddell> mornfall: I've had quite a few people ask how they can help translate adept :)
<mornfall> Riddell: bleh ;p
<mornfall> Riddell: i have no idea, probably libapt-pkg links in gettext so we'd use that
<mornfall> Riddell: as for _, that's a bit daft, i'll re-define it to something like i18n anyway
<mornfall> Riddell: the interseting part would be how to manage the .po* stuff for libapt-front, i'd guess
<Riddell> mornfall: why?  loads of libraries must do that
<mornfall> lots of boring work
<mornfall> boring work is... boring
<philipacamaniac> Wow - my modem clockspeed is 33Mhz. I remember having a computer that ran windows 95 on 33Mhz.
<_robin> mornfall: you are the adept developer?
<_robin> mornfall: never mind, I see it is.
<_robin> *eh you are.
<_robin> :)
<mornfall> philipacamaniac: install windows 95 on the modem! =)
<philipacamaniac> yeah!
<mornfall> *cough*
<mornfall> _robin: why, what's up?
<philipacamaniac> it's actually inside my lappie, so that'd be tough
<_robin> mornfall: nothing, keep up the work :)
<_robin> mornfall: I like adept, a nice feature would be a automatic updater (like ubuntu got), or are u working on that for breezy ?
<mornfall> *cough* *cough* this is getting annoying
<mornfall> _robin: breezy is frozen as an icecube
<mornfall> that... umm...
<mornfall> dapper yeah
<mornfall> Riddell: who comes up with those codenames?
<_robin> mornfall: dapper as in brave ?
<_robin> mornfall: or is dapper also a english word?
<mornfall> maybe dapper as in silly ;-)
<mornfall> no idea, i didn't invent it
<_robin> well dapper is brave in dutch, maybe also in zuid-afrikaans :)
<_robin> oh well
<_robin> it got another meaning I see
<_robin> strange name though.
<mornfall> listening to Creed - With arms wide open (0:56/4:35)
<philipacamaniac> mornfall: Shuttleworth came up with dapper IIRC
<mars> HI
<mars> I have problem
<mornfall> i so knew that
<mars> i changed something and now : mars is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.. How to put me in sudoers?
<mornfall> get root, visudo =)
<mornfall> i'd say
<mornfall> anyone, are text-logins enabled for root?
<hussam> less than 2 more days till Breezy :)
<philipacamaniac> mornfall: no
<philipacamaniac> he can go into single-user mode
<mars> Ehh
<mornfall> philipacamaniac: that's, uh, evil
<philipacamaniac> you mean no root? that's what sudo's for. don't take yourself out of sudoers. :)
<philipacamaniac> seriously though, single user mode (Recovery?) should work
<_mars> usermod -G video 'yourusername'
<_mars> I typed it with mars
<_mars> And what can i do now
<_mars> ?
<_mars> mars@lunar:~$ visudo
<_mars> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<_mars> :/
<nalioth> use sudo
<nalioth> heh
<_mars> ehh yes but
<_mars> mars@lunar:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<_mars> mars is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<philipacamaniac> "sudo visudo" (always thought that was a funny command)
<_mars> mars@lunar:~$ sudo visudo
<_mars> mars is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<_mars> BTW sudo visudo is like a spell :)
<TokenBad> kubuntu and ati 3d cards
<TokenBad> good or bad?
<_mars> Funny I dont know what to do now :/
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: which ati card
<TokenBad> ATI Radeon 7000
<philipacamaniac> hmm... older. I use an ATI 9700 Pro and 3d graphics are great (OpenGL). I haven't tried playing a cedega/directx game though.
<frank23> what are the improvements in kde 3.5? I couldn't find a changelog
<philipacamaniac> No compositing/translucency...
<TokenBad> any probs installing the drivers?
<hussam> speaking of changelogs, is there a changelog for kde 3.4.3?
<philipacamaniac> TokenBad: Not on Kubuntu - just install the fglrx packages
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> friend that has it will prob come in asking questions once he installs
<philipacamaniac> hussam: yes, I'll bring it up in a jiffy - there isn't much though
<philipacamaniac> frank23: this site: http://www.canllaith.org/articles.html will let you see major features added to KDE 3.5
<frank23> philipacamaniac: thanks!
<philipacamaniac> frank23: more technical stuff is here: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-features.html
<philipacamaniac> hussam: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_4_2to3_4_3.php
<hussam> philipacamaniac: thanks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> If I install Windows on my machine, while Kubuntu is installed, will it screw up lilo?
<hydrogen> what was the reasoning for 3.4.3?
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: yes, Windows usually needs to be installed first
<philipacamaniac> hydrogen: bugfixes
<hydrogen> the changelog didn't evne have many big
<hydrogen> and isn't 3.5 close enough to ready?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: Isn't there a way? I need Windows installed to use a program needed for m job
<frank23> !recover
<ubotu> I heard recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DaSkreech> can I change the KDe splash Screen from the CLI?
<DaSkreech> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<philipacamaniac> Rogue_Jedi_X: Have you looked into qemu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> philipacamaniac: What's that?
<frank23> Rogue_Jedi_X: take a look at that link
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *click*
<frank23> Rogue_Jedi_X: it shows how to reinstall grub on the mbr after you install windows
<Rogue_Jedi_X> frank23: I think Kubuntu installed lilo, though
<philipacamaniac> Kubuntu uses Grub
<philipacamaniac> usually...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, you're right. My bad. Just checked
<duce> Hm, can sb helb me with this: I want to read a NTFS partition as a user. How do I change the rights?
<philipacamaniac> duce: breezy or hoary?
<frank23> !ntfs
<duce> philipacamaniac, breezy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> frank23: Wow, nice page. It's perfect
<frank23> Rogue_Jedi_X: great
<philipacamaniac> There is a new module in System Settings which allows for setting disk mount properties
<Rogue_Jedi_X> frank23: Also, thanks
<philipacamaniac> duce: (using kdesu) System Settings -> System Administration -> Disk & Filesystems
<philipacamaniac> I need to write a new wiki page explaining all the guidance add-ons
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm. Breezy comes out in a couple of days, right?
<philipacamaniac> Thursday, tentatively
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Cool. I'll just install Windows and then upgrade Kubuntu
<chx> OK, so https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8674 this won't be solved, not a problem. I am asking for directions on what and how should I compile and where is that patch
<chx> Riddell: ping...
<philipacamaniac> duce: did you get it?
<TokenBad> whats the difference in MiB and Mbps for bandwidth?
<duce> philipacamaniac, no sorry. I really don't know kdesu and at the moment I am searching for kdesu and what kdesu is.
<jpatrick> duce: kdesu == kde super user
<philipacamaniac> duce: oh sorry. just press Alt-F2 and type "kdesu systemsettings"
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: Karma does exist!! :-)
<philipacamaniac> ?
<duce> philipacamaniac, ah - found it. Is this a gui for /etc/fstab?
<DaSkreech> I changed the KDE splash screen to Redmond as a joke now I can't login :)
<philipacamaniac> duce: it is indeed, and it is new to Kubuntu - it is called guidance
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: heh
<duce> philipacamaniac, thx a lot - I'll try it
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: Well I can login but nothing happens afterwards
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: and so you want to change it back from the CLI..
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: Well I think so
<DaSkreech> philipacamaniac: I'm not certain thats all my problem but it certainly is interesting it started once I did that :)
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: do you have a ~/.kde/share/config/ksplash  ?
<philipacamaniac> rather, ksplashrc?
<philipacamaniac> how about this: "cp /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/ksplashrc ~/.kde/share/config/ksplashrc"
<DaSkreech> Hmm Cool
<Riddell> chx: hi
<chx> Riddell: so good to catch you
<chx> I guess that https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8674 won't be solved, not a problem. I am asking for directions on what and how should I compile and where is that patch?
<Riddell> chx: hmm, that should be fixed
<Riddell> tvo: know anything about that?
<chx> Riddell: if you want it , I can make another shoot off my screen
<tvo> isn't 8674 that the xrandr bug? /me checks
<chx> tvo: it is
<chx> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=4460 and this is how my screen looks like
<chx> apparently, it resized itself in one direction but not in the other :(
<tvo> works fine here
<tvo> chx: breezy or hoary?
<chx> breezy
<chx> and 3.4.3 have not solved the problem
<chx> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde343 breezy main
<chx> libqt3-mt                             3.3.4-8ubuntu5 this is what I have
<philipacamaniac> actually, 3.4.3 is in the official repos now
<chx> really? 
* chx deletes that line
<Heinerich> hi lads and lassies :-)
<tvo> hmm, same version of libqt3-mt here
<tvo> chx: nvidia?
<chx> Section "Device"
<chx>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] "
<chx>         Driver          "nvidia"
<chx> seems so.
<tvo> hmm, also the same
<chx> nvidia-glx                            1.0.7667-0ubuntu23 
<chx> tvo: What about I give you VNC access?
<tvo> chx: if it's easy enough for me to learn then that's ok to try
<chx> tvo: apt-get install vncview
<chx> tvo: apt-get install vncviewer
<chx> damn
<chx> now it's xtightvncviewer
* tvo installs
* chx thanks
<philipacamaniac> eh, Krdc can connect to vnc protocol
<chx> never even heard of that
<chx> I am a dinosaur
<wotnarg> meh, had 3.5 alpha packages for kde, then I upgraded, and Im back to 3.4.3 :/
<chx> Once I was able to disassemble off head from Z80  machine code to assembly. That was fun.
<philipacamaniac> This is the Kubuntu channel, right? (j/k) - Krdc is the Remote Desktop Connection in the Internet section of the KMenu
* tvo tries Krdc
<philipacamaniac> usage is vnc:/address:port
<philipacamaniac> or vnc:/address:display
<philipacamaniac> sometimes you can just put vnc:/address
<nceterval> Hello, I'm having a problem on Breezy where sudo commands (specifically apt-get and synaptic) are exiting with a segfault error.  What could cause a command issued by root to segfault?
<slow-motion> n8
<Spudchat> is upgrading to breezy-kubuntu just like upgrading to breezy-ubunutu?
<Spudchat> or do i need some more packages?
<chx> tvo: thanks!
<tvo> chx: not yet done anything :)
<chx> you fixed it, man!
<chx> wtf was this...?
<chx> It even survived a reboot
<tvo> huh, I just rotated your screen
<chx> and when it rotated back
<chx> the menu bounced to its place
<chx> plz close that issue
* chx feels dumb
<philipacamaniac> happens to the best of us
<chx> I thought that when I rebooted for the K7 kernel , the reboot will solve this, too 
* chx is super-duper happy
<tvo> haha :D cool it was so easy :)
<chx> tvo: if you happen to use Drupal CMS, you have a free helping hand from one of the senior developers :)
<Heinerich> laters!
<chx> tvo: also,if you happen to come to EuroOSCON next week, I owe you a beer.
<tvo> chx: cool :) a shame I don't even know what it's used for :s (/me googles)
<philipacamaniac> I love kontact.
* chx loves kubuntu as a whole
<philipacamaniac> *me shouts amen
<philipacamaniac> Doh!
* philipacamaniac shouts amen
<chx> I am Linuxing since.. hm... long... 1993 or so... but servers only... this is the first useable desktop distro.
<philipacamaniac> I've been on the scene since about 2000 with RedHat el stupido, and then I switched to slackware. When Hoary was almost released, I discovered and have been a full convert ever since.
* Spudchat is new to linux...less than 8 months M$ free 
* zyn began w/ linux in 1996, but moved to freebsd in 98...
<pointwood> Spudchat: same here :)
<zyn> but since freebsd didn't boot on this laptop, kubuntu was the fallback
<zyn> (and i don't regret it either)
<Spudchat> heh
<chx> I am Windows free for a year only -- feels like a fading bad nightmare.
* Chousuke thinks he has passed 2 years of windows-freedom already.
<Chousuke> I'm not Free as in speech though.
<Chousuke> Using OS X
<elvirolo> hi all
<Spudchat> i saw that at my sisters house and loved it when i saw the terminal in it :) i could finally use her mac! 
<elvirolo> does anyone know of a way or getting rid of these hyperlink shortcuts ?
<_Admin_> :/
<_Admin_> look spammers i kick
<pointwood> I wouldn't call myself windows free - far from it...it is a difficult thing to become in this world...
<Chousuke> Hmm, quite.
<pointwood> Kubuntu is what I use everyday @ home though
<Chousuke> I only sometimes use windows if I access the public terminals at teh Uni.
<Chousuke> At least they have Firefox installed :)
<pointwood> I'm really rooting for open standards and formats - that will make it much easier for us minorities :)
<Chousuke> Yeah 
<Chousuke> Tampere university advocates openoffice. .doc-files are not allowed :)
<pointwood> nice
<chx> bye & thanks
<Chousuke> most of the time they don't like you sending in .sxw either though.
<Chousuke> txt or PDF or you fail.
<pointwood> I don't care what software other people uses as long as it is an open format and that is not someting MS Office is good at producing...
<pointwood> Chousuke: that shouldn't be a problem ;)
<zyn> we don't allow MS only formats where I work either... mostly because the development team uses linux and other unices
<stianh> Is there a way to get Ctrl + Tab to switch between tabs in applications, instead of swtiching between desktops (which I only use one of)
<Chousuke> I think you'd have to configure that separately for each app.
<stianh> hmm
<sorush20> what is the synaptic equivalent to gnome synaptic.
<pointwood> adept
<Chousuke> that question made no sense. :P
<foodcoman> hehe
<stianh> lol
<pointwood> hehe
<pointwood> true, but I think I understood it anyway :)
<foodcoman> I wish adept would show the installation paths like Synaptic.
<foodcoman> I guess thats what a prompt is for eh?
<zyn> does anyone know how to rate limit an interface? i want to limit downloads on eth0 to ~60kbps
<philipacamaniac> zyn: don't know, but the term for that is bandwidth throttling, so you might try googline
<philipacamaniac> googling
<Rogue_Jedi_X> When did Flash 8 come out?
<sorush20> which is better uning Kmail with spam assasin or using thunderbird on it own.. ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, it's a matter of preference
<nicholaspaul> i have  a question: I inserted a CD in the drive (good place for it...) how do i open the disc? 
<DaSkreech> try Computer
<DaSkreech> Places-> Computer
<nicholaspaul> under kde?
<DaSkreech> Under Kubuntu
<nicholaspaul> oo...ok, i know where 'places' is in Gnome, but dont see it in Kubuntu. 
<foodcoman> System Storage Media
<foodcoman> ./media
<jol> Hello all
<bobesponja> hey all
<libben> http://www.lowbright.com/Comics/10Commandments/10Commandments.htm
<nicholaspaul> foodcoman, i found 'System/storage media.' but all i have in there are the HD's.  My 2 burners work in k3b so i know they are there.
<zyn> hmm
<bobesponja> I lie kubuntu a lot but lots of KDE packages are still available only in universe such as digikam (at least on hoary), and I was wandering if you were working on it or if it's just too much work? 
<nicholaspaul> hi bobesponja
<bobesponja> s/li/like
<bobesponja> s/like/li :)
<phoenixbyrd> sumone pm me and help me out with qtparted before I run outside naked in a serial killer rampage
<libben> my kde menu are never updating itself after i install programs with synaptic
<nicholaspaul> any idea foodcoman?
<nicholaspaul> libben, if thats the case you can use Smeg to edit the menus.
<nicholaspaul> anyone else know how to open a CD? i think this should be simple... :S
<libben> open?
<libben> u mean open the tray?
<libben> umount it 
<libben> umount /dev/cdrom
<libben> umount -f /dev/cdrom 
<libben> -f == force it 
<libben> if its busy
<libben> but it doesnt allways help
<zyn> damn... bandwidth throttling isn't easy
<Kyaneos> hi
<stodge> adept is showing a large number of packages that need upgrading - does this happen often?
#kubuntu 2006-10-09
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: well one of the tar statements in that howto is actually incorrect so may be you didn't creat a tar correctly?
<TheGateKeeper> create*
<LeeJunFan> dme: that's the only way I've done it - I've never used a gui installer for linux. :)
<dme> when it displays the partition info, i don't recall that it calls any of them /boot
<dme> oh
<dennister> ahhhhhhh...perhaps....if directions are wrong, results r wrong...
<dennister> not surprising then...what's incorrect abotu the howto?
<LeeJunFan> dme: just create a new partition on the first drive as ext3, you can go into the properties by pressing enter while that one is highlighted and change the mount point to /boot
<dennister> <----------is always nervous without good backups
<dme> LeeJunFan: recommendations?  (it's calling my disks hdc and hdd): /boot should be on hd? and how big? swap should be on hd? and how big?
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: hmmm looks like it has been edited, the first tar statement didn't do what you wanted to do because it was incorrectly formatted
<LeeJunFan> dme: /boot should be on one, and swap on the other, of equal size is the easiest way to manage it and you probably want at least 512M for swap.
<LeeJunFan> dme: so /boot on hdc, SWAP on hdd 512M for both.
<dme> ok
<dme> ty
<LeeJunFan> dme: the 2 drives are of exactly equal size/type?
<dme> yes, they are
<dennister> wait...i used the howto that looked like that one, but it wasn't in the forum...it was in the ubuntu.com support pages, documentation
<dme> i bought two (used) 2.1 Gb drives, same manu/model
<dme> a buck a piece
<dme> heh
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: I think they carried the mistake over, probable still there
<dennister> gatekeeper, i think i should dig out my systemrescuecd, and learn how to use partimage :-)
<Nicole> Do you know a msn to ue microphone an web cam
<dennister> i'd tried installing partimage on my hdd, but apparently you shouldn't
<dme> brb - phone call
<Nicole> misogino
<LeeJunFan> dme: you'll get more speed out of the raid0 if they are on different IDE channels. ie. hda or hdb for the first drive, and hdc or hdd on the second.
<dennister> gatekeeper, let's leave this for now...i will make a good backup b4 i start deleting things
<dennister> thank you :-)
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: ok, time for me to go to sleep anyway
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: yw :-)
<dennister> have a great night then
<LeeJunFan> anyone know the easiest way to find the oldest file in a dir?
<TheGateKeeper> thanx
<dennister> general question: what's the best file-sharing program for kubuntu?
<fdoving> samba :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ktorrent
<fdoving> or nfs.
<dennister> heheheh
<|lostbyte|> :P
<Sanne> LeeJunFan: switch to detailed list view, sort by "Modified"
<dennister> hi lostbyte!
<|lostbyte|> dennister, hi.
<dennister> ktorrent isn't uploading anything...can't find any directions to configure it properly
<dennister> and i know my isp does traffic-shaping, so i need to configure that
<LeeJunFan> Sanne: yeah, maybe, if I -R though I bet it will only sort per dir, I want to find the oldest file in my $HOME.
<dennister> besides: ktorrent, while downloading, downloads for seconds, stalls, downloads, stalls...it would take forever to download a measly 1-hr television show
<fdoving> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Sanne> LeeJunFan: ah. I'm sure you can do some magic with the "find" command, but I'm not very versed with that. Hmmm, you could use the find files gui in Konqui, search for all files *.*. and sort the result by modified, perhaps?
<fdoving> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dennister> i used to use azureious successfully in windows...but in kubuntu it crashes constantly, worse in kde than in gnome
<dennister> besides...it has a horrible kind of bloat
<LeeJunFan> Sanne: yeah, I can easily find files older than +mtime but to find the oldest. of course I could use exec to ls -l each file, owell. I'll figure something out - find was my first guess but I was hoping for simpler.
<dennister> hmmmm, frostwire, eh?
<dennister> i'll look into it...i'd love to use bitlord again...so easy
<dme> LeeJunFan, i'm now creating the 1st partition on the 1st harddisk; 500Mb; its asking me primary or logical?
<Sanne> LeeJunFan: well, I just tested my second way, using Tools/Find File in Konqui, search for *.*, and sorted the resulting list  by modified. Works nicely, acutally.
<LeeJunFan> dme: primary is fine
<dme> ty
<dme> LeeJunFan, boot flag on or off (on i would think)
<LeeJunFan> dme: on is safe, I don't think it matters with grub with linux.
<dme> i'm now on the 500Mb partition on the 2nd hard drive: primary also?
<dme> that is, the swap partition
<LeeJunFan> Sanne: yeah, I'll have to craft find to do it - ls with -R sorts each dir individually.
<dme> (i haven't yet done the RAID partition on the 1st hd... thought i'd get the two 500Mb parts first)
<LeeJunFan> Sanne: I'm trying to weed out old unused stuff from $HOME, I haven't started with a clean $HOME since like 1998, thru about 20 different computers and such and I keep the same $HOME dir. hehe
<LeeJunFan> I'm sure I have files that are probably lurking around more than 5 years old that I don't need.
<vge> is there a program that i ca use to see whats my largest file in the hardrive?
<LeeJunFan> dme: yeah, that's good. get those out of the way.
<Sanne> LeeJunFan: 1998!! Wow, that's long. Well, if I think about it, I also still have some files from my first Debian accompanying me from system to system... heh.
<dme> LeeJunFan: i now have hdc as 500Mb primary /boot, hdd 500Mb primary swap, nothing else set up yet
<dme> LeeJunFan: i'm setting up the 1st raid partition (hdc) - primary or logical ?
<LeeJunFan> dme: okay, unfortunatly trying to do this from memory I'm not exactly sure what options to use for setting up the other 2 parts, but I think you want to make the partitions and set the partition types to raid on both of them.
<LeeJunFan> dme: you can use primary on all of them. since you'll only have 2 partitions on each drive it's not a problem.
<dme> ok!
<Karol84PL> Hello, i've got a stupid question, but i can't find an answer. I've clicked on "hide menu" in Konqueror. How to restore it back?
<Sanne> Karol84PL: ctrl-m
<Karol84PL> Sanne: thanks :-)
<Sanne> Karol84PL: you're welcome :)
<Karol84PL> thanks
<dme> LeeJunFan... i might have screwed up: i got my 4 partitions set up, at then could have selected "write partition info and (goto next step)" or "Configure software RAID"; i chose configure software raid
<dme> LeeJunFan: it told me that changes had to be written (continued)
<scott_> hi all
<scott_> has anyone installed Java?
<scott_> on Kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> scott_: All sorts of us have
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<LeeJunFan> Sanne: haha! I have a lot of files from '97 even! and one from 96!
<LeeJunFan> Sanne: find . -printf "%TY %p\n" | sort -n | less
<Sanne> LeeJunFan: you should start a file museum ;)
<Sanne> LeeJunFan: thanks for the command, will keep it for later.
<fenian> Hi
<dme> LeeJunFan so, it wrote the changes, and took me to the RAID configure screen; i selected create md device, and put an X in both of the RAID partitions; when i selected "continue", it just took me back to the "create md device, delete md device, finish" menu, so I selected "create md device" AGAIN, and then it gave me a red screen with the error message "no Linux RAID Autodetect" devices available... stuck now
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: What does the year date in the files mean ?  The year they were originally written/coded ?
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: actually it's the year they were last modified.
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: Last modified ?  I've got files with dates of 1986, which is simply amazing
<LeeJunFan> I imagine I'd find even dustier files with ctime.
<LeeJunFan> how in the h!@# do you have files older than linux?
<dme> LeeJunFan: was i supposed to set up 2 md devices, and then use the LVM to turn them into a striped set?
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: I have xu4 installed, which is a game from 1984 :P
<LeeJunFan> dme: I don't think so - I've never used lvm, I just created 2 partitions as raid, then you should see an md0 device which you can then create / partition in, and format.
<marion> k
<dme> ok
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: 1986 ./u4/src/ULTIMA4/BRICK.CON
<matthew_> can anyone help me w/ setting up WPA2?
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: change the %A to  for ctime.
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: oddly all my ctimes are 2006 or newer those must have been changed when I copied them but it kept the modified attrib of the orig.
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: sorry %T to  for ctime.
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: sorry %T to \ for ctime.
<LeeJunFan> ugh.. substitution
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: sorry %T to %C for ctime.
<fdoving> matthew_: i think this also should work for wpa2. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<flaccid> synaptic is a gtk app?
<fdoving> yes.
<flaccid> qt package manager for ubuntu?
<fdoving> flaccid: adept
<CapnCook> on a fresh install of kubuntu dapper Konqueror locks up the system after using it for a few minutes
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: Yeah.  With that everything is 2006 as it should be since this install of Dapper is 100% fresh for the most part
<CapnCook> does anyone have a solution?
<matthew_> fdoving i've tried that i've got wpa_supplicant to work but can't connect to my network
<flaccid> fdoving: ah ok cool. adept kinda sux :)
<fdoving> flaccid: you can try 'smartpm' if you want something else. can't tell you much about it though.. it's there,  you can test it :)
<dme> LeeJunFan: i'm not using a RAID card - just 2 ide hd's. i hope i didn't give the impression i was using a raid card
<LeeJunFan> dme: no, software raid is how I did it too.
<CapnCook> is anyone else having trouble with the dapper security repo being slow?
<LeeJunFan> dme: I have /dev/sdb5 and /dev/sda5 set as linux raid partitions, then they are accessed as md0, after you create the 2 partitions as raid you can then create the / partition inside md0.
<LeeJunFan> sda/sdb - mine are scsi.
<fdoving> gnite.
<brendonjt> hi there one and all  just a quick question  if i may?
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fdoving> and good nite. :)
<brendonjt> i am looking at installing edgy, just wondering has the bug with frostwire been fixed there yet?
<brendonjt> anyone?
<Dr_willis> what bug?
<shadowhywind> when does edgy offically release?
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<brendonjt> hang on i'll just find it for you
<shadowhywind> i know it gets released sometime this month, i was more aiming for a day
<Dr_willis> if you want it now.. update to it now. :P
<Dr_willis> that way there wont be a huge rush the day its released
<fdoving> shadowhywind: ~ 28th
<dme> hey, Dr Willis, nice to see you...
<dme> LeeJunFan, you still there?  AAAAAAGH do i feel like an idiot
<dme> LeeJunFan: the created md/raid device was there the whole time - in other words, i did it right - i just couldn't see it because it was scrolled off the bottom of the selection window
<LeeJunFan> dme: heh, happens.
<dme> LeeJunFan: so, my question is, now that i have a raid partition, do i go ahead and format it ext3?
<Nicole> His pls I need help, I installed mercury msn , but I can't open it , 'cos I get a fatal error
<brendonjt> Dr_willis:  this is the error that i get runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Nicole> what can I DO
<LeeJunFan> dme: I think you need to go into md0 and set it to be /
<dme> did htat
<dme> did that
<LeeJunFan> dme: then format and install as normal from there.
<LeeJunFan> so yeah, format it as ext3 and install.
<dme> thanks
<dme> i guess then that linux automatically installs itself to root?
<Dr_willis> brendonjt,  sounds like a typo in the startup script
<brendonjt> Dr_willis:  under dapper it works no problems  with out a hitch
<flaccid> fdoving: cheers
<dme> aaa! this is SO kewl!  i barely know Linux and yet i just set up a raid system... (dme checks the mirror to see if he has a halo)
<Nicole> what can I DO
<Nicole> His pls I need help, I installed mercury msn , but I can't open it , 'cos I get a fatal error
<Dr_willis> !info mercury
<ubotu> mercury: A new logic/functional programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0.rotd.20040511-5 (dapper), package size 24708 kB, installed size 109984 kB
<Dr_willis> hmm
<LeeJunFan> dme: yeah
<dme> i'll be signing off for now
<LeeJunFan> dme: everything is in /, you can make other partitions if you wish, like /usr, /lib/, /var etc... but if you only have / it will make those dirs in root.
<dme> LeeJunFan: thanks for all your help... i couldn't have done it w/o u explaining that boot not a raid partition stuff, etc...
<Nicole> Dr_willis whatis mercury
<Rafflesia-brb> Anybody had any luck with installing FreeCiv?
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  i was asking the same thing. :)
<Dr_willis> Mercury is a Java-based MSN client (and slowly upcoming Jabber client). http://www.mercury.to/
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: apt-get install freeciv? :)
<Nicole> sorry I am back
<Rafflesia> I'll try that next
<Nicole> Dr_willis, that's a messenger
<Peti> Hi!
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  if you are having problems with a JAVA program. I suggest being SURE you are using the SUN java. NOT the Gij java packages
<Peti> Anyone knows how to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  if 'java -version' does NOT reply with --->  java version "1.5.0_06"
<Dr_willis> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05
<menace> why is it that the files that im trying to download on ktorrent keep stalling?
<Dr_willis> Then i suggest updating your java, and checking the 'update-alternative java' section of the !java  wiki page
<Nicole> Dr_willis, I got this Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  looks lik eyour java is ok then..
<brendonjt> Peti: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed,  then change the enteries in your sources.list from breezy to dapper,  then sudo apt-get up date  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nutshell42> menace: ktorrent used to be a PoS, try azureus
<menace> ok
<Nicole> Dr_willis, can I paste you the fatal error
<Hawkwind> menace: That's not a ktorrent issue.  That's probably a server or ISP issue
<nutshell42> menace: btw. this is not just "you don't use what I use so it's sh*t"; I really tried ktorrent
<Hawkwind> menace: There is nothing wrong with ktorrent, that is merely one persons opinion
<DaSkreech> nutshell42: 2.0?
<nutshell42> but it's buggy and often slow
<nutshell42> when azureus is not
<DaSkreech> 2.0 is a lot nicer
<menace> uhm...theres something wrong with my azureus installation
<Hawkwind> I use ktorrent 2.0.2 without issues
<menace> ill pastebin it
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  wont do much good.. :P
<menace> could someone tell me the pastebin link please?
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  i know little about java..
<nutshell42> DaSkreech: yes; but still, too many issues
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: what did you try first?
<Nicole> Dr_willis, :(
<Hawkwind> menace: Azureus is nothing but a HUGE memory hog.  I'd certainly use something a bit lighter
<Nicole> Dr_willis, that's sad
<Rafflesia> the package menu
<nutshell42> often it *will* work, unlike older versions, but sometimes not
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  i am guessing you downloaded the debian package?
<menace> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Nicole> Dr_willis, yes
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: Always try apt-get first :)
<Hawkwind> nutshell42: Again, that's not a ktorrent issue.  That's an issue on your system or the server
<DaSkreech>  You may not always get the latest bling but ti will save a lot of headaches
<menace> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26025/
<Nicole> this is the error" java.lang.RuntimeException: No permission to write /usr/lib/mercury/Mercury.lax."
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  its possible theres some debian/ubuntu differance
<nutshell42> Hawkwind: why does azureus work then?
<menace> thats what it showed when i tried to install azureus-------->>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26025/
<nutshell42> or most other clients
<Hawkwind> nutshell42: Try configuring ktorrent correctly and it will too.  I had the same issue when I first started using ktorrent.  I configured it correctly and now it just....works
<nutshell42> I've never really used anything besides azureus, that old command-line thingy and ktorrent
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: Might have to do a freeciv-server as well
<Hawkwind> Azureus is too much of a memory hog. It takes up tons and tons of memory where any other torrent app doesn't
<nutshell42> Hawkwind: and what should I do, oh wise one
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  you realize that sudo mercury   works? :P
<nutshell42> it needs about 100MB
<nutshell42> if that's too much use a smaller client
<Hawkwind> nutshell42: As mentioned, play with the settings.  Your settings won't be the same as mine.  It took me a good 3 - 4 days to get them right and now it never fails
<Rafflesia> I guess I'm going to have to play around with it
<nutshell42> if not azureus features are nice
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  run it first as root.. then as a user...
<Nicole> Dr_willis, there is a version for salckware and for red hat too
<Hawkwind> nutshell42: Azureus much more than 100MB unfortunately.  I have a P4 3.2GHz HT with 2GB RAM and azureus is horrible to use.  But that's my opinion
<nutshell42> Hawkwind: I really don't see what those things should change, apart from an upload limit
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  its working for me
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: Can't find it?
<nutshell42> Hawkwind: then you must configure it right =P
<Rafflesia> I seem to have a lot of dependency problems
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: It's in universe
<Hawkwind> nutshell42: Ktorrent has lots of plugins and stuff enabled by default.  Try looking at the app a bit before calling it crap and telling everyone not to use it
<DaSkreech> Ah. GTk :)
<menace> anyone have any idea on the problem at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26025/?
<Rafflesia> Should I install the server first?
<Dr_willis> I perfer ktorrent also.
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> I don't think it matters what order you install them in
<DaSkreech>  as long as you run the server before the client
<Rafflesia> Sure doesn't.  Same dependency problems.
<DaSkreech> What problems?
<Rafflesia> not up-to-date copy of libc6
<DaSkreech> What version is it looking for>
<DaSkreech> ?
<Nicole> Dr_willis, my dear doctor you are a genius
<Nicole> Dr_willis, thanx
<nutshell42> Hawkwind: then it shouldn't enable those plugins; I know I went over all the options and tried to use common sense; if I need some special guide because the options labels are crappy then it's not my fault
<Rafflesia> 2.3.3-6
<DaSkreech> What version do you have?
<Dr_willis> Nicole,  :) when ya installed the deb - it soft of said to run as root to update.. so i just ran it as root to let it update...
<nutshell42> menace: does it hang after that?
<brendonjt> just had a look  seems  frostwire is incompatible with edgy grrr
<menace> nutshell42: what do you mean by hang?
<nutshell42> Hawkwind: ktorrent nevertheless tended to stall or slow down on d/ls and the other clients didn't
<nutshell42> menace: oh sry, you use adept?
<Rafflesia> 2.3.6-Oubuntu20
<menace> nutshell42: no, i used konsole
<nutshell42> then, did the apt-get hang after the msgs you posted?
<menace> it went to a new prompt
<menace> but i figured the x error bad device wasnt good...
<LeeJunFan> nutshell42: I had way better luck with ktorrent after I compiled it myself from the newest version on the ktorrent webpage. As far as the stalling goes. newest ktorrent does a better job of finding peers apparently.
<nutshell42> menace: unless you have some real problems suddenly, just ignore them =)
<menace> ok
<menace> LeeJunFan: where could i get the newest version from?...adept doesnt seem to have it
<nutshell42> that undefined symbol is probably a problem with different versions for different packages
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: Hmm mine is asking for that version not the 2.3.3
<Rafflesia> Which package?
<nutshell42> LeeJunFan: I try it once every few months
<Rafflesia> 2.3.3 I can cover
<scott___> I was able to download sun java..but I am having a hard time installing it?
<nutshell42> but my azureus never used more than 150MB memory and I can live with that; so until ktorrent works out of the box, I'll stay with azureus
<nutshell42> even though the java interface is *slow* =)
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: What are you apt-getting?
<Dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<trappist> scott___: don't do it that way.  enable the multiverse repository and just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Rafflesia> ?
<Cholito> what about ktorrent?
<LeeJunFan> nutshell42: ktorrent.org
<Rafflesia> I'm a real noob.  Spell it out.
<scott___> how do I enable the multiverse repository?
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trappist> !multiverse > scott___
<Dr_willis> !multiverse
<trappist> heh.
<Dr_willis> !white and nerdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about white and nerdy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Joker
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: How are you installing it?
<Rafflesia> package menu
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i have a question
<coreymon77> my current linksys wireless network card has a rt2500 chip in it
<coreymon77> and it is interface ra0
<coreymon77> its dying
<coreymon77> im thinking of getting a dlink card since i have heard they are of good quality
<coreymon77> what would that be
<coreymon77> interface what
<coreymon77> and what would i use to connect to it
<coreymon77> would i use iwconfig or something else?
<KrAmMeR> so i still cannot find libxine-extracodecs
<KrAmMeR> and i have the universe repositories
<thoreauputic> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<thoreauputic> it's in multiverse
<KrAmMeR> yeh thats wut i mean
<KrAmMeR> multiverse
<KrAmMeR> : /
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get update  ;)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get me a beer
<KrAmMeR> lol
<KrAmMeR> i've done all the updates
<KrAmMeR> its just not there
* Dr_willis names his dog 'sudo'
<KrAmMeR> theres other libxine stuff
<KrAmMeR> but not libxine-extracodecs
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: yes it is - you have a configuration problem
<KrAmMeR> doh
<KrAmMeR> i dunno wut im doing wrong
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<KrAmMeR> k
<coreymon77> what would the interface be called and what would i use with it?
<KrAmMeR> k
<KrAmMeR> thoreauputic: what am i looking for in there
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: Do you know how to use adept?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Maybe you should put your sources.list into http://pastebin.ulteo.us for all of us to see
<KrAmMeR> k
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: make sure there are no typos :) and see if you have "multiverse" repos - not just backports multiverse etc
<KrAmMeR> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/145
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: usually adding the word multiverse at the end of each universe line will do it
<KrAmMeR> there it is
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: There's your problem
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: you only have backports multiverse in that list
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: You only have multiverse enabled for backports
<thoreauputic> right
<KrAmMeR> oh...
<KrAmMeR> so go back into adept?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: You need to add universe and multiverse to the other lines as well
<KrAmMeR> oh ok
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Just edit it manually:  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list   Replace kwrite with your favorite GUI editor
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: add multiverse to the universe lines, save and update
<KrAmMeR> i think i gotta use the viv program
<dme> anybody know of a utility to keep your Favorites/Bookmarks synchronized between different browsers/computers (example: i use IE and Firefox on my win box, and Konquerer on Kubuntu; i want some way to keep all 3 browsers favorites/bookmarks synchronized)
<KrAmMeR> wouldn't let me get into the others
<thoreauputic> ...
<tobias__> my yabber wont work:(
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: There?
<KrAmMeR> err wuts its called again?
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<KrAmMeR> ah yes
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR:  kdesu kate "/etc/apt/sources.list"  < you need sudo rights
<thoreauputic> or use vi if you are used to vi
<Hawkwind> thoreauputic: He tried last night and he can't open any editor with kdesu unfortunately
<thoreauputic> Hawkwind: how odd
<thoreauputic> nano is easier than vi if you aren't used to vi :)
<KrAmMeR> do i just put multiverse after universe
<KrAmMeR> so it would look like...
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: yes, at the end of the lines
<coreymon77> hawk, do you know anything about wireless network cards
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Yes
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Nope
<KrAmMeR> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<KrAmMeR> ?
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: right
<KrAmMeR> k
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: Yes
<coreymon77> does anyone here know anything about wireless network cards
<dme> different question: i get tired of seeing all of the "... has quit (err msg)" "... has joined #kubuntu" "... is now known as ..." where do i find the help info to change these settings?
<Dr_willis> I know that they can be a real PAIN
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> what irc client dme ?
<dme> BerSirc for Windows
<thoreauputic> :/
<dme> no settings of that nature in this client
<dme> i was hoping it was an irc server thing
<thoreauputic> dme: how are we supposed to know how to configure a windows client?
<KrAmMeR> do i just press esc to save?
<dme> u know, like /noshowjoinmessages
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: hit esc then type :wq
<KrAmMeR> k
<Squatch> Quick question.  Trying to get xvkbd & xbindkeys so that I can use all the buttons on my mouse, but when I "apt-get install xvkbd xbindkeys" I get "Couldn't find package xvkbd"...  Any suggestions?
<coreymon77> guys
* Dr_willis suggests tracking down Xchat for windows
<coreymon77> my rt2500 card is interface ra0
<coreymon77> and use iwconfig
<KrAmMeR> ok all saved now
<dme> interesting suggestion, Dr_Willis - as usual, u thought of an approach outside of my mental box... hehe
<coreymon77> a dlink card would be what interface and use what tool?
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR:  sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> dme,  theres free and non free version of xcha\t for windows.
<thoreauputic> KrAmMeR: then try installing libxine-extracodecs again
<KrAmMeR> k
<dme> dme's mental box has only adaptors for free software
<KrAmMeR> there it is!
<KrAmMeR> yes!
<thoreauputic> :)
<KrAmMeR> thanks guys
<Hawkwind> KrAmMeR: You're welcome
<thoreauputic> np
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: where can i find KDE protocols ?
<dme> motorcitymadman, protocols for what?
<dme> more specific, please
<theosib> Anyone know how to get X11 man pages?
<KrAmMeR> is there any other useful package you think i should get?
<scott___> I can see java in adept...how do I install it?
<theosib> How about man pages for math functions like sqrt?
<DaSkreech> Rafflesia: Heeellloooo
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: I'm trying to find your screenshots....but can't locate em'.  Do you think you could post the link?
<MotorCityMadMan> dme: protocol handlers, called KIO slaves, that know how to serve up data from new and unusual sources, such as CDs
<KrAmMeR> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Squatch> How do I add a repository so that apt-get can find xvkbd?
<MotorCityMadMan> found the protocols in kinfocenter
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I have some at http://SeerOfSouls.com/gallery and some at http://SeerOfSouls.com/screenshots/
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Thanks!
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: do you happen to know/remember the icon set you have on the KDE screenshot with the really white girl in your SoS gallery
<MotorCityMadMan> dme: exsample, by typing info:gcc in konqueror will bring up info pages for gcc. just faster for resreach
<MotorCityMadMan> or type man:gcc
<sbcl3> hi, what is the password for 'ubuntu' on a live CD?
<LjL> sbcl3: no password, i think
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: there isn't one
<sbcl3> um...
<thoreauputic> sbcl3: just do  sudo <command>
<sbcl3> i locked my session
<sbcl3> i cant get back into it
<LjL> well, just pressing enter doesn't work?
<sbcl3> no
<LjL> uhm
<sbcl3> i'm serious, it doesn't unlock
<LjL> i realize that you're serious, i just don't know the answer
<LjL> perhaps it's even just a bug -- the session locker might not like empty passwords
<flaccid> Does anyone have mplayerplug-in working with Opera ?
<sbcl3> okay then...is there a quick way to kill it at the shell?
<MotorCityMadMan>  camera:/ in the address line will give you a thumbnail look of pictures on a camera connected to pc
<otaku-san> sbcl3: just hit the power button...it won't hurt it.  You can just start your box back up and everything should work
<sbcl3> i'd rather kill it
<sbcl3> heh...that's a lame bug...no one has had this problem?
<otaku-san> sbcl3: I had to hard shut down my box a couple of times with the live cd in...because it is the live cd....and running straight off the disc
<otaku-san> sbcl3: it won't hurt...anyways anything you do on the live cd won't be saved in the first place
<sbcl3> i have some services running
<otaku-san> sbcl3: like what
<sbcl3> not true
<LjL> sbcl3: i just tried unlocking by killing from the shell, but i ended up with unusable keyboard and mouse
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Give me the URL to the image
<sbcl3> otaku-san: i have 6 partitions mounted and bittorent running
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: http://seerofsouls.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=14&pos=0
<MrMazda> anyone know which deb fsck comes from? I get segfault trying to run it (edgy)
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Ah, that isn't my screenshot.  That was DragonSpirits and I'm not sure on the icon set.  Maybe something similar to Gant
<otaku-san> sbcl3: what?  I understand the partitions....but why a bittorrent?  It's okay to kill the bittorrent...anything you download won't work or install.
<nuku> flaccid: i had mplayerplug-in running with opera..
<flaccid> nuku: not anymore?
<nuku> flaccid: i switched to kaffeine-mozilla as i like it more
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Ahhhh...ok I'll try looking for Gant.  I've seen it somewhere else before I got Linux...and was like "hey I want to put that on my KDE"
<flaccid> nuku: can that embed?
<nuku> flaccid: it just starts kaffeine when a plugin is on a page
<nuku> flaccid: no
<otaku-san> hehehehe...poor sbcl3
<nuku> flaccid: but so you can switch fullscreen and things like that.. but its personal preference..
<flaccid> nuku: problem with that is a page with more than 1 video
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: thanks for trying to help me
<flaccid> nuku: could you just test and see if your mplayerplug-in works atm ?
<nuku> flaccid: ok.. i think for mplayerplugin you have to build your own version with gtk disabled
<flaccid> nuku: oh. have you got anymore info?
<nuku> fla
<flaccid> fla?
<nuku> flaccid: well do apt-get build-dep mplayerplug-in
<nuku> sorrsy :)
<nuku> i am not quite sober anymore :P
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> w0a what does that command do?
<nuku> flaccid: fetch all build dependencies for the package
<nuku> so you have everything needed to build it for your own
<flaccid> then i d/l the source from their website and compile?
<nuku> flaccid: for example. but.. do ./configure --enable-x
<flaccid> yeah i know how to compile :)
<nuku> well the --enable-x is important
<Nicole> hello, I got a Video CApture Kworld card and I am connecting my video camara, but I don't know where to start, what can I do
<flaccid> nuku: and disable gtk?
<nuku> should. .yes..
<nuku> just use --enable-x this should work fine
<nuku> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=131761 .. look here for example
<flaccid> nuku:  i get E: Unable to find a source package for mplayerplug-in when doing the build-dep command
<nuku> uhm maybe i spelled something wrong ..
<nuku> hmm
<nuku> you are right
<nuku> this is strange :) maybe the pkg is broken.. just try to fetch source and build it and get the -dev packages if there is missing something
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: ls /var/cache/apt/archives brings up a ton of .deb files. can these be cleaned up nicely without making kubuntu mad ?
<thoreauputic> MotorCityMadMan: yes, just do   sudo apt-get clean
<adrianoc> no consigo instalar o kde verso ptbr
<MotorCityMadMan> thoreauputic: very nice, ty
<nuku> flaccid: but in general apt-get build-dep pkgname should work
<MotorCityMadMan> i will remember that code
<flaccid> ta
<thoreauputic> MotorCityMadMan: no problem :) If you only want to clean out old debs use  sudo apt-get autoclean
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: I found the icon set!  It's called Umicons 2.0   Gant is a similar icon set for something else
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Yeah I just found the umicons on my system in fact and was about to tell you :P
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I am however uploading over 40,000 icons to my gallery right now.  I should have them all posted up there later tonight
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Sweet....The coolest thing about Linux is how you can change from one thing to a complete other...never a dull moment!
<flaccid> nuku: hmm yeah need these dev deps
<ubuntu_> buenas
<MotorCityMadMan> thoreauputic: the disk cache is 51% and application is 38%. this is eatting memory up. how do i bring these numbers down ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es > ubuntu_
<thoreauputic> MotorCityMadMan: umm - I don't follow you - where is this output coming from?
<nuku> flaccid: maybe read the forum thread i posted it should be mentioned what -dev packages are needed to build this..
<thoreauputic> MotorCityMadMan: in general linux uses as much memory as it can - it's more efficient
<MotorCityMadMan> thoreauputic: kde info center/ memory view
<flaccid> nuku: don't think it does hey
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the command to do that in konsole?
<thoreauputic> MotorCityMadMan: see above - type  free -m  in a terminal and look at the second line - it's more relevant
<flaccid> yeah its normal for *nix boxes to use all the memory available
<Admiral_Chicago> but it's for processing, not like windows hogging the memory, *nix uses it proactively
<MotorCityMadMan> -/+ buffers/cache:  used 382  free   621
<flaccid> i have 18mb free. sometimes 1 or 0 :)
<MotorCityMadMan> physical memory=1003 MB free=45MB but i did make a 10GB swap. just incase
<flaccid> thats pretty fat
<MotorCityMadMan> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMDAthlon643400+ at 1004 MHz (2012 bogomips), , RAM: 959/1003MB, 135 proc's, 7.29h up
<nuku> yes there is no point in wasting free memory .. this can always be used as cache :)
<MotorCityMadMan> ok, getting the point of not wasting a good thing
<flaccid> my dedicated server maxes out 512mb ram. if i put more in it would prolly chew up a few more 100mb if it can
<MotorCityMadMan> anyways i will add 1GB more just for fun
<pluto> Is Kubuntu faster than Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> relative..
<Dr_willis> with a fast enough macine - i doubt ya can tell the differance.
<Dr_willis> I cant tell the diff onmy 2.5 ghz amd64 box
<pluto> Dr_willis: I'm runnint a celeron 300A, do you think I'll notice a difference if I intstall Kubuntu?
<nuku> pluto: maybe you should go for xubuntu :)
<MotorCityMadMan> a motherboard with about 25 banks for 50GB of RAM will do it i think
<MotorCityMadMan> i am truly mad
<MotorCityMadMan> just don't have walking around scense
<pluto> nuku: can you tell me the easiest way to make the switch?  Will I maintain my book marks, files, etc?
<trappist> I ran kde (on another distro) on a 300mhz box quite happily for a long time, back when kde was much slower than it is now
<nuku> pluto: hmm probably just install xubuntu-desktop ...but i've never done it :)
<nuku> this should keep everything you have in your home dir and hence every bookmark and stuff
<trappist> pluto: it isn't like installing a new operating system.  it just installs all the packages you need for a nice xfce desktop, which is very lightweight.
<Dr_willis> pluto,  a 300mhz machine?
<pluto> Dr_willis: Yes, that is correct!
<nuku> 300mhz should be enough for everyone :)
<Dr_willis> You proberly should use the lightest/smallest window manager you can get by with
<trappist> yeah, so should 640kb of RAM ;)
<Dr_willis> xfce (xubuntu) or fluxbox, or others
<pluto> It appears to get bogged down - takes a long time for applications to open.
<trappist> but seriously.  kde should be pretty OK.  I ran it for years on a 300mhz box back when kde was nasty-slow.  or did I mention that :)
<trappist> pluto: oh, yeah, you will suffer from that.
<nuku> well its more about ram than about cpu with kde
<pluto> I'm stoked with ram, 400+ MB
<nuku> 512mb should be fine.. but anyway xfce/fluxbox is more lightwight and faster
<trappist> app startup time is a lot about i/o too.  it can be improved considerably with prelinking, tweaking fontconfig etc.
<faked_> I'm having trouble installing libpng so I can run emulators n' stuff, can someone help me through it?
<trappist> faked_: you already have libpng installed
<faked_> >_> if I did Visualboy advance wouldn't error me when I try to configure it.
<trappist> faked_: it may want a different version than you have installed.  if you can see it looking for a particular libpng*.so, try making a symlink to the one you have.
<faked_> a symlink?
<faked_> I'm kinda foreign to linux and I just learn as I go so could you define that please?
<trappist> a symbolic link - a pointer to a file that's just like the file itself
<faked_> so like a shortcut file on windows?
<trappist> so when it finds your symlink, it will load your real libpngX.so and hopefully be happy
<trappist> faked_: no
<nuku> well more like a ntfs link..
<trappist> faked_: a windows shortcut file is more like a .desktop file - it's just a text file with info about the file it points to
<trappist> a symlink is a filesystem feature
<nuku> but this sounds like really messing around anyway :)
<trappist> that fat32, for example, doesn't have, and that most people don't know about on ntfs
<nuku> maybe the emulator you want to run is already in the repositories
<trappist> hey, it is!
<trappist> sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance
<faked_> how the hell do you guys know what emulators I'm trying to install >_>
<trappist> it's in the universe repo
<pluto> If I install the KDE desktop, can I switch back to GNOME?
<trappist> faked_: you told us
<faked_> ...so I did >_>;
<trappist> separately, there's a frontend - vbaexpress
<Grimjaws> Heh, trying Kubuntu on Parallels atm, Emulation owns. :)
<faked_> E: Couldn't find package visualboyadvance
<trappist> !universe > faked_
<trappist> faked_: it's in the universe repository
<faked_> 'the hell does that mean >_>
<trappist> faked_: check your private message.  the bot explained it.
<faked_> so you're saying I can find VBA in synaptic?
<LjL> faked_: Ubuntu's software is contained in repositories. there is a "Main" repository that is enabled by default, because its packages are mantained as part of the core Ubuntu distribution. the "Universe" repository is disabled by default because it contains packages that might not work, and are mantained by different guys. then there's also a "Multiverse" repository, containing stuff that is believed to not be 100% free software
<LjL> !info visualboyadvance
<nuku> maybe the bot should learn to trigger on common keywords (not the !.* ones) and just explain every faq :)
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-4build1 (dapper), package size 793 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<trappist> faked_: once you enable the universe repository, yes.
<LjL> faked_: yes
<thompa> anyone know how to get my mem stick to show
<trappist> nuku: I've seen bots that did that.  seems cool at first, but then they get very noisy and are hardly ever right.
<faked_> oh. well. that's pretty useful then
<thompa> it works in the back not front panel
<LjL> nuku: that's been discussed, and decided against, afaik
<LjL> faked_: yeah, it is...
<LjL> !packages > faked_
<nuku> well there need to be more progress in bot AI development ;)
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> anyone know anything about wireless network cards
<trappist> nuku: bots will have to be upgraded from python to ruby for that to happen ;)
<trappist> coreymon77: you'll have better luck asking a specific question
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> im just collating data
<nuku> trappist: haha the last bot i ran was an eggdrop one ;)
<coreymon77> about whats a good wireless network card that will work on dapper out of the box
<coreymon77> and will work with a linksys  router
<coreymon77> other than a linksys card
<trappist> coreymon77: anything with an atheros chipset will make you very happy
<coreymon77> cause those are sh*t
<coreymon77> the chipset isnt the problem
<coreymon77> ralink works perfectly
<coreymon77> its the card itself
<trappist> it's pretty much all about the chipset
<coreymon77> my linksys card has a ralink chipset
<coreymon77> and it works perfectly
<coreymon77> the problem is
<coreymon77> the card itself is shit
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<coreymon77> and the antenna falls off all the time
<coreymon77> and i have to get a new one
<trappist> coreymon77: then find a card by your favorite manufacturer with an atheros chipset, and you'll be happy
<coreymon77> i want to know what manufacturer makes a card that isnt sh*t
<coreymon77> and wont break all the itme!
<trappist> you might ask in #hardware for opinions on manufacturing quality.  as far as software compatibility, the chipset is what counts (and is on-topic)
<coreymon77> let me get, an atheros chipset would be interface ath0 right?
<coreymon77> guess*
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Purchase an Orinoco Silver or Gold card from ebay for $20.  That's what I did
<trappist> it is on my box, yeah.  I think it depends which drivers you use.
<trappist> orinoco will work too, usually.
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: I got so tired of fighting with ndiswrapper that I went and purchased a supported card
<trappist> and what's the other one, prism
<coreymon77> i dont need ndiswrapper hawk, iwconfig works with ralink cards
<Hawkwind> I paid $20, that included shipping and everything.  Brand new card in a box, unopened
<faked_> I can't find the visualboyadvance package, how do I know where to get it?
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: I understand that.  I'm telling you my situation and what card works out of the box
<coreymon77> faked, download it off the site
<nuku> hehe my orinoco (well more lucent) silver is almost 7 years old now :)
<trappist> faked_: you enable the universe repository, then you sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance
<Hawkwind> faked_: sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance
<Hawkwind> !info visualboyadvance
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-4build1 (dapper), package size 793 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<trappist> heh, is extra.  makes it sounds like it wants money.
<nuku> go for linspire ;)
<faked_> but HOW do I enable the universe repository?
<trappist> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<thoreauputic> !repos
<trappist> faked_: follow that link
<faked_> I'm ON that website
<Hawkwind> trappist: How's that script coming along :P
<trappist> faked_: you add a line to your /etc/apt/sources.list for the universe repo, then sudo apt-get update
<trappist> Hawkwind: I got sidetracked by a failed attempt to upgrade to kde 3.5.5, from which I'm still recovering :)
<Hawkwind> Ouch!
<Hawkwind> I upgraded to 3.5.5 the other day in my vmware edgy install and haven't noticed any issues
<coreymon77> thats why i dont upgrade kde
<nuku> i upgraded to 3.5.5 without any problems too :)
<nuku> (on edgy)
<coreymon77> i wait until its included in a ew stable kubuntu
<coreymon77> i dont ess with betas
<trappist> Hawkwind: yeah, ran into some dependency problems, had to rebuild kdebase and kdelibs to fix those, ran into some build-dep issues, fixed those... currently rebuilding kdebase.
<Squatch> How do you set startup programs in KDE?
<Hawkwind> It doesn't really bother me if it breaks to the point of being useless since I don't use KDE :)
<coreymon77> they have too many problems for me
<intelikey> why would nvidia-glx depend on the postdrop group ?
<trappist> coreymon77: if it ain't broke, tweak it!
<Hawkwind> trappist: Heh yeah I saw all that stuff in the -devel channel.  Looks like quite a mess indeed
<coreymon77> trappist, i go by the moto, if it aint broke, dont fix it!
<trappist> coreymon77: yeah I've heard that one.  that's for girls.
<Hawkwind> If it ain't broke, play with it til it does break :)
<coreymon77> thats why im always fixing stuff in windoze :P
<Hawkwind> Tis the best way to learn things IMO
<intelikey> trappist a man after my own practices
<trappist> yeah that's why I upgraded.  I was getting a little too content with everything working all the time.
<trappist> now I'm probably cool for the rest of the day with stuff to fix.
<Hawkwind> Hah
<intelikey> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statoverride file
<intelikey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<intelikey> i know adding the group will probabbly fix that
<coreymon77> i dont know how to fix things, so i dont try to break them
<intelikey> but why would i be getting that error to begin with ?
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: That's how you learn to fix them, break them
<trappist> coreymon77: but how will you learn how to fix things, with nothing broken to fix?
<trappist> I don't usually know how to fix things, until they break
* intelikey has a moto.   "reload twice a week whether you need to or not."
<nuku> hehe after 5 years of gentoo fixing things is almost intuitive ;)
<coreymon77> its good for me
<coreymon77> my parents wont let me use linux anymore
<trappist> nuku: apt must be a dream come true after gentoo
<nuku> hehe well i used debian before that for some time ;)
<trappist> coreymon77: all kidding aside, I think you should fight that one
<coreymon77> if something in linux breaks
<intelikey> coreymon77 so don't use linux.   use fbsd
<trappist> ... you come here
<coreymon77> my parents wont let me use linux anymore
<nuku> but binary distributions are not that time consuming .. after many kde updates from source its obvisous what i am talking about ;)
<coreymon77> so i dont play around with betas so that im sure nothings gonna break
<coreymon77> well the first thing to usually break is my internet
<trappist> well there's nothing wrong with a low tolerance for instability
<coreymon77> how am i gonna come here if my internet breaks
<intelikey> why would your network fail ?
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> thats what happens when i goof around with stuff
<coreymon77> something breaks
<coreymon77> usually my internet
<intelikey> goffing in wrong department.
<coreymon77> i dont know how to fix it, and then my parents stop letting me use linux
* fastduke is wondering how the Wright brothers felt
<faked_> Okay so I got the whole Universe repositories thing done and downloaded the visualboyadvance package...but now I dunno how to install it
<faked_> I did "sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance" but it said I had the newest version >_>
<intelikey> fastduke they just kept going back to the bicycle shop until they got it "wright"
<nuku> faked_: so you should be able to run it now ;)
<faked_> where is it though?
<trappist> well I have a wireless connection to a cheap wireless router, connected to a router with a 7-year-old linux distro on it with a flaky nic, going through a dry copper pair for dsl with no phone line, going through a telephone adapter for the VOIP... my internet breaks a lot :)
<timthelion> is there a program for linux that teaches languages. I want to learn czech.
<fastduke> coreymon77, the key is to give yourself a back way out
<fastduke> small changes
<coreymon77> w/e
<fastduke> something breaks... undo what you just did
<coreymon77> upgrading kde to a beta is not small change
<fastduke> so run a normal kde plus the beta(if you have enough disk space)
<intelikey> coreymon77 one word (acronym that is)  cli
* intelikey agrees with the let others test the beta and i'll test the stable junk
<intelikey> but hey i can break the most rock solid stable things there are  :)
<intelikey> took lots of practice.
<nuku> breaking things can be so easy if you really want to ;)
<coreymon77> ive managed to crash kbuntu
<coreymon77> ive managed to get my home directory deleted in suse 10
<coreymon77> ive broken so many linuxes it is rediculous
<intelikey> delete home is nothing.
<coreymon77> nothing?
<intelikey> yeah nothing.
<coreymon77> you want to know how much that fucked my system (pardon my french)
<nuku> rm -rf * in the wrong place can be much more fun ;)
<intelikey> only as root nuku
<nuku> sure
<coreymon77> heck
<coreymon77>  i even managed to get windoze to crash on me ;)
<intelikey> but a good chmod 644 / -R     as root is lots of fun to fix.
<coreymon77> lol
<BonBonTheJon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> i just needed to use that word for the effect of that sentence
<Hawkwind> If you know, then why did you use it.  Please don't from now on
<trappist> coreymon77: not really
<Hawkwind> Actually you don't
<faked_> Okay I have "visualboyadvance express" but I want the full install >_>
<coreymon77> i wont
<faked_> I installed the full install package but it doesn't seem to be here >_>
<coreymon77> ill censor myself from now on
<trappist> faked_: there's vbaexpress and visualboyadvance, two separate packages.  one is a front-end for the other.
<trappist> faked_: the menu entry is probably for the front end - just run it
<faked_> what does that mean?
<faked_> I did run the menu entry
<intelikey> coreymon77 removing your home dir is nothing.  i do that just to reset to default setting ....    just sudo mkdir /home/`whoami` && exit
<Hawkwind> Means one is a GUI for the other
<faked_> and it says "VBA Express 1.2"
<nuku> faked_: when launching from konsole its VisualBoyAdvance not visualboyadvance
<coreymon77> i didnt know that
<faked_> but shouldn't it not be express?
<coreymon77> and this is suse anyways
<intelikey> when you login you have a home dir.  copy the files from /etc/skel and own your home.  you are like new.
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> it gave me an excuse for my parents to switch back to kubuntu
<nuku> intelikey: well depends on what data you got in your home dir..
<nuku> intelikey: and how long your last backup is ago :)
<nuku> faked_: just try if the games you want to run are working .. "express" sounds like a name for a frontend/gui ..
<trappist> it is, according to apt-cache show vbaexpress
<faked_> yeah I got it all workin, thanks for all your help
<VooXo> hi all
<VooXo> i need a little bit help on booting kubuntu..
<VooXo> anyone?
<faked_> okay, next, if I run VBA fullscreen, how do I tab out of it without having to close it >_>
<trappist> VooXo: you might try a more specific question
<BonBonTheJon> VooXo: whats the problem
<Dr_willis> faked_,  :)
<Dr_willis> faked_,  alt-tab ?
<faked_> I did that but it didn't do anything >_>
<coreymon77> esc usually works
<intelikey> childs play.   three commands to fix it.   could be in one string.      example**  sudo rm -fr ~ ;sudo mkdir /home/`whoami` ;sudo cp /etc/skel/.?? /home/`whoami` ;sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` /home/`whoami`   ***end example  full reset to clean install settings.   (assumes default linux)
<coreymon77> takes it outa full screen
<Dr_willis> faked_,  ive noticed with some games - they dont seem to let me get out - unless im usiong some other window manager then kde.
<intelikey> and this child is finsih playing now.
<Dr_willis> i tend to just play with xmame :)
<coreymon77> or alt+enter
<faked_> oh well, I just won't run fullscreen then
<coreymon77> i think that works
<VooXo> i have recently ordered 5 cd's from shipit.kubuntu.org (v6.06 lts), but i have problems with booting kubuntu in live mode
<Dr_willis> ya got the cd's just in time for 6.10 to get released. :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<BonBonTheJon> VooXo: what do the cds do when they stop working
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon around here they usually find the dust bin
<coreymon77> when is edgy stable coming out?
<VooXo> well, i have an older pc (celeron 366mhz) and serial mouse... well, when it loads kde, mouse (cursor) doesnt work..
<trappist> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: lol
<VooXo> i don't know how to make it load drivers for com1 port, and not for ps/2
<VooXo> ?
<BonBonTheJon> VooXo: might want to try xubuntu on the old of a machine
<trappist> what's com1?  a serial port?
<thoreauputic> VooXo: you have a serial mouse?
<VooXo> yes
<intelikey> VooXo you do a    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BonBonTheJon> VooXo: no usb or ps2
<VooXo> no, serial
<coreymon77> yay, its coming soon
<thoreauputic> VooXo: if this is as old as it sounds, xubuntu seems a better idea
<intelikey> VooXo i use ttyS0 mouse here just reconfig x
<VooXo> should i reconfigure it by doing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<intelikey> thoreauputic na  kubuntu runs fine on a 366mhz box
<intelikey> VooXo that's what i said.
<VooXo> ok
<VooXo> i'll try that...
<VooXo> 1 more question, concerning resolution:
<VooXo> it displays 1024*768 resolution by default, but i want it to display 800*600 - how do i do that?
<intelikey> VooXo that question is in the reconfig too
<VooXo> excellent...
<VooXo> but, when my mouse stops wotking, i dunno how to acces terminal?
<VooXo> what shortcuts should i use?
<VooXo> *to access it
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1
<intelikey> console
<VooXo> sound good... :)
<intelikey> x runs in tty7 by default
<intelikey> using alt+f7 to get there from the tty1 console
<VooXo> intelikey, hm.. i don't think i get this...
<VooXo> " using alt+f7 to get there from the tty1 console"
<VooXo> ?
<intelikey> VooXo there are by default 6 login consoles tty1 - tty6   you can access any of them with the keys  ctrl+alt+f#     where # is the tty number you want.   tty7 is where X lives.
<VooXo> get it..
<VooXo> and, what about refresh rate? do i also set that with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<intelikey> that way you always have a place to work on the system if needed.
<intelikey> and yes.
<VooXo> thanks a lot... i'm gonna check does this stuff work...
<VooXo> be right back..
<intelikey> :)
<VooXo> if not, good night everyone
<VooXo> ;)
* VooXo off
<maryen> hi guys
* maryen blows kisses to everyone in the room
<zen> hmmmm
<coreymon77> i know this is very off topic
<intelikey> when you use here strings where does it write the temp files ?
<coreymon77> but sonic, does your name have anything to do with the sonic the hedgehog games?
<johey> In ktorrent settings, I have a field that is called (in swedish) "uppladdningsnischer" (I don't know what it's called untranslated, but maybe something like "uploading nisches"). What is that?
<Dr_willis> nisches ?
<Dr_willis> slots ?
<Dr_willis> niches
<intelikey> for read Q <<"A" ;do...;done A<<<`something`      where does it write the temp file ?
<Ahmuck> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waspius> hi can anyone tell me a good messenger to use which supports webcam because kopete seems to have a bug
<Tm_T> waspius: use 0.12 version
<dako> Is there a way around the flash plugin install?
<waspius> Tm_T: does it work?have u tried it?
<Tm_T> waspius: it works.
<waspius> Tm_T: do i have to get it from a site?it is not in the repos i think
<Tm_T> waspius: should be in some repos
<waspius> Tm_T: with apt-get update and upgrade i have not found anything
<Tm_T> waspius: kubuntu.org helps
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: moin
<waspius> Tm_T: ok thanx
<Hobbsee> heya
<johey> Dr_willis: I don't really know actually... Though, when selecting a torrent that is either uploading or downloading, then clicking on the tab showing who is up/downloading, the last column is "uppladdningsnisch" and some of the fields have a green checkmark.
<Dr_willis> well you allocate so many spaces for uploaders to use on your machine.. slower connection = use less spaces
<johey> Dr_willis: Ah. Like slots?
<Dr_willis> niche = a small area to put somthing in. :)
<Dr_willis> Insert Tab A into Slot B. :)
<johey> I'd like to have a word with the translator... ;)
<Dr_willis> 'the statue was in a small niche in the wall of the church.'
<Dr_willis> slot would be a more generic term
<johey> Hmm, oki.
<Dr_willis> call them  "BinaryReservationDevices"
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: where are you putting the icon sets on your site so that later I can find them?
<johey> Dr_willis: Can you explain the DHT column in the same tab as well? All fields are marked with a red X.
<dennister> g'evening folks
<dennister> how do u delete a huge number of nested directories?
<trappist> dennister: rm -rf topleveldir
<dennister> thanks! and I've got a very stubborn hidden directory...how to make it deletable? it's called 040910 Retail 01.9....
<Dr_willis> johey,  go to the DHT setting in the settings area. .and pause the arror over it.. it will popup a tool tim
<trappist> dennister: I hate when that happens.  you can't delete the parent dir with rm -rf?
<Dr_willis> tip.. normally private trackers advise leaveing DHT Off.
<dennister> lord no...it's very stubborn in terms of allowing me to even get into it
<johey> Dr_willis: Oh ok.
<dennister> someone helped me a couple of days ago, but i didn't think i'd have to do it again
<trappist> dennister: what's its full name?  usually that's caused by a very whacky character in the filename
<dennister> 040910 Retail 1.18.021.22254
<trappist> that doesn't look so bad.  what happens if you rm -rf 040819<tab>
<trappist> where <tab> means use the tab key to complete the filename
<dennister> ok! it spreads out
<trappist> hint: learn to love bash tab completion
<dennister> yeah...i'm gonna have to, lol
<BonBonTheJon> amen to that
<dennister> hey, i loved dos commandline
<dennister> BonBonTheJon: ha!
<dennister> i did it :-) tab completion
<trappist> dennister: man, and I thought it was gonna be some non-utf8 character in the filename that couldn't be entered on the shell
<trappist> those are fun.
<dennister> well, I still have to get into that hidden directory in order to delete the stuff inside
<trappist> dennister: cd 040819<tab>
<trappist> err, that's not the hidden directory
<trappist> you've lost me
<dennister> 040910...now i'm trying to do the tab completion and i'm simply getting beeps
<dennister> ph i know
<trappist> you usually get that when there's nothing in the current directory starting with what you've typed so far
<dennister> yeah...and stuff i thought were empty (having laboriously done it b4 i cam in here) aren't empty
<dennister> hi ErikTheRed!
<ErikTheRed> hey
<dennister> thx for helping me the other night
<coreymon77> can you get vmware through apt?
<ErikTheRed> sure! everything worked fine then?
<trappist> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<dennister> 99.99% of the pps in here are so great about helping
<coreymon77> i meant the vmware that you can run virtual oses from
<dennister> ErikTheRed: i'm still struggling with the ivtvdrivers, but i think i know why now
<trappist> coreymon77: that's the one
<coreymon77> what about vmware workstation
<trappist> coreymon77: vmware player was made free by vmware - you can run oses in it, but you can't make new virtual machines.  for that, you need the full-on vmware, which isn't free and isn't in the repos.
<dennister> apparently we shouldn't use the msp3400 file that comes with ivtv, but definitely should use the saa7127
<coreymon77> what do you mean?
<coreymon77> so i cant run windows from the free one?
<trappist> coreymon77: you can if you already have a vmware virtual machine with windows on it.
<dennister> i begged a guy that i think works for ivtvdriver.org for some help, and he explained some stuff that made sense to me
<dennister> msp3400 apparently comes with most distros...so that's why it behaves differently than the other ones that are part of the ivtvdriver package
<trappist> dennister: getting my ivtv card to work in linux is probably the hardest thing I've done to date in linux.  that was back when the 2.5 kernels were new, and the drivers for 2.5 were totally unsupported, but even making the firmware work was a pain.
<dennister> i've been struggling now for the 3rd day...now i'm deleting so I can start out with a cleaner box
<dennister> and hopefully i won't get so confused...i even successfully used qtparted and partimage for the 1st time
<dennister> :-)
<coreymon77> ???
<AbortD> how do i setup 2 monitors in kubuntu?
<coreymon77> how do i make a virtual machine with windows on it?
<coreymon77> i have the windoze cd that came with my computer
<coreymon77> how do i make a vm of it?
<linuxkid2> what groups should I add a new user to?
<dennister> goddangit! there are tons of these hidden files in hidden directories within hidden directories...
<dennister> get into a hidden directory, and i can't list anything, let alone rm them
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm testing  "gnome-terminal --window --execute perl test.pl"  , after that it opened a terminal window , but this window disappeared . so how can i make it still appear to see the result of test.pl script ?
<linuxkid2> dennister: ls -a
<dennister> all i get is 3 dots for about 25 hidden files
* linuxkid2 is confused
<AAA> I have an amarok question, anyone already have my answer?
<dennister> and that's just in this one directory...there'll be tons more like this, i know
<dennister> i did the ls -a like u suggested linuxkid2
<linuxkid2> dennister: if it's to much then pipe it to less
<BonBonTheJon> dennister: try rm -rfv *
<BonBonTheJon> AAA: what is your problem
<AAA> can anyone tell me why the default pls player for kubuntu is amarok but it produces no sound nor errors? xmms plays the same stream fine
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm testing  "gnome-terminal --window --execute perl test.pl"  , after that it opened a terminal window , but this window disappeared . so how can i make it still appear to see the result of test.pl script ?
<AAA> BonBonTheJon  that is my problem
<pluto> I'm trying to change my desktop from GNOME to KDE.  I did "sudo apt get install...", but when I restarted it loads the GNOME desktop.  How do I load the KDE desktop?
<dennister> pipe it to less? have no idea what that means...tried the rm -rfv * and got nowhere
<pluto> I'm trying to change my desktop from GNOME to KDE.  I did "sudo apt get install...", but when I restarted it loads the GNOME desktop.  How do I load the KDE desktop?
<ghostshadow189> pluto : choose session when u boot
<pluto> ghostshadow189: I'm not given an option to choose when booting.  How do I turn on this option?
<AAA> this is amarok on a thinkpad A30p.  does amarok work out of the box for you guys?
<BonBonTheJon> AAA: in Amarok, go to Settings, then Engine; and tell me what it says
<BonBonTheJon> guess ghostshadow189 didnt want help
<linuxkid2> AAA: by design it won't play MP3's
<linuxkid2> !mp3 > AAA
<AAA> linuxkid2  no sound from wmv avi swf mpg mov etc...
<BonBonTheJon> linuxkid2: he said xmms played it
* AAA isn't a b00b
<AAA> er n00b
<AAA> hehe
<linuxkid2> That's because amaroK uses xine and you have to install libxine-extracodecs
<linuxkid2> for non-free file formats
<AAA> I noticed that before my HDD crashed the other day and installed xine and still it didn't work proper.
<AAA> I am using the live-cd ATM.  why would the default player be amarock but not ahve the libxine-extracodecs pkg installed?
<linuxkid2> Cause Canonical would get sued.
<pluto> Please help: How do I get KDE to load on boot and not GNOME?
<BonBonTheJon> pluto: when you reach the login screen there should be a menu to select if you want KDE or GNOME
<mahmoud> can i get xgl & compiz to work on my kubuntu ?
<AAA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache show libxine-extracodecs
<AAA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~
<AAA> that is from the live-cd (without changing sources.list)
<BonBonTheJon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<linuxkid2> it's in either restricted or multiverse, so you would have to modify the sources
<AAA> then the default player should be something that works out of the box! imho
<BonBonTheJon> mahmoud: there you go
<linuxkid2> They want you to use Ogg
<AAA> like FC1 shipping with mp3 support, that was ghey
<linuxkid2> cause MP3 isn't free.
<AAA> I know that
<linuxkid2> they CAN"T. if you want a distro that does that, use a commercial one like SuSE
<AAA> but the mp3 libraries are installed!~
<mahmoud> ok i will see
<linuxkid2> um, they are?
<AAA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l|grep mp3
<AAA> ii  kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins            3.5.2-0ubuntu3                          au/avi/m3u/mp3/ogg/wav plugins for kfile
<AAA> ii  libgmp3c2
<dennister> aha! rm -rf topleveldir <dir name> did it!
<AAA>  -r recursive -f force =p
<linuxkid2> AAA: I'm sorry, but it's an amaroK and Kaffeine thing. XMMS will do it though. :-)
<AAA> and there is no libxine-extracodecs deb
<AAA> that is my point!
<linuxkid2> I downloaded it only like an hour ago. You may need to enable multiverse.
<AAA> seems silly to have that be the default.  just like I think the RH mp3-codecs thing was/is silly
<AAA> that is why there is a non-free repo in debian proper
<linuxkid2> AAA take it up with your lawyer.
<AAA> hehe
<AAA> the reason why I want to use it is for the built-in radio.pls and none of them work with the default install
<AAA> I was trying to play what it offered me
* linuxkid2 thinks it didn't have to be that way
* linuxkid2 wish's I mean
<AAA> and from the standpoint of a new Linux user they'd be like "WTF why doesn't this thing work?"
<dennister> ok.../usr/src is now clean and empty :-)
<linuxkid2> Maybe, but it is documented in the help site, and has links on the download page. It's obviouse.
<linuxkid2> AAA: just buck up and install libxine-extracodecs from one of the disabled repos or use XMMS.
<AAA> hehe, no big deal.  I just wanted to pitch in my $.02  My lappy HDD died and I am just using the live-cd until tomorrow.  I very well know...TIMTOWTDI
<AAA> root  DON'T IRC AS ROOT
<intelikey> root ?
<dennister> hey, i had to irc as ubuntu once...i couldn't bootup and was in livecd mode
<BonBonTheJon> AAA: there is no one named root
<AAA> (22:19) +|+ root [n=root@89.152.104.67]  has quit [Remote closed the connection
<AAA> scroll up
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon there was.
<intelikey> -:- root [n=root@89.152.104.67]  has joined #kubuntu  &&  -:- SignOff root: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<BonBonTheJon> AAA: not any more, lol
<AAA> p0wn3d
* intelikey wonders who would use the name root anyway ???
<flaccid> a sysadmin
<intelikey> </whistels inocently>
<zakame> hi all
<AAA> hehe, or the box in a dosnet...
<AAA> s/the box/the new box/
<intelikey> aaa that's the network i usually connect to   the DoS net  :)
<AAA> :)
<shriphani> how do i install rox in kubuntu ?
<AAA> sudo apt-get install rox ?
<shriphani> the rox desktop that is
<shriphani> i will get the entire desktop ?
<AAA> apt-cache search rox first
<AAA> see what is available, you _may_ have to enable multiverse
<shriphani> i have enabled it
<AAA> yeah, enable univers and sudo apt-get install rox-filer
<shriphani> then i can use it by selecting session at splash screen cant i ?
<AAA> only played with rox once
<AAA> I just know how to install stuff =p
<AAA> looks like you have to add multiverse to the sources.list in order to get extracodecs...
<ncaller> with Gnome-terminal (maybe I'm thinking of just X-term) you can do Ctrl+Shift+(+/-) to enlarge the terminal window but it also enlarges the font keeping the perception in sync as well.  I would love to achieve the same effect with some kind of hotkey combo in konsole.  Anyone know of a way to do this?
<AAA> hrm.  installed libxine-extracodecs and restarted amarok and still no sound
<intelikey> there doesn't seem to be any "rox" package  what's the correct name ?
<ncaller> rox the file manager?
<intelikey> <shriphani> the rox desktop that is
<intelikey> rox-filer is the name of the file manager
<bioticpro> How can I enter interactive boot setup in Ubuntu?  (tried hitting "I" , didn't work)
<ncaller> rox-filer
<shriphani> ok downloaded rox-filer now to try it
<intelikey> bioticpro is there an option for that ?
<shriphani> brb
<bioticpro> intelikey: in Linux there is, but I have not found that in ubuntu boot yet
<bioticpro> maybe there is a way to turn that on at the bootloader screen?
<intelikey> bioticpro hehhe i keep forgetting that *buntu isn't linux  sorry.
<bioticpro> intelikey: yesh, ubuntu is linux, -tweaked
<bioticpro> some good tweaks, some bad
<intelikey> bioticpro no.  it's in option in one of the init scripts of some linux distros.
<intelikey> and linux is the kernel.
<bioticpro> yeah
<intelikey> all 77m of it.
<bioticpro> intelikey: so do you know of a way to enter interactive setup in ubuntu?  my computer stops partway through bootup, and no way to fix without reinstalling
<intelikey> bioticpro but aside from all that. what is the desired end result ?
<bioticpro> unless I can skip the part in bootup that is stopping the boot
<bioticpro> the desired result is to skip loading certain drivers that are messed up
<shriphani> this is me from flux :)
<bioticpro> right now I can't even get to a command prompt
<shriphani> and flux i have begun liking
<intelikey> bioticpro boot with   init=/bin/bash    and remount the root fs rw then tweek the startup process and remount ro reboot
<AAA> hrm. amarok still won't play anything, but xine will... this is just too much.  now I am on a mission to make it work.  i won't use it once i make it work, it's the principle of the matter...
<intelikey> or use a live cd    prolly easier and safer
<AAA> bioticpro  <ctrl> <alt> F1
<faked_> Heeey guys, I can't get audio to play on youtube, but video plays just fine. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<flaccid> AAA: so whats the error
<AAA> bioticpro  that will give you a term
<AAA> flaccid  no error, it plays and all just no sound
<AAA> flaccid  work with xine or xmms or I am sure mplayer if I install it
<flaccid> AAA: run it from konsole and see if you get error output
<intelikey> bioticpro do you know what it is that's hanging the box ?
<bioticpro> intelikey: yes, finding/loading firmware for a video card
<intelikey> bioticpro so it's ati drivers ?
<intelikey> or no ?
<bioticpro> intelikey: no, hauppage
<bioticpro> they became corrupted when I was having powersupply issues
<bioticpro> at least that is my theory
<faked_> Heeey guys, I can't get audio to play on youtube, but video plays just fine. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<intelikey> ah   eather way you should be able to remove the symlink from from /etc/rc3.d/   that starts your dm  and  then boot with     3   appended to the boot line to get a console login and a way to work on it.
<AAA> flaccid  hrm.  I ran it from the cli after I killed the gui and it just returned a prompt to me.  Then I looked at the ps
<AAA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps aux|grep amarok
<AAA> ubuntu    6735  1.5  3.4 129516 35536 ?        Sl   01:28   2:02 /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp
<AAA> ubuntu    6739  0.0  0.7  26384  8132 ?        S    01:29   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/klauncherKO6UBb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/amarokU21mca.slave-socket
<flaccid> AAA: if you don't have anything important amarok config wise. remove ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and  ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc  and try starting it again
<AAA> ubuntu    8208  0.0  0.9  51968  9416 ?        S    03:30   0:00 kio_http [kdeinit]  http /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/klauncherKO6UBb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/amarokcvWhfa.slave-socket
<AAA> I found those and killed them and ran amarok <url> and it is working
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> so you prolly had a pid conflict or something
<flaccid> all good AAA?
<AAA> dunno ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps aux|grep amarok
<AAA> ubuntu    6735  1.5  3.4 129516 35536 ?        Sl   01:28   2:02 /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp
<AAA> ubuntu    6739  0.0  0.7  26384  8132 ?        S    01:29   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/klauncherKO6UBb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/amarokU21mca.slave-socket
<AAA> ubuntu    8208  0.0  0.9  51968  9416 ?        S    03:30   0:00 kio_http [kdeinit]  http /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/klauncherKO6UBb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu/amarokcvWhfa.slave-socket
<flaccid> !paste > AAA
<bioticpro> intelikey: I don't really need the hauppage, its a TV card, not my primamry video, so I can boot without it
<flaccid> don't paste
<AAA> oops sorry, I didn't mean to do that
<AAA> really
<shriphani> now i need lightweight appps for fluxbox
<flaccid> AAA: so do you have any problems? or is it all done?
<AAA> I am just getting used to this thinkpad, there is a middle button right by my space bar
<shriphani> not the k things
<faked_> Heeey guys, I can't get audio to play on youtube, but video plays just fine. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<n8k99> flaccid: are you guys working out a prob with amarok?
<flaccid> n8k99: was
<shriphani> faked_: youtube uses flash ?
<faked_> yeah i know
<AAA> flaccid  well, it still leaves lots of zombies after I kill the gui app.  but that is an amarok deal not a kubuntu deal. except that kubuntu ships with broken software
<n8k99> flaccid: does it have to do with the sound system dropping out after a few minutes
<Hawkwind> !youtube sound
<ubotu> If you aren't getting sound while watching videos on youtube then please read this URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1087994
<shriphani> i remember having heard of flash issues in ubuntu
<bioticpro> intelikey: so how do I exactly edit the line in the bootloader so I am able to skip loading that tvcard firmware?
<Hawkwind> faked_: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<flaccid> n8k99: no
<shriphani> Hawkwind: gimme a few lightweight apps for irc
<flaccid> AAA: what is a zombie. why do you think its broken?
<n8k99> flaccid: oh ok so I have a different prob then
<faked_> There are, but why wouldn't the sound work if the video works?
<flaccid> faked_: could be a lock on the soundcard by another app
<faked_> Yeah but audio for other stuff works
<intelikey> bioticpro not sure that you can,  but try just appending    single
<Hawkwind> shriphani: Huh ?
<shriphani> any lightweight app for irc
<intelikey> that should get you a root console from which you can work on the system.
<flaccid> faked_: some programs require full lock on the card
<shriphani> not konservation
<shriphani> or is it konversation
<Hawkwind> shriphani: GUI - Xchat, CLI - irssi
<shriphani> xcht its gtk time then
<shriphani> is qt really hated so much ?
<intelikey> Hawkwind now do me one.   take over bioticpro's  issue for me.  i need to run.
<ErikTheRed> hopefully this is a simple question. How can i change the password for a wallet?
<bioticpro> intelikey: thx :)
<flaccid> ErikTheRed: kwallet
<intelikey> Hawkwind he's got a driver for a tv card that hangs the system.  needs help booting and removing the driver.
<intelikey> bioticpro see Hawkwind.    i need to go.   luck with it.
<ErikTheRed> well the thing is for my wallet i set the password to the wrong thing and i'm not sure how to change it
<ErikTheRed> even through kwallet i can't figure it out
<bioticpro> Hawkwind: Hello, so my first thing is what to append to the bootloader line to allow me to get a prompt to fix things
<AAA> flaccid  a zombie process (man ps) a process that doesn't have a parent.  It is broken because you can not click on a radio.pls and have it work, you have to kill off all the Z processes before it will work.  plus to use the radio (mp3 streams) that it comes with by default, you not only have to uncomment two lines in your /etc/apt/souces.list but you have to append multiverse to the end of both and then upgrade and install the extra crap.  that is what I me
<flaccid> but you don't have any zombie processes
<flaccid> and mp3 is not free, thats why you have to install the extra codecs
<flaccid> i don't see any issue here at all..
<AAA> you are so missing my point
<flaccid> what is your point?
<AAA> amarok is the default player for shoutcast playlist.  it comes with streams installed by default that it can not by default play
<AAA> THAT is my poinht
<flaccid> was it an mp3 stream?
<AAA> it is what was installed in the default playlist on the live cd
<AAA> I understand what you are saying. I know the fraunhauser whoever corp owns the mp3 codec. that is not my point at all
<flaccid> oh i guess i don't have that
<AAA> the kubuntu install cd is the kubuntu live cd
<AAA> am I in the right #channel?
<ErikTheRed> hmm for some reason kwalletmanager won't work
<flaccid> AAA: paste me the contents of this playlist in question?
<AAA> flaccid  you are obviously not a developer of kubuntu
<flaccid> AAA: why did you assume i was???
<AAA> are there any contributers around that understand what I am trying to convey?
<AAA> I sure never did
<flaccid> i understand what you are conveying
<flaccid> but you don't know why it didn't play
<flaccid> you cannot make this conclusion!
<AAA> correct.
<flaccid> so i'm trying to find out if this default playlist links to an mp3 or not
<AAA> if you are using kubuntu and didn't remove amarok, you have the same pls I do
<AAA> open it and look
<flaccid> location of it?
<n8k99> AAA: was this a demux error or did the stream just not play at all
<AAA> amarok, the default audio player
<flaccid> i don't have a default.pls
<AAA> n8k99  no errors, the eq works, just no sound
<n8k99> AAA:some of the streams that are included within that playlist of channels are mp3 streams
<flaccid> what does the default.pls link to ? a local file or an internet stream?
<Squatch> How would I go about sharing some files so that Windows users can see/change them?
<n8k99> AAA:what was the specific channel?
<Squatch> (Over my network...)
<flaccid> AAA: is it ok if you paste the contents of default.pls to me in pm. open it in a text editor and copy the text?
<AAA> I tried most of the ones in the default
<bimberi> ubotu tell squatch about samba
<AAA> jeez, quit amarok and start again, CRASH which launches kmail....
<flaccid> AAA: you ignoring me now?
<AAA> hol
<AAA> d
<bioticpro> Hawkwind: are you still here?
<kane_> Hi i have a package that i wish to remove but apt-get wishes to remove all of XORG and ubuntu-desktop to do so.   It is not a package that should have this requirement.  Its just the nvidia-beta drivers.
<kane_> is there a force remove?
<Admiral_Chicago> kane_: -f remove
<AAA> be careful. don't think you know more about the pkg mgmt system than dselect
<kane_> well, dselct wants to remove all of xorg to get rid of  linux-restricted-modules
<AAA> you can sometimes 'pin' and application so it is never upgraded or removed
<AAA> kane_  be very careful
<kane_> AAA: thanks, im not trying to blow it up
<AAA> sounds like you just want to remove the linux-restricted-nvidia-whatever?
<kane_> yeah
<kane_> pretty much
<kane_> but i installed a customer one
<AAA> is that the apt-get remove line you give it?
<kane_> that apperntly isnt made correctly
<kane_> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it's just sayning it will remove it, but i don't think that will really happen
<AAA> kane_  kane_ ah, just remove the 1st linux-
<AAA> that is why it wants to remove xorg
* AAA me thinks
<kane_> because -f is Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<kane_> yeah, ive tried it alot of ways, thats command is from the ubuntu wiki
<kane_> that does the same
<AAA> try it without the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Evil> hi could someone tell me if kubuntu will work on my powerbook g4 with out being able to boot osx?
<n8k99> Evil: I have kubuntu solo on a TiPowerBook
<Evil> could i burn kubuntu on a windows machine and have it boot on my mac?
<n8k99> Evil: yes, you just have to be certain that you are burning a PowerPC iso
<flaccid> sure Evil
<kane_> heh, it would like to kill   linux-386*
<Evil> im currently downloading kubuntu 6.06.1 desktop-powerpc.iso is this the right one?
<n8k99> yes
<flaccid> yeah that looks right
<Evil> cool thanks ill give it a shot:)
<Evil> whats a good program to use to burn this iso? would nero work?
<flaccid> should do
<flaccid> its just the arch thats different not the image
<bronaugh> ok, does anyone know why a netboot install of kubuntu would install ubuntu?
<bronaugh> 6.06/amd64.
<dennister> hi again pps
<dennister> anyone need some help with multimedia?
<dennister> <-------a noob who's gotten lots of help, can help with some things
<flaccid> <---- a bigger noob
<dennister> heheheh...i doubt it
<dennister> i just got frostwire up and running...i'm being searched ;D
<flaccid> haha
<dennister> but i guess no one wants what I'm willing to share at this point
<flaccid> what ya got
<dennister> 3 albums i recently ripped: Sarah Brihtman, Leonard Cohen, and Joshua Tree
<dennister> <--------likes opera, but doesn't have a lot yet
<flaccid> what does that have to do with help?
<flaccid> opera has heaps..
<dennister> sorry....i haven't seen anyone requesting tech/kubuntu help yet since i came back online
<n8k99> dennister:my amarok keeps crashing alsa
<dennister> frostwire seems easy, so that's good, but i don't think it supports drag and drop
<dennister> ah..ok n8k99; ur using the alsa engine?
<dennister> or xine?
<flaccid> there is an alsa engine??
<n8k99> um, xine sorry
<dennister> but it's crashing alsa?
<flaccid> alsa is a sound system, not an engine :)
<n8k99> sorry- amarok is crashing system sound
<dennister> flaccid: ur right...have u ever got it working yet n8k99?
<n8k99> yes and as long as i do not open anything else or change desktops it works
<flaccid> n8k99: #amarok might be of more help
<dennister> n8k99: oh dear: I've found that using the settings in kscd actually supports amarok well
<n8k99> hmm... ok
<dennister> if u can get kscd going, ur on the way to amarok working well
<flaccid> wt
<flaccid> amarok works well out of the box..
<flaccid> what is kscd and how does it help amarok?
<dennister> it's in kscd's settings, go to 'extras' configure settings, and in the cdrom device, choose direct digtal playback
<trappist> it's for playing audio cds
<flaccid> and that fixes amarok how dennister?
<dennister> i know, but i had a devil of a time getting my sound going
<flaccid> right
<dennister> u have to fiddle with the digital playback to get the sound server working optimally
<flaccid> well kscd aint going to help
<flaccid> no you don't ...
<flaccid> for you maybe
<dennister> kscd will help if ur having trouble with amarok...it's supposed to work out of the box, but doesn't always
<flaccid> n8k99: is kde sound system enabled?
<flaccid> dennister: how does it help?
<n8k99> flaccid: yes sound system is enabled -
<dennister> by choosing the correct audio backend
<n8k99> i enable it and then start amarok
<n8k99> amarok plays - then I think its gonna act nicely and let me do some work too
<dennister> my system still wants to use my usb mike as the default sound driver :-(
<dennister> lol
<flaccid> dennister: that does not do anything for amarok
<n8k99> dennister:am i supposed to deselect digital playback for kscd?
<dennister> it supports the sound system backend
<dennister> no
<flaccid> errr
<flaccid> you don't even know what sound system he is using...
<flaccid> gosh this shits me
<n8k99> right, then kscd does not have anything to do with my amarok settings
<dennister> but you may have to find the right dsp module to use 2 fields down
<dennister> ok...ignore me
<faked_> is there any software for linux that converts mp3s to .wavs?
<dennister> yes...find out about lame
<faked_> ?
<dennister> lame is a codec that you can use to rip cd's, but it also works to convert files from one format to another
<faked_> okay
<dennister> download it, as well as the ogg vorbis
<faked_> why the ogg vorbis?
<dennister> they could be encoders actually...not sure...if u rip cd's with KAudioCreator, you'll need at least one decoder
<dennister> both lame and ogg vorbis are 2 of the 3 choices...lame is for mp3's
<faked_> I don't need to rip CD's, just convert mp3s >_>
<dennister> k...but if you do a search in synaptic or adept, you'll probably find lame associated with file converters
<dennister> like what ur after
<faked_> ...just converting mp3s to wavs so I can put 'em on a CD >_>
<faked_> Pretty simple really. Windows has a program called dBPoweramp, but I'm on linux here >_>
<dennister> so u need a converter
<faked_> Yeah, that's what I said
<faked_> Honestly, I need my ipod fixed, but I need music for TOMORROW, so I'm goin' CD-style
<dennister> yes, my son uses winamp, probably much like dbpoweramp
<faked_> Yeah winamp can do it but it's a lot more confusing, dbpoweramp's just pick a song and hit convert
<faked_> but...I'm on linux here >_>
<dennister> i know what u mean, i'm still a noob and my windows is shot
<faked_> Well I have a windows...but the music I want is on here and I'm too lazy to switch it over
<dennister> my disk1 has a physical crack in it and i'm waiting for media replacement
<faked_> I see
<dennister> i don't switch over, i just access the windows files on my other partitions from linux
<faked_> I'd just use my iPod but for some reason, it won't read the music on it. Like, I can load it as a disk, and all my music is on the ipod controls, but the ipod itsself doesn't read the music or video folder
<dennister> i have no intention of duplicating music, videos, films, etc. on 2 OS's
<faked_> well I have linux on this comp, windows on another. Running windows on this one never worked out too well >_>
<dennister> check out what you've already got for music progs, you might have something that will do the conversions
<faked_> I've been lookin' but I haven't found much
<faked_> amaroK looks like it might do it I just need to figure out how >_>
<dennister> it might...there's a wonderful howto about how to do file conversions during the ripping process
<dennister> hold on
<Evil> could someone help me install kubuntu on my powerbook in pm please? :)
<faked_> Evil::I'm kinda new at linux but I MIGHT know a little bit about it...
<n8k99> evil: have you run the livecd in your powerbook yet?
<Evil> yes all i get is the wheel of death :(
<dennister> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/kaudiocreator
<n8k99> huh? the spinning beach ball?
<dennister> that tells you right away that kAdudioCreator will convert files from mp3 and to it
<dennister> it works together with amarok
<dennister> oops!
<dennister> no, it works together with konqueror
<faked_> ooh
<Evil> well kinda osx wont boot so all i get is the gray apple and a small wheel underneath was hopeing kubuntu could get past that so i could install it
<dennister> and the encoders to do music file conversions
<n8k99> Evil: ok reboot and hold down the command-option-P-R keys
<dennister> it's actually much easier than it seemed to me when I first tried it
<Evil> ok
<zeck> oi sou brasileiro, alguem fala portugues?
<n8k99> Evil:it will reboot while you are doing that, then hold down the 'c'
<n8k99> it should boot from teh CD then
<faked_> ooh snap I could make 'em FLAC files >_>
<Evil> trying it now
<faked_> but those wouldn't work on a CD would they?
<dennister> n8k99: I'm sorry about earlier
<dennister> not that i know of faked
<n8k99> dennister:no problem
<Evil> i did that it made the chime sound and rebooted held down the c key and im back to the wheel of death
<Evil> i hear the cd spinning but shows nothing on the screen
<n8k99> Evil:so it's the white screen and the cpu is trying to boot OSX
<dennister> n8k99:  i just struggled so much with my sound system, and that's how i finally got it working, using kscd to get the sound server working properly...i know they're separate things, and separate from amarok
<Evil> yup
<dennister> but amarok was giving me trouble at first 2...oh well
<faked_> dennister this looks like it'll only work with files on a CD
<dennister> there are better tech support ppl in here than I
<faked_> What I"m trying to do is make files that are on my computer .wav files so that I CAN put them on a CD
<dennister> faked; keep reading the howto in the link i told u about
<n8k99> Evil:is your osx working at all? do you have an osx cd? i had to reinstall osx, then install kubuntuafter that
<dennister> yes, but it's the same process faked, just backward
<dennister> if u have the encoders installed, u can access them for toehr progs, too
<dennister> <------should quit while she's ahead
<Evil> n8k99 check pm
<dennister> serpentine is a cd creator i have here, but i haven't used it yet
<dennister> it looks very simple, but is more of a burner i think...not a converter
<Brydenn33> is there a way to "clear" something from configing so i can use Adept Manager again?
<Brydenn33> i tried installing some libraries and they had dependency problems
<Brydenn33> so i just wanna get rid of 'em
<n8k99> evil:i have also cycled the process several times, CMD-OPT-P-R then C then C
<dennister> brydden33: yes,
<Evil> press c after the chime and hold? or press it 2 times?
<Brydenn33> dennister: ok, what do i need to do :)
<dennister> u have to go into the installers' cache and clear it from that
<Evil> i dont have my osx cd's thats why im trying to install kubuntu cause i cant repair osx with out the cd's
<Brydenn33> dennister: how do i do that?
<dennister> i had to go into dpkg's cache a couple of times, clearing progs from there let me use blocked installers
<dennister> are there any apps blocking further downloads from adept?
<Brydenn33> no
<dennister> k, what was happening b4 adept stopped working?
<n8k99> evil:i hold it down for about thirty to four seconds, if it takes  you back to WOD, then retry again
<Evil> ok
<Brydenn33> dennister: like i said, i was trying to install some libraries i downloaded from the web
<Brydenn33> they had dependency problems and never fully configured because of that
<Brydenn33> no Adept Manager wont run
<n8k99> evil:after three or four attempts do teh P-R trick again
<Brydenn33> tells me to run apt-setup or apt-get update
<Brydenn33> and that doesnt work
<dennister> i scrolled up...now adept isn't working...that's why i originally thought other badly-installed apps were blocking adept
<Brydenn33> oh ok
<n8k99> evil: before retrying- it's sort of like popping the clutch to start the car on a hill
<Brydenn33> yah sorry
<Evil> n8k99 can this be done from singleuser mode?
<Brydenn33> dennister: so what should i do now?
<dennister> try going sudo remove --purge <your binaries filename's>
<Brydenn33> uhm i already deleted the .debs i was trying to install
<n8k99> evil: you are still trying to get the cpu to boot from cd right?
<Evil> yes
<Evil> nothing so far
<dennister> ok, use kong to go into the cache's of your varioous intallers to see if those binaries are still there
<dennister> they could be blocking adept
<bLaZeD> what package do i need to keep my system clock synced up...i rebooted to windows now my time says its 10:02 but its actualy 1 am i think....
<Evil> i used magic iso to burn the cd made it bootable is that allright? or should i re-burn with different software?
<dennister> bLaZeD: i use ntp and ntp simple
<n8k99> evil: you can reburn - make sure it is the most dependable settings
<dennister> that will keep your clock synced with the internet
<Brydenn33> dennister: sudo remove doenst even work!
<bLaZeD> dennister, to synce it what do u hit?
<Brydenn33> brydenn@c-67-169-218-218:~$ sudo remove --purge libfontconfig1
<Brydenn33> sudo: remove: command not found
<bLaZeD> or rather what command do u run
<dennister> sorry...it's apt-get remove --purge <app>
<n8k99> also try burning a copy of breezy badger, as it has a different install prog that woks dif
<Evil> im not to good with burning iso's is there any user friendly software i can use that will make this bootable cd?
<numenus> use aptitude instead of apt - it handles the dependencies much better
<n8k99> i dont know much about M$ stuff
<dennister> bLaZeD:  ntp and ntp simple are daemons u download with synaptic
<Evil> should i burn it as apple hfs+ ?
<dennister> Brydenn33: numerous is right
<bLaZeD> dennister, ahh k got ya....i had ntp installing ntp-simple now
<n8k99> evil: no as an iso
<shriphani> Evil: k3b ?
<Evil> the one is burnt is iso 9660 and joilet
<dennister> i just haven't used aptitude yet
<Evil> k3b? whats that
<Brydenn33> what is aptitude?
<shriphani> an app
<Brydenn33> is it a gui installer like Adept Manager?
<dennister> but i'd read about it being better for dependencies...
<n8k99> shriphat: he hasn't been able to install kubuntu onto his pb yet
<shriphani> Brydenn33: its like apt-get
<shriphani> oh n8k99
<dennister> <----------needs to start using aptituude; note to self
<numenus> no, its a command line package manager - like apt, just better
<numenus> has anyone upgraded to edgy? I'm thinking of installing it...
<dennister> <-----needs a good graphical filesharing program
<bLaZeD> dennister, ive installed both of those....the ntp-server seems to be running...but it hasent changed my time its still the wrong time
<dennister> bLaZeD: have u tried right-clicking the clock applet?
<n8k99> numenus: i am running edgy
<Evil> should this iso be burnt as iso level 2 windows/unix ? or level 1 dos ?
<n8k99> level 2
<Evil> or iso 9960
<bLaZeD> dennister, im in fluxbox not kde...so right clicking the time doesnt do/show the same stuff i dont think
<n8k99> oh iso 9960
<bLaZeD> dennister, maby i will try to go into kde and give it a shot in a few
<dennister> oh i c, i really like kde...and this is (K)ubuntu
<dennister> at first i thought i like gnome better, but not now
<numenus> dennister: I was using gnome up until last night, and thought I liked it better too
<numenus> dennister: there are things about gnome I like, but kde just gives many more optsion for tweaking
<numenus> n8k99_: so, how is edgy? run into many problems during the upgrade?
<n8k99_> numenus: it's very nice - am having trouble with amarok right now
<dennister> numenus: exactly
<n8k99_> numenus: also when I poweron, have to restart the x server before I can sign into kdm
<ke> Unfortunately it's a never ending discussion :( I can't decide either
<n8k99_> numenus: i actually did a clean install
<ke> But then again, competition is a good thing :)
<numenus> n8k99_: hmm - perhaps I'd better wait... I've just got XGL/Beryl running nicely on dapper
<dennister> after windows (and esp if you had trouble installing ur first distro), u think you like a clean-looking desktop...and long for simplicity
<n8k99_> numenus: compositing as is built into kde works really nicely
<dennister> but then you need to actually start configuring and working with it...most instructions are for kde apps
<n8k99_> numenus: http://eckenrodehouse.net/images/worldview.png
<n8k99_> numenus: some tweaks to my desktop in edgy
<dennister> numerous, do u know a good bitlord-like app?
<coreymon77> gnight everyone
<numenus> dennister: no, sorry I do not
<coreymon77> dennister, btw, azureus or ktorrent work just fine
<dennister> i've got frostwire working here, and it was pretty easy, but...doesn't seem to support the drag-n-drop of stuff i've found via google
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone!
<dennister> night coreymon77
<n8k99> gn!
<numenus> gnite
<dennister> azureus was giving me trouble
<coreymon77> cya all tomorrow
<dennister> i had it working well in windows
<numenus> n8k99_: well, my connection is creeping - your screenshot is still loading ;D
<dennister> ktorrent starts and stalls...doesn't actually download for more than a few seconds
<n8k99> numenus:sorry about that- it's a large screenshot - I should just make that a webpage instead
<numenus> n8k99: heh, well it looks nice anyway
<zam> how to install mplayer and the wine32 codecss and some other importing things pleases ?
<bronaugh> you don't really need the win32 codecs so much now.
<zam> bronaugh:  i do and i need mplayer also ?
<bronaugh> well, it's part of the multiverse or universe afaik... did you choose to use those when you installed?
<bronaugh> if you did, mplayer should be in there.
<bronaugh> dunno about the win32 codecs -- but as I said, not so necessary now. fortunately there's libraries like ffmpeg that play nearly anything.
<zam> bronaugh: i remember i link inubuntu about sutch problime bu i cant remmember where ?
<numenus> dennister: are you a recent convert from windows?
<n8k99> numenus:great thanks
<bronaugh> zam: not sure how you add it after install on ubuntu... new to ubuntu.
<bronaugh> in Debian I'd just abuse it into /etc/apt/sources.list
<xoma> Hello
<zam> bronaugh: it is the same i juse need the surcess for things like that
<xoma> Where can i find information about setuping samba+ldap?
<o1ng0b01ng0> anyone know how to permanantly change resolv.conf?
<bronaugh> zam: don't know offhand; not on a ubuntu machine right now.
<dennister> gnight all
<unix_infidel> is there any word on when python-2.5 will be available for ubuntu.
<o1ng0b01ng0> I have to keep restting the dam thing to my nameservers
<CVirus> o1ng0b01ng0: edit this file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<o1ng0b01ng0> k
<o1ng0b01ng0> I'll have to read up on that file before I go messing with it
<numenus> zam: go here for install steps  --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<derekS> can someone help me figure out how to get remote X to work?
<numenus> zam: and click the restrictedformats link and it shows how to install w32codecs
<Brydenn33> ok i'm still having a problem
<Brydenn33> my libfontconfig1 is BROKEN (installed)
<Brydenn33> and so is my libfontconfig1-dev
<Brydenn33> how do i fix it?
<komputer> yyyyyyyyyyyyyru
<numenus> Brydenn33: maybe try removing and reinstalling -- "sudo aptitude remove" <package name(s)> -- then do --- "sudo aptitude install" <package name(s)> --
<Brydenn33> ok numenus
<Brydenn33> numenus: SWEET! it worked :)
<numenus> Brydenn33: great :D
<Brydenn33> so what's so great about aptitude now? it does better with dependencies how?
<bimberi> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Brydenn33> hmm well why dont they make a GUI for that?
<Brydenn33> seems like it would be pretty beneficial to the user
<numenus> well, I suppose it would be - but there a lot of useful tools that are command line only
<numenus> go figure :D
<Brydenn33> ya i know. but i dont like having to type all the damn time haha
<Brydenn33> i'd rather click a few options and have it do everything it needs to
<Brydenn33> instead of spelling it out in commands
<numenus> well, start writing the code for an aptitude gui :D
<Brydenn33> haha ;) right
<Brydenn33> if i could i would
<aridity|Kub> hmm, which directory should I install irssi to?
<numenus> alright... goodnight everyone
<zam> i dont know what the hell hapning to me guyes so pleases help the video is shown but i get no sownt sound at all ?
<charlie5> hi
<charlie5> what adept packages would i need to get konqeror to load 'flash' pages ?
<pete> i ran into a problem with adept on the new beta:
<pete> i was letting my machine update, but i came up with an error halfway thru the install, i tried to restart the program but apparently there is a process running in the background
<pete> that is using adept or apt get or something
<pete> rebooting didn't help either, any ideas?
<Empiric> hi all
<Empiric> i have implement kiosk too, in my kubuntu user
<Empiric> its doing wired things
<Empiric> i delete all things from my K menu except internet and office and kmail
<Empiric> but am seeing utilities and system seetings though
<Empiric> any idea
<Empiric> ?
<pete> hmm
<pete> did you right-click on the icon and select menu editor?/
<pete> that work for you empiric?
<Empiric> yes but not completely
<Empiric> i delerte all things from l menu
<pavel> cau je tu nejakej cech nebo ceska???
<sF|Xemanth^> :q
<sF|Xemanth^> ups
<zam> how to enabled the Universe and Multiverse repositories., where to find this   repositories.,?
<zam> i know how to add them just where is a liste of them ?
<sF|Xemanth^> zam: /etc/apt/sources.list
<zam> sF|Xemanth^:  i dont think i have them in my sources.list file ?
<DHGE> http://www.google.com/search?q=sources.list+fur+kubuntu
<pete> i consistently get an error when trying to install the apt-index-watcher package.... :(
<Empiric> pete
<Empiric> any idea
<pete> empiric sory man i dont quite know my way around this stuf myself yet... menu editor would have been my course of action
<Admiral_Chicago> pete: what is the error? post the last line of output
<Brydenn33> hey does anyone here have DC++ installed on Kubuntu or a similar program?
<Admiral_Chicago> Brydenn33: what is DCC
<Admiral_Chicago> IDE?
<Brydenn33> DC++ is a peer 2 peer program
<Admiral_Chicago> could try frostwire
<unix_infidel> man is advanced subnetting just craptacular when messing with firewalls.
<unix_infidel> especially transparent subnets :(
<Brydenn33> Admiral_Chicago: frostwire is NOTHING like DC++
<Brydenn33> but thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone have an HTTP tunnel package for ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> i want to set a package to tunnel using HTTP but I don't know how to do it
<partack> oooh >.> kubuntu support channel =D  awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> yea its a good thing
<partack> i'm new to linux ^-^ so this is convenient =P
<Admiral_Chicago> partack: how new?
<partack> well i've messed around with suse liike, once.. a while ago.. and i didn't like it so i had it for 1 day and then i deleted it because i couldn't get internet working
<partack> and now i'm ready to give linux a good thorough learning.
<Admiral_Chicago> partack: have you checked out easyubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> !easyubuntu > partack
<Empiric> helo
<Empiric> hai
<Admiral_Chicago> hi
<Empiric> i found it pete
<Empiric> theirs a bug in kisttool in kubuntu
<Empiric> it wont have changes in k menu it wont save
<Empiric> any other tools instead of kisktool
<Empiric> plz guide me
<partack> not yet, ive been meaning to.. but the problem is i can't get my wireless card to work =( and ive had so many thigns go wrong so far that shouldn't have gone wrong..  i'm wired to my wireless router ATM to try and fix the problem =(
<Admiral_Chicago> partack: try this
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless > partack
<Admiral_Chicago> Empiric: did you search the ubuntu forums?
<Admiral_Chicago> they dave a ton of support
<Admiral_Chicago> they might have fixed the bug and documented it
<partack> Cheers muchly AC (your nickname ;P) i'll give this a read through ^-^
<pete> empiric sorry man i dont know what kistool is
<Empiric> no
<Empiric> can u help me Admiral
<Empiric> kiosk is buggy
<Admiral_Chicago> Empiric: hold on
<Empiric> plz
<Empiric> am waiting
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the package called?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah kistool
<Admiral_Chicago> Empiric: i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never used kistool and this is the first time i've ever heard of it
<Empiric> kiosk admin tool
<Empiric> u have it with apt-get install kiosktool
<partack> um.. can anyone please tell me what this means?  i typed in make  and it told me Makefile:34: Makefile_cst: No such file or directory
<partack> there's a makefile int he directory
<Admiral_Chicago> partack: what package?
<Admiral_Chicago> Empiric: well I looked on ubuntu forums, kubuntu forums, and launch pad and I didn't find anything on the bug
<partack> i'm trying to install Rutil  (Cos wireless assistant is sorta half-assed and not working, or something)
<partack> 1 sec
<partack> see, i'm following a how-to from the ubuntu  website
<partack> i'll pull it up, 2 seconds
<partack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<partack> err
<partack> thats the wrong one
<partack> sorry
<partack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500Old/DriverAndRaconfigOld#head-93b21a695de4d96bae3735496a6845b31d95e04e
<partack> there we go
<Admiral_Chicago> partack: did you install build-essentials?
<partack> i did indeed. i wasn't able to while i was offline so i kept getting 'couldnt find package 'build-essential'  but i have them now
<partack> (i've only jsut figured out packages are mostly URL's)
<Empiric> any one works on kiosktool
<Admiral_Chicago> partack: packages are downloaded from a website
<Admiral_Chicago> that way you don't have the 1800 packages on your computer
<partack> *nod* i know that now
<partack> but i'm clueless now =(  i get this whenever i try to make (using that how-to) and googlign it pulled nothing up..
<partack> Makefile:34: Makefile_cst: No such file or directory
<partack> make: *** No rule to make target `Makefile_cst'.  Stop.
<partack> all i need to do is get my wireless card working =( then i can be happy and play around with various linuxy things ^-^
<fdoving> what wireless card?
<partack> it's (apparently formt he previosu help i've had)  a Realink based card and it uses the module RT61
<fdoving> not rt25xx ?
<partack> nope. rt61
<fdoving> partack: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<partack> OOH!" >.>  *checks it out*  thank you so very much ^-^
<fdoving> partack: are you using dapper?
<partack> yes i am =)
<fdoving> partack: then browse down to "(b) rt61 in Dapper"
<fdoving> after "Some additional notes:"
<damian> how many linux users does it take to install windows and end all their frustration?
<fdoving> damian: i would never join them :)
<partack> THAT's it! that's the Hardware thingy i got! unknown device 0302! =D  this cn help me muchly ^-^
<partack> i'll check it out. i'll let you knwo how i get on ^-^
<tbag> can't get dual display to work
<tbag> can anyone help?
<fdoving> partack: scroll down to the part i told you.. it'll save you alot of work.
<partack> ooh right i thought i was lookign at what you meant ^-^;; sorry, i got all excited cos it made sense to me.
<partack> (b) rt61 in Dapper
<fdoving> correct.
<qor> Hey guys... any ideas on what could be causing this?
<qor> frank@worf:~$ sudo apt-get check
<qor> Reading package lists... Done
<qor> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<fdoving> qor: sounds bad.
<qor> I know :p
<qor> how does one fix the package that fixes packages?
<fdoving> try 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get check'
<fdoving> qor: you can also try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<qor> bingo~
<qor> apt-get -f wouldn't work
<qor> an update/check fixed it
<fdoving> :)
<qor> wonderful, thanks a bunch!
<fdoving> you're welcome :9
<partack> umm...  why does linux hate me? =(
<partack> mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/Wireless/RT61ST': No such file or directory
<Momal> Anyone know a good video screen capture program So I can record mouse movements etc.
<flaccid> partack: parent dir probably doesn't exist
<fdoving> partack: 'sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT61ST'
<partack> YAY ^-^ thank you fdoving =) that did it
<partack> *Continues how-to*
<partack> wait,
<partack> what did th e-p do?
<partack> just curious
<partack>  i need otlearn these things ^-^
<fdoving> mkdir -p makes every directory needed to make /etc/wireless/RT61ST, like if /etc/Wireless doesn't exist, it makes that too.
<partack> ic
<partack> thank you =)
<fdoving> you can do like 'mkdir -p /tmp/dir1/dir2/dir3' and it'll do the same as 'mkdir /tmp/dir1;mkdir /tmp/dir1/dir2/;mkdir /tmp/dir1/dir2/dir3'
<maryen> mkdir doesn't make you money or pay the bills tho
<maryen> lazy
<partack> lol..
<Squatch> Gah!  I'm using a dual monitor setup and for some reason, on my second monitor, I have a taskbar on only one of the four desktops >_<.  Any suggestions to get it back in the other two?
<partack> can't you make one? right clicking the desktop?
<flaccid> w0a i didn't even know about -p
<flaccid> thats cool
<Squatch> Not on mine, I can create lots of other stuff, but no taskbar...
<partack> actually, scratch that. . guess not
<Squatch> KDE is acting really funky too.  My right monitor is my secondary monitor, and options to affect how the taskbar looks/acts don't always work...
<Torched> you guys know why linux is free?
<Torched> because no one would pay for product like that
<flaccid> no linux is actually free because of the GNU GPL
<Torched> no, that's how it's free flaccid
<Torched> that's not why it's free
<flaccid> same thing in this case
<Torched> nope
<partack> lol torched.  is this linux joke night?  that one about the mkdir and now that?
<flaccid> so are you speaking for the whole world, Torched?
<flaccid> nobody being the operative word there
<Torched> i asked the whole world flaccid, they agree with me
<flaccid> you didn't ask me
<flaccid> and its also impossible to do what you said
<Torched> you were the last person to voice your opinion
<Torched> now my survey is complete
<Torched> the overwhelming majority of people agreed with me
<partack> flaccid: does the internet count as the world?
<flaccid> meh ur full of shit Torched
<pete> anybody know if they upgraded legacy drivers for the new beta?
<partack> okay, so , linux hates me..  in the how-to it says to type  cp *.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/
<pete> how can i check the date of the drivers?
<partack> but it tells me cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt2561.bin': Permission denied
<flaccid> partack: the user are you do it under doesn't have write access. try using sudo with the command
<partack> ohwait it was all a typo's fault. sorry about that. *nod* thank yout hough =)
<flaccid> cool
<pete> network interface ra0 shows up when i do iwconfig, but when i do ifup ra0 it tells me that is an unknown interface..... anybody have any ideas at all???
<raul12>  how to install i386 software on x64 machine(AMD)
<partack> pete: you're in the same boat as me, m8   go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<raul12>  ok
<partack> look at (b)
<partack> (if you're using dapper)
<raul12>  plz help
<flaccid> raul12: i don't know if you can, maybe you can. would require emulation. try ##linux
<fdoving> raul12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Arlington> how to install a .rpm package?
<flaccid> Arlington: by command line or a GUI?
<Arlington> what ever :-)
<raul12>  /msg raul12 set unfiltered on
<fdoving> Arlington: you shouldn't install rpms in ubuntu.
<fdoving> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Arlington> well it's the only linux versionof this program...
<windshear> no source?
<fdoving> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<flaccid> sorry i had to go afk
<Arlington> windshear. i don't know.
<flaccid> i'd prolly get the files out of the rpm and install them manually
<fdoving> Arlington: get alien then. might not work but it's could be worth a try.
<Arlington> the alien is the program that makes a .deb package of the rpm file right?
<fdoving> yes.
<Arlington> um.
<Arlington> how do i install a .deb package? is it sudo ./filename?
<fdoving> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Arlington> thnx
<fdoving> or rightclick -> kubuntu menu -> install package (or something like that)
<flaccid> fdoving: hmm i don't have that feature
<Arlington> the program i'am trying to install is slimdevices slimserver. when install is done it tells me to go to: http://jonas-desktop:9000/ but the browser can't find it any thoughts?
<flaccid> Arlington: did you run the program?
<Arlington> yes i installed it and the installer told me the thing above...
<flaccid> run
<flaccid> not install
<Arlington> don't know how to run it (neewbie) yes i know because i can't find it in the staartmenu...
<fdoving> it's probably running in the background, and you can access it with the webbrowser at that address.
<fdoving> Arlington: try http://127.0.0.1:9000
<Arlington> yes that is the thing in windush
<flaccid> it may not be running at all
<fdoving> true.
<flaccid> rpm doesn't init after install does it? and he converted from rpm to deb first anyway?
<Arlington> yes i converted.
<fdoving> you can check that with 'fuser -v 9000/tcp'
<fdoving> if it's running on that port, that is.
<Arlington> the terminal just scips a line ...
<flaccid> i don't think fuser works for normal/admin user by default coz of perms
<flaccid> sudo fuser -v 9000/tcp
<Arlington> i ran it as sudo
<flaccid> ok its not going then
<flaccid> you probably need to run the binary from the package
<fdoving> or the alien process failed somehow.
<Arlington> no the alienprocess ran succesfully.
<partack_> YES!!! YESS!! YES!! IT WORKS ! ^-^
<partack_> it finally works ;_;
<partack_> thanks for all your help guys ^-^  got my wireless card going =)
<flaccid> you could run "file filename" against every file from the package to find the binary
<flaccid> cool
<fdoving> partack_: glad you got it working :)
<partack_> ^-^ cheers so much =)  .  heh. i guess i'll idle in here , eh?  i'll probably need more help some time or other =P and searching google for 3 days didn't help =P
<fdoving> Arlington: or you could run 'dpkg -L pacakgename' (without version or .deb) to list the files in the package.
<fdoving> Arlington: whatever is in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin is the binary.
<partack_> thanks again ^-^  seeyah
<fdoving> usually..
<flaccid> or /usr/local/bin or hopefully any dir with /bin
<fdoving> packages should not put stuff in /usr/local/bin and /bin is for essential stuff, but yes. :)
<flaccid> this is from an rpm..
<flaccid> :p
<flaccid> who knows where the location could be
<Arlington> nothing there
<flaccid> nothing at all in the package?
<Arlington> nothing in the bin directory.
<fabian_> hey guys! I've got a problem with kubuntu 6.06 dapper... when I plug-in an usb-device, nothing happens... in the past, an icon appeared on the desktop an allowed me to mount/eject the device but now there's nothing... I didn't anything, I think...
<flaccid> Arlington: run file on each command to find the binary
<Arlington> i've found out that they distribute a .deb install thorugh a repository that they manage. thanks for the help.
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> fyi apt-rpm can be used for rpms too :)
<Arlington> there should be a but in front of the thanks for the help
<flaccid> coolio
<ironfroggy> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40255643/
<ironfroggy> can anyone tell me if that URL works for them? i cant get the flash game to work but it doesnt complain about flash versions.
<Schalken> does anyone have the valid md5sum for the kubuntu 6.06 iso?
<flaccid> ironfroggy: don't think it works for me
<Schalken> (6.06, not 6.06.1)
<flaccid> ironfroggy: google flash satay @ ALA and thats the best way to embed flash
<flaccid> i might
<zorglu_> fb3af44c21f1f68cc25fda7edb8c1bd3  ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<zorglu_> oh ok
<Schalken> but kubuntu not ubuntu
<Schalken> :P
<ironfroggy> flaccid: what? sorry, dont get what you mean.
<zorglu_> Schalken: 6.06 is not more distributed by canonical, so i dunno :)
<fdoving> Schalken: kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Schalken> fdoving: thats the one
<flaccid> i got: 415692829ebc4d5a54e5ce6a4f15f1a6  kubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso
<zorglu_> i guess he want the cd :)
<Schalken> flaccid: lol do you have the cd?
<flaccid> fdoving: there is an article called flash satay that shows how to embed flash across browsers
<flaccid> Schalken: i have the cd image still
<fdoving> Schalken: i don't have the official md5sum, but i can make one for you, of my iso.
<fdoving> Schalken: ad390f978451c0cc99ec866702de6ad2  kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Schalken> fdoving: yes, good, thats what i got, thanks
<Schalken> even though some sites host 6.06 they dont have the md5s :P
<fdoving> i recommend 6.06.1 though.
<fdoving> the livecd installer is better.
<Schalken> fdoving: yes however i tried that and it didnt work so i am trying 6.06
<Schalken> see here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273497
<fdoving> ok, if it didn't work you might be better off with the alternate cd. if you haven't tried it yet.
<Schalken> fdoving: the puzzling thing is it used to work, even on this very CD-RW
<Schalken> so i will try another
<fdoving> does the cd-drive work with other disks?
<Schalken> fdoving: yes. the ubuntu 6.06 cds i had shipped still work.
<fdoving> hum.
<fdoving> ok.-
<Schalken> fdoving: i am just going to try this other CD-RW at the slowest burn and see if it works ;)
<fdoving> do that :)
<Arlington> my adept won't start :-(
<fdoving> try to start it from konsole, do you get error messages?
<Schalken> hey whats the default way to bring down yakuake?
<fdoving> that's kmenu -> system -> konsole -> 'sudo adept_manager'
<Arlington> it works in console. but whne i try to start through starmenu i get to input my password and then nothing.
<fdoving> Arlington: what about 'kdesu adept_manager' from konsole?
<Schalken> is adept's command 'adept_manager'? why not just 'adept'? i never seen a command with a '_'
<Arlington> command adept_manager wasn't found
<fdoving> ah, sorry, that's in edgy.
<fdoving> 'adept'
<Arlington> well that dosn't work either.
<fdoving> Schalken: close yakuake with the X in in the lower right corner (of yakuake)
<Arlington> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Arlington>   Major opcode:  148
<fdoving> then it's kdesus fault.
<Arlington>   Minor opcode:  3
<Arlington>   Resource id:  0x0
<Arlington> Failed to open device
<Arlington> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<fdoving> that's normal, has nothing to do with this.
<Arlington>   Major opcode:  148
<Arlington>   Minor opcode:  3
<fdoving> please stop pasting.
<Schalken> fdoving: okay how about to bring it back up again?
<Arlington>   Resource id:  0x0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Arlington> Failed to open device
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> Schalken: alt+f2 'yakuake' <enter>
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Arlington> i'am sorry for that
<fdoving> Arlington: sorry i had to remove you, please don't paste into the channel like that.
<fdoving> no problem :)
<fdoving> that error has nothing to do with adept. it's basically just X saying it can't contact some devices configured in xorg.conf, wacom tablet etc. just ignore it.
<Schalken> fdoving: i was under the impression that yakuake is always running and shows itself when a certain shortcut key is pressed. isn't it?
<Arlington> the problem is that when trying to install the slimserver through adept. adept hanged and i had to kill it and now it dosn't start.
<Arlington> could it be related?
<fdoving> Schalken: you can toggle view/hide with F12 (i think, is the default)..
<fdoving> Schalken: if you close it with the X, it dies.
<Schalken> fdoving: ahhhhhhhh thats what i wanted thanks
<Schalken> :D
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> Arlington: try that ^^
<fdoving> I have to go now, food -> work.'
<fdoving> bye.
<Arlington> any one here?
<zorglu_> !baddevices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baddevices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<zorglu_> Arlington: this will help you removing the X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 you see
<Arlington> i have this tar.gz file i wan't to install. how would i go about?
<Arlington> i have this tar.gz file i wan't to install. how would i go about?
<pacman> is the current java not good enough for the rest of the internet?
<pacman> nobody home??
* flaccid is back
<flaccid> pacman: the current java is fine
<pacman> most of the stuff I try and access tells me its no good
<flaccid> the error message is 'its no good' ?
<pacman> no, says I don't have the latest version...but I do
<flaccid> Arlington: its an archive. extract with a program like ark
<flaccid> pacman: what version u using?
<pacman> flash 7 for linux
<flaccid> i thought you said java?
<pacman> doh
<flaccid> if you mean flash
<pacman> shoot, I don't remember....
<pacman> no, I meant java
<flaccid> you can blame macromedia
<pacman> and flash sucks too
<flaccid> well java is fine
<flaccid> what version you got and provide me a sample url that says you aint got the latest?
<pacman> http://games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=do&ss=1
<pacman> all of the yahoo games
<pacman> dunno which version I have...how do I find out
<flaccid> try dpkg -l | grep -i sun-java
<flaccid> or just java -version
<flaccid> you prolly have the sun-java-jre ?
<pacman> yeah, that's right
<pacman> jre5 or something like that
<pacman> sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre
<flaccid> 1.5.06?
<pacman> 1.5.0-06-1
<flaccid> that is the latest
<flaccid> let me try it out
<pacman> k
<flaccid> i'm not a member of yahoo unfortunately
<pacman> ah
<flaccid> but yeah 1.5 is latest
<pacman> I'm just trying to find some cool games for my computer
<pacman> everything I've tried is lame at best
<flaccid> 1.4.8/1.4.2 is what people still develop on coz 1.5 is a lot different in arch
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install nexuiz ppracer torcs knights
<flaccid> there are a few
<flaccid> that i like
<flaccid> knights its online chess
<flaccid> nexuiz is shoot em up. v nice
<flaccid> ppracer is planet penguin racer. clone of tuxracer
<flaccid> torcs is a car game
<pacman> I've played ppracer
<pacman> think I might have played torcs too
<pacman> wish I could get simcity 3000 back, man I could kill hours with that
<Tm_T> flaccid: ppracer is former tuxracer, not clone
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> why the change in name then?
<Tm_T> no idea
<flaccid> ok
<zorglu_> http://tremulous.net is nice too :)
<pacman> man, it's late here
<morghanphoenix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> zorglu_: tremulous looks mad
<flaccid> how big is it
<zorglu_> flaccid: what do you mean ?
<zorglu_> big ? several people play it :)
<flaccid> sorry mad = sick = very good
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<zorglu_> it is very fun to play
<zorglu_> i like it a lot. a 'modern' game in opensource and running on linux, window, macosx
<zorglu_> very good to destress
<flaccid> better than nexuiz?
<zorglu_> i never played nexuiz
<zorglu_> but try it, it is simple to install
<flaccid> i have it installed
<flaccid> i play it
<flaccid> its good
<zorglu_> cool :)
<zorglu_> flaccid: tips,  get a good fps, it helps a lot to play well. you can tune the details to reach it :)
<flaccid> yeah thats a gaming fundamental
<flaccid> i'm on a notebook but its not too bad
<janushead> hi
<zorglu_> well i player for 2 months before finding out this fundamental :)
<flaccid> hehe
<janushead> question about printer installation with kaddprinterwizzard: after chosing the printer, it says drivers not found or insufficient access rights. is this a know issue?
<janushead> using vanilla 6.06-64
<zorglu_> tried "kdesu kaddprinterwizzard" ?
<Arlington> anyone using slimserver?
<janushead> zorglu_, i switched to sysadmin mode before.
<janushead> zorglu_, after the problem i had to download the ppd-file myself and point to it. then everything was fine
<twosouls82> hello there :)
<cox377> Helllo all
<cox377> this is not directly a kubuntu question, but i'm looking for a linux alternative to windows media center / xbox media center.!! does such a thing exist?
<t0taln00b> of cos it's kubuntu
<twosouls82> cox377: if you have a 'ivtv enabled' (ivtv is a driver) you can use mythtv :) much nicer than mc to be honest
<twosouls82> s/ivtv enabled/ivtv enabled video card
<twosouls82> http://www.mythtv.org/
<twosouls82> and to get it all to work with dapper; http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<cox377> cheers guys
<twosouls82> :s video? tv card :)
<MistaED> hey could someone tell me where kde stores its bootup stuff? i wanted to reduce kde's ram usage
<Raul12> is SELinux is included in kubuntu ??
<n3storm> anybody here is aware about the Kubuntu bug with Scribus?
<cox377> twosouls82: just been looking @ mythtv and it looks great, so i just gotta get a ivtv enabled tv card?
<Raul12> ???
<Raul12> ......
<Raul12> is SELinux is included in kubuntu
<Raul12> can any 1 tell
<n3storm> Raul12: apt-cache search selinux
<bpm> may anyboda help me to get a ad-hoc connection between 6.06 and my pda
<Raul12> k
<bpm> i dont know how to start
<bpm> iwconfig dont like me
<t0taln00b> why doesnt it like u?
<bpm> i tried: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid test mode Ad-Hoc key off
<bpm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26056/
<t0taln00b> but what's ur problem?
<bpm> i cant get a connection
<bpm> i dont know where the problem is
<bpm> i dont know where i have to search the problem
<t0taln00b> hmm.. as far as i can see from ur pasted fragment on the aforementioned link u have a connection. it's odd
<t0taln00b> it's odd that u cant connect :?
<bpm> yeaaah i got it
<bpm> my internal wlanchip was was not pluged well in its slot
<bpm> so the card worked - dont worked - worked.....
<niels_> Hi Folks!
<niels_> Has anyone mad funny experiences doing an upgrade from Dapper to Etchy? I did an upograde just today and since the box wont start anymore
<LeeJunFan_away> niels_: that's not really funny.
<niels_> which means that it boots the kernel and once it gets through the module loading rpocess it freezes
<niels_> LeeJunFan_away: No, its not - it was mor leikely menat sarcastic
<LeeJunFan_away> niels_: are you sure you're booting edgy's new kernel?
<twosouls82> cox377: sorry, I was showering :P but yep for mythtv you will need a tvcard supported by the ivtv driver, such as the Hauppauge PVR-150/250/350 and the MCE's too, if I am right
<zombux-skola> kubuntu sucks
<niels_> LeeJunFan_away: Yes, I am absolutely sure
<LeeJunFan_away> niels_: does it freeze or does it say kernel panic can't mount rootfs?
<niels_> LeeJunFan_away: it just freezes - I could sent you a snapshot
<zombux-skola> how the hell do I control this
<LeeJunFan_away> niels_: on my wifes computer after upgrading I had to specify the kernel option of noapic or hers would freeze as well. I didn't need that with dappers kernel.
<LeeJunFan> niels_: sent to me how?
<niels_> LeeJunFan: where do i have to do that? Basically I guess I will start the Box in recovery moide and then...?
<niels_> LeeJunFan: by mail I would sent it
<LeeJunFan> niels_: when you get the grub boot menu listing hit e, then highlight the kernel line and e again and add noapic to the end of options. To make it permanent you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zombux-skola> hell-o
<Nordir> zdar :D
<zombux-skola> cus
<zombux-skola> woknum zdar
<LeeJunFan> niels_: oh, sry - you said sent and my brain must not have processed "could" when I read it :)
<thool> zombux-skola: no lol :)
<Nordir> thool: lol
<zombux-skola> so, what's up with this?
<zombux-skola> how do I install vncviewer?
<LeeJunFan> zombux-skola: what's up with what? if you want any kind of intelligent response you'll need to provide more info explaining your issue with kubuntu.
<zombux-skola> I downloaded it to my personal folder but I can not see it there
<zombux-skola> seems pretty weird to me
<niels_> LeeJunFan: its still freezing...*grrrr*
<zombux-skola> even if I enable viewing hidden folders
<LeeJunFan> zombux-skola: there's a program called krfb for kde you can install by using adept.
<zombux-skola> hmm ok I will try it
<LeeJunFan> zombux-skola: open adept and search for vnc you'll find a few different choices, also you probably want to enable universe and multiverse repositories.
<LeeJunFan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zombux-skola> well I have VNC server at my remote PC but I need to connect to it
<niels_> LeeJunFan: what will happen if I would reinstall Dapper? Will it format my hdd?
<LeeJunFan> niels_: might want to try asking in #kubuntu-testers or #ubuntu+q
<LeeJunFan> #ubuntu+1 that is
<gnomefreak> niels_: thats up to you
<LeeJunFan> niels_: yeah, well - you'd have the option to format, depending on how your hd is partitioned, it might not be so bad.
<gnomefreak> niels_: the installer as any other installer did for ubuntu asks wher eyou wan tto install it
<niels_> gnomefreak: basically I haven't made partitions for home or so
<gnomefreak> niels_: save anything you _need_ to disk or something before doing anything
<niels_> gnomefreak: how, if I am not getting anywhwhere, the system freezes right after the startup of Kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> niels_: than i guess you dont
<gnomefreak> niels_: maybe livecd
<cox377> twosouls82: N1:)
<gnomefreak> livecd should work or boot in safe mode
<Ash-Fox> How does one start java webstart under Ubuntu? I tried 'javaws', but I get a 'Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory'
<KrAmMeR> whats a good history cleaning program?
<gnomefreak> Ash-Fox: its in the menu atleast in gnome it is
<niels_> gnomefreak: damn...I knew it sort of, but I thought, I was hoping that there could be another way to solve that prob
<KrAmMeR> hmm
<KrAmMeR> i will search
<gnomefreak> niels_: there are lots of ways to solve it you can mount it from windows partition with help from outside apps
<Ash-Fox> gnomefreak, hm, not starting from there either
* Ash-Fox tries reinstalling
<gnomefreak> Ash-Fox: than i dont know i never use it (me and java dont like eachother
<niels_> gnomefreak: If I would burn me an image of hda1 - would it have all files, you think? even the hidden ones of Thunderbird in which TB stores all the mail which I received?
<Ash-Fox> What a pain
<gnomefreak> niels_: should
<gnomefreak> brb
<niels_> gnomefreak: I'll give it a go
<niels_> gno
<niels_> gnomefreak: I'll let you folks know if worked out
<Ash-Fox> Theres something really weird about the way java is packed on buntu distros, I'm considering getting it from sun because of weird JDK problems
<Ash-Fox> (And now javaws)
<cox377> twosouls82: , if you still about, what i was really after was a whole operating system, is there a way to have it as a OS kinda like smoothwall is as a router
<hyper> hello abattoir :)
<SeicherlBoB> i can't start a bash script from my desktop (just linking to the "programm"). is there a good way to execute shell-scripts from KDE-desktop?
<tmdx120> Hello all. Why doesnt file sharing work in Dapper?
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hyper> got a small package problem... any suggestiosn?  http://www.phpfi.com/161775
<yeti> hi
<yeti> got a problem with kdesu, every app that involves kdesu takes ages to start, adept for example doesn't start at all
<yeti> i just get a kdesu process hangig around in ps -aux doing nothing
<shadowhywind> morning all, does anyone know how to fix a problem where files i put on a fat32 in linux wont show in windows?
<Dr_willis> this on a hard drive in a linux box?
<shadowhywind> yes. i have a fat32 partition to share files between windows and linux. I throw a few files and a folders onto it into linux, reboot back to windows and i can't see the files nor the folders
<Dr_willis> were you seeing pre-existing files on the fat32 drive from linux - ?
<Dr_willis> It almost sounds like you dident have it mounted. and you just copied things to the /media/wheveritwassupposedtobemounted dir.
<partack__> Noob question for someone who will take pity on this poor Linux Iliterate..  is there some fancy command to quickly install 'QT' ? or do i have to download it untar it and all that stuff?  yknow.. something along the lines of sudo apt-get install QT or something?
<tmdx120> hi, can one use heterogenous memory cards in a dual slot laptop?
<Dr_willis> partack__,   by 'qt' what are you wanting?  KDE uses the QT libs..
<yeti> partack__: what the...? QT is installed whenever you install kubuntu
<tmdx120> for example 512 in one slot and 1024 in another?
<Dr_willis> so they are allready there.. if you want the Developer stuff.. fire up the package manager and search for 'qt' look for stuff with -dev in the names
<shadowhywind> no i believe it is mounted, becuase i can see the changes i make from windows *i believe*
<partack__> oh really?  are they compiled with thread support?
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  i would double check..ive  never heard of you rproblem befor.
<shadowhywind> i am going to go check.. hehe
<Dr_willis> ive used that mount 'feature' to hide things befor. :P
<yeti> partack__, nfi, but why would you so desperately need thread support for qt?
<shadowhywind> the reason why i say it is mounted is becuase couple of files that i pasted into a different directory is there
<Dr_willis> copy things to /mnr/cantfindme  , then mount somthing over /mnt/cantfindme :)
<partack__> lol.. Qtella.
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  Hmm.. I would guess that you some how miss-copied the files then.
<yeti> partack__, well, just try it, if it doesn't work, it's probably not ;)
<partack__> well i did but i got
<partack__> Qt's moc not found! If you have installed Qt in an
<partack__> unusual place, please use the "--with-qt-moc=" option
<chab> how does linux react to a change in hardware, specifically, dvd/cd-drives?
<yeti> chab: should not be any problem at all
<yeti> partack__, oh, sorry, can't help you then, check google and ubuntuforums for qt moc
<Dr_willis> unless ya put it on a different ide cable/slot/thang.
<Dr_willis> then the letter may change.
<Dr_willis> hdb may become hdd i mean. :)
<partack__> *nod* okay =) i thought i'd ask first jsut in-case this was generic.
<chab> Dr_willis: the plan is, throwing out hdd, hdc->hdd, new hdc :)
<partack__> thank you ^-^
<chab> yeti: think k3b will notice the difference on its own?
<Dr_willis> chab,  k3b has a 'setup' program. soit should be fine
<tmdx120> Hi Doc.
<chab> ok. good. thanks.
<Dr_willis> so you will move 1 cdrom, and then put in a NEWER cdrom in its place? so ya still have 2 drives?
<chab> Dr_willis: yes
<yeti> by the way, why is konqueror so slow compared to firefox? do i miss some important option?
<Dr_willis> should be fine
<Dr_willis> go ask in #kde :P and get yelled at.. Lol..
<Dr_willis> Ive never noticed it being slower.
<chab> Dr_willis: I'll remove my cd-burner(hdd), put my dvd-burner in its new place (hdc->hdd), and put a new dvd-burner in as hdc
<yeti> Dr_willis: it's really much slower... i'm waiting like 30 seconds for (11 of 15 images loaded) on ubuntuforums - and it starts rendering text only when it has preloaded all the images, which is really really annoying
<yeti> Dr_willis: i'd love to give konqueror a try cause i heard it was really well integrated with lots of media plugins in kubuntu, but the way it is, it's just unusable
<Dr_willis> ubuntuforims can be a real real real pain at times.
<Dr_willis> I just use firefox for my browser most of the time. :P i got too many extensiions for it i like
<yeti> Dr_willis, what plugins for firefox do you use to play videos and video streams?
<Dr_willis> yeti,  very few. :P
<Evil003> hi im trying to install kubuntu on a powerbook g4 i got the cd to boot but it stopped at ubuntu@ubuntu:`$  what do i type from here to make the os boot?
<Dr_willis> I do have one that can download videos from some sites.. so i can watch them offline.
<yeti> Dr_willis: oh. lol. okay ;)
<Dr_willis> yeti,  i like the adblocking, and greasemonkey addons
<yeti> by the way, does anyone know an option how to 'mount' tar-files or at least how to get some files from a .tar (uncompressed) without having to unpack the whole archive?
<m4x1mum> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yeti> m4x1mum: thanks, but all the solutions concerning firefox require totem, which requires all of the gnome libs :) might give it a try anyways though, i know mplayerplug-in, but don't like it too much
<Evil003> could someone please tell me what i should type when it says unbuntu@ubuntu:~$ so i can boot the system?
<yeti> Evil003: where and when does it say so?
<Evil003> right now on my screen it says ( to run a command as administrator (user "root"), use sudo <command> see "man sudo_root" for details then it says ubuntu!ubuntu:~$
<Evil003> i mean ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^^^
<Dr_willis> Evil003,  if you can type.. then some how - it is booted.
<Dr_willis> just seems the installer dident start. which is odd.
<Evil003> it doesnt have a gui?
<Dr_willis> yes it does.
<Dr_willis> what OS was on that machine befor?
<Evil003> osx
<Evil003> its an apple powerbook g4
<yeti> is there a metapackage i can install to get all of the fancy toolchain stuff like gcc, ld, as etc?
<Dr_willis> so you have some Unallocated space to install ubuntu to?
<Dr_willis> yeti,  build-essential
<yeti> Dr_willis: thanks
<Evil003> i should cant i just run it off the cd? instead of installing
<Evil003> it^^
<yeti> no you can't, you'd need a liveCD, not an installCD
<Dr_willis> Evil003,  Not sure about how the livdcd works on Macs.. or even if it works at all.
<Evil003> im using the desktop cd
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres a #ubuntuPPC channel  or check the Ubuntu FOrums/wikis
<tmdx120> Why can I to a share files on Dapper?
<Evil003> am i using the wrong cd? or witch one is the install cd i need to download
* karron scim1.4.5
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  samba for ubuntu->winows shareing, or ssh/scp/winscp is easier to setup
<gpeek> tmdx120: whay do you mean?
<Dr_willis> Evil003,  no idea.. my onmy mac is in the closet.  I suggest asking in #ubuntu, or #ubuntuppc
<Evil003> ok thanks
<tmdx120> Im not sharing window. My SOHO is stricty linux
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  then use scp
<Dr_willis> or nfs if you want perment shared directories.
<Dr_willis> or ya could use samba if you want. :)
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: scp?
<Dr_willis> scp - ssh's copy command.
<tmdx120> LOL! Ok, now I have to go RTFM. LOL
<Dr_willis> or use the  fish:\ kioslave feature of KDE's file manager to access the remote machines via ssh
<m4x1mum> can kaffein play dvd?
<wrabbit^> yes
<Dr_willis> You can use the fish kioslave like this: fish://hostname or fish://username@hostname.
<shadowhywind> ok so i just unmounted my fat32 and remounted it (in linux) and now i have like 70 .rec files
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  you are using windows xp on that box?
<shadowhywind> yah, duel booting
<Dr_willis> You realize theres a tool for XP that lets it read/write to ext2/3 filesystems? :P
<Dr_willis> fs-driver.org
<shadowhywind> no i didn't hehe
<Dr_willis> the use of a fat32 'data-swap' has been tossed out the window for me. :)
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: silly newbie question, how do I determine my hostname?
<Dr_willis> i stillgot NO idea how you were scresing that up.
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  hostname command. :)
<Dr_willis> willis@Audigy:~$ hostname
<Dr_willis> Audigy
<Dr_willis> or its in my BASH prompt. :)
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: Thanks!
<shadowhywind> so minus my fat32 issue, does anyone know about random fsckxxxx.rec files?
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: so I can type that on my other comuter to acces the one I want?
<Dr_willis> sounds like the drive was not  cleanly unmounted/written to -  or fsck checked it and found it lacking. :P
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  type what where?
<tmdx120> Ok, I want my laptop to access my desktop files.
<Dr_willis> fish://username@hostname          - is for the KDE file manager - its a Konqueroer feature
<shadowhywind> it seams to do this everytime i boot linux, any ideas on how to stop them from creating
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  you may want to check the fstab entry for your fat32 drive.
<shadowhywind> vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<shadowhywind> it looks right
<Dr_willis> uft8 ? Hmm
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> may want to look at their examples there.. i dont have any vfat partitiosn to check with
<Dr_willis> i dont think you want 0 1
<Dr_willis> but i forget what those #'s do :)
<shadowhywind> funny thing is this is the default setup from install
<Dr_willis> o got 0 1 also..hmm
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_willis> for my ntfs drive
<shadowhywind> my mtab says 0 0
<mindspin> I'd like to lay around a bit with kino, but the program doesn't load ani media files, (avi, mpg) do I have to change the format in advance?
<shadowhywind> brb
<mindspin> play even
<m4x1mum> whats a better player than kaffeine?
<yeti> m4x1mum: kaffeine is pretty good imho. for DVDs, i also like vlc (videolan.org)
<m4x1mum> do you know how to make it able to play avi, mkv and those stuff? i dont really understand the  website given by that ubotu bot
<mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mindspin> there you'll find information
<mindspin> you have to install the specific codecs
<shadowhywind> ok so i added a file, unmounted and remounted, shutdown linux booted in windows and still nodda, any ideas?
<m4x1mum> anyone know a software that can limit the bandwidth of application?
<shadowhywind> trickle
<m4x1mum> aaaah thanks
<shadowhywind> anychance could it be file permissions screwing up on me?
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  i doubt it..
<mindspin> shadowhywind: can you explain what you are doing, I did not read your first questions
<shadowhywind> i have a duelboot system. I have a fat32 partition that i create a folder or files in linux, wheni boot into windows and go to the partition, i can not see the files nor the folder
<mindspin> in windows
<shadowhywind> nod
<shadowhywind> but in a werid twist, some files that i put into a different directory is there
<mindspin> you have "show all folders" enabled?
<shadowhywind> yes
<mindspin> have you tried copying the files into "existing" i.e. "windows"directories?
<m4x1mum> show hidden file
<shadowhywind> that does work
<shadowhywind> but creating a folder in linux, or just creating files in the partition doesn't show in windows, Only shows in windows "made" directories
<mindspin> could be a permission thing , did you chmod the directories and its contetn to 777 ?
<shadowhywind> no not yet, i was going to try that but you started talking *snickers*
<mindspin> is it a partition used by both os or say a "special" partitiuon where you want to have your linux files ?
<shadowhywind> its used by both
<mindspin> so the partition itself is recognized by windows
<shadowhywind> i have windows programs, firefox profiles, and stuff like that
<shadowhywind> yup
<flaccid> isn't it a fat32 partition
<flaccid> you can't chmod 777 on fat
<shadowhywind> it is a fat32
<mindspin> what can you do permission-related ?
<flaccid> there is none on fat
<mindspin> so permission is not the point ?
<flaccid> shadowhywind: you need windows help.
<mindspin> yeh ;-)
<flaccid> you can set umask etc. when mounting the part. with linux
<reisi> how do i know which methods are actually implemented by the SimpleXMLElement?
<mindspin> as workaround, create a folder Linux (in win) and move all your stugff there
<shadowhywind> ok, thanks
<shadowhywind> <brb>
<reisi> fuck, wrong window
<flaccid> hehe thought so
<flaccid> what language?
<flaccid> java prolly
<m4x1mum> is there a software that monitor network activity?
<m4x1mum> a gui ones?
<flaccid> in what way
<flaccid> bandwidth meter
<flaccid> or snmp?
<m4x1mum> bandwidth meter
<flaccid> i recommend knetstats
<flaccid> kde-apps.org
<flaccid> have to compile but
<m4x1mum> what!!
<flaccid> there is others
<flaccid> i can't think of the one that comes with ubuntu
<flaccid> sorry
<mindspin> etherreal?
<flaccid> yeah m4x1mum if you want something more than an icon and a graph get ethereal like mindspin said
<m4x1mum> ok
<vlt> Hello, I have a strange problem with kubuntu dapper 6.06: One user just told me his keyboard was broken. He already tried to solve it by rebooting but he still couldn't write any chars in his office app. I asked him how he managed to login with broken kbd ... which led us to the interesting fact that not the kbd itself was broken but KDE didn't accept any keys. Only [space]  and [backspace]  are working, and if I press CTRL+ALT+F1 the help function
<vlt>  is activated. While logged in as another user the keyboard works w/o problems. I couldn't find any changes In system settings -> keyboard layout: 105intl,de. When I log in as this one user via vnc all keys work. The output of `xev` shows that the pressed keys are properly recognized by X server but not interpreted by KDE. What's wrong here?
<flaccid> create a new user
<flaccid> login as that user
<flaccid> see if you have the same problem
<flaccid> if that works, then there is a file to delete in kde profile. if it doesn't work then its a more major issue.
<vlt> flaccid: I tested the behavior with another (already existing) user. It works fins.
<vlt> s/fins/fine
<shadowhywind1> your all going to hurt me.. i "fixed" my problem
<flaccid> try a new one
<flaccid> you can't hurt on irc
<shadowhywind1> and you were right it was a windows problem
<shuan> i used to use ubuntu now i have intalled kubuntu anyone know how i can access the add applications? i need to use the dictionary aswell
<flaccid> coool
<shadowhywind1> my problem was i was bringing windows back from hibernation, as soon as i restarted windows everything was there
<msm_> hi all!
<flaccid> ok
<msm_> there is someone who can help me, Please?
<flaccid> sure msm
<flaccid> shuan: you want to add applications?
<shuan> yes
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> try that
<msm_> I'm finding a way to launch every application in Kubuntu using kdesu without promt it anytime
<msm_> ther is a way?
<flaccid> msm: not on ubuntu
<msm_> then i have to launch every app fro run command prompt or modify evry command adding kdesu???
<flaccid> why don't you run them normally?
<msm_> sorry for my english ;)
<flaccid> why do you require root access to every application?
<yeti> what identd do you guys use? i used to use fakeidentd, but i see it's not in the ubuntu repositories
<shuan> anyone know how i can acccess the dictionary
<msm_> in example I use eclipse to develop some mine applications. When I compile my Tomcat project I have no permission to access tomcat folders
<msm_> the same happens when I use konqueror.. and more
<shuan> anyone used ubuntu before kubuntu
<flaccid> msm_: you need to add your user to the group those files/dirs use
<flaccid> shuan: which dictionary?
<shuan> well
<shuan> ubuntu has a dictionary
<shuan> kubuntu has a few less things than ubuntu
<shuan> im goin back
<shuan> kubuntu looks nice an all
<shuan> but its not for me
<flaccid> if you find the name you can probably install it
<flaccid> im sorry i havnt used the dictionary
<shuan> its jus called dictionary
<shuan> i tried to install it through package manager
<flaccid> yeah its from a dif source
<flaccid> let me have a look
<msm_> flaccid: now i'm viewing a group "sudo". Associating my userID to this group can help me?
<flaccid> msm_: what is the own and group of the files and folders you need access to?
<hyper> how can I setup remote desktopping so that I can connect at work (with a window box) to my kubuntu machine?
<msm_> flaccid: owner is root
<flaccid> shuan: there is kdict
<hyper> msm: why do you want to joing teh sudo group?
<flaccid> msm_: group?
<shuan> that will do
<n8k99> hyper: i believe that you need to run krfb
<m4x1mum> aaah i found a nice lightweight software, knetdock hehehe
<flaccid> yep thats the one
<flaccid> but i prefer knetstats myself
<dennister> g'mornng
<flaccid> evening
<msm_> flaccid: I don't know. I've believed that this group allow me to work with permission on root files/directories..
<dennister> flaccid: sorry about last night
<flaccid> msm_: is this on a local partition or mounted network share?
<msm_> flaccid: local partition
<hyper> n8k99: thx :) looking at it
<flaccid> and the owner of the files you need is sudo?
<n8k99> hyper: you may need to send yourself an email invitation
<hyper> n8k99: Remote Desktopping is way nice for doing certain things than just SSH :)
<msm_> flaccid: the owner is root. I've install as root using sudo
<flaccid> msm_: ok
<sredna> Hm, no kde 3.5.5 packages yet?
<hyper> msm_: it's better to give yourself temporary sudo rigths and joining the sudo group
<flaccid> msm_: change the group of the files to your user
<vlt> flaccid: I added a new user and logged in to KDE. The keyboard works without problems.
<yeti> can i remove MDADM from all runlevels if i do not have lvm/softraid?
<n8k99> hyper: yeah i know, i control my Mac Mini through Krdc even as it is only ten feet away!!
<m4x1mum> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<msm_> flaccid: I think that I have sudo rights cause I can use sudo command!
<dennister> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<flaccid> vlt: ok. have you had any other loss of config for any applications or any other problems?
<dennister> !adept
<flaccid> msm_: thats right. because you are in the admin group. so change the group of the files to either your user or admin
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<msm_> flaccid: Sorry, I'm new by linux and kubuntu
<vlt> flaccid: No. Didn't notice any.
<flaccid> ok let me find that filename
<m4x1mum> i just need to install these on kubuntu right?  libxine-extracodecs, w32codecs, libarts1-mpeglib, libarts1-xine, libakode2-mpeg
<m4x1mum> no need to worry about the media player?
<hyper> n8k99: you're too lazy ^^
<dennister> adept is locked up again by incomplete java installs
<dennister> :-(
<n8k99> hyper: you could say that! :)
<msm_> flaccid: Can I give permission on usr folder? Every subfolder inherit from usr?
<dennister> <------forgot how to remove them from cache
<m4x1mum> my adept also lock up frequently dont know why :(
<dennister> i know why: bad installs; u have to clear em from cache
<flaccid> msm_: do not do that to /usr
<dennister> but i forgot how
<flaccid> vlt: hmm not sure which file it is
<msm_> flaccid: I try to add "sudo" to Group field in tab "Permission" in folder property. You suggest me to do that only on needed folders?
<flaccid> msm_: no change the group of the files to admin
<flaccid> then you do not have to sudo
<khirr> ello
<khirr> how coul i change my desktop theme?
<m4x1mum> libxine-extracodecs, w32codecs, libarts1-mpeglib, libarts1-xine, libakode2-mpeg <-- this will enable kaffeine to play avi?
<flaccid> khirr: goto kmenu > system settings > appearance
<khirr> where can i see?
<n8k99> khirr: system settings>appearance
<msm_> flaccid: well! Thank you. You think that may be dangerous to grant permission (change group) on folder usr/lib?
<hyper> n8k99: Is just one port being used? I remember VNC on Windoze required two ports being forwarded
<msm_> flaccid: It may cause an instable system?
<khirr> i'm doing that
<flaccid> msm_: yes do not do that. leave that in tact. you can change group on /usr/lib/subfolder/* but not /usr/lib/*
<n8k99> hyper: when you are coming into your linux box, I believe it is just one port
<flaccid> n8k99: vnc is usually 1 port being 5900 by default
<dennister> k; found the place to remove em from cache
<hyper> n8k99: thx :)
<dennister> bb soon
<flaccid> oops i meant hyper..
<hyper> ^^
<n8k99> hyper: your protocol will be VNC into the linux box like flaccid said
<khirr> i've seen screenshots where there are some information in the desktop about your pc (for example ram, disk space) and looked like nice
<khirr> how could i do that with my desktop?
<m4x1mum> libxine-extracodecs, libarts1-mpeglib, libarts1-xine, libakode2-mpeg <-- is this for kaffeine?
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<flaccid> ^
<n8k99> khirr: i think that is called konqi
<khirr> ?
<khirr> what's that?
<msm_> flaccid: All right! Thanks for your help. I try to do this. At next time. Sorry another time for my english. I'm italian, where are you from?
<flaccid> australia mate
<n8k99> khirr: a program that puts all the sysinfo on your desktop - but i could be wrong
<khirr> why?
<n8k99> khirr: " i've seen screenshots where there are some information in the desktop about your pc (for example ram, disk space) and looked like nice"
<n8k99> khirr: or do you mean "why could you be wrong?"
<khirr> yep
<hyper> n8k99/flaccid: is it 5900 tcp or udp?
<khirr> ?
<dragonfire1> test
<flaccid> tcp
<n8k99> hyper: i amnot certain
<hyper_> back again
<n8k99> khirr: i could be wrong- because, well, a whole slew of reasons, but in this case because I only remember such a package from the customization forum
<flaccid> my x11vnc. issued command fuser -v 5900/tcp. result: 5900/tcp:            flaccid   20304 F.... x11vnc
<flaccid> if you are doing remote vnc with no encryption. consider over ssh or vpn.
<khirr> i'd like can have my desktop as screenshots, them looked like nice
<khirr> ;=
<flaccid> i'm sleeping
<flaccid> cia0
<flaccid> n8k99: actually its both udp and tcp for most vnc servers i believe
<flaccid> 5900/udp:            flaccid   20304 F.... x11vnc
<khirr> how could i download software for my kubuntu distribution, i dunno, i use to download sft for mi OS, but never can install
<khirr> are no the correct to  my OS
<khirr> how can i know that this "version" of software is for me?
<mindspin> adept is your friend
<n8k99> khirr: you can use a program called adept to download and install new packages from teh kubuntu repositories
<n8k99> flaccid: thanx mate!
<khirr> where can get that program?
<mindspin> its already installed
<hyper_> khirr: adept should already be installed :)
<khirr> i'll chek
<n8k99> khirr:look in your kmenu under system, should be first on the list
<khirr> is Spanish version my kubuntu
<mindspin> menu->system->adept
<hyper_> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindspin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hyper_> ^^
<hyper_> close to it :)
<n8k99> hyper:brilliant!! ;-)
<khirr> but, if i wanna install emule, opera or other soft, what can i do?
<m4x1mum> alright videos work!!
<mindspin> n8k99: when you open it, there's a search field, type in name or keyword for the program and adept shows the software
<mindspin> hehe
<m4x1mum> you can install opera by downloading from opera website, make sure you download the one for ubuntu
<mindspin> khirr:  already
<khirr> what?
<khirr> i cant found opera with that program
<mindspin> no worrys, I m a bit lost ;-)
<m4x1mum> just get it from opera's website, they have the distribution for ubuntu/kubuntu
<mindspin> isn't opera in the "commercial repository" I'm not sure
<khirr> but, i cant install
<n8k99> khirr: you may need to edit your sources.list in order to allow the non-free packages
<khirr> for example for opera
<khirr> what should i add in my line?
<khirr> what line shoul i agree?
<m4x1mum> right click the .deb > kubuntu package menu > install package
<n8k99> khirr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<khirr> thanks
<sdculver> Anybody know where mark shuttleworth is chatting?
<mindspin> add this to your /apt/sources.list  "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" (when you on dapper ;-)
<m4x1mum> what software i nedd to display subtitle files? .sub or .idx files?
<n8k99> sdculver: sabdfl is not online alot- world domination and all that
<mindspin> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is on IRC right now!
<sdculver> where?
<khirr> deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas freenx
<khirr> ?
<khirr> what direction should i put?
<khirr> for example to opera
<zorglu_> [16:23]  <mindspin> add this to your /apt/sources.list  "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" (when you on dapper ;-)
<mindspin> after you had added the pasted line above to your file
<mindspin> update in adept and opera is shown when you type opera in the search field
<mindspin> then you klick on install and you should be fine
<zblach> hey all. ndiswrapper and eft beta. how's that working out?
<khirr> a litle confuse (:(
<mindspin> khirr: you have adept open ?
<khirr> yes
<mindspin> ok I'll guide you
<khirr> thank you so much
<mindspin> if you klick on adept (the first entry in the menu at top) you see something like "edit sources" klick on it
<khirr> edit sources?
<mindspin> right
<mindspin> or manage packet sources
<mindspin> I#m on a german system ;-)
<khirr> my is in spanish :D
<mindspin> so what is the second entry called?
<khirr> i'm in one menu that say New Repository
<mindspin> ok
<khirr> what should i do here?
<mindspin> klick on it , you'll see a list of lines, similiar to the one I posted
<mindspin> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu <- for a step by step guide on how to add new repository
<mindspin> hehe we could do it privately, but its not much traffic in here..
<khirr> ok
<khirr> i cant ...
<mindspin> khirr: paste the line into the field beneath th list
<khirr> say a mess
<zorglu_> my intention was not to push you away, more to let you know
<scott_> I have been trying to install java through the multiuniverse...and still having troubles...can anyone help me out here?
<khirr> say
<khirr> comment
<khirr> ?
<Vulc4n> hey
<scott_> can anyone give me a few moments on java installation?
<khirr> mindspin?
<Vulc4n> I'm having an issue wih KDE not starting on my installation
<Vulc4n> I get a mouse cursor and hen nothing else
<m4x1mum> is there any gui bandwidth limitter?
<Vulc4n> hmmm?
<scott_> how good are you at java installation vulc?
<Vulc4n> I probably can'thelp you
<Vulc4n> I don't have much experience in linux
<scott_> anyone else good with java installation?
<zorglu_> m4x1mum: not that i know of, why do you want that ?
<zorglu_> scott_: describe your problem
<m4x1mum> well because my internet connection is shared by 3 pc, thats why
<scott_> I can get into adept manager...but can not get it to take a multi universe setting
<m4x1mum> i want something similar to netlimiter in windows if you know what it is
<scott_> at least...that is what I think I am supposed to do?
<m4x1mum> scott_ you need to edit the repository manager, add universe and multiverse then click apply
<zorglu_> m4x1mum: it is possible to have bw limiter, but not easy to setup. it is called queue discipline on linux
<zorglu_> !info tc
<ubotu> Package tc does not exist in any distro I know
<scott_> I understand...but when I do that the main restricted under components keeps coming back
<m4x1mum> scott_ did you add a new line or append to the current line?
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu <- scott_ have you tried tih
<zorglu_> this
<scott_> I tried to append the current line
<m4x1mum> hmm it should work though, cause i did that as well
<m4x1mum> you need to click the apply button before doing any fetch updates
<Vulc4n> so anyone have any ideas for me to try to get KDE to load?
<zorglu_> m4x1mum: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.qdisc.html <- is a link on how to do it. it is far from easy tho
<zorglu_> m
<zorglu_> apparently nobody is able to write a 'good' tool on top of iptable and tc
<zorglu_> not that i know of at least
<m4x1mum> lol ooh well, thats means im stuck with the console software that limits bandwidth as a whole, instead of individual software :(
<cpk2> firestarter supposedly is pretty good for managing iptables
<kumsy> which is the fastest torrent client in kubuntu
<visik7> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scott_> ok...I got the universe multiverse activated...now how to I enable java?
<rambo3> ask ubotu
<rambo3> send priv
<visik7> scott_: aptitude install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<ccc> kumsy: ktorrent is the best kde bittorrent client IMO. but use the latest kubuntu deb from ktorrent.org
<m4x1mum> im interested in torrent client too!, azureus is too bloated and ktorrent is not that configurable
<m4x1mum> the best i've seen is utorrent but only for windows
<ccc> kumsy: instead of the one in repos, that is
<scott_> type that in a terminal?
<prague> hi all. i recently updated kubuntu 5.10 and lost the kde menu for my network settings. System Settings -> Network -  how can I restore this?
<zorglu_> !java > scott_
<Vulc4n> I'm still stuck at that blank creen with just a mouse cursor
<ccc> m4x1mum: what settings do you miss in ktorrent?
<Vulc4n> is there a way to switch to a console?
<zorglu_> ccc: how do you make it download automatically in a given directory instread of asking to the destination directory for each torrent ?
<scott_> explain that for me zorglu?
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<rambo3> what was it ctrl+alt+f7
<ccc> Vulc4n: yes, ctrl+alt+f1... and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<zorglu_> scott_: this link explein how to install java
<ccc> zorglu_: it's in the settings, "Automatically save downloads to:"
<zorglu_> ccc: i already got this one configured, but it still ask me...
<ccc> zorglu_: at least in version 2.0.2
<shuan> hello
<zorglu_> ccc: i run the 1.2 version... this may explain the bug
<ccc> zorglu_: indeed :)
<ccc> that's very old
<shuan> anyone know why kubuntu will not recognize my cellphone memory card
<zorglu_> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<zorglu_> cc
<ccc> zorglu_: get the kubuntu deb from ktorrent.org
<zorglu_> ccc: still the last available on dapper :)
<zorglu_> yep i willhtanks
<m4x1mum> aaah no wonder, my ktorrent is outdated thats why its missing out functionality compared with other clients
<nuku> the latest ktorrent is in dapper-backports...
<ccc> oh, it's in backports now
<Vulc4n> ccc: what id ctrl + alt + F1 does nothing?
<m4x1mum> say, if my cpu is amd64, i should download the amd64?
<zblach> anyone get ndiswrapper to work?
<m4x1mum> or does that amd64 simply refer to 64bit OS?
<MetaMorfoziS> why my kubuntu dapper restarts instead shutdown if i go to the kmenu, and select logout and SHUTDOWN , not restart...?!
<cpk2> MetaMorfoziS: does poweroff shut down the computer?
<MetaMorfoziS> not alltimes
<MetaMorfoziS> sometimes it's stops before shutdown, and black or memorybug feel screen that it shows
<ccc> Vulc4n: then i dunno. that should work, it has always worked for me. all i can think of is some keyboards need the "F-lock" enabled to activate the F-keys.
<Arlington> anyone using slimserver from slimdevices under kubuntu.
<MetaMorfoziS> any idea?
<rambo3> MetaMorfoziS, check dmesg . and such see whats in:  cat /etc/rc0.d/S90halt
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno what i need to do with thats
<rambo3> you can check to see if there is some device that messing it . see va/log/syslog too , /etc/rc0.d/ are links to what is done on shutdown . programs and such
<MetaMorfoziS> [17179635.180000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A]  -> Link [LNKA]  -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
<MetaMorfoziS> this is problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> i paste my dmesg
<alain_> hello
<alain_> i have a problem with the sound system in kde
<alain_> if I use autodetect, i get a cpu overload warning
<rambo3> MetaMorfoziS, use pastebin
<alain_> if i manually select open sound system everything is fine
<MetaMorfoziS> yesyes..
<alain_> its in 6.10
<alain_> in 6.06 it worked fine
<MetaMorfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26080/
<MetaMorfoziS> thisis my dmesg
<alain_> anyone an idea?
<alain_> why?
<rambo3> MetaMorfoziS, is it a laptop or dekstop , and how old is it
<n8k99> alain: i have teh same problem in 6.10
<n8k99> alain: or at least similar
<MetaMorfoziS> it is a laptop, about 2years old, noname machine.
<MetaMorfoziS> Sysinfo for 'macisajt': Linux 2.6.15-27-k7 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: mobile AMD Athlon XP-M 2000+ at 1658 MHz (1328 bogomips), HD: 23/36GB, RAM: 184/186MB, 88 proc's, 10.51h up
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<jon_> there a ubuntu dapper repository for gnome 2.16
<jon_> ?
<Hobbsee> !info gnome-panel
<ubotu> gnome-panel: launcher and docking facility for GNOME 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 379 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Hobbsee> jon_: no
<jon_> Hobbsee: not even non-official?
<damjan> !info xgl
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in any distro I know
<damjan> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Hobbsee> jon_: i dont know of any.  if you're going to backport all of the stuff in edgy, you may as well upgrade to it
<jon_> is edgy released now?
<MetaMorfoziS> BETA
<n8k99> jon: edgy is beta1
<n8k99> it is nice, still some more work in some areas
<jon_> is it safe to upgrade?
<jon_> from dapper?
<rambo3> MetaMorfoziS, i think its your acpi search forums for:  asus-acpi off
<n8k99> it's probably better to clean install
<hyper_> jon_ I installed edgy directly... have no problems so far
<jon_> i'll leave it for now. might do it later.
<MetaMorfoziS> asus?
<MetaMorfoziS> why asus?
<dennister> I am finding this java business in kubuntu sooooooo frustrating!
<hyper_> isn't the edgy stable release planned by the end of the month?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have mitac motherboard
<n8k99> dennister:java or javascript?
<dennister> java...have made some progress, but not enough
<RichEd> Final edgy release date: Thu 26th Occt
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: so you got kubuntu installed then :-)
<dennister> oh i've had kubuntu installed for some time now
<RichEd> Quick Poll: how many of the people lurking & active here are involved in the Education sector using Kubuntu ?
<dennister> i'm trying to troubleshoot azureus, which i know well from windows, but that means improving the java support
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: oh I remember you where trying to tidy up yesterday
<dennister> yes TheGateKeeper, and it's quite clean now, ty
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: good stuff :-)
<rambo3> MetaMorfoziS, try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24388
<dennister> but 'm thinking of getting rid of the whole tuner busienss and just downloading
<dennister> so i need a drag'ndrop filesharing
<n8k99> dennister: dnd filesharing on your network, cant you do that in konqueror?
<MetaMorfoziS> rambo3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26083/
<MetaMorfoziS> i have this acpis
<MetaMorfoziS> i read forward
<dennister> i've been following the java howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-6524a0c56845e40dccd32676dad42830325e5707
<MetaMorfoziS> rambo3: and i turn off acpi, it's not causes problems? for example fans never started again if it overheats etc?
<dennister> and while i now have a box for java plugins in firefox (b4 i had only the puzzle piece) that's as far as i can get
<rambo3> MetaMorfoziS, acpi turnes off fans, if you have no acpi then they will spin forever
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm don't want that...
<dennister> i can't even find the 'configure firefox" option in Firefox's tools
<dennister> it used to be there...
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: Edit --> preferences
<LeeJunFan_away> rovclock can underclock your radeon card too to keep your gpu fan from needing to spin all the time.
<LeeJunFan_away> I cut my gpu clockrate in 1/2 and still xgl/beryl works as fast as ever.
<dennister> TheGateKeeper: i've got java and javascript enabled there
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: installed the plugin?
<dennister> yes
<dennister> oh, the tools "configure" for plugins that I was remembering came from konq
<dennister> but certainly in firefox i've even made the links....that enabled the java box at least (as opposed to the puzzle pieces)
<dennister> and i have a GCJ web plugin now, too
<dennister> but it's showing exception errors :-(
<dennister> like at the top of that applet: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: while resolving class: jreVerify
<mindspin> !tell me about easysource
<mindspin> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dennister> TheGateKeeper: any ideas?
<ubuntu__> huhu, it works
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: what is the url you are going to?
<dennister> TheGateKeeper: it's a speedtest site from AzureusWiki: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest?loc=4&premium=
<intelikey> hmmm my script that oppens tty's for me works every place except tty1  for some reason init closes that console on me.   i could move the script that opens it to the last thing init does but that almost defeats the purpose...   any thoughts ?
<Kr4t05> Man, this is the one thing I don't like about doing a fresh install.
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: don't know why you are having a problem, however there are loads of bandwidth speed test web sites, just google
<Kr4t05> I need to make a script that will get/install easyubuntu, run it, and update all of my other packages.
<dennister> i know there are lots of sites, but they all have the faulty java applet, so its the java on my pc that's not right
<cpk2> dennister: i dont see anything on that page either =(
<dennister> hm...should i be masquerading as another browser? or simply reboot my machine?
<dennister> i know konq has to have kde reloaded b4 changes take affect
<kappellaio> hi
<kappellaio> there are somebody from italy?
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dennister> a lot of these speed test sites also give other apps to download, but i'm nervous about these other apps cause they're generally for windows
<cpk2> i dont know why i cant load that page either, I am using sun java
<dennister> i can load the page, but not the applet...it's got to be something to do with these GCG web plugin error messages
<cpk2> err well i meant the applet =x
<cpk2> I dont get any errors on konq
<cpk2> at least firefox tells me I am missing the java plugin
<alain_> anyone knows where i report a bug about artsd
<Sharketor> hi
<dennister> ok :) i'm glad i got the previous page working well though...it had icons where it now has text
<n8k99> Sharketor:hi
<intelikey> malone
<dennister> firefox isn't telling me i'm missing anythng
<Sharketor> I would know how I can enable cd rom il adept
<intelikey> alain_ malone
<Sharketor> *in adept
<dennister> TheGateKeeper: have u given up? moved on to other matters?
<Sharketor> Who can help me????
<dennister> Sharketor: hold on a sec
<n8k99> Sharketor: what seems to be the trouble?
<dennister> k...better techies than this noob have time ;D
<Sharketor> I have to install the linux headers, which are on cd rom
<dennister> I'm going to reboot to restart kde and hopefully get the plugin in konq
<dennister> bbsoon
<n8k99> Sharketor: do you have the cd?
<Sharketor> yes
<Sharketor> well
<intelikey> Sharketor apt-cache search linux-headers    && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<your version>
<n8k99> alain: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bugs
<Sharketor> well, I have no internet connection
<Sharketor> Now I'm on xp
<intelikey> you installed from the cd correct ?
<Sharketor> linux headers need me to install modem drivers on kubuntu
<Sharketor> yes, i installed from live cd
<intelikey> Sharketor so then; apt-cache search linux-headers    && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<your version>
<Sharketor> ok, thanks
<LjL> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` shoudl also do the trick, without looking up the version manually
<Sharketor> another question: where is in kubuntu the file with the list of operative system???
<LjL> you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<Sharketor> ljl: this doesn't work, already tried
<LjL> take care when editing that file, though, you might render the system unusable
<LjL> i see
<LjL> well, what does "uname -r" say anyway?
<Sharketor> ok
<trappist> well, nice thing about grub is you can still boot even if you screw up the config
<intelikey> Sharketor if for some strange reason that doesn't work.   use   sudo apt-cdrom add
<LjL> trappist: yeah, you have to know how though
<intelikey> and yes the file you ask about is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trappist> LjL: yeah, and good luck getting on irc from the grub prompt
<Sharketor> ok, I try
<Sharketor> thank all
<LjL> trappist: that would be a useful feature, though
<Sharketor> bye
<intelikey> :)
* LjL writes a wishlist on grub2's mailing list about an embedded tcp stack with irc client :P
<intelikey> well time to make hey while the sun is shining...
<cpk2> how about irc from bios? =)
<LjL> cpk2: well, the BIOS is something i'd scrap completely, so no
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> nevermindh
<intelikey> LjL irc from grub   hehhe   didn't think that one through did you...  :)
<raul12>  PLZ HELP READ THESE  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26088/
<yeti> is there any command that lists all files that belong to an installed package
<apokryphos> raul12: no caps please
<LjL> intelikey: well, i do really believe it wouldn't be hard if you just focused on just irc with a specific device (say, a hardware dial-up modem). of course, though, it makes no sense
<raul12>  ok sry
<LjL> yeti: dpkg -L packagename
<TheGateKeeper> raul12: may be of assisstance idk ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
* intelikey does a /dcc send <--exec root=/dev/null boot    to LjL 
<milan> hi when executing google earth it says it can't find libXcursor.so.1
<milan> but i do have that libary
<yeti> LjL, thanks
<milan> im on 64-bit
<LjL> intelikey: heh yeah, you have a point about exploitable bootloaders not being necessarily a good thing ;)
<apokryphos> raul12: it won't work
<LjL> !info libxcursor1
<apokryphos> raul12: debian-based systems aren't biarch-compatible unfortunately
<ubotu> libxcursor1: X cursor management library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5.2-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 72 kB
<intelikey> i gota go.   see yous guys laters   :)
<trappist> milan: I have to run google earth from a 32bit chroot
<milan> ok.. do you know how trappist?
<apokryphos> milan: same issue as raul12
<apokryphos> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<raul12>  then
<milan> ok thanks
<trappist> milan: it might be possible not to - where is your libXcursor.so.1 and what does it point to?
<raul12> ok
<apokryphos> raul12: you do know you don't HAVE to have a 32-bit version of opera, right?
<milan> is this possible: /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1
<trappist> milan: if it's not in /usr/lib32, try installing ia32-libs-gtk
<raul12> yup
<milan> cause there is that file
<milan> ok ill try
<raul12> i have opera 32 virsion
<trappist> milan: a 32bit app like this will need 32bit libs, which (if they exist) will be in /usr/lib32
<apokryphos> or, rather, that you can run their 32-bit version
<milan> ah ok
<apokryphos> it's self-contained, I believe; get the static qt one
<raul12> but i installed all lib32 files
<milan> so i can run every 32-bit program on 64-bit kubuntu
<milan> or just a few?
<milan> with the right libaries of course
<milan> ok thanks it works :D
<apokryphos> are you guys talking about edgy?
<trappist> milan: if you're lucky, all the ones that require libs available in the repos, but biarch stuff is tricky and may not always work.  so, I keep a 32bit chroot around to avoid the drama.
<trappist> milan: cool
<raul12>  i also have 32 bit wine to install
<apokryphos> do they have seperate 32-bit packs for amd64s?
<raul12>  no drapper
<trappist> apokryphos: apt-cache search ia32
<apokryphos> hm, interesting
<raul12>  any ideas
<TheGateKeeper> apokryphos: if you install 64 bit & want to run flash or multimedia with codecs you have to install the 32bit stuff
<trappist> raul12: 32bit chroot, is how I do it
<apokryphos> TheGateKeeper: I didn't realise that was available for dapper, at all
<raul12>  and how do i do that ??
<apokryphos> are these 32bit libs meant to be complete?
<milan> OpenHL really s*cks here :P
<milan> *openGL
<trappist> raul12: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<TheGateKeeper> apokryphos: yep dapper has 64bit along with a lot of other distros
<hyper_> hiho trappist
<raul12>  ok on it
<trappist> hyper_
<apokryphos> TheGateKeeper: I don't mean 64bit, I mean 32bit libs for 64bit
<apokryphos> looks like there's only a very small selection of such packages
<hyper> trappist: already found a fix for the wallpaper thingy?
<apokryphos> (which is as I thought)
<milan> trappist: does this also work with Skype for linux?
<trappist> milan: presumably
<TheGateKeeper> apokryphos: 64bit can run 32bit, just like 32bit can run 16bit
<trappist> hyper: no, I started messing with other stuff
<apokryphos> TheGateKeeper: but it's all not very useful if your distro doesn't provide those backward-compatible packages
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: can 64bit run 16bit?
<LjL> apokryphos: well, it's still quite useful in that you can intall a 32bit distro on a 64bit system
<hyper> trappist: don't worry :)it's not that bad...  I still have plenty of diskspace so I just copied them all into one folder... 18k wallpapers
<apokryphos> and it's not all 64-bit, it's mainly amd64 which is backward compatible, right?
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: it should be able to
<apokryphos> LjL: I know, but for a distro to resort to that (considering amd64 has been around for so long) is really quite bad
<trappist> hyper: you could save the disk space by making symlinks instead of copies
<LjL> apokryphos: well, have you ever used windows 95? if so, when did you ditch the last win16 program you had running on it?
<hyper> trappist: hmm, you don't happen to have a scripts that makes recursive symlinks? I don't how many folders there were... probably 200-300
<apokryphos> I probably haven't ever used win 95 for more than a couple of days, so nope
<trappist> hyper: find -type f /path/to/wallpaper/dir -exec ln -s {} /new/wallpaperdir/ \;
<LjL> apokryphos: well, then just believe my word that such transitions can take some good time
<hyper> trappis: I'll write that down :) thx
<hyper> trappist: only 3.5 GB
<apokryphos> LjL: in comparison to some other Linux distros, it is quite a poor show
<apokryphos> SUSE has been biarch-compatible since like 9.1 or something
<milan> well, now im following a tutorial to install skype for linux on 64-bit and it says to install libqt3-mt if you are missing some libaries but that one is already istalled.
<milan> and i do miss some libaries :P
<apokryphos> milan: get the static qt version of skype from their site
<alexicon> heya
<alexicon> my dhcp is setting the resolve wrong
* apokryphos hates the fact that skype for linux is almost dead
<alexicon> how can i get the networking init script to stop changing the resolve.conf
* LjL hates the fact that skype exists
<beligum> apokryphos: is that right?
<apokryphos> and yet it's a nice big advertisement on their main download page
<trappist> alexicon: use static ip and routing, and not dhcp
<apokryphos> beligum: Windows version: 2.5; Linux: 1.3, and has been......for ages
<alexicon> ok thanks
<apokryphos> Linux version has seen none of the great new things that ebay brought in
<milan> 1.3 :|
<hyper> trappist: taht will not work
<beligum> didn't know that
<apokryphos> beligum: and really, it's ridiculous, since Skype is coded in Qt
<apokryphos> LjL: thing is, the windows Skype version has really really good webcam support
<beligum> didn't know that either :)
<apokryphos> something that's just still not perfected on Linux at all. Kind of sucks.
<LjL> apokryphos: well, if i had to use a webcam, i'd rather use SIP compliant software anyway -- or some other decent, open protocol for that matter, just not skyoe
<milan> i cant extract the binary :|
<apokryphos> milan: what's the error?
<milan> uuh
<milan> dutch error :P
<beligum> I'm looking for some people who want to make cool software videos using ScreenKast
<milan> cant translate it
<LjL> just paste it
<apokryphos> LjL: I'd prefer it, but I'd much rather see my girlfriend on a cam and not use OSS than the contrary
<trappist> hyper: why
<beligum> apokryphos: lol
<milan> ow w8
<milan> :P
<LjL> apokryphos: and i suppose you can't convince your girlfriend to use SIP software?
<milan> lol
<milan> i dint have an extension :P
<hyper> trappsit:
<hyper> hyper@hyper-linux:/media/hdb3/samba$ find -type f /media/hdb3/samba/wallpapers -exec ln -s {} /new/wallpaperdir/ \;
<hyper> find: paths must precede expression
<hyper> Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<apokryphos> LjL: SIP?
<milan> gtg thanks and bye all
<trappist> hyper: oh, sorry: find /media/hdb3/samba/wallpapers -type f -exec ln -s {} /new/wallpaperdir/ \;
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: can you get SIP software to work on your pc?
<hyper> trappist that seems to work
<LjL> apokryphos: yeah, the protocol that's used in Ekiga, WengoPhone, KCall, Twinkle, KPhone, linphone, and by just about every voip provider in the world -- except skype
<hyper> at least the computer is doing something
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: well, the KDE SIP software that there's around is not quite optimal. but i think we have kphone (bleah), twinkle and wengophone in the repos
<apokryphos> LjL: I haven't tried it; maybe I'll try out kcall now.
<apokryphos> or maybe just ekiga
<LjL> apokryphos: kcall's not packaged
<n8k99> kopete has camera support
<LjL> apokryphos: try wengophone, for something user-friendly that also has a windows version (so you have the same software as your girlfriend)
<apokryphos> n8k99: yeah, but it isn't great
<LjL> wengophone runs on QT
<apokryphos> LjL: I have her on Linux, actually ;-), I just need to get round to doing her wireless one ofthese days
<n8k99> apokryphos:thanx
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: I have tried both Ekiga & twinkle & can't get either of them to work properly
<LjL> and i don't even know what protocol it uses anyway
<apokryphos> LjL: on suse -- kcall's in repository here
<LjL> ah i see
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: well, i admit that all the SIP parameters can be sort of confusing at times.
<apokryphos> n8k99: well, at least with my webcam. They weren't very helpful at all either, really, in #kopete
<alexicon> whats the default group kubuntu chosses for user home dir files
<LjL> apokryphos: anyway if you have it packaged, yeah, imho kcall is the best of the bunch
<alexicon> users?
<apokryphos> cool
<LjL> alexicon: the group with the same name as the username
<apokryphos> alexicon: I think it's just username:username on anything
<apokryphos> s/anything/everything/
<alexicon> ooh yeah..
<alexicon> hrmm
<hyper> trappist: thx
<trappist> hyper: np
<LjL> alexicon: when you create a user, a group is always (well if you use adduser) automaticlly added with the same name
<alexicon> if i want to install kubuntu and share a home dir with gentoo which uses username:users
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: I Ekiga to register my account but when I call sip:500@ekiga.net I get nothing, I think I have teamspeak working, & skype works really well on windows
<n8k99> apokryphos: i believe that therre is a new version of kopete that will roll out with kde 3.5.5
<alexicon> i had a conflict with kubuntu and suse before, dotfile properties get overwritten and kde doesnt like it much
<TheGateKeeper> the SIP clients just seem to be a bad nightmare!!
<apokryphos> n8k99: the newest version won't, it'll just be a bugfix release
<n8k99> right
<n8k99> oh well
<apokryphos> they do have a feature-release version
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: well, i don't have an ekiga account (and i don't have ekiga for that matter). though, i agree, SIP can be a bad beast to configure correctly... it should be made easier. still, at least, it's an open protocol that you can support easily
<apokryphos> 0.12 IIRC
<n8k99> it seems as if the biggest developmemts will be in the releae of kde4
<apokryphos> n8k99: indeed
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: fat lot of use if you can't get it to work, & I have had gentoo people trying to help, & if they can't figure it you are stuffed
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: that's not very surprising on the other hand imho, anyway... with skype, you get something that works out of the box, but *only* with a skype account -- and you need the original skype software since the protocol is closed. SIP clients, on the other hand, can be harder to configure... but that's partly because they can work with just about any provider
<Vulc4n> hey
<apokryphos> kcall looks very simplistic so far
<n8k99> Vulc4n:hello
<LjL> apokryphos: yeah, oh wait a moment though... i forgot that you wanted webcam for a minute. i don't know which KDE SIP clients have video support, i only know that wengophone does
* Vulc4n is still having an issue getting kubuntu/ubuntu working
<apokryphos> yeah, realised it doesn't have iw
<LjL> (and ekiga, but that's not KDE)
<apokryphos> *doens' thave it now
<apokryphos> I'll try wengophone
<dughy> it's possible to have same information to config wifi?
<n8k99> Vulc4n: what is the problem?
<Vulc4n> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9709.0
<LjL> apokryphos: wengophone will try to get you to register a wengo account (well, same does ekiga for that matter, IIRC), but don't be fooled -- it *is* an actual SIP client that can be configured for any SIP provider
<Vulc4n> might just be easier for you to read that
<n8k99> Vulc4n: one sec
<LjL> (and to find SIP providers, http://www.voipuser.co.uk)
<LjL> oh, it's voipuser.org actually
<hyper> Vulc4n: at least you got further with the install than my buddy :)
<Vulc4n> hyper, heh, still just as useless though :P
<Vulc4n> I can get to a bash prompt by choosing the second option in the bootloader
<Vulc4n> someone mentionedl ooking at a log file or something
<hyper> Vulc4n: He tried all dapper and edgy versions and got always stuck at extracting vmlinux at boot... however breezy installed fine.. but when he wanted to upgrade to dapper, after reboot the same...
<n8k99> that's a very interesting prob you have there Vulc4n
<Vulc4n> I think it must have to be graphics driver problem
* hyper thinks the same, vulc4n
<Vulc4n> the other interestign thing is that the live cd for ubuntu worked in 'safe grpahics mode'
<Vulc4n> but the kubuntu live cd did not work in safe graphics mode
<Vulc4n> I had to use the alternate install cd
<dughy> please help me......
<hyper> vulcan: howabou installing ubuntu and adding kde afterwards?
<n8k99> and you can't get a getty up?
<LjL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dughy> grazie
<B-Minus> hey all
<LjL> prego
<dughy> italiano?
<Vulc4n> hyper, I suppose I could try that, even when I did get ubuntu installed it did not seem to have a propper graphics driver
<hyper> !it
<LjL> yep
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<n8k99> !it
<Vulc4n> as in I couldn't se the resolution/refresh rate
<hyper> vulc4n: are there any proper graphics driver that you can isntall afterwards?
<dughy> nono it's no problem
<Vulc4n> I have no idea
<Vulc4n> and I'm not sureh ow
<hyper> is this nvidia or ati?
<LjL> he was just asking whether *i* was italian
<Vulc4n> this is my first venture outside windows in years
<Vulc4n> nvidia 7800 gt
<hyper> there is a howto about nvidia driver install
<hyper> lemme find it on the forum
<n8k99> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apokryphos> LjL: any idea what ports SIP wants to be forwarded?
<LjL> apokryphos: no, i don't know, but that's because SIP always worked for me without forwarding any port (and i *can't* forward ports anyway)... i think you need to specify a STUN server though, for that sort of thing to work
<apokryphos> it says Symmetric NAT is supported, but not ideal
<LjL> apokryphos: oh, well, i don't know if it's not ideal. anyway, one standard port is 6081 i think, not even sure though
<hyper> vulc4n:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929
<LjL> apokryphos: that's really just the port *you* connect to, anyway
<Vulc4n> okay... thanks for that.  I'm goign to give it a try and see what happens
<Vulc4n> someone mentioned al og file I coudl loo kat that might reveal what is happening
<hyper> good luck :)
<Vulc4n> know what it is / how to access it?
<hyper> vulcan: probably syslog
<[Deathmaster] > hi all, anyone of you using netscape ??
<LjL> apokryphos: if it were for me, i'd just go with the NAT and see if it works well nuff
<LjL> hopefully, not
<hyper> vulcan: n8k99 also posted this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> if only wengophone actually was a KDE app, i'd probably use it :\
<[Deathmaster] > ok another question i installed java 5 with ap-get and i aslo installed the plugin for mozilla but i have problems with web chats applets
<raul12>  is wine aviable in 64bit  version
<n8k99> vulc4n: / is you root filesystem -
<Vulc4n> yes
<hyper> vulcan: actually there's another guide... I'm looking for it now
<Vulc4n> k
<LjL> well actually i think i wouldn't use wengophone anyway, since it doesn't support multiple concurrently connected accounts
<n8k99> vulc4n: i was going to say you can get to it from the command line with this command "cd /"
<n8k99> vulc4n: when you log ino the getty, ctrl+alt+f1 or in the gui you use terminal
<raul12>   is wine aviable in 64bit  version
<Vulc4n> getty?
<GwenDragon> Hi
<felixjet> hi
<raul12>   is wine aviable in 64bit  version ????????????/
<fdoving> ?????
<fdoving> !!!
<fdoving> :)
<raul12> ^_^!!!!
<nebi> nadie habla espaol?
<fdoving> raul12: check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> !es > nebi
<hyper> vulcan, I can't find it anymore but I copied and pasted it into my "linux wiki" :)
<Lintsi> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
* GwenDragon have some problems with slow performance on Pentium 4 with ASUS P4P8X and 4 GB RAM
<hyper> vulc4n: I used that here: http://www.phpfi.com/161927
<felixjet> i have a problem >.<
<felixjet> the sound dont works!
<felixjet> it does yesterday but today it dont works and i dunno why
<felixjet> any idea?
<vulcanium> hyper: thanks
<hyper> vulcan: good luck :)
<Arlington> anyone using slimserver
<dennister> hi again
<hyper> trappist?
<vulcanium> thanks hyper... I'm on the latptop here so I can get some more guidane while Im trying it o nthe desktop
<dennister> anyone know azueus here? what to do about new .jar files?
<hyper> vulcan: are you now in the command shell?
<n8k99> felixjet: are you using edgy?
<GwenDragon> I need some help with serois prob with SMP kernel
<vulcanium> hyper: yep, I followed that guide you posted first.. it was the shortest
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: this looks a little more promising: http://www.brunolinux.com/10-General_Info/VoIP_with_Kphone.html
<hyper> well, the one I posted on phpfi is the one I followed :)
<hyper> <-- has a legacy driver card
<vulcanium> well, its booting now, lets see if it did it
<VanessaE> got a question regarding edgy.... has anyone had a problem with Ctrl-Alt-Plus/Minus not working?
<hyper> ^^
<dennister> k...i'm going away for a bit to remember how to do tar files..cya soon i'm sure
* dennister is away: Away at the moment
<vulcanium> seems it may have worked
<vulcanium> yep
<VanessaE> (trying to fix swanfl's machine still)
<hyper> dennister: what is that suppost to do?
<vulcanium> w00t!
<vulcanium> thank yo usooo much hyper
<dennister> what is what supposed to do?
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: ah, kphone supports video. thought not. (still, kphone is in a sad state right now... though i see development has been resumed by a new team)
<hyper> dennister:  ctrl + alt + Plus/Minus
<hyper> vulcan: is it working?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  Ktorrent is showing me -2.24% done on this stalled torrent. :()  NO Peers no seeds,  LOL.
<dennister> hold on: serious probs now
<dennister> gonna have to close down konversation
<VanessaE> (works fine on my dapper box, his edgy setup is as correct as it can be...I'm figuring X is at fault but I can't find a single meaningful reference on google)
<hyper> anyone knows how I can check whether someone is connected to my desktop through desktop sharing (I accept uninvited but have set a password)?
<vulcanium> hyper: yes, perfectly
<hyper> vulcanium: then I suggest you do what I did: I installed a wiki and everything something helps me I post it there... so that if I hve the problems later again, I just go there and get the solution again
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: well I was more along the lines of actually being able to get something working, it's inabilty to support video for me at least isn't really an issue
<TheGateKeeper> thinking* more along the line
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: yeah, i was just thinking loudly. but still, that article talks about strange things... like H323 (which is a *different* and alternative protocol to SIP) and firewalls...
<tdn> I am using KDE but I do run some programs which uses GTK or something... These programs have a default font-size that is much larger than the one I like to have in KDE. (Screenshot of an example here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/gtk_large_fonts.png) How do I set the font-size for these programs so that they look more like my KDE programs? Actually in the screenshot I am using Eclipse and the fonts are so big that I can not use it. I can not fit it all on my scr
<n8k99> tdn: System Settings> Appearance > GTK fonts
<VanessaE> tdn: there's a setting in KDE control Center for that: Appearance and Themes -> GTK...
<VanessaE> um, thanks n8k :)
<trappist> hyper: ?
<VanessaE> or you can turn that ^^^^ feature off and use Gnome control center to configure the GTK fonts
<tdn> n8k99, ok.
<hyper> trappist:  how I can check whether someone is connected to my desktop through desktop sharing (I accept uninvited but have set a password)?
<tdn> VanessaE, why would I want to turn that feature off?
<VanessaE> tdn: under certain circumstances, it doesn't work properly.
<VanessaE> I don't remember what now, but I've seen it fail at least once.
<n8k99> tdn: you can also download additional gtk-themes through adept
<tdn> VanessaE, ok. Right now I really just need to get my Eclipse usable.
<TheGateKeeper> Ekiga has got h323 settings, but goodness knows what you are supposed to do, kphone looks like you could SIP working
<tdn> n8k99, ok. Do you recommend any?
<zorglu_> tdn: i have one working, the only change i made was using sun java
<n8k99> tdn: i am using Sphere Crystal - it closely matchs my kwin style
<tdn> zorglu_, this is really not the problem here... Although I would like to know how to install Sun Java JDK/JRE the "right way".
<tdn> n8k99, ok. Thanks.
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<felixjet> n8k99 im using 6.06 dapper
<felixjet> sorry i was afk
<zorglu_> tdn: it is the steps i followed
<n8k99> felixjet:ok
<trappist> hyper: dunno, I don't even know what protocol kde uses for desktop sharing
<n8k99> felixjet:https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bugshttps://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bugs
<tdn> zorglu_, ok.
<hyper> trappist: I use krdf or krfd or whatever it's called... it's included in kcontrol :)
<n8k99> felixjet: check those out and see if any of them match your condition
<n8k99> tdn: this is my desktop now, with both kde and gtk apps open http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3695&cat=3
<felixjet> n8k99 nope :( is not there
<felixjet> that bugs are from a distro update, i did a clean install from CD
<n8k99> felixjet: have you restarted your sound system?
<felixjet> can you tell me how plz?
<zorglu_> n8k99: xgl needs a 3d background for the cube :) the 2d one appears 'weird'
<felixjet> i just restarted the whole machine XD
<n8k99> System Settings > Sound>
<n8k99> zorglu_: no mine is the big one with out the cube
<felixjet> done
<felixjet> i deactivated / activated it
<felixjet> still no stound
<vulcanium> okay... now just to get my onboard audio working
<felixjet> sound*
<vulcanium> any guides for that?
<n8k99> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<tdn> n8k99, ok. This is mine: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/kde-setup/
<felixjet> btw, in system->sound->hardware->force dev location* can i force my system to play sounds with the secondary sound card?
<n8k99> tdn: very nice
<n8k99> felixjet: there is a howto in the forums for troubleshooting your sound
<vulcanium> awesome tdn.
<vulcanium> felixjet: send me the link if you find it first
<felixjet> which forums?
<felixjet> k vulcanium XD
<n8k99> felixjet:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<fdoving> there is also
<fdoving> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<tdn> n8k99, thanks :)
<tdn> vulcanium, thanks :)
<Chet> I'm trying to install WoW using wine and crossover, but the install craps out at cd change, and advice
<Chet> any advice*
<vulcanium> hmmm
<vulcanium> seems my onboard sound isn't being picked up at all
<felixjet> no sound :(
<felixjet> i reinstalled alsa drivers
<felixjet> but when i type aplay -l i get a list of the devices, but the sound dont works, and its at 100% volume, master,pcm, etc
<n8k99> felixjet:i'm in the same place with edgy
<felixjet> how can i delete devices?
<felixjet> i would like to uninstall the motherboard sound card and ethernet
<felixjet> since im using another cards (SB and realetk)
<n8k99> under sound in the system settings can you chose the hardware that you are using
<felixjet> in the force location dev ?
<n8k99> felixjet: yeah it seems like that would be the place where you can make that selection
<felixjet> and what about ethernet?
<n8k99> felixjet: that would be under networking in the system settings
<zorglu_> !info kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> Package kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386 does not exist in any distro I know
<felixjet> the motherboard eth appears in all the modules, for example, with superkaramba i use a module to display eth traffic but it shows eth0 and im using eth1 to connect
<n8k99> felixjet: hmmm....
<felixjet> yes, in that menu appear the 2 eth devices but i cant uninstall from there
<felixjet> just configure/enable/disable
<n8k99> felixjet: but you can disable one
<felixjet> but i need my realtek on eth0
<felixjet> yep
<felixjet> but disable eth0 (motherboard) will not move the device to eth1
<felixjet> i need the realtek on eth0
<felixjet> do you understand me?
<felixjet> my english sucks heh
<n8k99> felixjet: no i understand you just fine , am thinking
<dennister> how is everyone this fine Happy Plugin Day?!
<dennister> 'tis Thanksgiving in Toronto, btw :)
<ryanr> I am looking at the output from a fdisk -l on 2 computers the one that is working properly has a * in the column for boot the one that is not booting properly does not have an * How significant is that?
<n8k99> felixjet: what is the realtek?
<felixjet> the realtek is the ethernet card i use
<felixjet> located on eth1
<felixjet> and the motherboard ethernet card is on eth0. and i dont use it, its disabled
<felixjet> but i need the realtek card on eth0
<dennister> isn't realtek the sound on the mobo?
<dennister> felixjet: it sounds like u have the same mobo as i do
<felixjet> because some traffic analyzers only read eth0 and i cant setup them
<n8k99> felixjet: right. there should be no real need to reassign the realtek to eth0 for it to operate , in fact i'm pretty certain that you can not do that as the motherboard ethernet comes first in the hardware stack
<dennister> i've disabled my eth1 2
<B-Minus_> does anyone know a good traffic analyzer ??
<willian> oi
<zorglu_> B-Minus_: etherreal ?
<willian> alguem do Brazil?
<zorglu_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<felixjet> then what can i do :(
<willian> join #ubuntu-br
<willian> join ubuntu-br
<willian> #ubuntu-br
<zorglu_> willian: "/join #ubuntu-br"
<felixjet> the superkaramba modules that analyzer traffic cant be setup, and they show info about eth0
<felixjet> and im using eth1
<n8k99> felixjet: that i am not sure of at the moment - i dont use superkaramba so i haven't a clue
<dennister> bipolar? what a nic
<bipolar> heh
<dennister> r u seriously bipolar?
<bipolar> yeah
<dennister> welcome bipolar! i am 2
<bipolar> :)
<dennister> 1 in a hundred
<ryanr> I am looking at the output from a fdisk -l on 2 computers the one that is working properly has a * in the column for boot the one that is not booting properly does not have an * How significant is that?
<dennister> ryanr:  very serious
<dennister> the * symbol tells you that it is bootable
<dennister> no * = no booting
<n8k99> felixjet can you change the default network traffic to "eth1"
<ryanr> dennister. heres the fun part it is a dual boot XP and ubuntu it boots to ubuntu but not XP
<dennister> yeah, real fun
<ryanr> any thoughts about that?
<dennister> does it have a grub entry for xp?
<ryanr> dennister it does
<dennister> hmmm...mine just did it, without fooling windows or anything...but then again, xp is on 2nd separate drive
<dennister> have u checked how some of the howtos for dualbooting?
<ryanr> dennister would it matter that is it is on a sata drive
<thygrrr> Can I somehow tell KDE not to resume each and every application upon startup that was running before shutdown?
<mariam> can anybody help me?
<dennister> ryanr: no it shouldn't matter what kind of drive
<ryanr> dennister I have but nothing seems to relate
<mariam> age1172
<dennister> <-----too much of a noob to help, methinks
<ryanr> dennister thanks
<purpleposeidon> ....has anyone been having problems with ff randomly freezing up?
<estel> hi, where what is the name of the package of a pcl6 driver for cups?
<age1172> i have  a toshiba laptop with ati radeon mobility x1600 card ?
<scenestar> join #emacs
<n8k99> felixjet: which widget is the network traffic?
<age1172> and i can't install the driver properly
<age1172> i tried to install the driver from ati site
<felixjet> n8k99 SkSystemMonitor
<felixjet> on SuperKaramba
<age1172> but it gave me error message at the end of the setup
<n8k99> felixjet: yes on superkarmaba what's the widget's name?
<felixjet> SkSystemMonitor
<wildchild> does apt have package for nvidia driveres?
<wildchild> drivers*
<age1172> and tried fglrx
<age1172> my problem is that my opengl version is 1.2
<age1172> and the graphics are slow
<dennister> wildchild: yes, it does for nvidia
<age1172> any help?
<wildchild> dennister: maybe u know the name of the package
<rampage>  i have installed dchroot for 32bit packge installation but still unable to use opera 32bit installatioon
<rampage>  plz help
<rampage>  how to install 32bit opera .deb file ????
<dennister> sorry wildchild: i don't know it off the top of my head
<rampage>  ok i have done it
<dennister> but just do a search for nvidia...
<rampage>  i have installed it
<rampage>  walla YADooo
<rampage>  Yahooo
<dennister> read it carefully to see if it's right for ur card
<rampage> :D
<yonkeltron> will there be shipit cds of edgy eft?
<dennister> there's also a howto for nvida cards available on the main community support wiki
<dennister> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> see that...it will help
<wildchild>  dennister: there is nvidia-glx package  binary driver..
<TheGateKeeper> yonkeltron: would imagine so once it's released
<yonkeltron> TheGateKeeper: excellent
<dennister> wildchild: it depends on ur card; i have a 7800 series card, so i used the nvidia-glx
<dennister> plus a linux-headers, but that was a dependency, so it came automatically
<wildchild> so I need to see nvida list first...
<wildchild> I have fx 5500
<dennister> perhaps...what is ur card exactly wildchild?
<wildchild> ge force fx 5500
<wildchild> 256MB of ram
<dennister> k, that one might already be part of ubuntu
<winst0n> hi
<dennister> find out by going to system settings-> display (as root) and scrolling to see if ur card is there
<dennister> u may not have to download and install anything
<vulcanium> hmmmm
<vulcanium> ssomething happened :/
<dennister> <-------has a newer card
<dennister> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<winst0n> is there any possible way to  crunch an partiton which is twofish encrypted when i know 98% of the password??
<vulcanium> for some reason I'm getting an error which says "usplash: no usable theme found for 640x480"
<vulcanium> "screen init failed"
<dennister> wildchild: ? u still there?
<B-Minus_> whats a command in shell to see all upload/download ?
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: lspci will give you hardware info
<TheGateKeeper> B-Minus_: you talking about wget ??
<wildchild> denniste: yes
<fdoving> B-Minus_: iptraf, nload, bwm
<B-Minus_> TheGateKeeper: no
<B-Minus_> fdoving: tnx
<fdoving> B-Minus_: those are to view 'now', vnstat is for statistics over time. like 'how many mb last week/month/year' etc.
<dennister> wildchild: TheGateKeeper gave u a command: lspci, for more info on ur card
<dennister> just type that command into shell
<B-Minus_> fdoving: ok tnx that was what i needed
<wildchild> I'll pate bin
<dennister> i keep forgetting how to use pastebin...but TheGateKeeper is better at giving tech support than i
<dennister> <------tries, but isn't that great yet
<wildchild> How can I stop installing package
<age1172> i have  a toshiba laptop with ati radeon mobility x1600 card
<TheGateKeeper> dennister: practise make perfect :-)
<wildchild> I noticed that the wrong package is installing
<wildchild> well now is downloading it..
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: Ctrl + c
<age1172> and i can't install the driver properly
<age1172>  i tried to install the driver from ati site
<dennister> yes, Ctrl-C stops a lot
<wildchild> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/195570
<wildchild> my NVIDIA
<age1172> but it gave me error message at the end of the setup
<age1172> and tried fglrx
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: but if it's started installing let it install then uninstall
<age1172> my problem is that my opengl version is 1.2
<age1172> and the graphics are slow
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: It was downloadin the package..
<wildchild> and I stopped it
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: GeForce FX 5500  <--- that is your video card
* dennister is away: Away at the moment
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: just be carefull using Ctrl + c don't bork your install
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: so I have to install nvidia-glx  list of cards http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<wildchild> I am intending to install xgl
<wildchild> is there any guide for installin this on KUBUNTU
<wildchild> or any how to
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: yep ^^^
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: GeForce FX 5500 	0x0326   <--- entry in the list
<vulcanium> is there any particular reason that uname-r would return 'generic'
<vulcanium> with the version number obviously
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: I just get a version number, have a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vulcanium> okay... everything was fine until that last reboot
<vulcanium> x server is no longer starting
<mini_gamer1896> a quick question, how do i manually edit the repo's?
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: what prog. is recommended for web development environment for KDE for a beginner ?
<mini_gamer1896> done it before, but can't remember
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n8k99> mini_gamer1896: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mini_gamer1896> k, thanks
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: if that seems ok then when you do startx it should give you some indication of what it doesn't like
<Anders0> has anyone installed Edgy Eft Beta with an ATI card?
<Anders0> I just get a black screen.. tried VGA, 1024 in 16 bit and 32 bit.. 1280 didnt help either
<slow-motion> hallo
<TheGateKeeper> Anders0: try #ubuntu+1
<Anders0> ok
<TheGateKeeper> might have more luck there
<Anders0> thanks
<vulcanium> Anders0 do you have a cursor?
<Anders0> nope, nothing
<Anders0> ctrl+alt+F2 dosnt help either, still a black screen
<vulcanium> well, I don't really know what I'm doing myself
<vulcanium> but I fixed a similar problem today with some help here
<vulcanium> try choosing the second option in grub
<vulcanium> and then follow this guide... http://www.phpfi.com/161927
<vulcanium> it worked for me
<Anders0> the one with "safe craphics" or whatever? dosnt work :)
<Anders0> ill have no problem installing the drivers.. if i could just get a commandline
<TheGateKeeper> vulcanium: Anders0 looks like the edge drivers are shit
<TheGateKeeper> Anders0: use a livecd and chroot in
<Anders0> I am using the livecd
<Anders0> Im pretty sure i had the same problem with Dapper, had to use the Alternative cd
<TheGateKeeper> Anders0: mount your / filesystem then & chroot
<Anders0> Edgy isnt installed yet, its the Desktop cd that dosnt work
<vulcanium> ohh this is on the live cd?
<Anders0> yeah
<vulcanium> I had the same issue
<TheGateKeeper> ohhh
<vulcanium> get the alternate install cd
<vulcanium> then you will have to follow the guide I linked you to mostl ikely
<TheGateKeeper> yep that has a text installer
<vulcanium> my sound still isn't working
<TheGateKeeper> now you tell us :-)
<vulcanium> kmixer picks it up
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<vulcanium> but, I can't get anything out of the spdif out or the analog out
<Anders0> okay, i ended up doing the same thing last time.. never got KDevelop working, and screwed the system pretty much trying to install Xgl/Compiz :P
<vulcanium> why are some applications dependant on the shell you use?
<nikola> hello guys i need help blanking a cdrw
<nikola>  i am getting the following error: Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied
<DaSkreech> What are you doing?
<DaSkreech>  blanking it on the command line?
<nikola> nope using k3b and gnomebaker same message
<Arlington> how to change permissions for a file?
<LjL> man chmod
<nabil> hi everyone
<insanekane> hi all
<LjL> or rather, google chmod, since the man page is not incredibly helpful
<insanekane> Arlington: in GUI, right click and select Properties
<nabil> count me in..have installed kubuntu first time
<insanekane> Arlington: in CLI, use chmod ... e.g., chmod +x filebnaame to make it executable for you
<DaSkreech> tried starting it with kdesu ?
<nabil> anyone know how do i get 1280 X 800 resolution on my laptop
<insanekane> nabil: the display resolution doesnt have that as an option ?
<LjL> nabil: if you don't see it in System Settings, then a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" may be due
<LjL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Arlington> it said operation not alloved (translated from swedish.
<fdoving> then use sudo.
<Arlington> no change :-(
<DaSkreech> Arlington: Who owns the file?
<wildchild> during downloading some package I press ctrl + t. Will this effect or harm my previous downloading
<Arlington> i have this program called slimserver taht created a "subuser" called slimserver.
<Arlington> and when the program runs it needs acces to that file but can't acces it. i don't know how to get it to work
<Arlington> writeacces.
<DaSkreech> Arlington: Who owns the file?
<Arlington> that user called slimserver
<zorglu_> ls -l yourfilename
<Arlington> but that is no user that is possible to logon with. i'am kind of lost because i don't know the difference with my account user (jonas) and that user called slimserver
<zorglu_> the only case i see where root is unable to write a file is when write access is denied, can you paste here a ls -l thefilenameyouaretalkingabout
<DaSkreech> Arlington: when you ls -l the file there should be something like -r-x-rwx---
<DaSkreech> can you paste that here?
<Arlington> -rwxr-xr-x 1 slimserver nogroup 5412 2006-10-09 11:07 slimserver.pref
<wildchild> how do I set katapult
<LjL> "set" to what?
<DaSkreech> Arlington: ok good and what error are you getting?
<Arlington> in my log file for the program it says 2006-10-09 21:12:48.5279 ERROR: Cannot write to preferences file /etc/slimserver.conf, any changes made will not be preserved for the next startup of the server
<zorglu_> Arlington: "kdesu kate slimserver.pref" should be able to edit and modify this file
<Arlington> sorry wron entry.
<zorglu_> ok forget my sentence :)
<zorglu_> ls -ln slimserver.pref <- to get the groupe id
<DaSkreech> May I just note that simserver.conf != slimserver.pref ?
<LjL> wildchild, what do you mean "how do i set katapult"?
<zorglu_> maouaouaoua :)
<zorglu_> indeed :) ok off im way to lame to help :)
* DaSkreech hands zorglu_ crutches
<Arlington> aaah the problem is that slimserver.pref i  root- root how can  i delete a file through console?
<Arlington> DaSkreech:  how can i delete a file through console?
<DaSkreech> Arlington: why are you deleting it?
<DaSkreech> just change the owner
<Arlington> how can i change the owner then?
<DaSkreech> sudo chown <newowner> filename
<Arlington> DaSkreech: Access denied
<yeti> i'd like to set hotkeys for changing workspaces (Alt+F2 for second ws e.g.) but can't find the menu option where i can do so, can somebody help?
<DaSkreech> Arlington: who are you logged in as now?
<DaSkreech> type whoami
<Arlington> returns jonas
<tictric_> yeti: I don't know where that's coded into but I wouldn't change that one. That one works across all *nixes and is somewhat of a standard.
<yeti> tictric_, so what is standard? i though alt+f(number) was, but it doesn't work here
<tictric_> Even if you haven't got X it works on the console (but that's where it was introduced first of course)
<yeti> i'm NOT talking about non-X ttys/vcs here, i'm talking about X, and alt-f2/f3 etc does NOT work
<zorglu_> yeti: kmenu -> system setting -> regional + accessibility -> keyboard shortcut
<tictric_> yeti: ah, sorry. CTRL-F! bla bla
<tictric_> yeti: ah, sorry. CTRL-F1 bla bla
<yeti> zorglu_, tictric_, thanks
<zorglu_> yeti: not that they are already bound to other actions. personnally i use 'window key' -> f1 f2 etc.. to switch desktop
<zorglu_> not=note
<yeti> okay
<heidi> In file does kde store its info for restore session? I tried starting beryl-manager from cmdline and it crashes and now running startx x crsahes because kde want to recover my beryl-manger process how do I stop it from that?
<heidi> In which file ...
<zorglu_> heidi: tried to look at /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<zorglu_> ?
<Arlington> DaSkreech
<Arlington> DaSkreech: ?
<intelikey> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<intelikey> why am i getting this error ?
<DaSkreech> Arlington: sorry
<heidi> zorglu_: I just want to stop kde from restooriing last sessionan all will be fine
<DaSkreech> That is your main user?
<zorglu_> heidi: another possibility i see is using the kdm menu, you can choose the session. i dunno where kde store this particular info... maybe in ~/.kde somewhere
<heidi> I cant start x
<heidi> I am in comd line
<Arlington> DaSkreech: means you don't know or?
<heidi> X crashes because it want to restore old session in which i called veryl-manger
<zorglu_> heidi: not even kdm ? the "graphical login" stuff ?
<heidi> I start X using startx
<heidi> But this doent help now because it want to restore old session
<DaSkreech> Arlington: Who was your first user?
<DaSkreech> heidi: XGL?
<heidi> I mean I had normal X running using startx the i ran beryl-manager from konsole
<dennister> I am getting so sick of this...fix one prob, fix creates anotehr problem, fix to that causes another...
<dennister> re-starting kde pps. bbs
<heidi> And now it X crashes when kde starts loafding previous session
<Arlington> how do u mean. my only user is this one called jonas
<heidi> So all I need to know is how to stop restorring old kde session
<DaSkreech> Arlington: Ok good That's what I wanted to know :)
<Arlington> DaSkreech: soo...
<DaSkreech> and sudo chown slimserver /path/to/file gives access denied?
<Arlington> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Is the slimserver running?
<Arlington> yes
<DaSkreech> Stop it
<Arlington> how do i do that :-S
<DaSkreech> I don't know you started it :)
<Arlington> bah.
<Arlington> it's a .sh file...
<DaSkreech> Where is it?
<Arlington> "/usr/local/slimserver"
<Arlington> .pl file it is...
<DaSkreech> Ah perl :)
<Arlington> yes.
<tony_> hello everyone.. can i intall LILO bootloader
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install lilo
<tony_> would that override my grub withouth problme with windows partition ?
<Dragonball26> hallo an alle kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter kubuntu eine partition einrichten kann um windows zu installieren?
<wildchild> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<tony_> i guess i stay with grub :(
<DaSkreech> Arlington: It runs with no parameters?
<n8k99> Dragonball: !de
<Arlington> DaSkreech:  i have this start script.,..
<n8k99> yikes didnt work
<notech> why is it recommended to use grub? just personal preference of whoever put the definition in the bot?
<DaSkreech> Arlington: Is there a stop script?
<DaSkreech> n8k99: Like this
<DaSkreech>  !de > Dragonball26
<Arlington> probably. some where.
<DaSkreech> See if you can find one. After the server is stopped you will likely be given access to the file
<Arlington> okay :-)
<zorglu_> notech: i would say that grub is the defacto standard. so it is likely better to use grub to get support
<notech> zorglu_: standard?
<zorglu_> ?
<LjL> 
<notech> you mean kubuntu chose grub so that's considered standard?
<zorglu_> LjL: :)
<LjL> notech: i think most distributions are using grub these days
<zorglu_> notech: no i mean because grub is a lot more used than lilo
<notech> i only run one other distro and it uses lilo, dunno about others
<Arlington> i know have access but using "sudo chown <newowner> filename" dosn't make any difference.
<t0taln00b> slackware based distros still use lilo
<zorglu_> notech: i know suse and fedora uses grub
<zorglu_> notech: which distro do you use which is based on lilo
<notech> sounds like slackware and mandriva use lilo
<t0taln00b> mandriva uses grub
<notech> default in mandriva is lilo
<t0taln00b> yeah u can pick :)
<notech> grub is an option though
<t0taln00b> but
<t0taln00b> zenwalk uses lilo
<age1172> how to enable direct rendering?
<notech> thanks, was just curious why grub was recommended on kubuntu
<zorglu_> age1172: install a video driver supporting it
<age1172> i've installed a game
<t0taln00b> and as i mentioned earlier slack based distros use lilo
<vulcanium> damn this audio problem is pissing me off
<xxx> ahoj je tu nejakej cech ?
<LjL> notech: i think it's mostly just because it's the default, and hence tested by more people, and more people know how it works. not to mention that it's got more features, even though it *may* also be more confusing
<age1172> and it says enable direct rendering
<LjL> cz
<LjL> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<age1172> my graphics are very slow
<zorglu_> glxinfo | grep rendering <- to know if you have it or not age1172
<vulcanium> I cannot seem to get any sort of auio output at all
<age1172> it says no
<age1172> my card is ati radeon mobility x1600
<zorglu_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> age1172: install those drivers and it should be ok
<age1172> thanks i will try
<dennister> i can't believe i've actually got this working
<dennister> oops...forgot to configure it properly...brb
* dennister is away: Away at the moment
<dennister> hmmm; it seems to have kept old settings :-)
* dennister is back.
<vulcanium> w0000t
<vulcanium> sound now too
<vulcanium> but its still funky
<dennister> it's such a pain to set azureus's settings
<vulcanium> no spdif out
<vulcanium> and the only analog output is coming out of the wrong port
<pplu> kubuntu para espaoles?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dennister> if anyone wants a dragndrop filesharing prog, azureus does work, but it;s a pain
<dennister> hi LeeJunFan
<pplu> gracias
<LeeJunFan> dennister: hello
<dennister> pps will be in good hands now
<dennister> <-----is doing ok for a change
<Lozmir> nabedn! mein kubuntu erkennt noch meine digikam die ber usb als mass storage erkannt wird mountet diese aber nicht mehr automatisch wie gestern noch. was kann ich tun?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hyper> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lozmir> sry wrong channel
<dennister> it's just that no one seems to want the mp3's i have available :(
<dennister> <--kicks herself
<dennister> i forget to make them torrent files! lol
<n8k99> !jingle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jingle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> hi n8k99
<n8k99> hi dennister
<n8k99> how's it going dennister
<dennister> i finally got my azureus upgraded :)
<dennister> the one on the packer lists is way too old
<age1172> zorglu_: how can i identify video card's bus identifier correctly
<age1172> my card is pci express 16 x
<zorglu_> age1172: lspci will give you the content of the pci bus, find your video card in it
<zorglu_> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M <- 01:05 for me
<vulcanium> ugghhh
* vulcanium is gong to attempt to get the nivida drivers for audio installed
<vulcanium> with nvmixer
<age1172> zorglu_:it says 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 71c
<dennister> but dang it if that popup applet won't go away again!
<dennister> at one point it was finally going away nicely
<bLaZeD> has anyone had problems with a few repos....i had to take out the opera plf and umm..there was one more.....i hope its not just me.....
<zorglu_> age1172: so it is 1.0 :)
<dennister> bLaZeD: some of the repos r out of date
<Arlington> how to change the group preferences of a file? like chown
<zorglu_> if you want the bleeding edge, you can use edgy
<zorglu_> Arlington: use 'chgrp'
<bLaZeD> dennister, whats the best thing to do?...just comment out the ones that arnt working atm and use the ones that are?
<age1172> but why it is unknown
<dennister> I'm going to try and wean myself off the packagers...download newest apps in tar format
<age1172> willthis affect anything
<zorglu_> age1172: dunno
<zorglu_> age1172: what is important is the driver, not the lspci display
<Arlington> thnx
<dennister> i don't know...the packagers usually take care of dependencies...but apparently aptitude does that better
<zorglu_> dennister: if you do that, dont forget to mention it while getting help, as it may affects greatly the system
<dennister> anyone? does aptitude also use the same repositories as the packagers?
<zorglu_> what is the 'packagers'
<dennister> zorglu_: ok, i will
<Hawkwind> dennister: Probably not a good idea.  If you want to compile everything then you probably shouldn't run a .deb or .rpm based distro
<zorglu_> all the programmes downloading package automatically use the list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dennister> the packagers are adept, apt, synamptic...
<age1172> then what i should write as a card bus identifier?
<Hawkwind> dennister: That will certainly cause great issues, especially when trying to update your system and many other things
<Hawkwind> dennister: Why not just learn to use apt-get from the CLI.  It's not that hard and it works better than most of the GUI package managers
<age1172> AGP:01:00.0
<dennister> so what's the alternative? download an app, after much headache find out its old, then remove and download newer one?
<age1172> or something else
<dennister> like i just did with azureus?
<Hawkwind> dennister: Stick with pre-built packages for the distro as much as possible.  Azureus is a p2p app which most will give you great issues trying to install or get working correctly
<age1172> zorglu_: then what i should write as a card bus identifier?
<Hawkwind> dennister: If you're just doing torrents, then why not use something like ktorrent or bittorrent
<zorglu_> dennister: if you want to have the 'newest apps' you can use edgy. or a more bleeding edge distribution
<age1172> AGP:01:00.0 or something else
<dennister> Hawkwind: i will learn it, or better yet, aptitude, but that doesn't solve the probs of the repositories having out-of-date apps
<zorglu_> age1172: i dunno... i dont use those drivers
<Hawkwind> dennister: What's out of date that you need so badly ?
<zorglu_> dennister: it is not 'out of date' it is 'stable'
<Ertain> Does anyone know a search program that can find duplicates of files in a directory?  Even if the files have different names?
<dennister> Hawkwind: i needed a drag n/drop fileshare
<Hawkwind> dennister: If you want the latest and greatest, which isn't always the best, then run the development version of Ubuntu, which is currently Edgy
<zorglu_> dennister: 'brand new' may seems cool but it mean 'unstable' too :)
<Hawkwind> dennister: What's wrong with ktorrent ?
<dennister> aureus was something i'm familiar with...
<VanessaE> etrain: try diff
<Hawkwind> dennister: So learn other things and don't limit yourself
<dennister> ktorrent doesn't do drag n drop from stuff you've found on google
<dennister> and even frostwire that i downloaded couldn't find the downloads i wanted
<VanessaE> not exactly what you want but it's a start if you suspect certain files to be dupes.
<VanessaE> opera has a decent torrent client in it..
<bLaZeD> dennister, i use azureus and it works very good
<bLaZeD> dennister, u will need to install the java5-sun-bin package..then configure ubuntu to use that version of java
<dennister> bLaZeD: yes it does, i used for for a long time in windows, and even their 'newest & greatest" is stable
<Hawkwind> dennister: Azureus is just a pain to compile, and a very memory intensive program.  What's so important about drag n drop ?
<bLaZeD> then just dl the latest version of azureus and unpack it.....
<dennister> otherwise i do tend to stick with the stable stuff...
<dennister> drag n drop is important because you can find stuff u need in google that you can't find through the searching in non drag n drop file share apps like ktorrent and frostwire
<Hawkwind> dennister: It's fine to compile azureus, but I wouldn't get in the habit of compiling anything and everything.  Unless you really know how to maintain a Linux system
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, i feel him on that he wants to use azureus...ive come quite fond it as well....and well...i got 2 gigs ram so i dont care how much mem it uses :P
<Hawkwind> dennister: What can you find on google that you can't find in other places ?
<dennister> Hawkwind: i HATE compiling stuff...if i could avoid it i would
<dennister> here's my problem: this is a home theatre pc
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: I'm not saying not to use it.  She mentioned that she was going to stop using apt, aptitude, synaptic and adept.  That leaves compiling
<bLaZeD> compile azureus....i dled it and thats it...ii dont think u compile it
<dennister> i worked like a dog for 3 days to try and get the ivtv drivers going, and nada
<bLaZeD> lol well thats not a good idea....if u want that use slack or freebsd or even gentoo :/
<dennister> so i'm thinking: why not just download the tv shows i'm missing, and possibly do without cable tv
<dennister> ??? hence my filesharing app adventures
<Hawkwind> dennister: You can do that with ktorrent.  I download movies/tv shows all day long.  I surely don't use google for it since google doesn't have near the illegal stuff that torrent sites have
<Hawkwind> dennister: FYI....I download 20+ movies every single day, 7 days a week.  Get people to invite you to private torrent sites that have anything and everything you would ever need
<bLaZeD> yea googling for torrents....thats gotta be a pain in the arse
<zorglu_> couch couch no need to talk abotu illegal activity here
<dennister> great Hawkwind can u show me how? I tried ktorrent first
<bLaZeD> are tv show illegal to dl?
<vulcanium> is there a sound card which works partiularly well in linux?
<zorglu_> bLa
<dennister> zorglu_: i'm paying for cable and not able to use it
<bLaZeD> u can tivo them and its legal right?
<vulcanium> I'm not making much progress with this onboard audio
<Hawkwind> dennister: You simply click on a file and tell it to download in ktorrent. It's that simple
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: If it's shared, then it's illegal
<dennister> yes, its legal for ur own personal use
<zorglu_> all that depends on how the content is licenced
<zorglu_> and the law of where you live
<zorglu_> but hardly on kubuntu support :)
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, i mean i miss a show..so i go dl it and watch it....keep it for a week(dont upload a single part of it) then delete it...would that break the law......and if it does that sucks ;D
<gksudo> Hello, does anyone know a good KDE alternative to Ekiga (formerly "GnomeMeeting")?
<dennister> Hawkwind: thank u! :) I'll try that next time
<dennister> who wants to google constantly anyway?
<DaSkreech> Wengophone?
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: That's illegal.  It's being shared
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, k gota ya
<JohnFlux> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: only if the licensed prevent this form of sharing...
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Wrong.  It's illegal period.  You can *not* tivo a tv show, upload it to somewhere and have others download it.  It's against the law, period
<fdoving> depends where you live.
<fdoving> has nothing to do with kubuntu support anyway.
<DaSkreech> can someone try out this stream?
<DaSkreech> http://audio-ogg.ibiblio.org:8000/wcpe.ogg
<Hawkwind> True, I'm taking for granted we are talking about the USA since bLaZeD and I both live in the USA
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: well not if the license allows it...
<Dinofly> DaSkreech: works for me
<zorglu_> but ok on this offtopic, here
<DaSkreech> Dag nab it
<fdoving> while we're at the offtopic stuff, google buys youtube :)
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: i got it, 'classical station'
<DaSkreech> Why can't I get it to work :-(
<zorglu_> hey i guess youtube was not that bad :)
<zorglu_> now only google video remains :) no competitor :)
<Arlington> DaSkreech: the problem remains. the bloody server can't write to the file although i changed the file owner
<ubuntu_> i changed my destop resolution and cannot restart ..how do i recover my first setting and avoid reinstallation of kubuntu
<ubuntu_> can someone help
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: dunno
<VanessaE> question....  Is it a known issue that in edgy, Ctrl+Alt+Plus/Minus doesn't work?  (Guessing X itself is at fault?)
<DaSkreech> MIght be a proxy problem
<LjL> VanessaE: i don't know if it's known, but i do know i have it. anyway...
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Eh?
<dennister> bback soon
<gksudo> Heh. I thought that Yahoo would be more likely to but YouTube.
<DaSkreech> What's the problem?
<ubuntu_> i changed my destop resolution and cannot restart ..how do i recover my first setting and avoid reinstallation of kubuntu
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: In the US it's 100% legal at all times to share TV, music, movies.  There are no such things as licenses that make it legal here unfortunately
<VanessaE> LjL: ok then, so I know I'm not insane :)
<fdoving> VanessaE: you can enable it. alt+f2 'kdesu kate' search for DontZap and set it to 'false' if you want it back.
<Arlington> ubuntu_:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fdoving> VanessaE: make that 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<VanessaE> Oh, I already double-checked his xorg.conf, that setting is already present ('false')
<Arlington> ubuntu_: sudo that command
<VanessaE> in the ServerFlags section
<LjL> fdoving: uhm, that doesn't appear in my xorg.conf, but still i can't ctrl+alt++/-
<VanessaE> in dapper, I don't need that setting (btw, it's DontZoom) to get those keys working.
<wildchild> during installation of nvida package something went wrong and the last line was: try to use apt-get update or --fix-missing. How do I use command --fix-missing ?
<VanessaE> wild: usually " apt-get -f install " is enough.
<LjL> well, i don't have dontzoom either :)
<wildchild> tnx
<gksudo> teeheehee, found a native deb package for Skype. :)
<Dinofly> wildchild: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<fdoving> LjL: wait.. zap is ctrl+alt+backspace, zoom is ctrl+alt+plusminus.
<VanessaE> (well with sudo, duh :) )
<fdoving> LjL: check for DontZoom then?
<LjL> fdoving: well, i've got neither option in my xorg.conf
<wezlo> hey all, I just bought/paritioned an external hd - it mounts fine but my normal user account can't write to it
<wezlo> any way to fix this permenantly?
<LjL> fdoving: perhaps they're just set to "true" by default if they aren't present in xorg.conf?
<VanessaE> wezlo: tried changing the permissions on the mount point itself?
<catunda> I couldn't be able to mount my usb pen drive automaticaly when I plug it in, does anyone have some tips about this problem?
<ubuntu_> i changed my destop resolution and cannot restart ..how do i recover my first setting and avoid reinstallation of kubuntu
<wezlo> VanessaE, it's auto-mounting to /media so it's not there all the time I think...
<fdoving> LjL: shouldn't be. man xorg.conf says it defaults to off.
<bLaZeD> catunda, plug it in and type dmesg and see what it says
<fdoving> LjL: could be ubuntu specific patches though..
<bLaZeD> wezlo, u can adda entry to your /etc/fstab
<wezlo> the fat23 parition allows me to write to it, but my xfs partition not so much so...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: What do you mean you cannot restart?
<LjL> fdoving: yeah, could be. i wouldn't mind, if it weren't that Konquest is almost unplayable at high resolutions, since it doesn't scale at all... :)
<ubuntu_> i cannot get in gui mode
<catunda> bLaZeD: The last line is [17182132.584000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<ubuntu_> pls help
<wezlo> bLaZeD - yah, I'm actually trying to avoid that....
<LjL> together with the fact that gtetrinet appears to be broken, that leaves me stranded :P
<wildchild> how do I check wich kernel I use
<catunda> VanessaE: the permisson of /media?
<ubuntu_> i have rebooted with live cd
<VanessaE> ubuntu_: are you able to at least get a text console?  Try holding down Ctrl-C while X is trying to start (you'll see it flash the screen several times)
<wezlo> wildchild, go to the command line and type uname -a
<ubuntu_> yes i see that
<fdoving> LjL: docs should be updated by the same patches, if it's patched.. would make things easier for people. if man xorg.conf says it defaults to off, it should default to off.
<VanessaE> catunda, well not /media but rather, the mountpoint under that where his drive gets placed I'm guessing, but he didn't mention it was being automounted....
<bLaZeD> wezlo, i not sure u can avoid that if u want it permatly
<wezlo> yah
<LjL> fdoving: in an ideal world, yeah
<fdoving> LjL: in an ubuntu world :)
<bLaZeD> catunda, paste all of the dmesg to pastebin
<fdoving> -n
<wezlo> was wondering if anyone knew the rule that allows fat32 to be writeable automatically could by...
<wezlo> be applied to xfs
<fdoving> leaving it out is beeing mean to others. != humanity to others, like ubuntu should be.
<mini_gamer1896> question, adept is now not wanting to load completely due to some residual segment that was not wanting to shut down, have checked the process list, and didn't see anything under apt*
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mini_gamer1896> it started just after i tried to update the system
<fdoving> mini_gamer1896: ^^
<mini_gamer1896> thanks
<LjL> fdoving: well, they didn't necessarily leave it out *on purpose*. anyway, i'll add the option and set it to true, and see what happens next time i restart x... (which isn't now, however)
<VanessaE> LjL: don't bother - it doesn't work, I tried :)
<LjL> ok :)
<fdoving> VanessaE: did you try DontZoom too?
<VanessaE> tI did find one reference to Ctrl+Alt+Plus being broken, but that depended on some X compile-time option
<fdoving> VanessaE: i was wrong first, when i told you it was DontZap.
<VanessaE> fdoving, yep.
<VanessaE> I used Dontzoom
<VanessaE> er, DontZoom
* vulcanium bashes head on desk
<LjL> VanessaE: workaround (maybe, depends what you need) - apt-get install resapplet
<VanessaE> LjL: good idea.  xvidtune works too
<mini_gamer1896> fdoving, thanks, it allowed my to get past the point where i kept getting frozen at
<LjL> VanessaE: still not really the same thing as the ctrl+alt, since you don't get a virtual desktop of the higher resolution
<VanessaE> right
<catunda> I could mount manually with this command sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt, but automatically it doesn't happen.
<dennister> heading out for a nap to rest this aching back pps...later
<VanessaE> ah here it is
<VanessaE> this affected Xorg 6.7 also - if you use the -fstack-protector flag at compile time, it breaks Ctrl+Alt+Plus/Minus
<VanessaE> wonder if that's what's going on in edgy?
<yeti> argh... the gamin problem isn't solved yet? still randomly consumes 15%+ CPU... had this problem when i tried ubuntu 2 months ago, and nothing has happened??! any useful advice on that one?
<wezlo> hacked a way through!
<LjL> VanessaE: well... i'm not recompiling X to find out :)
<VanessaE> haha
<wezlo> changed the group and group permissions to video and that let's me work with the drive
<catunda> Does anyone knows what kernel module have the responsability to manager automaticaly mount of USB pen drive?
<LjL> VanessaE: though... yes, i suppose it is
<VanessaE> I haven't messed with compiling X since I switched from Gentoo
<wezlo> I unmounted, unplugged, and remounted and the system remembered!
<wezlo> nifty!
<LjL> VanessaE: since i read an implemented edgy spec that proposed compiling with -fstack-protector
<VanessaE> ah hah
<fdoving> yeti: yes, open /etc/gamin/gaminrc, and add 'none /var/log/*' \n 'fsset ext2 notify' \n 'fsset ext3 notify'
<fdoving> yeti: where \n is new line.
<wezlo> catunda, mount the drive - open up /media and then right-click - permissions - mounting - "automatically mount drive"
<fdoving> yeti: that will work if you use ext2 and ext3, add more lines if you have more filesystems.
<VanessaE> wonder how one would go about having that change reverted?
<fdoving> compile your own X, i guess.
<fdoving> alteast for edgy.
<VanessaE> ew.
<VanessaE> :)
<VanessaE> I'll wait for an official fix, it's my husband's box anyway (mine is happy with dapper)
<LjL> VanessaE: well, i'm not sure if it makes much sense to file bugs for edgy right now... most of the packages i've seen have no edgy bugs filed. including xorg
<VanessaE> truew
<VanessaE> since it's still pre-release, it wouldn't make a lot of sense.
<arepie> hello, im using edgy, and im getting this error..
<arepie> arepie@Arepie:~$ apt-get update
<arepie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<arepie> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<VanessaE> sudo apt-get update
<VanessaE> (you have to elevate to root for apt-get to work)
<arepie> when i try open adept, it ways some other program running..
<VanessaE> ?
<VanessaE> have you checked the output of  ps ax  to see if anything similar is running? (adept, synaptic, aptitude, dpkg, apt-*)
<arepie> yup// only adept-notifier
<yeti> fdoving, thanks, i'll definitely try that :) does that work for ntfs and vfat as fs-types too?
<fdoving> !adept crash fix > arepie
<VanessaE> odd
<fdoving> yeti: yes.
<arepie> thanks fdoving
<LjL> VanessaE: pointer to the page about -fstack-protector and X?
<VanessaE> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-bugzilla-noise/2004-July/001227.html
<kay__> how do i use .bin files? its for java
<kay__> how do i use .bin files? its for java runtime enviroment
<VanessaE> generally you just run the program like any other and it will usually find java.
<LjL> VanessaE: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/64926
<VanessaE> ah!
<kay__> thx
<yeti> fdoving, thank you so much for that gamin tip :) i wonder why i couldn't find that on ubuntuforums
<VanessaE> thanks for filing that, LjL :)
<fdoving> yeti: you're welcome :)
<LjL> VanessaE: no problem -- i want that to work, too. perhaps you could file a comment saying you confirm the behavior
<VanessaE> about to right now
<kay__> VanessaE: hm if i try to make a doubble clikc on it kate open it
<LjL> i'm not sure i should have filed it as "source", though
<LjL> i'm not too familiar with launchpad :\
<kay__> sah i get it with sh thx!!!
<VanessaE> eh, they'll work it out :)
<vulcanium> how do I install the module-assistant package?
<kay__> lol
<kay__> apt-get install module...
<LjL> vulcanium: "sudo apt-get install module-assistant". if that doesn't work, then you need to enable universe
<kay__> apt-get install module-assistant
<VanessaE> kay: try running the program from a terminal instead
<VanessaE> type the full path to the program, or just ./programname.bin if you're already in the directory where the program is.
<VanessaE> if it doesn't run, try chmod 755 programname.bin first.
<vulcanium> looks like I need to enable the universe
<kay__> VanessaE: thx for all but i didi it with sh ... and it work BUT
<kay__> VanessaE: java wont work in the mozilla firefox
<kay__> java
<VanessaE> eh, I have to let someone else handle that one then - me and firefox don't get along :)
<kay__> k
<kay__> i look on the website thx for all
<vulcanium> how is the universe rep enabled?
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kay__> what is the since of life?
<LjL> and what is the hence of death?
<VanessaE> LjL: here's the comment I plan to add:
<VanessaE> ...waits for pastebin to respond...
<LjL> what, paste.ubuntu-nl.org? good luck :P
<VanessaE> naw, using pastebin.com actually :)
<vulcanium> excellent.. thanks again guys
<vulcanium> if I get this audio working probperly I'll call it a day
<vulcanium> I;'ve been working at this since like 9am
<DaSkreech> Hi VanessaE
<VanessaE> aw screw it.  here:    "This also affects the one edgy box I have.  Control-Alt-Plus/Minus are ignored in any window manager I use, whether I am running X as root or as a normal user.  It is, however, still possible to cycle through your configured video modes using xvidtune or similar.   Attached is the xorg.conf from the affected machine, which worked fine under dapper."
<LjL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<VanessaE> sorry for that, stupid pastebin :)
<VanessaE> hi DaSkreech
<vulcanium> LjL: I'm following that guide right now :)
<LjL> VanessaE: sounds fine
<DaSkreech> Haven't seen you here before
<VanessaE> ok, good.  Just wanted to avoid sounding rude or so (I tend to do that)
<VanessaE> DaSkreech, I've been here off and on, but not much :)
<DaSkreech> Welcome :)
<VanessaE> thanks :)
<LjL> vulcanium: tried if "cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp" works? (with speakers set to a low volume..)
<flavioribeiro> whats the command to show my hda free space?
<arepie> hello, im using ATI radeon, and now my video driver is 'ati', i've read some forums, and they use 'fglrx', i've tried to change it earlier, when i press 'test' button, my screen appear to be gray and with a X mouse cursor..
<LjL> flavioribeiro: df
<arepie> how changed ati to fglrx?? if i'm not mistaken, there's a new driver for fglrx rite?
<LjL> arepie, have you read
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arepie> yes
<arepie> i've failed when i use dapper
<arepie> and now im on edgy
<arepie> is there a way to check if the driver support 3D ?
<purpleposeidon> Is there a way to restart X without killing everyone who's attached?
<VanessaE> brb
<phasegen> anyone good with wireless networking?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vulcanium> hmmm
<draik> Does anyone know what's up with LjL? Sorry, lol
<LjL> ...
<DaSkreech> Uptime: 10 days, 16 hours and 4 minutes
<DaSkreech> :-)
<yeti> Does anyone have a cup of coffee for me ;) ?
<draik> DaSkreech, my laptop can top that!
<LjL>  23:28:05 up 28 days,  8:36,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.08, 0.08
<fdoving> just come over, and i'll make one :)
<theosib> Can anyone help me to get the mic working?
<phasegen> My laptop locks up whenever I try to activate a configuration using KWiFiManager.  I have three different networks, with different configs,  I need to connect to at various times
<purpleposeidon> 14:28:34 up 9.4 centuries,  8:36,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.08, 0.08
<wildchild> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phasegen> At this point I'm questioning the wisdom of switching to kubuntu on my laptop.
<yeti> purpleposeidon, load average 0.04 since 9 centuries? you could have invented quantum physics and the car in 1100 but all you did was let it idle somewhere in the corner ;) ?
<felixjet> hi
<felixjet> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<felixjet> whats this? how can i fix it?
<purpleposeidon> Yeah, but it got bored after determining the meaning of life and the universe.
<DaSkreech> Oh I'm having an issue with filezilla and openssh
<yeti> purpleposeidon, oh. that was you then. couldn't you at least let it be prime? 42 sucks
<Sanne> felixjet: I'm getting this too. I wouldn't worry too much about it, since it's only a warning.
<felixjet> but the installer dont continue >.<
<purpleposeidon> Patheticlaly enough, I haven't even read that book. :b
<felixjet> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<felixjet> Gtk-WARNING **: invalid cast from (NULL) pointer to `GtkEntry'
<felixjet> Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 534 (gtk_entry_get_text): assertion `entry != NULL' failed.
<felixjet> :S
<DaSkreech> After like a day filezilla can't see the linux machine
<n8k99> felixjet:what are you installing
<felixjet> Savage
<felixjet> an update of the game
<n8k99> oh - ok
<n8k99> seems like there are some dependencies that are missing
<felixjet> thats what i trought
<n8k99> felixjet: are you using adept or apt-get?
<felixjet> apt-get
<felixjet> but not for this
<felixjet> i have the .run file
<n8k99> felixjet: i see, you downloaded the source files and are compiling it/
<n8k99> ?
<oslo> hi
<oslo> how could i switch all programs language from english to french on my kubuntu please ??
<mini_gamer1896> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oslo> how could i switch all programs language from one to another on my kubuntu please ??   ^^
<yeti> oslo, install language-pack-fr (not exactly sure about the name) and then switch the locales, for further information, you should probably refer to #kubuntu-fr as mini_gamer1896 suggests
<oslo> yeti> how switch the local
<oslo> ?
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wildchild> !berry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yeti> oslo, menu -> system settings -> languages and accessibility, i guess
<CVirus> !bcm
<wildchild> omg my lag is 40s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> can't see shit
<CVirus> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CVirus> anybody succeeded in getting the Wireless Broadcom 4311 to work ?
<intelikey> let me ask this again.  now that i'm not busy.   why am i getting this error ?  (EE) No devices detected.
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> no screens found
* VanessaE wanders back in
<intelikey> just installed nvidia-glx  and enabled it plus edited xorg.conf to read  s/nv/nvidia/    but now no X   ???
<VanessaE> can you post your xorg.conf someplace where we can see it?
<dme> aaaaaaaagh!  i accidentally (don't ask how) pressed CTRL-ALT-F1 and now i'm at the login prompt.  How do i get back to the GUI?  (and, is there any way to quit/close the login prompt?)
<VanessaE> (a pastebin somewhere)
<VanessaE> dme: Alt-F7
<dme> ty
<nik> CTRL+ALT+F7
<VanessaE> you could disable that login prompt but it's not a good idea
<dme> anyway to close that login prompt ?
<intelikey> vanessae yes but i could just post the line you want to see in here.
<intelikey>         Driver          "nvidia"
<dme> don't want to - just pressed it when i thought i was still on my Windows box
<VanessaE> need to see the whole thing, intel
<LjL> dme: well then just press ctrl+alt+f7 to be back to the GUI
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sanne> dme: you don't need to close it. It's just one of your virtual terminals that are available on your system. Just switch back to the gui.
<dme> Sanne: true, but if it's possible i would like to know how; thanks
<VanessaE> dme: you could take out all the 'getty' lines from /etc/inittab
<VanessaE> but you never know when you'll need a text console login...so best to keep at least one.
<LjL> dme: ... and what are you going to do the day that X fails to start for some reason?
<nik> Hey,I am running xgl+beryl on kubuntu, (ATI X1300) , but on shutdown my machine locks up..any ideas??
<crusty> ok! let see if this work
<dme> so, its like they are always there, just waiting for input; there is no real "closing" of them - just disabling them
<arepie> i've try to follow te instruction on how to install ATI driver, but i have no direct randering.. please anyone help me with this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26105/
<LjL> dme: yeah, that's what we've been telling you
<intelikey> VanessaE http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26106/plain/
<dme> ty
<Sanne> dme: actually those terminals are very useful. You can switch to one of them when for example the gui hangs, but you still have keyboard input. You can then log in and kill any locked up program.
<crusty> ok! enibody can read this?just to try...
<LjL> yes we can
* Sanne waves to crusty 
<VanessaE> hm, this looks ok intel... how about the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crusty> ok thanks
<insanekane> hmm, googl bought youtube
<VanessaE> what!?
<crusty> just new to linux
<nik> Hey,I am running xgl+beryl on kubuntu, (ATI X1300) , but on shutdown my machine locks up..any ideas??
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<VanessaE> well I'll be damned. (re: youtube)
<insanekane> VanessaE: ;)
<nik> ubotu: will do that..thanks
<intelikey> VanessaE the only pertanant thing in xorg.0.log is ... (EE) No devices detected.
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> no screens found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will do that..thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> nick, ubotu is a bot
<crusty> how do i change the color of my text?
<VanessaE> intel: ok, when you installed the nvidia driver, how did you go about it?
<intelikey> same thing i get in the console
<intelikey> apt-get
<VanessaE> (personally, I use the official package from nvidia)
<LjL> crusty: of what text?
<VanessaE> ok, do you have the most recent linux-restricted-modules package installed also?
<Sanne> intelikey: did you install the nvidia driver from the repository, or di you download from the nvidia site?
<Sanne> nvm
<crusty> of what i'm sending to you all
<crusty> i would like to turn it in an other color
<VanessaE> crusty: it depends on the IRC program you're using.
<intelikey> VanessaE it downgraded my kernel from *15-26  to *15-23
<nik> that one is about nvidia!!
<LjL> crusty: there's an option in konversation, let me find it
<intelikey> and yes i rebooted to the 23 kernel to try this
<arepie> could anyone look at this problem --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26107/
<LjL> crusty: Settings / Configure Konversation / Notifications / Highlights / Always highlight own lines
<VanessaE> hrm
<VanessaE> lsmod shows 'nvidia' to be loaded?
<nik> arepie: hey i am having a similar problem
<crusty> thanks i'll have a look...
<intelikey> VanessaE ah ha  no the module is not loaded.
<VanessaE> ah
<VanessaE> try modprobe'ing it
<VanessaE> if that works, stick 'nvidia' in your /etc/modules
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  modprobe nvidia
<intelikey> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<VanessaE> depmod -a
<VanessaE> see if that makes a diff
<crusty> ok! if this work, it should be all red now
<crusty> yessss!
<intelikey> made a diff but still errors out.    FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<intelikey> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<VanessaE> still looks grey to me, crusty :)
<crusty> many tHANKS LIL
<VanessaE> odd
<crusty> HOOOOOO! NOT TO ME
<VanessaE> intel: if you browse around in /lib/modules...  do you find it anywhere at all?
<crusty> ok i got to go now
<VanessaE> (well, in your kernel's module path)
<crusty> nice to chat with you...many thanks
<intelikey> VanessaE /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<VanessaE> nope, that ain't it
<Sanne> intelikey: try: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<LjL> crusty: you're welcome! bye
<VanessaE> try sanne's suggestion (was to be my next one also, sorta)
<Sanne> VanessaE: sorry for jumping in...
<intelikey> VanessaE /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<VanessaE> not a problem, the extra help is appreciated (helps me learn, too)
<Sanne> :)
<LjL> VanessaE: did yours involve backticks? :)
<VanessaE> LjL: which?
<VanessaE> oh
<intelikey> well i'll ignore the sudo apt-get install linux-restricted* sujestion  cause i watched it install that when i did the apt-get nvidia
<VanessaE> haha
<LjL> VanessaE: the suggestion that would have been your next one
<CVirus> anybody succeeded in getting the Wireless Broadcom 4311 to work ?
<claudio_> hi all
<claudio_> amarok doesn't work
<Sanne> intelikey: if you have it installed, it would do no harm, but we could be sure it really is installed.
<claudio_> it starts
<VanessaE> no, point of fact I was gonna suggest something like "apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules" and have him pick the right one :)
<claudio_> but song doesn't go
<intelikey> Sanne yeah  'YOU' could be sure.  i already was.      linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is already the newest version.
<LjL> VanessaE: ah, ok. it's just that everyone (me included...) always uses the backticks version, except that backticks are deprecated and $() is actually supposed to be the right syntax to use ;)
<axel> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<VanessaE> heh
<zam> claudio_: im having the sam problim for the third day
<zam> claudio_: but i know what i have to do
<Sanne> intelikey: Well, *I* also want to be sure when helping, so thanks :)
#kubuntu 2006-10-10
<zam> claudio_: you need to install codecs win32 codecs ffmpg etc ....
<VanessaE> intel: did you find anything else that looked like it could be the nvidia.ko module?
<claudio_> zam xmms works
<Sanne> LjL: I don't like the backticks, because they are in such an obscure location on my keyboard. ;)
<intelikey> i can modprobe nvidia_agp   and it is now inserted  but that didn't change the error on startx
<VanessaE> intel: naw, it has to be nvidia
<VanessaE> nvidia_agp I think is their equiv of agpgart
<slow_motion> how to install file transfer plug in in kopete???
<VanessaE> if all else fails, do what I did; grab the driver from nvidia.com and install it the 'normal' way :)
<intelikey> agpgart is using nvidia-agp  so yes probably
<intelikey> VanessaE what about  /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-23-386/nvidia/nvidia.mod.o ?
<VanessaE> nope, that's a kernel 2.4 module
<VanessaE> (or a piece of unlinked code)
<VanessaE> (wtf is that doing in a 2.6.* tree?)
<axel> !sylpheed
<ubotu> sylpheed: Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 551 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<intelikey> ok i'll modprobe
<intelikey> nope...
<VanessaE> hm
<VanessaE> dapper right?
<intelikey> right
<VanessaE> I wonder if..  thought I saw something about an alternative name for that package..
<LjL> Sanne: they aren't even *there* on my keyboard... except the keyboard layout i use is actually different from what's printed on the keyboard ;)
<VanessaE> hm, maybe not.
<intelikey> i followed the wiki except for one point in the prerequsites.   it said "you need 3d acceleration"  i don't but thought i'd install the driver anyway.
<VanessaE> strange, that *should* work.
<intelikey> hehhe
<intelikey> yeah
<VanessaE> well
<VanessaE> only thing I can think of is if the restricted-modules package didn't actually supply the nvidia driver (or all of it)
<VanessaE> are you opposed to using the 'official' nvidia package?
<intelikey> not really.   just wanted to see if all the "whining" about the wiki was valid or not...
<intelikey> it is.
<VanessaE> hm
<VanessaE> Not sure if what I'm looking at is the one you're talking about, but this one does get kinda convoluted.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> that link  ^
<Sanne> LjL: heh :) In any case, I welcome their deprecation (is that a word?).
<VanessaE> oh, nope, I'm seeing a different one (http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper)
<cipher> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<hans> Mahlzeit!
<LjL> Sanne: think so :)
<cipher> my adept crash.. how to repair?
<hans> apt-get -f install
<claudio_> I need skype
<axel> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<claudio_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hans> apt-get install skype; if not possible, activate the universe repositories in your sources.list...
<VanessaE> hm...frostwire?  *bite*
<VanessaE> looks like a direct clone of limewire...I like :)
<axel> frostwire works hard on linux same as limewire
<claudio_> how can I enable universe repositoers?
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claudio_> where is the file that I must edit?
<LjL> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<VanessaE> claudio_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<slow_motion> how to install file transfer plug in in kopete??? please can somebody help me??
<intelikey> claudio_ /etc/apt/sources.list
<arepie> does anybody knows how to check my PCI bus is?
<arepie> *is
<arepie> *id
<intelikey> claudio_ sed 's/main*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list          :)
<VanessaE> aww it's still java...well at least it runs :)
<VanessaE> arpie: busid's can be found with lspci
<VanessaE> the first column in the listing shows the busid for eash device.
<VanessaE> each
<intelikey> lshw
<claudio_> intelikey: what I must modify in sources.list?
<intelikey> claudio_ sed 's/main*/main restricted universe multiverse/g'
<claudio_> ?
<claudio_> what is?
<intelikey> all lines with main*      to    main restricted universe multiverse       where * == anything.
<LjL> intelikey: should be "s/main.*/etc/g", but anyway :P
<excitatory> when ripping cds on linux, how do you all handle the pregaps since cdparanoia doesn't support pregap detection?
<LjL> intelikey: "*" alone just means "the previous character, repeated zero or more times". so that expression actually matches "mai" (not "main"), followed by whatever
<intelikey> LjL no   don't change main to etc
<LjL> intelikey: err, no, i simply wrote "etc" to avoid rewriting the second part
<intelikey> oh ok
<intelikey> yeah
<claudio_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/3O5zk211.html
<intelikey> .*
<intelikey> LjL and that's kinda convoluted in it's own rite.    sed should have used * where . is   or something....
<claudio_> have you seen?
<claudio_> have you seen?
<tony_> whats the best Html,css,php ..etc IDE for linux ?
<tony_> even commercial one
<VanessaE> claudio_, See those two lines (27,28) that are commented out?
<VanessaE> uncomment them.
<LjL> intelikey: well, that's standard regular expressions... "." indicates "any character", and "*" indicates "the previous character repeated zero or more times" ("+" indicates "the previous char, one or more times")
<zam> can any one help with this erorr pleases "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: divxc32.dll"    ?
<LjL> intelikey: actually, you can just scrap the whole * stuff and just write s/main/whatever, since it's implied that "main" can be preceeded and followed by anything
<Sanne> tony_: 'best' is a matter of taste... some like quanta, some like bluefish, some just use a text editor with syntax highlighting.
<zam> CVirus: you are here man
<VanessaE> ..and some use a text editor *without* syntax highlighting ;)
<tony_> well, im not into text editor. im not very well verse with php and stuff. but didn't l ike blue fish ..
<LjL> i use cat
<CVirus> zam: yes ?
<Sanne> VanessaE: really? How could they live throught that? ;)
<claudio_> VanessaE: yes
<VanessaE> sanne: very carefully, and by staying about 10 years behind current web trends :)
<Sanne> VanessaE: lol ;)
<tony_> dose Quanta PHP ..
<zamaliphe> CVirus: i have install kubuntu but i cant run any video fills
<VanessaE> claudio_, remove the leading "#" from those two lines, re-save, and then do a  sudo apt-get update
<VanessaE> whatever it is you're looking for in multiverse should then become available.
<CVirus> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> zamaliphe: ^
<CVirus> zamaliphe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<zamaliphe> CVirus: yes i guess
<draik_> Where do I find/get the special characters... characters with accents and such
<Sanne> tony_: I heard good things about quanta, try it out, it should be apt-gettable. I think you should learn those languages, though, if you plan to use them.
<VanessaE> my husband uses quanta, it seems to work ok for him
<tony_> zamaliphe::: the best audio /video player that i found for both linux and window , is VLC.. is avalible trough adept
<zamaliphe> tony_: i like kaffeine
<LjL> intelikey: or even... you could make that sed "s/deb(.*)main.*/deb\1main restricted universe multiverse/" (didn't test)
<draik> such as a' e' i' o' u' n~ and such
<VanessaE> xine works ok for me (but I had to roll my own, default build doesn't support win32codecs)
<VanessaE> (or dvdcss)
<tony_> kaffeine wont play all format ..unless you have to install codec.. but VLC dose that very easy
<LjL> intelikey: that should avoid modifying commented lines (and the word "main" appears in some of the standard Ubuntu sources.list), as well as avoid repeating the "restricted universe multiverse" stuff in lines that already have it
<claudio_> VanessaE: i done
<claudio_> but nothing
<excitatory> tony_: also look into nvu .. similar to dreamweaver in many ways, but more simple and cleaner..   slightly less powerful, but still nice.
<VanessaE> claudio: what exactly did you do and got nothing from?
<tony_> yes.. i think NVU is nice.. i have to read more about it though..
<claudio_> I uncommented those two lines
<claudio_> i saved
<claudio_> apt-get update
<VanessaE> ok, good
<claudio_> apt-get install skype
<VanessaE> ok
<VanessaE> I didn't catch that before - last I knew skype was not in the repositories.
<VanessaE> you have to go to the website and download the .deb from them and use dpkg to install it
<VanessaE> has that changed?
<claudio_> VanessaE: wrote: apt-get install upgrade
<VanessaE> that's not how it's done
<VanessaE> that command would try to find a program called 'upgrade' and install it :)
<claudio_> VanessaE: and now?
<claudio_> I done
<VanessaE> well since you want skype, you have to go to skype.com and locate the debian (or ubuntu?) package and download it
<alejandro> uhmmm, how can I know if I'm running xorg? =/
<claudio_> doen't matter that I installed updrade?
<VanessaE> alejandro, you're running xorg. :)
<VanessaE> (ubuntu doens't use xf86)
<alejandro> hehe, yeah, but I installed xgl and I have no clue if it's working
<VanessaE> claudio: nope, doesn't matter - that should have errored out
<alejandro> or xgl is part of xorg?
<alejandro> (i have no idea about it)
<VanessaE> eh, don't know about xgl :)
<intelikey> ok.  i'm back.
<VanessaE> wb intel.  any luck with nvidia?
<intelikey> i think i will try this   http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html    from method two on the page you mentioned VanessaE
<VanessaE> claudio: go here:   http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/      and download the "Debian package (9.6 MB)"
<ja> Hi folks. I'm trying to follow the instructions here http://swem.wm.edu/blogs/waynegraham/index.cfm/2006/8/17/Improving-Ubuntu-GUI-Resposiveness
<pointwood> has it been decided when edgy eft is going to be released other than something this month?
<snook353> i made a deb with alien.  where should i put it?  where are the rest of the debs?
<intelikey> i'm on dialup so things can get bogged down if i'm dl'ing  anything.      it takes all my band-narrowness
<VanessaE> intel: that's how I do it
<ja> but the command "sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino" doesn't work. Should this not be in the repository?
<VanessaE> intel: a friend of mine calls it "bandnarrowth" :)
<BonBonTheJon> snook353: do 'sudo dpkg -i package'
<snook353> ok, thanks again bonbonthejon
<VanessaE> pointwood, think someone said 26 Oct.
<pointwood> okay, thanks
<intelikey> :)
<LjL> well, that's what the schedule says
<VanessaE> snook: after you install the package as BonBon showed, feel free to store the .deb wherever you like
<pointwood> :)
<VanessaE> (I use /data/Software as a semi-permanent archive)
<snook353> ok, thanks.  i was gonna ask.  i remember to save it.  vanessae
<intelikey> you dsl/cable/wireless guys have bandwidth   us dialupers have only bandnarrowness
* pointwood hopes the eventual dist-upgrade will go well 
<VanessaE> heh...  compared to what I've heard others say about dsl...mine can be called bandnarrowth also :-/
<Sanne> ja: modprobe means you're about to load a kernel module (driver). Are you sure you have the corresponding hardware?
<VanessaE> (3 Mbps is beginning to look pretty slow compared to the 15 Mbps that's available here now)
<intelikey> pointwood i do a dist-upgrade about two times a week...
<pointwood> intelikey: well, I meant upgrading from dapper to eft :)
<pointwood> are you doing that two times a week? :)
<intelikey> yeah  but just remember 56k VanessaE and you will feel like your 3m fly's
<VanessaE> oh I remember alright :)
<VanessaE> I remember my 300 bps days a little too well..
<pointwood> I'm still waiting for fiber :(
<intelikey> pointwood no.    but i did coin the phrase.  reload twice a week whether you need to or not.... :)
<pointwood> should get it before christmas though
<pointwood> 10/10Mbit should be possible to live with for some time :)
<BonBonTheJon> pointwood: what benefit is there to dist-upgrade compared to just upgrade
<ja> Sanne: I'm not 100% sure, but my bios does have a CPU scaling option.
<VanessaE> dist-upgrade occasionally picks up program updates that just 'update' misses
<VanessaE> er
<VanessaE> s/update/upgrade/
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon venella upgrade doesn't update the system files  dist-upgrade does.
* pointwood also suggests reading the man pages
<intelikey> i thought i saw a fowlduck
<Sanne> ja: hmmm... well, firstly, I would make really sure those commands won't affect my system negatively, but maybe you did that already. As for the modprobe, if the module is not found, that means it isn't compiled and available for your kernel, or it is available but not installed by default.
<snook353> stardict without gnome won't run in KDE :(  i Luv stardict :(
<ja> Sanne: okay, thanks. Maybe I'll leave it. I'm just happy to have removed powernowd because my system was performing poorly with it.
<Sanne> ja: ok, sorry I can't help more... I'm just a voice of caution, usually ;)
<ja> Sanne: Well, it was helpful caution :) thank you.
<Sanne> ja: heh, you're welcome
<khirr> ello
<khirr> what is the version of opera that i should use?
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer. is there a fix ?
<khirr> kubuntu 6.06 AMD64
<gnomefreak> kn9
<gnomefreak> khirr: 9.xx
<intelikey> hehhe on second thought i do have something against using the nvidia drivers....   namely the license !
<khirr> but, i downloaded ubuntu version, but i cant install
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<khirr> what's the way to install?
<felixjet> can someone help me with the sound plz? dont works :(
<gnomefreak> ^^^ khirr
<intelikey> well looks like i wont use nvidia after all.
<khirr> :'(
<MotorCityMadMan> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khirr> :O
<gnomefreak> khirr: its simple all you have to do is open add/remove and choose show commericial apps
<intelikey> khirr   --display
<gnomefreak> than pick it and install it
<felixjet> i dont have sound but, on system config -> sound. when i click on the button to "test sound" i heard it. but i can heard anything from apps
<khirr> i'm reading, thanks
<gnomefreak> intelikey: good luck with 3d accel i even think intel drivers are non-free
<intelikey> gnomefreak i don't do 3d anyway
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<intelikey> so it's not like i'll miss it.
<intelikey> in face i seldom do X
<intelikey> s/face/fact/
<intelikey> face the fact    :)
<gnomefreak> :)
* intelikey does an about face and leaves now.
<Sanne> khirr: if you're on AMD64, you won't find Opera in the repositories. Proprietary software mostly isn't available yet for 64bit systems. But in this forum thread there's some help for getting 32bit programs installed on 64bit systems, including help for Opera: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<alain> anyone knows about artsd, it does not work for me
<gnomefreak> Sanne: chroot will do it
<alain> i get a cpu overload error
<RobNYC_> Edgy is so nice
<gnomefreak> its alot of work its easier to install 32bit :)
<Sanne> gnomefreak: well, I managed to avoid a chroot so far for my 32bit apps.
<gnomefreak> Sanne: good job ;)
<gnomefreak> alain: dapper?
<Sanne> gnomefreak: not really, I just followed instructions. The actual work was finding those instructions ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<alain> gnomefreak no, edgy
<alain> in dapper it worked
<gnomefreak> alain: i think its a known issue im waiting on them to give me backtrace of arts
<khirr> in opera web site, should i download ubuntu version or debian version?
<gnomefreak> alain: you see it using amarok?
<gnomefreak> khirr: ubuntu
<alain> so you also have this issue?
<khirr> thanks
<gnomefreak> alain: nope :)
<Sanne> khirr: did you read what I wrote?
<khirr> yep
<khirr> but...
<gnomefreak> alain: i dont have issues if i do i fix them in a day or two :)
<khirr> repository doesnt foond
<khirr> found
<gnomefreak> khirr: are you on 64bit
<khirr> yep
<gnomefreak> khirr: you cant install opera nomrally
<gnomefreak> khirr: please read what users type to you
<khirr> :O, i didnt see that
<khirr> thanks Sanne
<Sanne> khirr: I think, this thread details the problems and possible solutions, I think: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75940
<khirr> i'll read now, thanks
<alain> gnomefreak if i leave in the sound system settings the 'select audio device' to autodetect, my system stops responding shortly and then I get a cpu overload error, no audio works
<Sanne> khirr: you're welcome, good luck :)
<alain> if I manually select open sound system, everything works
<gnomefreak> alain: hmmmmmmm
<alain> appearently it can't correctly detect...
<alain> as I said in 6.06 it worked, and in ubuntu it works too
<alain> so I would say its a bug in artsd
<intelikey> ah i see new updates for   cpio openssl python2.4
* intelikey wishes python was required by everything *buntu.
<alain> gnomefreak known bug or shall I file one
<gnomefreak> alain: file one with all the ifo you can
<gnomefreak> info
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<alain> ...can't find artsd package in the bugtracker... where do i put it?
<gnomefreak> alain: i wanna say kdelibs but im not sure ont hat
<gnomefreak> alain: you can pick i dont know ;)
<alain> ok :)
<khirr> OPERA RUNNNN
<khirr> :D
<Sanne> khirr: did you pick the static deb? (I just read through the thread and the opera download options)
<khirr> :)
<khirr> now, is time to change opera to spanish version :D
<Sanne> khirr: I take that as a yes ;) So I know what to do if I should need Opera one day, thanks.
<khirr> i've puted this line
<khirr> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename_i386.deb
<Sanne> khirr: ah, I see, thanks, same as I did with wine.
<felixjet> why i cant dl alsa? apt-get autogets alsa-base instead of alsa
<Sanne> felixjet: there's no package called 'alsa', I think
<khirr> i've seen lots screenshots, and i liked so mucho icons, where can i find icons as them?
<khirr> and other question should be, how run exe files on Kubuntu :D
<Sanne> khirr: you mean icons for KDE?
<khirr> yep
<Sanne> felixjet: to see all packages beginning with alsa, type: apt-cache search alsa | grep ^alsa
<Sanne> khirr: you can search in the repositories (dunno if there are some), and also look on kde-look.org
<khirr> i'll check the page
<khirr> with my opera browser :D
<Sanne> :)
<Sanne> khirr: oh, there are some kde icon packages in universe
<Sanne> khirr: look: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kde-icons&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<khirr> i'm cheking
<khirr> :D
<Sanne> :)
<khirr> where can i see my kde version?
<Sanne> khirr: usually in every kde program, under help/about kde
<khirr> okp
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> other question
<khirr> :D
<khirr> how can i run exe files on kubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> khirr: do you mean windows exe files?
<Sanne> khirr: you mean as in windows exe files?
<Sanne> BonBonTheJon: lol
<BonBonTheJon> Sanne: great minds think alike
<Sanne> BonBonTheJon: exactly ;)
<khirr> yes
<khirr> i went to the bathroom :D
<khirr> yep
<khirr> run windows exe files
<Solveneq> so my OpenOffice.org decided to die... what do I do?
<BonBonTheJon> khirr: you either need to set up wine, or set up a virtual machine
<alain> you need wine
<BonBonTheJon> khirr:
<BonBonTheJon> khirr: what are you trying to run
<khirr> Macromedia Flash
<khirr> i wanna programin here, but forget Linux
<alain> use the linux version
<khirr> maybe winamp
<khirr> but, always there are ptograms.exe that i'd like run
<khirr> can i do it?
<Sanne> khirr: wine is also not available for amd64. You need to download the i386 deb manually and install it with --force-architecture also. It's in the first forum thread I mentioned.
<n8k99> khirr: under wine
<khirr> but, with that, can i run exes?
<Sanne> khirr: yes, wine is a compatibility layer between linux and the windows api. Some programs work. I heard that Macromedia Flash works ok.
<BonBonTheJon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<khirr> i'll check
<khirr> :D
<alain> how do I copy from KInfocenter
<Sanne> khirr: also here, I did the manual install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<m4x1mum> ooh so you can install software even if the architecture is different
<khirr> nice! , for AMD64 :D
<m4x1mum> im thinking of reinstalling linux with amd64 version
<khirr> run good this Linux Version
<khirr> y think, better that SuSe
<khirr> ;)
<m4x1mum> is the performance really different between amd64 and i386 versions?
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: 64Bit OS's still have some issues.  It's best to stick with 32Bit a while longer
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: You really don't get the full effect out of a 64Bit system unless you utilize 4GB or more of RAM and do heavy calculations and compiling and stuff like that
<m4x1mum> ooh ok
<billytwowilly> the only issues I've found with 64 bit is that the proprietary vendors are jerks and aren't releasing stuff for that architecture.. ie flash.
<Hawkwind> No flash for 64bit, though no newer flash than version 7 for Linux anyways until after the first of the year when they release version 9 for Linux
<flavioribeiro> the best thing to do is install 32bits
<flavioribeiro> :T
<m4x1mum> i thought amd64 version is stilll 32bit OS but compiled especially for amd64 processor, like optimize the compilation
<billytwowilly> no. it's 64 bit...
<KrAmMeR> has anyone install pysoulseek on their machine?
<m4x1mum> oooww that sucks
<Sanne> m4x1mum: If you don't mind some tinkering, install 64bit, because the more people run it, the sooner support will be better. If you want it to work out of the box mostly, you might get annoyed by 64bit, though.
<m4x1mum> ooooh no i dont want to tinker stuff, im a newbie with linux, this is the 5th day for me to use linux :)
<Sanne> m4x1mum: oh! Then I recommend staying a little while with 32bit, and consider switching when you are more comfortable.
<Sanne> m4x1mum: and welcome to Linux :)
<m4x1mum> hehe thanks!
<m4x1mum> im still configuring my system to be as good as my windows, i havent been able to share the files with windows network yet, although the windows pc can see my shared folder but cannot access it :(
<m4x1mum> and the configuration is very annoying!! i always need to resize to see the administrator mode button
<BonBonTheJon> m4x1mum: you need to do something like this http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual4/sambausers.html
<khirr> how can install one.deb
<khirr> what is the command?
<BonBonTheJon> khirr: dpkg -i package
<khirr> thanks
<Hawkwind> khirr: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<m4x1mum> is it possible to let them access without having to login?, i mean i just want to share within the network only not outside the network
* VanessaE wanders back in again
<khirr> installing :D
<BonBonTheJon> m4x1mum: its good to have some security
<BonBonTheJon> m4x1mum: but look at http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html
<Sanne> m4x1mum: there's also a section on samba under Kmenu/Help/Ubuntu Server Guide.
<BonBonTheJon> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<khirr> i'm trying run wine
<khirr> but i cant open
<m4x1mum> oooh i want wineX :( but you have to pay
<khirr> how could i open one program?
<BonBonTheJon> khirr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<khirr> ty
<BonBonTheJon> khirr: wine programname.exe
<Hawkwind> khirr: There is also #WineHQ here on Freenode where the guys hang out that know wine very well
<khirr> tanks
<yonkeltron> will firefox2 be in edgy?
<LjL> guess so, since the beta is in there
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<yonkeltron> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<yonkeltron> got that
<yonkeltron> LjL: neat
<hazard_> *test*
<LjL> we read you
<hazard_> Is there a livecd for kubuntu? One that isn't 688mb?
<hazard_> Thanks LjL!
<LjL> uhm no, the Desktop CD is the only Live CD there is afaik
<hazard_> ...nuts.
<nick01> hi Hawkwind :)
<LjL> what's the problem? i think most CDs today can take 688megs...
<hazard_> Not ones which hold 650.
<LjL> didn't even think they sold those anymore... you could still try overburning though i suppose
<hazard_> Which for some silly reason...I have far far far to many of.
<yonkeltron> hazard_: interesting
<khirr> i've read that wine resulte
<khirr> but say that couldnt create register
<VanessaE> most 80 min. CD's will take roughly 702 MB (about 736 million bytes) actually...
<yonkeltron> hazard_: write the iso to an HDD
<nick01> Hawkwind: I just installed mandriva 2007 yesterday and I searched for easy urpmi- found your webpage saying u defected to kubuntu - why did u do that ?
<khirr> insufficient resources for operation
<Search4Lancer> okay.... I'm having trouble copying files into a folder on an external hard drive... any ideas?
<LjL> hazard_: yeah, save to HD and install through VMWare or something, perhaps
<hazard_> So the installer CD is the same as the livecd right?
<LjL> hazard_: yeah, though there's also another "Alternate" CD which only contains a (text-mode) installer and is not "live". that might be smaller
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: trouble?
<VanessaE> however, if you want to burn a 'smaller' disc, it's probably not hard...  just delete some excess packages from within the ISO file until the size is what you can deal with.
<hazard_> I don't think it is.
<khirr> ello
<khirr> insufficient resources for operation say wine when i wanna execute
<hazard_> I think that's what I'll try, of course, knowing me, it won't be bootable anymore.
<hazard_> Oh well, I'll figure it out.
<khirr> one program.exe, and say that cant create register
<Search4Lancer> yonkeltron: yes... keeps telling me I don't have permission to, yet every time I check, the permissions are set so that the owner (same username I'm logged in as) has permission to read and write
<Hawkwind> nick01: The addmedia pages are back up as of today in fact
<Hawkwind> nick01: But yes, I don't run Mandriva anymore, except in a vmware install only
<LjL> VanessaE: well, not necessarily *that* easy, since most of the .debs aren't actually to be found as plain .debs on the CD
<VanessaE> they're not?
<VanessaE> oh. :)
<Search4Lancer> ah, it's decided to work now...
<khirr> say
<hazard_> what?
<khirr> Make sure that your X server is runing
<LjL> VanessaE: no, most of the stuff is in a squashfs file i think...
<khirr> what is the X server?
<VanessaE> ohhh
<snook353> YeeHaw!  configin dict
<hazard_> A hole of death and dispair (or the system to display the GUI)
<VanessaE> well hell. :)
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: pop open a terminal and tell me when ready
<nick01> Hawkwind: so mandriva disapointed u in some way
<nick01> |?
<khirr> plz T_T
<VanessaE> I seem to recall that it's possible to modify the /etc/apt/sources.list after you boot the CD, point it to an online repository or three, and then set up networking/internet access
<Hawkwind> nick01: Absolutely.  But that's pretty offtopic here.  You could join my #LFD channel if you want to discuss it further
<Search4Lancer> yonkeltron: it's decided to work now.... however, I'm about to restart the HD because it's still caught up in something imaginary (it's playing with itself) making file transfers slow as balls
<VanessaE> could that squashfs bit be deleted entirely?
<khirr> ello?
<khirr> what is X server on wine?
<LjL> VanessaE: i really don't think so... however, perhaps the Server CD could be a better bet
<VanessaE> khirr: the "x server" is not a part of Wine.  it's a part of your base OS
<hazard_> Yea, you could do that.
<hazard_> I think.
<LjL> VanessaE: i guess it's smaller than the Desktop or Alternate CD
<hazard_> Server CD?
<VanessaE> it's what we call xorg (formerly xfree86)
<LjL> hazard_: yeah, ubuntu has a server version
<khirr> so, how can run one exe file...is show that error
<VanessaE> that's a good point, LjL
<VanessaE> forgot about the server CD
<hazard_> Ah, well, I usually use One of the debian base CDs, since I don't typically need a user interface.
<hazard_> (horay for 40MB installer CDs!)
<LjL> hazard_: the server cd would be sort of similar
<VanessaE> khirr: can you post a complete copy of the errors you are getting onto pastebin?
<VanessaE> (from one shell prompt to the next)
<LjL> hazard_: yeah, i wouldn't mind Ubuntu having something akin to Debian's businesscard CD
<khirr> where?
<Search4Lancer> alright yonkeltron it's doing it again... fire away
<LjL> hazard_: they say you can even upgrade from debian to ubuntu. if you're brave.
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: chmod -R 777 /path/to/mounted/device
<VanessaE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<yonkeltron> LjL: you need to be very brave. very brave
<VanessaE> khirr: use that ^^^^
<hazard_> Or crazy.
<hazard_> I'm plenty crazy.
<LjL> guess so
<yonkeltron> sure are
<LjL> hazard_: anyway, really, what i'd try first would be the server CD
<LjL> (or just buy a stupid 800mb CD :P)
<hazard_> I'll see what the big cd's got on it, now that its almost done downloading.
<LjL> well actually, if you don't mind wasting CDs, i'd try overburning one of your 650MB CDs first... you never know
<Search4Lancer> yonkeltron: and this is gonna take what, 4 or 5 hours to finish?
<hazard_> They're old RWs...
<hazard_> which is why there's so many...
<hazard_> since they don't really get 'used'
<LjL> hm, then nevermind overburning i suppose
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: no. should be nearly instant
<Search4Lancer> and now it's stalled...
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: stop the transfer while this is happening
<Search4Lancer> yeah well it was going through changing the perms on every bloody file on the drive
<Search4Lancer> and how am I supposed to do that?
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: it's just changing the permissions! not checksumming each and every byte
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: hit cancel or ctrl-c the process
<yonkeltron> how are you transferring the files?
<Search4Lancer> drag n drop, but I'm not transferring right now, and I don't know where you're getting a cancel button in a terminal window :-P
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: nvm. then. i thought you had a running transfer with konqueror.
<khirr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26121/
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: i've chmod -R'd 56gb of data over a network and it didn't take more than 1.5 minutes
<khirr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26121/
<Search4Lancer> well in any case... I just tried chmodding the individual directory on the drive that I'm trying to transfer the files into, and it did do it quick, but it still isn't letting me move the files
<darkghost> finaly i can play some video from 3 dayes just need to play real media on kaffeine ? how to do that ?
<khirr> my wine error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26121/
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: hmmmm
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: what is the exact error?
<khirr> plz (:(
<VanessaE> ahh
<VanessaE> stop running wine as root.
<Search4Lancer> well before it was telling me down in the status bar "you can not drag files to a directory you don't have permissions in" or whatever, and now I'm trying it again and it doesn't do that but gives me a status box saying "could not write to /media/sdf1/elmusico/whatever.mp3"
<VanessaE> never run programs as root unless you're doing some kind of admin work
<snook353> anyone have any experience config
<snook353> 'ing kdict?
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: manging your music collection?
<yonkeltron> i find that it's better to use rsync to keep your collection up to date
<darkghost> what codec do i need to install so i can run real media on kaffeine
<darkghost> what codec do i need to install so i can run real media on kaffeine ??
<Search4Lancer> moving what music I had on my USB key to my external HD where the rest of it is... moved off the key onto a temp folder on the desktop, and now trying to move from there to extHD
<yonkeltron> wierd
<Search4Lancer> "you cannot drop any items into a directory in which you do not have write permission".... I do have write permission!
<yonkeltron> hmmm
<Search4Lancer> it says right there in the properties for the folder.... 'owner can view & modify content'
<yonkeltron> try remounting the drive
<yonkeltron> or transfer them not by drag and drop
<khirr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26121/
<VanessaE> khirr: stop running wine as root
<VanessaE> khirr:  never run programs as root unless you're doing some kind of admin work
<khirr> uhmm
<VanessaE> that's why you get that error - root can't access your screen without special permission
<khirr> ok, i'll live
<Search4Lancer> remounting did the trick
<yonkeltron> excellent
<yonkeltron> Search4Lancer: i figure maybe hotplug just didn't do something correctly
<khirr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26122/
<khirr> VanessaE this is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26122/
<VanessaE> ok that error I can't help with, except that you can ignore everything below line 7 (those last errors are caused by the initial 'resources' problem)
<khirr> but
<khirr> how can i solution that?
<VanessaE> you running the 64 bit version?
<VanessaE> (of kubuntu)
<khirr>  yes
<VanessaE> ok
<khirr> I'm runing under Kubuntu 6.06 AMD64
<VanessaE> that might be why, not sure win works in 64 bit
<VanessaE> er, wine
<khirr> (:(
<khirr> omg
<khirr> i've lots problem with AMD64
<VanessaE> I have an AMD64 system also, but I stick to 32 bit because of probs like this
<khirr> should i intall 32bits version?
<VanessaE> yeah, stick to 32bit.
<khirr> it fastest 32 bits version than 64 bits version?
<Hawkwind> You're better off going with 32bit
<Hawkwind> 64Bit still has some issues that probably won't be worked out for another year or so
<VanessaE> AMD64 can be somewhat faster than 32bit, but like hawk said, AMD64 has issues yet.
<khirr> i think, so i'll have to download 32 bits version
<hansen> Hi. I'm missing "kinternet" on kubuntu. Is there a package available somewhere or maybe an alternative app that does the same? (I use it for wlan setup)
<orient2000> what does kiternet does?
<hansen> it allows you to: click tray icon, scan for wlan networks, choose network, type in passphrase => connected
<hansen> I know I can do it thru the system settings, but that requires root access and more manual setup. I installed kubuntu on my wife's laptop, so it needs to be pretty easy :-)
<orient2000> did you check adept?
<hansen> yes, I searched for kinternet with adept, no results
<VanessaE> maybe it was renamed?
<hansen> I doubt it
<orient2000> you have to check deskriptions the name of a program will be different
<VanessaE> I see a reference here to something called Qinternet
<VanessaE> would that work?
<hansen> I'm totally new with (k)ubuntu (but have used suse for years and linux in general since 1994 or so), so I wondered how to get something like kinternet on kubuntu
<hansen> hmm
<hansen> never heard about
<orient2000> check http://kde-apps.org you have it all there.
<hansen> I'll check
<BonBonTheJon> hansen: try looking into knetworkmanager
<JacksLivr> evening all
<JacksLivr> i am wanting to compile a kernel module. do i need the kernel-source or kernel-tree?
<VanessaE> looks like that's a better idea (knetworkmanager)
<hansen> BonBonTheJon: Thanks! I installed the knetworkmanager package and now there is a "wireless assistant" entry in the menu that does exactly what I want.
<VanessaE> sigh
* VanessaE turns in her geek card
<BonBonTheJon> VanessaE: we can share the credit
<VanessaE> heh
<hansen> VanessaE: qinternet would probably work too -- but it looks like a suse/novell invention. I want something that works on kubuntu out of the box, I'm getting to old and lazy to fiddle with such things :)
<VanessaE> heh
<VanessaE> I know the feeling
<orient2000> I hope everyone knows this link http://kde-apps.org
<warpzone> what are the kde-apps, random kde improvements?
<VanessaE> I started my linux days with slackware (somewhere in the upper 6.x range I think)....now I want it to Just Work (tm) :)
<larson9999> here's a silly question seems like i should be able to figure out: where's the wine config file these days?  i can't find one
<BonBonTheJon> warpzone: there are tons of programs on kde-apps, some of which you can download with apt-get
<VanessaE> larson: it's stored as a couple of .ini files within the "c drive" you assigned it to
<VanessaE> or something like that
<VanessaE> and you apparently decide where the C drive is by fiddling with symlinks in .wine/dosdevices/
<larson9999> VanessaE, really? when did they change that?
<Dark_Vampire> hi ppl
<warpzone> BonBonTheJon: neat
<VanessaE> Not sure when, but it sure confused me when I started fiddling with it on my husband's box yesterday
<VanessaE> (trying to get M$ Pinball Arcade to run)
<Dark_Vampire> any germans here?
<arepie> how to share a file with windows network?? i've tried "system settings -> network & connectivity -> sharing" but when i enter admin password, it still block me to make changes.. any solution?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<VanessaE> (btw, I got it to run but I can't figure out what video mode it wants to run in, so all I can do is look at the main menu and exit out)
<Dark_Vampire> thanks LjL
<VanessaE> well, I'm of German descent, but that doesn't count... nein sprechense Deutsche :)
<orient2000> no much support in german section. They di suse in Germany.
<larson9999> VanessaE, must be .reg files as that's all that on the C drive
<VanessaE> larson: *nod* that's another source of config data
<VanessaE> I wonder then, when it creates the other files
<VanessaE> probably when you actually "install" something
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: in konqueror, right click on the folder you want to share, and there is a menu option to share
<arepie> BonBonTheJon: thank you
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: did that work?
<larson9999> VanessaE, aha.  i'm trying to get the incredible machine to run for my son.  had it earlier with all but the dialog where you change the user name working great.  but now sound isn't working so i figured i'd check out the config file but they got rid of it on me
<VanessaE> heh
<VanessaE> did you try running winecfg?
<BonBonTheJon> larson9999: doesn't that game work in dos?
<VanessaE> they moved everything around
<VanessaE> there's settings there for sound.
<arepie> BonBonTheJon: didn't try it yet..
<larson9999> BonBonTheJon, this version is for xp.
<BonBonTheJon> larson9999: I had a really old version that was for dos, and I guess it could work with dosbox
<BonBonTheJon> !dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-2.1 (dapper), package size 371 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<larson9999> VanessaE, yeah earlier i had to enable it and it worked fine.  the thing is that was on my machine to test.  so i'm setting up wine on my son's machine and am having the problem.
<Dark_Vampire> well I'll try it her in english...  no answer in the german channel...  well i downloaded firefox(for linux) and opend the archive, on the site stands that i should run "firefox" in that...  there is a shell script named "firefox" and a "firefox-bin" in it... but nothing happens if i try to run it
<arepie> BonBonTheJon: no, it didn't work
<Dark_Vampire> have i to be logged in as root?
<VanessaE> ah
<larson9999> BonBonTheJon, yeah, i'm well aware of dosbox and dosemu.  been using both for what seems like decades.  but the version is better from a user standpoint anyway.  means a lot since i'm talking about my 5 year old.
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: in control panel is there a samba option
<larson9999> BonBonTheJon, by the way, if you want to use dosbox don't use the version ubotu suggests.  .65 is soooooo much better
<Dark_Vampire> by the way: how may i connect to 2 servers at same time in konversation?
<arepie> BonBonTheJon: btw, im using edgy
<arepie> there's no control panel here
<arepie> system settings perhaps
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: ok
<arepie> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arepie> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hades_> Can someone point me to the FAQ on Grub that helps you restore it once Windows is installed?
<BonBonTheJon> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hades_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: yeah, try installing swat
<arepie> swat? from adept?
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: yeah, its a web front end to samba, so it might help you out
<VanessaE> Swat is Your Friend (tm) :)
<arepie> ok, im installing
<marvin__> kubunto es
<marvin__> como chateo en esp
<VanessaE> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<marvin__> tengo problemas para instalar dku-5
<marvin__> en linux que hago
<hansen> parse error...
<VanessaE> (babelfish translation)   usted tiene que ensamblar uno de los canales antedichos para el espaol
<marvin__> como hago
<VanessaE> (babelfish translation)   hablamos solamente ingls aqu.
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Hawkwind> Those speaking spanish should join #Ubuntu-ES
<VanessaE> oy...trying to translate that back with babelfish results in some weird phrases :)
<VanessaE> just trying to help the guy find his way there, hawk :)
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: I know.  I thought maybe if it was said in plain english he might understand :P
<VanessaE> oh ok :)
<VanessaE> sorry, getting a little tired here... what should be obvious is hardly so.
<rance> hey guys, I need a little help understanding adding printers to cups on a kubuntu/ubuntu server, the user/password admin bit never seems to work
<bimberi> ubotu tell rance about cupsweb
<JacksLivr> im trying to get the kernel source to compile a module. my uname says that I have 2.6.15-27-686, but my apt cache only has 2.4.27. kernel.org does not have that one to download.... HELP!?
<VanessaE> eek
<VanessaE> that can't be right
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: apt-cache search linux-headers
<VanessaE> look for linux-image
<VanessaE> (and -headers)
<JacksLivr> is headers all i need?
<VanessaE> That reminds me...since I roll my own anyway, can I just uninstall all these past kernel images?
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Should be
<bimberi> JacksLivr: 'apt-cache search linux-source' although yes you should only need headers
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: I'd leave at least 2 kernels installed at all times.  That way if something happens to the one you use all the time, you can boot to an older kernel
<VanessaE> right
<VanessaE> already have two such of my own.  Just wanted to get rid of the other 6 :)
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: I hear ya.  I'm running 2.6.18 and have an older 2.6.17 installed just incase
<VanessaE> ACK!
<arepie> BonBonTheJon: after install swat, i can configure the sharing file from the system setting.. thanks..
<VanessaE> ok, note to self...  the few megs of wasted space is not worth the effort to rip out the kernel out from under 50 other things that are marked as depends-on :)
<JacksLivr> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<JacksLivr> i must need more than just the headers
<xwolf-> how do i set the DNS server i'll use?
<VanessaE> edit /etc/resolv.conf
<xwolf-> right. thank you.
<VanessaE> generally add a line like "nameserver  a.b.c.d"
<VanessaE> (e.g. nameserver 4.2.2.4 in the case of verizon)
<JacksLivr> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<JacksLivr> i must need more than just the headers
<JacksLivr> what else do i need?
<JacksLivr> im trying to get the kernel source to compile a module. my uname says that I have 2.6.15-27-686, but my apt cache only has 2.4.27. kernel.org does not have that one to download
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Did you try linux-source ?
<JacksLivr> its the wrong version
<JacksLivr> if i try that it wants to install 2.4
<JacksLivr> not 2.6
<Hawkwind> linux-source-2.6.15 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: You must not have all the repos setup then
<VanessaE> better you should roll your own (btw in my screen it shows 2.6.15 as being the only kernel-source pkg)
<VanessaE> er, linux-source package.
<Hawkwind> !info linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.15: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15-27.48 (dapper), package size 43670 kB, installed size 43812 kB
<JacksLivr> i uncommented all the lines for the repos
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: sudo apt-get update
<JacksLivr> i did
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us for us to see
<JacksLivr> k
<JacksLivr> hang on
<JacksLivr> thanks for helping
<Hawkwind> Tis what we're here for :)
<JacksLivr> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/152
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Try changing every instance of us.archive.ubuntu.com to just archive.ubuntu.com and then do a sudo apt-get update again and then find the package
<JacksLivr> k, doing now
<VanessaE> hm...just got reminded to check my server for open ports, etc.  any idea what ports 820 and 875 are for?
<darrellmarlow> when you are in the terminal and reading a man page; how do you get back to terminal?
<VanessaE> usually q
<darrellmarlow> cool thx
<Dsbeerf> Hi, any special rep for kubuntu i found nothing for vlc and for xchat with apt-get
<Hawkwind> Dsbeerf: Enable universe and multiverse
<JacksLivr> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/153
<Dsbeerf> how ? im kinda new on kubuntu i was a ubuntu user
<JacksLivr> Hawkwind: i did what you suggested
<Hawkwind> !repos > Dsbeerf
<Dsbeerf> Thanks
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Now install it.  It's listed there in that paste
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<waspius> anyone know how i can add smileys to kopete?
<JacksLivr> so the us was throwing it off
<waspius> the ones they send me?
<waspius> hello anyone know how i can add the smileys they send me on kopete?
<canen> waspius: in configure
<Hawkwind> waspius: Please don't repeat yourself.  Patience and someone will help you when they know
<canen> one sec i'll tell u where
<waspius> Hawkwind: it was a mistake i went to ask it in another channel
<VanessaE> ok here's one....where exactly do I configure portmap/nfsd to only listen to one specific interface?
<matrix> hi, can i find recommendation which wlan pcmcia card to buy to work smoth with ubuntu?
<canen> crap, i can't find it
<MichaleR> CDC843
<MichaleR> No wait, that wlan card ID is wrong
<canen> waspius: it's in the protocol settings
* flaccid wakes up
<canen> click on modify for the account
<canen> in msn any way "MSN settings"
<waspius> canen: ok thanx
<MichaleR> wlan card:  CNET CWC-854  IDs as ra0 interface
<MichaleR> good solid card, support right out of the box, available for ~$30USD
<MichaleR> There are others, but that one is my current choice
<flaccid> in firefox homepage:
<flaccid> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<flaccid> why are the links to 'the difference' , 'longterm support' etc. not installed?
<flaccid> which package has them
<matrix> MichaleR: interesting never heard of this brand
<matrix> is there a hardware listing for well supported wlan cards
<ironfroggy> how do you properly dispose of a laptop battery?
<matrix> so i can judge when i am in store tomorrow if one of the available cards is working
<matrix> best would of course be if it even supports suspend
<SperMite> what was it to print glxgears info?
<VanessaE> -printfps perhaps?
<SperMite> yeah thats it
<SperMite> thank you
<VanessaE> *nod*
<VanessaE> that bugs me...I mean, I know it's not a valid benchmark, but it can at least tell you if GLX is working right
<VanessaE> they should have left that option on by default.
<bimberi> the option to switch it on used to be -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark   ! :)
<waspius> does anyone know if xgl is supported by kubuntu and if it will run ok on a laptop at 2.8
<VanessaE> *nod*
<VanessaE> well, bbl, gotta go pick up hubby.
<MichaleR> matrix: yes, I'm looking for the link
<flaccid_> waspius: yes
<flaccid_> how can i make gtk applications look more cleaner/like qt?
<waspius> flaccid: will i find it with apt-get or do i need to download it from elsewhere?
<flaccid_> !xgl > waspius
<waspius> thanx
<flaccid_> it can be a pain
<flaccid_> its still experimental and not all that smooth
<flaccid_> see how you go
<flaccid_> use the #ubuntu-xgl channel
<orient2000> did you guys get any updates in a last 24 hours?
<orient2000> kubuntu
<flaccid_> i didn't
<flaccid_> don't think
<flaccid_> maybe. i think there was in the last 48
<orient2000> but not in last 24 hrs?
<flaccid_> i can't confirm 100%
<orient2000> ou will need to go download one of the
<orient2000> archives:
<orient2000>     j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip j2sdk-1_4_0-doc-ja.zip j2sdk-1_4_2-doc-ja.zip
<orient2000> I am trying to get some doc file on jave and it get stoped on java.zip I can not run update because of it.
<flaccid_> youtube for $1.6 bil by google
<flaccid_> not bad
<pacman> anyone have any experience with torcs
<orient2000> it is not very user friendly.
<cpk2> isnt torcs that car racing game?
<pacman> yeah
<pacman> it's telling me that it can't find libXrandr
<flaccid_> gosh google 429 on nasdaq heh
<pacman> but I have the newest versions of libxrandr2 and libxrandr-dev
<pacman> hello?
<flaccid_> hi
<pacman> hey flaccid, weren't you the one who was helping me last night
<flaccid> probably
<pacman> I'm having a problem with torcs
<flaccid> i can see
<pacman> any suggestions?
<flaccid> what package of torcs is installed
<cpk2> i take it you used apt-get?
<pacman> 1.2.4
<pacman> I did apt-get last night, and all the game was was 4 wheels
<pacman> no cars, no track, just 4 wheels and the background
<pacman> oh, and brake lights
<flaccid> please pastebin output from dpkg -l | grep -i torcs
<pacman> root@pacman-desktop:/home/pacman/Desktop/torcs-1.2.4# dpkg -l | grep -i torcs
<pacman> ii  torcs                                  1.2.4-1ubuntu7                          3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL
<pacman> ii  torcs-data                             1.2.4-1                                 base data files for TORCS game
<pacman> ii  torcs-data-cars                        1.2.4-1                                 data files for TORCS game - Cars set
<pacman> ii  torcs-data-tracks                      1.2.4-1                                 data files for torcs game - Tracks set
<JacksLivr> Hawkwind: i installed and extracted that source. I am building the module now. It is taking a while.
<flaccid> !paste > pacman
<JacksLivr> 45 minutes so far on a core duo
<pacman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> pacman: Please don't paste to the channel
<flaccid> ok thats what i have
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Very kewl.  Glad you got it sorted
<pacman> sorry
<pacman> anyhow, so my buddy tells me to just download it from the torcs site
<JacksLivr> thanks you man. im not sure i would have ever caught the us. at the beginning as being a problem
<flaccid> i'd rather find out the problem
<flaccid> pacman: now this dpkg -l | grep -i libxrandr2
<flaccid> do you have 1.1.0.2-0ubuntu4
<flaccid> for both libs?
<ndc> hi every body,i have problem the (wmv) format cant open in
<Hawkwind> JacksLivr: Sometimes it is, sometimes it's not. You can add mirrors if you want to it, like I have se.archive.ubuntu.com to use the Swedish mirrors.  They work for me best even though I'm in the USA
<orient2000> virus in it?
<pacman> libxrandr2                             1.1.0.2-0ubuntu4
<flaccid> pacman: pastebin output from ls -l /usr/lib/libXrandr.*
<felixjet> how can i change icons of my files ?
<flaccid> felixjet: per extension?
<orient2000> try to open sample wmv
<felixjet> uhm
<Hawkwind> felixjet: You can do it globally in kcontrol
<pacman> uhm, how do I pastebin it?
<Hawkwind> felixjet: Or you can right click in konqueror and set them there
<felixjet> no have extensions
<pacman> I don't know anything about IRC
<Hawkwind> pacman: http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<flaccid> !paste > pacman
<felixjet> they are links
<pacman> !paste > pacman
<flaccid> paste it in the pastebin site and then copy the link and paste here
<felixjet> to nets/apps
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26127/
<ndc> how to open sample wmv i tru with VLC and mplayer but still now i cant
<cpk2> ndc: do you have w32codecs?
<orient2000> sorry, can not help.
<felixjet> how i do it in kcontrol Hawkwind ?
<felixjet> nvm, thats for all files
<felixjet> i just want a few
<Hawkwind> felixjet: If they are links I don't know.  I don't really use KDE enough to know.  I just know for files/directories the ways I mentioned above
<felixjet> how to do in konqueror?
<Ashex> anyone know how to setup gpg keys in kmail?
<felixjet> >.<
<flaccid> pacman: that looks fine
<Ashex> I want to setup pgp verifcation in kmail, but i'm having issues with it
<flaccid> can you paste the exact error message please
<Ashex> me?
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26128/
<orient2000> maybe you do not have a drivers for wmv. search for easyubuntu on google.ca install one at a time. be carefull.
<flaccid> sorry i meant pac
<felixjet> Hawkwind: maybe i can do it with scripting? any idea?
<flaccid> felixjet: you goto konqueror configuration and file assocations
<zam> when im tring to install kubuntu i have format my home /dev and im in big trabil now ; can any one tell me about recovry tool that i can use pleases ?
<flaccid> pacman: you didn't tell me you were compiling. why are you compiling?
<cpk2> lol
<flaccid> pacman: you already have the game installed
<orient2000> w32codesc search for easyubuntu on google.ca install one at a time. be carefull.
<flaccid> pacman: it should be in your game menu or simply run torcs
<Hawkwind> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<cpk2> there is a wiki on how to get the w32 codecs
<pacman> yeah, but when I try and play, there are no cars or tracks
<Hawkwind> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orient2000> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Hawkwind> Don't use easyubuntu, read the link before it
<pacman> flaccid: just 4 wheels and a background....no way to tell where the track is or even see the car
<ndc> ya thank iwill try
<ndc> :)
<flaccid> pacman: are the menus when the game loads ok?
<pacman> yes, the menus seem fine
<flaccid> pacman: pastebin the output when you run it from konsole
<flaccid> it should start with probably Visual Properties Report then you might have errors..
<pacman> is the command just torcs?
<felixjet> flaccid: im noob in linux so, ill ask you if this is permited. i make an asociation. for example .felixjet and put an icon for that. and i tried and the file opened as i want, with !bin/sh .it this ok?
<flaccid> felixjet: yeah i guess so. if it is a shell script ensure you have #!/bin/sh as the first line
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26129/
<felixjet> yes it is and it have
<felixjet> :)
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> pacman: you have the errors. use google and #torcs
<flaccid> i probably would compile myself in this situation
<pacman> compile?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> what you were doing before
<pacman> with the ./config
<pacman> rather ./configure
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> you probably need to make a soft link
<pacman> but that's where I'm having my problems
<scottpe> Hello, I'm having a problem getting kubuntu to see my alps touchpad.  The system seems to see and configure all other hardware
<scottpe> has anyone else had any problems with using their touchpads under kubuntu.  I had mandriva installed and the touchpad worked fine.
<orient2000> where is this program located? in internet or graphics?
<flaccid> pacman: i will look at your config.log if you paste it even though this problem is outside the scope of this channel
<pacman> how do I open my config.log
<Dr_willis> more config.log
<Dr_willis> :)
<rojikaru> I need to know how to register a name?
<flaccid> cat ./config.log > /tmp/config.log then open it with a text editor and pastebin
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26131/
<rojikaru> Does anyone know a Josh Beck?
<flaccid> pacman: without knowing the specific configure options. try ./configure --libdir=/usr/lib
<flaccid> if that doesnt' work, you need to seek further help from the project itself
<flaccid> alternatively remove torcs package and install it again. i'd of course recommend removing the torcs packages if you are successful with ./configure and make and then need to do a make install
<rojikaru> WHo works as staff here?
<rojikaru> I need to register my name.
<Dr_willis> rojikaru,  you are refering to your nickname?
<rojikaru> That's exactly what I meant.
<Dr_willis> - try /msg nickserv help
<Dr_willis> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<rojikaru> Okay nwo I need help
<rojikaru> now*
<VanessaE> ok, is this thing still on?
<VanessaE> good.  I didn't block myself out :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> :)
<orient2000> orient2000 REGISTER
<pacman> I did the remove, but I don't htink it removed it completely
<rojikaru> login
<Dr_willis> logjam
<VanessaE> ok, bedtime for me.  night all.
<flaccid> pacman: need to use apt-get --purge
<rojikaru> How do you fake mail?
<orient2000> how can I remove all uninstalled files in Konsole?
<Dr_willis> what an odd question to ask rojikaru
<Dr_willis> orient2000,   the files apt download are in let me check... :)
<Dr_willis> /var/cache/apt/archives
<rojikaru> I know, but I'm reading this thing where I can be an uberhacker, so i'm supposed to ask, but the people in the room i'm in aren't answering.
<Dr_willis> there is some apt clean command that remove4s them
<Dr_willis> rojikaru,  i think you need to go spend more time reading about linux.
<MasterEvilAce> which brings up a question.. is there a man page for linux in linux?
<Hawkwind> orient2000: sudo apt-get clean
<Hawkwind> orient2000: That will remove all the files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_willis> MasterEvilAce,  since linux isent a command.. i would guess no.
<rojikaru> Well it's a joke more, but i'm really looking for my teacher who might be on here.
<orient2000> tks I will try
<rojikaru> Plus my books haven't gotten in yet.
<Dr_willis> Theres a HUGE amount of online guides/docs/tutorials out  on the web. :)
<rojikaru> I know, and I'm also trying to hack into a computer.
<rojikaru> Because they put a computer on my old Windows machine.
<orient2000> it did clear my system and now is stable thanks
<Dr_willis> orient2000,  its odd that clearing the apt archives would do anything at all to affect system stability..
<rojikaru> Dr.
<rojikaru> I needed to know something.
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<rojikaru> When I was ftping my friends computer it would just have a blank line and I couldn't do anything, what should I do?
<orient2000> well, I could not run update manager and I could not install any new programs from adept
<Dr_willis> rojikaru,  you are mot making sence.
<rojikaru> okay
<orient2000> Well, maybe not a stability problem really.
<rojikaru> well I type ftp and his ipaddress.
<rojikaru> and after that it says connected to <ipaddress>.
<Dr_willis> rojikaru,  you do realize that when you enter a password it does NOT echo any characters
<BonBonTheJon> rojikaru: he has to be running an ftp server
<orient2000> thanks for helping me.
<rojikaru> It never asked for a password, and he is.
<felixjet> im runing wine but its like 400x320 screen. how can i max. it'
<Dr_willis> sounds like he needs to cehck his ftp server logs...
<Dr_willis> we wont go into how BAD  running a ftp server is from a security point of view. :)
<rojikaru> Oh okay.
<felixjet> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rojikaru> We know how bad it is.
<rojikaru> It's just for testing purposes.
<rojikaru> it has a file the says delete once opend.
<rojikaru> opened*
<Dr_willis> i would say theres a problem with his ftp server
<rojikaru> Now how do I login using telnet?
<flaccid> rojikaru: telnet host
<flaccid> if you do not have telnet, install it with your fav package manager
<rojikaru> Now what about if I want to get in and see the files?
<flaccid> what the telnet server serves is up to the admin of the server
<rojikaru> So it's not like I can do with ssh and just log in knowing the root pass and be able to open the cd drive?
<rojikaru> and do you know of any remote servers that are open for easy hacking, pardon, manipulating?
<Dr_willis> most systems block direct logging in as root.
<rojikaru> So how would I get around those?
<Dr_willis> Luck.
<rojikaru> well i sshed hackthissite.org's server.
<rojikaru> and the end result all i have to do is enter a password.
<MotorCityMadMan> hello: I cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps and value = 1 > Can this value be tweaked ?
<rojikaru> Well I must get ready for school, and a week of hacking, nite yalll.
<Dr_willis> MotorCityMadMan,  what is it supposed to do?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> sudo echo '0' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps
<Dr_willis> MAY work.
<MotorCityMadMan> advanced TCP features
<Dr_willis> but isent 1 enabled? and 0 disabled?
<MotorCityMadMan> i'm trying to tweak my connection for max use-ish of bandwidth
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251509
<Dr_willis> mentions that topic
<dennister> g'evening
<v3trae> hey guys, trying to help a friend get used to kubuntu. i'm a gentoo user myself, whats the command to start sshd in Kubuntu?
* dennister is away: Away at the moment
<fdoving> !guidelines > dennister
<verbose> i can only login under failsafe from kdm
<fdoving> v3trae: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
* dennister is back.
<verbose> i've moved ~/.kde to dotkde so it's not something i've messed up there
<v3trae> fdoving, thats what i told him, says it isn't there. Is ssh not available from a livecd?
<verbose> any pointers as to where to start?
<dennister> I'm sorry?
<fdoving> v3trae: needs to be installed. packagename is 'openssh-server'
<verbose> it's been a long time since the last time i rebooted so i'm not sure how many updates and whatnot have taken place since my last boot
<dennister> fdoving: i thought I was trying to be polite?
<fdoving> v3trae: it's on the cd, but it's not installed by default. (ref. no open ports by default policy).
<fdoving> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<fdoving> dennister: ^^
<v3trae> fdoving, thanks =)
<fdoving> it's more disturbing and annoying than polite, i'm afraid. :)
<dennister> I was going to go back to something I was working on, sorry...
<fdoving> no problem :)
<fdoving> i have to go to work.
<fdoving> see you later.
<dennister> g'nite
<dennister> when i chatted years ago, regularly, we were supposed to tell pps when we weren't paying attention
<dennister> rules change...different environments
<fdoving> yes, this is a support channel, and if everyone in here were randomly telling you they we're away it wouldn't be much room for support-chat.
<dennister> ok..i see, i'm rereading the ircguidlines now
<dennister> thanks for the heads-up
<fdoving> verbose: can it be this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/53040
<fdoving> dennister: you're welcome :)
<fdoving> well.. off to work. bye.
<dennister> bye
* dennister is away: practise task
<fdoving> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<fdoving> dennister ^^
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> now i'm leaving, for real.
* dennister is back.
<dennister> i'm trying to do it silently so as not to disturb anyone
<fdoving> the message is displayed.
<fdoving> do you use konversation?
<dennister> yes
<dennister> fdoving; i don't want you to be late for work
<fdoving> dennister: i work for myself. doesn't matter. but in konversation. go to settings -> identities
<fdoving> go to the 'away'-tab.
<dennister> I'll just leave for now to do my taks b4 i get kicked off someplace else for inactivity
<fdoving> un-check 'show away message'
<fdoving> now i'm leaving.
<fdoving> bye.
<dennister> ok, bye
<verbose> fdoving: doesn't look like that's it.../dev/null has correct permissions
<verbose> although my machine is doing exactly what that guy is describing
<dennister> hawkwing is away anyway, so i'll be back later
<dennister> opps...*hawkwind
<dennister> bye for now
<obf213> does anyone know why amarok wont let you change the tags on m4a files
<obf213> it never seems to index them correctley and if you changed it  it says the change couldnt be save
<obf213> if you change the file extention from m4a to mp3 it screws up the file and it doesnt really play
<josef> hai everbody
<josef> i want to install mysql thru adept if i type "mysql" it will show alots of mysql package but wich is it ???
<noiesmo> josef, do you want php as well then pick like php5-mysql mysql-server-4.1
<josef> <noiesmo> thanks but i need only mysql
<noiesmo> then mysql-server-4.1 should do it josef
<josef> <noiesmo> ok thanks you  see you later
<noiesmo> josef, np
<Arlington> hi!
<Arlington> i need to change a option for a folder.
<Arlington> i need the option for "all" to be set to read
<Arlington> but the folder is owned by root.
<noiesmo> well Arlington you need the usr who is sudo user to do it as by default root account is disabled
<flaccid> Arlington: change the perms using sudo
<Arlington> flaccid:  yes. but how?
<Arlington> flaccid: i mean what command
<noiesmo> sudo chown user:group folder
<noiesmo> or chmod -r +xrw folder
<noiesmo> oops chmod -r +xrw nogo sorry would be sudo chmod -r 777 folder to give all read write exe
<Arlington> but all shouldn't have that the only one that i wanna change is the last option called others, i wan't it to be read.
<Arlington> hello?!
<flaccid> i don't recommend 777
<flaccid> then its chmod 774
<Arlington> but how do i change option other then the first called owner?
<flaccid> or 775 for read and exec
<flaccid> first called owner?
<Arlington> when right clicking on teh folder and choosing the tab "protection" there are three types. "owner" "Group" "others" the option i wan't to change to read is the "other"
<Arlington> but the folders is owned by root as it's a mounted hdd.
<flaccid> Arlington: what filesystem is it?
<Arlington> fat32
<flaccid> in that case you need to mount it with a mask
<flaccid> do you want to own it?
<flaccid> and not root?
<flaccid> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<aegeanbot> Wish I knew!
<yonkeltron> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Arlington> a pearl script needs to acces the drive (that works perfectly with other programs run by me) but the pearlscript executes as another user.
<aegeanbot> Bugger all, I dunno!
<flaccid> ^^ Arlington that link shows it all
<Arlington> can't you just tell me how to change the options for the folder?
<flaccid> not that you cannot chmod on fat because fat does not have any perms
<flaccid> you can't chmod with fat!
<flaccid> fat does not have acl
<Arlington> yes i could earlier. it worked perfectly. it's not the drive i chmod it's the folder in /media/sda10
<Arlington> but you tought me how to chmod the first post (owner)
<patrick> woahh
<patrick> huh
<flaccid> Arlington: that is the mount point folder
<patrick> when is the final edgy going to be released?
<Arlington> yes i know
<flaccid> Arlington:
<flaccid> so follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Arlington> flaccid. it is mopunting automattcile
<Arlington> ly
* unix_infidel waits for this cold front to pass through.
<flaccid> hghuh?
<flaccid> you just set the desired perms on the mount point and mount it with the required mask
<Arlington> the drive is mounting perfectly. just with the wrong permissions and i was able to change it to writeable for the owner of the folder (root) but i wan't it to be readable for the third option (others) can chmod change that for me? if so, how?
<flaccid> or already said
<flaccid> chmod 775
<patrick> a
<flaccid> or=i
<flaccid> you really should read up on the masks, Arlington
<patrick> when is edgy going to be released
* twosouls82 loves the native gtk look of jdk 1.6
<Amority> Does anyone know when the final release of Edgy Eft will be out?
<bimberi_> Amority: Oct 26 is the target date - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Amority> Thank you bimberi
<bimberi_> np :)
<flaccid> time to detach
<HitmanX> apt-get or aptitude?
<HitmanX> i read somewhere aptitude deals with dependencies better
<twosouls82> apt-get works fine
<bimberi_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<twosouls82> use what you like better
<Amority> Wow now I get it
<HitmanX> ah right that makes sense
<Amority> so when you do aptitude remove, it removes more dependencies?
<Amority> or removes them in general
<bimberi_> yes (as long as other packages don't use those dependencies)
<Amority> Ok thanks
<bimberi_> np :)
<twosouls82> there is a 'plugin' for apt-get that does something like that too
<peteryu> is anybody outside
<twosouls82> hi peteryu
<peteryu> Sorry, I am a newbie
<twosouls82> :)
<Amority> :p
<twosouls82> peteryu: we all were once
<Amority> yup and Im still a newbie myself actually ^-^
<peteryu> i just install Kubuntu and i don't know what to do
<flaccid> i'm a n00b
<twosouls82> peteryu: any general questions? or do you want me to point you out to the man pages, tutorials, help files etc?
<twosouls82> s/general/particular
<peteryu> thanks in advance !
<twosouls82> peteryu: heh :) no props
<twosouls82> s/props/probs
* twosouls82 is still waking up
<twosouls82> peteryu: a really good start for (k)ubuntu would be their help file (khelpcentre of gnome-help (?))
<maryen> was edgy rc1 released tonight?
<maryen> hello?
<bimberi_> maryen: no, it's scheduled for Oct 19 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<maryen> hmm, whats with the huge update then
<maryen> brb
<twosouls82> later people :)
<|lostbyte|x> Hi Guys..
<D_C2> hello
<Amority> hello
<|lostbyte|x> This place is quite.
<Amority> yes it is lol
<draik> I know that GNOME has a widget for a dictionary/thesaurus. Does KDE have something similar?
<Amority> Ive been looking for one myself. Im sure there is one, But I havnt found one yet
<|lostbyte|x> kdict
<Amority> oo thanks :D
<stoic> im pretty sure there is one that comes with open office
<stoic> dont quote me on that though
<Amority> lol
<|lostbyte|x> :P
<stoic> does anyone in here know much about xfce?
<Amority> I know a little bit
<stoic> it is a good gui to run on older machines correct?
<Amority> yes
<andersgo> It's quick and fast. Recommended if you think Gnome/KDE is too heavy
<|lostbyte|x> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Amority> right
<Amority> its really fast and lightweight. I installed it on my friends PII pc
<Amority> runs smoothly too :D
<stoic> ok, i have an older laptop that i am going to try installing xubuntu on, its kind of my test machine right now, the integrated 512 ram is also used for my video card... :( so i need a pretty light interface to run it efficiantly
<Amority> Xubuntu will do more than well on that then
<stoic> cool, i mean its only 3 years old... but i when i installed kubuntu on my desktop i noticed a deffinate improvement on the speed
<stoic> which means that the laptop probaly just can't handle that heavy of a GUI
<andersgo> My Atheros ath0 interface installed perfectly during the installation, but after kernel upgrade the driver has disappeared...
<Amority> O yeah Kubuntu is a resource hog ;) Xubuntu runs well on my friends pc which has 256mb sdram, shared with onboard graphics
<andersgo> Do I have to do some manual work after each kernel-upgrade?
<stoic> ouch...
<stoic> the driver just dissapeared on you?
<Amority> o
<Amority> yeah
<Amority> cuz its not in the new kernel folder
<Amority> I install the drivers to the main Firmware folder so no matter what kernel you run, it works
<Amority> just reinstall it
<andersgo> How doI reinstall the mad-wifi driver in Kubuntu?
<Amority> what kind of wireless adaptor are you using?
<Amority> Do you know what kind of chipset it is?
<draik> Amority, kdict is good, but is there anything that will run on my system bar?
<Amority> I havnt found a dictionary widget for the system bar for KDE. You can search www.kde-look.org but I havnt had any luck
<andersgo> ath0: <Atheros 5212>
<andersgo> This is from my FreeBSD which is currently running
<Amority> andersgo have you installed it in linux before? Im not fond of the Atheros chipsets. Mine is a broadcom. Sorry If I am unable to help you well
<stoic> ok well my xubuntu download is done, off to installing... goodbye
<andersgo> Yeah It ran perfectly on my old Fedora installation, but I had to recompile the mad-wifi driver after each kernel upgrade
<draik> searched there and http://www.google.com/linux too,     nothing
<Amority> draik, same here. I searched and searched as well. No luck. :D
<draik> oh well
* draik hopes that it might be in the works
<Amority> me too
<andersgo> I had some hopes that the ath driver in Kubuntu would work automagicly - even after kernel upgrades
<Amority> I know it will if you extract a copy of the drivers in the Firmware dir. Thats what I did. Is that what you did. Im not even sure if thats whats doing it for me.
<andersgo> I have not copied anything - yet
<draik> Is it possible to find drivers for an old (2002-ish) scanner for linux?
<Amority> ok
<twosouls82> lo :)
<Amority> Hehe, how do I register to this channel :D?
<Hurgin> has anyone else had these errors: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"?
<Amority> what are you doing when you get this error?
<twosouls82> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amority> thanks twosouls
<Amority> o
<Hurgin> if I run an X app from the console i get them
<twosouls82> Amority: wait a sec
<Amority> ok
<andersgo> The only diff between lib/firmware/2.6.15-26-386
<andersgo> and the -27 revision is the acx directory.
<twosouls82> Amority: this will do; http://www.irchat.tv/nickserv.htm
<Hurgin> "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Hurgin>   Major opcode:  147
<Hurgin>   Minor opcode:  3
<Hurgin>   Resource id:  0x0
<Hurgin> Failed to open device
<Hurgin> "
<Amority> thanks twosouls
<twosouls82> ;)
<Amority> andersgo, when you extract your drivers, put a copy in your firmware dir and I think that will keep you from having to redo it after kernel updates
<twosouls82> Hurgin: that's just a non-existant (pointer (?)) device in your xorg.conf
<twosouls82> remove it and the error will be gone
<Hurgin> how do i identify it in the file?
<andersgo> Amority: Thanks. I'll try that approach.
<Amority> Np :D
<twosouls82> Hurgin: it's probably a pointer, look for the input devices... you will soon enough see what you don't have :)
<twosouls82> Hurgin: use  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you are unsure
<Hurgin> thanks twosouls82
<twosouls82> np
<Hurgin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26143/
<Hurgin> I notice xorg.conf mentions a ps/2 mouse, but I have a usb one?
<twosouls82> Hurgin: It's the "stylus" and the "eraser", assuming you don't have it either.. if it doesn't ring a bell... you don't have it
<Hurgin> yeah def. do not have a stylus - will comment those out :)
<twosouls82> Hurgin: "cursor" too, I forgot that one
<twosouls82> and your mouse works like a charm right? ;)
<Hurgin> yeah - thanks
<twosouls82> anytime
<stefan> Hej
<stefan> Jag r nybrjare p linux och hller p att bli knpp och undrar om det finns nn vnlig som vill hjlpa mig
<twosouls82> hi stefan
<twosouls82> and in English that means? (you will be helped a lot quicker/easier that way)
<stefan> ok Im sorry
<twosouls82> our Scandinavian isn't that good
<feet> hi.. amarok throws a bunch of songs into Various Artists.. i dont understand how they got in there, when several other songs by the same artist have their own listing... what exactly does the collection builder look for when categorising items?? thanks in advance :-)
<twosouls82> feet:  the id3 tags
<twosouls82> feet: it looks like the mp3s you have aren't cleanly filled in
<stefan> I new to all this linux
<twosouls82> s/cleanly/correctly
<stefan> And my problem is that I have problems with getting my readeon 9600 to work with kubuntu
<twosouls82> stefan: I myself don't have a ati card, but what is the exact problem you have with getting it to work?
<twosouls82> s/a/an
<Admiral_Chicago> does anybody know if katapult has an error log
<Admiral_Chicago> and if so, where is it kept
<feet> twosouls82: i have all the fields filled..
<feet> im quit @n@l when it comes to that
<stefan> I dont know how to make the file start
<Amority> stefan
<Amority> did you download the ati driver
<stefan> yes
<Amority> I use ati
<twosouls82> feet: well, if you have more than one artist, it IS various
<Amority> ok which driver did you download?
<stefan> yes but i cant start it
<feet> its just one artist
<feet> no
<feet> sorry i mean
<Amority> well you could use  "sudo sh <filename>"  if the driver is in your home dir
<twosouls82> hehe :) feet
<feet> theres many artists yes... but these artists also have their own categories
<feet> so why cant the songs be in those?
<stefan> xorg.driver.fglrx.dev_  is the name of the driver
<twosouls82> feet you can choose the display type for the collection in the dropdown list above it
<feet> i know
<feet> i have it set to artist
<Amority> where did you download that driver Stefan?
<feet> so in theory, it should display all songs by artist
<feet> most of them do, but a few do not and wind up in various
<stefan> from ati
<Amority> hold on real fast
<twosouls82> and you want the various to appear in their own sub group?
<Amority> I have the Fglrx installer driver
<twosouls82> feet: like they should, various artists in the various group
<hyper> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stefan> ok does the fglrx work for my card
<feet> lets say there is a category for an artist called singer x. so theres songs listed under singer x's list. GREAT! but some of singer x's songs are listed under various artists. that doesnt make sense.
<Amority> yes
<Amority> use the driver 8.26.18
<Amority> download it from the recent drivers list on ati's website
<Amority> then use this
<Amority> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<stefan> ok  but how do I start the file when I have downloaded it
<cpk2> feet: huh, i never noticed that until you brought that up
<twosouls82> feet, amarok handles various artists files that way... I am not to fond of it either
<feet> oh
<Amority> just follow that tutorial
<twosouls82> fond/font?
<hyper> anyone can help me setting up a streaming mp3 server? I installed gnump3 but I don't know how to access it now
<twosouls82> feet, I use the 'order by album' the most
<stefan> ok thanks
<Amority> np :D
<feet> albums are no good to me :P
<feet> because lets imagine singer x has a billion albums... lol
<twosouls82> feet; you can use the filter above it
<twosouls82> ;)
<bohmto> i cant send or recive files in kopete icq
<feet> thats no good
<feet> i dont want to type
<bohmto> im running edgy
<feet> i want the list there right now in view
<twosouls82> bohmto: forward the ports it uses in your router config (nat)
<feet> hence, using artist view
<twosouls82> or even open them in your firewall
<bohmto> any idea if im missing a plugin
<twosouls82> bohmto: yep, you're not
<twosouls82> feet: request a adjustment :)
<twosouls82> s/a/an
<feet> lol i shall
<feet> where would i do that, probably something on the amarok website i guess
<bohmto> wich plugin are requierd for kopete to send and recive files?
<twosouls82> dunno feet, maybe you could check #amarok
<twosouls82> they'll tell you
<feet> kopete in the repositories lets you send files
<twosouls82> bohmto: none at all
<feet> in a conversation window, click chat then send file
<bohmto> well i cant do that
<feet> or chat, contacts, the contact's name, then send a file
<twosouls82> bohmto: you should ensure that the firewall of your box and the one on your router don't stop the transfer
<bohmto> i have tried that to
<feet> unusual
<twosouls82> pretty damn usual
<twosouls82> :D
<bohmto> well i can try to reinstall kopete
<feet> may work
<twosouls82> will not, unless I am wrong
<Amority> will sudo apt-get install kopete work?
<feet> yeh
<Amority> o wait im completely off subject im sorry
<feet> even sudo apt-get install --reinstall kopete
<feet> that will work as well
<Amority> ok thanks
<bohmto> and i will try with licq to to see if the problem is the router
<feet> come to think of it, will there be jabber support in kopete anytime soon for the repos?
<khirr> wllo
<khirr> ello
<feet> not jabber
<feet> jingle sorry
<khirr> i have one question
<twosouls82> bohmto: that will only do if they use the same ports
<khirr> i need format one disk
<bohmto> ok thanks
<khirr> but i wanna that be on ntfs, but since kubuntu
<khirr> how can i do ir?
<feet> so you want to format a disk to ntfs?
<khirr> yes
<feet> get qtparted using adept
<khirr> i clean one particion without want
<feet> why do you want ntfs
<khirr> qtparted?
<twosouls82> ntfs -> linux? :D
<feet> if anything, use either ext3 or vfat
<khirr> i converted one particion to ext3, i lost all my data, but whatever, now i need convert that to ntfs
<feet> what for??
<twosouls82> khirr: how did you 'convert' it?
<khirr> installing kubuntu 32 bits, cause 64 is a litle uncompatible
<khirr> my brother use this machine too, but he works with windows
<feet> then you probably accidentally wiped the drive
<twosouls82> yup, I think so too feet, and thus khirr
<khirr> yes
<khirr> i downloades qtparted
<twosouls82> whiped for good probably
<feet> there are extraordinary measures you can take to recover data... none of which work
<feet> the data is gone
<feet> trust me, ive been there and back
<twosouls82> unless you just f*cked up the table, then you could restore it.. changed file system type -> wrecked it
<khirr> but, the data was in the unit D, i cleaned unit E, where was my information, really important is my brother information, my, i can download 30gb again :'(
<cox377> i was talking with someone on here about the canon IP1000
<cox377> dont know if they are on now
<khirr> omg
<feet> oh i found the answer to my amarok question
<feet> yay
<Amority> :P
<khirr> i forgot my root pass
<twosouls82> feet: which is? (dying to know it too)
<feet> lol
<twosouls82> ;
<hyper> anyone can help me setting up a streaming mp3 server? I installed gnump3 but I don't know how to access it now
<feet> set the view to Artist/Album, right click the Album, and pick Do not show
<khirr> gays
<khirr> plpop
<khirr> ;S
<khirr> guys
<twosouls82> feet: heh :P
<khirr> one question, how could change my root pass
<cpk2> i think its passwd root
<cpk2> as sudo
<feet> just passwd
<feet> as sudo, yes
<twosouls82> khirr: sudo passwd
* flaccid is back
<khirr> nice
<khirr> thanks
<twosouls82> *eeeek*
* twosouls82 hides himself
<cpk2> pretty sure you want to specify root as whose password you are changing
<twosouls82> cpk2: you don't need to, just passwd will be root automatically
<feet> yeah
<khirr> WELL
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hail everybody
<khirr> I'LL CHECK IS HAVE AGAIN MY UNIT
<feet> im off, thanks for the assistance fellas
<Carbon_Monoxide> I got some problem on install j2re and jdk on dapper, what is the suitable channel I should ask?
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: what is the problem?
<Dendron> hey everyone. Firefox crashed on me. when i launch it again, my system says that its already running. So what do i type in the terminal to kill the firefox process?
<twosouls82> Dendron: killall -9 firefox and restart it
<Amority> killall firefox
<Dendron> thanx.
<cpk2> not -9!
<Dendron> no9
<Dendron> ?
<cpk2> unless it is misbehaving
<twosouls82> since it is :D
<cpk2> only use -9 when it wont die for sure
<Dendron> well i did sudo killall firefox AND it didnt work
<Amority> then -9 it
<Amority> :P
<cpk2> try doing kill pid
<twosouls82> that's why the -9
<twosouls82> :D
<Amority> try pid too
* twosouls82 reads thoughts every now and then
<Dendron> ok let me try these. i dont wanna reboot, yah know
<cpk2> i've never trusted killall anyways
<Amority> try whatever :P
<cpk2> Dendron: do ps aux and find firefox then do kill firefoxespidhere
<flaccid> with killall the process name needs to match eactly
<Carbon_Monoxide> I have added the Multiverse repository, but it says "Some packages could not be installed"
<flaccid> in this case firefoxis firefox-bin. so killall firefox-bin
<Dendron> hey ps aux is pretty nifty =D
<Dendron> Try killall firefox-bin
<Dendron> one sec
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: have universe enabled too?
<Carbon_Monoxide> twosouls82: yea
<Dendron> ok i did 'killall firefox-bin'
<Dendron> it worked
<Dendron> thanx
<Dendron> !
<Dendron> =D
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: what is the exact error when you use the console to install those packages?
<Dendron> do what does ps aux mean? Like, whats it stand for?
<flaccid> Dendron: man ps
<Dendron> kk
<andersgo> ps waux is the *BSD style of ps -ef
<flaccid> good explantaation there on the aux thing
<Dendron> man ps | festival --TTS    =D
<Carbon_Monoxide> twosouls82: It says "Some packages could not be installed."
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: which are you trying to install?
<Dendron> thanks everyone. once again you saved my life. i heart you all. heh   Adios for now
<flaccid> cia0
<Carbon_Monoxide> sun-java5-bin
<Carbon_Monoxide> I had got Borland JBuilder installed, so I got Free-Java on my machine
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: could be the conflict
<twosouls82> try removing that one first
<tabias> how do I change the date in korganizer zo that google calendar shows up at the correct time (currently taking the utc time from the google calendar) (so online 10h my time will be 10h utc time in korganizer)
<khirr> guys
<khirr> i'm Khirr
<twosouls82> wb khirr
<khirr> i'm reinstaling Kubuntu :'(
<khirr> but, i have my Particion :D
<Carbon_Monoxide> so I should remove Free-Java or along with JBuilder?
<khirr> can i use JavaCreator in Kubuntu?
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: I would do that, and then get sun-java installed, on succes.. reinstall jbuilder
<Carbon_Monoxide> okay, thanks for your advice, twosouls82
<twosouls82> Carbon_Monoxide: I hope it will do
<khirr> what is the speed diferente in Kubuntu AMD64 and 32bits?
<twosouls82> khirr: small, I have a 64 but have 32 installed
<khirr> me too
<khirr> i'm had intalled 64amd
<khirr> but, now i'm installing 32
<twosouls82> khirr: good choice.. support will get better as soon as all browser plugins are 64 bit available
<khirr> when will be that?
<twosouls82> or if there will be a 32 bit plugin loader for 64 bit systems
<khirr> well guys, i have to sleep, in peru is 3:45 am ;S
<twosouls82> khirr: well... I dunno.. but I don't expect them soon...
<twosouls82> nighty night
<khirr> cya guys, thanks for the help
<twosouls82> !search build
<ubotu> Found: build-essential,kernel,build-essentials,chroot,gnome,ftbs,daily build,builddep,build-dep,daily
<twosouls82> !builddep
<ubotu> build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<twosouls82> !search package
<ubotu> Found: debconf,latest kde,kdeincludes,repos,apt,no, amarok,motu,aptitude,rpm,changelogs
<flaccid> !search flaccid
<ubotu> Found:
<flaccid> thought i was nothing!
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> !fight flaccid twosouls82
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fight flaccid twosouls82 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> no google fights? :9
<flaccid> whats a google fight
<twosouls82> flaccid: that's a bot checking who appears the most on Google, used in some rooms here
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> !f1ght flaccid vs sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f1ght flaccid vs sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> oopass
<twosouls82> hehe, flaccid.. not here ;)
<twosouls82> ubuntulinux.nl? since when is it Dutch?
<flaccid> you don't say
<ukAdamF> Morning/Evening/Afternoon all. Just a quick one.. any idea why KDE forgets my dns settings on every reboot? It was fine until I installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu.. now I have to continually reset it each morning :(
<flaccid> are you using dhcp?
<ukAdamF> No, it *should* be all static. It was under Ubuntu. It remembers my IP, gateway and netmask fine.. just has issues with dns
<cpk2> ukAdamF: hmm does /etc/network/interfaces have what you are looking for?
<flaccid> ukAdamF: change it in System Settings > network
<cpk2> might be able to set static dns there, although dns is stored in resolv.conf
<ukAdamF> flaccid : That's the problem.. I have to do that every reboot. Even if I modify resolv.conf, next reboot, it's empty again.
<ukAdamF> cpk2: Looking...
<cpk2> i suppose you could make a script to edit resolv.conf on every boot heh
<flaccid> ukAdamF: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<ukAdamF> righto
<cpk2> i dunno if that interfaces file is the answer though
<ukAdamF> pastebin being sloooooooow.
<ukAdamF> auto eth0
<ukAdamF> iface eth0 inet static
<ukAdamF> is the important bit, it's set to static
<flaccid> is that the only things in there
<ukAdamF> no, lots more but didn't want to flood the channel. Still waiting for pastebin to take the submit..
* flaccid waits
<maijanew> hi, how can I convert file names from one encoding to other? My file names aftwr move to Kubuntu now look like "t?ext??.txt".
<ukAdamF> http://adamf.pastebin.co.uk/3968      given up on .com
<cpk2> ukAdamF: try adding the dns in there as well? =P
<ukAdamF> Will certainly give it a go ;)
<cpk2> nevermind looks like interfaces doesnt allow a dns option in it
<ukAdamF> ah. That'll be why I can't find it in the manpage
<flaccid> cpk2: you can't add dns in interfaces. that is for resolv.conf
<flaccid> well at least thats what i thought
<flaccid> which interface is in question, ukAdamF
<ukAdamF> eth0
<flaccid> you are right. it is fine. do you run a vpn or any other services that change networking?
<ukAdamF> Under Gnome (wife uses it), it's fine. Under KDE, it forgets every reboot. So odd
<ukAdamF> No, it's pretty vanilla to be honest.
<cpk2> and kde just blanks resolv.conf?
<flaccid> ukAdamF: check logs. /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages, /var/log/daemon.log
<flaccid> try to find what is doing it
<ukAdamF> Well, I'm not saying KDE is responsible for that, but it happens each reboot and the symtoms began upon installing KDE.
<cpk2> well maybe kde and gnome are fighting =P
<ukAdamF> I wouldn't be surprised :P
<ukAdamF> I'll have a rumage in the logs next boot
<flaccid> kde and gnome both use the system. ensure you have no network profiles being used with a network manager program
<ukAdamF> I've not really installed much to be honest, the system is only a few weeks old. I set up networking during the Ubuntu install, and hadn't touched it again since. (Until I installed kubuntu-desktop). There are other people out there experiencing the same problem, according to Google, but no answers as yet.
<flaccid> can you show me a page about these other people
<ukAdamF> sure, 1 sec.
<ukAdamF> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252967
<ukAdamF> There are some more, can't remember what I searched for for the rest. But iirc there are 2 'victims' in that thread alone.
<ukAdamF> Not sure if that's the right thread now.. can't find the Kubuntu reference
<ukAdamF> but this one might have my answers..
<ukAdamF> resolvconf, possibly.
<flaccid> you should probably stop trying to blame kubuntu or blaming anything until you know what did it
<ukAdamF> I'm not blaming kubuntu, specifically. As I said the symptoms only began upon installing it. If I load up into Gnome, it's fine. Load KDE, doesn't work until I reset it in the control panel.
<ukAdamF> While not conclusive, it's a reasonable assumption.
<flaccid> its not reasonable at all actually
<flaccid> something doesnt need to change for it to go bad
<flaccid> assumptions are never good imo
<flaccid> until you can find further information, i can't think of anything to do
<ukAdamF> It hasn't 'gone bad', it was never right to begin with (under KDE). I'm not blaming anyone or anything, just pointing to the likely suspects. Either KDE itself, or something that installed with the kubuntu-desktop package, is causing problems.
<ukAdamF> That much is fact.
<flaccid> when you go to network settings, are there any profiles in the network profiles tab?
<wedgeV> where can i 2.6.18 or later -mm packages for ubuntu?
<wedgeV> get
<flaccid> gone bad was a figure of speech. anything could of caused this problem.. you have no idea what..
<ukAdamF> no, no profiles listed.
<flaccid> the likely suspects are anything that has access to /etc/resolv.conf
<flaccid> directly or indirectly..
<ukAdamF> We'll agree to differ on that point I think :)
<flaccid> assume makes an ass out of u and me
<flaccid> if you have heard that saying
<ukAdamF> I am not assuming. it's a statement of fact than since installing it, it hasn't worked (right).
<flaccid> you mentioned that many times..
<ukAdamF> Revert to Gnome, and all is good.
<Smooph> hi somebody here who know how to get OSS Sounds forwarded to ALSA with the aoss thingy?
<flaccid> so if you boot up, log in to gnome, then log out of gnome, and then into kde is it ok for gnome but resolv.conf goes blank for kde?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Excuse me, what is the best channel I should ask to when I got a problem on install Sun-Java?
<flaccid> Carbon_Monoxide: here
<flaccid> or #java if its not in the ubuntu sources
<Carbon_Monoxide> flaccid: Hello
<flaccid> hi
<Carbon_Monoxide> I'm trying to install the Sun-Java on dapper repostitory
<flaccid> and the problem CM?
<Carbon_Monoxide> I got dependency problem
<flaccid> ij
<flaccid> ok
<Carbon_Monoxide> sun-java5-bin: Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable
<Carbon_Monoxide> seems that I need the UnixODBC, but it failed to grap it
<wedgeV> Smooph: you just start the application with "aoss <application>"
<flaccid> CM: what is the output of sudo dpkg -l | grep -i unixodbc
<Smooph> what if it doesn't work
<wedgeV> does sound work in alsa?
<Carbon_Monoxide> flaccid: no return
<cpk2> Carbon_Monoxide: sudo apt-get install unixodbc doesnt work?
<flaccid> Carbon_Monoxide: try sudo apt-get install unixodbc
<Smooph> thing is I tried to have my teamspeak running with aoss so I can have games running under wine too but it doesn't work
<|Mikael|> mplayer doesn't play audio on dvd
<wedgeV> you can setup wine to use alsa
<|Mikael|> what to do? i searched google, but couldn't find any solution
<Carbon_Monoxide> cpk2: I got a message saying "odbcinst1debian1" is replacing it
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: for example amarok doesn't play sound over wine
<|Mikael|> only if i change wine to alsa
<|Mikael|> oh :)
<Smooph> sure but cannot setup teamspeak to use alsa wedgeV
<|Mikael|> any one any ide?
<|Mikael|> ide == idea?
<cpk2> hrmm, are you using that particular one for a reason?
<wedgeV> Smooph: is teamspeak a linux or a windows app?
<cpk2> wedgeV: its both
<wedgeV> |Mikael|: mplayer -ao alsa ?
<wedgeV> ah
<m4x1mum_> ok people whats a good download manager ?
<flaccid> CM: weird. i have both installed.
<cpk2> m4x1mum_: i just use kget
<wedgeV> and the linux one doenst support alsa?
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: will try it
<m4x1mum_> hmm is it installed by default?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Package unixodbc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flaccid> !unixodbc
<Smooph> no you can specifie your alternative sound device but I don't know how
<ubotu> unixodbc: ODBC tools libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-11build1 (dapper), package size 262 kB, installed size 780 kB
<wedgeV> if your soundcard only has one playback channel you probably want to configure also to use dmix
<wedgeV> alsa
<Carbon_Monoxide> perhaps it;s not on the repositories in my list?
<Smooph> and i don't think it works something like "/dev/sound/alsa"
<wedgeV> Smooph: well, i dont know teamspeak
<cpk2> !info unixodbc
<flaccid> well its from main, so you have that right?
<flaccid> Carbon_Monoxide: does sudo apt-get install unixodbc odbcinst1debian1 work?
<m4x1mum_> does kget automatically rename files if the files going to be downloaded have the same filename in the harddisk?
<Carbon_Monoxide> !info unixodbc doesn't work
<ubotu> unixodbc: ODBC tools libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-11build1 (dapper), package size 262 kB, installed size 780 kB
<flaccid> Carbon_Monoxide: thats because its for ubotu in this channel
<cpk2> m4x1mum_: dont know, I rarely use it really =P
<m4x1mum_> ooh ok
<Carbon_Monoxide> flaccid: I tried 'sudo apt-get install unixodbc odbcinst1debian1' and got the same result
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: lol mplayer hangs (even with killall)
<flaccid> !odbcinst1debian1
<ubotu> odbcinst1debian1: Support library and helper program for accessing odbc ini files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-11build1 (dapper), package size 62 kB, installed size 240 kB
<wedgeV> killall -KILL
<|Mikael|> it shows broadcast error flags like on tv at midknight
<|Mikael|> :)
<flaccid> Carbon_Monoxide: is main in your sources?
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: Ok. it's gone
<wedgeV> |Mikael|: i always use vlc to play dvds
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: maybe it doesn't work because i use berel xgl?
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: then i will try vlc - kaffeeine did'nt play any sound too
<|Mikael|> anyway it try it
<wedgeV> well, does anythinh play any sound?
<Carbon_Monoxide> yes, main restrictied repostory is in my sources.list
<|Mikael|> wedgeV: yes xmms/amarok
<cpk2> |Mikael|: does kaffeine or mplayer play sound after amarok/xmms is closed?
* wedgeV wonders why ubuntu doesnt come with dmix configured by default
<cpk2> whoa I just found out that the amarok logo in the toolbar by the clock "empties" the closer to the end of the song you get
<flaccid> Carbon_Monoxide: just in case make sure these are in your list. i'll send it to you by pm.
<cpk2> I am using more than 1 sound stream at once without any problems...
<wedgeV> cpk2: what soundcard?
<cpk2> motherboard
<|Mikael|> cpk2: no
<wedgeV> cpk2: cat /proc/asound/pcm | grep playback
<felixjet> where is the Auto Start of kubuntu ?
<wedgeV> how many playback channels do you have?
<cpk2> 1
<wedgeV> do you have  ~/.asound* stuff?
<twosouls82> felixjet: for kde's autostart ~/.Autostart
<felixjet> i dont have it :S
<twosouls82> felixjet: my bad, I meant; ~/.kde/Autostart/
<cpk2> wedgeV: nope =D i did absolutely nothing to configure any sound and multiple streams works fine XD
<felixjet> twosouls82:  how i add things? placing a lnk ?
<twosouls82> felixjet: use konqueror to browse to it, their you can add a link -indeed- using right click -> new link to application
<fulat2k> hi folks, i have setup lvm on kubuntu dapper.  i'll be changing my mobo soon.  was wondering if the lvm will stay intact after the upgrade?
<twosouls82> s/their/there
<felixjet> twosouls82:  ok ty
<twosouls82> felixjet: np ;)(
<twosouls82> -(
<cpk2> twosouls82: so is it odd that I have multiple streams with no problem? =P
* twosouls82 read back.. as he didn't read it because he saw helpers :$
<Smooph> wedgeV: OK I am testing your asoundrc hope it works thanks cya in a bit
<cpk2> twosouls82: oops you werent the one talking to me hahaha
<cpk2> =X
<twosouls82> :D
* twosouls82 reads back anyways
* cpk2 redirects question to wedgeV
<wedgeV> cpk2:  can you run several 'aplay'  simultaniously?
<wedgeV> cpk2: well, it never worked for me
<cpk2> aplay? I can play amarok and kaffeine at the same time
<wedgeV> except when using a audigy with 32 playback channels
<cpk2> with sound from both
<wedgeV> can you try aplay ?
* twosouls82 never had sound problems... but he only uses xine and mplayer based apps
<twosouls82> cpk2: aplay does fine
<twosouls82> eeeuhm wedgeV I meant
<twosouls82> :P
<wedgeV> hmm
<twosouls82> wedgeV: do you get stdout when trying to use the app with no sound?
<wedgeV> sound works for me :)
<twosouls82> oops big time :D
<wedgeV> but i had to setup dmixer for alsa to get multiple apps playing
<ukAdamF> Ok here's an easy one :P
<twosouls82> :s wtf, I never needed that wedgeV, in years.. why was that?
<twosouls82> does it make sence to you?
<ukAdamF> Under Gnome, xchat links open in FireFox. Under KDE, they open in Konq.. how can I change that? ;)
<wedgeV> twosouls82: maybe all your apps play through artsd
<twosouls82> nope, arts is not installed
<wedgeV> twosouls82:  cat /proc/asound/pcm | grep playback
<twosouls82> 00-00: VIA 8237 : VIA 8237 : playback 4 : capture 1
<twosouls82> 00-01: VIA 8237 : VIA 8237 : playback 1 : capture 1
<wedgeV> twosouls82: try playing from more then 4 sources then
<twosouls82> hehehe... will try mythtv too
<wedgeV> unless dmixer is setup somehow, or you use a audio daemon, it wont work
<cpk2> aplay gives me static
<cpk2> is there a flag I am supposed to use for mp3s?
<cpk2> because -t mp3 didnt work
<wedgeV> it only plays wave
<twosouls82> cpk2: you will need extra codecs
<twosouls82> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wedgeV> do you have mpg123 installed?
<cpk2> I have mp3 codecs
<cpk2> I play mp3s in amarok
<wedgeV> aplay can only play wav
<cpk2> wedgeV: the man makes it quite obvious that it plays other formats =P
<wedgeV> oh, ok
<cpk2> but it looks like it doesnt do mp3 heh
<cpk2> wav raw au and something else that i forget
<twosouls82> wedgeV: even with 7 apps using sound, the output of 'cat /proc/asound/pcm | grep playback' doesn't change
<twosouls82> and all work fine
<wedgeV> twosouls82: hmm...
<twosouls82> told you
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> (sorry)
<wedgeV> twosouls82: do you have a /etc/asoundrc
<cpk2> ok, i found a wav to play while amarok was going and it worked
<twosouls82> wedgeV: no; No such file or directory
<wedgeV> or ~/.asoundrc ?
<wedgeV> cpk2: what output plugin do you use in amarok?
<twosouls82> wedgeV: neither
<wedgeV> weird indeed
<twosouls82> all works out of the box
<cpk2> its on autodetect
<cpk2> and i dont have any of those files either
<twosouls82> cpk2: use the xine engine to be sure
<wedgeV> can you try to set it to use alsa?
<cpk2> I am using xine engine and then its on auto
<twosouls82> cpk2: you don't need them.. works here, without those, so
<wedgeV> try xine and alsa
<twosouls82> yup indeed
<wedgeV> and try playing aplay when playing with amarok
<cpk2> its on xine and alsa and playing, turning on aplay...
<cpk2> and 2 streams is no problem
<wedgeV> doh
<twosouls82> :D and more?
<cpk2> i started kaffeine too
<cpk2> 3 streams and its fine =P
<twosouls82> tattaaa
<cpk2> and who knows if gaim and konversation still try to tie up the sound even with the sound on them off
<twosouls82> cpk2: use alsa whenever you can instead of 'auto', I mean for all apps... and use xine where possible (better sound and threading)
<wedgeV> well, i have no idea how thats working for you
<cpk2> well, i never bothered configuring the sound stuff on amarok since it "just worked"
<twosouls82> hehe
<twosouls82> lazy ass
<twosouls82> cpk2: alsa and xine take care of it all, no extra config needed mate
<Sharketor> hello
<Sharketor> a question for you
<twosouls82> lo Sharketor
<Sharketor> How can I see the hidden files?
<cpk2> well not changing it is even better than having to change from "auto" to "alsa"
<cpk2> hehe
<Sharketor> ctrl-h doesnt work
<cpk2> Sharketor: in konq or on a command line?
<twosouls82> cpk2: you have oss too, I assume that is auto
<Sharketor> konq
<wedgeV> cpk2:  can you /msg me your 'aplay -L' output ?
<twosouls82> Sharketor: View -> show hidden files
<wedgeV> or use that
<wedgeV> http://rafb.net/paste/
<Sharketor> ok thanks
<cpk2> http://rafb.net/paste/results/phQ6cD18.html
<cpk2> its pretty long
<twosouls82> later ppl
<wedgeV> yep
<cpk2> twosouls82: whats the difference between oss and alsa?
<wedgeV> you have dmixer configured
<cpk2> and how do I find out what auto points to?
<cpk2> wedgeV: then I guess ubuntu does do it for you =P
<wedgeV> yea
<wedgeV> but it doesnt for me
<cpk2> because I have no clue how to set up dmixer
<cpk2> because in fedora only having one stream pissed me off and I finally tried to fix it and never managed to
<cpk2> so when it comes to getting multiple streams I am clueless heh
<wedgeV> oh, alsa automatically uses dmix now
<wedgeV> hmm
<wedgeV> maybe it wasnt working for me because of oss apps
<wedgeV> cpk2: can you try running 2 instances of mpg123-oss ?
<cpk2> wedgeV: eh?
<wedgeV> mpg123-oss <mp3file> & mpg123-oss <othermp3file>
<morghanphoenix> Any recomendations for a distro to use on this PII I've got sitting here, Kubuntu isn't going to cut it.
<cpk2> i dont have mpg123-oss
<wedgeV> ok
<cpk2> wedgeV: I hope you can figure out how to get 2 streams =\ i remember only having one was pretty annoying/frustrating for me =(
<Dsbeerf> hi someone can help me ? i have two sound card and sometime on reboot it switch card how to select default card ?
<zen> why do you have 2 sound cards
<Dsbeerf> im a mixer music editor i need i to do some job
<zen> cool
<zen> well as far as i know you need to do it in root so enable root log in and log into root and then change the sound options
<zen> there
<berkes> what is the best way to find installed packages ordered by size?
<berkes> I want to do some house cleaning and want to remove the largest (unused) packages.
<Torched_> just buy a new hard drive
<nebi> espaol
<Lord_Sandman> re
<berkes> Torched_: yea. lets just install everything.
<Nickste> hi all
<reader> HI
<Nickste> Can I do this with my kubuntu desktop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<nebi> como conecto al canal espaol de kubuntu
<Nickste> do u have to be registered to post in this channel?
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> Nickste: yes
<apokryphos> as in no you don't have to be registered, and yes you can do that with kubuntu
<Nickste> ah :)
<Nickste> how!?
<apokryphos> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Nickste> thank you :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello guys, hope somebody of you can help me understanding this problem with basic networking: at boot time this error shows up ( the system starts correctly anyway ): http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Wsg6Ns42.html can anybody help me understanding how to fix it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> here it is a copy of my /etc/network/interfaces too: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/AVtm0g20.html
<ubuntu> no luck with 6.10 installation hangs after language selection
<ubuntu> any ideas, the machine was running 6.06 without any problems
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, instead?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: here it is the output: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/NORLyh31.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: what do you think?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: want to pastebin /etc/networking/interfaces?
* Hobbsee notes that that is weird
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [13:22]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> here it is a copy of my /etc/network/interfaces too: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/AVtm0g20.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: any idea?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, sorry.  that all looks fine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, and you know what it is even more weird?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i go in the networking module with this settings: http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshotos2.png
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i apply them, or if i write directly ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.9 netmask 255.255.255.0 nothing works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> while when i go in the wireless setting module and i choose the same settings, everything works fine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i use dhclient to "refresh" my connection i use to kill all the dhclient processes and then "sudo dhclient eth1 "
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in the case of static ip is "ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.9 netmask 255.255.255.0" wrong? considering that is a wireless connection..
<ralphben> ello everyone!!
<ralphben> anybody has some tricks to speed up the graphics in X when running kubuntu in vmware?
<morghanphoenix> x11 libraries or header files could not be found. Make sure x11 development package is installed on your system.
<morghanphoenix> What's the package name for x11 development libraries?
<sebbar> hello everybody
<KrAmMeR> !kmyfirewall
<ubotu> kmyfirewall: iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1214 kB, installed size 4060 kB
<crusty> good morning! at least on this side of the world...now on kubuntu need info
<sam_> on this side of the world its 2pm
<sam_> :D
<crusty> sorry! new on cubuntu need help
<sebbar> I've got a strange problem on my pc with kubuntu edgy: the master channel of kmix doesn't change the sound volume at all, whereas the PCM channel does. Anybody knows hot to fix this?
<crusty> halhallo sam! have you got some time for me?
<tn3270> crusty : just ask, someone will jump in hopefully
<crusty> ok! i explane the problem anyway
<nickste> is there any way to make downloads, from update repositories, multithreaded?
<snikker> how can i read a data from ttyS0? i've used minicom but it don't work
<nickste> What version of KDE does dapper use?
<morghanphoenix> If I just used make on something and want to remove it, how do I?
<abattoir> nickste: Dapper shipped w/ KDE 3.5.2
<abattoir> nickste: 3.5.4 is the latest available stable release for it
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: make clean, i think
<morghanphoenix> Thanks, apt-get remove was right out the window on that one.
<morghanphoenix> But I did just sucessfully install from source for the first time, so I'm happy even if I have to remove it.
<wildchild> how can I check if my drivers for nvidia are allready installed?
* lunitik pokes openoffice.org-common ... 
<nickste> abattoir: does dapper update to 3.5.4?
<lunitik> It depends outdated -industrial and -crystal packages... any idea when these deps will be fixed... (and why its depending -industrial at all..)
<morghanphoenix> Mine only seems to update to 3.5.3
<nickste> hmmm
<lunitik> nickste: Riddell probably has packages for 3.5.4 ... its also in Edgy...
* lunitik also would like to know how to make usplash not try to use 600x480 ... can't remember the config file...
<nickste> and updating to edgy, from dapper... is it a big download?
<lunitik> nickste: yes
<nickste> doh :(
<Kubu> higi@HIGILINUX:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Kubu> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or director
<Kubu> anyone knows why it tells me this
<abattoir> nickste: yes, it does....
<Kubu> ?
<lunitik> nickste: it would likely take 40 mins AT LEAST even on cable....
<crusty> ok! my linux pc is part of a LAN...and conect to interner through a windows computer. I'm having problen with windows firewall with prevent AMULE to recive HI-ID. What can i do?
<abattoir> nickste: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<nickste> ta
<nickste> and on 384 adsl in south africa?!
<abattoir> Kubu: you dont have the ndiswrapper module in that location
<lunitik> abattoir: any idea the usplash config file?
<Kubu> how do i put it there?
<Kubu> i have installed ndiswrapper through synaptic
<lunitik> Kubu: dpkg -L ndiswrapper | grep *.ko  .... where does it say it put it?
<Kubu> it tells me ndiswrapper is not installed
<lunitik> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> lunitik: i think you specify the resolution in your menu.lst(grub), not sure though
<abattoir> Kubu: make sure you have ndiswrapper-utils and linux-restricted-modules installed
<DexterF> hi
<lunitik> abattoir: I'm like 90% sure there is a usplash config file someplace actually... with regular ubuntu, it actually disobeys they setting in there... (sets to 1024x768 despite no setting in menu.lst)
<DexterF> when I tell Adept to install build-essentials it wants to install "linux-kernel-headers"
<DexterF> but 2.6.11-headers. which is wrong. I need 2.6.15-27-k7 headers
<abattoir> lunitik: see if you have /etc/usplash.conf
<DexterF> whcih are installed. I'm pretty sure they will conflict. what should I do
<Kubu> how do i get linux-restricted-drivers, i dunno i have them abattoir
<abattoir> DexterF: i think l-k-h is the metapackage, where do you get 2.6.11? dapper shipped with 15
<SpentCasing> should i upgrade to dapper? im on breezy now
<lunitik> abattoir: dpkg -S /etc/usplash.conf says its not found... but it tab completed, and had contents... weird...
<Kubu> ive got them
<DexterF> abattoir: how should I know? that's what shows up in Adept.
<Kubu> :S
<lunitik> abattoir: surely usplash or kubuntu-artwork-usplash should have installed it?
* lunitik goes to try it out...
<abattoir> Kubu: linux-restricted-modules-<your kernel version> check if you have that installed
<abattoir> DexterF: ok, try installing it
<Kubu> yes i do
<SpentCasing> is ver. 6.06 much better than 5.10? should i upgrade?
<abattoir> Kubu: could you check if the ndiswrapper.ko file is present in the mentioned location?
<Kubu> its not!
<Kubu> oh
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<Kubu> actually it is
<abattoir> SpentCasing: it has newer versions of software and many bugfixes, so kinda, yes
<Kubu> its here
<Kubu>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/
<abattoir> Kubu: could you do a 'uname -r' in a terminal and post the output here?
<exceswater> hello guys
<exceswater> i need some help from you...
<Dendron> hey everyone
<exceswater> i have a problem with my kubuntu
<SpentCasing> hello
<Dendron> When i use this java applet, the sound is scratchy and jittery and not good. How do i tell JAVA to use a specific sound server (ALSA) http://vnes.thatsanderskid.com/
<exceswater> when it starts
<Dendron> Click english games on top left, then select any game on left. JAva applet loads, loads game ROM, and starts and sound is crap.
<DexterF> abattoir: I had it installed. then tried to install vmware-tools which require a build toolchain. it complained about the headers, whereever I pointed it
<exceswater> can u help me guys
<lunitik> BLAH... it works now on shutdown... but its ignoring the config on startup... still saying it doesn't have an image for 640x480... lame
<DexterF> the ones in /usrc/include wouldnt work, the ones in /usr/src/linux/include neither
<nickste> how do I get kubuntu to use the fglrx driver that I have just downloaded. (used apt-get to install it)
<Kubu> abbatoir
<lunitik> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickste> thanks
<Kubu> abattoir: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/
<lunitik> nickste: just enter 'fglrx' as Driver for video card setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf though... assuming its loaded...
<Kubu> the modprobe looks at 2.6.15-27
<lunitik> nickste: thats likely not the prefered way though
<Kubu> i mean the other way round
<SpentCasing> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> DexterF: you are trying to install b-e or l-k-h ?
<abattoir> Kubu: what kernel are you running now? where does ndiswrapper look?
* lunitik wonders what b-e is?
<abattoir> build-essential
<lunitik> ahh
<nickste> thanks lunitik
<abattoir> lunitik: splash worked?
<SpentCasing> what's the site to i can edit my sources list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lunitik> abattoir: scroll up
<abattoir> SpentCasing: what do you want to do exactly?
<abattoir> SpentCasing: get a 'fresh' sources.list?
<DexterF> abattoir: b-e. dep on that header package
<Kubu> ive copied it into the other kernel
<lunitik> SpentCasing: what do you want to do?
<Kubu> now its working i think
<abattoir> Kubu: ugh, it generally doesn't work that way :P
<lunitik> SpentCasing: edgy is still development software... if you can't figure out how to install, you probably shouldn't
<SpentCasing> abattoir: i cant apt-get dist-upgrade, so im assuming i need to change my list
<lunitik> SpentCasing: there is no other reason to dist-upgrade
<Kubu> uhm
<SpentCasing> im on brezzy 5.10
<SpentCasing> *breezy
<Moataz> hi
<abattoir> SpentCasing: are you trying to upgrade to dapper/edgy?
<lunitik> SpentCasing: /etc/apt/sources.list ... all cases of 'breezy' change to 'dapper'
<lunitik> abattoir: you think he should be running edgy? heh
<abattoir> lunitik: no, i'm asking him what he is trying to do
<Moataz> I want to but a DVDRW, Will it be detected automatically after installation? or I need to take certain steps or even reinstall the os?
<SpentCasing> abattoir: i just want to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<lunitik> Moataz: data dvd's will work ootb
<abattoir> Moataz: should be detected
<abattoir> !upgrade
<lunitik> SpentCasing: see what I just said
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SpentCasing> lunitik: right
<abattoir> SpentCasing: ^^^ follow the instructions for breezy->dapper
<Moataz> and i will be able to burn discs instanty?
<SpentCasing> thanks
<morghanphoenix> would a breezy package work right on dapper? Fluxbox specifically.
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: unlikely
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: do libc's match on dapper and breezy?
<Moataz> just for my information, does installing a new cpu requires reinstalling the os also?
<morghanphoenix> Unsure, I never used breezy.
<BazziR> Moataz: usually not
<lunitik> Moataz: no
<felixjet> mmmm, how can i see the videos of windows media ? that online videos in the websites
<lunitik> BazziR: can you think of a case where the answer would be "yes"?
<Moataz> so i only need that if the motherboard fails and i get a new one?
<lunitik> felixjet: w32codecs
<BazziR> lunitik: going 32->64bit and wanting a 64bit OS ;)
<lunitik> Moataz: just swap harddrives... and install a new kernel
<abattoir> lunitik: or a new harddisk :P
<twosouls82> lunitik: when the new is 64 instead of 32 bit and you want the system to be 64bit
<felixjet> lunitik: thats the codec... i need the windows media plugin for firefox
<Moataz> lunitik: that for a new cpu or a motherboard?
<DexterF> how do I get the file list of a not installed package at the cli?
<twosouls82> hehe someone beat me
<DexterF> dpkg -c won't work
<lunitik> twosouls82: then you will probably just reinstall... sure... but today... 64bit software outside the kernel gives you very little performance difference
<lunitik> DexterF: surely its easier to use apt-file to search for the file instead?
<DexterF> lunitik: I want the entire content of a package, not a file
<twosouls82> lunitik: true and since I don't like the hassle, I have a 32 bit 64 bit sys
* lunitik has never wanted to see contents of uninstalled packages
<lunitik> In almost 6 years... never
<DexterF> good for you.
<lunitik> DexterF: what are you trying to actually do?] 
<twosouls82> dpkg -L <pkname>
<lunitik> DexterF: still looking for where ndiswrapper put the file?
<DexterF> wanna see where the files of a package would go if I installed it
<lunitik> twosouls82: thats for installed packages
<twosouls82> true, and he didn't ask that?
<twosouls82> my bad
<DexterF> huh? ndiswrapper?
* lunitik is confused why DexterF isn't just installing something... then looking where it put things
<twosouls82> DexterF: use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<twosouls82> it has a nice form to query the files
<DexterF> I suspect the package to fuck up things if I install it. Look, I just wanna do it, not explain why, ok?
* twosouls82 thinks someone deserves his name
<twosouls82> amen DexterF
<DexterF> twosouls82: link almost slipped by my attention over this "discussion"... thanks
<twosouls82> DexterF: it isn't even a odd question, hence the page ;)
<DexterF> its a dapper package?!
* DexterF is confused
<Dendron> I anyone else getting garbled sound when running this Ninetendo emulator. This site lets you play NES ROMS from their list. Its sweet. Just sound is messy. Someone check to confirm. http://vnes.thatsanderskid.com/
<lunitik> twosouls82: where do I recognize your name from? planetkde perhaps?
<twosouls82> heh beats me lunitik
<morghanphoenix> I get garbled sound whenever I run anything except for MP3 & DVDs
<DexterF> (should mention I only have kub in a vm so I can support friends to whom I recommended it... I usually run Slackware...)
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> DexterF: rather not tell that :P
<DexterF> ;)
<Niy_glaedr> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> DexterF: what was confusing you?
<DexterF> twosouls82: me :P I was thinking dapper was 5.10 for a moment. nevermind.
<twosouls82> L)
<DexterF> still boggles my mind why there's 2.6.11 headers in dapper
<DexterF> as, like someone mentioned it was shipped with 2.6.15
<lunitik> DexterF: I don't see that site giving me ROM's to download? If you can download them, tried zsnes?
<msm> hi all
<twosouls82> DexterF: :) dunno, I had 2.6.15 since the start
<DexterF> lunitik: ???
<msm> Excuse me! Should someone say me how to set Firefox as default browser on kubuntu?
<lunitik> DexterF: where did I lose you?
<morghanphoenix> snes9xexpress works great.
<DexterF> lunitik: ROMs?
<DexterF> what?
<twosouls82> msm: set it in kcontrol
<lunitik> DexterF: game images...
<DexterF> what are you on about?
<DexterF> (?!??!?!)
<Niy_glaedr> '
<twosouls82> lunitik: pay attention dude, it was Dendron
<lunitik> DexterF: you're trying to use a Nintendo emulator... and don't know about ROM's?
<morghanphoenix> Wrong capital D
<girl_next_door> hi
<twosouls82> may that be the quote of the year "Wrong capital D" :P
<twosouls82> hi girl_next_door
<girl_next_door> hi2
<msm> twosouls82: in which item I can find this setting?
<lunitik> msm: KControl > KDE Components > File Assosiations > text > html ... remove Konqi from its list...
<twosouls82> kcontrol -> kde components -> component chooser -> web browser
<morghanphoenix> what's the diferance between gzip & bzip2?
<twosouls82> and don't listen to that lunitik solution
<msm> twosouls82: Ok thanks. bye
<Dexter_F> ah, great, my ISP fscked up again...
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: pretty much everything except its goal
<lunitik> twosouls82: your method works... as does mine  :/
<twosouls82> lunitik: this IS the way
* lunitik notes in Edgy Component Chooser is blank... 
<twosouls82> and he asked for that
<twosouls82> not A solution
<Dexter_F> msm: in kcontrol, kde components
<lunitik> twosouls82: whatever...
<morghanphoenix> Trying to install something and I've got two identical packages, except for extension.
<lunitik> twosouls82: in kde there is at least 4 ways to do everything... calling your way the right way is idiotic
<twosouls82> lunitik: you should join a club that want to discuss things like that
<lunitik> twosouls82: both methods change the same config file btw
<morghanphoenix> There's only one thing that's always the right way
<morghanphoenix> And that's making backups
<morghanphoenix> Always the right thing to do
<comadore> HI Can somebody tell me how to off X serwer ??
<Dexter_F> how to what?
<comadore> becouse i can't install NVIDIA drivers
<comadore> X.org
<lunitik> comadore: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<comadore> ok ;)
<lunitik> comadore: stick sudo infront of that
<Dexter_F> ah
<lunitik> comadore: just to get X going though... can just use 'nv' as video Driver...
<lunitik> comadore: won't get you 3d prettiness... but it'll work
<comadore> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not running/etc/init.d/kdm: line 109: kill: (4779) - Operacja niedozwolona
<comadore> wjat have i do ?
<lunitik> twosouls82: ahh... from your(?) emoticon set...
<lunitik> comadore: then X shouldn't be running?
<twosouls82> lunitik: might be.. but remember all emoticons are stolen except for the clown
<comadore> yes
<comadore> X must be off..
<comadore> ??
<twosouls82> comadore: you could try "/etc/init.d/x11-common stop"
<lunitik> twosouls82: works for me... most of my contacts are on MSN... nice to actually see their emoticons... I make my own sets by merging a bunch anyways
<lunitik> comadore: ps -e | grep X
<twosouls82> lunitik: tell me when you do.. I will remove mine by then
<lunitik> comadore: return anything?
<lunitik> twosouls82: heh... I don't upload them anywhere... would likely offend lots of people stealing from like 20 sets...
<comadore> lutnik  PL ??
<lunitik> comadore: what?
<twosouls82> lunitik: then let me know, and I will upload it
<twosouls82> :D
<comadore> hey
<lunitik> comadore: did 'ps -e | grep X' return anything?
<comadore> if i used command like "xkill" and i push on my background how i can run again ?;/
<twosouls82> or even 'pidof X'
<lunitik> twosouls82: no, because X isn't the process name  ;)
<lunitik> twosouls82: I'm just too lazy to type Xorg
<twosouls82> pidof X
<twosouls82> 12288
* twosouls82 is confused now
* lunitik doesn't get it... but ok
<nickste> I'm busy using this guide: http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060426000315224  to install XGL and Compiz. I'm getting an error in that it can't find the cgwd package. Any ideas?
<lunitik> twosouls82: that shouldn't work... because its not the process name... thats like pidof a returning amaroks process id  :/
<twosouls82> pidof Xorg
<twosouls82> twosouls82@psycho:~/Compile$
<twosouls82> nothing
* lunitik is confused... the process name is 'Xorg'  :/
* lunitik gets over it
<lunitik> !find cgwd
<morghanphoenix> Moment of truth, resetting to see if everything works, glad I have backups just in case.
<ubotu> Package/file cgwd does not exist in dapper
<lunitik> !search cgwd
<ubotu> Found:
<lunitik> !find cgwd edgy
<ubotu> Package/file cgwd does not exist in edgy
<lunitik> hmm
<nickste> doh :(
<nickste> it says I need these repositories: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main & deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main  ... which i have done
<twosouls82> lunitik: it IS NOT... don't just tell ppl something... instead look at 'dpkg -L xserver-xorg | grep xorg' and at 'dpkg -L xserver-xorg | grep X' and see the truth
<twosouls82> :)
<nevena> cao svima
<lunitik> twosouls82: ps -e | grep X   :/
<twosouls82> lunitik: that is only the formal name of the server... that's why it is stated xorg there
<twosouls82> that aren't the binaries names
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> s/stated/statet
<lunitik> nickste: updated after adding?
<nickste> yep... just read now on beerorkid that you need to add "main-amd64" on the end of its' repository
* lunitik thinks AIGLX > Xgl ... and you can use Compiz with either...
<fpiadmin> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<fpiadmin> hello !
<twosouls82> hi
<nickste> lunatik: explain more please
<fpiadmin> I am looking for the command line 'mail' command
<fpiadmin> in what package is that ??
<Dexter_F> fpiadmin: sendmail, I think
<fpiadmin> not 'THE' sendmail ?
<lunitik> nickste: Xgl feels hackish... AIGLX is more thought out, and is merged into X tree
<Dexter_F> fpiadmin: no, the other sendmail
<lunitik> fpiadmin: most MTA's link to /usr/bin/sendmail for compatibility reasons
<nickste> ok... I'm using this tut: http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060426000315224 to get a "pimped" desktop... can I do the same with AIGLX, and if so.. how?
<lunitik> fpiadmin: also /usr/bin/mail etc also
<fpiadmin> hm apt-get install sendmail installs 'THE' sendmail, I don't need that, just need the 'mail' command
<fpiadmin> I am sure it exists outside 'THE sendmail'
<khirr> guys
<khirr> how can i change my pass since konsole?
<fpiadmin> yeah but in (k)ubuntu 6.06 it's not standard avaiable
<lunitik> fpiadmin: Compiz is what creates the effects... Xgl and AIGLX are simply backend's providing the ability.
<khirr> sudo passwd?
<fpiadmin> I just want my script to be able to mail stuff without installing sendsnail
<khirr> what is the command to change the pass?
<Dexter_F> passwd
<Dexter_F> just passwd
<flaccid> fpiadmin: you need a local MTA of some sort on linux
<khirr> thanks
<Dexter_F> meh
<lunitik> fpiadmin: postfix and exim both link to sendmail... using 'sendmail' would work... and would use whatever mta you have installed...
<lunitik> fpiadmin: ls -l /usr/bin/sendmail and /usr/bin/mail
<lunitik> Hmm, actually my Kubuntu box doesn't have that symlink  :/
<flaccid> scripts should call sendmail binary and not mail :)
<flaccid> it just needs to be a sendmail compatible MTA
<fpiadmin> luntik: I have no /usr/bin/sendmail or /usr/bin/mail
<fpiadmin> luntik: I apt-get install postifx, but doesn't give mail or sendmail command
<lunitik> fpiadmin: install postfix or (prefered mta)
<lunitik> fpiadmin: Kubuntu doesn't install one by default apparently
<fpiadmin> luntik: I think the 'mail' command is gone since 6.06
<fpiadmin> luntik: duh !
<Dexter_F> http://www.xkcd.com/c149.html
<lunitik> fpiadmin: duh? I think its bad actually... users have to actually pay attention to log files instead of being sent mail about any issues...
<lunitik> fpiadmin: not having it listen to external ports is one thing... its useful though
<flaccid> fpiadmin: symlink it
<khirr> guys
<khirr> one more error
<khirr> i cant install opera
<khirr> say dpkg is using pot other process
* lunitik wonders why one would want to?
<khirr> and i dont have other process runing
<ce> Hi, i have some trouble to spindown my disk.. i have a thinkpad z61m with sata. Anyone know the problem? hdparm just give errors
<khirr> T_T
<khirr> ?
<fpiadmin> flaccid: symlik it ? as in 'ln -s it mail' ?
<khirr> is for 32its version?
<lunitik> khirr: sudo pkill dpkg ; sudo dpkg -i opera-whatever.deb
<lunitik> fpiadmin: ln -s /usr/bin/postfix /usr/bin/sendmail
<fpiadmin> luntik: pay attention to log files ?
<khirr> i'll check
<lunitik> fpiadmin: umm, yeah
<lunitik> fpiadmin: unless you don't care about security and errors etc...
<fpiadmin> luntik: I feed them into splunk
<fpiadmin> muhahaha
* lunitik wonders why thats funny
<khirr> cant
<lunitik> khirr: stick 'sudo' infront and try again
<lunitik> wait
<khirr> (:(
<lunitik> wrong issue....
<Dexter_F> lunitik: dude you didn't just recommend someone to kill off dpkg without checking if its doing something critical like upgrading packages or so?
<lunitik> khirr: why does it say dpkg doesn't wanna die?
<Dexter_F> khirr: stop it
<khirr> i dunno
<lunitik> Dexter_F: why not? god invented dpkg -f install for a reason  :/
<Dexter_F> khirr: you most likely have dpkg running on a console doing something. find it. end it *porperly*
<flaccid> fpiadmin: yes
<khirr> if i restart, the proccess will die?
<Dexter_F> *properly
<lunitik> khirr: just do what I said  :/
<khirr> i did
<khirr> but cant stop
<flaccid> heh splunk rules the world. pitty its so expensive
<lunitik> khirr: why does it say it can't stop?
<khirr> i've closed all konsole
<lunitik> khirr: umm... then fire one up and do it again  :/
* Dexter_F leans back and grabs popcorn
<khirr> i'll restart
<khirr> lets see
<lunitik> khirr: no need to restart!!!!!!!
* flaccid eats some popcorn with Dexter
<lunitik> Dexter_F: If it was doing something important, it would have been done by now... else user would at least KNOW what its doing...
<lunitik> Dexter_F: I fail to see the drama in what I recommended? You're new to Debian huh?
<Dexter_F> no, I'm new to Kub.
<lunitik> Dexter_F: I've used Debian for 6 years... Sid no less... and rarely encounter issues
<Dexter_F> a user knowing what he's doing, good one.
<lunitik> Dexter_F: user just has to do what I tell them  :/
<lunitik> Dexter_F: would be nice if user could actually give feedback so I know whats going on... but can't even do that  :/
<flaccid> i think its a good idea to try and send the proper signal first instead of outright killing. imo.
<khirr> nice
<khirr> this run :D
<Dexter_F> besides I learned the hard way not to kill off dpkg or other apps using the package db, but then again - hey, do as you want
<lunitik> "Why does it say it can't die" "I'll just restart"... annoying
<collin> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and after I login to kde it says "couldn't start kstartupconfig please check installation", any ideas?
<flaccid> lunitik: if you cannot end a proces with the correct signal or kill, use kill -9 processname as last resort
<lunitik> Dexter_F: dpkg doesn't have a package db like rpm.... its just files in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<lunitik> flaccid: no shit... user hadn't even told me the error though... could have just been they didn't use sudo  :/
<flaccid> err thats kill -9 pid
<Dexter_F> it not really hard to see my point unless you want.
<lunitik> Dexter_F: Your point is invalid... I'm trying to enlighten you as to why
<Dexter_F> go enlighten me, mr 6-years-deb. (my mom has been driving a car for 25 years and still can't change a spark plug)
<flaccid> lunitik: [2006-10-11 00:14]  <lunitik> "Why does it say it can't die" "I'll just restart"... annoying
<collin> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and after I login to kde it says "couldn't start kstartupconfig please check installation", any ideas?
<lunitik> flaccid: yes.. its annoying because user ignored my question......
<khirr> guys, how can i install one file .tar
<flaccid> yeah i think khirr is from peru or something. non-english maybe
<lunitik> khirr: you don't want to... find a .deb
<Dexter_F> pretty big tone recommending people thing based on inaccurate and partly assumed information imo...
<lunitik> khirr: or an rpm, and use alien to produce a .deb
<khirr> but, is flash
<khirr> plugins for opera
<Tm_T> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> khirr: you can symlink to the flash plugins with opera
<Tm_T> khirr: look those
<morghanphoenix> How does one add a newly installed window manager to KDM?
<khirr> where?
<flaccid> morghanphoenix: if installed from a package, it should come up in the login manager as an option
<flaccid> khirr: i look for URL now
<morghanphoenix> installed from source
<khirr> thanks
<flaccid> morghanphoenix: read the doco of the WM
<flaccid> there is 1 xorg file to edit to add the entry, but you should read the doco
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: where in the Valley are you?
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: You're in Phoenix aren't you?
<collin> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and after I login to kde it says "couldn't start kstartupconfig please check installation", any ideas?
<khirr> how can i put opera as my prefery browser?, i dont wanna use konqueror
<morghanphoenix> No, it's my last name
<flaccid> khirr: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#flash . however if you have flash installed from ubuntu source then you can symlink or just add the plugin dir to opera prefs
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: ahh... using Qwest... thought that was a local company mostly...
<khirr> i'll check now
<morghanphoenix> All over the pacific northwest, can't seem to get anybody but them.
<flaccid> morghanphoenix: which window manager?
<morghanphoenix> Fluxbox
<khirr> thanks for the informatio flaccid
<khirr> :D
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: why didn't you just install the package?
<morghanphoenix> Couldn't find one for dapper
<morghanphoenix> only breezy
<flaccid> np khirr
<lunitik> !find fluxbox
<ubotu> Found: fluxbox
<Dexter_F> khirr: in kde control center -> components -> browser put "opera -newpage"
<flaccid> so which wm is it, morghan?
<lunitik> flaccid: flux
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<flaccid> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<morghanphoenix> I'm gonna have to get new repos
<khirr> my menu is in spanish
<morghanphoenix> I keep having problems
<khirr> ;S
<flaccid> is flux, fluxbox?
<lunitik> morghanphoenix: 0.9.14 is in dapper universe
<lunitik> flaccid: no... its a flux copacitor
<khirr> thanks
<khirr> i did
<flaccid> sick
<collin> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and after I login to kde it says "couldn't start kstartupconfig please check installation", any ideas?
<Dexter_F> khirr: first row, last item (compenents here)
<flaccid> i need a delorian now
<lunitik> collin: we saw the first time... and if we knew the answer, we'd have helped you
<collin> lunitik: sorry, i thought that no one saw, thanks for replying
<Dexter_F> khirr: there left row, last item ("standard components")
<lunitik> collin: try back in a few hours or something... maybe someone will be here that is knowledgeable to it...
<Dexter_F> there should be an entry about web browser
<flaccid> collin: this may help. don't know if its the same issue. google might help further. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1667054
<lunitik> collin: or try #debian-kde (don't tell them its kubuntu though) or #kde... maybe they'll be able to help
<khirr> my prefery browser is now opera :D
<morghanphoenix> Something is seriously wrong here, packages aren't there when I try it to begin with, then I try again and they're there?
<morghanphoenix> apt couldn't find xine the other day
<azzco> Hi I'm trying to create a /home partition... I've made the partion But I don't know how to move everything and make ubuntu use my partition from the start...
<flaccid> azzco: us /home currently mounted?
<flaccid> us=is
<lunitik> azzco: make sure the user is assigned the dir... via /etc/passwd
<nickste> does one get beryl for kubuntu  64, and ATI?
<lunitik> azzco: as for moving data... cp and mv ...
<azzco> flaccid you mean my current home or my new partition?
<milian> i want to make a notify sound via shell using the program beep but I cant hear nothing :(
<lunitik> azzco: (depending what you actually want to do)
<flaccid> azzco: which one is it?
<flaccid> new or old atm ?
* lunitik doesn't like being ignored
<azzco> I'm using home ATM... do I have to do this from a CD or something?
<azzco> (using old)
<morghanphoenix> I used mount /dev/hdb1 /home
<nickste> !find beryl
<morghanphoenix> that's all
<ubotu> Package/file beryl does not exist in dapper
<morghanphoenix> but I was working with a fresh install
<flaccid> azzco: is your new partition blank and you need to copy the files first?
<azzco> flaccid yes
<flaccid> azzco: is the new partition mounted yet?
<azzco> yes in "/newhome"
<khirr> this RUN :D
<khirr> i have flash suport now :D
<flaccid> azzco: ok. what fs is the new partition?
<flaccid> khirr: congrats
<azzco> fs? o.O
<khirr> like linux :D
<flaccid> filesystem
<azzco> ext3, flaccid
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> first do a sudo cp -R /home/* /newhome
<flaccid> when its copied, unmount /newhome
<fpiadmin> thx bye !
<flaccid> then change your /etc/fstab for /home to the new /dev/hd$
<flaccid> fpiadmin: cya
<flaccid> then umount /home
<khirr> guys, i wanna use "wine", what is the repository to can do it?
<collin> i'm new to irc, how do i exit a channel?
<flaccid> then sudo mount -a to remount all parts in /etc/fstab
<flaccid> collin: /part or /part #channel
<flaccid> !wine > khirr
<collin> thanks
<azzco> thx flaccid I'll try
<flaccid> cool. hope you understand what the process is about
<khirr> to can download with adept, what is the line that i should add
<khirr> ?
<flaccid> the package is called wine
<flaccid> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> can't remember which source. can you select and install it in adept?
<azzco> don't use the ubuntu repo
<azzco> I'll check source
<Dexter_F> abattoir: still around? I checked back my sources.list, all dapper. the headers are 2.6.11 for reasons beyond me.
<milan> hey i want to listen to a online radio station, but rythmbox or xmms won't open it
<flaccid> good question i'd like to know. how do you check which source a package is from?
<milan> i think it's a codec issue but the wiki is offline
<azzco> "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" there's the repo from winehq.com
<flaccid> thats it
<abattoir> Dexter_F: that's weird...
<azzco> BTW flaccid you wtoe /home/* you meant the * as the account name right? it's taking alot of time but I guess that my /home has grown a bit...
<khirr> just i need wine to can run my exes files?
<abattoir> flaccid: 'apt-cache madison <package>' ?
<khirr> not need library?
<azzco> khirr yes
<khirr> where can i download these librarys?
<flaccid> azzco: it will take time. you could of used the -v switch to see each file copying. before you unmount /newhome check that /newhome is correct.
<azzco> khirr: you might have to add a .DLL or too to windows/system32 but else you should be able to run an exe with "wine *.exe"
<flaccid> abattoir: thats sweet thanks mate
<khirr> uhmm
<flaccid> wine also appears to be in univserse. wine | 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 | http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<khirr> yestarday i installed wine, but in AMD64 version, but doesnt run, told me install 32 bits version, that i did, but i remember install both library
<azzco> flaccid it's recomended to download from winehq
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> that version is  wine | 0.9.22~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1 | http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> well thats what i get with apt-cahce
<sF|Xemanth^> any guys using dapper x64 + ati fglx ?
<flaccid> i have the winehq one installed
<khirr> wow, lots librarys
<azzco> I'll be AFK a while... I'll try to see how the new /home partion has turned out when I'll get back THX for the help flaccid
<flaccid> ok cool
<visik7> he
<visik7> y
<visik7> anyone with kde3.5.2 ?
<[GuS] > people, there is a way to add auto. a Windows boot to the grub?
<visik7> anyone with kde3.5.2 can go to amazon.com and tell me if it possible to see the page ?
<flaccid> !grub [GuS] 
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<[GuS] > flaccid, i've ask about doing that
<[GuS] > not about grub...
<[GuS] > i know how to add my hand
<[GuS] > i am just askin if there is a auto. way...
<flaccid> oh like a gui frontend?
<[GuS] > no flaccid
<[GuS] > to add the lines inside menu.list...
<flaccid> what do you mean by auto?
<[GuS] > automatically (auto.)
<[GuS] > 
<flaccid> sorry i dont understand
<KDEfanboy> visik7: try #ubuntu next
<[GuS] > bueh...
<DarkWizzard> guys http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26160/
<KDEfanboy> i'd try if i had 3.5.2
<[GuS] > again... i am askin for a way to add automatically the boot of WinXP on the grub menu list...
<flaccid> so who does the adding?
<flaccid> or what
<DarkWizzard> sudo grub-update
<DarkWizzard> if I remeber good
<[GuS] > flaccid, when you install Ubuntu after a windows, it does
<DarkWizzard> or smth like that
<flaccid> i understand
<[GuS] > so.. i want to know wich is the command
<flaccid> DarkWizzard ^^
<Tm_T> oh my...
<flaccid> shmm i don't have that
<[GuS] > that commmand does not exist DarkWizzard ..
<DarkWizzard> wait then
<flaccid> sudo update-grub
<DarkWizzard> that then
<DarkWizzard> :D
<flaccid> worked for me then
* flaccid never knew that
<flaccid> nice DarkWizzard
<[GuS] > that yes, but that really take in count all partitions?
<[GuS] > it think not
<[GuS] > i think first must play with devices.map
<flaccid> hmm sorry i don't know
<[GuS] > and then execute that command
<[GuS] > i will try later...
<DarkWizzard> guys
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have an ideea about this problem
<DarkWizzard> ?
<DarkWizzard>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26160/
<[GuS] > lets see
<[GuS] > Danker_,
<[GuS] > DarkWizzard, *
<[GuS] > that is not a problem
<[GuS] > LInux uses all memory as cache
<DarkWizzard> is that normal ?
<DarkWizzard> yeah but
<DarkWizzard> shouldn't it write to a swap partition
<DarkWizzard> I checked it on other systems
<[GuS] > and the releases when is using it
<DarkWizzard> and it wasn't 0
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> can any1 help me with a kubuntu start problem ?
<DarkWizzard> could you please paste your output to sudo cat /proc/meminfo |grep Swap
<[GuS] > i always have low free memory.... and from what i know... Linux uses it all.. for a fast access when is needed
<DarkWizzard> ok I understand that
<abattoir> exceswater: what's the problem?
<exceswater> hi abattoir
<flaccid> [GuS] : thats normal
<DarkWizzard> but it should use swap
<[GuS] > of course
<[GuS] > is normal
<flaccid> i have 8mb free atm
<richardh_> Hello everyone....I'm trying to connect my notebook to a TV to watch DVDs...anyone know how to do this properly?
<abattoir> exceswater: hello
<DarkWizzard> ok but my problem is this
<DarkWizzard> SwapTotal:           0 kB
<flaccid> only 192mb swap used
<DarkWizzard> SwapFree:            0 kB
<DarkWizzard> SwapCached:          0 kB
<exceswater> it seems like everytime i start my pc the settings wizzards keeps ask about some things
<DarkWizzard> is this normal ?
<[GuS] > yes. why not?
<exceswater> like language, location, the appearance
<[GuS] > ha much ram do you have?
<DarkWizzard> 256
<exceswater> it seems like it doesn't remember the settings
<exceswater> why ?
<[GuS] > mm
<azzco> flaccid: the copy was succesful but some files are owned by root now...
<abattoir> exceswater: kpersonalizer?
<flaccid> [GuS] : what you got for more /etc/fstab | grep -i swap
<[GuS] > seems like your swap is not working...
<flaccid> azzco: thats weird
<[GuS] > flaccid, ?
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<flaccid> oops i meant that for DarkWizzard
<DarkWizzard> thats what I suspect to
<exceswater> something like that
<DarkWizzard>  /dev/hda7 none swap sw 0 0
<[GuS] > DarkWizzard, like is disabled.. or have not assigned some space for it
<DarkWizzard> I looked in gparted
<[GuS] > you have swap part?
<exceswater> yes abattoir
<DarkWizzard> and it says unknown filesystem for it
<exceswater> kpersonalizer
<DarkWizzard> yeah I have
<exceswater> is starting everytime
<[GuS] > so... thats the problem
<abattoir> exceswater: open kate as root, 'kdesu kate /usr/bin/startkde'
<DarkWizzard> but it was done when I installed breezy
<[GuS] > and in /etc/fstab.. what do you have in swap line?
<abattoir> exceswater: look for 'kpersonalizerrc General FirstLogin true'
<DarkWizzard>  /dev/hda7 none swap sw 0 0
<DarkWizzard> thats all
<nikkiana> hey.... does anyone know if there's a better HTML editor/text pad type program for Linux other than Bluefish?
<abattoir> exceswater: change true to false, and save that file
<[GuS] > thats ok DarkWizzard  indeed
<[GuS] > but try to format again the swap part
<DarkWizzard> how
<DarkWizzard> in qparted ?
<[GuS] > yes
<DarkWizzard> as linux swap
<[GuS] > Q or Gparted
<n8k99> nikiana: i like to use kate but you can also try Quanta
<[GuS] > yes
<abattoir> nikkiana: you want a full blown Web Dev env?
<[GuS] > first
<DarkWizzard> does it need a mount point ?
<Dexter_F> abattoir: heh. weird. the build script now looked for the headers in /lib/modules/2.6.15-17... and it worked. never would have looked there in the first place and I'm totally clueless why it now sees them. but alright.
<[GuS] > do mount | grep swap
<[GuS] > be sure is not mounted
<flaccid> DarkWizzard: what ya got for sudo fdisk -l | grep -i swap
<[GuS] > (but for sure, is not)
<DarkWizzard>  /dev/hda7            7801        7873      586341   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<exceswater> abattoir:
<abattoir> Dexter_F: well, it worked, so best not to worry about it :P
<exceswater> it says it cannot connect to X server abattoir] 
<flaccid> [GuS] : swap is mount none. not shown in mount
<DarkWizzard> I see
<Dexter_F> abattoir: totally againt my nature but I'll try that for a change :)
<DarkWizzard>  /dev/hda7            7801        7873      586341   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<DarkWizzard> Is this ok ?
<khirr> guys
<n8k99> hi khirr
<khirr> one program to can open my msn?
<khirr> ello
<[GuS] > so in gparted tells you unknow?
<khirr> but not be gaim, kopete or aMSN
<DarkWizzard> khirr: kopete,gaim
<DarkWizzard> yeah it does
<khirr> but, dont like..
<[GuS] > thats weird
<khirr> are ugly (:
<n8k99> khirr: your msn email account or your instant messenger
<[GuS] > try then to format
<khirr> messenger
<abattoir> exceswater: you dont see a kate window being launched?
<shriphani> heya talking from fluxbox
<DarkWizzard> can I mess up things to badly ?
<flaccid> its fairly small number of cyls but yeah
<[GuS] > at least it seems it not in use.. by showing you 0mb
<shriphani> i actually like it
<n8k99> khirr: you can get new themes for all those im clients
<[GuS] > nop
<exceswater> no
<abattoir> Dexter_F: i'm guessing you did not have the headers installed for your current kernel version...
<[GuS] > DarkWizzard, if you afraid
<[GuS] > do that with Live CD
<khirr> but, i wanna see them for exameple for email acc, and in kopete i cant
<exceswater> it says it cannot conect to x server
<[GuS] > (dapper live for example)
<[GuS] > that comes with Qtparted
<n8k99> khirr: you want to be able to send an email to a contact from kopete?
<khirr> no
<shriphani> kde is trying to be osx isnt it ?
<flaccid> yeah check the start and end in fdisk on the live boot for a start
<[GuS] > shriphani,  ??
<n8k99> khirr: what is it you are trying to do?
<DarkWizzard> ok I'll try formating it
<khirr> i wanna see my contac list for email, not for name to show
<n8k99> i see
<shriphani> [GuS] , what ?
<abattoir> exceswater: ok, go to /usr/bin in konqueror, right click starkde and select 'Edit as Root'
<Dexter_F> abattoir: possible I booted -386 instead of -k7, yes. tho 386 headers were installed, too. well, ok, I got it cleaned up and can scan...
<[GuS] > shriphani, kde its own style
<exceswater> done
<exceswater> thanks mate :d
<exceswater> it was anoying
<n8k99> you can link the contact list in kopete to your contacts in Kontact, khirr
<abattoir> exceswater: :)
<[GuS] > did you look into Plasma? Oxigen icons shriphani ?
<khirr> no no, thats no the problem
<[GuS] > is the next kde look
<n8k99> khirr and you can chose to display the name as your contacts appear in you addressbook instead of msn
<shriphani> [GuS] , nope
<n8k99> khirr: ok
<shriphani> could you gimme a link
<khirr> how?
<khirr> how?'???
<[GuS] > http://www.oxygen-icons.org/ - http://plasma.kde.org/
<khirr> i wanna see kopete list contacts for email
<n8k99> khirr: right click on the contact in your buddy list, select properties
<khirr> ok
<khirr> then?
<n8k99> khirr: then change the address book link for that contact
<khirr> no there is opt to email
<khirr> just to put the name that i want
<khirr> are about 200 contacts...hard work
<LjL> what's the correct way to make yourself invisible on kopete (jabber network) to a signle contact?
<n8k99> khirr: yes I know, I haven't ofund a better way to link them but when I am in Kmail and get an email from someone, it tells me if they are availbel for chat
<khirr> where can i download kmail?
<n8k99> khirr: do you have kontact?
<qkr> hi
<n8k99> khirr: it should be included in kubuntu
<khirr> nop
<flaccid> khirr: if not open your favourite package manager and install package kmail
<n8k99> khirr: what is teh default email client you have?
<n8k99> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> its in main
<khirr> no one
<flaccid> interesting
<flaccid> don't know where that went
* n8k99 thinks that to be the strangest thing ever
<flaccid> yeah totally
<qkr> when I start Adept Manager I get this message "You will not be able to change system settings, because another process is using the packaging system database". What to do?
<abattoir> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<abattoir> qkr: ^^^^^
<n8k99> that's part of what makes kubuntu K_ubuntu
<qkr> thanks
<abattoir> qkr: execute the first command in a terminal
<exceswater> abattoir
<exceswater> another question
<exceswater> i have installed some things from adept
<abattoir> exceswater: sure
<exceswater> and i cannot find them on menu
<exceswater> on games
<exceswater> i have to mention that i am kinda noob
<abattoir> exceswater: you installed them now?
<exceswater> few mins ago
<abattoir> exceswater: did you restart KDE after installation?
<abattoir> exceswater: ok, fine
<exceswater> yes
<abattoir> exceswater: oh, it doesnt show up after you restart KDE?
<exceswater> nope
<abattoir> exceswater: ok wait
<exceswater> and before i had same problem
<exceswater> and i still have
<abattoir> exceswater: run 'kbuildsycoca --incremental' in a terminal
<exceswater> some games and things installed in adept never show up
<exceswater> error : no database available
<abattoir> exceswater: ignore that
<abattoir> exceswater: see if the menu has been updated
<exceswater> not really
<qkr> I want to install apache and php, anything I need to know or just select packages in adept and go?
<abattoir> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<abattoir> qkr: ^^^ that might help
<qkr> thanks
<qkr> I have already installed mysql
<exceswater> why i cannot see installed things ?
<abattoir> exceswater: in the menu?
<exceswater> yes abattoir
<exceswater> and nowhere
<exceswater> i dunno where to look for them
<abattoir> exceswater: which app is this?
<exceswater> for example: robotour
<n8k99> execswater: alt+f2 then type robotour in the input field
<Hawkwind> n8k99: I believe he's trying to get the app to show in his menus
<Hawkwind> Which is what abattoir is helping him with
<daka_> how to reorganize repositories??.re-install..not working well now
<exceswater> yes Hawkwind
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<exceswater> and robotour is not the only thing that i cannot find
<Hawkwind> daka_: You can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<n8k99> Hawkwind: isn't there an applet that helps add non-kde items to teh menu
<n8k99> or a script
<daka_> hawkwind... I tried using other peoples's suggestions but did not work
<exceswater> also gnurobot
<Hawkwind> n8k99: He could run kmenuedit and add them manually
* n8k99 was thinking that
<mambru> Hi! I updated from dapper to edgy and almost everything seems to work fine. The only problem comes with the storage media option of system menu, now it limits itself to open the /media dir instead of the media:/ kioslave, and i can't mount partitions from konqueror, anybody had the same problem?
<azzco> flaccid: are you still there?
<flaccid> yeah barely
<crusty__> hallo!     help is required..how to make kubuntu see my USB PC webcamera SN0C105
<azzco> okay I'm about to edit my fstab... but I'm not sure if I might screw anything up...
<azzco> <mount point> for my new partition should be /home right, flaccid?
<abattoir> mambru: /media is 'feature' rather than a 'problem' ;)
<flaccid> yep
<abattoir> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abattoir> crusty__: ^^^^ that might help
<azzco> okay that's what I needed to hear :)
<thompa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mambru> abattoir: so, how am I supposed to mount my vfat partition from konqueror, I don't mind calling mount manually, but I guess that's not the user-friendly way...
<abattoir> mambru: you should have an option to mount in /media
<thompa> is there a simple way to reinstall grub to the other hard drive?
<crusty__> thank you very much...see what i can find...thanks again abattoir
<abattoir> crusty__: no problem :)
<Pompeio> Hello.
<abattoir> mambru: you don't when you rt. click on the partition/drive?
<mambru> abattoir: I fear I don't :-), not at least on the context menu
<abattoir> mambru: is this a usb drive?
<abattoir> i mean a usb flash drive?
<thompa> neverming found section changing disk drub is installed to
<mambru> abattoir: no, the windows partition
<mambru> abattoir: but it happens with all partitions or media
<thompa> if grub wont work well with sata , so it has to go on my IDE drive
<mambru> abattoir: has happened with 2 dapper's i updated to edgy, and one fresh edgy install from last week
<mambru> abattoir: maybe the spanish locales are causing the problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey buddies!? do you remember how is called the opensource firmware for routers ?
<abattoir> mambru: i dont think so...
<abattoir> mambru: i dont seem to have it too...
<mambru> abattoir: :-) I've been searching for related bugs, but I didn't manage to find any
<abattoir> mambru: on launchpad?
<mambru> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> mambru: i think it doesnt show because you'd need root privileges to mount it.... ?
<mambru> abattoir: the user flag is set on fstab, plus the user belongs to the disk group
<abattoir> mambru: ok, that wasn't the case here, so i thought of that
<abattoir> mambru: because usb disks / cdroms work fine here
<mambru> abattoir: running konqueror as root didn't show any mount option
<abattoir> mambru: that might be because the mediamanager might not be running
<mambru> abattoir: is that kded?
<abattoir> mambru: i dont think its a part of kded, not sure though
<phoenix_> wow, this is wierd
<phoenix_> irc in konsole
<hyper> hello abattoir :)
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<hyper> hello trappist :)
<intelikey> phoenix nothing wierd about that.         i have on gui running at all, about 90% of the time.
<hyper> abattoir: you remember I asked you about streaming mp3 through ssh?
<abattoir> hyper: no, i dont :P
<hyper> abattoir: don't worry... I solved it now with gnump3d
<trappist> hyper
<mambru> abattoir: do you know which process name should i be looking for? (the name of the media manager process)
<abattoir> mambru: no, that should be running as regular user, i meant for root
<collin> why is it when I am running kde 900 mb of memory are used up and when I run gnome only 200 mb are used?
<mambru> abattoir: oh, ok
<mambru> collin: check the memory with the free command, it is more realistic
<intelikey> hald ?
<collin> mambru: it says that 974 mb are used
<collin> xorg itself used like 280
<mambru> collin: that is because xorgs maps the card's memory onto its process space
<Hawkwind> collin: Linux handles memory completely different than Windows.  So most of it is probably cached which makes your system run faster as it's got stuff preloaded into memory
<intelikey> you are reading the allocated (buffered) usage.  the real usage collin x uses about 5m iirc
<mambru> collin: the -/+ buffers/cache line of free is what you should trust
<collin> mambru: okay, then what is the mem line for
<mambru> abattoir: I understood correctly that you were having the same problem I have?
* intelikey guesses that collin's system is actually using less than 300m
<abattoir> mambru: well, i can't see 'Mount' for hdd partitions, i see them for CD drives and usb flash drives
<collin> with the -/+ buffers/cache line it say it is using 237 mb
<mambru> collin: that includes cached files among other things that the kernel will ditch as soon as the memory is needed. It keeps them to minimize disk use
<mambru> disk use -> disk access
<intelikey> kubuntu will run in 64M of ram with no swap.   (not advised to do this.)
<mambru> abattoir: I'll try a CD, and see if it works
<collin> mambru: so the buffers/cache is what is really being used? and the Mem line is what?
<mambru> collin: I believe it's total memory used by programs + libraries (maybe duped) + buffers/cache
<intelikey> collin the mem line is what is being used.  just most of it is blank.   it's allocated for use by...  but empty.
<collin> does gnome do the same? or is this just kde's way of speeding things up?
<v3ctor> it is a linux thing..not gnome/kde
<intelikey> and if you had 1000 G of ram  (and the kernel supporte that much) linux would use about 90% of the ram just to run kde/gnome/whatever.
<intelikey> collin yes.  linux does that. not the DE
<v3ctor> you can run linux without a DE and see the same thing
<intelikey> but you would still have 999.9 G of free ram.
<intelikey> yes indeed. v3ctor
<Manyfold_> kde is so dam slow what can i do to speed things up?
<collin> maybe the system moniters for gnome and kde are different, because ksysguard says memory used is 972 mb and in system info program in gnome say that mem used is 217 mb
<intelikey> Mem:        255220      24016     231204          0        928      12676
<intelikey> no gui running ^
<mambru> abattoir: cd's (and usb drives I guess) work fine. I guess the problem started when I added noauto to my hdd partitions. In dapper it was possible and worked fine. I prefer that behaviour since in case of crash, only the mounted partitions would be left in inconsistent state
<intelikey> but that's not the typical setup either.
<v3ctor> the Mem free is physical memory, it is almost allocated imediatly into buffers and cache so it can beeasily accessed by the kernel
<v3ctor> which is why we look at the buffer/cache to see what is actually being used at the time
<collin> doesn't anyone know of a fix for phoenix bios hot keys on a toshiba labtop so i can change the screen brightness?
<cplctfd> hi everyone
<cplctfd> does anyone know where to find gnome themes? other than gnome-look
<abattoir> cplctfd: try asking at #ubuntu :P
<abattoir> mambru: i dont use noauto, so its not a problem for me, unless i manually unmount it, i still prefer 'mount' though ;)
<Hawkwind> cplctfd: art.gnome.org ?
<cplctfd> thx
<intelikey> collin if you can get the key code then the app loadkeys can fix it.  but you will need the code you get and the code you want it to be....   i.e.  echo 'keycode 125 = Decr_Console' | loadkeys   <--- that sets the left winkey to do what alt+left-arrow does. in the console.   btw have you tried using the hot keys in the console to see if they work there ?
<mambru> abattoir: I guess it can't be considered a flaw then. Out of the box works fine.
<abattoir> mambru: well, i'd personally say it is a flaw...
<abattoir> mambru: try filing a bug and see what the response is ;)
<intelikey> they'll prolly just say "use pmount"
<collin> intelikey: in the konsole, the hotkeys just make a ~
<intelikey> mot konsole.  console.
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1
<TheGateKeeper> any kubuntu desktop devs in here?
<intelikey> me realizes that if that's the first time he has pressed ctrl+alt+f1  he will probably reboot to get back to the gui....
<intelikey> /
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey: Ctrl + alt + f7
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper: there are, you might get their attention at #kubuntu-devel , what do you need?
<intelikey> TheGateKeeper heh only on a default system  :)
<intelikey> yep there he went.
<TheGateKeeper> abattoir: I am curious to know how they get a reasonable clean desktop with kde, when I have a go on other distros I seem to get a load of stuff I don't really want
<intelikey> maybe i should hide now.
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper: what do you mean? remove the icons from the desktop?
<m4x1mum> how to append mp3 file to xmms?
<m4x1mum> enqueue mp3 file
<octan> omg
<mambru> abattoir: I'll try to file a bug
<abattoir> m4x1mum: click on the + button, the file open dialog should come up, then choose the file
<abattoir> (if i remember xmms right ;) )
<octan> engage brain :P
<TheGateKeeper> abattoir: well when I install KDE I seem to get a lot of apps I don't want, I may be get 3 different text editors for instance, just seem to get a cluttered menu system, with kubuntu I like the menu layout
<m4x1mum> erm not from xmms but is it possible to do it like windows? double-click the mp3 and it will automatically enqueue the file
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper: yes, the devs put in a lot of hard work to make kubuntu clean and usable ;)
<TheGateKeeper> abattoir: I was wouldering the stuff was all there, they just modify the menus, or if they manage to selectively install applications
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<m4x1mum> anyone use krusader?
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper: if i understand how it works correctly, only necessary applications are packaged, and, the devs include custom settings/menu entries etc.
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper: kubuntu-default-settings is a package which controls many of KDE's configurations...
<abattoir> !info kubuntu-default-settings
<ubotu> kubuntu-default-settings: Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.06-22 (dapper), package size 1970 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<m4x1mum> is krusader similar to konquerer?
<LivingCooler> I did an apt-get dist upgrade and it won't upgrade gcc, is that a seperate procedure?
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: It's a split screen file manager and also can not be used as a webbrowser
<TheGateKeeper> abattoir: may be I need to go poking around kubuntu-desktop I know that is their main meta package
<m4x1mum> so konquerer is like both file manager and a browser?
<abattoir> TheGateKeeper: sure... you can get the source and look at it if you want too
<_Shade_> is there a possibility to launch ubuntu cd from an iso image, since all my cd-roms are broken
<intelikey> m4x1mum yes
<|lostbyte|x> Hi guys.
<m4x1mum> is kubuntu dependent on konquerer? like windows is dependent on IE?
<intelikey> m4x1mum in a sense yes
<gnomefreak> m4x1mum: yes
<intelikey> kde will run without konqueror
<cox377> Hello all, i wanna put a new hdd into this computer and install kubuntu on it, is it possible to make up a backup image of all the settings etc etc?
<intelikey> gnome will run without nutilus too
<m4x1mum> ooh so i can safely remove konquerer? Since I use Opera for web browser and probably krusader for file manager
<v3ctor> is krusader even close to konqueror feature wise?
<|lostbyte|x> v3ctor: what does krusader have ?
<intelikey> m4x1mum try just disabling it in the settings.   you probably want icons on the desktop.  i think konq does that
<gnomefreak> m4x1mum: thats gonna be touchy i think
<v3ctor> |lostbyte|x: no idea?
<TheGateKeeper> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<TheGateKeeper> cox377: ^^^^
<cox377> TheGateKeeper: nice one mate
<TheGateKeeper> cox377: np :-)
<intelikey> m4x1mum if you "remove" konqueror as in removing the package it will take kde-core with it.     you can test   sudo mv /usr/bin/konqueror /home     and restart kde see what all error messages you get.
* intelikey hates that collin hasn't come back yet....
<TheGateKeeper> m4x1mum: sounds like it would be safer just to remove it from your menus
<m4x1mum> ooh
<intelikey> safe ?     safe ?     if it removes all kde*  that doesn't crash linux... what do you mean safe ?
<v3ctor> i don't see anough differences to make the switch
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg     is safe....
* intelikey </shrugs>
<nikkiana> is there a way to make a button that will minimize all open windows if you click on it?
<intelikey> v3ctor like i first said.  "<intelikey> m4x1mum try just disabling it in the settings."
<Tm_T> nikkiana: you mean "show desktop" kicker applet?
<v3ctor> nikkiana: you mean likea show-desktop button?
<nikkiana> yeah
<nikkiana> like that
<v3ctor> there show be  one
<intelikey> yeah there is a way.
<Tm_T> nikkiana: it should be there already, right next to that kmenu icon
<v3ctor> try looking in apptlets that you can add
<v3ctor> applets* even
<trappist> it's in the list of applets - search for 'show'
<nikkiana> found it!
<nikkiana> thanks :D
<v3ctor> np
<intelikey> right click on the taskbar add applet show desktop
<larson9999> i thought i edited a pdf file in linux not long ago but can't find an program that does that now.  is there an OSS program that will do that in linux or am i smoking crack?
* nikkiana is a much happier nikkiana now. :)
* intelikey is not sure why anyone wants that button tho....
<Tm_T> intelikey: I have only few windows in each desktop, no problems with those :)
<trappist> intelikey: I don't use it, but I figure it musta been invented for a reason
<larson9999> intelikey: i use that button all the time.
<Tm_T> some people can't live without desktop icons
<intelikey> larson9999 ah  and for what cause ?
<v3ctor> different strokes for different folks
<v3ctor> you could also use a different desktop ;)
<larson9999> intelikey: to get to my desktop, silly
<intelikey> Tm_T yeah i guess that's it.
<Tm_T> I find desktop icons trashy
* Tm_T doesn't need those
<m4x1mum> but desktop icon provide quick access
<larson9999> intelikey: just something i'm used to.  it's like a prefer non tabbed browsing because i just used to use alt+tab to switch
<nikkiana> it's more because i temporarily store files on my desktop for work :)
<Tm_T> but I understand that many people does use and like to use it
<v3ctor> so can taskbar icons
<raul12>  how t change KDE theme ???
<|lostbyte|x> raul12: kcontrol.
<n8k99> system settings>apperance
<larson9999> if you don't like desktop icons, use a wm that doesn't allow them.  they're usually much faster, no?
<m4x1mum> ooh i like tab browsing the first time i experience them :)
<raul12>  i am not finding anything to change theme in system setting
<intelikey> larson9999 no.
<larson9999> intelikey: oh, the sites usually claim they are :)
<raul12>  help plz
<larson9999> so, no pdf editor in linux?
<m4x1mum> in Opera i can just use 1, 2 to switch between tabs, then i can use alt+tab to switch between application
<larson9999> free on that is
<n8k99> raul12: under Look & Feel select Appearance
<LjL> larson9999, you can *create* a PDF using several programs
<intelikey> larson9999 only desktop that i know of that does not support desktop icons is  twm   it's fast yes.  the whole package is very tiny.
<intelikey> !info twm
<ubotu> twm: Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 276 kB
<LjL> larson9999: as for editing an *existing* PDF, that wouldn't be straight forward under any system, i think
<raul12>  look and feel where ??
<intelikey> package size 93 kB,
<n8k99> it's the second field of selections from the top
<m4x1mum> its quite easy to edit PDF using adobe acrobat, in windows
<collin> how do you change the login screen window back to gnome?
<n8k99> Appearance is the one on teh left
<n8k99> raul12: then when you are in Appearance, select Style
<larson9999> LjL: i found a couple sites that talk about a long winded method.  i'll give it a go.
<n8k99> raul12 or Windows Decorations
<_Shade_> how can i install ubuntu from an iso image?
<larson9999> m4x1mum: acrobat isn't free is it?
<LjL> larson9999: well, for instance i can see there's a package called "ipe" that can output to pdf, and another package "pdftoipe" that can convert a PDF to ipe format
<intelikey> does xpdf-utils not allow editing ?
<raul12>  but their is no place to browse and install my theme
<m4x1mum> nope its not free, but its the best in my  own experience
<raul12>  in windows decoration
<LjL> larson9999: or the "pstoedit" package also
<raul12>  where i can install my theme ??
<m4x1mum> and acrobat can do many things like adding javascript to documents, i dont even use that functionality hehehe
* intelikey don't do pdf
<raul12>  ..............
<intelikey> or windows
<m4x1mum> well i deal with pdf all the time unfortunately
<raul12>  their is no place to browse and install my theme
<collin> how do you change the login screen window back to gnome?
<LjL> collin: you mean the display manager? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<raul12>  help plz
<narasimhan> collin :just for info , the setting is stored in the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager ..u can change /usr/bin/kdm to /usr/sbin/gdm
<m4x1mum> aaaah from 43 upgradable to 28 package
<intelikey> collin it may be that you don't want to change the login screen but the default session?   you can have many desktop environments installed and even running...  there is a menu to select the session on both the gdm and kdm greeters
<LjL> raul12: perhaps run "kcontrol", go to Appearances and Themes, Theme Manager, Install new theme
<raul12>  where is kcontrol ???
<LjL> raul12: type "kcontrol" in a console.
<Hawkwind> raul12: alt-f2 and then type kcontrol
<intelikey> in /usr/bin
<intelikey> one never knows what that question might mean....
<raul12>  any way i can bring kcontrol to my enu list ???
<raul12>  menu
<LjL> raul12: yes
<raul12>  plz tell
<raul12>  steps
<intelikey> kmenuedit
<LjL> raul12: right click on panel, Add applet to panel, Settings
<collin> thanks everyone for your help
<intelikey> LjL menu ?
<raul12> k
<LjL> intelikey: ?
<arepie> hello.. who knows how to configure ATI fglrx driver for me to support direct randering?
<intelikey> LjL hehhe it looks like your answer was sufficient but he asked about "<raul12>  any way i can bring kcontrol to my menu list ???"    :)
<trappist> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trappist> the bot knows
<LjL> intelikey: sure. but the "Settings" applet is specifically made to access kcontrol easily
<arepie> i guess i read it, and follow the instruction.. it gave me no direct randering
<intelikey> LjL like i said.  he took your answer and ran with it.   no blood no foul.   :)
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech :)
<raul12>  thank U guys 4 the help :D
<DaSkreech> intelikey: in Windows Vista they have a button to bring up Alt+tab
<intelikey> :)
<collin> before i make a mistake, what i want to do is have the computer boot up to the ubuntu login window and choose the session from there instead of booting up with the kubuntu login window
<intelikey> DaSkreech that must be for those kbd'less boxen
<narasimhan> collin: i dont understand..
<intelikey> collin yes "<LjL> collin: you mean the display manager? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"    is correct
<m3xican> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<narasimhan> collin: u will get the kdm login manager next time u restart
<narasimhan> collin: sorry gdm
<m3xican> !classpath
<ubotu> classpath: clean room standard Java libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.19-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 382 kB, installed size 704 kB
<collin> ok, and why does it say that postfix failed during boot up?
<DaSkreech> twm doesn't ship with X anymore?
<DaSkreech>  that's kinda dangerous
<DaSkreech> How are you nikkiana?
<intelikey> collin cause you haven't configured it.    sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix     if you want to set up postfix
<DaSkreech> Got your server sorted?
<DaSkreech> hi aseigo
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: not too shabby, got a job and such... working from home
<aseigo> hey
<narasimhan> intelikey: :) fast and resourceful
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Scwheet :)
<intelikey> resourceful == full of warmed over source....  yep that's me.
<collin> intelikey: what is postfix for?
<raul12>  how to install .tar.gz theme file ????
<v3ctor> postfix = MTA(mail transfer agent)
<DaSkreech> raul12: They will normally have aREADME file
<intelikey> collin email transport.    run     man postfix    for more info
<collin> intelikey: thanks a lot for your help
<intelikey> collin np.
<DaSkreech> raul12: Look in the tar.gz to see if they have a README or an INSTALL file
<arepie> is there other driver for ATI other than fglrx?
<narasimhan> raul12: u can also try out some themes available via adept..
<intelikey> arepie vesa ?
<arepie> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<arepie> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arepie> fglrx doesn
<arepie> fglrx doesn't seems to be fine with my graphic card
<uwo> what is the equivalent of *.* in linux terminal (i.e. cp *.* /home....)
<trappist> uwo: *.* means pretty much the same thing here as it does in windows
<intelikey> uwo *
<Tm_T> uwo: *.* works, but as you can see, it takes only files that does have dot.
<trappist> any filename with a . in it, is what it expands to
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hope you can motivate yourself :)
<intelikey> uwo in DOS *.*  is the same as  * in linux
<uwo> intelikey: tnx :)
<fildo> * = wildcard ;p
<torkiano> hello all
<intelikey> for later referance     DOS *.* != linux *.*
<fildo> hi torkiano
<trappist> intelikey: *.* doesn't require a . in the filename in DOS?
<DaSkreech> trappist: I'm not sure you can make a file without a .dot in the name in dos :)
<intelikey> in linux    *.*  ecery inode name contianing a dot "."    most inodes in linux dont
<DaSkreech> though I guess you wouldn't get folders
<intelikey> s/ecery/every
<lotusleaf> how may I find out what hald is doing exactly? Every few seconds my HDD light flashes and in KSysGuard hald is doing something which coincides with the HDD light flashing, even when no programs are running and the system is idle.
<intelikey> DaSkreech sure you can.  but in DOS file    "blah"   matches  both  *   and  *.*   but in linux   blah only mathces *   not *.*
<DaSkreech> Whats the single char metachar in dos?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> same as linux
<DaSkreech> ?
<intelikey> yep
<DaSkreech> OK
<excitatory> when ripping cds on linux, how do you all handle the pregaps since cdparanoia doesn't support pregap detection?
<intelikey> but in DOS  ? wont match .
<intelikey> in linux it will
<DaSkreech> lotusleaf: Good question
<collin> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it changed the login window back to gnome, but the boot up splash screen is still kubuntu. how can I change that?
<v3ctor> lotusleaf: lshal --monitor
<v3ctor> maybe?
<intelikey> man usplash
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<intelikey> collin ^
<collin> thanks
<lotusleaf> v3ctor: as root?
<lotusleaf> v3ctor: via sudo, whatever :)
<v3ctor> lotusleaf: i am running as norm user
<lotusleaf> v3ctor: thx I'm trying it and waiting to see if anything shows ;)
<v3ctor> i am on laptop and i keep getting battery updates
<shido> does anybody know how can i switch between dekstops in KDE? using the keyboard
<v3ctor> shido: alt and the direction arrows ?
* v3ctor hasn't used multiple desktops in years
<shido> no v3ctor...i thought so...but it doesnt work
<alain_> anyone has running edgy and has a floppy drive?
<v3ctor> shido: check the keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol
<lotusleaf> alain_: yes and yes
<lotusleaf> alain_: also see #ubuntu+1
<shido> thanks v3ctor
<lotusleaf>  Okay, so it won't hurt anything by disabling hald from starting @ boot, right? I don't plug in devices that often so I really don't need hald running all the time I gather
<alain_> lotusleaf does it work for you to click on storage media, then floppy?
<lotusleaf> alain_: if it's Edgy related, please re-ask me in #ubuntu+1 :) thanks
<alain_> grml...
<raul12>  well is their any way to change .tar.bz2 into kubuntu theme file ????
<alain_> lotusleaf the problem does not exist on ubuntu...
<lotusleaf> alain_: I said please join #ubuntu+1 that is the edgy channel, not #ubuntu =)
<lotusleaf> alain_: and plenty of people in #ubuntu+1 discuss kde related issues
<intelikey> why does kde reset X when starting ?    it blanks the screen 4 times (if i'm not mistaken) reloading x each time....
<intelikey> none of the other desktops do that
<raul12>  plz help
<criferlo> tons que
<criferlo> bienvenidos
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<host-one> bannatemi
<criferlo> what??
<host-one> io m'ammazzo
<criferlo> welcome
<DaSkreech> shido: Ctrl+F<n>
<shido> DaSkreech, thanks... now i fixed it in the KControl options
<raul12>  well is their any way to change .tar.bz2 into kubuntu theme file ????
<azzco> I think that I heard someone talking about integrating kopete and kontact in here before... is it possible?
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> !theem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<McNutella> how do I make it use the default ubuntu artwork instead of kubuntu  please?
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<McNutella> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<azzco> so is there anyway to integrate the contact list in kopete with the one in contact?
<ralph> Azzco you still there
<azzco> yeah
<ralph> it is me chico ;)
<azzco> oh :)
<ralph> so no response yet
<azzco> Shold have seen it some time before :) nope not yet =/
<abattoir> azzco: sure, its possible
<azzco> not manually I hope abattoir
<intelikey> Need to get 0B of archives.
<intelikey> After unpacking 441MB disk space will be freed.
<intelikey> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<azzco> Oh silly of me >_< I just noticed the "Export Contacts"
<intelikey> hehhe removing python-2.4
<abattoir> azzco: hmm, ok, i was just typing it out ;)
<azzco> THX anyways :)
<abattoir> np :)
<criferlo> helllooooooooooo
<ralph> Export from Kopete or Kontact?
<intelikey> so a lot of kde is writen in python....
<beligum> Hi all, I did a dist-upgrade and konqueror is gone !
<beligum> anyone having the same probs?
<abattoir> beligum: in the Menu? or is the package removed?
<beligum> the package got removed
<abattoir> ok, then install it manually...
<beligum> it depends on kdelibs4c2a and that fails to install
<intelikey> kde-core depends on konqueror
<abattoir> you are dist-upgrading within dapper or are you upgrading to edgy?
<beligum> dapper
<intelikey> unless that has changed in edgy   #ubuntu+1
<beligum> and that depends on libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1), but that's not in the repo
<abattoir> beligum: do you have dapper updates/backports enabled?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<beligum> yes
<beligum> I mean, abattoir: yes
<abattoir> beligum: try 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<abattoir> and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, again
<beligum> already did that
<beligum> nothing
<beligum> 91 packages are kept back
<abattoir> hmm, ok, install them manually
<abattoir> copy the list of packages, and paste them after sudo apt-get install
<beligum> already did that, fails on kdelibs4c2a:
<abattoir> beligum: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<abattoir> beligum: could you pastebin that error message if it is long?
<abattoir> !info kdelibs4c2a
<ubotu> kdelibs4c2a: core libraries for all KDE applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 8138 kB, installed size 24336 kB
<beligum> abattoir: can't install kubuntu-desktop, it depends on kdelibs4c2a
<abattoir> beligum: and have you upgraded/are trying to update to a later version of KDE
<beligum> no, not that I know of
<abattoir> beligum: hmm, ok, either you didnt have kubuntu-desktop installed, or it was removed somehow
<abattoir> beligum: so you are still using 3.5.2 ?
<beligum> hmm, 3.5.3
<beligum> sec, I'll post my sources.list
<inteliwasp> is it posible to have the disk check be postponed if the computer is running on battries?
<raul12>  well i am not finding my kdmrc file which need to configure my theme plz help
<Hawkwind> locate kdmrc  in  a terminal  Type that
<Ash-Fox> How does one broadcast global messages, like the way shutdown does?
<TheGateKeeper> inteliwasp: I think if you put an empty file called .fastboot (or something like that can't quite remember) it will skip the hdd check, if that is what you are talking about
<TheGateKeeper> in the /
<beligum> Here it is: http://beligum.org/pub/sources.list
<beligum> hmm, http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest is probably the tricky one
<trappist> beligum: so, your nick is not a typo :)
<beligum> no, it's not :)
<inteliwasp> i don't mind running it, just not when i need the computer fast...
<abattoir> beligum: you dont seem to have dapper-updates.... unless i missed it
<beligum> abattoir: can you post the line I'm missing?
<abattoir> beligum: deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<beligum> thx
<abattoir> beligum: np, tell me if it works.. (should work ;) )
<beligum> abattoir: you rule !
<beligum> :)
<abattoir> beligum: you have kde-latest, and i asked you if you upgraded your KDE version :P
<raul12>  i am always finding .tar.b2z themes which i am u able to install plz can u tell me where can i find kubuntu theme
<abattoir> *upgraded KDE to a later version ;)
<beligum> yeah, I'm sorry, forgot I included that one in the beginning
<raul12>  me upgrade KDE ???
<abattoir> raul12: why arent you able to install them? what sort of themes?
<abattoir> raul12: no, that was not for you
<raul12>  KDE themes
<GeorgeM36Gr> Hello all
<abattoir> raul12: different parts of KDE can be themed, so which part?
<beligum> pffiew, thank god the solution was so easy, I thought I had to flash back 5 years and manually install packages again
<raul12> Put the theme folder in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<raul12> Edit your ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<raul12> Change or add the line Theme=~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes/"THEMENAME"
<raul12> Restart KDE
<abattoir> raul12: give me the link to the theme you are trying to install
<raul12> ok
<raul12> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28724
<abattoir> raul12: ok, you are trying to install a kdm theme
<raul12> k
<abattoir> raul12: i suggest installing the kdm theme manager
<raul12>  but kdm manager wont support .tar.bz2
<raul12>  and it wont install
<abattoir> raul12: you can either follow those instructions... or install kdmtheme
<abattoir> raul12: really?
<raul12>  try it
* abattoir remembers using a .tar file some time ago...
<raul12>  i did and it wont install
<abattoir> you have kdmtheme installed?
<abattoir> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: Theme switcher for Kdm. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 70 kB, installed size 212 kB
<abattoir> or did you compile it?
<raul12>  well i am using kcontrol
<raul12>  to install theme
<abattoir> raul12: yes, kde has no KDM theming system by default, install that package, it'll make managing KDM themes easier :)
<raul12> ok
<Dr_willis> yea
<Dr_willis> theme overload
<raul12> iam on it
<Dr_willis> i think the term 'theme' is way way over used tehse days
<alain_> anyone has an MSI KT6 Delta mainboard and is running edgy?
<Dr_willis> i rember a program that had 'themes' 'schemes' and 'layouts' :) 3 differnt themable aspects of the program.
<alain_> or at least an ac97 audio chipset
<Dr_willis> isent ac97 a rather generic term? like "sound blaster compatiable' used to be?
<wildchild> is there any text editor in conzole for kubunto?
<Tm_T> wildchild: nano, vim, joe, emacs... tons of it
* wildchild hides
<rittap> hello all!
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: yep quite a few, nano is the one I use
<wildchild> nano is simple to use, i like it this way :)
<TheGateKeeper> vim also
<raul12>  i cant install .tar.bz2 theme through kcontrol and kdmtheme
<raul12>  help
<rittap> raul12: tell us what went wrong, so we can help you better
<raul12>  well then i located the file by *.* then open it , now it wont give me any preview
<raul12>  so i think it wont install
<rittap> so u tried to unpack the tarball
<raul12>  and nothing happned when i applaied the theme
<raul12>  yup
<rittap> raul12: and there isn't any makefile?
<raul12>  and i did it with unzipping tar
<raul12>  nope
<rittap> hmm, maybe the download is corrupt
<rittap> try downloading it again and check it on the hash (if possible)
<raul12>  well i am givin u the link plz check
<rittap> ok
<arepie> hello, how to change the first page, i mean the login page from console to the original back?
<raul12> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26718
<rittap> raul12: hold please
<raul12>  also read install how to
<raul12>  i cant find the file mentioned their
<hans_> Moin, moin!
<raul12>  well any luck guys ??
<rittap> raul12: try this
<raul12>  tell
<arepie> i have accidentaly change the login KDE desktop to console, how to change it back to the original form?
<rittap> put the file in an empty folder, then become root (or use sudo) and type the following
<rittap> raul12: ./configure <enter>
<raul12>  ok
<raul12>  is the file or the tar ball
<rittap> when done: make <enter>
<arepie> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.13-7ubuntu3.2 (dapper), package size 235 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<claudio_> claudio@claudio:~$ sudo ifconfig sit0 up /
<claudio_> Password:
<claudio_> SIOCSIFNETMASK: Impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo richiesto
<claudio_> Host sconosciuto
<rittap> no in the unpacked tarball
<claudio_> why?
<raul12>  ok
<raul12>  thx
<raul12>  i am on it
<rittap> raul12: ping me again if you need more help on this subject !
<raul12>  ./configure is not found
<rittap> hmm
<rittap> weird
<raul12>  i cd into the un zipp folder
<raul12>  then run ./configure
<rittap> and there's config file
<raul12>  where
<i32madev> someone speak spanish?? or it's necessary to speak in english?
<rittap> sorry typo
<rittap> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<i32madev> thanks a lot
<rittap> there's no config file huh
<rittap> okay
<MukiEX> i32madev : I do, a bit
<rittap> hang on
<MukiEX> ooh, that's convinient.
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/Background.png
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/Background_transparent.png
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/GdmGreeterTheme.desktop
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/login-scan-fusion.xml
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/preview.png
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/README
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/session.png
<raul12> file:///home/rampage/Desktop/login-scan-fusion-0-3-1/login-scan-fusion/system.png
<rittap> raul12: hold
<rittap> we have a pastbin for that
<raul12>   sry i misclicked onpaste
<B-Minus> i installed samba, i have smbclient etc but i dont have smbfs ???
<rittap> raul12: you tried to follow the install instructions on the website?
<raul12> nope
<raul12> what u told
<rittap> yeah ok
<rittap> but have you also tried that one
<rittap> because if that doesn't work...
<raul12> well i did
<raul12> it doesnt work
<rittap> but?
<rittap> why is that?
<raul12> no files found
<rittap> okay
<rittap> let me try to install
<raul12> no ./configure in the theme !!
<omar__> Guys, I am gonna install Windows in my PC, and I have xubuntu, how can I do it without touching my xubuntu
<raul12> creat a seperate partitation
<raul12> ans install win teir
<raul12> their
<omar__> raul12 how can i do that
<raul12> well u can do that by gettin Gparted
<raul12> a partitation software
<raul12> patition
<raul12> partition
<omar__> raul12 let me check, thanks, how much disk do you think I will need for a XP
<rittap> raul12: have u installed kdm
<rittap> !kdm > rittap
<rittap> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<raul12> well 2 gb is more than enough
<raul12> kdm
<Manyfold> is there an xgl how to for kubuntu?
<raul12> ??
<rittap> yeah
<omar__> raul12 i can't find Gparted, do you know another one
<rittap> !kdm > raul12
<raul12> dunno
<raul12> @ omar go to
<raul12> http://distrowatch.com/
<rittap> raul12: check if you do
<raul12> u can fing gpated in here in .iso
<rittap> its necessary
<raul12> ok
<raul12> i am on it
<arepie> i have accidentaly change the login KDE desktop to console, how to change it back to the original form?
<intelikey> hmmm kde is running but not installed... interesting...
<intelikey> arepie startx
<intelikey> arepie errr if you can't figure that out, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<intelikey> should fix you....
<rittap> raul12: and?
<steff_> Hi. Anyone having any experience with the ati-linux drivers? Running kubuntu edgy on my HP nc8000 laptop.  radeon mobility 9600. i get bad parformens from the ati driver compared to the driver that comes with the installation of ubuntu.?!
<MukiEX> Run fglrxinfo
<MukiEX> And go to #ati, we can discuss it there
<steff_> okay thx
<raul12>  well kdm is installed
<raul12>  now i am upgrading it
<rittap> ok
<rittap> check the apart msg
<raul12>  k
<raul12>  is their any way to compile it ??
<rittap> raul12: kdm? or the theme?
<raul12>  theme
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<rittap> raul12: I don't think so, but i'm not an expert
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<raul12>  well i have that package
<raul12>  build essential
<Search4Lancer> how do I damn "Slow Keys" to fire and brimstone so it will leave me alone?
<raul12>  and want to compile theme
<Dr_willis> Slow Keys?
<raul12>  but it wont
<rittap> raul12: I gotta go. I hope u will find the solution
<raul12>  ok thx any way
<Dr_willis> raul12,  you will need some of the different -dev packages as well
<rittap> raul12: ur welcome
<rittap> bye all
<raul12>  can specify the packages that i may need ?
<raul12>  @Dr
<Dr_willis> Nope.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just 'apt-cache search kde | grep dev' and install them all. :)
<raul12>  why ??
<Dr_willis> HOW can i tell what ones a theme may or may not need. :P
<LjL> Dr_willis: usually i install kdelibs4-dev
<Dr_willis> ./configure and look for any errors. :)
<LjL> unless the program needs something very special, that's usually good enough
<raul12>  but when opening theme file
<Dr_willis> LjL,  yea.. i tend to use the shotgun method. :)
<khirr> guys, is there Macromedia Flash for kubuntu?
<raul12>  i wont find any ./configure file
<Dr_willis> khirr,  the latest flash is  comming out soon for linux i hear.
<raul12>  yup their is macro
<Dr_willis> work time fo rme.. bbl
<khirr> but, if i wanna use macromedia flash..what should i do?
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raul12>  well u can use convectional adept
<raul12>  and install it from their
<khirr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raul12>  yup
<mots> could it be, that my kde-internet-libs are kinda broken?
<Hawkwind> khirr: However, a lot of sites require flash 8 or newer, and Linux only has flash 7 and we won't get a new version until version 9 is released after the first of the year for Linux
<raul12>  or go to the site download the tar ball
<raul12>  and compile it ur self
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> i work with macromedia flash :(
<raul12> hmmm
<mots> internet with konqueror/internetfunctions of amaroK don't work
<LjL> or contribute to some free flash clone project :P
<mots> altough gtk-progs work perfectly well
<Hawkwind> raul12: You can't compile flash higher than version 7 for Linux
<Hawkwind> If you could, there would be a flash 8 or 9 for Linux
<khirr> (:(
<intelikey> khirr change jobs   :)
<raul12>  but flash 7 is all we have
<raul12>  4 now
<khirr> (_(
<khirr> i dont wanna back to windows :(
<LjL> well, doesn't Flash work in Wine anyway?
<Hawkwind> raul12: I stated that
<raul12>  well flash 9 will be out soon 4 linux
<intelikey> we don't want you too but we don't want you to use flash either
<raul12>  lol ^_^
<Hawkwind> You can however run your app in wine that uses the newer flash if you are really that desperate
<khirr> i cant do run flash under wine
<khirr> i cant run anyprogram under wine
<khirr> i dont know how it worl
<raul12>  why ??
<khirr> work
<Hawkwind> raul12: Not soon.  Probably not until around May or June of 2007
<LjL> then your wine install has something wrong with it i guess :o)
<raul12>  well i stall it
<khirr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<raul12>  install it
<LjL> khirr: well, for programs that work out of the box, you just type "wine setup.exe"
<raul12>  better go to wine home site
<LjL> a few programs need some tweaking, granted
<raul12>  their is lot better documentation
<khirr> to can install one program?
<raul12>  ^_^
<excitatory> you can track the flash 9 linux dev here: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<mini_gamer1896> khirr, also, Wine's homepage is http://www.winehq.com
<raul12>  yup
<mini_gamer1896> goto ApplicationDB
<khirr> ?
<mots> no help?
<mots> >:O
<LjL> khirr: winehq.com's application db contains a list of windows software with comments on whether it works on not, and hopefully how to make it work
<mini_gamer1896> and do a search for the flash program under the title, there might be some tricks that are posted there
<khirr> i'll check now
<mini_gamer1896> *title name
<khirr> the hardest problem is, all in english only (:(
<mini_gamer1896> you could use the google translator
<mini_gamer1896> for the page(s)
<LjL> you even perhaps *not* :P
<intelikey> yeah those bleedin' anglish...
<raul12>  yup that good choice
<raul12>  and if u use oprea then u can download google translator wigets
<LjL> well Konqueror comes with a translation plugin as well
<LjL> uses babelfish though IIRC
<khirr> the progam that i wanna run must be installed on my PC, or i can install one software since wine?
<LjL> khirr: eh?
<intelikey> khirr yes
<claudio_> root@claudio:/home/claudio# ifconfig sit0 /
<claudio_> SIOCSIFNETMASK: Impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo richiesto
<claudio_> Host sconosciuto
<claudio_> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<claudio_> why?
<khirr> can i install?
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mini_gamer1896> khirr, if you have wine installed, than it creates a virtual windows system under your home directory
<intelikey> khirr some things   yes
<LjL> khirr: you can install programs from wine, *assuming* they can work on wine
<mini_gamer1896> it installs to there
<khirr> wine is as emulator
<khirr> ?
<mini_gamer1896> and ditto to LjL
<mini_gamer1896> yes
<LjL> khirr: yes and no
<mini_gamer1896> & no?
<khirr> is as have win on my linux?
<LjL> khirr: it's a compatibility layer, strictly speaking
<intelikey> no.   wine is wine is not an emulator
<mini_gamer1896> ah, k
<LjL> mini_gamer1896: well, the name "wine" means Wine Is Not an Emulator...
<mini_gamer1896> duh, true
<khirr> :S
<khirr> hahahhaha
<khirr> so funny
<intelikey> wine is an application layer
<LjL> khirr: it's called a recursive acronym. common in the unix world...
<raul12>  yup thats right
<khirr> acronym?
<mots> well
<LjL> khirr: abbreviation
<claudio_> LjL: have you an idea?
<raul12>  i am afk 4 few mins
<khirr> uhmmm
<intelikey> acro-name
<mots> as in GNU=GNU is Not Unix
<LjL> khirr: like AFK is an acronym meaning Away From Keyboard
<khirr> :O
<marcus_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khirr> i dindt know that
<LjL> claudio_: only wired connection here, sorry
<khirr> wow, knowing more
<khirr> so interesnting
<intelikey> LjL pebcak  ?     lol
<LjL> khirr: IMHO = in my humble opinion, AFAIK = as far as i know, BBL = be back later, BRB = be right back... and lots more on IRC :)
<LjL> intelikey: eh? :o)
<inam> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<khirr> brb i knowed, but bbl? imho :S
<intelikey> some use *kac  same meaning.
<intelikey> problem exists between chair and keyboard
<octan> lol
<LjL> intelikey: uuuh... problem existing between chair and keyboard...?
<khirr> i wanna download wine
<intelikey> yep
<LjL> wow, got it right
<khirr> where can i do it?
<LjL> khirr: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<LjL> khirr: type that in a shell
<khirr> lets se
<intelikey> LjL pebcak is a common issue in *buntu.   :)
<intelikey> there is no patch as of yet.
<LjL> intelikey: well, perhaps my brain simply filters awkcronyms it doesn't know :)
<khirr> i'm logged as root, but i cant
<LjL> ah, so it's a bug :P
<LjL> khirr: what does it say
<khirr> the packed isnt disponible
<LjL> khirr: you mean "the package is not available"... what's your language by the way?
<intelikey> khirr apt-get install wine   ?
<intelikey> oh
<LjL> khirr: you need to enable universe
<khirr> is spanish :S
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<khirr> universe?
<intelikey> it's in universe
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<khirr> ?
<LjL> khirr: universe is a repository that isn't enabled by default
<khirr> i'll check it now
<claudio_> !repository
<intelikey> khirr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claudio_> what is repository?
<claudio_> is a server?
<LjL> khirr: a dirty way to enable it is typing     sudo sed "s/main/main restricted universe multiverse" /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> khirr: a dirty way to enable it is typing     sudo sed "s/main/main restricted universe multiverse/" /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> claudio_: no, a repository is a place containing packages for ubuntu
<intelikey> i wonder if removing python-minimal will have any adverse affect on my system....
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<intelikey> claudio_ is a section on a server
<LjL> claudio_: there is a "main" repository, which is enabled by default, and there are the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories, which are not enabled by default
<claudio_> section of wath?
<intelikey> LjL s/main.*/
<claudio_> what
<LjL> claudio_: programs. it contains programs to install
<LjL> intelikey: works without the .* :)
<intelikey> else you will get some repetes
<claudio_> I don't understand
<LjL> intelikey: hm yeah, guess you're right
<khirr> i pasted that u said
<khirr> ;)
<claudio_> Is a program, a place,a section?
<LjL> claudio_: software. programs for ubuntu.
<claudio_> like urpmi for mdk or emerge for gentoo?
<Hawkwind> claudio_: apt-get ?
<LjL> claudio_: un repository contiene "pacchetti", che sono programmi per ubuntu. se hai un dato repository abilitato, basta scrivere "sudo apt-get install qualcosa" per installare il pacchetto "qualcosa". ci sono circa 18000 pacchetti in totale
<intelikey> echo "blah main universe" | sed 's/main/main universe/g'    and see what it does
<claudio_> LjL sei italiano?
<Hawkwind> Ummm, that should be in English since this is an English channel
<intelikey> LjL ^
<LjL> yep, but here we should speak english
<Hawkwind> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<claudio_> si ok, ma non ho capito cos'e' il repository
<claudio_> ho capito che contiene programmi
<LjL> english please, or private message me
<claudio_> 505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<intelikey> ljl correct syntax. echo "blah main universe" | sed 's/main.*/main universe/g'
<LjL> claudio_: right. join #ubuntu-it
<intelikey> LjL i knew that.  but made the same blunder eariler.   someone pointed it out for me... :)
<LjL> intelikey, actually i think that someone was me, and you were writing "s/main*/......../"
<intelikey> sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ./sources.list
<JohnFlux> If when decoding a character is invalid, what does the font renderer display it as?  a question mark?
<intelikey> LjL :)
<intelikey> welcome to my world  :)
<LjL> JohnFlux: depends... most characters that my fonts don't have get displayed as an empty box, i think
<soulrider> hi everyone
<intelikey> JohnFlux should be either a question mark or a blank space or a dot  depending on the decoder and the renderer
<soulrider> any java programmers here ? i wanna know if there is a way to interact with the console froma  java application
<LjL> intelikey: ;-) basically we should really use some form of "s/deb(.*)main.*/deb\1main restricted universe multiverse/g" if we wanted to do things right... but i haven't tested this sort of thing yet
<intelikey> yeah blank space may show as  [] 
<JohnFlux> intelikey: in google mail i've got an email with lots of ?'s
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: Wall i think
<intelikey> LjL or grep -v'#'  the thing  :)
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, thankyou :)
<LjL> possibly
<jhutchins_wk> JohnFlux: Most likely something asian with lots of unprintable characters.
<intelikey> yeah font/language/rendering unknow
<intelikey> JohnFlux ^
* intelikey is a linux plumber
<JohnFlux> intelikey: but there's no way of knowing if the email is literally full of ?'s
<intelikey> pipe everything.
<slow-motion> hallo
<intelikey> JohnFlux yeah there should be.   maybe pipe it through  | tr -d '?'
<intelikey> and compare
<intelikey> JohnFlux actually that question would be better suited for #bash   or  #linux
<khirr> omg
<khirr> i forogot my examen :S
<intelikey> meaning you would find more pertanant help there
<B-Minus_> hmm
<J-K> he is xgl also for kubuntu or they gonna release a version with xgl?
<B-Minus_> can i see somehwere with konqueror how big my whole linux partition is ?
<B-Minus_> and how much is left
<GeorgeM36Gr> hello ppl
<GeorgeM36Gr> does anyone have kubuntu 6.06.1 running on a core2duo with abitab9 pro_
<GeorgeM36Gr> ?
<inam> B-Minus_, do you want to run fdisk from the konsole ?
<GeorgeM36Gr> i cant install the thing...
<intelikey> B-Minus_ there is an app  but the cli app "df"   is on every gnu/linux system
<intelikey> inam that doesn't look like his quarry
<mots> could anyonetell me how i get the huuuge navigation icons in konqueror smaller?
<GeorgeM36Gr> anyone_
<GeorgeM36Gr> ?
<intelikey> looks like he's searching for a gui'd df
<intelikey> GeorgeM36Gr not i.
<GeorgeM36Gr> intelikey thanks for the reply
<intelikey> mots right click and configure   or  in kcontrol    (blanket answer)
<B-Minus_> tnx
<mini_gamer1896> !apt-get gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ultm8> hi dad
<TheGateKeeper> !gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> GeorgeM36Gr heh no problem.  i'm still on dialup with a p1  so i can't help with that hardware question.
<GeorgeM36Gr> intelikey dialup with p1? woaaaw
<khirr> wine
<DaSkreech> !xgl > Manyfold
<khirr> need mozilla direct X
<khirr> ;S
<ultm8> ERIC LOOK HERE!!!! **************************************************
<sfilleul> hi
<mrezk> hi
<GeorgeM36Gr> i was trying the 64bit ... but it failed... and someppl in here told me to try the 32bit version and it fails :(
<intelikey> B-Minus_ there is a graphic (pie chart looking)  disk usage app.   i just don't remember the name of it.
<khirr> help (:(
<khirr> need direct X
<khirr> for wine
<GeorgeM36Gr> is ubuntu better than kubuntu?
<khirr> ACTIVE X
<mots> intelikey: where in kcontrol?
<khirr> wine need ACTIVE X
<intelikey> GeorgeM36Gr it's the same OS
<khirr> but cant download
<B-Minus_> intelikey:  thats ok, i have all the info i need with df
<GeorgeM36Gr> intelikey i know it is but maybe it works with core2duo?
<intelikey> only differance is the desktop environment that is installed by default
<GeorgeM36Gr> uhhh ok
<aseigo> GeorgeM36Gr: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde on it
<aseigo> GeorgeM36Gr: so if you prefer kde's approach to things, like many people do, then it's a nice little improvement to an otherwise great os
<aseigo> wow. massive lag.
<GeorgeM36Gr> aseigo I prefer kde
<intelikey> B-Minus_ yes and after you have learned the cli apps you find that the gui is little more than eye candy wrapped around the cli-app
<B-Minus_> intelikey: great, Im reading a lot of sites now and they all tell me that
<GeorgeM36Gr> aseigo but what I like is not important now as I can install the thing
* aseigo loves yakuake for granting quick access in a desktop friendly way to those cli apps =)
<aseigo> GeorgeM36Gr: the installation system is the same on both
<intelikey> aseigo yeah i'm about to lag plumb out..   25S +
<GeorgeM36Gr> aseigo cool it wont work then...there is no point downloading it
<aseigo> GeorgeM36Gr: heh... sorry =)
<soulrider> is anyone having problems with NTFS partitions?
<khirr> need ACTIVEX (:(
<soulrider> i go to mediaL/ in konqueror
<soulrider> and i see my NTFS partitions
<soulrider> but the icon is grey as if they wer eunmounted
<soulrider> and i cant mount them or access them
<soulrider> they used to work, but they dont now
<soulrider> i can browse my NTFS drives through amarok or krusader, but not using konqueror
<khirr> how can i access to my hda 5 since konsole?
<claydoh> khirr: what work they have accomplished in wine re: activex is already built in
<soulrider> khirr: type "cd media/hdb5/
<soulrider> khirr: type "cd media/hda5/
<khirr> uhmm
<intelikey> soulrider nope.... hehe
<khirr> how can i put DIR?
<soulrider> dir
<soulrider> or ls
<intelikey> soulrider cd /media/blah maybe   but i doubt that cd media/ will get anyone anywhere
<khirr> (:(
<khirr> how can i run macromedia flash
<khirr> i have that install in my hda5
<soulrider> ah yes, i forgot the first slash, i allways forget that
<khirr> is in ntfs unit
<intelikey> khirr man intro        man man         man ls      man cd    man mount     man cp     man rm     man mv
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<khirr> ?
<khirr> i dont understand
<intelikey> then install mc and use it..... :)
<claydoh> well that really helps
<B-Minus_> does anyone know if there are replacement-apps for linux for these windows apps : Citrix management console, Remote Desktop, Lotus Notes, Dameware
<v3ctor> rdesktop
<claydoh> you have to know the commands before you use man, man :)
<khirr> i wanna run macromedia flash (:(
* claydoh is peeking for links, but it won'tbe easy if it is even possible
<soulrider> wine ?
<intelikey> claydoh man intro and man man  were to teach how to use the man command
<claydoh> maybe, or possibly crossover office
<Hawkwind> khirr: So run it.  Install flash on Kubuntu
<khirr> gd
<khirr> yes
<claydoh> stuill doesn't help a newbie well
<Hawkwind> !flash > khirr
<khirr> how?
<khirr> how install flash on kubuntu
<Hawkwind> khirr: Read what the bot just sent you in pm
<DaSkreech> intelikey: so you know tee?
<claydoh> i think he wants flash  not flashplayer
<khirr> there are 3 directions
<khirr> :(
<Hawkwind> khirr: You mean flash for viewing webpages ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah
<khirr> i'm not really good in english
<khirr> no
<khirr> no no no
<khirr> flash to can ru .fla files
<khirr> create flash
<Hawkwind> khirr: Then ask you in your native language channel.  What is your native language ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech what about it ?
<khirr> spanish
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> :)
<khirr> si :D
<Hawkwind> khirr: Then ask in #Ubuntu-ES or #Kubuntu-ES
<soulrider> estas registrado? podemos hablar por PM
<khirr> si estoy registrado, pero nose como logearme
<Hawkwind> English only here please
<soulrider> escribe /msg nickserv identify <password>
<soulrider> sry hawk <3
<Tm_T> Mooh
<khirr> listo
<khirr> vamos a private
<Mondor> Yes, this channel is for native africans only.
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Hawkwind> khirr: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<LjL> khirr: /msg nickserv identify tu-password
<B-Minus_> is it possible to use the windows fonts in kde ?
<khirr> thanks
<Hawkwind> B-Minus_: If you install msttcorefonts
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Ah you said you were a plumber :) tee is a plumbing tool
<B-Minus_> allright
<B-Minus_> and then i need to set it to every application individualy ?
<Hawkwind> B-Minus_: You can also import the fonts from your windows box if you have one
<intelikey> yes it is.
<Hawkwind> B-Minus_: You might could do it globally in kcontrol -> Fonts or something like that
<intelikey> so is cat
<B-Minus_> Hawkwind: ok tnx gonna try
<Martijn81> B-Minus_: yep, i have tahoma.ttf imported, but not all what should be bold get bold then
<Hawkwind> B-Minus_: There is also kfontview which allows you to view them, then you can import them or whatever
<Hawkwind> I have imported all the Windows Vista fonts, the new ones.  There are quite a few nice new fonts actually
<B-Minus_> hm sounds great
<Martijn81> aha, i don't have vista, maybe i should get the iso, just for the fonts :p
<intelikey> it will make your pipes leak
<age1172> can i install vga driver for my ati radeon mobility x1600 on kubuntu correctly?
<age1172> because i tried with fglrx and ati driver and failed
<nabil> i have ati radeon 1x1300 how do i get the resolution 1280X800
<age1172> the games runs very slow
<DaSkreech> !info kq
<ubotu> kq: adventure game in the spirit of Final Fantasy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98+cvs.20031006-6.1build1 (dapper), package size 180 kB, installed size 644 kB
<nabil> i have ati radeon X1300 how do i get the resolution 1280X800 on my laptop
<age1172> and kubuntu is very slow
<nabil> i have ati radeon X1300 how do i get the resolution 1280X800 on my laptop after installing kubuntu
<Martijn81> intelikey: my pipes?
<GeorgeM36Gr> what would you choose in terms of speed and stability? 64 or 32 version of kubuntu?
<nabil> i have ati radeon X1300 how do i get the resolution 1280X800 on my laptop after installing kubuntu
<intelikey> Martijn81 no.
<Martijn81> k :)
<age1172> please help
<age1172> can i install vga driver for my ati radeon mobility x1600 on kubuntu correctly?
<age1172> because i tried with fglrx and ati driver and failed
<intelikey> GeorgeM36Gr i'd use 64 if i had a 64bit system.  but you should consider also "what  will and wont run on 64"
<age1172> kubuntu is very slow because of that
<GeorgeM36Gr> intelikey what it wont work?
<age1172> and the games runs very slow
<trappist> GeorgeM36Gr: 32bit-only things like flash and windows codecs require some work
<nabil> i have ati radeon X1300 how do i get the resolution 1280X800 on my laptop after installing kubuntu
<GeorgeM36Gr> trappist flash in webpages and in general?
<intelikey> GeorgeM36Gr there are some things that as of yet, have no 64bit support.
<trappist> GeorgeM36Gr: yes, for example
<trappist> GeorgeM36Gr: there's more than one way to make these things work, but they take some extra effort and know-how
<GeorgeM36Gr> is it considerably faster? (the 64bit versioni mean)
<Mondor> It can't be.
<Mondor> 5-10% maybe.
<GeorgeM36Gr> ok since I am a newbie can you help me choose? I am about to download the edgy version for my core2duo system what shall i choose?
<GeorgeM36Gr> 32 or 64?
<Mondor> Depends from your needs.
<Mondor> Do you have a camera, scanner, etc
<GeorgeM36Gr> the things that I need to work require XP...so I dont really mind... but office and the like is a nice addition
<Mondor> XP is a windows XP? It's 64-bit version is the same crap - no drivers.
<GeorgeM36Gr> Mondor xp 32 bit
<intelikey> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<intelikey>   Major opcode:  19
<intelikey>   Minor opcode:  0
<GeorgeM36Gr> i work with photoshop mainly and wordprocessing
<khirr> man
<khirr> espaol
<B-Minus_> ikroel
<khirr> donde esta mi amigo el que habla espaol
<khirr> ?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Mondor> And your photoshop is 32-bit, I guess? :)
<SiLOX> My computer wont start "devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/bus errror" PLEASE HELP ME!!
<GeorgeM36Gr> Mondor yes
<Mondor> So no benefits. Install 64-bit then, to not reinstall later.
<GeorgeM36Gr> Mondor but as my scanner/photocopier/printer are not supported (drivers) by xp 64 thats why I am still with 32
<Mondor> Do you think they will be supported by Kubuntu?
<khirr> amigo?
<khirr> estaS?
<GeorgeM36Gr> Mondor I dont know
<GeorgeM36Gr> Mondor no HCL
<Mondor> I mean - you can try, see if you can make everything to work, then reinstall if needed. Try it for yourself, that should be fun.
<khirr> kien habla espaol?
<GeorgeM36Gr> Mondor you are right.... btw does wine work on 64?
<intelikey> esay me no comprenda no hoblas espanol
<Mondor> Everything works under 64-bits.
<cpk2> i think wine might work with chroot
<cpk2> for 64bit people
<GeorgeM36Gr> hola zorglu_
<soulrider> khirr: P<M
<soulrider> PM*
<mots> well
<khirr> ok
<Mondor> Good point. But it works, anyway :)
<mots> i guess i b0rked konqueror
<zorglu_> hi
<mots> i deselected all toolbars
<mots> and now i don't find any way to add ones
<mots> >:O
<intelikey> mots so go in the menu and put back what you want
<GeorgeM36Gr> ok made up my mind... 32 bit... lol
<mots> well
<GeorgeM36Gr> thanx for the help guyz
<mots> how do I get into the menu?
<mots> >:O
<zorglu_> mots: try 'ctrl-m'
<intelikey> f9 maybe ?
<intelikey> i cant check cause i didn't have knoq running when i removed kde
<mots> none of those worked
<mots> >:O
<intelikey> is konqueror running ?
<intelikey> it has to be running for that
<ubuntu> could someone tell me how to watch the latest flash media on the ubuntu live cd through firefox
<intelikey> cant be done
<mots> well
<mots> for sure its runnin
<JacksLivr> afternoon all: i am used to fedora/red hat. I use the chkconfg command to add/remove/list what init scripts fire off at a particular runlevel. what is the equiv in ubuntu? (ex. httpd  0:off  1:off  2:on  3:on  4:off  5:on  6:off)
<intelikey> and there is no menu at the top of the konq window mots ?
<JacksLivr> update-rc.d looks like it does some of that
<SiLOX> My computer wont start "devices/platform/i8042/serio0/serio2/bus errror" PLEASE HELP ME!!
<mots> well
<mots> nothing
<mots> tbh
<cpk2> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mots> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/7888/bildschirmfotoaboutblankfinderrf1.png
<JacksLivr> cool, thanks, looking now
<mots> thats what my konq looks like atm
<mots> intelikey: any ideas?
<intelikey> you can always reset it to default if you need to.   "logout drop to a console and do; find ~/.kde -name konqueror -exec rm {} \;
<mots> well
<mots> sounds evil
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: try this frig...
<TheGateKeeper> kate ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<TheGateKeeper> then change Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68:$ to Shockwave Flash 9.0 r68:$
<intelikey> no that would be rm -fr ~ ;cp /etc/skel/.??* ~
<mots> intelikey
<mots> didn't help in any way
<mots> >:O
<intelikey> that's a full reset plus data loss
<mots> well
<mots> did that
<mots> nothing changed
<mots> >:O
<mots> mots@nonsense:~$ find ~/.kde -name konqueror -exec rm {} \;
<mots> rm: Entfernen von /home/mots/.kde/share/apps/konqueror nicht mglich: Is a directory
<mots> rm: Entfernen von /home/mots/.kde/share/apps/kthememanager/themes/original/wallpapers/konqueror nicht mglich: Is a directory
<mots> rm: Entfernen von /home/mots/.kde/share/apps/kstyle/themes/original/wallpapers/konqueror nicht mglich: Is a directory
<mots> rm: Entfernen von /home/mots/.kde/share/apps/kstyle/themes/Vista Makeover/wallpapers/konqueror nicht mglich: Is a directory
<intelikey> nice flood.   were you logged out when you did that ?  or was kde running ?
<intelikey> i've got kde running right but it's no longer installed on this system.
<mots> well
<LjL> intelikey: wow, that's quite a feat :P
<intelikey> LjL not really.    you could sudo apt-get remove `apt-cache search kde | cut -d' ' -f1`        and have the same thing.
<ubuntu> gatekeeper I entered the script in terminal it said command not found
<LjL> no, i meant, having KDE running without having it installed :P
<intelikey> if you wanted.....    :)
<intelikey> LjL that's it right there.
<intelikey> it's running now remove it.
<fdoving> try to start a new kmail session then :)
<LjL> uhm, well, yeah, i suppose it would probably keep working for a good 5 minutes admittedly...
<khirr> guys
<intelikey> until you logout you have it running   but then it's not there to restart.
<_Shade_> can i install kubuntu from iso image only?
<khirr> i have AMD64 procesor, but, i dunno if i should use kubuntu 64 o 32, what should i do?
<LjL> _Shade_: with something like VMWare, possibly
<LjL> khirr: if you don't know, then i'd say just use 32
<intelikey> been over an hour LjL
<fdoving> khirr: go for 32.
<khirr> but, what is the diference?
<_Shade_> LjL: can't I just unpack the image and then point grub to it ?
<trappist> khirr: a lot of 32bit-only stuff like flash and win32 codecs won't work in 64bit mode
<trappist> without a bit of work
<LjL> khirr: that 64 will run a bit faster (reportedly), however there are things (especially some proprietary packages) that won't run
<khirr> uhmmm
<LjL> _Shade_: uhm, i don't know if Grub is that smart... but i don't think so
<khirr> there isnt problem if i use 32 bi version?
<LjL> khirr: no
<LjL> khirr: 64-bit x86 processors are backwards compatibly with 32-bit
<LjL> compatible even
<intelikey> what's the differance in 32 bit and 64 bit.... ah one digit of binary code.....    ;/
<khirr> i feel that 32 bit version is inestable comprate with 64 bit version
<Sourcey> I'm trying to install my wireless drivers, but I get errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26186/
<Sourcey> Could anyone help me out?
<LjL> khirr: that might be, but i would find it strange...
<_Shade_> LjL: it could be. Some distros launches with grub on their livecd
<fdoving> _Shade_: you can make grub boot isos,yes.
<khirr> tell me some package that wont run on 64 bit version
<LjL> _Shade_: yeah, but then it's actually a CD, and not a CD *image* stuffed (with fragmentation and all, perhaps) onto a random (possibly NTFS) filesystem
<trappist> khirr: flash, wine, java plugin
<khirr> omg
<intelikey> after all there are 10 kinds of people in the world.
<khirr> but, i cant run flash sice 32 bit verion :(
<_Shade_> fdoving: so how can i do it?
<intelikey> those that understand binary and those that dont
<MuJ> those who know binary and those whot don't?
<trappist> intelikey: those who understan
<trappist> yeah
<LjL> khirr: you can't run the *most recent* windows version of flash, but you *can* run flash 7, from what i've read here before
<khirr> :O
<khirr> omg
<trappist> LjL: not on amd64, without running 32bit firefox
<khirr> i killed my OS
<khirr> dont run
<khirr> :(
<LjL> intelikey: nah, there are ..--- kinds of people in the world
<fdoving> _Shade_: don't know, but i'm sure i've read about it somewhere.
<intelikey> LjL that's what i said
<Arlington> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LjL> trappist: eh, yeah, that's what i was saying -- that *on 32 bit*, you can run flash, albait an older version than the one you can have on windows
<_Shade_> fdoving: me either but i can't find it now
<LjL> intelikey: was it?
<_Shade_> !grub isos
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<khirr> ?
<intelikey> all in how you read it i guess....
<LjL> intelikey, that was not binary (albeit a kind of binary code, yeah) :P
<intelikey> moras  ?
<intelikey> errr <!sp> morris
<LjL> intelikey: for that matter, you could say that there are 49 and 48 kinds of people in the world
<intelikey> oh stay out of key codes....
<intelikey> yuch
<fdoving> _Shade_: maybe you can adopt some of this info: http://wiki.lunar-linux.org/index.php/Installation:No_CD
<_Shade_> fdoving: thanks a lot
<intelikey> LjL or even   0x02 0x82 && 0x0b 0x8b
<LjL> intelikey: exactly
<intelikey> like i said  "yuch"
<intelikey> i wish kde didn't depend on py
<raich> my GL screensavers won't load
<nick01> hi Hawkwind :)
<trappist> raich: glxinfo | grep rendering
<nick01> Hawkwind: do u have mandriva running in vmware now ?
<raich> trappist: direct rendering: yes
<trappist> raich: when you say "won't load", do you mean xscreensaver doesn't start, or you get like a blank screen, or what?
<Hawkwind> nick01: This probably isn't the place to be asking about Mandriva stuff
<nick01> Hawkwind: #lfd ?
<Hawkwind> nick01: I have it installed in vmware, not running it at the moment
<intelikey> hehhe   glxinfo | tac
<raich> trappist: when i select them and try to "test", nothing happens ans sometimes when the time has elapsed, the screen sits there, no screensaver
<DaSkreech> When did KDe start depending on python?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i don't know when.  but it does
<DaSkreech> Sure?
<raich> do you know how to fix it?
<raich> do you know how to fix it?
<trappist> raich: no, but I think I saw a bug on malone that fits the description
<raich> malone?
<fdoving> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<fdoving> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<fdoving> raich: malone is the website that manages bugs for ubuntu. it's basically http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<raich> ok ty
<ubuntu> could someone tell me how I can watch trailers from quicktime using the live cd
<ubuntu> can someone please help me
<fdoving> !at
<fdoving> ehm.
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.9ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 208 kB
<cgeo> is there any way that i can install AIGLX in kubuntu without installing gnome libraries???
<fdoving> ubuntu: you need to install codecs.
<fdoving> !codecs > ubuntu
<felixjet> where can i dl the libsdl-net ? i got it corrupt and now i cant use apt-get
<scott_w|lappy> yo, i've got a bit of a problem getting flash to work
<scott_w|lappy> simply put, it hates me
<fdoving> felixjet: packages.ubuntu.com
<scott_w|lappy> i've tried installing the version from adept but that doesn't work
<scott_w|lappy> is it just konqueror or is the flash package broken?
<SeanTater> scott_w|lappy: did you install flashplugin-nonfree
<scott_w|lappy> yes
<SeanTater> scott_w|lappy: neither
<SeanTater> scott_w|lappy: konqueror needs a but of setup for it to work
<felixjet> fdoving: but it dl corrupt
<scott_w|lappy> SeanTater: linkage to somewhere?
<SeanTater> scott_w|lappy: go to konqueror -> settings -> configure Konqueror -> plugins -> scan for new plugins, then click OK
<cgeo> is there any way that i can install AIGLX in kubuntu without installing gnome libraries???
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> You just can't use it :)
<cgeo> hhmmmm yeah i thought of that :) Just wanted to show off a little bit
<Buchinho> hi
<Buchinho> kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen einem compiler und einem interpreter sagen?
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Buchinho> oh i'm sorry
<SeanTater> Buchinho: english!
<Buchinho> i know this is off topic
<DaSkreech> !o-t
<SeanTater> !offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Damn ;-)
<Buchinho> jeeez
<SeanTater> Buchinho: tehre is #ubuntu-offoptic too
<ubuntu> hello
<piccololinux> dato che a scuola abbiamo la rete lan io nn sono riuscito a connettermi alla rete con il portatile help
<ubuntu> i have a problem installing kubuntu on my laptop
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> piccololinux: ^^^^
<piccololinux> ok
<ubuntu> i have an acer aspire 1692 WLMi
<ubuntu> and when i start the cd.. after loading everything i get a black screen.. my screen is turned of
<ubuntu> off*
<bastiq> what's the name of ati's driver?
<ubuntu> my graphics card is an ATI radeon X700
<bastiq> the name i should use for it in xorg
<abattoir> bastiq: fglrx ?
<bastiq> thx! :)
<abattoir> ubuntu: have you tried booting in the 'Safe mode' ?
<ubuntu> yes
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> it gets stuck at some point when loading..
<jhutchins_wk> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> it doesnt get to the point where the live cd is fully loaded and i can actuallu try or install ubuntu
<ubuntu> so what should i do?
<ubuntu> people said i should edit some sort of a configuration file so that it doesnt turn off my screen
<ubuntu> how do i do that?
<DaSkreech> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<abattoir> ubuntu: is only your screen turned off? are you sure?
<abattoir> ubuntu: or is it frozen at a particular point?
<ubuntu> no turned off completely
<ubuntu> cuz when i press the power button afterwards
<ubuntu> the screen is turned on
<ubuntu> and it starts unloading everythign
<ubuntu> everything*
<abattoir> ubuntu: ok, you might need to use a special boot parameter when booting the live cd
<ubuntu> which is?
<abattoir> ubuntu: press F6 in the boot menu
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> and then?
<lupine_85> !ksvtg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksvtg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> ugh, wait, let me type :P
<lupine_85> !ksvg
<ubotu> ksvg: SVG viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1149 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<bluch> !webcam
<abattoir> ubuntu: linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubuntu> and that should solve my problem?
<abattoir> ubuntu: i think so
<ubuntu> sometimes when i press F6 there's a line of commands already there.. just right that next to it?
<abattoir> ubuntu: i dont have a live cd qemu image handy, so am not sure if 'linux' has been changed to 'install'
<ubuntu> ok can try install if linux doesnt work
<ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire1692WLMi?highlight=%28aspire%29
<ubuntu> can you check this link please?
<ubuntu> it describes my problem
<ubuntu> how can i edit whats displayed down there at the bottom of the page
<abattoir> ubuntu: you said safe boot doesnt work for you, right?
<ubuntu> yes
<abattoir> ubuntu: you'd need a launchpad a/c, and then click on Edit at the top of the page
<ubuntu> launchpad a/c?
<abattoir> launchpad.net
<abattoir> http://www.launchpad.net
<abattoir> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ubuntu> ok thank you so much
<ubuntu> i'll go try that now
<ubuntu> the command line you gave me
<pike__> what is equivalent of usleep ? i need to make something sleep for like 2000 microseconds..
<nico> hi
<nico> wie fahr ich meinen rechner nach einer bestimmten zeit runter ?
<lupine_85> !de
<lupine_85> ?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fdoving> pike__: can't you use 'sleep 0.01' and so on?
<nebi> can i install driver for dwl-g122 usb wifi in kubuntu?
<lupine_85> nebi: revision b1 or c1 ?
<nebi> revicion c1
<lupine_85> that's an rt73 chip then
<lupine_85> see http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<nebi> when i can download this driver please?
<lupine_85> or update to edgy, which has the drivers out of the box ;)
<lupine_85> right now, from there
<lupine_85> ever compiled your own kernel module?
<nebi> sorry, version  Latest BETA rt2570 driver: v1.1.0-b2
<lupine_85> you don't want that
<lupine_85> it's the wrong oner
<lupine_85> use the rt2x00 driver
<lupine_85> rt2570 is the b1 revision of the hardware
<bastiq> how do i reconfigure my xorg file?
<bastiq> i'm on a ati
<cpk2> bastiq: you can edit it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bastiq> yea, but i think it's beyond manual repair :P
<cpk2> or if you want I guess dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not really sure what you are asking
<cpk2> as sudo
<bastiq> thanks, i'll try it
<nebi> ok a have the driver , i cant copilate de driver how?
<nebi> i open the console in directory i make install?
<lupine_85> first run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<lupine_85> that'll get all the essentiall stuff that you need
<lupine_85> in the directory run make && sudo make install
<lupine_85> but the make install is probably broken, in which case copy *.ko into /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/extra
<intelikey> i read that uuoc one time.  unless it's changed there is an error in the examples.  namely;  `ls *` != *
<nebi> ok i install sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<lupine_85> using apt-get, yes
<nebi> ok installed sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<lupine_85> ok, now open a terminal; cd into the directory; run "make"
<wildchild> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nebi> ok all installed with make
<bastiq> there is something wrong with mu acpi so i can't update the kernel to match the driver version!
<bastiq> i think...
<bastiq> damn i'm bright :P
<bastiq> and i don't even know what acpi is
<zorglu_> too bright for that :)
<bastiq> yup, it's too low-tech :P
<bastiq> well, anyone got an ida of how to fix it?
<zorglu_> well unfortunatly your bright report doesnt make much sense :)
<nebi> lupine_85 ?
<lupine_85> yep
<zorglu_> bastiq: acpi can't prevent you from updating a kernel, nor need a special driker :)
<nebi> all make installed
<zorglu_> driver
<bastiq> Hmm... well. Something is wrong since i can't get the 2.6.17 kernel
<lupine_85> ok, and if you run "sudo depmod -a" followed by "sudop modprobe 80211 && sudo modprobe rate_control && sudo modprobe rt73" what happens?
<bastiq> and it complains of acpi when i try to update it
<bastiq> lupine_85: me?
<anders0> I have af major problem installing edgy, is this the right place to ask for help?
<lupine_85> erm, s/sudop/sudo/
<lupine_85> no, nebi
<bastiq> anders0: I guess
<anders0> 1. The Desktop cd dosnt work, the display fails and i cant get a commandline
<anders0> So i get the alternate cd
<|lostbyte|x> !kubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> just #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> kubuntu+1 users in there too
<lupine_85> incl. me :)
<anders0> and i get 94% through "Select and install software", and it stops at "Configuring language-support-en"
<arepie> is it possible for me install ATI driver without an error?
<anders0> and its completly frozen, no ctrl+alt+f2
<bastiq> anders0: Well, i would just wait for the proper release. I guess there's not too muck to do about it if it's the cd. At least not that i know of
<nebi> lupine_85
<lupine_85> ?
<anders0> seems kind of weird that no one would have noticed in knot1-3 :s
<nebi> i have all installed from make?
<bastiq> maybe it's your cd thats broken
<lupine_85> probably not
<bastiq> try to download the iso again and burn it on a slow speed
<lupine_85> it's designed for fedora
<anders0> and the cd check fails, i tried burning it twice.. once from windows, and once from mac with a new iso
<lupine_85> just copy the .ko files into /lib/modules/(your-kernel-here)/extra
<anders0> excatly same results
<lupine_85> then run sudo depmod -a
<jdawiz> can I ask if there is a converter from .3g2 to another format here.  I have been looking but haven't had much luck
<lupine_85> make the dir if needed
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: Any fluxbuntu+1 users?
<lupine_85> probably not ;)
<bastiq> anders0: What happens if you install dapper and upgrade it?
<anders0> guess i could try finding my old cd
<anders0> but that Desktop cd didnt work either, im REALLY unlucky with my linux installs
<anders0> no matter what distro :)
<josh_> is there a package i can install to ghost a drive to another drive
<bastiq> Maybe it's your cd reader or something.
<lupine_85> use the alt install CD
<anders0> perhaps
<jdawiz> g4l worked for me
<bastiq> Try with a external cd
<bastiq> well, i've gotta go
<bastiq> cya
<jdawiz> josh_ g4l worked for me
<lupine_85> that works with many more hw combinations
<josh_> i need a package
<josh_> something quick
<felixjet> http://package.ubuntu.com
<felixjet> wait
<jdawiz> you could use the "dd" command
<felixjet> http://packages.ubuntu.com **
<DaSkreech> josh_: dd if=/dev/hd<partition number> of=/path/to/ghostfile
<lupine_85> bs=512
<jdawiz> josh_:   http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<josh_> will it make the whole drive ext3
<fdoving> josh_: partimage, it's in the repos.
<lupine_85> dd is teh r0x0r
<arepie> is it possible for me install ATI driver without an error?
<jdawiz> fdoving:  thanks didn't know of that one
<ukAdamF> Howdy all. I nipped in this morning with a problem about Kubuntu (having installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu) forgetting my dns settings every reboot and having to reset them in system settings each time...
<lupine_85> stick them in /etc/resolv.conf
<ukAdamF> While no one had an exact idea, I've since solved the issue by placing my dns servers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ukAdamF> lupine_85 : I did, and upon each reboot, they magically vanished ;)
<lupine_85> ah.. that could work too :)
<lupine_85> hmm. in
<lupine_85>  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lupine_85> e.g. dns-nameserver some-ip
<ukAdamF> doesn't support dns data, someone else thought of that one this morning.
<ukAdamF> Was just really a "this is my workaround" in case anyone else comes in with similar problems
<scion> hello all
<ukAdamF> So thanks for the pointers this morning, and thanks for a great piece of software (if any of the developers are in) :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: That means you :)
* shafqat **sniff**
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<LeeJunFan> wow, busy place tonight.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<arepie> hello, can i install ATI Radeon driver from ati website?
<andre_> hi, anybody knows why some apache stuff was renambed to '.dpkg-new' like in dav_svn.conf.dpkg-new?
<agoole> io!
<shafqat> quit
<agoole> why quit ?
<felixjet> XD
<felixjet> agoole:  type /quit
<felixjet> lol
<fdoving> andre_: because during installation you chose to keep the current configuration. the dpkg-new files is just the file that comes with the package by default.
<fdoving> andre_: during upgrade, is more correct to say.
<agoole> hahaha right
<agoole> right
<fdoving> gnite.
<Max_-> some software needs libatk1.0-0 to run... I loaded libatk1.0-dev ... now it still says I need libatk1.0-1 .. so I searched.. found the deb package.. but I cant Install it, it says I already have newer version... even if I apt-get remove the 1.0-dev one!!.. how can I do???
<JacksLivr> iptables is not installed as an init script. in fedora i would type "chkconfg --add iptables" to add it. how do i do this in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> JacksLivr: might be worth trying in #ubuntu
* intelikey changes nick to /dcc send
<dec_> I just installed ubuntu and I am trying to play a dvd movie totem noatun, and movie player will not play it any suggestions
<dec_> I just installed ubuntu and I am trying to play a dvd movie totem noatun, and movie player will not play it any suggestions
<gpeek> dec_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<andre_> <fdoving> right i understand,  thanks
<TheGateKeeper> dec_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<holoton1> I am an experimental DJ at an FM radio station, and was looking for some good software that I could use to lay out the tracks for my show, do transitions between them, and play with a few effects here and there; Any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2006-10-11
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "Give My Love To Rose" by Johnny Cash With June Carter on At Folsom Prison/ At San Quentin [Amarok] 
<thunderstorm> can someone help me with the "tar"-command?
<gnomefreak> thunderstorm: what about it
<thunderstorm> if i use the "tar cvfz" command, the file contains the owner and access-rights?
<thunderstorm> is that correct?
<gnomefreak> thunderstorm: i dont understand. the tar shouldnt have any permissions on it other than read and write all.
<thunderstorm> hm, my english is not so good ;-)
<gnomefreak> any user should beable to untar a package
<thunderstorm> ok, otherwise: when i unpack these tgz-file, the restored files have all permissions and owner rights?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<method|> how can i get k3b to allow me to burn a cd without sudoing?
<gnomefreak> thunderstorm: it depends on what files are in it
<Hawkwind> thunderstorm: They have the owner/perms of the user you untarred them as
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: the make install file in tars have a permission set for sudo
<gzevspero> Hi, I'd like to install winxp, win vista, and kubuntu on the same computer. Can this be done, and if so, how would I partition the 2 drives and in which order would I install the OS's?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Huh ?
<gnomefreak> if its just pictures or themes anyone should beable to run it
<thunderstorm> ok, but when i archive an file have 777, have this file these rights after unzip?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Not here they don't
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: If you untar the file as normal user, then all files have normal user perms
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: to compile a tar you need to use sudo make install you cant just use make install
<Hawkwind> thunderstorm: Yes
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Not necessarily
<gnomefreak> yes
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I have tons and tons of files that make install can be done as normal user
<gnomefreak> i havent yet seen it or it can but it will screw up permissions app wide
<larson9999> depends one whether you want to install them locally or not
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: That is not correct
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: There are millions of things that can be installed without sudo using make install. Firefox is a prime example of this
<thunderstorm> Hawkwind & gnomefreak: thank you - i dont must give an specific parameter for tar
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: firefox isnt compiled like most apps
<gnomefreak> all you do it untar it
* MotorCityMadMan is listening to "Orange Blossom Special (live)" by Johnny Cash on At Folsom Prison/ At San Quentin [Amarok] 
<gnomefreak> and move it around
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: if you notice anything that has a make file sudo make install is used
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Half of E17 happens to be built without using sudo actually
<gnomefreak> FF and TB are differnet
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No it's not
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Do a checkout of CVS for E17 and specifically look in e/e_modules
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: cvs is differnret
<Hawkwind> You can actually install anything that you compile using make install and not sudo, anything
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: tar not cvs or svn
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Any of it
<ubuntu_> guys i have an emergency and i need help please :( i was on windows and i deleted my linux partitions to make more space but now GRUB still starts and i cant get into windows because it errors out. i am on the linux livecd right now :(
<Hawkwind> It doesn't matter. You use sudo to install it globally.  If you don't use sudo you install it as that user and only that user can run that app
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: so the guides tell you to use sudo because they have nothing better to do?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: They tell you to use sudo so that it's installed globally so that any user on the system can run it
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: yes but again that diesnt give app wide permissions as i stated
<Hawkwind> I've done packaging for a few years now, and can prove this
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: What do you mean by 'wide permissions'  ??
<gnomefreak> app wide =global
<gnomefreak> anyone can run the app
<gnomefreak> sorry if that was confusing you
<Hawkwind> Right, if you use sudo.  If you just do make install then only the user who performed it can run it and no one else
<Hawkwind> There is nothing out there that can't be installed using just make install.  The make files do not have root perms/ownership
<helpplz> guys i have an emergency and i need help please :( i was on windows and i deleted my linux partitions to make more space but now GRUB still starts and i cant get into windows because it errors out. i am on the linux livecd right now :(
<gnomefreak> helpplz: more than likely its not recoverable since you deleted part sof a partition
<Hawkwind> helpplz: Did you actually delete the partition with the information on it, as in, is the information gone ?
<helpplz> what i am asking is how to delete GRUB or simply get into my windows
<helpplz> =\
<helpplz> not to recover the linux
<gnomefreak> helpplz: in a windows recovery console type fixmbr
<Hawkwind> helpplz: Boot the Windows CD, and run fixmbr or fdisk, whatever it is that OS uses
<helpplz> hmm windows recovery console? my recovery thing is in a FAT32 partition, stupid gateway
<helpplz> all i can do is get into BIOS system utilities, etc
<gnomefreak> helpplz: boot windows cd adn choose recover broken windows
<helpplz> i dont have a windows cd though
<gnomefreak> or whatever its called
<helpplz> hmm
<helpplz> ill check if i can boot that partition through the bios
<helpplz> thanx
<gnomefreak> well than i hope you didnt screw with anything on windows partition including grub if its on the windows drive
<helpplz> i didnt touch anything on the windows partitions, i just deleted the linux partitions and used the unallocated space to make my windows partition bigger...
<helpplz> =\
<gnomefreak> or like grub,win1,win2,ubuntu1,ubuntu5
<gnomefreak> im not sure if parted will help with mbr or not
<helpplz> hm
<gnomefreak> if it does than you should beable to run parted from livecd
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<helpplz> k
<fred_> fdfsd
<Max_-> some software needs libatk1.0-0 to run... I loaded libatk1.0-dev ... now it still says I need libatk1.0-1 .. so I searched.. found the deb package.. but I cant Install it, it says I already have newer version... even if I apt-get remove the 1.0-dev one!!.. how can I do???
<mabreaux> hello all
<grasmeer> Hi! Anyone who had installed the updates today? Are they working or will the system hang?
<fred_> which one ?
<mabreaux> no updates for me today
<SkuggiG> just now noticed that there were some updates
<fred_> linux-restricted-modules ?
<SkuggiG> just some stuff to python and cpio from dapper-security
<fred_> aah ok
<grasmeer> 87 updates, but just updated the system three (4?) days ago...
<grasmeer> restricted modules, lib*, sudo, kmail, bla bla...
<fred_> did u install edgy ?
<grasmeer> edgy eft...
<fred_> yep :-) don't know what it means
<grasmeer> what: dont know...?
<ricanelite> can someone help me out, New to Ubuntu Linux
<grasmeer> perhaps...
<fred_> edgy eft
<ricanelite> I'm trying to change my Desktop Icons text, right now they are in White but will like to change them to black
<ricanelite> can anyone help me please
<brahmamurti> you have icons on your desktop?
<grasmeer> sorry, no idea, perhaps: apperarance, style...
<grasmeer> Updates?
<fred_> may be "system settings" -> appearence -> fonts
<method|> anybody got aiglx+beryl installed on their systems?
<ricanelite> is it possible to put the KDE Trash bin in the Desktop?
<apokryphos> ricanelite: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#showtrash
<SkuggiG> umm... should be
<knubbe> where do i find kde control center?
<apokryphos> knubbe: Kubuntu uses KDE System Settings as opposed to KControl
<apokryphos> but kcontrol is still accessible via alt+f2 -> kcontrol
<knubbe> ah, ok
<knubbe> thanks.
<knubbe> thats where i set my default programs? default email client and so on...?
<Hawkwind> !mp3 > bomber
<FaLc[ON] 2> ciao ragazzi potete darmi un aiuto con kdevelop?
<bomber> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VanessaE> evening all
<KrAmMeR__> i am having trouble installing new kdm themes...
<Hawkwind> bomber: When I did !mp3 > bomber it should have sent you that info in pm
<bomber> yes i got it... thanks
<KrAmMeR__> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<Hawkwind> !kdmthemes > KrAmMeR__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !kdmtheme > KrAmMeR__
<highLighter> how do I connect to a server?
<LjL> telnet hostname port
<bomber> Hawkwind:  seems like a project
<KrAmMeR__> i know i have it in the write place
<KrAmMeR__> right*
<arepie> !howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace> hi everyone
<bomber> Hawkwind: whats synaptic package manager?
<LjL> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rojikaru> Dr Willis
<rojikaru> Someone of equal knowledge.
<menace> I am in need of two programs. which i was hoping someone here would know something like them. i need an XISO program, like craxtion. and a nice FTP program like smartFTP. does anyone have any ideas on equivalent programs?
<menace> anyone?
<Hawkwind> menace: kftpgrabber, kbear, gftp, and many many more
<Hawkwind> menace: The other one you mentioned must be Windows stuff and I haven't touched Windows in 5 years so I have no idea what they are
<menace> ok thanks
<menace> whats your favorite ftp program?
<rojikaru> FTP IS NOT GOOD.
<VanessaE> opera. :)
<rojikaru> ssh is the better choice sercurity wise.
<bomber> menace an xiso program meaning a graphical burning program?
<menace> im FTP'ing to my xbox rojikaru
<menace> yes...www.craxtion.com
<menace> like that
<bomber> gftp is awesome
<rojikaru> Why are you ftping to your Xbox? You putting roms on there?
<arepie> i've installed fglrx driver, and, OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org <-- it should be ATI Technologies Inc. rite?
<halcon_> irc hispano
<menace> nope
<menace> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<menace> rojikaru: im backing up my xbox games.
<Hawkwind> menace: I don't use FTP programs, but you can use sftp:// in konqueror
<menace> ok thanks
<Hawkwind> menace: For burning stuff, use k3b
<halcon_> #ubuntu-es
<arepie> menace:  im using firefox extension fireftp
<menace> Hawkwind: i need craxtion to create the .iso
<menace> arepie: firefox wont run on my system for some reason...
<Hawkwind> menace: Why ?  You can do that with mkisofs
<Hawkwind> If firefox won't run, then you're doing something wrong
<menace> Hawkwind: i didnt know that...
<arepie> menace: install with adept?
<menace> its my flashplugin-nonfree package
<Hawkwind> menace: Did you sudo apt-get install firefox or did you compile it from mozilla.org ?
<menace> its messed up somehow
<menace> i used adept
<menace> i cant even watch videos online now
<Hawkwind> menace: So remove the flashplugin package
<menace> because of the flash plugin-nonfree
<menace> but i need it to watch videos online...and run frostwire
<menace> and i removed and re-installed but it didnt work
<Hawkwind> menace: Have you removed your ~/.mozilla directory ?
<menace> im not sure let me check
<Hawkwind> menace: Or rather make a backup of it, then remove it, then try running firefox ?
<menace> i dont know how to do all that
<menace> and i dont really need firefox
<menace> i like konq
<menace> and btw...gaim wont run either
<Hawkwind> menace: cp -a ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<Hawkwind> menace: Or, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<Hawkwind> menace: Preferably do the second one
<arepie> menace: i rather use kopete
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkwind> kopete is an instant messenger, that's not what he's after
<Hawkwind> Oh, he mentioned gaim, heh, sorry
<Hawkwind> menace: Sounds like you have serious issues you need to tend to first
<jon_> are video cards plug and play?
<VanessaE> jon: not really
<Hawkwind> jon_: Depends on what you mean by plug and play exactly
<menace> i cant find mkisofs on my system. but it says its installed
<menace> ok. how can i do that hawk?
<VanessaE> from the perspective of the text console, generally yeah
<Hawkwind> jon_: Most Nvidia are, even though you have to install the drivers afterwards
<VanessaE> from a graphics perspective, no.
<jon_> well
<jon_> when i put one in
<jon_> all i have is the terminal
<Hawkwind> menace: Is this a fresh install of Dapper ?
<Hawkwind> jon_: What kind of card ?
<jon_> lemme look
<menace> im really not sure. sorry for my ignorance
<menace> i re-installed linux to try to fix this
<Hawkwind> menace: Ummm, how did you install or did you do an upgrade ?
<menace> install from CD
<jon_> looks like it says nvidia
<menace> should i upgrade my dapper?
<Hawkwind> jon_: Nvidia what ?
<Hawkwind> menace: What you need to do is run these apps from a terminal and see what error messages you get
<jon_> im really not sure what im looking for, someone gave this to me
<menace> strace firefox?
<Hawkwind> menace: Then paste those messages to a pastebin for us to see and then we can go from there
<jon_> n119?
<Hawkwind> menace: No, just firefox from a terminal
<menace> ok
<VanessaE> well, if he does an lspci it should tell him what kind of vid card
<Hawkwind> jon_: FX5200, 6600GT or what ?  That's what you need to know
<VanessaE> even without the binary driver
<Hawkwind> jon_: Is the card installed right now in the computer ?
<VanessaE> e.g. --->  0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800]  (rev a1)
<highLighter>  do I accept a file? it always fails to download showing "unsupported negoiation"
<jon_> nope im running onboard video currently
<menace> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jon_> when i install i all i get is like a virtual terminal
<jon_> i mean when i plug it in
<Hawkwind> jon_: You'll want to put the card in, disable the onboard video if need be in your BIOS, then boot the system
<kharn_> hey peeps im new to Linux and am looking for the Lamp package for this distro can u tell me where i can find it? i installed from desktop cd
<Hawkwind> jon_: Once you get to the terminal, try doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<menace> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26218/
<menace> there you are hawkwind
<Hawkwind> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<menace> btw...thanks for the help..i really appreciate it
<Hawkwind> menace: And firefox never starts ?
<jon_> thanks
<Hawkwind> menace:  ??
<menace> Hawkwind: it starts up, but the scroll bar its all pixelated and wont work
<kharn_> thx
<Hawkwind> menace: Close firefox and do this from a terminal:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<menace> Hawkwind: and firefox completely freezes up
<menace> k
<Hawkwind> menace: Then try to restart firefox
<menace> nope still messes up
<menace> oh sorry
<Hawkwind> menace: If it's still messed up, then you need to take a screenshot so we can see what it looks like
<menace> yea still messing up...let me upload the image real quick
<menace> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/479/firefoxhn8.png
<menace> personally...i think its flashplugin-nonfree and baghira window decorations thats not letting everything run properly...
<menace> but your the expert
<Hawkwind> menace: Looks like a theme issue
<Hawkwind> menace: I'd seriously consider changing your theme and see what happens
<menace> ok
<menace> change my windows decoration?
<menace> or everything
<waspius> hi anyone know what codecs i can use in mplayer for sound in movies?i have w32
<menace> !mpe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waspius> ok thanx
<Amority> how useful, that ubotu lol
<menace> Hawkwind: firefox works...but frostwire still wont run
<menace> Amority: lol yea
<Hawkwind> !codecs > waspius
<Hawkwind> menace: Frostwire is a p2p app and is very poorly coded.  I'd find something else to use IMO.  If you're doing torrents, then use ktorrent or bittorrent
<VanessaE> frostwire giving you a runFrost.sh error
<VanessaE> ?
<menace> VanessaE: it just doesnt run
<VanessaE> run it from a terminal
<menace> Hawkwind: im using ktorrent at the momment...its just crazy slow
<VanessaE> see what error spew you get
<menace> it cant find my sun-java-jre
<VanessaE> ohhh
<Amority> VanessaE, do you have sun-java-jre
<menace> i have sun-java-jre though
<VanessaE> amority: it runs fine for me, just trying to help Menace
<Amority> Ahh I see ok
<schizzzee> hey gota question... how do you get the network settings to automatically change when you switch networks? i mean dhcp is enabled but it still retains the old ip settings.
<menace> an ideas VanessaE?
<VanessaE> off the top of my head, no :-/
<menace> ok thanks anways
<VanessaE> for me, it just magically found it :)
<VanessaE> however,
<VanessaE> I installed java directly from Sun's official package (put it in /opt/jre_blahblah)
<Hawkwind> menace: Probably a wrong config setting somewhere then
<CVirus> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<VanessaE> (I've never had much luck with nvidia, jave, or flash as supplied by any distro's repositories)
<VanessaE> Menace, is there anything in /etc/profile and the like that sets environment variables regarding java?
<VanessaE> (for me, there is not)
<|WAL|> I have a samba issue
<jeroenvrp> when someone with ubuntu does sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; will kdm come-up automaticaly after a restart of X?
<|WAL|> I can get to a remote samba share of mine through "Remote places" but I can't add it to the "Disk & Filesystems"
<mabreaux> any one running edgy? how stable is it, do you think they will make the 26th on October date?
<VanessaE> edgy is fairly stable but development is pretty active
<VanessaE> so stuff might still break
<mabreaux> are you running it?
<Tm_T> or unbreak ;)
<VanessaE> from what my husband and I can tell, only a few minor issues exist
<VanessaE> my husband is, I run dapper
* Tm_T is on edgy
<Tm_T> but I'm more developer than regular user
<VanessaE> Tm: heh, right...  like the Ctrl+Alt+Plus bit :)
<mabreaux> where can I fine the bug still on edgy? and do they have a live cd of it?
<VanessaE> can't answer either of those :)
<VanessaE> (hubby upgraded by tweaking sources.list)
<VanessaE> now, bugs...
<VanessaE> lesse
<CowHigh> hi
<mabreaux> is there a kubuntu edgy irc?
<VanessaE> you would normally go here for bugs, it seems-->  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs
<VanessaE> but the database is empty
<CowHigh> sorry, could you tell me a diferents between CD and DVD relase of kubuntu?
<mabreaux> link says : There are currently no open bugs.
<LjL> DVD has more packages on it -- that hsould be all
<CowHigh> and is it still live/install cd?
<CowHigh> dvd
<VanessaE> yes
<CowHigh> nice, thx
<VanessaE> but you should stick with the CD if you can spare the bandwidth wherever you plan to install
<|WAL|> I can get to a remote samba share of mine through "Remote places" but I can't add it to the "Disk & Filesystems"
<jeroenvrp> anyone has an answer on the question I asked?
<VanessaE> not I, sorry jeroen
<mabreaux> just found this one : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<VanessaE> WAL, do you have smbmount installed?
<maxime_> hi
<|WAL|> VanessaE: nope, couldn't figure out where to get it in the repositories
<VanessaE> smbfs might be it
<|WAL|> I get an error trying to get it
<VanessaE> what error?
<|WAL|> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<|WAL|>   smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to b                                                                                                   e installed
<|WAL|> E: Broken packages
<VanessaE> ack
<maxime_> what tools to emulate my windows ?
<VanessaE> maxime: there are a number of choices..  wine works for some, vmware and bochs work for others
<mabreaux> and crossover
<maxime_> i has problem to wine ...
<|WAL|> VanessaE: could I be missing a repository?
<VanessaE> WAL: I'm not sure.  Did you try   sudo apt-get -f install
<VanessaE> see if it can resolve the dependency issue?
<|WAL|> VanessaE: just tried, no uck
<VanessaE> ok that one I have no clue how to fix
<VanessaE> (suppose I'm still something of a n00b even after 10 years using linux :)
<maxime_> how create icon ex: home ... but i dont have the icon  of my desktop ...
<VanessaE> maxime: I don't understand what you need.
<VanessaE> Do you mean on the Kubuntu desktop?
<maxime_> yes
<|WAL|> VanessaE: I hear you, I've been using it for 6-8 but I'm a convert to Kubuntu (former slackware)
<VanessaE> Right click on the desktop area, Create New -> Link to Application
<maxime_> k
<VanessaE> WAL: Slackware followed by Gentoo for me
<maxime_> thanks
<|WAL|> VanessaE: as you know then there's quite a difference
<|WAL|> :D
<VanessaE> yep
<VanessaE> g-d don't I know it :)
<|WAL|> lol, indeed why I switched
<VanessaE> for me, slackware's lack of package management drove me off (but I dug my heels in for the longest time)....Gentoo...well....there's a reason I drive a Thunderbird instead of some rice car :)
<|WAL|> VanessaE: heh, I hear you, I wanted to goto Gentoo for some time but I held out as well and glad I did
<VanessaE> now that said, I seem to recall that you can compile smbfs support into the kernel also
<mabreaux> I came from Red Hat, Fedora, Suse 9-10.1 and I like Kubuntu the best, I just wish I could get KDE and Gnome on my desktop.  wife like gnome I do not know why.
* VanessaE checks
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: That will install all of Gnome for you and you can let the wife use it
<VanessaE> here it is
<VanessaE> if you can't get that smbmount tool to install, there's still a kernel rebuild option
<mabreaux> I have tried that twice and my machine refuse to login in after that
<mabreaux> I just get a blank screen and the machine is not responsive
<printk> I'm having a brain fart.  I switched to KDE (kubuntu-desktop), but firefox is still trying to play streaming videos using gstreamer.. how do I change it to kaffeine?
<shadowhywind> i am having problems with getting an IP with my wireless, it just randomly stopped. Anybody have any ideas?
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Probably because when you go to use Gnome you're not using GDM
<mabreaux> Hawkwind: what?
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: After you install ubuntu-desktop and you log out it should take you back to a GUI login screen, correct ?
<mabreaux> I still wish to use KDE the wife want gnome, can ubunut support both on the same machine?
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Absolutely
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: I have them both installed and many more window managers and don't have any problems
<mabreaux> Hawkwind: what did you do different than me....   Mind failed badly.
<keebler> Can k3b Burn audio CDs, converting 0GG to WAV/MP3?
<method|> how do i see the history in konqueror?
<VanessaE> keebler: rather, K3B will import Mp3, OGG and WAV and burn them to an audio CD, yes.
<LjL> method|: try F9
<keebler> VanessaE: Thank you.
<keebler> Thats exactly what I wanted to hear. My fault for incorrectly stating my question.
<VanessaE> (you need the k3b mp3 plugin for mp3 support...libk3b2-mp3 or some such)
<luisa> hello
<VanessaE> keebler: no problem, just making sure I understood you right :)
<keebler> What about OGG? Is there a separate lib for that too?
<VanessaE> as long as you have ogg installed in general, k3b will use it
<LjL> keebler: OGG Vorbis plays out of the box
<oslo> hi i have 2 cd rom
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: I have no idea what you did.  I simply installed ubuntu-desktop and it works if I ever wanted to use Gnome
<keebler> LjL: I know... I'm listening to it now. :) (Cowboy Bebop OST), but I want to burn it to an audio CD.
<oslo> hda &hdb all both work but i can't mount or see cdrom with hda
<LjL> ah, i see. well, guess that works out of the box as well, but i don't really know
<oslo> fstab seems right edited
<VanessaE> your CDROM is hdc and hdd
<VanessaE> (assuming you did it right, typically hda and hdb are hard disks)
<oslo> VanessaE> seems to be hda & hdb at home
<oslo> ^^
<mabreaux> Hawkwind: I try it again on my test machine
<VanessaE> oslo, dmesg |grep hd  and put the output on pastebin
<oslo> VanessaE> i think it depends on with ide1 or ide2 wire they are connected
<VanessaE> !pastebin > oslo
<VanessaE> indeed it does, I just want to make sure I understand your setup.
<ubuntu> can someone please help me :( i need to take away some free space from a partition
<ubuntu> and make it unallocatde
<LjL> ubuntu: you can use GParted
<LjL> well, or QTParted, since we're on #Kubuntu
<VanessaE> LjL: those resize the fs also?
<LjL> VanessaE: they can. obviously they don't work with just any filesystem
<luisa> how i can configurate samba????????
<ubuntu> how do i get to GParted?
<LjL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VanessaE> cool.  I'll have to remember that in future
<LjL> ubuntu: type "sudo apt-get install qtparted" or "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ubuntu> oh ok thanx
<LjL> ubuntu: gparted is probably more polished, though it's a GTK program
<ubuntu> im on the livecd though
<oslo> here it is http://paste-bin.com/888
<LjL> ubuntu: shouldn't matter.
<ubuntu> oh ok
<oslo> VanessaE
<LjL> ubuntu: anyway, if you're on Ubuntu, you should have GParted already installed. on Kubuntu, guess QTParted isn't there by default otoh
<otaku-san> Hey, I've seen it but forgot!  How do you change the icon from the default icon to a new one?
<otaku-san> such as for Firefox
<VanessaE> oslo: er...ok I suppose that setup will work, but do bear in mind that it's standard to put the CD's on hdc/hdd and your hard disks on hda/hdb
<oslo> yeah yeah
<VanessaE> however,
<VanessaE> take a look at /media
<VanessaE> on my box I have /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0
<VanessaE> did you check that the mount points are correct for your setup?
<n5> hello
<VanessaE> (you mentioned that you can't mount /dev/hda which if it were on my box, would fail too since I don't have a /media/cdrom1 as you've specified in your fstab)
<VanessaE> hello n5
<n5> i have fr version of kubuntu, how to change in english ? did a little search on site, but no luck
<shadowhywind> anybody have any ideas why i would randomly not be able to get a IP with my wireless?
<oslo> i have both /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0 wich link to hdb & i have also /media/cdrom1 that i had to mkdir but this one not working, i cant see hda
<oslo> VanessaE
<VanessaE> ok, what error msg do you get?  (pastebin if more than one line)
<printk> how would one go about changing their default streamer to kaffeine-xine instead of totem?  Firefox keeps trying to use totem
<n5> can i get any help ? i've readed, that i can change in control center, but alt+F2 and kconfig not working
<VanessaE> n5: I don't understand your question
<shadowhywind> who you talking to VanessaE?
<VanessaE> are you trying to pull up the KDE control center?
<n5> i have french version of kubuntu
<VanessaE> shadow: I was talking to oslo actually
<n5> how to change langugage to english ?
<VanessaE> ah
<felixjet> while im playing, my graph cards freezes 1 sec every 20. what can i do? :( is so annoying
<VanessaE> well get to the control center first: Alt+F2  and type "kcontrol"
<VanessaE> (without quotes of course)
<n5> ahhh
<VanessaE> I'm going to guess that you want the "Regional and Accessibility" option
<n5> not works
<VanessaE> ok, try running it from a terminal
<oslo> VanessaE>no error message just nothinh in the folder & i hear the cd-rom is starting then it stop & no light on; but it k3b its light on & working perfectly
<n5> invalid comand
<n5> in terminal
<VanessaE> n5: you're running kubuntu right?
<n5> yes
<VanessaE> ok, you typed exactly:  kcontrol
<VanessaE> right?
<n5> Impossible d'ouvrir l'emplacement  file:///kcontrol 
<n5> Dtails : Impossible de trouver l'emplacement ou le fichier.
<VanessaE> sec...
<VanessaE> ok..   sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<otaku-san> printk: this is a stab in the dark...but you may have totem-xine-plugin...or something) it's something that totem uses for firefox...It's on by default in Ubuntu...check in adept (search totem-xine...and see what all comes up) and maybe uninstall the plugin and try finding the kaffeine one...
<n5> maybe kcontrol need to type in french ? :)
<VanessaE> (that was easy! :)  )
<VanessaE> nope, program names don't usually change based on language
<otaku-san> n5: no type it in english
<otaku-san> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n5> ok instaled :D
<VanessaE> n5: ok, now try running it again
<printk> otaku-san: thanks that worked actually
<otaku-san> n5: try there if your still having troubles...they may know exactly how to help you...tho' VanessaE is doing great
<n5> works
<VanessaE> ok good
<n5> thank you guys :)
<VanessaE> Regional and Accessibility seems like a good place to state
<otaku-san> printk: glad I could help!
<VanessaE> start :)
<n5> thank you VanessaE
<VanessaE> don't let my apparent expertise fool you...  Google is My Friend (tm)  :D
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I've just installed Kubuntu, and I need to get internet, because this thing seems to be hopeless without it.
<Digital_Pioneer> I've installed NdisWrapper to use my WLAN adapter, but it won't connect... :(
<Digital_Pioneer> iwconfig says my access point is invalid. Any ideas?
* VanessaE watches the wireless question fly right over her head :)
<|WAL|> lol
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: what chipset?
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, Chipset? You mean my graphics chipset...?
<felixjet> ey, my nvidia 420MX freezes on the games too much. what drivers should i use? "nv" , "nvidia" or "nvidia geforce4 (generic)" ?
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: I mean what chipset of WLAN is it?
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, Uhh, it's a Netgear WG111v2 notebook adapter.
<Digital_Pioneer> 0846:4240 if it helps... :)
<Hawkwind> Digital_Pioneer: You need to know what chipset is in the card though
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: there's no drivers for prism?
<|WAL|> I'm pretty sure there are
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, I've only ever used NdisWrapper.
<mabreaux> does edgy have more support for wireless networks with boardcom chipsets
<|WAL|> http://prism54.org/newdrivers.html
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Probably not.  Broadcomm chipsets are nothing but a royal pain
<shadowhywind> tell me about it...
* Digital_Pioneer will BRB
<shadowhywind> i am dealing with a ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:376): setting configuration failed (00010003) error now..
<mabreaux> then recomend a pcmica card that would work better in a b/g  or a/b/g config
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: if you still wanna try ndiswrapper.. I have some commands that work for me with Ndiswrapper
<Hawkwind> I used a linksys with a broadcomm chipset with ndiswrapper for nearly a year.  Got tired of dealing with it all the time when changing distros so I purchased an Orinoco Silver card brand new in the box on ebay for $20
<ccherrett> how do I get sshd running in kubuntu?
<ccherrett> I can't find the package to install
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Hawkwind> !ssh
<VanessaE> eesh...and to think I was looking into going wireless around the house...  eh, i think I'll keep using my spool of cat-5 :)
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Hawkwind> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: Once you install it, it will start the service for you automatically
<arepie> anyone plese look at -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26227/
<VanessaE> doesn't he need openssh-server ?
* Digital_Pioneer re-appears.
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, What might those be?
<arepie> i've installed fglrx driver, but the OenGL is still Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<orient2000> I need to conect my camera Sony DSC-W50 but there is no driver for it? What can I do?
<ccherrett> ok thanks I was assuming sshd was the package
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: It's a meta package that will install what he needs
<VanessaE> oh ok
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: apt-cache search ssh
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: I'll pm in a sec
<Raven301> Digital_Pioneer: Is this for wireless
<mabreaux> what chipset is the orinoco silver?
<Digital_Pioneer> Raven301, Yes.
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: thanks
<Raven301> Digital_Pioneer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 try this
<Digital_Pioneer> Hmm, I don't think Prism would work... It seems to only support WG111v1.
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: No problem
<Digital_Pioneer> Raven301, OK, one sec.
<Digital_Pioneer> Raven301, I don't have a Broadcom on that computer...
<Raven301> Digital_Pioneer: oops wrong site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: I'll have to use paste-bin
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, OK, thanks. :)
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26228/
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, OK, thanks.
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: replace 00:00:00:00:00:00 with your AccessPoint's MAC address, and APNAME with your SSID
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: not sure if all those steps are needed, but it does the trick for my WLAN
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, I know the SSID, but not the MAC.... :(
<Digital_Pioneer> OK.
<turtletime> anybody installed kubuntu onto a RAID 5 array?
<turtletime> nforce 4
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: iwlist scan
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, No scan results.
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: hidden SSID?
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, Nope.
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: crappy... wrong driver for ndiswrapper?
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, My adapter is not being asked anything, I think. BTW, it's on the computer as eth2.
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: I assume you installed the .inf from the windows driver?
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, Yes.
<VanessaE> ack, just noticed I missed a pm from oslo...wonder what he needed.
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: hmmm I'd try to find a way to do it non-Ndiswrapper if there is a way
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, What is there other than Prism?
<VanessaE> hm, must have gotten buried among the rest of the chat (I hate when I do that :(  )
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: is that a usb wireless?
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|,  Yes
<intelikey> :() { dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/stderr } && :
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: you getting lights on the device?
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: even the power one
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, No. Only one light that blinks once when I plug it in.
<|WAL|> but you've verified that the usb aspect is working right?
<mabreaux> are there any other pcmcia card the work well with kubuntu?
<Digital_Pioneer> |
<Digital_Pioneer> Oops... LOL
<Digital_Pioneer> |WAL|, lsusb displays it properly.
<intelikey> mabreaux i'm sure there are.  but sister google should be a better answerer of such quarries
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: ok
<mabreaux> but what chipset should I look for?
<zblach> hey all
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: try iwlist eth2 scan
<intelikey> mabreaux maybe try a search for "supported chipsets" "pcmcia"  on http://www.google.com/linux/
<arepie> who would like to help me with fglrx driver.. i've read wikis, how to's and i have google.. anyone would like to help..
<intelikey> yes with the quotes
<arepie> anyone plese look at -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26227/
<Digital-Pioneer> :\
<Digital-Pioneer> |WAL|, I just got rid of Debian in favor of Kubuntu. This driver always worked just fine in Debian. :(
<felixjet> hi
<|WAL|> Digital-Pioneer: I'm at a loss then
<method|> is the us.archive.ubuntu.com repo down for anyone else?
<method|> what is another instant messanger besides kopete and gaim?
<VanessaE> off and on it does go down, method
<method|> huh?
<VanessaE> the repository - that server does occasionally die out for some reason
<felixjet> mmm, im triying to install nvidia drivers but they ask for kernel source... it is linux-source-2.6.15 ?? can i lose configs? it this a risk?
<VanessaE> it's down for me too.
<method|> i see
<saki> hello my friends
<method|> you cant send files with kopete?
<VanessaE> no clue, I do know it's broken on gaim, for some services anyway
<method|> it's broken on kopete apparently too :/
<felixjet> mmm, im triying to install nvidia drivers but they ask for kernel source... it is linux-source-2.6.15 ?? can i lose configs? it this a risk?
<intelikey> felixjet yes no and no  in that order.
<VanessaE> it's something you can blame Yahoo/AOL/MSN for though, so I understand
<intelikey> felixjet have you read the wiki on that ?
* Digital_Pioneer despises his internet troubles.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> felixjet ^
<felixjet> k
<felixjet> readin
<intelikey> or the newer page on the wiki's ?
<|WAL|> Digital_Pioneer: sorry, fresh out of ideas
<|WAL|> cya l
<|WAL|> *all
<tony_> hell everyone.. Is there any program that can compare two text file ( php ) and show the difference ?
<VanessaE> diff will do.
<felixjet> ey intelikey
<tony_> diff ?? cani get it from adept ..
<felixjet> i dont understand this
<felixjet> can you clear it for me please
<felixjet> "If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger, then install nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig. DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx."
<VanessaE> tony: you probably have it already
<VanessaE> from a terminal,   diff file1 file2
<felixjet> i should install that packages'
<saki> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tony_> is there anything that is not Shell ???
<tony_> i need to compare and modify text at the same time
<VanessaE> eh
<VanessaE> dunno how to do that (I'd generally just open a couple of terminals and do it manually)
<tarmath> diff viewer?
<tony_> well, im new to linux... still shecking off window
<cgeo> guys how can i restore the default kubuntu desktop theme???
<tony_> what is the different between Lost and Found and Add remove program
<tony_> cgeo: System Setting >> Appearance
<tony_> i think thats a KDE default
<intelikey> tony_ lost+found == the trashbin for the file system mantainance.    that is to say what ever e2fsck might find that doesn't look right it puts there.   generally only a deleted file or two...
<tony_> i see , thanks .
<Tm_T> sometimes it's lost stuff, so check before removing
<intelikey> tony_ oddly enough any fs that does not contain /lost+found  is considered to be a "file system with errors."  by e2fsck
<cgeo> thanx tony but i can;t seem to find anything there
<tony_> lost and found has sub that called add remove ..
<tony_> so i can install apps right from there
* intelikey is not sure what "lost and found" tony is talking about then....
<tony_> cgeo:: sorry cgeo , thats the best i can do .. im new to linux ..
<tony_> well, im confused.. :_) time for bed ..
<jon_> what is the command for configuring a nvidia card?
<fildo> command ?
<fildo> xorg.conf
<zblach> hey. i have a bit of a problem with sound on my laptop.
<fildo> whats up zblach
<zblach> if I enter standby/hibernate, and then leave, my sound fails to start up again
<zblach> i've found a bit of a work-around, but it's a hassle
<zblach> if i disable my sound server, enter standby, leave standby, and re-enable the sound server, it works fine
<fildo> just restart service i assume
<fildo> but anything further then that , is out of my support boundries unfortunately ! alsa always worked out of the box for me and my notebook
<zblach> i'm guessing so, but what command does [dis|en] abling the sound system call?
<zblach> and, which script is executed upon standby?
<fildo> > /etc/init.d <something sound i assume >
<zblach> and standby?
<fildo> it could be an " acpi" issue
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> ? /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<fildo> yeh i dont have it tho
<fildo> thats why i didnt state it
<fildo> i only have alsa utils
<intelikey> not sure if i have any alsa utils installed any more
<intelikey> doesn't look like it, i don't have a script in the init.d
<fildo> hmm
<zblach> alsa-utils isn't it
<intelikey> looks good.  try a "restart" on it
<zblach> regardless of the status of alsa-utils, system settings reported the sound server as off
<zblach> and a restart of alsa, and a re-enabling of sound server does nothing
<zblach> it just hangs on re-enabling the sound server
<intelikey> check malone ?
<intelikey> may be a known issue
<fildo> what notebook u got ?
<fildo> so i know to keep away from it :p
<intelikey> hybernate / susspend  have been notoriously buggy.
<fildo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> !hybernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fildo> intelikey: i had an issue like that! i close re-open laptop
<zblach> intelikey: any change in the new beta?
<fildo> n it comes back up
<zblach> fildo: do you mean close & re-open?
<fildo> but i only have standby issues when running xgl
<intelikey> zblach i don't know.
<fildo> notebook. screen
<zblach> fildo: what brand?
<fildo> toshitba
<fildo> toshiba
<fildo> :p
<zblach> hp.
<fildo> the company that goin broke?/
<Manyfold> i just erased a line form the /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride file and now i get the error message dpkg: statoverride-file contains an empty column
<Manyfold> what can i do
<zblach> last i heard they were in too much shit to go broke
<VanessaE> on my box, Manyfold, there's only one line in that file
<VanessaE> hplip root 755 /var/run/hplip
<Manyfold> VanessaE: yes i installed fuse some time ago
<felixjet> lol
<felixjet> IceWeasel
<felixjet> is the new name for debian's firefox
<Manyfold> VanessaE: then i decided to dpkg -purge fuse
<VanessaE> oops
<fildo> eheh
<Manyfold> VanessaE: today it wanted to install insserv
<fildo> whats inserv?
<Manyfold> VanessaE: a moment please
<VanessaE> I don't anything about that file, except that it looks to me to just be "program user perms executeable"
<jon_> i need some help with my graphics card
<VanessaE> maybe you accidentally lost something from another line in the file?
<jon_> when i put it in and restart, my monitor is all black and the green light flashes
<fildo> hehe
<jon_> its an nvidia card
<VanessaE> jon: check your BIOS settings, make sure the video card you're using is the primary card.
<fildo> jon_: sure u have the right configuration in xorg.conf
<jon_> right now ive got onboard video
<VanessaE> and of course that the card works
<fildo> did u disable in bios ?
<Manyfold> VanessaE: back then i decided to install insserv today and got the following error message
<fildo> then load nv card?
<jon_> no because i could see to get to the bios screen when i restarted
<dennister> g'evening ppl
<jon_> should i disable the bios and then put the card in
<Manyfold> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statoverride file
<VanessaE> manyfold: ok
<Manyfold> VanessaE: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statoverride file
<VanessaE> jon: yes
<fildo> jon_: could be an idea .
<Manyfold> VanessaE: so i decided to delete that fuse line manually from the file
<intelikey> Manyfold so groupadd fuse and try again
<VanessaE> the BIOS needs to know that it should use the nvidia card as your default (look for something like "Primary Video: PCI/AGP" or so
<zblach> thanks all
<fildo> nps
<Manyfold> and now i get the error message that it contains an empty line
<VanessaE> an empty *line*?
<VanessaE> or a column?
<Manyfold> intelikey: i don't need no fucking fuse group i purged the package
<jon_> i cant find the configuration on xorg-config
<Manyfold> intelikey: i deleted the group on purpose
<dennister> need some help with azureus; anyone here know it very well? including advanced features?
<waspius> for some reason my whole system is running very very slow...any ideas on why that can happen?
<dennister> waspius: when did it start?
<Manyfold> intelikey: and i want dpkg to run wiothout requiering that group
<waspius> well it has started latelly
<Manyfold> intelikey: sorry it took me away
<waspius> dennister:
<tarmath> waspius: open a konsole and then type top and see if any process is using allot of ressources
<dennister> can u remember what u were doing when it did start? it could be some runaway processes
<VanessaE> manyfold: open the file again and just double-check that you didn't add an empty line somewhere
<Manyfold> so can anyone help me?
<fildo> lol @ runaway .. dam strays
<dennister> tarmath has a better idea
<VanessaE> maybe hexdump it, shouldn't be much to look for, like two newlines in a row somewhere
<waspius> dennister: i dont remember...
<dennister> the command could be lspc if i remember correctly
<dennister> or "top" as tarmath suggested
<Manyfold> VanessaE: i use nano and it shows me 2 lines read
<Manyfold> VanessaE: but i can see only 1 line
<waspius> dennister: i run top but i dont make any sence really
<VanessaE> I take it there's only one line in ..ok
<Manyfold> VanessaE: so how can i erase that empty line?
<VanessaE> put the cursor on the end of the one good line and just hit the del key
<VanessaE> nano is picky like tht
<tarmath> waspius: its the list of processes ordered from the one that uses most your cpu down to idle processes...
<Manyfold> VanessaE: thanks for your help
<dennister> i'm still quite the newbie, so I'm limited in how much i can help i'm afraid
<VanessaE> then save and hexdump it to make sure that extra newline was removed
<tarmath> waspius: the line you want to look at is PU which is, as you might guess, the percentage of your cpu used by the process...
<Manyfold> VanessaE: i still get wrote 2 lines
<VanessaE> shit
<VanessaE> ok, try it with another editor
<VanessaE> vi might be suitable here actually
<waspius> tarmath: well the one with the most cpu is pid 4808 and 4963
<tarmath> waspius: and whats the percentage of cpu used?
<VanessaE> there isn't a blank line *above* the good one is there?
<dennister> on my end this is totally strange; can download fine, but be a good seeder and give back what I get? hah!
<omar> Hello, I have windows in one machine and I would like to install kubuntu and use both programs, what should I do ?
<waspius> tarmath: in total 23-30%
<tarmath> waspius: is it always that process on the top of the list? the list is being update every 5 seconds or so
<waspius> tarmath: 5.6
<waspius> tarmath: those 2 interchange
<tarmath> waspius: 30% is allot
<waspius> tarmath: that is a total of all of them
<tarmath> waspius: give me the process names (the name of the executable, last column)
<intelikey> Manyfold what have you got there M$ markup in a config file ?       ( tr -d '\r' file > newfile )
<Manyfold> VanessaE: yes there is but it was before
<VanessaE> (still that raises a question...wtf does dpkg care about empty lines in a text config file?)
<VanessaE> ok, well try removing it anyway
<waspius> tarmath: 16,15,17
<intelikey> markup
<dennister> my gosh: it's late...be back soon
<waspius> tarmath: sorry wait
<tarmath> waspius: what I want is the COMMAND column
<VanessaE> another option is to copy with the mouse the line you want to keep, then   echo "paste text here" > /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<waspius> tarmath: xorg,konversation,kded
<waspius> tarmath: and kicker
<mabreaux> not much luck finding a compatible pcmcia wireless card for kubuntu....
<waspius> tarmath: kded and xorg are the two top ones
<DFM> mabreaux: a d-link dwl-g650  will work out of the box
<tarmath> waspius: well, xorg is normally on the top... its the display...
<tarmath> waspius: kded I dont know though...
<purpleposeidon> omar: If, by 'programs', you really mean 'operating systems', then yes, you can install both OS's on different partitions.
<waspius> tarmath: so any idea what i should do?
<Manyfold> intelikey: tr -d '\r' file > newfile doesn't work
<tarmath> waspius: well theres so many reasons why your computer might be slow...
<waspius> tarmath: ie?it was not before
<Manyfold> intelikey: error message
<Manyfold> sudo tr -d '\r' /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride > newfile
<Manyfold> tr: zustzlicher Operand /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<Manyfold> Beim Lschen ohne Verdichten darf nur eine Zeichenkette angegeben werden.
<Manyfold> tr --help gibt weitere Informationen.
<tarmath> waspius: before what is the question...
<Manyfold> intelikey: which means there is an operand to much
<omar> <purpleposeidon> different partitions? you mean leaving the choise of partitions like I find it while installing kubuntu?
<VanessaE> (odd quotes... did the same thing on one website I was looking at today..  one quote at the bottom of the line and one at the top?)
<waspius> tarmath: the question is why is it slow and what can i do..it never used to be like this
<waspius> you cannot imagine hos slow it has bexome
<purpleposeidon> omar: As I recall, you can resize windows partitions. Or, if you have additional partitions laying around (at least a couple gigs) you can use those, or you could use a seperate hard-drive....
<posthuman> does anyone knw how to convert mpeg files to avi?
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> I got a problem with the sound
<VanessaE> bbl
<XVampireX> It's stuttering in Games
<XVampireX> SDL/OpenGL
<cahuez> gggrrreeetings guys and gals, enjoy for a whiiiillee, hehe> http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/ ..
<intelikey> Manyfold no it means that tr doesn't read files.... pipe it through.   cat file | tr -d '\r' > newfile and test the new file....    but i'm way to busy to be trying to help in here right now.
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me?
<XVampireX> Oh, I'm using edgy eft just so you know
<intelikey> Manyfold sorry for the interruption...
<Hawkwind> XVampireX: Might try #Ubuntu+1 since that is the Edgy channel
<Manyfold> intelikey: i did sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride | tr -d '\r' > newfile
<Manyfold> intelikey: and newfile still contains 2 lines
<Manyfold> :(
<omar> <purpleposeidon> How much I should leave for windows, you mean move the bar until there right?
<fildo> XVampireX: restart service / restart game / restart computer !
<Manyfold> intelikey: now the whole dpkg system is wholly unusuable
<Manyfold> i never had this kind of trouble with emerge
<Manyfold> ups shouldn't have said this
<purpleposeidon> omar: Well, that depends on how much you still want to leave for windows...... not that I have any idea where 'right there' is. How much space do you have total?
<tarmath> waspius: "the computer is slow" is too generic a question... it could be anything, you should try identifying which operations are slow... disk transfer? display-intensive applications? etc?
<omar> <purpleposeidon> i have 40 and i just need windows for powerpoint (for my father and messenger) that' it
<XVampireX> fildo: Did all of them
<mabreaux> DFM: what speed is that?  A/B/G/N
<purpleposeidon> omar: Then just leave like 3 gig for windows then.
<omar> <purpleposeidon> the less posible
<omar> <purpleposeidon> 3 sounds a lot for me, and when I start the machine will I get a menu with the two options or something??
<purpleposeidon> omar: Yes, you'll get a menu, where you can choose between Linux and windows.
<fildo> grubski
<Manyfold> intelikey: i solved my problem
<waspius> tarmath: but everything is going slow..even if i open konqueror it takes ages...anything i open is it a program or jst an application..it is browsing the net..everything
<Hawkwind> waspius: What do you have running currently ?
<Hawkwind> waspius: What did 'top' show you in a terminal as far as what's taking up CPU usage
<waspius> Hawkwind: currently i am running mplayer...konversation...wireless networking and kopete...in top xorg and kded use the most of the cpu
<omar> <purpleposeidon> thank you so much
<Hawkwind> waspius: How much of the CPU do the top 2 entries take up ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: around 13%
<Hawkwind> waspius: What's mplayer playing ?
<Hawkwind> waspius: A movie or music ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: i think it has to do with the memory not the cpu...music from online radio
<Hawkwind> waspius: How much RAM do you have in the box ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: but even if mplayer is not playing and i close everything i have the same problem
<waspius> Hawkwind: 512
<Hawkwind> waspius: Have you tried restarting X ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: i restarted my pc but nothing changed
<Hawkwind> waspius: As in you rebooted ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: yes
<waspius> Hawkwind: at the top part of top where it has the total of all processes..under memory it says 450788k total and 442672k used
<Hawkwind> waspius: What does free -m tell you ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: total 440 used 426
<Hawkwind> waspius: When did this all start....what did you do/change/delete just prior to it happening ?
<VanessaE> back
<intelikey> not the totals the  +/- buffer/cache line
<waspius> Hawkwind: it just started..i dont know..i formated my pc set up everything from the beggining and did nothing to fuck it up...and suddently that is what is happening...is there any chance that because i am running wireless internet everything is being fucked?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Please watch the language
<waspius> Hawkwind: sorry
<intelikey> i just killed X and top/free both report 132m used.  but +/- cached mem  is 22m used
<Hawkwind> Were you using the system and it was running fine then the next second it wasn't ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: yes
<Hawkwind> waspius: Then something changed, and you need to figure out what it was
<Hawkwind> waspius: Can you put the system on a wired connection and see if that changes anything ?
<waspius> Hawkwind: i could but not now
<Hawkwind> waspius: I'd try that ASAP.  Probably won't change anything, but it's one less thing to wonder about
<waspius> Hawkwind: otherwise what can i do?
<Hawkwind> waspius: No idea to be honest.  Surely something has to be eating up CPU or something
<Hawkwind> waspius: Maybe your RAM is going bad, harddrive is dying.  Hard to tell
<felixjet> how can i join a irc channel that have a  ?
<felixjet> dont works >.<
<intelikey> top  check the  %CPU coloumn
<waspius> Hawkwind: yeah but in windows i have no such problem
<Hawkwind> waspius: That's Windows.  This is linux
<Hawkwind> waspius: Windows will allow broken/going bad hardware to work
<VanessaE> quite a change really.. I seem to remember a time when it was exactly the opposite :)
<VanessaE> (but better linux should reject bad hardware for the sake of stability)
<manjunatha> i dont know how to install opera in kubbuntu please help
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install opera
<intelikey> i'm not sure it does VanessaE
<VanessaE> manjunatha, go to opera.com and download the ubuntu deb from them
<Hawkwind> Assuming you have the right repos
<Hawkwind> !info opera
<VanessaE> use dpkg -i to install it
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<fildo> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: Why ?  It's in main and can be apt-get
<fildo> i agree
<intelikey> if you get the deb from the site you might get a later version bug
<Hawkwind> There are debs of the latest in different repos.
<intelikey> i think i'm caught up for the time being...
<intelikey> yeah i was just sauing.
<intelikey> saying
<manjunatha> ehen i give this command "sudo apt-get install opera" it is replying that couldn't find packages
<Hawkwind> The one I use is from Etch, but it works very well
<Hawkwind> manjunatha: Make sure you have all the repos enabled first
<fildo> # The Opera browser (packages)
<fildo> #deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<Hawkwind> fildo: Heh, yeah that's the one :P
<fildo> put that in source list
<fildo> nod
<Hawkwind> I don't always like telling users to use a debian/etch repo
<Hawkwind> Though that one is safe, so it's all good
<fildo> why not ? its simple i guess
<fildo> update / upgrade / or just install
<fildo> how hard can it be! then dpkg -i
<Hawkwind> fildo: Using debian repos on Ubuntu isn't always safe unfortunately.  They have been known to break things is the point
<fildo> but not matter if u compile from src. or install package.
<fildo> u will still get the same deps
<Hawkwind> Again, not the point
<intelikey> hehhe i think i'll try  sed 's/ubuntu/debian/g' sources.list && apt dist-upgrade   :)    any chance the system can take it ?
<fildo> deb repos on ubuntu is ur point
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee!
<dennister> Hawkwind! :)
<Hawkwind> intelikey: It'll take the first part atleast :P
<Hawkwind> Hey there dennister
<intelikey> agreed
<dennister> brb
<intelikey> i think the syntax is a little different in the sources.list file and i'd have to change the name also... no dapper in debian.
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: How are ya tonight ?
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: okay :)  dealing with forum stuff soon, i guess.  work soon too
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, forums...they are tons of fun
<fildo> work sucks ass!
<fildo> but i cannot complain, im at work now
<intelikey> you just did
<intelikey> hmmm error.  No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/hicolor'.
<Tm_T> :O
<intelikey> dpkg erroring out on me
<Tm_T> intelikey: reinstall package?
<intelikey> Tm_T what package ?
<Tm_T> uh
<VanessaE> oops, sorry for wandering off..  I wasn't aware opera had been moved into the official repos.  I'm used to downloading the deb and installing manually :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: hicolor-icon-theme ?
<Tm_T> or is that too obvious?
<Tm_T> ;)
<fildo> VanessaE: probably better that way just quietly! cause u get new build
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<intelikey> Tm_T or remove it ???
* Tm_T is starting his day with micropizza
<Tm_T> intelikey: reinstall, you never wan't to live without it
<intelikey> i never want to live with it either...
<intelikey> looks like everything kde depends on that package
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<intelikey> that's a good one to remove to lighten the system i guess
<Tm_T> half of icons you see is from there
<intelikey> i don't see icons
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> familiar to mee too
<Dsbeerf> someone can help me i do add/remove to add mplayer software i click on any suite but mplayer is in gray unable to click to install it how to fix it ??
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<pacman> Dsbeerf: unless I'm wrong, you can sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Dsbeerf> apt-get doenst see this package
<pacman> are you root?
<intelikey> reiserfs developer arrested ?
<martalli> do you have the universe or multiverse repositories open?
<Dsbeerf> im as user
<Dsbeerf> in adept yes
<martalli> the reiserfs developer's wife disappeared - apparently they had a very rocky relationship
<Dsbeerf> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<intelikey> he should have apt-get remove hicolor-icon-theme    maybe
<Tm_T> ?!
<intelikey> just a thought
<Dsbeerf> so what i should do ??
<Tm_T> Dsbeerf: well, uh
<intelikey> Dsbeerf enable the repos and   update
<Tm_T> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Tm_T> Dsbeerf: look those
<martalli> ...automatix is another option for mplayer, but they have their own channel #automatix
<XVampireX> martalli: Speaking of reiser, have you tried reiser4?
<Dsbeerf> intelikey, is alrealy done
<martalli> I'm a boring ext3 guy myself
<intelikey> update ?      or "apply changes"
<Dsbeerf> both
<XVampireX> martalli: Ah, using reiserfs here, don't know how good reiser4 is
<intelikey> Dsbeerf cli would be   sudo apt-get update
<XVampireX> I heard it's the fastest and got plugins
* XVampireX loves modular stuff
<intelikey> then install mplayer
* intelikey sticks with ext2
<Dsbeerf> Reading package lists... Done
<martalli> http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/10/10/BAGERLM3RR15.DTL
<Dsbeerf> Reading package lists... Done
<Dsbeerf> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Dsbeerf> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Dsbeerf> is only available from another source
<intelikey> it's avalable.  enable the repos.
<martalli> SF Gate is reporting he got arrested, but doesn't even mention reiserfs (is that good or bad?)
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dsbeerf> all repos is enable
<martalli> I think I am going to have to reinstall kubuntu
<intelikey> Dsbeerf pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please.
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dark-Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<martalli> I am stuck in 800x600...I think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org  just won't recognize my monitor is 1024x768 capable
<Dsbeerf> inc|freaky, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26242/
<fildo> martalli: xorg.conf
<fildo> martalli: modify it for your video card! and monitor!
<intelikey> martalli add -Plow
<martalli> -Plow ?
<intelikey> yep to the reconfig command
<Dsbeerf> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26242/
<martalli> I'll give it a try, but first I'll check those commands, for leanring's sake
<fildo> anyone here use joe ?
<intelikey> martalli sorry  lower case.   -plow
<Dark-Vampire> how was the command again "sudo getapp install" any like this but anything in it is wrong
<intelikey> means priority of question == low
<Dsbeerf> intelikey,  so my repos are fine ?
<fildo> Dark-Vampire: sudo apt-get install <package>
<intelikey> so it asks them all
<martalli> OIC
<Dark-Vampire> thanks
<martalli> I think that would help
<intelikey> Dsbeerf looking
<intelikey> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Dark-Vampire> fildo: can i get limewire with this command?
<intelikey> Dsbeerf nope.
<Dsbeerf> what wrong then ?
<intelikey> Dsbeerf mplayer is in "multiverse"   add that do line one.
<fildo> Dark-Vampire: sudo apt-cache search limewire
<Dark-Vampire> thanks
<dennister> Dark-Vampire: frostwire, a limewire clone is easily downloaded and installed from .deb package
<fildo> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dsbeerf> intelikey, which line i have to add ?
<intelikey> dsbeerf  make the first line look like this         deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Dsbeerf> intelikey, ok let see
<intelikey> save and do    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Dsbeerf> aw is fine working now :)
<Dsbeerf> thanks
<intelikey> Dsbeerf no problem.  you're welcome
<Dink> What is a good cpu temp monitor for kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> lm-sensors
<Dr_willis> then whatever interface ya like.
<Dr_willis> theres karamba desklets, or gkrellm, or proberly some panel applets
<intelikey> lm-sensors is about the only option.
<Dr_willis> or text based. :)
<VanessaE> hm, just got word on slashdot....hans reiser arrested on suspicion of murdering his wife....
<VanessaE> oy.
<Dr_willis> Big Oy!
<mariano_> hi, I did crontab -e and add '*/1 * * * * ls -l > file', but nothing happens. cron is running and crontab -l shows the entry. Any ideas?
<intelikey> VanessaE we were talking about that eariler
<Dr_willis> i thought cron piped most of the output to /dev/null
<VanessaE> I must have missed that discussion then ...eh late as usual
<VanessaE> :)
<intelikey> :)
<Dark_Vampire> and i downloaded the Limewirelinux.rpm from limewire.com but i dont know how to use it
<Dr_willis> the > file  may be just getting slurped into null!
<Dr_willis> Dark_Vampire,  you dont
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_willis> BETTER to use Frostwire.
<dennister> Dark_Vampire: always look for a .deb download if u can
<Dr_willis> type !FrostWire   and see what the bot tells ya :)
<intelikey> not worth repeting but my comment was something like 'maybe he should have just removed the high-color-icon-theme'    but something gets lost in the translation
<dennister> it's possible to install .rpm packages, but they're meant for other linux distros
<intelikey> VanessaE ^
<dennister> like mandriva
<Dark_Vampire> ok thanks
<ubuntu> can anyone help me
<VanessaE> eh...bad joke :)
<Dark_Vampire> !java
<intelikey> or fedora
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ubuntu> ??
<dennister> Dark_Vampire: i take it ur on kubuntu?
<intelikey> VanessaE yeah....
<dennister> a 386 platform?
<Dark_Vampire> yes
<Dark_Vampire> kubuntu
<dennister> k 386 platforms are easier than my amd64...u should be ok with almost all .debs....the ones that are stable
<dennister> too late
<Dark_Vampire> uhm I still here... just i had disconnect befor that was just my old login
<dennister> o i c
<dennister> now i can use tab-compeltion more easily :)
<fildo> Dark_Vampire: just install azereus or opera. they will both handle torrents
<fildo> but many have opinions on azereuz .. memory heavy
<dennister> fildo: do u know azureus well?
<ubuntu> help!!!!!!!!
<fildo> dennister: depends on issue1!
<dennister> i'm an experienced azur user from windows platform, but am having unusual difficulties seeding now
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<VanessaE> haha
<VanessaE> a few other channels I've been in could use a comment like that :)
<ubuntu> hi ubotu
<intelikey> :)
<dennister> i'm not natted, but can't seem to find peers to connect to in order to be a good return-seeder
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mariano_> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<fildo> ubotu is eggdrop i assume ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is eggdrop i assume ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> fildo not sure.  but i don't think so
<intelikey> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fildo> wells its not like it version replies!
<dennister> i'm trying to start this azureus install on my newish kubuntu well...but ...
<fildo> always a but!
<Hawkwind> fildo: He's a heavily modified supybot actually
<dennister> heheh...would u know how to improve peer-finding to seed?
<intelikey> python  hmmm
<ubuntu> hey how can i get help
<intelikey> ask a question
<intelikey> never know you might get an answer.
<intelikey> answers are free.  correct answers on the other hand....
<ubuntu> well im starting working with ubuntu, and it worked very well at the begining, printer, network etc
<ubuntu> but now i got lots of problems
<ubuntu> i have some win machines, like four and six with ubuntu
<dennister> ubuntu: i take it ur on livecd mode?
<ubuntu> im right now
<ubuntu> it's because im in my dad's laptop
<Dark_Vampire> how do i know which version of kubuntu i got?
* intelikey is still waiting for a question...   probably after the prelude, he'll ask something.
<manjunatha> how to have shortcut to opera on desktop
<dennister> can u change ur nic so it's easier to speak not to mix u up with the bot?
<ubuntu> but at my job i have it in my HD
<intelikey> maybe
<ubuntu> ok
<manjunatha> how to have shortcut to opera on desktop
<manjunatha> how to have shortcut to opera on desktop???????????????
<intelikey> manjunatha right click on the desktop and create a launcher
<limonense> hello
<intelikey> or drag and drop the menu listing to the desktop
<limonense> i was ubuntu
<dennister> limonense: great
<limonense> ok
<dennister> ok, what specific problems were u starting to get?
<manjunatha> thnx
<limonense> well my printer doesnt work
<Dark_Vampire> how do i know which version of kubuntu i got?
<bioticpro> !youtube sound
<ubotu> If you aren't getting sound while watching videos on youtube then please read this URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1087994
<limonense> it's installed in i win machine but shared
<fildo> Dark_Vampire: lsb_release -a
<dennister> limonense: do u have a good image backup?
<intelikey> manjunatha or you could open an editor and make a launcher then save to the desktop dir....   but that's prolly over your present head.
<limonense> today i tried to install my printer in my ubuntu machine and i couldn't
<fildo> haha
<Dark_Vampire> thank you fildo
<fildo> limonense: dose it support linux ? have linux drivers ? or a network printer
<limonense> yes it does
<limonense> my version supports hp printer
<dennister> limonense: what kinds of error messages were u getting when u tried to reinstall the priner?
<VanessaE> time for bed.  night all.
<dennister> *printer
<fildo> bed! but i just got up !
<limonense> when i tried to print it sent to the printer list the document and never printed it
<intelikey> yeah bed.... that thing that sissies use....  :)
<intelikey> don't tell vanessaE  i said that.
<Dark_Vampire> may I update it somehow? just got 5.04
<limonense> well sorry
<fildo> lol . u must have some good meth :D
<dennister> k; it it possible that it's a cups problem?
<fildo> Dark_Vampire: apt-get dist-upgrade
<limonense> when i sent the dcoument to print, the printer just never worked
<fildo> add sudo infront
<Dark_Vampire> thanks again
<fildo> nps mate
<dennister> when i first tried to install mine i was having the same probs
<limonense> i think so
<limonense> bcause when the printer was installed on the win machine it worked perfect!
<limonense> aha
<limonense> im reading
<dennister> hmmmmmm (trying to remember what i did)
<fildo> yeh probably cause its not supported
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire hoary ?
<fildo> i have a cannon multi function. not suported by linux!
<fildo> so hence i cannot use, unless u use turboprint
<dennister> limonense: what r u reading?
<Dark_Vampire> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire i know fildo was answering you.  are you wanting to upgrade hoary to edgy ?
<dennister> do u think your reading material might solve the problem for u?
<Dark_Vampire> whats the difference?
<intelikey> or just update the hoary system   i.e. install any bug fixes / security patches  ?
<limonense> i mean im reading you
<fildo> cause my way just updates system ..
<intelikey> about a year and a half of developement
<fildo> dosnt upgrade the distro
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire the versioning system is  year.month
<dennister> ok...i think your printer isn't installed properly in the cups administration
<limonense> what should i do
<dennister> it's hard to say cause ur not at ur linux hdd install now, right?
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire so 5.04 is april 2005 release.  the latest is 6.10  this month.
<limonense> right
<dennister> i know you go to a web browser and type in the url field: localhost:631...should take u to ur cups admin page
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire there are some improvements in hardware support and multimedia support  other than that hoary is not so different.
<limonense> yes
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire question.   do you have high speed internet ?
<Dark_Vampire> DSL 6000(and in 1Mbit lan)
<dennister> then you fiddle with the adminstration tab...it can be hard to do, but that could end up being the solution
<fildo> Dark_Vampire: good. ull need it
<limonense> and when i try to uninstall my printer using cups it asks for my usarname and passwd and doesnt do anything
<dennister> there's not really any point in trying to help you further right now, since you can't implement the suggestions...username for cups admin is just lpadmin
<Dark_Vampire> ok... and whats the command to get it?^^
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire then upgrading would not be so bad for you.  but you might want to dl the latest install cd / iso   and install along side if you have the disk space   then you can migrate all setting to the new system.
<dennister> i don't think u even need to fill in a password, but i could be very mistaken
<intelikey> shop and compare
<limonense> well thanks, tomorrow ill be back in my pc
<dennister> limonense: r there any other problems u'd like to discuss now?
<dennister> tomorrow would be better, but u said there were lots of problems
<intelikey> limonense better pick his brain now.  tomarrow you might only find me    8*|
<dennister> lol...i'm a newbie intelikey
<intelikey> sssh  don't tell him
<dennister> lol
<intelikey> :)
<limonense> ok
<limonense> my next problem is my netword
<dennister> i'm just glad i can help someone...i've gotten so much assistance here from others
<limonense> network
* intelikey goes to write his netword
<intelikey> if i can remember it....
<dennister> stop it intelikey! :)
<intelikey> oh sorry
<dennister> lol
<dennister> limonense: do u have one ethernet card, or more than 1?
<intelikey> you guys crack me up some times
<limonense> interlikey whats ur problem
<dennister> laughter is great mental health exercise and medicine
<dennister> he's just being silly...don't mind him
<limonense> ok
<intelikey> limonense just getting a chuckel now and then out of typos and other humourous things
<dennister> so i ethernet card or 2
<limonense> well my ubuntu sys used to be on the Ms networdddddd
<intelikey> limonense i'm not trying to be mean.
<dennister> typos can be so hilarious...and we all do them
<limonense> ok i got it
<dennister> back to the network problem: 2 ethernet card or just one?
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<limonense> but now it doesnt work
<limonense> yes i got samba
<limonense> but i need to cofigure it
<intelikey> i honestly am about network illiterate, i've never setup a samba config  nor  an eth# for that matter.
<dennister> limonense: samba aside...pls answer my question: 2 ethernet cards or just one?
<dennister> that has to be taken care of first
<limonense> just one
<dennister> k can you surf?
<limonense> surf???
<dennister> surf the net
<dennister> do google searches and stuff
<intelikey> browse the internet/entranet
<limonense> yes i can
<limonense> hahaha im an  idiot
<dennister> good; that means the other things, like samba and cups, are fixable
<KaiHanari> sorry for the spam, script troubles.... its over now.
<limonense> aha
<dennister> lol...
<intelikey> KaiHanari ?
<KaiHanari> intelikey, my join / quit spam.
<intelikey> i'm not seeing any
<dennister> k trick with a lot of things to do with samba can be done through system settings
<intelikey> -:- KaiHanari
<intelikey>           [n=kaihanar@stjhnf0122w-142162038063.pppoe-dynamic.nl.aliant.n
<intelikey>           et]  has joined #kubuntu
<KaiHanari> intelikey, you joined after it all then
<dennister> rule is: if you don't know what something means, leave it to default settings...unless you've changed it extensively already
<fildo> ne1 setup swat ?
* intelikey scrolls up
<limonense> and how can i conf samba smb:...
<fildo> im wondering if i should.! but my conf. is good
<fildo> sudo joe /etc/samba/smb.conf
<intelikey> oh the join / repetes KaiHanari heh ok.
<fildo> opps. cause my text editor is joe
<limonense> i read i can access the samba server using konqueror right?
<dennister> samba has a section in system settings...another program i like for my lamp server here is something called webmin, but don't bother if you don't have a lamp serer
<intelikey> KaiHanari i see them but i'm so accustom to ignoring them as they scroll by that it didn't regester with me.
<dennister> limonense: when your samba is working you can access the other computers through konqueror
<intelikey> so what kind of script ?
<dennister> being able to see it and the other computers in konqueror is key
<dennister> if you can see them, samba's working
<Dark_Vampire> uhm fildo?
<limonense> well how do i do it?
<limonense> i was looking for a samba GUI i found some but they didn't work, or maybe i didnt work
<fildo> uhm ?
<intelikey> joe is good
<fildo> indeed
<Dark_Vampire> lab_release  - a say i still got the 5.04 version?
<intelikey> if you like vi
<fildo> better then vi
<fildo> :P
<limonense> and my boss is about to kick my ass out
<dennister> setup your own shares first...make sure other comptuers are sharing their drives...
<cpk2> limonense: you tried swat?
<intelikey> yea but if you don't like vi to begin with you wont like joe either
<fildo> swat just webbased config right ?
<dennister> chances are that the other computers are sharing...it's just ur pc
<limonense> cpk2: no i didnt
<cpk2> limonense: all though samba is pretty easy to set up, you really shouldnt need a gui
<dennister> yes, that's what swat is...gui config for samba
<limonense> ok
<Dark_Vampire> lab_release - a say i still got the 5.04 version? @ fildo
<dennister> i use webmin instead of swat, but hten again i have a lamp server which isn't needed by desktop-only isntallations
<intelikey> slb_realeas
<cpk2> limonense: do you already have samba set up and everything?
<intelikey> lsb
<intelikey> hehhe me tooo
<fildo> hoary!
<limonense> yes i do
<intelikey> lsb_release   ther i finally got it.
<cpk2> then why even bother with using a gui? once its set up you really shouldnt need much admin after that?
<dennister> cpk2: it stopped working for him
<dennister> that and a few other things
<limonense> well i cant see my friend's computers
<cpk2> oh well thats no good
<cpk2> limonense: but you can ping your friend's computers?
<Dark_Vampire> fildo ant intlikey: so on horay i can just version 5.04? and is there a way to get edgy without reinstall the full system?
<limonense> nop
<dennister> do you know how to restart samba if it doesn't initialize at boot?
<fildo> yeh u can mirgrate system
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire not really.  you are skipping two releases
<fildo> brb gotta actually do some work
<limonense> i guess...
<dennister> another trick with samba is: after every change you make to samba, do a "testparm" command
<dennister> hold on...bback in a sec
<cpk2> limonense: you guys cant even ping each other?
<yonkeltron> will python 2.5 be included in edgy?
<intelikey> 5.04 > 5.10 > 6.06 > 6.10
* intelikey has 6.06
<dennister> testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf -d -f
<fildo> testparm .. nice command
<fildo> mental note on that one
<dennister> then it may give you clues through error messages in how to fix it
<Dark_Vampire> so i have to download the full CD, burn ist, and install it again? :( (just done that yesterday... the installation of kubuntu, not the download)
<cpk2> you can upgrade versions via apt-get
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire what cd did you dl ?
<Dark_Vampire> the Kubuntu CD... but this is much time ago now...
<yonkeltron> any zeroconf gurus in here?
<Dark_Vampire> i had kubuntu before but anyway i didnt used it long time... now again^^
<dennister> you should be using that testparm after every single change you make, then restart samba
<limonense> ok
<jose> hola
<dennister> that way you can see if the change you've made has worked
<jose> i am new in kubuntu
<dennister> limonense: do you ever use partimage for true image-type backups?
<jose> nadie abla espaol
<intelikey> and actually no you don't have to.  you can sed 's/hoary/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade     but be prepared to fix all kinds of querks and bugs and other broken gizmos
<limonense> no i never whats that
<jose> i need amsn in kubuntu
<dennister> k download something called systemrescuecd and burn it to a cd
<limonense> ok i will
<intelikey> i upgraded from hoary to dapper  that way.   but it's not for the linux newbee nor the faint of heart
<dennister> it's another livecd...but with mostly utilities like qtparted and partimage
<intelikey> @ Dark_Vampire
<dennister> once you have your pc working optimally, use partimage for true backups
<jose> i need amsn
<dennister> partimage is like Norton's ghost or Acronis Tue Image
<limonense> so i can make my backups?
<intelikey> !amsn
<dennister> I love Acronis for windows myself
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<jose> si
<limonense> oooo norton ghost
<intelikey> jose so install it
<dennister> limonense: i'd rather not overload you with too much info tonight
<Dark_Vampire> i see... then i should not try it couse i am a newbee^^ (ok problems can be very good to make new experiences but... :D like i will never forget the command "umount -l" ;) )
<limonense> im saving all ur saying...
<dennister> downloading systemrescuecd tonight will help you eventually...but when u get your system working properly
<intelikey> !repos > jose
<maryen> edgy eft is getting 3.5.5 kde
<maryen> weep all ye mortals
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire :)    if you can fix things from the console, go for it.   cause i assure you that it will break X for you.
* cpk2 wants 4.0 kde
<dennister> to use partimage, you boot with the livecd, it's a commandline prompt, and becaue the OS is in ram only, none of your hdd's are mounted
<maryen> we're getting that next week
<intelikey> and probably also break grub  (actually just the initramfs.img file)
<dennister> mount something, but not the drive you want to backup
<Dark_Vampire> i like to use the console, but fix anything right now... better not ;)
<Dark_Vampire> so ill download a new CD
* intelikey figured you would.
<CelloG> anyone here gotten ATI Radeon X1300 graphics card to work?
<jose> nadie habla espaol?
<CelloG> sorry, with fbglrx instead of vesa
<limonense> si yo hablo espanol
<limonense> que paso jose
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jose> hola que mas
<jose> al fin
<jose> ok ok
<dennister> to mount, say hda5 (where you want to save your backup image) you first "mkdir /dev/hda5 /mnt/mkdir" r
<jose> limonense que mas
<limonense> dennister
<Hawkwind> dennister: Not quite
<dennister> where the second 'mkdir' is anything you want
<jose> necesito unas aclaraciones
<Hawkwind> dennister: /dev/hda5 already exists
<limonense> dennister: ok
<dennister> Hawkwind: yes, i know,
<limonense> a ver dime jose
<Hawkwind> You don't mkdir in /dev at all
<dennister> k...ur right...i've forgotten
<jose> ok yo kiero instalar el amsn como ago pana
<Hawkwind> sudo mkdir /mnt/some-mount-point && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/some-mount-point
<dennister> it's just mkdir /mnt/<anything u want>
<Hawkwind> jose: English only please
<dennister> that's better...
* CelloG needs some installation recovery help
<dennister> limonense: Hawkwind really knows his stuff; i'm a noob, remember
<intelikey> would ubotu post in the lang of other channels ?
<limonense> jose si quieres entra a  #ubuntu-es ahi estoy yo tambien
<intelikey> or is ubotu even in other channels ?
<jose> ok ya me meto
<dennister> Hawkwind: i was trying to explain how to use partimage from the systemrescuecd
<Hawkwind> intelikey: /whois ubotu and see
<limonense> who is ubotu
<Hawkwind> limonense: It's a factoid bot
<intelikey> Hawkwind but it's in #ubuntu also
<intelikey> another instance
<limonense> woa
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Right.  If you trigger him here, he only posts here
<Hawkwind> Same instance
<dennister> and u were ubotu when u first came into this irc channel
<intelikey> so whois isn't going to show
<dennister> but that's because you were on livecd mode b4 you changed ur nic
<intelikey> whois ubotu shows   | channels : #kubuntu
<Hawkwind> [12:06am]  Channels )-> #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-motu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu
<CelloG> from the live CD, how do I mount /dev/sda1?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Depends on channel modes that are set, and what channels you are in with the bot
<dennister> because you had the same nic as the bot, that's precisely why I asked u to change it
<intelikey> yeah channels you are in
<dennister> Hawkwind: it's sooooooo fast!
<Hawkwind> dennister: His original nick was ubuntu.  You can't have the same nick twice on the same irc network
<Dark_Vampire> intelikey: i have found a site where i read that i should not use edgy right now if Im not a experienced user who want to test it, becouse its a alpha version right now...
<dennister> :)
<limonense> hehe
<intelikey> Dark_Vampire it's set to release this month
<dennister> oops...limonsense, that's right, ur original nic was the same as the bot...i did a typo
<intelikey> you may be dl'ing the final or if not then it will only be one or two updates away
<Tm_T> intelikey: exactly, "will be in release condition"
<Hawkwind> intelikey: ubotu is set to +i which is invisible.  Meaning, you only see the channels you and he are both in in his whois info.
<Tm_T> intelikey: so don't instruct people who are not experienced to use alpha-beta stuff please ;)
<Tm_T> it's just not wise
<morghanphoenix> Okay, is there a known bug regarding cd & dvd drives getting stuck trying to read media even when it's not in?
<dennister> I'm finally getting some speed in ktorrent here
<intelikey> Tm_T is it not ready yet ?
<limonense> ok dennister, interlikey and hawkwind
<Hawkwind> intelikey: No, not til the 26th
<morghanphoenix> Or did I break it in a new way?
<limonense> thank you all
<Tm_T> intelikey: it's not released, so you can't expect it to be ready
<Hawkwind> !schedule > intelikey
<dennister> no probs limonsense
<limonense> i got go to sleep
<dennister> yes, and come back tomorrow when ur at ur pc
<intelikey> oh two weeks
<limonense> gotta go to slleep
<dennister> help will be more effective then
<limonense> what time do guys are online?
<Tm_T> intelikey: you expect there's two weeks of waiting? =)
<limonense> in the morning?
<dennister> there's always someone here...it's inernational
<Hawkwind> limonense: All day and night.  We never leave actually
<intelikey> Tm_T nope i expect that there will be one update in the iso  maybe two.
<dennister> *international
<Hawkwind> intelikey: There will be hundreds
<morghanphoenix> Sleep, I think I forgot what that is.
<limonense> wow thats a good thing
<Hawkwind> intelikey: In fact, tomorrow all of KDE 3.5.5 will be there
<dennister> Hawkwind: where?
<morghanphoenix> Now rebooting I seem to do a lot
<Hawkwind> dennister: In Edgy
<limonense> ok thanks again bye
<dennister> ahhh
<Tm_T> intelikey: yes but in packages... oh boy it's the most busy two weeks in release lifetime
<dennister> have the kde folks fixed thekat problems?
<intelikey> yeah.
<intelikey> actually all i really have to go by is what they/you did with dapper.   i was running the final a week before the release
<intelikey> but i guess that is not normal maybe
<dennister> back when i was still struggling with the mandriva amd64 installation(s) kat was giving me all sorts of problems
<digivore_> can someone explain this to me.. trying to do some updates, and i get this message in konsole
<Tm_T> intelikey: I used dapper from third week of development =)
<digivore_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<digivore_>   libtag1-dev: Depends: libtag1c2a (= 1.4-3) but 1.4-4~dapper1 is to be installed
<fildo> lshw < good command
<intelikey> Tm_T not final
<dennister> at least i think it was causing the installations to fall apart with all the crashes
<dennister> i'd read about bugs in kat
<dennister> anyway, i'm offtopic i think
<Tm_T> intelikey: yeah, I lived with dapper its whole 8-month development, what a ride it was
<Tm_T> but now I'm gone ->
<pierre_> good day to ya all
<pierre_> someone here using the last.fm radio streams?
<intelikey> and to answer the question asked eariler.   yes i do expect there to be little change if any the last week
<fildo> gone to where Tim_t
<intelikey> it's not like you can rewrite a major app one week before release
<intelikey> or should i say.  shouldn't
<intelikey> now Dark_Vampire.    in reply  the release is in two weeks there about.   if you want to wait for the official release of edgy.    i'd still upgrade if i was going too.     (i don't expect to ever see edgy)
<fildo> me neither
<fildo> im happy with breezy server . n dapper desktop
<intelikey> never saw slimy or what ever it was   oh yeah breezy
<Dark_Vampire> I'm downloading the CD at the moment :)
<intelikey> ^5
<pierre_> someone here who can help to get very fast my files from a computer with windows xp?
<intelikey> pierre_ can you put that in intelikey'ish so i can tell what you are asking ?
<intelikey> what running OS  are the files local or network access ?
<Blacken> pierre_: Two ways: Set up an FTP on a server and throw them at it (or SCP if you're going over the 'net), or put them on some sort of removable storage.
<pierre_> and i cant make a network connection and share the files?
<pierre_> cause the computer can be connected with a crossover cable to my laptop
<Hawkwind> Or NFS, or Samba.  Certainly more than 2 ways
<pierre_> samba is installed at my kubunut already i guess
<pierre_> so probably thats the way
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I didn't say there were ONLY two ways...:p
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Just two quick ones offhand.
<dennister> g'nite pps
<intelikey> scp if you can access the M$ box with ssh
<intelikey> scp is your friend
<pierre_> h m dont know, i am newbie
<pierre_> hehe
<physicsnick> hi, i just created a link to a bad resource in remote:/
<physicsnick> now it won't let me edit or delete the thing
<physicsnick> how do i get rid of it?
<morghanphoenix> kdesu konqueror?
<morghanphoenix> oops
<morghanphoenix> I need sleep
<physicsnick> no, the links only exist for my user
<physicsnick> the links aren't in remote:/ for root
<neddiW> hi to all
<maryen> hi
<morghanphoenix> ello
<neddiW> how do i configure ZEROCONF, in my kubuntu?
<neddiW> maryen, morphanphoenix, hi
<intelikey> physicsnick then the settings are some place in ~/.kde/*       grep -HiRe'remote' ~/.kde    should help you find it.
<intelikey> never done that but it should work... may produce lots of output or only a few lines.
<physicsnick> blarg, nothing interesting
<physicsnick> the link is probably a file somewhere. it's a link like any other, like a mount point or whatever
<physicsnick> the fact that it lies in remote:/ is probably irrelevant
<physicsnick> why on earth does ubuntu not let you delete links?
<intelikey> physicsnick i doubt it's a symlink  but on the outside chance it is.    find ~/.kde -name <insert the name here>
<physicsnick> nothing
<physicsnick> is it recursive?
<physicsnick> i'm pretty sure it's a symlink
<physicsnick> i'm doing find / -name <name> right now
<physicsnick> searching the whole damn drive
<intelikey> physicsnick    find ~/.kde -type l
<intelikey> that'll list them all
<physicsnick> nothing interesting
<intelikey> physicsnick it's not going to be outside your home if other users dont see it..   i.e. root   :/
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know an MP3 ripper that has good error correction?
<morghanphoenix> KAudioCreator keeps getting hun up on my CDs.
<morghanphoenix> *hung
<physicsnick> intelikey, sure it could. maybe the file is actually called, say, nick.<name> and they all lie in the same folder
<physicsnick> who knows how konqueror parses what it shows in remote:/
<intelikey> i still say it's a url not a link
<physicsnick> okay
<intelikey> physicsnick did you have to give a passwd to make it ?
<physicsnick> well how do i delete it?
<physicsnick> nope
<intelikey> then you have write access to the dir it's in.
<physicsnick> good point
<physicsnick> i clicked System Menu -> Remote Places, clicked Add a Network Folder, and typed in the wrong server address
<intelikey> could be /tmp/     but prolly $HOME
<physicsnick> and it happily added the resource, and it won't let me modify or delete it
<intelikey> i never mess with that pointy clicky thingy   ...
<physicsnick> argh
<physicsnick> it lets me rename the link but it won't let me delete it
<physicsnick> this is ludicrous
<intelikey> umount it ?
<intelikey> heh
<physicsnick> i had the same problem a year ago in breezy. i made a link to /media/data/tv on my desktop, and it wouldn't let me delete the damn thing afterwards
<physicsnick> AFDSGJA FDKGJDAFJAGFDAGF
<maryen> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<maryen> when is edgy coming out
<physicsnick> the 28th i believe
<intelikey> physicsnick care to try something ?     close all apps and switch to a console  and    tar -czf ~/backup-kde.tgz ~/.kde && rm -fr ~/.kde       logout  and back in.   i bet it fixes it..  but it will reset all your kde.
<physicsnick> alright, hold on, lemme rejoin in irssi
<physicsnick> *sigh*
* maryen wants rc1 now
<physicsnick> alright x is down
<physicsnick> what command did you want me to run?
<intelikey> physicsnick care to try something ?     close all apps logout and switch to a console;    tar -czf ~/backup-kde.tgz ~/.kde && rm -fr ~/.kde           then login.   i bet it fixes it..  but it will reset all your kde.
<physicsnick> thx
<physicsnick> woah
<physicsnick> alright
<intelikey> you can restore from the backup file.
<physicsnick> how recent is that backup?
<intelikey> you just made it.
<bmo> what's even easier than backing up the .kde directory is just renaming it to something like .kde.arf
<physicsnick> yeah i was just going to say that bmo
<physicsnick> but intelikey, what do you mean i just made it?
<bmo> mv .kde .kde.arf
<physicsnick> it's no good if it backed it up after i made the link
<intelikey> tar -czf ~/backup-kde.tgz ~/.kde   will make a backup of your settings.
<physicsnick> oh, wait
<physicsnick> i understand now
<bmo> then when you log back in, kde will create a new .kde
<physicsnick> yeah, no, i definitely cannot have that
<physicsnick> i already have a huge amount of configuration in kde
<intelikey> and you don't have an odd folder hanging around in your home.
<physicsnick> ok well just to try it
<physicsnick> i'll see if it's still there when i log in
<bmo> you can always undo it
<intelikey> sure.
<physicsnick> oh, wow
<physicsnick> the fonts are wonderful
<physicsnick> i upgraded from dapper with xgl, where i had all sorts of settings
<physicsnick> basically my fonts are a mess
<physicsnick> they look really good with the default settings
<bmo> hah
<intelikey> bmo actually i find that some people like the idea of dropping that tgz to a disk for later use so ...
<physicsnick> heh
<bmo> can't you copy the default .kde fonts config to your old .kde?
* bmo looks around
<intelikey> physicsnick is the link gone ?
<physicsnick> oh well, i intend to format the thing and reinstall edgy when it comes out anyway
<physicsnick> bmo: probably, but i don't know how to do that. anyway it's not just the fonts, its the sizes and stuff
<intelikey> the link   the link ?
<intelikey> what about the link
<physicsnick> i had installed some of the font packs from automatix, and i had changed all the sizes because xgl fonts are screwed up
<physicsnick> the link's gone
<physicsnick> so it's definitely in .kde somewhere
* intelikey hates to say "i told you so"  but....
<intelikey> i told you so !
<intelikey> i told you so !
<intelikey> i told you so !
<physicsnick> :)
<intelikey> :)
<physicsnick> uhohes
<physicsnick> i did mv .kdeBAK .kde
<physicsnick> after stopping x
<physicsnick> then i started x again
<physicsnick> and it's still on default config <.< >.>
<physicsnick> looks like it decided to not overwrite and not warn me
<intelikey> told you to make a tgz
<physicsnick> yeah
<intelikey> i told you so !
<intelikey> i told you so !
<intelikey> i told you so !
<bmo> in .kde/share/config, there are fonts in fsviewrc, kdeglobals, kdesktoprc
<physicsnick> heh
<physicsnick> well looks like i'm stuck with the default config
<physicsnick> at least i got rid of that damn link
<intelikey> lol
<noiesmo> anyone done a successful upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<intelikey> hey it's not my fault if you do something to your box that i didn't say... :)
<physicsnick> noiesmo: yes, lots of people, myself for example
<noiesmo> physicsnick, cool
<bmo> I haven't had a successful one yet
<physicsnick> i'm on kubuntu edgy upgraded from dapper
<bmo> probably because I've done automatix
<noiesmo> physicsnick, you using xgl compiz etc
<physicsnick> and as of 30 seconds ago, it works as it should, because i just nuked my .kde :(
<physicsnick> noiesmo: i was using xgl and beryl yes
<physicsnick> i upgraded to edgy to use xorg 7.1 and beryl
<intelikey> physicsnick actually the problem you hit was that you mv'd files to .kde then closed the running kde which overwrote everything you just wrote.
<physicsnick> but i haven't managed to install the beta nvidia driver
<physicsnick> intelikey: no, i closed kde first
<intelikey> it's called auto-save session
<noiesmo> physicsnick, aah ok
<intelikey> really ?
<physicsnick> i also have auto-save session turned off
<physicsnick> yessir
<physicsnick> i did sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<physicsnick> then mv .kdeBAK .kde
<physicsnick> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<intelikey> well i missed that one.   it shoudl have restored it.
<physicsnick> yep
<physicsnick> i should have done cp
<cpt|willard> i just upgraded to the beta on my laptop and it doesn't work so i was wondering how to go about downgrading it back to an older version
<intelikey> or made the tar file
<physicsnick> :)
<physicsnick> i can't wait until edgy comes out for real, and until the new nvidia driver leaves beta
<maryen> why dont you just use dapper now physic
<maryen> ?
<physicsnick> maryen: because i like bleeding edge :)
<maryen> er
<physicsnick> i'll probably just use xgl again, i still have it installed
<intelikey> you can have it.
<maryen> i mean why dont you just use edgy now
<maryen> lol
<physicsnick> maryen, i am using edgy now
<intelikey> he is
<physicsnick> but i want to reformat when it comes out of beta
<maryen> ah
<maryen> why?
<physicsnick> because i upgraded from dapper
<maryen> im liking all the packages we're getting today
<intelikey> physicsnick yeah why ?
<physicsnick> well, lots of stuff seems a little iffy
<physicsnick> for example all my fonts were screwed up, although as of five minutes ago that's fixed
<intelikey> i upgraded from hoary to dapper  but that don't make me want to reformat
<physicsnick> but i can't install the nvidia driver, which is annoying
<maryen> why not?
<physicsnick> no idea
<maryen> just use the script install
<physicsnick> here's what it does
<physicsnick> the script says i'm missing kernel headers
<physicsnick> so it compiles them itself
<physicsnick> then i can start x, and it seems to work
<physicsnick> but beryl crashes.
<maryen> did you install the driver from the packages first?
<physicsnick> but if i restart the computer, x won't start, it says something about wrong kernel headers and dumps me to a terminal
<physicsnick> maryen, yes
<physicsnick> that one doesn't work with aiglx
<maryen> go and remove and purge all packages having to do with nvidia
<intelikey> physicsnick it sounds like a kernel version/subversion issue
<maryen> like nvidia-kernel
<physicsnick> um... i typed sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<maryen> i uninstalled nvidia-kernel-common and source and that fixed the problem
<physicsnick> and it's saying it wants to remove linux-386* among a variety of other packages that i definitely need
<intelikey> like the headers are compiling without the  -37.ubuntu.586  or what ever subversion
<maryen> all i know is i removed those packages and reinstalled the driver and it works now
<intelikey> you don't need linux-386  it's a meta package
<physicsnick> ooh
<physicsnick> okay
<physicsnick> if you say so
<physicsnick> doing a --purge nvidia*, hopefully my computer doesn't explode
<maryen> i was getting the same error btw
<physicsnick> after this should i try installing the beta driver?
<intelikey> it depends on linux-restricded-modules & linux-image-386 (the kernel package)
<maryen> about it having headers for 7186 or whatever
<maryen> the one before the current driver
<physicsnick> alright
<intelikey> physicsnick wait
<intelikey> maybe i should rephrase
<physicsnick> it's telling me it already has a driver installed
<intelikey> you dont need linux-386 unless you need some of the restricted moduls for ndiswarper or something.
<physicsnick> the beta driver installer that is
<maryen> add the --uninstall tag when executing the script
<physicsnick> it uninstalled, but gave me a bunch of warnings
<physicsnick> probably because i purged nvidia* before uninstalling it
<maryen> eh it should be fine
<maryen> oh ya, to make it where the driver doesnt make all your fonts extra huge, do sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-use-edid-dpi
<physicsnick> starting kde
<intelikey> ah this is bull krap. df says     udev                  4.2G  2.5G  1.8G  58% /dev     but there is nothing mounted on /dev
<physicsnick> yeah so it started up, as it always did when i installed the driver
<physicsnick> i have the latest svn of beryl, should i use that or the 0.1 release?
<maryen> hey physic, you using a dual core processor?
<intelikey> well i guess there is.   the initrd must mount root on /dev/ then mount /dev/root on /root   but that makes no sense at all.
<intelikey> the output of df is screwy here.   i guess because i don't use udev maybe.  ?
<physicsnick> maryen: yes, but right now i'm running the 386
<physicsnick> i used the sms kernel in dapper, beryl worked fine on both
<xenoterracide> how do I get kubuntu to rember my iptables rules on restart?
<physicsnick> i want to get everything working on 386 first, then i'll switch to sms
<xenoterracide> s/rember/remember
<maryen> do dmesg on the smp
<intelikey> xenoterracide script it.
<xenoterracide> do I have to write my own init script?
<maryen> if it has a line talking about mmconfig, add pci=nommconf to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<physicsnick> wicked, it works
<physicsnick> you're a life saver maryen
<xenoterracide> gentoo saves them on shutdown.
<physicsnick> now i hope this driver stays when i reboot
<maryen> it will
<physicsnick> gonna reboot now
<physicsnick> thanks
<maryen> k
<xenoterracide> I have script to generate rules but it's not designed for init
<intelikey> xenoterracide no.  you just have to dump the settings someplace and add a command to restore them to something like /etc/rc.local
<intelikey> xenoterracide not designed for init ?
<intelikey> shell script ?
<xenoterracide> yeah
<intelikey> just call it from rc.local
<xenoterracide> k
<xenoterracide> I'll probably just throw an iptables-restore in local
<intelikey> unless you are paranoid and want the firewall before the network comes on line.  then put it in /etc/init.d/network   maybe.
<xenoterracide> doubtfull
<xenoterracide> this computer is eventually going to be behind my gentoo router
<xenoterracide> well it is now but I don't have any real firewall in routing
<Brydenn33> are there ANY dc++ programs for LINUX?
<Brydenn33> any that are good anyway
<Berto> hi - my machine is really bad at getting DHCP leases.  It does not connect to any wireless connection with multiple access points all with the same essid.  Has anyone seen that?
<method|> dc++?
<maryen> sort of berto
<maryen> try installing wifi-radar and see if it can get you connected
<Brydenn33> method|: http://www.dcpp.net/
<Berto> maryen: cool thanks...
<Berto> btw - what's the name of the graphical updater app?
<shasbot> the touchpad on my laptop seeems to frequently lose functionality, the cursor will move, but it wont seem to affect anything other than a certain portion of one window
<Jucato> adept_updater
<shasbot> then after a few minutes, it jolts across the screen, and then opens a menu or something, and works again
<Berto> thanks
<shasbot> has anyone else had a simmilar issue?
<maryen> did it work berto?
<Berto> maryen: i don't have multiple access points here, but it installed
<Berto> maryen: it also doesn't get DHCP from my router either over eth0.  can't figure that one out...
<maryen> weird
<Berto> it just seems that i have bad dhcp packages
<kraut> moin
<Berto> maryen: wifi-radar looks good.  Should i get rid of wlanassistant then, or is there any reason to have both?
<Berto> next question - for my wired net device, i'd like to use NetworkManager -- but when I run it, NOTHING happens.  Any ideas on what might be going on?
<maryen> i don't know whats with network manager berto
<maryen> it doesnt work for me either
<Berto> haha my one friend swears by it, but i can't even get the thing to run
<maryen> did you guys hear?
<maryen> hans Reiser got arrested for murder!
<Berto> haha yeah just saw that on digg
<Berto> was gonna get to the article.
<maryen> im reading it right now
<Berto> another question - i put in a USB memory device (for my flash card), and have tons of stuff in /dev/sd* -- is there an app that will automount these for me?
<maryen> in kde it automounts it
<maryen> it'll ask you if you wanna open up a window with the drive's contents on it
<fildo> it should in every DE
<Berto> maryen: no it doesn't.
<Berto> this is the stuff that should be made easy for people and it STILL DOESN'T WORK
<maryen> thats strange berto
<maryen> the only time i had trouble with it not automounting usb drives is when i built a custom kernel
<maryen> it appears there is biological and circumstantial evidence against mister reiser
<maryen> that would be messed up
<maryen> the murderous filesystem, reiserfs4
* unix_infidel wonders when #kubuntu turned into E! Entertainment News (For Nerds)
<Berto> i tell you man, i've been using linux for over 8 years, i'm sick of fighting with this garbage.  every distro claims to be easy to use, and then something like a USB device can't even autoload on every machine.
<maryen> harsh unix_infidel
<Berto> unbelievable.   and good if he's convicted torture him and give him the death penalty
<unix_infidel> Berto: then dont use it.
<maryen> ill take my battered heart and hide in the corner
<Berto> unix_infidel: typical attitude.  and then everyone wonders why the linux community scrapes the bottom of the barrel
<unix_infidel> Berto: I dont complain, i ask questions.
<unix_infidel> eg: how do i get my USB drive to autoload when i insert it into a USB port.
<Squatch> What's the utility for formatting a new HDD?
<maryen|sulking> berto, honestly, right now linux is still growing, and if you aren't willing to work a little to get what you want in it, its not for you
<Berto> unix_infidel:  i'm sick of re-learning new distributions hoping that things like this won't suck.
<unix_infidel> Berto: getting a usb drive to autoload is pretty much standard accross all "distro"s
<Berto> oh god can it maryen|sulking ... i've been following the community for nearly a decade
<Berto> unix_infidel: what KDE service should be running for that to work?
<maryen|sulking> and yet you whine like this?
<bmo> what distro doesn't have automountd?
<Berto> maryen|sulking: dude i've done more for the linux community tthan any of you can imagine.  i'm entitled to some crybabying
<unix_infidel> Berto: i'd like to see your vitae.
<Berto> OK, i plug in my USB card, tons of crap in /dev/sda* shows up -- then nothing happens after that.
<bioticpro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fZ3FRuH41w&mode=related&search=  <pro linux spot from TechTV
<Berto> my work involves getting Linux into the test, measurement, and automation industry using industry-standard hardware and software.  Biggest wins include production machines in many german automaker plants
<bmo> berto: which linux distro?
<Berto> its stable as a rock.  then i come home and still need to type the command "mount /dev/sda1 /media/whatever"
<Berto> bmo: those projects were RHEL
<bmo> http://www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/UserInfo/Resources/Hardware/IBMp690/IBM/usr/share/man/info/en_US/a_doc_lib/cmds/aixcmds1/automount.htm#HDRA131X91DA0
<unix_infidel> Berto: that's a pretty generic accomplishment.
<Berto> unix_infidel: haha if i didn't sign NDAs i'd love to tell you more
<unix_infidel> Berto: i'm glad you got paid.
<unix_infidel> Proves the old adage, you dont have to be smart to get paid.
<maryen> eh? no flamewars please
<Berto> HAHAHAHAHA  oh that's so cute.  i did a lot of work to get that win over windows or some RTOSs
<unix_infidel> Berto: like i said, i'm glad you got paid.
<Berto> unix_infidel: i never mentioned getting paid.
<unix_infidel> :)
<maryen> by the way unix_infidel, how do i give k3b rights to burn cds without being root?
<Berto> but of course i did, it's my job to make thigns work.   all i'm saying is that it's a battle for everything, but when I plug my USB flash card in my laptop in late 2006, it should just pop up.  this shouldn't still be a battle for me
<bmo> mayryen: you run k3b as root _once_ and then you don't have to do it again
<bmo> iirc
<maryen> nah, i always have to run as root
<abattoir> maryen: try running k3bsetup as root
<maryen> ok
<abattoir> maryen: or S
<unix_infidel> Berto: your best bet is to add a line to /etc/fstab.
<abattoir> or Settings->Setup K3b would also help
<cpk2> maryen: i used apt-get to get k3b and have always ran it as user
<Berto> unix_infidel: i know how to do that.  but isn't this supposed to be "linux for human beings" ??
<cpk2> Berto: part of the "linux for human beings" is this channel
<Berto> touche
<unix_infidel> Berto: dont you know a marketing ploy when you see one.
<unix_infidel> Berto: you know this, use it.
<Berto> apparently not.  ubuntu is doing well though, this is one of my first couple of pet peeves.  beats the socks off mandriva/mandrake
<unix_infidel> Berto: honestly i agree there.
<unix_infidel> Berto: at the same time, try and do some of the things in Windows with LUA.  And you'll have many more pet peeves.
<bmo> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/09/10/how-to-mount-usb-disk-drive-in-unix-or-linux/
<bmo> read the last paragraph, berto
<Berto> bmo: what year is this, 1997?  this paper shouldn't even exist.  In Mac, you know what you do?  you plug it in!
<Berto> bmo: anyway, i use kde - hence the kubuntu channel no?
<unix_infidel> Berto: no that's in OS X.
<unix_infidel> in mac (aka darwin) you do something along the same lines.
<bmo> berto: you say that you're using RHAT
<bmo> redhat is _gnome_ based
<Berto> oh lord.   bmo - no, my german test sets were all RHEL
<Berto> i'm using kubuntu on this new laptop
<unix_infidel> Berto: Congrats, which laptop?
<maryen> unix_infidel, still no luck
<Berto> another thing that stinks is that i had to grab windows wireless drivers and use ndiswrapper.  i wonder if the community could ever automate that
<unix_infidel> maryen: ?
<Berto> unix_infidel: dell latitude d820... i love the thing
<maryen> k3b still demands root
<unix_infidel> maryen: i do all media stuff in windows and OS X.
<unix_infidel> Linux is primarily a production box for me now.
<maryen> bah
<physicsnick> wow, okay problem, BIG problem
<maryen> yeah?
<maryen> system is freezing?
<physicsnick> so i purge nvidia*, install the beta driver, install beryl svn
<physicsnick> and everything works great
<unix_infidel> maryen: what is the problem exactly.
<Berto> HAHAHA... to cap off this great adventure, it looks like my drunken friends and brother formatted the pictures I wanted off of this camera.  Unbelievable
<unix_infidel> i'd wager you arent giving the user specific permissions in groups or via fstab.
<physicsnick> i reboot and the driver sticks YAY, beryl runs YAY, everything seems to work, right?
<maryen> it says k3b doesnt have the permissions to burn cd
<physicsnick> so I start up irc to tell of my exploits... aaaand, my ath0 wireless adapter is gone.
<Berto> i knew something was wrong when i finally found the camera and it had the default screen.  oh boy.  i'd rather have had USB not work and not find out about this
<physicsnick> GONE, like it never even existed.
<unix_infidel> maryen: read above.
<physicsnick> i tried uninstalling the beta driver, to no avail; i am now internet-less on kubuntu.
<physicsnick> ideas anyone?
<maryen> k3bsetup?
<unix_infidel> maryen: no, read above.
<maryen> physic, how did you get wirless before?
<physicsnick> how? it always just worked. it works natively when i boot from the livecd
<physicsnick> i have an atheros chipset, madwifi drivers are preloaded in ubuntu
<maryen> hmm
<physicsnick> i can't imagine why installing a video driver would cause ath0 to disappear
<maryen> do you know the driver modules names?
<physicsnick> and i don't exactly have a spare computer lying around to chat about it while i fix it
<maryen> if so just do a modprobe ****
<physicsnick> no, i don't know the module's name
<physicsnick> but i assume it vanished when i purged nvidia*, yes?
<physicsnick> hmm, wait
<physicsnick> if i can view my dpkg logs, i can see what i purged
* bmo plugs in his usb thumbdrive just to make sure he's not crazy and that kubuntu still automounts thumb drives
<physicsnick> so i can add the kernel headers back, right?
<maryen> yes
<maryen> the normal kernel headers were fine
<physicsnick> kay
<maryen> just dont install the nvidia ones
<physicsnick> so why did it remove them when i purged nvidia? doesn't it realize i need them?
<Manyfold> where does kubuntu keep it's installation logs
<bmo> in /var
<maryen> it removed you linux-headers??
<maryen> werid
<physicsnick> yessir
<maryen> weird*
<physicsnick> it removed lots of stuff
<maryen> well reinstall them and see if that works
<physicsnick> didn't give me any options
<physicsnick> k
<physicsnick> bbl, wish me luck
<maryen> and ill research on my side
<xenoterracide> what file sets $EDITOR (assumes it is editor)
<bmo> manyfold, the installation log is in /var/log/dpkg.log
<xenoterracide> I went to edit /etc/sudoers with visudo and I see it's using nano
<xenoterracide> I need to change this to vim
<bmo> that _is_ visudo
* xenoterracide uses visudo in gentoo and it respects the $EDITOR variable
<mindspin> does anybody know if kmobiletools (or any other application for cellphones) work with nokia slvr l7 ?
<xenoterracide> it uses nano if $EDITOR is set to nano
<xenoterracide> vim if set to vim etc..
<feet> hello. some windows have no border. i press alt-space/right click to open the Advanced menu... but No Border is undeselectable (greyed out) and the tick mark is stuck in place... is there somewhere where i can manually over ride these settings??
<xenoterracide> that variable is set in rc.conf in gentoo however the file does not exist in kubuntu
<feet> thanks in advance
<bmo> from the visudo man page
<bmo> Normally, visudo does not honor the VISUAL or EDITOR environment variables unless they contain an edi
<bmo>        tor in the aforementioned editors list.
<bmo> However, if visudo is configured with the --with-enveditor flag or the
<bmo>        enveditor Default variable is set in sudoers, visudo will use any the editor defines by VISUAL or EDITOR.
<bmo> Note
<bmo>        that this can be a security hole since it allows the user to execute any program they wish simply by setting VISUAL
<bmo>        or EDITOR.
<xenoterracide> right
<xenoterracide> although I think it would be a small security hole
<bmo> if you're the only sudoer, xenoterracide, it's a small hole.  if you're not, it's a big hole
<neddiW> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Hans_Reiser_Arrested_On_Suspicion_of_Murder
<xenoterracide> as it is the person(s) with write access to the file that define which editors are present on the system and who has write access to that file
* xenoterracide hopes he's innocent
<|Asgard|> hey guys im running VMware and i have dual screens so evertime i put the vmware into full screen it spans accross the two screens what can i do so that it will only go full screen on one screen?
* bmo hopes so too
<xenoterracide> anyway thx for the help bmo
<bmo> asgard: you are asking a mutually exclusive question....
<bmo> I tried, xeno
<xenoterracide> heh well it made me do a double look at the gentoo config
<xenoterracide> # Set default EDITOR to vi, and do not allow visudo to use EDITOR/VISUAL.
<xenoterracide> Defaults  editor=/usr/bin/vim, !env_editor
<bmo> if X spans 2 monitors, and you click fullscreen, it's naturally going to span the whole desktop
<xenoterracide> I think that line is commented by default in gentoo
<physicsnick> argh
<maryen> ??
<xenoterracide> which is why I remember editor controlling it at one point
<physicsnick> without the restricted modules, ath0 disappears
<physicsnick> with them, x won't start
<XVampireX> Anyone tried ext4 yet?
<xenoterracide> considering it just made mm sources nope
<physicsnick> any ideas maryen?
<maryen> you might try ndiswrapper
<bmo> xeno: roll your own.  visudo is small enough.
<physicsnick> yeah, no, definitely not going to do that.
<xenoterracide> bmo ? huh what do you mean?
<maryen> whys that physic
<xenoterracide> I'm confused at your suggestion why would I need to?
<maryen> why's*
<physicsnick> because there's no reason i should have to completely change my wireless drivers just to get a video card driver working
<physicsnick> i'm gonna submit a bug report to nvidia about it, because that's just ridiculous
<|Asgard|> thx
<physicsnick> but in the meantime i'll live without beryl
<bmo> get the source, and do a ./configure the editor specified
<bmo> then just copy it over
<maryen> physicsnick: then you'll need to wait till the nvidia-glx package is working again
<maryen> or build your own kernel
<bmo> nvidia-glx is busted?
* bmo hopes not
<maryen> on edgy it is
<physicsnick> no, it's not busted
<maryen> what's this about ext4 btw?
<maryen> ooh i see they fixed the dependencies for it
<physicsnick> yeah, it's not busted, i'm using it right now
<physicsnick> nvidia-glx works fine
<xenoterracide> it got moved into mm sources maryen
<maryen> how good is it compared to 3?
<XVampireX> Yeah, I wanna know performance wise
<bmo> ext4: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~mihaib/fs/fs.html
<xenoterracide> most of what ext4 is about won't be that useful  on the desktop
<maryen> dual disk filesystem
<maryen> ??
<bmo> ext4 is basically a refinement of ext2, which uses two partitions simultaneously, ideally placed on separate disks.
<XVampireX> Doesn't sound too interesting
<maryen> damn those corporate users
<bmo> it's a fake raid0 from what I can see
<xenoterracide> along with the fact that it can store several Petabytes of information
<maryen> i oughta club them and eat their bones
<bmo> raid0 without actual raid
<xenoterracide> and it allows faster reads of where information is on a disk by using ranges for non fragmented contiguous blocks
<XVampireX> xenoterracide: So starting up applications is faster due to finding the neccessary libraries faster?
<xenoterracide> possibly
<XVampireX> Possibly is not that helpful
<xenoterracide> I'm not an expert
<xenoterracide> I doubt it will be that noticible on a desktop
<xenoterracide> s/noticible/noticable
<xenoterracide> it should be
<xenoterracide> faster that way yes
<XVampireX> ah
<xenoterracide> basically the way ext3 does it is that things are listed in metadata 1 block at a time
<xenoterracide> so it has to look at each block
<xenoterracide> or at least each reference 1, 2, 3, 4 etc
<xenoterracide> if 1,2,3,4 is a file
<xenoterracide> ext4 would allow that to be 1-4
<xenoterracide> making lookups faster
<xenoterracide> as I understand it
<xenoterracide> most of this is really only usefull with really large files and huge filesystems
<morghanphoenix> What's a good file system for handling large files? Ext3 seems to lag a lot on deletion and copying of gig sized files.
<bmo> morganphoenix: jfs and xfs were designed to handle large files
<Mantits> s^
<Mantits> First boot on Kubuntu :DD
<hAPPY_mAJA> How do I install a program in *.bin??
<Mantits> Eerr
<Mantits> I have a 17gb FAT32 partition with my music in it, why can't I view it in Konqueror
<Mantits> I get an error that says it can't be mounted
<xenoterracide> is fat32 enabled in the kernel?
<xenoterracide> that's first guess
<Mantits> No clue dude
<Mantits> I've been using this for about 30 minutes now
<Mantits> Is there a command for checking/enabling that?
<xenoterracide> well... yes but it seems that *buntu hasn't enabled suport for it
<xenoterracide> are you using the livecd?
<Mantits> I have it, I'm not using it
<xenoterracide> hmm...
<xenoterracide> where's the config for the kernel
<xenoterracide> have you tried mounting it on the command line?
<pacman> I've got a question
<Mantits> no, I have no idea how to do that
<tainted_one> you could just try mount -t fat32 /dev/yourfatpartition /mnt/youmountpoint an look at the output
<pacman> my 3d-acceleration isn't working right
<Mantits> ok
<xenoterracide> mantits check this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/30700-fat32-ubuntu.html
<xenoterracide> it might help you
<xenoterracide> pacman that isn't a question
<pacman> sorry
<pacman> I'm trying to get a game running correctly, but the fps is wicked slow
<pacman> how do I fix it
<pacman> ?
<xenoterracide> what video card do you have?
<pacman> I have a Radeon 9550
<weedar> Is there a KDE equivalent of windowskey+m to minimize all windows?
<xenoterracide> did you install ati's proprietary drivers pacman?
<pacman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pacman> I did most of that
<xenoterracide> what of that didn't you do?
<pacman> when I tried linx-restricted-module-$(uname -r)
<pacman> it said couldn't find
<pacman> same for sudo aticonfig --initial
<pacman> and --overlay-type=Xv
<Mantits> errg..
<Mantits> err okay
<xenoterracide> pacman is the 95x an r200 or r300 series
<Mantits> I don't know what to call my mount pointr
<pacman> I dunno
<pacman> how can I find out
<xenoterracide> create a directory called /mnt/fat32 mantis
<pacman> book says RV350LX
<xenoterracide> mkdir -p /mnt/fat32 and use that for a mount point
<xenoterracide> pacman do a lspci |grep radeon
<pacman> nothing
<xenoterracide> err.. make that a capital R
<Mantits> "unknown fileystem type"
<Mantits> "fat32"
<Mantits> :((
<Amority> When I try moving items from a cd into /usr/local/games (under root permisions) it says that KDE Media Manager isnt running and will not copy the files in there
<pacman> RV350AS
<xenoterracide> k well if it's a 350 then you need the proprietary drivers
<pacman> how do I get them
<tainted_one> Mantits: try 'fat' instead
<xenoterracide> pacman have you done an apt-get update recently?
<pacman> yes
<Mantits> "permission denied"
<Mantits> I can't do cd /dev/sda3
<Mantits> I'm in root
<xenoterracide> ok.... maybe somethings wrong with sources.list then
<tainted_one> Mantis: use 'sudo', like 'sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt/fat32 -t fat'
<Mantits> doens't know filesystem type "fat"
<Mantits> or "fat32"
<Mantits> :<
<tainted_one> hmm
<xenoterracide> what does uname -r give you pac man
<pacman> 2.6.15-26-386
<Mantits> well uhhh..
<Mantits> I can't access my music partition
<Mantits> and I don't have any sound :<
<tainted_one> Mantits: I just read a page that suggests using 'vfat' as type, you might try this
<xenoterracide> pacman did you copy and paste this line "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) " or type it
<pacman> copy and paste
<xenoterracide> k
<stephen> hello all
<Mantits> ok, I'll try that
<xenoterracide> I'm thinking it might be a sources.list problem
<tainted_one> Mantis: this is the page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<Mantits> I got it working, great
<Mantits> Only I can't play any of the music, because I have no sound
<stephen> can anybody help me in getting a 100mb zip disk working pleas?
<Mantits> :<<
<tainted_one> Mantits: can't help you on this one, I haven't got a linux box around, glad you could mount it thou :)
<wildchild> I have ge force 5500 which is on the least of nvidia-glx package. I've installed this package. What else do I have to install to make driveres work
<wildchild> least = list
<xenoterracide> pacman if it is a source.list problem I can't really help you
<pacman> :(
<Mantits> Don't have a linux box.. but you're in #kubuntu..
<xenoterracide> I'm still fairly new to debian systems...
<Mantits> > Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pacman> ah
<xenoterracide> I would have your back in a gentoo system cause I've gotten DRI working on all sorts of finicky radeons ;-)
<Mantits> Do I just need a driver for my sound card, or is this version of the kernel not going to support it at all?
<pacman> well, thanks for your help anyhow
<xenoterracide> pacman you might try #ubuntu if you haven't already
<Mantits> well
<pacman> anyone awake over here?
<pacman> ack
<tainted_one> Mantits: I'm at work, my linux box is at home
<frtdx> hi everyone!
<mehdi> hi all
<orient2000> Anybody has an idea what does it mean? Cannot write to `12B83718.gpg' (Broken pipe)
<orient2000> !pipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ouaaahhhh> sdfqs
<_buz> is there a way to have a kde app running as root use my user's kwallet?
<zorglu_> likely
<zorglu_> i dunno how, you may ask on #kde
<robin__> hello
<grothesk> Did someone release kde 3.5.5 for edgy?
<grothesk> I found kde 3.5.5 packages in 'main' repos. Thought that edgy will contain kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> grothesk: yeah, kde 3.5.5 got put into main.  i'm assuming it will be released/is released
<grothesk> Hobbsee: But I'm missing konqueror 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> grothesk: no idea why, it's in the repos it seems
<grothesk> So it is a mix of 3.5.4 and 3.5.5
<frojnd> s
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase edgy
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu29 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Hobbsee> grothesk: it must still be building
<Hobbsee> yep
<jono> anyone here going to the 10th anniversary in Stuttgart?
<LeeJunFan> Hans Reiser arrested for murder! I figured that was coming.
<LeeJunFan> It should be a class action suit, heheh. Considering the # of files that were murdered because of reiserfs.
<omar> hello guys, I am trying to munt a folder from a windows machine with this command : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/Nuevas ~/Lap -o urd=omar , but I get and error : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.20/Nuevas
<omar> What's wrong with it
<rahmetli> if i install a deb package,can i remove it from adept later?
<LeeJunFan> rahmetli: yes
<rahmetli> LeeJunFan thanks
<Momal> anyone know the command for the kde panel? seems mine crashed and didn't restart... am I able to bring it up without restarting kdm/X
<KDEfanboy> Momal: kicker
<visik_> kde 3.5.5 will be in edgy ?
<Momal> thanks ^_-
<KDEfanboy> visik_: you bet
<visik_> :) I don't like to bet :)
<KDEfanboy> hah
<LeeJunFan> visik_: well if you wanted to start now would be a good time. 3.5.5 started going into edgy repos yesterday, it's still not complete yet. But close.
<AbortD> how do i add the task bar back to kicker?
<Hobbsee> visik_: yes.  it's still building
<Hobbsee> AbortD: right click on kicker, add applet
<KDEfanboy> AbortD: it's the "Taskbar" applet to add
<AbortD> thanks
<Mikael> how can i install bmp (the music player)
<Mikael> it isnt in synaptic
<Mikael> i extracted the bz2 archive
<Mikael> but now i dont know further
<grothesk> Mikael: Use a repo.
<grothesk> I know that I had a repo for bmp under Dapper.
<cpk2> Mikael: you sure you cant get bmp from a repo? apt-cache search turns up several plugins for bmp
<Mikael> cpk2: i didnt find it in the gui (frontend)
<Mikael> just figured it out
<Mikael> sudo ./configure - sudo make - sudo make install (i guess)
<Mikael> sudo make wont work :(
<cpk2> beep-media-player - Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins
<cpk2> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<emonkey-p> The Packe Name is beep-media-player
<cpk2> jeez prove him wrong and he gets all angry
<cpk2> =P
<Mikael> i found it in the repo :)
<cpk2> Mikael: did you see what ubotu said?
<Mikael> thx anyway
<Mikael> cpk2: another thing: i don't find exaile in the repo http://www.exaile.org/index.rb?command=screenshots
<cpk2> i've never even heard of exaile
<cpk2> is it supposed to be in the repos?
<cpk2> you can just download the pkg from their site
<schwarz> hi
<Mikael> cpk2: i get errors
<Mikael> dependancy errors :(
<rahmetli> is it enough to install a deb package to run, even it has some other requirements?
<grothesk> No. Don't overlook dependencies.
<grothesk> Never.
<rahmetli> but i cant find them in the repos? :(
<grothesk> What is missing?
<rahmetli> Qt 4.1 , QtXml , GlibC
<rahmetli> i could find other,i couldnt find these 3 req's in the repos.
<rahmetli> i am trying to install keepassX
<rahmetli> http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/requirements/ is the req's page
<rahmetli> how to install Qt 4.1 , QtXml , GlibC ?
<cox377> i dont suppose anyone here uses GPS under linux?
<rahmetli> how to install Qt 4.1 , QtXml , GlibC ?
<PiR> hi
<PiR> does it exist a equivalence for "youtube movie downloader" in linux ?
<rahmetli> What is Qt?? is it same with Qt designer?
<narasimhan> rahmetli: Qt is a library like gtk..
<rahmetli> I need to install Qt,is it enough to install Qt designer?
<narasimhan> rahmetli: qt ,qt libs is installed if u have kubuntu...because kde needs it
<narasimhan> rahmetli: qt designer is a gui design program that enables u to develop user interfaces using the qt library..
<rahmetli> narasimhan ohhh ok. i was looking 4 it 4 an hour. :)
<narasimhan> rahmetli: ok
<rahmetli> narasimhan thanks
<narasimhan> rahmetli: no problem....
<rahmetli> now i've 2 requirements remaining. QtXml and GlibC :(
<narasimhan> rahmetli: are u installing from synaptic?
<rahmetli> no.i couldnt find the program i want in the repos.
<rahmetli> the program is keepassX,http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/requirements/ is the req's page
<moi> bjr
<moi> commen ca va?
<narasimhan> but your other requirements may be already  installed..did u check them..i am sure glibc is installed..
<narasimhan> moi: bonjour..
<rahmetli> i was controlling them from adept,if installed or not.
<moi> narasimhan commen va tu
<narasimhan> moi:il va tres bien..i learnt french in my high school ..am i doin it right?
<rahmetli> how can i test if all the req's ok using console?
<moi> narasimhan dsl je parle ke francais
<narasimhan> rahmetli: if theres a configure file ..then u can open the console and cd to that directory and do a  ./configure ..it will tell u if u are missing somethin
<rahmetli> narasimhan its a deb package.
<narasimhan> rahmetli: i am not very conversant with dpkg..i switched to ubuntu 1 month back..
<narasimhan> rahmetli: i will try with the source now..
<rahmetli> narasimhan thanks again.
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<narasimhan> rahmetli: i see it requires qt 4..
<rahmetli> narasimhan yes,dont we have it installed?
<narasimhan> rahmetli: but i dont think qt 4 is available by  default..but its available in the repos..as qt4
<rahmetli> i couldnt find in the repos,could you find it?
<narasimhan> rahmetli: one min
<rahmetli> 59
<rahmetli> 58
<rahmetli> 57
<rahmetli> :))
<narasimhan> rahmetli: :)
<linel> dr
<linel> hi
<narasimhan> rahmetli: the package is libqt
<narasimhan> libqt-dev libqt-core libqt-gui ..all three are available
<rahmetli> oww really? GlibC is installed,the last QtXml,any information?
<dinosaur-rus> is there mc (Midnight Commander) package available?
<rahmetli> narasimhan can you write the exact name of the Qt package please?
<narasimhan> rahmetli: libqt4-core
<narasimhan> rahmetli: libqt4-dev,libqt4-gui ..sorry for the wrong info above
<chx> is it possible to have one KDE desktop strech two X servers? (I know this is crazy. But, I have crazy ideas.)
<KDEfanboy> chx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xdmx
<chx> KDEfanboy: after this, is there anything Linux won't do for me? :)
<benkong2> can someone help me figure out where my wireless card is?
<chx> benkong2: have you checked under your bed :P ?
<benkong2> I have an X30 thinkpad Knoppix finds the card andso does Debian. But my new Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy does not. What can I do?
<benkong2> Yes it's not there
<rahmetli> benkong what do you want to do?
<benkong2> The correct drivers are loaded orinoco_pci and hostap_pci
<chx> oooh
<benkong2> I want to get my wireless card working
<narasimhan> rahmetli: not able to find that package..
<chx> orinoco_pci and hostap_pci ?
<benkong2> when I do a dmesg I only see the e100 watchdog driver
<KDEfanboy> chx: yep, xdmx + full glx support and xvideo extension (at least not yet, afaik)
<benkong2> I have a Prism 2.5 built in wireless
<narasimhan> rahmetli: but u can get the source and try ./configure .. if that file is there..that may tell u what things more u need
<chx> benkong2: yup. you need to disable the orinoco and hermes modules and use hostap.
<benkong2> chx: will rmmod <driver> do that?
<chx> I would not try that
<chx> rather disable from modules.conf and reboot
<benkong2> chx: let me check
<chx> i learned this about a few days back
<chx> and banged my head against the wall
<benkong2> chx: where is modules.conf located?
<chx> imagine my happiness of owning a Senao 2511 card
<chx> and not being able to scan with _that_
<benkong2> chx: I can only imagine
<rahmetli> narasimhan: i will try as it is :) what do you think? will it run properly?
<chx> benkong2: from this point a search in ubuntuforums is more helpful than my poor memory
<narasimhan> rahmetli: not sure..but it shld tell u during install whether it needs the packages
<benkong2> chx: ok searching. I just did a locate modules.conf and all I come up with is one under gnome-vfs but I am running kubuntu
<chx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192050&highlight=hostap
<chx> there
<chx> " you'll have to create /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hostap-utils and put"
<chx> i remembered the filename wrong, sorry
<benkong2> ok thanks checking
<chx> also the famous video of how to hack WPA
<chx> is actually a freaking good tutorial of setting up wpasupplicant :)
<chx> let me dig a link
<rahmetli> narasimhan: sudo dpkg -i pakagename but what else parameters do i need to see the additional error output
<benkong2> chx: ok me smiles at chx
<chx> http://www.mirrors.wiretapped.net/security/vulnerability-assessment/aircrack/whax-aircrack-wpa/whax-aircrack-wpa.html
<chx> this one.
<benkong2> cool
<narasimhan> rahmetli: it will spell out the packages it doesnt find..i think..
<benkong2> the music is so nice
<narasimhan> rahmetli: i am not sureif it will spell out the package names
<narasimhan> rahmetli: but it will be close to the package name..so worth a try..
<rahmetli> does dpkg has an option to see errors occured during installation?
<Ouaaahhhh> dpkg -i is giving error output
<chx> KDEfanboy: so, my plan is to hook up one of my monitors to my notebook, grab a mediocre-aged fanless machine and drive the second monitor from that and hook them together by 100M Ethernet
<chx> KDEfanboy: is this a viable plan?
<rahmetli> the option is "depends"
<Ouaaahhhh> it's not error , it's dependance
<KDEfanboy> chx: eh? drive the 2nd monitor?
<narasimhan> Ouaaahhhh: right its dependance .. :)
<rahmetli> Ouaaahhhh: depends: Turn all dependency problems into warnings.
<dinosaur-rus> "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket" does dcopserver need specific firewall settings?
<chx> KDEfanboy: I have two 20" Dell LCDs and ATM I have a desktop with a dualhead VGA card
<benkong2> chx: is it really necessary to toos the /etc/iftab to make this work?
<narasimhan> chx: :O great..
<chx> benkong2: I only read this so far
<benkong2> ok off to reboot thanks
<chx> KDEfanboy: now, I want to ditch my desktop and only use a notebook , but then I have no place to plug the second VGA cable
* benkong2 brb
<rahmetli> narasimhan: its ok
<rahmetli> its running
<chx> KDEfanboy: and matrox dualhead2go is no solution, the resolution is too high
<narasimhan> rahmetli: great..u got it running
<rahmetli> narasimhan: we got it ;)
<chx> so I think I need a second machine to drive the second monitor
<narasimhan> rahmetli: ok..:)
<dinosaur-rus> does dcopserver need specific firewall settings?
<narasimhan> rahmetli: i am from india ...u ?
<rahmetli> narasimhan:I am from Turkey
<narasimhan> rahmetli: ok..
<KDEfanboy> chx: mean you want the headless to process and the 2nd monitor to just display what it processes? and you want both displays to be one giant desktop?
<chx> exactly
<n5> alredy second day can't change default kubuntu language from french to english, any help ?
<chx> (ok, not exactly, because the notebook is not headless, it actually drives the first monitor but yes it should do all the processing and the second machine should just do the displaying.)
<n5> my all kde is in french
<dinosaur-rus> uh can anyone help me?
<chx> dinosaur-rus: http://tinyurl.com/e6m6
<dinosaur-rus> what to do if I get the error "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket"?
<KDEfanboy> chx: yep xdmx will do that. like is said, afaik, it is limited in glx and xvideo support, though.. so for that you can set up Chromium along with it http://chromium.sourceforge.net/
<chx> I do not really know what xvideo is, and I think I do not care about glx :) I am a web programmer. I do not play games. I sometimes watch movies but even now I only use one monitor for that. I have very humble needs.
<Ouaaahhhh> n5 : go to menu -> paramtre du systme = system settings then go to  "regionalisation " then -> select the fourth categorie " Pays & langues - > select english
<chx> KDEfanboy: you are very helpful, thanks a ton.
<sorush20> hi guys I can't see the windows >split view left/right in konqueror
<Ouaaahhhh> n5  : in "pays & Langues " -> select "par dfaut" means "by default", select english
<n5> Ouaaahhhh - its selected in there english, but all KDE menius are in french
<KDEfanboy> chx: xvideo is hardware accelerated video playback so you might find you need that after a while. perhaps  another alternative is set up clustering with something like openmosix (2.4 kernel only atm) to transparently distribute process loads
<n5> ah ok, deleted french from system
<n5> will reboot now :D
<ubuntu_> where can i change my charset
<chx> dinosaur-rus: you , of course, googled on the error message with quotes and checked the two results there that they do not apply to you?
<Kommari> hmm
<n5> Ouaaahhhh - anyway french, i even removed frensh packets from kubuntu
<Kommari> could anyone say how i can changme charset as im really not used to american charset
<dinosaur-rus> chx: that info from Google results didn't help
<chx> dinosaur-rus: great. now is the time to tell us more about what you are trying to do and when you see this error
<dinosaur-rus> chx: http://pastebin.ca/197652
<Ouaaahhhh> n5 : hehe  didn't link french ?
<Ouaaahhhh> :-)
<n5> i dont understand french almost
<chx> dinosaur-rus: most obvious solution -- have you tried a reboot? something went really wrong there
<chx> of course it is possible to restart stuff
<chx> but may not worth the bothering
<jose> alguien que me pase el servidor en espaol
<jose> alguien que hable espaol
<dinosaur-rus> chx: well, I'll try...
<|WAL|> I'm having trouble getting smbmount, I get a dependancy issue, can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> hmm..  sudo apt-get update and upgrade lately?
<|WAL|> Dr_willis: was that directed at me?
<Dr_willis> |WAL|,  yep..  it would be VERY odd that somthing that basic has a dependency issue
<Dr_willis> !info smbmount
<ubotu> Package smbmount does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> hmmm...
<Dr_willis> what are you trying to install exactly?
<morghanphoenix> What is the terminal options for a kmenu item if I need it to launch at 25x77 minimum?
<jose> alguien que hable espaol
<v3ctor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jose> yeah
<morghanphoenix> I've looked at the terminal man pages but can't seem to find size settings in the options.
<n5> whooooooohooooooooooooooo :D
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,  'terminla' ? or are you refering to Konsole ? or some other program
<n5> changed language :D
<livingdaylight> WoaH! Fresh install of KUBUNTU - first time ever - a Kubuntu-newborn you could say :)
<n5> ;p
<Dr_willis> konsole   --vt_sz CCxLL          ##   Terminal size in columns x lines
<|WAL|> Dr_willis: my problem is like this: I can get to remote samba shares with "Remote place" but I can't mount them to a point in my fs
<livingdaylight> Can any of you folks tell me what exactly is the next step after a fresh kubuntu install. What would be the first thing you did to complete and polish off the installation?
<|WAL|> Dr_willis: I don't have smbmount installed and I get an error when getting it
<Dr_willis> There is a 'Terminal' program as well.    Terminal --geometry=GEOMETRY      ##           X geometry specification (see "X man pages ")
<livingdaylight> I'm thinking adding repositories and multimedia codecs?
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<Dr_willis> |WAL|,  its smbmnt
<morghanphoenix> Ah, X
<Dr_willis> Usage: smbmnt mount-point [options] 
<livingdaylight> Can someone help?
<Dr_willis> |WAL|,  i tend to use smb4k to (let the users) browse/mount samba shares
<livingdaylight> hmmmm....i expected a warmer welcome :(
<morghanphoenix> Great, now ADOM works.
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<v3ctor> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> that auto keep ya busy for a while livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: is there a script like easyubuntu or automatix that works in kubuntu?
<v3ctor> lol
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  enable the other repos.. and start installing
<dinosaur-rus> chx: uh, restarting of the X server seems to help :)
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: you put alot on my plate there, lol
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  Avoide Automatix as if it was the BLack Plague.
<morghanphoenix> Both of them work in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  if you had learned how to isntall stuff manually under ubuntu..its the same under Kubuntu. :)
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.htm
<livingdaylight> black plague?! ugh...
<Dr_willis> Ouaaahhhh,  heh - dont think ive seen that one yet.
<livingdaylight> thx, Ouaaahhhh
<v3ctor> i still haven't seen that one
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: didn't open. is it the right url?
<Dr_willis> that page is 404 . :) and om not about to buy another book.
<Ouaaahhhh> or this one : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> I got the "Ubuntu Hacks" book - its handy.
<v3ctor> is it really good?
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: ah...better, thx...: )
<v3ctor> i thought about picking it up
<Ouaaahhhh> sorry lost the "l" in html :http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html
<Dr_willis> v3ctor,  its got some neat chapters on some handy things and tips i dident know about.
<Dr_willis> Ouaaahhhh,  they got a rather dumb web server then. :)
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: problem is that is good for Ubuntu, and i'm using Kubuntu here
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : telle me what specifically in kde ur looking ?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  90% of it still applies
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: to add all repositories including plf and to install multimedia codecs
<Dr_willis> Learn the Fundamentals - the rest is trivial :)
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> can do that.
<Ouaaahhhh> cause a lot are in common betw. gnome and kde apps ( thnx god)
<arejaytee> what can i use to make a image of a dvd ive got?
<Dr_willis> arejaytee,  an image? as in a whole whatever.iso file?
<Ouaaahhhh> multimedia codecs it's there W32co... for divx
<arejaytee> yeah
<livingdaylight> what is the fundamental difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? In ubuntu everything is sudo apt-get install in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> still trying to find a reopository that contains "gnormalize"
<Ouaaahhhh> same toll under the hood
<Ouaaahhhh> same tools under ...
<BluesKaj> same trolls as well :)
<PiR> hello
<Ouaaahhhh> hehe
<ZeiP_> Hi. I'm having an Ubuntu question (not specific to Kubuntu, using basic Ubuntu) but I don't seem to be able to speak on #Ubuntu... I'm trying to get freeradius installed, but something seems to be wrong: http://mureakuha.com/paste/?eb2e5414a7f097a5e5dff0459f68b1a9
<livingdaylight> in Ubuntu i do gedit /etc/apt/blah blah in Kubuntu i do ?
<PiR> does an equivalence for "youtube movie downloader" exist please ?
<Dr_willis> pick some other editor
<Dr_willis> PiR,  i found a firefox extension that lets me do that.
<Ouaaahhhh> in kubuntu , u have kwrite /etc/apt/...
<Ouaaahhhh> or kate /etc/apt
<arejaytee> yeah was going to say if using firefox there is and for alot of other sites aswell
<livingdaylight> thx
<PiR> Do you remember the name ? Dr_willis ?
<arejaytee> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<livingdaylight> and instead of sudo kubuntu uses?
<livingdaylight> ksudo?
<xwolf-> kdesu
<BluesKaj> brb
<livingdaylight> kdesu, ok, thx
<arejaytee> PiR: google download dailymotion and its the first link
<xwolf-> sudo is more of a cli.
<Ouaaahhhh> I think it's kdesu not ksudo
<arejaytee> "download dailymotion"
<livingdaylight> why did they make it kdesu. Its more to remember than ksudo
<PiR> ok but i want to download movies in youtube, thakns
<xwolf-> livingdaylight "kde super user"
<livingdaylight> ksudo is more intuitive, anyway. i 'll remember tha tnow
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : agree
<livingdaylight> xwolf-: i know what it is
<arejaytee> yeah the same extension does youtube
<xwolf-> i like kdesu :P
<arejaytee> it does most video sites
<xwolf-> ksudo is ugly
<PiR> ok
<PiR> i've seen
<PiR> thanks arejaytee
<Ouaaahhhh> what's fun with linux s that u can name thinks like u want I.E. change kdesu to ksudo
<ZeiP_> Do my lines show up here either?
<livingdaylight> xwolf-: i can get used to kdesu, but in the traditionof putting a 'k' in front of apps in kde k+sudo would be logical, or to be expected
<arejaytee> np
<xwolf-> you can write a program that does that.
<xwolf-> :)
<n5> thanks Ouaaahhhh did something what you told me, and deleted some packages, and english is active, thanks
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: yea, true....but first you have to know how to, and i'm a noob, secondly you have to have the time :)
<Dr_willis> ZeiP_,  yes
<sorush20> anyone here know of a kubuntu 6.06 dapper sonik pakcage?
<sorush20> !sonik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZeiP_> Dr_willis: wonderful, so my problem is just too weird.
<Dr_willis> ZeiP_,  i dident even see you post a question yet.
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : ok  ur right learn at ur pace it's better otherwise u'll hate it
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic do you tick packages and sources?
<ZeiP_> Dr_willis: oh, I did.
<ZeiP_> Hi. I'm having an Ubuntu question (not specific to Kubuntu, using basic Ubuntu) but I don't seem to be able to speak on #Ubuntu... I'm trying to get freeradius installed, but something seems to be wrong: http://mureakuha.com/paste/?eb2e5414a7f097a5e5dff0459f68b1a9
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: no, otherwise, i just wouldn't be able to anyways, hehe Do you know how to change kdesu to ksudo?
<ZeiP_> Dr_willis: saw it now? :)
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: i wish i was a geek :|
<Ouaaahhhh> I know but as u said I prefer not to :-)
<Dr_willis> ZeiP_,  yep.. but  i know diddle abotu freeradius and i got to go to the store. :)
<Ouaaahhhh> for ur safety
<livingdaylight> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic do you guys tick packages and 'sources' or just packages? What's the difference?
<ZeiP_> Dr_willis: doesn't seem like a freeradius thing, more like "I can't use apt-get, help me!" :)
<KDEfanboy> livingdaylight: ksudo?
<livingdaylight> KDEfanboy: huh?
<KDEfanboy> livingdaylight: what is ksudo?
<livingdaylight> KDEfanboy: its kdesu
<Ouaaahhhh> yep livingdaylight wnats to change the name of kdesu to ksudo
<KDEfanboy> o
<Ouaaahhhh> I'm worry about teeling him how to do it
<livingdaylight> I was just asking what the kubuntu version of 'sudo' in ubuntu is. I presumed it might be ksudo coz that would make sense
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: hahaha, its cool. Maybe another time
<Ouaaahhhh> ok
<divansantana> kdesu
<Torched> isn't it just...sudo?
<Ouaaahhhh> u'll know someday
<livingdaylight> but i'm asking whether to tick packages and sources in http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: just tell me; is it hard or easy?
<Ouaaahhhh> not hard at all
<Ouaaahhhh> Sonik : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=34626&forummode=2&forumpage=0&forumexplevel=0
<Ouaaahhhh> download ubuntu package . install "sudo dpkg -i sonik...deb"
<PiR> How can i read a .flv movie in Kubuntu ? how can i convert this file in other supported format ?
<livingdaylight> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic does Cipherphunk apply to kubuntu as well as Ubuntu. Its not specified
<shriphani> guys where do i put w32 codecs ?
<Ouaaahhhh> Cipherphunk ?
<shriphani> like i got wmvdmod.dll and i have no idea where to put it in order to play stuff in kaffeine
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: yea, its in between ubuntu and kubuntu on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic where i'm putting together my repos list
<narasimhan> shriphani:  /usr/lib/win32
<shriphani> narasimhan: i dont see it there
<shriphani> is it hidden ?
<Ouaaahhhh> shriphani :install w32codecs by adept
<narasimhan> shriphani: no u can create the directory if u want
<livingdaylight> narasimhan: let adept worry about it and where to put it
<narasimhan> shriphani: or do it from adept..
<shriphani> narasimhan: and then it should work right
* dinosaur-rus loves Kubuntu :P
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: do  you see Cipherphunk on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ? half way down betweeen ubuntu and kubuntu, so i don't know whether it belongs to boeth or not
<narasimhan> livingdaylight: thats true..but xine says this..and progs like kaffeine search there..
<shriphani> umm i am short of patience here cuz mah parents want to see a vid on this box
<livingdaylight> dinosaur-rus: the more i use Kubuntu the more awed i become
<narasimhan> shriphani: u can put it in /usr/lib/win32 it wont hurt
<shriphani> so narasimhan i am creating the dir
<narasimhan> shriphani: ok..
<Ouaaahhhh> shriphani : easy install " w32codecs" by adept, nothing to do
<Ouaaahhhh>  shriphan see this http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html
<TheGateKeeper> shriphani:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<shriphani> well TheGateKeeper i already got them codecs
<shriphani> narasimhan: dir made
<shriphani> now its just copying right ?
<narasimhan> shriphani: if u have got it from mplayer site .. then this is the way to do.../usr/lib/win32 ..copy the dlls there
<narasimhan> shriphani: thats all
<|WAL|> Dr_willis: sorry for the delay
<|WAL|> Dr_willis: I don't have smbmnt
<|WAL|> can I pastbin you the output of trying to get it?
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: i've compiled my repos list. Can you tell me where i copy it to? kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list?
<shriphani> ok copied
<narasimhan> shriphani: u have kaffeine right?
<shriphani> yes narasimhan
<narasimhan> shriphani: i think it shld work
<arejaytee> whats the easiet way to make a backup of this dvd ive got in kubuntu?
<narasimhan> shriphani: are u trying now?
<shriphani> didnt work
<gemidjy> [17271731.112000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<Ouaaahhhh>  your repos list should be in /etc/apt/source.list then do a "kdesu apt-get update"
<narasimhan> shriphani: u put the dlls right?
<shriphani> narasimhan: yes
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: so, kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<narasimhan> thats how it works..anyway..w32codecs it seems shld do it...
<shriphani> or should i get the codecs with adept
<gemidjy> I start k3b, put in a CD a press burn, it won't burn, and then the /dev/'s are changed, /dev/cdrom points to /dev/hdc which actually is /dev/dvd (before I started k3b they were /dev/dvd->/dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom->/dev/hdd), and in dmesg (/var/log/messages) I constantly get that error
<gemidjy> [17271731.112000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<narasimhan> shriphani: ok try that too..
<shriphani> cuz the one i downloaded came from dll.com
<gemidjy> namaste narasimhan
<narasimhan> gemidjy: namaste..
<gemidjy> hiranyakashipu vakshaha :)
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: and do i replace or add the repos list i've come up with?
<narasimhan> gemidjy: ah..
<narasimhan> gemidjy: :)
<gemidjy> :)
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: through -sourcematic
<Ouaaahhhh> gemidjy : is the CD containing mp3
<Ouaaahhhh> ?
<gemidjy> Ouaaahhhh: ney, it is Blank CD, it happens with every blank CD i put in
<ronnie> ok bye...
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : in the terminal : type " sudo kwrite /etc/apt/source.list" then add ouy list of repos at the end , then save it. you still need to update by typing " sudo apt-get update"
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: you mean kdesu?
<Ouaaahhhh> gemidjy look at /etc/fstab
<Ouaaahhhh> sudo = kdesu
<Ouaaahhhh> hehe
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: ? you wrote sudo? you mean kdesu?
<gemidjy> Ouaaahhhh
<gemidjy> /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<gemidjy> /dev/hdc /media/dvd0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<|WAL|> I have a problem getting smbfs please help... http://pastebin.ulteo.us/158
<Ouaaahhhh> <gemidjy> : /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Ouaaahhhh> should be that no ?
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: so you can use sudo in kubuntu too?
<Ouaaahhhh> where is the iso9660 for Cdrom
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight yes u can use sudo. kubuntu is the same plateforme as gnome except kdm
<Ouaaahhhh> and kubunt desktop
<Ouaaahhhh> same motor
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: lol, all that talk of kdesu and ksudo. If i can use sudo i'll carry on with that. I thought it was something else in kubuntu. I was wrong
<gemidjy> Ouaaahhhh: brb, let me try
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : lol
<ricanelite> Who here has IE6 installed Under Ubuntu Linux?
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: it's Linux, not WIndows
<Ouaaahhhh> you can install IE on ubuntu
<Ouaaahhhh> but it suks
<ricanelite> Yeah, I know I did it using Wine, but when the install went through and I restarted my machine I cannot find it to open it up
<dinosaur-rus> Quaaahhhh: I guess you'll need wine to install and run IE...
<Ouaaahhhh> see :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Internet_Explorer_.2B_Flash_9
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: try to re-install wine at first, then the IE
<Ouaaahhhh> seems u don't need wine for this version
<ricanelite> I have installed Wine already
<ricanelite> thats works fine and then I decided to put in IE6 and the install went perfect but I just dont know where to go to open up IE
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: may be "wine "c:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe""?
<|WAL|> I have a problem getting smbfs please help... http://pastebin.ulteo.us/158
<ricanelite> umm
<ricanelite> let me check that out
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: of course without the outer quotes :P
<ricanelite> haha, I typed in under run command wine iexplorer.exe and it opens up and nothing happens
<ricanelite> oh boy!!
<gemidjy> Ouaaahhhh: u were right, fstab got s*rewed, don't know how since I never have opened it :S
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: what do you mean by saying "it opens up and nothing happens"?
<ricanelite> the Wine desktop opens and then the smaller windows inside the Wine Desktop windows is just white
<ricanelite> It also installed the Geko update I guess for the HTML Coding
<ricanelite> but then after that was done installing nothing else happens
<ricanelite> think I need to restart my computer?
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: try to specify the full path (I gave you)
<ricanelite> How i do that?
<ricanelite> I'm a Linux Newbie, so I get confuse very easy
<Ouaaahhhh> gemidjy : good. strange that the partition was changed spontaneously
<ricanelite> Like for example right now I'm looking at a Wine Desktop Windows and then inside that window it is Wine Internet Explorer and that windows is in White.
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: #6 of the ubuntu guide says: sudo or gksudo means superuser do. sudo will prompt for "Password:". Please specify your user password.
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: in Konsole type wine "c:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe"
<Ouaaahhhh> yep type ur password
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: nothing about gkdesu
<Ouaaahhhh> no lol
<livingdaylight> sudo or gksudo
<ricanelite> it says cannot fine c:/Program
<Ouaaahhhh> ricanelite : it's bacause it doesn't like space between words
<Ouaaahhhh> or because it's \ not  /
<Ouaaahhhh> like in ms
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: use quotes for the path
<arejaytee> god damn it wont read this dvd disc
<|WAL|> I have a problem getting smbfs please help... http://pastebin.ulteo.us/158
<ricanelite> so i will type it like this wine "c:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe
<ricanelite> it says "wine: cannot find 'c:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe'
<KDEfanboy> livingdaylight: better to use kubuntu guide, not ubuntu guide http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<livingdaylight> KDEfanboy: thx, man. I was being led astray by Ouaaahhhh...hehe :)
<Ouaaahhhh> haha
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: then do ls "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files"
<Ouaaahhhh> |WAL| : you need this version of samba-common : 3.0.22-1ubuntu3
<Ouaaahhhh> not the 3.0.22-1ubuntu1 you are installing
<ricanelite> No Such File or Directory
<|WAL|> Ouaaahhhh: how do I downgrade?
* dinosaur-rus goes to re-install graphics driver
<ricanelite> Now that is weird because I know for sure it installed IE6 because when I tried to run ie6setup.exe again it said it has been already installed
<livingdaylight> KDEfanboy: thx, again, really nice and well put-together guide - enjoying it very much...
<KDEfanboy> livingdaylight: np. found it easily by going to the website, then clicking 'Documentation'
<truiu> |WAL|: try to remove samba-common and install smbfs. samba-common - hopefully the right version - should be reinstalled automaticly
<livingdaylight> KDEfanboy: lol, haven't been there yet
<LimonJalisciense> i cant installl my hp computer on my ubuntu sys
<|WAL|> truiu: I'll try that
<Ouaaahhhh> |WAL| : in adept , look for samba-common if you find 3.0.22-1ubuntu3, install it if not you should look at the repository list in adept to see if you didn't activate a  source or didn't get universe package source
<LimonJalisciense> epaol
<LimonJalisciense> espaol
<arkady> kde 3.5.5 available in kubuntu repository :)
<Ouaaahhhh> KDEfanboy : thx
<Ouaaahhhh> this guide is great
<|WAL|> Ouaaahhhh: truiu's suggestion seems to work
<|WAL|> truiu: I think that's gonna do it
<Ouaaahhhh> |WAL| : good
<truiu> |WAL|: good
<Ouaaahhhh> kde 3.5.5 is here
<Ouaaahhhh> hummm
<Ouaaahhhh> didn't find under kubuntu.com
<arkady> Ouaaahhhh: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/
<|WAL|> Ouaaahhhh: thanks for the help, bye
<|WAL|> truiu: thanks for the help
<Ouaaahhhh> bye
<Ouaaahhhh> arkady : thx
<ricanelite> Hey Dinosaur!
<arkady> Ouaaahhhh: np :) there's not an official announce yet and kde-latest doesn't point to the new dir, but you can upgrade right now
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: eh?
<ricanelite> Yeah, I tried the command you told me and nothing happen
<ricanelite> So when I tried to run IE6setup.exe it said there is already a newer version in this System and Setup cannot continue
<danimo> heya!
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: then in filemanager move to ~/.wine and look the correct path from there
<dinosaur-rus> danimo: hi
<ricanelite> How do I get to the File Manager?
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: Konqueror can act as a filemanager
<ricanelite> Okay I'm in ~/.wine
<ricanelite> Now what I do next
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: what dirs a there?
<dinosaur-rus> *are
<ricanelite> Common Files, Internet Explorer, Outlook Express, Wine_gecko
<ricanelite> when I click on Internet Explorer I see ie6setup.exe and I open it up with "Wine" and it starts the install and then says a Newer Version was dectected on the system and Setup cannot proceed.
<scott_w|lappy> why on earth do you want to use IE on linux?
<ricanelite> well I'm trying to get a Java Application for work and I have a feeling it is intergrated with IE
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: oh, you have these directly under ~/.wine ??? O_O oohhh
<ricanelite> I guess
<ricanelite> lol
<ricanelite> I'm sorry I could'nt be specfic
<ricanelite> Is that bad?
<ricanelite> Did I do something wrong?
<scott_w|lappy> well, god just killed a kitten...
<ricanelite> dinosaur-rus you there?
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: have you configured Wine's devices?
<ricanelite> do I have to allow Directx?
<ricanelite> I have opened winecfg so tell me what I need to do
* i4get suggests codeweavers crossover 
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: look "Drives" tab (don't remember exactly)
<ricanelite> Okay, do I select "Auto Detect"
<dennister> good morning
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: do you have "c:" drive there?
<ricanelite> Yeah it is there
<dinosaur-rus> dennister: hi, but it's evening here :)
<ricanelite> ../drive_c
<ricanelite> that is the labe;
<ricanelite> label*
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: so it's in you home directory???
<ricanelite> What is IE?
<dennister> unrar question: directions for usage is to use unrar e "part01.rar", but the command didn't work with the only rar file amongst the group
<ricanelite> This is how it is setup Drive Mappings and it is label ../drive_c
<dennister> the command "unrar e *.r00" didn't work either
<dennister> how do i use unrar?
<dennister> ricanelite: IE is internet explorer, from microshaft
<ricanelite> Yeah
<ricanelite> I know!
<dinosaur-rus> ricanelite: uh, try #winehq channel :))
<ricanelite> Okay
<felixjet> VMWare emulate full directx ?
<ricanelite> I will, LOL
<ricanelite> Now I have one more question
<felixjet> VMWare emulate full directx ?
<ricanelite> For my job we use a Application that is .jnlp file which we all know is a Java File
<ricanelite> Now I have installed this, but when I try to Run it the application loads but does not fully open
<dennister> hi Porkotron
<truiu> ricanelite: this file is for starting via JavaWebStart
<ricanelite> Yeah it opens up and starts to load but then the turns off no error message or nothing
<ricanelite> just disappears
<dennister> ricanelite: have u got java webstart installed?
<truiu> ricanelite: check if you use the sun JRE in webstart
<ricanelite> It opens and says Starting Application and then it goes away
<ricanelite> Yes It is open with Sun JRE Webstart
<truiu> Strange. I had prolems like this when i was using another JRE for runing webstart-apps. I just had to switch to the sun jre in the settings menu of javaws
<dennister> ricanelite: i found that rebooting brought javaws to light...like magic :-)
<ricanelite> Still nothing Happens
<dennister> i can't remember if i did something else first tho, sorry
<truiu> do you have all other jres deactivated?
<ricanelite> How can I check that?
<dennister> can anyone help with unrar usage?
<Goop2> C cboyann.e cyw nrii.e rgyw nrii.e cbw abe cy oycnn eceby ,rpt
<truiu> start javaws; go to the settings menu, go to "java", look for the checkboxes behind the jre names
<ricanelite> Like when I open the Java Application Cache Viewer I see the Application I'm trying to open and has like a plug Icon Status
<Hawkwind> dennister: What exactly do you need ?
<Goop2> *I installed it, logged out, logged in, and it still didnt work
<Hawkwind> dennister: If you're trying to unrar stuff you downloaded, unrar e file1.rar  for example
<dennister> ah..Hawkwind! downloaded unrar, found the usage string command. but it's not working
<ricanelite> wait, How do I check that again
<dennister> i'm in the right directory, tried "unrar e *rar"
<dennister> and "unrar e *roo"
<Hawkwind> You can't do that
<Hawkwind> dennister: Paste me one of the file names please
<dennister> here?
<dennister> privately?
<Hawkwind> dennister: You can do it in PM if you want
<truiu> ricanelite: I dont realy now what the Java Application Cache Viewer is - i use the german verison. but i am speaking of the main window of java web start. there in the file menu are the settings
<Goop2> does anyone know how to make the penguin button open the kmenu? or is it possible?
<ricanelite> I have one that I do not know about it is %featureName and the "Vendor" %providerName
<ricanelite> Is that Important?
<Goop2> anybody? nobody?
<fulat2k> hi folks, need some help to configure my wifi connection on kubuntu. i've tried both dhcp and static.  both don't work.  static settings can at least get it connected.  but if i ping my router, it says destination host unreachable.
<fulat2k> any pointers?
<livingdaylight> does that happen: Adept freezing? how long should i wait?
<bubblenut> Hi what's the name of the package which allows me to manage applications I've compiled from source via apt
<truiu> ricanelite: in my case setting the sun jre 1.5 as default and deactivating all the others solved my poblems. there was also blackdown(?) and sun jre 1.4 in the list
<cyberhell86> hey! does somebody know how i can make a dial-up connection with ubuntu.... but i mean I want to use my cellphone.... :S
<buz> fulat2k: do you use encryption?
<KDEfanboy> bubblenut: checkinstall makes debs
<bubblenut> Awesome, thanks KDEfanboy
<livingdaylight> KUBUNTU ROCKS!
<Goop2> KDE
<livingdaylight> even if Adept just crashed - KUBUNTU ROCKS!
<fulat2k> buz: just WEP.  got that set.
<Goop2> KDE pwnz
<fulat2k> buz: i'm using static rite now coz somehow DHCP can't get the broadcast from the dhcp server.
<buz> thats probably an encryption issue
<buz> or can you access the net with static?
<buz> !NetworkManager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<buz> you might want to try that
<buz> works for me
<buz> even with WPA
<dennister> k...finally gonna watch a movie while i cook turkey...bye for now folks
<ricanelite> I tried to restart the machine and still it does not open :(
<fulat2k> i can see that it's connected using static.  just can't ping the gateway i.e. the router.  is there something to do with routing? i have a wifi card as well as a eth0.
<Goop2> anybody know how to make the penguin button open the kmenu?
<cyberhell86> can somebody tell me where i can download a software to play dvd, divx and mp3 on ubuntu?? :S
<truiu> ricanelite: hmm, you can enable logging in javaws. maybe the logs help to find the problem. see here: http://athena.bioc.uvic.ca/techDoc/jws/jwstips
<livingdaylight> i hope i haven't killed Adept?
<livingdaylight> it won't come up for me :s
<ricanelite> How do you run a Script?
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Adept crashing and/or breaking?
<buz> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> i tried to install flsh-nonfree, it froze i shut it down, and now it wont come up again - help!
<Ouaaahhhh> ricanelite : first , make it executable : chmod 755 your-script
<Ouaaahhhh> then launch ./your-script
<livingdaylight> anyone know anything about my problem with Adept i've posted?
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: 'cmmon, help me out here, please
<Ouaaahhhh> adept freeze ?
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: yea!
<Goop2> what exactly is a 'nonfree' format?
<livingdaylight> Goop2: non-GPL
<buz> actually no
<Ouaaahhhh> nonfree = commercical
<buz> anything that has limitations on it
<livingdaylight> Goop2: one that is not freesoftware
<buz> i.e. your not free to build it yourself
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: tell me, whats up with Adept?
<Goop2> oh
<Goop2> I get it now :)
<ricanelite> I do all of this in the terminal?
<buz> livingdaylight: thats not correct; there are numerous free GPL implemenations, but MP3 still isnt a free format
<livingdaylight> there is freesoftware and there is non-freesoftware
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight type "top " in konsole , see if adept running = taking cpu
<arkady> livingdaylight: konsole -> then type "sudo dpkg --configure -a", then restart adept
<buz> "A Free or open format is one which can be used by anyone, free of legal restrictions on how they use the forma"
<livingdaylight> arkady: that command does what, may i ask?
<Ouaaahhhh> ricanelite : locate your script , go to this directory, then type "chmod 755 your-script"
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: thx, adept doesn't appear to be running
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: would it be listed by name?
<Ouaaahhhh> then type  ./your-script
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : kill the window :  ctrl-alt-esc , then with the mouse your click on the window to kill it
<Ouaaahhhh> do what arkady says
<Ouaaahhhh> after that
<shriphani> guys i got wmvdmod.dll in the folder but kaffeine says its got problems
<livingdaylight> arkady: is Adept that sensitive? what did i do?
<shriphani> and i cant connect to cipherfunk.org
<shriphani> apt-get update stops there
<Goop2> well it is morning.. my hair is greasy and uncomfortable.. and Im hungry
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: i had no problem shutting Adept down. I had already done so
<Goop2> ttyl peeps
<livingdaylight> should i reboot?
<Ouaaahhhh> no need to rebbot
<arkady> livingdaylight: when you install flash nonfree a dialog apper for accepting the licence, adept cannot display it properly and it hangs, leaving the package not configured
<Ouaaahhhh> type "ps ax | grep adept" see the output
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> use that ^^
<livingdaylight> arkady: aha! thats good to know. So, what is the solution?
<livingdaylight> arkady: via konsole?
<shriphani> guys what do i do ?
<arkady> livingdaylight: what i said above, yes
<arkady> livingdaylight: in that way you configure all the packages that remain not configured properly
<shriphani> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> arkady: not sure what to do now. sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree?>
<atroWork> I'm trying to get synergy started at the KDE login screen, can anybody tell me how I start a program before login (such as gnome's /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default file)
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: i've done that. Did that reconfigure Adept?
<Ouaaahhhh> it reconfigure your package list from source.list
<livingdaylight> well Adept is still not coming up
<livingdaylight> great Adept is dead
<Ouaaahhhh> then "sudo apt-get install flash-....." to install it, you need to accept the licence term to install this package
<|WAL|> anyone know much about iPod's and amarok?
<livingdaylight> Ouaaahhhh: but i need Adept, besides i tried by command line and it didn't work either
<Ouaaahhhh> why did it work ?
<livingdaylight> why did what work?
<Ouaaahhhh>  why didn't it work ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<felixjet> why did not what work?
<felixjet> XD
<Ouaaahhhh> thx
* livingdaylight is utterly befuddled
<Ouaaahhhh> haha
* livingdaylight has broken Kubuntu in the space of 2 hours, just by trying to install Flash
<Ouaaahhhh> good job
<livingdaylight> should have just used easyubuntu
<livingdaylight> well, now what?
<livingdaylight> the magical sudo dpkg --configure -a command hasn't brought the Adept rabbit out of the hat
<livingdaylight> Guys, don't make me crawl back to SuSE!
<Ouaaahhhh> haha
<livingdaylight> what do i do? :s
<fdoving> livingdaylight: did you try 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;dpkg --configure -a' from konsole?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: no ,not that one
<CelloG> is there someone who can help me debug the install of my ATI graphics card driver for kubuntu?
<fdoving> livingdaylight: go for it :)
<Blacken> CelloG: Probably, what flavor?
<livingdaylight> that's a hell of a command ....heheh...
<fdoving> livingdaylight: it's actually two in a row, separated by semicolon.
<CelloG> X1300 LE (RV515 7146)
<Blacken> CelloG: Heh, same card as me...
<CelloG> :) that should make this easy
<CelloG> I'm running in 64-bit, btw
<Blacken> CelloG: Not sure how that'll affect an install.
<CelloG> I found the binary howto, ran the instructions, and on reboot, got a black screen, so I'm using the livecd right now
<livingdaylight> nope
<Blacken> CelloG: Which binary?
<Blacken> CelloG: Download-from-ATI, or from the repositories?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: that's not bringing it back to life either. What have i done?!
<CelloG> I've got the drive mounted and can look at the Xorg.0.log/xorg.conf
<CelloG> from repositories, should I use the ATI one?
<fdoving> livingdaylight: can't you start it?
<Blacken> CelloG: The repository one NEVER worked for me.
<CelloG> ok figures
<Ouaaahhhh> livingdaylight : type  find / -name *flash*
<livingdaylight> fdoving: no, i get as far as giving the password but Adept just doesn't come up
<Blacken> CelloG: Copy your old backup xorg.conf over the current one, that'll let you get back up and running.
<CelloG> Blacken: so did you just run the thing from the Linux Driver FAQ at ATI?
<Blacken> CelloG: Nope.
<Blacken> CelloG: Gimme a sec.
<CelloG> yeah I've done that once already, so I'm familiar with the method :)
<fdoving> livingdaylight: can you run 'kdesu adept' from konsole? does it give any errors?
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<Ouaaahhhh> hi
<fdoving> hi kubuntu_tester.
<kubuntu_tester> I have installed scribus from repositories but can't write on a document
<kubuntu_tester> why?
<CelloG> Blacken: should I reboot with the original vesa and come back online from the HD install now?
<livingdaylight> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<livingdaylight>   Major opcode:  144
<kubuntu_tester> only numbers work
<livingdaylight>   Minor opcode:  3
<livingdaylight>   Resource id:  0x0
<fdoving> livingdaylight: that's normal, and please use 'pastebin.
<livingdaylight> Failed to open device
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<livingdaylight>   Major opcode:  144
<livingdaylight>   Minor opcode:  3
<Blacken> livingdaylight: Pastebin.
<Blacken> CelloG: That can't hurt.
<Blacken> +1 fdoving
<kubuntu_tester> anyone can help me?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<kubuntu_tester> it's really strange
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.5 released | Edgy Beta Released | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<CelloG> ok brb
<Blacken> kubuntu_tester: Sounds like a software problem. Why not check a Scribus channel?
<livingdaylight> thx, fdoving, won't happen again
<fdoving> livingdaylight: sorry i had to remove you, pasting error messages into the  channel like that isn't very nice.
<kubuntu_tester> hmmm, ok Blacken
<fdoving> !pastebin > livingdaylight
<Blacken> kubuntu_tester: #scribus perhaps?
<kubuntu_tester> I come here coz ubuntu team created the package
<fdoving> livingdaylight: did you get the message from ubotu?
<Blacken> kubuntu_tester: Understandable, but they didn't create the software and I doubt many people here use Scribus.
<livingdaylight> fdoving:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26320/
<kubuntu_tester> undestandable, what?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: yea, like i said sorry about flooding
<kubuntu_tester> my phrase?
<|WAL|> anyone know much about iPod's and amarok?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: now, do you know what i have to do to restore Adept and my system's integrity?
* Blacken twitches. Adept...><
<fdoving> livingdaylight: you can run adept from konsole with 'sudo adept' i guess. it's a problem with 'kdesu' i think. did you get the chance to enter you password before with the other command? (kdesu adept)
<CelloG> Blacken: ok back and running from HD
<Blacken> CelloG: Do you have universe repos open?
<kubuntu_tester> Blacken: ???
<CelloG> think so, how can I verify? /etc/apt/thingy?
<Blacken> CelloG: You'll know quickly if you don't. Input this: sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<CelloG> Blacken: it asks me to install, so I must have enabled it
<Blacken> CelloG: Yup. You need fakeroot for the "other way".
<CelloG> Blacken: ok done
<kubuntu_tester> Blacken: try to speak another language than english...then we will see
<kubuntu_tester> pfff!
<livingdaylight> fdoving: hey, i missed that last message o yours. I thought, what the heck, and rebooted. Seems Adept has come back!
<Blacken> kubuntu_tester: You are making no sense whatsoever.
<kubuntu_tester> bla bla bla
<Blacken> CelloG: Alright, hold on one sec while I find the file.
<kubuntu_tester> fuck you!
<Blacken> Mods, LART him--aw, too slow.
* trappist backspaces
<fdoving> livingdaylight: ok, glad you got it working :)
<Hawkwind> That was just lovely
<Blacken> cellog: wget www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<CelloG> I'm guessing I run it after it's downloaded
<Blacken> CelloG: Not quite.
<livingdaylight> fdoving: but the tip is don't install flash or anything that requires permission coz the dialog box becomes hidden ?
<gnomefreak> CelloG: that command will download it
<Blacken> livingdaylight: Doing it in a term should let you view it.
<fdoving> livingdaylight: yes, not sure if you can input anything if you click 'show details' in the adept install dialog.
<Blacken> fdoving: Not sure about Adept (POS), but Synaptic lets you.
<livingdaylight> Blacken: yea, ok, i wish i'd a know, pheweee
<Blacken> CelloG: Once it's downloaded, open a konsole and type: fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<CelloG> gnomefreak: I know, I was asking about running the file once it's downloaded
<gnomefreak> oh
<Blacken> livingdaylight: Adept is pain incarnate. Synaptic is at least sane.
<livingdaylight> I want to say Synaptic is a much better frontend to APT than Adept (in my opinion)
<CelloG> thanks though :)
* Blacken likes some of the concepts in Adept, but it's extremely painful to use.
<livingdaylight> Blacken: lol, you took the words right out of my mouth
<Blacken> CelloG: Fair warning...this is how I did it on a 32-bit card. It may not work, but I have an idea for if it doesn't.
<Blacken> er, 32-bit system
* livingdaylight likes how you can view and enable /disable ones repos in Adept - but that is it
<CelloG> Blacken: I read about this on ATI site, it supports 64 bit
<CelloG> ok the packages are generated
<Blacken> livingdaylight: That's what nano's for. =)
<CelloG> install them?
<Blacken> CelloG: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<CelloG> Blacken: done
<Blacken> CelloG: Then afterwards, "sudo module-assistant prepare,update" and then "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel"
<Blacken> CelloG: Then sudo depmod
<CelloG> depmod or depmod -a?
<Blacken> CelloG: no need for -a
<livingdaylight> there's quite a list of Jre 1.4's :s
<CelloG> Blacken: ok done
* livingdaylight is confused whichone to install
* arkady thinks taht Adept is more versatile that Synaptic (specially about tags) but the interface is a bit ugly
<CelloG> Blacken: thanks so much, this is great, I am looking forward to having this work :)
<Blacken> arkady: It's more versatile, but it's a kludge and hard to use.
<Blacken> CelloG: No problem...you should have a built kernel now. If you reboot, it should default to that kernel.
<_Shade_> hi there
<arkady> Blacken: yeah, it needs some love ;)
<Blacken> CelloG: Then just go "glxinfo | grep direct"
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: sun-java5-plugin  will get you -jre -bin and -plugin
<CelloG> k brb
<Blacken> CelloG: If it says "Direct Rendering: yes", you're good.
<Blacken> CelloG: If not, time for fun and games.
<_Shade_> will be kde3.5.5 included in edgy by default?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: unless you need jdk
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i don't see that on the list
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: yes mostly done
<trappist> _Shade_: last I heard, that hasn't been decided yet
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: enable multiverse rpeo
<gnomefreak> repo
<gnomefreak> trappist: its almost done uploading
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: hey, what you doing in kde land anyways :D
<gnomefreak> it was decided lastnight
<trappist> gnomefreak: awesome!
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: i use kde
<_Shade_> yeah i have seen it on kubuntu.com
<|WAL|> anyone know much about iPod's and amarok?
<Blacken> I'm confused...why would Ubuntu magically decide to install a 2.4-series kernel alongside my 2.6 one?
<gnomefreak> |WAL|: what about it?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: lol, i always assumed you used Gnole
<livingdaylight> *Gnome
<JohnFlux_> Blacken: just incase? :)
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: i use 6or more DE's
<_Shade_> hey guys do you know where can i get some latest kubuntu related news since kubuntu.com doesn't offer too much
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: okay :)
<trappist> _Shade_: you could subscribe to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: kubuntu.org or you can use a rss feed
<gnomefreak> or that list ;)
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: desktopfreak?
<Blacken> JohnFlux_: Perhaps...I just noticed that after I finished beating the ATI driver package into my kernel, it spawned a 2.4 SMP kernel alongside a 2.6 i386 kernel (I need to update that to a 686 SMP, as I have a Core Duo, but I don't want to have to bludgeon my way through the graphics process again).
<CelloG> Blacken: what waas the glxinfo command again?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: i choose to test for ubuntu so i test i test everything :)
<Blacken> CelloG: glxinfo | grep direct
* Blacken wants Fluxbuntu.
<CelloG> Blacken: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<gnomefreak> glxinfo should output if you have direct rendering
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: Cool!
<gnomefreak> and alot more info
<Blacken> CelloG: Erp. You've just gone past where I know...that *should* have worked.
<|WAL|> gnomefreak: my ipod is detected and I can see it as a device in amarok, but if I try to add songs to the playlist, none of them will actually play
<gnomefreak> Blacken: install fluxbox than
<Blacken> gnomefreak: I have. :P
<CelloG> k
<Blacken> gnomefreak: I use KDE more regularly these days because it's purty. And I don't know nor want to really learn how to make Fluxbox as purty as DSL does.
<_Shade_> gnomefreak could you please paste the rss' url?
<gnomefreak> Blacken: soon we hope you wont have to :)
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: hold on
<Blacken> gnomefreak: So do I...an autoconfiguration doohickey is seriously needed.
<gnomefreak> Blacken: we might be getting a fluxbox-meta package
* Blacken has his KDE desktop set up as it is because it goes well, visually, with his Inspiron and the whole silver-and-white thing.
<Blacken> gnomefreak: Oh?
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: http://www.kde.org/dotkdeorg.rdf
<asraniel> hi, anybody knows why kopete 0.12.3 is not in the new repository for kde 3.5.5? because its listed in the updates on the official kde homepage
<_Shade_> there is a possibility to download kubuntu.rss but it has to be opened in some rss reader i persume
<gnomefreak> http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss
<_Shade_> gnomefreak ok thanks
<CelloG> Blacken: well thanks for trying byebye
<root__> hi guys
<root__> I\ve got a serious problem
<Blacken> _Shade_: You have Akregator on your machine, or should.
<samiiir> my harddrive is failing, does anyone know a thing like "scandisk" for Linux
<TheGateKeeper> samiiir: badblocks
<Blacken> samiiir: badblocks
<gnomefreak> Blacken: there is a distro called flubuntu and we are working on making it official and we should see fluxbox-desktop in edgy+1 or edgy+2
<TheGateKeeper> Blacken: snap :-)
<Blacken> gnomefreak: I know about fluxbuntu. Hence what I said earlier. =)
<_Shade_> Blacken not at the moment since i am on a windows machine right now
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: he has a good point they are in akregator by default
<Blacken> _Shade_: So fix that. :D
<samiiir> where can I get badblocks?
<_Shade_> Blacken i would like to do so, but it is not mine :)
<Blacken> _Shade_: LiveCD? :P
<gnomefreak> samiiir: normally from a hd that has bad blocks ;)
<gnomefreak> or bad sectors
<livingdaylight> flash-nonfree is not in my repos?
<TheGateKeeper> samiiir: you should already have it
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: its in multiverse
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i have multiverse :s
<_Shade_> blacken i dont have one, but stay cool - i'll be back home soon :)
<samiiir> how does it work?
<ben> Hey people
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: open you /etc/apt/sources.list file and add the word multiverse after all llines ending with universe
<TheGateKeeper> samiiir: man:badblocks
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: unless your on ppc or 64bit you dont have mulitverse enabled or you didnt run update
<_Shade_> does anyone know how can i add my own features proposals using launchpad?
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: yeah give me a minute
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i had flash-nonfree and tried installing it with Adept, which is when it crashed or whatevr because the acceptance dialog of terms and conditions couldn't e seen in Adept. Hnece ive' also insatlled java now from command line. Java 1.5 further proof that i have multiverse enabled
<_Shade_> gnomefreak i find launchpad is a bit complicated in this crowd of links etc. ;)
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: no, 32-bit
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: may i pm you this info?
<_Shade_> gnomefreak sure
<gnomefreak> _Shade_: there you go
<samiiir> is there no GUI program for a thing like badblocks_
<gnomefreak> brb ksmoke
<samiiir> is there no GUI program for a thing like badblocks?
<TheGateKeeper> samiiir: just run badblocks -v /dev/hda1 <--- or whatever partition you want to test
<Blacken> gnomefreak: Bah, you weenie. Real men bashsmoke.
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<BennyBoi69> Linux ftw
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: sorry, sorted. I had the wrong name (flash-nonfree) it is flashplugin-nonfree, and i've installed it now
<felixjet> how to extract a tar in console?
<felixjet> tar -XXXX file ?
<felixjet> i fotgot the XXXX
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<Blacken> tar xvf
<truiu> tar xf file
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you using firefox?
<Blacken> Well, xf. But "v" is a habit.
<felixjet> thx
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<gnomefreak> felixjet: xvzf or jxvf
<gnomefreak> or any number of the options
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: konqueror just now
<_Shade_> is there a possibility to launch my (k)ubuntu livecd using an iso image?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: although i use firefox too sometimes, if that is what yu mean?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: also Opera
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: ok just spotted what you said earlier
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<samiiir> will this fix my HD too?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: can you tell me differne between java jre and bin and java plgin?
<Blacken> samiiir: Cut out the bloody flooding.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: what did you want to say?
<Blacken> samiiir: If you want to know how something works, read the man page.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i was confused 'coz there seems tobe a variety of java installs.And i don't know if they conflict, so i wanted to make sure i had the right one or best one for me installed
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i chose java-jre 1.5 in the end :s
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: ahhh good choice
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: but i'm not sure what the difference is from teh other 1.5's like java-plugin and java-bin
<_Shade_> i'd like to install edgy beta on my machine. The problem is all my drives are broken or simply doesnt boot from these cds. Can i boot it using an iso image on different partition?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: after the latest update firefox downloaded flash & installed it for me
<samiiir> can badblocks fix my HD or can't it_
<physicsnick> ls
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I gues java-bin will be the runtime & the plugin will be exactly that
<physicsnick> whoops
<physicsnick> this isn't a terminal at all
<Dr_willis> samiiir,  it MIGHT.. but   i would suggest buying a new hd and backing up to it.. asap
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: can one install 'em all?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: not sure I think you have installed the right thing for everything to work
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: ok, thx, i worry too much  :)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: wait untill you get a problem, then fix it :-)
<livingdaylight> hahaha
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: np :-)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: like someone said: " I love Linux coz when something breaks, i can spend hours fixing it"
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: :-)
<slow-motion> re
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you can if you trash your gentoo system, with no backup
<slow-motion> re
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: lol, no thx. I leave that to the pros
<samiiir> MY NAME IS SAMIR
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<samiiir> I AM GANGSTER KING I ARABIA
<livingdaylight> lol
<samiiir> GET YOU GET ME I AM ARABIC GANGSTER KING
<CVirus> WTF ?
<livingdaylight> samiiir: you aint gonna last very long here, lol
<samiiir> >(((9(((((((((((((((((
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: apart from the odd update that slips through, (k)ubuntu seems to be rock solid
<samiiir> memtest told me that I had like everything it scanned faulty
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<CVirus> samiiir: I'm an Arab too .. but whats with it ?
<samiiir> now badblocks say
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=root@*.bredband.comhem.se]  by fdoving
* samiiir was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (bye.)
<nebi> help me please, i can install driver for usb wifi dlink dwl-g122 c1
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Electrolyte> lol fdoving :)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: Well, this is my first install of Kubuntu, and i'm liking it ALOT. But Synaptic is a better front end to APT than Adept. And i got a bit of a scare backthere trying to install non-free apps with Adept as it froze
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: well I was going to suggest running a book on how long samiiir would last :-)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: install synaptic then, that's what I use :-)
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: :)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: OHHH....can you?! wow, thx for telling me that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=root@*.bredband.comhem.se]  by fdoving
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: apt-get install synaptic <--- job done
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*buntu@adsl-89-217-16-107.adslplus.ch]  by fdoving
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: now, i'm liking Kubuntu yet more!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<livingdaylight> fdoving: why didn't you tell me ;0
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I think if you do apt-get apititude install <package> then I think it is possible to remove all the dependencies if you decide to unistall it
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: did they seriously think it would be fun to watch people try installing java and flash from Adept and watch their PM freeze?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I just don't like adept, & don't really use
<TheGateKeeper> it
<livingdaylight> Kubuntu should come with an install warning
<fdoving> livingdaylight: adept is a pretty new project, not very mature yet. alot is under construction.
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I'm trying to get internet on my new Kubuntu installation using a Windows XP driver on NdisWrapper.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: what's the deal, you then end up with two PM's? or does Synaptic replace Adept?
<jdawiz> anyone have a suggestion for me.  I installed edgy beta on a laptop and my only connection is wireless.  My wireless usb worked out of the box in Dapper.  Now it is recognised when I run lusb but isn't recognised in the network setup no wireless assistant.  I figured there is probably an update online that would help me but again my only connection at this point is the wi/fi usb
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: Adept & synaptic are just GUI's for apt-get
<livingdaylight> fdoving: but why not just improve Synaptic? Why recreate the wheel? resources could go elsewhere, no?
<Digital_Pioneer> Something is going wrong though. My WLAN adapter doesn't seem to be receiving commands.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: aware of that ;)
<fdoving> livingdaylight: because synaptic is gnome-ish and based on another toolkit (gtk), KDE and Kubuntu is QT
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: the feature i like in Adept is managing repos by right-clicking and enabling/disabling
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I just use an editor
<livingdaylight> fdoving: but Synaptic can be installed in kubuntu anyway, so what is the deal? Besides gtk and QT toolkits are moving more and more towards integration i read
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home  <--- something I have thrown together
<Digital_Pioneer> No-one cares to help the poor n00b with his internet?
<TheGateKeeper> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Digital_Pioneer> TheGateKeeper, I don't want to be pushy, but this channel is busy. If someone _could_ and _would_ help me, chances are they'd never find my request.
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: ask a question, give error messages, 'something is going wrong' doesn't give much information on anything.
<nebi> que programa es ese?
<TheGateKeeper> Digital_Pioneer: well I have not yet installed wireless on linux yet, so I can't help you
<fdoving> !es > nebi
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, OK, you tell me where to find error messages. :)
<livingdaylight> fdoving:
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: what is your problem?
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, iwconfig says my access point is invalid, and nothing seems to be accessing my WLAN adapter.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: good! I would make the fonts bigger by default. They showed up small here But nice infor :)
<Digital_Pioneer> It's a Netgear WG111v2 USB wireless adapter. :)
<Digital_Pioneer> NdisWrapper says driver installed hardware installed.
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html#intro
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: ohhh I just misunderstood what you said :-)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I just used the default settings
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: but thx anyways!
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i'm glad i bumped into you
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer:
<fdoving> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well we all try to help each other :-)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: yea, default is almost always usually too samll
<livingdaylight> true
<livingdaylight> I used to find that especially in kde
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, OK, Thanks.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: SuSE 9.1 was my first Linux os, and after Windows i couldn't believe the default settings - everything was tiny! but at least everything was configurable too ;)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: :-)
<TheGateKeeper> right food, back latter...
<livingdaylight> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html#kde-startup says session manager is on the left of 'user account' in system settings. but where? i don't see my session manager? Has session manager been moved since the writing of the documentation i'm reading?
<fdoving> livingdaylight: try the advanced tab, might be there.
<livingdaylight> fdoving: strange i only have 'Password&User Account' and 'Path' tabs on the left of my 'User Account' in System Settings
<menace82> hello... i'am using kubuntu 6.10 and i have 2 soundcards ( 1 onboard and 1 sblive). my problem is that i want to use sblive for music, dvds etc and the onboard for voip. The system has as default the onboard. How can i use the sblive as the system default sound card?
<fdoving> livingdaylight: do you have a button named 'advanced' at the very top of system settings?
<ricanelite> I need major help!!!
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ricanelite> okay sorry!
<Skrot> menace82: Good question. You might want to try #alsa if nobody knows
<livingdaylight> fdoving: nope :(
<fdoving> saves you some time, if it's so urgent.
<Hawkwind> menace82: Disable the onboard card in your BIOS, then boot the machine
<menace82> Hawkwind: i want the onboard soundcard
<Hawkwind> menace82: Why do you want to use both ?
<menace82> Hawkwind: because i want a second sc for voip
<ricanelite> I try to open up Add/Remove Application and I get a Message saying Failed to Check Installed and available applications "Check the Permissions and corrections of the '/etc/apt/sources.list' now I dont know anything about this so please help
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: you don't have to ask. If you have to go to the loo, just go! :)
<Hawkwind> menace82: I've never dealt with 2 soundcards.  My SBLive does multiple channel so I can hear more than one app make sounds at a time
<ricanelite> I'm a complete Linux Newbie and getting upset, cause every where I turn nothing turns out good for me right now
<hyper> hello abattoir
<hyper> hello trappist
<menace82> Hawkwind: i have connected the sblive to my 5.1 speaker system and the onboard to a headset
<ricanelite> I'm using a KDE Desktop if that will help!
<hyper> rican: what do you try to accomplish'
<hyper> ?
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: sounds to me like what it could possibly be is that you want to install stuff that is not there. Have you updated your repositories?
<ricanelite> I dont know how
<fdoving> ricanelite: try to open a konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) and run 'kdesu adept'
<fdoving> ricanelite: does that work?
<ricanelite> It says APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem, Try running apt-setup and agt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<fdoving> ricanelite: ok, in the console try to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: have yo unot noticed in teh menu tray an update ! in red?
<ricanelite> theres nothing there
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: did you try what fdoving suggested?
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: have you just installed Kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: ?
<ricanelite> this is what I get E: Type '$wget' ius not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/source.list
<ricanelite> That is the error message I get
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fdoving> ricanelite: go there ^^
<fdoving> ricanelite: and replace your sources.list with the new you generate there.
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html follow this documentation closely. I'm a noob too. but i found this easy to follow. LIke a recipie. It'll tell you how to add reposto APT of which Adept is the gui(=graphical)frontend
<zorglu_> the personn which does something to easy add/remove the sources in sources.list will be appreciated :)
<BennyBoi69> How do i install irissi?
<zorglu_> !info irissi
<ubotu> Package irissi does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> zorglu_: it's a feature of adept.
<ricanelite> oh boy im confuse, lol
<fdoving> might not be easy enought,as you need to write.
<BennyBoi69> irssi*
<fdoving> ricanelite: don't be. :)
<livingdaylight> fdoving: replace?!!! and Dr_willis told me to add it, geezus. My repos must be a mess
<fdoving> livingdaylight: what did you add?
<BennyBoi69> how do i install irssi?
<zorglu_> fdoving: yep :) in fact as we can count the amount of problem reported here
<LjL> BennyBoi69: "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<zorglu_> !info irssi
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Dr_willis> !Info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 989 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<livingdaylight> fdoving: what i made up in srouce-o-matic
<fdoving> livingdaylight: before doing anything else, you can post the contents of your sources.list file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org i'll look at it and tell you whats wrong-
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: talk to me. Whats the problem?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: thx man
<BennyBoi69> Where i type that?
<BennyBoi69> in terminal?
<LjL> BennyBoi69: yes
<Hawkwind> BennyBoi69: Yes
* Dr_willis wonders where ELSE one could type it..
<fdoving> ricanelite: i can do the same for you, if you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LjL> Dr_willis: on a keyboard?
<Dr_willis> alt-f2 i guess.. but thats just a mini-terminal :P
<BennyBoi69> ok
<BennyBoi69> i did it
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: In an editor, in your current irc client :P
<Dr_willis> LjL,   bah! use the ESP-Module!
<BennyBoi69> now where can i find it... :S?
<Hawkwind> BennyBoi69: Type: irssi in a terminal
<LjL> BennyBoi69: type "irssi"
<Dr_willis> BennyBoi69,  now would be a GOOD time to go to the IRSSI homepage and read the docs.
<livingdaylight> fdoving: here is output of my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26324/
<fdoving> livingdaylight: ok.
<BennyBoi69> oki
<BennyBoi69> All good :)
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, Didn't fix it. :(
<fdoving> livingdaylight: doesn't this sources.list work?
<zorglu_> BennyBoi69: just in case you dont know yet, konversation is a gui irc client http://konversation.kde.org it is a lot more integrated in kde and may worth a try
<livingdaylight> fdoving: you can see halfway down. The sources-o-matic list added on (tagged on the end)
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: what didn't work? (can't remember your problem.)
<arepie> i've installed my fglrx ati driver, but, why does my OpenGL is still mesa?
<fdoving> livingdaylight: yes, they seem correct. do you get error messages?
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, I can't get my WLAN adapter to work.
<livingdaylight> fdoving:it appears to sofar...:) i just wondered since you said replace and i added on, that i might have done it wrong
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: ah..
<livingdaylight> fdoving: again, not so far
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, You sent me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<livingdaylight> fdoving: if it ain't broke don't fix it?
<Hawkwind> If it ain't broke, tweak it!
<livingdaylight> Hawkwind: :)
<fdoving> livingdaylight: can you open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) run 'sudo apt-get update' and post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Dr_willis> If it aint Broke.. my wife hasent gotten a hold of it yet.
<Dr_willis> :)
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how can I limit my bandiwdth usage?
<ricanelite> fdoving i sent it
<livingdaylight> fdoving: ok, man. But i love Yakuake, so, i'll go there and do it ;)
<ricanelite> How can I register here so I could send messages to you guys
<fdoving> ricanelite: can you give me the resulting URL?
<fdoving> DjDarkman: how do you want to limit it?
<ricanelite> what you mean?
<fdoving> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fdoving> ricanelite: ^^
<ellen> is someone there
<DjDarkman> fdoving: I have a home network of 3 computers ,one has internet access
<fdoving> ricanelite: when you posted the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org you got a address, what is  the address to the post?
<DjDarkman> fdoving: if I start downloading too fast they all lag
<DjDarkman> but sadly I can`t control the speed of my downloads
<fdoving> DjDarkman: get wondershaper, it's easy to use and it works.
<fdoving> !wondershaper
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ricanelite> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26327/
<fdoving> DjDarkman: ^^ - it's in the universere pository.
<arepie> i've installed my fglrx ati driver, but, why does my OpenGL is still mesa?
<fdoving> ricanelite: thanks.
<DjDarkman> ok I`ll try it
<ricanelite> okay, so what are you going to do?
<ricanelite> fix it?
<ricanelite> lol
<fdoving> ricanelite: remove the last line.
<arkady> ricanelite: you have to delete the 37th line
<fdoving> ricanelite: are you on Breezy?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: outcome of apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26328/ GPG errors at the end
<ricanelite> Im not sure, all I know is i updated the lastest Version of Ubuntu and on the KDE Desktop
<ricanelite> lol
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  that most likely means you ont have the keys imported for that repository
<fdoving> livingdaylight: ah.. run the commands in the comments of your sources.list to get rid of them.
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: yes, and how is that done. Or why is that not done automatically?
<Dr_willis> The  sourceslist gives docs on how to import the keys.. its not a Critical error. its a warning.
<fdoving> livingdaylight: and you can also remove the ftp.free.fr lines.
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<livingdaylight> fdoving: run the commands of my sources.list, hmmm....:s
<ricanelite> Yeah I register my name!!!
<fdoving> ricanelite: please take support specific questions here, others can learn, and benefit from the answer.
<ricanelite> Oh okay
<ricanelite> I'm sorry
<ubuntu_> Hi out there!
<ricanelite> how can I find out if I'm using Breezy or not?
<fdoving> ricanelite: run 'lsb_release -a'
<JanHolbo> sorry changed my nick :)
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: lsb_release
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> cat /etc/lsb-release
<ricanelite> Alt-F2 right? for run command?
<fdoving> ricanelite: in konsole, preferably.
<Hawkwind> No need to use cat and an extra command :P
<Dr_willis> unless of coyrse you dont want to see the output. :)
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  Blasphmy! the True Linux-haxor-white-and-nerdy-guy always uses cat!
<zorglu_> no, it use only dd
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: cat is greatly over used almost all the time
<livingdaylight> fdoving: can you explain more whaqt you mean by 'run the commands in teh comments? here's my sources.list again. Maybe you can point to the #line and what i have to do to jumpstart me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26324/
<Dr_willis>  lsb_release -a | kmessenge `somthign with backticks and cat and perl/awk`
<Dr_willis> :)
<ricanelite> okay it says Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS  Release: 6.06  Codename: Dapper
<Hawkwind> Hah
<JanHolbo> how do I make a dd of a harddrive and compress it in one go? it needs to go to an NFS mount and just the raw dd takes forever ....   can I get gzip or bzip to accept input from stdin?
<fdoving> JanHolbo: use partimage
<fdoving> !partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<JanHolbo> is it on the ubuntu livecd?
<BennyBoi69> on gaim, Is there a way to turn sounds off, without me having to do it all the time?
<fdoving> ricanelite: ok, good, then you use dapper, and then you're up2date. :)
<ricanelite> okay
<ricanelite> well do I need to still take out line #37?
<JanHolbo> fdoving: is it on the ubuntu livecd?
<ricanelite> how can I do that?
<Dr_willis> fire up a text editor.. and delet the line
<livingdaylight> fdoving: teh ftp lines you refer to are PLF, yes? don't i want to keep that?
<fdoving> JanHolbo: not sure.
* fdoving have to eat.
<fdoving> bbl.
<arkady> ricanelite: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list -> delete line 37 -> save
<arkady> livingdaylight: have you imported Riddel's key for kubuntu's repository?
<ricanelite> do that in Konsole?
<LjL> ricanelite: yes
<intelikey> arkady wyh not have him enable universe while he's there ?
<livingdaylight> arkady: dunno
<livingdaylight> arkady: i donlt know how to import keys
<JanHolbo> fdoving: its not there ....  but thanks anyways :)
<arkady> livingdaylight:  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<arkady> livingdaylight:  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<ricanelite> I will even delete the $wget right?
<arkady> ricanelite: yes, delete that line
<ricanelite> save it
<ricanelite> ??
<mwolff> hello there
<ricanelite> my hands are sweaty, lol
<arkady> ricanelite: yes, save it
<ricanelite> do i need to restart my machine?
<intelikey> no
<ricanelite> okay
<arkady> ricanelite: nope
<mwolff> uuhm, I'm pretty sure this has been asked a thousand times this evening already, but... could it be that the 3.5.5 update is borked?
<zorglu_> ricanelite: but do 'sudo apt-get update' to keep your local cache in sync
<intelikey> only time you "need" to restart/reboot  is if you want to run a different OS/kernel
* arkady have dinner now, brb
<mwolff> on updating to 3.5.5 I'm getting tons of errors like this one:
<mwolff> CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<ricanelite> wait i type in the Konsole sudo apt-get update ?
<mwolff> should I be worried?
<livingdaylight> arkady: part of the message: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<ricanelite> okay perfect nevermind it worked
<DjDarkman> thanks fdoving this tool is cool
<livingdaylight> arkady: did it work?
<ricanelite> okay are you all ready for another problem I'm having??
<ricanelite> lol
<ricanelite> you guys are going to be happy when I'm gone
<ricanelite> you see everyone is leaving now
<ricanelite> lol
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: is life feeling better now?
<ricanelite> yeah it is!
<ricanelite> but i have a couple of more problems
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: you see
<ricanelite> lol
<livingdaylight> arkady: how can i test your solution?
<ricanelite> how can I remove wine and reinstall it again
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ricanelite> okay i will check that
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<intelikey> it's in the  universe repo
<ricanelite> okay
<intelikey> you will have to enable universe
<ricanelite> how you do that?
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: why not open Adept - look for wine - uninstall?
<livingdaylight> arkady: you there?
<ricanelite> did'nt know that, just started using Ubuntu last night, lol
<ricanelite> all I have to say is thank god to you all and this IRC chat!!!
<livingdaylight> Ditto
<ricanelite> alright got that removed
<ricanelite> now, this is the most important thing I'm trying to get working right now, in my job we use Windows XP and we use a Application that is .jnlp file which requires us to use the lastest Java
<felix_e> riddell: would you mind updating the kde-latest / kde-stable symlinks? thanks.
<ricanelite> Now, dont ask me how I installed it and it loads up and when it says Starting Application it disappears. And nothing happens
<ricanelite> When I go to Internet>Sun Java 5.0 it is listed there and when I say Launch Application it starts to load up and then disppears.
<ricanelite> does anyone have any ideas?
* Dr_willis wonsers what Sun Java. should be loading actually
<Dr_willis> what are you expecting to see?
<ricanelite> a Window that looks like a Web Browser
<Dr_willis> I see a Sun Java Web Start
<ricanelite> Well the Sun Java Web Star works
<Dr_willis> and it launched a little applicatopon launcher list
<ricanelite> its just the Application I'm trying to run
<sorush20> isn't it gay the way you still have to setup repositories manually,,,, bye
<ricanelite> I wish I could send you the file and you could see what I mean
<Dr_willis> i dont see no Java 5.0 icon,
<livingdaylight> ricanelite: are you installing java from Adept?
<TheGateKeeper> ricanelite: use pastebin
<ricanelite> well java been installed
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Nifty that all the Java web start appls ive downloaded are in that list. :)
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> try
<ricanelite> Well yeah and my Application we use here at work is in the Download Area but it does not fully start up
<Dr_willis> java -version
<Dr_willis> and see which java is the default
<ricanelite> java version 1.4.2
<ibert> hi! I've got problems configuring upslug2. The error message is "configure.ac: 8: required file `./[config.h] .in' not found" but the file is here. What am I missing?
<zorglu_> with [ ]  ?
<ibert> zorglu_: no - the file is without [] 
<intelikey> !java > ricanelite
<livingdaylight> I take Kubuntu doesn't use Nautilus. Is Konqueror the file manager?
<fdoving> yes.
<lnxkde> livingdaylight: yep
<livingdaylight> thx, guys
<lnxkde> konqueror rocks :)
<lnxkde> livingdaylight: new to linux or just to KDE?
<livingdaylight> I wanna confess at this stage by admitting that Kubuntu is better than Ubuntu. I just don't like the obsession with the 'K's'
<intelikey> livingdaylight konqueror is the kde file/web browser  nautilus is the 'nome file manager  tunner is the xfce file manager  gentoo is a file manager that will run in any of them but you wont like it.  :)
<livingdaylight> lnxkde: been using Ubuntu for about 4 years, BUt today i broke my Kubuntu virginity
<lnxkde> livingdaylight: hehe is not better :) ubuntu is flavor and kubuntu is another ;)  live vanilla and strabery :)
<lnxkde> Kubuntu is my favorite :)
<zorglu_> 4years?
<ibert> I need not to compile it, I've found an .deb file.
<lnxkde> livingdaylight: kde.org
<livingdaylight> lnxkde: just my opinion based on experience. But you're right. just different. I still love Gnome's elegance and simplicity. But i really love being able to assing a different background per workspace - something you can't do in Gnome for example
<lnxkde> livingdaylight: u have been using ubuntu for 4 years?
* lnxkde loves QT
<zorglu_> impressive :) as ubuntu is only 2 years old :)
<intelikey> wasn't it called debian before that ?
<livingdaylight> lnxkde: yea, about that :)
<intelikey> :)
<lnxkde> lol
<livingdaylight> really?
<lnxkde> yep...
<intelikey> really
<lnxkde> ubuntu is new
<lnxkde> hehehe
<livingdaylight> well i started with SuSE 9.1 when was that?
<lnxkde> ok that was long ago
<v3ctor> i started with redhat 6.2
<lnxkde> when the dinasaurs still were in the planet.
<intelikey> 9.1  not so long ago
<lnxkde> :p
<livingdaylight> and although i was grateful i was frought with dependency hell
<lnxkde> I started with mandrake 7.2 back in december of 2000
<livingdaylight> then i discovered Ubuntu about hoary aguess, but you're saying it was only 2 years ago, so....lol
<livingdaylight> feels longer
<intelikey> i'd have to check the versioning  but i think SuSE 9 was about 03
<intelikey> 9.1
<lnxkde> distrowatch.com time. :)
<livingdaylight> lnxkde: Ok, so i been using LInux for about 4/5 years but Ubuntu since whenever that started. Please believe me ? :)
<lnxkde> livingdaylight: that does not matter the important thing is that you have discovered the power of KDE and Kubuntu ;)
<intelikey> livingdaylight nope your credability is already shot
<livingdaylight> hehe
<intelikey> :)
<lnxkde> btw: guys KDE 3.5.5 is out who else is updating?
* arkady have to go (bye guys!)
<intelikey> lnxkde not me
<livingdaylight> thx arkady
<risen> hrmm...
<lnxkde> bye arkady
<lnxkde> intelikey: why?
* risen is still trying to learn linux... and having issues with it :(
<mikki> hi, need some help with xgl on ubuntu with ati, i have installed it but it dosnt seem to work
<intelikey> ah cause i don't even have kde installed....
<lnxkde> intelikey: &%#^&$#&@
* intelikey wonders.. "did he just cuss me???"
<lnxkde> mikki: whats the problem?
* lnxkde points at intelikey and @&$%#^$&#* because he does not use KDE
<intelikey> risen what issues ?
<mikki> i have followed this tutorial second section: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245152
* lnxkde then feels bad and ask intelikey for forgiveness :(
<risen> oh just with installing and using software.. i can't seem to get frostwire to load up and run
<intelikey> lnxkde you sure you want to do that to people that don't even like X   (console users)  ?
<intelikey> :)
<risen> nore can i get anything else that i've tried to instal to run after it's been installed
<mikki> and logged in with xgl, and nothing is different exept everthing is slow
<lnxkde> intelikey: u use console only?
<Mayko> hallo, i need some help on change the kdm theme on comand line, anyone know how?
* risen knows vVERY little about the command line interface yet :/
<intelikey> lnxkde yeah
<lnxkde> mikki you started compiz or beryl?
<lnxkde> intelikey:  nice
<lnxkde> :)
<livingdaylight> why could i be getting /mnt busy when i do umount /mnt?
<mikki> dont think so, dont know how
<intelikey> risen did you follow the wiki on frostwire ?
<lnxkde> mikki that is all
<intelikey> !frostwire
<risen> yep
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<lnxkde> did you install compiz or beryl?
<rafa> wnas
<fdoving> livingdaylight: because you've got it open somewhere. a filemanager or you might be cd'ed into it in konsole. you can use 'umount -l /mnt' if you want to do it the 'lazy' way :)
<mikki> i have installed it i think
<mikki> how do i start it ?
<mikki> compiz
<intelikey> risen hmmm you get any error messages ?   try starting it from konsole and see if it gives errors ?
<risen> it's installed right... but.... when i go to run it.. NOTHING happens.. i know i have the newest java runtimes installed and operational.... but still nothing happens
<Mayko> i'am use the kdm themes in KDE 3.5.4
<rafa> my name is rafa...
<rafa> hi!
* risen doesn't know how to use konsole yet (i don't know command line yet.. i'm using kde right now :/, sorry)
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Mayko> and i'am are build one script for change that, but i stop in this question
<lnxkde> mikki : u should install beryl
<livingdaylight> fdoving: how do i cd out  - i've shut everything else off that i can see?
<risen> i know it is.. but i haven't had the time to learn it yet....
<intelikey> risen some good info found there   ^
<rafa> can you speak spanish?....I need support
<mikki> ok, from adept ?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lnxkde> yep
<fdoving> livingdaylight: you can use 'fuser -vmik /mnt' or something like that. (not 100% sure.. you can try).
<rafa> thanks
<felixjet> whats the parameter on tar to overwrite files?
<lnxkde> mikki as soon you got all the beryl packages intalled run start-beryl-manager
<mikki> i have beryl-core
<felixjet> --overwrite?
<azzco> I'm trying to get flash to work in konqueror... I went to the plugins section and scanned. it found someting in /usr/lib/mozilla libflashplayer.so I think it was called and that should be right but I still can't use flash in konq
<risen> i see that.. but i don't see how to navigate through the directories on there.. i'm only seeing how to look at the current directory.. ?
<livingdaylight> fdoving: umount -l /mnt seems to have done it. What did the -l arguement do that umount /mnt coulndn't do on it s own?
* risen is sorry for being a n00b.. 
<livingdaylight> risen: no, I am the n00b
* risen knows M$ winblows like the back of his hand... (ie. Geek Squad agent for best buy) but it doesn't help with linux
<livingdaylight> Will the real n00b please stand?
* risen stands up
<livingdaylight> My name is Spartacus!
* livingdaylight stands
<livingdaylight> hehe
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* realn00b knows just enough to fuck something up in linux
<dreamers> Hi Guys. Im a new linux user and testing Kubuntu for the first time. I have managed to get my wireless to work, but im not sure how i connect to my workgroup and my other PC's, Could anyone please help me?
<AbortD> what os do they run?
<dreamers> kubuntu
* realn00b would be happy to just figure out how to get new proggies to run right.. network shit can come later :) 
<AbortD> all of the computers?
<AbortD> what kind of programs?
<dreamers> no.. the other are windows machines
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ricanelite> I still cant get this Main.jnlp file to open
<AbortD> i dont think you can dreamers
<AbortD> i dunno though
<AbortD> oh nm
<zorglu_> dreamers: look at the above link
<AbortD> samva
<AbortD> samba
<AbortD> im so damn tired
<mikki> i got beryl now, and have started it, what now
<dreamers> Thank you for the link. I will have a look at it. Thnx for the help guys. =)
<intelikey> ricanelite konsole  jre main.jnlp    does it show any errors ?
<mikki> lnxkde: got beryl
<ricanelite> it says command not found
<soulrider> hi everyone
<ricanelite> i type it in the Konsole right
<intelikey> jre: command not found  or   bash: command not found ?
<intelikey> right
<ricanelite> bah: jre: command not found
<mikki> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> ricanelite you know i don't do java  but that looks like you need to work on the installation of java
<intelikey> shouldn't jre be a command in the path  (someone that does java?) ???
<ricanelite> well i installed everything correctly from Java, like i said before it runs but when the Application is about to stop it does nothing else but disappear
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dreamers> A quick question. What does the "sudo" command do
<dreamers> ?
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ricanelite> I wish I could send you the file so you could see what i mean
<intelikey> the full answer dreamers ^
<ricanelite> or with my luck it will run perfect
<TheGateKeeper> dreamers: give you admin privalages for that command
<dreamers> Thnx guys =)
<intelikey> sudo==super user do
<intelikey> dreamers generally any command has a man page.    man man
<intelikey> the first section of the man page is the discription
<fdoving> you can also use 'man -k word' to search for manpages.
<dreamers> Im realy new at Linux so I might ask really stupid questions. like what is man?
<intelikey> man -a <blah> for all man pages on <blah>   but that's all covered in  man man
<intelikey> what is man?      that question has been asked many millions of times....
<intelikey> over centuries
<dreamers> Hehe.. =)
<livingdaylight> are people also installing nvidia-glx-dev? or is nvidia-glx sufficient?
<intelikey> livingdaylight if you plan on compiling 3d things install the dev
<lipe_pe> how can i add a pass to cups ...
<intelikey> !ati > livingdaylight
<lipe_pe> how can i add a pass to cups ... please
<dreamers> Ahhh I get it now. I have to run it on the console... nice.. thnx for the info.. Will use it a lot now =)
<livingdaylight> intelikey: what does compiling entail? will i need it to enable 3d effects and potentially XGL/Compiz?
<intelikey> dreamers you're welcome
<bbeck_> Does anyone know if/how I can use Kopete to chat with people using zeroconf and iChat?
<intelikey> livingdaylight compiling means building the software from the source code
<livingdaylight> intelikey: i've got agp nvidia 6600GT
<livingdaylight> intelikey: ok, no, doesn't  sound like me ^^
<intelikey> livingdaylight no it doesn't   yet anyway.
<intelikey> ricanelite ask about the main.* in #ubuntu  maybe someone that is expert in java
<intelikey> or maybe not.
<intelikey> bbeck_ it should be possable.  i've never tried it.
<intelikey> what am i saying "should be possabel"  of course it's possable.  this is linux, you can do anything in linux.
<livingdaylight> now, i'm confused nvidia-glx-legacy because i have agp or just nvidia-glx?
<intelikey> livingdaylight the link i sent via the bot has a list of what needs legacy and evry thing not on the list assumes it doesn't
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> that page ^
<livingdaylight> intelikey: too true...sorry
<intelikey> np
<dreamers> Thnx for the help guys. See you later.
<thygrrr> Please help me... for some strange reason, every time I boot up, the kpersonalizer wizard pops up and asks for settings... either way, my kde settings are gone after that happens (e.g. windows shade on doubleclick instead of maximize, etc)
<buzzy> please suggest me a download accelerator..
<zorglu_> buzzy: what is a 'download accelerator' ?
<buzzy> downlaod manager
<buzzy> i meant
<buzzy> sorry
<buzzy> zorglu_,
<zorglu_> same question :)
<Hawkwind> Manage your files from CLI or from konqueror or the likes :)
<fdoving> buzzy: kget
<fdoving> I use 'axel' if i want to download something fast.
<intelikey> wget
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<zorglu_> so a 'download manager' in window term, is something like wget ?
<Hawkwind> I use wget since my connection is darn fast enough
<fdoving> can wget make more than one connection?
<zorglu_> nope, wget use a single http connection
<zorglu_> http1.0
<intelikey> man wget    or even   man curl
<Hawkwind> fdoving: If you use it in multiple terminals it can :)
<fdoving> then axel probably will be faster.
<Hawkwind> But what I download is usually torrents, which ktorrent comes into play then
<intelikey> some like culr
<intelikey> curl
<ricanelite> what you all think could be causing this here is the error message Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError : main/jnlp
<jessica_> hallo!
<zorglu_> fdoving: do you have an url for axel ?  i googled a bit wihtout success ?
<fdoving> it's in the repos.
<fdoving> !axel
<ubotu> axel: A light download accelerator - Console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0b-1 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<jessica_> wie ging das nochmal fr deutsch?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jessica_> danke!
<LjL> bitte
<intelikey> ricanelite have you asked in  ##java  ?
<fabrice_> join /sdz
<zorglu_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-accelerator-for-linux-command-line-tools.html <- axel url i found :)
<ricanelite> i cant join that channel it said
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: You know you're always supposed to search the repos first :)
<zorglu_> :)
<ricanelite> it says you need to be identified to join that channel
<intelikey> ricanelite have you asked in  #ubuntu   ?
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: What channel are you referring to ?
<ricanelite> Java
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: So register your nick
<intelikey> you can regester your nick and idintify with the server.   /msg nickserv help
<ricanelite> i did already
<intelikey>    /msg nickserv help
<intelikey>    /msg nickserv help idintify
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<pacman> uh oh
<zorglu_> ricanelite: and i advice you to identify automatically via konversation. it is done auytomatically, less bothering and avoid mistakes like giving your password on the channle :)
<pacman> Small aircraft has flown into a residential high rise in New York
<intelikey> pacman ?
<pacman> yeah
<intelikey> linky ?
<pacman> cnn.com
<intelikey> had me worried.  thought you meant another one.
<fdoving> zorglu_: just tested aget, looks like it's actually faster than axel too. you should check it out.
<zorglu_> fdoving: thanks i will
<intelikey> now that's a short man page.
<intelikey> man aget
<intelikey> concise might apply.
<intelikey> would the oppisite of information be outformation ?
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: have you used partimage?
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: yes.
<TheGateKeeper> easy to setup & backup stuff to dvd?
<fdoving> yes.
<felixjet> hi
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: ok thanx, might give that a try
<felixjet> i have a problem, i enter the windows partition to do somethings, i back to linux and i have 640x480 res. and cant change. what can i do?
<felixjet> the driver appears as legacy, now i installed nvidia-glx but i cant select it from screen prefrecence -> hardware
<felixjet> plz hel
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: i use a knoppix livecd for it. if you intend to use the client-server function, i recommend to run a livecd on the server too. or somehow run the -exact- same version of partimage on both ends.
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: ok thanx, I was just thinking of using to back up my desktop pc
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: never really sure whether to use something like partimage or just to use tar
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: i use backupninja (with rdiff-backup) and partimage.
<felixjet> i have a problem, i enter the windows partition to do somethings, i back to linux and i have 640x480 res. and cant change. what can i do?
<calr0x> What package specifically installs "sshd_config"?  I'd like to reinstall the cfg, as it was removed.  Thx
<calr0x> openssh-server does not install it.
<intelikey> openssh-server
<TheGateKeeper> felixjet: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: ok thanx, backupninja that's a new one on me :-)
<intelikey> calr0x   grep  /etc/ssh/sshd_config /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<fdoving> calr0x: get the deb of openssh-server (can't do this with apt-get afaik). and run 'sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss openssh-server.deb'
<fdoving> calr0x: that's if the config is missing.
<fdoving> calr0x: if you have downlaoded the package with apt-get, you can get the .deb file from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<root__> ey
<root__> i have a bigggggggggg problem
<Hawkwind> You shouldn't be irc'ing as root for one thing :)
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<trappist> I'll say.  you're irc'ing as root!
<calr0x> everyone: thx alot!
<trappist> dangit.
<Hawkwind> Nor should you be logged into X as root either
<root__> i restarted the pc and it dont shows me the login window
<root__> i had a problem with grah card... it showed all in 680x480. i installed nvidia-glx. restarted a few times
<intelikey> you shouldn't be restarting it..
<root__> and after a 4th, i cant load the login window
<jdawiz> root__ does it show you a black screen?
<root__> it shows the kubuntu black and blue screen
<calr0x> fdoving: you addressed it perfectly thx
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<root__> without that XXXXXXXXXXX ----------- [ok] 
<fdoving> calr0x: great, glad you got it working :)
<root__> i must do that xconfig?
<root__> and ill lose my configs/preferences?
<fdoving> you can backup your current xorg.conf
<TheGateKeeper> CNN.com: A small plane has crashed into a building in New York City. No further details immediately available.
<root__> how plz
<fdoving> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/backup.xorg.conf
<root__> this irc client is so annoying
<lithium> hi all
<root__> k
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: as rude and feelingless it might sound, #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<root__> and the other thing
<root__> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: just info
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres any live CDs that already come with spanish as their default language ?
<root__> brb
<root__> XD
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: understand :)
<root__> exit
<root__> quit
<soulrider> someone needs a live CD thats in spanish
<root__> u_U
<intelikey>  /
<root__> how to quit this irc
<fdoving> root__: /quit
<intelikey>  /quit
<soulrider> type /quit or disconnect
<root__> oh yea >.<
<intelikey> switch consoles and do a killall
<lithium> any known issues with updating from kde 3.5.4 to 3.5.5?
<fdoving> soulrider: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debian.htm search for spanish.
<fdoving> lithium: the upgrade process was flawless in edgy.
<fdoving> don't know for dapper.
<scion> morning all
<lithium> i wait for edgy until it's final.
<root__> >.<
<root__> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<root__> oh, i typed dpkg -recon
<fdoving> soulrider: isn't the spanish translations included on the dapper livecd?
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> you gotta install them
<intelikey> should we tell root that he has other consoles he can use ?
<soulrider> downlaod and install
<soulrider> but i need a live CD thats in spanish
<fdoving> there must be atleast one. there are even livecds in norwegian. :)
<scion> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soulrider> fdoving: i cant seem to be bale to find a link
<soulrider> really? =/
<soulrider> i must ahve missed it then
<fdoving> soulrider: did you try: 21:35 < fdoving> soulrider: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debian.htm search for spanish.
<fdoving> brb.. re-login to kde 3.5.5.
<soulrider> i cant find where to search =/
<soulrider> all i see is URL;s to the main sites
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: http://www.agnix.org/ <-- any good ???
<lithium> anyone knows if the spacing between maximize and close button can be removed (its the crystal window decoration)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17357&d=1160588990
<root__> LOL
<intelikey> should we tell root that he has other consoles he can use ?       tty's are accessed via alt+f# tty's one throught 6 are active by default.
<root__> that xorg reconfigure
<soulrider> thats  portuguese
<root__> is so hard
<root__> i dunno what i did, just clicking where it looks like a default
<root__> lol
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: damn it said spanish when I googled
<root__> so now, restart pc?
<soulrider> looks like, but its not :P
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: use www.google.com/linux to search
<intelikey> root no just init 2
<intelikey> too late
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> i want to get kde-355
<ROBOd> will kde-latest point to kde-355?
<felixjet> damn it
<SeanTater> ROBOd: Look here: http://www.kde.org/info/3.5.5.php
<felixjet> i was that root user XD
<felixjet> now fixed :d
<felixjet> i have big resolution
<ROBOd> SeanTater: i know... but i don't want to change the repository each night
<ROBOd> :)
<SeanTater> ROBOd: better yet: Here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<ROBOd> SeanTater: yeah, i know
<ROBOd> but.....?
<ROBOd> did you get my point? :)
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soulrider> i better ask there :P
<MasterEvilAce> is restarting X pretty much all that's needed after an apt upgrade to run the latest stuff? Aside from kernel updates which requires a restart (i think?).. what about videocard drivers as well?
<SeanTater> ROBOd: Plan on compiling it then?
<SeanTater> MasterEvilAce: I depends on "most things"
<SeanTater> MasterEvilAce:  It will use the new things like KDE 3.5.5
<SeanTater> MasterEvilAce: and x drivers
<SeanTater> MasterEvilAce: a great deal of programs do not even need that
<MasterEvilAce> SeanTater: i see i see
<felixjet> can i modify /X11/xorg.conf addin lines that i have on a backup ?
<felixjet> or manual modify will crash
<MasterEvilAce> yeah you can edit it
<SeanTater> felixjet: sure, you can edit it] 
<felixjet> okey
<SeanTater> felixjet: but I would keep a backup of the current one anyway
<faLUCE> hi
<SeanTater> faLUCE: gello
<SeanTater> faLUCE: g/h
<TheGateKeeper> felixjet: won't effect until you restartx
<intelikey> felixjet it's only read when X starts.  also of note. you can have user specific configs in your home dir
* SeanTater thinks faLUCE stayed too long
<TheGateKeeper> felixjet: won't take effect until you restartx  (grrr I can't type tonight)
<felixjet> i found the problem !
<felixjet> Section "Monitor"
<felixjet>   modeline  "640x480@60"
<felixjet> only that
<felixjet> in my backup (the one i did while i have it broke)
<intelikey> yeah i'd say it needs some more modelines
<TheGateKeeper> comment it out then
<Martijn81> anyone seen questions about /usr/lib/libfam.la in kde 3.5.5 here the last hours?
<TheGateKeeper> ignore me :-)
<zorglu_> i have seen any
<intelikey> just yours Martijn81
<zorglu_> have not
<felixjet> same as nvidia section, it showed just 640x480
<felixjet> n_n
<fdoving> Martijn81: what do you do to get it?
<yknott> what is wrong with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<intelikey> yknott nothing
<felixjet> whats the section DRI on xorg.conf? my backup file dont have it and the one i renerated now, does
<yknott> o he just prefers to edit it manually
<Martijn81> cool, because yesterday i installed the ( then non-official kde 3.5.5) which broke compiling of KTorrent. I wondered if this still was the case.
<intelikey> well some people choose the simple method of monitor selection.  that shouldn't be an option....
<fdoving> Martijn81: libfam.la should be in libgamin-dev, shouldn't have anything to do with kde 3.5.5.
<intelikey> felixjet dri =dirrect rendering interface   or something like that.    do you have nvidia or ati or something ?
<felixjet> yea, nvidia
<felixjet> but in the backup file (the one broke that didnt let me start system) doesnt have it
<intelikey> using nvidia or nv driver ?
<felixjet> and the one i generate now, does
<Martijn81> fdoving: well, dunno about that but something with that sed couldn't find /usr/lib/libfam.la anymore, and this was after this upgrade to 3.5.5
<felixjet> should i keep that lines?
<intelikey> using nvidia or nv driver ?
<felixjet> i dunno
<felixjet> wait
<intelikey> scroll up and see
<felixjet> mmm
<felixjet> Graphic card: nv
<fdoving> Martijn81: should just be a matter of re-installing 'libgamin-dev' i guess.
<felixjet> Driver: nvidia
<felixjet> xD
<intelikey> then dri will be ignored anyway
<felixjet> okey
<Martijn81> fdoving: could be, but i have already reinstalled the whole system (we needed anyways)
<Martijn81> *was
<felixjet> btw the irc client on the shell is so annoying, the one who developed it should be killed
<felixjet> XD
<Martijn81> ah well, i'll wait a while to be sure, don't have the time to troubleshoot at the moment
<fdoving> felixjet: what irc client? epic or ircII ?
<felixjet> just "irc"
<intelikey> felixjet that's alsmost my openion of the default irssi  ?
<felixjet> i typed it in the console from recovery mode
<felixjet> yes
<felixjet> is irssi
<fdoving> irssi is so nice :)
<fdoving> best client of them all :)
<felixjet> but so annoying when u run it in 640x480
<intelikey> you can have it fdoving.  i'll stick with bx
<fdoving> i used bx before too.
<intelikey> don't get me wrong.  i can use irssi  but i have to reconfigure it first  :)
<zorglu_> konqueror has this nice osd when somebody talk to me... very usefull. the first time i see that in a irc client
<tsdgeos> zorglu_: konversation ;-)
<zorglu_> yep this one :)
<bhargav_> im having a bit of trouble with updates guys
<intelikey> error ?
<bhargav_> just did a fresh install, but none of the respositories seem to work
<bhargav_> no error
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> read the page ^
<B-Minus_> hey all
<intelikey> wb b-
<B-Minus_> im reading a tutorial to install citrix ica client
<B-Minus_> first step it says is Install libmotif3 (Be sure you have Multiverse enabled, you can do this in Synaptic)
<B-Minus_> i really cant see libmotif3 in adept :(
<B-Minus_> even with multiverse
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  q libmotif
<intelikey> libmotif-dev - Open Motif - development files
<intelikey> libmotif3 - Open Motif - shared libraries
<fdoving> !info libmotif3
<ubotu> libmotif3: Open Motif - shared libraries. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2.2.3-1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1197 kB, installed size 3004 kB
<B-Minus_> wtf
<B-Minus_> then i have bad repositeries ?
<intelikey> seems to be there.
<B-Minus_> cause the windows fonts . msttcore or something i cant see either
<jdawiz> earlier somebody had posted the code of conduct for this chat ... could one of you post it again.
<B-Minus_> can i have your repositery url please
<fdoving> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<B-Minus_> for multiverse
<B-Minus_> ok
<intelikey> B-Minus_ want to put up your sources.list on the pastebin ?
<B-Minus_> url of pastebin please
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> it's also in the topic
<B-Minus_> ok
<roconnor> is there someway to get the audio in Firefox's flash to not cut out everytime some other application beeps?
<intelikey> roconnor turn the beeping things off ?
<bhargav_> THere was an error commiting changes, possibly there was a problem downloading some packages
<bhargav_> this is what i get when i do fetch updates
<bhargav_> using the live cd when  u press fetch updates it will show u a 100% on diff urls
<intelikey> roconnor seriously tho  maybe try alsa in place of arts for the output
<bhargav_> but this will nto show anything
<B-Minus_> intelikey: its over here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26357/
* intelikey goes to see
<intelikey> B-Minus_ no multiverse.    add the word 'multiverse to line 6 & 7   then save and  do an update
<B-Minus_> ok tnx
<B-Minus_> hmm
<intelikey> B-Minus_   i mean lines  2 6 & 7
<B-Minus_> but
<intelikey> also add universe to line 2
<B-Minus_> what about line 26 27
<B-Minus_> there is multiverse
<intelikey> 26 is backports
<intelikey> eeek 2 is src  make that 1 in place of 2
<B-Minus_> so what lines to i need to add it to
<B-Minus_> lol
<B-Minus_> :p
<intelikey> 1 6 7
<B-Minus_> you sure
<bhargav_> ugh anyone have a solution to my prob
<bhargav_> its a fresh install dunno why it would be doing this
<draik> Is anyone having an issue saving bookmarks in firefox? I can't seem to keep them there after a reboot
<intelikey> make em say;   deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<B-Minus_> ok tnx
<intelikey> that's line 1 of course.
<roconnor> intelikey: Is there a way of adjusting the output for flash?
<roconnor> probably not considering flash's nature
<roconnor> thanks anyways
<B-Minus_> so line 1 6 7
<B-Minus_> but 7 is also src
<intelikey> yep wont hurt to do line 2 also.if you use any source code
<intelikey> but you probably dont.
<B-Minus_> no
<intelikey> roconnor idk.  i don't do flash java or windows
<B-Minus_> but i read multiverse means not free
<B-Minus_> it that true
<intelikey> B-Minus_ means there is some code in it that is not GNU
<intelikey> may be under other licenses  not GNU-GPL'd
<B-Minus_> i see
<dennister> hi again: trying to do some research this time
<gogeta> hi guys
<dennister> is there a newbie or someone with a fresh installation in here tonight?
<B-Minus_> tnx
<gogeta> anyone knoe of a good temp monoter
<dennister> someone without any video installed yet?
<gogeta> frends pc might be overheating the cpu
<B-Minus_> intelikey: tnx but i cant seem to say something back in private
<B-Minus_> i need to register i guess
<intelikey> !regester B-Minus_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regester B-Minus_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !regester > B-Minus_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !register > b-minus_
<fdoving> :)
<intelikey> yeah !register > B-Minus_
<bhargav_> dennister
* intelikey typos more than he typs
<bhargav_> i did a fresh install about 10 mins ago
<dennister> great! can u do a search for bttv,ko and msp3400.ko pls?
<B-Minus_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bhargav_> yeah one sec
<dennister> see if either are part of regular install
<fdoving> dennister: linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt8xx/bttv.ko
<fdoving> it's in edgy atleast.
<bhargav_> im on dapper
<bhargav_> searching now
<dennister> ok...thx bhargav_
<lecci> is possible that my pc daesn't have the library math.h? How can i find it?
<dennister> yeah, i need to know if they're standard with dapper
<fdoving> lecci: install the package 'libc6-dev'
<lecci> ty
<bhargav_> bttv.ko not found
<justaguy> Upgraded synaptic crashes?
<dennister> k...that's one
<bhargav_> msp3400.ko found
<lecci> i have already install the package libc6-dev
<bhargav_> in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/
<fdoving> lecci: then you have it. it's at /usr/include/math.h
<dennister> k...now i need to find out why i have bttv here :-)
<lecci> a moment..
<bhargav_> hehe
<bhargav_> i can't upgrade !!!
<bhargav_> someone wanna help me real quick
<jdawiz> gogeta --   most temperature sensor software that I have found is hardware specific.  Could you give motherboard info please
<intelikey> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6-dev.list:/usr/include/math.h
<dennister> i was trying so hard with the ivtv drivers last weekend, and i read that msp was standard, but they sometimes conflict with bttv
<bhargav_> There was an error downloading updates
<intelikey> bhargav_ error ?
<justaguy> I ran into that error a couple times today
<bhargav_> no error
<justaguy> ...downloading updates
<bhargav_> when i press fetch updates
<bhargav_> it does not show anything
<dennister> the updates need some input from u today
<dennister> wait
<intelikey> bhargav_ don't press.   open the konsole and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dennister> i'm checking my last dpkg run
<menace> on ktorrent. why do files stall if theres still peers to give you the files?
<bhargav_> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bhargav_> everything is closed btw
<bhargav_> nothing is running
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<|lostbyte|> menace:  Cause the peers who have the file, dnt have that  part of the file.
<menace> no, it says that all of the file is available
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> and try again
<zorglu_> menace: you got snubbed :)
<menace> whats snubbed?
<zorglu_> menace: well quite hard to explain the bt protocol here
<bhargav_> same error still
<zorglu_> menace: but it may be normal not to get download even if it is available
<menace> ok
<intelikey> then something is still running   adept ?
<menace> its downloading all files so slow...its annoying
<menace> is there a way to speed up the downloads? ...i noticed i dont have DHT enabled...but i dont know what DHT is
<zorglu_> menace: enabling the dht may give you more peers so may improve your download speed
<menace> what should my UDP port be?
<dennister> menace: dht is a distributed tracker
<zorglu_> dunno, look at your configuration
<bhargav_> yeah same error guys
<bhargav_> nothing is using adept
<intelikey> then something is still running  synaptic?
<dennister> it's normal to use dht
<mikki> need help with xgl, have installed it but wont worke
<bhargav_> k got it
<bhargav_> i get this
<intelikey> you don't get a can't lock dir message after a   sudo dpkg --configure -a    unless something is using dpkg
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Connection failed
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<bhargav_> Reading package lists... Done
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %bhargav_!*@*]  by fdoving
<intelikey> bhargav_ drop the pl.  and re try
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %bhargav_!*@*]  by fdoving
<bhargav_> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fdoving> ^^ is nice.
<felixjet> !obotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<felixjet> xD
<felixjet> hajasjassja
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<menace> so how do i get snubbed? or is that a bad thing?
<zorglu_> menace: no it is normal. and you didnt do anything special
<menace> but im not snubbed on hardly any peers
<intelikey> bhargav_ hmmmm   ;/
<bhargav_> i know
<bhargav_> this is a strange problem
<intelikey> try the nl. server for the backports
<bhargav_> i dought it will work
<felixjet> !microsoft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bhargav_> i even tried third party
<felixjet> XDDD
<luis_lopez> Hi, is there going to be a Kubuntu Certification the same way as there is a Ubuntu Certification (http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro)?
<felixjet> micro what?
<felixjet> lol
<bhargav_> haha
<felixjet> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<bhargav_> how can i reset the keys ?
<dennister> bhargav_: the others helping u are more knowledgeable than I, but I've found clearing bad installs out of the packagers' cache often helps
<felixjet> XD
<felixjet> ok i stop
<menace> so its bad to not be snubbed?
<intelikey> bhargav humour me    try the nl. server for the backports
<dennister> its an idea, anyway, perhaps the more senior pps can comment on the idea?
<bhargav_> how do i clear the cache
<bhargav_> ok
<bhargav_> one sec
<dennister> menace: no it's not bad to be snubbed
<menace> i said "not to be snubbed" dennister
<june_> how do i set up a linux box to share its printer through samba?
<dennister> sorry
<zorglu_> menace: hehe you seems to have trouble with that :) 'snubbed' is a 'technical term' of bittorrent. dont focus on it
<menace> k
<bhargav_> Err http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/restricted Sources
<bhargav_>   Connection failed [IP: 213.136.29.196 80] 
<intelikey> bhargav_ and doing a  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*   could help       not I not i  L nl
<dennister> bhargav_: to clear cache u navigate to the packager's cache and remove the offending install
<dennister> exactly...listen to intelikey
<zorglu_> menace: to improve your download speed, ensure you get as many peer as possible,  aka enable dht, peer exhcange, be sure to be reachable by other (port opening) and you are done
<zorglu_> menace: #bittorrent may help you on this
<bhargav_> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*
<bhargav_> no such file
<intelikey> bhargav_ then it's clean.
<bhargav_> yeah
<bhargav_> i figured
<menace> k thanks zorglu
<intelikey> bhargav_ only thing i can tell you is just comment out the multiverse word on the backports line    i have see the servers do this before but i don't know what causes it.
<intelikey> it should be back to normal in a day or two
<bhargav_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<bhargav_> still failing
<intelikey> bhargav_ maybe the backports section is on a MS server  hehhe
<bhargav_> rotfl
<bhargav_> haha
<bhargav_> this was a clean install man
<bhargav_> should not happen on a clean install
<intelikey> bhargav_ TOD may affect.  you could have caught them in the middle of a server update...   and i agree. it should not.
<bhargav_> so it might work tommo ?
<bhargav_> since i been getting this problem yesterday also
<intelikey> bhargav_ try just lding a file from some place with wget and see if your network is the reason
<bhargav_> and i mean i did a FRESH install today to see if the problem would go away
<bhargav_> one sec
<intelikey> wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz
<menace> ok, i just tryed to open adept. and when it asks me for my password i type it in...but it says that conversation with su failed...how can i fix this?
<bhargav_> wget works
<bhargav_> i just got the http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.gz
<intelikey> so try the update again.
<intelikey> see if it fails there ?
<bhargav_> failed
<bhargav_> lol
<bhargav_> i think this build has a problem
<bhargav_> ill try to redownload another build
<intelikey> ok that's not a server issue that's an internal problem
<bhargav_> yea
<intelikey> check malone for info on that
<red_> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> if there isn't any report it.
<intelikey> bhargav_ what build/release is that ?
<intelikey> dpkg --version
<intelikey> Debian GNU/Linux `dpkg' package management program version 1.13.11 (i386).
<bhargav_> same as u
<june_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> apt-get  --version
<intelikey> apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu2 for linux i386 compiled on Apr 18 2006 19:46:38
<intelikey> same ?
<bhargav_> apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu2 for linux i386 compiled on Apr 18 2006 19:46:38
<bhargav_> yup
* intelikey is now stumped but good.
<bhargav_> haha i know
<bhargav_> i rarely go ask for help
<bhargav_> first time
<jhutchins_wk> How do I query apt to see if a paclage is installer already?
<felixjet> just install it
<felixjet> and if u have it, apt-get wont let you install it
<intelikey> bhargav_ for the record.  those hard questions rarely get resolved in here.
<intelikey> bhargav_ can you send me your /var/log/dpkg.log
<bhargav_> one sec
<jhutchins_wk> What if I don't want to install it, I want to see if it's installed.  Maybe it's causing trouble.
<felixjet> well, dunno how to do in console mode
<jhutchins_wk> Or what if I want to verify that all the parts of the package are still intact?
<felixjet> but with interface, open adept
<felixjet> and search for it
<intelikey> jhutchins_wk to list packages   dpkg -l | less
<felixjet> or use apt-get --help
<felixjet> :)
<flake> howdy, i finally found out how to manually activate my wireless network card..
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: Perhaps dpkg -l package might work?
<intelikey> run aptitiude
<Hawkwind> Or use the graphical Adept :P
<flake>   /sbin/ifup eth1
<Hawkwind> jhutchins_wk: Yes, dpkg -l <package>
<flake> and  /sbin/ifdown eth1 to bring down
<flake> now to figure out how to make an autoexec.bat file
<intelikey> more than one way to get to dpkg
<intelikey> but all .deb's lead to dpkg
<bhargav_> intelikey
<bhargav_> accept
<intelikey> no offers
<bhargav_> wahhhh
<bhargav_> i sent it
<intelikey>        OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII[dcc transfer stats] IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII,
<intelikey>        [xferd in] -[xferd out] [total files] [active] [limit] 
<intelikey>          0.00bytes   922.00byte              1         0        5 
<intelikey> a lot is lost in the translation there  but it says nothing recieved and no offers    also auto accept is on
<intelikey> err autoget
<intelikey> autoget:  On
<bhargav_> i dunno man
<bhargav_> forget it for now
<bhargav_> im gonna try one more fresh install
<bhargav_> with the latest build on the site
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> edgy ?
<bhargav_> dapper
<bhargav_> whats good about edgy ?
<bipolar> exit
<intelikey> that will be what you have.  i'm uptodate
<bipolar> hahaha
<intelikey> updated about an hour ago
<bhargav_> edgy is the latest ?
<Hawkwind> bhargav_: It's still not final yet
<intelikey> yeah  it's two weeks from the official release
<bhargav_> im so lost in this right now... med school is killing me
<Hawkwind> bhargav_: Won't be for another 2 weeks. So Dapper is the latest stable
<intelikey> Reading package lists... Done
<intelikey> ok 1
<intelikey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> ok 2
<intelikey> that's scripted   the first is  apt-get update the second is apt-get dist-upgrade
<joe_> intelikey: :'|
<intelikey> joe_
<inteliwasp> has anyone heard of "XFree86-DRI"  ?
<intelikey> inteliwasp just now.
<intelikey> i'm irc'ing in the wrong tty  back in a bit  (maybe)
<inteliwasp> well my computer for some stupid reason needs that to use my videocard acceleration
<Hawkwind> inteliwasp: What video card ?
<inteliwasp> ati radeon 8500
<inteliwasp> it is aiw but i done use that...
<Hawkwind> Have you followed the ATI instructions at all ?
<Hawkwind> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<obf213> can you fax using ethernet
<inteliwasp> Hawkwind:  I used this page:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Hawkwind> inteliwasp: Read the URL above
* inteliwasp goes to read
<fdoving> gnite.
<bomber> i was wondering if anyone knows how to force a 32 bit install from the dual arch dvd?
<orkid__> boot the 32bit kernel? :|
<bomber> yes indeed
<enz0h> anyone know of any install issues with the Edgy beta desktop CD?  I'm in it right now but the install to HDD app is hanging
<sonyoandreas> Stop doing what you do right now! Instead do this: 1. quit your job.  2. go to http://www.milliondollarscience.com   3. start making some freakin' money!   4 get filthy rich within 12 months!
<inteliwasp> Hawkwind:  now all i need to do is to reboot and login X remotely...
<TheGateKeeper> !java > thegatekeeper
<inteliwasp> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<david_> hi?
<david_> hi!
<dec_> hello, has anyone had problems (blocky picture) when using gnomebaker
<dec_> hello, has anyone had problems (blocky picture) when using gnomebaker's copy feature
<dec_> hello, has anyone had problems (blocky picture) when using gnomebaker's copy feature
<intelikey> dec_ seeing that gnomebaker is a gnome app maybe you should ask in #buuntu   most people in here will be using k3b
<obf213> !fax
<intelikey> #ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obf213> what is the best program to use to fax
<intelikey> kfax ?
<lotusleaf> I'm running Edgy (I know I'm in #ubuntu+1 thanks anyway) and is there any advantage to adding kubuntu.org sources when I've already installed kde 3.5.5 via the ubuntu.com sources? Are there any differences between kubuntu from ubuntu.com sources and kubuntu.org sources?
<intelikey> apt-cache search fax
<intelikey> lotusleaf i wouldn't think so
<lotusleaf> intelikey: thanks! So why, then, do two repos exist for the same thing?
<lotusleaf> intelikey: just a different packager(s)?
<intelikey> lotusleaf there are many repos  google search will attest to that.   the kde repo and the ubuntu repos both have kde in them but there isn't a kernel in the kde repo  it's all about what is where and how to find it.   yes many repetes and slight version/sub-version differances.
<lotusleaf> intelikey: thanks I know there are tons of repos, I was just curious about Ubuntu *official* repos with KDE, thanks ;)
<lotusleaf> intelikey: I know that sometimes kubuntu.org has newer versions of amaroK and such that ubuntu.com repos does not.. ok I guess there's no big difference thx
<intelikey> any time lotusleaf
<intelikey> any time
<lotusleaf> =)
<obf213> wht does purging on adept do
<obf213> does it actually remove the packages
<obf213> or removes the item from the list in the repository
<surabachi> can ihave help with kxdocker?
<claydoh> it uninstalls the package and also any config files as well
<surabachi> anyone good with terminal error messages?
<intelikey> obf213 purge means remove the package and its config files  while remove means only removing the the package not the configs.
<intelikey> surabachi post or pastebin it
<claydoh> you can put the error here and may be able to help, if it is a long paste, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<intelikey> if it's one line post here
<surabachi> intelikey: ok hold on a sec
<claydoh> lol not fast enough, am I?
<intelikey> claydoh sure
<intelikey> compliment don't compete
<claydoh> you're not supposed to agree with me :P
<intelikey> :)
<surabachi> intelikey: ok go here: http://pastebin.ca/198299
<surabachi> intelikey: after i install kxdocker from the repos i try and run it in terminal and get tat error
<surabachi> http://pastebin.ca/198299
<surabachi> intelikey: any ideas?
<intelikey> surabachi you are talking about the konsole terminal  not the   console tty virtual terminal   ?
<surabachi> intelikey: yes i am talking about konsole
<intelikey> surabachi hmmm thinking
<surabachi> intelikey:  if it helps i am on kubuntu edgy
<menace> #bittorrent
<intelikey> well the error message says  "please install right kxdocker_conf.xml"    do a search for that file and see what you find
<intelikey> find /usr -name kxdocker_conf.xml
<intelikey> i'd say it's missing a config file.
<claydoh> you might want to check if the package kxdocker-data is installed as well (I would assume it would automatically be installed
<surabachi> yes it is
<intelikey> you can also do a  dpkg -L kxdocker-data | grep kxdocker_conf.xml      to see if it's supposed to be there
<surabachi> actually it seems the data one wasnt installed
<bhargav> guys the issue has been resolved
<intelikey> or dpkg -L kxdocker | grep kxdocker_conf.xml
<bhargav> spi firewall on the router's new frimware was causing the problem
<intelikey> bhargav yep.  there you go.
<bhargav> how does apt-get get updates ?
<bhargav> what protocol ?
<surabachi> intelikey: i installed the data kxdocker buut it didnt fix the error
<intelikey> ftp i think
<intelikey> but don't quote me on it
<bhargav> dunno why spi would block it then
<bhargav> thats super strange
<surabachi> anymore ideas?
<intelikey> surabachi do the two commands ^ ?
<TheGateKeeper> know a cli command to list the updates?
<surabachi> i missed the commands u gave me sorry
<surabachi> what were they?
<intelikey> TheGateKeeper sudo apt-get upgrade
<visik7> kde 3.5.5 for dapper wants to remove kdelibs-bin
<intelikey>  dpkg -L kxdocker | grep kxdocker_conf.xml   &&   dpkg -L kxdocker-data | grep kxdocker_conf.xml
<intelikey> surabachi ^
<zorglu_> !backpots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backpots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !backpotrs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backpotrs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<visik7> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<zorglu_> thanks
<visik7> :)
<surabachi> intelikey: ok thhose two commands gave me this http://pastebin.ca/198310
<intelikey> if either list the file check and see if it's there surabachi
<intelikey> yep ls it
<lotusleaf> !hwdb
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<lotusleaf> !newsgroups
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<surabachi> ook, it lists a file shoulld i go digging for it?
<intelikey> surabachi ls -l  /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey: sudo apt-get -u upgrade <--- that seems to be it, thanx anyway :-)
<intelikey> not blank is it ?
<visik7> kde 3.5.5 for dapper hasn't kdelibs-bin  kdelibs-bin !! WTF ?
<surabachi> intelikey: um i got this
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$ ls -l  /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml
<surabachi> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2006-08-16 19:36 /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<surabachi> whast that mean intelikey?
<intelikey> TheGateKeeper not sure what you wanted.  without the -u will list them and ask if you wish to install them or not.
<intelikey> surabachi eeek yep it's blank
<intelikey> 0 bites
<surabachi> intelikey:  so how do i fix it?
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey: I just wanted one to list them
<intelikey> so you need to reinstall kdocker   with  " sudo dpkg --reinstall /var/cache/apt/archives/kdocker* "   i guess.
<intelikey> if that flys.  not sure the switch is correct. then ls the file again.
<surabachi> intelikey:  with the * at the end of that command?
<intelikey> see if it's still empty
<intelikey> yes with the  *
<surabachi> intelikey: i got somethign strange, i will pastebin it
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade <--- they tell me you should do this, then you can go back to a previous version if there is a problem
<surabachi> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/198320
<surabachi> intelikey:  u get that?
<claydoh> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kxdocker-data
<visik7> anyone have tried kde3.5.5 on dapper ?
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$ try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kxdocker-data
<surabachi> bash: try: command not found
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<visik7> ahahahhaha
<visik7> OMFG
<intelikey> surabachi yea i was checking the syntax.  try this insted   " sudo apt-get --reinstall kdocker kdocker-data
<surabachi> just data not the kxdocker too
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdocker kdocker-data
<surabachi> its kxdocker by the way not kdocker
<intelikey> is the "install" needed when you use the "--reinstall" ???
<intelikey> yeah spell it right
<intelikey> :)
<surabachi> lol
<surabachi> intelikey:
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall kxdocker kxdocker-data
<surabachi> E: Invalid operation kxdocker
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$
#kubuntu 2006-10-12
<surabachi> any ideas on that intelikey
<malix0> hi all is there some one interested on solving this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33840
<intelikey> surabachi then the "install" is needed in that line "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kxdocker kxdocker-data "       yes we will finally get it
<surabachi> ok thast working
<intelikey> that should be a copy and paste command there   i think i even spelled it right.
<surabachi> now lwts hope kxdocker works
<intelikey> check the file for size
<zorglu_> trying ktorrent 2.0, this stuff keeps asking me which file i want to download within a torrent, is there a way to avoid this ?
<surabachi> intelikey: didnt work same error again i think: http://pastebin.ca/198328
<intelikey> ls -s  /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml
<intelikey> still 0 bites ?
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$ ls -s  /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml
<surabachi> 0 /usr/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml
<surabachi> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<surabachi> yes i guesse
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> that package must be hosed.  report it.
<VanessaE> evening
<surabachi> intelikey: i tried the .tar but it also gave me the same error
<surabachi> gtg
<surabachi> bb in a bit
<intelikey> ok i'm went.
<visik7> kde 3.5.5 for dapper hasn't kdelibs-bin !! WTF ?
<surabachi> intelikey: so no more ideas
<lipe_pe> Hi people, i need to know, please, how can i work with cups. 'cause it needs a username and pass, and i just write root and the rootpass... and nothing .. it says that its wrong ... what should i do, please ... ???
<lipe_pe> Hi people, i need to know, please, how can i work with cups. 'cause it needs a username and pass, and i just write root and the rootpass... and nothing .. it says that its wrong ... what should i do, please ... ???
<VanessaE> please don't repeat
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: sorry ...
<VanessaE> (at least, not so quickly)
<lipe_pe> :) ok  sorry again
<VanessaE> have you looked at /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to make sure you can actually "log in"?
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: lemme see it, 1 min please
<VanessaE> and your 'rootpass' is a true root password or is it just your user password?
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: its my true pass ...
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: its my true root pass
<VanessaE> ok
<VanessaE> I ask because as you may know, ubuntu does not have a proper 'root' account by default, and hence no root passwd
<VanessaE> (security reasons)
<lipe_pe> humm
<lipe_pe> look, i was using debian, and i installed kubuntu today
<VanessaE> ok
<lipe_pe> i just can log with su now
<lipe_pe> when i type su ...
<lipe_pe> i can log as root
<BonBonTheJon> how do I force 'mv -i' to answer no to all
<lipe_pe> is it right ? is this pass that i'm using in su is the real root pass ??
<VanessaE> lipe: traditionally, yes.
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: ok ... look, when i'm adding a printer, in the end it asks me a username and pass ... what should i do ?
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: someday i just added a user and typed there and it worked
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: but i don't remember which command was that ...
<VanessaE> well you're doing it "right" but now that i think of it, there IS a setting you have to fix to let root log into cups
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: and i don't know if it works in kubuntu ...
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: in cupsd.conf ?!
<VanessaE> checking
<VanessaE> it's been a while, I have to find the page again
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: thx u veeery much !
<BonBonTheJon> any ideas on 'mv -i', looks like --reply=no is depreciated
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: tried '-f' ?
<VanessaE> try adding the username "cupsys"  to the "shadow" group in /etc/group
<VanessaE> that sounds like what I first did
<grasshopper> am i right that Kubuntu doesn't come with a Mail client by default?
<VanessaE> grasshopper: it does - kmail
<grasshopper> VanessaE: i don't find it?
<zorglu_> hidden in kontact i think
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: does that answer yes, or no
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: not an answer, a question
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: is -f the same as --reply=yes
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: hum
<grasshopper> VanessaE: if it is normally there by default, what does it mean if it didnt' install on my installation?
<VanessaE> it means I'm wrong :)
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: thx u veery much, i'll try it now... 1 min please
<VanessaE> lipe: you have to restart the machine for that change to work
<VanessaE> (at least, restart X)
<malix0> did some one else want to try this http://www.massimofidanza.it/firefox on Dapper or Edgy?
<grasshopper> VanessaE: aha! so you presumed there is a default mail client. I had also figured it might be Kmail due to it being kde, but i really don't see it
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: Ok... u know the command to do it ? i mean add a user to shadow ?!
<VanessaE> lipe: vigr usually works
<grasshopper> VanessaE: is Kmail what you use? Is it superior ot Thunderbird?
<VanessaE> grasshopper: Yes, I use it, and IMHO it is better.
<grasshopper> :o
<VanessaE> strange though, I could swear my install came with kmail from the start..
<zorglu_> grasshopper: type 'kmail' in a konsole
<grasshopper> it would seem it should, but it aint here in my menu -strange
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: so i'll use username: cupsys pass my pass ?!
<BonBonTheJon> grasshopper: do you have kontact
<grasshopper> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<VanessaE> hm, point of fact it's not in my menus either.
<VanessaE> lipe: no
<VanessaE> brb
<jose__> hola
<Digital_Pioneer> How do I access the Bootsplash and KDE splash screen settings?
<jose__> estoy liado con linux perdon
<zorglu_> VanessaE: as i remember it, kmail is installed by default, but isnt in the menu. luanchable by konsole tho
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> !uplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<VanessaE> zorglu:  right, that must have been my case too then
<jose__> sig liado pero si nadie ma ayuda es peor
<Digital_Pioneer> I tried running usplash from Konsole. It made my colors screw up.
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: something called 'usplash' is the bootplash. this page explains how to change it
<zorglu_> !es > jose__
<VanessaE> lipe: rather..  when you run vigr it should show you your /etc/groups file.  Look for "shadow" and add the word "cupsys" to the end of the line.  If you browse the file, you'll see other entries with a similar form.
<grasshopper> zorglu_: do you know if i tick ssl (secure connection); and do i tick local delivery?
<zorglu_> grasshopper: no idea of what you are talking about
<grasshopper> zorglu_: talking about Kmail configuration
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: What about KDE splash?
<VanessaE> grasshopper: only use the SSL feature if your mail server supports it (e.g. Gmail), and no, you don't want local delivery
<grasshopper> VanessaE: thx! :)
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: hmm this one is more usual. i think there are ooption in kde itself
<LeeJunFan> !ndiswrapper > LeeJunFan
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: i remember this is tunnable by theme
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: now which blabal theme is it :)
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: I just switched from Debian, which had it in the Appearance settings.
<Digital_Pioneer> It isn't there in Kubuntu
<VanessaE> speaking of splash screens, I must be the only Kubuntu user without a boot splash :)  (prolly because I prefer Lilo over grub)
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: hmm looked in kcontrol directly ?
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: GAH! There it is... Odd...
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: yep it is there in kcontrol
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: But... Then what's this thing in my K menu?
<Digital_Pioneer> "System Settings"
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: nope, the 'system setting' from the menu needs to be simplify for beginer users
<zorglu_> some simplified version
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Can I replace System Settings with KDE Control Center?
<maxime_> i need automatix
<maxime_> where download it ?
<VanessaE> maybe what they should do, instead of having a launcher for a full config utility...perhaps just a configuration wizard instead, something where you can skip steps or quit early, like in Debian's text-mode install utility
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: yep, it is not really 2 distinct things, it is only a simplified and a complete view
<VanessaE> (with a proper link to kcontrol somewhere in the menu where it belongs, for regular users who know what they're doing.
<maxime_> where dowload automatix
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: IC.
<Sanne> zorglu_, Digital_Pioneer: there's also a panel applet for the control center, if you would like to have it on the panel.
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: OK, thanks a ton!
<zorglu_> np
<grasshopper> VanessaE: i'm wondering how i can get Kmail on my Menu and taskbar?
<VanessaE> livingdaylight/grasshopper: use the KDE Menu editor
<LjL> livingdaylight: well, you could add it, but what's wrong with just using Kontact?
<VanessaE> (right click on your panel -> Configure Panels -> Menus -> [Edit K Menu]  botton near the middle of the window)
<VanessaE> eh, the options reads Configure Panel... sorry
<livingdaylight> LjL: huh, i see! Kmail is part of the Kontact package?
<LjL> livingdaylight: yeah, Kontact glues together KMail and some other apps
<livingdaylight> LjL: thx alot man
* Martijn81 is scared for any other mail app than kmail
<LjL> but kontact *is* kmail. it just has kmail as a kpart
<livingdaylight> hey, VanessaE, LjL just showed me how Kmail is part of the Kontact package, LOL, so it was there all along :)
<Martijn81> yeah, i know ;)
<Martijn81> i was just saying
<VanessaE> well there you go :)  Shows how much I've played with stuff I don't regularly use :)
<zorglu_> tsss tsss ktorrent download sequentially
<livingdaylight> we learn everyday - the PowaH of KDE! Mwuahahaha
<zorglu_> bouhh to it
<LjL> well, nobody says you must not start kmail by itself though -- if you don't like the clutter that kontact adds...
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: Hi again, it doesn't fixed the problem ...
<VanessaE> lipe:  oh..  sorry :(
<VanessaE> that's the best I can offer - can someone else help this guy out?
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: don't u know another way to fix it ?
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: thx u veeeeery much, anyway !
<VanessaE> (enable root logins to cups, assuming a real root account already exists)
<Martijn81> zorglu_: i know, someone did a good job with ktorrent the last days
<zorglu_> Martijn81: you know the coders of it ?
<Martijn81> zorglu_: a few, from online
<livingdaylight> I have sun-jave-jre1.5 installed, but using Konqueror a site tells me that plugin is missing?
<livingdaylight> do i have to configure?
<zorglu_> Martijn81: on irc ?
<Martijn81> nope, forums and mail mostly...
<Martijn81> good guys really
<zorglu_> Martijn81: ok, tell them they should do 'rarest first' that will increase the download speed
<cpk2> does kmix ignore the alsamixer settings?
<livingdaylight> anyone know where i have to point Konqueror to for the java folder?
<zorglu_> Martijn81: and, this one is personnal, add an option to avoid the 'which file you want to download' withing this torrent each time i add one :)
<Martijn81> zorglu_: i believe rarest first is what is done currently already, but i will message both :)
<zorglu_> Mar
<zorglu_> Martijn81: ok :) maybe it is only the stuff im looking which make it appears as sequential :) in anycase message them, they will discard if already done :)
<Martijn81> ok no problem
<Martijn81> already done
<zorglu_> tx
<rojanu> hi guys! i am trying to install kubuntu to a machine which has no cdrom & floppy. I have been trying to get it run on a usb pen, so far I have managed to get it run and ask for the language but then it says cdrom cannot be found
<lipe_pe> someone can tell me how can i access cups ???
<zorglu_> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zorglu_> roj
<zorglu_> rojanu: look at the above links
<livingdaylight> someone know exactly what i'm pointing Konqueror to for the java plugin?
<rojanu> ok, thanks
<lipe_pe> someone can tell me how can i know which username and pass i need to set in cups ?!?!?!
<ubuntu__> i have a wierd problem
<ubuntu__> there is no internet in kubuntu
<ubuntu__> if i disconnect my hard drive there is
<ubuntu__> does that mean something?
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu__: is this an external hard drive
<lipe_pe> someone can tell me how can i know which username and pass i need to set in cups ?!?!?!
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> its my primary hard drive
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu__: are you shutting down before you disconnect it
<ubuntu__> yes
<livingdaylight> VanessaE: do you use java in Konqueror? i can't get executable
<lipe_pe> someone can tell me how can i know which username and pass i need to set in cups ?!?!?!
<VanessaE> I don't use konq, sorry
<livingdaylight> VanessaE: pointing to /usr/lib/
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> Anyone here use java in Konqueror?
<livingdaylight> and know what version of java to install that works in Konqueror?
<VanessaE> lipe: it seems no one knows right now the answer to your question - try doing a google search, keywords like "ubuntu cups root login" might be enough
<ubuntu__> can you help me out on this one?
<ubuntu__> cuz im getting really mad
<ubuntu__> and this makes no sence
<VanessaE> ubuntu: exactly what error messages do you get?
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: ok thx u very much .. GOD bless u
<calilasseia> Hello everyone ... I have a keyboard glitch that needs sorting ...
<ubuntu__> no error
<ubuntu__> it just wont connect
<cpk2> ubuntu__: the sun package is sun-java5-bin
<ubuntu__> huh?
<VanessaE> connect in what way?  as in dhcpd (or was it dhcpcd?) can't get an address?
<ubuntu__> i think so
<ubuntu__> i dont rememver
<cpk2> ubuntu__: wrong person =P
<ubuntu__> missing domain i'm pretty sure
<VanessaE> eh, missing domain?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: the sun package is sun-java5-bin
<VanessaE> weird
<josh__> and i cant save my default gateway either
<VanessaE> we need to see the exact messages
<josh__> its 192.168.0.1
<josh__> i apply
<livingdaylight> cpk2: and that automatically configures with Konqueror?
<josh__> restart
<josh__> and the settings are gone
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i used sun-java-jre1.5
<VanessaE> well if you're booting from a liveCD there's nothing you could save to anyway that the CD would read from
<cpk2> livingdaylight: no, you will need to tell your system to use the sun java instead of the free java
<VanessaE> so it's no surprise that it won't remember that setting
<calilasseia> I've lost access to my CTRL-ALT-Fn terminals ... and I think it's a keyboard mapping problem that's at fault ....
<cpk2> livingdaylight: sorry its sun-java5-jre
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i did use sunjava - sun-java-jre is that free?
<gan|y|med> hello @ all
<josh__> does that make any sence either?
<josh__> the settings wont stay there
<livingdaylight> cpk2: lol, that is what i installed
<livingdaylight> cpk2: is that the right package?
<livingdaylight> cpk2: now how to configure that in Konqueror??
<VanessaE> Josh: you're booting from a LiveCD right?
<gan|y|med> i ahve trouble playing wmv hd files and normal asf files (w32 codecs are installed), saying: "the file is encrypted" (DRM?) any ideas how to solve this problem?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: what does java -version say?
<calilasseia> How do I check my current keyboard mappings and if they ARE at fault, change them?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: also do you see the sun package when you do update-java-alternatives -l
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i don't know what you mean now? :s
<cpk2> livingdaylight: using a terminal do those commands
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> i'm in a live cd right now
<VanessaE> calilasseia, if you're sure it's a keyboard mapping issue, then using Kde control center, Regional and Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout
<calilasseia> Thanks Vanessa ....
<cpk2> gan|y|med: i believe there is no support at all for drm in linux =(
<livingdaylight> cpk2: java version "1.4.2"
<josh__> omg this is so freaking stupid
<livingdaylight> cpk2: what exactly is the second command?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: thats old
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i thought i had installed 1.5?
<VanessaE> Josh: ok, let's try a quick experiment.  With your hard drive connected, boot up from the livecd and get to a terminal.  sudo -i to go to root.    Mount your hard drive and find the /etc folder within it.  rename /etc on your hard drive to something else like /etc-temp
<cpk2> livingdaylight: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<VanessaE> then, leaving the hard disk in place, reboot with the liveCD and see what happens
<josh__> ok
<cpk2> livingdaylight: actually before apt-get do update-java-alternatives -l and see if 1.5 is in there
<VanessaE> something tells me the liveCD is referencing your hard disk and using something it finds there to muck up your domain name or so
<goofy> whats the commany to mount
<VanessaE> be sure when you're done, to put /etc back again.
<josh__> but
<VanessaE> goofy: mount -t fstype /dev/device /mount/point
<josh__> even in a live cd with the drive connected
<josh__> there's no internet
<josh__> even with linux not installed
<malix0> some one else that would test  this http://www.massimofidanza.it/firefox/ thanks
<VanessaE> fill in fstype (e.g. nfs, xfs, reiserfs),  /dev/device (e.g. /dev/hdc) and /mount/point (e.g. /mnt)
<josh__> when i installed it there was no internet
<livingdaylight> cpk2: this is confusing: sun-java5-bin is already the newest version.
<VanessaE> Josh: you just said a few minutes ago that withOUT a hard disk installed, you were able to gain access to the 'net
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> but if the drive is connected but linux isn't installed it still wont work
<VanessaE> ok
<cpk2> livingdaylight: update-java-alternatives -l  <---- type that in a command line, it will list all the java's you have
<calilasseia> Vanessa, it worked! Thanks a bunch!
<VanessaE> then you can forget the trick I mentioned :)
<goofy> VanessaE: thanks, gui monunting isnt working for some reason
<VanessaE> calilasseia, excellent.
<josh__> ok well how about i plug it in now?
<josh__> its SATA so its got hot-swapping
<VanessaE> eh, not all SATA is hot-swappable
<VanessaE> (mine isn't)
<calilasseia> Bye everyone ...
<josh__> well mine is new
<cpk2> dont you also need hot swapping built into the kernel?
<VanessaE> well if you are sure your machine supports it, plug it in...but keep in mind what cpk2 just said - it might not work anyway
<cpk2> which I am not so sure in the prepackaged ubuntu kernel
<cpk2> i might be wrong, about kernel support for it though
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: I got it, thx for the Lord ! :D ... Could u tell me what is it for kde wallet ?? please
<VanessaE> lipe: there's one other change that might help - sudo nano /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and find the "Security Options.,....
<VanessaE> ok good :)
<goofy> VanessaE: now how do i make it mount at bootup
<VanessaE> goofy: add a line to your /etc/fstab
<goofy> alright...thanks
<josh__> what if its not supported
<josh__> can it wreck itself/
<VanessaE> device   mountpoint   fstype   options (usually "defaults)  and then two separate 0's
<VanessaE> just follow the example therein :)
<VanessaE> josh: if the hardware supports it, it'll probably be fine..  if not, yeah you could wreck it.  If the kernel doesn't support hotswap, then it probably just won't do anything
<josh__> hmm
<josh__> ok
<josh__> i'll go in
<josh__> with hd connectee
<josh__> format the partition
<josh__> and reboot
<VanessaE> what you need to do it hook the drive back up, reboot with the livecd as before and get us the exact text of those error msgs.  Use Control-S to pause the screen if you need to (Control-Q resumes)
<VanessaE> there might be something you're missing if the messages scroll by too quickly.
<josh__> m'k
<josh__> payce
<VanessaE> (this doesn't make any sense to me either, there's no reason at all why the networking subsystem should depend on the presence or absence of a hard disk..  odd)
* cpk2 wonders where livingdaylight went
<livingdaylight> cpk2: brb -sorry
<VanessaE> (you know something?  I talk way too much)
<bomber> agreed
<bomber> :-;
<VanessaE> :P
<cpk2> haha bomber
<bomber> hello
<bomber> Hawkwind: I got the repository issue all set
<bomber> i enabled them through adept which was really easy
<livingdaylight> where is the pastebin url?
<master__> question
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<VanessaE> !pastebin
<master__> how can I enter a dns server and have it stay there
<VanessaE> master: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<VanessaE> add a line like "nameserver 1.2.3.4"
<livingdaylight> cpk2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26376/
<master__> right now when I do so
<master__> and reboot it gets overwritten
<VanessaE> hrm
<livingdaylight> islam_: salaam maleikum
<manuel_> AGENTE 2012
<master__> what is hrm VanessaE?
<VanessaE> wait
<master__> ok thank you VanessaE
<livingdaylight> cpk2: you still there? :)
<manuel_> AGENTE2012
<cpk2> livingdaylight: good, you have sun java installed
<islam_> Walaikum As Salaam
<VanessaE> well since you're probably on DHCP, best option would be to add a line like the following, to /etc/init.d/bootmisc
<cpk2> livingdaylight:  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun will tell your system to use the sun java
<islam_> "None equals Him."
<islam_>  http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<VanessaE> echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<livingdaylight> cpk2: thats right strange that java 1.4 showed up?
<VanessaE> since the network comes up before bootmisc runs, that's a good place to put that line (be sure you have two >>
<master__> thank you
<cpk2> livingdaylight: 1.4 was probably the free java
<VanessaE> marks, not just one)
<livingdaylight> cpk2: thx alot man!
<cpk2> livingdaylight: once you do  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun do java -version again
<master__> VanessaE:  thank you very much
<VanessaE> yw.
<VanessaE> sometimes it's easier to do it the "wrong" way :)
<VanessaE> lipe: what did you mean earlier about kdewallet?
<lipe_pe> someone can tell me, how can i make a remote access using vnc ?!! please
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: i just want to know, please, what is it for ?!
<VanessaE> lipe: it stores passwords for other kde apps
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i was ahead of you there ;) here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26377/
<VanessaE> it's a secure method as it keeps things encrypted and can itself be protected by a master password...  personally I hate it :)
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: ehehehehe, thx u very much
<lipe_pe> VanessaE:  Vanessa, could u tell me how can i make a remote access with vnc ?!
<VanessaE> no clue, I've never touched vnc
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: thx u very much !
<VanessaE> if I need remote access to a box I usually just use ssh
<livingdaylight> cpk2: so, my question remains how does Konqueror read java. I was trying everything i could to point konqueror to the java path /usr/lib/java
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: me too... but i just want to test the vnc ...
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: it seems to be very cool
<VanessaE> try this site:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<VanessaE> that looks like what you want
<lipe_pe> VanessaE: thx u veeeery much, again ! :D
<VanessaE> Google is Your Friend (tm) :)
* livingdaylight wonders where cpk2 went to....:)
<manuel_> HOLA
<VanessaE> hello
<livingdaylight> hola manuel_ ! que passa contigo?
<manuel_> ESTOY PERDIDO
<VanessaE> please don't type in all capitals
<livingdaylight> manuel_: ah, bienvenido
<manuel_> ok
<manuel_> iam lose
<livingdaylight> manuel_: #kubuntu-es
<livingdaylight> manuel_: yes, you are lost
<livingdaylight> manuel_: #ubuntu-es
<manuel_> can you helpme
<livingdaylight> manuel_: i am even more lost than you, but i am willing to try. Others here canmaybe help too. Best to just ask
<livingdaylight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> am i lost?
<livingdaylight> LjL: nah...you're one of the pros here ;)
<livingdaylight> LjL: i was referring to me only
<cpk2> livingdaylight: sorry was doing a simple script to help my laziness
<cpk2> livingdaylight: that should tell konq to use sun java now?
<LjL> and i was just contributing to the athmosphere of lostness ;P
<manuel_> see i dont know how to use this chat
<LjL> manuel_: well, you're using it right now...
<manuel_> were you come from
<josh_> ok
<josh_> i was on here a while ago
<josh_> about the internet
<livingdaylight> cpk2: well...maybe i have to undo something but it isn't reading java just as it is now. I had been tinkering earlier tryingto point konqueror path to java
<josh_> its working now
<josh_> but only if i reset the dhcp settings
<josh_> every boot
<josh_> which is stupid
<josh_> omg
<cpk2> livingdaylight: in konq go to tools > html settings > enable java
<manuel_> ivingdaylight_:were you come from
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i got that enabled already. I undid everything i had done before with the 'path' thing and now it works!
<livingdaylight> manuel_: i dont know, but my name is livingdaylight not ivingdaylight
<cpk2> livingdaylight: well good to hear =)
<manuel_> escusame
<livingdaylight> manuel_: if you want a social chat #ubuntuforums is better, ok? This channel is for real problems related to Kubuntu
<livingdaylight> cpk2: hey, you were magic there with those commands - couldn't have done it without you - huge thx!
<manuel_> livingdaylight_: ijust install kubuntu for the first time can you tellme were can i find help
<livingdaylight> manuel_: sure, check out http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<manuel_> livingdaylight_:tankyou and escuse my english iam puertorican
<livingdaylight> manuel_: you can find spanish support in #kubuntu-es and #ubuntu-es
<livingdaylight> manuel_: type: /join #kubuntu-es or type /join #ubuntu-es and you can get support in spanish
<manuel_> #kubuntu-es
<livingdaylight> manuel_: no, i said type: /join #kubuntu-es
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> how do I make it so that I can double-click a shell script and it'll open in a konqueror window?
<bobbyd> at the moment, nothing happens when I double-click...
<dudu29> #rio
<LjL> bobbyd: actually, what i guess happens is that the script is executed...
<LjL> bobbyd: you can right click, select "Open with", and choose some editor like Kate. or select "Other", and if you want, from there you can probably make opening with Kate or whatever the default double-click action
<LjL> not entirely sure that's a good idea however
<Sanne> bobbyd, LjL: I just did a test with a small script, it doesn't get executed here. It does when I call it from a terminal. I guess shell scripts somehow need to be run from a terminal, so right now I don't have a solution.
<LjL> Sanne: i did the same test, and nothing happens, which makes me thing it gets executed... what makes you think it doesn't?
<LjL> Sanne: hm, you're correct actually
<Sanne> LjL: I wrote a script with that does a: 'touch testfile'. I don't see the file created when I double click, but it gets created when I run it from konsole.
<LjL> Sanne: well, i'm guessing perhaps konqueror just looks at the fact that it's an executable, and tries to execute it, without looking at the initial #! line, and you get a "not a binary file" error that you can't see...
<Sanne> LjL: yeah, that may be.
<LjL> (more on the lines of "not an ELF executable" though, just not to be too sloppy with terminology)
<dec_> I am new to linux and I was wondering do you have to run gnome applications in gnome and not in kde?  and will it alter the way the application runs?
<Sanne> LjL: hmmm, there are options like "run in terminal" when you create an entry in the kde menu or in the launcher. If we could duplicate that, maybe it would work.
<livingdaylight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanne> dec_: you can run Gnome apps in KDE and vice versa, you just would need to install the dependent libraries (which gets installed automatically, if you install through the package manager)
<JimmyGreen> gnome / kde apps will run under whichever, if the correct libraries are installed
<Sanne> dec_: for example, I use The Gimp, a gtk app, in Kubuntu fine.
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dec_> I recently copied a dvd using gnomebaker in the kde environment and the copy was not good at all
<LjL> Sanne: ah, nevermind... i think the script *gets* executed
<dec_> has anyone experienced problems with gnomebaker as far as poor blocky quality?
<LjL> Sanne: only, if you touch a file, it touches it in your home dir, and not in the dir the script is actually located (desktop, i'm guessing)
<livingdaylight> says that nvidia-kernel-srouce is not needed in ubuntu 'coz its already in the kernel. That obviously applies to Kubuntu aswell?
<Sanne> dec_: I won't think the desktop env is the problem, because as I know the burning tools all use the same command line programs as a backend anyway (not sure about gnomebaker, though)
<Sanne> LjL: good catch, checking
<Sanne> LjL: there it is, ~/testfile
<dec_> any suggestions as to a good burning program I have used k3b and gnomebaker and both have fizzled out
<Sanne> LjL: so it gets executed, but without any output, because there's nothing to output to.
<livingdaylight> says that nvidia-kernel-srouce is not needed in ubuntu 'coz its already in the kernel. That obviously applies to Kubuntu aswell, yes?
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dec_> any suggestions as to a good burning program? I have used k3b and gnomebaker and both have fizzled out
<Sanne> dec_: I have good success with k3b, never used any other app under Linux, so that's my only recommendation, sorry...
<dec_> I keep getting a error code 11 when using k3b and it knocks me off any input
<dec_> Oh with the error code is sigsevg
<LjL> Sanne: well, we could discuss whether automatically opening a terminal could be a better idea i suppose...
<Sanne> livingdaylight: I didn't install nvidia-kernel-source for my nvidia driver, so I guess, yes, it's already available. I needed to install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules for my running kernel (doublecheck on the package names, quoting from memory)
<LjL> Sanne: but then, on the other hand, you could have scripts that call kdialog or whatever, for which you actually don't *want* a terminal
<dec_> I keep getting the error code 11 sigsevg anybody experience this before
<redphoenix> alright, Firefox 2 saves your session and lets you resume it, that'll help me out A LOT, since it crashes so freaking much for me!
<Sanne> LjL: yeah, my line of thought also... depends on the kind of script in question, I guess.
<livingdaylight> Sanne: thx, for that. the guide didn't say anything about linux-restricted-modules, i don't think
<Sanne> livingdaylight: that may be, should be fixed. Usually you have it already installed, *unless* you changed your kernel.
<Sanne> livingdaylight: there's a wiki opage that is a bit more detailed, should I look it up for you?
<dec_> I keep getting the error code 11 sigsevg anybody experience this before using k3b?
<livingdaylight> Sanne: could you? i'd be much obliged
<Sanne> livingdaylight: ok, this is actually for Ubuntu/Gnome, but you would get details on the packages to install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<livingdaylight> thx, Sanne
<Sanne> livingdaylight: yw, and good luck
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dec_> I keep getting the error code 11 sigsevg anybody experience this before using k3b?
<Dark_Vampire> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dark_Vampire> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<livingdaylight> Sanne: this is the error i keep getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26387/ maybe you can comment?
<Sanne> livingdaylight: looking
<Sanne> livingdaylight: this just means your xorg.conf got altered and the saved checksum doesn't match. Just do what it says to update the checksum (and maybe make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf just in case before proceeding). After that, type: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Sanne> livingdaylight: after that, again: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<livingdaylight> Sanne: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum is one command?
<Sanne> livingdaylight: yes, actually it's two commands, joined by the so called pipe "|". It is one line.
<SbCl3> i'm on a live CD, and i just installed bittorrent/bittorrent-gui
<SbCl3> what's the name of the program so that i can access it from the shell (doesn't show up on the menu)
<SbCl3> ?
<livingdaylight> Sanne: ok, and the backup command is? : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup ?
<Sanne> livingdaylight: with a prepended sudo, otherwise looks fine :)
<livingdaylight> Sanne: yea... : )
<bLaZeD> whats better to use adduser or useradd?
<Sanne> livingdaylight: if the xserver doesn't start, you would have to restore the xorg.cong backup from the terminal without the gui.
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: They are both one in the samw
<Hawkwind> s/samw/same
<Sanne> bLaZeD: on of those is a friendly frontend to the other... dunno which is which though
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, ahh good deal
<bLaZeD> Sanne, ahh
<bLaZeD> thank u both
<bLaZeD> =)
<josh_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> livingdaylight is gonna do ctl+alt+backspace - wish me luck
<Sanne> livingdaylight: good luck!
<livingdaylight> :)
<bLaZeD> hmm am i crazy or did when u ran useradd it asked for the users real name,login name,password,and if it should be added to any groups and such
<rance> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bLaZeD> !adduser
<ubotu> adduser: Add and remove users and groups. In component main, is important. Version 3.80ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 796 kB
<bLaZeD> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> anyone know what this means ?... adduser: Only one or two names allowed
<redphoenix> anybody here upgrade to Firefox 2 RC yet?
<Sanne> bLaZeD: sorry, I only used adduser for adding my normal user to another group, which was easy. But try 'man adduser' if you haven't already, it should tell you the options.
<bLaZeD> Sanne, yea i got a weird error with adduser so im now resorting to the gui way :/ ....but i think its gonna work
<UniX> hi everyone
<bLaZeD> Sanne, but thanks for the info
<Sanne> bLaZeD: heh, sometimes the Gui is just nice and comfy. ;) You're welcome.
<UniX> can anyone help me out with super karamba?
<UniX> can anyone help me out with super karamba?
<UniX> who can help me out with super karamba?
<Dark_Vampire> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<sorush20> !udf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> is kde 3.5.5 available in any ubuntu sources yet
<sorush20> how do I write to udf format cdrw in kubuntu?
<UniX> how do you i install super karamba under kubuntu?
<Sanne> night all
<flaccid> UniX: k3b udf support is ok now afaik
<jmichaelx> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> jmichaelx: which source
<UniX> flaccid what do you mean with afaik>
<UniX> ??
<jmichaelx> flaccid: the first source listed on kubuntu.org
<flaccid> as far as i know
<UniX> ok what does k3b udf support is ok mean @flaccid?
<flaccid> jmichaelx: hmm can't find a source listed on the homepage
<flaccid> UniX: dont understand
<jmichaelx> brb
<UniX> flaccid with did u mean by this whole sentences? UniX: k3b udf support is ok now afaik
<flaccid> UniX: i think k3b can do udf. in the past the udf support was not complete, but i think it is now
<UniX> oic
<UniX> i am a newbee could u please explain me what k3b and udf. stand for?
<flaccid> kde3 burner
<MasterEvilAce> Anyone here installed Vista before?
<flaccid> universal disk format
<flaccid> but from what i have read udf support in linux is still patchy
<KBTU> what does k3b and udf hast to do with super karamba?
<KBTU> has
<pacman> flaccid: I almost got it working right...heh
<flaccid> pacman: what working ?
<pacman> flaccid: torcs
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> KBTU: no idea
<pacman> flaccid: the fps is still wicked slow
<flaccid> oh i'm talking to the wrong person
<flaccid> UniX all that was meant for sorush20
<KBTU> ok
<flaccid> UniX: sorry ignore what i was saying, it was meant for sorush20. to install superkaramba install the superkaramba package with your favourite package manager
* flaccid just woke up
<KBTU> can anyone help me out with how to install super karamba? I tried it over the console but it says erroe
<KBTU> error
<flaccid> eg. sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<rance> im having a little trouble with ssh its listening on my external interface (nmap confirmed) but sshing INTO my box doesnt work, the error I get is "Permission Denied" but I dont understand why?
<flaccid> KBTU what is the error
<rance> I can ssh to the box from an INTERNAL interface
<fildo> well i hope so rance
<Dark_Vampire> uhm I've got a problem installing sun-java5
<rance> I hope so what?
<jmichaelx> flaccid: did you find that source? i have 3.5.5 installed now
<KBTU> first i type cd /home/thk/superkaramba-0.39
<flaccid> jmichaelx: there was no source listed on the homepage
<fildo> that u can ssh to a box from an interface
<KBTU> so far so gud
<rance> oh, ok
<jmichaelx> flaccid: just click on the link below the announcement of 3.5.5
<Dark_Vampire> he cant find the package and somebody told me i should allow universe packages
<flaccid> KBTU: 0.40 is available from ubuntu sources
<rance> well, I dont see why its listening on the external interface but not validating user passwords
<Dark_Vampire> but in the adept manager the "view" menu points are grey and i cant click them
<jmichaelx> flaccid: i just used deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<binaryflow> Is something wrong with the dapper plf source on freecontrib.org?
<binaryflow> apt-get says public key is not available.
<KBTU> where do i find the ubuntu sources i am running kubuntu? @ flaccid?
<fildo> what u after KBTU
<fildo> source.list generator ?
<fildo> nice, kde 3.5.5 out
<KBTU> i have to restart will be back
<flaccid> KBTU: its in the main source, so you should just be able to sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<flaccid> sweet upgrading kde now
<fildo> 208m
<fildo> tho
<flaccid> yay 2h download
<dennister> oops...didn't realize I was still logged in
<fildo> thats a bad thing ? dennister
<dennister> heheh...dinner party is over now
<jmichaelx> flaccid: dial-up?
<dennister> does anyone know if the 3.5.4 version of kde is going to be n the repositories soon?
<flaccid> jmichaelx: might as well be. its called telstra bigpond rip off adsl
<jmichaelx> lol
<fildo> ehhe
<fildo> a pigeon would be quicker
<fildo> ok time to reboot
<Homer> KDE 3.5.5 is out?
<binaryflow> flaccid: how are you updating kde?  What source are you using?
<bioticpro> anyone know how to make the "Windows" key on the keyboard not be a modifier, and actually do a command itself?
<flaccid> binaryflow: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<fildo> Homer: affirmative
* flaccid looks at topic
<fildo> too much effort
<fildo> :p
<flaccid> i guess its another day of procrastinating for me
<Homer> is there a changelog?
<fildo> soon we procrastinate together!
<rojikaru> I'm already procastinating.
<Homer> nm
<Homer> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.5.php
<flaccid> yep
<Homer> yay more khtml imporvements
<Homer> go go go
<binaryflow> Never mind about my plf question - ubuntu plf is shut down.
<Dark_Vampire> why do start kate if i try to run a shell skript?
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: kate
<Dark_Vampire> kate is a text editor
<flaccid> indeed :)
<KaiHanari> Dark_Vampire: windows
<KaiHanari> :/
<Dark_Vampire> ???
<KaiHanari> lol
<flaccid> its location is /usr/bin/kate
<KaiHanari> Dark_Vampire, thought you were a bot
<Dark_Vampire> oh :D
<Dark_Vampire> no I'm not
<Dark_Vampire> but i tryed to run shell scripts, but when i do, kate opens and the script and nothing else...
<InteliWasp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<InteliWasp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having a really weird problem with ubuntu....
<Random_Transit> i have various apps starting to memory leak for no good reason
<Random_Transit> namely, Amarok, Firefox, GAIM, Nautilus, and KTorrent
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: i think thats because its waiting to close kate before it executes the next line?
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never had a problem with them
<Admiral_Chicago> Firefox, kind of but that's after heavy use.
<Admiral_Chicago> gaim, no.
<Admiral_Chicago> Ktorrent, I haven't used in a few months
<Random_Transit> could this be a kernel issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> the biggest problem I have in compiz
<Admiral_Chicago> Random_Transit: i doubt it
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: What makes you think all those apps have memory leaks ?
<Dark_Vampire> flaccid: no i mean, if i run a shell script that should install sthg, why opens kate at all and no installation is done?
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: consult the author of the shell script :)
<flaccid> i dont' know what is in the shell script..
<Random_Transit> because i'll be working away and suddenly, things start to lag like crazy....so much so, that i can't even move the mouse or type
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: If it was a memory leak in those apps, everyone would experience that
<Random_Transit> hmm
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: Sounds like a hardware issue possibly
<Hawkwind> I use ktorrent, firefox and gaim and don't have those issues.  Nautilus you'd have to talk to the Ubuntu/Gnome guys in #Ubuntu
<Random_Transit> hawkwind....i also use Gentoo on the same machine...and i've yet to see these issues on my gentoo install
<Dark_Vampire> flaccid: but this happend with the Firefox installation, too.. but firefox i could install with apt-get install ...
<flaccid> Random_Transit: its a different machine, different install etc. can't compare them
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: How much RAM is in the box and what are the specs of the box ?
<Momal> What is the best way to free up physical memory under linux?.. seems my box is chewing up 1.8gb lol. I have few things running but when I look in the process list via system guard they don't seem to use that much and when I close them the memory just goes to another thing lol.
<Random_Transit> flaccid, it's the same machine
<Hawkwind> Momal: You don't want to
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: need more info
<Hawkwind> Momal: Linux handles RAM completely different than Windows, meaning.......
<Hawkwind> Momal: The more RAM that is being used, the better since Linux puts it all in cache
<Hawkwind> Momal: It frees the RAM as the system or apps need it
<Momal> Hawkwind: So if I try to run vmware and use 1gb of ram linux will auto sort it out for me ?
<flaccid> Random_Transit: ok. still can't really assume anything yet. could still be hardware...
<Hawkwind> Momal: So if you don't reboot for 3 months, you could RAM cached from a few weeks ago possibly depending on what you've done with your system in that time
<Random_Transit> hawkwind: 900Mhz AMD Athlon, 320 MB RAM, 3 HDDs: 100GB, 80GB, 20GB, respectively
<Hawkwind> Momal: Absolutely
<Admiral_Chicago> Momal: *nix uses all the memory, but not to run things kinda to prepare the system for running apps
<Dark_Vampire> flaccid: but a other question i got more important for the moment is: how can i allow to get multiverse things in adept manager? the view menu is all grey and i cant click the menu points there
<Momal> awsome thanks :)
<Random_Transit> i've been using ubuntu for over a year, and haven't seen problems until now
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: That's probably part of the problem.  Try using a light weight window manager like fluxbox or Xfce
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: is multiverse in your sources.list
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: Though 320MB can KDE, preferably best to run it on a machine with 512MB if possible.  The more RAM the better of course.  And depending on what else you are doing that little bit of RAM can cause problems
<rich_> hello
<Random_Transit> hawkwind...again. i've been using GNOME and KDE for years on this very machine
<Dark_Vampire> flaccid: how do i know that?
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: That means absolutely nothing, honestly
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: Have you run memtest for atleast 12 - 16 hours to see that your RAM isn't going bad ?
<rich_> TALK TO ME PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: i think its this in the sources.list: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Random_Transit> no i haven't
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: That would be a good place to start
<Random_Transit> besides memtest, might it be a good idea to increase my swap space?
<flaccid> hardware has been known to randomly die
<Momal> rich_: hi... don't talk in caps :)... your best just to say your problem :p
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: I'd install smartmontools and run the smartd service to check your drive status regularly as well.  Could be a dying harddrive causing issues
<flaccid> Random_Transit: nope. linux manages memory fine.
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: How much swap space do you have ?
<Random_Transit> 1gig
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: That is way too much swap space as it is
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: So the answer is no, don't increase the size of swap
<Dark_Vampire> flaccid: the problem is i cant open any of the menus in the view menu in adept manager and so i cant even allow multiverse...
<Hawkwind> !repos > Dark_Vampire
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Read what the bot just told you in pm
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: let me have a look, you probably have to add it manually yourself to sources.list
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Follow the instructions to get all the sources you need
<tomaz> ppl, anyone here having a problem with konqueror 3.5.5?
<Dark_Vampire> thanks hawkwind
<Hawkwind> tomaz: Define your problem as we can't read your mind
<rich_> hello
<Hawkwind> rich_: If you have a question, please feel free to just ask
<tomaz> yup, i just upgraded the system to 3.5.5,
<rich_> i am shy to
<tomaz> and when i'm viewing a folder using the filter to search it's contents
<Random_Transit> well. thanks for the memtest idea, hawkwind....btw, do i need to let my system idle while that runs?
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: that is weird
<Hawkwind> rich_: Then we won't be able to help you unless we know what you need help with
<Hawkwind> Random_Transit: It's best to run it over night while you sleep
<tomaz> if i exit the folder, and return to it, the konqueror crashes
<Random_Transit> ok
<tomaz> anyone can try this to see if crashes too?
<tomaz> (dapper drake)
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, I don't have 3.5.5 in Dapper installed.  I'm still using 3.5.3 as I had issues with 3.5.4
<VanessaE> I dunno about konq but the latest firefox build that came in earlier today crashes any time you try to open the preferences dialog
<ironfroggy> any idea why Dynamic Playlists have stopped working in Amarok?
<VanessaE> (on edgy, though...crashes are to be expected for now)
<Dark_Vampire> Hawkwind: then theres another problem... Manage Repositories is grey and unclickable, too :(
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: Latest firefox in Dapper today ??
<ironfroggy> they just show the last playlist as already played and repopulating them does not work.
<VanessaE> hawk: in edgy
<rich_> can some1 private chat me????????????????????????????
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Edit the file manually
<VanessaE> think it came in today or maybe it was last night
<rich_> can some1 private chat me????????????????????????????
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: Hah, wrong channel then.
<VanessaE> rich, talk here please
<tomaz> yeh, but i'm on dapper
<Hawkwind> rich_: Please stop.  Ask your question here so everyone can see and help you
<VanessaE> hawk: oh, nono not trying to get help, just tossing that out as a comparison
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: Right, but you can't compare those unfortunately :P
<VanessaE> heh
<VanessaE> true
<Dark_Vampire> Hawkwind: i dont know how to... I'm a real newbee :(
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Type that into a terminal
<flaccid> Dark_Vampire: i do not know why its greyed out
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Are you running Dapper or Edgy ?
<Dark_Vampire> edgy
<Hawkwind> Bingo!
<Hawkwind> It's a known issue in Edgy
<flaccid> ah yeah bingo!
<flaccid> hehe
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Might ask in #Ubuntu+1
<rich_> OK how do i get the girl every likes
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Also take note, Edgy is still not final, so you shouldn't be using it yet if you're not familiar with how things work
<flaccid> rich_: you kidnap her
<Hawkwind> rich_: Wrong channel to be asking that in
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Edgy won't be released for another 2 weeks.  It's still beta, meant to break quite often
<Dark_Vampire> hawkwind: somebody told me yesterday that edgy is almost done and it would be good for me :(
<VanessaE> Well, I'm one girl everyone seems to like :)  but I'm taken, so go away
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: You shouldn't have listened to them if you are new to Linux or Ubuntu
<rich_> how do i change chann???????????????????????els
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: If you've been using Linux a year or so and know what you're doing, then that is highly possible
<Hawkwind> rich_: /join #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<Hawkwind> rich_: Type that exactly
<flaccid> rich_: /part #kubuntu then /join #channel
<Hawkwind> /join #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<Dark_Vampire> Hawkwind: i see... but i told them that I'm new on linux... well...
<flaccid> can't do much about misinformation
<VanessaE> btw, is KDE 3.5.5 worth the upgrade from 3.5.4?
<tomaz> VanessaE: i'm having crashes in konqueror with 3.5.5
<VanessaE> hm, ok
<VanessaE> well I'll wait on it *reads release notes anyway*
<tomaz> and when i'm viewing a folder using the filter to search it's contents, f i exit the folder, and return to it, the konqueror crashes
<foodcoman> Hello.
<Digital_Pioneer> Can I use the "Convert to Christian Ubuntu" script on Kubuntu?
<foodcoman> My update to 3.5.5 messed up my fonts.  They are rough.  Any tips?
<VanessaE> dare I ask what that script does?
<VanessaE> foodcoman, have you checked that antialiasing didn't get turned off?
<foodcoman> Checking.
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Do you know who it was that told you that information ?
<foodcoman> Its enabled.
<tomaz> my fonts are beautiful in 3.5.5
<tomaz> but konqueror crashes
<Dark_Vampire> Hawkwind: intellikey and somebody else here
<Hawkwind> Exactly what I figured
<tomaz> foodcoman, can you check something to me? check if the konqueror has the same bug here?
<tomaz> open and select a folder, and filter it's contents.  exit the folder, and return to it, the konqueror crashes
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: Not to be rude, but intelikey isn't someone you should listen to when it comes to what version of the distro you should use.  He's a bit more experienced, but he also didn't know that Edgy is still in beta
<foodcoman> I changed antialiasing to medium and had to open a new app.
<foodcoman> Looks  better.
<VanessaE> oh good
<flaccid> convert to christain script wtf
<foodcoman> I think that version installs squid with Dans Gaurdian.
<foodcoman> Filtering proxy.
<Dark_Vampire> Hawkwind: well i told him that I've seen thats still in beta but he told me then that its done in 2 weeks so that this 2 weeks wouldnt be to worry about.....-.-
<Blacken> Dark_Vampire: Anyone who tells you that sort of thing doesn't have your best interests in mind.
<Hawkwind> Dark_Vampire: That is simply and completely wrong information.  I totally agree with what Blacken just stated
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Please repeat that, I don't think I've heard that before. ;)
<Momal> lol!.... yea 2 weeks in the linux world can mean a whole lot...
<foodcoman> VanessaE: Thanks for the antialiasing tip.
<flaccid> more to the point, why upgrade now to a beta when the final is avail in 2 weeks
<foodcoman> tomaz: doing your test
<tomaz> tanks
<VanessaE> you're welcome, but you found the fix yourself :)
<Hawkwind> Blacken: I forgot what I said, sorry :P
<foodcoman> tomaz: Cant get your crash.
<VanessaE> I plan to stick with dapper for a while longer (a few months prolly), just to make sure edgy's good and ironed out first. :)
<flaccid> Vanessa: same
<flaccid> such a lovely name too VanessaE
<VanessaE> thanks
<VanessaE> oops
<VanessaE> well now that said, I'll say a proper goodbye.  Night all :)
<tomaz> hum... then is some problem here
<tomaz> but what could do this problem?
<physicsnick> dear #kubuntu, i accidentally deleted /etc/inetd.conf. is this a terribly important file? is there a way to undelete it? can someone with kubuntu pastebin theirs for me?
<dennister> Lord, writing emails can take forever when there are sensitive topics...g'nite all
<josh_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Momal> that should probly be updated to say beryl instead of compiz
<Hawkwind> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Momal> there is a channel for beryl | #beryl |
<Hawkwind> physicsnick: You could remove xinetd and reinstall it and get that file back possibly
<Hawkwind> Momal: But our support channel is #Ubuntu-XGL
<Momal> arr my bad :p
<physicsnick> hawkwind, it's not xinetd it's inetd
<Momal> Hawkwind: were you the one that suggested "Wink" to me ?
<Hawkwind> physicsnick: It comes from xinetd though
<Hawkwind> Momal: Possibly
<physicsnick> ah
<physicsnick> i'm purging xinetd now
<physicsnick> thanks
<Momal> Hawkwind: you know how to get to work? lol.. seems vncsever wont start for it... and will it work when im running xgl ?
<Hawkwind> Probably won't work with XGL, nor vnc I'd assume
<Hawkwind> Momal: Big article on Wink on linux.com just yesterday or the day before
<foodcoman> I have 2 packages that wont update: kdeedu and kdenetwork.  Anyone know the command that makes dpkg clean stuff up?
<Momal> oh i'll have a look for it thanks :)..
<Hawkwind> Momal: http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=7589
<Hawkwind> Momal: Sorry, it was on madpenguin.org actually
<Momal> Hawkwind: Thanks
<Hawkwind> No problem
<Momal> lol my bad on the vnc was thinking another program :p
<Momal> Hawkwind: seems I just get segmentation fault when trying to run :(
<Dark_Vampire> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<josh_> #ubuntu-xgl
<danny500> does anybody know were I can find the file for aMSN that has a record of my loggin passwords?
<danny500> anybody?
<Hawkwind> I don't know anyone who even uses aMSN.  Most people use Gaim
<Hawkwind> Or kopete
<danny500> I know
<flaccid> danny500: look in ~/.amsn
<danny500> yeah
<flaccid> i think the passwords are hashed
<Momal> Anyway to make programs share the audio?... on the occassion programs like amarok, kaffeine, vlc their audio stop when running another program that uses sound :S
<Momal> and I have to restart it to get sound again
<Hawkwind> Momal: Does your soundcard support multiple channels ?
<h> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<h> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<HELP> hey guys
<flaccid> some audio progams require for access to the audio card, like amarok
<flaccid> if the card isn't multiplex, then can't do anything
<helppapa> i just powered up my external harddrive via USB and im trying to write to it but it doesnt give me permission. its a windows partition and right now im on kubuntu live cd
<helppapa> anyone got any ideas?
<flaccid> for=full
<neddiW> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.5.php
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  you mean a "NTFS" partition? or is it vfat?
<flaccid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<helppapa> im pretty sure its NTFS
<Momal> hawkwind: I assume so.... its on my mobo (gigabyte k8n sli pro).... says 8channel audio on the website for its info
<flaccid> !ntfswrite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfswrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<helppapa> hm?
<helppapa> r u giving me clues flaccid? lol
<flaccid> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<flaccid> yeah i'm trying to find the write ntfs entry
<helppapa> oh thank you
<flaccid> writing to ntfs is still experimental ad not recommended really
<helppapa> im simply trying to save a file from the browser into it but i cant =\
<flaccid> but you can do it
<helppapa> ohh
<flaccid> ntfs read is no problem, write is different
<flaccid> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<helppapa> yea =\ i tried changing permissions on properties no go either
<flaccid> there it is
<helppapa> thanx man
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> the mount probably requires masking
<helppapa> when you say its not safe does that mean everything can be whiped or something by mistake?
<helppapa> lol
<flaccid> i would expect that as a worst case scenario
<helppapa> oh ok thanx
<flaccid> now if only windows could read ext* fs
<helppapa> haha
<helppapa> that would be sweet
<flaccid> yeah never will happen :(
<helppapa> hey do you have any idea why OS tables on windows look so sharp and on linux they usually look kinda bland?
<helppapa> just wondering why windows gets such sharp tables
<helppapa> a table should be a table...
<flaccid> what sort of table? a coffee table, a poke table?
<helppapa> lol
<helppapa> like the tables used with a hex color for simple things like window borders
<helppapa> or the close button up and down scroll arrows
<helppapa> etc
<flaccid> using a good theme eliminants the blandness
<helppapa> just the ones on the OS itself
<flaccid> linux != windows
<helppapa> hm i guess i havnt come across any good ones
<helppapa> none of them seem sharp
<helppapa> oh well hehe
<flaccid> most of them look better than windows
<flaccid> helppapa: http://kde-look.org go sick..
* flaccid is installing kde 3.5.5
<helppapa> yea im on that one right now
<helppapa> i think
<helppapa> the top looks great, definitely better than windows
<helppapa> but thats an image though..
<flaccid> with a bit of exploring you'll find what you want
<helppapa> the tables is what im wondering about. just the basic hex # behind a sized table
<flaccid> i still don't know what these tables are you are talking about
<helppapa> like the grey parts
<helppapa> usually
<flaccid> yes you can change the colour of them
<helppapa> the scrolling buttons and arrows
<helppapa> hm
<helppapa> thanx :] 
<flaccid> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<flaccid> something to spend hours playing with^^^
<helppapa> hehe
<flaccid> you could make it exactly how you want if you wanna learn how to create themes/styles
<helppapa> yea im thinking about contributing me stuff i do art but no developing at all =\
<flaccid> heh so sick of seing this in my konsole ** (process:4732): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Dr_willis> I want a GEOS theme. :)
<Dr_willis> like the old C64 Geos
<flaccid> havnt you made that yet Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Nope.. Been working on my PORN icons
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> hehe
<vilefridge> It looks like GRUB installs by default to the first HD.  Is it possible to install GRUB to hdc instead of hda?  What would this command look like?
<Dr_willis> well can a collection of 'rear ends' be considered porn if they are icon sized?
<Dr_willis> vilefridge,  alternative install cd - has that option.  dont think its doable with the live cd.
<flaccid> dunno
<Dr_willis> after an inatsll you can edit the  menu.lst I think to have update-grub install it somewhere else
<Dr_willis> or learn all about grub and do it manually
<vilefridge> Dr_willis: alright thanks, I'll look into that :)
<Dr_willis> grub is one of those things worth learning ALL about
<flaccid> !find egg
<ubotu> Found: kfouleggs, egg, eggdrop, eggdrop-data, gcpegg (and 1 others)
<flaccid> can someone add http://blog.siliconchaos.net/articles/2006/06/20/my-desktop-got-eggd to ubotu under eggd or something?
<Hawkwind> What is eggd ?
<flaccid>  ** (process:4337): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL failed
<flaccid> a but/error
<Hawkwind> !eggd
<ubotu> If you are getting errors similar to these: ** (process:4337): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL failed  Please take a look at this page for the fix: http://blog.siliconchaos.net/articles/2006/06/20/my-desktop-got-eggd
<Hawkwind> flaccid: That good for ya ?
<flaccid> legend
<flaccid> lots of people with be happy with that
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I agree.  That's a nice helpful bit of information
<Hawkwind> I get those errors as well and am now about to see if this fixes it :)
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> i only just stumbled across that site from the mailing list archive
<Momal> thats weird.. as soon as you said about that error I just installed something with adept and saw it in the console window :S
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, I should actually post that onto my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ forums as well
<flaccid> jeje
<flaccid> i just upgraded to kde 3.5.5 and my kdm configuration was overwritten. why did it do that?
<Dr_willis> I would guess it backed up the original  somewhere..
<flaccid> what is the config filename?
<Dr_willis> locate kdm | less
<flaccid> kdmrc i assume
<flaccid> Dr_willis: that will reveal a lot
<Dr_willis>   /etc/kde3/kdm
<Dr_willis> It showed me where all the kdm configs are at...
<Dr_willis> so YeS it did reveal a lot.
<Dr_willis> Linux tip#1 - Think. :)
<flaccid> my question was actually why
<flaccid> linux tip#1 read question
<Dr_willis> i would guess that the package mantiker dident put in a 'ask to overwrite' because as far as i have seen Very few config files are treated that way
<Dr_willis> the only one i know of that is treated specially is the xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> There may be others.. but ive never seen  apt-get ask about them.
<flaccid> it asked about a couple , but that was coz i was installing while kde running so the conf was overwritten during installation and asked to keep old or replace with new
<flaccid> but not kdmrc
<flaccid> also my konsole font has gone bold
<Dr_willis> I think i saw it once ask about the samba config.
<flaccid> and i can't get it to go to regular for anything
<Dr_willis> I knwo the redhat/rpm system  keeps tracks by just backing up the altered configs to somename.backup.date (i think)
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> thing is if the new version has new config directives, how can it enable those and mantain existing config
<Dr_willis> its an interesting problem of what to do.. Gentoo lets you compare the changes/see the diff's and so on.
<flaccid> so package managment is far from perfect and its 2006..
<Dr_willis> I doubt if it ever will be perfect. :P
<Search4Lancer> arrrgh there are two packages that it won't even let me remove... I couldn't install them because something went wrong, and now it won't let me remove them, it's telling me I should reinstall them before removing them
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<Search4Lancer> I don't remember what for files it was before that I edited to somewhat fix broken packages and let me use the package system again
<Dr_willis> ive resorted to using 'aptitude' to fix a few issues simile rto that in the past.. it seems a bit more agressive about fixing things.
<Dink> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/805018  <---- Konqueror crash... Happened after recent update... Anyone have ideas or experienced it ??
<Search4Lancer> well I don't have much of a way to install aptitude right now.... or anything, for that matter (or maybe I can, lemme check)
<Dink> Keeps saying unable to load all the "view" modules
<Dink> Detailed, list, tree etc
<DaSkreech> Quick question. Can I unrar a Volumed rar file?
<Dink> maybe i need a reboot ?
<Dr_willis> I thought aptitude was installed by default. :)
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_willis> unrar -e whatever.r01 or whatever the first one is.
<Search4Lancer> ah, duh, aptitude is already installed...
<Dr_willis> or is it 'e'
<Dr_willis> heh 'unrar-free' installed the binary named 'unrar-free'
<Dr_willis> but then it says  Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<flaccid> is it symlinked?
<Dr_willis> i got no 'unrar'  its called 'unrar-free'          /usr/bin/unrar-free
<flaccid> what boobs
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall having an unrar once...
<Dr_willis> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<XTREME06> hallo
<Dr_willis> !info upn
<ubotu> Package upn does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Damn wasn't that fixed?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  apraently not
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: can you fix it?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  cp unrar-free unrar
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and its fixed..or ln -s
<DaSkreech> NO I mean click onthe link in !rar
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> See?
<Dink> unrar is in multiverse/utils
<DaSkreech> I have unrar :)
<DaSkreech> It's just that ark doesn't seem to like Volumes
<Dr_willis> that link works for me.
<Dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<Dr_willis> :) works also,.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Really?
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression.
<DaSkreech> That works?
<Dr_willis>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_willis> i was just there
<DaSkreech> Yes that's not what Ubotu says though
<Dink> brb going to reboot... konqueror having SIGABRT issues
* Search4Lancer damns sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-bin to hell
<Dr_willis> I just right clicked on the ubotus link that it said....
<Dink> DaSkreech ive had no problem in the past with unrar/ark with volumes
<DaSkreech> Dink: Nice to know. Did you open them all at one time?
<Dink> yea
<DaSkreech> Let me try that
<josef> hai is there a program or not that convert dvd to  mpeg
<Dink> i even click on just one and it did them
<josef> or package
<Dink> depends on the way it was packaged
<ArrenLex> josef: several. mencoder, for example (part of mplayer).
<Dink> i would test again but cant open any dirs righ tnow :p
<DaSkreech> Dink: how does that work? no cd allowed?
<Dink> sorry dont understand
<josef> arrenlex:hai, its only a part right  but i need a name of a complete package
<ArrenLex> josef: mplayer
<ArrenLex> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<DaSkreech> You can't change into a Directory?
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Dink> something funky with konqueror
<Dink> my konqueror
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Dink> i ran updates now everytime I try to click on a dir... get a backtrace error
<Dink> was thinking about rebooting...kept saying unable to load "details, list, tree view" modules
<DaSkreech> Nope trying to open all of them opens them one by one and trying to extract them all  extracts the first one then the rest complain that the folder already exists
<Dink> try right click extract to on just one
<smaggard> hi
<josef> arrenlex, ok thanks and ubotu you too....bye
<Dink> it should read the others
<DaSkreech> Didn't
<Dink> hmm hold let me see which on i have
<Dink> ok i have unrar AND unrar-free
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Dink> :P
<Dr_willis> Im wondering if some of the repos have unrar.
<Dr_willis> plf perhaps?
<soundmaster80> hi all, i asked this on ubuntu and haven't gotten a reply....my lost+found directory is a bit large. I'm wondering if i can delete it and another one is auto created
<soundmaster80> or is there a command i use to dump it
<Dink> anyway to tell ?
<Dr_willis> if things have been found and put in the lost and found dir... hmm ya may want to look in thee and see what its found
<smaggard> hmm
<Dr_willis> Dink,  try unrar --version and unrar-free --version ?
<ArrenLex> soundmaster: why not just delete the files you don't need inside it?
* Dr_willis rembers when the 'zoo' command was cutting edge
<DaSkreech> I have unrar
<ArrenLex> alex@ubuntu:~$ zoo
<ArrenLex> bash: zoo: command not found
<ArrenLex> o_O? @ dr_willis
<DaSkreech> which I think should be !unrar-free
<Dr_willis> !info zoo
<ubotu> zoo: manipulate zoo archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10-17 (dapper), package size 59 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Dink> unrar 0.0.1 <---unrar-free and UNRAR 3.51 freeware <--- unrar
<soundmaster80> there is nothing in it
<ArrenLex> Zoo archives, eh? Well, sure heard of those. Yep. Sure have. o_o
<soundmaster80> however it shows to be the biggest size folder i have
<ArrenLex> Good ol'.. zoos. I remember the great zoo archive scare of '89. Good times.
<Dink> DaSkreech install both ;)
<DaSkreech> Same one I have
<soundmaster80> i did df -h and i'm using 17 out of 18gb
<DaSkreech>  Which one are you using?
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  then.. err.. try ls -al  in that dir.
<Dink> I just righ click and extract on one file and reads the rest
<Dink> works for me all the time
<soundmaster80> drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root 49152 2006-08-08 20:50 .
<soundmaster80> drwxr-xr-x 21 jonathan 1001  4096 2006-05-18 05:43
<soundmaster80> that's what appears
<DaSkreech> Blast!!
<DaSkreech> can I send you the files and you send me back the contents :)
<Dink> lol
<Dr_willis> soundmaster80,  look in those dirs..   see whats in tehre.
<Dink> brb going to see if rebooting fixes my konqueror problems
<smaggard> lol  lol lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. was just at a torrent search site -- it replied ->  error '8000ffff'     Catastrophic failure
<ArrenLex> XD
<helppapa> hey guys im on linux live cd and im simply trying to put some files i downloaded into my windows harddrive but it wont let me. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  you really dont want to write to a ntfs partition from within linux
<ArrenLex> helppapa: you can't write to ntfs from l... yes.
<soundmaster80> for some reason i can't enter that directory
<helppapa> i know that its risky to do it but im willing to take the risk
<helppapa> :)
<ArrenLex> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ArrenLex> I think you need to install stuff, though. i.e. you can't do it from the livecd.
<helppapa> ahhh
<helppapa> =[
<helppapa> yea i tried fuse, its already installed on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I think you can install some things with the/on  the live cd..  but not a lot.
<helppapa> but for some reason it says the drive doesnt exist or something when i try to mount
<Dr_willis> I recall some live cd's (not ubuntu's) that had ntfs write support.
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  make sure the dir you are mounting TO exists
<helppapa> yea this one definitely doesnt =\ no permissions
<Search4Lancer> a-ha, finally got things fixed... Sun's EULA wasn't working correctly in Adept, but worked just fine in aptitude... thanks for suggesting that Dr_willis
<helppapa> it says it doesnt but im sure it does, how can i check to be sure its the right name?
<Dr_willis> Search4Lancer,  heh - ive had aptitude help.. then ive had it do really weird things
<DaSkreech> bloody rar file
<helppapa> guys :( im pretty sure that my drive exists but it says it doesnt in the command line when i tr to mount it with ntfsmount
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  you need to give us some more detailed error messages.. its possible you are doing somtning trivial wrong
<helppapa> well im simply typing sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=0007
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a ntfsmount command..
<helppapa> to mount the ntfs drive but then it says no such file or directory exists
<Dr_willis> :)
<helppapa> =[
<Dr_willis>  - /media/hda1 exists ? you did make the dir?
<ArrenLex> Does /media/hda1 exist?
<helppapa> hmm i dont think i made it..
<Dr_willis> thats what i asked 5 min ago.. :P
<helppapa> sorry =\
<Dink> DaSkreech
<Dink> what are the file names ?
<DaSkreech> Dink
<Dr_willis> its not the drive that exists.. its the MOUNTPOINT directory. :)
<DaSkreech> part1.rar
<DaSkreech> part2.rar
<helppapa> i see now hehe
<helppapa> how do i create it?
<Dink> ohh thats are attached/volumed
<Dr_willis> thats an oddly named rar.
<Dink> arent*
<Dr_willis> mkdir /media/whatever
<helppapa> thank you sir
<Dink> you have to extract them seperate
<DaSkreech> I'm telling you I can't
<DaSkreech> It;s name.part1.rar btw
<DaSkreech> not just part1
<Dink> extract part1.rar then do part2.rar
<DaSkreech> It tries to reextract part1
<helppapa> JESUS it still says no such file or directory..
<Dink> get both unrar and then try :P
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  whats the exact errpr message?
<satafterh> is kde 3.5.5 much differant?
<Dink> but most volumed rar ive seen are usually rar,r01,r02 etc
<Dr_willis> satafterh,  not taht i noticed.
<helppapa> fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> satafterh,  littel tweaks here and there.
<helppapa> fuse_mount failed
<helppapa> Unmounting:
<Dink> gtg wife bitching :P
<satafterh> ok thx
<Dink> good luck man hit me up tomorrow if you still have problems
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  sounds like you dont have the fuse tools installed.
<Dink> nite
<Dr_willis> fusermount   bash: /usr/bin/fusermount: Permission denied
<helppapa> =\ i did apt get and it said they were at the latest version... maybe  i apt-get the wrong tools
<helppapa> huh?
<Dr_willis> type 'fusermount'
<Dr_willis> and see
<helppapa> k
<helppapa> command not found
<helppapa> hmm
<helppapa> cant find package fusermount on apt-get damn
<helppapa> leme search for it
<Dr_willis> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.15-23-386, linux-image-2.6.15-23-686, linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 (and 27 others)
<helppapa> ohh sweet bots :D
<Dr_willis> im not even sure HOW fuse lets you write to ntfs drives
<helppapa> lol
<Dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<helppapa> jeeze which one should i get?
<Dr_willis> No idea.. i dont screw with the ubuntu live cd.. i find live cd's that got the tools i need included. :
<Blacken> Hrm, why does module-assistant insist on creating for me an i386 kernel instead of 686?
<helppapa> ah ok thanx
<ArrenLex> Blacken: are you running a 386 kernel?
<helppapa> crapola
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse tells ya           sudo apt-get install libfuse2 ntfsprogs fuse-utils
<helppapa> oo!
<maryen> why so many kernel updates in edgy?
<maryen> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<maryen> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<helppapa> !find fuse-utils
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils
<helppapa> :|
<maryen> lo
<maryen> l
<maryen> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  that URL is rathher easy to follow.. :P
<Blacken> ArrenLex: I am running a 386 kernel now, because when I enabled the fglrx module, it built a 386 kernel. And a 2.4.x SMP kernel beside it.
<helppapa> i know i been following it, and many other things, nothing seems to work :(
<helppapa> everything is installed to the latest version yet fusermount doesnt work
<ArrenLex> Blacken: module-assistant builds for your current kernel. Otherwise you won't be able to load the module.
<maryen> brb gotta update and reinstall nvidia and ndiswrapper
<helppapa> then when i use ntfsmount and stuff it says the directory doesnt exist for my mount point even though i did make it
<helppapa> sigh
<satafterh> how is Kubuntu 6.10 Beta? pretty stable?
<maryen> yep
<satafterh> worth the upgrade you think?
<helppapa> i wonder if theres a way to crack or override the permissons so i can just freakin drag and drop into the drive :|
<maryen> very much so
<Blacken> ArrenLex: Okay...so the 2.4.x kernel that magically appeared is...?
<ArrenLex> Blacken:...? o_O
<maryen> helppapa, is your ntfs partition clean?
<satafterh> can I just upgrade from adept manager?
<maryen> yes
<maryen> not sure how though
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  that URL tells you exactly how to mount a ntfs partition
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  i am guessing you missed a step
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<helppapa> what do you mean by clean?
<helppapa> i have followed every step and nothing works
<helppapa> :(
<Dr_willis> helppapa,  you did somthing wrong then.. or the live cd is the issue..
<Dr_willis> I just followed that url.. and it worked.
<helppapa> u simply typed sudo ntfsmount...etc and it worked?
<Dr_willis> i followed the guide..
<Dr_willis> installed the packages.. loaded the module and used the command they showed
<Dr_willis> sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=0007
<Dr_willis> that let my root user get to my ntfs drive and create a file.
<satafterh> hello people, thinking about upgradeing to Kubuntu 6.10 Beta and want to do it through adept manger, where can i find the deb: to put in my source list?
<helppapa> =\
<Dark_Vampire> how do this other packet manager call again? sy......?
<DaSkreech> satafterh: Just change all occurences of dapper to edgy
<Dr_willis> synaptic - is the gnome/ubuntu default package manager
<DaSkreech> Then relaod sources and click on upgrade
<Donkeybreath> check out my site www.jpegtown.com tell me what you think of the coding, just finished it up
<maryen> hey daskreech
<DaSkreech> hi maryen
<Dark_Vampire> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Donkeybreath we think it sucks
<Dr_willis> but you are just a spam bot.. so we dont care.
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis goes to Anger Management classes
<maryen> i was about to say, you shouldnt be so mean
<Dr_willis> maryen,  hes been spamming #ubuntu all night.. and just now got kick/banned.
<maryen> ok brb gotta go recompile drivers
<Dr_willis> :)
<linux_galore> aaaaaargh new kde packages
<maryen> hmm
<linux_galore> heh heh
<maryen> yes they've been loading them on edgy all day
<maryen> apparently edgy is going to come with 3.5.5.
<Dark_Vampire> how to get mp3 support in amarok?
<linux_galore> yeah I have updated my laptop (dapper) already
<maryen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dark_Vampire> thanks
<maryen> np
<helppapa> !find ntfsprogs-fuse
<ubotu> Package/file ntfsprogs-fuse does not exist in dapper
<helppapa> !find fuse library
<ubotu> Found: libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.15-23-386, linux-image-2.6.15-23-686, linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 (and 27 others)
<linux_galore> or just click on an mp3 file and it should add support (did for me)
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> maybe they added the updated amarok to dapper too
<maryen> didn't use to do that
<linux_galore> I installed 6.06.1
<maryen> didnt use to do that in 6.06.1
<linux_galore> I dropped a mp3 file on the desktop and out of curiosity clicked on it and it asked to enable the repo and download support
<maryen> hmm, i think ill install the latest ndiswrapper, somehow
<maryen> and im saying it didnt use to do that in dapper linux_galore
<linux_galore> maryen: so its a feature huh
<linux_galore> or a new one
<maryen> yep
<linux_galore> pretty nice
<satafterh> when i enter the following command i get error thats its and unknown command, any idea's any one? sudo sed -e s/\sdapper/ edgy/g -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<linux_galore> satafterh: do you have sed installed
<satafterh> dont know lol
<linux_galore> satafterh: type se[TAB] 
<satafterh> nothing happen, just made a sound
<maryen> brb
<linux_galore> you might have to hit the tab key twice
<satafterh> its installed
<satafterh> root@robin-desktop:~# sudo sed -e s/\sdapper/ edgy/g -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<satafterh> sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `
<satafterh> thats what i get
<orient2000> I am trying to use Audiocity to convert wma file to mp3 and I need file libmp3lame.so    I can not find this file anywhere.
<Dr_willis> sounds like a typo/bug in the bash completion scripts.
<Dr_willis> !find lame
<ubotu> Found: flamethrower, glame, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, systemimager-server-flamethrowerd, toolame (and 5 others)
<Dr_willis> /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<Dr_willis> hmm.. now how to tell what pacakge i used to GET that lib file
<Dr_willis> I forget how to do that
<linux_galore> sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list works
<Dr_willis> orient2000,  i would guess i installed the lame program and it installed that lib. I use lame for my mp3 encodieng with grip
<bimberi_> 'dpkg -S /path/to/file'  will tell you which package a file came from
<linux_galore> satafterh:  whats the \s  for
<satafterh> thats one worked thx
<Dr_willis> willis@Audigy:~$ dpkg -S /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<Dr_willis> liblame0: /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<orient2000> file is not there
<orient2000> it does not come with audiocity
<Dark_Vampire> he tells me that libxine-extracodecs dont have a "installation canidate" what do that mean?
<orient2000> maybe come with grip
<linux_galore> Dr_willis: search for file name within the packages
<Dr_willis> orient2000,  NO.. it came with the lame encoded i think
<orient2000> no libmp3lime.so in adept
<Dr_willis> liblame0 - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Dr_willis> is the pacakge it seems to come in. :P
<orient2000> I go check it out
<Dr_willis> just like dpkg -S /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0  said.. :P amazing.. heh heh -- what an odd name for a package
<Dark_Vampire> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<linux_galore> Dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98302&highlight=libmp3lame
<linux_galore> same problem with the fix
<linux_galore> need to create a link
<unix_infidel> anyone know if its possible to use a vm in vmware-server without being in X?
<linux_galore> hmm libmp3lame seems to be part of VLC
<linux_galore> weird
<ironfroggy> any amarok experts around?
<linux_galore> unix_infidel: can see why not
<linux_galore> cant*
<unix_infidel> linux_galore: how would i go about that?
<orient2000> I found it but conversion to mp3 is some garbage, noise. It does not work properly.
<linux_galore> orient2000: might be a drm version
<Dark_Vampire> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<orient2000> how about grip? does it convert files like wma to mp3?
<linux_galore> orient2000: if its key encoded with drm your shit out of luck
<Dr_willis> grip is a cd ripper/encoder front end
<Dr_willis> !info grip
<ubotu> grip: GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 440 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<Dr_willis> ot does Not as far as i know convert from one format to another.. OTHER then cd/wav to whatever you tell it to.
<Dr_willis> grip works very well for my CD ripping/encoding needs.
<linux_galore> yeah i use grip for cd's. works great
<linux_galore> just dont select a bit rate thats too high
<orient2000> does grip convert wav to mp3?
<linux_galore> orient2000: I use audacity for that
<unix_infidel> that would be painful to convert 100 .wav files to mp3.
<Dr_willis> orient2000,  it ripps the cd tracks to wav, then converts them to whatever ya tell it to
<Dr_willis> then removes the .wav's (from what i can seein the grip logs)
<orient2000> OK I wwill get grip and take a look.
<Dark_Vampire> well I've installed java now :)
<Dr_willis> weee
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dark_Vampire> but in the readme of limewire stands "You must place Sun's JRE in the path prior to launching LimeWire" what do that mean then? i runned the runlime.sh but he tell me he cant find java
<linux_galore> Dark_Vampire: dont forget to run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mabreaux> does anyone run noteedit.   I have tried several times and still can not get it loaded
<mabreaux> or to run
<linux_galore> whats noteedit
<mabreaux> music score editor
<linux_galore> mabreaux: type  note[TAB]   twice  see if it shows up
<linux_galore> [TAB]  = tab key
<Dr_willis> Dark_Vampire,  do 'java -version'
<Dr_willis> Dark_Vampire,  and see what java is being used by default.
<Dark_Vampire> i think i got it....
<linux_galore> mabreaux: if nothing shows up its either not installed or it not in your path
<Dr_willis> Ok. :P
<Dr_willis> ive never had do much more then install java, update the alternatives. and then install whatever.
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_willis> I found FrostWire - nicer then Limewire :P
<Dark_Vampire> yes
<mabreaux> found it and it crashes with a signal 6
<linux_galore> Ive been using kmldonkey  it supports just about everything
<Dark_Vampire> limewire is running :)
<linux_galore> yep even bittorent and gnutella
<pajama> Is there any workaround for Bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/15451 ?
<mabreaux> i tried running it (noteedit) which is kde on 6.06 and 6.10 and it crashes with a signal 6 in both installations
<Dark_Vampire> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> gnight
<javo> hey hello  #
<javo> hum just installed the systemm . very nice i must say
<javo> is there any way  to move the instalation from vmware to real hd ?
<pacman> anyone know how I can improve my 3d acceleration?
<sF|Xemanth> oh sweet dapper here i am again <3 <3 <3 no edgy for me yet
<Ayabara> I still have KDE 3.5.2 in my kubuntu install. what do I need to add to my repos to get 3.5.5?
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php <--- just add one of the repos listed
<Ayabara> Jucato, thanks for the tip :-)
<cpk2> bah, i am too lazy to upgrade to .5
<cpk2> i mean .4 was like a month ago
<Jucato> well, it's not a compulsory update anyway
<mabreaux> does anyone know of a music score editor for kde....
<Jucato> heck you can even stay with KDE 3.5.2 if you want :)
<Jucato> cpk2: btw, KDE 3.5.4 was released in August. so basically 2 months ago :D
* cpk2 is a bit behind the times then =P
<kraut> moin
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to download a deb fron the web in Konqueror, it opens up in kate automatically. I have tried to change this in file associations, but to no avail. Is there a way to make it promt me, or at least open in gdebi?
<bioticpro> Is xDVDShrink or K9Copy better?
<lunar_raven> hey guys i have a question..my friend is trying to install kubuntu, and the live-cd is so incredibly slow for him he can barely do anything...but it shouldnt be
<lunar_raven> i had the same problem on my laptop
<lunar_raven> but not my pc
<lunar_raven> anyone know why possibly?
<Ayabara> in fedora I mounted some network drives with 'mount -t cifs'. kubuntu says "wrong fs type" when I run the same command.
<Kragnerac> lunar_raven: Have you tried running the LiveCD in "Safe Graphics Mode"? I ran it in the normal mode, and it was very slow, but I tried safe graphics mode, and there was a very signifigant increase in performance.
<flaccid> Ayabara: try using smbfs instead of cifs
<lunar_raven> well, my friend is trying to install it..but i'll tell him now
<Kragnerac> Write a line of code, eat a lime. :)
<Ayabara> flaccid, installed smbfs and tried again. now I get 'SMB connection failed'
<unix_infidel> does it take a reboot to reset a hostname edited in /etc/hosts
<Dark_Vampire> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kragnerac> !konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5168 kB
<flaccid> Ayabara: that is your smb server problem, not the client
<flaccid> unix_infidel: no. run the command hostname host instead of rebooting
<unix_infidel> flaccid: but isnt that temporary.
<unix_infidel> does it look up /etc/hosts on next boot
<flaccid> unix_infidel: it is until you reboot yes
<flaccid> yes i belive so iirc
<LoudThud> this sucks
<orient2000> what sucks?
<maryen> loudthud does
* maryen high-fives himself for the cheap comeback
<wiza> anyone knows where can I change volume stepping for thinkpad's volume up/down keys? it doesn't seem to give a flying ... about kmilo's config
<maryen> regional settings in system settings
<maryen> have fun
<LoudThud> hhmmm
<orient2000> ALT F2 kontrol?
<orient2000> is it safe to update to KDE 3.5.5 ?
<maryen> yes
* LoudThud yawns...
<maryen> its very stable
<obf213> i just downloaded an amaork script off of kde-apps.org, but i have no clue wht to do next
<obf213> is there some amarok scritps program i need
<maryen> amarok script?
<maryen> never heard of it
<obf213> yes
<obf213> there are lots of script, the one i downloaded is a format converter
<wiza> it worked perfectly in dapper but it seems that someone broke it :(
<wiza> now up/down vol buttons change volume by 7-11%
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can adjust the emacs font size in kubuntu?
<obf213> the script is a .py a python program
<obf213> but when i click it i just see text
<wiza> obf213: you have x flag set?
<wiza> obf213: so it's executable?
<obf213> wiza: how do i do that
<wiza> chmod 755 myscript.py
<obf213> wiza i dont hink so, i think had similar problem with java until swtiched somoething around
<wiza> lemme test
<obf213> wiza im still seeing the xml or w/e
<obf213> i think there is a menu i need to change wht the program opens with
<wiza> click properties
<obf213> i had to do the same thing before
<flaccid> obf213: you add the script in amarok
<flaccid> from the menu
<obf213> ooo ok
<wiza> aah, in amarok yeah, if you want to just click and execute scripts you need to bind .py files to /usr/bin/python
<obf213> wiza how do i do that
<obf213> i think i did that with my java files there was a menu i went to
<wiza> click properties on some .py file, right side of the type row, there is a button
<wiza> click it
<wiza> then there is program order for that type, click add, and add /usr/bin/python to it
<obf213> i cant find wht ur talking about
<obf213> right side of the type row, there is a button
<obf213> wht does that mean
<obf213> wiza nvm
<wiza> where it says Type: Python Program [button] 
<wiza> I have a button with picture of wrench
<wiza> in the .py file's properties window
<Ayabara> anyone here using emacs?
<Ayabara> I need some help on finding a good font...
<Dark-Vampire> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orient2000> try ALT F2 kontrol for emacs fonts
<Electrolyte> Hi all - I've just installed kernel-image-2.6.15-27-686-SMP and now I can't get fglrx to work.
<Bedo> Hi Electrolyte
<Electrolyte> I've tried reinstalling it and reconfiguring it, and it still refuses to work :/
<Bedo> mmm
<Electrolyte> I'm stuck on Mesa at the moment.
<Bedo> i've read something about a week ago
<Bedo> have you tried google?
<Electrolyte> Not yet because the browser is going slow :/
<Electrolyte> And I haven't a clue what to even search for.
<Bedo> try searching "kubuntu smp fglrx"
<Electrolyte> Think I've found what's missing.
<Bedo> what?
<Electrolyte> lol thought so.
<Electrolyte> I forgot linux-restricted-modules.
* Electrolyte smacks forehead
<Bedo> lol
<Bedo> that's pretty necessary :)
<livingdaylight> whilst trying to install and enable nvidia 3d something has gone wrong. when i Cnt+Alt+Backspace the system freezes/stalls and i didn't see the nvidia logo like i was told to expect to. Fortunately, my old Xorgconf.files are backed up by default - right? and i just need to retrieve those. what is the command for retrieving backup, please?
<livingdaylight> in the ubuntuguide to backup would be: sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<Ahmuck> anybody get a linksys wusb54gc working in kubuntu ?
<livingdaylight> In this given example how would i retrieve the backup would i need to as i do now with my xorg.confiles
<livingdaylight> ?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: try 'sudo dexconf'
<livingdaylight> abattoir: before i try that, can you tell me what its supposed to do?
<livingdaylight> Anyone know where the xorg_backup is kept when attempting to enable 3d. After sudo enable nvidia-glx and Cnt+Alt+Backspace the xorg file is backed up and kept where? it was /var or /opt but alas i didn't write it down coz i thought i'd remember or even thought it would just work (i'm so dumb)
<jonah13> can someone help me out with a problem i have - kubuntu on a g3 imac?
<jonah13> i have no sound
<fonger> ok thanks
<berkes|afk> heh, whats the shortcut command to make the menu appear again?
<berkes|afk> I somehow removed it in "konversation" :)
<SubNet> Hi there! Does anybody know when KDE 3.5.5 will be available for Dapper?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: ok, so don't tell me what sudo dexconf does
<KDEfanboy> SubNet: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<SubNet> KDEfanboy: Thx :)
<KDEfanboy> :)
<Momal> Good idea to update to kde3.5.5? im currently at 3.5.3
<KDEfanboy> yep
<gupta> !klogd
<ubotu> klogd: Kernel Logging Daemon. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.1-17ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<gupta> damn! is doesn't seem safe to switch off klogd..
<gupta> it*
<gupta> but It comsumes 80% cpu most of the time
<Momal> Nooooooo... updating kde will break :'(
<gupta> what to do?
<Momal> hmm.. lol maybe because kdm still running :p.. silly me :p
<Squatch> How do I set preferred apps in KDE?
<flo> hallo an alle die deutsch sprechen!
<flo> :)
<brauerle> any known problems with the KDE 3.5.5 uprade?
<KDEfanboy>  !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Momal> omg... kde 3.5.5 update changed font? seems my fonts are more pixel fonts but they aren't as good as they were before :S
<Momal> and my systray icons are larger :S
<fildo> hehe
<Squatch> Wow, yeah, you're right now that I think about it.  Didn't realize those changes were made until you just mentioned it though lol.
<fildo> look @ changelog, will disclose all info about update
<flo> hmmm
<Momal> yea damn.. the font isn't that much to bother me but now I have a longer task bar >_<... I want my 2 rows again :(
<flo> not known
<flo> whats the repos. to get the packages?
<fildo> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<flo> thanks
<flo> and then apt-get install update ?
<flo> upgrade
<fildo> flo: no problems mate
<_thumper_> is there a reason why kde-latest hasn't been moved to kde-355?
<fildo> sudo apt-get update
<flo> okay
<fildo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<flo> thx a lot
<flo> ;)
<fildo> thats why im here!
<flo> I've activated my root account ;)
<flo> like debian ;)
<fildo> one big happy community
<Momal> lol
<fildo> yeh first thing u should do .
<_thumper_> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest still points to kde-354
<Squatch> How do you edit MIME types to change default app associations?
<flo> i've problem with rep. source
<flo> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<flo> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht geprft werden weil der zugehrige ffentliche Schlssel nicht zur Verfgung steht: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<flo> W: Sie mchten vielleicht apt-get update aufrufen, um diese Probleme zu lsen
<flo> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release:
<flo> wrong rep?
<fildo> i didnt get it
<KDEfanboy> flo: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<flo> sorry - i', newbie :-(
<fildo> weird. but just import key
<flo> it works - thank you! :)
<flo> where do you come from?
<fildo> aus
<brauerle> ger
<flo> austria :)
<fildo> but born in poland
<groovesalad> nice nice
<groovesalad> :)
<fildo> yerp
<fildo> pizza's here. brb
<groovesalad> mhhh pizza
<groovesalad> ;)
<groovesalad> diavolo
<groovesalad> or like homer: mmhhhh - beeeeer ;) LOL
<groovesalad> anyone use the ubuntu-server?
<Momal> weird my fonts still seem to be set to the same as before and AA is enabled for them... why do they show werid now :S
<groovesalad> hmmm - maybe you have to upgrade your graphic driver @ momal
<Momal> It only just happened since I updated kde
<Momal> like 10min ago
<groovesalad> mhm
<Momal> they are sorta like pixel fonts now and before they weren't :S
<groovesalad> maybe the kde upgrade overwrites oder mod your xorg.conf
<groovesalad> oder = or (sorry)
<Momal> i'll have a lookies...
<groovesalad> okay
<Momal> it did change my kdmrc if they can effect it.. might restore my back up... would it still be fine under new kde?
<groovesalad> try to reinstall your graphicdrivers!
<SubNet> Does someone know, why Adept has no option to manage the Repos in Edgy (menu-entry is grayed)
<groovesalad> hm - i don't think that it's possible that the kdmrc modifie your fonts
<SubNet> I normaly dont use ist, but I wondered when I went through the menu ...
<windshear> anyone knows if it is possible in edgy to install the proprietary nvidia driver using gui
<groovesalad> @ windshear - download the bin file
<SubNet_> windshear: I heard they are installable, but I don't know s.th about GUI-Installation
<groovesalad> sudo ./Nvidia......
<groovesalad> @ konsole
<groovesalad> finish :)
<windshear> hm, will try :)
<SubNet_> That is even simpler than with GUI I guess ;)
<windshear> thx
<groovesalad> of course @ subnet ;)
<SubNet_> Most things are simpler on a shell - and faster
<SubNet_> U just have to know how it works and were to write what ...
<groovesalad> right you are!
<groovesalad> :-)
<Skrot> Dude, the nvidia installer IS a gui, you just execute it from console :P
<SubNet_> But the last mentioned thing can take u hours and days ;)
<groovesalad> I don't know - i've a ati card :)
<groovesalad> I don't know - i've a ati card :)
<groovesalad> x850
<SubNet_> ATI as well -> x300 and 9200SE
<SubNet_> works fine in edgy without any hndy action
<SubNet_> handy i mean
<Momal> putting the old kdmrc file back fixed my fonts
<_thumper_> Riddell: is the kde-latest symlink going to be moved to kde-355?
<lipe_pe> Good morning, someone can tell me where can i find a good site that teaches me to compile the kernel !? please ...
<lipe_pe> Good morning, someone can tell me where can i find a good site that teaches me how to compile the kernel !? please ...
<Skrot> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lipe_pe> ubotu: thx u veeery much !!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx u veeery much !! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skrot> lipe_pe: ubotu is a bot.
<lipe_pe> Skrot: heehhehe, sorry, thx u very much ! :D
<Skrot> no problem ;)
<pandamonium> my kubuntu machine has gone all weird on me
<lipe_pe> pandamonium: can i help u ?
<pandamonium> last night it froze completely and i had to switch off
<pandamonium> this morning when i came to it i moved the mouse and the cursor was shooting off in random directions, windows opening all over the place
<pandamonium> i shut it down from a remote machine and then booted up again
<pandamonium> i'm using it now but the icons on the task bar are gone
<pandamonium> gone? no, they're gone out of order
<lipe_pe> pandamonium: i don't know how to fix it .... sorry
<pandamonium> lipe_pe, i was thinking about a large, heavy, metallic object and a trip to the pc hardware centre
<justjoo> pandamonium: exact same kubuntu problems here after kde 3.5.5
<livingdaylight> System Settings is not letting me 'Apply' anything i change.
<pandamonium> justjoo, you're having the same?
<justjoo> yes
<lipe_pe> pandamonium: and nothing ... its very weird
<Juki> anyone else having problems with upgrading kdenetwork due to no available kopete update?
<pandamonium> justjoo, are you using a KVM?
<justjoo> KVM?
<pandamonium> yeah, keyboard, video, mouse switch
<justjoo> nope
<livingdaylight> yesterday i installed kubuntu for the first time and it was great. Today i had to reinstall it and its just not working ?!!
<pandamonium> justjoo, when did this start for you?
<justjoo> today, after i updated kde 3.5.5
<livingdaylight> anyone know why system settings wont let me change screenresolution?
<pandamonium> it happened to me last night after i updated too
<justjoo> pandamonium: my kubuntu had frozed many times today  and i must reset whole machine
<pandamonium> justjoo, does the cursor go crazy all over the screen?
<lipe_pe> I just changed my googe search bar url to another, but now it isn't working ... someone can tell me, please the url that is in the google search bar ?!?! thx u
<justjoo> cursor dont move, everything stucks
<livingdaylight> yesterday, after installing kubuntu changing screenresolution was the first thing i did. Now its not working. Should i reinstall? What could have gone wrong?
<livingdaylight> ok, i'll come back later. Seems there is no one here to help now
<pandamonium> justjoo, are you able to log in from a remote machine on the network?
<lipe_pe> I just changed my googe search bar url to another, but now it isn't working ... someone can tell me, please the url that is in the google search bar ?!?! thx u
<pandamonium> from my syslog:
<pandamonium> Oct 12 10:13:16 localhost kernel: [17203938.932000]  psmouse.c: <NULL> at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
<pandamonium> there are many other such entries
<justjoo> no i have only this machine
<pandamonium> justjoo, take a look at your syslog. there might be something there to google
<justjoo> ok.
<boachan> i just installed kubuntu and its running like really slow
<boachan> and its almost using up my 1gb of ram to just run the os
<boachan> seems kinda odd
<lipe_pe> I just changed my googe search bar url to another, but now it isn't working ... someone can tell me, please the url that is in the google search bar ?!?! thx u
<abattoir> livingdaylight: sorry, had to go afk... did you try it? sudo dexconf 'restores' your original/stock xorg.conf
<andersen-hc> Hiya ppl, does anyone know how to grab a running application using ssh x forwarding?
<andersen-hc> I know how to execute an application, but not how to grab a currently running one
<andersen-hc> ssh -X user@ip app
<livingdaylight> anyone know why system settings wont let me change screenresolution?
<livingdaylight> System Settings is not letting me 'Apply' anything i change.
<abattoir> livingdaylight: are you in 'Administrator Mode' ?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: yesterday i didn't need to be root to change screen resolution. BUt today even when i clicked adinistrator mode it didn't work
<abattoir> livingdaylight: is the slider disabled?
<abattoir> or does it allow you to change, but does not apply the changes?
<abattoir> (as you seem to indicate)
<abattoir> and also... Dapper?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: slider works,i set it to size i want, apply, click on 'keep' but then nothing happens
<livingdaylight> abattoir: yes, dapper, kubuntu
<abattoir> livingdaylight: could you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<livingdaylight> abattoir: ok
<Shyne_> hello, im having some problems with Bluetooth. My mouse works fine when I boot up, but the keyboard doesnt. i have to use a wired keyboard to login. atm im using hidd --search to connect the bluetooth keyboard once ive logged in. I notice several errors from kbluetoothd icon when i try to use the bluetooth keyboard - authentication errors
<abattoir> Shyne_: does it connect when you manually try to?
<Shyne_> yeah
<abattoir> Shyne_: and are you using dapper?
<Shyne_> it says
<Shyne_>  Connecting to device 00:07:61:24:63:7E
<Shyne_> HID create error 13 (Permission denied)
<Shyne_> im using edgy now, but the problem was always there on dapper
<abattoir> Shyne_: hmm, bluetooth is a bit edgy in edgy....
<Shyne_> but since i upgraded i feel like i want to fix it - the problem was exactly the same in dapper
<abattoir> Shyne_: is your keyboard in 'pairing mode' ?
<Shyne_> abattoir it just has a button underneath to connect
<Shyne_> if i search and press that i get a connection
<livingdaylight> abattoir: /etc/X11/xorg.conf output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26416/
<Shyne_> on windows it would ask for a number ot be typed in matching something on screen
<abattoir> Shyne_: hmm, then try 1234
<Shyne_> well it doesnt ask for a number here
<abattoir> Shyne_: did it ask for one in dapper?
<Shyne_> on gnome it used to work at the login screen
<Shyne_> no abattoir the problem is identical to that on dapper
<Momal> how do i find the verison of xorg that im using ?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: which res do you want?
<andersen-hc> Hiya ppl, does anyone know how to grab a running application using ssh x forwarding?
<andersen-hc> I know how to execute an application, but not how to grab a currently running one
<andersen-hc> ssh -X user@ip app
<livingdaylight> 1024x768 but its everything in system settings that has the 'Apply' problem i think
<abattoir>  Momal
<abattoir> Momal: apt-cache show xserver-xorg | grep Version
<Momal> thanks
<livingdaylight> abattoir: yesterday, ididn't have to edit my /etc/x11/xorg.conf to get the desired screen resolution
<Shyne_> abattoir do you know a way i can make it hidd --search at the login screen so i can get the keyboard to work ?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: anything you did between yesterday and today, which might have caused it?
<abattoir> Shyne_: wait, i'll see
<livingdaylight> abattoir: my system stopped working in the process of enablin nvidia 3d
<abattoir> livingdaylight: so you were using the nvidia drivers yesterday?
<livingdaylight> Today, i have done a fresh install coz it was too much hassle. So, i'm actually looking at a fresh install of Kubuntu
<livingdaylight> abattoir: i was trying to
<livingdaylight> abattoir: i installed nvidia-glx etc
<livingdaylight> abattoir: did nvidia-glx enable
<abattoir> livingdaylight: ok, so you were using the generic 'nv' driver yesterday... not something you downloaded from nvidia, right?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: but when i did contr+alt+backspace i couldnt book back into kubuntu
<livingdaylight> abattoir: thats right 'nv'
<livingdaylight> abattoir: thats right i didn't download anything until i follwed the how to
<livingdaylight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> abattoir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia this is what i followed
<cpk2> why cant i get 1280x1024 by pressing -/+
<abattoir> livingdaylight: ok...
<abattoir> cpk2: is it in your xorg.conf ?
<Shyne_> abattoir ive added a rule telling kbluetoothd to accept incoming connections from my keyboard. maybe this will work :D
<cpk2> abattoir: yes, but when i run a wine app that uses a lower res it keeps my desktop at that res as well
<abattoir> Shyne_: tell me if it does ;)
<livingdaylight> abattoir: i would think that anything that got messed up yesterday would be wiped out by doing a performing a fresh installation of kubuntu which i did this morning
<cpk2> and ctrl alt +/- wont go above 1024x768
<cpk2> just because x wont start doesnt mean to despair and reinstall =P
<livingdaylight> cpk2: hi, dude
<cpk2> abattoir: would the order of the resolutions in xorg make a difference?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: hello
<livingdaylight> cpk2: all our good work with java yesterday was undone by having to reinstall kubuntu fresh today coz my system borked installing nvidia
<abattoir> cpk2: it might, afaik, it cycles through the resolutions mentioned there... so might, actually
<cpk2> yesterday? I still havent slept since i've done that =P
<livingdaylight> cpk2: and now i'm having similar problems with screenresolution that at least i didn't experience at all yesterday
<livingdaylight> cpk2: lol, dude!
<cpk2> abattoir: hrmm, ok I will put them in order from greatest to least then
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i've had a good 7hrs shut-eye since
<livingdaylight> cpk2: obviously different time-zones or you are just mad ;)
* livingdaylight wondering whether abattoir has forgotten him?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: i haven't, going through LP to see if there is a bug :)
<livingdaylight> abattoir: :) thx man. Sorry about that...i appreciate it
<livingdaylight> abattoir: LP?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: its getting close to my bedtime =)
<abattoir> livingdaylight: can't think of any other reason why it shouldn't work....
<abattoir> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cpk2> however i still need to finish up an assignment due in the morning
<cpk2> blah i dont want to restart x to see if order matters in xorg
<abattoir> livingdaylight: do you want to manually change the entry in xorg.conf to see if its a bug in Guidance(system settings) ?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: has anything happened since yesterday. I've got the same iso image on the same computer and yesterday i experienced no issue there and today i do? wondering whether its worth doing another fresh install :s
<cpk2> well i will be back!
* cpk2 restarts x
<livingdaylight> abattoir: i can tell System Settings is buggy
<cpk2> livingdaylight: always has been imho
<livingdaylight> that was very reassuring of cpk2
<cpk2> abattoir: wow, it actually was the order
<livingdaylight> cpk2: thx for your reassurance, :s
<abattoir> livingdaylight: try reconfiguring xserver-xorg, can't think of anything else...
<cpk2> livingdaylight: well, sometimes i cant get admin in system settings and sometimes some of the guis wont load
<abattoir> cpk2: hmm, what was your issue again? :P
<livingdaylight> cpk2: that is unacceptable -surely?!
<abattoir> cpk2: aah, yes, changing the res. through kb shortcuts :)
<cpk2> abattoir: ctrl alt -/+ wasnt giving me the resolution I use normally
* livingdaylight is gonna do one last fresh install of Kubuntu, and it better work then or else....
<cpk2> now if only the kdm login screen would start at the right res...
<livingdaylight> or else i'll eat the cd
<abattoir> livingdaylight: mm, wait
<cpk2> livingdaylight: what happened?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: reinstalling whenever you have a problem isnt the right solution
<abattoir> livingdaylight: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<abattoir> livingdaylight: wait
<livingdaylight> abattoir: i know but it is a totally fresh install anyhow so i am not losing anything
<livingdaylight> abattoir: ok
<abattoir> livingdaylight: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<cpk2> livingdaylight: BUT it will be good to learn for when/if it happens further down the line
<abattoir> livingdaylight: choose your driver, nv, and select all the resolutions that you need(space bar)
<abattoir> livingdaylight: then restart X, open system settings and try again
<abattoir> livingdaylight: you are losing time :)
<abattoir> livingdaylight: you could be installing java instead of reinstalling again :P
<livingdaylight> abattoir: lol, i know! you think i wanna be messing with this. but my current resolution is not acceptable. I wish i didn't have to jump over these unnecessary hurdles. Linux should be improved enough that stuff like that is not an issue anymore
<livingdaylight> abattoir: screen resolution is something very basic
<abattoir> livingdaylight: ugh, the perennial debate.... blame the Hardware vendors... :)
<livingdaylight> abattoir: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: yup
<livingdaylight> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you mean?
<abattoir> no include phigh
<abattoir> you dont want to go through the others do you? ;)
<cpk2> abattoir: why not just edit xorg to get the res. he wants?
<abattoir> cpk2: wait, i thought we were through that...
<livingdaylight> cpk2: that is what abattoir is suggesting i do
* abattoir scrolls up
<livingdaylight> abattoir: that command isn't opening it up
* cpk2 lost the log since he restarted x
* cpk2 also doesnt really know exactly what livingdaylight's problem is
<cpk2> XD
<livingdaylight> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26418/
<livingdaylight> cpk2: :D i am my problem, lol
<livingdaylight> sudo dpkg-reconfigure livinddaylights-brain
<abattoir> livingdaylight: did you select your driver, res etc. ?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: thats not an error, thats information
<abattoir> livingdaylight: you didnt get the bluescreen where you choose your driver, select res. etc. ?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: no
<cpk2> i've got another X question... I have one of those microsoft keyboards with those newfangled keys to control a media player and stuff, anyway I could get those keys to work?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: ummm, can you try Ctrl+Alt++ ?
<abattoir> cpk2: edgy or dapper?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: just to let you know, I am *pretty* sure that I just clicked on system settings to open it, but it doesnt look like its doing anything =P
<cpk2> abattoir: dapper
<abattoir> cpk2: it should work out of the box in edgy... ;)
* cpk2 fears upgrading right away when edgy comes out
<abattoir> cpk2: System Settings->Reg. and Acc.->Keyboard Layout->Keyboard Model .... see if something similar to your keyboard is listed
<cpk2> abattoir: I found one that was almost my keyboard (mine is rev 1.1 the one in the menu is 1.0a) and the keyboard still works (duh) time to test the keys!
<cpk2> YES
<cpk2> I am kind of ashamed I hadnt thought to look in that menu
<cpk2> abattoir: so is edgy going to detect this automatically and even (dare I ask this) bind them for you?
<abattoir> cpk2: yes, it should, Lure(a kubuntu dev) has worked hard on that ;)
<cpk2> I mean who doesnt want to have a "Calcultor" button that actually works
<abattoir> cpk2: for eg. my Laptop media keys work out of the box
<cpk2> awesome
<cpk2> its always the little things like this that make ubuntu seem so much cooler =D
<abattoir> cpk2: thanks the devs ;)
<cpk2> oh boy I am so happy I can use these keys again lol
<cpk2> even the labels for it are clear AND correct
<hyper> how comes I need to tell KDE to reboot or shutdown twice through the gui before it actually does shutdown or reboot?
<cpk2> xf86volumeup xf86volumedown xf86calculator and so on
<cpk2> hyper: you could just issue a sudo reboot or sudo powerdown
<hyper> cpk2: well, but why doesn't it work through the gui the first time?
<hyper> hiho abattoir :)
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<cpk2> well I wasnt even really aware that users could shut down or reboot
<abattoir> hyper: you mean, you'll have to go through the same process twice? (KMenu->Log Out->Turnoff) ?
<hyper> KStart --> Logout --> Menu with "End Current Session, Turn Computer off, Restart Computer, Hibernate Computer"
<hyper> abattoir: Yes, I have to do it twice
<abattoir> hyper: that's weird, edgy? or dapper?
<hyper> If I do it only once then it logs out Konversation and also logs out from Kopete
<hyper> abattoir: edgy
<hyper> it's been the same in dapper and in gnome/dapper
<abattoir> hyper: that's weird, must be something w/ your hardware/setup then
<hyper> abattoir: I don't know :(
<cpk2> i've never tried restarting or powering down via a gui
<hyper> abattoir: what's the best way to reconfigure the keyboard? I want to switch  with |
<cpk2> i always just issue a sudo reboot or sudo powerdown
<hyper> AltGr - 7 -->    and AltGr - 1 --> |
<andersen-hc> sbin/init 6
<hyper> cpk2: through shell it works immediately
<hyper> cpk2: just not through gui
<hyper> abattoir: what do you think of this here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275036
<abattoir> hyper: have you checked the Keyboard section in System Settings?
<abattoir> hyper: hmm, what must i think of it? can't think of anything :P
<cpk2> is there a nero type clone for linux?
<hyper> abattoir: yes, but I don't wanna fuck up my keyboard :)
<cristian> hi
<abattoir> hyper: not sure of any other way, and please mind your language :)
<hyper> abattoir: well, kubuntu (desktop) comes with a lot of stuff and that might be a good way to get rid of it all from the beginning and then install the needed software afterwards... does that look like a good guide for achieving that?
<abattoir> hyper: hmm, i wouldnt say so :P
<abattoir> hyper: i think the best way would be to install kde-core after kde-desktop after you do that
<cristian> next kubuntu version will support xgl "out of the box"?
<abattoir> hyper: one of the adv. of kde is the 'complete' desktop, you lose on that if you selectively install things likkdesktop w/o kicker etc.
<hyper> OK
<abattoir> cristian: X in it supports compositing out of the box, xgl is available in the repos for you to install
<cristian> thx for the info abattoir
<abattoir> np
<hyper> Abattoir: Hmmm, I can't find out how to change altg - 7 and altgr - 1....
<theresa> hey
<theresa> would you recommend upgrading to edgy already?
<theresa> because i'm really excited about the new features :)
<kiko> hola
<cpk2> hello
<kiko> puedes tu hablar espaol
<pansy> heda
<abattoir> hyper: do you use a US keyboard?
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<pansy> donde esta la zapateria?
<hyper> abattoir: no, swiss German
<hyper> abattoir: and two keys are swapped....
<hyper> AltGr-1 should be   but it's  |    and AltGr-7 should be | but it's 
<abattoir> theresa: well, its still under development, if you'd like to help out in testing, and don't mind bugs, or your system breaking, you can upgrade ;)
<abattoir> theresa: if you are new, you'd do better to wait till its released :)
<abattoir> hyper: i'm not sure how that's done, sorry
<hyper> abattoir: well... hmmm... ok :)
<Vegeta^> Why is it that the system doesn't mount a usbdisk automatically, it says that I need to be a root user, but it didn't say that before I unmounted and then mounted. It always used to mount the disk when I pluged it in, without the need to mount it like a root user. I'm using (kde) ubuntu dist.
<tekoraik> hola
<tekoraik> tengo un problema con kubuntu, este no se me apaga, y siempre cuando inicio de nuevo se me abre dvdauthor automaticamente
<tekoraik> alguien me puede ayudar?
<hyper> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<theresa> abattoir: alright, thanks! a fortnight ain't too long, is it?! ;)
<Momal> How to move windows down that the title bar is up above the top of the screen?
<hyper> !es > tekoraik
<cpk2> Momal: can you scroll the screen up with your mouse?
<Momal> cpk2: nope
<KDEfanboy> Momal: either press Alt+F3 and go down to "move" then move it with the cursor
<Momal> alt+f3 didn't do anything :S
<KDEfanboy> and/or setup Control Center -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> Window Actions and change a 'inner window.."  combination to 'move'
<KDEfanboy> Momal: should open up the menu for kwin. is it running?
<Momal> alt+click and move... thanks :)
<Momal> kwin isn't thats why didn't show up.. Im running beryl and emerald at the moment ^^
<Momal> but in the window actions bit found key combo and worked fine :D.. thanks
<zorglu_> Momal: what is emerald ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi buddies? doesn't exists a way of syncro gmail contact online with kontacts in linux?
<Momal> theme manager used with beryl
<Momal> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<zorglu_> ok
<KDEfanboy> Momal: probably better to ask window management questions in there then
<Momal> I asked here because of KDE... it was the alt+click in KDE that made it move no in Beryl
<kiko> bueno estoy en canales de habla hispana y no contesta ni el papa algun hispano hablante please
<KDEfanboy> Momal: no, that's handled by the window manager. beryl's default combination for move is alt+click
<Momal> arr.. well was lucky it was the same then :)
<abattoir> theresa: a lot can change in 15s.... 15 days is too long ;) 14, to be accurate
<theresa> abattoir: true, let's hope for the better ;)
<abattoir> theresa: heh, indeed ;)
<abattoir> theresa: tbh, edgy has been highly stable here
* cpk2 is still afraid to upgrade when oct 26th comes
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to make kopete use the 'usual kde' osd (the one on top right of the screen) instead of the custom one (on bottom left) ?
* antoniac is away: Gone away for now.
<theresa> abattoir: what would you say is the best feature/improvement on edgy? what should I look forward to? i mean the artwork looks really amazing :)
<cpk2> how stable is upgrading in ubuntu anyways?
<cpk2> is one guarenteed to have at least a few problems when dist upgrading?
<vi_> How do I upgrade KDE. I have 3.5.2 now.
<abattoir> theresa: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu might explain it better, it's for the beta(we are close to RC time now)
<abattoir> cpk2: no nothing like that
<abattoir> cpk2: that doesnt mean its guaranteed that you won't run into problems ;)
<abattoir> vi_: you want to upgrade to 3.5.5 ?
<cpk2> i guess it wont be too bad as long as I can keep all of my settings
<cpk2> thats my biggest petpeeve maybe
<cpk2> having to reconfigure kde and whatnot if something goes bad
<abattoir> cpk2: its always better to keep a backup of important data
<cpk2> well I have /home on its own partition
<vi_> abattoir: I think I want 3.5.5. Can I do it with Adept?
<abattoir> vi_: sure
<abattoir> vi_: open adept, Adept->Manage Repositories
<psb154> vi_ take a look at: www.kubuntu.org/announcements
<theresa> abattoir: oh yeah, I'm soooo looking forward to it! my only worry is that my programs won't be working on edgy anymore....
<abattoir> theresa: what programs are those?
<theresa> abattoir: just general worry.....any non-kde application...
<abattoir> theresa: weird, i wonder what makes you think that
<livingdaylight> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<vi_> abattoir: I am looking at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php. But why do I have to add special repositories for every KDE version?
<livingdaylight> !souce-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about souce-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theresa> abattoir: don't know.....probably because i'm a linux beginner....and haven't been in that situation.......i started directly with dapper.....two days after daper came out....
<abattoir> vi_: you can use the kde-latest repo instead
<livingdaylight> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> vi_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<CVirus> !math
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about math - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !kcharselect
<ubotu> kcharselect: character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 69 kB, installed size 332 kB
<abattoir> theresa: i'd be surprised if something broke... so expect everything to work ;)
<theresa> abattoir: excellent, that's a relief! :)
<osh_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<vi_> abattoir: Thanks. And it's no problem to update from 3.5.2 to 3.5.5?
<abattoir> vi_: none that i've heard of
<livingdaylight> i still don't get it: using source-o-matic for kubuntu do you add at the end of existing repos or replace?
<livingdaylight> i don't see in the script i've been given universe and multiuniverse
<livingdaylight> so, its gotta be an add on?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: hi, just reinstalled Kubuntu :|
<livingdaylight> abattoir: haven't even dared go into system setttings
<abattoir> livingdaylight: ugh... why????
<livingdaylight> abattoir: i wasn't happy with it
<livingdaylight> abattoir: wanted to make sure i had a really clean install
<livingdaylight> Looking for the current repos litst
<livingdaylight> what is the best way to add all my repos?
<vi_> abattoir: Can I detete deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 dapper main then?
<livingdaylight> Is doing it via Synaptic a valid and complete way?
<gnomefreak> vi_: you only need 1 kubuntu repo if you want the latest kde for dapper
<abattoir> vi_: if you are adding kde-latest, yes
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me create the best repos list. Using Dapper/Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: use easysource to generate a list than add the kubuntu repo if you like
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: that gives me too much gpg key headaches
<CVirus> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx is a replacement menu for KDE with enhanced features
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: it tells you how to fix that at the top of the page
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: any non-ubuntu repo you will have a gpg error until you download the gpg key for the repo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypsila> hello
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: actually, i've found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu straightforward to use
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: don't know what i'm missing now, though
<livingdaylight> anyone know about riedels repos?
* gnomefreak finds repos straight foward weather you add them from there or another site
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: they are on kubuntu.org
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: ok :)
<berkes> fwiw, I just created a kubuntu group on the social bookmark site simpy http://www.simpy.com/group/898
<berkes> feel free to join if you're a simpy user
* karron kde3.5.5
<livingdaylight> is there an equivalent to the command killall gnome-panel? killall kde-panel maybe?
<insanekane> livingdaylight: killall kicker
<Dasnipa`> did i hear something like an end of oct release date?
<livingdaylight> insanekane: thank you
<Cybertinus> hello
<Dasnipa`> release on halloween lol that would be cool
<Cybertinus> I just installed Kubuntu on my second computer.
<Cybertinus> but the installation went a bit wierd
* livingdaylight reboots
<Cybertinus> because windows in on the first disk, and ubuntu on the second
<Cybertinus> the Kubuntu installation sees it correctly
<Cybertinus> Grub is installed on the second disk, ntldr on the first disk
<Cybertinus> so to have everything working correctly, I must boot from the second disk
<Cybertinus> then the disks are swaped for grub. So Grub thinks that Kubuntu is on the first disk, and Windows on the second
<gupta> which file to edit  for setting window manager independent, user-specific startup programs ??
<Cybertinus> that is swaped back when Kubuntu is booted (so Windows is /dev/hda, Kubuntu is /dev/hdc)
<Cybertinus> But when there is a kernel upgrade, apt-get fixes /boot/grub/menu.lst automaticaly for me
<Cybertinus> but the disks are entered wrong
<Cybertinus> how do I solve that, so that menu.lst stays correct?
<Cybertinus> a long question :). Sorry for that
<zorglu_> gupta: ~/.bashrc would do it
<Cybertinus> gupta: or maybe /etc/rc.local, if it may run at boottime
<zorglu_> and not 'user-specific' :)
<Cybertinus> ah, true. /etc/rc.local is for all the users. My mistake. Sorry :)
<sF|Xemanth> rc.local is for the root
<Cybertinus> ~/.bashrc then :)
<Cybertinus> anybody an idea for my problem?
<zorglu_> i believe you can tune that with the 'map' in grub
<zorglu_> but the how to do it is out of my knowledge :)
<gupta> bashrc -- hmmm yes this should work.. thanks!
<gupta> actually in my case its zshrc ;)
<zorglu_> :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<zorglu_> Cybertinus: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Linux_Setup/Q_20736369.html and search 'map' you will see how to fix it
<gupta> zorglu_: One question : will this require for me to fire konsole first?
<zorglu_> Cybertinus: before trying, keep a working livecb around and backup the file :) it helps a lot in case of error :)
<zorglu_> gupta: it will be launched everytime you launch a shell
<gupta> hmm
<_Caleb_> sup people
<zorglu_> gupta: so it will be launch at every kconsole
<zorglu_> gupta: maybe at the X login too, unsure about that
<gupta> well then zshrc won't work :(
<Cybertinus> zorglu_: thnx, gonna check it out
<zorglu_> gupta: what do you wanna do
<gupta> user-specific , window manager independent startup programs
<gupta> startup programs - that start once
<gupta> zshrc would launch them again and again
<zorglu_> i dont understand what you want exactly
<zorglu_> you can look at ~/.xsession or xsessionrc too
<gupta> ok, I'll look around , thanks for trying
<Dsbeerf> Hi, someone can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/ and tell me what wrong mplayer is not in repos when i do apt-get install mplayer
<livingdaylight> Using Synaptic i've got a dialog box pop up asking if i want to install package files only? Should i tick this? What else and other than package files could it install that i'd want?
<zorglu_> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<livingdaylight> can someone please tell me - synaptic is waiting to install
<zorglu_> Dsbeerf: it is a multiverse repository
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> Dsbeerf: read the above link to know how to add multivrese repository
<livingdaylight> Kaffeine is The Ultimate Movie Player - i'm sorry, but common!
<livingdaylight> Using Synaptic i've got a dialog box pop up asking if i want to install package files only? Should i tick this? What else and other than package files could it install that i'd want?
<saki> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dsbeerf> zorglu_: multiverse is enable
<livingdaylight> Using Synaptic i've got a dialog box pop up asking if i want to install package files only? Should i tick this? What else and other than package files could it install that i'd want?
<zorglu_> Dsbeerf: have you done 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<DocTomoe> does anyone know what's up with kde-apps/look?
<Dsbeerf> zorglu_: yes
<livingdaylight> Using Synaptic i've got a dialog box pop up asking if i want to install package files only? Should i tick this? What else and other than package files could it install that i'd want?
<livingdaylight> it must be lunch time
<livingdaylight> or bed time...
<Cybertinus> or "nobody knows"-time ;)
<livingdaylight> or its a really tough question....
<Dsbeerf> zorglu_: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/ you will see my repos and update is done i dont understand
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: do you use synaptic?
<livingdaylight> if asked if you want to install package files only would you say yes or no?
<zorglu_> Dsbeerf: me neither... :(
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: yes. For the first time today :). I installed Kubuntu for the first time today :). I normaly use Gentoo ;)
<_Caleb_> heh
<_Caleb_> i was gonna use arch
<_Caleb_> but it didnt like the video on this laptop
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: hey, me too! well yesterday but had to reinstall fresh today again
<_Caleb_> and kept taking a huge dump on me
<Cybertinus> I installed Kubuntu on the PC of my little brother, so he can get to know Linux
<Cybertinus> I keep using Gentoo on my machine ;)
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: if asked if you wanted to install package files only would you say yes or no?
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: aha...so its good enough for the 'little' brother but not good enough for you, huh? ;)
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: I don't know exactly what is meant by "package files".
<_Caleb_> i dont think it installs em
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: aguess, i don't either, thats why i'm asking
<_Caleb_> just downloads em and does nothing
<livingdaylight> seriously guys, please, help!
<livingdaylight> Using Synaptic i've got a dialog box pop up asking if i want to install package files only? Should i tick this? What else and other than package files could it install that i'd want?
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: indeed :). I like the flexibilty of Gentoo. I don't gonna use Kubuntu on my computer :)
<livingdaylight> if asked if you want to install package files only would you say yes or no?
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: i don't do yoga
<zorglu_> well if you want to install the pacakge, you say yes
<zorglu_> else you say no
<livingdaylight> zorglu_: no, the question is package file only!
<zorglu_> i dont use synaptic, i use adept or apt-get
<livingdaylight> zorglu_: which leads me to ask what else besides the package file could it install that i want or dont want
<_Caleb_> click no
<zorglu_> or yes
<_Caleb_> all it would do is download the files
<zorglu_> or better read the doc :)
<livingdaylight> _Caleb_: thx
<_Caleb_> nothing else it seems
<_Caleb_> or that
<_Caleb_> read the docs
<Dr_willis> a lot of packages have 'reccomended' related pacaages.
<Dsbeerf> someone can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/ and tell me what wrong mplayer is not in repos when i do apt-get install mplayer :(
<_Caleb_> and adept seems so much easier to use than synaptic
<Dr_willis> Like the GRIP front end and the tools it uses.
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: so, the answer is yes, or no? whats best?
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i don't want dead stuff floating around
<mikki> need some help with xgl, have installed it but cant se any cool effects :(
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: i tried Sabayon, which as you know is Gentoo based. But aguess it aint Gentoo though, right?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  dead stuff.. vs stuff that tool may use for specific options... you decide beased on what you want.. pick no then.
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: I have downloaded the Sabayon LiveCD. I haven't booted it (yet). So I have no experience with Sabayon :)
<kaytek> Hi, i'm completly n00b. Can somebody tell me how modify /boot/grub/menu.lst ? It says that i don't have rights to modify this file.
<Dr_willis> I just downloaded that livecd. :P
<livingdaylight> kaytek: you have to be root when you modify
<Cybertinus> kaytek: sudo <editor> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> kaytek,  sudo text-editor-that-youlike /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> kaytek,  backup that file first. Just in case
<kaytek> Thanks.
<Cybertinus> indeed, thats a good idea Dr_willis :)
<kaytek> I'll try
<mikki> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<livingdaylight> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<kaytek> thank you
<_Caleb_> Cybertinus: saybayon use to be the rr4 cd and dvd that used gentoo
<_Caleb_> so you know it already
<Cybertinus> _Caleb_: what is rr4?
<_Caleb_> gentoo livedvd and cd
<_Caleb_> he changed the name to sabayon
<Dr_willis> the download for SabayonLinux-x86-3.1-miniEdition.iso  just finished. :P
<Cybertinus> _Caleb_: ah, k. Learned something today then :)
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: then I think that Sabayon is as much of Gentoo, as Ubuntu is Debian :)
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tarik> how can i instal tvcard ?
<Dsbeerf> someone can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26423/ and tell me what wrong mplayer is not in repos when i do apt-get install mplayer :(
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: yea, i can see that. Sabayon is not stable, i can tell you that much. At least Opera just kept crashing
<kaytek> Ubuntu should detect you tvcard automaticly
<kaytek> *youur
<kaytek> *your
<tarik> but it didn't
<saki> anyone know how to convert wma to mp3 in kubuntu?
<kaytek> Ow, i've got one more problem. How to play music on kubuntu? System sounds works ok, but i can't play music...
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: I try to boot Sabayon in VMWare now :) (but it failed and just booted the OS that is on the VMWare disk :S)
<tarik> my tv card is v-stream tv878
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: hehe...nice start!
<kaytek> Maybe there's no drivers to your tvcard.
<Cybertinus> kaytek: I had the same problem today too. AmaroK didn't play mp3's, XMMS did
<larson9999> that's a  bttv
<kaytek> I found something about that in google
<tarik> larson:can you help me
<tarik> i download tvtime,and oder programs
<tarik> but nothing
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: i hope you like lots of orange too! Actually, i had no issues installingt it. And i was even quite slick i thought, with the recent kde 3.5.5 i think, but yea...i dunno, prefer kubuntu :)
<kaytek> it says, that i could download libaries by apt-get install blah blah :P
<saki> kaytek: install the codecs
<saki> just go get automatix and use it to install codecs
<saki> they'll play
<saki> :D'
<kaytek> No...
<kaytek> It's not that problem
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: i hope you like Orange!
<larson9999> tarik, well, i'm on windows now but if memeory serves me, i just downloaded a few tv viewers.  do an apt-cache search bttv and see what that turns up.  a google search of bttv and linux would do it too.
<kaytek> I read that i need libaries
<Dr_willis> kaytek,  what kind of music are you refering to?
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: I know why Sabayon didn't boot: I told VMWare to use a .torrent file as a CD-drive, and not the Sabayon iso. For some strange reason that doesn't work :p. Trying to find The Sabayon .iso now :)
<Dr_willis> for mp3 stuff theres different add on packages.. depending on the program you re playing with
<Dr_willis> Cybertinus,  Hmm.. I cant get the iso to boot under vmware either.
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: lol
<kaytek> I'm playing mp3s on amaroK
<Dr_willis> Cybertinus,  i got the mini iso..
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaytek> Ok, i found something
<kaytek> I need... that: libxine-extracodecs + lame
<tarik> thx larson
<kaytek> from where i can download this?
<Dr_willis> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<kaytek> I know, what it is.
<Dr_willis> set up the right repos.. and apt-get install them
<kaytek> I tried
<Dr_willis> note the    "In component multiverse, "
<kaytek> It dosn't works
<kaytek> doesn't*
<Dr_willis> Then i am guesisng you did somthing wrong.
<Dr_willis> could go to that easy repo site and let it set up yur apt sources list..
<kaytek> No, it says, that libxine-extracodecs doesn't exist
<Dr_willis> you DID 'sudo apt-get update'  after editing the sources list?
<Dr_willis> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Dr_willis> lets see
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: oh, and no #Sabayon channel? :0
<Dr_willis> kaytek,  double check your  sources.list , try the sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade stuff..  then try again.
<kaytek> Ok, i'll try
<livingdaylight> cpk2: hey, you still alive?
<livingdaylight> ping cpk2
<tarik> can someone help me,my system on tvcard is pal bg,but in tvtime i can chose just pal,pal60,pall...not pal b/g?
<kaytek> Ok, nothing. I'll try do something by myself, thanks guys, especially Dr_willis. Bye.
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: :)
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me the command for finding the working version of, well, anything, java in my case
<Dr_willis> java -version
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: how do ya like it?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  clarify the problem. :) its a little.. vagie
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i want to know what my working version of java is. Yesterday i installed sun-java 1.5 but i had a 1.4 version running for some reason, which meant my browser wasn't configured with java
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: no, I lost sabayon.iso :S. Gonna start the torrent again :)
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  java -version   - shows wht one is ran by default.. theres that update-alternatives command to change what default java binaries your system uses .
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: see what i mean? output java -version http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26428/
<_Caleb_> w00t
<Lechero> where can i find the kubuntu calendar?
<_Caleb_> got my resolution working
<_Caleb_> yay
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: yea, cpk2 gave it to me yesterday, but i need it again, coz i had to reinstall
<Lechero> where can i find the kubuntu calendar for know when edgy will be released?
<_Caleb_> 1280x800 w00t
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  rember this --->  !java
<Dr_willis> your problem is detailed tehre.
<livingdaylight> where?
<Dr_willis> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)       --> NOT the sun java
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> rember this --->  !java  :)
<Dr_willis> i never can rember the command either.
<tarik> can someone help me,my system on tvcard is pal bg,but in tvtime i can chose just pal,pal60,pall...not pal b/g?
<livingdaylight> it was a hell of a long command
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  so? :)
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: hmm. I try to add Sabayon in KTorrent, but he tells me I'm already uploading it :S. Where The HELL is that .iso file then? :S
<livingdaylight> hehe
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: and KTorrent is right, I already am uploading it, so the .iso file must be somewhere on my disk
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: sorry, i'm the kubuntu little-brother noob :)
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: lol
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: hehe
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: but i did install sun-java 1.5 - you do realize?
<Dr_willis> but DID you update the alternatives?
<Kokos> hi, anybody tell me, is there any website with a list of the most popular gl action games on linux? like chromium... gltron...
<Dr_willis> Kokos,  the Linux Game Tome is nice to explore.
<Dr_willis> but its all games
<Kokos> oh... is there any ranking of hmm... most popular games?
<Dr_willis> never noticed any.. how would you even get the rankings. :P
<Dr_willis> Tremulus was fun for a while..  then theres a lot of other GPL'ed Quake3 source code spinnoffs comming out every month
<Dr_willis> do those count? :)
<Kokos> i saw this site... i cannot see any categories unfortunately..
<Lechero> where can i find the kubuntu calendar for know when edgy will be released?
<Dr_willis> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> Lechero: oct 26th i believe
<Dr_willis> if the past is any indication.. it gets relased like on the same day.  I think thats what happened last time
<Dr_willis> same day as ubuntu i mean
<Lechero> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<_thumper_> thanks to whomever update kde-latest :)
<_thumper_> s/update/updated/
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: found Sabayon LiveCD. It was in ~/Screenshots for some reason :S :p
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: thats what i used  - not the dvd version
<flaccid_> is there #kubuntu-bitchaboutgirlfriends
<flaccid_> i'd love if there was
<_Caleb_> lol
<livingdaylight> Cybertinus: apparently Sabayon is an Italian dessert. I've nver had it, but i want to know :)
<_Caleb_> pm someone and bitch about it with them
<_Caleb_> hell pm me
<_Caleb_> not sure ill respond but you can send it
<_Caleb_> if it helps
<livingdaylight> hahaha
<flaccid_> hehe
<flaccid_> i guess over over it
<flaccid_> for tonight
<livingdaylight> flaccid_: have you tried #ubuntuforums ?
<flaccid_> nope
<flaccid_> i'll just hang here to take mind off
<_Caleb_> well thats good dont let it bother you
<_Caleb_> women are evil creatures
<Cybertinus> livingdaylight: gonna make a new VMWare disk, so I can install it, to experiment some more. LiveCD looks nice :)
<tarik> how can i instal kernel
<tarik> i have download it
<tarik> i have a problem,
<Sharketor> hello all
<tarik> i am missing file /lib/modules... autoconf.h
<Sharketor> someone knows a podcaster for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> tarik,  we may ask What exactly are you trying to do?
<flaccid_> _Caleb_: yeah its a catch 222 like life is
<Sharketor> a podcaster????
<CVirus> I need another way to download partial pieces of a torrent other than Ktorrent ... as its crashing
<flaccid_> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<_Caleb_> use rtorrent
<_Caleb_> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Dr_willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<thelostbyte_> Know a good blog system, out there ?
<flaccid_> !wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2 (dapper), package size 490 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<thelostbyte_> flaccid_, thankz
<jose> hi
<flaccid_> np
<tarikb> i have a problem,
<tarikb> i am missing file /lib/modules... autoconf.h
<lestat> heloo
<lestat> jest ktos mowiacy po polskiemu? :)
<lestat> jesli ktokolwiek rozumie co mowie to prosze o kontakt
<v3ctor> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lestat> dzieki
<rcurtis> quick question about printer setup in Kubunu Dapper - this box was upgraded from Breezy
<red_> How do I edit the GRUB menu
<pakair> see /etc/grub/grub.conf
<rcurtis> when I open the System Settings->Printers and select Add Printer/Class - Network Printer is grayed out
<rcurtis> this used to be available in Breezy and is available in Edgy (I believe) - any ideas why my setup doesnt have it?
<larson999> catching up on my rss feeds from last week.  funny how they all say the google buying youtube will never happen and the story is a fake
<slow-motion> re
<gupta> how can I know whether Kdm vis using/calling the ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession file?
<rafa> #kubuntu-es
<omar> H guys, I am trying to mount a folder from other kubuntu, I don't have any trouble with windows, I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar, but it's not working  for another linux, what should I change in the line
<flaccid> did you try smbfs instead of cifs, omar?
<omar> flaccid yes I tried , but I get this Error connecting to 192.168.1.34 (Connection refused)
<letmagnau> hi
<letmagnau> can anyone help me with ktraslator?
<gupta> !xsession
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gupta> !.xsession
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<letmagnau> can anyone help me with ktraslator?
<omar> H guys, I am trying to mount a folder from other kubuntu, I don't have any trouble with windows, I use : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar, but it's not working  for another linux, what should I change in the line
<v3ctor> s/urd=omar/uid=omar/
<omar> v3ctor: did get you? what's that?
<v3ctor> did you use urd or uid?
<omar> v3ctor: this is what I am doing "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o urd=omar"
<v3ctor> urd is invalid option
<v3ctor> it should be uid
<omar> v3ctor: I got mount error 111 =" Connection refused" and "Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)" with uid
<danny500> hey V3ctor whats up
<v3ctor> hi danny500
<danny500> how you doing?
<v3ctor> good
<v3ctor> u?
<danny500> same here
<omar> ubotu: I am trying to share a Linux folder not a windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I am trying to share a Linux folder not a windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> do you know were I would find the passwords file for aMSN
<omar> v3ctor: I am trying to share a linux folder not a windows one
<danny500> whats your prob?
<v3ctor> don't use amsn...sorry
<danny500> omar
<danny500> o ok
<danny500> omar, what your prob again?
<danny500> omar
<danny500> omar
<danny500> omar
<danny500> omar
<danny500> omar
<danny500> omar
<v3ctor> lol
<danny500> omar
<v3ctor> give him a sec
<danny500> ok
<danny500> lol
<danny500> lol
<danny500> lol
<danny500> lol
<danny500> jk
<danny500> oooooooommmaaaaaaarrrrrrrr
<omar> danny500 I am trying to share folders from linux to linux
<danny500> what are you using to do that with?
<danny500> Network connection?
<omar> danny500 yes network
<jam603> Is the proper place to ask a Kubuntu question?
<danny500> yes
<omar> danny500 sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles  /media/hd4/evol -o uid=omar
<Chadwick|359> Any way to refresh the program cache in Katapult without restarting kde?
<v3ctor> this is the place to ask a proper kubuntu question
<danny500> on the system tray, go to "system" then "Prefrences" then click on "Remote Desktop" ok omar
<jam603> Thank you, my question is this, is there a reason that
<felixjet> omar: udo mount -t cifs -o uid=omar //192.168.1.34/home/ronny/ronnyfiles /media/hd4/evol
<felixjet> but i dont know if it works like that
<felixjet> i use it to my ntfs partition
<jam603> sorry
<felixjet> for net i use samba
<danny500> yeah , I use samba to
<v3ctor> jam603: just jump in..no aplogies needed
<jam603> is there a reason that kpilot is not installed by default in kubuntu 6.06.01?
<v3ctor> apology*
<fildo> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<omar> danny500 I am there
<felixjet> omar: go to system:/remote and click on add net directory
<felixjet> put "system:/remote" on alt+f2 menu
<jam603> and why can't I install it from adept?  It's greyed out...
<danny500> ok, omar, hold on
<v3ctor> jam603: seems to be on mine
<_Caleb_> hmmm
<danny500> nm that won't work omar
<_Caleb_> easiest way to play dvd's
<_Caleb_> kaffeince wont play cause its copyrighted
<_Caleb_> or whatever
<danny500> go to your shared folders setup
<danny500> omar
<omar> danny500 yes I am here
<felixjet> omar: do, it
<felixjet> put "system:/remote" on alt+f2 menu
<danny500> click on one of them and edit the properties.
<omar> danny500 yes I am there already
<felixjet> lmao
<jam603> v3ctor: could I have messed somethinf up in the installation?
<danny500> tell it to share with smb
<danny500> it should then install samba and it should work for you
<omar> danny500 I installed samba yesterday
<v3ctor> jam603: i doubt it
<danny500> omar, whats your vncviewer address?
<v3ctor> jam603: open up konsole
<jam603> v3ctor: it's open
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude update
<danny500> omar, whats your vncviewr address?
<v3ctor> aptitude search kpilot
<omar> danny500 look I have two machines here, both with kubuntu , those are connected to my modem, so they are in the network, the Ip of the other one is 192.168.1.34, I want to share one folder
<v3ctor> _Caleb_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<ypsila> hello
<jam603> v3ctor: updates are all done, then the aptitude search kpilot command returns nothing
<v3ctor> you must be missing a repo
<jam603> ok
<v3ctor> 1 sec
<_Caleb_> thanks v3ctor
<v3ctor> _Caleb_: np
<danny500> well then omar, I don't think i can help you sorry
<danny500> sorry bud
<jam603> Nickerson
<jam603> wrong screen
<rafa> #kubuntu-es
<v3ctor> jam603: make sure you have universe repo
<jam603> I'm unfamiliar with that, sorry...  Is there something I can read to show me how to verify that I have it?
<v3ctor> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<thompa> can someone help me with boot errors 18, 16 on sata?
<livingdaylight> is there a consensus on what is best for multimedia. Its confusing me. gstreamer is for totem? but we don't use totem in kubuntu. I like Kaffeine, what would the proprietary codecs i need for that?
<thompa> also on repower it booted into kubuntu without asking me for login
<jam603> v3ctor: that helps.  I'll try it on my own from here.  Thank you for your help.  This is easlily one of the nicest distrobutions I have EVER used.
<v3ctor> good luck
<thompa> how can i reinstall grub so it goes to the other hard drive?
<Dr_willis> edit the menu.lst and rerun update-grub is one way
<Dr_willis> but that wont remove the bootloader off the first hard drive
<thompa> Dr_willis: ya, im totally lost as to what the problem is
<livingdaylight> why are root priviledges requred to change screen resolution? Surely, any user is entitled to change that according to their need?!
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  i can change them on the fly as a user.
<mooey> hi. i'm trying to fix a bug which addresses some default browser issues. does kde have an equivalent of gnome-open / gnome-www-browser?
<Dr_willis> its a X configuration issue/option.
<thompa> Dr_willis: my ide drive boots fine , using the sata gives me tons of errors
<Dr_willis> thompa,  what sort of errors?
<thompa> if i could narrow this down is all, error  16, 18 grub errors
<thompa> on 2nd repower i saw system unstable then it booted into kubuntu without asking for login
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: well, i can't change them anywhich way :(
<thompa> checking dmesg right now
<Dr_willis> thompa,  odd..
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  i forget the option needed to mess with them. xrandr perhaps..  livingdaylight  what video card do you have?
<thompa> hp box, the sata cmae with it, i just did a bios update so its not that
<thompa> i think its the motherboard sata controller possible
<Dr_willis> thompa,  i had issued with ubuntu on my sata drive.. grub was geting the drives out of order. I had to  edi the /boot/grub/device.map
<thompa> im getting this across distros
<Dr_willis> thompa,  that does sound like a mb/driver/quirk
<v3ctor> thompa: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<thompa> ive installed them in different orders, now the IDE boots first and gives me grub, I installed kubuntu on the sata
<thompa> so i guess it wrote to the other drive
<thompa> v3ctor: thanks, ive gone through the error guide
<thompa> creating a /boot does not help either
<v3ctor> thompa: it describes mapping your disks in a different order
<thompa> all i can do is install onto IDE with sata controller disabled, then use the sata as storage after install
<thompa> v3ctor: ok ill look again
<Dr_willis> thompa,  you are just wanting grub to  install to hda?
<Dr_willis> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: by video card you mean graphics card? That would be nvidia 6600Gt (agp)
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you installed the nvidia drivers for it yet? Im using a Nvidia 6800
<fabio> oi
<Dr_willis> Oi Vey?
<thompa> v3ctor: ive had miost of these errors, and Ive had different map situations on grub
<scott_> does anyone know how to intall macromedia flash player?
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> i thought if grub is on the IDE now the sata should boot, hence I installed on sata last
<thompa> so the mapping is correct for me
<thompa> maybe hard drive is bad
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i installed nvidia-glx, is that the one you mean?
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: Congrats on the Nvidia 6800!
<thompa> i also got a white line going across screen on boot, if its off long time overnight or colsd problem is worse
* livingdaylight is jealous of Dr_willis's Graphics card :Z
<fabio> alguem pode dizer algo?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  heck its an old card.. it sales for about $140 now a days.
<Dr_willis> I paid like $400 when it first cam eout.
<thompa> Dr_willis: im going to try a boot loader other than grub maybe that helps
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  let me check my xorg.conf settings.
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: hey, thats alot of money to me. I had to break the bank to pay for the 6600Gt
<Dr_willis> thompa,  its possible grub is not seeing the drive.. ya could try the grub shell and see.
<thompa> whats that?
<thompa> Dr_willis: how do i get into grub shell?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. hit c for the command line i think
<Dr_willis> grub is one of those things that has  a LOT of features and docs.. :P
<Dr_willis> I spent a day reading them all and learning it.. but that was 5 mo ago. :)
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  check your xorg.conf and be sure you got the various res's listed that the system can do.
<Dr_willis> Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x640" "640x480"
<Dr_willis> is my systems info
<omar> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I wanna share a folder kubuntu-kubuntu, that's it, I have samba already
<Dr_willis> omar,  you dont need samba for a linux to linux system,
<thompa>  ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0) is that bad
<Dr_willis> you can copy things over with ssh if you wanted
<thompa> i got all sorts of sata lines in dmesg
<Dr_willis> You can use the fish kioslave like this: fish://hostname or fish://username@hostname.    - as a Konqueror address will let you access the other box IF ssh is installed.
<TheGateKeeper> omar system settings -> Internet & Networking --> Sharing
<Dr_willis> thompa,  its possible that sata controler has no drivers, or flakey drivers
<ypsila> Dr_willis: we failed exactly with the same problem
<thompa> probably so
<thompa> Dr_willis: i can only find out by putting another sata hard drive in, that would tell. If thats the case I can use this as storage. I see no difference between IDE and sata anyway
<ypsila> Dr_willis: and fish didn't wok
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thompa> too bad cause the sata came with this box and my ide is only 150G
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: they're all there. Check for yourself: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26450/ Still have the generic 'nv' driver though
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: you're name wouldn't be Bruce by any chance?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hello? i would like to publish my contacts online on a LDAP server in such a way that a sync with my cellphone will be possible too.. do you know any website that offer free LDAP service for this purpose?
<thompa> it works in windows fine so its probably meant so
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  using 'nv' means you are not using the nvidia drivbers.. so that may be the whole issue
<omar> TheGateKeeper I can see the share folders, that's nice, but the NFS option is disable, and I can't figure it out how to enable it
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis> Install the nfs server and other tools
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: no, because yesterday, i was able to change screen resolution as is. Infact i was delighted because over at Ubuntu that had always been an issue. However, while trying to enable nvidia-glx and Ctr+alt+backspacing my system crashed. Today i did a fresh install just to be safe but now i can't change resolution :s
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  if your driver line is set to 'nv' then you are not using the 'nvidia' drivers.. so i dont know what else to tell you.
<livingdaylight> I have another question guys: when i do sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever /etc/apt/sources.list i get this error:
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26451/
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: i'm just saying that i was able to change resolution yesterday with my xorg set at 'nv' so i don't believe the drivers are necessary
<Dr_willis>  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166          --------- Is due to the wacom tablet entry in the xorg.conf
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: having said that should i just change the driver line from 'nv' to 'nvidia' ?
<TheGateKeeper> omar install it, then go back to that gui interface I am sure it nfs too
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  try it and see.
<Dr_willis> When installing the various ati and nvidia drivers. i often have to set/change the res after installing them.. and ive used the  GUI tools to set the default res.
<TheGateKeeper> omar if you are only moving small amounts of info then it doesn't really matter which you use
<livingdaylight>  I have another question guys: when i do sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever /etc/apt/sources.list i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26451/
<mendred> livingdaylight: use kdesu instead of sudo or use sux (if u have enabled a root account) and then run ur program
<gemidjy> I installed kde 3.5.5 yesterday from Jonatan's repos, but they s*rewed my environment, so I want to get back to the previous installation, but I wouldn't reinstall kde by removing each kde 3.5.5 package separetly, any smarter idea?
<Dr_willis>  Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server      - sounds like you dont have  roor permissions to access the display.
<Dr_willis> yes.. use kdesu or sux is the best way
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: Run Command... kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mendred> hmmm kde 3.5.5+beryl on this old laptop works like a charm..feels like i got a new machine :)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: that works nicely, thank you!!!
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: if you are using the cli then use a cli editor eg. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: :-)
<arunkale> Hey guys.. how do I play m4a files?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i dont get it. Sometimes sudo is alright? and other times i have to kdesu?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: kdesu for gui apps, sudo for cli apps
<livingdaylight> mendred: sux? :s but thanx
<mendred> livingdaylight: lol see sux means su + x
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: ok, i can try and remember that distinction
<Dr_willis> i tend to use 'sux'  :)
<ypsila> good bye
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: kate is gui so use kdesu, nano is cli so use sudo
<livingdaylight> mendred: LOL
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mendred> thanks dr_willis
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you will get used to it :-)
<mattia> ciao a tutti
<Dr_willis> its a bit of an old-skool program :)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: okey dokey, gotta know your guis from your cli's :)
<livingdaylight> mattia: ciao bello
<TheGateKeeper> yep :-)
<livingdaylight> mattia: ciao la regazza
<dala> hola
<livingdaylight> dala: hola amigo
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dala> ok
<livingdaylight> vale?
<dala> saludos desde mexico
<dala> adios
<livingdaylight> Viva Mexico!
<dala> A Huevo!
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I'll teach you linux, you teach me spanish lol
<arunkale> argh my cd rom drive is such a bitch
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: lol, that is as much as i know i'm afraid, but i love the language :D
<TheGateKeeper> damn thought I was onto a good thing :-)
<roman> can anyone help me? I just switched from XP to Kubuntu, just installed, and I think I overestimated myself. Linux is too advanced for me, I'm not even able to mount my harddrive number 2
<arunkale> roman
<arunkale> whats up
<roman> I have some vital files there so can anyone help me mount it? Its formated in NTFS
<roman> ey arunkale
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<roman> its frustrating, because I thought this would be easy, point and click easy
<arunkale> check out that link
<Dr_willis> It is rather trivial.
<roman> i will
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want do. :P
<livingdaylight> do i need PLF for w32codecs and soforth?
<Dr_willis> my fstab entry  for my NTFS drive -->  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<arunkale> what's PLF?
<roman> can't you just download something that makes the changes for you? That mounts the drives you need
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: hang on...
<Dr_willis> roman,  put forth a little effort man.
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Dr_willis> I could of edited the fstab in the time it took you to even TYPE that line.
<roman> I don't have to inxp
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: oh, you diamond geezer!
<arunkale> roman, as a fellow xp user, trust me.. kubuntu is the shit.. xp is bleh compared to kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes <--- you forgot to bookmark this
<arunkale> roman: and you can point and click for most things
<Dr_willis> Its just harder to describe   click over here... then use that tab.. then below set this.. and that...
<roman> well I just want my disk to work
<Dr_willis> while 'edit the fstab' and put in a line like-->  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_willis> is rather easy.
<roman> well where do I write in the command you gave me Dr?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: actually, its not that! i did bookmark it yesterday, but just had to do a fresh installation ALL over again today of Kubuntu :(
<Dr_willis> edit the /etc/fstab file.. look at the entrys.. MOST likely you just neeed the umask=007 option .
<arunkale> if adept is currently updating konversation, does that mean i need to close konversation and wait for it to get updated?
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  that may be a good idea.
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: use firefox and a bookmark sync will make life easier
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  it may work fine.. :) but still its better safe then sorry
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: is there a sudo involved with that wget -c ?
<TheGateKeeper> possible use sudo if the command does work as is
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: I'm enjoying Konqueror though :) All those years of Firefox, i'm quite liking the change
<arunkale> Dr_willis: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> apt-get install firefox :-)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: doesn't?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: actually, i might aswell admit i used Opera since it became freely available, shhhh....
<roman> I don't see NTFS when I type in: cat /proc/filesystems
<TheGateKeeper> you got the wget command to work?
<roman> I don't even know what the fuck im lookin at
<trappist> roman: language please.
<roman> just frustrated
<roman> i feel tricked, this was supposed to be easy
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: oh, yea thats done, thx hombre
<roman> I just want to acsess my extra hard drive, is that to much to ask for?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: excellent :-)
<roman> Is there a simpler linux edition than kubuntu?
<andersen-hc> what have you tried so far, roman
<andersen-hc> yes
<roman> what?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: debianmultimedia.org huh? .... : )
<andersen-hc> opensuse livecd would work great
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you could use the plf repos but that is easier & quicker
<andersen-hc> it would mount your local home directory and your ntfs drive
<roman> is there anything as simple as Windows XP?
<andersen-hc> and then you can just copy it over
<Dr_willis> or learning how the fstab and mounting system works.. is rather handy..
<andersen-hc> yes, opensuse is as easy
<roman> what is fstab?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: yep it's the debian w32codecs but will work fine
<roman> can u send me an link andersen?
<andersen-hc> fstab is a file that contains what drives to mount when it boots
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: easier & quicker if you knew that long website command... Just wondering if there are others from teh PLF i would have needed?
<Dr_willis> that ntfs urli posted  explained it.. its  the file that tells what drives are mounted where
<andersen-hc> here you go -> http://en.opensuse.org/Live_CD
<andersen-hc> oh wait, one sec
<TheGateKeeper> well I use amarok for mp3 xine engine, libxine-extracodecs & w32codec & so far I have never needed anything else
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: ^^^^^
<Dr_willis> i wonder if edgy will fix that 'ntfs drives only readable by root' issue..or if they consider that a feature
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: yea, i had that one already ^^
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: :-)
<blackslash> First time useing linux, trying to install nvidia drivers. Q: How can i find out if i got binutils?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i think i'm good now, just wondering why Kaffeine wasn't there, hmmmm....
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: using ntfs-3g?
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  i tested out the FUSE ntfs stuff last night. it worked..
<TheGateKeeper> ahhh
<andersen-hc> kjsdkfjhlkjsdhf
<Dr_willis> but the fact that the default ubuntu setup lets just root READ the ntfs drives.. is a bit of a common "faq"
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: lol, that was strange
<andersen-hc> bloody suse
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: it s alrady installed
<andersen-hc> why did they get rid of the livecd
<Dr_willis> everyone seems to want the users to read the ntfs drives. :)
<DoLe> my gnome login window scrolls
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: but i did sudo apt-get install kaffeine and it said it wasn't there - but i can relax now :)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: :-)
<livingdaylight> ^^
<andersen-hc> _OK_
<TheGateKeeper> I seen
<andersen-hc> heresa the opensuse livecd
<andersen-hc> although its actually a DVD
<andersen-hc> http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.1/non-oss-dvd-iso/SUSE-Linux-10.1-GM-LiveDVD.iso
<Dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<DoLe> my gnome login window scrolls.someone please help me.
<Dr_willis> you mean it has a 'virtual display' larger then the monitor. and thus scrolls left/right/up/down?
<DoLe> yes
<DoLe> should i set it to required resolution
<Dr_willis> Thats rather odd..   yea.. but not sure why its using the wrong res
<Dr_willis> your desktop dont have the same problem?
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: do you use this to install updates: --> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<DoLe> no.its fine.
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update    && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> dist-upgrade is the 'hardcore' upgrade. :P
<Dr_willis> I only use that when things seem weird.
<DoLe> everything is uo to date.
<Dr_willis> lets see.. to mount a ntfs drive.. in the users home dir...
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir NTFS_HERE
<Dr_willis> sudo  mount  /dev/hda1 NTFS_HERE  -o umask=0007
<Dr_willis> i THink - will work. :)
<Dr_willis> Nope.. Hmm permission denied..
<blackslash> i just mounted in my home, now i cant open  the dir >.<
<Dr_willis> sudo  mount  /dev/hda1 NTFS_HERE  -o umask=0007,gid=46
<Dr_willis> there we go.
<Dr_willis> Now where did that gid=46 come from...
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: so if I did sudo aptitude update  && sudo aptitude upgrade that would allow to install a previous version of something if they let something out that was broken?
<Dr_willis> in /etc/groups --> plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,willis
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  ive never had that issue..so not sure.
<vortex_> hi all
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: apt-get doesn't support downgrading. if that's your question.
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: you'll have to do it manually.
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: ok thanx it's just that I know they have screwed up with their updates on odd occasions
<DoLe> Dr_willis thanks. Changing virtual mode fixed the scrolling.
<Dr_willis> DoLe,  :)
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: won't this --> sudo aptitude update  && sudo aptitude upgrade  give me the chance to uninstall the new update and reinstall the old one?
<vortex_> I have problem with my webcam in kubuntu it look like is still on but I don't know how cen I use it!!!
<Dr_willis> DoLe,  if using Kubuntu a lot - you proberly want to use KDM for the login manager
<vortex_> someone can help me?
<DoLe> KDE kept crashing so I had to switch to gnome
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: aptitude might give you that as a proposed solution, i'm not sure. not an aptitude expert.
<webpower_> hi all
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: ok thanx
<webpower_> to make safety remove of pen drive from shell, how can i do?
<Dr_willis> umount /media/whereitsmountedto
<Dr_willis> sudo umount /media/whereitsmountedto
<webpower_> Dr_willis: umount doesn't drop energy
<Dr_willis> if you MUST just unplug the thing.. err...
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: apt-get seems to wounderfull at installing including all the dependencies, but not much good at removing depencencies when you uninstall, always seem to be left with a load of stuff you don't want
<arunkale> Is there any OS X like skin for Kubuntu that's better than Baghira?
<Dr_willis> sync - flush file system buffers
<Dr_willis> run sync a few times to force the buffers to flus and get wrote to disk
<webpower_> Dr_willis: are you talking with me?
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  i often ask my self -  how can a multibillion doller company like OS-X make such a ugly gui. :)
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  yep
<arunkale> Dr_willis: Ugly?
<Dr_willis> sync a few times (2-3) then unplug IF you must..
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  very nasty ugly i think.
<arunkale> heh
<Dr_willis> almost as ugly as that Brushed Metal stuff they were using
<arunkale> A lot of people seem to buy Apple computers only because of the GUI
<Dr_willis> a Lot of people are total Idiots. :)
<webpower_> Dr_willis: how can I know if after 2-3 secs, all data are writed on pen drive?
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  sync a few times.. then it should be writtenb
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  what does the umount command tell you anyway?
<webpower_> ok
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  'mount' will show whats mounted where...
<webpower_> umount doesn't drop alimenting pen drive
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  i dont know what you mean by 'drop'
<Dr_willis> or alimenting. :)
<arunkale> Dr_willis: Any browser better than Firefox for Kubuntu?
<webpower_> using umount, pen is unmounted but elettric energy is still continuing
<Dr_willis> arunkale,  i find Firefox to be the best...  :)
<webpower_> using umount, led on pen drive is on
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  if its unmounted... unplug it..
<webpower_> using "safety remove" led is off
<Dr_willis> my usb thing has a pwoer led.. and a flashing writeing led.
<webpower_> I wont to set led off from shell
<Dr_willis> saftey remove?
<Dr_willis> you mean that  windows xp thing that no one uses? :)
<webpower_> no
<webpower_> also kubuntu has safety remove
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. never seen that. :P lets try
<mendred> webpower_: use that :)
<webpower_> try tu plug pen drive and right click
<webpower_> on pen drive device
<webpower_> now you can see "safety remove"
<webpower_> if you use it, pen led gets off
<webpower_> if you only unmount it
<webpower_> ledi continue to be on
<livingdaylight> what are the msttffonts called exactly?
<livingdaylight> you know the ones i mean?
<_Shade_> hi there
<Dr_willis> 'safely remove' = 'nice term for unmount the drive'
<Dr_willis> :)
<_Shade_> i've just installed kubuntu edgy. Well i have to say it rocks :)
<webpower_> Dr_willis: listen me
<Dr_willis> Userfriendlyness causing more  problems heh
<webpower_> try to do "safety remove"
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: woah! can you say more?
<webpower_> as you can see, led of pen drive is off
<mendred> Dr_willis: safely remove seems to switch of the power of a usb stick..the led goes off
<livingdaylight> anyone tell me what the ttf fonts are called. You know the microsoft ones?
<mendred> umount doesn't
<livingdaylight> comic sans etc
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: what do you want to know then?
<webpower_> if you use: umont, led is on
<mendred> i am not sure what it does extra though
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: about kubuntu?
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: yeah
<uwo> hi all. i lost the "quick search" field (google, wikipedia....) in the location toolbar of konqueror... does anyone know how exactly this field is called and where to turn it on?
<Dr_willis> Now ya did it - kde crashed. :)
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: how exactly is it rocking? Kubuntu/Dapper still Rocks too :) Installed it for the first time yesterday :)
<webpower_> Dr_willis: have you tried?
<arunkale> i'm waiting for Edgy
<arunkale> should be awesome
<mendred> uwo: konqueror settings>configure extensions extensions tab
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  the usb thang just crashed kde on me. :P silly thing
<uwo> mendred: tnx!
<htraki> livingdaylight: It rocks,just update the packages
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: you couldn't wait huh?
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  i can say ive NEVER noticed the power indicationlight on my usb-gizmos going on or off.
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: well it boots faster, i find the kde run faster as well... I don't like the default wallpaper though ;D
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: you're right
<livingdaylight> htraki: Edgy is more thanjust updated packages no?
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: i can tell you how to change the wallpaper ...hehe
<htraki> I dont know I did not try it yet
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: they've updated the system-settings applet too, so it's more convenient to use now
<htraki> Well I then think yes
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: oh, good, coz that was buggy as hell
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: i already did it :)
<htraki> but edgy is still beta
<livingdaylight> What i wanna know is onboot up does it say Kubuntu or Ubuntu still?
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: you mean the system-settings stuff ?
<Dr_willis> beta for a few more days :)
<webpower_> Dr_willis: how can I know the command associated to "safety remove" ?
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: yea
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  as far as i can tell its just running umount.. if the device is umounted.. the system is no longer accessing it..
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: it says "Kubuntu" oh btw they added a new usplash theme
<felixjet> anyone knows a good download manager ?
<arunkale> htraki: edgy releases on the 26th
<Dr_willis> Unless ya got some really weird device. I got 4 usb things here.. and they all got 1 led. and its always on when i plug them in.
<htraki> arunkale: d4x
<miguel> esto es en espaol?
<felixjet> miguel #kubuntu-es
<arunkale> d4x?
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<htraki> downloader 4 X
<webpower_> is not really that safety remove just unmonts it
<livingdaylight> miguel: vale?
<htraki> uses gtk+ 2.x
<arunkale> i didnt want the downloader software man
<miguel> gracias
<arunkale> felixjet wanted it
<htraki> just a plugin?
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: i'm just doing an update... and I will have a brand new kde in a minute :)
<webpower_> as you can see on right click, of pen drive there are both safety remove and unmount
<B-Minus> hey all good evening
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  prove otherwise.. i cant find any  info on it one way or another.  for years..  i plug in a usb thing.. mount it.. write to it.. umount it.. wait a few sec.. then remove it.
<felixjet> downloader 4x and d4x ?
<livingdaylight> What i could not understand is when you boot up and grub gives you the kernels it says Ubuntu whether you have Ubuntu installed or Kubuntu. Now if you have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed that canbe confusing!
<Dr_willis> webpower_,   could go ask the #kde guys what it does differently
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: well.... several minutes maybe :D
<livingdaylight> hehe
<felixjet> !d4x
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<htraki> felixjet: d4x and downloader 4 X it is same sw
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.6-2 (dapper), package size 656 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: what's the issue?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/x-6ef31713bf683734]  by gnomefreak
<felixjet> xD
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> in the meantime, can someone tell me what the ms fonts are called, please?
<apokryphos> webpower_:  what's the issue?
<felixjet> ty htraki
<livingdaylight> coremsttfonts or something
<_Shade_> talking about kde... what's katapult actually?
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  whts the differeance btween 'safely remove' and 'umount' on a usb device iconon the desktop.
<apokryphos> _Shade_: /msg ubotu katapult
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: safely remove executes eject, too, I believe.
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  heh - that makes a LITTLE bit of sence I guess
<Dr_willis> with that logic.. the CDROM drive should say safely remove then.
<B-Minus> hey
<webpower_> apokryphos: read :)
<B-Minus> what is katapult it doesnt do anything here
<B-Minus> it shows a pic of a katapult :p
<Dr_willis> lets see what it says. :P
<apokryphos> B-Minus: /msg ubotu katapult
<livingdaylight> will someone tell me the core-msttfonts please?
<Dr_willis> !find font
<ubotu> Found: fontconfig, fontforge, fontforge-doc, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 (and 156 others)
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: nah, some usb pen drives just like "eject" too
<apokryphos> of course it's safe to remove etc after you've simply unmounted it
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: what about it?
<apokryphos> (presuming it doesn't remount)
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  heh -  that what ive been saying
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: tell you what? What it's called? Perhaps msttcorefonts
<Dr_willis> I got the KDE mountign system all messed up now. :P its taking 4 min to even see a usb thing when i plug it in
<apokryphos> :O
<Dr_willis> i rember why i never use the auto-mounting features now
<apokryphos> well, the automounting in kde is done with a combination of HAL and DBUS, if there's a problem it's likely with one of those
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: thx,buddy, i knew i was close, but synaptic's got to know exactly, and won't guess what i mean
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: apt-cache search helps at times like this; i.e. apt-cache search font|grep ms
<_Shade_> livingdaylight: you could check the "search in description" bos
<webpower_> apokryphos: have you understood the problem?
<_Shade_> box
<apokryphos> webpower_: what's your problem?
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: thank you. I've written that command down in my book of commands. :)
<livingdaylight> _Shade_: oh, i did
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: writing? Bah! There are excellent programs out there for note-taking ;-)
<apokryphos> might I recommend basket 8)
<webpower_> I wont to know the command from shell to do safety remove
<apokryphos> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-5 (dapper), package size 336 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<webpower_> not umount
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: huh? ami livinving inthe darkages?
<apokryphos> webpower_: well most likely it doesn't do it through a shell of course, but it'd be something like: umount /media/somedisk && eject /media/somedisk
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: oh yeah 8)
<webpower_> apokryphos: eject what does?
<apokryphos> webpower_: man eject
<webpower_> eject opens automatically cdrom and floppy
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: sudo apt-get install basket ;)
<v3ctor> eject (1)            - eject removable media
<htraki> webpower: same as in cd player
<Dr_willis> i think somthing has to be umounted befor its ejected
<v3ctor> eject should umount for you...if it can
<Dr_willis> or course all eject does is send a command to the device..  that may or may not do anything.
<Dr_willis> v3ctor,  ya sure of that? Hmm lets check with this cd.
<apokryphos> yup, but I don't recall --  eject on some systems might umount automatically first if it's mounted
<_Shade_> wow i've downloaded 55% of updates... i wonder how many packages will be upgradeable when it's done :)
<htraki> Dr_willis: the sw does it 4 U
<robin__> I am trying to setup edgy to mount xp when booting, whem i type the following command " gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" I get an error can someone help?
<apokryphos> robin__: what's the error?
<Dr_willis> guess it does. :P
<Dr_willis> spiffy
<htraki> robin_: open fstab in the editor gedit or kate
<Dr_willis> assuming of course nothing is using it.
<v3ctor> of course
<robin__> (gksudo:4877): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: is the error
<apokryphos> robin__: try using kdesu instead of gksudo
<robin__> ok
<htraki> robin_:U have to be root to edit fstab
<apokryphos> and perhaps kate instead of gedit :P
<Dr_willis> cool - kde mounted the audio cd and showed the tracks as wav/mp3/ogg/and others. :)
<webpower_> if is unmounted
<arunkale> A friend of mine tried out Ubuntu on his OS X.. and Ubuntu doesn't stretch to the full length of the screen
<webpower_> eject what does?
<apokryphos> htraki: gksudo is GTK's app for opening a GUI app as root
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  my guess - it just sends the eject command to the device.
<robin__> root@robin-desktop:~# kdesu gedit /etc/fstab
<robin__> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<v3ctor> Dr_willis: easy to rip em that way ;)
<Dr_willis> v3ctor,  and ehre i have been using GRIP. :P
<webpower_> what does eject command to pen drive?
<apokryphos> robin__: don't do that as root :)
<webpower_> ejects open cd rom
<apokryphos> robin__: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<v3ctor> drag and drop is nicer
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: gonna have to learn to use this basket :s
<robin__> ok
<htraki> robin_: Do su in kterm or xterm,then kate /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: it's really good; see some of the features it has on basket.kde.org
<apokryphos> webpower_: yes, but obviously not with a usb pen drive
<apokryphos> don't worry, it won't fly out of the port ;-)
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  you expecting the usb drive to fly across the room? :P id say the usb device may or may not respond to the eject command.
<robin__> being root was my problem thx
<Dr_willis> i cant find any or my usb  things that seem to care about eject.
<apokryphos> robin__: root is disabled on ubuntu by default :P
<webpower_> and what does with pen drive?
<Dr_willis> eject did remove the device from the kde 'storage media' list.
<htraki> apokyphos: To become root,just give user passwd when req
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: Awesome! i was living in the Dark Ages there with my pen and paper, Geezuz Krist!
<webpower_> Dr_willis: i don't understand
<v3ctor> i take notes the old fashioned way...
<v3ctor> i log irc
<apokryphos> v3ctor: problematic when you find that irc isn't responsible for all the knowledge in the world :P
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  it dont do nothing  since it cant... its mainly used for other gizmos.
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  unmount the thing and its safe to remove
<v3ctor> apokryphos: it isn't ?
<Dr_willis> or use the safely remove.. which does umount +  eject.
<apokryphos> v3ctor: yup, there's wikipedia too!
* v3ctor makes note of that
<webpower_> I'd like to know what eject does to pen drive
<v3ctor> i am gonna start using google office to make a document to save all of my google searches on
<htraki> webpower_:safety remove from sys
<webpower_> like umount?
<apokryphos> webpower_: well have you even checked google?
<apokryphos> http://eject.sourceforge.net/
* v3ctor gets out his new 2GB usb pen drive to try all of this out
<htraki> No,umount just removes media
<lupine_85> what eject does to pen drives?
<htraki> softwarely,hardwarely
* lupine_85 hides the mental imagery
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  i am guessing your pen drive is one of the .00000000000000000000001% int he world that responds to eject by turning off the led.
* v3ctor realizes that his usb mouse is in the only usb port on this laptop
<lupine_85> probably not a lot
<Dr_willis> lupine_85,  im gaterhing that his pen drive some how has a led that shows its on/off.
<lupine_85> cor
* Dr_willis ejects lupine_85 's usb mouse
<lupine_85> good job it's plugged into the PS/2 port ;)
<htraki> No, Ithink it show data transferring
<webpower_> Dr_willis: try
<lupine_85> so it turns the LED off. not a big deal, and not really useful ;)
* Dr_willis ejects lupine_85 's  chair.
<Dr_willis> My pendrives all got one led.. that is on all the time.
<Dr_willis> they dont even flicker when being accessed
* v3ctor ejects Dr_willis' eject
<Dr_willis> of course now kde's auto mounting is really confused from the 5+ devices ive been plkugging in.
<Dr_willis> :)
<webpower_> Dr_willis_ try to do eject /dev/sda1
<webpower_> led turns of?
<webpower_> of
<webpower_> try
* lupine_85 wonders which of the 4 methods eject uses on a USB stick
<_Shade_> will edgy support my multimedia keyboard? I heard it does, but it doesn't it seems
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  since sda1 is my sata drive ; ) no.
<lupine_85> _Shade_: probably. You'd need to install hotkey
<lupine_85> !info hotkey
<ronnylinux> hi guys i typed this command: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.33://algo /home/ronny/ronnyfiles  and got this message: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.33' failed.
<ubotu> Package hotkey does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> !info hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 141 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ronnylinux> what can i do
<lupine_85> very handy
<webpower_> Dr_willis: try with pen drive
<v3ctor>  mount -t nfs 192.168.1.33:/algo /home/ronny/ronnyfiles
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  it does nothing. the blue led stays on - on my device
<Dr_willis> it did not shoot across the room either. :)
<ronnylinux> v3ctor yes i use that and the same
<Blissex> ronnylinux: there is an NFS FAQ with extensive advice on where to look to debug problems too...
<htraki> Dr.Willis:Preheaps /dev/sdb like at me
<htraki> or /dev/usbdisk
<v3ctor> sudo  mount -t nfs 192.168.1.33:/algo /home/ronny/ronnyfiles
<htraki> sorry, I meant /media/usbdisk
<webpower_> Dr_willis: also with "safety remove" from kde?
<_Shade_> lupine_85: thanks, i'll do it, but first i have to cope with the updates :). It's 270MBs on a low brandwidth
<htraki> or U can add the mount dir as parm
<lupine_85> 270MB, eh?
<ronnylinux> v3ctor the message continue
<webpower_> Dr_willis: try from kde
<v3ctor> ronnylinux: is nfs server runnig on remote system?
<v3ctor> running* even
<webpower_> Dr_willis: try from kde
<Dr_willis> webpower_, nothing webpower_
<webpower_> led remains on?
<htraki> try to eject form cmd lind
<Dr_willis> webpower_,  yes.. if i plug in the device the blue led is on... all the time... ive never ever seen it EVER turn off...
<ronnylinux> v3ctor i installed apt-get install nfs-common and the kernel too
<robin__> i now am mounting xp on boot, the bad news is when i try to access it it says i dont have permission lol. any idea's?
<htraki> Did U close all apps that are using the pendrive?
<Dr_willis> same goes for my other usb gizmos
<ronnylinux> what it means they are running?
<v3ctor> ronnylinux: did you install that on both system?
<htraki> robin_:does windowz runs on ntfs
<arunkale> kde 3.5.5. is out/
<ronnylinux> v3ctor yes in both i have two kubuntu machines
<htraki> robin_:did U add users parm in fstab
<v3ctor> ronnylinux: did you edit /etc/exports on the server system and start the service?
<ronnylinux> vector: no, how i can do that
<v3ctor> hold on while i google that for you
<will> hey all, i'm trying to use apt-get install to install a package that I know should exist, its event on packages.ubuntu.com but its saying it can't find it
<will> and it's happened with a few packages so far
<Hawkwind> ronnylinux: You need nfs-utils IIRC
<will> even^
<Hawkwind> ronnylinux: In /etc/hosts on the other box, you need something similar to this:  /storage   192.168.1.101(rw,sync,all_squash,anonuid=501,anongid=501,no_subtree_check)
<robin__> I have mounted my xp partition but it says i dont have thge rights to view it, any thoughts any one?
<zer0hour> will: is your package file up to date?
<htraki> will:what parms do U have in repo?
<will> ive run apt-get update
<will> hrtraki: i dont understand the question, im a bit of a linuxnoob
<Hawkwind> robin__: Sorry, it is nfs-common you need
<htraki> paste your server list
<Hawkwind> Ermm, ronnylinux ^^^^^^^^
<will> how do i get it?
<will> to paste
<Hawkwind> ronnylinux: Have you tried doing:  sudo /etc/init.d/nfs start ?
<Hawkwind> will: http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<v3ctor> ronnylinux: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s03.html
<Hawkwind> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Hawkwind> Much easier to understand page there for NFS.  Plus, it's *Ubuntu specific
<will> how do i get my server list?
<Hawkwind> will: It's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<v3ctor> hmm...forgot to try ubotu
<htraki> go to /etc/apt and paste yore sources.list
<will> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<will> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<will> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<will> ## distribution.
<will> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<will> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<will> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<will> ## repository.
<will> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<will> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<will> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<will> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<will> ## team.
<will> # deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<will> # deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<will> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<v3ctor> can you paste some of your other config files too
<will> ## repository.
<robin__> nfs-common, then what?"
<will> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<will> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<will> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<will> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<will> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<htraki> U have to uncomment the following lines  ...
<will_> sry all i just got kicked
<Manyfold> hello i have a problem everytime i do "wget -O foo2zjs.tar.gz http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz" i get an "bash: $: command not found" also locate finds the binary in /usr/bin and that directory appears in $PATH. so what went wrong?
<Hawkwind> will_: Please don't paste to the channel
<Hawkwind> will_: I stated for you to use http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<will_> sry
<will_> ok ive pasted it there
<htraki> end with universe and add 'multiverse' after that
<Hawkwind> will_: You have to paste us the resulting URL
<will_> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/160
<v3ctor> Manyfold: why not just "wget http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz" ?
<Hawkwind> will_: You need to edit the file and add universe multiverse to the lines that don't have a # at the beginning
<Hawkwind> will_: To edit the file, kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list   Replace kwrite with your editor of choice
<htraki> and add multiverse after that
<htraki> it is a another repo
<Hawkwind> Hah, I mentioned both multiverse universe already :P
<will_> ok thx all ill try tht
<will_> what does kdesu do btw?
<v3ctor> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<v3ctor> that explains it pretty well also
<htraki> kdesu provides root privileges
<will_> is it like sudo?
<LjL> will_: yes, for kde apps
<htraki> sudo is for execute a command
<Manyfold> v3ctor: well that worked but when i look at the wget man page the -O option is mentioned so the first version should work too
<will_> ah kk
<Manyfold> v3ctor: i have the fear that my bash is royaly fucked up
<v3ctor> i read the whole section on that option...i think that the filename needs to exist first
<ricanelite> Hell all, I need help to fix my screen resolution right now it is only displaying 1024x768 and I know it could go higher, I'm a newbie so please help me out the best way you can
<Manyfold> so touch filename and then wget -O ?
<felixjet> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<B-Minus> hmmm
<B-Minus> my laptop monitor is very dark
<Manyfold> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<v3ctor> Manyfold: maybe?
<felixjet> thats for you ricanelite
<Manyfold> that bot is cool
<Manyfold> !dpkg-statoverride
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-statoverride - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will> sucess!!!
<will> thx so much everyone
<htraki> ricanelite: do kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit to your needs
<ricanelite> wait
<felixjet> my ethernet card is setup on eth1. how can i convert it to the eth0 ??
<ricanelite> where do i type that?
<ricanelite> and which one?
<htraki> in terminal
<ricanelite> so i type in kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ricanelite> ??
<htraki> xterm or kterm
<htraki> Go to Screen Section
<htraki> Default Depth should be 24 ..
<ricanelite> Now, how I do configre this on xorg.conf-kate?
<ricanelite> so I put in the Screen Resolution I want right next to the other one?
<htraki> yes,or what do U need
<htraki> space separted
<ricanelite> but there 4 different lines
<felixjet> my ethernet card is setup on eth1. how can i convert it to the eth0 ??
<htraki> Yes, they are 4 colour depths
<ricanelite> damn i dont know what im doing
<ricanelite> lol
<htraki> 1,4,16,24
<ricanelite> so i put the screen resolution i want on each line??
<ubuntu> is it possible to use Kubuntu live cd to recover files from a hard drive partition with a boot-failing windows version installed?
<htraki> Only one that U use
<ricanelite> so is 24 stand for 24bit color?
<htraki> Mine looks like this:
<htraki> DefaultDepth	24
<LjL> ricanelite: yes
<htraki> Did U saved the file
<htraki> If yes, then exit form kde and cross your finger
<htraki> s
<ricanelite> so, right where it says Subsection "Display"  Depth    24   Modes    "1024x768" i put right before that the screen resolution i want
<ricanelite> is there a better way by using the terminal where it tells you which one to select cause i remeber doing that before
<htraki> ok, go ahead
<LjL> ricanelite: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Manyfold> now when i try to make that thing my compiler can't find standart libraries like stdio.h string.h and such
<LjL> ricanelite: that will modify xorg.conf using a series of questions
<LjL> Manyfold: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<B-Minus> hello
<Dr_willis> Moo! :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. looks like my dvd-burner is having issues reading cd;s now. :(
<orient2000> Hi, everybody! I need to e-mail about 130 very small pictures from one directory by 130 e-mails. Is there any way to do it automaticly, maybe from konsole? I use evolution.
<Dr_willis> orient2000,  you are sending 130 pictures to 130 different email accounts?
<orient2000> only one account.
<htraki> Why dont send it once,just create a zip packages
<Dr_willis> htraki,  yea - i was thinking that also. :)
<B-Minus_> anyone know a good tutorial to play with ip settings in console ?
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  play with?
<zorglu_> orient2000: do a script with 'kmail' in it ?
<Dr_willis> ifconfig, route,  commands.. :P
<orient2000> my father have no idea about zip
<B-Minus_> ye change them etc .. example, in windows you do ipconfig /all and you can see if dhcp is enabled, i cant seem to see this in linux :s
<Dr_willis> You would rather have him click through 130 different emails' ?
<htraki> ok do you have all pics in a dir
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  ifconfig command
<zorglu_> B-Minus_: http://lartc.org/ is the only one i know
<Dr_willis> and other related commands
<B-Minus_> tnx
<orient2000> OK. I will try Kmail but I have no idea about scripts.
<zorglu_> orient2000: you are not chosing the easiest technic
<htraki> orient: Use Ark to create a compressed archive
<htraki> Why dont U make it simple
<htraki> That way is much difficulter
<orient2000> how would you e-mail someone 130 picture 500kB in size. inserting them 130 times?
<zorglu_> email are not done for this purpose
<zorglu_> they are made to send humain message
<zorglu_> it is not intended to do file transfert
<Rider_R> Hello
<htraki> Drop all pics in ad directory, and compress them in an archive,after that mail
* Rider_R Tests Konversation
<LjL> htraki: don't think the mail will get through, if i've understood the file sizes correctly
<Rider_R> Works like a charm!
<felixjet> i need the xlibs 4.1> but adept dont show any result in search. what packages i need?
<B-Minus_> why isnt this working
<B-Minus_> tommy@tommy-laptop:~$ man ifconfig | nedit
<B-Minus_> :(
<B-Minus_> am i an idiot or something
<htraki> One pics is 500K
<orient2000> It will be 50MB file too big for e-mail.
<LjL> B-Minus_: i don't have nedit... but i would find it strange if it got input from stdin.
<zorglu_> to be answered, you must state what is your goal, B-Minus_
<htraki> Then resize them first
<B-Minus_> i want the output of the manpage in nedit
<B-Minus_> or kate
<B-Minus_> but kate doesnt seem to work as well with that command
<htraki> or convert into a another format
<htraki> What kind of format pics are in?
<intelikey> b-minus man blah > text ; kate text
<B-Minus_> hmmz
<B-Minus_> tnx
<zorglu_> B-Minus_: weird goal. but ok, do "man ifconfig >/tmp/bla" then "kate /tmp/bla"
<orient2000> jpg I do not want to resizo or change format they will go for print and the receiver is a beginer in a computer
<felixjet> i need the xlibs 4.1> but adept dont show any result in search. what packages i need?
<felixjet> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !info xlibs
<ubotu> Package xlibs does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> felixjet: first you must find the ubuntu name for this package
<LjL> i think there is no such package anymore...
<intelikey> !xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<felixjet> i need that package
<felixjet> for cedega
<LjL> !info xlibs-breezy
<orient2000> is there any e-mail program I can use in a konsole?
<LjL> !info xlibs breezy
<ubotu> Package xlibs-breezy does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> xlibs: X Window System client library transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.2-77.1 (breezy), package size 89 kB, installed size 284 kB
<LjL> felixjet: if you need to *compile* cedega, then what intelikey said
<zorglu_> orient2000: kmail does it, as previously answered
<felixjet> but i cant get it with apt-get
<felixjet> no no
<felixjet> is a .deb
<felixjet> file
<orient2000> thanks
<LjL> felixjet: then it's a .deb file made for breezy, and not dapper.
<LjL> find one for dapper
<v3ctor> B-Minus_:  man -P '' ifconfig| nedit
<felixjet> i dl'd it in emule :(
<htraki> orient:I think wont be faster if U send them once , or send them 1by1
<B-Minus_> tnx
<intelikey> orient2000 text based email clients ?   mutt pine
<zorglu_> felixjet: :) good reliable source :) :) :)
<LjL> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<LjL> felixjet: perhaps this is less risky.
<zorglu_> felixjet: dont worry about being cracked after that :)
<felixjet> lol
<v3ctor> B-Minus_: i just tried with nedit and that didn;t work...sorry my test worked with vi
<B-Minus_> ye didnt work :s but im just gonna try with the console layout :p
<lipe_pe> When i type, for ex., limewire my kubuntu doesn't open it, it only "read" and exit the limewire, how can i fix it ?! please
<LjL> B-Minus_: why don't you just load the manpage's file?
<B-Minus_> i am now
<B-Minus_> but i like reading more in a gui
<LjL> B-Minus_: /usr/share/man/man8/ifconfig.8.gz - ungzip it and you have it
<LjL> B-Minus_: oh, but if *that's* what you want, there *definitely* are other means!
<intelikey> B-Minus_ xman
<lipe_pe> When i type, for ex., limewire my kubuntu doesn't open it, it only "read" and exit the limewire, how can i fix it ?! please
<v3ctor> B-Minus_: you can read man pages in konqueror
<LjL> B-Minus_: type "man:/" in konq for one
<B-Minus_> ok tnx
<LjL> B-Minus_: or just go to the help system, and go to "UNIX manual pages"
<LjL> (you can also make searches from there of course)
<LjL> !limewire
<B-Minus_> man;/ is good
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<lipe_pe> When i type, for ex., "limewire" my kubuntu doesn't open it, it only "read" and exit the it, how can i fix it ?! please
<intelikey> LjL isn't there a shorten form of that also in knoq   !:   or  #:   or something
<LjL> lipe_pe: done what's said above?
<lipe_pe> LjL: Thx u veeery much
<LjL> intelikey: well, tbh i just use "man" from a console
<[Bart] > hi, is kernel 2.6.17 or 2.6.18 already available for kubuntu?
<trappist> [Bart] : 2.6.17 is, in edgy
<lipe_pe> how can i add the ARIAL font, to openoffice ?? someone please ...
<intelikey> hehhe me too but i was thinking i heard that (and i'm not sure of the chars) !:/page  for man and #:/page for info   or something like that
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<lipe_pe> intelikey: thx u veeeeeeeeeeeeery much ! :D
<[Bart] > tnx trappist
<v3ctor> font:/
<v3ctor> ;)
<MasterEvilAce> what do i do in /boot/grub/menu.lst to make XP the default boot option everytime
<intelikey> put it in the "default" veriable  ?
<ajopaul_> MasterEvilAce, make default 4
<ajopaul_> its usually 4 unless u have other options as well!
<intelikey> ajopaul_ and that assumes a lot
<jhutchins_wk> MasterEvilAce:  Determine which entry in the list is XP, and use the number of that entry as the default.
<intelikey> heh or move your xp entry to the top of the list of entries lol
<ajopaul_> intelikey, i was taking from the default installation cue :) which has from 0 to 4
<MasterEvilAce> 4 worked fine ;)
<lipe_pe> When i open the synaptic, its says " gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic" not found. What should i do, please ... ?!
<jhutchins_wk> ajopaul_: On _your_ system.
<intelikey> ajopaul_ jah
<ajopaul_> ok ok non specific is the word!! got it :)
<intelikey> i can't use grub to boot this system so i don't have a "default" to look at  :)
<intelikey> grub is too weak to boot this linux
<ajopaul_> ok one thing on konsole! i work behind a proxy  but in konsole apt-gets or wgets dont work at al but works on gnome-terminal,
<ajopaul_> have installed kubuntu after ubuntu!
<intelikey> ajopaul_ man wget it can use a proxie
<intelikey> or aget
<intelikey> curl
<intelikey> DESCRIPTION
<intelikey>        GNU Wget is a free utility for non-interactive download of files from
<intelikey>        the Web.  It supports HTTP, HTTPS, and FTP protocols, as well as
<intelikey>        retrieval through HTTP proxies.
<lupine_85> wget is fine, it just needs the env variables setting
<LjL> ajopaul_: set the http_proxy shell variable
<ajopaul_> noop! even apt-get dont work! but when i invoke konsole thru gnome-terminal all is fine.
<lupine_85> presumably gnome-terminal is doing it all for you automagically
<lupine_85> environment variables are inherited
<stefan> test 1-2
<intelikey> ajopaul_ all that gnome-term is doing is setting the correct veriables
<ajopaul_> ok! will try with env variable
<intelikey> you can open gnome-terminal and set >> .profile    "maybe then edit the new .profile to make sure you have propper syntax on all
<intelikey> i.e. remove the uuid  and some things that get set each command.
<sredna> After upgrading last night, printing does not work :0
<sredna> Can someone help?
<orient2000> mutt simes to be on;e e-mail reader I do not see pine in linux or adept.
<sredna> I NEED to print!
<sredna> Alternatively, can I downgrade?
<lupine_85> !info pine
<ubotu> Package pine does not exist in any distro I know
<sredna> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: Localhost: Read failed (15).
<sredna> Is the error I get
<B-Minus_> hmms
<B-Minus_> how come i can only see ip leases from my wireless networkcard in dhcp.leases ?
<B-Minus_> and not my wired
<sredna> I can't use the kcom printer module as root either, same error
<psb154> sredna do you have cups installed (sorry if i am a bit behind this thread)
<sredna> Yes, I have cups installed
<sredna> Untill today, I have been able to print
<psb154> ah
<sredna> Last night I updated, in order to get kde 3.5.5
<sredna> Since then, (it appears) I can't pring
<sredna> Print
<v3ctor> the cost of being cutting edge
<sredna> I get the error above
<sredna> Bah
<v3ctor> try resinstalling cupsd
<sredna> Ok, let me try that
<psb154> sredna i would give: apt-get install cups   ago again just to see if it can be updated also
<sredna> psb154: I believe it was
<sredna> How can I see the version of installed package?
<v3ctor> aptutide show cupsd
<bLaZeD> !pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<sredna> Is there a cli client for cups?
<v3ctor> aptutide show cupsys
<intelikey> lp*
<ricanelite> Hello all, I need help with things that I'm confuse about, One is getting the Lastest Java installed and Flash
<bLaZeD> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<ricanelite> I'm a linux newbie so please forgive me.
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<v3ctor> !restrictedformats
<v3ctor> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !mp3
<max_> hello, can anyone help me install p7zip, im having troubles with it
* v3ctor hates p7zip
<intelikey> know any other links to the same infonode ?
<max_> v3ctor, is there anyother program to decompress 7z's?
<zorglu_> v3ctor: it is because you asked the same command than has been just replied. the bot doesnt answer duplicate in those case
<v3ctor> zorglu_: ahh
<zorglu_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<intelikey> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sredna> This must have something to do with KDE, the web interface sees my printer.
<TheGateKeeper> max_: what's the problem?
<zorglu_> intelikey: the 'brain' gives the list of alias
<intelikey> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<intelikey> so there are at least 5
<v3ctor> max_: sudo aptitude install p7zip
<max_> i did that
<v3ctor> the binary has a different name though ;)
<v3ctor> 7z
<zorglu_> max_: good so it is installed
<max_> i dont know what the problem is, i click the .7z archive and it askes me what program to open, and i dont know where it installed it
<method|> hey i just followed this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271533&highlight=kde+xgl on how to setup bery and xgl. When i try to load up xgl from login it hangs a bit then kicks me back to the login screen. Any help?
<zorglu_> not a good day for me to help :)
<v3ctor> max_: /usr/bin/7z
<PasNox> me too :|
<psb154> sredna have you seen any speed or other bennifits with 3.5.5 ?
<lupine_85> is it just me or is Openoffice2 calc a PoS?
<lupine_85> is Kcalc any better?
<max_> v3ctor: the 7z (shell script) or the 7za (executable)?
<intelikey> path should be superflutious when associating apps to files  but it doesn't seem to be     i wonder why ?
<v3ctor> sorry..7za
<v3ctor> i am trying to block all of this out ;)
<lupine_85> all I want is error bars on my line graph, with the data fed from cells in the spreadsheet.
<sredna> psb154: Khtml seems faster, that is about what I experienced up to now, but I used the new system only very little
<orient2000> why I alwais have message   - display problem? - can not connect to X server 0.0. ? Do I need to instal some x server?
<max_> v3ctor: i do that and it dosnt open it, the 7za opens in the tray, but wont do anything or open a gui or anything
<iLikeSpoons> hey everyone, I have a ubuntu/kubuntu question - I'm trying to get the latest amarok version working on my ubuntu system and I have added the kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest to my sources list. But, amarok 1.4.x depends on libvisual-0.4.0. And the only libvisual version available in ubuntu repos is 0.2.0.
<v3ctor> may not have gui output
<jsnap> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v3ctor> i have only ever used .7z files in cli
<iLikeSpoons> how/where do I get 0.4.0, or, alternatively, how do I get synaptic to realize that I have compiled it manually?
<intelikey> lupine_85 bc
<max_> what is cli
<v3ctor> command line interface
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<max_> oh,
<max_> how do i know if it is uncompressing it?
<max_> or where it puts it?
<v3ctor> does it give error?
<max_> no
<intelikey> in linux no error means no error
<v3ctor> where it puts it depends on how the archive was created
<lupine_85> bc?
<lupine_85> !bc
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<max_> an icon pops up in the tray that says "7za" but then it closes
<fred_> Hello! I'd like a button on a desktop panel that launch a wine .exe in a chroot..
<v3ctor> max_: how did you use it?
<v3ctor> what did you run?
<fred_> I try did a script but wine start only when I type exit in the console..
<lupine_85> erm, not kcalc... I'm after the KDE spreadsheet thingy
<max_> i set the open with for 7z's to be 7za, so i just clicked the archive
<DaSkreech> orient2000: What OS does your father use?
<intelikey> max_ have you tried using fileroller  or arc
<lupine_85> I want a graph with Y axis error bars, the value of which (for each point on the graph) is fed from a cell
<v3ctor> max_: i don't think you can *click* on a 7z archive
<orient2000> windows ha ha
<v3ctor> hmm
<v3ctor> ark may work
<intelikey> i could be wrong but both should be able to use the z7 alg.
<sredna> I can't print with kde though
<max_> i set the "open with" to "always use this to open with"
<max_> arc wont do it
<lupine_85> !oleo
<ubotu> oleo: GNU spreadsheet program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.16-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 389 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<sredna> It fails to 'initialize the printing system' with the same error
<fred_> #!/bin/sh
<fred_> dchroot bash
<fred_> export DISPLAY=:0
<fred_> #/var/chroot/dapper/usr/bin/winecfg
<fred_> /var/chroot/dapper/usr/bin/wine /home/fred/.wine/amc/MovieCatalog.exe
<sredna> Anyone else updated, and experienced printing problems?
<lupine_85> gnumeric, kspread...
<lupine_85> anyone used either of those?
<orient2000> I just installed mutt I think it is replacing pine
<v3ctor> i have used kspread
<intelikey> orient2000 what provided pine ?  sendmail maybe ?
<max_> can no one help me with 7z's?
<trappist> fred_: I have /usr/local/bin/do_chroot, like: ARGS=""; for i in "$@"; do ARGS="$ARGS '$i'";done;exec dchroot -d -q "`basename $0`" "$ARGS"
<v3ctor> max_: open konsole
<v3ctor> cd to dir containing the .7z archive
<trappist> fred_: then, sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/do_chroot /usr/local/bin/wine
<v3ctor> then: 7za e <filename>.7z
<sredna> lupine_85: I used kspread
<max_> v3ctor: ok, there
<v3ctor> 7za e <filename>.7z
<_Shade_> does edgy support locales? When i go to the "language support" there are no languages on the list
<max_> v3ctor: Error: CB3.7z is not supported archiv
<PasNox> hi need help please, kubuntu dapper, was kde 3.5.4, update yesterday to kde 3.5.5 and now many website can t be seen, kopete ca nconnect msn aim icq, work great on windows :(
<v3ctor> google that
<max_> ok
<fred_> I lost the first part of answer . launched /list....
<fred_> sorry..
<intelikey> _shade_   apt-cache search language | less       install what you need.
<v3ctor> file CB3.7z
<v3ctor> see if it actually is a .7z archive
<max_> it is
<PasNox> help please
<PasNox> hae heard of this problem ?
<v3ctor> did file tel you it was?
<PasNox> have*
<max_> yes, and when i ran win98 i was able to uncompress it with a 7z program
* intelikey sticks with gzip
<max_> whats gzip?
<v3ctor> according to documentation...ark should be able to open it
<v3ctor> intelikey: bzip2 gets better compression ;P
<intelikey> v3ctor no.
<lupine_85> bz2 is great
<jhutchins_wk> PasNox: You installed an unstable, untested version of KDE which JUST got released.  The only reason you'd do that is so you could file bugreports, right?
<lupine_85> but quite a bit slower
<seamus7> hi all .... I have Kubuntu-Desktop installed on top of (or in addition to) my Ubuntu installation. I noticed Kubuntu-Desktop seems to be 3.5.2 .... is it the new KDE 3.5.5 available as a Kubuntu package and if yes .... what would a simple terminal command be for upgrading to 3.5.5 ?
<max_> ark dosnt handle 7z's
* lupine_85 is trying kspread now, btw
<intelikey> v3ctor bz2 gets better compression in some cases gzip gets better compression in some  it depends on wyat you compress
<intelikey> what eve
<intelikey> n
<sredna> Hm, digikam is very crashy after the update, it crashed 3 times tonight, something I NEVER experienced before
<intelikey> .
<PasNox> jhutchins_wk: it s not unstable o_O
<method|> i just installed xgl and beryl using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271533&highlight=kde+xgl
<method|> when i try to start up xgl from the kde login it hangs a bit then throws me back out to login. any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> PasNox: If you say so.
<jhutchins_wk> PasNox: Are you sure everything got updated?
<cathal> anyone know anything about the m-audio 1010LT sound card and how to hook up surround sound speakers to it
<PasNox> jhutchins_wk: i think, i haev not read anuwhere on kubuntu is was unstable , untested
<PasNox> yes all update
<kdw> sredna: cups bug is 65665
<mrmuh> hi
<sredna> kdw: Ah, interresting, it is known!
<mrmuh> how can i install a smp kernel for amd k7?
<mrmuh> i only got the generic
<sredna> kdw: Where do I find that? bugs.kde.org?
<danny500> hey, v3ctor you on?
<v3ctor> danny500: yes
<intelikey> !smp > mrmuh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> mrmuh: linux-k7-smp - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.
<Ash-Fox> Mmm, KDE 3.5.5 looks promising.
<kdw> sredna: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/65665
<intelikey> u stupid bot.  you used too
<v3ctor> lol
<mrmuh> cant find it under aptitude
<danny500> do you know were I could get a free version of cedega?
<sredna> Thank you, kdw
<v3ctor> danny500: you could get the cvs version
<Ash-Fox> danny500, cedega is not free. You Wine.
<cpk2> !info linux-k7-smp
<danny500> were?
<ubotu> linux-k7-smp: Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<seamus7> Ash-Fox: is it possible to update my Kubuntu-Desktop installation to KDE 3.5.5 ... I noticed it's at 3.5.2?
<v3ctor> it is a bit older..but it mostly works
<v3ctor> let me find the info
<danny500> were do you get the cvs version?
<kdw> you're welcome sredna :-)
<Ash-Fox> Sanne, no, right now you can only update it to 3.5.4
<PasNox> jhutchins_wk: yes all update / upgrade
<mrmuh> ok
<mrmuh> ty
<Narishma> hi
<Sanne> Ash-Fox: huh?
<v3ctor> danny500: http://v3ctor.org/docs/cedega_cvs.txt
<Ash-Fox> Sanne, well, at least easilly. I just spent half the day compiling KDE 3.5.5 and installed it manually
<Sanne> Ash-Fox: I didn't ask anything
<max_> can aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyone help with 7z's?
<danny500> what you have your own webpage? lol
<seamus7> Ash-Fox: how do I update it to 3.5.4 .... is there a simple terminal command for that?
<Ash-Fox> Sorry, I meant seamus7
* sredna prints through lpd
<Narishma> was javascript disabled in akregator 3.5.5 ?
<Sanne> Ash-Fox: ah, tab completion :) Thanks anyway, heh.
<v3ctor> danny500: yes...but all the good sutff is hidden ;)
<Ash-Fox> seamus7, yes, you can add some repositories and then just do a update using adept
<v3ctor> stuff*
<cpk2> Ash-Fox: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php 3.5.5 isnt out yet?
<Ash-Fox> cpk2, ack, please don't tell me I wasted a day doing this
<Ash-Fox> I wasted a day, argh
<mrmuh> i try apt-get isntall linux-k7-smp
<mrmuh> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
* Ash-Fox bangs head
<intelikey> sredna if needed you can force a down grade until that is fixed
<cpk2> =P
<max_> v3ctor: i couldnt find any results on google for that problem, is there anyother way to do it, or anyoter program
<mrmuh> what did i wrong
<sredna> intelikey: I dearly hope that will not be nessecary
<cpk2> mrmuh: you probably have adept running
* intelikey hopes too
<seamus7> Ash-Fox or anyone: where can I find a list of those repositories for updating my Kubuntu-Desktop to 3.5.4 (is it worth it you think?)?
<sredna> Though again, kde wasted a LOT of time today.
<xxenon> hi. Any running edgy and tried XGL ?
<xxenon> anyone*
<v3ctor> max_: the archive is either corrupt or i have missed an option. I would recomend reading up on the 7za man page
<TheGateKeeper> mrmuh: have you got adept or synaptic running?
<intelikey> oh kde is good at that
<cpk2> seamus7: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php to get 3.5.5 (the latest)
<max_> the p7zip page is mostly for windows, it hardlt mesnions linux
<intelikey> most excellent at wasting time of all packages i've ever seen..... i like it.
<sredna> intelikey: I havent had many problems for a while, but this week have been a mixed experience.
<Ash-Fox> seamus7, it's not worth it if you have everything you want
<v3ctor> max_: open up konsole...type: man 7za
<TFrog> anyone here have Edgy Eft Beta loaded and having issues with updates breaking Adept to the point of having to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a to get it working again?
<cpk2> seamus7: sourceomatic also has a repo for the latest kde version so you dont always have to add a repo for the newest kde
* sredna ran into some bad behavior form kded last night
<Ash-Fox> generally, http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest has the latest KDE available for kubuntu on it
<intelikey> sredna i use the "if it aint broke, don't fix it" rule   updates/upgrades are only for know problems not for new eye-candy
<max_> Error:
<max_> Incorrect command line
<intelikey> bells and whestles i don't need.
<TFrog> i tend to agree with you intelikey
<sredna> intelikey: Any graphical computer interface I have ever used have been broken. Badly.
<intelikey> lol  go commando
<sredna> Not as bad as mobile phones though ;)
<TFrog> though i do test out new full versions like Edgy once in beta
<seamus7> cpk2, ash-fox: thanks for the help.
<v3ctor> i tend not to use graphical computer interfaces
* intelikey has no GUI running 
<TFrog> well, i use to be an old DOS hack but gui-less in linux would be a bit much for me intelikey
<cpk2> max_: maybe you want to try getting p7zip?
<v3ctor> cpk2: he has it
<sredna> intelikey: It is very tempting sometimes. In fact I use konsole for ALL file and package management, and for quite a few other things too
<max_> ya. its giving me problems though
<sredna> I do prefer GUI for mail, web, images and office related tasks though ;)
<max_> cpk2: do you have it? if you to, can you help me with it
<cpk2> oh boy, I have 280 packages being kept back =P
<TFrog> lol cpk2
* TFrog is updating his Dapper laptop while we speak to KDE 3.5.5
<intelikey> sredna to gradualy migrate.  just leave x/kde running and use ctrl+alt+f[1-6]   get used to the console you will find that you switch back to tty7 less and less.
<sredna> kdw: Thanks a lot for pointing that bug out to me, since it contains a workaround!
<sredna> intelikey: I often have a terminal running :)
<sredna> But I tend to use konsole mostly
* intelikey watches vidios graphic web-browses and plays music, all without ever starting X
<sredna> Using what browser? It's been a while since I tried any of the cli ones
<orient2000> what would be best to e-mail use in a konsole? mutt?
<intelikey> elinks  or links2 -g  both work
<intelikey> frame buffering
<sredna> Right
<cpk2> max_: open your favorite web browser and go here /usr/share/doc/p7zip/DOCS/MANUAL/commands/extract.htm
<cpk2> max_: that should tell you how to extract something
<maikelnight> Hi
<maikelnight> is there any kde pic viewer able to create photo galleries?
<cpk2> it really shouldnt be difficult to extract anything
<intelikey> you can use something like svga-libs in place of fb  but i like the hard-core way.   even if there is a bug or two along the way.
<intelikey> minimalists have nothing on me.
<DaSkreech> !gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<kdw> sredna: how about changing /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf from localhost:631 to 127.0.0.1:631 ?
<kdw> sredna:  where does the gui write to when you change it (just curious)?
<xxenon> hi...is there a guide for XGL on kubuntu edgy ?
<sredna> kdw: I changed it in the kcontrol module, I assume it changes the cupsd config file
<sredna> Hm, or in the kde printing config
<max_> cpk2: it told me to do 7z e (filename) but it says
<max_> .7z is not supported
<mehdi> hi all
<sredna> kdw: .kde/share/config/kdeprintrc is where kdeprint stores information
<DaSkreech> Is there a gnucash for KDE?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Dunno but Eqonomize is good for homes.
<Tm_T> Simple <3
<DaSkreech> how about small to mid size business?
<w0jtas> hi, i have ubuntu and i want change it to kubuntu, how can i do it in the fastest way ?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> DaSkreech: something like kmymoney? - i tried sql-ledger but it's simply waaay to advanced for me.
<DaSkreech> Can I query a channel?
<DaSkreech> like /whois ?
<intelikey> w0jtas installing along side, as DaSkreech said but that's not really changing from  it's simply adding.
<fdoving> like /msg chanserv info #channel ?
<DaSkreech> Ahh
<DaSkreech> Hmm Doens't tell me how many people are on
<intelikey> /users
<intelikey> /user
<intelikey> oh channel you are not in DaSkreech ?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: you can use /list #channelname
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<intelikey> just prolly don't want to try /list    without any delemiter
<max_> can anyone else hlelp me with p7zip
<DaSkreech> Konversation still queries the entire server
<intelikey> :)   ok.  i'll not sujest any /list commands.
<intelikey> maxx_k  did you do  man p7zip
<intelikey> or was that too obvious ?
<intelikey> i missed his quit message.....   oh well
<jhutchins_wk> intelikey: All ya can do is try.
<intelikey> DaSkreech are you still downloading freenode.net ?
<intelikey> jhutchins_wk yeah :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: /msg chanserv list *search-term*  Make sure to use the *'s
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: That still doesn't give me the number of users :)
<Hawkwind> Ahh, you can do /names #channel
<Hawkwind> That doesn't always work
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Xchat has a nice window for getting a channel list that has the number of users too :)
<azzco> I've got a small problem with konqueror and dark themes. I'd like to set the normal background to white and the normal font colour to be black is it possible to make this change only for konq?
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<Ash_Fox> I swear... It's like Konversation was designed to annoy me
<intelikey> azzco yes i think so.  click the upper left corner button of konq and select the menu itom special settings
<intelikey> someone will have to help you if you need further help i don't have kde.
<intelikey> Ash_Fox it was.  aint it great  :)
<intelikey> works well
<intelikey> :)
<Ash-Fox> http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/Konversation <- It's really hard to to use a few networks when Konversion does this to the tabs (being 1: Can't read the tabs unless I move my mouse over 2: I have to scroll to see all the tabs, instead of it taking multiple 'lines' to show the tabs)
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: Why not use treeview ?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: heh, nice solution :)
<Ash-Fox> Treeview? I haven't heard of this
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: All depends on what version of konversation you're using
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: It was added in 1.0 to match Xchat's treeview basically
* Ash_Fox is using 0.19 under KDE 3.5.5
<Hawkwind> Ash_Fox: You really should update then
<Ash-Fox> !konversion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<josh_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, you mean compile Konversation?
<ronnylinux> hello I am trrying to start my kubuntu and the PC ask me for the Pasword, I wrote it and then ask me again , every time, I can't strat my kubuntu, what can I do
<azzco> intelikey: I can't find "special settings" :(
<Skrot> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lynx> kk
<lynx> kl
<lynx> njlgjyu
<lynx> ukygjkkkkh
<lynx> gyjuhjjgy
<lynx> hjgy
<lynx> k
<lynx> bhjk
<lynx> ghkb
<lynx> ykg
<lynx> hkg
<lynx> kgh
<lynx> jkg
<lynx> hj
<lynx> gyjgjkb
<lynx> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lynx> yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Ash-Fox> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhhhhh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: No, there are updates to get 1.0 for Dapper.  It's in imbrandons repo and I thought it was on the kubuntu.org repos
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cp820532-a.dbsch1.nb.home.nl]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0050bac39fcf-CM000a7363fc1a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by fdoving
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, ah, okay, I'll just add that then =)
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Tm_T> Eh.
<Tm_T> nalioth: Hi :)
<ronnylinux> hello I am trrying to start my kubuntu and the PC ask me for the Pasword, I wrote it and then ask me again , every time, I can't strat my kubuntu, what can I do
<nalioth> Tm_T: howdy stranger
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
* Tm_T hides
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@cp820532-a.dbsch1.nb.home.nl]  by nalioth
<Tm_T> nalioth: Me stranger? After all these years...
<josh_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Tm_T> Ok, I think I need some coffee
<Dasnipa`> make it a kahlua
<Dasnipa`> possibly mudslide
<Dasnipa`> or white russian
<sredna> ronnylinux: Did you type the password during the installation process?
<ronnylinux> sredna, yes I was using my kubuntu normaly
<sredna> ronnylinux: And now you can't log in?
<ronnylinux> sredna yes
<suntzu> edgy analog joystick help....
<sredna> ronnylinux: Are you sure it is typed correctly, and the the caps lock is off and your keyboard working correctly?
<ronnylinux> sredna when I type incorrectly I get a "erro logging", now I dont anything it just goes back to the login screen
<intelikey> ronnylinux choose a session and then login
<sredna> ronnylinux: Can you log in in a text erminal? (press CTRL + ALT + F1 to get one)
<ronnylinux> sredna I chose every sassion, nothing, then I went to konsole and I can get in there, but I that's it
<sredna> ronnylinux: In a console session, ensure that your GUI environment (KDE?) is properly installed
<ronnylinux> how to see that
<cathal> just bough a new m-audio sound card but only 2 of the rca connectors are working, anyone any ideas what the casue might be?
<azzco> intelikey: been looking around abit about changing the default font colour in konqueror. Didn't find anything in special application settings...
<Ash_Fox> Hawkwind, well, a definate improvement.. unfortunately I still have to scroll to see everything :/
<intelikey> azzco did changing the background not also change the font colour ?
<sredna> ronnylinux: Use aptitude or apt-get
<azzco> intelikey: didn't find out how to change bg
<ronnylinux> sredna just that?, then?
<intelikey> hmmmm well maybe i drempt it. azzco
<intelikey> but there is a way.  this is linux.  you can do anything in linux.
<azzco> intelikey: it's only becuase of some logins that have a white backgrounded window and when I browse files... I got the files to show up with a black text but I'd prefer a black bg
<sredna> ronnylinux: 'aptitude search kde' would show a long list of packages, with a letter in the start of the line to indicate the status.
<DaSkreech> ronnylinux: Are you sure that it is the right password?
<intelikey> yeah i never do white backgrounds.   still using a CRT.
<sredna> ronnylinux: You should also look in the logs for the problem
<sredna> I don't know where kubuntu puts kdm messages though
<sredna>  /var.log/kdm.log it seems
<sredna>  /var/log/kdm.log it seems
<intelikey> /etc/kde/kdm.conf  or something like that
<bLaZeD> has anyone seen this b4?   sudo mount /media/ipod/
<bLaZeD> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 12 16:08:10 2006
<DaSkreech> I would just run startx and look at the error messages from the terminal
<intelikey> oh messages not settings...
<intelikey> i misread.
<intelikey> i'll go back to trying to track this connection now. and leave you fellas alone.
<bLaZeD> huh....very weird....my clock keeps changing time...like it did when i had a virus in windows......i log out then back in and its now 3 hours earlier on the clock then when i loged out 2 mins ago
<kub824> when you say "log out" do you mean reboot?
<Admiral_Chicago> bLaZeD: i had that problem when I wasn't connected to the internet all the time
<bLaZeD> Admiral_Chicago, i am always online
<bLaZeD> ....it started doing this last time i booted into windows...about a week ago
<enzo_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<enzo_> !source
<enzo_> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_Chicago> bLaZeD: iirc windows messes up the time
<Admiral_Chicago> you might want to run a script to auto connect the time
<bLaZeD> Admiral_Chicago, ......its my system clokc that is messed up....
<bLaZeD> not the timestamp in irc
<Admiral_Chicago> no no, i know what you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> the time is controlled by a file....i don't remember who told me about it
<Admiral_Chicago> bLaZeD: let me find out
<jhutchins_wk> bLaZeD: Windows expects the hardware clock to be set to local time.  Linux often expects UCT.  If you run a dual-boot system, you need to make sure that Linux expects local time from the HW clock.
<bLaZeD> Admiral_Chicago, ahh that be very cool...im trying to set it to use the ntp...but it says it cant connect to it...but yet i can ping pool.ntp.org
<lupine_85> !info kchart
<ubotu> kchart: a chart drawing program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 1203 kB, installed size 3256 kB
<bLaZeD> jhutchins_wk, ive never had this prob b4 with the time and dual booting...but how would i set that in linux?
<nixternal> bLaZeD: you want your box to keep upto date?  like ping a ntp server say every hour?
<bLaZeD> nixternal, if that will keep my clocks in lin eyes
<bLaZeD> *line
<nixternal> add this to /etc/crontab     ->        0  *    * * *   root    ntpdate -s ntp.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> that will update your time on the hour every hour
<nixternal> that is what i do here for every machine
<bLaZeD> nixternal, ahh very sweet man =) thanks
<nixternal> np
<Admiral_Chicago> way to go nixternal
<jhutchins_wk> nixternal: You should consider running ntpd instead.
<nixternal> i know, but im lazy
<nixternal> and im not that critical on time
* jhutchins_wk realizes he hasn't checked for ntpd on kubuntu yet...
<bLaZeD> hmmm...i ran that command nixternal and its not updateing the time
<kub824> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<nixternal> sudo ntpdate -s ntp.ubuntu.com
<bLaZeD> nix tire dthat
<nixternal> that updates silently
<nixternal> you don't see it work
<bLaZeD> no go
<nixternal> what is the issue at hand? is your time like an hour or so off?
<bLaZeD> well i figured my time would go from 1:27 t o 4:27 as thats what time it is
<kyaneos> hello
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> your problem isn't he time server
<nixternal> your timezone is off
<bLaZeD> nixternal, i checked...its set to new yourk time
<bLaZeD> which is correct
<nixternal> hmmm
<bLaZeD> nixternal, the other day i had to check use time server in the time/date manager thing...it updated fine
<bLaZeD> nixternal, i then logged out of fluxbox and then back in.....and my time was way off
<kub824> I've got a fresh Kubuntu 6.0.6 install. fstab has entries for all my old partitions, including one that is reiserfs; but the reiser entry is commented out.
<nixternal> bLaZeD: cat /etc/timezone
<nixternal> what is the answer
<kub824> Is it safe for me to uncomment that and mount my reiserfs partition under Kubuntu?
<bLaZeD> nixternal, now when i try and use the use time server it says that its unreachable...but i can ping it...somthing somewhere is actingup
<bLaZeD> America/New_York
<bLaZeD> im in boston....so same time zone
<nixternal> hmm
<bLaZeD> im gonna go try one thing
<bLaZeD> brb
<jhutchins_wk> rrrrg.  apt-get learning curve!
<pacman> anyone know how I can fix my 3d acceleration on an ati card?
<nixternal> which card?
<pacman> Radeon 9550
<method|> is beryl kind of bleh with konversation for anyone else?
<nixternal> pacman: dapper or edgy?
<pacman> dapper
<nixternal> no rendering?  what exactly is the problem?
<pacman> I downloaded torcs, and the frame rate is horrible
<GeorgeM36Gr> hello all
<nixternal> pacman: open up konsole, or a command prompt and type ->         glxinfo | grep rendering
<nixternal> it will tell you yes/no
<GeorgeM36Gr> anyone knows when edgy will be released officially?
<pacman> it says no
<nixternal> october 26
<nixternal> there is your issue pacman, you need the fglrx drivers
<GeorgeM36Gr> 16 days to go then
<nixternal> let me link to you a howto that will get you up and running...much quicker and easier than trying to follow me
<pacman> thanks
<nixternal> pacman: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Admiral_Chicago> !tell GeorgeM36Gr about schedule
<nixternal> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Admiral_Chicago> err i think did that wrong
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: you spend way to much time with them bots
<Admiral_Chicago> i just learned the !tell command but i forget the syntax
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Oh I have an issue with filezilla and openssh
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: you spend too much time in the termial
<DaSkreech> after like a day Filezilla can no longer login to the ssh server
<Torched_> take it outside and settle it like men DaSkreech
<nixternal> DaSkreech: openssh-server? not starting because of the bogus /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<GeorgeM36Gr> go the msg Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> good to hear
<DaSkreech> nixternal: eh?
<nixternal> my servers don't work after recent updates
<nixternal> thought that is what you were talking aobut iwth the openssh
<nixternal> <Torched_> take it outside and settle it like men DaSkreech
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> touche
<DaSkreech> I don't think it's an update it jsut stops working
<nixternal> jesus people, join, then leave, then join, then leave
<pacman> nixternal: that's what I've already done
<DaSkreech> Unless I purge openssh and reinstall
<nixternal> pacman: fglrxinfo
<nixternal> does it say ATI or Mesa?
<jhutchins_wk> nixternal: I think freenode's having problems today.  I turned off the join/part messages.
<pacman> nixternal: Mesa
<nixternal> there you go...the infamous Mesa has shown its head
<nixternal> pacman: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<jhutchins_wk> There we go, time sync once again.
<Torched_> LET'S DO THE TIME SYNC AGAAAAIN
<livingdaylight> what do i need to make quicktime play?
<max_> hi all
<livingdaylight> what do i need to make quicktime stuff play in my browser?
<max_> does anyone have or know where to get any anime splash screenes/
<max_> screens?*
<toma5z> hi
<toma5z> who speeak in polish ???
<willnapier> hi folks
<toma5z> hi folks
<willnapier> I'm trying to get my logitech quickcam recognized in kopete
<nuku> livingdaylight: depends on your browser and if you want the quicktime to be played embedded or in an external player
<verwilst_> anyone here using compiz with kde in edgy by any chance? :d
<livingdaylight> nuku: embedded, and the browser don't matter to me. I've got Konqueror and Firefox and Opera
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ataraxis> verwilst_: tested it, but i get random lockups and certain apps (remote desktop) don't work at all
<nuku> livingdaylight: well firstoff you need the win32codec package.. then you can go with kmplayer-konq-plugins for konqueror or mozilla-mplayer for "netscape" plugins
<max_> does anyone know where to get some anime splash(boot) screens?
<livingdaylight> nuku: i got win32
<nuku> (though i prefer kaffeine-mozilla which starts the movie in an kaffeine window so you can go easily to fullscreen and such)
<max_> how about mPlayer
<draik> My laptop won't boot :(
<draik> It goes through GRUB
* scott_w|lappy hands draik a shotgun
<scott_w|lappy> you know what to do
<draik> and it keels over after going through everything just prior to logon
<draik> what's that, scott_w|lappy ?
<scott_w|lappy> blow that mofo away
<draik> what mofo? It's my laptop, running Kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> draik: Do you mean that the graphical login?  Or does it not even get to the console?
<jhutchins_wk> draik: Or not running it as the case may be...
<scott_w|lappy> draik: your laptop is the mofo that needs blowing away with the shotgun
<malix0> buonasera
<draik> I see the graphical icon of the blue KUBUNTU with the check list ( [OK]   on the right)
<draik> but after that, all I can do is CTRL+ALT+F1
<draik> TTY1 is all I can use from that point
<draik> but I love my laptop, scott
<scott_w|lappy> draik: i don't
<draik> I'm not loving it at this particular moment, but it's still my laptop
<scott_w|lappy> draik: i love my laptop every night >.>
<draik> and that's why you need therapy :p
<draik> jhutchins_wk, any clue about what's going on?
<scott_w|lappy> draik: no, i need therapy because my laptop dumped me :(
<draik> last I did was try to update to KDE 3.5.5
<Sanne> draik: I read that sometimes usplash (the blue Kubuntu screen with the progress bar) fails to end properly at the end of booting. One possible fix would be to disable the usplash in your /boot/grub/menu.list (remove the word "splash" from the kernel command line, I believe.
<MasterEvilAce> Okay, about making XP the default boot option.. is there anyway to make it FIRST in the list, or always the default option, no matter what # it is
<draik> Thank you Sanne, I will try that right now
<scott_w|lappy> MasterEvilAce: default NUMBER
<Sanne> draik: good luck, hope it works
<draik> I do too Sanne
<Sanne> :)
<MasterEvilAce> scott: but when new kernels are released, when you update the default # changes
<_Shade_> i don't know whether this was ever reported, but the adept-updater in edgy seems to work inproperly
<mabreaux> hello all
<MasterEvilAce> or rather the position of XP in the list
<scott_w|lappy> MasterEvilAce: copy menu.lst to grub.conf and tell grub to boot from that, then just alter the grub.conf with each kernel update
<livingdaylight> nuku: installed kaffeine-mozilla
<blind675> what's kubuntu's root password ...
<blind675> what's kubuntu's root password ...
<blind675> ???
<draik> blind675, there is no password
<draik> you can set one yourself
<blind675> how ???
<draik> or just    "sudo [command] "
<fdoving> blind675: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#root
<Sanne> blind675: usually, you don't need a root password
<draik> sudo passwd root
<draik> type that and you can set the root password
<livingdaylight> nuku: tried to open a quicktime sample but it crashed and i got signal 11
<blind675> 10x
<Sanne> blind675: be sure to read fdoving's link, please
<LjL> !root > blind675
<_Shade_> what's the command by which i can run an adept-updater?
<Sanne> _Shade_: you can find out yourself: open a konsole, type 'adept<tab><tab>' You should get a list with all commands starting with "adept"
<draik> Sanne, remove the word "splash" from the command line starting with "kernel"?
<Sanne> draik: just a sec, let me open my menu.list quickly
<draik> Thank you
<draik> Sanne
<_Shade_> Sanne: thanks for your hint - now i know it's adept_updater :)
<Sanne> _Shade_: exactly :)
<FastElbow> does anyone know where i can find he 1.5 version of the nxclient? 2.0 is not compatible with freenx. A alternative is welcome too
<Sanne> draik: in a line like this: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<draik> perfect
<Sanne> draik: removing the "splash" should disable the usplash
<draik> Thank you Sanne, I will do that
<Sanne> draik: but, wait!
<_Shade_> Sanne: but it didn't help anyway because i wanted to report a bug, but it doesn't show any output in the console :(
<draik> ok
<nuku> livingdaylight: what crashed? kaffeine or the browser?
<draik> Sanne, what am I waiting for?
<Sanne> draik: if you ever run update-grub, it might get you the splash back. update-grub is a script that puts certain boot parameters automatically to every kernel command line in your menu.list. It can be controlled by the part just above the boot entries, starting with: ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<livingdaylight> nuku: kaffeine aguess
<draik> oic
<Sanne> draik:  just so you know, now try it out ;)
<draik> Ok
<draik> just did Sanne
<Sanne> and?
<draik> no blue Kubuntu, but it's left me at the CLI to login to TTY1
<nuku> livingdaylight: might try to play a mov file you first downloaded and open it with kaffeine so you can see if its the plugin or kaffeine handling quicktime
<Sanne> draik: bummer, then the usplash is not your problem :(
<Sanne> draik: you can try to start kde manually
<draik> how?
<LjL> try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart for starters
<Sanne> draik: log in to the cli, then try startx or startkde... of what LjL said :)
<fdoving> gnite.
<Sanne> night
<LjL> then after seeing it doesn't work i'd try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set VESA mode
<TheGateKeeper> nite fdoving
<draik> LjL, I will do that now
<draik> Thank you Sanne for your help
<Sanne> draik: you're welcome
<david_> draik: are you runnign eft>
<david_> with nvidia drivers?
<draik> david_ no, it's an HP Pavilion N5150
<draik> it's really old skool
<draik> back from 2000
<draik> sadly enough, it came with winme
<scott_w|lappy> win me is abysmal tbh
<scott_w|lappy> i used to use it ; ;
<scott_w|lappy> it almost turned me emo
<draik> I got rid of it ASAP
<scott_w|lappy> but SuSE 9.3 brought me back from the brink :)
<jhutchins_wk> draik: What you probably have is a problem with the video drivers for X.
<draik> LjL's suggestion worked
<draik> Thank you LjL
<LjL> draik: just a workaround though
<jhutchins_wk> draik: Ah, but what about next time you boot?
<LjL> using X in VESA mode isn't exactly optimal
<LjL> what's your gfx card?
<LjL> jhutchins_wk: well, next boot will keep using VESA...
<gan|y|med> hello
<draik> It's funny cuz that happened to my desktop (this sign on) and I forgot how I fixed the issue
<jhutchins_wk> Sorry, a little behind in the scrollback...
<gan|y|med> is it possible to play drm protected material in linux/ubuntu?
<Sanne> draik: I should have thought of video issue first before pushing you through changing menu.list. Sorry.
<draik> It's ok
<Sanne> :)
<draik> Sanne, it's ok. Besides, it's just a minor thing to remove the "splash".
<Sanne> draik: thanks
<draik> Sanne, thanks for what? You're the one that helped me!
<Sanne> draik: :)
<draik> Thank you Sanne, LjL, jhutchins_wk and david_
<LjL> draik: hold on a second, though, you don't *want* to keep using VESA. what's your graphics card?
<draik> LjL, it's titled "savage"
<draik> and that's what I have for the driver
<LjL> is that an S3 card?
<LjL> draik: try running that dpkg-reconfigure command again, and select s3 as the driver...
<LjL> draik: (besides, what driver was selected before you changed it to VESA now?)
<draik> let me check
<draik> s3
<jmichaelx> wassup draik!
<draik> jmichaelx, how goes it?
<jmichaelx> hey, has anyone else had problems getting X to start after upgrading to KDE 3.5.5?
<draik> jmichaelx, everything working for you?
<draik> Nope
<jmichaelx> draik: great, except that X has died on my laptop
<draik> jmichaelx, aparently I did with my laptop
<draik> Just like you did
<draik> I just got mine resolved
<LjL> draik: well... i suppose for some reason the s3 driver doesn't work for you S3 card then. unless someone knows of a workaround, you'll just be stuck with vesa i'm afraid :\
<jmichaelx> draik: what did you do to resolve it?
<jhutchins_wk> lspci might give more info about the chipset.
<draik> jmichaelx, type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sanne> draik: didn't you say chose the savage driver?
<jhutchins_wk> jmichaelx: He switched from the s3 driver to the VESA, but that's a very low-res, low-performance drivers.
<draik> Sanne, I chose the savage driver, yes
<jmichaelx> funny thing , though, i rebooted after i installed 3.5.5 , and it worked fine.... i rebotted again, and X is dead
<draik> Graphics card and driver both say   "savage"
<Sanne> draik: then you should be set. I found this, if you're interested: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/savage.4.html
<jmichaelx> ok, i have integrated intel/////
<draik> I have intel as well
<jmichaelx> do i just need to dpkg-reconfigure?
<jhutchins_wk> draik: lspci says I have a "S3 Inc. 86c775/86c785 [Trio 64V2/DX or /GX]  (rev 16)"
<jmichaelx> what did 3.5.5 do that messed with my video settings?
<tmdx120> Im trying to upgrade amarok. How do I enable dapper-backports?
<draik> jhutchins_wk, mine says "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11)"
<draik> jmichaelx, I think it might be a laptop issue
<draik> My desktop is fine
<draik> my laptop was what ate it from the 3.5.5 update
<jmichaelx> if someone has a suggestion on how i might get X running again on my laptop, please let me know
<jmichaelx> draik: probably.... did you just reconfigure?
<draik> yes I did jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> and that was all it took to fix it?? (ihope)
<willnapier> hi - I am trying to use a webcam with uvc which relies on v4l2 (video for linux 2). I have found out that v4l2 is in the 2.6 kernel, so how do I 'activate' this?
<draik> jmichaelx, that did the trick for me
<draik> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<jmichaelx> draik:  somehow i doubt it will be that simple for me........
<draik> you never know until you try
<BigIron> Hello everyone, I need a font veiwer for Kubuntu
<jmichaelx> hallelujah!
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> ok draik, ty much. back up and running...
<Sanne> BigIron: there's kfontview, don't knwo if it's being installed by default.
<draik> jmichaelx, yw. :)
<BigIron> Thank you
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sanne> BigIron: I just checked, for me it's integrated in Konqueror and opens and displays a ttf if I double click on it.
<jmichaelx> by the way draik, are you in dapper or edgy?
<draik> dapper
<doph089> hello
<doph089> im back
<paul___> cool it works
<paul___> well this weird
<method|>  i have this usb sound card (maya44usb) and linux recognizes it and I can select it in kmix. How do i make kde output to this soundcard instead of my internal one?
<Perham> hi guys
<Perham>  i have a great prblem with kubuntu.
<Perham> when i try to install that it does not detect my fat3 partions as  like as my reiserfs partitions. gparted shows me a 233gb unallocated space. (it's my hard's capacity)
<SeicherlBoB> can anybody help me out with a wpa_supplicant problem?
<fignew> Perham: I'd try the kubuntu alternative install CD
<SeicherlBoB> my AP has beaconing deactivated, but the client cant "find" the accesspoint though the SSIDs are correct. If i activate beaconing on the AP, it works perfectly.
<carlos> hey everyone
<fignew> perham: you are trying to install 6.06 right?
<fignew> why would you have beaconing disabled?
<SeicherlBoB> fignew: cause noone should know i have a wlan running here
<ccc_> try wifi radar....it solves a lota problems
<Perham> yes but in the next section i see my partitions. and when i assign them (linux ex3 for root and linux swap for swap.)  then installing stops with no root error.
<livingdaylight> anyone know what is a prerequisite for programming in java in kubuntu?
<Perham> what is kubuntu alternative cd?
<SeicherlBoB> ccc_: but it used to work a couple of days ago. why not today? i didnt change anything
<carlos> can someone tell me if they are also seeing only 5,186 available packages in Adept w/all extra reps.
<Perham> i'm installing from the live cd i got from shipit.
<fignew> SeicherlBoB: unless, ofcourse, you're connected, and the the SSID is then visible for everyone to see, right?
<method|>  i have this usb sound card (maya44usb) and linux recognizes it and I can select it in kmix. How do i make kde output to this soundcard instead of my internal one?
<fignew> Perham: can you download an .ISO?
<livingdaylight> anyone know what software / packages are requred to work/program in java in Kbuntu?
<Perham> i dont have broad band internet so actually no.
<fignew> method|: can you disable the internal one in the BIOS?
<SeicherlBoB> fignew: well, anyway. it has to work without beaconing. and it worked some days ago. but now it tells me "skip + SSID mismatch"
<Perham> is my cd'swrong?
<fignew> Perham: aww, did you do the automatic partitioning?
<vge> livingdaylight: i have used Eclipse when working with java
<carlos> livingdaylight: try j2sdk1.4 from the adept pkg mngr
<Perham> no
<BonBonTheJon> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.6-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 214 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Perham> be sure
<method|> fignew: i dont neccesarily want to disable it i just want it to output to my usb one instead of my internal one when it's plugged in
<Perham> i selected the manual
<livingdaylight> vge: Eclipse is a text editor?
<Perham>  besides i can mount all of my partitions in suse 10.1
<vge> little more than that
<SeicherlBoB> livingdaylight: you can use it as such aswell ^^
<mattttttt> probably a stupid question, but how do i uninstalled kubuntu?
<mattttttt> uninstall*
<livingdaylight> carlos: i have sun-java jre1.5 already. Does that cover it?
<fignew> mattttttt: install something over it
<livingdaylight> SeicherlBoB: so, Eclipse is more than a text editor?
<mattttttt> eh?
<Sanne> method|: I remember reading that there are ways to tell alsa which card to use when. I *think* it's controlled by a file ~/asoundrc or similar. That's all I know about it, but it might get you started.
<carlos> anyone, my softw rep went down from +18K to only 5186 is this hapening to anyone else?
<mattttttt> i believe i screwed up...i deleted the kubuntu partitions but grub is still there and now has a loading error, so i can't boot windows
<fignew> carlos: try going to the terminal and doing sudo apt-get update
<fignew> ooohh mattttttt
<neom> Is there a kubuntu liveCD that will work on my macbook, or..? :o
<fignew> stick in the windows install CD and do a recovery
<fignew> or repair
<fignew> neom: the regular CD
<mattttttt> alright, thanks.
<fignew> that'll overwrite grub
<SeicherlBoB> livingdaylight: yeah. its your best friend when working with java ^^
<carlos> livingdaylight: that should cover it beside the editor. install the j2sdk1.4-doc and read thru it
#kubuntu 2006-10-13
<neom> kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso?
<fignew> yes
<neom> mk
<neom> thank you.
<fignew> :P
<livingdaylight> carlos: sun-java5-jdk ? more recent?
<Sh4d0x> hi there
<Perham> what should i do?
<method|> [17:10]  <Sanne> method|: I remember reading that there are ways to tell alsa which card to use when. I *think* it's controlled by a file ~/asoundrc or similar. That's all I know about it, but it might get you started.
<method|> thank you
<neom> I kinda wanna dual boot, but as digg said today, I'm one of the 60% who are scared.
<Sanne> method|: and this might get you a bit further: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php
<carlos> fignew: I did. only 5186 since yesterday is your rep w +18K w/all the extra repositories enabled?
<Sanne> method|: you're welcome :)
<Perham> i also have ubuntu cd
<Perham> can i do something with that or it's the same?
<fignew> carlos: nope, I have 18k
<fignew> carlos: are there any errors when you apt-get update?
<SeicherlBoB> anyone got a clue why my client wont find my AP though the SSIDs are the same?? anyone?
<ccc_> neom dont be afraid...just install windows first  !
<carlos> livingdaylight: go to www.sun.com and find the most recent ver. (I only see 1.4 due to my rep limitation right now :( )
<Sh4d0x> vmware!! :D
<neom> The day I put windows on my mac is the day I stop using computers.
<SeicherlBoB> hehe
<Sh4d0x> neom: respect!!
<carlos> fignew: no errors it updates normally
<ccc_> ha.... :-))...a thousand appolagys
<livingdaylight> carlos: sorry, to hear it :| i think you'll find 1.5 more recent :)
<fignew> carlos: do an apt-get search for djbdns-installer
<fignew> and see if it shows up
<carlos> fignew: It returned: E: Invalid operation search  doing a apt-get search djbdns-installer
<fignew> apt-cache
<fignew> cache ;)
<Perham> please answer me! i've waited for 1 month for the cd's and it's not working! I'm going to be crazy!
<carlos> fignew: it returned: djbdns-installer - Source only package for building djbdns
<fignew> Perham: did you select the automatic partition option?
<Perham> no
<fignew> manual right?
<Perham> yes
<fignew> is it running right now?
<neom> My Dr. is Shuttleworth uncle.
<josh_> hey
<Perham> yes but it shows a big unallocated partition
<josh_> anyone need help?
<fignew> carlos: then you have multiverse
<carlos> fignew: is this good news?
<fignew> Perham: is the installer running right now?
<Perham> yes
<carlos> yes I have everything enabled
<fignew> carlos: are you getting the number from adept?
<carlos> yes
<fignew> Perham: open the command prompt
<Perham> ok
<fignew> K menu: system; Konsole
<fignew> and do whoami
<fignew> run 'whoami'
<fignew> need to know if you're root
<Perham> i'm not root
<fignew> ok
<fignew> are the harddrives Serial ATA?
<fignew> or just normal?
<Perham> yes
<fignew> SATA?
<Perham> sata 2 maxtor
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you here?
<fignew> ok
<fignew> ermm run "mount"
<fignew> and see if you see any sda/sdb...etc
<Perham>  it says only root can do that
<fignew> sudo mount
<Perham> my drives are mounted as removable drives!
<fignew> huh?
<fignew> what do you mean?
<Perham> now i'm seeing the computer section
<carlos> fignew: any suggs?
<Perham> my drives are mounted here as removable drives
<Perham> like CD or DVD drives
<fignew> carlos: close and reopen adept
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yeppers
<fignew> and see if the # changes
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: did they ask you in #lfd about the doubleclicking window to min?
<Perham> when i click them it says no removable drive t mount
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yep, speaking to him now, thanks
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hawkwind> I've got my head buried in a website
<Hawkwind> Hah
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i never tried it but im sure its possible :)
<fignew> perham: drive t?
<Hawkwind> Yeah, requires editing the themes .edc file I'm pretty sure
<fignew> do you mean drive to?
<Perham> yes
<blind675> hi
<blind675> how can i get kdevelop in kubuntu ???
<Perham> the old versions of linux (any distro) doesnt read my drives.
<Perham> but suse does
<fignew> Perham: run: lshw | grep "logical"
<Perham> and ukubuntu kdetects all my chipset
<Perham> and my hard drive.
<Perham> i dont know what s happenning
<carlos> fignew: just got a msg saying my adept-db  is locked.
<Perham> because it seems it knows my hard,
<fignew> meh, it'll work, it's just that this new kubuntu installer is buggy
<blind675> how can i get kdevelop in kubuntu ???
<blind675> how can i get kdevelop in kubuntu ???
<LjL> !kdevelop
<fignew> Perham what does lshw | grep "logical" say?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fignew> !kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<m3xican> !roadmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> fignew: thanks
<fignew> :P
<LjL> blind675: "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3"
<blind675> 10x
<fignew> carlos: is apt/adept running
<fignew> ?
<carlos> not db is locked
<method|> how can i find out where my sound card is mounted under /dev/?
<blind675> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop3 ?????  now wat
<carlos> fignew it returned: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LjL> blind675: enable universe
<LjL> !universe > blind675
<fignew> yes, when adept/apt runs, it locks the database so that no other programs can mess with it and mess things up
<carlos> but is not running right now
<carlos> I tried updating from CL after closing it
<fignew> you can do sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<fignew> BUT
<fignew> I wouldn't recommend doing that
<fignew> try running ps aux | grep "apt"
<fignew> or grep "dpkg" or grep "adept"
<carlos> sorry just did :(
<fignew> no worries
<fignew> do run those commands though and see if anything is running
<LjL> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<carlos> thanks ubotu. Just did Adept is now working again. However still seeing only 5186 avail. packgs
<fignew> DOH! i ran fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock and it didn't return anythibg
<fignew> so I figured it wouldn't help
<fignew> don't thank ubotu, thank LjL :P
<carlos> Weird thing is that I have all reps enabled
<LjL> nah, ubotu is the best of all of us
<carlos> ok thanks all :)
<carlos> but I'm still short off 17K packages
<LjL> carlos: run a "sudo apt-get update" and see if it's still that few
<carlos> got this: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<LjL> well, that's not an official repository -- you can probably find the keys on the site
<LjL> anyway, for now just be concerned with the official main, restricted, universe and multiverse reps
<livingdaylight> Anyone use GoogleEarth? Are you finding it stable or did it break anything, and you now stay clear of it?
<fignew> livingdaylight: it works fine, provided 3d works fine
<fignew> brbrown7
<fignew> awww
<fignew> there goes my system password :(
<livingdaylight> fignew: ok, thx
<carlos> ok but my rep is still only 5186 pkgs.
<fignew> :-O
<livingdaylight> fignew: gnomefreak just put the fear of God in me about it not being stable and what could happen
<neom> woo
<neom> This is cool.
<LjL> carlos: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please, if you haven't already?
<fignew> livingdaylight: run glxgears
<fignew> and see what that returns in the console
<livingdaylight> fignew: i don't hve 3d enabled yet
<carlos> LjL: Here is goes:
<carlos> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<carlos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fignew> livingdaylight: ATI or nivida?
<carlos>  ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<fignew> nvidia*
<carlos>  ## after the final release of the distribution.
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<carlos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<livingdaylight> fignew: nvidia
<carlos>  ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<carlos>  ## repository.
<carlos>  ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<carlos>  ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<fignew> :thumbsup:
<LjL> carlos: please leave the channel and rejoin
<carlos>  ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<LjL> carlos: you shouldn't flood like this
<carlos>  ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<carlos>  ## team.
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<carlos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<carlos> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<carlos> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<fignew> wheeeeeeeeeeeee
<carlos> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<carlos> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<carlos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<carlos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<carlos> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<carlos> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<carlos> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<josh_> what are some good 3d linux games
<LjL> well, better late than never
<josh_> such as americas army
<OOD> tremulous
<OOD> nexuiz, wolfenstein enemy territory
<LjL> carlos: when i said "pastebin", i didn't just mistakingly hit the "b", "i" and "n" keys... :)
<nuku> josh_: quake 4, doom 3, enemy territory
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sanne> josh_: http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<fignew> josh_: Savage , Nexuiz
<LjL> carlos: anyway, looking at your flood, it seems to me that you *should* have universe actually enabled... what does     apt-cache search "" | wc -l     tell you?
<carlos> yes I just saw it when re-entering. I'm pasting it there right now.
<josh_> for some reason my video card is clocked lower in linux
<josh_> like lower than it should
<josh_> well the core clock is fine, but the memory is like 120mhz lower than it should
<carlos> LjL: It spit out a list of packages
<LjL> carlos: erm, did you type the " | wc -l"   part?
<carlos> o. did not. Brb with the answer.
<carlos> LjL: it returned 5183
<LjL> carlos: bah, that's weird... where's the pastebin URL anyway?
<VanessaE> evening all.
<carlos> LjL: It's paste at the webpage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26515/
<Sanne> hi VanessaE
<LjL> carlos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26517/ <-- make it look like so, and then try "sudo apt-get update" again
<carlos> LjL: Still getting only 5176
* LjL scratches head...
<LjL> anyone else cares to look at this sources.list (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26515/), and the way i changed it (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26517/), and why could it be that there's only about 5000 package available after an apt-get update?
<fantasai> Heya, I'm having trouble using kfilereplace
<fantasai> I can't figure out how to actually replace the strings
<fantasai> It finds them all and says it replaced them, but the files haven't changed
<fantasai> and the button for "replace" is disabled
<calilasseia> Hello everyone ... minor glitch that's annoying me on my Dapper install ...
<calilasseia> I have the wallpaper manager set to cycle through a series of images every 5 mins ... when it changes the image, it causes Firefox to refresh the page ...
<calilasseia> Is there a reason for this, and how do I stop it happening?
<LjL> carlos: wait, i've made a pasting mess with those "#"... use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26522/
<super_noobs> i have some error report about protocol failure when i setup KEEP daemon to start together with KDE, any solution?
<super_noobs> heya!!! i need help here
<super_noobs>  i have some error report about protocol failure when i setup KEEP daemon to start together with KDE, any solution?
<calilasseia> super_noobs, I think we're temporarily on our own ... must be coffee break time for the gurus :)
<super_noobs> ops
<super_noobs> ooops
<fantasai> nm, it just doesn't like empty strings
<JimmyGreendog> Post the error report please
<riPPerMD> how do i get out of the gui in kubuntu, crtl-alt-f1 doesnt work
<OOD> it should
<riPPerMD> no go I hit it many times and nothing, is there an alternate way?
<calilasseia> riPPerMD: check your keyboard language settings ... I had this problem last night and changing my language settings cured it ....
<riPPerMD> ok will do
<OOD> you can kill Xorg
<OOD> or you can set it so you boot into the CLI instead of the logon screen
<calilasseia> If you've installed Kubuntu as British English for example, but you accidentally have US keyboard mapping for some reason as I did, then ctrl-alt-Fn doesn't work ....
<calilasseia> This is a particular problem if you upgraded from Breezy to Dapper instead of installing Dapper directly ... the region settings are preserved, but the keyboard language setting goes awry ...
<riPPerMD> ok i will give some stuff a try thanks!
<calilasseia> Make sure your keyboard mapping matches your regional language setting and that should cure it without having to kill the X server ... if it doesn't, THEN it's time to kil the X server :)
<euSunt> Hi all!
<tonyr> hello
<OOD> hi
<calilasseia> Meanwhile, can someone sort out a minor glitch for me?
<OOD> depends what it is :)
<euSunt> I'm in need of some help:after upgrading kubuntu kmail started to crash when I try to compose a new mail
<OOD> upgrading kubuntu?
<nicklas> hey! has anyone had problems with cylinder sizes of HDD?
<calilasseia> I have the Kubuntu wallpaper manager set to cycle through a collection of images once every 5 mins ... when it changes the image, if I have Firefox running, it causes Firefox to refresh the page ....
<euSunt> anyone has any idea of what I could do to find out what's happening to kmail?
<OOD> euSunt: did you upgrade to edgy?
<euSunt> mmm.. I don't think so.
<tonyr> Whesre's gvim for Edgy?  When I try to install vim-gtk with apt-get, it says something like 'no package found', and when I try to install gvim, it says 'selecting vim-gnome instead of gvim' !!
<OOD> calilasseia: don't know what's causing that
<tonyr> Where's*
<nicklas> anyone changed the size of cylinders of his HDD before?! need help, its not working with my hda1
<euSunt> OOD: I just did the usual apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<calilasseia> euSunt: check the repositories you obtained your upgrade from ... look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<OOD> tonyr: there is no gvim package for edgy
<euSunt> calilasseia: I'm using the portuguese ubuntu mirrors (pt.archive.ubuntu.com)
<calilasseia> If the repositories all contain lines such as "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted" then your distro is Dapper ....
<euSunt> calilasseia: I'm going to check the file...
<calilasseia> If they contain "edgy" instead of "Dapper" then you've upgraded to the experimental Edgy distribution ....
<euSunt> calilasseia: it's dapper then
<tonyr> OOD: yeow! any particular reason that you know of?
<calilasseia> So Kmail is crashing in Dapper? Hang on ...
<euSunt> calilasseia: all the entries on the sources.list are for dapper, dapper-secutiry and dapper-comercial (from canonical)
<euSunt> calilasseia: yeah. :(
<tonyr> gvim for edgy: not done yet? Never gonna be done? Gotta install all that gnome support to use it?
<OOD> isn't vim gnome what you're looking for anyway?
<calilasseia> euSunt: there's a list of known Dapper bugs in existence ... go here and see if your KMail bug is among them ...
<calilasseia> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+subscribedbugs?start=0
<euSunt> ok, going
<calilasseia> Only KMail has some issues in certain circumstances .... ESPECIALLY if you're running it on a SPARC CPU!
<tonyr> OOD: In Dapper there was a vim-gtk package, but there doesn't seem to be one in edgy
<euSunt> calilasseia: a standard, somewhat old, p4 machine
<OOD> tonyr: im running edgy, and the vim-gtk package is right there
<calilasseia> How old?
<tonyr> OOD: OK thanks, must be repo sources error on my end.
<euSunt> calilasseia: can't find any similar probelms in the launchpad bug database
<euSunt> calilasseia: I'm not even sure.. some 3 or 4 years
<calilasseia> You searched through all 533 bug reports??? Wow ....
<euSunt> calilasseia: heheh... using search the search button ;)
<euSunt> calilasseia: and tried some different keywords, like crash, kmail, new mail, composer,
<euSunt> calilasseia: computers are better at searching than I am.
<calilasseia> Oh there are some odd issues with KMail apparently, but most of them are on a SPARC apparently ... though I found one odd one  in the list involving PGP ...
<nicklas> anyone changed the size of heads of a partition?
<calilasseia> That one apparently can be reproduced on any setup ...
<rodrigobelo> anyone use FreeBSD?
<OOD> nah, i use kubuntu :)
<Hawkwind> rodrigobelo: Have you asked in #FreeBSD by chance :P
<euSunt> calilasseia: I fond those too. I think I'll try to reboot the machine and see what goes...
<euSunt> calilasseia: so I'll be right back.
<rodrigobelo> ok, because I'm trying to install in my Dell D510, I got an error message about memory
<rodrigobelo> hardware support of FreeBSD is not good
<bLaZeD> anyone else have media in firefox stop working about a week ago?....i updated annd now i cant waitch videos from sites like break.com and a bunch of other sites i always went to
<foo> I am locking down ubuntu .. can I set perms to 650 on dirs in / ?
<calilasseia> 650? Wouldn't that prevent execute/search for yourself?
<foo> calilasseia: basically, I am adding a new user and don't want him to see my config stuff in '/etc
<unix_infidel> foo: i'd guess the user needs some permissions in /etc right?
<unix_infidel> i mean its just inuitive.
<foo> I just don't want him to ls /etc
<VanessaE> sandbox him
<VanessaE> that is, make some kind of chrooted environment
<VanessaE> it's safer than trying to futz with permissions in /etc
<foo> VanessaE: gah, I have, didn't work
<foo> hmm
<VanessaE> well, the problem is that there are tons of files in /etc that the user needs access to
<VanessaE> anything from /etc/profile to default configs for stuff like opera, you get the idea.
<foo> yeah,
<foo> hmm
<unix_infidel> maybe there's something in bash that can allow you to hide the user shell from performing certain actions?
<foo> hmm
<calilasseia> If there are specific files you don't want him to look at, chmod the specific files .... provided they're truly private to you and he doesn't need to access them ....
<VanessaE> what you could probably do is change the permissions on just the config files you're ...
<VanessaE> yeah, like calilasseia just said
<calilasseia> Only trouble with that of course, you need to be ABSOLUTLEY sure that the system won't crash if he logs in and is denied access to those files ... as Vanessa said, there's lots of stuff in /etc ne NEEDS access to ...
<calilasseia> chmod the wrong files and boom ...
<rojikaru> h
<rojikaru> j
<rojikaru> j
<VanessaE> one such file might actually be /etc/passwd  ...  doesn't the user need to be able to read that file for certain things?
<VanessaE> break that and...well...things get messy
<calilasseia> But isn't /etc/passwd one way encrypted? Not the easiest of files to hack by any means ...
<VanessaE> right
<VanessaE> but some people get paranoid about that file, just because it says "passwd"
<VanessaE> wasn't sure if inf here was one such :)
<VanessaE> or rather, foo
<calilasseia> Mind you, at one university UNIX installation I saw in the 80s, they had access to the sources so they rewrote the crypt() function to limit the number of calls that could be made in a given time to stop brute force hacking :)
<VanessaE> why exactly are you worried about the user having read access to /etc anyway?
<calilasseia> Foo appears to have left ...
<VanessaE> calilasseia, I think a variant of that is still in place today
<VanessaE> oops, so he did
<archangel_> sup folks
<calilasseia> The joys of having a solo installation ... no unwanted ferreting around on your machine by undeisrables ...
<VanessaE> yep
<archangel_> is the centrino moble in the same class as the celeron?
<calilasseia> I'd hate to have to administer a proper multi user setup ... got a book about this from the people who ran that university installation I just mentioned ...
<calilasseia> Archangel, best place to find that out I would suspect would be Intel's website ...
<calilasseia> Actually Vanessa, I've still got that book on my bookshelf - really old one dating from 1982 ... "UNIX - The Book" by Banahan & Rutter ...
<archangel_> Yeah, but I was in the mood for some hardware chat. I'll look for the appropiate channel
<calilasseia> Makes all kinds of comments about scheming undergraduates trying to hack the installation :)
<archangel_> thanks
<OOD> centrino is a marketing thing from Intel
<calilasseia> <--- curls lip and snarls at the mention of the word "marketing" ...
<OOD> o.0
<archangel_> yeah. I know, I was just wondering if it was the mobile verson of the celeron
<calilasseia> Think I'll take my leave ... try and sort out this screen refresh glitch another time ...
<calilasseia> Bed is beckoning ... :)
<archangel_> celeron sucks soooo bad
<OOD> no, centrino means intel cpu, intel chipset, and intel wireless chipset
<OOD> it's a marketing scheme basically
<OOD> the older centrino's are pentium M's
<OOD> while the newer one's a Core Duo's and Solo's
<calilasseia> <--- waves farewell and exits stage left ...
<obf213> i was listing to amarok and all of a suddne the computer screen went black and all process shutdown, i saw the loading symbol like it was oging to load kdm, but it didnt
<obf213> and i was just stuck at a black screen
<archangel_> core duo= 2x? i.e. dual core?
<obf213> it was like what happens if you force restart of x, except, kdm never showed up
<OOD> yeah, the core duo's are dual-core
<OOD> obf213: i've had that happen to me before, X isn't perfectly stable
<archangel_> what would be a smarter buy? a slower duo or a faster cenrino?
<VanessaE> a slower duo, assuming centrino is single-core
<VanessaE> you get slightly better responsiveness out of dual cores.
* VanessaE runs AMD64x2
<archangel_> see, thats what I was thinking too
<OOD> centrino is just a marketting term, hardare vendors can mark their computers as the "Centrino Brand" if the computer has an intel cpu, chipset and wireless
<archangel_> 30% faster, I think
<archangel_> ahhh gotcha
<Perham> fignew: Man i installed it! you're not gonna guess what was the problem!
<agaming> I have a quick question(I hope it's quick) about authentication for an apache server
<VanessaE> my AMD64x2 3800+ is clocked at 2 GHz, so with the dual cores it performs at, I would say, the level of what a single core AMD64 might do if you could clock it at maybe 4.5 GHz
<obf213> ah ok
<VanessaE> so just slightly faster but not worth it if the price difference is really big
<agaming> I have it setup with auth_sys_group mod and it asks for the u/p but just keeps asking if you put in the info. Any ideas why this might be bouncing that back
<OOD> 4.5? that's more than double
<agaming> We have put in the appropriate information into the httpd.conf file to enable the mod but it still doesn't seem to be working
<archangel_> So, I guess the 2x has more info passing through at maybe just a little higher mhz?
<archangel_> giving the effect of a much higher mhz
<VanessaE> OOD: indeed it is - dual cores give you slightly better than double the clock speed of the CPU
<VanessaE> the .5 might be a little optimistic, but you get the idea
<OOD> er, dual-core doesn't even double the performance, 90% gains is already pretty optimistic depending on the app
<VanessaE> I assume it has to do with context switching or memory access, both of which are enhanced with dual cores (and appropriate ram)
<VanessaE> 90% gains on a single app, maybe, but I'm talking about the system as a whole
<archangel_> wow, 2x is the way to go then, for sure
<VanessaE> two programs running at full bore should get just a hint better performance on dual cores than you would get on a single core of twice the MHz
<VanessaE> like I said, that extra .5 MHz is probably way too much, it's just a guess
<OOD> that would be because 2 cpu's parallelize better than 1
<VanessaE> exactly.
<VanessaE> that's what I was getting at
<thiago_> nyn
<thiago_> nousingres
<thiago_> aussi
<benkong2> yo
<benkong2> anyone here?
<ubuntu> buenas
<ubuntu> spanis?
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bkudria> when i launch konqueror using alt-f2, i get the following error "/usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol", and then konq crashes....launching it from konsole is fine.  how do i fix it?
<CainMadness> Having trouble installing a HP Deskjet 932c printer. Won't work when installed in Windows, and simply refuses to install in Kubuntu. Help?
<Felipe_> dfsfdsf
<_russ> #lua
<win_x_prts> join #lua
<_russ> focus problem :)
<CainMadness> Having trouble installing a HP Deskjet 932c printer. Won't work when installed in Windows, and simply refuses to install in Kubuntu. Help? I have it plugged in by USB connection. Detects it, doesn't want to install/work though.
<win_x_prts> _russ, what is lua?
<_russ> a programming language
<_russ> lua.org
<_russ> commonly integrated into game engines
<win_x_prts> ahhhhh
<win_x_prts> thanks
<_russ> yer welcome
<carlos> Hello
<bkudria> when i launch konqueror using alt-f2, i get the following error "/usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol", and then konq crashes....launching it from konsole is fine.  how do i fix it?
<carlos> Still needing help w/adept reps.
<carlos> My adept shows only 5176 avail. pkgs with all repos enabled
<carlos> someone, please help
<Hawkwind> !repos > carlos
<Momal> does anyone use vmware and use the harddrive that sets to dual boot kubuntu(pc running vmware) and another os?
<mr_daemon> Hey, I just upgraded to KDE 3.5.5 today, now I can't login. It hangs at "configuring devices" (or whatever that is in english) during the splash screen and then dies back to kdm... any idea?
<_russ> i ran  a dual boot win/kubuntu, and could mount the kubuntu under vmware
<magic> holq
<magic> spanish?
<carlos> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<magic> hi i install cedega software but when i go to run steam client cedega crash why??
<Dink> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<magic> all install of steam run well but when i run the program crash
<magic> ok
<Momal> How can I give a user ability to access /dev/hda* ? I have tried adding the root group to it but doesn't seem to work :S... I require it to beable to get vmware to use physical hd
<Momal> If I run vmware under root user it works fine.
<daver2u> anyone know how to change the java command to goto the jre java not gij java after I install jre
<ricanelite> Hello, All i need some help! I'm a Linux Newbie just started using Ubuntu Linux and I need help installing Java and Flash, Can someone help me out
<CVirus> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> ricanelite: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16846
<CVirus> oops
<CVirus> wrong link
<CVirus> ricanelite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<linux_galore> CVirus: I find it amazing that people ask those questions, when I swapped to kubuntu I found all the answers thanks to google.com/linux
<warpzone> linux_galore: lucky you, I was even more clueless
<CVirus> new linux users dont have the FGI sense yet
<warpzone> linux_galore: ever seen a newb try to compile from source? took a couple reinstalls to figure that one out
<linux_galore> warpzone: lol
<ricanelite> i type in the sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin and i get this error message E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<linux_galore> warpzone: I did my first kernel compile undr vmware
<CVirus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CVirus> ricanelite: ^
<warpzone> ricanelite: try using the package manager so you dont have to guess. just search for java
<CVirus> ricanelite: please read the links I have you already
<CVirus> gave*
<linux_galore> ricanelite: the first step is you have to add some extra repositories or kubuntu hanst got a clue were the packages are on the web
<linux_galore> ricanelite: then you install flash/java  but with java you have to run a setup command
<linux_galore> after you install the packages
<CVirus> linux_galore: you could just give him the links
<ricanelite> wait im confuse, lol
<ricanelite> I'm sorry guys!
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: Read the links above.  It tells you step by step what to do
<linux_galore> ricanelite: ok, kubuntu hasnt got a clue were anything is right now because you haven pointed the package manager to any optional package (repositories) servers
<linux_galore> ricanelite: you have to add them with adept
<Hawkwind> linux_galore: IIRC he did that last night actually
<ricanelite> okay i have Adept Manager open
<ricanelite> what do i have to add?
<Momal> how to give a user permission to control /dev/hda* ?
<ricanelite> im reading this intructions and it says you have to find the line and the line??
<ricanelite> what suppose to be on the line?
<ricanelite> is it "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  and deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<mr_daemon> Hey, is it me or kde 3.5.5 is borked?
<Momal> 3.5.5 is fine here
<warpzone> ricanelite: hey, howzabout I give you my sources.list to use for now, then you can look and it and understand it better
<mr_daemon> Mine broke during the upgrade, complained about a wrong dependency on kdelibs-data 3.5.5
<ricanelite> i guess!!
<mr_daemon> So I just installed that, and then relaunched the upgrade
<ricanelite> I'm learning as I go and all these lines and commands are nuts, lol
<ricanelite> im sorry!
<mr_daemon> But now it's sort of screwy, korganizer won't work anymore and it will not log in the first time
<warpzone> ricanelite: hey no prob I understand, been through the same
<ricanelite> okay
<Momal> ricanelite: you have to start somewhere so don't worry about it :)
<ricanelite> thanks! and I want volunteer and help out the community, i dont see that happening anytime soon
<warpzone> alrighty, first up, do this "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup"
<warpzone> ricanelite: ^
<ricanelite> and its funnie cause my next question was is it possible to get my ipod working on Ubuntu
<mr_daemon> is there a not so annoying way to go back to 3.4, easily, apart from guessing the packages names from dpkg.log and switching repositories?
<mr_daemon> erm
<ricanelite> this is going into the Terminal???
<warpzone> ricanelite: so you backup your sources in case something happens
<mr_daemon> I mean 3.5.4
<warpzone> ricanelite: oops yeah terminal it is
<ricanelite> with the quotes?
<Hawkwind> No
<warpzone> ricanelite ack ack no quotes
<ricanelite> okay
<warpzone> :-P
<ricanelite> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<ricanelite> so i will enter it just like that
<Momal> yes
<ricanelite> ok
<warpzone> ricanelite: something handy to use is tab completion
<ricanelite> okay it took me right back to ricanelite@ubuntu:~$
<ricanelite> ok
<warpzone> right, cp is copy, you made a copy of the file in case of emergencies
<ricanelite> okay
<ricanelite> got you
<warpzone> ricanelite: next, "ls /etc/apt"
<warpzone> ricaelite: jsut double check, make sure both the list and the bakcup are there
<ricanelite> yes it is label as souces.list.backup
<warpzone> ricanelite: okay, next type "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mr_daemon> Okay so, technically -- unless someone has a better idea -- what I could is, obtain a list of all the kde packages that were upgraded by doing something like...
<warpzone> ricaelite: that should open sources.list in kate, correct?
<ricanelite> okay a window came up label as sources.list-Kate
<warpzone> cool
<mr_daemon> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 2006-10-12 | grep unpacked | awk '{ print $5 }' | uniq > packages_kde.txt
<ricanelite> yes
<warpzone> ricanelite: now, clear the file and replace it with this
<warpzone> ricanelite: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/200253
<mr_daemon> Switching repositories for the older kde, remove the packages with the package list I just generated, and then install the 'new' packages...right?
<ricanelite> so i delete everything there
<warpzone> ricanelite: but remove the line numbers, those arent part of the file
<warpzone> ricanelite: clear the file and replace it with what I have as the sources.list, but remove the line numbers
<ricanelite> okay done
<ricanelite> Save it?
<warpzone> ricanelite: okay, save the file, then back in the terminal, type "sudo apt-get update"
<ricanelite> i think it is working
<warpzone> ricanelite: just make sure there aren't any errors in the output
<ricanelite> i got this message at the end  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<warpzone> ricanelite: hmm lemme do the same, one sec
<ricanelite> okay
<warpzone> ricanelite: hmm I didn't get that, which ones failed to update? it should say under them if you scroll up
<ricanelite> blognux.free.fr/debian/
<ricanelite> dists/unstable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz
<ricanelite>   404 Not Found
<ricanelite> a like about 4 or 5 more
<ricanelite> asher256-repository.tux family.org/dists/ubuntu/french/binary-powerpc
<ricanelite> asher256-repository.tux                  family.org/dists/ubuntu/dupdate/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<warpzone> ricanelite: eh if its all powepc who cares
<ricanelite> okay
<ricanelite> most of them are
<warpzone> ricanelite: probably just had a problem connecting, no biggie
<ricanelite> okay
<warpzone> ricanelite: so now you oughta be able to install the packages you wanted
<Momal> How to give a user permission to control /dev/hda* (So I can get VMware to use a physical Harddrive)?
<warpzone> just open adept and search for what you wanted, or use "sudo apt-get install xxxxx" in the terminal, whatever floats your boat
<warpzone> Momal: chown?
<Momal> tried that... but vmworkstation just says doesnt' have permission to access :S
<Momal> when i run vmworkstation under root access it gets it fine :S
<Momal> even tried adding the user to all the groups as well :S
<warpzone> Momal: hmm, I dont know anything about wmware, want to get it though
<warpzone> Momal: sounds like it has something to do with the wmware install, though what I dont know
<ricanelite> do i have to download sun-java5-source?
<Momal> it said in the help for it to make sure the user has permission to it... so yea...will have to try few more ways if nothing works i'll just run it as root
<warpzone> ricanelite: nope nope those are just the source packages, no need
<warpzone> ricanelite: why are you downloading java? are you a programmer or do you want it for other applications?
<Momal> you can get vmplayer which is free... and the 30day trial of workstation should suit you since after 30days you can run it and create the virtual machine files.. then just run them in the free player :).. and thats legal because the workstation only stops you from running them after 30days and their vmplayer is free :)
<ricanelite> well i need Java 5 for a application
<warpzone> Momal: holy crap I'm on it, thanks
<ricanelite> now where it says Requested under it labels Break (Install) in red
<warpzone> ricanelite: damn I'm in gnome ATM, or I'd know what that meant
<ricanelite> so no good?
<ricanelite> lol
<warpzone> ricanelite: just so you know, if anything you install depends on java, it will install it for you, no need to do it seperately
<archangel_> any easy ubuntu people in here?
<ricanelite> well the application im trying to use for work only runs if Java is installed
<ricanelite> Does Easyubuntu Software come with a Java Install?
<archangel_> yes
<archangel_> and it works
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Try #EasyUbuntu ?
<Hawkwind> I'm not sure if there are any here or not.
<archangel_> yeah I have a habit of not going there
<archangel_> they are less friendly
<warpzone> ricanelite: theres always the unofficial ubuntu starter guide
<Hawkwind> Well if you need their help, then that would be the place.  They'll be friendly here just like there
<ricanelite> well they will hate me then, because i have no idea what im doing
<archangel_> but maybe someone with some personality is there now. I must not give up hope I guess
<warpzone> ricanelite: its how I learned to install stuff
<archangel_> lol
<ricanelite> just trying to please myself so i could miss windows and os x
<archangel_> know what you mean
<archangel_> Windows has REALLY turned me off
<ricanelite> security has me alittle nutty
<archangel_> but it IS easier to use
<ricanelite> yes i will like to try the new windows vista but security is my main concern right now
<coreymon77> use vmware then
<warpzone> archangel_: that changes, I can't use windows for crap now, its seriously redundant, sloppy, and counterintuiive
<coreymon77> try it out on a vm but use kubuntu mainly
<coreymon77> as your real os
<ricanelite> and being that Apple is becoming more user friendly, i have a feeling sercurity and viruses are going to becoming more known there
<ricanelite> dont know though
<Momal> I think the only reason why people fine linux/ubuntu harder then windows is because they aren't used to the freedom of been able to change basically everything and have freedom in everything they want to install
<ricanelite> yeah i just finish doing the update for Ubuntu 6
<archangel_> warpzone: I hope so, I love linux, but is really hard to get used to
<coreymon77> and the freedom to muck everything up absolutely royally too! :P
<Momal> windows: choose between software b and d (a & c are auto installed) | linux: choose what you want from a b c or d (please note b requires c to install)
<archangel_> warpzone: although I have virtually got my whole family using it now
<archangel_> warpzone: lol
<warpzone> archangel: it took me about to months before I wasn't reverting back to windows for importaant stuff
<Frederick> folks wich is the right package for mame?
<Hawkwind> Frederick: apt-cache search mame
<warpzone> archangel_: the easiest way to learn, read the ubuntu forums, the ubuntu wiki, the unofficial starter guide, and ask questions here
<coreymon77> apt-cache search is your best friend frederik
<warpzone> archangel_: if you have patience, it's well worth it
<Momal> apt-file is a nifty command as well if your looking for a certain file in packages :)
<Hawkwind> I installed Linux 4+ years ago for the first time, dual booted.  10 days later I did a re-install, wiped Windows and never ran the OS again
<coreymon77> the faster you learn that frederick, the better
<warpzone> archangel_: a hint, though, don't use automatix. I don't know why people go batty over it but I can't stand it.
<archangel_> I make cd and dvd's for a tv show. but i have to keep going back to window$ to make the lables for them
<Frederick> Hawkwind: there are many hits
<Hawkwind> Frederick: Only 11
<archangel_> never heard of them
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Keep it that way then :P
<warpzone> archangel_: check out tovid and tovid-gui, DVDStyler, and mandvd
<coreymon77> the problem about linux though is that you have the complete power to muck everything up so royally beyond repair that its unbelievable
<archangel_> do you recommend a lable program or is there any worth it?
<archangel_> oh I see ya
<coreymon77> you gotta be very careful not to accidentally type rm-rf in the wrong spot
<warpzone> coreymon77: you do in windows too, just try removing a hotfix
<archangel_> ok I will try them
<Hawkwind> archangel_: Or devede.  It's much faster than tovid
<Hawkwind> archangel_: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<linux_galore> same here installed Linux 8 years ago, wiped windows 6 months later, then went and did my LPIC 101/201
<coreymon77> somehow, suse "accidentally" deleted my home directory
<coreymon77> major messup\
<coreymon77> :P
<BonBonTheJon> Frederick: did you get mame installed
<linux_galore> ?? Ive never deleted my /home
<warpzone> coreymon: thats becaue suse... hmm can't say anything appropriate for here. I HATE suse
<Momal> good tip for new people: never run "sudo rm -rf" or "rm -rf" loged in as root no matter where you are lol.
<Frederick> oh nvermind folks
<archangel_> I have two hard drives 250 gig each. one with linux the other with windows. I havent put the other one in since I have ran linux
<coreymon77> momal: ill say! :P
<Momal> hehe
<archangel_> I like it that much, but sometimes its the little things that tick me off
<Hawkwind> Momal: Probably best to not even mention those commands.  That way users don't even ask or attempt them wondering what they do
<coreymon77> especially when using suse linux
<linux_galore> archangel_: wine/codeweavers to the recue
<coreymon77> no
<linux_galore> rescue*
<Momal> Hawkwind: good point :p... in lots of howtos and that they always use it >_<
<coreymon77> vmware to the rescue (for desperate measures)
<Hawkwind> Momal: That's because you use them with certain things after it.  It's safe to use if you know what you're doing
<linux_galore> vmware doesnt support 3D though
<archangel_> dude I have no idea what the line meant
<archangel_> LOL
<archangel_> wine? codeweavers?
<coreymon77> if you install vmware tools on to the vm before your workstation trial runs out it does
<warpzone> wine runs windows progs in linux, not an emulator though
<archangel_> ahh
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<linux_galore> archangel_: wine/codeweavers lets you install and run windows apps in Linux without installing windows, the later (codeweavers) being a easier to use $$$ version of wine
<warpzone> if you say its an emulator everybody will break down the acronym for you
<coreymon77> thats what wine stands for
<archangel_> its a software platform?
<Hawkwind> Momal: BTW, I just did your approval for my LFD forums :)
<ricanelite> okay look check this out! when I try to install sun-java5-jre I get "The following packages have unresolvable dependencies"
<linux_galore> archangel_: no its a implementation of the windows api that can be run in Linux for windows apps
<coreymon77> plus, codeweavers crossover office allows more programs to work according to my experience
<Momal> Hawkwind: oo lol.. I signed up was like what the hell might come in handy later :D Its in my favs to look to everynow and again :)
<Momal> Does anyone here use cedaga and think its pretty good ?
<archangel_> ok
<coreymon77> cedega doesnt work
<linux_galore> yeah I use codeweavers, got everything I want working even flash 9 in firefox
<coreymon77> plus it requires a subscription fee
<Momal> any free alternative that works ?
<coreymon77> it advertizes that warcraft 3 works perfectly, like native
<coreymon77> i try it
<archangel_> does debian take the tar.bz2 files?
<coreymon77> doesnt work
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> wine or vmware
<archangel_> (at the devede site)
<coreymon77> vmware is for desperate measures
<Momal> it wont work in vmware due to really bad 3d support only has basic 2d support
<linux_galore> archangel_: grab codeweavers 5.01 of bittorrent if it works go pay them for a years subscription
<coreymon77> momal, look
<linux_galore> archangel_: that way you get updates
<archangel_> ok
<coreymon77> vmware workstation has a little feature called vmware tools
<archangel_> never understood bit torrent, is it basicly like kazaa?
<linux_galore> archangel_: yes
<warpzone> what the? brb cat stole my notepad, ricanelite I wrote you, check it out
<archangel_> ok
<coreymon77> this little thing allows you to install something on to your virtual machine (after you are done installing windowze) which greatly increases graphics capability and allows for decent 3d
<flaccid> BT is a tottally different protocol/model
<linux_galore> archangel_: but unlike kazaa its an open standard
<archangel_> gotcha
<coreymon77> install that through the workstation before the trial expires
<coreymon77> and there you have it, 3d support
<linux_galore> archangel_: install ktorrent
<coreymon77> linux: bittorrent is in not at all like kazaa
<coreymon77> completely different
<linux_galore> coreymon77: I know
<coreymon77> the way bittorrent works is different from any p2p program, emule, kazaa, limwire etc
<linux_galore> coreymon77: dont complicate things for newbies
<Momal> how much 3d support ?... | this guy I was talking to the other said he was running F.E.A.R under windows in vmware fine? lieing or truth?
<coreymon77> momal: truth
<archangel_> I have it
<archangel_> running it now
<coreymon77> wc3 works fine, once you have the vmware tools installed
<linux_galore> archangel_: in ktorrent you can search or stuff
<linux_galore> for*
<Momal> amazing... well now i just have to get vmware to read my hd and boot into the windows part of my harddrive
<warpzone> archangel_: actually I would stay awake from ktorrent for now, and use azureus despite its bloat. ktorrent just doesnt have the DHT capabilities torrenting requires
<coreymon77> momal, cant do that
<warpzone> archangel_: I'm hoping a standard emerges soon
<linux_galore> codeweavers 6 supports the windows version of WoW "with sound"
<coreymon77> you gotta install windoze sepeerately onto the vm
<archangel_> so I need to install azureus?
<warpzone> linux_galore: you can't get WoW sound in with wine?
<linux_galore> warpzone: not right now
<coreymon77> you can in vmware
<coreymon77> may be a little slow
<coreymon77> but it will work
<warpzone> archangel_: yeah, you'll have faster downloading rates
* warpzone is happy to have quit MMOs
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> where do I get it?
<coreymon77> vmware?
<warpzone> sudo apt-get install azureus :-P
<archangel_> ahh ok
<linux_galore> archangel_:  thinks its  azureus.org
<linux_galore> oh yeah its in the repo
<linux_galore> aaah but its an older version
* coreymon77 never got adicted to MMOS
<warpzone> linux_galore: yeah but I'm lazy and <3 repos
<archangel_> installing
<archangel_> man this pc is lightning
<coreymon77> archangel_: no, linux is lightning
<linux_galore> to be honest I use azureus
<coreymon77> install doze on the thing, it will be as slow as anything
<archangel_> ok installed
<archangel_> how do I run it now?
<archangel_> cant find it in my menu
<warpzone> its under "internet"
<warpzone> or just type "azureus"
<linux_galore> archangel_: you will have to go to a torrent search site and look for what you want, then copy the link for the torrent (right click-> copy link) and then swap to azureus, on the top right click on the file, click on the add url button
<linux_galore> file icon sorry in azureus
<archangel_> I cant just go to the file directory and copy the icon?
<linux_galore> archangel_: make sure you double check were azureus is saving the file before you click on ok, nothing more annoying that not being able to find what you downloaded
<archangel_> yeah I know what you mean there
<archangel_> sorry maybe I just dont understand what you were saying a minute ago
<linux_galore> archangel_: it should be in your menu or create a link on your desktop to it  usually under /usr/bin/azureus
<archangel_> I just installed codeweaver. how do I run it
<archangel_> cool
<archangel_> ok
<linux_galore> archangel_: ooh you have the file ??
<archangel_> I have it and installed it
<linux_galore> archangel_: how did you install it
<archangel_> I just couldnt find the icon in my menu
<archangel_> sudo something something
<flaccid> archangel_: did you pay for it ?
<archangel_> sudo apt-get install azureus
<archangel_> that
<OOD> there's a 60 day beta version
<linux_galore> archangel_: ooh that not codeweavers thats the azureus bt client
<Hawkwind> flaccid: It's available from apt-get
<archangel_> sorry not codeweaver,
<archangel_> my bad
<archangel_> lol
<flaccid> Hawkwind: crossover office is?
<linux_galore> archangel_: should be under Internet
<archangel_> ok
<linux_galore> archangel_: in your main menu
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Ah no.  But I have a deb of it here
<flaccid> Hawkwind: right.
<Hawkwind> 5.0.1-1 to be exact
<flaccid> i bought it too
<Hawkwind> I was thinking you were asking about azureus
<archangel_> akregater?
<flaccid> nah [2006-10-13 13:25]  <archangel_> I just installed codeweaver. how do I run it
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Heh, I didn't buy it actually
<linux_galore> yeah I have 3 licenses for codeweavers for were I work
<archangel_> not in menu
<linux_galore> archangel_: type azureus in a terminal
<coreymon77> ya neither this i
<coreymon77> i confess
<coreymon77> i used emule
<linux_galore> archangel_: or create a link on your desktop
<archangel_> wow sweet splash
<archangel_> hey I get a splash screen and it goes away and thats it
<flaccid> azureues goes into the internet menun in kmenu
<archangel_> no program
<archangel_> not there
<archangel_> I cant see it running in the backgraound if it is
<flaccid> is java installed?
<archangel_> yeah
<flaccid> run from a terminal and see errout
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to change the text color on the panel?
<archangel_> ohh I see the prob
<archangel_> X error
<archangel_> bad device
<archangel_> failed to open device
<flaccid> !baddevice > archangel_
<flaccid> could just be that ^^
<Hawkwind> Hah, I was just posting that URL for baddevice on my forums to a user on the mailing list
<flaccid> Hawkwind: hehe. has wacom been removed from xorg for edgy?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Nope
<flaccid> what can we do to make that happen?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Not real sure to be honest.  Maybe put something on an agenda for one of the meetings so it can be discussed
<unix_infidel> flaccid: a lot of people use wacom, i dont see how its adversely affecting your daily usage.
<unix_infidel> other than just being an unsightly section in xorg.conf.
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to change the color of the font on the panel?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: He's talking about the error messages that fill your terminal when you run commands
<Hawkwind> Everytime you run an app and your terminal fills with 150+ lines of errors because of wacom, it's an issue
<flaccid> unix_infidel: can you explain why its added by default?
<Healot> moin
<Hawkwind> No other distro puts wacom stuff in xorg.conf by default
<flaccid> the xorg configure program detects hardware and puts in xorg.conf
<flaccid> it is an optimised file
<flaccid> there is no reason to put default devices in it
<Hawkwind> Exactly
<flaccid> as we know the normal user freaks out with these messages despite being maligment
<Hawkwind> Having wacom in your xorg.conf when you have no wacom doesn't make sense
<flaccid> so it looks bad for ubuntu!
<unix_infidel> flaccid: i cannot explain WHY its there, i'm just saying a lot of media people that use wacom devices, if they generate a xorg.conf file based on the hardware present then that would be totally different.
<flaccid> unix_infidel: thats the idea. like i said above
<unix_infidel> definately an item for inspection in the agenda.
<flaccid> it is based on hardware present
<flaccid> eg. it detects your vid card
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Every distro generates the xorg.conf file by file present during the install of the system.  Name one distro that doesn't do it this way ?
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: some distro's require you to create your own xorg.conf.
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> sounds like 1992
<flaccid> :)
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Which ones ?
<unix_infidel> I meant to say that if they put the wacom entry in by default without hardware detection that's a nother issue.
<Hawkwind> I certainly do know of any modern distros that require that
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: archlinux for one. LFS believe would.
<flaccid> unix_infidel: that is the issue at hand  ;)
<Hawkwind> LFS isn't a 'distro' so to speak either
<Hawkwind> archlinux doesn't require it either anymore
<dennister> hi pps
<flaccid> hey dennister
<unix_infidel> flaccid: i could stipulate that the settings that are generated via hardware detection arent optimal.  but that's just a stipulaton not a postulation.
<dennister> apologies in advance if this is off-topic, does anyone here still run XP, and has anyone been locked out of it due to wpa nonsense?
<flaccid> well it is an optimised file due the the hardware detection
<flaccid> dennister: yes
<flaccid> pm me denn
<Healot> dennister: the access to the AP or the Windows account?
<dennister> i don't use a pm
<dennister> my son's second drive just died, and now wpa won't let me into pc at all
<flaccid> its off topic
<dennister> yes, i'll take it elsewhere if I knew where to go
<flaccid> if you don't want help in my pm, try ##windows
<dennister> ##windows
<dennister> flaccid: i don't even have a pm account...it's been years
<flaccid> you don't need a pm account
<rkrueger> I tried installing the 'crystal' theme from kdelook.org, it's the most popular some someone here probably has it, but when I try to build from source using ./configure it fails: checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-linux-': machine `i686-pc-linux' not recognized
<rkrueger> any clues?
<Hawkwind> dennister: PM = Private Message
<Hawkwind> dennister: Just do: /query flaccid  and then type in that tab that opens up
<Lunar_Raven> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<flaccid> yay i just got banned from windows
<flaccid> err #windows
<Lunar_Raven> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<unix_infidel> flaccid: congratulations, maybe you should paste the logs for everyone.
<flaccid> nah its too lame
<unix_infidel> but then, that'd be off topic, again :)
<dennister> flaccid: i'm not getting anywhere
<flaccid> i can see that
<dennister> i think i'm just too disheartened
<flaccid> google...
<flaccid> sorry to be off topic, but i hacked wga without any assistance. i have a win xp box next to me. the xp install is 4 years and is latest updates and wga removed.
<dennister> i never let wga notify onto my son's pc at all -- not after i got my first false positive on this pc...and it's precisely why i'm learning linux
<unix_infidel> dennister: please do /j ##windows
<unix_infidel> there you will find the proper assistance.
<dennister> ok, this time it worked; first time i tried going elswhere it didn't work properly
<VanessaE> dennister: and THAT is precisely why I have stuck with Linux for so long - Windows just can't be trusted.
<denisbr> Hi, I installed the Kubuntu, but, durating the boot, the screen is black, How I resolve this ?
<Healot> VanessaE: it's not; but I found Windows is fun to play with
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: I gave dennister the answer already actually
<VanessaE> eh...  Windows is only good for games IMHO
<Healot> nay
<VanessaE> Linux is serves me well on my desktop
<Healot> for nearly everything; especially safe-guarding it; yeah its architecture have few holes here and there; that's what makes Windows challenging
<Lunar_Raven> would anyone know how to setup a "wireless WRT54G" in kubuntu?  my friend cant connect to the net. heh :P
<VanessaE> eh
<Dr_willis> tried that network-manager tool yet?
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: He'll have to use ndiswrapper since it's a broadcomm chipset card
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<unix_infidel> isnt the wrt54g a router?
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: Try this URL:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i was thinking that also... but wasent sure. :)
<AlReece45> unix_infidel: it is, i have a couple of them
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Ahh, it is.  Same router I have.  I read it as the card that goes with it
<unix_infidel> Lunar_Raven: try searching the channel list for wrt54g
<unix_infidel> you should get some channels that supprort 3rd party firmware that might be able to help you out with default firmware.
<Lunar_Raven> ok thanks hawk
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: If you are actually meaning the router, just plug it and go.  I've had mine for 3+ years and every time I install an OS, the router just works
<unix_infidel> Lol, Hawkwind always gets the credit :P
<pacman> okay, weird question
<Hawkwind> Probably because I give pertinent information that actually is true and helps the user instead of giving them info about senseless stuff :)
<Hawkwind> pacman: Ok, weird answer
<pacman> when I click on my bookmarks tab, I get a tiny circle underneath it, but no list
<pacman> I'm using Firefox
<Hawkwind> pacman: Edgy or Dapper ?
<pacman> dapper
<Hawkwind> pacman: How did you install firefox ?
<pacman> I don't remember, it's been a while
<pacman> I think I did apt-get
<Lunar_Raven> hawk, i'm not sure..he says it's a wireless adapter
<Hawkwind> pacman: dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<pacman> it was working fine 2 minutes ago
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: Ask him if it's a router, or if he's talking about a wireless network *card*
<linux_galore> pacman: did you update ?
<linux_galore> to 2
<pacman> actually, yeah, just did
<Hawkwind> That's what I've asked him to do dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<linux_galore> pacman: major breakage
<Hawkwind> pacman: You upgraded to 2.0 ??
<linux_galore> pacman: it flushed the old setup
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhh, stick with the package manager and stop compiling software
<pacman> I dunno, I used the Adept update manage
<Hawkwind> Not for 2.0 you didn't
<linux_galore> pacman: you should have made a copy or renamed /home/user_name/.mozilla
<Hawkwind> 2.0 isn't available in Dapper
<pacman> in that case, no I have updated ff
<Hawkwind> pacman: dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<Hawkwind> pacman: Please tell me what that says
<Lunar_Raven> this is what he said:  "I have the wireless network card in the PC, and in the wireless assitant it shows my 'network' yet when i try and connect it won't let me."
<linux_galore> pacman: or even better saves your bookmarks to a file before "ever" doing a major version update
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: Then he needs to read that URL I mentioned
<Lunar_Raven> k
<Hawkwind> intelikey: What part of Houston are you in ?
<intelikey> what in the world is opening tty's 5 6 & 7  on this box  ?
<Lunar_Raven> thanks
<intelikey> Hawkwind arkansas
<intelikey> :)
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26537/
<Hawkwind> Huh!
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> i'm not in texas
<Hawkwind> pacman: dpkg -l firefox
<linux_galore> intelikey: its part of the init setup for virtual terms  ie ctrl alt F1 -> ctl alt F7
<intelikey> linux_galore i don't think so
<Hawkwind> pacman: Did that tell you the same thing ?
<pacman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26538/
<intelikey> can you explain ?
<linux_galore> intelikey: press ctrl alt F1
<Hawkwind> pacman: Ok good, so you're not using 2.0.x
<Hawkwind> pacman: Do this without firefox running:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<linux_galore> see how long it is before he figures out X is on ctrl alt F6
<Hawkwind> pacman: Do that as normal user, with firefox closed
<intelikey> linux_galore i'm talking to you in tty1 so i don't think pressing ctrl+alt+f1 will change anything.
<Hawkwind> pacman: Once you do that command, then start firefox again
<Hawkwind> linux_galore: He's not a new user
<intelikey> linux_galore i know about consoles  i don't use a gui.
<Hawkwind> linux_galore: He knows his stuff
* intelikey assumes that a typo was here "<linux_galore> see how long it is before he figures out X is on ctrl alt F6"
<pacman> cannot stat `/root/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> pacman: As *normal* user
<linux_galore> intelikey: last I looked the seperate tty's is started by a init setup
<Hawkwind> Not as root user
<Hawkwind> pacman: Not with sudo
<pacman> ack
<intelikey> linux_galore you did mean tty7 in place of 6 didn't you ?
<linux_galore> intelikey: all of them 1-7  you get them even if you dont use X
<pacman> now I lost all my bookmarks
<Hawkwind> pacman: That's fine, you can get them back
<linux_galore> intelikey: the default X session tty can vary from distro to distro
<linux_galore> intelikey: seen it run on tty 9 once
<Hawkwind> pacman: Open up konqueror, and in the address bar put ~/.mozilla-old and then go into the firefox directory, then into the users directory and copy over your bookmarks.html file to your ~/.mozilla
<fyrmedic> How do I change the color of the text during the boot process from blue on a blackground to something that Is readable?
<intelikey> linux_galore and yes normally one would expect tty's 1-6 to have a getty running on them because of /etc/inittab  (not tty7 btw)  but i only have a line in inittab for tty1  so what is opening the others ?
<pacman> whoa
<muhammed> hi
<muhammed> how are you guys?
<pacman> hold up hawk
<Hawkwind> pacman:  ??
<intelikey> there is no login prompt or anything but the tty's 5 6 & 7  have at some point been open because i can switch to them.  (they are blank of course)   but nothing between 4 & 21 have i opened.   i normally use tty's 1-4,21-24  because one may switch to them one handedly with left-alt+f[1-4]   and right-alt+f[9-12] 
<pacman> when i changed from Windows to Kubuntu, I moved my bookmarks file to my buddy's server
<pacman> so I would have it when I started kubuntu
<max_> anyone run edgy?
<pacman> I never moved it back over...how can I get THAT file
<Hawkwind> pacman: I don't think the Windows bookmarks file will work in Linux
<OOD> im running edgy
<OOD> Hawkwind: they do
<Hawkwind> pacman: You could try it though.  Go get the file and put it into ~/.mozilla/firefox/your-user-directory
<intelikey> so anyone know what might have accessed tty6 durring boot-up  ?
<max_> whats it like
<Hawkwind> OOD: I haven't touched Windows in 5 years, I plan on keeping it that way too :)
<Hawkwind> max_: It's nice, talk to the guys in #Ubuntu+1 as that is the main Edgy channel
<OOD> :P
<Hawkwind> OOD: Edgy on your main box ?
<max_> whats it like?
<OOD> yeah
<OOD> it was somewhat unstable 2 days ago
<Hawkwind> OOD: Nice.  I'm thinking of making this box(my main box) Edgy this weekend
<OOD> but everything's fine now, except suspend and hibernate dont work
<Hawkwind> max_: Pretty much like Dapper.  Changes to the initscript system
<intelikey> hmmm  i guess not !        oh, well i'll go ask where they don't expect you to want the pointy clicky thingy that windows has to be in the corner of the screen.... :)
<max_> i saw on the wiki that its final release is the 26thg
<max_> th*
<Hawkwind> OOD: I have no need for those.  I have Edgy running in a vmware and have for over a month
<Hawkwind> max_: That is correct.  2 weeks from today
<pacman> how does that go.... scp idlers.us bookmarks.bak pacman/Desktop
<pacman> ?
<OOD> i dont use them either :), just felt like trying them since kubuntu dapper had no support for those
<Hawkwind> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<Hawkwind> pacman: But you want the bookmarks.html file
<pacman> hawk, it's a .bak file
<pacman> I think I copy and pasted the contents of the .html into a Oo.o file before I dumped windows
<Hawkwind> pacman: Ah ok.  It is the .bak file you want, sorry
<Hawkwind> The bookmarks.html is a backup file in a way
<pacman> so it's scp idlers.us:bookmarks.bak ~/Desktop
<max_> does anyone know what would cause this problem? my comp would cycle through shutting down and booting up repeadly, very quickly, or on the rare occasion i could boot up it would shut down with-in 30min....after a few times it did start up i got a SBMK Bad!"
<pacman> hawk: yes that was right, but in Konquerer, it won't let me delete what's in there now
<pacman> nor will it let me paste
<intelikey> max_ only thing i can think of off hand would be a faulty init script kicking it out of runlevel    or rather to runlevel 6       it would be a box i'd like to get my hands on and see what is doing that for you.
<luge> chck file permissions?
<intelikey> max_ can you boot a live cd on that box to work on it from ?
<linux_galore> intelikey: could be an idiot thing in a program starting the tty
<max_> i dont know, dont have one to try
<intelikey> linux_galore i don't know what program  my startup is pretty bare  and it happens durring boot
<luge> bad memory or power supply
<linux_galore> intelikey: should show whats kicking it of in the logs
<intelikey> on max_'s box yes.
<intelikey> dmesg log should
<awilcox> Is there anything like smv?
<linux_galore> intelikey: logs under /var
<awilcox> I want to use scp but I want it to move
<luge> pacman check file permissions?
<intelikey> no under /var/log/
<Hawkwind> pacman: No reason why it shouldn't allow you to.  As long as you are doing it as user in the users ~/.mozilla directory
<linux_galore> intelikey: yes
<Hawkwind> pacman: You aren't mistaking ~/ as the root directory I hope.   ~/ stands for the users home directory, such as /home/pacman/.mozilla
<awilcox> I mean, is that even possible?
<max_> thanks for the help guys
<intelikey> linux_galore it'd be like looking for a hey stack with a needle under it.
<intelikey> but i doubt it will be anything in the logs.
<awilcox> intelikey, that's "like looking for a needle in a haystack".  :)
<intelikey> i can rm them all and restart that would narrow the search.
<intelikey> awilcox not in this case.
<awilcox> intelikey, though I do like your version better :)
<intelikey> in you phrase you know the hey stack to start with....
<awilcox> intelikey, what's the problem?
<intelikey> awilcox not really a problem per'se  it's more of an agravation.   something durring the startup process is accessing tty's 5 6 & 7   i don't normally ever open them.  but the system is some how accessing them.    (not default, no login prompt.)
<linux_galore> intelikey: bugger me its the kernel doing it
<intelikey> why would the kernel do that?   it doesn't when you boot to single.
<linux_galore> intelikey: drivers
<linux_galore> dbus etc
<intelikey> could be.... alsa-utils or something.    i don't use dbus.
<intelikey> nor udev
<intelikey> it doesn't seem very likely that an init script it's self will be opening them  but may be calling something that is.
* intelikey goes looking in /etc/init.d/
<linux_galore> intelikey: CONFIG_SERIAL in the kernel will start tty6 tty7
<linux_galore> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0409.1/0862.html
<linux_galore> intelikey: have you looked in /etc/securetty
<intelikey> linux_galore that file only limites the root login access
<intelikey> limits
<intelikey> interesting page.  but it's over two years old....
<intelikey> assumes dbus and devfs or udev  which i don't run.
<intelikey> i will test with a different kernel though.   back in how ever long it takes to reboot
<linux_galore> hmm
<intelikey> that wouldn't take so long if it wasn't dialup....
<intelikey> hmmm changing kernels didn't change it.  same with a home grown 2.4 as it is with a factory 2.6    i don't think it's kernelrelated though.   cause booting with init=/bin/sh  would have the same thing if it was kernel.   it doesn't.  neither does booting to single.
* flaccid yawns
<dennister> well i'm not able to fix this problem tonight people...too sick at heart
<mister_roboto> any suggestions on the best cd ripping software on kde?
<dennister> <------can't even find a lousy floppy that will work
<Momal> how to get winxp to read samba shares?... for some reason It just says permission denied... It used to work but for some reason doesn't now :S. I have set it to share level, put it in the hosts allow,set it to be allowed to be viewed before login :S
<dennister> cya tomorrow or saturday
<flaccid> !samba > Momal
<nidal> hi all , my squid is exceeding the space mentioned in cache_dir partition and eating up entire disk space
<nidal> any idea ?
<nidal> cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 12000 16 256
<nidal> its exceeding the 12 GB I have mentioned here
<flaccid> ~12GB
<flaccid> try #squid
<Momal> flaccid: I want it the other way... that works fine im trying to access the samba shares under windows but it keeps saying denied on windows
<intelikey> i think i found it.
<intelikey> it is an init script.   hah leave it to ubuntu to throw a hack like that in.
<nidal> flaccid, could you explain it further please ?
<nidal> what should I try ?
<intelikey> console-screen.sh  <--- offending script.
<flaccid> nidal: try the channel #squid
<flaccid> Momal: try ##windows
<mando> hello
<mando> i have a big problem with kubuntu
<mando> when its loading
<intelikey> back again.
<mando> i get a whole bunch of buffer I/O errors on hda2
<mando> or hda i think
<mando> how do i fix that?
<mando> kubuntu eventually loads.. but these errors take forever
<flaccid> i'm not sure mando, but it could be a damaged hard disk
<intelikey> mando how big is your boot partition ?
<flaccid> have you got a linux live cd of some sort available?
<mando> 3 gb
<mando> i think my hard disk is ok.. when i run disk checks from windows i get no errors
<mando> yes i do
<intelikey> mando when do you see these errors ?
<mando> i have the live cd
<flaccid> windows cannot scan an ext2/3 filesystem
<mando> i get these errors after kubuntu checks the fat systems
<flaccid> mando: boot off live cd, do not mount /dev/hda (/) and do a fsck on the disk
<flaccid> that could be coincidence
<flaccid> basically you need live cd because its bad to scan a mounted hard disk
<mando> i'm a linux newbie
<mando> how do i not mount /dev/hda
<nidal> thanx flaccid, but I had already tried and seems to be no one there to answer , still waiting
<mando> and how do i run fsck
<intelikey> ok so it's generated from checkfs.sh
<redirtS> hi
<intelikey> or possably mountall.sh
<redirtS> is it easy to get nvidia 3d going in kubuntu?
<mando> how do i not mount /dev/hda
<intelikey> mando not any bad code in your /etc/fstab is there ?
<flaccid> mando: and you probably want to run it with -cV options
<mando> how can i check? i'm such a newbie
<mando> i've just installed kubuntu and this is my first linux distro to try
<intelikey> could you pastebin  the output of  cat /etc/fstab && mount
<mando> ?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mando> i dont understand sorry
<mando> give me instructions
<mando> step by step
<mando> please
<flaccid> mando: boot off live cd, open konsole and run fsck -cV /dev/hda
<linux_galore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Momal> finally fixed... yay to samba examples... it wasn't a windows issue was to do with kubuntu's samba setup
<intelikey> open konsole  and type in       cat /etc/fstab && mount
<flaccid> Momal: how so
<linux_galore> redirtS: link for you ^
<mando> ok thanks flaccid
<Momal> samba wasn't configured properly to allow windows
<redirtS> mando: just copy and paste it into condole
<flaccid> Momal: how so
<intelikey> highlight it with the mouse and paste it to this web page http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  then show us the url it gives you.
<mando> like right now?
<Momal> workgroup setting
<mando> isnt it a bad idea to scan a mounted drive?
<flaccid> redirtS: you don't wanna scan a mounted hard disk
<Momal> it was set on workgroup under samaba and mshome on windows... they require to be the same
<redirtS> linux_galore: thanks
<flaccid> Momal: lol you can blame windows for that :)
<Momal> yes and I have no problem with blaming windows either. :p... if only there was better game support on linux :(
<intelikey> mando nothing in what i asked you to do that will scan anything.
<Momal> well for the bigger games
<mando> yeah my msg was meant to redirtS
<mando> ok i'll go an try that
<mando> thank you guys
<flaccid> mando: you probably want to run  fsck -cV /dev/hda1
<mando> i believe my linux partitions are hda5 and hda6
<intelikey> partiton one flaccid ?
<flaccid> ok cool scan both of them
<intelikey> he has windows also.
<redirtS> the link for nvidia is for gnome, not kde
* flaccid makes stupid assumption
<mando> ok thanks all
<mando> will try that and brb
<flaccid> mand it scans for bad blocks so can take a while
<intelikey> <mando> i believe my linux partitions are hda5 and hda6  <--- normally 5 will be the extended and 6 the logical.   so scanning 5 will probably error out.
<AB3I> evening all. I'm running thunderbird on Kubuntu 6.06. Thunderbird cant minimize to the system tray by default, so I need a docking program. Anyone know of one I can find on the repositories? Someone suggested kdocker, but I cant find it anywhere
<flaccid> i think its called kxdocker?
<AB3I> ah, I see that one
<AB3I> lemme try it
<intelikey> or should i say 6+ will be logical
<flaccid> AB3I: this one is the mac look a like if you are ok with that
<AB3I> eh, I'll try it out and see
<AB3I> I saw one or two others on the list that might work
<flaccid> AB3I: you don't have the normal kicker dock?
<flaccid> AB3I: you could open apt:/search?dock in konqueror to see package results
<AB3I> oh. Ew thats not what I'm lookin for
<AB3I> I just want a program that will allow me to minimize thunderbird to the system tray the way amarok does it
<flaccid> what are you looking for?
<flaccid> AB3I: whats wrong with the normal kpanel?
<AB3I> you have to have thunderbird open in the taskbar
<flaccid> AB3I: oh thats dependant on the program
<AB3I> it cant minimize to the panel on its own
<AB3I> I know, but there is apparently a utility that can do it
<flaccid> maybe ask in #firefox?
<AB3I> kind of the long way around, but would beat having the damn thing open all the time
<AB3I> hmm thanks I'll give it a rip
<flaccid> i gtg
<Momal> if you have a symlink from say a folder that is root accessable only and give the symlink access permissions from anyone will anyone beable to access where the symlink points to ?
<AB3I> thanks for the advice flaccid
<intelikey> Momal symlinks are 777
<intelikey> that's wrxwrxwrx  for the non-geek types
<Healot> that's geekier
<Momal> yea but what it links to will that be accessable by anyone?
<Momal> provided they use the symlink
<intelikey> no
<Momal> k thanks
<intelikey> that's what i was saying.   all symlinks are 777   it doesn't affect the actualy inode's perms
<Momal> hmm how do I get samba to access a mounted hdd ?
<intelikey> basicly a symlink just says "hey go look over there"
<Momal> I added it to the config but seem it doesn't want to allow access to guests
<intelikey> would the guest have access locally ?
<mando> hey guys
<Momal> thats what im thinking ^_-
<mando> ok i'm now logged on from the live cd
<mando> when i try to fsck
* intelikey should stay out of samba questions...
<mando> it says i must be root
<intelikey> sudo
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mando> ok thanks man :D working now
<mando> does fsck fix bad blocks?
<intelikey> use 'root jr.' dude  ;/
<intelikey> bad block no.
<intelikey> badblocks is for ah bad blocks
<mando> lets hope the check goes fine then lol
<mando> i hope i can have a fully running linux system soon
<mando> linux kicks windows ass
<mando> thats my first impression lol
<intelikey> that it does
<intelikey> kicks off buts and takes down names....
<mando> yeah but needs lots of workaround
<mando> windows is as simple as sex
<intelikey> depends on the setup.
<intelikey> and the partner for that matter
<mando> well i had very big problems installing linux on my acer aspire laptop
<mando> the screen gets turned off when the live cd started
<mando> i had to edit the xorg.conf file
<intelikey> yeah that would be one of the more complicated installs i guess.
<mando> and i didnt know what the heck is that and how to edit it
<mando> lots of googling before i know how to add the monitorlayout line to it
<mando> and now that it has worked.. i get a whole bunch of i/o errors
<intelikey> but a year or two on linux and that will be as you say "as simple as sex"
<Momal> windows to linuxshares is sooooo slow >_<
<Momal> probly windows been stupid >_<
<mando> i hope so
<mando> i'm lovin linux already
<Momal> anyonw know a way to speed up O_o.... its still waiting to start copying a 6mb file >_<
<mando> btw kubuntu is able to find my wireless network but i cant get it to connect
<intelikey> word !    lot's of people come to linux with the mind set that, "i know windows so i should know linux"    nothing could be farther from the truth. you kinda have to unlearn windows to learn linux.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mando> thank you!
<AB3I> hmm
<Momal> browser window freezes why am i not suprised >_<... DAMN you windows.
<Momal> you have to change your minds dictionary to say windows = evil never think or use it again. to beable to use linux :p
<mando> is there a photoshop substitute on linux?
<bmo> gimp
<mando> is it as good?
<bmo> it depends on how addicted to ps you are
<AB3I> can anyone explain what Qt is? apparently I need it to install kdocker
<mando> i'm a web designer and i cant compromise the quality
<mando> i've been working on it for 4 years now
<mando> :S
<Momal> I believe there is some guide to get photoshop to work under *ubuntu using wine
<intelikey> Momal lol    i would not go that far.    but i think that the windows =   kinda comes without trying.
<bmo> then all you have to do is try it.  there is an extension called gimpshop to photoshopify it
<AB3I> gimp is absolutely as capable as photoshop. Its just got a bit of a learning curve
<AB3I> and yes wine plays well with photoshop. A bit slow though
<Momal> I would go that far :p.... so far I have been waiting for windows to copy 6mb over a 1gbps connection for 13minutes now >_<
<mando> photoshopising gimp would do it for me lol
<AB3I> Momal, chances are it isn't going to work then...
<intelikey> Momal can you ssh in ?    scp would beet that all to peaces.
<mando> i loved how kubuntu has power management support for laptops
<bmo> if you do web graphics, gimp is great at handling rgb pictures
<mando> yeah web graphics
<bmo> which means it's also great at astronomy pics
<Momal> yea the boxes talk fine pinging... but i need to mount an iso from my linux box onto my windows box.. so I need the shares working lol
<Momal> finally windows says 5minutes remaining.. acually started to copy >_<
<intelikey> hehhe
<Momal> I think something is making it slow... I don't think windows is even this slow >_<... or is it ? lol
<bmo> since a lot of amateur astronomers use rgb color wheels to take "color" photos
<bmo> too bad Windows doesn't support fish:// momal
<intelikey> i never figured out why rgb needed g ???
<Momal> lol
<mando> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done                        170
<mando> what does that mean?
<Momal> tobad windows doesn't support bash lol!
<bmo> it does, there is a port of bash for windows
<intelikey> block 170 shows to be bad.
<Momal> real bash lol!... none of this port crap lol
<mando> hmm
<mando> is there anything i can do?
<bmo> you have 170 bad blocks?
<mando> thats the result
<bmo> eep
<intelikey> run it again.  it should have fixed that.     err actually marked the block.
<mando> ok running it again
<bmo> he ran it as read-only, intelikey
<bmo> he should run it as rw
<intelikey> bmo that's the testing mode.   so it doesn't destory all data
<bmo> which fsck is he running?
<intelikey> run in read only.  unless you are going to format the disk
<intelikey> badblocks
<bmo> oh
<mando> there's something that has to be said though
<mando> konquerer sucks monkey ass
<bmo> tar -cf /mount/goodbackupdrive.tar /dev/badrive
<intelikey> why does that have to be said ?
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mando> lol sorry for that
<mando> but i believe its very incompetent
* bmo has tried gnome and always runs screaming back to kde
<intelikey> then you haven't learned to use it yet.
<mando> mozilla works on kubuntu right?
<intelikey> @ mando  ^
<intelikey> it does
<bmo> mozilla works on everything
<bmo> mozilla works in twm
<mando> well mozilla is a real browser
<AB3I> gnome works fine for me. I just despise the complete lack of customization
<Empiric> hi all
<intelikey> mozilla works in console
<bmo> mando: once you learn the magic of ioslaves, you will never go back to gnome
<Empiric> my hard disk partition table is currupt
<AB3I> ice and kde are my favorites
<intelikey> AB3I here here
<Empiric> can any on guide me how i recover my data
<mando> is mozilla gnome?
<Empiric> its very imp
<bmo> mozilla is mozilla
<AB3I> mozilla is independant of the gui
<mando> lol pardon me..
<intelikey> Empiric testdisk
* mando is linux newbie
<AB3I> hence it operates in the console if you're sadistic enoguh
<AB3I> *masochistic enough
<intelikey> easy !
* mando has been a windows user for 10 years
<Empiric> its a tool
<Empiric> b/c i wont be able to mount it
* bmo remembers when linux was 1.1.3
<intelikey> lets don't "bash" the console guys
<Empiric> only boot partition is mountable
<mando> whats amazing is.. how windows suck.. i cant really find a reason for that
<intelikey> pun intended
<intelikey> Empiric live cd  and install testdisk and run it.
<bmo> empiric, mount a knoppix live CD...it's got good rescue tools
<AB3I> mando, its intentional
<ke> Instability, insecurity, mando.. But I can't pull myself together to fully switch to linux, so I don't bitch about it
<intelikey> mando i can   EULA
<AB3I> if windows was built the way they know they should have built it, what would be the point in upgrades?
<mando> yeah you've got a point
<ke> To follow people's requests
<mando> like the whole y2k thing
<ke> Times change
<AB3I> I made the switch to a microcrap free home a few months ago
<AB3I> I'll never go back
<rredd4> when I install samba smbfs plugin, dapper kubuntu, I get these errors.    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26558/
<mando> open source is an amazing concept
<Empiric> where i download knopix
<Empiric> i try from kubuntu
<Momal> computer life started when I was 2-3 (can't remember) dos/win3.1 - 4 years win98 - 4 years winxp - 1year linux - 5th year now :)
<intelikey> this is not a M$ reboot OS   but this is not a bash other OS's channel either.
<bmo> www.knoppix.org
<mando> sorry for that intelikey
<bmo> click the english/american flag for english
<Empiric> intelekey its a rpm file
<Empiric> not an iso to burn on cd
<intelikey> Momal so your about 16 now.
<Momal> 17
<Momal> :)
<mando> damn.. i'm 18 and i'm still a newbie
<bmo> and if you need english, make sure you download the english iso. heh.
<intelikey> i've got kids older than yall.....
<bmo> you do?
* bmo is old fahrt
<mando> well i may be young but i'm in college lol
<mando> 2nd year.. engineering
<AB3I> 21 here
<Momal> lol... I have used linux for 4+ years gone through countless distro's and still know only little bits lol!... I would say I know enough to do what needs to be done :)
<AB3I> I use unix for a living
<intelikey> wet behind the ears pups
<AB3I> so I'd better be good enough to hold my own on a desktop
<intelikey> ya whipper snappers.
<ke> intelikey, my highest congrat's to you
<ke> ...
<ke> Anyways
<ke> <-- gone
<mando> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done                        170
<mando> now its checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<intelikey> mando hmmmmm   let me look a minute.
<AB3I> intelikey, any experience on OpenVMS?
<mando> i've accidentally skipped this stage during the first check
<Momal> GRRRRRRR if only I could take my rage out on this channell.... how long has it been since I last mentioned about the files copying? says 3min remaining >_<
<Momal> anyone ever had windows accessing samba shares really slow ?
<mando> checking for a third and final time
* bmo goes off to read the badblocks manpage
<mando> cuz the first time i tried copying windows style (ctrl+c) and that cancelled the test after the first check
<AB3I> yeah it will do that
<AB3I> dont do ctrl-z either
<intelikey> AB3I ah no.
<AB3I> I work with solaris, a bastardized OpenVMS, and a flavor of BSD at work
<unix_infidel> AB3I: at work or by choice :P
<AB3I> at work
<AB3I> I fly on a USAF surveilance/C2 platform. We've got a sun server, a server using a sort of bsdish system, and 20 systems running OpenVMS (sorta)
<AB3I> I'm the computer and radar technician. What sucks is with the exception of the sun server, everything is different enough from linux that it hasn't done me a whole lot of good
<unix_infidel> heh, you sure you can say that here :P
<AB3I> yeah. I just cant show you the imagery we do, or tell you the power output and range of the aircraft. Then I'd have to sick the guys in the black helicopters on you :P
<intelikey> mando that should not be showing the same block number over....    something is not right there.      try this  sudo e2fsck -fc <your/device>
<unix_infidel> AB3I: they've been here before....unfortunately :p
<AB3I> haha
<mando> ok doing a fsck check once again cuz i accidentally canceled the scan after the bad blocks check
<mando> half way though now
<AB3I> we even have an old VAX computer on that jet
<AB3I> though we dont have any means of interfacing directly to it
<unix_infidel> AB3I: yea, was considering going into the marines after i graduate.
<Momal> woo just great windows can't even see my kubuntu box anymore
<unix_infidel> they have some nice hardware at dermo sometimes, i'd like to play with thta :0
<AB3I> meh. I'm not going to badmouth another branch of the military
<unix_infidel> :P
<AB3I> but suffice to say if you're looking for technical jobs, go navy or air force
<AB3I> in the marines you are first and foremost a rifleman
<unix_infidel> already a head of ya :0
<AB3I> if you aren't a combat experienced gunner yet, you will be very shortly
<unix_infidel> :)
<intelikey> mando how much trubble would it be for you to wipe that hdd and start from clean?   cause if you do have bad blocks  a write test of badblocks would be advisable.     (i actually throw hd's away if they get bad blocks on them.)
<AB3I> hell, one of the technicians that works on some Cobras here on base has more time on a convoy than he does workin on his airframe
<mando> i have lots of important files on the hd :S
<mando> is there a way to go around it?
<mando> i can wipe the partition
<mando> but not the whole drive
<mando> and how come before i've converted the partition to ext3 windows never found any problems with it?
<AB3I> night all
<intelikey> not really.   you are talking about possable dammage that could be in the partition table or the first block of a partition.....  better if you can  to test the whole disk.
<intelikey> mando and windows never scans the actual disk unless you tell it to.
<mando> hmm true
<intelikey> or what i remember of M$ anyway.
<mando> and bad blocks cannot be fixed?
<intelikey> it's looking for phisically defective areas  so no.
<mando> and what can cause that? maybe excessive heat?
<intelikey> maybe.
<mando> laptops suck man
<mando> yeah 3rd check and same number of bad blocks
<mando> should i try that: sudo e2fsck -fc <your/device>
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> inturpret <your/device>
<intelikey> sudo e2fsck -fc /dev/hda6      maybe
<mando> yeah ofcourse
<mando> hda5
<intelikey> k
<ubuntu> hallo all
<Momal> the joys on windows freezing on my network places.... why couln't they make it more like linux >_<
<intelikey> did i say that wrong a while ago....   i think i did.   it #4 that is the extended partition.  and #5+ that are the logical drives on the extended....     my bad.
<toel> where i can download software kubuntu
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> toel ^
<toel> thank...
<intelikey> i don't keep up with partitions  cause i don't use them.
<Momal> windows accessing samba under kubuntu... the samba share links to a harddrive I have mounted... that should work fine right?
<intelikey> idk
<Momal> pfft lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yes it should,    but that is only a logical response, not experimental
<Momal> I think I might just ring up microsoft support and ask them how to use linux im that pissed off with windows at the moment >_<.. tell them Microsoft Linux is installed and I want to know how to use it lol!!
<intelikey> full path.  not reletive path  ^
<intelikey> they hear things like that.    people from bangladesh and india  that answer the phones for M$
<intelikey> they are used to it.
<Momal> well thats good they can help me then :D
* intelikey is not a fan of out sourcing actually.
<zer0hour> what help do you need?
<zer0hour> samba?
<Momal> yea my problem is that when windows accesses my samba share(which is to /media/hdd1/ - permissions are set right) Its really slow long long response times >_< really slow to copy
<Momal> On a 1gbps connection It can't even copy 6mb in 5 minutes
<Momal> still says 3minutes remaining from at least 30min ago
<intelikey> -:- zer0hour [n=zer0hour@S0106000f3d3b0cb5.vn.shawcable.net]  has left #kubuntu   <--- hmm
<intelikey> waited too long i guess.
<Momal> lol... well im blind >_<
<Momal> thats what happens when you start using windows you miss the details >_<
<intelikey> i hate it when people do that.    offer to help then leave....
<intelikey> so let me see if i can help you....
<mando> hey intelikey.. same result for e2fsck 170 bad blocks
<Momal> garr I wish something would just work in windows for once... suprising everything in linux once you have configured the stuff and got what it requires it acually works
<intelikey> mando you should consider maybe backing up all important data.       if the drive has one bad block it probably has others....
<mando> this is something else i got /dev/hda5: 76116/1628800 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 503145/3257170 blocks
<toel> ubuntu very good in my server campus in indonesia
<intelikey> Momal that the report from the test.  that's normal.
<mando> hmm ok
<mando> ok and after i backup? replace hard-drive?
<Momal> intelikey: what was that report about ?
<intelikey> at least do a  "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda && badblocks -w /dev/hda "   on it mando
<mando> and what does that do?
<intelikey> Momal it's the statistics on the file system.    "e2fsck"    the number of used/unused inodes and the percentage of non-contiguous used inodes.
<Momal> oh.. what does that have to do with me ? lol
<intelikey> mando it will write goose eggs to the entire drive.  and then start the badblocks test in write mode.
<intelikey> Momal nothing at all.  just bad tab completion in the irc client.
<Momal> arr lol
<mando> what does "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda && badblocks -w /dev/hda " do?
<intelikey> i hit mo{tab}  in place of ma{tab} by accadent
<intelikey> mando it will write goose eggs to the entire drive.  and then start the badblocks test in write mode.
<intelikey> goose eggs == 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<intelikey> zero
<mando> wow!
<mando> thats basically overwriting everything?
<Jucato> is that the goose that lay the binary eggs?
<intelikey> not basicly but entirely.  mbr and all
<mando> damn
<mando> ok thanks for your help
<mando> much appreciated
<intelikey> mando anytime.
<mando> i'll go get some sleep now
<intelikey> Jucato probably.
<mando> its 8 am in the morning
<intelikey> 8 am is usually in the morning....
<intelikey> except when it's not i guess....
<intelikey> :)
<mando> lol sorry.. thats wat staying up for 24 hours straight does to you
<mando> and the country is egypt for those who're wondering
<intelikey> been there.
<mando> yeah one last question
<intelikey> ^ the staying up    not egypt.
<Jucato> oooh Egypt...
<mando> is there a way to bypass the check that brings up the buffer i/o errors when loading ubuntu?
<mando> anyone?
<intelikey> mando hmmmmm not a good idea.  but yes there is.   remove the symlink     "/etc/rcS.d/S30checkfs.sh"   but i don't recommend it.
<intelikey> or possably even  "  /etc/rcS.d/S20checkroot.sh  "    which is even worse.
<mando> lol
<mando> better not do it
<Momal> you could always just edit the script and make it not show the output :)
<mando> anyway thanks
<mando> bye
<intelikey> better not.
<intelikey> gooday
<intelikey> Momal i don't think you can.   it's a kernel error message   it's not something you can redirrect in the script.
<Momal> oo
<Momal> just throwing in random ideas >_<
<Momal> im about to saw up anything with the word microsoft in my house
<intelikey> well one could tell the kernel to keep it's errors to it's self.... hehhe another bad idea.
<Momal> lol
<Momal> probly best to just fix whats causing the errors ^^
<intelikey> prezactly
<Momal> you dont' happen to use samba with windows? lol
<intelikey> i don't happen to do windows piriod
<Momal> lucky... I wish all games ran in linux :'(
<Momal> only reas why I still have windows
<intelikey> so if that's the only reason, why samba ?
<intelikey> or am i missing something ?
<Momal> I have all my hd's are in my linux box... and I have all my cds/dvds converted into image files ^^. I have 840gb hdspace so I put them all to images saves using the cds :)
<intelikey> i see.
<Momal> it still hasn't copyed that 6mb over :S
<intelikey> i think i'll drop a fork bomb on my system to test the security/limits    if i ping out you'll know why   :)
* intelikey does " :(){ :|:& }; : "   now.
<Momal> lolz
<yintelike> interesting   the ubuntu default kernel can't handel that even with the process limit set to 90    my home grow kernel handels it just fine.
<yintelike> it seem that *buntu built their kernel with OOMK set to "smart" which is susseptable to fork bombs   i built mine with OOMK set to last which kills the last process started when out of memory....
<yintelike> smart kills the process that is most idle   which means that every thing but the fork bomb gets killed.
<Momal> lol
<yintelike> incase anyone was interested.   :)
<yintelike> Momal ever seen what         :(){ :|:& }; :         does to a linux box ?     hehhe don't try it unless you are ready to reboot.
<Momal> lol
<Momal> once i get damn windows to finally work properly i'll vmware my other kubuntu setup and run it :p
<yintelike> ready to reboot or have a custom kernel that can handle it that is.
<MaKaTiGuY> i've installed KDE to my ubuntu, how do i switch from gnome to Kde?
<Jucato> MaKaTiGuY: when you log in, there will be a choice to log into a KDE Session
<MaKaTiGuY> jucato: there's none
<yintelike> function :  is defined  :() <--- means make this a function.   as  :|:&     which then when : is executed it pipes nothing to another : and drops to the background   which repetes .....     cpu goes to 100%   it fills the ram with a bazillion instances of :|:&    then the kernels OOMK == out of memory killer    starts killing things randomly.
<yintelike> if you have enough ram and swap you can do a killall :   or killall5   in time to stop it.... if the machine will respond in time with the cpu maxed out.
<Momal> I have 2gbram and 2gb swap lol that enough ?
<kraut> moin
<yintelike> i couldn't say.  if you want to know you'll just have to test.
<yintelike> kraut shalom
<Jucato> yintelike: any reason the "y" doesn't want to be at the end of your name anymore? :)
<yintelike> there was another me round about ....
<Momal> lol
<Jucato> oh :)
<yintelike> i could enforce a kill on it.
<Jucato> well it's gone
<yintelike> ok  if you like it better i'll change my nick.
<Momal> Jucato: know much about samba and windows?
<Jucato> Momal: unfortunately, no...
<intelikey> better ?
<Jucato> intelikey: yes I like it much better :)
<Momal> then in that case... today I mark as the offical day to celebrate how much windows is the worst piece of shitakke mushrooms this world has ever seen
<intelikey> Jucato interesting point about the nick.  seems that bx did kill the spook but didn't change my nick back to normal...  i guess i'll have to look into .ircrc
<Jucato> oh
<intelikey> looks like i have it set to   recover and release  but nothing about switching my nick....     whats the  verable for self ?    %?
<Jucato> err....                      .
* Jucato doesn't know.. :(
<Momal> is there a program that I can view (pref gui) everything that is connected to my box and see what speeds they are using on my box (eg transfer speed)
<flaccid> Momal: ethereal ?
<flaccid> that might be suffice
<flaccid> but your netstat command is good..
<Momal> I just need to see what my windows is acually doing... need to see if it is transfering things from kubuntu or not
<flaccid> netstat -a | grep -i established
<flaccid> or netstat -a | grep -i tcp
<flaccid> for eg.
<Momal> tcp        0      0 10.0.1.1:microsoft-ds   10.0.5.1:1151           ESTABLISHED | seems to be connect.. so why does windows have to be such an annoyance about it >_<
<flaccid> what is the exact problem, Momal?
<kubuntu> gjgjgj
<Momal> windows accesing my samba share (/media/hdd1 - permissions are set for it) windows is taking way to long to copy and read the files from it (long as in hour+ just for 6mb to copy)
<flaccid> but you don't report any smb problems regarding connection/perms?
<intelikey> that's slower than dialup.
<flaccid> Momal: do a testparm to see if your config is ok
<flaccid> also do on localhost do smbclient -NL //localhost
<flaccid> and smbclient -N //localhost/share
* flaccid bops to hardcore
<intelikey> hardcoded hardcore.
<flaccid> i wonder if there is any audio channels on this server
<flaccid> who can test this
<flaccid> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<flaccid> default page for firefox
<flaccid> the links for table of contents are 404
<Momal> yup they are 404 for me
<Momal> umm using smbclient connected fine and testparm didn't return any errors
<Momal> :S
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> have you tried from a different lan client?
<flaccid> to d/l that is
<Momal> nope don't have any others... but when I boot up with linux on the box with windows it gets the data fine :S
<flaccid> dual boot?
<Healot> two boots :)
<intelikey> ls /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<intelikey> celsion: /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html: No such file or directory
<flaccid> intelikey: seems hard to believe that kubuntu didn't include them
<Momal> yea i have 2 boxes... 1 with jsut linux(one im on) and another one with windows and kubuntu
<intelikey> i might not have kubuntu
<flaccid> Momal: sounds like your windows might have an issue
<flaccid> pastebin your smb.conf if you like and i'll just check it
<intelikey> i installed ubuntu hoary server install   then did  dist-upgrade to dapper and apt-got kde
<intelikey> convoluted i know.
<flaccid> intelikey: looks like its the same for normal kubuntu installs. pretty hectic error.
<flaccid> i actually wanted to read the pages lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> hmmm actually there is nothing even close.
<intelikey> celsion: /usr/share/*buntu: No such file or directory
<intelikey> celsion: == ls:
<Momal> flaccid: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/200533 <-- smb.conf
<intelikey> i changed the nick completion char but have to restart bx for it to take affect i guess.
<intelikey> ok i'm out.
<Momal> it was from an online example then i just changed it :)
<Momal> cya
<flaccid> Momal: i'd say it could be a problem with share security mode and NetBT election
<flaccid> also could be conflicting with windows as a domain master and local master
<flaccid> hey fildo
<flaccid> you probably don't won't dns proxy as well
<Momal> hmm how to fix ?
<fildo> hey flaccid
<flaccid> i'm not sure if the interfaces should be the ip address instead of network ip
<flaccid> its not a good idea to an example, retro-fit it and not understand some of the directives
<flaccid> i'll annotote it
<flaccid> Momal: what is the workgroup
<Momal> mshome
<Momal> windows ip: 10.0.5.1 | linux ip: 10.0.1.1
<flaccid> what is the ip of the windows client?
<flaccid> ah well there is the problem
<flaccid> possible
<flaccid> doesn't match interface
<flaccid> which is prolly ignored anyway
<Momal> oo
<flaccid> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/200547
<flaccid> ^^ try that Momal
<flaccid> also check logs
<max_> hi, can anyone help me...im having problems unpacking a .7z file, my p7zip keeps giving me errors
<max_> anyone?
<Momal> flaccid: windows is asking for user/pass when tying to access \\10.0.1.1\ and saying wrong userpass on \\10.0.1.1\hdd1\ | the log just says samba was started no errors
<MDCore> so.. I'm busy download 3.5.5... how's it running for everybody ?
<Momal> no problem with kde 3.5.5 here :)
<flaccid> i think i left guest out
<flaccid> 1 sec
<flaccid> do you want that share as guest access, Momal
<Momal> yea so anyone can see and read from it
<MDCore> I found 3.5.4 to be a lot slower+flakier of 3.5.2... I dunno, it's very subjective :)
<flaccid> Momal: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/200558 can you please testparm it first
<Momal> testparm went fine only gave : WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated | as the only warning and no errors
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> give it a try
<max_>  hi, can anyone help me...im having problems unpacking a .7z file, my p7zip keeps giving me errors
<Momal> ok its fast at browsing the files going through folders but as soon as I start coping somthing its really slow
<flaccid> check the logs
<ubuntu> friend... where i can put edubuntu
<Momal> after one that says samba started up
<Momal> [2006/10/13 17:30:01, 1]  smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(693)
<Momal>   vm-win (10.0.5.1) connect to service hdd1 initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 8348)
<Momal> thats all it has
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> 9/10 your windows install is stuffed in some uknown way. because its closed-source and m$. no way to tell.
<flaccid> check event viewer in windows
<Momal> yea 10/10 its windows lol...
<flaccid> unfortunately
<ubuntu> friend... where i can put edubuntu
<max_> hello? can anyone help please
<flaccid> at least you have an ok samba config now
<flaccid> !ask > max
<flaccid> !ask > max_
<dude> what is the command for showing the version of KDE?
<ubuntu> max_: im from central kalimantan university, want put edubuntu freeShip
<Momal> The redirector failed to determine the connection type. <-- MRxSmb said its a warning and there is tons of them
<max_>  hi, can anyone help me...im having problems unpacking a .7z file, my p7zip keeps giving me errors
<flaccid> MaKaTiGuY: dpkg -l | grep -i kde | grep kdebase
<Healot> max_:ask ahead
<MaKaTiGuY> tnx
<flaccid> Momal: ?
<max_> ask what?
<flaccid> your question, max
<max_> i did
<max_> errr
<Healot> can anyone help me?
<flaccid> somebody will respond if they can help
<MaKaTiGuY> how can i downlaod the version 3.5.5 of KDE
<Healot> the answer to that is "ye"
<Healot> s
<max_> i need help getting p7zip to unpack 7z's
<flaccid> MaKaTiGuY: goto http://kubuntu.org and follow the link
<flaccid> max_: try ##linux
<max_> i installed it, used 7z e <filename>.7z to unpack, but it givs me errors, does anyone run 97zip>
<flaccid> i don't
<Healot> what are the errors specifically?
<flaccid> googling the errors can help
<max_> ummm, h/o for error
<Momal> This error message is only informational. You can safely ignore it. <-- yea ok microsoft you know jack crap don't you
<MaKaTiGuY> who among you are using KDE 3.5.5?
<max_> Error: <filename>.7z is not supported archive
<flaccid> i am MaKaTiGuY
<Momal> I am using it as well
<MaKaTiGuY> flaccid: what are the new feautures?
<flaccid> MaKaTiGuY: have a read of the changelog
<flaccid> http://kde.org/info/3.5.5.php
<MaKaTiGuY> k, tnx
<flaccid> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.5.php
<flaccid> its not much but yeah
<killefiz> hmm - is kopete missing from the dapper kde 3.5.5 repository or am I stupid?
<flaccid> but you get kopete update
<flaccid> killefiz: its there
<flaccid> hangong
<flaccid> maybe not killefiz
* flaccid goes to look
<flaccid> killefiz: i think you are right
<killefiz> an apt-get install kopete fetches the 3.5.4 package from dapper-backports
<flaccid> sudo apt-cache madison kopete
<flaccid> its not coming up. correct
<killefiz> hmm - so no jabber groupchat yet
<killefiz> my other machines run edgy - that does have 0.12.3
<flaccid> well 0.12.3 was meant to come with the new kde
<max_> healot: can you help?
<flaccid> so yeah doesn't loook lik ubuntu packaged it
<MaKaTiGuY> flaccid: what is the command line to download KDE 3.5.5 from my terminal window?
<flaccid> MaKaTiGuY: did you read the link on the kubuntu homepage?
<killefiz> flaccid: it seems to be a packaging problem only
<flaccid> yeah package as its not there as you say :)
<MaKaTiGuY> flaccid: so i have to download it from the site??
<flaccid> MaKaTiGuY: no. did you read this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php ?
<flaccid> you add a repos and then you do an upgrade with your fav. package manager
<MaKaTiGuY> ok hold on
<maryen> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MaKaTiGuY> flaccid: how about the wine application, is it included in ver 3.5.2?
<flaccid> MaKaTiGuY: wine is not part of kde
<maryen> i was gonna ask about that
<MaKaTiGuY> flaccid: so what windows emulator should i use? any suggestions?
<flaccid> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<flaccid> wine
<flaccid> but its not an emulator :)
<maryen> wine is not an emulator
<maryen> is what wine stands for
<MaKaTiGuY> ?
<flaccid> yeah
<maryen> (W)ine (I)s (N)ot an (E)mulator
<flaccid> windows uses the same arch so its not emulation :)
<flaccid> maryen is up wit it
<maryen> such a confusing acronym tho
<Healot> WINE will make you drunk
<Momal> windows is really screwy >_<... I rebooted it now it reads from samba fine :S
<maryen> VODKA will make you drunk faster tho
<flaccid> Momal: yeah sounds right. you got a good samba config out of it then :) share security mode has a lot of issues with election anyway
<MaKaTiGuY> what is this error "Su returned with an error." when i click the update manager
<flaccid> fermented pumpkin wine sitting on an airconditioner for 3 weeks will make you more drunk :)
<Momal> If I wanted to say make it have write access by putting in a user/pass just to that share is that possible?
<maryen> (V)odka (O)wes (D)an (K)DE (A)SAP
<MaKaTiGuY> what is this error "Su returned with an error." when i click the update manager
<maryen> flaccid drank too much pumpkin wine
<maryen> what did you enter makati
<flaccid> w0a first time konversation crashed on me
<flaccid> Momal: yes
<maryen> oh no! linux is ending!
<Momal> NOOO you left and came back now your name is in another color >_<
<Momal> lol
<MaKaTiGuY> maryen: i just clicked the update manager
<flaccid> zomg
<maryen> go to konsole and type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<hyper> hello abattoir
<MaKaTiGuY> how about the new version ok kde
<maryen> huh
<maryen> ?
<maryen> do as i say before i hax your boxen
<flaccid> hehe just update, MaKaTiGuY like what maryen said and you'll get the new kde
<hyper> Question: I have dapper on one partition and edgy on the other one. So when I boot up I have tons and tons of entries in grub. If I format now the dapper partition, will grup auto-update the boot entries?
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> hyper: no
<hyper> flaccis: so what's the best way of getting rid of the dapper partition then?
<flaccid> hyper: sudo update-grub
<flaccid> after your parts are how you want
<maryen> nuke it and do what flaccid said
<hyper> thx flaccid
<Lamington> hello
<maryen> hi
<Lamington> I seem to have a problem reading disks in my dvd drive
<maryen> dvd playback?/
<maryen> or other problems?
<Lamington> other problems
<maryen> you handle it flaccid
* maryen hides
<flaccid> hehe
<Lamington> uhmm... my housemate wanted me to use mandvd to put some xvids or something on a dvd for him but I get a malformed url message
<Lamington> when I put one of my own disks in it reads it
<Lamington> his windows system doesnt like it either... it was burned on a mac
<flaccid> obviously the optical media is fux0red :)
<Lamington> hmm... I'll just stick it in the mac and check... brb
<dude_> maryen:  GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following sign atures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F 120156012B83718
<maryen> who is dude?
<maryen> you need the gpg key for 3.5.5 im presuming dude
<MaKaTiGuY^> ok
<flaccid> !find gpg
<ubotu> Found: libgpg-error-dev, libgpg-error0, libgpgme11, libgpgme11-dev, gnome-gpg (and 12 others)
<flaccid> !find gpgkey
<ubotu> Found: gpgkeys
<flaccid> !gpgkeys
<ubotu> gpgkeys: GPG Keymanagement frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 71 kB, installed size 268 kB
<flaccid> hmm
<maryen> 'wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' in konsole makati
<maryen> lol flaccid
<maryen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<flaccid> we really need a gpg key adding wiki entry for ubotu
<maryen> ya
<Lamington> back
<Lamington> It works fine on the mac
<greg__> does anyone here ever have a lot of trouble getting kopete to connect to aim?
<Lamington> disk loads ok, you can look at the files... some folders with xvids in them
<maryen> its obviously apple's fault, now let's all get some sleep
<Lamington> heh
<flaccid> Lamington: how is it mounted on mac. use the same mount command.
<Lamington> flaccid: no idea :P
<Lamington> I'll have another look...
<Lamington> brb :P
<maryen> bye
<MaKaTiGuY^> maryen: i can;t get it than... : (
<flaccid> mac os x is unix :)
<maryen> huh?
<maryen> why not makati
<flaccid> is it the right key for the repos
<flaccid> there is several mirrors available
<maryen> it should be, it came from the 3.5.5 install guide
<MaKaTiGuY^> sorry, first time to use linux
<maryen> did you see my previous message makati?
<flaccid> yeah its the right key
<maryen> 'wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' copy this and paste it into konsole using shift+insert
<MaKaTiGuY^> ok
<flaccid> i would recommend going to /tmp first :)
<maryen> no way
<MaKaTiGuY^> its done
<maryen> i love key files littering my homefolder
<maryen> now try the first step again
<flaccid> hehe. but user pwd could be anywhere :)
<maryen> 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' MaKaTiGuY^
<MaKaTiGuY^> which step? this one? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<maryen> i wish your name wasn't so hard to type
<flaccid> yep
<maryen> yes
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> no tab complete, maryen?
<maryen> OMG a new feature
<maryen> this obviously wasn't there before because im far too smart to miss it
<MaKaTiGuY^> ok, ill change my nick
<flaccid> haha
<Me> :)
<maryen> lol k
<maryen> you not registered flaccid?
<Me> :)sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 13 14:32:15 2006
<flaccid> i am
<maryen> ah i wasn't recognized, try again
<flaccid> hehe its always been in konversation iirc afaik :pp
<maryen> Me: reboot and try again
<flaccid> !find time
<ubotu> Found: cracklib-runtime, gij, gij-4.1, kdemultimedia-dev, kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data (and 93 others)
<Me> ok
<flaccid> !find time synch
<maryen> that didn't help much
<maryen> lol
<flaccid> meh
<maryen> c'mon ubotu, show us your wisdom
<Me> hehehe, nice...i love linux...
<maryen> flaccid, you know how to fix a timestamp error w/o a reboot?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> what timestamp are we talking about
<livingdaylight> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory ???
<maryen> sudo timestamp
<maryen> error=sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 13 14:32:15 2006
<flaccid> livingdaylight: no configure is with your source or you are in wrong dir
<flaccid> isn't that wrong system time?
<livingdaylight> trying to install screensaver: kanjisaver-0.9.10.orig
<xcyborg> am I missing something or Kopete is not included in the kde-3.5.5 packages for Dapper ?
<Lamington> sorry flaccid I'm a bit of a n00b
<livingdaylight> flaccid: i'm definitely in the right directory, coz i just un-tarred the tar.gz file
<flaccid> xcyborg: doesn't appear to be and i don't know why :(
<flaccid> livingdaylight: well there is no configure there :)
<flaccid> if there is then chmod it
<Momal> Prob just an accidently missed... hopefully it will be put in soon :(
<livingdaylight> flaccid: chmod it? *gulp* :s
<livingdaylight> flaccid: the INSTALL file said to ./configure; make; sudo make install
<fildo> livingdaylight: is it an rpm ?
<maryen> sorry, laptop decided i didn't have enough power
<fildo> er
<fildo> src
<Lamington> flaccid: I don't even know where the terminal is buried on a mac :P
<livingdaylight> fildo: deb package
<livingdaylight> fildo: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kanjisaver
<fildo> n whats the issue
<flaccid> livingdaylight: ls -l ./ | grep -i configure
<flaccid> livingdaylight: if it doesn't exist, it wasn't included in the archive
<livingdaylight> flaccid: what is that command supposed to do? I've pasted it but nothing is coming back
<GNUro> kubuntu cd contains fsck.xfs?
<flaccid> its the configure command for compiling
<livingdaylight> flaccid: is configure something that i need to nstall in kubuntu?
<flaccid> livingdaylight: paste me a url to the file you downloaded?
<flaccid> livingdaylight: no its included with the package
<livingdaylight> flaccid: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kanjisaver
<livingdaylight> flaccid: i downloaded the tar.gz file at the bottom
<livingdaylight> flaccid: created a folder in my home directory called screensaver and cd'd there and untarred it
<livingdaylight> flaccid: the INSTALL file read ./configure
<flaccid> livingdaylight: i would install the .deb instead
<Momal> yea i just installed from deb just then works fine lol
<flaccid> otherwise you going to need to do sudo apt-get install build-essential to be able to do make
<livingdaylight> flaccid: i thought i did :) where is it then?
<maryen> livingdaylight, if you wanna install from source, ./configure, make, and make install is the normal routine, but i wouldn't suggest it if you're new to linux
<Momal> its a sreensaver... should be where you usualy change screensavers?
<flaccid> livingdaylight: its linked from the page you pasted
<livingdaylight> flaccid: so why do i only see the tar.gz file version of it?
<flaccid> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fk%2Fkanjisaver%2Fkanjisaver_0.9.10-1_i386.deb&md5sum=6eb0b3904531193085b36c754101172e&arch=i386&type=main
<livingdaylight> flaccid: sorry, but could you point me to it then
<flaccid> ^^ maybe that
<livingdaylight> flaccid: thx :)
<flaccid> then sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<fildo> heeh
<maryen> or, sudo apt-get install kanjisaver >.>
<Momal> the source does include the configure script
<Momal> yea lol
<flaccid> hehe yeah
<flaccid> yeah you are right lol
<flaccid> kanjisaver |    0.9.9-1 | http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<flaccid> !kanjisaver
<ubotu> kanjisaver: Japanese kanji screensaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (dapper), package size 88 kB, installed size 300 kB
<maryen> ubotu knows everything, he certainly is smart
<flaccid> i spank him everyday
<maryen> 0.o
<flaccid> good bot he is
<maryen> he sent me a pm
<maryen> smart guy
<flaccid> smarter than most
<flaccid> he doesn't flood
* randomi is away: Gone
<flaccid> or give you shi7
<livingdaylight> Momal: i was trying to download and install a specific screensaver, what are you saying?!
<flaccid> livingdaylight: do you have the universe repos enabled?
* flaccid can't believe he is listening to Dune
<Momal> you said you thought you installed it so i said you look where you change the screensaver after its isntalled... because you said where is it :p.. didn't know you hadn't had it installed :p... then I was just saying there is a configure script in the source code
* randomi is back.
<Momal> you learning kanji ?
<maryen> installing the universe repos is a right of passage in ubuntu
<maryen> no more help till you figure it our
<livingdaylight> maryen: true, i try and avoid instaling from source as much as possible. And with thousands of packages available in Ubuntu's repos i dont ever usally need to. If one does happen to be one i want that is not included i'm usually caught by the second net of .deb packages which are almost as easy to install. In this case i didn't see that there was a deb package. Having said that i don't understand why ./configure
<livingdaylight> didn't work?
<flaccid> hehe
<maryen> out*
<flaccid> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get install kanjisaver
<livingdaylight> flaccid: yes, naturally
* flaccid listens to prodigy
<livingdaylight> flaccid: huh, have we got it in Ubuntu repos already?!
<flaccid> livingdaylight: yes0r
<livingdaylight> flaccid: OMG!
<Momal> lol :p
* livingdaylight feeling even smaller
<Momal> you might want to run | apt-get update | everynow and again :p
<flaccid> you can thank maryen for dat
<grasshopper> maryen: thx for tracking that down
<dude> maryen: what is the first step
<maryen> lol np
<flaccid> ah grasshopper
<maryen> 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<flaccid> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install nexuiz && echo "Go kick some arse!" && nexuiz
<sultanfaik> hola guys
<flaccid> hi
<Lamington> flaccid: how do I find out what mount command the mac is using ?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> Lamington: mount
<dude> GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
* flaccid vnc into his imac
<maryen> 0.o
<flaccid> maryen: zomg
<Lamington> I'm a bit confused is all
<maryen> ok dude
<Lamington> oh... nevermind, my dumbness... bbs
<maryen> enter
<maryen>   Business
<maryen>   Telephony
<maryen>   Games
<maryen>   Development
<flaccid> Lamington: does mount return anything
<livingdaylight> flaccid: too much hassle, now dependency issues *sigh
<Lamington> brb
<flaccid> interesting
<me^> maryen?
<Momal> livingdaylight: what is it asking for?
<xavier> hi
* flaccid logs into 'kryten'
<maryen> oops
<xavier> can someone help me install a good pppoe client ... without using xterm?
<flaccid> Lamington: mount should return by default on os x
<maryen> me^: do ' wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg'
<xavier> i found a kpppoe client on google ... but i dont know how o install tar files :( anyone?
<maryen> me^: then 'sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg'
<me^> ok
<me^> tnx
<maryen> then the sudo update and upgrade
<flaccid> Lamington: cat /etc/fstab
<Momal> xavier: kopete should be listed in adept... or sudo apt-get install kopete
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xavier> kopete is an instant messenger program right? i want to connect to my ISP using the PPPOE client
<me^> maryen: bunch of characters
<Momal> oh my bad thought you were typing kopete and just did a typo :p
<me^> what should i do with it
<livingdaylight> Momal: doesn't sound healthy does it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26567/
<xavier> :) Help!
<flaccid> xavier: i'll look for it
<maryen> thats fine
<maryen> try the first command now
<xavier> ty flaccid .. i googled kpppoe .. but i need help installing it
<Momal> livingdaylight: by the looks of it... it installed... as for the X errors :S
<flaccid> !find pppoe
<ubotu> Found: pppoeconf, pppoe
<flaccid> !ppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Momal> livingdaylight: Try change your screen saver to it and see if its there
<flaccid> there you go xavier
<me^> maryen...same error
<xavier> i am currently using the long way to do it ...
<livingdaylight> Momal: actually first time round i got these dependency issues come up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26568/ but as you say for soem reason it does seem to have installed second time round although those X's scare me
<xavier> using xterm to run "pon dsl-provider"
<xavier> but i need a graphical icon client thingie .. which i can click to connect/disconnect
<maryen> did it download me^?
<Momal> livingdaylight: Haha.... any random X errors like that scare me to :p.
<livingdaylight> Momal: believe it or not - i'm actually scared to go and try it- i might just go and have a peek and see if it is even there :s
<maryen> the gpg file that is
<flaccid> i don't know of one, xavier
<flaccid> kpppoe you say?
<Momal> hahah... just go ahead if it all blows up then start again :D... but it shouln't
<xavier> ok .. can u help me install
<xavier> yes kpppoe
<flaccid> ok
* flaccid looks
<maryen> me^: ?
<Momal> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26567/ <-- look at the X errors when you have a chance and tell me if its fixable (they are from livingdaylights pc)
<xavier> kpppoe-0.3-1.i386.rpm <<< how to install?
<me^> it downloads and saved
<xavier> or rp-pppoe-3.8.tar.gz << this one
<maryen> then you ran sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg right
<livingdaylight> Momal: dude, its actually there!
<Momal> ^^... now try it out :p
<Momal> I installed from apt-get and it ran fine :p
<livingdaylight> Momal: damn...should i click on 'Apply'? *gulp*
<me^> yes maryen
<Momal> livingdaylight: click Test first and see :)
<flaccid> xavier: doesn't appear in sources
<maryen> what repos are you using for kde 3.5.5?
<livingdaylight> Momal: darn...too late now :)
<Momal> lol!
<livingdaylight> Momal: what will be will be
<flaccid> xavier: have you got a URL for d/l?
<xavier> yes flaccid .. thts the problem
<xavier> yes hold on pls
<Momal> livingdaylight: you can click Test and it will start it up so you can see if it works.. then just click your mouse to get out of it :)
* livingdaylight aint gonna touch his keyboard now for a minute to see if he lives or dies by the screensaver
<xavier> pls accept
<maryen> me^?
<me^> whats the nxt step after thissudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gp
<me^> whats the nxt step after this sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gp
<Admiral_Chicago> me^: sec
<Admiral_Chicago> as in give one
<maryen> well if you're getting the same error, it might be your repository
<Admiral_Chicago>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<flaccid> me^: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maryen> what one are you using for kde 3.5.5
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<me^> no errors, "ok"
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i don't know what he wanted to do
<Admiral_Chicago> i just got here
<flaccid> hehe'
<livingdaylight> Momal: it works!
<Momal> :D
<xavier> flaccid:  http://easylinux.info/uploads/rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz
<livingdaylight> :D
<Momal> livingdaylight: offtopic kinda but are you learning kanji?
<me^> :( same error
<xavier> flaccid: INFO - http://www.roaringpenguin.com/penguin/openSourceProducts/rpPppoe
<carmagon> HOLA
<livingdaylight> Momal: errrr... no, lol
<Admiral_Chicago> me^: what are you trying to install?
<maryen> me^: what repository are you using fro kde 3.5.5
<maryen> for*
<livingdaylight> Momal: i just thought i might pick something up subliminally
<livingdaylight> carmagon: hola amigo
<Momal> livingdaylight: what would be the use of a screensaver showing kanji and its meaning :p
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Momal> haha!
<maryen> Admiral_Chicago: he's trying to get kde 3.5.5
<Admiral_Chicago> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<Admiral_Chicago> is the one i use
<me^> ok hold on
<maryen> thats the one i suggest as well
<flaccid> xavier: cd /tmp && wget http://easylinux.info/uploads/rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz && tar zxvf ./rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz && cd rp-pppoe-3.6 && sudo ./go
<Admiral_Chicago> if that doesn't work, post your sources.list in a paste bin please
<livingdaylight> Momal: i like languages. And i think Kanji is Krazy! a picture for every word?! wow
<Momal> lol
<xavier> flaccid: hold on one moment .. trying it one by one
<livingdaylight> Momal: i find it fascinating. Besides most screensavers are kinda rubbish, so having it do that is no big deal, and exposes me to somethihng interesting
<xavier> is this one command?
<maryen> you know what's crazier? the japanese use small trees to eat! what hippies!!
<flaccid> its several commands in one line
<xavier> so just copy and paste?
<flaccid> yep
<xavier> ty
<xavier> flaccid: where can i learn about this sudo apt-get install stuff?
<flaccid> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<maryen> xavier: it's pretty straightforward
<flaccid> xavier: do you have pppoeconf installed?
<maryen> xavier: do apt-get --help for a list of commands and their descriptions
<xavier> its waiting response from the server
<maryen> xavier: as well as apt-cache search to find packages
<xavier> hey i have the gz file on my desktop ... can u help me without the wget http thing? i think its stuck there
<flaccid> xavier: i'm just redownloading it
<xavier> ty maryen .. but i have downloaded a lot of tar.gz files .. and i would love to learn how to install tar files
<maryen> xavier: 'cd Desktop'
<flaccid> if it is on your dekstiop
<xavier> flaccid:  ok
<xavier> yea
<xavier> flaccid:
<xavier> Connecting to easylinux.info|195.13.158.141|:80... connected.
<xavier> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<flaccid> xavier: cd ~/Desktop && tar zxvf ./rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz && cd rp-pppoe-3.6 && sudo ./go
<flaccid> the server is failing
<maryen> do you have build-essential xavier?
<xavier> flaccid: okay .. (fingers crossed)
<flaccid> ^^ install from desktop
<xavier> yep trying
<xavier> oops
<xavier> Running ./configure...
<flaccid> cd /tmp/ tar zxvf ~/Desktop/rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz && cd rp-pppoe-3.6 && sudo ./go
<xavier> checking for gcc... no
<flaccid> cool
<xavier> checking for cc... no
<xavier> checking for cc... no
<xavier> checking for cl... no
<xavier> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<xavier> See `config.log' for more details.
<xavier> Oops!  It looks like ./configure failed.
<xavier> umm cool?
<maryen> xavier: install build-essential and try again
<xavier> maryen: were u talkign abt this?
<flaccid> xavier: do sudo apt-get install build-essential first
<flaccid> hehe
<xavier> okay
<xavier> flaccid: without the "first" i hope
<flaccid> maryen: its kind of like dual assistance
<flaccid> yeah
<maryen> yes
<xavier> yep .. more the merrier
<flaccid> coming up the same things which is good
<maryen> except you're the sidekick and I'm batman
<flaccid> holy smoke batman
<flaccid> holy cheese sandwich
<maryen> thats right my chum, he didn't have build-essential installed, that sick psychotic bastard
<xavier> whoa 47 megs!!! c u after a nap lol
<flaccid> maryen: also do sudo apt-get install pppoeconf first too
<flaccid> hehe
<xavier> maryen: ermm?? talking about me?
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maryen> shh your supposed to be the riddler
* randomi is away: gone
<flaccid> !riddle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riddle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find ridd
<maryen> !riddle me this batman
<ubotu> Package/file ridd does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riddle me this batman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ubotu needs some learned gotham
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs some learned gotham - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> exactly...
<maryen> no one asked you ubotu
<maryen> you speak when spoken to only
<flaccid> rofl
<maryen> !hans reiser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hans reiser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> bah, at least get some bios in ubotu
<maryen> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> -.-
<maryen> !torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<flaccid> heh
<maryen> omg, he knows tux but not linus
<flaccid> !add flaccid = n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add flaccid = n00b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> Where the heck do I set the default browser to a custom one for GTK applications?
<maryen> Ash-fox = huh
<maryen> ?
<maryen> !gtk applications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk applications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> GTK/Gnome applications, they keep starting up Konqueror, it's annoying because my default HTML viewer in KDE is set to a custom build of firefox I made
<maryen> do you mean kde?
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Ash-Fox> KDE applications start up the correct browser just fine.
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: there is a gnome utility you can luanch via command line to set this up
<maryen> try system settings -> Default applications
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: i already did it but i dont remember the name
<maryen> oh wait, thats on edgy
<flaccid> "in the following browser:" what is that set to?
* maryen hides
<Ash-Fox> zorglu_, what is the application called, since I don't have gnome installed?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, it's set to determine what application launch based on the MIME type, and the HTML mime type is set to the custom firefox build I made.
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: dont remember but it is gnome-blablalba with something about configuration
<maryen> what happened to me^ btw
<flaccid> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> ubotu doesn't have a very good memory ;.;
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't have a very good memory ;.; - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ubotus loves linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s loves linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> ubotu needs to shut its fat face
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs to shut its fat face - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ubotu loves linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loves linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> ubotu scorched3d
<ubotu> scorched3d: 3D artillery game similar to Scorched Earth. In component universe, is optional. Version 39.1+cvs20050929-2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 938 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<maryen> ubotu kde 3.5.5
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Ash-Fox> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<maryen> uh oh
<flaccid> all defensive now ubotu
<maryen> ubotu is gonna tattle on me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is gonna tattle on me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maryen> shhhhh
<Ash-Fox> Seriously, it's annoying.
<flaccid> gotta calm the pets down
<maryen> i keep forgetting saying its name activates it
<maryen> from now on u.b.o.t.u will be known as 'he-who-must-not-be-named'
<flaccid> the bot formerly know as
<maryen> i didn't know prince used to be a bot
<flaccid> rumours
<maryen> ok im tired
<maryen|zzz> g'nite
<flaccid> cia0
<Ash-Fox> It would be nice if Kubuntu used DKMS for things like proprietory/restricted kernel modules
<maryen|zzz> personally i think proprietary modules are fine the way they are
<maryen|zzz> they make you learn a little more about your system
<zorglu_> whaat is dkms ?
<Ash-Fox> They don't really, they just waste my time
<maryen|zzz> !dkms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> DKMS - Dell Kernel Management System. It's a specific piece of software that will automatically compile kernel modules for any kernel the system boots and will install them
<maryen|zzz> Ash-Fox: it takes me at most 6 minutes to uninstall and reinstall my extra modules  after a kernel upgrade
<zorglu_> oh like a .deb but for kernel module then, seems good to me too
<maryen|zzz> considering kernel upgrades are rare on a stable release thats not too much
<Ash-Fox> It's useful for me, because I need to run a custom kernel on my hardware because I cannot use preemptive kernels on my hardware without it locking up
<gradin> hi guys i gotta problem...
<gradin> my kubuntu won't allow me to login...
<Momal> any error it gives back ?
<cpk2> hrmm kaffeine doesnt seem to like it when I fast forward when using subs heh
<zorglu_> well if people like .deb, instead of compiling themselves the programm, they will like dkms for the saem reasons
<Ash-Fox> It's also a lot easier to get packages like vmware-player etc. automatically updated for a new kernel when it just came out as a update int he repositories.
<gradin> i can login via the console
<Ash-Fox> zorglu_, DKMS is not a package manager.
<gradin> but when i attempt to login to the kde login it blackscreens with the mouse then kicks me back to the loging screen
<zorglu_>  DKMS - Dell Kernel Management System. It's a specific piece of software that will automatically compile kernel modules for any kernel the system boots and will install them <- this matches a package manager definition, no ?
<Ash-Fox> zorglu_, and distrobutions like Mandriva have been using it package managers, it really simplifies things.
<Ash-Fox> *it with package managers
<cpk2> gradin: i had thsi problem before but cant remember what it was or how i fixed it =X
<gradin> last time it worked was the day before yesterday
<Momal> you done anything recently that might have changed settings?
<maryen|zzz> Ash-Fox: but it also decreases the demand for proper open-source drivers, which we should be striving for
<gradin> it was running and then it locked up for some reason over night...
<zorglu_> gradin: what have you changed since yesterday ?///
<gradin> i rebooted it and since then i haven't been able to login
<gradin> nothing...
<zorglu_> gradin: hehe :) well it is not possible :)
<gradin> i was downloading a lot of random files
<gradin> how much harddrive space does it take to be able to login?
<Momal> downloading and install or downloading and overwriting or just downloading ?
<zorglu_> gradin: during the kde login , it meets an error which wasnt there before
<Ash-Fox> grandin, did you perhaps install a new version of KDE?
<gradin> no
<maryen|zzz> well im gone, goodnight
<zorglu_> gradin: ok put the output of 'df' on pastebin
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<Ash-Fox> (Since 3.5.5 came out on the mirrors yesterday)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gradin> there is no error message it just returns to the login screen
<gradin> 'df'?
<zorglu_> gradin: it give the disk usage
<gradin> ah...
<gradin> it says 100% in use, but using samba i already pulled 1 gig of space off the disk...
<gradin> unless...
<zorglu_> put the output in pastebin
<m4x1mum> arrghh im so pissed off, why is my screen saver not working???
<gradin> zorglu_ i'd have to type it all up...
<m4x1mum> is it kubuntu bug or something?
<zorglu_> grabin: why ? cutpast doesnt work ?
<shanky> good morning
<gradin> zorglu_ i'm on a different machine...
<gradin> cuz i can't get a gui login on that one...
<zorglu_> grabin: answer my question :) it will be much faster :)
<shanky> I have a dapper installed, to upgrade to edgy, is as simple as change the /etc/apt/sources.list replacing dapper with edgy?
<zorglu_> grabin: can you run 'df' on the box ?
<gradin> yes, console mode works
<gradin> it says /dev/hda1 is at 100%
<gradin> in use
<simona> I have installed the kde version of ubuntu, but where is the command to install the package
<zorglu_> ok :) have fun :)
<gradin> i pulled off some files using samba earlier
<gradin> so it shouldn't be full...
<gradin> is there a way i can do the equivilent of scan disk for linux from the command prompt?
<cpk2> gradin: df
<Ouaaahhhh> shanky : i did that and screw everything. I reinstall :-(
<simona> scuse me but I don't spek very well in english
<flaccid> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm
<m4x1mum> is screensaver not working a kubuntu problem?
<shanky> Ouaaahhhh: ok, I take the advice
<gradin> zorglu_ i have reason to belive the ext3 fs table may be bad, is there a way i can do a scan of that?
<zorglu_> !it > simona
<zorglu_> simona: if you prefere italian
<simona> tes
<simona> yes
<simona> I prefer italian
<cpk2> gradin: yes there is
<simona> but how I have to do
<flaccid> gradin: fsck
<zorglu_> simona: /join #ubuntu-it
<simona> ah ok thanks
<simona> bye
<zorglu_> bye :)
<dthacker> Hello:  I'm attempting to install Adobe Reader.  I've added the repositories specified in the How to add additional repositories page, but the package acroread is still not found.  Does anyone know the specific repository, so I can verify my sources.list entries?  Thanks.
<gradin> k i cleared 500 mb and now i'm rebooting...
<zorglu_> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<zorglu_> dthacker: acroread is available in multiverse
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<m4x1mum> damn it, it is a freakin kubuntu bug
<zorglu_> dthacker: those 2 links will helps you to get multiverse repository
<dthacker> zorglu: thanks, I'll start reading
<shanky> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<m4x1mum> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<xavier> where can i find "xmms-mpg123" ???
<cpk2> !info xmms-mpg123
<ubotu> Package xmms-mpg123 does not exist in any distro I know
<gradin> sweet, i'm back up and running
<gradin> thanks guys
<Ayabara> I just installed beagle. Is Kerry the frontend I should use in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> yep it is the kde frontend for beagle
<dthacker> Regarding sudo.  By default,is any user allowed to sudo for root tasks or just the first user created at install time?
<fdoving> dthacker: the first user created during install.
<dthacker> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> dthacker: basically the users that are memebers of the admin group.
<dthacker> ok
<Fatal> PLZ to be _NOT_ shipping xmms-mad as default for people? k, thx, omg lol bbq
<flaccid> heje
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone on edgy having konqueror problems
<Admiral_Chicago> i jut updated to 3.5.5
<andhy> i haven't - what kind of problems do you have ?
<Tm_T> Fatal: Because?
<memikep> hello
<m4x1mum> guys, is there a kde theme? the icons in kde is so large
<Fatal> Tm_T: it <profanity> <random animal parts>
<andhy> m4x1mum: change them to smaller ;)
<Tm_T> Fatal: Give me proper point and I might agree with you.
<Fatal> Tm_T: but more to the point, it does fail on more songs than the default one, has worse id3 support, does not equalize the sound and is a general nuisance
<Tm_T> I see.
<Admiral_Chicago> and
<Tm_T> Well, I don't really care, I use Amarok <3
<Admiral_Chicago> andhy: it won't open at all
<Fatal> it's of little to concern to us, we always ask the user if they have xmms-mad installed and tell them to remove it
<Fatal> *shrugs*
<m4x1mum> erm how?
<Tm_T> Fatal: I see, is there bug filed?
<Fatal> i was apalled to learn that kubuntu ships it installed
<Fatal> heck if i know, i don't use any *buntu
<DjDarkman> hy "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" what package do I need?
<Admiral_Chicago> it gives me "/usr/lib/kde3/konq_iconview.so: undefined symbol:" erroyr
<Fatal> we just have to deal with the gentoo and kubuntu people when they drop by :)
<andhy> Admiral_Chicago: go to console and make apt-get update + apt-get upgrade + apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<Tm_T> Fatal: Check and file bug report if there's none, I don't know a thing about xmms.
<Fatal> why would i?
<Fatal> it's your users you're buttfucking :)
<fdoving> DjDarkman: xlibs-dev
* Tm_T haven't heard a single problem yet.
<Admiral_Chicago> !language > Fatal
<DjDarkman> thank you
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: :)
<Fatal> we're used to spot xmms-mad problems by now, just sad that the users of your dist has to pay the price of the maintainers ignorance :)
<Fatal> thanks for listening
<Tm_T> Fatal: Concern noted, I hope problem will be solved.
<Tm_T> But there's nothing I can do but file bug, but I don't use xmms at all so...
<flaccid> a bug is a bug
<flaccid> not matter what
<Tm_T> That's propably Ubuntu problem more than Kubuntu one I think.
<Tm_T> Back to hack ->
<andhy> Admiral_Chicago: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Admiral_Chicago> andhy: i'll give it a shot
<andhy> Admiral_Chicago: i have no idea
<Ouaaahhhh> plz hlp : i add firefox w/ adept and it's not in the menu
<andhy> Ouaaahhhh: go to menu editor
<Ouaaahhhh> andhy : u mean kmenuedit ?
<dthacker> I've constructed a new sources.list from source-o-matic, and I'm still not able to find package acroread.  Would someone be willing to look at my sources.list here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26570/
<andhy> Ouaaahhhh: it should be
<cpk2> dthacker: i think the us repos are currently down
<Ouaaahhhh> nothing in kmenuedit
<cpk2> dthacker: nevermind i guess they are back up
<cpk2> dthacker: you do apt-get update?
<Ouaaahhhh> i'm suprised menu is not auto. updated
<dthacker> cpk2,  I did my update through adept.  Let me give the cl a try..... tnx
<andhy> Ouaaahhhh: ;)
<cpk2> dthacker: it should be the same, however the us repos werent responding not  minutes ago
<Ouaaahhhh> ?
<Ouaaahhhh> is this a bug ?
<cpk2> not 5 minutes ago*
<andhy> Ouaaahhhh: simply add new position
<dthacker> cpk2: check this out, is this a non-responding repo?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26571/
<cpk2> dthacker: yes, they might still be down =)
<cpk2> dthacker: you can take out the us. and it should redirect to GB i think
<dthacker> cpk2: vi to the rescue.  I'll give that a try.
<dthacker> cpk2: are the GPG keys the same, or do I need to regen?
<cpk2> dthacker: i think they are the same
<dthacker> cpk2: ty
<hyper> In what file can I route a certain domain query to a specific IP address?  e.g.   www.mydomain.com --> 127.0.0.1 ?
<fdoving> hyper: /etc/hosts.allow
<fdoving> ehm.
<fdoving> make that /etc/hosts
<hyper> fdoving: ok... so it's also a hosts file like on windows :) thx
<andhy> hyper: no ;) windows have host file based on linuxlike systems ;)
<fdoving> but it's the same. :)
<hyper> andhy: what?
<andhy> fdoving: sure ;)
<Ouaaahhhh> andhy : katapult : how to update list of applications ?
<cpk2> so i heard the new kde update fixed 1200 (twelve hundred!!!) bugs?
<cpk2> might actually be worth upgrading, once the repo is on kubuntu.org its presumably safe correct?
<andhy> Ouaaahhhh: where ?
<wildchild> helllo there
<wildchild> How can I install XGL with compiz on my amd64 and nvidia
<fdoving> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dthacker> cpk2: that worked. I now have acroread installed.  Thanks to all for the help.
<Ouaaahhhh> i want to be able to launch firefox from katapult
<dthacker> Will ubuntu have to use the ice weasel fork instead of firefox for Edgy?
<Ouaaahhhh> after doing alt+ space and typing tha fourth letter : fire , firefox is not found in katapult
<cpk2> thats the second time i have heard this talk about ice weasel and fire fox
<cpk2> now i have to google ice weasel
<dhq> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dhq> !source
<dhq> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !source-o-maitc
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-o-maitc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dthacker> cpk2: It's an argument between Debian and the Mozilla Foundation over trademark.  Moz says that FF *must* be distributed with artwork intact.  Debian say that such requirements make FF not free and they will use a fork called Ice Weasel
<dhq> how do i reconfigure my soedgyurces to
<dhq> how do i reconfigure my sources to edgy
<cpk2> dthacker: just read the wiki =P
<dthacker> cpk2: unfortunately I can see valid points on both sides.  Forks get ugly to maintain, though
<dthacker> Is there a statement on Ubuntu's wiki?
<dude_> what is the update manager of kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> is it kdesu kate?
<livingdaylight> what is the kubuntu sudo equivalent for guis?
<cpk2> livingdaylight: yes
<fdoving> livingdaylight: kdesu
<Lechero> what editor i could to open binary files?
<livingdaylight> thx, guys
<dude_> what is the update manager of kubuntu?
<fdoving> dude_: adept
<cpk2> dthacker: i think i heard that ubuntu is *not* debian and that there arent any problems with ubuntu and firefox?
<dthacker> cpk2: well, hopefully not.
<cpk2> i am fine with konq anyways so i dont see the problem
<cpk2> i actually migrated to konq when i switched from windows to kubuntu
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> oh boy livingdaylight is gonna paste something =P
<livingdaylight> cpk2: heheh...don't worry :)
<livingdaylight> cpk2: my java situation is Kool
<dude_> can any one help me to update my kubuntu, coz, im getting errors while updating
<cpk2> what errors?
<dude_> GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<cpk2> dude_: did you follow the instructions from kubuntu.org?
<dude_> ya
<dude_> i did] 
<cpk2> did you wget the key?
<dude_> what seem to be the problem
<dude_> what seems to be the problem
<dude_> yes i did
<dude_> but everytime tym i update, there goes the error
<cpk2> and you did apt-key add ?
<dude_> yes and it was saved
<dude_> what should i do
<cpk2> dude_: are you using this repo? deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<serishema> if i have dapper whats the easiest way to update to the latest on a couple of machines? preferably only downloading everything once and not twice?
<dude_> 3.5.2
<dude_> im using 3.5.2
<dude_> KDE 3.5.2
<cpk2> dude_: what are you trying to upgrade?
<dude_> KDE
<dude_> KDE 3.5.2 to KDE 3.5.5
<cpk2> so why dont you use the repo the kubuntu site recommends and follow the instructions there?
<dude_> i think i did
<cpk2> i didnt see packages.freecontrib.org anywhere...
<dude_> can you help me on this? this is my first time to use linux
<yeti> is there a repository that carries more recent versions of common programs? i'd need amarok 1.4.x, and the latest i can find is 1.3.x
<cpk2> yeti: backports
<yeti> cpk2, i have enabled backports, but it doesn't have a recent amarok :(
<dude_> cpk2: can you help me on this? this is my first time to use linux
<cpk2> dude_: follow these directions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<cpk2> yeti: one second let me check my repo list
<cpk2> yeti:
<cpk2> # kubuntu.org packages for the latest amaroK version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
<cpk2> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<yeti> cpk2: oh great :D is there a list of repos like that one?
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> has latest kde latest koffice
<cpk2> latest open office i think
<yeti> thank you
<yeti> silly me, backports has a more recent version, just forgot to fetch updates
<yeti> is backports considered safe in general?
<dude_> cpk2: im getting the same error
<Momal> grasshopper: are you livingdaylight?
<Momal> yay
<cpk2> dude_: paste your sources.list
<serishema> yeti: they aren't officially supported but i run a number of apps from there and i haven't had any problems.
<serishema> yeti: they probably aren't as secure though if you are worried about security
<livingdaylight> Momal: yo dog - HOmeboy!
<livingdaylight> Momal: hahahahaha
<Momal> livingdaylight: work ?
<Momal> ^^
<livingdaylight> Momal:  you the Man
<ninHer> hi all
<cpk2> i'm curious the kubuntu page says that 3.5.5 packages are available for i386, AMD64 and PowerPC, but i am using i686, thats not a problem is it?
* cpk2 contemplates testing building a package via apt-get
<cpk2> with kde nonetheless!
<dude_> cpk2: sources.list?
<cpk2> dude_: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dude_> where should i paste it?
<dude_> here?
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> dude_: use that
<cpk2> dude_: however reading the forum it looks like you might run into troubles upgrading to 3.5.5
<dude_> y?
<dude_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26579/
<killefiz> flaccid: kopete 0.12.3 is there now for dapper
<flaccid> oh excellent
<dude_> flaccid: same error
<flaccid> dude_: huh?
<dude_> flaccid: when i update my KDE
<cpk2> hrmm dude_ you still didnt bother following what kubuntu.org suggests doing to get 3.5.5
<cpk2> i'm curious the kubuntu page says that 3.5.5 packages are available for i386, AMD64 and PowerPC, but i am using i686, thats not a problem is it?
<fdoving> cpk2: no, you'll get the i386 packages.
<el1984> hello
<cpk2> fdoving: hmm I wonder if build-dep would be easy for 3.5.5 =P
<cpk2> i still havent tried making my own package with apt-get
<fdoving> i would not recommend kde as a test-project :)
<fdoving> it's huge.
<dude_> cpk2
<dude_> i did
<cpk2> fdoving: either way I will need to download kde while I am sleeping =D
<Momal> anyone had prob with new kopete? i just installed it and kopete crashes on each start :s
<el1984> sleep? what's that? ;)
<cpk2> fdoving: but to clarify, I need to do apt-get build-dep and then dpkg -b kde?
<cpk2> el1984: its this thing crazy people attempt to do
<fdoving> cpk2: let's use adept as an example,as it's doable. 'apt-get build-dep adept' and then 'apt-get -b adept' would work :)
<el1984> cpk2:  ah, I forgot 2 do that since 2 days lol, had alot of trouble with my linux :(
<fdoving> cpk2: are you aware that you can set a download limit on apt-get? you can for example limit it to 10kb/s download.
<cpk2> fdoving: brief run through of man doesnt mention it...
<Momal> anyone installed latest kopete yet ????
<cpk2> and its not really that it sucks my bandwidth, its that I only have a 30kB/s down pipe
<cpk2> i suppose I could use my roommates internet to get it, he has about 300kB/s down =)
<ricanelite> Is anyone here running Ubuntu Linux on a Apple machine?
<cpk2> fdoving: so in theory apt-get build-dep kde and apt-get -b kde should work?
<el1984> Momal:  what's the latest version?
<Momal> its liek 0.12.3 i think something similar just updated with kde 3.5.5
<fdoving> cpk2: well, if kde were a real package, that would work.
<Momal> just saw it listed in the repos since someone said it was in the channel
<Momal> seems after install kopete crashes on start up :S
<cpk2> fdoving: so I would have to go through all 280 packages and build them?
<cpk2> could I && that? =P
<cpk2> actually kde says 3.5.5 has 14 or so source packages
<fdoving> grabbing the source and building it would be a good way.
<el1984> I should alsoswitch to 3.5.5
<el1984> still using 3.5.2
<cpk2> and shouldnt konstruct work?
<fdoving> you won't get .deb packages, as far as i'm aware.
<fdoving> cpk2: before i forget it, if you want to limit the apt-get max bandwidth (for http-source), you can set "Acquire::http::Dl-Limit "10";" in /etc/apt/apt.conf 10 is for 10KB/sec, etc.
<cpk2> the konstruct meta/everything sure looks enticing too
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> fdoving: ok, thanks
<cpk2> is there an apt-get meta package for kde everything?
<fdoving> kubuntu-desktop is the closest, as far as i know.
<Momal> how to load back to older kopete mines broke?
<fdoving> Momal: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy kopete' ?
<Momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26583/
<cpk2> is there even a noticeable difference when you build from source?
<Linux_Galore> wow kde 3.5.5 is allot faster on dapper
<el1984> hm how do I switch to 3.5.5 ?
<el1984> still running into 3.5.2
<Linux_Galore> el1984: goto www.ubuntu.org  follow the link highlight the first repo listed and add it into adept
<cpk2> el1984:
<cpk2> # kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
<cpk2> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<el1984> thxalot u both
<Momal> linux_galore did you update kopete to 0.12.3?
<Linux_Galore> I dont use kopete
<Momal> damn i think somethings wrong with it because i updated and now it crashes everytime i run it :S
<Linux_Galore> it has installed 0.12.3
<Momal> jsut try to run it see if it runs
<Linux_Galore> Momal: dod you run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Linux_Galore> did
<Linux_Galore> Momal: also might want to reboot just to make sure its all flushed too
<Momal> yea it didn't seem to run anything :S
<Momal> yea rebooted as well :p
<livingdaylight> Momal: yea, baby
<Momal> haha
<Linux_Galore> Momal: well I had to answer two questions when i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Linux_Galore> both kde related
<livingdaylight> my resolution has just shrunk
<xavier> hi i installed xmms using Adept and then when i installed a plugin for xmms it gave an error at the end ..saying "xmms-config not found"
<xavier> there is no such entry in Adept
<Momal> am i good or what :p... beryl running livingdaylight with effects and all?
<xavier> !xmms-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Momal> oh strange i'll try reboot again in sec and see if it wants to do anything
<livingdaylight> Momal: you da Bomb!
<livingdaylight> Momal: give me some keys?
<xavier> anybody know reasons for the "xmms-config not found" error
<xavier> ?
<livingdaylight> Momal: how do i get an effect now?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: kopete works fine here
<Momal> linux_galore: thanks will try reboot again soon
<Linux_Galore> I fliped over to adsl2+ yesterday add in a new kde release and Im a happy geek
<Momal> :O what part of aussie linux_galore?
<Linux_Galore> Sydney
<el1984> and I tried to update and the kde update didn't work
<Linux_Galore> el1984: ok what did you do
<Linux_Galore> el1984: so you went to kubuntu.org right
<el1984> I added the lines into the sources list,
<Linux_Galore> el1984: you only need to add 1 line
<el1984> but didn't work: GPG error
<el1984> yeah the first lline's commented with a #
<Linux_Galore> el1984: no you only need to add 1 line from the many listed on the kubuntu page
<Linux_Galore> el1984: the first one is all you need
<Linux_Galore> el1984: it also explains how to setup the gpg key too on the same page
<el1984> 2sec, have to look at the site
<el1984> don't understand what ya mean with: follow the link highlight the first repo listed
<cpk2> el1984: those 2 lines i gave you was the key and the repo =P
<el1984> cpk2:  and those 2 lines, I did add :)
<Linux_Galore> el1984: ok Linux has a built in cut and past cache  whatever you highlight automatically goes into the paste cache
<cpk2> el1984:
<cpk2> # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<cpk2> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Linux_Galore> el1984: so lets say I highlight the first repo deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<cpk2> el1984: replace KEY with the key in what i gave you
<el1984> cpk2:  I have to add that into the sources.list?
<Linux_Galore> el1984: no
<cpk2> el1984: no, you ignore the #
<cpk2> oops
<cpk2> hehe
<el1984> that's what I thought
<el1984> :)
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: ok he's all your thanks for jumping in half way through and confusing him more
<cpk2> =(
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: enjoy doing what Ive just dont all over again
<cpk2> well i already gave him the repo, so all he needs is to do those 2 commands
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: what you posted means this ti him $@!@#!%#$^^%^^^%
<cpk2> and he can even paste that into his sources list to remind him =)
<ricanelite> Anyone here use Ubuntu Linux on a Mac Machine? Or if someone could help me out!! a linux newbie here and very CONFUSE!!
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: unless you "explain" why dont post it
<Linux_Galore> cpk2: it just confuses peeople
<el1984> well I understand some, just donno where to write that gpg stuff :)
<xavier> many packages like flash plugin, java, thunderbird, "xmms-dev" etc give errors during installing :( any specific reasons?
<Linux_Galore> el1984: you dont
<Linux_Galore> el1984: two steps wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<cpk2> well wgetting and apt-key add following the kubuntu.org sites probably means ^#^@%@ as well
<Linux_Galore> el1984: and sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<fdoving> ricanelite: what is your problem?
<Linux_Galore> el1984: as stated on the page
<el1984> sudo? *beurk* :) that was the first thing I putted out :)
<Linux_Galore> el1984: do you know how to cut and past text in Linux on the fly
<ricanelite> well I'm trying to install Java and I'm having really hard time I have been reading directions and still cannot get it. So can you please help me out??
<Linux_Galore> el1984: its a feature not in windows
<el1984> ctrl +c and shift insert
<Linux_Galore> el1984: even easier
<cpk2> ricanelite: you have a 32bit system?
<el1984> with the middle mouse buttoin I guess?
<fdoving> Linux_Galore: selected text is automatically 'cut'.. to paste, middle click if you have 3 mouse buttons or click both mouse buttons at once if you have two.
<el1984> i select the stuff, and middle mouse click wasn't ti?
<fdoving> Linux_Galore: you can also use shift+insert to paste.
<Linux_Galore> el1984: yes  just highlight the test and middle mouse button over the spot you want ot past the text and that it, works even in a terminal
<ricanelite> I have a G4!
<Linux_Galore> text
<ricanelite> which im pretty sure is 32 bit
<cpk2> ricanelite: its not a ppc?
<ricanelite> well it is a Mac Mini Machine!
<Linux_Galore> el1984: so highlight the first line that shows the gpg stuff, ie the wget one
<ricanelite> so im pretty sure because on the cover of the Ubuntu CD it says PPC
<el1984> wget already done
<el1984> apt-key also
<Linux_Galore> el1984: on the kubuntu.org page
<Linux_Galore> el1984: ok thats it then
<el1984> thxalot
<cpk2> ricanelite: and these directions didnt help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<Linux_Galore> el1984: just run sudo apt-get update
<el1984> already done :)
<el1984> I know that sometimes it looks like I'm complicated
<Linux_Galore> el1984: the update agent should be asking for you to click on it now
<el1984> and yap I am, ran out the complete microsoft products, and have finally switched
<Linux_Galore> el1984: the update agent will install kde 3.5.5
<el1984> yap I know :)
<el1984> already doing :)
<Linux_Galore> el1984: once that finnished run  sudo  dpkg --configure -a   that will setup kde 3.5.5
<fdoving> ricanelite: you need to get java from http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/linux/download.html
<el1984> without sudo 4 me :)
<el1984> I prefer the classical root shell
<fdoving> ricanelite: you want 32bit iseries/pseries J2SE 5.0
<Linux_Galore> el1984: I rebootedf just to make sure its all flushed
<fdoving> ricanelite: note, you need to register an IBM ID to download.
<el1984> ok affter this, I guess that I'll still have my wlan probs
<Momal> ok I rebooted kopete still crashes : the debug output from the kde crash handler is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26588/
<Linux_Galore> el1984: thats a separate issue
<el1984> yap, I already posted a thread on ubuntforums.org
<el1984> conerning wlan
<el1984> concerning
<fdoving> ricanelite: after you've downloaded the file, you follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-0948e66f605ec3c2af4f264c5cfc56f4175659eb
<aztun> hi all
<Linux_Galore> el1984: I always use a wlan router not a card heh heh
<aztun> kopete crashes when I go into kopetes config since I updated to kde 3.5.5
<aztun> anyone with the same problem?
<Momal> I can't get kopete to start from latest update
<Momal> crashes as soon as it starts running
<sF|Xemanth> aztun: nada problems with it
<fdoving> Momal: did you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy kopete' as i asked earlier? (sorry if i didn't pay attention)
<Linux_Galore> Momal: might have to flush the kopeterc file
<aztun> Momal: it works for me
<sF|Xemanth> but it boots faster than before \o/
<Momal> yea i'll get it again for you
<xavier> hi i get a permissions error when i try to install a xmms plugin .. it says the following :: /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libeq.so': Permission denied ... any ideas as to why?
<aztun> but it crashes when I go to config
* cpk2 is happy he got sick of kopete about 2 weeks ago due to constant crashes
<Momal> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26589/
<Linux_Galore> Momal: try  mv   ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc  ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc_bak
<Momal> ok deleted the kopeterc file (after backup) and now it ran :p
<Linux_Galore> Momal: run kopete again
<Momal> must be something in old config messing it up ?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: yeah you have a goofy option setup
<Momal> :p
<aztun> aaaaaaaaaggg
<aztun> konverstaion just crashed too
<Momal> konversation is fine here :)
<Linux_Galore> works fine here
<wwwiz> how to move trash on the desktop???
<Linux_Galore> have to rename konversationrc to konversationrc_bak
<Linux_Galore> wwwiz: you mean empty the trash ??
<wwwiz> Linux_Galore, no, move trash icon to desktop
<yeti> mh, files that i copy to ~/Desktop don't show up on the desktop instantly but only after a reboot, what am i missing?
<Linux_Galore> wwwiz: same as windows drag and drop
<Momal> err... i think new kopete is buged up lol.. can't even add an account without it crashing :S.. thats after delted the kopeterc file and it created a new one
<aztun> aaag
<Momal> aztun: kopete crash on you when you try and add a new account to it ?
<aztun> I moved ~/.kde/share/conf/kopeterc to /tmp and it still crashes
<aztun> :(
<aztun> no Momal, crashes when I try to change config
<aztun> I can chat with it
<aztun> but if  I go into config it crashes
<Linux_Galore> wwwiz: then point at your taskbar left click ->Panel menu -> remove from panel -> applet -
<Linux_Galore> -> trash
<Momal> so adding new acount would crash for you then >_<
<Momal> hmm...
<Linux_Galore> config works fine here
<wwwiz> Linux_Galore, thanx!
<Momal> linux_galore I soo hate you lol... hmm why is your kopete working sure its the new one 0.12.3 ?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: yes
<aztun> konversation crashed again :(
<aztun> and deleted the old config too.....
<Linux_Galore> aztun: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aztun> no I didnt
<aztun> lets try
<Momal> i ran that but didn't seem to do anything :S
<Linux_Galore> aztun: lol, nothing is setup yet it still running on the old defaults
<Linux_Galore> aztun: run it and it should install the new config options
<aztun> allready done
<aztun> lets try again
<Linux_Galore> Momal: iyou should get 2 questions
<Linux_Galore> both just type Y
<Linux_Galore> Ive done 2 machines now bot work fine
<Linux_Galore> both
<Momal> hmm i got no message... how can I make it reinstall all the new kde packages without reseting any of my configureation
<Linux_Galore> o 0 ( I must have the Midas touch)
<Momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26591/ <-- konsole output from kopete and the backtrace when it crashes
<Linux_Galore> WARNING: please edit ~/.scim/global and change /DefaultConfigModule to kconfig
<Momal> yea looked in the file dunknow what to edit
<Linux_Galore> Momal: did you do what the warning asked
<Linux_Galore> Momal: justr rename it lol
<Momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26592/ <-- thats all thats in that global file :p.. i'll try rename/move it and see what happens
<Momal> kopete
<Momal> wrong window lol!
<Momal> lol it just said the same error :S
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there proxy settings for kopete?
<Momal> well warning
<thelostbyte_> cyber_brain_mfkg, yes.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to change my proxy settings?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i cannot find it:-S
<Momal> ok doens't look liek that was the prob i added: /DefaultConfigModule = kconfig | and the warnind doesn't show now and it jsut crashes lol
<Igor_V2> hi
<|xchat|> cyber_brain_mfkg, It is protocol dependent, so just "Modify" the Protocol your using. It will be there..
<aztun> :((((((
<aztun> cant get kopete to work
<Linux_Galore> Momal: create another user account login to it and run kopete
<aztun> I unistalled and installed agaein
<aztun> again
<cyber_brain_mfkg> |xchat|: there is no any proxy settings in account setup!!! :(
<Momal> k brb
<Linux_Galore> aztun: same for you aztun create a new user account login and run kopete again
<Linux_Galore> sounds like you both stuffed up ~/.kde/
<Linux_Galore> by not running dpkg --configure -a
<|xchat|> cyber_brain_mfkg, Sorry, dude. I only see it for the msn account.
<aztun> ok gonna try
<Linux_Galore> momal your on BigBlonde
<Momal> yea its a piece of crap >_<
<Momal> lol
<Momal> ok
<Momal> well
<Momal> it works fine adds account logs in on msn under another user
<Momal> so why not mine >_<
<Linux_Galore> Momal: because you didnt run the configure stuff straight away so the update script didnt replace all the old stuff
<Momal> hmm... how can i remove all kopete information from my account ?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: you will have to flush/rename ~/.kde/
<Momal> has to be more then just koipeterc
<Momal> err... that will like change all my settings O_O
<Linux_Galore> Momal: yep
<Linux_Galore> Momal: but it will work
<Momal> thats like more then you think i have my whole desktop changed>_<
<Linux_Galore> Momal: I did the same stuff up a year ago and got heaps of conflicts
<Momal> would be nice if adept configured it for me >_< last time i use that piece of crap >_<
<Linux_Galore> only way to fix it was to remove ~/.kderc and ~/.kde
<Linux_Galore> Momal: it doesnt neither does apt
<Momal> well anyone complete new to linux/kde its going to screw them over :s
<AxL> Hi ! I m new to kubuntu ... I m configuring my ethernet card ... System tells me to click the "admin button" to allow modify but where is this button ? Thanks !
<Linux_Galore> Momal: if you run apt-get update  when you do a major change to your system it will show a warning telling you to run dpkg --configure -a
<Momal> adept didn't i looked though its output :S
<Momal> brb just moved .kde and .kderc.. some of the stuff im going to need to copy back because way too much to have to configure again..
<ricanelite> When I head over to this site http://serios.net/content/applets/viewinfoawt.php i get this message Loading of Applet Failed can someone please help me out??
<AxL> Can anyone tell me where this button is please ?
<Momal> OMG where is everything
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Momal> can't even tell that im using konversation ITSWWHITE>_<
<Linux_Galore> Momal: go into kcontrol and select a theme
<Linux_Galore> Momal: should fix up most things
<Momal> where is kcontrol by default lol
<Momal> this soo sucks
<Linux_Galore> Momal: just type kcontrol in a term
<Momal> omg.. amarok settings wern't hold in .kde were they?
<Linux_Galore> yep
<Linux_Galore> Momal: thats why I said rename it
<Momal> yea i did
<Momal> but now i have to copy all back >_<
<Linux_Galore> just copy it back
* Momal crys
<ch4in`> hi! i downloaded a Kubuntu Live CD und now i would like to install kubuntu. but i'm using also win2000. Is it possibile to install kubuntu without formating the filesystem?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: pfft takes like 5 seconds you big baby
<Momal> ahha
<aztun> Linux_galore I created new account
<Momal> i have more then that to copy back where is the panel settings held?
<Dr_Willis> Linux disrtos normally install to their own partitions.. You will need to resize the existing windows install
<aztun> and kopete still crashes
<Linux_Galore> ch4in`: yes you put Linux on a seperate partition
<aztun> dont know what other thing I can do
<Momal> had to find where konsole was lol!
<Linux_Galore> aztun: so you looged in as a new user and kopete crashes
<ch4in`> linux_galore: so my existing filesystem with windows works also fine and their won't be any problems?
<aztun> yes
<Linux_Galore> aztun: not good
<aztun> I know Linux_Galore  :(
<Dr_Willis> ch4in`,  normally i resize the windows installs with a Live Cd and the Gparted tool.  Defrag/scandisk the windows drive.. boot a  live cd that has gparted, resize.  leaving a section of the hard drive 'unallocated'
<matt_> omg is this a kubuntu support channel?
<Linux_Galore> ch4in`: Linux will run off the partition and windows runs of its own partition
<Linux_Galore> matt no
<Dr_Willis> ch4in`,  you can 'read' the ntfs/vfat partitions of a linux drive.. you can write to vfat drives.. but writing to ntfs drives is considered dangerous from inside linux
<ch4in`> ok thanks for the help :)
<AxL> Where is this button ? :\
<matt_> oh ok, what is it then?
<aztun> what a shit.........the two programs that I use 24/7 , kopete and konversation, crash both
<Momal> default theme on kubuntu isn't in the list on theme manager :S
<Linux_Galore> aztun: muwahahaha friday the 13th
<AxL> Momal : can you help me to find the admin button please ?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: I usually install the plastic theme and use that as the starting point
<Dr_Willis> some tmes i have to move the windows up.. and 'resize' the windows so the admin button appears at teh bottom.
<Linux_Galore> Momal: its in the repo too
<Momal> yea thats what i put it on but just noticed the starting one with kubuntu isn't there :S
<Momal> AxL: where are you looking for the administrator button?
<aztun> what a shit
<Linux_Galore> Momal: aaah something is missing
<Momal> ARRRR what is ?
<aztun> I think go to sleep a little siesta
<AxL> Momal : I m configuring my ethernet card ...
<Linux_Galore> dont know
<aztun> and later retry
<AxL> in network setting .
<Linux_Galore> Momal: whateever I have lol and you dont
<Momal> linux_galore: i hate you lol!
<Momal> umm
<Momal> ok so AxL:  you brought up the network settings box and you can't see admin button can you see the ok and cancel buttons?
<AxL> Momal : no
<Linux_Galore> Momal: well you learnt to run the configure setup when you update kde at least
<Dr_Willis> some tmes i have to move the windows up.. and 'resize' the windows so the admin button appears at teh bottom of the windows.
<AxL> Window is higher than the dsktop
<Momal> garr you really want to die don't you :p...
<Momal> umm Axl:
<Dr_Willis> Its a bug with a lot of the kde config tools on this system
<Momal> AxL: what res are you running ?
<AxL> What is "res" ?
<Momal> AxL: resoultion
<Dr_Willis> I use ALT-CLICK to move the window up PAST the top of the desktop.. then drag/resize the bottom of hte window down.
<AxL> Ah .. ok .. I think it is 1024
<Momal> Resolution as in screen something x something
<Dr_Willis> Once ya can see the buttons. you can use the max button to max the window.. and the buttons to figure it out and appear at the bottom. (some times)
<Momal> ok move the window to the top then drag down the bottom part of the window
<AxL> I m trying ...
<Dr_Willis> some themes have a similer issue.
<Momal> yea Dr_Willis: few dialogs tend to not bring up the buttons on the smaller resolutions :S
<Momal> well not show them >_<
<Momal> if you still can't get to it.. close the window reopen it and press | shift+tab | then spacebar | with any luck that will select the administrator button and run it
<arejaytee> whats the command to get my desktop back? lol
<arejaytee> luckily i boot into last session and konversation opened lol
<AxL> Well I did like Dr_Willis said ... with alt ...
<AxL> I can move the window out of the desktop
<g_osh> Stupid question but... updating from dapper to edgy (as a test on a VM), isn't that just to change "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list?
<AxL> But I can not resize the window :\
<AxL> Momal: is there a fix for this bug ?
<Momal> AxL: you jsut need to put your mouse on the bottom bar and hold click and drag it down
<arejaytee> anyone? basically i have my background and thats it, ive had to do this before when i lost the taskbar and such
<Momal> I don't think its a bug its part on how the windows work and how they were designed
<AxL> Momal: yes I just have to do it but it is not pratical at all !
<arejaytee> whats the command to get my desktop/taskbar and such back? lol
<Momal> if your running 1024x768 res it should display find you might jsut have to drag the bar down
<AxL> Momal: I did not specify a root password during installation . Is there a default one ?
<Momal> no
<Momal> just open konsole
<mendred> hi hobbsee
<Dr_willis> Momal,  ive had it mess up with that res as well. and higher.
<Momal> and type|   sudo passwd
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> theres no need to set a root password. :)
<Dr_willis> Unless you got these bad habbits. :P like i do.
<AxL> What is the root pass for default : that s what kubuntu is asking me .
<AxL> Sudo is launched (textbox)
<Dr_willis> the FIRST users password is the 'sudo' password
<Dr_willis> use that
<Hobbsee> hey mendred
<Dr_willis> the first user is special. :)
<arejaytee> man this sucks cant do anything lol cmon someone has to knwo it
<Dr_willis> arejaytee,  ya mean like 'kicker' ?
<Dr_willis> normally those things respawn if they crash
<Momal> brb need to reload kde see if it dies or not after copying some things back lol
<arejaytee> yeah thats it, hrmm says its running already but its not displaying
<AxL> Dr_willis: well .. I think it was but I enter it and I can not configure my eth card too ...
<Dr_willis> AxL,  "think" ?
<Dr_willis> try the 'sudo -s' command in a shell..
<AxL> I can not type anything !!
<Dr_willis> when entering the password  in the shell NOTHING is echoed back
<AxL> Dr_willis: well I m root on the shell now ...
<Dr_willis> AxL,  so now ya know your sudo  password then. :P  thats what you enter in those requestors that ask for the root password
<AxL> Dr_willis:: yes but I m telling you it doesn't work even if I enter this password !
<AxL> Everything stay "grayed"
<AxL> I can not modify anything even if I enter this sudo password !
<lipe> In debian we use alsaconf to config the sound... now i'm using kubuntu, which is the command to config the sound, please ?!
<Linux_Galore> lipe: kmix or alsaconfig
<arejaytee> nope restarting did nothing
<arejaytee> hrrm sux
<AxL> Dr_willis: moreover it seems I m sudo in the Shell and in the open window (network config) so system don't ask me password when I click "admin mode" .. SO it is a big bug .. It seems ...
<lipe> Linux_Galore: thx u very much !!
<Dr_willis> AxL,  cant tell ya.. I just upgraded to kde 3.5.5 so i cant even test :)
<AxL> Dr_willis: ok thanks ... maybe I can do it with command line at least (I hope !). I just need to change the DNS of the eth card ...
<arejaytee> anything else i can try and restart
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: seems allot faster to me ie kde 3.5.5
<Dr_willis> AxL,  this is linux.. of COURSE you can do it from the command line. :)
<arejaytee> what would stop kicker from displaying?
<AxL> Linux is still command line ... I thought it will be gui but not yet :\ Pity ...
<Dr_willis> AxL,  whatever... i said of COUSE you can ...  the fact that theres some kde bugglets in the control panel is not 'linux's' fault
<Dr_willis> Linux IS the command line.. the other programs just run on top. Linux is all about Layers.
<Dr_willis> well Linux IS the kernel.. :P and the command line is closer to the kernel then X :)
<arejaytee> how can i kill kicker then from a console to if restarting it fixes my problem?
<Linux_Galore> arejaytee: killall -9 kicker
<ricanelite> how can I get to install Opera, can someone please help me!!!
<Dr_willis> arejaytee,  ive had some issues in the past where various .kde/ config files got messed up.. i just moved the .kde dir to .kde_old and restarted kde
<fdoving> arejaytee: to restart it you can try 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Dr_willis> !info opera
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install opera
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  hard eh? :)
<ricanelite> this is the message im getting
<fdoving> ricanelite: you need to add the dapper-commercial repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-9a7a4519857af012ff775e9c0f15fbce60173676
<MidMark> or download the deb 9.02 from opera site and right click -> kubuntu menu -> install
<arejaytee> hrrm wierd, kicker in console gives already running, using Linux_Galore cmd says no processes killed, then try kicker again and it works
<ricanelite> wait im confuse
<Dr_willis> opera recently had a update dident they?
<arejaytee> thanks Linux_Galore
<Dr_willis> may be best to download the deb.
<MidMark> yes 9.00 has a lot of bug
<arejaytee> hrmm but now disappeared again!!!!!
<Linux_Galore> ricanelite: aah you havent setup adept yet for the other repo  run adept then go view -> manage repositories and enable them
<AxL> Dr_willis: ok willis thanks ...
<ricanelite> how do i run it
<ricanelite> im so new to this and so confuse
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,   ----------->>>  <MidMark> or download the deb 9.02 from opera site and right click -> kubuntu menu -> install
<Linux_Galore> ricanelite:  menu->system->adept
<MidMark> 9.00 has security flaw too better 9.02
<vega-> ok, somebody tell me how to get rid of that annoying bouncing cursor in KDE
<Linux_Galore> vega-: its setup in kcontrol
<Dr_willis> http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=28354&location=122&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<vega-> Linux_Galore: ah, kde menu -> system settings? didn't find it..
<vega-> Linux_Galore: happen to remember more specifically? i searched for it but couldn't find anything related
<matt_> i like the bouncing cursor
<matt_> :)
<Linux_Galore> vega-:  type kcontrol in a terminal
<vega-> Linux_Galore: already running
<Linux_Galore> vega-: peripherals->mouse
<Linux_Galore> vega-:  turn off visual feedback
<vega-> Linux_Galore: ok
<vega-> then restart X? because after "apply" i still get a bouncing cursor
<windshear> hello
<windshear> anyone has a floppy drive and is using KDE 3.5.5
<Dr_willis> yes...
<Dr_willis> but i dont even know where any floppy disks are at :)
<Dr_willis> but I got a drive.. Heh heh.
<windshear> Dr_willis can you pls try accessing it
<vega-> Linux_Galore: should it work without restarting X ?
<fdoving> vega-: it should be applied at once.
<vega-> fdoving: nope, doesn't do that... :(
<AxL> JJe veux monter un disque ... c'est la commande mount mais comment lister toutes les partitions ? Y a t il un gui pour ca ?
<Dr_willis> windshear,  im not sure where in this house i even have a floppy disk. :) ive accessed it befor.
<Linux_Galore> vega-: sorry found it in kcontrol under Appearance -> launch feedback -> set the bouncing icon to zero
<v3ctor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> but thats been months ago
<Dr_willis> windshear,  be sure to unmount the floppy befor ya remove it.
<fdoving> vega-: did you set the dropdown menu to 'no busy cursor' and unchecked the 'enable taskbar notification' ?
<vega-> Linux_Galore: yep, thanks :) works now
<Linux_Galore> vega-: or no busy cursor
<AxL> IsWhat is the command to see all partitions ?
<windshear> Dr_willis you don't necessarily need a drive, just try to access it. you will see on the drive's light if it works
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<AxL> I want to mount disks with mount command ... but can not remember the command to see partition
<Dr_willis> windshear,  the disk works... i hear the vmware machines try to access it. :P
<Dr_willis> AxL,  sudo fdisk -l
<AxL> Thanks Dr_willis
<AxL> Dr_willis is there a gui to mount disk ?
<Dr_willis> AxL,  i just edit the fstab by hand to get things set how i like them
<Dr_willis> I put my 'data' drives in my Users Home dir.
<ricanelite> How can I enable Java in Opera?
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  be sure to mention you are on a PPC system :P
<windshear> Dr_willis hm, you're on a vm... i'm trying to find out if Bug #30207 still exists in kde 3.5.5
<Dr_willis> windshear,  i just tried to mount the empty floppy.. it clicked a few times then poped up an error. :)
<Dr_willis> so it seems to be working
<Linux_Galore> ricanelite: have you installed java and set it up yet
<ricanelite> thats the problem
<ricanelite> I dont know what im doing by installing java
<ricanelite> it is so confusing
<ricanelite> I have read and tried some many thingsd
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<AxL> Dr_willis: command seems not to get the size of partition  in bytes .. Is there a way to get that ?
<Linux_Galore> ricanelite: click on the link ^
<windshear> Dr_willis do you perhaps have a vm with kde 3.5.4 ready?  for me it does not even try to access it
<fdoving> ricanelite: i can walk you through installing java.. join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Dr_willis> I am using kubuntu - i just upgraded to 3.5.5 like 10 min ago. :P
<windshear> Dr_willis what distro ver. are you using dapper or edgy?
<matt_> how do i find out what version of kubuntu i have?
<Linux_Galore> fdoving: ooh cool a newbie classroom
<Dr_willis> lol
<Momal> I think kopete is acaully screwed
<Momal> Was just using it for a bit
<Momal> and it crashed
<Linux_Galore> Momal: Ive been on kopete now for a few hours, works fine
<bubblenut> How can I send KTorrent to the system tray?
<Momal> grr
<Dr_willis> bubblenut,  just close it..
<Dr_willis> and it should go there
<windshear> Dr_willis you have installed kde 3.5.5 to dapper or to edgy?
<bubblenut> It shuts down completely
<Dr_willis> windshear,  dapper.
<Dr_willis> bubblenut,  check the settings.. Mine goes to the system tray. it does not exit UNLESS theres no torrents download/uploading
<Linux_Galore> Momal: you obviously havent prostrated yourself at the church or the open penguin
<Linux_Galore> of*
<Momal> LOL! shut up
<windshear> that doesn't really help me, seems as I have to download it myself...
<Momal> omfg kopete used to be good now it logs into like all my accounts expect for the main one i use as soon as it goes to login with it just crashes WTH
<bubblenut> Ahh yes, I had to check the "show in system tray", thanks Dr_willis
<Momal> this is seriously making no sense... my main msn account crashes kopete when it trys to login :S
* Linux_Galore things about showing Momal the secret Penguinista keyboard shortcut
<Linux_Galore> thinks*
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<Momal> is that going to help kopete O_o
<Linux_Galore> no Im playing with your mind
<Momal> lets try adding a different msn account i have if this logs in im going to kill someone
<Dr_willis> Viva La Revolition!
<matt_> anyone here use aegis-virus scanner?
<Linux_Galore> Penguinsta's carry gnu'zies
<Linux_Galore> matt why
<Momal> its linux...
<Momal> did you just come from using windows?
<Linux_Galore> lol 99.99% of viri are for windows
<Momal> 100% of viri are windows 00.01% of them need windows to infect linux
<Momal> ^^
<matt_> just having problems working it... yeah i was wondering if i could scan my windows PC with a linux virus scanner
<matt_> dun have a virus scanner for my windows PC :(
<Linux_Galore> only reason you would run anti virus in Linux is to make sure you dont forward a virus by accident to a windows machine
<windshear> matt_ of course you can
<windshear> thats what linux scanners are made for :)
<windshear> but make shure your windows partition is writable
<Linux_Galore> thats so true its sad, anti linux stuff in Linux is to scan window problems
<windshear> if using ntfs, best use captive drivers
<matt_> hehehe :) well aegis is having a problem for me.. i start it up and it says it needs to d/l new virus updates.. problem is that it never downloads them - it just says that it does... so every time i start it up it says the same thing...
<matt_> nah im using vfat, ive heard linux has problems writing to ntfs?
<Linux_Galore> matt well you need to point it at a local mirror for the virus sig stuff
<matt_> hmm, how would i find a local mirror?
<m4x1mum> how to use trickle? i tried this trickle -d 40 but it doesn;t work?
<Linux_Galore> matt if your never sure go to the apps home page
<matt_> kk i'll do that.. thanks
<Momal> what do I do if kopete wont login to 1 msn account but will on every other single account >_<
<Momal> its as soon as it grabs my contact list for the account then it just goes bam and crashs >_<
* Linux_Galore pokes another pin in his Momal voodoo doll
<AxL> Dr_willis: I m editing fstab ... what should I write in the option for my fat 32 partition containing windows ? auto iso ?
<Momal> this makes no sense what so how how can every account login and not one :S
<_Shade_> hi there
<Dr_willis> vfat  for the filesystem
<_Shade_> could anyone help me in solving this one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/65783 ?
<AxL> Dr_willis: ok but for option ?
<Dr_willis>   /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     nvfat  defaults,user,users,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_willis> oops typo
<Dr_willis>   /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat  defaults,user,users,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<radanter> hi, can anyone help with a CUPS/Samba problem?
<matt_> lol yeah i have a CUPS problem too now that ya mention it... hehe
<matt_> ive been playing the linux game for over 4 hours today.. i should really give up and sleep i think :P lol
<radanter> I can print fine from local machine and remote kubuntu using cups, but printing from Windows fails
<AxL> Dr_willis: auto for auto on strat up no ?
<Linux_Galore> radanter: theres a windows cups client
<Linux_Galore> radanter: allows you to use a Linux machine as a print server for the window machine
<Linux_Galore> anway time for bed
<m4x1mum> how to use trickle? i tried this trickle -d 40 but it doesn;t work?
<Momal> konversation from new update... after i flushed my .kde wont let me change colors for the nicks and colored test in irc messages :S
<Dr_willis> auto is for the filesystem :) nothong to do with auto-starting
<radanter> Linux_Galore: hmm, ok maybe I should try that. Seems odd that I can't print via Samba though. File shares, etc, work just fine.
<radanter> error seems to be something about opening comms with the printer
<radanter> "open print channel failed"
<AxL> Kate just crashed .. Is there a way to launch it again without rebooting ?
<MDCore> what do you guys recommend as a client for playing "Go" ?
<Dr_willis> run it from the shell? what was you editing?
<Dr_willis> 'launch kate without rebooting' --- is... odd...
<Dr_willis> its just an editor. Why would you need to reboot?
<livingdaylight> MDCore: i recommend cgoban3 which lets you play on KGS
<livingdaylight> MDCore: do you know KGS?
<AxL> Dr_willis: shells tell me it crashed !
<livingdaylight> MDCore: www.gokgs.com
<MDCore> livingdaylight: thanks.. no no Idea.
<AxL> I can not lauch it !
<MDCore> livingdaylight: I read an article about go this afternoon.. now I'm trying to find a way to play it :)
<livingdaylight> there is a go client in repos . use Synaptic or Adept to search for 'go'
<Dr_willis> AxL,  you got bigger issues if Kate is carashing.
<livingdaylight> MDCore: but it is a client for IGS and if you speak English then KGS is way more fun
<MDCore> ok. Yeah.. english is for me :)
<Dr_willis> AxL,  whats the excact error message?
<AxL> I ve just reboot ... I don't know :\
<livingdaylight> MDCore: you got a rank?
<MDCore> livingdaylight: no.. I have heard of go. but today is the first day I've made any move to actually play it.
<Momal> Is it possible Kopete is crashing due to to many contacts.. I only have like 110 at the most loading from the acccount :S
<MDCore> livingdaylight: unless reading the wikipedia article gives one some sort of rank (prooobably not) I'm nowhere ;)
<nomelose> wenas
<DjDarkman> hy ,where can I get a wine?
<DjDarkman> I have a 64 bit processor so the wine repository won`t work
<Dr_willis> Not sure how well wine works on 64bit. may need to compile it.
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AxL> Dr_willis: it is still crashed ... here is the message when I do "sudo kate etc/fstab", type password then Error : "/var/tmp/kdecache-root" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<Dr_willis> when i used wine on my 64bit system - my game ran at 2x speed.
<AxL> link points to "/var ..."
<DjDarkman> tried that
<DjDarkman> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DjDarkman> See `config.log' for more details.
<Dr_willis> AxL,  try sudo rm /var/tmp/kdecache-root
<livingdaylight> MDCore: hey, reading wikipedia prolly gives you a 50k rank - its a start lol
<Dr_willis> DjDarkman,  install the compiler tools. :)
<Momal> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<DjDarkman> have those
<Dr_willis> THen you missed somthing.
<Dr_willis> or wine may need some more dev packages
<MDCore> livingdaylight: hmmm. I'd feel safer playing against a computer.. at least till I worked out the basic rules!!
<DjDarkman> hmm let`s see ,gcc libc build-essentials automake
<livingdaylight> MDCore: oh, there is a good site for that
<DjDarkman> what did I miss?
<AxL> Dr_willis: it tells me rm can not : it is a dri
<Dr_willis> check that log file and see what it does..
<AxL> *dir
<livingdaylight> MDCore: on KGS though you can also play bots - they are robots
<Dr_willis> AxL,  cd to the dir..  cd /var/tmp
<MDCore> livingdaylight: oh cool.. how do I find one.. I've logged in as a guest.
<Dr_willis> Then carefully use rm -rf kdecache-root
<Dr_willis> sudo may be needed
<AxL> Dr_willis: root or my username ?
<AxL> ad is my username
<Dr_willis> AxL,  try as a user.. then with sudo
<AxL> Dr_willis: no , i meant the dir to erase ? ad or root ?
<AxL> As error is on ad ...
<livingdaylight> MDCore: on the kgs site ask there. Basically you look out for it where all the tables are set so to speak
<Dr_willis> AxL,  could just remove the whole dir..
<AxL> Dr_willis: it is not dangerous ?
<Dr_willis> AxL,  thats why you be very carefull
<Momal> DjDarkman: do you have g++ installed?
<Dr_willis> AxL,  your error seems.. odd..
<Dr_willis> that file should of been removed when you rebooted
<DjDarkman> yep ,I`m learning qt and it uses q++ when I compile
<Dr_willis> ls    shows me --> kdecache-root  kdecache-willis
<Firetech> I updated to KDE 3.5.5 (dapper) and now the search field in konqueror is gone, and I can't find any way to get it back. bug or feature?
<AxL> Dr_willis: ok it erased but kate is still crached
<AxL> Kate : communication problm with kate
<Dr_willis> AxL,  could just try a different editor. :)
<Dr_willis> Firetech,  it does seem like its missing
<Momal> DjDarkman: im outta ideas.. I remember I had that error at one stage and I installed g++ and fixed it up... install cpp as well
<AxL> Dr_willis: give me one ... not vi please :)
<DaSkreech> AxL: I
<Dr_willis> AxL,  vi is worth learning. :P
<Firetech> Dr_willis: I noticed you can search fine using the location bar,  but there's no changelog entry about it...
<Momal> cpp, g++, gcc <-- if you have all of them it shouln't have a problem that error seemed to be related to it trying to find the compiling engine
<Dr_willis> install mc and use mcedit
<Dr_willis> mc is SOO handy
<DaSkreech> AxL: Then you have II, III, iV, V
<MDCore> yeah...... just noticed too, no more search bar! o_O
<AxL> Dr_willis: I can not install anything as I need to edit my DNS of my eth card ...
<Dr_willis> mcedit, cream,  fte, nano, pico,  emacs
<Dr_willis> AxL,  now ya know WHY its worth learning vi. :)
<DaSkreech> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<AxL> I don't want console editor ... peqe !!!
<AxL> :)
<MDCore> nano..
<Dr_willis> AxL,  get over it...
<v3ctor> vim has gui ;)
<MDCore> it's console text editing for dummies!
<DaSkreech> AxL: kdesu kate
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  kate is crashing for him
<Dr_willis> which is a bad sign
<DaSkreech> With what error?
<DaSkreech> Has he tried kwrite?
<dude> what is the package installer in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> adept
<v3ctor> dude: adept for gui, aptitude for cli
<v3ctor> or apt-get for cli
<AxL> Trying kwrite (Whaouhh ! I can configure my network with a GUI .. now it works !! Sometimes linux works ... I m happy !)
<DaSkreech> v3ctor: ha ha :-) I just realized his name is actually dude
<dude> tnx
<v3ctor> lol
<DaSkreech> Probably going to have the client pinging him a lot ;-)
<goku> list
<DaSkreech> AxL: You work with it it works with you
* DaSkreech grins
<dude> i installed an application, but i cant find that application
<AxL> Kwrite worked .. I couls edit the file ... but I got a error : "/var/tmp/kdecache-ad" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 ...
<dude> where should i find it?
<v3ctor> what did you install?
<AxL> What is this error ... ?
<dude> 3ddesktop
<DaSkreech> dude:  type 3ds at the command line
<dude> terminal window?
<DaSkreech> AxL: reopen kwrite with sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> can i workaround to a program use other setting directory?
<DaSkreech> AxL: type kdesu kwrite
<DaSkreech> dude: Yes
<kokokoko> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<dude> tnx
<AxL> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DaSkreech> MetaMorfoziS: Eh?
<dude> not found
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want for example to try ff2
<DaSkreech> dude: try 3ddesk
<MetaMorfoziS> but i want to ff2 use other .mozilla dir
<MetaMorfoziS> or .mozilla2 or anything...
<puttlick> Im such a noob at kubuntu, Why can't i create a file in autostar, I think i have to login as administrator but HOW? In konqueror...
<dude> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<DaSkreech> MetaMorfoziS: well for Mozilla it's easy
<Momal> kdesu konqueror
<DaSkreech> dude: What videocard do you have?
<Momal> ^^ in console/run box
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, how?
<dude> nvidia 128 mb
<puttlick> thx momal
<dude> inno3e
<dude> inno3d
<dude> is there something wrong with my vcard?
<DaSkreech> dude: No Your drivers
<DaSkreech> You need to install some things
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> There you go :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone on edgy?
<Dr_willis> Not yet..
* v3ctor is on edgy
<Dr_willis> i plan on waiting a few weekes after its released. :)
<v3ctor> edgy xubuntu though
<puttlick> Momal: Shouldn't I weite sudo konqueror?
<DaSkreech> puttlick: Nope kdesu
<DaSkreech> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<AxL> DaSkreech: I typed kdesu kwrite ... what next ?
<AxL> I just go back to line .
<DaSkreech> AxL: Did you close the other window?
<AxL> Which window ?
<AxL> If kwrite : yes
<Momal> yea use kdesu... lol only use sudo if you want trouble later if you know what your doing :p
<DaSkreech> AxL: Ack. Well open the file make your changes and save
<AxL> DaSkreech: I did
<DaSkreech> Ah ok then...
<AxL> I always heve the error now :\
<_Shade_> anyone here on edgy beta?
<DaSkreech> I don't know what you are doing but you seemed to have a plan
<DaSkreech>  so continue executing it
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: v3ctor is :)
<_Shade_> i got some problems during updates patching
<kokokoko> !fou4s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fou4s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sF|Xemanth> I wonder what causes my Firefox to crash in Dapper all the time
<DjDarkman> grep: /usr/lib/libfam.la: No such file or directory
<DjDarkman> what is this?
<AxL> DaSkreech: I still have the error with sudo kwrite ... With "kwrite" (no sudo), the error is can not write in conf file ...
<DaSkreech> sF|Xemanth: run it from the command line to find out
<_Shade_> could anyone look at this please https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/65783
<sF|Xemanth> when i maximize Fx from taskbar to full size its transparent
<sF|Xemanth> main program window doesn't have anything inside
<DaSkreech> AxL: again I'm not sure what you are doing and what the error is
<DaSkreech> AxL: and use kdesu kwrite
<AxL> DaSkreech: what I m doing is simple : I open kwrite !
<AxL> With the console.
<DaSkreech> AxL: and you get an error?
<AxL> DaSkreech: yes !
<DaSkreech> What is the error?
<MetaMorfoziS> DaSkreech: so how it possible ?
<AxL> Error is : "/var/tmp/kdecache-ad" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<AxL> DaSkreech:
<Dr_willis> is 'ad' your user name?
<AxL> yes
<DaSkreech> MetaMorfoziS: Oh sorry run it with the --profilemanager option and make up a profile. Then it uses a new set of settings
* DaSkreech looks at Dr_willis. Know what that file is for?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  its just a kde cache file
<Dr_willis> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> worked fine for me here.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: can it be blown away?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i tried to have him remove it earlier.. but its COrrect..
<Dr_willis> that dir should NOT be owned by root.
<DaSkreech> so... why is that an error?
<Dr_willis> uid=0 is root.. 1000 is his user
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  no idea.. thats why i said earlier he has 'bigger' problems. :)
<Dr_willis> I could of learned vi by this time. :)
<Dr_willis> Ya COULD try finding that confiog file you want to edit.. and use the "edit as root' menu item
<Momal> Can someone tell me how to remove kopete without removing kubuntu-desktop ?
<Dr_willis> Momal,  just remove kubuntu-desktop - its a meta-pacakge
<Dr_willis> or just not worry about it at all. :)
<DaSkreech> Momal: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> It doesn't actually do anything :)
<Momal> trying to remove it completly then and then everything to do with it then reinstall.. seems it wont login to 1 of my accounts under this login and every other account it does :S
<DaSkreech> Momal: run sudo apt-get remove kopete and I can explain it to you if you like
<AxL> DaSkreech: do you know what this error is ?
<DaSkreech> Momal: run this sudo apt-get purge kopete && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Momal> well im still alive after that so seemed to get rid of it fine lol
<DaSkreech> Should do what you want
<DaSkreech> AxL: No When do you get it?
<AxL> DaSkreech: sudo kwrite
<DaSkreech> And that crashes kwrite?
<hyper> help; I can't kill a process - vmware is acting up and locks somehow... I changed to root but kill -9 PID doesn't work.. any suggestiosn?
<AxL> DaSkreech: no but it is not normal, is it ?
<DaSkreech> It is. it's just a notification
<AxL> DaSkreech: what does that mean ?
<DaSkreech> That the current user of KDE is you but the application is being run by root
<DaSkreech> Just in case you weren't expecting that. Or you had a root console and did not want to run a KDE app as root
<DaSkreech> AxL: Since being root means you can destroy your machine pretyt easily :)
<AxL> DaSkreech: and when I just type "kwrite" , a window opens and tell it is impossible to write on the config file "/config/kwriterc" ? Is it normal ?
<livingdaylight> MDCore: you still there?
<livingdaylight> ping MDCore
<Momal> I have no idea kopete is broken..... wont login to 1 msn account under this useraccount ... as soon as it grabs the contact list it just crashes
<DaSkreech> AxL: /config ?
<DaSkreech> You have a /config folder?
<dude> can i use 3d desktop in ubuntu?
<dude> can i use 3d desktop in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> dude: Yes
<AxL> DaSkreech: "/home/ad/kde/share/config/kwritersc
<kazukisan> -> I have apache working fine, im on linux(kubuntu) and i tried installing php but when i got to like http://localhost/test.php its always asking me to download the file instaid of the server running it, i can go to a console and type php test.php and it works ??
<DaSkreech> Momal: and if you logout and log in as a new user it works fine?
<n5> php -v on console kazukisan
<dude> DaSkreech: how
<DaSkreech> AxL: sure that isn't /home/ad/.kde ?
<DaSkreech> dude: It takes a little working :)
<AxL> yes it is ...
<Momal> yup or login on another user I have i can login to the account fine.. I have tried deleting ~/.kde and I reset everything back up yet still does it :S
<DaSkreech> did you read the page I pointed you at?
<AxL> DaSkreech: it is .kde ... I can not copy paste .. I m not on the linux machine to paste
<DaSkreech> AxL: does that file exist?
<dude> DaSkreech: yes...but im confused
<DaSkreech> AxL: just making sure
<DaSkreech> AxL: Then that is strange.
<AxL> DaSkreech: yes
<AxL> DaSkreech: I got to go ... I ll see that later ... Thanks !
<DaSkreech> AxL: Sure come back though :)
<AxL> :)
<dude> what is the command to show your video card driver
<Momal> DaSkreech: any ideas on my prob :S
<Dr_willis> dude,  you mean what oneyou are using NOW?
<Dr_willis> check the xorg.conf file.
<dude> yes
<Galathal1on> dude: i like ur nick.. :)
<dude> tnx
<Galathal1on> i like to call everyone dude.. now its like.. automatic
<dude> :)
<Galathal1on> :>
<papuyadav> hi
<dude> what is the command to show my vcard driver?
<dude> it seems that im not using the right driver
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> check the xorg.conf file.
<Dr_willis> open it up in an editor and see what the 'driver' line says
<Dr_willis> or use grep. :) if you  are a real man!
<dude> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_willis> how to open it up in an editor/viewer?
<Dr_willis> Bash 101
<DaSkreech> grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<Dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> :) upper case
<dude> terminal window? sorry, first time to use linux
<Dr_willis> of course if you never installed the nvidia or ati drivers... then your card isent using them
<ricanelite> how do i install Flash-Player in terminal?
<Dr_willis> dude,  then i am betting your card is NOT using the comercial/official  drivers
<Dr_willis> dude,  and what is your card?
<fdoving> ricanelite: you can't on powerpc. nothing is usable.
<ricanelite> ahh got you!
<Dr_willis> Poor PPC peoples. :(
<dude> nVidia Gforce 440 MX 128 Mb inno3d
<fdoving> Dr_willis: poor flash users :)
<Dr_willis> dude,  then read/follow the !nvidia guides  to install the nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fdoving> ricanelite: if you really want to test the flash-stuff, you can install the package
<dude> ya i did that but nothing happens
<Dr_willis> dude,  then you did somthing wrong.
<Dr_willis> you did restart x?
<fdoving> ricanelite: libflash-mozplugin
<Dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -->        Driver          "nvidia"
<dude> Dr_Willis: so ahould restart?
<dude> Dr_Willis: so i should restart?
<Dr_willis> K menu --> system --> Konsole  to get to a shell.
<Dr_willis> dude,  you just need to restart X not the whole OS.
<puttlick> Could I run XGL on kde desktop?
<Dr_willis> logout to the KDM screen and then yse alt-ctrl-backspace
<Dr_willis> puttlick,   of couse
<puttlick> Dr_willis: Okay... because it fucks up when i should install compiz
<Dr_willis> puttlick,  i dont advise using eiother of the silly things...  Its useless eye candy
<arejaytee> where do i change my parting message in konversation?
<papuyadav> basanti tum kahan ho ?
<puttlick> Doesn't the compiz apt exist on kubuntu?
<fildo> can anyone assist me with an ipw2100 wifi issue
<nebi> te la envio por ficheor o te la pego aqui
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<papuyadav> hello my friends
<Dr_willis> bbl
<dude> Dr_Willis: ok here's the error : Server not found after waiting 5 seconds. Could not find server.
<Momal> puttlick: compiz is old one to use now is beryl #beryl
<papuyadav> i trying to access vncserver but only thing i am getting is blank screen
<papuyadav> :~/.vnc$ cat xstartup
<Sh4d0x> hi there
<papuyadav> #!/bin/sh
<papuyadav> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<papuyadav>  unset SESSION_MANAGER
<papuyadav>  exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<papuyadav> [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ]  && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out with a tiny problem?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<papuyadav> [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ]  && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %papuyadav!*@*]  by fdoving
<fdoving> papuyadav: please use a pastebin.
<fdoving> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sh4d0x> a friend of mine has a common desktop, connect to wifi by using a wireless usb stick ... kubuntu doesn't recognize this usb wifi thing, what is he supposed to do?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %papuyadav!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<dude> how do i activate 3d desktop
<Sh4d0x> dude: read faq at the homepage
<dude> site?
<Sh4d0x> dude: or read the manual it's easy to setup .. bind the key, config the file and ready
<Sh4d0x> dude: website
<Sh4d0x> dude: http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/
<dude> tnx
<Sh4d0x> dude: yw =)
<Skrot-> How can I access katapults settings?
<trappist> Skrot-: right-click the systray icon
<Skrot-> trappist: Haven't got it in tray..
<Sh4d0x> Skrot-: look through the settings =)
<Skrot-> Sh4d0x: In kcontrol?
<rick_> whats going on with aptitude updates
<rick_> getting allot of 404 errors
<Sh4d0x> has any of you freaky kubuntu users some experience with wifi usb tools? =)
<Sh4d0x> Skrot-: hold on
<Vuen> what's up #kubuntu. i just turned on "Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications", which gets rid of the huge goofy fonts in most non-kde programs.
<Vuen> my question is, why on earth isn't this on by default?
<Sh4d0x> Skrot-: To configure katapult hit control+c (you change the appearance, shortcuts etc.).
<ktosia> hello
<ktosia> I just installed Kubuntu 6.06
<Sh4d0x> love my ubuntu =P
<trappist> Sh4d0x: good stuff.  I didn't know about that.
<ktosia> apt-get install mc reports that there is no such package.... how to fix?
<trappist> ktosia: add the universe repository
<trappist> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<rick_> there a problem doing aptitude updates today...
<Sh4d0x> ktosia: try your resources
<ktosia> how exacly to do it?
<trappist> rick_: us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be jacked
<ktosia> wht to add to souerces.list
<trappist> !universe > ktosia
<ktosia> or how to edit in synaptic
<rick_> jacked ??? you mean hacked
<Sh4d0x> ktosia: sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> rick_: Best to remove the us. part
<Sh4d0x> ktosia: add multiverse
<rick_> great removing
<Hawkwind> rick_: You can use just archive.ubuntu.com or pick a different mirror
<dude> oh god...it seems that i have to do lots of things to enjoy 3ddesktop
<trappist> rick_: by jacked I just mean misbehaving
<Sh4d0x> dude: no it's easy
<rick_> oh
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dude> as a newbie, i am confined
<rick_> have the us. in there for english related items
<Sh4d0x> dude: what makes it so hard for you? i'll guide you
<dude> Sh4dOx: can u help me
<trappist> dude: as a many-year veteran, I found it difficult too.  how hard it is depends a lot on your setup.
<dude> oh thank you
<Sh4d0x> i know shit about kubuntu (i'm using ubuntu... just came by to ask a queston for a friend of mine) .. but i'll try to help you
<dude> Sh4dOx: ok
<trappist> I guess I had so much trouble because compiz-kde just plain didn't work
<dude> Sh4dOx: ok, so what is the first step?
<Sh4d0x> i'm using 3d desktop myself, it's fine, altough I don't use it that much ... some eye candy :D
<trappist> Sh4d0x: language please
<Sh4d0x> trappist: language?
<fdoving> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sh4d0x> trappist: ow you mean s**t  =D
<rick_> is there a irc channel just for KDE or what is the best channel for KDE
<Hawkwind> I want to give compiz/xgl a try, but I've seen so many users wreck their system trying to get it to work, that scares me
<Hawkwind> rick_: #KDE
<rick_> great tks
<Sh4d0x> dude: if you get stuck tell me =)
<dude> Sh4dOx: ok, so what is the first step?
<ktosia> do I need anything besides   main restricted multiverse universe    to havbe mplayer win32codecs etc?
<Sh4d0x> get the package and install it
<Sh4d0x> sudo apt-get install 3ddesk
<dude> i did
<gnomefreak> ktosia: no
<Hawkwind> ktosia: Not really, no
<Sh4d0x> make sure your graphic card is installed fine
<Sh4d0x> then do the key bind thing
<Sh4d0x> or
<Sh4d0x> typ in your command "3ddesk"
<dude> Sh4dOx: ok here's the error : Server not found after waiting 5 seconds. Could not find server.
<Sh4d0x> dude: have you changed your repositories?
<Sh4d0x> it's a multiverse package
<dude> Sh4dOx: how?
<Vuen> Hawkwind, it won't wreck your system.
<Vuen> Hawkwind, whatever changes you make, you can reverse them.
<Vuen> trust me, it's totally worth it; I'm using Beryl now, and it's amazing.
<Hawkwind> Vuen: I know.  I just don't really have the time to have the system break and then go back and fix it at the moment.  I'd rather wait when I really have the time
<Sh4d0x> dude: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> Vuen: You using beryl on Dapper or Edgy ?
<Vuen> edgy
<Vuen> but i had it working on dapper before i upgraded
<Vuen> i used it on dapper for a month or so, then i upgraded and changed from xgl to nvidia-beta
<dude> Sh4dOx: (gedit:7272): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: gksudo when using gedit and this is kde most may not have gedit installed
<dude> Sh4dOx: (gedit:7272): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<gnomefreak> dude: do you have gnome installed?
<Sh4d0x> so you install gedit
<Sh4d0x> or use vim
<Hawkwind> Vuen: I've got the nvidia-beta(9625) drivers installed here currently
<Hawkwind> Vuen: Is there a certain how-to you recommend to follow that is for sure to work ?
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: whats wrong with kedit or kate or any number of them
<Sh4d0x> gksudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> nano
* Momal crys...... kopete crashes on my msn account after it grabs the contact list and only does it under this user account GARRR
<dude> KDE
<Hawkwind> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> dude: ^^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> You should have kwrite installed already since you're using Kubuntu and not Ubuntu
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak: sry i'm ubuntu user ;)  ... just came by to ask a question and willing to help this poor guy =)
* gnomefreak thinks vim or emacs is bad to suggest for new users
* v3ctor thinks everyone should learn vi
<dude> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<Hawkwind> dude: You can ignore that X error
<dude> k
<gnomefreak> dude: it should still open
<dude> yes
<Hawkwind> dude: However, when you get done doing what you're doing, I'll give you a link to fix the bad device errors
<dancemaster> hello
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: there is one?
<Hawkwind> Hello :)
<dude> ok, whats the nxt step?
<Hawkwind> !baddevice > gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty ;)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It's on my forums there :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: However, we need to lobby to get the wacom stuff removed from xorg.conf by default for Edgy+1
<dude> the soirces list is open
<Sh4d0x> dude: you should ad the multiverse sources
<dude> :( how
<Sh4d0x> using easy sources is the easiest way
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Since xorg.conf is created by installed software, wacom shouldn't be there for those of us who don't have wacom at all.  It's quite annoying
<dancemaster> when i connect 2 my vnc server i get a blank screen :-(
<qkr> I can't choose "manage repositories" in Adept...it is gray...can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: very true
<Sh4d0x> dude: i'll link you
<dude> ok
<dude> tnx
<qkr> dude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Who/Where should I bring this up....I'd really like to make this happen
<Hawkwind> qkr: On edgy ?
<qkr> yep
<dancemaster> xstartup file -> http://paste-bin.com/937
<gnomefreak> TB meeting i would think or #ubuntu-devel
<Hawkwind> qkr: Known issue, edit the file manually
<qkr> what file is that?
<dancemaster> when i connect 2 my vnc server i get a blank screen :-(
<Hawkwind> qkr: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dancemaster> qrk:vnc server xstartup file
<Momal> when i login to kopete with msn kopete crashes only on 1 msn account on this user login :S
<Hawkwind> dancemaster: He's talking to me
<dancemaster> pl in the name of salsa pl someone pl help me
<Sh4d0x> dude: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Sh4d0x> after it
<Sh4d0x> replace ubuntu by kubuntu ... should work
<Hawkwind> dancemaster: Patience.  When someone knows and can help, chances are they will
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak: correct me if i'm wrong :)
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop doesnt depend on kedit :(
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: ubuntu is the repo
<gnomefreak> for all
<dancemaster> Hawkwind: Thanks for words of wisdom , i wait patiently like a swan in the pond of chaos
<Sh4d0x> dude: so use the link i gave you and replace the sources in your file by the one you generated
<dude> Sh4dOx: ok, its done
<Sh4d0x> dude: yet try to install the package again
<dude> Sh4dOx: 3ddesktop?
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak: do you know anything about wifi by using a usb stick to connect to a router?
<Sh4d0x> dude: gksudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
<dude> k hold on
<Sh4d0x> i will =)
<gnomefreak> apt-get is text dont use gksudo with it
<dude> ok
<dude> installed
<gnomefreak> and no im not a wifi guy
<Sh4d0x> dude: yet type in your terminale "3ddesk" of "3ddesktop" it should run it ... by that I can give you a small preview ;)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how can I burn an .IMA file?
<fdoving> Sh4d0x: what wifi card?
<Flosoft> does K3B support that?
<Sh4d0x> it will tough only work if your graphic card is correct installed
<dude> Sh4dOx: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: it's not a card, it's a us robotics wifi router ... my friend is trying to connect to it by using a usb stick ... his kubuntu doesn't recognize the usb so he can't connect to his router
<Sh4d0x> dude: your graphic is not installed properly
<fdoving> Sh4d0x: what usb stick? trying to connect to it with a usb-cable?
<dude> :(
<Sh4d0x> dude: nvidia or ati?
<dude> nvidia
<Sh4d0x> dude:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: it's a us robotics "set" router + usb connection stick
<fdoving> Sh4d0x: what's the name and number of the stick?
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: hold on, i call him by phone (he has no internet connection because of his wifi problem)
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: us robotics #5461
<Sh4d0x> sorry he is mistaking
<Sh4d0x> #5421
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: wireless MAXg USB adapter model 5421
<DaSkreech> Skrot-: Alt+Space then Ctrl+C
<ricanelite> can you run OS X on Ubuntu Linux
<Sh4d0x> ricanelite: yes
<Sh4d0x> ricanelite: use vmware
<ricanelite> what type of software you need?
<Sh4d0x> it creates a virtual partion on which you can install os X
<ricanelite> where can I get vmware?
<Sh4d0x> google
<ricanelite> is it hard to do?
<ricanelite> do you have a mac?
<Sh4d0x> http://shadox.ifastnet.com/printscreens
<Sh4d0x> no i don't have a mac
<Sh4d0x> i'm on ubuntu
<ricanelite> wow i love your desktop
<Sh4d0x> thnx
<Sh4d0x> vmware ain't hard to get
<Sh4d0x> i'll link you, hold on
<Hawkwind> vmware.com
<fdoving> Sh4d0x: that's the router, right, what's the name of the stick?
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: ^^^
<Sh4d0x> Hawkwind: thnx for your assist ^^
<Hawkwind> ricanelite: You can also install vmware-player by doing sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: hold on, i'll call again
<ricanelite> whats that?
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: that was the name fot he stick, the number of the router is 5461
<fdoving> Sh4d0x: USR 5421 ?
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> http://www.usr.com/products/networking/wireless-product.asp?sku=USR5421
<fdoving> is it this?
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: yes
<Sh4d0x> that's it, i couldn't get it to work, his kubuntu won't recognize the usb tool, i did looked for a driver ... didn't find anything :(
<Sh4d0x> ricanelite: that's the vmware-player, the name of the package you  need
<fdoving> Sh4d0x: i think he must use ndiswrapper
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: yeah, i was thinking about that too
<ricanelite> okay and that will allow me to run os x on my Ubuntu Linux machine?
<Sh4d0x> fdoving: or using wine?
<Sh4d0x> ricanelite: yes
<DaSkreech> Momal: can you run kopete from the command line and see if it throws an error htere?
<Sh4d0x> it let's you create a virtual partition
<fdoving> ricanelite: mol
<Sh4d0x> on which you can install os X
<Momal> i don't think it does anymore but i'll get you all the output it gives :)
<fdoving> ricanelite: search for and install the 'mol' package.
<fdoving> ricanelite: it'll let you boot the macosx installation.
<Sh4d0x> 'mol' is server + player, right?
<dancemaster> when i connect 2 my vnc server i get a blank screen :-(
<fdoving> mol is a program.
<Momal> OMFG
<Momal> it just loged in and work
<ricanelite> i did'nt find it Adept Manager
<Momal> and i got this weird message from yahoo about networks joing... seems like microsoft was screwing me up
<Sh4d0x> ow, k =D ... i'm using vmware for my windows, so i can photoshop in ubuntu =D
<fdoving> ricanelite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<dancemaster> pl in the name of samba pl someone pl help me
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: it doesnt work
<ricanelite> thanl you fdoving you might be getting annoyed by me
<ricanelite> lol
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: What doesn't work ?
<fdoving> ricanelite: not at all. :)
<DaSkreech> dancemaster: And there is no error?
<Sh4d0x> ricanelite: there are a lot of good tutorials discribing how to use vmware (and how to install it)
<DaSkreech> It just ocnnects?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: commenting out things to diable wacom
<dude_> Sh4dOx: still errors
<dancemaster> i gett empty screen
<dancemaster> xstartup file -> http://paste-bin.com/937
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Define doesn't work if you could....  As in X doesn't start, you still get the errors ?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I've commented the stuff out in my xorg.conf and I no longer get those errors
<gnomefreak> X doesnt start unidentified identifier
<gnomefreak> :)
<Sh4d0x> dude_: o.O
<gnomefreak> i comment them out i dont get X
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: You didn't use that exact xorg.conf on the how-to did you ?
<DaSkreech> Sh4d0x: where did you get that desktop frrom
<Sh4d0x> dude_: what are your outputs?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: Hawkwind no
<rick_> here a question: can one do a upgrade, while have some apps running ? or is it better to have nothing running,(for the most part).
<dude_> Sh4dOx: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: my xorg.config is all kinds of customized
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Hmmm, strange stuff.
<DaSkreech> dancemaster: And the server and client are using hte same protocols?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Customized in what ways ?
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: i'm a designer =) you might find one or more of my works on devianart
<dude_> Sh4dOx: Xlib: i already installed driver
<dancemaster> DaSkreech: yes vnc
<Sh4d0x> dude_: did you installed the right one?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i have adde da bunch of things to get the nivida beta drivers to work
<fdoving> dancemaster: you want to start kde?
<dancemaster> Vncviewer and Vnc server
<dancemaster> fdoving: yes
<dancemaster> xstartup file -> http://paste-bin.com/937
<Sh4d0x> cuz there is a big difference between the cards and the glx packages which need to be installed
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Really ?  I'm using the nvidia beta drivers without having to touch my xorg.conf.  I also use twinview
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> Sh4d0x: Ha ha My friend is asking if the image is open source :)
<yeti> in system settings, when i go into administrator mode, the controls will show up but stay gray, sometimes they will become available after some secondes, but with the file sharing panel, it stays gray
<dude_> Sh4dOx: i think so
<fdoving> dancemaster: ok, just remove the two last lines, and add 'exec startkde' as the final line
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: no it's not open source ... you want it?
<fdoving> dancemaster: i think that should work.
<yeti> -> i cant edit my samba configuration. what do i do?
<DaSkreech> Sh4d0x: Yeah :)
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: i'll put it on my server so you can download it, hold on
<dude_> Sh4dOx: how do u check if u installed the right driver
<fdoving> yeti: how do you try to do it?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i needed it to use beryl when it was just started
<hazard2> with the normal installer CD is there any way to install on a machine with SLIGHTLY less than 192mb ram?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i had to add things to it
<hazard2> (192-16)?
<fdoving> hazard2: try.
<hazard2> I did, the installer tries to load, then mysteriously goes away.
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ahhh, so maybe it's the fact that you have beryl/xgl and all that in there.  That I'm not sure about
<dude_> Sh4dOx: how do i check if i installed the right driver
<dude_> Sh4dOx: how do i check if i installed the right vcard driver
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: This is yet another reason I'm scared to try compiz/xgl/beryl, though I really want to
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i dont anymore but i keep the onfig for other reasons
<yeti> fdoving, kmenu -> system settings -> file sharing -> click on administrator mode -> enter password -> controls will show up, including shared folders table (obv empty) but stay gray, i can't edit anything at all
<hazard2> sigh...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Thought about making a backup of that xorg.conf and trying with a default one to see if it works ?
<gnomefreak> well i would before you request it being disabled
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: sry, they are on my ext3 partition, can't read that partion yet, i'll put it online as soon as possible
<dude_> Sh4dOx: how do i check if i installed the right vcard driver
<DaSkreech> Sh4d0x: Sure :)
<hazard2> even downloading at 700k/sec this is taking annoyingly long.
<Sh4d0x> dude_: have you done exactly what it says in the wiki?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: The only change(s) I've made to my xorg.conf is the fact that I'm using nvidia and twinview.  Other than that, I have a pretty default xorg.conf file
<DaSkreech> Sh4d0x: reminds me of a UT2k4 level I downloaed that allowed you to play in a zelda the Wind wakrer world
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: http://shadox.ifastnet.com/printscreens    i placed a simular online .. check ik out
<dancemaster> i am still blank grey screen
<hazard2> that's tough luck...
<fdoving> yeti: try to run it with Kmenu -> run command -> type: 'kdesu kcmshell fileshare'
<dancemaster> i am still getting blank grey screen
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: i made it based on "ireland" the windows wallpaper, created it with illustrator
<fdoving> dancemaster: are you trying to share your current desktop, or make new sessions for each vnc connection?
<hazard2> dancemaster: trying to do WHAT exactyl?
<DaSkreech> It's nice :)
<Sh4d0x> DaSkreech: hold on, i'll boot in ubuntu brb
<dancemaster> on vncviewer (after restarting or -kill :1 )
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dude_> what is linux-restricted-modules
<hazard2> it seems that kubuntu IS installing running on this machine without enough ram...
<hazard2> but window resizing takes forever &etc
<DaSkreech> dude_: A set of packages that shouldn't be allowed but Ubuntu supports tehm anyway
<dancemaster> http://paste-bin.com/938
<yeti> fdoving, same problem
<dancemaster> xstartup file -> http://paste-bin.com/938
<dancemaster> new xstartup file -> http://paste-bin.com/938
<fdoving> yeti: ok, try to run it from konsole,(kmenu -> system -> konsole) 'sudo kcmshell fileshare'
<yeti> fdoving, same problem
<fdoving> yeti: is samba installed and running?
<Sh4d01> back
<fdoving> yeti: does /etc/samba/smb.conf exist?
<yeti> fdoving, yeah... well, i could still manually edit smb.conf
<dancemaster> pl in the name of mother marry  pl someone pl help me
<yeti> let's try some magic ;) i'll just reboot, does wonders sometimes
<Sh4d01> DaSkreech: it's online :)
<Momal> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26611/ <-- thats the console output and backtrace from kde crash handler
<DaSkreech> Momal: Thought it worked now?
<Momal> it did then I quit and tried to start up and again and it crashed
<Momal> lol
<ktosia> how can I enable network sharing?
<ktosia> so that my PC can work as gate for laptop, I have two eth cards
<Sh4d01> DaSkreech: http://shadox.ifastnet.com/printscreens   you can find it in there :) good luck with it
<dancemaster> when i connect 2 my vnc server i get a blank screen :-(
<DaSkreech> Momal: off the top of my head I'm assuming that one of your friends ahs a weird wacked out freak @$$ buddy name so when your list loads and SCIM tried to handle it ti panics
<dancemaster> xstartup file -> http://paste-bin.com/937
<DaSkreech> Sh4 thanks
<Momal> oo.. i have scim loaded on my other users as well and it logs into the account on them :S
<DaSkreech> Momal: and they have the same buddy list?
<Momal> i'll try to kill scim and see if it will run
<Momal> yea running same account
<Momal> when i tried it
<Momal> other msn accounts are fine just not my main one :S
<Momal> also only happened since update to kopete 0.12.3
<yeti> fdoving, strange, it works now :)
<DaSkreech> Wanna take it up in #kopete ?
<AxL> Re-Hi : My eth card is disable and I can not modify it via gui network setting even if I enter the admin mode :\
<fdoving> yeti: some voodoo magic i don't understand then.
<Tams> hey ho
<yeti> fdoving, well, it works, so everything's fine - but do you happen to know why /tmp is shared by default?
<fdoving> yeti: no idea.
<Tams> A mate installed a Dapper on a HDD on his box and KDE won't boot on mine. How can I reconfigure it so it'd work?
<AxL> How to enable my eth card with a command line ?
<AxL> It is disabled ... It worked before :(
<AxL> It is eth0
<arafat> AxL: maybe 'sudo ifup eth0' ?
<AxL> arafat: command return  too few parameters
<AxL> "too few parameters"
<DaSkreech> sudo ifup -a
<AxL> DaSkreech: same :\
<Momal> ifconfig eth0 up
<Momal> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<MaKaTiGuY> help...
<hazard2> is the installer cd supposed to be cancer-causingly slow?
<hazard2> what dude?
<livingdaylight> Hi everyone
<Momal> did you live O_O
<Momal> you been gone for ages lol!
<dude> i did something wrong with my kubuntu
<dude> crashed
<dude> :(
<hazard2> who are you talking to Momal?
<fdoving> hazard2: if you install on a machine with less memory than supported, yes.
<hazard2> Of course...
<Momal> hazard2: don't worry :p
<AxL> Momal: command returned nothing but eth0 is still disabled :(
<dude> hazard2: i did something wrong with my kubuntu
<DaSkreech> hazard2: Well if you get Cancer then no we didn't intend that at all. If not then yes :)
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig -a
<hazard2> Hrm....
<Momal> AxL: thats really weird more weirder then my kopete just crashing.. that command works for me all the time :S
<DaSkreech> And pastebin the results
<arafat> AxL: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<DaSkreech> Momal: You can have conflicts with it
<dude> hazard2: how do i revert the previous setting of kubuntu
<puttlick> why does it says wrong password when im using su, aint it my root password i should use?
<xavier> hi. how can  i use kppp over ethernet? instead of modem .. using eth0 ?
<fdoving> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dude> pls help
<dude> my kubuntu is busted
<puttlick> so it should be sudo make install?
<DaSkreech> dude: normally the file you edited leaves a copy of itself behind
<xavier> is there no PPPOE client for kubuntu?
<dude> i installed the wrong driver
<Dufresn3> salve raga. Qualche buon samaritano che mi aiuti? Ho lasciato 5 giga di spazio sull'hd per installare windows (devo installarlo per forza per utilizzare programmi tecnici). Come devo procedere?
<AxL> arafat: I have map eth0 in the mapping hotplug ... normal ?
<rober> I can solve the 802.1x. I want to  use the xsupplicant, but failed
<AxL> arafat: : what must be the config to make the eth0 load on start up ?
<felixjet> how to rename files with console?
<dude> DaSkreech: do you know how to fix the problem? like system restore
<DaSkreech> dude: soooo where are you now?
<dude> Xp
<DaSkreech> CLI?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Xal_> Hi
<dude> i cant use my kubuntu
<DaSkreech> What does it do?
<arafat> AxL: mine looks like: auto eth1 (newline) iface eth1 inet dhcp
<denisbr> Is possible install the ubuntu-desktop in the Kubuntu using the CD-ROM ?
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hazard2> FINALLY a 256mb module
<Xal> Is the next linux kernel likely to include jmicron IDE drivers?
<dude> first experience in linux, first crash
<Xal> denisbr, yes
<Xal> You'd need to install Gnome.
<denisbr> Xal How?
<Xal> Its not included on the CD. You'd have to use synaptics or apt to download the gnome window manager.
<hazard2> After testing more than a dozen ram chips from the 'unlabled' pile, I found a working 256...now I should be (better) off.
<dude> hazard2: can i system restor kubuntu?(if thats the term)
<Xal> lol
<denisbr> Xal but, I give the CD of the Ubuntu Dapper
<hazard2> Umm...no
<hazard2> but you could boot off a cd and fix whatever you broke
<hazard2> (usually)
<Xal> Then just install it from there.
<Momal> funnies thing I have heard: can i system restor kubuntu?(if thats the term) | no offence
<AxL> arafat: I did not have the auto .. I had it before :\ I added it. Is there a way to lauch the eth0 right now with a command line ?
<dude> hazard2: install the whole OS?
<xavier> hey when i open a deb package (opera.deb) Ark opens up and yells "the utility is not in your PATH" help!
<|GaiJin|> is there an easy way to set up twinview, so that I can use one monitor as normal, whyile using one to play something in cedega??
<arafat> AxL: try sudo ifup -a again
<dude> hazard2: install the whole OS?
<AxL> arafat: "few parameters" :\ again .. Moreover : "colud not read interfaces file"
<dude> i installed the wrong video card driver
<arafat> AxL: please paste your interfaces file in pastebin!
<Xal2> Is the next linux kernel likely to include jmicron IDE drivers? The new Core2Duo boards are somewhat incompatible with Linux.
<DaSkreech> dude: You can if you like or you can ix it
<DaSkreech>  your choice
<DaSkreech> dude: fix it :)
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<AxL> arafat: well I got to put it on my usb device .. I must mount it ...
<uphill> hi
<dude> DaSkreech: how?
<AxL> arafat: is this normal that a error occurs when I mount it ? "medi/sd" does not exist ... ?
<AxL> sda1
<DaSkreech> dude: What does it do when you boot into kubuntu?
<uphill> i have a sis soundcard onboard and the master doesent do enything, i controll the master over the PCM channel and i want to change it, how?
<AxL> arafat: I mean must I create a dir for all external device ?
<dude> DaSkreech: it brings me to plain txt login
<arafat> AxL: the target directory has to exist,
<DaSkreech> Right so login :)
<DaSkreech> and run irssi
<dude> irssi?
<Momal> probly no X/kde installed or starting up
<DaSkreech> it's irc from the command line
<DaSkreech>  hold on
<arafat> AxL: yeah, create a dir in media and mount your stick into that dir
<DaSkreech>  Does anyone know how to login to a server/chan fomr the command line?
<AxL> It exists in fact .. but I can not see it in media:/
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  in irssi?
<AxL> Is this could be due to driver ?
<arafat> AxL: what does your mount command look like?
<AxL> arafat: I just plugged my device
<denisbr> I add in the sources.list files the CDrom of the Ubuntu Dapper, and executed the apt-get update command, but, the ubuntu-desktop package not is show in the apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop, Anybody help me ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<dude> Dr_willis: because of that 3ddesktop installation, my kubuntu crashed
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Yes but from the command line
<arafat> AxL: err... and nothing happened?
<Dr_willis> dude,   you are refering to XGL/compwiz?
<dude> Dr_willis: hehehe first experince
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  try irssi --help
<DaSkreech> so irssi --server irc.freenode.net  --chan #kubuntu or something like that
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yep
<dude> Dr_willis: i installed the wrong vcard driver
<|GaiJin|> is there a tool for setting up dual screens in X?? or do we only have the writing way??
<Dr_willis> or make a  irssi config file
<AxL> arafat: yes error happens : konqueror : "media:/sda1" does not exist
<AxL> arafat: couls this be a driver problem ?
<dude> Dr_willis: is there a way to system restore kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: so no chan option?
<arafat> AxL: hmm... try to mount it manually: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/<some_directory>
<DaSkreech> dude: Ok reboot into the text login and run irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<arafat> AxL: and.. is it recognized by your system? what does dmesg say?
<DaSkreech> when it comes up type /nick dude
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i recall one... time to rtfm. :P i dont use irssi much at all
<DaSkreech> and then /join #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's almost as  nice as Konversation from what I've seen
<Dr_willis> ill stick with xchat 4.2
<DaSkreech> dude: and we can help you from there :)
<dude> ok, tnx
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I know you will :)
<DaSkreech> dude: write those down if you need to
<Dr_willis> dude,  what video card do you have.. and what did you install?
<AxL> arafat: message is ""media:/ sda1" does not exist"
<dude> nvidia
<dude> i'll never install 3ddesktop again
<AxL> arafat: I tried to moiunt via command line but error : already mount :_
<DaSkreech> dude: It's a noble attempt :)
<arafat> AxL: hmm, what does 'df' say? if it's mounted it should tell you the mounting point...
<DaSkreech> dude: First advice is don't be afraid to fail
<AxL> arafat: I can see it .
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Course the evil thing is I have to go now :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: can You make sure he doesn't freak when he get s back
<DaSkreech> Oh and teach him about a /home partition :)
<AxL> arafat: I can see it with the command but Can not see it in the GUI :\
<AxL> arafat: and mounting point is /media/sda1 ...
<arafat> AxL: but you can change to that dir in command line, right?
<AxL> arafat: sorry I don't understand what you mean ..
<AxL> Change what ?
<Dr_willis> dude  you installed WHAT exactly? the package name 3ddesktop ?
<arafat> AxL: well, 'cd /media/sda1'
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: He's rebooting But it's the video card driver that broke
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: You can ask him again :)
<Dr_willis> so wtf is he going on about 3ddesktop then? :P
<dude> nice window :)
<DaSkreech> dude: I know aint it?
<AxL> arafat: mmmh .. yes ... i got it !! Right ! But why not in the konqueror ?
<Dr_willis> thats just a ugly app-switcher. :P
<dude> ya, i miss my kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: desktop switcher to be truthful
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yea  i think it needs to be removed from the repos. :P its a PITA
<dude> actually, im beginning to hate Xp
<Dr_willis> but that souldent of messed wth anything.
<dude> :)
<DaSkreech> dude: Ok two things. I goot a go but you can switch to a New text login with Alt+Ctrl+F2
<arafat> AxL: no idea.... but you could just put '/media/sda1' in the URL field in konqueror...
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Mail the maintainer
<arafat> AxL: so you can use GUI
<DaSkreech> Dude: you should be able to come back here with Alt+Ctrl+F1
<DaSkreech> dude: play with the alt+Ctrl+F<N> and then come back here
<AxL> arafat: ok .. I have it on my device : question : Should I unmount it before unplug it ?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  its the program itself..  that is the issue.. and the fact its like TOP on the package lists so every beginner sees it.. installs it.. then dont bother reading how to actally use it. :)
<arafat> AxL: yeah, that's always a good idea:-)
<dude> ok
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Yeah I Know I was going to do it myself :)
<DaSkreech> Dude: tried it?
<AxL> arafat: ok .. but I don't know the command line
<dude> what should i do now
<AxL> Can you give it to me please ?
<arafat> AxL: sudo umount /media/sda1
<AxL> Thought it was unmount ...
<AxL> Ah ok
<Dr_willis> there is no N in umount. :)
<Dr_willis> dont ask me why...
<AxL> ok
<DaSkreech> Alright you can leave this window up and login on Alt+Ctrl+F2 so you can run the commands that you are given
<AxL> :)
<arafat> :-)
<dude> ok
<dude> i am logged in
<DaSkreech> I gotta go but hopefully Dr_willis and others can help you get back into your GUI
<Dr_willis> i go to work in like 20 min
<dude> ok, tnx Dakreech
<DaSkreech> First thing is that the config file you changed should havea backup file so ask how to switch back to that one
<dude> oh sorry, no s
<dude> :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: no problem elict help from now like I did :)
<DaSkreech> That's the great part about community :)
<dude> ya there is, but permisiion denied
<Dr_willis> use sudo
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech>  and dude Don't be afraid to fail :)
<felixjet> how to rename ethernet interfaces ? my eth1 must be on eth0
<DaSkreech> But I agree 3ddesk is not the first package you want to play with
<dude> :)
<DaSkreech> felixjet: check /etc/network/interfaces
<dude> traumatic experience
<Dr_willis> 3ddesk shouldent of affected anything. :)
<Dr_willis> now the nvidia driver install.. that can affect things
<DaSkreech> I'm sure it didn't and once he's done he'll have it working
<DaSkreech> But it's still something you won't use in a wekk for al lthe work you put into it
<felixjet> thx DaSkreech
<bbt> how do i get rid of the ghost lock file for adept?
<dude> ok, i use sudo
<dude> and ask for the password
<felixjet> DaSkreech:  i replace eth1 for eth0 and reboot system?
<dude> and back to the command line
<Dr_willis> im not even sure what we are doing.. restoring the xorg.config file?
<dude> yes
<dude> i did that
<DaSkreech> felixjet: or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart your choice
<KDEfanboy> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<AxL> http://pastebin.ca/201155 arafat : here the interfaces file
<Dr_willis> dude,  did what exactly?
<Dr_willis> cd /etc/X11
<bbt> actually let me rephrase where is the lock file for adept??
<dude> yes
<Dr_willis> sudo cp xorg.conf.WHATEVER xorg.conf
<dude> yes
<dude> but nothing happens
<Dr_willis> then you 'should' be back to your original xorg.conf file..  lets check 1 thing.
<Dr_willis> nothing  - is vague..
<Dr_willis> grep Driver xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> -->  Driver          "nvidia"
<dude> ok
<Dr_willis> thats what driver the file is set to use...
<Dr_willis> nv - the non 3d nvidia driver... nvidia = the official nvidia driver
<AxL> arafat : do you see something wrong in it ?
<arafat> AxL: there is no auto eth1.. can you add that line please and try sudo ifup -a again?
<AxL> arafat: of course !!! ..
<felixjet> DaSkreech:
<felixjet>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          /etc/network/interfaces:18: duplicate interface
<felixjet> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<felixjet> /etc/network/interfaces:18: duplicate interface
<felixjet> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<felixjet> :S
<AxL> arafat : same error : few para + could not read ...
<felixjet> mmm i go delete my eth1 first
<felixjet> xD
<dude> should i use sudo?
<bbt> hm back to what caused the adept crash. i cannot 'ok" the vmware-player install under adept??
<Dr_willis> no need for sudo on the grep line
<felixjet> lmao?
<felixjet> i have my net dissabled
<felixjet> and im still connected
<felixjet> o_O
<Dr_willis> dude if the Driver line shows nv. or vesa or somthing other then nvidia - your system shold bee able to start up X now.
<dude> so such file
<arafat> AxL: hmm, that's really strange.. maybe go for a reboot and then tell me the output of ifconfig. sorry, i don't have another idea right now:-(
<dude> no such file
<felixjet> DaSkreech: this dont works :(
<Dr_willis> dude,  you are not in the /etc/X11 dir then
<AxL> arafat: ok .. thanks .. I reboot ...
<Dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fildo> anyone here help with an ipw2100 wifi card
<dude> ok
<dude> what shoul i type
<xavier> hi.. need help setting a custom refresh rate supported by my monitor in kubuntu ... namely 1280x960@68 .. kde is stuck at an eye watering 60 Hz :(
<dude> Dr_Willis: are you there?
<Dr_willis> yes
<Dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dude> Dr_Willis: i did
<Dr_willis> and  did it show a Driver  "nv"   line?
<dude> nop
<AxL> arafat: well still the same :\
<dude> blank
<Momal> might want to get him to run nvidia-xconfig ?
<Dr_willis> you did use "Driver" not 'driver' ?
<dude> Driver
<Dr_willis> in any event.. if you restored the origianl config file  - it should get you to X at least.
<Dr_willis> you are on the console rigt? no X running... if so .. try 'startx' and see if it works
<ricanelite> Im happy!!! So happy that at least I could still listen to my Podcast Segments that i use to listen to on my MAC OS X
<dude> ok
<dude> no device detected
<felixjet> hello?
<felixjet> >.< i need help :(
<felixjet> how can i rename my eth1 into eth0 ?!
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dude> no device detected
<Dufresn3> I have left 5 Gigabyte on my HD to install windows. I fear that if I try to install it, it will format the entire HD, isn't it?
<dude> Dr_Willis: no device detected
<felixjet> how can i rename my eth1 into eth0 ?!
<Momal> don't install windows fullstop :)
<Dufresn3> I need...
<puttlick> could someone help me to find the apt for libsvg?
<Dufresn3> I have to work on some technical programs
<dude> Dr_Willis: are you there?
<dude> Dr_Willis: are you there?
<dude> :(
<benkong2> Can someone tell me what "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)" means when I do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<benkong2> It fails while processing python-gtk-1.2
<dude> Dr_Willis: are you there?
<benkong2> Adept locked up during a dist-upgrade now I have this problem
<felixjet> woa!
<jel> benkong2: what's the problem?  (just came in, sorry)
<benkong2> Can someone tell me what "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)" means when I do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<benkong2> that's it in a nutshell jel
<benkong2> Adept locked up during a dist-upgrade now I have this problem
<felixjet> woa ! i renamed it :D
<dude> Dr_Willis: are you there?
<jel> benkong2: that just means that something before that went wrong.  What other error messages do you get?
<benkong2> jel; Errors were encountered while processing: python-gtk-1.2 sql-editor
<jel> and the errors for those packages?
<benkong2> jel:  there are none
<jel> benkong2: try apt-get install python-gtk-1.2 from a terminal
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<Dr_willis> I got 10 min then i go to work
<Martyo> Is Kubuntu Knot 3 the same as Ubuntu Alpha 3 + KDE?
<benkong2> jel: ok hold on
<jel> it won't work, most likely, just give you the error message
<Dr_willis> doh 5 min
<dude> :(
<Dr_willis> dude,  now whats the issue?
<dude> Dr_Willis: no device detected
<Dr_willis> what device is it refering to and whats saying this?
<dude> nvidia
<LjL> Martyo: no. it lacks the gnome packages, for one
<LjL> Martyo: besides, there's the Beta out, the knot 3 is obsoleted....
<benkong2> jel: let me put this in a pastebin somewhere. The output is just a few lines longer than three. BRB
<Dr_willis> lets look at the !nvidia url
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dude> Dr_Willis: is there a fix option in the live cd ?
<Dr_willis> dude,  the 'fix' is to get a correct xorg.conf set up
<Dr_willis> boot to the console and use
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> and tell it to use vesa, or nv, and that SHOULD get your X back going.
<benkong2> jel: look here http://pastebin.ca/201193
<Dr_willis> Im not sure what you managed to install or break.. setting up the nvidia drivers on a new isntall is a 3 min job. :)
<benkong2> Or anyone else who whishes to help. I welcome and appreciate any help.
<jel> benkong2: ok, hold on
<benkong2> jel: sure k
<Martyo> Is it a good idea to install Kubuntu Alpha 3 or Ubuntu Beta 1+KDE?
<benkong2> I already did " dpkg --configure -a"  it did not fix the problem
<dude> Dr_Willis: its ok
<jel> benkong2: if you mainly want your apt system working again, you can force dpkg to remove python-gtk-1.2 and sql-editor.  If you really need that to work, you could try removing the pygtk.py file from /usr/share/python-support/gobject/ (if in fact it's in there)
<dude> wait
<dude> i'll try to reboot
<dude> exit
<dude> :)
<benkong2> jel: ok I'll try removing them first
<Dr_willis> dude that last command is the DEFACTO command to reconfigure X. :P
<jel> benkong2: OK.  You can maybe rename it so it doesn't clash, and move it back if it doesn't help
<benkong2> jel: BTW any thoughts on why apt wants to remove redcloth irb etc?
<toxidas> hi anybody help i get the following msg
<toxidas> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<toxidas>   compiz-plugins: Depends: compiz-core (>= 0.0.13.54) but 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<toxidas>                   Depends: csm (>= 0.5) but it is not installable
<denisbr> Hi
<zorglu_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in any distro I know
<toxidas> it says broken packages but...? i don't know which
<toxidas> by the way what is csm??
<dude> how do i adjust my scree size?
<zorglu_> toxidas: compiz+xgl are very experimental software. #ubuntu-xgl has been created to help people on it
<toxidas> ok thnx
<dom> hi, uh, where do i set how web links are opened?  right now, any like like http://www.example.com, are opening in quanta+ instead of konqueror
<user____> I need someone to help me configure my wireless card & sound
<dom> so like if i get a link in konversation or kmail, quanta+ opens up
<denisbr> I have the Kubuntu installed and I give add the ubuntu, I add the Ubuntu Dapper CD in the sources.list file, but, the apt-cache search command is not show the ubuntu-desktop package. For tests I add the Edubuntu CD in the sources.list file and the apt-cache search edubuntu-deskop command is show .
<user____> anyone out there that can help me configure this wireless card & sound?
<dude> how do i adjust my screen size?
<zorglu_> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zorglu_> dude: the above link is for you
<rick_> have a major problem with cups, followed a tip on the bug pad to fix this problem and get cups working again, now cups or getting into printer setting is crashing
<jeremiah> Hi all just installed
<jeremiah> I am loving it
<jeremiah> sure beat windoze
<user____> eh, anyone? wireless lan card in laptop & sound not working
<user____> plz advise
<dom> congrats, jeremiah
<jeremiah> TY
<dom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rick_> said to remove /var/run/cups/cups.sock and replace it with 127.0.0.1
<dom> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rick_> cups please
<dom> btw user__, user___, and user____ : you can change your nick by typing "/nick <some nick>"
<jeremiah> Quick question I have mp3's I saved from my windoze system, and I can't get caffiene to play, do I need to convert to a different format
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dom> heh, ubotu is cool
<jeremiah> I am checking it out now
<Shoiab> best Weblogging client in dapper?????????
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dom> people can give answers by prompting ubotu
<Shoiab> with unicode support
<LjL> perhaps try "apt-cache show kicker-kblogger"
<LjL> would be surprised if it didn't support unicode, but
<Shoiab> best Weblogging client in dapper?????????with Unicode support
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mez> !info logjam > Shoiab
<ubotu> logjam: Client for LiveJournal-based sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.1-5 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 892 kB
<jeremiah> Almost three hours online and still no spyware
<LjL> jeremiah: duh, you're on ubuntu... i'd be quite surprised if you got any spyware
<jeremiah> Thats a new record for me having just left winblows
<ricanelite> Will there ever be a Flash player for Ubuntu Linux on a PPC Machine?
<puttlick> how do I give konqueror administrative rights?
<jeremiah> I got a question... there is a little box thing at the bottom of apples that allows you to scroll through a list of programs and they highlight and grow.
<jeremiah> Can I get something similar for linux?
<LjL> ricanelite: apt-cache search libflash
<LjL> jeremiah: the dock?
<jeremiah> yes
<aseigo> puttlick: run it via sudo ...
<jeremiah> My pitful brain was not coming up with the word
<LjL> jeremiah: try "apt-cache show kxdocker" or "apt-cache show kooldock"
<aseigo> puttlick: sort of ugly, but it works =)
<jeremiah> THANK YOU
<LjL> jeremiah: also, you might possibly be interested in "apt-cache show kwin-baghira"
<jeremiah> I will look at that one as well
<jeremiah> ty
<LjL> jeremiah: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/screenies.php
<Shoiab> thanks
<jeremiah> vn ljl  that will come in handy as well
<LjL> jeremiah: also, without having an actual dock of that sort (admittedly, kxdocker is a bit buggy, or was last time i tried), you can right click on your panel, then choose "add new panel" and "external taskbar". then with the right setting of options in the panel configuration, you can have it behave -- if not look -- a bit similar to the Mac dock
<jeremiah> Does anyone know when the latest version of KDE is due out?
<LjL> KDE 3.5.5 just came out
<jeremiah> I was speaking about 4?
<rick_> any guru for cups, please
<LjL> jeremiah: i'm not sure anybody can tell for sure
<sykickvision> isnt' there some other easier way to configure the lan card than to wade through all of the forums?
<sykickvision> wireless lan that is
<jeremiah> ok,  I was just reading up on it awhile back and it seemed to be integrating some real nice features
<Skrot> Riddell: around?
<jeremiah> have a great one everyone, I hope to never use a windows machine again.  Though I would love to have photoshop  *sigh..  Time to learn the gimp
<wizard> so i am guessing the 6.06.1 iso's are busted?
<wizard> i've made 3, from different isos
<wizard> all i get the same error
<wizard> loading isolinux: disk error 32, ax = 4200, drive 9F
<Moataz> hi
<wizard> this so happens to be my second iso burn that turns out this way..
<wizard> why would kubuntu leave broken iso repositories up on the site?
<Moataz> I want to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst, how can i get permission to that?
<_Shade_> i'm getting MD5 checksum errors during apt-get update. What can i do about that?
<v3ctor> _Shade_: i had those all morning also..i fixed it by switching to the uk mirror
<Moataz> can't i modify it?
<wizard> thanks for the help?
<KDEfanboy> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_Shade_> v3ctor can you tell me it's address then, or - better - related sources.list line
<wizard> ubotu: im not being rude :-) i am simply flustered as to how 4 iso's on the kubuntu.org repos are.. well... flawd... and I know i wouldn't mess up 6 isos because 2 other disto isos were created just fine.
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-3 (dapper), package size 309 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<_Shade_> v3ctor: can i pm you some info?
<KDEfanboy> wizard: ubotu is a bot (heh)
<KDEfanboy> wizard: what filename are you talking abaout anyway?
<wizard> KDEfanboy: doh thats right
<wizard> KDEfanboy: i'm simply trying to even get kubuntu to install
<v3ctor> uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<KDEfanboy> wizard: what's the iso filename
<wizard> KDEfanboy: i've made 3 iso's off of kubuntu.org all of which are different sizes and corrupt
<wizard> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<wizard> kubutnu*
<wizard> kubuntu* blah
<KDEfanboy> wizard: did they pass the md5sum check ?
<wizard> didn't even run it
<KDEfanboy> do that
<_Shade_> v3ctor: thanks dude :)
<wizard> im making them on a windows computer
<sven-tek> wie heisst das kde scanprogramm nochmal
<sredna> Kooka, sven-tek
<KDEfanboy> wizard: i've booted that iso with a successful m5dsum without that error
<sven-tek> thanx
<KDEfanboy> actually..
<wizard> KDEfanboy: i am trying a torrent iso now
<wizard> KDEfanboy: it looks like its the right size... so hopefully it will go wit hno error
<sphere> installerade ett tema reluna.kth och fick massa maximize windows sound osv hur tar ja bort ljuden???
<KDEfanboy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<i4get> hmm kde 5.5 is ready...wow
<felixjet> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<steve_> hello all
<steve_> can i just say wow
<felixjet> yea, say wow
<felixjet> lol
<steve_> lol
<felixjet> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<felixjet> XD
<felixjet> i love ubotu
<steve_> ive been struggling  with pcbsd and openbsd
<felixjet> but i think im gonna get banned for using it lol
<steve_> tried kubuntu, and well... wow :-) it works
<felixjet> yea, awesome
<steve_> :-)
<felixjet> say a rare language
<felixjet> !jam
<ubotu> jam: Software-build tool, replacement for make. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5rel-1 (dapper), package size 106 kB, installed size 344 kB
<felixjet> !zw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> zimbabwe help is missing XD
<felixjet> !ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> nigeria too
<felixjet> psss k i stop
<intelikey> ZIMBABWE                                        ZW      ZWE     716
<felixjet> !zwe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zwe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> its missing
<felixjet> on ubotu
<intelikey> !zw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> seems to be
<felixjet> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> china :] 
<felixjet> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> SWITZERLAND                                     CH      CHE     756
<felixjet> what about china?
<felixjet> is not ch?
<moerf> guten abend
<intelikey> CHINA                                           CN      CHN     156
<intelikey> TAIWAN, PROVINCE OF CHINA                       TW      TWN     158
<felixjet> oh, cn
<felixjet> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<felixjet> XD
<Shoiab> from where I download flash player for dapper
<felixjet> shoiab from macromedia site
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shoiab> ok
<felixjet> boy a probar
<jhutchins_wk> adept-updater crashed - how do I re-launch it?
<felixjet> hehe ( i was trying spell checker
<felixjet> thx intelikey
<intelikey> np
<jhutchins_wk> ah, adept_notifier.
<chris_> hi, where can i set the filetype associations (sry i am newb)
<chris_> ?
<felixjet> mmmmmm, how can i use .rar files ?
<intelikey> chris_ right click a file and there is a menu
<felixjet> apt-get install rar *dont works
<intelikey> felixjet install unrar
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chris_> thxx
<intelikey> there is a free version of unrar in the archives
<chris_> has anyone tried the new kde yet?
<cox377> Hello all, i've added a share drive from another kubuntu machine to this one, however when connecting to it under windows it asks for a user name and pass and i  have full rights of the files, however when under kubuntu it just automaticaly opens the drive as a guest
<felixjet> unrar is not on my lists
<felixjet> but my sources.list have universe and multiverse
<intelikey> several have.  and some report a few problems with printing and other prifreal things
<cox377> felixjet: i was just about to ask about rar apps as well
<zorglu_> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<intelikey> In component multiverse,
<cox377> intelikey: is unrar a command line based one as i've installed it ut it's not showing under programs?
<intelikey> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<felixjet> lmao
<felixjet> with apt-get i coulnt get it
<felixjet> but i can with adept
<felixjet> k, i installed unrar-nonfree
<intelikey> cox377 yeah but ark might be able to use it as a backend
<zorglu_> felixjet: unlikely, try again with apt-get and lets bet you find it now :)
<cox377> intelikey: Ummm.. and in newbiee terms that means what ; )
<intelikey> means try just clicking the file in konqueror now.
<Martyo> how do I edit a file owned by root?
<intelikey> i can't test for you seeing i don't have kde installed
<felixjet> k, and now? :S
<intelikey> !sudo > Martyo
<felixjet> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> Martyo: try, kdesu kate /path/to/file
<trappist> or, sudoedit /path/to/file
<chris_> felixjet: you should have run apt-get update , perhaps ^^
<intelikey> !repos > felixjet
<wizard> okay
<wizard> kubuntu installed
<wizard> but kde isn't installed..
<wizard> apt-get dist-upgrade? or something?
<jhutchins_wk> wizard: How did you install kubuntu?
<felixjet> i dled winrar for linux XD
<felixjet> more easy
<wizard> from the CD
<trappist> wizard: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wizard> okay
<wizard> im chowning my home folder first lol
<yuma> hi there!
<wizard> this is fresh from a suse 10.1 install
<yuma> anyone having issues seeing this site http://ju-ni.net/ in konqueror?
<wizard> that REALLY REALLY pissed me off might I add
<yuma> I can't see the main page
<felixjet> chris and intelikey i added universe and multiverse to my sources.list years ago.. lol of course i updated it
<yuma> I just see the header and the footer of the page
<wizard> lalalalala slow chown
<wizard> lol
<wizard> then again i guess chowning 41 gb isn't meant to be fast
<yuma> anyone can confirm?
<DaSkreech> Martyo: hey
<wizard> odd
<wizard> it says kubuntu-desktop is at the latest versino
<kyaneos> hi
<wizard> ah here it goes lol
<intelikey> yuma page loads in links
<wizard> it wasn't booting kde cos i didn't own my own homefolder
<trappist> yuma: I can confirm
<yuma> intelikey, trappist: confirm that works or that doesn't work?
<intelikey> wizard yep always own your home.
<intelikey> yuma the page loads in links
<trappist> yuma: there's a bunch of stuff in firefox that's missing in konqueror
<intelikey> yuma i don't have konqueror
<wizard> apt-get install kernel-source for source?
<wizard> or is it already installed?
<yuma> intelikey: ok! I didn't undertand you the first time
<intelikey> wizard linux-source
<wizard> haha
<yuma> trappist: but I was viewing that page two days ago
<wizard> woops sorry
<wizard> does kubuntu have the tiny-nvidia-installer by default now?
<felixjet> RPM is easy to install ?
<intelikey> !ati
<trappist> yuma: *shrug* apparently they changed something
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<felixjet> just convert to .run and go, right'
<intelikey> felixjet i found it so.
<felixjet> is because i can dl a file in .tar or .rpm
<intelikey> but this is not an rpm distro  this is a deb distro.
<felixjet> and i hate tars u_U
<yuma> trappist: I have just thought of that, haha
<yuma> trappist: I'll ask them if they know
<intelikey> !.deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<intelikey> !.rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<felixjet> quite dangerous'
<felixjet> why?
<jhutchins_wk> I keep getting errors when I start apps from a console:
<jhutchins_wk> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<trappist> felixjet: binary compatibility, you never know where they're going to put things, etc.
<felixjet> so better dl the .tar instead the .rpm ?
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: you can ignore them.  it's from the support for wacom tablets in your xorg.conf.
<jhutchins_wk> felixjet: THe problem is that rpm's assume a different system architecture - libraries and files in different places.
<felixjet> ic jhutchins_wk
<jhutchins_wk> trappist: Thanks, and that is SO STUPID!  Why do we force wacom support for the 0.0001% of people that have them?
<jhutchins_wk> It's a problem in Gentoo too.
<trappist> jhutchins_wk: I agree, but it doesn't break anything, it's just annoying
<jhutchins_wk> felixjet: Even on rpm based systems, if you install an RPM that's meant for Mandriva on a Fedora system, you can completely hose the system.
<wizard> hmmm
<wizard> the nvidia guide doesn't make sense
<wizard> i can't find the "synaptic package manager
<wizard> is that gudie to installing nvidia drivers outdated or something?
<CVirus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> wizard no it's writen for ubuntu  not kubuntu
<CVirus> wizard: let me check
<intelikey> note the   K in kubuntu
<intelikey> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<CVirus> wizard: you could use adept ^
<CVirus> anyhow
<CVirus> !universe
<intelikey> you can install and use synaptic if you'd rather
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wizard> i got an error while running nvidia-glx-cinfig enable
<CVirus> wizard: do you mind sharing it with us ?
<wizard> "this script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe this is not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command"
<intelikey> <wizard> i got an error while running nvidia-glx-cinfig enable <--- renders no help.  however if you would have just posted the error it might
<wizard> "md6sum /etc/x11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf/md5sum"
<intelikey> so do that.
<intelikey> without the "
<wizard> i edited it myself
<intelikey> yes and thus it's not default  so you need to
<wizard> and boom, working nvidia drivers
<intelikey> md6sum /etc/x11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf/md5sum
<trappist> md6sum?
<CVirus> !
<intelikey> trappist i just copied and pasted the eariler post.  but yeah. good point
<wizard> okay ran that
<wizard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mart> hi, anyone remember if an MTA was in dapper?
<mart> in the default release, I mean.
<wizard> i want ot use the xine engine on my amarok player with mp3
<intelikey> so use it.
<CVirus> wizard: install amarok-xine
<CVirus> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<intelikey> !amarok-xine
<ubotu> amarok-xine: xine engine for the amaroK audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 172 kB
<jhutchins_wk> Hm.  Every time I start a new session, I don't have sound.
<CVirus> jhutchins_wk: and what do you have to do so that sound works in that new session ?
<jhutchins_wk> Trying to remember...
<jhutchins_wk> GOing into system settings seems like it was part of it...
<wizard> says its already installed.
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, test sound works, but nothing from amarok...
<CVirus> wizard: launch amarok ---> menu bar ----> configure amarok
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, I have sound.  Maybe it's just a bad stream.
<wizard> it says amarok-xine is installed but its not playing mp3's still
<wizard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> wizard: read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<CVirus> wizard: install libxine-extracodecs .. and please read the page too
<wizard> where does apt-get storei ts config files so i can allow universe and multiverse? its been a wihle
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, dead stream.  The fake "analyser" in amarok fooled me.
<CVirus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CVirus> wizard: ^
<CVirus> wizard: /etc/apt/sources.list
<wizard> thanks
<CVirus> no problem
<justaguy> Is there a kubuntu edgy forum?
<justaguy> oops....irc
<matteo> do anybody know how to activate the tap-and-drag function on a laptop ?
<hazard2> Is there a version of VLC for kubuntu?
<CVirus> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CVirus> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wizard> hmmm
<wizard> how can i change what device alasa is using as my default audio?
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Why don't we just edit the !nividia page to reflect Kubuntu's walkthrough?
<dad> multimedia system selector is a good start
<wizard> where can i find that?
<CVirus> DaSkreech: sounds like a good idea ... I just dont have a machine with Kubuntu + nvidia
<dad> its in preferences but you might need to enable it via "alacarte menu editor"
<dad> im using nvidia mx4000 on kubunto desktop with beryl etc etc etc
<laervian> hi everyone
<wizard> lol i certainly don't see it
<laervian> does anyone know how to add startup applications in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> hi dad
<wizard> you guys gotta kinda dumb down some stuff for me im from suse where everything was simply YaST2
<wizard> dad: what is alacarte menu editor"? and is there a way i can launch thisp rogram from the terminal?
<dad> open alacarte menu editor and go to sound and video OR mabey prefs and click on the choice and a further menu comes up...something like that
<wizard> where is alcarte?
<DaSkreech> wizard: Right click on the K menu
<DaSkreech> -> menu editor
<CVirus> laervian: ~/.kde/Autostart
<dad> alacarte menu editor is an app installed on ubunto by default for editing your menus
<CVirus> laervian: right click ---> create new ---> link to application
<CVirus> dad: this #Kubuntu
<wizard> mp3 support is kicking my butt
<laervian>  CVirus: oh is that it? Thank you!
<CVirus> laervian: no problem
<laervian> wy wizard?
<CVirus> wizard: what is your problem ?
<laervian> amarok works great
<laervian> with mp3s I mean :)
<dad> If you have trouble finding some apps you`ve installed THATS where to start to see if it needs enabled....next i install the debian menu which shows everything bar the kitchen sink
<wizard> the ubuntu guide
<zblach> so, um, when can we expect a full release? beta seems pretty stable
<zblach> :D
<wizard> what package do i need to install to enable xine mp3
<wizard> no ! links please, someone just tell me what to install
<zblach> gstreamer0.8-good
<CVirus> wizard: no one is gonna spoon feed you
<zblach> oops
<wizard> i like xine better than gstreamer though.
<jhutchins_wk> Where do you change the keyboard map/rules file?
<CVirus> wizard: by the way .. I already gave you the name of the package
<DaSkreech> wizard: libxine-extracodecs
<wizard> i did that
<wizard> gives an error
<zblach> well, read the error
<zblach> and parse it
<T3hWiz0rd> okay this i wizard on the kubuntu box... heres the error it gives me
<DaSkreech> wizard: What error?
<T3hWiz0rd> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<T3hWiz0rd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<T3hWiz0rd> is only available from another source
<T3hWiz0rd> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<dad> ARHHHHH....just tippled...excuse the error....im using kubunto desktop on ubunto....new to pc`s full stop
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Enable multiverse
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: i thought i had
<T3hWiz0rd> the multiverse is enabled in sources.lst
<DaSkreech> You are using the command line or adept?
<T3hWiz0rd> cli
<dad> SO is there the best place to come when i break it all and the forums have had enough of me
<dad> is THIS even
<DaSkreech> ok sudo apt-get updatea && sudo apt-get isntall libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> doh
<DaSkreech> ok sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get isntall libxine-extracodecs
<dad> get automatix.......put yer feet up
<DaSkreech> dad: Yes
<DaSkreech> Automatix es evil
<dad> good stuff........
<danny500> how do I set up Thunderbird mail program to use my hotmail account?
<T3hWiz0rd> same error DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Then you don't have multiverse enabled
<dad> When you`ve only been on a pc a few months automatix rocks
<DaSkreech> dad: Ahhh No then is when you need to learn!!
<dad> im just lazy
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: can you check tow things for me?
<DaSkreech> two
<danny500> anybody?
<DaSkreech> dad: Much better you say that :)
<danny500> v3ctor, you here?
<DaSkreech> danny500: Far as I know Microsoft stopped offering that
<danny500> offering what?
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: whats that
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: im ready
<tof> hallo
<dad> my wobbly windows and multi OS`s all work so im not doing tooo bad after only sitting down at an xp to play pacman in march
<DaSkreech> access outside of outlook
<DaSkreech> dad: Excellent
<danny500> really, that sucks
<danny500> but how would I set it up anyway;'s?
<danny500> if they did
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: ok open /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the line that has multiverse on it here
<tof> could someone help me about a message on kopete (on kubuntu) ?
<dad> suprised you aint heard "MA SCREECHING".....lol
<DaSkreech> Make it a pop account But they stopped ofering that unless you pay them money
<danny500> just ask the question
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danny500> ok and what do i put for the incoming server address?
<tof> kopete complains there is no samba server on localhost. this did not happen on previous fedora. how can i stop / unconfigure, or at least, why use samba for kopete ?
<danny500> www.msn.com?
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: That's the problem :)
<T3hWiz0rd> whats wrong? lol
<DaSkreech> find one withou the dapper-backports
<dhq> tof what the problem
<dad> i got fed up installing xp from a dusty old i386 cd and a floppy disk so went looking to see what the odd 10% used....and here thay all are
<DaSkreech>  You should have one like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<danny500> install samba then
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: can i copy and paste that one?
<DaSkreech> dad: Hows it feel being odd?
<danny500> yes
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: It should be in the file already
<DaSkreech> With a # at the start
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: its not
<tof> well, kopete stops every minute to complain. and why install samba server to chat on jabber ??
<DaSkreech> Then you can use that one
<DaSkreech> tof: What does it say?
<danny500> so it will stop whining thats why
<danny500> so install samba and prob solved
<tof> it says "winpopu : connection to localhost failed. is your samba server running ?"
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: getting the same error even after adding the one you gave me
<DaSkreech> tof: How did you configure kopete?
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<T3hWiz0rd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tof> danny500 :install samba to use jabber ... sounds like a microsoft solution ... understanding would be great
<T3hWiz0rd> is only available from another source
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/soureces.list file?
<T3hWiz0rd> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<dad> my missus is starting to get worried ..all the talk about "gimps" and B.U.M`s is getting her suspicious..But other than that Ubunto and its foks is great stuff
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: yeah sure
<T3hWiz0rd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<danny500> lol if it works then it works
<tof> DaSkreech: i just added a few accounts
<DaSkreech> dad: wait till you start raving about kate!!
<intelikey> aspell error:   Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US".
<trappist> T3hWiz0rd: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<danny500> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<trappist> !multiverse > T3hWiz0rd
<danny500> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: as soon as i install firefox lol
<danny500> thats how you do that
<dad> DONT........Thats an ex`s name!!
<danny500> 1thunderbird setup
<danny500> !thunderbird setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thunderbird setup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<felixjet> !bill gates
<danny500> !thunderbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> xd
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<danny500> lol
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<danny500> !skating
<DaSkreech> YOu can play with the bots in private
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> why not here?
<DaSkreech> danny500: try /msg bot skating
<danny500> !why not here?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why not here? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26663/
<felixjet> because u will get kicked
<DaSkreech> danny500: cause I can't see people asking for help which is waht here is for
<felixjet> XD
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: paste for you :-)
<trappist> danny500: please to be cutting it out.
<danny500> !msg bot skating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg bot skating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> didn't work
<felixjet> use / not !
* tof goes unconfigure and reinstall kopete and pray a bit
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: i also need to know how to change my sound input device
<danny500> use what?
<felixjet>  /msg ubotu <word>
<tof> bye :)
<DaSkreech> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe should have a multiverse at the end
<danny500> o ok
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<danny500> !steve jobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about steve jobs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> oh well
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: take out the universe line?
<intelikey> aspell error:   Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US".     any somebody knows nothing about it ?
<DaSkreech> danny500: stop doing that
<danny500> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: No
<danny500> ok
<DaSkreech> danny500: You can play with the bot just do it in private
<danny500> see that, bots don't know how to laugh
<danny500> lol
<danny500> ok
<danny500> how do I do that?
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: i just need to know where in the system i change my hardware selection
<DaSkreech> type /msg bot hello
<danny500> msg bot hello
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: either kcontrol or System settings
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: its defaulting to my onboard sound
<danny500> nothing happened
<DaSkreech> danny500: with the / before msg
<danny500> o ok
<T3hWiz0rd> i am in system settings and that brings up arts. My card doesn't need arts
<intelikey> danny500 don't act dumber than you are.
<danny500> sorry can't help it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<felixjet> XD
<danny500> the new microsoft keyboard came out eh
<dhq> is edgy safe
<dhq> now
<felixjet> trappist:
<trappist> dhq: not officially
<felixjet> .!kick danny500
<felixjet> xD
<danny500> It only has three key's, ctrl alt delet
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: one problem at a time
<DaSkreech> added multiverse saved and did an update?
<trappist> danny500: maybe you'd be happier in #kubuntu-offtopic
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: the libxine stuff installed now... now is to make the sound work
<DaSkreech> dhq: Nope :)
<danny500> thanks
<danny500> but this room doesn't have a topic anyways
<DaSkreech> !topic
<danny500> never mind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> hmm
<felixjet>  /topic #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Oh right :)
<felixjet> ^
<felixjet> ^^
<danny500> is there a thunder bird topic?
<dad> topics.........full of nuts
<DaSkreech> dad: That would be the tropics
<danny500> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: now how to i set alsa to play on my sb
<dad> NO...TOPICS:-)...you need to live in uk to understand the joke...sorry
<DaSkreech> danny500: http://www.digg.com/software/Check_Hotmail_and_Yahoo_e-mail_in_Thunderbird_
<danny500> theres only one nut here and thats me lol
<danny500> ok thankx
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: You get no sounds at all?
<T3hWiz0rd> nope, its defaulting to my onboard
<dad> I MUST disagree.....you`se aint had a load of mE yet
<|xchat|> !vb
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: im trying to disable that device lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> anyone here knows how to put the aMsn icon in the bar (tray icon?). well, near the clock
<felixjet> its bugged, the program is there but not the icon, its just a blank zone
<danny500> right click on the toolbar and go to add to panel
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Ahh  Umm gimmie a moment
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Have you looked under sound in System Settings?
<danny500> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: yes, thats to turn arts on though... I really don't wish to use arts if I can avoid it.
<dad> somebody getting lost????
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: I meant to switch your audio device to somethign new
<danny500> ???
<jhutchins_wk> I'm not getting any sound from this stream: http://129.237.213.240/asxgen/wmtencoder/kpr2.wma.asx
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: how? in the system preffs menu it only goes to arts
<jhutchins_wk> It has worked before though.
<jhutchins_wk> Any idea what the problem might be?
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Where are you talking about?
<dhq> trappist: but it is safe to upgrade rite
<chris___> hi, how can i create a snapshot?
<DaSkreech> Print screen
<trappist> dhq: not officially.  it went pretty well for me.
<chris___> ah thx
<DaSkreech> dhq: Don't do it on a production machine. Other than that go right ahead
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: i am trying to change the default output device is all
<dhq> i am on a centrino laptop
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Yes and you said in the system prefs menu. Where is that?
<DaSkreech> dhq: Good for you!
<felixjet> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: system settings
<felixjet> how to tar?
<felixjet> tar -XXX ?
<dhq> DaSkreech: so it will work properly i had sound driver problems in drapper will it be solved in edgy
<felixjet> to untar i mean
<DaSkreech> tar xzf file.tar dir/to/tar
<DaSkreech> tar czf filetountar.tgz
<dad> System settings>sound & multimedia>hardware for the sound chap
<felixjet> why x ?
<flaccid> !find smart
<ubotu> Found: libgdome2-cpp-smart-dev, libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a, smartdimmer, smartmontools, gsmartcard (and 12 others)
<felixjet> ah
<DaSkreech> dhq: maybe :)
<dhq> pl thanx
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: and this is under hardware?
<dhq> ok thanx
<flaccid> !find smart > flaccid
<T3hWiz0rd> no, theres nothing about sound under hardware
<DaSkreech> No System settings -> Sounds and Multimedia -> Sound system - > hardware
<flaccid> kde sound system is not required :)
<dad> select the audio device function
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: thats there but thats arts man, i don't wanna use arts
<felixjet> lmao my console is showin tons of chars !
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: All it sasys is arts?
<felixjet> DaSkreech: u sure is czf?
<DaSkreech> says
<DaSkreech> felixjet: x to extract and c to create
<felixjet> this is a .tar.gz
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: i wish it had a sound device configuration like YaST2
<DaSkreech> Maybe it will one day :)
<T3hWiz0rd> i'll go disable it in bios
<T3hWiz0rd> then ti will be forced to use that device
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: But under Select Audio device all it says is arts?
<T3hWiz0rd> desti: when i go to that
<T3hWiz0rd> hold on
<felixjet> how to kill a shell console?
<felixjet> whats the process name?
<T3hWiz0rd> h ave it set to ALSA
<T3hWiz0rd> but it doesn't ask for a hardware device.
<mato> hi people! Can anone help me with Kdevelop?
<flaccid> !ask > mato
<DaSkreech> felixjet: type exit
<mato> sorry I am first time on IRC...
<dad> snap
<felixjet> yay but it crashed
<felixjet> is showing me tons of chars
<DaSkreech> Is this Konsole?
<flaccid> how can i get ubotu to show all the results of a !find
<felixjet> DaSkreech:
<felixjet> no
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: i'll just disable it in bios
<DaSkreech> felixjet: Well then kill hte pid
<T3hWiz0rd> brb
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Ok :0
<mato> ubotu is a man?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a man? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> >.< i typed tar -z thats why crashed
<Dangerous> Q? Kubuntu boots and then hangs starting X ATI Radon 7600
<felixjet> !kubuntu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> 22:18]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu. - <<<
<felixjet> XD
<dustin> dangerous: livecd or install?
<DaSkreech> Did it owrk before?
<Dangerous> live
<Dangerous> no never
<dustin> when you are at the livcd menu
<DaSkreech> ok
<dustin> hit f6 and delete the part about quiet splash
<KDEfanboy> wow ubotu, tsk tsk
<dustin> itll boot up, try to hit X, crash back to console
<dustin> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dustin> and change the driver ati to vesa
<dad> Any of you guys know how to set the zoom for the cube in beryl settings manager so it goes into the distance so to speak???I can seem to get my head round the different settings
<DaSkreech> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<dustin> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dustin> and you should be good to go
<Dangerous> ok thanks
<dustin> that is a stopgap solution ^ once you install you can configure the fglrx driver
<dustin> gl
<DaSkreech> dad: Umm I think it's distance either in the cube setting or in the rotate settings
<Dangerous> when it hangs the entire systems hangs
<Dangerous> cant escape
<dustin> yep i know whatcha mean =) i have the same deal
<dustin> (i think)
<Dangerous> it's a bad deal
<dustin> indeed
<Dangerous> have you tried playing with the frame buffers
<dustin> 1 sec
<franco> ciao
<DaSkreech> LIke the LiveCD kernel panics0.1 seconds in to the boot on two of my machines
<intelikey> aspell error:   Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US".      anyone can advise ?
<wizard> kubuntu doesn't reboot properly for me
<dustin> do you mean you tried restarting it and taking out the quiet splash part and it still is locking up?
<wizard> when i hit reboot it turns my monitor off and idles...
<wizard> and thats ALL it does
<Dangerous> nope not yet
<wizard> i have to hard reboot
<wizard> just to let you guys know
<dustin> im not sure why its broken, but once you set it to vesa you can get it all installed, then install fglrx afterwards
<dustin> thats what ive done, just today actually, its very smooth
<Dangerous> will try tonight
<dustin> good luck
<wizard> anyone got any answers as to why kubuntu doesn't reboot? just seems to go idle?
<intelikey> wizard there is some bios taht require a slightly different reset code.   google   or a search in the kernel docs can explain
<wizard> all other linux distros reboot fine
<intelikey> wizard i'm telling you. it's a kernel thing.
<wizard> intelikey: okay, i just don't get how suse is usnig the same kernel and it reboots fine
<intelikey> cause suse built the kernel with different op sig  than ubuntu did.
<DaSkreech> wizard: I doubt it's the same kernel :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech i think he meant same kernel version.
<wizard> DaSkreech: yeah
<wizard> i'll deal with that later...
<wizard> i gotta run to work
<wizard> DaSkreech: i had to disable every other device before it would go to that... which makes me mad
<intelikey> but it's all in the kernel config
<wizard> but i'll deal with that later, theres gotta be a manual way to delete those devices
<felixjet> a installation is asking me one thing that i dunno
<DaSkreech> wizard: I'll check for it
<felixjet> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<felixjet> kernel?
<felixjet> what directory must i enter'
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Is there a KDE way to specify a specific device?
<dude> how do u make a shortcut to you desktop
<intelikey> wizard but *buntu kernels have the SysRQ hot keys enabled   you can   SysRQ+alt+b    one should SysRQ+alt+u first to make sure that / is ro  for instance.
<DaSkreech> felixjet: did you install kernel-headers?
<intelikey> DaSkreech device ?
<DaSkreech> dude: hi
<felixjet> apt-get install kernel-headers?
<felixjet> xD
<DaSkreech> intelikey: If you have three sound cards in your machine and you want to use one as your main sound device
<DaSkreech> felixjet: yup and the installer should be good after that
<dude> Daskreech: hello
<DaSkreech> dude: Add a launcher
<dude> Daskreech: my pc is wierd
<intelikey> DaSkreech idk  prolly.    look in alsamixer settings   or in the arts config
<archangel_> shalom folks
<dude> Daskreech: everthing is running fine
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Shalom
<dude> including 3Ddesktop
<dude> heheheh
<DaSkreech> dude: Yeah! Who does your PC think it is!
<DaSkreech>  Working with no problems! The nerve!
<intelikey> archangel_ Aleichem
<dude> heheheh
<dude> ya
<dude> thanks daskreech
<archangel_> I have a warning sign that popped up on my desktop over my clock and it wont go away
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Where now?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: What made the sign?
<archangel_> about a router/firewall
<intelikey> DaSkreech i don't have kde installed..... ah, mind asking someone that does ?
<marteaudor> anybody use trendware TEW-424UB usb wireless?
<DaSkreech> Who here uses KDE? :)
<archangel_> no Idea just popped up and I click on hide and it wont go away
<felixjet> DaSkreech: :( still no directory
<felixjet> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<felixjet> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<felixjet> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<dad> moi...Kubunto pc and kde\gnome pc with wobbly windows
<intelikey> archangel_ what is the message ?
<archangel_> DaSkreech: "if you have a router /firewall, please check that you have port 65468 UDP open. Decenteralised tracking requires this."
<Tal> y0
<intelikey> felixjet if you have kernel source installed there should be a version number /usr/src/linux$(uname -r)/      for example
<felixjet> yay
<Tal> anyone point me to a manual on how to instal a wireless router :)
<felixjet> intelikey:  fixed already ty
<Tal> ive had a little google, but am having problems.
<felixjet> i should read google before >.<
<DHGE> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tal> :(
<intelikey> i started to read google one time.  but i gave up on page 4097382
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Running ktorrent?
<archangel_> not sure. its covering my system tray
<archangel_> lol
<dad> if patience is a virtue....be a virtuoso......a google fan
<archangel_> I DID have is open last night but I thought I closed it out
<flaccid> impatience is a gift
<archangel_> ALT+TAB doesnt bring it up
<Tal> ktorrent ftw
* intelikey is gifted flaccid 
<flaccid> has anyone elses konsole font gone darker after upgrading to kde 3.5.5
<dad> its a whole bloody xmas in this mad house with my 5 kids
<archangel_> dad: ooohh, my prayers are with you
<dad> He he...it`s the scottish missus thats the REAL trouble
<DaSkreech> dad: so you DID have your name legally changed to your nick :)
<intelikey> aspell error:   Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US".     anyone ?
<archangel_> lol
<Tal> mm think i found something might bbs!
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Maybe you don't have english in US?
<intelikey> DaSkreech well i know that.  but what about the computer error ?
<intelikey> :)
<dad> no thats just my logon...my real name is XPOD........because my XP O.D`d after 4 months of me breaking it and so i discovered ubunto
<DaSkreech> What threw this?
<archangel_> lol
<intelikey> echo word | aspell -a
<DaSkreech> dad: Welcome to many more breaks :)
<sexie> hey guys
* flaccid wonders why ubuntu doesn't include smartmon
<intelikey> echo word | aspell -a  >>>Error: No word lists can be found for the language "en_US".
<sexie> I installed ubuntu last night and in windows it stills shows the old information
<LjL> flaccid: well, no reason to include it unless you also include a decent accessible graphical interface for it... i suppose
<DaSkreech> intelikey: check if you have that installed?
<intelikey> have what installed ?
<intelikey> echo ?
<DaSkreech> sexie: You expected Windows to update?
<intelikey> lol
<DaSkreech> echo is a shell builtin
* tk is away, afk [l/ off] [p/off] 
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<intelikey> actually it's an app   /bin/echo
<DaSkreech> really?
<flaccid> LjL: i guess so
<DaSkreech> type echo
<DaSkreech> then send me money :)
<LjL> intelikey: actually it *is* a shell builtin in bash
<sexie> DaSkreech; the [partition in which I installed ubuntu is stil shown under windows and the files that were there earl;ier are still therer.
<dad> 2 months so far,5 re-installs,countless "xorg.conf`s" and i still dont know my alsa from my oss....but am loving every minute of it..Just pissed i never found it sooner
<intelikey> ls -l /bin/echo
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15K May  5 12:50 /bin/echo
<intelikey> duh
<LjL> intelikey: yeah, that doesn't mean it's not a builtin though
<DaSkreech> intelikey: type echo
<DaSkreech> That's the actual answer
<LjL> intelikey: it just means that, *if* you use a shell that doesn't have it as a builtin, you *also* have an actual command in /bin
<flaccid> LjL: is there a frontend anywhere for smart?
<intelikey> DaSkreech typing echo does nothing but move you down one line
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nooo
<LjL> flaccid: not that i know of unfortunately
<DaSkreech> type in <type echo>
<flaccid> echo "foo"
<DaSkreech> To tell you what type of a command echo is
* sexie wonders if anyone can help me
<intelikey> /bin/echo is /bin/echo
<max_> does anyone know of a way to unpac 7z's besides p7zip, or can anyone help me get p7zip working
<DaSkreech> sexie: I think that maybe it's a different partition?
<dad> as long as you dont want your shopping carried
<DaSkreech> intelikey: don't get smart :)
<flaccid> max_: i think you should try somewhere else.
<max_> i have looked all over the net
<archangel_> rebooted...  fixed problem
<sexie> no dear.
<intelikey> DaSkreech hmmmmm   so see if what is installed ?
<flaccid> max_: maybe you have a corrupt archive
<sexie> do you think I'm a noob?
<max_> ive Dled multiple archives
<DaSkreech> an dictionary pack for aspell
<DaSkreech> sexie: No But if you can access the files then they are there which means that ubuntu didn't format the drive which I find unlikely
<dad> noobs rule
<DaSkreech> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LjL> sexie: i just can't think of a plausible reason why the very same partition you have ubuntu installed on could be shown in Windows as a valid FAT/NTFS partition
<DaSkreech> Seems the only thing ubotu doesn't know is Kubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> LjL: With orking files
<DaSkreech> working
<max_> flaccid: do you know any other programs that upack them?
<Al> Hello. I'm sure you get this a lot but I can't install cedega due to dependency on xlibs. Is this an old cedega I've been given?
<flaccid> max_: i answered that yesterday
<LjL> Al: yes, it's for breezy, and you have dapper.
<sexie> it still shows the same partiion as FAT32
<max_> Ark dosnt do it
<Al> OK cool thanks
<LjL> !cedega > al
<sexie> it installed in 15-20 mins though
<intelikey> DaSkreech next time i over look something so obvious just point at echo.......
<flaccid> max_: did you try ##linux?
<DaSkreech> sexie: Sounds about right
<intelikey> :)
<max_> in a terminal?
<DaSkreech>  sexie: And you logged into Linux?
<flaccid> max_: no irc
<max_> no
<max_> ##linux
<Al> ta ljl I'll read up and stuff
<flaccid> i told you that yesterday as well
<sexie> DaSkreech; yep it showed the copying too.
<flaccid> max_: /join ##linux
<max_> [15:49]  [Error]  ##linux: Unknown command.
<intelikey> i expected aspell to depend on an aspell-<lang> package  it obviously doesn't.
<bluch> !serverlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serverlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_abbenormal> whats the bets release to use with an amd64 cpu breezy dapper or edty
<_abbenormal> best
<sexie> DaSkreech; no; am on windows currently. anyways it gives some X-server error and throws me on the shell
<LjL> _abbenormal: dapper is the release to use on any system.
<LjL> _abbenormal: breezy is the older version, and edgy isn't out yet.
<DaSkreech> sexie: Wouldn't happen to know the X error?
<_abbenormal> ok so its more towards the 64 bit setup
<intelikey> "never assume malous where stupidity would explain it."
<DaSkreech> malice
<intelikey> iuuui
<dad> Assumption is the mother of all F**k ups
<DaSkreech> that aspell -a thing is useful
<sexie> DaSkreech; Have to reboot to give the error.
<intelikey> DaSkreech now you know why i need aspell
<flaccid> assume makes an ass out of me and u
<_abbenormal> so what your saying is use dapper 6.06
<DaSkreech> sexie: hold on
<dad> spot on
<flaccid> or u and me
<coreymon77> what does aspell mean
<LjL> _abbenormal: uh... yes.
<DaSkreech> you have a login for Linux already right?
<coreymon77> i mean
<_abbenormal> hum
<coreymon77> what does it do
<intelikey> ass-u-me
<flaccid> well dappper 6.06.1
<LjL> _abbenormal: as i said, edgy isn't out yet, so i don't see why you should use it. and breezy is, well, old
<sexie> yep. on the shell.
<_abbenormal> edty isnt that 6.10
<DaSkreech> sexie: ok when you login run irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<LjL> _abbenormal: edgy is 6.10
<DaSkreech> then when it logs in /nick sexie
<coreymon77> what does aspell do?
<DaSkreech> then /join #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> sexie: and we can help you from there :)
<flaccid> edgy is for testers/experimenters
<_abbenormal> ok and its not out yet
<flaccid> until its released
<LjL> _abbenormal: correct, it is not
<flaccid> so wait or use dapper
<sexie> DaSkreech; actually my internet works after a client runs. no direct connection.
<dhq> i have an avi file and i want to make it a vcd format to play on my dvd player
<_abbenormal> well then ill stay with sid its working fine so far
<coreymon77> what does aspell do
<DaSkreech> sexie: So no net for you ?
<_abbenormal> thanks LjL
<coreymon77> what is the command aspell -a
<intelikey> actually bash has a ton of built-in krap that there is already an app on the system...  i don't know why they "bloated" bash like that.
<LjL> _abbenormal: well, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<sexie> DaSkreech; from the linux for the timebeing.
<intelikey> coreymon77 you pipe things through that.
<coreymon77> ???
<DaSkreech> !info aspell > coreymon77
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-2 (dapper), package size 126 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<_abbenormal> true but you dont learn doing that
<DaSkreech> dumb bot
<coreymon77> is it like a text censor?
<intelikey> echo "my words to check " | aspell -a
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Do you use the command line?
<CVirus> !katoob
<ubotu> katoob: A Gtk2 light weight multilingual BiDi aware text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1build1 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 572 kB
<intelikey> echo "my werds to chcek " | aspell -a
<coreymon77> yup
<sexie> the stupid ISP has stopped developing client for linux too.
<dhq> !isp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miro_> is multiuniverse version of mplayer support truetype fonts ?
<flaccid> !mythtv > flaccid
<miro_> a have some strange message: " ... doesn't look like a font description, ignoring."
<miro_> ?
<CVirus> !mythtv
<theresa> hey everyone!
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
* sexie will be back soon. gotta check the error.
<DaSkreech> sexie: give us the address and we'll flood them with letters :)
* intelikey went idle !
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: try man aspell
<archangel_> hey, ubuntu cant see my floppy?
<archangel_> whats up with that?
<sexie> DaSkreech; lol. I'll give you. by the way its sify.com and the subsite is braodband.sify.com
<jhutchins_wk> I can't see your floppy either.
<_abbenormal> sudo mnt floppy
<sexie> broadband*
<archangel_> oh ok
<archangel_> command not found
<DaSkreech> How does Dbus Work?
<DaSkreech>  can you have a dbus command line app?
<LjL> archangel_: that's because the command "mnt" doesn't exist afaik. try "sudo mount /media/floppy"
<chris___> i get the message "too many symbolic links", when i want to link the java plugin to firefox
<chris___> what can i do
<archangel_> cant find media
<archangel_> mount: can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DaSkreech> archangel_: are you sure you are on Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :)
<LjL> archangel_: try "sudo mount /media/floppy0" then
<archangel_> lol yeah
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> will that create a icon for me?
<LjL> if you're lucky
<archangel_> or does that just enable?
<flaccid> is there a gui for apache ?
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/ -o umask=0
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Hi
<draik> How do I change the IP address to my desktop? (router IP)
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: hey man
<DaSkreech> draik: eh?
<flaccid> draik: system settings | networking from kmenu
<DaSkreech> Kai-: Bloody stop it!
<draik> DaSkreech, I want to change my IP address from x.x.x.102 to x.x.x.101
<DaSkreech> draik: you want a GUI way or a command line way?
<draik> CLI!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> draik: I assume you are not on DHCP?
<T3hWiz0rd> T3hWiz0rd: i will say this... no matter what distro you use, linux is so great at migration... simply preserve your home folder and your setting return to nearly exactly what they were before the migration.
<flaccid> draik: /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> ifconfig
<draik> I have tried       sudo ifconfig x.x.x.101
<T3hWiz0rd> wait why did i talk to myself
<draik> but when I do that, I can't connect to the 'net anymore
<hazard_> anyone have any experience with SiS video chipsets?
<DaSkreech> it's sudo ifconfig eth<n> X.X.X.101 netmask 255.255.255.<n>
<hazard_> My system locks up hard after a few minutes of running.
<hazard_> (though the time varies)
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: I assumed it was a habit of yours :)
<draik> sorry, yes        sudo ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.101
<hazard_> it seems to be getting progressively worse though
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: I do love myself but now that much lol
<draik> but I never placed the subnet mask
<DaSkreech> draik: type route and see if you ahve a default gw
<draik> DaSkreech, command?
<T3hWiz0rd> DaSkreech: thank you for your help. The next step will be to figure out why my system hangs when told to reboot.
<DaSkreech> if not then sudo route add default gw X.X.X.<n>
<DaSkreech> draik: just route by itself should list
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: Exactly :)
<draik> ok
<draik> what do you need from the list?
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd kernel build time configuration....
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: how do  Ichange it or configure it?
<DaSkreech> Does it have at least three entries?
<intelikey> build a new kernel
<DaSkreech> draik ^^
<draik> no, just 2
<T3hWiz0rd> is amarok 1.4 available on here?
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<T3hWiz0rd> I'd prefer 1.4 if possible.
<DaSkreech> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<draik> DaSkreech http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26675/
<DaSkreech> draik: run the second command I gave
<DaSkreech> sudo route add default gw X.X.X.<n>
<T3hWiz0rd> sweet
<T3hWiz0rd> I've missed apt-get a little
<T3hWiz0rd> so much easier than yast for package management
<hazard_> anyone have any experience with SiS video chipsets?
<sexie> back; DaSkreech
<draik> DaSkreech, ok, I ran that other command
<DaSkreech> sexie: Welcome
<DaSkreech> draik: Have net?
<draik> I'm still online
<draik> but my IP is still 102, not 101
<T3hWiz0rd> is the mplayer-plugin installed by default on dapper? by chance?
<sexie> It says "failed to start X-server (your graphics shel.. blah blah) and asks if I wanna see the output
<DaSkreech> draik: You did the sudo ifconfig eth<n> X.X.X.101 netmask 255.255.255.<n> ?
<intelikey> draik just out of habit i'll speek  is there already a 101 on your netblock ?
<T3hWiz0rd> wait no i see its not
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: how would I go about fixing that
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: No It's a fully open source Distro
<sexie> DaSkreech; on clicking "yes" it gives the version no. etc. x-wndows system version 6.8.2 etc
<draik> intelikey, not there isn't. It's just my laptop 100 and my desktop 101... my sis is also on the network, but she's not online. She takes 102... usually
<hazard_> Why do i always end up with all the hardware that has ALL the random problems?
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd there is a whole page in the kernel docs about the reset signal and how some boxen need one sig and some another...
<DaSkreech> sexie: Sorry yes to what?
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: where are the kernel docs though intelikey?
<sexie> DaSkreech; It says "failed to start X-server (your graphics shel.. blah blah) and asks if I wanna see the output
<sexie> DaSkreech; on clicking "yes" it gives the version no. etc. x-wndows system version 6.8.2 etc
<intelikey> http://kernel.org ?
<intelikey> i meant the docs that are part of the kernel package T3hWiz0rd
<T3hWiz0rd> so is aptitude still a work-in-progress?
<intelikey> when you do a xconfig or menu-config you can access them with the help feture
<intelikey> feature
<DaSkreech> sexie: Lord this would be so much easier if you had net there :0(
<sexie> yeah! I know.
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i don't see anything there about that
<intelikey> it's like that (R) Ragu'   it's  in there.
<hazard_> Can you kill Xwindows once it starts and fall back to the command line?
<sexie> DaSkreech; anyways can anyone you tell me how to configure ip address in ubuntu. I'll try to find the client for linux
<gnomefreak> KaiHanari: can you please stop changing your nick so often
<DaSkreech> sexie: ifconfig should show you the ipaddress
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DaSkreech> if not then sudo ifconfig eth0 <ipaddress> netmask 255.255.255.0 (if that is your netmask) should work
<gnomefreak> Kai-Laptop: stop
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@24.138.128.153]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<TheGateKeeper> hazard try Ctrl + alt + backspace (not sure if my memoery is correct)
<ryanakca> yeah, ctrl-alt-backspace
<hazard_> okie
<hazard_> I'll try that next time I restart to see if the frozen screen is just Xwindows in a coma
<hazard_> (though that wouldn't explain why the caps lock light does nothing also)
<DaSkreech> sexie: You should also set your gateway
<dad> personally i always use aptitude as it resolves the dependancies better than apt-get......http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<sexie> DaSkreech; it sould be done from ifconfig i suppose
<DaSkreech> sexie: Oh no type route
<hazard_> I've got an old sony vaio desktop with a software controlled fan (when running windows), do I have any options for having it NOT run at full power under linux?
<DaSkreech> if you only have two entries and noe say default gw then you have no gateway
<TheGateKeeper> dad: ohhh someone that knows about aptitude?
<sexie> DaSkreech; hmm thanks
<DaSkreech> you can add one with sudo route add default gw <ipaddress>
<sorush20> I think i have a bug
<sexie> DaSkreech; "route add default gw <ip>" ?? and ifconfig will allow changing ip? how?
<TheGateKeeper> dad: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade <-- do you use that for updates?
<LjL> dist-upgrade possibly rather than upgrade
<dad> I have sqeezed quite a bit in in my short time:-)......was still getting my DLL`s and my LOL`s mixed up as i left windows
<jhutchins_wk> How do I disable gamin?
<jhutchins_wk> It's using like 20% of my CPU.
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig eth<n> X.X.X.<n> netmask 255.255.255.<n> ?
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: isn't dist-upgrade a bit of a sledge hammer?
<DaSkreech> sexie: and a last resort is setting up DNS :)
<dad> sorry....do you actually even need the second "sudo aptitude"??????
<sexie> DaSkreech; can you PM me all the commands needed. setting up IP, DG and DNS ?
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: it should just be smarter than upgrade in theory. then your mileage may vary... read the man page for the actual differences
<LjL> dad: uh, yeah
<jhutchins_wk> Please tell me how to kill gamin.
<dad> sorry...was`nt sure...never used it.I just get updates if and when informed
<TheGateKeeper> dad: you'd just use the 1st one?
<freewill> i can't get smb to share any thing (when i right click -> share a folder I just get allot of uneditable content)
<DaSkreech> sexie: do you know the parameters you need to get on the internet?
<dad> yeah...plus i use it if im installing anything with aptitude...i do the update first
<sexie> DaSkreech; the Ip addresses ? yep!
<TheGateKeeper> dad: ok thanx
<wizard> i don't think its my kernel thats messing up dad
<wizard> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> sexie: and gateway etc?
<wizard> when i tried to switch runlevels it locked up just like it did when i reboot
<wizard> DaSkreech: leading me to beleive its the nvidia drivers that are actually causing it
<hazard_> Is it normal for the blue 'Kubuntu' loading screen to look all pixely and hard to read?
<sexie> DaSkreech; yep. I'm an MCSE actually.
<DaSkreech> sexie: That don't mean a thing if yu have an idiotic ISP who won't give you info :)
<sexie> DaSkreech; but wanna extend my knowledge into Open source
<hazard_> what's the command to drop to terminal?
<MHazem> !wengo
<dad> Im still only doing single terminal(konsole) commands...aint started doubling them up yet...lol.....sorry but im having trouble keeping track of all this.When my kernal messed up i just went to synaptic and installed it again over itself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> sexie:  are you registered on here with nickserv?
<DaSkreech> hazard_: Alt+Ctrl+F1
<wizard> DaSkreech: the drivers are causing linux to hang up when you change runlevels or restart X
<flaccid> why does debconf rarely work with its scripts
<flaccid> Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<wizard> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sexie> DaSkreech; LOL. they used to have it earlier but do't have it now. I hope to get a custom made client. afterall I'm not alone.
<flaccid> its not even providing password
<MHazem> !wengophone
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+svn4511-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3309 kB, installed size 7660 kB
<sexie> DaSkreech; not currently.
<DaSkreech> Ok so you can't respond to my messages :)
<sexie> DaSkreech; I have a lag of appx 10 secs
<wizard> DaSkreech: kubuntu wont boot now
<wizard> uhg...
<DaSkreech> wizard: What error?
<wizard> none, it freezes on slacsh
<felixjet> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> :( how i do uninstall applications?
<wizard> DaSkreech: watching it boot now...
<DaSkreech> wizard: on what?
<wizard> DaSkreech: im watching it
<wizard> hmmm
<wizard> DaSkreech: it finishes boot and then returns to the kubuntu splash
<wizard> DaSkreech: i can get into single user moad
<wizard> but runlevel 7 doesn't function or respond
<DaSkreech> wizard: Oh then you are set then :)
<wizard> its seeing my card as a radeon which its not
<DaSkreech> sexie:  I think that should have you setup properly to be on the internet :)
<DaSkreech> sexie: If you had a Live Cd that would be even better
<wizard> DaSkreech: it has all my stuff set up as "ati"
<wizard> can i just install the nvidia drivers off the nvidia site?
<DaSkreech> wizard: Ah great :(
<DaSkreech> wizard: I suspect you can but what?
<wizard> DaSkreech: the ubuntu guide for drivers didn't work
<DaSkreech> did you d a sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<flaccid> where are setup scripts kept for packages ie. what this calls Setting up mythtv-database (0.18.1-5ubuntu3) ...
<sexie> registered. :D
<draik> DaSkreech, isn't it         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<DaSkreech> Whoop
<DaSkreech> wizard: That thing draik said
<draik> LOL
<DaSkreech> sexie: Nice so you can answer me now :)
<wizard> enter the ammount of memory to be used by yuour video card?
<wizard> what should that be?
<wizard> its a 256MB card
<draik> wizard, you can just press ENTER if you want
<sexie> DaSkreech; yeah
<wizard> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<wizard> draik: should i say yes or no to that?
<DaSkreech> sexie: Wait was it a live Cd you used to install?
<draik> wizard, the defaults should suffice
<DaSkreech> wizard: Defaults are fine till you get to the part you want to change
<simone_> where can i found other channels?
<DaSkreech>  wizard: It's a LOT of question :)
<draik> simone_ what other channels?
<DaSkreech> simone_: try typing /list
<simone_> ah ok
<simone_> thanks
<sexie> DaSkreech; no! it was an installation disc.
<DaSkreech> sexie: Ack! No Live Cds?
<flaccid> how to find which package provides a certain file but the package is not installed?
<wizard> what is init 5 on kubuntu?
<wizard> init 6 or something?
<trappist> flaccid: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search filename
<DaSkreech> init 6 is reboot
<wizard> lol
<wizard> OOOPPS
<sexie> DaSkreech; I have one for knoppix:games and one for linspire.
<Kubu> when i type modprobe ndiswrapper, it tells me
<Kubu> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<wizard> well the good news is reboot works it was nvidia drivers playing games that was freezing it from rebooting
<Kubu> anyone knows why'?
<flaccid> ty trappist
<DaSkreech> sexie: Anyone works as long as you can get on the net :)
<wizard> draik: now the drivers should function properly?
<draik> yes wizard
<wizard> draik: one would hope you're right my friendj
<wizard> kubuntu seems to install video drivers in a very odd way...
<draik> wizard, I'll cross my fingers for you
<wizard> ahh
<wizard> theres the splash for nvidia
<sexie> DaSkreech; there's no problem with linspire or knoppix. they work fine.
<wizard> now can i switch run levels? there is a mystery...
<trappist> flaccid: if you apt-file search for the full path, omit the leading /
<wizard> no... draik when i try to switch run levels it goes to a blank screen...
<flaccid> ah ok
<wizard> draik: and the entire system hangs.
<draik> wizard, restart the whole desktop
<flaccid> so apt-file search etc/init.d/apache2
<miguel> j
<wizard> draik: the entire thing is frozen, i just started from a fresh boot too
<wizard> it is entirely frozen
<draik> wizard, or if you want type startx in tty1
<wizard> draik: it is ENTIRELY frozen
<wizard> where am i gonna type it
<miguel> how can i change my actual login manager if im using gnome?
<wizard> draik: no screen, monitor blank and in standby mode.
<wizard> draik: no keyboard response, nothing
<wizard> draik: i ahve to hard reset it now
<DaSkreech> sexie: You get net on both of them? :)
<wizard> draik: any ideas?
<draik> just the hard reset for now and get a tty1
<wizard> draik: it hangs whenever X terminates
<wizard> draik: just totally HANGS
<wizard> ican't get a tty1 cos it hangs when you go to it
<wizard> draik: k, i got ttyy1
<wizard> draik: stopped it before nvidia loaded
<draik> ok
<draik> type statx
<draik> sorry
<draik> startx
<draik> forgot the R
<wizard> its already started
<sexie> DaSkreech; never tried. I didn't had/have the client you know. seaching for the client currently
<wizard> draik: how do i stop X?
<wizard> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<wizard> hmm how can i enable sshd incase it hangs up again?
<draik> stop x?
<wizard> draik: how do i stop it?
<wizard> also how do i enable sshd in kubuntu?
<draik> never stopped X. Sorry
<wizard> draik: i mean we know the problem is the nvidia drivers are hanging the system when you change run levels...
<wizard> draik: thats clearly already decided
<trappist> wizard: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<MidMark> hi, someone knows a good mp3 player with mixing capabilities for djs?
<draik> hold on... wizard, what is the driver? nvidia or nv?
<wizard> nvidia
<draik> ok, that's what I have
<draik> try nv and see if that works for you
<wizard> i am gonna try to use the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website
<wizard> draik: it worked fine when it was nv
<draik> wizard, switch to nv
<trappist> wizard: in my experience that's a framebuffer issue, so I disable the framebuffer when I use nvidia drivers
<trappist> wizard: by booting with vga=normal option
<DaSkreech> wizard: sudo apt-get install opensshserver
<zarrelli> hi
<flaccid> i have a file missing from an installed package which has deps. how can i reinstall/refresh the package by installing missing files?
<DaSkreech> MidMark: arstechinca had an article on that
<wizard> draik: alright its in nv
<trappist> flaccid: apt-get install --reinstall
<flaccid> ty trappist
<draik> wizard, any luck with nv?
<wizard> yup
<wizard> nv swwitches runlevels and everything
<DaSkreech> startx works?
<sexie> DaSkreech; can you gimme the irssi command once again. I suppose I wont be logged off if I just reboot.
<trappist> wizard: I'm curious to see how it works with nvidia and no framebuffer (that works here)
<wizard> well startx didn't work cos x was already up lol
<DaSkreech> H ah a:)
<flaccid> trappist: command worked, but did not install /init.d/apache2 :(
<DaSkreech> sexie: have you ever called the ISP and asked for help on a Linux machine?
<wizard> how do you kill X on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+Esc and click on the desktop >_<
<MidMark> DaSkreech: do you meand "DJ software for Windows and Mac OS X" ?
<sexie> DaSkreech; they are all morons. they even force you to install their own anti-virus. I got a work-around for it though.
<DaSkreech> MidMark: no they did one for linux under linux.ars AIR
<flaccid> i reinstall it all now i think
<DaSkreech> MidMark: And they spoke about Jack
<MidMark> link?
<DaSkreech> sexie: Ha ha :) If you have time put up a thread in the forums about it you could be famous
* DaSkreech glares at MidMark
<MidMark> ?
<wizard> i wanna try and install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site on kubuntu
<sexie> DaSkreech; which forums? I just know the IRC link :P. anyways just seacrh for "sify broadband" and you'll come across a lot of hate messages.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<sexie> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<draik> sexie, I called my ISP about 3-4 weeks ago. They d/c'd my connection and so I thought I'd see if they can fix that. The guy tried to help me...
<pontino> i all
<draik> He told me to click on start.. "I don't use windows"...
<pontino> click start..
<draik> Oh, so you're using a mac?  "No"
<pontino> :D
<draik> Here's a bad sign... "What else can you be using?"
<wizard> i found a guide i like a little better
<sexie> lol draik
<draik> I did my own TSing
<flaccid> !php > flaccid
<sexie> Thanks for the help. its 3.32 AM saturday. will b back tommorrow err. today :P
<draik> OK, do you know how to see your ipconfig?  "Yea, it's called ifconfig"
<draik> bye sexie
<pontino> <?php echo "flaccid" ?>
<pontino> <?php flaccid and 0 or die("DIE!") ?>
<pontino> bye all
<pontino> 3
<pontino> 2
<pontino> 1
<pontino> CLICK
<sexie> can you tell me how to come on irssi? the arguments. will try it. and then shut-down
<LjL> sexie: just guessing, but perhaps "irssi irc.freenode.org" will do
<draik> http://www.draikunderlord.com/IRC.pdf
<sexie> thanks
<flaccid> meh
<draik> sexie, that's the PDF that I created from the class given months ago in #ubuntu-classroom
<sexie> :D.
<memikep> how do i switch from using kdm to gdm
<DaSkreech> sexie: it's irssi -c irc.freenode.org
<DaSkreech> then you know the /nick and /join commands
<DaSkreech> How do you view pdfs in cli?
<sexie> thanks DaSkreech :D
<memikep> does anyone know how to switch between kdm and gdm???
<ad> Can nyone tell me how to install miranda ? Is it possible ?
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<memikep> thx
<DaSkreech> MidMark: 0_o
<wizard> draik: i am following a guide to install linux drivers
#kubuntu 2006-10-14
<draik> wizard, link?
<wizard> draik: it says to put this command in but the nvidia installer reports "invalid option for -r"
<wizard> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<wizard> ahh
<wizard> draik: its worknig now, i removed the line the guide said to use
<draik> Youre using breezy?
<wizard> draik: no no
<wizard> i was using the guide to kinda give a feel at it
<draik> oic
<draik> kew
<draik> Sorry for the run-around wizard
<wizard> i don't see why its so hard to make nvidia drivers wrok on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> OK Gotta go
<flaccid> whoever packaged mythtv for ubuntu sux!!
<DaSkreech> MidMark: Ah Forget it just get audacity
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Write to them
<flaccid> i don't who did it
<LjL> whoever packaged mythtv worked for you for free, so you should bear a little respect even if you don't like how they packaged it >:
<DaSkreech> Matt Zimmerman
<flaccid> LjL: i never employed them
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Well you can apply to fire them
<flaccid> why would i want to do that?
<flaccid> i just want them to fix the installation script errors
<DaSkreech> MidMark: oh good lord that was hard to find
<wizard> UHHHG
<DaSkreech> http://arstechnica.com/guides/tweaks/linux-audio.ars/1
<LjL> flaccid: then what you want is probably to file a bug...
<LjL> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<wizard> if kubuntu can't handle something as easy as nvidia driverrs im gonna go back to suse
<francois> i'm messing with nvidia drivers too
<francois> its hard
<francois> i have no idea to get er done
<DaSkreech> wizard: Again It's a pretty easy install We just need to figure out what happened in your case :)
<flaccid> i have one person telling to file a bug and one person telling me to contact the author
<DaSkreech> flaccid: I didn't know what your issue was :)
<LjL> wizard: i didn't have much of a problem with my nvidia drivers.
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> flaccid: In any case they amount to the same thing :)
<wizard> now its not even loading with nv
<felixjet> can i kill "artsd" process or its system needed?
<wizard> shouldn't there be mroe than just 2 lines under device in my xorg.conf file?
<flaccid> its a matter of procedure
<flaccid> its already up there
<flaccid> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/41339
<wizard> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<felixjet> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> can i kill "artsd" process or its system needed?
<LjL> felixjet: it's the KDE sound daemon
<felixjet> damn
<felixjet> it consume lot of ram and swap
<felixjet> Vm = Swap
<felixjet> Rss = Ram
<felixjet> right?
<wizard> greaaat
<wizard> xorg.confg wont load even with nv drivers now
<draik> Anyone here close to San Antonio, Texas, US?
<felixjet> Vm = Swap - Rss = Ram . << is this right?
<LjL> felixjet: no, not right.
<wizard> draik: i can't even laod into nv drivers now
<felixjet> LjL: then explain me please
<LjL> felixjet: the stuff that's shown when you do "ps" or "top" or similar is falsified, in that it includes the memory usage of shared libraries and such stuff.
<draik> wizard, did you load the new drivers from nvidia?
<wizard> draik: yup
<felixjet> :S
<felixjet> artsd Vm = 1.251.140
<draik> switch to "nvidia" now] 
<felixjet> this is too much !
<LjL> felixjet: look here for instance http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html (just first hit on google)
<ad> I ve just downloaded gaim. How can I know where it has been installed ?
<LjL> felixjet: it does sound a bit like too much. which program gave you that figure?
<wizard> draik: got the nvidia drivers back installed again
<LjL> ad: dpkg -L gaim
<wizard> draik: and it looks like it can switch runlevels now
<wizard> draik: if it can restart
<wizard> driwe're all good
<ad> Lintsi:
<wizard> draik: and its doing it!
<felixjet> LjL: what? i didnt understand you
<draik> wizard, is it all good now?
<wizard> draik: ALRIGHT I FIXED IT!!  *does a dance*
<LjL> felixjet: what program/command did you use to obtain that number?
<ad> LjL: thx
<wizard> draik: eeegash... gonna punch kubuntu in the head there for second all like BAM "what now?!?!"
<wizard> draik: lol..
<wizard> draik: i am good now though as long as i can switch inits and reboot cos i DO change to different OS's regularly.
<wizard> draik: got 6 HDD's all sporting a different linux
<felixjet> LjL: the one like the windows taskbar
<felixjet> ProcessTable
<LjL> ... which is not a taskbar, but anyway
<draik> wizard, nice! I wish to one day be that linux saavy
<wizard> how can i change the resolution on the kubuntu login screen?
<LjL> and that's the vmSize figure?
<wizard> i can't seme to find it
<felixjet> on artsd? 118504
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Happy 10th Birthday KDE | Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.5 released | Edgy Beta Released | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<felixjet> KSysGuard is the program i use
<wizard> anyone got a guide for that? how to change the default resolution of the kubuntu login?
<felixjet> LjL: it isnt too much resources?
<memikep> i use gnomes desktop manager. i find its easier to customize
<wizard> whenever i open a konq window in my homefolder it gives me an error "could not fined tree :///home internal error"
<wizard> it gives me the error WHENEVER i open a konq window which is jut annoying.
<LjL> felixjet: it's 5 times more than what i have. dunno if it would be "too much" -- anyway, i was asking about the 1.251.140 figure
<wizard> "could not fine parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error."
<felixjet> i go restart pc
<felixjet> and check the resources
<felixjet> since i didnt restart in days
<ad> LjL: it lists the packages for Gaim but how to know what is the file to launch ?
<LjL> ad: just type "gaim"
<LjL> ad: anyway, the executable files will usually be the ones in the /usr/bin directory
<ad> ok thanks ... And how to add it in the k menu ?
<CVirus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> ad: right click on the menu, "Menu editor", and add /usr/bin/gaim as an entry. but it should already be there anyway -- if it isn't, try restarting KDE and seeing if it appears.
<ad> LjL:  ok thanks I add it in the menu ... thanks :)
<Max_-> When Flash installer asks for path where mozilla/opera is installed.. if I use firefox.. what do I say? tried /usr/lib/firefox.. but well installation didn't work.. so I guess I was wrong... thx
<felixjet> LjL:  lol i reboot pc and now artd consume 22k and 16k
<felixjet> instead of 1.2m and 122k
<felixjet> XD
<LjL> felixjet: aRts should be deprecated as soon as possible
<LjL> it's buggy
<ad> Where most icons of programs are located ? It seems there are all in the k menu editor ...
<Hawkwind> ad: /usr/share/icons ?
<ad> Hawkwind: thanks but no ...
<ad> LjL: do you know that ?
<hazard2> *testing*
* hazard2 my my my you guys are useful for testing.
<livingdaylight> anyone use kopete as irc client?
<hazard2> I am at the moment.
<livingdaylight> hazard2: kewl...
<Hawkwind> ad: Icons are in /usr/share/icons
<hazard2> and if I randomly disconnect, then that means this machine has crashed....again...
<livingdaylight> hazard2: i've set up irc account with kopete but i can't seem to access it. how do i open the irc function of kopete?
<hazard2> I haven't any idea in the faintest.
<LjL> ad: /usr/share/pixmaps i think
<LjL> mostly
<livingdaylight> hazard2: did you say you use kopete?
<hazard2> Wait-no, I lied.
<hazard2> This is Konversation sorry.
<hazard2> I remember using Kopte once though.
<ad> I just wonder where kmenu editor look for them
<livingdaylight> Anyone here use Kopete -not konversation -Kopete as irc client?
<LjL> hopefully not :P
<hazard2> I said I was sorry...
<livingdaylight> i've setup an irc account with Kopete but can't open it
<hazard2> Stupid question: How do I change my password?
<LjL> ad: well, i don't really know what's the place it looks at by default.
<LjL> hazard2: man passwd
<hazard2> You know, today just isn't my day.
<hazard2> (for intelligent thinking that is)
<ad> Hawkwind: ok thanks
<RogueJediX> Hey. Can anyone here play x264 encoded video files properly?
<hazard2> I can.
<hazard2> (provided they aren't of a completly ubsurd resolution)
<RogueJediX> Cool. What player do you use? I've tried KMPlayer and Kaffeine and both seem to have a heart attack when I attempt to play those files
<hazard2> the mplayer binary compiled from source /w x264's header files (also compiled from source)
<hazard2> at least that works best
<hazard2> for me anyway, on my other systems I just use VLC
<RogueJediX> Hm. I guess that's worth a shot
<hazard2> (which introduces some extra CPU overhead)
<felixjet> !ascii
<ubotu> ascii: interactive ASCII name and synonym chart. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<felixjet> how can i type ascii ?
<hazard2> you just did.
<RogueJediX> hazard2: 1.2 GHz with 256 MB RAM is enough, right?
<hazard2> should be
<felixjet> installaing ascii?
<hazard2> I got a 600mhz duron to play them acceptably
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Thanks. I'll try doing what you did.
<hazard2> but you might have issues if you're trying to do anything else (b/c of swapping to/from memory)
<RogueJediX> So, I should only have mplayer running?
<hazard2> since you've only got 256 ram (the afore mentioned duron had a very basic system running, 512 ram, and _HEAVY_ optimization on a hardware and software level)
<hazard2> You could try doing other stuff, but I don't know how well it'd work (but it wouldn't kill you to try)
<RogueJediX> Ah, I see. Dammit, I need a better rig
<hazard2> Hah!
<RogueJediX> Other stuff?
<hazard2> if I had that system I'd be sooo happy.
<hazard2> Like I dunno, being on line browsing or whatever
<RogueJediX> Oh, right, right. Sorry, didn't read that in context
<hazard2> if you're using it JUST to play the movie then you should be fine (as long as you're not encoding video or something in the background)
<hazard2> especially if you build your own binary
<hazard2> Which amusingly enough is what I'm doing at the moment...
<RogueJediX> I know next to squat about encoding anyway, so...
<hazard2> Its not that hard.
<felixjet> what win version emulate wine ? 2000 ?
<hazard2> with mplayer, playing and encoding are JUST about the same thing, until you get into nit-picky codec/encoder options.
<RogueJediX> I once attempted to reencode x264 into xvid. Midway I realised I didn't know what the hell I was doing
<hazard2> heh, I usually hit that stage during whatever I'm doing...
<RogueJediX> Er, attempted to reencode a x264 VIDEO FILE into xvid
<hazard2> Its really bad when I'm working on something, then somewhere in the middle of it, I realize I forgot what the original goal was.
<hazard2> I know what you meant.
<RogueJediX> Just being my pedantic self
<hazard2> Hmm...
<hazard2> well I've just hit a new record of uptime on this machine
<hazard2> (its been running for 30 minutes) without crashing...
<max_> im very new at IRC chat, im trying to get help in the ##linux room, how to i register a nickname so i can talk?
<RogueJediX> max_: /msg nickserv register <username> <e-mail>
<hazard2> So maybe it can't handle 512 mb ram? Or maybe, this other module (in a pile of other identical modules now) is bad....
<max_> thank you
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> also
<coreymon77> you dont need an email
<coreymon77> just a password
<RogueJediX> Whoops, thanks coreymon77
<max_> so its /msg nickserv register <username> >pass>?
<coreymon77> yup
<max_> <pass>*
<max_> thank you
<coreymon77> but why use the linux channel
<coreymon77> isnt the kubuntu channel good enough
<hazard2> Bah! How do you remove an entry for something in the control panel?
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Your machine crashes a lot?
<hazard2> I removed all the bluetooth stuff, but the icon is still there.
<hazard2> This one yes...
<max_> yes, but when i ask for help people yell at me
<max_> and say go to the ## linux one
<max_> ##linux*
<hazard2> What's the problem?
<coreymon77> ???
<RogueJediX> I hate that kind of attitude
<coreymon77> are you using kubuntu?
<hazard2> me too.
<max_> yes
<coreymon77> so why are people here not helping him?
<max_> iono
<RogueJediX> Beats me
<hazard2> I haven't read him ask a question
<coreymon77> go on max
<max_> im trying to unpack a .7z archive, i have p7zip to do it....i do 7z e <filename.7z> in a teminal and i keep getting errors, i know it isnt a corrputed archive because ive tried on multiple archives
<john__> anyone get Photoshop CS2 working on kubuntu
<RogueJediX> max_: Try 7z x etc etc
<T3hWiz0rd> blah.
<T3hWiz0rd> any preformance options for suse?
<T3hWiz0rd> i mean kubuntu lol
<T3hWiz0rd> mixing distros up
<rojikaru> Distros as in distro watch?
<RogueJediX> hazard2: How come the rig you're using crashes so much?
<hazard2> I remember the 7zip decompressor was a pain.
<hazard2> Because its a pile of random parts with dubious origins.
<coreymon77> no there arent any perfomance options for suse, suse has no performance anyways! :P
<hazard2> And all i've got is ULTRACHEAPO(tm) ram.
<coreymon77> thats a real company name?
<hazard2> (and the fact that its got a SiS chipset probably has something to do with it)
<hazard2> no, it was a joke.
<coreymon77> ULTRACHEAPO
<hazard2> :P
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> okay
<RogueJediX> Dibs on the company name
<hazard2> heh
<coreymon77> lol
<hazard2> I've used that term for years.
<coreymon77> well atleast you dont have rd ram
<max_> Rogue: i tried that line and i get the same error as extracting somthing "
<max_> Error:
<max_> there is no such archive
<hazard2> For stuff from wal-mart, and anything else not actually worth buying (that somehow I end up with anyway)
<RogueJediX> Well mine's even more dubious. Last couple of times I shut I down (not a common occurence) it went into a bootup loop
<hazard2> No, I've got a machine with RDRAM.
<coreymon77> that is one of the stupidest ram types out there
<hazard2> One of the older ones that still needs parity.
<livingdaylight> Anyone here use Kopete -not konversation -Kopete as irc client?
<coreymon77> same
<RogueJediX> Had to reset the bios both times
<coreymon77> not me
<coreymon77> the pairing thing is just a pain in the ass
<hazard2> Indeed.
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone in here have a quickcam fusion working with kubuntu?
<T3hWiz0rd> or know how to install uvc?
<T3hWiz0rd> !uvc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> i've setup an irc account with Kopete but can't open it
<hazard2> Rouge: I've got a machine that sometimes on startup says it has a 133mhz CPU (rather than the 300mhz chip it DOES have)
<RogueJediX> Heh, computers is strange people
<hazard2> Of course, that machine (with its 14 drives+cdrom, and non-ATX power supply powering an ATX system) has some excuses.)
<hazard2> It also still runs winders (because getting linux to correctly use all those drive controllers would be a nightmare for me)
<max_> is there another program besides p7zip to unpack 7z's?
<hazard2> there's a windows one that I *KNOW* works.
<RogueJediX> max_: You could try 7zip and wine
<hazard2> yea, that would be it.
<hazard2> Ok...
<hazard2> I just changed the system hostname, now sudo dosen't work, is there anything I can do without restarting?
<livingdaylight> unfortunately there is no documentation for kopete
<livingdaylight> Anyone use it or know how to setup the irc functionof kopete?
<RogueJediX> I THINK you can do something with visudo
<hazard2> meaning....?
<max_> 7zip is the windows version of p7zip isnt it
<max_> and what is wine
<hazard2> I remember the time I deleted the sudo command...
<RogueJediX> Meaning it opens up the sudo config thingy and you can try messing around with that
<hazard2> max_: wine is the windows emulator-dodad for linux that lets you run windows programs
<hazard2> or something like that
<RogueJediX> max_: Well, somewhat. 7zip has an interface, p7zip is command line. As for wine, it tries to run windows apps on linux for you
<max_> how do i get wine
<hazard2> I'd have to sudo to get to edit the sudoers file
<max_> (is a linux noob)
<RogueJediX> max_: sudo apt-get install wine
* hazard2 is insane (and tends to ignore things he dosen't understand).
<RogueJediX> Oh, right. That aspect slipped my mind
<hazard2> This REALLY reminds me of the time I deleted the sudo command now...
<hazard2> I'm gunna restart (hopefully things'll get better not worse)
<RogueJediX> Well, at least you didn't try Kororaa (Gentoo derivative) without reading some docs
<hazard2> Usually I use straight debian, without a GUI
<hazard2> the whole GUI thing is new.
<hazard2> (and I don't really like it, it makes it all slow and complicated)
<ad> How to make a link to a folder with gui ?
<RogueJediX> as: ln -s etc etc
<hazard2> yup yup
<RogueJediX> Oh, WITH GUI? Right clicking should do something, I suppose
<hazard2> I'd just use terminal.
<hazard2> Its faster for me.
<RogueJediX> Ditto. Is faster
<RogueJediX> I wuv my Yakuake
<hazard2> ?!@
<RogueJediX> It's a drop-down console for KDE
<hazard2> oh...
<ad> I got url, apps and device only but not folder
<T3hWiz0rd> has anyone in here got a uvc-based cam to work?
<hazard2> I'll be back
<RogueJediX> ...Schwarzenegger said.
<max_> rouge: what do i do now that Wine is installed?
<RogueJediX> max_: Get the 7zip installer for winblows
<max_> lol
<RogueJediX> Also, it's rogue, not rouge :P
<ricanelite> when is new version of Edgy Eft coming out?
<max_> sorry
<RogueJediX> No prob
<ricanelite> Ive read somewhere on a site that Firefox is coming out with a new version?? Is that true?
<hazard_> I have no idea.
<RogueJediX> ricanelite: Not a new version, but a fork. It's called (yech) IceWeasel
<max_> ricanelite: edgys final relase is 26th of this month
<hazard_> Lets see if this is the crashy-memory module....
<hazard_> (or if the chipset just can't count)
<RogueJediX> ricanelite: It's Firefox with 2 security updates and no proprietary icons
<ricanelite> now, edgys when that is release we will just get a update! and thats it?
<ricanelite> ahh so it is not a hole new browser then right
<RogueJediX> Hardly
<ricanelite> like the update of Ubuntu Linux 6 LTS?
<ricanelite> got you
<max_> anyone run Firefox 2.0?
<georgeb> Hi. I repartitioned my hdd, and I have some problems; I belive they are happening because I created another partition for /var and /var/run /var/lock should be created before /var is mounted; do you have any ideea ?
<RogueJediX> Nah. I'm one of those nuts that uses Konqueror for browsing
<ricanelite> Is there anyone here that knows of a Application that is like Wine but could run Mac OS X Application, Like wine does with Windows Applications?
<max_> RoguejediX: now that i have the win installer how do i run it?
<Hawkwind> max_: Are you installing it on Dapper ?
<RogueJediX> max_: wine <filename.exe> and hope for the best
<max_> thank you
<hazard2> ricanelite: that's a bit more complicated, if its not a universal binary, then you'd need to emulate the PPC processor *AND* the OSX environment.
<max_> Hawkwind: yes, i run the current version of Kubuntu
<hazard2> if it IS a universal binary, then you could feasibly just get the source code, and hope it compiles on not-OSX
<RogueJediX> Hey, hazard. What options should I use with x264 configure?
<Hawkwind> max_: Nevermind, you're using firefox 2.0 with wine
<hazard2> I just leave it alone
<hazard2> and let it install to /usr/local/[whatever] 
<Hawkwind> max_: I thought you were installing firefox 2.0 natively in Dapper, which isn't a real good idea
<RogueJediX> Okie, thanks
<max_> i dont run 2.0
<max_> i use 1.5
<hazard2> mplayer (except on my macs, because they have weird file strucutres to begin with) I leave alone also
<RogueJediX> Hawkwind: He's trying to get 7zip to work in Dapper
<hazard2> But-that's...just...complicated.
<hazard2> and makes compiling things on linux brainless
<Schuenemann> hi, has anybody downloaded and burned the kubuntu 6.06-dekstop ISO?
<ricanelite> hazard you have a Mac?
<max_> i couldt find the 2.0 installer after i made the switch from win98 to kubuntu
<hazard2> several
<hazard2> older ones
<ricanelite> really, you have Ubuntu Linux on them?
<hazard2> Nope.
<hazard2> they run OSX
<hazard2> But windows is annoying so I try to not use it.
<Hawkwind> RogueJediX: sudo apt-get install p7zip  ??
<ricanelite> oh okay, I have a Mac mini with a G4 and I'm running Ubuntu Linux on it which i made Ubuntu my main OS
<max_> RoguejediX: i tried it and i got this
<max_> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<max_> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly
<RogueJediX> Hawkwind: He has it already, but it's giving him lip
<ricanelite> this is offically my third day using Ubuntu Linux
<Schuenemann> ricanelite, did you get kubuntu?
<v3ctor> p7zip works fine in dapper
<ricanelite> Yes
<hazard2> Wow, good for you!
<max_> i cant get p7zip to work
<hazard2> I woudln't try that, as I know I'd bork SOMETHING up, and end up with no computer for a week.
<ricanelite> Yeah, thank you. I'm confuse though with the hole new operating system and terminal work on it
<Hawkwind> max_: Describe in details your errors....paste them to http://pastebin.ulteo.us if more than 2 lines long
<hazard2> max_: can you boot windows and have it decomperess it for you?
<Schuenemann> I have just downloaded kubuntu and the md5sum was ok, but after burning the ISO, the media did not pass the test
<hazard2> Bad CD?
<ricanelite> Yeah I was about to say that
<Schuenemann> I guess so
<max_> i dont have a machine with win anymore
<Hawkwind> max_: What is it you are wanting to unzip ??
<max_> a .7z archive
<Schuenemann> I was checking if the ISO was ok
<ricanelite> with me Ubuntu sent me the cds. I had to wait a couple of weeks but it has been worth it so far.
<Hawkwind> max_: Please paste any errors to http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Schuenemann> ricanelite, you were about to say what/
<ricanelite> that you might have a Bad CD
<hazard2> The "bad cd"
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<Schuenemann> Ok, I'll try burning again
<RogueJediX> Whee, x264 compiled. On to mplayer
<max_> hawkwind: ok i did
<Schuenemann> by the way, I have ubuntu 5.10 from shipit... can I get kubuntu 6.06 from it?
<Schuenemann> through apt-get
<ricanelite> you have a mac Schuenemann/
<ad> Why my chown does not apply on a file ?
<Hawkwind> max_: You have to give us the resulting URL please
<Schuenemann> no, intel x86
<max_> oooooh
<max_> hang on
<ricanelite> ahh okay
<Hawkwind> ad: What command did you do ?
<hazard2> make sure that mplayer finds the header (I've had issues with that before)
<ricanelite> this is going to be your first time using Linux??/
<max_> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/161
<ad> sudo chown ad  "/home/ad/Desktop/Mes documents"
<Schuenemann> no... I have tested red hat, mandrake, suse, kurumin and ubuntu before :)
<jmoreno> Hi
<hazard2> jedi: x264 needs nasm (if you don't already have it)
<hazard2> hi 'reno
<Hawkwind> ad: That's incorrect
<ad> ?
<ricanelite> does anyone know is flash out for Ubuntu PPC??
<Hawkwind> max_: What command did you run exactly that gave you those errors ?
<v3ctor> max_: why are you using wine to run p7zip?
<ad> Hawkwind:  what is incorrect ?
<Hawkwind> ad: You need a user:group  sudo chown ad:ad "/blah/blah"
<hazard2> v3ctor: he wouldn't get it to dcompress using the unix command line util
<max_> i ran root@max-desktop:/home/max/Desktop# wine 7z442.exe
<Hawkwind> max_: Forget about wine
<RogueJediX> I think I have it, yeah. I think I installed it when compiling some game I oogled over at happypenguin
<max_> ok
<v3ctor> hazard2: i know...he has been working on this for days
<Hawkwind> max_: You need to install p7zip natively in Kubuntu
<max_> how do i do that
<hazard2> Ahhh....I see...
<Hawkwind> max_: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<v3ctor> it is most likely a corrupt 7z file
<jmoreno> there is a smp kernel for x86 in edgy? I have a Turion64 x2... i can't get the two cpus running..
<hazard2> At least he's trying hard.
<max_> its not corrupt
<Hawkwind> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.30.dfsg-1 (dapper), package size 1413 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<max_> ive tried many archives
<hazard2> Persistance was the word I was looking for.
* unix_infidel wonders if 7zip project will ever release a gui front end to 7zip :P
<Hawkwind> max_: You need to make sure you have universe enabled in your sources.list
* hazard2 probably not.
<v3ctor> unix_infidel: ark
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: It has one already
<max_> how do it check to see if its enabled
<Hawkwind> Use the tools the distro gives you
<RogueJediX> Well, there's Ark and FileRoller, but Ark definitely needs more options
<Hawkwind> max_: Just type:  sudo apt-get install p7zip
<v3ctor> ark will create and open .7z archives
<max_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<v3ctor> Hawkwind: he already has it
<max_> you said thast v3ctor, i dont know what ark your using, but mine wont
<Hawkwind> max_: dpkg -l p7zip
<v3ctor> we installed it the other day
<RogueJediX> Yeah, but I can't select the compression ratio. The default is 5 and I usually use 7
<Hawkwind> v3ctor: Ah ok.  Then help him finish the project please :)
<v3ctor> lol
<Schuenemann> thanks, I'll try another CD... bye
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone?
<T3hWiz0rd> #quickcam
<T3hWiz0rd> on that?
<v3ctor> 7za e <watever it is called>.7z
<max_> Hawkwind: what was the dpkg -l p7zip suspose to do
<T3hWiz0rd> wtf how'd i hit a number sign?
<hazard2> with a hammer?
<v3ctor> max_: it will show the status of the pkg
<deamon> salve ragazzi
<deamon> conoscete
<deamon> sorry
<T3hWiz0rd> I've got a fusion that i know has rocky support with linux, needs the cvs uvc drivers. Got them installed, can see cam feedback on kopete but its only black and white, very dark, and very off scale.
<ad> Hawkwind: why must I change the group in i just want to change the owner ?
<hazard2> sigh...mplayer compiles and aborts with some random familiar errors...
<Hawkwind> max_: It will tell you if p7zip is installed on Kubuntu or not
<max_> it  is
<Hawkwind> ad: You don't have to *change* it, you need to supply the argument
<Hawkwind> max_: Are you sure ?
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Think it's contagious? I'm about to run make.
<max_> it says it is
<hazard2> RogueJediX: I'd hope not.
<Hawkwind> max_: Now use it to unzip the file you want
<v3ctor> max_: 7za e <watever it is called>.7z
<max_> i cant
<max_> errors
<v3ctor> why not?
<v3ctor> show errors
<v3ctor> pastebin
<max_> Error: <filename> is not supported archive
<v3ctor> please use actual filename
<max_> Error: CB3.7z is not supported archive
<v3ctor> ok: file CB3.7z
<hazard2> Jedi: install libaa1 and libaa1-dev, its fun to play with (in conjunction with mplayer)
<cpk2> max_: did you get p7zip?
<v3ctor> cpk2: he has it
<max_> yes
<ad> Hawkwind: it did not work
<hazard2> watching stuff in ASCII has a certian geeky factor asccoated with it.
<v3ctor> max_: file CB3.7z
<ad> owner is still roo :\
<v3ctor> run that please
<ad> *root
<max_> CB3.7z: empty
<v3ctor> see corrupt archive
<T3hWiz0rd> if i want to join kubuntu to a windows smb domain
<max_> ive tried on other archives though
<T3hWiz0rd> how do I do it so I can log in with smb users?
<max_> i have mroe Dling now to test
<v3ctor> max_: should say something like: p7zip-test.7z: 7-zip archive data, version 0.2
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Way ahead of you. Already included it and libcaca too
<v3ctor> max_: how are you doanloading them?
<v3ctor> downloading* even
<max_> firefox
<hazard2> what's that other one?
<RogueJediX> Same as aa, only in color
<hazard2> Ahh....
<hazard2> I knew there was one, but I couldn't ever find it.
<Hawkwind> max_: How big is the file ?
<max_> 104mb
<Hawkwind> max_: use wget http://url-here  from a terminal to download it
<max_> i have another 7z almost done, ill just try to use it, its at 90%
<Hawkwind> Are you downloading it with firefox too ?
<max_> no
<hazard2> You know, it seems that my System ONLY crashes when it has 512Ram....
<hazard2> because I've put my 256meg chips though EXTENSIVE testing, and NOTHING is wrong with any of them.
<RogueJediX> It's voodoo, swear to god.
<hazard2> Its a Vaio.
<hazard2> Swearing to god isn't neccessary.
<ad> In my hda2 vfat I have square instead eacute
<ad> How to solve it ?
<hazard2> well, what are you talking about exactly?
<RogueJediX> Isn't there a Vaio specific panel in KDE's Control Panel?
<hazard2> Not that appears to do anything.
<hazard2> I think its meant for Vaio laptops, this is a minitower.
<ad>  is a square
<RogueJediX> At the risk of sounding ignorant, I thought Vaios were laptops only?
<hazard2> vfat won't display those chars right.
<ad> is this because the fstab option is set to default ?
<hazard2> Nope, they aren't.
<hazard2> Look up a PCV-LX700
<ad> hazard2:  do you mean there is no solution ?
<hazard2> change the drive from VFAT to something not-VFAT (like ext3 or something)
<hazard2> Or don't use extended characters.
<ad> it is windows !
<hazard2> Oh...
<ad> I must use fat32
<hazard2> then Don't use extended characters.
<hazard2> You could use NTfs.
<ad> I m french i need it :)
<hazard2> I think it supports extended chars.
<ad> linux write ntfs ??
<hazard2> (but then linux couldn't write to the drive)
<hazard2> Nope.
<ad> that s a problem ...
<hazard2> Indeed.
<ad> No fix ?
<hazard2> I guess you're stuck with boxes.
<hazard2> Windows XP?
<ad> FAT 32 = no extended char ?
<RogueJediX> Oh, yeah. I've been meaning to ask this. Is NTFS write support in edgy or will it be in the next version?
<ad> yes xp
<hazard2> I'm pretty sure NTFS write support is still highly 'experiemental' and doing excessive writing currupts the drive.
<hazard2> ad: I'm pretty sure that fat32 won't take extended chars correctly.
<RogueJediX> What about this? http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<ad> For all linux ?
<mando> i am desperate
<mando> i have a major problem
<RogueJediX> Got a newsfeed about it a few months back saying that it should work with it
<mando> ok yesterday i installed kubuntu and had some problems with it.. so i formated the kubuntu partition
<ryanakca> What's the kubuntu motto again? Humanity to others or something of the sort?
<mando> now grub doesnt load and i get an error 17.. and i can load windows
<hazard2> I think that ones still has experiemental write support
<v3ctor> ntfs write support is fairly stable as long you you are not editing exist files...but i still don't recomend it
<mando> how can i remove grub and get back to the normal os choice menu
<hazard2> I hate NTFS
<RogueJediX> Okay, just checking
<hazard2> but for windows is SO much better than Fat32
<mando> anyone?
<mando> please i need urgent help
<hazard2> I recall doing that once.
<ad> I m stucked with this charset ?
<hazard2> I MAY or *MAY NOT* have fixed it by overriting GRUB using a windows installer CD's fix MBR command
<hazard2> But I don't remember
<ad> hazard2:  no solution with any linux dist ?
<hazard2> it isn't linux, its fat32.
<hazard2> its just the way it is (being all old and stuff)
<mando> what does mbr do?
<mando> i have a kubuntu live cd and i have a windows bootable cd
<hazard2> its where GRUB is, it tells the computer where to boot the system
<mando> so give me stepwise instructions please
<mando> i'm a newbie
<mando> and i have to do some work on my computer tomorrrow so i gotta get it ficked now
<ad> hazard2:  why charset is correct under windows ? There should be a solution ... I don't understand ...
<mando> fixed*
<hazard2> since you killed kubuntu, part of grub is missing (but the main entry is still in the MBR), SO when the system runs the bit O grub still there, it just suffers a heart attack as it can't find the rest of itself anymore.
<hazard2> because windows is 'special' and isn't actually storing the characters ON the drive.
<mando> ok so what shall i do?
<hazard2> Its likely storing them in some DB file somewhere along with the long filenames (which I don't know if linux acceses correctly)
<hazard2> Mando: boot off a winXP cd and get to the recovery console
<ad> hazard2: if it is not on the drive where is it ?
<mando> ok
<hazard2> ad: I don't know.
<mando> i'm on the recovery console now
<hazard2> Oh, ok.
<mando> and then?
<ad> fix mbr ?
<hazard2> umm...fixmbr or maybe its fixboot (they're both commands, but they do slightly diffrent things)
<hazard2> I'd try fixmbr I guess.
<mando> fixboot writes a new bootsector it says
<hazard2> Like I said, I don't remember if I was sucessful.
<ad> I d do fixmbr too ..
<ad> and d pray :)
<hazard2> Sure, why not.
<flaccid> plug n pray
<mando> i dont wanna lose any info on my hard drive
<ad> this won't
<hazard2> jedi: there's no end to my bad luck....mplayer is refusing to compi9le now
<flaccid> those two commands won't do that
<francois> i tried installing beryl and it just crashes when kubuntu loads up, any ideas ?
<hazard2> You won't.
<flaccid> beryl
<hazard2> at worst, this will must murder the rest of GRUB
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<hazard2> and it still won't work
<flaccid> if grub is in boot sector
<flaccid> or called from boot sector
<ad> GRUB killer !!!
<mando> i should run it on the drive where linux was
<mando> ?
<hazard2> I'm not sure.
<ad> I think you should do it in the system with windows on
<hazard2> I'd think you'd need to run it on whatever drive the systembooted from (EG the 'c' drive from the bios's point of view)
<flaccid> on windows c drive
<ad> stop repeat guys ! :o)
<mando> ok
<flaccid> repeat
<hazard2> but the windows 'c' drive isn't NECCESSILIRY the drive with the MBR for the system
<mando> are you positive this wont cause me any data loss?
<ad> yes
<flaccid> c is a partition
<hazard2> yes, at worst it still won't work though
<ad> just mbr grub killer
<flaccid> not master boot record
<hazard2> ....
<mando> mbr is master boot record
<flaccid> do you want grub killer? sorry i came in late
<ad> GRuB R.I.P.
<hazard2> there is a diffrence between the 'c' drive/partition/whatever
<xtracto> hello
<Subnormal> c is not a partition, c is the best language programing of the history
<hazard2> and the FIRST DRIVE that the bios will try to boot from
<mando> yes a grub killer
<ad> Subnormal: lol
<mando> i fromated the drive where kubuntu was and i can load windows no
<Subnormal> :)
<flaccid> Subnormal: hehe yeah i'm talking in windows terms
<hazard2> THAT drive is the one with the MBR you need to be concerned with
<xtracto> I am looking for a way to change how the icons are shown in the main kde pane
<Subnormal> was a joke
<mando> cant*
<xtracto> panel
<flaccid> but you are right
<ad> xtracto: i am too .
<xtracto> I moved the main kpanel to the right of the screen
<mando> so how can i kill grub and then load windows normally without losing anything on the windows partition?
<hazard2> who? what? where?
<mando> flaccid?
<flaccid> fixboot
<flaccid> fixmbr
<flaccid> reboot
<mando> ok the c drive right?
<ad> I like the way kaella/knoppix is : good layout / icons :)
<xtracto> and I modified the size to something like 80 pixels
<hazard2> By overwriting the MBR of the drive to have it relink the bootloader of windows correctly
<flaccid> thats from booting off windows cd and doing recovery console
<xtracto> but now the icons are too big
<ad> mando I think in 99% C
<hazard2> fixboot on the primary master drive
<flaccid> and mounting the cd parition with the RC
<RogueJediX> Grr. After 20 or so minutes of compiling, mplayer gives me an error and who else would be the cause than x264.c
<xtracto> I would like to know if there is a way to make it look similar to Windows quicklaunch bar
<mando> ok
<ad> come on do it ! Kill it !!!
<flaccid> err selecting the windows c partition to mount in RC
<ad> oops ...
<xtracto> where I had some small icons with all the apps I used
<T3hWiz0rd> how do you restart apache2 on kubuntu?
<mando> ok doing it
<hazard2> Yup, that's my present issue too
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: by cli? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mando> cool it seems like it worked!!!
<flaccid> or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<ad> mando We told you !
<hazard2> except your processor is twice as fast as ming
<hazard2> e
<flaccid> hehe
<ad> mando : you are a real grub killer :)
<xtracto> ooh well..
<flaccid> why were we killing grub for again?
<hazard2> chickens like grubs
<flaccid> and letting windows boot?
<ad> :)
<Domiii> is there a possibility to add for each desktop a different icons on it?
<mando> i love u guys lol
<hazard2> I have no idea *sky turns red*
<mando> it worked
<Domiii> on kde of course :-)
<mando> can't thank you enough
<flaccid> hehe
<ad> I just need 10000000$ :)
<mando> done lol
<ad> it will be a big thanks :)
<hazard2> I'd be happy with a NOT-5 year old computer.
<flaccid> i need $1,000,000,000,000,000M
<ad> Just a beer in fact
<RogueJediX> I think that's how old mine is
<hazard2> While we're at it, I'll take 47E8344M
<flaccid> i'm going to get a beer
<ad> And windows boots again and again ...
<hazard2> yes, well, ALL mine are that old (even the ones not-made-entirely of junk)
<flaccid> mando: so why you booting windows?
<hazard2> to doom us all...duh
<ad> I boot it too .. Linux is not so easy ...
<ad> But I try it ...
<hazard2> I wouldn't say windows is easier...
<RogueJediX> I have it for games, for when wine and cedega fail
<flaccid> dualboot w/ grub is good. why no grub?
<hazard2> have YOU ever had to de-infest a windows box from AOL -AND- spyware at the same time?
<flaccid> hazard2: yep
<qor> grub is touchy-feely... 2 out of 3 boxes made a grub indigestion
<hazard2> (AND 4 diffrent virus scanners each pointing at the other for being a virus because one of them actually found and quarentined a virus)
<ad> hazard2: when you started with windows it is difficukt with linux
<ad> command line everywhere ...
<flaccid> hazard2: kill it all. use security task manager.
<flaccid> cli is good
<RogueJediX> Does anyone here actually have clamav installed, while we're on the topic of AV apps?
<hazard2> In the instance I had, they kept regenerating.
<ricanelite> Quick question guys, When I open up Adept Manager and when I click on "Fetch Updates" it goes all the way to 99% and then stays there
<hazard2> and from the CLI it was impossible to find them.
<ricanelite> what is the problem???
<T3hWiz0rd> where does apache store conf file that says the default server path
<flaccid> but default kubuntu little need for cli use for normal person
<sorush20> hi just wanted to know why I can't connect my hardware to ehci usb, everything is connected to the normal ohci? am I making any sence?
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: okay and changing ServerRoot should change the default directory right?
<ricanelite> anyone know about that?
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: you probably want to change DocumentRoot
<flaccid> ?
<qor> ricanelite, one of your sources might be out-of-date, or down for some reason
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: ahh right
<ricanelite> okay, so it is not anything I did then??
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: its not in there
<flaccid> ServerRoot is where binaries etc. are
<qor> ricanelite, heh, I doubt it :)
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: sudo updatedb && locate httpd.conf
<ricanelite> Okay cool, I try again
<flaccid> you have apache2 right?
<hazard2> RogueJediX: you gotten it compile yet?
<ricanelite> later...Thanks!!! alot qor
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: i am looking right at httpd.conf
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: its a blank document though
<qor> ricanelite, try to see which url gets stuck
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Nah, googling around for an answer
<qor> when it updates.... check which one it is
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: what user did you open it with?
<T3hWiz0rd> sudo
<ricanelite> well it says everything is done and then when it gets to "Waiting for Headers (99%)
<hazard2> That's a fimilar error to me, I seem to recall doing some things (like trying again and again, and disabling random crap) then it worked.
<ricanelite> it just stops there
<hazard2> Of course, I don't remember what exactly that was.
<flaccid> oh thats right dif in ubuntu
* flaccid looks
<hazard2> I wonder if I have a working junk DVD drive?
<T3hWiz0rd> i think i found it
<ricanelite> Haha it worked
<qor> :)
<ricanelite> lol it might have been down
<ricanelite> lol
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<ricanelite> thanks alot!!!
<flaccid> change the symlink for default
<qor> shure thang
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: or change /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: alrigt i got it
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: i also have a .htaccess file in there
<flaccid> some people agree with this model, some don't
<T3hWiz0rd> how do i configure that again btw?
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: i need to path it to the htpasswd2 file
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: you shouldn't use a .htaccess if you can help it
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: i meant htpsswd2
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: i forgot how to path to that, like the command to put in <directory>
<flaccid> use /etc/apache2/conf.d/yourcustomhtaccess.conf
<flaccid> that whole dir gets included
<flaccid> what is the .htaccess for?
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: i like using .hpasswd2
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: its a .htpasswd2 file
<ad> Does anyone know a remote control faster than vnc to control linux from windows XP ? VNC is too slow. I used TS for Win to win .. but now I can 't ...It is in a LAN
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: HTTP Authentication?
<T3hWiz0rd> flaccid: yup
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html
<flaccid> ad: which vnc server were you using?
<shaslap> the touchpad on my compaq laptop will randomly stop being able to click things, except sometimes in one window, anyone have the same problem or a possible solution?
<ad> flaccid: i tried thin and real
<flaccid> ad: is the server computer running X ?
<RogueJediX> Isn't UltraVNC supposed to be optimised for Windows?
<ad> yes it is for kubuntu "basic"
<ad> flaccid:
<flaccid> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-5 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 820 kB
<flaccid> reduce resolution, color depth from client or server side as required
<flaccid> it can be used with display :0
<flaccid> its fast
<flaccid> realvnc client from windows works well
<ad> flaccid: i ll try but i m not so sure;;; but i ll try :)
<ad> ts for windows works better :)
<flaccid> i use it
<flaccid> over wireless and its fast
<flaccid> ad: have you used x11vnc yet?
<ad> flaccid: on a lan ?
<flaccid> yeah or at all?
<shaslap> is it possible to use synaptic or some such to upgrade to edgy eft?
<ad> flaccid:  i don't know ... I ve just install kubuntu ... What is the basic version of remote control in kubuntu ?
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<shaslap> grand, there went the touchpad again
<flaccid> ad: this is pretty easy. install the package x11vnc with your favourite package manager, then run the command x11vnc then done.
<ad> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ad> flaccid: gonna do it .. So it is really faster than ... than what afterall .. What is the basic package ?
<flaccid> you can get a windows client for freenx
<flaccid> ad: i dont understand
<ad> flaccid:  gonna try both to see the difference ...
<flaccid> try x11vnc and freenx and compare the speed
<flaccid> yeah sweet
<ad> flaccid: do you know ntrconnect ?
<flaccid> no sorry
<flaccid> !find ntrconnect
<ubotu> Package/file ntrconnect does not exist in dapper
<shaslap> is there anything that i could be doing to cause the mouse to only work in one or no windows?
<ad> no it is not a linux package ... activeX only :) it is for remote control but the difference is that you don't need port forwarding if you have a riouter
<ad> It is pass through 80 port
<ad> port 80
<ad> you have remote control using ie
<ad> just wonder if there such a thing in linux world ?
<hazard2> why would you want such a thing?
<ad> flaccid: I asked you the name of the package for remote control installed in kubuntu (the basic one). IS it simply called vnc ?
<hazard2> I think so.
<ad> hazard2: faster to deploy
<flaccid> ad: i said x11vnc
<ad> No port forwarding to do :)
<hazard2> AKA: Security risk.
<hazard2> AKA: ActiveX
<ad> nothing 100% secure anyway ;)
<flaccid> activex = bad
<coreymon77> kubuntu=good
<flaccid> proven insecure is different
<ad> flaccid:  can not see the x&&vnc package in my gui :\
<hazard2> anything that mindlessly executes what it downlaods is bad
<flaccid> ad: have you got universe repos enabled?
<ad> flaccid:  good question ... Got a fresh breezy ... so maybe not
<flaccid> !universe > ad
<ad> source.list to change no ?
<ad> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> yes add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ad> flaccid:  i used adept ... and enabled 4 thing (universe )
<ad> but when i fetch i got a error
<flaccid> whats the error
<ad> "there was a error dowloading updates" is the error
<ad> flaccid: do i need to disable something ?
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Know anything about a missing libmpencoders.a file?
<flaccid> ad: sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> ad: then get the error from there
<hazard2> nope...
<hazard2> soz
<hazard2> I haven't done this in a while.
<hazard2> (given I have systems building the binaries all the time, but they're headless GUIless, and for dedicated functions)
<Jarn> I am having problems installing Dapper. When I select "
<Jarn> "Start or Install", it freezes trying to uncompress the kernel.
<Jarn> My guess is that it is a hardware problem.
<Jarn> But is there any way to fix it?
<hazard2> well, that explains why I can't ssh to this machine, OpenSSH isn't installed
<ad> flaccid: message is in french .. Try to translate : ressource temporaly non available
<hazard2> you're sure you have enough ram?
<Schuenemann> ricanelite: hey, I just installed it :)
<flaccid> ad: is adept or any other package managers running? or is that error after it tries to get the update list from the universe mirror?
<T3hWiz0rd> I feel bad for abandoning the boys in #suse :-(
<Schuenemann> suse is still nice
<ad> flaccid:  adept is closed . but error occurs few secons after command line... Maybe adept is not well closed
<ad> there is no try to update
<flaccid> check processes
<ad> flaccid: looking for the command ...
<flaccid> ps aux | grep -i adept
<flaccid> ps aux | grep dpkg
<coreymon77> yast sucks
<flaccid> !yast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> looks like it
<Schuenemann> lol
<coreymon77> yast deleted my entire home firectory during an upgrade
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I change user to root?
<flaccid> wtf is it/?
<flaccid> Schuenemann: does root have a password?
<Schuenemann> is there a default pass?
<Schuenemann> I wasn't asked about one
<flaccid> no there isn't
<flaccid> Schuenemann: why do you need su ?
<Schuenemann> ?
<ad> flaccid:  what i suppoed to see with the first command ?
<Schuenemann> many reasons
<flaccid> Schuenemann: have you used sudo before?
<Schuenemann> nope
<Schuenemann> I just installed it
<flaccid> ad: if an adept process is active
<flaccid> ok cool
<flaccid> !find sudo
<ubotu> Found: gksu, sudo, dpsyco-sudo, gnome-sudoku, ksudoku (and 1 others)
<flaccid> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flaccid> the default user is in the admin group which means you can sudo out of the box
<flaccid> sudo command
<ad> flaccid: ok but whatever the name a line apeears ... How to know it is on ?
<flaccid> and then specify your password
<flaccid> i mean enter your passwd
<Schuenemann> the password for my user?
<flaccid> ad: how many lines does that command return?
<ad> flaccid:  one
<flaccid> Schuenemann: yes, yourself
<flaccid> ad: none is running
<Schuenemann> but what if I want to login as su?
<flaccid> Schuenemann: for what?
<ad> flaccid: if one is running how many lines ? 2 ?
<Schuenemann> who knows?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> its not required
<Schuenemann> every distribution I used had it, it seems weird not having one
<flaccid> its better for security
<flaccid> but you can enable it by doing sudo passwd root
<ad> flaccid: can not locked /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" is a part of the error
<Schuenemann> I see the instructions on that page
<Schuenemann> thanks
<flaccid> but there is no reason to have root access normally. never login to X as root etc.
<Jarn> When I try to start Dapper off the CD, it freezed at "Booting the kernel". Anyone know how to fix this?
<flaccid> ad: what does: ps aux | grep apt | grep lock return?
<Schuenemann> jarn: did you check if the media is ok?
<Jarn> As in the disk?
<Schuenemann> the CD
<Jarn> The disk is fine.
<Jarn> Yes.
<ad> flaccid:  nothing !
* tk is back, i love people that expect you to change everything for just 1 channel, gone 4h28m47s
<flaccid> ad: ps aux | grep -i apt
<RogueJediX> Yeesh, 3 o'clock already. Gotta get to bed
<flaccid> what does that return
<RogueJediX> hazard2: Would you mind giving me a shout if you find anything out about that error?
<ricanelite> Where you live Rogue?
<Jarn> Schuenemann: I am fairly certain it's not a problem with the disk since it happens with both a Kubuntu 32-bit disk and a Kubuntu 64-bit disk.
<flaccid> Jarn: could be hardware hard to tell
<Jarn> flaccid: Is there anyway I can find out?
<flaccid> there might be but i don't know
<flaccid> sorry
<Jarn> flaccid: I /think/ that this might be my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/38263
<Schuenemann> I don't know, I asked because I just had that problem and it was the CD
<Jarn> flaccid: But the only fix there is to use Edgy.
<ad> flaccid: something hard to understand for me :\
<flaccid> hmm yeah acpi seems to interfere quit a bit with kubuntu
<Jarn> What is acpi?
<flaccid> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<hazard2> alrighty jedi
<flaccid> power manager
<ad> flaccid: there is that too : apt-get install mysql-server
<flaccid> ad:huh?
<RogueJediX> Thanks, hazard2
<RogueJediX> Well, nighty night
<hazard2> night
<Jarn> flaccid: Is that what all these (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/38263/comments/4) are for, to stop acpi from starting?
<ad> flaccid: i install mysql few hours ago
<Jarn> flaccid: I tried several of those and got errors.
<flaccid> Jarn: i wish i could help further
<Jarn> flaccid: Okay, thanks anyway.
<flaccid> i had to disable acpi on my kubuntu server because it stopped the cpu fan. now i think the cpu is stuffed.
<tk> Jarn: I had the same problem and it was because the CD didnt pass the checksum despite the download reporting no errors
<Jarn> tk: My CD did pass the checksum.
<mini_g> how do i edit a file from within bash?
<tk> jarn: ok, disregard then :P
<Schuenemann> I had problems with the checksum too
<Jarn> tk: Or atleast, when I did the ISO. Is there a way to check the CD after the burn process to make sure it burned correctly?
<fignew> mini_g: nano
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> after you boot, there is that option
<mini_g> fignew: kk
<Schuenemann> and that was exacly what happened to me: the ISO was ok, the burning process not
<Jarn> Schuenemann: Check the CD for Defects?
<Schuenemann> yes
<ad> flaccid: maybe i should kill mysql-server install ?
<Jarn> That freezes at "Booting the Kernel"
<Jarn> Apparently that also needs to boot the kernel.
<Jarn> And anything that would need to boot the kernel is not working, apparently.
<Schuenemann> ouch
<flaccid> ad: pastebin the whole output of sudo apt-get update
<Jarn> And again, I do not think that it is the CD since I burned a 64-bit and a 32-bit, and both do the same thing.
<Schuenemann> I'm sorry I can't help
* Jarn shrugs.
<Jarn> I guess I'll just install
<Jarn> I guess I'll just install Breezy.
<Jarn> Or wait till Edgy comes out.
<flaccid> or try ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop
<ad> http://pastebin.ca/201919 flaccid
<thul> hmm, how long will an average kubuntuinstall take?
<Torched_> 45 minutes
<flaccid> hmm restart, ad
<flaccid> unfortunately
<Hobbsee> Torched_: only on a very slow machine, surely
<Hobbsee> thul: probably about 30 mins - you dont need to be there all the time though
<flaccid> ad: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2008362#post2008362
<ad> flaccid: ok ...
<flaccid> if you don't wanna reboot ^^
<T3hWiz0rd> suppose i want kde 3.5.5 on kubuntu... is there a repo out for it right now?
<fignew> T3hWiz0rd: kubuntu homepage
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> how do i get kde 3.5.5
<coreymon77> apt-get install what?
<Astro-Freshmex> hi can i receive some support please?
<Schuenemann> apt-cache search kde ?
<flaccid> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> after you add a mirror repos for kde 3.5.5
<flaccid> to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> doesnt the dapper-update repo include it?
<Astro-Freshmex> anyone who knows samba?
<flaccid> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: i do
<mini_g> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Astro-Freshmex> hi flaccid
<Astro-Freshmex> okay when i use a program such as komba2
<Astro-Freshmex> i mount the share but it wont stay mounted
<ad> flaccid: i m back :)
<T3hWiz0rd> brb+
<Astro-Freshmex> i.e. once you click mount it doesn't really mount.
<flaccid> ad: cool
<ad> no sudo apt-get update work ...*
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: sorry never used komba2
<Astro-Freshmex> what did you use?
<hazard2> 'doh
<flaccid> for client?
<Astro-Freshmex> yes
<ad> flaccid: so no i need universe
<hazard2> I forgot that the fb2 driver in mplayer _ALWAYS_ KPs.
<flaccid> like gui to mount network smb shares?
<coreymon77> do i need to add the mirrors?
<coreymon77> or is the kubuntu.org repo enough?
<flaccid> coreymon77: just 1 of them
<Schuenemann> which one is the grub conf file?
<coreymon77> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<thul> Hobbsee: hmm, ok, I tried to boot kubuntu now, but it would not boot at all.. so I guess I'm kind of stuck anyway:)
<Astro-Freshmex> yes please flaccid
<T3hWiz0rd> okay to update kde what would i put in? just apt-get install kde?
<coreymon77> that one is already in my soureces.list
<Astro-Freshmex> i get suid root errors (not root)
<coreymon77> is that alright?
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: smb4k
<flaccid> !smb4k
<Astro-Freshmex> i had that one
<felixjet> !wine
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 489 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Schuenemann> !grub
<Astro-Freshmex> hang on i'll get it again
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Astro-Freshmex> also chown isn't working as well as i want to
<Astro-Freshmex> london@london-medic:~$ sudo chown london /home/london/sDisk
<Astro-Freshmex> chown: changing ownership of `/home/london/sDisk': Operation not permitted
<coreymon77> will deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main be okay?
<Astro-Freshmex> sDisk being my mount disc
<Astro-Freshmex> disk*
<mini_g> *sigh* i hate reinstalling an os over'n'over
<Astro-Freshmex> london@london-medic:~$ sudo chown london /home/london/sDisk
<Astro-Freshmex> chown: changing ownership of `/home/london/sDisk': Operation not permitted
<Astro-Freshmex> ops :s
<flaccid> is it mounted?
<thul> Any suggestions? Kubuntu boots up fine, I come to the menu, choose "start or install kubuntu", then kubuntu does "loading important drivers (or something like that ok" and Loading kernel... ok
<thul> and there it stops.
<Schuenemann> bad CD?
<coreymon77> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main is already in my sources.list
<Schuenemann> flaccid: hey, what is the grub conf file?
<coreymon77> so do i just do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> coreymon77: update and upgrade with your fav pacakage manager
<Astro-Freshmex> yes
<coreymon77> or should i do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Astro-Freshmex> i used the smbmount command
<flaccid> coreymon77: negative
<coreymon77> my fav package manager is konsole
<Astro-Freshmex> poor you :P
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: unmount it first
<coreymon77> :P
<ad> flaccid: oh i lost your link to get universe repos ...
<thul> Schuenemann: well, when i mount it in poweriso, it works fine in windows too
<coreymon77> whats the konsole command
<thul> i guess I'll redownload and reburn
<Astro-Freshmex> which command do i use please? i knwo mounitng but not the unmounting of it
<flaccid> !source-o-matic try that ad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-o-matic try that ad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> thul: was the ISO checksum ok?
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > ad
<T3hWiz0rd> okay can somoen tell me what to run in apt-get to upgrade kde 3.5.5? i have the deb added now
<coreymon77> flaccid, whats the terminal command
<thul> Schuenemann: i can check.
<flaccid> T3hWiz0rd: fetch list of of updates, then install
<flaccid> coreymon77: for what?
<Astro-Freshmex> T3hWiz0rd: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<coreymon77> kde 355
<coreymon77> the apt command
<flaccid> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<T3hWiz0rd> okay
<T3hWiz0rd> i wasn't sure if i was supposed to put "upgrade kubuntu-desktop" or something.
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm
<Astro-Freshmex> flaccid: whats the command to unmount?
<T3hWiz0rd> to link a program you type ln -s right?
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: sudo umount /home/london/sDisk
<hazard2> alright
<hazard2> that's it
<hazard2> now I'm confused
<hazard2> I changed the hostname in the /etc/hostname file
<hazard2> now, I can't sudo (again), just like when I changed it with sudo hostname [name]  (except restarting after that didn't keep the change)
<Astro-Freshmex> ah right okay cool done
<hazard2> why can I not change the hostname without breaking sudo?
<coreymon77> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<flaccid> hazard2: did you change /etc/hosts
<hazard2> ah...
<hazard2> no...
<coreymon77> it wont let me upgrade
<Astro-Freshmex> once i unmount it the group changes back to mine
<ccherrett> anyone know what the dev packages for alsa are?
<hazard2> why does the local hostname need to be bound to 127.0.1.1?
<Astro-Freshmex> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<Astro-Freshmex> smbmnt failed: 1
<ad> flaccid: yeah ok ! i got universe and pick up x11vnc :)
<coreymon77> how do i check what version of kde i have?
<Astro-Freshmex> is it possible to mount it whilst not being root?
<ad> What was the second one I ve forgotten :\
<hazard2> isn't the normal loopback localhost fine?
<flaccid> ad: cool
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: yes chown it to your username, then mount using smbmount
<flaccid> chown the mountpoint ie. /home/london/sDisk
<ad> flaccid: wht was the second one you talked to me .... freenx ?
<flaccid> !freenx > ad
<Astro-Freshmex> yeah its already mine
<flaccid> cool
<ad> flaccid: don't see your > :(
<ad> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Astro-Freshmex> but when i sudo smbmount, it changes to root
<Search4Lancer> has anyone here installed Firefox 2 yet?
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: don't use sudo just use smbmount
<flaccid> but you also need to supply a umask
<ad> flaccid: freenx is multiverse ?
<coreymon77> guys
<Schuenemann> flaccid: how can I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst without having su?
<coreymon77> i cant install kde 3.5.5
<Schuenemann> I want to edit with kate or similar
<flaccid> Schuenemann: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ccherrett> I used apt-cache but I cannot tell wich packages hold the header files?
<Schuenemann> so kdesu is for graphical UI?
<T3hWiz0rd> its now showing any upgrades available for kde for me :-(
<flaccid> Schuenemann: yeah you get a prompt
<Astro-Freshmex> london@london-medic:~$ smbmount //MEDIC-S01/iDisk /home/london/sDisk -o username=~~,password=~~
<Astro-Freshmex> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<Astro-Freshmex> smbmnt failed: 1
<flaccid> if you have apt-cache try this sudo apt-cache madison kdebase | grep 3.5.5
<Schuenemann> hmm, let me try
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmount
<Astro-Freshmex> that's what i get
<T3hWiz0rd> this is dumb it won't let me upgrade to kubuntu-desktop 3.5.5
<flaccid> then try the smbmount command again
<Astro-Freshmex> oh kay
<ad> flaccid: ok I going to sleep ... 3 48 here .. Thanks for your support ByE !
<flaccid> ciao
<T3hWiz0rd> i added one of the repos for the 3.5.5 upgrade, ran update, ran upgrade... nothing.
<Astro-Freshmex> london@london-medic:~$ smbmount //MEDIC-S01/iDisk /home/london/sDisk -o username=~~,password=~~
<Astro-Freshmex> libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<Astro-Freshmex> 6246: Connection to MEDIC-S01 failed
<Astro-Freshmex> SMB connection failed
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: so that will give you user mount access
<ccherrett> anyone know what package holds the alsa headers
<ccherrett> for development?
<Schuenemann> flaccid: sorry for the silly questions, but how do I change the default boot partition?
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: i made a mistake
<Schuenemann> almost every entry has a "savedefault"
<Astro-Freshmex> it's okay
<Astro-Freshmex> what happens next?
<King_Brad> how do i configure xdcmp to allow connections?
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: one sec
<coreymon77> guys
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: run this sudo chmod u-s /usr/bin/smbmount && sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<flaccid> then try the smbmount command under your username again
<coreymon77> i just didapt-get upgrade and it said that a ton of packages were held back and only 8 would be upgraded
<coreymon77> why is that?
<King_Brad> newest version already installed??
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> well i dont know
<Astro-Freshmex> oh yeah cool it works a charm :P
<coreymon77> how do i check
<Astro-Freshmex> thanks flaccid
<Astro-Freshmex> and it would now work a-ok for smb4k as well?
<King_Brad> can i use xdmcp to remotely login to one of my nix box's that is on my network?
<coreymon77> how do i check which version of kde i have
<flaccid> Astro-Freshmex: yes
<King_Brad> and if so, how do i configure it to allow that?
<Astro-Freshmex> what's and u and s in that chmod command? s is sticky, right?
<flaccid> coreymon77: pastebin the output of sudo dpkg -l | grep 3.5.5
<flaccid> SUID
<flaccid> coreymon77: see kde version by right click on kmenu > help > about kde
<ricanelite> does anyone here know about MOL??
* wizard sighs
<wizard> now kubuntu wont boot into kde again people
<wizard> all i did was reboot the system xorg is exaclty the same everything is exactly the same, it wont boot
<coreymon77> o
<coreymon77> i have 3.5.3
<coreymon77> should i still put the output on pastebin
<flaccid> yep
<scott__> can anyone tell me how to install kde?
<scott__> if I am using ubuntu?
<flaccid> scott__: install kubuntu-desktop with your favourite package manager
<King_Brad> can i do a "new session in window" instead of full screen and having to switch back and forth?
<flaccid> coreymon77: what do you get for sudo apt-cache madison kdebase | grep 3.5.5
<coreymon77> i put the sudo dpkg thing on pastebin
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26694/
<flaccid> do you have the dapper-updates repos enables as well?
<LESBOTRONIC> pants a drop out
<nonaino> ola alguien habla espaol
<thul> hmm
<thul> can my problems with installing be related to my sata-disk?
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26695/
<LESBOTRONIC> oops Astro-Freshmex is still connected
<coreymon77> that is the apt-cache thing
<coreymon77> yup
<LESBOTRONIC> anyways, flaccis just wanted to thank you so um yeah. thanks :P
<scott__> there was a way of installing kde through a terminal..I forget the command?
<LESBOTRONIC> falccid*
<flaccid> LESBOTRONIC: np
<LESBOTRONIC> flaccid**
<LESBOTRONIC> ciao
<LjL> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<flaccid> scott__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<coreymon77> so ya\
<coreymon77> why are over 100 packages being held back
<coreymon77> ?
<flaccid> do you have dapper-updates repos enabled?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> they doint have a # beside them
<wizard> lol so sad
<flaccid> try a dif mirror perhaps
<wizard> i have to reinstall my drivers everytime kubuntu boots
<coreymon77> ill putn my sources.list on pastebin
<coreymon77> and my apt-get upgrade output
<ceros> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ricanelite> how do i edit this file /etc/mol/molrc.video?
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26696/ - my sources.list
<wizard> fhdf
<wizard> ghdf
<wizard> gfd
<wizard> woop
<wizard> ss
<wizard> sorry!!!
<wizard> wrong window
<wizard> won't happen again, my bad everyone
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26697/ - my apt-get upgrade output
<wizard> this driver thing is beginningb to fluster me to no ends reach
<wizard> i don't get what i am doing wrong
<ceros> coreymon77, you could do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wizard> every single time i reboot kubuntu
<wizard> i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<wizard> EVERY time...
<wizard> anyone have a solution?
<wizard> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coreymon77> so flaccid
<coreymon77> anything?
<flaccid> coreymon77: can you try this sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26699/
<wizard> i don't get this :-(
<wizard> if kubuntu can't manage my drivers right its sadly going to get booted out of my distro list like suse did
<coreymon77> same thing flaccid
<coreymon77> 8 upgraded 111 not
<wizard> anyone got a good explination as to why kubuntu just sits on the kubuntu splash when i restart kdm?
<wizard> i've gone through every possible explination
<ceros> coreymon77, sudo apt-get upgrade --ignore-hold
<flaccid> coreymon77: got me on that
<coreymon77> do that command flaccid?
<coreymon77> the ingnor-hold thing
<flaccid> yep
<coreymon77> that will help it?
<wizard> can someone please help me with a major nvidia problem?
<coreymon77> exact same thing
<coreymon77> it keeps on saying packages have been held back
<coreymon77> why?
<King_Brad> wizard: are you always this demanding?
<coreymon77> why are the packages beeing held back?
<wizard> King_Brad: is saying please demanding?
<ceros> that's wierd
<ceros> can you post your sources.list again?
<flaccid> its weird coz kdebase is not in there
<flaccid> and lots of other stuff
<coreymon77> im using the one that flaccid provided me
<flaccid> coreymon77: try commenting out the src entries
<coreymon77> do you want my original
<King_Brad> wizard:  no, but asking your questing 10 times in 5 mins is... if noone has answered, its prolly because noone is sure...
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> do what flac?
<wizard> King_Brad: its been driving me nuts pretty much all day
<coreymon77> should i use my original sources.list again?
<ceros> no
<ceros> just show me what you have now
<wizard> the thing just returns to the kubuntu splash and sits there, never moves from it
<King_Brad> i understand that, this is linux after all
<ceros> you should take out deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<King_Brad> drivers may have bugs..
<wizard> King_Brad: every other distro i've used never did this..
<King_Brad> what about suse? i saw you mention that eairler...
<wizard> it never did it
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26700/
<King_Brad> hrm
<wizard> suse never gave me a driver problem... ever
<coreymon77> thats it
<King_Brad> maybe the drive was not installed correctlY?
<King_Brad> have you tired to update kde to latest version?
<coreymon77> okay ceros?
<ceros> ok
<ceros> take out deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<ceros> do sudo apt-get update
<felixjet> i hate when im editing a file with kate and it auto-create a "backup" file. it is possible to prevent it?
<ceros> sudo apt-get upgrade --ignore-hold
<RobNYC_> I have a problem with my kde wallet
<RobNYC_> i enter the password and it comes up saying is wrong
<intelikey> wizard if you don't like *buntu don't use it.   you wont hurt our feeling by not using it.   if you like it use it if not, then 86 it and move on.
<felixjet> nevermingd, found
<wizard> King_Brad: i imagine that after 9 times or so of installing the driver it should be installed just fine... everytime i boot to kubuntu i have to reinstall the driver.
<wizard> King_Brad: because it just sits on the kubuntu splash and does nothing
<King_Brad> have you tried updating kde?
<wizard> King_Brad: i ran the updates a little while ago
<King_Brad> hrm
<wizard> i just reinstalled the nvidia driver again and changed some stuff in xorg.conf to match my own prefs.
<wizard> it sets the card name as NVIDIA generic graphics card
<Momal> garr damn kopete >_<
<wizard> which isn't what it is at all lol... Renamed it to NVIDIA Geforce 7800GS
<King_Brad> well to be honest with you, this is way beyond the scope of my knowlage, i dont use video drivers other then the ones that it auto loads, because i use this machine for well, messing around... my gameing pc is winblowz still...
<wizard> King_Brad: just rebooted again and back to splash
<Momal> wizard: mine does that as well i have a geforce7800GT and it just says generic graphics card
<King_Brad> maybe the video driver for the 7800 for kubuntu is buggy... that is a fairly new card...
<intelikey> the card idintifyer could read "bob died last week"  it's just an id nothing more.
<wizard> its been out over a year 0.o
<Momal> Im runing the latest from the website :)
<King_Brad> thats new in my book
<King_Brad> lol
<Momal> 8774 or something like that
<wizard> intelikey: then why is it everytime i boot into linux i have to reinstall the drivers over and over and over.
<King_Brad> it always loads the :generic" driver and u just rename it?
<intelikey> you don't have too.  like i said if you don't like it don't use it.
<wizard> intelikey: i can reinstall the drivers right now, they'lll work, i'll reboot, and they'll stop
<intelikey> if you don't like it don't use it.
<King_Brad> okay, well back to my problem, is thier a GUI in kubuntu to configure remote logins via xdmcp?
<intelikey> wizard if you really want to fix it.   fix the "totally stupid" ubuntu init script that sets up xorg automatically at boot time.
<wizard> is there a guide to it?
<intelikey> i don't recall the name of the script  but it's in the /etc/init.d/ dir  and it reconfigures xorg at boot time.
<intelikey> and i doubt that there is any guide.
<intelikey> first thing i did when i installed is rebuild init to suit myself.
<ceros> coreymon77, is it working?
<intelikey> so i get along with this linux software just fine.  but i'm kinda like you wizard i don't get along with "*buntu" spicific anything.
<wizard> intelikey: nvidia-installer --uninstall uninstalls the drivers from the website right?
<wizard> now i am trying to use the onesp roviding on the apt-get repositories
<intelikey> there is a guide for the nv drivers
<wizard> intelikey: i simply followed the guide as close as i could.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wizard> intelikey: http://cholito.org/2006/03/17/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu/ << this is what i followed
<King_Brad> !xdmcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdmcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard2> SUCESS!!!
<hazard2> sudo is FINALLY fixed.
<intelikey> but there is an init script that messes with your xorg.conf   you can sudo chattr +i /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and boot and watch which script complains about it.
<King_Brad> how can i check what version of KDE i am running?
<intelikey> dpkg -l kde
<King_Brad> brad@brad:~$ dpkg -l kde
<King_Brad> No packages found matching kde.
<intelikey> kde-core then
<King_Brad> same thing
<intelikey> kde-core - the K Desktop Environment core modules
<King_Brad> brad@brad:~$ dpkg -l kde-core
<King_Brad> No packages found matching kde-core.
<intelikey> i guess you don't have kde .....
<King_Brad> kde-config --version  <--- that worked
<ryanr> King_Brad try dpkg -l kdm
<intelikey> if you are pretty sure that you do   try    dpkg -l | grep kde
<King_Brad> well, im using it right now
<King_Brad> so im sure its there somewhere
<intelikey> ryanr would the version of kdm and kde be the same ?
<ryanr> I believe they are the same thing
<King_Brad> yes
<King_Brad> it will show u the version of KDE
<King_Brad> with that dpkg -I kdm command
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> i was in the shower
<coreymon77> what were you saying ceros
<intelikey> i didn't know if the versions matched or not.  you can have one and not the othere....
<intelikey> ah maybe it's kdebase-bin
<wizard> intelikey: can you tell me what to remove in init.d so that it won't reconfigure xorg on boot?
<coreymon77> hey
<coreymon77> ceros
<coreymon77> what you said didnt help
<coreymon77> i deleted that repo and nothing changed
<intelikey> wizard no but you can   grep -Hie'xorg' /etc/init.d/*     and prolly find it pretty quick.
<coreymon77> ceros, it didnt help
<coreymon77> ceros: what did flac mean when he said comment out the src entries
<wizard> i was starting to like kubuntu again too :-(
<intelikey> oh don't do that.
<coreymon77> what do i do now ceros
* intelikey </shutters>
<ceros> probably meant deb-src entries
<ceros> but i never comment those out
<wizard> it looks like autoruns dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> what do i do now?
<ceros> i'm going to send you my sources.list file
<wizard> displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<wizard> should i remove it intelikey?
<intelikey> wizard yep look in that one.
<intelikey> edit
<Momal> anyone know much about kopete here? or might know how to fix my prob: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202037
<intelikey> edit   not remove.  edit
<ceros> oh
<ceros> never registered
<ceros> hold on
<wizard> intelikey: remove the line dpkg-reconfigure?
<intelikey> wizard you know anything about init scripts ?    or shell scripts in general ?
<coreymon77> never registered for what ceros?
<ceros> to send messages through freenode
<coreymon77> oh
<wizard> intelikey: not really... i blanked out the command line where it reconfigures itself
<coreymon77> you idnt register with nickserv?
<intelikey> wizard try commenting the line out.     prepend #
<wizard> just did that
<wizard> intelikey: i guess i knew a little eh?
<intelikey> # this line is commented out.
<wizard> intelikey: its rebooting
<wizard> intelikey: i did two of them lol
<wizard> ##cmd
<wizard> same difference though, makes ite asier for me to see
<intelikey> yeah what ever feels right.
<coreymon77> you registered yet ceros?
<wizard> intelikey: i just want it to boot up and work... you think that line could of been it?
<ceros> yeah
<wizard> intelikey: :-(
<wizard> it still isn't loading X
<intelikey> wizard but did it change your xorg.conf file this time?
<coreymon77> so now what?
<wizard> intelikey: let me look
<ceros> hold on
<wizard> nothing that i can see
<intelikey> k then that problem is solve'ed   now as to why you have no X on boot ....
<ceros> ok
<ceros> did you get it
<intelikey> what do you get wizard ?
<intelikey> does the screen blank and then flash back to the frame buffer ?
<intelikey> wizard or does it never even try to start xorg ?
<mabreaux> Trying to install a network printer on edgy and it is not working.  Says can not load printer list.
<wizard> intelikey: it blanks
<wizard> intelikey: then goes back to the kubuntu splash
<rexbron> what command do you use to list pids from the command line?
<intelikey> k look at   cat /var/log/xorg.0.*   error should be last thing printed
<intelikey> or last few lines.
<wizard> intelikey: "fatal error: no screens found"
<wizard> and above that
<intelikey> rexbron i use pid  but you need to use   ps -A x
<wizard> EE Screens found but none have a usable configuration
<Torched_> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<wizard> intelikey: it also says it failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module
<wizard> ohhh...... OHHH
<wizard> aren't you supposed to modprobe -v nvidia?
<ceros> you there coreymon?
<intelikey> wizard ok  then the xorg.conf is not right for the driver selected and monitor discriptor   if you have nvidia drivers properly installed and your xorg.conf lists the driver as "nvidia"   NOT  'nv'   then it's in the monitor section.  else check the drivers again.
<rexbron> intelikey: Thanks
<mabreaux> I am trying to install a network printer on edgy. and getting the can not load printer list. error.  is there a work around?
<ceros> coreymon?
<wizard> intelikey: shouldn't i also add modprobe -v nvidia
<coreymon> who is the op here
<coreymon> can they kick coreymon77
<coreymon> something messed up with my internet and now  cant use the name anymore
<intelikey> wizard you can put that in /etc/modprob.d/  i think
<coreymon> ceros
<ceros> yeah
<coreymon> how do i kick my nick
<coreymon> coreymon77 isnt actually online
<coreymon> my internet messed
<intelikey> or in /etc/modules   it's deperciated but still useful
<ceros> don't know
<ceros> i'm new to irc
<coreymon> konversation restarted
<coreymon> i cna tuse my name anymore
<rexbron> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<coreymon> wait a sec
<wizard> intelikey: i forgot to add the mobprobe
<intelikey> coreymon /msg nickesrv help
<wizard> modprobe*
<intelikey> nickserv ^
<soundmaster80> is anyone here using edgy?
<wizard> intelikey: and that can cause conflicts cant it? if the nvidia module isn't laoded into kernel?
<soundmaster80> i just updated networkmanager and for some reason it's either not starting or hanging
<intelikey> then do the modprobe and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<wizard> intelikey: it came back up
<wizard> intelikey: i am rebooting now
<intelikey> ok but this is not M$ reboot...
<Momal> anyone know where Ican find a kopete 0.12.2 deb? or earlier ?
<coreymon77> sorry bout that
<coreymon77> im back
<ceros> ok
<coreymon77> ceros
<ceros> yeah
<coreymon77> im back now
<coreymon77> i just ctrl+alt+bkspced
<ceros> alright
<ceros> go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<wizard> intelikey: nopeeeee
<wizard> intelikey: bye bye kubuntu
* wizard puts kubuntu on the list
<ceros> use the sources.list there
<wizard> i've had enough
* flaccid runs away
<intelikey> wizard don't blame you really.   i put it on the list a long time ago.
<ceros> than add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<ceros> and deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<thul> hmm, I had to give kubuntu up.. :-( but thanks for the help!
<ceros> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wizard> intelikey: i cna't believe how difficult its been to set up... DRIVERS...
<ceros> sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> wizard but it could be much worse.  it could have costed you M$  :)
<wizard> simple, basic, nvidia drivers that never gave me a single problem elsewhere.
<ceros> sudo apt-get upgrade --ignore-hold
<wizard> intelikey: i tried, i really did... i came from suse and gave kubuntu my best run
<wizard> ITS LISTED
<wizard> and now suse is listed
<wizard> so i need to find a new distro :-(
<linuxbomb> How can i tell adept that I don't want to upgrade this package and quit showing me a !
<intelikey> mandriva slackware fedora-core debain gentoo puppy colage ....  you name it.
<Dr_willis> LinuxXP
<Dr_willis> or XPLinux :)
<wizard> intelikey: it just crashes to that stupid splash screen everytime i boot
<wizard> slack is too hard for me to figure out its all source lol
<intelikey> i thought you just said you gave up on it.
<coreymon77> ahh!!!
<coreymon77> this doesnt have the sources repos!
<ceros> it should
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> i think it may
<coreymon77> does this have everything i do
<ceros> except for dapper-proposed
<coreymon77> does this have everything i would need
<intelikey> slack != all source    gentoo == all source   slack == tar archives  but they are packages
<ceros> i don't use it though
<coreymon77> should i get that?
<wizard> intelikey: looking at it frustrates me
<ceros> no
<wizard> intelikey: it REALLY frustrates me
<tmdx120_> does anyone know abou a program called citrix?
<wizard> intelikey: i am thinknig about fedora core but fedora core and I don't bond well
<ceros> did you remember to add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<wizard> i'ven ever tried mandriva
<ceros> and deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main
<coreymon77> it doesnt have them?
<ceros> you have to add the last two in
<intelikey> that tells me you are so addicted to ubuntu linux that you are willing to pull your own hair out just to fight with it wizard
<coreymon77> okay
<wizard> i thought debian would be nice, intelikey... lots of packages for it.
<wizard> intelikey: i am addicted to linux... period
<ryanr> is anyone using edgy having problems with firefox with the flash 7 plugin?
<wizard> intelikey: doesn't matter where it comes from its linxu
<Momal> anyone know where Ican find a kopete 0.12.2 deb? or earlier ?
<intelikey> the only reason i still have *buntu installed ^  it's linux
<phoenix_> anybody know how I'd go about deleting /home/user/.local files?
<wizard> intelikey: i am considering reinstalling suse 10.1 from the ground up
<wizard> intelikey: today they finally released the respins
<wizard> intelikey: so it may be better
<phoenix_> I have 15gb of trash there
<Torched_> i don't seem to have permission to copy things to hda2
<Torched_> how do i change that
<Dr_willis> phoenix_,  how many users do you have?
<wizard> intelikey: sadly suse does beat kubuntu
<intelikey> phoenix_ rm
<wizard> intelikey: i always try to be fair first
<phoenix_> It's from a previous install
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  what kind of drive/partition is hda2?
<coreymon77> just add those 2 anywhere in my sources.list file?
<Torched_> ntfs
<phoenix_> I've allready changed ownership
<ceros> yeah
<Torched_> it's not a separate drive, just a partition
<intelikey> wizard imo mandrake beet ubuntu  but don't tell anyone in here i said that.
<coreymon77> same think
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  thats SUch a faq. to let Users access the ntfs drives the fstab needs to be similer to... (let me paste mine)
<intelikey> ooops !
<coreymon77> samething i mean
<Dr_willis>        /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ceros> you're leaving an extra line at the end right?
<ceros> a blank line i mean
<Torched_> yeah that's how mine looks Dr_willis
<phoenix_> rm won't remove directories
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> yup
<ceros> ok
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  is your FIRST user the one accessing it? or some other user?
<ceros> and did you do sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Torched_> there is only one user
<coreymon77> i am
<ceros> you mean you did?
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  Hmm...  this is the only user youve ever had on the system? youve not moved/added/removed any?
<Torched_> nope, never
<Torched_> when i look at the permissions in konqueror, it says it's owned by root
<Dr_willis> what group does it say its owned by?
<coreymon77> i did
<Torched_> plugdev
<ceros> ok
<intelikey> Torched_ sudo rm /home/<username>/.local -fr
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  identical to mine..
<ceros> do sudo adept_updater
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  if you can see the files... then whats the problem? or am i missing somthin ghere.
<Torched_> i want to copy something to it
<coreymon77> cer0s
<Torched_> i don't have that right
<ceros> yeah
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  you do realize that NTFS is a READONLY thin gunder linux eh?
<ceros> sudo adept_updater
<Torched_> no
<coreymon77> cer0s
<Torched_> why is that
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  you do Now. :P
<intelikey> oh i thought you asked about deleting
<Dr_willis> Writing to ntfs is risky
<Torched_> why
<Dr_willis> Torched_,  go ask MS to release the specs for NTFS>. and you will find out why
<coreymon> oh damn
<Torched_> oh ok
<linuxbomb> Dr_willis: can't you write ntfs using fuse
<Dr_willis> Theres ways TO write to ntfs.. but they are considerd risky
<Dr_willis> so the bottom line is - how much do you want to gamble.
<Torched_> it's ok, i'll use a cd
<intelikey> yes linuxbomb    and you can without it  but you can also end up with a hosed ntfs
<ceros> you still there coreymon?
<Dr_willis> I just set up XP to read/write my ext3 drives. :)
<morghanphoenix> how do I delete /home/user/.local/share/trash files? It's wasting 15gb of space on my hard drive
<Torched_> what about fat32?
<Torched_> can it do that?
<morghanphoenix> sorry
<Dr_willis> fat32 is very well supported
<linuxbomb> xp is already hosed
<morghanphoenix> wrong channel
<intelikey> or so i hear.    i'm not totally convinced that it's not M$ hosing it and linux getting the blame....
<morghanphoenix> allready asked here
<coreymon77> ceros
<ceros> yeah
<ceros> did you do sudo adept_updater
<intelikey> "your linux crap ruined my beautiful wonderful perfect Micro-Soft Windows partition."
<intelikey> "and i just got it back out of the shop too."
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey has actually heard that.
<ceros> coreymon77, when you use adept_updater, tell me if it say "hold" anywhere
<coreymon77> i dont use adept
<coreymon77> i use apt-get
<alienjeff> <intelikey> "your linux crap ruined my beautiful wonderful perfect Micro-Soft Windows partition." <--no such thing
<ceros> ok
<ceros> when you use apt-get
<ceros> at the beginning, does it keep telling you that there are holds
<intelikey> alienjeff don't quote my quote.  that's my quote of the day.... :)
<alienjeff> heh
<alienjeff> understood
<intelikey> but yeah i totally agree.
<Momal> kopete crashes as soon as It loads my contact list on this 1 msn account: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202037 | console and backtrace output from the crash... Happens no matter which version i choose. #kopete doesn't believe its kopete related but something in kubuntu. HELP :)
<alienjeff> intelikey: ...I noted the <facetous> tags
<intelikey> :)
<Lam_> does anyone use konquerer as their default browser?
<Lam_> and why?
<ceros> coreymon77, did you add in the keys
<alienjeff> Lam_: Speed?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> two secs
<coreymon77> ill brb
<intelikey> Lam_ when i had kde installed i did.  cause it worked well for all i wanted...
<alienjeff> intelikey: Ever use dillo or hv3?
<linuxbomb> I like the idea of konquerer but it makes me feal funny using it
<intelikey> alienjeff yes but dillo has no js support.  not that i like java but my web mail needs js
<alienjeff> Gotta love the speed of dillo and hv3 for mainly text based browsing.
<intelikey> hv3   mmmm no.  m3b yes  lynx links links2 and elinks
<alienjeff> hv3 is alpha, but very slick.
<intelikey> k i'll have to give it a look see
<alienjeff> <linuxbomb> I like the idea of konquerer but it makes me feal funny using it <-- define "feel funny"
<intelikey> or maybe not....
<intelikey> linuxbomb we might not want to know.
<alienjeff> lmao
<linuxbomb> its kinda like how in windows you could use explorer as internet explorer and how ie has security holes, but i'm sure konquerer is better
<alienjeff> ah....that's a relief.
<intelikey> there you go reading on the lines again.   i though i tought you to always read between them....
<alienjeff> Konquerer is nice. It's just all the other KDE bloat that I don't care for.
<intelikey> so use kde-core + konqueror   and don't install the bloat
<mabreaux> !buglist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buglist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxbomb> I like kde bloat
* Dr_willis eats 100 taco grandes and feels bloated.
<mabreaux> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<alienjeff> linuxbomb: If you like KDE bloat, double your pleasure and install kubuntu! Oh wait. That's right. I'm in #kubuntu, aren't I?
<alienjeff> nvm
<linuxbomb> thats why i got rid of suse
<intelikey> yes sudo apt-get install *buntu-desktop
<ceros> you still there coreymon77
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> but brb
<intelikey> that should bloat the thing pretty good
<Lam_> is there a Qt based Xchat?
<Lam_> or an equivalent
<intelikey> konversation  ?
<Dr_willis> There are several kde irc clients
<Dr_willis> I perfer xchat :)
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> im back for a sec
<ceros> alright
* intelikey sticks with bx
<ceros> do you see a message asking to accept a file i'm sending to you?
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<Lam_> its nice talking in here
<Lam_> a lot less hectic than #ubuntu
<intelikey> if it aint broke don't replace it.   if it is broke, bx about it.
<Dr_willis> !info sirc
<ubotu> sirc: The full-featured Perl IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.211-9 (dapper), package size 104 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> !kirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> brb again
<Dr_willis> !info ksirc
<ubotu> ksirc: IRC client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 696 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<intelikey> ah yea ksirc it is
<Lam_> neat. i'll look that up. thanks
<Dr_willis> Judge declines to restrict sale of Bully... :)
<Dr_willis> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061013-7985.html
<Dr_willis> Heh heh -- 'computer games make kids violent!"
<Lam_> ha yeah i read about that
<Lam_> he said he wouldn't let his kids play it, but that's no reason to not let it sell
<ceros> coreymon77, http://pastebin.ca/202085
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Gamers get political action group http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061012-7975.html
<Dr_willis> Woo Hoo.. a PAC!
<Dr_willis> we need a Linux/GPL/OpenSource Pac!
<intelikey> coreymon77 just a thought, but if you are going to continue to use the ctrl+alt+bs   you might find it to your advantage to exit the irc client first, so you don't have to recover your nick on each subsecquent session.
<intelikey> quit       then kill x   ?
<intelikey> /quit       then kill x   ?
<intelikey> //\/\\/\\\/?
<Search4Lancer> anyone here try upgrading to Firefox 2 yet?
<zer0hour> nope
<zer0hour> is it up?
<rocabaar> hola todos, me gustaria saber como utilizo los themes de kde en mi kubuntu.  he intentado varias cosas pero las bajo de www.kde-look.org pero no se pueden instalar
<Lam_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Lam_> :)
<intelikey> i wasn't sure that was  es
<Lam_> no i'm pretty sure it was
<Lam_> i understood everything he said lol
<Lam_> i just don't know how to answer him
<m4jqp> how do i stop X ? i want to run xorg -configure
<intelikey> m4jqp sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     but use  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to reconfigure X
<Lam_> doesn't that only stop kdm and not X?
<Dr_willis> if kdm dies.. it kills off X
<intelikey> Lam_ try it and see
<Dr_willis> try it and see. :)
<Dr_willis> famous last words!
<Lam_> i'll take your word on it
<Dr_willis> "hay watch this!"
<Lam_> ctrl+alt+backspace for hacks!
<m4jqp> intelikey, does Xorg -config not work ?
<m4jqp> im sort of an ubuntu noob
<intelikey> Lam_ that doesn't stop X
<Lam_> of course not, but it's still fun :)
<intelikey> m4jqp it's depreciated in *buntu
<lainproliant> hello :)
<lainproliant> how are you all today?
<zer0hour> ANGRY!
<m4jqp> intelikey, why's that? it doesn't set up an xorg.conf.new ?
<lainproliant> i am sorrie to hear that you are angry zer0hour
<intelikey> m4jqp use it if you want.....   but i gave you the info that i have.
<m4jqp> intelikey, k k thanks
<lainproliant> A few weeks ago, i installed Kubuntu on my desktop system and it works flawlessly and i love it ^_^
<Lam_> i would run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or if you know what you're doing, just edit the xorg.conf
<intelikey> lainproliant but noe ?
<lainproliant> I decided to put it on my laptop, i used GNOME Partition Manager to resize my NTFS, and i installed Kubuntu
<intelikey> now
<lainproliant> i have  having a really wierd problem
<lainproliant> i had to start the installer with a special VGA setting
<lainproliant> it boots into X (KDE) perfectly fine, but text mode won't work
<lainproliant> if i type CTRL+ALT+F1, the screen fades to white
<lainproliant> i think that this is because of a console mode incompatability
<alienjeff> lainproliant: let me guess...neomagic video system?
<lainproliant> nope
<lainproliant> ATI Rage Pro on a Compaq Armada M300
<intelikey> lainproliant try adding  vga=0x0f05  in your boot command   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lainproliant> ah cool ^_^
<intelikey> i make no promices
<lainproliant> and that will change how the console is setup through the life of the linux session?
<lainproliant> its worth a try :)
<intelikey> it's worth a try yes
<lainproliant> hey intelikey?
* alienjeff just finished spending the better part of a week getting Linux up on a Gateway Solo 5150 P-II w/64M RAM.
<lainproliant> is there a place where i can get a list of possible VGA values so i can try lots of them out?
<alienjeff> Farking NeoMagic.
<lainproliant> if necessary
<lainproliant> let me try and search for the file on google
<lainproliant> that might return some results lol
<Lam_> !sudoku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lam_> bah
<intelikey> lainproliant yes.   i have seen one.... but don't ask me where.  some place on the installed system....   a grep -Rie'vga=' / | less  might find it for you....  heheh
<ceros> gtg coreymon77
<lainproliant> okies
<coreymon77> shoot
<coreymon77> alright then
<lainproliant> i have one more question before i go?
<ceros> maybe tomorrow
<ceros> see ya
<alienjeff> Nite, folks.
<Dr_willis> hmm
<lainproliant> is there any way that i can implement a click lock system?
<Dr_willis> define 'click lock'
<lainproliant> hehe ^_^
<lainproliant> okies
<lainproliant> well, a mouse panel, if you click and drag and let go, and then drag again, it remembers that you are dragging a window or object or else
<intelikey> the left alt key
<lainproliant> hmm
<lainproliant> not working ^_^ its okay though
<lainproliant> i will figure it out eventually lol
<lainproliant> thank you for your help intelikey ^_^
<lainproliant> byebye for now
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> i think left alt drag only works on window drags...
<Dr_willis> i though alt-mouse click - grabbed a window from anywhere.
<Momal> kopete crashes as soon as It loads my contact list: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202037 | console and backtrace output from the crash... Happens no matter which version i choose. #kopete doesn't believe its kopete related but something in kubuntu. HELP :)
<osiris> what is the = to alsaconfig in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis it does.
<Dr_willis> the = ?
<intelikey> osiris alsaconfig ?
<osiris> cant find it
<intelikey> alsa is basic  not gui property.  so  *buntu is all the same there
<osiris> does it go by a different package name
<Dr_willis> I tend to install the different alsa mixers
<Dr_willis> alsactl       alsamixer     alsamixergui
<intelikey> apt-cache search alsa
<osiris> i have alsamixer and alsactl
<osiris> i need to reasign audio devices basicly
<intelikey> alsaplayer is ok
<osiris> if i boot with my usb headset in, it takes over alsa, andi  rather have my main sound come out through my soundblaster
<Dr_willis> hmm not tried a usb headset yet.
<intelikey> alsa-tools - Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<intelikey> alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<intelikey> alsamixergui - graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver
<intelikey> alsaplayer-alsa - PCM player designed for ALSA (ALSA output module)
<intelikey> i know.  don't flood.
<Linux_Galore> Ive tried a usb headset, they work just you have to reboot to get HAL to use them
<Linux_Galore> its the only issue I still have with Linux these days, Linux doesnt switch between sound devices on the fly very well
<Linux_Galore> although apparently there is a fix in the wings for this issue
<Momal> kopete crashes as soon as It loads my contact list: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202037 | console and backtrace output from the crash... Happens no matter which version i choose. #kopete doesn't believe its kopete related but something in kubuntu. HELP :)
<intelikey> have to reboot ???   that doesn't even sound *nix'ish
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know the fighting ive done with windows and usb-sound devices. :P
<Momal> linux_galore: guess what kopete now crashes everywhere on this acccount >_< no matter what login >_<
<Dr_willis> Most likely - you could unplug the device and restart that hal service
<Linux_Galore> Momal: I noticed when I installed kubuntu allot of things that I would have thought would be installed were not
<Linux_Galore> Momal: so I manually went through the kde stuff in adept and installed all the bits and pieces
<Hawkwind> Momal: Have you tried completely removing ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and then trying to run kopete ?
<Momal> Linux_Galore: what typa pieces?? :S
<Momal> yup many times
<Linux_Galore> Momal: Ive done it for both of my machines and I dont seem to have issues when I do updates like everyone else
<Momal> If i clear all the config for it Ican run kopete login to msn and it works fine... when i goto login to my main msn account i use it crashes kopete
<Momal> crashes just after the contact list loads
<Linux_Galore> Momal: have you looked on the kopete home page to see if there is anything
<Linux_Galore> Momal: might be a bug
<Linux_Galore> Momal: or ask in the kopete room
<Linux_Galore> channel*
<Momal> hasn't been anything that Ican see.. tried older versions as well thats what #kopete suggested and cna't seem to get any of it to work
<Linux_Galore> Momal: go into adept and search under kde and check to see that all the base 3.5.5 stuff is installed
<Momal> http://kopete.kde.org doesn't even say that 0.12.3 has been released >_<
<Hawkwind> Momal: Because it hasn't
<Hawkwind> Momal: You running Edgy or Dapper ?
<Momal> what about package just called kde?
<Momal> dapper
<Linux_Galore> Momal: kde and check the version
<Hawkwind> Momal: Where did you install 0.12.3 from ?
<Momal> just updated kde to 3.5.5 via adept
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, 3.5.5, that's why
<Blacken> How *is* 3.5.5, anyway? I've heard some people say it's pretty good, but others have said it's painful.
<Hawkwind> Momal: dpkg -l kopete
<Hawkwind> Blacken: It's got lots of issues in Dapper
<Linux_Galore> I swapped to 3.5.5 with zero issues on both my machines
<RobNyc_> how can i boot kubuntu edgy in console mode only ?
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Though it works quite well in Edgy
<Hawkwind> RobNyc_: Might try #Ubuntu+1 as that is the Edgy channel
<RobNyc_> ty
<RobNyc_> Hawkwind, i thought the linux commands works everywhere
<Linux_Galore> RobNyc_: in the login window you can swap to term login
<intelikey> RobNyc_ add  1   to the boot line in grub
<Dr_willis> I got 3.5.5 working.. but really aint seen much of a diff between it and the earlier.
<RobNyc_> thanks intelikey and Linux_Galore
<Hawkwind> RobNyc_: They probably do, but best to talk to the channel that is for Edgy
<RobNyc_> tru ty
<RobNyc_> Hawkwind, :)
<Linux_Galore> RobNyc_: in one of the drop downs in the login it allows you to swap to a terminal login so you can install nvidia etc
<RobNyc_> i dont see that
<Hawkwind> RobNyc_: It's in the KDM GUI login screen
<Linux_Galore> RobNyc_: hold on a sec
<Momal> yea kde 3.5.5 is fine just when i went to latest kopete that messed up >_<
<Momal> hawkwind: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202133
<Hawkwind> RobNyc_: Hit the button on the left
<Lam_> does kubuntu have the gnome login screen?
<Hawkwind> Lam_: No, it has the Kubuntu screen
<Lam_> i wonder where i read that it said instead of kde's login, it had a gnome login
<Lam_> thanks for the clarification
<RobNyc_> when i get the boot screen press esc,, and now im in the boot screen.. i typed failsafe but that didnt do.. it said could not find kernel image lol
<Linux_Galore> yeah in the Kubuntu login screen in the menu there is a option for "console login" select that
<RobNyc_> sorry im gonna take it over to ubuntu+1 since its edgy so i wont bother anyone here
<Momal> the package called "kde" under adept shouldi have that installed becuase when i select to install it there is abunch of stuff it wants to get
<RobNyc_> thanks
<Hawkwind> Momal: Try it and see
<Linux_Galore> Momal: check the version it might be uninstalling 3.5.5 and swapping back
<Lam_> what's kde's window manager?
<Lam_> gnome has metacity
<intelikey> Momal kde is a meta package the is designed to depend on ....
<Linux_Galore> Lam_: kdm
<Lam_> how integrated. thanks
<Linux_Galore> sorry
<Momal> doesn't give a version just has: candidate version: 5:45ubuntu1
<intelikey> kde is prolly version 45  for dapper
<KDEfanboy> no, the window manager is kwin. kdm is the display manager
<Linux_Galore> Lam_: kwm sorry
<Linux_Galore> Momal: when you select it you can see a more detailed view it should show you what its going to install
<Lam_> ok thanks
<Momal> linux_galore: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202139 <,-- thats what it wants to do when i try to install it
<Hawkwind> Momal: Looks like you didn't install much of 3.5.5 then.  I'd suggest you install that stuff.
<Hawkwind> Momal: Are you sure you're using Dapper sources and not Edgy ?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: so thats what "Preview Changes" shows
<jontec> anyone have anything that I should know before I install the ruby and rails packages?
<jontec> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Momal> yea... when i updated i just did the fetch updates then full upgrade and let it to the rest... | http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202143 <-- my sources list|
<jontec> !rails
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1723 kB, installed size 12820 kB
<Linux_Galore> Momal: dont install that its the old stuff
<Momal> so i shoudl go ahead and let it install all the stuff ?
<Momal> k
<Linux_Galore> no I have the same on my machine and its not marked as installed and when i look at the package details its comes from the old kde repo
<Linux_Galore> Momal: you can see in details were the packages are coming from
<goofy> anyone know a good guide to install xlg ang compiz
<Momal> use beryl
<Momal> if you have nvidia card: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5063-howto-xgl-beryl-kubuntu-dapper-with-nvidia
<Linux_Galore> Momal: it should show  4:3.5.5  in the version
<goofy> thanks
<wizard> intelikey: i still wanna fix dapper if i can i just don't know how.
<Momal> if ati there should be a howto in the same forum
<Linux_Galore> Momal: if its new
<Momal> Linux_Galore: arr ok... hmm now what to do to try and fix kopete :(
<aosinski> hey all. has anyone tried the photoshop cs2 under wine trick?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: just go through them all and check for 3.5.5
<Linux_Galore> Momal: I suspect it missed something
<unix_infidel> aosinski: PS7 runs flawlessly in cxoffice and wine respectively.
<Linux_Galore> or there is a dep change were a lib is now in another package but was never updated
<Momal> though all the kde related stuff ?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<unix_infidel> CS and CS2, respectively, have not been so fortunate.
<aosinski> there have been reports circulating of CS successfully running under wine
<ccherrett> I don't have a /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to add the aoss to make flash play sound. Can I just create the file?
<Dr_willis> yes
<unix_infidel> aosinski: right, what did i say exactly?
<Hobbsee> Momal: is this for dapper?
<Linux_Galore> someone posted on dig a howto on running photoshop under wine for ubuntu
<unix_infidel> i said pc7 works flawlessly, and CS and Cs2 havent been so fortunatey, as they do not run as "flawlessly"
<Momal> in the candidate version it should have 3.5.5 in there?
<Linux_Galore> just a few days ago
<Momal> hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Momal: and you're missing kopete?
<unix_infidel> CS and CS2 require multiple reg hacks in wine and must be run as a win2k
<Hobbsee> STRIKE!
<Hobbsee> Momal: my fault.
<aosinski> i know that.
<aosinski> but i was wondering if anyone was able to test it out and see how functional it is.
<Linux_Galore> Hobbsee: no he has kopete but it crashes but I have the same version as he does and it works fine
<Hobbsee> Linux_Galore: ahh.  but the lack of kopete for kde 3.5.5 is my fault though
<Hobbsee> is there a good backtrace for it?
<Momal> Hobbsee: kopete crashes as soon as It loads my contact list: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202037 | console and backtrace output from the crash... Happens no matter which version i choose. #kopete doesn't believe its kopete related but something in kubuntu. HELP :)
<unix_infidel> aosinski: #winehq would be a good place to ask.
<Hobbsee> oh yay, those packages got done anyway :)
<Momal> eh?
<Hobbsee> the kopete 0.12.3 packages for kde 3.5.5
<Momal> yea.. and what about them ?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think they'd been made
<Momal> oh
<Hobbsee> Momal: what happens if you rm /home/sniperzero/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf?
<Hobbsee> i wonder why it thinks it has 0 size...
<Momal> konversaion jsut had an error instantly saying it can't open it
<Momal> konversation*
<Momal> want me to run kopete?
<jontec> okay, I have a problem trying to install packages T_T this hasn't happened before. Are there any problems with the servers? I am using the ones without any prefixes (no us.*)
<Hobbsee> yeah, try it
<Hobbsee> jontec: want to pastebin the errors you get please?
<aosinski> <unix_infidel>, looked up the wine db but so far no recent comments on the actual usability.
<Momal> all the console output and backtrace seem to be the same
<unix_infidel> aosinski: like i said, i run native.  no need for wine unless its some productivity software like office 2003
<Hobbsee> Momal: okay, i'd try closing konversation and kopete, and running rm -r .kde/share/apps/kabc
* Hobbsee suspects that that is where the problem is - why's the file 0 bytes?
<Hobbsee> and i'm not sure what happens if you remove the lock while it should be in action
<Momal> k will kill konversation remove it and return
<jontec> It's only the general Adept error.
<Hobbsee> jontec: try with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Hobbsee> jontec: and pastebin what that says
<jontec> As in "there was a problem downloading the packages or it will break pacakges" something along those lines... I checked the details and didn't see any conflicts though...
<Hobbsee> jontec: or hit show details, if it'll let you
<jontec> k, one sec.
<Hobbsee> it's probably trying to install an extra package or something, and adept is dying over it
<Momal> kopete still crashses with same info
<Manyfold> i have a with wine everytime i mount a cd and use it under wine i don't get it umounted again always get that device busy error
<Momal> Hobbsee: any other ideas :S...
<pacman> I've got a couple questions......
<Momal> Linux_Galore: Ilooked though all the kde stuff and doesn't eem to be anything not installed that i think should be :S
<Hobbsee> pacman: shoot
<pacman> How can I set it up that when I right click on the top of the window, it automatically minimizes
<jontec> I have results, I'm about to pastebin them...
<Hobbsee> Momal: none, except for moving ~/.kde out of the way, restarting kde, and seeing if you can login to kopete iwthout a problem then.  if you can, it's a config problem somewhere
<Momal> nope still crashes... tried that already and on another user login it crahses now as well
<Hobbsee> pacman: i'd try right clicking on the top of the window, clicking advanced, special application settings or something, but i think you're after something else
<Hobbsee> Momal: damn.
<Hobbsee> Momal: got kopete-dbg installed?
<jontec> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26711/
<goofy> if i were to type: sudo gedit     a text editor should open right?
<pacman> hobbsee: yeah, I looked in there, but didn't see what I was after
<Momal> kopete-dbg isn't in my list :S.. only have kopete, kopete-dev and kopete-meanwhile
<goofy> sorry wrong windo
<Hobbsee> Momal: sorry, kopete-dev
<elknof1> hi everyboy...  how do i format a floppy disk??
<Momal> Hobbsee: nope will install it now
<elknof1> do i need to use qtparted?
<Momal> Hobbsee: same errors still :S
<Hobbsee> Momal: i was hoping it'd give you a better backtrace
<T3hWiz0rd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Momal> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/202177 <-- thats just from latest one maybe you can see something different in it :S
<Momal> this sucks
<Hawkwind> Momal: Famous saying out there....latest and greatest isn't always the best
<Momal> can someone find me a deb of kopete 0.11.x ? it worked thats what i had before update
<Hawkwind> Momal: Many hits on google for it
<Momal> many hits that lead to nothing that helps me.. already looked on google for ages for one
<Momal> how do i remove everything to do with kde? and then redownload/install it all ?
<jontec> Hobbsee: no errors on apt-get when I use the .us for the repo mirrors that didn't work
<Hobbsee> jontec: try what you just tried in adept?
<wizard> ZOMG
<wizard> i reformatted kubuntu and reinstalled the nvidia drivers and... behold the beaver! it works
<jontec> hobbsee:I just tried installing the package that wouldn't install in adept and it is downloading the files fine.
<Hobbsee> jontec: nice
<wizard> Hobbsee: !!! my old friend
<jontec> hobbsee: any reason why they both shouldn't work?
<Hobbsee> hey wizard
<wizard> Hobbsee: hey, you ever talk to kkathman anymore?
<jontec> I wasn't using them at the same time, but yeah.
<wizard> Hobbsee: im testing the waters of kubuntu again
<Hobbsee> wizard: i havent in a while, no :(
<Hobbsee> jontec: i'm keeping my mouth shut on that one :P
<wizard> Hobbsee: hes around... can find him in #suse sometimes.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<jontec> k
<jontec> I have an awesome project ahead of me. I'm going to be working with ruby on rails.
<jontec> I cannot wait.
<jontec> lol.
<Momal> garrr... there is no other damn kde package that can be installed that isn't just another program freeken hell >_<
<jontec> momal: what else are packages for? O_o in other words, i don't know what you mean... lol.
<charlie5> hi
<charlie5> i can;t seem to get port forwarding working with ktorrent ... can anyone help ?
<Momal> well basically kopete wont run because its been stupid and there aren't any other kde dependencies or libs or what ever to install that might make it run
<jontec> install gaim
<augie-> are there any other irc clients other than Konversation for kubuntu?
<jontec> gaim
<jontec> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<augie-> i dont like kopete :|
<augie-> i`ll try gaim
<qor> PSI?
<CVirus> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<qor> unless it's dead... haven't used it in a while
<jontec> lol. hmm... now this is the part I am a little shaky on. I think adept will install the dependencies so that you can run it.
<jontec> since gaim is gnome.
<Momal> but i want kopete >_<
<Momal> Idont' see how it can just not work :S
<jontec> so the dependencies for kde aren't setup correctly?
<jontec> like they aren't all there or what?
<Momal> they are according to everything... kopete just crashes when it logs into one of my msn accounts
<jontec> I'm just curious
<Momal> i have a console output and backtrace if that is any use to you
<Hammad> i need help with konqueror
<jontec> nope.
<jontec> coz I am a noob.
<Hammad> Open konqueror and select the top most tab in the sidebar. Right click on it then Configure > New > Add Baghira Sidebar . A new tab appears on top of the sidebar, select it.
<Hammad> in konqueror where the hell is the "top most tab in the sidebar"
<Hammad> im confused as hell
<Momal> someone want to tell me what to do to remove everything kde releated and reinstall?
<Hammad> any one hlello?
<jontec> um.,..
<augie-> will kubuntu setup a dual boot automatically?
<jontec> okay hammad...
<Hammad> jontec - yes?
<jontec> press f9
<jontec> sorry for the delay
<jontec> I think that is what you meant?
<Hammad> in konqueror?
<Hammad> f9?
<jontec> yeah
<jontec> yes
<jontec> taht shows you the tabs on the side of the window
<jontec> that*
<Hammad> Open konqueror and select the top most tab in the sidebar. Right click on it then Configure > New > Add Baghira Sidebar . A new tab appears on top of the sidebar, select it.
<Hammad> ugh right click and i shud get configure?
<jontec> no, if it's not there try right-clicking and choosing add new
<Hammad> hmm
<Hammad> it doesnt say "add baghira sidebar"
<Hammad> and im guessing this has somethin to do with a sidebar and not tab....
<jontec> I'm sorry. I don't have any clue then.
<jontec> well the side bar comes out from the tab.
<jontec> like the amaroK one
<Hammad> how do i access amarok
<jontec> it's the top button on the sidebar
<jontec> it's blue and has a wolf in the middle
<jontec> but ouside of Konqueror.. it is...
<jontec> KDE menu> Multimedia
<Hammad> hmm
<Hammad> do you get that im trying to add a baghira sidebar
<Hammad> and i dont see option saying add baghira sidebar anywhere
<Hammad> this is so frustrating hm
<Hammad> i cant believe im stuck at this step
<KDEfanboy> Hammad: is the sidebar open in Konqueror on the left side?
<feet> hey. im trying to repair a botched grub setup. but it keeps complaining that it cant find the bios drive for /dev/evms/hdb ... what could be causing that?? thanks
<Hammad> yes it is
<Hammad> KDEfanboy - yup
<Hammad> KDEfanboy - i see amarok n everything
<KDEfanboy> Hammad: is the the top button with the wrench icon there?
<Hammad> KDEfanboy - nope
<Hammad> KDEfanboy - any clue how to get this button ur talkin about?
<kenox> while booting video mode not supported comes
<KDEfanboy> Hammad: right click any of those buttons
<kenox> the message goes
<kenox> and everything is fine
<kenox> what is the problem
<KDEfanboy> Hammad: then from the menu that pops up when you right click, go to "Configure Navigation Panel'
<Hammad> KDEfanboy - yup okay i got it there ... k i guess im in the right spot now... just i cant see Baghira sidebar in my options when i go add new
<KDEfanboy> Hammad: if you just installed it, you need to restart Konqueror first
<jontec> adios you guys.
<CVirus> Hammad: an Egyptian you are ?
<Crissi> hello
<Crissi> i just installed dapper and additional kde 3.5.5
<Crissi> if i put a usb stick on my laptop i got the popup but nothing happens (it should open a konqueror)
<Crissi> whats missing/wrong?
<Hawkwind> Known issue
<Hawkwind> Everyone on the ML's have been talking it about it for a couple of days
<Crissi> Hawkwind: how to fix?
<Hawkwind> There isn't one according to everyone on the mailing lists
<Hawkwind> It's a known issue
<Crissi> i still know it .
<Crissi> but i want to know how fix
<Hawkwind> There isn't one, hence it is a known issue currently
<Crissi> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Crissi> this is bad
<luca_> hi everyone
<Hawkwind> Mount it manually from a terminal, not very hard to do
<Crissi> debian packages work fine... whats different from debian packages
<Crissi> if i had know that before i dont had installed dapper
<luca_> does anyone know how to fix the not-unicode character problem with knonversation and kopete?
<luca_> what's the problem Crissi?
<Crissi> luca_: kde media mount doesnt work
<Crissi> on 3.5.5
<Hawkwind> luca_: Automount doesn't work in KDE 3.5.5, it's a known issue without a fix at the moment
<luca_> what does this imply? I work fine with usb pens and cds...
<Crissi> i find out some...
<Hawkwind> luca_: In KDE 3.5.5 on Dapper ?
<Crissi> pmount manually from ternimal works as user
<luca_> Ubuntu 6.06
<luca_> kde
<luca_> is dapper 6.10?
<Crissi> http://paste.debian.net/14852
<Hawkwind> luca_: No, 6.10 is Edgy, still beta, not final
<luca_> uhm if kubuntu 6.10 has such a big issue...why should I ever install it? o_O
<luca_> ah ok
<Hawkwind> luca_: He's having issues with KDE 3.5.5 on 6.06, Dapper
<Crissi> i use dapper -> stable
<luca_> uhm nothing I had heard of sorry...
<Crissi> pmount is called from kde i guesss... pmount works
<Crissi> now we have to find the reason whats missing on kde
<luca_> does anyone know how to solve the unicode problem with kopete and konversation by the way?
<Crissi> interesting... after mount with pmount the desktop icon came
<luca_> I am italian, and every time i try to use a character with an accent...well, e.g., e' = 
<Momal> hawkwind: how can I go about removing kde... and everything to do with kde then reinstall(download) it again
<|GaiJin|> anyone mind helping me with nvidia and twinview??
<luca_> there was a page somewhere, linked to from the forums...
<luca_> noone knows for kopete?
<Momal> your lucky kopete even works for you >_<
<|GaiJin|> hmmm... my special chars are working in kopete..... 
<Crissi> luca_: i use sim :)
<|lostbyte|> Momal, sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get clean;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Momal> will that remove all the configs as well? I want to make sure no trace of kde was there so its pretty much impossible for it to screw up again
<|lostbyte|> Momal, Yes, the config
<|lostbyte|> s as well. make sure you have no ~/.kde/ after the first command. If so Rename it or remove it.
<arukuro> is there anyone here i just got linex and im trying to learn a bit
<|lostbyte|> Momal, By the way, the above is to get a KDE updates, but you could always do. sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop. If you want no updates. :)
<|lostbyte|> arukuro, We all are..
<arukuro> its nice to know im not alone
<Momal> arr yea i want it to remove it all then to get all the latest
<|lostbyte|> :)
<arukuro> :)
<arukuro> i actually was wondering about games i downloaded wine and I got a game on the way do most games work
<|lostbyte|> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<|lostbyte|> huh, Go to their official website, They have an open db of what apps/games work. Check it out.
<arukuro> thanks very much
<|lostbyte|> np ;)
<arukuro> ill try not to ask to many perverbial stupid question but since i just got this today there may be more to come but so far im glad i got this instead of windows
<mikael_> lu :)
<|lostbyte|> arukuro, it would be better asking wine questions at #winehq
<arukuro> ok thx
<arukuro> does anyone know if wine will work with americas army
<Momal> apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop | that just removed one package :S not all of kde
<|lostbyte|> Momal, thats what you call a meta package.
<|lostbyte|> Momal, TO see what all it installs, which is alot. do...
<|lostbyte|> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<pculler> Hello all I just installed kde 3.5.5 and hard disks desktop icons seems not to have connection with hal at all
<pculler> anyone is experiencing the same?
<Momal> then how I make it remove all of kde?
<|lostbyte|> Momal, the command you just asked about, that will remove.
<Momal> Reading package lists... Done
<Momal> Building dependency tree... Done
<Momal> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<Momal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<|GaiJin|> what does the option "screen 0" in device section in X do??
<pculler> Afaik it takes the default screen available
<rredd4> how can i check the integrity of kubuntu desktop cd without installing kubuntu.  I am installing it in a friends computer and i want to check before i go to there house.
<rredd4> i md5 the d/l, it was ok
<|lostbyte|> rredd4, That should do it.
<T3hWiz0rd> is there a command in console to say what name of the distrobution you're on is?
<rredd4> lostbyte  i have done this before, and the cd failed on me... i guess the cd burn was bad..
<rredd4> and md5 was good
<rredd4> thats why i want to check the cd after its burned
<|lostbyte|> do the md5sum on the device directly, should get you the same hash too.
<rredd4> ok
<rredd4> ty
<Momal> How can i remove everything related to kde ??? removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't remove anything but just kubuntu-desktop package even with the --purge command
<Linux_Galore> Momal: removing kde-base should remove everything
<Momal> its not :S
<Linux_Galore> well without kde base nothing works really
<Momal> cant' even find kde-base but kdebase wants to just remove:  kde-core kde-devel kdebase | whats it mean if it shows kde-core* kde-devel* kdebase*
<Linux_Galore> Momal: thats basically all of kde
<Momal> so that will remove everything ?... then just apt-get install kdebase for it to all come back ?
<Linux_Galore> Momal: no just  install kubuntu-desktop  the rest will install
<Momal> k will try that
<Momal> if it doesn't work i'll be back signing in from crappy mirc >_<
<Momal> I removed that stuff and kde is still running :S
<zarrelli> hi
<hyper> good morning every1
<nyb> Hej
<nyb> Jag har problem med att styla kde, hur kan man gra fr att f det snyggt mm.?
<hyper> allanick: what language is that?
<hyper> allanick: swedish?
<allanick> ja
<hyper> !swe
<hyper> !sw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<allanick> alla nick var upptagna, s jag bara tog ngot na,mn
<allanick> sorry, i thougt it was ubuntu-se
<hyper> it's ok :)
<allanick> how to style kde?
<hyper> you have problems adding a new style to KDE?
<allanick> for example ;) i am newbie, i dont know how to get it cool ;)
<hyper> allanick: same here... at least considering using on guis :) I also need a small adviceon kde :)
<allanick> i join a swedish channel  ;)
<chimaera> good morning. i'm installing 6.10 atm. since when can't i install /boot on a XFS partition? isn't kubuntu using GRUB anymore?
<hyper> chimaera: kubuntu is still using GRUB
<livingdaylight> Good Morning Vietnam
<chimaera_> sry, got DC. has there been an answer to my question?
<hyper> chimaera_: Kubuntu still uses GRUB
<hyper> but I have some GUI question: You can between KMenu und the programs that run on this dekstop create shortcuts for other programs. How can I make the icons smaller and appear on two lines, so that I can add more icons without using more horizontal space?
<chimaera_> mhhhh. strange world. now kubuntu bosses me around. neat
<hyper> chimaera_: I use Edgy and it runs fine for me...
<hyper> but then I don't know what XFS is :)
<orient2000> I erased 2 files. Is it pissiblbe to get them back?
<DemonThing> not easily
<DemonThing> if it's possible at all
<hyper> orient: if you have backupped them its easy
<DemonThing> true
<chimaera_> hyper: it'S a file-system i've been using for years. edgy won't let me install /boot on such a filesystem.
<hyper> chimaera_: And what makes it different from ext3?
<DemonThing> it's fancier I suppose
<DemonThing> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<abattoir> chimaera_: xfs and grub don't behave well together
<orient2000> if it's not easy I will not bothrer. thks. how is new kda33.5.55?
<hyper> chimaera_: is there a howto on ubuntuforums.org ? that says it makes the system quite a bit faster?
<abattoir> chimaera_: this has apparently been fixed, but ubuntu still doesn't allow them to reside together
<abattoir> chimaera_: so you'd need a separate non-XFS /boot partition if you need XFS
<hyper> orient2000: well, I don't see any difference but then I'm a noob and I don't use any eye candys and stuff...
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<hyper> hello abattoir :)
<hyper> abattoir: I have a KDE question: You can between KMenu und the programs that run on this dekstop create shortcuts for other programs. How can I make the icons smaller and appear on two lines, so that I can add more icons without using more horizontal space?
<orient2000> I SEE diference when I log in don't you?
<chimaera> abattoir: this was never required until now. this is what i'm wondering about..
<DemonThing> grub >=0.91 supports XFS
<abattoir> hyper: from what i remember, the size of those icons are determined by the size of your kicker, i've never used them, so am not sure
<abattoir> chimaera: afaik, its always been that way, maybe you installed lilo on the xfs partition instead of grub
<chimaera> my prob is not grub not supporting XFS but edgy not allowing be to istall on it. actually it's not that big of a prob, but i don't see the point.
<hyper> abattoir: hmmm, well I'd just liked to have them in two lines (and hence smaller icons) so that I can add more programs there :)
<chimaera> abattoir: nope. using grub & XFS for years now
<hyper> chimaera: can't you install edgy now and then afterwards chaning /boot to xfs?
<chimaera> for starters, i dont went a separate /boot partition, i like it to be on /. and changing this would be a pain in the arse. anyhow. i can simply use ext3, i was just wondering.
<abattoir> chimaera: as i said, afaik, having grub on an XFS /boot always creates problems(till it was fixed recently), maybe you were lucky ;)
<hyper> abattoir: I wrote a small backup script ( http://www.phpfi.com/163499 ) but I wonder if I should add the u/mounting of the backup partition in the script also and not have it mounted by default?
<chimaera> abattoir: maybe.
<abattoir> hyper: well, depends on your needs i guess :P
<abattoir> hyper: if you use that partition only for backup, then makes sense adding it into the script
<abattoir> hyper: else, if you use that partition for other stuff as well, then you might want it to auto mount at boot
<hyper> abattoir: well, currently I have auto mount it at boot but it's only for backup...
<hyper> abattoir: well, then I will mount it for the script only :) thx
<abattoir> :)
<hyper> abattoir: any suggestions for the script are welcomed ;)
<orient2000> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<orient2000> how can I fix it?
<Xzanron> Hi.. i'm trying to install kubuntu. I've managed to get into the live CD ok.. but there are a couple of problems.
<student> what problem?
<Xzanron> My screen resolution is wrong, and it won't let me change it.
<Xzanron> and 2.. it doesn't detect my hard drive properly.. so i can't install
<student> is your HD SATA?
<Xzanron> yes and raided
<student> oh, i see. you've changed your bios setting. make it compatible mode, (PATA + SATA)
<student> i have an experienced like that before
<Xzanron> ok.. i'll be back in a bit.. if i can figure out how to change that
<student> ok.
<Xzanron> hmm.. can't find a setting for that
<orient2000> what shout I use to open .gz?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> I upgraded to Edgy lately, was ok so far...
<MilhousePunkRock> Now after yesterday's upgrades, my wireless card is not working anymore...
<|GaiJin|> anyone knowof a good working guide for twinview or anything like that....
<|GaiJin|> MilhousePunkRock: your using EDGY.... it suppose to fuck up your system....
<crazy_penguin> Good morning to all!
<MilhousePunkRock> Well. I knew about the risk, but it worked fine for like 2 weeks.
<hyper> |GaiJin|: Edgy works fine on my comp
<MilhousePunkRock> Besides that. |GaiJin|, watch the language
<crazy_penguin> Is kde 3.5.5 working properly? It's safe to upgrade?
<|GaiJin|> on my too.... but I wouldn't be supprised if I installed something that made it not to work.... and yes... sorry bout the language
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: what edge!! thought you where using arch?
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Hey... It's dual boot, remember?
<TheGateKeeper> ohhh I forgot
<MilhousePunkRock> Though the upgrade to edgy messes up the menu.lst
<MilhousePunkRock> messed*
<TheGateKeeper> ohh joy
<MilhousePunkRock> Arch with E17 was not in a condition to use it for everyday tasks...
<TheGateKeeper> that is why I don't like doing upgrades you can never be sure what it breaks
<MilhousePunkRock> Since Edgy was supposed to cure my trouble with Kubuntu, I upgraded
<MilhousePunkRock> The look'n
<MilhousePunkRock> The look'n'feel is really nice, but it's still kinda ... edgy ;-)
<TheGateKeeper> hmm I shall wait untill at least the end of november
<Xzanron> anyone able to help me get kubuntu installed please?
<Xzanron> it refuses to detect my hard drive
<khirr> ello
<khirr> i've one question
<khirr> i've installed ubuntu, but i wanna change my resolution
<cpk2> crazy_penguin: it should be safe to upgrade, I upgraded last night and havent seen any problems yet
<crazy_penguin> cpk2: i see. thx
<khirr> i wanna change my resolution
<khirr> plz
<khirr> help
<khirr> for default there ir 640x480
<khirr> :(
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fdoving> khirr: ^^
<khirr> i'll check this now
<aanarchy> how i can get help here?
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aanarchy> heh ok
<aanarchy> I have dapper installed. The / and /home are on the same partition. I want to change my /home folder to be on a separate HDD/partition. anyone knows how i can do that without destoying my system?
<khirr> how can i open the console, i'm new in ubuntu, is so diferent to kde
<Xzanron> anyone able to help me get kubuntu installed please?
<Xzanron> it refuses to detect my hard drive
<aanarchy> alt-F2  and type konsole
<aanarchy> hm...noone knows?
<khirr> o gonna restart
<chimaera> aanarchy: not a big thing: create a partition, log out all users, login as root, copy the data to the new partition and change the mountpoint in /etc/fstab accordingly.
<aanarchy> can you please tell me how the mount point in fstab will look like? thanks
<chimaera> just look at the file. it's like "/dev/hda4      /home      ext3      defaults        0       0 "
<aanarchy> Thank you very much chimaera !
<chimaera> you're welcome
<fdoving> aanarchy: first, reboot to 'recovery mode' then partition the disk 'cfdisk /dev/disk' (replace /dev/disk with the /dev/entry of the disk with the new partition on) then format it to ext3, 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/newpartition' (replace /dev/newpartition with the /dev/entry of your new partition) continue with 'sudo mkdir /home2' then 'mount /dev/newpartition /home2' then copy the data 'rsync -av /home/ /home2' move the old home out of the way and put the 
<khirr> cant change :(
<khirr> now apeear, but i cant change
<khirr> what is the command on konsole?
<Jazon> hi channel
<Jazon> is it possible to stick katapult up something where the sun doesn't shine???
<anders__> I have tried to install synce so I can sync my windows mobile 5 phone with my laptop but can't get it to work! Any ideas?
<aanarchy> ok, thanks fdoving
<khirr> what is the command to xong
<khirr> ?
* Jazon is getting ticked at stupid katapult popping up every time he types in numbers
<Firetech> Jazon: check if you have a sling shot in the systray
<Jazon> Firetech: nope
<khirr> ?
<khirr> pls
<Firetech> Jazon: also, katapult should only popup when you press alt+space
<khirr> i cant change my resolution
<Firetech> khirr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<khirr> thanks
<Firetech> when it asks for a password, type YOUR password
<fdoving> Jazon: in the run command dialog (kmenu -> run command) type 'dcop katapult MainApplication-Interface quit'
<khirr> i see the option now in my system list, but when i select, this doesnt run
<Jazon> fdoving: thx
<anders__> Is it possible to install SynCE under kUbuntu?
<Jazon> but why was it popping up when typing numbers?
<Jazon> fdoving: will that disable it permanently or do i need to do it again next boot?
<fdoving> Jazon: don't know. if you manage to make it pop-up again, you can hit ctrl+c, and configure it.
<Jazon> fdoving: ok.   thx
<fdoving> Jazon: if you logout cleanly, it should not restart.
<khirr> guys
<khirr> one question
<khirr> my micro is AMD54
<khirr> 64
<khirr> should i install 32 bits verion or 64?
<fdoving> 32
<khirr> why?
<fdoving> then you'll get all the codecs, and flash and everything.
<khirr> mean, better is have 32 bits version?
<fdoving> yes. it's better to have the 32bit version.
<khirr> thanks, i gonna download it now
<khirr> cya guys
<Martyo> If I install edgy, can I upgrade it to the final version when it's available? or will I have to do a fresh install?
<fdoving> you can upgrade.
<fdoving> easily.
<Martyo> excellent
<fdoving> it's a matter of clicking the 'update icon' in the lower right corner when it pops up :)
<fdoving> pops up/appears
<Martyo> great
<Martyo> what is the status of the ATI direct renderer? is it stable?
<morghanphoenix> Has it ever been? I think it may just be my card, but I've had no end of problems with direct rendering.
<Martyo> morghanphoenix: do you use the ATI.com official driver instead?
<morghanphoenix> I tried, but ended up just using xorg config, seems ATI drivers don't have good support for the rage 128 series.
<Martyo> ah
<morghanphoenix> I'm getting a Radeon 9600 soon, that'll hopefully solve a few problems.
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> can anyone help me configure my tv tuner ?
<DarkWizzard> when I enter xawtv the screen goes blank
<DarkWizzard> and I cant exit from it
<plasmonet> when will kubuntu edgy be fully released approx?
<milan> hi
<milan> i've got a little problem :P
<milan> i tried to install gpar2
<morghanphoenix> Seems like a lot of things make the screen go blank
<milan> but theres a broken install
<milan> it's missing libpar2
<milan> can't find that package
<milan> and i can't remove gpar2 either
<morghanphoenix> ooh, root login to irc?
<chupa> hi 2 all
<morghanphoenix> that was fast, think I scared him off?
<plasmonet> when will kubuntu edgy be fully released approx?
<ubuntu> hello, pls help. Kubunt installation wants to reformat my xfs disks to ext3. do you know any way how to stop it?
<chupa> october 26
<plasmonet> ok thanks two day before my birthday
<chupa> ;)
<morghanphoenix> I like kubuntu for linux evangelism
<morghanphoenix> All those free CDs and so simple to install and use anybody can do it.
<chupa> thats my first visit to irc chat.. was finding it boring and now understand i was wrong
<morghanphoenix> irc is either so boring you pass out in front of the screen or so active your fingers start to hurt from typing too much.
<morghanphoenix> Still trying to figure out this xchat though, konversation was much simpler, can't even figure out how to auto identify with xchat.
<chupa> anyone here from ukraine?
<method|> why are you using x-chat?
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying out slackware
<morghanphoenix> x-chat is the default irc client.
<marek-sk> it says its going to format my partitions and does not give any options
<method|> ic
<morghanphoenix> I never liked the kubuntu partition editor
<method|> me either
<method|> pclinux's is way better
<method|> plinuxos's
<morghanphoenix> The regular debian one is fine, slackware's is great, kubuntu's seems oversimplified.
<marek-sk> I dont like it either. I had to use fdisk because the editor messed up
<Xzanron> what is the linux-image package? seems rather big... guessing by the version number it might be the kernel?
<chupa> yes
<Xzanron> ok thanks
<morghanphoenix> I also didn't like the lack of root user on kubuntu, keeps it simple though so I guess it's good.
<chupa> 12 days left till edgy release.. and then 2-3 days to download
<morghanphoenix> what kind of connection you have
<morghanphoenix> takes me 20 min
<cpk2> lack of root?
<plasmonet> me too
<cpk2> there is no lack of root...
<marek-sk> but anyways, is there any advanced option somewhere?
<morghanphoenix> it's there, it's just not turned on to begin with.
<chupa> i have 64 kbps
<morghanphoenix> Ahh
<chupa> its average speed here
<morghanphoenix> I have 7000kbps, that's right, you said ukraine, yes?
<cpk2> surprisingly much of america is still stuck with incredibly slow connections too
<cpk2> all those people in th emiddle of no where in the mid west
<chupa> ye.. 1Mbit cost 400$ here.. and salary is about 200$ =)
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, guess I'm lucky to live in Seattle.
<chupa> and 64k cost 10$
<momal> the joys of irssi
<morghanphoenix> I pay about $80 for 7Meg ADSL
<chupa> lol
<marek-sk> morganpheonix: where can I find it_
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<morghanphoenix> marek-sk: find what?
<morghanphoenix> :x
<morghanphoenix> how do you do that emote thing in irc?
<marek-sk> morghanphoenix: the advanced option
<morghanphoenix> I never found it for the kubuntu installer
<chupa> will be back in 5 min
<Martyo> how do I update kubuntu? I can't find any update links/icons
<morghanphoenix> I had to do full drive installs both times I set up kubuntu.
<morghanphoenix> apt-get update?
<Pazuzu> apt-get upgrade
<morghanphoenix> the little adept icon should show up in your systray when there's updates
<morghanphoenix> One thing that sucks about slackware, slapt is nothing compared to apt.
<ccherrett> how can I get mplayer with apt-get?
<Martyo> morghanphoenix: ah, thanks
<Martyo> reason I ask, last time I updated via the systray icon, I got an error half way through, and then kubuntu wouldn't boot
<morghanphoenix> apt-get install m-player
<Martyo> I'm trying via the console now
<morghanphoenix> ah, try dpkg-a
<morghanphoenix> that seems to help adept errors out.
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<baptiste_> bonjour  tous :)
<morghanphoenix> that too
<morghanphoenix> lol
<Martyo> ah, thanks ;)
<ccherrett> morghanphoenix: could not find package
<morghanphoenix> have you tried add programs from the k-menu?
<fdoving> ccherrett: mplayer, and it's in multiverse.
<fdoving> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> are your repos enabled?
<baptiste_> xchat marche pas sous kubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> fr?
<pavero> HATTRICK
<baptiste_> oups =D
<ccherrett> I have universe uncommanted
<neio> anyybody know where I can get the SAP gui for Kubuntu?
<baptiste_> im on a chan english???
<morghanphoenix> multiverse
<morghanphoenix> yes
<baptiste_> sorry :P
<baptiste_> i said, xchat don't work on Kubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> worked for me
<baptiste_> ok...
<morghanphoenix> Konversation is the default for kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> You know xchat?
<ccherrett> then sudo apt-get update?
<baptiste_> yeah i read ot
<charlie5> dec, but i thought i had them all installedhello ... how can i play .wmv movies ? ... all players say i need some co
<baptiste_> yeah i know xchat on win32
<morghanphoenix> How do you set up auto-identify?
<mangor> hi, have someone an idea how to configure a ISDN Card? Are ther some How To ?
<charlie5> :/ ... try that again ...
<lupine_85> konversation >> xchat ;)
<charlie5> how can i play .wmv movies ? ... all players say i need some codec, but i thought i had them all installed
<lupine_85> w32codecs
<fdoving> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morghanphoenix> w32codecs
<lupine_85> snap ;)
<baptiste_> bye all :)
<charlie5> :) ... thaks guys
<lupine_85> it's all the windows .dll files that some players can use in linux
<morghanphoenix> Can't seem to find w32codecs for slackware
<lupine_85> mplayer, kaffeine are your best bet
<lupine_85> morghanphoenix: you can probably just ar -x the .deb file and copy them into the right place
<morghanphoenix> kaffeine is great
<mangor> newer .wmv files are not supported
<ccherrett> morghanphoenix: do you have the source url for multiverse?
<lupine_85> or ask in #slackware or... something ;)
<morghanphoenix> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<morghanphoenix> that's where I got mine.
<ccherrett> cool thanks
<mangor> sweet
<lupine_85> you'd just copy the deb line and replace deb with deb-src ...
<T3hWiz0rd> what is flash and mozilla firefox plugin fore it called in apt-get on kubuntu?
<mangor>  have someone an idea how to configure a ISDN Card?
<morghanphoenix> no idea on the ISDN here.
<mangor> yupp, looks like this
<morghanphoenix> do people still use those?
<mangor> of course
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: flashplayer-mozilla
<mangor> there are also some people who use modems
<lupine_85> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<mangor> modem is no problem
<fdoving> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-mozilla does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> bah, low ubotu-fu
<chupa> some people? modems are still popular here
<fdoving> it's in multiverse anyway.
<morghanphoenix> Modems seem to set up automatically on all distros nowdays
<mangor> where is here? chupa
<chupa> ukraine
<lupine_85> there's flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree
<mangor> ok
<morghanphoenix> I used to own a shotgun modem
<morghanphoenix> that was interesting
<chupa> hehe
<lupine_85> I suppose since Ubuntu is for Humans, you can't assume everyone has BB :(
<lupine_85> morghanphoenix:  MLPPP?
<mangor> and ISDN is still popular here
<morghanphoenix> linked 56k modems
<mangor> ok was
<chupa> you will laugh if you hear what computer do i have :)
<lupine_85> yes, then :)
<morghanphoenix> eh lupine?
<lupine_85> mlppp == multilink point-to-point protocol
<mangor> something less P1?
<morghanphoenix> ah
<lupine_85> rather than bonding at. say, the IP layer
<morghanphoenix> I just got rid of a 386sx2
<morghanphoenix> Used to have an 8086
<lupine_85> you can do it with BB as well but you get strange latency effects
* lupine_85 remembers his 80x86
<mangor> i dont laugh about someones computer ...
<chupa> nah, a bit better.. celeron 600/256ram/geforce 2
<morghanphoenix> yup, wish I had linux then, win 1.0
<morghanphoenix> Your video card is better than mine chupa
<chupa> really?
<morghanphoenix> Yup, ATI Rage 128 Pro
<chupa> cool)
<morghanphoenix> vram measured in k
* lupine_85 is getting a laptop with an S3 Savage MX
<mangor> Thinkpad?
<chupa> here computers as well as other imported goods are very expensive
<lupine_85> toshiba tecra
<lupine_85> not sure how I'm going to cope without Beryl :(
<morghanphoenix> Getting a geforce 6 series or radeon 9600 for my birthday next month
<morghanphoenix> hopefully
<morghanphoenix> Can't even enable transparency with my current card.
<lupine_85> chupa: can't you buy one on eBay and get it imported as a "gift"? :)
<mangor> got some problems with S3 Savage on a Thinkpad 20  and Kubuntu 6.06
<maryen> hey, anyone good with CUPS?
<chupa> lupine, i dont think it will be delivered ;)
<lupine_85> it'll be running edgy, and if it goes wrong I have a crowbar to hand ;)
<mangor> ubuntu 5.10 works ....
<mangor> ... ok Standby isnt working proper
<B-Minus> hey all
<momal> Fresh install of dapper and everything completly updated with kopete WORKING!!!!! finall
<morghanphoenix> hmm, kopete, I miss that one.
<morghanphoenix> Don't like gaim much
<B-Minus_> hey all
<lupine_85> I like kopete but it doesn't work through HTTP method for me, here
<morghanphoenix> hey
<momal> Linux_Galore: adept still didn't say about the configure -a but I ran it anyhow but didn't show anything.. but kopete is working thank freeken hell >_<
<B-Minus_> im trying to install kubuntu on a dell latitide D620 but the install cd (6.06) just locks up after some time :( the same cd works on my other laptop
<B-Minus_> is there anything i can try
<B-Minus_> maybe install ubuntu or something ?
<lupine_85> use the alt install cd instead?
<B-Minus_> alt install cd ?
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<morghanphoenix> if ubuntu installs it's really easy to switch over.
<B-Minus_> expert :(
<lupine_85> ignore the "expert" thing, it's dead easy
<lupine_85> just text-mode
<B-Minus_> :(
<morghanphoenix> ooh
<lupine_85> nice ncurses interface
<morghanphoenix> that sounds nice, I hate that live CD
<marek-sk> morghanphoenix: the installer got it right after 3rd try
<lupine_85> seriously, the hardest bit is the partitioning
<Sergo> hello
<Sergo> and how to configure my netcard in kubuntu 6.10?
<Sergo> i'm the administrator and i cannot configure it
<lupine_85> Sergo: K -> System Settings -> Networking
<Sergo> it's not available
<B-Minus_> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<Sergo> lupine_85 the administrator mode is required!
<B-Minus_> hmmmm
<mangor> partitioning is a piece of cake, ive got several problems with install from the Live system
<Sergo> how to enable this mone?
<Sergo> mode?
<lupine_85> Sergo: in that case, run kdesu kcontrol
<lupine_85> (in alt+f2 or a terminal or something)
<morghanphoenix> I love manual partitioning.
* lupine_85 too
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: i love pepperjack cheese
* lupine_85 prefers Oldshire special reserve
<morghanphoenix> That's always been my biggest bitch about kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> ooh, mee too
<morghanphoenix> and colby jack
<T3hWiz0rd> haha
<B-Minus_> or maybe i can try 6.10 ?
<B-Minus_> not ?
<lupine_85> B-Minus_: you "can"
<lupine_85> whether it'd make life easier is another matter
<B-Minus_> but its still beta :s
<lupine_85> they've got a fortnight before release, so it's not *that* beta
* lupine_85 is running it
<morghanphoenix> This close to release it should be fine
<lupine_85> I installed just before knot 3, and then it *was* painful ;)
<morghanphoenix> is it even that
<B-Minus_> first im going to try with ubuntu and install kde
<lupine_85> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<morghanphoenix> I think it's under a fortnight now.
<B-Minus_> if thats not working i try the alternate cd
<xst> I have problems installing amarok 1.4.3. apt-get gives me an "amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable". What to do?
<morghanphoenix> How do you manage two different distros on the same HDD?
<morghanphoenix> You need to use a boot partition?
<morghanphoenix> I had that same problem, couldn't fix it so I used automatix.
<morghanphoenix> It installed amarok perfectly for me.
<morghanphoenix> I was having lots of repo problems with kubuntu in the last few weeks.
<lupine_85> morghanphoenix: you can give them separate /boot if you like
<lupine_85> it doesn't matter too much, as if they're decent OSes they should detect each other
<lupine_85> my problem with separate /boot partitions is that I always - always - run out of space
<morghanphoenix> I want to put Kubuntu back on beside slackware, I love slackware, but it's not the best for trying to convert windows users with.
<drbreen> i tried to convert one windows user to slackware
<morghanphoenix> I have 20 gigs for root
<drbreen> it was slick and stuff, but he switched to win98 after a few months
<Sergo_> <Sergo> how to enable administrator mode in kubuntu 6.10 what i can configure network ??!
<Sergo_> =] 
<Sergo_> sergo is ping time out
<Sergo_> is needed to use "su" ?
<TheGateKeeper> Sergo_: use sudo
<morghanphoenix> I didn't mind win98
<Sergo_> sudo? LOOL
<Sergo_> what a lame
<morghanphoenix> su doesn't work right in kubuntu unless you give root it's own password.
<TheGateKeeper> !sudo > Sergo_
<lupine_85> I quite liked 95 ;)
<Sergo_> I need to configure my netcard
<drbreen> lupine_85: bah windows is the shit
<lupine_85> Sergo_: kdesu kcontrol
<Sergo_> and administrator mode is required
<Sergo_> <lupine_85> Sergo_: kdesu kcontrol - what is this?
<morghanphoenix> add a password to root then
<lupine_85> don't use sudo or su for GUI apps if you can avoid it
<TheGateKeeper> Sergo_: you can use sudo su
<morghanphoenix> You'll get su working fine.
<Sergo_> kdesu kcontrol ?LOL
<lupine_85> it'll run the KDE control centre
<lupine_85> as root
<Sergo_> how to set "su" ?
<Sergo_> =] 
<Sergo_> password to su
<lupine_85> sudo passwd
<TheGateKeeper> Sergo_: just do sudo su
<morghanphoenix> add password to root account in kcontrol users
<Sergo_> konsole have a lame shrift
<Sergo_> =[
<Sergo_> ok
<Sergo_> thanks
<lupine_85> wha?
* lupine_85 is no longer groovy enough to dig the sparkest lingo :(
<morghanphoenix> I need to play with lilo, that cute little penguin is starting to bug me.
<momal> umm after updating kde my default font looks really choppy :S.. I reisntalled video drivers any other idea to fix?
<morghanphoenix> is anti-aliasing on?
<serenity> There is a Releaseparty for edgy eft in Hannover, Germany (28.10.06), have a look: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/307/
<momal> yup just checked then its on (Use anti-aliasing for fonts) that one is on
<morghanphoenix> hmm, only thing I know.
<momal> I had the problem before I reinstall dapper and I just reinstalled vid drivers and that fixed it :S
<zorglu_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig <- you can play with the option in that momal
<zorglu_> i had trouble with my fonts too and fixed it with that
<momal> i'll need to logout then back in or restart kdm for changes?
<DjDarkman> hy ,wich object can display a picture?
<zorglu_> momal: i think so
<DjDarkman> oups sorry :)(
<DjDarkman> wrong channel
<morghanphoenix> payaso, eh?
<Payaso> upgrading to edgy.... :)
<morghanphoenix> what does that mean?
<morghanphoenix> my roomate used to call me that all the time.
<Payaso> morghanphoenix: payaso is... a person that work doing joke... Krasty on simpsons is a Payaso :)
<morghanphoenix> lol
<morghanphoenix> He never would tell me what it meant
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<momal> thanks for that all good now :D
<chupa> lol
<Payaso> morghanphoenix: how is named payasos in english?
<morghanphoenix> clown
<Payaso> :)
<chupa> dont anybody want to visit ukraine the nearest time?
<Payaso> someone had upgrade to edgy?
<flaccid> i do
<momal> hmm for some reason the font prob is now when ever I run something under root lol? eg kdesu
<morghanphoenix> I'm hopefully going to ireland next year if I can get the money.
<Payaso> ukraine capital, kiev
<morghanphoenix> Want to get married where my family was from.
<Payaso> flaccid: and had you been problems in the upgrading?
<chupa> payaso where are you from?
<Payaso> chupa: from spain
<flaccid> no i want go to to ukraine
<flaccid> Payaso: a lot of people are. this is because it is beta.
<Payaso> flaccid: lol
<chupa> flaccid just like a tourist or because of work?
<mangor> ive got no time to travel around the world
<Payaso> flaccid: i have not problem with edgy, i am upgrading now :)
<flaccid> chupa: anything if someone pays for me
<Payaso> 89,0kB/s 3h16m7s
<flaccid> you may run into problems
<flaccid> that is only the downloading yes
<Payaso> 3h16m for edgy :)
<flaccid> yet to do anything i assume
<Martyo> I've just installed kubuntu edgy, updated everything, and now when I click 'Log off', nothing happens
<zorglu_> Payaso: is that the max your isp can provide ? or the servers are slow ?
<Sergo_> what is wrong this kubuntu
<Sergo_> i cant configure netcard..
<Sergo_> i have no privileges
<Payaso> zorglu_: my max speed is 100Kb/s
<zorglu_> ok
<Payaso> zorglu_: why?
<mangor> have to write some exams in the next weeks
<zorglu_> Payaso: just wondering
<morghanphoenix> I get about 600k and pay for 7m
<chupa> arghhh.. i also have exams in 2 weeks :(
<morghanphoenix> kinda annoying
<Payaso> in spain the conection are very slow and very expensive
<Sergo_> this kubuntu sux
<Sergo_> a lot
<morghanphoenix> Old wiring in the building won't support my DSL speed
<morghanphoenix> Have you given root a password?
<zorglu_> Payaso: really ? i was in spain 2years ago and some very good deal was advertized in the street
<morghanphoenix> nice one sergo
<morghanphoenix> ignore the help, tell us it sucks and log off.
<morghanphoenix> should just told him rtfm
<zorglu_> Payaso: in france, isp are really cheap and i was under the impression that spain was the same
<Payaso> zorglu_: in spain ADSL 1Mb/300kbps 50/month...
<mangor> this isnt very cheap at all
<morghanphoenix> woah
<zorglu_> Payaso: ok... maybe i misread the advertizement...
<chupa> payaso, that isnt slow.. i have 64kbps for 10$ per month
<morghanphoenix> what's the exchange to usd?
<morghanphoenix> like 75 isn't it?
<zorglu_> i have 20mbit/1mbit for 20euro/month
<Payaso> zorglu_: in the advertized not appear tax, line cost, etc...
<kubuntu-sux> hello, how to switch to administrator user mode?
<zorglu_> Payaso: oh this may explain it then :)
<morghanphoenix> hello sergo
<kubuntu-sux> <morghanphoenix> hello
<thoreauputic> !root > kubuntu-sux
<chupa> gonna eat something
<morghanphoenix> !root >morghanphoenix
<mangor> ADSL 1500kbit/s plus telephone Flat 53 Euro
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Payaso> zorglu_: in my university i have 50Mb/50Mb :)
<kubuntu-sux> is not more simple like in ubuntu.. there are automatic password required and want to configure something?
<morghanphoenix> I add a password to root in users tab of kcontrol
<zorglu_> Payaso: neat :)
<morghanphoenix> lets you use su
<m4x1mum> guys which vim is the gui version?? i installed vim gtk, but no gui came out if i run from terminal?
<kubuntu-sux> and konsole is not required..
<kubuntu-sux> to configure netcard
<Martyo> when I click Launch -> Logoff, nothing happens - what could be causing that? it's a fresh install of kubuntu edgy + updates
<Martyo> it's the AMD64 version
<Payaso> m4x1mum: gvim
<morghanphoenix> what kind of net card are you using that kubuntu didn't detect and configure it automatically?
<kubuntu-sux> i'm to lame to call program from konsole
<morghanphoenix> I do it all the time, but I use blackbox.
<kubuntu-sux> is there another way..
<m4x1mum> i cant find gvim in adept :(
<kubuntu-sux> to run program with all privileges?
<morghanphoenix> kdesu program
<morghanphoenix> do that from the run line
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: kmenu->system setting->network settings
<morghanphoenix> alt-f2 I think
<Payaso> m4x1mum: sorry vim-gnome - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI
<morghanphoenix> kdesu
<kubuntu-sux> zorglu_ this is right, but when want to configure IP is not available ..
<kubuntu-sux> this is becouse i'm not under administrator
<morghanphoenix> I use kdesu konqueror all the time to work on my root file system.
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: so pass adminitrator ? there is a button for it
<kubuntu-sux> zorglu_ from User account?
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<puttlick> in which packet is /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us ?
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: ? click on the button and give the password
<Payaso> puttlick: in xomodmap
<m4x1mum> Payaso: thanks, i'll try that
<kubuntu-sux> zorglu_ on what button to click
<kubuntu-sux> ?
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: the one with 'adminitrator' displayed on it :)
<kubuntu-sux> zorglu_ from user account??
<lackdiant> hi, I have a problem with youtube sound
<lackdiant> I can't hear the audio
<suredo> i want to try ubuntu's gnome desktop on my kubuntu. is that safe? i've read some posts about loginproblems when doing that
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: ok try to make complete sentence, i dont understand what you mean
<morghanphoenix> go to accounts, click the box to show system accounts, edit root.
<zorglu_> suredo: yep it is supposed to work
<Payaso> suredo: yes, it is sure, you will can to choose gnome or kde in kdm
<kubuntu-sux> zorglu_ ok, but i didn't found administrator button in kmenu->system setting->network settings
<suredo> thanks, both of you :)
<m4x1mum> still the same the vi only came out within the terminal not gui on its own
<morghanphoenix> have you tried runnung kdesu program?
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: hmm well i got one. which kubuntu version are you running ?
<kubuntu-sux> i ubuntu is more simple... when want to configure network there is a password require and this is all
<Payaso> m4x1mum: vim is vim, the gui must to have another command, i think that is gvim but i dont remember i always use vim from console
<kubuntu-sux> zorglu_ an 6.10
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: ohh this is edgy.. i dont use develpement version so i dunno it
<morghanphoenix> Something may be wrong with your install, it's just as simple in kubuntu normally.
<kubuntu-sux> ok
<morghanphoenix> oh, edgy
<kubuntu-sux> i will need probaly to delete it.
<kubuntu-sux> (
<morghanphoenix> what program are you trying to run?
<zorglu_> kubuntu-sux: as a side note, beginner may gain in using the stable version because they wont have to deal with all the issue of devlopement version
<m4x1mum> aaah, its vim -g, gvim is for windows
<zorglu_> kubuntu_: in short i advise you to install dapper 6.06.1 instead
<kubuntu_> ok
<morghanphoenix> I should try edgy
<suredo> one more q, anyone know the date for 6.10 release?
<Payaso> m4x1mum: i see
<Martyo> lol, kubuntu won't boot again...
<morghanphoenix> in les than a month
<Martyo> I give up, I'm trying the 32bit version
<Payaso> suredo: 26
<morghanphoenix> there it is
<suredo> thanks, again :)
<m4x1mum> for vim settings, i just create .vimrc in my home directory?
<morghanphoenix> see, I told ya it wasn't even a fortnight.
<Payaso> m4x1mum: i use /etc/vim/vimrc
<morghanphoenix> yeah, now for editing xorg.conf and fstab
<morghanphoenix> Kubuntu spoiled me, it was so simple.
<morghanphoenix> great, need to write udev rules too
<morghanphoenix> I don't think I'm sleeping tonight.
<T3hWiz0rd> `behave
<chupa> is there a irc client better then konversation?
<morghanphoenix> or this morning as the case may be.
<morghanphoenix> Define better.
<Payaso> chupa: yes, bitchx but is for console
<morghanphoenix> There's lots that are different.
<morghanphoenix> I have x-chat and bitchx
<morghanphoenix> bitchx for blackbox
<morghanphoenix> Am I delusional or does anyone else remember a distro named blackbox?
<Payaso> i want to see a blackbox with xgl :)
<morghanphoenix> didn't last long, but boy was it fast.
<T3hWiz0rd> Payaso: irssi pwns bitchx
<Payaso> irssi is gay
<T3hWiz0rd> you wish itwas
<kubuntu_> why there is more users that use ubuntu then kubuntu?
<flaccid> i just plugged my usb flash drive in. didn't seem to automount, what can i do?
<kubuntu_> =] 
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu_: ubuntu is concidered to be easier since gome is less... functionable? than kde
<Payaso> flaccid: mount it.... probably mount /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu_: kde can be very confusing to a basic user.
<flaccid> Payaso: why won't it automount. where is the settings for this?
<Payaso> gnome is easier for home desktops, kde is better for developers and for work
<chupa> anybody tried xfce4?
<T3hWiz0rd> Payaso: and for those who like a "do it yourself" approach at things.
<teledyn_k> how different is kubuntu from ubuntu?  is it as current?
<morghanphoenix> I need to add my ext-hdd to fstab, I hate mounting everything in konsole all the time.
<Payaso> flaccid: i dont know, my kubuntu always automount it
<chupa> i prefer kde for my desktop
<m4x1mum> the only difference that i know is that ubuntu use gnow and kubuntu use kde
<m4x1mum> gnome
<morghanphoenix> I use KDE, fluxbox and afterstep normally.
<flaccid> Payaso: ah its got no active partitions
<Payaso> teledyn_k: no diferences, only gnome or kde, i have now kgubuntu because i had installed gnome in my kubuntu
<kubuntu_> m4x1mum ubuntu is more simple
<T3hWiz0rd> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<T3hWiz0rd> perhaps?
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm...
* T3hWiz0rd slaps the bot
<kubuntu_> =] 
<T3hWiz0rd> you're not very descriptive there is more to linux than gui controls
<T3hWiz0rd> I know ubuntu/kubuntu focus purely around a gui-controlled os
<morghanphoenix> Only one I had problems with was sawfish, kept crashing my computer.
<T3hWiz0rd> but it simply doesn't ALWAYS work that way.
<T3hWiz0rd> speaking of CLI... is there a command in the CLI that reports the distribution name?
<T3hWiz0rd> I know uname can report kernel and whatnot, but what about distro?
<morghanphoenix> there is, but I don't know it, something about deb version.
<m4x1mum> i've been using kubuntu for over a week now!!
<morghanphoenix> I used kubuntu for a month, then debian, now slackware.
<T3hWiz0rd> m4x1mum: kubuntu is a nice os. Don't be afraid to test new waters as you gain experience though ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> my list of approved OS's is very small lol
<morghanphoenix> Still keep kubuntu around for evangelism though
<T3hWiz0rd> Mac OS X, Kubuntu/ubuntu, debian, Suse, Slack
<T3hWiz0rd> everything else is on "the list."
<Payaso> T3hWiz0rd: i dont know but Debian and old his fork like ubuntu has /etc/debian_version that indicate you that it is a debian like
<morghanphoenix> haven't used SuSe yet
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I make the compiler to use qt4 insted of qt3?
<m4x1mum> anyone know any CASE tools ?
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: despite the fact that 10.1 shipped totally broken, its a nice OS
<Payaso> m4x1mum: hid Case Ud
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: my server is hosted pure suse 10.0 and I would never choose another os for my server uses. I back suse 100% as a server... however, as a client, it did make me REALLY mad
<morghanphoenix> I still need to try BSD.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: hopefully 10.2 will be more promissing and I can return to my world of suse... or maybe i'll like kubuntu more and stick around... I tend to drift too often
<T3hWiz0rd> if I was married to an OS i'd of been arrested for adultry by now... I can't stay loyal.
<m4x1mum> hid case ud?
<Payaso> m4x1mum: i workedon hids case ud a lot of time -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/hidscaseud
<morghanphoenix> I've been moving to progresivly "harder" distros.
<morghanphoenix> I think slackware is going to stick if I can get dvd playback working right.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: suse isn't really hard. Yast simplifies life even further than apt-get
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: i don't care about harder or easier, i go where the packages are... and frankly, debian is the leading os in packages
<morghanphoenix> MP3 support on a fresh install, can't beat that.
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<mangor> "harder" distros? Gentoo without LAN on an 486?
<morghanphoenix> I miss apt too
<morghanphoenix> slapt is nearly worthless
<morghanphoenix> but pkgtool is great
<T3hWiz0rd> He who cannot get laid shout Gentoo Gentoo! rah rah rah!
<T3hWiz0rd> I would love to play with gentoo... sadly,  I don't feel like living in my mothers basment while i emerge kde lol
<m4x1mum> this case tools is UML compliant right?
<morghanphoenix> I'd try red hat, but I hate RPMs so much from the Kubuntu period I'm afraid I'd be biased.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: Yum isn't as nice as YaST
<T3hWiz0rd> and rpm distros certainly don't install and resolve like .deb distros do
<T3hWiz0rd> nowhere near as good
<DjDarkman> how can I add something to the sudoers list ,to make it run with root priveleges?
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: I've always gone with whatever fits me best and never zealoted... my home network is very diverse and multicultral to keep me guessing...
<morghanphoenix> lol
<mangor> i like suse but if you want to habe mp3 support or anything else (flash etc.) you have to buy the fullversion
<mangor> open Suse supports nearly nothing
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: my primary domain controller, smb share, and web server is all on a suse 10.0 box. My FTP/SFTP box is a fedora core 5 machine, my laptop is OS X, my desktop is kubuntu/dual boot windows, and my other laptop is soon to be mephis.
<morghanphoenix> I've liked kubuntu, debian and slackware so far, if I had enough computers I'd have one of each and a distro test computer for playing with.
<mangor> so ive canged tu (k)ubunto
<morghanphoenix> I kinda miss windows for one reason only
<morghanphoenix> I loved UO
<morghanphoenix> I miss Britania
<morghanphoenix> Only UO I get now is from snes ROMs
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: i keep windows around because it supports my uvc webcam and i gotta keep up the naughty shows ;-) pay the rent lmao
<flaccid> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find rom
<ubotu> Found: genromfs, libroman-perl, python-roman, asterisk-prompt-de, asterisk-prompt-fr (and 29 others)
<morghanphoenix> !mess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> Please stop fishing.
<morghanphoenix> nothing's biting
<T3hWiz0rd> mangor: openSuSE is a really good os, its just very buggy at the moment and its been undergowing a lot of changes.
<T3hWiz0rd> mangor: it'll improve... for now, if you use suse i'd recommend sticking by 10.0... fewer bugs.
<flaccid> i am just waiting for edgy to be a stable horse
<T3hWiz0rd> why is hurd illegal?
<mangor> ive got 10.1 on my samba server
<morghanphoenix> hurd?
<T3hWiz0rd> GNU/Hurd
<T3hWiz0rd> its illegal.
<morghanphoenix> no idea what hurd is
<mangor> yast is a great configuration tool ... and it supports ISDN Card :)
<mangor> i dont have found any howtos  to  configure a ISDN Card wit kubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> mangor: kubuntu supports them too... YaST is not what makes suse works, its simply a localization of the tools that do.
<morghanphoenix> I like the irssi themes
<Martyo> T3hWiz0rd: GNU Hurd illegal?
<T3hWiz0rd> Martyo: isn't it illegal? or having lots of legal problems? or something.
<mangor> Hurd is released next year
<teledyn_k> hurd is a totally different OS
<mangor> there is a release????
<hyper> abattoir: you know how ubotu works here and whether it's possbile to get one for other ubuntu channels also?
<abattoir> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<abattoir> hyper: its run by Seveas, you might want to speak w/ him
<hyper> abattoir: thx :) I thought you know the answer :)
<abattoir> :)
<sorush20> does gmail mean gay mail, only jocking.. my computer keeps crashing badly and my root partitions which I install all my lovely programs on keeps failing and I have to reinstall kubuntu again.
<Develop> msg nickserv  register 2Kgjk
<|GaiJin|> thank you:P
<|GaiJin|> we all saw it:P
<|GaiJin|> oki... i am using 2 monitors atm without using twinview... buit... when playing WoW (for example...) I have to go in wondow mode to enter the other monitor... and I'd rather avoid that... how can I fix this??
<morghanphoenix> got my sound working
<morghanphoenix> this is quite the project
<sorush20> did anyone here answer me before I had to leave.. I keep getting crc check error on uncompressing linux
<sorush20> I'm using jfs
<sorush20> hi
<Hellvie> how to check for errors an ntfs partition using kubuntu?
<Hellvie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Hellvie> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<manjunatha> how to join into windows domain
<thoreauputic> that's a very bad factoid for fuse...
<thoreauputic> fuse does way more than just ntfs with ntfs-3g
<thoreauputic> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<thoreauputic> Ok well at leastthat's there too
<Hellvie> hehe
<Hellvie> thanks anyway
<sorush20> just reflash the kernel partition again from the bootloader console., how do I do this?
<fabio> ciao
<ad> Hi ! I got square instead of accent (eacute) on vfat windows fat32. Why ?
<nuku> ad: probably because the partition is mounted with the wrong encoding
<ad> nuku: well it is defaults
<ad> in option
<nuku> ad: kubuntu uses utf8 as default.. you may have to use something like iso8859-1 or iso8859-15 or what other locale you may used under windows..
<nuku> (or convert your filenames to utf8)
<ad> nuku: where can i set kubuntu default charset ?
<nuku> ad: i would personally not mess with it and leave it to utf8 as that supports nearly every character set you can imagine..
<RogueJediX> Anyone know anything about applying patches?
<nuku> ad: you can set the nls page for your fat partition so it will be converted to your local (utf8) charset transparent..
<morghanphoenix> anyone know anything about ogg video?
<morghanphoenix> I can't find a channel for it.
<morghanphoenix> Thoggen DVD rips playing as audio after a reinstall
<ad> nuku: nls page :\ what is it ?
<cpk2> RogueJediX: what do you mean applying patches?
<nuku> nuku: national language support
<RogueJediX> cpk2: I'm trying to compile mplayer, but I need to apply three or so patches before I start running make
<RogueJediX> cpk2: And I have no idea how to do that
<cpk2> RogueJediX: you know mplayer is in the repos?
<Martyo> heh, just did a fresh install of kubuntu 32bit over 64bit, and I still can't logoff/restart/shutdown
<RogueJediX> cpk2: Yeah, but I'm trying to compile it for x264 support
<Martyo> anyone else have the same problem?
<cpk2> RogueJediX: you have build essentials?
<RogueJediX> cpk2: I do.
<nuku> ad: you could try to edit your /etc/fstab and remove the utf8 and then do a "mount -o remount /media/yourpartition" ... i am not quite sure about the vfat thing as there is no nls option for it as it seems :)
<cpk2> RogueJediX: wouldnt it work if you made the package with apt-get?
<cpk2> assuming your compiling on the coomputer using it
<RogueJediX> cpk2: Yes, I am trying to compile it on this computer and I didn't know you could compile stuff with apt-get
<ad> nuku: no nls option for vfat so that is no the solution , is it ?
<cpk2> RogueJediX: apt-get build-dep mplayer
<cpk2> RogueJediX: and then after that apt-get -b mplaye
<nuku> nuku: well remove the utf8 from the line of your vfat mountpoint in the fstab and try to remount it and see if it fixed the filename
<RogueJediX> cpk2: Thanks. I'll try that now
<cpk2> RogueJediX: then you will have your very own .deb
<steveire> Hey. Does anyone here use a creative jukebox and have it connected to amarok?
<nuku> nuku: on the other hand you might want to convert your filenames to utf8 anyway and stick with utf8 :)
<nuku> !info convmv
<ubotu> convmv: filename encoding conversion tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.08-1 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 88 kB
<RogueJediX> cpk2: Er, one problem, though. I see it's trying to get its own version of x264. The forums said it's better if I build that on my own too, which I already did
<nuku> ad: ~
<ad> nuku: i wonder if it is easy to do in windows ... Do you know if there is a option for this ? Maybe you don't know windows :)
<cpk2> RogueJediX: you lost me there
<SlimG> in edgy, shouldn't /bin/sh be linked to /bin/bash instead of /bin/dash ?
<RogueJediX> cpk2: After typing sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer, it showed me the new packages it needed for mplayer to build, but I already built one of them manually
<nuku> ad: well windows support utf8.... but i am not 100% sure how it determines if a fat partition is using utf8..
<cpk2> RogueJediX: well i dont think it would hurt to build it again?
<ad> nuku:  on thanks ...
<RogueJediX> cpk2: You'd think I'd figure out something as obvious. Thanks.
<ad> IS there a FTP client in default kubuntu .
<ad> ?
<cpk2> RogueJediX: getting x264-bin wont add support for it to mplayer?
<ad> I can not find it
<nuku> ad: well maybe just try to remove the utf8 option from the vfat in fstab first, remount and see if it works...
<RogueJediX> cpk2: It would, but apparently it's better if I build it myself, since the package is not very optimised for specific computers
<nuku> ad: no there is not ftp client installed by default, but there are various in the repository..
<ad> nuku: can i remove with something like "defaults,iocharset=noutf8" ?
<nuku> ad: no.. there is no "noutf8" .. where are you from?
<cpk2> RogueJediX: so you could probably "apt-get build-dep x264-bin" and then apt-get -b x264-bin" and then do the same for mplayer
<ad> I used filezilla on wondows ... I think it is in kubuntu but is there another good one ?
<morghanphoenix> anybody know a linux avi encoder?
<cpk2> what is avc anyways?
<nuku> ad: i suppose it will be iso8859-15 thats western europe with euro char support
<ad> nuku: I just meant to let defaults and take utf8 away with a special option (utf8 is in defaults i think
<morghanphoenix> or any format really, as long as it'll let me put my dvds on the hard drive.
<nuku> nuku: yes just remove the utf8 and try it..
<RogueJediX> cpk2: No dice. It doesn't recognize x264-bin, as well as libx264-dev, x264 and libx264
<nuku> why am i talking to myself constantly :p
<ad> nuku: how to remove it if i let defaults ?
<cpk2> i can build dep x264-bin...
<cpk2> !info x264-bin
<ubotu> x264-bin: a free library for encoding H264/AVC video streams. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.cvs20060210-0.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 165 kB, installed size 496 kB
<nuku> ad: yes defaults is fine there should be something like defaults,utf8,... and remove the utf8
<ad> no filezilla :\ Is there another FTP client ?
<ad> nuku: no there is no utf8 :)
<nuku> ad: hmm
<ad> only defaults
<ad> That s why I thought it could be include in the defaults :=
<steveire> ad: If you use firefox get fireFTP. It's very good.
<nuku> ad: maybe try to add iocharset=iso8559-15 but i'm not sure
<nuku> sorry 8859-15
<nuku> ad: you might want to checkout krusader its a twinpanel filemanager and supports ftp
<ad> nuku: no it does not work :) thanks anyway
<nuku> ad: have your remounted the partition?
<morghanphoenix> do 10.1 packages work on 10.2?
<ad> steveire: fireFTP is included in firefox ? Extension ?
<Tm_T> ad: Use Konqueror
<nuku> ad: well i'm out of ideas for no otherwise.. or just use some tools like convmv to convert your filenames to the right encoding :)
<Tm_T> nuku: Konqueror can bee split too.
<ad> Tm_T:  konqueror for ?
<Tm_T> ad: ftp/sftp for example.
<RogueJediX> cpk2: You did sudo apt-get build-dep x264-bin?
<ad> is there a connections manager int it ?
<ad> Tm_T:
<cpk2> RogueJediX: yup
<Tm_T> ad: You can bookmark it
<nuku> Tm_T: well yes but krusader has some nice additional features.. plus supports the "good old hotkeys" :)
<cpk2> but aborted after that
<Tm_T> nuku: I see. :)
<RogueJediX> cpk2: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. <- That's what it gives me
<RogueJediX> No errors, nothing.
<cpk2> RogueJediX: you have multiverse enabled?
<RogueJediX> cpk2: Yup, checked it twice
<yuma> hi there
<yuma> anyone using konqi 3.5.4 could open http://ju-ni.net and tell me if it works?
<tsdgeos> what's the definition of work?
<cpk2> RogueJediX: try sudo apt-get source -b x264-bin that will get the source and then compile it into a .deb
<tsdgeos> it displays a menu here
<tsdgeos> but probably has some flash i can not see because of missing flash palyer
<cpk2> my syntax earlier for compiling source with apt-get was a little off =P
<yuma> tsdgeos: no, it's not flash
<tsdgeos> ok
<yuma> tsdgeos: you should see some posts like wordpress, or that kind
<tsdgeos> yuma: nothing
<tsdgeos> only menu
<tsdgeos> that's 3.5.5 btw
<yuma> tsdgeos: oh, well, that happens for me too
<cpk2> RogueJediX: I have never compiled with apt-get but am trying it out now with kopete to see if it really does work =P
<cpk2> I already build-dep and am getting the src right now =)
<RogueJediX> Ah, okay then
<yuma> I need someone with konqueror <3.5.5 so we can determine if it's a thing of new code in 3.5.5 or something that's usupported
<cpk2> i have kde 3.5.5
<yuma> tsdgeos: I know that in 3.3.2 it works, but maybe the code of the AJAX only is ignored
<tsdgeos> yuma if you are sure it works in 3.3.2 and not it 3.5.5 file a bug
<tsdgeos> bugs.kde.org
<ad> I d like to install something that is not in a repository : how to proceed ? it is xnview ?
<yuma> tsdgeos: I'm on it
<tsdgeos> and put [Regression]  on the header
<ad> should I download a tar.gz or a rpm ,
<cpk2> yuma: cool, I love bleach =D
<yuma> tsdgeos: but I wanted to determine if it works on 3.5.4 to write it on the desc.
<yuma> cpk2: I'm getting more and more complicated to read it! Now I have to install firefox to read it, and I refuse :)
<cpk2> yuma: the page works, maybe, i can see "home" "forum" buttons etc but nothing below that
<yuma> tsdgeos: I think if they know that in 3.5.4 works but in 3.5.5 doesn't their search for the bug will be shorter than if they know that in 3.3.2 works but in 3.5.5 don't
<yuma> cpk2: it's supposed to see some post of new and a shoutbox done with AJAX
<ad> Should I use alien ,
<yuma> the AJAX shoutbox is new, from 2 weeks ago or so
<ad> ?
<cpk2> ad: you can use the tar
<ubuntu> hey kubuntu power users :) ... i'm currently on the LiveCD and i'm stuck
<yuma> maybe that's what's breaking the page
<ricanelite> does anyone here have any experience using MOL??
<cpk2> RogueJediX: btw this is why precompiled packages are nice, still compiling measly ol kopete =)
<Hobbsee> cpk2: er, why?
<declan> What does peacekpr mean stuck?
<cpk2> Hobbsee: because I've never tried -b with apt-get?
<RogueJediX> cpk2: I know. I wouldn't be trying to compile mplayer if the prepackaged one didn't drop frames playing x264 files like crazy
<peacekpr> installation fails at partitioning ... "failed to create filesystem" ... i opened qtparted and it shows /dev/hda1 as "busy" - is that the issue?
<ad> cpk2: ok how to install please if I download the tar.gz ? Is there a tool ? I thought I must convert package to .deb with alien .
<Hobbsee> cpk2: you could have picked something smaller than kopete.  it'll take you about an hour to build, give or take.
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<peacekpr> i'm not the biggest know-all when it comes to partitioning
<Hobbsee> !compile > ad
<declan> Nor am I... it always worked fine for me.
<declan> I hope someone here can help peacekpr with his partitioning query
<yuma> !compile > yuma
<peacekpr> yeah, i'm in a tight spot, and don't know what to do
<yuma> cool :)
<cpk2> Hobbsee: err why would it take an hour?
<peacekpr> i'm loving Kubuntu on the livecd, but it'd be much nicer if i could get it installed to /dev/hda :)
<Hobbsee> cpk2: well, that's how long it takes here.  without ccache
<ad> Hobbsee: thanks . Why must we use pre-built package first before all ?
<declan> You don't have any idea, peacekpr, why /dev/hda1 is busy, do you?
<Hobbsee> cpk2: huh?
<david> Anyone know how to add LDAP users and groups to be used on the client filesystem for access rights?
<peacekpr> unfortunately, no ... i read somewhere that it could be used as swap space, but I'm not sure
<Hobbsee> cpk2: as in, why dont we all use the pre-built packages instead?
<cpk2> Hobbsee: hrmm well apt-get -b kopete just finished after about 4 minutes but with errors
<peacekpr> i did a lazy umount: "umount -l /dev" but that didn't help me
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  a complete build takes around an hour
<Hobbsee> cpk2: which are you compiling, anyway?
<declan> It's up to you to tell it how you want to use /dev/hda1. I doubt that it is swap space. How big is that partition?
<cpk2> Hobbsee: I wanted to test out making your own .deb with apt-get so i did "apt-get build-dep kopete" and then "apt-get source -b kopete"
<peacekpr> dev/hda1 is about 41GB
<Hobbsee> cpk2: right, so 0.12.2, iirc
<cpk2> .3
<Hobbsee> cpk2: the one that i last modified :P
<declan> Well, swap partitions are more likely to be around twice the size of your ram.
<Hobbsee> ahh...okay, i never touched that one
<declan> That's your main partition.
<cpk2> i would assume
<declan> And it's busy right now?
<cpk2> the prepackaged one is .3
<Hobbsee> cpk2: what repo are you getting it from?  kubuntu.org, i take it
<declan> Even though you're using kubuntu from the live disk
<Hobbsee> cpk2: unless you're on edgy
<cpk2> nah i'm on dapper
<peacekpr> declan, yes... apparently
<peacekpr> heh
<peacekpr> qtparted says it is
<cpk2> i guess i should start with something even more simple than kopete?
<Hobbsee> cpk2: er, okay then.  which kde?
<cpk2> 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> cpk2: could be a good idea
<Hobbsee> ah, that's why
<Hobbsee> well, you can compile it, and it will compile, but once you get past all the build deps, it will take you a while
<declan> Well, peacekpr, as I understand it, when you run from the live disk, the hard disk shouldn't even be mounted, never mind busy. So I'm confused.... Can anyone else help the man?
<declan> Or woman?
<lupine_85> apparently it automounts swap
<lupine_85> so sudo swopoff -a
<charlie5> does anyone use a netcomm NBS+4 modem/router ... who could help me set up ktorrent port forwarding to allow ktirrent ot work properly ?
<peacekpr> yeah, that's what i figure... (man) :)
<lupine_85> if that isn't it, then sudo mount -l (that's L) then sudo umount <whatever>
<declan> I think lupine_85 meant sudo swapoff -a the first time (not swopoff). Is that right?
<lupine_85> erm, yep :_
* lupine_85 <--- eating
<declan> Tasty?
<lupine_85> so-so
<lupine_85> stir fry & rice
<declan> MMmmm
<peacekpr> here goes nothin
<declan> Glory and fame will soon be yours!
<peacekpr> lupine_85: qtparted now shows it as "available" after the "sudo swapoff -a"
<peacekpr> let's see what the installer does :)
<declan> Yeh!
<cpk2> I am kind of bumme though i thought apt-get -b was supposed to be some super easy way of compiling
<declan> I have a question, while we're waiting for peacekpr's results: How can I find out if "ati" is the correct driver for Radeon 7000IGP? It worked fine when I installed Edgy flight (or whatever it's called now) 3 Ubuntu, but now it doesn't work with kubuntu edgy beta. I've all the bouncy effects working fine with Mandriva One, but I prefer the planet kubuntu.
<moneyfirst> hi, my laptop with kubuntu 6.06 suddenly stop after a reboot. Then from the onward, the sytem refuse to load the X. is there any clue why? thx
<peacekpr> heh... installer is lagging on the keyboard setup step (step 3 of 6) *sigh*
<msm_> hi all
<declan> Buon giorno!
<yuma> moneyfirst: we need more information, but I have a question, could you open a konqueror on a computer with 6.06?
<msm_> declan: Ciao, Italiano?
<moneyfirst> yuma, sure I can
<declan> No, irlandese
<yuma> moneyfirst: could you please try http://ju-ni.net/ and tell me if you can read some posts, or if you just can see the header and footer of the page?
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<moneyfirst> during the boot, the kubuntu load the usual routine.. restricted driver.. etc.. then when it come to loading X, it shows the same boot loading instead of loading the X
<msm_> There is someone that can say me if there is some way to videocall with skype on Linux?
<Martijn81> when aptitude thinks a package is not trusted, what does it say?
<cpk2> probably that it isnt trusted =P
<yuma> moneyfirst: video card?
<moneyfirst> yuma, i'm not using Kubuntu right now as you can see I'm not able to boot my Kubuntu
<cpk2> i think it says it cant be authenticated
<yuma> moneyfirst: that why I asked if you could open a konqueror, hehe
<moneyfirst> yuma, don't think so. Everything works fine and suddenly after a usual reboot, it happened
<moneyfirst> yuma, oh sorry, I don't get what you mean. hehe
<yuma> moneyfirst: did you do an upgrade before the fatal reboot?
<Martijn81> right, that was what i was thinking, but i have imported the keys... and koffice i one of those general packages that should be normally trusted, right?
<yuma> moneyfirst: sorry about my english, I'm doing my best
<moneyfirst> yuma, no. I did fresh install and update the sytem. After few reboots it is just fine
<moneyfirst> yuma, same here I'm not an english native speaker
<yuma> moneyfirst: it's really strange that it stops working because so, so maybe you configured something wrong or something like that
<cpk2> Martijn81: are you using the kubuntu.org repo?
<nhoca> hi
<yuma> moneyfirst: just before the reboot that broke the X
<cpk2> whenever I try apt-get -b package i get the same errors at the end, any tips on using the apt-get -b function?
<nhoca> can anyone give a quick help about kate please
<Martijn81> cpk2: apt-cache policy koffice says so
<moneyfirst> yuma, I remember that I did configure the display power management from KDE. Arghh that must be the cause
<cpk2> Martijn81: i think it says that for the kubuntu.org repos =P
<moneyfirst> yuma, but then how could I get into the Safe mode. Is there any?
<yuma> moneyfirst: that sounds quite good!
<cpk2> i think it should be safe using packages from kubuntu.org =)
<yuma> moneyfirst: you remember what did you change?
<Martijn81> cpk2: yeah, but why do i have those keys then? should be trusted, nothing less
<yuma> moneyfirst: paste the logs of the X in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<morghanphoenix> any suggestions for a dvd to mpg ripping program?
<moneyfirst> yuma, I can't get in. Even to the console. It just stops there. All I can do is shutdown the computer using the power button
<morghanphoenix> or at least something to convert my ogg video files to mpg/avi
<yuma> moneyfirst: that's so drastic...
<yuma> anyone remembers how to specify the init level on grub?
<cpk2> Martijn81: huh?
<moneyfirst> yuma, that's why I'm asking whether there is safe mode or somethign
<msm_> nobody use skype on kubuntu???
<yuma> moneyfirst: you can enter in safe mode changing the init level in grub
<yuma> moneyfirst: but I don't know how
<yuma> msm_: I do
<moneyfirst> yuma, thx for the hint, I'll try to figure it out.
<msm_> yuma: There is a way to using video ?
<yuma> msm_: I don't know
<msm_> yuma: I'm going crazy to understand if there is a way
<msm_> yuma: I can't find any plugin running on Linux and skype support video from ver 2.0
<steveire> Hey, I'm looking to get my creative player supported in amarok. Could amarok in the edgy repos be compiled with the njb plugin?
<yuma> msm_: I'm using skype 1.3...
<yuma> msm_: maybe there's no version 2 for Linux yet
<msm_> yuma: me too. Is the only available for all Linux distro
<steveire> yuma: 1.3 is the latest for linux
<yuma> msm_: that seems to be the reason you didn't find any plugin
<yuma> anyone, anyone of you is using konqueror 3.5.4?
<msm_> yuma: there is a plugin that has support for Red Hat. the only one that i've found
<yuma> (the first "anyone" is a "by the way", hurray for my english)
<yuma> msm_: but for which version?
<msm_> yuma: I'm trying to understand it. Anyway I use kubuntu, so...
<yuma> msm_: if the plugin is for skype, there's a change you could use it
<yuma> msm_: maybe you should do a bit of tweaking before
<steveire> yuma: What do you mean? A skype plugin for konqueror?
<yuma> steveire: I don't think so!
<Payaso> Reaming time for Edgy 106kB/s 41m38s
* lupine_85 can get 100x faster than that ;) - well, in London anyway
<yuma> steveire: I meant that maybe you could use the plugin for _skype_ made for Red Hat, work on Kubuntu, but the plugin will be for _skype_ always
<cpk2> !info libfam.la
<ubotu> Package libfam.la does not exist in any distro I know
<msm_> yuma: I'm verified it. OpenWengo its not a plugin. It's an Open Project that work as Skype
<LjL> WengoPhone is a generic SIP client (with special provisions for working with Wengo accounts, but that's all)
<msm_> Right.
<LjL> other SIP clients for KDE are KPhone, Twinkle and KCall (this one however is not packaged for Ubuntu)
<lupine_85> linphone is better than any of them :(
<yuma> msm_: no plugin then
<LjL> lupine_85: unfortunately the current KDE SIP clients all leave something to be desired, yes
<lupine_85> ekiga is quite good though
<msm_> yuma: i think there's nothing to do
<lupine_85> of course, Skype doesn't use SIP...
<LjL> of course not. which is why i don't recommend using Skype (well, not specifically because it doesn't use SIP, but because it uses its own closed protocol)
<lupine_85> mm, SIP or IAX 4eva!
<msm_> LjL: Today I discover that! :(
<cpk2> has anyone tried to do apt-get -b since upgrading to 3.5.5?
<steveire> Will I ever be able to use wengophone or ekiga or whatever to talk to people who use skype?
<LjL> steveire: uhm... perhaps there are SIP to Skype gateways. i doubt it though.
<yuma> LjL: the thing of using Skype is the same as using MSN Messenger, all your not linux friends use it
<LjL> yuma: well, then convince them doing otherwise. there are fine SIP clients for Windows
<LjL> at least try
<cpk2> sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc gives me an error that libfam.la cant be found and if i try to apt-get install -f libfam0 it wants to install what appears to be everything that got updated when i upgraded to 3.5.5
<msm_> LjL: Which SIP clients do you suggest?
<cpk2> uninstall stuff from 3.5.5*
<msm_> LjL: Sorry about my english..
<yuma> LjL: I've tried, but if a friend has to change, all the friends of my frieds have to change, and so on; and that's a task so close to imposible
<LjL> msm_: well, the two most well known ones are SJPhone and X-Lite (which has probably changed name recently). they're not open source. also, there's WengoPhone for Windows
<yuma> LjL: it was just a comment, nothing so deep :)
<Telroth|Sigh`> there's KDX
<Telroth|Sigh`> mac os 9/X/linux/windows/bsd
<LjL> yuma: it could also become a virtuous circle. i know perfectly well how hard it is to achieve, but
<Telroth|Sigh`> does anything skype can and more
<LjL> doesn't seem to be a SIP client...?
<Telroth|Sigh`> what' is a SIp client?
<fildo> !seen flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid is on IRC right now!
<Telroth|Sigh`> i know what skype is, but i'm unsure of the definition of "SIP"
<LjL> Telroth|Sigh`: a client for the SIP protocol. a VoIP phone, in other words -- one using a standard, open and widely used protocol
<Telroth|Sigh`> oh.
<Telroth|Sigh`> no clue what protocol it uses
<LjL> Telroth|Sigh`: SIP and H323 are the most used VoIP protocols. H323 is fading out in favor of SIP right now, i think. any other protocol is usually proprietary and closed -- or, at any rate, not a good idea, since SIP is the one you'd want to use for decent interoperability
* yuma is having dinner
<LjL> http://www.voipuser.org  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H323
<LjL> Ekiga for instance can behave as both a SIP and a H323 client
<LjL> the first site i mentioned also lists various (Windows and Linux) SIP client implementations, free and not free
<msm_> LjL: I'm surfing about Wengo. It semms that rates for Call Out are better than skype rates
<Jonty> Hi. This bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/uim/+bug/64111 is affecting me. Does anyone have any suggestions how to get around it, as I can't use apt while it's still there
<bogo> does anyone know how to configure the Nvidia driver? it's already working but the screen is glued to the left side of my monitor
<thul> Ok, I have downloaded and burned 2 kubuntu cds now, but kubuntu just will not boot. w2k, freebsd and xp boots and installs ok, but kubuntu hangs after the menu where i choose "start or install kubuntu".
<thul> can it be sata-related? must sata-settings be in some special way in bios?
<LjL> msm_: a few services give better rates than Skype afaik... other ones (though a bit less transparent, since sites change, rates change, and it's basically a network of different sites doing the same thing) are the Betamax services, such as www.voipbuster.com -- which have their proprietary Windows client, but allow SIP access as well
<cpk2> whenever i try to do sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc i get an error that it cant find libfam.la but when i try to apt-get libfam-dev it says i have a broken dependency, libfam0, but when i try to apt-get -f it it wants to uninstall all of my kde stuff
<chimaera_> hi. i installed the fglrx-driver and now i can't switch to a console using ctrl+alt+F1-6. that is, i can switch, but i only get strange graphics when doing so.
<momal> The font under root login or when i use a program with kdesu is all choppy looks really bad... but under normal user its fine :S
<thul> don't log graphically in as root
<thul> today's lesson:P
<dhq> !kio_http
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio_http - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> i got a god one for everyone
<gogeta> good
<gogeta> frends kubuntu pc is launcing popups at boot
<dhq> i get msg when i open  konqror unable to connect to kio_http
<msm_> LjL: Thank you LjL. Thanks you to all. I understand more about freedom of comunication
<momal> thul: it appears on anything that i use root with... eg adept
<dhq> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<momal> Any time i click administrator button put in pw it puts font all choppy
<chimaera_> anyone experiencing problems after upgrading to edgy/kde3.5.5? the logout-button of kmenu doesn't work anymore..
<flavioribeiro> my pc dont recognize automatically the things that i plug in usb.. just when i start x, what can i do to make their works without reboot the start?
<|lostbyte|> dhq, i belive kio_http has to do with the internel components of KDE..
<thul> momal: opk
<dhq> |lostbyte|: lolz upgrading to edgy
<dhq> |lostbyte|: guess i will reboot and lets seee
<|lostbyte|> dhq, Stuff, are being replace, so let it download and set it up..
<|lostbyte|> yeah, so that.
<|lostbyte|> do*
<dhq> |lostbyte|: all the upgrade is almost over i guess i will have to reboot
<|lostbyte|> yes..
<gogeta> anyone
<gogeta> konqueror is opning shit at boot ads on my frends pc
<gogeta> i didnt think that was possable on a linux system
<thul> does kubuntu have known problems with sata-disks?
<yarddog> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cpk2> thul: whats your problem?
<cpk2> I am using a sata drive right now
<thul> cpk2: well, it won't boot, at all. It boots from cd, comes to the menu where I choose "start or install kubuntu"
<thul> and that is about it
<thul> i get a loading screen with: "loading essential drivers - ok"
<thul> and then it stops.
<cpk2> thul: well I had trouble having the installer recognizing my sata drive
<thul> hmm, ok, what did you do?
<cpk2> I installed to an ide drive and then formatted and then partitioned the sata
<cpk2> using command line
<thul> hmm
<thul> well, i CAN boot from my external disk
<thul> or, my bios supports that
<thul> do you think ubuntu will install on the external disk?
<cpk2> i think its the gui partitioner that doesnt like satas
<thul> hmm, ok
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. its possible its your sata driver/chipset/controller
<cpk2> thul: my laptop doesnt have an internal drive and runs kubuntu off an external only
<thul> ah, ok
<Dr_willis> Im using sata also.
<thul> I'll try to install it on my external drive when i come home then
<cpk2> thul: but i dont know if installing to the external will fix your problem
<cpk2> I was able install to the ide because thats where i wanted / to be at
<cpk2> and /home is solely on the sata
<thul> hmm, ok
<thul> maybe i should just install kubuntu on the external
<thul> and run it off it?
<thul> no speed-problems?
<cpk2> i dunno about that, plus it loses its flexibility when its ext3 because windows has problems reading ext3
<thul> true that..
<thul> arrgh
<thul> oh world, why art thou so evul.
<cpk2> hrmm if I make my own .deb package and install it apt-get wants to "upgrade" it right away
<thul> is there any "expert mode" i can do kubuntu in? install manually?
<dennister> good morning all
<cpk2> thul: you can get the alternate cd, that doesnt have any live functionality and is all command line install
<mangor_> alternative install cd thul
<thul> ah, ok
<kynek> witam
<thul> I guess I'll have to get someone to burn that for me then
<dnt_> hallo
<thul> thanks.
<kynek> jest jakis polak?
<dennister> I'm wondering if I shouldn't start from scratch... clean reinstall of ubuntu-lamp-server, then ubuntu-desktop, then kde...
<dennister> but it's a lot of work
<Timo12378> Its ok you can do it =p
<dnt_> any one to help about bridging network cards
<dnt_> i have just installed kububtu
<momal> any ideas how to use super(windows key) with beryl? doesn't seem to work for me.. im running kde
<|Mikael|> hi together; i am trying to config my wlan. I have a wlan pci card (marvel). When i modprobe ndiswrapper the whole WindowManager freezes (kde)
<dennister> my partimage backup didn't restore properly :(
<momal> bleh my bad wrong chan
<|Mikael|> any way to make my wlan work?
<mangor_> witch marvel?
<|Mikael|> mangor_: just a moment
<|Mikael|> mangor_:  Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<mangor_> wait a moment
<|Mikael|> :)
<livingdaylight> I believe i setup my printer, but...
<|Mikael|> mangor_: btw, i am new to kubuntu
<livingdaylight> when i tried to print from Open Office, it couldn't and when i went to properties it crashed and told me there was signal 11
<dnt_> Mikael may you help
<steveire> what's the command to get the source of a package from apt?
<cpk2> steveire: apt-get source packagename
<livingdaylight> Printing was never an issue for me in Ubuntu, but seems to be in Kubuntu which is two days old on my pc
<mangor_> looks like you need ndiswrapper
<|Mikael|> mangor_: :)
<|Mikael|> mangor_: it freezes when i use modprobe ndiswrapper
<cpk2> steveire: you dont need to be root and it will download the source to the current directory
<|Mikael|> mangor_: sometimes it says also "segmentation fault" and freezes too
<livingdaylight> anyone know about printing in Kubuntu?
<mangor_> whoops tricky
<livingdaylight> Are there any specific tips i should know about?
<cpk2> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<livingdaylight> In Ubuntu setting my printer up was as easey and straightforward as 1,2,3. Why would it be different in Kubuntu?
<|Mikael|> dnt_: what do u mean
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i have it set to cups. And the test page printed beautifully, but it just doens' tappear to work in any other apps
<cpk2> livingdaylight: you probably need to configure koffice to use cups correctly?
<mangor_> there is a german installatin guide for this card with suse10 i  found nothing for kubuntu (yet)
<livingdaylight> I tried to print a pdf file from Adobe and now from Open Office aswell and its no-go
* cpk2 is a lazy bum and forwards documents to his room mate to print
<livingdaylight> cpk2: you lazy bum... :)
<|Mikael|> mangor_: url? (for suse)
<mangor_> http://de.linwiki.org/index.php/Netgear_WG311v3
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i don't have koffice - using Adobe and Open Office. How would they need to be configured exactly?
<|Mikael|> mangor_: will look through it; thx anyway
<livingdaylight> cpk2: i don't recall needing to configure anything in Ubuntu to get apps to print other than the printer itself, which was a matter of just setting it up
<cpk2> livingdaylight: file > printer settings make sure it is using the printers name
<cpk2> in open office
<livingdaylight> I've got an EpsonStylus RX425 which appears to be supported and as i say configured straight off in Ubunt. I'm disappointed that it doesn't work in Kubuntu
<LjL> livingdaylight: elaborate on "doesn't work"
<cpk2> remember when you were a kid and your parents wouldnt get mad at you they would get "dissapointed" think about how you are making kubuntu feel now =(
<livingdaylight> LjL: ok, i got sgs signal 11
<livingdaylight> LjL: i set the printer up using the wizard for want of another word, did a test page which came out beautiful
<livingdaylight> LjL: but neither Adobe nor Open Office could print.
<LjL> "druids", they're usually called in linuxland. just call them whatever you like anyway, they don't even deserve a name ;)
<LjL> livingdaylight: what about actual KDE apps? dunno, Kate... KWord, if you have it?
<livingdaylight> LjL: Open Office i went to File/print right-clicked to go to properties and it crashed!
<livingdaylight> <livingdaylight> LjL: but neither Adobe nor Open Office could print.
<cpk2> livingdaylight: you go to file > printer settings and made sure it was using the correct printer name?
<LjL> livingdaylight: neither is a KDE application
<PiR> Is it possible, a pannel is transparent and not the other in KDE ?
<livingdaylight> LjL: your point?
<LjL> livingdaylight: no point. i just asked if you can get a page printed *in a KDE application* such as Kate, KWord, KPDF, KWhatever. it was a troubleshooting question.
<Hawkwind> It won't matter if it's a KDE app or not.  If it doesn't print, it doesn't print
<LjL> Hawkwind: well apparently the test page did print though.
<livingdaylight> LjL: ok, i didn't understand
<Hawkwind> I've had the very same problem in other distros.  The test page will print, but nothing else.  I never could figure it out
<psb154> livingdaylight: which version of kde? there are some cups bugs with 3.5.5
<livingdaylight> psb154: sorry, i dunno :s
<moneyfirst> hi, does anybody know which file is the configuration file for display power management?
<LjL> Hawkwind: in my last Kubuntu (well, Kubuntu with also Gnome added) installation, the printer wouldn't work in KDE (no error, no anything, just no print). i tried it in Gnome, and in printed. then again in KDE, and it printed.
<livingdaylight> LjL: hey, kate is printing... so that narrows things down?
<psb154> cups related
<cpk2> actually my room mate seems to be hit and miss with printing depending on which app he tries to print from
<livingdaylight> In Ubuntu the same printer worked fine with Open Office and anything else i can recall
<LjL> livingdaylight: i suppose so, though i personally still cannot pin it down to something specific. care to try from OpenOffice again? (i know, i know, but read what I told Hawkwind just above, to see why i'm saying this)
<Hawkwind> LjL: Very odd indeed
<livingdaylight> LjL: that is ODD! but i'm happy to try again :)
<Payaso> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi Payaso
<LjL> Hawkwind: ah, wait, that was Edgy admittedly, didn't specify... though it's no less odd even so
<josh_> omg
<josh_> i was just about to install f.e.a.r. but the stupidest thing ever happened!
<josh_> the cd key was fine all the way through
<josh_> except teh first 4 digits
<Payaso> jpatrick: hi clown there :)
<chimaera_> but you were till running linux?
<cpk2> to test out making my own debs with apt-get i did it with adept (something simple and fairly quick) but after I did dpkg -i with it apt-get wants to upgrade the adept I just compiled and installed
<chimaera_> still
<josh_> the first 4 digits dont fit in the box
<josh_> yeah i'm in linux
<josh_> all the other ones do
<josh_> but since its RUR7
<cpk2> is this because the source is actually outdated? or apt-get being dumb?
<josh_> it wont fit
<momal> Hawkwind: you might beable to help me.. for some reason anything run under root (eg logining into kde under root or using adept) the fonts look really bad... but under everything of this user account or another user is fine :S
<livingdaylight> LjL: OpenOffice is now Printing!!!
<Hawkwind> momal: You should *never* log into X, KDE, or anything of that nature as root user, NEVER
<josh_> is there any way to let this happen
<cpk2> josh_: fear has a linux client?
<LjL> livingdaylight: well, i shouldn't be saying "case closed", because it's as odd as it can get, but if it were my computer, knowing how this sort of things go, i would just say "case closed"... at least until it stops printing again ;)
* livingdaylight is confused as hell, but relieved that OpenOffice has done a turn around is suddenly, and for whatever reaso, i don't, frankly even care about, co-operating in Printing!!!!
<josh_> if i put RLR7 or something it fits
<josh_> no im using wine
<momal> Hawkwind: It was doing it before I loged in as it lol
<josh_> does that make any sence?
<momal> Hawkwind: I needed to see if it was all of the root user or just when running kdesu / sudo
<livingdaylight> LjL: hahaha...a case of, if it doesn't work, try, and try, try again ;)
<cpk2> josh_: did you look at the game db at winehq?
<josh_> RIR7 or RLR7 works but RUR7 wont
<josh_> cuz the U is too wide
<LjL> livingdaylight: why unfortunately is also the hardest sort of bug to pin down :\
<josh_> that is the most stupid thing i've ever seen
<LjL> not as bad as heisenbugs, but still :)
<LjL> livingdaylight: s/why/which/
<cpk2> so no one on why apt-get wants to reinstall over .debs you made using apt-get?
<LjL> cpk2: what's the version your own binary .deb sports, and what's the one of the repository's binary .deb?
<mangor_>  have someone an idea how to configure a ISDN Card wiht kubuntu
<cpk2> well i was about to ask if apt-cache search will show versions
<LjL> cpk2: apt-cache show will do
<nuku> cpk2: apt-cache policy ...
<chimaera_> anyone experiencing problems after upgrading to edgy/kde3.5.5? the logout-button of kmenu doesn't work anymore..
* yuma is back
<LjL> chimaera_: works for me. anyway you should ask about Edgy in #ubuntu+1
<Hawkwind> chimaera_: I haven't heard anything really, but you might ask in #Ubuntu+1 since that's the Edgy channel
<chimaera_> thanks, i'll join the discussion there.
<cpk2> it says i have 2.0 installed and the candidate is 2.0...
<LjL> cpk2: just 2.0? not 2.0-something? anyway, what package is that, and are you on dapper?
<cpk2> Installed: 2.0ubuntu2
<cpk2>   Candidate: 2.0ubuntu2
<cpk2> its adept and i am on dapper
<LjL> cpk2: well, i'm on edgy and the version is different... but i'll try recompiling and seeing. what you did is "apt-get build-dep adept; apt-get -b source adept" i suppose?
<cpk2> LjL: yes and then i did dpkg -i on the .deb it gave me
<Ropechoborra> Hi =)
<Ropechoborra> How do i set Firefox to be my default browser instead of Konqueror?
<Crissi> hi
<Crissi> there are news abound the non working media mount on dapper?
<m4x1mum> there is a kubuntu for i586??
<Crissi> use 386
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: i386 will work on i586
<m4x1mum> but the distro for i586 exist?
<LjL> no, there is 386 and 686. oh and, i believe Edgy will not have 386
<ubuntu_> [BusyBox]  can't access tty: job control turned off
<m4x1mum> ooh, i found a torrent that have kubuntu i586 DVD
<momal> If edgy doesn't have 386 then what about amd processors? will it have K8 ? or will the 686 ones work fine
<ubuntu_> |lostbyte|: i get error [BusyBox]  can't access tty: job control turned off
<m4x1mum> maybe its a typo
<Hawkwind> momal: It'll work fine, just like always
<Hawkwind> Everyone reads too much into a name tag of i386, i586, i686 and so on.  It wouldn't be popular and be used by millions if it didn't work on all arches
<m4x1mum> and how many Mb is kde? i want to update them,
<ubuntu_> Hawkwind: do you have any idea of the problem i facw
<ubuntu_> face
<Hawkwind> m4x1mum: KDE is quite large.  Just update it but be warned if you're on Dapper, KDE 3.5.5 still has quite a few issues
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: Nope, sorry
<ubuntu_> when i load kubuntu i get the error
<m4x1mum> ooh nevermind then
<m4x1mum> im still on kubuntu 6
<momal> and if you kopete breaks good luck getting it to work again without formatting and reinstalling everything :p
<momal> lol... I had to >_<
<m4x1mum> my screen saver still doesn't work :(
<m4x1mum> my monitor is so gonna have a short life
<cpk2> LjL: i just finished making a kopete.deb and that i *know* is the .3 version and as soon as i installed it with dpkg apt-get wants to upgrade kopete
<Hawkwind> momal: No you didn't.  You could easily have reverted back to an older version of KDE
<momal> I only would have had to have gone back to kopete 0.11.3... but I think something else was messing with it.. but now my box is fresh install fully updated and everything back how I ike :)
<Hawkwind> The revert takes about 10 minutes, tops
<Hawkwind> I did it when I upgraded to 3.5.4 and had issues with konqueror running outside of KDE.  Worked like a charm
<momal> ..... but I think it was something else causing it because buttons starting dispearing when i used xgl lol.. and now they dont :p
<cpk2> 3.5.5 seems to be working fine unless this thing with adept not liking the .debs i build *using adept* has something to do with it
<m4x1mum> is sourceforge working now?
<linuxkid2> hey, how do I share a printer with Samba so it's "Annonymous", no username and password?
<m4x1mum> or maybe its my internet connection :(
<james> slt ya des francais dan la conversation
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<james> ya kelkun
<linuxkid2> hello?
<milan> hi, im trying to install compiz on kubuntu
<milan> but it won't work
<milan> when i start the session xgl, it returns to the boot screen
<milan> with the kubuntu logo, and then it does totally nothing
<linuxkid2> x crashed
<linuxkid2> when you see that, CTRL+ALT+F1
<milan> ok...
<cpk2> LjL: I am going to sleep soon, but if you get an answer for me I would be very happy to hear it =)
<milan> and then it works?
<linuxkid2> that gives you the console and youcan fix things
<milan> i can also reboot... or are you talking to cpk2?
<linuxkid2> milan
<milan> ok
<milan> when im in the console
<milan> what do i have to do?
<linuxkid2> milan" try to fix your XGL configs so that it works.
<LjL> cpk2: adept is still compiling, and i have to go out soon too... not sure it'll finish in time
<milan> i think xgl is working fine...
<linuxkid2> why?
<milan> because i can log in to the default session
<milan> but not to xgl session
<milan> so im now in KDE
<cpk2> LjL: ok, i guess I will just bug more people about it later then =P
<milan> the problem is that it seems i have to select the xgl session to use compiz
<LjL> cpk2: what i would do if i couldn't find the actual problem, anyway (i.e. a hack), would be to open the binary .deb manually, change the version to something higher, and install that
<linuxkid2> milan: hmm, I guess when you start the system it starts regular X, and not XGL, so it's still XGL.
<LjL> cpk2: a .deb is an "ar" archive containing two tarballs
<milan> ah..
<milan> can you tell me how to fix XGL?
<milan> or check if it is working?
<linuxkid2> that, I can't, as I don't have a computer that can handle it.
<linuxkid2> so I've never used it.
<milan> ah
<milan> maybe my computer cant handle it too?
<linuxkid2> Not neccessarily. I only have a PIII and TNT2 video, so that's why I don't try
<milan> ok
<linuxkid2> milan: maybe it's drivers. I really don't know.
<milan> athlon 3000 with radeon 9800pro... think that should work
<linuxkid2> did you install the ATI driver?
<milan> yes
<livingdaylight> WoaH!!! #kubuntu from Kopete land!
<milan> but not the drivers from ati
<linuxkid2> well, your beyond myhelp nw, keep asking.
<milan> xgrlx driver or something like it
<LjL> cpk2: http://groups.google.com/group/muc.lists.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/2e917760390fa4c8/005fb7837e629751?lnk=st&q=%22apt-get+-b+source%22+package+upgraded&rnum=1#005fb7837e629751
<milan> fglrx
<milan> thats the driver i installed
<linuxkid2> I don't know anything about ATI, milan, I've got an nvidia card instead.
<milan> ok
<milan> thanks for your help
<KDEfanboy> milan: #ubuntu-xgl
<milan> KDEfanboy: can they also give me information about xgl on kubuntu
<milan> because it seems to be different on KDE
<KDEfanboy> yep
<milan> ok :)
<ubuntu> edgy failed when it boots before it reaches the loading of modules it says busty box v1.1.3 ./bin/sh cant access tty job controll turned off
<Martijn81> can anyone tell me why aptitude keeps jelling me that "kword-data koshell kivio-data koffice kthesaurus kpresenter kformula kugar kword kchart karbon kspread kivio kexi kpresenter-data" can not be trusted?
<ubuntu> please some one help me
<|lostbyte|> busty box.. lol
<|lostbyte|> !+one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxkid2> I get a "Segmentation Fault" error when trying to connect to a Windows SMB server.
<|lostbyte|> linuxbomb, you connect using ?
<linuxkid2> Hello, anybody there? I can't connect to windows computers with smb.
<livingdaylight> and that is  a good thing?
<KDEfanboy> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|lostbyte|> lol :)
<linuxkid2> sorry, everyone else seemeb wrapped up in other problems or something.
<linuxkid2> wait, answered that for myself.
<|lostbyte|> linuxbomb, You connect using ?
<|lostbyte|> linuxkid2, ^^
<linuxkid2> so,why can't smb connect to some computers?
<|lostbyte|> linuxkid2, You connect using ?
<linuxkid2> jlostbyte: smb:/ in konqueror, smbclient. neither work.
<|lostbyte|> linuxkid2, try using an ip instead of a host, and try calling the dir /folder directly..
<linuxkid2> that worked.?
<linuxkid2> brb
<|lostbyte|> !blog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<momal> lolL!
<|lostbyte|> : - o
<jpatrick> hi Jucato
<|lostbyte|> :D
<n8k99> does anyone in here have a mac ppc?
<n8k99> a powerbook or ibook, and have you tried to use a projector with it?
<Jucato> oh jpatrick! hi! :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: you've been gone for a very, very long time
<larson9999> n8k99, i have a ppc but i haven't booted it up in a long time
<jpatrick> Jucato: problems, problems, and more
<dude> what is the command to create a shortcut in desktop
<Jucato> jpatrick: aw... :(
<Jucato> jpatrick: and while you were gone, I slowly crawled over and parked at -devel :p
<jpatrick> Jucato: ha :)
<n8k99> larson9999: so i guess you haven't used it with a projector under kubuntu?
<dude> what is the command to create a shortcut in desktop
<larson9999>  n8k99 nope.
<Jucato> dude: right-click on the desktop
<n8k99> larson9999:ok thanks, - have a presentation next month and am trying to solve this before it is a problem
<Staren> Hi, I'm a windows user but I'd like to learn to use linux. SO I'm thinking of making a dual-boot machine.
<francois> if I have a p4, should i be running the 386 or the 686 kernel ?
<Staren> Linux can't write to NTFS partitions though, right?
<momal> Staren: It can but its not 100% perfect yet and isn't recommended
<Payaso> Staren: linux can write to ntfs partitions, the best way now is use ntfs-3g driver from the linux-ntfs projects
<LastMall> francois  I'd think the 686
<ubuntu_> hola buenas tardes
<KDEfanboy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<akn> Hi, my PC is running very slow sine I istalled Kubuntu. How can I fix it?
<Staren> So what's the reccomendation? See, I've got a new 100GB drive, and I'm going to copy my current 20GP NTFS partition over to it... Should I make it Fat32? Or, how much room should I leave for Kubuntu?
<francois> how do I keep the 686 kernel but install the nvidia legacy drivers ? its asking for the 386 image
<momal> staren: ext3 is good filesystem to use... as for size depends how much you want use give at least 5-10gb for kubuntu+installing apps then how ever much extra you think you might use :)
<josh_> why cant i get guild wars running
<josh_> it crashes x server
<Staren> Well... if writing to NTFS isn't perfect, how dangerous would it be to get a linux version of, say. Quake 3 and let it download new maps when I connect to a server using a map I don't have?
<Hawkwind> Staren: Unfortunately, your first adventure in partitioning a drive won't be the best.  You'll find ways later to better suit your needs.  It's one of those things that noone else can really tell you how to do it best for you.  You do it, see how it works, then change it later as you think of a better way it can be done to suit  your needs.
<francois> partitionmagic
<Hawkwind> Staren: IIRC you can run quake 3 natively in linux
<Staren> I've partitioned drives before, just not for two operating systems.
<momal> yea copy quake 3 over onto a linux partition and run it :)
<Hawkwind> Staren: Best to just do it how you think will be best.  You'll end up changing it later, guaranteed
<Staren> Yes, but I've got a years-old Windows installation with all the mapfiles it's downloaded. So I'd have to have 2 copies of all my games?
<OOD> ntfs writing is pretty safe with ntfs-3g
<rich_> hi
<yeti> are there any problems with updating to kde3.5.5? what cool new features does it have ;) ?
<rich_> no i have a problem downloading stuff
<MenZa> yeti: http://kde.org
<MenZa> Should be a changelog somewhere.
<OOD> not much change, just the usual bugfixes and khtml improvements
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<MenZa> Why, hullo thar!
<yeti> OOD, good enough for me :) thanks
<thunderstorm> i'm a guy from germany - i need your help
<rich_> i have a problem downloading things
<rich_> i have a problem downloading things
<rich_> hi
<francois> how do I keep the 686 kernel but install the nvidia legacy drivers ? its asking for the 386 image????
<thami> Hi
<thunderstorm> i have a notebook from sony, typ vaio pcg-fr415b with a ati radeon igp 345 m graphic-chip
<rich_> i have a problem downloading things
<Timo90> What kind of things
<pandamonium> greetings all, I keep getting applications closing on me and wondered if anyone can help me make sense of the xsession-errors logs?
<thunderstorm> the 3d-mode, e.g. "glxgears" is very slow - i cannot find a solution for it
<Timo90> Are you using 64 bit
<rich_> music any thing
<rich_> what is a 64 bit
<Timo90> dont worry about it
<Timo90> Could you tell me more about this,are you yusing firefox to download
<rich_> i hate my computer
<thunderstorm> can somewhere help me, too?
<pandamonium> rich_, i'll have it :p
<lupine_85> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> thunderstorm: do that
<rich_> yes i am using fire fox
<DaSkreech> !seen sexie
<ubotu> I last saw sexie (i=laalchee@221.134.48.10) 18h 7m 18s ago, quiting: "gotta sleep."
<thunderstorm> lupine_85: i'm looking for it
<Timo90> What does firefox say,when you try to save a file
<rich_> it doesent
<hazard2> Darnit, I need a faster drive.
<rich_> when its done it says it cant open
<hazard2> This old 4gb Ultra 33 is...so..slow it seems
<Timo90> Do you know were the file is saved to,rich
<stefg_vm> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rich_> yes me desktop
<Timo90> Try opening the file from there tell me what happends and what kind off file it is.
<DaSkreech> How does it do that?
<josh_> omg of course
<josh_> its ide 33
<DaSkreech> I have no DNS yet I can get on IRC
<josh_> thats like the first ever
<rich_> chat with me in privat
<akn> I just installed Kubuntu and sometime my PC becomes very slow, does any one know what can I do?
<CVirus> DaSkreech: maybe your client is caching your DNS's
<DaSkreech> akn: Run less processes?
<DaSkreech> CVirus: And not google.com ?
<CVirus> huh ?
<DaSkreech> I'm >,.,< that far away from a google adminstrator's useage of Google and that isn't cached?
<rich_> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-ms-dos-executable'
<hazard2> is it possible to bind commands to the windows key in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> hazard2: Yes
<rich_> that is what it says
<rich_> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-ms-dos-executable'
<DaSkreech> It's called the super key
<lupine_85> rich_: associate it with wine
<hazard2> It should be called the "special" key.
<akn> Daskreech: sometime gets very slow with just Kontact and Konqueror
<steveire> If I do kate & I can still use the command line in konsole. What if I only did kate and now want to use that shell again without closing kate?
<rich_> Timo 90
<DaSkreech> Kontact is huge. Ummm I guess KOnqueror might be loading up some huge file or somethig
<steveire> I remember reading it in linuxcommand, but that site is down.
<rich_> Timo 90
<DaSkreech> akn: While browsing the local filesystem?
<rich_> Timo 90
<rich_> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-ms-dos-executable'
<rich_> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-ms-dos-executable'
<rich_> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-ms-dos-executable'
<rich_> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-ms-dos-executable'
<LoRez> Warning: `rich_' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Timo90> yess yess, what is the file,
<rich_> google talk
<akn> Daskreech: doing anythig, but not all the time. Just sometimes.
<DaSkreech> akn: Might want to run top or system guard
<Timo90> did you donload the linux one,not a windows application =p
<DaSkreech> Timo90: The Linux GTalk?
<hazard2> a pentium III is a 686 yes?
<rich_> o that is the problem
<DaSkreech> No A a586
<hazard2> really?
<hazard2> Hrm....
<Payaso> hi from kubuntu edgy :)
<akn> daskreech: yes, I do. do you need any information about my Systemguard?
<Timo90> That type of windows software dosnt work on linux ;)
<DaSkreech> akn: What's taking up the most Memory?
<DaSkreech> Payaso: Welcome :)
<Martijn81> DaSkreech: if you run a modem+router, and your /etc/resolv.conf file point to your router, i think you might have been using the router internal dns cache
<hazard2> the package list indicates that the PIII uses the 686 kernel
<DaSkreech> Martijn81: Well it just rebooted does that help ? :)
<rich_> thanks
<rich_> bie
<Timo90> bye
<Martijn81> dunno really how they run inside
<Timo90> Good luck
<akn> DaSkreech: Vm = Kopete
<DaSkreech> Hmm OK now I can ping by name but not browse
<DaSkreech> akn: Seriously? how much % is it using?
<Martijn81> DaSkreech: personally i use my ISP's nameservers directly, because my router makes a mess of it
<DaSkreech> Martijn81: Me too It was erased from my resolv.conf though not sure why
<akn> DaSkreech: wich row do I have to see? "User", "System", "Vm"?
<DaSkreech> System or user I think
<DaSkreech>  I normally just look at one that jumps out at me
<DaSkreech> If something is using excessive Vm that would definirtly affect your system btw
<_Shade_> i get this error when i am trying to launch an opengl application
<_Shade_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<_Shade_> Unhandled exception: Couldn't get double-buffered visual
<_Shade_> what can i do about that?
* DaSkreech waves at Timo90
<akn> DaSkreech: "User" = ksysguard 13%, Xorg 4%
<DaSkreech> ok
<akn> DaSkreech: "system" i running with low levels
<akn> DaSkreech:  Kopete Vm = 121300
<_Shade_> could anyone solve my problem?
<DaSkreech> I think you need a package :-( Not sure thuogh just started playing with OPenGL myself
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Ask in #ubuntu-xgl as well :-)
<DaSkreech> they are all up on the lingo ;-)
<DaSkreech> akn: I think that's a reasonable amount
<akn> DaSkreech: so, I should don`t have problems?
<DaSkreech> akn: how  bad is the slow down?
<akn> for ex. when I change from Kmail to Kontact I have to wait 6 to 8 seconds
<akn> DaSkreech: for ex. when I change from Kmail to Kontact I have to wait 6 to 8 seconds
<DaSkreech> akn: Again Kontact is a large app. If it's mostly in VM then it is going to take a littel while to swap it out to memory
<DaSkreech> akn: Same issue with OpenOffice
<lupine_85> buy more RAM ;)
<DaSkreech> I'm not so sure about why konqueror is doing that as well
<DaSkreech> Well Xorg is using 4% of his RAM whereas it's using like 35% of mine :)
<DaSkreech> Ok How do I clear a single file from kaffiene's playlist?
<akn> DaSkreech: Ok but is too slow. With Mandrake was faster
<DaSkreech> akn: Hmm I guess you can kill services you don't need
<DaSkreech>  It comes with things like Bluetooth on by default
<oworty> hola
<oworty> hello
<DaSkreech> Hello
<oworty> somebody to talk?
<oworty> hello
<DaSkreech> oworty: This is a support channel if you just want to chat try #kubuntu-offtopic
<oworty> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> Omg Kaffiene is a terrible media player
<akn> DaSkreech: for ex. Is very slow to change from one email to other email un Kmail. Takes 4 second to show de next email.
<DaSkreech> Do you get a lot of attachements?
<lupine_85> Kaffeine is OK...
<lupine_85> superior playlist management to Mplayer
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: how do I remove a single item from a playlist?
<OOD> it plays a lot of media once you get the win32 codevs
<lupine_85> click it and press the del key?
<DaSkreech> It asks me to delete the actual file
<lupine_85> doesn't here
<lupine_85> are  you sure you're in kaffeine, and not konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Well it just dumped the entier playlist :-(
<DaSkreech> Man Why don't media players have like a two day history?
<akn> DaSkreech: attachments? not in every email. but when there`s an atachment it takes like 10 second to load the email.
<DaSkreech> Hmm that sounds pretty bad
* DaSkreech neeeeeeeeds sensible hotkeys in kaffiene as well :(
<hazard2> if I just upgraded my kernel is there any way to easily remove all the old kernel packages?
<DaSkreech> fdisk?
<lupine_85> ...
<lupine_85>  /spank DaSkreech
<lupine_85> hazard2: easiest to do in adept. Search for linux-image and mark for removal everything that isn't the latest
<lupine_85> same for linux-headers and linux-source
* DaSkreech prods his machine
<hazard2> yea, that's what I've been trying, but for some silly reason it keeps wanting to reinstall them all
<DaSkreech> Ok why can't I start new Gui processes?
<lupine_85> peculiar
<DaSkreech> Oh ok just moving a bit slow I guess
<DaSkreech> Though Firefox is still not opening
<DaSkreech> 0_-
<bob> Hey there
<DaSkreech> Umm ok how do I debug not being able to browse?
<DaSkreech> I can't get links2 to browse
<deathfenix> hello all
<deathfenix> pls help in wireless
<Random_Transit> hey, quick question...is there any way for me to reinstall windows on one drive and not have it screw with GRUB?
<deathfenix> not up my wireless =
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deathfenix> tkx
<ubuntu>  do you find any thing wrong in this UUID=ab6677d3-66fd-4ee0-aa63-ebf89bed185f / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<DaSkreech> Random_Transit: Usually not worth the pain unless you reinstall Windows a few times a month
<DaSkreech> Ah this sucks!!
<kkrizka> I keep getting "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" when trying to remove some packages
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Where do you want us to start?
<wimpies> I have a core 2 duo processor is that a 64 bit processor ? if so do I need the 64 edge image ?
<deathfenix> [17183733.388000]  ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:375): setting configuration failed (C0010015)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: well i installed to edgy
<deathfenix> [17183733.388000]  ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:668): setting AP mac address failed (C0010015)
<DaSkreech> wimpies: Yes and no
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: no i reach busty box
<deathfenix> error connect
<deathfenix> not set essid =/
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: so there is sothing wrong wit fstab and menu.lst
<deathfenix> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid wire  not change
<wimpies> DaSkreech : Ok not needing but is it worth using the 64 image ?
<deathfenix> x-/
<kalm> iv got a lot of noises in kubuntu (especially when the computer "think" that I don't had on suse, what could be the reason?
<kkrizka> I also get the following error when installing cpanel-data: "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<DaSkreech> wimpies: Depends. There is more software for the 32 kernel but there is more efficent use of resources in a 64 kernel
<DaSkreech> Yep I'd Mostly recode kaffiene
<Mando> aloha
<DaSkreech> Aloha!
<Brydenn33> blah, i need some quick help guys
<Mando> i need some help
<Brydenn33> i'm trying to install Gaim-vv
<Mando> i've installed kubuntu successfully
<Mando> but when i try to load it
<Brydenn33> and it keeps telling me i need
<Brydenn33> libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16); however:
<Brydenn33>   Package libgnutls11 is not installed.
<Mando> i get a whole bunch of Buffer I/O errors
<Mando> and then kubuntu loads
<DaSkreech> Brydenn33: Install it maybe?
<_Rover_> Mando: check your memory :)
<DaSkreech> Mando: Back up your hard drive
<Brydenn33> DaSkreech: DUH! but i have version 13 not 11
<Brydenn33> and its not in the package system
<Mando> buffer i/o error on ha2 bla bla
<Brydenn33> well not on Edgy anyway
<DaSkreech> I assume you are installing gaim-VV from code?
<Brydenn33> there is version 12 and 13 no 11
<Mando> daskreech: why is that?
<Brydenn33> no i'm installing it from a .deb i downloaded
<lupine_85> they are bad error messages :(
<DaSkreech> Mando: My Hard drive started faiing aafter like a month of that
<DaSkreech> Mando: Much better safe :)
<arunkale> hey people
<DaSkreech> Hi arunkale
<Mando> i made a disk check on my hard drive from windows right before installing kubuntu
<_Rover_> busy chan :)
<Mando> and had absolutely no errors
<arunkale> Hey, DaSkreech.. how are things?
<DaSkreech> Brydenn33: and it doesn't have a deb for the dependecies?
<DaSkreech> arunkale: Butt Sucky
<_Rover_> Mando: it might have phisical errors, windows doesnt see everything
<Brydenn33> well i found a .deb for the libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16)
<Brydenn33> but keeps giving me an error too
<Mando> well i've clicked the check box where it says check for bad sector
<DaSkreech> anything that involves retirieving from the internet seems dead
<Mando> and yet nothing
<arunkale> DaSkreech: what happened?
<DaSkreech>  I think the Country got cut off from the internet again
<Brydenn33> DaSkreech:
<Brydenn33> dpkg: error processing libgnutls11_1.0.16-14_kfreebsd-i386 (--install):
<Brydenn33>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Brydenn33> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Mando> is there any other possible cause for this error?
<DaSkreech> Brydenn33: It's a aBSD Deb?
<DaSkreech> How does that work?
<Brydenn33> not sure DaSkreech hehe, it was on debian.org though
<Brydenn33> crap
<Brydenn33> i think it is for BSD
<DaSkreech> Mando: quite a few i would suspect anything that is a block device can throw that error but as I said backup never killed anyone
<Brydenn33> blah
<DaSkreech> Again how does that work?
<DaSkreech>  Brydenn33: I really advise hunting a deb for the lastest gaim 2 beta
<Mando> ok sure backup is out of question here.. but how can i get past this error.. i cant wait 5 min everytime i start kubuntu
<DaSkreech>  it is trying to incorporate the gaim -v stuff
<Brydenn33> DaSkreech: well if gaim beta has webcam support i'm all over it
<Brydenn33> but i dont think it does
<DaSkreech> Brydenn33: Don't like Kopete?
<DaSkreech>  it has webcam support
<DaSkreech> arunkale: I can ping places but I can't browse.. at all
<arunkale> DaSkreech: Ouch
<DaSkreech> I have no idea how to debug that
<Mando> anyone? how can i fix this error? or other possible causes
<Brydenn33> no i dont really like Kopete
<DaSkreech> Brydenn33: More power to you :)
<Mando> bare in mind my pc is an acer aspire 1692 wlmi laptop
<Brydenn33> haha i'm gonna go see if it really has webcam support or not, cuz i dont think gaim does
<DaSkreech> Well forget this
* DaSkreech fires up some random game and kicks back
<_Rover_> Mando: magnetic errors on your hard driver might cause failure, find a prog called hdd regenerator, it is not free though...
<DaSkreech> See if the country gets back on to the internet later
<Mando> ok will do
<ricanelite> Anyone here know about MOL?
<carsten> Anyone on Edgy Eft here? I upgraded from Dapper and now my xserver does no longer start. No clue what to do now, google doesn't help :(
<mabreaux> yes
<mabreaux> I had the same problem, had to install from disc.
<carsten> mabreaux: that is not really an option :(
<_Rover_> carsten: eh
<_Rover_> let me think
<ricanelite> Anyone here knows about MOL??
<carsten> mabreaux: Well, I could backup everything, of course and I even have a  backup. But a full reinstall mean that I have to reconfigure everything.
<_Rover_> ctrl alt f1
<mabreaux> I checked the bug list and they claim it is fix for release but the iso has not been updated
<_Rover_> log in
<pa> carsten: what's the error message you get while trying to start X?
<_Rover_> apt-get update
<_Rover_> eh
<carsten> pa no error, that is the weird thing :(
<pa> check out the X.org.log
* carsten is now on the other machine, I will try to (re) install kubuntu-desktop
<pa> Xorg.0.log that is
<_Rover_> i had it too you have to upgrade just as long till everything is there
<_Rover_> but i am seeking thee right commandos moment
<carsten> pa: complaining about missing wacom for exampple, but that cannot be the reason, of course
<carsten> no real err-msg
<_Rover_> meebie reinstall xserver.xorg
<pa> yes it could
<pa> if x misses a device in xorg.conf
<pa> x wont start
<pa> so you should check out your xorg.conf
* _Rover_ is still thinking
<Sanne> carsten: to see if the problem is with your video driver you could try the vesa driver temporarily.
<carsten> I am on vesa
<carsten> and never used anything else :)
<pa> the problem lies in the config file i'm pretty sure
<pa> do you have a backup of your old config file before the update?
<pa> you could try it
<Sanne> pa: The missing wacom shouldn't be a problem, it seems it's in xorg.conf by default. I get those errors also and have no wacom device.
<_Rover_> apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade might do the job
<Sanne> carsten: oh, ok, then it's not the video driver.
<SkyMountaineer> has any one seen this error when booting the live CD.. XXXXXXX.XXXXX PCI: BIOS BUG: MCFG area at f00000 is not e820-reserved ?
<carsten> it seems that the dist-upgrade is  not yet working. I will try to reinstall the kubuntu-desktop
<pa> Sanne:  oh sorry, i dunno, i come from gentoo, only installed ubuntu yesterday, so i'm not used the way ubuntu works
<_Rover_> carsten: that is also an option
<_Rover_> but try xserver.xorg
<Sanne> pa: don't be sorry, I also wondered about those errors. In fact they annoyed me enough so I commented out the wacom lines ;)
<_Rover_> pa: it is mostly debian
<pa> Sanne :)
<naegling23> please help, I cant read the screen, is there a hotkey to change my screen resolution, Im running xgl so I cant use the display settings
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eric_> Does anyone know what files store XFCE desktop configuration data? part of my XFCE desktop is hosed.
<Hawkwind> naegling23: Does ctrl +/- not work ?
<_Rover_> i have an inconveniance... i would like to have thunderbird and mozilla systemwide as my default e-mail and browser prog and although i checked everything it still doesnt work, it still starts konquorer and kmail
<_Rover_> anyone?
<naegling23> I didnt know about ctrl +/- but it doesnt seem to be working, for some reason, I think xgl is using some insanely high resolution
<Hawkwind> naegling23: Try asking in #Ubuntu-XGL then
<pa> _Rover_ you checked in kcontrol default application?
<_Rover_> yep
<_Rover_> nicely fixed it there but kde doesnt listen to me :)
<pa> i dunno, i dont use pop mail, and i start firefox by using the firefox button i put in the taskbar :)
<_Rover_> mozilla works, thunderbird works but even from thunderbird links will open in konquorer
<pa> hmmm
* tk is away, out for the day... [l/ off] [p/off] 
<pa> check out firefox and thunderbird config?
<_Rover_> yep and i couldnt find anything on google
<_Rover_> pa: nothing there to check :)
<_Rover_> spooky :)
<_Rover_> meebie small bug?
<carsten> ok folks, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop fixed my isseus
<_Rover_> carsten: now upgrade just as long till everything is there
<hammad> how do i switch to gnome
<hammad> if i installed kde
<mabreaux> install ubuntu-desktop
<_Rover_> mabreaux: i dont like gnome :)
<foosdfsdf> _Rover_: upgrade what?
<mabreaux> neither do I that is why I run kde
<thami> KDE looks nice
<_Rover_> foosdfsdf: carsten was upgrading
<hammad> i cant play games or anything
<hammad> heard gnome is faster
<_Rover_> foosdfsdf: and it went wrong
<steveire> Hey, I'm trying to install this >>> http://kionjb.cvs.sourceforge.net/kionjb/kionjb/. There's no ./configure script. Should I run autogen?
<arunkale> are there any good kde browsers other than konqueror?
<foosdfsdf> _Rover_: I am carsten, just on the other machine :) No loggin off here
<_Rover_> ag shit :)
<_Rover_> carsten: upgrade kubuntu till everything is there... not all packages might be there yet
<carsten> _Rover_: what do you mean, it seems everything works
<carsten> just the fonts in edgy look strange
<_Rover_> carsten: apt-get dist-upgrade
<_Rover_> now it prolly does something
<pa> i dunno if you guys knows about this program, but if you often spend time in the konsole, you should try yakuake.  It's a quake style konsole for kde, you install it, run it, and there is a konsole always ready for you by pressing F12
<Dr_willis> I hate Yakuake :P
<_Rover_> pa: i always am in Konsole :)
<Dr_willis> I always got a konsole open anyway
<Dr_willis> and about 8 tabs in it
<_Rover_> pa: and sometimes in screen :)
<pa> i cant live without my yakuake
<_Rover_> screen rulez
<Dr_willis> screen and mc - dont play nicely last i tried.
<carsten> does anyone know about a mule-client which sucks less than amule?
<pa> mc is nice :)
<_Rover_> screen works
<pa> amule is pretty much the best you can get
<pa> you have problems with amule?
<_Rover_> well, i guess no one knows about my mozilla and thunderbird prob?
<carsten> pa: of course I do :-) It looks ugly for example, it has display bugs, it feels slow as hell, I cannot configure with which app I want to see a avi-file...
<_Rover_> that mule prog is a peer to peer prog?
<carsten> I think so
<_Rover_> what is wrong with gtk gnutella
<_Rover_> ?
<pa> carsten: well, last time i checked you can configure amule to play with the media player you want, as for it's ugliness, depends if you have it gtk1 or 2, 2 is a bit better
<carsten> pa: I have whatever comes with kubuntu
<_Rover_> and for your torrents, azareus runs on linux too
<pa> and slowiness, i dunno, i dont feel it so slow, and imo, it's a better client and emule on windows.. i get better results at least with it
<pa> yes
<pa> but i found ktorrent pretty decent
<pa> i was used to azureus before
<carsten> pa: only that torrent != p2p :)
<carsten> pa
<_Rover_> pa: azareus can run on linux, i have it
<_Rover_> it is java based
<pa> yes i know
<carsten> pa: for example, I downloaded this loose-change-thing. You need p2p for that, afaik
<pa> i was using it on my gentoo before
<Alberto> Hi ! Got a problem with my network interface eth0 : I can ping the gateaway (router) and access it but can not go on the internet .
<_Rover_> pa: aha
<pa> but i tried the one that was bundled with kubuntu, and found it nice
<arunkale> are there any good kde browsers other than konqueror?
<_Rover_> arunkale: i use mozilla
<pa> me too :)
<_Rover_> konquorer sucks imho
<pa> firefox that is
<_Rover_> :)
<arunkale> is that kde-based?
<arunkale> or gnome-based
<arunkale> firefox is gnome-based
<_Rover_> arunkale: gnome but it runs on kde
<pa> konqueror doesnt sucks so much.. it's pretty quick.. but some pages have problems with it
<arunkale> yeah, i know it does
<pa> but for most uses, it can be faster than firefox
<carsten> since when is firefox gnome-based!?
<_Rover_> pa: exactly
<arunkale> i'm just asking if there are kde specific browsers
<andrew_> can somone help me? im a newbie
<Alberto> Someone to help me understand why I can not go on the internet but only on the LAN ?
<arunkale> other than konqueror
<yeti> konqueror is quick if you disable the IPV6 lookup, but it's still not nearly as fast as firefox with pipelining
<arunkale> whats up andrew_
<Alberto> andrew : may help you ...
<Alberto> I have prob too :)
<_Rover_> yeti: i need a browser that displays as much as possible and konquorer fails somethime :)
<Alberto> arunkale: maybe yoiu can help me ...
<_Rover_> Alberto: we al have our probs ;)
<andrew_> i downloaded some games to try out, planeshift - i figured out how to install and run, legends - says that i need libgtk-1.2 which i just installed
<arunkale> what's up?
<andrew_> so im not too sure why that isnt finding libgtk
<Alberto> _Rover_: sure
<_Rover_> :)
<Alberto> arunkale: my eth0 is ok for LAN .. I can ping my gateaway but I can not go on the internet ...
<pa> andrew i had planeshift running on my gentoo before, and i can tell you that i remember spending days to get this game to work
<gsnedders> when booting the Desktop CD (on a Duron 700) I get "invalid compression format (err=1)" no matter which option I choose
<_Rover_> Alberto: payd your internet bill? nah that one is not nice :)
<Alberto> I got kubuntu on my laptop and ubuntu on my desktop machine
<pa> i did so many things to have it works, that i really cant remember, but look in the forums and google
<andrew_> :D well i think i have it going, the legends game is the problem, not finding libgtk
<Alberto> It works for ubuntu but not for kubuntu :\
<Alberto> _Rover_: yes ... not nice :)
<Alberto> My DNS seem are correct ...
<pa> andrew but you might want to try eternal lands instead
<andrew_> whats that?
<_Rover_> Alberto: does your provider support dhcp?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I want to install Kubuntu on my laptop
<andrew_> ohhh i think i may have just found the problem
<_Rover_> Flosoft: than do so :)
<Flosoft> how do I resize my NTFS partition?
<pa> andrew as planeshift is very early and you'll be strong enough to beat the toughest mob in about 1 month of play
<_Rover_> Flosoft: partiton magic
<andrew_> oh thats no fun
<pa> andrew eternal lands is another mmo avail on linux
<andrew_> ahh ok ty
<yeti> Flosoft, if you don't want to lose data, use partition magic or windows for that
<Flosoft> can't the Kubuntu Live CD do that?
<pa> andrew www.eternal-lands.com
<Alberto> _Rover_: my provider ?! I m on a lan : ubuntu is ok but kubuntu is not
<Flosoft> ah ... how can I do it in Windows?
<Alberto> Statix IP
<pa> or .net
<pa> cant remember
<_Rover_> Flosoft: i dont know... better you down pm somehwere...
<andrew_> i figured out the problem installing Legends! i had installed lib<somethingwrong> instead of libgtk01.2
<_Rover_> Flosoft: but if you tasted kubuntu your windows will dissapear forever!!! :P
<_Rover_> :)
<Flosoft> well I use Kubuntu
<Flosoft> on my Server @ Home
<_Rover_> Flosoft: dutch?
<Flosoft> but I need Windows as I need Macromedia
<Flosoft> German / Danish from Belgium .. but dutch is no problem
<andrew_> i have another question though, i want to install to /usr/loca/games/Savage, so i have to sudo the installer.. but then it gives me permission denied when it has finished and i try to run the newly installed program on this user...
<andrew_> i understand why its doing that, just not how to fix it
<lupine_85> sudo chmod a+x binary-file
<pa> are you member of the games group?
<lupine_85> it needs to be set to be executable
<ytrere> hi
<andrew_> yeah i tried that too, i got it to launch the installer fine,
<pa> the file should already be executable after an installation
<steveire> Flosoft: look for hirens boot cd. It's good for partitioning
<pa> check out the group on the game binary
<lupine_85> indeed, but "should" and "is" are two different things ;)
<_Rover_> steveire: yeah hiren roelzzz
<pa> if it is games, ensure that you also belong to the games group
<andrew_> im too new to linux to really understand how to make links and what not to programs(games) the installer makes some icons for the game for me on my desktop, but when i try to run them i get permission denied
<andrew_> ok games group
<andrew_> hmm
<lupine_85> or maybe it's got a config file which is own3d by root but not writable by andrew_
<pa> andrew do ls -l in the directory where the games exectuable is
<lupine_85> personally, I'd have installed it into ~/opt
<andrew_> ahh confusing
<andrew_> what if
<andrew_> i install it into say /home/andrew/games/savage
<andrew_> then ill have permission to open it once its done right?
<pa> yes if you dont sudo the installer
<andrew_> hrmm ok ty
<pa> i just checked my account, and by default kubuntu doesnt add you to the games group
<andrew_> another thing.. it is asking me if i want to install a symbolic link into the path /usr/local/bin
<pa> so that is possibly your problem
<pa> yes
<andrew_> im not too sure what the games group is
<pa> so you can start the game without typing the path
<andrew_> ohhh
<pa> since /usr/local/bin is by default in the path variable
<lupine_85> note that it's a PITA to get working anyway
<andrew_> :D
<lupine_85> it relies on lots of olllllllld libraries
<pa> cause in linux, when you type something without a path
<pa> it doesnt look into the current dir
<pa> it look in the $PATH variable
<pa> you can see it by doing echo $PATH in the konsole
<andrew_> ohhh
<andrew_> okay well i just added my user to the games group
<andrew_> i tihnk
<pa> well as i said, this was the default behavior on gentoo, when you installed a games, it would require the user to be part of the game group, i havent installed a game yet on kubuntu, but that would make sense
<pa> i'll try to install one
<andrew_> hrmm
<andrew_> i think ive got it working :D
<andrew_> the installer installed fine, then launched the game fine
<andrew_> and now it appears to be updating the game fine
<kolin> anyone know a nice bit about amarok in here?
<steveire> kolin: Try #amarok
<matrix> hi
<pa> :)
<arunkale> whats up kolin
<andrew_> and legends is working too
<pa> so adding yourself to the group fixed it?
<pa> :)
<andrew_> yes
<andrew_> ty
<pa> np :)
<matrix> i tried xgl some time ago with no success. Now that my ati9000 moblility is no longer supported in the official ati drivers a friend told me the opensource driver might be even better an work with aiglx
<matrix> there are so many differen voices out there. can anybody help me find a howto for my card with ubuntu and a 3d desktop
<andrew_> oh no new problem
* _Rover_ has to work... nice chan...
<matrix> do i just have to update to efty and switch to the opensource ati drivers (which are they)?
* _Rover_ will be back :)
<_Rover_> bye all...
<andrew_> pa are you still ther
<andrew_> e
<ismael_> Can anybody help me with an edgy problem? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26772/
<pa> yes
<kolin> what ports does kopete use?
<andrew_> okay fixed the next problem by sudo Savage
<andrew_> instead of just savage
<andrew_> i wonder why they dont make it sudo in the first place
<pa> you shouldnt have to do that
<Martijn81> kolin: depends on the IM network in use i guess
<pa> you have another permission problem
<andrew_> doh
<przemek> ismael_: For my mind you don't have some libraries for instance libdl.so.2
<BluesKaj> matrix, "fglrx" drivers for most ati cards
<kolin> cause i am using msn on it and im getting a file from someone and it is going very slow
<kolin> i know many factors could cause this
<pa> andrew: type this in konsole -l `which savage` and look at the user and group name on the file
<ismael_> przemek: "locate libdl" does find libraries
<pa> if you see root games or something like this
<_Shade_> does anyone know how can i set xgl up on my kubuntu edgy beta?
<pa> if your user is really part of the games group, it should work
<andrew_> ok im not too sure what to type
<matrix> BluesKaj: can i start an 3d desktop like aiglx or xgl with them?
<andrew_> where you put which savage
<pa> you could always chown the file to your name using chown andrew:andrew `which savage`
<pa> cut and paste what i wrote
<pa> ls -l `which savage`
<przemek> ismael_: yes but library loader ( ld - program ) search only in some paths
<andrew_> it says: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 2006-10-14 13:58 /usr/local/bin/savage -> /home/andrew/games/Savage//Savage
<Martijn81> kolin: AFAIK msn IS slow in files, no matter what client in use, but i think forwaring of ports has helped me in the past. Wait i'll look in my router for the ports, then you can at least try it
<pa> ok
<pa> type this
<ismael_> przemek: how do I fix the search path?
<pa> sudo chown root:games `which savage`
<pa> and try it again without sudo savage
<andrew_> says sudo chown root:games `which savage`
<andrew_> whoops
<andrew_> hold on
<przemek> ismael_:I do not know but there's another way
<andrew_> System_Init()
<andrew_> Game error during initialization:
<andrew_> Couldn't open scripts.log
<andrew_> it opens it ok with sudo savage though
<pa> hmmm do ls -l /home/andrew/games/Savage
<pa> and check out the user and group on those files
<przemek> ismael_: We can try it , but I'm not shure if it'll work copy all needed libraries to some folder
<Martijn81> kolin: TCP  6891 - 6900, and maybe Any(both TCP and UDP)  6901 - 6901 too, not sure about that one (pre-configured rules from router company)
<pa> if it says roots
<pa> root
<pa> it's because you installed the game using sudo in your account
<pa> easily fixable
<ismael_> przemek: how do I find out which is the default search path? I could then try to make some symbolic links, right?
<andrew_> it says root root for everything except for savage which says root games
<pa> ok
<pa> type this
<przemek> ismael_:yes
<pa> sudo chown andrew:games -R /home/andrew/games/Savage
<pa> and try savage again
<jontec_> can anyone tell me why perl scripts are running from my public_html and cgi-bin folder?
<pa> cause you really shouldnt run games with sudo
<DaSkreech> !xgl > matrix
<jontec_> aren't*
<przemek> ismael_:You can use environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH to tell ld which path it should search first
<andrew_> it says unkown command :'/home/andrew/games/savage'
<andrew_> couldnt open debug.log for writing
<andrew_> singal SIGABRT received.
<matrix> !aiglx > matrix
<pa> when you typed savage you got this?
<andrew_> yes
<przemek> ismael_:for example " LD_LIBRARY_PATH="."  mercury "
<pa> do a ls -l /home/andrew/games/Savage again
<pa> everything is andrew games?
<andrew_> yes
<andrew_> crap brb
<pa> ok
<przemek> ismael_:Did you break it :)?
<ismael_> przemek: I'm trying to make it work :P
<przemek> ismael_: OK
<ismael_> przemek: nope... It still can't find them
<BluesKaj> matrix yes if your card can handle 3d
<jontec_> why aren't perl scripts running from my public_html and cgi-bin directories?
<jontec_> I'm using apache2 and I just installed the perl mod for apache
<przemek> ismael_: You've made  links in some dir then cd that dir and write "LD_LIBRARY_PATH="." ; mercury"
<matrix> BluesKaj: it can run google maps with opengl at the moment. but i never had luck with xgl. so i would like to know if something has changed
<ismael_> przemek: I was pointing ld_lib._path to where those files are... I'll try what you suggest now
<andrew_> back
<ubuntu> hello, what's the best virusscanner for kubuntu that works with a gui, something like avast?
<andrew_> pa are you still there
<przemek> ismael_: but remember that variables are case sensitive
<przemek> :)
<ismael_> przemek: Yes, I know
<pa> yep
<andrew_> hey
<przemek> ismael_:OK
<orchid> hi all
<ubuntu> and no answer ...
<Zenethian> Why does KDE hide certain directories in my root filesystem now?  I can't see /mnt at all from konqueror, and that sucks.  It's interfering with Amarok, because I cannot choose a directory in /mnt for my music.
<orchid> can I upgrade from kubuntu breezy to edgy?
<Zenethian> orchid: I'd upgrade from breezy to dapper, then dapper to edgy.  Just in case.
<fdoving> Zenethian: because the rest are hidden. go to view -> show hidden files to view them all.
<andrew_> im going to try eternal lands
<ismael_> orchid: No, upgrade to dapper first
<przemek> ismael_:you can also check needed libraries using "ldd mercury "
<fdoving> Zenethian: you can also edit /.hidden and remove the dirs you want to see.
<orchid> Zenethian: ok,..It will be safer
<orchid> thanks!
<Zenethian> thanks.  :)
<orchid> http://www.desdeguate.com/blog/2006/09/09/kde-4-para-kubuntu-edgy/
<andrew_> anyone know of a good guide to install compiz with
<ismael_> przemek: mercury is a script
<orchid> have u tried that?
<Zenethian> the .hidden change will be what i need.
<fdoving> orchid: you need to go all the steps, like zenethian says.
<ubuntu> andrew: do you mean tar.gz-files?
<jontec_> why won't perl scripts exectue from my cgi-bin folder? (one of the last times I'll ask)
<fdoving> jontec_: are they executable?
<fdoving> jontec_: does other cgi-scripts execute?
<przemek> ismael_:Can you give me a link to script output again?
<ismael_> przemek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26772/
<andrew_> im not sure.. its called compiz its a 3d desktop sort of thing
<ismael_> przemek: doing the symbolic links isn't helping. It still can't find the libraries
<jontec_> fdoving: I don't have any others to run
<jontec_> all that I have done is dropped the perl files in.
<ubuntu> well, on the ubuntusite you'll find a lot of info
<jontec_> into the folder I mean
<ubuntu> how to install files
<fdoving> jontec_: what happens when you try to execute them?
<jontec_> it asks me to download them
<fdoving> jontec_: ok, what's the extension? of the scripts?
<jontec_> .pl
<ubuntu> somebody knows how to update kde?
<Martijn81> ubuntu: update sources.list and then trigger aptitude upgrade
<przemek> ismael_: So maybe try ldd awk to get info what it needs
<Martijn81> and aptitude update, of course..
<ubuntu> martijn: ok, thnx
<fdoving> jontec_: do you have mod_cgi enabled?
<andrew_> so confusing
<jontec_> fdoving:don't think so... I just installed the mod-perl
<jontec_> I wasn't aware that that had to be installed as well O_o
<andrew_> pa - legends doesnt work anyways as i cant run the update program
<ismael_> przemek: I don't get it... it says it can't find awk... but it can't find ls either :S I think I broke something
<kolin> how do i make kmixer open on start
<kolin> it used to open when i started my comp and now it doesn't and the little speaker doesn't come up on the sys tray
<fdoving> jontec_: you actually don't need mod_perl, you can just use mod-cgi for cgi-bin stuff. mod-perl is faster and advanced. but you don't need it for simple scripts in cgi-bin.
<mabreaux> has any one install noteedit and got it running?
<jontec_> fdoving: which one do you recommend as in fast-cgi and some others I see in adept?
<ismael_> przemek: ldd /usr/bin/awk seems to work and finds that "missing" library
<przemek> ismael_: OK
<przemek> ismael_: What library?
<Martijn81> ubuntu: be sure you have dapper-updates in the sources.list file too, best to make a fresh one on source-o-matic
<Martijn81> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<przemek> ismael_:libdl.so.2?
<ismael_> przemek: yes
<fdoving> jontec_: you don't need to install anything. mod_cgi is included with apache. use 'sudo a2enmod cgi'
<andrew_> could somone help figure out why sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz compiz-plugins compiz-core compiz-manager csm cgwd cgwd-themes
<ismael_> przemek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26773/
<przemek> ismael_:Did you try export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="."
<andrew_> cant find compiz-manager?
<lupine_85> you want beryl not compiz
<lupine_85> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<ismael_> przemek: yes
<lupine_85> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/ for install instructions for edgy and dapper
<andrew_> isee
<andrew_> ty
<ubuntu> martijn: can you tell me where is an explanation in dutch for it, or can you tell me in dutch in a private session or something like that
<przemek> ismael_:try to invoke awk
<jontec_> fdoving: it yells at me... it says that it's already enabled
<fdoving> jontec_: then it's enabled :)
<ismael_> przemek: it works
<przemek> ismael_:can you give me listing of mercury?
<ismael_> przemek: what do you mean?
<jontec_> umm... why doesn't it work then?
<Martijn81> ubuntu: i have nothing against that, but i guess you need to be registered to private message me. You can also try channel #ubuntu-nl though ;)
<przemek> ismael_: cat mercury and paste it on paste.ubuntu...
<jontec_> fdoving: http://localhost/~jontec/cgi-bin/dvd11.pl (I removed the name of my local host)
<fdoving> jontec_: you can try to add 'AddHandler cgi-script .pl' to your vhost.
<ubuntu> ok, I'll register, but I'm using the livecd so it will take a minute
<jontec_> fdoving: how?
<jontec_> fdoving:and what is vhost?
<ismael_> przemek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26775/ it's quite long
<jontec_> fdoving: is it a program or do you mean virtual host?
<BluesKaj> matrix, sorry but I haven't had much luck with xgl either , my system is capable of it but i lack the knowledge to set it up properly...every time i try to set up XGL it fails to show up ...dunno what I'm doing wrong.
<fdoving> jontec_: i mean virtual host.
<fdoving> jontec_: you can take a look at this: http://www.cs.wcupa.edu/~rkline/apache-cgi-lin.html
<Martijn81> ubuntu: i will be here for some hours, no rush
<matrix> BluesKaj: me too so I descided to whait till this is more stable as i already dumped more than enought hours into it
<fdoving> jontec_: it's written for  gentoo/redhat, but you'll find much about the same on ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> martix, I have been advised the the fglrx driver is XGL capable
<matrix> BluesKaj: i know that ati stops supporting the ati9000 with its current drivers. but a friend pointed out that the opensource drivers for ati should work even better for my card and are compatible with aiglx. so new hope grew. he is a gentoo user
<BluesKaj> maybe when 6.10 is released it will be easier to set up
<BluesKaj> I'd like to try XGL too but.... :(
<ismael_> przemek BRB
<przemek> ismael_:?
<andrew_> arggh
<fdoving> jontec_: the apache config on ubuntu is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf - open it in a editor with sudo (kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kate /etc/apache2/apache2.conf'  ) search for 'AddHandler' and uncomment the line "AddHandler cgi-script .pl"
<matrix> is there a tool telling me witch is the fastest mirror for me? do the mirrors have the latest edgy packages?
<andrew_> guys
<andrew_> i installed beryl, and it tells me to restart then type beryl-manager
<BluesKaj> 6.10  official release will be on OCT 26 afaik
<andrew_> and it says it cant find a display
<Ghostrider4444> martijn: I'm ubuntu, now I'm registered as Ghostrider4444
<bLaZeD> hello all can someone help me get my sound working when watching videos off the net.......my sound used to work great with sites like break.com and others like it...but now i get no sound...only video...whihc sucks cuz sound DID work
<Sanne> matrix: I remember a tool called apt-spy from my Debian days, maybe it's also in Ubuntu.
<fdoving> andrew_: i suggest askin in #ubuntu-xgl
<przemek> ismael_:I think that I can't help you any more
<andrew_> ok thanks
<andrew_> #
<przemek> ismael_: maybe try on #bash?
<bLaZeD> ive got firefox and a few video plugins installed for it....but noen give me sound.....
<Sanne> matrix: it's in universe (I just checked)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-xgl ppl aren't paying attn mosty of the time , in my experience there
<matrix> sanne: thanks i will have a look at it
<Sanne> matrix: you're welcome
<soulrider> can someone help me set up dual screens ?
<andrew_> i havent got an answer yet on ubuntu-xhl
<andrew_> xgl
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: you run aRts?
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu-xgl
<soulrider> y connected another monitor to my HD TV in my video card
<andrew_> im going to try rebooting
<andrew_> brb
<soulrider> but i cant see anything there
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, yea ive tried killing artsd restartiung firefox..nothing......
<soulrider> while my pc was loading i could see a clone of my toher monitor
<Crissi> hi!
<Crissi> i got the media mount problem solved
<Crissi> !!!
<jontec_> fdoving: still have an error
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: have this file? /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<jontec_> wait never minf.
<Crissi> how i can report that
<jontec_> gimme a sec
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, yes i do
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, # which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
<bLaZeD> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, am i gonna want to change that to like artsd?...or somthng
<BluesKaj> bLaZeD, try this : http://mediawrap.mozdev.org/
<Crissi> who is responseable for the kde packages
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: you can edit that to change globally or edit ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc. to pipe through aRts, set to "artsdsp"
<jontec_> fdoving: okay, yeah I still have the same error
<KDEfanboy> otherwise, "auto", "esd", etc
<bLaZeD> k cool KDEfanboy ill try that
<fdoving> jontec_: try to rename it to .cgi
<peacekpr> lupine_85: i just wanted to say thanks for helping me get kubuntu installed... "sudo swapoff -a" did the trick
<ismael_> przemek Thanks for your help!
<KDEfanboy> actually i think valid options are "auto" "audiooss" "esddsp" "artsdsp" "aoss" and "none"
<ismael_> przemek: I'll keep looking
<peacekpr> now that i am up and running on kubuntu, i have other questions of course.  I did some reading about enabling MP3 format and it seems as though libxine-extracodecs is the package i need, but it's not in multiverse.  has it been replaced by libxine-main1 ?
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, i changed /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to use artsdsp then closed firefox and retsrted it.....went to the site and no sound
<Blacken> peacekpr: Use easyubuntu, it'll save you a lot of time.
<Danilo2> hello
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, i also didnt have a ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<mabreaux> what is easyubuntu?
<jontec_> fdoving: it tries to open the file in kate now
<Brydenn33> how do i uninstall a program if i instaled it from source?
<fdoving> jontec_: hmm.
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: you said you killed aRts, so make sure you restart it then try again.
<claydoh> peacekpr: did you reload after editoing your package list?
<steveire> Brydenn33: Did you use sudo make install? And do you still have that directory?
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, i have a artsd already running....i just did ps x
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: if that file doesn't exist you can create it
<fdoving> Brydenn33: if you used 'make install' to install it, it's kinda hard. you can try to go to the source directory, and run 'make uninstall' if that doesn't work you'll need to delete it file by file manually.
<Brydenn33> ya i used sodu and no i dont think i still have the directory
<Danilo2> I need a user of live cd
<Brydenn33> lol
<Brydenn33> that sucks fdoving
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: what video play is it?
<Sanne> peacekpr: this might also be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<KDEfanboy> *player
<Brydenn33> thanks though fdoving
<steveire> Brydenn33: Pity. It's easy if the directory is still there. Just sudo make uninstall
<bLaZeD> kde i do belive its using the mplayer one
<bLaZeD> * KDEfanboy
<KDEfanboy> oh..i thought by plugins you meant flash, etc
<jontec_> fdoving: the file points to /usr/bin/perl, that is correct for kubuntu, right?
<bLaZeD> KDEfanboy, well even with the flash it plays no sound..at break.com u can choose flash or windows media
<fdoving> jontec_: yes, but that's not the problem, the problem is the webserver, most likely, as you get the option to download it.
<Crissi> hi sredna
<Crissi> sredna: you remember the lde media mount problem?
<kyaneos> hi
<Crissi> i found the solution for fix it
<KDEfanboy> bLaZeD: i haven't used the mplayer plugin so I don't know where the settings would be for that. if it reads mplayer's, it would be in ~/.mplayer/config where you can change the ao device. the flash should still work though. but test another one.. kill aRts and try "auto"
<Crissi> sredna: http://paste.debian.net/14885  <=== some files are missing in kde package, after adding it it works agin
<Danilo2> hello i cant boot properly from 6.06 live cd
<sredna> Crissi: Thank you
<fdoving> jontec_: i recommend reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Crissi> sredna: can you update the package?
<sredna> Crissi: I can
<bLaZeD> well thanks for trying to help KDEfanboy but this f'in thing wotn play sound......used to but now nothing
<bLaZeD> i killedall artsd...i changed that file to use "auto" i restarted firefox...but nothing
<Raven301> Hey Hawkwind  Linux raven301-laptop 2.6.18.1-01 #1 Sat Oct 14 12:34:16 EDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<giovanni> hi there
<BluesKaj> uhoh, adept update failed , now I'm unable to open my home folder , this is the error message ;  /usr/lib/kde3/konq_iconview.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6KParts16BrowserExtension12itemsRemovedERK8QPtrListI9KFileItemE
<Crissi> sredna: if you need these files i can mail you
<giovanni> can someone tell me why kde do not want to shut down anymore? when i click on terminate session simply nothing appens... why?
<sredna> Crissi: Better fix the hal package, is there a issue posted?
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu ate my girlfriend :-(
<peacekpr> claydoh, package is installed, but i see no difference for MP3 playback ;/
<yuma> T3hWiz0rd: how was that?
<joscha> can i upgrade a running dapper drake to 6.10?
<T3hWiz0rd> yuma: lol its something i had put on a t-shirt
<joscha> stop... ok
<joscha> dont answer ;)
<yuma> T3hWiz0rd: haha, cool!
<T3hWiz0rd> uhm
<T3hWiz0rd> kde isn't 10
<T3hWiz0rd> who ever put that in that topic
<T3hWiz0rd> its only like... 7 or 8
<T3hWiz0rd> or actually
<T3hWiz0rd> wow im dumb, nevermind
<T3hWiz0rd> *sits in corner*
<sleon> hi
<alyn3d> hello all....
<sleon> how can i set up this kubuntu box es client of a remote cups server? client.conf in /etc/cups is ignored
<alyn3d> Did anyone upgrade to KDE 3.5.5 ? Does it worth it ?
<bLaZeD> well i uninstalled all the mozzillia video plugins....one by one....and it turns out that it was using a xine one....so uninstalled them all then resinatlled just the mplayer one and it now i have sound again
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: check kde.org i think they know what they are talking about.
<Crissi> i dont know if there is a ticket open
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: i already corrected myself thank you.
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: :)
<Jonty> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/uim/+bug/64111 is affecting me. Is there any way to remove it without it calling that script, or does anyone know why it's failing in the first place?
<Crissi> i just installed dapper yesterday and got this issue
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: recorrecting the already corrected only makes them want to put a boot in your ass :-P lmao jk
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: understand that.. didn't see your own correction before correcting you, sorry about that :)
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: im just kiddin with you, im feisty when i just woke up
<sleon> hi
<jontec_> fdoving: I see this: "ExecCGI - Allow execution of CGI scripts. CGI scripts are not executed if this option is not chosen." but it doesn't tell me how to change it or add it.
<sleon> why is /etc/cups/client.conf ignored? is it not possible in 6.0.6 to use remote cups server??
<Crissi> sleon: its not working? I'll try
<sleon> Crissi: echo ServerName yourserver > /etc/cups/client.conf , then try with kprinter
<sleon> Crissi: you can also stop cupsd before it
<fdoving> jontec_: it must be set in the <Directory> section, for the directory containing your cgis. if you have the cgis in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ you must have a <Directory> entry for /usr/lib/cgi-bin allowing ExecCGI
<Crissi> thats not a good idea
<sleon> Crissi: kprinter then complains that it can not connect to server on local host and ignores client.conf
<Crissi> you w'll overwrite this file
<sleon> Crissi: there is not client.conf althought cupsys-client is installed
<sleon> Crissi: thats why i tell say echo
<Crissi> now i'll configure a remote printer
<sleon> Crissi: not a remote printer
<jontec_> fdoving: so is the public_html/cgi-bin/ directory not the default directory? Do I have to set the directory entry for it?
<fdoving> jontec_: yes, you have to set a directory entry for it.
<sleon> Crissi: you need add a server and then you get all printers and theirs settings that are on that server. you need only one line in client.conf
<Crissi> rigth
<sleon> Crissi: and you do not need to run cups server localy
<fdoving> jontec_: the default is /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<sleon> Crissi: but again, client.conf is comehow ignored
<fdoving> jontec_: either you need to change /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to point to your cgi-bin directory, or you have to put your cgis in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<fdoving> jontec_: i recommend not to user public_html/cgi-bin though. put the script in for example ~/cgi/ or something not public. and make a 'ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/jontec/cgi' for example. That way users browsing your webserver won't be able to download your scripts, just execute them the proper way.
<Reuben> kubuntu makes me cry.
<thunderstorm> i want to change text "abc" to "xyz" in all *.tpl files incl. all subdirectory's - is that possible?
* sleon install opensuse
* sleon on all hist desktop clients
<Reuben> anyone know how to configure a broadcom wireless card?
<jontec_> fdoving: I see a reference to the document root (which I cannot find inside the ,conf file): Will that affect my reference to the cgi-bin folder because it is in the home directory? I'm not sure how my server is setup now because I have php scripts in the public_html folder that run fine.
<jontec_> fdoving: I also am only running this locally
<guest1447> can somebody help me? i want to change text "abc" to "xyz" in all *.tpl files incl. all subdirectory's - is that possible?
<Reuben> yes.
<fdoving> jontec_: php scripts are not handled the same way as cgi scripts.
<fdoving> jontec_: and no, the DocumentRoot doesn't affect your cgi-bin folder.
<joscha> sed -e 's/\sabc/ xyz/g' -i *.tpl
<guest1447> i think, its possible with the "sed" command - i can do that with single-files like overall_header.tpl - but i don't know how i can change all tpl-files
<Reuben> joscha, that'd only do it in the current domain
<Reuben> **directory
<fdoving> guest1447: use find. something like 'find . -name "*.tpl"|xargs sed...
<routh> Theoretically - If I have a laptop that the IDE is gone in, but it works great - and live cd's were too slow for me, I should be able to install Kubuntu on a USB hard drive and boot to it from a floppy correct?
<joscha> routh:  yes... perhaps your mainboard can directly boot from the usb disk
<jontec_> fdoving: so my directory reference would look like this? "<Directory "/home/*/public_html/cgi-bin"> and I would have to have on the line before it "Alias /cgi-bin/ "/home/*/public_html/cgi_bin"" ?
<joscha> then you wouldn't need a floppy
<fdoving> jontec_: ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/home/*/public_html/cgi-bin"
<fdoving> jontec_: as i said before, i don't recommend having cgi-bin inside public_html
<Ash-Fox> ARGHAWDADA I can't take these annoying Russians and Chinese contacting me on ICQ all the time.. Why can't kopete have privacy settings
<T3hWiz0rd> why is it when i click administrator mode in the system settings the window gets a red ring around ti but never prompts me for a password
<T3hWiz0rd> literally none of it is working
<jontec_> fdoving: and then the directory entry (with the execcgi) below the line you just sent me? My school's linux admin (who is also a student) has it setup for all the users this way so that we can upload scripts. I'm trying to model the setup that he has.
<jontec_> fdoving: for my testing before I distribute a copy
<routh> joscha: was hoping so - but no such luck - cheap laptop brand - I need to load grub on a floppy - I used the alt install cd to install and then went into rescue mode and installed grub on a floppy - but I get a grub hard disk error - do I have to load some type of usb support?
<fdoving> jontec_: yes, 'Option ExecCGI' below the first directory line.
<jontec_> fdoving: now, where do I put it?
<joscha> routh: grub can't open the kernel on the usbdisk when there is no support in the mainboard
<joscha> you have to install the kernel on the floppy disk to
<fdoving> jontec_: below the '<Directory "/home/*/public_html/cgi-bin">' line
<fdoving> jontec_: and before the closing </Directory> line
<guest1447> fdoving: you are wonderful - thats it ! :-)
<fdoving> guest1447: glad you like me :)
<routh> joscha: do you know a good tuturial I can use as guidance on that? installing the kernel on a disk other than the hard drive would be a new one for me
<joscha> routh: sorry, i have never had to do this (luckily)
<guest1447> fdoving: i have another question... can i compare two textfiles and save the differences in an seperate file?
<routh> Anyone else know how to install a kernel and grub on a floppy?
<fdoving> guest1447: yes, with 'diff'
<jontec_> fdoving: I mean where do I put the whole thing as in the scriptalias and directory... I should have been more clear
<fdoving> guest1447: 'man diff' for info.
<guest1447> fdoving: thank you very much
<fdoving> jontec_: ah.. you can put it in a separate file named whatever you want in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<joscha> routh: the problem would be that the default kubuntu kernel is > 1.44MB
<joscha> and that usbstorage would have to be compiled-in
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all!
<fdoving> nite crazy_penguin.
<routh> is there a cd or floppy that would allow me to boot from usb rather than the first hard disk which could work around this? Or would I be looking at compiling a custom kernel that could load the partition and then call the ubuntu kernel?
<jontec_> fdoving: any kind of preamble or just the text that we discussed?
<fdoving> jontec_: just the text.
<fdoving> jontec_: with </Directory> at the end. to close the directive.
<soulrider> does anyone here have experience with dual monitors ?
<fdoving> soulrider: running two now.
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> i followed the howto
<soulrider> and i got 2 working
<soulrider> but i wanna change the resolution
<soulrider> and when i go to system settings
<soulrider> in distaply
<soulrider> it tells me one of ym modules is broken
<fdoving> soulrider: try to run 'displayconfig' from kmenu -> run command..
<fdoving> soulrider: make that 'kdesu displayconfig'
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> i get this:
<soulrider> the module Display could not be loaded:
<fdoving> soulrider: from 'displayconfig' too?
<soulrider> it sais that maybe during my last KDE upgrade an orphan control module was left
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> want a screenshot ?
<fdoving> soulrider: no, i know what it looks like.
<soulrider> ok =)
<BluesKaj> howdy, whats the command to upgrade to kde 3.5.5 ?
<Hawkwind> fdoving: What was that command you gave me to fix the apt-get from telling me it wants to remove everything ?  And also the directory to delete ?
<soulrider> i think you gotta add the kde repo
<soulrider> and then just do update and dist-upgrade
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hey soulrider
<soulrider> i stole my dads monitor so im playing with dual displays :P
<Hawkwind> Heh, very kewl
<soulrider> yup yup
<fdoving> Hawkwind: /var/lib/apt/extended_states is the file to delete if you want to remove all the packages from the autoremove list. and 'apt-mark unmarkauto <pkgs' to remove a list of packages from the autoremove list.
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<soulrider> so, fdoving any ideas? maybe configuring it by hand ?
<soulrider> i also need to invert wich screen is on the right and which on the leftr
<soulrider> these dual displays are quite glitchy =/
<fdoving> soulrider: i did everything manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soulrider> O.O
<fdoving> i can guide you if you want me to.
<fdoving> or you can have my xorg.conf as a reference.
<fdoving> or both.
<soulrider> it would be cool, but i dont wanna waste your time since i wont be using them for too long
<soulrider> my dad is gonna want his monitor back :P
<soulrider> i think guiding is better
<fdoving> i can put the xorg.conf online, you can try, if you get problems you can ask. if i'm busy with other stuff i simply don't aswer :)
<soulrider> ok :)
<charlotte> avond
<fdoving> soulrider: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/xorg.conf
<charlotte> vraagje... ik krijg m'n kersvers logitech quickcam express niet werkend...
<soulrider> thanks!
<charlotte> heb al op het forum gekeken, maar volgens de documentatie zou het met dapper gewoon moeten werken
<soulrider> argh, i got an NVidia card
<fdoving> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<charlotte> whoops
<charlotte> sorry
<fdoving> soulrider: i think that's much about the same setup. don't know, i have ati on all computers.
<charlotte> question - I can't seem to get my fresh logitech quickcam express working
<soulrider> oh
<Hawkwind> soulrider: http://SeerOfSouls.com/miscfiles/xorg.conf
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I use Nvidia with twinview.  That's my xorg.conf file there
<charlotte> I checked the forums and read there that it should be working out of the box in dapper
<charlotte> but it doesn't :|
<soulrider> grat!
<soulrider> great*
<soulrider> Hawkwind: same card :)
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Nope.  I have an FX5200 actually :P
<Hawkwind> soulrider: The card name doesn't mean anything.  I got that file from a friend when I installed Dapper :)
<soulrider> oh lol k
<[RV] ThaPriest> Hey, i just installed kubunto on my pc. And i manged to access my windows drives with my mp3's but i can't play them
<soulrider> youre using composite? i wanna get that
<soulrider> beryl or whatever :P
<zorglu_> !mp3 > [RV] ThaPriest
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I'm not, no
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I have lines in there for an E17 module that does compositing, but I don't use it
<soulrider> oh
<zorglu_> q. under dapper, i got an important memory leak for 2 apps (eclipse and azureus) using java and gtk, does anybody knows if it is fixed in edgy ?
<grasshopper> i've installed google earth but its not in my applications/Internet as its supposed to be?
<soulrider> i was thinking of trying out SUSE
<soulrider> until edgy comes out
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Better hurry.  Edgy comes out in 12 days
<soulrider> to eb hones, i dont understand anythign in xorg :P
<fdoving> you'll miss apt.
<soulrider> yea Hawkwind
* grasshopper cannot wait for Edgy 
<soulrider> ive been using the beta
* fdoving runs edgy. :)
<soulrider> sicne know 2 :P
<soulrider> i upgraded from dapper
<soulrider> but i got some broken packages and stuff
<zorglu_> btw edgy will replace dapper ?
<Hawkwind> I'm very seriously considering installing Edgy on this main box within the next couple of days
<soulrider> i wanna make aclean installation
<zorglu_> what is the status of edgy ? the new stable release ?
<oworty> hola
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: It won't replace it, no
<soulrider> hola oworty
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: It's simply the next release of the OS
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<grasshopper> you guys are brazen adrenalin junkies
<oworty> gracias soulriver
<soulrider> lol
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Edgy becomes final on the 26th of this month
<grasshopper> fdoving: Edgy is not stable yet!
<soulrider> ive been using edgy since knot 2 and it NEVER crashed
<soulrider> actually, it allways worked better than dapper
<oworty> tengo un problema con el ktorrent+
<oworty> ktorrent
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Hawkwind> grasshopper: Pretty darn close to it actually.  It's due out in 12 days so not far from being stable
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: ok thanks
<soulrider> o hablamos por PM
<grasshopper> please don't keep talking about edgy, i'm gonna have to get it now!
<oworty> ok gracias
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> geeeet iiiiitttt
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, have you been using edgy ?
<grasshopper> Hawkwind: 12 days is a long time
<soulrider> less than 2 weeks :P
<Hawkwind> grasshopper: LOL no it's not
<grasshopper> alot can happen in 12 days
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: For well over a month in vmware.  Hence why I'm about to make my main box Edgy too.  It's pretty darn stable
<grasshopper> if it was ready they'd release it today wouldn't they?
<BluesKaj> cool!
<Hawkwind> grasshopper: Not really since most things are at a freeze version wise
<soulrider> grasshopper: it never crashed on me :P
<Hawkwind> grasshopper: No
<soulrider> and im a n00b, i do all sorts of bad things to my system :P
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: Join #Ubuntu+1 and talk about edgy there.  They can tell you all about it
<BluesKaj> vmware stable ? wow there's something new :)
<Karol84PL> Hello, does anyone know an application to read .lit (Microsoft Reader Ebooks) files on Linux?
<livingdaylight> Hawkwind: ok, never mind just give me the link, i need my fix now!
<soulrider> BluesKaj: it is
<soulrider> lol
<livingdaylight> where can i get Edgy right now!
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: what is unstable about vmware?
<soulrider> change dapper to edgy in all source sin your repos
<soulrider> and update :P
<soulrider> easy as that
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: #Ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> soulrider: no, i aint doing that
<Hawkwind> I would not suggest an update really
<[RV] ThaPriest> zorglu_ i manged to run sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs and so on
<livingdaylight> soulrider: i'm stupid but not that stupid
<soulrider> livingdaylight: thast how i updated my system
<livingdaylight> crazy but not that crazy! hehe
<soulrider> im NOT joking
<BluesKaj> my experience with it wasn't anything to write home about, T3hWiz0rd
<livingdaylight> soulrider: NO, i think you are joking... hehe
<[RV] ThaPriest> but i got problems updating amarok
<soulrider> read the wiki
<jontec_> fdoving: same problem T_T
<soulrider> i dont joke witht hat kinds of stuff
<soulrider> if i did it would make me a terrible person
<soulrider> \i know it sounds stupid, but thats how i did it
<soulrider> ask anyone here how to upgrade
<BluesKaj> T3hWiz0rd, had to reinstall a whole lotta drivers after it crashed my system
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: How is vmware not stable ?
<jontec_> fdoving: I tried renaming the files and everything, but to no avail.
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: i even use vmware on a few big servers and stand behind it
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: It's used to run many servers in this world.  I'd say it's pretty darn stable
<fdoving> jontec_: did you restart apache?
<BluesKaj> dunno how it's unstable Hawkwind, hust was on my AMD64
<BluesKaj> just
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: That's 64Bit stuff for ya.  It's far from ready for primetime
<BluesKaj> servers ...I don't run servers
<gupta> is it ok to upgrade libc6 from 6.0 to 6.6 ??
<BluesKaj> running 32 bit dapper on my AMD64 ...runs fine
<Hawkwind> gupta: You mean to get it from 6.10 and put it on 6.06 ?
<gupta> stalonetray depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Vmware is one of the most stable apps out there today really.  It wouldn't be used by major corporations for servers if it wasn't
<soulrider> livingdaylight: you there ?
<livingdaylight> yea
<livingdaylight> soulrider: i'm downloading it now!
<soulrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades chekc out stem number 2 in the upgrading using atp-get section
<jontec_> fdoving: that'd be why. what's the command?
<livingdaylight> soulrider: nah...upgrading is not my style
<livingdaylight> soulrider: i'm a firm believer in the fresh install
<BluesKaj> why use vitual machine in the firstplace? don't understand the advantages ?
<soulrider> me too
<fdoving> jontec_: 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<livingdaylight> soulrider: oh, good :)
<Flosoft> hey
<livingdaylight> soulrider: i thought you were pointing me to a apt-get distro-upgrade how to
<raetsel99> handy for trying stuff out BluesKaj in a safe environment
<Flosoft> what GUI can I use to manage WPA and WPA2 Connections?
<Flosoft> maybe KNetworkManager?
<soulrider> no, i was showing you that you can upgrade by changing the repos from dapper to edgy
<soulrider> abd that i wasnt joking :P
<Flosoft> what packages do I need for that?
<raetsel99> and for example CentOS doesn't recognise my Sata card but in a VM machine under Kubuntu I can install and run Centos
<livingdaylight> soulrider: lol, i know buddy... You can do that - its just not my style
<jontec_> fdoving:'didn't ask me to download the file, but now I can't access my cgi-bin folder... O_o
<jontec_> I can access the file... and it gives me an internal server error.
<jontec_> I'm going to try one of those test scripts
<blu3fir3> hey got a problem with ma avi files...   only found divx 4 codec and i need divx 5 someone can help ?
<fille> Bonjour
<blu3fir3> Bonjour fille :)
<fille> On s'amuse avec Kubuntu
<fdoving> jontec_: that's progress. the cgi-bin folder behaves like a real cgi-bin folder. you shouldn't be able to browse it and see the list of files.
<raetsel99> formidable, fille :o)
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fille> d'accord
<Rapidwolve> any body know
<Rapidwolve> a good free ISO burner?
<Rapidwolve> I need it to burn Kubuntu onto a blank cd
<Kyral> k3b?
<raetsel99> What o/s Rapidwolve?
<Kyral> oh wait you meant for Windows...
<Kyral> Nope sorry :P
<Rapidwolve> yeah
<Rapidwolve> z.z
<jontec_> fdoving:the test script runs when it has the proper permissions.. 755.
<Kyral> Rapidwolve: just get a CD from Shipit
<fdoving> jontec_: great :)
<jontec_> fdoving: but the other one doesn't, the fact that the test file is owned by root wouldn't have any effect would it?
<Rapidwolve> Err why do that when I have the .iso file and a blank cd with me right now
<Rapidwolve> ,kyral
<fdoving> jontec_: not sure, try to change it then.
<Kyral> Rapidwolve: do you have any other Linux live CDs laying around?
<Rapidwolve> Ordering a CD and waiting 4 weeks would be the stupidest thing to do
<Rapidwolve> and no
<Kyral> (Preferably KNOPPIX)
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: alcohol120
<Kyral> yah and also burn a copy of Knoppix (IMO the best LiveCD going)
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: is that free?
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: Absolutely
<raetsel99> have a look on downloads.zdnet.com Rapidwolve there are a few freeware burners on there
<Rapidwolve> I always thought I had to pay for that o_O
<T3hWiz0rd> Kyral: knoppix is annoying sometimes.
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: http://www.sharewareriver.com/product.php?id=10870
<jontec_> fdoving: it doesn't look like it... but let me try changing the owners of the others, they access other parts of my computer, I think
<Kyral> T3hWiz0rd: for a general rescue style cd, its awesome
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu live CD is also pretty good but lacks all the same tools.
<Rapidwolve> I can install Kubuntu on a partition from hte Live CD right?
<fdoving> Rapidwolve: yes.
<Kyral> Rapidwolve: the Live has an installer
<Kyral> but I've heard mixed reactions...
<Kyral> (I always liked the Debian-based NCurses installer anyway...)
<Rapidwolve> Ok good I was worried for a minute
<T3hWiz0rd> Kyral: its aa highly compressed light distro installing from it can be a major pain later on.
<raetsel99> yes rapidwolve just boot from live CD then click the Install icon on the desktop I've used it a  half dozen times on different machines no problem
<T3hWiz0rd> i had a knoppix box once
<Kyral> T3hWiz0rd: I never use Knoppix as an installed system :P
<T3hWiz0rd> Kyral: i tried it... about 3 years ago there was a hype about knoppix goingf around
<jontec_> fdoving: no, that doesn't help either, but we've been having trouble with this .pl file anyway... at least it's giving me a server error and not making me download it
<jontec_> fdoving: thanks so much for your help this far, though. :D
<Rapidwolve> So my dell 2400 can run kubuntu
<Rapidwolve> stock btw
<T3hWiz0rd> Rapidwolve: so can most other computers lol
<fdoving> jontec_: i think you're up and running with perl cgis. now it's just writing usable scripts left :)
<T3hWiz0rd> its been a long time since i used kubuntu last
<Rapidwolve> Last time when I installed through netboot it gave me the network version for some reason :\
<T3hWiz0rd> my last endulgance dapper was still highly beta.
<Rapidwolve> like when it booted it was just a command line
<Rapidwolve> x.x
<T3hWiz0rd> now dapper is about to be cycled out for edgy
<Rapidwolve> ubuntu drapper drake btw
<T3hWiz0rd> I left the project for suse
<T3hWiz0rd> Breezey was way too slow for me
<T3hWiz0rd> I've come back now, trying dapper drake on a desktop computer... its changed a bit, nicer, leaner, faster.
<BluesKaj> !Edgy Eft
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu and I didn't get along very well at first.
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm theres no gui app that shows how much disk space is taken up?
<T3hWiz0rd> one thing I like about kubuntu next to rpm based is that it seems to install lighter. I only issue 20GB to my / partition
<T3hWiz0rd> and suse almost filled that up. I have all the same apps now and they're not even over 3 gb yet
<BluesKaj> looks like edgy won't run well with frglx drivers...is this true ?
<T3hWiz0rd> frglx? ati?
<T3hWiz0rd> once i add the kde 3.5.5 repo i run apt-get update and then dist-upgrade right?
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: correct.
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: alright.
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does anyone know if Knetworkmanager and WPA2 work?
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone in here ever get a uvc webcam to work?
<Flosoft> it doesn't seem to work here
<T3hWiz0rd> I have the kernel module for it but its... iffy...
<BluesKaj> ok , I was going to try edgy right now but kubuntu-desktop won't install due to probs with language-selector-qt
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: punch it in the head
<T3hWiz0rd> be like "IM THE BOSS! ME! NOT YOU!"... works for me
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: but then again, im married.
<fdoving> Flosoft: should work, i can't confirm it does, since i don't use it.
<Flosoft> well .. .any other GUI for WPA2?
<BluesKaj> well, I guess this is why I still use a dual boot with windows...if something doesn't work in kubuntu I have a fallback ...
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: 0.o!!!!!!!!
<fdoving> Flosoft: wpagui
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: I'm not your friend anymore... give me back the power ranger toy i gave you.
<Rapidwolve> I booted Kubuntu from the Live CD and clicked install on the desktop
<Rapidwolve> but nothing happens
<Rapidwolve> can somebody help?
<T3hWiz0rd> Rapidwolve: perhaps a bad spin?
<BluesKaj> T3hWiz0rd, I'm married too ...for 41 yrs
<T3hWiz0rd> my first 2 kubuntu CD's were rather jacked up.
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: haha nice.
<Rapidwolve> Is it possible to boot Kubuntu from Harddisk completely
<Rapidwolve> instead of using the cd
<Rapidwolve> because when I boot my computer it says Ubuntu but it looks like it needs the CD to run
<Rapidwolve> and I dont like it like that
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: i move around linux distros so often i keep my home folder backed up on a 5 GB thumbdrive... and my music and important files all sit on a 250gb drive that never gets edited and all back up to my server nightly
<BluesKaj> yes Rapidwolve, you install kubuntu on a seperate partition
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: so when i go to a new distro i format my / partition, preserve my /home, and keep a spare of /home just incase.
<Rapidwolve> I ran the CD and it did all that partition stuff
<Rapidwolve> but when i boot my computer
<Rapidwolve> i select ubuntu
<Rapidwolve> it reboots
<BluesKaj> yeah, good policy T3hWiz0rd
<Rapidwolve> and doesnt start it
<T3hWiz0rd> alright, I gotta end session to load into kde 3.5.5 brb
<Rapidwolve> im gonna try again
<BluesKaj> Rapidwolve, do you see bootup screen with kubuntu in the list ?
<BluesKaj> geezuz...linux takes patience
<Kyral> Espcially if you use Gentoo :P
<BluesKaj> Kyral :)
<BluesKaj> I've gentoo is a bitch
<BluesKaj> heard
<Kyral> Well, once its going its fine
<BluesKaj> the install
<Kyral> unfortunately I was using Gentoo during my learning time with Linux...
<Kyral> which meant I broke things on a daily basis and needed to reinstall often :P
<BluesKaj>  started with debian
<Kyral> Started with Slackware
<yeti> Kyral, unfortunately?! gentoo is a great distro for your 'learning time', the downside is the compiling times
* Kyral points to his above line
<Kyral> Slackware is great too :P
<BluesKaj> but i was so green i had no idea about cmd line uses etc
<Kyral> Heh first thing I had to do was flash my BIOS because there was an error in the version that Windows worked around and Linux didn't
<Kyral> (This is why I am skeptical of newbies whining that its hard :P)
<ricanelite> Hello all what is XGL-Compiz??
<Kyral> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<BluesKaj> still pretty greennoob , but I like learning new stuff ...being retired gives me lots of time fiddle with this stuff :)
<Kyral> Basically really frickin' awesome desktop eye candy
<Kyral> (Windows Vista eat your heart out)
<yeti> i think the most important thing about a linux distro is the package management, and i think that portage and apt are the best you can get
<Kyral> pacman is nice too
<yeti> never used arch, so i can't comment on that
<BluesKaj> portage?
<Kyral> Gentoo's package manager
<BluesKaj> ok
<yeti> rpm is a real pain though
<Kyral> and IMO, Portage is the bastard stepchild of BSD's Ports :P
<pacman> someone said my name?
<Kyral> lol
<BluesKaj> tried suse but i got to hate yast it was so f...ked up
<manu_> someone speak italian?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manu_> ok bye
<BluesKaj> yer welcome :)
<yeti> i'm still unsure whether i like kde ;) i've been using ion3 for 2 years now, and am trying kde at the moment
<Kyral> I've used prolly every WM out there
<Kyral> I used to use GNOME, but design decisions in 2.14 pissed me off
<Kyral> ..and GConf is too much like the Windows Registry
<yeti> Kyral, i think that kde is nice because it has all those hal/dbus/automount stuff really well integrated
<yeti> but compared to ion3 it's like all messy and slow imo
<T3hWiz0rd> BluesKaj: i've always made good practice out of baking up. Its why i made my server.
<Kyral> I use Fluxbox on my 5 year old laptop :P
<yeti> fluxbox is great, too
<yeti> but since i'm a big console fan, ion3 really rocks for me... it lacks window decorations though, so it's not really perfect for, say, firefox or k3b
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> does the kubuntu dvd have extra packages? if so where can i obtain a list?
<Kyral> Acutally on my laptop I have my ~/.xinitrc detect if I'm on AC power or Battery power and start KDE or Fluxbox depending on such
<Ace2016> Is there an alternative install dvd also?
<BluesKaj> got some  broken pkg sources
<BluesKaj> time to redite my sources list
<BluesKaj> re-edit
<Rapidwolve> What is supposed to happen when I click Install on my Kubuntu desktop
<Rapidwolve> is anything suppoesd to pop up?
<Rapidwolve> ?
<TIM67> HI my sound has stoped working,but the cd works fine can any some one please help
<TIM67> im useing the amarok player
<TIM67> Using*
<igor> how i configure the programs that inicialize with the linux..?
<igor> anbody knows?
<TIM67> Try and be specific
<Rapidwolve> Help!
<fdoving> igor: when do you want it to start? at boot before login? or when you login? what typeof program?
<Rapidwolve> When I boot Ubuntu it reboots my computer
<Rapidwolve> here is my boot.ini
<Rapidwolve> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\
<Rapidwolve> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\="Ubuntu"
<mkquist> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Rapidwolve> Whats wrong?
<mkquist> nm
<mkquist> thought that might go long....=p
<fdoving> Rapidwolve: ask ##windows if you have a boot.ini why don't you use grub?
<Rapidwolve> Ahh ok I will thanks
<_Shade_> how can i set up an xgl in kubuntu edgy?
<igor> fdoving: hey...the problem is...when the linux starts...the program 'Kate' for example is already runing...how i chose the programs that will be already runningg when the system boots?
<method|> _Shade_: what kind of video card?
<method|> actually nevermind i missed the 'edgy' part of your question
<xavier> hi where can i get help regarding STATIC SOUND for all TV stations in KdeTv?
<igor> fdoving: in windows...i used 'msconfig'....in execute (run comand)
<fdoving> igor: if you leave programs running when you logout they will be 'remembered' as something you want to start when logging in. if you just close the programs and login they should not be there.
<_Shade_> method|: so does it make a difference ?
<routh> would it be possible to use the ubuntu cd to start a system mounted on a usb disk with a manually entered root= command>
<routh> ?
<fdoving> igor: make that.. if you close the programs, logout and re-login they should be gone.
<method|> honestly i wouldnt know
<method|> i dont want to give you any bad direction since i have never used edgy
<_Shade_> method|: well anyways my videocard is an archaic riva tnt 2
<igor> fdoving: i know that...but is that possible to i chose a program to start when login
<igor> always
<igor> even when i closed it...
<serishema> igor: add it to your ~/.Xsession?
<igor> umm
<igor> :)
<fdoving> igor: yes, you can make a symlink to the binary in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<_El_Chojin_> can someone help me to configure my modem?
<igor> thanks.... :D
<serishema> ah that probably works better
<igor> good
<clyrrad> Hello room - can someone please tell me how to change the Icon name for mounted shares?  By default it Puts "Remote Share (//blah blah) - I would like to rename it to say something like ShareFolder
<xavier> hi where can i get help regarding STATIC SOUND for all TV stations in KdeTv?
<nightwolf_> How do I change my nickname?
<fdoving> nightwolf_: /nick newnickname
<nightwolf_> Cool.
<T3hWiz0rd> uhm... interesting
<T3hWiz0rd> my 2 other partitions aren't recongnized as media anymore, just systme files?
<clyrrad> does anyone know how to rename the ICON mounted shares that gets automatically placed on the desktop?
<nothi> hello
<coreymon77> is ceros here?
<clyrrad> the name is to long and I would like to shorten it - but its getting set automatically...
<nothi> i'm lookin; for persons using XGL @ kde
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nothi> hm?
<The_Night_Wolf> How do I get the REAL Linux?
<Tm_T> The_Night_Wolf: Define real.
<Jonty> Is there a way in dpkg (or apt) to remove a package without it excepting it's post and prerm scripts?
<Tm_T> The_Night_Wolf: Atleast my Kubuntu is imo very real. :)
<The_Night_Wolf> I'm useing Ubuntu.  Is that's Linux?
<Jonty> The_Night_Wolf: Are you joking, or don't you realise Linux is only the kernel on which distributions build on. The kernel isn't very useful on its own, but very useful with other programs serving
<Tm_T> The_Night_Wolf: Yes.
<The_Night_Wolf> Cool.
<nothi> is there any other compiz/XGL installation HOWTO? i've got this one, there is a proble with missing packages. i've got all needed repos added. sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome cgwd cgwd-themes compizthemer gconf-editor
<Tm_T> Jonty: Don't split hairs, just mess his head more. ;)
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, methinks he's pulling yer leg :)
<Jonty> ok
<nothi> i mean this one howto: http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<fdoving> Jonty: you can edit the scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.prerm , just add 'exit 0' somewhere near the top.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: As long as he don't shag, I'm fine. ;)
<Jonty> ok
<BluesKaj> ok Tm_T
<coreymon77> is ceros around?
* The_Night_Wolf is away
<nothi> hmmm?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: Here you have to be ready to answer really weird questions sometimes as you see. ;)
<fdoving> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<fdoving> The_Night_Wolf: ^^
<BluesKaj> yeah Tm_T , ive tried to answer a few myself altho i still have a lot to learn
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: Sometimes answering is best way to learn. :)
<Jonty> How to I get apt-get to tell me which scripts it is excecuting when?
<Tm_T> Good night kids, behave and have fun. ->
<fdoving> Jonty: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, gawd i hope so :)
<Jonty> I want to know when it is excecuting the scripts, like postrm and things. I want to make the output more verbose
<Jonty> I think I know the dpkg option to do it - how would I do it in Apt?
<fdoving> Jonty: what's the dpkg option?
<Jonty> -D-Doctal | --debug=octal
<Jonty> is the line from the man page, so, say --debug=10
<fdoving> you can't do that with apt-get with a switch.. as far as i know..
<fdoving> or with -o you can do much about everything. but i don't know what configuration option it would be.
<Jonty> Ah, I'm trying to remove something - of course, I can actually do it with dpkg. Never mind.
<fdoving> Jonty: you can try to set dpkg options with apt-get with 'apt-get -o DPkg::Options "--debug=10"'
<Jonty> ah, Ill bear it in mind
<BluesKaj> dpkg -i file directoty/file
<Jonty> Whoever it was who told me how to stop postrm scripts excecuting, thankyou very much. It's helped me sort out a major annoyance.
<fdoving> :)
<T3hWiz0rd> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<coreymon77> anywho
<coreymon77> i got kde 3.5.5 installed and working
<coreymon77> whats the dif?
<T3hWiz0rd> coreymon77: its 3.5.5
<T3hWiz0rd> and .5 is 1337!!!
<coreymon77> between 3.5 and 2.5.5
<thelostbyte> Help, Could not find kdeinit ?
<coreymon77> ???
<T3hWiz0rd> coreymon77: just some bug fixes a lil better stability.
<Martijn81> where should one complain when some packages from kubuntu.org aren't signed?
<coreymon77> i guess that there wont be any actual real noticible changes till kde 4 right?
<T3hWiz0rd> odd, some of my media isn't showing up
<Rapidwolve> Help! How do I boot Kubuntu from my Hard disk
<Jonty> Rapidwolve: Have you installed it?
<scion> hello
<Rapidwolve> Jonty: Im not sure
<Rapidwolve> I put in the CD, and then i clicked install on the desktop. When I clicked Ubuntu after reboot it just kept rebooting my computer.
<Rapidwolve> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\="Ubuntu"
<Rapidwolve> that was what was in my boot.ini
<Rapidwolve> in C:\
<clyrrad> is there a way to rename mounted media?
<method|> clyrrad: check out /etc/fstab
<method|> man fstab
<clyrrad> method - yes that is where I mount the media
<scion> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<coreymon77> guys
<clyrrad> but is it possible to set a name for whats mounted?
<coreymon77> is it possible to install firefox 2 through apt
<clyrrad> I have it mounting 2 network shares
<coreymon77> or do i have to do it manually
<clyrrad> in fstab
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> is there ff2 rc2 in a repo anywhere
<coreymon77> or am i forced the old fashioned way
<Di> hi, can someone help me with automatix please :(
<Martijn81> coreymon77: very unlikely for dapper, maybe in edgy, if lucky
<coreymon77> so i have to do it the old fashioned way?
<clyrrad> scion - the link that you send me does not show how to name the mounted device - just how to mount it - I am already able to mount the shares - I just want to change the name that appears on the desktop - how can I do this?
<Whopper> :)
<coreymon77> hey guys
<fdoving> !automatix > di
<coreymon77> this is my friend whopper
<Whopper> hey coreymon :)
<scion> clyrrad: can you not right click and edit it in properties
<coreymon77> ive just revently converted him to kubuntu
<clyrrad> nope
<clyrrad> I already tried that
<coreymon77> so hes just hanging around here to learn a bit before his cds arrive
<Martijn81> coreymon77: yep, or you have to find some source on the internet you can add to sources.list (but you should be able to trust the source AND the source should be for dapper, so that's unlikely)
<clyrrad> in Properties the name is set how I want it - but on the desktop that is not how it appears.....
<Whopper> yea, they take so long :(
<coreymon77> lets make sure his first linux experience is a good one, okay guys
<coreymon77> ?
<clyrrad> by default it puts "Remote Share (//path/to/share) ShareName"
<Di> hi, i know what automatix is, i added the automatix Repositoy but when i want to update the automatix-en package it says 'broke'
<clyrrad> but I want the icon to only show the "ShareName"
<clyrrad> there must be a way to do this somehow - but for the life of me I cant find it
<clyrrad> getting no luck on Google either
<Whopper> Hey.
<Martijn81> coreymon77: from normal sources, firefox 2.0 is only in edgy, look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<coreymon77> okay
<Whopper> I'm wondering if I should have put (for example: 1111 Wally St. for my address to get the cds; I put 1111 E. Wally Blvd. which is what it says on he sign, is that right?
<coreymon77> iif thats the case
<coreymon77> i can just do it the old fashioned way
<larson9999> wholly smokes!  i bought a p4 at the salvation army for $30.  it's got one of those cases in which the cards aren't held in by screws.  every time i boot at least one of the cards isn't making a good connection.  i reseat one and mess another up.  finally got them all situation but not before i went completing insane
<coreymon77> it should be alright
<Whopper> ok :)
<The_Night_Wolf> How do I get "wine" for Ubuntu?
<gingillo> hi, i'd like to download some programs from adept, can someone give me some urls to add?
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, i add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to my sources list and then 'sudo apt-get update' ,'sudo apt-get install wine'
<fdoving> The_Night_Wolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<clyrrad> The_Night_Wolf - use APT-GET
<gingillo> im a real newb in linux ambient, :P
<gingillo> oh, they are called "repositories"
<larson9999> gingillo, i don't know what the sop in here is, but i think the unofficial ubuntu guide does a good job of spelling things out for setting things up.  one caveat is some of the programs it tells you to use might be gnome and you'd have to figure out the kde equivalent or install the particular app it talks about.  give it a go if you like: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<The_Night_Wolf> I'm at: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb now how do I download it?
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, did you get my post?
<clyrrad> use wget to download it
<fdoving> clyrrad: what do you do to get the samba share icon onto the desktop? i can't even make it appear :)
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, i add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to my sources list and then 'sudo apt-get update' ,'sudo apt-get install wine'
<clyrrad> fdoving - i MOUNT the share
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, that's the easiest way, IMHO
<fdoving> clyrrad: do you have it in fstab?
<clyrrad> as soon as  you mount it - an icon gets placed on your desktop
<clyrrad> yes in fstab
<clyrrad> but I cant figure out how to name the ICON
<clyrrad> its set by default and I cant find where to rename it
<clyrrad> it makes a big ugly name - and I want it to be 1 line and say Share Folder
<The_Night_Wolf> What one do I get at: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/
<clyrrad> I cant see if fstab has an option that lets you set a "user firendly" name for the mount
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, you just add that to your repository list and then do a 'sudo apt-get update'  then 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<T3hWiz0rd> if i want to have uptime post on my /etc/motd how would I do that?
<T3hWiz0rd> like what command would I add?
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf do you know how to add a repository?
<The_Night_Wolf> I did: "sudo apt-get install wine" and it's installing I think.
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, that repository gets updated pretty quickly with the new versions of wine.  check which version you're installing.  it might be old.
<The_Night_Wolf> How do I start "wine"?
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, maybe you should do as fdoving said, "The_Night_Wolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine"  you really need to read a bit about it.
<larson9999> The_Night_Wolf, or winehq
<The_Night_Wolf> Okay.
<clyrrad> I found the answer to my quesion - since no one seemed to know - here it is - hope it saves someone else trouble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<fdoving> clyrrad: glad you found it, and thanks for letting me know the solution :)
<fdoving> i'll call it a day. nite all.
<pierres> hello, I'm french
<blackflag> I can not login to webmin as root
<pierres> I want to have a iso image of Ubuntu on Kubuntu, and
<blackflag> I changed the password but can not login
<fdoving> blackflag: known bug, in konsole,run 'sudo passwd' to set a root password, then you'll be able to login to webmin.
<blackflag> can someone help
<pierres> it's always an error: binaries and so one
<fdoving> blackflag: if that doesn't work i don't know.
<fdoving> i'm off to bed anyway.. gnite.
<pierres> who knows how to load an iso image on Kubuntu?
<gsnedders> does Kubuntu (and Amorak) support AAC out of the box?
<larson9999> pierres, you mean mount it so you can see what's on it?
<danny500> #icculus.org/quake2
<Rapidwolve> Can somebody please help em
<Rapidwolve> Somebody please help me with my linux installation
<Rapidwolve> I downloaded the LiveCD but now I want to boot from my hard disk
<BluesKaj> Rapidwolve, what's your problem?
<Rapidwolve> BluesKaj, well before I booted from the liveCD of Kubuntu Drapper drake, clicked Start or Install Kubuntu
<Rapidwolve> Then I logged on and clicked the install icon on the desktop
<Rapidwolve> But nothing happened and when I rebooted my computer it had two options, Windows XP Home Edition and Ubuntu
<Rapidwolve> I selected Ubuntu but everytime i select it it just keeps rebooting my computer
<The_Night_Wolf> You need to change your BIOS to boot from CD-ROM first then your HD 2nd.
<danny500> !quake 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake 2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<Rapidwolve> The thing is, the_night_wolf, I want to boot Kubuntu from my hard drive
<BluesKaj> yeah, take yer cd out of the drive
<Rapidwolve> and throw the CD away
<Rapidwolve> BluesKaj, I tried that it still kept rebooting it
<Rapidwolve> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\="Ubuntu"
<Rapidwolve> That is what is in my boot.ini
<Rapidwolve> along with my other window's stuff
#kubuntu 2006-10-15
<BluesKaj> i don't think ubuntu is insatlled ...it's looking for the live cd
<The_Night_Wolf> You want Ubuntu on your HD right?  THen you install it, rebootm and take the CD out
<BluesKaj> that's why it's rebooting
<Rapidwolve> BluesKaj, someone else already told me that it does insall
<Rapidwolve> The_Night_Wolf, How do I install it?
<Rapidwolve> its Kubuntu 6.0.6 Drapper
<Rapidwolve> btw
<The_Night_Wolf> You click the "Install" buttion on your desktop.
<Rapidwolve> I did that
<Rapidwolve> is anything supposed to pop up?
<BluesKaj> do you have a partition for it called ext or hda3
<Rapidwolve> Because it says loading the application on the bottom
<The_Night_Wolf> Hm...
<Rapidwolve> and then the program turns off
<The_Night_Wolf> Reboot, and take the CD out.
<Rapidwolve> BluesKaj, the installer does that automatically and yes
<Rapidwolve> The_Night_Wolf: already tried that
<The_Night_Wolf> THen it should run Ubuntu.
<The_Night_Wolf> Oh.
<Rapidwolve> It just reboots
<The_Night_Wolf> Um...
<BluesKaj> it should open
<The_Night_Wolf> Yes.
<Rapidwolve> I think its the problem with the Install
<Rapidwolve> on the desktop
<Rapidwolve> because when I click it the icon shows up near my mouse
<The_Night_Wolf> Yeah.
<Rapidwolve> and on the bottom
<digivore> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Rapidwolve> and then the program stops and disappears
<The_Night_Wolf> Just try it again.
<Rapidwolve> Alright
<The_Night_Wolf> :)
<gingillo> hi, can i have some urls for the repositories that i need if i am a newb of linux? Thanks
<BluesKaj> are you running the live cd now , Rapidwolve?
<Rapidwolve> Thanks
<Rapidwolve> Yes im about to run it
<The_Night_Wolf> Okay.
<logankoester> I just installed kubuntu on my laptop and I'm not sure how to get my "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller" audio working - I'd like to paypal someone a few bucks to connect and configure it for me, if anyone is interested?
<Rapidwolve> No
<Rapidwolve> Im on windows, BluesKaj
<Brydenn33> k i'm having a problem and its annoying the hell outta me
<Rapidwolve> The_Night_Wolf: Would it help if I told you that im not using Grub Bootloader? Im using boot.ini in C:\
<The_Night_Wolf> Come back and tell me if it worked.
<Rapidwolve> Alright
<Brydenn33> everytime i go to use the search box to find something a box comes up saying "Sorry, could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<Brydenn33> what does that mean?
<Brydenn33> how do i fix it
<The_Night_Wolf> What search box?
<BluesKaj> have you checked your BIOS boot sequence to put the C drive as the first boot
<BluesKaj> ?
<Brydenn33> The_Night_Wolf: like the one from the KDE start button
<Brydenn33> i go to find files/folders
<Brydenn33> enter in what i want and hit search. and the boxes just start flying open
<The_Night_Wolf> Hm...
<Brydenn33> i gets to like 100+ boxes that open up
<The_Night_Wolf> Brb.
<Brydenn33> k
<Jonty> logankoester: As eager as I am to earn money, configuring a sound card often isn't as hard as you think
<Kim^J> In Edgy Eft knot3. Is there SMP from the beginning?
<logankoester> Jonty: You underestimate my laziness :-p care to help me out?
<Tim90> Every time i type ,"su" i get su: Authentication failure Sorry.
<Jonty> logankoester: I'm think sigle edit to one line simple
<Jonty> Most of the configuration is done for you - you just have to tweak it slightly, usually
<BluesKaj> The_Night_Wolf,  I don't think Rapidwolve's MBR was installed properly
<logankoester> Jonty: alright, what do I do then?
<logankoester> :)
<am4nda> can anyone tell me how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox?
<Jonty> logankoester: Is it a laptop you're on?
<logankoester> Jonty: yep
<Jonty> because the wiki shows lots of laptops tested and having it but gives no help on configuring it
<Jonty> you're sure it's definately not working
<Jonty> what happens when you run kmix?
<logankoester> Jonty: kmix comes up fine
<Jonty> and you can muck around with volumes and everything?
<logankoester> yup
<Rapidwolve> Back
<Jonty> then your soundcard seems to be working fine
<Rapidwolve> The problem is, is that it doesnt install
<Tim90> Sone one having sound problems
<Rapidwolve> , The_Night_Wolf
<Jonty> logankoester: but you can't hear sound with it?
<logankoester> yeah, exactly
<Tim90> True using your default sound card
<Jonty> sure all volumes are up, all cables are connected etc.?
<logankoester> yup
<gingillo> hi, can you help me? i need a list of repositories for adept manager, im noob of linux and i'd like to listen to music, do some stupid things
<xavier> gingillo: search for mpg123
<Jonty> logankoester: hmm
<Jonty> logankoester: it may be a problem with alsa. Open synaptic and search "alsa" and tell me what is there and showing as installed
<am4nda> Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<Rapidwolve> Apparently the LiveCD doesnt install
<Tim90> Try using the built in sound card if you having problems with sound
<gingillo> xavier: i dont find nothing! I remember thath i need something like multiverse..
<xavier> u need to uncomment some lines in your your sources.list and update it .. google it
<AWOSDev> I have a problem with MIDIs, none of them play.  It always complains that it can't open /dev/sequencer.  I have tried to modprobe sndseq, but when I do I don't hear it playing (even though it says it is).
<xavier> gingillo: ^^
<gingillo> xavier: ok ;)
<AWOSDev> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gingillo> xavier: thanks
<gingillo> AW0SDev: Thanks :P:P
<AWOSDev> gingillo, also look at
<AWOSDev> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gingillo> wow! you saved my life :P
<AWOSDev> gingillo, np :)
<Tim90> Good work
<AWOSDev> Tim90, thanks ;)
<gingillo> ooooooooook, now: a new NOOB question! How do i change my os language in italian? :D
<Tim90> Can you shed some light on my situation
<logankoester> Jonty: alsa-base, alsa-firmware-loaders, alsa-oss, alsa-source, alsa-tools, alsa-utils, libasound2, libesd-alsa0, linux-sound-base
<AWOSDev> gingillo, sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<Tim90> su: Authentication failure
<Tim90> Sorry.
<AWOSDev> Tim90, sudo not su.  Ubuntu doesn't have su, remember?
<AWOSDev> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gingillo> AWOSDev: Thanks :)
<AWOSDev> gingillo, also: sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-it
<Tim90> thanks
<AWOSDev> Tim90, np
<AWOSDev> Oh and about the MIDI, I don't have a hardware sequencer on here, so I can only use a software-based sequencer.
<AWOSDev> Is that going to be a problem?
<logankoester> Jonty: still with me bro?
<Jonty> logankoester: yes, sorry
<T3hWiz0rd> !k3b-mp3
<Jonty> http://www.hermit.org/Linux/HPCompaq-nc8430Ubu.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b-mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<AWOSDev> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd, answer your question?  :)
<Jonty> logankoester: so you're sure, running, say, amarok and playing a sound file, that the sound isn't working?
<Brydenn33> The_Night_Wolf: you there?
<logankoester> Jonty: yeah, can't hear anything
<Jonty> hmm
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: lol yes... have my babies!
<Jonty> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286
<AWOSDev> logankoester, does it even try to play or does it just immediately say "playlist finished"?
<logankoester> yeah I read that thread
<Jonty> aha: http://www.gidnetwork.com/b-106.html
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: now do you know how to make quickcam uvc drivers work? lol
<logankoester> AWOSDev: immediately says playlist finished, from amarok
<am4nda> Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd sorry nope
<Jonty> logankoester: That's probably more it can't play the file. Anyway, do what that page I just gave you (http://www.gidnetwork.com/b-106.html) says
<AWOSDev> logankoester, then you are missing a codec -- if it was your sound card it would say "playing" but you wouldn't hear anything -- MP3?  Ogg?  WMA?
<AWOSDev> Should I go to #Ubuntu for my MIDI problem?
<logankoester> It was a wav file - but I can't get any sound out of the sound test in the sound & multimedia system settings dialogue either....
<maryen> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gingillo> i have another question, if you have the patience to help me :P. I have partitioned my disk and i want to take some music from the windows partitions, but the access is negated, how do i take my music?
<maryen> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<AWOSDev> gingillo, NTFS or FAT?
<gingillo> AWOSDev: i'ts NTFS
<TheGateKeeper> repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<am4nda> Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay
<AWOSDev> gingillo, is it mounted?  I mean, what is the problem you are having?
<AWOSDev> Oh and just to let you know, I fixed my MIDI problem, I apt-got "timidity" and it works wonderful.
<gingillo> AWOSDev: i see the partition, but i cant browse it!
<AWOSDev> gingillo, what error?  Does it say something like "Permission denied"?
<gingillo> AWOSDev: wait, no! it says"could not mount the device".. im sorry
<AWOSDev> gingillo, how are you mounting it?
<TabooTreez> anyone know how I could speed up kubuntu
<TabooTreez> I recently was using vector linux
<TabooTreez> the speed was amazing
<AWOSDev> TabooTreez, well add more memory :)
<TabooTreez> AWOSDev: a free way would be a lot better
<AWOSDev> TabooTreez, yeah I know didn't you see the smiley?
<TheGateKeeper> TabooTreez: there is possible info on removing services etc that you don't need on the forums
<gingillo> AWOSDev: i cant mount it:when i try (with the right button->mount :P)  it says:"impossible to find  /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab "
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay, go in to the Konsole
<AWOSDev> TabooTreez, try and disable any visual effects you don't need
<gingillo> AWOSDev: i am there :D
<AWOSDev> TabooTreez, also taking down the number of Virtual Desktops may help a little, as well as taking off unneeded panel items
<AWOSDev> gingillo, first type "cd /media"
<TabooTreez> AWOSDev: i reacall hearing something about linking apps or something
<gingillo> AWOSDev: ok
<AWOSDev> gingillo, type "ls" and see if there's an entry called "hda1"
<livingdaylight> someone knowthe command to tell me how much space i have on my hard disc?
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight, df -h
<gingillo> AWOSDev: yes, after cdrom and cdrom0
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: thx :)
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay good
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight, np :)
<am4nda> Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay now type "sudo vi /etc/fstab"
<livingdaylight> what can i do? my disc is full?
<gingillo> AWOSDev: wow O.o typed
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay now press the Insert key, it's right above Delete
<AWOSDev> gingillo, then use the down arrow key to scroll to the bottom of the document
<thunderstorm> n8@all
<AWOSDev> thunderstorm, g'night ;)
<AWOSDev> gingillo, then press the END key
<AWOSDev> gingillo, then press the ENTER key
<AWOSDev> gingillo, then type this line exactly as shown here onto that new blank line:
<loxs> hey anyone have much luck installing XGL and is it worth installing it?
<gingillo> ok
<AWOSDev> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<AWOSDev> 1
<gingillo> AWOSDev: can i paste it?
<AWOSDev> sorry the 1 should be on the same line
<AWOSDev> yes
<AWOSDev> gingillo, go ahead and copy / paste but the 1 needs to be after the 0
<gingillo> ok
<gingillo> next to the 0
<AWOSDev> gingillo, meaning copy that line then press space and 1 -- *there needs to be a space between the 0 and the 1*
<gingillo> ok :P
<AWOSDev> :)
<gingillo> done
<gingillo> enter?
<AWOSDev> Um no
<AWOSDev> press escape
<AWOSDev> then type
<AWOSDev> :wq
<gingillo> done
<AWOSDev> now try and right-click and mount
<loxs> do you not need the ! on the end of wq?
<AWOSDev> loxs, q! means quit without saving
<AWOSDev> :)
<loxs> ah ok
<gingillo> do i need to press enter after :wq? :P i don't wanna to do nothing wrote
<loxs> what about :wq!?
<AWOSDev> gingillo, yes press enter :)
<AWOSDev> loxs, no clue, prolly cause a SIGSEGV or something :P
<loxs> lol i always use :wq! to exit vi
<loxs> lol
<AWOSDev> loxs, I tried it, same as :wq with no !
<AWOSDev> loxs, so the ! does nothing
<loxs> ah ok
<gingillo> AWOSDev: ok, there is someting wrong, i'm queryng you
<AWOSDev> but without the W that would cause it to "quit without writing"
<loxs> yeh
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay
<loxs> the w = write
<AWOSDev> loxs, right but if you just type "q" without the "!" and you have unsaved changes it will not quit
* AWOSDev uses vi too much :P
<gingillo> i am not registered..
<AWOSDev> gingillo :(
<loxs> lol been using linux 5 days now :)
<loxs> lol
<gingillo> i wanted to send you my fastab
<AWOSDev> gingillo that's okay it should be okay
<AWOSDev> gingillo same error as before?
<gingillo> it isnt because i forgot to say
<loxs> whats he trying to do?
<AWOSDev> loxs, mount NTFS
<loxs> using fstab?
<livingdaylight> Firefox is not sending links?
<livingdaylight> how do i configure that?
<loxs> sending links?
<AWOSDev> loxs, we're trying to make it so that he doesn't have to sudo -s to be able to access it :)
<loxs> aha
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight, hmm?
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: i click File/send link and nothing happens
<gingillo> AWOSDev: it isnt ok because i forgot to say  thath i am a real noob and i have 2 hard disks.. one with windows and linux and one with linux
<AWOSDev> gingillo ahhhh okay
<loxs> you got email setup?
<AWOSDev> gingillo hold on a second
<gingillo> sorry, the last
<gingillo> is with windows not with linux
<gingillo> i need to sleep -.-'
<livingdaylight> loxs: with kmail, yea
<loxs> hmmm
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight, does it start your email program?
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: no
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: that precisely the problem
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight, is your email program properly configured?
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: my kmail is configured
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight, try typing "mailto:somebody@somewhere.local" (no quotes) in to your address bar
<loxs> i think firefox tried to use evolution doesnt it?
<AWOSDev> loxs, in plain Ubuntu yes :)
<livingdaylight> loxs: it does in Ubuntu, i have no idea of how things are configured by default in Kubuntu
<loxs> ah ok so you need to set your other email client as default or something?
<loxs> im not sure
<loxs> <.... is Windows Sys Admin lol
<AWOSDev> loxs, livingdaylight, hold on a second
<AWOSDev> loxs, yes it shows :P
<loxs> haha
* AWOSDev is Windows/Linux/FreeBSD Sys Admin
<gingillo> AWOSDev: i need to sleep, i smoked like a jamaican and im gettin a bit stoned, i'll return there tomorrow. Thanks. You are a very good guy :)
<loxs> brb
<loxs> gimmie 2mins
<livingdaylight> gingillo:  is high
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay, well, have a good sleep, and thanks for the complement.  :)
<livingdaylight> k
<gingillo> livingdaylight: what?
<chx> is there a way to have a shortcut (cltr+alt+pgup / pgdwn) to switch to next/previous item in Klipper?
<AWOSDev> gingillo, are you in Italy?
<livingdaylight> you are high, and need to lie down, hahaha
<gingillo> AWOSDev: yea lol
<AWOSDev> gingillo, okay.  that would actually be illegal in US :)
<gingillo> AWOSDev: it is illegal in italy too lol. But i said i smoked :P i dindt said what. I smoked a cigarette :D:D :P
<livingdaylight> oh, is that what a jamaican is?
<AWOSDev> gingillo, LOL :P
<livingdaylight> i thoght you were gonna say: 'i said i smoked - i didn't say i inhaled'
<loxs> AWOSDev: you install XGL?
<gingillo> livingdaylight: XDDDD
<AWOSDev> loxs, no
<livingdaylight> loxs: i got xgl
<loxs> yeh?
<loxs> what gfx card you got?
<livingdaylight> no big deal
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight hold on I got what the problem is
<gingillo> livingdaylight: xgl + compiz? its orgaaaaasmiiiiic
<livingdaylight> Geforce nvidia660GT
<loxs> ah ok i have ati
<livingdaylight> XGL+Beryl
<gingillo> i like more xgl+compiz
<livingdaylight> check #beryl
<loxs> yeh i have it all installed
<raichoo> aiglx+beryl = orgasmic ;)
<loxs> just doesnt seem to start
<gingillo> lol
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: please tell me
<loxs> beryl and emerald?
<livingdaylight> loxs: yes
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight okay go in to Firefox and type 'about:config' into the address bar
<loxs> yeh nothing seems to chabge
<T3hWiz0rd> So check it out, I am making a touch screen system in my work out room using kubuntu to play music and videos.
<clyrrad> anyone know how to rename a smbfs share that is auto mounted?  I am refering to the icon that shows on your desktop... anyone know how to do this?
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight context-click anywhere and go for "New->String"
<T3hWiz0rd> its gonna be pretty sweet, I am getting the touch screen here in about 2 weeks, ordered from overseas.
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd coooooooooooooolness
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: woah....context-click??
* AWOSDev loves finding new uses for Linux
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight sorry my Windows 3.1 days came back, I guess you people call it right-click now
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: how, where?
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: its gonna be great. The touch-screen unit is gonna be detatchable and the video output to 2 huge LCD's
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: lol, ok...
<am4nda> Does anyone know how to get symbol fonts to work in firefox? ive tried searching the web and none of the fixes there worked. ive got Standard Symbols L installed
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd cool :)  sounds like a sweet setup
<soulrider> how can i start an application with KDE ?
<loxs> so are there any cool apps for linux
<AWOSDev> soulrider, ALT+F2
<loxs> only been using it 4 days now i guess
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: just to make it work is gonna be the hard part. Right now I got a suse server in my closet that can broadcast music to the 2 recevers in my house but in order to change the songs I have to have a computer open with ssh
<loxs> and looking to get a bit more involved in it
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd, that's a problem?
<soulrider> loxs: i meant autostart
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: not convenient. So what i want is to set p the touch screen on say a tablet PC and also have a desktop touchscreen for it.
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: when you'e running on a tredmil, yes... ssh isn't easy lol
<AWOSDev> ewwwwwwwww
* AWOSDev is watching NASCAR
<AWOSDev> big wreck
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: as where if its in a tablet pc and also has a larger external touch-screen monitor, i can pick up the tablet and change songs and video at the mometn i want it.
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: what am i doing with a new string?
<livingdaylight> loxs: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5063-howto-xgl-beryl-kubuntu-dapper-with-nvidia
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: i am hoping here soon the devels of amarok will add video playback as an additional feature to it.
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd yeah that would be cool, in the meantime you can use something like VLC or Mplayer (or even xine)
<raichoo> how come everybody still wants XGL when nvidia released the beta drivers with aiglx support?
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: i like Kaffeine :-)
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight okay the preference name is:
* livingdaylight wondering whether AWOSDev has forgotten him?
<soulrider> i just installed beryl
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: aha...
<AWOSDev> network.protocol-handler.app.mailto
<soulrider> its FREAGGIN AWESOME!
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: woah
<loxs> i have ati card
<loxs> not nvidia
<raichoo> ah ok
<livingdaylight> loxs: sorry
<loxs> lol no probs
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight sorry I was watching the NASCAR race
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: so i right click anywhwere new string and paste that in?
<AWOSDev> (NBC if anybody else here watches NASCAR and forgot)
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight correct, right-click then say "New->String"
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: yea, you got a nice pile up going there? :)
<T3hWiz0rd> AWOSDev: its time for my fat self to go for a run though, and listen to music on my cheaply set up ssh player lol
<soulrider> how can i make somehting autostart with KDE ?
<AWOSDev> T3hWiz0rd okay have fun :)
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight yeah -- Lap 1 and 6 cars are wrecked
<suifur> soulrider: make an entry in the Autostart folder in .kde
<AWOSDev> crazy week for NASCAR
<AWOSDev> anyway
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: hehe...
<soulrider> like a symb link ?
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: yea..and now what? ;)
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight you get a new string yet?
<livingdaylight> i've pasted network.protocol-handler.app.mailto into the new string
<AWOSDev> okay now
<Sutoka> soulrider: ~/.kde/Autostart
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight the value is    /usr/bin/kmail
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: by the way i can't believe it can be this hard :)
<Sutoka> soulrider: either a executable shell script, or like a .desktop file should work
<suifur> soulrider: http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/591/ <-- example
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: kool
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight np :)
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: there's a new string now added to that value
<coreymon77> is ceros around
<coreymon77> ?
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: now lets see it work :o
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight right, now, does send link work??
* suifur is pissed he can't find decent ati drivers for Radeon x1400 Mobility card
<Sutoka> soulrider: i would set the KDE_WM variable though
<AWOSDev> coreymon77, try typing this   !seen ceros
<coreymon77> !seen ceros
<ubotu> I last saw ceros (n=user@c-68-49-247-245.hsd1.va.comcast.net) 6h 53m 52s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<AWOSDev> coreymon77: Cool feature, huh?  :)
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> does it natter if i use capitals or not
<AWOSDev> No I don't think the bot cares
<AWOSDev> !seen awosdev
<coreymon77> im not sure if his name is ceros or Ceros
<ubotu> AWOSDev is on IRC right now!
<suifur> is next version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu sposed to release with XGL/compriz?
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: kinda works
<AWOSDev> coreymon77: See
<suifur> ceros == Ceros, its not case sensitive
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: Kmail comes up but not with the link already linked as per usual
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight yeah mine too, it's a limitation :(
<AWOSDev> Oh watch this, I'll only do this one thing then I'll stop playing with the bot, but this is funny:
<AWOSDev> !seen anything
<ubotu> I haven't seen anything recently
<AWOSDev> poor blind bot :P
<coreymon77> lol
* suifur notes AWOSDev is crazy.
* AWOSDev already knew that :)
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: ok :( I'll live with that (for the time being) :)
<coreymon77> im gonna feed this poor blind bot
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: thank you
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight np :)
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: Thank You very much
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: that new string was quite a party trick
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: hadn't seen that before
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight yeah it was -- I had the same problem, found it on the KDE mailing this
<AWOSDev> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdepim-users&m=113760822803969&w=2
<AWOSDev> s/this/list
<AWOSDev> Only in Kubuntu's Firefox you don't modify it because it doesn't exist, I think somebody at Canonical forgot :P
<AWOSDev> livingdaylight yeah I play with the about:config frequently in Thunderbird, I like messing with the raw config rather than going through the Options dialog :)
<AWOSDev> anyway
<AWOSDev> I should be going now
<AWOSDev> watch the rest of the crazy NASCAR race
<AWOSDev> sheesh they got them going green flag again, and the safety workers were still on the track!
<AWOSDev> craziness
<AWOSDev> well, bye
<livingdaylight> AWOSDev: right! Options and preferences is how i am accustomed to doing everything configuration-wise in applications
<loxs> whats a good c compiler ?
<poningru> gcc?
<LjL> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<loxs> hm i have that installed but it wont create this file
<LjL> loxs, i'm not sure we can know what "this file" is unless you tell us...
<loxs> ah it was  nothing major just an app like bginfo  but for linux
<LjL> loxs, read the tips from Ubotu. they should help you compile most software.
<clyrrad> damn no luck on the samba channel either
<yogisg> hello
<yogisg> i need a bit of help with kubuntu ^
<tetox> ciao
<tetox> no
<yogisg> linux newbie^^
<yogisg> i cant use apt in the console...
<tetox> qualche volta
<yogisg> bash: apt: command not found
<loxs> apt-get
<tetox> some time
<yogisg> O.o  ok im an idiot
<orkid__> sudo apt-get ...
<yogisg> thx...
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<loxs> no ur not just new to linux
<tetox> ok
<yogisg> and where can i get easy kubuntu ?
<yogisg> what cha mean?
<yogisg> sure im new
<loxs> yeh thats what i mean your not an idiot
<sorush21> can i view the the date on my kde clock ?
<loxs> your jusr new
<yogisg> thanks thats kind ^^
<routh> can the kernel on the x/k/ubuntu disks boot a system on a usb disk? by say using root=/dev/discs/disc0/part1
<david_> routh: not really
<david_> USB get's initialized by the kernel later on
<david_> grubs rather dim
<max_> does anyone use any psx emulators?
<david_> grub doesn't refer to things as /dev/xxx but by the logical address i.e (hd0,0)
<yogisg> i have another problem (kde) i want to change the display resolution but in the systems settings theres i nothing...it says i have to click the administrator mode button.... and then theres nothin but a red box
<david_> your best bet would be just to boost removable drive in the bios boot priority
<cpk2> yogisg: you dont need easy ubuntu...
<routh> david_: No bios support - need to work around it
<yogisg> @cpk2 why? i heard its good
<david_> yogisg: try making the window a bit bigger. sometimes the "administration mode" button is hidden
<cpk2> yogisg: what do you need easy ubuntu to do for you?
<yogisg> @ david No it isnt the button is there but when i click it nothin happen....theres just a red box in the window..
<david_> routh: ah. The #ubuntu channel is a bit bigger and it's cross DE
<yogisg> more support etc- ?
<yogisg> support for mp3s for example.... shouldnt i use it..?
<routh> david_: was thinking of making a custom boot cd with grub and a kernel with an initrd to load the support on it - the ide controller on my laptop is failed so I'm going to work around it untill I can get new one..
<david_> routh: live C with /home mounted on USB would do the trick
<david_> *live CD
<routh> yeah but live cd is slow - would like to have the system on the disk so I can make permanent changes as well
<cpk2> yogisg: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<default> orly
<cpk2> thats all you need for mp3 support
<yogisg> oh thx :D
<yogisg> can i change the screen resolution through the console? since the gui wont work ... -.-
<tom__> yo dog!
<default> yeeeeeeee
<cpk2> you could put only one resolution in xorg but I dont understand why the gui wouldnt work
<yogisg> ok theres this "administrator mode" button
<david_> routh: I'm stumped then
<yogisg> but when i click it nothin happens.. the inside window (where the options should be) just gets an red frame
<david_> routh: well there is chroot. though not used that for switching over fully
<routh> hmmm
<david_> I'm off to sleep guys. nn!
<routh> night
<david_> routh: I'd suggest asking in the debian channel
<cpk2> yogisg: try uisng the kmenus run command... and run kdesu systemsettings
<soulrider> whats the hot key to open Konsole ?
<cpk2> anyone able to open the adept manager handbook?
<cpk2> whenever I try to open it the khelpcenter starts to start up but then nothing happens
<yogisg> cannot connect to x-server
<dennister> hey pps
<LjL> cpk2: edgy, opening it from Adept'
<yogisg> it crashed before and i exitet with ctrl+alt+back
<LjL> cpk2: edgy, opening it from Adept's Help menu, "There is no documentation available for /adept_manager/index.html."
<cpk2> ok i guess there just isnt any doc for it then
<dennister> i need some help with getting locate to work; apparently I have no crontab on this new clean installation
<cpk2> odd since it seems like there would be with an option like that in the help tab
<yogisg> i ll just restart^^ thy anyway
<cpk2> yogisg: kdesu systemsettings gives you an error cant connect to xserver?
<cpk2> well ok then
<dennister> documentation i found says how to access it, and what it does, but I keep getting error messages that these files don't exist
<dennister> can anyone help me with the cron scheduler?
<cpk2> getting locate to work?
<cpk2> you need to updatedb
<dennister> yep that's what i need cpk2
<cpk2> so sudo updatedb
<dennister> did it cpk2, now just waiting
<cpk2> it can take some time
<cpk2> depending on how big your drive(s) are
<dennister> that's fine...they're biiggg :)
<dennister> but there's hardly anything on 'em yet
<cpk2> also i guess you might want to make updatedb a job if you plan on using locate all the time
<dennister> ok...seems like it's done, but i tried to list it, but there's still no crontab for me
<cpk2> anything you add to your system after updatedb locate wont find until you updatedb again
<cpk2> try sudo slocate crontab
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> just letting anyone that was here last night know
<coreymon77> i have gotten kde 3.5.5 downloaded and working
<coreymon77> i dont know how
<coreymon77> but it worked
<dennister> k...got a list of places where it is, but doesn't every user have to have one of their own?
<cpk2> dennister: /usr/bin pretty sure that means anyone can use it
<cpk2> you can tab complete crontab
<cpk2> dennister: if you read the man it explains how cron figures out how to do its stuff
<cpk2> dennister: I am guessing since you havent made any cron jobs yet for any users that is why /var/spool/cron/crontabs is empty
<dennister> k...i will read it...was actually ooking for documentation, but with no locate...
<dennister> *looking
<ubuntu> hello world
<suifur> hullo bsacak
<suifur> s/bsacak/back
<The_Night_Wolf> Hello?
<dennister> too bad all te man pages r zipped
<ubuntu> anyone out there know how to install kubuntu on something with 64 MB ram?
<suifur> ubuntu: i'd do Xubuntu for that
<ubuntu> =?
<ubuntu> antoher distro?
<suifur> Kubuntu isn't gonna run well on 64MB of ram, if at all
<The_Night_Wolf> I know how to install it.
<flyinghippo> Ubuntu: Yes.
<suifur> ubuntu: Xubuntu is a derivative of Ubuntu, like Kubuntu, but it uses xfce window manager instaead of gnome/kde
<dennister> and yes cpk2, i haven't made any cron jobs yet...it was an error message in the original installation, but i had quite a few error messages during that installation...mostly about fonts
<suifur> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<suifur> ubuntu: ^^
<ubuntu> oh, i see
<ubuntu> but i like KDE!
<cpk2> dennister: man cron doesnt work?
<suifur> ubuntu: KDE won't run on 64 mb of ram
<ubuntu> i managed to run knoppix with it...
<suifur> ubuntu: you're pain not mine ;)
<ubuntu> and knoppix has KDE!
<suifur> as i said, your pain not mine
<suifur> you can install it
<suifur> but you'd get better performance out of Xubuntu imhjo
<ubuntu> thanks for the advice
<ubuntu> but i have kubuntu in my hands and would like to see it running on that thing
<dennister> cpk2: sorry, yes, it does work
<flyinghippo> I have a quick question.  :|
<flyinghippo> I am currently downloading the Kubuntu Alternate Installer.
<flyinghippo> Would that be able to successfully install onto a 2GB USB Flash Drive?
<ubuntu> at this very moment i'm running kubuntu from CD...
<flyinghippo> Awesome.  :D
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps o/
<flyinghippo> I could never get a dialup connection configured on Linux.  =\
<flyinghippo> I tried it on DSL.
<flyinghippo> But that didn't work.
<flyinghippo> But I've heard KPPP was very good.
<CaBlGuY> anyone else have problems with Firefox freezinup?
<suifur> nope
* suifur has been using swiftfox and firefox both comfortably
<CaBlGuY> swiftfox?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<CaBlGuY> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suifur> CaBlGuY: optimized firefox, the guy optimizes every build of firefox for each cpu arch: http://getswiftfox.com
<dennister> hmm
<CaBlGuY> Cool.
<CaBlGuY> I'll look it up..  also, I need an AVI convereter..  I need to convert some AVI flix to MPG so I can watch em at work.. :p
<CaBlGuY> anything I can use?
<hazard2> how can I get info on my system's chipset?
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  should be some kinda command for sys info hazard2 however, I don't know it.. :p
<hazard2> Wow, you're amazing!
<CaBlGuY> suifur:  what version u sue?
<CaBlGuY> yes, arn't I.. :)
<CaBlGuY> !sys info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suifur> CaBlGuY: just 1.5.0-y
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm
<suifur> err -7*
<CaBlGuY> just curious if u were usin the pre 2.0 or not
<suifur> i've used it
<suifur> works well
<suifur> not as stable
<CaBlGuY> stable?
<suifur> but it works
<CaBlGuY> ahh ok
<suifur> i tend to stick with release versions
<suifur> i'm not much of a bleeding edge kinda guy ;)
<CaBlGuY> cause I been usin 2.5 in winblowz for a while..
<suifur> i do a lot of work on my laptop so i dont have the time or patience to deal w/ unstable software
<CaBlGuY> I kinda like to try out the beta stuff..  see how it works..
<CaBlGuY> I understand
<CaBlGuY> U know of any AVI converters I can use in Linux?
<suifur> CaBlGuY: if i had my desktop here i'd do it more but th elaptop has to work so i can get work done lol
<suifur> CaBlGuY: avi converters...
<suifur> hmmm
<CaBlGuY> yepper.
<hazard2> Cab|Guy: mplayer/mencoder
<CaBlGuY> puter at work sux..  so I gotta make sure everything is MPG..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<suifur> CaBlGuY: try 'Konverter'
<CaBlGuY> suifur:  k
<shulman> how do I format a usb hard drive to ext3? I want to use it as a backup drive
<CaBlGuY> shulman:  thumbdrive?
<shulman> CaBIGuY: no, it's a USB hard drive I put together.
<suifur> CaBlGuY: kavi2svcd is another
<CaBlGuY> Ahh   well, can u see it in your services?   if so, you should be able to just select it andf format form there
<CaBlGuY> k suifur thanks.. ;)
<suifur> CaBlGuY: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kavi2svcd/
<shulman> CaBlGuY: I can see the drive, I formatted it in FAT32 and NTFS on my windows machine to make sure that it worked. they mount automatically and I'd like to destroy the old partitions  and create one large partition on the drive
<unix_infidel> hah, suifur which laptop did you end up getting?
<suifur> unix_infidel: got a dell e1505
<JacksLivr> evening all: when i installed kubuntu, there was a nifty partiion manager that let me resize my HD partitions so i did not have to blow away my XP install. i need to resize a partition on a smartmedia card and qtparted will not let me resize it. is the one kubuntu used a different one that i can try?
<suifur> works well w/ kubuntu, everything detected on install
<suifur> unix_infidel: wishing i'd gotten a macbook pro instead but the 'rents wouldn't spend the extra 200 on it
<unix_infidel> suifur: wishing you had gotten a tablet.
<suifur> unix_infidel: i don't like tablets, neat idea, not my thing though
<unix_infidel> 16x10 res?
<suifur> yup
<suifur> Super WXGA+ screen so its like having a real CRT for a monitor
<suifur> the monitor itself on this laptop is beautiful lol
<unix_infidel> yea.  its a desktop replacement for sure.
<suifur> unix_infidel: http://zacbrown.org/temp/kubuntu-6.06.png
<unix_infidel> hah, math nerd.
<suifur> this laptop is somewhere between ultra-mobile and desktop replacement, its slightly thicker than a macbook pro and about the same weight
<unix_infidel> how many pounds?
<suifur> 5.5 with smaller bat, bout 5.8 w/ bigger
<unix_infidel> honestly, OS X isnt what its cracked up to be.
<suifur> i like it
<suifur> i have a mac mini too
<suifur> i enjoy it, i don't use it like a typical osx user though
<suifur> i use it like a bsd user does lol
<suifur> my mac mini's all hacked up w/ extra stuff i did to it so it really doesn't act or feel like OSX, as in its got a lot more console showing
<unix_infidel> heh, its easy enough to throw a console on a mac, i just dont see what else it really had to offer.
<JacksLivr> evening all: when i installed kubuntu, there was a nifty partiion manager that let me resize my HD partitions so i did not have to blow away my XP install. i need to resize a partition on a smartmedia card and qtparted will not let me resize it. is the one kubuntu used a different one that i can try?
<unix_infidel> granted, i use macs all the time.
<suifur> unix_infidel: i like mac's aesthetic appeal personally and im a fan of aqua lol
<CaBlGuY> I just got my thinkpad 760 EL running with winblowz 98 about a week ago.. :p
<unix_infidel> suifur: HAH. when i think aesthetics i think a wm and when i think WM / X i think what else is this useful for besides spawning shells.
<suifur> unix_infidel: im also a bigger fan to be honest of the bsd ideals... though i like linux too but i think the bsd concept is stronger in terms of stability
<suifur> unix_infidel: i'd be using desktopbsd on this laptop if the wireless drivers were better than beta right now
<suifur> unix_infidel: well i like my hardware to be pretty too, thats the aesthetics i was talking about ;)
<suifur> granted my dell looks nice, but not as nice my g/f's macbook pro lol
<unix_infidel> suifur: mini-pci is cheap. get a real mans card, cisco aironet :)
<suifur> unix_infidel: lol, well in linux the ipw3945 abg card works beautifully so im content w/ this
<unix_infidel> lol, you said you wanted to run BSd :)
<suifur> i dont know what this laptop has, its not a full pcmcia slot, its like half that length
<suifur> never encountered it b4 this laptop b4
<unix_infidel> btw a lot of the BSD devs run thinkpads.
<suifur> and i dont know much about laptops in comparison to desktops
<suifur> well i got a deal on the dell, hence why i have it :)
<unix_infidel> how much?
<suifur> the dell would've been 2700 dollars w/ everything i added, but i got 40% on it
<suifur> only payed like 1740 about
<unix_infidel> sounds about average for the specs.
<unix_infidel> its one of the more popular models, really good *nix compatibility.
<suifur> yup
<suifur> 2ghz Duo, 2 gigs of ram, 100 gig SATA, nice screen, x1400 mobility 256 meg vid, a/b/g wireless, bluetooth
<suifur> list goes on
* suifur isn't looking forward to studying for spanish exam
<unix_infidel> hah, warranty?
<suifur> yah, i think like 2 eyars
<suifur> years8
<unix_infidel> youll extend it after the first 1.5. guaranteed.
<suifur> unix_infidel: nah had 2 dell laptops b4 this and never had problems
<suifur> unix_infidel: woulda gotten the IBM cept i'm a fan of widescreen so i didn't find an IBM i really wanted
<suifur> out of the laptops my family has owned, we've never had problems w/ dells, lots of probs with hp's/compaq's
<unix_infidel> its a matter of numbers really, if you're the #1 vendor of all the ODM distribs in the world.....the rest is obvious.
<CaBlGuY> k, im out now, I got swiftfox all installed and seems to run fine..  ttyl suifur   o/
<suifur> later CaBlGuY
<m4x1mum> is there a good bandwidth limitter? i tried trickle but the bandwidth goes up and down all the time not really working
<lguilherme> boa noite estou querendo instalar minha web cam pc cam 550 d creative no kubuntu linux que acabei de instalar
<lguilherme> mas nao consigo
<lguilherme> alguem pode me ajudar?
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LjL> [03:11]  [Notice]  -flyinghippo- You have added a point, resulting in 309 since 04/29/06!
<LjL> ?
<lguilherme> obrigado
<flyinghippo> Oh.
<flyinghippo> That's some stupid script I made a long time ago.
<flyinghippo> Heheh.
<flyinghippo> I forgot I had it.
<LjL> oh :)
<LjL> well i'm glad i have 309 points :P
<flyinghippo> It's kind of like a ...
<flyinghippo> Ticker?
<LjL> karma-measurer?
<flyinghippo> It was originally "!point" and "!score".
<flyinghippo> But someone demanced !pt and !sc.
<LjL> ooh i see
<flyinghippo> No
<flyinghippo> IT's just this thing that adds up.
<soulrider> is there a hotkey to open a konsole ?
<suifur> soulrider: ummm you can do alt+spacebar then type konsole
<soulrider> i know
<soulrider> but im using beryl
<soulrider> and katapult with its shadow looks kinda glitchy
<soulrider> i also got yakuake
<LjL> try alt+f2 then
<soulrider> but i got a panel on top
<soulrider> and it covers my text
<logankoester> I just installed kubuntu and I need it configured for my audio and video devices via remote access. $25usd via paypal - anyone interested should pm me. thanks :)
<LjL> soulrider: or you can also go to the Keyboard Shortcut applet in the control panel and set a shortcut
<soulrider> ahh, thats what i wanted LjL
<soulrider> =)
<suifur> Anyone else having issues with amaroK forgetting your collections?
<morghanphoenix> Only when I had it on an external hdd
<soulrider> err, ig toa  starnge problem. I see an icon on my desktop i wanna delete but when it ry to delete it it sais it doesnt exist
<soulrider> and go there using the conosle and i see nothing
<soulrider> ls has no output
<suifur> morghanphoenix: ah, thats what i have
<suifur> morghanphoenix: ok, good to know its not just me
<morghanphoenix> You got udev rules written?
<morghanphoenix> And the 1.4 amarok?
<BluesKaj> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<morghanphoenix> suifur?
<suifur> morghanphoenix: err sorry
<suifur> morghanphoenix: udev rules?
<ubuntu> WOW, people!
<ubuntu> Kubuntu is really nice
<suifur> morghanphoenix: i've got... amaroK 1.3.9 and no udev rules written...
<morghanphoenix> you'll have to get someone else to help you there, but if you have amarok 1.4 with proper udev rules written for the device it should work fine.
<morghanphoenix> ah, external libraries started in 1.4
<suifur> oh ok
<suifur> well i won't worry abou tit
<morghanphoenix> even if your device is set up right it won't work unless you upgrade
* suifur ponders if amaroK 1.4 is in backports...
<morghanphoenix> not sure, but source-o-matic and automatix both have it.
<suifur> source-o-matic?
<morghanphoenix> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<suifur> interesting
<morghanphoenix> gives you a new sources list for /etcc/apt/sources.list
<suifur> been a while since i was on ubuntu lol
<morghanphoenix> kubuntu is ubuntu, works just fine here too.
<suifur> well yah i mean that in general
<morghanphoenix> ARGH! You want a workout? Try running slackware!
<xavier> hi .. i installed xgl and compiz on my kubuntu today .. now kde crashes taking kubuntu along with it whenever i login :( i am using fail safe mode right now .. what do i do?
<morghanphoenix> I can't get amarok to run because libofa, which I just installed, isn't there.
<logankoester> Guess no one is interested - can anyone point me toward a tutorial for configuring X to use the right video driver?
<xavier> hi .. i installed xgl and compiz on my kubuntu today .. now kde crashes taking kubuntu along with it whenever i login :( i am using fail safe mode right now .. what do i do?
<logankoester> xavier: you already said that
<morghanphoenix> yours not listed in the xorg config?
<xavier> oops
<logankoester> morghanphoenix: who are you talking to?
<xavier> my windows do not have any borders .. nor title bars
<suifur> morghanphoenix: i used to run slack in the past :). Looks like backports has amarok 1.4 so we'll see where that gets me
<morghanphoenix> you
<logankoester> morghanphoenix: that's correct. It's using a driver called vesa, I have onboard intel video
<morghanphoenix> laptop?
<logankoester> yeah
<morghanphoenix> ugh
<morghanphoenix> not sure how to help you on that one, laptop video configs confuse me
<momal> xavier: come into #beryl
<jontec_> I want to use remote desktop connection to control my windows computer across the room (yes I'm lazy, but that's not the point) how do I do it? I am one of those home/home office networks
<jontec_> I can access the computer from samba
<jontec_> but it won't work with the ip address
<Martijn81> jontec_: you could install tightvncserver on the other box, and control it with tightvnc from your pc, not sure how long you are able to re-use the set password on the server though
<yogisg> hi again
<jontec_> gracias. I was hoping it would work innately. :(
<yogisg> kde says that my screen resolution problem (cant change it)  has to do somethin with a corrupted update etc. anynone know the package i have to reinstall?
<Martijn81> jontec_: might be, i am not saying it doesn't
<yogisg> i am reinstalling the kde core i hope it helps
<hazard2> Hey, RogueJediX you there?
<yogisg> yeehaw working xD
<yogisg> i  am using linux fot 2 hours now and i frikkin love it..
<suifur> yogisg: good ot hear :)
* suifur has used linux for 6 years and friggin loves it
<yogisg> i mean cmon... apt is so superior... im mean oh my god its just unbeliveable
<yogisg> wuhuu^
* momal on 5th year of using linux... and can't wait till windows dis :)
<momal> dies*
<yogisg> ok error 11 is kinda disturbing but who cares xD
<yogisg> windows ll die when vista is out
<yogisg> i hope..
<suifur> momal: well look no further than Vista, with all the crap flying about over the DRM Kernel and what not its only a matter of time...
<yogisg> the last thin i need is a mac skin... :\   oh and cedega for miranda ^^
<momal> hehe... all of vista effects are copyed from everything else... get somthing new >_<
<yogisg> to bad theres no linux build
<yogisg> yeah especially mac (i mean hello the "bubble" logo??)
<suifur> yogisg: look hard enough on kde-look.org and you'll find enough stuff to make your kde desktop look like a mac;)
<yogisg> Yay :D
<yogisg> *dancin* ^ ^       and the community is just great
<yogisg> its five o clock in the mornin and im just to happy to sleep
<yogisg> who was the command for searching with apt?
<yogisg> how
<suifur> apt-cache search <string>
<yogisg> ahhh cache! darn
<yogisg> anything else   apt-"thing" ?
<suifur> apt-cache             apt-extracttemplates  apt-key
<suifur> apt-cdrom             apt-ftparchive        apt-sortpkgs
<suifur> apt-config            apt-get
<suifur> there you go
<suifur> most won't be useful to the normal user though
<yogisg> :D  dont care i need knowledge :)
<yogisg> thx ^
<yogisg> ok but now its gettin tooo late imgoin to sleep bye ^^
<Pinguinito> hi, ive a problem with qemu, ive tried qemu channel but everybody is ZZzzZzzzZ or just away
<Pinguinito> somebody :D?
<shadowhywind> its mostly quiet in here too,
<Pinguinito> yup
<hazard2> ARRGGGHHHHH!!! (death)
<Pinguinito> well my prob is that the emulation is very poor, i mean, im sharing 400MB of RAM, ive a 3000+ and qemu looks like im running a P1 with 16MB
<danny500> I need help, useing Quake 2
<danny500> can any one help?
<hazard2> where did Quake 2?! I remember quake 2!
<hazard2> I always liked map SPACE
<danny500> yeah it's a good map but I can't figure out how to use it on linux
<danny500> I have the win32 cd rom version
<hazard__> what can't you use? (this is the same hazard)
<hazard__> is there a q2 binary thing?
<danny500> I don't know
<hazard__> (because I know you can get the full version of win32 Q2 using the w32 demo and the mac version's game files)
<hazard__> How are you trying to run it....?
<coreymon77> !seen ceros
<ubotu> I last saw ceros (n=user@c-68-49-247-245.hsd1.va.comcast.net) 9h 39m 58s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<danny500> I was using wine
<hazard__> I don't know how to use wine, sorry, I can't help you.
<danny500> but that don't work
<momal> I think there is a q2 linux binarary somewhere you just copy the pak files over to.. there is one for q3 as well... try googling
<momal> !quake2
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<momal> :D
<momal> <3 that bot
<hazard2> cool
<danny500> I keep finding linux patchs that enable you to play it on linux but I can't figure out how to do it
<danny500> oh well I'll eventually find out, it's just that I want to play online with it so bad
<danny500> know what I mean lol
<danny500> well cya later
<Pinguinito> Cedega?
<Pinguinito> well hes gone
<Pinguinito> im still having my qemu prob :D
<logankoester> So can anyone explain what I need to do to get X using the proper drivers for my onboard intel card? I don't think there's anything more frustrating than an 800x600 display
<unix_infidel> Pinguinito: any specific reason why you're using qemu?
<unix_infidel> i find vmware much faster.
<Pinguinito> im triying to install different OS
<unix_infidel> Pinguinito: you can do that with vmware.
<coreymon77> me too
<intelikey> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<momal> yea vmware is good :D.. you can use it for free legally as well :)
<Pinguinito> vmware is free?
<Hawkwind> Pinguinito: Yes
<Pinguinito> ah
<Hawkwind> Pinguinito: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<Pinguinito> lets see
<warren> the player is free - the server isn't
<coreymon77> well depends
<unix_infidel> server is free as well.
<coreymon77> actually
<coreymon77> yes it
<coreymon77> is
<Hawkwind> warren: Server is free too
<unix_infidel> or rather, license to the server is free.
<Pinguinito> can i run my qemu images on vmware?
<warren> wow - how are they making money then?
<coreymon77> you download the trial of vmware workstation, create yout vm, and then use it with the free vmware player
<unix_infidel> warren: the market situation in virtualization is rather complex right now.
<Hawkwind> No need for all that though really
<Pinguinito> its apt-getting :P
<thul_> I have a question, I have installed freebsd.. and have the kubuntu cd. Is it possible to copy parts of the kubuntu cd over to another partition, add it too the boot-mgr and just boot?
<unix_infidel> warren: VMware server is actually a successor to GSX Server.
<momal> you can use the vmserver to create vm's to use in vmplayer so :)
<unix_infidel> just make sure you have adequate memory :)
<linuxkid2> I can't use smb by putting in the computer name, I have to use IP address. I have DNS, might that be a factor?
<warren> used vmware on windows at work at while a go - cost a fortune - suprised its free - but I suppose giving stuff away worked for m$
<linuxkid2> Doesn't effect the Windows computers
<unix_infidel> warren: MSDN is a totally different concept.
<thul_> hmm
<thul_> i guess not:P
<Pinguinito> forgive me if im asking something that is answered everywhere but what are the main differences between vmware and qemu?
<axel> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<warren> fair enough (goes quiet)
<flaccid> linuxkid2: NetBT
<linuxkid2> flaccid: what's that?
<flaccid> netbios
<thul_> any tips?
<linuxkid2> flaccid: I know that netbios is the Windows protocol, but I think maybe Linux is searching for NetBT names in DNS, where there not.
<flaccid> enable netbios
<Pinguinito> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<linuxkid2> flaccid: enable?
<flaccid> dns proxy = no
<flaccid> join #samba and learn from samba.org
<linuxkid2> flaccid: where? How?
<linuxkid2> I might do that for my Debian server, but not my Kubuntu client.
<mando> hello everyone
<flaccid> linuxkid2: you have no internal dns server do you
<linuxkid2> flaccid: I do. It's that Debian server.
<flaccid> linuxkid2: well if your dns is set properly you don't need netbios or wins
<mando> ok if anyone remembers i was asking about the buffer i/o bad block errors i get
<thul_> I have the "kubuntu 6.06.1 Dapper Drake" cd
<mando> hdd regenerator fixed a couple of bad sectors and that solved it
<thul_> i just want to be able to boot it on my external, is it possible to just copy stuff from the cd directly onto the external from inside freebsd?
<linuxkid2> flaccid: it's just dnsmasq, not bind. I didn't want to bother with the big boy.
<flaccid> ok
<mando> but kubuntu takes alot of time loading though.. specially at the checking file system phaze
<mando> i have a 60 smth GB fat32 drive
<mando> is it normal for the check at startup to take that much time?
<mando> like 1 minute
<Pinguinito> well vmware is installed
<linuxkid2> flaccid ?
<Rapidwolve> Is it possible to install gnome on kubuntu
<flaccid> linuxkid2: what do you want?
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<axel> i prefer gnome
<Pinguinito> some tip of how to run my imgs?
<linuxkid2> flaccid: oh, I just don't know how to get kubuntu to forget about DNS for the NetBT names.
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: Type that into Konsole
<Rapidwolve> ?
<thul_> hmm
<thul_> i guess not:P
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: Yes
<flaccid> linuxkid2: forget about dns for the NetBT. i don't understand
<linuxkid2> flaccid: or should all the NetBT names match the DNS names? they don't.
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: Thank you
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: What is it supposed to say?
<flaccid> linuxkid2: you need name resolution of some sort. whether its wins, netbios or dns, it doesnt matter (as long as its configured correctly)
<Rapidwolve> All it asks for is my password then nothing happens
<linuxkid2> flaccid: what's correctly?
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: It'll install everything for you
<mando> where can i download software?
<Hawkwind> mando: Use sudo apt-get install <package> from a terminal
<flaccid> as in the configuration is correct. if its not, it won't work.
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind nothing happened?
<Rapidwolve> x.x
<Rapidwolve> its not working
<mando> no i mean how can i find packages. i want to download gimp and mozilla for example
<momal> mando: or use adept if you want a gui
<Rapidwolve> it asks for a password and thats it
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: It helps if you paste the errors to http://pastebin.ulteo.us and give us the resulting URL
<flaccid> linuxkid2: you need to cite something specific, otherwise i can't help
<Rapidwolve> Its not an error, Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: Not with sudo it shouldn't
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind, Nothing happens
* suifur eats Hawkwind's hand
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<martalli_> You can use aptitude from the command line if you wqant an interface like synaptic, adept, etc.
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: That should not ask for a password
<linuxkid2> flaccid: I get that, but what does correctly mean? I have a computer that is called family-desktop.local in DNS, and GFAM in NetBT and I can't connect to it.
<momal> Hawkwind: if he has a root pw set it will :p
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: I copied and pasted
<Hawkwind> momal: No it won't
<mando> ok thanks
<flaccid> linuxkid2: yes. why can't you connnect to it. i can't read minds..
<Hawkwind> momal: I have a root account enabled and sudo does not ask for a password on Ubuntu, Kubuntu
<linuxkid2> flaccid: sorry I wasn't specific enough. So the DNS and Windows names have to match?
<Hawkwind> Rapidwolve: So try entering your users password ?
<momal> Hawkwind: ,... if I type sudo anywhere it asks me for my root password ?
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: Yes
<Rapidwolve> Hawkwind: No password also works
<Hawkwind> momal: Heh, sorry.  I was thinking of something different
<Rapidwolve> ohhh nvermind
<Rapidwolve> you were right i had to enter my password
<Rapidwolve> lol sorry and thanks
<flaccid> linuxkid2: i would recommend it. they don't have to. but then you need to rely on netbios or wins for the ones that don't and you probably don't want that.
<linuxkid2> flaccid: okay, thanks.
<martalli_> momal - it will ask for your password the first time, but then you have a few minutes to keep going weithout getting asked for a password when you sudo
<Hawkwind> momal: I forgot I have sudo set to never ask for a password since this is a single user box
* Hawkwind Stomps on suifur's head
<flaccid> linuxkid2: if you can show error output from using smbclient . i can help from there.
<Pinguinito> !
<momal> Hawkwind: hehe.. martalli_: yea but first time it didn't do anything for him... which I think the pw didn't go in :p
<Pinguinito> hey
<linuxkid2> flaccid: Segmentation fault
<intelikey> Hawkwind root jr. with no passwd ???     why not just login as root and make it harder on the hackers  sheeez
<momal> Microsoft Access is sooo crap... why do they make us do this crap at school
<flaccid> linuxkid2: thats not good. can you ping the host??
<Pinguinito> i installed vmware, now what's next ?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: It's a single user system that is not accessible to the outside at all
<martalli_> If you have a sudo account and then create a second account, it won't let you sudo form the second account (unless you've been fiddling).  Maybe this is the guys problem
<flaccid> momal: because it is m$
<Hawkwind> Pinguinito: Run it
<momal> intelikey: HAHAHAHA... I think he would have it safened up :p
<linuxkid2> flaccid: yes. it's right next room.
<dude> guys, can u suggest an ftp program for kubuntu
<unix_infidel> momal: so what?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: This box is totally within the network, and there is no ssh, ftp or anything like that running to get into it from the outside :)
<unix_infidel> you know you can interoperate b/w mysql and access right?
<coreymon77> guys
<suifur> dude: if you're comfortable with command  line, then ncftp
<Pinguinito> Hawkwind: need to do somthing special?
<flaccid> linuxkid2: smbclient -NL //hostname and also smbclient -NL //ipaddress <--- do they both return seg fault ?
<linuxkid2> dude: konqueror's allright.
<momal> flaccid: typical my teacher yesterday was like damn school I have been teaching this crap for 4 years and its boring as hell.
<coreymon77> i hquick question about the new firefox
<Pinguinito> i get bash: vmware: orden no encontrada
<Hawkwind> !vmware
<momal> unix_infidel: eh?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Hawkwind> Pinguinito: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Pinguinito> that means "command not found"
<flaccid> momal: access has no place in IT anymore. fullstop.
<flaccid> brb
<martalli_> linuxkid2 - the newer versions of konquerer are great
<unix_infidel> momal: you were complaining about MS Access
<momal> flaccid: yea... i know so why the hell they still teach it >_<
<martalli_> after running automatix, konq shows videos from cnn and other little bits
<unix_infidel> most OSS DMBS offer interoperability with MS Access
<unix_infidel> or rather, "claim"
<mando> ok it says mozilla is installed already
<mando> how do i run it
<momal> mando: look in your K menu under internet
<momal> should be there
<mando> not there
<mando> only konquerer
<linuxkid2> flaccid: yes on hostname, some weirder stuff on ip address. It says the called name is not present.
<Lam_> how do i stop kubuntu from saving the last username on startup?
<martalli_> then look in usr/sbin
<mando> whats an executable file for linux?
<dude> guys how about terminal client for kubuntu
<Kyral> Konsole
<martalli_> look in /usr/sbin for mozilla
<Pinguinito> Hawkwind: i downloaded it via apt-get, ive read the web but it doesnt explain anithing to me
<Hawkwind> Pinguinito: In a terminal type:  vmwa(hit the tab key)
<momal> mando: K menu> run command> put in mozilla and if it runs.. it works.. probly just kde hasn't updated to show in the menu
<Hawkwind> Pinguinito: Run it, follow the screen
<linuxkid2> mando: there's no specific extension. shell scripts are .sh, but their text-based.
<Pinguinito> vmware-config-network.pl  vmware-ping
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: run kcontrol, go to system administration -> login manager
<linuxkid2> mando, but shell scripts don't have to be .sh . most executables have no extension.
<martalli_> mando - if it has the executable attribute marked, linux will try to run it
<mando> ok thanks
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: or run system administration from kmenu->advanced->login manager
<martalli_> but if the file is not in the executable path (even if it is in the active directory) you have to specify the path, eg. "./myscript.sh"
<Pinguinito> Hawkwind: im running a 64bit version uf kubutu
<neoncode> How do I set a single command to run on logon of just my account?
<dennister> hi pps
<Pinguinito> maybe....
<martalli_> Is the 64 bit version truly faster than the 32 bit version?
<dennister> hey hawkwind, how r ya?
<LeeJunFan> neoncode: you can put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<linuxkid2> neoncode: rc.local or ~/.kde/Autostart
<momal> neoncode: /home/username/.kde/Autostart/ any file in there with +x permissions can
<linuxkid2> LeeJunFan: beat me to the punch
<momal> lol
<Lam_> LeeJunFan: thanks
<neoncode> Right, Thank you.
<dennister> is anyone else having trouble with the plf repositories?
<Pinguinito> martalli_: its not big deal, i dont "feel" a big difference i find them very similar
<LeeJunFan> linuxkid2: well I am Lee Jun Fan :p  -- Bruce Lee
<linuxkid2> lol
<mando> when i search for gimp it cant be found
<mando> how is that
<LeeJunFan> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2712 kB, installed size 7648 kB
<mando> doesnt it like search online or something?
<mando> i mean adept
<LeeJunFan> mando: when you installed did you have networking working during install?
<linuxkid2> mando: searching with Adept? Aptitude?
<mando> no i dont believe i had it working
<LeeJunFan> mando: your sources are probably not configured correctly.
<LeeJunFan> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linuxkid2> mando: adept just searches the local cache, you have to update that first.
<dennister> guess not...can someone help me fix these repositories pls? (I've never had probs with them br; can't understand it)
<mando> thank you!
<dennister> LeeJunFan: r u free at the moment...I've seen u helping so many people u seem to really know what ur doing
<linuxkid2> anybody else here use the fish:// kioslave? it's pretty cool.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: I did stay at a holliday in express last night. :p
<LeeJunFan> dennister: what you need?
<LeeJunFan> inn
<flaccid> linuxkid2: outside scope of this channel. join #samba. most likely the server's samba config that is the problem.
<dennister> heheheh...i have a clean install here, and can't seem to get the plf repositories configured properly
<linuxkid2> flaccid: ok. I can't get that thing to do a no-password printer either. thanks for the channel.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: afraid I've never used them myself. But you can pastebin your sources and I'll take a look.
<Pinguinito> ok it was vmplayer
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<flaccid> linuxkid2: np. i recommend learning samba properly so then you know what your config is actually doing. samba is a hugely configurable server that can use a lot of protocols.
<linuxkid2> flaccid: I tried swat on the server, but it doesn't work for some reason. It just times out.
<linuxkid2> used to work
<flaccid> sounds like you have issue
<dude> what is the best radio streaming player in kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> linuxkid2: you don't have any firewall blocking swat's port do you?
<linuxkid2> LeeJunFan: that's probably it.
<LeeJunFan> 901 or 902 or some such thing.
<linuxkid2> 901
<LeeJunFan> 901
<linuxkid2> guarddog
<dennister> LeeJunFan: ok, it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26828/
<flaccid> linuxkid2: if thats the case you want wanna check that your samba server isn't blocking any samba ports
<dennister> hi flaccid :)
<mando> ok i got the new source.list
<mando> how do i use it?
<linuxkid2> flaccid: iptables isn't running on that.
<flaccid> linuxkid2: i'll help you in #samba if you want
<linuxkid2> mando: put it in /etc/apt/ and run apt-get update
<linuxkid2> flaccid: k
<mando> ok thanks
<LeeJunFan> dennister: where did you get that source from? the easysource says plf is : deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<dennister> i did a google search for it...this is a mirror site
<LeeJunFan> dennister: try removing the pool from your sources
<mando> cannot write to file :S
<LeeJunFan> ie, just deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<LeeJunFan> and from the other lines as well.
<dennister> i didn't have the word pool at first...but I had errors then, 2, added the pool as per the directories on the site
<mando> ok took care of it :D
<mando> cool working :D fetching updates
<LeeJunFan> dennister: The dist tree includes pool your source will expect to find pool, dists, project inside it. So if you use pool as the top level dir for the repos it's not going to find the rest of the stuff.
<andresmujica> hi! i've upgraded to kde 3.5.5 but it broke kicker.. it`s not starting anymore...
<dennister> ok...trying to get into ur link...hold on
<dennister> i can't get into ur link...tried doing peelbacks and all the ubuntu directory has is a readme page
<mando> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LeeJunFan> dennister: what kind of error do you get when you run apt-get update?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i have a question about the new firefox
<LeeJunFan> dennister: a lot of 3rd party repos put index pages in the dirs so you can't see the file tree, instead you get a page. Personally I find that annoying, but owell.
<dennister> "Failed to fetch"...404 Not Found
<dennister> yes, even though my sources.list page does not have the word 'dists' in the path, apt-get and synaptic stick it in there
<coreymon77> in dapper
<dennister> i guess i need another site/source for the plf repositories
<LeeJunFan> dennister: yeah, that's normal - that's giving you the entire path.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: yeah, I just tried with the link easysource gave - the Packages files are not found.
<dennister> unfortuantely, they move around fairly often, sites stop providing these packages is what I've found
<dennister> or found over the last 6 weeks, anyway
<LeeJunFan> This project is now in dormant state, as the plf/ubuntu team resigned due
<LeeJunFan> to lack of time. If you want more detail or want to help, please contact
<LeeJunFan> misc, either on irc ( #plf@irc.freenode.net ), or send a email on
<LeeJunFan> misc at zarb.org .
<LeeJunFan> crap sry.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: that's in a README file from the plf repos - apparently there isn't a plf (at least for ubuntu) any more.
<LeeJunFan> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<andresmujica> hi! i've upgraded to kde 3.5.5 but it broke kicker.. it`s not starting anymore...
<LeeJunFan> andresmujica: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and try again.
<dennister> LeeJunFan: that link from ubotu is the one i used to get to the first mirror...i even used the public key from that page
<LeeJunFan> andresmujica: if that doesn't work then rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker/
<momal> andresmujica: if still no luck try run kicker via console and look at its output
<LeeJunFan> dennister: plf for ubuntu is gone. So you aren't going to be able to get it working, they gave up.
<intelikey> what is the latest windows release  (don't rant)   ?
<LeeJunFan> XP
<LeeJunFan> vista will be soon.
<intelikey> k ty
<sonsay> hi
<sonsay> :ciao:
<dennister> actually, they released other variants of xp that I have: 64-bit Edition and Media Center Edition
<dennister> both are crap
<Dr_willis> Amazing how Apple is able to have 1 version of OS-X.. or is there an actual server version?
<dennister> even xp is crap...we've had it for almost 3 yrs
<momal> win 3.11 was the bet :p
<momal> best*
<coreymon77> is there a repo with firefox rc2 yet?
<Dr_willis> GEOS
<LeeJunFan> Uninstalled sitting in the trash can is the best version of windows.
<dennister> LeeJunFan: k, i edited 'pool' out of sources.list, now I only get one error, so I'll take that line right out
<LeeJunFan> dennister: doesn't matter. There is no more plf for ubuntu.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: they gave up, resigned, quit. Stopped even :)
<intelikey> no blah ?
<mando> hey
<mando> quick question
<mando> how to install xgl?
<mando> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> hey quick answer :)
<LeeJunFan> Now that's a new height of psychotic. Talking to yourself in IRC.
<mando> cool :D
<LeeJunFan> The voices in my head commune with me via the internet!
<momal> mando: ... are you wanting to run compiz from xgl ?..
<satempler> is mtp support built in to Amarok in Kubuntu ?
<satempler> or was it built without
<LeeJunFan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<satempler> because i know ./configure can configure it without
<mando> i dont really know
<momal> LeeJunFan: lol? you were thinking what i was about compiz
<mando> i want to have those cool windows effects.. like the transparency.. etc.
<momal> lol... mando come into #beryl
<satempler> is there a dcop comand  or somthing to find out what it was built with
<LeeJunFan> yeah, compiz is defunct for the most part.
<LeeJunFan> beryl is what you want.
<dennister> well, I've got one line left for the plf...and still the error
<dennister> is it possible the problem could be caused by the key?
<VanessaE> good evening all
<dennister> hi VanessaE
<LeeJunFan> dennister: read my last 4-5 messages to you. THERE IS NO MORE UBUNTU PLF. :)
<VanessaE> got a really weird issue that I'm not even sure is *ubuntu specific.
<dennister> oh shoot
<dennister> k
<satempler> there isn't
<satempler> a Ubuntu PLF
<Hawkwind> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<LeeJunFan> dennister: nope, there's a readme now that says they resigned.
<satempler> I just used the edgy one today
<mando> i cant believe gimp is as good as photoshop.. it says its only 7 mb!
<Hawkwind> There is actually.  It's still for Dapper.  Just not maintained anymore
<VanessaE> I'm creating a local repos. for our two machines here to try to save the Ubuntu servers some bandwidth.  For my machine using Dapper, the repository works perfectly. For my husband's which runs Edgy, it steadfastly refuses to use my repos. at all.  I'm 100% certain my configuration is identical on both machines.
<logankoester> gimp is good, but it's not photoshop
<Hawkwind> There is for Edgy too it seems
<mando> hmm
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: That's not true
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: the mirrors I tried were empty and just had README files saying they were not doing it any more.
<dennister> i don't understand...the packages were working..
<VanessaE> Is there something about Edgy that explicitly tells it to ignore my local repos?
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: They asked a couple months back for people to help out and take it over, and people did
<dennister> so where r the packages?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: how did you create your repos?
<dennister> i mean, I was certainly able to download the w32codecs and libdvd...earlier today
<satempler> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/
<VanessaE> (note there are two differences I can spot - there's an 01ubuntu config file on the edgy box but not mine, and mine has an apt.conf while the edgy does not)
<satempler> looks like they are there
<VanessaE> Lee: using this howto:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto#trivial-example
<dennister> I just can't get the proper repos into synaptic...yes, that's the same place I downloaded the single packages from
<satempler> and again http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/
<dennister> but there are others...my real problem is actually getting the java going properly
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: so you've just got your own packages then, not a full mirror?
<VanessaE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<VanessaE> Lee: partial mirror, just the packages our machines use.  I'm doing this for backup purposes mostly.
<dude> what is the best radio streaming player in kubuntu
<mando> !takahashi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about takahashi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> I've installed three of them by themselves, but because i did them from individual packages, and not synaptic, they're in different directories, so I can't get this howto to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<satempler> dude: try amarok
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: there's nothing in edgy that would cause it to ignore your local repos. I'm using local repos for edgy on 3 machines here, I've got i386 mirrored with debmirror
<dude> satempler: no sound
<VanessaE> Lee, maybe these details will make sense to you:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26831/
<VanessaE> the edgy repos will be especially useful once edgy is stable, then I can upgrade just using packages my husband's box has already fetched.
<VanessaE> (at which point, I guess I can retire the dapper repos. :) )
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: does apt-get update give you any error message on edgy?
<VanessaE> the only thing close to an error msg I get is "Ign:  ./ Packages"  but I see that on *both* boxes.
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: yeah, that just means that since it checked last time there've been no changes.
<VanessaE> i.e. it doesn't spit out the usual "some files couldn't be fetched" message I would expect to get
<VanessaE> Ohhhhhh k
<VanessaE> oik
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: I wonder if the contents of your Packages files are being populated correctly?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: you should be able to cd to the /data/Software/Edgy and run dpkg-scanpackages ./ /dev/null | less and see what it's generating as the content for Packages
<VanessaE> that's a good question - both files look ok to me but then again I'm not sure what to look for that would imply a break
<VanessaE> (I've viewed them with less)
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: and the edgy one has data? ie. not blank?
<VanessaE> yep
<VanessaE> it looks about the same as the one for the dapper repos.
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: and how have you determined that it's not working?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: how did you come to that conclusion?
<VanessaE> I checked first that /var/cache/apt/archives is empty on both machines
<andresmujica> hi about kicker and kde 3.5.5 issue i've just made a bug report, thanks for the suggestions they didn't worked... and a quick search for the forums lead to nowhere.. so  here is the bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66198
<VanessaE> then I apt-get remove a package like xine-ui, something I know is in the local repos.
<VanessaE> then I immediately apt-get install it
<VanessaE> the dapper box fetches it from the local repos.  The edgy box goes to an ubuntu server to fetch it.
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: ah, well. Perhaps there have been changes between dapper apt-get and edgy, or - where in the sources.list file is the line for the local repos? I think it should be at the top to be checked first.
<VanessaE> I've made absolutely sure the package in the edgy repos. is the exact package that's been downloaded from the ubuntu server (copied it over to the local repos and re-ran the update-repository-edgy script)
<hazard2> How can I restart the mouse server?
<VanessaE> the deb line is at the very top of the file on both boxes.
<hazard2> My mouse is...gone?
<VanessaE> hazard: in the text console?
<VanessaE> or in X?
<hazard2> in X
<hazard2> the mouse has vanished
<VanessaE> eh..restart X :)
<hazard2> Oh....darn...
<VanessaE> unless you run your mouse through gpm
<hazard2> I have no idea.
<intelikey> if you have no idea what gpm is then you aren't using it.
<hazard2> no, I don't know if I'm using it.
<intelikey> you're not.
<hazard2> I'm using whatever kubuntu installed
<dude> can i configure my eddesktop?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: I'm at a loss with the repository thing.
<VanessaE> Lee: told you it was weird :)
<intelikey> VanessaE apt will get from the repo that reports to have the "newest" version of *    could that have anything to do with it ?
<Manyfold> how can i allow applications to change the bpp of the display?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: try apt-cache showpkg [package]  for one in your local repos.
<VanessaE> intelikey, that was my first thought
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: that should show you the paths to the packages it's aware of.
<VanessaE> one sec.
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: you may want to pipe that to grep "File:"
<intelikey> i.e. package kde-core may appear in  "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"  "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"  "local"   the one in updates will be the one it gets.
<VanessaE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26835/
<VanessaE> there ya go - it looks like it IS referencing my local repos.  but this is an example of a program which I explicltly allowed it to download, then I ran that update script and tried the test again, just to rule out the file-is-newer possibility
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: well, it sees it fine.
<dude> how do i  create shorcut keys for an specific application?
<intelikey> khotkeys ?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: I have no idea why it would choose to install from the internet over your local file, maybe on the edgy machine you should try putting your local repos line at the bottom of sources.list just to see if apt's behavior has changed.?
<VanessaE> good idea.
<VanessaE> sec.
<VanessaE> AH HAH!
<VanessaE> that did it
<VanessaE> wait...
<intelikey> VanessaE i think that order in the sources.list used to come into play when versions were the same....  (i have dialup and used to hate it when it wanted to dl things that were on the cd.)
<dude> intelikey: yes
<LeeJunFan> although man sources.list says: It is important to list sources in order of preference, with the most preferred source listed first.
<RadiantFire> it does?
<RadiantFire> never knew that
<RadiantFire> you should have the same package in more than one repository though
<dude> what is the update manager in kuuntu
<dude> what is the update manager in kubuntu
<RadiantFire> adept_updater
<dude> intelikey: yes
<VanessaE> nope, putting that line at the end of sources.list did *not* work
<naegling23> does anyone know the keyboard shortcut to increase/decrease font size?
<andresmujica> ctrl + +
<andresmujica> ?
<VanessaE> (it pulled from the copy stored in /var/cache/apt/archives...  Which I then moved to my repos, ran the update script again, and tried the test again)
<dude> radiant: how do i create hotkeys for an specific application
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: you may have found a bug in apt for edgy. It certainly seems like it. Everything looks in order.
<VanessaE> Dude: I use KDE's input actions bit.
<dude> vanessa: where can i find that?, sorry newbie
<VanessaE> Run the KDE control center, go to Regional and Accessibility -> Input actions -> New Action and set the "Action Type field" to "Keyboard Shortcut  Command/URL"
<dude> vanessa: tnx
<intelikey> dude or in a terminal tupe khotkeys     although i'm not sure that's the app you want...   i don't have kde installed.
<VanessaE> you should be able to figure out the rest from there.
<VanessaE> Lee: ok, I was beginning to think so.  Where should I report the bug?
<dennister> k...my desktops r quite confused.with this installation
<dennister> I've now got a lot of gnome apps in my kde/kubuntu, and lots of kde apps in gnome
<dennister> how do I sort this out?
<dennister> it's really bugging me
<dennister> just edit the menus?
<VanessaE> n/m, think I found the right place
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: I don't know if it will show you any more useful information but perhaps apt-get install --print-uris xine-ui will say why your local mirror isn't being used?
<LeeJunFan> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<VanessaE> lemme try that
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if it could be something to do with md5sums or some such thing? Just too bad there isn't a more verbose option for apt to have it show why it might reject your repository.
<VanessaE> hm, that didn't do anything useful
<VanessaE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26836/
<VanessaE> it seems to know the package is already downloaded, noting the "Need to get 0B/1606kB"
<VanessaE> dammit, it's in the archives dir again.
<VanessaE> let me try that again the right way
<VanessaE> there, that time it actually showed me a URL - the webserver.
<VanessaE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26837/
<tao> I'm running Kubuntu live CD, just to check it out.  When i try to install Firefox, it fails!  Does firefox work with this?
<VanessaE> fails how?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: I wonder if you temporarily disable universe if it would get it from your local then?
<VanessaE> you shouldn't need to "install" anything if you're just using the livecd
<VanessaE> lee: lemme try it
<VanessaE> whoa..something new here
<VanessaE> nevermind, forgot to comment something out.
<VanessaE> ok, now it's willing to use my local package.
<VanessaE> 'file:///data/Software/Edgy/.//xine-ui_0.99.4-0ubuntu6_i386.deb'
<tao> its just downloads... then says, THere was an error commiting changes
<VanessaE> Lee: could the ubuntu servers be tagging things in such a way that everything online it automatically "newer" than whatever I might have locally
<Linux_Galore> toa maybe not enough space
<VanessaE> ?
<VanessaE> s/it/is/
<CraZy675> what do I have to do to get qtparted working with ntfsresize?
<Linux_Galore> toa try downloading firefox from the mozilla home page and installing it in your home directory
<tao> hmm... I'll check thanks Galore
<CraZy675> i have tried to apt-get ntfs resize but the package doesn't seem to be there
<tao> ok
<andresmujica> try apt-get install ntfs-utils
<CraZy675> nope
<CraZy675> ntfsresize is listed in my qtparted configuation
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: well, it goes by date on the FS I think. But your downloaded ones should match the ubuntu ones.
<Linux_Galore> tao: then just create a link from firefox executable in the firefox-install directory created when you unpack the file and your desktop
<Linux_Galore> on*
<VanessaE> that's what I expected
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: of course when you copy it might change, what date shows for your local xine-ui?
<VanessaE> 2006-04-29
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: same here.
<VanessaE> ok, re-enabling the universe repos. definitely breaks my local repos.
<VanessaE> (well, breaks my ability to use it)
<Linux_Galore> tao: you dont really need firefox though with kubuntu thoigh because konqueror does the same job
<Linux_Galore> tao: and you get that by default
<CraZy675> should I use qtparted or is there a better way of resizing ntfs?
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: I dunno, I think we've pretty much exhausted all possibilities other than a bug :( I guess see what comes back from the bug report.
<VanessaE> specifically, if I enable the "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" line, that's when it breaks
<CraZy675> oh the status of my ntfs drive is busy, thats weird
<J_L_Ctba> Bom dia madrugueiros(as)
<VanessaE> searching through the bug database now...
<tao> Linux_Galore: I just love firefox  :)  It my personal fav.    ok, i've downloaded it, and its running..  Thanks a lot. But its a shame that KDE couldn't install and add it to the applicaation menus  :(
<LeeJunFan> VanessaE: probably better to use the general bugs for all ubuntu, if you go into a specific release like dapper/edgy it may not be reported as specific to that dist.
<VanessaE> I'm sticking to then general area, yeah
<Hawkwind> Unfortunately konqueror doesn't do near the job firefox will as a webbrowser
<VanessaE> er, general searches even
<J_L_Ctba> Algum aqui hablas Portugus?
<Hawkwind> For instance, most of the Google stuff doesn't work in konqueror, and many many other things
<Hawkwind> IMO konqueror is a much better file manager than it is a webbrowser
<Hawkwind> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Lam_> i'm in the login manager options under system control and i can't find hte option to disable the feature that shows the last user login on start up
<Lam_> i want kde not to save that information
<tao> I have to admit, I like the functionality ok KDE, but it seems laggy & buggy compared to Gnome on Ubuntu :(
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: under convenience tab
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: preselect user
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: you will have to go to administrator mode to change it.
<Lam_> yeah i did that
<Lam_> mine is set to None
<Lam_> but it still seems to save my username
<ny0n> i need help
<Lam_> i guess it was a minor bug.  i had to click None and save it again
<ny0n> anyone around
<Lam_> thanks LeeJunFan
<ny0n> i want to get my wifi working with kubuntu
<ny0n> any help?
<andresmujica> tao: sadly you're right, but the improvement made to ubuntu is awesome. really awesome... at this point is really good so i believe that it's gonna really fien for edgy
<CraZy675> I'm totally lost, I have no idea what to type to install ntfsresize
<tao> andresmujica:  hmm, didn't realise that... I'm new to both  :)
<tao> looks like its Ubuntu for me then  :)
<andresmujica> crazy try
<LeeJunFan> CraZy675: sudo apt-get install ntfstools
<andresmujica> apt-cache search ntfs
<LeeJunFan> CraZy675: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<andresmujica> or ntfsresize
<LeeJunFan> not tools
<andresmujica> maybe it would help
<Linux_Galore> tao: well you have to understand firefox is actually gtk based so to install firefox you really need to install allot of gtk bits and pieces
<CraZy675> LeeJunFan: progs
<CraZy675> thanks
<coreymon77> guys
<tao> Linux_Galore:  Hmm, i see... but i kinda hoped that all the dependencies would be installed as well...  Can't have it all i s'pose  lol
<coreymon77> how do i make a shortcut of a file
<Linux_Galore> tao: if you download the firefox deb it wont install because of deps ie needs other packages
<tao> Linux_Galore:  I just used the "add/remove programs" in the menu
<coreymon77> how do i make a shortcut of a file?
<CraZy675> how do i update my locate db?
<Linux_Galore> tao: aaah yeah I have a feeling its because its using the CD to run stuff and the only thing writable is /home
<tao> Linux_Galore: that makes sense... although some other apps installed ok
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> I think the CD uses unionfs
<Linux_Galore> tao: there is a trick were you can use a usb thumb drive to install packages
<LeeJunFan> so it writes changes to the read only filesystems in your RAM, so you'd have to have enough free ram to install the files for firefox AND all it's deps.
<CraZy675> updatedb
<Linux_Galore> toa: then it must be a space issue with /usr then
<tao> Linux_Galore: hmm, that souds a little beyond my capabilities atm tho... I'm very new to this OS
<intelikey> "writes changes to the read only filesystems"   '/
<intelikey> LeeJunFan the live cd does use unionfs
<intelikey> ram is rw.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, well it's late and that's the best you're gonna get from me at the moment.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<intelikey> :)
<Linux_Galore> toa: if I want firefox I would have downloaded ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: you know what I meant :p
<intelikey> k sorry. i raddeled your cage...  :)
<tao> Linux_Galore: Already have  :)  I just wanted to see Kubuntu, before i made my final desicion.   I think i'll go for ubuntu simply because of the enhancements (faster interface)
<intelikey> errrr actually meant the comma after "k" not after "sorry"
<CraZy675> ok I've installed ntfsresize, how do i get qtparted or gparted to use it?
<Linux_Galore> tao: if you have a usb thumb drive copy the install file to it
<Linux_Galore> tao: depends  Ubuntu uses more ram I found than kubuntu
<tao> Linux_Galore: aaargh.. now youre messing with my mind!!  ;)
<tao> Linux_Galore: damn, now i'm undecided again!
<Linux_Galore> tao: there was a recent benchmark were they tested kde/gnome and they found kde uses less ram even when you run gnome apps in many cases
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> when did ram ussage start mattering again? :)
<tao> lol... true i suppose... i have 2gig on this box
<Linux_Galore> I found that very amusing, kde running firefox used less ram than gnome running firefox . Im like wtf
<Dr_willis> "i perfer a Light Desktop,  and i want all the XGL eye candy"    ---> sort of like "I want the Glutton Bucket - supersized.. with a diet coke"
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: one of the gnome zealots mantra's is kde used more ram than gnome and is worse when running gnome/gtk apps, the review showed thats total BS
<tao> Is there any reason why i couldn't install ubuntu... & then install KDE as well?
<Linux_Galore> gnome uses more ram when using gtk apps than kde in 70% of cases
<Linux_Galore> tao: you can install ubuntu and install the kubuntu-desktop later
<Linux_Galore> toa: work either way around
<ny0n> can i use flux box with kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> toa: kubuntu/ubuntu are the same base system
<tao> ok.... great.. then my decision is made!
<unix_infidel> ny0n: of course.
<ny0n> i'm gonna need some help setting up wifi
<ny0n> i'm installing kubuntu now to my disk
<Linux_Galore> toa: you can install kubuntu and install gnome (ubuntu-desktop) later too
<tao> Linux_Galore:  stop that!... decision made.. :p
<Dr_willis> Ive been playing with the "MatchBox" desktop/window manager. :)
<Linux_Galore> toa: I run kde as my desktop and I do use a fair few gnome apps on the same desktop
<Dr_willis> I tend to run KDE, then have a gnome session in a vnc window. :)
<Lam_> what network manager can i use to enable connection to WPA2 enabled networks?
<Steven_M> is there a samba expert in the room?
<Dr_willis> Samba is fun. :P
<Linux_Galore> tao: Im just saying, the desktop un Linux is just like any other app ie a browser, you can pick and choose with Linux and add and remove
<Dr_willis> !network-mannager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-mannager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !networkmannager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkmannager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tao> Linux_Galore: ok, thanks your opinion is appreciated, i was only kidding  :)
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Linux_Galore> toa: its a bit mind blowing you will find, Linux has no default desktop in reality, if you dont like one install another and try it
<tao> Linux_Galore: "mind blowing" is an understatement!
<Linux_Galore> tao: its all about choice
<Linux_Galore> toa so if you install ubuntu or kubuntu who cares you can install gnome/kde later, and i would recomend trying a few desktops ie even xfce (lightweight desktop)
<tao> Linux_Galore: I come from Windows... not used to choice...
<Linux_Galore> toa: if you after raw speed and a very functional desktop xfce is very good
<Linux_Galore> not as feature rich as kde and gnome but very easy to use
<Lam_> i prefer kde after using gnome for about 2 months.  that's just me though; i'm a control freak
<tao> Linux_Galore: xfce... is that "window maker"?
<Linux_Galore> tao: no
<Lam_> xfce is a desktop environment like kde and gnome
<Lam_> but it's more slim and works better on lower end systems
<Linux_Galore> tao: xubuntu set xfce as the default desktop
<Linux_Galore> tao: take a look www.xfce-look.org
<tao> Linux_Galore: checking it out now.. thanks
<Lam_> and alternatively, www.kde-look.org and gnome-look.org
<Lam_> don't ever pick a desktop environment because another one looks "ugly"
<Linux_Galore> as much as I like kde I think its not a good thing to tell a new user to stick with any set desktop, Im a try everything and see what you like person
<tao> in fairness, I am trying them out... Problem is i want something minimal, but  cos my Linux knoweldge is low, i need something that enables me to find my way around the system... so you, spells everything out for me, installs apps etc...
<Lam_> yeah i agree. i was pretty conflicted when i switched to linux and ubuntu about 2 months ago and couldn't decide
<tao> so you = you know..
<Lam_> so i just picked gnome and used it
<Lam_> imo, gnome is a little more immature than kde
<Lam_> but that's your choice
<Linux_Galore> tao: both ubuntu/kubuntu are pretty minimal (anything on a cd is these days) but for pure minimalist love you cant beat xubuntu
<Lam_> though just by starting in this channel, tao, you're already having bias since just about everyone in here uses kde
<tao> Linux_Galore: I'm amazed that they have different distros, when the only difference is the desktop.... why not just ask the user at install time which dessktop to use?
<Lam_> the desktop environment is a pretty large size
<Lam_> not possible to fit 3 desktops into a cd
<tao> oh ok
<Lam_> i mean, you can try
<Lam_> but you wouldn't get programs at installation due to it then
<Lam_> like openoffice
<Lam_> openoffice takes up about 200mbs alone
<Dr_willis> Personally Id rather have kde and gnome.. and dump openoffice. :)
<Dr_willis> and then theres the extra stuff on the live cd., :)
<Linux_Galore> tao: wont fit them all on a CD
<Linux_Galore> tao: hard enough just getting kde and a base system on a cd
<tao> i see... fair enough
<dom> there's a lot of applications that are tied into one desktop environment or the other
<ny0n> ok i need help
<ny0n> how can i get kubuntu to work with my wireless card
<Lam_> neat. didn't know networkmanager had a frontend for kde
<Lam_> thanks Dr_willis
<dom> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maryen> hi
<maryen> i need some help if possible
* maryen nudges jucato
<Dr_willis> in what area?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> ??
<maryen> cups server
* Jucato focuses on the "if possible" part of the sentence...
<Lam_> how do i add a service/program command to start up?
<Lam_> er, startup
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  what service/program
<maryen> cant add printers and gives error about ipp request failing
<Lam_> knetworkmanager
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. KDE has that .kde/autostart directory
<Jucato> sorry, I know nothing about printers... :(
<Dr_willis> maryen,  you using the CUPS web interface?
<maryen> no, cups printing system
<Lam_> ~/.kde/autostart no such directory/file
<Jucato> Lam_: make some links in  ~/.kde/Autostart
<Lam_> oh Autostart
<Lam_> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  LOOK in there. :P
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> and dont ask me why they like to uppercase the letters. :)
<maryen> Lam_: you could set the session manager to load up saved sessions and then save a session that you want your computer to start like
<ny0n> how do i get to network admin in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> maryen,  i never did get that working right with the network manager program.
<ny0n> is there a command i type?
<Dr_willis> maryen,  so what tool are you using to confogure the printers? the kde printer config tool?
<maryen> Dr_willis: i still can't get network manager working right
<maryen> Dr_willis: yes
<dom> ny0n,  System Settings from your main menu
<tao> brb.. thanks for the advice all  :)
<maryen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jarn> How do I install fants?
<dom> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<maryen> exact error reads http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26839/
<jarn> I can't install msttcorefonts.
<jarn> I already tried.
<Dr_willis> jarn,  what did you do?
<Dr_willis> maryen,  i always had issues with the kde printer config thing for my networkprinter.. i resorted to using the gnome one. :(
<Dr_willis> maryen,  its sad.. i just need to enter the ip# and port 9100 , then select HP/laserjet6l and the kde tool is just... overkill. heh heh
<maryen> know the name of the gnome printer config?
<Dr_willis> gnome-cups i think. let me check
<jarn> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Dr_willis> gnome-cups-manager
<maryen> ok
<maryen> it may have something to do with me running edgy
<maryen> oh well
<jarn> Dr_willis: I did sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ny0n> anyone using aim
<Lam_> is there a shortcut command to show hidden files like gnome's ctrl+h
<Dr_willis> jarn,  and what did it not do?
<Dr_willis> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<maryen> Dr_willis: what is the command to start the program?
<Jucato> Lam_: you can make one if you like
<Lam_> ok. good to know. thanks Jucato
<ny0n> anyone in here on aim?
<Dr_willis> maryen,    gnome-cups-manager
<ny0n> is tehre a command i can type to et my wireless card working
<Jucato> Lam_: Settings > Configure Shortcuts
<maryen> ok thanks
<maryen> ny0n: ndiswrapper :)
<maryen> ny0n: want some help getting your wireless set up?
<ny0n> yes
<maryen> ny0n: first type lspci in konsole
<ny0n> please
<ny0n> k
<ny0n> done
<maryen> ny0n: look through that list for something that says wireless
<maryen> ny0n: you're looking for the name of your card
<ny0n> got it
<ny0n> 802.11g wireless lan controller
<maryen> ok gimme a sec
<ny0n> i have something else there
<maryen> ny0n:
<jarn_> Hrm.
<ny0n> broadcom corporation BCM4318 802.11g wireless lan controler
<jarn_> Dr_willis: Okay, I added the multiverse and installed the package. It still does not show up as a font, however.
<notech> it said nothing about which chipset?
<ny0n> that's probably the one i need
<maryen> ny0n: you see the code before its name
<notech> sorry
<ny0n> yea
<maryen> ny0n: it looks like 0b:00.0 or something
<Dr_willis> jarn_,  you may need to restart the font server, or X..
<ny0n> 0000:06:00.0
<Dr_willis> jarn_,  all ive ever done was just install the package.
<maryen> remember that and then type lspci -n
<jarn_> Dr_willis: okay, thanks.
<ny0n> done
<maryen> you wanna find the code next to the one you had before
<notech> anyone know the support status of a Netgear WG311 Wireless 'g' PCI card?
<ny0n> i see it
<maryen> it looks like 14e4:4311
<maryen> copy that
<ny0n> 14e4:4318
<ny0n> done
<maryen> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List go here and use search to find that code in that list, and look to see if it matches your laptop
<maryen> this will tell you if your wireless card works with linux, and how well
<maryen> but since its a broadcom card, it should be pretty easy to get working
<ny0n> foun d it
<ny0n> so it's supported
<maryen> yes
<maryen> download the driver it lists
<rawrness> Anyone know any good dark themes?
<dude> guys, how do i adjust the quality of my audio
<unix_infidel> we are not here to support your goth lifestyle.
<ny0n> now i need to get the exe on my other computer
<unix_infidel> dude: encode at higher quality.
<maryen> rawrness: the color pallete "next' turns ubuntu into gothbuntu
<maryen> ny0n:
<gp_> how do i add projector to y kubuntu laptop
<gp_> how do i add projector to y kubuntu laptop
<ny0n> wait, boot into my windows partition...dl the driver then book bat into kubuntu?
<gp_> how do i add projector to my kubuntu laptop
<maryen> ny0n: that page has the driver file you need
<ny0n> back*
<dude> unix: when im playing my mp3's it seems that it plays a different kind of quality
<gp_> hello
<gp_> how do i add projector to my kubuntu laptop
<thoreauputic> gp_: no need to repeat
<maryen> under the entry showing your card is a link like this one probably ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/
<gp_> ok
<Dr_willis> gp_,  you could clarify what you are rambling about..
<jarn_> Dr_willis: Thanks much, it works now.
<maryen> download the driver there and skip booting to windows altogether
<ny0n> mayren, do you use aim?
<dude> hi dr_willis
<maryen> yes
<Lam_> is frontend one word or two (front end)
<Dr_willis> howdy dude
<ny0n> can i have your aim name
<maryen> jiraiya204829
<rawrness> btw dark for me as nothing to do with goth, but a screen will never  be paper so use whatever is better for your eyes.
<gp_> i need to add projector to my laptop to give presentation to my boss about saving from linux implementation
<maryen> rawrness: lol i was playing
<gp_> but my lcd projector doesnt work
<dude> Dr.Willis: why is it that when playing mp3 in kubuntu, the quality is different from Xp
<gp_> with kubuntu
<gp_> i need to add projector to my laptop to give presentation to my boss about saving from linux implementation
<gp_> but my lcd projector doesnt work
<Dr_willis> gp_,  you are plugging it into the vga output of the laptop eh?  what is your video card.
<gp_> yes
<Dr_willis> dude,  no idea.. they are the same for me.
<Dr_willis> dude,  sound card driver issues perhaps.
<dude> Dr_Willis: so i should install the right sound card driver?
<morghanphoenix> what's the package name required to compile from source
<Dr_willis> gp_,  most likely you will need to install either the ati or nvidia drivers ( if you have one of those) and enalble the  dual monitor features
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<flaccid> !syslinux > flaccid
<dude> Dr_Willis: and when im using amarok, there's no sound
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<maryen> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> dude,  its possible the drivers for your card are just a little flakey.  amarok may need some extra packages to play mp3's
<gp_> ok
<gp_> ok
<dude> Dr_Willis: where should i download that xtra pacKage?
<morghanphoenix> I always forget package names when I switch distros and come back to one I used before.
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnaome) ?
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnaome) ?
<flaccid> !mcopy > flaccid
<dude> tnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcopy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> gp_,  is your return/keys messed up that you put everything twice?
<gp_> yes
<Dr_willis> dude,  i also recall the KUBUNTU web site faq mentions some packages/mp3 support
<gp_> yes
<dude> ok
<morghanphoenix> I hate fresh installs, no lame, no libdvdcss, no xine extra codecs.
<morghanphoenix> And I always seem to forget I haven't installed them yet
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnome) ?
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnome) ?
<morghanphoenix> depends on what you have going
<rawrness> how exatcly do you use .kth i click it box thingy appears to be loading then it disapears  how do i applie it?
* Dr_willis wonders what a .kth is/
<rawrness> extention.
<Jucato> .kth = KDE Theme Manager file
<Jucato> = practically useless unless you have everything that the .kth needs/points to already installed
<morghanphoenix> Does kubuntu have the theme manager?
<Jucato>  press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol". it's in there
<maryen> kubuntu beats ubuntu up and steals its lunch money daily
<morghanphoenix> Doesn't show up in kcontrol like it did in slackware and debian
<maryen> its under appearance morghanphoenix
<rawrness> oh thanks
<morghanphoenix> I think that's the old KDE vs Gnome debate
<cpk2> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<cpk2> thats what you want for mp3 support
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: it doesn't show up in System Settings, but it's in KControl
<Jucato> System Settings != KControl
<morghanphoenix> ah, there it is
<maryen> did you find it in system settings, or kcontrol
<AWOSDev> How do I play a MIDI through an MPU-401 compatible external keyboard?
<morghanphoenix> kcontrol
<maryen> please say system settings so that my ego may be boosted
<Jucato> maryen: in KControl only
<AWOSDev> Hey morghanphoenix!  What's up?
<Jucato> I think it's good that it's not in System Settings. like I said, it's practically useless...
<maryen> hmm so it is
<maryen> seems silly to leave it out
<maryen> oh well
<morghanphoenix> not much, lots of corrupted media files starting to piss me off.
<AWOSDev> Hehe, you have the correct codecs?
<rawrness> thanks for pointing out thelocation though
<morghanphoenix> Seems like all my jpgs are screwed
<maryen> AWOS, you wanna help me out with my cups server?
<morghanphoenix> mp3s are fine, ogg video is playing as audio
<AWOSDev> maryen, I don't really know about CUPS but what's wrong?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, are you playing it in a video compatible player (e.g. Kaffeine or VLC)?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, you try viewing those JPGs in Gwenview?
<AWOSDev> m_tadeu Hi!
<maryen> the kde version of the print manager wont work
<maryen> something about incorrect IPP
<m_tadeu> I'm trying to set my keyboard to control the sound...having no luck...can anyone help?
<morghanphoenix> yup, I think it was my slackware adventure, something got screwd up in the process of using my home directory for slackware and kubuntu both.
<morghanphoenix> jpg files corrupted, don't work in gwenview, gimp, anything
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,  the files are corrupted/wont view? or are the permissions just wrong?
<morghanphoenix> no, I've got all my permissions right.
<Dr_willis> maryen,   i normally put in the ip# and the port # of 9100 I think
<Dr_willis> maryen,  or is that for the hp-direct printing thing.. kde calls it one thing.. gnome another.
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, for some reason I view you as all-knowing when it comes to Linux hardware (and I don't know why), so I'll ask you personally, how would I play a MIDI through an MPU-401 compatible game port?  (e.g. external keyboard)
<maryen> the gnome one works fine
<rawrness> wow now all the text is half werided
<morghanphoenix> Of course all the porn is fine, just my wallpapers that are screwed.
<rawrness> new text is black while old is white
<AWOSDev> rawrness, what are you in?
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  a external midi device is one of the FEW gizmos ive never owned.
<rawrness> Konversation
<rawrness> i do think it be cause i changed all the setttings
<Dr_willis> maryen,  you can configure the thing in gnome..and  iit will be  configured for kde as well. :)
<AWOSDev> rawrness, wow, you can change colors in Konversation?  (I honestly didn't know that...)
<rawrness> it picked up my theme
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, well shoot.  ;)
<rawrness> I changed theme and it changed with it
<Dr_willis> Hmm - i just notuiced my printer was set to 300dpi.. not 600
<Dr_willis> silly low defaults! :)
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, 600dpi printer?  dang they've come along way...
<AWOSDev> My printer had the *new* 150dpi setting!
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  its over 1o yrs old. :P
<Dr_willis> 10
<Dr_willis> heh
<dude> Dr_Willis: can i configure me 3ddesktop?
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis: actually it's only 9 years.
<Dr_willis> dude,  by 3ddesktop - exactly  WHAT are you refering to?
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis: but my 7 year old printer gets 300dpi.
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis: dude is talking about the program called 3ddesktop.
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  i bought it as one of the first things i started working at Daimlerchrysler.. and ive been there 12 years.
<dude> Dr_Willis: yes
<m_tadeu> has anyone tryed to configure actions for those media keyboards?
<Dr_willis> dude,  the 3ddesktop program - is a total peice of garbage... dont even mess with it.
* AWOSDev was saying that his 150dpi printer was 9 years old
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis: sheesh, 600dpi was available then?  grrr
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis: I was still on dot-matrix then :O
<Dr_willis> it just puts an annoying desktop switcher/change on a hotkey.
<dude> Dr_Willis: ok, sure
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  i had a cannon bj-200 befor that  :) it wasone of the first bubblejets out.
<Dr_willis> I saw it in the closet the other day
<dude> Dr_Willis: i can't configure amarok to play my mp3's, actually its playing but no sound
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, yeah I got a BubbleJet 10 years ago
<Dr_willis> dude,  if you see the sound bars jumping up and down in the buttom.. you may have the sound volums down.
<Dr_willis> whatever ya call that sound graph. :)
<unix> bom dia a todos
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, the spectralyzer?
<AWOSDev> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> spectralyzer  - Now thats a fancy term!
<unix> its ircis in english???
<unix> o.O
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis yeah that's the one with the green line that jumps up and down, not the one you're refering to.
<Dr_willis> No Visualizations Found - argh!
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. wonder why not.. i got the libvis stuff installed
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, weird, that just popped up for me too
* AWOSDev smells corrupted update
<dude> Dr_Willis: my mistake, it doesn't play mp3
<Dr_willis> wasent we just talking about this? :) or was that befor dude entered..
<AWOSDev> dude, get liblame0
<unix> onde eu acho um IRC em portugues?
<dude> sorry
<dude> tnx
<AWOSDev> dude, type     sudo apt-get install liblame0    <- on the Konsole
<AWOSDev> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Dr_willis> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<dude> AWOSDev: ok, tnx
<Dr_willis> the KUBUNTU web site has a FAQ thta mentions mp3 support for other programs as well
<AWOSDev> dude, np
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, yeah but liblame0 works fine for everybody, no need to fudge around with things you don't need to fudge around with.  :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-plugins  libvisual-0.4-0  libvisual0.2-plugins  libvisual0.2
<Dr_willis> there we go!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> its got to be one or more of those!
<dude> liblame0 is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> i find the nameing of   liblame0  - to be 'odd'
<jarn> I had added some window-specific settings to Konsole and they worked fine, but now they don't - all I changed was restarting X to get my font to work.
<AWOSDev> dude, okay try the package Dr_willis suggested up there
<AWOSDev> dude, try        sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dude> k copy
* AWOSDev is listening to Small Paradise by John Cougar [amaroK] 
<dude> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....thanks....
<dude> :)
<AWOSDev> dude, np :)
<dude> i love music
<dude> :)
<AWOSDev> dude, me too :)
<dude> how about video player?
<AWOSDev> dude, try vlc (I like VLC)
<Lam_> argh how annoying. i set up ndiswrapper and networkmanager the same way that i did in gnome and it wont connect to my router
<dude> and radio streaming program
<AWOSDev> dude, like what kind of radio?  Top 40?
<AWOSDev> dude, for video --           sudo apt-get install vlc
<dude> AWOSDev: online radio streaming, billboards
<AWOSDev> dude, not sure, I personally use MediaPlayerConnectivity in Mozilla and grab the stream link and paste into VLC.
<dude> AWOSDev: ok
<unix> algum brasileiro?
* AWOSDev still has no visualisations :(
<AWOSDev> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<dude> AWOSDev: everything is complete...i might not use my xp anymore :)
* AWOSDev turns up Voice by Russ Ballard -- last song I ever heard in my favorite car (mixed emotions right there)
<AWOSDev> dude, Yay!  A convert!  :)
<akrus> hello everyone :)
<AWOSDev> Hello akrus
<akrus> I need some help with installing latest fglrx on edgy/beta
<AWOSDev> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dude> AWOSDev: one more problem or maybe the last one
<AWOSDev> dude, okay
<AWOSDev> akrus, on that note, I'd head to #ubuntu+1 :)
<akrus> actually I followed the instructions, but I still cannot get it to work o_O
<akrus> hm
<akrus> okay :)
<ubuntu> ok i'm trying to scan the hard drive and it says 116 cluster mismatches
<ubuntu> i'm trying to resize my windows partition
<AWOSDev> ubuntu, yuckers, on Windows?
<ubuntu> im in the kubuntu live cd right now
<AWOSDev> That was that error I ever got on my only failed hard drive
<AWOSDev> the last that is
<ubuntu> ok should i do a checkdisk and then try it?
<AWOSDev> Only one hard drive that has ever died on me, yep that's what it said
<AWOSDev> Yes yes yes yes
<AWOSDev> ubuntu, using 2000?
<ubuntu> no
<AWOSDev> NT 4?
<dude> AWOSDev: i usually connect to the office via remote desktop(Xp) any suggestion for kubuntu
<ubuntu> xp on the other partition
<ubuntu> its not even my computer its a friend's
<ubuntu> he saw me using XGL and now he wants it lmao
<AWOSDev> dude, Remote Desktop, hold on
<akrus> hm
<akrus> but anyway lol
<akrus>  /dev/dri/card0 <-- why is it missing? (as well as card1, card2 etc.)
<AWOSDev> dude, try krdc
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> k i'm really tired
<AWOSDev> ubuntu, yes run chkdsk
<ubuntu> its 2 in the morning
<AWOSDev> ubuntu okay g'night :)
<AWOSDev> Actually 2:20am
<ubuntu> i'll do chkdisk tomorrow
<ubuntu> lol smartass
<ubuntu> ok bye everyone
<dude> AWOSDev: download kdrc?
<AWOSDev> dude, yes          sudo apt-get install krdc
<dude> AWOSDev: tnx
<rawrness> whats the term of the screen  you log in at
<AWOSDev> k r d c, thats Kilo Robert Delta Charlie.  (you said kDrc, so I'm making sure you spell it right.)
<dude> AWOSDev: what the equivalent of terminal window in kubuntu?
<AWOSDev> rawrness, the uh login screen?
<Jucato> KDM? Login Screen?
<rawrness> I forgot what i did to change it.....
<AWOSDev> dude, Konsole.
<AWOSDev> dude, KDE Menu->System->Konsole if you can't find it
<jarn> I had assigned some window specific settings for Konsole and they worked great. However, they got reset. The only change I made to anything was to restart X to get my fonts working.
<dude> AWOSDev: ok, tnx
<AWOSDev> jarn, had you ever restarted X before?
<AWOSDev> *YES*, that was a serious question..
<rawrness> of course it is
<rawrness> mine crashes half the time i restart mine :P
<jarn> AWOSDev:yes
<AWOSDev> jarn, then no clue
<jarn> AWOSDev: I had not done it since putting in these settings, though.
<AWOSDev> Okay then that explains it.
<AWOSDev> Don't restart X and you'll be fine.
<AWOSDev> sorry, that's my only suggestion.
<jarn> But they don't work NOW.
<jarn> So I'm not fine. :/
<m_tadeu> my volume keys refuse to work
<m_tadeu> all media keys are working except for the volume keys
<AWOSDev> m_tadeu, as in what, WIN + or what?
<m_tadeu> AWOSDev: you know those media keyboards? with keys to volume up/down and mute? play, stop, etc?
<jarn> m_tadeu: Mine work... Just set them as global shortcuts.
<rawrness> ahh i figured out what i was looking for kdm files :P
<AWOSDev> m_tadeu, yeah I have one, none of them work :P
<m_tadeu> jarn: I did that...the keys are mapped correctly and the shortcuts configured
<m_tadeu> AWOSDev: hehe just find a similar keyboard and map them :)
<AWOSDev> m_tadeu, I have the original Linux-implemented Multimedia Keyboard IIRC, the 1998 Compaq Internet/MM Keyboard.
<morghanphoenix> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morghanphoenix> Thanks little bot buddy
<AWOSDev> You've been such a good little bot
<AWOSDev> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dude_> AWOSDev: what i mean is that the connect btton is not highlighted when i enter
<morghanphoenix> ARGH!
<AWOSDev> dude_, hmm?
<morghanphoenix> Has no installation candidate again
<morghanphoenix> stupid repos
* AWOSDev thinks he missed something talking about 1980s computing in #ubuntu
<morghanphoenix> same problem as before with repos
<fdoving> what's the problem with the repos?
<morghanphoenix> telling me packages don't exist
<morghanphoenix> updating, again, hopefully it'll work now
<fdoving> hmm.
<morghanphoenix> package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<fdoving> what package?
<morghanphoenix> I have all the repos enabled and it still keeps giving me this
<morghanphoenix> libxine-extracodecs
<AWOSDev> dude_, you mean in krdc?
<akrus> multiverse?
<fdoving> no errors during 'apt-get update' / adept fetch updates ?
<morghanphoenix> and akode and arts and everything
<morghanphoenix> done, completly updated, all repos enabled.
<jarn> morghanphoenix: Even the multiverse?
<morghanphoenix> yup
<dude_> AWOSDev: yes
<morghanphoenix> universe, multiverse, backports etc.
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: what does 'apt-cache madison libxine-extracodecs' return?
<morghanphoenix> nothing
<jarn> morghanphoenix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: what about 'apt-cache madison dsniff' ?
<thoreauputic> fdoving: I thnk you mean "apt-cache search", or maybe "apt-cache show"
<fdoving> thoreauputic: i don't.
<morghanphoenix> universe only
<morghanphoenix> I enabled multiverse, wtf?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<thoreauputic> fdoving: ah, interesting - I learnt something, thanks :)
<fdoving> thoreauputic: you're welcome :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<morghanphoenix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* AWOSDev just noticed the topic
<morghanphoenix> there it is, just basic list, might need to source-o-matic it
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: if you pastebin it i can tell you whats wrong with it,and why multiverse doesn't work.
<morghanphoenix> it's there
<fdoving> url?
<morghanphoenix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26840/
<fdoving> thanks.
<dude_> AWOSDev: you there?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: you don't have multiverse enabled.
<morghanphoenix> oh, crap, I was looking at backports
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: open adept (kmenu -> system -> adept) in the 'Adept menu' select 'Manage repositories'
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: find the lines where the 'Component' column says 'universe', doubleclick on universe and add multiverse at the end, it should say 'universe multiverse', do that for both lines.
<morghanphoenix> yeah, I know, wasn't paying close enough attention
<morghanphoenix> hmm, no multiverse
<fdoving> what?
<morghanphoenix> not there
<dude_> AWOSDev: you there?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: where?
<morghanphoenix> no multiverse in the list
<morghanphoenix> I'm gonna source-o-matic it.
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: look for 'universe' - doubleclick 'universe' and edit it to say 'universe multiverse'
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: repeat the process for the second line with 'universe' as component.
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: this is easier than source-o-maticing :)
<morghanphoenix> done
<fdoving> now 'apply' -> 'close' -> 'fetch updates'
<morghanphoenix> right back to universe only
<fdoving> what?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: you have to press 'enter' when you want to save when editing the repositories in adept.
<dude_> AWOSDev: you there?
<dude_> who knows how to configure krdc
<morghanphoenix> I know, and I did
<morghanphoenix> does apt-get do distro upgrades?
<Brydenn33> hey
<Brydenn33> when you are compiling from source...
<morghanphoenix> woah, a live one!
<Brydenn33> how do you install so that it creates a .deb so it can more easily be uninstalled later?
<Brydenn33> hehe hi morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> checkinstall
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: yes, apt-get can do distro-upgrades.
<Brydenn33> when do you type check install?
<Brydenn33> after ./configure or make
<fdoving> after 'make'
<Brydenn33> thanks guys
<fdoving> it's a 'make install' replacement.
<Brydenn33> hey fdoving
<Brydenn33> you helped me a few hours ago haha you rock
<fdoving> hi brydenn33 :)
<Brydenn33> so when i do "make install" it will show up in Adept-Manager right
<Brydenn33> so i can uninstall from there if i so choose
<rawrness> you could just sit for hours on kde look just at splash screens
<morghanphoenix> lol
<Brydenn33> rawrness: i have
<Brydenn33> hehe
<Brydenn33> but i like the moodin one best
<fdoving> Brydenn33: when you don't do 'make install', but instead do 'checkinstall' it will show up in adept
<Brydenn33> with the fingerprint thing
<morghanphoenix> Fresh install, my computer is pretty boring atm
<rawrness> strangly anouth 27  pages and only 1 i like
<Brydenn33> fdoving: thanks, thats what i thought
<Brydenn33> i got a nice screen dump of my desktop morghanphoenix
<AWOSDev> dude_, yes sorry, they did Evanescense's Making the Video on MTV3
<Brydenn33> i'll link ya... take a look :)
<Brydenn33> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8407/snapshot1co0.png
<morghanphoenix> source-o-matic done and working perfectly, don't know what was wrong before
<fdoving> Brydenn33: just as a note, the .debs you make are -not- good for publishing. they are not very good quality.
<Brydenn33> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/997/snapshot2cl7.png
<Brydenn33> yah i figured fdoving
<Brydenn33> i'm sure they'd be more specific to my setup and not fit for anything else really
<morghanphoenix> Search KDE Look for NeoBlue and you'll see what mine looked like before the reinstall
<Brydenn33> i love my background and nVidia button hehe
<morghanphoenix> That's a nice one
<morghanphoenix> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39121
<Brydenn33> yah that vector graphic of the hot chick with boxing gloves on is hot
<morghanphoenix> check that one out, I know I didn't make it, but it fits my computer perfectly
<morghanphoenix> Almost like it was made for me.
<Brydenn33> thats pretty cool morghanphoenix
<Brydenn33> omfg hobbsee
<Brydenn33> havent seen that name in here for awhile
<Brydenn33> that person's helped me before too
<rawrness> whats exatcly is the diffrence between lilo and grub?
* Brydenn33 is compiling ZSNES so he can play Super Nintendo games on his linux box haha
<Brydenn33> lilo sucks
<Brydenn33> less you can do with it
<rawrness> just by  your comment about zsnes
<rawrness> il take your work for it
<morghanphoenix> I use snes9x
<Brydenn33> haha
<Brydenn33> yah they're both great programs
<Brydenn33> if it works it works
<morghanphoenix> I like lilo, better graphics
<morghanphoenix> You can get great custom lilo themes
<rawrness> so lilo is gui picture ish?
<Brydenn33> fdoving:  so i type "sudo check install"
<morghanphoenix> one word
<rawrness> while grub is just command prompt like dodad
<Brydenn33> k
<fdoving> Brydenn33: 'sudo checkinstall'
<AWOSDev> Ugh the last time I used LILO it did nothing but a graphical list, no options or anything.  Then again I last used it on Red Hat 5 :P
<morghanphoenix> 1024x768x256 boot screen
<Brydenn33> brydenn@c-67-169-218-218:~/zsnes_1_42/src$ sudo checkinstall
<Brydenn33> sudo: checkinstall: command not found
<Brydenn33> wtf?
<rawrness> what aws everyones first experince with linux
<fdoving> !checkinstall > brydenn33
<morghanphoenix> debian
<rawrness> mine was with fedora 5 having my mouse gone due to my card..
<bmo_> you can get themes for grub.  http://debblue.debian.net/faq.php
<rawrness> and having to mess with the boot command thingy
<Brydenn33> my first experience was RedHat waaaaaaaaaayyyy back in the day
<Brydenn33> then i played with SuSe for a day or two
<morghanphoenix> slackware has a gui lilo tool in it, I'm sure there's one for debian systems too.
<Brydenn33> then Mepis
<Brydenn33> then this
<Brydenn33> and i'm stayin with this
<rawrness> This is good.
<bmo_> who cares about boot themes anyway, I never reboot mine
<Brydenn33> yah it is
<rawrness> i have a hole cd case full of distros
<Brydenn33> i'd like to learn some BSD though
<Brydenn33> i heard BSD is pretty tight
<morghanphoenix> I like slackware, just have some multimedia problems there so I'm sticking with Kubuntu 'till I get those worked out.
<flaccid> tighter than ya mum
<Brydenn33> yah well linux in general lacks in that area
<AWOSDev> My first *real* experience was Red Hat 9, in 2003, bought off of eBay.
<Brydenn33> they dont have any really good audio ripping apps
<Brydenn33> and that blows
<dude_> can u help me configure krdc?
<AWOSDev> I Love BSD, FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE works well
<Brydenn33> the best thing they have is RubyRipper
<AWOSDev> dude_ sry no
<Brydenn33> and it's not so good
* bmo_ 's first experience with linux was back in the 1.1.3 days, and I ran it dual booted with os/2
* bmo_ is old
<Brydenn33> brb gotta read
* AWOSDev still has a 486 with OS/2 2.1
<dude_> AWOSDev: i can't connect
<AWOSDev> dude_ I know, I can't either, I have no clue.
<AWOSDev> :(
<morghanphoenix> I hate that bar downstairs
<rawrness> gag adding a boot screen for  grub is evil looking....
<rawrness> black and white is good for me.......
<bmo_> you know, this flew by, but as I looked up, I noticed the unintended irony : <flaccid> tighter than ya mum
<morghanphoenix> It's live music night and they've got one of those bands that thinks it can make up for sucking by playing REALLY loud.
<bmo_> rofl
<dude_> AWOSDev: can i use my webcam in kopete?
<rawrness> Fun
<AWOSDev> lol
<maryen> no you may not
<AWOSDev> dude_ No clue
<dude_> hi maryen
<AWOSDev> that LOL was for morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> I'm so happy my scroll wheel works again
* AWOSDev needs to get a webcam so he can answer all these webcam questions
<rawrness> whats realy the point of a webcam
<morghanphoenix> Didn't work in slackware, even after I edited all my config files
<rawrness> wow i can see a laggy vid some moron  over there
<dude_> AWOSDev: remote desktop connection is the last thing i need to complete the transition and it won't work
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, you're kidding!  That's very odd, it's all Linux 2.6 right?  I mean there shouldn't be a difference...oh what am I saying Ubuntu is totally different from SuSE which is totally different from Red Hat.
<dude_> how sad
<morghanphoenix> 2.4
<AWOSDev> dude_ hold on another sec
* AWOSDev uses 2.6.13-26
<morghanphoenix> what's the kernel report command?
<Brydenn33> hmm
<Brydenn33> running into a problem again
<Brydenn33> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `zsnes': No such file or directory
<Brydenn33> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, uname -a maybe?
<dude_> aside from kopete ang gaim, any other suggetions?
<maryen> Brydenn33: why not use sudo apt-get install zsnes
<bmo> AWOSDev: for years and years, SuSE has always had specially tweaked kernels.  This has gone on at least since the SuSE 6.0 days.  Yes, SuSE is different than all the other linuxes especially at the kernel level
<morghanphoenix> 2.6.15-23
<Brydenn33> didnt know it was in the repository
<maryen> its more fun
<Brydenn33> dude_:  what are you trying to do?
<morghanphoenix> I like the fact that slackware was i686 though.
<maryen> yep it is
<Brydenn33> thanks maryen
<bmo> <---used to be a SuSE fan until Breezy
<AWOSDev> dude_ Konversation
<ablaha> How do i unninstall gnome and xfce in ubuntu? i have kde rinning now
<dude_> brydenn33: configuring krdc
<maryen> i used to be a suse fan until suse 10.1
<Brydenn33> is he just trying to transfer a file
<bmo> apt-get install xfce-desktop
<vursitis> hello
<rawrness> greetings
<ablaha> bmo: i want to unninstall
<AWOSDev> I used SuSE 9.2 until I got my Ubuntu discs, now me likey :)
<morghanphoenix> Ooh, thanks for reminding me, need to put fluxbox back on my system
<bmo> apt-get remove, then
<ablaha> bmo: i have try, sudo?
<bmo> I would use Synaptic or Adept to track down all the bits of xfce  using the search functions
<dude_> konversation can connect to yahoo?
<ablaha> root terminal?
<AWOSDev> dude_ no sorry IRC onlyu
<AWOSDev> *only
<vursitis> what exactly are the advantages of fluxbox in your opinion morghanphoenix? i have been using xubuntu on my laptop, and havent had a chance to try out fluxbox nor have i met anyone who used it
<maryen> it has a cool name
<vursitis> im sorry, *have been using XFCE*
<dude_> brydenn33: remote desktop
<Brydenn33> i see
<morghanphoenix> It's really fast and uncluttered, only does what you tell it to without all the automated crap, I use it when I'm doing things that bogs kde down and it runs them fast.
<dude_> AWOSDev: limewire for kubuntu?
<Brydenn33> so maryen why do you like snes9x over zsnes?
<AWOSDev> dude_ what's Limewire?
<morghanphoenix> Aside from that I'm not really sure, I just like the speed
<maryen> i don't
<Brydenn33> lol Limewire is like emule
<bmo> it's a gnutella client, AWO
<morghanphoenix> frostwire in linux
<morghanphoenix> much better
<maryen> frostwire is better
<Brydenn33> yah
<bmo> java based
<vursitis> hm... i would have to get used to a new interface, but i might try it out, this laptop isn't quite outdated, but its getting to the point where, i know in about a year it will be useless
<maryen> i use apollon tho
<Brydenn33> i like DC++ best :)
<morghanphoenix> azureus always gave me problems but frostwire ran great
* AWOSDev still doesn't know what gnutella emule or limewire is
<AWOSDev> !info limewire
<ubotu> Package limewire does not exist in any distro I know
<Brydenn33> Azureus ownz
<AWOSDev> !info gnutella
<ubotu> Package gnutella does not exist in any distro I know
<AWOSDev> !info emule
<maryen> !info giFT
<ubotu> Package emule does not exist in any distro I know
<morghanphoenix> bittorrent
<ubotu> gift: metapackage for the giFT filesharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8.1-1 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Brydenn33> frostwire is good
<bmo> http://www.limewire.com/english/content/home.shtml
<Brydenn33> limewire = gay
<Brydenn33> lol
<Brydenn33> i hate that program now
<maryen> gift basically uses the limewire network + the openft network
<maryen> plus its not java based
<AWOSDev> Sorry I don't do filesharing
<maryen> c'mon AWOSDev, everyones doing it
<morghanphoenix> I couldn't get bittorrent to work right in slackware, too many dependancies that I couldn't find.
<vursitis> ew java...
<maryen> don't ya wanna be one of the cool kids
<morghanphoenix> I'm installing java right now
<bmo> use ktorrent, morghan
<Brydenn33> lol yah, everyone's doing it AWOSDev
<maryen> ktorrent is good
<dude_>  can't find frostwire
<bmo> gooooogle
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<AWOSDev> I did use Ktorrent
<Brydenn33> never used ktorrent. i just stick with azureus
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@CPE0050bac39fcf-CM000a7363fc1a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by fdoving
<maryen> its not in the repos
<dude_> oh
<dude_> ok
<bmo> http://www.frostwire.com/
<morghanphoenix> sudo apt-get install libqt-perl
<osiris> anyone know of a good subnet calculator
<morghanphoenix> lol
<morghanphoenix> wrong window
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@cpmsq.epam.com *!*@87.254.79.21]  by fdoving
<morghanphoenix> konversation is right next to my terminal
<AWOSDev> fdoving, who are you blocking?
<maryen> fdoving is being nice
<AWOSDev> I don't really view blocking cpe.net.cable.rogers.com as being nice
<maryen> its like hes being controlled by the spirit of jesus
<fdoving> AWOSDev: i'm just cleaning the banlist somewhat.
<bmo> http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<AWOSDev> unless they are a spam bot
<maryen> or ubunut
<maryen> ubuntu*
<AWOSDev> Oooooooooooooooooh
<AWOSDev> ubunut ROFL
<maryen> he lifted the ban
<morghanphoenix> what's the deal with all the spam lately
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<dude_> remote desktop program
<morghanphoenix> My spam load has quadrupled in the last week
<dude_> any other suggestions?
<AWOSDev> Thought you were banning, if you are unbanning then that's fine
<fdoving> dude_: i recommend freenx.
<AWOSDev> dude_ tsclient?
<fdoving> !nx > dude_
<bmo> morghan: use graylisting.  kills spambots dead
<morghanphoenix> how do I do that?
<chimaera_> good morning
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install graylisting?  IDK...
<chimaera_> since upgrading to 3.5.5 i cannot log out. the logout-entry in kmenu simply does nothing (neither does a DCOP call). if i start a 2nd session, it works. any ideas?
<maryen> !ubuntu christ edition > fdoving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu christ edition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> Oh the Christian edition, I heard of that
<maryen> !ubuntu CE > fdoving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu CE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> on #ubuntu-offtopic
<AWOSDev> !Christian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Christian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !the Lord
<fdoving> maryen: go to #kubuntu-offtopic for playing around.
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<dude_> i do i download frostwire?
<maryen> :(
<maryen> ill be good
<AWOSDev> actually I prefer to just /msg Ubotu in those situations :)
<bmo> http://projects.puremagic.com/greylisting/  my mail host uses it, and it cut the spamload from (on my account alone) from several hundred a day to about 5
<maryen> i use bogofilter
<bmo> because spambots don't handle error messages
<bmo> they just go on to the next address
<bmo> real servers, though, DO.
<maryen> it just sends everything to the trash ; ;
<fdoving> i use mailscanner, and it's really nice.
<bmo> graylisting handles the spam right at the smtp port, before it even hits the file system
<dude_> i do i download frostwire?
<AWOSDev> I like filters, I don't trust any lists
<AWOSDev> too risky when you're running a business
<maryen> mailscanner is really complex
<maryen> much more so than compiling your own kernel
<Vursitis-X> lol
<AWOSDev> I had a server filter running, and it grabbed a PayPal payment
<AWOSDev> because her email was sexy@somewhere
<AWOSDev> It saw 'sex' and boom
<maryen> and rightly so, sex is bad
<bmo> graylisting would have let that through, AWOSDev
<fdoving> you get paypal payments from sexy girls. lucky bastard :)O
<bmo> it's not a filter
<bmo> hah
<AWOSDev> She was in the UK somewhere
<maryen> i just wish bogofilter would not think emails from my english teacher are evil spam
<AWOSDev> I remember I went into PayPal and saw an order I didn't recognize
* bmo doesn't use paypal.  so _every_ "paypal" I get is a phish
<AWOSDev> Your English teacher is evil?
<dude_> is frenx one of the repos?
<morghanphoenix> wierd, konversation froze and just went superluminal to catch up
<fdoving> dude_: it's in the seveas repositories.
<fdoving> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bmo> I kid you not.  I got a spam today pumping the stock "arss"
<fdoving> dude_: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<AWOSDev> LOL
<bmo> "I can't be arsed to buy arss"
<AWOSDev> LOLx2
<morghanphoenix> I keep getting spams trying to sell me fake rolex watches.
<AWOSDev> Yeah me too
<AWOSDev> I could just get a knockoff watch on eBay if I wanted one :P
<bmo> "we have the real fake rolex watches!"
<morghanphoenix> pretty much
<fdoving> would be nice to have you guys in #kubuntu-offtopic would give the channel more life :)
<morghanphoenix> how do they get my name?
<AWOSDev> More life?
<AWOSDev> Heck we *are* the life.
<morghanphoenix> I don't put in my address anywhere that doesn't mask it.
<AWOSDev> :)
<maryen> but we can joke and solve peoples problems at the same time
<maryen> just like if seinfeld was a superhero
<fdoving> AWOSDev: it's just a nice way of saying 'this is not support related, go to #kubuntu-offtopic -now- :)
<morghanphoenix> Amarok, update library, maybe sometime tomorrow I can actually listen to my music.
<bmo> nono, you got that wrong...it's "joke and _pretend_ to solve peoples' problems"
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<AWOSDev> _pretend_?  Hey I fixed dude_'s MP3 problem
<maryen> and i fixed ny0n's wireless problems
<bmo> it was a joke, AWOSDev
<bmo> laugh, it's good for you
<bmo> :-P
<maryen> all without him having a network connection
<AWOSDev> I already did when you got the arss email :P
<rawrness> its funny how you can spend hours looking for something your only going to see once every few days for about 10 sec....
<maryen> laughing causes face cancer early on ; ;
<morghanphoenix> it'd be nice if people used kot for more than flame wars.
<fdoving> making progress.. next step is having all the offtopic chatting in #kubuntu-offtopic, while still helping people solve their problems in here.
* bmo puts "everything gives you cancer" by joe jackson on the rotation
<AWOSDev> :)
<morghanphoenix> last time I saw people talk in off topic was when homer and I think it was blacken went at it
<AWOSDev> Well anybody gonna go to offtopic?
<morghanphoenix> allready there
<morghanphoenix> always there, it's an auto-join
<dude_> hehehe: i can't install freenx
<dude_> slow
<bmo> well, I am, now.  and I am all alone
<bmo> oh, and I have op!
<morghanphoenix> got awful quiet in here when off-topic picked up.
<bmo> * bmo cries
<bmo> [03:44]  * bmo is all alone
<bmo> [03:44]  *** You set a ban on bmo!*@*.
<bmo> [03:44]  *** You remove the ban on bmo!*@*
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<dude_> AWOSDev: can u help me istall freenx?
* bmo has absolutely no clue with freenx
* AWOSDev is with bmo
<fdoving> dude_: what's the problem?
<dude_> fdoving: i can't install freenx, im not familiar installing ubuntu application
<Brydenn33> any of you guys screw around with xgl + compiz?
<fdoving> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Brydenn33> fdoving: i see that
<Brydenn33> was curious if anyone has ever played with it
<bmo> dude: what is the problem, not being able to install the .deb?
<fdoving> dude_: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<sks> ciao a tutti...
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AWOSDev> Ahh crap ya beat me to the bot :P
<bmo> sudo dpkg -i freenx_0.4.4+0.4.5-4_all.deb
<sks> sono nuovo di kubuntu e linux in genere e avrei una domandina da newbie... Ho installato firefox e da shell lo posso lanciare, ma non mi appare nei menu di avvio.. lo devo configurare a mano o c' qualche tool? Grazie anticipate..
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AWOSDev> sks
<AWOSDev> sks sudo apt-get install firefox
<fdoving> sks: did you install firefox and it doesn't appear in the menu?
<sks> yes.. i can configure it manually, but i'd like to know if there is a tool that do this...
<fdoving> sks: you can edit the menu with rightclicking on the kmenu icon -> menu editor
<AWOSDev> kbuildsycoca
<AWOSDev> sk: kbuildsycoca in the menu
<AWOSDev> ***not the menu, in the Konsole sorry
<sks> ok.. i understand... thanks...:)
<AWOSDev> :)
<rawrness> i think i just did something bad........
<AWOSDev> rawrness uh-oh what
<rawrness> used karama put out a app and now my kmenu bar don't show
<bmo> it can't be as bad as rm -rf /
<bmo> btw, don't do that
<fdoving> rawrness: alt+f2 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<AWOSDev> bmo LOL
<rawrness> oh thanks
<rawrness> the applet must not like the kicker hiding......
<bmo> you know
<bmo> this is odd
<AWOSDev> What?
<bmo> I killed kicker just for giggles and i can't get it to restart
<AWOSDev> oops
<bmo> complains about not being able to connect to the X server
<AWOSDev> How did you start X?
<bmo> from boot
<bmo> 19 days ago
<bmo> heh
<AWOSDev> same UID as you are trying to start it now?
<bmo> yeah
<AWOSDev> Hmm no clue
<bmo> so, I will brb
<AWOSDev> sounds like the *RESET* button is in order :P
<AWOSDev> :)
<bmo> restarting the desktop
<AWOSDev> Okay
<bmo> rehi
<AWOSDev> Hi!
<AWOSDev> :)
* bmo is getting hammered by 70.104.144.12
<bmo> it's scanning for proxies
<AWOSDev> Ew your getting attacked?
<bmo> jeez, it was a bot.  4 ports, scanned multiple times...if it ain't open the first try, don't try again, dumbass.  write a better bot
<AWOSDev> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<AWOSDev> Ooops sorry wrong channel
<dude_> AWOSDev: : (
<dude_> i can't
<AWOSDev> dude_ what
<bmo> !bot will darl mcbride go to jail?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot will darl mcbride go to jail? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmo> well, it's not all knowing, is it?
<AWOSDev> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<AWOSDev> Well he claims to be :P
<dude_> i can't install frenx
<bmo> what is the output of dpkg, dude_?
* bmo tried it
<bmo> freenx depends on nxagent and expect
<dude_> port
<dude_> issue
<octan> any norwegian in here that uses mythtv ?
<chimaera_> re.
<ilgattotrino> hi there
<chimaera_> can someone give me a quick hint how to change the fstab? ince when are UUIDs used and where to get them? besides that, i changed one device from XFS to ext3 but linux still tries to mount it using XFS..
<bmo> edit using your fave editor?
<bmo> sudo pico /etc/fstab
<chimaera_> i know how to edit.. but now how.. got me? ;)
<chimaera_> pls read teh question again.
<AWOSDev> man fstab
<AWOSDev> in the Konsole
<dude_> bmo: what is the first step?
* bmo is battling dependency issues with freenx.  and it ain't workin. 
<bmo> haha
<ilgattotrino> chimaera_: if there's no option for the XFS file system you can simply change XFS to ext3 i think..
<fdoving> bmo: add the repository and use apt-get.
<chimaera_> oh boy. man fstab still doesn't explain the system kubuntu uses now (see UUID). o kinow how to do it the old way, but wondering what has changed..
<chimaera_> no, just changing XFS to ext3 within fstab doesn't work
<ilgattotrino> wow
<dude_> bmo: what is the first step?
<bmo> first step of what?
* bmo was trying to do freenx with dpkg -i
<dude_> installing freenx
<fdoving> chimaera_: what's the problem?
<ilgattotrino> can someone tell me if a radeon mobility x1400 (dell inspiron) can work? i'v tried all the howtos but still nothing...
<bmo> dude_ I am trying to install it myself to see how to get it installed correctly on my system, but even adding the repository means that it is choking on the amd64 (my arch) packages.gz file
<bmo> I am obviously doing something wrong
<livingdaylight> I feel VERY Edgy about the name of the impending latest release of (k)Ubuntu
<AWOSDev> why?
<livingdaylight> is it an auspicious name?
<livingdaylight> i mean Edgy? sounds dangerous
<livingdaylight> doesn't give me the feeling - Rock Solid
<AWOSDev> Egdy Eft...it sounds almost as weird as Hoary Hedgehog.
<livingdaylight> at least a hedgehog is harmless and we know what it is
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<dude_> bmo: what does it mean?
<bmo> ok, I am not doing anything wrong.  it's just not there for my architecture
<livingdaylight> Edgy Eft? what the 'iffin is it? or does it mean?!
* bmo is trying to follow the instructions on the ubuntu website
<livingdaylight> whoever is coming up with these names should either start smoking less  of it or more of it... i don't know which
<AWOSDev> Hehehehehe
<AWOSDev> ROFL
<livingdaylight> :)
<livingdaylight> how was nascar racing?
<livingdaylight> we don't have that here in Europe
<AWOSDev> Crazy
<AWOSDev> very crazy
<AWOSDev> I think only like 20 of 43 cars even made it through the night
<livingdaylight> LOL
<AWOSDev> But my favourite driver is still leading the Championship points
<livingdaylight> UBuntu?
<livingdaylight> teh..
<livingdaylight> is that where they just drive around in a circle?
<AWOSDev> YES...
<livingdaylight> ^^
<AWOSDev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASCAR
<AWOSDev> also see
<AWOSDev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Burton and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Harvick
<AWOSDev> for my two drivers, 1st and 4th in points
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<AWOSDev> Hello MilhousePunkRock
* MilhousePunkRock is still having problems with suspend (STR, S3) and hibernate (STD, S4)
<bmo> errh, ok, now that I have a working repository, how do I get its public key?
<MilhousePunkRock> Though I upgraded to the Edgy beta... :-(
<AWOSDev> bmo just screw the PGP key and use it
<bmo> oh, ok
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<AWOSDev> if you *need* the PHP key it's on the Wiki
<AWOSDev> *PGP
<AWOSDev> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> The problem was supposed to be fixed at the new kernel stage, somewhat related to my video chip...
<AWOSDev> or maybe !source-o-matic
<bmo> http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/06/21/install-freenx-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake does NOT work!
<AWOSDev> On AMD64 no
<AWOSDev> try it on a 32bit :)
* bmo is amd64
* bmo has no 32 bit machine
<AWOSDev> * bmo needs to go on eBay and get one :)
<bmo> ha ha
* AWOSDev was serious
* bmo is being repressed
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning TheGateKeeper
<bmo> help help I'm being repressed!
<TheGateKeeper> good morning MilhousePunkRock how are you doing?
<rawrness>    XD
<bmo> or should I just go back to ubuntu 32 bit on amd64?
<bmo> meh
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Fine, actually... That will change though, since I am looking into the powermanagement again...
<dna_> Hello, I cant get my prism2.5 card working in latest edgy :( I think it worked in knot1 but when I upgraded the card changed name from eth1 to wlan0 (driver change?) and since that I cant get it working. I can scan for networks using various tools but not authenticate with a ap since iwconfig wlan0 essid something gives "set failed on device wlan0;  operation not supported" :(
<dna_> sudo iwconfig ofcourse
<dude> question: what is JRE
<chimaera_> java runtime environment
<dude> frostwire can't run beacuse of the jre
<gzevspero> Hi, I'm trying to browse my gmail account using konversation but the page won't load properly - my contact list doesn't appear, and certain buttons also aren't displayed correctly. Any suggestions on how I could fix this?
<dude> i downloaded the jre installer
<dude> i can't install JRE
<gzevspero> no - trying to browse gmail using konqueror, sorry
* bmo didn't know you could browse gmail with konversation, since it's an IRC client?
<bmo> oh
<bmo> hah
<rawrness> @lert dude
* bmo hasn't browsed his gmail account in ages since he uses pop3 access to it
<rawrness> nope
* bmo should check it out. one sec
<dude> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<dude> how do i install that one
<rawrness> @lart rawrness
<dna_> Is there a better channel for asking wireless questions in kubuntu?
<rawrness> any idea how to make this work http://www.bootsplash.org/index.php/Welcome_to_the_graphical_world_of_Linux
<AWOSDev> gzevspero try going
<AWOSDev> Setting->Configure Konqueror...
<bmo> gzevspero, try changing your browser ID to mozilla
<AWOSDev> go under Browser ID
<bmo> I did it and it stopped complaining
<AWOSDev> change to Mozilla 1.7.1 on Windows XP for domain: mail.google.com
<AWOSDev> works every time :)
<bmo> AWOSDev: even quicker, it's under TOOLS in the menu bar
<AWOSDev> bmo, my Tools menu doesn't work anymore for some reason :(
<bmo> TOOLS "change browser ID"
<bmo> odd, AWOSDev
<bmo> since I use Pop3 on gmail, it took 3 tries to get the right password
<bmo> cuz if you use pop3, you never ever have to type it again
<bmo> heh
<TheGateKeeper> dude:  that's what you want to do ---> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<hunger_> Any idea how I can stop kde-guidance-powermanager from offering the hibernate option?
<TheGateKeeper> dude: to install rpm's use alien, but be warned they may well NOT work
<gzevspero> bmo, awosdev: that works, thanks :)
<AWOSDev> gzevspero, np
<AWOSDev> :)
<bmo> if you use alien on rpms, the packages may go in "surprising" directions
<dude> :(
<bmo> but it's worth trying
<bmo> you can always dpkg -e the aliened package
<haffe> Hello.
<gzevspero> also, how do I access synaptic to install the gnome environment from kubuntu? I can't find it, is it called something else in kde?
<haffe> I am thinking about upgrading a dapper machin to edgy. How stable is edgy now-a-days?
<haffe> gzevspero: It's called adept.
<bmo> gzevspero: I think that the gnome environment is under the meta-package of gnome-desktop but I am not sure
<AWOSDev> ubuntu-desktop
<bmo> haffe: adept and synaptic do the same things
<haffe> Yes?
<AWOSDev> Yeah but /me likes Synaptic better
<haffe> Wasn't that the question?
* bmo looks up and thinks
<gzevspero> I found add/remove programs, is that the same as adept? From what I remember in ubuntu you had add/remove programs but then if you chose synaptic you had a lot more installation options from there
<AWOSDev> Yes
<bmo> yes
<bmo> kdesu synaptic
<dude> waaahhh...i quit
<bmo> if it ain't there, kdesu apt-get install synaptic
<bmo> heh
<bmo> dude: I quit too.  us amd64 people are discriminated against
<AWOSDev> AHHHH kdesu
<AWOSDev> darn someone in #Ubuntu needed that and I thought it was ksudo
<dude> pls help me to install jre
<AWOSDev> !jre
<dude> and i really ned to use remote desktop but i cant get it working....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmo> http://java.com:80/en/download/manual.jsp
<AWOSDev> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<xavier> hi
<AWOSDev> dude look there
<bmo> make sure you get the 32 bit java, even on amd64 to get the right jre
<dude> ya there is an instruction but, i cant follow it
<dude> :)
<bmo> why sun does that, I do not know
<xavier> i installed guard dog .. now i cannot access the web... i have added a tick for HTTP and HTTPS anf FTP and IRC .. so far only IRC is working. any help?
<dude> waaahhh, pls help me
<AWOSDev> xavier, thank goodness that IRC is working :)
<xavier> i am using pppoe
<gzevspero> So I typed the kdesu apt-get install synaptic but it doesn't show anything... does this type of installation just run in the background? How do I know when it's done? Also, I searched for gnome from adept but all it came up with was gnome translator... how do find and install gnome desktop?
<AWOSDev> !tell dude about java
<xavier> haha .. i cannot access google nothing
<bmo> gzevspero now type kdesu synaptic
<xavier> using konqueror web browser
<bmo> it should come up
<gzevspero> command synaptic could not be found
<AWOSDev> gzevspero --------- ubuntu-desktop is what it's called
* bmo spins
<bmo> the apt-get should have happened in the background
<xavier> can someone help me open the HTTP port? am using Guard Dog
<bmo> open a console and type sudo apt-get install synaptic, gzefs
<bmo> er
<bmo> gzevs
<bmo> then type sudo (in the same term) synaptic
<bmo> then search for ubuntu-desktop like awos said
<bmo> xavier, we are not ignoring you, just that I don't have a clue about guarddog
<xavier> ok.. do u know which lines to edit in my iptables?
<bmo> guarddog should handle it, xavier
<dude> i quit i quit i quit i quit
<gzevspero> ? I do searches in adept for ubuntu, desktop, and ubuntu-desktop, but it doesn't come up... I type the synaptic installation command and then sudo synaptic, but it doesn't even ask me for a password
<xavier> how come i have ticked all http and irc ports .. and only irc works
<AWOSDev> dude, don't give up
<bmo> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/using-guarddog.html#id2406177
<dude> AWOSDev: first time in linux
<dude> :(
<AWOSDev> dude, right, don't give up
<dude> i don't know what to do
<xavier> is it safe to just disable firewall? am not running any servers .. just the default kubuntu install
<AWOSDev> dude, if you give up, you will never use Linux again.
<bmo> because if you have recently typed in a password for sudo, you don't get asked again, gzevspero
<AWOSDev> dude, I personally say screw the Remote Desktop
<xavier> AWOSDev: i have such moments a lot .. experiencing one now lol
<xavier> no internet for me .. boo hoo
<gzevspero> ah... still it doesn't come up with synaptic though, no message given
<xavier> this is my 3rd day using linux EVER!
<AWOSDev> xavier, by default, Kubuntu comes with zero ports open, so yes, disable all firewalls and blow raspberry at all the Windows lusers.
<dude> AWOSDev: 2 last things i need: frostwire or any other peer to peer program and remote desktop program
<xavier> i am more concerned about LAN hacking .. i mean i am on a WAN setup by my isp and using pppoe to connect
<AWOSDev> dude, again, try Ktorrent
<xavier> just did not want any of my folders visible on the LAN
<bmo> xavier, I am using firestarter for the firewall.  try that
<bmo> oh wait
<bmo> uh what zone are you working in, in guarddog, xavier?
<xavier> the problem is .. even if i uninstall guarddog it runs some scripts at startup .. so even after removing guard dog i cannot access the WWW
<xavier> it shows me two zones local and internet
<bmo> configure for the internet
<xavier> i have  enabled http on both
<bmo> k
<xavier> i use PPPOE .. do i have to do anything special?
<bmo> no
<xavier> its amazing IRC works !! lol
<bmo> but I am curious about the scripts that you talk about
<bmo> what script?
* bmo doesn't remember a firewall script for kubuntu
<xavier> when i boot kubuntu ... i get a line saying .. configuring guard dog something
<raul12> hi can any 1 siggest good fire wall 4 my kubuntu ???
<raul12> suggest
<AWOSDev> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<AWOSDev> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<xavier> lol raul .. been there done that .. would not recommend :)
<raul12> so whats ur recomendation
<raul12> ?
<raul12> ^_^] 
* bmo has been running barebuttnakkid without a firewall.  just experimented with one today
<xavier> ask the experts .. kubuntu is secure by default
* bmo recommends firestarter. :-P
<raul12> nope not that secure as u think it might be
<xavier> but i want to run some services in the future .. so installed guarddog .. am repenting lol
<dude> what is Ktorrent?
* AWOSDev is running without a firewall too, and runs LAMP.
<AWOSDev> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<rosen37> Hello
<AWOSDev> Hello rosen37.
* bmo has always relied on nmap and putting services on nonstandard ports, like ssh on a high port
<rosen37> PLease how to remove the name of the last user logged in the kdm?
<xavier> AWOSDev: how do i access my windows network without serving any of my folders?
<AWOSDev> xavier, samba.
<xavier> i mean client only
<AWOSDev> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<raul12> ok
<xavier> not file server
<AWOSDev> smbclient.
<AWOSDev> part of samba.
<AWOSDev> Just don't share anything.
<xavier> okay .. is it secure? i mean
<raul12> well have sometimes finding hard to complie
<xavier> can someone hack thru lan into my system?
<raul12> software from source
<raul12> i386
<AWOSDev> xavier, through LAN?
<AWOSDev> What seedy people are on your LAN?
<raul12> software on x34 machines
<bmo> xavier: it's really difficult to "hack through the lan" to your computer if you don't offer any services
<AWOSDev> x34?
<xavier> yeah .. like in windows i have heard of netbios hacking
<AWOSDev> I think you mean x86?
<raul12> x64
<raul12> lol
<AWOSDev> oh
<AWOSDev> LOL
<bmo> xavier: don't worry about it
<bmo> seriously
<xavier> so installing samba wont hurt me right?
<AWOSDev> xavier, Yes!
<AWOSDev> It won't hurt at all!
<xavier> now about my google!! help someone
<raul12> well physically might not hurt u
<xavier> i cannot even ping google from konsole
<raul12> ^_^
<xavier> hehe
<bmo> xavier: the first step to security is to see if you have cooties:  bash$ sudo nmap -vv localhost -P0 -O
<dude> what are the functions of Ktorrent?
<raul12> but mentally it will
<xavier> okay running that
<xavier> !cooties
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cooties - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raul12> well will any out torrent u used on win
<raul12> machine
<raul12> @dude
<dude> what is the main use of Ktorrent
<bmo> to share files, dude
<xavier> nmap: command not found
<bmo> and to get really large files, like linux distros
<dude> is it like limewire?
<bmo> it's like limewire but higher performance
<raul12> no its like bit torrent
<bmo> gnutella is slower
<raul12> in windows
<dude> higher performance than limewire and gnutella?
<raul12> but guntella is goood
<xavier> bmo: nmap: command not found
<bmo> apt-get install nmap
<raul12> well torrne r different
<raul12> torrent
<bmo> the homepage for nmap is www.insecure.org
<dude> any other remote desktop program available?
<AWOSDev> insecure.org?  really?  what a domain name... :)
<raul12> @bmo better install it though adept
<raul12> nmap
<rawrness> torrent speeds are fickel
<xavier> bmo: lol dude .. i cannot access the WWW !! help me
<raul12> then kmap
<bmo> stop the firewall
<raul12> what happen
<rawrness> depends on how many people are seeding a file  and how many are leching
<xavier> bmo E: Invalid operation nmap
<raul12> @xavier
<bmo> apt-get install nmap, not apt-get nmap
<xavier> oops
<bmo> xavier, stop the firewall.  sudo killall -9 guarddog
<xavier> yay .. firewall stopped .. google.com here i come lol
<dude> any other remote desktop program available?
<bmo> SIGKILL, if used, goes last because the grim reaper bears no doubt,
<bmo> cares not if you have prepared your way, and leaves crushed Zagnut
<bmo> nodules in the carpet...
<xavier> hey i ran nmap
<bmo> and remove guarddog from /etc/init.d
<xavier> port 631/tcp open .. what is that?
<dude> one last application
<bmo> IPP, I think
<bmo> printer
<xavier> wht for?
<xavier> i dont have a prionter
<bmo> then remove cups
<bmo> if you want
<bmo> but nobody hacks printer ports
<xavier> but will pdf still work?
<bmo> yes
<xavier> i mean .. writing a pdf file .. without printer services
<AWOSDev> In oowriter?
<xavier> how do i close the printer port?
<xavier> AWOSDev:  yea
<AWOSDev> xavier, I have no printer.  it works :)
<xavier> AWOSDev: installing samba now
<bmo> you don't need cups for pdfs
<xavier> no i mean with printer port or IPP service disabled
<bmo> writing a pdf file to disk does not depend on printer ports
<AWOSDev> Well g'night all.
<bmo> g'night
<bmo> er
<bmo> g'mornin'
<xavier> ok.. how can i close the printer service .. i need to make this as fast as possible .. still keeping kde
<bmo> it's 5am
<bmo> apt-get remove cups
<rosen37> mmh what is the time UTC currntly?
<bmo> it's 5am eastern standard time
<AWOSDev> Yes it's 5:29am here.
<bmo> er
<bmo> 5:30
<AWOSDev> Daylight time
<AWOSDev> not standard time
<bmo> yeah, daylight time
<xavier> my ram usage is almost 550 MB out of 768 MB .. how do i make my system more lean ?
<AWOSDev> Standard is at the end of the month :P
<AWOSDev> xavier...heh
<bmo> xavier: do not worry about ram usage
<bmo> because "free ram is bad ram"
<AWOSDev> xavier I frequently go wayyyyyyy > my RAM it's all good it's fine it'll still run fast
<rosen37> I m asking the GMT time
<bmo> GMT is 9:30
<bmo> ish
<xavier> it starts to get realllll suggish when it goes beyond that .. and my swap is always ZERO
<rosen37> on my kubuntu it s 10:30 :'(
* bmo checks
<xavier> sluggish*
<xavier> whoa
<bmo> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/
<xavier> SAMBA opened some ports of mine
<bmo> yes
<bmo> they need to be there for samba
<rosen37> bmo: on my debian station it s 9:30 and on the ubuntu it s 10:30?
<xavier> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<xavier> 139/tcp open  netbios-ssn
<xavier> 445/tcp open  microsoft-ds
<xavier> 631/tcp open  ipp
<xavier> netbios?? the windows evil?
<AWOSDev> rosen37 yeah Ubuntu is freaky times
<Healot> ?
<bmo> rosen: sudo ntpdate tick.usno.navy.mil
<bmo> or any other timeserver you want
<bmo> xavier, that is correct if you want samba
<bmo> it is not a security risk, though
<xavier> but the port is open
<bmo> yes
<dude> tnx 4 the help guys...
<xavier> and microsoft-ds?
<bmo> yes
<AWOSDev> Directory Service
<xavier> need more info
<rawrness> things  your mother wouln't let you do in your youth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdF6M2FBKG4
<bmo> those are the msft ports, you need those for samba
<AWOSDev> e.g. the others hackers dream
<AWOSDev> but
<AWOSDev> don't worry
<xavier> how do i disable my samba shares .. cannot c any icon to click
<AWOSDev> You won't be hacked because you aren't sharing anything.
<rosen37> AWOSDev: ah yeah ok
<rosen37> It is synchro now thx
<AWOSDev> Huh?
<AWOSDev> what is?
<AWOSDev> huh?
<fdoving> xavier: kmenu -> system settings -> sharing
<xavier> oh .. was looking for something like Samba :)
<AWOSDev> rosen37, bmo gave you the ntpdate command not me :)
<bmo> heh
<rosen37> oops sorry
<bmo> btw, that was the US Naval Obseratory ntp server
<bmo> one of them
<bmo> the other is named, obviously, tock
<rosen37> bmo: yes but I did it on my internal ntp server
<rosen37> I forgot to do that I need to isntall a deamon to synchro with the internal ntp server
<AWOSDev> tick and tock hehe
<zorglu_> q. i have a large file compressed a .bin / .cue, how can i decompress it ?
<bmo> dude: nmap is there for good or evil.  use it mostly to see if you are offering services you didn't mean to install.  you can, though, use it to see if other people have their pants around their ankles, like windows users....
<xavier> ok . i am in sharing ... folders /tmp/ is being shared
<fdoving> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !bincue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bincue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<David_Edmundson> zorglu_: they're CD images aren't they?
<fdoving> zorglu_: you can use bchunk
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok thanks lookin
<xavier> hey local network browsing is disabled
<fdoving> zorglu_: you can use bchunk to convert it so a iso. then you can mount it if you want to.
<bmo> enable it, xavier
<AWOSDev> bmo, please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WP:BEANS :)
<AWOSDev> bmo, I don't think anybody thought of using nmap for evil until you said something
<bmo> HAHAHAAHA
<xavier> i mean .. it says kcmlisa could not be found
<David_Edmundson> erm..I think everyone thinks of evil when they see nmap
<David_Edmundson> or ettercap
<David_Edmundson> or metasploit
<bmo> AWOSDev: one day I learned about portscanning, and I promptly MAPPED THE ENTIRE LAN OF IDS.NET
<bmo> I got a phone call
<fdoving> David_Edmundson: network admins use it to keep their networks secure.
<bmo> "Dan, wtf were you doing?"
<bmo> HAHAHA
<David_Edmundson> fantastic.
<fdoving> you have to know the evil ways in order to be able to secure yourself.
<AWOSDev> bmo hehe
* AWOSDev once exploited his own NT 4 DNS server and crashed it *good*
<AWOSDev> it's called ethical hacking or something
<AWOSDev> doing it on your own computer
<David_Edmundson> or white hacking
<AWOSDev> hehe
<AWOSDev> anyway
<David_Edmundson> there's lots of money in it apparently
<bmo> I had a shell account on ids.net, which was connected to their lan, so obviously I ran nmap on the entire lan
<David_Edmundson> 8-)
<AWOSDev> Oh I bet you got kickban'ed from them
<AWOSDev> *really fast*!
<David_Edmundson> next time run -P0 it's a bit more subtle
<fdoving> anyway.. #kubuntu-offtopic *hint*
<AWOSDev> 5:43am = wayyyy slepy
<AWOSDev> sleepy
<AWOSDev> G'night all
<fdoving> nite awosdev.
<xavier> tx AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> I'ma have a surprise for you all
<David_Edmundson> night dude
<xavier> nite
<bmo> night
<AWOSDev> xavier np
<bmo> and goodmorning
<AWOSDev> I'm going to install Kubuntu on my Pentium 100 with 40MB of RAM and see if it'll work
<bmo> AHHAHAH
<AWOSDev> Good morning to you too bmo.
<bmo> server edition
<fdoving> you'll need the alternate cd. :)
<fdoving> or the server edition :)
<AWOSDev> Why do I *always* get heckled from having a Pentium 100?
<AWOSDev> I love her.
<AWOSDev> Compaq LTE 5150
<AWOSDev> passed QA on 11 Oct 1996.
<AWOSDev> ha
<AWOSDev> oops
<AWOSDev> ah
<xavier> i screwed up my kde yesterday royally . .after i installed xgl and compiz
<bmo> I have some ram sticks for that, awos
<bmo> PC100
<AWOSDev> bmo, LTE 5150?
<AWOSDev> really?/
<AWOSDev> TRULY?
<bmo> yeah
<bmo> heheh
<AWOSDev> Send 'em over!
<xavier> had to reverse alll my steps taken .. no window titles .. no borders nothing
<bmo> I have to get them from a friend, though
<AWOSDev> Are you serious?
<bmo> probably still wrapped in aluminum foil
<AWOSDev> wow
<AWOSDev> send 'em to me!
<bmo> ok
<AWOSDev> Andrew <dot> R <period> Wilcox <at> Gmail <.> com
<xavier> one question .. how do i browse the lan computers ?
<AWOSDev> xavier, try smbclient
<AWOSDev> anyway really g'night
<xavier> smbclient usage:
<AWOSDev> bmo just pop me an email and I'll send you my address
<AWOSDev> Uh, smbclient \\\\computername\\sharename
<AWOSDev> xavier
<bmo> sented
<AWOSDev> xavier also check "man smbclient"
<flaccid> smbclient //host/share
<AWOSDev> bmo Thank you!!!!!!!!
<xavier> AWOSDev: but what if i do not know computername .. i mean just browse like network neighborhood
<flaccid> its not windows :)
* AWOSDev happy
<AWOSDev> xavier, well then you're kinda out of luck
<AWOSDev> Goodnight.
<mike> is KDE better than gnome?
<xavier> ok
<AWOSDev> mike, YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bmo> kde is always better than gnome
<mike> oww ^^
<AWOSDev> heh
<fdoving> !!!!!
<bmo> kde ioslaves prove it
<fdoving> !!!
<David_Edmundson> KDE is _different_ to gnome
<David_Edmundson> for some people it is better
<xavier> is there another program which let me browse my network .. without knowing hostname?
<AWOSDev> GNOME sucks IMHO
<mike> ic
<AWOSDev> anyway g'night already!
<bmo> hahaha
<David_Edmundson> browse what on your network?
<AWOSDev> stop dragging me back in!
<bmo> GO!
<xavier> computers with shares
<David_Edmundson> samba shares?
<xavier> ok bye AWOSDev :)
* bmo pushes awosd
<AWOSDev> David_Edmundson, browse Windows SMB clients
<AWOSDev> xavier bye
<xavier> yes David_Edmundson
<AWOSDev> bmo bye
<mike> i use ubuntu but then i uninstall gnome then switch to kde
<David_Edmundson> open Konq, goto smb:/
<xavier> ok david
<xavier> cool
<xavier> ty vm David_Edmundson
<bmo> you don't have to uninstall gnome to use kde
<bmo> you just select kde from the gdm or kdm screen
<mike> where can i get repositories for kubuntu?
<David_Edmundson> (note you can't have both kdm and gdm..though apt handles that for you)
<bmo> they are the same as ubuntu, mike
<mike> ohh ic
<David_Edmundson> btw, does anyone know how if you can transfer video's to iPod without gtkpod which is terrible to use?
<David_Edmundson> the kio-slave doesn't support it yet, so I imagine not.
<bmo> put linux on the ipod, dave
<bmo> hehehehe
<xavier> david .. is there any program which looks for any shared folders in smb:/ computers?
<David_Edmundson> smb4k
<xavier> David_Edmundson: like lanspider?
<David_Edmundson> "apt-cache search samba browse"
<xavier> ok
<zorglu_> q. it tries to mount a file.iso via the loop device, from the doc i got i need to do a "sudo insmod loop.o" but loop.o is not on my disk. "locate loop.o" provide nothing
<zorglu_> any suggestion
<David_Edmundson> run "sudo modprobe loop" instead
<zorglu_> thanks
<David_Edmundson> zorglu_: what they both say is load the "driver"/module which allows me to mount an iso
<David_Edmundson> insmod inserts a file as a module, modprobe loads a module from the modules path
<aztun> hi Linux_Galore
<aztun> u remember I kopete didnt work yesterday???
<aztun> or friday...
<aztun> I think it was a problem with the package
<aztun> because yesterday I updated with a new kopete package
<aztun> and now everything works great
<bmo> dave_edmunson: have you tried gnupod-tools from the command line?
<pexi> aztun: i have problems with msn protocol an kopete, had you the same problems??
<zorglu_> pffff it is real hard to get those .bin :)
<aztun> no pexi
<aztun> when I updated to last kde kopete  crashed
<aztun> when I tried to go into kopetes config
<aztun> when since I updated yesterday with a new kopetes package everything works great
<UDZGuru> hi there
<zorglu_> David_Edmundson: ok, my mistake was in the .o instead of .ko
<pexi> i have too the last kde, but i use kubuntu edgy
<UDZGuru> is there a german kubuntu channel as well?
<aztun> I am on dapper
<bmo> oh nevermind, it looks like gtkpod is a frontend to gnupod
<xavier> hey when i installed samba ... imy computer name on the windows network says "Xavier server Samba, Ubuntu" .. how do i change that?
<fdoving> xavier: kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kate /etc/samba/smb.conf' search for 'server string ='
<xavier> ty fdoving
<xavier> how do i restart samba to c the changes?
<fdoving> xavier: save and exit when you have changed it to what you want, you'll need to restart samba (kmenu -> system settings -> Advanced (at the very top) -> System Services)
<enbor> Hello
<xavier> wow u're fast
<xavier> fdoving:  wow u're fast
<fdoving> xavier: i know what you have to do, i started typing some time ago :)
<sF|Xemanth> xavier: in console /etc/init.d/samba restart or was it smb
<xavier> hehe ty
<xavier> ty sF|Xemanth
<enbor> I have a problem with kubuntu, with my printer and a usb key (both works great in Ubuntu), can anybody help me?
<xavier> problem
<xavier>  * Starting Samba daemons...                                                    install: cannot change owner and/or group of `/var/run/samba': Operation not permitted
<blujay> How can I capture a child process's PID in a Bash script?
<Skrot-> xavier: Do it as sudo
<Skrot-> as/with
<zorglu_> ok i must do something wrong with this mount loop, i got 2 .bin and none is able to mount as iso
<xavier> ok
<rawrness> night all sleep well  and wake...
<enbor> does someone know how to fix the problem with usb keys? it is detected but you can open it
<enbor> *yot can't
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnome) ?
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnome) ?
<infornography> How can I install the extra codecs? The documentation says its the libxine-extracodecs package in multiverse, but I see no such package
<infornography> gp_: In my experiance both run at roughly the same speed. xubunty is somewhat quicker though
<fdoving> gp_: not that i'm aware of.
<aztun> is there any game similar to starcraft for linux?
<fdoving> aztun: you can try boson
<fdoving> aztun: http://boson.eu.org/
<fdoving> it's in the repos.
<fdoving> infornography: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-775cf32093c1bb05fef1e24465c9be753d760275
<aztun> thx fdoving
<enbor> bye
<xavier> hey even after disabling firewall ... i cannot access HTTP .. irc works
<xavier> had installed GuardDog
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnome) ?
<gp_> is kubuntu slower that ubuntu (gnome) ?
<xavier> could not access the internet .. so disabled firewall .. i cannot access the internet
<xavier> konq says : Unknown host www.google.com
<infornography> I have added the multiverse, it's just not in there
<TheGateKeeper> gp_: I would imagine they are much the same
<TheGateKeeper> after all they just use different desktops
<fdoving> infornography: then you have forgotten to run 'fetch updates' in adept, or 'sudo apt-get update' in konsole.
<TheGateKeeper> (k)ubuntu has some nice attributes, but speed ain't one of them
<infornography> No, I havent forgotten anything, the package is not there
<mike> does it mean that kubuntu si slow?
<tom__> hi
<infornography> Never mind
<tom__> can someone help me out please, what i want to do is, everytime my usb stick is mounted, synchronise a certain folder with a folder on my hard drive, does anyone know how to do this?
<xavier> i cannot access the ineternet .. i have disabled the firewall from guarddog .. help!
<xavier> samba is running in system services ... but when i type smb:// in konqueror .. i get transfered to / (root)
<tom__> anyone?
<fdoving> xavier: what about smb:/ ?
<xavier> when i type smb:// in konqueror .. i get transfered to / (root)
<fdoving> xavier: what about smb:/ ?
<xavier> i cannot access my lan
<xavier> i want to be able to browse the computers on my network .. there are a lot of them .. but i cannot remember most by name
<fdoving> xavier: are you in the same workgroup as they are?
<xavier> yes WORKGROUP
<xavier> i changed MSHOME to WORKGROUP
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> then it should just work.
<xavier> there were 48 computers in WKGP
<xavier> but now i cannot access any of them
<fdoving> when i point konqueror to smb:/ i get a list of the computers in my workgroup.
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: smb:/   <--- one / not //
<xavier> DOHH!!!
<fdoving> or, more like, i get the workgroup first, then i clik it, and get a list of computers.
<xavier> i thought it was like http:// lolll .. sorry
<xavier> hey
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: :-)
<xavier> i can c the workgroups
<xavier> but when i click on them it says could not connect to host
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: when konq starts the default page: should give you 'Network Folders' as an option to click on
<fdoving> xavier: did you setup the username/password in kmenu -> system settings -> sharing -> local network browsing ?
<xavier> yes .. just the username
<TheGateKeeper> I haven't put anything there, & I get a prompt for both
<TheGateKeeper> my guess is you need both bits of info or nothing
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: i have changed the web profile so that konq takes me to google.com by defualt
<ishkur> hmm i got a prob to read mp3 , tried with amarok and kaffein , both just skip them , tho the sound seems to works fine ... any idea pleaz ?
<xavier> i cannot even access google.com now
<xavier> am connected via pppoe
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: that's what I use firefox for :-)
<fdoving> ishkur: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<ishkur> oh thx
<xavier> when i run plog ... it says i have coinnected
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: firefox is verry slow with just 5-7 plugins .. konq is very fast compared
<TheGateKeeper> ishkur: install libxine-extracodecs & use the xime engine
<xavier> i have 768 mb ram still
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<xavier> i installed swiftfox .. no difference in speed compared to firefox .. i have an AMD Athlon Xp
<xavier> y can't i open any website ... but irc is working just fine??? i have disabled the firewall
<lupine_85> anyone know why konqueror is being annoying every time I start it, saying:- Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error.
<lupine_85> file:///home does exist
<TheGateKeeper> xavier:  resolve.conf is ok I presume?
<ishkur> maybe some dns issue xavier ? :s
<lupine_85> resolv.conf not resolve.conf surely? ;)#
<xavier> i cannot even ping to www.google.com
<xavier> where is resolv.conf please?
<TheGateKeeper> yep lupine_85 :-)
<xavier> lupine_85: did u try typing just '/home/'
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: in /etc
<xavier> TheGateKeeper:  i can see two nameservers there
<xavier> i have a dynamic ip .. i have not set these nameservers
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: why is there a line that reads "search mshome.net" ?? in resolv.conf
<lupine_85> xavier: it happens whenever I open an instance of konqueror
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: hmm I only have one line pointing at my router, copy it as a backup, then suitable modify it
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: can u please help me find the openDNS servers? trying those just in case
<lupine_85> correction, it happens whenever I open an instance of konqueror which starts off in a directory
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: not using a router?
<xavier> TheGateKeeper:  nope
<fdoving> xavier: 4.2.2.1 is open.
<xavier> fdoving: whts 4.2.2.1?
<lupine_85> IP address for a DNS server
<lupine_85> IIRC
<fdoving> xavier: it's a dns server. vnsc-pri.sys.gtei.net
<xavier> can i trust it? i have tried OpenDNS before
<TheGateKeeper>     * 208.67.222.222
<TheGateKeeper>     * 208.67.220.220
<lupine_85> konqueror works fine, it's just vaguely annoying to get this box all the time ;)
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: try that ^^^^
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: ty
<lupine_85> xavier: you're probably better using your ISP DNS servers
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: add 2 more lines right?
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: not sure if I have got it right
<xavier> lupine_85: but i am not able to resolve www.google.com lol
<lupine_85> can you resolve other domain names?
<xavier> no lol
<xavier> cannot access the http
<lupine_85> any other protocols work
<lupine_85> ?
<xavier> i am using IRC right now ??
<lupine_85> mm, true I guess :)
<loxs> whats on the diffrence between the desktop cd download and the dvd download?
<lupine_85> can you ping 64.233.183.99 ?
<lupine_85> (google)
<xavier> let me c
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: I would image you put nameserver 208.67.222.222  in your conf file
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: i added those
<xavier> but guess what?
<xavier> i cannot even ping 64.233.183.99
<lupine_85> thn it's not a DNS issue
<xavier> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<xavier> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> do you have a default route set?
<xavier> how? where? is that?
<lupine_85> (probably not thaty, but best to check)
<lupine_85> run "ip route show"
<lupine_85> you should get a line "like" default via 81.187.208.246 dev rausb0
<xavier> whoa i have 4 ppp connections !
<lupine_85> via should be the IP of your gateway; dev should be whatever is the active connection
<xavier> all with 4 different IP addresses
<xavier> ppp0 ppp1 ppp2 ppp3 <<<< is this normal?
<lupine_85> do you have a default?
<xavier> i donno .. here's how i connect to the internet .. need a better PPPOE dialer
<xavier> i run pon dsl-provider
<xavier> my isp generally asks me to retry connecting like 3 time
<xavier> s
<xavier> so i run plog to chk
<xavier> if not connected i retype pon dsl-provider
<xavier> when i c an ip being assigned to me when i plog ... i know i am connected
<xavier> i know .. i need a more automatic way to dial via PPPOE .. can some one help me with a pppoe dialer? i cannot install kpppoe ..
<lupine_85> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=3cd24c4fe5d8bed22d25cce76593ee17&t=307848
<lupine_85> was a firewall issue for that person
<xavier> i cannot access the internet :))
<xavier> i have disabled the firewall in gurddog
<xavier> guarddog
<xavier> lupine .. brb .. poffing all ppp connections and retrying .. shall be back
<xavier> lupine_85: can u please tell me how i can install kpppoe ? i tried using Alien coz i got a RPM package for kpppoe
<xavier> TheGateKeeper: kpppoe rpm installation help please?
<lupine_85> you... probably don't want to install that
<lupine_85> is the networking applet in System Settings inadequate?
<lupine_85> if so, your best bet is to build from source.
<lupine_85> erm, if not, rather
<TheGateKeeper> xavier: you use alien for rpm install, but it may not work, you need to use the repos or a deb if it not working
<TheGateKeeper> or compile from source
<lupine_85> erm, if so - I was right the first time!
<TheGateKeeper> yep
<m4x1mum> http://mirror.pacific.net.au/kde/stable/3.5.5/kubuntu/pool-dapper/ <-- which one i need to download to update my kde?
<TheGateKeeper> lupine_85: he has got it in stereo now :-)
<lupine_85> given that it's 4 years old, I'd especially recommend not installing it
<mj> Hey :) I need to install Apache 2 with some custom configs (--disable-rule=EXPAT) - is there a nice way to do that?
<lupine_85> mj: when you say install, do you mean build?
<mj> lupine_85: Yup - it's a ./configure option
<lupine_85> ok - apt-get source <package>
<lupine_85> then modify debian/rules to do what you want
<lupine_85> modify debian/control to give it a custom name or version
<lupine_85> finally dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot to get some .deb files
<fdoving> you probably also need to modify debian/changelog (name and version).
<mj> Cool, ta - then just dpkg -i foo.deb ?
<lupine_85> fdoving: good point :)
<fdoving> !away > m0naway
<lupine_85> yep
<mj> I'll have a fiddle, thanks :)
<thul_> I have an eksternal disc, on my sata internal disc i have freebsd installed. Kubuntu will not recognize my sata-disc so i can't install from the cd.. Can i boot into freebsd, mount the eksternal and copy some files from the cd onto the external and install kubuntu that way?
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lupine_85> summary: yes
<lupine_85> all the methods at www.debian.org also work, with small modifications
<marchello> saluto tutti, c' qualcuno che pu darmi un aiuto? grazie
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thul_> ok, I'll try lupine_85! thanks.. :)
<lupine_85> np
<|lostbyte|> Hi,
<|lostbyte|> This is weird, i can hear my mic, i can record it. but it wont go threw skype ?
<|lostbyte|> i.e, the Remote person cannot hear me.
<gingillo> how do i play mp3?
<fdoving> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<gingillo> i dont find libxine-extracodecs
<fdoving> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> enable multiverse as descibed on that page.
<xavier> hi .. whew .. i am back
<yuma> hello
<Linuh> some one help me i can not install flashplayer for firefox
<xavier> seriously people
<Linuh> give me link to guid ubuntu
<Linuh> plz
<fdoving> Linuh: http://help.ubuntu.com
<xavier> i need a better pppoe manager ... or else i will go mad .. doing pon dsl-provider :: plog :: dsl-provider :: plog :: dsl-provider :: plog :: dsl-provider :: plog :: dsl-provider :: plog ::
<alex_> Hi ! Can not find a page where it is explain how to upgrade from breezy to draper. Anyone can help please or give me a link ?
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yuma> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<xavier> pon dsl-provider <<< i have to keep doing that .. my isp makes me redial again and again
<xavier> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<yuma> which program should I use if I want to make 3D draws to insert into a LaTeX document?
<Clown> hi
<alex_> Hi ! Can not find a page where it is explain how to upgrade from breezy to draper. Anyone can help please or give me a link ?
<alex_> Oops Sorry ..
<Clown> there are some command for check if i am running / ussing xgl / beryl now?
<raul12>  my adept is opening in read only mode plz help
<raul12>  how can i bring back to normal mode
<raul12>  ??
<thul_> join #freebsd
<mike> how can i change kdm theme?
<thul_> hmm
<thul_> sorry:P
<raul12>  plz help ??
<fdoving> !adept crash fi
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> raul12: ^^
<raul12> ok
<xavier> is there a better way to connect via pppoe??
<ishkur> hmm i still cant hear mps even tho all needed packages are installed :|
<ishkur> mp3s even
<gingillo> how do i mount a partition with windows in another disk? can someone help me?
<fdoving> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<egonw> how do I mount a SD memory card from my digital camera (dmesg shows it being inserted/removed)?
<xavier> fdoving: can u help me install kpppoe?
<egonw> (indicated to be inserted into a pcmcia slot)
<lupine_85> egonw: usually they're sd* devices
<lupine_85> so try mounting all the different sd* device files in /dev
<lupine_85> (often it's sda, for instance, rather than sda1, that you need to mount)
<xavier> lupine_85: hi.. i am using 9 ppp connections right now .. when i run ip route show
<egonw> lupine_85: dir: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<xavier> when only the 9th is active .. i am going mad dialing 9 times to connect to the internet! everytime my isp disconnects me
<lupine_85> xavier: I've no idea, sorry - I don't use ppp
<yuma> egonw: dmesg doesn't show where it's the device that represents the sd card?
<xavier> ok
<lupine_85> maybe it's a timeout ot something
<lupine_85> or*
<ishkur> amarok just keep skipping mp3 files as if they are empty or smthg , tested system sound and it works tho
<egonw> yuma: no :(
<daco> hello I can't install a packege on my kubuntu installation, and I don't know how can i get help here
<egonw> pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0 <- is last line
<yuma> egonw: theres something called pcmcia in /dev?
<egonw> no /dev/pcm*
<yuma> hmmm
<egonw> ok, so a driver missing?
<alex_> Is a auto-updater avalable in kubuntu ? I got it on ubuntu .
<daco> hello I can't install a package on my kubuntu installation, and I don't know how can i get help here
<yuma> egonw: I think it's possible, I've never plugged anything in pcmcia slot
<fdoving> alex_: no. not yet, it's a gole for edgy+1
<egonw> daco: what you're trying to install?
<fdoving> goal that is.
<alex_> fdoving,  so only for ubuntu , right ?
<egonw> yuma: yes, I saw some comments on having to install 2.6.17
<yuma> egonw: any sg*?
<fdoving> alex_: right.
<egonw> which I did
<egonw> yuma: nope
<yuma> egonw: I think sometimes the scsi drives are called that way, maybe the cards too
<alex_> fdoving, edgy + 1 ?
<fdoving> alex_: the release after edgy.
<fdoving> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<daco> Hello! no kubuntu is alredy installed. i'm tring to install gcc with apt-get but i can't,egonw
<fdoving> daco: install the package named 'build-essential'
<kudu> try to install build-essential
<alex_> fdoving, thought current version was drapper drake :\
<egonw> daco: what erorr message do you get?
<alex_> !drapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> alex_: it is, edgy is the 'current development version'
<alex_> fdoving, ok thanks !
<Rapidwolve> sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<Rapidwolve> whats the package
<alex_> fdoving, I m upgarding and ubuntu is asking be for debconf configuration ... Don't know what it is ...
<alex_> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<Rapidwolve> ubuntu-<something here>
<Rapidwolve> i forget what it is
<egonw> -desktop?
<daco> it saw that the package  hasn't version available
<egonw> that normally means wrong package name
<Rapidwolve> egonw: thanks it ws right
<infornography> Is the libxine-extracodecs package called something else now? Because it doesn't appear to be there
<egonw> daco: try build-essential as suggested by others
<egonw> daco: that should get you a gcc version
<daco> egonw: gcc isn't installed i have tried with cuild-essential. it said that the package  hasn't version available
<T3hWiz0rd> kopete freezes everytime i launch it...
<egonw> daco: for any name confusion, try packages.ubuntu.com
<egonw> and use the search functionality
<daco> egonw: ok i'll try
<Ropechoborra> How do i create a new file in KDE Desktop ? (Like right click-> new)
<ad> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<daco> egonw i write: apt-get install gcc-4.0-base the answer is that the package was already installed
<daco> but i havent gcc
<xavier> hey whts the kb shortcut for task manager in KDE?
<ad> They say in the upgrade (but it is a ubuntu doc) to update "update-manager" but this is a gnome package :\ What should I upgrade ? What is the kde package for this ?
<ad> The aim is to upgrade from brezzy to drapper
<daco> egonw i write: apt-get install gcc-4.0-base the answer is that the package was already installed
<lupine_85> you could just edit sources.list yourself?
<lupine_85> I'm not sure if there is a GUI options for KDE
<lupine_85> of course, update-manager will still work - just pull in a load of gnome deps
<Ragol> I have some problems with my network connection in my kubuntu machine (description will follow)
<Ropechoborra> How do i create a new file in KDE Desktop ? (Like right click-> new)
<egonw> daco: and gcc-4.0 ?
<Ragol> whatever I'm trying, the first response is network is not working, but if I try the same address with the same program again, it will work
<Ragol> no, it's not dns related, because the same thing will happen with ip numbers
<Ragol> oh, and the windows machines work great
<fdoving> ls
<fdoving> ops.
<daco> has not version avaliable
<daco> egonw  has not version avaliable
<ad> lupine_85: well ... update manager is a gui ?
<ad> for gnome ?
<lupine_85> gnome programs *can* run in KDE
<lupine_85> cleaner to do it using apt-get dist-upgrade, though
<lupine_85> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ropechoborra> lupine_85 is it safe to upgrade now? i mean... is edgy stable ?
<lupine_85> define stable
<Ropechoborra> I dont know... everything works as it should?
<lupine_85> it "works for me" - quite well - but I'm not running a stock system, really
<lupine_85> apparently the edgy kernel is a bit b0rken atm
<lupine_85> (I'm running my own, so it didn't affect me ;) )
<lupine_85> in addition, the actual upgrade process is still a bit bumpy
<Ropechoborra> Im kind of new... what do you mean by your own kernel?
<arejaytee> u know KFC kernel !
<T3hWiz0rd> okay that should be my last join/leave lol
<Ropechoborra> How do i create a new file in KDE Desktop ? (Like right click-> new)
<daco> egonw "apt-get upgrade" said me that all is update... is that possible if i have install kubuntu from the live older than july
<fdoving> Ropechoborra: right click -> create new -> select
<arejaytee> right click -> create new?
<Ropechoborra> Dont got create new =(
<dognews> hi
<egonw> daco: dunno... what does your apt sources.list say?
<Ropechoborra> fdoving I dont got create new option =|
<daco> egonw: the only things not commentet are :
<dognews> Why do I get an error ("failed! (12)") of cafix (a data transmitting prog for casio calculators)? Can it be that I didn't configure my serial port correctly? Do I even have to configure anything for using that port?
<daco> egonw: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<daco> egonw: deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<egonw> maybe something wrong with the archive? you could try the main archives
<daco> where i can find the main archivie?
<rubens_> tenho um note com teclado US e no kubuntu basta eu apertar ctrl+alt+K para mudar o teclado de US pata ABNT
<rubens_> como fao isso no ubuntu com Gnome
<egonw> oh... and just make sure to add "main" at the end of that line, or make sure that another line gives that
<moonsky> hi all
<daco> egonw: ok ill try
<moonsky> got pb regarding USB support after update to kde 3.5.5
<moonsky> its eems that usb does not work anymore, it does not mount,
<moonsky> and has pbs
<daco> egonw: thank you very much, the  build-essential is installing...
<Firetech> hmm, CUPS in KDE isn't working for me anymore (upgraded to 3.5.5 a few days ago)
<Firetech> It says it canb't connect to the server, but it seems to be running fine
<pierresabatier_> Hello everybody, I have a problem whith my screen, there is only 2 choise xhith xrandr, and I want a "resolution" higher
<pierresabatier_> who know how to change this?
<mike> need help how do i fix this problem, t... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found
<cpk2> pierresabatier_: you can probably add the desired resolutions into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pierresabatier_> how can I do that?
<lupine_85> mik: install the -dev packages for Qt
<lupine_85> !info libqt3-dev
<ubotu> Package libqt3-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<mike> how do i fix it?
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<lupine_85> try installing that
<mike> ok thanx for the fast rep ^^
<cpk2> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mike> when i install libqt3-mt-dev the came up WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<mike>   liblcms1-dev
<mike> just continue?
<slow-motion> hallo
<vinicri> herlle everyone. i trying to install this theme pack http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42697
<vinicri> but i cant find a way in kubuntu
<vinicri> where shoul i go
<cpk2> can you use gnome themes in kde?
<vinicri> oh... thx
<vinicri> understood
<mike> lupine_85 : after installing libqt3-mt-dev theres a new error KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<lupine_85> then install the KDE headers
<lupine_85> rinse and repeat until no errors remain
<cpk2> vinicri: that was a question, i'm not sure if you can or cant
<mike> ohh man......... lots of work all im trying to do is make install for kdm theme manager T_T
<cpk2> mike: why are you compiling it yourself?
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<lupine_85> that's the nature of building from source
<mike> i got poor internet connection
<lupine_85> hence why people use distributions in the first place
<David_Edmundson> if you're installing KD3, look into apt-build
* cpk2 is lost
<cpk2> how does compiling yourself save bandwidth?
<David_Edmundson> it doesn't.
<lupine_85> not even close ;)
<mike> cpk2 : i know
<narasim_7> hello all
<mike> thanx for d uhm support..
<cpk2> David_Edmundson: you know that might be just the thing that I have been looking for
<moonsky> so anybody knows about this usb bug  with kde 3.5.5 ?
<cpk2> David_Edmundson: do you know much about apt-build?
<David_Edmundson> used it a few times. it's pretty much the same as apt-get souce then debian/rules
<moonsky> it looks like im talking to wind
<lupine_85> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<cpk2> tpying to wind?
<David_Edmundson> debian/rules is a shell script that builds a .deb of the source. is contained in all debinan source pacakges
<Firetech> CUPS printing in KDE 3.5.5 (for dapper) is broken. (kdeprint/kprinter can't connect to cupsd.) After some investigation, it seems like an upstream patch (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115891) "fixed" something that already worked in kubuntu (CUPS 1.2 support). cupsd is up and running, and Gnome can connect to it.
<cpk2> now that would be an odd thing to do
<moonsky>  does anybody could at least say hello, and answerd when a question is asked
<cpk2> David_Edmundson: how does apt-build differ from apt-get source -b?
<lupine_85> moonsky: do you really want 318 people to say hello to you?
<David_Edmundson> it also builds the dependencies rather than just installing binaries of them
<moonsky> well, a minimum of respect, thats pity for me to have to talk like that to provok any reaction here
<David_Edmundson> and you can do apt-build dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<moonsky> especially when something is asked for a problem that plenty of peops have
<vinicri> i'm newbe :-/.. i know some definitions in linux,, have read some books but there's plenty of thiung that i dont know yet.. can you give me some sites where i can learn new things..
<lupine_85> www.linuxquestions.org ?
<moonsky> ubotu, mv bots /dev/null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv bots /dev/null - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sisyphe> fr
<lupine_85> cool, kicker just dies on me
<lupine_85> died*
<mike> lupine_85 : is there a kdm theme manager for Kubuntu? ^^
<sisyphe> c koi le salon ubuntu pour les frenchies ?
<moonsky> sisyphe,  reflechies
<sisyphe> salut!
<sisyphe> huhu
<moonsky>  kubuntu-fr
<sisyphe> j ai essay #ubuntu.fr
<moonsky> i leave cause as usual there was no answer here
<sisyphe> merci le canadien
<moonsky> canadien mon cul
<sisyphe> aha
<cpk2> David_Edmundson: wow, that means apt-build will give my computer something to do at night =P
<lguilherme> bom dia alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar minha placa de video no ubuntu? 6.06l
<sisyphe> t koi au juste?
<moonsky> sisyphe, aprend irc
<moonsky> aprend la gestion des hots
* sisyphe rote
<moonsky> hosts
<sisyphe> BUrrPPP
<sisyphe> hum
<sisyphe> je sais pas tr bin ce ke tu veux dire
<sisyphe> hu
<David_Edmundson> cpk2: I'm fairly sure you can do apt-build everything currently installed on my system
<David_Edmundson> my friends house did that on one of the machines. with DistCC set up on everyone elses box
<David_Edmundson> combined proccessing power of about 12Ghz
<cpk2> i've just got my poor p4 at at about 2.4ghz
<David_Edmundson> well have a fun time :-D
<TheGateKeeper> so does that give you any speed advantage?
<cpk2> and I have no clue what the difference between p4 and p4m is but I am assuming that i have a p4 =)
<David_Edmundson> I had a gentoo install on my P4 @ 1.6 for a while
<David_Edmundson> p4m= mobile edition
<vinicri> i can't install this themehttp://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6234 i dont know what i'm doing wrong
<David_Edmundson> TheGateKeeper: a compile makes a small difference, especially on the core layers such as X or the kernel
<cpk2> its doesnt seem you can tab complete with apt-build like you can with apt-get
<David_Edmundson> generally not worth it. The real reason for doing it is because you can change something called Use Tags
<TheGateKeeper> David_Edmundson: have you ever installed arch linux?
<David_Edmundson> no, what's special about it?
<cpk2> i just want to build stuff from source to give my computers un used cycles something to do =)
<TheGateKeeper> David_Edmundson: 'speed' in a word
<David_Edmundson> cpk2: erm. you could use it to help cure cancer or hunt for aliens?
<cpk2> David_Edmundson: dont believe in aliens and am not so sure i could help cure cancer through my schools firewall
<David_Edmundson> you have your own computer in a school at night?
<cpk2> I live on campus at my university
<David_Edmundson> ah, Uni
<David_Edmundson> makes more sense
<David_Edmundson> where at?
<cpk2> well double checking with the whois SJSU =P
<cpk2> haha i like how the man of the apt-build says bugs: many.
<dhq> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<arukuro> is there an irc for america's army here
<snook353> kubuntu decided this morning to only take-up about half of my screen
<snook353> what do i do?
<cpk2> use the mouse to scroll it over?
<snook353> yeah
<snook353> that's not a solution
<snook353> it decided this morning, as in, its never done that before
<cpk2> snook353: can you actually scroll the screen around with the mouse?
<snook353> yeah, i can cpk2
<cpk2> snook353: does ctrl alt + do anything?
<snook353> what is "do"? cpk2
<cpk2> snook353: press ctrl alt +
<snook353> no.  my computer's just makin a lot of noises.
<TheGateKeeper> what's the tar command for a <filename>.tar.bz2 to extract please folks?
<cpk2> snook353: are you in x right now?
<snook353> yeah cpk2
<snook353> i changed some eye candy in the system settings gui
<cpk2> TheGateKeeper: tar xvjf
<snook353> and i installed openoffice quickstarter cpk2
<cpk2> snook353: ctrl alt + (or -) should change the screen res
<cpk2> this is + and - on the keyboard
<snook353> cntrl alt + or - does nothing cpk2
<cpk2> snook353: is it physically only using half the monitor space or the resolution is really big and only displaying half of your desktop?
<snook353> physically only using half, cpk2
<snook353> except its centered, cpk2, in the middle
<cpk2> that is really really odd
<snook353> it ususally does not do this.  started when turned on this morning. cpk2
* cpk2 is slightly stumped
<snook353> yeah, i had this prob with knoppix, but that was a software issue, not a glitch, cpk2
<cpk2> so why couldnt it be the same software issue?
<snook353> i could try turning it on until it decides to stop. cpk2
<snook353> notech, cuz it has been normal until this morning, cpk2
<snook353> i'm gonna restart somethin, cuz i don't think there's anything else i can do, cpk2
<snook353> i apt-get updated, and upgraded cpk2
<snook353> and there was nothin wrong cpk2
<andrzejsz> snook: are you using notebook-class machine? or desktop?
<cpk2> could always try dkpg-rconfigure xserver-xorg
<snook353> notebook
<cpk2> reconfigure even
<andrzejsz> ok. compaq maybe?
<snook353> toshiba sat
<andrzejsz> hmm...
<andrzejsz> i think it may be just the resolution:
<andrzejsz> on my compaq/hp when it is set lower than nominal one
<andrzejsz> the screen is not stretched...
<andrzejsz> check screen res in your X settings.
<snook353> ok, andrzejsz
<snook353> screen rez is correct
<andrzejsz> i guess my guess was incorrect...
<snook353> i Did have this prob with (kde) knoppix, but never ubuntu
<snook353> even though it was a diff kind of prob
<snook353> it takes up small space of screen from log-in
<snook353> at log-in, it also does
<andrzejsz> try to reconfigure package, as cpk2 suggested...
<snook353> ok, thanks
<cpk2> which is a shot in the dark
<cpk2> but wont hurt
<ad> HOw to burn a iso ?
<snook353> i'm restarting.
<cpk2> ad: k3b will i believe
<ad> k3b  ; well i can not find the option ...
<ian|> Hi! Is there any simple way to get a "root"-konquerer (or a konquerer asking for a password before writing files in system-directories like /etc/ ?)
<cpk2> ian|: sure run command... kdesu konquerer
<gingillo> hi, my adpet gives me an error: Could not open cache, can someone help me?
<cpk2> ad: burn cd image
<ad> cpk2: oh yes .. did not see it ... pfff .. thnaks
<cpk2> ian|: hrmm konquerer wasnt a command =X
<jende> Hi Folks!
<gingillo> hi, my adpet gives me an error: Could not open cache, can someone help me?
<jende> has anyone got an idea if the download servers for edgy are in trouble?
<jende> why I'm asking?the downloadmanager says that it'll take approx 42hrs to download the iso
<andrzejsz> gingillo: please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169459
<jende> so I do have a download speed of ~25KB/sec, which is bad
<jende> is there another mirror? maybe one in europe preferrably in germany which I can choose?
<cpk2> jende: which mirror are you using right now?
<jende> cpk2: hold on ... I'll check
<jende> cpk2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/beta/
<dragonkh> hello
<andrzejsz> jende: please check http://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<dragonkh> anyone know much about configuring sshd ?
<andrzejsz> or just go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<andrzejsz> select random one
<andrzejsz> and click "parent directory"
<andrzejsz> :)
<jende> andrzejsz: :-) yep, that's going well
<puttlick> How do I get Kubuntu to play my MP3's?
<_bbeck> dragonkh: ask your question, and if someone can help they'll say something.
<jende> andrzejsz: I choose the one in bayreuth
<andrzejsz> your choice...
<andrzejsz> :)
<dragonkh> I want to change my sshd config so that it lets me ssh like this :   ssh user:password@host  rather than prompting me for a password
<dragonkh> do you think this is possible with ssh ?
<jende> andrzejsz: and goes 6times faster than the one in the US <- the chose before was in the US I guess
<puttlick> How do I get Kubuntu to play mp3?
<jende> puttlick: so you're mp3's are on hdd and you say, that you can't play them?
<cpk2> puttlick: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<puttlick> jende: Exactly ;)
<puttlick> cpk2: okay will try that...
<jende> puttlick: have you done what cpk2 just said
<nuku> dragonkh: you could use public key authentification..
<jende> andrzejsz: just one last question the iso on the other mirror had ~3,5GB and the one iin Bayreuth has 683Megs. what's the difference?
<andrzejsz> i guess one of this isos is DVD :)
<puttlick> It says it's not accessiable....
<andrzejsz> puttlick: check http://linux.mty.itesm.mx/wiki/index.php/Mp3_en_kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> quick question, what is the terminal options required to get konsole to open in a 25x77 window?
<jende> andrzejsz: sure that is
<puttlick> Okey^ thanks
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying to add something to the kmenu, but it needs a window bigger than konsole wants to launch in.
<PiR> hi
<andrzejsz> jende: just download CD iso for your architecture
<andrzejsz> :)
<pieRReSabatier> et bien, non, ce que je pensais n'a pas march
<jende> andrzejsz: I'm already doing iit and will get all the other features, i might need with apt
* cpk2 still doesnt get why people cant wait 2 more weeks for edgy
<nuku> morghanphoenix: konsole --help reveals --vt_sz CCxLL :)
<morghanphoenix> thanks, I can't seem to find anything in man pages.
<PiR> pieRReSabatier : just english in this chan, but you can speak french in #kubuntu-fr
<nuku> morghanphoenix: --help can also help :)
<jende> cpk2: cause a friend of mine need it to compare for somewhatever reasons some features (Deian <-> KUbuntu) and his DSL Router just died
<morghanphoenix> nice, and here I've been doing it the hard way
<jende> cpk2: so he asked me to do it for him and basically I'm happy with edgy the eway it is already
<PiR> I'd like to know, if it is a dictionnary multilanguage (i search german-french) OpenSource in linux
<PiR> nobody ?
<jende> PiR: not as much as I know
<jende> PiR: you may want to use google / googles translator
<morghanphoenix> Yeah for rogue-like games!
<jende> cpk2: is that okay? ;-)
<cpk2> jende: was just making a comment =)
<jende> cpk2: ah, okay
<cpk2> mostly for those that come in after edgy has broken them =P
<PiR> jende : googlestranslator is ... hum ... how to say it ... to bad !
<PiR> :)
<TheGateKeeper> cpk2: that's ok they can find the bugs for all the rest of us lol
<cpk2> =D
<PiR> I search an Utralingua dictionnary like
<PiR> but Ultralingua isn't free
<jende> cpk2: I had just one little drama after the upgrade *g*
<jende> TheGateKeeper: mine looks quite stable as yet
<jende> TheGateKeeper: once I'll discover a bug I'll let you know anyway
<TheGateKeeper> jende: good :-) did it break anything in the upgrade process?
<nuku> PiR: maybe try dict.org with kdict as frontend.. but i don't know how good the quality of its ger/fr dictionaries is
<jende> TheGateKeeper: basically what happened was that after the Kernel and it's modules have been loaded it was freezing, which was not such a drama for me, cause I used the rescue mode and went into
<jende> TheGateKeeper: chroot and fixed it this way. I guess it has been my fault anyway
<PiR> ok thanks nuku , i'll tray it
<TheGateKeeper> jende: how was it your fault?
<jende> TheGateKeeper: okay...it was my fault, because I right after I did sudo apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade Adept gave me a warning so I went into Adept and haven't really finished the whole upgrade process in the console mode with apt
<jende> TheGateKeeper: the Adept warning might confuse people as it has confused me
<morghanphoenix> what is a .jar file? an archive or an executable?
<jende> morghanphoenix: an archive
<andrzejsz> morghanphoenix: Java archive
<andrzejsz> some of them are runnable with java -jar JARFILE
<morghanphoenix> They don't need compiling, do they?
<ad> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nuku> PiR: forget about dict.org it just contains about 6000 words in the fr/de dict :(
<andrzejsz> morghanphoenix: no, they don't. just type "java -jar FILE"
<jende> TheGateKeeper: and after I've been in the chroot it took me like another 15mins and eversthing was fine
<jende> TheGateKeeper: and after I've been in the chroot it took me like another 15mins and everything was fine
<morghanphoenix> woah, lots of missing toolkits, what do I need for this? I'm just running the current jre from sun's webpage.
<ryanakca> How do I make amarok display similar to iTunes? (genres, artists and albums in three collumns on the top half of amarok, while the bottom half is tracks)
<morghanphoenix> AWT
<morghanphoenix> Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<jende> TheGateKeeper: did that help you?Or dou you want me to explain the process more precise?
<TheGateKeeper> jende: no that's fine thanx
<TheGateKeeper> jende: my intention is not to upgrade until the end of november at the earliest
<BluesKaj> Howdy All !
<Clown> hi gays
<BluesKaj> yeah, Oct 26 is gonna be a DL nightmare anyway
<cpk2> TheGateKeeper: i wasnt going to do it till around xmas time so I have all the time in the world just in case i break something =)
<jende> TheGateKeeper: I guess it'll be the easiest solution to tell users on the Howto upgrade page that Adept could spit aou a warning but it's not worth using adept, instead..it makes it worth.
<gzevspero> Hi, I just installed a kvm switch and when using it I can't get my kubuntu resolution to go any higher than 640x480. I go into admin mode but still no other resolution options exist. I can get kubuntu to run in normal resolution when I'm connected directly, not via the kvm. Any ideas?
<morghanphoenix> either crappy hardware or need to configure xorg
<TheGateKeeper> well I don't really use adept, I use apt-get/synaptic
<cpk2> gzevspero: probably need to edit xorg with the monitor plugged into the switch
<jende> cpk2: on the other boxes I have a Deb-Sid and a Deb-Etch, so I knew what I'm doing, except with Adept's bloody warnings
<morghanphoenix> oh, kvm, maybe it detects that as your monitor, you using plub n play?
<morghanphoenix> yes, plub n play
<morghanphoenix> good one
<gzevspero> cpk2: how do I edit xorg? (my first day on linux)
<cpk2> jende: never said you didnt, just I think that some people up to edgy and expect to not have any problems somehow
<morghanphoenix> so, no idea what a awt toolkit is?
<TheGateKeeper> my intention in any event is to put gentoo on this box, then make a decision as to whether I need to replace hardware
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: probably this libgcj7-awt - AWT peer runtime libraries for use with gcj
<jende> cpk2: I know you didn't
<jende> TheGateKeeper: I don't like gentoo, to be honest
<TheGateKeeper> I have never been fond of this upgrade process as it seems to break things more often than not
* cpk2 wonders if he can just format his / drive and install edgy clean
<jende> TheGateKeeper: honestly, the edgy upgrade went fine and nothing got broken at all
<morghanphoenix> thanks cpk2, that was it.
<cpk2> since i have /home all by itself
<jende> cpk2: should work
<morghanphoenix> resident java apps now running
<cpk2> but I am worried that I might somehow cause problems for myself anyways
<jende> cpk2: maybe you just want to make an imake first?
<TheGateKeeper> cpk2: you probable could, but you should not have to, seems to me having to that kills the whole point of installing linux
<jende> cpk2: want to know how I did it?
<zen> ok i have a unusual question i cant see why exactly but i think i know ... my webpages load noice and fast but a download tends to load slow i loaded the same page on my other system and noice and fast so i tried the download and yep fast too.. so i think it may be the traffic of the network card but how do i set  it to a fster speed or maybe its the setup of the system it is pretty standard atm i can get files from the ubuntu server noice and 
<zen>  firefox or the whole http system any ideas please let me know
<cpk2> jende: sure, never heard of imake
<jende> cpk2: imake???
<cpk2> TheGateKeeper: how so? all of my user configs will be saved and all of my user information will be saved
<cpk2> to me that is one of the biggest points of installing linux, your important data is seperate from the system
<jende> cpk2: sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende> cpk2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<umb> chi pu aiutarmi con kubuntu?
<jende> cpk2: sudo apt-get -f install
<jende> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<morghanphoenix> great, running, but freezes because of gtk errors, I think I'm about to give up on java
<andrzejsz> umb: most of us do not speak language, you've just spoken...
<jende> cpk2: that's all I did
<umb> l need help about kubuntu
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: did you apt-get java?
<andrzejsz> umb: just ask (in english). if someone knows the answer, will answer you.
<justaguy2> is there a 64bit kubuntu channel?
<jende> umb: like what?what kind of help?
<umb> ati xpress 200 driver configuration/installation
<morghanphoenix> no, I dovnloaded and installed the bin
<marek> is synaptic in kubuntu also ?
<TheGateKeeper> marek: yep
<jende> marek: there is
<justaguy2> can be in kubuntu if you want, I use it
<marek> thnx ;] 
<TheGateKeeper> apt-get install synaptic
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: it might have been wiser to apt-get java =)
<justaguy2> I hate adept
<andrzejsz> umb: please check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258176
<loxs> is tux racer still about?
<umb> marco parla italiano?
<marek> sorry for stupid questions ;]  i used only gentoo before
<Clown> lox yes but now is named panetpenguin-racer
<morghanphoenix> wtf? SDL now, argh! I wish people would write dependancies into thier damn source packages!
<jende> cpk2: did you get my stuff?
<morghanphoenix> whatever happened to readme files?
<justaguy2> is there an edgy kubuntu 64bit user here, have a question about duplicate monitor set-up showing in hardware / kde-systemsettings
<justaguy2> wondering if it might be a bug
<TheGateKeeper> cpk2: I just think have to do a fresh install is a lot of uneccessary pratting around
<cpk2> jende: yes i did thanks, but I will not be upgrading to edgy at least until the beginning of november =)
<jende> cpk2: fair enough ;-)
<justaguy2> wow, lots of people "standing" around, eh?
<jende> justaguy2: wouldn't say so. I can't really help you, but just a few weeks ago there was a thread on the debian(ger)mailing list. and all it needed was a bit of modification in the settings
<SlimG> anyone got a howto for using logitech quickcam in kopete?
<abattoir> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<justaguy2> This issue is not causing me a problem, but just thought there would have been others running into this "symptom", that's all
<BluesKaj> I'm wondering what advantages edgy 6.10 will have over dapper 6.06 in terms of real world uses ?
<abattoir> SlimG: ^^^ that might help you set it up
<justaguy2> am running an edgy updated config, without latest kernel upgrade
<SlimG> abattoir: Just what i need, thanx ;)
<abattoir> SlimG: you're welcome :)
<jende> justaguy2: I still think that you have the modifications yourself
<jende> justaguy2: ...have to make...
<justaguy2> are you running edgy jende?
<BluesKaj> justaguy2, what do you like about edgy vs dapper ?
<jende> justaguy2: yep
<justaguy2> I like to "tinker", stable versions leave me "bored" at times
<BluesKaj> jende , what do you think of edgy /
<jende> BluesKaj: I love it!
<jende> justaguy2: FACK
<justaguy2> I have kubuntu 6.06.1 / stable on another partition
<BluesKaj> ok, what are the advantages ?
<justaguy2> I love edgy.............!
<jende> BluesKaj: quite a few advantages
<BluesKaj> well?
<jende> BluesKaj: give it a go and you'll se
<justaguy2> Have been unable to go as far as getting beryl installed and working, although I have an nvidia card, which should make things alot easier
<andrzejsz> one of the advanages is that justaguy2 loves edgy :D
<jende> andrzejsz: and me...*ggg*
<justaguy2> thanks andrzejsz
<andrzejsz> ok. both of them.
<andrzejsz> BTW: is Edgy male or female ? :)
<jende> andrzejsz: nice one...*ggg*...edgy is a beauty and female
<justaguy2> flip edgy, and find out!  ; )
<andrzejsz> will try. i promise.
<BluesKaj> took me quite a while to get my windows network setup working properly in dapper ...wifey runs her pc in windows and i'm not about to make her learn a new OS , since she's not real computer savy .
<justaguy2> jende, have you gotten beryl installed and working?
<jende> justaguy2: not as yet
<cpk2> BluesKaj: ubuntu is incredibly easy though
<pieRReSabatier> hello
<justaguy2> I hope things wil;l come together faster when edgy goes "final" re: beryl issues
<BluesKaj> edgy easier than dapper?
<cpk2> BluesKaj: i think in alot of aspects its easy than windows
<pieRReSabatier> I want to download an iso image but Kubuntu don't accept
<cpk2> i mean apt-get has to be the easiest way to get apps
<jende> BluesKaj: even my dad who is 67 doesn't wanna go back to redmond
<BluesKaj> what's beryl?
<pieRReSabatier> Can I force Kubuntu to accept?
<justaguy2> beryl: fork of compiz
<jende> justaguy2: will be back shortly
<justaguy2> sure thing
<jende> justaguy2: ran out of coffee and smokes, what a hassle
<justaguy2> I know what you mean!
<justaguy2> I only smoke outside
<BluesKaj> jende, I'm 63 :)
<pieRReSabatier> I repeat again : I wan't to force Kubuntu to accept an iso image , is it possible?
<jende> justaguy2: well I've got a nice old house with several rooms and one is my smokers room in which my boxes are
<jende> BluesKaj: so, keep rockin'...
<jende> bye for now, folks
<justaguy2> hahaha, 2nd hand smoke is not the greatest thing for boxes though
<justaguy2> bye jende
<justaguy2> pieRR, what r u trying to force, sorry
<pieRReSabatier> Who can answer?
<hyper> hiya, what must a entry in the hosts file look like?   Must there be perioads at the end of the domain names as it is necessary for bind?  e.g.     xx.xxx.xx.xx   mydomain.com.   ?
<andrzejsz> pieRReSabatier: what do you mean by "accept an iso image"?
<pieRReSabatier> I want load an iso image but kubuntu refuse
<justaguy2> load or burn an iso?
<pieRReSabatier> burn
<BluesKaj> yup jende , listening to steve miller band as we speak :)
<andrzejsz> ok. got k3b?
<pieRReSabatier> yes, with K3b
<justaguy2> yep K3B is the ticket, right click on iso file
<pieRReSabatier> It doesn't work
<justaguy2> choose K3B
<andrzejsz> but tough guys use cdrecord :D
<cpk2> pieRReSabatier: are you sure its an iso?
<pieRReSabatier> I don't have any iso image Kubuntu refuse them
<justaguy2> do you hace a cd in the drive?
<pieRReSabatier> yes an empty cd
<pieRReSabatier> it's a probleme?
<justaguy2> is it being recognized
<soulrider> hi everyone =)
<pieRReSabatier> yes
<pieRReSabatier> it's recognized
<justaguy2> try right clicking on icon on desktop
<pieRReSabatier> yes
<pieRReSabatier> then?
<justaguy2> choice, to burn image?
<pieRReSabatier> no I don't have this choise
<justaguy2> hold on
<pieRReSabatier> open copy whith
<pieRReSabatier> sorry I'm limited in english
<pieRReSabatier> yes
<jason> guys,  core 2 duo 6400 --- what iso do i install to take advantage of it?
<LjL> is there any decent Kopete SVN package around? (i'm looking for audio and webcam support in MSN)
<pieRReSabatier> copy whith k3b?
<justaguy2> with cd in drive, close out K3B if open, then open K3B again
<justaguy2> yes, copy with K3B
<BluesKaj> !core 2 duo 6400
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core 2 duo 6400 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pieRReSabatier> Url mal format
<pieRReSabatier> no
<pieRReSabatier> Url mal form
<pieRReSabatier> url bad formed
<justaguy2> did you md5 your image?
<cpk2> pieRReSabatier: does file thisismy.iso say its an iso?
<pieRReSabatier> I don't know
<justaguy2> check properties of image
<pieRReSabatier> so I don't have this iso image, and when I want it to download, I can't
<pieRReSabatier> download or burn
<pieRReSabatier> :s
<justaguy2> you have the image on harddrive or not?
<pieRReSabatier> no
<justaguy2> <--confused now
* cpk2 boggles
<fildo> lol
<fildo> u need to download first
<justaguy2> oh, so try another download, different location
<fildo> retain on hdd. n user k3b to burn image
<pieRReSabatier> There is an option to open an iso image on the net whith k3b
<justaguy2> no, you don't want to do that
<pieRReSabatier> ok
<justaguy2> download 1st, then burn with k3b
<BluesKaj> jason, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/core/
<andrzejsz> jason: please check at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<jason> thx guys
<pieRReSabatier> I save the iso image on /home?
<justaguy2> k3b will automatically check md5sum, compare to what you have on image
<pieRReSabatier> ^
<justaguy2> save to /home, sure
<fildo> save it anywhere
<fildo> !
<Clown> sorry, but i dont speak english very well... guys and gays is the same??
<justaguy2> (!)  lol
<fildo> no
<fildo> haha
<justaguy2> ?
<justaguy2> pieRR .... downloading?
<cpk2> Clown: guys means men;males;boys
<BluesKaj> jason if you want to be safe , the 32 bit x86 version should work
<Clown> because i only say "hi gays" when i enter in the channel and now i think that i say homosexual to all the people when i want say guys
<umb> c' qualcuno che parla ITALIANO?
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<justaguy2> mmmmm .. not sure where this id going(?)
<abattoir> umb: ^^^^
<umb> sei molto gentile.....
<cpk2> Clown: you would want to say guys
<umb> ciao a tutti
<Clown> cpk2: ok thanks
<andrzejsz> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrzejsz> funny...
<zippo> hi hello everybody
<dhq> i use ktorrent i am on a 256kbps so i should get a minimum speed of 30 but my speed doesnt cross 10
<hazard2> how do you install mount 'suid-root' so normal users can run it?
<dhq> hazard2: i guess its chroot
<dhq> or chown
<dhq> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dhq> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<cpk2> you know what i just found in my kmenu?
<cpk2> KOdometer!
<cpk2> =P
<Clown> firefox pascua eggs... tipe g" on the url bar
<hazard2> Hrm...
<Clown> cpk2: right click on kpanel and "add applet to panel" in the list are kodometer
<cpk2> Clown: aww its not in my gui =(
<soulrider> cpk2: kodo lol, why would anyone wanna measure how much they move their mouse :P
<soulrider> i can undertsand keystrokes but distance...
<soulrider> unless its some sort of mass project or something :P
<cpk2> ohh you can measure keystrokes too?
<soulrider> not with kodo
<soulrider> but in win i used whatpulse
<soulrider> i think you cna gte it for linux too
<soulrider> and it measures numbers of clicks
<soulrider> there was one for mouse distance too
<soulrider> and like whatpulse you could be in teams
<soulrider> and there were competitions, and milestones like going to the moon or the sun lol
<cpk2> man i really would love one that measured mouseclicks
<soulrider> lol
<cpk2> just to see how muchplaying warcraft skyrockets it
<soulrider> its fun :P
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i wish lineage 2 ran on linux :(
<cpk2> oh, i dont play wow
<cpk2> i play warcraft 3 =P
<jende> justaguy2: I#m back
<soulrider> ihh
<soulrider> ohh*
<soulrider> still i want lineage :P
<soulrider> i still got windows, just for lineage
<cpk2> i bet wine or cedega can do lineage
<jende> cpk2: cedega can do that
<zours> hi
<cpk2> warcraft 3 works like a charm on wine
<soulrider> i think not cpk2
<cpk2> i think wine really only runs into trouble with more hardcore copy protections
<soulrider> besides, it has horrible memory leaks
<soulrider> it wouldnt run well on cedega or wine
<soulrider> i think it actually worked with cedega
<soulrider> but it was chronicle 1
<soulrider> yeas ago
<melhisedek> Anyone have xgl working fine with newer ATi card? X1x00 (series)
<soulrider> tehers chronicle 5 now
<zours> I have a question : KDE 3.5.5 is out for dapper. If I add the repo to my sources, can I remove the one I had added for KDE 3.5.4 ?
<soulrider> sure
<jende> zours: yes
<cpk2> zours: there is a latest kde version repo so you dont always have to add the new one
<zours> OK thanks :-)
<zours> Ah ?
<cpk2> !easysource
<zours> OK. I'll take this one then.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> you can get it from there
<zours> Ooh... Neat... Thx
<cpk2> zours: there are also several other latest of (some kde app) from kubuntu.org there
<zours> OK cpk2, thanks
<jende> cpk2: as I'm curious...where are you from?
<cpk2> united states
<cpk2> why?
<gzevspero> Hi, I'm a new user who edited my kubuntu resolution settings using xorg and now the gui won't load... I'm on now using the livecd. How can I restore xorg settings to default from the command prompt of my installed kubuntu?
<coreymon77> !seen ceros
<ubotu> I last saw ceros (n=user@c-68-49-247-245.hsd1.va.comcast.net) 23h 17m 9s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<zours> gzevspero : edit you xorg.conf
<zours> In /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zours> In the Screen section...
<cpk2> gzevspero: do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg just like the xorg says
<Hawkwind> gzevspero: Or boot back to your install, and from a command line type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   Then usually the defaults will get you back into X
<jende> cpk2: just because I'm curious...sometimes I just wanna know where people are from
<jende> gzevspero: man xserver-xorg telly you all about
<jende> any germans around who are into software development?
<gzevspero> ok, will try, thanks
<cwh1947> anyone know of pcmcia cards that work without ndiswrapper?
<jende> cwh1947: what kind of PCMCIA cards?
<cwh1947> wireless
<zours> Yes. I have a wifi pcmcia that works !
<ad> I have problem in charset with vfat partition (fat 32 Windows XP) : some chars appears as squares like "".
<cwh1947> what model?
<zours> Give me a sec...
<cwh1947> tks
<ad> Anyone can help lease on charset prob ?
<lunitik> Hey, I was under the impression that (K)Ubuntu would be released earlier this month... what happened?
<jende> cwh1947: ALLNET WLAN ALL0282a
<cwh1947> thanks a bunch!
<jende> cwh1947: the other one I know of is a conceptronic
<cwh1947> got it written down, thanks for your help
<zours> Shit, my card is a generic one... WN150g, no brand...
<ritch_> have they fix the cups issues ?
<cwh1947> jende had a model number
<zen> anyone able to tell me how to navigate around in console / terminal
<zours> I saw :-)
<cwh1947> but thanks for looking
<zours> zen : cd
<jende> cwh1947: for which card?
<zen> to go up
<cwh1947> the wireless pcmcia card
<jende> cwh1947: the one for the allnet you've got?
<cwh1947> yes zours was looking too
<cwh1947> thanks again, off to the store!
<jende> cwh1947: I know that is has got a ralink chipset; RT61
<copter_> hi, is it possible to force a system to cancel the recharge of a laptop battery while being AC plugged and battery capacity is less than (for example) 90%?
<zen> thanks zours ill go log in to terminal and try it without the xserver running
<Skrot-> copter_: Doubt that is doable with software..
<copter_> Skrot-: so what do you think, is it done strictly by bios or, lets say, kernel?
<jende> copter_: I'd say by BIOS
<copter_> jende: thats a pitty :/ thnx anyway
<driz> hey guys, I just switched internet  ISP from verizon to Comcast and now my router won't work i tried to get to get into the router by IP but it wont work PLEASE help me??!!
<driz> it's a Linksys WRT54G
<driz> they have no training for Kubuntu/linux computers...
<copter_> driz: connect to it by plain lan cable an set it up using http
<driz> how? :-(
<copter_> driz: on my router there is sticker with default ip address
<driz> ya i know it
<copter_> driz: try to switch your ip settings to dhcp
<driz> ok how do i get that done? sorry total newb
<copter_> system settings -> network settings -> (click admin mode) -> (click wlan0) -> configure interface -> choose dhcp -> apply
<jende> driz: what does route tell you so far?
<jende> driz: open a console using alt+f2
<jende> driz: route
<driz> i am connected directly to the modem right now its the only way i could log on here
<copter_> do you have internet connection now, this way?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> when is kde 4 coming out?
<driz> copter_: ya
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a gpg aware editor? Something that will open a pgp encrypted file, ask for my pass, allow me to edit, then save as encrypted again?
<jende> driz: so, the modules are all loaded properly?
<copter_> driz: ok, so its wifi problem rather than ISP i presume
<zen> well that was painfull
<driz> copter_:I'm guessing so ya
<zen> im sad to say no joy there
<zen> did get in but install failed anyway
<jende> driz: could you make a PING to your router?
<jende> zen: waht have you tried to install?
<driz> i tried last night and it was unreachable
<zen> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run
<zen> is the file
<zours> There are nvidia binary packages in the repos...
<zen> and it put a error details to the log file
<zen> repos ?
<jende> driz: so, have you tried to give your device a IP using sudo ifconfig <device> 192.168.2.101
<driz> no
<jende> driz: do that
<zours> zen : you have to enable multiverse (I think) in your sources.list file.
<zen> yep
<zen> done
<jende> driz: and the tell your device the route it shoud go using sudo add route default gw <address of your router>
<zours> And then, there is an nvidia package containing the driver.
<jende> driz: then type sudo route and tell us the output
<driz> jende: do i need to connect my router to da that?
<driz> do*
<jende> driz: you sure have to, otherwise sudo route wont tell you what we need to know
<driz> ok i'm about to loose acccess brb
<jende> driz: no worry
<jende> driz the device name might be either ra0 or wlan0 or something similar
<zen> multiverse enabled
<jende> zen: sudo apt-get update
<zours> zen : and then apt-get install nvidia-glx (iirc)
<jende> driz: you have to know the IP of your router, hope you know that
<ubuntu> my friend is on a dell, if i delete the restore partition is there any chance it will screw anything up?
<jende> ubuntu: usually not
<ubuntu> ok
<zen> now i love you 2
<ubuntu> i'll ditch it then
<zen> lol
<zours> zen :-)
<jende> ubuntu: *lol*
<zen> 1 minute till file downloaded
<jende> zen: sorry?
<zen> apt get is gettign file
<zen> will be another minute then illknow how much im in heaven
<jende> zen: shouldn't surprise you
<zen> (Reading database ... 119431 files and directories currently installed.)
<zen> Unpacking nvidia-glx (from .../nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-5_i386.deb) ...
<zen> Setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-5) ...
<jende> zen: seems to be good
<zen> sweeeet
<zours> zen : you'll have to restart X
<jende> zen: you might have to restart X
<bbt> does the 2.6.15-27-386 linux kernel have smp support in it?
<zen> oki is therte a way to do it without a restart or shoud i just restart the system
<Hawkwind> bbt: No
<kavit> hey when is the Edgy release planned? I dont want to download the beta 2 if it will be released in the next week
<jende> bbt: nope
<Hawkwind> bbt: You need to install the linux-686 package
<Hawkwind> !schedule > kavit
<zours> You can go back to the console, zen
<bbt> amd dual core
<zours> But it's quicker to just restart
<kavit> thanks  :)
<Hawkwind> kavit: Read what the bot pm'd you
<jende> Hawkwind: but edgy is already a beauty ;-)
<zen> ok thanks back soon and thankyou for yoru simple help on that one
<jende> zen: you're welcome
<Hawkwind> jende: I've been using Edgy for well over a month
<kavit> Hawkwind: I did... thanks :)
<jende> Hawkwind: me too, and I love it
<zen> does apt get also do compiz and xgl files
<jende> zen: if your sources are alright it does
<zen> ok
<zen> ill restart this xserver and ask some more info then
<jende> Hawkwind: just one question did you make an upgrade?
<Hawkwind> jende: I'm running it in vmware only at the moment
<jende> Hawkwind: ah okay#
<jende> Hawkwind: I might try to set up an edgy server tomorrow - just for the fun of it
<driz_> jende: nothing happened... i'm very sad
<CarD> I would like only read my ntfs partition /media/mp3 ... but error. help me? :(
* lupine_85_a makes a note to hax0r jende's edgy server
<Hawkwind> jende: I'm probably about to make this main box Edgy within the next few days
<Sammeh> Does anyone know of a Cisco VPN client-like application for Linux?  I'd need it to connect to my office
<driz_> noo
<jende> driz_: what means nothing?
<jende> lupine_85: huh?
<Sammeh> nevermind on the cisco client question, didn't realize they release one
<lupine_85> [17:36]  <jende> Hawkwind: I might try to set up an edgy server tomorrow - just for the fun of it
<driz_> jende: as in i tried what you told me but nothing happened
<lupine_85> nm :)
<Novh> 
<lupine_85> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<lupine_85> heh, that's not right
<jende> driz_: do you know if ALL modules for your have been loaded correctly?
<jende> lupine_85: sweet
* lupine_85 flutters his eyelashes
<jende> driz_: do you know the device name?i.e. ra0
<driz_> ya it's
<driz_> it's wrt54g
<jende> driz_: no.no.no
<driz_> oh
<jende> driz_: what tells you /etc/network/interfaces?
<lupine_85> if the modules are loaded, then running "iwconfig" will list interfaces - you can then see which have wireless capabilities
<jende> driz_: type iwconfig or sudo iwconfig
<driz_> ...??? i have no clue :-(
<lupine_85> just "iwconfig" in a terminal will do
<jende> driz_: just type in the console iwconfig
<driz_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jende> driz_: and then tell us the putput of iwconfig
<driz_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<driz_> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<jende> driz_: is that it? just eth and sit?
<lupine_85> so the modules aren't loaded
<driz_> yupo
<jende> lupine_85: FACK
<lupine_85> and it's a wrt54g... got any more information on it?
<lupine_85> revision number, etc?
<driz_> version 6
<jende> driz_: we need more infod
<driz_> 2.4gHz 54Mpps
<lupine_85> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported?highlight=%28wireless%29
<lupine_85> which one of ^ those ^ is it?
<lupine_85> ...
<lupine_85> wrt54 is a *router*
<lupine_85> what is the model of the wireless *card*?
<lupine_85> is it PCI, PCMCIA, USB?
<driz_> apparently it's on the list
<lupine_85> a wrt54g isn't
<jende> driz_: on iwconfig?
<lupine_85> since one of those doesn't fit into a PCI or USB slot/port
<jende> lupine_85: *ggg*
<lupine_85> tell you what, pastebin the outputs of "lspci" and "lsusb"
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> not into the channel this time
<norov> Hey guys
<norov> Im running linux for the first time
<jende> lupine_85:
<norov> and need help with running .exe files
<jende> norov: lucky you
<driz_> brb going to loose internet again to try iwconfig with the router
<lupine_85> ...
<norov> i cant run them
<jende> norov: we don't have *.exe files
<norov> orly
<lupine_85> norov: they're PE format. Linux uses ELF
<norov> what do we have?
<lupine_85> wine might let you use them, but it doesn't work for a lot of stuff
<lupine_85> it's not just the format, you see... windows programs use windows syscalls - which don't exist in linux. wine attempts to "emulate" (wrong work, because Wine Is Not an Emulator) those syscalls
<norov> what kinda file extensions can i use then?
<lupine_85> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> Time to read a few linux guides.
<lupine_85> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Dr_willis> Linux dosent use fileextensions in the way windows does
<norov> i see
<norov> link me one
<norov> basic
<Dr_willis> tldp.org
<Dr_willis> 100's of guides there.. and google is our friend.
<norov> ty
<lupine_85> it always amazes me that people don't read *before* they install ;)
<Dr_willis> !info tldp
<norov> well
<ubotu> Package tldp does not exist in any distro I know
<norov> this is my school laptop so :p
<jende> lupine_85: FACK
<Dr_willis> lupine_85,  windows has trained people to expect to be handl-held-tutored.
<lupine_85> fack?
<Dr_willis> !find tldp
<norov> !find
<ubotu> Package/file tldp does not exist in dapper
<jende> norov: thats not excuse for NOT reading before doing something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norov> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<norov> OK SRY ;(
* lupine_85 commits hari-kari
<jende> lupine_85: don't do that
<norov> btw
<lupine_85> too late
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: lots of hand-held-tutoring going on in here & #ubuntu too
<jende> lupine_85: that might be painful
<Dr_willis> jende,  whens the last time ya saw any real docukentation come with a comercial program/os/game. :P heck - even the games these days have a minimal-docs and expect ya to get the $20 gameguide. sadly
<lupine_85> anyone got a bucket?
<norov> my friend had this application with which you could search for programs
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  yep.. we are paying for MS's zombification of users.
<norov> and install/update them automatically
<Dr_willis> norov,  thats a common linux thing. :P
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<norov> !apt-get
<norov> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<norov> ok, thanks
<jende> norov: man apt in a terminal (alt+f2) will tell you more
<lupine_85> 19,000 (or so) free - and Free - applications
<lupine_85> you don't get that with a base install of Windows ;)
<jende> Dr_willis: huh?
<norov> nope, im starting to like this
<Dr_willis> jende,  its a trend everywhere to just not bother with docs any more. :(
<hss> automatix can work in kubuntu ?
<jende> lupine_85: a Pic made with GIMP has just won one of the best prices for digital publishing in germany
<Dr_willis> hss,  avoid automatix.
<jende> lupine_85: isnt that kinda cool
<hss> thx :D
<lupine_85> linky?
<lupine_85> it might still be a really bad picture
<Dr_willis> hss,  best to learn how to install the stuff manually and avoide suprises
<BluesKaj> hss, automatix will work, but be careful
<lupine_85> automatix will do exactly what says on the tin. Pity the small print is in Klatchian
<nodia> are there any list of which languages (k)ubuntu is on? i have searched on google and the wiki, no results.
<BluesKaj> which language, nodia?
<jende> lupine_85: nope it's a great one - well it depends on the one who looks at it and his personal point of view, I suppose
<jende> nodia: there are heaps of supported languages
* lupine_85 scrobbles for some artwork he likes
<zen> ok im trying compiz and xgl and the you beaut new graphix system
<zen> im doing the how to here on this site
<zen> http://chromakode.blogsome.com/2006/02/16/howto-compiz-xgl-on-ubuntu-for-the-morbidly-lazy-2
<norov> so how do i install firefox.exe, mirc62.exe etc? :E
<nodia> i was thought of for example irish gaelic and esperanto, it would be nice of a list of that before you install
<zen> and i am a lim confused
<hss> u cant run exe files :P
<jende> norov: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<BluesKaj> nodia, are you serious ?  :)
<lupine_85> ah, yes... http://www.deviantart.com/view/23866865/
<zen> norov: forget what you knwo about systems
<jende> norov: what do you need mirc for? (K)Ubuntu comes with an IRC client anyway
<norov> i know
<nodia> well, i could always check when i want to install... i'm just abit lazy i guess ;)
<lupine_85> now *that* is the Spirit of Ubuntu ;)
<zen> i am trying to get my head around the fact that there is no exe's but i suppose thats just a windows based system
<norov> but im having a hard time customizing it and stuff
<Dr_willis> Friends dont let froends use mirc. :)
<norov> the colors hurt my eyes
<zen> lol
<nodia> when I install*
<lupine_85> zen: it's just a different relocatable object format. don't worry about it
<BluesKaj> konverstion rocks ... like it a lot
<Dr_willis> You could name all your stuff whatever.exe if you wanted.. :)
<lupine_85> if you want to see what's executable, look at the permissions - an "x" designates a file that can be run
<zen> norov: my prefered system for irc is konversation
<zen> i find it verry easy to use
<Dr_willis> but tht would be silly.  :)
<norov> might be
<lupine_85> SuSE do that
<norov> just that im used to mirc
<Dr_willis> I like xchat 2.4 still.. i am old-skool i guess
<zen> yeah konversation is visually verry simular
<lupine_85> their ZenWORKS (it doesn't) and red carpet thingys all have .exe on the end
<Dr_willis> mIRC is like smoking.. its worth giving up. :)
<lupine_85> konv. is great, especially 1.0.1
<norov> jende: nothing happens with that command :o
<jende> norov: you do know that you have to type that command in a terminal
<zen> norov:  are you in terminal
<jende> norov: which you'll get by "ALT+F2"
<zen> im guessign norov is where i was about a month ago
<norov> i know
<norov> i am
<zen> apt-get is a legend
<norov> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<zen> so for that matter is sudo apt-get
<BluesKaj> the only thing wrong with konversation is that itdoesn't have a built in server list
<jende> have you been asked for password?
<zen> yeah
<norov> nope
<zen> but google is good for that
<norov> nothing happens
<zen> somethign shoudl happen even if it is sorry cant do it
<jende> zen: FACk
<zen> whats that mean
<norov> maybe it is sudo adept?
<jende> zen: (F)ull (A)(C)(K)nowledgement
<lupine_85> kdesu adept
<lupine_85> or just load it from the K menu
<jende> norov: what gives you a apt-get clean or apt-get -f install
<zen> has anyone looked at that link i posted
<jende> zen: nope
<zen> i ned some how to help from what he assumed i understood
<zen> http://chromakode.blogsome.com/2006/02/16/howto-compiz-xgl-on-ubuntu-for-the-morbidly-lazy-2
<norov> the command seems to work since i dont get any errors
<zen> thats good norov
<norov> but nothing happens anyaway :E
<zen> oh
<norov> when i search on adept manager for firefox i only get mozilla-firefox english region language packet
<kraut> hi
<norov> and its already installed
<lupine_85> !info firefox
<kraut> when my notebook wakes up from hibernating, my sound-card is crazy-
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<kraut> erm
<lupine_85> well, there is is...
<kraut> i need a word ;)
<jende> norov: apt-cache policy mozilla-firefox
<zen> how so kraut
<kraut> ah, when it woke up, the sound card is really quiet. any ideas?
<zen> is the volume messed with
<kraut> and only the left side is working
<zen> hmmm
<kraut> zen: i pushed every level high
<kraut> and the quality is a bit bad
<zen> sounds like the properties of the sound have been messed with
<kraut> after a reboot, everything is working
<norov> nothing happens still
<zen> ok restart it and see what happens
<norov> maybe i should try rebooting
<kraut> zen: i thought so, too. but i pushed every level on high
<jende> norov: give me the output of
<kraut> zen: how?
<kraut> i can't find any alsa init script
<zen> ok then the driver for the sound is not perfect im guessing
<jende> norov: apt-cache search mozilla-firefox
<jende> norov: from which country are ya?
<kraut> zen: is there any script, to reload only the soundcard modules?
<norov> sweden
<zen> hmmm good question kraut
<zen> there prolly is but i dont know of one maybee someone else here does
<jende> norov: once the FF has started you can download the swedish extension
<norov> when i run the commands in the console i get a password prompt
<norov> but
<norov> i cant write anything
<zen> it still hears it
<zen> it just dont show it
<norov> ah
<zen> that had me fooled too
<jende> zen: wasn't it modprobe <modulenam>
<norov> norov@laptop:~$ apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<norov> E: Kunde inte ppna lsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<norov> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jende> norov: so
<zen> do su apt-get
<jende> norov: you have to type
<zen> or sudo
<jende> sudo apt-get
<norov> ah yea
<jende> and then you'll be asked for a password
<jende> type in the password and the cursor WONT move
<norov> yea i did
<zen> result ?
<norov> it says the package is either missing or outdated
<slow-motion> re
<norov> but another package is directed bla bla
<jende> norov: so your sources.list doesn't seem to be poper
<norov> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<norov> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<norov> Paketet mozilla-firefox r inte tillgngligt, men ett annat paket hnvisar till det.
<norov> Detta betyder vanligen att paketet saknas, har blivit frldrat eller
<norov> bara r tillgngligt frn andra kllor
<norov> E: Paketet mozilla-firefox har ingen installationskandidat
<norov> so what do i do? =p
<zen> ohh sweedish
* zen cant read sweedish
<zen> looks sexy
<jende> norov: what is in your menu -> Internet
<jende> norov: is FF in there?
<norov> nope
<norov> only Konquer
<BluesKaj> norov. perhaps you'd be happiewr in the svenkska channel .  !se
<BluesKaj> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<norov> 4 users
<jende> norov: type sudo apt-get menu
<jende> norov: suod apt-get menus
<norov> wrong operation
<norov> menus
<mangor_> somebody here who knows how to configure an ISDN Card with kubuntu
<jende> norov: apt-get install menus
<jende> norov: sorry for that
<jende> norov: apt-get install menu
<norov> sudo you mean
<jende> norov: sure
<puttlick> I can't get Kubuntu to play my Mp3's what to do?
<jende> norov: sudo apt-get install menu
<mangor_> get easyubuntu puttlick
<jende> norov: and then sudo menu-update
<BluesKaj> puttlick, what player are trying to use ?
<axel> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<norov> when i type sudo apt-get install menu
<Dr_willis> puttlick,  or read the FAQ at the kubuntu site and install the correct packages.
<norov> its says the package menu isn't available
<Dr_willis> !info menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.27 (dapper), package size 367 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Dr_willis> norov,  enable the multiverse and universe repos yet?
<norov> nope
<jende> norov: have you changed so far your sources.list?
<norov> no
<Dr_willis> guess ya know where to start. :)
<jende> norov: type sudo vi /etc/apt/surces.list
<Mando> kubuntu crashed for no reason
<Mando> it doesnt load
<Mando> i get these 2 errors: Could not start kstartupconfig/kdeinit. Check your installation.
<jende> norov: to edit you have to press the INSERT key
<mangor_> a simpleway to become a well working multimedia system is to install easyubuntu  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> is there a working programm for jingle in edgy?
<norov> and what should i edit? =p
<Skrot-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mangor_> so, nobody knows how to configure an ISDN Card with kubuntu?
<Mando> anyone knows how can my problem be solved?
<zen> hmmmm
<zen> lots of questions
<jende> norov: so, basically UNCOMMENT the lines in which is blahblah multiverse universe
<BluesKaj> strange , 'Storage Menu' used to open to the 2 drive partitions by default , now it doesn't.  How do i make the file open to that location ?
<norov> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<norov> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<jende> norov: you at the beginning of these lines a "#" or even two of them, just delete them
<norov> Paketet mozilla-firefox r inte tillgngligt, men ett annat paket hnvisar till det.
<norov> Detta betyder vanligen att paketet saknas, har blivit frldrat eller
<norov> bara r tillgngligt frn andra kllor
<norov> E: Paketet mozilla-firefox har ingen installationskandidat
<norov> ops
<zen> mangor_:  there has to be a way
<|lostbyte|> Hi..
<|lostbyte|> How to check cam ?
<coreymon77> norov: come again?
<ad> My ubuntu does not boot anymore. I m installing kubuntu over it. Is there a way to keep datas ?
<jende> ad: have you tried to recover your system in CHROOT?
<Mando> kubuntu doesnt load
<Mando> i get these 2 errors: Could not start kstartupconfig/kdeinit. Check your installation.
<ad> jende: no
<ad> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<zen> Mando:
<jende> ad: well, then I would do it
<coreymon77> can someone figure out what language norov is speaking
<ad> jende: how  ?
<BluesKaj> jende , kubuntu should detect ubuntu and ask you if you want to upgrade and preserve your settings and files
<norov> coreymon77:  excuse me, i accidently pasted a wrong clip
<BluesKaj> it's swedish , i know that much coreymon77
<norov> so i remove the whole line
<coreymon77> oh
<jende> BluesKaj: it usually should, you're right
<jende> norov: NOOOOOOOOOOO
<norov> ok xD
<jende> norov: just the #
<norov> on those that include multivese universe?
<jende> the # uncomments a line as stated in the beginning of the sources.list
<zen> wow a verry busy time of night day or whatever it is whereever you are lol
<zen> its nearly 4 am here
<norov> because i get a wall of text and every line starts with #
<jende> norov: give me your email addi
<zen> the # is a disabled message that linux dont respond to
<ad> jnde : is chroot in the bootmenu ?
<zen> if you remove the # you get a enabled comment
<jende> ad: no
<jende> ad: you have to boot in rescue mode
<jende> ad: then you have to mount your hda1
<zen> jende:  what line is norov looking for
<norov> Pm disabled :o
<Mando> kossosyos
<ad> jende: and rescue mode is not in the bootmenu ?! How an I get it so ?
<jende> zen: multiverse universe
<zen> ok
<jende> ad: rescue is in there but not chroot
<zen> norov: can you find that text multiverse
<Dr_willis> There is no chroot grub entry
<norov> yes, there are 2 lines
<ad> jende: so what is the method to recover  sytem ?
<jende> Dr_willis: and it has never been there
<zen> paste them here so i can see what you see
<|lostbyte|> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jende> ad: get into the recover mode
<norov> # deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<norov> # deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jende> ad: the mount hda1
<Mando> somebody help!
<norov> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<norov> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<norov> these too
<jende> ad: sudo mount /hda1 /mnt
<zen> how far down the file are they
<norov> er
<norov> mind if i paste it all ? xD
<Dr_willis> jende,  yea. thats what i was thinking. Talk about a security risk.
<zen> ok dont worry about that
<zen> how many lines
<norov> 7th from bottom
<ad> jende: hda2 for me if you talk about the ext3 system partition
<zen> ok dont paste
<jende> Dr_willis: since when is that a security risk?
<norov> the one with universe multiverse
<jende> ad: yep
<ad> And when it is mount ; what should Ido ?
<zen> norov:  paste that one
<norov> there are 2
<norov> # deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<norov> # deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jende> ad: sorry, just wait a mom...tel.call
<zain> is there a way to change the clock to 12 hour
<zen> remove the hash on both of them
<norov> What is comment and uncomment?
<norov> i cant modify anything
<ad> jende: np i wait
<zen> and save file and try apt get again
<fildo> norov: " #" comment > commout out "no hash"
<zen> dam you dont have root privelages there
<zen> you need them to edit that file
<Dr_willis> jende,  i would consider it a risk to have some 'easy to gety to chroot'  menu item.. but i also tend to password progect the grub entries as well.. gues si am paranoid
<Dr_willis> jende,  of course since it dont exist.. :)
<ad> Dr_willis: jende How can i recovemy system once in the recover mode ?
<norov> ok now i cant even open the file
<Dr_willis> ad,  you basicially get a root shell. and do whatever you need to do.. i dont know what your specific problem is.
<zen> neither does he im guessing
<ad> Dr_willis: i have segmentation fault ! I m in a simple shell !
<jende> ad: sudo chroot /mnt
<norov> wth
<norov> i cant modify the text
<rawrness> wow my computer must not like streaming stuff........
<ad> jende: i m in a simple shell !
<ad> no dddddddsudo
<jende> ad: good
<ad> no sudo
<jende> ad: have you mounted /dev/hdax
<jende> ad: whereby x is the number of the device
<zen> norov:  i dont knwo how to tell you to get controll over that file but untill you do you wont be able to change it
<jende> ad: you need/have to mount
<zen> and hence wont be able to get firefox installed
<zen> unless you just go to the menu at the top of the screen
<jende> zen: norov has forgot to press the INSERT key
<zen> lol ok
* zen learns somethign new 
<ad> jende: error mnt no such file or directry
<zen> ok norov press the insert key and remove those 2 #
<jende> ad: on which hda is / <- root
<ad> jende: hda2
<zen> do you have windows also installed or just the single copy of linux
<jende> ad: okay, so what have you typed exactly
<ad> I tried several mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<ad> jende:
<norov> Insert = enter, right?
<norov> nvm
<zen> no
<norov> NVM
<jende> ad: and no SUDO???
<ad> no
<zen> insert is next to my backspace key on my keyboard
<Dr_willis> insert/overwrite mode :)
<ad> jende: maybe I can try a different kernel in the boot menu ?
<zen> sorry norov was looking down
<jende> you have to type as I said: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
* zen is tired
<jende> zen: me too
<zen> 3.47 in the morning here
<ian|> Hi! Is there a way to configure the X Screen Resolution in KDE 3.5.5 (kubuntu edgy)?
<ian|> Or do I have to change the xorg.conf?
<ad> jende: sudo not found
<norov> okay the #s are gone
<zen> sweeet
<jende> ad: type whoami
<norov> how do i save now?
<jende> norov:
<jende> norov: :wq
<ad> jende: sudo not found
<jende> ad: type whoami
<ad> jende: whoami not found i meant
<TheGateKeeper> ian|: probable easier to manually modify xorg.conf, but before you do make a copy of it
<jende> ad: thats more than just weird
<norov> :wq? O.o
<ian|> TheGateKeeper, i already did .. (the change, not the copy.. ;-) ) -
<TheGateKeeper> !fixRes > ian|
<zen> jende:  let him just run the kde install prolly faster and easier at this point
<Skrot-> !fixRes > Skrot-
<zen> wont hurt his fiels either will it
<jende> norov: press the key ":" and then "wq" without the "
<zen> while its not desired it will work
<ad> jende: i think i could have a "true" console using a different menu mode
<jende> ad: just give it a go
<zen> like ctrl alt del only : w q
<ad> jende: sorry ?
<ian|> TheGateKeeper, this worked for me, i'm just curious if there is a similar function in the kontrolcenter like it was in 3.5.3...
<ad> jende: you want me to try it ?
<jende> ad: just reboot with a different kernel
<ad> ok
<ian|> However, changing the resolution resulted in very small fonts... Is there a default way in xorg.conf to choose bigger fonts? (Lower dpi?)
<jende> norov: has your sources.list been modified and saved now
<norov> no
<zen> like ctrl alt del only : w q
<TheGateKeeper> ian|: I think you can use a setting in system settings, but in my experience it doesn't work very well
<jende> norov: haven't you read what zen I told you?
<zen> those 3 keys please norov
<norov> im trying to fix the first msg that pops when i type sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<norov> it says
<norov> there is a swap file bla bla
<TheGateKeeper> ian|: you using edge of just upgraded kde?
<Skrot-> Hi. How can I force alsa to set another index to a specific sound card?
<ian|> TheGateKeeper, yes
<ian|> TheGateKeeper, i need the new digikam version....
<jende> norov: so, basically you haven't done really what we have told you
<ad> jende: ok i mount the hda2 in the second kernet
<zen> tried to but i guess he gets confused easily
<J_L_Ctba> portugues
<jende> norov: type in the terminal: cd /etc/apt
<jende> norov: and then type ls -l
<zen> hey jende wanna look at that link now ?
<J_L_Ctba> algum entende portugus
<norov> wait, wait
<norov> i modified
<ad> jende: i did sudo chroot /mnt too !
<zen> noice
<norov> and wrote :wq where the marker was
<jende> ad: and
<norov> now what?
<coreymon77> !portuguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ad> jende: what next ?
<coreymon77> !portugueese
<jende> ad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugueese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norov> now i just close the shell?
<jende> ad: sudo apt-get -f install
<zen> dam i feel sorry for you jende
<zain> linux sees the sound card but there is no sound
<jende> ad: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ad> jende: error :\ my ifconfig  generate a error !
<jende> ad: what error?
<zen> where r u i the world
<norov> :wq deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<norov>  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jende> zen: I'm grounded i bloody germany
<zen> bugger
<jende> zen: it is :-(
<zen> so its like 6 pm there
<ad> jende: can not open /proc/net/dev
<jende> zen: its about 8ish
<zen> coolios
<norov> isnt there like a linux channel?
<zen> yeah heaps of them
<jende> ad: isn't /proc/net/dev on hda2?
<zen> what server you wanna go to
<norov> doesnt matter
<jende> norov: what about the kubuntu channel
<norov> just need a support channel
<jende> norov: or the debian one
<slop> norov, there's #lfd
<ad> jende: it is a warning : limited output
<norov> thanks
<argento> hi I have a noobish question
<argento> I want to use kubuntu
<jende> ad: is /proc/net/dev/ on hda 2 or on a different hda?
<zain> can someone tell me why this isnt working
<zain> it sees the sound card but there is no sound
<slop> argento, use it! :D
<argento> should I add repositories?
<slop> argento, definately
<jende> norov: am I right if I say, that ahead of that one line is ":wq"?
<zen> yep
<argento> I found http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jende> zen: then he hasn't saved it
<norov> ok lets start over
<zen> yep
<norov> i've removed #s
<slop> argento, http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg22t04.htm
<norov> and then i type :wq?
<jende> norov: and PLEASE remove the :wg i that one line
<jende> norov: maybe you have to press first the ESC key and then :wq
<jende> ad
<norov> say so then xD
<norov> done
<zain> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<norov> and now that -ls -l?
<ad> jende : hda2 seems not mounted
<ad> jende: I mounted it but
<jende> ad: thats weird
<ad> yes :\
<jende> ad: but...?
<ad> jende: but it is not mounted !
<jende> norov: now, you dont have to make an ls-l
<ad> jende:  and  e command doesnt return error
<norov> so i just try installing now?
<jende> norov: yes
<zen2> yay now im able to pm lol
<norov> same error still
<norov> what is "vi"
<norov> in sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<argento> so should I add kde-lastest amorok-lastest and koffice-lastest or are them included in the default ubuntu repositories?
<jende> norov: the editor
<pedro> Hello everyone
<norov> oh
<norov> and sudo?
<jende> ad: I guess your system must have crashed hardy
<rawrness> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KL78ufx2Yw tightest solo ever
<jende> hardy=hardly
<zain> there is no master sound controller
<zain> why would this be
<ad> jende: i think so :\ so is there a way to recover my data ?
<jende> norov: a command to become the rights if the systemadministrator
<jende> ad: have you got something like partition magic
<norov> i cant PM
<norov> :S
<pedro> Recently mu system was automatically updated by adept and now I have a break package How can I solve it?
<pedro> The package is lisa
<jende> pedro: apt-get -f install
<ad> jende: yes
<jende> pedro: it might take some time
<pedro> Is that the solution?
<ad> jende: on my windows hda1
<jende> ad: with that tool you can create an image of hda2
<jende> pedro: could be
<benkong2> I have a perfectly good Network Manager Setup running Kubuntu. I just installed Ubuntu-Desktop. If I want to get NM working there any issues I need to be aware of?
<ad> jende: is this the only way ? A ghost ?
<pedro> I did it and I have still the error
<jende> ad: nope, you got me wrong...create the image using burn image on CD
<jende> pedro: what are depency problems?
<pedro> I don't know exactly
<Hawkwind> !repos > Hawkwind
<pedro> How can I know? Sorry but I am newbie
<jende> pedro: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ad> jende: so only way
<ad> ?
<jende> ad: in your case it seems to be so
<jende> ad: sorry
<jende> pedro: then sudo apt-get -f install
<pedro> Well, it looks like it is an error at the moment of configuring lisa
<pedro> that command doesn't work
<ad> jende: :\ this craches is due to a update ... and a no official pack for my modem ... Pfff .. I m fed up...
<jende> pedro: which command doesn't work
<pedro> Starting LAN Information Server: invoke-rc.d: initscript lisa, action "start" failed.
<pedro> apt-get -f install
<ad> jende: everything worked fine before the update
<jende> pedro: sudo............
<zain> i'm getting so mad
<zain> in xorg it only sees the onboard
<zain> i cant disable it in the bios
<zain> its a auto
<pedro> jende: the command "sudo apt-get -f install" doesn't work
<jende> pedro: impossible
<zain> i'm on a geforce fx and linux sees it in the properties
<zain> but in xorg.conf its only seeing the onboard
<zain> someone help
<jende> pedro: are you on terminal/console mode?
<jende> ad: are you running grub or lilo
<pedro> Maybe the error is not a broken package
<ad> jende: grub
<jende> ad: google fix mbr grub
<pedro> that was the error before, but I did a new upgrade and now the error is relative to lisa and the action "start" of it
<pedro> Yes, I am in a console line
<ad> jende: there is no prob with grub ?!
<jende> ad: the master boot record might have become some bad entries
<ad> jende: nevermind ... I give up
<jende> pedro: if you are, sudo should be known as a command as well as apt-get -f install
<jende> pedro: once again sudo apt-get -f install
<ad> jende : it boots at begining ok.  I can see the ubuntu logo and several ok ....... . then it craches :\
<jende> ad: nope
<jende> ad: so, we have to try to bring you somehow into the chroot
<mato> hi girls
<mato> hi boys
<mato> hi everyone
<jende> mato: hi
<ad> jende: thanks for your support ... Gonna  sava and owerwrite ...
<pedro> jende: I don't know what is your spanish level, but here is the result of the command "sudo apt-get -f install"
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1413983268
<jende> pedro: i don't spek spanish at all
<mato> maybe you will ban me for this but..
<mato> Is this sentence gramatically correct?
<mato> As well as you will have more fun playing computer games in your free time especially if weather goes bad.
<pedro> well, I can tell you that apt-get show that 1 package is not completely installed
<pedro> that is "lisa" y apt cannot configure it
<jende> pedro: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pedro> ok
<pedro> the same result
<norov> is there some kind of process manager ?
<norov> so i can see processes
<jende> pedro: try sudo apt-get clean
<mato> OK I am banning myself. Bye
<pedro> making it
<|Mikael|> hi there. i just ripped the stream of shoutcast servers. anyway. i am not able to seek some mp3 streams.
<jende> pedro: and then apt-get install lisa
<ad> jende: I m overwrting ... I m mdifying the partitions ... How to proceed ? Must I del my ext3 and install on it ?
<LeeJunFan> it appears lisa is installed, it's just that it won't start. It's not an apt-get problem but a problem with lisa itself.
<pedro> ok
<josh__> ok someone help plz
<|Mikael|> are there any programms out there to repair this issue?
<LeeJunFan> it's failing when it trys to start /etc/init.d/lisa start
<josh__> im in here all the time helping u guys and now i need it
<|Mikael|> what's up josh__
<jende> ad: it'll be overwritten by the Kubuntu Installer anyway
<pedro> mmm
<pedro> the error is still there
<LeeJunFan> josh__: this isn't the place to ask for bail money :)
<josh__> ok well i need someone to walk me through installing alsa drivers
<jende> pedro: hold on...
<josh__> i know this is noobish but its confusing as hell
<josh__> *crickets*
<ad> jende: yes but it wants to write all over the disk ! windows and linux !!
<josh__> ok then i dont this anyone wants to help
<ad> I don't want to loose windows
<josh__> think*
<|Mikael|> josh__: what isn't working with alsa?
<pedro> ok, I am here
<jende> ad: no,no, no you have to chosse MANUAL PARTITION or something similar in the menu
<ad> jende: it says I have not choose a root for install     :\
<josh__> the sound
<josh__> its in kmix and there are controls
<josh__> but there is no sound
<ad> jende: i ve chosen it
<josh__> there's not even a master volume which is really wierd
<jende> pedro: have you modidfied as yet your sources.list?
<|Mikael|> josh__: okay. keep cool
<|Mikael|> sudo alsa-mixer in terminal
<|Mikael|> unmute the channels (with m) and save this
<pedro> I modified it a time ago
<jende> ad: it should show you a fat32 pertition and the ext3 partition
<|Mikael|> the most errors are cause of mute
<ad> jende: I can see swap (N5) and ext3 (N2)
<ad> and the other of course
<ad> jende: What must I choose for ext3 ?
<josh__> command not found?
<|Mikael|> sudo alsamixer
<|Mikael|> my fault
<ad> jende: mounting point is /media/hda2 for now ...
<josh__> ok
<josh__> now what
<|Mikael|> but try to use always the command beginning like alsa- and then press <tab>
<|Mikael|> you shoult be used to it ;)
<ad> jende: Should I change to / ?
<|Mikael|> unmute all channels
<|Mikael|> with m
<|Mikael|> arrow-right , then m
<jende> ad: yes
<|Mikael|> so unmute them all
<jende> pedro: so check on it
<josh__> there isnt even buttons
<josh__> its all sliders
<josh__> front rear and side and stuff
<|Mikael|> up and down
<|Mikael|> yeah
<ad> jende: ok .. What about swap partition ?
<|Mikael|> brb
<ad> jende : nothing to do ?
<josh__> and the only ones who are down are the spdif ones which i know i dont need
<ad> on this swap ?
<ad> jende: linux will erwrite it anyway ?
<jende> ad: yep
<ad> overwrite *
<ad> ok ...
<|Mikael|> yeah. but anyway change everywhere the controls
<|Mikael|> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap3_fig1
<pedro> do I wait for a posible solution to my problem?
<|Mikael|> pedro just do it
<jende> pedro: have you Uuncomment the lines with .......multiverse universe?
<|Mikael|> because like i said most errors are because the sound is muted
<|Mikael|> if you iinstalled alsa then it should work
<pedro> nop
<jende> pedro: that's the error
<pedro> ah, sorry
<pedro> yes I did it
<|Mikael|> pedro: it's german. sry here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap3_fig1
<|Mikael|> english
<|Mikael|> ok. then i am wrong :)
<|Mikael|> i guess jende is going on
<norov> jende: thanks for the help
<norov> i found a guide
<jende> norov: how are we now with your dramas?
<norov> you can modify the text easier with adept manager
<norov> problem solved
<norov> now all i need is a msn client
<jende> norov: for all commands / programs we have man(ual) pages
<zeratul_> j
<jende> norov: try on a console for example sudo man vi
<norov> btw
<norov> alt+f2
<norov> isnt a terminal, or?
<jende> pedro: what tells you apt-cache search lisa
<jende> norov: thats right
<pedro> a lot of packages
<jende> pedro: thats good
<jende> pedro: now make a apt-cache policy lisa
<norov> adept manager really is nice
<jende> norov: depends
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=581860505
<jende> pedro: now type sudo lisa --configure
<norov> jende: what is the hotkey for konsole?
<pedro> unrecognized option
<norov> since you cant do anything with alt+f2
<jende> norov: alt+f2
<norov> nothing works in alt+f2 -.-
<rawrness> mine is f12 ilove yakuake
<norov> i have to open the konsole for the commands to work
<pedro> a question about this, Do I need lisa?
<jende> pedro: type apt-get remove --purge lisa
<pedro> What is for that package?
<jende> norov: thats why it is a console
<jende> pedro: nope
<pedro> I am deleting it
<pedro> what is for "lisa" package?
<jende> pedro: yes using: sudo apt-get remove lisa
<norov> name a good IM client
<jende> pedro: then apt-get clean
<jende> norov: in a console type: sudo apt-get install gaim
<pedro> Done
<jende> pedro: reboot
<jende> norov: have you done it?
<norov> yep
<pedro> do I have anythint else after reboot?
<norov> getting error
<jende> norov: like?
<jende> pedro: you'll be fine afterwards, I guess
<norov> E: Kunde inte erhlla lset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<norov> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jende> norov: so, you#re not "sudo"
<norov> i am :O
<jende> norov: would you mind doing what I'm telling you?
<norov> i am :(
<|Mikael|> norov: use sudo "command" or use sudo -s (to be root more than temporarily)
<pedro> But, is necesary to reinstall lisa?
<jende> norov: is adept still running
<norov> norov@laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gaim
<norov> E: Kunde inte erhlla lset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<norov> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<norov> yes
<|Mikael|> close it!
<norov> ah
<jende> pedro: what do you need to reinstall lisa if you don't need it
<norov> the package gaim isnt available
<pedro> ;)
<pedro> ok
<pedro> rebooting
<rawrness> wow weird konqueror plays sound but firefox don't XD
<pedro> see you now
<jende> norov: that's quite impossible
<zblach_> hey, can i control amarok through the console?
<zorglu_> zblach_: yep, using dcop. ask #amarok for details
<jende> norov: open your packetmanager
<jende> norov: which should be adept
<zblach_> zorglu_: thanks. that's all i needed to know
<norov> done
<ad> jende: do you need if there is a fix for this : fat32 part ->  gives a square ?!
<jende> then you can choose INTERNET
<jende> and on the top of the list you can choose all - KDE - Gnome
<bogo> does anyone know how to clear the cache from apt? I was using easyubuntu to install stuff but it froze since it wasn't able to download msFonts. Now, every time I run apt it wants to continue installing those packages
<ad> jende : do you know *
<jende> ad: I don't get you, to be honest
<ad> jende: i got square in file/dir name intead '' for fat32 partition
<jende> ad: haven't seen that yet
<ad> jende: ok
<zorglu_> bogo: 'sudo apt-get clean'
<jende> ad: but that is because I haven't touched any windows for quite a while
<jende> norov: is adept still open?
<jende> norov: have you figured out maybe yourself how to install gaim using adept?
<norov> yep
<norov> yep
<norov> i seach on stuff
<norov> like gaim and firefox
<norov> all i find is plugins
<goop2> any experienced open officers here?
<norov> and extensions
<jende> norov: great...nest time just let us now!
<ubuntu> hola alguine espaol..............................................
<goop2> OOo users
<norov> sowwy
<jende> norov: cause now I can go for dinner, I'm doing that in my rare spare time here, you know
<goop2> anybody who uses open office here?
<jende> goop2: yep
<Digital_Pioneer> How can I make the right-click context menu for files say "Delete" rather than "Move to trash"?
<goop2> jende: would you know how to type stuff into a live presentation? :)
<jende> goop2: just a simple question: where are you from?
<norov> bon apetit
<goop2> jende: New Hampshire?
<goop2> jende: is that what you mean?
<rawrness> openoffice is laggy......
<zorglu_> rawrness: add more memory
<jende> goop2: As I'm not quite familiar with the presentation module I would presume to go to the OpenOffice.org IRC channel
<goop2> well Im looking for an alternative to powerpoint
<goop2> ok
<norov> so now i enabled every single component on repositories
<rawrness> zorglu: Ghetto poor
<rawrness> more mem is about 40 bucks i can't afford
<norov> AND NOW IT FINALLY WORKS
<jende> goop2: as much as I remember it is #OpenOffice.org
<norov> jende its working now 3
<zorglu_> rawrness: endure the lag then :)
<jende> norov: great
<rawrness> anyone know where i can find a list of suites such as kedu?
<jende> good night folks
<norov> cya
<jende> ad: are you doing fine?
<jende> zen2: are you back?
<jende> zen2_: are you back?
<norov> he is sleeping
<fildo> *gone
<norov> jende:
<jende> fair enough *G*
<norov> hotkey for console?
<jende> bfn
<rawrness> filelight is a strange program
<zorglu_> what is it ?
<goop2> Im not having very good luck with my guitar today...
<rawrness> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9887
<goop2> I need a tuner :\
<zorglu_> thasnks lookin
<ad> jende : yes i m fine
<kanesoban> Hello everyone. : ) Is here someone, who knows Wine well?
<kanesoban> I'm having a little trouble emulating the game "Fallout". It works well, but only in window, i don't knoiw how to change it to fit the whole screen
<kanesoban> i looked at winecfg, can't configure that there
<Hawkwind> kanesoban: Try talking to the guys in #WineHQ ?
<kanesoban> ok, i try there
<intelikey> inster-aresting  if i ^Z background sox it stops playing  but if i  &  background sox it keeps playing      is that normally the way ^Z opposed to & works ?
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i fixed the driver issue... Kubuntu is off the "bad list"
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd i'll give two days... it'll be back on the list...  :)
<T3hWiz0rd> its been two now.. lol
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: today is day two
<intelikey> todays not over yet  :)
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: everything is working. Customizing the way it runs a little now.
<mutlu_inek> what are your experiences with edgy?
<intelikey> customizing things  yeah that'll do it....
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: im not a nub
<main> hi all
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i rebuild my server on a regular basis to try new things lol
<intelikey> i didn't accuse you of it...
<Hawkwind> mutlu_inek: It's not final, nor stable yet.  Won't be released for another 2 weeks
<main> anyone here from Hawaii
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: rememeber the only problem I wsa having was with the nvidia drivers. As long as those work.
<intelikey> i r'member
<main> my nvidia drivers were causing a crash when i shut down or log off
<main> FX5900
<mutlu_inek> Hawkwind: I know it is not final, but I thought that I might install it and help testing if it is halfway stable. The only thing is that I don't have enought hdd space for two installations, so it should not wreck my system.
<main> got a 440 on this box
<zorglu_> any gtk+java code produce large memory leaks
* zorglu_ enters in the complaining mode too :)
<zorglu_> the border of konqueror icon in file mode is boggus :)
<Hawkwind> mutlu_inek: Talk to everyone in the Edgy channel, #Ubuntu+1 then
<frojnd> which multiverse repos
<mutlu_inek> Hawkwind: Ok. Thank you.
<frojnd> which are multiverse repos*
<frojnd> those one:
<frojnd> # deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<frojnd> # deb-src http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<frojnd> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> frojnd no that's universe.   universe is universe   multiverse is multiverse   and  main is main
<frojnd> can u paste me your universe and multiverse lines of ubuntu?
<frojnd> nm it's in the link above..
<Hawkwind> frojnd: Just add the word multiverse to the end of those lines
<frojnd> k, tnx
<norov> is there any way to see applications?
<norov> like in win
<TheGateKeeper> norov: elaborate please
<norov> ctrl+shift+esc
<norov> process manager or something
<zorglu_> he mean system guard i think
<mutlu_inek> ctrl+esc
<TheGateKeeper> KSysGuard
<TheGateKeeper> norov: System --> KSysGuard
<norov> thanks
<goop2> anybody know when edgy officialy comes out?
<TheGateKeeper> norov: np :-)
<frojnd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mutlu_inek> 2 weeks from now
<zorglu_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<goop2> sweet
<Kubu> does anyone know how to install aMSN on edgy
<intelikey> Kubu use gaim
<TheGateKeeper> Kubu: apt-get install aMsn
<intelikey> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<norov> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ubuntu> gff
<ubuntu> g
<willnapier> Hi - I would appreciate some advice about getting video4linux2 running in the dapper kernel. I have posted a full question on the kubuntu forum but thre haven't been any takers in 24 hrs - I hope it's ok to post the link here:
<Kubu> TheGateKeeper: doesnt exist
<willnapier> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9860.msg39369#msg39369http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9860.msg39369#msg39369
<Kubu> :S
<norov> so you cant install certain programs on linux platforms?
<norov> like winamp
<Hawkwind> !info amsn edgy
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Kubu> suao apt-get install amsn doesn't exist
<Hawkwind> Kubu: Yes it does ^^^^
<Hawkwind> Kubu: Enable the universe repo then
<Kubu> does it?
<Kubu> doenst work for me, lets c
<TheGateKeeper> cheers Hawkwind :-)
<Hawkwind> Kubu: Yes, read the info above
<Kubu> i know i thought i have activated universe repo
<norov> navigating is kinda hard
<T3hWiz0rd> Kubu: why are you trying to install amsn though?
<mutlu_inek> Kubu: sudo apt-get update
<Kubu> because i like it
<mutlu_inek> then install
<T3hWiz0rd> interesting lol
<mutlu_inek> after adding repos you need to update the package info
<mutlu_inek> Kubu: personally, i would recommend that you try kopete, it is installed by default
<Kubu> oops, i had forgotten to update
<Kubu> ^
<Kubu> i have tried it
<Kubu> but i prefer amsn
<Kubu> maybe cause im used to the interface
<mutlu_inek> np
<Kubu> thanks
<ian|> Is there any special opengl-Library for ATI (fglrx?)
<TheGateKeeper> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheGateKeeper> ian|: ^^^^^^
<goop2> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ian|> I have problems running open-gl applications. glxinfo shows ATI as GLX vendor, but Mesa as opengl vendor.
<norov> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<goop2> I thought it was Eel
<norov> so you have to install stuff all over again when a new version comes?
<norov> or?
<ian|> Furthermore Xorg-log shows that DRI has been loaded, but opengl apps complains about a missing DRI extension.
<goop2> I think you can update with adept
<norov> okay
<TheGateKeeper> norov: you can update from dapper to edge
<Kubu> when i updated from dapper to edgy
<Kubu> it ***** everything up
<goop2> lol
<mutlu_inek> Kubu: it is not released yet
<Kubu> true
<Kubu> i blamed myself
<mutlu_inek> using the upgrade mechanism will not work before it is released
<goop2> its not stable
<Kubu> but i had the edgy beta CD
<Kubu> and i installed it
<|Mikael|> arghh. this makes me crazy
<khirr> xD
<|Mikael|> i have a file named - Jocelyn Dee Mix Session.mp3
<|Mikael|> how can i list it in the terminal
<|Mikael|> this is crazy
<josh_> what is the command to open a connection to another computer... not using ftp/ssh
<martalli_> mutlu:  That's not true - I have adgy going on my work comp, my comp, and my kids' edubuntu
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: list? it?
<|Mikael|> no. sry
<norov> what is this new desktop interface called?
<|Mikael|> i want checkmp3 <filename>
<norov> you desktop is a cube
<|Mikael|> but i don't get the filename
<|Mikael|> nothing works
<mutlu_inek> martalli_: might be, but the upgrade mechanism is not reliable. many have complained that e.g. X could not be upgraded
<|Mikael|> norov: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz_2vKq5cZk
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: Use tab completion
<|Mikael|> Hawkwind: *?@
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: type the beginning of the file name and hit <tab>
<|Mikael|> Hawkwind: i tried this!
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: Type: checkmp3 Joc(hit the tab key here)
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: this is my screened server irssi log in :-P
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: it was sitting in #nobody for like 3 weeks now lol...
<|Mikael|> the file name is " - J"
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: forgot it was even screend.
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: The point is, type the first letter or two of the file name, then hit the tab key
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: the type -\ J<tab>
<martalli_> mutlu:  I think people might be getting confused between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade...but I actually did it witht he gui update-manager interface.  It can be called from the command line
<|Mikael|> mutlu_inek: ah will try it
<mutlu_inek> use the backslash before spaces
<|Mikael|> beep, beep, beep
<|Mikael|> saklfjsadlfjasklf
<Hawkwind> Tab completion will do that automatically
<|Mikael|> Hawkwind: :(
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: Just type - and then hit the tab key a couple of times
<Goop2> will kde3.5.5 come default with edgy?
<mutlu_inek> Goop2: yes
<Goop2> or will I have to install it?
<Goop2> ok
<|Mikael|> ---@InDaBoX:~/downloads/mp3livestreams/Bassdrive - Music Beyond - 24-7 Drum and Bass Jungle Radio Featuring Live Shows$ checkmp3  - J
<|Mikael|> J Laze - Summertime feat Ladee Berry.mp3  JuJu - Nomad.mp3                          Juju - The Streets.mp3
<martalli_> This is the command to use update-manager: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<martalli_> worked for me
<|Mikael|> it dont work
<|Mikael|> man this *x begins to make me crazy
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: Are you in the directory with the file itself ?
<|Mikael|> yeah
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: Why not open up konqueror, go to the directory, and rename the file
<|Mikael|> '/downloads/mp3livestreams/Bassdrive - Music Beyond - 24-7 Drum and Bass Jungle Radio Featuring Live Shows$
<|Mikael|> Hawkwind: that's possible ;)
<|lostbyte|> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Hawkwind> |Mikael|: Tell your client to save the files with _ instead of spaces until you learn how to use tab completion
<|Mikael|> lol
<|Mikael|> Hawkwind: :D
<frojnd> does kubuntu 6.10 have VNC
<khirr> guys, i'd like can do that my desktop looklike as screenshot in the websites
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: "checkmp3  - J" is wrong
<Lam_> does kwifimanager have support for WPA2 networks?
<|Mikael|> - J
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: "checkmp3  -"<tab> is right
<Hawkwind> frojnd: If you're running Edgy, you should speak to the guys in #Ubuntu+1
<Hawkwind> frojnd: However, the answer is yes, it comes with vnc
<fowlduck> Lam_: google would know
<khirr> xD
<mutlu_inek> khirr: that is a little few info
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> let me check
<intelikey> google don't ever answer my questions  it just makes me forget what the question was......
<khirr> i'll give u the website
<fowlduck> frojnd: it also comes with freeNX, you should check it out
<fowlduck> intelikey: haha :)
<|Mikael|> mutlu_inek: the filename is " - Jocelyn Dee Mix Session.mp3"
<t3hwiz0rd-server> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* intelikey makes one serious statement in three months and people laugh at it....
<intelikey> :)
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: oh! it starts with a SPACE?
<|Mikael|> yeah
<mutlu_inek> |Mikael|: then do: "checkmp3  \ -"<tab>
<mutlu_inek> backspace sends spaces as characters
<fowlduck> backslash
<mutlu_inek> so always do backspace+ space
<mutlu_inek> yeah, sorry
<fowlduck> np ;-)
<|Mikael|> mutlu_inek: between \ SPACE -?
<mutlu_inek> lol
<|Mikael|> ah
<norov> guys, i got a folder with flash installation file in it
<norov> how to install?
<|Mikael|> will try it now
<|Mikael|> norov: !xgl
<|Mikael|> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<norov> O.o
<|Mikael|> norov: sry wrong :)
<norov> ok =p
<frojnd> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fowlduck> |Mikael|: \ lets you "escape" the normal behavior of the following character.  In this case, it changes the default behavior of removing the space, and leave it there, escaping its' normal behavior
<|Mikael|> ./flash_installer
<|Mikael|> fowlduck: kk
<norov> ah
<norov> i run it in terminal
<|Mikael|> right
<TheGateKeeper> norov: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<frojnd> why my Kmenu doesn't wanna refresh new applications. Is there any command to force Kmenu showing nex applications?
<frojnd> new*
<norov> TheGateKeeper:  thanks
<TheGateKeeper> norov: yw :-)
<intelikey> frojnd someone said that   update-menus  doesn't do it for kde   so use   something about build ksycoco      not sure about syntax
<intelikey> kbuildsycoca
<intelikey> check kde docs on the syntax
<rawrness> gag
<rawrness> install games with adept where day go......
<rawrness> i sure don't see any
<yvonne> Hello all
<mutlu_inek> hi
<yvonne> i'm trying to view this site and it's telling me that i require java
<yvonne> i've just installed jave using the command apt-get install java-package
<intelikey> rawrness cli apps are not added to a gui menu   gui apps should be added....    but at any rate you can always open a term and type in the name of the app/game
<yvonne> gone back to the site and it's still saying i need java but it's saying javaruntime !! are they two different things?
<intelikey> frojnd and rawrness maybe.  kbuildsycoca --incremental
<rawrness> I see
<frojnd> intelikey doesn't work, but I have a couple more q
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<norov> TheGateKeeper:  could you link that again please
<frojnd> why my amarok and kaffeine doesn't wanna play
<frojnd> I've installed amarok-xine and kaffeine-xine
<frojnd> but still nothing
<TheGateKeeper> norov: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: then kins knetworkmanager
<mutlu_inek> sorry
<intelikey> rawrness & frojnd when using a terminal (konsole) to run any command use the [tab]  key to complete the entry  that both checks the spelling and saves time.
<norov> konqueror is still opening links
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<norov> how to change that to ff?
<intelikey> !mp3 > frojnd
<TheGateKeeper> norov: bookmark ---> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: the second line i sent was a mistake
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: first and third command are correct
<zain> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: after the java select command you have to choose the new sun-java5
<Liet> does anybody knows how to fix the problem of after upgrade to 3.5.5 USB pen drive won't mount?
<intelikey> Liet ah don't upgrade to 3.5.5.... :)      but that's not what you want.
<Sebien> Hello all.
<Liet> but now I can't return to 3.4.4
<intelikey> did edgy default to 3.5.5 kde  ???
<Tm_T> intelikey: Yes.
<cox377> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> intelikey: Problem with that?
<intelikey> figures.  sacrifice stability for eye candy  that's the ubuntu way i guess.
<mutlu_inek> intelikey: what?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Err, 3.5.5 is mostly bugfix release.
<Liet> When I plug in the USB drive and say to show in a new window, nothing happens on screen.
<intelikey> Tm_T but every is having problems with it.
<Liet> In Konqueror I go to media and try to mount it with a right click on the icon and there is an error message is in a window titled 'Error - kio_media_mc' and the message is 'An unknown error occured'
<Tm_T> intelikey: Most that I know have less problems than with 3.5.4
<mutlu_inek> intelikey: then that is the kubuntu people's fault, not kde's
<Tm_T> Liet: Dapper?
<Liet> yes, dapper
<Liet> I can still mount it manulally, as sudo, typing commands
<mutlu_inek> i guess pmount is fu*ked up then
<intelikey> Tm_T maybe so.
<Tm_T> intelikey: You have good reason to be worried, but I can't see any better option, I mean, it's bugfixrelease mainly, if we package it badly, it's our mistake.
<Tm_T> And must be solved.
<intelikey> Tm_T fair enough.
<mutlu_inek> Liet: file a bug report
<Liet> ok, in what web I have to do that?
<Tm_T> mutlu_inek: Liet: I bet there's bug report already, so doublecheck ;)
<intelikey> mutlu_inek i think that's already a well known and maybe fixed bug
<intelikey> Liet search for that bug on malone
<norov> how do i make alt+f2 run in terminal window all the time?
<Liet> what's malone?
<intelikey> web site   mal==bad   one
<intelikey> norov isn't there already a hotkey to open konsole
<norov> what version of KDE is on Kubuntu 6.06?
<Liet> and can you give me the adress?
<norov> i dunno :O
<intelikey> 3.5.2
<norov> thats what im wondering
<norov> thanks
<cox377> I dont know if anyone can help, whenever i application asks for a location directory i dont know how to get to a network drive from the list given. it shows all local directories but i dont know hpow to get to network shares
<intelikey> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ypsila> moin
<Liet> is the same of Ubuntu? I have reported bug to ubuntu other times
<intelikey> yes it's the same
<intelikey> *buntu is one OS
<Liet> ok, ok
<cox377> Hello?
<Skrot-> Riddell: Ping?
<Liet> I'm new in kubuntu, but I used ubuntu since the first version
<khirr> guys, how can i change my root pass?
<khirr> what is the command?
* ypsila is only reading
<mutlu_inek> cox377: in konqueror type system:/remote and navigate there
<khirr> no no
<intelikey> kubuntu is just K + ubuntu - gnome = kubuntu
<khirr> on konsole
<PauloChiva> sudo su
<PauloChiva> passwd
<intelikey> PauloChiva hehhe    sudo passwd
<intelikey> save key strokes
<intelikey> khirr you probably don't yet have a root passwd
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> khirr you might read that ^
<unix_infidel> save keystrokes?
<cox377> mutlu_inek: the thing is, when an application asks u to browse for a file on the left the only main options u have are filesystem / user / desktop
<khirr> i done :D
<khirr> ty
<Goop2> intelikey: use dvorak, less typing movement :P
<ypsila> :-D
<unix_infidel> well you could always use a keymap to change your querty into dvorak?
<Goop2> yep
<intelikey> Goop2 more for me...  if you have to backspace and retype five times   :)
<ypsila> :-D
<Goop2> hehe
<Goop2> it does take some learning :P
<mikael_> hi there. i just svn't for the first time. now i need to know how can i install the package?
<miyako> I'm getting ready to go buy a printer, and I haven't messed with printing under linux in several years- back when it was a real pain to get printers working at all, can anyone recommend a brand that is well supported under Linux?
<khirr> one of u, have installed Mercury Msn?
<cox377> mutlu_inek: `do u know what i mean?
<Goop2> when I start up it says something about HP printing..
<Goop2> but I dont have a printer
<ypsila> miyako: check the harwarelist
<mutlu_inek> cox377: yes. then that is a gnome app. i have no idea. you might need to mount the remote filesystem first?
<PauloChiva> exit
<cox377> mutlu_inek: yeh maybe i do have to mount it
<_Extasy_> I have been looking allover the place for a changelog in the dayly relases anyone knows where I can find one? and anyone who knows when edgy is going final?
<khirr> guys
<Goop2> miyako: not sure if they have one, but look into HP
<khirr> one of u have installed Mercury?
<intelikey> miyako most usb printers... you can google  linux printing      hp is pretty well supported  but i don't really like hp.
<norov> is it kinda impossible to hack a linux client?
<Goop2> oh.. I thought it was :P
<norov> but its not?
<khirr> ?
<miyako> yeah, a bit of googling shows that Lexmark is not well supported, but HP and Epson are both well supported
<Goop2> I mean printers
<khirr> one of u have intalled mercury?
<miyako> I just thought someone here might have a good personal recommendation
<Tm_T> norov: It's far from impossible.
<Goop2> Linux is harder to blackhat hack though I think
<mutlu_inek> _Extasy_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<mutlu_inek> _Extasy_: in about two weeks
<intelikey> norov "kinda impossible to hack a linux client?"  nothing impossable.   but i believe you will find that most linux distros are by default somewhat safer than default M$
<_Extasy_> mutlu_inek okej s there is a changelog there?
<mutlu_inek> _Extasy_: beware, it might wreck your system
<_Extasy_> mutlu_inek so it's that instable?
<mutlu_inek> not that i know of
<norov> okay
<mutlu_inek> NO, it is NOT stabe
<mikael_> i downloaded http://www.willwap.co.uk/Programs/vbrfix.php
<intelikey> norov and linux can be tempered to extreem hardness.
<mikael_> how can i compile this from source?
<mikael_> i have already the build-essential package
<_Extasy_> The world of linux is usually very good at making changelogs, but I cant find anything on ubuntu...
<mikael_> any one a clue?
<cox377> mutlu_inek: mounting the drive didnt work
<intelikey> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !building
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about building - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypsila> norov: it would be very helpful to me, if you could write a quite "normal" english, british or american
<intelikey> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> there  ^
<norov> ypsila: what?
<mutlu_inek> cox377: what kind of drive?
<ypsila> norov: you want to hack a system?
<norov> the english im writing isnt normal? --.-
<Goop2> norov: hes just being a jerk ;)
<norov> nah
<norov> i was just wondering
<norov> first time using linux
<ypsila> norov: not in my opinion, at least not conform to what you should have learnt at school
<mikael_> sry guys but there is no configure
<intelikey> mikael_ you get that link ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<norov> ypsila
<cox377> mutlu_inek: it's a windows drive that i can access through konq but i'm trying to access a directory on that drive through a media player. the media player asks me for the directory of my music but when i click browse it only gives me the options for local drives etc tc
<norov> d-.-b careface
<mikael_> yeah, intelikey already read
<mikael_> ./configure or something like that isn't available
<mikael_> also make is not available
<norov> i was just wondering since linux seems to be 100x safer compared to win
<mikael_> not the command ;)
<mikael_> make: no targets found
<norov> password prompt on everything you do
<ypsila> norov: it is, in fact
<intelikey> "at least not conform to what"  and that is ? ypsila ???
<norov> hi sherlock
<mutlu_inek> cox377: what do you mean by windows drive?
<norov> how are you today?
<_Extasy_> I have been looking throu problebly every hw list for linux out there in search of a wireless networkcard for linux, The lists all state that the support is limmited to diffrent revisions of cards due to chipset. I have been e-mailing my local hw stores asking then for a card that is supported native in linux and no one so far has been able to help me, Does anyone know a card that I can buy that is "waterproof" and works well nati
<ypsila> intelikey:  people should have been told at school :-D
<norov> ypsila: use capital letters in the beginning of a sentence
<intelikey> mikael_ if you install the build-essential then make is there
<Goop2> told what?
<norov> and finish them with a period
<norov> EHHE
<ypsila> norov: so I wonder, where you learnt your english
<intelikey> ypsila just pointing out the pot calling the kettel mule
<mikael_> intelikey: make is there
<mikael_> but no target was found
<mikael_> no control file
<mikael_> make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine make-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
<mikael_> german :)
<mikael_> no target adviced and no make controlfile found
<cox377> it;s a drive that i have on an M$ computer, i've made it as a share that i can connect to from my kubuntu computers. this M$ drive holds some music that i would like under my libary of rythambox
<intelikey> mikael_ look for the README.TXT or any other all caps file names in the source dir.
<ypsila> intelikey: english is not my mother-tongue, does that help you
<norov> ypsila: "so I wonder, where you learnt your english"
<norov> incorrect
<Goop2> ypsila: please use proper sentances having to do with the point of conversation
<norov> "so I wonder, where you _have_ learnt your english"
<ypsila> norov: I wonder too
<Goop2> ypsila: have learnt?
<intelikey> ypsila only if you are finished 'bashing' someone else's "english"   :)
<ypsila> Goop2: please tell me more about the word sentance
<ypsila> Goop2: lets go back to sentance
<mutlu_inek> cox377: sorry, i don't know much about networkign with win except for the kde way. maybe try amarok? that should allow you to use all the kde access ease.
<mikael_> intelikey: the readme is small and has no advice
<Goop2> ypsila: atleast make sure people know what your talking about
<ypsila> :-D
<intelikey> mikael_ any all caps file names ?
<mikael_> ?
<ypsila> Goop2: it is not allowed to ask?
<Goop2> ypsila: I thought I was suposed to be taught something about apple computers in school.. you just arent realy making sence
<B-Minus_> anyone any experience with citrix in kubuntu ?
<norov> well, time to sleep
<mutlu_inek> ypsila: are you sure that the source is for linux?
<norov> busy day tomorrow at school RTFM for kubuntu
<intelikey> mikael_ like "INSTALL"    all caps.  all upper case.
<norov> cya
* ypsila searches the igno-button
<Goop2> ttyl
<zain> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<zain> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> ypsila /ignore user
<Goop2> ypsila: heres what you said..
<mikael_> intelikey: http://phpfi.com/164041
<Goop2> [16:25]  <ypsila> norov: you want to hack a system?  [16:26]  <ypsila> norov: not in my opinion, at least not conform to what you should have learnt at school
<mikael_> intelikey:  maybe you can try this too?
<yvonne> mutlu_inek: thanks 4 your help works great
<mutlu_inek> yvonne: i am glad
<mikael_> intelikey: it is this http://www.willwap.co.uk/Programs/vbrfix.php
<mikael_> i svn't the files
<wildchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> mikael_ line 4 is turncated i only see upto "Don't"
<intelikey> on the pastebin that is.
<mikael_> oh
<mikael_> intelikey: http://phpfi.com/164044
<Liet> I have already reported the bug
<Liet> bye
<intelikey> mikael_ are you trying to rebuild some mp3's  with new vbrs ?
<mikael_> no to repair
<mikael_> checkmp3 brings en error whcich was found
<mikael_> and i googled a long time for a fix mp3 programm
<mikael_> this is the only one result
<intelikey> ah k  and you dl'd which source archive ?
<ypsila> intelikey:  not with my client, but thank you anyway
<intelikey> ypsila what client ?
<intelikey> ah ok
<ypsila> intelikey: nothing you would like to know
<intelikey> i'm not familear with opera  so i'll take your word for it.
<ypsila> intelikey: :-)
<intelikey> opera is one of those "pointy clicky thingies" isn't it ?      i don't do those pointy clicky thingies
<zain> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<B-Minus> does anyone know the default mirc font ??
<Goop2> pointy clicky thingy?
<fdoving> intelikey: opera is actually pretty good,good keyboard shortcuts too, really..
<intelikey> mikael_ link that you dl'd ?
<ypsila> intelikey: first of all opera is a browser, and as I'm not willing to upgrade to edgy before stable.............
<intelikey> fdoving hmmm i may have to give a fair chance then.
<ypsila> nor having any irc-client besides it ist my first choice, but only mine
<Hawkwind> What we need is packages of swiftfox in Kubuntu.  Swiftfox is so much quicker than firefox
<Hawkwind> Uses less memory, a lot fewer processes and is simply amazing
* ypsila loves opera
<Goop2> hey! I like firefox >.>
<khirr> one of u have installed mercury?
<Hawkwind> Goop2: I've used firefox since it first came out.  I won't use it again
<Goop2> wow..
<Hawkwind> Goop2: http://getswiftfox.com and see for yourself
<khirr> ?
<Goop2> sounds pretty good
<khirr> one of u have ussed mercury?
<khirr> ;S
<Hawkwind> Goop2: It uses all your firefox themes, extensions, bookmarks and everything.  You lose nothing.  It's just lightning quick compared to firefox
<intelikey> dillo with ssl and java-script support       :)
<Goop2> Hawkwind: is it as secure as firefox?
<Hawkwind> I'm running it on 4 machines and they all make a difference
<CVirus> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> dillo
<ypsila> :-D
<Hawkwind> Goop2: It's based on the same code, just optimized for each specific arch of PC
<Goop2> oh
<Hawkwind> Goop2: Read the page, it tells you all about it.  There are even deb packs for it :)
<mutlu_inek> Hawkwind: swiftfox is non-free
<neoncode> Is their a command I can run that will show if I'm useing the fglrx drivers or not?
<Hawkwind> mutlu_inek: How so ?
<_Extasy_> Has anyone heard if WPA support will be out of the box in next stable relase? More like suse?
<Hawkwind> mutlu_inek: It uses the same code as firefox and has all the same licenses as firefox does
<mutlu_inek> http://getswiftfox.com/source.htm
<Hawkwind> Ahh, I hadn't seen that
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: it hasn't broke yet lol...
<mutlu_inek> http://getswiftfox.com/LICENSE
<mutlu_inek> but the source is mpl licensed
<khirr> guys, do u know one repository where i could download JRE?
<Hawkwind> !jre
<mutlu_inek> maybe try the fasterfox extension
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goop2> I cant wait till KDE4 comes out..
<khirr> ;S
<Hawkwind> mutlu_inek: I've used fasterfox for years, it still doesn't give the speed that swiftfox does
<mutlu_inek> khirr: it is in universe afaik
<khirr> ?
<khirr> what is?
<khirr> i noobie :D
<mutlu_inek> khirr: apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
* ypsila says hello to niroxx_, mneisen, _czessi, alef-null, emmanuel_
<mutlu_inek> khirr: then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<atidem> hello
<khirr> there is 2 opt
<mutlu_inek> ?
<khirr>  1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<khirr> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<khirr> which one?
<mutlu_inek> you did not do the first command
<khirr> ?
<ypsila> pruhussst
<mutlu_inek> apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<khirr> u told me one command, i did that
<khirr> ?
<khirr> cant find the packegae sun-java-5-jre
<khirr> cant found
<khirr> ;S
<mutlu_inek> start adept and add the repositories
<khirr> what is the repository?
<unix_infidel> a place where binaries are kept (.debs)
<unix_infidel> conceptually similar to .exe
<wildchild> after I added multiverse to my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26915/ I decided to install libxine-extracodecs via apt but there were errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26918/
<Goop2> whats the konsole url command?
<Goop2> go to url
<khirr> brb
<khirr> no
<khirr> better wait
<khirr> dont run
<khirr> adept
<mutlu_inek> khirr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<khirr> ?
<khirr> but, how can i know whar is java repository?
<windshear> anyone has a floppy drive and is using kde 3.5.5 on edgy on a physical computer?
<mutlu_inek> sorry that was for gnome
<khirr> is for ubuntu ;S
<mutlu_inek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wildchild> does anyone know how to solve my prob
<mutlu_inek> khirr: there http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper you find _anything_
<timthelion> hey, what is the linux cli equivalent of the dialog in windows xp that shows all the computers and devices on the current network?
<ypsila> wildchild: i do not have a solution, but I read about that problem twice today, what about a bug-report?
<khirr> i did
<khirr> waiting....
<unix_infidel> timthelion: networks in linux are much more complex than simple CIFS.
<unix_infidel> previously SMB
<wildchild> ypsila bug report to who
<ypsila> willnapier: wait a xsecong
<timthelion> unix_infidel: can I still get a list of ip addresses?
<timthelion> unix_infidel: on the network
<ypsila> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs wildchild
<Goop2> how do I go to the home folder using konsole?
<wildchild> I just installed kubuntu and it allready has bug :S
<Tm_T> Goop2: 'cd ~'
<Goop2> Tm_T: ty
<wildchild> ypsila I don't know what should be the name of this bug or problem..
<ypsila> wildchild:  what exactly did you instalL)
<mutlu_inek> khirr: did it work?
<timthelion> how do I get a list of all the devices attached to my router?
<khirr> i'm trying now
<khirr> jrefrenty?
<rahmetli> how to check if ip forwarding is on or off?
<khirr> is it'
<khirr> ?
<wildchild> ypsila: libxine-extracodecs
<mutlu_inek> what?
<ypsila> wildchild: you installed or you tried to install?
<wildchild> tryed :S
<wildchild> also with libk3b2-mp3 package..
<khirr> cant found the package
<Goop2> hmm.. it seems konsole is already in the home folder by default.. thats helpful! :D
<khirr> i done about apt
<khirr> now?
<khirr> what sholuld i do?
<ypsila> wildchild:  any error message?
<mutlu_inek> 1. set up repos; 2. update apt-get; 3. install the 2 packages given above; 4. set jre to sun-java5; 5. done
<wildchild> ypsila: the same notice as with libxine-codecs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26918/
<khirr> how update aptget?
<khirr> i done about page
<mutlu_inek> apt-get update OR use sdept
<mutlu_inek> s->a
<khirr> adp
<khirr> i wanna put
<khirr> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<khirr> but, not run again
<khirr> adept
<ypsila> wildchild:  read what you pasted!
<mutlu_inek> what? could you pleade express yourself clearly?
<khirr> uhmm
<Goop2> should kubuntu have slower internet than windowsxp on the same exact computer?
<khirr> i'm not very good in enngslish :D
<khirr> uhmm
<wildchild> ypsila: ok, so I use beta version, but 2 days ago everything works fine, and today I've reinstalled kubuntu 6.10 ...
<khirr> the program doesnt want to run
<mutlu_inek> [17:10]  <khirr> but, not run again ; [17:10]  <khirr> adept ????
<khirr> the progrman doesnt want to run
<mutlu_inek> what is your native language?
<rahmetli> how to check if ip forwarding is on or off? answer ; cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<khirr> is spanish, but in that channel no one answer
<Goop2> t3h wiz0rd
<Goop2> thats awsome :D
<mutlu_inek> adept does not run?
<khirr> now, opened
<khirr> finally
<khirr> updating
<khirr> done the update
<khirr> now?
<mikael_> how can i redirect the output of tar --help to kate or another gui ediotr?
<mutlu_inek> install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Lam_> is there a way to get kubuntu/kde to show notes or something on start up?
<Lam_> like a notes applet
<mikael_> tar --help > kate doesn't work
<rahmetli> why i cant "sudo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" ? it says Permission denied
<khirr> mutlu_inek my problem is it
<rahmetli> why i cant "sudo echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" ? it says Permission denied (sorry)
<mutlu_inek> khirr: then in konsole type: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<khirr> i wanna install mercury msn
<khirr> but i need java
<mutlu_inek> so?
<mikael_> no one who works with pipes?
<khirr> now?
<mutlu_inek> khirr: install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<mutlu_inek> khirr: then in konsole type: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<neoj> mikael_: you put the output in a file called kate with that command, use | instead of >
<mutlu_inek> khirr: done
<mikael_> neoj: it opens an empty kate editor
<rahmetli> why i cant "sudo echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" ? it says "Permission denied"
<xst> I have a strange sound recording problem. When I speak into my microphone I can hear my voice loud and clear in the speakes. But for some reason I cannot *record* any sound from the microphone. What to do?
<khirr> where install jav5?
<mikael_> neoj: strange
<neoj> mikael_: ok, it seems that you have to run kate -i to get kate to read from stdin
<mikael_> ah
<mikael_> thx
<neoj> np
<neoj> just reading the --help :)
<mutlu_inek> khirr: either in the konsole type: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin OR in adept choose those packages and install them
<khirr> cant found jre...
<ypsila> :-D
<mikael_> neoj: :)
<khirr> mutluinek
<mutlu_inek> who? where? PLEASE provide more information, i am fed up with this
<mikael_> i can't extract a tar.gz file
<khirr> i've installed mercury
<khirr> www.mercury.to
<mikael_> i could cry :(
<khirr> but, i dunno, what i need to this run
<mikael_> tar xvj filename.tar.gz doesn't work
<khirr> understand me?
<ypsila> ha so ein scheiss
<ypsila> khirr: alt + f2 + name
<neoj> mikael_: xvz , j is for bz2
<khirr> no no, i need
<khirr> one jave file
<mikael_> oh
<khirr> i dunno what
<khirr> i read JRE
<mutlu_inek> khirr: java -jar FILENAME
<ypsila> khirr: then get it
<mikael_> xvf :)
<khirr> but, i dunno how install ir?
<khirr> ?
<mikael_> thx again neoj
<khirr> :(
<khirr> dont understand
<ComingUndone83> Hey.. question y'all..
<mutlu_inek> khirr: http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Wiki&wikipage=Linux_Setup
<ComingUndone83> I'm having trouble getting the permission to get into hda1 without being root.
<khirr> i'm cheking
<khirr> i done
<khirr> but the program doesnt run
<khirr> need java enviroment
<khirr> how can i do it?
<Lam_> does kde have a notes applet for the panel?
<mutlu_inek> khirr: WHY don't you do what i tell you?
<khirr> i've dont
<mutlu_inek> khirr: I am not going to help you any more
<khirr> :S
<khirr> i've done that
<mutlu_inek> no
<khirr> well anyway
<khirr> thanks
<mutlu_inek> you have not
<freechelmi> Hi there
<freechelmi> I 'm trying to install java
<freechelmi> ok packages selected after having added multiverse
<ComingUndone83> freechelmi: Run.. lol..
<freechelmi> but the package wants the licence to be validated
<freechelmi> so  adept is stuck
<freechelmi> I can open the details , But can't confirm I accept the licence on debconf
<freechelmi> shit :-)
<rahmetli> freechelmi: use another then, you have lots of choice
<ypsila> muaha
<freechelmi> another java ?
<freechelmi> the problem is more thath a questino is asked
<mutlu_inek> freechelmi: run from command line
<freechelmi> in adept in the details
<freechelmi> but it cannot be answered
<freechelmi> is it usual ?
<ComingUndone83> Anyone know what to do with a drive that won't give you access unless you are root?
<freechelmi> for the drive : as root you can tell that anybody can read and write
<mutlu_inek> freechelmi: sudo apt-get check & sudo apt-get install <whatever_java>
<mutlu_inek> freechelmi: i had that too, it is a adept-bug
<mutlu_inek> use the cli
<Lam_> found it. knotes. :)
<ComingUndone83> free: It said it couldn't change permissions.
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: you can set that in /etc/fstab
<ComingUndone83> How?
<rahmetli> do i have to do anything (like rebooting) after turning ip_forwarding on?
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: under options for that drive you add user
<ComingUndone83> Um.. where is all that? LOL
<ComingUndone83> I'm about retarded today for some reason.
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: what kind of drive by the way?
<ComingUndone83> NTFS .. My other HD with Win XP Pro on it.
<mutlu_inek> go to console and type less /etc/fstab
<mutlu_inek> is the drive in there?
<ComingUndone83> yup..
<ComingUndone83> "/dev/hda1 /media/windowsC auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0"
<ComingUndone83> What now?
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: sorry
<ComingUndone83> It's all good.
<zorglu_> ok my task of tonite, how to extract a iso from a .bin :)
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: replace users,nosuid,nodev with owner
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody uses Kubuntu + XGL here?
<mutlu_inek> "/dev/hda1 /media/windowsC auto owner,atime,noauto,rw,noexec 0 0"
<rysiek|pl> Kubuntu Dapper, might I add
<ComingUndone83> one sec.
<zorglu_> rysiek|pl: try on #ubuntu_xgl
<zorglu_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<zorglu_> nope it was a _ :)
<ComingUndone83> I don't know how to edit that..
<elias_> what is the best (least amount of user interaction) method to be able to boot into one dapper and one edgy installation on one disk? (seperate/shared boot part, ...)
<rysiek|pl> zorglu_: m'kay, thanks
<zorglu_> elias_: install them both and config the grub...
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: enter konsole: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ComingUndone83> I got it through kate.
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: back the file up first! if you make a mistake the computer will not boot!
<ComingUndone83> I got that already. :-)
<zorglu_> elias_: they wont interact together, their only common part is the grub part
<elias_> zorglu_: Is there a way to prevent me from having to edit the entries for at least on OS by hand?
<ComingUndone83> brb.. I think I may have it.
<ComingUndone83> Gotta reboot.
<zorglu_> elias_: i cant parse the end of your sentence
<khirr> guys, how can i create one folder since konsole?
<zorglu_> hmm uneasy this bin/iso stuff :)
<elias_> I want to know how to setup grub, so I don't have to edit the entries for one of these OSes by hand. Since usually update-grub does the work for me.
<elias_> But this will only work for one OS!
<khirr> ?
<rahmetli> khirr: since konsole?
<khirr> yes
<khirr> what's the command?
<rahmetli> khirr: you mean?
<khirr> i wanna create one folder
<khirr> since onsole
<mutlu_inek> koptum
<rahmetli> bende
<khirr> kotum?
<zorglu_> elias_: oh i see. you may try to have a common boot partition. but i find it very complex and dangerous
<rahmetli> khirr: you mean using the console?
<khirr> yes
<mutlu_inek> khirr: mkdir <name>
<rahmetli> mutlu_inek: ;)
<elias_> zorglu_: does not really work as expected since update-grub does not know about my other root partition
<zorglu_> elias_: but it is only my own preference. i prefere to have the system running independantly :) i dont update the kernel that often :)
<rahmetli> khirr:  ok?
<khirr> ty+
<khirr> thanjs
<zorglu_> elias_: well i have 3 linux like that on my own box... so it works somehow :)
<bojan> hello, i just dist-upgraded my dapper from kde 3.5.3 to 3.5.5, and my application fonts are different, and whenever i try to go into Appearance section of systemsettings, it crashes
<elias_> is there a way to make grub in MBR start another grub instance which I wrote into a partition?
<bojan> anyone know anything about this
<bojan> ?
<snook353> cpk2, i think my screen issue was the openoffice quickstarter applet.  i clean installed kubuntu, and i put the ooorg applet in, and it started acting funny
<snook353> cpk2 : (so i took the applet off)
<snook353> that's as far as i got , cpk2.
<bojan> or my in-application fonts arent being AA'ed or something
<mutlu_inek> ComingUndone83: did it work?
<ComingUndone83> Yeah..
<ComingUndone83> I used an NTFS-fuse option.
<Brydenn33> hey
<Brydenn33> are we talking about ntfs read/write support
<Brydenn33> i just did it
<Brydenn33> a few seconds ago :)
<Brydenn33> ntfs-3g owns hehe
<ComingUndone83> It's still not showing up in the Media folder.. but I got it via /media/windows
<ComingUndone83> which is sufficient, I guess.
<ComingUndone83> Music's playing.. I'm good. :-)
<Brydenn33> ComingUndone83: were you trying to write/delete etc to an NTFS partition?
<ComingUndone83> I was just trying to access it without root.
<ComingUndone83> Permissions were fried out, methinks.
<Brydenn33> oh
<ComingUndone83> I have gigs worth of mp3s on my windows drive and I wanted to listen to them.
<Brydenn33> well i just figured out how to read/write/edit files on an NTFS partition
<Brydenn33> it's cake man
<ComingUndone83> I still can't get the NTFS drive to show up in the storage media list..
<Brydenn33> all i had to do was install 3 files and edit fstab
<Brydenn33> heh
<ComingUndone83> Brydenn: Was that the NTFS-fuse thing? LOL
<Brydenn33> well
<ComingUndone83> I just installed a bunch of NTFS drivers..
<Brydenn33> the thing ya wanna download is ntfs-3g
<Brydenn33> thats the thing that'll let ya delete stuff on your windows partition and add stuff to it
<Brydenn33> but you also have to edit fstab too
<Brydenn33> but that's the easy part
<ComingUndone83> Yeah..
<ComingUndone83> I edited fstab..
<Brydenn33> ya
<Brydenn33> i cant wait till that becomes part of the linux kernel source
<Brydenn33> windows isnt dying anytime soon heh
<Ashex> so, I used to have 2 NIC cards in my computer, and i configured edgy to use the external instead of the internal (renamed secondary one to eth0).
<Brydenn33> and it would be very user friendly to have something already in there that works so seemlessly
<Ashex> well, i pulled out the extra one, and now i have to run dhclient manually
<Ashex> it's kinda annoying, and i was wondering if anyone knew how to reset it
<ComingUndone83> woot! Streaming trance..
<bojan> anyone upgrade to kde 3.5.5?
<logankoester> Are packages listed as "recommended packages" by apt-get install going to be installed if I hit y to continue?
<Manyfold> which .deb provides me with kde headers?
<mutlu_inek> bojan: yes, many had problems
<age1172> hi
<age1172> i have a quetion about xgl?
<mutlu_inek> age1172: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<age1172> * i have a question about xgl
<age1172> thanks
<theurs> how to upgrade 6.06->6.10
<bojan> oho
<bojan> i jsut dist-upgraded
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bojan> and it doesnt seem too bad
<neoj> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<zorglu_> theurs: just replace all 'dapper' in sources.list by edgy, and do apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<zorglu_> i think :)
<bojan> expect my in-app fonts seem a little messed up, like they aren't AA'ed or like they are different font, and the appearance section of Systemsettings crashes when I try to enter it
<bojan> those sseem to be the only problems
#kubuntu 2007-10-08
<markgreene> CPrompt^: Thought it dosn't make sense to me. That option is under the "Edit" menu
<LiMaO> could anyone do me a favor? i need to know if a site is having problems with the java applet or if it's just me. https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim  --> does the java applet load and show some numbers??
<CPrompt^> gan|y|med : fixed it.  I just downloaded the previous package from the ubuntu site and installed it.  Thanks though
<spartako> hi
<spartako> does anyone like f1?
<LiMaO> could anyone do me a favor? i need to know if a site is having problems with the java applet or if it's just me. https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim  --> does the java applet load and show some numbers??
<twilight_> Ive got a Emachines laptop w/ alsa installed and a ATI AC'97 Sound Controler and no sound
<twilight_> Any ideas?
<gan|y|med> CPrompt^: sorry about mising the sudo. i usually do sudo bash and don't care about it any mroe
<CPrompt^> gan|y|med : no worries.  I knew to use sudo :)
<CPrompt^> twilight : do you have system sound?
<twilight_> no sound at all
<twilight_> Ive got Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5
<s> #join v4l
<s> #join v4l
<CPrompt^> twilight : in the sound center, are any of the options "mutted"?
<s> #join DVB
<s> join #v4l
<s> join #dvb
<feierfox> help me!
<feierfox> i 'm bored!
<feierfox> :O
<feierfox> sudo apt-get friends doenst work :(
<ScorpKing> bored people go here - http://uncyclopedia.org/
<ScorpKing> feierfox: that should do ^
<feierfox> i hope gutsy+1 will have KDE4 :/
<spartako> does anyone knows how configure moto4lin with motorola v3?
<feierfox> but as LTS... :(
<neversfelde> feierfox: I do not think so :( http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/interview-riddell-about-kde4
<tombar_> anyone knows the name of the app thats use to change volumen with function key?
<MemeT> s.a
<MemeT> turk varm aranzda
<MemeT>  :(
<Dragnslcr> feierfox- KDE4 will be available for Gutsy (it's actually available for Feisty, but it's a bit more work to install), but it won't be installed by default
<feierfox> yeah, my nick was ... :O
<maverick_> anyone has any idea how can i increase my fesity's drive size , if i want to increase it by taking part from other ntfs drive ?!
<Pollywog> okay I now have WPA working in wifi but how to I allow my laptop to ALSO work at an Internet cafe?  By having to interfaces files?
<Pollywog> two*
<mrj> whats the name of the taskbar that puts the icons at the bottom of the screen like in osx?
<mrj> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/59189-2.jpg < - example
<Pollywog> maverick maybe gparted can help
<Pollywog> you can run gparted from the LIVE CD
<Pollywog> or qtparted
<naught101> anyone know if it's possible to "replace" new line characters in Kate. or Kwrite, or Quanta?
<Pollywog> mrj: you mean kicker?
<mrj> pollywog; yeah thats it isnt it
<ZeroSpinBoson> Is there any way to get firefox to ask you before it uses flash?
<crimsun> it does so in gutsy's version.
<carwash^> ZeroSpinBoson: there's a addon called something like noflash
<ZeroSpinBoson> carwash^: Does that disable it entirely or does it just make it ask me?
<ekrengel> does anyone know how to add a linux machine into a windows local admin group?
<RiverGate> how long till gutsy's official release? 10 days?
<Dragnslcr> ZeroSpinBoson- get the FlashBlock extension
<ekrengel> will this only work if im on a domain?
<ZeroSpinBoson> Dragnslcr: I got it! Thanks a bunch!
<gerardo> hello
<draik> What can I use to trim video?
<draik> I want to take a clip from something that I have.
<romuloo> anybody use Eclipse here?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've considered it
<Daisuke_Laptop> right now i'm using jbuilder because i have to, but i wouldn't mind going straight to eclipse
<usser> romuloo: not that i use it much i had it installed one time though )
<Daisuke_Laptop> i do have it installed
<romuloo> java developmente (and much more) => Eclipse :)
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Laptop, you have a Dellbuntu, don't you?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that i do
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1420n
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's up?
<romuloo> better...
<Dragnslcr> Ordered one for my girlfriend last week
<romuloo> this message: "QFile::writeBlock: File not open"
<romuloo> anybody knows?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: they're actually quite nice in my opinion
<Dragnslcr> Is it configured sanely, or should I plan on wiping the disk and doing the partitioning myself?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, that could be an issue
<Daisuke_Laptop> i consider it sane for a laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's a recovery partition and everything else is /
<Daisuke_Laptop> so home is on the same partition as /
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, reinstalling is a bit tricky because the live cd doesn't work with the santa rosa chipset in these
<Daisuke_Laptop> could go alternate
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, really?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but the best bet is to download the "remastered" dellbuntu cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can get you a link real quick
<Dragnslcr> Thanks
<Dragnslcr> Think the 7.10 LiveCD will work, or is not fixable on the Ubuntu end?
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04#Dell_Remastered_Ubuntu_7.04_ISO
<hsystem-x> I know that, this is a kubuntu support only channel, anybody know the specific package to install kde 4, kde4-dev?
<draik> I have KINO, but that only seems to work with DV formats
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, it's probably fixable
<hsystem-x> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would imagine it's probably getting better all the time
<Daisuke_Laptop> in fact, i would go so far as to say you have to admit it's getting better
<Dragnslcr> So it's just a hardware support issue that should get fixed eventually?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i've just proven i listen to too much beatles :\
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, just hardware support
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's an issue with all of the latest centrino duo laptops with the santa rosa platform
<Daisuke_Laptop> what model did you order for her/
<Dragnslcr> 1420N laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'll be happy
<Dragnslcr> I was a bit confused, I think the pages said both Core 2 Duo and Centrino
<Daisuke_Laptop> same thing
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure how Intel has been naming stuff lately
<Daisuke_Laptop> centrino is the mobile platform
<Daisuke_Laptop> core 2 duo is the processor, santa rosa is the code name for the platform/chipset
<Dragnslcr> So the iso from Dell's site should work as a live CD?
<Dragnslcr> I'd probably want to separate /home on its own partition. I have a habit of breaking systems
<Daisuke_Laptop> live, i don't know
<Dragnslcr> Especially if I try to install/upgrade to 7.10
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, it's live :)
<Dragnslcr> Her 4-year-old Dell laptop only has a 30 GB hard drive, and the new one is 160 GB, so I think partitioning would be a good idea
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh yeah
<Daisuke_Laptop> 20gb for the os, home on the rest
<Dragnslcr> Plus I got her a 320 GB external to try to get everything off her dying laptop
<draik> Is October 18 still the release date for 7.10
<draik> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> check #ubuntu+1 :)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'm only using about 3 out of 50 GB on my / partition, so 20 GB should be plenty for her
<Dragnslcr> Have you tried running Compiz-Fusion? I figure she'd like the ooh-shiny.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes but.
<Daisuke_Laptop> (that seems to be the recurring theme here)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'll be fine installing from the remastered cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> as it stands, by default, it uses the i810 driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> which the 965 has grown out of
<Daisuke_Laptop> the remastered cd should use the -intel driver instead
<Daisuke_Laptop> which will be far smoother
<Daisuke_Laptop> after that, smooth sailing
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm beta testing gutsy on here now, with compiz fusion and tons of eye candy, and it works *great*
<Dragnslcr> Know offhand if the newer driver is in the repos?
<Daisuke_Laptop> the only problem is, every time i update compiz, it re-blacklists the 965, so i have to go in and comment out that line in /usr/bin/compiz
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<Daisuke_Laptop> would appear so :)
<Dragnslcr> Only available for those processors? What's not in that list...
<hydester> anybody know why Firefox 2 on Windows XP on my computer is much faster in navigating/rendering than the same version on Kubuntu on the same machine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm not seeing anything
<nemesis> which file do i need to edit to have a hard drive automount at boot?
<hydester> it appears to be running the 686 kernel
<Dragnslcr> nemesis- /etc/fstab
<nemesis> Dragnslcr: thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> hydester: you can find out for sure by doing 'uname -r'
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it's hard to say
<hydester> 2.6.22-13-generic
<DaSkreech> hydester: Firefox is a  Windows application
<hydester> but -a says SMP i686
<hydester> Firefox is for windows ported to Linux?
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- I've been using compiz.real for a while now. The /usr/bin/compiz script that was in Trevino's repository was messed up for a while
<Daisuke_Laptop> this isn't from trevino's though
<Daisuke_Laptop> firefox was cross-platform from the start...  you might have more luck with iceweasel
<Dragnslcr> I've heard Gutsy is another huge improvement. Really looking forward to it
<human> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<hydester> i'm on gutsy beta.
<human> i've realized that i have a REAL talent
<Dragnslcr> Hm, the default partitioning from Dell puts swap and / on logical partitions
<human> god damn... my brain is so good
<Dragnslcr> I'm still a bit scared of logical partitions after what I went through with one of my Windows hard drives
<Daisuke_Laptop> what, talent for holding down a key?
<human> yes
<human> i have no talent on that
<Daisuke_Laptop> by the way...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !language > human
<Daisuke_Laptop> !coc > human
<nemesis> ok how do i add a ext3 drive (/dev/sdb5) into /etc/fstab?
<Dragnslcr> I wonder if I should set up something like rsync to backup everything to her external hard drive
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can just use keep
<Dragnslcr> Oh yeah, I forgot about that
<Dragnslcr> Tells you how good I am at keeping backups
<human> ok
<human> thx
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm getting ready to embark on a massive backup of my own.  looking like about 30 dvds of mp3s >_>
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Dragnslcr> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<Dragnslcr> Is keep more or less a frontend for rsync?
<nemesis> ok how do i add a ext3 drive (/dev/sdb5) into /etc/fstab?
<DaSkreech> can I pass two commands to a ssh sessio?
<draik> !lives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !1up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech chuckles
<human> !ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<DaSkreech> human: One more time and you will be kicked from the channel
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | human. If you just want to chat we have a room for that
<ubotu> human. If you just want to chat we have a room for that: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nemesis> ok how do i add a ext3 drive (/dev/sdb5) into /etc/fstab?
<ghozala> hay which one is better cross over or wine
<ghozala> hay anybody here
<Minataku> Not for the last 8 minutes
<Minataku> As for your question, it depends what you're doing
<DaSkreech> human: !fstab
<Minataku> WINE is good for general tasks
<ghozala> which is better wine or cross over
<Minataku> CrossOffice for Office apps
<Minataku> Cedega for games
<ghozala> for runing director 8 exe cds and ares
<Minataku> WINE should be fine
<Minataku> At the very least, try it first
<Minataku> Because WINE is $free
<ghozala> ok thanks man
<Minataku> np
<ghozala> Minataku: one more question plz
<ghozala> do u know how to mak compiz-fusion icon run on start up
<Minataku> No, sorry, I don't
<waltercool> im trying to do a dvd with 6 different distros, how can i do that? using grub o something... i need load the .iso or something :S someone know?
<draik> waltercool: I think it would be best to do that on a HDD and then ghost the HDD to the DVD.
<waltercool> is a great idea really, but u know how point grub to the installers?
<human> seriously, i've realized that what's required is maturity
<DaSkreech> waltercool: Make a menu I would guess
<human> dudes, do you think kde looks beter than vista?
<nosrednaekim> human: configured correctly, yes, I think it can
<human> nosrednaekim, ok
<nosrednaekim> Vista has only one look, KDE can look like anything
<intelikey> what's wring with rm that it can't clean out one dir ???  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40027
<hydrogen> intelikey: you have too many files!
<hydrogen> intelikey: find /var/cache/apt/archives -maxdepth 1 -exec rm {} +
<waltercool> DaSkreech: But menu need point to some file :S
<intelikey> hydrogen i can read the error message as well as you.    again i say what's wrong with "rm"  it should not be limited to less files than you can put in one dir.
<DaSkreech> waltercool: yeah. This has been done before you can search for it on the web
<Minataku> hydester: You seem to know the find command
<hydrogen> intelikey: theres a kernel or a sysctl limit somewhere afaik
<Minataku> Er... hydrogen
<hydrogen> about max arg length
<Minataku> Finish one of my assignments for me
<Minataku> lol
<hydrogen> the arg length is a bashism I think?
<intelikey> hmmm ulimit maybe ?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: has been done?
<intelikey> that would affect ls as well    no ?
<DaSkreech> waltercool: Multiple live CD images on a single disk
<DaSkreech> can I pass two commands to a ssh session?
<hydrogen> intelikey: no.. because you are not passing all the args to ls
<waltercool> DaSkreech: But the live CD images are limited
<waltercool> i say, is for certain distros
<intelikey> yeah.  bash'ism     agreed.
<intelikey> another short comming of bash = bloated shell
<hydrogen> intelikey: its actually a kernel limit
<human> lol plasmoid
<hydrogen> "and the explanation: in the linux kernel is the function execve(), which is how all of the other exec() functions (execl, execlp, execle, etc.) are actually implemented. the way it works is by creating a 128K buffer at the top end of the memory space and copying the command line and environment for the new process into this space. it then loads the new program into memory, sets its argv and envp pointers, and jumps to its entry point.
<Juacom99> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hydrogen> google++
<bazhang> latest (ubuntu +1) update borked konqueror
<intelikey> hydrogen that would have all fit into 128k tho
<hydrogen> intelikey: it also needs to fit the environment into it
<hydrogen> > there's a lot more to it than that, but the point is that there is a 128K buffer which is the only thing "held" from the parent process to the child. the "Argument list too long" error message is actually the kernel's E2BIG error code, returned when the execve() is not able to fit the supplied argument list and environment into the 128K buffer.
<intelikey> bash_completion is disabled here....   thus that shouldn't be a problem.
<hydrogen> you still have data set in the environment.. right?
<intelikey> interesting.   /bin/echo get's arg list too long but echo doesn't
<intelikey> set | wc -c
<intelikey> 1096
<intelikey> 1k env
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> So the limit IS based on the length, not the number
<hydrogen> echo is a bash builtin
<hydrogen> so it doesn't get execve called
<hydrogen> I don't believe
<Minataku> Let's find out
<Minataku> execve("/bin/echo", ["echo", "lalala"] , [/* 40 vars */] ) = 0
<Minataku> It DOES get called
<Minataku> It's the _first_ call, no less
<hydrogen> if you call /bin/echo
<hydrogen> of course
<intelikey> i think i just found something i don't like about linux then.    running all commands as child processes  it fine as long as you don't also make the child env so small it's not usable.
<Minataku> How often do you hit this limit?
<intelikey> very often
<Minataku> I have _one_ case where I have the execve() issue
<Minataku> And that's because I have poor sorting habits and consequently too much porn in one folder
<hydrogen> I can't see how you would hit it that often
<intelikey> i use a work around most of the time.  but i hit that "very often"     don't forget i write a lot of scripts.   use /bin/echo a lot.
<DaSkreech> This is the too many args error?
<hydrogen> just get accustomed to using xargs or -exec and +
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes.  bash: blah: arg list too long
<DaSkreech> I normally hit that at /path/to/somewhere/*/*/*
<DaSkreech> i can get by with two * before hitting it
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah   touch /path/*   and it errors out...    find /path -exec touch {} ;/
<intelikey> but that's slow.
<DaSkreech> xarg
<hgarcia> has anyone upgraded to kde4?
<bazhang> unusable
<intelikey> or as the example i first posted.   rm /path/*    and it errors out.
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: I tried it out... its not working very well right now, no panel or menu
<hydrogen> intelikey: why not rm -r /path/
<intelikey> don't want to rm the dirs  / sub dirs
<hydrogen> then you could use find again
<hgarcia> hmmm I download kdebase-workspace
<digbert> I'm on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn with a Canon Lide 25 scanner. It works fine, but if I disconnect it from one USB port and plug it into another, sane-find-scanner does not recognize any USB scanners.
<hydrogen> find /path -type f -maxdepth 1 -exec rm {} \;
<digbert> I tried restarting udev after the disconnect, but that didn't seem to fix it.
<digbert> Any ideas?
<intelikey> i know.  but it's still slow    and a lot of extra typoing   :)
<digbert> The only way I've been able to get the scanner to work after switching ports is by restarting, but that means some boot script or the other is run that does what I want.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: use a for loop
<hgarcia> the next step was tp export and I typed all that and nothing
<hydrogen> intelikey: actually.. yea that would be slow.. do it like this instead
<hydrogen> find /path -type f -maxdepth 1 -exec rm {} +
<hydrogen> that passes the max arg length to rm each time
<hgarcia> so you think it's not worth it???
<hydrogen> instead of spawning a new process for each file
<intelikey> hydrogen and won't tunrcate file names ?
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: not until a next week when beta 3 is released
<hydrogen> intelikey: I'm fairly sure it won't
<hydrogen> intelikey: its worth a try at least
<hgarcia> did you try to exporting to the new paths and all?
<intelikey> well   for Q in `letters` ;do rm /path/$Q* ;done  works too.
<hydrogen> thats a giant amount of processes again though
<hydrogen> one for each file
<digbert> Anyone?
<intelikey> no  one for each group of files beginning with $Q
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Maybe you're just a really bad scripter
<Minataku> :P
<hydrogen> ah
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: ad hominem
<hydrogen> I didn't realize letts was supposed to be a command such as that
<nosrednaekim> digbert: nope.. sorry, I'm not that techincal ;)
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Joke, hello
<Minataku> Don't take everything at face value
<nosrednaekim> Joke, bye bye
<intelikey> hydrogen  ` ` < clue by four
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> but letters isn't a command
<hydrogen> at least not here
<intelikey> is here  :)
<intelikey> handy too.    so is numbers
<intelikey> err actually it's  number   no s      but any sum
<Minataku> Likely, intelikey, you're asking far too much of the system you're using... try moving from bash scripting to a more powerful language
<Minataku> One that's capable of handling everything within itself
<Jucato> likely, intelikey... how unlikey...
<Minataku> bash scripting isn't exactly meant to be doing massive amounts of text processing
<Minataku> IIRC, that's what Perl was made for
<ardchoille> Yeah
* nosrednaekim whispers python
<ardchoille> :)
<Minataku> That's also an option
<Minataku> In short, you're running into a problem because you're using the wrong tool for the job
<savetheWorld> or sed, for less complex  takss
<hydrogen> sed will definalty help with 'command too long' errors going to rm!
<sub[t] rnl> how d folks
<intelikey> Minataku how would python make it easier to   rm /path/*    ???
<Juacom99> could someone plese help me in stall bibshelf
<Minataku> Though if he's already overloading execve, I'm sure sed will probably also be too low-powered
<Minataku> Uh
<Minataku> iNiku: Why not just use rm -rf /path/*
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: cause you can put some for's in there.
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> intelikey:
<hydrogen> he wants to only delete files
<sub[t] rnl> Juacom99: what are you having trouble with exactly?
<hydrogen> I've given him a find command or two
<hydrogen> that could easily be aliased
<hydrogen> to be empty path/
<hydrogen> or wahtever
<Juacom99> i install it i think
<intelikey> hydrogen  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40029   <<< letters
<Juacom99> but i can't maki it run :S
<Juacom99> i been tryiong all afternoon :S
<sub[t] rnl> Juacom99: make sure you have gtkmm-2.4 and libxml++ as they are required
<Juacom99> i did
<Juacom99> i got gtkmm-2.4 and libxml++ 1.0
<intelikey> Minataku Q.  if  rm /path/*   produces the error  bash: arg liengh too long    how would    rm -rf /path/*   be any better ?     also note.    i don't want to rm the subdirs   i don't want -r
<Minataku> In that case, remove the -rf
<Minataku> It should delete the files and leave the subdirectories
<intelikey> circular   hehhe
<Minataku> I'm not responsible if I'm wrong though
<Minataku> >.>
<Minataku> lol
<Juacom99> let see
<Juacom99> i unpack it
<Juacom99> i cd to the directory
<intelikey> hydrogen would a simple config/compile of the kernel stop me from hitting that limitation so often ?
<Jucato> hydrogen would be a simple what? O.o
<Juacom99> i run ./configure
<hydrogen> intelikey: nah, it'd probably hack somewhere deep in the source code
<hydrogen> that could cause all sorts of unexpected sideeffects
<Juacom99> and then i don't know wjat else to do :S
<Juacom99> *what
<Minataku> I don't think it'd be a hack
<Minataku> It would be a change, definitely, possibly as simple as changing a number
<Minataku> But then he IS right that there could be various issues
<intelikey> Juacom99 did the configure finish without error ?
<Minataku> Really, though, I'd just try a different approach
<Juacom99> i think so :S
<Minataku> Obviously you're using the wrong tool for the job
<sub[t] rnl> Juacom99: make and make install have no effect?
<savetheWorld> find dirname -type f -print | xargs rm
<Juacom99> make don't work
<intelikey> !b-e | Juacom99
<ubotu> Juacom99: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Minataku> In this case, it's not a matter of "Perl is overkill", it's a matter of "what you're trying won't work, try something else that will"
<Minataku> Either that, or delete things a block at a time
<Minataku> With rm /path/[Aa] *
<sub[t] rnl> take a look at the INSTALL file located in the bibshelf directory as well
<Minataku> And so on
<intelikey> Minataku heh.   tubular
<Minataku> Which will dramatically cut down the amount of crap passed to execve()
<sub[t] rnl> coooome on packers!
<sub[t] rnl> :P
<Minataku> I do that when I want to view gigantic blocks of things in a directory but they scroll off the screen and I don't want to use | less or anything
<intelikey> yeah   that's much better than less      like bash is much better than python and perl    put to gather
<nosrednaekim> WHAT?
<halycon> hello everyone
* nosrednaekim hopes that was sarcasm
* nosrednaekim brings out his pet pythons.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim it's me.
<Minataku> Uh... bash is better than neither of those two
<Minataku> At all
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Hm... maybe he _IS_ just a bad scripter... :P
<halycon> Guys I've got to tell you I am at a loss as to why the sound isnt working in Linux
<Juacom99> thanks ubuntu_
<Minataku> At the very least, he's a stubborn as... individual
<intelikey> halycon will alsamixer  run ?
<sub[t] rnl> alsa ftw
<Minataku> He's not gonna be happy until his idiotic attempt at a solution works
<Minataku> I say terminate support and send him away
* Minataku takes the handset from nosrednaekim and hangs up
<Minataku> Next caller
<halycon> intelikey - yes and when I play in Amarok or anything it acts as if its playing
<halycon> and doesnt give any error messages but I cannot hear anything
<intelikey> halycon do you have "powered speakers" ?
<jhutchins> halycon: try messing with the ballance control while something's playing.
<halycon> yeah
<jhutchins> halycon: Of course check all the connections.
<Minataku> You see a guy trying to drive a nail with a screwdriver... you offer him a hammer, he refuses, demands that it's better his way.
<Minataku> You don't try to convince him the hammer is better, you leave him to wallow in his insanity. :P
<halycon> yeah I did that and I went into Windows and it works fine in there
<jhutchins> halycon: I have one system where I get no sound untill I move the ballance off center.  Then I can sometimes put it back, sometimes not.
<nosrednaekim> halycon: lol... I just have to ask you want your name means, as it was on SAT I took yesterday.
<halycon> I dont know if its because I have onboard audio on my other board and a Soundblaster Audigy
<Minataku> jhutchins: That sounds like something is badly broken
<intelikey> or to make much ado about nothing as some will ignorantly do
<DagonIT> I need some help. I screwed the profile. How can fix it?
<jhutchins> Minataku: Yeah, but at least with kubuntu I _can_ get sound, with gentoo it was b0rked.
<nosrednaekim> DagonIT: what profile?
<jhutchins> DagonIT: What profile?
<DagonIT> /etc/profile
<halycon> well it is a miss spelling of halcyon
<halycon> it means tranquil
<halycon> or peaceful
<Dr_willis> Sound was proberly masked.. :) as being too risky in gentoo...
<Dr_willis> :P
<Minataku> jhutchins: Well, in Gentoo issues like that are usually due to user error
<halycon> its from a orbital song
<nosrednaekim> ah.... cool... I got that question right then :)
<halycon> the mp3 was spelt wrong
<halycon> and I just thought it sounded cool
<Minataku> Like you failed to include the proper driver
<Minataku> Or you set the USE flags wrong
<jhutchins> Minataku: Or to totally screwed up code that nobody has the hardware to test.
<jhutchins> Minataku: Multiple issues, all resolved, and still no sound.
<nosrednaekim> halycon: anyway... put ALL channels on max and try again
<Minataku> jhatlelid: In which case there's no reason it should just magically work in Kubuntu
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> jhutchins:
<jhutchins> Minataku: Until I installed kubuntu, and move the ballance.
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis :D
<Dr_willis> Howdy Minataku
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's "from" an orbital song?  something tells me the word 'halcyon' has been around just a teeeeensy bit longer than that
<purpleposeidon> What is the sound made by one LCD monitor flashing?
<jhutchins> Minataku: It really was bad gentoo code.
<jhutchins> Minataku: It's reproducable.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Sounds like the hardware is messed up to me, but the issue in Gentoo was more than likely your fault
<Minataku> I've done it myself
<sub[t] rnl> Dr_willis: heyas
<Minataku> lol
<jhutchins> Minataku: I think it can also be fixed by doing some other stuff I was doing with that particular install differently, but it was bad code.
<jhutchins> No,
<jhutchins> Minataku: It wasn't.
<Minataku> I had to recompile a NetBSD kernel several times because I left out important things
<intelikey> purpleposeidon depends on the state of the listener
<Daisuke_Laptop> good evening Minataku, jhutchins, Dr_willis, others that matter
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yup... I doubt the SAT has words from pop culture ;)
<Minataku> Heya, Daisuke_Ido
<Dr_willis> The SAT LEET section.
<jhutchins> Minataku: Bad code is accumulating in the 2.4 kernel support profiles.
<halycon> the strange thing is I had installed an older version of Mandrake before I heard about Kubuntu and my sound worked fine with that
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: I wish..
<Minataku> jhutchins: Don't use the gentoo sources
<jhutchins> halycon: I can probably explain that in a /msg if you want.
<Minataku> Sorry, I was assuming you were using the vanilla sources
<jhutchins> Minataku: Moot point, it's a kubuntu system now, and the other gentoo systems die as soon as possible.
<Minataku> I do, myself
<Minataku> As for why you're using a 2.4 kernel, who knows
<jhutchins> Yep.  Whole 'nother deal.
<Minataku> Unless the systems are incredibly old, there's no reason to not use a 2.6
<jhutchins> Minataku: Yes, there are reasons, but they are not relevant here.
<Minataku> I'd like to hear them anyway
<jhutchins> -offtopic then.
<Minataku> I'm already there
<Minataku> intelikey: Sorry BTW, for hassling you
<Minataku> It's just a pet peeve of mine when people ask for help then refuse all suggestions :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> though there are a couple instances when that's feasible (eg. when the user has already tried those suggestions)
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: In this case, he rejected the suggestions to use more powerful scripting languages for script issues he's having trying to do it in bash
<OpenSorce> anybody know the best way to get baghira on kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: grab it from the repositories
<Minataku> Namely, he's getting E2BIG by overrunning the 128kB limit to execve()
<intelikey> Minataku you don't know what you are talking about.
<OpenSorce> apt-get install ???
<intelikey> and you are talking about me.
<intelikey> so why not drop it.
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: indeed
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, I'm sorry man....so not used to debian style packaging.....old Slack user.....how do I find out what to apt-get?
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: "apt-cache search <keyword>"
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: there is also the package manager "adept"
<funkyfish70> hey guys Im having another problem you guys could also possibly help me with
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, thanks man
<nosrednaekim> funkyfish70: go ahead
<funkyfish70> When I restart my computer a lot of the time it seems to freeze when loading to KDE
<funkyfish70> and then what I will sometimes do to get it to work is ill have to push like ALT+F2
<funkyfish70> then go back to ALT+F1
<funkyfish70> and then in the Alt+F2 session
<funkyfish70> I can run startx and sometimes it will load in that session
<funkyfish70> but othertimes it appears as though my computer is frozen
<nosrednaekim> do you mean "ctrl+alt+f2"?
<funkyfish70> so I have to restart it manually
<nosrednaekim> funkyfish70: humm thats odd. I don';t think there is a KDE log either.
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, apt-cache search baghira yields nada
<intelikey> funkyfish70 that's not ati graphics and 64 bit *buntu is it ?
<funkyfish70> well that you only have to do if you are in XWindows isnt it
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, any other suggestions?
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: then run "apt-get install nada ";)
<funkyfish70> no its not actually
<funkyfish70> its an older 32 bit machine
<funkyfish70> AMD
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, LOL!!
<funkyfish70> It believe my computer crashed shortly after I installed Kubunutu
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: what version are you using?
<funkyfish70> and Xwindows is still messed up from that
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, I got a better idea.....how do I make it give me a complete linux install....ya know...sources, headers, includes...
<spimort> hi all
* bazhang wants to say Get Gutsy!, but refrains...
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, yeah did that
<nosrednaekim> hi spimort
<funkyfish70> Im just looking in the Alt+F1 session
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, still no includes for X
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<hydrogen> OpenSorce: you need to install the -dev/-devel package for most everything
<hydrogen> to get that
<intelikey> funkyfish70 hmmm ok.     might try   apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg*     and see if it helps.   could be a file messed up or missing possably.
<funkyfish70> and from the error message it has it seems as if it was trying to resume from hibernation from what I gather but it wasnt able to so it just said doing normal boot
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: dapper? fiesty?
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, well I'm using ssh to get to it via my OS X lappy atm.....any way to tell that from the console?
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: lsb_release -a
<Minataku> Dr_willis: So, what are you up to tonight?
<OpenSorce> 6.06 Dapper
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: ah... thats OLD!
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Nobody uses the LTS release anymore!
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: I don;teven know if dapper had baghira in its repositories
<OpenSorce> oh.....will apt-get update do it or do I need to dl a new ISO?
<intelikey> xorg-dev xserver-xorg-dev
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: thats alot of updates :) like three whole dist-upgrades.
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Mmmm... N64 chipmusic
<bazhang> OpenSorce: do you have a separate home directory?
<Minataku> It's a shame there are no Linux-native N64 music players
<intelikey> OpenSorce those are probably the packages you want. ^
<intelikey> xorg-dev xserver-xorg-dev
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, ah....wtf am I doing with a version that old
<Minataku> But hey, that's what WINE is for
<OpenSorce> intelikey, you rock man
<bazhang> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade-3x..haha
<intelikey> OpenSorce 6.6 is supported still
<OpenSorce> bazhang, you mean a separate home partition?
<Minataku> intelikey: Either way, sorry for earlier, BTW
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: I'd just wait about 11 days and get gutsy when it comes out
<intelikey> !lts | OpenSorce
<ubotu> OpenSorce: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bazhang> OpenSorce: yes.
<Minataku> Not that anyone uses LTS anymore :P
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I know
<intelikey> Minataku np.   just gets old watching the rant when it's off by one.     know what i mean ?
<Minataku> lol
<OpenSorce> bazhag, nah just threw it on a 10 gig drive an hour or so ago
<bazhang> I can't wait for the Heron--is that #ubuntu+2?
<intelikey> Minataku i use LTS   and not the only one.
<Minataku> Yeah, I just get out of hand and lose myself in the argument X3
<hydrogen> #ubuntu^2
<Minataku> Really?
<bazhang> OpenSorce: come to #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: might be easier over-all for you togot get either fiesty or gutsy beta then
<nosrednaekim> *to go
<intelikey> Minataku "no, i'm a habitual liar, and can't help it..."     of course really.
<funkyfish70> guys I have another question
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, gonna wait for gutsy I think
<funkyfish70> Is anyone in here familar with wordweb for Windows or Babylon for Windows?
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: yeah.
<bazhang> 10/18!
<OpenSorce> You guys absolutely rock and are very helpful
<funkyfish70> is there a comparable program for Linux?
* bazhang had to use Vista recently...
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: I came from slack many years ago... how is it like over there in the dark ages?
<intelikey> OpenSorce you can join right in and be one of the crew,  any time you want.
<OpenSorce> bazhang, did you wash up after?
<Minataku> Yeah
<funkyfish70> I still like Windows
<Minataku> I don't even use Kubuntu and I help out here
<Minataku> lol
<funkyfish70> there are some programs I just love in it
<Minataku> funkyfish70: That's what WINE is for
<bazhang> OpenSorce: hahahaa
<funkyfish70> yeah
<hydrogen> wine doesn't work for everything though
<funkyfish70> I must admit I havent actually used Kubuntu that much
<OpenSorce> intelikey, I may do that.....I'm actually installing kubuntu for an article....
<Minataku> Heck, I'm using WINE right now to run Winamp and the 64th Note plugin to listen to some N64 chiptunes
<Minataku> hydrogen: Yeah, but it's getting better and better
<funkyfish70> I seem to run into all these problems that I just cant fix regardless of what distro I use
<funkyfish70> and every problem is no complicated to fix
<funkyfish70> its probably just because im not familiar enough with how everything works though
<Minataku> Where do you think we all starteD?
<Minataku> *started
<funkyfish70> yeah
<funkyfish70> Ive read a couple books on Linux/Kubuntu
<funkyfish70> havent messed around much
<funkyfish70> but anyway Im going to restart
<funkyfish70> and see if Xwindows is working alright again
<OpenSorce> watch for the article on freelink.cx soon, I'm gonna mention the support here
<funkyfish70> thanks for all your help guys
<intelikey> OpenSorce if you like more action #ubuntu is a busy place,  if you like less chatter, this is unusually noisy for  #kubuntu
<Minataku> Me, I use all sorts of crap
<waltercool> an question, detection of hardware in kubuntu, is before or after the instalation?
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: oh oh... i'm going to be FAMOUS!!
<Minataku> Linux, NetBSD, SunOS, bunches
<Minataku> lol
<funkyfish70> ok cya gyys
<funkyfish70> guys
<nosrednaekim> waltercool: for the livecd, before. but for the installed OS, after
<OpenSorce> intelikey, we generally focus on helping windows users migrate.....KDE is the perfered WM
<waltercool> installed os?, this is the alternative?
<nosrednaekim> waltercool: when you install it, it redetects the hardware on first boot
<Minataku> The LiveCD runs off the CD
<waltercool> i have the alternative version
<intelikey> OpenSorce  yeah...     well prefered by some.    but at any rate, helping is good.
<Minataku> You can, I believe, install from it as well
<waltercool> i common install OEM method
<Minataku> Speaking of WINE, I'm quite a bit behind
<Minataku> I should see what they've added since whatever version I have
<Minataku> lol
<purpleposeidon> I live in the Napa Valley.... WINE is a requirement!
<intelikey> OpenSorce i once made the statement "i just have to have a GUI"   that was several years ago.   now i hardly ever start one.    don't even have X install on this box atm.
<nosrednaekim> waltercool: ah.... ok, well it does the detection afterwards then
<bazhang> intelikey: rtorrent?
<waltercool> nosrednaekim: wow... cool :P thanks, is because i will install kubuntu in qemu console
<Minataku> I think I'll sync up first
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I have one system that _can't_ run X11
<intelikey> bazhang ?   what about it ?
<Minataku> Not enough RAM
<OpenSorce> intelikey, I generally hate GUIs.....but for new users it's a must
<Minataku> It's running NetBSD/i386 3.1
<bazhang> intelikey: isn't that the torrent client that can run without X?
<intelikey> right OpenSorce that was the point.
<Minataku> Though I've also got machines that can't run Linux or NetBSD, either
<Minataku> Like my Toshiba T1200 with it's 80C86
<Minataku> lol
<bazhang> Vista!
<intelikey> bazhang heh  i can check  but i don't have a use for torrents really
<purpleposeidon> Minataku: You mean like that old TI-82?
<OpenSorce> argh.....got the X includes.....now I need the Qt includes......
<bazhang> intelikey: everything from the shell?
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah! we have a T1400!
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Cool :3
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: its got linux 1 on it ;)
<Minataku> Haha
<nosrednaekim> like slackware 3
<OpenSorce> ok.....I'm gonna hold off on baghira til gutsy
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: wise :)
<Minataku> Mine's only got an 8086, I have IBM PC-DOS 5.02 on it
<intelikey> bazhang yeah   even vidios.
<intelikey> bazhang and you are correct   rtorrent - ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent
<bazhang> intelikey: whoa leet..haha
<OpenSorce> nosrednaekim, I have a webserver that has Slack 3
<nosrednaekim> haha.
<OpenSorce> custom made security app thus far unhackable
<Minataku> I've also got a machine with MINIX/386 2.0.4
<intelikey> bazhang nah.  just a "bad scripter"  that's all.
<OpenSorce> it's a 386 :-)
<OpenSorce> ok....brb
<OpenSorce> thanks again boys!
<Minataku> I've got another machine with SunOS 4.1.4, aka Solaris 1.1.2
<bazhang> intelikey: you should read kmandla.wordpress.com--you two have alot in common..haha
<intelikey> hehhe
<Minataku> intelikey: I was still joking even the second time :P
<bazhang> DaSkreech: heya
<DaSkreech> Yo!
<DaSkreech> Whats up?
<bazhang> DaSkreech: in the house!
<intelikey> Minataku well it fits.  i'm not upset.   don't get bent out of shape cause i quoted you and another on that.   you werent the only one that said it...
<Minataku> I love music created through code <3
<Minataku> intelikey: Heh
<Minataku> Okay ^^
<intelikey> ;/
<DaSkreech> Procedural sound?
<Minataku> ?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: More like chipmusic
<Minataku> intelikey: Actually, I'm sure it takes a lot to break bash
<DaSkreech> Digital?
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> Or chipmunks
<DaSkreech> Looooneelly
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Hell no, not the chipmunks
<Minataku> Ugh
<Minataku> Musical bastardization at it's worst, they were
<DaSkreech> Walk like an Egyptian!
<intelikey> Minataku break bash ?     man i can break anything.   and that's not bosting, it's just trueth.
<Minataku> I'm listening to N64 music right now
<Minataku> intelikey: HEh
<Minataku> Sometimes it's harder to break things than it is to make them work
<jonsow__> AWAY
<DaSkreech> !away | jonsow__
<ubotu> jonsow__: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<intelikey> i learned everything i know about computers the "try it, then reformat," methood.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> So did I
<Minataku> I even "broke" my first computer by messing around in the NVRAM setup menus XD
* DaSkreech is listening to Chipmunks [Amarok] 
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Are you drunk? :P
* nosrednaekim is listening to Planet J by Spyro Gyra on In Modern Times [Amarok] 
<nosrednaekim> lets have a konverstation/amarok role call here...
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Minataku listens to the music from level "Simian Acres, et. al." from "Blast Corps" in Winamp/64th Note
<dsmith> sounds familar  <intelikey> i learned everything i know about computers the "try it, then reformat," methood.
* intelikey plays local .ogg files via a shell script he wrote to randomize the play lists ....
<intelikey> dsmith heh.
<coreymon77> dsmith: im too lazy for that, i learnt everything i know about computers via the "have others try it, then have them reformat" method
<Minataku> lol
<coreymon77> :P
<bazhang> coreymon77: hey!
* intelikey notes that coreymon77 has been the cause of several reformats...
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<bazhang> hahaha
<intelikey> :)
<coreymon77> ...
<Minataku> I love real-time kernel preempt
<nosrednaekim> he's the "try it ON others..."
<nosrednaekim> type
<coreymon77> that sure backfired
<Minataku> Say, does the default Kubuntu kernel have RT-PREEMPT enabled?
<dsmith> i do alot of rading online and with print as well
<dsmith> right now I am working on my server partly
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #2 PREEMPT Mon Sep 3 21:53:19 EDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Minataku> uname -a should say "PREEMPT" in it if so
<intelikey> it's ok coreymon77,  we'll forget you said by tomarrow.
<coreymon77> i know
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: have fun with your personal donation to global warming with that Computer?
<intelikey> dsmith rading ?
<Minataku> Actually, she doesn't use that much power, given she's a laptop
<dsmith> yea raiding...lol
<dsmith> *reading
<Minataku> No computer really uses that much power, actually
<intelikey> oh   ok.
<funkyfish70> damn that didnt work
<Minataku> Typically on the order of 50-100Wh
<funkyfish70> I thought reinstalling X windows would work
<Minataku> Hardly a blip on the meter
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: lol I use 15 on my laptop
<funkyfish70> is there anyway to upgrade to the newest version of Kubuntu
<hsystem-x> *
<funkyfish70> without downloading and installing the while ISO image
<Minataku> My laptop also runs 24/7
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> funkyfish70: sure
<intelikey> Minataku i have one tower that pulls almost 3 amps   which i have to keep an eye on when it's really hot climate.
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade | funkyfish70
<ubotu> funkyfish70: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Juacom99> anyone knows where i can find wxPython for OpenRPG
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<bazhang> funkyfish70: yes!
<Minataku> Yeah, I had to get a windowbox AC unit for my room
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: see what i';m talking about?
<Minataku> Piyoko here has a desktop Pentium 4 (Northwood B)
<funkyfish70> and how do I actually check with version of Kubuntu Im currently running
<funkyfish70> is there a winver type command
<funkyfish70> ?
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Warm things don't cause global warming
<intelikey> i mean 3A 125V  not 3A 220V
<Minataku> CO2 and various other pollutants do
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: I know... I was kidding ;)
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> Heh
<intelikey> funkyfish70  lsb_release -a
<Minataku> I still love real-time kernel preempt
<nosrednaekim> there was one a joke about a dept of health lab that was trying to prove global warming to be true... their super computer had P4's..
<Minataku> I'm running make with -j2 (two threads at once) and listening to music and doing a bunch of other things all at once
<coreymon77> Minataku, nosrednaekim; wow, offtopic
<hydrogen> Minataku: realtime kernel preempt doesn't mean that much in that case >_<
<nosrednaekim> ahh... coreymon77 is a member now and can "officially" tell us to shut up ;)
<Minataku> Winamp isn't rendering very fast, but the music is playing skip-free
<hydrogen> I tend to run make -j4 without seeing a performance hit
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: im not really telling you to shut up
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: i was kiddin.
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: im just noting that weve gotten a little o/t
<Minataku> hydrogen: Actually, I'm merely proving that one can compile things and do other things at one time
<Minataku> Also, I've only got a uniprocessor
<nosrednaekim> no hyperthreading?
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> One processor, with RT-PREEMPT and a 1000Hz interrupt rate
<nosrednaekim> what does preempt do?
<nosrednaekim> help the scheduler?
<Minataku> It forces the kernel to allow task switching
<funkyfish70> damn I think I am running the most recent version
<nosrednaekim> funkyfish70: lsb_release -a
<Minataku> It balances load far better and allows for smoother operation of all tasks
<funkyfish70> yeah im running feisty fawn
<nosrednaekim> ah
<funkyfish70> or whatever it is
<Minataku> It's really nice
<nosrednaekim> funkyfish70: thats not the latest
<Minataku> Makes a uniprocessor system feel like an SMP
<intelikey> funkyfish70 that would be 7.4  (or 7.04 if the versioning is hard for you to understand)
<funkyfish70> let me run it again
<Minataku> It's kinda like software hyperthreading, I guess
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> nosrednaekim actually it's symantic.  but that is the latest.
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: interesting... I guess thats what you play with when you have Gentoo
<intelikey> anything after that is still pre-release
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: stop getting technical, gutsy is not released yet
<funkyfish70> No LSB modules are available.
<funkyfish70> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<funkyfish70> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<funkyfish70> Release:        7.04
<funkyfish70> Codename:       feisty
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: As much as the detractors would like you to believe, the performance benefits are _REAL_
<nosrednaekim> he was wanting upgrade to gutsy I thought...
<Minataku> *disbelieve
<intelikey> funkyfish70 that's latest,   and stop flooding.
<coreymon77> !paste | funkyfish70
<ubotu> funkyfish70: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<funkyfish70> oh sorry I didnt realize that was a lot of text
<intelikey> funkyfish70 you'll make jucato mad and that will be the last we see of you....
<Minataku> lol
<coreymon77> lol
<Jucato> lol
<nosrednaekim> you'll be "friedfunkyfish70"
<intelikey> :)
<bazhang> haha
<Minataku> Heya, Jucato XD
<coreymon77> LOL
<Jucato> hi
<Minataku> Sup?
<coreymon77> wow
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: going fishing?
<coreymon77> speak of the devil
<ardchoille> funkyfish70: You can pipe that to grep and only return one line. Open a term and do: lsb_release -a | grep Release
<Jucato> nope
<hsystem-x> this servers is irc.ubuntu.com:8001
<hsystem-x> right ?
<intelikey> no i spoke of Jucato....     errr oh.  never mind.
<Minataku> No
<nosrednaekim> hsystem-x: dpends..
<coreymon77> this is actually irc.freenode.net
<Minataku> It's irc.freenode.net
<Minataku> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: its all linked together..
<Minataku> Which, actually, is just a DNSRR
<hsystem-x> ok could you then tell me the whole address to this channel
<Minataku> Not a real server address
<hsystem-x> ?
<hsystem-x>  [Info]  Looking for server irc.ubuntu.com:8001...
<Minataku> Connecting to irc.freenode.net will shuffle your connection off to whichever server is deemed the best performance-wise for you
<Minataku> Either that or it's completely random
<intelikey> hsystem-x irc.freenode.net:8001#kubuntu    i think....
<Minataku> I don't know if there's any intelligence behind FreeNode's DNSRR
<coreymon77> hsystem-x: i believe its irc.freenode.net:6667#kubuntu
<funkyfish70> ok im going to upgrade to the risky version
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: dont reccomend it
<funkyfish70> why?
<bazhang> yesss!
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: stick with feisty till gutsy comes stable
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: its still beta
<intelikey> coreymon77 6667 was default  but i think they added the 8001 for dealing with bots.
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: buggy
<funkyfish70> o
<funkyfish70> well i dont have anything on this anway
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Well it froze my machine if that makes you happy
<funkyfish70> anyway
<Minataku> Kubuntu is a Debian derivative; when they say unstable, they MEAN it :P
<Minataku> DaSkreech: What did?
<funkyfish70> oh
<DaSkreech> Chipmunks
<Minataku> :P
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: this is not just some beta program
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: this is a beta OS you are talking about
<intelikey> coreymon77 errr or actually more like dealing with a router bug that bots were exploiting.
<Minataku> Like retail versions of Windows beta
<Minataku> lol
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: linux beta means BETA!
<funkyfish70> well the adept thing just crashed
<Minataku> See?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: for goodness sake, you'll scare the kid ;)
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<funkyfish70> so maybe its trying to tell me not too
<hsystem-x> ok i recently installed the perl script on amarok script manager, that sends the song that is playing to X irc channel.
<intelikey> C++
<Minataku> Well, remember now, nosrednaekim...
<nosrednaekim> intelikey would prefer it to be written in bash
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<coreymon77> funkyfish70: you see, told you it was a beta :P
<hsystem-x> i just wanted to test, with no luck since im doing somethign wrong or those address are not the correct ones..
<Minataku> Windows FINAL means beta.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> :3
<intelikey> depends on what it is nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: =)
<funkyfish70> Windows seems way more stable then Kubuntu so far
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: KDE4 means BETA
<funkyfish70> at least to me
<funkyfish70> I never have any problems with it
<coreymon77> that too
<bazhang> Vista!
<intelikey> funkyfish70 how much do you compile on it ?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: get some mouthwash... fast
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: hahahaha
<hsystem-x> funkyfish70 WRONG, FALSE, ABSOLUTELY AN OPINION THAT COMES FROM SOMEONE WHO DOESNT HAVE EXPERIENCE...
<DaSkreech> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nosrednaekim> hsystem-x: i'd say he has experience..
<hsystem-x> windows more stable LOLLLLLLLL
<nosrednaekim> bad oens
<bazhang> !caps
<funkyfish70> intelikey nothing ;)
<intelikey> funkyfish70  weren't you building software just a minute ago ?
<hsystem-x> impossible statement :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can I pass multiple commands to ssh?
<funkyfish70> not in Windows
<nosrednaekim> bye all !! its getting late!
<Minataku> I think that was me, intelikey
<Minataku> I'm building WINE 0.9.46
<intelikey> DaSkreech just a sec.
<hsystem-x> windows is a HYBRID KERNEL most of it is monolithic... so when somehting crash the whole system goes down..
<funkyfish70> I dont mind Im just learning Kubuntu
<funkyfish70> I like them both
<funkyfish70> I dont even have anything on here yet
<intelikey> DaSkreech absolutely
<DaSkreech> intelikey: how?
<Minataku> hsystem-x: Uh... Linux is more or less the same... Modular Monolithic
<funkyfish70> Im just trying to get everything to work ok
<Minataku> If a Linux kernel driver faults, module or built-in, it all goes down
<hsystem-x> but linux use a microkernel, that means that everything is done by other soft...
<Minataku> We just code better here
<intelikey> DaSkreech  ssh user@host "{ com1 ; com2 ; com3 ; }"
<Minataku> hsystem-x: You're completely wrong, sorry
* nosrednaekim likes Minataku's use of "we"
<intelikey> pipe or what ever you want withing the  {}
<hsystem-x> well you can check on any OPERATING SYSTEM BOOK
<Minataku> The Linux kernel is a modular monolithic kernel
<hsystem-x> MICROKERNEL only manages...
<intelikey> DaSkreech but do remember that the console is still local in that usage of ssh.   i.e. any redirrect is local.
<hsystem-x> LInux is a microkernel...
<funkyfish70> no I just need to figure out how to get the Windows key to bring up the KDE Menu
<Minataku> The Windows kernel is hybrid macro/micro
<Minataku> hsystem-x: No, it is not
<hsystem-x> have you read rebel code?
<hsystem-x> it talks about linux development...
<funkyfish70> in the shortcuts thing it doesnt let me assign it to anything
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I can do com1 && com 2 as well
<coreymon77> hsystem-x: can you please stop using caps
<hsystem-x> yes, sorry.
<Minataku> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Minataku> Kernel type: Monolithic kernel
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes.  that's what i said.   use pipes or "what ever"  implise  & && || as well
<Minataku> I know about the Linux kernel structure
<intelikey> DaSkreech as well as loops.
<Minataku> It's modular monolithic
<Minataku> Because the kernel contains all the drivers needed for operation either within itself or within pluggable modules
<hsystem-x> ok im wrong i swapped the statements windows is microkernel
<hsystem-x> linux is monolithic.
<Minataku> Yes, Windows uses some retarded hybrid kernel setup
<OpenSorce> holy crap wtf happened to Xchat?!?
<bazhang> knoversation!
<bazhang> konversation even
<hsystem-x> yes but thats the reason
<intelikey> DaSkreech if you don't group the commands   though only the first will be in the ssh session.   i.e.    ssh user@host blah && blah2    blah2 will be on the local machine
<hsystem-x> why linux is more stable, since it is monolithic.
<Minataku> OpenSorce: It probably got upgraded
<Minataku> Actually, Linux is more stable because of better coding and tighter coding practices
<funkyfish70> haha
<funkyfish70> wow I just got my sound working
<DaSkreech> intelikey: bash: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<funkyfish70> ;)
<hsystem-x> thats why***
<funkyfish70> thats problem number one
<funkyfish70> gone
<funkyfish70> now I just need to figure out that resume image problem
<intelikey> DaSkreech you probably did put ; imediately befor the closing }
<bazhang> funkyfish70: how'd you do it?
<Minataku> eu-irc: Can I help you?
<funkyfish70> bazhang: I had to disable the Audigy/Digital Audio Output Jack thing
<funkyfish70> under the switches tab in Kmix
<DaSkreech> intelikey: { touch tmplock && cp tmplock tmpfree }
<hsystem-x> anybody on gutsy alreayd?
<hsystem-x> already*
<intelikey> DaSkreech    ^ wrong.        { touch tmplock && cp tmplock tmpfree ; }    <<< right.
<intelikey> DaSkreech has to have the ;   or a new line.
<bazhang> hsystem-x: yes.
<DaSkreech> Unexpected token ] 
<DaSkreech> }
<bazhang> funkyfish70: thanks!
<intelikey> space between them ?
<intelikey> has to be there.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> space between the command and the ; and the ] 
<DaSkreech> }
<hsystem-x> is there any development evironment i mean GUI like, (not referring to kate or kwrite), that uses g++ ?
<hsystem-x> environment*
<Juacom99> cna you plese help me :S
<Minataku> !info anjuta | hsystem-x
<Tm_T> hsystem-x: KDevelop
<ubotu> hsystem-x: anjuta: A GNOME development IDE for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.4a-5build1 (feisty), package size 913 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<Minataku> It's not GNOME, it's GTK :P
<Juacom99> i'm trying to install openrpg i i got a probklem with wxPython
<hsystem-x> yes i know about those too, but Kdevelop i mean :S anyway let me try once again..
<intelikey> DaSkreech are you leaving out the quotes or what.   the syntax i gave you works.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40030
<hsystem-x> i usually program c++ for example on kate, then compile with g++ in console.
<lelik> guys.. How can I install specific version of package? "Force version" is hidden in synaptic..
<intelikey> locally   .~]  ls tmp*
<intelikey>  /bin/ls: tmp*: No such file or directory
<Minataku> :~] 
<Minataku> X3
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Doh! Quotes!
<DaSkreech> ok time to get to work!
<Minataku> Sorry, getting tired and silly
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> Juacom99: Are you compiling openrpg?
<Juacom99> just installing :S
* intelikey scrolls up to make sure that i gave exact working syntax
<ardchoille> Juacom99: It's in universe
<Juacom99> i got the .deb from ubuntu's web
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nope got it now
<funkyfish70> damn it seems a ton of people are having that no resume image problem
<Juacom99> sorry i'm a noob
<intelikey> <intelikey> DaSkreech  ssh user@host "{ com1 ; com2 ; com3 ; }"
<Juacom99> what dioes it menas??
<Juacom99> *menas
<ardchoille> Juacom99: enable universe and:  sudo apt-get install openrpg
<Juacom99> *means
<Juacom99> eneable universal??
<ardchoille> !repos | Juacom99
<ubotu> Juacom99: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> DaSkreech what is "nope" ???
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nope don't bother. I'm a idiot
<hsystem-x> ok , so KDEVELOP is for developing c++ programs under X11, that means object oriented ones... ?
<intelikey> oh.  too late. done did.
<Juacom99> sorry buy
<intelikey> hsystem-x ????
<Juacom99> i can use manage repository option :S
<hsystem-x> ???
<Juacom99> or any other option in fact :S
<funkyfish70> well thanks everyone for your help
<funkyfish70> have a good night
<funkyfish70> im off
<intelikey> DaSkreech the reason i said "just a sec."  when you asked, was because i don't think i had ever tried to do that before.   had to test it first before i said something i would have to disown later.   :)))
<Juacom99> ok i maid the sudo
<Juacom99> *sudo apt-get install openrpg
<intelikey> rpg in real time.  or turn based ?
* intelikey is not a gammer as you can tell
<hsystem-x> ok, i noticed that konversation (the one with gutsy with all updates ) is 1.0
<hsystem-x> and i have a pluggin that require 1.5
<hsystem-x> is there a 1.5 on the repos?
<DaSkreech> There isn't a 1.5 that I know about
<intelikey> if gutsy doesn't have it   i doubt it.
<Juacom99> intelikey: is a RPG tool
<intelikey> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 5038 kB, installed size 12996 kB
<hsystem-x> Konversation >1.5
<intelikey> Juacom99 yes server / client for playing rpg's of the inet.  but is that for real time or not ?
<hsystem-x> DEPENDENCIES
<hsystem-x> ------------
<hsystem-x> Perl
<hsystem-x> Konversation >1.5
<hsystem-x> AUTHOR
<hsystem-x> :S
<Juacom99> intelikey: don't know. first time in try to rune it
<intelikey> and what is this that you are trying to build hsystem-x
<Juacom99> it seams like turne based
<Juacom99> cos is for paling D&d or SW
<hsystem-x> amarok-konversation.pl script.
<intelikey> Juacom99 k.     "i actually prefer turn-based games, not being much of a player, and more of a thinker."
<Juacom99> i don't know really
<Juacom99> i can't install ir -.-
<NickPresta> hsystem-x, open up amarok-konversation and change the check that requires konversation to be >= 1.5. Check that the script will still work, obviously
<Juacom99> i did what ardchoille said but i got the same problem :S
<hsystem-x> man but there is no Konversation greater than
<hsystem-x> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hsystem-x> 1.0.1
<ardchoille> Juacom99: You installed openrpg from the repos and got dependency problems?
<Juacom99> yep :S
<ardchoille> not good
<Juacom99> let me delet the old installation
<Juacom99> and try again :S
<eu-irc> why is life about producing?
<hsystem-x> Anyway thats the reason why i was asking the address of this server.
<eu-irc> why is life about producing? because people hurt each other and they want revenge
<ardchoille> eu-irc: Take it to another channel please.
<hsystem-x> go kubuntu offtopic... -.*
<hsystem-x> OMG.
<ardchoille> hsystem-x: he was told that when he used the nick "Jesus_saves" but he doesn't listen
<Juacom99> ardchoille: i cn't delet one of the files from /usr/share/menu/ :S
<ardchoille> Juacom99: You installed a .deb and now you are manually deleting the files it installed?
<Juacom99> yes :$
<ardchoille> Juacom99: That's not the proper way to remove a package
<hsystem-x> server address: niven.freenode.net/8001  channel: kubuntu   right?
<Juacom99> sorry :'(
<ardchoille> Juacom99: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove openrpg
<Juacom99> thanks
<Juacom99> i'll start writing thad kind of commands down
<ardchoille> Juacom99: The best way to manage software is to use the repos. if the app isn't in the repos, compile it from source. If you can't do either of those, don't use the app.
<Juacom99> how do you comlipit??
<Juacom99> from source
<Juacom99> let say forma tar.gz?
<ardchoille> download the source, unpack it and read the README and INSTALL files. But if the app is in the repos, try that first.
<Juacom99> you mean in adept?
<ardchoille> Juacom99: no
<ardchoille> Juacom99: The repos go a long way toward resolving dependencies. Compiling from source doesn't help with that, which means you have to resolve deps yourself.
<hsystem-x> intelikey, do you have the amarok-konversation perl script which display the music you are playing on irc channel.
<hsystem-x> ??
<ardchoille> Juacom99: If you compile an app that has deps you don't have, then you need to compile and install those deps first. If each dep has deps of it own and you don't have them, then you need to install those first. This is known as dependy hell :)
<the-erm> Is there a new version out?
<Juacom99> i have all deps it said in the ubuntu's page i think :S
<ardchoille> Juacom99: openrpg is in the repos, use the repos
<hsystem-x> #amarok
<Juacom99> in the rep i got is as intalled
<Juacom99> ok i did that
<Juacom99> and i got the same error messaje
<Juacom99> can i past it here??
<Juacom99> ias a little long
<ardchoille> !paste | Juacom99
<ubotu> Juacom99: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xid> hi folks, I tried to install flash using the installer and it said to delete the xpti.dat file, which I did, and it is still asking the same thing
<Juacom99> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39926/
* hsystem-x is listening to Driving To Heaven by Tiesto on Elements Of Life [Amarok] 
<ardchoille> Juacom99: Why are you running ./start.py? What is that for?
<Juacom99> start openrpg i think:S
<Juacom99> if i use openrpg-client
<Juacom99> i get a smaller message
<Juacom99> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39927/
<xid> so I booted up a 1.10 beta livecd, then logged out, what is my username password to log back in?
<Juacom99> any ideas ardchoille??' :S
<ardchoille> xid: You mean 7.10?
<xid> yes
<ardchoille> The live cd's don't have passwords
<xid> hmm so how do I log back in?
<xid> just reboot?
<ardchoille> are sitting at a console or kdm?
<DaSkreech> xid: alt+ctrl+F1 and sudo passwd ubuntu
<hydrogen> where are the share files for kde installed on kubuntu?
<xid> is it creating a swap partition to store everything I'm changing?  I feel like such a newb...
<moody> anyone have any suggestions on installing ubuntu ultimate on a hp laptop its a dv9410us
<moody> has the turion x2 1.8 and 6150 gfx
<xid> it's the desktop login
<xid> screen
<DaSkreech> xid: First time on LInux?
<karthikp_> Is there something I can do to make the audiocd:/ kioslave any faster. It (while encoding to mp3 vbr) takes about 40 minutes to do a CD, while in k3b, it takes less than ten!
<karthikp_> I'm using Kubuntu Feisty and KDE 3.5.6.
<moody> the problem i am having is sometimes it will hard lock the laptop.. and i have to restart
<moody> ctrl-alt-bksp doesnt do anything either
<xid> DaSkreech: not exactly, but might as well be
<DaSkreech> xid: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<xid> DaSkreech: ok, I created the passwd, how do I get back to the login screen?
<xid> xid: thanks!
<xid> err.. DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> xid: Alt+ctrl+F7
<xid> k thnx
<ardchoille> xid: You really should be in #ubuntu+1
<xid> heh heh k
<karthikp_> Sorry to bug you again, but any reason why audiocd:/ is up to four times slower than ripping a CD using k3b?
<DaSkreech> karthikp_: cause It's Slave instead of a dedicated application built on top of a multipurpose knife instead of a dedicated tool ?
<karthikp_> Is there something I should be doing that I'm not? Some tweaks, perhaps?
<ardchoille> karthikp_: Perhaps use k3b if it's faster?
<karthikp_> I could, but the konqueror option is so much more elegant. Would be uber nice if it were faster.
<karthikp_> So, I guess there's nothing I can do about it..
<karthikp_> Sad.
<moody> anyone ever installed kubuntu on a hp laptop with the amd turion X2 1.8 cpu and 6150 grafix and not had any freezes or lockups?
<DaSkreech> karthikp_: You can make it slightly faster but if speed is important use a tool for the job
<karthikp_> DaSkreech: I guess.
<DaSkreech>  audiocd: is just convenient nothing more
<karthikp_> moody: I've had a complete freeze on my laptop.
<karthikp_> I was using Krita and the damn thing totally locked up.
<moody> karthkip: what is the specs
<DaSkreech> karthikp_: Gutsy?
<moody> mine is turion amd x2
<karthikp_> Actually, it happens way too often with krita.
<karthikp_> Dell Inspiron 9300.
<moody> ah
<karthikp_> Pentium M 2 GHz, 2 GB RAM.
<moody> karthkip when i boot up to get into the live part i have to use nolapic
<karthikp_> NVidia 6800
<moody> or else i get the lava lamp effect
<moody> nice
<karthikp_> DaSkreech: Feisty.
<DaSkreech> ok
<moody> karthkip: once i get the nvidia drivers installed i take out the option on grub and it will boot ok. just sometimes it will hard lock. it is not program specific
<karthikp_> In fact, I can go ahead and declare that I'm reasonably certain I can freeze my laptop if I fire up Krita and use it for a few minutes.
<karthikp_> But, as a aero grad student, I don't have much need for a graphics app, so I'm cool with that.
<karthikp_> Never had a lockup any other way.
<moody> yeah
<moody> it runs fine on my desktop
<moody> until i open Wine
<moody> hard lock
<karthikp_> The only other problem I've seen at startup are very rare kernel panic messages.
<karthikp_> Usually if my laptop is unplugged when I turn it on.
<moody> mine has those if i add noapic irqpoll and irqdebug and i try to hibernate
<justino__> hi
<karthikp_> But, it's so rare...like once every six months or so that it's remarkabe just because I found the words "kernel panic" funny...:)
<moody> yeah
<justino__> wow... my first time in linux :P
<moody> my laptop came with vista
<moody> eww
<bazhang> justino__: welcome!
<moody> it got wiped and i put xp on it and im dual booting with ubuntu
<bazhang> moody: mine too
<karthikp_> Me, too.
<karthikp_> dual with xp.
<justino__> my sister just installed it
<moody> ouch
<moody> is it slow
<karthikp_> justino_:Your sis rules!
<moody> it is kinda laggy on my main pc and its a core 2 duo and 4 gig of ram
<karthikp_> It's as fast as I could want it to be.
<karthikp_> Odd.
<justino__> i changed to linux because i got a lot of virus in Xp u_u
<karthikp_> Did you try that concurrency thing?
<karthikp_> It's in /etc/sys---something (use tab)
<karthikp_> Set concurrency to shell (it's set to none by default)
<karthikp_> Supposed to speed up dual core operation.
<karthikp_> Something along the lines of concurrent usage of the two cores...
<justino__> hey-... what do i need to do in my first time in kubuntu???
<moody> google is your best friend when you use linux
<karthikp_> justino_:Have fun! (obviously!) :)
<bazhang> justino__: what do you want to get done?
<karthikp_> moody: True.
<moody> i've learned a lot with it
<karthikp_> There's a reason why that page is my homepage....:)
<ardchoille> justino__:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu  and  http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<justino__> well... i dont use my computer a lot... i dont know what i should install u_u
<DaSkreech> justino__: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<justino__> i'd like to do everything i used to do with winXp, but without it =P
<bazhang> justino__: do you want to watch youtube, listen to mp3s, watch dvds, blog, what?
<DaSkreech> justino__: What did you do in XP?
<karthikp_> Run antivirus scans...
<justino__> normal things.. i  guess  :P
<justino__> :$
<justino__> mmm
<karthikp_> :)
<DaSkreech> Please don't say Use publisher >_<
<justino__> internet, movies, mp3
<DaSkreech> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> justino__: ^^^
<karthikp_> You can start with getting firefox, or try using konqueror (the default browser...
<NightBird> where is the mac address info stored in kubuntu?
<karthikp_> Oh yeah, turn of all sound notifications. THat should be the first thing to do in Kubuntu...
<justino__> my sis has already installed it
<justino__> she installed something for listening mp3
<justino__> mmm
<justino__> the amsn
<hsystem-x> ok i got another question, can someone use sudo apt-get install SOMETHING on a livecd i mean, does it freezes or it is supposed
<justino__> firefox
<hsystem-x> to store all that data on MEM.
<justino__> limewire
<karthikp_> You can just open a terminal and ask ifconfig
<moody> dumb question how do you turn off the sound notifcaitions
<karthikp_> For mp3s, just open Amarok and play an mp3 song. It'll take care of the rest.
<NightBird> karthikp_: no, I'm wanting to modify the mac address to match the host mac of the system hosting the virtual machine
<moody> sometimes they give me a signal 11 error
<justino__> can i used my ipod?
<karthikp_> Sound notifications are in the system settings.
<ardchoille> hsystem-x: the livecd uses ram for everything.. it won't save anything when you reboot unless you manually save things to some kind of media .. like a usb key
<karthikp_> KDE > System Settings > Notifications.
<hsystem-x> ok i know that, thx but my question is
<karthikp_> Yup.
<karthikp_> iPod works.
<hsystem-x> does it install the soft or it is supposed to freeze?
<moody> oh im using gnome nm
<moody> ubuntu ultimate
<eu-irc> are we here on earth just to do one thing and one thing only?
<karthikp_> I started with GNOME, but ended up using so many KDE apps, it wasn't even funny.
<karthikp_> So, switched over to KDE completely and loved linux even more.
<hsystem-x> because i have a friend that uses livecd, she is testing linux, but when she install something when using live cd, the system freezes,
<hsystem-x> thats normal ?
<pruduction_line> karthikp_, are we here on earth just to do one thing and one thing only?
<hsystem-x> or  low ram?
<justino__> hey... and do i need to download all the updates that my computer is asking me for?
<Juacom99> cya people
<Juacom99> and thanks
<karthikp_> production_line: Stop smoking whatever it is that you're smoking. :)
<DaSkreech> hsystem-x: You can install on the live CD
<karthikp_> Updates are good.
<karthikp_> Download them.
<NickPresta> pruduction_line, can you take the philosophical discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<DaSkreech> justino__: Not if you don't want to
<karthikp_> There goes one lost soul...
<DaSkreech> Security updates you probably should
<karthikp_> Usually updates bring bugfixes.
<DaSkreech> Or bugs :)
<karthikp_> And hence the need for more updates! :)
<justino__> and... are there virus for linux
<justino__> ?
<karthikp_> Still looking for them.
<karthikp_> Haven't had much luck finding them :)
<justino__> great :D
<justino__> i love linux now :D
<karthikp_> Yeah, the world of pr0n awaits young master justino_
<karthikp_> Or miss.
<karthikp_> PC behavior rules.
<justino__> and if I need a program that is only available in Win?
<karthikp_> justino_, you might start with system settings in the kde menu - trick out your new install...
<moody> its probably the most ironic thing.. out of all the people i work with i am the only guy that messes with linux
<karthikp_> Use wine.
<moody> my boss is all microsoft.. cant even get him to use firefox
<karthikp_> Again you can get to it in system settings.
<moody> he says ie is much more secure (thats funny)
<justino__> wine?
<justino__> what is wine?
<karthikp_> Get thee to system settings.
<karthikp_> winecfg is in the advanced tab. Looks like a glass of wine.
<karthikp_> moody: Your boss is insane.
<DaSkreech> !virus | justino__
<ubotu> justino__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<karthikp_> Sounds like something out of Office Space...:)
<justino__> jaja
<justino__> nice
<DaSkreech> moody: ie7 probably is
<justino__> Wine...
<justino__> xD
<DaSkreech> !wine
<justino__> glass of wine xD
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<justino__> jaja
<justino__> sorry...
<justino__> :$
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* DaSkreech grins
<karthikp_> Didn't know you could do that...
<justino__> i'm from mexico, where are you from?
<karthikp_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<karthikp_> Kewl.
<MrMazda> errors were encountered while processing: python2.5-minimal, python2.5, base-files, console-setup, volumeid, ubuntu-keyring, udev, bash, ubuntu-minimal, python-minimal, python, pcmciautils, also-utils, lsb-release :-(
<DaSkreech> MrMazda: That's impressive
<karthikp_> Sounds cool. :)
<justino__> hey! my sister just told me about a virtualizer...
<justino__> Virtual Box...
<justino__> :S
<justino__> what is that???
<karthikp_> Never tried those.
<MrMazda> happens whether feisty or gutsy, or HTTP install or CD install :-(
<justino__> virtual box?
<ubuntu__> hello
<karthikp_> MrMazda, I feel for ye. The Feisty update (from Edgy) totalled my system.
<ubuntu__> have BR here?
<karthikp_> Luckily, I have a separate /home partition. So, reinstalling kubuntu was easy.
<ubuntu__> algum BR aki:?
<justino__> aahhh
<justino__> espaol :D
<karthikp_> justino__: Your sis sounds a lot more knowledgeable on virtualization that I ever could.
<moody> anyone know when Gutsy is going to become final?
<karthikp_> I know Gutsy is releasing in late October.
<karthikp_> 23rd, if my memory serves me right.
<moody> i just installed ubuntu ultimate on my lappy
<moody> was installing some plugins for flash
<moody> hard lock
<moody> i dont think it likes my amd dual core
<MrMazda> always fails to install the initramfs-tools too :-(
<ubuntu__> justino vc entende bem de linux?
<ardchoille> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<karthikp> moody: Switch to tty1 and do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<karthikp> That ought to not freeze up...
<surgy> anytime i have a window open or a game running i can see very faint outlines of my folders on my desktop through the window and i do not have transparency enabled on anything, can someone help?
<justino__> she doesnt wanna help me anymore... because she didnt do her homework  because of me u_U
<moody> i tried to switch
<moody> completely froze
<NickPresta> !english | ubuntu__
<moody> no keys or anything works
<ubotu> ubuntu__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<justino__> no
<justino__> no entiendo, es mi primer dia
<karthikp> Even if you're in a virtual terminal?
<moody> i was in the gui
<BR> algum BR aki?
<moody> the installer script was installing the flash plugin
<karthikp> Try from a terminal.
<justino__> que es BR?
<BR> vrazilian
<karthikp> At least you'll get feedback.
<BR> brazilian
<justino__> ahhh
<NickPresta> !br | BR
<ubotu> BR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<BR> you speak?
<karthikp> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<karthikp> Login
<justino__> no
<karthikp> And say sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<surgy> ?
<justino__> yo soy de mexico y solo entiendo inggles, espaol y un poco de frances :P
<NickPresta> justino__, this is an English only channel. Please keep it that way, thank you.
<karthikp> Come on!
<justino__> ahhh
<justino__> i'm sorry u_u
<karthikp> You can understand what he said!
<karthikp> And let's be nice to new comers, please!
<surgy> umm
<justino__> i wont speak spanish here anymore u_u
<surgy> guess no one can help?
<karthikp> surgy: help with what?
<NickPresta> surgy, what is your question?
<surgy> [23:36]  <surgy> anytime i have a window open or a game running i can see very faint outlines of my folders on my desktop through the window and i do not have transparency enabled on anything, can someone help?
<karthikp> Scrolled back and found his question.
<karthikp> Something about transparency.
<justino__> well guys... nice to see you...
<karthikp> You can click on the top left corner of a window, bring up a  menu, go to opacity and make it 100%.
<justino__> ByE!!!!
<karthikp> That fixes it.
<karthikp> Bye, justino_
<NickPresta> surgy, which theme? do you have Beryl/etc running? Which card? Have you set any specific opacity settings?
<surgy> nvidia-glx fx 6800 xfx running non beryl kubuntu 7.04 with the crystal theme
<surgy> and no i havnt set anything transparency is off all the way arround
<karthikp> Double check your transparency settings in the system settings.
<surgy> just did
<karthikp> And to fix things, use the top-left corner menu of a window to set opacity to 100%.
<surgy> all turned off
<karthikp> Odd.
<surgy> yeah but i cant do that in a fullscreen app running in cedega
<surgy> if i had a decent screenshot app i whould take one and send it to you
<karthikp> Press PrtScn
<karthikp> Et voila!
<NickPresta> surgy, what's wrong with kscreenshot?
<surgy> oh nuthin sorry saving now
<karthikp> Printscreen is the shortcut to ksnapshot.
<NickPresta> karthikp, thanks for that. ksnapshot is what i was thinking of
<karthikp> Right! :)
<surgy> ok so can i dcc this to you?
<NickPresta> surgy, http://imageshack.us :)
<karthikp> Yeah. that should work!
<surgy> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1wt1.png
<surgy> see the little white lines?
<surgy> those line up perfectly with the left edges of my folders on my desktop
<surgy> and of course the stand out more when a darker app is running like wow
<karthikp> Can anyone else see e'm? I can't...
<surgy> i got a better one from blender you can almost make out my wow shortcut through the ui in blender
<surgy> lol
<surgy> nvm its not showing up in the snapshots i was just seeing them through my webrowser
<karthikp> Seriously, dude(ss). I can't!
<karthikp> Oh, okay, so it wasn't just me.
<karthikp> Phew!
<surgy> so how do i fix?
<karthikp> Unless transparency is turned on, I've never seen it bugging apps.
<karthikp> The quick fix is to set the opacity back to 100% if you see a window acting nutty.
<surgy> well it buggs everything and i dont see an opacity option i only see a link to the window behavior which leads me back to the translucency.....
<karthikp> Though, I realize it'll be vastly more enlightening to know just what's causing it to act nutty in the first place...
<karthikp> Ah.
<karthikp> Enable translucency, then.
<karthikp> Set everything to 0%.
<karthikp> Theoretically, it should be the same as having disabled it.
<karthikp> (Or give it a try - you might like it) :)
<surgy> lol ok enabled and opacity set to 100% and everything else is zero
<surgy> same problem
<karthikp> The window is transparent?
<karthikp> All windows are?
<surgy> well the same as before, all windows and everything running on my comp are effected
<karthikp> Might help to restart X at this point. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and log back in.
<karthikp> Perhaps that would fix it...
<karthikp> Has anyone else seen this problem?
<surgy> lol ok but it has other problems on restart
<surgy> but restarts in the past have not fixed it
<surgy> my grub is fried, i have to use the super grub disk to even load linux at all
<karthikp> I'm at a loss because a) I've never seen it before, b) I'm a bit of a noob myself :)
<surgy> how long you been on the scene?
<karthikp> About a year and a half.
<surgy> ive been around for about 10 months off and on as i need help
<surgy> when is the next version of kubuntu scheduled for release? and what are the new features?
<karthikp> Thou learns fast. I learn slow. Mostly, because my advisor will not fry me tomorrow if I don't know how to do stuff in linux. :)
<karthikp> Motivation matters.
<karthikp> Oct 23. Not much to write home about. Respectively.
<DaSkreech> oct 18
<karthikp> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<karthikp> I stand corrected.
<surgy> lol my job whould fire me in a heart beat if i were cought setting at my desk for more than 45 seconds or so, i say "why do i even have a desk then?" << "becuase we f'in say so thats why"
<karthikp> :D
<surgy> im a supervisor at an old dominion freightline dock
<karthikp> Aerospace grad myself. "Slave for your advisor"  - our motto. (Who seriously, is a really nice guy :) )
<surgy> ahh, "grunt for life" is our motto, but the pay is good and i choose my own hours
<karthikp> Is it just me or does anyone else underwhelmed by the feature set for the next Kubuntu release?
<DaSkreech> karthikp: We are in a hold pattern until KDE4 :)
<karthikp> surgy: I still get to choose my own hours. For now, I'm on a 28 hour day (three days and going strong) http://xkcd.com/320/
<karthikp> Yeah, when KDE4 was dropped from the next release, I felt saddened and everything else somehow doesn't seem to make up for it.
<karthikp> But, I guess it must be said that it was a wise decision in hindsight.
<karthikp> KDE4 itself got pushed back and this way, by the time Kubuntu uses it, it'll have been tested by everyone else for at least four months...
<surgy> yeah that sux
<surgy> but im really digging the restricted module tools that are comming
<karthikp> Yeah, but that only helps the new users.
<surgy> video driver install isnt hard its just a pain and im exstatic that they are fixing it
<karthikp> Nice, but what's in it for me, who already has all the packages installed? :)
<surgy> helps me when my mom calls me saying i dont know why my mahjong is gittery
<christopher__> in beryl i have like 14 desktops and i wanna take it down to say 4 how do i do that
<karthikp> :D
<christopher__> it is really slowing things doen
<karthikp> Meesa no use beryl, buddy.
<surgy> i allways go for a fresh install every 6 months, part of my maintanance and i also do a minor upgrade to keep my comp top notch
<karthikp> surgy: bingo!
<christopher__> u should use linux then no need for all that
<surgy> ?
<karthikp> ?
<christopher__> why do a fresh install of linux every 6 months
<karthikp> Yeah, like this is a channel full of linux users.
<surgy> anyways when 7.1 drops in ill be adding another 1gb ram and a new heatsink and new fans and reinstallling
<karthikp> Oh.
<karthikp> It's 7.10.
<surgy> lol yea yea
<karthikp> Like 2007 (7.) October (10)
<markgreene> Hey guys. Where do I go to talk about a problem I found with an update that went out for the Gusty Beta? It's a critical issue, seeing as my system wont boot into the new kernel that was installed i the updates
<surgy> http://www.kubuntu.com/
<surgy> forumns
<karthikp> Or the IRC channel at #kubuntu :)
<surgy> another thing i wanna see is kubuntu leaning more torwards performance and away from functionality
<surgy> should be about 60/40 40% functionality
<karthikp> I think that should be set at 50/50 default, with options to lean either way as the user prefers.
<surgy> and its getting more and more memory intensive and im not liking that much
<karthikp> I have to agree with that.
<surgy> i think idle ram usage, as in when only xwin and the kernal + crap it needs should be very very small
<karthikp> Maybe with the coming of KDE4 (can I get a hallelujah?) these problems will be solved.
<karthikp> Much of what slows it down is because of eyecandy.
<karthikp> And KDE4 comes with built in eyecandy and is supposed to run fast(er) than KDE3 doing the same bling.
<surgy> well mine is all turned off, lol i have a lot of drivers but that shouldnt count for much
<surgy> i idle around 125 mb ram
<surgy> i think it should be more like 90 mb or less
<karthikp> The first thing I did with my install was turn everything on and increase the fade-in/out times. So, everything fades in and out slowly. Looks really nifty and relaxes you when you're feverishly switching windows...
<surgy> when i game i should have a shear advantage in raw power over my windows oponents just from my os using very little ram
<markgreene> guys. any suggestions on this problem. I had a message that said I needed to restart my computer for updates to take affect. When I resarted it would always hang on "Running local rc.d scripts" or something along that verbage. If I hit escape and boot into a different kernel it works just fine.
<karthikp> Just the application data - 360 MB (For shame! :P )
<surgy> but i dont, my kubuntu performs at close to the same speed as someone using winxp
<markgreene> The kernel selection that hangs is 2.6.22-13 and the kernel that works is 2.6.22-12
<surgy> markgreene: try booting into your recovery kernal and then running your apt-get update and upgrade again aand then reboot back into your primary kernal
<markgreene> surgy: i will try that. What's the command? Just apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade?
<surgy> markgreene: sudo apt-get update
<karthikp> I play the odd game, but I boot into xp for that.
<surgy> markgreene: and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<markgreene> surgy: I will try it now and report back. Thanks
<karthikp> Gaming from linux seems like a roundabout way to do something that's designed to be done in another way.
<surgy> np
<karthikp> Till they natively port games to linux at least.
<surgy> well thats a way to look at it, but if you every tinkered with winex or cedega or both you can feal the power trying to leech out
<karthikp> Right now, aside from Office for research papers (I know, I should learn latex...), games are the only reason I even have an xp partition.
<surgy> everquest in cedega runs on average 30 fps higher than it does on winxp
<surgy> battlefield 1942 gets an average of 9 more fps
<surgy> world of war craft gets between +1 and - 5 fps through cedega as compared to winxp pro
<karthikp> That's not bad at all.
<surgy> no
<surgy> not really
<karthikp> I always thought that linux performance would be less than or equal to winxp's.
<surgy> but i should get better results
<karthikp> Like your wow stat.
<surgy> no it gets higher much higher on some games
<surgy> call of duty actually has to be modified to lower the fps
<karthikp> Maybe then, you need a leaner, meaner distro.
<karthikp> Kubuntu certainly makes no effort to be lean or mean.
<surgy> i was at 148 fps when i first installed it, give or take 10
<karthikp> :)
<markgreene> surgy: I am at the prompt and in the recovery mode my ethernet card is not detected. When I do ifconfig all I see is the local loopback. When I run init.d/networking start it tells me it's ignoring unknown interface eth0 etc...
<surgy> markgreene: how attached are you to your install?
<DaSkreech> markgreene: Gutsy issues can be taken up in #ubuntu+1 as mentioned in the topic
<surgy> so thats the final word i wont fix anymore of my problems untill gutsy arives
<surgy> and then its sweep and clean for me
<markgreene> DaSkreech: Ha! You're correct. Reading the topic might keep me from stepping on toes in the future. I will finish up this convo with surgy and take the rest of my issues to the correct channel. thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<karthikp> Yup. I guess. And if you really want to wait for KDE4... :)
<DaSkreech> Beta 3 is getting tagged now :)
<markgreene> surgy: I am not VERY attatched, but surely it won't come to that?!
<DaSkreech> we can play with it pretty soon
<surgy> there for a min i was leaning on fedora lol what a mistake that was
<surgy> markgreene: well from experience its faster to just reinstall, but that is the extent of my knowledge on the subject at hand
<karthikp> Food for thought: if you want to game, would changing your desktop environment to something lean like ratpoision might save you a ton of RAM.
<surgy> maybe
<markgreene> surgy: Well if its going to be a reinstall then I mind as well break everything else exploring :-)
<karthikp> I'll bet it run waaay lighter than a heavy option like KDE or even GNOME...
<surgy> but then i whould be tempted to customize other things and then other things and then i whould burry myself
<karthikp> markgreene: that's the sporit of a linux user.
<karthikp> *spirit.
<surgy> markgreene: good way to look at it might i suggest you tear open your fstab and switch stuff aaround?
<markgreene> surgy: I think I am going to investigate whats being run when it hangs at that prompt "Running local rc.d scripts" and go form there
<markgreene> karthikp: That's the spirit of a geek!
<surgy> so whats the lightest easiest to install windows manager that wont rape me in commpelxity?
<ardchoille> Is there a way to get konversation to differentiate between identified and unidentified users?
<markgreene> karthikp: My girlfriend would say I am the same way when it comes to relationships :-/
<Doctor_Nick> =(
<Doctor_Nick> 10 more days til gutsy
<karthikp> surgy: I've seen someone use ratpoision. It's literally nothingness.
<NickPresta> karthikp, I used RP for a couple weeks
<karthikp> Everywindow runs fullscreen. There's nothing else! THe horror!
<NickPresta> I was programming something and I didn't need anything but Vim and a terminal :P
<karthikp> To each his own, I guess.
<karthikp> To me, it was like the Total Perspective Vortex.
<karthikp> Left my soul hollow. :P
<karthikp> Came back to KDE and (attempted) to make sweet, sweet love to kicker.
<karthikp> No further comments.
<dotz> what is the default file permission and access when i create a new file? is there anyway to change the default?
<karthikp> Isn't the default inherited from the parent directory?
<jdong> dotz: umask command
<dotz> oh
<jdong> dotz: default permissions will be 777 - umask, use umask 027 to set mask 750, for example
<Jucato> jdong: isn't it 664 for files?
<Jucato> er.. 022 I mean...
<jdong> Jucato: 644 is default, yeah
<Jucato> umask = 022, so the default will be 644
<Jucato> bah got confused
<jdong> Jucato: right; the most common usecase for changing the mask is to go for an 027
<Jucato> I see
<dotz> jdong: erm thx. how is umask 027 = chmod 750 ?
<DaSkreech> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Bah
<dotz> i try to man umask but not available
<jdong> dotz: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<karthikp> 027 + 750 = 777
<DaSkreech> dotz: help umask
<karthikp> Binary 7 is 111.
<DaSkreech> dotz: if you run <type umask> you will see it's a builtin
<karthikp> 5 is 101 etc.
<jdong> of course you'll need to put this umask directive in your shell's rc file, or in PAM's environment
<DaSkreech> It has no man file just a help file
<dotz> ok so if i want default = 644.. my umask should be 022?
<Jucato> umask is 022 by default
<Jucato> it produces 755 for files and 644 for folders
<jdong> Jucato: other way? :)
<jdong> Jucato: though the way you suggested would be comical for april 1st :)
<Jucato> oh yeah
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry.. I always get dizzy over umask..
<jdong> poor dotz, we're probably confusing the heck out of him :)
<Jucato> I'm confused as well :)
* Jucato had to create files to double check
<dotz> yes
<jdong> dotz: the default umask is indeed 022 which yields 644 for files. If you want a different mask, let us know and we'll do the thinking for you :)
<dotz> very confused haha
<dotz> my current umask is 0007 .. all my files are -rw-rw----
<dotz> i want it to be -rw-r--r--
<jdong> dotz: have you manually modified this umask value before? The value you report is not Ubuntu's default
<dotz> yah i guess so.. it is another user's umask not my default user
<jdong> (it doesnt' help that there's like 10 different places one could set the umask either...)
<dotz> i'm sure different user have different umask right?
* Jucato knows of only one...
<jdong> Jucato: each shell's rc file in home, /etc global shell rc, /etc/profile, /etc/login.defs, /etc/pam.d's pam-umask thing...
<dotz> ok so i think the umask i need is umask 0022
<Jucato> yay!
<dotz> so i just type umask 0022 with that user logged in, and it will stay as it is?
<jdong> dotz: no it won't...
<jdong> dotz: there's something in your login environment setting the umask to 007
<dotz> ic.. i'm using su saddotz to log in
<jdong> dotz: is only one user affected by this strange umask, or do all your users have 007?
<dotz> i think only saddotz is having 007..that's why he's sad
<jdong> dotz: check the user's .bashrc, .bash_profile, .shrc, .profile files for the presence of a umask command
<dotz> .bash_profile:umask 007
<dotz> .bash_profile~:umask 022
<dotz> .bashrc:umask 007
<dotz> grep umask .*
<Jucato> kool, mine is in .profile only hahah!
<dotz> so i have to change both bashrc and bash_profile!
<Jucato> hm... .bash_profile sources/reads .bashrc... dunno which one overrides which....
<Jucato> oh wait, my umask line in .profile is commented out hehe
<ardchoille> Is there a way to use variables in ~/.bash_aliases? For instance I want to install an app so I do "myinstall app_name" and ~/.bash_aliases has "alias myinstall='sudo apt-get install' $app_name"
<jdong> dotz: well, it's better if you delete one and use the other :)
<jdong> ardchoille: you simply specify  alias myinstall='sudo apt-get install'
<jdong> ardchoille: everything you type after myinstall gets appended after install
* Jucato nods
<ardchoille> jdong: Ok, perhaps that was a bad example
<ssmasud> how do i enable hybernation on ubuntu??
<ssmasud> for laptop
<Jucato> it should be there already. either right-click on the batter icon in the system tray, or when you logout, an option will be presented to you for suspend or hibernate
<ssmasud> no its says...restart, end session, turn off
<Jucato> hm... weird...
<ssmasud> ??..and how do i restore the session for my browser??
<jdong> ardchoille: if you are looking for any more advanced parameter substitution then you'd want to define a function
<jdong> foo(){ command -flag1 $1 -flag2 $2}
<ardchoille> jdong: Ah, yeah, thanks
<jdong> sure thing
<Jucato> ah BASH...
<Myrth[home] > hi, my laptop supports 1024x768 and i'm trying to increase resolution of console mode. in /boot/grub/menu.lst kopt=vga=791 does nothing and if i put in kernel line vga=791 it shows only blinking cursor in 80x25 mode.. what can i do? thanks
<ardchoille> Myrth[home] : I use vga=791 at the end of kernel lines and it works. But I never used kopt=vga=791
<ardchoille> Myrth[home] : perhaps two "=" signs is confusing things?
<Myrth[home] > i'll try defoptions
<ardchoille> Myrth[home] : yeah, mine is:  # defoptions=quiet vga=791
<Myrth[home] > i wonder if there's a list of available modes somewhere..
<ardchoille> Myrth[home] : There is, lemme find it..
<Myrth[home] > thanks :)
<Myrth[home] > i could find only few
<Myrth[home] > not full list
<Myrth[home] > ardchoille: i think found: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<ardchoille> Myrth[home] :  http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<ardchoille> ha ha ha
<Myrth[home] > lol
<ardchoille> Myrth[home] : At least we're on the same page (pun intended)
<ardchoille> Hmm.. maybe I should be using 792
<jdong> andresj: kopt=vga=791 (on its own line) is the right way of doing it
<jdong> andresj: the kernel lines should not be directly edited, as update-grub (every time a new kernel installs) will overwrite it
<ardchoille> jdong: it won't be overwritten if you put it in defoptions
<jdong> ardchoille: yeah, defoptions works too
<Myrth[home] > i wonder if it's possible to change vga mode in runtime
<Myrth[home] > found SVGATextMode but didn't figure out how to configure for my intel chipset..
<sfasfd> i have 2 gutsy boxes 1 with internet connection 1 without ... if i cp /var/cache/apt/*deb on the non internet box than i have all the deb files but the updater doesn't know what to upgrade ... so what file do i have to cp to upgrade without internet connection?
<ardchoille> sfasfd: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<sfasfd> i asked the question in ubuntu+1 should be the same on feisty
<sfasfd> all i need to know is where apt-get update writes to
<Yz85Racer> Guys, I need a bit of help here. I removed a program with Adept Installer, but it's still on my KMenu, it doesn't load, but still there. And it's really annoying.
<hangthedj> sfasfd, why doesn't the second computer have internet?
<Yz85Racer> Nevermind, I worked it out.
<Yz85Racer> Ok, next 1, how do you set Kate up to compile Java files? I've got cd "%directory" && konsole -e sh -c 'javac "%filename"; pause printf "%s" "Press any key to exit . . . "; read $dummy' as my script, and set it on f2. I press f2, it comes up, compiles and closes in like .2seconds. Nowhere near as long as I want it too, I want it too open, and stay there untill I close it, like the "pause" command in Windows.
<sfasfd> no hangthedj thats my problem otherwise i could cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb run a apt-get update and he would not have to downloade all the *deb it works i tried that. now i need to know how to do a apt-get update without internet
<ardchoille> sfasfd: apt-get update updates files from the repos (internet) and won't do any good to update the sources if you can't use the repos anyway
<Yz85Racer> Ok, guys, got another question. When creating a .desktop file. How do you set it too run a shell file?
<ardchoille> Yz85Racer: is this for a menu item?
<Yz85Racer> it's for an IDE I use to program
<Yz85Racer> that I'd like to put on my desktop
<ardchoille> Yz85Racer: Perhaps use "sh file.sh" as the command in the .desktop file?
<Yz85Racer> Instead of opening the file, opening terminal, sh idea.sh
<Yz85Racer> etc
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Yz85Racer> but how
<sfasfd> ardchoille: 181 upgrades are available 178MB) since i have a very slow internet connection i don't want to download that two times so i cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb to the second box if i connect this box than to the internet and do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it will only download the update list and use the *deb files from /var/cache/abt/archives/  so i get 0/178mb to download so thats quite handy ... but i have to have
<sfasfd> internet for apt-get update to fetch the new update list which should be already somewhere on the internet connected box
<emilsedgh> Yz85Racer: I think it depends on that application, but maybe exec option? better to as it on #kde-devel
<Jucato> konsole -e "foo"?
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: can you explain it more clearly?
<Yz85Racer> Ohk
<Yz85Racer> Umm......
<ardchoille> sfasfd: Are these two identical computers?
<sfasfd> yes ardchoille
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: what is this shell file? you want this .sh file to run inside a Terminal when launched from the K Menu?
<Yz85Racer> I want to put IntelliJ IDEA on my desktop. But I don't want to go into its file, go to bin, type sh idea.sh to run it everytime, I want to add a icon on the desktop which I click
<sfasfd> it looks like update writes to /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ardchoille> sfasfd: Then perhaps it would be easier to use partimage to clone the first box and install that image on the second box. I use http://sysresccd.org (use the partimage app) for that. clone the first box takes ten minutes and then use the image to restore the second box (takes ten minutes). I do this on 11 machines.
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: when you create a Link to application on the desktop, there's an option there that says "Run in terminal" right? doesn't that work?
<Yz85Racer> Jucato
<Yz85Racer> NO.
<Yz85Racer> Instead of going into /home/kyle/idea/bin
<Yz85Racer> pressing f4
<Yz85Racer> typing sh idea.sh
<Yz85Racer> everytime I want to start the IDE. I want to add a .desktop item to the desktop so I can just click it
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to application  creates just that, a .desktop file on the Desktop.
<Yz85Racer> says its malformatted
* Jucato doesn't have an .sh file to test...
<Yz85Racer> umm
<Yz85Racer> :/
<Yz85Racer> i dont know .sh
<Yz85Racer> shell
<Jucato> neither do I :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is Raptor in trunk? do you know?
<Jucato> playground/base/ I think
<Jucato> yep. it's there
<Yz85Racer> #!/bin/bash
<Yz85Racer> echo "Hi";
<Yz85Racer> Jucato
<Yz85Racer> try that
<Yz85Racer> ops
<Yz85Racer> remove the ;
<Yz85Racer> at the end
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> hold on for a while
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so it will be included in Beta3?
<sfasfd> thanks ardchoille i try cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb && /var/lib/apt/lists/ first if this doesnt work i try cloning
<tokorona> I've got a issue with gcc. I cant' get it to compile a c++ application because it gives me this:
<Jucato> emilsedgh: that I don't know
<tokorona> korona@sakura-sama:/media/KINGSTON/cs211/hmwk0$ gcc -x c++ -o randomquote2 randomquote2.c
<tokorona> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<ubunturos> tokorona: try using g++
<tokorona> ah
<tokorona> It was seperated?
<Jucato> g++ is an alias to gcc with C++ flags
<ubunturos> tokorona: no, just that g++ is a frontend to GCC's C++ compiler
<tokorona> ah
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: works here. I didn't manually create a .desktop file btw
<Jucato> I just used Create New  -> Link to Application
<Yz85Racer> what did you do?
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to application
<Yz85Racer> straight to the application
<Yz85Racer> or to its directory
<Yz85Racer> ?
<Jucato> Command: sh foo.sh
<Jucato> Work Path: path/to/where/it/is/
<Jucato> I don't know if it's necessary for that IDE of yours, Advanced options button, Run in Terminal
<Yz85Racer> yea
<Yz85Racer> it gets anoying though
<Jucato> anyway, it works here
<Yz85Racer> :/
<Yz85Racer> it does the loading animation
<Yz85Racer> then doesnt do anything
<Jucato> :/
<Yz85Racer> ok
<Yz85Racer> well
<Yz85Racer> when i manually work it
<Jucato> emilsedgh: btw, I think the raptor you saw in nuno's blog is just a mockup...
<Yz85Racer> i need to add
<tokorona> and that works but it now throws a fit when I type in <iostream.h> and doesn't compile when I type in <iostream>
<Yz85Racer> Type=
<Yz85Racer> how do I make that shell?
<tokorona> Thanks for your help!
<Jucato> Terminal=true
<Jucato> TerminalOptions=\s--noclose
<Jucato> bah patience :)
<Yz85Racer> oops
<Jucato> did you see what I pasted?
<Jucato> and Type=Application
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no, i dont think so
<Jucato> emilsedgh: either that or raptop moved somewhere else, because the only raptor I'm seeing here definitely doesn't look like that nor does it work at all
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I knew people were working on it and i saw things earlier...
<Yz85Racer> Jucato
<Yz85Racer> It comes up
<Yz85Racer> and then goes away
<Yz85Racer> terminal)
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: did you put the option not to close the terminal?
<Yz85Racer> yes
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ok. then it's probably not in trunk/playground/base/ anymore....
<Jucato> coz I'm not getting that
<Jucato> weird...
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: btw, why do you have %F?
<Yz85Racer> whats %F?
<emilsedgh> hm, so we have to use lancelot (kickoff)...i hate that, i dont like to have a HUGE screen for just a menu :(
<Jucato> <Yz85Racer> Exec=idea.sh %F
<Jucato> you're the one that put it there.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: lancelot != kickoff
<Yz85Racer> i pinched that line
<Yz85Racer> from another 1
<Jucato> %F basically means it's accepting/waiting for filenames as arguments to the command
<Jucato> as in idea.sh file1
<Jucato> also you don't seem to have Path= setup?
<Jucato> unless idea.sh is in your $PATH or home dir, it won't be found
<Yz85Racer> oh
<Jucato> you must always specify the correct path to an executable if it's not in a directory that's included in your $PATH
<emilsedgh> Jucato: as i tried, it was the kickoff...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I used to think that way too. but it changed after some time. I don't mind big menus now, and find the K Menu a bit lacking...
<Jucato> if  I want a "real" menu, I'd go for all the works. if I just want to quickly launch an app, a menu is overkill. that's what I use Katapult or launcher icons for
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i found opening menu without clicking so bad, i dont like kickoff at all (yes, my personal isnt important), but lancelot looks like kickoff a lot.but atm with katapult, i think i do not open menu's even once/day
<jimmacdonald> So! How do I create a remote mount point to a shared folder on another Ubuntu drive?
<mark4646> hey all
<mark4646> does it take 2 mins for kunbuntu to start up for you guys?
<Jucato> nope
<level1> hi, I'm trying to write a script to connect to my school's wifi network.  The script is able to connect and firefox and konversation can use the internet afterwords, but konqueror cannot (and I like konqueror)
<jimmacdonald> not here eiter...
<level1> mark4646: actually, I just clocked mine at 40s... are boot up times very important to you?  2 minutes isn't terrible
<level1> jimmacdonald: theres probably a body of work describing how to do what you want to do
<level1> !nfs | jimmacdonald
<ubotu> jimmacdonald: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<level1> jimmacdonald: actually, I've never used nfs, samba might be more up your alley
<level1> !samba | jimmacdonald
<ubotu> jimmacdonald: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jimmacdonald> level1: Samba doesn't seem like it's nessessary.. I am going from Linux boxen to Linux Boxen.
<jimmacdonald> don't care about windows
<mark4646> whoops sorry i wasnt paying attention
<level1> jimmacdonald: well, I'm not terrible familiar with either of them, but reading the howto for nfs it seemed unnessarily complicated
<mark4646> well i was just wondering about the boot time.  how lond does it take for you guys to boot up?..
<jimmacdonald> it should be a matter of sharing the partition or folder and then modifying what ever Linux's version of /etc/mounttab to add the mount
<ardchoille> mark4646: There's really no need to reboot unless you're working with the kernel
<level1> mark4646: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<mark4646> i have a laptop
<mark4646> i guess i could just put it in stand by..
<mark4646> or hibernate
<level1> mark4646: use it.  you really see your laptop in a different way with suspend
<mark4646> ok.  then you dont have to always be rebooting it
<hangthedj> is there a program to create your own calendar, with like pictures and print it?
<mark4646> how do you browse the local network?..
<mark4646> i cant seem to find it
<chm> i don't care about business. i care too much about progress so that i may fail. i am who i am as fucked as it is. yes
<chm> i don't care about finance
<mark4646> ?
<chm> i just don't care about money or time. so there is no progress.
<dotz> hi a question on umask.... i can only calculate what is my umask by directory's permission? eg 111 101 101 for directory = umask 022.. can i calculate my umask by file's permission? eg: 110 100 100 = umask ???
<chm> time is money.
<chm> but i don't care
<naught101> anyone know why I can't move the tabs to the top in konsole?
<naught101> I mean, I can, but it doesn't save
<naught101> next time I open it, it's back at the bottom
<ranji> so I installed Firefox using Adept, then I installed the JRE for firefox using Adept, except Firefox is still telling me I need to install plugins when I go to java.com
<naught101> nevermind
<human> i was happiest when i had a problem
<human> that i could see
<human> the biggest enemies are the ones that you can't see
<human> i am human. remember that
<DaSkreech> You think non humans are happy when they have an enemy they can't see?
<human> i don't need pen
<human> i don't need a notebook
<human> i don't need to descipline myself
<human> i don't need a desk
<xid> any idea why Java doesn't work in Firefox after installing using Adept?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<human> !i am who i am
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am who i am - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xid> hmmm... I'm on Gutsy
<DaSkreech> xid: Gutsy help is in #ubuntu+1
<xid> ok
* human was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (you need to consult your mother on this)
<Fleck> ;p
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=penis@*.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Tm_T
* human was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<Tm_T> good morning jono
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stdin]  by Tm_T
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Thank you. That person has been a pest for days.
<jono> heya Tm_T
<hatter> can the kde manus be loaded into ram ?
<hatter> 'menus'
<hatter> what i mean is, everytime i click on the kde symbol there is hard drive access for the menu
<hatter> and the following menus
<hatter> creates lag
<ardchoille> hatter: Is this on an installed or livecd system?
<hatter> installed feisty kubuntu
<ardchoille> hatter: Is it an old computer? I ask because my menus in Feisty installed system are quite fast.
<hatter> quite noticeable when going from windows the lag for common functions, so i guess windows prefetches to a ramdisk or something
<hatter> um
<hatter> Pentium 4, something
<hatter> 1.7 or 2 g
<hatter> i will check
<hatter> 2Ghz P4
<ardchoille> hatter: Sounds like something else is running in the background causing everything to be slower. Open a terminal and type: top
<hatter> there is 2 gig of ram
<hatter> in this box
<hatter> nothing too unusual looking in top
<hatter> though
<hatter> cpu running around 20 %superkaramba
<ardchoille> try quitting superkaramba and check again
<_4strO> salut tout le monde
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hatter> yeah much better without superkaramba
<ardchoille> :)
<hatter> i think dual core cpus would be necessary for beryl and superkaramba
<ardchoille> hatter: You got a superkaramba module doing sysinfo stuff or something?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: nice blog
<hatter> ardchoille, yes
<ardchoille> hatter: I thought so
<Jucato> DaSkreech: thanks
<Jucato> although I made an error earlier :/
<sbucatino> AVE channel
<hatter> shame, superkaramba is a nice addition
<ardchoille> hatter: Yeah, sk is nice.. maybe you should find a different module to d what you want, one that isn't so resource intensive.
<hatter> ardchoille, right
<hatter> ardchoille, i will thx :)
<ardchoille> hatter: http://www.kde-look.org has lots of sk modules
<DaSkreech> Jucato: by proclaiming love for blue?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. by saying Berlin instead of Belgium :/
<DaSkreech> Ah :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<jimmacdonald> level1 are you still around?
<emilsedgh> commit digest is not there yet, I cannot wait!
<_4strO> Jucato: can you give the blog url again plz
<Jucato> _4strO: which blog?
<_4strO> [10:35]  <DaSkreech> Jucato: nice blog :)
<_4strO> the nice one
<emilsedgh> jucato.org :P
<_4strO> ok thx
<emilsedgh> Jucato: _4strO means Jucato's Data Core ;)
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/blog
<ardchoille> Jucato: love your kde blog entry :)
<Jucato> hehe thanks :)
<DaSkreech> Night all
<ardchoille> nn DaSkreech
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you're late
<DaSkreech> very
<DaSkreech> I hve work in 3 hours
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Heard about the OO.o split ?
<DaSkreech> Well fracas :)
<Fleck> anyone can help set up kde4?
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<leon> Does anyone know when Gutsy is released?
<Jucato> Oct. 18
<Jucato> 2007 of course
<Yz85Racer> Hey guys, what does
<Fleck> ;p
<Yz85Racer> >g++ -pedantic -Os -c TestScite.cpp -o TestScite.o
<Yz85Racer> sh: g++: not found
<Yz85Racer> >Exit code: 127
<Yz85Racer> mean?
<Fleck> Yz85Racer install g++
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: you haven't installed build-essential
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> (which takes care of GCC plus a few other things
<leon> g++ was not found i.e. not installed
<Jucato> different replies, same answer :)
<Yz85Racer> Fleck
<Yz85Racer> where do I download it?
<Fleck> adept
<Jucato> Yz85Racer: I just gave you the package name: build-essential
<ichor_> I am trying to update my system, as far as can -- preferably to Feisty (or more?).  The problem is that I am working in KDE, and the support pages only explain how to upgrade when you are using Gnome.  Does anyone have any tips?  Thank you.
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<flaccid> !upgrading
<flaccid> there is a kubuntu specific guide somewhere. would help if they made it accessible
<flaccid> just use adept, ichor_
<ichor_> Thank you, uboto, but isn't it necessary to update incrementally?  In that case, I should first update to Edgy.
<flaccid> no you can upgrade from anywhere
<flaccid> there is no definitive guide for ubuntu/kubuntu so its all over the place in terms of doco
<flaccid> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<ichor_> Flaccid: can I just write "update to Feisty" or something like that, in Adept?
<ardchoille> flaccid: All the upgrade guide4s I have seen say to upgrade one release at a time.. not go from Hoary to Feisty all at once
<flaccid> ardchoille, thats because nobody has written a guide to upgrade like that. i've done it dozens of times.
<flaccid> ichor_, no that i know of
<flaccid> if you enable the fiesty repos... and do dist-upgrade it will take you to feisty. but i never recommend upgrading via gui as upgrades are rarely smooth anyway
<ardchoille> # cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> its merely a dif repos with more recent version of dif packages
<ardchoille> ?? That's the hard way of doing it
<flaccid> i didn't write the guide
<ardchoille> Easier to: sed -i.backup s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> why is that hard, its one line ?
<flaccid> ardchoille, update the wiki page then
<ardchoille> You can use sed to make a backup and edit all at once
<flaccid> cool
<ichor_> What do I need to do to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | ichor_
<ubotu> ichor_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
* bazhang wants a pony
<ardchoille> ichor_: I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and it broke everything
<Jucato> flaccid: the recommended upgrade path is to do it incrementally. that doing one big jump worked for you is great. but still the recommended way remains the same
<Jucato> but again, it is after all, only recommended afaik.
<bazhang> ichor_: best wait and skip straight to Gutsy (after 10/18, of course!). Feisty made me take a hiatus from Ubunut..
<ichor_> I've got some X issues.  Figured an upgrade might help.
<flaccid> Jucato, where can i read about this recommended way and who recommended it?
<ardchoille> ichor_: upgrading to a beta release might cause more issues
<Jucato> the devs. dunno if it's written in stone though. feel free to ask in #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-devel
<Jucato> feel free to also prove them wrong if they are
<Jucato> would be nice to probably skip releases
<JimmyDee> if it aint broke, you ought not be diddlin with it
<ardchoille> flaccid: The UpgradeNotes page says "Skipping versions is not advised and can cause a lot of damage to your installation."
<JimmyDee> not skipping versions can cause major damage to your beer budget and hairline
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ichor_> Thank you, uboto, but I already have all the papers from the link you gave me, printed out here in front of me.  They don't say much about how to upgrade from within a KDE environment.
<Jucato> !thanks | ichor_
<Jucato> hm.. slow...
* Jucato just waits
<ubotu> ichor_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> there!
<ichor_> Whatever.
<ardchoille> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ardchoille> Gee, it's fast when it comes to botsnacks ;)
<JimmyDee> I just changed all the feisty's to gutsy and apt-get dist-upgrade
<flaccid> link to upgradenotes please
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ichor_> Neither Edgy nor Feisty are considered "beta releases" any more, are they?
<Jucato> !update
<Jucato> ichor_: nope. only gutsy is still beta
<ardchoille> ichor_: The only beta right now is gutsy
<flaccid> hmm that just looks like more community doco to me. i could just edit it
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> ubuntu is mess
<ardchoille> If you edit the docs and change from that which is recommended, you could be sending a lot of readers down the wrong path
<Jucato> ichor_: if you followed the links for each upgrade on that UpgradeNotes page, you would see instructions for Kubuntu (that's KDE)
<Jucato> ardchoille: fell on deaf ears
<ichor_> Well, what I want to do is first to update from Dapper to Edgy.  If I still experience any X problems, I will probably continue and update to Feisty.
<ardchoille> Jucato: :(
<ardchoille> ichor_: What is the problem with x?
<ardchoille> It's possible you can fix it and the wait until the 18th
<ichor_> I'm messing around trying to merge Enlightenment with KDE.  Probably stupid, but.....
<bazhang> ichor_: sounds like fun!
<JimmyDee> doesnt it automatically give you a E-KDE session when you install enlightenment?
<ardchoille> ichor_: Changing the window manager should have been easy
<ichor_> Jucato: on the pages mentioned above, there are no links to instructions on how to upgrade from withing KDE.
<ardchoille> enlightenment --replace
<Jucato> ichor_: Kubuntu = using KDE
<ardchoille> ichor_: If the docs are all terminal commands, it matters not which desktop you are using
<Jucato> FOr Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f (there was no simple GUI way to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy back then)
<ichor_> Yes, that's easy, but the X server doesn't like Enlightenment, and goes down occasionally, with less fun debugging as a result.
<Jucato> For Edgy to Feisty: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<bazhang> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade-2x?
<ichor_> Thank you, Jucato!
<ardchoille> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> ardchoille: whazzup? do you never log off or sleep?
<ardchoille> bazhang: Sleep? What's that?
<bazhang> ardchoille: hahahahaha
<ardchoille> bazhang: log off? from my machine? or irc?
<ardchoille> my machine, no.. reboots are for Windows. From irc, yes.. occasionally
<bazhang> ardchoille: irc..haha..I know better than to ask about your computer--isn't it welded to you?
<ardchoille> How did you know? :)
<ardchoille> bazhang: You think I'm bad.. Jucato livs here, lol
<Jucato> excuse me?
<Jucato> I practically own this place.
<ardchoille> hehe
<bazhang> ardchoille: of that I have no doubt..haha..just kidding jucato...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> you were?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ichor_> Unfortunately, "gksu" is a command not found in my system. Support pages stress that the alternative way to upgrade  using apt-get  is Not Recommended. They probably know what they're talking about. Are there other alternatives?v
<Jucato> ichor_: it's only not recommended for Ubuntu. but on Kubuntu there is no other way (at least for Dapper to Edgy)
<Jucato> but let me see if I can find something
<ardchoille> ichor_: I seriously doubt that upgrading is going to fix your elnightenment/kde problem.
<ichor_> Worth a shot.
<ardchoille> You don't understand how wm's and de's work then
<ichor_> Nope.
<ichor_> Didnt't Dapper have a bad reputation concerning X?
<ichor_> I understand some of it.
<ardchoille> If it did, I never saw it. I think Dapper was the best release so far.. I never had a single problem in it and I ran different wm's in gnome and kde
<ichor_> So you'd recommend that I keep on going with Dapper, then?
<hosein> hi
<hosein> 
<ardchoille> ichor_:  As opposed to upgrading to a beta release? Yes
<ichor_> But are Edgy and Feisty beta releases?
<ardchoille> no
<ichor_> So???
<chx> if i suspend to ram and come back, nor ktorrent nor konvesation can't connect to any http host any more and kopete fails to log in to MSN. Apparently something needs to be restarted, but what
<JimmyDee> maybe /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Bun> Hey guys, wonder if you can help meh, just installed the ATI Restricted drivers but after the restart my screen is totaly corrupted when it laods the desktop, screen is just compelatly green with bright green lines. can i reverse the isntall from recuvery?
<JimmyDee> yes
<Bun> cool, is there a guide on how to do this? i havnt been able to find one.
<JimmyDee> boot to recovery then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bun> ah right, ill try that thanks
<JimmyDee> then select ati
<JimmyDee> nof fglrx
<JimmyDee> not
<Bun> ok
<chx> JimmyDee: ah. i just did a dhclient eth0
<JimmyDee> that getcha workin?
<chx> JimmyDee: i do not know but I will try next time :)
<chx> another question. let's suppose i go over gutsy and it ... just does not work. is there a way to come back to feisty in the worst case without having any external media?
<JimmyDee> always have external media
<ardchoille> no
<chx> OK, then i will get some DVD-R from some shop (I am abroad with a laptop) and burn a kubuntu dvd
<chx> how shall I proceed , then,  to revert an aptitude dist-upgrade
<JimmyDee> I think it starts with a little program called parted
<ardchoille> chx: Once you upgrade, there's no coming back unless you reinstall from media
<chx> UH
<chx> I think I will not go gutsy for several months then
<chx> it'd be way too dangerous
<JimmyDee> in the windows vernacular...F...O...R...M...A...T
<chx> or maybe not...
<chx> home is on another partition than /
<JimmyDee> thats handy
<chx> am I right that in this case an OS reinstall won't fry my data
<JimmyDee> got postgresql or mysql goin on?
<chx> I am pretty experienced with all this but in 2005 I managed to render a laptop unbootable and since then i am very cautious
<chx> i have both but no valuable data in them
<ardchoille> chx: as long as the installer doesn't format /home you should be ok
<chx> I am just testin' stuff w/ them
<Bun> Jim you said not to install fglrx, is there another driver i can use to get accelerated GFX and desktop effects?
<JimmyDee> I was just stopping the problem bun
<chx> is the graphics install (non-alternative, i mean) is as controllable as the alternative?
<chx> i always used the alternative before
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> the Desktop CD installer is very very basic
<chx> okay then i will stick to alternative
<chx> that works very well for me
<ardchoille> the alternate cd installer is much better
<JimmyDee> if they could just get it to ask all the questions then do the install on its own
<chx> I was brought up without a GUI, often I feel GUIs cumbersome and awkward compared to CLI . A rare exception is knetworkmanager , big kudos to the authors, i loathed setting up wpa.
<ardchoille> Eventually I'd like to see the installer be able to allow the user to choose additional packages to install during the install
<JimmyDee> eww, that reaks of redhat
<chx> RHEL is the devil's own without a doubt
<ardchoille> Hmm.. that may not be a good diea.. would make it more than 1 disk
<ardchoille> yeah
<JimmyDee> give me the absolute base install and I'll build you a system
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: indeed
<ardchoille> ignore my bad ideas
<chx> at least for a decade i always used Debian on my servers but now my workplace rents servers and they have RHEL on them.
<chx> and despite I use Linux on my desktop/laptop for three years, I still find some hidden tricks here and there
<JimmyDee> I want an install that asks me all the questions that its gonna ask then installs, and preferably the base system in less than 10 mins
<chx> like getting my laptop to suspend to ram. and restore. that involves removing and reloading kernel modules... but still, it works, great.
<chx> the only reason i want to go to gutsy is that i hope a newer kenel will give me less grief about this
<JimmyDee> it only asks like 9 questions, why cant it get all that up front so I can take a coffee during the install?
<chx> JimmyDee: interesting idea
<JimmyDee> something like saaaay, unattended install?
<mosiac> hi im having a little trouble with divx
<daminator> hi
<daminator> i have kubuntu 7.10
<daminator> will this tutorial work?
<daminator> http://www.ubuntufreunde.de/forum/241/beryl_mit_ati_grafikkarte.html
<daminator> it's about installing beryl with ati on ubuntu
<daminator> or what lines i have to adapt to kde/kubuntu?
<stdin> daminator: beryl is dead
<stdin> daminator: compiz-fusion is what you want
<daminator> is there a tutorial for ati cards?
<daminator> i have the orginal ati drivers
<stdin> daminator: I think all you need to do is install the ati driver then install compiz-fusion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion < just ignore the repositories part
<daminator> original sorry^
<daminator> okay thank you i'll give a try :)
<stdin> daminator: you'll get better help in #ubuntu+1 the gutsy support channel :)
<anton_> hi my sound doesnt work for a few days now, since i have updated the system
<mosiac> i followed the restricted formats wiki article but from there i seem stuck
<anton_> alsaconf is succesfull but it doesnt work yet and mixer is also ok
<anton_> ive reinstalled all packages which i found with keyword alsa
<anton_> and it doesnt work yet
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mosiac> im looking for some kubuntu speed tweaking can i follow ubuntu tutorials for the same thing for the most part
<apparle> is there anything similar to KMix
<apparle> any volume control applet
<anton_> alsamixer
<apparle> I use OSS
<apparle> ALSA doesnot work for me
<apparle> anton_: Do u know anyother volume applet
<anton_> kmix
<apparle> anton_:except kmix
<anton_> no
<anton_> search in adept
<apparle> i donot have net at home. Please search it for me
<apparle> anton_: i donot have net at home. Please search it for me
<anton_> ermixer
<apparle> anybody else knows a volume control applet other than Kmix
<JimmyDee> gnome-alsamixer lol
<jussi01> How do I get my sound in firefox/flash to pipe out my ubs headset? (not my laptop speakers)?
<apparle> anton_:does ermixer work with OSS
<apparle> JimmyDee:I want a applet for OSS drivers
<apparle> JimmyDee: Is there a stable one
<apparle> When I run Kmix in CLI ,I get an error with libasound.so. Help
<JimmyDee> www.google.com apparle
<apparle> jimmyDee: What do u mean? Another thing when i install alsalib it starts working but when i restart it again stops. Then  I have to install alsalib again
<JimmyDee> I mean google OSS MIXER PROGRAM
<JimmyDee> surely you have a browser
<toxicfume> Can someone please help me? I just installed Kubuntu, when i was running it off the liveCD, my wireless pci adaptor was working fine, but after i installed kubuntu to my harddrive, it can't seem to see the wireless card anymore, i can't seee any access points listed at all, can someone  please help me?
<apparle> jimmydee: yes. I will do it. But I am sitting on public computer with Win XP. i am happy with Kmix if anybody can solve this problem
<JimmyDee> well get on the public computer's internet exploder and google you some goods
<apparle> jimmydee: i can very well use XP. See if u can solve the Kmix problem
<JimmyDee> is alsa starting at boot time?
<apparle> jimmydee: I use OSS drivers as ALSA does not work for me
<toxicfume> Can someone please help me? I just installed Kubuntu, when i was running it off the liveCD, my wireless pci adaptor was working fine, but after i installed kubuntu to my harddrive, it can't seem to see the wireless card anymore, i can't seee any access points listed at all, can someone  please help me?
<apparle> immydee: I use OSS drivers as ALSA does not work for me
<toxicfume> anyone?
<xenol> i got problem with ntfs-config
<xenol> when i tick to support writing on ntfs it starts to mount my ntfs disk but it won be done cause of some error
<d3sp0t> Hello
<d3sp0t> anyone online?
<d3sp0t> need some help with splashy...
<sbucatino> mm
<sbucatino> :D i want kill compiz i don t want this compiz...damned gutsy
<d3sp0t> I get Error Code: -2 when i try to run splashy test
<d3sp0t> anybody? :)
<sbucatino> boo :D that's my answer
<Jucato> sbucatino: kwin --replace
<Jucato> to get kwin running again
<sbucatino> o thanks
<d3sp0t> sbucatino, that really solves the problem, thank u :P
<bentob0x> how can I change the default sound card for sound output in Kubuntu?  I have two soundcards and I want firefox to output the sound on the second one (it's currently outputting on the first one)
<d3sp0t> pick that sound card when running alsaconf
<bentob0x> is there no quick switch possible?
<bentob0x> or make it that both soundcards get the same sound
<sbucatino> d3sp0t: :P
<sbucatino> Jucato: that works thanks a lot
<d3sp0t> dunno about that bentob0x
<Jucato> sbucatino: no prob
<sbucatino> :D i am happy now it works faster
<sbucatino> Jucato: sorry if i disturb you..but is there  chat of kubuntu ?
<Jucato> sbucatino: what do you mean? this is #kubuntu
<Jucato> this channel is the (English) Kubuntu user support channel
<sbucatino> Jucato: yes but like a bar channel
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sbucatino> ok
<sbucatino> thanks
<Jucato> you might find #ubuntu-offtopic more alive though... not sure...
<sbucatino> Jucato: the last thing then i leave you to your business what do you think about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016? it a converter audio video...i you want answer well if not never mind
<Jucato> I'm not really sure. I don't actually do multimedia conversions so I wouldn't have any opinion about it. sorry
<sbucatino> ok :D
<sbucatino> thank a lot
<bazhang> Jucato: nice onions on that blog!
<Jucato> hehe yeah
<Jucato> spreading the onion love! :D
<bazhang> #4 on google search
<Jucato> lol seriously? search on what term?
<bazhang> gutsy +upgrade +path
<Jucato> O.o wth?
<bazhang> impressive...
<Jucato> haha not here though :)
<bazhang> mind if I post a link?
<Jucato> no problem at all
<bazhang> http://jucato.org/blog/onions-kubuntu-gutsy-beta/   read and be enlightened!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ok I thought you were going to post a link to the google search results :)
* Jucato blushes
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> on myself..haha
<chn> is there any video programme that contains AV mode ?
<bazhang> chn: as in video editing? cinelerra perhaps?
<dhq> how do i mount iso on usb
<bazhang> dhq: to what end?
<chn> bazhang:  I connected my satellite reciever to my tv card I need a programme to see it
<dhq> bazhang, well i have a linux iso i want to boot from my flashdrive
<bazhang> chn: so you want to set up a myth box?
<bazhang> dhq: have you seen this: http://pendrivelinux.com/
<chn> yes
<dhq> bazhang, nope will have a look
<bazhang> chn: avermedia card?
<chn> bazhang:  no La conte but chipset is philips saa7134
<chn> tv card is La Conte Deluxe.
<dhq> bazhang, is there kubuntu for pendrives
<bazhang> dhq: same deal just use Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu...
<dhq> Bauldrick, how
<dhq> bazhang, well i dont want to reboot my pc
<dhq> bazhang, i just want to install it on my flash
<bazhang> dhq: well if memory serves, then you have to install the iso to the pen drive, then make sure that your bios boots from the first; I did this a while back and it
<chn> bazhang:  will you help me  :(
<bazhang> is all in the terminal.. sorry for the page break--new keyboard..haha
<dhq> bazhang, i dont know
<bazhang> cihan253: I'm trying to recall how to do that--I have a friend who set up a myth tv
<bazhang> dhq: oh, ok, well then you want to make a bootable flash drive for use on the road or for another computer--did you look at the instructions on that site--they are fairly clear.
<cihan253> thank you bazhang I am here
<dhq> bazhang, well i will do it
<bazhang> dhq: it is not that bad--if I can do it, then you surely can..haha
<dhq> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> cihan253: have you read up on the myth setup before?
<cihan253> no
<dhq> bazhang, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/   they say you need to rebbot
<dhq> reboot
<bazhang> cihan253: a prerequisite for this is knowing what kind of box you want to set up, where you will save the input to, etc.; you should probably get some background before you ask the more specific questions there is a set up called Mythbuntu--if you google it then they will answer most of your questions I imagine. not as easy as installing a single program to read the input, though.
<bazhang> dhq: and the problem with rebooting is..?
<dhq> bazhang, i reun servers i cant do this
<dhq> *run\
<bazhang> dhq: ok, well then you will have to choose a distro that allows you to install from the liveCD to a pendrive--currently Ubuntu/Kubuntu does not afaik. There are others though.. want to go to #kubuntu-offtopic?
* bazhang fears jucato will come down on him with the holy onion of off-topicicity...
<bazhang> dhq: ?
<Jucato> not really, until you called me I wasn't even looking
<Jucato> but now I am
<bazhang> well, yes, kubuntu is a fine distro to run for an iso boot (all on topic..nothing to see here)..
<ardchoille> lol
<Bauldrick> ?
<bazhang> jpatrick: hi!
<toxicfume> Can someone please help me? I just installed Kubuntu, when i was running it off the liveCD, my wireless pci adaptor was working fine, but after i installed kubuntu to my harddrive, it can't seem to see the wireless card anymore, i can't seee any access points listed at all, can someone  please help me?
<jpatrick> bazhang: afternoon
<Bauldrick> dhq - you asked me how? how what?
<toxicfume> I have 2 wireless cards, a Linksys and a Netgear, both do that
<Keetmo> morgen
<bazhang> morning!
<bazhang> toxicfume: this is Feisty?
<toxicfume> bazhang: yup, fiesty
<bazhang> toxicfume: and they worked fine in Edgy or Dapper?
<toxicfume> bazhang: never tried
<toxicfume> weird thing is
<bazhang> toxicfume: do you have an ethernet connection?
<toxicfume> it works fine in the livecd, but after i install it onto my hard drive, it stops working
<toxicfume> bazhang: yes i do
<bazhang> toxicfume: can you try that? You may need to download the drivers for your card, or first you might want to try configuring them in Knetwork manager.
<toxicfume> bazhang: they're just not listed in the knetwork manager
<bazhang> toxicfume: ok. how about seeing if the ethernet connection works?
<toxicfume> bazhang: okay i'll have to wait to try that
<toxicfume> but i'm pretty sure ethernet will work fine, because it's listed in knetwork manager
<bazhang> toxicfume: are you comfortable using the command line?
<toxicfume> bazhang: it wont freak me out :P but i wouldn't know what to do unless u tell me to
<OpenSorce> okay......wlan1 works fine in kubuntu 6.06 but not in 7.10....I hate beta software....and of course dhcpcd isn't included by default
<toxicfume> bazhang: will you be here in about 3 hours?
<bazhang> toxicfume: sadly, yes. I have no life...haha
<OpenSorce> oh good bazhang is here....he knows everything :-)
<bazhang> OpenSorce: about borking people's boxes..then yes..haha
<OpenSorce> haha
<OpenSorce> bazhang, need to get my wlan1 working....
<toxicfume> bazhang: lol :P okay then i'll msg you again then
<bazhang> toxicfume: I'll be waiting, with bells on...
<OpenSorce> it sees it.....it tries to connect dhcp then it doesn't assign an ip to it and nada
<bazhang> OpenSorce: want to follow me to #ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> for Gutsy, right?
<toxicfume> bazhang: thanks a lot man!
<OpenSorce> yeah
<bazhang> toxicfume: I await thee..
* hsystem-x is listening to Driving To Heaven by Tiesto on Elements Of Life [Amarok] 
<stdin> hsystem-x: don't spam
<hsystem-x> thats what you are doing :)
<stdin> umm, no, I'm not
<sbucatino> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sbucatino> thanks xD
<ellen_> gotta hell kid?
<adlisyakir> hye why my azuseus it's not work... because it's say 'you're not connect to any pear while downloading'
<SlimeyPete> adlisyakir: ask in #azureus-support
<sbucatino> =( i can t use wacom wheel
<gringo3> hi, how can i update the list of ips that can join my host?
<ubuntu_> somebody can help me?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: maybe. Ask your question, and we'll answer if we can.
<ubuntu_> I can not read a ntfs partition
<ubuntu_> ?
<sbucatino> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu_> permission denied is the error
<sbucatino> ubuntu_: use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<sbucatino> ubuntu_: ok when i have permission problem i made this:
<ubuntu_> I only need read the partition
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: is it on an external device?
<ubuntu_> yes
<sbucatino> ubuntu_: sudo konqueror  and i set the permission
<ubuntu_> i m running a live cd kubuntu 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: so you booted the live cd but want to read from the computer's hard drive?
<ubuntu_> yes
<WaltzingAlong> sbucatino: kdesu konqueror maybe be a better route though maybe not by much ;)
<ubuntu_> exactly
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: you may be able to use pmount and pumount to mount the device
<sbucatino> WaltzingAlong: boo i have found out this way and i use =) i hate chmod
<ubuntu_>  kdesu konqueror, resolve my problem!
<ubuntu_> thanks!
<bazhang> yess!
<sbucatino> what's the difference among kdesu and sudo
<stdin> !kdesu | sbucatino
<ubotu> sbucatino: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sbucatino> well i will never muck ip config file =) i am not a masochist
<sbucatino> stdin: thanks =)
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<elkang> hey all
<boris> my file icons are much smaller than by default, how do i change it ?
<Jucato> in Konqueror? View -> Icon Size
<boris> no, on the desktop
<deviance> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<deviance> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vegas513> hi everybody, linux noob with a few questions/problems
<vegas513> i just installed 7.10
<vegas513> and i'm trying to add firefox
<vegas513> but everything that's not installed already on adept is just grayed out and i can't click on it
<stdin> gutsy help is in #ubuntu+1
<vegas513> also, bigger problem...nothing's showing up besides kubuntu in grub
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody here and willing to help with fighting against the dreaded KNetworkManager?
<rysiek|pl> gah, all dead here now
<elkang> not dead rysiek|pl:n: but cant help *gg*
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<BluesKaj> vegas513, have you edited your sources.list to enable universe/multiverse
<Jucato> (gutsy should have all repos enabled, except for backports)
<BluesKaj> depends how he upgraded
<vegas513> no
<vegas513> BluesKaj: how do i do that
<BluesKaj> how did you upgrade to gutsy ?
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | vegas513
<ubotu> vegas513: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<taki> buenas buenas!
<taki> como anda gente
<taki> necesito ayuda :S plz
<Yorokobi> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> can someone tell me how to prevent unwanted spamming on konversation?
<Jucato> what do you mean by "unwanted spamming"?
<BluesKaj> I keep searching for a dcc setting that stops auto-accept messages but there doesn't seem toi be one
<Jucato> PM's?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, yeah i suppose
<bahr> I just installed Kubuntu 7.04, and it runs very nice, but can somebody tell me how come, I can't install Thunderbird 2.0 but only can find thunderbird 1.5 when I search for it?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i get these PM messages on undernet without permission
<Jucato> there might be a server setting to ingnore PM's... not really sure. you can ask in #konversation if there's a feature
<fdoving> Jucato: can probably use /ignore
<Jucato> fdoving: for PM's?
<BluesKaj> thx Jucato , din't know #knoversation existed :)
<fdoving> Jucato: i can do that in irssi, bitchx and epic, not sure about konversation.
<Jucato> yep. that's why I sent him to #konversation :)
<Jucato> I don't know either.. and as an op, I'm not allowed to /ignore (I think)
<BluesKaj> I would just like to be able to either refuse or accept a PM
<stdin> hey Jucato, did you know about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCOperators ?
<stdin> Jucato: heh, you must have, you're in it
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> not reading I presume :P
<stdin> it's funny what you can find from random clicks
<ardchoille> lol
<Brownout> stdin: the title is wrong, usually IRCops are server admins (staffers on freenode), "IRC Channel operators" or chanops is much better
<serge> bonjour
<stdin> Brownout: there's no spaces in wiki names, IRCOperators = IRC Operators  (and some freenode staff are ops on ubuntu channels)
<chequers> hi all, when trying to ./configure mplayer, I get messages like this: `Checking for kernel support of sse ... failed. It seems that your kernel does not correctly support sse. To use sse extensions in MPlayer, you have to upgrade/recompile your kernel!`
<chequers> I'm running gutsy gibbon beta, how can I update my kernel?
<Jucato> chequers: #ubuntu+1 please. but the latest kernel for gutsy is already 2.6.22-13
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stdin> and why are you compiling mplayer antway?
<chequers> ok, thanks
<Jucato> er.. didn't read the whole question :P
<Jucato> chequers: why do you need to compile mplayer?
<chequers> because I am compiling uncommitted patches into it
<ardchoille> I have found that lots of people search their sources and don't find some things. They don't realise there are two other major repos (multiverse and universe) that they can enable and find more apps. This is one reason why I felt that uni and multi should have been enabled by default in Fesity
<Brownout> I had problems playing dvds (-dvd-device option) with mplayer rc1, SVN solved
<stdin> chequers: then you should probably do "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer" to make sure you have all the build dependencies (and there are a lot of them)
<Jucato> ardchoille: actually they are since feisty
<Jucato> all repos since feisty are enabled by default, except for -backports
<chequers> stdin: that shouldn't affect this detection should it?
<Brownout> since it's a kernel issue...
<stdin> chequers: it definitely can
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, so they are.
<chequers> heh, easy solution
* chequers was using -386 kernel
<Jucato> what's sse? do you need it in mplayer?
<stdin> chequers: some header that may be required to detect a feature may not be installed
<chequers> it's a CPU instruction set, and it's highly required for non slow decoding
<Jucato> stdin:  the kernel might actually need to be recompiled I think...
<Brownout> SSE are vector opcodes, an evolution of MMX
<stdin> Jucato: for sse? seems odd
<chequers> apparently I should be using the -generic kernel, can I swap to this without needing to reinstall?
<Jucato> dunno actually
* chequers has a Turion x2
* Jucato doesn't know the appropriate config option for it. can't grep
<toxicfume> bazhang: hey, you around?
<bazhang> toxicfume: sure am! just a minute I'm in #ubuntu+1 be right back!
<toxicfume> bazhang: okay i'll be here :)
<bazhang> toxicfume: where were we? I forget...sorry..haha
<toxicfume> bazhang: basically both my wireless pci adaptors dont get detected after i install kubuntu :(
<toxicfume> now first i want to ask before we begin fixing it, should i put in both hte cards? or just one?
<bazhang> toxicfume: right, and they worked in the livecd right?
<toxicfume> bazhang: exactly
<toxicfume> yes
<bazhang> toxicfume: only one card should do it.
<toxicfume> and which one should i rather put in? the Linksys or the Netgear
<toxicfume> ?
<toxicfume> ie. which would work easier/better
<bazhang> toxicfume: well lets try the netgear first, no idea which will work better--this is for a desktop or a laptop?
<toxicfume> it;s a desktop, they're both PCI cards
<toxicfume> okay netgear is already installed and the machine is turned on, what do i do?:)
<Creationist> When running Compiz, how do I make the taskbar only show applications for the CURRENT desktop?
<bazhang> toxicfume: we doing this here or in pm?
<toxicfume> bazhang: anywhere you like
<fay_elf> Would love to c a real wifi setup
<fay_elf> I only know ndiswrapper
<toxicfume> bazhang: we can do it here so others can see it too incase they have the problem or have an input
<bazhang> toxicfume: okey dokey.
<sbucatino> ehm i have gutsy but exstra keys don t want work
<bazhang> toxicfume: open up a terminal, and type in the following command: sudo ifconfig then type your password.
<Hc\\> Hello, i managed to screw x, by installing wrong drivers for the graphic cards ( was going to put back from nvidias own to vesa). But i managed to take vga-drivers instead of vesa. And it lead to when i try to get x running it stops on "Reloading Postfix configuration". Anyone know howto reconfigure x?
<Hc\\> And, sorry for jumpy text
<toxicfume> bazhang: okay i typed it, but my wireless connection is not visible there
<bazhang> toxicfume: what did it say?  don't paste just paraphrase.
<toxicfume> bazhang: it gave me eth0, eth0:vlah and lo
<toxicfume> no wireless
<Creationist> When running Compiz, how do I make the taskbar only show applications for the CURRENT desktop?
<toxicfume> bazhang: btw i'm using 7.04
<bazhang> toxicfume: ok. now what about the command lspci?
<bazhang> toxicfume: that shouldn't matter..the cli stuff is pretty much the same for most of the releases.
<toxicfume> bazhang: i've looked at that command before..but again i tried and it disaplyed nothing about the wireless
<Daisuke_Laptop> if they changed the terminal commands every time there was a new release, no one would ever use it
<bazhang> true.
<bazhang> toxicfume--it should identify the card, though.
<toxicfume> sudo lspci
<toxicfume> that command?
<toxicfume> nothing about my wireless card :(
<kilrae> Creationist: pretty much, afaik, you don't, compiz and beryl use a different method of virtual desktops than kde
<toxicfume> what should i do?
<Creationist> kilrae: Does it work without Compiz, though?
<kilrae> there does exist a patch for the kde taskbar that should make it support viewports, but i've never tried it
<bazhang> toxicfume: okay, what about the command iwconfig
<kilrae> i believe in the taskbar settings there is an option to show only windows from the current desktop
<toxicfume> bazhang: it says no wireless connections (this is weird because my pci card is actually blinking it's green LED)
<kilrae> i don't have the taskbar enabled because, alas, i am using beryl and it shows all windows
<bazhang> toxicfume: okay, now lets try to get a dhclient--type the command sudo dhclient (card identifier here).
<toxicfume> whats the card identifier?
<bazhang> wlan0?
<toxicfume> bazhang: no, it doesn't exist
<toxicfume> there's only th0 and lo
<toxicfume> *eth0
<toxicfume> i think i should just take this netgear out and use the linksys?
<bazhang> toxicfume: eth0 should be wireless--do you have two listings for wireless under the command ifconfig?
<toxicfume> bazhang: i' pretty sure eth0 is the ethernet
<toxicfume> bazhang: yes there is eth0 (ETHERNET) and lo (LOCAL LOOPBACK)
<toxicfume> nothing else
<bazhang> how many listings? toxicfume
<toxicfume> those 2 listings
<bazhang> toxicfume: is there a way for you to configure the card manually?  go to knetworkmanager and choose configure manually
<toxicfume> bazhang: it's not even listed there
<bazhang> toxicfume: do you need to check administrator settings?
<toxicfume> bazhang: i doubt it :S this is really a very basic default installation
<OpenSorce> bazhang, hey bro...
<bazhang> OpenSorce: what's up!
<OpenSorce> bazhang, looking for stuff to try out :-)
<toxicfume> bazhang: if i just turn off the computer and switch to the linksys card, would it detect the card? or do i have to install a driver?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, out of the box Gutsy doesn't have make essentials does it?
<bazhang> toxicfume: well with no info on the card, I'm not sure how much I can help out--if you want to try and power down and then put int the other card, and see if that is recongnized with the commands listed in our previous discussion, then it's worht a shot--your call.
<toxicfume> bazhang: okay, i'llt ry that :)
<bazhang> OpenSorce: not sure about that one..
<jimmacdonald> I'm in a bit of a quandry, This is the situation. I have a Kubuntu lappy, and now an Ubuntu desktop. Yeah good for jim. Now here's the dilema, When I am at home I want my wireless network up and configured BEFORE X starts, the reasons for this are numerous, remote desktop logins and nfs mounts being the two large culprits, but I would like to NOT have to wait if that wireless network isn't seen. What I am thinking about doing is writing a
<jimmacdonald> script that does a iwlist -scan and greps for my wireless network then IF it finds it configure and run the nfs mounts. IF not die. Surely someone has already done this and if so what's the name of the program?
<atlfalcons866> is gutsy stable enough to be used now?
<jimmacdonald> atlfalcons866: I am running it now.. only unstable thing is the updates...
<bazhang> and the sound
* jimmacdonald 's sound is fine.
<fay_elf> Ndiswrapper {windows driver under linux) is very simple
<atlfalcons866> ok
<fay_elf> But you need a non-working listed wlan0
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<jimmacdonald> fay_elf: I have a good driver. not the problem. right now it configures (connects to ) the wlan network after I login.. I want it before I login so I can do a remote login from the desktop
<fay_elf> It'r good if only option
<s0undt3ch> is there a way to change which application is used as file-manager for the kde menu item "System Menu"
<s0undt3ch> ?
<toxicfume> bazhang: hey i just switched the netgear to a different PCI slot and rebooted and now it seems to work. But i doubt i can connect again because I tried earlier with the lvecd and it had trouble connecting to my WPA encrypted network, can you help me there? :)
<fay_elf> jim: i was just pointing out the option for toxicfume's
<jimmacdonald> ahh thought you were talking to me.
<fay_elf> prob
<bazhang> toxicfume: any way to un-encrypt it for this little test?
<OpenSorce> bazhang, do you know anything about the OEM Install option on the Alt disc?
<fay_elf> bazhang: the router (if you are using one yourself) might have a return to defaults button or a web browser interface you can use through your eth
<fay_elf> Sry to tnxicfume
<bazhang> OpenSorce: I saw that but not clear what it does--trying to live dangerously--or a specific goal in mind?
<toxicfume> bazhang: okay i removed the encryption and kubuntu successfully connects :)
<bazhang> fay_elf: right. thanks!
<bazhang> toxicfume: yippee!
<toxicfume> fay_elf: i got it working!!
<fay_elf> Forgive the typos, i'm on jmirc
<toxicfume> bazhang: now how do i get wpa encryption? :P
<bazhang> internets in da house!
<bazhang> uhoh spoke too soon..
<toxicfume> bazhang: yeeah :d
<atlfalcons866> how is linux more secure than windows
<BluesKaj> !Info security
<ubotu> Package security does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bazhang> toxicfume: this is one area that Feisty sadly lags in the Kubuntu side, a nice drop down menu that lets you choose wpa out of the box--you can go to network manager, sorry knetwork manager and see if it allows this, but I believe it only lets you choose wep.
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ardchoille> atlfalcons866: Read this: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<toxicfume> bazhang: exactly, there's only WEP, no WPA
<fay_elf> You must enable the gateway for encryption, so open your web browser, check out the manual and punch the browser interface address. This suggests you have a private router
<bazhang> thanks fay_elf!
<fay_elf> But the gateway might support x, client y - must have 1-1 support on hardware
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to remove intel ICH5 driver
<stamen> because it replaces my sound card
<stamen> my is SB live
<stamen> Creative
<fay_elf> I dont think there is need to remove, to select is
<stamen> yse but when I select from kmix
<stamen> to change it to SB card
<stamen> nothing happens, it is still no sound, and change is not made
<stamen> :(
<stamen> how to make it default again to be SB
<BluesKaj> stamen, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<BluesKaj> stamen, then in the konsole: sudo asoundconf list
<BluesKaj> stamen, after you find your soundcard : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<someguy> helllo everyone
<someguy> anyone know of a presentation remote that works with Kubuntu
<someguy> and OOo
<someguy> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/presentation_remote/devices/175&cl=us,en
<someguy> will that work on Kubuntu?
<stdin> someguy: there's no way of knowing unless you try it
<BluesKaj> someguy, do you mean like "powerpoint"
<BluesKaj> ?
<someguy> blueskaj - i want it to control the presentation in Open Office
<someguy> blueskaj - its a remote
<BluesKaj> right , gotcha
<someguy> but $80 is a bit steep
<someguy> =(
<someguy> maybe I should just use the arrow keys or page up/page down
<someguy> thats like free
<someguy> lol
<BluesKaj> :)
<someguy> but then I can't move during the presentation or bust a move or something
<someguy> lmao
<BluesKaj> dunno, I've never had to make presentations ...just used computer application programs to run lab equip , so i have absolutely no idea
<someguy> ok blueskaj no problem i am gonna try a few things
<someguy> ask around my lug
<informaticous> slt
<someguy> thanks blues
<informaticous> comment vous all
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> !fr | informaticous
<ubotu> informaticous: please see above
<informaticous> oui fr
<halycon> hey everyone
<OpenSorce> bazzieb, you still here?
<OpenSorce> oops
<carlos_> wenas
<stdin> carlos_: huh?
<adlisyakir> hye.. kubuntu 7.10 is already release or not?
<fay_elf> 18th
<stdin> when it is, the topic will say so
<someguy> hey blue
<adlisyakir> owh.. orait..
<someguy> BluesKaj >> just called Logitech and told them they need to support Ubuntu and Linux in general
<someguy> they were like what is Linux
<someguy> lmao
<adlisyakir> hye wat different between ubuntu and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> someguy, and what was their response ?
<adlisyakir> i think kubuntu look very nice other then ubuntu
<s0undt3ch> adlisyakir: ubuntu -> gnome | kubuntu -> kde
<adlisyakir> but, what the different function of both
<adlisyakir> owh
<BluesKaj> hehe, what's linux ... :)
<someguy> BluesKay >> they said they would note it and "look" into it
<someguy> lol
<BluesKaj> sure
<stdin> !flavors | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<someguy> they said it supports all the windoz os's like that good one there....  Windows me. lol
<adlisyakir> !gnome
<someguy> oh and the vista or disastre whatever its called
<adlisyakir> !kde
<s0undt3ch> anyone sucessfully run kde4 on gutsy?
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<someguy> sountech >. you live on the edge buddy
<stdin> s0undt3ch: beta2 is unusable
<BluesKaj> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<someguy> betas are welll.... betas
<s0undt3ch> someguy: yup, I tend to live on the edge, and sometime I screw myself :)
<someguy> lol
<BluesKaj> s0undt3ch, dunno , my attempts at kde 4 failed miserably :)
<someguy> s0unt3ch i hear you.  me 2
<s0undt3ch> when I upgrated from feisty to gutsy I screwed my self because I setup my sources as grumpy ;)
<BluesKaj> grumpy ?
<s0undt3ch> next development after gutsy I think
<fay_elf> Annoyed ;)
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<informaticous> il reste qlq
<informaticous> ???
<s0undt3ch> BluesKaj: that also works for kubuntu correct?
<jamili> how come i got grub loading error 21 when i installed kubuntu feisty to ide hdd :(
* s0undt3ch knows he still asks stupid questions :)
<jamili> "21 : Selected disk does not exist This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name
<jamili> refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the
<jamili> BIOS in the system."
<BluesKaj> s0undt3ch, this is kubuntu chat and support
<s0undt3ch> BluesKaj: but that was a ubuntu link, but ok, I got it, thanks
<adlisyakir> hye.. u think using ubuntu or kubuntu is the nice
<stdin> informaticous: demander dans #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jamili> does it have something to do with that i have jmicron's device handling?
<jamili> or something like that
<jamili> so when i start my comp bios doesn't load any devices (idemaster slave none) but jmicron's software shows them
<jamili> any help? :\
<s0undt3ch> is there a way to choose which file-manager gets used when using the toolbar button "system menu"?
<BluesKaj> s0undt3ch, the ubuntu and kubuntu use the same sources.list debs
<UserC> i have a question..
<UserC> how much more computer resources does kubuntu uses more then ubuntu?
<Chousuke> UserC: Why are you so convinced it uses more resources? :)
<stdin> UserC: it doesn't
<stdin> at all
<jamili> can someone help me? i got grub error 21 when i installed kubuntu (same appeared with ubuntu), does it have something to do with that i have some jmicron system recognising my devices?
<jamili> :p
<jim> I'm having trouble with the i686 SMP kernel(even though I'm on P4). one of two processors shows running at 100% with no load. If I linstall linux-386 does it mean I have to download a lot of packages again or are most of the packages in universe/multiverse compiled for 386?
<jamili> should i update my BIOS?
<Chousuke> Well, it depends on so many variables that the only truthful answer you can give is "I don't know"
<stdin> jim: you don't have to download any packages again, just the kernel packages
<jim> ok thanks :) while I'm here does any have any idea why sometimes a cpu would jump to 100% with no load on it?
<UserC> jim it jumps for a long time? or joust for a moment?
<jim> no it jumps and stays till I reboot. Even with no other programs running.
<UserC> strange.. i dunno it never happened to me..
<jim> It was happening more frequently in Fedora but still in Kubuntu
<stdin> you should think about upgrading to feisty or gutsy, a newer kernel may work better
<NickPresta> jim, it's a long shot, but run some variation of `top` (or top itself) and watch for whatever is eating up 100% of your CPU. I had apt-index-watcher doing that to me for a while before I fixed it.
<jim> NickPresta: htop shows nothing eating cpu , hghest usage is about 7% usually in list of processes but cpu 1 in SMP shos 100%
<jim> Guess I'll try 386 kernel and see if that helps. maybe a bug in the SMP kernel
<toxicfume> does anyone here use LinuxMCE? I want to know if the Radeon 9800 Pro is a good card for it?
<stuq> can someone point me to a how-to on simple file sharing on a local network with kde?
<stuq> i'm trying all sorts of things, but nothing seems to work
<stuq> done the properties..sharing thing
<stuq> the web-server applet thing works
<stuq> samba sharing doesn't
<stuq> nfs sharing doesn't either
<Daisuke_Ido> stuq: multiple linux machines?
<stuq> yes
<BluesKaj> stuq, samba should work
<stuq> one feisty, one gutsy
<stuq> should
<Daisuke_Ido> if samba and nfs aren't working, you messed up somewhere
<stuq> i have a freenas server on the network doing samba find
<stuq> fine
<Daisuke_Ido> i have a feisty desktop sharing directories to a gutsy laptop (and windows laptop) with nfs perfectly
<stuq> must be messing up  something obvious
<stuq> shouldn't be this hard
<combinio> is there any program to edit PDF files ? :}
<stuq> Daisuke_Ido: you remember if you installed any extra networking components?
<toxicfume> does anyone here use LinuxMCE? I want to know if the Radeon 9800 Pro is a good card for it?
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...
<stuq> or were they 'vanilla' installs?
<Daisuke_Ido> portmap
<Daisuke_Ido> but that was installed with the nfs client
<BluesKaj> !patience | toxicfume
<ubotu> toxicfume: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> !linuxMCE
<opensorce_> hah! and here I thought ubuntu had it's own server and all :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<combinio> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure the shares are: /share 1.1.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<opensorce_> baz, buddy!
<stuq> BluesKaj: have you used linuxMCE?
<Daisuke_Ido> where 1.1.1.1 is the ip range you want allowed
<opensorce_> oh great no nick complete in Konversation
<stuq> i was looking at it myself
<BluesKaj> stuq, no
<Daisuke_Ido> usually something like 192.168.1.1/24
<stuq> looks pretty slick
<Daisuke_Ido> opensorce_: yes there is
<Daisuke_Ido> opensorce_: just did it :D
<Daisuke_Ido> use tab
<opensorce_> dais: I sorta meant I haven't set it up yet
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have to set it up if you want to use the comma as a nick completion character :)
<BluesKaj> stuq, I use tvtime with a capture card , fed from a sat receiver using composite video and analog audio
<opensorce_> I wanna use xchat.....but of course it doesn't come with 7.10b...
<BluesKaj> opensorce , xchat is available in the repos
<stuq> BluesKaj:  we haven't had a tv in the house since '81, but now that we're remodeling, we want to put something nice in the new living room
<OpenSorce> BluesKaj, then why doesn't apt-get install xchat work?
<stuq> OpenSorce: check your repositories, you might not have the right ones enabled
<BluesKaj> OpenSorce , sorry i think you're right , it'll break pkges according to adept
<opensorce_> I just really want my wlan card to work.....not so worried abotu xchat atm
<noname_> hello, can anybody plz tell me how can I get desktop items to line up automatically by the right side of the screen?
<djudd> hey guys, when i click on an link in konqueror that is an irc link, i get an error message that says the irc protocol isn't recognized.  is there a way to setup konqueror so that konversation launches when i click on an irc link?
<opensorce_> I have the ubuntu box running through my mac atm....but it would be great if it worked as well as it did in 6.06
<BluesKaj> opensorce, I got xchat to install with synaptic, but you gotta have the repos in your sources.list that hold that package. Check source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | OpenSorce
<ubotu> OpenSorce: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<seezer> djudd: go to settings>configure konqueror>file associations
<seezer> djudd: and add a new type to group "uri" called irc
<reinformaticous> slt
<reinformaticous> re"
<NickPresta> reinformaticous, ?
<reinformaticous> oui c'est informaticous
<djudd> seezer: thank you
<NickPresta> !fr | reinformaticous
<ubotu> reinformaticous: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<seezer> djudd: you're welcome
<ubuntu> hello
<stuq> Daisuke_Ido: I got it, nfs works fine, I was just being dumb, as usual ;-)
<jamili> is there any way i could get grub workign with jmicron device loader?
<mafe> Hola
<mafe> que es?
<mafe> HOoola
<mafe> Hola
<mafe> Como e sesto?
<stuq> man, kdar is *nice*
<mafe> alguien??
<mafe> Hello
<stuq> i hope the author updates the package
* stuq sends him a note...
<mafe> I don't speak english very well
<funkyfish70> Hey everyone
<funkyfish70> I cant figure out how to mount my NTFS drive so that I can access it
<mafe> Espaol
<NickPresta> !es | mafe
<ubotu> mafe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> !ntfs | funkyfish70
<ubotu> funkyfish70: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jager> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<funkyfish70> ok thanks
<funkyfish70> I did manage to get one drive mounted but my external HD cannot mount for some reason
<funkyfish70> ill keep trying
<funkyfish70> I just read that document
<funkyfish70> ill give it a shot again though
<jamili> is there any way i could get grub workign with jmicron device loader?
<CPrompt^> anyone program apps with linux?  c++?
<stdin> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> a quick Konversation question: I set it to connect on opening, and it opened this really ugly huge window that hides the main window and won't go away--any way to reset it not to connect automatically?
<CPrompt^> alright...point taken.  What IDE do you use to program in?  Qt?  Is it Qt3 or Qt4?
<stdin> bazhang: #konversation is the best place to ask
<dio> ciao a tutti!
<bazhang> stdin: thanks! you da man!
<dio> hi to anyone!!
<TunaTom> hi dio.
<stdin> CPrompt^: Qt3 is for KDE3.x an Qt4 is used in KDE4, both can be used separately tho. Kdevelop is a good IDE for KDE
<dio> hi tom
<dio> are u fine?
<emilsedgh> and, QT is not an IDE :)
<stdin> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<TunaTom> sure, thanks. How are you?
<CPrompt^> emilsedgh : close enough ;)
<CPrompt^> stdin : I guess C++ is the language of choice for most linux apps?  at lest for GUI related apps?
<dio> fine! thanx
<stdin> CPrompt^: well, it is for KDE
<dio> can i tell you a question about kubuntu?
<stdin> CPrompt^: gnome actually uses a lot of C apps
<emilsedgh> CPrompt^: currenlty whole KDE apps are written in KDE and most of the Gnome apps are in C, but Python applications are rapidly growing
<CPrompt^> stdin : cool.  I'm more of a KDE guy but it's been a while since i've messed with C++.
<rt_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> CPrompt^: but that's because GTK+ is written in C and Qt is written in C++
<TunaTom> dio: sure. But you don't have to ask me if ou can ask. Just ask: I have no privileges here whatever.
<dio> well, i will be polite!!
<BluesKaj> !ask | dio
<ubotu> dio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dio> thank you very much!!
<dio> lol
<dio> so
<CPrompt^> emilsedgh : I do like python but haven't found something I like to build GUI's out of yet.  Haven't really looked into it much and I just started messing with PYthon a few days ago  LOL
<dio> my question....
<dio> How can I apply different Themes on my KDE?
<emilsedgh> CPrompt^: you could create GUI's with KDE
<TunaTom> dio: that's not too hard.
<dio> yeah, but i'm a noob
<CPrompt^> emilsedgh : not sure what you mean.
<TunaTom> Open up your systemsettings.
<stdin> CPrompt^: there is a python -> Qt binding, PyQt. the system settings application for instance uses that
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<BluesKaj> dio, system settings /appearance
<emilsedgh> dio: a Theme is seperated in a few things: Icons, Colors, Widget Style, Window Decoration, look at kde-look.org
<emilsedgh> how nice is ubotu, right stdin? :P
<dio> oh, ok!!
<CPrompt^> stdin : i'll take a look into that.  thanks
<stdin> yeah, ubotu knows all :p
<TunaTom> dio: found what you wanted?
<dio> so, if I set the sam theme 4 icon, Widget, etc....it will work like a winzozz theme!
<dio> Yeah, thom, but I have got another question!!
<TunaTom> dio: go ahead.
<dio> ok, i'll go straight
<TunaTom> THE TENSION
<TunaTom> sorry
<stdin> CPrompt^: #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-devel are good places to ask about development, as well as #kde-devel . #ubuntu-motu is a good place to ask about learning to make debian packages.
<dio> i've installed Beryl, but when I use it as the Window Application Manager, it hides the bar with the name of the program -including the close, minimize and tray icon.
<CPrompt^> stdin : good stuff.  I'll bookmark those chanels
<TunaTom> dio: perhaps beryl doesn't run at all?
<TunaTom> If you start it, it tries to replace the normal window manager.
<stdin> you need to install emerald and/or aquamarine with beryl too
<TunaTom> So first the title bar (and other stuff) is removed
<TunaTom> Afterwards it might find out it couldn't start and leave you without window manager at all.
<dio> nono
<TunaTom> At least that was my first compiz experience.
<TunaTom> dio: no?
<bazhang> stdin: thanks for the tip--problem solved--conflict with 3D effects with a workaround. Cheers!
<dio> i've installed emerald
<dio> and Beryl runs very well
<dio> (I can see it's cube and all it's graphic effects)
<dio> but i still can't see those damn buttons!
<TunaTom> perhaps one has to activate the decorations in the compiz config settings manager? Dunno, I'm no compiz guy.
<dio> i haven't got compiz
<TunaTom> ?
<informaticous> hello
<dio> Hi info
<TunaTom> dio: I doubt that.
<informaticous> stl
<dio> what is compiz?
<informaticous> comment tu va
<aggelos> hallo!
<stdin> !fr > informaticous
<dio> tres bien, merc
<TunaTom> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dio> but we aren't french!!
<aggelos> i recently upgraded to ubuntu gusty gibbon
<dio> what is compizzzz??
<TunaTom> wow, I can do ubotu, too
<stdin> aggelos: #ubuntu+1 (see the topic)
<TunaTom> dio: see what ubotu says:
<TunaTom> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aggelos> everything seems fine but i want to know how to enable the xgl / compiz / beryl stuff
<TunaTom> aggelos: join dio and read what ubotu wrote.
<stdin> TunaTom: you can put the nickname after the command to get ubotu to say it to that person, like...
<stdin> !bot | TunaTom
<ubotu> TunaTom: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soa2ii> Hi there... I have been here yesterday and told my prooblems with my keyboard and that kaffeine isn'zt starting (I think because of my dvd device...) I found this in the system log:
<soa2ii> [  359.150837]  hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<soa2ii> [  359.150843]  hdc: packet command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<soa2ii> [  359.150846]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<stdin> soa2ii: use the pastebin
<soa2ii> and so on... does anyone knows smth about that?
<soa2ii> fine
<stdin> soa2ii: you can then just point us to the link after
<soa2ii> http://rafb.net/p/PHD72L26.html
<soa2ii> I do not have those Problems with Knoppix or Gentoo... so I do not really know wheter my hardware is weird or just Kubuntu...
<soa2ii> The error is not reproducable either
<TunaTom> Perhaps the dma mode is set too optimistic for older hardware?
<soa2ii> TunaTom: Hm... how do i check this?
<soa2ii> And I think my dvd is not that old...
<soa2ii> I think I'll try Knoppix once again...
<TunaTom> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<soa2ii> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<soa2ii> /dev/hdc:
<soa2ii>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<soa2ii> I'll try Knoppix--- brb
<TunaTom> soa2ii: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdc
<soa2ii> mom
<TunaTom> soa2ii: okay, forget it
<soa2ii> TunaTom: http://rafb.net/p/x2F5Pw81.html
<TunaTom> soa2ii: Look pretts normal. Do you only have that problem when playing a DVD?
<TunaTom> s/pretts/pretty/
<soa2ii> no... even if the dvds empty
<soa2ii> and it is not every time... i just worked with kubuntu again for a week or so... and then suddenly the problem came back...
<TunaTom> Sounds more like a de-adjusted hardware. But on the other hand I heard about similar problems when using the wrong region code
<soa2ii> Hm... I'll try knoppix once again...
<soa2ii> brb
<giorgos> hello together. I have a questio regards printerconfiguration. I use a rooter with printer port. At this ports an USB printer is connectet. How I can now congigure linux to work with that printer. At the moment my configration is as lpd://ip-adress/lpUSB0 but it doesnt work. Have anyone an idea?
<giorgos> no one any ideas?
<BluesKaj> giorgos, do you have another pc which the printer is connected to
<giorgos> yes my windows PC are working fine with it
<uga> BluesKaj: my understanding is that the router works as a printer server
<giorgos> yes
<soa2ii> TunaTom: Hm... with knoppix everything is fine... with Kubuntu not...
<uga> giorgos: I think he meant if there's a pc directly (usb) connected to it
<uga> which I assume it's not
<soa2ii> I think it's a Kubuntu error... but I don't know where...
<giorgos> no
<TunaTom> soa2ii: I found some more hints.
<TunaTom> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/009095.html
<giorgos> no the usb printer is conectet to my router dierectly
<BluesKaj> ok, giorgos have you run the printer wizard in system settings ?
<uga> giorgos: it looks nice, but I've never seen such a setup, sorry
<uga> the router must just pass raw data over to the usb
<TunaTom> This thread indicates, that it might either be a faulty media or dma being turned on when it shouldnt.
<BluesKaj> me neither usually the printer is connected to the pc using usb
<giorgos> yes BluesKaj i have it.
<uga> BluesKaj: well, it's the same thing. The router is a small pc
<uga> giorgos: ?
<soa2ii> TunaTom: Hm... so the Kubuntu Kernel is the problem? The DVD are all fine...
<giorgos> i was able to install it as LPDconfiguration
<giorgos> yes una?
<giorgos> uga sorry
<TunaTom> soa2ii: Perhaps you can just try to disable dma for the drive?
<BluesKaj> lets not argue semantics , we have to configure his printer so it works on both the windows and linux pcs
<soa2ii> TunaTom: And this does not explain my keyboard problems
<giorgos> what do you mean with such a setup?
<giorgos> uga?
<TunaTom> soa2ii: Keyboard?
<uga> giorgos: nothing. I believe you just said that the pc is usb connected to the printer?
<BluesKaj> giorgos, most printers are connected to the windows pc , the linux pc finds the printer server on the windows pc
<giorgos> no :-) i mean the the printer is conectet to my router with usb
<soa2ii> TunaTom: Yes... the keyboard repeats somtetimes a char just pressed once and reacts VERY slowly...
<TunaTom> soa2ii: Sorry can't help with that one.
<soa2ii> This error appears just (I'm not 100% sure) with the dvd error together
<TunaTom> soa2ii: Disabling dma is very easy and not dangerous.
<biopod> !bravia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bravia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biopod> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TunaTom> soa2ii: enter sudo hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc
<stdin> !resolution | biopod
<ubotu> biopod: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<giorgos> ok. I thik we missudertand. So again: my printer is connectet to my router on a USB port. No i try to conect to that printer from linux. But i dont know how.
<biopod> stdin thanks.
<soa2ii> TunaTom: had no effect...
<giorgos> Windows can manage this.
<uga>                      uhm... fromnow on I  can't   respond    fo rm                            my   writings here...
<TunaTom> soa2ii: Sorry then, but I can't help any more.
<soa2ii> TunaTom: I'll try the gutsy kernel... i hope this will be fine...
<TunaTom> uga: lol
<uga>         my 1.5 yr old nep hew isone of the           yo        un gest           kubvungggggggggggtugggggggg                     utgsyuserhsy               =)
<Chousuke> okay
<TunaTom> uga: Wow, that surely looks impressive!
<stdin> giorgos: have you tried adding it yet, via System Settings > Printers, Add > Printer/Class and choosing "Remote LPD Queue" ?
<TunaTom> soa2ii: If you are not an experienced linux user,
<Chousuke> kubvungtug is it now
<TunaTom> you should consider waiting till it is released.
<giorgos> yes i did ti stdin. It is still my configuraton now but whe i sent a prinjob no job comes out
<giorgos> maybe i have mistakes in my configuration
<soa2ii> TunaTom: I thought so...
<TunaTom> soa2ii: It's only a few days left.
<dhq_> i want to make my own os linux are there steps anywhere
<TunaTom> dhq_: Yes, try linux from scratch!
<giorgos> i have configured as lpd://ip-adress/lpUSB0 is that correct?
<dhq_> TunaTom, well do the have all documentation
<soa2ii> TunaTom: maybe i'll just dist-upgrade right now... the system isn't anything worth.... :/
<TunaTom> soa2ii: okay, perhaps you're one happy user and nothing will break till the release. I'm running gutsy since two weeks now.
<soa2ii> and?
<TunaTom> soa2ii: No breaks. (Apart from binary nvidia)
<TunaTom> dhq_: If you _have_ all documentation, what's the point in asking if there are any steps?
<eddy> hola
<gerry_> anyone running xen?
<TunaTom> eddy: carinho
<TunaTom> (?)
<dhq_> TunaTom, well do they have all documentation ---my mistake
<TunaTom> dhq_: have a look at http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/ .
<TunaTom> That _really_ gets ou on your way to your own linux os!
<TunaTom> s/ou/you/
<soa2ii> TunaTom: Don't you think LFS is a little to hardcore? :P
<cloakable> no :P
<cloakable> I'd reccomend LFS to anyone who wants to REALLY learn Linux :P
<uga> heh, back =)
<uga> scary what a kid can do on a linux desktop, when given a keyboard :P
<TunaTom> soa2ii: He asked for steps on how to make his own Linux os.
<uga> you gotta hate shortcuts
<TunaTom> uga: ouch
<soa2ii> TunaTom: Hm ok... maybe a ubuntu command line install is what he want :D
<TunaTom> oops
<soa2ii> LFS is just if you got nothing else to do... I think gentoo is quite hard and maybe a stage1 install is the best for an "own" linux...
<uga> giorgos: what's the router's name?
<uga> so that I could digg a bit more of info
<biopod> after giving up from the ATI radeon x1600, i've decided to go buy me an nvidia card tomorw. anyone wants to reccomend me any?
<biopod> all I require from it is that it will have DVI out
<biopod> something that works right out of the box, please.
<BluesKaj> biopod, what were you trying to do on the x1600?
<biopod> just about every single method that was described in the forums.
<BluesKaj> biopod , that's not an anbswer
<biopod> compiling, runing the auto installer from ATI,
<TunaTom> biopod: I have a GeForce 6200. Must be one of the cheapest and low-profile GPU that can run compiz.
<informaticous> salut
<BluesKaj> biopod , which driver?
<biopod> 8.4 wasnt it?
<biopod> not sure anymore.
<biopod> did you get it to run?
<BluesKaj> biopod, 8.41.7 or 8.40.4 ?
<informaticous> coi
<biopod> 8.40.4
<TunaTom> informaticous: hello again
<bazhang> informaticous: question?
<BluesKaj> biopod, I have the 8.41.7 running 3d and DRI on a X200G onboard
<biopod> BluesKaj: I should try it with the 8.41.7 as well...
<BluesKaj> ok, biopod , make sure you unib=nstall the generic driver first
<BluesKaj> erruninstall
<biopod> BluesKaj: ok man. i'll sure give it another go.
<BluesKaj> biopod, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4-inst.html
<BluesKaj> biopod, then this : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<markgreene_> Hey guys. Have any of you expereince problems connecting to google talk with Kopete?
<hoens> does anyone know why i get the following error when starting inkscape? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39981/
<biopod> thank BluesKaj i'll update soon on any success/faliure
<uga> hoens: sounds ike you're running it as root?
<uga> I'd say it's trying to acess the X server
<hoens> I'm not running it as root
<TunaTom> hoens: That's only the wacom devices in the xorg.conf. You can ignore that.
<hoens> TunaTom: ah ok
<hoens> TunaTom: can I/should I disable it in the xorg.conf?
<uga> hoens: oh, but then inkscape starts up?
<uga> hoens: yes, you can disable those
<hoens> uga: yeah
<hoens> ah ok
<uga> just comment them out
<hoens> thanks
<modestymaster> Question regarding Fiesty's flash plugin for 64 bit firefox:
<modestymaster> I've followed all of the steps outlined in the 'AddOnApplcations' wiki page, right up to the last step, "Load the module as an automatic service:"
<modestymaster> That references the path "System > Preferences > Sessions-->New".  I'm assuming that that is a KMenu path.  I have no such path and furthermore don't see an obvious way to find it.
<modestymaster> Can someone please direct me?
<TunaTom> modestymaster: I don't know what that path means, but obviously the ndiswrapper-command must be executed at each boot.
<modestymaster> thanks tunatom.  I just added a line to rc.local
<TunaTom> modestymaster: That's what I was about to say...
<modestymaster> good times
<usser> hello is kblueplugd kde bluetooth daemon?
<TunaTom> usser: apparently it comes from the package kdebluetooth, so yes, it probably is the kde bluetooth daemon.
<jthomas> hey has an update to HAL or something recently happened?  All of the computers which I administer have lost their USB drives :(  This has always been the cause in the past.
<usser> TunaTom: im never planning on using it but i could not find any place to turn it off
<TunaTom> usser: If you don't want bluetooth, try to remove kdebluetooth.
<Alloos2> Hi guys, my internet connection used to be fine, recently it disconnect every now and then for around one minute and then connect again, where can I check for whats wrong?
<usser> TunaTom: ok, i'll do
<usser> Alloos2: first off check all the wires, then your adsl/cable modem
<usser> Alloos2: i had a couple cases in my practice where adsl modems just kept rebooting so there were no inet for a minute or so
<Alloos2> usser: did, all is fine, I think it has something to do with the configuration, Iam guessing that the connection is timing out somehow
<usser> Alloos2: timing out eh
<usser> Alloos2: is it a wired one?
<usser> Alloos2: well, creating a simple ping script comes to mind ))
<usser> #!/bin/sh
<usser> ping google.com
<ScorpKing> routers usually have a 'keep alive' option.
<feierfox> how to create hashes from a file to compare it with an pother file?
<Alloos2> yes its wired connection
<usser> feierfox: md5
<feierfox> yes
<feierfox> an how to use?
<Alloos2> usser: it pings normally, simply because iam connecting to internet now
<usser> Alloos2: no i mean keep the script running all the time see if it times out
<Alloos2> I dont think its wise idea
<Alloos2> :)
<usser> Alloos2: its not )
<feierfox> how to create md5 checksums?
<usser> feierfox: i think md5 filename does that
<leon_romain> md5sum filename>
<usser> md5sum yea
<leon_romain> md5sum filename > filename.md5
<RobM05x> Is it better to use 6.06 or download 7.04?
<leon_romain> it creates a file named filename.md5
<hsystem-x> its better to download 7.04, more features.. more improvements.
<leon_romain> iand it contains the md5sum and the filename.
<RobM05x> when does the new version of Kubuntu come out?
<leon_romain> to check it you use md5sum -c filename.md5
<usser> RobM05x: oct 18th
<hsystem-x> well there is a BETA version of the Gutsy Gibbon already
<RobM05x> How much difference is the beta going to be from the stable?
<hsystem-x> you can check when it will be realeased as final version in ubuntu.com
<feierfox> ok no he is calculating
<BluesKaj> 10 days for the final release
<usser> RobM05x: i dont think i'll be much different now
<leon_romain> Who can't hardly wait another ten days for the official release?
<BluesKaj> Oct 18
<usser> RobM05x: the updates coming out are bug fixes
<leon_romain> feierfox: how big is your file?
<RobM05x> ok thx
<feierfox> 700MB
<leon_romain> cd iso?
<hsystem-x> #amarok
<feierfox> no AVI
<leon_romain> that might take a while
<feierfox> i want to compare, because K3B doesn't compare the burned files anymore :(((
<hsystem-x> #kubuntu-offtopic
<RobM05x> This is the fastest computer I've ever put Kubuntu on.. ATI Radeon 1300 512mb, with 2GB of ram, 3.0 GHz processor... everything is so fast
<usser> RobM05x: wow
<feierfox> or i just trust K3B :(
<hsystem-x> video memory 512 Nice XD.
<feierfox> that it did a good job
<Doobeh> Is there a place to change the keyboard layout in the GUI?
<Doobeh> Sorry-- found it
<BluesKaj> Doobeh, system settings/keyboard & mouse
<stdin> I'd think Regional & Language
<BluesKaj> stdin, yer right , but why,doesn't make sense to me :)
<stdin> because it has to do with the region and language probably :p
<stdin> it'd be nice if it was in both, but duplicates aren't nice
<stdin> !away > deviance|away
<deviance|away> (sorry)
<RobM05x> What is a good download manager for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> what browser ?
<Doobeh> Okay, next big question--  I've played around with the ndiswrapper and finally got my wireless card working (I can see it in ifconfig/iwconfig and scan from the command line)
<RobM05x> Me? Firefox
<Doobeh> but I'd like to add it to the KnetworkManager program
<NickPresta> RobM05x, kget is sufficient, I think
<Doobeh> but it doesn't seem to allow me to do so-- anyone know a howto that might help?
<Doobeh> Then I just need to get the resolution up and I'm all golden :)
<BluesKaj> naptime , BBL
<NickPresta> RobM05x, since you mentioned you're using Firefox, DownloadThemAll is a good manager too
<feierfox> soon my HD will die
<feierfox> it sounds like "clickclackclickclickclackclick*
<feierfox> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> DownThemAll!
<frank_> I have a Laptop (Lenovo 3000 n100) which is running Kubuntu Feisty. I have connected a extra monitor (A 19" LCD monitor) through the VGA-connection. I am only able do see the same picture on both monitors. I want to run "dual monitors" Like i was doing in Windows XP. Is this possible/and how can I do this in Ubuntu?
<frank_> It is a intel video card
<RobM05x> It's possible, I did it at one time.. Forget how though
<leon_romain> Option Clone Off
<leon_romain> Option Xinerama On
<frank_> sure that will work with my video card leon_romain?
<leon_romain> No, I am not sure about your Intel card.
<leon_romain> I have done it with an NVIDIA card with the nv driver.
<frank_> yea, nv is a different story
<leon_romain> True
<leon_romain> Twinview on the nvidia driver works smoother
<feierfox> yeah!!
<feierfox> the md5 hashes are exactly the same
<feierfox> thanks for helping me!
<feierfox> :)
<feierfox> whoohooo \o/
<leon_romain> Way back I used an old nvidia card and an ATI+voodoo card and I managed to get it working with Xinerama
<leon_romain> feierfox: Great
<ubuntu> hello.
<ScorpKing> hey ubuntu
<ubuntu> some1 can tell me why i cant format my disk with ext3? i can only choose ext2, fat16 fat 32 and swap
<ScorpKing> from the installer?
<ubuntu> ScorpKing: any ides dude?
<ubuntu> no from qtparted
<ScorpKing> ^^
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: do you get the option? is the option greyed out?
<ubuntu> i dont get it at all
<ubuntu> no ext3 at all
<nosrednaekim> humm
<ScorpKing> ubuntu, use cli
<frojnd> hello there I have a SERIOUS PROBLEM: when I started safe mode: 52.592777 soft lockop detected on CPU#0!  What is this? how can I get rid of this problem anyone?? thanx
<ubuntu> my prob is  i got my data backep up on my / and wanted to copy to new home ext3 partitions but cant cause only ext2 is avaliable
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: is it a laptop?
<frojnd> nosrednaekim: Nop, it's a box
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: get the gparted cd.
<ScorpKing> frojnd: make it ext2 and change it to ext3 from command line
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: hmm I always fixed errors like that on my laptop with pulling the battery out
<NickPresta> heh. <3 Python
<NickPresta> oh jeeuze. Wrong channel. Forgive me
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: I do too :)
<frojnd> ScorpKing: I don't understand... ur saying that I must format all my data on (I don't know which disk) and make it ext2 ?
<WCTracker> format is such a strong word
<ScorpKing> frojnd: you have ext2 available right? use it and change it after qtparted exit
<frojnd> ScorpKing: Yes I have ext2 available, I just don't understand what ur saying. Sorry for me being such a newbie but when I heard make it ext2 I think that I must format it into ext2...
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> <ubuntu> some1 can tell me why i cant format my disk with ext3? <-- use ext2 instead.
<frojnd> ScorpKing: oh, and my partitions are ext3...
<jthomas> can anyone tell me how to connect to a friend's machine and see her kubuntu desktop from my debian desktop?  all of the VNC apps seem to give me my *own* desktop when i log in, nothing at all like what she is seeing.  We need to *share* the same desktop, mouse, etc. and see the same problems and solutions on the same screen...
<ScorpKing> frojnd: ok, i'm lost. explain the whole thing again. :)
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: U think you have to exprt to her display or something..
<nosrednaekim> *I
<jthomas> how?
<jthomas> export it to my display?  will she then not be able to see it?
<frojnd> ScorpKing: for some reason my ubuntu won't start... so I restart it and run safe mode... it stoped with an error: 52.592777 soft lockop detected on CPU#0! and it was there just waiting, so I restart computer again, and start normal mode. This time ubuntu successfuly loaded but not for long. next time I restart it was problem the same...
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: that is definately a BIOS/hardware problem
<frojnd> nosrednaekim: a bios? when I start XP it boots normal...
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: XP is a bit more tolerant of BIOS problems
<jthomas> frojnd: did you lose power or something to maybe corrupt the data on the hard drive?  not power it down correctly?
<ScorpKing> frojnd: so what's the plan with the disks?
<frojnd> nosrednaekim: so there is a mistake or error... even in if I boot XP.. but what problem of what hardware? disks?
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: its the CPU or BIOS possibly memory
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: try running a memory test
<frojnd> nosrednaekim: what could be the worst case scenario
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: no telling... new CPU.. new motherboard
<ScorpKing> frojnd: it could be other hardware as well.
<jthomas> worst case scenario?  lost data of course.
<ubuntu> ScorpKing: any ideas about that ext3 prob? i dont know what to do :/
<jthomas> frojnd: can you boot into a Live CD?
<ScorpKing> frojnd: i don't understand what you want to do with ext3. :(
<hotknivez_> wazzup yall
<ubuntu> frojnd:  what prob u have?
<jthomas> ubuntu is your disk old
<ScorpKing> frojnd: google for - soft lockup detected on CPU#0! - there's a few interesting links. no solutions tho
<frojnd> ubuntu: BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<jthomas> the disk without ext3 option?
<pillowpants> does anyone here do any gaming on kubuntu?
<frojnd> ubuntu: I just installed my wireless pci card, maybe this is the reason..
<jthomas> frojnd: yes it could give stopping errors possibly, can you take it out and try again?
<ubuntu> jthomas: it not an old disk but its not SATA :/
<ubuntu> jthomas: but i had it formated as ext3
<frojnd> ScorpKing: em... u told me someth. about making ext2 :)
<jthomas> always undo anything that results in an error, to help narrow down the problem
<ScorpKing> pillowpants: cedega works ok they say. :P
<frojnd> jthomas: I can take it out, but I really need internet :)
<jthomas> frojnd: more than the hardware to get you there?
<ScorpKing> frojnd: yes. make it ext2 first
<jthomas> you can always put it back in
<jthomas> frojnd: making it EXT2 *will* destroy any exdisting data!
<ubuntu> can i convernt ext2 to ext3 without data loss? :P
<frojnd> jthomas: I know this, that's why I don't understand why ScorpKing is telling me this..
<ScorpKing> frojnd: do you want to create a new ext3 partition?
<ubuntu> convert*
<frojnd> ScorpKing: no... :)
<ScorpKing> oh i see. lol
<frojnd> ScorpKing: I have BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! THIS problem, after putin in a pci wireless card
<uga> ubuntu: yes, you can
<uga> ubuntu: ext3 is ext2 with journaling enabled
<ubuntu> uga: but if i will have home as ext2
<ubuntu> and later convert it to ext3 will those data stay there after convert?
<uga> data stays. You don't need to mkfs
<uga> tune2fs -j /dev/sdafoo
<frojnd> jthomas: I've also put rt61 and rt61pci to a blacklist so computer isn't freezing anymore.
<uga> -j enables journaling iirc
<ubuntu> uga: well
<ubuntu> uga: if i format  it as ext3 i will need to use live cd for that right?
<uga> ubuntu: you don't format it
<ScorpKing> frojnd: lmao! looks like it's bedtime for me again. i was talking to ubuntu. hahahaha
<uga> ubuntu: you just tune it to enable journaling
<uga> ubuntu: ext2 format is same as ext3
<uga> ext3 == ext2 with journaling enabled
<frojnd> jthomas: I've put this cause this was the instruction to make work this pci wireless card:  Linksys
<frojnd> WMP54G
<frojnd> ScorpKing: not a problem..
<jthomas> ok but frojnd the freeze only happened after you installed the card, yes?
<ubuntu> i am on live cd now so if i format it as ext2 use tune2fs -j it will be ext3 a'ght?
<uga> yes
<uga> some site suggests tune2fs -c 0 -i 30 -j /dev/hda1
<jthomas> frojnd: did you knock something loose inside of the computer?  a cable or other card or memory?
<ScorpKing> ty uga. :) i got lost. :)
<uga> that's for number of mounts before checking, etc
<uga> ScorpKing: np
<ubuntu> uga: so what should i use then lol?
* ScorpKing need strong coffee...
<uga> ubuntu: that option sounds sane
<uga> ubuntu: it's telling the OS how often to check the filesystem for errors
<ubuntu> uga: so tune2fs -j /dev/partition is enough right?
<uga> ubuntu: "Adjust -c and -i according to local policy: -c means check every N mounts; 0 disables it, and it's kind of irrelevant in a datacenter environment. -i means check every N days, here, at the next reboot if 30 days have gone by. One or the other of these should be positive; otherwise fsck will never get run."
<uga> so he's enabling a filesystem check every 30 days
<ubuntu> ah
<uga> ubuntu: yes, that's enough. He's just enabling filesystemchecks in a logical manner
<ubuntu> uga: its better to allow that system check?
<uga> ubuntu: I was checking it here http://www.math.ucla.edu/~jimc/documents/convert2ext3.html
<uga> ubuntu: not sure what's the default ubuntu policy. But yes, it sounds sane.
<ubuntu> uga: but why i have to do this when lastly i was installing kubuntu i could format it as ext3 w/o any probs? =/
<uga> ubuntu: ah, no idea. I missed the origin of the conversation
<RobM05x> how big is the upgrade MB wise to go from 7.04 to 7.10?
<uga> I dont' know why you got it installed on ext2
<uga> anyone knows how to read parameters set previously with tune2fs?
<Schuenemann> heya
<Schuenemann> why is kubuntu a dvd now?
<uga> Schuenemann: you have installer CDs
<uga> no need for DVD
<Schuenemann> for gutsy?
<uga> gutsy isn't out yet, but yes. The installer I downloaded was on CD
<Schuenemann> I only found dvd versions at the web page
<Schuenemann> so, why a dvd version?
<uga> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ibilic> how do I enable my partitions?
<uga> uhm, not there. Strange
<ibilic> in system settings, it says that they are disabled
<underdog5004> ibilic, what do you mean exactly?
<ibilic> ok, i have 2 partitions that I want to access
<Yorokobi> Schuenemann, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<uga> ibilic: enter administrator mode (on the bottom), and right click, modify
<ibilic> apparently, they are mounted (I am looking at the Disk & Filesystems in System Settings)
<ibilic> but they are not "Enabled"
<underdog5004> ibilic, where are they mounted?
<jthomas> ibilic: 'enabled' to do what?
<ibilic>  /mnt/sdb1 and /mnt/sdb2
<ibilic> I don't know, just look at the GUI, they are not Enabled... no idea what that means
<ibilic> but I surely can't see the files
<Schuenemann> Yorokobi, is that tribe 5?
<ibilic> sorry, I enabled them
<ibilic> now they work
<jthomas> look at what part of the GUI?  what is telling you this infomation? ibilic
<ubuntu> uga: k tyvm now in qtparted shows ext3
<underdog5004> ibilic, try cd'ing to /mnt/sdb1
<ubuntu> uga: so its done?
<jthomas> ibilic: how did you enable them?
<ibilic> I just clicked on "Enable" lol
<jthomas> but where?  what application?  what setting?
<ibilic> but I was confused because I checked the box "Enable at Startup"
<jthomas> i have never seen this
<ibilic> and they were not enabled
<RobM05x> what's the linux alternative to Darkroom? http://they.misled.us/dark-room? emacs in a terminal?
<jthomas> ibilic: where did you enable the drives?
<ibilic> ok, in Kubuntu, go to "Stert", then System Settings, then to the Advanced tab, then to Disk & Filesystems
<uga> Schuenemann: for example: ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/.pool/
<jthomas> hmm
<jthomas> thanks
<uga> Schuenemann: all mirrors have CDs of gutsy
<uga> ubuntu: should be. Just in case check /etc/fstab, to see if it mentions ext2
<uga> ubuntu: you should edit it and set it to ext3, if so
<uga> else they'll be used without journaling
<Schuenemann> uga, weird, in the morning I only found a page full of dvd files
<ubuntu> uga: it doesnt show that partition there loal
<Yorokobi> Schuenemann, it should be, if not, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will bring you current.
<uga> ubuntu: if it's automounted, then it must be there
<ubuntu> uga: i mouted it
<uga> ahk
<ubuntu> mounted*
<uga> ubuntu: just take care that when you add it, you add them as ext3 and be done
* uga 's still using reiser...
<ubuntu> uga: i have to add em?
<uga> I wonder what will happen to reiser4
<Schuenemann> what is the dvd version anyway, uga?
<uga> ubuntu: I don't think kubuntu will autodetect them after the install. Not sure, maybe it will
<uga> Schuenemann: no idea
<uga> Schuenemann: possibly tons of packages usually installed from the net, packed
<ubuntu> uga: so if not i have to edit /etc/fstab and retype from ext2 to ext3 in that partition parrt?
<uga> ubuntu: yes, just copy the previous line, as example
<uga> uhm.. what I don't know is...
<ubuntu> uga: well  i am on livecd atm so if after installation to my hdd will show ext2 i need to change it?
<uga> anybody knows how I can read the uuid of a disk?
<uga> rather, partition. ie, uuid of sda1 for example
<uga> ubuntu: ah, yes. The live cd won't show your hdd disks, obviously ;)
<uga> (on fstab, I mean)
<ubuntu> so i am need to change it upon system install
<ubuntu> *needed
<uga> if you haven't installed it yet, and you install it, then the partition will be set up as ext3
<uga> ubuntu: and btw... I think that my second ide disk was autodetected when I installed it afterwards, since it shows up on system settings at least
<uga> even if fstab was untouche
<uga> d
<ubuntu> uga: just tell me i just check fstab and if it shows ext2 in that case i rewrite it?
<uga> ubuntu: just tell me what you are doing, else I can't tell =)
<uga> ubuntu: have you previously installed kubuntu?
<uga> or you are installing kubuntu
<ubuntu> uga: i have had installed kubuntu home and / with ext3
<ubuntu> now wanted to reinstall
<ubuntu> but for home only ext2 option was not ext3
<uga> ubuntu: if you reinstall kubuntu, it will create a new fstab
<uga> and that will contain ext3 entries
<uga> else just edit it, but it will. Don't worry
<ubuntu> so   idont have to change it
<uga> possibly not
<ubuntu> and the partition is already ext3
<uga> yes
<ubuntu> k ty mate ^^
<{rm-rf> Hi
<{rm-rf> I've got a weird question
<ScorpKing> ask away...
<{rm-rf> what's the difference between the kubuntu distro ? I mean I have 6.06 LTS
<{rm-rf> but I have not upgraded to recent versions
<{rm-rf> I prefer to compile my kernel by hand, am I missing something ?
<ScorpKing> each version gets better.
<{rm-rf> in which way ?
<{rm-rf> is it only kernel related ?
<ScorpKing> using later software...
<ScorpKing> and there is always ongoing changes to make things better for users. like installing.
<underdog5004> {rm-rf, there is no difference, just a different selection of default packages...
<LjL> {rm-rf: newer versions of packages and new ubuntu-specific features.
<ibilic> how do I check for free space on my sda3 partition?
<LjL> {rm-rf: google for "ubuntu blueprints" for the latter, and look at http://packages.ubuntu.com for the former
<underdog5004>  ibilic df -h
<ScorpKing> ibilic: df
<{rm-rf> hmm I see
<ibilic> thanks
<underdog5004> np
<{rm-rf> thx. And by the way how can I upgrade the distro, is it something as easy as using adept to upgrade ? Can I use my own kernel ?
<underdog5004> {rm-rf, update-manager
<underdog5004> erm... update-manager -c, I think
<uga> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<{rm-rf> cheers
<uga> people create new apps on a daily basis =)
<underdog5004> !upgrade-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !info update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.59.25 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<underdog5004> there we go
<frojnd> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> underdog5004: heh, why use gnome apps when you have similar apps already installed on kubuntu =)
<{rm-rf> yup I've got this package, downloading it, thx a lot
<{rm-rf> ah yeah, it's gnome, does it mater ?
<underdog5004> uga, you can use it from the cli as well, with update-manager-core
<uga> underdog5004: if you want to use cli, you just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point to gutsy and use apt-get
<uga> no need to extra apps
<underdog5004> uga, no no no, that's a very bad way to upgrade
<uga> uh? worked here =)
<underdog5004> uga, yeah, but I've borked a few machines using that method
<uga> heh, you have to be cautious, yes ;)
<dwidmann> underdog5004: how so? I've been doing it that way for three years and have yet to see anything wrong with it
<underdog5004> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<underdog5004> anyway, I'm just relating my experiences and others
<uga> underdog5004: what's it that the update-manager you mentioned does differently
<underdog5004> uga, that's the "official" way to do the upgrade
<uga> I wish I knew what it exactly does... I see it could break in a similar way
<uga> I had quite a few dependancy problems that I had to fix manually
* underdog5004 shrugs
<uga> and I doubt any app will do that cleanly
<uga> unless it uses --force-foo, which... I really don't accept
<uga> underdog5004: you know, I'm one of those guys that don't trust automatic stuff, so he prefers doing stuff manually ;))
<Creationist> What Firefox plugin is used in KDE to view embedded videos?  I don't want to have to use MPlayer and the VLC plugin doesn't work.
<uga> underdog5004: I feel like inside a car that drives on its own...
<stoft> Creationist: flashvid or other?
<uga> no, I'd rather hold the steering wheel :P
<underdog5004> Creationist, mozilla-plugin-vlc, I think
<Creationist> stoft: Not just flash, but embedded mpg, mov, etc.
<Creationist> underdog5004: Yeah, that plugin has never worked for me.
<underdog5004> argh, the glare on my computer monitor is killing me...see you all later
<uga> Creationist: uh? kde doesn't use firefox plugins
<uga> it'll use kaffeine possibly
<underdog5004> Creationist, mozilla-plugin-mplayer as well
<ScorpKing> how can i add a user with adduser and give it uid and gid of 1005 ?
<Creationist> underdog5004: You didn't read my whole question, did you? lol
<abominius> ScorpKing: man adduser
<Creationist> uga: Okay, well KDE + Firefox ;)
<Creationist> ...konqueror sucks, IMO
<bjwebb> hi!
<bjwebb> Creationist: lol
<uga> Creationist: firefox sucks imho ;))
<uga> so I don't really use it. I can't tell, really
<ScorpKing> abominius: hehe. was hoping not to read the man pages. lol
* ScorpKing reads man adduser...
<bjwebb> uga: :O
<abominius> good
<ScorpKing> lol
<abominius> RTFM ! :D
<uga> bjwebb: no kidding. Why should I know what plugin firefox uses, if I don't use it ;)
<uga> bjwebb: about sucking or not sucking, I just responded with the same qualifying adjective ;)
<bjwebb> grrr
<Creationist> Now, there's no need to be mean.  Most people, KDE or Gnome, use Firefox, as I understand...
<uga> bjwebb: anyway, unless somebody really fixes firefox's startup time, and the reason why it takes 2 runs to start up...
<Creationist> I've never really given Konq a chance, of course.
<uga> ie, make it lighter
<jthomas> konq has its ups and downs
<erik> Hello everyone. A rather simpel question I guess: I succesfully installed Kubuntu 7.10. Via Adept I succesfully installed Compiz 0.6.0 and the Compiz Settings Manager. Where can I turn on Compiz ? (no 3D effects visible up to now)
<uga> Creationist: developers and network managers love some features found in konqui though
<uga> Creationist: for the average user, firefox is okay
* stoft loves Opera.
<jthomas> yeah i am an admin, and konq has some great tools for that.  but for web browsing, it needs some love... not sure *what* i dislike, but it just feels off
<FunnyLookinHat> erik, you should be able to run compiz --replace in a console to start it
<uga> heh, maybe I got used to the thinner rendered fonts of konqui. It works okay here
<stoft> Creationist: other than mplayer or vlc, not sure what you could plugin, maybe xine has something?
<stoft> the flashplugin will take care of flv for you though
<FunnyLookinHat> erik, but further support can be found in #ubuntu-effects
<bjwebb> anyway, is there a way to make non-kde apps use the OSX like menu at the top setting?
<erik> FunnyLookinHat: is there a GUI way to turn it on ?
<ScorpKing> abominius: adduser username --uid 1005 - hehe
<abominius> :D
<abominius> was siple
<abominius> simple
* ScorpKing poke abominius...
<abominius> :D
<uga> bjwebb: lets put it simple. Firefox rocks on rendering porn pages ;)
<fdoving> bjwebb: not that i'm aware of. i also think that would be hard to accomplish from a technical point of view.
<uga> unlike konqui :P
<FunnyLookinHat> erik, you can add it to your startup programs...  but not really
<bjwebb> fdoving: hmm, does osx manage it btw?
<erik> FunnyLookinHat: thx for directing me to the right IRC channel !
<stoft> anyone know how to top a process without having to first looking up the pid, alternately how to pipe the pid from ps to top?
<Creationist> erik: You could always just press Alt-F2 and type in "compiz --replace" ;)
<fdoving> bjwebb: probably only for apps built with the magic-osx-toolkit i guess.
<stoft> s/looking/look/
<Creationist> erik: Then you wouldn't have to use the console (or create a link to the application on your desktop).
<Creationist> erik: Just make sure you are aware of the "kwin --replace" command as well.... and be sure to install Emerald since for some reason the Ubuntu devs didn't think to install that along with Compiz.
<fdoving> Creationist: one usually use kde-window-decorator with kde, emerald with gnome.. or atleast that's what i do.
<uga> stoft: do you know ksysguard?
<uga> stoft: it includes a search entry..
<uga> I don't know if top could do same
<uga> stoft: just press ctrl+esc
<fdoving> stoft: htop is a nice app.
<Creationist> fdoving: I had heard that, but kde-window-decorator isn't even in the Gutsy reps
<erik> Creationist: "kwin --replace" reactivates the kwindows manager I suppose ?
<fdoving> Creationist: package name is 'compiz-kde'
<Creationist> ah
<Creationist> erik: Correct - it will stop Compiz.
<stoft> uga: thanks for the tip, too graphical though
<stoft> fdoving: thnx, I'll look into it
<uga> stoft: yeah I know, but sometimes gfx apps can't be rejected
<stoft> true
<uga> let me know next time you write an audio CD using cdrdao, without k3b ;))
<stoft> but if vlc can stream across telnet, I'll be damned if top can't be enticed to play nice
<fdoving> uga: apt-cache show burn :)
<uga> stoft: =)
<uga> fdoving: and what next. watching your next movie on ncurses interface? ;))
<fdoving> uga: yeah, i use the aalib output plugin with mplayer.
<uga> lol
<bjwebb> hmmmmmmmm
<uga> there's computer users, there's geeks,... and there's computer slaves ;)
<bjwebb> fdoving: http://toastytech.com/guis/osx14firefox.png
<fdoving> bjwebb: yeah, it's made for mac. it's not a gtk app on mac. it's this osx-toolkit-thing i don't remember the name of.
<stoft> ps -C myapp -o pid will give me just the pid, but how do I pipe it to top -p?
<fdoving> stoft: xargs
<bjwebb> fdoving: :S
<bjwebb> i don't want it anyway ;)
<stoft> thnx fdoving, almost there now, just need to remove the header...
<bjwebb> its just i want to show linux can do pretty much everything mac can
<bjwebb> hmmm would it work if they made a qt firefox....
<stoft> top -p `ps -C opera -o pid|grep -v PID`
<fdoving> bjwebb: yes.
<tarek_> when i want to activate my restricted driver, i get the following message
<bjwebb> ....
<cloakable> really?
<tarek_> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages
<fdoving> stoft: or: top -p $(pidof opera)
<tarek_> or the commit would break packages
<erik> Creationist: in the Ubuntu version you can activita Compiz via the "Visual Effects"-tab. Any idea why there is no GUI tool for Kubuntu ? (was there a GUI for 7.04?)
<stoft> gah! fdoving, thnx, didn't know there was a pidof
<Kubs_on_rocks> hey, does anyone can help me? How do I load kubuntu in konsole only mode?
<ConstyXIV> how do you get the systray to keep everything in 2 lines?
<feierfox> how to connect to a VPN server?
<fdoving> Kubs_on_rocks: are you talking about recovery mode or just server-mode with no graphical environment running?
<feierfox> i have the serveradress, my user and my pass
<feierfox> but how to do :/
<elkang> hmmm do u mean the shell u get with <str> <alt><f1> ConstyXIV
<Kubs_on_rocks> second one!
<elkang> hmmm do u mean the shell u get with <str> <alt><f1> Kubs_on_rocks
<fdoving> ConstyXIV: increase its size. 'Large' makes two lines.
<Creationist> erik: Kubuntu is the red-headed stepchild of the Ubuntu project, if that makes things any clearer for you ;)
<Kubs_on_rocks> server mode only....
<Creationist> erik: No, there was no gui for it in 7.04.
<elkang> feierfox: get vpnc!
<elkang> im using it as well =)
<soldaat> oke
<soldaat> alles goed?
<Kubs_on_rocks> I wanna run kubuntu with no graphical interface, only konsole, how do I do that?
<feierfox> ok, now i have vpnc
<Creationist> Kubs_on_rocks: Sudo apt-get autoremove --purge kde-base
<erik> Creationist: is "compiz --replace" permanent ? (if I reboot, is compiz still enabled?)
<elkang> ok just run it
<Creationist> erik: No.  You will need to (manually) add it to your startup options.
<elkang> and if it works for u feierfox you can create a conf file with ip and login
<Creationist> erik: Or, if you're familiar with the Session Manager, simply save a session while Compiz is running (that is how I did it)
<phoenixz> elkang, Hi there, I just started using kvpnc to connect to a company VPN access point... They could not tell me much about it, but I figure its open swan.. The problem though is that when I connect, I get this error:  error: [freeswan err]  only freeswan version 1.x is supported  This means that kvpnc only supports 1.x and the server another version, or vice versa? And, how can I fix this problem?
<fdoving> Kubs_on_rocks: then you need to stop kdm from starting, basically. so, go to kmenu -> system settings -> advanced (tab) -> system services -> find kdm, right-click toggle-start at boot...
<erik> Creationist: where can I add it to my startup options ? (thx for your help btw!!)
<elkang> hmm phoenixz I dont know about kvpnc and/or freeswan =/
<Kubs_on_rocks> ok! I'll try that fdoving
<Kubs_on_rocks> thanx for helping
<Kubs_on_rocks> Thanx Creationist
<Creationist> erik: I believe you simply add a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Creationist> But since I didn't do it that way, I'm not positive how
<phoenixz> elkang, but which are you using then for vpn?
<feierfox> huuuh
<elkang> phoenixz: im using vpnc, it works over the console
<elkang> its pretty simple but works well for our vpn here
<phoenixz> elkang, but it only supports ipsec I see?
<elkang> yeah =/ thats why i said dont know freeswan^
<phoenixz> mmm, let me see if they support ipsec here... they cant even tell me that
<elkang> :D
<elkang> I guess Im lucky, cause vpnc was written by our unix ag at university =)
<elkang> so it works perrrrfect here ^^
<Kubs_on_rocks> allright... Bye!!
<phoenixz> elkang, Im not so lucky
<elkang> =/
<bjwebb> would ffmepg -i input.flv output.mp3 work
<hector> lalalal
<Stilo> How can i disable a Plugin of kxdocker?
<Stilo> i have installed the taskbar blugin, but i dont like it..
<Stilo> p
<hector> lol
<sub[t] rnl> greetings all
<Schuenemann> greetings, command
<earl_> is there a channel for help with mplayer?
<phoenixz> Im trying to use kooka to scan with the network scanner/printer combo but its not really working.. Can kooka scan from a network attached printer?
<ptfd9100> gtk-qt engine broken suddenly?
<phoenixz>  /join #php
<Schuenemann> phoenixz, is the printer working?
* ICXCNIKA tries to decide between Xubuntu or Kubuntu.
<ptfd9100> anyone having compiz trouble?
<Schuenemann> working from your computer, of course
<KaTet> Hello
<ICXCNIKA> Hello KaTet
<spimort> hi all
<amerikanski> hello
<KaTet> this is my  first time doing irc
<ICXCNIKA> Hi-o.
<elkang> hi
<ICXCNIKA> Well welcome to Freenode, KaTet.
<ICXCNIKA> Are you a Kubuntu user?
<KaTet> yes
<JenniTheOwl> Hey guys, my adept manager greyed out on me when i searched something and has frozen x.o what do i do?
<spimort> hoe can i read my partition of windoes with kubuntu plz?
<ICXCNIKA> Cool. I'm still trying to decide between the merits of Kubuntu and Xubuntu. Long time Windows user here.
<spimort> how*
<JenniTheOwl> id suggest duel booting to start then ICX
<JenniTheOwl> :)
<amerikanski> I use both :)
<spimort> no body can answer?
<JenniTheOwl> windows is like...my wow box
<JenniTheOwl> XD
<amerikanski> windows is good xD
<amerikanski> everything works in windows
<ICXCNIKA> Jenni: I plan on dual booting. Just have to figure out if I am going to use Xubuntu or Kubuntu with Windows.
<elkang> spimort: did u mount it already? or wanna know how to mount?
<ICXCNIKA> Well my problem with Windows amerikanski is that I often times cannot choose which programs I'd like /not/ to have. Such as Microsoft IE.
<spimort> elkang ... i dont know how to mount
<amerikanski> actually I want to know too
<KaTet> spimort: normally it/they appear under /media
<elkang> ok you know how to work in console? spimort
<BluesKaj> amerikanski , luv that suomalainen nick :)
<amerikanski> kyll
<spimort> elkang ... yes a bit
<elkang> ok open console and type sudo fdisk -l
<spimort> ok
<elkang> and look which is your windows partition
<elkang> then type sudo mount /dev/xxx /mnt
<elkang> where xxx is e.g. hda1
<elkang> ur windows drive
<spimort> ok wait ... im juste searh my windowas part
<elkang> =)
<spimort> the windows part is not in the list
<elkang> whoot ... oO
<spimort> hummm
<elkang> do u have more than one hard drive?
<spimort> yes ... 1 for windows and 1 for linux
<elkang> ok, do u know which one is first and which second?
<spimort> yes
<elkang> what output did u get with fdisk -l
<elkang> ?
<spimort> wait
<elkang> yep
<spimort> you want all that it right?
<elkang> give me all lines which are like that:
<elkang> ah cant copy in here oO
<elkang> "/dev/sda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS"
<elkang> ah rthat way^
<spimort> ok
<spimort> wait
<spimort> con we go in pv plz
<elkang> ookk
#kubuntu 2007-10-09
<boorje> i have been trying to install kubuntu on an older laptop. it froze when trying to install grub.. i tried several tutorials, but failed at installing grub in konsole. can anyone help? tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-7e18706bb1b3e5c3e4d3d8699471ec0e7b4023c4
<boorje> not froze but failed
<amerikanski> I had windows vista before ubuntu, when I installed ubuntu I left vista installed on my hd and vista seemed to be as alternative os in boot list before loading os but then I also installed xp and it destroyed my beautiful linux boot list, ok then I tried to re-install linux, ok all went well until boot list, when vista seemed to be again in the list but when I chose it xp was booting :/ can anybody explain what happened? Oo
<elkang> spimort: where and how? ^ sry long time no irc^
<spimort> ok lol
<spimort> i will jyust right the line
<elkang> hehe k =)
<amerikanski> doesn't ubuntu support mulpiple windows versions installed on hd?
<spimort> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<spimort> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<boorje> i think my problem may have been that i already had a bootmagic before trying to install kubuntu, and i should have uninstalled bootmagic?
<spimort> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<amerikanski> elkang can u solve my problem?
<spimort>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<elkang> and thats ur linux one?
<Daisuke_Laptop> amerikanski: chances are when you installed xp, you toasted vista.
<Daisuke_Laptop> which isn't a bad thing, but meh
<spimort> no... hey i think ist my windows ..lol i was not see im
<elkang> lol =)
<elkang> nice
<amerikanski> now I have xp as booting variant under "vista/longhorn" name
* ICXCNIKA can't decide to choose between Xubuntu or Kubuntu.
<spimort> so wath i am doing after
<elkang> ok you got sda1 in the list now right?
<elkang> any more? like sda2=
<elkang> ?
<spimort> wait
<amerikanski> ok there seems to be no nerds who can solve my problem :/
<superdude2435> im a nerd
<elkang> sorry amerikanski vista is something strange^
<spimort> yes i think i have
<amerikanski> ok but can u help me
<amerikanski> no no
<amerikanski> I don't mean vista at all
<BluesKaj> amerikanski, you vista ,XP and kubuntu installed ?
<amerikanski> yes
<superdude2435> wow
<Daisuke_Laptop> double the masochism
<spimort> ... waht i do
<elkang> *gg* ok spimort can u figure out which one is your main win partition like where ur data is?
<amerikanski> :D
<elkang> then just type in console: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<spimort> elkang ... do you speak french ... because i have difficulty
<elkang> nah sorry only german =/
<spimort> lol
<amerikanski> and now it revvealed :D
<elkang> ^^
<spimort> ok i will try
<amerikanski> he doesn't speak french xD
<spimort> so
<BluesKaj> amerikanski, this is the best I could find :http://neosmart.net/blog/2006/easybcd-15-multidual-boot-vista-linux-mac-os-x-bsd/
<elkang> then go to your mnt folder and see if your windows-partition is in there =)
<spimort> i whrite sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<amerikanski> BluesKaj that doesn't help at all
<BluesKaj> spimort, there is a french chat #kubuntu-fr
<amerikanski> because before xp vista booted well
<elkang> does it work spimort?
<amerikanski> the problem came when I installed xp
<spimort> yes it work ... hourrra ...
<spimort> thanks
<elkang> whooo nice =)
<BluesKaj> BCD 160 is the your best bet , amerikanski
<spimort> :)
<BluesKaj> check it out on google , amerikanski
<amerikanski> already checked :/
<amerikanski> yes and...
<amerikanski> BluesKaj I'm not suomalainen :)
<terrestre>  hi, can someone help me? how i say in english this ".", ";" and ":", point? dot?
<BluesKaj> ok, amerikanski Easy BCD 160
<b0nza1> anyone else lose compiz on the last update?
<elkang> terrestre: i can tell u in german ... lol =) sry^
<amerikanski> BluesKaj maybe :)
<BluesKaj> maybe ?
<terrestre> jjaja
<hatter> where do i change the default web browser to firefox ?
<amerikanski> BluesKaj actually not at all
<amerikanski> does not seem to solve
<BluesKaj> hatter, in the konsole : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<ScorpKing> at last! i'm done - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DDtoNFS
<ScorpKing> :D
<BluesKaj> amerikanski, your situation is rather unique ..suggest you search around on google-linux for some answers'
<elkang> hatter: or k-menu -> system settings -> default applications
<ScorpKing> amerikanski: maybe the guys in #linux can help.
<amerikanski> have to try thank you
<amerikanski> thank for helping
<ScorpKing> np.
<ScorpKing> amerikanski: doesn't vista and xp load from the same mbr?
<ScorpKing> vista has it's own boot manager i think.
<amerikanski> you mean same part of hd Oo ??
<ScorpKing> yes
<amerikanski> of course not!!
<ScorpKing> hehe
<amerikanski> they have own parts
<amerikanski> I am not suicider to install them at the same part :D
<ScorpKing> i don't use M$ anymore. just read about the vista boot manager somewhere. lol
<amerikanski> I need windows for develpoing directx applications
<amerikanski> it's vital for me
<ScorpKing> have you tried installing xp and vista before installing linux? hmmm. i guess so...
<amerikanski> yes
<amerikanski> ok have to go I believe I will solve it using dos boot manager
<amerikanski> see you later!
<ScorpKing> maybe look at the boot.ini or whatever file for vista.
<ScorpKing> cheers
<ScorpKing> bedtime for me 2.
<ScorpKing> nite guys!
<hatter> elkang, thanks
<hatter> BluesKaj, thanks also
<elkang> np hatter
<elkang> Im gonna go get some sleep now as well, cu guys
<elkang> n8
<hatter> anyone else find konqueror as a web browser a bit lacking ?
<NickPresta> hatter, no, not really. In terms of extensions, sure, but it's HTML, CSS, JS, etc support is great
<hatter> i found a websites it messed up that firefox didnt
<NickPresta> hatter, if you head to #kubuntu-offtopic, I would love to see the site
<hatter> NickPresta, it was a few weeks ago, i will perservere to find them again, my bad i should have noted them
<hatter> the other noticeable pain is when right clicking on on a tab to close it, when you slide the mouse down it opens the right arrow dialog box just before the close
<hatter> but this is not the place to speak of aesthetics
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
<ibilic> what are the best kubuntu forums where I can ask questions?
<ibilic> (I want to set up Eclipse for C++)
<crimsun> just install eclipse-cdt from universe.
<lnxkde> hey guys I need help with chroot
<ivan> hey
<ivan> have problems whit my drivers
<R0shan> t'es marrant zaza
<NickPresta> R0shan, which language?
<giovedi> buonasera signore e signori
<Daisuke_Ido> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lubos> what is the reason behind this: http://eightpence.com/running-multi-threaded-apache-with-php-on-ubuntu/
<lubos> If you try to install apache2-mpm-worker or apache2-mpm-perchild on Ubuntu, it will not let you do so alongside apache2-mod-php5.... why?
<Dragnslcr> Because not all PHP extensions are thread-safe
<Dragnslcr> I believe the PHP core is thread-safe, as are most, if not all, of the extensions maintained by the core developers, but some of the less-maintained extensions aren't
<mehboob> hi, i'm trying to download mp3 plugin for xine, on kubuntu.
<mehboob> any ideas?
<lubos> Dragnslcr: thanks man... what you think does it make sense to force install php mod as described in above mentioned howto?
<hydrogen> mehboob: libxine-extracodecs
<mehboob> where do i find these?
<jhutchins> !mp3 | mehboob
<ubotu> mehboob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> lubos: Because ubuntu is a desktop project not intended to be used for servers.
<jhutchins> lubos: they take a stab at "linux does everything" by calling one of their branches a server install, but you're just as well off building your own distro from scratch as running ubuntu for a server.
* jhutchins carefully pulls the asbestos cover over his computer and slinks off to the kitchen.
<lubos> jhutchins: well there is some true what you just have said.. :-))
<semistud2354> i need help
<semistud2354> my bcm4318 card doesnt work
<semistud2354> im using gutsy
<semistud2354> i just installed it
<semistud2354> i read all of the posts....and i did in a nutshell what theysaid
<semistud2354> anyone have something that they did special
<semistud2354> the light for my laptop doesnt even turn on
<semistud2354> but it did work
<semistud2354> it was workin
<hatter> what are you people using as a c.r.m  in ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<semistud2354> kubuntu
<semistud2354> i tryed config using ndiswrapper
<semistud2354> n i just built the newest one 1.48
<semistud2354> its wierd...all i did was exit out of knetworkmanager
<semistud2354> and the light turned off
<semistud2354> so i started it again
<NickPresta> !enter | semistud2354
<semistud2354> and it never turned on
<ubotu> semistud2354: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<illya> any recommendation to fix a Dell Dimension C521 and keyboard collon eching as 
<semistud2354> i thought bcm4318 cards would work with gutsy
<semistud2354> anyone have any thoughts
<mr_marvin> hello
<semistud2354> i need help
<semistud2354> my bcm4318 card doesnt work
<semistud2354> im using gutsy
<semistud2354> i just installed it
<semistud2354> i read all of the posts....and i did in a nutshell what theysaid
<semistud2354> anyone have something that they did special
<semistud2354> the light for my laptop doesnt even turn on
<BonBonTheJon> in Gutsy beta, when I go to the logout menu, the only option I get is logout, it used to have shutdown, reboot, hibernate, etc. Any ideas how to get them back?
<fawx> !video card driver
<fawx> hello can any1 help me i need 2 update my video and sound card drivers?
<fawx> ..ugh
<prak> i've looked at http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/aix/cmds/aixcmds1/cp.htm for more details on the cp command, but I'm having trouble finding out how to copy a file (assuming that i know the location) to the current directory without typing:
<prak> "cp /directory/file here"
<prak> ?
<hydrogen> you can use .
<evilidler> Dot
<hydrogen> instead of here
<hydrogen> but thats about it
<prak> thanks, hydrogen
<hydrogen> . is synonmous with the current directory
<hydrogen> .. with the directory one level up
<phoenixz> Hi there, When I start my kubuntu with compiz, most of the tray icons show as windows in the taskbar but not in the tray icon location.. when I just start up enough programs, suddenly all the tray icons dissappear from the taskbar and return to their location in the  tray bar.. I suppose this is a KDE bug, and its quite anoying actually.. Is there an easier way to fix this?
<foxwoods> nick
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> :P
<foxwoods> oops. hello, does anyone know about the memstick.c problem when building the kernel?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<foxwoods> I found a launchpand bug for it, but basically the response was "we don't guarantee custom kernels, so don't ask about it"
<gnomefreak> ah tahts why
<foxwoods> Is there any way to fix it or is that feature just not supported? (MS option)
<foxwoods> anyone? anyone awake?
<hsystem-x> #kubuntu-offtopic
<hsystem-x> #amarok
<fawx> hello can any1 help me i need 2 update my video and sound card drivers?
<MachFennec> howdy
<fawx> r there sites for the best card drivers?
<winbond> what is apport-qt?
<Jucato> winbond: it's a Qt frontend (GUI) to apport, Ubuntu's crash handling application
<MachFennec> im having wireless issues, i have an hp pavilion with broadcom, i did ndiswrapper and now the system sees the card, kWifiManager sees my wireless network, i try to connect to it but it forces itself into ad-hoc mode and says its connected but has no IP.....my router sees my laptop as connected and having an IP, though i cant ping that IP
<winbond> Jucato, oh, thanks
<LukosErratio> have you tried forcing the IP ?
<winbond> do u know what "could not find the program %u" means?  i get that a lot
<kris> Hi. I just installed kubuntu v.7.10. Unfortunately, Xgl is enabled by default, and seems to be slowing down how my system is redering graphics considerably. I was wondering if I could get some help to switch it back to Xorg until I can figure out what the driver problem is, please?
<foxwoods> One other question from me; DWL-G132 DLink wireless card, revision A2, using ndiswrapper I've got it to work, and I can access everything, but after variable times (hour to a day) it no longer works, and if I unplug, ndiswrapper crashes; (before every start up I need to modprobe -r ndiswrapper then depmod -a modprobe ndiswrapper)
<miket> yeah um forcing an ip isnt working either >.> (machfennec)
<foxwoods> and by 'before every start up' I meant after every boot.
<earl_>  i'd like to set Mplayer as the default application for opening video files. how can i do this?
<Jucato> earl_: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> video group, make MPlayer the application at the top of the list for each type of video that you want to use MPlayer by defalt
<Jucato> default*
<earl_> works like a charm. thanks!
<foxwoods> in future, you can also just right click, properties, and click the wrench by the file type
<foxwoods> that'll bring you to the file associations for that type of file
<kristjan_> foxwoods: however this would be tedious for every video file
<foxwoods> sure, I was just saying in future, for single file types it's simpler
<foxwoods> to me anyways
<_aaa> trying to install Linux  on top of win2k, and it wont let me, what do I do?
<snowdonkey> Hey.  How do I turn off kompmgr and is there a GUI to change the preferences in "kompmgr --help" ?
<BluesKaj> _aaa, format the HDD to ext3 first, then install linux
<Jucato> snowdonkey: System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Translucency tab
<BluesKaj> _aaa, do you have the live cd ?
<_aaa> yes ,I have fedora c5 and ubuntu 7.04
<snowdonkey> jucato: Thx.  I found that menu but "Use translucency/shadows" is unchecked.  Modifying there doesn't make changes.
<BluesKaj> ok _aaa , what about the boot sequence in BIOS , is it looking at the cdrom drive first so you can bootinto the live cd
<Jucato> snowdonkey: you need to 1) have the proper (binary/proprietary) drivers for your video card and 2) enable composite extention in xorg.conf
<snowdonkey> jucato: Aha!  Nvm.  :)  Is there a way to turn off kompmgr now that it's running?
<_aaa> but format HDD to ext3 ?the BIOS is set forboot CDrom
<Jucato> kill it? Ctrl+Esc
<snowdonkey> jucato: Sweet, thx.
<BluesKaj> _aaa, then you can use the live cd to format the HDD to ext3
<_aaa> okay ty
<BluesKaj> bedtime for me
<MachFennec> anyone here know about sprint novatel u720?
<sparr> why do most email clients handle quote marks in email real names poorly, and differently?
<hsystem-x> so quit..
<miket> woo
<miket> i got my cellmodem working in kubuntu
<prak> does anyone know if there's a plugin for xmms or amarok that allows me to display what i'm playing on my computer on kopete or gaim?
<nalioth> prak: there are many.  don't ask me where to find them, as i don't do that
<Jucato> prak: there's one for Kopete. Settings->Configure Plugins -> Now Listening
<prak> thanks
<sjck_> is there a step-by-step instruction how to update amarok? :)
<Jucato> sjck_: update to what version? are you on Kubuntu Feisty?
<hsystem-x> sjck, just do sudo apt-get update
<hsystem-x> then
<hsystem-x> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hsystem-x> ...
<sjck_> Jucato yes
<Jucato> hsystem-x: not exactly
<Jucato> sjck_: what version of Amarok do you have right now?
<sjck_> 1.4.5
<hsystem-x> for sure that is... if he wants to install the latest stable..
<hsystem-x> from repos.
<Jucato> hsystem-x: not if he doesn't have the correct repo in the first place
<Jucato> sjck_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.7.php
<hsystem-x> he is an ubuntu user or kubuntu user anyway... and thats on the ubuntu oficial repos
<Jucato> Follow the instructions to enable feisty-backports
<Jucato> hsystem-x: no. Amarok 1.4.7 is not in the default enabled repositories on Feisty. he needs to enable backports
<hsystem-x> amarok 1.4.7 ships with gutsy so it is on the gutsy repos and also on feisty backports.
<hsystem-x> ships in*
<Jucato> hsystem-x: that's why I asked him if he were on Feisty. and he said yes
<Jucato> and Feisty doesn't have backports enabled by default
<sjck_> that  site seems kinda complex thats why I was asking in here
<Jucato> ok hold on a sec...
<Jucato> sjck_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> "Using the directions on the [WWW]  How To Add Repositories Page for Kubuntu, just activate the Unsupported updates in the Updates tab."
<fawx> help i can't write in my terminal box
<ardchoille> How do you delete a contact from kopete?
<sjck_> thanks :)
<ardchoille> I delete it and go to options > Accounts > MSN and it's still there.
<fawx> i need help enabling nvidia?
<fawx> i need help enabling nvidia drivers?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fawx> thx
<sjck_> command to see all hdd?
<hatter> how do i run something with sudo or as root from an icon on the desktop ?
<dwidmann> hatter: use kdesu
<hatter> dwidmann, somewhere in the menus ?
<dwidmann> hatter: no, just prepend it to the command that you want to run, it should do the trick.
<dwidmann> sjck: "sudo lshw -class disk" should do it, depending on what kind of informatino you're wanting to see.
<hatter> dwidmann, hmmm, i have an icon on the desktop for connecting to an nfs share, (create new nfs device) where would i put kdesu ?
<dwidmann> :s not sure, seeing as you mentioned sudo ... what command do you use to run it from a terminal?
<hatter> from a terminal : sudo mount -t nfs 10.10.10.10:/nfsshare /nfsmountlocations
<hatter> kubuntu has an icon creater when you right click
<dwidmann> hatter: you could probably add it to the fstab, maybe.
<kubuntunewbie> can som1 please help me use debian, i dont understand it
<hatter> create new ->  link to device ->  nfs share
<hatter> dwidmann, yes, there are many ways, i am trying to get used using GUI in linux to replace some windows desktops
<dwidmann> hatter: after running that sudo line, copy the related line from the /etc/mtab into the /etc/fstab, and that should do it, I think.
<hatter> dwidmann, thx, but the point is for windows noobs not to use the command line
<hatter> they are used to icons
<bazhang> hello!
<hatter> however i have found that there are icons that need to be run as root but i dont know how to do that
<miket> the command line is easy to learn though, imo
<dwidmann> hatter: just replace sudo with kdesu and it should work, you won't get any feedback though.
<miket> i went from knowing nothing about it to being able to do a heck of alot with my system in a couple days of messing around and reading
<kubuntunewbie> im a windows noob, and i cant figgure out how to install stuff without the sudo apt get command
<kubuntunewbie> i just downloaded a debian file to install limewire and i cant seem to figure out how to install it
<kubuntunewbie> could anyone please help
<miket> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<miket> or use dpkg >.>
<hatter> kubuntunewbie, you cant install debian programs
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: use dpkg -i
<kubuntunewbie> whats frostwie
<kubuntunewbie> whats dpkg -i?
<dwidmann> hatter: lies
<miket> frostwire is an open source clone of limewire that works alot faster
<miket> and dpkg -i installes .deb files
<kubuntunewbie> limewire isnt open source?
<miket> and stuff
<hatter> dwidmann, you would install debian packages on ubuntu ?
<miket> no, limewire isnt
<dwidmann> hatter: assuming all deps are met, yes.
<kubuntunewbie> okay cool thanks miket
<hatter> dwidmann, how does one assume this ?
<dwidmann> hatter: the usual way, either dpkg will let you install it or it won't (in which case it's telling you that the libraries that it depends on are the wrong version and may not be retrievable, and thus dependency hell could begin)
<miket> dependancy hell is a good time waster when yer bored
<hatter> ok. I wouldn't do it.
<kubuntunewbie> miket: hey package frostwire couldnt be found
<miket> add some more repos, its in there somewhere :/
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kubuntunewbie> how do i add a repo?
<intelikey> !repos | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bazhang> kubuntunewbie: you go to adept, then choose manage repositories.
<miket> oh noes, they changed it in 7.04?
<kubuntunewbie> okay reading up about this
<bazhang> more changes in the next release...
<miket> i couldnt even run the latest beta :/
<miket> just crashed miserably on boot
<bazhang> miket:  might be the media...
<miket> 7.04 is awsome though, and i love the fonts
<miket> i was usin verbatim discs burned at half speed
<bazhang> then it's not the media...
<intelikey> "burned at half speed" ???  1x ?
<dwidmann> no point worrying about it now, something like 12 days til gutsy
<miket> ...
<miket> half of my burners max, one might assume
<intelikey> "one might assume" that's too fast.
<bazhang> 9 days!
<miket> i like how everything (not counting wireless) on my hp laptop just worked heh
<dwidmann> oh yeah, I forgot, I lose track of time over the weekend (I blame wal-mart for this)
<kubuntunewbie> theres a ubuntu update in 9 days?
<miket> broadcom cand go screw themselves
<bazhang> 10/18!
<miket> can
<bazhang> upgrade..
<kubuntunewbie> man, techmology is a cool thing
<dwidmann> It's really more like 7-8 if you're dist-upgrading though ...
<miket> power management is flawless, the hotbuttons work great, its just an all around kick ass job
<mafe> como es el canal en espaol?
<miket> if they could get wireless to work on broadcom linux would be ready for everyone :D
<intelikey> !es | mafe
<ubotu> mafe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kubuntunewbie> is ubuntu the most widely used linux package?
<dwidmann> miket: it's broadcoms fault, noone elses ...
<miket> i know this
<miket> which is why i said they can go screw themselves
<dwidmann> miket: I think they decided to screw everyone else instead
<intelikey> boys
<miket> maybe dell can get some drivers out of them :/
<Dragnslcr> Dell is just using Intel wireless instead of trying to fight with Broadcom
<kubuntunewbie> is it hard to install a USB cdrw drive in linux?
<dwidmann> Dragnslcr: my laptop is a testament to that
<miket> im going to swap my internal wireless soon anyway
<miket> atheros minipci =D
<intelikey> kubuntunewbie no
<miket> its plug and play now isnt it?
<miket> my external harddrive worked on its own
<kubuntunewbie> intelikey: imma go get the cords for it. would u mind walkin me thru?
<miket> just plug it in, it should see it and auto mount it
<sjck_> command to see all hdd? :(
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions      or  sudo fdisk -l
<sjck_> will that show unformatted drives too?
<Lopin> Um...  I can't start kubuntu...
<Lopin> It started locking up...
<Lopin> It gets to the network interfaces, and locks up...
<Lopin> Anyone help me?
<Lopin> Anyone online?
<Lopin> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<intelikey> did you let it set there for "ten minutes" to see if it times out ?
<Lopin> Ten minutes?
<intelikey> yes
<Lopin> Well, poo...
<Lopin> Okay...
<Lopin> Guess I'll be back in ten minutes...
<Lopin> What do I do if it doesn't do anything?
<Yz85Racer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yz85Racer> damn
<Yz85Racer> whats the link for the paste site?
<Yz85Racer> oh
<Dragnslcr> You mean the link the bot just gave you?
<intelikey> Lopin ctrl+alt+del   if that don't do anything    alt+sysRQ+b
<bazhang> haha
<intelikey> Dragnslcr that link is so obscure in that post tho...
<intelikey> hard to notice.    ;/
<Lopin> Okay thanks...
<intelikey> so what exactly is causing all these boot time "lockups" that people keep complaining about ?
<bazhang> user error?..haha
<intelikey> probably more like distro error.
<bazhang> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> alt+SysRq+b?
<Daisuke_Ido> the hell?
* Daisuke_Ido washes his own mouth out with soap
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy | Daisuke_Ido
<bazhang> I thought it was reisub?
<intelikey> i'm going to guess that atempting to make all hardware "just work"  they are loading a driver that can't be loaded with something.   and when people have that something then they have trubble.    just a guess mind you.
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i just kinda wondered what the Sys Rq key did...
<intelikey> !sysRQ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> not much--that alt sysreq reisub never works for me...
<Daisuke_Ido> break i understand, though i don't think i've actually *used* it since, oh, the tandy 1000
<intelikey> hmmm there is a page on it..
<Daisuke_Ido> pause i don't quite get, what does it pause?
<intelikey> does pause do anything ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and scroll lock sounds like it should either make things stop scrolling, or lock the scrolling so they *keep* scrolling...  keyboard designers aren't very smart.
<bazhang> #keyboard
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido the scroll lock  used to be used for exactly that when DOS was young.   it stopped the text from scrolling by.   and let you read it.   sense DOS 3  i don't think it has had a good use.
<tabrez> Kububtu Gutsy is which version of KDE?
<bazhang> 7.10
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<ardchoille> tabrez: It's not kde4
<bazhang> oops
<intelikey> ardchoille yeah.  that's what i meant  ! kde4
<tabrez> ardchoille: yeah i know, but which version is it?
<ardchoille> 3.5.7 ?
<hydrogen> 3.5.7
<bazhang> yes
<tabrez> k
<tabrez> got to reboot...
<intelikey> silly bot doesn't allow me to use ! = not   for short posts.   like  !i == not me.
<hero> does anyone use kflickr?
<ardchoille> intelikey: :(
<ardchoille> hero: I don't use it but it's in the repos
<hero> ardchoille: is there another flickr program in the repos?
<ardchoille> hero: Search and see:  apt-cache search flickr
<intelikey> or use the bot luke...
<ardchoille> haha
<intelikey> !find flickr
<bazhang> kflickr - KDE application to upload photos to Flickr
<ubotu> Found: kflickr
<intelikey> looks like one found.
<intelikey> why wouldn't wput do that ?
<ardchoille> because you need account/category info?
<ardchoille> Probably too complicated for wput
<intelikey> ?   hmmmmm
<intelikey> well curl + expect   then.
<intelikey> :|
<tabrez> kopete should never have supported irc >.>
<tabrez> konversation is so good
<Jucato> there's always room for alternatives... would have been nice to have a unified communcation/messages app... but alas...
<intelikey> konversation should never have been writen,  there were already many irc clients
<Jucato> KDE IRC clients?
<intelikey> irc in general
<hydrogen> except konversation is the best of the bunch
<hydrogen> obviously
<Jucato> duh! but for KDE there isn't much really
<intelikey> Jucato and yes there were   kirc for one.
<Jucato> ksirc is unmaintained, kvirc isn't kde, and kopete's irc is sucky
<hydrogen> ksirc was utterly horrible and unmainted
<karthikp> I read that kopete itself can handle irc...
<Jucato> can handle. but not really that stellar
* hydrogen hearts konvi
<intelikey> Jucato you just named three... :)
<Jucato> actually I only named 2 *KDE* apps
<tabrez> irssi and xchar are the best but konversation is the best with KDE look
<Jucato> one is unmaintained, and one sucks
<tabrez> xchat is neither gnome nor kde
* karthikp likes konversation.
<ardchoille> I thought xchat was GTK2
<Jucato> anyway, let's not get into a X is better than Y
<intelikey> but anyway...    i don't see anyreason to have have more than irssi
<ardchoille> intelikey: personal pref
* tabrez loves irssi + screen
<hydrogen> some people would rather not be stuck in the 1980's :/
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm so thankful to $DEITY that not all see the world as you do :P
<karthikp> Open source is all about choice.
<ardchoille> karthikp: indeed
<Jucato> otherwise it'd be a console world...
* intelikey runs    echo "$DEITY"    just to see whom Jucato thanked....
* Jucato notes that he loves irssi when he's in a CLI
<Jucato> undefined at the moment :)
<Jucato> here
<hydrogen> I remember when I was 12 and liked bx simply because the name was so risky
<Jucato> aaaaanyway....
<hydrogen> those were the days!
<intelikey> epic
<ardchoille> I still like those slanted single color icons.. but I can't find a set of them anywhere
<intelikey> "slanted single color icons" ???
* Jucato slants his monitor and colorizes his icons
<Jucato> there!
<ardchoille> from apple system 7?
<ardchoille> or OS2 warp?
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> never seen that,  heh.
* intelikey goes back to his   plan9
<Jucato> plan9 again...
<ardchoille> intelikey: The icons here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:OS2_Chess.PNG
<intelikey> o   k    .
<bazhang> system 7 indeed.
<Jucato> ardchoille: um.. kde hicolor icons?
<Jucato> ardchoille: try kdeartwork-theme-icon
<Jucato> I think it's there
<ardchoille> Jucato: Really? I don't have that set
<Jucato> of course you won't
<Jucato> none of us have full kde installed :)
<ardchoille> I have KDE-LoColor
<intelikey>                         .
<ardchoille> Jucato: Oh, didn't know that
<Jucato> let me verify
<Jucato> trallalalala
<intelikey> that's why i often reccoment installing   kde   rather than kubuntu-desktop to gnome users...
<Jucato> oh kdeclassic I think
<Jucato> intelikey: sometimes a tad too much
<ardchoille> Jucato: hmmm..  hicolor-icon-theme is in the repos
<Jucato> it's better to ask them what they really want
<Jucato> ardchoille: probably that one. I can't recall which one now hahah
<intelikey> Jucato if they haven't specified   indeed
<ardchoille> Jucato: the locolor icons have gradients.. I dislike grads
<Jucato> intelikey: and even if they have specified, sometimes they are not aware of the diff kde kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> yeah   and a lot of people that blindly reccoment  kubuntu-desktop  aren't either.
<Jucato> ardchoille: you can give me a few moments to actually do the research for you right?
<Jucato> ardchoille: still too gradient-y? http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.5.7/kdeartwork/IconThemes/kdeclassic/48x48/apps/kfm_home.png?view=markup
<Jucato> that's the kdeclassic icon set
<ardchoille> yeah, I have those. I was hoping for an icon set with no gradients at all. I don't think it exists anymore
<Jucato> maybe... maybe not...
<intelikey>   0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> just checking the colour codes
<dsmith_> no its 1010010010100010101010101
<dsmith_> ooops left out 5
<intelikey> 21579093
<ardchoille> Jucato: Like these: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/ae/BeOS_Desktop.png
<ardchoille> I suppose I could make a set
<Jucato> ardchoille: yes I saw the images already :)
<uga> ardchoille: kde-locolor?
<uga> they use dithering =)
<Jucato> too gradienty for him he says
<uga> there's gradients on his screenie too
<uga> look at the next/prev arrows
<ardchoille> I kinda gave up weeks ago, I don't think you can find such an icon set anymore
<uga> or the desk icon
<Jucato> if that's what he sees, then that's what he sees :)
<uga> the gray hdd shadow... its' all gradients
<Jucato> s/sees/wants/
<uga> Jucato: lol
<utnubuk> can someone tell me what PRAM is and what it does? :S
<utnubuk> !PRAM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pram - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Jucato: Did those old icons use 8 bit color?
<Jucato> dunno
<Jucato> but they're really old. I think KDE 2 old
<ardchoille> yeah
<uga> Jucato: kde1, if I'm not wrong
<Jucato> maybe...
<Jucato> I'm not that old :)
<Jucato> (in KDE years)
<ardchoille> If I found a set, chances are I would have to create a lot of icons anyway
* Jucato nods
<uga> anyway, cya, gotta go
<smacker> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<intelikey> i'm thinking that bx's use of ^c for the colour codes may be a bad idea,  if you hit ^C to rappidly you kill the client...
<intelikey> like that....
<intelikey> that was four ^c 's and bang the client died.
<ILikeWangInMyBut> Hi
<ILikeWangInMyBut> Oh god
<ILikeWangInMyBut> wrong name
<ILikeWangInMyBut> Is this the Kubuntu help channel?
<ardchoille> yes, but you might want to change your nick or you may not last long here
<DamienG> There >_>
<DamienG> So uh
<DamienG> Anyone want to help me?
<ardchoille> With what?
<DamienGray> There was a site that had instructions on setting up the Netgear WG11v3 wireless card with Kubuntu
<DamienGray> But I can't find it now :/
<ardchoille> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> ralink chipset?
<DamienGray> No clue
<bazhang> usb?
<DamienGray> No clue
<DamienGray> I found it though
<DamienGray> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3?highlight=%28Netgear%29
<bazhang> usb would plug into a usb port
<sivananda> Greetings! May I ask a question?
<bazhang> yes!
<intelikey> sivananda you mean another one ?
<sivananda> Thanks! Has anyone noticed seemingly random instances of their system becoming heavily bogged down?
<ardchoille> lol
<sivananda> Yes, besides that one... ;o)
<ardchoille> sivananda: When that happens, open a terminal and type: top
<intelikey> sivananda it's not some cron job going off is it ?
<ardchoille> see what's running
<sivananda> I've tried that ardchoille, and I've not noticed anything using what seems to be an inordinate amount of memory or cpu...
<sivananda> I've wondered that myself intelikey
<ardchoille> sivananda: It would be the topmost app
<sivananda> Yes. It seems to happen most often when firefox is open, but even when it's happening it doesn't seem like it uses a *lot* of cpu... I think last time I saw maybe 20 - 30% if that
<ardchoille> sivananda: Are you using firefox extensions that perform a lot of work in the background?
<sivananda> Hmmm... well... I do have a number of extensions installed...
<ardchoille> That might be it. The more you have installed, the slower firefox becomes
<ardchoille> I have three installed and firefox is fine her
<ardchoille> s/her/here/
<sivananda> I don't think that many of them are *active* tho'... mainly adfiltering, couple of video download managers...
<sivananda> hmmm... maybe I'll try deactivating them for awhile then add them back in one at a time...
<ardchoille> sivananda: "active" or not, they're still using resources
<sivananda> I noticed this happen recently also when I attempted to run google earth. Not had problems with it before, and firefox was not open...
<sivananda> I know my memory is low end by today's standards (only 512M), but system seemed fine for aawhile when first installing kubuntu
<RiverGate> so i'm working on this bash script that i am really proud of, when its done i wanna share it with other people. Where / how do i do that?
<ardchoille> RiverGate: Post it on your website?
<RiverGate> well yes that a possibilty
<RiverGate> but i was wondering if theres a site that does that.. a site that actually get traffic >.>
<ardchoille> RiverGate: if it has to do with kubuntu you can post it on the kubuntu forums
<ardchoille> or kubuntu wiki
<RiverGate> well its basically a script that creates and maintains a website and journal
<RiverGate> and it can be used offline
<ardchoille> sounds like php
<RiverGate> yeah well you know.. the thing is
<RiverGate> i dunno php, so i made it in unix instead >.>
<RiverGate> and php is server side
<ardchoille> yeah
<RiverGate> mine works on the clients comp
<ardchoille> nice
<RiverGate> so when im on vacation i can keep up my journal instead of writing all at once when i get back home
<RiverGate> ty ^^
<vbgunz> how do you install oss?
<vbgunz> does kubuntu come with oss?
<vbgunz> I am trying to test a game in wine, condition-zero and the performance is excellent, but the sound is always delayed
<vbgunz> I heard wine works best with oss, but when I enable it I hear nothing :/
<karthikp> What's oss, again?
<bazhang> sound?
<karthikp> Always thought it stood for open source software...:)
<karthikp> Ah, right.
<karthikp> That's oss, too.
<vbgunz> not sure, am looking for something on how to install it as apt-cache returns too many packages for oss
<karthikp> I've never heard decent sound response from wine...
<vbgunz> performance is excellent. sound sucks :(
<vbgunz> god I wish a steam killer showed up on gnu/linux
<vbgunz> something nice and portable would be the ticket
<bazhang> isn't steam available for Linux?
<FunnyLookinHat> Nope.
<FunnyLookinHat> And they've said they have NO intentions of doing so.
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> that stinks.
<FunnyLookinHat> Well ya know...  Apple wanted Valve to port to OS X, but Valve said they'd need 1 million$ up front to do it...  since it gains them no real market share/sales
<vbgunz> probably in a few years something'll come out and rival the ass out of steam. until then, penguin racer is just not for me :/
<bazhang> they're digging their own grave--oss is the steamroller coming..haha
<ben_> tuxracer :p it uses up so much resources
<vbgunz> I think though the numbers are small when it comes to linux users, I think the money per person compared is higher
<bazhang> frozen bubble?
<vbgunz> frozen bubble only with the wifey. she don't like getting a head shot
<karthikp> Nobody likes getting a head shot, buddy.
<vbgunz> yeah but everyone love giving em ;)
<manul_> hi!
<manul_> italian?
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manul_> grazie!! :-)
<dsmith_> grid wars is a fun game
<bazhang> warzone!
<karthikp> I've taken to playing an old gem from '95 called Road Rash. Using Wine. No sound and for some reason, insanely high CPU load...
<karthikp> But very addictive.
<vbgunz> if only virtualbox could handle steam at near native performance... with the seamless, that'll be killer :)
<karthikp> Not to press a point, it would be swell if they ported steam to linux. What do they have against the penguin!!!
<dsmith_> heh, they say they wont
<karthikp> I know.
<dsmith_> i dont see why they wont
<dsmith_> they must be in the pockets of MS
<karthikp> Ultimately, companies go where the money is.
<dsmith_> pengiun is the bling bling
<dsmith_> fool
<dsmith_> lol
<bazhang> night of the living Vista
<karthikp> Someone needs to convince people that linux can be an awesome gaming environment.
<dsmith_> would you pay $50 for a linux OS?
<bazhang> more
<karthikp> With a low overhead, the game performance should theoretically be better than in windows, right?
<bazhang> !ontopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dsmith_> shhhhhhhhhh
<karthikp> Please, what of the idea of free and open source software?
<dsmith_> i knw
<karthikp> bazhang:Richard Stallman feels hurt.
<Tm_T> !FOSS
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<bazhang> free=communism in some people's minds.
<dsmith_> heh
<Tm_T> karthikp: see
<Jucato> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> (again)
<sivananda> jeezus...
<sivananda> ok so...
<Tm_T> Jucato: me?
<sivananda> took this long to get performance back
<bazhang> it's working?
<sivananda> I wanted to see if I could get a paste of top while lagged...
<sivananda> so I opened google earth while being here thru irefox's chatzilla plugin
<ardchoille> sivananda: Careful, you might end up going back in time, lol
<dsmith_> lol
<sivananda> Here's top while the system was REAL slow... as in probably better than two minutes just to draw a context menu...
<sivananda> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<sivananda> 31630 sivanand  16   0  182m 9276 1752 S  1.0  2.1   0:06.51 kicker
<sivananda> 31763 sivanand  16   0  157m  52m 3860 D  0.7 12.0   0:41.94 firefox-bin
<sivananda>  5116 debian-t  16   0 33404  15m  220 S  0.3  3.5   0:23.47 tor
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<sivananda>  6403 sivanand  16   0 18900  756  396 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.91 top
<sivananda>  6913 sivanand  16   0  301m  67m 6596 D  0.3 15.5   0:19.16 googleearth-bin
<sivananda>     1 root      15   0  5064 1448   52 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.89 init
<ardchoille> !paste | sivananda
<ubotu> sivananda: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sivananda>     2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0
<sivananda>     3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.18 ksoftirqd/0
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=chatzill@*.eugn.qwest.net]  by Tm_T
<dsmith_> dol
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=chatzill@*.eugn.qwest.net]  by Tm_T
<ardchoille> thank you Tm_T
<sivananda> So did that show or do I need to post it in pastebin?
<Tm_T> sivananda: pastebin
<sivananda> ok... gimme a sec
<dsmith_> paste it again...
<dsmith_> :P
<ardchoille> sivananda: I'm wondering why kicker is using so much
<dsmith_> j/k
<sivananda> :P
<sivananda> 1% cpu and 2.1% mem?
<ardchoille> nvm, I saw it at the top and thought.
<ardchoille> But, google-earth is useless IMHO
<ardchoille> sivananda: I would definitely buy more ram if I were you
<sivananda> lol... not for me...
<sivananda> I've noted that the virtual memory never seems to get used according to top, even tho' there's non-stop disk access happening when the system bogs
<sivananda> (sorry, forgot to copy that part)
<Tm_T> sivananda: pastebin for over 2 lines of paste
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<sivananda> and re more memory: well ya, but good grief, two apps in kde sure as heck shouldn't be *that* much of a strain for 512M. My old laptop with 512M can handle that no prob
<ardchoille> firefox is not a kde app
<sivananda> thx Tm_T but I'm not going to wait another 30 minutes to get another copy... lol
<ardchoille> And I suspect google-earth isn't either
<Tm_T> ardchoille: its not =)
<ardchoille> thank $DIETY
<sivananda> I know that. What I mean is those two apps, coupled with the memory use of the environment, shouldn't be that much of a load...
<ardchoille> well, google-earth is a resource intensive app
<ardchoille> so it's going to waste resources
<sivananda> Very true... but mainly on the graphics card...
<ardchoille> and firefox has many memory leaks
<sivananda> figures...
<lukasz> how to uninstall programs in kubunu? in konsol
<sivananda> Wish they'd do a better job of cleaning it up. I like the modularity of it...
<ardchoille> lukasz: Depends on how you installed those apps
<sivananda> Nice to not have a bunch of useless crap in a browser, along with the ability to plug in what you actually *want*...
<lukasz> apt-get install
<ardchoille> sivananda: cleaning up firefox would take a long while, it's a mess. Doubt they'd do that.. probably just start over on a new browser
<ardchoille> lukasz: to remove an app with apt-get:  sudo apt-get remove app_name
<lukasz> thanks
<sivananda> Ah. You mean like... ummm... seamonkey? :D
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Instead of cleaning up the mess, they just start over and create a whole new mess.
<sivananda> Opera's not too bad, but not much in the way of addons for it...
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<Tm_T> but then again, browsewar is offtopic =)
<ardchoille> Konq is nice
<sivananda> Same with Konq
<sivananda> It's nice as far as it goes, but it lacks a lot of functionality that I like to have...
<sivananda> Haven't looked at it much tho'... does it have a plugin architecture by any chance?
<bazhang> yes
<ardchoille> sivananda: konq can use mozilla plugins too
<sivananda> hmmm... maybe I'll give it a closer look. Anything for it like firefox's adblock extension?
<ardchoille> yes, konq has adblock features
<ardchoille> and, iirc, it uses the adblock filterset.g
<sivananda> Really... well... that would be a big plus for sure...
<bazhang> very lightweight.
<sivananda> Actually I guess I meant to say *extension* architecture. I forget there's a diff between plugins and extensions...
<ardchoille> I've not looked too deeply into that sivananda
<ardchoille> But, konq does get better and better
* ardchoille is waiting to see what konq is like in Gutsy
<bazhang> verynice in gutsy.
<sivananda> That's ok. Thanks for all the feedback; I'll give Konq a go for awhile and see if it meets my needs
<sivananda> Speaking of gutsy, how's it looking so far? I've considered upgrading...
<bazhang> superb.
<Tm_T> sivananda: topic
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<fawx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivananda> Does the beta seem pretty stable?
<sisnet> wenas a todos
<ardchoille> btw, you can pre-order Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) cd's from shipit now
<jager> fusion is pretty slick btw
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sivananda> Fusion?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-effects
<jager> yeah that
<jager> really pretty
<jager> gutsy is going to rule
<sivananda> ah ok
<ardchoille> pretty != productive
<sivananda> lol true dat
<jager> granted, and i've wasted a lot of time doing nothing but dork with compiz effects too
<sivananda> but if you're out for eye candy...
<jager> this is ultimate
<jager> even better than beryl
<sivananda> I like the enlightenment desktop too for looks...
<sivananda> Particularly the custom version called Elive...
<ardchoille> I don't mind eye candy, but wobbly/moving effects are just annoying
<sivananda> Yea some are...
<jager> i have everything turned on a random cycle right now, you'd hate it
<ardchoille> hehe
<jager> the tooltip animations are distracting
<jager> but wow
<bazhang> when kubuntu starts using a usable kde4, then will #kubuntu be also for effects? as kde4 supports GL...
<ardchoille> bazhang: God question
<Tm_T> bazhang: for kwin effects yes
<ardchoille> s/God/Good/
<jager> once kde4 hits then kwin win do composite
<jager> we won't need compiz anymore
<sivananda> So one last thing... is the gutsy upgrade from repository working ok, or does it screw up a bunch of stuff?
<Tm_T> jager: I dont need it now either ;/
<ardchoille> jager: kde can do compisiting on its own now with kompmgr
<jager> fair point
<Tm_T> sivananda: no guarantee but should work
<jager> i dunno about enabling all this stuff by default
<jager> works for me with issues
<bazhang> jager: bad idea to do so...
<jager> knetworkmanager is borked
<fawx> hey can someone help me i can't write in my terminal window..?
<jager> little things
<sivananda> Well yea, never a guarantee doncha know... lol
<ardchoille> jager: iirc, beryl and compiz merged and resulted in compiz-fusion
<bazhang> true
<jager> bazhang: i tend to agree
<sivananda> Alright anyway thanks again peeps. Have a good night...
<bazhang> g'night
<fawx> any1?
<ardchoille> fawx: What exactly is happening? What's in the term window?
<ardchoille> sounds like maybe an app running that you need to quit
<fawx> umm..i tried adding nvidia drivers
<ardchoille> how did you do that?
<fawx> but it won't allow me 2 putiin my root password
<fawx> ummm
<fawx> i used the adept installer
<fawx> to get nvidia
<fawx> them went to the terminal to enable it
<fawx> but it won't let  me type my password to enable
<ardchoille> fawx: the root password won't print in the terminal, but it is being entered, you just won't see it
<ardchoille> so, enter the sudo password and hit the Enter key
<fawx> so once i do it it should work
<fawx> ok
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> that's a security measure to keep people from looking over your shoulder and seeing the password
<fawx> oh..
<fawx> i typed the password but it didn't say it was enabled or anything
<ardchoille> it won't. Now restart xorg and see if it is enabled.
<fawx> ok brb
<eec2> holaaaa
<eec2> hay alguien?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eec2> de donde eres?
<eec2> eeeeeeeeoooooooooo
<bazhang> just type /join #kubuntu-es
<eec2> nadie responde.....
<eec2> a ver mamones
<eec2> vaya gente mas estupida
<bazhang> eec2: this is for English you want #kubuntu-es
<eec2> ok
<ardchoille> necessita usar ingles en esta canal
<bazhang> yes
<eec2> where are you from?
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: We have pundits in here as well :)
<bazhang> ardchoille: wow impressive.
<ardchoille> ?
<bazhang> haha
<fawx> crap..
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Err.... come again?
<DaSkreech> KDE4
<DaSkreech> you were asking questions?
<AstralJava> Yes. :)
<ardchoille> fawx: You might need to change from the nv driver to the nvidia driver in xorg.conf.
<DaSkreech> This is as good a chan to ask for impressions as any
<fawx> do i have to open up my comp to find out whut driver it needs
<fawx> how would i do that
<DaSkreech> fawx: try lshw
<bazhang> shouldn't need to do that
<ardchoille> !nvidia | fawx here's a tutorial for you
<ubotu> fawx here's a tutorial for you: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Thanks, yeah I was just pointed to -devel from another channel. I'll try this the next time for sure.
<eec2> mother fuckers
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: Which may I ask?
<ardchoille> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | eec2
<ubotu> eec2: please see above
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: #ubuntu-motu, but maybe I was just a bit too vague with my question, so...
* eec2 was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines)
<DaSkreech> probably
* DaSkreech smells a kick
<DaSkreech> drat
<bazhang> yes.
<DaSkreech> Boot is swifter than the mouth
<ardchoille> lol
<eec2_> hello idiots
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=eec2@85.91.86.*]  by Tm_T
* eec2_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (behave)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> real smart
<ardchoille> Tm_T was waiting for that I see
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: People always come back
<ardchoille> yeah, they didn't get the hint the first time
<Kyzia> http://globalchat.pp.net.ua/
<DaSkreech> some to apologize and plead ignorance some to be met with the faster-than-a-speeding-mouth
* DaSkreech pokes Tm_T again
<bazhang> uhoh
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Ban the spammer?
<ardchoille> he's gone, isn't he
<Tm_T> ooh!
<DaSkreech> I dont care
<ardchoille> good point, ban him anyway as he might return
<DaSkreech> one kept popping in and out of #kde till it started posting very explicit porn links
<ardchoille> I"m glad people are here watching things :)
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Well, the problem insists even though I followed the steps listed on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Sorry what was the problem?
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Not a problem. :)  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/knode: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdepim.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZTI18KStaticDeleterBase
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: This is on login ?
<ardchoille> AstralJava: kde4 is not really usable right now
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: regardless he's now a beta tester :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> he's been volunteered
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Nope, just trying to run knode from console.
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: Ah. Is it in a KDE4 environment ?
<AstralJava> ardchoille: I'm just not looking for a stable version, gnome has plenty of that. ;) I'm looking for some new KDE experiences, and please notice I'm not complaining, but rather helping out/finding out what KDE4 is all about. :)
<DaSkreech> AstralJava: Understood We know complaining we hear it often
* DaSkreech polishes Tm_T's boot
<ardchoille> AstralJava: Fair point.. and.. good luck :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> pong?
<DaSkreech> running a KDE4 app from the Konsole ina KDE3 environment
<DaSkreech> How wise?
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Okay. :) Yeah, I installed most everything I could find on gutsys repositories, checked the aforementioned web page for instructions on running the thing, made the env variable changes, and tried knode. :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no problems as long as the proper environment variables are set
<AstralJava> DaSkreech: Nope, I'm booted into a gnome session. I don't have any KDE3 things installed, AFAIK.
<Jucato> except running kwin or plasma I guess
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Sorry a Gnome environ :)
<Jucato> hm.. that I don't know. But guessing it should be no problem
<AstralJava> Yeah I would imagine that's why you got the env variables in the first place. :)
<Tm_T> it should be not
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Tm_T Jucato]  by Tm_T
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: http://www.cracked.com/jp/net02.gif
<AstralJava> I see: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4pim/+bug/139186
<AstralJava> So any idea whether it's gonna get fixed for gutsy?
<psyhhix> how long kubuntu 7.10 will be beta?
<ardchoille> psyhhix: the 18th
<psyhhix> heh, cool :)
<meson10> I have a trouble with my nvidia card ... i upgraded to gutsy ... and i have to recompile the nvidia drivers from source...as elsewise it doesn start X and says conflict in kernel and nvidia modules
<Tm_T> meson10: well, if you compile your own drivers, you have to recompile them after every kernel update
<Tm_T> upgrade or whatever
<meson10> Tm_T: in this case i have to do it on every reboot
<Tm_T> meson10: humm, nice, do you have several drivers installed then?
<meson10> Tm_T: i guess No
<Tm_T> as; selfcompiled and from repositories
<Tm_T> doublecheck
<meson10> the installer refuses any exisitng drivers
<meson10> Tm_T: how do i cross check that?
<Tm_T> also, support for gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<meson10> its actually not the problem of gutsy
<meson10> nvidia-installer --uninstall..says no exisiting drivers
<Tm_T> yes, but does package manager find installed drivers?
<meson10> Tm_T: is nvidia-glx-new a drivcer package?
<Tm_T> yes
<meson10> Tm_T: should i uninstall it?
<Tm_T> yes if you like to compile your own
<Jucato> *if*...
<meson10> i want it to run xserver on its own
<meson10> nvidia-kernel-common?
<meson10> should be removed as well?
<Tm_T> yes if you like to compile your own
<meson10> Tm_T: alright i have removed them both
<meson10> Tm_T: re run the nvidia installer?
<Tm_T> now do reinstall the driver you like to use and reboot
<meson10> Ok
<meson10> :-)
<noname> hello, is there any way to make desktop icons allign automatically by the left side of the screen?
<meson10> noname: right click
<meson10> on desktop
<noname> thats not very automatic
<meson10> noname: icons->line up vertically usually works
<noname> i mean i create something on the desktop and it alligns by itself
<noname> that's what I need
<meson10> noname: Hmm i am afarid i wouldn be able to help that much
<meson10> :(
<noname> no problem, I'll do it somehow anyway :)
<meson10> Tm_T: now it sayd: No nvidia kernel module found
<meson10> #ubuntu+1
<meson10> oops.
<meson10> Tm_T: any help?
<Thomasu> nogle som kan hjlpe mig med trdls netvrk
<Tm_T> !dk | Thomasu
<ubotu> Thomasu: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bazhang> swedish too?
<Tm_T> bazhang: swedish?
<bazhang> for the ! language command?
<Tm_T> bazhang: sorry, I fail to understand what you are trying to say
<bazhang> whoever wrote ubotu is a genius
<Tm_T> !se | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bazhang> Tm_T: right, thanks!
<meson10> Tm_T: i am unable to fix it..can u help me?
<Tm_T> meson10: sorry, I'm about to leave
<bazhang> g'night.
<meson10> Tm_T: when will u turn up nect?
<meson10> next*
<meson10> Tm_T: unfortuantely on any other channel people are not even responding
<bazhang> meson10: it's the middle of the night for most of them; you have to take that into account..
<bazhang> like 3 am or something..
<Tm_T> bazhang: det var nnting
<bazhang> Tm_T: Chinese?
<Tm_T> er?
<bazhang> Tm_T: what language is that?
<Tm_T> svensk
<Tm_T> swedish that is
<bazhang> Tm_T: you speak it? wow.
<Tm_T> bazhang: jag talar svenska bara lite
<bazhang> I bet it means good night.
<Tm_T> now time to go to University, see you kids later ->
<bazhang> haha good day sir!
<ko2jazz> hello
<Thomasu> Hello i need help to kubuntu
<bazhang> hello! welcome!
<Thomasu> i need to install networkmanager
<bazhang> Feisty?
<Thomasu> how shall i do that
<bazhang> which release? Feisty?
<Thomasu> Linux Mce
<bazhang> which is based on Feisty?
<Thomasu> i dont know i am a linux newbee
<bazhang> based on Ubuntu? Kubuntu?
<Thomasu> Kubuntu
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install knetwork-manager in the Konsole, followed by your password.
<Thomasu> could find paccard
<bazhang> ? could not find package?
<Thomasu> jep
<Thomasu> yes
<Thomasu> i think i have a big problem
<bazhang> Thomasu: sudo apt-get update then password then sudo apt-get upgrade, then try the earlier command.
<Thomasu> the opdate take no arguments
<bazhang> Thomasu: that's what it said?
<Thomasu> yes
<bazhang> Thomasu: how did you install kubuntu on your computer? was it part of the mythbuntu package, or something else?
<Thomasu> i download a LinuxMce 7104 iso dvd on 4.3 GB
<bazhang> can you give me some more details? what language did you install it in?
<Thomasu> it is on english but i select danish
<Thomasu> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Version_0704
<Thomasu> http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/3764648/LinuxMCE_0704_Quick_Install_DVD.iso.3764648.TPB.torrent
<bazhang> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Thomasu> did you need more of the version of Linux ??
<bazhang> Thomasu: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk
<Thomasu> i did not need it on danish i need help on english
<bazhang> thomas, perhaps #linux-mce
<ardchoille> Thomasu: are you looking for networkmanager?
<Thomasu> yes
<ardchoille> Thomasu: It should already be installed on Kubuntu Feisty
<Thomasu> ok how can i finmd it
<ardchoille> Thomasu: It may be running. Open a terminal and type:  ps aux | grep networkmanager
<bazhang> thanks ardchoille; not quite sure what to say there..haha
<ardchoille> bazhang: Was I wrong?
<Thomasu> i try
<bazhang> ardchoille: no, I mean thanks for giving the technical info I had no idea about--cheers!
<ardchoille> yw
<oshiii-_^> night night
<bazhang> g'night
<ardchoille> Thomasu: Sorry, it's case-sensitive, type:  ps aux | grep NetworkManager
<jussi01> hmmm, where is it I change whether kde displays that little bouncy thing.... (on the mouse)
<ardchoille> jussi01: kcontrol > Preipherals > Mouse  see the bottom check box
<jussi01> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<bazhang> dang that was fast!
<jussi01> ardchoille: that doesnt seem to work...
<ardchoille> bazhang: You can also search for more than one running app with: ps aux | egrep "firefox|konversation"
<tetreaul> anyone know if counterstrike will run in wine?
<Thomasu>  | ???
<Thomasu> how
<Thomasu> make  |
<jussi01> tetreaul: have you looked on winehq?
<bazhang> ardchoille: you are the master of KDE--do you know how to get Konq to clear all cookies, history as in firefox..or just do it manually. Thanks!
<jussi01> Thomasu: what language keyboard you have?
<tetreaul> jussi01: I take it that's the website? :P I'll start there
<ardchoille> bazhang: kcmshell privacy
<ardchoille> bazhang: Choose what you want to clear
<jussi01> tetreaul: there is a winehq database, with info on what games and progs work etc
<bazhang> jussi01: I tried that ardchoille, but had no effect; perhaps I forgot to hit apply?..hhaha
<ardchoille> hehe
<jussi01> huh?
<ardchoille> typo
<bazhang> jussi01: sorry, systems ettings, mouse and keyboard mouse general bottom box is feedback on activation uncheck it.
<tetreaul> jussi01: thanks!
<bazhang> more like brain meltdown
<jussi01> bazhang: I have done that... but I still get the bouncy icon...
<ardchoille> bazhang: That's the same thing I told him
<ardchoille> I just used kcontrol instead system settings
<jussi01> same dog different leg... but it still doesnt fix it...
<ardchoille> jussi01: did you click the Apply button?
<bazhang> ardchoille: alt +f2 kcontrol? Thanks!\
<ardchoille> yeah
<ardchoille> That system settings gui was a huge mistake
<ardchoille> causes confusion
<bazhang> no doubt
<jussi01> bazhang: hehehe.. of course i clicked apply...
<bazhang> haha I didn't for something else...
<ardchoille> jussi01: It works here. maybe you need to restart kde
<jussi01> ardchoille: good point.... maybe...
<lunz> can i recover back my deleted file from recycle bin?
<Thomasu> now i have tryet
<Thomasu> what shall i do know
<lunz> can i recover back my deleted file from recycle bin?
<jussi01> !repeat | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<sitaram> hello everyone; I might soon defect from Mandrake (after 8+ years!).  If I wanted to learn only one command line package mgmt tool, should I learn apt-get+apt-cache etc., or aptitude, for maximum features and flexibility?  (no GUIs, not even curses GUIs, please)
<jussi01> sitaram: aptitude IMHO
<llutz> sitaram: aptiude
<llutz> +t
<bazhang> apt-get!
<noname> hello, I'm newbie to linux, what firewall would you recomend for using?
<ardchoille> sitaram: apt-get, apt-cache, and apt-policy are great
<Thomasu> bazhang i hace doit the
<Thomasu> comand
<ardchoille> !firewall | noname
<ubotu> noname: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noname> thanks
<meson10> hoqw do we configure kernel source files?
<bazhang> noname: firestarter; for the next release app-armor will be availalbe Iirc.
<bazhang> ugh new keyboard..
<sitaram> great -- 2 votes on each side so far ;-)
<bazhang> but some votes count more...haha
<Thomasu> What shall i do Next ? to get my wireless network to work ????
<llutz> sitaram: aptitude is the recommended tool for debian-systems, it has some smart features which make it imho more powerfull than apt-get. but it's up to you
<ardchoille> sitaram: Perhaps you should try both apt-get and aptitude and see which one "feels" best to you
<ardchoille> !wifi | Thomasu
<ubotu> Thomasu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> apt-get fewer letters!
<sitaram> ardchoille: I started down that path, found myself torn, and decided to see what others think ;-)
<khaije1> can anyody tell me what extents are and whats so good about them?
<khaije1> w/ filesystems i mean
<sitaram> llutz: this "recommended" part -- I assume that then holds true for (k)ubuntu also, right?
<llutz> bazhang: but more commands to learn to to the same thing (apt-cache/policy)
<bazhang> llutz: true...
<ardchoille> sitaram: To be fair, uninstalling an app, its deps and purging config files is easier to type "aptitude purge app" than using "apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove app"
<Thomasu> Command not found
<llutz> sitaram: its just the recommendation of the debian-team, not kubuntu related but since ubuntu bases on debian...
<sitaram> llutz: understood...
<sitaram> ardchoille: that's what I thought too.  Let me re-phrase my question.  Before "--auto-remove" (I understand from some posts I read it's a fairly recent feature to apt-get), one could argue that there is definitely a *feature* difference.  Are there still any concrete feature differences?
<bazhang> is there a channel for the linux ubuntu based media center?
<bazhang> #apt-get?
<sitaram> ardchoille: simple usability I can script around, but if a feature or facility is missing outright, that's a deciding issue.  And I figured I haven't been using kubuntu long enough to have come across all possible issues :-)
<ardchoille> sitaram: yes, "auto-remove" is a fairly recent addition to apt-get, but I think it comes down to personal preference apt-get vs atptitude
<bazhang> sitaram: I've been using just about a year, so take this with a huge grain of salt, but I have seen no added benefits either way--both are excellent and trouble free
<ardchoille> well, aptitude can be set to remove deps automatically, whereas you have to add "--auto-remove" to apt-get
<bazhang> linux about a year.ugh
<ardchoille> I guess you could call that a "concrete feature"
<Thomasu> hello some guy who can help med ?
<Thomasu> me
<sitaram> don't get me wrong -- eventually I will be able to pick up both, but in the beginning I prefer to stick to one command(-set)
<ardchoille> Thomasu: Help you with wireless?
<bazhang> apt-get for newer users aptitude for pros?
<Thomasu> yes
<ardchoille> Thomasu: Did you read that tutorial I linked you?
<sitaram> bazhang: how about wannabe pros ;-)
<Thomasu> yes but it will not work
<bazhang> sitaram: don't try to fool me--you're a pro...
<sitaram> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> Thomasu: the link did not work?
<Thomasu> i write ps aux | grep networkmanager
<llutz> bazhang: you shouldn't mix usage of aptitude and apt-get. it MAY bring you into trouble because of differences in package-state handling
<bazhang> llutz: I never mix..apt-get all the way here.
<bazhang> llutz: thanks for pointing that out though...
<bazhang> Thomasu: should be NetworkManager
<sitaram> llutz: Good point -- I was actually going to ask this... do they keep state in different places?  Will the danger be restricted to not knowing which package is auto versus manually installed (which affects things like auto-remove), and so on, or will there be worse cruft in the package database?
<Thomasu> Linuxmce 28351 ??
<Thomasu> and what now ?
<jussi01> !dk | Thomasu
<ubotu> Thomasu: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<jussi01> Thomasu: if thats helpful maybe?
<Thomasu> no
<llutz> sitaram: there had been several online-discussions "aptitude vs apt-get", maybe try to read some for more detailed info.
<sitaram> llutz: will do; actually have a few web pages open with google search results on those right now.
<sitaram> I guess the consensus is that both are fine, so I'll probably start with aptitude, if only because it's one command versus 3 :-)
<Thomasu> somebody who can tell me where my problem is on Kubuntu
<sitaram> thanks everyone...
<bazhang> see you around sitaram
<knubbe> how do i forward more than one port with ssh?
<knubbe> (tunnel)
<Thomasu> some guy who can make me a guide to make the wireless network work in Kubuntu ????????????
<bazhang> !wifi
<knubbe> Thomasu: 7.10?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> Thomasu: the guide is there...
<Thomasu> knubbe yes i think so
<aftertaf> anyone good on hyperthreading?
<bazhang> knubbe: no it's Feisty...linux-mce
<knubbe> ok
<bazhang> cheers though!
<bazhang> Thomasu: did you read that guide?
<Thomasu> i haved tryet a lot of commands and it will not work
<Thomasu> yes i have 
<bazhang> Thomasu: your answers are in that guide...
<Thomasu> yes but it is not the samme linux i have there is a lot thing i not can find
<Thomasu> on my computer
<bazhang> Thomasu: and you have visited ubuntuforums? and asked questions there?
<Thomasu> yes
<Thomasu> i think i are verry clever
<bazhang> and you have visited the linux-mce irc channel?
<Thomasu> yes
<ardchoille> Thomasu: If you want help with wireless, read the wifidocs page
<Thomasu> i have doned 10 times but it will not work !!!
* bazhang contacts Tm_T telepathically...
<guille> how do i know if i succesfully uppgraded to 7.10?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in the terminal
<ardchoille> guille: Open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a | grep Release
<ardchoille> or uname -a would work too
<guille> it says 7.04
<guille> when i a minute ago restarted from the uppgrading tool
<bazhang> guille: how did you try to upgrade?
<ardchoille> guille: What does it say for "uname -a" ?
<guille> i uppgraded frpm 7.04 using adept manager
<bazhang> is that possible?
<bazhang> guille: did you change your repository list?
<guille> gor myname-a it says command not found
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<guille> i am new to linux
<guille> i dont have idea what a repository list is
<ardchoille> guille: type in: uname -a
<bazhang> guille: that should be u and not my
<ardchoille> I don't think you upgraded
<guille> and i clicked change, replace and yes to everything i saw, while using the uppgrading tool
<guille> well now when i get into adeot manager to uppgrade agian it says, your system is up to date
<guille> this is what i get
<guille> Linux guillermoz 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ardchoille> guille: yes, you upgraded to the latest versions of your apps, but you didn't upgrade to 7.10
<bazhang> guille: a repository is where the software for that particualr release is kept; different ones for each release--if you don't change the list then no upgrade to the next (now beta) release.
<guille> thet last is from uname -a
<ardchoille> guille: You're still on Fesity
<ardchoille> !upgrade | guille
<ubotu> guille: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<guille> and how do i do that if it not via, new verison button that is in adept manager?
<bazhang> wait until 10/18 or later.
<guille> i checked the kubunto homepage and did everything they told me to
<guille> il wait then, hopefully the system will wrok
<bazhang> it will...
<Gladius> where can I get help on Amarok?   I cant seem to play any streaming music
<bazhang> #amarok?
<Gladius> ok....now i feel like an 1d10t
<Gladius> thanks
<bazhang> don't..
<bazhang> no problem
<bazhang> the early worms get the kernel...
<guille> is rthere any way to seeing what procceses are running?
<guille> i try to run the commmadn kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<guille> but adept manager never opens,
<Tm_T> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Tm_T: just wishing you were here to advise a Danish speaker...sorry..didn't mean to disturb you..
<Tm_T> you didnt disturb
<guille> wht ahould i get if i run theis command
<guille> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<bazhang> guille: you could try the command 'top' in the Konsole to see what's running.
<guille> im my console tell me that i have 7.04 intalled
<guille> and then when i try to update using version upgrade it tells me welcome to 7.04 hat might be wrong?
<bazhang> guille: you want to upgrade to the new beta?
<guille> well i would like that
<guille> but i guss i better wait
<guille> the truth is, i dont like linux much
<guille> it hasnot worked as i expected it to
<bazhang> guille: it's still a beta; 10/18 is the final release..
<guille> too much problem all the time
<guille> well that is a week from now i guess i can wait
<bazhang> guille: what problems?
<guille> my webcam it's not supported
<bazhang> oh.
<guille> i cant do anything with shockplay
<mushroom_> so you usually use windows before,guille?
<guille> i use windows all the time yes
<guille> but my pc is kind of old 3 or 4 years
<guille> and it is really slow wih xp
<bazhang> guille: what's shockplay--or is that shockwave?
<guille> so i tryed kubuntu and it is fast as hell
<guille> shockwave i emeant
<guille> the grub list drives me crazy
<bazhang> guille: me too
<guille> i change it and change it and kubuntu is allwasy changing itself to first option
<mushroom_> I guess that might be a software created by MacroMedia
<guille> mp3 dont work,
<bazhang> now adobe
<mushroom_> yeah,Adobe.huh~
<guille> i have to intall somenew library to amarok, and i dont even know how
<bazhang> guille: mp3? really--there is asimple fix for that...
<guille> the same thing with videos
<bazhang> and videos too.
<guille> i allways have to restart x.server i think it is called if i want to se anything
<bazhang> guille: do you want to come over to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<guille> they have linux at the university
<guille> and there it works perfectly
<mushroom_> you didn't install any codes into your linux.so that's the reason why those medias don't work
<guille> dont know what linux is though, but it is pretty close to this one and using kde
<bazhang> guille?
<apparle> how to play .rmvb in kaffiene
<vez> can linux read ntfs
<bazhang> vlc
<guille> i love it there, cos it fast, and if i need windows, i can run windows in the command terminal and it opens a new window with windos in ti, lovely
<bazhang> vez: yes
<mushroom_> I use realplayer.
<bazhang> guille: #kubuntu-offtopic?
<guille> ??
<bazhang> guille: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic  and then we can discuss these things there
<guille> i am there
<apparle> there is an option in "xine engine parameters -> decoders -> path of codecs"
<apparle> how to download real player codecs for the xine engine
<vez> so if I hook up ntfs drive can I format and partition from within kubuntu???
<bazhang> guille: I can give you some suggestions in the other channel, if you wish..
<guille> well i would love that bazhang
<guille> i am there... i guess
<vez> without any extra software???
<dwidmann> vez: you'll probably need something like ntfs-3g ...
<dwidmann> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vez> k thx a bunch
<bazhang> guille: you need to join it first; just type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<guille> yes i am there
<guille> yes
<apparle> how to read ext3 partition in Windows
<guille>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<guille> i am seeing 2 different rooms now
<guille> kubuntu-offtopic? and kubuntu-offtopic
<guille> i see you in kubuntu-offtopic
<dwidmann> apparle: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<dwidmann> apparie: note that it ignores file permissions, which is not exactly security friendly.
<apparle> dwidmann : thanks. I will keep it in my mind
<apparle> dwidmann: I want an ext3 reader not ext2 ??
<guille> amarok mp3
<jeri> hi everyone!
<apparle> amarok mp3 ?? Whan do u want about it
<apparle> guille:amarok mp3 ?? Whan do u want about it
<guille> i need amarok to play mp3
<guille> and adept manager tells me libxine1-ffmpeg does not exist
<guille> or it does not show it anyway
<Gladius> guille  go to #amarok
<apparle> Open an mp3 file in amarok. It will tell that "mp3 codec not installed" , do u want to install . then install it
<_Basti> hi
<apparle> guille: Open an mp3 file in amarok. It will tell that "mp3 codec not installed" , do u want to install . then install it
<guille> it allways cracshes there
<dwidmann> apparle: it'll work, the only difference between ext2 and ext3 is that ext3 has a journal.
<apparle> guille: Download libxin1-ffmpeg from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libxine1-ffmpeg
<apparle> dwidmann: OK
<jeri> hi everyone!
<dwidmann> hi there
<apparle> guille : Go to adept and install libxine1-ffmpeg
<jeri> what plugin do i need to run frostwire,i just installed it but doesnt seem to work
<apparle> guille; Did u get it
<jeri> the same goes to tvtime
<jeri> what plugin do i need to run frostwire,i just installed it but doesnt seem to work
<jeri> the same goes to tvtime
<apparle> guille: did u get mp3 playing
<sonoftheclayr> jeri: jre
<jeri> me? yes
<jeri> ive downloaded and installed jre
<jeri> but doesnt seem to work for frostwire
<apparle> I am having problem with Kmix and OSS. When I run Kmix i get an error related to /usr/lib/libasound.so
<jeri> and on konqueror it cannot play flash vids from youtube
<dwidmann> apparle: interesting that you mention the problem is with oss, because asound = alsa sound
<apparle> dwidmann: As soon as I install OSS drivers kmix stops working. but when I reinstall the alsalib it starts. Funny thing is it stops after every restart
<dwidmann> apparle: does sound stop working, or just kmix?
<apparle> only kmix
<apparle> dwidmann: Only kmix
<dwidmann> does alsamixer still work?
<jeri> ive downloaded and installed jre
<dwidmann> wait, that's my dumbest question ever
<jeri> but doesnt seem to work for frostwire
<dwidmann> d'oh
<jeri> but doesnt seem to work for frostwire
<jeri> and on konqueror it cannot play flash vids from youtube
<apparle> dwidmann:i am using OSS because alsamixer says : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<dwidmann> jeri: I think that problem is fixed in kde 3.5.7 if you've not already upgraded.
<apparle> how can I get external realplayer codecs for xine engine. I use amd64
<dwidmann> apparle: first place I would look would be http://mplayerhq.hu/
<ardchoille_> !restricted | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeri> you mean my kde is not upgraded?
<apparle> ubotu: i prefer free formats only. But I have got a file in .rmvb
<jeri> <dwidmann>you mean my kde is not upgraded? i use dapper drake 6.06 Lts
<dwidmann> jeri, in any kde app, go to help -> about kde and it'll show you the version
<jumped> hi all.  Loving Kubuntu!  finally after 6 years I found the Linux for me =D
<jumped> one question about fonts in VNC.  my fonts are odd.  they are all ok character wise, but "thin" characters like an "i" or "l" are non-visible but there.
<jeri> ok thnx
<apparle> dwidmann: what about kmix problem
<jumped> any way to change to another font set?  i followed the "setting resumable sessions on Kubuntu thread".  the only change I saw for fonts was under using vnc4sever setup instead of Xvnc server?
<jeri> how do i upgrade my kde? pls..
<dwidmann> apparle: I've no idea :s
<Sinkro63> Hi. I have problem with resolving host-name when I'm connected with VPN (pptp)
<dwidmann> jeri: should be able to find instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org, just look for one of the posts about a new version of kde
<jeri> thx alot! :)
<jumped> I'm using this font directory in the Xvnc server setup----> /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<Sinkro63> Hi. I have problem with resolving host-name when I'm connected with VPN (pptp)
<Yammeh> Hey guys, I need to some mounting a drive that's in NTFS, I've read the forums and tried doing what they say and no data is showing on the drive. The drives were spanned using Vista's disk management tool, could that be a reason why I'm having trouble mounting them in kubuntu?
<sandro__> ciao a tutti!!!!
<atlfalcons866> can i install kubuntu on an ntfs
<sbucatino> #alsa
<Ayabara> you guys use thunderbird/firefox? do you use a specific font for GTK apps?
<sbucatino> toshiba support?
<sbucatino> my estra key don t work
<vez> amarock is crashing alot can someone recomend replacement pls new to linux and kubuntu.
<sbucatino> amarock never crashed
<sbucatino> :D
<ardchoille_> vez: xmms
<ardchoille_> sudo apt-get xmms
<sbucatino> mm
<ardchoille> sorry,  sudo apt-get install xmms
<sbucatino> amarock is nice it can crash if you have not mp3 plug-in and you try to listen mp3
<sbucatino> i am in gutsy and it never crash
<Yammeh> Can you guys try and help me mount my ntfs drives?
<Yammeh> I'd read through the faqs
<Yammeh> and I'm getting a wierd error
<vez> it plays mp3s fine thx for the advice
<Yammeh> I think it might have something to do with how they were setup in vista before I installed kubuntu
<sbucatino> mm
<sbucatino> vista
<sbucatino> omg the hell name
<sbucatino> vista
<sbucatino> :P
<ardchoille> Back in a bit
<Yammeh> I had the drives spanned using vista's disk manager.. could that be a reason for why it won't mount?
<sbucatino> Yammeh: i think no if it is a ntfs is a ntfs and stop
<sbucatino> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Yammeh> I've tried that, can I paste the error I'm getting?
<sbucatino> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yammeh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40055/
<sbucatino> Yammeh: mm  sudo mount -a are you sure about that? ( i use only ubuntu...deleted vista :D
<sbucatino> sudo fdisk -l
<Yammeh> sudo mount -a checks to see if the mount is correct according to the faq
<sbucatino> sudo fdisk -l
<sbucatino> in paste
<Yammeh> Maybe I should just try to use ntfs-3g anyway, since I'm going to want to keep the drives and write to them
<Yammeh> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sbucatino> of course
<Yammeh> I'll have a look at it in a sec. I'm a total linux noob, just trying to find out what to big deal about it is :P
<sbucatino> mm you must mount your windows partition then you must do what the last link say to write into ntfs partition
<JuJuBee> I need a hand with a firewall issue.  I have iptables grabbing all traffic and funneling to squid/dansguardian.  Everything was working fine when I left school on Friday.  Today when I returned, nobody can get to the internet.  I can from the DG/Squid/IPTables server and the students can get to the server from the workstations, but not through the server./..
<JuJuBee> I have a rule that does not forward my IP address to the filter, it just lets it through but even that is not working.
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: i use guarddog...very easy
<JuJuBee> What is guarddog?
<JuJuBee> filter or firewall or both
<sbucatino> cof cof a graphical interface for iptable
<sbucatino> jujubee sudo apt-get install guarddog
<sbucatino> then you can decide to keep or delete it
<JuJuBee> I am using webmin to manage iptables.
<JuJuBee> I like it.  I tried to restore from the last working backup of iptables, but still same results.  Something is fishy...
<sbucatino> but....have you enabled dns ?
<sbucatino> http and https ?
<sbucatino> mm ok
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: i want know but network connection works or not?
<sbucatino> have you checked because if you have restore from the laste working backup
<sbucatino> it cannot be firewall problem
<jeri_> where and how do i install flash player?
<JuJuBee> Sorry, was checking something.  What is it that you want to know?
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: i want know, internet connection works or not from the server
<JuJuBee> My workstations can get to my webserver via IP.  my webserver is also my iptables/squid/dansguardian server...(2 NIC's)
<jeri_> where and how do i install flash player?
<sbucatino> no
<JuJuBee> My webserver can browse the internet fine.
<sbucatino> mm
<CPrompt^> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cherva> can someone tell me a nice program for music makeing
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: can you disable the firewall for a while an try to see if it is the problem?
<JuJuBee> Dont  I need iptables to forward traffic to the internet
<CPrompt^> cherva : can you give a little more on what you want?  Are you talking about making "sheet music" or mixing?
<JuJuBee> what rules (minimum) would I need to use this server as gateway?
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: firewall is only to filter
<JuJuBee> sbucatino : how do I turn off iptalbes?  I can stop dansguardian and squid.
<JuJuBee> *iptables
<cherva> CPrompt: something like reason
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: i dont know i have guarddog to set iptables and with guarddog there is that option
<JuJuBee> OK< let me   install guarddog...
<JuJuBee> brb
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: mm i dont know your problem very well i hope you know what you are doing
<CPrompt^> cherva : sorry I can't really help on that.  I was hoping it was for sheet music.  :(
<JuJuBee> I understand the rules for iptables if that is what you mean...
<JuJuBee> Setting up guarddog (2.5.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<JuJuBee> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<JuJuBee> Don't think I need guarddog, I had squid/dansguardian and iptables working fine.  I Think there was a power outage over the weekend.
<CPrompt^> cherva : have never used it but have heard a lot of people talk about Audacity.
<Yammeh> audacity if you ripping music apart I think
<sbucatino> JuJuBee: you can kill iptable maybe from ksysguad
<sbucatino> but i repeat i don t know very well your problem
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<CPrompt^> greetings BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi CPrompt^ :)
<Yammeh> Anyone able to try and assist me with mounting my ntfs drive please? I've tried these tutorials and I'm getting errors :[
<CPrompt^> i gave up  LOL
<Yammeh> I've got like 250 gb of data on them though
<Yammeh> Infact, I've got 2 and one of them is working I think
<BluesKaj> Yammeh, first of all we have to ask the obvious question ...do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<Yammeh> Yes
<BluesKaj> ok, what about ntfs-config?
<CPrompt^> hmmm....these may have been my problem all along
<Yammeh> Yes, but it doesn't seem to work. I click the option in the K-menu and nothing loads
<Yammeh> think it's worth me trying to uninstall and reinstall it?
<BluesKaj> yes Yammeh,but make sure you use the same app to uninstall as was used to install
<BluesKaj> BB in 2 mins
<Yammeh> blueskaj, I've just reinstalled both ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<Yammeh> and ntfs-config still doesn't seem to do anything
<BluesKaj> Yammeh, try to run it from the konsole and post the output on pastebin
<Yammeh> Wierd, it works now
<Yammeh> Although, I can't select "Enable support for internal device", only external..
<BluesKaj> prolly cuz you have only one partition on the master drive
<BluesKaj> and it sees the 2nd HDD as an external
<Yammeh> Well I used a span to combine the drives using vista drive manager, which I think is what's screwing things up
<BluesKaj> oh well , yes
<Yammeh> I've got 3 drives in total, OS is on one, and 2 data drives which were spanned
<BluesKaj> to what file system are the data drives formatted ?
<Yammeh> ntfs
<Yammeh> The os one is running the linux file system, ext3 is it?
<BluesKaj> hmm, kind of a unique situation with which I have no experience :(
<BluesKaj> yes, kubuntu is ext3
<Yammeh> Ok, think it's worth me dual booting vista to sort out the drives and then removing vista?
* BluesKaj waits for one of the "heavy hitters" to respond to this situation 
<BluesKaj> not if you want to keep vista
<Yammeh> There are people who will be able to assist me, then?
<Yammeh> I'm not really interested in keeping vista tbh
<biopod> Hi all.
<BluesKaj> yes, there are but a little patience is in order
<Yammeh> That's cool
<BluesKaj> I"ve got some chores to do ...BBL
<biopod> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thomas__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xevious> can anyone recommend a printer/copier/fax that's linux friendly and prints photos well?
<thomas__> most hp series
<thomas__> canon
<thomas__> xevious: look for a printer you like and then check the INTERNETZ whether it's supported by linux
<xevious> yeah that's the logical way to do things
<xevious> just wondering if anyone had one that works well
<xevious> i like hearing about personal experience
<Yammeh> thomas_, do you know anything about ntfs drives?
<xevious> but i guess i'll start digging
<thomas__> Yammeh: a little, just ask ;-)
<xevious> Yammeh: i just had to deal with ntfs a bunch because - get this - my reiserfs raid5 array crashed and the only program that could recover it to a disk image was a windows app
<thomas__> lol
<thomas__> ok
<xevious> recovered a 1.2tb raid array though
<xevious> without any corruption
<xevious> i was stunned
<thomas__> nice
<Yammeh> Well I had a 2 drives spanned using windows vista drive management and I'm trying to get them mounted in kubuntu
<thomas__> add this line to your /etc/fstab
<xevious> well actually the first thing you need is dmraid i think
<thomas__>  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<xevious> because the first obstacle is getting linux to understand the software raid array
<thomas__> ah in raid
<thomas__> uhm, no idea :/
<xevious> i had to use dmraid to get it to see my nvidia raid, but i _think_ dmraid also supports the windows software raid
* xevious is curious and heads to google
<Yammeh> It was a software raid though, it wasn't setup through the bios
<Yammeh> I think sda1 is working, but it has no data in it..
<xevious> no no no
<xevious> stop trying to do anything with individual drives
<Yammeh> ok
<xevious> you could corrupt stuff
<xevious> http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man8/dmraid.8.php
<Yammeh> Well my other drive is 320gb and it's showing as like 110 I think
<xevious> Yammeh: are you friendly with the command prompt?
<Yammeh> "friendly" I'm a noob at linux, but I've picked bits up
<xevious> ok
<xevious> i'm assuming you're using kubuntu since you're in this channel?
<Yammeh> Yes
<xevious> both of the ntfs drives are plugged in?
<Yammeh> ok, installed dmraid
<xevious> shall we take this to private message?
<Yammeh> Yes
<Yammeh> If you don't mind
<xevious> ok. freenode's telling me i'm not registered.
<uberDirk> senorpedro loves gnome
<senorpedro> no, thats a lie!!!
<senorpedro> i dont luv gnome, i just had an affair with it
<senorpedro> but there were no feelings involved!
<senorpedro> my heart belongs 2 kde 4 eva!
<miket> <3 kubuntu, ill never cheat on KDE
<xevious> Yammeh: can you see my private messages?
<xevious> n/m :)
<miket> i installed kubuntu on my stove and used it to cook these eggs and ham im eating
<carwash^> miket: that happened to me once too, speedstep wasn't working correctly...
<miket> hehe
<sergio_> hi all
<Yammeh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sergio_> I have a problem, I can't play sounds from java applets in konqueror...
<RurouniJones> How do you execute a command like export form within a shell script?
<CPrompt^> RurouniJones : not sure what you mean by "export".
<RurouniJones> I just want to a command from within a shell script
<RurouniJones> for example: export VARIABLE="blah"
<RurouniJones> to set an environment variable
<poison--> mornin
<poison-->  there a way to recover kubuntu to a back state?
<poison--> is there*
<CPrompt^> RurouniJones : just make the first line #!/bin/bash and then just have the export Variable=blah
<CPrompt^> from the terminal just run it as ./myscript
<arnoldk67> Hello, I have a problem with my kubuntu system. Sometimes when I use application which need a lot of resources the systems is very slow as if it would run out of memory. Now I saw in the kde info-center, that the swap memory is not available. Is there a way to activate it?
<poison--> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<RurouniJones> CPrompt^: Ta, looking at a "Shell scripting for idiots" page
<emilsedgh> is ntfs-3g enabled as default in gutsy?
<henrik_> hi
<Homoludens> hi everyone. quick question: could someone explain to me how to set konqueror as the default file manager? (it's actually a gutsy question, i suppose, sorry for that, but there's no one on the other channel at the moment .... ). many thanks!
<arnoldk67> hello my swap memory has gone although I created a swap partition during installation. Any ideas what could have happened? And how I could make the swap partition work again?
<s0undt3ch> Homoludens: go to the kcontrol and set the inode file type, make directories open with conqueror
<s0undt3ch> Homoludens: theres a link for that
<s0undt3ch> let me see if I can find it
<Homoludens> s0undt3ch: thanks. would be great if you could give me the link.
<s0undt3ch> Homoludens: ah ha! -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483897
<s0undt3ch> Homoludens: of course do that for konqueror instead of dolphin ;)
<Homoludens> s0undt3ch: magnifico! thanks a lot.
<s0undt3ch> Homoludens: tuga?
<Homoludens> s0undt3ch: um ... no, sorry :)
<Homoludens> s0undt3ch: just popped into my head.
<s0undt3ch> heh, "magnifico" got me there :)
<Homoludens> s0undt3ch: perhaps in a previous life ... ;)
<s0undt3ch> who knows ;)
<Badragon> hello
<Badragon> could someone please help me with the midnight commander?
<Badragon> I am a new user
<Vermux> !metameter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metameter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> !meta meter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta meter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> !metabar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> !meta bar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta bar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trevor_> I gots bad problems...
<trevor_> I'm about to loose my windows partition with all my stuff...
<WaltzingAlong> better than good problems i suppose
<WaltzingAlong> trevor_: how so?
<trevor_> It's saying that the filesystem may be corrupt...
<trevor_> It's not registering as NTFS anymore...
<trevor_> I think that I accidentally put grub on the first partition, and not the third.
<CPrompt^> trevor_ : you can still get the info off of it probably.  Haven't had one fail on me that I couldn't at least get the info off of
<trevor_> Okay...  How do I do it?
<Vermux> what is meta bar?
<fay2007> got my kubuntu box running with nokia e-gprs connection. but the problem is i can ping www.google.com but konqueror won't go there. can someone help?
<trevor_> fay2007: Sorry...  I used motorola phonetools to do that...
<trevor_> How do I recover my data?...
<CPrompt^> trevor_ : a few different way really.  Is this just one hardrive?  If so, you can get an IDE -> USB device that will mount the hard drive as a USB drive and you can extract it that way.  Usually works 95% of the time for me
<trevor_> I only have one drive.  This is just another partition...
<CPrompt^> trevor_ : now, I have always used a different box to try to extract the drive from
<trevor_> I have about 65 gigs to vista, 10 to linux, and I store all my stuff on the vista drive...
<CPrompt^> trevor_ : did you have the drive mounted before?
<fay2007> so where can i talk about if needed somewhere else about this e-gprs "can ping but won't go"
<trevor_> When I try to mount it, it says mount failure.  I've mounted it before just fine.  Not written to it, but that's another story...
<trevor_> fay2007: you might want to call up nokia..  Last time I checked, they had free tech support...  They may know more about this than we do...
<trevor_> I'm going to try a forced mount?
<CPrompt^> trevor_: if you had access to another box, it would be easier ;)  I'm going to try this program http://findandmount.com (windows though) and see how it works out.
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: you should have installed grub to the MBR I think, not a partition. You likely wrote over the file allocation tables on the partition, as well as the partition info.
<fay_elf> trevor: i think this is just something to do with browser since dns is working
<fay_elf> trevor: gonna try out firefox now
<LeeJunFan> Your best bet first would be if you have an external USB hd with as much capacity would be to make an image of the partition you are working on.
<Vermux> does anybody knoww what is the purpose of Meta bar, and why some of the words there uncleared???
<LeeJunFan> Then you'll probably want to use fdisk and try to change the partition type back to NTFS, that may be good enough to get it to mount.
<trevor_> Okay...  I was borrowing my roommates external to make a backup, but he wanted it back, so I deleted my backups...
<trevor_> How do I construct a disk image?
<Vermux> uga: do u know what is the purpose of Meta bar, and why some of the words there uncleared???
<CPrompt^> trevor_: might try a Knoppix live cd and see if you can access it that way.
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: sudo dd if=[src device]  of=[destination file] 
<trevor_> Okay..
<trevor_> I think I can do it, but honestly, I'm going to cry...
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: for example for me to make an image of my windows partition to an external drive, dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/media/256Gext/XP-backup.img
<Vermux> does anybody knoww what is the purpose of Meta bar in konqueror, and why some of the words there uncleared/scrambled???
<trevor_> Okay...  .img?  Is that a standard format I can try to open with 7-zip, or ark?
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: no, it's a bit for bit copy of the partition.
<Vermux> uga: there are some scrambled words there. it is in konqueror
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: it's possible some type of software on windows might be able to mount it like magicdisk or something?
<trevor_> Shoot...  I had a disk mounting program at one point, but I can't remember the name...
<trevor_> DAEMON!  Nevermind!
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: the main thing is to make that backup so if you try things on the real partition and screw it up worse you can go back to ground zero.
<trevor_> Okay...
<BluesKaj> hmm, the number keys on the left calc group no longer work ...what gives ?
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: even if the partition can't be recovered certain types of data might be easy to pull off it with recovery programs which scan the drive looking for the magic bits at the beginning of certain types of files.
<Phillipe_Savelko> Alguem brasileiro ae gente ?
<BluesKaj> err, right calc group
<JuJuBee> sbucatino_ : got the firewall working finally...
<BluesKaj> !pt | Phillipe_Savelko
<ubotu> Phillipe_Savelko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Phillipe_Savelko> OBRIGADO!
<jetsaredim> are there any reasonably fast mirrors of the beta iso out there?
<trevor_> I went and purchased recovery software before, but it doesn't really work that well...
<JuJuBee> I have an ATI Radeon Mobility 9700 in my laptop.  Should I be using the proprietary drivers or the onse included with the distro?  I am having difficulty with using a projector attached to my external vga port.
<trevor_> If you want to use an external, you want to use proprietary...
<CPrompt^> JuJuBee : have you checked out Envy?  It does a good job of downloading, installing and configuring video drivers
<trevor_> I'm making the backup...
<JuJuBee> CPrompt^ : I have not...
<trevor_> jetsaredim: WOuld it have to do with any meta tags on a page?
<JuJuBee> trevor_ : from experience or rumor?
<trevor_> Um...
<trevor_> Ati website, and general knowledge?
<WaltzingAlong> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<trevor_> Mesa drivers don't know how to do opengl, and the external ports, but the proprietary don't support compiz...
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: which problem using the projector? connect the projector then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: I'm trying to remember the name of the app, it's designed for recovering photo's but it does a lot more.
<trevor_> LeeJunFan: Thanks...
<jetsaredim> trevor_: i don't understand what meta tags have to do with downloading an iso
<trevor_> LeeJunFan: It's constructing the image...
<trevor_> jetsaredim: I don't know either...
<trevor_> jetsaredim: Maybe that's why it's all messed up?  ^.^
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : I have the projector connected... The left side of my desktop is not being displayed.  I am currently set to 1280x800.  also the top 1/4 inch and same on bottom.
<JuJuBee> I have tried to switch to 1024x768 with same results...
<trevor_> JuJuBee: Which drivers are you using?  Mesa, or ATI?
<JuJuBee> I would like to eventually span  so I can work on one thing and display another.
<JuJuBee> AIT
<CPrompt^> JuJuBee : http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html  give that a go.   It will recognize your card and do it for you ;)
<JuJuBee> ATI
<fay_elf> damn it my mouse has no power and i have no batteries =)
<trevor_> Do you have fglrx-control?
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: perhaps you could change some settings with system settings / monitor and display / hardware, with monitor 1 and 2
<trevor_> fay_elf: Don't think we can help with that one...  ^.^
<JuJuBee> Tried, no luck
<trevor_> JuJuBee: You want to use the ATI control panel, if you're using ATI drivers...
<trevor_> sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<JuJuBee> Not usin the proprietary ones at the moment.
<jetsaredim> JuJuBee: you should be
<trevor_> JuJuBee: Wait...
<trevor_> JuJuBee: You just said you were using the ATI drivers....  Or, were you just saying that that's the card?
<trevor_> JuJuBee: Which drivers are you using for your card?
<jetsaredim> JuJuBee: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#ATI
<JuJuBee> When I configure xserver, I selected ATI.  I did not download the proprietary drivers from ATI.
<trevor_> JuJuBee: Well, lets do that...   ^.^
<jetsaredim> check out the xorg settings there
<trevor_> JuJuBee: It's not too hard...
<JuJuBee> Should I download the drivers from ATI then?
<trevor_> Yeah...
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<LeeJunFan> I knew I had it written down in a knote somewhere ;)
<trevor_> Run, sudo apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx
<trevor_> I think...
<jetsaredim> you can get dual monitors working with the open source ati drivers
<trevor_> LeeJunFan: Thank you!
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: you might want to look at their other product: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<trevor_> LeeJunFan: OH!  IT"S GPL!
<jetsaredim> JuJuBee: also note that on the ati desktop cards you need to have something connected to each adapter in order to get signal from it
<trevor_> LeeJunFan: YOU don't know how long I've been looking for one of these that are Open Source!
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: yeah, testdisk is in the repos, but photorec isn't.
<jetsaredim> I was beating my head against the wall for a couple days trying to figure out why I couldn't get dual head working on my X300
<JuJuBee> jetsaredim : I am using a laptop with an external vga connector.
<Goodgame> Hi, I've got a problem, Kmail is installed but it's not in my Kmenu, what's the problem?
<jetsaredim> but I had to have both outputs connected at boot for the card to push video on both adapters
<JuJuBee> Do I need to install MergedFB
<BluesKaj> Goodgame, run it fr0om the konsole then relogin and it should be in the k-menu
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: install testdisk, photorec comes with it.
<jetsaredim> Goodgame: its under groupware
<LeeJunFan> trevor_: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<jetsaredim> should be office->groupware or something like that
<Goodgame> it should be in internet -> Kmail but it isnt
<Vermux> which way is better to install software? Adept or the developer site?
<Goodgame> Vermux Adept
<jetsaredim> Goodgame: i don't have that
<trevor_> LeeJunFan: !
<Vermux> Goodgame: why ?
<trevor_> Goodgame: Might be Kontact...
<Goodgame> But there must be a way to have this fucking Kmail
<stdin> !ohmy | Goodgame
<ubotu> Goodgame: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<trevor_> Goodgame:  I think Kmail is part of Kontact...
<Goodgame> I can launch it with alt + f2
<rjune> kmail is used by kontact, it is however a standalone program.
<rjune> kontact can be found under office.
<Vermux> which way is better to install software? Adept or the developer site?
<rjune> adept
<Goodgame> alt + f2 and I write Kmail and Kmail start, there's an help to install my mail, when i do it with Kontact I cant
<elfstoned> hi.. is there a good guess, when 7.10 will be released? i know it will be released, when its finished, but maybe you have more experience with kubuntu-release-cycles, is it more like days or more like months?
<trevor_> 7.10 will be released in 8 days...
<trevor_> The new versions come out every six months...
<trevor_> I went and installed the beta...
<Goodgame> ubotu, sorry but it makes 1 hour that I'm trying to do that, and it's verry tiring to me to read all those english senteces
<Goodgame> putin c'est un bot
<Vermux> rjune: why?
<trevor_> If you have kubuntu, go to kubuntu.com, and click on upgrade from 7.04
<trevor_> Goodgame: Ubotu is a bot... It's programmed to yell at you...  Pay it no nevermind...
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Goodgame> trevor_ yeah he told me :p
<elfstoned> trevor_: no, i dont have kubuntu, im planning to install it, and dont want to install 7.04 when 7.10 is so close to release
<rjune> Vermux: the pkging system knows about it, it's been tested and usually gets some bugfixes, basic configuration to get it working is usually done
<elfstoned> so i better wait a few more days
<trevor_> elfstoned: It's designed to be completely upgradeable...  I upgraded last night...
<achilles> hey all
<achilles> I cant run beryl or compiz on my latest Interl 845GCNL core 2duo box
<elfstoned> trevor_: well, many things are designed to work without problems, but i can wait, its not urgent
<Vermux> rjune: so as a basic rule can I say :"dont install anything that cannot be found in Adept? do u know abour exceptions?
<elfstoned> as long as it wont be months..
<achilles> the screen turns white when i select Beryl or Compiz
<giuseppe> does someone know how to change openoffice icons? i downloaded icons from kde-look
<rjune> Vermux: a good basic rule is "if the package manager knows about it, use it"
<rjune> there are always exceptions, sometimes the pkger goofed and it's a bum release.
<trevor_> elfstoned: Just about a week...  ^.^
<trevor_> achilles: Mine does that too...  ATI?
<Vermux> what's the difference between package and repository?
<rjune> a package is one program, a repository is a collection of package
<rjune> packages
<trevor_> Package is a piece of software. Repo is where they're located...
<achilles> can anybody give me guidance on making beryl or compiz work
<trevor_> achilles: I need it too...  I think it has something to do with ati cards, and proprietary drivers...
<Vermux> when I click   on "fetch updates" what is it downloading? I didnt chose anything
<achilles> trevor_: well it worked fine on my 7 yrs old laptop
<achilles> Intel 845 chipset i bought 945GCNL and it wont work
<trevor_> Vermux: It's getting the lists of packages on the repositories...
<trevor_> Vermux: Then it's going to check and see if any new ones can replace the ones you have...
<trevor_> achilles: ATI cards don't support Composition...  That could be why...  When composition is used, it gets all funny...
<eloquence> sup ppl
<rickey> how does one use floppy  with kubuntu
<Vermux> trevor_: so Adept doesnt automatically checks for updates, I need to click on "Fetch packages"?
<trevor_> Vermux: It will, but it only knows if there are in general...  Not individual ones...
<trevor_> And, package lists change...
<eloquence> i have an issue trying to update apt-get and i have had problems installing wine. this is the apt-get problem: http://pastebin.ca/730848
<trevor_> That should be the box on your kicker...
<Vermux> trevor_: what do u mean by "in general"?
<rickey> how do you write to  floppy,s with kubuntu?
<trevor_> It can tell if someone put updates up, but not what they are...  Then, it gets the lists, and sees which ones are updated...
<achilles> trevor_: i dont have Ati its Intel
<Vermux> trevor_: so Adept checks for updates in general, then when I click on Fetch Files it does a comparison to what I already have on my computer and checks for individual updates to waht I have?
<trevor_> achilles: I don't think that Intel is compatable with compiz...  I might be wrong...
<sbucatino_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<rickey> has anyone here ever used floppys with kubunntu?
<trevor_> Vermux: Yep...
<Vermux> trevor_: ok, thanks
<trevor_> rickey: What's the problem?
<achilles> trevor_: it worked with my older machine so i think it should work
<rickey> just dont know how to write to the floppy?
<trevor_> achilles: I would too...  But, Same thing happend to me with my last laptop...
<rickey> i can read it fine
<achilles> hmmmm
<trevor_> rickey: But writing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i just priced out a new desktop machine (keeping my hdds, dvd-rw, and video card), and for less than $400, i can take a major step up (including jumping to 4gb ram from 1)
<rickey> just dont know how too
<achilles> works on 845 dont realy know why not on 945
<rickey> in linux
<trevor_> rickey: It might be mounted as read only...
<Daisuke_Laptop> check the lil tab on it :)
<trevor_> rickey: First, i highly recomend investing in a usb thumb drive, if that option is available...
<rickey> what ? the floppy drive?
<trevor_> rickey: Second, let's get that floppy working...
<xevious> if Yammeh comes back and i'm still having my cigarette, tell him to stick around, read http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/filesystems/ntfs.txt, and i'll help him out in a bit
<rickey> ok
<trevor_> rickey: No...  A portable thumbdrive to store stuff too...  They're really cheap now, and can hold hundreds of times the data...
<rickey> yes i know
<trevor_> rickey: Okay...
<trevor_> You can see the drive, right?
<trevor_> rickey: Just right click and go to properties...
<rickey>  but i still like to use my floppy
<trevor_> rickey: Well, let's fix it then! ^.^
<rickey>  trevor click on what?
<trevor_> rickey: On the properties panel, there should be a mounting tab...
<[ifr0g] >  unable to write data hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN77BC53BM04KV: Resource temporarily unavailable io/hp
<rickey> on floppy icon?
<trevor_> rickey: yep...
<[ifr0g] > what does that mean ^^
<rickey> ok
<rickey> ready
<[ifr0g] >  hpiod:
<trevor_> rickey: mounting tab...
<trevor_> rickey: And, there should be an option read only?
<rickey> trevor something is up . i see no mounting tad
<rickey> tab
<matt_> I can't seem to get my wireless card working,  I have a stock install of 7.04 and a Broadcom 4311 card in my laptop
<rickey> i have geeeneral, premission, share and sharing
<trevor_> boggystudios: Sorry to say this, but broadcom is a bitch...
<trevor_> rickey: Somewhere, there should be read only...
<rickey> i am looking hard
<boggystudios> I looked for some how to's but all I found was the ndiswrapper ones
<boggystudios> by typing lsmod I can see the bcm43xx module already loaded
<rickey>  now i am going to my floppy icon though  csystem menu
<trevor_> boggystudios: Ndiswrapper is a dirty hack, but I'd swear by it...
<rickey> is there a better way
<trevor_> boggystudios: What it does is wrapps itself around the windows drivers, so that linux can just use them...
<trevor_> rickey: I'm not sure what you're doing now?
<trevor_> rickey: Is there not a floppy icon on your desktop?
<boggystudios> trevor_: I was going to do that but I figured that since there is native support for it now I shouldn't have to use it
<rickey> no
<boggystudios> trevor_: It shows up in the network settings window but I can't enable the interface
<rickey>  there is a floppy floder icon i  put there
<cash> hi
<trevor_> boggystudios: Up to 7.10?
<trevor_> boggystudios: Admin mode?
<cash> tell me please where I can see info about new release of ubuntu ?
<rickey> but  there isnt one  from the reguar setup
<trevor_> rickey: /media/
<trevor_> ?
<rickey> let me see
<boggystudios> trevor_: Yeah I am in admin mode; I plan on upgrading to 7.10 when it comes out as stable, but I need this now
<rickey> no it,s different
<trevor_> Broadcom isn't supported by default...
<rickey> ok trevor let me see if i can get the rigth one on the desktop
<trevor_> rickey: I'm not sure where we're at?  where are the rest of your drives at?
<boggystudios> trevor_: then why is the bcm43xx module loaded by default?
<trevor_> boggystudios: That doesn't actually work in most chipsets...
<trevor_> boggystudios: Have you tried NDIS?
<boggystudios> trevor_: I was going to try the native solution first
<pikkot> Hello. Could you tell me what to do to make text terminals display anything? I can switch to it(alt-f1), login and execute commands, but I see black screen all time.
<trevor_> That's just it...  Everyone and their mother are having problems with the broadcom card...
<trevor_> Guys...  I have to go to eat food...
<rickey> ok trevor i can tale i got this floder of the floppy from the wrong place
<trevor_> rickey: You in the us?
<trevor_> boggystudios: you in the us?
<rickey>  i am going to send it to  trash
<trevor_> rickey: Okay...  I was going to give you a cell number to call, so we could finish this up...
<rickey>  where or how should i get the rigth icon on my deaktop?
<trevor_> There should be a folder called /media/ that's got all of the mounted drives on it...
<trevor_> if not, /dev/floppy works...
<boggystudios> trevor_: yeah
<trevor_> boggystudios: Okay...  I have to go to lunch...  Would you mind doing this in a phone conversation?...  I'm hungry...
<boggystudios> trevor_: I am willing to wait till you get done.
<trevor_> boggystudios: Thought so...  ^.^
<trevor_> I'll be back in a bit...
<rickey> i have a folder  under   system media called  storage media , and under that i have floppy
<rickey> is that what your talking about
<trevor_> rickey:
<trevor_> rickey: yeah..
<pikkot> I can see only blank screen at text terminals, any help, please.
<rickey> ok trevor wen i rigth click on that file  i see no mounting tab
<rickey> wen i click on the floppy icon
<rickey>  rigth click
<JuJuBee> I am still fighting with my laptop to projector problem via ATI Radeon 9700. Been reading the online how-to's.  When I try to run aticonfig, it does not exist as a commnad.
<emilsedgh> JuJuBee: do you have propertiary drivers of ati?
<JuJuBee> I just downloaded 8.41
<JuJuBee> and installed...
<JuJuBee> I just want to get a dual head set up working properly.
<JuJuBee> Worked with edgy, but since I installed feisty (clean install of laptop) not able to get it working correctly.
<JuJuBee> OK aticonfig --initial -f seems to have worked.  Now how do i config dual head?  I would eventually like to span so i can work on my laptop without projecting... Use a left and right screen.
<jhutchins_x> Sounds like a good plan.
<JuJuBee> Yea, now if I can only get it to work.
<jhutchins_x> I've got a box running XP here that does something similar, one head is the lobby display, one is on a KVM.
<jhutchins_x> We don't do split screens though.
<jhutchins_x> I'm sure there have to be pages out there about dual-heading ATI's on Kubuntu.
<JuJuBee> I had mirroring working sort of, part of my desktop did not display on screen.
<mikelima> Hi all
<mikelima> I have a problem with networkmanager and kmail.
<llp78> Hi all, I need some help please - i want to change so that hen i click a torrent it launches ktorrent instead of azurues - where abouts is the file assosation thing...?
<bazhang> what's the issue mikelima?
<mikelima> I can't make kmail check my mailboxes, since it thinks I'm off line.
<mikelima> But I'm not.
<mikelima> Is there a way to make kmail ignore whatever the networkmanager says?
<mikelima> Actually knetworkmanager shows the connected icon, but kmail does not even try to connect to my servers...
<bazhang> mikelima: I've never used kmail, so I'm not sure about that one; have you considered posting at #kmail?
<mikelima> bazhang: no... but I think it's a kubuntu issue.
<mikelima> or maybe the enterprise edition tries to be too smart...
<mikelima> uhm, it does not look like there is a #kmail channel.
<bazhang> llp78: have you tried right clicking on the file and choosing open with, or you could just uninstall azureus; alternately (are you using Firefox or Konqueror) you could specify in your browser which app to launch the torrent with as you download it
<llp78> bazhang: i installed azures via apt-get - noticed that its mega memory hungry and removed it via apt-get but it still tries to open torrents with azures even though its not there..
<llp78> bazhang im using konqueror - but havent found that option ?
<bazhang> llp78: when you download the torrent in Firefox (or whatever), I believe you can specify how to open it, or just to save it to desktop, then check it a box that says something like 'do this every time' or such.
<llp78> bazhang: nice work around but i thought we could fix this little bugger right now
<bazhang> llp78: maybe this is not what you want to hear, but could you save it to a folder, then in Ktorrent settings you can load the plugin scan folder, which looks for net torrent files and the automatically loads them?
<bazhang> net=new
<weswh-> does anyone use pidgin for google talk?
<llp78> bazhang: is there an apt-get command i can use to clean/wipe this azures of the pc - i have tried apt-get remove but still there
<bazhang> llp78: how did you install it?
<llp78> bazhang: apt-get install azurues
<llp78> bazhang and removed it with apt-get remove azures
<llp78> bazhang: tried autoclean option aswell - still nada
<xenol> hello. i would like to ask how can i upgrade to gutsy?
<bazhang> llp78: you can set ktorrent to scan a folder and load the torrents automatically--not sure how azureues really matters--is it crashing your machine, or does ktorrent refuse to launch? You can ask at the Azureus channel, though I don't see the big issue here.
<bazhang> xenol: you should probably check out #ubuntu+1
<llp78> bazhang: thanks for your help - i have now fixed the issue from within konqueror settings - the problem was that everytime i clicked a torrent download - i allways got "open with azures" but never gave me the option for ktorrent  - thanks for putting up with me got there in the end
<bazhang> llp78: glad you got it figured; cheers!
<xenol> bazhang: ty dude
<bazhang> xenol: see you there...
<Vermux> where is Kwrite?
<DaSkreech> @ /usr/bin/kwrite
<Vermux> cant find it
<Vermux> DaSkreech: how do I find where is it
<DaSkreech> Vermux: open a konsole and type which kwrite
<mikelima> anybody knows where are the networkmanager configuration files?
<mikelima> I'd like to zap them and see if eth0 can be made to work again.
<frojnd> I have a Q. How can I checj what version of linksys wifi do I have ? here is the output of lspci but I can't find any linksys http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40087/  its's pci card...
<llutz> frojnd: the RaLink one
<frojnd> llutz,  OMG and I thought that it isnt :S And I've put rt61 and rt61pci module on blackist...
<frojnd> llutz, maybe this is the reason that it freezes...
<llutz> frojnd: it's the only wifi card listed ;)
<llutz> frojnd: so if you don't have 2 wifis (one not listed) it is a card using ralink chipset
<frojnd> llutz, I only have one wifi... so this one is ralink?
<llutz> frojnd: yes
<frojnd> llutz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys here is the list of supported wifi cards..
<frojnd> but here is the output: 02:08.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<frojnd> so do I have to or do I NOT have to put rt61 to a blackist?
<frojnd> I'm confused here...
<llutz> that linksys card uses a ralink rt61-chipset, so you shouldn't blacklist it's driver
<frojnd> oh...
<frojnd> lemme reboot :D
<llutz> frojnd: blacklist rt61pci and try using rt61
<frojnd> llutz, I write rt61pci into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist yes ?
<llutz> frojnd: i think so
<frojnd> llutz, but how can I use rt61 ?
<frojnd> llutz, or does this automatically use it ?
<llutz> frojnd: if rt61 isn't loaded automatically try "sudo modprobe rt61"
<staviklotz> ee
<frojnd> llutz, can I somehow do this that it will be loaded automatically ?
<rickey> would someone like to help me , figure out  how to operate my floppy drive
<nosrednaekim> rickey: sure..
<nosrednaekim> rickey: whats the problem?
<rickey> nosre just dont know how to do it
<rickey> i broth some new floppys the other day
<rickey>   and went to try to use them like i did in windows , and they didnt wrok
<nosrednaekim> you put them in the drive and nothing happened?
<rickey> work
<rickey> yes
<Vermux> DaSkreech: I opened the program, how do I found its location?
<rickey> no icon came up on desktop
<rickey> now
<DaSkreech> Vermux: open a konsole and type which kwrite
<nosrednaekim> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<rickey>  i can go to system menu  and click no stroege media , and there i see a icon for floppy
<rickey> but i cant make it copy from there
<nosrednaekim> read that above ^^
<Broc93> I've got a question: how can I save my files on a secondary Hard Drive without Operating System???
<rickey> ok thank,s
<Vermux> DaSkreech: thanks
<CPrompt^> Broc93 : drive has to be formated at the very least
<DaSkreech> Broc93: learn Assembly and write a firmware routine for the device
<Broc93> CPrompt^: the drive is formatted in NTFS
<DaSkreech> CPrompt^: Not really
<CPrompt^> DaSkreech : really?  I didn't think you'd even be able to access the drive
<DaSkreech> CPrompt^: Raw devices are useful and fun
<nosrednaekim> !NTFS | Broc93
<ubotu> Broc93: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Broc93> ok thank you
<jpierre> salut a tous
<crache> anyone know what the difference between compiz-compcomm-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-main is, which one is prefereable?
<Scunizi> anyone run Korganizer and Evo?  Do you get scheduled events who's appointment time is changed automatically?
<nosrednaekim> crache: I'd get the second
<crache> ok I just reverted to it, after realizing the compcomm replaced the original, thanks for the second opinion though
<nosrednaekim> crache: i've never heard of the first.
<crache> thanks again
<nosrednaekim> NP
<rickey> nosre are you a bot or a real preson
<nosrednaekim> lol... i'm a real person
<DaSkreech> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nanou> -ChanServ- [#ALSA] 
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> Anyone ever seen this: "the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken"
<quique_> hello people
<boggystudios> I am having trouble with my laptop's wireless connection
<boggystudios> I used to be able to hover over the knetworkmanager icon on the panel and see a list of wireless networks near me but now I can't see them
<user_> someone can give me an idea\answer about alsa?
<oxyman> can somebody tell me a wav -> mp3 converter. most likely a kde application of course :-)
<jpatrick> oxyman: lame
<nosrednaekim> oxyman: kaudiocreator
<nosrednaekim> or something like tat
<user_> yes audiocreator is good
<oxyman> ok, thanks. i'll check that :-)
<jpatrick> oxyman: soundKonvertor is my personal fav
<oxyman> jpatrick: thanks, I'll take a look into it :-)
<user_> I've got DELL9400 inspiron with Sigmatel Stac 9200....
<user_> For monts I try to get sound working on SPDIF...
<poison--> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<[ifr0g] > hpiod: unable to write data hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN77BC53BM04KV: Resource temporarily unavailable io/hpiod/channel.cpp 63
<user_> ...in ALSA-projec site and in many many sites, I don't understand if it's isue or if I'm wrong
<[ifr0g] > HELP ^^
<user_> I never have had problem with HP. I don't know ifrOg
<user_> ...I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 now
<nosrednaekim> user_: go to #ubuntu+1 if you are usiong gutsy
<user_> no no, the problem is the same by many upgrade
<user_> ...anyway I'll go #ubuntu+1. Thanks
<boggystudios> how does one tell knetworkmanager to ignore a manual configuration?
<selfsearcher[] > hi
<nosrednaekim> boggystudios: not sure..
<nosrednaekim> hey selfsearcher[] 
<selfsearcher[] > I need some info about KDE themes: I need to know where to put them since I'm not sure... thank you :D
<nosrednaekim> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<elkang> do u use kubuntu selfsearcher[] ?
<selfsearcher[] > er... ok I know where to find them but not how manually install them. Is there an how-to out there? ;)
<DaSkreech> boggystudios: you mean get a dynamic IP ?
<selfsearcher[] > elkang: yes I do. Feisty + kubuntu + kde suggested (maybe?)
<selfsearcher[] > KDE 3.5.6
<nosrednaekim> selfsearcher[] : yeah... there is a tutorial, just a sec.
<nosrednaekim> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<boggystudios> DaSkreech: well when I click on the knetworkmanager icon on the panel it used to show a list of networks that I could connect to, now it doesn't
<selfsearcher[] > I feel a bit lost. I found a LOT of themes (really a lot) but every theme is a different thing
<DaSkreech> boggystudios: Right click?
<nosrednaekim> there you go selfsearcher[]  ^^
<boggystudios> DaSkreech: they both do the same thing in this instance
<selfsearcher[] > nosrednaekim: thank you! I'll read it now
<DaSkreech> boggystudios: really?
<boggystudios> DaSkreech: yup
<DaSkreech> The status dialog?
<selfsearcher[] > ok! Bookmarked :D
<boggystudios> DaSkreech: yup
<DaSkreech> boggystudios: Funky. Did you update knetworkmanager?
<boggystudios> I did a full upgrade of everything, however knetworkmanager wasn't one of the things that was upgraded
<Rixxor> if i want to switch to kubuntu from windows, i'll need drivers for my pcmcia card to be able to connect to the internet. Will kubuntu have these drivers?
<bazhang> Rixxor: which card?
<Rixxor> 3g
<Rixxor> HAUWEI
<DevideZero> kubuntu 7.10 final\stable has been released already ?
<elkang> nope
<DaSkreech> Oct 18
<thomas_> DevideZero: 10/18
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Rixxor
<ubotu> Rixxor: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<selfsearcher[] > DevideZero: i feel Gutsy still a bit too much in beta at the moment...
<bazhang> Rixxor: here is a link: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<Rixxor> thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> Rixxor: that is a very complete compendium of Linux drivers and vendors.
<DevideZero> gusty will have compiz fusion repos ?
<bazhang> Rixxor: no problem
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: it'll be in the repositories by default, yes
<bazhang> DevideZero: they are part of Gutsy repos
<Urcl> Sorry am a newbie to Ubuntu so i just installed it and cannot find the php and apache package
<Urcl> what do i do thanks
<bazhang> oops, sorry nosrednaekim.
<Urcl> ?
<DevideZero> cool , and if i will install compzi fusion it will automaticly install for me the driver for my video card ?
<JuJuBee> OK, I have been messing with my video settings (trying to get ATI radeon 9700 to do dual head correctly). I tired the os drivers and the proprietary drivers with no success with either one.  How can I Uninstall all remnants of the proprietary drivers and go back to just the os drivers?
<fay_elf> Urcl:sudo apt-get update
<genii> Urcl: You installed the ubuntu server ?
<Urcl> i installed the desktop edition
<Urcl> but i use a modem so i cannot get online from the kernel
<Urcl> am currently on windows to get online
<Urcl> I need it for scripting
<selfsearcher[] > DevideZero: Gutsy + Compiz fusion... someone said Gutsy will not have Compiz enabled by default. But Compiz will be in the repos
<genii> Urcl: then you will not have by default php or apache, etc. after you update the application repositories, you can install ubuntu-lamp package which will provide you with apache2,php, and mysql
<bazhang> Ubuntu will have it ; Kubuntu does not presently selfsearcher[] 
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: proprietary drivers from the repositories or from the .run file?
<Urcl> sorry aren't we flooding the room
<DaSkreech> !dualhead | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Urcl> can u tell me privately <genii>
<Urcl> ?
<Urcl> am really new to it
<selfsearcher[] > bazhang: yes you are right. But someone can still use Compiz in KDE with the script
<fay_elf> Urcl:it is always flooded ;)
<genii> Urcl: Here is fine, and educational.
<Urcl> ok
<bazhang> selfsearcher[] : that's a good point. very easy to set up.
<Urcl> i didn't want to break any rules
<genii> Urcl: Without internet from inside ubuntu, it will be problemmatic to set up apache,php etc
<DaSkreech> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<selfsearcher[] > bazhang: did I say I own a *+** ATI card? Hehehe... XGL doesn't work well with X800. I'll wait
<fay_elf> Urcl:open konsole, type first : sudo apt get update
<bazhang> selfsearcher[] : haha
<genii> DaSkreech: There is also the ubuntu-lamp metapackage
<DaSkreech> genii: add that to the factoid
<fay_elf> Urcl: then sudo apt get install ubuntu-lamp
<selfsearcher[] > yeah, gimme da card lo! ;) LOL
* abominius vdo a mangiare indiano, ciao
<Urcl> ok
* abominius going to rest
<genii> fay_elf: He may need to set up a kppp profile for his dialup modem first
<Urcl> but i can't get my linux online
<Urcl> so i use windows for my internet stuffs
<Urcl> or should i request a server CD?
<psyhhix> how can i connect to my pc (win xp) with xfce? theres a switch between, with kde works fine, but xfce i cant
<fay_elf> genii: it wont harm to do it any way, will it?
<nosrednaekim> psyhhix: #xubuntu
<genii> Urcl: If you are using dialup for main connection, yes, it is simpler to just order the server CD
<psyhhix> i tryed
<Urcl> Okay
<Urcl> I think I should start a download of the cd package now
<nosrednaekim> psyhhix: well, if its a XFCE problem, we really can't help... maybe try #xfce.
<psyhhix> ok
<psyhhix> ty
<boerjesl> does anyone have any experience trying to play drm protected video (m4v) in ubuntu?
<genii> !info ubuntu-lamp
<ubotu> ubuntu-lamp: Packages for a LAMP setup. In component seveas-meta, is optional. Version 7.04-7 (feisty-seveas), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nosrednaekim> boerjesl: if its DRMed,. i'd say its PROBABLY impossible
<genii> Odd, 32K seems small
<Urcl> yes
<boerjesl> i've been trying to install itunes 7.3 with wine, but it seems to freeze on "publisihing product information"
<DaSkreech> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Urcl> so should i download the ubuntu lamp? or download a new server edition of the Ubuntu OS?
<fay_elf> Not if it's just config
<[ifr0g] > hpiod: unable to write data hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN77BC53BM04KV: Resource temporarily unavailable io/hpiod/channel.cpp 63
<[ifr0g] > HELP ^^
<nosrednaekim> genii: its a metapackage.. it doesn't count deps.
<boerjesl> ubotu: i'm not a noob... i'm trying to view video that is only available through itunes and is drmed
<genii> Urcl: If you can get your ubuntu using the modem, perhaps try the ubuntu-lamp first. Otherwise ordering the server CD from shipit seems prudent.
<genii> nosrednaekim: Aaaaah OK
<nosrednaekim> boerjesl: go to #winehq channel for wine issues
<Urcl> Thanks genii
<boerjesl> ok
<genii> Urcl: You have kubuntu or ubuntu cd?
<Urcl> the only way am sure i can get it online is maybe I will have to try an internet cafe using LAN cable
<fay_elf> Urcl:kppp is in the kubuntu menu and very simple
<fay_elf> I just did today a gprs connection in 5 minutes
<Urcl> UBUNTU CD
<Urcl> yes
<Urcl> mine is GPRS
<Urcl> am using a GPRS enable phone to connect top my telecom operate
<genii> Urcl: Ah, OK. You are in KDE Ubuntu channel ( #kubuntu)
<Urcl> they have GPRS services thats how i get online
<Urcl> so i don't know how really to configure it on unbuntu
<Urcl> cos it doesn't even detect the phone when its connect via USB
<genii> Urcl: The standard Ubuntu CD will install Gnome desktop and not KDE, so you will have more help for getting the modem working and so on in #ubuntu instead of here where we would confuse you by referring to applications not existing on your setup :)
<genii> eg: kppp
<Thomasu> how can i get my kubuntu on danish =?=?
<fay_elf> Urcl:try plugging the phone and test it using kppp with device /dev/ttyacm0. It sounds hard but completely graphical
<DaSkreech> !gprs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<genii> fay_elf: He has Gnome
<fay_elf> Or plug it, type dmesg in console and read the info which the kernel produces
<genii> Urcl:  the regular ubuntu equivelent of kppp is gnome-ppp
<direktorate> anyone speak romanian?
<direktorate> whatever
<borite1> hello
<DaSkreech> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nosrednaekim> hello borite1
<Thomasu> hello someone who can help me
<borite1> can you say me why kdetv says: cannot detect video signal?
<Urcl> how do i get on ubuntu channel?
<fay_elf> Urcl:/join ubuntu
<borite1> urcl: type /join #ubuntu
<Urcl> yes but its not opening
<Urcl> i even use #ubuntu and added it to my favourites channels
<borite1> urcl: you have to type it from your ubutnu or freenode tab
<borite1> and not from an other channel's tab
* ScorpKing tripped and landed here...
<Urcl> #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<borite1> can you tell me why kdetv says why kdetv says: cannot detect video signal?
<poison--> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dhq> when is gutsy release
<dhq> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nosrednaekim> borite1: is your capture card working?
<borite1> urcl: maybe you have been banned from that channel??
<borite1> nosrednaekim: my tv card is working in windows
<nosrednaekim> fortunately ( or inyu case, possibly unfortunately) windows is not linux.
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | borite1
<ubotu> borite1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> look up your hardware on that list
<borite1> yeah my card is supported in linux
<borite1> its pinnacle pctv pro
<Urcl> I never enter it before
<borite1> I use ubuntu but I also installed kdetv, coz I like it
<selfsearcher[] > borite1: Pinnacle shoult work fine with MythTV or similar... many years ago, I used it
<dhq> when is the exact date for gutsy
<bazhang> 10/18
<borite1> selfsarcher: no mythTV doesn't support my card, but generally linux and so kdetv does
<borite1> as I know and read about it
<selfsearcher[] > i'm not holding my breath. I'll wait because the beta was... too beta. :D
<borite1> I have installed more distributions and even ubuntu more times, and sometimes it worked sometimes not
<nosrednaekim> dhq: 18th
<nosrednaekim> of this omnth
<ScorpKing> hiya poison--
<oxyman> anybody knows an audio player like xmms, but for kde? it should be lightweight ( = not amarok)
<poison--> yooooooo Scorpio
<poison--> had to reinstall my kubuntu box ScorpKing
<poison--> crap
<ScorpKing> hehe
<poison--> after a reboot i couldnt get to X
<ScorpKing> :(
<poison--> said couldnt find some fonts
<dhq> cool
<ScorpKing> lol. what did you change before it broke?
<dhq> oxyman, amarok the best
<ScorpKing> oxyman: i use xmms in kde
<Daisuke_Laptop> xmms is obsolete anyway
<selfsearcher[] > there is also a "Parted magic" love CD out there... incredible lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you must got the winamp clone route, check out audacity
<Daisuke_Laptop> go*
<oxyman> amarok is not a lightweight application and xmms depends on gtk libraries
<ScorpKing> audacity use more resources than xmms tho. it doesn't run too well on my box
<JuJuBee> nosrednaekim : sorry, I had a parent come in to see me... (im a teacher).
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: try Exaile
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: :) what was the problem again?
<JuJuBee> I tried the os drivers included with ubuntu and couldn't get my desktop to display correctly,so i tried to insallt the proprietary ones and no luck there either.
<ScorpKing> will do. ty
<Thomasu> hi is here a guy who can help me??
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: the proprietary drivers from where?
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu it depends: the question ?
* elkang is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<ScorpKing> Thomasu: there might be.
* nosrednaekim already knows the answer.... 42
<JuJuBee> Sorry,crashed kopete...
<TheDude> so why cant you su on kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> The ATi site
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: root account is disabled by defualt... use sudo -i instead
<selfsearcher[] > TheDude: sudo is the answer
<Thomasu> i have kubuntu and that is on english can i get over to danish ???
<nosrednaekim> Thomasu: you didn't choose danish as your language when you installed?
<Thomasu> yes
* ScorpKing is trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on 433Mhz, 256MB ram. it's taking time...
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: little underpowered there
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu "K"Menu --> Control Center --> Regional Settings (if I'm not wrong)
<JuJuBee> norednaekim : I downloaded the drivers from ATI and gave them a test drive...still no luck.  I just want to get back to the start again .  I am afraid I have made so many changes they may be fighting each other.
<TheDude> so does sudo -i have the same privilages as root?
<TheDude> sudo
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: mostly..
<deviance> There are alot of deathmatch style first person shooters, but are there any terrorst vs cops, like cs?
<Thomasu> ther can i only chose english not danish
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: about the only thing you can't do is change frequency governors.(as far as i've found)
<nosrednaekim> W00T!!! over 400 people!!
<TheDude> so I can still patch modules, make installs etc?
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: oh yeah.
<TheDude> lot more to type then su
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: if you encounter something you can't do... just enable root.
<nosrednaekim> 5 characters ?
<Thomasu> what can i do ??
<ScorpKing> TheDude: sudo su will give you root
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: like any good programmer, you are lazy ;)
<TheDude> :)
<elkang|away> Thomasu: you need to install danish.. its at the same place (regional settings)
<TheDude> sudo su is still a lot to type ;)
<elkang|away> on the bottom somewehre .... install new language
<Thomasu> i get error when i try
<nosrednaekim> what error
<elkang|away> what error?
<TheDude> adept updater is sllooooowwwwww...
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu: "K" --> Control Center --> Language etc... --> Upper Right button --> Select your region (north Europe?) then Danish
<ScorpKing> oxyman: google for - lightweight audio players for linux - there is a few links that comes up.
<DaSkreech> oxyman: how about xmms?
<Thomasu> Command 'qt-language-selector --mode install' not found.
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu: if it gives you an error, before changing the language select the "danish support" for KDE (a package i think)
<DaSkreech> deviance: sure
<TheDude> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> Like?
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu: sorry but I'm lost. Did you install kubuntu or simply the KDE?
<Thomasu> i install LInuxMce
<DaSkreech> deviance: Assault or something like that
<TheDude> heh, I will be drunk before adept updater gets done....reminds me of windows
<DaSkreech> TheDude: try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Thomasu> http://linuxmce.com/
<uga> TheDude: salad, roasted chicken and choc cake
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu: ok but before using danish, you have to install the support for danish language. Try to find it with your package manager. I use Ubuntu + Kubuntu
<deviance> Hmm, DaSkreech wherecan I find it
<ScorpKing> oxyman: http://www.vorbis.com/software/#linux
<TheDude> so using apt via console will see better transfer rates then throught the updater?
<deviance> Ive google assault but nothing
<DaSkreech> deviance: getdeb.net
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: no.... if you want better throughput, switch to another mirror
<deviance> Assault CUbe
<deviance> Cube*
<deviance> Dont I need the Cube origional
<DaSkreech> deviance: that's it
<DaSkreech> I don't think so
<Thomasu> i think i use the same
<deviance> Okay
<DaSkreech> deviance: You could install Unreal
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu let me search... one second
<carwash^> how can i specify apt to get a package from a specific repository (i want the medibuntuversion of ffmpeg)
<deviance> Its woulnt be to fast
<Thomasu> ok
<deviance> I have it on another machine with TO:Crossfire, a CS style mod
<DaSkreech> I love TO
<uga> @magic8ball: when will gutsy be released?
<uga> shame, ubotu doesnt' respond to those? :P
<stdin> uga: when I say so :p
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu try a "sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-da"
<uga> stdin: ah shame, only enabled on -offtopic channel, it seems
<uga> heh
<stdin> uga: no, it's gone all together for now
<uga> oh shame
<uga> it's a useful feature =)
<stdin> blame Seveas, it's always his fault
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu please use the terminal so it gives you the errors
<uga> stdin: lol
<TheDude> heh, will adept patch my hosap module for injection? just a joke
<uga> stdin: you were right :/
<uga> tried in -offtopic and didn't respond
<stdin> uga: you were surprised I was right?!?!? ;)
<uga> no, I just hoped for once you were wrong
<stdin> the earth didn't stop spinning, so there was no chance :p
<Thomasu> linuxmce@dcerouter:~$ sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-da
<Thomasu> Reading package lists... Done
<Thomasu> Building dependency tree
<Thomasu> Reading state information... Done
<Thomasu> E: Couldn't find package language-pack-kde-da
<uga> stdin: so what will be the next lottery number. quick! =)
<stdin> uga: 2
* uga buys number 00002
<uga> and hopes for earth not to stop spinning
<phillipe> Temalgum brasileiro ai gente?:)
<TheDude> I like pclinuxos apt manager better
<stdin> !br | phillipe
<ubotu> phillipe: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<uga> !pt | phillipe
<uga> oh
<uga> too late
<stdin> :)
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu use Synaptic. Enable main universe restricted multiverse repositories in the Preferences (sry but mine is in italian)
<uga> ubotu: lazy bot =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazy bot =) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: you can get if you want it... its called "synaptic"
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: its what ubuntu uses
<selfsearcher[] > then Thomasu retry the apt command
<Thomasu> how ?
<uga> ubotu stdin's sister
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stdin's sister - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> heh
<TheDude> ya I thought so...it looked very similar
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: thats what I personally use
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu "K" --> System --> ...Synaptic
<Thomasu> what shall i wrigte
<nosrednaekim> selfsearcher[] : he won't have that
<stdin> uga: huwah?
<uga> stdin: hey, I was testing if the bot was clever enough to give me the phone no
<selfsearcher[] > nosrednaekim: lol no ? hmm....
<nosrednaekim> thats a ubuntu thing.. tis called adept manager in Kubuntu
<TheDude> its more strait forward
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu try a "sudo apt-get install synaptic" if it works
<selfsearcher[] > I'm a bit lost with Adept. I use it only for updates
<selfsearcher[] > THomasu sorry I installed too much WM... Gnome + KDE
<TheDude> ohh...now worries....im installing it now :)
<Thomasu> linuxmce@dcerouter:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Thomasu> Reading package lists... Done
<Thomasu> Building dependency tree
<Thomasu> Reading state information... Done
<Thomasu> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Thomasu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Thomasu> is only available from another source
<Thomasu> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Thomasu> linuxmce@dcerouter:~$
<selfsearcher[] > Thomasu sorry I cannot help you at this point. At least, not without messing with the repositories... and I don't know your ditribution
<bazhang> linuxmce
<selfsearcher[] > good riddance Thomasu
<nosrednaekim> selfsearcher[] : hey!
<Daisuke_Ido> !coc | selfsearcher[] 
<ubotu> selfsearcher[] : The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<boggystudios> how do I get wireless networks to show in knetworkmanager?
<Daisuke_Ido> *not* appropriate.
<Thomasu> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> hey nosrednaekim
<selfsearcher[] > nosrednaekim: is "good riddance" a bad conduct? LOL
<selfsearcher[] > didn't know.
<nosrednaekim> boggystudios: what does "iwlist <network device> scan" say?
<deviance> Is synaptic better than adept, Ive heard alot of people saying it is
<nosrednaekim> selfsearcher[] : certainly is... its rude.
<stdin> selfsearcher[] : actually, it is
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: hey
<selfsearcher[] > rude? Maybe my english is worse then... didn't jnow
#kubuntu 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) Jucato: compile seamonkey! :)
(Jucato/#kubuntu) nani?
(Jucato/#kubuntu) er.. I mean "what"?
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) Ha ha
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) se7en^Of^9: Lies!
* Jucato wouldn't waste time on stuff he never uses :D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No seamonkey on Ubuntu :-P
<Jucato> yeah. I never use seamonkey...
<DaSkreech> Yeah apparently no one uses a *buntu box does
<smax> hi
<Goop2> I compiled Firefox once.. its really not hard
<Goop2> even I can do it
<Goop2> =P
<smax> Goop2:  why would you want to compiler it over apt-get ?
<Goop2> I wanted the newer version
<ubunturos> Goop2: Firefox 3?
<Goop2> FF2
<Goop2> then I was told it was in the respos
<sitaram> hello all; is there a dpkg/apt* command/option that can give me the install-time of each package on the system, or is parsing the log files the only way?  Couldn't find an answer in the man pages/docs
<ardchoille> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<Zelut> sitaram: I have looked for the same and from what I can tell dpkg doesn't support that.
<Zelut> sitaram: I wish it did, as I've used it quite a bit with rpm (rpm -qi)
<sitaram> Zelut: thanks for confirming my suspicions -- always helps to ask in case I missed something!
<Sivananda> Jucato: Hmm... looks like folks there are more interested in arguing over linux vs micro vs mac right now...
<sitaram> actually I like "rpm -qa --last" -- very little known but lovely option :-)
<Goop2> I like both Linux AND Mac
<Jucato> just wait for the storm to die down. eventually an op will tell them that it's offtopic
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> like that
<Zelut> Goop2: and I run linux on a mac :)
<Goop2> Zelut: sweetness. I want to do that
<Zelut> Goop2: kubuntu 7.10 beta on my macbook, ubuntu 7.04 on my wifes imac
<smax> does anyone  have a link to install an nvidia card on feisty fawn?
<Jucato> !nvidia | smax
<ubotu> smax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smax> thanx
<Goop2> I read that ATi has Linux support now
<ubunturos> would 8.04 have facilities to directly upgrade from 6.06? (just curious)
<Zelut> ubunturos: yes
<Jucato> ubunturos: most probably yes
<DaSkreech> Goop2: We shall see
<scheater6> I thought upgrades were only supported from one version to the next, and skipping one or more releases required upgrading through them all, i.e. Dapper->Edgy->Feisty, etc
<Zelut> scheater6: normally yes, but for LTS to LTS they do plan an upgrade path.
<Zelut> ...at least that is what they said at Ubuntu Live
<Jucato> scheater6: it's a different case for LTS I think
<scheater6> IC.  Thank you
<bazhang> Zelut: any issues with sound on your Macbook and Gutsy?
<DaSkreech> sitaram: try man:/dpkg
<Zelut> bazhang: uhm, hardware mute button doesn't completely mute.  that's the only bug I've reported on the matter
<scheater6> Zelut: does it "partially mute," that is, drop the volume?
<bazhang> Zelut: so full sound works otherwise?
<masterylab> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Zelut> scheater6: it *almost* mutes. It's very, very faint but not completely muted.
<DaSkreech> scheater6: I'll believe it when I see it but that's the plan :)
<Zelut> scheater6: theory is on the bug report that its muting the wrong channel or something.
<Zelut> bazhang: listening to some streaming .ogg with amarok now.
<scheater6> Zelut: I had a similar problem with a Dell on Edgy and before.  It was in fact muting the wrong channel.  Muting PCM, I believe
<Zelut> I need to update my post on installing on a macbook.  A number of things have been fixed since my original
<Zelut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook is generally pretty good though.
<bazhang> Zelut: sweet. did you need to do anything special to set up sound?
<Zelut> bazhang: on 7.10? no.
<Zelut> iSight camera still doesn't work out of the box still though
<Zelut> ..that's about the only thing
<bazhang> Zelut: thanks tons..
<Zelut> it can be made to work, just not out of the box yet.
<Zelut> bazhang: I'm a bit of a glutton for punishment (or I just really am addicted to bugs).  I run pretty much perpetual alpha/beta on this machine.
<scheater6> Zelut: how about wifi?  I believe I read you have to have madwifi?  So not exactly "out-of-the-box- but nearly so?
<bazhang> Zelut: so going to Hardy Heron when it comes out?
<Zelut> scheater6: uhm, actually you I didn't think about that. madwifi works pretty good, but also not working right away.  I've succumbed to the ndiswrapper yet again.
<Zelut> bazhang: most likely. someone has to squash the bugs before they get to the rest of ya'll
<bazhang> Zelut: haha thanks.
<scheater6> Zelut: eh, better ndiswrapper than nothing at all.  I calm my conscious by reason that I did buy the driver after all.  Thanks for the info - I'm probably buying a macbook soon.
<Zelut> ..plus, running stable is just no fun. no surprises. everything just works.
<ardchoille> Zelut: Some of us like it that way
<Zelut> scheater6: might want to watch my blog for a new tutorial on installing for the macbook.  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com
<Zelut> ardchoille: yeah, and it is nice for most people.. just for me--I need something to do :)
<bazhang> thanks for the link!
<Zelut> bazhang: I've only recently gone to KDE so expect more Kubuntu related posts soon, but the previous are fairly gnome specific.
<scheater6> Zelut: good deal.
<Jucato> Zelut: btw, regarding your plan on making a tutorial for upgrading from Kubuntu Feisty to Gutsy, please note that if they are going to do it manually, you need "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends"
<Zelut> Jucato: is that required with aptitude as well? I never use apt-get anymore
<Jucato> afaik not w/ aptitude. it installs recommends by default
<ardchoille> Zelut: Nice link that
<Jucato> but you might note the apt-get way too. it's a tutorial anyway :)
<Jucato> Zelut: and if you're interested as well, there's a GUI way too :)
<Zelut> Jucato: in gnome I'd suggest 'gksudo update-manager -c -d'
<Zelut> Jucato: is that much different for adept/kde?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<ardchoille> Zelut: One of the problems with plain "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is that if the newer release had apps the old release didn't have, you didn't get them during the upgrade and you probably won't know what to search for in the repos.
* ubunturos likes Adept
<Jucato> Zelut: we don't have update-manager (the GNOME app) so Adept must be upgraded to a version that supports that feature
<Zelut> perfect
<ardchoille> Zelut: I have been told upgrading via adept takes care of that
<Jucato> ardchoille: dist-upgrade installs new apps as long as they are dependencies. the --install-recommends takes care of those that arent' depends but are recommends
<Jucato> for gutsy, there was a sort of refactoring of the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, hence the need for --install-recommends in apt-get
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah, I like that --install-recommends option
<Zelut> ardchoille: i've always done the aptitude update ; upgrade ; dist-upgrade (or safe-upgrade ; full-upgrade now)
<Zelut> but the gui option does seem a bit smarter/cleaner
<ardchoille> I've never used adept for upgrading. The only two times I upgraded (using apt-get and then aptitude) it broke almost everything. I just do clean installs now cuz I got it down to about ten minutes in front of the computer thanks to bash scripts.
<Jucato> but it's still younger compared to the update-manager.. so sometimes there are a few rough edges
<Zelut> i'm off to bed ya'll.
<ardchoille> g'night
<ardchoille> I think that site is a great idea.. nice to have easy-to-follow tutorials
<DaSkreech> NIght
<DaSkreech> Hey can you install source from adept ?
<Jucato> nope
<DaSkreech> Any plans for it?
<Jucato> dunno. ask the devs
<DaSkreech> Just occurred to me there is a source repo in the preferences but no way to make use of them
<vez> what is the easiest way to compile c++ with g++?
<hydrogen> g++ file -o object
<hydrogen> IIRC
<DaSkreech> Or gcc which will call g++
<hydrogen> not always
<hydrogen> you should call g++ on c++ files
<hydrogen> and gcc on c files
<vez> right so any are the headers the same as in win
<vez> windows
<hydrogen> some are
<hydrogen> not all
<Jucato> as long as you use the standard ones, they should be the same
<vez> kk
<intelikey> ah man it really tic's me off.
<intelikey> i know it shouldn't do that.  but it does.
<vez> oh haha
<vez> I thought gcc would be installed but I dont think it is :p
<intelikey> no
<Jucato> vez: install build-essential
<vez> Im new
<intelikey> !b-e | vez
<ubotu> vez: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubunturos> vez: you'll probaly find the package on the Live CD too
<intelikey> why does every one ASSUME that if you don't use a gui then the box MUST BE HEADLESS ???
<intelikey> i just went trolling on efnet #ubuntu  ....
<Jucato> there's a different #ubuntu channel on a different server? kool
<intelikey> Jucato it's pretty small.
<intelikey> Jucato there was a ubuntu channel on all irc servers by the time warty released...
<Jucato> smaller = less traffic = less rules :)
<intelikey> yeah.  less help too
<Jucato> but apparently != nicer people
<Jucato> heheh
<intelikey> Jucato actually they were nice enough.   errr shoot,  you got me....
<intelikey> man i should have seen that comming.
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> ;/
* Jucato ->setStatus( LUNCH );   // const int LUNCH = 1000
<intelikey> i do not C that
<Jucato> you can C++ that though
<intelikey> oh was it ++ specific....    see i didn't know enough to catch that.
<Jucato>  // comments are C++
<Jucato>  /* this is C and offtopic */
<Les_Caesars> does anyone here know how to raise the history cap on kickoff from 0 to something higher than 0?
<intelikey> i really probably should learn a little C / C++    but i doubt i will.
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you need it for? you have Perl for everything you need right now :)
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> all that's left is for you to have a Perl-based OS/kernel... there's a Perl-based toolkit already so a GUI isn't far behind :P
<Jucato> anyway.. really lunch
<intelikey> k
<Jucato> Les_Caesars: just a guess, you could probably ask in #opensuse or #opensuse-kde about that since it's their product
<Les_Caesars> Jucato: they just tell me to f-off because I use Kubuntu
<Jucato> how nice hahaha
<intelikey> are you sure that was suse and not debian ?
* intelikey hides
<vez> k so it say's in adept manager that gcc is installed and this is the error when I try to use.
<vez> ~/Desktop/c++$ g++ C++_learn_1 -o
<KevlarSoul> Okay I installed the Alternate CD without a hitch, or so the percentage bars and reboot prompt told me....when I rebooted, grub is fine, but then black screen...is there a way I can get into the terminal and update the installation? Is there a way to get to terminal from the ALternate CD install screen, and get it to install the updates from online?
<vez> The program 'g++' can be found in the following packages:
<vez>  * g++
<vez>  * pentium-builder
<vez> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<vez> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<vez> bash: g++: command not found
<Jucato> !paste | vez
<ubotu> vez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vez> whoops
<Les_Caesars> intelikey: heh. Is debian's IRC channel that way too?
<intelikey> this is alwo a small flood
<intelikey> Les_Caesars maybe worse.
<intelikey> Les_Caesars it can be as bad as #perl some times.
<Jucato> vez: did you install "build-essential" like you were told too?
* Jucato won't learn perl in that case
<Les_Caesars> oh man. I've never been in perl
<vez> ya i tryed
<Jucato> vez: also, you need to put a file name after -o
<intelikey> Jucato yeah.  that's the only reason i haven't.
<Jucato> vez: like "g++ file.cpp -o filename_you_want_the_executable_to_be_called"
<vez> install: missing destination file operand after `build-essential' Try `install --help' for more information.
<Jucato> vez: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vez> man sry noobing around guys ;)
<intelikey> !b-e | vez one more time.   maybe you really should have a look on this page.
<ubotu> vez one more time.   maybe you really should have a look on this page.: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bazhang> how many nicks can this server handle?
<KevlarSoul>  Is there an issue with 64bit systems and 8800 GTX?
<fawx> whut does it mean by (dummy package) for wine?
<Jucato> bazhang: you'll have to ask #freenode people
<bazhang> Jucato: hi! and thanks!
<intelikey> KevlarSoul the bug reports should reveil that
<Jucato> bye! :)
* Jucato really hungry  now
<intelikey> would you just go eat    and stop baby setting the channel
<intelikey> fawx a dummy package   also known as a meta package   doesn't contain any files   they normally have and/or fill dependancies tho.
<intelikey> fawx thus installing the meta package   ubuntu-desktop  would install also every thing that that package depends on.   for a list   do   apt-cache show <package-name>
<fawx> oh..
<fawx> so do i need the development files for wine
<fawx> ?
<fawx> i tried the list thing..
<purpleposeidon> My laptop suffers ocasional wifi outages, how can I fix this?
<Dr_willis> list thing?
<intelikey> fawx only if you need them.      i know that sounds cyrcular...
<intelikey> fawx i mean if something asks for them.  install them
<fawx> mmk? ::still lost::
<fawx> ok
<intelikey> Dr_willis apt-cache show blah
<intelikey> on a meta package ^
<intelikey> oh my.  is anyone elses  dpkg.log  -gt 2m  ???
<dorkface> Hi all, is there a list of absolutely necessary startup programs, so I can start from that list and work from there?
<dorkface> since my laptop isn't the fastest in the world...,
<DaSkreech> dorkface: the kernel... maybe bash
<intelikey> dorkface you want to strip it to the minimal ?
<Dr_willis> I find ubuntu decently speedy on my rather low end laptop.
<DaSkreech> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<intelikey> DaSkreech heh lets not forget libc6  and  init and mount and .....
<Dr_willis> dont install any services ya dont need i guess. :) not sure what else youmight want to remove.
<dorkface> just for startup
<dorkface> so it willl login faster
<Dr_willis> login faster? or BOOT faster?
<vez> is there a c++ support room??
<dorkface> login
<intelikey> vez it's called   #C++   i think
<Dr_willis> well if kde is taking a long time to load.. You might want to try a different window manager.
<Dr_willis> or roll your own tweaked fluxbox + a few select kde parts.
<intelikey> blackbox  :)
<dorkface> it's not taking too long, I just wanted to see if I could optimize it
<Dr_willis> Matchbox
<Dr_willis> :)
<dorkface> ah
<DaSkreech> #cplusplus
<ardchoille> dorkface: The best way to have a really fast login is to not log out unless an upgrade requires it
<Dr_willis> its always tweakable.. :) but  you may have to do some reading on the innerds of kde.
<intelikey> dorkface i would start by turning off the things you don't have to have    i.e. in the startup process...
* Dr_willis does a     vi /usr/bin/startkde  - to see what all kde does when it starts up.
<dorkface> that's what my first question was :)  I wanted to know what NOT to turn off, so I didn't mess up anything
<dorkface> I guess it is a left over habit from windows
<intelikey> Dr_willis you wont see it all there.   remember /etc/X11/* and /etc/kde*/*
<BillyBeans> hey is dovecot easy to install?
<DaSkreech> !info dovecot
<ubotu> Package dovecot does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Guess not :)
* genii sips a coffee
<DaSkreech> dorkface: It's a different ball game in Linux
<intelikey> dorkface better question might be "how can i undo this if/when i do break something"  :)
<dorkface> hehe
<intelikey> dorkface make a backup first and if needed restore it.
<DaSkreech> Out side of the Kernel and maybe bash you can strip pretty much anything you want
<dorkface> ah
<hydrogen> well, and you know.. a libc
<genii> busybox is good
<Dr_willis> its always fun taking some minimal window manager, and adding in stuff you like.    fluxbox, +idesk, + conky,
* genii hands intelikey a sparkling spring water
<intelikey> cheers genii
<BillyBeans> i am setting up a mta with kubuntu, which imap server should i use?
<intelikey> i'm quite fond of floppy disk distros    "blueFlops"   "basicLinux"   and the like....
<genii> fli4l, linuxrouter,toms root boot, etc
<dorkface> intelikey :I don't know, floppy drives are getting harder and harder to find, hehe.
<intelikey> linuxrouter ummm  :)
<genii> intelikey: I think it evolved into coyote
<intelikey> dorkface need a few i have plenty.   i still have both 5.25 and 3.5 drives in every box.
<Yorokobi> BillyBeans, Postfix + Dovecot for SMTP and POP3/IMAP, respectively
<intelikey> genii i still have a copy of it when it was linuxrouter tho
<genii> intelikey: LOL me too
* dorkface misses his 5.25 disks with montezuma's revenge and armor alley on them
<genii> dorkface: C64 games?
<dorkface> first one is apple IIe, second one was dos
<dorkface> played it on an PC built from, of all companies, ATT
<hydrogen> Blockout is still the best version of 3d tetris I've played
<dorkface> ack, stupid seven key button doesn't work
<hydrogen> and thats a 5.25 disc
<genii> dorkface: I remember they used to have same game on 1 5 1/4, 1 side Apple, other side C64
<BillyBeans> i have postfix setup
<BillyBeans> is dovecot hard to setup?
<dorkface> genii : wow, I didn't know they could do that
<genii> dorkface: They had to have 2 notches
<BillyBeans> sudo apt-get install dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d
<genii> But I'm wandering OT :)
<_2> i'm back.
<hydrogen> yay!
<hydrogen> this channel wasn't the same
<hydrogen> without you
<Tm_T> oh noes! root!
* Tm_T hides
<intelikey> who be's root'n ?
<hydrogen> I'm rootin!
<Tm_T> 0737 -!- _2 is "root"
<hydrogen> ur box!
<intelikey> Tm_T read again.  that's   UN_root
<intelikey> lol
<Tm_T> intelikey: your realname ;-P
<intelikey> heh  makes you wonder doesn't it ...
<intelikey> | intelikey (n=UN_root@dialup-4.227.14.87.Dial1.Dallas1.Level3.net) (Network)
<intelikey> : ircname  : root
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm considering gentoo
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido gopher it.
* Daisuke_Ido bursts into laughter
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, couldn't keep a straight face there
<hydrogen> topic!
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps eventually, and certainly only on this machine (i would hate to even attempt it on the laptop
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i was kinda hoping you were serious...   so if i deside to try gentoo i'd have some one i could quiz about it....
<hydrogen> i'm quizabble
<hydrogen> I was a gentoo junkie for way too long
<hydrogen> and still maintain my own ricer partition :)
<intelikey> yeah but you don't like me....
<intelikey> it's a joke.      :)
<hydrogen> no its not!
<intelikey> hydrogen are partitions required for installing gentoo ?
<intelikey> heh
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> I'd say a partition is
<bazhang> greetings all
<hydrogen> but I suppose you could make it work without one
<hydrogen> it'd just be a crazy adventure/exploration
<hydrogen> I wouldn't try it
<intelikey> oh,  well if they aren't required i wouldn't use one.
<intelikey> bazhang
<bazhang> intelikey: hi!
<intelikey> hydrogen i went trolling on efnet #ubuntu just a while ago,  and mentioned not haveing any partitions,   i get the strangest remarks from that....
<hydrogen> haha :)
<bazhang> way off topic here--but if Kubuntu and Ubuntu are going to have effects by default, then is it off-topic to talk about effects in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-effects--sorry if that's too meta.
<intelikey> bazhang i wouldn't think so.  but i'm not the one with the say so on that.
<Les_Caesars> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Daisuke_Ido> efnet has an #ubuntu?
<bazhang> intelikey: ok thanks.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido wy yes
<intelikey> bazhang intelikey rule of thumb on that kind of thing.  if it's default, it's on topic.
<Daisuke_Ido> not an official channel, i hope, as efnet has the reputation of being full of wankers et al
<intelikey> if it was installed by default it's on topic  maybe i should say
<bazhang> intelikey: good to know; thanks very much.
<hydrogen> and if its not default.. its on topic as long as you arn't that blatent about it!
<dorkface> is there a default mouse gestures program in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> which is why we regularly end up discussing "the good old days" of 5.25 inch floppy discs and 3.5 inch floppy ... ANYWAYS
<dorkface> hehe
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido heh  indeed.    not official but a support channel none the less.     there is on   most if not   all  irc networks.
<hydrogen> dorkface: kde has mouse gesture support globally
<Daisuke_Ido> 5.25?
<Daisuke_Ido> youngster
<dorkface> ah
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> and an 8" or two
<Daisuke_Ido> 8" floppies ftw :D
<hydrogen> those don't come up as often however
<Daisuke_Ido> i miss bernoulli disks
<dorkface> was just going to say that :)
<hydrogen> Nothing beats when we used to store our data on record's :/
<dorkface> LPs?
<Kr4t05> Pardon my dirty mind, but I find it somewhat awkward talking about 8" floppies.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't recall data ever being stored on vinyl platters
<Daisuke_Ido> cassettes, however
<intelikey> hydrogen i thought that was just me...    i mention anything that comes to mind.   i figure as long as i help enough to keep Jucato from feeling like i'm just chatting.  then talking about a floppy drive is my business   lol
<Kr4t05> Data storage by generation.
<hydrogen> Kr4t05: mm.. it takes experience with one to be able to talk about it!
<Daisuke_Ido> there was a reliable medium
<Kr4t05> Generation 1: Punch cards
<Kr4t05> Generation 2: Magnetic storage (Hard disk and magnetic reel)
<Kr4t05> Generation 2b: Cassettes
<Kr4t05> Generation 3: Compact Disc and derivatives
<Kr4t05> Am I on the right track?
<ardchoille> !ot
<dorkface> Generation 4: flash ??
<Kr4t05> dorkface: That too.
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kr4t05> ardchoille: Yeah, I know.
<Daisuke_Ido> so let's get that on topic
<hydrogen> note the "and not that blatent about it" part of being on topic
<intelikey> hydrogen yeah.
<intelikey> :)
<hydrogen> listing a timeline of computer history is probably up there on the blatentometer
<Daisuke_Ido> i read somewhere about a live punchcard release of ubuntu
<Kr4t05> Sure...
<intelikey> lol  Daisuke_Ido
<hydrogen> That'd come in handy for ubuntu on the mainframe!
<Kr4t05> That would be...
<Daisuke_Ido> tedious?
<Kr4t05> Interesting...
<Kr4t05> That's the second work I was looking for.
<hydrogen> reminds me a bit of http://xkcd.com/257/
<Daisuke_Ido> speaking of blatantly offtopic
<intelikey> dorkface did hydrogen's answer do all you needed ?
<dorkface> yep :)
<bazhang> that
<intelikey> we do actually try to make sure no one gets missed or ignored in here.
<bazhang> oops, sorry new keyboard is a funny link in the context of kubuntu of course
<intelikey> except me.   i get ignored some.
<hydrogen> unless the ignorning is deliberate :)
<dorkface> hehe
<hydrogen> kde's mouse gesture support is one of its coolest features if you ask me
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> enough being unhelpful
<hydrogen> I should sleep
<hydrogen> I think I have an exam in the morning
* intelikey hasn't a clue what a "mouse gesture" is.
<bazhang> so in eight days Gutsy will be on topic here, correct?
<DaSkreech> Moving on to helium
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: stuart little giving someone the finger
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You have no idea what a mouse is
<intelikey> is that when a small rodent motions with it's front feet "come here" ???
<DaSkreech> bazhang: one of those strange things
<Les_Caesars> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_willis> 'move the computer mole to select the proper icon' - just dosent sound the same.. :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech i use a mouse a lot  i'll have you know.   wy i cp/pasted a url just ummm 35 minutes ago...
<Daisuke_Ido> no, but weasel would have been okay
<Dr_willis> "Beatle"
<Dr_willis> Turtle.
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, now there's a term that's actually edscriptive
<Daisuke_Ido> descriptive, too
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. A Mouse that looks like a big Beatle would be nifty.
* Daisuke_Ido double-clicks with Paul's nose
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> mandables ?
<hydrogen> two or more (unless you use a mac in which case it only has one pseudo-)buttoned pointing device
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to assume you mean beetle
<hydrogen> maybe i'm just overly pedantic
<hydrogen> who knows!
<Dr_willis> Tweetle beetle battle in a bootle..
<Jucato> not something I wanted to read after getting back from eating... nose...
<intelikey> "overly pedantic"  heh
<Daisuke_Ido> i said double-clicks, not double-picks
<Daisuke_Ido> sheesh
<hydrogen> Jucato: and I never want to read "eating" followed by an elipsis, followed by "nose" again!
<intelikey> Jucato why were you eating nose ?
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> !offtopic | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> that was specifically for you, for thinking I would say that to you
<intelikey> at least i had a good chuckel today....
<Jucato> I had more than 1 :)
<Jucato> aw.. just missed genii
<intelikey> you had lunch "don't know why you ate nose though" but genii came and you missed the coffee   :)
<Jucato> the tea actually
<titanix88> hi intelikey
<intelikey> oh is it tea for you now Jucato ?
<intelikey> titanix88
<Jucato> always has been. coffee for genii, tea for me
<intelikey> k,
<titanix88> intelikey: can u use setserial?
<intelikey> titanix88 i don't think i have ever tried.
<Dr_willis> I dont even have setserial installed.
<Dr_willis> what we doing on the serial port?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, ping
<Dr_willis> modem? null modem cable? Dumb terminal?
<intelikey> titanix88 yeah it seems to work ok.
<intelikey> titanix88 what kind of issue you having ?
<titanix88> intelikey: i just bought a *uc*ing non brand gprs/edge modem and it mess up with irq so much that my external graph card stopped functioning. wvdialconf does not detect it and asks to use setserial. But it works fine with given soft on windows.>:o
<intelikey> titanix88 ok.  i think you would be better off setting the serial ports in bios if your bios supports that.   windows is norotious for changing port info  but linux doesn't do so much of that.  so if you can get the bios streight then linux should have no problem with it.
<LogicalDash> I started with regular Ubuntu, then installed kubuntu-desktop. Now I'm happy with just kubuntu and I'd like to uninstall the default ubuntu apps to free some space. Is there any easy way to do this? Uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop package doesn't result in anything else getting removed.
<intelikey> can anyone tell me what i meant by "norotious"  ???
<Dr_willis> how can a usb modem be messing with irq's ?
<Jucato> intelikey: norotious - adj., "being intelikey"
<titanix88> Dr_willis: how should i know? i just get serial irq related msg on boot log:-/
<Jucato> LogicalDash: hold on let me get a link...
<intelikey> Dr_willis the irqs can be messed in bios.   the device pluged in wouldn't change that...
<titanix88> it is a chinese non brand edge modem.
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> just seems odd that a usb gizmo would have to mess with them. But then again - his error message may be from somthing just related to the usb-serial stuff.
<Dr_willis> Ive never had a USb Serial gizmo.
<Dr_willis> I do have a USB-Parallel port cable for my old printer.
<Jucato> LogicalDash: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<LogicalDash> Jucato, thanks!
<KevlarSoul> What is the command to start terminal? after grub? I started the recovery version of the kernel, but I coudlnt get internet access that way when I tried to sudo apt-get update?
<intelikey> titanix88 some bios'  or is it "bioii"  :/   you can just turn off all serial ports  that should solve it.
<LogicalDash> whoooooa lotta text
<titanix88> linux kernel says: loading saved serial states,uart bla irq bla:-/
<KevlarSoul> ?
<crackhead_25> question: how does one go about upgrading to a feisty from edgy without using the "upgrade" feature (which last time broke everything)?? is there an easy way to do it?
<titanix88> btw lsusb says "prolific Inc."
<Dr_willis> that is the easy way.. :)
<Dr_willis> Unless you just backup /home and reinstall cleanly
<intelikey> this is rediculess,   i can't help in here if i can't stay connected.
<intelikey> fellows. i'm going.    if i ever get this hardware problem resloved i'll come back.             shalom  b'shem Yehashua
<Jucato> bye intelikey
<Jucato> good luck
<intelikey> good by my friend.
<bazhang> bye intelikey
<KevlarSoul> Recovery kernel has no internet ?
<crackhead_25> question: anyone have some thoughts on my question? how does one go about upgrading from edgy to feisty without using the upgrade feature? can it be done easily?
<crackhead_25> the last time i used the upgrade feature it broke everything, i think..
<Jucato> crackhead_25: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed, disable 3rd party repositories, not sure if ubuntu-standard or ubuntu-minimal should be installed too. then use dist-upgrade
<Jucato> I'm not 100% about that though... only about 90% sure
<KevlarSoul> How do I turn on internet access via terminal?
<crackhead_25> jucato: what will that do exactly? why disable the third party repos?
<crackhead_25> Jucato: what's different about running dist-upgrade that way versus just through adept without having made those preparations?
<Jucato> doing it through the upgrade tool in adept (--version-upgrade) does the same things I mentioned
<Jucato> it makes sure that the necessary metapackages are installed, and disables 3rd-party repositories
<pillowpants> does anyone here know a good file encryption program
<Jucato> 3rd party repos can produce conflicts while upgrading
<pillowpants> with an included file shredder
<Jucato> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah... silly bot :P
<Jucato> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bazhang> I believe the kde version is kgpg--correct?
<Jucato> gpg isn't specific to the desktop. it's a command line tool. kpgp can use it as a backend
<ubuntu__> I have a problem, I installed kubuntu, but it didn't work properly, so I tried to go back to windows, and on windows, I deleted the /home partition, but now, for some reason, grub gives an error 17 (i'm on the kubuntu live cd right now, and already tried grub-install, but it says on every single partition that it can't find /boot)
<Jucato> kgpg i mean :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm you had a  / partition and a /home partition you made at install?
<ChaosR> yes
<ChaosR> now I still can't understand that deleting /home would cause a grub-error
<ChaosR> wiat, I'll ask on #ubuntu
<pillowpants> Jucato : ill give it a try
<Dr_willis> what do you mean by 'delete' - you removed it then resized the other partitions?
<pillowpants> what exactly happens when you click "empty recycle bin"
<pillowpants> how secure of a deletion is that
<Jucato> it means you are on Windows.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<pillowpants> heh, im on ubuntu
<pillowpants> the kde trash can
<Jucato> it's called Trash Can here :)
<pillowpants> in kicker
<pillowpants> ah, yes trash can
<bazhang> trash Kan
<Jucato> anyway, it completely deletes it. irrecoverable
<Jucato> except for heavy duty forensic tools I guess
<pillowpants> even on a journaling file system?
<pillowpants> like reiserfs
<Dr_willis> reiser makes it harder to recover dont it?
<Jucato> actually there's no way to recover if you delete using ext3, but there is in ext2
<Jucato> so probably ye
<Jucato> s
<Jucato> (dropped the s by accident)
<pillowpants> its my understanding that journaling systems make records of stuff that does exactly get deleted
* Jucato is not a file system expert, but thinks that's only half the story
<Dr_willis> filesystems are a .. interesting and often tedious topic. :)
<pillowpants> but since this is linux, and linux is super natural and has amazing powers, i assume whatever the case, its infinately safer than windows
<preetham> :)
<pillowpants> i guess we can leave it at that
<pillowpants> and ill be able to sleep at night
<Dr_willis> there are 'secure' deletion tools for the truely paranoid.
<pillowpants> Dr_willis : such as?
<Dr_willis> and No. i dont use them :) time to hit google.
<pillowpants> ah
<Dr_willis> i got other things to do.. like play with these Opera desktop widgets.
<Dr_willis> a Spirograph! cool. :P
<pillowpants> Dr_willis : ha, opera?
<pillowpants> learn the greatness of swiftweasel!
<bazhang> if you toss a truecrypt partition then that is fairly unrecoverable.
<preetham> :)
<pillowpants> bazhang : i was considering that, truecrypt is a good program
<Dr_willis> and does swiftweazle have desktop widgets? ... :)
<bazhang> pillowpants: excellent on windows, and I believe Gutsy will have anice front end for it.
<Dr_willis> not noticed truecrypt on gutsy yet.. not looked either. :)
<pillowpants> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy?
<Jucato> still in beta
<pillowpants> i havent heard much hoo hah yet
<Jucato> best wait for October 18 + a few days for the dust to settle
<Dr_willis> lets see.. 150mb of updates just today on gutsy...
<Dr_willis> i would wait. :)
<bazhang> not in the repos..hhmmm
<pillowpants> im impatient to do it, but at the same time i have my feisty system set up just the way i want it contently
<pillowpants> bazhang : yeah, i didnt see truecrypt in the repos either
<bazhang> current front end is kinda tough to set up
<Ben_Cs> hello
<pillowpants> i was unaware you could encrypt an entire partition so conveniently
<pillowpants> im compiling it from source as of now
<pillowpants> i must have it
<bazhang> hi Ben
<Ben_Cs> just installed kubuntu. for some reason adept manager says firefox is installed but i don't see it anyware.
<pillowpants> Ben_Cs: type firefox into a terminal and see if it loads
<pillowpants> if not, you may not have it installed
<bazhang> Ben_Cs: it sometimes a bit for the icon to get added to the menu
<bazhang> takes a bit
<Ben_Cs> pillowpants: the terminal shows that firefox isn't installed. so why the manager show it is installed?
<wastedfluid> hello.. qucik question.  I see lots of people who have the Kmenu, system menu, desktop, and other icons at the bottom.. large size, and the rest of their taskbar at the top.  how does one go about achieving this?  I tried, but failed miserably.. as I can't get the two to seperate (the "task bar" and the kmenu, sysmenu, and desktop)
<Dr_willis> cant add a new panel?
<wastedfluid> If I add a new panel, it stays with the other panel.. I can't get my panels to separate.
<Jucato> wastedfluid: add a new blank Panel, then add the taskbar applet to the new panel
<wastedfluid> ok, hold on..
<bazhang> get gnome?
<Dr_willis> right cliock on the panel. properties.. theres a thing to set it where to go.
<wastedfluid> bazhang: No thanks, but thanks for the insult.
<bazhang> probably the wrong channel for that no insult intended wastedfluid
<Jucato> s/properties/Configure Panel/
<Ben_Cs> maybe i should just install "synaptic" and work with it instead?
<Jucato> bazhang: why is it the wrong channel?
<bazhang> I mean my ubuntu-related comment. apologies, Jucato
<wastedfluid> Jucato: I added the blank panel.. I see now.  Thanks.
<Jucato> wastedfluid: tip: sometimes when you add/remove a new panel, you have to restart kicker (the KDE Panel) to be able to configure them. the command is "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<wastedfluid> ok.. thanks
<wastedfluid> Jucato: another stupid question.  I accidentally added the Desktop Manager.. and it doesn't have a remove opion on right click.. and i see "add applet" - but not an applet remover.. any idea?
<wastedfluid> Nevermind, there was two menus.  Whoops.
<vib-kung> Hi. Has anyone found xine (and therefore amarok and in my case kaffeine) unable to play certain non-free formats, like mp3 and wmv? Mine used to about a week ago, and then suddenly was unable to, after an update.
<vib-kung> I *think* it was about a week ago anyway, I'm rubbish keeping track of time.
<Jucato> vib-kung: for mp3's please check that libxine1-ffmpeg is installed
<vib-kung> It is.
<Jucato> for wmv/wma, w32codecs
<Dr_willis> some videos can have really weird codecs  that wont play proplery
<vib-kung> As I say, it *was* playing things fine.
<emilsedgh> vib-kung: install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> hm...
<Dr_willis> so it can not play videos that it Used to play fine?
<vib-kung> So is libxine-extracodecs
<vib-kung> Yep.
<Jucato> weird..
<wastedfluid> Jucato: Okay,  One last silly question.  Now that I have two panels - I have buttons that hide the panel at the bottom - and a button that hides nothing at the top.  How do i rid myself of those?
<vib-kung> A reasonable collection of mp3s too, that I used to listen to- now, it'll play ogg files no problem, but not mp3s. Claims it needs mp3 support installed, but as I say, I've not removed anything.
<vib-kung> I have amarok 1.4.7 from the official backport repository, btw.
<Jucato> wastedfluid:  what do you mean? what button?
<wastedfluid> Nevermind.  It was a button to hide an empty panel.  I' msorry for all the silly questions.
<Jucato> :P
<wastedfluid> Thanks for that command, btw
<wastedfluid> It's came in handy already
<Jucato> no problem
<wastedfluid> I switched from Gnome about two months ago, and I just absolutely love KDE.
<wastedfluid> Still new to KDE (obviously)
<Ben_Cs> can i use apt-get at the same time as the updater runs?
<vib-kung> libxine-main1 version is 1.1.4-2ubuntu3, and libxine-extracodecs version is 1.1.4-2ubuntu3
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> one apt/dpkg process at a time only
<Ben_Cs> i see
<vib-kung> Oh, and stupid to forget to say it explicitly, but I'm with Feisty
<Ben_Cs> Jucato: will synaptic work alright on kde?
<holycow> it most certainly will
<Ben_Cs> ok. cause i don't quite get the adept manager
<Jucato> Ben_Cs: yep. it'll just install a few GNOME/GTK libraries
<Jucato> it'll work fine
<wastedfluid> Jucato: Ok, One last question!  The panel I added with all my applications.. has a button to hide it, and bring it back - any way to ride of that thing?
<wastedfluid> I will admit, the Adept manager makes me miss synaptic.
<Jucato> wastedfluid: in the Configure Panel window, Hiding options.
<Jucato> Panel Hiding Buttons
<Jucato> if that's what you meant
<wastedfluid> Yes, it is.  thanks so much dude.
<holycow> Jucato: your kicking some butt tonight
<holycow> nice work dude :)
<Jucato> heh thanks
<Jucato> more work I do here = less work I do in real life :)
<Jucato> (not that I have a job...)
<dorkface> IS there any way to increase the history buffer in the "recent documents" applet?
<Jucato> dorkface: how many are there right now?
<dorkface> I think 5, 6, 0r
<dorkface> seven
<Jucato> bah come to think of it, I don't know how :(
* Jucato has never used it before really :(
<holycow> dorkface: great nick!
<dorkface> hehe
<dorkface> ty
<vib-kung> dorkface: I tried grepping through my .kde/share directory for anything that might set the value to a higher number, but couldn't find it.
<dorkface> ah, thanks, though :)
<vib-kung> dorkface: So what I ended up doing (which worked for my purposes) was adding the documents menu applet to my kicker panel, and then either putting the files I use the most in there, or creating symlinks to them (or other directories) in there
<dorkface> cool, I may have to try that
<WaltzingAlong> where to set the default session? this machine has xfce, kde, gnome, and fluxbox but i would like kdm to default to kde (as in for users who log in for the first time)
<bazhang> Jucato: apologies again. really sorry about the earlier comment.
<Jucato> don't apologize to me though
<bazhang> right. thanks.
<pillowpants> has anyone here played sauerbraten?
<bazhang> pillowpants: it's nice, though I'm partial to warzone2100
<shreekant> hi
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants i have
<aljoscha> Hello, I've installed the package "libupnp0", but when I want to install the program ushare, I get following message: No package 'libupnp' found - whats the problem?
<Lynoure> aljoscha: libupnp0 might not show as libupnp, as there is extra 0. You might have to do some symbolic linking. I don't know enough about either to be sure
<aljoscha> Lynoure: I thought "sudo ldconfig" does something like that :(
<Lynoure> aljoscha: I meant symbolic linking, in the file system. not linking in the program
<Lynoure> aljoscha: where is your libupnp0?  /lib/libupnp0  does not look same as /lib/libupnp  so you might want to make latter a symbolic link to former if you only have the former
<aljoscha> Lynoure: /usr/lib/libupnp.so and /usr/lib/libupnp.so.0
<Lynoure> aljoscha: then it might be that ushare cannot find it for some other reason. I don't know enough about it to help further
<aljoscha> okay
<Lynoure> aljoscha: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/HOWTO_Install_uShare_0_9_6_in_Ubuntu_6_06_LTS_for_Newbies_Like_Myself is for an older ubuntu than you probably have, but could help, maybe
<Lynoure> aljoscha: it seems to take /usr into account
<Lynoure> aljoscha: good luck :)
<scrotles> hi
<scrotles> what would be funnier.  While plugged into an extention cord, dropping my CRT monitor off the garage, or hitting the screen with a hammer?
<aljoscha> Lynoure: libupnp0 isn't libupnp... it's just a package which libupnp needs
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone here used xcompmgr?
<Brownout> damn! Finally I figured out how to use console font in konsole
<Brownout> fontconfig don't allow bitmapped fonts by default, I didn't know that
<Brownout> #ubuntu-unregged
<Brownout> ...
<student> zdar:)
<student> halloooooo
<student__> how are you??
<scrotles> what would be funnier.  While plugged into an extention cord, dropping my CRT monitor off the garage, or hitting the screen with a hammer?
<Brownout> the former one is safer
<sjck> whats funnier scrotles writing same sentence two times, or noone laughing?
<thumper> Riddell: is there somewhere in the system settings where I can turn compiz on and off like there is with the gnome desktop?
<Jucato> thumper: afaik there is none yet. have to do it manually like "compiz --replace"
<thumper> Jucato: that's what I've been doing
<thumper> Jucato: I was just wondering
<Ben_Cs> does kubuntu have ntfs write support?
<Jucato> through ntfs-3g, yes (not installed by default until Gutsy)
<Ben_Cs> gutsy has it installed? i use gutsy and i installed "ntfs configuration tool"
<hangthedj> did anybody read about koffice porting to windows?http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php/id;1596080362;fp;2;fpid;1
<Jucato> the article is new, the fact is old :)
<hangthedj> its pretty neat, i mean i don't use windows, i've got 4 computers running linux, and at work a g4 mac machine.
<hangthedj> is the porting of kde to windows old too?
<Jucato> old and a bit innaccurate :)
<bazhang> I beleive you can use a fair number of Linux apps on OS X as well, though natively.
<hangthedj> you can but its a real pain.
<Jucato> bazhang: not 100% natively though. fink or x11.apps I think
<hangthedj> macports
<Jucato> a few parts of KDE can be/is ported to Windows or Mac.. but not all of KDE or KDE itself
<hangthedj> ahh
<bazhang> Jucato: good point; also you need to register at Apple and get the Xcode developers package, around 110MB if memory serves; if you have a mac.com email no need though.
<hangthedj> my mom got an imac and i tried to install amarok on it, and she got mad.
<hangthedj> i think they charge for it too
<hangthedj> apple charges for everything
<hangthedj> i was doing a project at work with webobjects, and i looked at the cost, and it was like 6 or 7 hundred dollars..
<hangthedj> its not even that good of a framework
<ardchoille> A store near me sells OSX and I wonder if I can just install it and have a dual-boot system with Kubuntu
<hangthedj> i mean java is nice. but not webobjects.
<bazhang> ardchoille: they sell OS X unencumbered by a Mac--that will only run on Macs I beleive.
<ardchoille> bazhang: Oh, I thought OSX ran on intel hw now.
<ardchoille> Shows how little I know about it
<Jucato> hm. it suddenly turned into a Mac topic... :/
<bazhang> ardchoille: it does, but they have some special bios that will only let it boot on their intel.
<hangthedj> ardchoille, but only on macs, running vm software only works on the intel macs.
<bazhang> not bios, but something similar
<Jucato> 1 minute to wrap this up, then continue in #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<ardchoille> ok
<hangthedj> anybody, feel free to !offtopic me.
<hangthedj> i did it on accident, i promiss.
<hangthedj> i hate mac
<Jucato> it's not that we hate/love mac
<Jucato> it's just... well.. channel rules :)
<bazhang> my fault; apologies all-around.
<ardchoille> same
<Jucato> :P
<hangthedj> i meant to talk about kde :D
<hangthedj> and then i drifted
<Jucato> kinda noticed :)
<Jucato> feel free to liven up the offtopic channel
<ardchoille> I ran ubuntu for a long time (warty to Dapper). Don't get me wrong, gnome is nice.. it's just that kde seems to integrate apps better.. better communication between apps.
<hangthedj> nobody talks to me in there, then i start thinking to hard and my self esteem suffers, so i stay away. ;)
<Jucato> hangthedj: just lurk around there.. and wait for the tab to go green... or you can drag these people in there
<bazhang> much better integration--weblink calls up Konq, or Gwenview, or whatever, depending on the file.
<Jucato> made some friends in there too...but for the sake of sanity, I keep my channels to a minimum..
<iu> hello everyone
* ardchoille drags ardchoille to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hangthedj> i ran gnome for a couple months, but kde is so much prettier, and there are so many options, you could be busy forever modding it.
<Jucato> !hi | iu
<ubotu> iu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hangthedj> ardchoille, no, no no, #kubuntu-offtopic!
<bazhang> that always gives me a laugh.
<hangthedj> #ubuntu-offtopic is busy enough.
<ardchoille> hangthedj: fixed :)
<iu> Restricted Drivers auto-install bugged or what?
<bazhang> ;}
<Jucato> iu: gutsy?
<iu> yep 7.10
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 please :)
<iu> if thats the version you asking :)
<iu> oh another channel?
<bazhang> just type /join and then the channel name
<Jucato> yep. this way to the correct room ---> #ubuntu+1
<iu> ahh ok :)
<iu> tyvm!
<Jucato> or click on the name :)
<Jucato> if you're using Konversation (which you should be by default)
<bazhang> nice!
<ardchoille> Whoa! I just tried katapult
<ardchoille> This thing is nice
<Jucato> very
<hangthedj> Jucato, how come your not in offtopic?
<hangthedj> has anyone installed the new build of smplayer?  it is soooo nice.
* ardchoille doesn't use apps unless they're in the repos
<contrast83> hangthedj: Yep, I'm using it.
<contrast83> Just compiled from SVN earlier tonight, actually.
<Jucato> hangthedj: [15:57]  <Jucato> made some friends in there too...but for the sake of sanity, I keep my channels to a minimum..
<hangthedj> but your only in one room.
<hangthedj> two isn't bad.
<ardchoille> Jucato: You mean like forgetting which channel you're in when you have split windows in irssi? lol
<contrast83> The only thing I'm missing from Kaffeine is being able to have the playlist embedded in the main window *on the side*. Seems like such poor design to have it on the top/bottom.
<hangthedj> its one more than one.
<Jucato> hangthedj: that's only what you see
<hangthedj> thats it.
<ibilic> how do I install the JRE in Kubuntu
<ardchoille> hangthedj: You aren't going to see every channel he's in unless you're in the same channels
<ibilic> I am waiting for the bot reply
<ardchoille> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ibilic> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<Jucato> it will be much easier in gutsy...
<hangthedj> contrast83, i just installed today, and changed all the default videos to open in smplayer.
<hangthedj> thats not like me.
<Jucato> we just tell them "install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<hangthedj> i'm usually a kmplayer kinda guy.
<Jucato> kmplayer ftw!
<hangthedj> i used kplayer for along time, but i moved up to m
<contrast83> KMplayer gave me hell. Videos would randomly skip/stop. Kaffeine/Xine gave me thoroughly scrambled output on half my videos.
<Jucato> I like kmplayer more because you can choose w/c engine to use
<hangthedj> i hate kaffeine
<hangthedj> usually it plays me a video saying it can't do the same things mplayer can.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: kaffeine could change engine to, it has xine, gstreamer and mplayer backends...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: right except on the mplayer backend
<emilsedgh> Jucato: when you install kmplayer, you will have mplayer backend, irrc, let me see
<emilsedgh> oh, i havent kaffeine :P
<Jucato> emilsedgh: that's the point
<Jucato> to use mplaye rin kaffeine, you have to use the embedded kmplayer
<Jucato> so it's like Kaffeine uses KMPlayer to use MPlayer
<Jucato> bah didn't see what I wrote :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: sorry
<Jucato> <Jucato> to use mplaye rin kaffeine, you have to use the embedded kmplayer
<Jucato> <Jucato> so it's like Kaffeine uses KMPlayer to use MPlayer
<hangthedj> plus in konqueror, no matter what i change if i set it to kaffeine part, it never plays in the page, always launched. kmplayer part is my friend.
<Jucato> naturally. kmplayer is originally an embedded player for Konqueror
<emilsedgh> Jucato: well, i think we should skip this and wait for KDE 4 to have phonon there and use every application with ever backend that we want :P
<Jucato> that it's a standalone app to is just an added feature (when you want to view the online video in a standalone app)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: then there will be other reasons not to like kaffeine :P
<hangthedj> i always get mad whenever i install a new kde system, and kaffeine installs and not kmplayer... it should be the other way around.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: usability :(
<Jucato> bingo!
<Jucato> hangthedj: for a time, kaffeine was actively more developed. that's the reason why
<emilsedgh> Jucato: older kaffeine versions were nice
<contrast83> Last time I tried Kaffeine on Gutsy, it didn't even allow using KMplayer. Has that since changed?
<Jucato> a bit, yes
<Jucato> still the same contrast83... at least on my end
<Jucato> anyway.. I'm gone.. so behave! :P
<hangthedj> kaffeine, won't play for me anymore, its got xine troubles. but thats ok, cause i've got smplayer, kmplayer and kplayer
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think KDE Multimedia needs: 1)A simple Video/Audio Player with a stable KPart 2)some more intergration from Amarok, like Kparts, that allows play-music-from-konqueror
<emilsedgh> KParts, I Love Them!
<Jucato> 1) codeine, juk, 2) up to the amarok guys
<Jucato> and I think I've read your thoughts on that matter in the Dot
<hangthedj> kmediaplayer
<emilsedgh> yes, im looking at kmediaplayer
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I cannot remember my toughts on theDot :D
<Jucato> maybe some other person then
<Jucato> (technicall you can control Amarok from Konq...
<emilsedgh> also, Kaboodle becomes Kpart last week!
<Jucato> kaboodle's still alive? O.o
<hangthedj> ahh, you need the kde4 libs for kmediaplayer
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i know, i use that sidebar, but its not a really good way of intergrating AmaroK and Konqueror
<Jucato> emilsedgh: well it's up to the amarok guys to make a kpart for amarok...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: im sure you always read commit-digest!
<Jucato> I skip parts of it
<Jucato> sometimes info overload...
<hangthedj> what package has kde4-config in it?
<emilsedgh> oh Jucato! my fault! Noatun becomes kpart not kaboodle!
<Jucato> kdelibs5 (for KDE4) I think
<Jucato> emilsedgh: can't even see kaboodle in svn now..
<Jucato> neither is noatun... hm...
<Jucato> noatun-plugins maybe
<emilsedgh> Jucato: better, tons of applications for only one thing!
<Jucato> beauty in the midst of diversity
<Jucato> anyway, really gone
<emilsedgh> Jucato: "The Noatun music player becomes a KPart", 30 september
<hangthedj> Jucato, hmm, thats what ubotu says too, but i have that installed.
<hangthedj> i'll jump to ubuntu+1
<emilsedgh> look how people are looking forward to koffice, i hope that soon KOffice will replace Oo.o, at least in Kubuntu
<Riddell> thumper: no, the kcontrol compiz panel seems to have disappeared in the beryl merge
<thumper> Riddell: thanks for getting back
<thumper> Riddell: I thought so, but was wondering if I had missed anything
<Riddell> thumper: I might do something for hardy, but it kindae depends on me having a computer that can run compiz
<ibilic> what are the following files:
<ibilic> X11/Xlib.h
<ibilic> X11/Xlib.h
<ibilic> X11/Xlib.h
<ibilic> X11/Xutil.h
<Jucato> !flood | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ibilic> X11/Xos.h
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ibilic> I am trying to use this EasyGL package
<hangthedj> the first 3 are the same file
<ibilic> and it has these include files
<Jucato> those are X11  header files
<ibilic> and gcc can't seem to link to them
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> you need to have xorg-dev installed
<hangthedj> i'm done with kmediaplayer.
<hangthedj> i don't have the energy right now.
<cedric_> bonjour
<ibilic> not it says this:
<hangthedj> frenchfries
<ibilic>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11l
<cedric_> j aurais besoin d aide pour configurer kubuntu et me liberer de win
<hangthedj> !fr | cedric_
<ubotu> cedric_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cedric_> thanks
<hangthedj> ibilic, libx11-dev
<ibilic> hangthedj: it's already installed :(
<hangthedj> ibilic, what are you trying to install?
<ibilic> I am just trying to get this example EasyGL program to run
<ibilic> I am supposed to compile it with gcc, and it says:
<ibilic>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11l
<hangthedj> try 'sudo apt-get install x11proto-gl-dev'
<zero1> hello everyon!  :D  how can i take out devices from the xorg.conf file without breaking it? adding a # won't do coz the next time i start, nothing shows up
<zero1> for example i wanna take out wacom coz i don't have it
<zero1> 
<zero1> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)
<zero1> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
<zero1> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
<zero1> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
<zero1> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
<zero1> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
<hangthedj> zero1, if you put a # in front of something and then it doesn't work, that means you need that line.
<hangthedj> cause # is the comment line for xorg.conf
<zero1> hangthedj: wacom is not on my system so it should work right?
<ibilic> hangthedj: x11proto-gl-dev is already the newest version.
<zero1> i read ubuntu placed this even if you don't have it just so it will work all the time, in case you do have it
<hangthedj> zero1, if wacom is not on your system, it won't work cause its not there.
<zero1> i don't have a stylus or eraser....
<zero1> hangthedj: yes, but i want it out of my xorg.conf file... how do i edit it please
<zero1> on RPM-based linux, like suse, you can do a simple # and your X will still start... i'm confused with this debian thingy
<hangthedj> ibilic, do you have xserver-xorg-dev installed?
<hangthedj> zero1, just put a # in front of it, that is the comment out for xorg.conf
<hangthedj> i'm not sure but maybe make sure the # is all the way back.
<zero1> hangthedj: yeah i have done that already and X will fail to start the next time
<zero1> tried this many times already without success
<hangthedj> if you open xorg.conf and look at the comments, that is what they use.
<hangthedj> why do you want it gone?
<zero1> hangthedj: hmmmm.. .  this is funny.  it never worked for me.  i have sled 10 on my desktop and i can edit my xorg.conf without fear of it failing to start
<zero1> on my laptop, i fear editing xorg.conf coz doing the slightest to it makes X fail to start...  :D LOlz
<hangthedj> on kubuntu, i can do whatever i want to X and it typically always start, although i don't edit it much.
<zero1> well anyway, my true objective is to have X start faster.  maybe taking out those useless wacom devices in the config file might do something about it... .
<hangthedj> gotcha
<zero1> hangthedj: well this is my first step...   and it failed
<Thomasu> hello some guy who can help me to change language in LinuxMCE
<hangthedj> honestly how fast computers are these days, i don't think a couple lines in xorg.conf are really going to make a difference.
<zero1> hangthedj: suggestions?
<zero1> hangthedj: it won't hurt anyone to try right? :D
<hangthedj> its like in c, 20 years ago you used #define to set constants, but computers are so fast now, nobody really does that they use CONST
<hangthedj> cause it takes 2 to 4 bytes of memory.
<Thomasu> i get this when i tru ti
<ibilic> hangthedj: yes, and I just compiled the code on my collegue's computer, and it works
<Thomasu> i get this when i tru to install language Command 'qt-language-selector --mode install' not found
<hangthedj> Thomasu, sorry, i really don't know anything about LinuxMCE
<zero1> this driver, is certainly slower to start on my laptop --> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Thomasu> what about kubuntu
<zero1> it seems to have trouble finding the correct resolution w/c is 1280x800
<hangthedj> Thomasu, did you try #linuxmce, i know there are only like 6 people there
<hangthedj> zero1, what kind of laptop is it?
<ibilic> hangthedj: sorry, I made a stupid typo, it works now
<zero1> intel  core duo
<hangthedj> ibilic, cool, what package did you need?
<hangthedj> zero1, no i mean the make, like dell?  toshiba?
<hangthedj> lenovo
<zero1> hangthedj: it's a compaq presario
<ibilic> hangthedj: once I installed the xorg-dev package, it worked
<Thomasu> Command 'qt-language-selector --mode install' not found what that this meev
<Thomasu> meen
<hangthedj> !da | Thomasu
<ubotu> Thomasu: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<adi> hey all
<adi> goodmorning
<WaltzingAlong> i installed support for other languages and can get the kde apps to appear in other languages. the language pack for firefox and thunderbird are installed but they remain in english. how can i change them (or all gtk apps) to be the kde default for the current user?
<adi> how it's possible that after automatix install
<adi> can't start automatix neither adept
<adi> ??
<adi> can anyone help
<adi> i can get sudo apt-get update from shell
<WaltzingAlong> adi: general suggestion: do not use automatix
<adi> why??
<WaltzingAlong> adi: how about       sudo aptitude             then find broken packages
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Jucato> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<adi> so better sudo apt-get autoremove automatix
<WaltzingAlong> adi: basically it is a hack to get some things working but without proper precautions
<adi> ok tbut this is general rule under kubunr -kde
<adi> cause I used ubuntu -gnome with automatix
<adi> and never caused probs
<WaltzingAlong> !envy | adi
<ubotu> adi: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<WaltzingAlong> luckily for you
<adi> oh no probs with my ati x1300
<adi> allready installed restricted fglrx from
<adi> ubuntu installation guide wiki
<adi> the thing is to install in easy way some kind of nautilus script from konwueror
<adi> let me make changes on some file like toot
<adi> gui way
<adi> I dont know many shell commands
<WaltzingAlong> adi: the restricted-manager can be used to install fglrx as well
<adi> yes but 8.34
<adi> instead of 8.41 the leatest
<adi> by the way
<adi> any nwes about ati open source driver???
<oshiii-_^> oshi-
<WaltzingAlong> adi: is the car you drive also a 2008 model?
<adi> no car at all man
<WaltzingAlong> adi: of course you are more than welcome to install ati's latest
<adi> ok
<WaltzingAlong> adi: eventually you may find that you prefer letting the ubuntu gods take care of it, then just managing only through the repositories
<adi> any chance that in the fnear future thay will put some drivers on the kernel that recognize my wireless
<adi> card draft 802.11n
<WaltzingAlong> adi: perhaps.
<adi> why can't thay do something laike that
<adi> I mean draft n is the  fastes
<WaltzingAlong> probably already exists
<adi> no no
<adi> no linux kernel recognizes yet
<WaltzingAlong> i see. which versions of linux have you tried?
<adi> they maybe go untill abg
<adi> but non n draft
<adi> are u on kubu or ubu
<adi> ??
<WaltzingAlong> adi: there are wireless 'n' routers using linux, are you proposing that they too do not support 'n'?
<WaltzingAlong> adi: me?  i installed through kubuntu cd but have since installed xfce (xubuntu) and fluxbox as graphic interfaces and desktops
<adi> how is xfce???
<adi> comared with kde and gnome
<WaltzingAlong> feels to me like a lighter/snappier gnome
<WaltzingAlong> adi: i usually switch among xfce, kde, and fluxbox
<adi> the best one to u?
<WaltzingAlong> adi: best one for what? depends on my mood. i use all three. if i needed to use just one on this machine it may be kde as i have used it the most
<adi> I used kde first then chnged to gnome
<adi> to my opinion gnome is the best form my machine
<WaltzingAlong> adi: so if you are interested in trying some others, install xfce or fluxbox or so on
<adi> lighter faster no crashes
<adi> kde is beautifull personillezed and ect
<adi> but i hate when the stupid icon jumps up and dow and no apps starting
<WaltzingAlong> adi: it is possible to disable the notifications or change it to something else
<adi> where??
<adi> in kde.
<WaltzingAlong> :D you just mentioned you liked being able to personalize kde
<melomane> hi, anybody knows a good download mangere? i tries Kget, its speed was really low. i know aria,D4x,wget. but dont know which one is the best
<adi> yes i like it
<adi> personalize it like no windows user can do it
<adi> besides that it's just a joke
<WaltzingAlong> adi: it is called launch feedback
<adi> I would preffer being stable fast and a good level of esthetics
<WaltzingAlong> adi: you would except you install latest ati drivers
<adi> dont understan
<adi> d
<adi> what?
<WaltzingAlong> adi: start kcontrol         then find launch feedback to change from the bouncing icon or disable it altogether
<WaltzingAlong> adi: you argued that you prefer stability yet you install the latest binary drivers from ati
<WaltzingAlong> adi: which seems to conflict with your assertion about preference for stability
<adi> waltzing along it was a pleasure
<adi> have to go...
<adi> see you
<WaltzingAlong> adi: take care
<kubuntu15> hi
<kubuntu15> yes
<sebbar> hi, I found a web site with a divx video I'd like to watch, it requires a plugin which can be downloaded here http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/webplayer/ for windows, is there such thing for linux?
<WaltzingAlong> sebbar: yes you can watch mpeg4 videos (xvid/divx) from the web browser
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Jucato> or kmplayer in konqueror (with the proper engine + codec)
<pillowpants> !xfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pillowpants> !gfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mike> hi guys and gals
<mike> i have a problem
<mike> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087286.msg92487#msg92487
<mike> trying to change wallpaper but don't know how
<mike> anyone here?
<jussi01> mike: 1 moment please
<mike> jussi thanks
<gnomefreak> isnt it in settings?
<gnomefreak> i dont have kde booted atm but it should be in settings
<mike> yes
<mike> the topic in the kubuntu forum (see link above) describes what i want to achieve...
* jussi01 hands over to others, as he has no idea
<mike> sjussie thanks anyway!
<Jucato> mike: I don't think it's possible at all
<mike> jucato: no?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> you can try asking in #kde if you want. but I don't think that it's possible
<mike> hmm i thought as there is this "configure background program"...
<Jucato> if it were, you're a genius for discovering that :)
<mike> seems to be afeature, but may be it's a bug ;)
<Jucato> well it really only works w/ something that draws static images, like kwebdesktop
<Jucato> even kwebdesktop isn't animated or interactive
<mike> oic. i acually never tried it as i don't know the terminal console commands
<Jucato> so I really doubt it
<mike> but can't the command be replaced with kscreensaver or something?
<Jucato> I don't think so. you can ask in #kde if you want to really investiage
<Jucato> investigate
<mike> i'll do that thx for the pointer
<apparle> hi everyone
<apparle> does anyone use OSS drivers
<LeeJunFan> Microsoft becomes the new SCO now eh. Balmer saying Linux users are going to have to pay up for using MS IP. They can't make people pay for their own crap, so they are trying to get in on Linux users.
<ibilic> how do I compile and run in one line from the terminal using g++
<ibilic> if I do g++ bla bla bla | ./output, it runs the previous version
<ibilic> g++ router.cpp graphics.c -o router -lX11 -lm | ./router
<ibilic> but really, I want it to wait until it's finished and then run the compiled file
<ibilic> not run in parallel
<apparle> If i have a source code ( .tar.gz or .tar.bz2) how to make a .deb package
<apparle> how to make packages using source code
<apparle> how to create .deb from source codes
<_4strO> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<_4strO> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<apparle> _4strO: I have a source code in .tar.bz2 how to make a .deb package from it
<_4strO> apparle: sorry i dont know
<apparle> nobody here knows how to make .deb packages from source codes(.tar.bz2 or .tar.gz)
<_4strO> apparle: did you search on internet ?
<TheGateKeeper> apparle: if it source code then you will first need to compile it & make executables & libs, which you can either install directly of make a deb from
<VSpike> apparle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<TheGateKeeper> if you google you will documentation for making a deb
<VSpike> apparle: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<leon_romain> I have used this manual from IBM once
<leon_romain> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<leon_romain> Now I just compile from source when there's no deb
<VSpike> leon_romain: that works as long as you don't want to upgrade something which other things depend on, for example
<leon_romain> VSpike: That is true. I mostly start with a stable system and stick with it. I just install few packages from source. If dependency issuescome up , I'll just recompile the package(s).
<alejandro> hi
<leon_romain> hi
<alejandro> some like gksudo but in kde?
<leon_romain> yes?
<alejandro> what?
<mooper> hi chaps, Im trying to get my samba working properly but its being a bit of a cock
<leon_romain> I have gksudo in kde
<leon_romain> alejandro: what would you like to know?
<apparle> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-restricted-modules-generic i wnt this package for 2.6.20-15 where to get
<nosrednaekim> apparle: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<mooper> http://rafb.net/p/WVYWAg56.html can some kindly chappy cast an ever my samba config and tell me why the [users]  thing is borked
<mooper> ?
<apparle> i donot have net at home and sitting on a public PC with Windows XP. Thats why i am downloading it.
<nosrednaekim> apparle: ah... well thats the package right there.... isin't it?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: no problem i got it
<nosrednaekim> ok
<mooper> Seeker`:http://rafb.net/p/WVYWAg56.html can some kindly chappy cast an eye my samba config and tell me why the [users]  thing is borked. If I try to connect to it from a windows box It brings up the user name and password thing but will allow me no further.
<apparle> Is there a restricted manager in kubuntu
<bazzieb> hi there, what is the difference between KUBUNTU and UBUNTU?
<tmske> bazzieb: kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu gnome as default desktop environment
<bazzieb> thks
<apparle> bazzeib: ubuntu uses Gnome as the desktop, where as kubuntu uses KDE
<apparle> how to install ATI graphic card drivers
<nosrednaekim> apparle: you have o get the restricted manager for fiesty,
<nosrednaekim> apparle: "apt-get install restricted-manager"
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Tell me how to do it offline
<apparle> nosrednaekim: how to download it on the public PC and then install it at home
<nosrednaekim> apparle: I don't know... it has a ton of dependencies. You know, it might be better for you to just download or order the kubuntu DVD.
<Yammeh> Can anyone suggest a better audio player/manager than amarok? It seems to hate me
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: I can't suggest a better one,but I can suggest alternatives
<nosrednaekim> Exaile!
<Yammeh> Is there anything I can do to stop it from crashing on me all the time? I can't seem to get it to play anything
<apparle> Yammeh: What problems are u having
<apparle> yammeh: Can it play mp3???
<Yammeh> Well I've added my music to it's library, but when I try and make a playlist to actually play the song, it just stalls
<apparle> the songs are in which format????
<Yammeh> It played the demo song that came with it, but won't let me get as far as playing one from my collection
<Yammeh> mp3
<apparle> have you installed mp3 support
<Yammeh> It doesn't come with mp3 support by default?
<apparle> Yammeh: have you installed mp3 support
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<Yammeh> lol, it really doesn't come with mp3 support by default?
<apparle> apparle: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: no... because of liscence restrictions.
<Yammeh> wow, ok
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: its because in certain countries (US and Germany) its illegal to play Mp3's unless you paid for a decoder.
<apparle> yammeh : Got it working
<Yammeh> You're kidding? That's insane
<Yammeh> Anyway, yes it works now
<Yammeh> Thanks
<VSpike> How can I make kdm pass the "logverbose" option to xorg?
<VSpike> I found the line ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<VSpike> Can I add it to that?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: any other option to restricted manager
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: nope i'm dead serious....
<apparle> yammeh: You are in which country
<nosrednaekim> apparle: just download the deb "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Yammeh> Uk
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Can you do me a favour
<nosrednaekim> yup
<apparle> nosrenaekim: Tell me the list of dependencies which might be missing on default kubuntu setup for synaptic
<apparle> nosrednaekim: make a download script for restricted manager and mail it to me
<nosrednaekim> apparle: I made a little script that would do that for you on the command line... interested?
<nosrednaekim> apparle: the list of dependencies is pretty big.
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Still send me the list
<nosrednaekim> apparle: ok
<apparle> how to open .mht files in kubuntu
<JuJuBee> I want to make a backup of my home directory so I can move it to a server while I flatten my laptop.  What is the best way to do this?  I was thinking of tar...
<leon_romain> Opera seems able to open *.mht files.
<nosrednaekim> apparle: http://pastebin.ca/731781
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: yeah.... thats what I use
<leon_romain> Renaming it to .html may also work.
<JuJuBee> How do I preserver links and perms?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Can't i make restricted manager use Adept instead of Synaptic
<nosrednaekim> apparle: ah! actually, go into the GUTSY repositories and get "restricted-manager-kde" it works on fiesty too.
<apparle> nosrednaekim: what do u mean by ur user name
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: restricted-manager-kde works in feisty?
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: I used it...
<nosrednaekim> apparle: that would be telling
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: hm, it depends on Ubuntu or it could be used on other distro's?
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: the packages would have to be named the same.
<emilsedgh> hm
<apparle> nosrednaekim: I will give the gutsy restricted manager a try
<apparle> nosrednaekim: tell me the list of dependencies for restricted-manager-kde
<nosrednaekim> apparle: ok
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Do all gutsy packages work in feisty
<apparle> nosrednaekim: how areu sending it
<alejandro> how i can change font used in a programing ide
<alejandro> like bluej
<nosrednaekim> apparle: actually there are no dependencies that you don't already have... you need the restricted-manager though.
<nosrednaekim> apparle: sending what?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: should i download restricted-manager-kde and restricted-manager-core packages only
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. thats good enough.
<apparle> i will try
<alejandro> how to change that horrible fonts in java programs?
<tmske> i tried to install opensuse 10.3 but lost kubuntu in grub, now I almost found it back, I'm able to boot the kernel, but I only get something called busybox and then a prompt with (initramfs)
<apparle> nosrednaekim: I have installed kubuntu and XP on diffrent partitions. If I reinstall XP will it affect GRUB or kubuntu
<apparle>  I have installed kubuntu and XP on diffrent partitions. If I reinstall XP will it affect GRUB or kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> apparle: certainly will... it will erase grub.
<nosrednaekim> !grub | tmske
<ubotu> tmske: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<UserC> i have a small question,.. shouldn't be to hard to answer :P
<nosrednaekim> UserC: you never know :)
<UserC> does kubuntu have any bugs that are not on ubuntu?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Should I prefer GRUB or the one called GRUBdos
<nosrednaekim> UserC: techincally no, because kubuntu and ubuntu are just different package sets from the ubuntu repositories
<nosrednaekim> apparle: what?
<UserC> is there any technically difference? i mean will ubuntu perform tasks better?
<nosrednaekim> UserC: not really.
<UserC> sorry for the idiotic question :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<apparle> nosrednaekim: which one  should i prefer default GRUb or the program called GRUBdos
<nosrednaekim> apparle: where?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: forget it. Tell me how to enable ntfs writing
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nosrednaekim> apparle: this may all be easier of you just got gutsy. which has both that and the restricted-manager-kde
<apparle> nosrednaekim: gutsy means the beta version isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> apparle: its going to be released officially in like 8 days
<apparle> nosrednaekim: The problem is I have to request the CDs as the net i use is slow
<apparle> nosrednaekim: gutsy gibbon 7.10 is the official version right
<nosrednaekim> yeah... and you can pre-order the cds for free from shipit
<apparle> nosrednaekim: i had a lot of problems in enabling sound on fiesty. Is there any improvement in gutsy about sound drivers.(In feisty i am i have to use OSS drivers)
<Yammeh> Can anyone help me with a problem with wine? I've installed Steam and when it loads none of the text is in application. I've tried to uninstall it so I can reinstall it and it doesn't do anything..
<apparle> nosrednaekim: i had a lot of problems in enabling sound on fiesty. Is there any improvement in gutsy about sound drivers.(In feisty i am i have to use OSS drivers)
<nosrednaekim> depends on your hardware, but for me there was
<apparle> does the pentium4 support the 64bit
<Lure> any feisty user around? I would need /usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs file from feisty to be pasted somewhere
<apparle> nosrednaekim: I have the ATI SB450 card
<apparle> nosrednaekim: I have preordered the CDs
<nosrednaekim> Lure: trying to find someone...
<Lure> nosrednaekim: thanks
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Is it the LTS version
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: you around?
<apparle> Bye everyone
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: you around?
<Jucato> Lure: isn't that file found inside a package that you can download from packages.ubuntu.com? or is the contents generated on install?
<nosrednaekim> Lure: is that a kubuntu dependant file? maybe someone in #ubuntu would have it.
<nosrednaekim> a little more active over there.
<Jucato> s/is/are/
<Lure> Jucato: it should be, I thought it woudl be easier to find feisty user ;-)
<Jucato> heheh
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: yes
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=policy-funcs&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Jucato> er nvm...
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: are you running fiesty?
* Lure is lazy and at work ;-)
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: could you do something for our dear developer Lure?  pastebin the contents of this file "/usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs"
<tmske> nosrednaekim: I'll need more help, I read those links and tried some things but I still only get to a prompt with (initramfs)
<nosrednaekim> tmske: well, I can't help ATM,I have to go in like a minute.
<tmske> ok, no problem, thanks anyway
<emilsedgh> Lure: http://phpfi.com/268039
<Lure> emilsedgh, nosrednaekim: thanks a lot!
<emilsedgh> np Lure
<nosrednaekim> No problem ;)
<Yammeh> Can someone suggest to me any reason why wine would not display the text of an application I've installed?
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: #winehq
<emilsedgh> lp} '
<Yammeh> Ah, sweet. Thanks
<JuJuBee> Hmm, I am trying to run firefox but i get  a message telling me it is running already but not responding.  ps aux | grep firefox returns only the grep, no instance of firefox is listed.
<JuJuBee> How do I kill it so the os knows it is dead?
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: thats a common problem with firefox, you have to log out.
<JuJuBee> Did a restart.  still exists.
<JuJuBee> Doing logout now...
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: I think there is a forfox lock file or something.
<JuJuBee> Any idea where?
<nosrednaekim> no clue.
<nosrednaekim> c ya'll gotta get to school
<Lacrymology> azureus is crashing horribly, is there any known issues?
<apparle> are feisty packages supported in gutsy
<bazhang> Lacrymology: ktorrent is having some issues there as well.
<Jucato> apparle: depends. it's best if you use the version for gutsy
<apparle> alright
<JuJuBee> Found the files to remove... ~/.mozilla/firefox/{randomstring}.default/lock & .parentlock
<apparle> if i play a song in amarok and then run kmix it works. But if i start it  directly it crashes?? Help
<martoss> hi there, i have ~/bin in $PATH in my bashrc
<martoss> if i open a console, i can run programs in ~/bin but not from ALT+F2
<kubuntu15> hi
<martoss> on another ubuntu machine, it works as expected
<martoss> any hints where i can look for
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to restart a tar process where it left off if it quit?
<JuJuBee> Will the -N option do that?
<VSpike> How can I make kdm pass the "logverbose" option to xorg?
<genii> VSpike: in /etc/init.d/kdm   uncomment the line #ARG="$ARG -debug 255"
<genii> VSpike: I'm not sure this is for xorhg
<Jucato> genii!!!!
<VSpike> genii: that's interesting - I don't think it is for xorg, but it's interesting anyway, and it would probably be useful to turn it on
<VSpike> genii: thanks
<genii> VSpike: You're welcome. Hope it helps
<genii> VSpike: May be able to pass args to X by adding them to end of line specifying kdm as login manager in file /etc/X11/default-display-manager
* genii passes Jucato a large coffee
<Jucato> tea!!!
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<genii> Darn forgot LOL
* genii prepares Jucato a soothing tea instead
<Jucato> yay!! :)
* genii sips a coffee and enjoys the quiet while it lasts
* hydrogen makes a great deal of noise to make this channel more nomral
* Jucato has ear plugs...
<genii> hydrogen: :)
<VSpike> genii: I have a feeling it can be done in kdmrc
<VSpike> I found the line ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<ToyMan> I could use more nomrality ;-)
<jpatrick> kubuntu's perfection = no questions
<genii> VSpike: Ah, nice find :)
<VSpike> genii: what's confusing me is that kdm calls /usr/bin/X which is undocumented, and is not the same as /usr/bin/Xorg, which is documented.  I'm guessing the former is just a wrapper of some kind, so the args would be the same
<Jucato> jpatrick: what is perfecton? :)
<genii> VSpike: I recall previously when starting a specific wm from commandline, if you passed arguments there they would go to the X server, why i suggested appending them in the /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<hydrogen> X is the actual server
<hydrogen> Xorg is the wrapper I believe
<VSpike> Xorg is much bigger than X
<Jucato> X.org is an implementation of the X Window System (iirc)
<hydrogen>  5357 tty7     SLs+   0:41 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xa
<genii> VSpike: As hydrogen says, X is the actual backend there
<hydrogen> X is the program running
<VSpike> yeah, true
<Jucato> well, whatever, it's X :)
<VSpike> but "man X" gives nothing
<Jucato> try man Xorg
<hydrogen> X -help
<Jucato> Xorg is a specific implementation. another implementation used before was XFree86
<hydrogen> -logverbose [n]         verbose log messages
<VSpike> hydrogen: ahh good call
<hydrogen> is an option for X
<hydrogen> lots of things don't have man pages
<hydrogen> almost everything has help :)
<Jucato> almost :)
<VSpike> I think I tried X --help and it told me to go away so I gave up
<hydrogen> well, yea
<hydrogen> hydrogen -help tells you what you can do with the nearest stick
<hydrogen> but I'm a special case
<genii> Well if you don't get help with --help switch at least it will usually show you all the switches anyhow
* Jucato sings again "man Xorg"....
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> I have a bit of a problem
<tzanger> I set up a dualscreen system
* genii hands tzanger a coffee
<VSpike> Jucato: but that was my exact question - does the info in man Xorg apply to X?
<tzanger> but the display is unreadable now, and I have no idea which file to go in and mangle, since kcontrol's display settings now cause kcontrol to crash
* Jucato sings again "Xorg is an implementation of X"
<VSpike> Jucato: I was assuming so, but was curious to know what the ralationship between the two was
<VSpike> Jucato: exactly
<tzanger> i.e. I can't set the resoution or revert since I can't get in there
<tzanger> and running kcontrol with sudo doesn't show me anything for the display
<hydrogen> Jucato: that odens't mean that the xorg wrapper takes the same commands as the X program
<woddf2> Hello
<VSpike> frickin big wrapper though
<Jucato> I won't/can't argue with a developer, but I understood it differently... :)
<Jucato> but afaik, as far as your system is concerned, Xorg *is* your X program
<woddf2> apt is broken! http://pastebin.com/m4d4aba3b
<genii> tzanger: You may want to try cycling thru resolutions manually with ctrl-alt then - or + from keypad at right (not the ones on top row of regular keyboard)
<tzanger> kcmshell Peripherals/displayconfig is crashing apparently (SIGSEGV)
<woddf2> It refuses to install anything.
<tzanger> genii: hmm I'll give that a shot
<Jucato> tzanger: how about trying to run displayconfig?
<woddf2> I am on Kubuntu 6.06.
<Jucato> !aptfix | woddf2
<ubotu> woddf2: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tzanger> Jucato: crash
<woddf2> No, apt-get, aptitude, and Adept just refuse to install anything because it has trouble uninstalling a package. http://pastebin.com/m4d4aba3b
<Jucato> woddf2: id dyou try the command that the bot gave?
<woddf2> I will try that.
<woddf2> It still does not work.
<woddf2> http://pastebin.com/m7043896f
* hydrogen remembers other people having a similar problem but does not recall the solution
<Admiral_Chicago> what does aptitude install tell you?
<genii> woddf2: Since you are removing it anyhow, why not do: sudo touch /usr/sbin/update-gtk-immodules             then run the remove again
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> *cough* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> try using sudo aptitude remove or whatever you need, that will give you more options
<woddf2> It still does not work.
<genii> Jucato: Wow, yer just leaning on that ! today LOL
<Admiral_Chicago> hiya Jucato!!!1 :)
<Jucato> no wonder my fingers are sore :)
<Admiral_Chicago> woddf2: does it give you more options?
<woddf2> No
<woddf2> http://pastebin.com/m2f74e5ff
<Broc93> Vado...
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<Broc93> Vado...
<Jucato> !it | Broc93
<ubotu> Broc93: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !nickflood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickflood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> woddf2: Since that file has no contents you can: sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/update-gtk-immodules
<Jucato> Broc93: stop changing nicks
<Daisuke_Laptop> meh
<Broc93> Jucato: sorry
<woddf2> It's working!
<Jucato> !it | Broc93
<ubotu> Broc93: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Broc93> I was only doing a etst
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<Broc93> Vado...
<bazhang> just shows the global reach of Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Jucato> duh! I'm from southeast asia. it's *really* global :)
<bazhang> me too; though not originally.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: me too incidently
<Jucato> O.o
<weswh-> looked like some pretty substantial updates this morning
<bazhang> Jucato:  have you done any translation work? I was considering it..
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no you're not. you're speedy :)
<Jucato> bazhang: nope. not even a word :)
<bazhang> ;] 
<Admiral_Chicago> well gotta run to class, see everyone around.
* Jucato has loads of updates every morning..
<Jucato> bye speedy :)
<genii> Have fun :)
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<genii> jhutchins_x: Mornin :)  (or not depending on location)
<dirki> hi
<Yammeh> Hey peeps, I'm following a guide to help me setup kubuntu with all the necessary packages etc and I'm trying to install "w32codecs", but apt-get says that it's not available.. anyone know if there is an alternative to this package?
<ardchoille> !seveas | Yammeh you can find w32codecs here:
<ubotu> Yammeh you can find w32codecs here:: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<Yammeh> Ok thanks, I'll have a look into it
<genii> Heh. i wonder who doesn't know by now Seveas is getting hitched?
<ardchoille> genii: I didn't know until jut now
<ardchoille> s/jut/just/
<genii> Ah, I see now someone removed it in the topic of #kubuntu-offtopic        ...was there for a while
<genii> !falcon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falcon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Heh
<genii> /msg ubotu hi
<genii> bah
<bazhang> genii: the thing about showing pager backgrounds on different desktops (though for gnome) http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<bazhang> don't know if you had seen that or not..
<genii> bazhang: Ah, thanks for remembering. For compiz cube?
<Jucato> weheheh! nice. somethign KDE had for years? :)
<bazhang> genii: I believe so, but as I don't use gnome currently can't test it..sorry
<genii> Jucato: I had asked last night i think about if possible to make compiz cube sides display different wallpaper (preferably corresponding to a workspace on the pager)
<Jucato> aaaah
<genii> Bookmarked
<iwantanelectricc> what are the major differences between kubuntu's KDE and ubuntu's Gnome desktops?  Is one really better than the other?
<Jucato> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Jucato> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all :)
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: morning
<Jucato> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hiyas jpatrick, Jucato
<Yammeh> Anyone know if Miro requires a tv tuner?
<BluesKaj> the latest gutsy updates seem to have made things much more stable ...less app crashes
<BluesKaj> err fewer app crashes
<bazhang> Yammeh: for just viewing stuff on your computer?
<Yammeh> For this "internet tv" thing
<bazhang> Yammeh: no but it does need the non-free flash--gnash doesn't do it.
<apothus> Hi im very new to ubuntu, i can manage to manage directorys etc and i can install things but only following very simple tutorials. At the moment im trying to install DC++ for linux and i am having trouble, can anyone help with this?
<Yammeh> Do you know if it supports many decent channels?
<bazhang> Yammeh: if you want to watch tv through kubuntu, then tv-links.uk is the place to go.
<bazhang> Yammeh: not tv in the traditional sense on miro; it's youtube/google/etc. video, either in its browser, or you can download it.
<Yammeh> Ah, ok
<bazhang> Yammeh: ie either streaming or download. tv-links.uk is real tv.
<bazhang> Yammeh: through firefox or Konqueror.
<apothus> no one has any advice? i followed a tutorial but i think i missed something or i misunderstood some commands
<apothus> #channels
<bazhang> apothus: what is that?
<apothus> what #channels?
<bazhang> dc++
<cw_> hi
<bazhang> hi cw_
<apothus> oh, it stands for Direct Connect, its a program i used on windows to transfer files over a network
<bazhang> apothus: oh ok thanks.
<poison--> !JAVA
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<apothus> its very handy at lans, the tutorial i was following is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<apothus> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<VSpike> X really is a wrapper to Xorg
<VSpike> sudo readlink /proc/$(pidof X | cut -f1 --delimiter=' ')/exe
<nick_merkin> Hello
<nick_merkin> I'd like to report set of bugs in russian localization. Is this channel what I need?
<tarek_> i want to program with gcc but it reports errors that i doesnt know stdlib.h and stdio.h
<tarek_> can someone help?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nick_merkin> thanks.
<apothus> as in it cant find stdlib.h?
<tarek_> apothus:i guess
<apothus> so you had #include <stdio.h>
<Jucato> tarek_: did you install the package "build-essential"?
<tarek_> apothus: exactly
<tarek_> no
<tarek_> didnt
<tarek_> is there anything else i should include in my apt-get install??
<Jucato> please do so, then try again
<tarek_> kk
<Jucato> build-essential should cover the basic necessities
<poison--> anyone using virtualbox?
<apothus> Jucato:  i have been playing with gcc lately, nice simple program that compiles to test.out but im not sure how to run the program
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> what app controls the backlight?
<Ace2016> on a laptop
<bazhang> Ace2016: thinkpad?
<Ace2016> no hp pavillion
<Jucato> apothus: ./test.out (but shouldn't it be a.out?)
<Ace2016> i wish i got the thinkpad, the lcds on the pavilions suck
<apothus> i compiled it to be test, just on the offchance
<bazhang> Ace2016: may not apply but I believe it was fn + high F key (f10, eg)
<apothus> Jucato:  thanks, works a charm :D
<Ace2016> my fuction keys don't work
<bazhang> oh ok
<Ace2016> so i'm giving up on them, they seem to be software driven, so i thought i could talk streight to the app and tell it to increase the backlight
<soa2ii> Hi there... I just tried to install lirc for my Terratec Cinergy T but if I try to 'make' it:
<soa2ii> sudo make
<soa2ii> make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<soa2ii> why?
<Ace2016> did you ./configure or ./autogen.sh
<Ace2016> and its not sudo make
<soa2ii> Ace2016: Yes... there ist an setup.sh wich offers configure
<Ace2016> its ./configure, make and make install isn't it? have a look on the readme file
<scoot> I have a question regarding kubuntu 7.04 and display settings using the latest nvidia drivers, anyone around to answer a couple q's?
<soa2ii> Ace2016:
<soa2ii> config.status: executing depfiles commands
<soa2ii> You will have to use the lirc_serial kernel module.
<soa2ii> Now enter 'make' and 'make install' to compile and install the package.
<soa2ii> /usr/src/lirc-0.8.2$ make
<soa2ii> make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<apothus> so can anyone help me with this install http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378  ???
<BluesKaj> !ask | scoot
<ubotu> scoot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poison--> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Ace2016> apothus: whats wrong? did you follow the instructions?
<apothus> yes, i run the first line which is something along the lines of sudo ...... it asks for the password
<apothus> then i input my admin password and it prompts something about cvs not found
<Ace2016> apothus: well what you have to do is go to your home dir
<apothus> ok
<Ace2016> then make a directory which you will compile in, then cd into that, then run the first command but WITHOUT sudo in front of it
<Ace2016> then just press enter, no password is needed
<Yammeh> How do you get out of the root login on the konsole?
<Ace2016> Yammeh: exit
<Yammeh> Oh, that simple.. thanks
<scoot> 10 4, I have a Nvidia 6600GT and running the nvidia graphics driver. I configure my settings using nvidia-settings (run both with sudo and kdesu), I set my primary display to 1280x1024 (auto refresh), apply, and save to xorg.conf. The problem is, when I reboot...my primary display reverts back to 1024x768. i've tried setting file permissions, enabling root login (i know it's a no no), and plain ole editing the xorg.conf directly. anyone
<BluesKaj> scoot, have you tried configuring your monitor driver ?
<scoot> i assumed that's what the nvidia-settings gui config menu did?
<Ace2016> nope
<apothus> im getting an error sudo: cvs: command? any have an idea what this means
<scoot> also, my secondary lcd uses the settings I saved
<scoot> so point me in the direction of the monitor driver and i'll take a look
<soa2ii> WTF... why is make having no target?!
<Vermux> what;s the difference between running a program from the Run Command and running the same program through the command prompt?
<soa2ii> What is that?
<soa2ii> sed: file ./confstata23563/subs-3.sed line 5: unterminated `s' command
<soa2ii> config.status: creating drivers/Makefile
<BluesKaj> scoot, if the pnp is out of range then it uses the fallback default settings , but if you can setup the monitor driver then your requested settings may work
<apothus> dont worry, got it
<scoot> pnp? sometimes when I shutdown it hangs and says "out of range" on my lcd
<Vermux> who can explain what is the difference between running a program from the Run Command and running the same program through the command prompt?
<BluesKaj> scoot pnp=plug n play=default
<scoot> ok lol, shoulda known that one. Where do I locate what driver is being used for the monitor?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: command prompt?
<BluesKaj> scoot, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/monitor/configure. Find your monitor in the list and "apply" , if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again
<scoot> ok thanks
<tarek_> apothus: thanks mate everything worked out fine
<scoot> BluesKaj: Found what you listed and it seems to have worked. But the refresh rate options in that menu only allowed up to 52Mhz, nvidia will display it at 75Mhz. Is there a workaround for this?
<ardchoille> Not sure if this is on topic or not. If I want to watch internet tv, where do I go and what do I need to install? I have firefox and flash currently.
<bazhang> tv-link.uk
<bazhang> oops tv-links.uk
<stdin> bazhang: ??
<stdin> bazhang: links in pm or -ot please :)
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: yes
<bazhang> stdin: just trying to answer ardchoille's question.
<stdin> bazhang: (just to cover our back sides ;)
<ardchoille> stdin: My fault, sorry
<bazhang> stdin: sorry, I was unaware ;(
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: what is the difference. in the run command  running a program works and in the konsole it doesnt
<scoot> BluesKaj: Nevermind, setting the resolution in that menu kinda made things worse...and now the System Settings/Monitor and Display/ just crashes
<stdin> bazhang: well, now you are :p
<scoot> i'm shooting for a reinstall
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: give me an example
<bazhang> stdin: too true--I won't forget. mea culpa maxima.
<apothus> im thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> scoot, you can try this in the konsole: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,if it will give you the refresh rate option in the tutorial
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: when I run adept_manager from the konsole I get the following :You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because this application needs special administrator (root) privileges. Please run it as root or through kdesu or sudo programs to be able to perform these actions." when I run it from the Run command Im getting the option to enter password and work
<Vermux> with Adept manager.
<BluesKaj> Vermux, yes you need 'permission' to install apps
<Vermux> how do
<Vermux> i get it if Im using Konsole?
<BluesKaj> the same password you use at login
<ardchoille> Vermux: "kdesu adept_manager" works fine in konsole here.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Why does adpet_manager work with root privs whe run from the kmenu and the kmenu entry for it doesn't include "kdesu"?
<elkin> i have a problem
<stdin> ardchoille: because the menu entry has "Run a different user" set, which prefixes it with kdesu
<scoot> thanks agian for the help Blues, bbl..time for work!
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, 'kdesu' is meant for the run command box amd 'sudo' is used for the konsole
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, thanks.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Yes, but we don't use sudo for gui apps, we use kdesu
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> cuz your in a gui in the runcommand box already not a 'shell'
<ardchoille> yeah
<BluesKaj> sudo=konsole=shell
<BluesKaj> kde(su)
<Vermux> BluesKaj: but when I run adept_manager with sudo it woks fine from the konsole
<BluesKaj> yes Vermux, exactly
<Vermux> also kdesu
<Vermux> BluesKaj: so what's the difference?
<BluesKaj> don't run kdesu from the konsole
<stdin> !kdesu | Vermux
<Vermux> why?
<ubotu> Vermux: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ardchoille> !kdesu | Vermux
<ardchoille> Vermux: When running gui apps from konsole, you're supposed to use kdesu, not sudo
<BluesKaj> kde(su)  is meant for running a command in kde like the run command
<Jucato> as it applies to Kubuntu, kdesu is meant to run any GUI app w/ root privs
<BluesKaj> Jucato, to the rescue , thx :)
<Jucato> heh
<ardchoille> Vermux: Are you saying that "kdesu adept_manager" doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> don't think GUI is explained very well tho
<Jucato> GUI = graphical... :)
<Jucato> also known as WIMP
<Vermux> ardchoille: it works
<ardchoille> ok
<Vermux> ardchoille: but is there any difference when running it from the konsole or Run command?
<ardchoille> Vermux: Not that I know of
<Jucato> doesn't matter. as long as you use kdesu and not sudo
<Vermux> so in either option I have to typr kdesu before the command?
<Jucato> yep
<ardchoille> yes
<Vermux> ok
<BluesKaj> still not clear from his question
<BluesKaj> er
<ardchoille> This channel is great, I learn new things everyday
<Vermux> so, why in gra
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: konsole is a virtual terminal or terminal emulator. running something from the alt+f2 "run" basically is the same as running one command in konsole with an exit command following it    like        gimp & exit
<BluesKaj> Vermux, simple rule ..sudo in the konsole , kdesu in the Run Command
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: That's not correct.
<Jucato> tralalalala :)
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: sudo for cli apps, kdesu for gui apps, regardless of alt+f2 or konsole
<Jucato> BluesKaj: he still has to use kdesu in Konsole to run graphical apps
<BluesKaj> oh here we go again
<Jucato> or any app that uses X
<robby> i'm having trouble setting up my divix codec. is it libxvidcore4?
<robby> divx*
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: kdesu <graphical app>       sudo <console app>
<robby> or should i get the official?
<BluesKaj> who runs graphical apps from the konsole requireing permissions ?
<WaltzingAlong> i do
<BluesKaj> why?
<WaltzingAlong> because i can
<BluesKaj> that's not an answer
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: Best reason ever
<WaltzingAlong> what was it?
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude    but          kdesu adept_manager &
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I do. to see error outputs sometimes
<Jucato> to see some info that gets thrown out
<BluesKaj> if you have probs ok, but otherwise why bother?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I do too, I do't even use kmenu anymore.. heck, I don't evenhave kicker visible on my desktop anymore.
<WaltzingAlong> curiosity?
<BluesKaj> ahh , i get it... has to do with "linux chops"  CLI purist stuff
<WaltzingAlong> some of us prefer icons but i have found that most who prefer icons (shortcuts) prefer them on the desktop anyway and then some of us prefer typing things, even if through katapult
<WaltzingAlong> i have not been suggesting that it is for everyone, perhaps just for me!
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: perhaps it could be some of that. however i know some who shy away from strict CLI but prefer starting apps by typing them through katapult
<WaltzingAlong> and i have 10 fingers so typing is faster for me than click, scroll, left left left, click, right, down,
<VSpike> katapult ftw
<BluesKaj> we must remember , a lot of ppl are migrating from windows and if linux is to succeed then using more familiar terms and commands is going to make the transition easier and more permanent.
<CrypTom> Hi, I would like to run a shell script as root (either with suid oder sudo), but I cant get it to work
<CrypTom> with sudo, it always asks for a password, even if NOPASSWD: is specified
<CrypTom> and my rule is the last in the sudoers file
<CrypTom> my last sudoers line looks as follows:    www-data localhost=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/iar_add.sh
<robby> i'm trying to play a video that requires xvid to play. i installed libxvidcore4 package provided by kubuntu and i get a black screen when playing it in Kaffine. any ideas?
<sparrw> if I leave firefox running overnight with gmail open, my machine is mostly nonresponsive when i try to wake it from screensaver in the morning.  any suggestions other than remembering to always close gmail?
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, showing off "linux chops" to newbs is one thing but making commands more complex than need be isn't necessary
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I feel that really depends on the user. when I was introduced to Linux I was made to use the cli for two weeks before getting into the desktop. And it's a good thing too because it taught me a lot of things I probably wouldn't have otherwise learned.
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, most ppl aren't "made" to do what you did
<WaltzingAlong> like using LaTeX for documents rather than a word processing program.
<Jucato> robby: have you installed libxine-extracodecs (or libxine1-ffmpeg)
<Jucato> um guys, getting offtopic here.. some support questions up there
* WaltzingAlong looks for the support questions
<ardchoille> sparrw: I feel it's good to close firefox at night. Firefox has many memory leaks that can slow things down.
<Daisuke_Laptop> sparrw: that's a firefox memory issue (and caused by gmail's regular refreshing) to my knowledge.  your best bet is to close firefox.
<BluesKaj> robby, in the konsole: sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<sparrw> negative on closing firefox.  i do that weekly, at most
<VSpike> sparrw: you could also look at http://www.pthree.org/2007/10/06/iceape/
<BluesKaj> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you should probably do it more often, or live with it being slow.  it has a massive memory leak.
<BluesKaj> wow
<WaltzingAlong> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.7 (feisty), package size 1992 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<ardchoille> sparrw: weekly at most? that might be the problem
<sparrw> never at best
<Daisuke_Laptop> that isn't going to work
<VSpike> It's an endless rouce of irritation that the ctrl+mousewheel to change text size in firefox and konq are in opposite directions
<VSpike> rouce = source
<Daisuke_Laptop> until it's fixed, you're going to have to work around the memory issue, or use a different browser.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i assure you, it will not kill you to restart your browser occasionally
<VSpike> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lukasz_> Witam!! Mam ogulne pytanie dotyczace internetu przez WiFi, to jest moj drugi dzien z Kubuntu iwec prosze o wyrozumialosc. jak skonfigorawac system (ustawieni itp.) azebym mogl sie lonczyc z netem przez WiFi ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<clouder> how can I make my screensavers not span across both monitors but have each monitor running a screensaver (doesn't need to be different screensavers, just not spanning)
<BluesKaj> Konqueror reall works well as a browser ...it takes a bit of patience and getting used to , but definitely worth it.
<VSpike> Daisuke_Laptop: did you guess that or did you know? :)
<lukasz_> thanks ;0
<Daisuke_Laptop> it was a fairly educated guess :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<VSpike> Daisuke_Laptop: it would have been mine too, agreed
<robby> blueskaj ty i'll try that
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've seen enough to have a really good idea what language i'm seeing
<robby> blueskaj wow ty it works
<fay_elf> !nvidia | fay_elf
<BluesKaj> np robby :)
<Yammeh> Hey, is anyone about to try and help me setup my usb speakers to work in kubuntu? They're being recognised when I've plugged them in, I just need to know how to make them default when they're plugged in
<BluesKaj> Yammeh, first in the konsole : sudo asoundconf list
<a2121e> dsa
<Yammeh> The usb speakers are shown as default on there
<BluesKaj> Yammeh, then in the konsole : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<Yammeh> Sweet! Thanks alot
<BluesKaj> Yammeh, do you have more than one soundcard ?
<Yammeh> I have the built in one, and then there's on in the speakers
<BluesKaj> Yammeh, that's a bit unusual .The spkrs usually just have an amplifier.They get their sound input from your built in soundcard, even if they are USB
<apothus> hello all
<drif> BluesKaj: imho you don't need soundcard with usb-speakers
<BluesKaj> drif, interesting
<BluesKaj> drif, how do you direct the sound routing ?
<apothus> i am trying to install libglade2.4.0 i run ./config and when i try "sudo make" i get the error "sudo: make: command not found"
<apothus> can anyone tell me what i may be doing wrong
<Kachna> looks like U don't have makeutils or what was that :-)
<Jucato> apothus: did you install build-essential ?
<drif> BluesKaj: I believe it (speakers) appears as usb-audio device
<apothus> i think i may have but i have done so many wierd things i could have completely over looked it :P
<Jucato> !info libglade2-0
<ubotu> libglade2-0: library to load .glade files at runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.0-3 (feisty), package size 83 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Jucato> apothus: seems like the libglade from the repos is version 2.6
<apothus> sorry "repos"?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're new around here :)
<BluesKaj> thx drif ..good to know ... i have no experience with USB sound setups
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Daisuke_Laptop> that includes libglade (and most of everything else you'll ever need!)
<apothus> yeah, :D kinda new at all this
<Daisuke_Laptop> everyone is at first :)
<Jucato> apothus: repositories/repos = online database/source of packages built and tested for a specific distribution
<Jucato> in this case, Ubuntu's repositories
<apothus> although i am enjoying it (usuall frustrations at times) good when i get something
<Jucato> you don't have to compile everything you need on distros such as Kubuntu
<Jucato> you only need to compile if no packages is available
<drsatyri> hey all
<drsatyri> im new, but i <3 kubuntu
<apothus> ok, yes my overall aim is to install DC++ (still) and from the tutorial it says i need these various packages
<deviance> What program do I use to change the Bootsplash
<Jucato> apothus: then install those packages from the repos if they are there
<Jucato> !usplash | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<WaltzingAlong> !usplash | deviance
<Jucato> :)
<WaltzingAlong> :(
<drsatyri> :|
<WaltzingAlong> -_-
<drsatyri> ha. indifference wins.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<deviance> Anyone who uses Piding mind telling me if I can set IRC up to auto open channels and auto identify?
<drsatyri> i can get pidgen and try it
<drsatyri> if i can type in my password that is
<drsatyri> getting src now
<JuJuBee> Greetings, I need someone that can help me get my ATI controller on my laptop working correctly.
<JuJuBee> I have been trying for 3 days with no luck.
<deviance> ds
<deviance> Hmm
<deviance> TimS
<TimS> Hello
<jari> hi
<jari> any one knows where the server keeps access logs?
<TimS> Nope, sorry
<jari> well I mean kubuntu server
<tolkien> g'day all
<tolkien> is there anyone around?
<stdin> people are here, just being quiet
<fdoving> jari: which server?
<tolkien> lol
<tolkien> that's what I thought
<stdin> jari: I'm guessing you mean /var/log/auth.log
<fdoving> jari: or apache access logs? /var/log/apache2/access.log maybe?
<drsatyri> whats the controller
<jari> fdoving: kubuntu server, my own , v 7.04
<JuJuBee> drsatyri : you mean me (ATI)?
<JuJuBee> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<drsatyri> and youve tried the binary drivers obviously
<fdoving> jari: then they are in /var/log/ divided into different files for different happenings. it's all controlled by either individual apps or /etc/syslog.conf
<JuJuBee> Do you mean the ones from ATI?
<drsatyri> yeah
<JuJuBee> Yes, but not sure if things are messed up enough so even they did not work.
<JuJuBee> I had this working fine under edgy...
<drsatyri> same xorg conf?
<JuJuBee> No, have done fresh install of feisty since then...
<drsatyri> does x start?
<JuJuBee> Unfortunately I did not save my xorg.conf file.  I have learned my lesson.
<JuJuBee> Yes
<drsatyri> so its the resolution/color depth thats distorted
<drsatyri> ?
<JuJuBee> I am set to 1280x800 @ 60Hz
<jari> fdoving: thank you
<drsatyri> lcd display? if so whats the native resolution
<JuJuBee> Nothing distorted on laptop, just that the left 2inches of my desktop not coming through projector...
<JuJuBee> Top and bottom 1/4 inch also
<JuJuBee> I have a widescreen laptop...
<drsatyri> so you have a projector hooked up
<drsatyri> im googling as you speak :)
<drsatyri> what kind of projector is it?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<drsatyri> i probably cant help you but im gonna try
<JuJuBee> Mitsubishi
<JuJuBee> My current working xorg.conf is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572434
<JuJuBee> Last year I was able to clone my desktop.  I eventually want to span so I can do work on my laptop without them seeing what I am doing.
<drsatyri> anyone know if a modeline would be appropriate for this situation?
<drsatyri> from a thread w/ a mitsubishi projector:
<drsatyri> Fortunately, Gusty is going to make xorg configuring MUCH easie
<drsatyri> well thats helpful :P
<drsatyri> sounds like this guy is trying to do something similar: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-541833.html\
<JuJuBee> Using Intel video chipset though...
<drsatyri> yeah i know :/
<drsatyri> even the laptop resolution is the same :P
<drsatyri> i know its asinine but do you know the model of the projector?
<drsatyri> i actually think a modeline will work, we just have to figure out what modeline we'd use
<drsatyri> sounds like a vsync problem
<JuJuBee> Yea, XD205R
<JuJuBee> Weird that I did not need to do that with Edgy...
<drsatyri> well im definitely not an xorg expert
<JuJuBee> Any thoughts as to why I only have 60Hz Refresh now?  I used to have more (up to 85Hz)
<drsatyri> lemme look at that xorg conf again just a sec
<JuJuBee> k
<loic> salut
<loic> hey
<bazhang> hi loic
<loic> how are u ?
<bazhang> do you have a question loic?
<loic> yeah, i'm actually on internet, but when i run Konqueror, he tell me : An error occurred while loading http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org:
<bazhang> loic: it loads fine for me; can you access other sites?
<loic> no...
<JuJuBee> Sounds like dns
<loic> oh
<drsatyri> opendns is nice
<loic> how to check it ?
<drsatyri> lemme get an ip, try pinging it
<drsatyri> 213.95.41.11
<drsatyri> thatll tell if its dns or not
<loic> what shall i do ?
<drsatyri> try pinging the above ip address to see if you can connect w/out dns
<loic> ok
<JuJuBee> Open a terminal/konsole and type ping 213.95.41.11
<loic> i'm doing
<loic> it's ok... :
<loic> PING 213.95.41.11 (213.95.41.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
<loic> 64 bytes from 213.95.41.11: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=50.3 ms
<loic> 64 bytes from 213.95.41.11: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=97.9 ms
<loic> 64 bytes from 213.95.41.11: icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=68.9 ms
<loic> 64 bytes from 213.95.41.11: icmp_seq=4 ttl=49 time=80.3 ms
<drsatyri> so yeah dns
<loic> so ?
<drsatyri> in konsole type "sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf"
<drsatyri> i think its kate i almost said gedit :p
<loic> i'm on KDE
<bazhang> it's kate :] 
<loic> ok ;)
<loic> ok it's open, and now ?
<drsatyri> sry laptop is dying just a sec
<drsatyri> ok now you should see like "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<loic> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<loic> nameserver 0.0.0.0
<drsatyri> change the xxx... to "208.67.222.222"
<drsatyri> thats the address for the opendns name server
<drsatyri> (s)
<drsatyri> save the file, close kate, and open a terminal
<drsatyri> or yknow use the one you already opened
<loic> hum i don't undersand... Do I add something ?
<Anto__> Heya can somone help me install my nvidia drivers, and change my keyboard settings back to swedish__
<drsatyri> well you can either add a another nameserver
<drsatyri> (ie 208.67.222.222)
<drsatyri> or you can replace your existing gateway nameserver (192.168.1.1) with it
<loic> ok
<loic> i will try
<drsatyri> then save the resolv.conf, and close kate
<loic> ok, it is right ?
<loic> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<loic> nameserver 0.0.0.0
<drsatyri> yeah thats fine
<loic> ok
<loic> now, i'm on a new terminal
<drsatyri> hm now lemme see
<drsatyri> i wanna make sure i give you the right advice :)
<loic> And now ? what must i do ?
<drsatyri> try going to the site again
<drsatyri> you might have to restart the networking services
<loic> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<loic> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<loic> :-/
<loic> hum
<drsatyri> lemme make sure thats the right dns
<drsatyri> er address
<loic> whait
<loic> i haven't restart the networking services
<loic> how to do it ?
<drsatyri> well you would normally do so by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<drsatyri> into a terminal
<TimS> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<TimS> !pidgin | TimS
<drsatyri> thats the right opendns address, it should work
<loic> it's ok
<loic> do you want see the answer of the konsole ?
<drsatyri> pl
<drsatyri> plz
<loic> it's ok, do you want see the answer of the konsole ?
<acomaco> anyone know any good games that don't take alot of computer power with Wine? or even linux? =)
<drsatyri> absolutely
<loic> it's so long.... ^
<drsatyri> ehm
<loic> Password:
<loic>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<loic> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 5909
<loic> killed old client process, removed PID file
<loic> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<drsatyri> maybe not then; but you still arent able to connect to google.com?
<bazhang> pastebin?
<Zombine>  Guild Wars works nicely
<drsatyri> :(
<drsatyri> i failed him\
<drsatyri> lol
<drsatyri> sry about that
<drsatyri> ok loic; you still cant find google.com in your browser?
<carwash^> how can i change what soundcard alsa outputs audio to by default?
<drsatyri> from what im seeing kmix would be a good place to start
<BluesKaj> hmmm is there a cli app that records wav files to cd other than "cdrecord" ?... it's old and doesn't regognize my cd drive
<carwash^> I googled some more, the answer was setting up .asoundrc correctly
<drsatyri> ah
<BluesKaj> carwash^, sudo asoundconf list
<BluesKaj> carwash^, then : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<anto_> Can somone help me install my nvidia drivers please
<anto_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carwash^> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> carwash^, thank me if it works for you :)
<ubuntu> gia54
<loic> re
<loic> i was eating ;)
<drsatyri> lol sry
<drsatyri> ok so but you still cant connect to the googles
<loic> no
<loic> but
<loic> i see the favicon googlz
<loic> google
<loic> you know ?
<loic> must i download firefox ?
<drsatyri> nope
<drsatyri> yeah i know what you mean
<loic> yes ?
<drsatyri> try pinging google.com
<loic> oic@loic-desktop:~$ ping google.com
<loic> PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<loic> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=161 ms
<loic> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=138 ms
<drsatyri> so its not dns
<loic> :/
<drsatyri> but when you open a browser it doesnt show
<loic> Hey !!!!!
<anto_> Can somone help me install my nvidia drivers ??
<loic> It's OK !!!!
<drsatyri> awesome
<loic> Firefox work !
<drsatyri> haha thats cool
<drsatyri> what were you browsing with before?
<loic> I don't know why konqueror doesn't fuction...
<drsatyri> oh
<drsatyri> well theres that
<drsatyri> yeah thats weird
<loic> what ?
<roleroz> can i make kubuntu to show on a dual monitor layout desktop 1 on screen 1 and desktop 2 on screen 2
<drsatyri> that konqueror doesnt work but firefox does
<roleroz> ?
<loic> yeah
<Squidy> loic: did you see if a proxy is configured in konqueror?
<loic> Ah ah i'm so happy, it's my first time on Linux :)
<Dr_willis> desktop 1 and 2? hmm.. wellwith my 2 monitors - i have one 'wide' desktop - thats spaning both monitors.
<loic> i can see in the configuration :
<loic> connec to the internet directly
<loic> connect*
<roleroz> Dr_willis: did that, but want to run programs on fullscreen mode on one of the monitors, and to have two diferent resolution monitors
<Squidy> yeah.. it's weird..
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I can set apps to be fullscreen. and they fullscreen to whatever monitor they are on.
<Dr_willis> and i have different res's on both my lcd's
<Dr_willis> and the tv. :)
<Dr_willis> of course when switching desktops - that can confuse things a bit.
<loic> Thank you very much drsatyri
<drsatyri> yeah anytime :)
<drsatyri> still confuddling though
<roleroz> Dr_willis: that sounds good, is there any howto do this?
<Dr_willis> roleroz,  i never needed a howto. it just did it :)
<Dr_willis> Using the nvidia drivers/card/ and twinview
<drsatyri> nvidia is pretty cool with open source even if theyll never BE open source :P
<Dr_willis> I keep MythTV fullscreened on  monitor #2 (the tv) and a my normal desktop on #1
<Dr_willis> a few apps are brain dead and dont do it properly.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: sounds like a nice setup
<roleroz> Dr_willis: will check that, thanks
<drsatyri> mythtv thats the one that works with xbmc isnt it
<Dr_willis> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Dr_willis> no idea what xbmc is :)
<drsatyri> oh sry xbox media center
<drsatyri> homebrew original xbox software
<Dr_willis> never t5ried it. I got 2 xbox's  - but they are in the closet. :0
<Dr_willis> I got spare pc's for my MythTV clients.
<drsatyri> aw thats a shame you can do it with a thumbdrive and a copy of splinter cell :P
<drsatyri> you could even put ubuntu on them :)
<Squidy> Dr_willis: i've got that configurations too... i use a lcd (1440x900) on screen #1 and TV (800x600) on screen #2.. my girlfriend watches a filme on the tv while i work in computer at the same time.. awesome.. :D
<Dr_willis> why bother. :) i got spare pc's that i can do that with.
<drsatyri> well those xboxs are practically spare pcs
<drsatyri> :P
<Dr_willis> geexbox + pc = upnp client.
<Dr_willis> broken laptop = portable media player
<drsatyri> lol yep
<Dr_willis> I set up GeeXbox first on my laptop. theninstalled ubuntu, so i got geexbox and ubuntu both on it. I can fast-boot to geexbox to watch videos.
<Dr_willis> or boot to ubuntu to do work
<drsatyri> do you capture mpeg on any of your systems?
<Dr_willis> the mythtv box has a pvr150 hauppage
<drsatyri> :o
<Dr_willis> not sure what its capturing. :)
<drsatyri> those are nice though
<roleroz> Dr_willis: is there anything like twinview for ATI cards?
<Dr_willis> i gotta watch the shows im recording.
<drsatyri> thats what they suggest on the mythtv site i believe
<Dr_willis> roleroz,  ati has their own 'thang' i forget what its called.
<Yammeh> Can you not type simple arithmetic into the konsole and get answers?
<Dr_willis> Yammeh,  huh? try alt-space :) katapult has that feature
<Dr_willis> theres command line calculators also.
<Dr_willis> !info bc
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-20ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 65 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis :D
<drsatyri> thats crazy i never used katapult
<Minataku> Can't wait to add some GOOD 68k machines to my collection (Amigas instead of Macs) XD
<Minataku> I just very recently added PPC, PA-RISC and Alpha :D
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh.. well as of Today.. daimlerchrysler is on Strike.
<Dr_willis> i got 2 packed and almost ready to ship. gotta fit in some more bits.
<drsatyri> :o
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you want referance books also?
<Minataku> Nah, too heavy
<Minataku> Plus all that is on the net anyway
<xevious> so I idle in here overnight and someone's trying to hack me.
<drsatyri> :(
<drsatyri> he did it.
<xevious> 59.165.237.40, 124.138.171.132, 61.146.178.15
<drsatyri> whatd they try to do?
<xevious> log in by ssh
<drsatyri> and how (un)successful were they
<Casey> hide your ip then
<xevious> using users: staff, sales, recruit, alias, unknown
<xevious> Casey: how?
<Minataku> Haha
<xevious> also admin
<Dr_willis> there are tools that can detect such attempts and block based on ip automaticially
<Casey> #freenode ask a staff member for a cloak
<drsatyri> :o
<Casey> Casey is i=Casey@unaffiliated/casey * Casey
<Minataku> "staff" is a Unix _group_
<xevious> Casey: thanks
<Minataku> It's the Unix equivalent of Linux's "users"
<Dr_willis> install a honeypot :)
<BluesKaj> Minataku, is there any other cli app besides cdrecord that will record audio?
<Minataku> Yeah, offer up some malware and call it "HOT XXX AND SOFTWARE CRACKS PLUS MUCH MUCH MORE.EXE"
<Minataku> It's guaranteed to get grabbed
<Minataku> lol
<drsatyri> you forgot warez
<Minataku> Then make it display goatse when it's run
<Minataku> And play a very loud, annoying sound
<Minataku> Bonus if it locks up the computer
<drsatyri> something by metallica
<drsatyri> thats ALWAYS annoying
<Minataku> What can they do? They logged in illegally and took the file without permission.
<drsatyri> legally you could kill them
<Minataku> I say at that point, you're within the law to embarass the crap out of them
<drsatyri> i mean illegally
<Minataku> >:P
<Minataku> Nah, you don't want to damage anything in return
<Minataku> Since you'd probably still get in trouble for that
<drsatyri> people should go to jail for goatse.
<Minataku> But a harmless prank isn't gonna damage anything
<Minataku> See, that's why you use it in situations like this
<Minataku> Though I'm sure most people like that are immune
<Minataku> I'm joking of course, though a honeypot set up to waste their time is fine
<Minataku> Any of that other stuff I don't actually recommend or condone
<drsatyri> anyone see that cover of time magazine about the WTC that looked like goatse?
<cloakable> o.o
<Minataku> Imagine, a honeypot set up to resemble a 6th Edition Unix machine
<Minataku> lol
<BluesKaj> is there any other cli app besides cdrecord that will record audio...cdrecord seems old and clunky for my cdrom
<Minataku> cdrecord _should_ have been long abandoned
<BluesKaj> tovid rocks for video/dvd ..wondering if there's an audio equivalent
<BluesKaj> <-- bit of an audio purist , I avoid compressed audio as much as possible lossless like flac etc and wav are my favs
<Minataku> Bah
<xevious> BluesKaj: i have my whole CD collection in flac. it's over 600 gigs
<xevious> and yes, i actually own them all
<Minataku> "audiophile" is typically synonymous with "loser"
<BluesKaj> cool xevious
<Dr_willis> "drinkophile" = alcoholic. :)
<Minataku> People who've convinced themselves that they need $500 headphones when $20 ones are just as good
<xevious> i have 500 dollar headphones
<xevious> :D
<Minataku> Noise cancelling headphones? Just turn up the volume.
<xevious> i also have 25,000 of recording equipment
<jpatrick> xevious: boy, did you get ripped off
<Minataku> I just saved you $300
<Minataku> lol
<xevious> Minataku: uh, the idea is you dont have to turn up the volume to enjoy it, thus saving your ears
<xevious> while i understand the idiocy of most audiophiles, i also like to have functioning ears
<Minataku> Music is meant to be played fairly loud
<xevious> i like it around 83db
<Minataku> Even at safe volumes, external noise is typically a non-issue
<xevious> which is the point that our ears are actually the most sensitive
<Minataku> Unless it's REALLY loud
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xevious> beyond 85db, our ears naturally attenuate sounds
<xevious> sorry
<Minataku> Nobody is asking for help
<Minataku> Except BluesKaj, whom we were talking to
<Minataku> blizzzek: You didn't mind, right?
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> BluesKaj:
<Minataku> Anyway, what did I use
<blizzzek> Minataku: ;)
<Minataku> I think I used cdda2mp3
<Minataku> There's also 2ogg and 2wav
<BluesKaj> well, guys I've been in the audio business and mp3 doesn't cut it for me , if you want to be critical of that then fine ...live with your flangy crappy sounding "tunes" ...it's just disposable product to most ppl these days anyway .. I have a very ordinairy consumer sound system that still sounds quite good and mp3 stuff sounds like crap on , but to each his own.
<BluesKaj> 2wav sounds promising
<Minataku> I like chipmusic
<Minataku> Just run code on a synth chip
<Minataku> That's good enough for me :D
<Minataku> Sometimes better :D
<Minataku> Mmmm... ESS Reorder tone... I don't know why I like that so much
<anto_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<anto_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<anto_> Sorry about the spamm but could somone explain how to fix that_
<Minataku> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> >:|
<Minataku> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<anto_> i have already tried
<adz21c> anto_: what you tried to fix it up to now?
<kaminix> I just got my hands on some audiofiles in the Shorten (.shn) file format, how would I convert these to flac? Metadata is not neccesery.
<esperegu> saluton
<esperegu> how can I prevent that the interface loses it's settings when unplugging the networkcable??
<anto> Geezuz can somone help me fix my glx problem?
<esperegu> (I want it to use the static IP I set instead of using dhcp when I replug the cable)
<frederic_> salut
<anto> Can somone explain why Glx is not loading at startup here is my xorg log http://pastebin.com/m6a7aaab
<adz21c> anto: what have you done to try to fix it up to now?
<adz21c> anto: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<anto> adz21c: i alread did http://pastebin.com/m6a7aaab
<adz21c> thats log, not the config file
<anto> adz21c: ohh i read wrong sorry gimmie 2 seconds
<adz21c> np :-)
<anto> adz21c: http://pastebin.com/m6f2cd0a0
<adz21c> i am assuming you have installed the propriatory nvidia drivers
<adz21c> ?
<anto> yes
<anto> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<anto> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<adz21c> using debs or manally?
<anto> when i try and run glxinfo/glxgears
<anto> debs
<adz21c> ok, which one u install? legacy, normal?
<anto> adz21c: nvidia-glx-new
<adz21c> ok 1 moment
<New2Linux_ZeroBy> Greetings. New linux user here. Could use some help installing.
<adz21c> anto check if this file exists /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<adz21c> New2Linux_ZeroBy: just pose your question and someone will answer if they can :-)
<New2Linux_ZeroBy> Ok. :)
<xevious> sweet. totally cloaked now
<anto> adz21c:
<anto> anto@anto-desktop:~$ locate libglx.so
<anto> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<adz21c> ok, in your xorg.conf, where it says load glx change it to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<New2Linux_ZeroBy> I want to install to an external usb hard drive. Installer recognizes it and lets me choose it. However, when it starts to install it says the drive is in use and needs to be unmounted. How do I unmount the drive?
<anto> adz21c: be right back going to restard kdm
<adz21c> anto: Load "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so" :-) that should hopefully do the trick
<adz21c> ok
<anto> adz21c: same problem
<adz21c> hmmm ok
<adz21c> New2Linux_ZeroBy: is there an icon for it on your desktop? try right clicking it if so and i think theres an unmount option
<anto> adz21c: Be right back going to try somthing
<adz21c> anto: oik
<anto> adz21c:  didn't work :(
<adz21c> same error still?
<anto> Yeah its realy annoying because i can't play my favorit games :(
<adz21c> ok one moment :-)
<adz21c> can u put the log from since the change to ur config in pastebin please
<anto> Oki
<poison--> is there any emulator like daemon tools for kubuntu?
<anto> adz21c: http://pastebin.com/m64448202 brb
<adz21c> poison--: mount /somewhere.iso /somewhere/tomount -o loop look on google for something like that
<poison--> nice
<adz21c> anto: well it seems glx is loading correctly atleast now. does gears atleast start?
<anto> adz21c: any new suggestions?
<anto> a
<anto> nto@anto-desktop:~$ glxgears
<anto> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<anto> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<anto> be back in 2 minutes
<nosrednaekim> anto: do you have an ATI?
<anto> don't leave because i realy need your help
<adz21c> no he is nvidia
<nosrednaekim> oh
<anto> nosrednaekim: Nvidia
<anto> got any suggestions?
<adz21c> according to the xorg log now glx is loading correctly
<anto> adz21c: ill restart my computer instead of just X and hope for the best
<anto> be back in 2 minutes
<adz21c> ok
<adz21c> actually no its not, theres a version mismatch
<adz21c> oh too late
<adz21c> haha
<xevious> yeah that's a nvidia driver problem
<xevious> i had the same thing happen on my first attempt at getting nvidia glx working
<adz21c> yea, i had similar but i was installing manually
<adz21c> i assumed the debs would be sorted
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<anto> adz21c: Somthing weird happend and now i'm on NV drivers going to post the xorg log give me two seconds
<adz21c> ok
<Shadow_mil> whoa! huge kubuntu update?
<anto> adz21c: http://pastebin.com/m7534d083
<xevious> Shadow_mil: the kde update?
<Shadow_mil> ja
<adz21c> anto: anything else of xorg.conf changed? only that line i said?
<anto> ill paste it
<adz21c> ok
<anto> adz21c: http://pastebin.com/m275f4505
<andersin> can someone with enough karma please close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118254, thanks
<adz21c> what happens if u put sudo modprobe nvidia?
<anto> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anto> o.o
<anto> somthing tells me that ain't right
<anto> :>
<adz21c> wheres it say that?
<anto> Sorry for spamm but here
<anto> anto@anto-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<anto> Password:
<anto> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adz21c> hmm
<andersin> anto: is your driver nvidia?
<andersin> the nvidia load script will only load the kernel module, if you use it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anto> andersin: Yes it is
<anto> andersin: How do i tell xorg to load it then ?
<adz21c> you change nv to nvidia
<andersin> in your Section "Device"
<andersin> it needs to say Driver "nvidia"
<tyr> I'm having a slight problem. Perhaps someone would be kind enough to help me. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 fully updated, however whenever I login, KDE restarts. It should be noted that compiz is installed but not running, and compiz did work prior. In addition it appears like a script tries to run and then KDE blows up
<anto> andersin if do that the i wont be able to use this channel because of some stupid error when startup please view the xorg.log
<anto> andersin: http://pastebin.com/m64448202
<xevious> andersin: my mute button gives OSD
<tyr> I created a new account as per someones recommendation from linuxquestions but I get an error when I login to that one. It's unable to load kstartupmanager and stops
<andersin> xevious: I reported it and it is fine now, but I cannot close it
<xevious> andersin: ah. i see
<andersin> anto: I cannot find an error in there
<adz21c> anto: stop X, change xorg.conf, then try modprobe and see what it says, then come back here and tell me and see if that provides more useful info
<anto> Okidoki
<KDEfanboy> how do i tell if kubuntu system is running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<nosrednaekim> KDEfanboy: "uname -a"
<adz21c> KDEfanboy: uname -a
<andersin> xevious: I need to learn launchpad, found the way to close it now, I think
<KDEfanboy> ok what do i look for? im on gutsy
<adz21c> x86_64 means 64bit
<tyr> any ideas anyone? I don't want to be a bother, I just unfortunately have to leave pretty soon
<anto> adz21c: Fatal error: WHILE running nvidia install somthing
<KDEfanboy> ok i'm 386 so need to upgrade to x86_64.. how to do that?
<andersin> anto: try to insmod it
<nosrednaekim> KDEfanboy: you have to reload
<adz21c> KDEfanboy: not sure if u can upgrade
<nosrednaekim> KDEfanboy: and its really not necessary
<anto> andersin: Explain
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with amarok, evertime it gets to the end of my playlist it crashes, anyone know what this problem is and how to fix it?
<KDEfanboy> nosrednaekim: you mean reinstall the entire system right? i dont remember getting a choice when i installed kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> KDEfanboy: you have to get a separate install CD.
<anto> andersin: when i try and do insmod i get "insmod: can't read 'nvidia': No such file or directory"
<xevious> i believe insmod takes a full file name
<KDEfanboy> ok for future reference.. which is it? i think i remember using the dvd.. but im not sure
<zooie> anyone know a trick to keep my sound card set as default, kubuntu seems to read the internel speaker as default, I want only my sound card to be on, any clues appreciated!!
<andersin> anto: wait a moment, I need to find the correct path
<xevious> KDEfanboy: why do you need 64? there's not a major performance increase and it actually makes some things harder to set up. aka: flash is only available in 32bit
<KDEfanboy> think it was x86 dvd.. there is pc intel x86, mac powerpc, and 64-bit amd64... though i have intel c2d
<KDEfanboy> xevious: no i just want to know.. it's always confused me when eventually everything works in 64-bit what i would need ..
<anto> andersin: you will be my hero if you fix this
<KDEfanboy> also since i upgraded to gutsy, only one processor is recognized now.. others apparently had the same problems in the forums.. i need to get that fixed too
<andersin> anto: does /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile contain nvidia.ko?
<andersin> zooie: you need to edit /etc/asound.conf
<andersin> zooie: can you post /proc/asound/cards somewhere?
<zooie> do i do that as root user?
<andersin> you can
<anto> andersin: it dose not even contain the folder volatile
<andersin> otherwise you can edit .asoundrc
<andersin> aha
<andersin> anto: lets try to get it to work the easy way first
<zooie> k ill try it thx much
<andersin> check the alsa faq
<KDEfanboy> is there even a 64-bit version kubuntu for intel cpus? only thing i see o nthe 7.10 download page is for AMD
<andersin> zooie:http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ
<adz21c> KDEfanboy: amd64 one works
<anto> andersin: sounds like a good idea to me
<nosrednaekim> KDEfanboy: Intel uses the AMD instruction set... it works fine
<KDEfanboy> ahhh i see
<andersin> anto:when you changed the xorg.conf and restarted X, it did not work, right?
<waylandbill> it would probably be clearer saying it's x86_64.
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<andersin> anto:lets see if we can figure out why
<xevious> i generally don't use beta operating systems
<anto> andersin: when i changed device to nvidia from nv it didn't work
<andersin> anto:unfortunately I am not sure why not
<andersin> the log you posted seemed to work fine
<anto> thats an old log let me post a new one after i try and load and it didn't work
<anto> be back in a second
<andersin> wait
<andersin> you need to copy the log file
<andersin> otherwise X will overwrite it with the one that works
<andersin> it does not append!
<andersin> zooie: do you have a usb card?
<ScorpKing> "IOError: [Errno 28]  No space left on device." how can i link my /tmp dir to /home/me/tmp ? sudo ln -s /tmp tmp/ wont work.
<andersin> zooie: or is it built in?
<andersin> ScorpKing: you need to remove /tmp first
<andersin> or you can mount a tempfs on top of it
<adi_> hi all
<adi_> can anybody help....?
<ScorpKing> andersin: how do i mount tempfs over it? i don't understand.
<andersin> ScorpKing: dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/me/temp.img count=100 bs=1M
<anto> andersin: http://pastebin.com/m18121755
<adi_> I cant start adept or add/remove programs
<andersin> mkfs.ext2 /home/me/temp.img
<ScorpKing> andersin: ah i see. got it. thanks
<andersin> sudo mount /home/me/temp.img /tmp -o loop
<ScorpKing> ty
<adi_> any command to start adept from shell??
<anto> andersin: the problem is just at the end when its trying to load kernel and fails
<anto> adi_: adept_manager
<KDEfanboy> anyone know what happened to the smp kernel in gutsy?
<clouder> leet console skills by andersin :O  /me jealous
<adi_> yes
<adi_> adept menager
<andersin> anto: it does not load the kernel module!
<adi_> cant start normal way
<andersin> anto: X loads the X11 nvidia driver
<anto> andersin: to be honest that dose not mean much to many 15 year old kids so explain what the problem is.
<andersin> anto: I will try to type faster :-)
<anto> andersin: i doubt its ment to do that so how do i fix it ??
<andersin> what you need to do:
<adi_> thanks anto.
<anto> adi_: No problem :)
<andersin> 1) edit xorg.conf to include nvidia in the drivers section, just like before
<andersin> 2) sudo modprobe nvidia
<andersin> and tell me if that now works
<anto> andersin: modprobe nvidia dose not work, its Says Fatal error: nvidia installing command
<andersin> anto: you have linux-restricted-modules installed, right?
<andersin> I think it is called linux-restricted-modules-generic
<anto> andersin: yes its called so and no it was not installed ?
<andersin> you need that
<anto> installing it now
<ardchoille> apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<anto> ardchoille: apt-get install linux-restrited-modules-generc works just as good
<anto> andersin: should i try and restart with nvidia as device?
<andersin> it should pull that as a dependency
<andersin> no, lets first load the kernel module
<andersin> try sudo modprobe nvidia
<ardchoille> anto: "install" installs it "policy" looks to see if it's installed.
<anto> ardchoille: Ahh ok sorry didn't know
<anto> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andersin> could you post you xorg.conf
<anto> andersin i just changed the device to nvidia without restarting X and now modprobe worked what should i do know?
<adz21c> thats a good sign
<andersin> ok
<andersin> good
<andersin> now try to restart X
<anto> andersin: http://pastebin.com/m132ecea6 is the current conf just after i changed the nvidia device
<anto> andersin: what do you suggest i do know then?
<andersin> restart X
<anto> Okidoki
<xevious> have we checked dmesg to make sure he's using teh correct nvidia driver?
<andersin> that appears in the X log
<andersin> it complains about api mismatch
<xevious> k
<andersin> but that only appears if you restart X after having updated nvidia-glx to a new version
<andersin> so it is pretty rare
<xevious> i just glanced back at my screen and saw the nvidia issue was still at hand, so i thought i'd put in my two cents
<xevious> bbiab - cigarette
<unholyskorn> Can someone help me? I installed Kubuntu 10 on a partition on my hd that has windows xp now windows xp doesnt show up in the grub boot loader...
<gnomefreak> andersin: its due to having installed drivers outside of ubuntu
<andersin> xevious: nvidia kernel was not installed while the X11 module was
<andersin> gnomefreak: true
<gnomefreak> andersin: caused by the restricted-modules that it built still being there
<andersin> gnomefreak: forgot about that
<andersin> unholyskorn: can you post /boot/grub/menu.list in pastebin, please
<unholyskorn> http://pastebin.com/m5d914bf9
<anto> andersin huge error ill post pastebin 2 sec
<andersin> unholyskorn: you see the example at line 39
<andersin> unholyskorn: try to add that at the end
<etienne> Salut ;)
<anto> andersin:http://pastebin.com/m2c9f95c6
<paolo_> hi, is it true that build-essential pkgs are not part of kubuntu 7 while they were present in the previous version?
<andersin> unholyskorn: which partition is windows on?
<unholyskorn> the first one
<unholyskorn> i have Windows | Linux
<olimpico> Please help me, I can't configure my microphone correctly
<anto> andersin: any idea?
<olimpico> I can hear myself when using it, but I can't record anything
<andersin> anto: is the GPU recent?
<olimpico> I selected record on kmix, but still I can't record anything
<anto> GPu??
<unholyskorn> andersin what do i do?
<olimpico> The weirdest thing is that I can hear when I get the MUTE off on the kmix
<adz21c> anto what graphics card you got
<olimpico> Please, could someone help me?
<anto> adz21c: Geforce6600 series
<andersin> anto: is the card recent
<andersin> anto: or is it older
<anto> its notthat old
<andersin> ok
<anto> il ask my father 2seconds
<fawx> hello how do i know whut graphic and sound drivers i need?
<frojnd> how can I install knetowork manager ?? here shows a list of packages that relates knetworkmanager http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=knetworkmanager&version=edgy&arch=i386&page=1&number=50
<Dr_willis> fawx,  install/run the 'restricted-manager' tool is one wqay
<fawx> type that in the quick filter
<[Relic] > is there a new version this month?
<andersin> anto: please post ls -lFa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<andersin> [Relic] : yes
<Dr_willis> gutsy is due out in a fewq days
<unholyskorn> Why can I not sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.list ??????????????/
<Dr_willis> unholyskorn,  perhaps relay some error message?
<andersin> unholyskorn: ksudo kate /boot/grub/menu.list
<adz21c> unholyskorn: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andersin> or do xhost + first
<Dr_willis> its .lst
<[Relic] > .lst
<Dr_willis> for one :)
<genii> I wouldn't say a week and a day is a few days
<Dr_willis> this is when 'tab completion' comes in handy
<anto> anto@anto-desktop:~$ ls -lFa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<anto> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2007-10-10 22:40 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.100.14.19*
<unholyskorn> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<unholyskorn> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<unholyskorn> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<unholyskorn> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<unholyskorn> ## default num
<[Relic] > just trying to figure out when I need to clean out my drive and make my list o installed thingies to reinstall after a clean install  :)
<adz21c> anto: are you trying to use the deb or manual install?
<unholyskorn> wow why did it do that
<anto> adz21c: to be honest i'm not to sure
<xevious> anto: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<adz21c> anto: well it seems both
<Dr_willis> i would guess you select4ed/middleclicked
<xevious> that'll tell you which version you need
<unholyskorn> http://pastebin.com/m5a47687d
<unholyskorn> please tell me why i cant sudo kate or ANYTHING
<Dr_willis> i would guess you select4ed/middleclicked
<Dr_willis> unholyskorn,  try  kate testfile
<Sanne> [Relic] : here are two commands that tell you your installed packages: "dpkg -l" and "dpkg --get-selections"
<anto> adz21c: somehow that dosen't seam like a very good idea witch one do you suggest i use and how do i clean up the otherone then??
<bw__> test
<adz21c> anto: well i would say if u stick to just the deb you should be fine, i doubt the very latest drivers make much different to the 6000 series
<andersin> anto: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<[Relic] > Sanne, sure I have a 3x5 with some sort of command to flush it into a file  so I can make a quick shell install of it  :)
<andersin> anto: it seems that you downloaded the driver from the nvidia website
<anto> andersin: i don't have nvidia-glx installed but nvidia-glx-new do you suggestthat i download nvidia-glx?
<andersin> anto: are you on feisty or gutsy?
<anto> Feisty
<Sanne> [Relic] : 3x5?
<[Relic] > Sanne, small standard note card 3"x5"  :)
<Sanne> [Relic] : ah! :)
<andersin> anto: I have a nvidia card and I use nvidia-glx
<anto> Ok
<andersin> lets give that a try first
<[Relic] > Sanne, much better than huge piles o paper  :)
<Sanne> [Relic] : yes, that's correct :)
<[Relic] > Envy still up to date for installing nvidia drivers?
<fawx> i installed nvidia glx and enabled it then i tried to log back in nd it wouldn't and the screen went black after it started up
<Dr_willis> i would have to say.. avoid envy. :)
<[Relic] > never had a problem with it since I have a really old nvidia card  :)
<andersin> anto: did you ever download from nvidia, or did you only use the ubuntu package manager
<Dr_willis> theres also i belive 3 different nvidia packages.. dependong on how old your card is.
<[Relic] > GF2 mx440  :)
<Dr_willis> !find legacy
<ubotu> Found: kmilo-legacy, legacyhuman-theme, xkb-data-legacy, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-legacy-dev (and 1 others)
<fawx> then last night i had to re format my  drive
<Dr_willis> nvidia-glx-legacy  - for the older cards
<anto> andersin: i did download from nvidiia
<andersin> anto: did you install that one?
<anto> well that is what i did from the start but then it said somthing about nvidia-glx so installed
<andersin> ok
<Dr_willis> for a gf2 - i would think the Nvidia-glx-legacy is the proper package to install.
<ScorpKing> uga: pm?
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> how can i list printer in my system ?
<TrueFX> from commadn line ?
<anto> andersin   what do you suggest i do know?
<ScorpKing> TrueFX: with cups
<andersin> anto: install nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> cups.org has some good docs  on using the command line tools.
<anto> anderin:i already done that
<andersin> ok
<andersin> anto: ls -lFa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<anto> andersin:lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2007-10-10 23:00 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.100.14.19*
<adz21c> i think u need to clean out the manual install first
<andersin> anto: ok, that is still the new version
<andersin> anto: ls -lFa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9*
<anto> andersin; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 768096 2007-06-25 23:31 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9631
<TrueFX> scorpking: is there not any other way to do it ?
<andersin> anto: strings /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/nvidia.ko |grep "nvidia id"
<ScorpKing> TrueFX: i don't think so.
<anto> anto@anto-desktop:~$ strings /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/nvidia.ko | grep "nvidia id"
<anto> strings: '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file
<andersin> really?
<anto> Yes
<andersin> the nvidia module is loaded right
<adz21c> i don't think the debs store it in volatile
<feierfox> will there be KDE 3.5.8 in the final gutsy?
<anto> andersin what do you suggest that i do?
<andersin> anto: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name nvidia.ko
<anto> andersin: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<andersin> anto: strings /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko | grep "nvidia id"
<anto> andersin:nvidia id: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:08:38 PDT 2007
<andersin> ok, so that is the new kernel module that you got from the nvidia installer
<andersin> anto: is nvidia-glx-new still installed
<andersin> anto: and do apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<andersin> anto: and see if the restricted modules are really installed
<ScorpKing> feierfox: i think it will be 3.5.7.
<anto> Sorry about sapmmbu
<anto> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic:
<anto>   Installed: 2.6.20.5-16.29
<anto>   Candidate: 2.6.20.5-16.29
<anto>   Version table:
<anto>  *** 2.6.20.5-16.29 0
<anto>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Packages
<anto>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages
<anto>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<feierfox> ooooh :/ :(((
<andersin> anto: ok, the same for nvidia-glx, please
<anto> Candidate: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29
<anto>   Version table:
<anto>  *** 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 0
<anto>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Packages
<anto>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages
<anto>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<anto>      1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<anto>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<anto> Andersin iwas thinking of reinstalling my computer tomorrow maybe you could help me from the start ?
<andersin> anto: where is the fun in that :-)
<anto> true :P
<andersin> anto: is there an uninstaller for the driver from nvidia
<anto> no
<waltercool> kubuntu 7.10 comes with kde3.5.7 and 4.0?
<adz21c> i think u can pass a paramater to the installer, but not sure
<andersin> anto: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<andersin> anto: rm /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<ubuntu> hi
<andersin> anto: sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<andersin> anto: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ubuntu> i am brazilian
<ubuntu> do you speak spanish?
<ubuntu> pls] 
<anto> ubuntu there are spanish helpchannels this one is english
<julio> foi mal
<julio> mudei
<julio> sorry
<julio> alguem fala portugues?
<julio> alguem fala brasilereis
<julio> por favor
<andersin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<andersin> anto: so reinstalled ok?
<anto> andersin yeah goingto gotobed i needtobuy a new keyboard to because thisone isjust screwed
<andersin> anto: try to catch me tomorrow
<andersin> anto: should you reinstall, keep the xorg.conf around
<anto> anderssin iwwilltry
<andersin> you only need linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<anto> Only deps?
<anto> Oki
<anto> and what if i getthe kernelissueagain?
<anto> i must go nowi gotschooltomorrow
<anto> thanksfor tryingtohelp
<julio> valeu brigaduuuu
<poison--> julio?
<julio> oi
<poison--> rsrsrs
<poison--> sampa?
<julio> ribeirao preto sp
<julio> e vc?
<poison--> sp
<julio> yesss
<poison--> :D
<julio> ou foi mal.. blz
<poison--> try to keep it in english
<poison--> :D
<julio>  em portugues mesmo que quero..
<poison--> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<poison--> :D
<julio> como fao pra traduzir para portugues o meu Kubuntu
<julio> ?
<julio> sou novato em linux e nao sei configurar
<poison--> julio, read the pm
<poison--> and u need to register your nick so u can talk with me in private
<poison--> l8r guys, bb tomorrow
<waltercool> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Dr_willis> All the Spanish I know i Learned on #kubuntu :)
<Dr_willis> and dutch, and german, and greek, and...
<fawx> Dr willis
<fawx> i have the synaptic pkg manager
<fawx> but do i have to get nvidia or can i get a different one
<Dr_willis> hmm..
<Dr_willis>  Not sure what you are asking. The 'nvidia-glx' package you need depends on what video card you have exactly
<Dr_willis> I normally install the 'restricted-manager' tool and 'sudo restricted-manager' and let IT install the packages.
<Dr_willis> !find nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-new-dev, nvidia-glx-legacy (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> the glx-legacy is for older cards. new - would be for the newer cards (not sure what ones count however)
<fawx> how doi know if i have an old card
<fawx> if my comp is old?
<Dr_willis> what IS your card
<Dr_willis> theres a list  on the Nvidia web site that  details what cards use what drivers
<xevious> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<fawx> i don't really know..
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fawx> do i have to open y comp to see whut it is
<fawx> i tied those
<xevious> fawx: use lspci
<fawx> tried8
<Dr_willis> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Dr_willis> mine is -->  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]  (rev a2)
<henrik__> Hey guys, If I want to start a new X session, with like only one program running in it ( not kdm) , how am I supposed to do?
<toti_> niente da fare la scheda audio funziona solo quella della motherboard...per stasera mi accontento...grazie mille del supporto
<fawx> my comp blacked out last time i used nvidia-glx
<xevious> lspci|grep VGA will be more reliable, because teh motherboard could be chock full of nvidia components
<fawx> oh
<Dr_willis> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html shows what cards use what  (legacy/normal/new)
<xevious> mine: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150]  (rev a2)
<xevious> i've pasted that link in here like 8 times in the past 2 hours
<fawx> ok...
<xevious> i dont think anyone noticed
<xevious> fawx: what is yours?
<fawx> umm...
<mr_marvin> if i run "python ~/Desktop/server/stream.py" i get error that file is not found (required by the script), and the file is in same directory?
<Dr_willis> 6150 - use nvidia-glx
<xevious> i have it working, Dr_willis
<fawx> hold on i went to the site but which 1 is mine i can't figure out
<Yammeh> Does konversation not support auto rejoin on kick?
<ScorpKing> Yammeh: yes
<xevious> fawx: open Konsole, and type lspci|grep VGA
<fawx> ok the real question is how do i figure out which card do i have
<fawx> ?
<ScorpKing> it does support it. :)
<xevious> we've told you 17 times
<fawx> sorry
<Dr_willis> fawx,  lspci|grep VGA
<Yammeh> where's the setting, ScorpKing?
<henrik__> anyone got a tip for me about starting a new X session with only one program running in it?
<Dr_willis> henrik__,   depends on the details as to what you are doing exactly
<fawx> rev 03?
<Dr_willis> henrik__,  making a new 'session entry' in the kdm sessions is rather trivial.
<xevious> fawx: what's teh whole line?
<ScorpKing> Yammeh: not sure but it's enabled by default.
<fawx> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<xevious> you dont have nvidia graphics
<Dr_willis> :)
<fawx> lol
<Dr_willis> the old 810.
<Dr_willis> !810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 810 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find 810
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-i810, i810switch
<fawx> 810?
<Dr_willis> 810 is a rather low end video chipset by intel.
<fawx> so go to intel nd find the 810
<henrik__> ok, I want to shut down kdm, and only have one program running, so I optimise the memory-use to that program.
<Dr_willis> fawx,  are you haveing any specific problems with your video card?
<fawx> i don't know if there is one or whut type it is
<Dr_willis> henrik__,  thats even easier.. dont run the kdm or gdm service. make a .xinitrc file for the user. have it launch EXACTLY what you want. and start the X session with 'startx'
<fawx> cuz i'm trying to play a game but it says my drivers aren't up to date
<henrik__> okay, you got a website for me where I lear to write those? :D
<Dr_willis> fawx,  are you having Video Card problems? is somthing not working? what Game is this?
<henrik__> learn*
<fawx> Maplestory
<henrik__> dont want to trouble you about that ;)
<Dr_willis> henrik__,  its a simple script.
<Dr_willis> henrik__,  example .xinitrc  2 lines... xterm &    exec jwm
<henrik__> okay, i'm rather new to this, but I'll have a go :)
<Dr_willis> assuming ya got jwm installed
<fawx> the game guard part says my drivers aren't up to date
<Dr_willis> startx then reads the .xinitrc and starts up X using it as what to run
<Dr_willis> 'startkde' would launch the full kde session,  jwm starts the mini jwm window manager.. ect...
<ubuntu> yahoo.com
<Dr_willis> USE & at the end of lines except the last one.
<Dr_willis> maplestory - heh - they advertise that like crazy
<xevious> fawx: can you give me a link to that game's web site?
<henrik__> can i apt-get jwm ?
<ubuntu> how do i set up ubuntu?
<fawx> yep hold on
<Dr_willis> henrik__,  same as you install anything else.. package manager, or sudo apt-get install Whatever
<knubbe> isnt it possible to alt-tab back and forth between two windows?
<Dr_willis> henrik__,  theres dozens of window managetrs to chose from.
<xevious> knubbe: i just did
<henrik__> thanks a lot for helping me, I'll give it a shot :D
<Dr_willis> jwm is a very light/small one.
<henrik__> perfect :)
<knubbe> xevious: how does it look like?
<ineedhelp> will someone help me write a shell script
<Dr_willis> icewm is nice also, fluxbox, openbox, blackbox ect are others..
<ineedhelp> step by step
<ineedhelp> im really confused and noob to ubuntu
<fawx> http://maplestory.nexon.net/
<knubbe> xevious: when i alt-tab it takes me to the next window immediately
<Dr_willis> fire up an editor.. line 1 #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> like #2  echo "hello world"
<xevious> knubbe: there's a vertically sorted list
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> save, chmod +x the file. run it.
<knubbe> xevious: and the next time i alt-tab it doesnt take me back, it goes to the next one
<ineedhelp> i have a specific thing that i need help with
<ineedhelp> Write a bash shell script, called phonedir.sh that maintains a phone directory in a file called phonedir.txt in the invoking user's home directory. The script takes two or three arguments, with the first argument being the operation the script is supposed to do (notice this first arg starts with a -).
<henrik__> *starting Kedit*
<henrik__> :)
<ubuntu> i know im on the net but how do i download yahoo.com ect.
<Dr_willis> fawx,  thers a linux client for maple story? or are you using wine?
<knubbe> xevious: is it possible to change this behaviour? its quite annoying
<ineedhelp> someone please?
<xevious> fawx: that's a windows game
<xevious> knubbe: hold alt, and press tab repeatedly
<xevious> knubbe: it should keep the window list as you hold alt
<Dr_willis> ineedhelp,  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' has examples of all those features.
<toti_> conoscete un programma kubuntu che mi permetta di vedere i programmi dalla scheda tv?
<ineedhelp> oh really
<ineedhelp> where is this guide?
<Dr_willis> google.com, or install it from the repos
<Dr_willis> !find abs
<ubotu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> never mind i was told this system was better than gates bull shit
<Dr_willis> !find bash-guide
<ubotu> Package/file bash-guide does not exist in feisty
<fawx> i know
<xevious> knubbe: i havent changed the settings, so what i have is the default
<knubbe> xevious: i think compiz screwed up this feature. its really really annoying imo.
<Dr_willis> !info  abs-guide
<ubotu> abs-guide: The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (feisty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<fawx> i don't think there's a linux client i'm using wine
<xevious> knubbe: you're running compiz?
<ubuntu> thanks by
<xevious> knubbe: or were you formerly running it?
<knubbe> xevious: not any more, but its still installed
<xevious> huh
<xevious> knubbe: well i'm not sure how to change it back, sorry
<xevious> knubbe: try #kde
<knubbe> xevious: ok, no problem. i might have to do a fresh install.
<ineedhelp> the guide is confusing
<ineedhelp> grrr
<xevious> knubbe: i doubt that's necessary.
<Dr_willis> wow - maplestoryinstall.exe is going to take an HOUR to download.. :0
<Dr_willis> 240 kb/sec :)
<Dr_willis> 660 mb. gesh
<fawx> yea
<fawx> but it's a good game
<xevious> wine wont run it
<Dr_willis> no idea on that fawx  i doubt if i find out.. :) i aint waiting an hour.
<xevious> www.winehq.org appdb
<xevious> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8356
<knubbe> xevious: my computer is quite screwed up anyway nowadays. ive done quite a lot of experimenting lately.
<Dr_willis> thank you xevious  :)
<knubbe> xevious: running the gutsy beta now ..
<fawx> thx anyway
<xevious> knubbe: daring. :) i avoid beta OSes
<Dr_willis> Using gutsy also. :)
<Dr_willis> i avoid beta OSes like windows.. :)
<knubbe> xevious: well.. only had a major issue once when my wlan stopped working on the 5.10 beta
<xevious> feisty works solid for me
<xevious> i like that
<xevious> in fact, it was pretty frustrating that there werent any snags
<xevious> part of the fun of linux used to be that it took days to get it up and running
<xevious> dinner time
<xevious> bbiaw
<knubbe> i could probably remove my ~/.kde
<loccal_host> d\] 
<localhost> d
<localhost> oops
<savetheWorld> !langauge > ubuntu
* mneptok stares blankly
<savetheWorld> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<localhost> Anyone know when exactly the release candidate is going to be up????
<mneptok> When It's Ready
<knubbe> localhost: have you checked the release schedule?
<mneptok> (tm)
<localhost> yes
<localhost> of course
<localhost> so at midnight?/
<localhost> what time zone...??
<mneptok> there is no set time
<localhost> ya' know
<localhost> oct. 11th right
<localhost> so some time on that day probably...
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: if i install abs-guide where do i find the files?
<Kachna> mmm 2.6.23 final is out?
<knubbe> localhost: new kernel in the repo now and lots of other updates, maybe thats the rc.
<Dr_willis> - /usr/share/doc is where most docs go.. use the package manager tools to see what files are in a package.
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: thanks :D
<Dr_willis> abs guide is also avail online of course :)
<Dr_willis> and theres dozens of other bash guides/programing tutorials out
<Yammeh> Is the default ftp package in kubuntu good? Or is it worth grabbing a different one?
<Dr_willis> theres no default ftp server installed.
<Yarou> hi
<Dr_willis> There are several you can chose from If you want a ftp  server.
<Yammeh> client, not server.. sorry
<Yarou> why is my networking so slow?
<Dr_willis> Most all the file managers can do ftp connections.
<Yarou> i get 3 mb/s, but on Kubuntu, i get 16.0 kb/s
<Yarou> i'm sorry, 16.7 kb/s
<gianluigi_> Ciao
<nosrednaekim> Yarou: when do you get these low speeds?
<Yarou> nosrednaekim: all the time
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Yarou> through apt, konqueror, you name it
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heya
<Dr_willis> !Kasablanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yarou> on Win32, however, it's always 3 mb/s
<Dr_willis> Hay Minataku  - strike is over.
<Dr_willis> Yarou,  its possible that windows is Lieing.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I was gonna say, at the very least, get the three A1200s and the one PSU into the box S3
<Yarou> yeah, lying
<Dr_willis> Ive seen windows give wrong #'s quite a bit :)
<Minataku> *X3
<Yarou> which is why i can download a 30 mb file in 3 seconds
<Yarou> man, they sure had me going
<nosrednaekim> XD
<SheeEttin> Yarou: and you have it configured the same?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  its 2 A500's and a A1200 i think.. Unless im confused..
<Yarou> SheeEttin: yeah
<Minataku> Windows will occasionally quote some time around 847832749 minutes to copy a 1MB file
<Dr_willis> got 2 in one box. and  the 3rd in a 2nd.. fitting in the ps's now.
<Minataku> So it's numerical capacity is quite suspect
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Cool
<Dr_willis> and some floppies.. and  i got a CD32 thats quite rare. :) but the PS is missing on it.
<Minataku> Send
<Dr_willis> its a A500+cd drive + expansion bay. and can use normal PC keborard/mice. :)
<Minataku> em along anyway
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Yeah, send 'em anyway
<SheeEttin> Minataku: Windows is suspect? http://www.michaellarabel.com/index.php?k=blog&i=284
<Minataku> In the meantime, I'll try to learn how to use my keyboard properly >.<
<Dr_willis> You can "parnet" them together even. Or use the serial port to a Unix box and use 'dnet' :)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh. strike is over.. i  may get a chance to actually get them sent now.
<Minataku> Sweet :D
<Minataku> Then I can get them situated and add them to the collection :D
<Dr_willis> Then you can play games on them.
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> That too, of course
<Dr_willis> FirePower  , 2 amigas + null modem serial cable = a blast
<Dr_willis> time for some food here. :) this 'watching the strike news' has wore me out!
<Minataku> lol
<contrast83> Anyone know of an IRC client that allows for split-views?
<Zelut> contrast83: irssi + screen ?
<contrast83> Zelut: will try that out, thanks
<contrast83> Zelut: From my understanding, I'd basically be using multiple instances of irssi for what you're suggesting, right?
<Zelut> contrast83: I believe you can just split the screen and be in two channels at once
<Airforce55555> what a command to kill a program other then killall. i can use killall if you can tell me what firefox is called in killall
<Zelut> contrast83: its been a while since I've done it, but its possible..
<SheeEttin> Airforce55555: killall firefox-bin
<new2ub> I have an interesting question and I think it's suppose to be here since the game is called KBlackBox......how do you play it?  I can't get the file to come up that explains it at all.
<Airforce55555> thanks
<Minataku> Actually, better is... nevermind
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> That's fine enough
<Minataku> I doubt anyone in here will use a Unix where that command takes no arguments and does exactly what it says
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> (In some Unixes, that will literally send the signals to EVERY process)
<SheeEttin> new2ub: KBlackBox appears in my K Menu and the binary is called kblackbox, in my path and probably yours
<Dragnslcr> Just in case you were curious, you can also use "ps aux | grep firefox" to find the pid, then "kill <pid>" to kill the specific process
<Minataku> Dragnslcr: Easier way, if you have psmisc, is to do "kill `pidof firefox-bin`"
<new2ub> SheeEttin, I just want to know how to play the game,....my son is into games and I wanted to show him the many different choices in ubuntu that we didn't have in windoze
<Minataku> Note that the character is the `, which is the unshifted ~
<Minataku> Dr_willis: :3
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> Dragnslcr: :3
<Dragnslcr> True. I'm sure there's a dozen ways to cram it into a signal line of bash
#kubuntu 2007-10-11
<Minataku> Sorry, Dr_willis X3
<SheeEttin> new2ub: Oh, play it. No idea. Use the tagging in Adept to show a list of games and pick out a few good ones.
<Minataku> Well, the psmisc tools are designed for process manipulation
<Minataku> The command "kill" is actually a misnomer
<SheeEttin> He's bound to find one that sounds interesting.
<Minataku> Considering that without arguments, it sends SIGTERM
<Minataku> Which is "clean but abnormal process termination"
<new2ub> SheeEttin, shoot....I just installed all that I thought looked interesting by the title....not much into games myself....he's 10 and loves games on the computer....just figured out how to play battleship and I know he'll love that
<Dragnslcr> Is -9 SIGKILL?
<Minataku> Yes
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember offhand
<new2ub> but when I click on the file to read how to play the game, it says it's not there
<Minataku> SIGTERM IINM is Signal 15
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, sounds about right
<Dragnslcr> It's been a while since I did stuff with signals
<Minataku> SIGKILL one of two signals that can't be caught, blocked or ignored
<Minataku> The kernel basically says to the process "You got signal 9. I'm shuttin' ya down!"
<Minataku> Then does so... hopefully
<Minataku> lol
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> SIGKILL has often been my best friend
<Minataku> Yeah, 99.9% of the time it'll take care of an errant process
<SheeEttin> new2ub: Help > KBlackBox Handbook is unhelpful?
<Minataku> If it's really stuck, though, 9 won't work, and you're stuck
<new2ub> hand book doesn't want to come up
<Dragnslcr> There isn't much that won't die from a sigkill
<Minataku> Zombies never will
<Minataku> But those are usually child process husks
<Minataku> They'll get cleaned up when the parent exits
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I think killing the parent is supposed to clean up zombies
<Minataku> Then there are processes that get completely wedged
<Minataku> If it's stuck really bad, then 9 won't close it
<Yarou> hmm
<Yarou> might be my mirrors
<Minataku> And like I said, once that doesn't work, you're pretty much up crap creek
<SheeEttin> new2ub: try a reinstall in Adept, it got installed fine for me
<Dragnslcr> And that's what the kill button on the front of the case is for
<Minataku> No, that's what Magic SysRq is for
<Minataku> S S S U B
<Yarou> yeah, still slow
<Yarou> no matter what
<Minataku> Sync, Sync, Sync, Unmount, reBoot
<SheeEttin> Not REISUB?
<new2ub> I'll try that
<Minataku> No, you issue those Magic SysRq commands, in that order, with a delay of about 10 sec between them
<Minataku> That's when you get in a situation where you're unable to cleanly shut the machine down
<Minataku> That should sync up the filesystems, unmount then remount them read only, then reboot
<Minataku> If it all goes to plan, you won't have to fsck on reboot because it gets unmounted cleanly
<SheeEttin> fscking my 500 GB drive takes forever >_<
<Minataku> Which also reduces the chance that the fs gets corrupted as a result of uncleanly rebooting to about 0
<Yarou> man, wtf
<Yarou> why is networking so fucked up
<Minataku> Hey
<Minataku> Watch your f*cking language
<Minataku> lol
<Yammeh> Is there a way of making a script to loop through all the files in a folder that aren't .avi and delete them? :|
<Minataku> Seriously, though
<Minataku> There is, yes
<Minataku> But I usually just take a cop out and move them all one directory back
<Yarou> nobody knows how to configure networking properly
<Riddell> Yarou: ls | grep -v avi | xargs rm
<Minataku> Then once I've deleted the unwanted files, I move them back into the directory
<Riddell> Yammeh rather
<Minataku> lol
<Yammeh> holy crap
<Yammeh> I gotta learn those scripts
<Yammeh> Thanks
<SheeEttin> I'd rather use grep -v "\.avi$"
<Yammeh> Too late :D
<Minataku> I'd rather use ls *avi*
<Minataku> Or ls *.avi
<Yarou> alright, since everyone here is either a retard or a 12 year old
<Minataku> Though you have to add -1
<SheeEttin> Yeah.
<Minataku> So it does one file per line and doesn't add information
<SheeEttin> mmm
<SheeEttin> But ls usually does that anyway if it thinks it's being piped or something, doesn't it?
<Dragnslcr> I assume Yarou meant his desk by "here"
<hydrogen> Minataku: that wouldn't help at all
<hydrogen> Minataku: how would listing avi files help with removing non avi files?
<SheeEttin> grep -v prints non-matching lines
<Minataku> Doh
<Minataku> I meant ls --ignore-something="*.avi"
<Minataku> There's a way to delist things with ls
<SheeEttin> But yeah, he didn't use grep...
<Minataku> I've forgotten the switch
<Minataku> Sorry >.<
<kruckmartinc> hi all, just done a fresh install of kubunt, however whenever i try and install something through cmdline it says it can't find the package, and although adept installer shows me all the packages, it won't let me install them - they are simply greyed out, anyone know whats wrong?
<abominius> hi
<mray> i need help in mounting my NAS drive. does anybody have experience?
<matteo> hiall
<matteo> in recent updates konqueror puts some ... in teh username
<matteo> to obfuscate it?
<matteo> myus.....ame@ftp.xxx.org
<hydrogen> yes?
<ScorpKing> it's a shame Yarou left. maybe sudo mii-tool eth0 will show what's wrong. hehe
<DaSkreech> !kasablanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> or even ethtool might be of some use. :)
<ScorpKing> reading - http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html
<hasan_> hi guys
<ScorpKing> hehe. nite guys.
<hasan_> ive got a perl script and i want it to be run another application like kmail
<ScorpKing> ugh
<hasan_> but whenever kmai tries to lunch it it issues a warning message saying operation is not permitted
<ScorpKing> hasan_: use system(apname) for that
<hasan_> ?
<hasan_> how ?
<ScorpKing> just put the line in the script. :)
<hasan_> can u say it more explicitely?
<hasan_> ???
<hasan_> nope
<ScorpKing> system('/sbin/shutdown -h -P -time +1 >> /dev/null&');
<ScorpKing> thats the one i use to shut my server down. :D
<hasan_> for what ?
<hasan_> there is no script
<hasan_> i launch kmail
<hasan_> it should launch the perl script
<hasan_> not the other way
<hasan_> where am i supposed to write your celever code ?
<ScorpKing> lol
<yannacko> salut as tous
<ScorpKing> so you want to launch kmail from a perl script?
<hasan_> nope
<hasan_> i want kmail to launch that script
<hasan_> it tries to launch it
<hasan_> but there is a warning saying operation is not permitted
<hasan_> precommand exited with code 1
<ScorpKing> then i don't know. hehe :P
<hasan_> operation is not permitted
<hasan_> is it realted with group and other thing ?
<ScorpKing> how do you launch the script with kmail?
<Dragnslcr> I didn't even know KMail could run scripts
<ScorpKing> me neither. lol
<Linus2> Is there a way to / How do you configure Kintact to automatic trash unwanted email messages?
<timUR>  How do i install and Enable Accelaration of Ubuntu legacy Nvidia ???
<timUR> do u have any idea at all ??? whats so ever??
<xevious> timUR: which release of ubuntu?
<timUR> 7.10
<timUR> it downloads regular .... but it say that my Video card needs legacy
<xevious> i use 7.04... i think the restricted drivers installation process changed significantly
<timUR> thats ok...
<timUR> but how do i enable acceleration
<timUR> ???
<DaSkreech> mray: What does the NAS support?
<DaSkreech> !info kasablanca
<timUR> How do i enable acceleration of NV legacy driver ??
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 165 kB, installed size 628 kB
<xevious> timUR: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<timUR> this does not tell me how to do it??
<timUR> are u kidding me?
<xevious> yes it does
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: Does it need to?
<DaSkreech> timUR: #ubuntu+1
<xevious> timUR: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<xevious> timUR: regardless, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xevious> timUR: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html will tell you which driver you need, based on which card you have
<xevious> how many times will i paste that link today?
<xevious> that's at least the 5th
<timUR> The program 'nvidia-xconfig' can be found in the following packages:
<timUR>  * nvidia-xconfig
<timUR>  * nvidia-glx
<timUR>  * nvidia-glx-new
<uga> oh great. When I had an app running just fine under wine, and the app was using proprietary libs, it worked just great. Now that the app uses mozilla stupidity, wine can't run it
<uga> isn't it nice
<uga> gotta love gecko
<timUR> I dont undertand u
<timUR> it give me this message when i type 	dia-xconfig
<timUR> 'nvidia-xconfig' can be found in the following packages:
<timUR>  * nvidia-xconfig
<timUR>  * nvidia-glx
<timUR>  * nvidia-glx-new
<xevious> timUR: are you reading the nvidia binary driver howto?
<timUR> yes
<xevious> timUR: which nvidia card do you have?
<timUR> Geforce 2 mx 400
<timUR> And i am using Ubuntu 7.10
<hasan_> hi guys
<hasan_> how can i add kmail to opening?
<hasan_> i mean it should have an icon next to date icon
<hasan_> im a newbie linux user
<sub[t] rnl> trying to start kmail when you start kde?
<xevious> timUR: u need the 96xx series driver which is in the package nvidia-glx
<hasan_> when i start unix
<hasan_> yep
<hasan_> linux
<hasan_> kbuntu
<timUR> xevious,  I am using 7.10
<sub[t] rnl> add it in your ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<xevious> timUR: yeah i know
<hasan_> what should i add there ?
<timUR> so if i click on Download and enable restirected driver manager it automaticly downloads and isntalls nvidia-glx not legacy that is how it suppous to be?
<hasan_> what file  ?
<hasan_> this is a directroy
<xevious> timUR: your card is supported by nvidia-glx
<timUR> how do u know ?
<timUR> canu give me link?
<xevious> timUR: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<xevious> i gave you that link already
<sub[t] rnl> timUR: cd into your .kde/Autostart directory. Then do ln -s /usr/bin/kmail
<sub[t] rnl> assuming thats where you have your kmail binary
<timUR> The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<timUR> so 1.0.96xx means nvidia-glx ?
<timUR> right?
<xevious> timUR: if you look at the other page i told you to look at, yes
<xevious> "nvidia-glx (which corresponds to the 96xx driver)"
<timUR> sorry what other page?
<xevious> scroll up
<sub[t] rnl> hasan_: that was meant for you, sorry
<timUR> oh i see thank youvery much
<xevious> timUR: you're welcome
<DaSkreech> uga: MMMM gecko
<uga> DaSkreech: xulrunner... does it sound your ears?
<timUR> so in 7.10 i just use restriced driver manager to do that
<uga> DaSkreech: it seems the manufacturer has migrated their code to mozilla libs, and now wine cant' run it
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<DaSkreech> uga: Ah xulrunner is not gecko
<xevious> timUR: i'm fairly sure. yeah. i'm not familiar with 7.10
<uga> DaSkreech: I believe they'll use gecko this time too, though. They had some web based service in the app, running active x controls before
<DaSkreech> uga: upgrade! :)
<uga> mozilla is mentioned more than once in their licenses
<uga> DaSkreech: I guess you mean downgrade to old version? =)
<DaSkreech> xulrunner is still a baby
<hasan_> hi
<hasan_> im back again
<DaSkreech> And It's main focus is Firefox which is a Windows application
<hasan_> i ve restarted
<hasan_> now kmail starts but not in minimized form
<hasan_> i donno how u ccall it
<DaSkreech> so there is probbaly going to be a time period before it works nicely with Linux
<hasan_> but in tasbar near the date and hour
<hasan_> i want it to be there
<hydrogen> the entire mozilla framework and suite is a horrible bloated piece of feces
<hasan_> how can i do that ?
<hasan_> how can i place kmail there?
<uga> DaSkreech: lol, not sure if you understand it... the application is a _windows_ one
<DaSkreech> uga: once it does so though you have a clear path for nice stuff in the future instead of fearing the next update will use some undoumented activeX hack that will take a month to discover and 8 months to reverse engineer test and perfect
<uga> DaSkreech: running under wine. Previously the manufacturer didn't use mozilla, and run just fine under wine
<sub[t] rnl> hasan_: I think there is a setting in kmail to have it display a system tray icon
<DaSkreech> uga: Yes but xulrunner is cross platform
<uga> DaSkreech: now that they "embraced opensource", it sucks =)
<uga> I can't run it ;)
<DaSkreech> uga: and it will get better :)
<hasan_> do u know where it is ?
<DaSkreech> uga: Sure downgrade but the move is still a upgrade
<hydrogen> it won't get better if it uses xulrunner
<uga> hehe
<uga> DaSkreech: btw, I loved this comment [01:50]  <DaSkreech> And It's main focus is Firefox which is a Windows application
<DaSkreech> It is
<uga> you think I should go into #ubuntu or #firefox and paste? ?
<uga> =)
<DaSkreech> Mozilla makes no bones about it
<Chousuke> Firefox is a windows application :(
<Chousuke> It's just a portable one
<uga> hehe
<DaSkreech> It was made for the express purpose of going after IE
<hasan_> ok i ve found it
<DaSkreech> It just happens to be built on a multi OS framework
<hydrogen> it was made as a lightweight alternative to the mozilal suite
<hydrogen> it happened to fail at that goal
<sub[t] rnl> hasan_: settings tab -> apearance -> system tray
<Chousuke> But compared to how it works on Windows, Firefox works like crap on other OSes
<hasan_> do i have to remove this symbolic link from Autostart ?
<hydrogen> so it decided that taking down IE was a bit more attainable
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> everyone should just use opera
<DaSkreech> Over the next few iterations I expect it to be A windows App wth a side project as a safari killer
<sub[t] rnl> remove the link if you don't want it to start right away
<xevious> works fine for me
<DaSkreech> Many years from now they will look at the LInux port
<hydrogen> which is simply the fastest browser extant
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: No it was made as a focused IE kiler
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: incorrect
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: it became that when they realized it would never be lightweight
<DaSkreech> I can go find brendan's blog on the matter
<hydrogen> or you know.. responsive
<xevious> firefox was launched as mozilla trimmed down to just the browser
<xevious> .
<DaSkreech> and thunderbird as just the mail
<DaSkreech> and screw everythign else i know
<DaSkreech>  AmyRose yo!
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> use opera, it will make you happy
<AmyRose> hi
<sub[t] rnl> heya AmyRose
<uga> hydrogen: messy app
<hydrogen> uga: its much smoother than anything I've seen.. the default style is an eyesore however
<hydrogen> thats why there are others out there!
<uga> I mean there's too many tools visible by default
<xevious> is there a virtual package that installs all the basic dev tools?
<uga> easy to get lost
<hydrogen> I have no idea what you are talking about..
<hydrogen> xevious: build-essential
<xevious> there we go
<xevious> thanks
<uga> hydrogen: remove the opera settings and restart
<uga> that's what I'm talking about
<uga> it's like trying to find a needle in a 2x2km wide beach
<uga> hydrogen: btw, opera on x64 isn't too nice yet
<uga> you have to get the statically linked qt, and that won't load your qt styles
<DaSkreech> opera is qt4 right?
<uga> which ... means... you'll get a nice win95-like widget set
<uga> DaSkreech: qt3
<uga> DaSkreech: /usr/lib/opera/9.23-20070809.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<uga> that's from the shared library version
<DaSkreech> k
<uga> not sure if statically linked qt4 apps can use system styles...
<adz21c> i don't believe they can
<newsense07> -
<nosrednaekim> I don't think so..
<sea4ever> Hello, I want to know, how do I set up something to run on startup? Like adding it to the "startup" folder in windows ?
<NickPresta> sea4ever, ~/.kde/Autostart
<saizai> I have a problem... I get the KDE login prompt on boot, but on login, shows just one konsole and the default desktop background (no kicker etc). If I do ctrl-alt-f2, kill that previous kde session and run "startx -- :0" then it logs me in and works. How can I fix/debug this?
<nosrednaekim> sea4ever: get the kcontrol module "autostart"
<nosrednaekim> saizai: you have to change you session from "failsafe" to "KDE"
<nosrednaekim> saizai: in the login manager
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<uga> well, the directory is also configureable, under kcontrol->system administration->paths
<uga> so it's not necessarily under .kde/Autostart
<saizai> nosrednaekim, I think I've tried doing that
<saizai> but will doublecheck
<nosrednaekim> saizai: you've clicked the little "list" button, gone to sessions, and selected KDE?
<saizai> yeah
<nosrednaekim> humm... any error messages on that failsafe screen?
<saizai> nope
<saizai> I can give startup logs, that's about it
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ahh... I can't wait for this month's ATI drivers
<saizai> and the ps faxw output
<nosrednaekim> saizai: try reinstalling KDM
<newsense07> got a computer running kubuntu that was running ok for a while now all of a sudden it runs very sluggish so i reinstalled kubuntu and have the same problem, any suggestions?
<newsense07> bad hdd ?
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: maybe bad RAM.
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: whats the best way to test this ?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: will memtest86 report bad ram ?
<saizai> nosrednaekim, does having just done apt-upgrade with a new KDE version count? :-P
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: the liveCD has a memtest86 on it..
<nosrednaekim> saizai: is that when it started happening?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: 550mhz thinkpad i got wont boot live cd
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: had to use alt cd
<saizai> nosrednaekim, heh, no. started a week or two ago
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: I think the mem-tester is also on the grub boot menu.
<nosrednaekim> saizai: i'd file a bug.
<hdevalence> how do I make gtk apps not look really ugly?
<hdevalence> on my old box I had ubuntu and then installed kde and they looked fine
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: thanks, i think im gonna run it and see what it syas, do you know if the output is pretty straightforward, not a cryptic output kind as  person
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: just a sec
<uga> newsense07: I'm thinking it may be that the cpu heats up?
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: if nothing appears in the errors box, you are good, if stuff does, you have bad memory. let it run for about a half-hour
<uga> newsense07: check if the heatsink is still in place
<newsense07> uga: this 500 is cooling this laptop down if anything lol
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: open kcontrol, go to appearance, GTKthemes, and say "apply kde theme to gtk apps" then restart KDE
<uga> newsense07: uh? what's 500, the refrigerator model no?
<newsense07> uga: hope i dont have to go that far, ibm has sealed this thinkpad up pretty good, tried to open it up once before
<newsense07> uga: lmao
<uga> newsense07: its' the way I ditched my previous motherboard. It's not fun =)
<newsense07> uga: sorry 550mhz
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: But how do I get the GTK apps to look normal, as they would if I were using GNOME?
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: hmm not sure.. but they look great applying the KDE themes to them.
<newsense07> hdevalence: gtk themes ?
<voidus> is there a set of fonts for KDE? standart ones are ugly
<hdevalence> newsense07: where do I get those?
<newsense07> hdevalence: http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/923/
<newsense07> ?
<newsense07> hdevalence: maybe art.gnome.org or google gtk themes
<uga> newsense07: do you see anything under /proc/cpuinfo ?
<uga> stepping or so
<uga> oh wait... uh... 550?
<uga> those didn't know anything about stepping yet ;)
<uga> they just slowed down when hot, iirc
<saizai> ...... I feel so stupid now. It *was* set to failsafe. :-(
<newsense07> 3
<newsense07> uga:stepping 3
<uga> oh
<nosrednaekim> saizai: lol
* saizai sighs
<saizai> srsly the logs should say something about that
<saizai> I kept looking through it trying to figure out wtf was going wrong
<saizai> and couldn't find anything
<saizai> ah well. Thank you for pointing out the obvious, nosrednaekim. :-)
<newsense07> uga: i want to say its a possible hdd problem, but have no evidence to back it up but seems to be slowest when mounting or accessing files
<saizai> now i can actually suspend and not just shut down. :-P
<uga> newsense07: did you check the disk with hdparm?
<newsense07> uga: i could be totally wrong though, im no hardware wirard but i dabble
<uga> dma  enabled?
<newsense07> uga: no sorry, i should though
<Doctor_Nick> how do i upgrade wine to the latest version
<Doctor_Nick> do i have to download the packages myself?
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nosrednaekim> Doctor_Nick: no.. there is a separate repository
<Doctor_Nick> oh
<Doctor_Nick> is that the deal with most bleeding edge updates?
<newsense07> uga: nothing related about dma from hdparm output
<nosrednaekim> Doctor_Nick: yeah.
<Doctor_Nick> will this bone my system when i upgrade to feisty?
<Doctor_Nick> er
<Doctor_Nick> gutsy
<nosrednaekim> Doctor_Nick: no, shouldn't.
<nosrednaekim> Doctor_Nick: diable the repository first though is it makes you feel better
<uga> newsense07: heh, a few  mins back I got shocked when I saw my cpu was running at 1596MHz, according to proc/cpuinfo... I had forgotten about acpi-cpufreq =)
<uga> the cpu is 2.4GHz...
<BluesKaj> uga , running in on-demand mode
<uga> BluesKaj: yup
<uga> newsense07: strange... same happens to me... hdparm used to show something like: using_dma    =  1 (on)
<uga> not on this box
<newsense07> uga: is 3 not good ?
<newsense07> uga: im not sure what the option does exactly
<uga> newsense07: afaik that's a cpu feature, rather than current status
<uga> ie, not the level, but the number of levels
<uga> newsense07: try cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/throttling
<uga> if the cpu allows throttling, you'd better be running at T0
<uga> ie, no throttling (slowing down)
<newsense07> uga:let me check, thanks
<uga> there's some sort of power control on /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/power , but I don't know how it works
<BluesKaj> cpufreq-info , will give the output
<stdin> uga: puts the cpu to sleep for a certain percentage of time
<uga> BluesKaj: no such command here. Maybe I'm missing some acpi tools?
<uga> stdin: ah, thanks
<sea4ever> Erhm, can I make something autostart with an argument?
<BluesKaj> yeah frequtils , I think
<newsense07> uga: got no /proc/acpi/ dir
<sea4ever> Like say konversation --server irc.dal.net blah blah, How would I set that up?
<uga> newsense07: weird. Maybe you disabled acpi on bootup?
<newsense07> uga: 99 bios no acpi support
<uga> ah
<newsense07> uga: err 98 i think even
<uga> oh well... not sure if apm can do similar stuff
<grul> Is there a way (using only the command line interface) to see which packages i have installed using aptitude?
<newsense07> uga: thanks for your help, i think im on the right track now
<BluesKaj> uga,  install cpufrequtils
<uga> BluesKaj: cheers
<newsense07> uga: thanks for your help, i gotta keep digging, i hope its a mem stick or hdd thats bad though
<nosrednaekim> sea4ever: yeah, you can, look at them entry in ~/,kde/Autostart (should be a .desktop)change the command to be the one you want
<uga> uhm... I hope he finds it out too
<stdin> grul: use aptitude with no arguments to get a UI, or just do "dpkg -l"
<grul> stdin, thanks
<sea4ever> There is nothing in the Autostart foler
<sea4ever> folder*
<stdin> sea4ever: so add a link there
<uga> BluesKaj: uhm... this is weird:
<uga> analyzing CPU 3:
<uga>   driver: acpi-cpufreq
<uga>   CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 3
<uga> why on earth would 3 modules need to be changed freq at the same time
<uga> for the first core, it claims just 0 cpus would need to be changed
<uga> for the second, 1 cpu...
<uga> for the 3rd, 2cpus...
<uga> I think it's broken ;)
<uga> BluesKaj: ah, sorry, I understand
<uga> it's the cpu number, not the number of cpus
<uga> ie, itself
<uga> anyway, somebody gotta improve on this output. At 4 cpus it's already a lot of info to read. When 8 core cpus turn up next year, it'll be useless ;)
<Doctor_Nick> cant wait until 80 core cpus
<Doctor_Nick> then my computer will go really fast :P
<uga> I'm pretty sure we'll see 8 next year
<Doctor_Nick> OH WAIT PROGRAMS ARENT REALLY OPTIMIZED FOR MULTI-THREADING
<Doctor_Nick> *curls up in a corner sobbing*
<uga> Doctor_Nick: it helps for developers though =)
<uga> make -j8 ;))
<uga> and some photography apps do nicely on multithreading
<uga> bibble is nice for example
<stdin> with 8 core, you can do "make -j16" actually :)
<uga> 2 builds per core?
<Doctor_Nick> uga: yeah, but most applications simply dont do multithreading and most programmers suck at it :P
<uga> heh
<stdin> yeah, "make" does 2 jobs as standard
<uga> stdin: I thought one had to issue -j2 for that...
<uga> the manpage doesn't mention anything
<stdin> uga: kinda depends, but it's normally 2
<uga> interesting though: "If the -j option is given without an argument, make will not limit the number of jobs that can run  simultaneously." =)
<stdin> autotools can set that too
<uga> stdin: I had to manually specify -j2 for my builds in the past. And actually that can change outputs sometimes
<uga> right now I build at -j4
<uga> and see 4 cpus being used at 99% almost fulltime
<Doctor_Nick> wat
<stdin> uga: when I do "make" I see make run 2 simultaneous jobs
<Doctor_Nick> uga: you mean different checksums for files
<Doctor_Nick> ?
<uga> stdin: uhm, okay
<stdin> !away > lovre`afk
<uga> Doctor_Nick: different error outputs, I believe
<uga> ie, messages given by cmake etc
<lovre`afk> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Doctor_Nick> I could see that
<hdevalence> Ark won't start. When I launch from a terminal it gives me: ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<uga> hdevalence: you could try removing ark's configuration files, just in case: rm .kde/share/config/arkrc
<uga> hdevalence: are you opening it by just typing "ark" or with some parameters?
<hdevalence> uga: just ark
<uga> weird
<hdevalence> removing the configs doesn't help
* genii sips a coffee
<uga> hdevalence: I wonder if any debug info can be seen on kubuntu if run under gdb. Possibly all debug symbols will have been removed...
<uga> you could still try "gdb ark"
<uga> then type in "run"
<uga> and when it crashes, type "bt" to get a backtrace
<uga> hi there genii
<uga> uhm... it's ... argh, late
<uga> gotta go to bed. Gnight guys
<hdevalence> it says No stack.
<uga|away> hdevalence: uhm... no luck =(
<uga|away> hdevalence: heh, before I go, another option is running it under strace/ltrace. it may help if it's having trouble with accessing files
<uga|away> like "strace ark" and see last messages
<xianten> wtf@linux......
<uga|away> gnight now
<hdevalence> k
<superdude2435> yo
<nosrednaekim> hey superdude2435
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<judgen> i get some strange error when using apt-get. it tells me that all fonts fail to write to cache
<Doctor_Nick> bah
<Doctor_Nick> just my luck
<Doctor_Nick> wine 9.46 breaks hl2
<fawx> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<judgen> any help on my font issue?
<DaSkreech> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nosrednaekim> bug #1
<vipul> no sound is coming any help
<vipul> sound card dectected
<nosrednaekim> vipul: switch to alsa in system settings->sound->hardware
<claudemir> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> hi claudemir
<claudemir> I need help with traffic controll p2p
<vipul> if then no sound
<DaSkreech> judgen: What error?
<vipul> where 2 select alsa
<nosrednaekim> vipul: are you in the hardware tab in sound?
<vipul> ya
<nosrednaekim> its the first drop-down menu...select "advanced linux sound architecture" off of there
<vipul> system / preference/sound
<nosrednaekim> its called "audio device"
<vipul> there 2 option 1) HDA nvidia alsa mixer 2) realtek alc861-vd (ossmixer)
<nosrednaekim> vipul: choose the first
<judgen> DaSkreech: i found the error to be that the font folders was newer than that of the version of the system
<judgen> i just did a retouch of the folders, and now it works
<DaSkreech> judgen: read up on man touch
<DaSkreech>  Oh
<DaSkreech>  damn :-) Smart users
<nosrednaekim> lol
<vipul> done & tested but still not working
<nosrednaekim> vipul: put all values in kmix to high...
<nosrednaekim> and unmute.
<Dragnslcr> vipul- you may need to check alsamixer as well, especially if you're using digital output
<vipul> ok thanks i will check it right now gtg
<vipul> bye
<evjunior09> So im not good with GIMP, but im great with photoshop. on this website it shows i can use it with WINE, how do i go about downloading Photoshop?
<stdin> go to adobe.com and get it maybe
<nosrednaekim> evjunior09: unless you have it installed on windows... that would be illegal
<nosrednaekim> stdin: lol
<evjunior09> Well i honestly couldnt care less.
<stdin> evjunior09: well we do care :)
<stdin> or at least I do, and that's all that counts
<nosrednaekim> 1pirate
<nosrednaekim> !pirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !pirating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirating - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jucato> I do care. and as far as channel policy is concerned it matters
<nosrednaekim> ubotu: is so naive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so naive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<evjunior09> What about GIMPshop...is that like, just like Photoshop?
<ScorpKing> thanks nosrednaekim
<evjunior09> because i hate GIMP,
<nosrednaekim> evjunior09: not exactly... but closer
<Jucato> no, it's just the GIMP modified to look/behave like Photoshop
<Jucato> it's still the GIMP
<Jucato> you can try out Krita if you want. Then there's also Pixel (but not in the repos) I think
<evjunior09> So should i even bother downloading it?
<evjunior09> Krita isn't as good as photoshop.
<DaSkreech> Jucato!! My Man
<Jucato> rawr!!! that was annoying!!! :(
<hero> Jucato: what was?
<Jucato> for no reason at all, my X just restarted :(
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: do you have an Nvidia?
<Jucato> yeah
<Les_Caesars> does anybody know how to change the recent history limit on kickoff?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: that happened to my bro yesterday... he lost like 2 hours of work.
<Jucato> I'm on gutsy though..is he too?
<DaSkreech> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Aresilek> hello
<nosrednaekim> is that a new factoid?
<Jucato> nope
<nosrednaekim> hey Aresilek
<stdin> nosrednaekim: it's short for offtopic4offtopic
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> I was wondering.
<DaSkreech> soo we can't talk about sabdfl's life?
<Aresilek> is it possible to connect to a wired network and wireless network at the same time in kubuntu?
<genii> Aresilek: Yes
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. cause that will be offtopic in here :)
<Aresilek> genii: Can you tell me how?
<DaSkreech> I meant in -offtopic
<Aresilek> when i connect to one it disconects the other
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sure. go ahead
<genii> Aresilek: Much depends on the topology of your networks
<Jucato> :)
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek: you can't use knetworkmanager though.
<DaSkreech> yeah Jucato it's offtopic for offtopic
<hero> so is offtopic a big rule here?
<nosrednaekim> hero: no ;)
<hero> k
<genii> hero: Depends how busy
<DaSkreech> hero: no Just oft invoked
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you sure? :)
<hero> anyone watch bionic woman tonight? hehe, j/k
<DaSkreech> that's offtopic :)
* hero laughs
<hero> i'm joking
<nosrednaekim> offtopic for the purpose of offtopic is not looked kindly upon.
<DaSkreech> That's off topic too :)
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<hero> anyone know konversation checks lag?
<dthacker> !joking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> hero: yup.
<hero> it says i have 615 ms lag, but it feels real time
<nosrednaekim> ubotu is like spock..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is like spock.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> see. ubotu has no sense of humor
<hero> and i've had connection problems just with freenode tonight
<Jucato> hero: 615ms = 0.6 secons
<DaSkreech> hero: you notice millisecond lag?
<Aresilek> nosrednaekim: i see... :-S
<ScorpKing> hero: you're lucky. i get 15s sometimes. lol
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek: you have to manually configure it.
<DaSkreech> I've had a fewminutes before
<hero> ok
<hero> so it's freenode
<Aresilek> how else do u connect to networks apart from knet...?
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek: from the command line.
<Aresilek> nosrednaekim: is that hard?
<Jucato> hero: you consider half a second a lag to be worried about? O.o
<hero> no, but i noticed it took forever to change nicks and all that
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek:  not really, but setting which one you want to be default and stuff like that can be.
<hero> and join channels
<hero> anyway, i'm here.
<stdin> hero: it does when you first connect because the client has to sync all the channels
<Jucato> hero: I believe that's a different matter altogether.
<hero> stdin: hmm, it works faster with xchat than konversation, then
<hero> yeah...
<stdin> but xchat is ugly
<genii> Aresilek: The main issue is that you can have normally only 1 default gateway so the system always wants to look there first for instance
<Aresilek> genii: i see
<Aresilek> what if i just want to connect to see if i can?
<fawx> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<genii> Aresilek: Whatever adapter currently registers as eth0 becomes the default gateway.so if you wanted to have 1 adapter for internet then a second on an internal lan, best to make eth0 adapter for the internet
<Aresilek> oh ok
<genii> Aresilek: Mostly the command line stuff used for the network adapters are: ifup ifdown and ifconfig   There are also config files in /etc/network
<Aresilek> genii: ok, still sounds significantly harder
<genii> Aresilek: You can read the manpages for these commands to discover how to use them by: man<command>   eg: man ifup    or so
<DaSkreech> can you do passwordless ftp login?
<genii> DaSkreech: I used to do this with proftp but we had fixed IPs for that
<DaSkreech> from the command line
<genii> DaSkreech: You mean from client, do equiv of   ftp://username:password@domain    ?
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> man netrc
<ScorpKing> DaSkreech: just make a script for ftp login.
<DaSkreech> that's what I'm up to
<ScorpKing> hehe
<DaSkreech> but ftp is an interactive program
<DaSkreech> Muwahahaha. power is mine
<ScorpKing> lol
<DaSkreech> getting to that strange point in time
<genii> DaSkreech: ftp switch -i disables interactive prompting
<ScorpKing> can a script authenticate the session and then hand over to bash?
<DaSkreech> Yeah but I still need to tell it what to do to get it to prompt
<DaSkreech> ScorpKing: Yup
<DaSkreech> HEREDOC :)
<ScorpKing> maybe run it from the script then. hehe, i'm no pro
<sjr_> How do I change the resolution of KDM when Kubuntu starts up the 'Kubuntu way'?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: just confirming that there is no GUI way to swap res in kubuntu currently ?
<Jucato> to swap KDM res specifically? no
<sjr_> hmmmmmhmmmm
<Jucato> just the desktop res? displayconfig
<sjr_> So editing X11config
<Jucato> afaik, KDM uses the first resolution  listed in the default depth of xorg.conf
<genii> DaSkreech: You know of ctrl-alt then numpad + and - to cycle resolutions, yes?
<DaSkreech> genii: Not in Gutsy I dont
<Lega> 'ello.
<genii> DaSkreech: I'm in gutsy and just tested this. It works here. Been standard for a while in X
<Lega> I use Amarok for my music, and recently whenever I double-click or press the play button to play a file (or, in this case, start a radio stream) Amarok simply crashes. It locks up, and I have to terminate it. Anyone have any idea as to why this could be? It has been working just fine for me up until now...
<DaSkreech> genii: I know but in gutsy i have no keys
<DaSkreech>  Printscreen Alt+ctrl+ + etc none of it works
<DaSkreech> VT jumping works
<DaSkreech> saved my butt last night :)
<DaSkreech> genii: No clue why
<genii> DaSkreech: Scary
<DaSkreech> Lega: try running it from the command line. It will give you crash output
<DaSkreech> genii: Yeah I'm going to wait for a few more updates to see if anything changes
<Jucato> me on the other hand, have foobar'd any kernel higher than -12 :(
<Lega> DaSkreech: K. Thanks.
<genii> DaSkreech: Well, if it's some keyboard layout mess, you could use the trusty dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to specify something gerically sane like a 105 or such. but of course then you need to set all the other crap too
<DaSkreech> genii: I checked my global KDE keyboard stuff and it's blank
<genii> Jucato: I'm running -14 right now, went from -11. Seems fairly stable
<tule> lega- i've had some weird stuff happen with Amarok too. Especially with streams. I find that I cant drag a Shoutcast stream into the play window then click on it to play, but I can double click on it from the Shoutcast list and it plays fine. go figure..
<DaSkreech> Jucato: -12 messes my system up something annoying
<DaSkreech> Everytime I look at the time it freezes hard
<Jucato> genii: yeah I kinda realized it was just on my desktop. laptop works fine
<DaSkreech> well not everytime
<DaSkreech> but enough to be noticable
<DaSkreech> tule: if you drag it then click it then click it again it works
<DaSkreech> No clue
<Lega> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40228/ <-- That was the... output, I guess? When I ran it in the terminal, but after it crashed it didn't push anything else.
<Lega> I'm guessing it has to do with those last 4 lines. Lines 23-26.
<DaSkreech> you changed your keyboard shortcuts?
<Lega> But I'm still largely a Lin00b, so I have no idea.
<Lega> Mmm, not to my knowledge, no.
<tule> lega- i've not seen that. no clue.
<Lega> Wierd, but next to my play/pause it has the hotkey shortcut as "XF86AudioPause."
<DaSkreech> Lega: random music?
<Lega> It has never said that before.
<Lega> Yeah, random music.
<DaSkreech> Works in other stuff?
<Lega> What works in other stuff, now?
<tule> DaSkreech- you're right on the drag, click once. seems to me that used to crash it. good now.
<DaSkreech> the music. does it work in other players?
<Lega> Mhmm.
<DaSkreech> tule: No clue why it does that
<tule> Lega- i had issues trying to play .mp3s at one time. i believe you need to tell Amarok what types of music it can play in a configuration setting somewhere.
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lega> Well, I'm not trying to play .mp3s at the moment- I'm trying to stream radio. Specifically... Cool-Streams.
<DaSkreech> mp3 :)
<Lega> Is it?
<Lega> Huh.
<DaSkreech> I think so
<Lega> Yep, you would be right.
<Lega> I always thought that most radios used a different format for streaming- turns out I was mistaken. ^^;;
<tule> DaSkreech- yah.. 99% of my stuff is .ogg, but a few ahem.. borrowed tracks are mp3s..
<weswh-> do you guys know where the latest / trusted package of kickoff would be?
<weswh-> and has anyone used it? it looked cool on the new opensuse screenshots...
<NickPresta> weswh-, I use Kickoff. Version 1 from trevino's repo
<weswh-> any idea how up to date that is with what opensuse put out?
<weswh-> and do you like it?
<Scunizi> How do I edit the K menu structure?
<DaSkreech> Scunizi: Right click it
<Scunizi> Too easy :)
<genii> Yes. Then choose "Menu Editor"
<genii> If you want to do it the hard way, see: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Edit_the_Global_KDE_Menu_Items_from_a_console_for_SUSE_Linux
<DaSkreech> Scunizi: Wow Most people complain about it being too round about :)
<genii> Tho it it suse-centric, files are in same spot, etc
<tzanger> Is it possible to get the shell to dump corefiles in a core.### format, where ### is the PID of the app that crashed?
<Scunizi> DaSkreech: naw.. I've been in gnome for the last year and decided to look at the kde interface.. It feels foreign, faster and fun but I find myself not being as productive.
<tzanger> ulimit -c just creates 'core'
<Jucato> genii: it also kinda advocates doing that in a root-owned directory... which shouldn't be if it's user-specific...
<genii> Jucato: Well, he asked :)
<Jucato> and you answered :)
<Jucato> just being Mr. Obvious :)
* genii hands Jucato a beer
<Jucato> hm... at noon... hm... :)
<Jucato> thanks anyway  :)
<genii> Jucato: Ah, OK... 11:30-ishPM here
<Jucato> +12hours :)
<Jucato> (yes I'm living in the future!!
<genii> You martian
<genii> LOL
<Jucato> sorry I'm Jovian :P
<Jucato> anyway.. !ot to myself
<genii> (in FreeBSD if you are installing something dated in future it comments extensively about martians)
<Jucato> aah
<DaSkreech> hi leileilol
* Jucato would have never knonwn
<leileilol> nihao
<DaSkreech> genii: Ha ha I'm a martian :)
<leileilol> kubuntu is cool :D but i'm on xp right now because of my C:\ habits :(
<DaSkreech> http://mba4.org
<DaSkreech> lel
<leileilol> is there a possible way to make D:\, E:\'s and F:\'s in linux so i don't have to type out /mediaTAB/sda3TAB each time?
<DaSkreech> leileilol: Fine as long as you bathe afterwards
<DaSkreech> leileilol: You know you can make CDPATH shortcuts for those
<leileilol> my tablet doesn't seem to be supported under linux, can't have pressure sensitivity
<DaSkreech> So yes :)
<leileilol> and my tv card (ENLTV-FM) is also unsupported
<leileilol> that with the drive thing, those are my only cons  with linux
<leileilol> only cons ever
<leileilol> that doesn't mean linux sucks though. i'm an ati user
<leileilol> i just happen to buy too budget parts :S
<leileilol> of obscure brands
<leileilol> like genius and encore
<genii> DaSkreech: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at mba4.org."
<leileilol> x850gt rocks in latest fglrx
<leileilol> http://openarena.ws/crap/bench2.txt my tests :P
<genii> DaSkreech: However, www.mba4.org works ;)
<DaSkreech> http://www.mba4.org
<DaSkreech> right :)
<DaSkreech> http://www.mba4.org /who.php
<genii> DaSkreech: :)
<hero> !statistics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about statistics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> !openstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openstat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> !spss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> hrm
<DaSkreech> hero: Woah
<DaSkreech> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hero> yeah, i figured you'd tell me that
<hero> good job!
<DaSkreech> We can tolerate three :)
<DaSkreech> Much more than that is really distrating
<DaSkreech> ^c
<hero> so are there any good multiple regression analysis products in repos?
<hero> i did three :)
<sparr> this error in a standard-ish autogen script has me stumped, and is leading to failures.  any insight?  aclocal:configure.in:12: warning: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library
<hero> i do love how enforcing the rules eclipse helping people out :)
* genii thinks about martians
<DaSkreech> genii: Your favourite martian?
<genii> DaSkreech: Since yer the only one I know so far i guess that makes you the one
<Dr_willis> Hot Martian Chicks!
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> I have those too
<DaSkreech> I mean
<DaSkreech> What martians? that's a rumour! they don't exist!
<Dr_willis> thats what the Alantians want you to belive...
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis hands out the tinfoil hats.
<genii> Dr_willis: I want lead foil, the tin doesn't keep enough out
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove tinfoil-hat
<DaSkreech> ERROR: Saftey precaution override needs super root user
<ubunturos> does the apt-archives have a limited size to store downloaded packages? (is there a rule defined?)
<stdin> ubunturos: 500MB I think
<stdin> the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive should define it
<DaSkreech> hero: searched for stats in adept ?
<ubunturos> stdin:ok, I'll check that out
<ubunturos> stdin: ah, thanks. Found it
<ubunturos> when, I use -d option, will dependencies of a package, be downloaded as well?
<ubunturos> (with apt-get)
<stdin> yeah
<scheater6> ubunturos: the dependencies of a package will be downloaded by default apt-get.
<scheater6> no need for an option
<EDGAR> HOLA!
<EDGAR> ESTO SIVE?
<EDGAR> PARECE QUE NO!
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EDGAR> NO ENTIENDO !
<prak> does anyone know when would free ubuntu gutsy cds start shipping?
<stdin> prak: probably after the release
<prak> stdin: typically how long after the release or is it on the website?
<stdin> they'll probably start taking orders on the release day
<Jucato> actually shipit is open now
<Jucato> http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<_aaa> Have toshiba PDA, is it possible to sync with a Linux OS
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, just checked that :p
<ardchoille> prak: You can order free Gutsy cd's from shipit, but they won't ship until Guts final is actually released.
<stdin> *until gutsy's releases and then the CDs get pressed then sent around the world a few times
<Jucato> of course. they can't ship a CD that hasn't been made  yet right? :)
<ardchoille> stdin: Yes, good point
<ardchoille> Jucato: True, but I sat there for a minute wondering if they were shipping the beta cd's
<Jucato> hahah! :)
<Jucato> of course not. they ship RCs :)
* stdin thinks about cashing in on the "special offer"
<ardchoille> stdin: What special offer?
<ardchoille> ShipIt?
<stdin> yeah, the special offer to special people :) for 10 Kubuntu CDs (8 PC Edition, 2 64-bit PC Edition)
<ardchoille> ah
<ardchoille> I ordered two cd's.. one for me, one for the gf.
<prak> thanks, ardchoille
<Smokii> Hum, anyone familiriar with proftpd?
<Smokii> My laptop is behind dyndns, and I'm not quite sure where and how I should inform proftpd of that :p
<Smokii> Now I'm at least getting an error saying it can't determine the ip
<Smokii> - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'justiina' - error: no valid servers configured - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<stdin> use a fqdn
<Smokii> Soz, noob... what do you mean ?:D
<stdin> fully qualified domain name, like a host.domain.com name
<Smokii> Haven't got one... I'm just putting the ftp up for my own use mostly
<Smokii> Well not sure what's fully qualified, but the dyndns domains don't qualify or what ?
<stdin> Smokii: it want to know what IP to bind to, so it needs a host that's either in /etc/hosts or one that can be found from DNS servers
<uga|away> stdin: thanks for warning previously
<uga|away> stdin: I love being kicked for no good reason. So bye.
<Smokii> stdin: in what form does the address need to be in /etc/hosts ?
<Smokii> I've got my justiina.sytes.net under localhost
<stdin> Smokii: not sure, never messed with proftpd, I've just seen similar messages before
<stdin> Smokii: I'm behind a router too, so I always know my IP
<Smokii> Ok, I'll google from here but thanks :)
<Smokii> Yeah :] 
<deejay> someone pm me...im a noob
<stdin> helps if you ask your question
<Broc93> hi all.
* Jucato wonders if this is part of Broc93's testing again...
<deejay> just chillin....can discuss sum technical things
<Broc93> Jucato: no, I've finished my tests lol
<Jucato> as long as they're related to Kubuntu
<deejay> yeah..that's the thing...i don't really have questions to ask...i'm just lookin for sumone to chill with on my ps3
<deejay> privately
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you're in the wrong place
<deejay> cold nuggetz
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is #kubuntu not #ps3  they sound *nothing* alike
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> that would be the place
<robby> this isn't the ps3 channel?
<robby> >.<
<robby> has anyone had any usues with k3b burning a dvd data disc really slowly?
<robby> sometimes it burns max speed and sometimes it burns 1x
<robby> 16x is the max speed
<robby> guess it's my hardware
<benny_> yo?  anyone know how to turn off the "has joined/left" messages in Konversation?
<spa_light> Hi
<Jucato> benny_: Setitngs -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> Chat Window
<spa_light> Is anyone else experiencing problems with the ubuntu homepage? To me It looks like they have no CSS in place.
<benny_> sweet.. thx jucato!!! I'm an IRC noob.. how do you have the nick in front of your messages?
<stdin> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<spa_light> benny_: You type it.
<benny_> ubotu: Awesome!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> benny_: start typing the nick then press tab
<Jucato> !thanks | benny_
<ubotu> benny_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<benny_> impressive bot.. I'd like to see that code.
<Jucato> it's a supybot I think
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> supybot plugins (that make ubotu) on the link ^
<benny_> jezz.. now it's just yanking my chain.
<Jucato> spa_light: I can't even access ubuntu.com
<emilsedgh> Jucato: what was that site which was giving the list of dependencies of a package (someone wants to dl some packages and then take it to another machine)
<Jucato> kubuntu.org is upyay :)
<Jucato> packages.ubuntu.com
<stdin> emilsedgh: you can do that, or just "apt-get --print-uris install <package>" if you want a simple life
<emilsedgh> gh, i know packages.ubuntu, but there was another site that i cnt remember
<Jucato> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Jucato> that one?
<spa_light> Jucato: What do you mean, you cannot access the site?
<Jucato> spa_light: www.ubuntu.com gives me errors right now
<spa_light> Jucato: Ah, so I am not the only one ...
<Jucato> ok back up now
<Jucato> it's back up
<stdin> something strange, http://www.ubuntu.com/ in firefox works (now) but konqueror seems to be redirected to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/accessibility
<vers> hello
<stdin> and now it's back but with no formatting...
<Jucato> everythign's ok now on my end
<spa_light> stdin: It does not work for me in either firefox or konqueror. No errors, just a totally screwed up page layout. It is unbrowsable that way.
<stdin> just started working
<stdin> looks like someone just tripped over the power cable or something :p
<tuxd> need help installing DVD setting
<benny_> so how soon after 7.10 is released will there be a kubuntu release?
<stdin> spa_light: and now it sux again
<stdin> benny_: exactly the same time
<benny_> stdin: sweet.
<martin_> Hi, ... I have a problem with kontact configuration. Altought I have entered all the info I have about my mail server, Kontact refuses to send email - and does not give a visual feedback about why. Is there any logfile I can geeze at? (I tried looking at the console output, but it keeps silent)
<tuxd> ubuntu documentation says on #3 "press 'System - Preferences - Removable Drives and Media '... don't even know where that is
<tuxd> where do I find "System"?
<martin_> tuxd: in gnome. this is kubuntu, for kde
<stdin> tuxd: helps if you read the kubuntu section, not the ubuntu section
<tuxd> stdin: OK. The link on the Kubuntu welcome page at Internet page start-up directs you to there though
<tuxd> stdin: so where do I find Kubuntu help on this?
<stdin> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<tuxd> stdin: I'm at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd, which walks you though but apparently for gnome?  I'm confused
<stdin> yeah, that's gnome. see the link I posted for KDE
<benny_> ok.. so I'm an IRC noob.. and I can't spell worth crap (raised on franklin spell checker).. is there a good IRC client with inline spell checking?
<stdin> konversation
<benny_> stdin: mmm.. I'll have to look at the optiosn..  I must not have it working at the moment.. tset.
<emilsedgh> benny_: in most KDE Applications, you could right-click on the text box and check the 'Auto Spelling'
<benny_> emilsedgh: wow.. sweet!!!
<benny_> this thign on!! awesome..
<emilsedgh> benny_: whole KDE as awesome ;)
<benny_> emilsedgh: indeed..  although kdetv doesn't work as well as I'd like, but I think it's my card.
<emilsedgh> benny_: i hope hardware problems will be solved by KDE4 release...
<Jucato> KDE 4 can't magically make hardware work if there aren't any proper drivers for it ;)
<benny_> I've used both gnome and kde extensively.. kde is richer, but gnome is more dummy proof sometimes I think.
<benny_> but that's a big battle isn't it.
<benny_> I'm personally itching to see the coolness of compiz-fusion.
<Gabz^laptop> installing kubuntu without a cd-rom  any ideas ?
<benny_> they have a network install from floppy?
<german> anyone up?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: sure, but currently many things are not working even if there are good drivers for it, i hope solid will solve hardware issues
<Gabz^laptop> benny_: no floppy it's a laptop
<german> is there anyway of logging in witout a password
<german> i mean starting the pc and getting in, without kubuntu asking me for my password??
<spa_light> german: yes
<benny_> Gabz^laptop: I'm not sure you're going to find a nice way to install without a cd or floppy.
<Jucato> german: try System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Login manager
<spa_light> german: But why would you want that?
<benny_> german: embrace security.
<Gabz^laptop> benny_: i might have to try and unnice way...
<german> well i mean. noone touches my pc
<german> is there any security problem from the utside, the network if i get the aoutologin?
<benny_> Gabz^laptop: I stayed up all night once trying to install from a flash drive.. but I know it can be done.
<Gabz^laptop> german: not really the only problem is if someone steals your machine
<german> steals?
<Gabz^laptop> breaks into your house and takes
<german> you mean like taking it home? or hacking in?
<Gabz^laptop> physical stealing
<german> most unprovable, and even then i dont think criminals know linux anyway =)
<benny_> if they physically steal it a login won't save you unless you crypt your drive.  There are autologin options, but I've always liked the idea that a casual passer by can't get access.
<benny_> and I've never trusted how the autologin mechanism works.. I don't understand it, so I don't use it.
<level1> how can I prevent guidance from starting on startup?
<german> well my question is, why does it says in big red font in the login manager, attention read help! ?
<djudd> hey guys, how can i make an irc link in konqueror launch konversation?
<stdin> german: because it's not recommended as it's insecure
<german> well then i keeo typing my password everytime  start my pc then =)
<jabba> is kde4 worth a try?
<Jucato> not yet
<stdin> no, not yet
<jabba> and cam i install it in parallel to 3.5?
<Jucato> echo echo echo....
<benny_> german: at least you'll know your password well :)
<Jucato> :D
<german> =)
<stdin> echo 0>&1
<german> does anyone have a logitech keyboard and/or mpuse?
<benny_> german: actually in Germany?  I have a lot of co-workers in boeblegin (sp?).. I've never been able to go tho :(
<trpr> german: i don't think the autologin is that dangerous. if someone has physical access to your machine they can get in anyhow. its really up to you how paranoid you want to be
<stdin> jabba: beta 3 will be nice, and you can install that along side 3.5.x, instructions will be in the topic (like they are for beta 2)
<jabba> can anyone tell me how to use apt (or aptitude) to show me every package in "universe/games" (for exampe)
<german> no i am not german or in germany, My second name is German, wich in spanish sound like Herman =)
<jabba> hrhr
<jabba> not really! german :D
<benny_> german: haha!! wooha.. way off ey..
<german> well you dont wanna know my first name then ;)
<level1> knetworkmanager keeps mysteriously forgetting all but one or two of the mac addresses to my school, as if it couldn't handle 20 mac addresses on one essid.  I've been watching knetworkmanagerrc and trying to add the mac addresses back in, but they keep getting deleted
<german> but anyway, does anyone know how to program kubuntu to let it know i have a logitech mouse?
<level1> german: you mean your logitech mouse isn't being recognized?
<german> My mouse works as a normal mouse
<german> the same with my keyboard
<german> but i got ie, a button on the mouse, a thumb button, that usually klicking it sends me to the "previous page" or "up a level"
<benny_> german: so you want it to work abnormally :)
<trpr> benny_: im sure he's refering to all the funky buttons logitech mice usually have
<german> nice buttons by the way
<benny_> mmm.. I've never tried to get the funky buttons to work.
<robby> i seen a mouse like that
<robby> had buttons on the side where the thumb goes
<jabba> are export commands permanent?
<jabba> which means... do they still work, if i reboot, logout and login again or whatever
<benny_> I like to click them furiously when frustrated.. good thing they don't do anything for me.
<robby> benny_ lol
<german> for me they, can open the emailfunction, or open a link in a new page
<german> hard thing to not use them after getting used
<benny_> gesh.. next you'll want a button that reads your mind :)
<robby> german im sure there is a way to program them to work for you
<german> that would be a nice button benny-
<german> well i deal with that latter
<Jucato> jabba: no. export commands only last as long as the terminal where you ran them exists
<german> anyidea if kontakt works with hotmail?
<Jucato> jabba: to make them more permanent, you have to put them in a file that gets read at startup or login
<Jucato> german: only if you have pop3 in hotmail
<robby> german did you check System settings -> Mouse and Keyboard?
<benny_> I got a wireless keyboard/mouse combo.. it's got all sorts of crap on here I don't use/doesn't work..  all windoze stuff.
<trpr> this looks promising https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<robby> how can i get my nintendo power glove to work with linux?
<benny_> I was surprised tho that the scroll wheels on the mouse and keyboard worked tho..
<trpr> robby: hehe. whats the connector on that thing anyways? im sure you'd have to write your own driver if some geek hasn't done it already
<sjck> Hey, is there a way to set the date in tray like 11-10-2007 8:50? (Its 10-11-2007 yet :/)
<level1> is there a way to have knetworkmanager list my school's network as an availible wireless network even if there are not routers with recognized mac addresses in range?
<pillowpants> how do you change passwords?
<robby> trpr lol probably
<level1> pillowpants: systemsettings>users
<benny_> pillowpants: passwd
<benny_> in terminall.. I'm old school.
<Gabz^laptop> level1: why would you want knetworkmanager to lie to you ?
<level1> pillowpants: my mistake, its under "about me"
<jabba> robby http://www.zerosign.net/index.php/powerglove-mouse/
<robby> jabba thanks
<level1> Gabz^laptop: well, with the current way knetworkmanager works, I have to re-enter the essid and password every single **** time I want to connect to the internet, hardly seemless connectivity
<robby> jabba haha that's cool
<jabba> robby: thats geeky !
<Gabz^laptop> level1: right you want it to remember your settings
<pillowpants> as in the user password
<robby> jabba yes 8)
<jabba> brb
<level1> Gabz^laptop: its a cloaked network, so unless knetworkmanager recognizes the mac address, it can't get a ssid
<pillowpants> thanks
<level1> Gabz^laptop: and theres some bug in knetworkmanager that it keeps forgetting my mac addresses, theres about 20 and it can only remember about 2-3 at a time, it seems
<Gabz^laptop> level1: eww... you might be out of luck...
<level1> its indescribably annoying
<benny_> bugs == annoying indeed.
<level1> Gabz^laptop: actually, I'm just going to cp the **** correct knetworkmanagerrc until knetworkmanager gets the point
<pillowpants> passwd did that job, thanks
<pillowpants> can i ask why ubuntu has no root user?
<pillowpants> whats the difference
<benny_> pillowpants: woo hoo!!! terminal rules!!
<pillowpants> benny_ : yes it does
<level1> pillowpants: it does, its just not recomended that it be used
<Gabz^laptop> knetworkmanager stores it's passwords and network keys in kwallet
<iu> hello
<level1> Gabz^laptop: thats not the problem
<pillowpants> level1 : i know, but why not?
<iu> how can i locate grub config files?
<pillowpants> unneeded?
<pillowpants> more secure?
<iu> or a grub gui
<benny_> iu: which config files?
<iu> for grub
<level1> Gabz^laptop: its knetworkmanagerrc, I've been watching it closely, and its definately deleting my mac addresses
<iu> to edit which OS to boot as default
<benny_> iu: mmm.. never done that one.
<pillowpants> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iu> strange, i couldnt even find grub.conf
<benny_> ubotu: funny bot..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funny bot.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<level1> it seems like, for security, its a good idea to change the root password to something with passwd
<benny_> ok.. so now I have to figure out how to blacklist ubotu.
<pillowpants> its helpful at times
<level1> benny_: better than dpkg
<level1> benny_: nothing it says ever makes sense
<benny_> never met dpkg.
<level1> benny_: #debian
<level1> btw, they don't like ubuntu
<level1> much
<benny_> I could understand that.
<benny_> those debian guys are hardcore.. I know a kernel hacker that used to use it, but switched to ubuntu.. oops.
<level1> well, debian is less buggy that ubuntu, in my expirience, but I wish it had a few of the basic features that ubuntu has, they're irreplacible... so its a tradeoff
<Jucato> level1: depends on which version of debian you are referring to
<level1> Jucato: I used lenny
<Jucato> I doubt Sid would be more stable than gutsy at this point.
<benny_> I'm a bells and wistles kinda geek..  I'm itchin to try compiz-fusion.
<level1> gutsy would be the best OS I ever used, if it weren't for this stupid knetworkmanager bug
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: The idea is that someone doing a remote attack only knows that you have a root account
<benny_> wow.... DaSkreech has a lag.
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: If the root account is disabled then they have to first guess what is the username of your first user then break the password
<DaSkreech> I was playing frozen Bubble
<benny_> ah...
<DaSkreech> level1: .7 should be better
<benny_> I'm going to get another glass of wine.
<level1> DaSkreech: .7?
<benny_> then I can type really badly.
<robby> would upgrading from 7.04 o 7.10 beta break my system?
<level1> robby: unlikely, but maybe you should wait a couple weeks
<level1> if your paranoid
<Jucato> robby: based on my pre-release tests, not really
<DaSkreech> level1: networkmanager .7
<robby> level1 good idea
<level1> DaSkreech: oh god, I hope so, I can't wait
<DaSkreech> robby: I'm running it now. Only slight breakage
<Jucato> at worst, the upgrade itself has some bumps, but nothing that will break your system
<DaSkreech> one line fix
<Jucato> DaSkreech has a different experience though
<pillowpants> DaSkreech : i guess it doesnt help that my user name is the same alias i use for everything
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Strigidaemon is the devil
<level1> seriously, we shouldn't have to use the command line to connect to the internet, its ridiculous
<level1> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: Maybe If they know it's you
<robby> Jucato i'm mainly worried about the process of adept replacing all my binaries
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: if it's a script kiddie they will have almost no chance of getting that right
<pillowpants> DaSkreech : isnt it possible to see what type of linux system youre using, and then know that ubuntu doesnt use root
<DaSkreech> level1: Why what?
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: Yeah for someone doing a sophisticated attack
<pillowpants> level1 : using the console to get online has been helpful for me a number of times
<level1> DaSkreech: why don't you like strigi
<benny_> damn script kiddies.
<DaSkreech> But in the end if it's automated and they can't get you they will move to lower fruit
<DaSkreech> level1: It's badly broken on Gutsy right now
<level1> pillowpants: yes, but we shouldn't have to... knetworkmanager and similar programs have the basic idea, its just they're so annoying buggy
<pillowpants> DaSkreech : how hard is it to attack a linux system, say you, me or anyone
<level1> DaSkreech: seems to work okay on this side
<DaSkreech>  It tries to index a non existent file then kills the entier machine trying to get at it
<benny_> I think script kiddies would have a hard time with default k/ubuntu install tho.
<DaSkreech> entire
<pillowpants> level1 : i agree with you there, ive shed alot of anger and irritation over knetwork manager
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: it's never the system it's the user
<pillowpants> it took be endless hours to get WPA TPK to work
<DaSkreech> level1: what version of strigidaemon ?
<level1> pillowpants: I like the program, I just don't understand why its so buggy, is it ugly on the inside?
<pillowpants> DaSkreech : what do you mean by user? just the way they have things set up?
<level1> usually, you can tell if a program's guts are poorly written, but knetworkmanager seems okay
<pillowpants> so for a typical feisty install
<level1> DaSkreech: 0.5.6
<pillowpants> level1 : i mainly hate it in sabayon
<pillowpants> and i do love sabayon, but not having wireless for a while was so lame
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: Greatest system in the world still needs people to login. If the password is "password" it makes no sense
<DaSkreech> level1: does it index past ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ?
<pillowpants> DaSkreech : right
<level1> DaSkreech: ah, I don't have thunderbird
<level1> kmail ftw!
<DaSkreech> level1: I don't either
<Myrth[home] > hi, how do i make konqueror default file browser instead of dolphin?
<DaSkreech> never installed it
<level1> thats weird
<DaSkreech> strigi doesn't seem to care
<benny_> wtf is dolphin?
<robby> dolphin?
<DaSkreech> tries to index it and either segfaults or goes crazy
<DaSkreech> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> benny_: the new file manager for kde 4, or in this case, the kde 3 version
<DaSkreech> Are you serious ?
<robby> hm
<Myrth[home] > on gutsy
<pillowpants> daaaaammit
<benny_> I never use file managers.. oops
* Jucato prefers to call it by it's real name.. D3lphin
<pillowpants> i just changed my pass, and ive already forgotten it
<DaSkreech> robby: it's the new KDE dedicated file manager
<DaSkreech> !d3lphin | jucato :-P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d3lphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> tsk tsk :P
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: \o/
<robby> ah
<level1> the kde 4 version is "pretty" but if it has less features than konqueror... well, don't know if want
<benny_> I swear to god I hate bots.
<DaSkreech> benny_: So you don't use files?
<level1> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> can I fix that?
<DaSkreech> !stallman
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<benny_> DaSkreech: I user commandline.
<DaSkreech>  :)
<DaSkreech> I win
<DaSkreech> benny_: And that's not a file manager ?
<level1> if there is a rms, there should be a linus
<pillowpants> is it possible to reset a password?
<DaSkreech> level1: I said that a long time ago
<pillowpants> i just changed it, then forgot
<DaSkreech> level1: Write one
<pillowpants> surely this is a common scenario
<level1> DaSkreech: go to #debian and type "!vrms"
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: No you must return the computer to the store. Muwahahahaha
<DaSkreech> !info vrms
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<benny_> DaSkreech: it's a file system thank you :)
<pillowpants> itll come to me
<robby> write a formal letter to microsoft and tell them you lost you password?
<DaSkreech> benny_: Umm no a command line is not a file system :)
<robby> ;p
<pillowpants> im getting the variations wrong
<level1> DaSkreech: the #debian one is funnier
<pillowpants> on ubuntu, silly
<robby> j/k
<level1> DaSkreech: what happens when you install vrms
<pillowpants> in windows you just read the registry cache
<pillowpants> easy peasy to crack
<benny_> DaSkreech: ah.. you knows your stuff.. :)  it's shell isn't it :)
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: you can reset it even easier in linux
<DaSkreech> it's a reboot away
<pillowpants> rebooting the computer will give it my old passwd?
<DaSkreech> benny_: Yeah :) it's how you manage your commands which are all files and work on files
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: at the grub menu press esc then e then down then e then type single press enter then b
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: Instahack!
<benny_> DaSkreech: I guess what I meant was. "I'm too stuborn to use gui's" :)
<robby> nice
<pillowpants> never mind, its my old pass
<robby> i did not know that
<pillowpants> i set one for root instead
<pillowpants> on accident
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: more reasons to password protect grub
<pillowpants> DaSkreech : i was unaware of that
<pillowpants> ok, fresh question
<level1> DaSkreech: no computer is invicible to the magic livecd
<pillowpants> how do you reset root password to nothing
<DaSkreech> level1: how about one without a CD drive ?
<level1> DaSkreech: unless you lock down your hard drive, bios, and put a key lock on the case
<DaSkreech> That I've forgotten
<benny_> I prefer to crypt my drives and power down when I'm not using..
<level1> pillowpants: does it say in man passwd?
<DaSkreech> THough if it has USB ports you are still shot
<level1> DaSkreech: so the most secure computer is one buried in a feild with all the parts removed and the power cord cut?
<pillowpants> level1 : yeah it does
<pillowpants> i need to learn to check man before i ask stuff
<level1> pillowpants: hold on, theres a xkcd you need to read
<DaSkreech> level1: bingo. the computer that cannot be used is the safest there is
<level1> pillowpants: http://xkcd.com/293/
<benny_> unless it's the computer telling the missile.. "do not launch"
<DaSkreech> as I was indicating to pillowpants before the more convenient something is to use the less secure it is
<level1> benny_: what idiot, besides the us military, would design such a computer?
<sbucatino> hi i have this problem : gutsy tribe 5 extra keys work; gutsy tribe 5 exstra keys don t want work :( someone knows where i can go to talk about this ?
<pillowpants> level1 : whats xkcd?
<sbucatino> hi i have this problem : gutsy tribe 3 extra keys work; gutsy tribe 5 exstra keys don t want work :( someone knows where i can go to talk about this ?
<DaSkreech> level1: the north Korean military ?
<robby> they should make computer towers built like brinks safes
<level1> pillowpants: a very funny webcomic
<benny_> so.. as I was saying.. the computer telling the US military missile not to launch :)
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: A webcomic of math tech and romance
<level1> DaSkreech: correction: "
<level1> xkcd.com logo
<level1> A webcomic of romance,
<level1>  sarcasm, math, and language.
<level1> sorry
<DaSkreech> I knew math and romance
<pillowpants> level1 : ill check it out
<DaSkreech> sbucatino: #ubuntu+1
<ninniuz> hi all, I'm running kubuntu 7.04 but it seems like my adept is old
<pillowpants> ive never known a toaster that came with a man page
<DaSkreech> how old is it?
<benny_> so I haven't done the chatty thing in like 5-6 years.. I joined #2CPU also.. seems like 2 bots going at it.. very funny.
<ninniuz> I don't have the new panel under manage repositories
<DaSkreech> pillowpants: :)
<ninniuz> how can it be?
<DaSkreech> ninniuz: Ah you need to install a package
<ninniuz> oh my, trying to figure it out for a long time now
<ninniuz> which package?
<level1> pillowpants: well, if you ever get a unix based toaster... no, just don't, they suck
<pillowpants> http://xkcd.com/294/
<pillowpants> that one is good
<level1> pillowpants: they all are very funny
<pillowpants> level1 : its been bookmarked
<level1> has anyone here ever gone on #java?  http://xkcd.com/322/ <- its 100% true
<level1> anyway, offtopic
<DaSkreech> I think it's kubunt-default-settings ninniuz
<benny_> yeah.. they are putting thosee rfids on everything.. I'll be surprised if my kid didn't get one implanted at the hospital.
<pillowpants> benny_ : what do you know of that has them?
<pillowpants> nothing simple emp would take care of
<icecruncher> hi all, I cant transfer exe's from linux to win and run them
<icecruncher> what to do?
<benny_> there goes that nuke that the computer let go of.. it's EMP will disable my kids rfid.
<Jucato> icecruncher: of course you can't, Linux isn't Windows. windows programs won't run natively in Linux. try to use someting like Wine
<Jucato> !wine | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pillowpants> benny_ : you can make one from a battery some wire and a paper clip
<ninniuz> DaSkreech: already got it
<benny_> pillowpants: what!! no duct tape!!
<icecruncher> <Jucato> no i download them in linux, put them on thumb drive, but can't run them in win
<pillowpants> benny_ : or some wire and one of those throw away cameras you get at the grocery store
<pillowpants> makes it easier
<Jucato> icecruncher: weird
<pillowpants> household knowledge in these days of rfid
<level1> its funny that people think that windows programs should run on linux, I mean, they don't run on mac... as it happens, a linux box is a far better "windows emulator" than mac could ever be
<Jucato> !offtopic | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> level1: nah it was my fault. it was different situation
<DaSkreech> ninniuz: software-properties-kde ?
<pillowpants> i wonder if anyone ever goes to offtopic
<Jucato> #ubuntu-offtopic is high traffic I heard
<DaSkreech> level1: It's a far better windows emulator than windows will ever be
<ninniuz> this one I don't
<DaSkreech> ninniuz: that should be it
<level1> DaSkreech: lol, well, knetworkmanager has to be fixed first :)
<ninniuz> let's see | DaSkreech
<xevious> so let's talk about leprechauns
<xevious> who's got a good leprechaun story?
<DaSkreech> level1: No that's a usable OS emulator :)
<Jucato> xevious: ??
<xevious> :D
<benny_> this leprechaun walks into a bar.....
<xevious> sweet
<DaSkreech> level1: I have at least 6 programs that I can't get to work in Windows that I can on Linux
<xevious> ...
<xevious> benny_: go on...
<level1> DaSkreech: I just want some of the more ridiculous bugs to fixed
<DaSkreech> xevious: you know betterthan that
<ninniuz> DaSkreech: yup it is, thank you!!!
<pillowpants> benny_ : dam you, do not leave us hanging
<DaSkreech> level1: dude it's barely at version 0.5
<DaSkreech> ninniuz: Welcome Enjoy!
<ninniuz> see ya all!
<DaSkreech> ninniuz: please come again@
<ninniuz> I will :-)
<xevious> i think i just broke my finger
<xevious> cool
<xevious> alright. ima go deal with this
<DaSkreech> Use ya lucky charms!
<xevious> JAGER!
<xevious> that's why i broke my finger
<xevious> cool
<benny_> sorry... I'm a blank on a good leprechaun joke.. I'm 3 glasses of wine to the wind.. I was more making a point about my uncanny ability to be off-topic.
<xevious> alright byebye
<DaSkreech> well
<DaSkreech> bedtime
<xevious> i'm a bottle of jager to the wind
<DaSkreech> night all
<xevious> and a broken finger
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm sorry
<benny_> night DaSkreech
* xevious gets a popsicle stick
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm liking D3lphin
<DaSkreech> night benny_Hope I see ya again
<xevious> g'night daskreech
* Jucato shrugs...
<DaSkreech> I still won't use it
<DaSkreech> but it's shiny
<DaSkreech> I don't think I can get my head around using it pre nepomuk
<Jucato> good luck trying to compress stuff
<level1> DaSkreech: I like the basic idea of Konqueror, still
<benny_> nepomuk???
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Can it do  in line previews?
<DaSkreech> I haven't tried that
<Jucato> inline?
<DaSkreech> benny_: You'll find out in time
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah. You never did previews in Konqui ?
<benny_> damnit.. will googling nepomuk do any good?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I did previews. but what do you mean by inline?
<Jucato> benny_: yes
<Jucato> but don't expect it to be quite easily understandable
<DaSkreech> Of movies and stuff
<benny_> oh god.
<DaSkreech>  and it just plays in Konqueror?
<level1> cpu abuse much?
<Jucato> you mean embedded playing?
<level1> and hard drive abuse
<DaSkreech> Pfft
<DaSkreech>  it can't even do previews at all
<Jucato> Preview in -> App?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<benny_> resarchers.... comprehensive.. vapor ware?
<Jucato> it can do static previews
<DaSkreech> kparts
<DaSkreech> how?
<Jucato> Set it to use Preview view
<Jucato> it can't do Embedded previews
<level1> DaSkreech: what if you had a folder with 200 movies in it? its not unheard of
<DaSkreech> level1: Eh?
<Jucato> you have to launch app sepearately
<Jucato> level1: you didn't understand
<DaSkreech> level1: no not like jpeg previews
<Jucato> level1: go to a folder in Konqueror with a video, then right-click, select Preview in -> Kaffeine (for example)
<Jucato> then it will play inside konqueror, and embedded vide player
<DaSkreech> In konqueror you can mouse over a sound and it will start playing
<level1> Jucato: oh I know what your talking about
<DaSkreech> You can right click a file and preview in -> an app and it will play inside konqueror
<Jucato> yes. DaSkreech just used the wrong teerm
<Jucato> term*
<DaSkreech> you can put it in the media player inthe sidebar
<DaSkreech> and you can open it
<xevious> nepomuk is awesome
<level1> Jucato: I'd be interested in an operating system that's essentially a giant konqueror window with tabs and split views
<level1> Jucato: maybe not the best idea, but I'd like to see it
<Jucato> it's not a OS that you need. just a window manager w/ tabs
<DaSkreech> level1: I think you are mixing up OS and file manager
<Jucato> there are already some things like that
<DaSkreech> Like Konqueror maybe ?
<Jucato> tabbed window managers (use instead of kwin)
<level1> Jucato: well, I played with tiling window managers, and they, well, excuse me, but they suck
<benny_> yeah.. but can i run compiz fusion with it?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I don't call opening a whole new app "previewing"
<benny_> :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I did say it doesn't do embedded views
<DaSkreech> benny_: No
<level1> Jucato: I mean, they are designed for people like you, not people like me who like flashy stuff
<Jucato> which you keep on calling "inline preview"
<DaSkreech> compiz_fusion replaces it
<benny_> damnit.. I want my spinning cube.
<Jucato> level1: what are you talking about?
<DaSkreech> Kparts are not new apps
<level1> benny_: running a tiling window manager and compiz fusion at the same time doesn't make any sense
<Jucato> DaSkreech: which part of the "it doesn't do embedded viewing" did I not communicate properly?
<benny_> unless you're 3 sheets to the wind!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: konqueror can do previews with out embedded views
<DaSkreech> mouse over and the music starts to play
<level1> Jucato: well, tiling window managers tend to have this "anti-gui" ideology... for example, none of the ones I tried allowed you to resize the tiles with your mouse, you were requireded to use a keyboard shortcut
<Jucato> DaSkreech: we were talking about videos earlier right? that's what I'm referring to
<DaSkreech> Yeah I haven't figured outa good way to preview movies from thumbnails
<Jucato> the audio "preview" is a specific plugin of konqueror too
<Jucato> level1: so how did that apply to e? I don't even use any window manager other than kwin?
<DaSkreech> Thought you could do thumbnails of X% spots and slideshow them
<Jucato> "to me"
<level1> where do you find konqueror plugins?
<Jucato> konq-plugins
<Jucato> (installed by default)
<level1> Jucato: sorry, I shouldn't have mentioned you, but you strike me as the kind of person who would use a keyboard shortcut or command line util as much as possible
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<xevious> i want an app that plots network connections on a per port basis on a big radar screen
<DaSkreech> So what can you tell about me from my IRC typing?
* Jucato is insulted...
<DaSkreech> xevious: you already have one
<level1> Jucato: Im sorry :(
<xevious> DaSkreech: really??
<DaSkreech> xevious: Yeah it's a screensaver
<xevious> oh sweeet
<xevious> no way
<level1> DaSkreech: you have a predisposition to like kubuntu
* xevious inspects
<level1> DaSkreech: also, you have a computer
* Jucato thinks his kubuntu member badge isn't shiny enough... :/
<benny_> wait..
<level1> Jucato: I want a kubuntu member badge!
* DaSkreech grins
<benny_> you get a badge!!
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> try /whois jucato
<DaSkreech> ubuntu member
<xevious> DaSkreech: do you know what the screensaver is called?
<xevious> DaSkreech: because i'm pretty sure i dont have it
* Jucato doesn't have it either
<xevious> i seem to remember that one though
<xevious> but wasn't it processes that it plotted?
<benny_> damn this IRC do-jobber is cool.. whois and everything.
<level1> why don't youtube videos fullscreen in quite the same way as windows? I know the political answer, but whats the technical answer?  it bothers me...
<DaSkreech> xevious: in the options you can set it to network
<level1> benny_: I know, IRC is so sophisticated, it must be one of those programs that you need a fancy graphics card and a quad core to run
<level1> like vista
<xevious> DaSkreech: oh i only have kscreensaver installed, not kscreensaver-xsavers and kscreensaver-xsavers-extra
<DaSkreech> there you go
<benny_> yeah.. wish I had a quad.
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me
<benny_> I'll have to settle for a 64 way.
<DaSkreech> Need to find out how screensavers are done in kde4
<Jucato> if there are any...
<level1> DaSkreech: I'd really like to have an integrated plasma viewer in kde4's kdesktop_lock... I know theres security issues, but theres a few things I'd like to have there
<level1> I think I'll propose that or maybe even write it myself if its simple
<benny_> what's a plasma viewer?
<level1> benny_: plasma is the new kde 4 desktop
<xevious> so i installed all the xscreensaver packages, along with the kscreensaver hooks and... it added absolutely no screensavers to my list
<xevious> oh well
<level1> benny_: have you heard of superkaramba or gdesklets, or yahoo widgets or google widgets or the mac dashboard?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeartwork/kscreensaver
<benny_> yep...
<xevious> g'night folks
<Jucato> xevious: not xscreensaver. those are different
<level1> benny_: its like that but 10000 times more awesome because its kde and everything they make is awesome
<benny_> night xevious..
* Jucato wouldn't try to hype Plasma too much for now
<benny_> level1: mmkay..
<xevious> Jucato: kscreensaver-xsavers is a wrapper to let xscreensaver work through kscreensaver
<benny_> :)
<xevious> byebye
<Jucato> ok
<pillowpants> http://xkcd.com/303/
<pillowpants> genius
<pillowpants> at any rate, i must be off
<pillowpants> thanks for the help
<benny_> heh heh..
<elkang> nice =)
<level1> http://xkcd.com/311/
<DaSkreech> So plasma isn't taking over screensaves?
<level1> Da
<benny_> so you use wifi with linux level1.. I gather from you earlier questions.. I tried it once, but I had to use a wrapper.. first time my computer crashed on linux.
<stefang7> bonjour
<level1> DaSkreech: I doubt it, but since the desktop lock has historically been part of the desktop, I'm assuming its already part of plasma, so it would be easy to hack in a fix like the one I'm suggesting
<level1> benny_: well, intel pro wireless works mostly well in linux
<DaSkreech> Hmm I should get hacking on kscreensaver then :)
<DaSkreech> anyway
<DaSkreech> for real
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<benny_> night DaSkreech..
<benny_> I should head that way myself.. I'll be hurting tomorrow trying to do real work.
<level1> http://xkcd.com/306/
<DaSkreech> benny_: I know First time I installed linux I did it with a month free cause I knew I'd be up nights playing with it
<benny_> heh heh.. ok.. that's a good one.
<DaSkreech> benny_: Here it is 7 years later and I still won't go to bed
<DaSkreech> No wait that can't be right
<benny_> yeah.. sleep sucks.. until you need to wake up.
<level1> http://xkcd.com/299/
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<benny_> *shamefully* not a gamer :(
<level1>  /http:\/\/xkcd.com\/[0-9] {1-3}\//
<level1> or, in not perl, they are all funny
<benny_> wow.. a regex url?
<level1> heh heh, perl
<benny_> I've got to learn php one of these days.
<benny_> I use perl like a crutch, but php seems to be used a lot now also.
<emilsedgh> benny_: php is so easy
<emilsedgh> benny_: just start
<benny_> I installed mediawiki the other day.. seems similar in syntax.
<level1> perl is such a ridiculous language
<level1> wikipedia has its own langauge?
<benny_> mediawiki.. the software.. serverside.
<emilsedgh> noooo, mediawiki is php
<benny_> it was my first real look at php.
<benny_> shit.. I gotta go to bed..
<benny_> night all..
<emilsedgh> benny_: you looked into a wrong place, mediawiki hasnt very nice code, at least i feel so
<emilsedgh> night
<level1> http://xkcd.com/271/  <- I loled, and then I serioused, and then i loled again
<level1> I guess thats why they didn't choose one
<ardchoille> !ot | level1
<ubotu> level1: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<leileilol> hey how do i configure refresh rates? i'm stuck at 75hz max, and my monitor can do 120hz
<leileilol> and 85hz in 1024x768
<sbucatino> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<anto> Somone here that can help me install my nvidia drivers?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | anto see this page:
<ubotu> anto see this page:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anto> ardchoille, i know those pages of by heart but they don't work i had to reinstall my now.
<ardchoille> anto: Which card do you have?
<anto> ardchoille, Nvidia GeFore 6600 series
<Chokoloff> there's no problem with this card
<ardchoille> anto: Which steps did you actually perform? Maybe I can help you troubleshoot
<Chokoloff> I have this one on my home pc and it works fine, just download drivers on the nVidia's official website ^^
<anto> ardchoille, well currentl none because i'm reinstall my computer but when its done i want to have some help, yesterday i had a OP from this channel that coudln't help me
<ardchoille> Chokoloff: That's not a good idea. If you do that then you have to reinstall every time your kernel gets updated
<anto> ardchoille, Dont i have to do that with debs :o?
<Chokoloff> yes that's true :p
<Chokoloff> no anto
<ardchoille> anto: Ok, I'll try to help you
<ardchoille> anto: Open a terminal and see if the linux-restricted-modules is installed for your kernel. Type this: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<anto> ardchoille, the computer is not done reinstall i'm currently on my laptop
<ardchoille> anto: When the computer is ready, come back here and I'll try to help you get the nvidia driver installed and working
<ardchoille> anto: I have installed nvidia drivers on over 100 machines so it's not that hard.
<Chokoloff> welcome in da club ardchoille
<ardchoille> ta
<jussi01> Hmmm, can I get some help with sftp? I have a url, username and password, but what is the host?
<ardchoille> jussi01: most likely:  username@host  and then it'l ask for the pass
<santibiotico> hi
<cengiz> hi
<santibiotico> im trying to install feisty on a workstation and when i am partitioning the disk the system doesn't allow me to create partitions higher than 35G
* elkang has gone away...
<santibiotico> nor ext3, nor xfs
<jussi01> thanks ardchoille sorted
<santibiotico> whenever i define the size, the system seems to be creating the partition with the specified size, but the result is a 35 G partition
<santibiotico> any idea?
<joss> hi
<joss> can somebody help me with the installation of a wifi card
<Samuli^> anyone tried KDE4?
<Tm_T> !fi | Samuli^
<ubotu> Samuli^: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Samuli^> what's the channel for 7.10?
<sasho_> zdr
<sasho_> na vsi4ki
<sasho_> kak ste
<[warnnG] > :}
<ardchoille> Samuli^: #ubuntu+1
<Samuli^> thanks
<leileilol> how do i configure maximum refresh rates for resolutions? I am stuck to 75hz max, and i know my monitor can go higher
<leileilol> using fglrx driver.
<Samuli^> you could try and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  VertRefresh under the monitor section
<Samuli^> but you better be sure your monitor can handle higher refresh rate with the bit depth and resolution you have
<jussi01> Hmmm, how do I copy over files/folders from an ssh connection in terminal?
<SlimeyPete> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<anto> ardchoille, its installed now what should i do
<sbucatino> joss: ?
<sbucatino> joss: i will be back in 30 minutes
<linusfx> hello
<linusfx> anyone knows how to configure routers?
<anto> ardchoille, you still here to help me?
<jussi01> thanks SlimeyPete
<anto> ardchoille, i got linux-restricted-modules-generic installed should i install nvidia-glx-new now?
<ardchoille> anto: Hold on
<anto> ardchoille, Oki
<ardchoille> anto: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<anto> ardchoille, whats the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new ?
<anto> ardchoille, its installed now
<ardchoille> anto: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<anto> Oki
<ardchoille> anto: Do you know how to restart x?
<anto> yes of course i do i'm not that stupid :P
<ardchoille> ok, try it and see if the driver is installed and working
<anto> just copying a few files give me a second
<bazhang> hi ardchoille
<ardchoille> hi bazhang
<anto> ardchoille, it was so easy i'm inbarrsed :(
<JohnFlux> how do I set what permissions pmount mounts with?
<ardchoille> anto: Yes, it's easy. Too manypeople make it harder than it is. All I did was walk you through the tutorial for your card.
<anto> ardchoille, i got another problem now :S when i try and start my favorit game (tibia) it says the file dose not exist.
<ardchoille> anto: How are you starting the game? From the kmenu? Launcher?
<anto> No its a binary file so i tried starting it like ./Tibia
<ardchoille> anto: Does the file begin with an upper case "T"?
<ardchoille> anto: Linux is case sensitive
<anto> and now after using nvidia-settings to change the resolution of rmy screen my keyboard has changed to english but its a swedish keyboard how do i change it back
<anto> ardchoille, i know very well that linux is case sensitive
<ardchoille> anto: I can do without the smart remarks
<anto> ardchoille, any idea on how to change it back to the swedish keyboard?
<apparle> When is Gutsy gibbon 7.10 being released
<anto> 18 of okt
* elkang|away is back.
<bazhang> 10/18
<anto> Can somone tell me why the konsole says there is no file or direct when trying to execute a file that exists in ls?
<apparle> anto: Try putting "./" before the filename. Eg. to execute  a file named hello type ./hello in Kconsole
<anto> apparle, yeah i know that but it says the file dose not exist and yes i'm writing case senstivite
<apparle> anto : Are you in the directory
<anto> apparle yes i am it shows upp when i do ls
<mwansa> apparle, is ls shows the file then obviously he must be in the right directory
<mwansa> if*
<apparle> mwansa: sorry
<apparle> anto: It is surely a bash script
<shinobi> anyone have any thoughts on usb webcam drivers that may or not be included in gutsy? i'm getting corect i.d. in kopete, but no action...
<anto> sh Tibia dose not work ither
<anto> but it always worked before i reinstalled :(
<shinobi> guess they might be kernel modules maybe
<ardchoille> anto: file Tibia
<anto> ardchoille, Okej 2 seconds
<anto> Uhm gonna login on that pc
<anto_> ardchoille: now there is two of me !
<ardchoille> anto_: were you trying to start a gui game over ssh?
<anto_> ardchoille: Result was Tibia: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<anto_> ardchoille: no i was not
<ardchoille> ok
<bazhang> anto is that a dos game?
<ardchoille> ok, it's a binary. What happens when you do:  ./Tibia   ?
<anto> Bazhang they got a windows and linux version
<apparle> Will the 64bit work on Pentium 4 processor?? I have dual core. I need this info for my friend
<bazhang> anto which version of windows?
<anto> from 2k to vista
<ardchoille> anto: What happens when you do:  ./Tibia   ?
<bazhang> high fps?
<bazhang> apparle 64 bit gutsy?
<anto> ardchoille, it says no file or directory called tibia
<apparle> bazhang: Yes
<ardchoille> anto: Then it's misspelled or something
<ardchoille> anto: did you make the file executable?
<bazhang> apparle P4 is !ghz or thereabouts?
<anto> ardchoille, No i didn't :P
<bazhang> oops 1Ghz*
<ardchoille> anto: chmod a+x Tibia
<ardchoille> Then: ./Tibia
<apparle> bazang : What??
<anto> what dose a stand for?
<ardchoille> all
<ardchoille> u = user, g = group, a = all
<ardchoille> you can do u+x if you want
<bazhang> apparle sorry is a P4 around one gigaherz?
<apparle> bazang: 2.4 GHZ
<anto> bash: ./Tibia: No Such file or directory
<anto> but chmod worked fine
<ardchoille> anto: Need to check the spelling
<ardchoille> Wait, the chmod worked? But the ./ didn't?
<ardchoille> Weird
<anto> Yeah i know its realy weird
<bazhang> apparle I tried it on a celeron awhile back (1.8 gigaherz) and it was slow, but still usable.
<ardchoille> anto: ls -lha Tibia
<ardchoille> ?
<anto> -rwxr-xr-x 1 anto anto 5.0M 2007-06-26 12:36 Tibia
<apparle> bazang: My friend inserted the Kubuntu 64bit feistyCD and got the masg that use 32 bit version. Does compatibility also depend on the motherboard??
<feimao> !vbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> anto: Well, it's there, spelled correctly and its 755.. don't know what to tell you
<anto> ardchoille, is it possible that its compiled for 32libs and i don't have them installed?
<bazhang> apparle I believe so; why not download teh 32 bit version and try that, or does he have a slow net connection.
<ardchoille> anto: Even if that were the case, bash shouldn't have returned: ./Tibia: No Such file or directory
<apparle> bazhang: He wants to use the amd64 version
<thanhcong> hello
<anto> this is driving me mad
<bazhang> apparle oh ok, never had one of those; sorry..
<ardchoille> anto: Where did you get that game? I want to dl it and see for myself.
<anto> www.tibia.com
<anto> i'm runing amd64 kubuntu with Nvidia GeForce 6600
<anto> ardchoille, any success?
<lovre`afk> Hi all
<niyado> alguien podria decirme donde puedo conseguir un manual para hacer un servidor de konversation?
<lovre`afk> :D
<lovre> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<buddyjohn_> can some-one help me with linux kubuntu please???
<niyado> tell me
<niyado> what happen whit kubuntu
<buddyjohn_> ive dl ie7,fox,& other supported sites & cant make work
<niyado> mmm the internet browsers?
<buddyjohn_> y
<niyado> ok
<niyado> u have konqueror?
<buddyjohn_> y
<buddyjohn_> thats how i dl programs
<niyado> ok, if u are using the pc for the irc that means that u have internet, but is wierd that u cant use the browsers, maybe u are traying to look for pages that need flash or something and u dont have the plugins
<niyado> dl?
<Jucato> download
<Jucato> buddyjohn_: what are you trying to do?
<niyado> oohh ok
<Jucato> or what do you want to do?
<buddyjohn_> ive got plugins but dont know how to install them
<niyado> if u want to download programs try to download in terminal the Automatix2
<niyado> mmm ok
<Jucato> buddyjohn_: plugins for?
* elkang has gone away...
<Jucato> !away > elkang|away
<niyado> if u are using firefox go to Tools> Add-ons > and select the respect plugins that u want to us
<niyado> e
<buddyjohn_> plugs for fire fox exc.ok
<buddyjohn_> tyvm
<buddyjohn_> bye
<niyado> well i have to go, good luck whit your problem bye
<buddyjohn_> ty
<Shyde> I got a problem with the system settings manager, sometimes when I want to enter administrator mode I don't get any prompt to enter my password. Sometimes it works though. any ideas?
<Ash-Fox> Shyde, edgy?
<Shyde> feisty
<Shyde> the border goes red but nothing else happens
<Ash-Fox> Hmm... I don't think I've seen authentication issues with kdesu on feisty yet..
<D4m4ge> hello :)
<Ash-Fox> Shyde, you could open konsole and type in "systemsettings", hit enter. When it happens, a error will likely be spat out in konsole then.
<D4m4ge> I would like to launch the command scanbuttond on the start of kde, is it enough to put a text file in .kde/autostart/ named scanbuttond with inside /usr/bin/scanbuttond ?
<D4m4ge> i tryied to install kcontrol-autostart with apt, it worked but i cant find autostart menu in the kcontrol
<Shyde> Ash-Fox: now it worked, only thing I did was opening some random application with kdesu before trying on the system settings. I'll try that if it stops working again, thanks
<Ash-Fox> D4m4ge, just create a symlink: ln -s /usr/bin/scanbuttond ~/.kde/Autostart/
<D4m4ge> ok thanx Ash-Fox i will try that
<Ash-Fox> Shyde, alright.
<anto> ardchoille: My freind said that i might need to install the 32x libs
<anto> ardchoille: thats why it worked before because i used the nvidia driver from there homepage, and installed the 32libs for me
<anto> ardchoille: you there i found the problem i needed to install the 32libs :>
<anto> ardchoille: but the current problem is this "error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<denny_> hai all
<jeri> hi everyone!
<jeri> does anyone knows how accelerate my video card for dapper?
<jeri> or make applications load faster
<Chousuke> it doesn't affect application load speed
<jeri> or atleast can you help how to load applications in kubuntu faster,hmm like windows
<Chousuke> They load faster in windows?
<Chousuke> I never noticed :/
<jeri> i mean most applications or programs in windows load faster than in kubuntu,does this mean i need to replace my old Amd athlon xp 1.5 ghz?
<anto> ardchoille: you there?
<anto> can somone help me with "error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jeri> maybe windows xp  doesnt need higher speed when it comes to processor but eats a lot of memory
<jeri> the more programs you install the more your memory is eaten
<jeri> while in kubuntu you need higher processor speed but need only little memory than in windows
<DexterF> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeri> hey there ubotu
<jeri> how can i make my kubunu boot faster?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> attached a known to be working usb wifi stick, kubuntu doesnt see it. can I re-scan or such?
<jeri> how can i make my kubunu boot faster?
<pag> !repeat | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<redoo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<anto> Can somone give me the libglu.so.1 32 bit library?=
<ardchoille> anto: libGLU.so.1 is provided by libglu1-mesa
<anto> ardchoille: http://pastebin.com/m47dfceb
<anto> ardchoille: i got libglu1-mesa installed
<ardchoille> anto: Then Tibia is looking for libGLU.so.1 in the wrong place
<ardchoille> anto: Are you using the 64bit version of kubuntu?
<anto> ardchoille: yes i am
<ardchoille> anto: why?
<ardchoille> You
<ardchoille> you're going to continually run into problem with that.
<anto> I don't realy care i only want that game to work, .
<anto> the rest of the programs i use work with 64 bits.
<ardchoille> With the number of problems and bugs I found with the 64 bit version, I can't help you with it, sorry.
<anto> So your telling me to reinstall my computer yet again?
<ardchoille> I don't remember saying that.
<WaltzingAlong> but you did
<anto> he didn't he just suggested it
<anto> o well if it works then fine
<anto> going to go to the server and burn another cd comming back soon
<chn> is there any part in the system preferences for configurating TV cards?
<chn> I mean somewhere to choose which chipset is my tv card use ...
<WaltzingAlong> chn: not that i know.
<WaltzingAlong> !v4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !v4l2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<firexdcc> hi
<firexdcc> speak here germany?
<ardchoille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WaltzingAlong> doch gibt's
<WaltzingAlong> !de | firexdcc
<ubotu> firexdcc: please see above
<firexdcc> thx
<WaltzingAlong> bittesehr
* genii sips a coffee
* WaltzingAlong ponders a cup of mocha
<JuJuBee> I manage a lab with 14 workstations.  Is there an easy way to install//remove software on all computers remotely?  I want to avoid logging into each one ...
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: updates can be automatically installed through cron. or did you mean something else?
<JuJuBee> Something else...  Like if I want to remove a particular program or install a new one...
<JuJuBee> On all 14 computers.
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: Utilise your package manager, that would be the easiest wy
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: I have 11 computers, have played with many ideas but the package manager seems to be easiest and fastest.
<WaltzingAlong> !info clusterssh
<ubotu> clusterssh: administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.19.1-4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 168 kB
<JuJuBee> ardchoile : doesnt the pm require me to log into each machine?
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: You can ssh in and do it that way if you want.
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: sure set up priv/pub keys at least you can skip typing passwords then
<ardchoille> yeah
<JuJuBee> I would like to avoid loggin into each cmputer and doing apt-get...
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: Then I feel you're going about it the hard way
<JuJuBee> I don't understand...
<ardchoille> It's nice to be able to admin 11 computers from one main box
<JuJuBee> That's what I want to do...
<ardchoille> ssh in and apt-get :)
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: maybe clusterssh can help
<JuJuBee> Is there no other way?  I am already doing that.
<JuJuBee> i will read up on clusterssh.
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: perhaps look into WaltzingAlong's suggestion?
<WaltzingAlong> well and you would not be doing that so often i would guess
<ardchoille> True
<ardchoille> unless you install/remove things on a daily basis
<WaltzingAlong> right
<WaltzingAlong> i admin around 10 machines now using ssh in (with keys, not passwords), aptitude what i need, and out
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: I would suggest using an rss feed reader and then subscribe to the ubuntu ssn to see when new updayes and security fixes are released. At least that way you know when to apt-get upgrade
<JuJuBee> clusterssh looks like what I need.  Thanks...
<WaltzingAlong> yeah and you could even construct your own list, have the others grab the list of things to be installed/removed, ...
<ardchoille> JuJuBee: For a feed reader:  http://www.ubuntu.com/rss.xml
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: chainssh.sf.net may be helpful too
<JuJuBee> K, I'll take a look... Thanks
<JuJuBee> Can you point me in the direction of learning how to use keys to avoid passwords on login?  That would be most helpfull...
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: sure!
<pfein> my thinkpad buttons don't seem to be working under Feisty... any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: search: passwordless ssh    http://www.securitydocs.com/library/3385   http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Passwordless_ssh_logins.html     http://blogs.translucentcode.org/mick/archives/000230.html   http://www.math.ualberta.ca/imaging/snfs/passwordless.html
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: you could also use ssh-agent to store the passwords
<JuJuBee> Thanks WaltzingAlong, I didn't know what to call it...
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: welcome
<osceola_> neveroqtno!
<osceola_> ko staa, wa
<DexterF> hi again.
<DexterF> knetwork-manager fails to setup wpa, can someone tell me how to setup the interface manually from a terminal?
<The_Machine> how do i restart the 'sound' services?  (What would it be called in init.d?)
<WaltzingAlong> DexterF: wpa supplicant
<osceola>  
<WaltzingAlong> DexterF: something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<BobDH> Two questions...(1) how do I determine if I have a 64 bit Kubuntu system and (2) does the 64 bit distribution only work on AMD? I've just tried to install the new Creative X-Fi driver and it says it can only install on a 64 bit system. My dealer was to have installed said distro but it is an Intel.
<DexterF> WaltzingAlong: ah, that helps, thanks
<Broc93> Vado...
<WaltzingAlong> BobDH: the 64bit version works with 64bit machines, amd and intel
<WaltzingAlong> BobDH: uname -a        should tell you toward the end which machine type (i686 for example)
<WaltzingAlong> BobDH: or just uname -m
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: thats not necessarily true (both parts)
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: 1) the 64bit version works on emt64 intel chips, not ia64
<WaltzingAlong> right not all 64 bit chips, just the ones supporting x86
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: 2) uname shows the target the kernel was compiled for, not what the processor can do
<The_Machine> i was about to upgrade my kernel
<WaltzingAlong> yes to know what he has installed on there
<WaltzingAlong> no what cpu it is
<The_Machine> and i don't want to fubar my nvidia drivers
<The_Machine> any special precautions i should take?
<WaltzingAlong> The_Machine: how did you install the ndivia modules?
<The_Machine> should i justleave it alone?
<hydrogen> The_Machine: if both nvidia-drivers and the kernel were installed through the package manager you should have no troubles
<The_Machine> WaltzingAlong, pathetically, i don't even remember
<The_Machine> it was like 6months ago
<hydrogen> The_Machine: on another note, if the current kernel is working for you than theres no reason to mess around
<The_Machine> alright..
<The_Machine> i'll just leave it alone
<The_Machine> ;)
* hydrogen goes off to breakfast
<The_Machine> (otoh, i do see that nvidia drivers seem to be installed from adaptec)
<The_Machine> er
<The_Machine> adept
<The_Machine> sorry, i'm tired.
<BobDH> Thanks. That lists *x86_64." Any idea why the drive would not install (it used the message "
<BobDH> This product only support 64-bit Operating Systems
<BobDH> Setup will now exit
<WaltzingAlong> hydrogen: so you suggest getting system info through cat /proc/cpuinfo  ?
<WaltzingAlong> BobDH: ok so it seems if uname -m showed x86_64 seems you have both a 64bit cpu and the 64bit distribution
<DexterF> was wpa_supplicant in /var/run7 in earlier versions?
<DexterF> should the kernel source contain a ubuntu subdir? i.e. if it's not there: something wrong?
<clouder> How do I set a background color on the text of my desktop icons?  Sometimes my wallpaper has dark and light areas and neither just black or just white text will do, and the glow doesn't help much
<bazhang> morning all
<xMoth> Hello
<xMoth> Does anybody know when today the RC from Gutsy Gibbon will be released?
<Jucato> xMoth: try #ubuntu+1 people
<Jucato> they might know
<xMoth> ok thx
<bjwebb> hi
<hemi_> que pano chatos ?
<bjwebb> what starts compiz automatically in kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> !autostart | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bjwebb> how do i run a graphical app as another user in gutsy?
<Kachna> :/ kinda cpu leak in Xorg O.o
<digitalhead> bjwebb: kdesudo should do it
<bjwebb> digitalhead: well firstly it seems to run stuff with my home dir, instead of the other users
<bjwebb> and i get connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<digitalhead> bjwebb: try kdesu
<bjwebb> digitalhead: afaik, thats just a link to kdesudo in gutsy
<digitalhead> bjwebb: shouldn't be. Both should be an option since they have different features
<bjwebb> they are :S
<bjwebb> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          7 2007-09-23 13:31 kdesu -> kdesudo
<digitalhead> bjwebb: sorry, it was just a guess, I still use feisty... waiting for the stable release
<Jucato> bjwebb: you can press Alt+F2, then click on the Options button to have the option to run as a different user
<bjwebb> Jucato: hmm
<Jucato> or you can try sux (just discovered it lately too)
<Jucato> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bjwebb> hey thanks!
<bjwebb> i'd forgotten bout that
<bjwebb> Jucato: that looks interesting too
<Jucato> with sux, you basically enter "sux - username" to log in to the other user (dont' forget the -)
<Jucato> then run apps like you would normally do
<bjwebb> cool
<Jucato> but don't forget to use kdesu for those apps that require it
<bjwebb> Jucato: ?
<bjwebb> like what?
<Jucato> if you're going to run GUI apps as root from the command line (or from alt+F2), always use kdesu, not sudo
<bjwebb> is sux okay for that tho?
<Jucato> even if you use sux
<arkygeek> hi.  when i activate the osx-like menu bar, i am not able to mve things around in it, and items are all centered on it.  there is seemingly no way to set panel prefs for it either.  (feisty fawn)
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know the equilivant of doing a '\n' in bash script in a echo?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: echo '\n' ?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: i of course mean:  echo -e '\n'
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, ah, thanks very much
<fdoving> the -e is the enable-backslash-escaped things switch.
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: keep in mind that echo will add a trailing \n to everything, so echo '
<fdoving> echo -e '\n' will actually output two times: \n
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: so echo -en '\n' might be what you want.
<Jucato> ##bash might have more ideas. (there's a channel for that right? O.o)
<Jucato> fdoving: thanks for that too. nice info to have...
* Jucato wonders where he'll use it though...
<markofr> hello
<markofr> arethere any kubuntu gurus
<nosrednaekim> sure there are:)
<markofr> ok :D
<nosrednaekim> markofr: go ahead and ask
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<markofr> i need a name of apt package that will install qt4 c++ development framework from trolltech
<nosrednaekim> markofr: qt-develop?
<nosrednaekim> qt-designer..
<nosrednaekim> and kdevelop4
<Jucato> (there's not qt develop :P)
<nosrednaekim> yeah ;)
<markofr> i do not need tools
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<Jucato> Broc93: not again!
<nosrednaekim> he wants magic I guess ;)
<markofr> but qt source
<markofr> ok
<markofr> i will get
<markofr> it fomr trolltech
<nosrednaekim> markofr: qt source?
<Jucato> markofr: we have packages
<Jucato> you can try searching in Adept Manager or use "apt-cache search qt4"
<Broc93> Jucato: what?
<nosrednaekim> is there any way to permanantly stop arts?
<Jucato> it depends on what exactly do you need (Qt 4 for runtime? or headers/development files)
<Broc93> It's only an automated message
<nosrednaekim> its using like 87% of my CPU
<Jucato> Broc93: I thought you were going to have a test run again
<Broc93> Jucato: no, It's the message that appears when I type /back or /away
<Jucato> I see...
<Jucato> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Walkboss> Hello! I'll make this short. Shift+Backspace crashes my system (or restarts XGL according to Google) and I found a command that is supposed to remedy it, but I get various errors when I enter the command.
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: what errors?
* nosrednaekim hates that "feature"
<nosrednaekim> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> hi guys
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: is that the DontZap feature in X? which is supposed to be ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<poison--> im trying to make a HD of 40GB ext3 using gparted, but everytime its ends the jobs, it gives me an unknown partition
<Walkboss> Wait.. I'm stupid. When I copied and pasted the command it left the quotation marks slanted or whatever.   instead of " "
<Walkboss> the command worked when I fixed it. Thanks anyway!
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: yeah... except one less key for XGL... really gets me when i'm writing.
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: put that command at the end of you .bashrc
<Walkboss> That runs it at startup, right?
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: doesn't DontZap in xorg.conf work?
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: never heard of it...
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: yeah...
<Walkboss> Right. Thanks again.
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: I think so, but maybe you should add it to /usr/bin/startkde
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: 'm not sure if .bashrc is called whenever you log in from kdm
<Dalton> has anyone got a link to a how-to for creating a kubuntu bootable usbkey?  I have an 8 GB usb key that I want to get a kubuntu dvd live image onto it
<Walkboss> I had that command in there already but with Terminate_Server added on the end. I'll try what you suggested
<WaltzingAlong> !info arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bazhang> Dalton: pendrivelinux dot com has some excellent walkthroughs.
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: you can use Option "DontZap" "true" in the ServerFlags section to disable ctrl-alt-backspace. i can't verify that for shift+backspace as i don't use XGL.
<Jucato> !pendrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah....
<Jucato> Dalton: in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ you can try searching for something like "Pendrive"
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: I like ctrl+alt+bckspace... its really useful. but its  not RePLACED by shift+bckspace..
<Jucato> iirc there was a blog post or article before about that too... but can't recall where. try Googling..
<Dalton> Thanks bazhang - exactly what I needed
<bazhang> Dalton: sure; lots of info about Ubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah... I Remeber seeing it on Tuxmachines.... search for " persistent kubuntu install"
* Jucato redirects to Dalton ^^^
<Walkboss> Also, when I press the "off button" in the corner or whatever (or I even press it on my computer itself) the options "shutdown" "log out" "restart" etc. are supposed to show up, but I only see "log out". I made sure "Offer shutdown options" is enabled in the Session Manager, but no dice.
<Walkboss> I noticed the options are there before I started using the "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" but I'm not sure if it's related.
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: thats another common bug... and there is a fix for it too. (its a problem with XGL)
<Jucato> Walkboss: does shutdown and restart also appear when you try to shutdown normally from the menu?
<Jucato> ah nvm... not the issue I was thinking...
<Jucato> of.
<tarek> wanted to know how to add further screenresolutions to the xorg.conf file
<Jucato> you can manually edit xorg.conf... or
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> menu driven ^^^
<tarek> so if i want to add higher resolutions i type:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<apothus> hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> hi apothus
<german> any idea of testing my internet velocity?
<apothus> i have a problem on a new ubuntu install, computer starts up fine with no beep codes, when i went to run ubuntu from the cd before installing i recived the error "kernel panic - not synching: IO-APIC + timer dosent work ...." reset the bios to standard and it installed, now im having the same issue again, any ideas?
<german> i had a program but that was in windows
<carwash^> german: download an iso from a ftp site near you
<carwash^> apothus: try booting with the noapic boot paramter
<contrast83> german: there are plenty of sites you can go to that test your internet speed. most broadband providers have something like that on their site as well.
<apothus> ok, and how do i set that?
<Jucato> german: try  speedtest.net
<german> i live in sweden, and have internet via the university network
<apothus> i hit safe mode start get to the prompt and type exit, that gets me into a normal session but i dont want to do that everytime
<carwash^> apothus: at boot. press esc to get in to grub
<carwash^> then select the normal line and press e
<carwash^> to edit
<apothus> ok, i'll give it a go, thx carwash
<carwash^> if you can get it to boot
<carwash^> type su gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> carwash^: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carwash^> oh, forgot im in #kubuntu :P
<Jucato> unless he's in Ubuntu or has Ubuntu installed along with Kubuntu
<Jucato> carwash^: but also never use su/sudo with GUI apps
<apothus> ok this falls into the wierd catagory, because i just restated it but i mised the 2 second window yet it booted fine, and after repeating booted fine the second time, is that error a serious one?
<carwash^> http://pastebin.com/m5c05648a
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<eyalush> hey any 1 here watches korean soccer?
<apothus> thanks for your help but i think im going to have to leave it for the night, eyes are bluring over :D
<hydrogen> !ot | eyalush
<ubotu> eyalush: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Vermux> how do I c chat history iin Konversation?
<Jucato> Vermux: Window menu -> Open Log File for <current channel/tab> or press Ctrl+O
<Jucato> logs are stored in plain text format in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/
<german> subtitles in movies?
<german> how do i get subtitles in a movie?
<carwash^> how do i join multiple servers with konversation?
<Jucato> File -> Server List or Quick Connect
<Jucato> for Server List, add a new server. for Quick Connect, just specify the new server you want to join to
<carwash^> thanks, i was afraid that would log me off this server
<Yammeh> Guys, I've been playing TF2 through wine and it crashed, I killed the process but the item is still on my taskbar and the application is still there too, is there anyway to fix it apart from relogging?
<Jucato> Yammeh: Ctrl+Esc and check if wine or wineserver is still running?
<Yammeh> Fs, apparently hl2 was still running, despite me typing killall hl2.exe
<Yammeh> Thanks for your help :)
<Jucato> great
<Vermux> how do I searach for a certain word in the log file in Konversation?
<Yammeh> Do you know of a decent site for teaching me to write simple programs in the konsole?
<Yammeh> Right click find text, Vermux
<Vermux> thanks
<Jucato> Vermux: press Ctrl+F
<Jucato> Firefox-like search bar
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Why doesn't Konqueror have such a search bar?
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: very simple answer actually
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: basically no one to do it
<Jucato> (and the fact that you can't introduce new big features into KDE 3.5.x anymore)
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: but Konqueror does have something slightly similar
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Yeah, the / search, I recently found that out...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> useful little thing
<LogicalDash> I'm running the 7.10 prerelease. SCIM is more-o-less consistently failing to start. The last message it gives me before failure is "Loading x11 FrontEnd module". Is this a known bug?
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Right? Though i had to press many keys to find out where it is on a non-US keyboard...
<Jucato> heh :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: So will your slim Kubuntu How-To apply to Gutsy as well? Or will you even update it matchingly?
<majnoon> <<in kubuntu gutsy :P
<Jucato> most probably it will still apply. package names have basically remained the same
<poison--> Jucato, do you know how can i browse a newly added HD to kubuntu
<poison--> its formated in ext3
<Dr_Willis> poison-- mount it. :)
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<poison--> tried gparted, it doenst let me mount
<Jucato> gparted doesn't mount :)
<poison--> kk
<Dr_Willis> i dident think it did. heh. :)
<poison--> im too stupid with this thing
<Dr_Willis> Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. S
<Jucato> hm. divorced S :)
<Dr_Willis> i do it old-skool with the shell. :)
<Yammeh> Can you guys tell me the syntax for a for loop on konsole?
* Dr_Willis is a l3et haXor
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<poison--> k, got it
<savetheWorld> for in in one to 3 ; do echo $f ; done
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<savetheWorld> for in f one to 3 ; do echo $f ; done
<poison--> <Dr_Willis, and what should be a working " mount point"
<poison-->  is "/" good?
<Yammeh> That didn't work, savetheWorld. bash: syntax error near unexpected token `f'
<poison--> nevermind, just got it
<poison--> :D
<MilhousePunkRock> poison--: No! It will cover everything that is already there...
<Dr_Willis>   /  is BAFD BAD BAD
<Dr_Willis> :)
<savetheWorld> Yammeh: try the second one. first had a typo
<poison--> no i didnt
<poison--> lolo
<MilhousePunkRock> poison--: /mnt/foobar is a good mountpoint
<Yammeh> gives the error I posted
<poison--> i mounted in /media/
<Dr_Willis>  and dont make your first user have the name of 'root' either. :)
<poison--> didnt work tho
<MilhousePunkRock> poison--: Of course you will have to create the folder first
<savetheWorld> for f in one to 3 ; do echo $f ; done
<poison--> lmao
<Dr_Willis> poison-- MAKE a directory for it
<savetheWorld> woops second one had a typo too! :-)
<Dr_Willis> dont just put it anyplace.
<poison--> ok, ok, you are all allowed to spank me
<poison--> lmao
<Dr_Willis>  /media/NEWSTUFF
<Yammeh> ok, ta
<Dr_Willis>  /media/MyPornStash  :)
<savetheWorld> Yammeh: try that last one. sorry.
<MilhousePunkRock> poison--: /media is for all the media, you don't want to hide your CD drive, for example
<Vermux> what accessory is like notepad in windows?
<poison--> KK
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of text editors you can use Vermux
<Vermux> to write some stuff I want to remember
<Jucato> Vermux: Kate is like super notepad
<Dr_Willis> kate, kedit, fte, vi, nano, pico, + 100s
<Vermux> which one is the best
<Dr_Willis> Vermux NONE is best
<Jucato> there's kwrite for a smaller version of kate, and knotes for sticky notes on your destkop
<Dr_Willis> you Might want to check out the post-it-note type programs  for note taking
<Jucato> desktop*
<Vermux> what do u mena? it is a chaos
<Dr_Willis> knotes thats it. :)
<Jucato> there's also Basket for super dumping of ideas and things
<Dr_Willis> Vermux whats best for notes is not best for writing a 1000000000 page book.
<Dr_Willis> Your must have features - are my bloat. :)
<savetheWorld> or even 12 lines of code.
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_Willis: Rumor has it KNotes can be used over the network, ever tried that?
<Jucato> Vermux: to put it simply. "best" is what will work for you best
<poison--> mkay, think it worked
<Dr_Willis> never tried MilhousePunkRock
<Vermux> Ic
<Dr_Willis> I take my notes in vi :)
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: that you can send knotes over network? yes heard of that feature
<Vermux> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_Willis: I'd really like to have the same stickies on both my machines...
<Jucato> you mean vim don't you? :)
<Vermux> where can I find knotes?
<Jucato> in Kontact
<Dr_Willis> MilhousePunkRock  export your /home :)
<Dr_Willis> !info knotes
<ubotu> knotes: KDE sticky notes. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 248 kB, installed size 844 kB
<Dr_Willis> Vermux install it.
<Jucato> they're installed by default
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_Willis: Why not on the shell? echo "something you wrote down" >> ~/notepad
<Jucato> it's part of Kontact, or iirc, In K Menu -> Utilities
<Dr_Willis> MilhousePunkRock becase i alwas got vi open. :)
<Jucato> Vermux: it's part of Kontact, or in K Menu -> Utilities
<poison--> how do i delete a dir, i mean, whats the command
<Dr_Willis> rmdir
<poison--> ty
<Jucato> must be empty though
<poison--> damn i love mc
<poison--> :D
<poison--> almost as good as apt-get install -f
<Dr_Willis> mc is handy :)
<Dr_Willis> check out screen also
<Vermux> what is kde walleeet?
<MilhousePunkRock> mc? vi? I feel like #kubuntu turned into a time machine back to the 80's ;)
<Yammeh> Is there a way to write a for loop so I can give it a number range rather than having to type 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 etc?
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: careful now...
<Dr_Willis> Yammeh Yes. :)
<Vermux> !kde wallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde wallet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !info abs-guide
<ubotu> abs-guide: The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (feisty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: KWallet stores all your passwords and you access same with one master password...
<Jucato> or ##bash (I think)
<Dr_Willis> lots of example bash info in that guide.
<Dr_Willis> a MUST read.
<Yammeh> Oh sweet, thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> !kwallet | Vermux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> !info kwallet | Vermux
<ubotu> vermux: Package kwallet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: what do u mean, master password?
<Jucato> there's not info about that. the kwallet subsystem is part of kdebase
<Jucato> Vermux: it basically stores and manages passwords that you use for different apps like web browsing, IM, mail, etc
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: Well... Say you have your ebay password stored in Konqueror, and your KMail passwords saved, and your Kopete account passwords... You open that app, and KWallet will ask for the KWallet password, and pass the password you need to the app that uses it...
<urli> alguien
<urli> habla espaol
<MilhousePunkRock> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !es | urli
<MilhousePunkRock> Beat you, Jucato
<Jucato> maybe
<urli> holaa todos
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: but isnt it dangerous to have all passwords at the same application?
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: You can only access them if you have the master password
<Jucato> not really. there's a master password, and only you can access it
<poison--> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: Which should be a strong password, like any password should be...
<Jucato> unless you 1) give out that password and 2) let somebody else use your computer
<urli> hola  hay alguna chica de argentina para charlar
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: It's stored encrypted, is it?
<urli> hola  hay alguna chica de argentina para charlar
<urli> hola  hay alguna chica de argentina para charlar
<urli> hola  hay alguna chica de argentina para charlar
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: yes, but if someone get the password for that they get all passwords!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@143.100.85.200.dial.dynamic.telviso.net.ar]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@143.100.85.200.dial.dynamic.telviso.net.ar]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> Jucato: ohh, beat me to it..
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: How should someone get it?
<Daviey> wow. Mez uses his ops!
<Dr_Willis> thats why i alwyas use the password 'dorwssap'
<Mez> Jucat=o banned though, not muted
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: hack
<Jucato> Vermux: it can't be accessed from the outside
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: If that is your concern, don't store passwords at all...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Vermux: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/kwallet/
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRockyes
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: In that case, KWallet is not for you...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<majnoon> ok i upgraded to gutsyTRYING to get kde4 to run it gives me some kind of gtk setuid error
<MilhousePunkRock> It seems reasonably safe though, I can't remember it ever asked wether to save my sudo password, for example...
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: ok
<MilhousePunkRock> majnoon: Gutsy is in #ubuntu+1
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: isnt is encrypted?
<Jucato> Vermux: it only saves your passwords for certain services. it doesn't save your password for your user/sudo
<majnoon> this a kde question me think
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: I am pretty sure it is encrypted... This is Linux after all...
<Jucato> basically only for web services. you trust Google/Yahoo/MSN more than your own computer?
<majnoon> +gtk
<majnoon> plus i asked in there too (waiting for answer)
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: are u implying that linx is more safe than win
<Vermux> ?
<Jucato> (duh!)
<majnoon> MilhousePunkRock, plus i asked in there too (waiting for answer)
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: To start with the fact that you do not have admin rights in your everyday work, yes...
<feierfox> hi
<majnoon> better to ask in ALL possible help channels
<feierfox> will there KDE 3.5.8 be in Kubuntu 7.10?
<Dr_Willis> I would have to say that Linux is 'safer' then windows. :)
<majnoon> it is feierfox
<feierfox> :O
* Jucato wonders if feierfox didn't understand the "still negotiating" thing earlier
<MilhousePunkRock> feierfox: No such thing as 3.5.8 IIRC
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: also in win u can be regular user
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: there is
<feierfox> so what?!
<feierfox> 3.5.8 IS in the RC?!
<Jucato> feierfox: no
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: But not by default...
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: Referring to XP here, the last Win I used...
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: ok, so in 2 clicks the defuault can be changed
<Jucato> Vermux: Linux also has more a stringent file permission/access system
<Broc93> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: But noone tells Joe User to do so...
<Jucato> anyway, Vermux, MilhousePunkRock: please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Broc93> |hello
<Broc93> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jucato> it has grown beyond the confines of this channel
<Dr_Willis> OMG I cant use LOL?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: I'll just stop it here, no need to defend Linux anyway...
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: As a final sentence, Jucato made a good point about the file permissions...
<poison--> LOL
<Vermux> MilhousePunkRock: do what the boss says, cannot talk freely here
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock:  btw, "KWallet saves this sensitive data for you in a strongly encrypted file, accessible by all applications, and protected with a master password that you define."
<Jucato> Vermux: that's for you too ^^^
<Jucato> (if you even read the link I gave earlier)
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Any details on the encryption?
<Jucato> not in the user manual I think
<Jucato> also let me re-emphasize that kwallet does *not* store your user's password (the one you use to login to your computer)
<Vermux> Jucato: thanks, Im sure I will read it in the future. I have to much information to handle at the moment, try to understand programs, kubuntu and general concepts
<Dr_Willis> learn the fundamentals :) and you cant go wrong
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Ever noticed that the recovery mode is a huge security hole? Since you can (or could before, maybe that is changed now) empty the file that stores the user passwords...
<Vermux> Dr_Willis: too many programs. how do I learn the fundamentals?
<Jucato> one by one, one step at a time
<Dr_Willis> phycial access to the machine is a security hole. :)
<Jucato> you don't have to learn them all anyway
<Dr_Willis> Vermux start with the shell work your way up. :)
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: same answer as Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> learning kde/gnome - is the trivial part.
<Jucato> you can either 1) remove the GRUB entry for recovery mode or 2) require a password for recovery mode (don't know how to do this one)
<Vermux> Dr_Willis: I didnt find extensive tuturial for the shell
<Dr_Willis> 'linux is all about Legos and layers' - Software parts (legos) forming Layers of Software. that then has more software on top of it.
<Dr_Willis> Vermux you dident look very good then. theres 1000's of shell tutorials out
<Dr_Willis> !info abs-guide
<ubotu> abs-guide: The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (feisty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about Mindstorm Legos
<Jucato> er.. I doubt he meant "programming
<Dr_Willis> google for bash tutorial, check out tldp.org  also
<Jucato> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> Thers a learningbash.org site? or somthing i recall also
<Dr_Willis> had lots of pictures
<Vermux> didnt mean programming at this point
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato / Dr_Willis: Good point... I was always thinking about having a USB key as a real key to the computer. Never had the time to even plan it though...
<Vermux> but it is for ubuntu
<Jucato> Vermux: a shell is a shell, in any distribution
<Jucato> the commands are the same
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: "Under the hood" (as in Desktop Enviroment) all *buntus are alike
<ksivaji> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jucato> one of the things that make all distros alike is the shell
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: There are different shells though, right? I remember Gentoo even gave me the choice which shell to use
<Jucato> yep. but the commands are basically the same
<Jucato> some shells just add different features
<Dr_Willis> or different default settings
<Jucato> but ls, rm, mkdir, etc. ..they're all common
<Dr_Willis> Fancy Prompts. :)
<Jucato> but even similar shells can have different prompts :P
<Vermux> Ic
* Jucato has to try out fish and zsh one of these days
<Dr_Willis> !info fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.1-2 (feisty), package size 680 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<Jucato> Vermux: don't try to take everything in one sitting. learn about things one at a time...
<Dr_Willis> fish is neat in ways.. annoying in others. :)
<Vermux> waht do u think abour Konsole?
<Dr_Willis> Gather up linux books from the bargin bin tables also at the bookstores.
<silkcom> I'm trying to figure out how to autostart synergy before login but after X anyone know how?
<Jucato> I have to experience the world outside of BASH.. even if I haven't even explored BASH :)
<Dr_Willis> the console is not a 'shell' its a terminal that givesyou a shell. :)
<Dr_Willis> err the Konsole :)
<Jucato> Vermux: Konsole is a KDE terminal emulator. it's an app that gives you a shell
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> :P
<Dr_Willis> Konsole can have several tabs each with its own shell in it.
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<Vermux> so what is the difference between the emulator and a real shell?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'real shell'
<tmske__> Hi, I have a tablet: graphire 2 i guess, but I don't have pressure difference in gimp, and if I in the half of the tablet with my pen I'm allready at the end of the desktop, so it doesn't use the full size
<Jucato> Vermux: technically, a shell is a program. it's a program that interprets commands that you enter
<Dr_Willis> years ago there were 'printing terminals' that printed out put to paper. :)  the Terminal programs 'emulate' that sort of device.
<Dr_Willis> i rember IRCing on a greenbar printing terminal :)
<poison--> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> Jucato:  so what program equivalent to Konsole it's just a shell?
<poison--> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> haaarrr
<hydrogen> Vermux: xterm
<poison--> u guys know any rdp program instead of rdesktop or krdc?
<Dr_Willis> Konsole, xterm , rxvt, gnome-terminal, xfce-terminal,
<Jucato> anyway, off for the night
<poison--> l8r Jucato
<ksivaji> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<ksivaji> !guTSy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MilhousePunkRock> !fiesty
<ubotu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe...
<thomas_> is it safe to update to gutsy just by setting other sources.list?
<thomas_> anyone?
<MilhousePunkRock> thomas_: 1. Gutsy is in #ubuntu+1 2. There is a manual on kubuntu.org in the Beta announcement
<thomax`> okay thanx
<xst> Shouldn't the release-candidate of gutsy be released today?
<milos83> i think it should
<MilhousePunkRock> !rc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon RC will be out 2 hours after the last person asked.
<Vermux> when installing a package from the command line, is it being downloaded from the Internet?
<Carnage\> Depends
<Vermux> for example: sudo alien package_file.rpm
<Vermux> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: If you installed it before, no, if not, yes...
<Carnage\> On the one hand on your sources-configuration and on the other hand on your cache
<MilhousePunkRock> !alien | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Carnage\> Vermux: That's not installing...
<Carnage\> And to use alien, you first have to download the rpm-file manually
* feierfox wants to have 3.5.8 in gutsy!! ;|
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: You should not use alien if you don't have to
<Vermux> I meant: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Carnage\> Vermux: Then, my explanation from above applies
<Vermux> will it install it from the Internet or there is zipped like file already with Kubuntu?
<Carnage\> Nope, there isn't
<Carnage\> On your Ubuntu cd, some widespread packages are included
<Carnage\> So you can install them from the cd
<Carnage\> But if they aren't available there, you have to download them
<Carnage\> But if you have installed them already once, they may reside in your apt cache
<Vermux> so this command:sudo apt-get install packagename-  is actually doing 2 things: downloading from the Internet and installing the program?
<Carnage\> Exactly
<Carnage\> If you solely want to install a debian package, you use dpkg
<Carnage\> apt-get serves to "intelligently" acquire the deb package and feed dpkg with it
<USMarine> anyone uses Keep ?
<stdin> Vermux: apt is a frontend to dpkg, apt downloads the package and resolves dependencies then hands over to dpkg to actually install them
<Carnage\> Yep, that sums up my statements :)
<Vermux> why would I want to install a Debian package?
<Carnage\> I said _deb_ package
<Carnage\> That's the extension of those packages
<Carnage\> Since apt originates from debian, it uses these extensions
<Vermux> explain "resolve dependencies"?
<Carnage\> Most packages require other packages, for example libraries
<Carnage\> Apt tries to ensure that all prerequisites for a package to be installed are established beforehand
<stdin> Vermux: it checks what the package you want to install need to work, then downloads those packages too and installs them with the package
<Vermux> Ic
<Vermux> and dphg is the installer
<Vermux> dpkg
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> dpkg does all the dirty work :)
<bazhang> :] 
<Vermux> sp APT initiates dpkg after the download?
<USMarine> dpkg doesn't care about dependencies
<stdin> well, dpkg does care, it just won't resolve them for you
<Vermux> stdin: does apt initiates dpkg automatcally?
<stdin> yeah
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> can one work only with Kubuntu doing all usuall work without the need for Win?
<stdin> well, I do
<stdin> I haven't used windows for years (except for fixing it for others)
<USMarine> if you like gaming, you'll need windows
<MilhousePunkRock> Vermux: Unless you have very exotic needs, everything's there...
<MilhousePunkRock> USMarine: That depends...
<dirk_> it depends on the games :)
<dirk_> some games are working very well with kubuntu
<USMarine> wasn't talking about solitaire -.-
<Vermux> what about flash? is there any problem with it?
<dirk_> I play heroes of might and magic 5
<dirk_> for example
<USMarine> flash works fine
<USMarine> but not shockwave
<dirk_> also I play halflife 2 and cs source
<stdin> but that's adobe's fault
<Vermux> because now Im trying to play a video in flash player and it is very slow
<asfak> i do, almost everything, exception are very few. What u wanna do ?
<MilhousePunkRock> asfak: Genomic Sequence Analysis? ;)
<Vermux> nothing special at the moment- wwanted to get the concept
<Vermux> so shockwave doesnt work?
<USMarine> if you want virus, you'll need windows as well
<dirk_> if you need some windows apps look on www.winehq.com ... there is a database with working apps
<MilhousePunkRock> asfak: Or even manage all publications I have to cite in a bibliographic software... And I am not learning tex as of yet
<dirk_> if you need an easy installation tool look for wine-doors it's great
<Vermux> USMarine: but a lot of movies are made with shockwave, no?
<USMarine> not many, but if you usually go to miniclip you'll find a few
<Vermux> ok
<USMarine> Vermux: i migrated to linux because my laptop producer didn't release 64bit drivers
<stdin> shockwave is becoming rare, flash can do most things shockwave can do now
<asfak> MilhousePunkRock, luckily i don't use both this. http://bioinformatics.org/software/ is application for genomic analysis in linux
<MilhousePunkRock> asfak: I know that site already, thanks anyway...
<Vermux> USMarine: and linux has those drivers?
<silkcom> I'm interested in running a script after X starts but before login, anyone have any experience or knowhow?
<asfak> i too am interested on this as being medical person and my studies are more genetic concerned
<USMarine> sure, everything works out of the box, however in xp i can't go to the internet to get the drivers because the lan/wireless card ain't detected either
<Vermux> got to go
<stdin> silkcom: X will source all the files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ when it starts, that's the place to put it
<asfak> the only problem today is, i couldn't play quicktime gsm files embedded on page in any browser, firefox or konq
<silkcom> stdin , thanks, do I just put an script in the folder?
<USMarine> Vermux: have you tried CompizFusion?
<stdin> silkcom: yeah, it works in a similar way that bash sources ~/.bashrc when it starts
<silkcom> gotcha, excellent thanks, ill see how it works
<rasmus> Sorry for stupid question, but is this the right place to ask questions for support?
<stdin> that's what the topic says
<rasmus> Great! I managed to delete my system tray from my taskbar, how can i get it back?
<stdin> rasmus: right click the panel, Add
<stdin> opps
<stdin> rasmus: right click the panel, Add Applet to panel > system tray
<silkcom> stdin: it didn't work, maybe i'll explain what I'm doing.  I'm trying to setup synergy before login (so I never have to touch the other computer), I think it requires X, but I could be mistaken
<rasmus> thanx!
<rasmus> a bit embarassing i didn't see it before ;-)
<stdin> silkcom: does that need to be ran as a user or root?
<rasmus> Another thing: i added a second panel at the top of the window. I want to make in thinner but i can't change any properties for it. Everythin i do is applied to the ordinary taskbar at the bottom
<silkcom> stdin as the user is fine
<stdin> silkcom: I'm not too sure if it would work without someone logging in then
<rasmus> correction: window  desktop
<silkcom> stdin i can have it run as whoever, it shouldn't make any difference (i don't think)
<stdin> rasmus: there's a drop down list on the top of the config window
<rasmus> okay, is saw something about it in the help menu but i can't seem to find it. I've been trying hard!
<stdin> silkcom: I've never used it, so I'm not sure about it. maybe look at "man Xsession" to see if there anything special you need to do to get an X app to work
<rasmus> I can't find it, sorry. Is there any way to get a screendump showing it?
<stdin> silkcom: I've only ever needed to run services when X starts
<silkcom> stdin, thanks for the help, i'll keep playin with it.  If nothing else I'll just have the default user autologin
<rasmus> strange enough, everything _not_ concerning the size of the panel affects the panel i want to modify
<stdin> rasmus: like this http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4870/cap1qj3.png
<Broc93> Vado...
<rasmus> honestly i don't have it! Maybe i didn't create it right in the first place?
<rasmus> The panel i mean
<stdin> if you added another panel and not an external taskbar I think there may be a bug that doesn't let you select it to configure it
<pag> rasmus, alt+f2 -> " dcop kicker default restart "  and then try configuring the panel again - iirc that might help
<rasmus> Horray! Thanx a lot! You made my day! Just found some information about the bug at this place https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/68926
<xenol> hello is there any icq client for terminal?
<pag> !info centericq | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: centericq: A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.21.0-18 (feisty), package size 1258 kB, installed size 3064 kB
<xenol> pag: ty vm dude
<stdin> xenol: and irssi
<xenol> stdin: i have  irssi but its irc and icq is plugin afaik
<hero> what is the kde equivalent for revelation password manager?
<poison--> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hero> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hero> n/m, got it.
<wathek_> hello all
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<wathek_> how could I read the ram or rm files of some radio straming ?
<Aranel> how can I listen shoutcast radios ?
<hitmanWilly> Aranel: amarok can do shoutcast
<hitmanWilly> Aranel: look under playlists -> radio streams
<Aranel> hitmanWilly: ok i trying it, thanks :)
<hitmanWilly> np
<paule118> 127.0.0.1
<HanzZ> paule118: hey :) it's my IP :)
<paule118> hi wo isn hier ??
* stdin isn't here
<paule118> ah
<christian_> hiho
<paule118> <>(
<german> how do i install java runtim enviroment?
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<melomane> hi, can someone help me with super grub?
<Q-collective> supergrub?
<melomane> yes
<Q-collective> what's that?
<Q-collective> the bootloader that saves your day?
<melomane> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download#floppy
<melomane> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=home
<Q-collective> oh btw, how can I get a more recent version of scribus? 1.2.5 is a tad old
<ardchoille> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5.dfsg-5ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 5365 kB, installed size 16000 kB
<ardchoille> Q-collective: Compile it yourself?
<Q-collective> I was afraid you were gonna say that
<ardchoille> Q-collective: Well, I'm strict with software; if it isn't in the repos, I compile. If I can't compile, I don't use it.
<Q-collective> ardchoille: ok, do you by chance know any other pagemakup software? :)
<ardchoille> Q-collective: I've never done anything like that. I heard scribus is the best, so I would try to compile it if I wanted it. There's probably other items out there for that purpose. Have you tried searching in adept?
<Q-collective> not yet
<ardchoille> Q-collective: Not sure if it will suffice, but have you tried openoffice writer?
<german> i can't install java runtime enviroment!!!
<german> i i do anything that the guide said and still nothing
<german> i do what sunjavas page says and nothing
<ardchoille> Q-collective: It looks like scribus 1.3.3.9 is in Feisty backports
<german> when i try to verify if i got java, i dont
<german> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<gerard> Good evening :)
<jpatrick> evening
<prodigo> why when I boot the screen is black?
<fay_elf> I would like to know that do firestarter and avclam run well in kubuntu with depencies, even that they are gtk+ apps?
<emilsedgh> fay_elf: all gtk+ applications run in KDE/Kubuntu
<emilsedgh> fay_elf: also you have klamav and kmyfirewall
<fay_elf> Kde eq's?
<stdin> and guarddog, another kde firewall frontend
<fay_elf> Thx a lot
<prodigo> ok anyone here?
<jussi01> im here
<jussi01> !ask | prodigo
<ubotu> prodigo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mr_Sonoma> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<prodigo> in login what's the difference beteen DFAULT and KDE ??
<prodigo> I don't get it
<prodigo> which one should I use
<prodigo> which one is better?
<jussi01> prodigo: no difference if kde is yur default
<prodigo> jussi01: do you know about it?
<jussi01> default is just a shorcut to whicheer you selected as default
<jussi01> s/whicheer/which ever
<prodigo> thanks
<prodigo> by the way I aks the way I wanna aks
<jussi01> ??
<prodigo> I hate this --->> < ubotu> prodigo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jussi01> !attitude | prodigo
<ubotu> prodigo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> prodigo: its intended to be helpful and speed things up
<prodigo> are you provoquing me?
<stdin> O_o
<prodigo> jussi01: I know how irc works
<jussi01> prodigo: not at all. Im trying to explain that I was trying to be helpful
<prodigo> nobody is gonna change my behavior
<stdin> that's nice, but argue else were
<prodigo> we don't have to have this conversatino in the first place
<ardchoille> Looks like a contender for my ignore list
<prodigo> I wasn't born yesterday
<stdin> please stay on topic
<prodigo> jussi01: and I appreciate it
<prodigo> the other stuff is unnecessary
<Broc93> godnight all!
<jussi01> goodnight Broc93
<X314Z159> well. goodnight people, this is officially the worst birthday ever.
<jpatrick> !ot | X314Z159
<ubotu> X314Z159: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jpatrick> X314Z159: but, you poor thing :(
<X314Z159> doh >< jpatrick i got confused, I'm used to having the channels the other way around.. ><
<nosrednaekim> that must mean he is  PClinuxOS guy.
<ScorpKing> when i log in on tty* it sais "You have mail". how can i read that mail?
<Neiuke> hello here
<stdin> ScorpKing: try typing "mail"
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Type "mail" ?
<ScorpKing> hehe. i see. ty :D
<ardchoille> he must have installed mailx or mailutils
<stdin> you can use TBird to read it too iirc
<ardchoille> stdin: Really? Didn't know that
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, it calls it "Unix Movemail" or something
<ardchoille> Ah
<ardchoille> That's just inter-system mail, right?
<ardchoille> Not a full MUA/MTA?
<trevor> acer aspire laptop can't enable wifi card.  Anyone can help?
* Minataku looks at his computer stacks and sighs
<Minataku> I gotta merge them into one, but three haven't completed testing, so I can't :\
<stdin> ardchoille: think so, I use it for mail from cron and the like
<nosrednaekim> trevor: yo! my dear 5050 user!
<Minataku> And I'd rather do it all at once, otherwise I have a LOT of moving to do
<Minataku> lol
<trevor> nosrednaekim: !
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I had to format!
<nosrednaekim> trevor: what happened?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I can't remember how we did it!
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I decided to try writing to a configuration to fix the sound, when the answer was staring me in the face...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: linux wouldn't start, so I had to reinstall...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I put grub on my windows...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: corrupted the harddrive...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: 0.o
<trevor> nosrednaekim: yeah...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: So, how did we do this?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: did you get windows back?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Downgraded to XP cause vista was being a bitch about my hard disk...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: in other words... you upgraded ;)
<trevor> nosrednaekim: but, Acer doesn't support XP anymore, cause they're too good for it...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: yeah...
<nosrednaekim> oh really? thats interesting.
<nosrednaekim> trevor: anyway... you have an atheros card right?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: yep...  Driver don't work for crap...
<trevor> Yeppers...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: ok, install ndiswrapper.
<trevor> I think I have Acer_acpi set up, but I'm having real problems with ndiswrapper...
<trevor> ndiswrapper acts funny with the driver...
<trevor> Here...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: here what?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I'm going to try to show you the screen...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<trevor> nosrednaekim:
<trevor> root@miles:~# ndiswrapper -i /home/trevor/Drivers/Atheros/net5211.inf
<trevor> installing net5211 ...
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<stdin> !paste | trevor
<ubotu> trevor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<trevor> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<trevor> And, it just keeps going for a while, then stops...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@206.212.47.83]  by stdin
<stdin> please don't do that
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@206.212.47.83]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<trevor> ?
<stdin> don't paste large post in the channel
<trevor> stdin: Do you know what it means, or how to fix it?
<heinkel_111> hello...how do I find out if I am running 32 bit or 64 bit version ?
<heinkel_111> of kubuntu 7.04
<trevor> heinkel_111: which did you download?
<heinkel_111> hehe
<heinkel_111> i am a bit rusty, but i have both installed
<stdin> trevor: I don't use ndiswrapper
<heinkel_111> trevor: i am not sure which grub entry is for 64 and which is for 32 bit, see my problem?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: You there?
<trevor> heinkel_111: Yeah...  I'm not sure...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: uhhh yeah.. osrry
<andersin> heinkel_111: so you have both installed on your computer?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: thats fine.....
<heinkel_111> andersin
<heinkel_111> yeas
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: run "unmae -a"
<nosrednaekim> *uname -a
<nosrednaekim> trevor: those errors are normal and OK
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Okay, so what do I do next?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: do an "lsmod | grep ath"
<nosrednaekim> if it returns anything. tell me.
<corgylegs> hello?
<ScorpKing> hi
<trevor> nosrednaekim: no..
<nosrednaekim> trevor: ok, do a "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<trevor> nosrednaekim: done.
<heinkel_111> nosrednaekim: "Linux 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<nosrednaekim> trevor: try an "iwconfig"
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: 64 bit
<andersin> heinkel_111: that means you run the 64bit kernel
<ardchoille> heinkel_111: See the "64" in there?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: it's only listing lo and eth0...  no wlan0...
<heinkel_111> what if it says "Linux 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<nosrednaekim> trevor: ummm do a "ndiswrapper -l"
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: 32 but
<ardchoille> heinkel_111: That's the 32 bit kernel
<trevor> heinkel_111: I've noticed that things replace i386, and i686 freely...
<ardchoille> heinkel_111: Are you on Feisty?
<heinkel_111> i686 = 32 bit and x86_64 = 64 bit
<heinkel_111> right?
<heinkel_111> yes this should be feisty
<trevor> net5211 : driver installed
<trevor>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<ardchoille> heinkel_111: Then you need to update your 32bit kernel.
<ScorpKing> internet in konq is working again today. i added static dns servers in resolve.conf. if i let the dailup connection get dns it sais the dns might be invallid but that's the only time internet works in konq. if i give the dailup static dns konq don't have internet. i run the dailup as non root. wtf?
<WaltzingAlong> heinkel_111: yes. uname reports what has been installed, not necessarily only what your cpu can do
<trevor> nosrednaekim: There...
<heinkel_111> ardchoille why do I need to update?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: ok, do a "lsmod | grep ndis"
<ardchoille> heinkel_111: Because I'm on Feisty and I have:   Linux localhost 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP
<heinkel_111> ah ok
<trevor> ndiswrapper and usbcore...
<heinkel_111> that is not a big deal, this machine has been down for 4 months and only missed one point release of the kerenel.... :)
<ardchoille> ok
<heinkel_111> thanks everyone
<andersin> heinkel_111: by the way, you can test individual libraries with file
<trevor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> !teethpaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teethpaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andersin> heinkel_111: which results in something like  /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4.2.0: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object
<trevor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40302/
<trevor> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40302/
<nosrednaekim> trevor: huh... thats odd... no ath0?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: nope...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: why I tried to alias...
<Minataku> Actually, I believe the kernel is well into 2.6.23
<andersin> 2.6.23 has just been released 2 days ago
<nosrednaekim> trevor: there was no need to alias that....
<Minataku> My bad
<heinkel_111> andersin: nice one
<Minataku> I was close, though
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> trevor: interesting. though
<trevor> nosrednaekim: whoops...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: So, now what?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: I don't think you messed anything up.
<nosrednaekim> is the little light on in the front of your computer>
<nosrednaekim> for the wireless?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: no...
<heinkel_111> I liked this: file /bin/gunzip -->/bin/gunzip: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<nosrednaekim> trevor: flick the switch
<trevor> nosrednaekim: nothin'...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: hmm ok, now what you need to do is turn off your computer, and pull out the battery  and AC for about 1 minute. th
<heinkel_111> by the way, what is the name for the nvidia control panel again?
<heinkel_111> nvidia-tools?
<andersin> nvidia-settings
<trevor> nosrednaekim: then ewhat?
<heinkel_111> thank you andersin :)
<nosrednaekim> trevthen plug everything back in and reboot
<nosrednaekim> trevor: thats to reset your wifi power.
<trevor> nosrednaekim: okay...  You gonna be here when i get back? ^.^
<waylandbill> is there something I can put in cron table to log current x session user off at a certain time? put /etc/init.d/kdm restart in there, but it locks the computer up. :-O
<nosrednaekim> trevor: i'll try
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Okay.. ^.^
<andersin> does anybody here have a dual-head setup?
<trevor> BRB
<vbgunz> anyone know if it is possible to use the gecko engine in konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: you can
<nosrednaekim> 't
<andersin> now that is just mean, nosrednaekim
<vbgunz> is it possible?
<xevious> nope
<andersin> it is filed as http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48311
<xevious> i believe konqueror renders pages more accurately, anyway
<andersin> so why do you want gecko?
<vbgunz> I don't use the gmail interface but one day I needed to log in and it just didn't work in konqueror
<vbgunz> also googles reader didn't work, but it works in firefox
<compilerwriter> I have downloaded an iso and in the folder with the download is a file that is the md5 checksum.  What program should I use to verify the checksums?
<xevious> oh wow
<andersin> md5sum
<xevious> yeah gmail sure doesnt work in konq
<WaltzingAlong> compilerwriter: md5sum
<vbgunz> considering they're both open source, it would be nice if I could switch engines like the user agent if the need arises
<WaltzingAlong> gmail works just fine in kde (konqueror) 3.5.7 on my machine
<compilerwriter> Do I fire md5sum up in a terminal or is it somewhere in this desktop of mine?
<vbgunz> I have 3.5.6. still using fiesty with default repos
<andersin> well what you can do is click on "Location->Open With firefox"
<trevor> nosrednaekim: back...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: is the light on now?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: gmail dowsnt work fine
<vbgunz> andersin, thanks for that link, that sure helps clue me in to a possibility
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: what is not working well about it?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: no.
<nosrednaekim> trevor: huh..... its probably acer_acpi messing things up. I never used it. uninstall it or blacklist it
<trevor> But I need it...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I used it the last time...
<nosrednaekim> what for?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: you have a 5050 right?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: yeah
<trevor> nosrednaekim: and you don't need it?
<nosrednaekim> nope... never used it
<andersin> vbgunz: If you have firefox installed, then you can click "open with firefox" from the "Location" menu
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: the chat isnt working, also the animation is different
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Did your's come with vista?
<andersin> sorry, vbgnuz, got confused with the nicks
<nosrednaekim> trevor: no... but I did get an express-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> trevor: and I have upgraded the BIOS
<vbgunz> andersin: I do have firefox but would like someting like that without the actual firefox overhead :)
<compilerwriter> next question when using md5sum on an iso file do I need to do it in binary mode?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Okay.  I called up acer yesterday about the driver not wanting to work, but they said they didn't support the driver on their site...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: the windows one?
<trevor> Yeah...
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: I c now also that it is very slow
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I thought the wifi stuff ran through the acpi...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: well, its the correct one as thats where I got mine from
<andersin> vbgunz: well, I am not sure how much overhead firefox is, I use it that way occasionally and it is ok
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Well, why the hell won't it work for me?!
<andersin> vbgunz: depends on how often you need to use it though
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I'm getting mad at acer...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: heh... why don't you try upgrading to gutsy?
<trevor> ?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: ok so 'does not work' means 'very slow', got it
<trevor> nosrednaekim: You think that would help?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: it works well here, both wireless and sound are perfect
<trevor> Well, I fixed the sound...
<trevor> Okay...
<trevor> I'll be back..
<xevious> how is gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> xevious: great
<nosrednaekim> trevor: I suggest a fresh install
<xevious> does a dist-upgrade from feisty go smoothly?
<trevor> ...
* trevor sighs...
<andersin> xevious: I did dist-upgrade and it worked
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: no, it means the chat isnt working too
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: i did and it worked well here too
<xevious> ooh. we have a release candidate as of today
<andersin> xevious: you use dolphin at the moment?
<Daisuke_Laptop> xevious: it went smoothly for me aside from having to do a manual grub update
<trevor> Well, I don't have any thing to loose, I guess..
<Daisuke_Laptop> haven't had to since
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: ok. chat is an addon to google's webmail through gmail
<xevious> anderson: no, but i'm pretty pumped for that change
<trevor> I haven't even got a chance to customize this yet...
<WaltzingAlong> but anyway
<nosrednaekim> dolpin is pretty nice
<Daisuke_Laptop> trevor: hint: put /home on a separate partition so you don't lose as much if you do have to install for whatever reason
<andersin> xevious: ok
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it is enabled, but it doesnt work
<andersin> trevor: second that. /home on an extra partition is super
<trevor> Daisuke_Laptop: I haven't even had a chance to put anything there yet, but thanks for the help...
<Daisuke_Laptop> just a note for future reference
<trevor> Hey.  Could I use a fat or ntfs system on home?
<xevious>  /home on a 1.2tb raid5 array is super
<andersin> trevor: changed from gentoo to kubuntu leaving home intact and it was smooth sailing
<trevor> Like, and reset the environment variables in xp to look there for my documents?
<andersin> xevious: sure, only I do not want to carry an extra bagpack for the disks next to my laptop =)
<Daisuke_Laptop> trevor: it isn't recommended for obvious reasons
<coreymon77> hi
<xevious> andersin: hehe, good point
<coreymon77> whens gutsy expected?
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: no.. that doesn't work well
<Daisuke_Laptop> iunno
<Daisuke_Laptop> rc today, apparently
<xevious> coreymon77: we got a RC today. so soon. when it's ready.
<nosrednaekim> trevor: just install ext3 drivers for windows.
<nosrednaekim> 18th
<andersin> trevor: ntfs is difficult to setup, since you need fuse for write support and fat does not work well with permissions
<stdin> coreymon77: RC's up now i think http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Daisuke_Laptop> 18th in theory
<Daisuke_Laptop> but this isn't theory, it's real life
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Where do I get them?  I've found programs, but I want the drive to be real...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: google it...
<xevious> goshdarnit.
<xevious> my drummer's girlfriend keeps hitting on me
<xevious> *grumble*grumble*
<Vermux> Konqueror is not supported by gmail
<andersin> trevor: just make your home drive fat
<nosrednaekim> trevor: and I have to go. if you have any issues, email me at nosrednaekim@gmail.com
<andersin> trevor: that is a little easier
<nosrednaekim> andersin: that doesn't work very well
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooooh, new intel video driver :D
<schwiz> hello anyone got time to help a complete noob ?  :P
<xevious> i'd strongly recommend NOT doing fat for your home drive
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: from where?
<andersin> nosretnaekim: true but arguably better than /
<xevious> schwiz: let me have a cigarette first, then i'd love to
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: gutsy, doing an update
<schwiz> cool beans just pm me when you ready :)
<xevious> right on
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: cool, I'm waiting impatiently for the new ATI driver
<andersin> schwiz: ask the question so we can all have a go =)
<xevious> schwiz: you gotta register with nickserv to be able to do private messages
<Daisuke_Laptop> schwiz: other people may be having the same issue, please ask support questions in the channel.  and remember that there are no stupid questions
<xevious> schwiz: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<xevious> bbiab
<nosrednaekim> trevor: I have to go... good luck
<minnozz> what could cause the error " Oct 11 22:39:05 ammobox kdm_greet[10807] : Internal error: memory corruption detected"
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> minnozz: memory corruption?
<minnozz> Daisuke_Laptop: hmm for some reason I thought that too =)
<minnozz> but is it a software or a hardware error?
<trevor> Okay...  Concensus on best thing to do with the home directory?
<andersin> minnozz: you can boot in the memtest kernel and try...
<trevor> Wait...
<minnozz> andersin: I did that a while ago without errors
<minnozz> but I'll try
<trevor> Could I mount the document drive to a point on home?
<trevor> like /home/trevor/docs
<andersin> trevor: that is probably best
<trevor> Like I do with windows in the media folder?
<Daisuke_Laptop> trevor: that you can do, and is a good idea
<trevor> Thanks!
<trevor> Now...  EXT3?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i do that with my laptop (mount nfs shares in directories residing in my home directory
<Daisuke_Laptop> ext3 for home, definitely
<trevor> Okay...
<trevor> I don't need the whole of home...
<trevor> Just documents and stuff...
<trevor> That way, I can get to them from both windows and linux...
<andersin> we can start arguing about ext vs reiser =)
<trevor> I'm scared of reiser, so let's not...
<Daisuke_Laptop> andersin: i would prefer a non-murderous filesystem.
<lovre> how do i set the resolution in kubuntu?
<Klowner> Anyone know if Amarok has an option to rip a cd to the harddrive?
<poison--> guys, can i add a folder with *.deb packages to adept or synaptic so i dont need to download them again?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Klowner: open konqueror
<Daisuke_Laptop> and with an audio cd in the drive, type audiocd:/ in the address/location bar
<poison--> guys, can i add a folder with *.deb packages to adept or synaptic so i dont need to download them again?
<poison--> laggggggggg
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...i think, i don't do that often...
<Klowner> Daisuke_Laptop: ahh, then just.. drag the ogg or mp3 fake-folder things to my music library?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> that'll take care of ripping and everything else
<Daisuke_Laptop> should properly tag, as well
<Klowner> Daisuke_Laptop: cool, thank you. It'd be cool if they just added a simple little copy button to amarok. Oh well, this is easy enough
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know that amarok doesn't have tht
<Daisuke_Laptop> never tried
<lovre> how do i change resolution, any1?
<trevor> Desktop configuration?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lovre> i dont see it
<schwiz> mmm at the boot screen there is an option..
<schwiz> I can't get past the boot screen though lol
<strog_> how can u change your bootspash
<strog_> bootsplash
<Daisuke_Laptop> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lovre> Daisuke_Laptop: thats about fixing problems, im asking normal screen resolution changing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're better off waiting for gutsy to go final though
<Daisuke_Laptop> lovre: if you can't change your resolution, there's a problem.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl+alt+(+/-) would normally do it
<lovre> Daisuke_Laptop: i could, if i just knew how. Im new to linux, and i dont know where that option is
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh!
<schwiz> anyone know how to fix this problem, When i try to boot with the live CD, after the boot menu my screen goes blank.  I have an 8800 Ultra
<lovre> Daisuke_Laptop: :D
<xevious> schwiz: i just realized it was later than i thought and i have a gig in an hour
<Daisuke_Laptop> well then
<Daisuke_Laptop> system settings > monitor and display
<xevious> schwiz: which boot screen? from the CD or after you've installed?
<schwiz> from the cd, i can't install
<schwiz> I see the CD boot menu, I press 1 to boot/install and after it loads the screen is blank
<xevious> schwiz: which version, feisty or gutsy?
<schwiz> uhh...
<xevious> schwiz: (7.04 or 7.10)
<schwiz> let me find out one sec
<lovre> Daisuke_Laptop: thank you very much
<schwiz> 7.04
<lontra> does kubuntu still have a crippled konqueror profile in 7.10?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<blekos> can anyone tell me how i can *easily* syncronize my PDA with kmail?
<xevious> schwiz: well. i'd give the 7.10 release candidate a try, see if that fixes things. how's your monitor connected? rgb or dvi?
<xevious> greets, anto
<schwiz> DVI, Where do I get the 7.10 release I only noticed this one version (besides the server version)
<xevious> schwiz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<xevious> schwiz: i know with the binary nvidia driver there's been a problem where it defaults to a TV out when the monitor's plugged in by DVI, but wouldn't think that applies to the vesa driver that the install CD uses.
<xevious> schwiz: but give that gutsy CD a try, i gotta run to my gig
<lontra> anyone know if konqi will have a crippled profile in 7.10?
<schwiz> could it be because i got the amd64 release?  I have an intel Q6600 I wanted to take advantage of?
<lontra> i guess i mean simplified ... but it's crippled imo
<andersin> lontra: probably, but I am not sure
<lontra> andersin: thanks
<xevious> schwiz: i run amd64, it detected my server's onboard 6150 a-ok
<Vermux> how do I view repositories in Adept?
<schwiz> cool i didn't think it would be a problem just wanted to make sure before i downloaded the 7.10 amd64 version :)
<xevious> schwiz: running amd64 can make using flash and things a little more complex, just to warn you
<Vermux> does somebody know how can I view repositories in Adept?
<xevious> schwiz: and at this point there really isnt a performance increase unless you need to crunch 64bit numbers
<andersin> Vermux: "adept" "manage repositories"
<xevious> schwiz: good luck. i'll be back on here late tonight
<Vermux> it gives me a window: software resources"
<anto> andersin: i reinstalled today back to 32Bit kubuntu and had help from another guy now everything is working except for one thing
<anto> schwiz: Watchout when downloading the amd64 version, you will lose alot of programs
<Vermux> andersin: where can I view them?
<anto> schwiz: i personaly made that misstake before
<andersin> anto: hi
<andersin> Vermux: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.d/*
<Vermux> andersin: what is this? I meant graphically
<anto> andersin: how do i setup the x-tra buttons on my board such as the www , next song, previus song play/pause?
<anto> vermux, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<anto> vermux, that will show you a list in kate editor program
<andersin> anto: which keyboard?
<anto> andersin, BenQ
<andersin> anto: in system settings you find "Regional and Languages"
<Vermux> Im trying to follow the following steps:
<andersin> anto: in there is keyboard layout
<Vermux> #
<Vermux> Start Adept by choosing K Menu->System->Adept (Package Manager) from the Desktop menu system.
<Vermux> #
<Vermux> Select View->Manage Repositories in the Adept package manager window.
<Vermux> #
<Vermux> To enable the Universe repository, find the repository line with the Universe Component, and right click the line and select Enable.
<andersin> anto: see if your model is supported
<andersin> anto: also check the generic intl keyboards
<anto> andersin: dose not look like it
<Vermux> when I click on manage repositories "softwre siurces window opens
<Vermux> who can help to clrify these without going into text editors and command prompt at this point
<henrik__> hey guys, can anyone tell me how i can mount a .iso file? been looking around, but nothing I try works.. :/
<Vermux> anyone?
<andersin> anto: well the best way is probably google
<andersin> anto: if that fails I talk you through rolling your own
<Vermux> nobody knows how to view repositories with Adept?  this is wiered
<anto> andersin: i don't think you realy understood my problem
<andersin> anto: you have extra keys on your keyboard that you want to have do something
<anto> andersin: the keyboard works fine with the layout but i want the accessori buttons to work such as play/pause, next song, previus song, open Firefox Etc
<anto> andersin:  Okej you do understand what i want to do but i don't understand what you want me to try
<yamal> !iso | henrik__
<ubotu> henrik__: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<andersin> anto: ok, fire up xev in a console
<andersin> anto: and then press one of these buttons
<lovre> i messed up. I cant install my graphics card driver. Installation says i can install it while running X. What should i do?
<lovre> can i quit X and use only console?
<andersin> anto: look for something like keycode 174 (keysym 0x1008ff11, XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<SheeEttin> lovre: recovery mode?
<lovre> recovery mode is console only?
<lovre> ok ill try, be back in few minutes
<andersin> lovre: ALT+CTRL+F1, log in, /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<anto> 164 is stop
<anto> andersin: 164 is the stop keycode
<andersin> ok, does it have a keysymbol?
<andersin> or does it say keysym 0x0, NoSymbol
<anto> andersin: the media buttons work but only when i have got focus on that X screen ( i got two screens is it possible to make them work when i got focus on the other screen)?
<Vermux> how can I view repositories in Adept?
<anto> andersin: when i try WWW button "state 0x10, keycode 130 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,"
<andersin> anto: ok, so to decode that it reports a key that X does not know what to make of
<anto> How do i tell X what to do with the keycode ?
<andersin> anto: can you tell me the other keys that do not work, please
<andersin> the best is probably to try the keyboard models that are in X and see if one works for you
<anto> andersin: that is not my main concern
<anto> andersin: i want the media buttons to work when i have got focus on another X server
<anto> i'm runing seperate X servers for the screens
<andersin> anto: so you have 2 monitors, or 2 users?
<anto> 2 monitors
<andersin> anto: and on each you have a separate X server with different users?
<Vermux> who knows how to see repositories in Adept manager?
<anto> andersin: no i have the same user
<andersin> Vermux: under the adept menu "manage repositories"
<andersin> anto: so why the 2 servers?
<anto> Its hard to explain
<andersin> anto: are they on separate graphics cards?
<anto> andersin: No
<Vermux> andersin: but when I click on it a window opens :software resources" I dont c any repositories!!
<andersin> anto: cause the nvidia cards should be able to drive 2 monitors
<anto> andersin: i know that because i'm already using 2 moniters
<ubunturos> I installed tomcat5 on 6.06.1 and it couldn't find JDK. I pointed it to JDK through the file, /etc/default/tomcat5
<ubunturos> however, all of them begin with a # (assuming this is for comments)
<anto> andersin: the problem is when i got amarok on one server and i got focus on the other server and want to change songs using the keyboard media keys without changeing focus
<ubunturos> how do I test if my tomcat5 is running?
<ubunturos> and on what port does it run
<anto> andersin: if that makes sence to you of course
<andersin> Vermux: what do you see?
<anto> ubunturos: ps ax | grep tomcat5
<andersin> anto: is it not possible to use only one server?
<anto> andersin: yes it is but then its a real mess with windows and stuff
<andersin> anto: sounds that you want a plain dual-head setup
<ubunturos> anto: the process is running, but how do I test a sample page
<andersin> anto: that I do not understand
<ubunturos> anto: I'm unaware of the port it is running on
<Vermux> andersin: "SOftware Resources" window with the following tabs: kubuntu software, third party software, updates, authentication, statistics!!
<andersin> thats it
<andersin> Vermux: thats it
<anto> ubunturos: sudo apt-get install nmap then use ifconfig to find our your ip then write nmap <your ip> and it will show up.
<anto> ubunturos: else just google for the standard port of it and try that
<andersin> Vermux: the standard repositories "hide" behind the chekboxes
<Vermux> I want to do this but dont c any repository: find the repository line that starts with "cdrom:", right click the line, and select Disable
<andersin> Vermux: ah
<ubunturos> anto: the port on windows is 8080, tried that, doesn't work
<anto> andersin: ill talk more tomorrow school tomorrow
<anto> ubunturos: actualy the default port is 80 if i'm not wrong
<ubunturos> anto: is nmap compulsory?
<ubunturos> anto: Apache's running on that
<ubunturos> anto: Tomcat has to run on top of it
<andersin> Vermux: you sure that the cdrom line is in there
<anto> ubunturos: nmap is what i use to see what ports are runing on a certain ip or scan the network
<anto> ubunturos: its got nothing to do with the actual tomcat process
<andersin> do a grep -i cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.d/*
<ubunturos> anto: umm. ok
<Vermux> anto: is the source code box has to be checked or not?
<anto> ubunturos: best of luck mate i'm going to bed dam school otmorrow
<Vermux> andersin:  I dont c any cdrom line
<anto> Vermux: ask andersin instead i'm going to bed
<ubunturos> anto: ok, thanks. Good Night :)
<Vermux> andersin: does the source code box has to be checked?
<andersin> Vermux: what do you want to do
<andersin> Vermux: it only needs to be checked if you need the source code
<Vermux> andersin: I dont remember what the default was and if I changed it
<andersin> the default where you get the packages from?
<sugiono> hello
<sugiono> i want to help
<Vermux> andersin: Im trying to follow the instruction :"find the repository line that starts with "cdrom:", right click the line, and select Disable". where is the list?
<andersin> Vermux: maybe you do not need that. What instructions are those?
<Vermux> from the basic guide to kubuntu
<Vermux> andersin: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Vermux> it is frustrating, the documentation is so poor
<andersin> are you running 6.10?
<lovre> ive really done it now. I have a nVidia 7900GS graphics card, and im having problems installing the drivers (first time driver installing in linux for me)
<lovre> can some1 help plz
<andersin> Vermux: does adept ask you for a cdrom when you want to update?
<andersin> lovre: if you wait for gutsy, it has a restricted manages for these things
<andersin> lovre: otherwise you need to do 3 things
<andersin> lovre: 1. edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the line that reads Driver "nv" or Driver "vesa" and replace it with Driver "nvidia"
<andersin> lovre: 2. install linux-restricted-modules-common and nvidia-glx
<andersin> lovre: 3. cross your fingers and restart X
<andersin> Vermux: you still there?
<Vermux> yes, sec
<dumnut_> hi, i am in process of loading kubuntu disk, it said "file:cdrom/pool/main/u/utils-linux/bsdutils_2.125-4ubuntu6_i386.deb was corrupt, cvould not download package bsutils & liliu28", and now it hangs at "installing the base system udev", is ther any way i can continue or do i need to order another disk from kubunt?
<lovre> andersin: install linux-restricted-modules-common and nvidia-glx ----- how do i do that?
<Vermux> andersin: it does not ask me for cdrom
<andersin> lovre: can you open konsole please
<andersin> Vermux: well, skip it then
<Vermux> andersin: however, I just wanted to follow these instructions but the explanation is so bad
<lovre> yes
<lovre> andersin: yes
<andersin> lovre: ok, type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-common
<Vermux> andersin: my questions is where is the list of all depositories??
<andersin> Vermux: 2 sources
<andersin> Vermux: /etc/apt/sources.list
<andersin> Vermux: and all files in /etc/apt/sources.d
<pcrtech> can you do software raid of firewire hard drives?
<lovre> andersin: i get this error:
<lovre> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - o                        pen (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lovre> E: Unable to lock the administration directo                        ry (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process usin                        g it?
<andersin> Vermux: you should see lines like deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<andersin> lovre: close the install program first
<lovre> andersin: what install program?
<lovre> andersin: im not running anything
<Vermux> the first file is empty
<Vermux> andersin:
<andersin> lovre: that error means that some other program is busy installing/removing software
<lzfy> hello everyone
<andersin> Vermux: anything that starts with deb in the other files?
<pcrtech> i think there is a dpkg command to unlock the repositories and library
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Vermux> what other file
<lovre> andersin: seems adept manager is running but i cant kill it
<Vermux> andersin:  this is the only file I havesources.list.d
<andersin> try kill -9
<Vermux> andersin:   sources.list.d
<andersin> Vermux: sources.list.d should be a directory
<lovre> andersin: not working. How can i get the list of processes with they ID to kill them?
<andersin> lovre: ps -ef
<ardchoille> lovre: ps aux | grep adept_manager
<Vermux> andersin:  there are no files there
<stdin> lovre: try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Vermux> andersin:  it is empty directory
<lovre> stdin: what does that do?
<pcrtech> unlocks the repos
<stdin> lovre: kills anything locking the database
<andersin> Vermux: so you have no file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and no content in /etc/apt/sources.list
<andersin> Vermux: does that sum up the situation
<pcrtech> is it possible to do software raid with firewire hard drives?
<Vermux> andersin:  I have only the first directory u wrote. the 2nd one I do not have
<pcrtech> i have three drives i want to raid together (2x200gb in RAID 0 and then those two RAID 1 to a 400gb)
<andersin> Vermux: ok, so in short you have no repository set up
<Vermux> andersin: ok, but why it doesnt say about it in the documentation?
<pcrtech> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<andersin> Vermux: what happens if you do sudo apt-get update from a konsole?
<andersin> Vermux: because it took me as a human some time to figure that out, documentation can't do that -)
<Vermux> andersin: documentation should do that.
<lovre> andersin: there was some problem with domino (?wtf?). it instructed me to do: sudo apt-get -f install
<andersin> lovre: domino?
<lovre> andersin: i know, thats wierd, dunno
<lovre> andersin: maybe it was blocking something or i dunno
<andersin> Vermux: ok, so apart from following the doc to the letter, what did you want to do in the first place that got you to the doc?
<andersin> lovre: ok, can you install now?
<Vermux> andersin:  Im new in this linux and kubuntu thing. where do I c the repositories and how can I enable this function?
<andersin> lovre: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-common
<lovre> andersin: yes, its installing
<lovre> andersin: now
<lovre> andersin: linux-restricted-modules-common is already the newest version.
<Vermux> andersin:  all I wanted to do is to read about kubuntu- get familiar with it
<lovre> andersin: should i restart computer now?
<andersin> lovre: did you edit xorg.conf?
<lovre> andersin: yes, i wrote nvidia where you said
<andersin> lovre: try it, and good luck =)
<lovre> andersin: what are my chances?
<Vermux> andersin: it is a problem when something is not explained, or not explained well by official documentation
<andersin> lovre: if it fails, just switch the line back to the old one in xorg.conf
<andersin> Vermux: when did you install?
<lovre> andersin: with my luck, i think ill be changing it. OK, ill brb
<Vermux> andersin: installed a week ago
<andersin> Vermux: to be fair, you use the 6.10 documentation when you installed 7.04, it could just be outdated
<andersin> Vermux: have you taken a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu ?
<andersin> Vermux: that seems to be a much nicer guide to repositories
<Vermux> andersin: I need adocumentation for kubuntu
<andersin> Vermux: Do you need questions answered, do you have problems or do you want an overview of what it can do?
<andersin> Vermux: it is difficult without concrete questions
<Vermux> yes, overview. untill now I used the overview for 6.0...
<andersin> Vermux: anything in particular that you want to do?
<Vermux> andersin: not right now, I need to take a break from it. it is frustrating
<Vermux> andersin:  do u recommmend the Ubuntu web site u sent me the link for?
<pcrtech> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<andersin> Vermux: Well that sites is for a particular problem, namely repositories
<Yammeh> What's the option on cp that allows me to copy a whole directory to another destination?
<andersin> Vermux: just start using it, if you run into problems, it is much easier to help you to deal with them once we know what they are
<Vermux> andersin: Ic. and for general overview?
<andersin> Yammeh: -r
<Yammeh> Thanks
<Vermux> andersin: sonds good
<Vermux> sounds
<andersin> Vermux: there is not really one, I know that there is a ubuntu book
<andersin> Vermux: but there are so many programs that you cant catch all
<Vermux> andersin: this is exactly the problem, and the problem with the whole linux
<andersin> Vermux: tell me what you want to do with it and I can help you
<andersin> Vermux: ok, what do you expect to get out of an overview?
<andersin> Vermux: maybe if you tell me where you want to end up, I can tell you how to get there =)
<Vermux> andersin: nothing in particular now. I will continue tomorrow. the overview should be similar to the link I sent u, but updated and more self explenatory
<andersin> Vermux: The link you sent me is one tiny aspect of kubuntu
<Vermux> andersin: I want to end up understanding the concepts behind linux, Kubuntu. Command prompt
<andersin> Vermux: and to be fair it is the solution to a particular problem
<Vermux> andersin:  and beeing able to use it
<andersin> Vermux: ah
<andersin> Vermux: by concept you mean how to administer it from the command line?
<Vermux> andersin: the goal is to know how to use linux and its commands
<lovre> it didnt work. Im stuch with 640x480 resolution on 19'' monitor :(((((((((((((((((((((((((
<andersin> lovre: install nvidia-settings and see if you can change the res
<Vermux> andersin: yes, administer from the CMD and from GUI
<lovre> so linux is a pest when it comes to drivers... as i heard...
<ScorpKing> lol
<lovre> i recovered the cfg file to vesa or whatever it is
<andersin> Vermux: ok, the first thing you need to understand then is to build up some understanding of what the command line can do
<Vermux> andersin: right
<lovre> i have to study for tomorrow, and now i cant even read from this monitor :(
<Vermux> andersin:  I have the link for the command line(from ubuntu web site) but didnt have the chance to read it yet
<andersin> Vermux: I can only recomend to you that you try to use programs until you hit problems and then solve them
<Vermux> andersin: so r u suggesting to start with the cmd first and not with the GUI aspects?
<lovre> andersin: i installed nvidia-settings, but there is nothing in it. No options available
<andersin> Vermux: that way you gradually build up an understanding
<lovre> andersin: is there anything i can do?
<andersin> lovre: moment, please
<lovre> andersin: ok
<Vermux> andersin: and how longshould it take if I invest in it\?
<andersin> Vermux: well first of all get all the applications you need
<andersin> Vermux: if you want to learn the command prompt
<andersin> Vermux: then I suggest getting familiar with at least an editor and reqular expressions for grep
<enjoi1216> hey andersin do you know how to install the new Firefox 2.0.0.7 because i just checked and i can't use wine to install it although i can download the fule
<Vermux> grep?
<Vermux> andersin: I forgot what it is.
<enjoi1216> fule=file
<enjoi1216> ??
<andersin> it is used to output only lines from a file which match a pattern
<andersin> do not use the windows version!
<andersin> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/09/manually-installing-the-latest-firefox-in-kubuntu-a-cleaner-installation/
<enjoi1216> can anyone in this room help me
<andersin> lovre: are you sure that the nvidia driver is loaded?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: read this when you have some time. maybe it will help - http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<andersin> Vermux: the "secret" to administering from the command line is to learn about the different configuration files
<andersin> Vermux: like that the repositories are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vermux> andersin: thanks, I appreaciate your efforts
<lovre> andersin: it is NOT loaded, could not boot with that configuration
<andersin> Vermux: the guis then only change the files for you
<andersin> ah, what was the error?
<andersin> lovre: ah, what was the error?
<Vermux> andersin: what is guis? also the file names are very confusing and dont make any sense
<lovre> no error, just a blank screen and nothing happens. i recover the old cfg file and i booted succesfully
<andersin> ok
<andersin> can you paste the log
<Vermux> andersin: ok have a good night, talk later
<andersin> it should be in /var/log/xorg.log.old
<andersin> Vermux: good night
<Vermux> andersin: I saved all the link for future reference
<Daisuke_Laptop> pastebin the log!
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<andersin> ScorpKing: thanks for the link!
<ScorpKing> andersin: uga had a solution - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-2007-09-27.html
<ScorpKing> for nvidia
<ScorpKing> andersin: got that link from uga too. :D
<andersin> ScorpKing: whats uga?
<ScorpKing> a nic on irc
<ScorpKing> not here tonight.
<Col-Panic> Hi there
<lovre> andersin: i followed instructions from ubuntuguide, i did what it asked, except one thing. Its says to add "libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1" to config file. Where do i add it? EOF or BOF or what?
<Col-Panic> Is there a way so change the way those tooltips are shown in KDE?
<enjoi1216> hey andersin what was that weblink again
<enjoi1216> because i accidentally closed it
<andersin> http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Col-Panic> I'm talking about the animation once, sliding in from left to right, like "K Menu"
<Col-Panic> once -> one
<enjoi1216> i need to one on firefox
<andersin> lovre: please pastebin the log and the xorg.conf when it did not work
<andersin> ah, sorry
<andersin> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/09/manually-installing-the-latest-firefox-in-kubuntu-a-cleaner-installation/
<andersin> should have told Vermux about the ubuntu screencasts
<lovre> andersin: where do i find the log?
<andersin> <irony>but that might drive him to gnome</irony>
<andersin> lovre: /var/log/Xorg.log.old
<ScorpKing> andersin: sorry, wrong irc link. looking for the right one.
<andersin> I seem to attract nvidia problem at late hours :-S
<lovre> andersin: http://pastebin.com/m77de3904  im going to restart, be right back
<andersin> lovre: wait
<andersin> lovre: need /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dv_> hello
<andersin> hello
<dv_> guys, do you think I can install the RC without problems?
<dv_> my sister's new PC is here. now. I don't want to keep her waiting until oct 18th
<andersin> yes, but don't blame me if it goes wrong. I upgraded to the beta and it is sweet
<andersin> The only problem with the RC is that you have more updates until release
<dv_> but nothing that breaks the system I suppose
<andersin> i.e. you get update notifications every day
<andersin> you in for a fresh install or an update?
<dv_> fresh
<andersin> sure, go for the rc
#kubuntu 2007-10-12
<andersin> can't lose anything in the process anyways
<andersin> but I would say it is pretty stable
<andersin> and definitely useable
<andersin> hey, for me suspend started working so I am all praise
<andersin> so take my advice with a grain of salt :-)
<enjoi1216> hey andersin hey andersin where should i save the firefox file to after i download it
<enjoi1216> because that webpage that you gave me was how to install firefox manually
<andersin> yes, wasn't that what you wanted?
<andersin> why do you need the latest anyways?
<andersin> cant you just use adept?
<christian_> jemand hier der deutsch kann?
<lovre> andersin: im not sure if its working now, but i got access to bigger resolutions. How do i check what is installed?
<andersin> ja, ist aber ein englischer Kanal
<enjoi1216> because i'm just going to stick with it to see if it's any better because my 2.0.0.6 version hangs up from time to time
<andersin> lovre: try nvidia-settings
<christian_> brauche hilfe^^ bin linux neuling
<Col-Panic> christian: Ich kann Deutsch
<andersin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enjoi1216> but see heres the thing andersin do i need to save or open the file and if i save the file where do i need to save it to like if i go to open it it wants to open it with Ark
<andersin> lovre: you can also check /var/log/Xorg.log for lines containing NVIDIA
<enjoi1216> ?
<andersin> enjoil1216 take your home dir
<lovre> andersin:  i get this when running nvidia-settings: http://pastebin.com/m4214c9b3
<enjoi1216> so i need to save it to my home directory correct ?
<Col-Panic> I'd like real life to be as easy as saying "!man" to a woman, and suddenly she understands
<andersin> lovre: try glxinfo
<enjoi1216> ?
<lovre> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<lovre> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<andersin> lovre: ok, so that means no
<lovre> andersin: i have Xorg.0.log file and it has this line: (**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] "
<andersin> no, needs to be caps
<lovre> like NVIDIA?
<andersin> like (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
<lovre> andersin: this is my Xorg.0.log file. can you check it out: http://pastebin.com/m76baa6c
<ScorpKing> andersin: the problem lovre have is with /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<ScorpKing> andersin: look at this irc log - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-2007-10-02.html
<andersin> lovre: can you please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andersin> and then try to type sudo modprobe nvidia
<ScorpKing> andersin: a guy named uga have the solution. it's near the end of the page
<lovre> andersin: Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lovre> andersin: it says that
<ScorpKing> it loads the lrm module and not the nvidia one. that's why you don't have X
<andersin> yes
<ScorpKing> lovre: look at the link i posted. the fix is there
<andersin> what you need to do is replace the Driver "nv" line with Driver "nvidia"
<lovre> andersin: heres my xorg.cfg http://pastebin.com/m44b557c1
<lovre> there is a nv in there
<ScorpKing> nite guys. c ya tomorrow. :D
<lovre> bye m8
<lovre> nite
<lovre> andersin: but if i replace it with nvidia, i dont think itll work. I can try tho
<andersin> wait
<andersin> change it to nvidia and try modprobe nvidia
<lovre> restart after changing?
<andersin> ne
<andersin> no
<andersin> just change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andersin> and then try  modprobe nvidia
<lovre> i get this
<lovre> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<andersin> find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name nvidia.ko
<lovre> ??
<lovre> what is that? a command or a location?
<andersin> a command
<andersin> find
<lovre> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<lovre> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<lovre> ^the result
<andersin> love: did you install the nvidia driver manually once?
<lovre> hmm, what do you mean? like what manually?
<andersin> lovre: in that you downloaded it from nvidia.com
<lovre> i tried many ways, so i spose i installed it manually, yes
<lovre> yes i did
<lovre> was that wrong?
<andersin> lovre: well, the problem is that you now have two versions on your computes
<andersin> lovre: well, the problem is that you now have two versions on your computer
<andersin> now
<lovre> :(
<andersin> no problem
<lovre> what should i do
<andersin> sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<ardchoille> lovre: The nvidia tutorial mentions troubleshooting multiple installations
<Zombine> Simple quick question:  Can I use the Debian binary of Fluxbox on Ubuntu?
<lovre> debian yes
<ardchoille> Zombine: no
<lovre> ???
<ardchoille> Zombine: It's not safe to install packages fromother distros in ubuntu.
<andersin> ardchoille: do you have a link to that?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | andersin
<ubotu> andersin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zombine> ardchoille: Isn't Ubuntu largely based upon Debian though?
<lovre> ye, i think debian packages are same as ubuntu
<ardchoille> Zombine: "based" yes, but different enough to cause you problems if you go installing debian packages.
<lovre> andersin: i removed that package, what should i do now?
<ardchoille> lovre: No, they are not.
<lovre> ardchoille: ok, i dont know, im a noob :D
<ardchoille> Zombine: You could download the sources and compile.
<Zombine> ardchoille: But for a window manager, assuming I keep my old one(s) just in case it doesn't work, it wouldn't permanently damage anything?
<Zombine> ardchoille: Oh?
<andersin> I did not find anything about removing the old manually installed nvidia driver
<TFrog> is anyone here running gutsy gibon beta?
<andersin> #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> Zombine: The safest bet is to use the repos. If you can't do that, it's safe to compile/install. But that is it as far as safe practices.
<ardchoille> TFrog: join #ubuntu+1
<TFrog> ty
<Sanne> lovre: Ubuntu and Debian are source compatible, but not necessarily binary compatible. Ubuntu's packages get compiled especially for Ubuntu, and Debian's may or may not work.
<ardchoille> Zombine: iirc, fluxbox compiles easily on *buntu
<Zombine> ardchoille: I see... And I can just download this source from somehwere?
<Zombine> wait... found it
<ardchoille> Zombine: http://fluxbox.org/download.php
<lovre> Sanne: thanks for clearing that up :D
<Zombine> ardchoille: And compiling..... I assume there's some console app for that>
<lovre> ill brb need to restart
<Sanne> lovre: you're welcome :)
<ardchoille> Zombine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille> Zombine: That will get compiling tools installed
<Zombine> ardchoille: okay... then I can just run build-essential with the source files as arguments?
<ardchoille> Zombine: no
<Zombine> ardchoille: Ah...
<ardchoille> Zombine: You need to install build-essential to get compiling tools.
<Zombine> ardchoille: Done already
<ardchoille> Zombine: Now, download the sources for fluxbox, unpack them and read the INSTALL file
<Zombine> ardchoille: Ah, instructions!  Handy!
<ardchoille> Zombine: I believe you're going to get errors because of X Window System libraries and headers. You might wanna install libx11-dev before you compile.
<HayaBusa> hello everyone . i cancelled my internet , but before leaving . I llike to know what are the best ( GUI ) Editors for PHP to downlaod and use. I want to start learning PHP5 . thanks.
<CPrompt^> HayaBusa : Quanta.  It's not a gui but an ide.
<CPrompt^> to learn php, phpfreaks.com is pretty good
<HayaBusa> thanks, but no more internet connection ..
<m29338> anyone have any probs configuring a Broadcom BCM4309 card using the HOW-TO?
<ardchoille> Zombine: most sources ship with either INSTALL or README files, sometimes both
<m29338> I CANNOT get wireless to work on this box
<Zombine> ardchoille: Ah.... guessing reading both would be a halfway decent idea?
<m29338> ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:798): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
<m29338> I know that the ESSID/KEY are good - not fat-fingered
<ardchoille> Zombine: Yes, fluxbox has both, nice
<m29338> ndiswrapper -l returns: bcmwl5 : driver installed
<ardchoille> Zombine: Dumb question: Do you know what fluxbox is and what it does?
<HayaBusa> and also can you please tell me what is good for XML and CSS development ?
<Zombine> ardchoille: It's a window manager, like GNOME or KDE, but more efficient hardware-wise, and imho also usage-wise.  Highly customizable too
<ardchoille> HayaBusa: I use kate for CSS
<m29338> I've got /etc/network interfaces configured correctly
<CPrompt^> trying to compile with kdevelop, i'm getting errors "autoconf not found" and "cvs version:not found"  i have both autoconf and cvs installed.  what am i missing here?
<L0GAN> hello, whats the difference betweenubuntu and kubuntu?
<CPrompt^> L0GAN : kubuntu uses KDE and Ubuntu uses Gnome
<ardchoille> Zombine: Technically, gnome and kde are desktop environments, fluxbox is just a window manager. But, it's fast and very nice looking. Some folks have gotten fluxbox to work in kde (replacing kwin).
<L0GAN> im a windows user :) Gnome and kde? whats the best?
<ardchoille> L0GAN: Only you can make that decision. I feel you should try them both and see which works best for you.
<L0GAN> I would like one to use as live CD, with many apps preinstalled
<stdin> L0GAN: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<m29338> any wireless gurus out there?
<ardchoille> L0GAN: That the nice thing about ubuntu and kubuntu, you can download both livecd's and "test drive" them before installing them
<L0GAN> Ubuntu didnt have Blender preinstalled. the version from the website didnt run
<ardchoille> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.43-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 7120 kB, installed size 18600 kB
<L0GAN> had to look for a special deb version
<ardchoille> L0GAN: Blender is in the repos
<Zombine> ardchoille: I see.... So a desktop environment is like... window manager plus other stuff?
<ardchoille> Zombine: yes, window manager, session manager, etc.
<L0GAN> side tracking question: I want to make a live boot from USB stick allowing to install and save things. I tried a tutorial to partition stick but was getting access denied
<L0GAN> is there a app or script that can do that automatically?
<ardchoille> !sudo | L0GAN you need t use sudo for some things
<ubotu> L0GAN you need t use sudo for some things: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<L0GAN> so if it says /dev/sda then i need to sudu /dev/sda ?
<juaco> !espaol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> L0GAN: sudo is the command to allow you to do things as the admin user.. you still need to specify the command after sudo. Example "sudo kate /foo.txt" would open foo.txt in the kate editor with admin privs
<L0GAN> because the tut i followed did a sudu, but dmount worked but then /dev/sda gave error
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> Kolf crashes KDE!
<ardchoille> woddf2: Are you using Gutsy?
<woddf2> No, I am on 7.04 Feisty Fawn.
<woddf2> I just upgraded from 6.10 Edgy Eft.
<Zombine> wow.... Turns out Wine is not a works-out-of-the-box kind of app eh?
<woddf2> No, this is Kolf.
<ardchoille> I've never seen a simple game bring down an entire de
<Zombine> what? me?
<ardchoille> no
<woddf2> KBounce did it when I attempted to open a menu.
<NickPresta> What is the compose key set to by default?
<woddf2> ?
<Zombine> oh.... 'cause it almost did.  I just went ahead and rebooted...  Anyway I'll install the dev package, compile and install Fluxbox, and when I talk next, it should be on a different de :D
<ardchoille> you mean wm
<Minataku> Likely the program is causing X to catch a signal and crash
<PSPJunkie> Hey, I run they gutsy beta on my macbook, and it ran fine until i let adept_update update my comp, and now it doesn't want to charge.
<PSPJunkie> Anyone know a fix?
<Minataku> Which is quite possible, though rare
<NickPresta> !gutsy | PSPJunkie
<ubotu> PSPJunkie: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<PSPJunkie> heh
<PSPJunkie> okay
<PSPJunkie> thanks
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Isn't there Kubuntu Server?
<x_link> Or is there just Ubuntu Server?
<Minataku> Chances are, if you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old the last lines will mention something about a signal, probably 11
<stdin> x_link: that wouldn't make sense
<stdin> x_link: server = no GUI
<m29338> anyone get the Fn-F2 to work on a Dell laptop? Trying to get wireless going, to no avail
<woddf2> Minataku: >>Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting<<
<NickPresta> m29338, which Dell Laptop? The Latitude series?
<Minataku> Bingo
<woddf2> I found that in the file.
<robinson> evening, all
<Minataku> The program caused X11 to segfault
<x_link> stdin: Ahh okej.
<x_link> I didn't knew that.
<robinson> need some help modifying an xmodmap file, anyone able to assist?
<NickPresta> !ask | robinson
<ubotu> robinson: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<x_link> stdin: Is it possible to install GUI on Ubuntu Server?
<Minataku> Signal 11 - SIGSEGV - SEGmentation Violation
<Minataku> NickPresta: He wasn't asking to ask
<stdin> x_link: yeah, just install one of the *ubuntu-desktop packages
<robinson> sorry. I need to make the volume buttons on my laptop affect the PCM channel instead of the master channel. How do i do this?
<Minataku> He was asking if anyone could help with his specific issue
<schwiz> Can someone help me install ubuntu I am having the following problems...
<Minataku> Lay off the bot !abuse, Nick
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<schwiz> ununtu 7.04 I boot to live cd and get a blank screen, even when trying the gui safe mode
<Minataku> Hey, they updated it to make it suck even more
<NickPresta> I'm aware of the !botabuse factoid. Instead of asking if someone can help, he should just ask the question and if someone can help, they will...
<schwiz> so someone said try 7.10 and it wont detect my raid array to install it just sees 3 seperate disks
<stdin> schwiz: #ubuntu+1
<Minataku> NickPresta: There's no problem with asking for assistance with a particular issue, if anything, it can be better, because no answer explicitly means that nobody knows
<x_link> stdin: So if I install Ubuntu server and then do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, den I will get Kubuntu, right?
<juaco> wow the repository update is taking so long :S
<stdin> x_link: yeah
<robinson> i am running 7.10 Kubuntu beta on my lappy. For whatever reason, the master audio channel does nothing, which is why i need to alter my laptop volume buttons to affect PCM instead
<HayaBusa> how can i tell if a service is running ? i like to know if my MYSQL server is running , thanks
<NickPresta> Minataku, okay, as you wish.
<Minataku> Instead of the regular question no-reply only having that meaning IMPLICIT
<Minataku> HayaBusa: ps -A
<ardchoille> robinson: join #ubuntu+1
<Minataku> That should list everything running
<Minataku> robinson: You're not the only one
<x_link> stdin: Okej.
<robinson> will do.
<Minataku> My card has the "Main" volume as secondary as well
<Minataku> The "PCM" is actually the primary control
<ardchoille> HayaBusa: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<Minataku> If PCM is set to 0, there's no audio
<robinson> Miataku: interesting enough, adjusting the Master channle even using alsamixer in the console has no effect on volume
<Minataku> So that's a hardware design thing
<robinson> it seems to be an alsa problem, but switching the button function would be a good workaround
<robinson> worked fine in Feisty
<HayaBusa> Thank you ..
<Minataku> No, it's the hardware, and yes, it's the proper fix, actually
<Minataku> The programs access the hardware mixer controls
<robinson> strange. historically Master and PCM both had audible effect on volume
<Minataku> The hardware is set to have PCM as the true master control
<Minataku> It WILL
<Minataku> If PCM is full and Master is 0, no sound again
<robinson> not here..
<Minataku> Master will attenuate the full PCM volume
<woddf2> Minataku: How do I fix it?
<Minataku> Hm, well, your hardware may vary
<robinson> intel hda
<Minataku> woddf2: Debug it. Or rather, submit it as a bug
<woddf2> How do I debug it?
<robinson> it worked flawlessly in the previous Ubuntu
<Minataku> Yeah, I have an ALi sound card
<robinson> i'll check the Gutsy forum and see what happens there.
<Minataku> robinson: At which point you'll have to ask in there, yeah
<Minataku> Good luck
<Minataku> woddf2: With gdb and a knowledge of what you're doing
<Minataku> Which is why you may instead just submit it as a bug
<woddf2> I will have to report it as a bug then.
<ChaosMachine> where would my 'kde headers' be found?
<lavacano201014> ChaosMachine: where are your normal development headers found?
<ChaosMachine> lavacano201014, right, I belive so. a program is complaining 'in the prefex you have chosen there are no KDE headers installed'
<lavacano201014> ChaosMachine: how did you install your program? Adept?
<ChaosMachine> a program I'm trying to install* should have been more clear, and its from source since I cant find a .deb
<lavacano201014> ok
<lavacano201014> in the shell, navigate to your source code's folder, execute "make uninstall" and try "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<lavacano201014> ChaosMachine: ^^
<ChaosMachine> ah okay. :D thats what I needed I think. I'll try it
<ChaosMachine> lavacano201014, ah, nope. no luck, I belive this program is a failure hah.
<ardchoille> ChaosMachine: What are you trying to compile?
<ChaosMachine> ardchoille, Domino. a window shader..I'm trying to make KDE look 'better' without the use of beryl or compbiz, I was trying to get some more transparent windows. heh.
<ardchoille> ChaosMachine: You can get shadows, transparency and other effects by simply using the compositing manager provided by kde
<ardchoille> ChaosMachine: Here's how I did it: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step7
<ChaosMachine> ardchoille, ah. all this is pretty new...where do I fond the compositing manager?
<sonic_> Having issues burning with k3b in gutsy.  Im trying to burn an ISO and I keep getting "Cdrecord has no permission to open device"
<sonic_> Ive been using kubuntu since edgy and kde much longer
<ardchoille> sonic_: join #ubuntu+1
<sonic_> ok, well wont that mostly be gnome ppl
<ardchoille> it's for the devel version of *buntu
<sonic_> ok. Ill try there
<x__> how i can use a admins access on opendchub
<x__> ?
<BluesKaj> 'evening all :)
<sonic_> ardchoille: some helpful developers, they said to use nero...
<ardchoille> sonic_: I know nothing abour nero, k3b is the best burner, IMHO
<ardchoille> sonic_: You're on gutsy, and gutsy is beta, this might be the reason for your problem.
<ardchoille> sonic_: Best to ask for help in the devel channel
<pestilence> what is it that adjusts brightness when you press fn+up and fn+down?  it stopped working for me.
<BluesKaj> my xorg file sucks again ... google earth won't launch after the latest gutsy update , it stripped the old libGL.so.1 file and replaces it with a very unfriendly non co-opertive something or other that has no regard for google earth
<iPanda> Hey, I have a question about connecting to my wireless network, i have a wireless card in my laptop, i just dont know how to get it to work without windows.
<BluesKaj> <--considers going back to feisty again
<BluesKaj> !wireless | iPanda
<ubotu> iPanda: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iPanda> thank you
* waltercool screams!
<lovre> i have a question (imagine :D): sometimes when i try to load an application (for example firefox or gaim or any other) it doesnt load, it just says loading, and stays like that. Then it dissapears, not loading. Then i have to click it again, and it loads then. Why is this happening?
<ardchoille> lovre: Try and run the app from a terminal and see if there is any error output
<lovre> ardchoille: it doesnt happen every time, just somethimes, maybe 5th time or something like that
<lovre> ardchoille: terminal shows an error everytime, even when it loads
<lovre> ardchoille: http://pastebin.com/m343dedc5
<ardchoille> lovre: That error is normal and can be ignores
<ardchoille> *ignored
<ardchoille> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<ardchoille> ty NickPresta
<lovre> ardchoille: ok
<lovre> ardchoille: no other errors tho
<tsb> Upgrading to gutsy from feisty is a simple s/feisty/gutsy in the official repos in sources.list && dist-upgrade right?
<tsb> oops, sorry.
<tsb> Upgrading to gutsy from feisty is a simple s/feisty/gutsy in the official repos in sources.list && dist-upgrade right?
<tsb> Jesus, heh, sorry.
<lovre> what new does gutsy have than feisty doesnt
<BluesKaj> tsb , first source-o-matic gusty  and use that to replace your old sources.list then do the upgrade to gutsy
<BluesKaj> err gutsy
<Dragnslcr> At this point, it seems like you might as well just wait for the release and let Adept do it for you
<BluesKaj> I'm not impressed with google earth on gutsy for ati users...crashes , freezes or doesn't launch
<stdin> BluesKaj: that's not a good way to upgarde now
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: Especially since it's only 7 days away
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin , my latest updates just wrecked my xorg.config file and google earth won't launch anymore ...becoming very disappointed with gutsy . I don't see many benefits in it for me . :(
<CPrompt^> are we going to have the same problems upgrading to Gutsy that we did with Fiesty?  Mine crashed on the install and I had to re-install
<flake> i have winxp 32bit on a 64-bit machine, can I set up a second partition to dual-boot ubuntu 64-bit on the 64-bit machine and keep the 32bit winxp?
<BluesKaj> seriously considering reverting to feisty
<flake> Gutsy aint out yet officially, BluesKaj?
<chaoticwhizz> I had a few problems upgrading to Gutsy. All teh files downloaded but when installing, it stopped aobut 35% into it.
<chaoticwhizz> I couldnt restart teh upgrader program. SO once I restarted the PC I was only given a command prompt. I ran sudo apt-get -f upgrade and it finished the rest of the upgrade
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, in my case I'm afraid so ...an upgrade to the xorg file got past me and stripped the libGL.so from google earth , and that really pi**es me off.
<BigDaddy> Evening all... got a question about display managers. My wife likes GNOME over KDE, but GNOME does not like kdm and will not "switch user". Is there a workaround for this?
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj :  bummer.  I had my Edgy set up nicely and it crashed hard on the upgrade.  Took me quite a while to get Fiesty the way I wanted.  I lost some stuff too :(
<BluesKaj> BigDaddy, you should be able chhoose which desktop you want to use at login
<chaoticwhizz> Blues, I had that problem in Google earth too. reinstally the video driver fixed it
<BigDaddy> BluesKaj: that is true. however when my wife is on GNOME, and I wish to login is. I cannot switch to my name without logging her off
<BluesKaj> chaoticwhizz, yeah i reinsytalle fglrx 8.41 ...works fine in 3D and DRI , but google earth is left behind in the dust as usual
<chaoticwhizz> I honeslty dont see any major differences yet with Gutsy. A few tough ups here in there.
<chaoticwhizz> only been using it for a few days.
<BluesKaj> chaoticwhizz, agreed ...I'm beginning to think there's more hype than substance to gutsy
<chaoticwhizz> Im more looking foward to KDE4.
<BluesKaj> Gutsy isn't even qualifying for long term support :(
<tzanger> on my old slackware systems there is an /etc/inittab that is used to tell init some of the things to do in various runlevels.  It also had init.d but inittab was more for gettys and X and things
<chaoticwhizz> yeah. that reminds me. anyone know how to switch the default file manager to Konquerer? I dont really care for Dolphin
<tzanger> what is the equivalent on kubunutu?  Specifically I'm wondering if there is a runlevel that does not run X
<BigDaddy> The message I get when leaving my wife's GNOME session is that it cannot switch user because I am not using gdm. I can log off, just not switch
<BluesKaj> chaoticwhizz, I was told to just use konq as before and ignore dolphin if i don't like it. Dolphin doesn't swim :)
<pillowpants> what does "filesystem unclean" mean?
<pillowpants> the power went out a few minutes ago
<flake> pillowpants - means you got too much p0rn on there
<pillowpants> and my computer tragically crashed
<OpenSorce> hey....you guys know everything....anyone know how to make a submenu of the kmenu in menu editor that shows recent apps and documents?
<flake> jk sorry to hear that
<pillowpants> flake : indeed
<BigDaddy> pillowpants: that probably means you have microsoft software installed somewhere
<pillowpants> it never said it before
<pillowpants> it also took my grub forever to load
<pillowpants> and there was a pause in loading ubuntu up as well
<pillowpants> i feel uneasy
<BigDaddy> Do you have Vista by any chance pillowpants?
<pillowpants> BigDaddy : nay
<pillowpants> a man who pays for his operating system is a fool
<pillowpants> why do you ask?
<BigDaddy> Just curious if GRUB had become self aware
<pillowpants> the issue may just correct itself
<NickPresta> Which version of the flash plugin is included with Gutsy by default?
<pillowpants> it was horrible, the power didnt really go out, it just flickered and my computer moniter twitched but stayed on, then it did it a little longer a second time and my comp went down
<pillowpants> then everything electric feel dead
<pillowpants> i hate power outtages
<tiago_s> .
<pillowpants> i hope my gfi switch did its job
<chaoticwhizz> Nick, 9.0.48 is on the repos right now
<ghozala> HELP !!! I got limewire for the frist time it was great then it didnt open agian i tried to reinstall it but the same problem still does anybody have any idea whats going on
<pillowpants> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<pillowpants> !frostwire | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: please see above
<tzanger> on my old slackware systems there is an /etc/inittab that is used to tell init some of the things to do in various runlevels.  It also had init.d but inittab was more for gettys and X and things
<tzanger> what is the equivalent on kubunutu?  Specifically I'm wondering if there is a runlevel that does not run X
<Dragnslcr> I think Ubuntu uses the same runlevels
<tzanger> I don't think so... I see no /etc/inittab and if i run telinit 3 (which is text only) nothing obvious happens
<Dragnslcr> There's /etc/rcN.d (N = 0..6)
<pillowpants> does k3b have some sort of problem with burning cue images
<tzanger> Dragnslcr: that's fine, but what about programs like gettys and things that may die and need to be restarted?  init used to take care of that thorugh inittab
<pillowpants> i cant get it to burn
<chaoticwhizz> tzanger, this forum thread might be relevant http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?showtopic=147953&st=0
<drarem> anyone have a garmin 350?  I gots some questions
<drarem> pm me please, it's offtopic
<tzanger> ugh that thread was kind of useless :-(
<tzanger> I can kill it, and I can kill the init levels
<tzanger> I guess this is just a completely different version of init that I am used to
<chaoticwhizz> sorry, from ,y limited exp in messing with runlevels Kubuntu doesnt seem to do much with them
<shadowhywind>  does the write protect on sd cards, not matter in linux?
<stdin> tzanger: only runlevels S and 1 don't run X, upstart will read an inittab if there is one, but it's config files are in /etc/event.d
<tzanger> event.d, I'll look there, thank you
<tzanger> what determines the defualt runlevel in Kubuntu?
<stdin> tzanger: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<tzanger> rc-default in event.d perhaps
<tzanger> ok good.  Now I have a starting point here.  Thank you so much
<stdin> tzanger: we use upstart now, it's a new type of init
<stdin> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tzanger> nifty :-)
<tzanger> oh
<tzanger> you seem to be a lower-level expert
<stdin> I like to know a bit about everything :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, something new i can learn about ubuntu :D
<tzanger> ulimit -c will let me create corefiles but they are all named 'core' and if one exists it won't be overwritten by a newly crashed app.  Is there a way to tell the system to generate core.$$ ($$=pid of crashing program) or at least tell the system to overwrite an old corefile?
<tzanger> some systems use the pid extension, some don't, but I've no idea how to go about setting that up
<Jucato> "a bit" is an understatement
<stdin> you pick a couple things up after a decade or so :p
<Jucato> "a couple" is also an understatement
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu for a decade, impressive :D
<stdin> not ubuntu, gnu/linux in general
* Daisuke_Laptop looks for a convenient hiding place
<stdin> and besides, I use Kubuntu not Ubuntu ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> which is still technically ubuntu, just with kde and related packages :P
<stdin> tho, ask me a gnome question and I have no clue
<NickPresta> stdin, the answer to a gnome question is: go into the menu, click a few dozen times and you will find what you're looking for :)
<stdin> or start that regedit32.exe clone
<bluekb> Anyone here have experience getting proprietary nvidia drivers to work?
<tzanger> I've been running Linux since around 1996, I know my way around the older systems very well, but trying to stay within the environment provided by dpkg and the nice configuration stuff becomes frustrating at times :-)
<ChaosMachine> Most of our experiance is in Pie.
<stdin> I don't have and have never had and nvidia card, still I rewrote the guide so you should look at it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pagan0ne> anyone know what package i need to install for mp3 support in feisty?
<stdin> s/had and/had an/
<stdin> pagan0ne: libxine1-ffmpeg
<pagan0ne> stdin: its listed as installed...
<stdin> then you should be able to play mp3s in xine based players, like amarok
<pagan0ne> stdin: kaffine and amarok both complain that mp3 support isnt installed
<stdin> have you restarted the players after installing the package?
<pagan0ne> yes, let me retry, as i just reinstalled it
<letalis> sometimes you can just run the sample file then run an mp3. so long as you have the mp3 decoders installed and it fixes that glitch
<letalis> thats been a problem for some time.
<pagan0ne> letalis: how do i do that?
<letalis> in amarok theres a sample ogg file in the playlist
<letalis> play it
<letalis> then play one of your mp3's
<letalis> i dont know why it fixes it, but it does.
<letalis> lol
<pagan0ne> i just did, still complains, no mp3 support
<pagan0ne> infact it crashes Amarok
<pagan0ne> when i try to play a mp3 now
<letalis> have you installed all the support plugins for amarok?
<pagan0ne> how do i check?
<letalis> well the quickest way to know is whether or not youve used easyubuntu or manually changed the repository lists for the non free stuff
<pagan0ne> i have non free enabled
<pagan0ne> and have used easyubuntu in the past
<letalis> its the easiest way
<letalis> does the searching part for you.
<stdin> easyubuntu = not supported, use at your own risk
<pagan0ne> stdin: thats why i dont use it anymore
<letalis> if you follow their page to the letter itll work
<stdin> letalis: doesn't matter if you follow their instructions, if it breaks there's often nothing we can do
<stdin> hence it's not supported
<Daisuke_Laptop> alright, apparently something happened in the last compiz update (or xserver-xorg-video-intel update) that *really* broke C-F
<Daisuke_Laptop> commenting out the i965 blacklist entry is no longer working :\
<letalis> well pagan0ne, you use linux at your own risk as well, if it hoses your system, youll have a hard time finding people to sue. :) ive used easyubuntu a couple of times and things went smoothly for me. its your call.
<letalis> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> a bad call
<ghozala> ubotu: plz can u give the frostwire support url
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<pagan0ne> letalis: ive used automatix and easyubuntu in the past, usually with no ill effects, however i have noticed it does tend to break the ability to upgrade to gutsy
<NickPresta> ghozala, http://www.frostwire.com/?id=support
<ghozala> thanks
<letalis> im using gutsy as we speak
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you shouldn't be recommending unsupported things like easyubuntu or automatix in the official support channel.  they aren't officially supported, but a recommendation in here could give the false impression that they are...
<Daisuke_Laptop> just sayin'
<letalis> granted, i upgraded it to 7.10 from 7.04 after i had used easyubuntu, but i havent seen it break deps yet.
<pagan0ne> in my VM i havent been able to upgrade to gutsy after using either easyubuntu or automatix
<Daisuke_Laptop> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<letalis> you know stfu wouldve worked and been far easier to say. i get the picture.
* letalis stays quiet.
<Daisuke_Laptop> not trying to come down hard on you
<pagan0ne> letalis: wasnt trying to knock it, i like the idea, but it didnt work for me anyway
<pagan0ne> is there a way to reconfigure alsa config files back to default?
<Jucato> now now, be nice
<letalis> well i understand that each system is different and has different hardware. but software decoder codecs are primarily a software issue, which in turn would lead you to believe that that aspect would be universal across one linux distro.
<letalis> ie. installation wouldnt run into catastrophic failures because your computer was simply 'different'
<evjunior09> I need a program that records sounds on my computer. There was a program i used when i had windows called "Freecorder" when you click record it recorded  any noise that was played on the computer...any file like that for Kubuntu?
<letalis> id go into adept and search for record
<letalis> im sure theres something of use to you in the packages
<letalis> are you just looking for simple sound recording?
<letalis> or multitrack stuff
<evjunior09> just Simple sound recording
<letalis> yeah se if Krec does what you are looking for
<letalis> see
<evjunior09> Krec?
<Jucato> !Info krec
<ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 352 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<Jucato> of course you need to setup your system to accept input from a mic..that part I've never been able to setup...
<evjunior09> ohh. Well i wanted a program that dosent need a mic
<evjunior09> it only records what is played on the computer
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: try sound-recorder , i think it does what you want
<ghozala> UBOTU: i ve installed frostwire and when i opened it i cant write anything in the search field typing is inactive what can i do
<letalis> Ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<letalis> :)
<kai> nice
<Daisuke_Laptop> ask in the frostware forums!
<Daisuke_Laptop> frostwire*
<Dragnslcr> Heh, apparently my girlfriend was told by someone that "its really hard to install anything with kubuntu"
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have to be connected to other "nodes" first
<kai> lol
<Creationist> ghozala: Turn off Compiz/Beryl
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: did you quickly respond by explaining that unlike that other os, "add/remove" programs actually does what it says?
<ghozala> so it doesnt work with compiz fusion
<letalis> lol
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, pretty much
<letalis> well redhat was almost as guilty of leaving junk behind as windows.
<letalis> but that was the love of rpm.
<evjunior09> pagan0ne: so in Adept type in Sound-Recorder?
<letalis> retarded package manager.
<pagan0ne> all lower case, but yes
<pagan0ne> letalis: RPM Hell, i remember the good old days
<Dragnslcr> RPM can barely even be called a package manager
<Dragnslcr> And yes, I know what the "PM" part stands for
<hgarcia> has anyone installed any ksplash screens??
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: all lower case, but yes
<kai> wait, adept?
<kai> oh, duh, adept
<matooke> do we have  Kubuntu release candidate too?
<pagan0ne> ok, i can play mp3's in terminal, however, kaffine and amarok still complain about not having mp3 support
<kai> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<kai> have you done that?
<pagan0ne> 2ce
<kai> is amarok using xine?
<pagan0ne> kai: yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> libxine-extracodecs
<kai> that's the older package, isn't it?
<pagan0ne> Daisuke_Laptop: installed
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<Jucato> that's the "new" package (not really new)
<pagan0ne> all packages are latest version
<kai> that's not what i mean
<Jucato> pagan0ne: can you check if both Kaffeine and Amarok are using xine?
<pagan0ne> Jucato: both using Xine
<kai> try running them from a shell
<pagan0ne> if i "play  filename.mp3" from terminal, it plays fine
<Jucato> pagan0ne: have you restarted Amarok?
<pagan0ne> Jucato: amarok, kaffine, and artsd
<Jucato> play? that's for sox isnt' it?
<pagan0ne> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> I don't think sox uses xine, so it's not a good way to test. not really sure
<pagan0ne> well i wanted to test if mp3 plaback was possible off my system
<pagan0ne> lol
<kai> hah
<pagan0ne> had it working in the past, but i started to doubt it
<pagan0ne> if i run kaffeine from konsole, i get 2 "BadDevice" Errors. and it loads fine, then will play anything but a mp3 file
<pagan0ne> 10:16:26 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/pagan0ne/Desktop/Documents/music/VoA/ - 01 - Ashes.mp3<      10:16:26 PM: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<evjunior09> i downloaded sound-recorder and its not on my K list. How do i launch it?
<Creationist> Anyone here know the package name for the kde window decorations engine for Compiz?
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: right click on the desktop, select "run command" and type in "sound-recorder"
<kai> @creationist: use apt:/ from konqueror to find it
<evjunior09> Nothing happens...
<Dragnslcr> Creationist- I use emerald, which works well
<kai> emerald is great
<Creationist> kde-window-decorator?
<pagan0ne> hrm, evjunior09i forgot its a terminal only program, it doesnt have a GUI
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: it only runs in terminal, run command > xterm   then type sound-recorder into the window, not very user friendly, but i beleave it does the job
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: aren't emerald and aquamarine for Beryl?
<evjunior09> pagan0ne: ugh it still wont open!
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: it gives you a list of switches on how to use the program
<Dragnslcr> I think they were originally, yeah. emerald works with compiz-fusion. I would guess that aquamarine does as well
<wers> the wicd icon is on my systray but is invisible. any ideas?
<Zelut> can anyone tell me how I can use kde4 dolphin vs this d3lphin I have?
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: asin  "sound-recorder -f wav mywavefile.wav" will start recording all sounds as a .wav
<kai> also, you could try man sound-recorder
<kai> that usually helps a lot
<Jucato> Zelut: not without installing (beta) KDE 4 packages
<Jucato> which is, at this point, obviously still beta... so
<Zelut> Jucato: I don't mind.  I'm on a test-box
<pagan0ne> any idea asto what could be causing xine to not play mp3's right with all codec's installed as far as i can tell?
* Jucato points to the last link in the channel's topic
<Jucato> pagan0ne: hm... weird problem there..
<pagan0ne> Jucato: yeah tell me about it
<evjunior09> how do i stop a recording>?
<evjunior09> nevermind
<evjunior09> lol
<pagan0ne> hold down control and press c
<pagan0ne> thats the universal command to stop ANY program from running in a terminal
<evjunior09> How do i play it?
<tzanger> pagan0ne: so long as it's listening ot signals, yes
<pagan0ne> use your favorite media player and open it
<kai> @pagon0ne: what does amarok say?
<pagan0ne> tzanger: yes, well i should have said MOST ANY* (with some execeptions, not limited to but including.....)
<Zelut> pagan0ne: there is also ctrl-\
<pagan0ne> kai: says there isnt a demuxer, and sometimes promps me to install mp3 support and promptly crashes
<Zelut> Jucato: I get this error when I try on 7.10 RC: Err file: gutsy/universe libsoprano3 0.9.0~snapshot~2007-07-09-0ubuntu2
<evjunior09> pagan0ne: ugh it didnt word
<evjunior09> *Word
<evjunior09> ***WORK
<tzanger> pagan0ne: gotta be careful, might be some lawyers in here :-)
<Zelut> Jucato: file not found.
* Jucato doesn't know
<pagan0ne> evjunior09: well thats the extent of my skills with sound-recorder, you might check your mixer settings and make sure you actually had sound playing while it was recording
<stdin> Zelut: is this a fresh install?
<Zelut> stdin: its been updated since tribe 5 i think..
<stdin> Zelut: what archive mirror are you using?
<Zelut> stdin: apt-mirror from us.archive.ubuntu.com which should be up to date..
<Zelut> stdin: apparently it isn't but it shows no updates available.
<Zelut> odd. manually wget'd that file and put it in place and it installs.. not sure why apt-mirror doesn't see it.
<stdin> odd indeed
<stdin> gutsy is always in a state of flux, so that probably has something to do with it
<Zelut> I would like to be able to use rsync for the mirror but I don't know how to filter to only 32bit that way.
<pagan0ne> if amarok is complaing about not having a demux plugin for mp3 files, what packages should i consider reinstalling?
<Zelut> pagan0ne: I generally just install kubuntu-restricted-extras and throw everything at it.
<pagan0ne> Zelut: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Zelut> pagan0ne: yeah, but that'll do *all* the codecs, much more than just mp3..
<pagan0ne> Zelut: i dont care, but it doesnt find the package, im on a 64 bit system? is there a amd64 version?
<stdin> kubuntu-restricted-extras is a gutsy only package
<Zelut> pagan0ne: it is a 7.10 specific package as well i believe..
* Zelut has been using gutsy so long he just assumes everyone is
<pagan0ne> Zelut: ahh, well i wont be moving to gutsy for about a week or so still....
<Airforce55555> does somebody mind helping me install my wireless card?
<Airforce55555> built in
* DaSkreech has been using Linux so ong he just assumes everyone is
<DaSkreech> !wifi | Airforce55555
<ubotu> Airforce55555: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zelut> pagan0ne: well then install the gstreamer0.10-* stuff
<Airforce55555> thanks
<Zelut> pagan0ne: I don't remember which one specifically does the mp3..
<Zombine> So... I'm pretty sure I compiled Fluxbox, what now?
<Zombine> (Trying to install)
<pagan0ne> DaSkreech: lol, i find myself trying to ps and sudo on windows boxes all the time
<hydrogen> gst-plugins-ugly
<hydrogen> or gst-plugins-fluendo for the "less ugly" mp3 decoder
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: just reinstalled it, amarok and kaffine still complain
<hydrogen> well.. yea
<hydrogen> because amarok and kaffeine don't use gstreamer
<tzanger> I tried apt-get remove gst-collection but that package can't be removed in canada.
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: what does?
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: amarok and kaffeine use xine
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: gstreamer is mostly used by gnome applications
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: what uses gstreamer? in kde?
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: I'm not sure of anything off the top of my head
<stdin> nothing in kde uses it
<Zelut> pagan0ne: perhaps I should mention I just came from gnome.. so I may be wrong :)
<hydrogen> stdin: some apps can use it.. kplayer maybe?
<stdin> gstreamer = gnome streamer
<pagan0ne> ok, well yet another wrong turn
<pagan0ne> lol
<xevious> i thought gstreamer = gnu streamer
<stdin> hydrogen: don't know, never used it (i don't think)
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs for mp3 in amarok
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: it is installed, and reinstalled
<DaSkreech> pagan0ne: ls doesn't work Wha? lsn't it ls? ls --he.. Oh crap .. dir
<hydrogen> Amarok used to use gstreamer, but it never got ported
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: and you tried restarting Amarok after installing it?
<pagan0ne> DaSkreech: yeah thats about it
<hydrogen> (ported to 0.10)
<hydrogen> fully
<hydrogen> And there will be a gstreamer phonon backend
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: yeah, restarted amarok kaffeine and artsd to be safe, as well as making sure i didnt have any stale kaffeine or amarok processes
<stdin> phonon will be soooo much better than what we have nwo
<stdin> *now
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: and you are sure these are true mp3 files?
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: they USED to play, and the drive isnt corrupt
<hydrogen> stdin: it won't reach its full potential until qt integrates it in qt4.4
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: infact i ripped them from cd myself using amarok some time ago
<hydrogen> pagan0ne: I'm not sure.. installing libxine-extracodecs should do it
<DaSkreech> stdin: hurry it up!
<hydrogen> maybe try restarting just to make sure something weird didn't get ghosted somewhere weird
<pagan0ne> hydrogen: thats what everyone says, but it is installed
<xevious> pagan0ne: restart amarok?
<stdin> DaSkreech: huh?
<pagan0ne> xevxevious: yeah, restarted amarok kaffeine and artsd to be safe, as well as making sure i didnt have any stale kaffeine or amarok processes
<pagan0ne> xevious: yeah, restarted amarok kaffeine and artsd to be safe, as well as making sure i didnt have any stale kaffeine or amarok processes
<DaSkreech> Phonon. It needs to hurry
<xevious> pagan0ne: huh.
<xevious> pagan0ne: feisty or gutsy?
<pagan0ne> xevious: feisty amd64
<xevious> pagan0ne: i'm on the same platform. let me give you a list of all the xine packages i have installed
<stdin> DaSkreech: oh, well I'll let the kde folks know you want them to speed up :p
<pagan0ne> xevious: pm it to me
<DaSkreech> stdin: If they can just get the other stuff to hurry up as well :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: I honestly wanted KDE4 within 3 months of Vista
<stdin> DaSkreech: beta3's just around the corner :)
<DaSkreech> me wants NOW!
<stdin> get svn then, like me :D
* DaSkreech grumbles :)
<Solifugus> msg nickserv identify alpoly2
<stdin> oh dear
<Solifugus> oops...
<stdin> new password time :)
<Solifugus> yeah..
<stdin> and now you know to always do that in the server tab
<DaSkreech> God thing you didn't use that as your bank password
<DaSkreech> BTW what bank are you with again?
<pagan0ne> i can hear him thinking "oh shit" now
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Solifugus> I keep different passwords for important things than for less important things... luckily
<pagan0ne> my apologies
<DaSkreech> Hi Airforce55555
<Airforce55555> hey
<Airforce55555> my wireless light is lighting up :D
<Airforce55555> happen to know any good program that handles wifi?
<robinson> how do i keep my laptop screen on? watching a movie on googlevideo, and must move the mouse every five minutes.
<robinson> dont have this problem with Kaffeine because it emulates a mouse click, but i do with Flash video
<DaSkreech> wirelss assistant?
<DaSkreech> robinson: Run kaffiene in the background >_<
<stdin> robinson: try "xset -s off" from a konsole or the run menu, also try commenting out anything to do with DPMS in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> robinson: erm "xset s off"  (no dash)
<robinson> stdin: i understand the DPMS, but what does xset do?
<Mr_Sonoma> mr
<hellhound> can someone help me understand how to connect my pda to my kubuntu box via tcp/ip
<stdin> robinson: it's something I found a while ago (because of the same problem), it turns on and off some X features. like the screensaver/blanking
<stdin> robinson: "s off" turns the screensaver off
<robinson> is this permanent, or just for this session?
<robinson> if it works, i can just add a script to do it at boot
<stdin> just for the session, and (on my laptop) until I close the lit
<stdin> *lid
<robinson> thank you. i will try it now, and go back to the movie with the mrs. robinson
<robinson> this need to be sudo?
<stdin> no, run as you
<Airforce55555> anybody know a good program that handles wifi?
<markgreene> Hey guys. I went to play something on my laptop today and the sound does not work. On ANY program. I have played with ALL the mixer settings. Rebooted, everything. Where do I start with troubleshooting further?
<robinson> take effect immediately?
<stdin> robinson: yep
<robinson> thanks again
<stdin> Airforce55555: knetworkmanager ?
<stdin> markgreene: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Airforce55555> is that already installed?
<markgreene> stdin: I will thanks
<stdin> Airforce55555: on feisty and gutsy it is
<Airforce55555> k
<Airforce55555> do i also need to install driver for my realtek card for wifi to work?
<Airforce55555> or is broadcom enough
<vellakd> how do I install the lame encoder for k3b
<DaSkreech> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<vellakd> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vellakd> alright...
<vellakd> Well, I tried...
<stdin> no, you install the package called "lame"
<stdin> with adept
<vellakd> let me guess: "apt-get install lame" ?
<vellakd> with a sudo in front of that?
<stdin> you can, or just use adept, whichever you like
<vellakd> since I am trying to become more proficient at command line, I'll stick witht that...
<vellakd> thanks for telling me an alternate, though ;)
<Darkrift411> I aksed this in the wine chan, but nobody seems to be there, so maybe someone here would know
<Darkrift411>  I have WOW running on wine, and when I try to load an addon that uses a seperate exe to attatch to wow, it cant find it. I normally run wow from command line. How could i go about making them both run in the same "bottle" ?
<hellhound> can someone help me understand how to connect my pda to my kubuntu box via tcp/ip
<evjunior09> I wanna download Utorrent...is that possible with Kubuntu?
<hydrogen> no.. utorrent is windows only
<hydrogen> however, you can use ktorrent or azeurus or one of the billions of other torrent clients
<evjunior09> ughh
<evjunior09> Would it have the same exact process?
<Juacom99> please i need help
<Juacom99> my kbar is not been showed :S
<hydrogen> evjunior09: if by process you mean "can I add a torrent file and let it download" then yes
<Juacom99> i was plaing with the panels's menu and i click on delet all
<Juacom99> ind now i can't get them back :S
<Juacom99> *and
<DaSkreech> Darkrift411: Hangout on #winehq more :)
<vellakd> okay, another question: is there a unix/linux command to get the definition of words?
<vellakd> this is pure curiosity here, by the by.
<DaSkreech> http://linuxgazette.net/issue63/gibbs.html
<tzanger> hmm, are there no debug packages for xorg itself?
<DaSkreech> there is also magic-dic
<tzanger> I see debug packages for libx11 and a bunch of extensions, but no xorg itself
<stdin> tzanger: little known fact. there's a whole other archive that makes debug packages for all package
<tzanger> stdin: ?
<tzanger> which archive is that?
<DaSkreech> !info dict
<ubotu> dict: Dictionary Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 228 kB
<stdin> tzanger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40326/
<tzanger> SWEET
<tzanger> stdin you have been a veritible fount of timely information tonight, thank you so much
<stdin> tzanger: the debugging packages are <package>-dbgsym
<Airforce55555> booooooooooooooooooooyah i got my broadcom wireless card to work in 30 minutes XD
<stdin> now just don't touch it again :p
<tzanger> stdin: that is amazing, thank you so much... now how did YOU find that
<stdin> tzanger: well, one of the devs told me :p
<DaSkreech> Airforce55555: now don't stare at it or it will die just to spite you
<Airforce55555> but its soooooo pretty. the blue wifi light just makes my day XD
<stdin> tzanger: it makes debug packages for all packages, instead of the package maintainers having to try to do it manually (which is a headache, trust me)
<tzanger> stdin: I bet
<tzanger> that's awesome, I was trying to find the right -dbg package
<stdin> just do "apt-catch search xorg | grep dbgsym" and look in awe :)
<hitmanWilly> isn't it apt-cache?
<DaSkreech> 0
<DaSkreech> ai
<DaSkreech> 3r333333
<stdin> hitmanWilly: hush, it's 04:45, I'm allowed a typo or two
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> 4:45?....uk?
<stdin> yep
<hitmanWilly> heh, central us
<DaSkreech> Open source folks are no fun :(
<hitmanWilly> ?
<DaSkreech> That's my favourite game to play with people online
<DaSkreech> tell them the time where I am and get them to try and guess where I am
<DaSkreech>  of course everyone in open source passed geography at least ....
<hitmanWilly> so, see if people can add/subtract?...lol
<stdin> there are websites to cheat with too
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: most people (from the US) guess the US then England then get stuck
<savetheWorld> thats so sad.
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> its better than guessing the us than canada then mexico and /then/ getting stuck
<hydrogen> at least they have some idea of geography!
<wers> the latest konversation does not have a tray icon by default. How do I put the tray icon back?
<Juacom99> !thems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thems - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> wers: did you look in the preferences?
<stdin> Settings > Configure Konversation > Behaviour > General > Enable System Tray
<wers> DaSkreech: did thatttttttttttttttt
<wers> oooh
<wers> sorry stdin... didnt notice
<DaSkreech> wers: Ok Cool :)
<wers> hmm.. why isnt the systray icon disabled by default?
<stdin> because some stupid annoying (but loud) person complained that the default kubuntu settings didn't fit in to the standard KDE settings and the setting was reverted meaning I, err you, have to re-apply some settings
<hellhound> can someone help me understand how to connect my pda to my kubuntu box via tcp/ip
<kosta> hello
<DaSkreech> wers: It is disabled by default
<kosta> what is the filename of the default boot manager in kubuntu?
<kosta> and where is it located
<DaSkreech> hellhound: Which PDA?
<DaSkreech> kosta: grub
<stdin> kosta: the grub configuration file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech>  /boot/grub
<kosta> thanks
<wers> I want to sync my PDA too. I have a windows mobile-powered O2
<wers> but raki keeeps on crashingg
<hellhound> i am wanting to sync using FinchSync to Thunderbird and it works by connecting the pda to the linux box via tcp/ip but i do not know how to do that
<pillowpants> has anyone here used teamspeak?
<wers> hellhound: i want to do that too. the only syncing that I have successfully done with buntu is to sync my Pocket PC with Evolution via Multisync
<pillowpants> how do you forward ports when dhcp is on?
<hydrogen> mm
<stdin> you really need a static IP
<hydrogen> you don't
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> you use upnp perhaps
<pillowpants> dhcp is just more convenient, since i have computers come and go at my house
<stdin> most apps don't use UPnP
<pillowpants> and people need to use the internet
<stdin> most routers let you assign static IPs to MAC address
<hydrogen> or you can assign a static ip for one computer and leave dhcp up as well for others
<pillowpants> is it possible to assign myself a static ip, and yet have everyone else dhcp?
<stdin> ie, I use DHCP, but always have the same IP
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> you can do that clientside
<pillowpants> ah, answered
<pillowpants> what do you mean by clientside?
<hydrogen> on the computer
<hydrogen> rather than on the router
<hydrogen> right click on the networkmanager icon in the bottom right
<hydrogen> and choose manual configuration
<hydrogen> then configure the interface
<pillowpants> hydrogen : i see
<pillowpants> ill figure it out
<dorkface> Is there a default speech recognition program in kubuntu?
<kosta> under what name are my sata disks? /dev/hdb* has only ide disks
<stdin> /dev/sd*
<kosta> not a single one there
<pillowpants> kosta : /media/hda#
<kosta> whats up with that? i have 3 sata drives and I can boot in windows fine when I change the startup disk
<pillowpants> kosta : check there
<kosta> pillowpants: it's not there, it only lists ide drive where my kubuntu installation is
<pillowpants> kosta : im not sure then
<ryuuzi> Hello!
<kosta> now i remember that i didn't even see sata drives when I was installing kubuntu. do i need a sata driver or something
<hitmanWilly> kosta: its in the kernel, supported out of the box
<pillowpants> hydrogen : so when you say client side, i can configure a static ip for myself, even though my router is set up for dhcp?
<hydrogen> yes
<pillowpants> hm
<wers> I'm temporarily adding debian's repos in order for me to install one package and will remove the repo after installing it. do you think it's fine?
<pillowpants> hydrogen : so if i assign 192.168.100 for myself, how will the router always have it reserved for me? if it just gives them out to anyone
<hitmanWilly> all the dhcp setting on the router does is allow incoming dhcp requests
<stdin> pillowpants: just make sure the IP you give yourself doesn't/won't conflict with an IP another machine may get
<pillowpants> stdin : so give myself something far up like 192.168.1.110 or something
<pillowpants> ive never had more than 5 comps at my house
<pillowpants> so it wouldnt go that high up
<hydrogen> yes
<hitmanWilly> yes, or set up the router to reserve that ip
<hydrogen> or a range that dhcp doesn't assign
<stdin> pillowpants: you router will have a range of IPs it assigns, like 192.168.1.100-200, so you pick one that's not in that range
<hydrogen> if dhcp assigns .1 through .50
<pillowpants> im not sure how to do that on my linksys
<hydrogen> assign yourself .112
<pillowpants> oh, i see
<hydrogen> or something
<pillowpants> i didnt know you could go beyond that
<hydrogen> you can go 1-254
<hydrogen> inclusive
<stdin> pillowpants: the router will have .1 tho, so .2-254
<hitmanWilly> that's just for dhcp, anything in the 192.168.x.x range should work
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> that as well is true
<pillowpants> thanks for the info
<DaSkreech> wers: Define "fine"
<wastedfluid> hey guys; anyone else having problems with packages.gz w/ wine for the rc upgrade?
<pillowpants> whats "default gateway ip"
<pillowpants> i try to save the settings, and it gives me that error
<wers> DaSkreech: safer than automatix :D
<DaSkreech> wers: which app?
<pillowpants> wers: automatix broke my system once
<wers> DaSkreech: just ksync
<wers> then I'll remove the repo immediately
<DaSkreech> !info ksyns
<ubotu> Package ksyns does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> `as in Kitchen Sync?
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: that's set by your router, just browse to it and check what it is
<wers> nope
<stdin> pillowpants: default gateway is the IP of the router normally
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: probably 192.168.0.1 or .1.1
<pillowpants> stdin : yeah, cause im not seeing the words "default gateway ip" anywhere
<hydrogen> pillowpants: its the ip of your router
<pillowpants> would local IP address fit it: 192.168.1.1
<pillowpants> the above
<wers> oooh man.. just added two debian repos and guess what.. there's no ksync too. deymmm
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> if thats how you access your router
<hitmanWilly> pillowpants: yes, that should work
<wastedfluid> anyone have problems w/ "http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/fiesty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz" when trying to do r/c upgrade?    it's a 404 for me..?
<stdin> yep, it's down
<wastedfluid> blah.. guess no r/c upgrade for me.
<stdin> well 3rd party repos aren't as reliable as the official ones
<stdin> just disable it
<wastedfluid> k, i removed it from the list
<wastedfluid> try again
<stdin> how are you updating?
<wastedfluid> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<stdin> good :) let us know how it goes
<wastedfluid> it's going now
<Jucato> hm.... it should disable all 3rd party repos automatically though
<wers> anyone has an idea on where I can get ksync?
<wastedfluid> Jucato: negative.. it didn't.
<stdin> google + download source + compile = now you got ksync
<wastedfluid> ok, AFTER you remove that 3rd party source.. it then tells you it'll disable, and you can reenable after upgrade
<Jucato> hm... before running --version-upgrade, you enabled -proposed repositories right? then ran update, upgrade, restarted adept?
<Jucato> yeah it will disable them for your
<wastedfluid> yep, i did that.. followed the instructions
<wastedfluid> just that extra 3rd party one got me.
<wastedfluid> ok
<wastedfluid> wee, it's going.. 723mb left :-)
<wastedfluid> i don't think this will be done by the time I go to bed.. haha
<Jucato> it took me about 12+ hours :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ooooh
<wastedfluid> wow.   Well, it's downloading aroud 500k/s.. but i'm sure it changes radically.. so i'll guess about 45 minutes to download it all.
<Jucato> on my freakishly inconsistent 512kbps connection
<wastedfluid> ah, i have a 10mbps connection so i'll be okay
<wastedfluid> download speeds are varying quite frequently.. from 200k/s, to 500k/s
<hitmanWilly> yes, but about an hour at least to install everything
<wastedfluid> I guess since the r/c announcement came out.. everyone is doing it
<wastedfluid> i'll take a stab and say i'll be done in about an hour.. who knows. :-)
<wastedfluid> i'm going to play some halo 3. . . thanks for the help again.  (stdin, Jucato)
<Jucato> what did I do?
* Jucato gives the cookie to stdin
<wastedfluid> well, you helped me yesterday... and i think i left without thanking you
<stdin> mmmm, cookieeee
<wastedfluid> so it's better left said twice at least, as opposed to none
<Jucato> heh no problem. used to it by now
<wastedfluid> may i ask why you do this?
<wastedfluid> I think everytime I've needed help for quite a bit, you've always been here to help me
<Jucato> I ask myself the same question everyday
<hitmanWilly> lol
<wastedfluid> ah.. lol
<Jucato> tbh, I don't have a definite answer...
<Jucato> (yet)
<wastedfluid> you'll get one eventually.
<wastedfluid> or atleast I hope.
<Jucato> I hope so too :)
<scheater5> He can answer every question....except why he answers questions
<stdin> between patching a few kde bugs, and lurking in #kde Jucato like to help his fellow man (or woman) with their problems :)
<Jucato> go figure... :)
<Jucato> I patch bugs? O.o
<Jucato> oh yeah ... right...
<stdin> a couple
<Jucato> one word here, a few words there :)
<stdin> the ones that annoy you the most anyway
<Jucato> ah the ones that annoy me most I can't seem to fix :)
<DaSkreech> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DaSkreech> stdin: ^^^
<hitmanWilly> bug #1, for instance...lol
<word> Jucato: only one :-/
<stdin> well Jucato already gave me a cookie, so I'll give that one to Jucato
<Jucato> just had lunch. no thanks :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: That was the idea :-)
<Jucato> word: sorry... but you really should get a less used nick :)
* DaSkreech quietly takes the cookie and nibbles on it in the corner
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...grease is the word is the word is the word....
<Daisuke_Laptop> >_>
* stdin now thinks of DaSkreech as some kind of small rodent, like a mouse or hamster 
<Daisuke_Laptop> good morning fellow non-conformists!
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Laptop: Who?
<Jucato> like pikachu? O.o
<DaSkreech> I choose me!
<hitmanWilly> nah, a real non-conformist would be using bsd or haiku...lol
<DaSkreech> haiku!!!
<DaSkreech> I have that :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> haiku's nice
* stdin dodges Jucato's thunder attack and sends bulbasore in for a vine-whip attack
<Daisuke_Laptop> good to see beos carried on in some way
<Jucato> bulbasaur*
<Jucato> anyway....
<stdin> like it matters :p
<hitmanWilly> i've got a vm image of that lying around somewhere
* Ash_Ketchum calls on Charmander to attack pillowpants
* hitmanWilly now thinks he's seen everything, including RP pokemon fights, on this channel
* Daisuke_Laptop takes a small bow
<Daisuke_Laptop> sometimes...  you have to let off a little steam
<hitmanWilly> lol
<DaSkreech> steamisim I choose you!
<ubunturos> does, one have to restart tomcat for changes to take effect to a servlet file?
<stdin> I think you have to at least reload it
<ubunturos> stdin: reload tomcat?
<stdin> yeah, something like "sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat reload"
<ubunturos> stdin: umm, so, in a sense, servlets aren't dynamic as JSP pages, is it?
<stdin> I can't really say for sure, I don't use tomcat
<stdin> so I'm just guessing ;)
<ubunturos> stdin: ok
<wastedfluid> wee; upgrading starting now :-)
<gunashekar> hi
<ubunturos> !hi | gunashekar
<ubotu> gunashekar: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gunashekar> thanks ubunturos
<gunashekar> hi uboutu
<ubunturos> gunashekar: you missed it ;)
<wastedfluid> wow, this is taking logner than I anticipated
<gunashekar> what did i miss?
<ubunturos> gunashekar: the nicktab completion ;)
<gunashekar> ic ubunturos
<ubunturos> gunashekar: :)
<gunashekar> : tries to figure out...
<ubunturos> gunashekar: ... ?
<gunashekar> :: what is nicktab?
<DaSkreech> !tab | gunashekar
<ubotu> gunashekar: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubunturos> gunashekar: well, that should have been separate words nick tab-completion (are you C++ fan?)
* dsmith__ is trying to setup a nfs share in fstab, could anyone help?
<gunashekar> nope am a layman in every profession
<DaSkreech> gunashekar: That's a brilliant line
<hitmanWilly> dsmith__: its just like setting up a regular fs, except type would be nfs
<ubunturos> gunashekar: umm, those ":" and "::" probably indicate something else ;)
<dsmith__> hmmmmmm
<dsmith__> last time I tried it it did not work
<hitmanWilly> and the device would be the ip/folder you are setting up
<gunashekar> just tried to figure out if those :: would make the text appear different
<gunashekar> i like learning things the long route - trial error error error success
<dsmith__> how does this look? /192.168.0.151/Disk-0	/media/NASlite auto rw,user,noauto	0 0
<gunashekar> hi sangeetha  : looks like you are from my part of the world
<dsmith__> space after /Disk-0
<hitmanWilly> can't remember if you need the : after the ip
<hitmanWilly> been awhile since i set one of these up
<dsmith__> lets try
<hitmanWilly> also, no / at the beginning IIRC
<sangeetha> gunashekar: am from south india
<gunashekar> same here, chennai
<dsmith__> NAS light is working, mount has not come up yet
<sangeetha> me too chennai
<gunashekar> cool
<gunashekar> just figuring out how to install on my laptop
<ubunturos> gunashekar: install kubuntu?
<gunashekar> yes gutsy kubuntu
<gunashekar> managed to install
<dsmith__> /192.168.0.151/Disk-0	/media/NASlite	auto rw,user,noauto	0 0
<gunashekar> but sound is not working
<dsmith__> two slashes to start //192.x.x.x.
<dsmith__> its working
<Dr_willis> depending on the laptop chipset. there can be sound issues. :(
<dsmith__> my panasonic cf-51 has sound issues with Fiesty
<gunashekar> its a compaq presarion V6000
<ubunturos> gunashekar: you should wait for a few more days to do that.
<Dr_willis> friend at work has a laptop - and as  of right now under gutsy he has big sound issues.. :) as in no sound.
<hitmanWilly> dsmith__: i figured it was something like that, ok
<ubunturos> gunashekar: 18 october 2007, precisely :)
<dsmith__> hitmanWilly: thx
<dsmith__> counting down
<gunashekar> yes ubunturos
<gunashekar> im aware of october 18 ,but am being adventurous
<hitmanWilly> the current rc should be more or less the same thing
<gunashekar> sangeeta you still here
<gunashekar> ?
<hitmanWilly> 6 days isn't going to make a whole lot of difference for patches, updates
<Dr_willis> I hope the # of updates slow down. :)
<gunashekar> its more fun patching as the patches are released
<Dr_willis> been a lot of them this week.
<hitmanWilly> there always are right before release
<hitmanWilly> ran feisty for about a month before the official release date
<hitmanWilly> speaking of which, i need to run an upgrade on my buntu box, been letting it lag behind...
<gunashekar> wb flegma
<DaSkreech> can I put a dir with ftp on the command line?
<Dr_willis> it seems i update/upgrade.. then by the time its done.. theres MORE  to update. :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  Huh?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, i was updating twice a day right before the feisty release :P
<Dr_willis> cp ftp://whjatever.com/porn/stuff  mystuff ?
<gunashekar> huh doc
<DaSkreech> otherway
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  check out the 'fuse' tools. They proberly got a fuse-ftp filesystem  module
<DaSkreech> not a get a put
<hitmanWilly> maybe wput?
<DaSkreech> Just thought maybe I should ook at rsync
<Dr_willis> THey got ebverything else for fuse. :) its a handy tool
<sgrover> Anyone have tips where I can look to get my laptops VGA port working properly?  It causing nothing but grief when I try to hook up a projector....
<Dr_willis> if you want all programs to see the ftp  site as a normal directory. check out the FUSE stuff
<Dr_willis> sgrover,  a lot will depend on the laptop video card/chipset
<hitmanWilly> there's a fuse ftp driver?...nice
<sgrover> It's an Acer TravelMate 4400.  The function-F5 keys aren't working.
<stdin> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<sgrover> Dr_willis: Intel chipset
<Dr_willis> there fuse stuff for all sorts of things
<Dr_willis> even kioslave fuse items. and other things ive neve rheard of
<Dr_willis> sgrover,  id say hit the laptop forums
<hitmanWilly> a userspace fs driver framework is very handy
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of intel chipsets. :) heh . may need to do some manual tweakingof the xorg.conf
* hitmanWilly has been thinking of going to zfs :)
<sgrover> Dr_willis: Link?  Not sure which ones are the "best" ones... but thanks for the
<sgrover> Dr_willis: I've done the manual tweaking many times - Intel 950 chipset...
<Dr_willis> sgrover,  the ubuntu foruims have a laptop section, then thers google.
<sgrover> Thanks.. pulling up the ubuntu forums now.
<Dr_willis> Ive never had a laptop with intel video. so never looked into it
<Dr_willis> i have heard of a LOT of issues with the intel/laptop stuff however. :)
<sgrover> I've gotten it to work once.  Had to configure KDE to use a second monitor.  But now doing that messes up and I need to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix it.
<Dr_willis> !find intel
<ubotu> Found: intel2gas, rng-tools, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Dr_willis> !find 810
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-i810, i810switch
<Dr_willis> well bbl .
<sgrover> Dr_willis: That was for the video card fix to get it to see the 1200x800 resolution.
<DaSkreech> !sound | gunashekar
<ubotu> gunashekar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gunashekar> will try that ubotu
<gunashekar> enable sound system is checked
<DaSkreech> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gunashekar> good bot
* hitmanWilly pets ubotu
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hitmanWilly> that one never gets old :)
<hitmanWilly> anyway, folks, i'm out...later
<trevor> Okay...  I now have the 7.10, and it's not too bad...
<trevor> Really, though, I'd wait a week...
<gunashekar> yea i agree trevor
<trevor> Question!
<trevor> My wireless card?
<stdin> Answer!
<stdin> in your PC
<trevor> STDIN!
<gunashekar> crashed a few times yesterday, today it has been updated
<trevor> YAY!
<trevor> Okay, well, stdin knows about my wireless problems...
<gunashekar> my only problem now is wireless card
<ubunturos> gunashekar: which one is it?
<trevor> nosred...
<trevor> Shoot...
<stdin> wireless problem... ask ubotu
<gunashekar> Huwaei USB modem
<trevor> Can't remember the rest...
<trevor> No...
<gunashekar> Huawei
<trevor> Ubotu's not been able to help me...
<stdin> my wireless just works, so I've never had to do anything to make it work
<trevor> I have an Acer, which brings in more sets of problems...
<trevor> Cause they route everything through acpi...
<gunashekar> ubotu: Huawei USB Modem
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trevor> I'll get it somewhere...
<trevor> You don't understand...
<trevor> I've been through every Wifi doc on the internet twice...
<trevor> The forums don't have my answers...
<trevor> I got it working before, but then I messed it up, and had to reinstall, and can't remember how the hell I did it...
<sgrover> Fixed my laptop -> projector problem.  Turns out that I just need to restart the Xserver - without reconfiguring it - when the VGA cable is plugged in...
<sgrover> Just in case it helps anyone else...
<sgrover> seems SOOOOOO obvious now.. :)
<ubunturos> sgrover: is that a LCD projector or a DLP ?
<gunashekar> whathanks grover , thT HELPS
<sgrover> ubunturos: either.
<sgrover> any VGA out was being ignored - the Fn-F5 key did nothing...
<pillowpants> i have an issue
<pillowpants> with sound playback
<pillowpants> like say, teamspeak and audacity
<pillowpants> there seems to be no playback candidate for them
<pillowpants> on teamspeak im permanently muted
<ubunturos> sgrover: oh. ok. DLPs don't seem to work with Kubuntu 7.04 (irrespective or restarts or anything)
<pillowpants> which is highly irritating
<pillowpants> anyone know what this is offhand?
<sgrover> ubunturos: can't honestly say I've tried with a DLP.. or mor to the point, not sure.  I'll know for sure next time I'm trying to go through a projector (next week) rather than an LCD monitor.
<D3f0> anyone knows how to make nvidia hw accel work for 1520 laptop?
<gunashekar> my sound card works after i changed audio device to OSS
<sgrover> D3f0: install the nvidia commercial drivers?
<sgrover> check ubuntuguide.org - nice how to's there for setting up Nvidia
<flobruit_> i think that teamspeak can't work with alsa, so you actually need to run  it with the oss emulator
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : how can that be?
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : and/or how would i go about doing that
<pillowpants> could i just change the system sound from alsa to oss?
<D3f0> they install perfectly, but laptop shutdowns due overheat (error)
<ubunturos> sgrover: ok
<flobruit_> I haven't used it in a while, but I remember that you have to install alsa-oss, then run "aoss teamspeak"
<sgrover> D3f0: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<Ashex> why is it that the shipit team for the kubuntu discs is so anal about sending me discs?
<gunashekar> yes you can try that pillowpants
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : hmmm
<Ashex> My past 3 requests have been denied
<flobruit_> pillowpants: I know it sounded kind of weird to me too, but it did work
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : i had it already installed aparently
<pillowpants> would there be any aversion to just using oss as my main sound driver?
<pillowpants> whats the difference anyway
<pillowpants> i have the same problem with audacity
<pillowpants> i can record, but cant playback what ive recorded
<flobruit_> the problem with oss is that you can't have more than one application sending sound to your speakers... so if gaim beeps when you receive a message, then you need to restart your media player to get sound again...
<gunashekar> wireless modem is Huawei USB modem
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : ah, makes sense because thats happened to me before
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : could i use another sound system?
<pillowpants> like "enlightened sound daemon"
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  I just upgraded to 7.10.. but my volume control on my laptop is broke; it stops at 11%.. and if I choose "PCM" as master channel, using my keyboard to raise/lower volume no longer owrks
<flobruit_> pillowpants: I guess you could, but it seems that alsa is the standard these days, I haven't tried anything else
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : yeah
<pillowpants> the fix for teamspeak didnt seem to do it though
<flobruit_> pillowpants: take a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485809, maybe I missed something in my explanation
<pillowpants> flobruit_ : thanks
<miles_> hello?
<miles_> meow
* miles_ licks paw
* miles_ laps milk up out of a bowl 
<DaSkreech> Night all
<jeff__k> anyone know how to start up the archive manager from konqueror to create a new archive?
<flobruit_> jeff_k: right click and select "compress"
<jeff__k> it doesn't show up as an option when i do that ... but what's strange though is i can left click on a zip file and it opens it up with archive manager
<jeff__k> or if i right click on a zip file it gives me an option to "open with archive manager"
<jeff__k> but starting "archive manager" to create a new zip file seems to have me stumped...
<flobruit_> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<jeff__k> 3.5.6
<jeff__k> sorry, kde 3.5.6 in fiesty
<flobruit_> I'm running gutsy, so that might have changed, but it seems to me that this functionality was there before...
<jeff__k> yeah i was at 3.5.7 at one point and there were definitely different options on the konqueror right click
<jeff__k> i will fiddle for a while and go up to 3.5.7 if i can't find anything
<luca> ho everyone
<luca> hi
<luca> does someone know which package installs the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<pillowpants> quick question, in teamspeak
<pillowpants> what is the default output device?
<pillowpants> im using the front mic plugin
<pillowpants> and im not sure its working
<Lynoure> luca: dpkg -S filepath   normally shows things like that but in this case it does not, probably because some script generates it, does not just install
<luca> Lynoure: yeah thanks :( Got the same answer in #ubuntu+1. I need to check it though...I think that tor does not function here anymore because of that...
<Lynoure> luca: I think  netbase
<pillowpants> in my volume mixer settings i have the front mic set for default sound record etc
<pillowpants> its my assumption that teamspeak would use that as well
<pillowpants> is this true or no?
<jtmoney> anyway for me to see which process/daemon is running on a specific port?
<jtmoney> openvpn is conflicted with port 500 =(
<the-erm> I think netstat has an option ...
<luca> so a reinstallation of netbase would recreate that file?
<the-erm> netstat -l
<jtmoney> awesome, thanks
<Lynoure> luca: I would not recommend reinstallation, maybe reconfiguration
<luca> so how would I do it?
<Lynoure> luca: because without it, it's no net for you.
<the-erm> What file are you missing?  I just walked in.
<luca> Lynoure I guess so...but again, what is the command to reconfigure? :)
<Lynoure> luca: dpkg-reconfigure --force netbase   probably
<Lynoure> luca: oh, and throw  sudo  at the front
<Lynoure> luca: but you can manually edit the file, too
<luca> yeah
<the-erm> Has anyone here managed to get /etc/init.d/shaper to work right with ssh connections?
<luca> and I just saw that I do have a backup of the original configuration
<Lynoure> luca: see  man interfaces  for editing hints
<luca> thanks
<Lynoure> backups ftw :)
<luca> :)
<luca> ok resrtarting the network
<luca> damn
<Lynoure> hmm?
<luca> nope, the issue with tor did not solve
<luca> It still is not able to bind the correct port and thus does not start
<Lynoure> port?  /etc/network/interfaces does not deal with ports
<Lynoure> What's the actual thing you are trying to achieve?
<luca> yeah but I did *not* act on any other files before tor started with its not-functioning fit :'(
<luca> it cannot bind to 127.0.0.1:9050 - it says it cannot bind the address
<Avatar-Heljara> well this is fun
<Lynoure> luca: you are actually trying to bind to a local port and not a public one?
<Lynoure> luca: (I'll have to focus on work, so my help might seem sporadic/halfminded)
<luca> uh maybe....I dunno how it should work ports-wise
<luca> I never touched the configuration about ports
<Lynoure> luca: it's not the port that is suspect, it's the ip...
<luca> and thanks anyway... :)
<luca> so what should I try to solve the issue? any ideas?
<Lynoure> luca: that's local ip, basicly "me"-ip, not your public one.
<luca> yeah I got that
<Lynoure> Sorry, I have never set up tor...
<luca> ok thanks anyway
<luca> it seems I am the only one with such a problem on the net :P
<luca> guess I will go to #tor later :D
<Lynoure> but the config files for it might ask which interface to bind to, possibly. and there are probably good howtos, and have you tried the same with sudo  for the fun of it?
<luca> yeah
<luca> not functioning, with different error
<luca> it tells me that ~/.tor does not belong to su
<luca> Lynoure well ok gotta go now :) thanks for the help
<vers> how do i install java runtime
<Jucato> vers: in Add/Remove Programs, look for Sun Java, check it for installation and click Apply Changes
<iNoob> helpzor plox
<iNoob> i have a problem creating document directory under my home directory
<iNoob> it says cannt create directory
<iNoob> TT
<Jucato> how are you trying to create the directory?
<iNoob> mkdir documents /home
<Jucato> iNoob: you can't really make directories under /home directly
<iNoob> permission denied
<Jucato> it has to be in *your* home = /home/username/
<dwidmann> hrm, that's really weird, the clock configuration thing has all of the date/time modification stuff grayed out
<iNoob> im running on livecd
<iNoob>  /home / buntu
<Jucato> iNoob: yes. the username would be ubuntu. but just type "cd ~" to get to your home
<iNoob> tytytytyt
<iNoob> i knew it
<schiste> hey guys
<schiste> is running on a livecd
<schiste> :)
<schiste> just install it !
<iNoob> yeah
<iNoob> sometimes it doesnt run
<iNoob> if u have newer models
<iNoob> of computers
<Avatar-Heljara> should be fine to run on a new machine, unless you have specialist hardware
<iNoob> i almost crash my new laptop
<iNoob> it freezed in the middle of installation
<iNoob> problems with nvdia or something
<iNoob> >.<
<iNoob> anybody noe a place where i can get computer with linux built in already
<Jucato> Dell?
<iNoob> Dell recommends Windows Vista Business in their website >.<
<iNoob> k later
<iNoob> thanks jucato uve been a great help
<Kavi> Hi
<Kavi> Anyone here?
<pillowpants> what is DNS?
<pillowpants> as in DNS ip
<pillowpants> im having connection issues
<Jucato> Domain Name Server
<rcrook> Hi all, Upgraded to gutsy last night and found a problem with the boot and ldap. The boot seems to hang at klogd  (or dbus if klogd disabled) if I have ldap enabled in nsswitch.
<rcrook> LDAP works once the system is booted and it is re-enabled
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | rcrook
<ubotu> rcrook: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<rcrook> ok... thanks
<Jucato> pillowpants or pillowpants_: basically it's a server that you connect to (through the DNS IP address) that resolves/converts domain names (like www.kubuntu.org) to ip addresses (like 100.00.000.000) and vice versa
<pillowpants__> Jucato, im in windows
<pillowpants__> Jucato, all i need to type was ipconfig/all
<pillowpants__> i forgot the command
<Jucato> ok... although it really doesn't matter..
<Jucato> DNS is not a Linux thing
<pillowpants__> i was setting up a teamspeak server
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants__: ipconfig /release  or /renew
<pillowpants__> and need to get a static ip so the ports would forward
<pillowpants__> but windows networking handles DNS and i had no idea what to put
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants__: so set up a static address through start/settings/network connections/lan
<alex_>  
<alex_> ??
<ScorpKing> !ru
<alex_> yo
<xevious> BOOZE
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ScorpKing> alex_: join #kubuntu-ru
<xevious> oh sorry. #kubuntu-offtopic
<alex_> #ubuntu-ru
<nebi> Hola,a alguno le ha pasado que desde la ultima actualizacion del sistema ,cuando intenta ver videos como youtube o cualquier otro por el navegador , este se queda clavado?
<raylu> !es | nebi
<ubotu> nebi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hsystem-x> Hi there, im trying to use a logitech headphone/microphone USB port.
<raylu> oh, he's already there =\
<raylu> hsystem-x, and..?
<hsystem-x> how do i configure it on KDE , ?
<hsystem-x> it is suppose right to works if i select it from kmix?
<raylu> hm...i have something similar to that
<hsystem-x> i mean microphone works but cant hear anything on the headphones.
<raylu> does it show up in kmix?
<hsystem-x> yes
<bluekb> I am having trouble with the kde screensaver not locking.
<bluekb> or blanking
<bluekb> reliably.
<Avatar-Heljara> is that in 7.04 bluekb?
<Avatar-Heljara> I had the same problem, but it lied with the drivers
<bluekb> Avatar, erm, not sure.
<bluekb> How do I find out?
<Avatar-Heljara> lol no idea :P
<Avatar-Heljara> what graphics card are you using?
<bluekb> Avatar-Heljara, Trying out ubuntu/kubuntu (usually I am a fedora/redhat user)
<bluekb> Though, now I think of this I had the problem with an older version of fedora, and just switched to xscreensaver
<bluekb> Graphics card is nvidia, with nv (free) drivers
<Avatar-Heljara> Are you trying to run a 3d screensaver?
<bluekb> no
<bluekb> it's the slideshow screensaver, which afaik is only 2d
<Avatar-Heljara> is the driver you are using on the CD, or did you download the binary from NVidia?
<bluekb> When I switch it to blank screensaver I have a similar problem.  Different in that it blanks, but doesn't lock.  With the slideshow, it just doesn't blank
<bluekb> I am not using the nvidia drivers.
<bluekb> I am still using the free drivers.
<Avatar-Heljara> vesa?
<bluekb> er, no.  This is a new computer from dell. :)
<Avatar-Heljara> well you would think they would install the correct drivers, huh?
<bluekb> Yeah, I had been annoyed by that
<bluekb> But it might be the fault of uncorrelated updates: the driver has to match the kernel, and nvidia has been known to lag.
<bluekb> I haven't looked into that much.
<bluekb> So you think it might be a video driver problem?  That seems a bit odd, since it was working for a week, until now.
<bluekb> Sorry, that last detail should have been mentioned sooner
<Avatar-Heljara> I had the same problem with my ATi Radeon x1300 Pro Silent until I removed the vesa drivers and installed the correct ones from ATi
<bluekb> Avatar-Heljara, cat /etc/lsb-release says I am running fiesty 7.04
<Avatar-Heljara> When entering ss it would simply show a picture of the desktop, like the ss function failed to load properly. The pic would be frozen (could tell by the clock) but upon moving the mouse the screen would update with the lock in the center of the screen
<bluekb> Hmm.  That's something I hadn't thought of checking--whether the clock freezes when it should be blanked.
<bluekb> The odd thing is, when I use the "test" button in kcontrol settings, it seems to work fine.
<Avatar-Heljara> cant remember if that was the same case for me. I know that it worked in the little preview though
<ardchoille> Avatar-Heljara , bluekb: That happens to me now and then and I am using the nvidia drivers.
<bluekb> Searching google doesn't give me good results yet.  I wonder if someone else might have the magic touch for a solution on this one.
<bluekb> what drivers should I look for in the output of lspci to be sure?
<Avatar-Heljara> possibly nv-glx?
<Avatar-Heljara> I wouldnt know really, my PC has an ATi in it
<bluekb> xorg.conf tells X to use nv, (nvidia isn't working yet, I've tried and given up for now, will probably try again later)
<bluekb> But lspci doesn't list either. Hmm...
<WaltzingAlong> !paste | bluekb
<ubotu> bluekb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> bluekb: could you paste your lspci results?
<Avatar-Heljara> any nvidia driver experts in the channel?
<bluekb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40341/
<ardchoille> Avatar-Heljara: Which nvidia card do you have?
<Kdon> hi
<Avatar-Heljara> My motherboard has an Nvidia 6150 (largely unused), but my knowledge of this comes from my ATi Radeon x1300 Pro Silent
<WaltzingAlong> bluekb: how about lspci ?
<raylu> sorry hsystem-x, i have no idea :P i can't get mine working either
<ardchoille> Avatar-Heljara: That card requires the nvidia-glx driver. Wanna set it up?
<raylu> though i bet aplay would play individual files with it; g'night
<hsystem-x> ok this is my problem : i have a logitech headphones/micro USB, on ubuntu I at least can play music and whatever just configuring fro mcontrol panel, but on KDE how do I do that? or at least on amarok....
<Avatar-Heljara> not really, I only have one monitor anyway :P
<hsystem-x> thanks for any support.
<bluekb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0423 (rev a1)
<Avatar-Heljara> Unless you have a really good guide, ardchoille
<bluekb> I believe it's an 8600 series, but I need to double check...
<ardchoille> Avatar-Heljara: I have installed nvidia drivers on over 100 machines and have helped many people in this channel
<hsystem-x> The headphoens appear to be recogized.
<hsystem-x> recognized.*
<hsystem-x> i also can select them from kmix
<hsystem-x> nothing is on mute.
<Avatar-Heljara> ardchoille: thanks anyway mate, but honestly I couldnt be stuffed bothering with it :P
<hsystem-x> i can also talk thru microhpone and hear myself on headphones, but cant get music for example or videos to hear on my headphones.
<ardchoille> Avatar-Heljara: ok
<hsystem-x> it send output to speakers.
<Avatar-Heljara> my ATi card is fine as it is, I have CSS running on Kubuntu no probs
<Avatar-Heljara> ardchoille: Thanks anyway
<ardchoille> Avatar-Heljara: yeah, if it aint broke, don't fix it :)
<hsystem-x> CSS , counter strike source?
<Avatar-Heljara> yeah
<hsystem-x> lol how?
<hsystem-x> wine?
<hsystem-x> steam stuff does it works?
<Avatar-Heljara> Steam through wine
<Avatar-Heljara> its tricky but posible
<hsystem-x> and what configuration on wine?
<hsystem-x> XP
<hsystem-x> 2000?
<Avatar-Heljara> XP
<hsystem-x> 98?
<hsystem-x> ohh,
<hsystem-x> and you doent have problems with steam updates?
<hsystem-x> doesnt*
<Avatar-Heljara> there was the original 26% one, but I got round that with nice -19
<Avatar-Heljara> but no further probs as of yet
<hsystem-x> nice, any other configuration on wine?
<bluekb> ardchoille, I might be interested in attempting to get nvidia working.
<hsystem-x> or just wine cd-SETUP-EXE?
<Avatar-Heljara> only OSS sound
<Avatar-Heljara> steam was done with wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<Avatar-Heljara> then through that download my css
<Avatar-Heljara> and it runs
<hsystem-x> haha but what if i want to install it from cds?
<Avatar-Heljara> you also need tahoma.ttf installed into wine's directory
<Avatar-Heljara> then wine setup.exe should be fine
<hsystem-x> ok good.
<hsystem-x> and FEAR?
<hsystem-x> does FEAR run well too?
<Avatar-Heljara> I havent tried it
<Avatar-Heljara> I love the game, but I havent tried to make it run on linux yet
<hsystem-x> ok, thanks anyway, i know there is a linux server for FEAR( in the cds)
<Avatar-Heljara> well same with BF2, but BF2 has some major graphics issues running through wine (eg: the ground is invisible)
<Avatar-Heljara> it is a true shame
<hsystem-x> does you have to configure 3d stuff on wine conf?
<hsystem-x> direct x stuff..
<Avatar-Heljara> only for some apps, where there is most likely a tutorial on how to do so
<Avatar-Heljara> BTW WineHQ ranks FEAR as 'garbage' on linux
<hsystem-x> is there a command to see if im running alsa or oss?
<Avatar-Heljara> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2878
<Avatar-Heljara> Probably. Do I know it? no.
<hsystem-x> just asking, my bad.
<Avatar-Heljara> just look in KMix?
<hsystem-x> nop, not there.
<Avatar-Heljara> well I suppose it depends on the application - the system provides both services (so long as installed). One probably wont work
<hsystem-x> anyone running succesfully logitech headphones USB
<hsystem-x> ?
<hsystem-x> #amarok
<Avatar-Heljara|A> bbl
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<forgottentruth> how do i change screen resolution if i dont see it on the kicker menu?
<forgottentruth> :[ have i overlooked it?
<tsdgeos> krandrtray will give you a system tray icon to change resolution
<forgottentruth> thnx <3
<pffx> Hi! I want to update my feisty to gutsy. But I have non-kubuntu KDE and have some problems with lanching adept. May somebody tell me, what I need to add to the sources for "Recommended updates" and "Pre-release"
<WaltzingAlong> pffx: you should be able to use update-manager;   update-manager -d
<pffx> WaltzingAlong: but I can't lunch adept to make pre-release updates :(
<pffx> They neet to be done at first
<WaltzingAlong> pffx: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y upgrade && update-manager -c -d -p &
<zns> hi
<zns> poka molchuny
<arun_> does anyone have chandler installed?
<uberDirk> senorpedro floods the server
<uberDirk> plz remove him
<senorpedro> no that was a mistake
<senorpedro> everyone makes mistakes
<uberDirk> no
<uberDirk> <- not
<uberDirk> <- perfect
<uberDirk> <- beautiful
<uberDirk> <- rich
<uberDirk> <- best of
<senorpedro> uberDirk floods with self-beweihrucherung
<Jucato> stop that please
<uberDirk> k ;(
<Jucato> ooh you're uber now? :D
<arun_> does anyone have chandler installed?
<thetuyen> hi
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help me.  i need to get my cd rom drive up and running on my laptop.  it is an asus f3sv-a1.  the hardware works perfectly fine, and used it to install kubuntu, yet it is not recognized
<alpay> hallo
<ubuntu> If i want two HDD's on my system the first C: is mount / and the second D: ?
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help me.  i need to get my cd rom drive up and running on my laptop.  it is an asus f3sv-a1.  the hardware works perfectly fine, and used it to install kubuntu, yet it is not recognized
<emilsedgh> !repeat | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: there shouldnt be a problem with your cdrom, what happens when you put a cd into your cdrom?
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: nothing.  i hearit run, but no window pops up
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: go to /media and see what is there
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: also, k3b doesnt detect any cd rom device hardware
<zgmf-x20a> cdrom0 and sda1 emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: and what is the cdrom0's icon?
<zgmf-x20a> it is a folder icon emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: is the cd inside cdrom?
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: yup there is a cd in there now
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: open konsole
<zgmf-x20a> ok its open emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: and type sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<emilsedgh> gh, long time is passed from my last mount-by-hand, cant remember correctly, wait a minute please zgmf-x20a
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: cool sounds good.  thanks again for helping outt :)
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: please copy your /etc/fstab to pastebin and give me a link
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: ok one moment
<emilsedgh> !paste | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40365/
<emilsedgh> zgmf-x20a: sudo mount /dev/hda
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: thats my hard drive though?  it is already mounted??
<zgmf-x20a> o wait
<zgmf-x20a> nvm
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<emilsedgh> no, your hard drive is /dev/sda
<emilsedgh> gh, dunno :(
<zgmf-x20a> emilsedgh: lol... awwwww
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help me.  i need to get my cd rom drive up and running on my laptop.  it is an asus f3sv-a1.  the hardware works perfectly fine, and used it to install kubuntu, yet it is not recognized
<schiste> mis it mounted?
<schiste> look with the graphic mode
<schiste> System Settings > Drives and file system
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: that is the problem.  it is in the /media section, but shows up as a folder icon
<schiste> yep
<schiste> and?
<schiste> you can read your cd
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: no, it cannot be accessed.  no cd media works in the drive.  also, k3b says there is no dvd hardware, or burner,
<schiste> first the easy way
<schiste> do you see your cdrom device
<schiste> in system settings
<schiste> drive and file system
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: ok let me check
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: oooooooooo it says its there, but disabled!
<dhq> i just upgraded to gutsy
<schiste> so enable it ;)
<WaltzingAlong> dhq: congrats to you
<dhq> now vmware wont start http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/64
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: erm, how, theres no left click options
<zgmf-x20a> right click i mean
<schiste> on the bottom
<dhq> WaltzingAlong, some thing to do with modules
<schiste> you should have a button
<schiste> administrator mode
<zgmf-x20a> omg, lol, there it is.  hahaa
<WaltzingAlong> dhq: i had to grab vmware-server from vmware.com with gutsy rc
<dhq> WaltzingAlong, how??
<WaltzingAlong> dhq: access www.vmware.com in your web browser
<schiste> I don't remember, but normaly you should have a box (when you have enabled it) with "mount on startup
<WaltzingAlong> dhq: install it the manual way
<dhq> WaltzingAlong, how
<zgmf-x20a> schiste:
<zgmf-x20a> Return code from mount was 32.
<zgmf-x20a> "mount failure"
<schiste> ha
<WaltzingAlong> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<schiste> ok so
<jelle> test
<schiste> open a shell
<schiste> konsole
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: yup
<schiste> and then type kate /var/log/syslog
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: ok, it is open
<schiste> you should have stuff about your cdrom
<schiste> better paste your syslog to pastebin
<schiste> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: its liek a million years long man
<schiste> yeah that's normal
<schiste> past it
<schiste> the last one
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: ok man one moment
<schiste> you should have the date at the beginning of each line
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: it doesnt seem to want to paste, it might be too long?
<schiste> hmmm
<schiste> ok we'll try just a thing
<schiste> just go to /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: ok sounds good to me
<schiste> it's a reader/burner
<schiste> ?
<zgmf-x20a> it says, the file or folder soes not exist
<schiste> hmmm
<schiste> weird, I've got to go
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: yes, both.  dvd burnder, readr etc
<schiste> oh
<JuJuBee> Howdy...  Anybody ever use cssh successfully?
<schiste> what is the path in your system settings
<schiste> for the cdrom
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: /dev/hda
<schiste> ok
<schiste> We could try something
<schiste> folks can someone review what I'm saying
<schiste> to see if I'm not saying crap
<schiste> thanks
<schiste> you could try
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: lol
<schiste> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda /media/cdrom
<schiste> I haven't done that for ages
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<schiste> it used to work on some problem like yours
<schiste> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda/ /media/cdrom
<schiste> with the /
<ardchoille> zgmf-x20a: You have to have a disk in the cdrom before mountin git. You don't mount device4s, you mount file systems.
<schiste> (so stupid sometime
<schiste> he has a cd inside I guess
<ardchoille> ok
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: ardchoille yes i have a cd in there
<ardchoille> zgmf-x20a: When you put a new disk in it, doesn't it popup a window asking what you want to do?
<schiste> ardchoille: it doesn't
<schiste> and he can't enable it with the graphic mode
<ardchoille> :(
<zgmf-x20a> as schiste is saying, no it does not.  also, k3b says there is no hardware detected for buring, etc
<schiste> what's the device name for cdrom ?
<schiste> zgmf-x20a: can you find your device name with lspci ?
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: device name... as in hardware name?  im not sure, it came with the laptop, i dodnt build this pc
<ardchoille> zgmf-x20a: Is hald polling storage devices? "ps aux | grep hald-addon-storage"
<ardchoille> oh, it's a laptop. Those things are always a headache.
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3SV#DVD-recorder
<zgmf-x20a> should be the same hardware, not sure what im looking for though
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: hmmm apparently its this LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
<zgmf-x20a> schiste: ermmm... hello
<zgmf-x20a> ?
<zgmf-x20a> hmm i guess they are gone... can anyone else help out???
<WaltzingAlong> some of us are here still
<franco_> hay alguien que hable espaol y me pueda dar una manito? :P
<Jucato> !es | franco_
<ubotu> franco_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> hola franco_
<franco_> como va?
<franco_> jajajaja no paso 2 minutos aca y ya me estan echando cheee
<Jucato> English only franco_
<WaltzingAlong> si aqui parliamo inglese
<franco_> :S aburridos
<franco_> bueno me voy a kubuntu es =) gracias!!!
<tdj_> ole
<pepijn> blah
<pepijn> (sorry, but posting was so low)
<Jucato> O.o
<bazhang> As Kubuntu gets ever closer to perfection, I may have to go to IRC-Anonymous
<CJari> hi
<bazhang> hi CJari
<Jucato> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<CJari> I'm trying to record some audio using microphone, but I dont know why the krec isn't receiving the sound?
* genii sips a coffee
<Broc93> Vado...
<CJari> sorry, any one knows how to test if microphone works (while setting the volume levels from KMix)?
<Ash-Fox> Hm, is there even a ident daemon in the repositories? I can't seem to find any.
<llutz> Ash-Fox: apt-cache search identd
* Ash-Fox only gets "postgresql-8.2 - object-relational SQL database, version 8.2 server"
<Ash-Fox> Which, I doubt it's a ident daemon
<Juacom99> Hi
<Juacom99> and anyoen pelse help me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40375/
<bazhang> hello
<toxicfume> hi all
<toxicfume> does anyone here have experience with linuxmce? i need helop
<toxicfume> help
<matte_> hi there
<matte_> i can't connect with my SSH-Server from the internet
<matte_> ssh localhost is no problem...
<llutz> matte_: you are using a router?
<matte_> yes. port 22 is AFAIK forwarded. i get to the login, but he tells me, that my login is incorrect. my command: "ssh <hostname> -l <user>"
<matte_> nmap also shows that port 22 is open...
<_fang> hello, just a question for you. is kubuntu 7.10 rc also coming with compiz fusion or just ubuntu?
<matte_> llutz: here is my sshd_conf: http://nopaste.info/59f303eb61.html
<bazhang> toxicfume: what's wrong with linuxmce?
<llutz> matte_: did you try to login as root?
<matte_> no, as user
<bazhang> _fang: easy to get, just a few items to install.
<lavacano201014> _fang: i havent a clue
<lavacano201014> _fang: my kubuntu install has AIGLX, if that helps
<_fang> bazhang: well, because i have an ati grapics card, and it can be really a pain to install it correctly, and i've heard that ubuntu gutsy configures it automatically. but since i'm not a great fan of gnome, i was considering trying kubuntu
<Jucato> _fang: not by default unfortunately (or fortunately)
<_fang> lavacano201014: ati card?
<lavacano201014> _fang: nVidia
<_fang> hmm
<Jucato> _fang: there's a restricted manager utility in Kubuntu 7.10 for easy installation of restricted/proprietary drivers
<Jucato> it should ease your paoin
<Jucato> pain*
<lavacano201014> _fang: but it is an old machine, so...
<matte_> llutz: should i login as root?
<_fang> i was just wondering if it will be easy to install. i guess i'll wait the final version and some reviews over the internet xD
<llutz> matte_: no, (it's disabled)
<Jucato> !root
<matte_> yes...
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> _fang: easy to install; to get working properly with card, depends a bit.
<Jucato> (I just love that :P)
<_fang> Jucato: the biggest problem is that the ati restricted driver does not support composition, which is required for beryl/compiz fusion, afaik
<llutz> matte_: look into /var/log/auth.log for more info
<Jucato> _fang: I see.. haven't had any experience with ATI at all (thank $DEITY)
<llutz> matte_: i can't see a reason for that error in sshd-config
<_fang> anyway! thank you very much. with the final release i'll try it and come here to tell what happened \o
<bazhang> _fang: good luck!
<matte_> llutz: me nether... When i try to login over internet, nothing happens in my auth.log
<Chani> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Chani> lol
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> you came in here just to see that didn't you? :P
<Chani> Jucato: just stumbled on one of your blog posts... why on earth wasn't it on planetkde?
<Jucato> hahah! :)
<Jucato> mostly out respect for older people :)
* Jucato whistles innocently
<urli> ayuda en espaol
<matte_> llutz: Interesting... When i disable the port-forwarding i get to the login, too
<urli> ayuda en espaol
<Chousuke> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kachna> how's called that thing for kde like make menuconfig? O.o
<Kachna> please O:-)
<llutz> matte_: do you have sshd running on your router too?
<Chousuke> Kachna: kconfig or qtconfig maybe
<Kachna> mm not present here,will try apt-getting,thx
<matte_> i don't think so. i can't see any ssh-configuration on it...
<llutz> matte_: strange...
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone know how i get my Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN up and running?
<matte_> llutz: really...
<llutz> matte_: check the portforwarding again, an error there's my only idea
<matte_> i'll look, what nmap now sais...
<matte_> well, i've closed port 22, but nmap sais, it's still open :-/
<nixternal> thanks Jucato and Chani :p
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> you're very much welcome nixternal :)
<llutz> matte_: are you sure to use your own external-IP? :))
<Ben_Cs> hello. had a problem with realtek built in net-card. installed an old 3com 3c595 card. any known problems with this one?
<Chousuke> 3coms should work
<Chousuke> Then again, realteks should usually work too (at least somehow) :/
<matte__> re
<matte__> llutz: yes, the ip is allright.
<ekrengel> are there any "monitor and display" commands that i can use for scripting in terminal?
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: realtek works but randomly disconnects. on "dmesg" i see eth1 (3com) is "half duplex" is it ok? i feel like the net is fast...
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone know how i get my Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN up and running?
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chousuke> Ben_Cs: half duplex is suboptimal, but it should work just fine if your internet connection isn't too fast.
<ChaosMachine> does anyone have any experiance in getting lm_sensors to work?
<Chousuke> Ben_Cs: half duplex means it can't send and receive data at the same time, so you lose some performance.
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: wait, naybe eth1 is realtek. how do i find out which "eth" is which card?
<Chousuke> but if your internet connection is slower than 10Mbps then I don't think it'll make that much of a difference
<Chousuke> Ben_Cs: hmm, good question
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: when i "ifconfig" i get that eth1 is connected, and the only connected card is 3com. so i guess eth1=3com. but when i "dmesg" i get: eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8850000, 00:19:66:08:33:1f, XID 38000000 IRQ 17             so now i'm confused
<matteL> llutz: Ok, it really seems that my router has an own ssh-server... thank you for your help so far...
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> Ben_Cs: I don't know :/
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: anyway the card LED and the SWITCHs LED show i have 100mb connection
<Chousuke> no, I mean to the internet
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: but i feel the home net is fast as 100mb
<Chousuke> the switch says 100Mb because that's what your nic is using to communicate with the switch
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone know if there is something similar to envy for wireless networking
<zgmf-x20a> ?
<Chousuke> Ben_Cs: as it should be
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: so "half duplex" is referred to internet only? i don't understand
<Chousuke> it refers to the mode of operation
<Chousuke> it's not as fast as full duplex when you send and receive data at the same time
<matteL> bye @ all
<Chousuke> but it may not matter.
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: so "half duplex" is almost as fast as "full duplex"?
<Ben_Cs> i see
<zgmf-x20a> #wireless
<Chousuke> Ben_Cs: full duplex only means you can send data at 100Mbps while receiving at 100Mbps
<Chousuke> theoretically :P
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: maybe it's "half duplex" cause the card is old and that's the way net cards worked at that time?
<Chousuke> may be
<Ben_Cs> ok thnaks
<Chousuke> it should work at full duplex if it's newer than five years old though
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: no, it's from an old P2 :)
<Chousuke> but I don't think you'll have trouble even if it is in half-duplex mode. :P
<Ben_Cs> Chousuke: yeh, as i said, the net seems fast enough
<Ben_Cs> well thanks for the help.
<Ben_Cs> bbl
<JuJuBee> Is there a program that will allow me to view another comptuers desktop (watch what another user is doing)?
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<dbglt> Hi guys... I'm trying to update to 7.10, I'm using adept manager, but when I click "Manage repositries" it brngs up a manual list of repositries to edit, not the config box that the example gives
<dbglt> what am I doing wrong?
<Jucato> dbglt: check if software-properties-kde is installed
<Jucato> install if not
<Broc93> Vado...
<WaltzingAlong> dbglt: update-manager -c -d -p
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: um.. Kubuntu...
<WaltzingAlong> :D is that not part of kubuntu, alright
<Jucato> and not "optimized" for Kubuntu either
<Ben_Cs> if i have kubuntu gutsy and i get the updates. so when the official release will be out, will my kubuntu update to it?
<Jucato> yep
<WaltzingAlong> Ben_Cs: sure
<Jucato> you just update and update and update... then bam! broken system
<Jucato> er... gutsy!
<Jucato> :D
<ardchoille> lol
<harmental> hey guys...shall we expect arobat reader 8 anytime soon in the mainstream repos?
<Ben_Cs> ok. thanks
<Jucato> harmental: not possible because of licensing issue afaik
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: no
<dbglt> Jucato: installing it now
<dbglt> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: so what is the kde way to dist-upgrade ?
<Jucato> using Kubuntu's own upgrade tool (through adept, based on update-manager-core)
<deviance> When I start Konversation, it opens the server list and doesnt show any of the buttons like to close it
<deviance> what Can I do?
* Jucato bets he's using compiz or beryl
<rico_> deviance, is this for Konversation only or for other windows as well?
<WaltzingAlong> i was just using compiz but i saw only black inside maximized windows
<deviance> Only for Konversation, but I am using Compiz
<emilsedgh> Jucato: why this unstable-thing is becoming default in distro's? im happy that its not shipped with kubuntu
<deviance> Is the RC for Fesity out?
<Jucato> yes
<deviance> Throught so, Somebody should update the topic then.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: actually it's only unstable as far as KDE is concerned...
<Jucato> deviance: btw, that's a known bug in konvi + compiz. you might want to ask in #konversation about the fix. I forgot how to
<deviance> Thanks Jucato
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no, try to open a game in window (for example), everything will be stopped.its unstable...
<Jucato> what game? and while using compiz?
<kaminix> How can i remove a bunch of vorbiscomments from an oggfile? I don't want them just empty, but not there at all.
<WaltzingAlong> !info vorbiscomment | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: Package vorbiscomment does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: anyway, the package vorbiscomment allows adding or modifying vorbis comments
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: um...
<Jucato> !Info vorbis-tools | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-6build1 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 732 kB
<Jucato> it's not in a separate package
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: thanks
<PhinnFort> Jucato: regarding compiz/konvi, the konversation devs aren't overly happy about compiz
<Jucato> yeah but iirc there was a fix for it in the svn version of konversation
<kaminix> Jucato: Yes, I have the vorbis tools and checked the manual for vorbiscomments, nothing there. :s
<Jucato> don't ask me. I just gave the package that installs vorbiscomments :)
<Jucato> vorbis-tools contains oggenc (an encoder), ogg123 (a playback tool), ogginfo (displays ogg information), oggdec (decodes ogg files), vcut (ogg file splitter), and vorbiscomment (ogg comment editor).
<kaminix> Yeah, I know that much too :)
* Jucato pokes WaltzingAlong for the answer
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: man vorbiscomment           you will need to use it in the -w mode
<WaltzingAlong> !tagtool | kaminix         or perhaps that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tagtool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berkes> Can I use tail -f to follow multiple files?
<kaminix> WaltzingAlong:        -w     Replace comments with the new set given either on the command line with -t or from a file with -c., so I just replace them with nothingness? Will this actually remove the prescence off the comments entirely? (my mp3 does not take comments, replacing with id3v2)
<kaminix> tagtool?
<WaltzingAlong> or maybe the rudy vorbis tagger   http://docs.code-monkey.de/ruby-vorbistagger/   kaminix
<Kachna> any idea why make menuconfig works but make kconfig says no rule to make target when compiling kernel?
<annemarie> anyone knows where to find w32codecs.tar.gz?
<kaminix> Hmm... I'll try the tagtool
<annemarie> and where to unpack this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> why don't the codecs from the repos work?
<Jucato> !w32codecs | annemarie
<ubotu> annemarie: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | annemarie
<ubotu> annemarie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<annemarie> Daisuke_Laptop: because medibuntu does not have them for gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | annemarie
<ubotu> annemarie: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Daisuke_Laptop> look up
<annemarie> *doing now
<annemarie> thanks all
<Daisuke_Laptop> the #ubuntu+1 part :)
<gelin> annemarie: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/ find here
<Daisuke_Laptop> gelin: you apparently missed where she said she was running gutsy.
<harmental80> Jucato: what kind of licesing issue?
<harmental80> Jucato: is there any backport report where to find Reader 8
<Jucato> not really familiar with the specifics. you can ask in #ubuntu-motu for the details
<Jucato> basically we can't redistribute it
<harmental80> i meant backport repo
<Jucato> so it can't be in any repo
<harmental80> mmm.....its a shame....
<Jucato> yes. shame on adobe
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<WaltzingAlong> how to i get firefox, for example, to be in the language set for the user in kmenu/system settings/regional and language settings?   the kmenu and kde apps have changed names but not firefox or thunderbird or other gtk apps
<WaltzingAlong> shame on adobe for not releasing a gpl compliant reader for gnu/linux?
<Daisuke_Laptop> WaltzingAlong: you just answered your own question a couple minutes back.  they're gtk, not qt, kde language settings don't apply to them, you'll have ot find individual localisations for those
<jeff__k> anyone know how to adjust the volume to a usb phone headset (my keyboard volume control just changes my speaker volume, not headset)
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Laptop: the language packs for each (say firefox) are installed, how do i get firefox to use it?
<deviance> Red hat and Novell being sued :O
<Jucato> and before it gets worse...
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> (just in case)
<Daisuke_Laptop> deviance: that kinda sucks, but worse is the hard drive importing being stopped because of a patent troll.
<deviance> Hard drive importing?
<Gast876> so here i am again
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071011-hard-times-for-hard-drives-us-may-ban-popular-imports.html
<Gast876> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40388/
<Gast876> this is my paste for ifconfig
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have lo and two nics
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's the problem?
<Gast876> my routing ip is setted to 0.0.0.0 on every reboot
<Daisuke_Laptop> do you use both nics?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and how was that pastebin supposed to explain that?
<Gast876> no just one
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay
<Gast876> the eth1
<Daisuke_Laptop> i assume eth0 is onboard and eth1 is a card
<Gast876> yeah ithink
<Gast876> but no
<Daisuke_Laptop> if that's the case, you might try disabling the onboard in the bios
<Gast876> i think both are onbard
<Daisuke_Laptop> two onboard sounds a little odd
<Gast876> its a laptop
<Gast876> i sont really know
<Gast876> dont
<Daisuke_Laptop> then two onboard sounds *really* odd
<Gast876> okay perhaps not
<Daisuke_Laptop> are they both wired?
<Gast876> no one wireless and one ethernet
<Gast876> my problem is the wireless connection
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi
<jeff__k> !sound
<Daisuke_Laptop> the output of iwconfig may be more useful
<Gast876> ok mom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<combo> !ktorrent
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !info ktorrent | combo
<Daisuke_Laptop> mom?
<ubotu> combo: ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<Gast876> just need a bit
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<buz> does suse ship a special version of amarok? according to their docs, you can select sound effects like hall?!?
<combo> WaltzingAlong: thx :) can u tell me also where can i find some configuration manual ? :}
<WaltzingAlong> combo: config manual for ktorrent? ktorrent's help?
<Daisuke_Laptop> buz: this isn't suse, you realise that, right?
<buz> Daisuke_Laptop: yes, that's why i ask
<buz> standard version does not have that, but i'd like to have it ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> so why are you asking *us* if *suse* ships a custom version
<Daisuke_Laptop> that makes no sense
<buz> well cant find the feature in kubuntu ;)
<combo> WaltzingAlong: uhm... not exactly.. i mean some FAQ how to set all options most correctly ? :)
<Gast876> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40390/
<Daisuke_Laptop> have you looked in the EQ?
<WaltzingAlong> combo: so just for torrent in general?
<WaltzingAlong> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Gast876> this is the iwconfig
<buz> eq does eq stuff, no hall etc
<combo> WaltzingAlong: THX :}
<Daisuke_Laptop> i see "large hall" in there.
<buz> if they mean that by effects, then suse docs are braindead
<Daisuke_Laptop> Gast876: i'm just going to go out on a limb and guess your wireless network isn't called ---
<buz> (which isnt entirely unlikely, that's how i remember suse ;)
<Gast876> yes it is
<Gast876> nice huh :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, that solves that
<Daisuke_Laptop> aside from a slightly lower link quality than i would usually prefer, it looks okay...  perhaps i should ask what the problem with the wireless is :)
<debian> Hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, i see a lot of invalid misc
<Gast876> i have to set the routing ip on every restart
<debian> I have debian, how can I get kdm to use the loginlist in winxp?
<WaltzingAlong> Gast876: if you needed, you could set it in /etc/network/interfaces  or through the gui at kmenu/system settings/network settings
<Gast876> yeah i do
<Gast876> but it does not appear to sty there
<Gast876> stay
<spiroo> Hello, I wonder how do I run binary files like .bin? It has been working before but now when I run ./keygen.bin it does not happening anything.
<Gast876> i have to set it to connect to the internet
<Gast876> (i think so)
<Daisuke_Laptop> spiroo: 1) illegal software cracking is bad.  2) is it executable?
<debian> is compix beryl? DO i need NVIDIA drivers? and how do I run compiz/beryl?
<BluesKaj> spiroo:  sudo ./keygen.bin
<lapisdecor> hi
<lapisdecor> i need to know wich usb wireless "pen" client should i buy for Ubuntu/Kubuntu, thanks!
<spiroo> Daisuke_Laptop: 1) I know, but it is a must sometimes, 2) yes
<spiroo> BluesKaj, I have tried, no luck
<Daisuke_Laptop> try sh keygen.bin
<Daisuke_Laptop> or if that doesn't work...
<Daisuke_Laptop> bash keygen.bin
<Daisuke_Laptop> since dash is the default shell now
<WaltzingAlong> bash ./keygen.bin
<spiroo> It says. cannot execute binary file
<Ash-Fox> chmod +x keygen.bin && ./keygen.bin
<spiroo> nope does not work
<WaltzingAlong> then you should figure out which file this really is
<Ash-Fox> type: file keygen.bin
<Ash-Fox> And paste the result here.
<WaltzingAlong> which file will do
<Ash-Fox> I just told you the command.
<Ash-Fox> Type "file keygen.bin"
<spiroo> keygen.bin: setuid setgid sticky ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, corrupted section header size
<spiroo> :D
<spiroo> What does that mean?
<spiroo> It has been working before, I jsut do not know why now.
<llutz> spiroo: you are using evil software on 64-bit linux?
<spiroo> :P
<spiroo> Zend Studio is good :)
<llutz> then pay for usage
<spiroo> That good it is not :DI re-download the file instead.
<spiroo> BTW, will (X)Ubuntu 7.10 be released 18 oct as said?
* Ash-Fox doesn't advocate piracy.. Windows being "free", is Kubuntu's worst competitor.
<spiroo> Just wonder, because I still got extremely many bugs. And yes I have updated to RC-release.
<Ash-Fox> spiroo, often corrupt headers in binaries indiciate a old virus that effected elf binaries.
<spiroo> And I extremely looking forward to KDE 4 :P Hope Kopete and many other bugs will be fixed.
<spiroo> Ash-Fox: Haha okay.
<Ash-Fox> KDE4 will not be default in Gutsy
<spiroo> I know
<spiroo> Just said it
<buz> spiroo: kopete will ship with 4.1
<spiroo> que?
<buz> there might be a kde4.0 compatible port of the current one
<spiroo> Will 4.0 not support Kopete :O
<spiroo> !+
<spiroo> *?
<buz> i'm not entirely sure
<buz> but by anymeans, you will sitll have kde3 anyhow
<Daisuke_Laptop> from what i've heard, it won't be default in hardy either
<buz> which is a shame, seeing that it is a LTS release, but i can see why it wouldnt be default
<Ash-Fox> Kopete still hasn't reached version 1.
<spiroo> Just sighs to that KDE now going for wanna be Windows Vista. I hate the toolbars on desktop.
<Ash-Fox> I use pidgin under feisty (made my own repository for it on http://packages.quickfox.org/ )
<spiroo> Kopete is the only one that works half.
<buz> but unlike vista, you dont have to use it
<spiroo> I know, but still
<spiroo> Pidgin sucks
<buz> besides, i happen to like the screenshots ;)
<spiroo> No IM works
<buz> yeah, badly so
<Ash-Fox> Pidgin actually works.
<spiroo> no
<buz> it's just uhm weird
<Ash-Fox> I want two things n Kopete: Inore and privacy settings
<Ash-Fox> *Ignore
<Daisuke_Laptop> spiroo: what, on kde4?
<spiroo> None working to transfer files, send offline messages, share files and so on.
<buz> kopete will work on kde4
<Ash-Fox> And guess what.. Kopete does not providing a working ignore or privacy settings.
<buz> every app will, as long as you have proper libs installed ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> buz: not really
<spiroo> buz: Yes I hope so
<buz> kicker maybe not
<Ash-Fox> spiroo, I can send offline messages just fine on networks that support it. As for sharing files. I've always used HTTP for that, so no biggy.
<spiroo> Kopete does support ignore
<buz> Daisuke_Laptop: so kde4 has magic that preventds kde3 libs from being loaded?
<Ash-Fox> Kopete has a ignore function, it just doesn't work.
<hydrogen> buz: huh?
<Ash-Fox> I should know, I've tried to use it, repeatedly.
<spiroo> I do not file share on msn, but sometimes people actually want to send files to me and it does not work.
<buz> hydrogen: Daisuke claimed not all apps would work
<buz> which is quite contrary to what i see with the beta
<hydrogen> buz: all apps will work.. some just won't be kde4 apps
<spiroo> Ash-Fox: hehe okay, did not know that.
<buz> hydrogen: yeah thats what i'm saying
<hydrogen> you will be able to run kde3.5 apps using kdelibs3.5 on a kde4.0 desktop
<buz> exactly
<Ash-Fox> spiroo, it also lacks privacy settings.
<hydrogen> just as you are able to run kde4 apps using kdelibs4 on a kde3.5 desktop
<spiroo> Hope that they will change to latest MSN protocol
<hydrogen> however, thats twice as much memory and harddisk usage
<buz> hydrogen: that sometimes gives somewhat funny results though ;)
<Ash-Fox> I can't believe they have added webcam support but not a working ignore.
<spiroo> Ash-Fox: What you mean with privacy settings?
<tenfj> Hi all. What is the best/cleanest way to aqquire 3d desktop? compiz-fusion/beryl/compiz? What about aquamarin? Currently in gutsy... thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> i didn't say not all apps would work
<Ash-Fox> spiroo, as in, "do not allow people who are not in my contact list to message me" type stuff.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was under the impression he was still talking about file transfer and other functions in pidgin
<spiroo> ah okay, does not need that anyway :D
<hydrogen>  as for kopete... a version of it should be availible for kde4.0, but it won't be the awesome version, that is being put on hold until 4.1
<Daisuke_Laptop> because that isn't handled by external libs, it's internal, and having certain libs won't change that
<hydrogen> which is really where all the awesomenes will come otu
<Daisuke_Laptop> sorry for any misunderstanding there...
<buz> Ash-Fox: people who arent in my list were never able to msg me in kopete
<spiroo> hydrogen: Do you know when KDE 4.1 will be released?
<hydrogen> spiroo: a while atfer kde4.0
<spiroo> A while?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> a while
<spiroo> like a year? :D
<buz> i'm particularly interest in seeing koffice 2.0 matur
<buz> e
<hydrogen> probably 6+ months
<hydrogen> but I'm not sure
<hydrogen> there needs to be time for application developers to work on their applications
<hydrogen> and develop them
<hydrogen> because they were really shafted for kde4.0
<spiroo> Hmm okay, to bad then. Hope somebody fix the file transfer somehow.
<hydrogen> buz: yea, koffice2.0 is very impressive currently
<spiroo> bittorrent does not work correct either. :P Seems to be long digging to solve file sharing.
<spiroo> Koffice me like :D
<spiroo> But not the name though :D
<Ash-Fox> buz, they do on my list. On Gadu-gadu, ICQ, MSN etc.
<spiroo> I hope in the future Microsoft and Linux could cooperate with some applications so we do not have to switch between .doc and other files.
<Ash-Fox> .doc format is dead.
<spiroo> But I guess, that is in my dreams
<spiroo> .docx then
<savetheWorld> spiroo: just swithc to openoffice.  it will handle both (or all 7 as thecase may be.. :-) )
<buz> yeah and it actually displays odf like it should
<spiroo> Could they not do ONE standard any time? :P
<buz> which uhm isnt quite the case with koffice
<llutz> spiroo: use ODF and be happy
<buz> or latex :P
<hydrogen> buz: err, openoffice doesn't follow the ODF standard in a lot of cases
<spiroo> I use OpenOffice, but just boring. I hate to say it, but I like Windows office better.
<Ash-Fox> At work we have office 2003, but we save in odf compatible formats by default.
<buz> hydrogen: i know
<hydrogen> buz: but because it was the real creator of odf, it
<Ash-Fox> Got to love Microsoft Office
<hydrogen>  /is/ the standard
<Ash-Fox> Got to love Microsoft Office addins*
<buz> exactly
<hydrogen> which is really stupid
<spiroo> haha
<hydrogen> so saying "it renders odf documents properly" is incorrect
<hydrogen> plus OOo is almost as bloated as firefox
<hydrogen> koffice please!
<Jucato_> (almost?)
<Jucato_> thought that was a fact by now? :P
<spiroo> I do not have any against any of the apps. Its just annoying because in school we only have Windows :(
<buz> koffice 1.6 is hopeless
<Jucato_> hm.. it isn't like me to add fuel to the fire...
<buz> qt3 cant kern fonts for s***
<spiroo> Though I have Linux on my computer in school also :P
<Jucato_> buz: aren't you glad they're working on KOffice 2? :)
<Ash-Fox> buz, for word proccesing, I agree.
<hydrogen> Jucato_: well, I havn't used OOo in a while so maybe its reached it :)
<buz> i am
<Ash-Fox> buz, for krita, karbon - actually quite like those.
<buz> thankfully my current boss doesnt care one bit what i use to do my job
<Jucato_> karbon? O.o
* Jucato_ shivers
<buz> karbon? vector graphics who cant display simple svg  properly?
<daSkreech> !info karbon
<ubotu> karbon: a vector graphics application for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 972 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<spiroo> Krita sucks. I want Photoshop in Linux :) Hope Adobe will take their small sense they have left to code one for linux.
<buz> krita is good enough, just needs get more stable
<spiroo> The UI sucks.
<buz> its better than gimp :P
<daSkreech> spiroo: Just install Photoshop then
<spiroo> *GUI
<spiroo> CS 3 does not work, and wine does not work.
* Jucato_ thinks it's time to call !offtopic
<daSkreech> spiroo: CS2 works
<llutz> spiroo: better use win for all your win-apps
<buz> better dont, win makes me angry
<spiroo> I have Photoshop in Windows. I just mean that I want to throw Windows completely in the trash. But I need Photoshop, some kind of Deamon-tools.
<buz> virtualbox ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> vbox is a great solution
<spiroo> What is Vbox?
<buz> opensource vmware thingy
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's acetoneiso for the virtual cd mounting and such
<Daisuke_Laptop> buz: that's selling it short.
<Jucato_> !info virtualbox | spiroo
<Daisuke_Laptop> !virtualbox
<ubotu> spiroo: Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Jucato_> bah
<buz> (well except for the fact that kernel crashes upon resume from suspend with vbox)
<Jucato_> it's packaged in gutsy :P
<buz> hows saying its a vmware thingy selling it short?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because vbox has features vmware can only dream of :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> see: seamless mode.
<buz> ok, so vmware doesnt have seamless windows for all i know, but then again, seamless doesnt really work anyway
<buz> at least not on any resolution i'd care to use
<Daisuke_Laptop> doesn't work?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hahaha
<buz> try running it on a 1600x1200 display
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1440x900, works great.
<Jucato_> but the open source edition of vbox doesn't have USB support afaik
<buz> only worked <=1280x800 for me
<spiroo> hehe vbox. COuld it run an OS which currently already is intalled on pc?
<ubuntu> (((
<buz> spiroo: not windows ;)
<Vermux> what does alt+ctrl+F8 do in console?
<daSkreech> Vermux: Jump to the 8th console
<daSkreech> spiroo: Just install CS2
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<Brocaway> Vado...
<Vermux> daSkreech: it says something about checking battery state... doesnt give prompt
<Vermux> daSkreech: "starting kde display manager" "running local boot scripts"
<Vermux> is that a special console?
<daSkreech> Vermux: Yeah the boot messages get dumped there by default I think
<Daisuke_Laptop> Brocaway: you did this the other day.  go to #ubuntu-it
<Vermux> daSkreech: what does it mean though? I type ls and nothing happans
<daSkreech> Vermux: can You login on F1-6 ?
<Brocaway> Daisuke_Laptop: it's only an automated emssage...
<Vermux> daSkreech: yes
<Vermux> daSkreech: but what is that terminal f8?
<daSkreech> It's a terminal
<daSkreech> Just that terminals above the F7 normally get treated as system stuff since the user is given full control of terminal 1-6
<daSkreech> If you spawn a new Xserver it takes F8 for example
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5574/screenshotsd1.png <- vbox + seamless mode @ 1440x900
<Vermux> daSkreech: but it is not responding to commands
<fcameron> a
<Daisuke_Laptop> Vermux: perhaps you should read this again: <daSkreech> Just that terminals above the F7 normally get treated as system stuff since the user is given full control of terminal 1-6
<Vermux> Daisuke_Laptop: what do u mean, getting treated as system stuff?
<Daisuke_Laptop> the system has control, not the user.
<alberdi> hi
<buz> Daisuke_Laptop: what graphics card
<Vermux> Daisuke_Laptop: the user can only see what the system did, but not input anything?
<alberdi> how do i put the cpu monitor on my try?
<Daisuke_Laptop> buz: intel integrated
<buz> doesnt work above 1280x800 on mine
<buz> most certainly does not with 1920x1200
<Daisuke_Laptop> Vermux: no...  it's treated, as was said, as a second terminal for an xserver...
<buz> (to be fair, i dont think i tried 1440x900)
<Vermux> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> i only did because that's the display's native resolution :)
<buz>  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1400x900
<buz> xrandr: cannot find mode 1400x900
<buz> doesnt seem to be even available on mine
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1440x900
<buz> and neither is 1440 ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<buz> tried both, just in case ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just hate having to drop to 1024x768 to get output on the tv...
<buz> oh i never actually tried that ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> the tv's 1366x768, i believe
<Daisuke_Laptop> you would *think* it would at least accept 1280x768
<Vermux> Daisuke_Laptop: have no idea what xserver is or what it does
<Daisuke_Laptop> Vermux: look at the screen
<Daisuke_Laptop> see all the pretty colors and pictures and shapes and windows and...
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's an xserver.
<Vermux> so a second terminal for x server can be used by the current xserver or an additional xserver that has to be installed?
<daSkreech> Vermux: Spawn a new Xserver
<daSkreech>  like opening a second browser window
<daSkreech> Just a few milion lines more code :)
<Vermux> is it a special code for something, the word Spawn?
<daSkreech> Vermux: No you justrun a new server
<Vermux> daSkreech: and why would I want to do that?
<daSkreech> Vermux: Dunno. A few reasons. but if you want to that's what you would do
<Vermux> what reason do I have to spawn another xserver?
<daSkreech> Vermux: Running multiple monitors with different tasks on each
<blue112> Hello everyone ^__^
<Vermux> daSkreech: good idea
<blue112> I have a problem with my second pc, using ssh : in local network, with 192.168.0.x, it's take about 10-20 secs to connect and to ask me for password...
<daSkreech> blue112: dunno it's strange sometimes I swear that the other computer is in the bath or on the toilet
<daSkreech> happens everytime. someone comes knocking on the door
<blue112> O_o
<hsystem-x> #amarok
<pestilence> i got a new laptop, and i find that much moreso with this laptop than my old one, when a program is doing heavy I/O to the disk, it becomes very difficult to use the computer.  everything is very slow
<pestilence> any ideas on how to remedy this?
<andycr> pestilence: I just came in here to ask about that
<andycr> Does it on both my desktop and laptop
<pestilence> andycr: :-/
<pestilence> at first i suspected it was a DMA issue, but according to hdparm DMA is on.
<blue112> I had the same problem on my desktop, and I solve it by replacing HD >_>
<pestilence> the thing is, this laptop should have much better hardware than my old one.  pretty much faster everything
<pestilence> and i'm pretty sure SATA is supposed to be faster than the old PATA drive my other laptop has.
<andycr> pestilence: My laptop is SATA, desktop is PATA and they have basically the identical problem
<andycr> It's especially bad when copying files or playing games; the whole system drags along
<andycr> I think it
<andycr> *I think it's probably a kernel bug
<andycr> SHould be fixed in gutsy I think
<andycr> I know it didn't happen in Edgy
<pestilence> andycr: oh.  well, i'm running gutsy.  so don't hold your breath.
<andycr> pestilence: Crap. Better get my edgy CD.
<andycr> Or compile an older kernel.
* Netham45 needs to reboot, brb.
<apothus> hello all,
<apothus> i have got a problem, which is no real suprise, i have just created a nice fresh ubuntu install yet firefox refuses to access the intenet, i can ping the computer from my laptop yet it wont even attempt to load pages
<apothus> does any one have any idea what may cause this problem?
<hjmills> how do I turn on desktop-effects in kubuntu?
<poison--> is there any flv player for kubuntu?
<apothus> im not sure, vlc normally works alright hough
<apothus> so has no one had this issue before ? "i have just created a nice fresh ubuntu install yet firefox refuses to access the intenet, i can ping the computer from my laptop yet it wont even attempt to load pages"
<|Cugel|> maybe /etc/resolv.conf is not so good?
<hjmills> apothus: have you got an ip?
<apothus> yes  and i can ping from this pc
<apothus> resolv.conf is an empty file, is this correct :S?
<jpatrick> apothus: should have your hostname...
<Brocaway> Sono tornato...
<sbn> hi
<annemarie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<apothus> i just took the information from the resolv.conf on this machine and typed it in but it is saying i dont have the permision, is there a way to bypass this protection?
<apothus> i dont have permission when i try to save it that is
<ardchoille> !sudo | apothus use sudo rather than trying to bypass security
<ubotu> apothus use sudo rather than trying to bypass security: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<apothus> i have been opening it up in the text editor, how do i edit the file in the terminal window?
<genii> sudo nano /path/filename
<sliv3r> hey there.... i'm a total newbie... i'd like to install a kubuntu version on my pc (amd athlon 400+), i've downloaded it an all. i read i should defrag my disk, then partition it (three partitions, linux, win and shared). so, i guess partitioning doesnt affect my files, does it? and besides this, how should i proceed?!
<genii> apothus: sudo nano /path/filename      edit the file. crtl-x to exit, saying Y when asked to save
<apothus> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<apothus> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<xevious> sliv3r: it'll resize your windows partition, keeping your files intact
<sliv3r> perfect....
<xevious> sliv3r: just boot off the install cd
<xevious> sliv3r: it'll guide you through it
<sliv3r> ok.... but i read the kubuntu cd might have problems with creating partitions in the right way is this true?!
<sliv3r> 
<xevious> sliv3r: where'd you read that?
<sliv3r> i guess on a stupid website, from how you're asking?
<xevious> no, i wanted to read it and see if it was a valid concern
<xevious> i dont use windows at all, so i've only done fresh installs
<sliv3r> right. if you want the url ill look for it...
<apothus> Thank you very much! this channel makes it so much easier for us new people to get started!!
<xevious> if you don't mind...
<LeeJunFan> just me or is ICQ down?
<X314Z159> I read (after trying) that ubuntu has problems with the certain type of laptop i have, that the processor overheats..
<sliv3r> yep
<sliv3r> i guess ill do that
<superflymug> excuse me can anyone help me with getting ubuntu to work on the internet I have a belkin wireless usb card
<sliv3r> its just.... the typical problem. some programs just don't work.
<X314Z159> kinda sucks.. since i liked my laptop
<xevious> superflymug: google for the exact model name of your wireless card and linux. aka belkin [model]  linux
<xevious> superflymug: see if there's info on how well it's supported
<sliv3r> well, it says "the Ubuntu installer is not 100% effective in resizing NTFS partitions"... on http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<superflymug> tried
<ardchoille> LeeJunFan: I can't sing into ICQ either :(
<superflymug> it didn't help
<coreymon77> sliv3r: its not
<tatters> does kubuntu have a tray icon for compiz?
<ardchoille> tatters: join #ubuntu-effects
<sliv3r> coreymoon77: just quoting
<xevious> sliv3r: XP or Vista?
<coreymon77> sliv3r: linux is not made for ntfs, ntfs is a wierd proprietary filesystem
<sliv3r> xp (at least i didnt make THAT error)
<rudy_> hola
<coreymon77> sliv3r: *buntu is very good at resizing, its very unlikely to have problems
<sliv3r> coreymoon77: what dyou suggest then?
<coreymon77> sliv3r: but but i still suggest to back any improtant data up before you try
<coreymon77> gtg
<sliv3r> partitioning it in two partitions or doing the thing with the ntfs?
<Vermux> what calculator utility does kubuntu have?
<xevious> Vermux: SuperCrunch and kcalc
<xevious> Vermux: by default, at least
<X314Z159> and speedcrunch
<xevious> i said supercrunch
<xevious> that was an old cartoon network segment
<xevious> sorry
<xevious> i meant speedcrunch
<X314Z159> :)
<X314Z159> It felt wrong to question you, so I just said the proper one and let you realize it by yourself :)
<Vermux> xevious: where can I find kcalc?
<X314Z159> use adept installer
<tatters> So fresh install of kubuntu gutsy appears to have desktop effects turned off, I thought desktop effects were going to be turned on by default or is that just the basic ubuntu version
<xevious> Vermux: K Menu -> Run -> type in kcalc
<X314Z159> xevious: you need to install it. its not installed by standard in newer versions (dont know about older once)
<radius> alt+f2 and type kcalc is faster ;p
<Vermux> xevious: it says it cannot run the command
<xevious> Vermux: you using gutsy?
<xevious> oh. heh. by golly you're right
<radius> all that mouse clicking ...
<german> anymail program?
<X314Z159> Vermux: add remove programs then search for kcalc. and install
<xevious> well i should check things out first, huh
<german> does anyone know a mail prgram that is able to open gmail, hotmail, and imap=?
<X314Z159> xevious: well, you are atleast partialy right :P
<german> i have been trying to send a mail with kmail but that shit sucks
<xevious> X314Z159: i'm hung over, give me a break :)
<Vermux> Im using 3.5.7
<german> it keeps telling me i have not a sender adress
<X314Z159> xevious: ah, that you cant blame on me ;)
<X314Z159> german: gmail notify for gmail. thats all i know.
<german> gmail notify, what is that?
<X314Z159> a program
<german> that downloads gmail,
<german> well outlook in windows did work fine,
<german> i guess there has to be a similiar thing in linux
<X314Z159> well. no, It checks if you have new emails on your gmail account. and if you press it it launches a browerser with gmail
<X314Z159> german: ah. if thats what your looking for
<X314Z159> german: try thunderbird mail
<ardchoille> german: kmail works with gmail quite well.
<CPrgmSwR2> Can you download the beta versions to kde4 with kubuntu?
<ardchoille> CPrgmSwR2: See the topic
<german> how do i uninstall kmail from kubuntu?
<german> adept manager?
<X314Z159> yea
<xevious> greets, Yammeh. Didn't notice you slip in...
<X314Z159> german:  you just uncheck it in the list. and then do the same procedure that you do when installing and it will remove it
<german> does purge means the sam as uninstall?
<ardchoille> german: No, purge means "uninstall and remove configuration files too"
<german> is that bad?
<ardchoille> Not if you don't plan on re-installing it
<german> i just purged kmail, i did not have the uninstall option
<german> i dont want to see that shit ever again
<ardchoille> german: Why?
<german> after configuratiing it under an hour
<jpatrick> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<german> it tells me i cant send an email without givind the letter a sender adress, wich i had done,
<ardchoille> german: Should have asked me, configuring kmail takes just a few minutes
<german> and it kept like that for ages,
<ardchoille> ok
<german> do you know the adresses for pop mail to hotmail?
<TheDude> german: since when did hotmail have pop access?
<german> i dont know if they do
<TheDude> german: they do not...
<german> but outlook is able to download the mail
<german> something they have to got
<TheDude> german: its different I believe
<german> well is there anyprogram able to download the mail besides outlook?
<TheDude> german: not pop access
<german> well is there anyprogram able to download hotmail, even if hotmail does not have pop acces?
<TheDude> not sure about that german...www.google.com
<TheDude> probably
<fdoving> german: gotmail can download it for you.
<TheDude> get a gmail account bro
<cosmo_> I'm trying to get the RC installed but it stalled, now it does nothing when I start back up the process any suggestions?
<german> thunderbird does not?
<radius> use www.google.com/linux for nix queries
<TheDude> better spam filtering anyway
<radius> it will narrow down the searches
<german> i want to install a program and a program only that handles hotmail, gmail and imap acces mail acount
<nacholibre> hey german
<fdoving> german: gotmail behaves like fetchmail, but for hotmail.
<apothus> im having a similar problem to before (i think) im trying to apt-get cvs and i get the message that cvs is not avaliable. what could be continuing to cause netwrok and internet errors such as these?
<nacholibre> otherway is:
<nacholibre> install thunderbird
<german> i've got no idea what fetchmail is....
<nacholibre> with webmail plugin
<german> thunderbird it is nacholibre
<german> and how do i do that?
<nacholibre> thunderbird i think
<german> i am a noob, just so you know
<nacholibre> Which version?
<german> type thunderbird on adept manager?
<nacholibre> 1.5?
<german> the latest, any?
<nacholibre> try
<ardchoille> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<X314Z159> german: noob = someone who has been doing something allot, but just doesnt care to learn or act like a humanbeeing. what you are refering to is a newbe
<X314Z159> ... I need to play less games online..
<radius> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nacholibre> !noob
<nacholibre> :)
<radius> ;p
<nacholibre> Oh
<nacholibre> sorry
<nacholibre> Okay... .
<nacholibre> --> german: Go on www.ubuntuusers.de
<nacholibre> And read the wiki's!
<german> i guess i am gonna shot myself
<german> that sems to be easier that reading my mail
<nacholibre> This isn't entertainment, but you HAVE to read and learn. No one else can do that for you!
<X314Z159> german: how about, open a browerser and read the mail there?
<german> i va got three mail acounts
<ardchoille> german: Firefox has a tabbed ui now :)
<X314Z159> german: I have 6.
<german> well do you open all of them in different windows?
<ardchoille> in different tabs, yes
<andycr> How do I get gimp print drivers working in kubuntu? My printer is supported out of the box in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<german> i guess that if you want to do things easier for you you should not use linux?
<fdoving> german: i use linux for exactly that reason, to make things easier.
<ardchoille> same here
<german> but you cant have a program tha topens all your mail?
<ardchoille> Linux has been making my life easier since 2001
<X314Z159> german:  well, if you had been using linux all your life and switched to the W stuff, it would be the other way around.
<X314Z159> ardchoille: linux is my life.. (not really, but I want to be worse :P)
<andycr> I switched because I dislike VC++ and GDB didn't work so well under windows
<deviance> Anyone here use Pidgin? How the HELL do I change my screen name?
<german> well i gues having outllok opening all my mail in one program would seem easier that opneing sex brosers,, oh excuse me sex tabs,...
<clyrrad> Anyone know of a quick easy way to make a DVD from a bunch of Videos? (AVI and MPG) etc?
<X314Z159> german:  six* and there probably is some program with features so you can open all your mails in it. you just have to find it.
<ardchoille> german: I use kamil to open all four of my email accounts at once so I can read mail from all my accounts at the same time
<ardchoille> *kmail
<jay2ania_> deviance: click "Accounts", select account, click "set friendly name"
<deviance> Ah :P
<apothus> i have used firefox for years on windows, great program, but at the moment im struggeling to do the basics on ubuntu, anyone know why im getting a "cvs not avaliable" when i try to apt-get it?
<byte[] > I'm trying to access my NTFS partitions using the Stroage Media menu in kubuntu 7.10 rc1 but it's failing, I'm guessing because it needs root access but isn't asking for it. How can I get it to work?
<genii> ardchoille: Linux has been making my life easier for a while too :)
<deviance> Thanks :D
<ardchoille> hi genii
<X314Z159> the only problem with Firefox is that you cant keep it open for longer periods. its such a drain
<german> why is that?
<apothus> yeah, damn memory leaks
* genii hands ardchoille a lovely coffee
<german> i mean with firefox and the time?
<ardchoille> :)
* apothus contemplates how many fingers it would take to plug them all :S
<jay2ania_> Does anyone know if it's possible to get K3B to read files from a network share? (fish:// preferably)
<andersin> jay2ania: not at the moment, on the list of things to do, but not trivial
<jay2ania_> ic, thanks andersin
<german> I need alcohol
<X314Z159> german: well.. firefox ends up using more and more memory the longer you have it open. its a flaw. but just restarting firefox usually "restarts" the memory, so that it will begin with using a little memory, and then increase again
<apothus> i have had to much german, now im trying to get this working for tomorrow, not a good idea :S
<andersin> jay2ania: you probably need to buffer the files anyways, so it is not that much of a gain
<X314Z159> apothus: dont do what you can do today tomorrow, you know who said that?
<jay2ania_> well, k3b creates a buffer when "create image" is checked. It would just beat manually copying files one by one, and keeping track of file sizes, etc.
<apothus> no idea at all, at a rough guess i would say churchill :P he always had cool quotes
<german> i'll reinstall kmail, did i fucked it up when i purged the program five minuts ago?
<ardchoille> Procrastinators: Tomorrow's leaders
<X314Z159> apothus: the guy who invented electricity ;)
<apothus> lol
<ardchoille> german: No, you can reinstall it with no problems.
<apothus> good old tesla, you have to love him
<german> tesla did not discover elctribity
<german> lovely guy though
<andersin> tesla had this crazy idea about transmitting electricity through the ionosphere
<X314Z159> german: purging just deletes allot of extra files that otherwise are saved for faster reinstall or for keeping old configurations
<andersin> lovely might not quite capture it =)
<german> wich is possible,
<Ash-Fox> Tesla made a ray gun.
<apothus> indeed he is, yeah untill business realise it would be free energy for the world
<genii> !info tesla
<ubotu> Package tesla does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<radius> X314Z159, do you know why tomas edison invented the light bulb?
<apothus> we have a tesla coil at work, so much fun :D
<radius> X314Z159, fear of the dark (:
<german> you do?
<german> how mcuh does it comes up to?
<X314Z159> radius: :P
<radius> it's a true fact
<genii> radius: Edison didn't invent it. he bought the idea off another fellow
<andersin> apothus: brilliant alright, maybe  a bit too much at times
<Ash-Fox> Edison owned the patent.
<apothus> yeah! i work in a science center in aus, we have heaps of cool shit there, 2m vandegraf generator and the largest planetarium in the souther hemisphere
<german> you do not!!
<german> what aout the plantarium in chile?
<apothus> how large is it?
<byte[] > ok so how can I switch the default file manager then? I don't think I want to use dolphin anymore
<X314Z159> genii: Ash-Fox  that fact has been discussed allot. but generally, since edison had the patent, he is considerd the inventor of it.
<german> bigger tha australia ;)
<genii> Ash-Fox: No, he didn't. Henry woodward had the patent. Edison bought it from him
<german> no well thay do not hav a big plantarium but the bigges on earth telescope
<X314Z159> genii: still, edison bought it, then he owned it.
<radius> regardless whether he invented or bought the idea - he still had a fear of the dark woodward was too poor anyway
<genii> radius: Heh, true
<german> but he was not scared of light???
<german> darkness*
<X314Z159> radius:  and without him, we would not have the awsome whicked lazer thingies we have today. :P and allot of other stuff.. but lazers are inportant :P
<apothus> LOL, i can imagine that, perth is not big on optical telescopes, but its looking better and better that we may get he SKA
<grul> :D
<andersin> byte[] : change the file association for inode/directory to konqueror
<apothus> german:  check this out http://www.sciencewa.net.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=444&Itemid=556
<andersin> byte[] : and also the one for inode/system_directory
<german> well i am reinstalling kmail anyone who know how to configurate it ?
<byte[] > thanks
<german> what is this schince center called?
<andersin> byte[] : then of course you need to adjust what you launch from the buttons (not quite sure how it is done in the default setup)
<german> i was thinking about going to study at melbourne
<german> but i changed my mind
<apothus> ok, the center is called scitech (original name i know) the planetarium is called Horizon (another original name)
<byte[] > oh..
<Daisuke_Laptop> crud...
<X314Z159> apothus: hehe, my joystick is saitech almost the same thing.. though i could never get the damn thing to work
<apothus> im part way through training for the planetarium at the moment, fantastic computer system, over $2 million
<apothus> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can get output to the tv via vga-out
<Daisuke_Laptop> then i have to change the resolution to 1024x768 to get a picture
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, that was easy, i wish i'd have thought of that before
<Hamra> wherever i go on the net, i find ubuntu programs, will these work on kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Hamra: yes, yes they will.
<Daisuke_Laptop> because kubuntu = ubuntu with kde
<radius> minus gnome?
<apothus> so no one has any idea on what may cause my continuing network errors, firefox now working but "apt-get install cvs"  returing "package cvs unavaliable"
<german> i can bet a dollar that i am in the coldest place of ally uo in here
<german> -1 degree, celcius
<Hamra>  lucky you, its freakin hot here, 29 c, i prefer the -1
<german> lets change
<ghost> hi
<Hamra> wherever i go i find ubuntu programs, do these work on kubuntu, im still a beginner
<Daisuke_Laptop> Hamra: yes already.  i already told you yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce.  the only difference is desktop environment
<Daisuke_Laptop> (and some of the preinstalled applications)
<Hamra> sorry, didnt see it
<Hamra> thnx
<Scunizi> In Open Office, when inserting and image, the dialogue box in kde allows for choosing a specific partition but I can't figure out how to choose a folder within that partition.  How do I do that? (Kubuntu Feisty)
<jussi01>  wow...busy tonight i see,...
<deviance> !info kirocker
<ubotu> Package kirocker does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<deviance> Shame really, its a brilliant kicker addon
<jussi01> !info kirocker gutsy
<ubotu> Package kirocker does not exist in gutsy
<sanotehu> Twice now, I've closed the lid of my laptop, my session has been locked, and I've tried to unlock it only to find that the field where I'm supposed to enter my password isn't accepting any input. This isn't happening consistently and I can't figure out anything I'm doing that might be causing it.
<sanotehu> This is on Gutsy by the way
<genii> sanotehu: Have you asked in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel ?
<sanotehu> genii, I'm waiting for a response in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Ah, OK. I would suspect some issue with ACPI system, myself. Much depends on hardware setup as well as other things like if it's going into hibernate or such how large the swap partition is, etc etc
<trevor> Anybody know how to compizfusion working on an ATI card, using proprietary drivers?
<genii> work, Away From Keyboard a few minutes
<buz> sanotehu: probably an ACPI issue, i have never seen this so far
<trevor> ACPI?
<trevor> That means I'm gonig to have to flash my bios...
<trevor> Isn't that dangerous?
<m477> how run game in a window ?
<trevor> What game?
<trevor> Anyone know about compizfusion on an ati card?
<mattrperry> Need direction on where to find clear doc for kmail customization and how to make use of 'windows' key in kubuntu
<deviance> mattperry, the windows key is like any other kety
<deviance> key*
<deviance> Or called special by Compix fusion and other programs
<mattrperry> deviance: how can I bond it to the kstart button to have a similar effect?
<deviance> I dont think you can, keys like Ctrl and Windows need to be bonded with other keys aswell. Ask stdin, he knows evertthing
<stdin> yeah, win key is a modifier, can't be used on its own
<mattrperry> thanks guys...how about how to set a default font style color size for the body only of new email messages only in kmail? and ideas?
<deviance> Modifier, thats the word I was looking for.
<awag> is there anyone here who can answer questions about upgrading to 7.10 ?
<trevor> I did it, but I'm having troubles with adept...
<trevor> It's really easy...
<awag> yeah, It seems to be going great until it starts installing new packages, and then it starts complaining about debconf and x11-common and python something not being able to be upgraded
<trevor> Same here...
<awag> and i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<trevor> I'm on the gutsy channel, trying to get help...
<trevor> #ubuntu+1
<stdin> you may want to ask in #kubuntu-devel if you're using adept to upgrade
<awag> ok
<deviance> stdin: Whats the best way to upgrade?
<stdin> with adept
<deviance> Okay
<mattrperry> stdin: do you know how to setup kmail to have a 'custom' format for all new messages? meaning a specific font, color, size etc?
<stdin> mattrperry: no, I don't use kmail
<deviance> I'm not a Kmail fan, I prefer thunderbird
<mattrperry> that's what I use too...but my mom is trying out linux for the first time and likes kmail and I can't find a way to get it to change the font/style/color/size only for new created messages without changing the font settings for the whole app and all it's folders and messages etc
<mattrperry> know anywhere I could look?
<stdin> mattrperry: #kde is always a good place to ask
<mattrperry> right on...thanks
<deviance> Anyone know any good download managers
<Hamra> lets say i asked adept to upgrade 20 programs, and i already downloaded 5, can i ask it to ignore the other 15 and just install these 5?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to instert a .jpg image and OO complains "Graphics filter not found".  Gif's work fine.. Where/How do I get and activate the appropriate filters to insert jpg files?
<deviance> Hamra: Not with adept
<Hamra> thnx
<stdin> Hamra: just open adept manager and select to upgrade the ones you want manually
<Hamra> yes, ok
<flusswaechter> nabend
<xevious> so i posed this question in #kopete already, without any response, but i'm chatting with someone on AIM who has their font set to white, and my kopete chat window background is white. in order to see what they type i have to highlight every line they type. is there a way to override their font settings?
<hmartox> Buenas noches.
<xevious> nevermind
<hmartox> Tengo instalado Kubuntu 7.10. Que necesito para sincronizar por bluetooth mi mvil con Kontact?
<flake> can i dual-boot windows xp 32-bit and ubuntu 64-bit?
<xevious> flake: sure can
<flake> if win xp is already there
<deviance> stdin: Whats the ! comman d to tell hmartox hes in the wrong place?
<xevious> flake: yes. but ntfs support is not flawless in linux, so backup any important data first. it _should_ resize your ntfs partition ok, though
<hmartox> ok.
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<flake> ok
<hmartox> how can i sync kontact with my mobile by bluetooth
<hmartox> ??
<Creationist> What is the command for the update manager that starts automatically when I login?  I turned it off on accident.
<dwidmann> adept_notifier probably
<dwidmann> I forget
<deviance> Adept-notifier
<Creationist> Yeah, that sounds right, dwidmann
<deviance> !info adept-update
<ubotu> Package adept-update does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<deviance> Hmm, I thought it was a dash :P
<dwidmann> No, it's definitely an underscore
<stdin> the package has a dash (and it's updater), but the command has an underscore
<deviance> Oh ok
<stdin> the notifier is "adept_notifier"
<deviance> I have it off my default
<deviance> I use Compiz
<Creationist> Ah yeah... I do to.  Now I remember why I turned it off... Compiz doesn't like it in the system tray ;)
<deviance> Does opera exist on Linux or do I need to use Wine for it?
<deviance> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dwidmann> it exists just fine
<deviance> Hmm
<deviance> Whats its name it adept
<deviance> I couldnt find it
<dwidmann> You won't find it
<Creationist> deviance: I'm not sure why you'd be willing to run a web browser in Wine, though....
<dwidmann> Go to www.opera.com and download it from there
<stdin> it's in the canonical commercial repo
<Hamra> deviance, there is opera for linux
<deviance> Creationist: I'm a web developer and need to test things on Internet Explorer
<earl_> hey fellas. I'm running gutsy beta 1. how do i upgrade to RC1?
<earl_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<dwidmann> stdin: I have my doubts of whether or not that would even be up-to-date
<Creationist> deviance: Ah... I assumed so, I guess.
<stdin> earl_: no, open adept and update as normal
<Hamra> opera is my default browser
<stdin> dwidmann: 9.23-20070809.6gutsy1
<earl_> oh. sounds simple enough.
<xevious> so is adept_notifier going to be made compiz friendly?
<deviance> stdin: How do I add canonical commercial repo?
<Creationist> earl_: And run that again on the 18th and you'll get the final release as well ;)
<deviance> I hope so xevious
<earl_> oh, so i won't have to dist-upgrade then either?
<Creationist> xevious: I hope so too ;)
<stdin> xevious: you mean is compiz going to be made adept friendly
<stdin> deviance: feisty or gutsy ?
<Creationist> stdin: Ah, yeah... that's probably more accurate.
<deviance> Feisty
<Creationist> earl_: Nope.
<earl_> stdin: I think he means how the notifier is all stupid and doesn't stay in the systray if you have compiz
<lee_> ergles
<earl_> cool. next question!
<dwidmann> stdin: might just be then, I'm impressed. I'm running the "public alfa" right now though ... has a nifty new feature worth running it for.
<stdin> deviance: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ feisty-commercial main
<Creationist> earl_: Once you're running Gutsy, you have the Gutsy repositories enabled... therefore you'll receive the same updates as anyone else.
<deviance> Is there a src or a key needed?
<redheat> hi everyone
<xevious> stdin: i seem to remember researching it after getting that annoying floating adept_notifier window, and the compiz people reporting it was something with how adept_notifier dealt with not showing the icon when there aren't updates
<earl_> i've had it up to here with the stupid bouncing icon that shows up when i load a new program. because it bounces for like 30 seconds after the program's open, and leaves an empty entry in my panel every time.
<lee_> ok i am running in 64 ...eh how do i update lol?
<earl_> how do i make it go away,
<redheat> just one quick question, how can I access desktop configuration settings, but not from the right menu on the desktop
<earl_> or at least not behave like a moron?
<Creationist> xevious: Well, I've had the same issue with KTorrent, Konversation and a few others... so I assume it actually is a Compiz issue.
<lee_> hi creationist
<redheat> anyone
<lee_> SOS
<redheat> hi creationist
<Creationist> lee_, redheat: Hmm... are you cloning yourself?
<lee_> creationist I have that 64 bit up and running...but its kubuntu lol
<redheat> I'm what?
<xevious> redheat: k menu -> system settings -> desktop
<Creationist> lee_: Good man :)
<Creationist> redheat: Nevermind
<lee_> lol no its me from 32 bit i got converted lol
<earl_> anyone know what i'm talking about?
<lee_> eh when i had ubuntu
<earl_> like if i open firefox or something, the firefox icon will bounce for like 30 seconds after i've already been using it
<Creationist> earl_: Yes, I do... but as far as I'm aware, that would just be a bug with the program not reporting that it's fully up and running, so KDE thinks it's still loading.  I'm probably way off, but that would make sense to me ;)
<lee_> but creationist, i have a problem...i don't know how to up date lol
<redheat> Xevious, I can't see any Destop under system settings
<Creationist> lee_: Run "adept_updater"
<dwidmann> earl, pull up kcontrol and go to appearance - launch feedback
<xevious> redheat: which version of kubuntu?
<lee_> am i even in the right channel for gutsy? and kubuntu lol
<Creationist> lee_: But you should have Adept Notifier running already (it loads on login by default)
<deviance> Redhat and Novell are getting sued for use of Workspaces, hope *ubuntu doesnt.
<earl_> kcontrol?
<dwidmann> indeed.
<redheat> the latest version, and I have compiz-fusion installed and working as we speak
<lee_> eh where .. i was off line when it updated
<Creationist> deviance: lol by whom?
<lee_> eh that is when i installed
<deviance> Not a clue :P
<xevious> redheat: 7.04 or the 7.10 release candidate?
<redheat> 7.10 candidate
<Creationist> deviance: Probably Microsoft.... they would sue God for creating the Earth if they could :P
<poison--> anyone using Cedega?
<xevious> redheat: in feisty (7.04) it's in system settings, under the look and feel section. it says "desktop"
<deviance> xD
<Creationist> deviance: "He's copying us!"
<deviance> Nah, its not
<lee_> eh where do i run that in? command or the dsame o samo
<deviance> They have an Agreement with Novell
<earl_> dwidmann: i don't have kcontorl...
<Macris> hi, can someone help me? I started to upgrade feisty to gutsy and everything was going fine until i got an error while installing package hpaa ftp server. After that the upgrade halted and is stuck at "configuring libxfixes-dev".
<dwidmann> earl_: yes you do.
<redheat> ok xevious, that's in 7.04, now I"m using 7.10..anyway to access it from within the system settings
<earl_> oh, nevermind, for some reason it didn't work when i used katapult
<lee_> ah its running now lol
<xevious> redheat: i couldn't tell you. i run 7.04. not a big fan of beta OSes
<Creationist> Macris: Sadly, that's why a fresh install is what I always recommend.  Did you try upgrading through the command line or GUI?
<nathan_> I think I found a bug in kubuntu
<dwidmann> earl. alt + f2, run it that way (it can be added to the kmenu pretty easily though)
<deviance> Creationist: I feel like a right idiot. I am happy because I managed to install Internet Explorer
<redheat> let me tell you what happened, there are certain wallpapers, right after you install them they prohibit opening the right-click menu on their interfaces
<lee_> heepre jepers this is fast lol
<earl_> so if i set the timers down
<redheat> it is as stable as 7.04
<earl_> does that mean it'll give up on launching the program if its taking longer than that
<earl_> or just stop showing the things
<Creationist> nathan_: Report it on www.launchpad.net
<nathan_> anyone want to help confirm this bug
<dwidmann> nathan_: interesting thing I read in a blog yesterday, unless you report it it's only a complaint :P
<lee_> dang this is faster then my 32 bit install
<Macris> Creationist: not yet im still waiting the upgrade tool to finish and though i could ask u guys the best way to move forward
<lee_> of gutsy
<nathan_> unless I confirm it, it's only a guess
<Creationist> Macris: Are you upgrading through the command line or with Adept?
<nathan_> can someone on kubuntu help confirm this bug
<Macris> Creationist: with adept
<Creationist> nathan_: Well, then tell us what you think may be a bug...
<dwidmann> earl, it'll just stop showing it, it likely already failed long before the bouncy cursor stops.
<lee_> creationist i have seen the lioght of 64 bit
<earl_> good point
<Creationist> Macris: Click the "show details" button... see if there's some kind of input it's waiting for from you.
<nathan_> when pressing tab to complete a dir, it adds \ twice and makes it not the dir anymore
<lee_> boy this is a lot different then 32 bit
<earl_> dwidmann: Why does that happen by the way? sometimes a program will randomly fail, and if i run it again it works
<Creationist> nathan_: Hmm... I can't confirm that.  WOrks just fine for me, sorry.
<nathan_> Creationist: you have to duplicate the environment I think
<Macris> Creationist: theres nothing now, it got wiped after the error... do u know does it log it to file somewhere so i can dig it up now?
<Creationist> earl_: Heh, I had that for about a week with Amarok.  Sometimes it wouldn't run no matter what I'd do.  Wait an hour and boom, there it goes, up and running ;)
<lee_> creationist what did you mean by cloning myself?
<dwidmann> earl_: not sure, oftentimes the problem is, especially after a crash or a failed launch, you might have more than one of that process already running, so running the command "killall firefox" before trying to start it again may help.
<nathan_> Ceationist: make this path: ~/Desktop/Pogo\ Linux/Scripts/
<Creationist> Macris: You can always check /var/logs
<earl_> dwidmann: I meant besides firefox
<Creationist> lee_: Nevermind that
<dwidmann> earl_: 'twas just an example.
<earl_> dwidmann: and usually when it happens, it'll work without a problem the next time i try to run it, no killing required
<nathan_> then try this
<nathan_> ~nathan (or your name) tab
<dwidmann> One that has given me lots of grief in the pas ttoo
<nathan_> then /Dtab
<nathan_> then /Ptab
<lee_> eh ok...hay why did ok turn red?
<Creationist> nathan_: Why do you have a \ after Pogo?
<nathan_> then /Stab
<nathan_> Creationist: because it's Pogo Linux
<xevious> nathan_: works fine for me
<Creationist> nathan_: Ah... as you can see I'm not too familiar with Linux yet ;)
<lee_> Talk about no mess ups with graaahics Wow...
<dwidmann> lee_: text usually shows up as red when your name is contained in it, courtesy of your irc client.
<nathan_> not working right
<xevious> nathan_: worked fine
<nathan_> if I tab it for every section I get this:
<nathan_> ~nathan/Desktop/Pogo\\\ Linux/Scripts
<nathan_> and that doesn't work
<lee_> wel, this parts workin right then where as the other version unbutu didnt
<dwidmann> lee_: that or you have spellchecking turned on ....
<nathan_> here's the expansion
<nathan_> ~na(tab)
<nathan_> D(tab)
<nathan_> P(tab)
<xevious> nathan_: i did mkdir -p ~/Desktop/Pogo\ Linux/Scripts, then did cd ~m(tab)/De(tab)/P(tab)/S(tab)
<Creationist> Anyone know of any alternatives to GNUCash that has a better interface (more reminiscent of Quicken)?
<xevious> worked just fine
<lee_> ohhhh spell checker i see it now ok oh i see its on auto
<earl_> alright thanks guys, i'm out
<nathan_> xevious: don't do 'cd'
<lee_> eh i have to chsnge the font size this is to tiny
<nathan_> xevious: it works here with cd as well
<Creationist> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xevious> nathan_: ok. this wouldn't be a kubuntu bug, by the way. it'd be a bash bug if anything
<nathan_> did you see it?
<xevious> nathan_: yup
<xevious> nathan_: point that out to the bash folks
<nathan_> k thanks I will
<satafterh> wil 7.10rc1 install with a 8800gts with haveing to do any thing special?
<lee_> that worked lol
<xevious> nathan_: make sure to point out that you don't cd to it. that's what got me
<lee_> ok now to call mom and tell her that her pc is fixed
<lee_> well nothings truely fixed with "windows"
<Creationist> lee_: Yes, there is...
<Creationist> lee_: It's called Delete Windows Partition ;)
<Creationist> Sue Bill Gates for "pain and suffering"
<lee_> lol you got a point there creationist, ok general  question will ms works be able to be read by linux? be read in th
<lee_> disreguard the latter part of the sentence It eas a spell check gone bad lol
<Creationist> Anyone know of any alternatives to GNUCash that has a better interface (more reminiscent of Quicken)?
<Macris> Creationist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40445/
<lee_> so this is the right chnnel for all gutsy porjects?
<Creationist> lee_: Actually, until the 18th, you should go to #ubuntu+1
<Valued> hello.  i upgraded from feisty to gutsy beta and lost networking, both wireless and wired.  deleted all but the first four lines of /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted.  cannot enable eth0, my wired connection.
<lee_> on my way there lol
<dwidmann> Creationist: problem with that being that most of the people in #ubuntu+1 seem to be gnomes.
<Creationist> dwidmann: Well, nobody's perfect ;)
<ubuntu> jlkklj
<nathan_> xevious: you there
<nathan_> it's a kubuntu bug apparently
<xevious> nathan_: that's... not exactly possible, but how do the bash guys reason that?
<nathan_> join us in #bash
<xevious> ok
<Hamra> is there download managers in linux? if yes, what do you recommend?
<dwidmann> Hamra: how about kget?
<s4xxon> hello, i got the following line on my fstab /dev/hdc6    /media/win4    ntfs    auto,gid=1000,umask=0002,nls=iso8859-7,nls=$ so that my partition will be automounted.
<s4xxon> <A-L-A-R-M> what i want is when another user logs on not to be mounted for him
<s4xxon> i did add the gid=1000 which is for my user, but the partition its still being mounted automatically for other users as well, i want it just for the user i use , how would this be ?
<Hamra> i'll try it, thnx
<emilsedgh> Hamra: Aria2 is good, but its command-line, d4x might be good
<dwidmann> s4xxon: that's just the mount permissions, controlling who's allowed to create files and such, maybe
<Hamra> ok
<s4xxon> cant this be changed in the fstab and be mounted only for my user and no other to have permition ?
<dwidmann> s4xxx: Maybe you could add the automounting for your user to some sort of login script?
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi! I need to convert two xvid files to DVD video, what's the best option? Is there any good program avaiable? Or a plug-in to do it with k3b?
<emilsedgh> s4xxon: go to SystemSettings->Advanced Tab->Disks and Filesystems, you could change permissions there
<s4xxon> okie, thanks
<xevious> nathan_: you still around?
<MacZtttlkwork> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nathan_> xevious: yeah i'm talking in the other same room you are silly
<xevious> :D
<Hamra> some site on opera requested flash, so opera redirected  me to adobe's site, but now the installation says opera is not supported!
<pillowpants> does anyone know a graphical front end for teamspeak server
<stdin> Hamra: it will use the same plugin as firefox
<Hamra> but i dont have firefox
<jeroenvrp> I installed ubuntu-desktop (gutsy) tested gnome, but now I want get rid of it -- how!!!? apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove >  doen't work
<stdin> Hamra: just install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Hamra> i'll try that
<stdin> jeroenvrp: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde   that will probably then remove kubuntu-desktop, wait until it's done then "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<jeroenvrp> stdin: no I want to remove ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop is still here
<stdin> jeroenvrp: yes, follow those instructions
<jeroenvrp> its for feisty
<redheat> hi again folks..just need you all for this quick help question ..
<jeroenvrp> I tried it allready
<redheat> the upper part of this page
<jeroenvrp> ok I try that
<redheat> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Installation
<jeroenvrp> but I didnt install ubuntu-desktop with aptitude
<redheat> which talks about all the available repositories needed
<redheat> how can I them al
<redheat> how can I get all of them?
<Scunizi> anyone have problems with adept notifier moving from a docked position by the clock to the application toolbar when beryl is running?  (Feisty Kubuntu)
<stdin> jeroenvrp: doesn't matter, follow the instructions to remove all the gnome packages, then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> Scunizi: it's a known problem
<jeroenvrp> stdin: I tried it, but its for feisty and some packages were not there anymore
<jeroenvrp> but I try again with removing those packages
<Scunizi> stdin: ok.. i'll live with it.
<Hamra> flashplugin-nonfree worked well, thnx
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Heys...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I downgraded my bios, and that fixed my bios, but wireless is still a no go...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: gutsy?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Why can't it just work?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Yeah...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: you want to use remote?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: yeah... wireless is being finickey here on gutsy to
<nosrednaekim> trevor: sure.. I can try
<trevor> nosrednaekim: cause I'll let you do it...  I'm bout to wipe it, and dual boot vista...
<poison--> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<trevor> nosrednaekim: Let me email it to you...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> trevor: are you using 64 bit?
<trevor> GAH!!!!
<trevor> STUPID EMAIL!
<trevor> I can't get email working...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: PM me.
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I can't...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: are you using 64 bit
<trevor> nosrednaekim: no...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I can't get 64 bit to start up...
<andycr> hi
<nosrednaekim> ok
<andycr> who was asking about slow file transfers?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: What about Acer_acpi?
<trevor> I can't get it to work at all on gutsy...
<trevor> I don't know if we can do this...
<trevor> I can't PM. Can't email.
<nosrednaekim> hummm does iwconfig show you anything by way of ath0?
<lontra> is there a way to get the default konqueror theme in kubuntu
<trevor> ath0?
<trevor> Not wlan0?
<nosrednaekim> trevor: yeah...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: do you see a wlan0?
<trevor> nosrednaekim: No, and I thought that was the problem...
<trevor> No, I've got 2...  lo, and eth0
<nosrednaekim> no... you should see both ath0 and wlan0
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok
<trevor> I don't have either...
<nosrednaekim> trevor: did you try ndiswrapper?
<trevor> Yeah...
<trevor> It's acting funny...
<trevor> nosrednaekim: I could install F*****  Vista, and this would just work.  Why does it have to be so hard with Linux?
<andycr> trevor: it's almost never this hard
<nosrednaekim> cause Acer makes it hard.
<nosrednaekim> Laptops are hard.
<andycr> I've had it work with any laptop wifi chip, including an atheros
<andycr> only one ive had an issue with is an ipw3945
<trevor> Yeah, but Acer has a jacked up ACPI...
<andycr> also, I very much doubt vista supports it out of the box in the stock version either
<trevor> So, you have to figure out how the hell to interface with it, and I'm getting mad...
<trevor> No, but I run a program that takes all of six seconds, and I'm free of wires...
<trevor> Oh, and when I called Acer, they said they don't support XP...
<trevor> Might that be a problem?
<andycr> Yeah, Microsoft makes them say that... The hardware does, they just don't deal with it anymore :/ HP said the same thing
<andycr> About my sound card, which I did get working fine after them saying "Either install Vista or shut up", more or less
<trevor> Well, nos and I had this working before...
<trevor> I remember, cause I went over to University Computing Services, and they helped me get it on the network...
<trevor> They called NDISWrapper a dirty hack...
<andycr> Yeah, it is :)
<andycr> A dirty hack, but it served me well for years
<trevor> Yeah...
<trevor> ^.^
<andycr> Never a disconnect with a netgear somethingorother
<nosrednaekim> trevor: well go over there again:)
<trevor> I think I might have annoyed them...
<dergringo> Hey there. I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 rc1 on a brand new Thinkpad T61. How do I get the audio controls working? The solution on thinkwiki seems to be for Gnome only.
<trevor> We had problems with it when I was there too...
<andycr> They're IT, they're used to being annoyed
<trevor> Well, yeah...  They could have just handed me a vista disk, and sent me along my way, but instead, they took me to the cages in back, where they kept the linux geeks...
<nosrednaekim> haha
<andycr> Heh
<andycr> If they won't help you, try your local LUG
<andycr> Much easier to solve in person
<trevor> LUG?
<nosrednaekim> bye
<andycr> Linux User's Group
<trevor> ...
<andycr> ie www.pplug.org
<andycr> group of people who meet to discuss linux and solve problems people have
<andycr> Normally meet monthly or bimonthly
<trevor> ...
<andycr> If you're lucky there's one in your area soon, and you can bring the laptop to them and have them look at the problem
<trevor> ...
<andycr> If the school it wont fix it
<andycr> ?
<trevor> Or, I could just wipe the hard disk, and dual boot vista, and xp...
<trevor> That way I can get on the wireless network...
<andycr> That works too, if you so wish
<trevor> You don't understand how mad I am...
<trevor> This is rediculous...
<andycr> I do. I had similar problems before, too. It's not fun.
<trevor> Specially if it's been working before...
<trevor> I HAD IT WORKING!
<x_link> Hi
<trevor> Sorry...
<x_link> How do I change in k3b so that it will support .mp3-files?
<andycr> No, I understand
<trevor> The problem is, that Acer has a jacked up ACPI interface, and there aren't many ways to get to the wireless card, let alone get it to work...
<trevor> There's a package that I've used before on Google Code, called acer_acpi...
<trevor> I can't get it work in gutsy...
<trevor> It allows you to turn on the wireless card, which is the whole problem...
<trevor> It won't turn on, to install properly...
<trevor> And, the drivers aren't installing properly, I don't think...
<trevor> WAIT A SECOND!
<trevor> I think I know how I got it working last time...
<trevor> I think I used the vista driver...
<andycr> hmm
<x_link> Anybody?
<trevor> Oh...
<trevor> x_link: You need to get xine restricted plugins.
<chris__> is it possible to get oxygen icon's on kde 3 still?
<trevor> x_link: You running kubuntu, right?
<chris__> me? yes
<x_link> trevor: Yes.
<andycr> chris__: I think kde-look has them
<trevor> x_link: Okay, well, open adept manager, and look for mp3
<trevor> x_link: Just like run a search, and that'll show you the package you need...
<chris__> it has a script but that doesn't work, I was wondering whether there's a package like opensuse?
<x_link> trevor: sudo aptitude install libk3b2-mp3 did it =)
<x_link> Thanks anyway =)
<trevor> Okay, acer_acpi won't modprobe...
<trevor> Invalid module format?
<trevor> Anyone know anything about compiling?
<chris__> depend's what?
<emilsedgh> trevor: what do you want to compile?
* andycr cautiously raises hand
<andycr> I've compiled kernel modules
<Vermux> !katpalt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about katpalt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andycr> chris__: Like this?
<andycr> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/fixed+oxygen+icon+script?content=65565
<andycr> might be what you want
<Vermux> !katapault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about katapault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> !katpault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about katpault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andycr> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<trevor> emilsedgh: Acer_acpi
<andycr> !acer_acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer_acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> trevor: is that a kernel module ?
<andycr> Not precompiled in repo it looks like sadly
<trevor> Guys...  F*** it...  I'm getting dinner...
<Vermux> what is that?
<trevor> I think so...
<trevor> It ends in KO
<trevor> But, when I do a make install, it says invalid module format...
<chris__> thanks andy, i'll give it a go
<Vermux> andycr: what is katpult?
<andycr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224349&highlight=acer_acpi
<andycr> Vermux: you know deskbar? it's a bit like that for kde
<Vermux> have no idea
<chris__> vermux press alt + space bar
<chris__> if your in kde it load's katapult
<Vermux> and then, what it does?
<Vermux> also, something wiered happaned. suddenly everything was stuck
<tehk> Hello can anyone give me a tip on hiding gnome apps in my kmenu?
<Vermux> what can I do with Katapult?
<andycr> Vermux: Launch apps quickly
<andycr> Instead of going through the menu to start konsole, just alt+space, kon, enter
<emilsedgh> Vermux: or calculate mathematics, or even play your favourite song from AmaroK
<andycr> yeah
<trevor> What's the konsole command for delete?
<kreib> rm
<trevor> Thank you...
<Vermux> but I can do that with alt+F@ too
<andycr> Vermux: no, there you have to type the whole name
<Vermux> no, just the first letter
<Vermux> it saved the whole word in memory
<andycr> Hmm. Guess it won't help you much then
<andycr> Didn't remember it doing that
<Vermux> I tried to launch Kcalc but it doesnt give the option
<lontra> Vermux: use speedcrunch
<lontra> tehk: you could use the menu editor and just remove them
<andycr> trevor: Are you using acer_acpi 0.4? Apparently that's the only version that works with newer kernels
<Vermux> ok, it works for that, but why it wont work for KCalc?
<trevor> andycr: ?
<lontra> Vermux: are you sure kcalc is installed?
<trevor> No, I'm using .9something...
<lontra> Vermux: i don't believe it is by default
<trevor> andycr: Really?
<trevor> I can try that...
<Vermux> yes
<trevor> But, then i have to go eat food...
<Vermux> I installed it today
<lontra> Vermux: well it should work with katapult
<Vermux> it doesnt show it
<lontra> Vermux: maybe you might consider restarting KDE and see if that makes a difference
<Vermux> maybe it needs reboot?
<lontra> Vermux: have you restarted KDE since install kcalc?
<Vermux> no
<fdoving> Vermux: with katapult you need to start typing the name, not the command, name as show in the kmenu.
<lontra> Vermux: consider restarting KDE and see if that makes a difference
<lontra> fdoving: isn't kcalc ... just kcalc?
<cosmo_> I have my father's computer set up to dual boot now with window and ubuntu, is there a way on the grub OS selection screen to move windows to the top so that when the timer runs out it will default boot into windows, it is how he would like it to work?
<fdoving> Vermux: try for example speedcrunch - kcalc shouldn't be installed by default iirc.
<lontra> fdoving: he installed it ... read above
<Vermux> yes, it works with speedcrucnch
<Vermux> but not with Kcalc
<kreib> cosmo : in /boot/grub/menu.lst you set default distro to boot
<lontra> Vermux: restart KDE and see if that helps
<fdoving> lontra, vermux: ok, then it might need a kbuildsycoca.
<fdoving> Vermux: try to run the command 'kbuildsycoca' without sudo.
<Vermux> is there an option to save everything that is open so when I log on again it appears again?
<lontra> Vermux: that should be the default KDE option
<fdoving> leave the apps open.
<lontra> Vermux: but it's in kcontrol under sessions
<Vermux> what is kcontrol?
<fdoving> kde control center.
<martin_> Just intalled Gutsy 7.10 on a new Dell Vostro. Apart from some funkiness with the bottom inch of the lcd it worked flawlessly. Now fixed with the updates from adept. Nice :)
<Vermux> I want everything that I have open on the desktop to appear again without me having to open everything again
<chris__> do people use adept or synaptic more?
<lontra> Vermux: just exit ... it should work
<lontra> chris__: probably more people use adept if they use kubuntu as it's QT based
<lontra> chris__: synaptic is GTK better integration with GNOME but nice nonetheless
<fdoving> it's also installed by default on kubuntu.
<Vermux> but what was that kbuild...\?
<lontra> fdoving: synaptic is?
<fdoving> Vermux: kbuildsycoca
<Vermux> what is it?
<fdoving> lontra: not on kubuntu, it's installed on ubuntu.
<lontra> fdoving: sure
<fdoving> Vermux: it rebuilds the kde system config cache. (basically reads all the config files and makes a sweet and fast database out of it)
<martinBirmingham> <- it didn't just crash (connecting via a mobile phone, cuts out when someone calls.... brilliant)
<Vermux> and what is kcontrol?
<chris__> yeah it's just that I find adept buggy
<Vermux> and how is that connected to what I want to do?
<lontra> chris__: use synaptic or apt-get from CLI then
<chris__> ok
<lontra> !kcontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcontrol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> Vermux: if you recently installed kcalc it might not be in the system for katapult to pick it up.
<lontra> Vermux: kcontrol is the KDE control center which is kind of deprecated with kubuntu's system settigns
<lontra> Vermux: kubuntu's system settings will be the new control center in KDE 4.0
<Vermux> so what do I have to do?
<lontra> Vermux: just restart KDE and see if it works
<chris__> how do you change the k menu icon?
<Vermux> and if I lose everything that I have opened?
<lontra> chris__: that's a little tricky ... you'll need to replace all instances to kmenu the current theme your using in /usr/share/icon
<lontra> chris__: kmenu.png i guess
<chris__> ok, I can do that, cheers
<erov> what if i lose the K icon :) how do i get it back ...
<Vermux> lontra: I have many links and programs open on the desktop and taskbar, it will ddisplay them again after I log off?
<chris__> make a backup of the k icon first?
<erov> the whole "k menu" has disappeared..
<erov> the functionality
<lontra> chris__: that would be a good idea
<erov> not just the icon..
<lontra> chris__: so cp kmenu.png to kmenu.png.old
<lontra> erov: the whole menu is gone?
<erov> yes
<lontra> erov: right click panel -> configure panel and add the kmenu back
<lontra> er...
<erov> im there but cant seem to find that
<lontra> erov: right click panel -> add applet to panel
<erov> ahh
<Vermux> lontra: ??
<erov> thank you
<lontra> Vermux: yes i believe it will by default
<martinBirmingham> "K Menu" is listed between Klipper and Konqueror profiles in an interesting take on "alphabetical order"
<Vermux> lontra: ok
<lontra> well 'm' is between 'l' and 'o'  :)
<frank_> how do I disable compiz?
<martinBirmingham> lontra: I know that :) I've just never seen a alphabetical system that ignores whitespace
<martinBirmingham> "K Menu" would come before "Kat" in my head... maybe it's just me?!
<chris__> frank, disable compiz on kubuntu?
<chris__> alt + f2 and then type "kwin --replace"
<frank_> chris__: ok thanks
<Vermux> this is genious!
<martinBirmingham> are the "desktop effects" stuff coming to kde? are they here already & i'm missing out? :)
<stdin> you can install compiz-fusion in kubuntu (gutsy), but it won't be enabled by default
<Vermux> lontra: that is genious!
<lontra> Vermux: what is?
<lontra> kittens make one tired
<Vermux> lontra: I got used to Win losing or shutting off all data that is opened if loging off Win
<lontra> Vermux: yes the beauty of KDE!
<frank_> it's a good thing that compiz is not enabled by default in kubuntu.
<Vermux> lontra: in kubuntu it saved everything and opened it!
<lontra> Vermux: you can turn that off to if you want ... but it sounds like you like it
<Vermux> lontra: why turning it off?
<lontra> Vermux: so you can start with a completely empty session
<lontra> Vermux: but you like to start where you left off it sounds like
<Vermux> lontra: does it save everything also if unexpectedly the system is shutting down?
<lontra> Vermux: no ... then it will resort to your last safe logout/shutdown
<Vermux> yes, I like that option- to keep it
<stdin> no, it saves the session at logout
<lontra> Vermux: so if you kill X or something it won't save that session
<Vermux> what is kill x?
<Vermux> !kill x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lontra> Vermux: alt+ctrl+backspace
<lontra> Vermux: don't press that though :)
<lontra> Vermux: it'll kill X
<Vermux> by the way that what I presses
<Vermux> pressed
<Vermux> because earlier when I logged off, it froze
<lontra> Vermux: exactly .. and that's a proper time to kill X
<lontra> Vermux: another time is when you're configuring X
<Vermux> lontra: so I played with the keyboard to try to release the computer from this situation before powering it off
<lontra> Vermux: if you're computer freezes try to kill X first before trying to force a reboot
<Vermux> lontra: but, why the log out process froze?
<chris__> oxygen script didn't work as the svn cannot be found, anyone know the new svn?
<lontra> Vermux: not sure ...
<lontra> Vermux: video card issues maybe?
<Vermux> lontra: have no idea
<lontra> Vermux: can always check your xorg log
<Vermux> so anytime I press control alt delete is restarts?
<Vermux> lontra: how do I check that?
<lontra> Vermux: maybe i don't remember ... and i never use it ... i think it does
<Vermux> lontra:  how come u never use it?
<lontra> Vermux: cause using alt+ctrl+del to restart isn't a good idea :)
<lontra> Vermux: you could lose data
<lontra> Vermux: use kmenu or drop to a terminal and type sudo shutdown -h 0
<Vermux> so, in case nothing works is it a good idea?
<lontra> Vermux: sure
<lontra> Vermux: if not use the power button
<Vermux> ok
<lontra> Vermux: for your X freeze ... maybe something is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lontra> Vermux: so you'd want to open it with any editor (kate, kwrite, kword, openoffice word, nano, etc.)
<lontra> Vermux: and look for EE
<lontra> Vermux: those are errors
<Vermux> how do I remember that location, or getting in to it quickly?
<lupul> hi there. is any way to uninstall grub boo loader? so that i can erase the linux partition
<lontra> Vermux: use konqueror or in a terminal type cd /var/log/
<lupul> *boot
<lontra> Vermux: then kate Xorg.0.log
<stdin> lupul: just overwrite it
<lupul> hjow?
<lupul> damn keyboard
<stdin> lupul: you want windows bootloader back?
<lupul> yes
<stdin> lupul: boot in to a rescue console from the Windows cd and type "fixmbr"
<lupul> my first partition has windows. the second linux, and the third, data.
<lupul> and if i don't have the cd? :D
<stdin> then you're stuck
<stdin> you can still use grub to boot windows
<lupul> thanks, and another question. why do the movies in kaffeine look green? codecs right?
<stdin> depends on the file type of the video
<lupul> avi most of them
<stdin> avi is tricky, it could be mpeg, could be divx or could be wmv
<lupul> i don't know. the joey seasons and mash
<lupul> they're all green
<redheat> Hi everyone
<stdin> open konsole and do "file video.avi" (replacing "video.avi" with the filename) to find out what codec it's using
<redheat> from time to time I get an error where the upper toolbars any open window disappear,
<redheat> I'm running latest version of Kubuntu on Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<stdin> Gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<redheat> yes I said I'm talking about an error in KDE on Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<lupul> mpeg 1 layer 3
<redheat> oh ok..
<redheat> sorry thought you were talking to me..
<redheat> sorry
<stdin> redheat: yes, gutst help in #ubuntu+1
<Vermux> lontra: how do I locate the point just before logging out?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Vermux> I found this: "EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<redheat> yes, but I don't want help about gutsy, and thank you of course for taking time to answer my question, I have a problem with Kubuntu running on gutsy, and this is a gutsy
<stdin> lupul: hmm, should be supported. could be the video driver
<redheat> a Kubuntu channel right?
<andycr> redheat: The toolbars or the titlebars?
<Vermux> lontra: but how do I know that it happaned when logging off?
<redheat> titlebars
<lupul> than surely is the video
<andycr> reheat: You're running compiz, right?
<stdin> redheat: you're running gutsy, so you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<redheat> I have compiz-fusion running
<andycr> Yeah, thats a bug in the gtk window decorator
<redheat> yes and its running perfectly, the error goes away the moment I log out and log in again
<andycr> Only solution I know of is to either ignore it or switch to emerald
<redheat> the error message generated a report I can send it to you if you want
<lontra> Vermux: you don't
<lontra> Vermux: i doubt that would cause the error
<stdin> I'll say it again, if you're running Gutsy, then support is only in #ubuntu+1
<redheat> andycr do you want me to send you the report
<Vermux> lontra: why there is no time stamp?
<andycr> redheat: I don't know why that occurs, I only know why the titlebar goes white
<lontra> Vermux: not sure ... i don't know a ton about X sorry
<andycr> redhead: you might ask in #ubuntu-xeffects
<Vermux> ok  I think I'll leave it for now. way too advanced for now
<redheat> in my case the titlebars just disappear..I mean as if the windows become imposed
<Vermux> lontra: so if the computer crushes it wont save the desktop?
<redheat> any how thank you for your help andycr..truely appreciate it and you too stdin...thank people
<andycr> np, hope it helps
<andycr> wait
<andycr> oops.
<lontra> Vermux: no
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<LEGO_Technic> no NetSplits too bad
<LEGO_Technic> :)
<vistakiller> Oo
<LEGO_Technic> coooooool
<LEGO_Technic> I didn't get kicked
<LEGO_Technic> woot
<LEGO_Technic> I'm teh best
<LEGO_Technic> lol
<stdin> no one got kicked, it was a netsplit
<LEGO_Technic> no it wasn't
<LEGO_Technic> in NetSplit there would come up a message saying NetSplit
<LEGO_Technic> that was a silent split
<stdin> well it was a netsplit
<LEGO_Technic> you know like if you drink dr pepper upside down with 3 eggs in your lef thand
<stdin> no matter what you call it
<LEGO_Technic> stdin | stdout
<LEGO_Technic> much better now
<LEGO_Technic> :-D
<Seek_Therapy> anyone know how to configure nexxus
<Seek_Therapy> anyone
<azzco> Hi I just upgraded to gutsy and kdm isn't working, (I've logged in with gdm) where's the log?
<gnomefreak> azzco: /var/log/
<azzco> Thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<azzco> Oh wait maybe I shuold reboot into the new kernel first...
#kubuntu 2007-10-13
<saeed> hi all
<saeed> anybody knows how to install codeblocks?
<saeed> anybody here?
<saeed> how about installing compiz-fusion?
<saeed> I want to install compiz-fusion
<Avatar-Heljara> Have you tried adept?
<saeed> for compiz-fusion?
<saeed> or for codeblocks?
<Avatar-Heljara> for either
<Avatar-Heljara> sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<saeed> because I already tried codeblocks, but there's nothing there
<saeed> codeblocks is not there
<saeed> do I install compiz or compiz-fusion
<saeed> I searched in adept
<saeed> I found only compiz
<saeed> no compiz-fusion
<stdin> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<tyrant91101> does anyone know what i should do when i get the error " /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" followed by repeating " ata1.01: exception emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen"
<stdin> !ttyerror
<ubotu> If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<tyrant91101> ok thank you
<Silveira_Neto> Hi guys, anyone here knows how to play lbreakout in multiplayer mode? I have two machines with Linux here, and lbreakout2 installed, but none can connect in a game with the other
<saeed> hi
<bazhang> hi saeed
<saeed> anybody knows how to access a windows partition?
<bazhang> saeed:  you need something called ntfs-g
<saeed> I just installed kubuntu
<saeed> it shows my ntfs partition
<saeed> but I can't access it
<tyrant91101> hmm the TTY error page didnt help, i tried all of the recommended solutions, none helped
<bazhang> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tyrant91101> does it change anything if i sometimes get "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0"
<iSir_Joshmus> im on xubuntu, is it possible to lock the screen?
<iSir_Joshmus> cause im looking and i dont see the command
<iSir_Joshmus> say you wanted to enter a command in the terminal
<iSir_Joshmus> to lock screen, what would it be?
<saeed> what is ntfs-g?
<saeed> and how do i get it?
<bazhang> ntfs-config - Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<saeed> where do i get it?
<bazhang> saeed: you can install it through either Adept (the gui package manager) or the commande line.
<bazhang> command line
<saeed> I found a package
<saeed> using adept
<fdoving> saeed: xscreensaver -lock maybe?
<saeed> libntfs-gnomevfs
<saeed> when I searched for ntfs-g
<fdoving> saeed: err, wrong nick sorry.
<saeed> bazhang: is that the package?
<bazhang> saeed: that is for Ubuntu, I believe;
<saeed> how about kubuntu?
<saeed> what package should I install?
<fdoving> isir_joshmus: 'xscreensaver-command -lock' maybe?
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<saeed> hi again
<saeed> I just installeg ntfs-3g
<bazhang> hi
<saeed> but when I try to run it, nothing happens
<saeed> anyone knows what's happening?
<bazhang> saeed: you also need to install the ntfs-config package
<saeed> I already installed it
<bazhang> did you check each partition you want to access and click 'Apply'?
<saeed> I didn't get anything when I tried to start ntfs-config
<saeed> the application doesn't even start
<bazhang> how did you start it?
<saeed> kde menu -> system -> NTFS config tool
<wohnzimmer> hi
<bazhang> saeed: that's odd. It should launch.
<saeed> how do I play flash apps in firefox?
<bazhang> hi wohnzimmer
<saeed> I am trying to watch some youtube stuff
<saeed> but I can't
<wohnzimmer> hi bazhang
<bazhang> saeed: you need to install kde-restricted-extra
<wohnzimmer> i cant  get no sleep
<bazhang> extras
<saeed> how so?
<saeed> adept?
<bazhang> do you have a question wohnzimmer?
<bazhang> saeed: take a look if it's there.
<wohnzimmer> do you know something about grub
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: a little, I'll do my best. :}
<pope22> hello
<pope22> i'm trying to learn how to upgrade to kde 4, is anyone able to help me?
<bazhang> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<wohnzimmer> i have grub error when i start my system with  2 hardisk ,one is an usb one fix ,i get an error 21
<wohnzimmer> when  i press the power button
<melchor> alguien en espaol???
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pope22> right....yes, i've read that post about kde 4. That's why i'm asking, i'm new to linux don't particulartly understand the instructions
<bazhang> pope22: KDE4 has loads of potential, but that's it for now--I tried one of the KDE4 liveCDs (Suse), and nothing to see (for now).
<helloyo> if i want to use flash and java should i install the 32bit version?
<saeed> hi again
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: error 21 means that the disk you're trying to access is not recognized as a valid disk
<bazhang> helloyo: not sure about that..
<helloyo> bazhang: ah ok, well for the RC i'll just get 32bit and save some hassles
<wohnzimmer> ok but when i reboot the system load grub stage 1.5 , fine
<bazhang> helloyo: probably a good choice for now.
<saeed> is there another way to access ntfs partitions?
<saeed> It's obvious that the ntfs-3g is NOT working
<saeed> I installed everything twice
<saeed> but it doesn't work
<bazhang> saeed: that's the way I know of; again, I don't have a windows partition so I'm not the biggest help there.
<saeed> thanks for trying
<wohnzimmer> bazhang : i tried grub superdisk to chnage the masterboot record but nothing happend
<radius> ntfs-fuse should work
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: getting Vista/XP recognized in GRUB?
<wohnzimmer> bazhang :yes everything works when i reboot
<shinda> was wondering if anyone was familiar with eclipse, I get some strange behaviour when minimizing side panels such as project outline where the panel although minimzed continues to take up horizontal space
<wohnzimmer> bazhang :i have winxp on the disk inside the notebook and on the usb drive ubuntu
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: which did you install first?
<wohnzimmer> the win xp
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: does the BIOS look for the internal or the external drive first?
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: I had the same trouble with Vista until I reset the BIOS
<wohnzimmer> for the internal ,  i changed zu external but  i doesnt work
<NixMan> just wondering..the "audio" tab in kcontrol, where you can select mp3 ripping, what does that effect? i set it to like 192kbps, and i tried ripping with k3b, and it wasn't that. any helps?
<wohnzimmer> o.k i open this book and reset the bios
<wohnzimmer> bazhang :thanx
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: I can PM you a url that lays out how to do it if you wish..
<wohnzimmer> what does pm mean ????#
<bazhang> Private Message
<wohnzimmer> sorry , im noob
<bazhang> don't want to flood the channel--I click on your name, and then privately give you the website that tells how to do it
<voidus> firefox seem to ignore my look & feel settings
<voidus> is it common problem?
<wohnzimmer> my english is too bad so for me its hard to follow quick
<bazhang> ok if I PM you?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wohnzimmer> bazhang:ok
<NixMan> just wondering..the "audio" tab in kcontrol, where you can select mp3 ripping, what does that effect? i set it to like 192kbps, and i tried ripping with k3b, and it wasn't that. any helps?
<bazhang> wohnzimmer: have Private Messaged you the url, look for the channel with your name (or mine?) on it.
<bazhang> probably mine.
<pope22> is plasma integrated into kde 4? i'm worried it may eat up  my cpu...
<D_Ed> pope22: yes it is. and why do you think it will do that?
<geekgirl> hello
<bazhang> hi geekgirl
<geekgirl> hi bazhang
<geekgirl> i'm new here
<bazhang> geekgirl: do you have a question?
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<franz__> [kopete]  how can i enable my sounds? I tried the 'play' button in Settings > Configure Notifications but i don't hear a thing...any ideas?
<voidus> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<franz__> voidus, thanks..but my sound is working perfectly...it's just that kopete won't play any. and after googling for awhile, i can see a lot of people having the same issue...and no one really knows how to fix this...that's why im trying my luck here :)
<voidus> ah..
<franz__> i googled for "sound kopete" ( without the quotes....and mostly, i see bug reports and complaints :) )
<voidus> franz__: do you use firefox? and if so, do firefox respect your font settings?
<franz__> voidus, i do...as for the font settings...never really tried changing them...let me check
<franz__> voidus, i tried changing my fonts from the System Settings but firefox seems to be immune to it :)
<dbglt> are there any known kubuntu-gusty related updated problems I should look out for?
<voidus> dbglt: /join #ubuntu+1
<dbglt> voidus: I'm there. But that's not for kubuntu
<voidus> hm..
<dbglt> voidus: I assume the knowledge here will be greater
<voidus> maybe
<bazhang> dbglt: sure it is! :}
<lontra> franz__: it's cause firefox is GTK ... you need to changet that font
<quixogre> evening all
<bazhang> hi
<CapitalT> Hi, I'm not sure if this is a bug or not; but having a terminal between sessions is annoying (ctrl+alt+F7=session1, ctrl+alt+F8=terminal, ctrl+alt+F9=session2)
<CapitalT> should I report this?
<CapitalT> especially since the terminal is just the output of the bootup sequence
<crimsun> it's intentional
<CapitalT> but, the terminal is useless. I don't see any valuable debug information there. Did I miss something?
<franz_> voidus: i've now 'fixed' my kopete sounds. i just configured kopete to use mplayer to play a file for the notification
<DaSkreech> I have a disagreement between the superblock and the backup
<DaSkreech> how could I check which is valid?
<lukas__> hello
<quixogre> anyone familiar with CUPS?
<lukas__> what is CUPS? , I am new in linux
<quixogre> trying to add a networked printer, and its not working...the printer flashes, but noting prints out
<quixogre> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lukas__> hmm
* mode/#kubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by ChanServ
<lukas__> good to know
<DaSkreech> !inf otestdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf otestdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<dick-richardson> I have a turtle beach santa cruz sound card and no sound...drivers look right. what can I check?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dick-richardson> sound system is enabled, I get sliders to move in the mixer...but no sound
<canen> hello
<canen> anyone having trouble with flash + konqueror?
<phoenixz> anybody here who could help with setting up a vpn?? Im using kvpnc but I get the error "only freeswan version 1.x is supported "
<phoenixz> this error means tat kvpnc only supports openswan1.x or the server??
<DaSkreech> canen: Which flash are you using?
<canen> DaSkreech: i just noticed the channel message and since i'm running gutsy i'm going over to #ubuntu+1
<canen> non-free by the way
<DaSkreech> canen: No I meant which version
<DaSkreech> The new flash plugins freeze konqueror unless you update it
<canen> 9 i think , let me check
<DaSkreech> But good call #ubuntu+1
<canen> DaSkreech: 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12
<canen> but it has never worked for me, regardless of the version
<dick-richardson> ok, so I'm really not interesting is pissing with this sound card. any good suggestions for an external that works out of the box?
<DaSkreech> canen: Yeah hit up #ubuntu+1
<canen> DaSkreech: thanks
<quixogre> how many here are on gutsy? im noticing i got lots of updates available, but assuming thats a patch for gutsy yes?
<quixogre> im afraid to switch to gutsy because of all the problems i saw before it left beta
<quixogre> btw. fixed my printer problem...switched to a different driver, and it works like a dream now
<canen> quixogre: unless you do an explicit update gutsy will not be install
<quixogre> canen good ta know. thanks
<canen> if your sources still point to fiesty the updates are fiesty
<dick-richardson> no suggestions on an external sound card?
<mrksbrd> genii u here?
<level1> I can't figure out if radeon or ati are different drivers... whats the deal there?
<mrksbrd> radeon & ati are the same thing
<level1> mrksbrd: are you sure?  someone in winehq said otherwise
<mrksbrd> ati is the board manufacturer, radeon is the model....just like a "ford taurus"
<genii> back
<level1> mrksbrd: okay, I find this really annoying
<genii> Sorry for lag, assisting in #ubuntu
<level1> mrksbrd: I'm referring to ati "the driver" and radeon "the driver"
<mrksbrd> genii need your help bro
<mrksbrd> !!
<level1> I don't understand why they named them after the companies
<genii> mrksbrd: Well, state the problem and I'll assist if I know how :) Someone else may know too
<mrksbrd> remember the usbhdd drive issue u helped me with b4....having the same prob again....drive won't mount
<mrksbrd> looked the the fstab that looks goo but getting an error, std cant mount drive
<DaSkreech> quixogre: Then dont
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: unless you mean the driver
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: those are different
<genii> mrksbrd: Ah, I remember a bit now about that. Tho the details escape me. Did you eventually use UUID in the fstab instead of something like /dev/sdb2  or so? the usb storage gets reassigned depending on what gets plugged in first, so sdb may be sdc another time, yet the UUID will always be the same
<mrksbrd> fdisk -l stated /dev/sdb1
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. Please pastebin your fstab and I will take a look. But be warned I am getting exhausted today and not at top of my game
<genii> (18 hour day)
<mrksbrd> ok, give me a sec
<mrksbrd> ouch!!!!
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40483/
<genii> OK reading. pls excuse lag
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> want the error I get as well?
* DaSkreech tucks a scented pillow under genii's head
<genii> mrksbrd: No need :)
<mrksbrd> k
<genii> DaSkreech: I'll likely need it later when the coffee wears off :)
<DaSkreech> uerk coffee
* mrksbrd pours genii a shot of espresso!!!
<genii> mrksbrd: We need to make an entry in the same way you see the UUID entry for / as an example. But for sdb1 in this case. But at the moment it may not actually be named sdb1 anymore
<genii> mrksbrd: Thanks :) <takes a sip>
<ubuntu> cool
<mrksbrd> how do i figure that out
<genii> mrksbrd: So we have to: discover which actual /dev it is if not sdb1 anymore       then: get the uuid by issuing: blkid      then: put the proper UUID in the fstab
<mrksbrd> ok
<genii> mrksbrd: Do you know what size it is supposed to be?
<mrksbrd> dev/sdb1: UUID="55D123D9E79ABF54" TYPE="ntfs"
<mrksbrd> the drive?
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. I will make a new fstab for you. 1 minute please
<mrksbrd> k
<kat> #quit
<kat> doh
<hellhound> has anyone ever tried following the steps in Synce Wiki to sync a PDA?
<genii> mrksbrd: Hmm. Did you have ntfs-3g installed? I forget. Someone recently only needed top read not write ntfs
<hellhound> I am having trouble with the synce-gnome and running python test.py
<mrksbrd> i believe it is, is there a way to twll?
<myo> hi all just installed KDE desktop and having problems installing themes.  I was following the directions here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDM+Theme+Manager?content=22120 to install the theme manager but when I run ./configure  I see checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<myo> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<myo> .  I am a relative linux noob here so the more specific the better
<genii> mrksbrd: Offhand i forget. but it looks like somehow the options for that drive went to "auto" and some sort of defaults instead of ntfs or similar. I will assume no ntfs-3g for now
<mrksbrd> k
<genii> mrksbrd: Bah. Having probs with pastebin. so, comment out line for sdb1, then below add this line: UUID=55D123D9E79ABF54 	/media/usbhdd	ntfs	defaults,user,auto	0 0
<hellhound> how do I turn off the firewall in kubuntu?
<genii> Whoa wait
<genii> Weird. Spaces got lost in copy/paste
<genii> Ah, tabs rather..1 minute
<genii> UUID=55D123D9E79ABF54 /media/usbhdd ntfs defaults,user,auto 0 0
<DaSkreech> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mrksbrd> enii tels me i'm "not privledged to mount this drive"
<genii> mrksbrd: Ah, OK. But is seeing it now, yes?
<hellhound> ubotu: so i need to install guarddog to disable the firewall?
<mrksbrd> nope no icon either
<mrksbrd> want me to repaste
<genii> mrksbrd: What I meant is that to get the "not priveledged to mount" error, it must be seeing that the drive exists and is trying to do something (however unsuccessfully)
<mrksbrd> correct
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. We will see if ntfs-3g is around. try to run: sudo ntfs-config       at commandline
<mrksbrd> :command not found
<genii> OK not installed
<genii> mrksbrd: Change user to plural,  users    but otherwise all the same, and try again with what we have there
<mrksbrd> is there a file out there that isn't tar'd....I hate those things
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> both lines or just the uuid line?
<genii> just the uuid line. the other one should be commented out with a #
<genii> (the old sdb1 line)
<mrksbrd> right ok
<mrksbrd> same error
<genii> bah
<genii> OK, time to go the ntfs-3g way I guess. I don't know all the little ntfs mounting switches/options so this is easiest
<flake> for some reason, xmms isn't controlling my audio volume, having to do it from the speaker on my desk
<genii> mrksbrd: install packages: ntfs-3g ntfs-config ntfsprogs          after this, run the program ntfs-config   as before, with sudo
<n8k99> whew!
<genii> mrksbrd: After this I must leave and sleep :)
<mrksbrd> ok no prob
<genii> mrksbrd: Oh...before running ntfs-config   comment out the UUID line as well
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> ok installed
<genii> I will stay long enough to at least see the results, good or bad
<mrksbrd> run config now?
<genii> mrksbrd: yes.    sudo ntfs-config
<mrksbrd> ok done
<genii> mrksbrd: Did it say anything informative?
<mrksbrd> just an opton to check off to write to external drives
<genii> OK. See if it made some fstab entry please
<genii> mrksbrd: If not, we will uncomment and modify the UUID line once more
<ubuntu> hoz ;uch spqce i need to instqll linux
<genii> ubuntu: 4Gb or more is good. and a decent swap space of perhaps the size of your RAM
<ubuntu__> Lilitha from kubunto reporting
<genii> !hi | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flake> ok, i guess xmms is an older program
<mrksbrd> ok it said alot.....
<underdog5004> flake, xmms is the best music player ever, imho
<flake> can't control volume
<mrksbrd> the temp fstab is longer than the overwritten one though
<flake> vlc doesth
<underdog5004> flake, yeah, you can...there's a volume bar available
* genii tries not to fall victim to the perfumed pillow
<underdog5004> genii, how long have you been awake?
<flake> it doesn't do anything to my volume underdog, have to adjust speaker volume manually, on desk
<underdog5004> flake, bummer
<genii> underdog5004: Something like 20 hours
<ubuntu> genii: i just install xp and saprat my 160 in 3 now i; going to install linux but it only see 1 hdd not the 3
<flake> i have onboard audio + pci audio card, think that's why
<underdog5004> genii, I haven't slept longer than 30 minutes in the last 30 hours...I feel fine
<mrksbrd> i'll let you go genni we'll just work on it some other time....i know how it is to be up for 18+hrs
<myo> can anyone tell me what I need to install for this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<genii> underdog5004: Maybe I'll start that sleep rotation thingy but not this week :)
<underdog5004> polyphasic sleep for the win!
<underdog5004> ha ha
<flake> waitin for gutsy stable is almost as bad as waitin for qw:et
<underdog5004> lemme find that site...
<flake> like xmas
<genii> mrksbrd: OK thanks. I'll be on tomorrow if yer around
<mrksbrd> ok about this time??
<underdog5004> http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep/
<genii> Yes, if not 6 hours or so earlier. Tho i will be watching hockey as well
<mrksbrd> k
<genii> underdog5004: Bookmarked
<underdog5004> might be useful, esp if you can take 30 minutes whenever you want...
<genii> Bye all. thanks for pillow DaSkreech
<mrksbrd> i'll just pmsg u and respond when your ready
<ubuntu> genii: i just install xp and sepqrat my 160 in 3 now i; going to install linux but it only see 1 hdd not the 3
<ubuntu> genii: why/
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can You explain what you are seeing?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: im on prepare disk space.
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> why do you say it only sees one drive
<myo> can anyone tell me how to install qt?   I have tried sudo apt-get install  with qt qt3 libqt and libqt3
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i see only 1 partation to instaal linux alldo i ;ade 3 parts zhen i install xp
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: so in  XP you had three drives?
<DaSkreech> or three partitions rather ?
<ubuntu> this language keyboard is killing me
<DaSkreech> Change it to something you know
<DaSkreech> What language do you want?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: its a 160 sepqrate in 3
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i did change it but it stay the same
<DaSkreech> ok The installer sees only one 160 GB drive?
<DaSkreech> with no partitions?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:yes
<DaSkreech> How much space is free?
<ubuntu> the partition are for;ated in ntfs nor;aly
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> The installer can resize NTFS partitions safely
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: resize,but witch side it will take it from
<ubuntu> my xp
<DaSkreech> The end part
<ubuntu> wa option do i hqve to choose
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: thers a thing that move left right to choose size
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Right choose what size you want it to be
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: if i choose 10percent it will not erace my  xp
<ubuntu> otakuuu powaaaa
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: muchi muchi u there
<nosrednaekim> lol... ubuntu+1 has almost as many people as this channel :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: how much space do you have free?
<neofax> Hello everyone!
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: dont no its a 160 i just finish installing xp noz im trying to install linux on the sa;e hdd
<neofax> Is anyone here using a ICE1724 card with SPDIF out?
<neofax> I cannot get it to work.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: im going fazord
<ubuntu> w
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: How long ago did you install XP?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: when i pres next it crash and 3 windoz show up which is the 3 hdd i made
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: The installer cashes?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Is this the 7.04 or 7.10 installer?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: not exactly it just aborted the the 3 hdd put up like zindows
<ubuntu> is the 7.10 out yet
<ubuntu> i; 7.04
<DaSkreech> Well at least you know you have your partitions :-)
<medivh> Would anyone mind helping me with a probably noobish question about the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg dialogue?
<DaSkreech> medivh: shoot
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can you open konsole and type mount
<DaSkreech> copy the output to pastebin for me
<DaSkreech> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<medivh> DaSkreech, Hi, thanks. I've been able to go through it just fine up until it asked me for my "Video Card Bus Identifier"
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yeah but zhen linuh have to choose here to install it only see 1
<ubuntu> not 3
<DaSkreech> medivh: The defaults are usually good
<medivh> DarkSkreechI googled, and found I can find the bus with lspci, but...there are many different nVidia entries.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu:
<ubuntu> ah  now it just crach on me
<medivh> DaSkreech* excuse me.
<DaSkreech> better pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<DaSkreech> medivh: sure
<medivh> DaSkreech, well the default is PCI:1:0:0 is that, ok?
<DaSkreech> medivh: yes
<medivh> DaSkreech, alright, thank you :) Would you mind if I bothered you again if I encountered anything else I didn't quite understand?
<n8k99> medivh: DaSkreech lives for that stuff!
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m21566490
<DaSkreech> medivh: Sure
<DaSkreech> medivh: I guess you are changing your resolution?
<medivh> DaSkreech, you're quite correct. I recently got a widescreen monitor and this seemed the easiest way? Perhaps I was wrong :S
<DaSkreech> medivh: No in that case you can ignore everything till you get to the resolution section
<DaSkreech> If that's the only thing you are going to change everything else should be correct already
<medivh> DaSkreech, ah, here's a question is there any way to go back? :P I think I might have just accidentally moved past the resolution selection, which is exactly what I wanted >.<
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You have them all formatted already
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> medivh: hold down enter till you reach the end? :-)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: WEll /dev/sda6 seems to have well enough space for your install needs
<medivh> DaSkreech, I figured as much hehe, I'll just redo it and you say I can just skip everything until I get to the monitor resolutions if that's what I need?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i know i have enoght it just that it only seing my hdd like it was never separated
<DaSkreech> medivh: yes if everything else already works no need to worry about it
<Smurf-Slayer> Anyone know if there is a fix yet for when this works fine, but FireFox doesn't work?  Also, now my Adept Pkg Mgr doesn't work, or GAIM.  Had a power failure today, and the UPS couldn't hold it all long enough?  Could that be causing this problem?  Firefox and everything worked fine last night.
<ubuntu> Smurf-Slayer: where they installing when u get the power out
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ok let me know when you get there and I'll see if I can help you out
<medivh> DaSkreech, so I'm at the list of monitor resulotions, how would one add an asterisk next to a resolution for use?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: for the longest of hile its scanning to detect every hdd it4s being 6mins now
<DaSkreech> medivh: space
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Erk that doesn't sound right at all
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: cancel
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: When did you burn this CD?
<ubuntu> rerun
<gryphon> which is better kubuntu, ubuntu, or fedora?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can you do a CD test on it
<DaSkreech> It's on the boot menu
<DaSkreech> gryphon: the one you like best
<medivh> gryphon, as my understanding goes, Kubuntu and Ubuntu are personal preference, as it's just Gnome and KDE
<medivh> Fedora I have never used, so I can't help you on that one :(
<Smurf-Slayer> Ubuntu - No, this installation is a couple of months old...
<medivh> DaSkreech, Ah thanks a lot. So would I need to restart the computer for all of this to take effect? For the life of me I can't rememeber the key combination that is used to...restart the x server I believe? or...Do you know what I'm talking about? lol
<DaSkreech> medivh: restart? never speak such blasphemy!
<ubuntu> i buy it in a magazine it allredy install it on my pc now im install it on a ftriend own but he only got 1 hdd so im afraind to kill the xp part then ill have to start all over again
<DaSkreech> medivh: If you want a dirty restart it's Alt+Ctrl+BkSPc a clean restart just involves logging out and back in
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You have it partitioned already. Why did you make the two partitions that big? :)
<medivh> DaSkreech, Ah, well I prefer cleanliness so I'll take the logging route, pardon me for a few seconds ;)
<medivh> I just want to install all my updates first :)
<DaSkreech> medivh: Dirty just means things don't have an option to let you save. So you lose any unsaved data
<DaSkreech> medivh: it doesn't hurt anything
<DaSkreech> medivh: Go right ahead :)
<Smurf-Slayer> Ubuntu - No, this installation is a couple of months old...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: the bigest 1 if for data storage in cast xp have to reinstall the smaller 1 zas for 7.04
<DaSkreech> ok
<medivh> DaSkreech, ah ok hehe well thanks for that, I had no idea there was a difference, I though the key combination actually just logged you out regularly and did something...else hehe.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Linux generally uses two partitions so you will cut that one again
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i know
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: but you should be ok
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i allready install it on my pc
<DaSkreech> medivh: Nope it's the Xserver equivalnet of hitting the power button. Things don't get much chance to respond and interrupt but they will all be shut down ok
<NightBird> when playing with the live cd, how can I try to see how well kubuntu detects the hard drives?
<DaSkreech> NightBird: System settings -> advanced -> disk and filesystmes
<NightBird> thanks
<ubuntu> mmm fast
<medivh> If I may offer up to anyone who's paying attention, I'm looking for some opinions on a browser, (I just reformatted, and as such this is new Kubuntu [yay \o/]  and I tend to change things up and try new software) I am rather torn between Firefox and Opera, anyone use either, or both, or...Neither?
<DaSkreech> firefox -> Awesome extensions and experience, Most bloated bit of code to render websites in a long while
<DaSkreech> opera -> nice lean mean, very funky and does things it's own way, not free software
<medivh> It's not free? I'd used both of them and was under the impression Opera didn't cost anything, or...I got lucky?
<Smurf-Slayer> Anyone know if there is a fix yet for when this works fine, but FireFox doesn't work?  Also, now my Adept Pkg Mgr doesn't work, or GAIM.  Had a power failure today, and the UPS couldn't hold it all long enough?  Could that be causing this problem?  Firefox and everything worked fine last night.
<DaSkreech> medivh: not free as in beer
<DaSkreech> Smurf-Slayer: run firefox from the command line
<DaSkreech> Firefox &
<DaSkreech> small f
<DaSkreech> Just to test
<medivh> DaSkreech, Ah I see what you mean now hehe
<lee__> waht the
<Smurf-Slayer> S
<Smurf-Slayer> DaSkreech - It starts, but won't load any page, the same...
<DaSkreech> Smurf-Slayer: Hmm
<DaSkreech> run a fsck I guess
<medivh> DaSkreech, oh, I just noticed something quite...Amazing. I can fully access my Windows hard drive (I have two internal hard drives, a Windows IDE and a Linux SATA) is it actually possible to run things, on linux, from that drive? With something like Wine of course?
<Smurf-Slayer> It won't let me, says it may cause severe file damage
<DaSkreech> Smurf-Slayer: Oh my do you have a live CD?
<DaSkreech> medivh: in theory yes
<j1solutions> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<j1solutions> hey does anyone know when 7.10 will be released as Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> 7 days
<j1solutions> so its a day later than Ubunut?
<j1solutions> or the same day
<j1solutions> hello
<Bootman> Morning!
<j1solutions> if i install 7.10 RC1 today, can I 'upgrade' when 7.10 is released?
<j1solutions> or might that be a bad idea
<benny_> j1solutions: I second that question...
<Bootman> can someone help me to find where logs file are: when I tryed to lunch Allegro (Cadence) in Kubuntu, system answers "core dumped"...
<Bootman> I just want to fugure out,what is wrong..
<Smurf-Slayer> No
<benny_> Cadence?
<Medivh> O_o
<Bootman> Boys, aren't here any profy of Kubuntu over here? Yes, Cadence it is EDA program
<DaSkreech> same day
<benny_> for silicon?
<DaSkreech> j1solutions: You can upgrade
<Bootman> for PCB design
<benny_> Bootman: I didn't know Cadence ran on linux..
<DaSkreech> Bootman: /var/log
<benny_> Bootman: we use AIX>
<Bootman> I am still not sure myself
<DaSkreech> Bootman: If it's a good linux program :)
<Bootman> but It work in Mandriva
<DaSkreech> Bootman: other wise it might put it in a hidden folder in your home directory
<benny_> DaSkreech: evedently hasn't used Cadence..
<Bootman> but I like Kubuntu, and would like to install it, anyway
<benny_> :)
<DaSkreech> Otherwise it will be in the same folder as the app
<DaSkreech> nope
<DaSkreech>  never even heard of it
<j1solutions> thanks DaSkreech
<benny_> it's a pile of crap, but it's what we all have to use.
<Bootman> ok, thanks for advising.. will try
<benny_> DaSkreech: good to see you again.. although this thingy isn't nearly as fun sober.
<DaSkreech> benny_: All good things aren't
<dick-richardson> turtle beach santa cruz...anyone got one working?
<j1solutions> i cant imagine why anyone would choose gnome over kde
<DaSkreech> dick-richardson: did you run through !sound ?
<dick-richardson> yeah
<dick-richardson> great tips...still nothing
<DaSkreech> j1solutions: Many people can't imagine why someone would choose windows over linux but there you go
<DaSkreech> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DaSkreech> Don't know if that will shed some light
<dick-richardson> if it doesn't, maybe it can at least point me toward a good sound card that works well
<dick-richardson> thank you :)
<j1solutions> anyone here work with asterisk?
<DaSkreech> *
<DaSkreech> there you go :)
<benny_> very funny
<j1solutions> no, thats his name  Aster Isk
* DaSkreech looks in his address book
<DaSkreech> No only obeli sk
<j1solutions> good one DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> and 6 people got it :)
<j1solutions> I've got an S Colon and a Q Mark in my addressbook
<benny_> wish I actually kept an addressbook.
<DaSkreech> E point
<j1solutions> D Leet
<j1solutions> benny, you only need one if you have friends
<benny_> ouch.. harsh dude..
<j1solutions> yeah
* DaSkreech watches as benny_ crosses out the one entry in his address book
<benny_> you'll get that way spending too much time Cadence.
<benny_> with
<j1solutions> <---runs and LDAP server with 3 entries, Mom, Boss and Landlord
<benny_> good 'ol mom.
<q_a_z_steve> trying to mount VISTA in dapper. I get error: device /dev/hdb5 is not removable error: could not execute pmount... help?
<j1solutions> yep.  wouldn't want to lose her number
<benny_> my mom tattooed it on my ass.
<j1solutions> wow, what if she changes phone companies?
<benny_> doesn't vista still use ntfs?
<q_a_z_steve> yes
<q_a_z_steve> shows as HPFS/NTFS
<j1solutions> fiesty mounted my vista ntfs partitions ok (read only)
<benny_> I haven't been brave enough to dual boot my vista machine yet.. how'd it go? besides the mount problem..
<j1solutions> benny, how you like vista?
<benny_> eh.. to be honest if you want flash-bang bells and wistles compiz-fusion and os/x top it..  but gotta have it for stupid programs that don't play nice on linux.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> too bad we don't have stupid programs on linux
<DaSkreech> :-(
* DaSkreech fires up amore
<benny_> and for the wify..  she refuses to use linux.
<j1solutions> yeah, i tolerate XP, but I've tried to run Vista for 6 months now,  nfw-  i'm wiping it and doing a fresh install of kubuntu 7.10
<q_a_z_steve> benny_: triple boot, XP Vista, and dapper
<j1solutions> nice benny
<benny_> I've heard if you're a gamer you should keep XP...
<j1solutions> vista runs slow as shit, thats probably why
<q_a_z_steve> XP is probably the best M$ ever did
<j1solutions> agreed steve
<j1solutions> i'd trade my vista licence for xp if i could
<stdin> keep on topic :)
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<benny_> you mean after SP2.. cause it was like walking around with your pants around you ankles for a while there.
<j1solutions> oops
<j1solutions> yes, after sp2
<j1solutions> but i'm going all linux, except my laptop
<j1solutions> only because i ve got some automotive scanner software i need to run on it
<benny_> ohhh man. that was one of my worst linux installs ever.. on my laptop about 3 years ago..
<benny_> probably better now tho.
<j1solutions> i had about 4 distros on this laptop in the last few months before i wnet back to xp
<benny_> but I've never tried again after that.
<j1solutions> all worked well, wireless and all.   you can do it now, believe me
<j1solutions> its a lot easier
<j1solutions> probably a lot to do with the hardware. this is a thinkpad and it was easy
<jesus_> hay alguien alli?
<j1solutions> benny, have you heard about the new offshoot of ubuntu?
<j1solutions> it runs on a sneaker
<j1solutions> its called shubuntu
<j1solutions> ok i'm leaving. sorry
<j1solutions> thanks for everyones help
<Medivh> DaSkreech, are you still hre?
<DaSkreech> Medivh: No
<Medivh> DaSkreech, ah :P Hello again :) Something...unexpected has happened.
<DaSkreech> !es | jesus_
<ubotu> jesus_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> Medivh: India has changed it's name to OutNoches?
<Medivh> DaSkreech *lol* Not quite as drastic as that.
<DaSkreech> Canada has a stronger currency than the US?
<Medivh> DaSkreech, but...upon the completion of my updates, I was simply modifying the settings to my personal flavour (My screensaver to be exact.) and...Well...This is where there would be cartoonish "Ka Boom" sounds. Black screen, and all I was left with was a white terminal cursor, blinking, endlessly.
<Medivh> To which there was no escape from, than to hit my reboot button.
<Medivh> I'm using the CD as a LiveCD at the moment, as my installtion is apparently...Unusable?
<DaSkreech> Medivh: you can't login?
<Medivh> Have you ever heard of such a thing...Or...Should I just wipe the partitions and start over? I did just install it literally minutues before I came onto this channel.
<DaSkreech> Medivh: Naw it can probably be fixed. But you can't login?
<Medivh> DaSkreech, nothing, simple blinking white cursor, I tried login I tried shutdown I tried every command I could think of, even things that would not help the situation just to see if I could. It just returned to the next line.
<Medivh> Not as far as I can tell :S
<DaSkreech> Medivh: Hold up when you start you get past the grub menu and then it's just a cursor ?
<Medivh> I can access the recovery console via the boot menu, but...I have absolutely no idea what is wrong.
<DaSkreech> Medivh: can you mount the drive ?
<Medivh> Yep :S Kubuntu does it's little start up splash screen, where the little bar fills, I'm sure you kno what I'm talking about...and then little cursor.
<DaSkreech> Medivh: Ah. hm
<DaSkreech> that is funky
<Medivh> DaSkreech, Indeed! :S My reaction as well.
<DaSkreech> nothing in X should be able to do that. Much less a screensaver
<Medivh> Yes :( Exactly my thinking as well.
<DaSkreech> Medivh: can you mount the drive ?
<Medivh> From the recovery console?
<DaSkreech> from the live CD
<Medivh> Oh, I dunno, lemme try.
<Medivh> Hmm, happen to know the terminal command off hand?
<cathedra> hi
<DaSkreech> Medivh: do you know the partition?
<DaSkreech> !ho
<Medivh> DaSkreech, Never mind, I got it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ho - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> Medivh: cool
<Medivh> Yes I do :)  I got it, It mounted fine, I can access it.
<cathedra> mm.. can I ask a question?
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Medivh> Cathedra, I believe it's an old "Support" proverb, "Don't ask to ask, just ask."
* Medivh laughs.
<cathedra> ah great then I can ask my question here
<Medivh> The bot says it all doesn't it?
<DaSkreech> can you pastebin the file from /mountplace/var/log/dmesg.0 ?
<cathedra> ok I will ask my question
<Medivh> DaSkreech, yep one second.
<cathedra> this is my question ----> how to save a wireless profile?
<cathedra> thanks
<cathedra> can save no settings
<Medivh> DaSkreech, http://pastebin.com/d51eed5bc :)
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> that's not helpful at all :)
<cathedra> :(
<Medivh> DaSkreech oh wait, that wasn't the right one O_O
<cathedra> I asked my question
<Medivh> DaSkreech sorry, I think that was the other one, not .0
<DaSkreech> !paitence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !Patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* Medivh giggles and points at DaSkreech's misplaced 'I'
<Medivh> Aw, I'm slow :(
* cathedra waits
<cathedra> how long is the waiting list?
<DaSkreech> cathedra: Look in System settings -> networking I think
<cathedra> DaSkreech: I did doesn't work
<dorkface> Are there alternatives to KNetworkManager?
<cathedra> whenever  I click save wont do it
<DaSkreech> networkmanager
<cathedra> anyone else have this issue?
<Medivh> DaSkreech, http://pastebin.com/d57402e6a <-- There, this one is the dmesg.0
<cathedra> I need several different profiles
<cathedra> well at least two
<cathedra> why doesn't save my profiles wireless?
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure I don't use wireless :-(
<cathedra> you know, actually I don't use kubntu
<cathedra> I help other
<DaSkreech> cathedra: can You do me a favour and search for it on launchpad ?
<DaSkreech> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cathedra> and I like Linux to be succesful
<DaSkreech> cathedra: I'm sure. And I am sure it will be addressed
<Medivh> Cathedra, I can handle hardware, but certainly don't know Linux as well as I should :( The only thing I really know about Wireless networks is how to set up a Mac and Windows one, sorry I can't be more helpful. :(
<cathedra> oh another weird thing, I have a computer that doesn't shutdown and... oh wait does but weirdely. I need to logoff and shutdown from login windows
<cathedra> otherwise the screen goes black and never fully shutsdown
<cathedra> and also whenever I start it doesn't show the Splash screen
<DaSkreech> cathedra: You have an application trying to block shutdown I'll beat
<DaSkreech>  last time that happened to me I found out the Cd burner was tryingto ask me something and kept requesting the shutdown be delayed till I answered
<Medivh> How rude.
<cathedra> DaSkreech: mm... how can I troubleshoot? what kinda logs should I look?
<cathedra> because whaever logs gotta be after hard reboot
<zach_> what's a good pdf reader
<DaSkreech> Medivh: Actually it was trying to be polite
<DaSkreech> Medivh: that's what clean shut downs do :)
<DaSkreech> kdpf
<DaSkreech> kpdf
<cathedra> DaSkreech: here the screen goes black but the computer is running still
<DaSkreech> cathedra: right
<cathedra> zach_: !pdf
<zach_> o_O
<cathedra> konqueror
<Medivh> DaSkreech, Hmm, interesting way to look at it. While you help Cathedra, I will go and get myself a beer.
<DaSkreech> cathedra: You could press alt+ctrl+F1 to get to a new terminal and shut down from there
<DaSkreech> !pdf | zach_
<ubotu> zach_: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<cathedra> DaSkreech: oh... that's why when I completely log off shutdowns properly?
<DaSkreech> When you get the black scren
<DaSkreech> cathedra: You could also check whats running at that time might give you an idea of the blocking process
<cathedra> DaSkreech: he, as I said I install Kubunut on ppl that screech at the sight of having to login with a password
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Well alt+ctrl+Bkspc should be a nice get out free card for them
<cathedra> they won't know ctrl+alt-shit/F#+TAB
<DaSkreech> that will kill the login and give them the login window
* Medivh is back.
<cathedra> DaSkreech: I've tried that one
<DaSkreech> they can shut down from there
<cathedra> doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Hm
<cathedra> yeah
<DaSkreech> that's interesting
<DaSkreech> might be a different matter then
<cathedra> I should make it clear then
<cathedra> DaSkreech: does remote VNC need port forwarding?
<DaSkreech> I don't know how you have your network setup
<cathedra> I've used VNC localy
<DaSkreech> It may it may not
<cathedra> no network
<cathedra> no I mean accross the city
<cathedra> not persoanl
<cathedra> lol
<DaSkreech> Yeah but at some point it needs to come to your network :)
<cathedra> DaSkreech: but the other person would need port forwarding as well right?
<DaSkreech> I guess that would be the safe way if you knew what machine you wanted it to go to
<DaSkreech> or you could have a stateless forward on the gateway
<cathedra> DaSkreech: what's stateless gateway?
* Medivh clears throat.
<Medivh> DaSkreech, so...did you happen to find what you were looking for in the pastebin that I updated for you?
<cathedra> DaSkreech: what's a stateless gateway?
<DaSkreech> If someone initiates the contact from inside the network it will pass the info through
<DaSkreech> Medivh: nope
<usser> cathedra: the forwarding only needs to be setup for the server the comp u connect to
<DaSkreech> I want to know when in the start up it stops
<Medivh> DaSkreech, so my original assessment, to...reformat the drive stands?
<cathedra> but that other computer is  a single user not on a network
<DaSkreech> Medivh: Do you have a seperate home partition ?
<Medivh> DaSkreech...Eh no :(
<DaSkreech> Medivh: Do you have data that you need to save?
<Medivh> DaSkreech, No, Like I said, I just installed Kubuntu from the CD mere minutes before coming on here.
<DaSkreech> Ah :) how much space did you give it?
<Medivh> 1gig for swap (Which is overkill, or so I'm told, but I always make it equal to my actual RAM...Is that bad?) And the remaining 79gigs on the SATA drive for the actual distro.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Medivh: give / like 10 Gigs and make /home the rest of the drive
<Medivh> Ok, so make 3 actual partitions.
<Medivh> Never done that before, is it...typical? Or did I actually install this incorrectly?
<DaSkreech> Medivh: No it's cool :)
<DaSkreech> All your data gets stored in /home
<DaSkreech> if you put it on a different parititon and you get the itch to reinstall you can blow away / and don't format /home
<DaSkreech>  all of you documents and data is safe and you have a new fresh system
<kerry_> how do i install more then one thing with a konsole?
<DaSkreech> the sweet part is cause your personal settings are saved in your home folder all the apps remember the last song you opened etc :)
<DaSkreech> kerry_: apt-get install thing1 thing 2
<kerry_> DaSkreech: i got tru to install linux with xp but it take up a lot alltho i told it%  gigs
<Medivh> DaSkreech, Lovely!
<kerry_>  gigsDaSkreech: the ext is like
<DaSkreech> kerry_: Umm ok. How much did it take up?
<Medivh> DaSkreech, Well I'll do that now, so...I'll probably be watching TV while it's going, so count me AFK until it's done ;)
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> probably won't take too long :)
<Medivh_Away> Probably not, but it gives me time to watch the news and finish my beer >.> *Turns attention to BBC*
<tazgodx> does anyone know how to install java SDK and/or JRE 1.5?
<tazgodx> or higher?
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kerry_> DaSkreech: it was a thing that scrolls left to rightby default it was like half way i braught it to the left marking %
<DaSkreech> right
<Daisuke_Ido> good evening
<kerry_> DaSkreech: it look like linux does work backwords :(
<tazgodx> well, it says its already teh newest version, but when frostwire tries to load it tells me to install java 1.5 or later
<DaSkreech> kerry_: how much % did you put it at?
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Medivh_Away> DaSkreech, so before I start this, I made the 10 gigs to root, as you suggested. And the remaining 71 to /home as the mount point, correct?
<DaSkreech> Medivh_Away:
<kerry_> DaSkreech: 10
<DaSkreech> cool
<Medivh_Away> DaSkreech, lovely, back to the news then.
<DaSkreech> kerry_: of?
<kerry_> DaSkreech: 10 gig to install linux
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> that's fine
<kerry_> DaSkreech: that what i choose in the option when it finish install i check it on xp it take up 57 gig's
<DaSkreech> That doesn't sound right
<DaSkreech> Linux os generally pretty good about doing what it is told
<DaSkreech> is
<cosmo_> is the procedure pretty much the same on gutsy as it was on fiesty for enabling dual monitors?
<kerry_> and it generally does go crazy sometimes too DaSkreech
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: but it *only* does what it's told, it doesn't take initiative
<Daisuke_Ido> how big is this drive?
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I return to a regular user again after doing "sudo -i" in the console?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Isn't that the hallmark of a computer
<DaSkreech>  rather than the HAL-mark ?
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: not with an OS from that "other" company
<Daisuke_Ido> snowdonkey: 'exit'
<DaSkreech> ^D
<snowdonkey> daisuke_Ido: Thank you much!
<Daisuke_Ido> i wish all the questions were that easy :D
<DaSkreech> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> kerry_: how big is the hard drive you're installing onto?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: If you could help cathedra that would rock
<chequers> Daisuke_Ido: how long is a piece of string? :p
<Daisuke_Ido> cathedra'
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> his issue is going deep into things i'm not familiar with
<Daisuke_Ido> but here's the thing with kerry
<Daisuke_Ido> he wanted 10gb
<Daisuke_Ido> set it to 10%
<Daisuke_Ido> at any drive size other than 100gb, the two aren't equal
<DaSkreech> That's what I'm thinking
<DaSkreech> but a 570GB drive?
<cathedra> Daisuke_Ido: what?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, i know, !enter and all of that...  well, what about swap space?  i can see 7gb being used...
<Daisuke_Ido> cathedra: sorry for highlighting you, was just saying that your issue goes well beyond what i know about networking :)
<kerry_> Daisuke_Ido: i got a 160 gig i went to install xp and part it in 3 then i went to install linux it wasnt seing the 3 part just one(160gig)like it was never parted.so i choose to do an partion of 10% when i did next is when linux detected i got 3 part i did back it come back to 1.so i give up and continue to install how it see the hdd i choose 14%(10gig's) for linux when it install it take up 57gig's :-(
<pramod> I have GRUB installed on my PC...
<pramod> I use both WinXP and Kubuntu
<cathedra> Daisuke_Ido: ok
<pramod> by default it is to load on Kubuntu...
<pramod> how i make it load on Win XP by befault?
<dorkface> Tip:  If you plan on cleaning out the windows partition, and reinstalling it, remember that windows writes over the boot sector, and grub won't load up after windows is installed
<pramod> yeah.. ok...
<Daisuke_Ido> pramod: there's a setting in grub
<pramod> that's why... i installed XP first then Linux...
<Daisuke_Ido> lemme look real quick
<pramod> okie...
<pramod> how i access the setting?
<cosmo_>  is the procedure pretty much the same on gutsy as it was on fiesty for enabling dual monitors? as far as modifying the xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have to do a quick edit :)
<pramod> quick edit?
<pramod> how can i do a quick edit?
<kerry_> Daisuke_Ido: my linux is install on 57gig how do i put it to 10gig?
<Daisuke_Ido> kerry_: not sure, i never shrink partitions in linux :)
<kerry_> Daisuke_Ido: i try partition magic it cant shrink ext's
<Daisuke_Ido> pramod: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Daisuke_Ido> kerry_: might try gparted or qtparted
<DaSkreech> cosmo_: should be
<pramod> okie am in it...
<pramod> then?
<kerry_> the people who do kubuntu should make the instalment more understading
<DaSkreech> kerry_: You will have to do that from the live CD
<Daisuke_Ido> scroll down until you see your windows entry
<kerry_> it's crappy
<Daisuke_Ido> kerry_: the installer is nicer than most operating systems, especially windows.
<pramod> okie
<pramod> yeah it is down....
<pramod> at the last section...
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a line at the bottom of it that says "savedefault"?
<pramod> yeah there is...
<Daisuke_Ido> good
<Daisuke_Ido> go all the way back up to the top
<kerry_> DaSkreech: cd live?will i have to install something to do that?
<pramod> okie
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a line that says "default          0"
<pramod> wait i will check
<pramod> yeah got it...
<pramod> then?
<Daisuke_Ido> change 0 to saved
<pramod> what should i put?
<Medivh_Away> Rebooting :)
<pramod> change it to saved?
<pramod> okie...
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, it should say default saved
<pramod> got it....
<pramod> then?
<Daisuke_Ido> save the file
<pramod> okie saved...
<Daisuke_Ido> and close er up
<Daisuke_Ido> you're all done
<pramod> well i should not have changed anything else?
<Daisuke_Ido> what that did is...  whatever you last selected (be it linux or xp) will become your default until you choose another one :)
<pramod> ah aloright...
<Daisuke_Ido> i just wanted to make sure that windows would save as default before having you change that line
<pramod> thanx brother...
<Daisuke_Ido> you're quite welcome
<pramod> okie i will try it...
<pramod> c ya..
<Daisuke_Ido> select windows when you rebooy
<Daisuke_Ido> reboot*
<DaSkreech> That's neat :)
<pramod> oki
<Daisuke_Ido> after that it will default to windows
<DaSkreech> Now if I could only find a way for the kernels to output info after they are installed
<kerry_> i try to install linux on 10gig but it was install on 57 gig.how do i shrink linux?
<pramod> lol got some updates to make...
<DaSkreech> kerry_: With qtparted or Gparted
<DaSkreech> kerry_: they are on the live CD reboot into the Live cd and run either one
<pramod> how can we make .nrg images and mount it on linux???
<kerry_> DaSkreech: u will help me right?dont go sleep on me hien
<kerry_> brb
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: going to be up for another 20-30 minutes?
<DaSkreech> hi medivh
<pramod> can we make images from the K3B application provided by linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> you can make images, but not nero format images
<pramod> then how we mount them on linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're limited to pretty much iso and bin/cue (much to my dreamcast loving dismay
<Daisuke_Ido> )
<medivh> DaSkreech, ello again :) Everything is good so far as I can tell, I just need to run the xorg reconfiguration again, and update stuff...But meh *Shrug* No biggie.
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: i'm actually headed out in a minute
<Daisuke_Ido> sleep time
<DaSkreech> Me too
<DaSkreech> You can mount .nrgs in linux
<DaSkreech>  there is an app in kde-apps
<pramod> which app is it?
<DaSkreech> *shrugs*
<DaSkreech> search for .nrg
<DaSkreech>  It's a service menu I think
<pramod> okie...
<pramod> lemme c...
<medivh> DaSkreech, do you believe I should report my... Black screen of doom as a bug or something? It just bothers me that, that happened.
<DaSkreech> If you can replicate it
<DaSkreech> What screensaver was it?
<medivh> The fireworks one, a personal favourite :}
<DaSkreech> Have you looked at the setup?
<DaSkreech> they have some crazy fun stuff in there
<medivh> Yes, infact I was just done setting it up and had hit apply when...Death by Cursor happened to befall my poor partition.
<DaSkreech> Well I just played with it
<DaSkreech> Seems ok
<DaSkreech> Hey medivh think that you can handle a partition resize?
<medivh> I'm doing things in different order this time hehe, Updates first, then Xorg, then all that fun stuff.
<medivh> DaSkreech, do I know how to do it? Without repartitioning, I don't :S
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Ido: ok zhqt do i do to shrink linux
<DaSkreech> medivh: :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Kubuntu live Cd ?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> press alt+space -> type qtp -> press enter
<ubuntu> how do i change the keyboard layout first
<DaSkreech> system settings -> regional settings
<reldruh> hello. I'm trying to set up a second display (a TV with a VGA input) using the VGA output on my nvidia card, but the screen isn't recognized when I plug it in. Is there an easy way to set this up?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: didnt help.oh zell to the qtq thing
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Didn't open qtparted ?
<medivh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<MilhousePunkRock> I am planning to do a fresh install this weekend after more than 1.5 years... As usual, I am pondering about the partitioning scheme that would fit my needs best...
<DaSkreech> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DaSkreech> reldruh: ^^
<medivh> Dual Head lol
<reldruh> thank you :-)
<medivh> Makes it sound like Scylla out of Greek Mythology
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i dont understand
<ubuntu> this thing it long
<MilhousePunkRock> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* medivh giggles at ubotu
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: press alt+space somthing will come up on the screen. type qtp It should say QTparted then press enter
<DaSkreech> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<DaSkreech> Ph :- (
<medivh> Oi lol
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<DaSkreech> !helpersnack | medivh
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i did it allredy
<ubotu> medivh: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You clicked on your drive ?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: its there but its like its 4 ti;e ;y screen
<ubuntu> its long
* medivh cheers, and enjoys.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: did thqt
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Just resize the window to see it better
<DaSkreech>  right click on the 56 GB partition and choose resize
<MilhousePunkRock> I have 30 GB to spend... Was thinking about 10 for / and the rest for /home. The only concern that I have is that I might have to install Windows later on *sigh*
<medivh> Shouldn't you be getting the helper snacks DaSkreech? hehe
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i try to rezize it didnt zork
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Install Windows ona USB drive and just use that when needed
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What did it say?
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, Only 30 gigs for two operating systems? O_o *Lol* /agree with DaSkreech's suggestion.
<DaSkreech> Mil
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Or start looking into how to strip Windows to make it smaller
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: say.it didnt say nothing
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: it only got info of the hdd
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech medivh: I am not going to install Windows right now, I just have to make sure I could when I have to later... From what I read now, it does not even matter which partition it gets...
<DaSkreech> You set the size you wanted it to be ?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: not yet im looking to ere i does set the size
<DaSkreech> Right click and choose resize
<MilhousePunkRock> I won't need more than let's say 5 GB for home, since I do not handle big files or many stuff here, it's only my laptop... There is an external 250 GB on the desktop and 400 GB of NAS space available...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  its grey i cant clic on resize
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, If you wondering the minimum I've ever put Windows on it was 10 gigs :S But you're correct in saying it doesn't care.
<DaSkreech> You clicked on the drive and it's showing the right partitions ?
<gunashekar> hi
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yes ext 3 56gig
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: it got linux logo
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: Even if I did install Windows later on, it won't get big. Just the essential parts, maybe OOo and Fx. And a few poker games... Plus the specialised software that requires me to run Windows at all
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: it has an option active.zat is it
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, so then it sounds like to me that you have far more than enough space to spare :) But as for Window's minimums space, Are we talking Vista or XP?
<DaSkreech> Huh. You are supposed to have other options
<medivh> I was under the impression that Vista requires a fair bit more space.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: All the partitions give you no options other than active ?
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: XP that is... Vista won't run on this rig, at least not in a way that it was worth to prefer Vista over XP, if there are reasons for that at all
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i can resize all the other exept linnnnnux
<MilhousePunkRock> Good thing is, from my university, I have access to all sorts of Windows isos legally... I even downloaded Vista, never burned the discs though
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Oh ok ... I guess you could delete it and set it to what you want and reinstall
<DaSkreech> try a ext3 partition
<DaSkreech> medivh: Define "fair"
<medivh> DaSkreech, More than XP, but less than Mutiple copies of World of Warcraft? ;) lol
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: delet and reinstall u got to be kidding
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Well if it won't let you resize
<DaSkreech> It's ext2 "
<DaSkreech> ?
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, I can give you a thousand and one reasons to hate Vista *cough* But I wont go there ;) I'd say at least 7gigs, and if you need special software, leave 10. So you said you want 10 for root? Go 10 root, 10 /home and 9ish for Windows (Assuming for swap)
<DaSkreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<medivh> LOL!
* medivh loves ubotu
<reldruh> if I upgraded to Gutsy, with the XRandR with ouput hotplugging, would it automatically configure my second monitor without having to edit xorg.conf?
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: So that is 20 for /home until the day comes...
<MilhousePunkRock> !lol | medivh
<ubotu> medivh: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<medivh> Truth, sorry, WoW habit.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: zhy will i wqnt help from window when im on linux
<medivh> Being an English teacher I should know bette.r
<medivh> better.*
<DaSkreech> you know Bette R? I love her stuff!!!
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What do you mean?
<MilhousePunkRock> before I started googleing this morning, I was under the impression Win would require to be on hda1. Which does not seem to be the case...
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, Yep, I'd say so...But you'd have to give a little pull for swap, even if it's tiny ;) Don't forget that.
<DaSkreech> Well he doesn't need a swap
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: u told me to go to window ch
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: Being on only 512 MB, I know the need for swap...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: No that was for MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: That was for me and medivh
<MilhousePunkRock> reldruh: Gutsy is in #ubuntu+1 until the final release
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, 512? :( Would you like me to buy you RAM?
<MilhousePunkRock> By the way, is there something like Wine, but for MacOS applications? Scientist are somewhat hooked on Mac OS...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: oh lol how my na;e is ubuntu i get confuse
<ubuntu> lol
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: change it
<DaSkreech> !nick
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> or something like that :)
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: Definetly... I think the machine can take up to 2 GB, but it's an older Laptop, so getting good ram for it is somewhat difficult
<DaSkreech> medivh: I'd like a PS3 thanks :)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i knoz hoz to change it but i can find the sy;bol
<DaSkreech> try /nick newnick
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: I started with Kubuntu Dapper on only 256 MB
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: the keyboard is in confution
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: in any case sort out your keyboard
<DaSkreech> you can run parted from the command line with sudo parted
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: try it allready it didnt zork
<DaSkreech>  that can resize ext2
<ubuntu> lol
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: sudo parted won't resize ?
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, I actually was on Dapper until just recently, granted I've been updating my box, so at the moment I have 1.5gigs I believe >.>
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: just sudo parted
<DaSkreech> and that doesn't run ?
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: In the lab, I am currently using an oooold iMac (one of those candy-colored all-in-one CRT screen machines) with only 196 MB or something
<medivh> Time for Zorg >.>
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: can you walk through a resize of a partition /
<DaSkreech> ?
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, ah, I think I once destroyed one of those for personal entertainment >.>
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: I have always used either the GPartEd live CD or parted on the shell
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: great can you walk ubuntu through resizing his 56 GB ext2 partition to 10 GB
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: And there is OS X on it, for some reason... All the desktop effects work almost smooth...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:its an ext3
<DaSkreech> Oh?
<DaSkreech> really?
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, really? Wow.
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: Well... I could at least try, but with no guarantee whatsoever
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: So what's the current status?
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: Compiz could learn a lot about the performance from its role model ;)
<medivh> I have an old laptop, no name, I think it was made before penitum, thing is bloody ancient. It has Windows 98 on it and it takes about a half hour just to turn on :P
<ubuntu> MilhousePunkRock: mm when i try installing linux on 10 gig it take up 56gigs i qant to shrink it to 10gigs
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: You should try xubuntu on that, you'd be surprised...
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: Well, it does not seem to have been parted, what's the cli tool that gives you sort of a menu with numbers to choose the options for partitioning?
<DaSkreech> fdisk but that's destructive
<DaSkreech> open up onqueror and type man:/parted
<ubuntu> ,,,mmm...
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock You know I was really thinking about it, but there has been a lot of family chaos recently, and as such, I actually lost the power supply >.< So until I can find that again, I'll be putting off my Xubuntu plans.
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: Are you trying to use the inbuilt partitioning tool during the kubuntu installation?
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: I think it was cfdisk, let me check
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: I just got myself a secondary power supply for around 10 bucks on eBay
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: Night!
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: ....
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, yeah but finding one for something this old...I dunno :S
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: OK, I got a plan... 1. I get myself some coffee, in the meantime you open a shell (Hit "Alt-F2" and type "konsole").
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: lol just to ope a konsole
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: ...
<medivh> Excuse my random leave :P
<medivh> When I hit OK on that Window...X just went O NOEZ
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Do you have more than one physical drive?
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: If not, run "sudo cfdisk"
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: no just 1 that is parted in ;any
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: i dont zant to reinstall linux
<calvete> #ubuntu-br
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: You are on the Live CD right now, are you?
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: Welcome back
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<medivh> MilhousePunkRock, Thanks :)
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: cfdisk open? I am not sure if this will work on the live cd
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: i have 1 hdd that parted in ;any do i stll run cfdisk
<medivh> Erk >.<
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Yeah, at least try it
<medivh> My resolultion isn't fixed >.<
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: Opened disk read-only - you have no permission to writ
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: thqt za the konsole said
<medivh> Ooo yay, I got it.
<HackAvatar> jeez I just bought a 22" LCD and it is leet :)
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: ...
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Quit cfdisk and try again with "sudo cfdisk sda"
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Could be hda instead of sda, depending on the type of your hdd
<MilhousePunkRock> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mirko> ciao
* MilhousePunkRock is having wireless troubles. What was the last you got, sleepy
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: sudo cfdisk sda
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Does that work? If not, it should be hda instead of sda
<sleepy>  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<sleepy>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock:
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Try hda
<sleepy> my hdd is sata
<sleepy> sda
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Then it should be sda, I assume
<sleepy> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> And that gives you the fatal error?
<sleepy> yes
<sleepy> 2 of them
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Weird...
<MilhousePunkRock> Do you have a fast internet connection, sleepy?
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: should i enable zrite its ;ayby that the probb
<MilhousePunkRock> If so, I'd suggest downloading the GPartEd Live CD, that has always worked for me
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: hoz big it is
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Is the partiton mounted?
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: no
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: It's 49 MB
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: i dont have a blank cd
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Hmm... Too bad... It should be possible with cfdisk though.
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder how...
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: i; on cfdisk
<waylandbill> sleepy: off to the store you go to get a blank cd then. :-P
<sleepy> hahahaha 2 in the morning
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: ?? Did cfdisk open without the error?
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<MilhousePunkRock> So you see a table of your partitions now?
<sleepy> nope all i see is pri;ary logical cancel
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: choos primary right
<lee__> ok
<sleepy> ...
<lee__> i have one question befor I hit the hay....where do I get talkers at?
<lee__> eh anyone?
<gunashekar> sleepy hits hay while the sun shnes
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Does it look like this somehow: http://www.spongedpics.com/upload/WY1192258529W47106be1bb114-Bildschirmphoto9.png
<lee__> lol... well Iam trying to figure out the tts on this thing and I have no vioces
<lee__> ?
<achilles> Aloha all, i need help I only get logout button in logout menu in Kubuntu after the kde base upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> lee__: tts as in TeamSpeak with an accidental second t?
<lee__> as in text-speech
<MilhousePunkRock> lee__: No idea, sorry...
<MilhousePunkRock> achilles: You will probably have to grant the right to shutdown to all users
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Still there?
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: http://www.spongedpics.com/index.php
<lee__> running a 64 bit systemm...a freind of mine on ehre hsowed me how to get it to run flash
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: That's not the URL of the picture, but the homepage
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: it takes time zhit this keyboard
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: http://www.spongedpics.com/upload/WN1192258690W47106c823a2db-snapshot1.png
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Weren't we talking about 56 GB earlier?
<sleepy> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Do you have more than one drive? Maybe it is sdb instead?
<medivh> I'm going to bed everyone :)
<medivh> Have a good night.
<sleepy> whet option do i choose
<MilhousePunkRock> medivh: Sleep well
* medivh waves.
<medivh> You too Milhouse :)
<sleepy> let te bed bugs bite
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: hoz did u get to the part zhere u see your partitions
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: It seems you picked the wrong drive, maybe...
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: no i typa sudo cf.... and this is the firts page i got
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: unless i have to mount all hdd
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: sudo cfdisk <thedesireddrive> ??
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: oh i didnt knoz
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Changing the partition table on a mounted drive is not a smart idea...
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: So leave it unmounted, but pick the right one, I'd say it should be sda
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: So type: "sudo cfdisk sda"
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: theres no nu;ber that goes zhit it
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: No, you want to open the whole drive, not just one partitio
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: fatal error
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: How is the drive usually addressed? Is it sda at all?
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock:  ys
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: zhen i went to mount it it was sda
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Is the drive mounted right now?
<sleepy> no
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm...
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: u know i;, going to reinstaal but u wiil help ;e i dont want it to take up a lot of space] 
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: When it was mounted, could you access it properly? Maybe there's a module missing so the drive doesn't work properly on the Live CD
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: There is no need to reinstall, actually... And the partitoning tool during the installation usually does what it is supposed to...
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Don't you have a CD-RW that could be deleted either? I think GPartEd would be the easiest solution
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: yes but my conection is only 512
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: So downloading takes about 15 minutes...
<sleepy> that a lot
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: If you did it when I mentioned it before, you'd be done already...
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: i got blanks cd but there a are lightscribe
<sleepy> i dont zant to zast 1 for that
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Your choice... Do you have a USB thumb drive, maybe?
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: thumb
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: gparted not doznloading
<sleepy> i quit
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: I'd say, "waste" one of those CD-Rs and try GPartEd...
<Scunizi> What is the name of the plugin for Konquer or Kaffeine to play wmv files from the web
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: it not doznloading.hoz do i joind partition to ;ake 1
<sleepy> Scunizi: free so;thing
<sleepy> som;ehing
<sleepy> lol dan; keyboard
<Scunizi> sleepy, can you be more specific?
<sleepy> Scunizi: non free
<Scunizi> sleepy.. but what do i search for in adept? non free?
<sleepy> Scunizi: nonfree
<Scunizi> flash plugin-nonfree I already have.. looking for something that will play mgp
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: Why is it not downloading? Try a different mirror
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: i allredy delet linux
<sleepy> MilhousePunkRock: how to join them
<sleepy> i give up
<sleepy> bye
<MilhousePunkRock> sleepy: The partitions? Well, with cfdisk or GPartEd or QtParted... Just try again when installing, it is supposed to work
<MilhousePunkRock> Can Dolphin sort by file type?
<akrill> my laptop's touchpad is too slow, how can i increase the cursor speed?
* akrill is running 7.10 RC3, but has had this issue with 7.04 too
<medivh> Erg :( Insomnia ftl.
<hangthedj> !ksynaptics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hangthedj> !find ksynaptics
<ubotu> Found: ksynaptics
<hangthedj> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 209 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<akrill> installed it heh. thanks
<kopco> can somebody help to me?? I have problem with program Envy :(
<medivh> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newsense07> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<hangthedj> who's abusing the bots?
<medivh> I fail to see what prompted that.
<kopco> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hangthedj> err bot
<pag> !envy | kopco
<ubotu> kopco: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<akrill> wow, kubuntu 64-bit is so much faster than 32-bit on my box
<akrill> its amazing the diff
<medivh> Don't suppose anyone ues KBFX?
<newsense07> hangthedj: wasnt meant twords you, sorry
<hangthedj> k
<newsense07> hangthedj: was trying to select something else in irc history
<pag> medivh, I've used it for maybe two hours - does it count? :P
<hangthedj> heres a tip to people: if your trying to find something only for yourself
<hangthedj> try /msg ubotu !ksynaptic for example
<hangthedj> or /msg ubotu !find ksynaptic
<hangthedj> it will give you a private message.
<linux_stu> anyone know if there is a file that can be edited to make changes to kde settings rather than use the control center?
<newsense07> hangthedj: sorry again, was selecting a previous  comment and selected the wrong one
<contrast83> Anyone know what would cause KNetworkManager to not list any devices on right-click even though I *am* online?
<hangthedj> i know, i was just giving a tip. :)
<medivh> pag, heh, well I don't believe it's working like it should, which frusterates meh.
<newsense07> hangthedj: im not a newb, just a little drunk
<medivh> me* too I have no idea where that H came from lol
<newsense07> lol
<pag> linux_stu, ~/.kde/share/config/$ConfigFileYouNeed - there's no general file, that has acces to all settings iirc
<pag> hmph. he left :(
<flokuehn> ill tell him if i meet
<newsense07> i hate irc'ing when im drunk and trying to figure out the channel ban or if i was really drunk the g-line in the morning lol
<hangthedj> contrast83, i have a atheros driver, and sometimes that happens to me.  i have to sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager
<hangthedj> and it usually fixes itself
<contrast83> hangthedj: leave knetworkmanager running while you do that?
<hangthedj> contrast83, yeah
<pag> medivh, could you be more specific - how does it work, and how it should in your opinion work?
<hangthedj> in fact, i wrote a little shell script to do it.
<hangthedj> it usually only happens when i'm trying to connect to unsecure networks away from home, if that makes any sense.
<medivh> pag, I've got it never mind, it was...frusteratingly vauge.
<contrast83> hangthedj: It does... Didn't work though, but thanks anyway. :)
<newsense07> contrast83: using dhcp ?
<hangthedj> it usually takes a second for me. if your using madwifi.. .in my script i sudo modprobe -r ath-pci && sudo modprobe ath-pci
<contrast83> newsense07: yeah
<newsense07> contrast83: if so might want to renew your lease with dhcpclient or whatever client you use
<contrast83> newsense07: umm... dumb question, but how might i do that?
<newsense07> sudo dhclient3 ?
<contrast83> newsense07: still no dice, thanks though. :-)
<contrast83> it'll probably fix itself eventually. just started recently with a recent gutsy update.
<newsense07> what chipset is the card and what kernel you using ?
<contrast83> (and for the record, i already asked in #ubuntu+1 and didn't get anywhere. :-) )
<hangthedj> contrast83, what is your wireless card?
<newsense07> contrast83: what module were you using under your previous kernel ?
<contrast83> Cisco Aironet / 2.6.22-14
<newsense07> and now ?
<contrast83> newsense07: not sure, it just worked out of the box. like i said, the card is working fine now. it's just that knetworkmanager isn't.
<contrast83> madwifi modules if it worked ootb, right?
<hangthedj> there are alternatives to knetworkmanager, like kwlan, which is pretty nice, and wireless assistant
<hangthedj> i like kwlan
<contrast83> i'll check that out, thanks a lot. been wondering whether there was a good alternative for a while now, just been too lazy to look.
<hangthedj> if your running gutsy, its in the repositories.
<contrast83> are there any network manager frontends that would be good for war driving? i.e., it automatically tries to connect to the strongest unencrypted signal?
<hangthedj> in universe
* akrill hates knetworkmanager
<newsense07> contrast83: airsnort or kizmit maybe
<contrast83> newsense07: thanks
<newsense07> contrast83: err kismit might be the right spelling for that app
<hangthedj> i don't think airsnort or kizmit are very automatic
<newsense07> hangthedj: from what i remember airsnort is
<akrill> kismet
<akrill> its kismet
<newsense07> hangthedj: been a while since i needed to test the strength of my hex key
<newsense07> akrill: thanks, been a while since ive used "those sort" of apps
<akrill> no prob
* contrast83 is liking kwlan so far :-)
<hangthedj> airsnort cracks stuff, but you need other programs to connect after you crack them
<akrill> i want to know when a new KisMac is coming out.
<newsense07> contrast83: never tried it, if knetworkmanager ever disappears ill give it a try
<hangthedj> kwlan constantly monitors your connects, where knetworkmanager tries a couple times and stops.
<contrast83> it lets you set it to run a script upon connecting to certain networks, and since i'm still doing "sudo mount <nfs-share> /mount/point" for networking, that'll make things easier
<contrast83> hangthedj: from my first impression, you have to tell it that it's ok to connect to an unfamiliar network. am i wrong?
<newsense07> contrast83: why not a script to mount your nfs sharres too ?
<akrill> ummm how do i get knetworkmanager back working after installing kwlan
<contrast83> newsense07: i have one, actually. i just mean it'll be nice to have it automated. :-)
<hangthedj> contrast83, not sure, there might be a config option for that.  i only use it when knetworkmanager is being dumb.
<contrast83> oh ok
<CH1P> My ethernet card is not getting detected and i am new to kubuntu please help, the forums do not contain the solution
<hangthedj> which is only when i'm at a random coffee shop, which is not often
<newsense07> contrast83: i hear ya man, i myself had to put together a couple scripts for various tasks, havent done that since i had my debian box a feqw yrs back
<contrast83> i actually kind of enjoy making scripts.
<newsense07> CH1P: how do you know its not being detected ?
<CH1P> newsense07: i cannot see the wired connection and modconf too cant identify it
<hangthedj> CH1P, what does lspci|grep Ethernet do
<newsense07> hangthedj: ya asked my next ?
<hangthedj> i'll come back later, i gotta sleep
<newsense07> gn man
<CH1P> hangthedj: i am on windows right now
<X314Z159> Blasphermy!
<akrill> seriously, how do i re-enable networkmanager
<newsense07> CH1P: can ya remove any ms brand os'es and call me in the morning
<newsense07> jk
<contrast83> akrill: i'm trying to figure that out atm too
<akrill> i made the mistake of trying kwlan
<akrill> which sucks.
<akrill> and now i cant get networkmanager back
<newsense07> sudo dpkg--reconfigure knetwork-manager ?
<akrill> mmm ponderous. will do that after this restart
<newsense07> probobly the easiest way i would think
<akrill> oh, and how do i get kubuntu to load ndiswrapper at startup? its been a loooong time since i played with that stuff
<CH1P> "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<contrast83> ohh, actually, kwlan conflicts with knetworkmanager. just noticed that.
<newsense07> ndiswrapper blows
<akrill> contrast83: apt-get remove kwlan
<akrill> contrast83: apt-get install knetworkmanager
<X314Z159> newsense07: you want to know what blows? trying to install Ubuntu on your laptop and the processor burns up.
<akrill> i just realized that too
<akrill> X314Z159: ?!
<newsense07> X314Z159: yeah that takes the cake
<X314Z159> apparently ubuntu had some problem with my special model of laptop, the processor overheats. thats what i found out.. afterwards..
<newsense07> X314Z159: dont feel bad, ive been without a computer/internet for 3 yrs since my 2800 dollar laptop was stolen
<X314Z159> ouch.
<newsense07> X314Z159: not a sager is it, i had one and it was nicknamed "the toaster"
<X314Z159> newsense07: I have so many spares so It doesnt matter.. but I had only one laptop ><
<X314Z159> the toster \o/
<newsense07> X314Z159: can ya send me a box, ill pay s+h
<picca> does kubuntu desktop contain the full openldap, but just not configured to startup as a daemon?
<X314Z159> newsense07: hehe. but its expensive to send stuff ><
<newsense07> X314Z159: send me a core2 duo and ill pay the s+h lmao
<newsense07> X314Z159: box i got now is a p42.6ht i got out the trash
<X314Z159> newsense07: haha. I dont have any duo cores.. well.. I have 2 but my brother has em
<newsense07> X314Z159: im very poor
<newsense07> X314Z159: im using a neighbors wifi connect
<X314Z159> newsense07: I
<X314Z159> I'm poor to, I just have allot of computers
<X314Z159> too*
<newsense07> X314Z159: im just playing with ya except the part about my trash pc an being poor and hungry
<newsense07> X314Z159: send me a box and write it off at tax season ?
<X314Z159> hehe, well, I live on noodles. 50p for 2pounds.
<X314Z159> newsense07: what is this tax you speak of? :P ;)
<newsense07> X314Z159: we are alike than except you have more computers, lol
<newsense07> X314Z159: taxes
<newsense07> X314Z159: if theres no taxes where you are why dont you just setup a box for me and ill move in
<picca> does kubuntu desktop come with mysql on the cd
<newsense07> !packages   mysql
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> anyone from poland?
<newsense07> wassup
<X314Z159> newsense07: hehe. we have a ton of taxes.. paying is something else
<newsense07> MementoMori: im polish
<stdin> picca: no
<X314Z159> MementoMori: #kubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<picca> stdin: just the common mysql libs?
<MementoMori> newsense07: can you translate a very little text for me?
<newsense07> sure
<MementoMori> odpalenie jadra z flaga NOAPIC/NOACPI/ACPI=NO (niepotrzebne skreslic,
<MementoMori> nigdy nie pamietam jak to idzie) moze cos pomoze
<stdin> picca: no, only the server version has mysql on it
<picca> okay thanks stdin
<MementoMori> newsense07: ?
<the-erm> Did you try sudo apt-get install <package> ?
<newsense07> MementoMori: i dont read polish as well as my brother, i never been to poland(grew up in us) but he says its saying that acpi neverbasically
<newsense07> MementoMori: let me see if my sister is up i trust her more
<MementoMori> lol
<MementoMori> :)
<MementoMori> thank you
<newsense07> MementoMori: hes not a computer guy so he didnt understand half of it
<MementoMori> dont worry newsense07
<newsense07> MementoMori: im guessing acpi is disabled
<MementoMori> thank you anyway
<newsense07> MementoMori: sorry, i speak it from what i learneed from my grandma, but not as good as i thought
<MementoMori> I'd like to know if I've to set all the three parameters or try one of them until I find the right one
<stdin> it probably means "Try booting with the flags NOAPIC/NOACPI/ACPI=NO" so  you need to add "noapic noacpi acpi=no" to the boot line
<MementoMori> stdin: I will try this way
<MementoMori> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a compaq 6720s
<newsense07> MementoMori: you just made me realize that i cant read polish very well, how do you spell hot in polish (coronzso?)
<MementoMori> gutsy have lan problems, feisty had video problems too
<the-erm> is gusty out, or is it still beta?
<MementoMori> is a rc
<stdin> MementoMori: on my HP I have to use "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" to boot
<MementoMori> nolapic?
<MementoMori> the formers didnt work
<MementoMori> lets try the latters
<stdin> lapic is the Intel version of apic
<MementoMori> I just read it is "local apic"
<MementoMori> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt#1151
<stdin> well it is, but it's intel's standard
<cosmo_> I am trying to get my xorg configured on gutsy, but I cant get the ubuntu forums to load to find instructions, I have 2 monitors, the primary is a acer al2016w lcd and the secondary is a optiquest q71 crt, I am trying to get it set up in twinview can anyone help?
<stdin> gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<cosmo_> k thanks
<newsense07> stdin: if ya know offhand, when will gutsy be released ?
<stdin> 18th
<newsense07> stdin: if anyone in here i knew you would, thanks
<the-erm> Slow downloads that day.
<stdin> :)
<MementoMori> the-erm: if you use torrents you'll have full speed
<X314Z159> torrents \o/
<newsense07> stdin: im running gutsy, everything should be normal when its officially released besides slow updates right /
<the-erm> MementoMori: did you install from scratch last time there was an upgrade?
<stdin> newsense07: yep, just keep updating as normal and you'll get final
<newsense07> stdin: i mean as far as my sources.list, shouldnt have to change it right
<stdin> newsense07: yeah, same sources
<the-erm> adept_manager did a pretty good job last time when I upgraded to feisty last time.
<the-erm> That's one think I love about this distro.  You don't have to reinstall from scratch every time there's a release.
<the-erm> s/think/thing
<Angel_Pri> http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-Angel_Pri:#kubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <Angel_Pri!i=eqnen@modemcable209.43-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #kubuntu
<MementoMori_> ;)
<MementoMori_> the-erm: I dont like upgrades
<MementoMori_> I always install from scratch
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<spawn57> would any of you recommend an hp all in one to use with linux?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable209.43-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<MementoMori_> stdin: it works well now!
<kaminix> htop says the kernels eating my CPU. Any reason why this would happend?
<Jucato> stdin: wow you're fast
<newsense07> stdin is the go to guy
<Jucato> yes. I realize that
<Jucato> finally I can resign ;)
<the-erm> kaminix: I had a similar issue it was a usb issue.
<newsense07> lmao, youre the go to guy too
<the-erm> I was transferring data to an mp3 player.
* newsense07 is low on the totem pole
<the-erm> Nothing showed up on htop.  I removed the mp3 player, and all was ok.
<kaminix> Oh... I'm having like 30 torrents linked to two USB-drives. :p
<kaminix> Need the USB-drives though. Tricky...
<Hamra> is there a way of repairing or rescuing a system, im currently running from the boot CD
<MementoMori_> Hamra: it depends from your problem
<the-erm> Hamra: Depends how bad you messed it up.
<the-erm> Did you delete /boot ?
<MementoMori_> Hamra: normally you should (quite often) save all your data
<gemidjy> in kubuntu gutsy when multimedia key is pressed (say: volume up/down) a nice progressbar appears which overrides the default (and ugly) kde progressbar...is there patch for KDE somewhere?
<newsense07> gemidjy: i thought feistys was nice
<stdin> better ask in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel about hat
<stdin> s/hat/that
<gemidjy> stdin: ok, 10x
<the-erm> I'm not 100% sure but maybe you could use osdcat and write a script that does it ... It's been soo long.
<X314Z159> well.. thats interesting.. when i "mute" the music keeps on playing in my speakers... but it still says "mute on" in the middle of the screen
<the-erm> X314Z159: I think you need to change it in kmix
<X314Z159> the-erm: probably.. but its still a bit silly :P
<naught101> X314Z159: change the master in kmix to PCM or something
<dromer> hi all, I'm having a weird thing here: I have 2 hd's one with all system-files, /home and another large partition. the other is just fillpd with movies. now I wanted to remove the 2nd hd and put it in another pc, but when I booted without it I got a root prompt saying I have to install apt o.O   wth is this and how can I boot without this hd
<newsense07> vistakiller: i like the nick, just bought vista so i could play cs source and it blows
<vistakiller> :P
<dromer> newsense07: cs-source plays on XP too doesn't it?:P
<X314Z159> dromer: it does
<the-erm> It's a good think I don't play games.
* dromer neither
<dromer> so, anyone on my hd issue? :(
<newsense07> dromer: yeah but i never payed for an os and figured id get the latest
<Hamra> lucky you, the only thing that keeps me from removing XP, is that im a game addict
* newsense07 hopes his vista key works with xp cause i cant return it
<X314Z159> newsense07: its ms we are talking about here. do you really think its going to work with xp?
<newsense07> X314Z159: trying not to go too far offtopic but i hope the key will work with the older os
<Hamra> i live in lebanon, i got xp for 2$, and have an xp keygen :P, let MS die
<X314Z159> newsense07: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<newsense07> Hamra: sounds illegalo
<newsense07> X314Z159: i know the channel, why i said i was going to go too far offtopic
<Hamra> ok, sorry
<X314Z159> newsense07:  :P
<stdin> fyi: discussion of and illegal activity is not welcome in -offtopic either
<newsense07> s/was/wasnt
<newsense07> X314Z159: my badd
<X314Z159> stdin: I think -offtopic counts as a ubuntu channel, so the message kinda said that
<stdin> some people don't get it, so I say it explicitly
<X314Z159> stdin: true (:
<newsense07> i apologize to the channel as i kinda started it sorry
<newsense07> is wine the best choice for running ms apps ?
<stdin> other than a VM, yeah
<X314Z159> my printer programs would not work with wine, made me frustrated.. they had some installthing error
<cosmo_> is anyone else getting a slow response from the ubuntu forums and help.ubuntu.com?
<newsense07> stdin: whats the other popular wm environment ?
<stdin> you mean vm?
<newsense07> r/wm/win
<newsense07> or emulator, if thats whats its called
<stdin> wine is an application compatibility layer, not an emulator
<stdin> other than wine, you can install VMWare, VirtualBox or Qemu and start windows in that
<the-erm> I wonder if it works with viruses
<newsense07> the-erm: i hope so i never had one
<the-erm> I use wine for 1 thing, and that's flash.
<newsense07> the-erm: when i did tech support for bfg sasser got aroung the wifi netowrk and i was the only one to get the hex key cause i didnt run an ms brand os :)
<the-erm> I think it's easy enough to delete the reg files, and reinstall it.  Haven't tried it yet.
<stdin> you use wine for flash?
<newsense07> the-erm: they have flash for linux
<the-erm> They do?
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<newsense07> the-erm: yes
<nobbi> moin moin ihr lieben
<the-erm> no not the flash player.  The flash composer.
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<newsense07> the-erm: might have to use wine for that, not aware of a composer for the best os in the universe(besides unix)
<the-erm> My point is ... that's all I use it for.
<X314Z159> heh, it always gets me when it says removing wine. :P I'm trying to install VM instead and installing my printersoftware with that
<wolfger> morning, all.
<wolfger> Anybody else having problems with launchpad this morning?
<wolfger> I've been trying to get to various pages on it for about an hour
<nobbi> somebody han help me to install a very small linux on a 1,2 GB harddrive?
<stdin> wolfger: #launchpad is the place to report that :)
<nacholibre> hi folks
<wolfger> stdin: thx
<newsense07> stdin: thanks again, got wine installed and it works pretty good
<jussi01> wolfger: its been slow all morning
<newsense07> kde4 not going to be in gutsy on the 18'th is it ?
<jussi01> newsense07: no
<emilsedgh> newsense07: not even gutsy+1
<newsense07> jussi01: sorry probobly a dumb?
<jussi01> newsense07: since its only beta 2....
<newsense07> jussi01: compiz-fusion ?
<jussi01> newsense07: see the link in /topic
<jussi01> newsense07: yes
<newsense07> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<flavia> hi, any reason why the ubuntu servers are down? can anybody give me a mirror for kubuntu gutsy rc (I suppose it's out)
<Daisuke_Ido> for any and *all* things gutsy, go to #ubuntu+1
<Hamra> how do i start rescue mode when booting?
<ksivaji> Hamra press escape at start up you will see rescue mode
<Ash-Fox> Does anybody know how to get XFS to write changes immediately on a specific directory or a mount option that will make it do so? I've looked in the mount manual and I don't see it. Nor can I find it on google.
<TimS> Jucato: If I have 2 Hard drives, one blank and one with Linux on, can I install windows on the other and have them Dual Boot?
<TimS> 1 hard drive is SATA the other is IDE if that makes any difference
<dromer> hmm, I want to add another IDE disk as storage to my current system, but when I boot with the extra hd in it the bootsequence stops right before the login-prompt and I get into tty1 where I get al kinds of errors if I try to type anything
<giorgo1> hi guys. One question. Has somthing be changed for an nfs moutning? I canot establish a nfs conection anymore with kubuntu 7.10?
<abs0lutek0ld> has anyone here done a sucessfull ftir display on kubuntu
<rabx> is it my setup perhaps ? - in Firefox (ubuntu) whilst viewing a u-tube clip, I cannot full screen the clip as I can in ff on my win box
<ajsc> hola a todo el mundo, alguien puede leerme??????
<pointwood> shouldn't the new X.org that's included in 7.10 feature hotplugging? == if I connect to my HDTV, it should be detected?
<abs0lutek0ld> should being the key word.  computers should do many things.  this however is not the case when seen in the light of the real world
<martin_> I suppose this "hotplugging"-feature only applies to input devices (mice and keyboards)
<pointwood> oh
<pointwood> alright
<tsdgeos> there is a new xrandr that allows monitor hotplugging
<tsdgeos> but afair that's on X.org 7.3 that is not shipped in ubuntu
<tony_> Does anyone know how to fix the "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" error?
<pointwood> I thought gutsy would ship with x.org 7.3
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> 7.2
<pointwood> ok
<pointwood> tsdgeos: wasn't it the plan at some point to use 7.3?
<tsdgeos> no idea, but i'm using gutsy and i can tell you i have 7.2 here :D
<pointwood> hehe
<TimS> !ut2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut2004 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> :o
<pointwood> I'm going to try to upgrade to gutsy when my backup of my home dir finishes
<pointwood> and when that fails I'm going to do a clean install :p
<sayers> How would I convert a .avi to play on older dvd players
<dbglt> is there any compiz type stuff in the kde upgrade to gusty?
<tsdgeos> i think not
<tsdgeos> not sure
<polopolo> Is compiz fusion standard vaalible in kubuntu?
<OiPenguin> I'm a new k/ubuntu user exploring the various desktops. I've installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 7.10 beta. After removing Kubuntu (with sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop if i remember correctly) the update manager now suggest 80 updates which are all KDE-applications. How do I exclude KDE-applications from the update manager?
<emilsedgh> OiPenguin: you want to remove all kde applications?
<OiPenguin> Yes. I believe I just did that with the above command?
<emilsedgh> OiPenguin: no, you should remove kdelibs4c2a package to remove all kde applications i think
<OiPenguin> Thanks. I'm searching in synaptic now.
<xenol> is there any way i can make my windows transparent as my taskbar?
<emilsedgh> xenol: you should enable compositing, best way currently is to install compiz
<xenol> emilsedgh: no other option?
<emilsedgh> xenol: there is another option, enable compositing, then go to kwin (default window manager for kde/kubuntu) options and turn on special effects
<xenol> emilsedgh:  that option is too sluggish for my ati
<emilsedgh> xenol: Window ransparency 'Needs' compositing
<xenol> emilsedgh: i will stack to beryl then i guess
<emilsedgh> xenol: and the taskbar's transparency is not real transparency, thats just like a dirtyu hack
<TimS> emilsedgh: If I have a windows partition or windows on a seperate hard disk, is it possible to run this through Virtual Box?
<TimS> Or another emulation program
<hasse> how to get rid of this error http://pastebin.com/m1013d81f
<TimS> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<TimS> hasse: Try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hasse> still the same if i afterwards try to install another program via apt-get
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> Sounds like your missing a system file
<hasse> ohhh sh*t
<TimS> hasse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195&page=41
<TimS> What?
<hasse> ohh sh*t to that im missing a system file
<TimS> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic
<hasse> i just brought a lenovo t61p, and im trying to get the sound to work, thats where it suddenly happend
<TimS> Try: sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic
<hasse> i cant install anything
<hasse> because of the error
<TimS>  sudo aptitude purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic
<TimS> That was reccomended
<hasse> dosent have aptitude installed
<TimS> o.o
<TimS> What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<hasse> kubuntu 7.10
<TimS> It would appear to be a known bug
<TimS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/138552
<TimS> On the bottom post there is a fix for it
<TimS> If your feeling brave :P
<TimS> Nah, that should work
<hasse> that worked, thanks, now i just want to get my soundcard to work..*grr*
<hasse>  :)
<hasse> anyone have a solution to how to get the soundcard in a t61p lenovo to play
<hasse> have tried almost every guide
<rogers> ..
<sbucatino> hi! i would like lauch a program at the start ( terminal xsetwacom set etc etc ) how i can do ?
<emilsedgh_> !autostart | sbucatino
<ubotu> sbucatino: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<rogers> Can anyone help a linux newb with a codec issue? It's supposedly simple but guides I found are unclear to me.
<sbucatino> ubotu: ok i will try thanks a lot
<TimS> emilsedgh_:  If I have a windows partition or windows on a seperate hard disk, is it possible to run this through Virtual Box?
<TimS> xD @  ubotu: ok i will try thanks a lot
<sebi_> how can i play shockwave files in the internet?
<emilsedgh_> TimS: dunno :(
<sebi_> can anybody send me n link?
<hasse> i can see the volume bar , but if i try to play music from xmms, i get this error : "please check that no other program is blocking the soundcard"
<TimS> Oki
<emilsedgh_> TimS: ubotu is a Bot
<TimS> I know :P
<emilsedgh_> :D
<pag> !shockwave | sebi_
<ubotu> sebi_: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<sebi_> cool thanx gonne check ist out
<TimS> I diddnt know shockwave was still in use
<rogers> How can I install Amarok MP3 support when Amarok always freezes when I try?
<emilsedgh_> rogers: install libxine-extracodecs from adept
<TimS> !mp3 | rogers
<ubotu> rogers: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rogers> thanks
<rogers> now I just have to work on some new player firmware so I can play OGG/FLAC
<hasse> when trying to play music , what does "device is busy" means ?
<TimS> That something else is usinging the music device
<mrksbrd> hasse, something is running in the background that u can't see
<TimS> It sometimes happens to me when I play a game and am listening to music
<TimS> And it mentions Kio
<mrksbrd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16709.html
<hasse> how to solve the problem ?
<TimS> Ctrl - Esc and look for a program that might be running using music, for example totem or amarok and kill it.
<TimS> Be carefull what you kill
<TimS> You dont want to break anything
<hasse> i have to say that i have a lenovo t61p, and kubuntu 7.10, and theres a lot of issues with that setup
<hasse> nothing looks like it could make any problems
<TimS> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<shadowhywind> so heres a question for you guys this morning. Has there been any major issues updating from feisty to the gusty RC?
<mrksbrd> hasse, u shouldn't have any problems w/running on that pc
<TimS> shadowhywind: I have heard of a few
<shadowhywind> TimS oh? *take out the swap issues that seam to happen on ever update* like what?
<mrksbrd> unless the install went haywire, i've found that sometimes you may have to run the install process several x's
<hasse> have to say that it's a 7.04 upgrade to 7.10
<mrksbrd> to get the perfect one
<TimS> I have seen a few been told to ask in -dev
<mrksbrd> shadow i'm running gutsy & haven't seen any issues yet
<shadowhywind> oh k *maybe i will just wait the week tiill it gets released, hehe
<redo86> hello
<hasse> i cant get 7.10 to install from scratch, no gui shows up, neither in safe graphics
<hasse> so installs 7.04 and upgrade to 7.10 afterwards, could that be the problem
<TimS> What graphics drivers are you using hasse
<hasse> TimS, when installing from the live cd ?
<TimS> Yeah
<TimS> Are you on nv or vesa?
<hasse> thinks it vesa.
<hasse> cant change that on install ?
<TimS> If you boot into a terminal
<hasse> should it be vesa if i boot the livecd into a terminal
<TimS> You can dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TimS> Oh you cant get any graphics on the live cd
<TimS> thats weird
<fred__> hello.
<ekrengel> yeh im afraid to upgrade to hoary, my ati card will probably go haywire
<hasse> when booting on safe graphics, it shows the desktop for 5 secs, and return to bootup screen
<fred__> this is my first install of kubuntu. I'd like to know : how to access to root commands ?
<hasse> and the xorg.log file, says somethink like, DMI not supported for card
<nosrednaekim> !sudo | fred__
<ubotu> fred__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hasse> fred__, sudo file
<TimS> fred__: Sudo command
<ekrengel> will my xorg.conf change when i upgrade to hoary???
<TimS> To hoary??? What are you running at the moment?
<nosrednaekim> upgrade to HOARY?
<TimS> Brezy?
<TimS> Wait that doesnt even work
<ekrengel> oops
<fred__> ok. but the system didn't asked me to configure a root pass. is it "root" ?
<ekrengel> i mean Gutsy
<TimS> Feisty surely
<ekrengel> my bad
<ekrengel> im on fiesty
<TimS> Ah, no it shouldnt
<TimS> fred__: Its the same as your password
<ekrengel> ok
<ekrengel> i have it backed up
<hasse> i could try to boot the livecd, and check the graphic driver and try vesa if nv, and vice versa
<mrksbrd> fred, when u installed the system, it asked for a password, use that
<TimS> Not that I am aweare of anyway
<ekrengel> but...it took forever to get it working right with my card
<fred__> TimS: & mrksbrd : ok thanks
<TimS> If its backed up you should be fine
<TimS> hasse:
<TimS> Go for it
<hasse> catch you later ...
<hasse> the  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TimS> :D
<hasse> what does that do ?
<TimS> Oh it reconfigures your xorg file
<TimS> So you can choose the drivers you use
<mrksbrd> the example to get software is sudo apt-get install <file>
<hasse> the -phigh ?
<TimS> Erm, not sure, but you need it :P
<ekrengel> how about vmware?  any issues with that when upgrading?
<hasse> hhe okay, ill try, catch you later on .. i hope :)
<TimS> Its the way it opens it like ls -r
<TimS> Byee  :D
<TimS> ekrengel: Possibly, I am not really sure, best place to ask is #kubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu+1
<ekrengel> i can't join that
<ekrengel> dont have access
<TimS> Oh, doesnt kubuntu have its own one? Silly
<e42> hi guys
<e42> i just installed compiz fusion
<TimS> Congradulations
<TimS> Welcome to pain
<e42> then i type compiz --replace ccp
<nosrednaekim> e42: good job....
<e42> and thats what i get
<TimS> You dont need ccp
<e42> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<e42> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<TimS> I never did anyway
<e42> ;/
<TimS> Have you got nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<nosrednaekim> do you put in ccp? I don't do that.
<TimS> Or your graphics card drivers
<e42> TimS, i got ati mobility 9700
<e42> TimS, jest they are instaled
<TimS> Hmm
<ardchoille> Kommander is pretty nice. I've been writing a few kommander scripts from the basg scripts I have written. It's nice to have a small gui for some things.
<TimS> !kommander
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kommander - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> Never heard of it XD
<e42> TimS, thats what i get after fglrxinfo in my console
<e42> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<e42> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<e42> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600
<e42> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<e42> the joke is
<e42> i got 9700
<e42> not 9600
<e42> -.-
<nosrednaekim> e42: that doesn't matter.
<ardchoille> TimS: It's in the repos:  apt-cache search kommander
<nosrednaekim> e42: you need XGL
<ardchoille> !info kommander
<ubotu> kommander: visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<fred__> sudo chown fred /zzzz/xxx/yyyy/ >>> (how to make it recursive) ?
<e42> nosrednaekim, how to do it ;/ ?
<nosrednaekim> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> fred__: chown -R
<nosrednaekim> fred__: -R
<fred__> ok ardchoille
<ardchoille> fred__: Same option for chmod
<e42> ok
<fred__> thanks
<e42> thx
<mrksbrd> TimS, is there an easy way to create an icon & assign it to my external usbhdd?  When I plug it in it will open the drive, but doesn't assign an icon along with it
<TimS> I never managed to figure that out. It wont let me change any of mine
<fred__> no, harder : the directory /yyy is my old desktop (from mandriva) how to make it my new desktop (on kubuntu) ?
<TimS> My phone, for example, only displays the ipod icon and wont let me change it
<fred__> now, harder : the directory /yyy is my old desktop (from mandriva) how to make it my new desktop (on kubuntu) ?
<Bauldrick> gutsy channel?
<fred__> (I forgot the "w")
<ardchoille> Bauldrick: #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu+1 Bauldrick
<mrksbrd> hmmmmm
<Bauldrick> ta
<fred__> none has an idea ?
<mrksbrd> TimS, u running kubuntu?
<TimS> Yeah
<TimS> 7.04
<mrksbrd> k goto the icon u wanna change......right click......properties.......
<mrksbrd> then u should see the icon that is assigned....click on that & you should be ale to go thru the menu & pick an icon u want
<fred__> think I've found my answer ... let's see that with a reboot :)
<TimS> Doesnt work for me mrksbrd
* mrksbrd smells a bug
<nosrednaekim> fred__: you mean that was your old home dir?
<nosrednaekim> TimS: I think you have to change the icon association for the mimetype....
<nosrednaekim> IDK how to do that though
<mrksbrd> anyone out there tried Linspire?
* nosrednaekim wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft pole
<mrksbrd> lol why?
<TimS> Novell are being sued?
<TheDude> why isnt pidgin in the repo?
<TimS> getdeb has it
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: cause they struck a deal with M$
<Jucato> TheDude: it's in the gutsy repo
<TimS> Its in http://www.ansemreport.com/pidgin/repo feisty feisty-backports
<TheDude> got ya
<TheDude> but why?
<TimS> deb http://www.ansemreport.com/pidgin/repo feisty feisty-backports
<TheDude> are they movin everything over to gusty?
<TimS> deb-src http://www.ansemreport.com/pidgin/repo feisty feisty-backports
<mrksbrd> oh really??????????.....for the proprietary stuff???
<TimS> Thats a pidgin reppo
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> TheDude: gutsy is the current development version to be released in about 5 days
<TheDude> Jucato: I am aware
<Jucato> it has the (almost) lastest packages. hence pidgin is there
<TheDude> Jucato: ok, thanks for the info bro
<TheDude> Jucato: what I needed to know
<Jucato> TheDude: you can use the repository TimS gave, but please do take note that it's a 3rd party repo
<Jucato> we can't/don't fully support it if it breaks or breaks something...
<Hamra> this morning when i started the computer, kde didnt start, so i typed  kdm, it said that it isnt installed and i should apt-get it, kde is running, but the taskbar at the bottom is not working, and the whole screen looks weird  and different, will kubuntu-default-settings do the trick?
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: make sure you install gaim first though... so that you have all the dependencies
<nosrednaekim> Hamra: did you install kde4?
<TheDude> nosrednaekim: does apt not check all depends?
<Jucato> it does
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: ah.. right... adding a repository... never mind
<TheDude> nice thinkg about it not being an RPM ;)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<kilrae> is it inadvisable to connect directly to the internet with a default kubuntu desktop install?
<Jucato> kilrae: hm?
<kilrae> as far as i can tell, there are no servers running and no open ports
<ardchoille> kilrae: No, in fact kubuntu is one of the mosre secure distros due to not having any ports open or world-facing services installed by default.
<Jucato> TheDude: yum, libzypp, drakconf, and apt-rpm do dependency resolution, just as apt does. rpm (the program) doesn't, but so does dpkg
<kilrae> alright, it's been years since i've not had a hardware firewall and apparently i've grown paranoid
<Jucato> kilrae: it's quite safe. if you are still worried, you can use a firewall
<Jucato> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<TheDude> where is the k managment utils on kbuntu
<ardchoille> TheDude: kcontrol
<Jucato> System Settings
* Jucato glances at ardchoille
<ardchoille> ?
<Jucato> nvm
<kilrae> kcontrol isn't as pretty :P
<ardchoille> I don't even consider System Settings an app, it's a poor rip off of kcontrol.
<Jucato> tough luck, it's the default in KDE 4.0 :)
<ardchoille> I mean kcontrol did the job. Why did someone go an reinvent the wheel?
<Jucato> but he did ask "for kubuntu"
<ardchoille> ok
<TheDude> how the hell do I add http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/  to the repo? what do I need after it?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: because system settings has more otptions
<Jucato> why does anyone reinvent the wheel? is there a rule that says no one can't try to make something different?
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: ss has more options that kcontrol? Is there something in ss that isn't in kcontrol?
<nosrednaekim> I always like to say that Harvey Firestone reinvented the wheel..
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: lol
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: restrcicted-manager? disk and fielsystems?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: um.. those aren't part of system settings
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: they are in it ;)
<Jucato> and can be used inside kcontrol as well
<Jucato> they are kcm's (kcontrol modules)
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<nosrednaekim> so its just the interface.
<Jucato> they can be used by any "shell" that embeds kcm's
<Jucato> and kcontrol and system settings are just shells
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: disks and filesystems is in kcontrol
* nosrednaekim never looked ;)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, that explains the use of kcmshell privacy
<Jucato> I can understand people not liking system settings because it's broken or ugly or whatever... can't understand the reasoning of "reinvented the wheel"
<Jucato> if nobody "reinvented the wheel", there'd be no room for innovation or change
<Jucato> !offtopic | Jucato
<nosrednaekim> lol
<ardchoille> Well, kcontrol has everything.. seems like ss has the same stuff
<ardchoille> oh well
<Jucato> system settings *can* have everything
<Jucato> it was just decided early on not to overload system settings w/ duplicate settings
<Jucato> and they *do* have the same stuff
<ardchoille> Wait, dolphin and system settings are default in kde4? I thought only gnome got worse with each release.
<ardchoille> I'll shutup now
<Jucato> yes please
<ardchoille> :)
<alkad_mzu> hello all, just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: i dont like dolphin as defalt fm too, but no, i dont think it makes kde worse
<TheDude> lmao now adept is all fucked
<TheDude> I cant getg anything
<pag> !language | TheDude
<ubotu> TheDude: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> (it doesn't matter. any change/new app = "reinventing the wheel" or "imitating Vista" today)
<Jucato> bah I better quit it
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<TheDude> the apt database cannot be opened
<waylandbill> Jucato: imitating is okay. open source doesn't mean it has to be necessarily unique
<nosrednaekim> TheDude:  see above ^^
<TheDude> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<TheDude> stilll broke
<TheDude> what a joke
<waylandbill> TheDude: in a terminal, what does apt-get installing the package you want output?
<Hamra> how do i restart kde? is it possible to close kde and not the whole system?
<ardchoille> Hamra: yes, log out
<TheDude> E: Type 'http://ubuntu.org.ua/getdeb/deb' is not known on line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> TheDude: sourceline has to start with deb in this case I assume
<waylandbill> TheDude: comment that line out of that file (or fix it) and then apt-get update and then all should be fine.
<ardchoille> TheDude: I think you're missing a space there: deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<lontra> anyone know where the mathematical sign 'does not equal' is in koffice?
<lontra> er ... kword
<TheDude> ok
<TheDude> it added a brunch of stuff to my sources.list
<BigDaddy> hey all, is there a way to load Kontact (or Kmail in paticular) into a "safemode"? It crashed on me and now I cannot restart it because it keeps crashing
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: can't restart KDE?
<BigDaddy> no, I cannot restart Kontact
<BigDaddy> As soon as I try to load it, it just crashes
<TheDude> whats a BREAK: install?
<BigDaddy> here is the report: http://pastebin.com/d3cb41356
<TheDude> BREAK (install)
<eduborgess> alguem fala portuques poraki?
<nosrednaekim> TheDude: it means it will remove a critical package
<BigDaddy> What I was doing at the time of the crash was adding a button to the Main toolbar. Now I cannot restart the application
<bosko_> Hola gente, esto funciona?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: ah...try erasing the .kde/cache/kontactrc
<BigDaddy> OK.
<nosrednaekim> umm .kde/config/kontactrc
<BigDaddy> Wait, will that erase my emails?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: no... that file is in .kde/share/kontact
<s4xxon> i tried to make a fsck -A , but it was telling me that my '/' partition is mounted and it could damage it while checking for errors, how can i do a check disk on my linux partition ? or at the next reboot
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: should that be cache-"computername"?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: no.. sorry, I meant "config"
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: umm lol...".kde/share/config
<BigDaddy> hmmm... I don't have a config
<BigDaddy> ohh...I'll lokk there
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: Sweet, that did it. Now why did that fix it? Do you know?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: thats the file that holds the configuration for the user interface
<fred__> hello. where may I find the config files of kopete ?
<ardchoille> fred__: ~/.kde/config/kopet*  ?
<pag> fred__, ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<ardchoille> fred__: ~/.kde/apps/kopet*  ?
<nosrednaekim> fred__: .kde/share/config or .kde/share/apps/kopete
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: What is really odd about this is that the changes I made are still there. That make no sense. I would have guessed that it would have defaulted
<fred__> thank
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: weird :)
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: Well anyways, thanks for that help.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... NP
<BigDaddy> Does anyone here have their /home folder as a seperate partition?
<fred__> BigDaddy: I do
<BigDaddy> fred__: How do you know what size to make it?
<fred__> BigDaddy: I did the biggest for me and a little small for the others ;)
<BigDaddy> fred__: I am still new to Linux (about a month and a half) so I am still learning the file structure. Is the /home folders where all the apps config's are stored as well?
<BigDaddy> So I will have the configs, but not the apps whenever I do an upgrade or reinstal
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: your configs... yes... they are all in "."folders.
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: if you keep your home DIR yes,
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: yeah.. I have my home on a different partition too... much much safer
<dhq_> has anyone got vmware to work with gutsy
<BigDaddy> So generally speaking, should the home folder be the biggest partition?
<claudio> ciao
<BigDaddy> I currently have the /home set up as /home/wife ... /home/me /home/shared
<BigDaddy> In that shared home there is all our music and pictures and so on. Should I have that stuff somewhere else?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: no... thats the right place for it
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy:  and yes, it should be the largest partition for the average user's dektop (servers are different)
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: the install partition need not be over 10 gigs
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: that's exactly what I wanted to know
<nosrednaekim> dhq_: #ubuntu+1
<BigDaddy> hmmm, what about games? They can get pretty big too. What if I wanted to play CnC? I think it's install is like 4GB. Where would it's install go? System or Home?
<nosrednaekim> hmm true... it  would go into /usr probably.
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: although there is a way to install it on your home DIR.
<fred__> mfff ... tryed to recover my kopete contact list and users (from mandriva) ... seems I failed. may someone help ? thanks
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: if its a wine game, it will be in your home DIR
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: you are a fountain of useful information
<nosrednaekim> lol...
<nosrednaekim> fred__: did you just copy over your whole home directory?
<fred__> nosrednaekim: yes I did
<BigDaddy> brbr... kid needs help
<nosrednaekim> fred__: and it didn't automatically import them?
<fred__> nosrednaekim: seems not. kopete asks username and the whole informations
<picca> does kubuntu desktop come with the full openldap installed but just no daemon to start the server?
<nosrednaekim> fred__: huh.... are all your other configs working? like bookmarks?
<fred__> nosrednaekim: didn't tryed yet ...
<fred__> may I change userinfo of the dirs ?
<nosrednaekim> try it
<nosrednaekim> change the what?
<fred__> nosrednaekim: I had a mandriva. I installed kubuntu (first time). My old /home is into /media/hda6 ... I copy from /media/hda6/.kde/share/apps/kopete to /home/.kde/ ...
<fred__> i thought it should work
<nosrednaekim> fred__: was hda6 a separate /home?
<fred__> nosrednaekim: yes (under mdv)
<fred__> nosrednaekim: I wasn't sure how to do so into kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> fred__: you can use that /home for this install too...
<fred__> nosrednaekim: how ? when I tryed, kubuntu told me "going to format /hda6"
<fred__> so I stop
<nosrednaekim> fred__: in the partitioner, you just select that partition, press edit, and set the mount point to /home and set it no to format.
<fred__> nosrednaekim: oook ... Gona re install the whole now ! thanks
<fred__> guys, hope to see you soon (after re install kubuntu in a good way ;) ) ... Pray for France to win at rugby tonight ;)
<picca> does kubuntu desktop come with the full openldap installed but just no daemon to start the server?
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: wait... did I read that right. Your /home can be transfered from distro to distro?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: indeed, and you can have your /home shared BETWEEN distros
<nosrednaekim> which are installed simultaneously
<BigDaddy> wait wait wait.... are you serious???
<nosrednaekim> (but of course not running simultaneously
<BigDaddy> OMG, that is fricken awesome!
<flaccid> well they could run simultaneously yes
<BigDaddy> No wonder linux nerds can try out so many distros
<BigDaddy> flaccid: you talking about virtualization?
<flaccid> yeah
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: oh yeah.. I have 3 distros installed here, and they all look the and act the same cause of my settings :)
<nosrednaekim> are shared.
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: yeah... thats why *WE* can ;)
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: as a long time windows user, I can tell you that is a feature that needs to be told to the masses
<BigDaddy> Nerd=BigDaddy
<Chousuke> most of them won't understand it
<Chousuke> :/
<BigDaddy> I am a proud nerd, I am just not to the Linux Nerd stage.  Yet
<flaccid> the masses don't have a use for it
<BigDaddy> flacc
<BigDaddy> flaccid: YOU DON'T THINK SO?
<BigDaddy> crap, sorry
<Chousuke> flaccid: yes they do
<Chousuke> flaccid: they just don't know it
<BigDaddy> hit caps on accident, did not mean to yell
<flaccid> the masses generally don't even use linux
* Tm_T is not nerd, just talented
<Chousuke> yes, but they would still like a separated Documents and Settigns in windows too
<nosrednaekim> yeah... Linux has some pretty sweet features that we just take for granted :)
<Chousuke> being able to separate /home is a feature in all Unixes and unix-likes. :)
<BigDaddy> flaccid: You know how often Window users reinstall? Having that ability would be awesom
<flaccid> um documents and settings is the equiv of /home ...
<Chousuke> flaccid: yes
<Chousuke> It's not really possible in Windows because windows does some pretty idiotic things
<Chousuke> I *have* done it on windows
<Chousuke> it was painful
<M_A_K> Is there something like Pine for email for feisty?
<Tm_T> !pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chousuke> On unix systems I just mount an empty partition to /home and create my user. done :P
<flaccid> well its been working for years with roaming profiles on dif versions of windows in corporate situations so um yeah...
<Tm_T> wow
<BigDaddy> Windows does do some stupid things, hence tell me what I want. BS
<Chousuke> flaccid: roaming profiles are different.
<M_A_K> Tm_T : i already tried apt-get install pine... Is there another solution?  I want a simple interface.  I have postfix installed, but don't like using "mail"
<BigDaddy> I am still just floored that you can share your /home dir between distro's. I can be a total distro slut if I do that.
<nosrednaekim> M_A_K: mutt?
<Chousuke> flaccid: the thing is, on Linux it's so simple it's practically a side-effect of how certain stuff works :)
<flaccid> well yes they are. but a profile stored on an AD server is the same thing as a local profile in terms of the application data used by programs etc.
<M_A_K> never heard of it, I will have a looksee
<BigDaddy> Can I turn my current /home into a new partition?
<Chousuke> flaccid: there was no need to explicitly design /home to be like that.
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: sure
<flaccid> Chousuke, do you actually have a point
<spiroo> Will Deamon-tools or something like it be developed for Linux/Ubuntu?
<BigDaddy> OMG... the implications are staggering
<flaccid> i understand how it all works Chousuke
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: lol
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: make a new partition, mount it to /something, copy home to it, (delete old contents of /home afterwards), mount new partition on /home
<nosrednaekim> Chousuke: he already has a separate /home
<nosrednaekim> (I think)
<Chousuke> oh, he does? heh
<spiroo> anyone?
<BigDaddy> no, My /home is not on a seperate partition yet.
<Chousuke> spiroo: no daemon tools for Linux
<Chousuke> spiroo: you can mount .iso-images though
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: oh.. ok.
<M_A_K> Cool, mutt will do just fine.
<BigDaddy> Where is a good place for me to research this?
<M_A_K> Thanks
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: you only need to understand how mount points work
<flaccid> google.com
<Chousuke> basically, if you have a partition with the content of /home on it, you can mount said partition on /home, and then your /home will be "separate"
<nosrednaekim> M_A_K: I hear its what Linus Torvalds himslef uses
<spiroo> Chousuke: I know, I wonder if someone will develop some similar application for it.
<M_A_K> Nice...
<Chousuke> spiroo: probably not.
<Chousuke> spiroo: mounting ISOs is enough for most things.
<BigDaddy> what about defining where my /home is?
<spiroo> Not for me unfortunatly
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: /home is /home
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: why would you change it :)
<BigDaddy> hmm, I think I am not saying this right...
<Chousuke> say you have two disks
<Chousuke> A and B
<BigDaddy> yeah
<flaccid> you can symlinke /home if you need to
<Chousuke> it's entirely possible that / uses the entirety of A
<Chousuke> and /home uses all of B
<BigDaddy> oh wow...
<BigDaddy> I could do that easily. 30GB HD for system, 200GB for users
<Chousuke> you can also just make a directory under your home dir, say /home/bdaddy/data and then mount the big B disk under that
<Chousuke> and all the space will be available in /home/bdaddy/data after that
<nosrednaekim> lol... and when you make a user.. you can set his /home to be pretty much anywhere.
<BigDaddy> OK, so the fact that home appears under / in the file manager doesn't meant that it is on the same disk?
<Chousuke> yes
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: not at all.
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: it might even be a network drive
<Chousuke> or an SSH mount if you use sshfs :P
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: run "df" which will show you all your mounted partitions and where they are mounted.
<nosrednaekim> or your google mail account if you use gfs(or whatever its called) ;)
<BigDaddy> Chousuke: a netowork user profile? jesus
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: a simple thing to do
<Chousuke> BigDaddy: but it doesn't have to be /home. it can be anything
<BigDaddy> Chousuke: I just can't believe the flexibility
<BigDaddy> I am looking at my mount points
<flaccid> all this comes from unix :)
<Chaos_King> I just installed kubuntu a few days ago, right now i wanna do something as root (SU) but I don't have a password which works
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nosrednaekim> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Chaos_King> nice
<nosrednaekim> that is soo Zen...lol
<BigDaddy> Someone has seen the matrix too many times
<Chaos_King> but how do I use Sudo in a console?
<BigDaddy> there is no root password
<BigDaddy> sudo <command>
<syndaily> sudo passwd root
<flaccid> read the links pasted ..
<BigDaddy> syndaily: you  can do that?
<syndaily> yep, then set your pass
<BigDaddy> enter your password before the command
<nosrednaekim> anyway...have fun ya'll! I have to run..
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: thanks again for all the help
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah :)
<nosrednaekim> and there is sudo bash.. :)
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: yep... no problemo. Have fun.
<BigDaddy> you betcha
<BigDaddy> well, I need to feed the kids. Thanks for all the info guys. I can't wait to try this stuff out.
<WHamra> how do i stop a program from running on start up?
<flaccid> start up as in boot or login as user?
<axel_s> Hi, since the last gutsy update I cant use k3b anymore
<WHamra> login
<axel_s> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<axel_s> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<axel_s> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<axel_s> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<axel_s> DCOPServer self-test failed.
<axel_s> kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
<axel_s> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<flaccid> !pastebin > axel_s
<axel_s> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> WHamra, check session manager in kcontrol - by default programs left open from last session are opened again
<flaccid> !autostart | WHamra
<ubotu> WHamra: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<flaccid> there is also autostart
<WHamra> ok, thnx
<flaccid> np
<lupul> linux ruuuulss!!!!
<lupul> but does anyone know where does envy download files?
<roflcopter_> Is there a channel somewhere for General chatting? Or one to talk about BitTorrent?
<flaccid> there was #freenode-social and there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<qazqaz> hi
<mas195> can ne1 help me with a setting up a wireless adapter problem
<thetyr> I've been having a problem with my Kubuntu 7.10 installation. Whenever I login, it immediately restarts the X Server bringing me back to the KDM screen.
<RurouniJones> thetyr: Checked harddisk space left?
<RurouniJones> That happened to me when I ran out
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | thetyr
<thetyr> Yeah I have well over 100 gigs free. I created a new username as well thinking it might be a script in my home directory, however it won't let me login the new one saying "failed to load KStartupManager"
<ubotu> thetyr: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<thetyr> I should go there for support waltzingalong?
<thetyr> I think my problem is distro independent and lies with a problem in KDE though...I don't mind deleting my home directory since it was a relatively new installation and don't really have much of value there.
<tito_> hola
<jussi01> !es | tito_
<ubotu> tito_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tehk> What is the best way to composite kubuntu/gutsy?
<contrast83> tehk: Compiz-Fusion?
<thetyr> does anyone know where scripts are normally located in the home directory?
<nosrednaekim> thetyr: anywhere you want
<hasan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<thetyr> well my problem is I need to delete them because one of them is causing my X server to crash after login
<nosrednaekim> thetyr: ah... what is it called?
<thetyr> I don't know...but that's the only reason I can think of that would be causing my issue (x server restarts whenever I login, bringing me back tot he kdm screen -> i created a new account too but it says that it can't load KStartUpManger)
<wolferine> can you burn a CD movie using kmediaplayer?
<wolferine> or is it just for DVDs?
<thetyr> wolferine - I'm not sure, but most people just use K3B
<eljefe__> I want to test the version upgrade to Gutsy; is there a channel specific for this?
<contrast83> eljefe__: #ubuntu+1
<eljefe__> thanks
<contrast83> np
<DevideZero> kubuntu 7.10 have alot new things ?
<thetyr> DevideZero: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/RC/Kubuntu
<sstchur> Anyone know a thing or two about setting up samba?  I've been trying to hit up the samba channel, but it's just dead right now
<WaltzingAlong> thetyr: yes it may be independent of gutsy but for now visit #ubuntu+1
<thetyr> waltzing, i tried but no one responded
<DevideZero> i have request shipit kubuntu cd ( 1 32 bit cd and 1 64 it cd ) i will get beta version on the cd or the will wait to the stable and the will send to me ?
<sstchur> how do I run that system update tool?
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: they will wait
<DevideZero> great
<DevideZero> maybe someday sanyptic will be the default kubuntu package manager?
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: i doubt it
<nosrednaekim> DevideZero: doubt it
<Level15> that'd be like having kubuntu use gnome... well, not quite, but almost
<WaltzingAlong> considering it would make best sense for the kubuntu gui package manager to be kde/qt based
<DevideZero> what wrong with sanyptic ? i think its better
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: what is wrong with it for kde? is that it is based on gtk so all of the necessary gtk libraries would need to be included.
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: perhaps you can give aptitude a try. it has a ncurses interface as well.
<emilsedgh> i hope adept will get some love from usability people, i hate to see a gtk+ application in kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: so perhaps you could start on a qt4 port of synaptic, matching the interface?
<DevideZero> what ?
<hellhound> how do you get a list of services for update-rc.d?
<WaltzingAlong> !info bum | hellhound
<ubotu> hellhound: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.8-1 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 528 kB
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: if you would like to see synaptic in kubuntu, perhaps you could be working on either improving adept or some such thing.
<DevideZero> WaltzingAlong , i dont understand what is the problem , i have installed synaptic i kubuntu 7.04 with no problems ...
<emilsedgh> DevideZero: the problem is that snaptic is a gtk+ application...
<Tm_T> hi kids
<sub[t] rnl> greets tm
<nosrednaekim> hi Tm_T
<kalex> hola
<WaltzingAlong> devidezero: yes you can install synaptic in kubuntu. it will work. they are all interfaces to apt. you can use aptitude or apt-get or dpkg from with the cli.
<Level15> any kde wizard around?
<Tm_T> Level15: instead of asking that, perhaps tell your problem if there iss any
<Tm_T> -s
<sub[t] rnl> just got done setting up nfs on my old box
<sub[t] rnl> turned it into a media server
<Level15> need to launch an application via dcop
<sub[t] rnl> im excited :P
<Tm_T> Level15: does kdcop help with that?
<Tm_T> oh, nice
<sstchur> ok, so when trying to do a version upgrade, I get "could not verify the integrity of this upgrader application."  How do I work around this?
<WaltzingAlong> sstchur: check the website. http://kubuntu.org
<Myrth[home] > hi, on my thinkpad x40 gutsy have this problem - when close the lid and reopen, the whole screen goes down by about 20px and top space is fliled with memory junk. to fix i have to switch to console and back. anyone knows about this problem?
<makuseru> how can i burn a MP3 cd on K3B
<WaltzingAlong> makuseru: either you want a data cd with mp3 files or an audio cd the source of which can be mp3 files
<makuseru> but an audio cd holds alot less than an mp3 cd
<makuseru> so if i do it as a Data CD and just put mp3s itll play in an MP3 CD player
<kristjan_> command to see into which usergroups does user belong?
<sub[t] rnl> makuseru: yes, making a normal data cd with mp3's should work for mp3 players
<makuseru> ok
<makuseru> thanks
<frank_> kristjan_: groups username
<sub[t] rnl> makuseru: make sure you have libk3b2 and libmad0 and libmad0-dev installed, if you havn't already
<sub[t] rnl> makuseru: mp3 cd's are essentially just a data cd anyway
<MuTaNiX> Ciauuuzzz
<[seb] > hi can any one help me solve this error with ndiswrapper on kubuntu 6.06 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/
<kristjan_> command to add user x to vboxusers
<[seb] > any one?
<sub[t] rnl> kristjan_: adduser x -g vboxusers
<[seb] > do u guys have any idea on solving this on kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40555/
<sub[t] rnl> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kristjan_> sub[t] rnl: what's the difference between sudo adduser <usr> vboxusers ?
<sub[t] rnl> kristjan_: no idea :P
<sub[t] rnl> [seb] : what do you see when you do ndiswrapper -l?
<medivh> Quick question: Anyone happen to know WHERE you can modify the scroll bars? The updown buttons at the bottom I find rather annoying. I've been looking in the System Settings and I can't seem to find it.
<sub[t] rnl> medivh: for what application?
<medivh> sub[t] rnl, is it not possible to modify them in general? For all windows?
<cathedra> hi
<cathedra> hi?
<sub[t] rnl> medivh: I'm guessing you have already looked in kcontrol -> appearance
<cathedra> can I ask a question?
<sub[t] rnl> cathedra: of course you can
<cathedra> I am having problems trying to burn a floppy with K3B :-(
<medivh> sub[t] rnl, yes, I'm looking at it right now if I've been missing it?
<sub[t] rnl> medivh: no, I havn't looked myself, was just assuming it could be done there
<sub[t] rnl> medivh: each application might handle them differently though, for example firefox handles its own scroll bar theme differently than say konsole would
<cathedra> hwy isn't my floppyy showing up on k3b? I need to burn something
<chris_> how do I get the volume key's to control the sound up and down?
<chris_> I use the PCM channel but so far I can only mute /unmute sound
<medivh> sub[t] rnl, well it appears that the colour scheme setup...overrides it? Because now firefox as the little bottom arrows as well, I suppose it's fine, I just never use the bottom arrow down there lol
<medivh> Seemed like it was useless fluff.
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<sub[t] rnl> chris_: you might want to look at keytouch to setup your keyboard.  sudo apt-get install keytouch
<dick-richardson> anyone got the bluegears b-enspirer working? I've build the drivers from the website as per the included instruction (as root) and still nothing
<mluser> Is it possible to disable the switch user feature on the screen saver?
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to set the screen resolution to 1024x768 but i have to scroll the screen to see it all. i think the HorizSync and VertRefresh is out. any idea what those should be?
<ScorpKing> it's on 20-64 and 43-60 atm.
<itzik> /////////
<ScorpKing> >.<
<Ben_Cs> hello
<ScorpKing> hi
<Ben_Cs> is there a manager to install a kde theme i downloaded?
<ScorpKing> it's in kcontrol
<Ben_Cs> ScorpKing: u mean : MENU -> SYSTEM SETTINGS ->LOOK & FEEL ?
<ScorpKing> press <alt>+<f2> and type kcontrol
<ScorpKing> Apearance & Themes --> Theme Manager.
<Ben_Cs> ScorpKing: i see. weird it aint in menu
<ScorpKing> heh. i don't have a standard menu so i'm not sure where to find it. :)
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<alarm> hello, which is the command to reconfigure xserver ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> LiMaO its just me passing bordem lol
<ubuntu_> eh <lee>
<ScorpKing> hehe. mb
<ubuntu_> I found out something peculiar about this cd rom
<ubuntu_> if you load Kubuntu in a norma stetting, you don't get to sign in, but if you use the OEM stetting, and then click prepare for distubution, after the restart it gives you an error then procededs to the sign up, after that yo uhave access to the full system
<ubuntu_> Wierd
<ubuntu_> hmm any ideas on why this might be the case?
<ubuntu_> any one?
<ubuntu_> erg my screens shrinking lol
* ScorpKing won't be of much help today. 19+ sec lag...
<kristjan_> O_o people are genuinely interested in ubuntu, then they have a change to use it
<Ben_Cs> so i get it right? in kde-look.org, under "themes" tab, "theme manager" are themes for the kde manager, and all the others are just icons that i have to arrange manualy into a theme? (no .theme file)?
<ScorpKing> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ScorpKing> :D
* ScorpKing is away...
<Hamra> one thing i learned from winxp is that changing themes causes loads of problems, so im really not willing to mess with themes on kubuntu!
<sub[t] rnl> messing with kubuntu themes is a must imo.  You want to make you linux box your own.  Its liberating :P
<NightBird> yeah, the nice thing about kde is most programs don't assume you have a single display style
<mluser>  Is it possible to disable the switch user feature on the screen saver?
<sub[t] rnl> mluser: never tried, let me look around
<mluser> sub[t] rnl: thanks :)
<Hamra> i guess you have a point when you say liberating, but i always end up with the screen uglier than the original one, maybe its something to do with my taste :P
<sub[t] rnl> Hamra: lol
<sub[t] rnl> Hamra: I think I have ah "fugly-block" plugin you can compile..
<sub[t] rnl> :D
<Hamra> thnx
* jokerdj is looking for a cup of tee
<jokerdj> sry
<sub[t] rnl> mluser: what screen saver are you looking at? None of the default kde screen savers appear to have a switch user on them
<Hamra> whenever adept downloads upgrades, and is about to start installing i click "show details" and see
<Hamra> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<Hamra>   Major opcode:  144
<Hamra>   Minor opcode:  3
<Hamra>   Resource id:  0x0
<Hamra> Failed to open device
<Hamra> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<Hamra>   Major opcode:  144
<Hamra>   Minor opcode:  3
<mluser> sub[t] rnl: any screensaver, currently I'm running the blank screensaver.. and I want to keep others from switching to their accounts when I have the screensaver locked
<Hamra>   Resource id:  0x0
<Hamra> Failed to open device
<ardchoille> !baddevice | Hamra
<ubotu> Hamra: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<ardchoille> sub[t] rnl: I think he's talking about when he locks the screen, the "switch user" dialog comes up when you move the mouse.
<mluser> sub[t] rnl: the password prompt also has a 'switch user' button that allows others to log into their accounts.. it start a new X display
<medivh> I think I might go back to using dapper...
<sub[t] rnl> ahh, i see
<medivh> I'm having such an amazing amount of annoying bugs on Fiesty that it makes me sad :(
<ardchoille> mluser: In the screensaver properties, uncheck the box that say "Lock screen"
<mluser> ardchoille: then I cant lock my screen
<ardchoille> medivh: What bugs? I've been running Feisty since it was released and I don't see any bugs
<ardchoille> mluser: the switch user is part of the lock
<mluser> ardchoille: so there is no way to disable the switch user feature?
<mluser> and still allow me to lock my screen?
<sub[t] rnl> oh, theres always a way
<medivh> ardchoille, well I've had to reformat it twice, because the first time the actual format just straight didn't work...I chalked it up to bad download, went back on windows redownloaded the ISO and tried again. Worked the second time...for about an hour, then I get a black screen, with a white blinking console cursor.
<ardchoille> mluser: Not uless you hack the kdescreensaver
<mluser> ok.. thanks
<medivh> It refused to start up, I was able to mount the installation from the liveCD
<medivh> but it wouldn't start up :P Which annoyed me, but I got over it and just reformatted again.
<kaminix> Where can I read about all the things happening with Konqueror 4? I want to know if I'll be able to replace Swiftfox with Konqueror for KDE 4 :p
<medivh> It's been working fine until all of a sudden I log in and my fonts are tiny, like...Illegibly, so I go under my appearances and make them larger, because anything lower than 12pt is unreadable, but now I just restarted and 12 point is for some reason...Huge.
<medivh> Making icons on my desktop to my devices was annoying, instead of using the dropdown, I had to type them in manually, because for some reason every time I tried to dropdown it would reset to some default.
<medivh> I would call those, indeed, bugs :P
<medivh> I'd been using dapper since it was released and I never had such problems. As much as I WANT to use Fiesty, it just appears that it hates me O_O
<sea4ever> Is there anything like "mspaint" ?
<ardchoille> medivh: Have you installed anything outside the repos? or compiled apps or used someone else's scripts?
<sub[t] rnl> medivh: I have seen this happen on my box (fiesty) a few times.  Simply /etc/init.d/kdm restart and it corrected it.  Are you using Beryl?
<medivh> ardchoille, Nope...well I tried one, but it failed to make every time I tried it so I just said "Screw it" and forgot about it, because I had all the requirements it just...wouldn't make.
<ScorpKing> i dont have xf86config. how do i reconfigure X?
<medivh> sub[t] rnl, No :(
<sub[t] rnl> ScorpKing: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScorpKing> thanks. :D
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: You'll need sudo for that
<ScorpKing> hehe. i know. :P
<ardchoille> medivh: You probably couldn't "make" because you didn't install build-essential first?
<hasse_> hey, i have installed kubuntu 7.10 on my thinkpad t61p, have no sound
<ardchoille> hasse_: join #ubuntu+1
<medivh> ardchoille, oh well yes, that's probably why *lol*.
<medivh> Either way I'm sure that's not the spawn of all my bugs.
<ardchoille> medivh: That tells me that those "bugs" could be user error of some sort :P
<medivh> ardchoille, I may not know Linux as well as I should considering how long I've been using it, but I certainly know what not to touch, for fear of damaging the system.
<hasse_> ardchoille, thought that it was for ubuntu users only, and not kubuntu
<ardchoille> hasse_: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for all development releases
<Hamra> is there anything similar to the windows task manager or process explorer?
<ardchoille> Hamra: menu > System > KSysGuard
<spiroo> How do I install a .rpm-package?
<ardchoille> spiroo: You don't. kubuntu uses .debpackages.
<ardchoille> spiroo: and converting an rpm to deb is dangerous
<ardchoille> spiroo: Which app are you looking for?
<spiroo> Okay, but I downloaded on adobe.com and they do not have as .deb.
<spiroo> I am looking for Adobe reader
<rohan> in kubuntu gutsy rc, my raise and lower volume keys are not working as expected. what component do i file a bug against ?
<spiroo> and I do not wanna use kpdf.
<ardchoille> rohan: join #ubuntu+1
<medivh> rohan, gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
* medivh giggles.
* rohan knows
<rohan> but no one was replying there so :P
<medivh> !patience
<medivh> aww where's ubotu >.<
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<medivh> There we go, he's just slow lol
<ardchoille> spiroo: I seem to remember an acrobat plugin being in the repos
<rohan> medivh: i know i know ..
<rohan> did i commit that big a crime !
<medivh> rohan, No...Just saying don't be so antsy ;) If there's one thing working on computers as long as I have has taught me: Patience keeps you from setting them on fire.
<rohan> medivh: no, i thought maybe some kubuntu gutsy user might be here. after all, technically there should be a #kubuntu+1 too ;)
<medivh> Rohan, True, *Shrug* I'm sure a lot of them are in here, but the help is over there.
<spiroo> ardchoille: OKay thanks I look there
<medivh> Anywho, in the spirit of...fun adventerous learning experiences...I'm going to try reformatting one last time. hehe
<ardchoille> !seveas | spiroo Try this repo
<ubotu> spiroo Try this repo: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<spiroo> But I wanna use Adobe Reader GUI, or else I could just use KPDF
<sd32> Can I upgrade to 7.10 through kubuntu or do I need  to use ubuntu?
<spiroo> sd32: Yes
<ardchoille> spiroo: iirc, the acroread plugin also installs the acrobat reader
<spiroo> Kubuntu is a part of Ubuntu development
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<spiroo> acroread?
<ardchoille> yes
<spiroo> Cannot find it
<sd32> spiroo, thanks
<spiroo> Does not pop up in adept repositories
<spiroo> np
<ardchoille> spiroo: Of course it doesn't, you need to read that link ubotu sent you about seveas
<spiroo> sd32: But for now, 7.10 has not been released as final version yet. It is just for RC right now. The full release is coming 18 october.
<ardchoille> spiroo: Never mind, it's no longer there. I guess acroread isn't available in ubuntu abymore. But, there's kpdf and kghostview
<spiroo> But on adobes website I can download. But if I download tar.gz. How do I do then?
<spiroo> They have .rpm, .bz2, tar.gz
<ardchoille> spiroo: You can't use an rpm, forget it. download the tarball, unpack it and read the files. It should have a README or INSTALL file telling you what to do.
<sd32> man, that  bot text is out of date
<spiroo> Okay thanks, yes I guess .rpm is for ubuntu or something like that
<ardchoille> rpm is for Red Hat, Fedora, SuSe, etc.
<spiroo> ah okay :P
<apol> is it safe to update to 7.10 from a previous one, or it is safer to reinstall everything?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | apol
<ubotu> apol: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Hamra> i cant imagine having to redownload all my programs again with my crappy connection, so definitly  upgrade :P
<apol> ardchoille: thanks
<ScorpKing> is there a way to autodetect video modes for a crt monitor?
<ardchoille> Hamra: You could always run a command and and let it work while you sleep: sudo apt-get install app1 app2 app3 app4 app5
<sd32> whats the cutoff date for support for 7.04?
<ardchoille> sd32: October 2008 ?
<Hamra> so i can apt-get multiple programs? this might prove useful
<sd32> thanks
<ardchoille> Hamra: yes, my apt-get command after an install includes 29 packages
<ardchoille> Well, 29 main packages, and their deps
<andrewmin> hey all, having trouble with my new logitech ak5370 usb microphone
<andrewmin> its showing up in lusb but nothing can record with it
<andrewmin> i tried mhwaveedit and skype, and niether could
<rohan> andrewmin: did you set the microphone gain high in alsamixer ?
<andrewmin> let me try that
<andrewmin> well, i did it in kmix
<andrewmin> let me try
<andrewmin> no, sitll not working :-(
<Hamra> when i plugged my ntfs usb flash stick, a window asked me what  to do, i clicked on open, but nothing happened!
<tehk> Anyone know if there is any repo with eric4 in it for gutsy?
<ardchoille> tehk: eric 3.9.5 is in gutsy repos. I don't know about eric4
<tehk> ardchoille: thanks
<mavenjinx> anyone know where i can find info on compiling kubunta to dual boot on my laptop
<mavenjinx> i need to make the install as small as posible
<ardchoille> mavenjinx: You might want to look into installing the server version and then build up from there.
<ScorpKing> i have a ps/2 mouse but it doesn't work. if i plug a usb mouse in, it works. sudo lshw doesn't show any usefull info. /var/log/messages shows mice: PS/2 device common found all mice. any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> mavenjinx: make the install of kubuntu as small as possible?
<mavenjinx> ok will kubunta use free space on a windows partition
<[ifr0g] > i belive that in poss
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with Gusty - do I ask here or somewhere else?
<kristjan_> #ubuntu+1
<Ch1ppy> thought so, thanks
<kristjan_> Ch1ppy: look at channel topic
<Ch1ppy> damnit, I did look
<Ch1ppy> I missed the first part
<Ch1ppy> my bad :)
<ScorpKing> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Breetai> Hi all, simple question. 64bit edition of kubuntu. I know flash is 32 bit, and if you want it in firefox you have to install the 32 bit edtion. Will 32bit flash work in konqueror?
<sea4ever> Control + alt + backspace, What does it do?
<NickPresta> sea4ever, restarts X
<sea4ever> But some of my stuff are still running
<sea4ever> Only now, they have no icon or anything
<ebovine> Is there a way to downgrade a package that was applied in my apt-get upgrade today?
<ebovine> Somebody broke SVN over HTTP
<sylvain> hi all
<sylvain> could someone help me ?
<ebovine> with what?
<sylvain> please ?
<sylvain> i lost a partition
<ebovine> What do you mean "lost"?
<ScorpKing> ebovine: apt-get has a --no-upgrade option and aptitude has hold and keep. look at the man pages. not sure how to use them.
<ebovine> Thanks ScorpKign
<sylvain> because i make a new install of ubuntu, and when i made the partitions during installation, i forgot to unchek "format" my old partition with all my data
<ebovine> Thanks ScorpKing
<sylvain> (i am french)
<ScorpKing> np
<ebovine> sylvain: If you formatted the partion you're done.
<sylvain> no
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> yes
<sylvain> i use testdisk and photorec
<sylvain> i can recover my files
<sylvain> but they are strangely named
<ebovine> Yeah, the file allocation table was wiped out.
<sylvain> i can use fdisk and gparted too
<ScorpKing> testdisk is the only option i know of that can help.
<sylvain> 'don't know exactly what you mean
<ebovine> You'll have to figure out the filenames by yourself.
<ScorpKing> true
<ebovine> The filenames were stored in the file allocation tables.
<sylvain> i understand
<ScorpKing> which is gone now.
<ebovine> Those most certainly were destroyed during the format.
<sylvain> bu chat are th "file allocation tables" ?
<ebovine> They tell the OS "a file named 'this' starts at this track/sector and ends at this track/sector"
<sylvain> *but what are the "file allocation tables" ?
<ScorpKing> that's where the info about the files are stored, like filenames. i think it's nodes in linux.
<sylvain> ok...
<ebovine> Depends on the FS type.
<sylvain> i may use testdisk to restore the partition, and i hope it will work
<sylvain> the FS was ext3
<ebovine> nodes then.  It's a journaled FS.
<ScorpKing> sylvain: make a image of the disk and work on the image if you can.
<ebovine> It will be able to get any file that wasn't overwritten during the install, but you'll have to figure out the name by hand.
<sylvain> scorpking > make a disk image, and worl on it like if it is a virtual machine ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<sylvain> here are my partitions : http://cjoint.com/data/knw06W3hqA.htm
<sylvain> ok
<sylvain> i may try
<sylvain> but i don't know how to make an image
<ScorpKing> with dd
<sylvain> dd ?? what's that ?
<ScorpKing> sudo dd if=/dev/hd? of=diskimage.img
<ScorpKing> it's used to make images from devices and so on.
<ScorpKing> replace /dev/hd? with your disk or partition that you want to recover.
* ScorpKing is away...
<ebovine> ScorpKing: Do you know if the old .debs are stored locally anywhere?
<ebovine> ...or not.
<ebovine> :)
<ScorpKing> yes
<ebovine> Thanks
<ScorpKing> in /var/cache/apt/archives i think
<ebovine> Yep.
<NickPresta> ebovine, this may be of use to you: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin   you can try pinning the previous package, removing the newer, broken package and then upgrading again (it should install the pinned version), I believe.
<mkf> Hi there
<NickPresta> hi, mkf
<ebovine> NickPresta: Excellent.  Thanks.
<mkf> Is there a way to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy like when changing from Edgy to Feisty?
<NickPresta> ebovine, although the repo which holds that package may not have an older version available, in which case, I think you have to find an alternate installation source.
<DanDart> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<NickPresta> !upgrade | mkf
<ubotu> mkf: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<mkf> Ok, I'll try that. Thank you :D
<xevious> i believe the upgrade noes are online
<xevious> mkf: don't do that yet
<NickPresta> not updated yet...
<xevious> mkf: hold up
<mkf> kk
<xevious> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<NickPresta> mkf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52 although I believe its going to change in 5 days
<xevious> i'm waiting for gutsy final
<NickPresta> xevious, indeed
<clouder> holy crap, kubuntu has peyton manning and tom green endorsing it?
<ebovine> xevious: add another vote.
<NickPresta> clouder, I don't know. Does Kubuntu have PM and TG endorsing it?
<clouder> from the looks of kubuntu.org it would seem that way
<NickPresta> is that who those people are, in those pictures?
<xevious> hah
<xevious> no
<xevious> near-lookalikes
<xevious> good one, clouder
<clouder> ;P ty
<mrtimbo> when does 4.10 get released?
<NickPresta> mrtimbo, 3 years ago and 5 days =)
<ebovine> hehe
<NickPresta> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mrtimbo> Thats what i though
<mrtimbo> t
<coreymon77> xevious: im with you, its as far as i know, less than a week till gutsy final, so im gonna just wait for it
<coreymon77> xevious: im personally a bit iffy about using beta oses
<xevious> me three
<mrtimbo> I have the rc now, think im going to do a fresh install when its released
<coreymon77> i use lots of beta software, im fine with that
<coreymon77> just not a beta os
<xevious> can someone say something to me (aka xevious: hi) in about two seconds. changed my notification settings and want to confirm it.
<NickPresta> xevious, hello
<ebovine> xevious: no.
<xevious> thanks
<xevious> worked
<sylvain> Thanks for sudo dd if=/dev/hd? of=diskimage.img
<sylvain> so, it will make a disk image
<xevious> oh.
<xevious> once more please?
<ebovine> xevious: forget it.
<sylvain> and will it work in virtual box ?
<mkf> So, I'll try dist-upgrade anyways and maybe reinstall the whole system on the 18th. Thanks for the advices NickPresta, xevious
<xevious> thanks all
* ScorpKing is back...
<ScorpKing> sylvain: i'm not sure. i does work in qemu tho.
<ScorpKing> how do i set the resolution of bootsplash lower?
<dick-richardson> anyone get the b-enspirer driver working?
<xevious> ebovine: could you stop being so disagreeable?? (aka: one mo' time!)
<ebovine> xevious: Uhh...
<sylvain> Scorpking : thanj you
<sylvain> i will use qemu so
<ScorpKing> np
<xevious> ebovine: perfect. got it set now. thanks
<ebovine> n/p
<xevious> i was getting annoyed by kopete loudly beeping whenever someone said something to me in here
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> why do tabs in konversation konsole and konqueror not fit in when i apply a black colour scheme?
<gunashekar> hi
<bjwebb> and what can i do about it?
<dick-richardson> anyone using a good quality sound card?
<NickPresta> bjwebb, which color scheme are you trying to apply? and what do you mean, "not fit"? Do they look out of place?
<bjwebb> _very_
<bjwebb> its a dark theme and they're very light
<bjwebb> Deep Black it's called
<NickPresta> bjwebb, is there a place I can download this color scheme?
<bjwebb> NickPresta: it was ion kde-look, ill see if i can get you a link
<NickPresta> I found it, I think
<NickPresta> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Deep+Black?content=66553 ??
<xevious> dick-richardson: it's onboard sound on this computer. i have a ridiculously nice sound card in my recording workstation, but there's no linux drivers for it unfortunately
<xevious> dick-richardson: what's the problem you're having?
<bjwebb> NickPresta: yea
<dick-richardson> I've downloaded the drivers from bgears.com and followed the instructions...still no sound :/
<NickPresta> bjwebb, do you have all the requirements listed on that page?
<ebovine> Woohoo.  Got subversion un-screwed up.
<NickPresta> ebovine, did my "pin" solution work?
<bjwebb> erm
<ebovine> No.
<ebovine> Had to find an old .deb and just install it.
<ScorpKing> ebovine: how then?
<bjwebb> okay i didn't want all the stuff
<NickPresta> ebovine, ah okay.
<ScorpKing> heh. i see
<ebovine> If you value http or https for your svn don't update to the 1.4.3dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1 version.
<NickPresta> bjwebb, well, I would assume if you didn't have the required theme stuff, the color scheme would look odd on whichever theme you decided to use
<bjwebb> it looks fine except for these tabs
<xevious> dick-richardson: downloading the drivers so i can read the instructions
<dick-richardson> xevious: you're good people. thank you
<xevious> dick-richardson: np
<dick-richardson> I did run them as root...
<ScorpKing> i made a disk with AptOnCD but now i can't use it. if i run apt-key add /dev/hdc it sais failed: invalid keyring. is there a way to work around it?
<bjwebb> NickPresta: the colour scheme works fine with polyester, so i think maybe somethings wrong to do with domino
<ScorpKing> domino does need more work...
<sparr_> Is there a way to have a script modify my shell's environment other than using source?  in bash.
<xevious> dick-richardson: .
<xevious> er
<dick-richardson> xevious: the instructions are rather generic...standard 'how do I install a program from source' type answer
<xevious> dick-richardson: yeah.
<xevious> dick-richardson: after doing make install of the driver, i'd imagine you actually have to load the module
<dick-richardson> sudo depmod -a?
<xevious> dick-richardson: cd /lib/modules then find . -name cmi8788.ko
<xevious> make sure it actually has a module in the right place
<bjwebb> NickPresta: its the colour sheme for domino thats mucked up
<NickPresta> bjwebb, oh.
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<dick-richardson> xevious: nothing there
<bjwebb> ive fixed it now
<xevious> dick-richardson: oh. it might bt snd-cmi8788.ko
<dick-richardson> nothing there, either
<xevious> dick-richardson: cd / and try find . -name '*cmi8788*'
<xevious> might want to exclude the source directory from the search
<xevious> i'm not sure if that's possible
<xevious> heh
<xevious> not a find expert
<dick-richardson> just the .c files in the source directory...indicating that make isn't getting it done
<dick-richardson> got the output uploaded to http://abe.midco.net/vauxje/error
<xevious> dick-richardson: cc1: error: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
<xevious> dick-richardson: memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<xevious> those are you problems
<dick-richardson> so...install kernel-source?
<xevious> dick-richardson: building drivers probably depends on having a kernel source around. i'm not an expert on this though
<xevious> is there anyone here who can shed some additional light on this? i'm sort of just poking around...
<dick-richardson> I can't remember the name for the kernel sources :/
<xevious> dick-richardson: linux-source
<dick-richardson> ha! thank you
<bluekb_> I am having trouble getting nvidia drivers to work with ubuntu/kubuntu
<bluekb_> I have tried the nvidia-glx package as well as downloading the installer from the nvidia site
<bluekb_> But I keep getting a variety of errors (depending on which avenue I pursue)
<bluekb_> Right now, I have uninstalled the nvidia packages, and  used the installer from nvidia.com;  When I attempt to start the X server, I get "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<Josie> I've got a pretty easy question for you guys.
<Minataku> I'm positive you're lying, but go ahead anyway
<Josie> I've got a computer with a 1.2ghz processor and 256mb of ram, will it run Kubuntu reasonably?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> You MIGHT be the slightest bit cramped
<Minataku> It should be usable, but not particularly expedient
<Josie> Well, I'm gonna have to use the alternative installation CD.
<Josie> But the way I figure it is that it can't possibly be any slower than WinXP on the same hardware.
<xevious> Josie: xubuntu would probably feel more responsive. XFCE is much more lightweight
<Minataku> It'll probably be a slight bit faster
<Minataku> Yeah, xubuntu should be more comfortable
<spimort> hi all
<xevious> hi there
<Josie> xevious: I'm very partial to KDE, it's more of a development test machine, to see how programs run on older (slower) hardware.
<Minataku> Hi
<nosrednaekim> Josie: you should probably be OK... just turn of ANY effects.
<BlueVette> Hello.
<Josie> Thank you much for your help, I'll use the alternate install CD and see what happens.
<Minataku> It'll be a tad cramped, but usable enough
<xevious> Josie: good luck. let us know if you need any assistance
<Josie> Yeah. Well, I'm not gonna be playing WOW on it so whatever. maybe some net surfing but nothing mre.
<Minataku> I need a ROM image of OBP 2.25 for a SPARCstation 10, but I doubt anyone here has that
<Minataku> lol
* nosrednaekim expects nixterminal to appear and curse all WM's
<Josie> Minataku, way to ask for something insanely obscure.
<Minataku> Not really that obscure
<Minataku> I'm sure I could get it from Sun with a bit of complaining
<Josie> Yeah but how many people in this channel will have it? Lol and good luck with Sun.
<dick-richardson> no dice :(
<Minataku> I need it because my two SS10s have 2.12 and 2.7
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Which are too ancient for HyperSPARCs and Multiprocessor respectively
<Josie> Oh yeah, I've yet to test this, but the new Belkin USB 802.11g wifi cards are ralink based so they work on linux right? If not can't I just use ndiswrapper?
<xevious> Minataku: ftp://treefern.apana.org.au/pub/sun/bootroms/ss20_v2.25.tar.gz  ? this?
<Josie> Minataku: who has a sparc anyways?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Jo
<ubotu> Jo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Josie
<ubotu> Josie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Josie> Merci.
<nosrednaekim> Josie: ndiswrapper doesn't do so well on USB devices
<dick-richardson> xevious: here's the errors I'm getting now http://abe.midco.net/vauxje/error
<Minataku> xevious: I tried that, the link seems bad
<xevious> Minataku: i got that link from here: http://www.sunshack.org/data/bootroms.html
<Minataku> Thanks, though
<Josie> I'm aware. But then again ndiswrapper doesn't work well with many things.
<Minataku> JohanSalim: I have several of them
<Minataku> Er... Josie
<nosrednaekim> tru true
<Minataku> 6 of them, to be exact
<Minataku> 4 sun4m, 2 sun4u
<Josie> Hahah.
<Minataku> And they're all better than a PC
<spimort> i have difficulty with my screen ... who can help ,me?
<Josie> So why so interested in SPARCS?
<Minataku> I'm a collector
<Minataku> I've got more machines, actually
<Josie> spimort, can you describe the problem?
<Minataku> 20 in total
<Josie> Minataku: I see. I collect devices with 68k's.
<spimort> at the start of kubuntu ... before to login ... i dont have the good resolution
<Minataku> I have only two of those
<nosrednaekim> spimort: is this installed?
<Minataku> A Macintosh Classic running Macintosh System 6.0.8 ( 68000 @ 8MHz )
<spimort> what is installed?
<xevious> Minataku: did you catch that second link i sent you? to the page, not the tar.gz?
<nosrednaekim> spimort: kubuntu
<Josie> Minataku: I've been fasciated with them ever since I started learn ASM langauges.
<spimort> yes
<Minataku> A Macintosh Quadra 650 running A/UX 3.1.1 ( 68040 @ 33MHz )
<spimort> it is
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> xevious: Actually, I've known about that site
<Minataku> I knew the first link was broken because I had tried it from there earlier today
<Minataku> lol
<spimort> can i resolve this problem n kernle mode?
<xevious> Minataku: righto. might want to email the admin of that site and see if he can send it to you direct.
<clyrrad> Does Kubuntu have a built in client to access a remote Kubuntu desktop?  Or do I need to install a VNC client on this Kubuntu machine?
<Josie> My favorite right now is my sega genesis of course. I've got various computers based on them. But a game console is so much easier to show to friends =}
<Minataku> Josie: You'd probably like the PDP-11 and VAXen, too
<nosrednaekim> spimort: just your login screen?
<Josie> Minataku: I'm currently learning ARM asm.
<nosrednaekim> clyrrad: the supportis built in, but you have to configure a couple files.
<Josie> Minataku: Gearing up for college. I like to be ahead.
<Minataku> Since the 68k's ISA was built around the ideas in PDP/VAX, like the highly orthogonal ISA, but let's move this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<spimort> my login screen to ... when i login , the resolution is ok ... but before ... no
<Minataku> Before nosrednaekim has a fit
<Minataku> XD
<Josie> XD
<clyrrad> nosrednaekim: on the destination machine I have enabled the remote desktop sharing, but now I need to know how to access it from this machine... IE: what do I need to use / do to access the other machine?
<nosrednaekim> lol... now I know what Jucato feels like :)
<nosrednaekim> spimort: I had that problem once... I don't remember the fix, file a bug .
<xevious> where does /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include/linux/modversions.h come from? is it a result of having kernel sources installed, or is it something generated at the time of a kernel compile?
<spimort> no body know how to resolve this problem?
<clyrrad> nosrednaekim: IE: do I use krdc?
<nosrednaekim> clyrrad: in the login screen, click the list button, and select remote session
<xevious> clyrrad: K Menu -> Internet -> Krdc
<clyrrad> xevious: yes I have that open already, but how to connect to the other machine?  Is it just IP_ADDRESS:1 ?
* nosrednaekim doesn't know anything about krdc
<clyrrad> nosrednaekim: which login screen do you refer to?
<xevious> clyrrad: just ip address if you're using the standard port
<nosrednaekim> clyrrad: KDM..
<nosrednaekim> maybe I don't understand..
<spimort> nosrednaekim ... do you konw the code to resize screen?
<clyrrad> xevious: the connect button is disabled with just the IP address
<nosrednaekim> spimort: not if your normal login is fine..
<clyrrad> xevious: it only become enabled if I add a :1 to the end
<xevious> clyrrad: hold on one second.
<clyrrad> k
<xevious> clyrrad: it's not like an X screen reference. it's ip:port
<spimort> no body know?
<nosrednaekim> spimort: i'm pretty sure its a bug...
<clyrrad> xevious: oh wait got it working - have to use :0 instead of :1
<xevious> wow.
<spimort> humm ... no because i try whit a bigger screen and its was ok
<nosrednaekim> spimort: you COULD try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xevious> running krdc and connecting to localhost is cool
<spimort> and its will resize my screen?
<clyrrad> xevious: well not local host, its another machine on the network
<nosrednaekim> spimort: it may... depends.
<xevious> i've got a waterfall effect behind my IRC window
<nosrednaekim> xevious: compiz?
<spimort> depend what?
<xevious> clyrrad: i was just testing it. because i run my vnc on port 31337 :D
<nosrednaekim> spimort: depends if its a bug or not..
<spimort> its not a bug ... im sur
<xevious> clyrrad: it is in the ip:port format, by the way. i bet :0 just connects to the default vnc port
<nosrednaekim> spimort: ok.. then run that command. and if you have an nvidia card, make sure you sleect the driver "nvidia" for ATI, select "fglrx"
<spimort> do you know whre i can find a list of code to use in kernel mode
<nosrednaekim> spimort: what?
<nosrednaekim> xevious: "IP:0" SEEMS to denote an Xserver running remotely... like "DISPLAY:0"
<clyrrad> xevious: well I did not install vnc, I just used whats bult into Kubuntu krdc + krfb
<spimort> do you know whre i can find a list of comand that i can use in kernel mode?
<xevious> clyrrad: rfb/vnc are the same thing.
<clyrrad> xevious: I thougt the :0 is the first screen is it not?
<xevious> clyrrad: and actually krfb is a broken implementation.
<spimort> like cd or mkdir
<BigDaddy> Hey guys, got a real stupid question here. How in the heck do I change my homepage in Konq?
<nosrednaekim> spimort: ah! run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xevious> clyrrad: using krfb, if a you connect with krdc it works a-ok. if you try to use TightVNC or any other vnc client it crashes. i switched to vncserver and now i can connect from systems using krdc or any vnc client
<spimort> in kernel or just in konsol?
<Linux_Galore> BigDaddy: Settings->onfigure Konqueror
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: go to the page/pages you want loaded by default, and go to "sesions->save viewprofile web browsing"
<ardchoille> BigDaddy: You don't. Konq is not a "normal" web browser.. it's also a file manager, so clicking the Home button takes you your home folder.
<nosrednaekim> spimort: konsole
<spimort> ok
<Linux_Galore> BigDaddy: Settings->configure Konqueror
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: that only configures the filemanager part..
<BigDaddy> Linux_Galore: yeah I got that far
<clyrrad> xevious: ah I see, yea, there acutally seems to be a big lag with this
<spimort> i said yes or know?
<Josie> As for my belkin usb card, Apparently it works well with ndiswrapper and it's possible (though I haven't seen it yet) that it has a kernel module already.
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: there is mention of the web browser config there too
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: yeah.. but it doesn't have homepage..
<BigDaddy> just no mention of the homepage
<xevious> in kde, does printscreen function like it does in windows, generating a screen shot on the clipboard?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: the solution I said is straight from Jucato..
<marvil__> HI
<nosrednaekim> xevious: it should start ksnapshot
<xevious> because you guys have to see this.
<nosrednaekim> hi marvil__
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: which means its probably the easiest, if not only way to do it:)
<xevious> ok. krdc to localhost: http://mingus.shacknet.nu/~matt/screenshot.png
<Josie> What the ****, dude?
<xevious> heheh
<Josie> xevious, you get the most f-ed up screen of the day award, congrats.
<ardchoille> It's not a bug, it's a feature, lol
<xevious> rock on!
<Linux_Galore> Depends, in Gutsy Konqueror isnt the default file browser anymore
<Josie> ardchoille: lol
<xevious> i think i can top it. hold on
<Josie> Lol
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: I am not seeing this Sessions menu. Where is it located
<coreymon77> dolfin is
<Linux_Galore> I disabled Dolphin for Konqueror due to stability issues
* Josie wishes he could localhost stuff, but doesn't feel like fooling with the router to enable port forwarding.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Josie> Being as I'm technically "borrowing" internet atm.
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: whoops :).. "settings"
#kubuntu 2007-10-14
<svanderv> could any one tell me about remote x display kubuntu to ubuntu server
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: oop? Why am I having deja `vu?
<xevious> alright. new hilarious screenshot: http://mingus.shacknet.nu/~matt/screenshot2.png
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: OK, that did the trick.
<Linux_Galore> svanderv: the easy way to do it is to ssh login to the remote machine and run ther app you want
* Josie cracks up
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: cool
<BigDaddy> xevious: is that a display problem or are you doing that on purpose? It makes me nauseous with vertigo
<Josie> No way dude. That's like using a framebuffer mirror, it just keeps going and going.
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: I always mess up like that :)
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: who is jucato? That name sounds familiar? Is he a regular here?
<svanderv> you mean with ssh -X
<Linux_Galore> svanderv: dont even need that
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: yeah... big time regular..
<svanderv> do you need any x running on the server
<BigDaddy> I must have got some help from him before then
<xevious> BigDaddy: i ran krdc (remote desktop) and connected to localhost (i run a vnc server for when i'm at friends' houses), then minimized my irc window and took a screenshot really quick, so it caught the irc window falling into the void in the middle
<xevious> i think i crashed my vnc server
<Linux_Galore> svanderv: yes, if you dont then you use the -X option
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: yup :)
<Hamra> wow dude, nice screen!
<xevious> thx :D
<BigDaddy> OK, That was my only question. I am going to get back to my tinkering. Thanks again.
<svanderv> ok bu thave always the can not open display stuuf
<Josie> xevious, that was very clever =}
<Josie> Most useful page for my wireless usb stuff, ever: http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html
<xevious> Josie: here's my old windows system, with a remote X session running on it. i used to use two computers at once: http://mingus.shacknet.nu/~matt/screenshot.jpg
<svanderv> ok thx guy's and regards
<Josie> Haha. that's awesome.
<Josie> I've never bothered to use remote X sessions from windows.
<Josie> How's it done?
<NightBird> cygwin has an x server you can install for windows
<xevious> precisely.
<NightBird> then set up putty to forward X requests, ssh into the linux box, and start linux gui programs
<Josie> Sweet. I've never bothered to install cygwin.
<NightBird> (putty, or whatever ssh client you're using on the windows box)
<Josie> I do devel so I usually just use stuff like msys.
<Linux_Galore> svanderv: sorry wrong you will need a x server running otherwise you dont have X11
<Josie> Ah I see.
<Josie> Not to complicated.
<xevious> i just ran startkde then killed the program that drew the desktop wallpaper, so i could see windows behind the X session
<xevious> well not just behind it. it worked seamlessly
<xevious> by the way. the slashdot article in that screenshot is "Apple: 60GB iPod Coming?"
<Linux_Galore> I havent run a remote x session in a long time, too much cli stuff
<bjwebb> what really simple graphics editor is their for linux, similar to ms paint?
<Josie> Linux_Galore: Wow I can't believe I just heard that said in a linux channel.
<Powerking89670> Hello All. I have been having some trouble with my Login screen (the fact that it never appears is a problem), and I've booted into my recovery console, logged in as root and started my xserver, I've started gdm, and made the proper changes, is there any way to be 100% certain that when I reboot that I will get a login screen?
<Josie> bjwebb: I don't know, I think the purpose of oss is to surpass closed-sourced crap.
<Linux_Galore> Josie: Im just noting Im very rusty on remote x sessions
<Josie> Ha.
<Josie> I'm pretty rusty on a lot.
<Josie> Like... GUIs for instance.
<bjwebb> Josie: nah but i want to resize an image to from something to 6 pixels, and i can't be bothered with the complexity of the gimp
<Linux_Galore> Josie: I used to know how to make the default login on a machine boot up a remote xcm login etc but I have forgoten it all
<Josie> Ha. I've forgetten a lot of tinerking stuff.
<Josie> but that's why we're got IRC and BitchX. lol.
<Josie> bjwebb: GIMP isn't that complicated, just a little stubborn. You could always use ImageMagick, lol.
<Josie> That was a joke by the way, don't go and apt-get image magick.
<Linux_Galore> there is a KDE add on that allows you to eight click o a image file and a resize option appears, you can resize without opening the image itself
<Linux_Galore> right*
<bjwebb> ive used gimp its good, but it seems overkill for this
<MatBoy> gimp is nice :)
<Linux_Galore> gimp is ok but for resizing its not needed
<Josie> Personally, I'm in love with Pidgin atm.
<Hamra> Linux_Galore: what is this add on called?
<MatBoy> Linux_Galore, indeed, too much for that
<Josie> It's like someone from pimp my ride got a hold of Gaim.
<MatBoy> btw, are there fixes for unexpected SDcard removals ?
<Josie> It's got 32" plasmas and spinners.
<Josie> MatBoy: Not that I know of, I usually make sure transfers are done before I pull the little bastard out.
<MatBoy> Josie, mhh, it's happening when I read from the drive
<Linux_Galore> ok there are two options for simple resizing, the manu method http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Photo+resize?content=6198,  and you can use SIR http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/SIR+-+Simple+Image+Resizer?content=35325
* Josie feels like by the time he downloads the Kubuntu CD the new version will be out.
<Linux_Galore> menu*
<Josie> MatBoy: What do you mean?
<yaccin> is gcc in gutsy broken?
<MatBoy> Josie, let me show you a topic about what happens
<Josie> k
<Josie> yaccin:if gcc is broken you've got some SERIOUS problems.
<yaccin> Josie: sqrt() doesnt seem to work o.O
<MatBoy> Josie, here, check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/92091
<Josie> C or C++?
<MatBoy> it's happening on Feisty
<yaccin> C
<me_> hello everyone :)
<Josie> yaccin: Hmm, well will it compile without that?
<Josie> Compile and Link that is
<yaccin> Josie: the main thing the program does depends on sqrt :P
<yaccin> http://bennid.de/wurzel.c
<me_> i am interested in kubuntu, especially fi anyone uses it to run blender (preferably the experimental builds)? thanks :)
<yaccin> (remove the (double) from the sqrt()
<Josie> MatBoy: Wow. No idea.
<Josie> me_: Afaik, blender works on all distros
<Josie> yaccin: give me a minute...
<MatBoy> Josie, me neither... just only on my laptop
<yaccin> i really need this to work for programming classes ^^
<me_> Josie: blender needs python 2.5 (which not all distros have) and a few lib files
<Josie> Code::Blocks takes forever on here.
<Josie> yaccin: I feel you
<Josie> me_: Most (well-maintained) distros will have Py2.5
<Josie> If not there are ways to build it, unless you're a wart.
<me_> lol
<me_> i'm not a wart
<Linux_Galore> me_: Ubuntu/Kubuntu are the same so there are no issues in running blender on either
<Josie> yaccin: had no problem compiling and linking here
<Josie> yaccin: what's the error?
<xevious> yaccin: is this what you're getting? wurzel.c:(.text+0x6c): undefined reference to `sqrt'
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> xevious:
<me_> Linux_Galore: thanks. I tried ubuntu but it could not boot my laptop after installation (Toshiba Qosmio)
<xevious> i'm in feisty and getting that
<yaccin> /tmp/ccTeTami.o: In function `main':
<yaccin> wurzel.c:(.text+0x6e): undefined reference to `sqrt'
<yaccin> collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurck
<Linux_Galore> me_: Try Gutsy, way better hardware support
<Josie> MinGW and Mandrake 10.1 (Yes, I know that's old as dirt) compiles fine.
<me_> can i already download that now?
<Linux_Galore> me_: yep
<me_> cool .. is it the 7.10 RC?
<Josie> yes indeed
<Linux_Galore> me_: yes indeed
<Josie> yaccin: Are you sure all the std headers are there?
<me_> i'll fetch it over night or go to Blenz later and grab it
<yaccin> all the what?
<Linux_Galore> me_: RC is pretty much the final product minos some later patches but you will get patches even with the final release
<Linux_Galore> minus*
<Josie> well.. actually wouldn't it throw a "file not found" error for the preprocessor directive #include <math.h>
<xevious> Josie: i have stdio.h and math.h, under kubuntu feisty and it doesnt compile. i have build-essential installed too
<me_> what other window managers besides KDE will be available with kubuntu?
<Josie> Yaccin: It's possible you could be missing the math.h header, or it's messed up.
<yaccin> theres a /usr/include/math.h
<Josie> xevious, yaccin: That's freakin' strange.
<Linux_Galore> me_: XFCE if you want to keep your ram down, distributed as Xubuntu
<xevious> Josie: yeah. it sure is
<Linux_Galore> anyway time to go
<me_> ok, thanks :)
<yaccin> so what can i do about that?
* xevious recreates the program from scratch.
<Josie> yaccin: you can attempt to reinstall GCC
<xevious> yaccin: just inputs a number and outputs the square root right?
<xevious> i dont read... german, is it?
<yaccin> xevious: right
<Josie> you could try
<yaccin> Josie: sudo dpkg --reconfigure gcc?
<Josie> double temp = sqrt(double(value);
<Josie> yaccin: I think. It's been a long time.
<yaccin> still the same error
<Josie> damn
<joe_> hey anyone, my kids managed to change my screen to a low resolution.  How do I change it back?
<Hamra> joe_: go to system settings, "monitor & display"
<yaccin> so... what now? ^^
<yaccin> is it a broken package?
<Josie> possibly.
<yaccin> will there be an update?
<Josie> Gcc doesn't update very often.
<Josie> It's pretty freaking strange that it's not working.
<yaccin> yes
<Josie> Do you have a linux live cd? if so try to compile it with that.
<yaccin> i only have gutsy live cd ^^
<yaccin> and on a livecd i cant use kdevelop
<anish_> need help....using ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)... need voice chat capability on the fiesty box..
<chris__> I can't delete files of my usb stick, can anyone help?
<joe_> hamra, thanks, I tried changing it there but no change.
<akrill> what do i install to control compiz plugins and such?
<Josie> yaccin, compile from the shell.
<yaccin> but doesnt the livecd use the same gcc that i use after installation?
<Hamra> you need to restart X, if im not mistaken, log out, then login should solve it
<Josie> yaccin: yes but if there's any missing/corrupted headers/libraries then you'll know because the livecd will compile and link fine.
<joe_> hamra, I'll try it
<chris__> my usb pen is on read only can I change this?
<Josie> chris did you try remounting in r/w?
<chris__> it was automaticly mounted
<chris__> how would I do that?
<Josie> Uh...
<chris__> fat16 partition
<Josie> You'll need to know the name of the device
<Josie> If I'm not mistaken its mount -o remount,rw DEVICE PATH
<chris__> "/dev/sdc"?
<yaccin> Josie: sombody said i had to use gcc -W -Wall -ansi -pedantic -O3 wurzel.c -lm -o wurzel
<Josie> Yaccin, try it.
<Josie> chris__: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc
<chris__> what is the device path?, where it is mounted or dev/sdc?
<chris__> ok thanks
<Josie> If it gives you an invalid mount point error
<Hamra> weird thing with USBs here too, when i insert an NTFS USB flash stick, "Disks & Filesystems" stop working
<Josie> add to the end of that the mount point. it shouldn't though.
<joe_> Hamra, logged out logged back in thought it would work, but when opened back up low resolution again
<chris__> 'can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab' , what should I do?
<Josie> chris__: add the mount point to the end.
<Josie> so it'll be mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc mountpoint
<xevious> ok
<xevious> sqrt works
<xevious> yaccin: your code is imperfect. hold on. i didtn really read it
<chris__> ok thanks Josie, it work's
<Josie> Kk
<chris__> do I have to do that everytime I want to use it?
<Josie> xevious: what was it?
<xevious> Josie: i think it's references to the variables
<yaccin> xevious: it worked (even without math.h) without any options on gcc running on windows -_-
<joe_> Hamra, logged out logged back in thought it would work, but when opened back up low resolution again
<Josie> chris__: No, you shouldn't have to, you can probably change the setting in your File & Disksystems manager, whatever it is.
<xevious> and quoting
<Josie> xevious: I was gonna go with improper makefile or something complete stupid like that.
<Hamra> joe_: sorry
<joe_> Hamra, res is 800*600, very annoying
<xevious> bahh? ok this is odd
<xevious> this is also way offtopic :D
<Josie> Lol
<chris__> Josie: Thanks for your help
<Hamra> joe_: i hope this helps   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joe_> hamra: thanks but I think I just fixed it.  the resolution I tried 1st must not have been supported.
<yaccin> xevious: now it compiles without errors, when i use all these options :D
<Hamra> joe_: ok
<xevious> yaccin: what options?
<akrill> how do i manage compiz plugins and such in kubuntu?
<yaccin> gcc -W -Wall -ansi -pedantic -O3 wurzel.c -lm -o wurzel
<yaccin> -lm is the important one
<Alatius> Anyone here with experience with SCIM?
<joe_> hamra:  would you happen to know how to get back the start menu, once again the kids seem to have deleted it.
<xevious> yaccin: yeah. should work just with -lm
<xevious> yaccin: i wonder why that's necessary. i mean... #include <math.h> should imply -lm
<yaccin> yes i also thought that
<Hamra> joe_: if you happen to see the bar but without the start menu, right click on the bar and choose "add aplet to panel",  search for "K menu" and add it
<xevious> yaccin: i'm asking in #gcc
<joe_> hamra, thanks, that was easy
<Hamra> joe_:you're welcome
<yaccin> xevious: also ask why it seems to DOES imply on windows gcc :P
<joe_> Hamra, do you know anything about dual booting I just installed gutsy on my laptop w xp
<yaccin> xevious: now i know why ^^
<Josie> So it was the -lm option?
<joe_> Hamra, I created a fat32 partition during the gutsy install.  the fat32 shows up in windows but not in ubuntu?
<yaccin> Josie: linking against the math library AFTER compiling ^^
<Josie> Totally should have been implied.
<Alatius> I have an issue... If there is a process that automatically restarts if you kill it - how does that work? How can I prevent it?
<yaccin> because the linker doesnt sees the sourcecode
<Alatius> I mean, what is the mechanism behind it? A bit vague question maybe, but I'm a bit noobish.
<Hamra> see "Disk & Filesystems" in system settings, and see if the partiton is enabled or have a mount point
<JuJuBee> I have a config file in /usr/local/web/config.php and the folder /usr/local/web is owned by admin and the group is a group that www-data is a member of and it has rwx on folder web.  The webserver chokes unless the folder is owned by www-data.  Any ideas.
<mrtimbo> when i try to enable mp3 support on amarok it freezes and dont let me do nothing, how do i fix this
<dsmith__> how do I auto add nfs mounts like it does for usb and cdrom drives?
<dsmith__> to the desktop
<mrtimbo> is anyone here?
<sub[t] rnl> dsmith__: first sudo apt-get install autofs
<JuJuBee> dsmith_ : system settings->desktop->behavior->device icons
<dsmith__> sub[t] rnl: thx
<dsmith__> JuJuBee: thx
<JuJuBee> There you can tell which device icons to mount.
<JuJuBee> np
<sub[t] rnl> then you'll look at your /etc/auto.home file and add the mounts there
<joe_> hamra, do you know where to find the disks and filesystem setting on ubuntu
<anish__> need help....using ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)... need voice chat capability on the fiesty box..
<dsmith__> sub[t] rnl: no auto.home in /etc
<yaccin> anish__: what voice chat?
<sub[t] rnl> dsmith__: did you apt-get the autofs?
<dsmith__> yes
<dsmith__> master, misc, net and smb
<dsmith__> thats it
<sub[t] rnl> dsmith__: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<dsmith__> ok
<Hamra> joe_: i usually go to start menu, system settings, click on advanced, and see it there. You can also try "ALT+F2", and typing kcontrol, system administration
<sub[t] rnl> near the bottum is some details on auto mounting nfs shares
<yaccin> Hamra: i prefere systemsettings over kcontrol :P
<Hamra> yaccin: me too
<sub[t] rnl> kcontrol has a couple things that systemsettings left out though
<sub[t] rnl> but yeah, systemsettings ftw
<dsmith__> wait, I have fstab already setup with my nfs share
<kerry> why do adept allways crashes at the end of an update?
<dsmith__> why do I need to setup another config?
<Hamra> i still wish there something similar to YAST in SUSE
<yaccin> sub[t] rnl: i only know 1 thing ^^
<kerry> adept tells me theres a new version of kubuntu what is it?
<joe_> hamra, thanks, but this last ? was on a machine w/ ubuntu not kubuntu so the menus are all different.  I probably need to got a ubuntu channel
<dsmith__> brb
<Hamra> joe_: ya it probably is, i never tried the GNOME environment
<Powerking> *gasp*...never tried gnome?
<kerry> adept tells me theres a new version of kubuntu what is it?
<Hamra> joe_: did you find what you want though?
<kerry> adept tells me theres a new version of kubuntu what is it?
<joe_> Yeah you solved my first 2 issue on my Kubuntu machine.  quick ?, is therea way to lock down the menus and such so my kids cant mess stuff up?
<Hamra> joe_: on kubuntu, when i right click the bar, i see "Lock Panels"
<joe_> Hamra, thatnks your a genious
<Hamra> joe_: glad to help
<xevious> kerry: which version are you running?
<xevious> kerry: because the new version won't be out until the 18th, unless you have adept set to show prerelease updates
<BigDaddy> OK, another (should be) simple question. I want a CPU - MEM - NET monitor like I had in GNOME's panel. The only thing I can find is CPULoad and KNetLoad. But they sit in the "system tray".
<BigDaddy> SysGuard is empty and there is no option to config
<BigDaddy> Any suggestions for that? I would like a graphical representation and not text
<tzanger> hit control-escape
<BigDaddy> task manager, OK
<tzanger> that's the kde system guard... works fine for me
<BigDaddy> Hmm, this is not what I meant. I am refering to the System Guard applet that is added to the panel
<gridl0ck> superkaramba comes to mind and add a theme
<BigDaddy> gridl0ck: I had thought about that, but I wanted something that was visible when a window was maximized
<BigDaddy> So the panel is the logical place for me
<gridl0ck> then applet it to the panel
<gridl0ck> or a panel*
<BigDaddy> superkaramba?
<gridl0ck> no applet
<BigDaddy> gridl0ck: I'm confused. That is what I am asking for. What applet can I install that will give me a graphical representaion of CPU/MEM/NET
<gridl0ck> sorry misread - system monitor?
<gridl0ck> i use superkaramba or gkrellm
<BigDaddy> yes, I have that one, but I was hoping for one that was more like the monitor in the GNOME panel
<BigDaddy> gkrellm, what is that?
<gridl0ck> applets are limited and kind of well visually challenged
<gridl0ck> it's a stacked monitoring app
<BigDaddy> lol, that is what I am finding. That is such a shame too. Is there a way to use GNOME applets in KDE?
<gridl0ck> i stay away from anything gnome related as much as possible - nothing against the team - but i try to support kde fully
<hurd> need help....using ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)... need voice chat capability on the fiesty box..
<BigDaddy> I understand. I like only a few things about GNOME, but I love the feel of KDE so far. This is just one of the few things that is bugging me.
<squidy> hey guys.. i've intalled the w32codecs into my system.. and when i try watch an rmvb video in kaffeine i just listen to audio.. but video doesn't apper..
<squidy> how do i get audio and video works in kaffeine?
<tetel> moin
<Josie> son of a ***** the stupid alternative install CD wouldn't detect the wireless stuff correctly, and there's no way to give this computer a wired connection atm.
<hurd> squidy...use vlc player
<hurd> works everytime
<gridl0ck> BigDaddy, in time you will come to appreciate the work of superkaramba and gkrellm if you use it to your liking
<squidy> hurd: i know.. but i really want to run kaffeine for that.. is there a way to do that?
<tetel> cu
<gridl0ck> BigDaddy, i have re-written a unix.theme to my needs and use it on the laptop and desktop
<BigDaddy> So far I am not impressed with desktop widgets
<lontra> squidy: if you want a nice kde player i'd recommend kplayer
<BigDaddy> gridl0ck: do you have a screenshot?
<gridl0ck> let me screen shot this theme i mod'd
<gridl0ck> sec
* Josie scurries around the net for possible ways to install Kubuntu on his retarded computer.
<gridl0ck> have to minimize crap
<squidy> ok ok.. i like kaffeine.. isn't a way to install rmvb codec and make it work with kaffeine?
<BigDaddy> gridl0ck: thats exactly what I am talking about. If I have a bunch of windows open, I don't want to have to minimize them all to see the info
<gridl0ck> erm not exactly what i was getting at - but sec
<lontra> squidy: play around with the video settings
<hurd> checkd some more on kaffeine
<hurd> too many issues buddy
<hurd> squid pro quo
<hurd> :)
<Josie> So ca anyone help me with this: I'm trying to install Kubuntu (7.04) with the alternative install cd (Computer doesn't have enough ram for the other one), however it doesn't load the proper module for my wireless adaptar and I won't connect to the network and thefore throws "Cannot download file" errors when it tries to install the base system.
<squidy> weird.. :( kaffeine just play audio.. video doesn't appear..  :(
<Josie> ... no one. damn.
<adaran> can anyone tell me how to install synaptic?
<xevious> Josie: sorry. i don't use wireless
<xevious> Josie: do you know which module your wireless card uses?
<dumnut> hi, i loaded kubuntu disk 6.06.1 yesterday and it worked fine hooking up to internet right away, then just hour ago it lost connection, i called att and it said signal goes to modem fine, but the modem lnternet light is off, is it bad mdem (6months old) or i need to configure some with kubuntu?
<Josie> xevious: rt73
<Josie> quite certain.
<sn00ze> mnnn
<xevious> Josie: can't you just modprobe it and start configuring?
<sub[t] rnl> dumnut: sounds like the modem isn't getting power or malfunctioning.  If att said the signal string was ok (not getting many flaps) then its a hardware issue
<xevious> Josie: again, i don't use wireless, so i don't know about setting up the keys and stuff
<Josie> xevious: It's semi-graphical. uses curses. I suppose I could cntrl alt into another terminal and try to modprobe it.
<xevious> Josie: that's what i'd do
<Josie> I'll try that in a minute.
<xevious> Josie: if it's in text mode, it's just alt to another terminal. ctrl-alt is for dropping from x to a text terminal
<Josie> Yeah yeah.
<dumnut> sub[t] rnl: good point, i'll call att to send me new modem. btw, i am trying to get funding to start my internet business, i'll let all you guys know when to register to buy my stocks.
<xevious> just letting you know in case you didn't
<Josie> Thanks =}
<Josie> Alright gonna go try that.
<Josie> Unfortuanetly, I'm using the computer I'm installing this on. lol. be back soon hopefully
<smax> hi
<clouder> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t] rnl> dumnut: keep us informed on that insider trading!
<sub[t] rnl> :P
* xevious loves insider trading
<kerry> sub[t] rnl: how to connect linux on xp?
<kerry> how to connect linux on xp? xevious
<xevious> kerry: i'm not sure what you mean...
<sub[t] rnl> kerry: if you want to access linux through windows you'll need to set up samba on the linux box
<xevious> kerry: are you talking about sharing files between a linux and windows xp computer?
<kerry> xevious: yes
<sub[t] rnl> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xevious> kerry: read those links, but the basic setup will be install samba and swat, connect to http://localhost:901/ in a web browser
<Romina> hi
<sub[t] rnl> hi
<Romina> is there any known bug with firefox in kubuntu?
<Romina> sometimes ... actually, very often,  firefox does not start when I do an ALT+F2 "firefox"
<sub[t] rnl> not that I know of, you looking for a buffer overflow? :P
<Romina> the firefox icon moves up and does next to my mouse pointer as if firefox would be up to start
<Romina> after a minute or so this icon disappears
<Romina> and firefox is still not running
<xevious> Romina: you probably have a dead firefox process
<Romina> xevious,  not really....
<xevious> open a terminal or hit alt+f2 and type killall firefox
<Romina> killall -9 firefox-bin   shows me that no dead process is active
<xevious> huh
<Romina> xevious, firefox-bin is the name of the process according to "top"
<Romina> well,  I tried to reproduce the error by starting firefox out of "konsole"
<Romina> but how often I try,  whenever I start firefox using konsole it starts
<Romina> when I do "ALT+F2"  and "firefox"  it starts 1 of 4 times
<Romina> does ALT+F2  use anything else than konsole?
<sub[t] rnl> you see anything unusual in the konsole when you start it?
<sub[t] rnl> any gripes?
<clouder> Romina: I've had that problem too, as well as when I click Icons in the kde menu.  Just completely random as far as I've seen
<Romina> clouder, any solution?
<Romina> sub[t] rnl, nope,  when I start it in the konsole everything works fine
<clouder> Romina: nah, I thought it was because I installed kubuntu-desktop ontop of a ubuntu install did you do the same?
<Romina> clouder, no its a regular kubuntu installation
<Romina> 7.04
<sn00ze> will beryl run on a amd 800 and geforce2?
<sub[t] rnl> how did you install it? source or apt or something else?
<sub[t] rnl> firefox that is
<clouder> Romina: I don't know then I don't have a solution, but it is a but annoying
<Romina> sub[t] rnl, aptitude install firefox
<clouder> a bit*
<sub[t] rnl> Romina: odd
<Romina> maybe I should compile it *g*
<sub[t] rnl> hehe, yeah I've never had a problem with firefox + ubuntu/kubuntu
<clouder> Romina: I don't think that would help, it did that to me earlier with adept, which I ran by clicking it through the k menu
<xevious> i've seen the problem before
<sub[t] rnl> xevious: any ideas on what causes it?
<xevious> i've only seen it when there were dead firefox processes
<sub[t] rnl> yeah
<cmartello> does anybody know about sound-recorder and why it might regularly terminate after ~3 minutes when I set it to record for four hours?
<xevious> Romina: try ps axuw|grep fox at the prompt
<Romina> any other way to determine firefox processes than doing a "killall -9 firefox-bin" ?
<Romina> ok
<xevious> er in a terminal
<grul> ps aux | grep firefox
<xevious> not at alt+f2
<grul> what's w do?
<grul> in ps
<xevious> wide mode
<sub[t] rnl> yum
<xevious> lets extremely long commands wrap to a newline
<grul> oh
<Romina> http://pastebin.com/d75df2637
<Romina> thats the output
<scienceboy> does anyone know of a way to create a live DVD that i can use as though the rest of the DVD is a hard drive?
<Romina> but firefox runs now
<xevious> Romina: was that with firefox running or not?
<Romina> with it running
<Romina> I closed every firefox window
<Romina> still the same output
<Romina> how can I kill these processes?
<Romina> firefox: no process killed
<Romina> firefox-bin: no process killed
<Romina> does not work the  killall -9  stuff
<xevious> Romina: kill 6432 6433
<xevious> then do ps auxw|grep fox again to see if it worked
<xevious> if not, try kill -9 6432 6433
<xevious> and check again
<Romina> user@linux:~$ ps axuw|grep fox
<Romina> user      6532  0.0  0.1   2884   752 pts/2    R+   03:14   0:00 grep fox
<xevious> yeah that's fine
<Romina> so it should start now?
<xevious> it should
<xevious> you don't have the weird stale konsole processes running that were executing firefox
<xevious> konsole --noclose -e /bin/sh -c firefox
<Romina> ok
<xevious> that's odd
<Romina> moment pls
<xevious> i dunno what that is
<Romina> it started
<xevious> superdeeduper
<sub[t] rnl> nice nice
<Romina> Thank you :-)
<xevious> no problemo
<Romina> can I create a shortcut icon for firefox?
<Romina> tray icon ...
<Romina> like gaim,  kopete,  xchat and so on
<clouder> yeah, just right click one of them and choose add application
<sub[t] rnl> sure, should be able to add and app to the kicker just by right clicking
<TheDude> you cant even install pidgin on kbuntu
<sub[t] rnl> ksmoothdock would be a lot cooler though
<clouder> TheDude: I did, but I compiled it
<sub[t] rnl> *cough*
<TheDude> clouder: what a bunch of shit
<clouder> ??
<TheDude> it should be available in apt
<clouder> i think it is
<clouder> in backports maybe?
<TheDude> clouder: you are crazy
<clouder> it will be avail in gutsy I think I heard
<TheDude> clouder: its a im client....how hard could it be to include
<TheDude> goin to be availablee?
<Romina> well, pidgin does not offer anything new to gaim
<TheDude> Romina: so what?
<Romina> both have the same problem:  No option to block ICQ contacts
<Romina> (to appear invisible to a user)
<clouder> TheDude: I don't know, I haven't made a package yet
<TheDude> clouder: pigin is one of the most  popular chat clients
<clouder> not sure about that, but I do like it
<Romina> clouder, adding an app to the tray icons does not work
<Romina> are you sure that you did not tell me how to add icons?
<Romina> tray icons are these quick-starters
<TheDude> I am capable of compiling it......uhhh....just , what kinda of repo is this?
<Romina> when you close an application it still runs as tray icon
<Romina> Backport for pidgin
<Romina> http://www.aaron-spettl.de/ubuntu/pidgin-backport-feisty.php
<scienceboy> does anyone know of a way to create a live DVD that i can use as though the rest of the DVD is a hard drive?
<TheDude> this is a sssssloopppy version of linux...only thing its got goin is knetworkmanager and the power app
<sub[t] rnl> whats sloppy?
<hellhound> does anyone know where I can find pyxml?  i cannot find it in the adept manager
<sub[t] rnl> hellhound: sudo apt-get install python-xml
<Minataku> Where's gas and plasma?
<Minataku> Sorry. Bored.
<Minataku> lol
<sub[t] rnl> hehe
<hellhound> sub[t] rnl: according to this site: http://www.synce.org/index.php/SyncEngine   i need both python-xml and pyxml
<scienceboy> does anyone know of a way to create a live DVD that i can use as though the rest of the DVD is a hard drive?
<Minataku> You can create a LiveDVD with customized contents, yes
<Minataku> However after that, it's read-only
<scienceboy> how do you customize the contents?
<Minataku> I don't know, I've never done it. Try Googling.
<scienceboy> k
<Minataku> I'm sure there are instructions/tools out there ^^
<cmartello> yeah, there's a couple tools
<cmartello> they don't even look that hard to use
<clouder> use the rest of the dvd as a hard drive? like to read and write?  that would be kerazie
<squidy> hey.. is there a repository for software commercial-nonfree from canonical?
<squidy> i found...
<Les_Caesars> hey, I have a question about compiz. I configured compiz to initiate the mouse-rotate of the cube, when I middle click. But I only want it to rotate when I middle click on the desktop. How do  I go about doing that?
<xevious> ok. so my question about compiz. is the only useful thing it offers the ability to shrink all your windows to fit the screen?
<xevious> other than that, pretty stuff...?
<Les_Caesars> xevious: lol. No. It has a LOT of useful stuff
<Les_Caesars> grouping&tabbing windows is very useful
<Les_Caesars> and the cube, although it looks like a toy, actually IS very useful
<nosrednaekim> I like opacity...
<Les_Caesars> the transparent is actually useful
<Les_Caesars> zooming is useful
<Les_Caesars> so is annotate
<Les_Caesars> their screenshot is useful, but it's not something you can't get w/o compiz
<xevious> i installed it once, and the adept_notifier/compiz bugginess bothered me. all i noticed was that my windows jiggled
<Les_Caesars> the placement of the windows and extra WM actions are useful
<xevious> what happens when you launch an opengl app?
<Les_Caesars> xevious: oh. Uninstall it and try again. That's not a problem any more
<nosrednaekim> xevious: I think there is openGL passthrough...
<Les_Caesars> xevious: it runs like normal. The performance is a little worse I think. But that just might be all in my head. I use Radeon, so OpenGL is f=ed up for me anyway
<PSPJunkie> Has anyone had a problem where Power Manager reports 0% charged and it isn't charging at all, as well as running 'acpi' ?
<Les_Caesars> xevious: did you install the compizfusion icon? It sounds like you never got to the configurer
<Les_Caesars> to see all of the features it has
<Les_Caesars> it really IS useful.
<xevious> this was a while ago
<xevious> what version of compiz am i looking for?
<Les_Caesars> um. I don't have the latest. But mine is...
<Les_Caesars> 1.0.5.2-0ubuntu3~ppa4
<xevious> Les_Caesars: which repository does that come from?
<xevious> and what's the difference between compiz and compiz fusion?
<Les_Caesars> xevious: gimme a moment to find out
<Les_Caesars> xevious: compiz is old. Compiz fusion is what used to be compiz.
<Les_Caesars> xevious: I make a bad habit of referring to compizfusion as just compiz
<xevious> adept is showing 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 for me
<xevious> that's just "compiz"
<Les_Caesars> yeah. It's compiz-core for me
<sub[t] rnl> beryl + compiz
<sub[t] rnl> yum
<Les_Caesars> but anywho. The repo...
<Smurf-Slayer> Can someone please point me to "good" instructions on how to put Java on my Ununtu machine so it will work with Firefox?  THX
<Les_Caesars> Smurf-Slayer: I know this isn't what you're asking for. But I think it's just a plugin you install from synaptic IIRC
<Smurf-Slayer> I've tried to follow the "manual" install instructions, and I've tried doing the install RPM and using the RPM but that still does't work.  It complains that jre needs ... and a huge list of things...
<nosrednaekim> !java | Smurf-Slayer
<ubotu> Smurf-Slayer: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: 32bit or 64bit?
<Smurf-Slayer> I just upgraded to 7.04.   And it is 32-bit
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Java_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: pay attention to the first two lines that say "Read #..."
<Les_Caesars> xevious: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Les_Caesars> add one for source code and one without
<Les_Caesars> those are the only ones I seem to have.
<Les_Caesars> except for wine
<Smurf-Slayer> I get this error when I try xevious' method... Package sun-java6-plugin is not available,
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: then you didn't add the repositories
<Smurf-Slayer> I gotta ask a dumb question... Why is this so darn hard?  Is it because of the license agreement or something?  I fail to understand why I can't just say "put it on there", and it does it... ARG!
<PSPJunkie> No one has had this problem with acpi?
<xevious> commercial (non-GPL) software takes a few steps. the main one is adding appropriate repositories for commercial software
<Smurf-Slayer> I guess I'm missing some key parts on how to add this multiverse thing...
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: http://kubuntuguide.org/Feisty#Add_Extra_Kubuntu_Repositories
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: follow it step by step. read _everything_
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: after that, it's just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin (recommend closing firefox first)
<Smurf-Slayer> xevious...  Okay, turned them on like it says, and it is actually doing it now!
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: excellent!
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: there's a whole lot of great info in that kubuntu guide, there's also the ubuntu guide which 90% applies to kubuntu
<Smurf-Slayer> Got the jre, now it is doing bin
<letalis> is there a way to setup a shortcut to the k menu similar to the way the windows key functions in windows.
<letalis> ?
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: just avoid automatix like the plague
<xevious> letalis: alt-f1 does it
<npillowpats> Smurf-Slayer : automatix is the devil
<xevious> letalis: the windows key is a modifier in linux (like alt and ctrl) so i dont think that just the windows key can be assigned to any functions
<npillowpats> man, icewm is nice
<npillowpats> so minimal and humble
<kcs80> xevious: it can, if you change the mapping
<letalis> if i could set it to WIn+Z it would be fine
<letalis> i just got used to having that functionality and having a search in kbfx is useless if you actually have to click the button
<xevious> letalis: K Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<kcs80> letalis: kcontrol > keyboard shortcuts > pop launch menu, and choose the combination win+z
<kcs80> lol
<xevious> letalis: "Popup Launch Menu" is there, under Panel
<xevious> oh
<kcs80> if you want the windows key to popup without any extra key, you will need to create a .Xmodmap file with the mapping
<kcs80> ie "keycode 115 = F15"
<xevious> kcs80: wouldn't that eliminate using the windows key as a modifier?
<kcs80> xevious: yes
<xevious> kcs80: thought so
<Smurf-Slayer> xevious!  You da man!  Thanks VERY Much!
<Smurf-Slayer> I've never gotten it to work before, and it does now!!!  WOO HOO!
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: my pleasure. enjoy!
<letalis> thanks xevious
<xevious> yer welcome
<letalis> now to get kbfx to work with it and ill be happy.
<letalis> lol
<Smurf-Slayer> Next easy question...  What do I have to do to see something like "Windows Task Manager", specifically the CPU, I/O and Networking utilization, if any of that is available?
<LeRoy> I am running kubuntu feisty on my lenovo R61 lappy.  I have a Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller which I can ID with lspci, but it doesn't automount.  What is the command to mount this device?
<letalis> Smurf-Slayer: its called ksysguard
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: KSysGuard
<mel> Hey guys, I am new to linux and I have a P105 Toshiba Satellite laptop computer. I have been reading up on the forums on the sound issues. I am having these issues. No sould at all. I tried everything that was posted on the forums. Can someone logon to my system for me and fix my sound. I had same problems ith saybayon so I switched to ubuntu with th same results...
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: you can customize it to display what you want
<Smurf-Slayer> Is that something I have to install, or is it already on here and I have to find it?
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: K Menu -> System -> KSysGuard
<nosrednaekim> mel: did you try going to #alsa yet?
<Smurf-Slayer> Ahhh!
<nosrednaekim> Smurf-Slayer: its already installed
<xevious> Smurf-Slayer: it'll just take a little while to figure out how to customize the displays
<acee1234> y doesnt the windows key act as super in kubuntu?
<mel> I tried the alsa already yes..I will try again..
<LeRoy> acee1234: it can, you just have to configure it to do so
<acee1234> LeRoy: how do i do that?
<LeRoy> in k-menu, system settings
<LeRoy> acee1234: one sec
<nosrednaekim> mel: well,  I would ssh in there...but I can't right now. I have to go in about 15 minutes
<LeRoy> acee1234: ok, kmenu/system settings/Region & Language select keyboard layout, then chooce the xkb Options tab.  Enable xkb then scroll down the list of options and you will find one to enable win key as super OR...
<mel> No problems.. Thanks anyway
<LeRoy> acee1234: depending on the keyboard type you have, from the layout tab you can select the keyboard model which will then add the command to enable the win key as super... but I use an IBM type M keyboard, which is a 101 keyboard, and have to enable my left alt as super... so there is that as well
<LeRoy> ok, back to my question: if my xD-Picture Card does not mount automagically is there a way to mount it manually?  I'm not sure what the device is...
<scienceboy> what does the following lines mean
<scienceboy> # apt-get remove ttf-baekmuk \
<scienceboy>     ttf-kochi-gothic \
<scienceboy>     ttf-kochi-mincho
<nosrednaekim> LeRoy: take a look at dmesg after popping a card.
<scienceboy> # vi /etc/apt/sources.list # (Enable universe repositories)
<scienceboy> # apt-get update
<scienceboy> # apt-get install partimage partimage-server ssh
<scienceboy> # /etc/init.d/partimaged stop # (Stops extra processes and frees sockets)
<scienceboy> # /etc/init.d/ssh stop # (Stops extra processes and frees sockets)
<scienceboy> # update-rc.d -f partimaged remove
<scienceboy> # update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<scienceboy> # apt-get clean
<scienceboy> # dpkg-reconfigure console-data # (Select Italian Standard keyboard)
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LeRoy> nosrednaekim: dmesg... forgot about that... I am able to find it in lspci... but forget to check dmesg...thanks, let me do that.
<LeRoy> !paste
<scienceboy> ah
<acee1234> LeRoy: thank you works great
<LeRoy> acee1234: welcome!
<scienceboy> can someone tell me what this means?
<scienceboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40595/
<dxdt> Hello, I'm currently using ubuntu and I would like to switch to kubuntu.  I don't want to just install kubuntu-desktop, however, because I feel that it will put WAY too many applications that I don't need on my machine.  Is there a minimalist KDE install I could do by chance?
<Aresilek> I download and installed beryl-kubuntu from the rep., does anyone know how to fire it up?
<pope> i'm having trouble getting stacks to work w/ kiba-dock, any suggestions?
<xevious> ok, so Ctrl-Escape brings up "Taskmanager" according to System Settings. This launches KDE System Guard (KSysGuard) but only with the process table, not with the Load tab. anyone know why this is?
<scienceboy> dxdt - i do not know of any minimalist KDEs, however what you could do is install the desktop, then spend a bit of time uninstalling the programs that you do'nt want
<LeRoy> scienceboy: it debends on the context... it looks like instructions for removing a truetype font, then editing a source.list file for apt get followed by and update followed by and upgrade.
<xevious> (and yes, i do know that i can switch it to a "Command Shortcut")
<scienceboy> the context is as following
<scienceboy> Now you are at the root of the (K)Ubuntu filesystem. Tweak the system as you like:
<scienceboy> it has to do with creating a custom live CD
<scienceboy> the link that i got it from is here
<scienceboy> http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<LeRoy> scienceboy: seems like there should be more to it.  I haven't created a live CD however, so I can't say for certain.  It's clearly instructions for installing partimage and partimage-server (as well as ssh, though I would assume ssh already installed, or personally I use openssh...)
<xevious> last time i tried compiz you had to do without a pager. has this changed?
<LeRoy> scienceboy: sorry, not experience with that... looks like that's step 6 of a longer list of steps though... have you done the first 5?
<nosrednaekim> xevious: pager?
<LeRoy> xevious: a pager?
<scienceboy> leroy: i'm just trying to understand it first
<LeRoy> scienceboy: well, the steps you've sited relate specifically to removing applications from apt, modifying the sources.list to enable getting additional applications from apt, then doing some clean-up and "tweaking"... that's helpful?
<scienceboy> leroy: yes, it is helpful. but what exactly is sources.list? do i just put the names of the applications that i wish it to include into that file, and i'm good to go?
<xevious> nosrednaekim, LeRoy: a desktop pager. the little thing where you see tiny outlines of the windows from all your desktops
<kcs80> scienceboy: thanks a lot for this link, very nice information, I will try that
<nosrednaekim> xevious: like expose?
<xevious> nosrednaekim, LeRoy: the only way to see all your desktops was to spin the cube around
<nosrednaekim> ah! I see
<nosrednaekim> i'm not sure if that was fixed yet.
<scienceboy> kcs80
<scienceboy> kcs80: you're welcome. if you manage to do it, then please tell me!
<xevious> i use the desktop pager all the time, drag windows from one desktop to another, etc
<LeRoy> xevious: with compiz-fusion you can view all desktops via Expo as well as rotating the cube... plus you can use either window switcher or ring switcher to view all open apps, regarless of desktop... check out the folks at #compiz, they can get you more details
<nosrednaekim> LeRoy: thats not what he is talking about.
<tony_> Can anyone help with an install?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: sure
<xevious> LeRoy: yeah. i'll bother them instead :)
<acee1234> when i try to install emerald it keeps telling me BREAK(install). any ideas?
<LeRoy> xevious: they will likely have more info on setup and such... sorry couldn't be much help, though I use CF all the time.
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: what does it break?
<xevious> thanks LeRoy
<letalis> is ther ea program for X that would automate the mouse licking areas of the screen with a keyboard press?
<letalis> i dont think hotkeying the kmenu will work with kbfx
<letalis> clicking
<letalis> lol licking
<acee1234> x crashed if anyone replied please repost
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: what does it break?
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I am getting a hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 error when I try to access my slave drive
* NightBird just downloaded the cl-sdl-demos file, and I only got the data for it, and not the actual demo files... anyone know why?
<tony_> nosrednaekim: THat and I cant play any movies.
<kcs80> acee1234: i would do a "dpkg --configure -a" and see if the break remains
<nosrednaekim> !mount | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: it just says that from the adept packed manager under  "requested"
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: humm... try installing it from the command line... it will give a better error
<scienceboy> leroy: is that how sources.list works?
<Airforce55555> is there a way to send around 500mb of info directly to someone else. not using any medium
<NightBird> n/m I wasn't looking in the right spot..
<tony_> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/m554ae7f7
<nosrednaekim> tony_: just use the disk and filesystems in system settings
<acee1234> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LeRoy> scienceboy: sources.list is a list of sources (sorry to sound redundant!) for applications.  So for instance, the default sources.list file will contain the paths to the various source packages available.  YOu can modify sources.list to include additional sources.  So if you, for instance, want unsupported multimedia apps, you'd look for the medubuntu sources and add them to the sources.list.  aft
<LeRoy> er that you'd updates your database of sources using apt-get update.  Then you could use apt-get install x to instal package x from the new sources.
<tony_> nosrednaekim: How do I enable the disk?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: are you in there?
<kcs80> letalis: kmousetool, maybe?
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Show Details not mouted
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: run a "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> tony_: ok, well, edit that disk/partition, and tell it to automount
<tony_> nosrednaekim: click New?
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: same error
<nosrednaekim> tony_: yeah
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: what repositories do you have enabled?any 3rd party ones?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: make the mount point somewhere in /media
<nosrednaekim> have it able to be mounted by normal users.
<nosrednaekim> have it be enabled at startup.
<nosrednaekim> tony_: is it NTFS?
<koubre> hi
<nosrednaekim> no koubre
<koubre> hi
<nosrednaekim> *hi
<clouder> scienceboy: yeah to addon to LeRoy, sources.list just lists places where app packages exists. then your package managers such as apt, adept, etc... (when updated) say hey I can now install this stuff.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<koubre> Im Mexican one questuion
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: fixed it was the third party repositories
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: thank you
<nosrednaekim> :)
<scienceboy> leroy/clouder: so i modify sources.list to include different packages, with a url? and then i do apt-update to install them?
<koubre> how install win Kubuntu
<koubre> how isntall wine
<tony_> nosrednaekim: FAT
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tony_> It says I need a mount point
<koubre> tanks
<LeRoy> scienceboy:  you add the source uri then use apt-update to update the local db for apt, then you use apt-get install to install a particular package...
<nosrednaekim> tony_: ok,put in /media/slave
<clouder> scienceboy: you you'd add the source to the sources.list then do $sudo apt-get update then $sudo apt-get install whatever-i-want-here
<nosrednaekim> you can replace slave with whatever you want
<scienceboy> leroy: so i use it to add teh repositorys
<LeRoy> scienceboy: that's the idea!
<scienceboy> leroy: thank you!
<scienceboy> clouder: thank you too!
<LeRoy> question: converting mp3 to wav/ogg in konqueror... what the syntax?  I've done it before, but I've forgotten...
<LeRoy> scienceboy: np
<scienceboy> leroy/clouder: so now i'm going to try that, after the new version comes out!
<nosrednaekim> LeRoy: audiocd:/
<tony_> nosrednaekim: YOU ROCK
<nosrednaekim> tony_: that works?
<LeRoy> nosrednaekim: that's to read the files from an audio cd and convert them to something else, if I remember correctly.  I already have the mp3 and I want to convert them to something else...
<kerry> xevious: back
<clouder> scienceboy: you mean gutsy?
<tony_> nosrednaekim: If you can fix it so I can watch videos on here Kubuntu is a keeper..
<nosrednaekim> LeRoy: ah sorry
<kerry> xevious: to connect linux to xp
<LeRoy> np
<letalis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KBFX_(KDE) kbfx wikipedia writeup, offers a way to use the win key with kbfx
<nosrednaekim> tony_: what type of videos?
<letalis> :)
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Yes sir it did.
<kerry> to connect linux to xp nosrednaekim
<kerry> xevious: how do i proceed?
<xevious> kerry: i'm heading out for the night. there are many people here who can help you out with setting up samba to share nicely with windows
<scienceboy> clouder: yes, that one
<nosrednaekim> kerry: eh.... i;m about to leave too.
<kerry> lol
<LeRoy> mp3:/
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I tried wmv, avi, dvd nothing plays in Kaffine. I dl'ed the codecs in Add/Remove programs
<nosrednaekim> just gotta finish with tony here
<nosrednaekim> !codecs | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<clouder> someone correct me if I'm wrong, but do upgrade to gutsy when it's official don't you do $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: use adept_manager,it lists more packages.
<kerry> clouder: yes
<nosrednaekim> clouder: you have to change your sources.list first, but yeah
<clouder> oh you do, ok
<tony_> nosrednaekim: WHen I was trying out Ubuntu ... everything played. It found the codecs on its own.
<xevious> can someone help kerry out with setting up a simple samba share between a new kubuntu install and a windows computer?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: yeah... indeed, its is nicer in that way. umm all I can say is try "libxine-extracodecs" and try to find a codec mentioning avi.
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I'll try adpt_manager
<nosrednaekim> and I have to go... have fun everyone!
<kerry> 7.04 :)
<tony_> nosrednaekim: let me try. Thanks again for your help.
<clouder> nosrednaekim: have a good one
<nosrednaekim> NP :)
<kerry> xevious: all  the time u are there u could of tell me how or give me the tuto on a website or something
<clouder> kerry, have you tried ubuntuguide.org?
<clouder> I've gotten my samba working with my pops windows laptop a few times following their samba walkthrough
<kerry> xevious: how do i check to see it i got sound?i dont have nothing on the pc
<xevious> kerry: i'm trying to leave, but i don't want to leave you without seeing that you get helped. what you want to do is set up samba on your kubuntu system. you need to install the package samba (using apt-get at the command prompt or adept if you prefer graphics), then configure samba to share a directory either read-only (more secure) or read-write (harder to set up and less secure). if you also install swat, it gives you a web interface to configur
<xevious> onfiguration files. read up here: http://kubuntuguide.org/Feisty#Samba_File_Sharing - and google for the samba howto
<xevious> kerry: there's a test for your sound card if you click on the K Menu -> System -> Kubuntu Device Database
<xevious> kerry: good luck, read everything carefully (swat has very detailed documentation, but it can be a bit cryptic to new users), and i'll be on tomorrow if you need any more help
<xevious> and when can i get kubuntu affiliation in here? i've helped like a million people in the last week
<kerry> xevious: it will be 2morow in 45min
<kerry> :)
<xevious> kerry: well i'm going to the bar, so tomorrow means like... tomorrow afternoon
<kerry> k
<xevious> i'll add you to my buddy list so i can check in on your progress tomorrow
<kerry> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crxyem> anyone here use rsync ?
<Telroth> can anyone give me a list of the default groups that the initial user is in?
<crxyem> Telroth : adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, admin
<crxyem> at least that what my system has for UID 1000
<Telroth> thanks
<Telroth> that's what i was looking for :)
<Myrth[home] > hi, is it a bug in konqueror: on http://www.opensource.org/licenses/osl-3.0.php it shows in <ol> 6. after 1. ?
<clouder> Myrth[home] : there's def something wrong.  In my konq it jumps from 1 to 6
<Myrth[home] > also, all the programs besides ones from kde (kopete for example) open firefox for links. kopete opens them in konqueror. where do i configure it to use firefox?
<juan> hello all! i have a problem with my kpresenter, it doesn't load any power point presentations
<Telroth> crxyem, do you know if I have to do anything special to get it to update group access in terminals ?
<kcs80> Myrth[home] : true, that is a bug. and for the firefox, there is "default applications" option on kcontrol where you can set it
<Myrth[home] > kcs80: thakn you :)
<Myrth[home] > thank
<clouder> Myrth[home] : and if kcontrol def app. doesn't work double check to make sure that the application itself isn't choosing to open links in konq over firefox or whatever browser it's using
<Myrth[home] > clouder: kcontrol worked. couldn't find it in kopete
<clouder> Myrth[home] : ahh ok, great ;D
<Myrth[home] > there's no link in menus for kcontrol in gutsy right?
<Myrth[home] > maybe would be nice to have it
<crxyem> Telroth : can't say that I do
<clouder> Myrth[home] : I've yet to try gutsy at all, might want to ask around in ubuntu+1 see if you get anything
<Myrth[home] > i don't think it was in feisty either :)
<Telroth> i don't think they've ever had it
<Telroth> I simply use the settings applet on my kicker though
<Myrth[home] > with the latest updates gutsy behaves nice with my laptop
<clouder> Myrth[home] : oh, I just assumed k medu system settings was it :X
<Telroth> it provides a menu with all of kcontrol's applets and a link to kcontrol
<Myrth[home] > Telroth: you mean System Settings in menu?
<clouder> oh, is kcontrol like gconf?
<Telroth> yeah, kinda
<Telroth> Myrth[home] , no
<Telroth> right click on blank space on your kicker
<Telroth> select "Add Applets..."
<Myrth[home] > oh i see
<Myrth[home] > hate to waste space on my panel :P
<Telroth> it's just an icon :P
<Telroth> "Settings Menu"
<Telroth> kinda like the apple menu on mac OS 9
<Myrth[home] > i like the minimal icon size in quick launcher applet :)
<Telroth> one of the few things i liked about that OS
<Myrth[home] > panel icons are spanning over whole height and same width.. so can't use them efficiently
<Telroth> i use small, thin bars
<stephan> can anyone tell me the easiest way to install java and java firefox plugin for kubuntu 7.10?
<Telroth> sudo apt-get install sub-java5-jdk
<Myrth[home] > Telroth: i have 3 rows of launcher, tasks and systray
<Telroth> Myrth[home] , you're not actually supposed to run that much stuff at once :D
<Telroth> :P
<Telroth> Myrth[home] , then again I don't use the taskbar
<stephan> Telroth: it says it cant find that package
<Myrth[home] > Telroth: you don't??
<Telroth> beryl's Scale plugin has made a nice replacement for that
<Telroth> stefan, make sure multiverse and universe repositories are enabled
<Telroth> I have a thumb button on my mouse
<Telroth> which i have set to activate scale
<Telroth> much, much quicker than task bar
<Telroth> so task bar wen away :)
<clouder> oh speaking of taskbar, how do I make alt tab show windows from both of my screens (dual monitor)
<Telroth> uh
<Telroth> rebind the keys
<clouder> I looked in shortcuts I didn't see anything
<clouder> it said all workspaces but I don't want all workspaces I want all windows from one workspace on two monitors
<Telroth> aye
<Telroth> other than that i dunno in kde
<Telroth> in beryl you can by default
<tony134> does anyone play openarena?
<leileilol> me
<leileilol> i play it      every month!
<leileilol> once :(
<leileilol> which is funny because i lead the project lol
<leileilol> i actually play other games more than my own
<tony134> i'm having a problem with openarena not returning to the original resolution or refresh. is that a common problem?
<leileilol> no
<leileilol> hrm
<leileilol> i have no idea about htat one, sorry :/
<tony134> i even had the problem on last install
<tony134> seems a common problem with a few games i run. using a 6800GT
<tony134> great game though. i just made a simple script to click on for that problem and it returns me to 1680x1050
<leileilol> could be your driver configuration, doesn't happen on fglrx (ati)
<leileilol> that doesn't mean it's unsolvable for nvidia though. that's the first time i've heard about this bug
<Myrth[home] > Telroth: any advantage of beryl over compiz?
<leileilol> and i do not have a linux box with an nvidia card ready
<Telroth> Myrth[home] , currently beryl crashes a lot less for me than compiz-fusion
<tony134> also on video config i can't change resolution sometimes unless i choose either 68 or 67 hertz which my monitor doesn't natively support but works anyhow. that may be the root of the problem
<Telroth> that and i have yet to figure out how to get compiz-fusion to bind to mouse buttons
<Telroth> so, despite beryl being discontinued, I still use it
<Myrth[home] > hmm.. trying to add in adept emerald and it says BREAK (install) why?
<Myrth[home] > heliodor too, but aquamarine is ok
<Telroth> uh
<Telroth> i dunno
<Myrth[home] > Telroth: nm :)
<Telroth> i use trevino's repos
<Telroth> never had any trouble with them
<Jaearess> Does anyone know what group you have to be part of to access joysticks? I accidently removed myself from all groups and apparently didn't add the one for joysticks back.
<tony134> anyone know how to rename images in digikam?
<medivh> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Myrth[home] > Telroth: interesting, when i try to move window beryl maximizes width... :)
<stephan> Telroth: wouldn't i want to be using java6 instead of 5?
<Telroth> Myrth[home] , can't explain that
<medivh> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Telroth> stephan, there's not a *whole* lot of difference between them, but yeah java6 would be slightly better
<Telroth> it's realatively new to me to have java6 in the repos so i forget it sometimes
<kerry> how do i dee y xorg file?(/)
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I partitioned an external hard drive as FAT32 and one primary partition, but it's not showing up in Kubuntu.
<medivh> Does anyone happen to use Karamba? or know of another tool with similar function?
<tony134> snowdonkey: did you mount it?
<snowdonkey> tony134: No.  I was expecting a dialog to come up like other external devices.  How can I mount manually?
<tony134> snowdonkey: http://www.google.com/search?q=mount+fat32&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<tony134> snowdonkey: just edit the file and it should automount on startup
<tony134> snowdonkey: it's normally done on kubuntu when installing and there's a command that will autodetect and mount, forgot it though
<snowdonkey> tony134: Which file should I edit?
<snowdonkey> tony134: /etc/fstab?
<tony134> snowdonkey: yep
<snowdonkey> tony134: Cool, thanks.
<tony134> snowdonkey: np
<WorkingOnWise> can someone help me decide between kontact and evolution? I was an Outlook user who has had his last freakin windows BSOD! I don't use exchange, but I do use the linking abilities, the scheduling, all the contact abilities, as well as the journaling and task list. Which app gets me closer to those features.
<arrilaser> howdy all
<tony134> WorkingOnWise: from what i hear, kontact
<WorkingOnWise> Hi FunnyLookinHat. I remember you from when I tried out Fiesty and had sooooo many ATI/beryl problems...
<WorkingOnWise> FunnyLookinHat: Thanks again for all the help.
<arrilaser> i have a silly quetion regaurding 2.4ko files and 2.6 loads w/o rebuilds should I go someplavce else
<WorkingOnWise> what smartphone os syncs well with kontact?
<WorkingOnWise> what language is koffice written it?
<n8k99> its written using the Qt toolset, which is written in C++
<FunnyLookinHat> WorkingOnWise, lol no worries   : )
<MurielGodoi>  Hi, recently I update my amarok from 1.4.3 to 1.4.7 in Kubuntu 7.04, since that my amarok is freezing and using 100% of cpu during several seconds when I perform a search in my collection. Had anyone faced the same problem?
<flaccid> things like that are pretty common
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: I tried to delete ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok folder,  reinstall the packages,but no success? There is a possible solution for that issue?
<dsmith__> has anyone been able to get SD cards working in Ubuntu?
<MurielGodoi> dsmith: My hp laptop has sd slot and it works fine here
<dsmith__> thats what I have
<dsmith__> internal on my hp
<dsmith__> MurielGodoi: Did you do anything special?
<ubunturos> configuring the X server while it is on tty7, isn't good?
<MurielGodoi> dsmith_: nothing
<ubunturos> (from tty1)
<dsmith__> fiesty?
<MurielGodoi> dsmith_: yep
<dsmith__> hmmmmmmmm
<dsmith__> my images are from my treo
<dsmith__> I dont know the format
<dsmith__> mybe thats why?
<dsmith__> did you format the disc?
<flaccid> MurielGodoi, report it as bug. goto #amarok
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: ok thx
<dsmith__> I like ubuntu takes bug reports
<flaccid> MurielGodoi, also check that codecs are installed and that no scripts are loaded. its possible an amarok script is causing it. check top to see which process is doing 100%
<dsmith__> easier then M$
<WorkingOnWise> can I cleanly change from Ubuntu AMD64 to Kubuntu AMD64, without needing to reinstall the whole OS?
<stdin> WorkingOnWise: yeah, just install "kubuntu-desktop" from synaptic and you can choose kde when you login
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: amarok app is using 98% of my core 2 duo for playing a mp3 file!
<flaccid> and is the mp3 file playing
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: yep... but sometimes it freezes
<flaccid> yep i would report the bug on launchpad and talk about it in#amarok as well. its these kinds of things that make amarok look amateurish imo
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: ok i will do that
<flaccid> cool
<chequers> hi all, how do I change dolphin to use the more conventional 'double click to open a folder', rather than the single click method?
<stdin> chequers: System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse
<chequers> cheers
<bwayne> so why is it that the Ubuntu gnome desktop seems to get more innovative development that the Kubuntu desktop?
<chequers> more people use it
<stdin> because after a feature is added to ubuntu it has to be ported to kde
<stdin> takes time and effort
<bwayne> so is kubuntu not directly supported by Canonical, as Ubuntu is?
<chequers> it's as official as ubuntu is
<stdin> it is
<joe1> If I  got wireless working in ubuntu, will it still work if i load the kde desktop?
<stdin> yes, the drivers are the same on both
<sub[t] rnl> networkmanager and knetworkmanager are the same thing, so yup
<WorkingOnWise> anyone using kde4? how do you like it compared to 3?
<sparr_> is there anything that i can put inside a script so that when run, it behaves as if i had passed it through source?
<joe1> what are the main advantages to kubuntu over ubuntu?
<stdin> well, it has KDE
<stdin> that's the main and only difference
<ubunturos> joe1: and some things work out of the box for Kubuntu, than Ubuntu
<joe1> ok, what is the main benefit of kde over gnome?
<stdin> joe1: you'd have to try Gnome and KDE  for yourself to see, it's a preference
<sparr_> joe1: kde is more poweful.  gnome is easier to use.
<flaccid> somebody in ##windows told me flash drives don't use or require partitions, only filesystems. is this true or false?
<sparr_> flaccid: both
<stdin> they don't have to, but neither does a HDD
<sparr_> flaccid: no drive NEEDS partitions, you could write a filesystem directly to a normal hard drive if you wanted
<flaccid> i guess thats what i thought
<sparr_> flaccid: but, if you want to play nice with windows and digital cameras, dont partition flash devices  :)
<flaccid> right
<joe1> sparr_: in a nutshell, how is kde more powerful?  what fuetures do like over gnomee?"
<stdin> general discussion in -offtopic, thanks
<sparr_> joe1: kde offers a LOT of integration.  in particular, the kioslave input/output system allows for any kde application to open files over sftp, smb, ftp, etc
<sparr_> stdin: the set of conversation outside 'general discussion' and 'things that belong in #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu' is so vanishingly small that it wouldnt actually merit a channel
<WorkingOnWise> sparr_ do you know what development tools are used for kde and koffice?
<stdin> sparr_: if it's not a support question, it does not belong in here
<sparr_> stdin: 99% of all kubuntu support questions belong in #ubuntu
<stdin> sparr_: no, this is kubuntu support for those running kubuntu. some issues are shared with #ubuntu but that doesn't mean they have to be in there
<sub[t] rnl> still, support questions are fielded and answered here, as this is what the channel is for
<momal> Can someone tell me a good dvdauthoring tool. I need a gui able to add chapters and titles. I need it to support pretty much any format(avi mainly). Please don't say any of the following qdvdauthor, devede, kmediafactory, dvdstyler. Something similar to Nero vision under windows but for linux.
<sparr_> forbidding general discussion is counter productive.  the channel would be silent, losing the attention of the few people still awake and willing to actually field support questions
<sparr_> momal: have you considered nero vision in wine or crossover?
<stdin> sparr_: regardless, those are the channel rules
<n8k99>  sparr_ not necessarily true as not all timezones are late
<momal> sparr_: That would mean I have to pirate nero vision.
<helloyo> can i launch an application as a different user? kdesu doesn't seem to do this (cannot connect to xserver)
<flaccid> gui or cli, helloyo ?
<sparr_> n8k99: and yet channel activity tends to follow us east coast peak times.  we have you outnumbered  :-p
<stdin> helloyo: Alt-F2, Options > Run as a different user
* n8k99 is EST
<sparr_> helloyo: kdesu sudo -u otherusername commandtorun
<sparr_> or that  :)
<sparr_> stdin's way requires you to know the other user's password.  my way requires you to have sudo access to sudo  :)
<joe1> sparr_:so with wine can you run  very many windows programs?
<flaccid> first 1 is most harmless
<helloyo> sparr_, flaccid, stdin: thanks, the alt+f2 method did the trick
<sparr_> joe1: yes.  between 10% and 90%, depending on your field  :)
<sparr_> having sudo access to sudo is actually a Bad Thing, imho, but i believe debian and ubuntu ship with it enabled
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: That problem should be related to package managament stuff
<sparr_> a good thing to bring up in #ubuntu  :)
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: a guy in #amarok told me to update libxine and libxine and libxine-extracodecs
<MurielGodoi> flaccid: so i realized that i hadn't the package libxine1-kde installed
<MurielGodoi> after i install that pakage and libxine-extracodecs, all problem seens be solved here
<flaccid> yeah thats what i said first MurielGodoi . you said it was playing the mp3 so... but maybe you did a manual upgrade and neglected to update the codecs?
<flaccid> an mp3 would not be able to play without libxine-extracodecs or equiv
<MurielGodoi> at first I installed ubuntu and afterthat I install kde-desktop package
<MurielGodoi> and did all apt-get update/upgrade
<flaccid> yeah first thing i said was codecs, but thats cool. if they were not installed it should actually have said an error and not do 100% cpu..
<MurielGodoi> I guess if can the package libxine1-kde be out of kde-desktop dependences?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> its not
<flaccid> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<flaccid> totally optional
<MurielGodoi> i agree about libxine-extracodecs... but and about libxine1-kde?
<flaccid> !info libxine1-kde
<ubotu> libxine1-kde: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 92 kB
* flaccid goes to look
<stdin> hmm, I don't have libxine1-kde installed on my feisty system and amarok plays mp3s fine
<MurielGodoi> stdin: do you use kde or gnome?
<stdin> kde
<stdin> how dare you ask :p
<flaccid> i don't know if i cbf to find the answer lol packages.ubuntu.com aint loading for me and im on windows lol
<MurielGodoi> stdin : sorry about that :/ I am not a english naitive speaker...
<flaccid> haha
<MurielGodoi> stdin: Wasn't my intention be rude
<flaccid> he was just doing a joke haha
<flaccid> seems like libxine1-kde just has more kde specific xine libs including libarts
<flaccid> maybe its a better suited pkg for kubuntu than libxine-extracodecs, not sure
<Scunizi> how do I get flash working in konquerer?
<MurielGodoi> okay :)
<holycow> anyone here setup the kde4 test environment in the topic?
<holycow> does that work on gutsy?
<acee1235> amarok wont play mp3's in kubuntu 7.10 any ideas?
<MurielGodoi> acee1235:I know that one :)
<acee1235> MurielGodoi: solution?
<MurielGodoi> acee1235: Install libxine-extracodecs package
<acee1235> MurielGodoi: how
<flaccid> !adept | acee1235
<ubotu> acee1235: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> acee1235: it's "libxine1-ffmpeg" actually
<MurielGodoi> acee1235: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs in sheel
<acee1235> use sudo apt-get instal...right
<acee1235> ok
<flaccid> well libxine1-ffmpeg is a dep yeah
<Scunizi> does libxine-extracodecs enable flash?
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stdin> !info libxine-extracodecs gutsy
<flaccid> nope Scunizi
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodecs does not exist in gutsy
<dorkface> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<stdin> no libxine-extracodecs in gutsy
<flaccid> ouch
<flaccid> meh im out of touch, coz i just went to a new employer that uses windows heh
<NickPresta> I thought gutsy had a new metapackage for all the extra codecs (audio, video, etc)?
<wightstraker> Hey all, I have a problem I hope you could help me with
<hangthedj> kubuntu-restricted-extras i think
<flaccid> i guess #ubuntu+1
<acee1235> MurielGodoi:  no good and package that "replaced it" doesn twork
<stdin> acee1235: the package "libxine1-ffmpeg" is the package that lets amarok play mp3s, make sure you restart amarok after it's installed to take effect
<wightstraker> I had to reconfigure xorg.conf in order to get my monitor to display the proper resolution, however every time I logout and log back in it doesn't remember any of the changes I made
<wightstraker> So I have to reconfigure every time I log in
<wightstraker> Any ideas?
<gunashekar>  i was adviced to install the latest drivers for alsa. I have downloaded it , can anyone tell me how to install?
<acee1235> stdin: i did that, installed restared amarok still no go
<acee1235> stdin: is there something in amarok that i need to change configure or enable?
<kao> Hi
<stdin> acee1235: shouldn't be, to make sure look in the settings and make sure it's using xine engine
<wightstraker> Anyone..?
<flaccid> how did you configure X, wightstraker
<acee1235>  stdin: it is using it still no go
<kao> I am a Ubuntu user - can anyone direct me to a site where I can get some advice re-open office 2.2?
<wightstraker> flaccid: in safe restart, recovery mode, sudo mpkg-reconfigure xserve-xorg
<wightstraker> flaccid: I tried it both as root and as a user
<wightstraker> flaccid: but when I switch to regular startup I get no signal until I reconfigure
<flaccid> um not sure whtas going on there. but i would but up normal and then goto tty2 then kill kdm then configure x then restart kdm, if it fails, check logs
<flaccid> but up = boot up
<flaccid> at least this way you can see log and problem. and instead of starting kdm after new xorg.conf, you could alternatively do startx and see the problem in standard out on screen
<wightstraker> Thanks flaccid
<wightstraker> I'll keep experimenting
<flaccid> wightstraker, check log first: cat /var/log/X.org.0.log or whatever it is
<lachlan> hello does anybody know how to get compiz fusion working in 7.10?
<flaccid> what version is 7.10
<lachlan> gutsy
<flaccid> is that gutsy  - see #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-effects
<lachlan> ok
<flaccid> its native and is meant to work out of box heh
<lachlan> do you know the command to start it?
<flaccid> can't remember sorry, but those chans will advise
<flaccid> i've had it going, but yeah gutsy still in dev too
<lachlan> i have found a tutorial butits for 7.10
<flaccid> sounds about right
<flaccid> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/04/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbin/
<flaccid> ah well
<sstchur> I recently installed kubuntu 7.10 rc.  I did it as a clean install on my /dev/sda1 partition.  I specifically left my dev/sda3 partition alone as that is where all my personal data is.  However, I forgot to mount /dev/sda3 as /home when I was doing the install.  Is that easy to change after the fact?
<flaccid> change what
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<helloyo> anyone have trouble with video playback in 7.10 (fast forward not working well)?
<flaccid> helloyo, #ubuntu+1
<helloyo> #ubuntu+1
<helloyo> oops...
<sstchur> So I managed to change my /home back to /dev/sda3, but with it came all of my old KDE settings, which I actually /don't want/.  Is there a way I can keep /home on my old partition, but sort of start all over configuring KDE?  b/c I liked the new look that 7.10 had, but I'm not seeing any of it not that my old settings are being picked up
<GPTSUXXX> DCC SEND GPTisreallyfuckinggayha 0 0 0
<segu> DCC SEND GPTisreallyfuckinggayha 0 0 0
<NickPresta> heh, thanks SportChick
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Tm_T
<sstchur> if I wanted to reformat one of my partitions (ext3), what would be the best way to do this?  Is that a disk management utility, or is command line the best way to go ?
<victor> =
<shinda> hope someones still here, anyways trying to update system so it can deal with new ipod nano's so I upgraded libgpod, just wondering would I also need to then upgrade amarok by recompiling it so that it also uses the new library when interfacing with the ipod?
<Tm_T> shinda: prolly not
* chalcedony smiles
<shinda> Tm_T just wondering because I've been having problems throughout and I rember seeing some docs about how RhythemBox needed to be re-installed
<chalcedony> i broke xsane, i can't get it to come into focus, does anyone know what it's called to kill it?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<usser> chalcedony: ps -Al | grep xsane
<usser> note the pid
<chalcedony> usser: ty
<usser> and then do sudo kill pid
<usser> where pid is a pid of xsane
<chalcedony> 0 S  1009 28907     1  0  75   0 - 61962 -      ?        00:00:14 xsane
<chalcedony> which number is it?
<usser> 28907
<chalcedony> i'm getting a device busy error
<chalcedony> wont restart xsane
<CH1P> How to update kernel without internet?
<sstchur> how do I copy my home directory to a new partition, making sure to get all necessary files and symlinks and stuff?
<Alamue2> Any issues with Kubuntu running on the same RAID 0 array as windows in Dual boot?
<chequers> can anyone recommend / advise of package manager guis that have a search function?
<helloyo> chequers: not adept?
<checkers> I'm wondering if there are alternatives mostly
<anfaenger> guten morgen...
<anfaenger> ich sitze voelloig verzweifelt vor meinen rechner.
<anfaenger> bin neuling und suche hilfe.
<anfaenger> jemand da der mir helfen kann ?
<octet> anfaenger not to kick you off, but I think channel kubuntu-de is a german language channel, it is common to use english here
<octet> but if you let me answer in english, i'll try to help you although i am a novice as well
<anfaenger> octet thanks...
<anfaenger> i made some changes in my system and got into big trouble now..
<anfaenger> i am new to kubuntu..
<anfaenger> after start a erreo is coming witch say error:/system
<anfaenger> a same erroe for trash
<anfaenger> apt is not working = erroe that another session of apt is running what i dont understand and can't find witch one
<anfaenger> any idea of help for me?
<checkers> anfaenger, if your install is new, consider reinstalling
<anfaenger> it is not new... but i would lke to install it again but without loosing the old data
<blekos> hi, i'm about to switch 2 linux 95% of my works, my problem is how to backup my email. I'm using kontact and have found tutorials on the internet which did not do any good on my last crash
<blekos> is there a way to have all mails in one place like outlook's pst file?
<blekos> what is the difference between mbox & mdir?
<octet> anfaenger do you have separate partitions for / and /home?
<anfaenger> sorry i dont have octet.
<xevious> blekos: mbox is most similar to outlook's pst file: one file with all your mail in it. maildir is a directory with separate files for each email
<blekos> thnx xevious
<xevious> np
<octet> angaenger, don't be sorry for me, be sorry for yourself ;-)
<octet> For next time it works better to have them separated, then you can reinstall and don't reformat your home partition, and so retaining your old data
<anfaenger> got it octet..
<xevious> octet: a way to save all your stuff, assuming everything you want to keep is in your home directory, is to boot to a live CD, remove everything except /home (remember to do ls -a to get anything starting with a .), and install without formatting the partition
<octet> That doesn't help you now thought, can you backup all data
<xevious> octet: what filesystem are you using?
<octet> xevious: I am using ext3 (but I am not the one in trouble)
<anfaenger> i understood that i do have to reinstall right???
<xevious> durr
<xevious> anfaenger: refer to what i just said to octet
<anfaenger> a good friend installed it to me and i affraid to reinstall it.
<xevious> and anfaenger: what filesystem are you using?
<anfaenger> ext3
<xevious> you could shrink your / partition down (easiest / most user-friendly way is using something like gparted), create a new partition for your /home data and start gradually moving the contents of /home into that new partition
<anfaenger> xevious that all sounds great.. but kubuntu is black magic to me..
<xevious> uhoh. i wish i wasnt drunk
<anfaenger> even though i dont know hot to install the amba and even the graphics card...
<xevious> i coudl help you much better
<sub[t] rnl> xevious! u too?
<sub[t] rnl> :D
<xevious> ROCKIN!
<xevious> !offtopic :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xevious> heheheh
<anfaenger> i thought there is any way to settle it in the apt management ..
<sub[t] rnl> lol
<xevious> we should teach ubotu that !offtopic :d = refer to !offtopic, when drunk
<anfaenger> i was already lucky that i got back my kdesktop via apt-get funktion
<xevious> anfaenger: i bet there is
<xevious> anfaenger: you're in germany?
<anfaenger> i am german, but living in china
<xevious> oh. even worse
<xevious> our time zones dont match up at all
<anfaenger> yes...
<xevious> what time will it be there in 9-10 hours?
<anfaenger> 3 in morning...
<xevious> it's 4 in the morning here :)
<xevious> hm
<sub[t] rnl> xevious go to bed
<anfaenger> so california somewhere??
<xevious> i'll be able to focus then...
<xevious> connecticut, opposite side of the states
<xevious> cali is 1am-ish right now
<anfaenger> got it...
<xevious> sub[t] rnl: where are you?
<sub[t] rnl> mizzouri
<sub[t] rnl> smack in the middle
<anfaenger> shanghai
<xevious> i need to do a sweep of asia at some point
<anfaenger> i try it in the german chat...
<xevious> yes, and good luck
<anfaenger> thanks
<xevious> otherwise, sign on at around 3 or 4am and i'll be glad to help you out
<anfaenger> thanks again...
<xevious> i just really can't use logic right now :)
<anfaenger> got it ;)
<xevious> anfaenger: well apt says there's an instance already running? run ps auxw|grep apt|grep -v grep at a terminal and paste it into a pastebin
<octet> anfaenger: final call: can you backup to another media
<xevious> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xevious> well. that actually shouldn't output more than a line or two, so paste it in here
<xevious> if that doesnt give any results, do ps auxw|grep -i adept|grep -v grep
<luca> hi everyone
<xevious> hi luca
<xevious> oh he left
<luca> can someone help me please hacking a bit knetworkmanager? :)
<xevious> not i, i disabled it
<wers> if I am on feisty, is it okay for me to use a 3rd party repo for edgy or dapper?
<xevious> wers: why do you need to?
<wers> there's no feisty epo
<wers> repo
<xevious> for which software?
<wers> okay... I'm going to be honest. there is no gutsy repo for opensync.. I'm on gutsy.. dont worry, I'm also trying #ubuntu+1
<xevious> :D
<xevious> there's no reason to lie here
<Tm_T> wers: =)
<wers> I said, "if I am on feisty".. I was just trying to inquire about repo problems in general.. hehe
<Hamra> good morning people
<xevious> wers: now, i use feisty, but this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/+search?text=opensync seems to think there's opensync in gutsy
<Hamra> is there a way of letting opera browser use kde wallet?
<wers> I was thinking of adding the repo, xevious, but I need the repo for a package that is not included in the official repos
<wers> I need the synce plugin
<xevious> wers: unfortunately i'm just blindly digging around on launchpad, but: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/synce-kde/0.9.1-1ubuntu2
<xevious> or just https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/+search?text=synce for an overview
<xevious> i'm gonna have a cigarette and go to bed
<wers> thank you very much xevious, but I really couldnt get synce-kde to work
<wers> been trying that almost half-a-year already
<xevious> shucks
<xevious> you know i've never even plugged my handspring into a computer
<xevious> :D
<wers> xevious: yeah.. PIM junkie here
<wers> ahehehe
<wers> found a deb for the plugin I need..
<wers> things ran..
<wers> until I saw no successful syncing
<wers> my epic syncing journey isn't over yet.. wowwww
<xevious> wers: good luck.
<xevious> cig, cup'o'water, bed
<xevious> i'll be back tomorrow to help out, anfaenger.  also i'm gonna be bothering kde/compiz-fusion users for tips
<xevious> peace out folks
<anfaenger> thanks xevious
<xevious> anfaenger: regarding the apt is already running thing, open a konsole and check the output of ps auxw|grep -i apt|grep -v grep
<xevious> anfaenger: under normal conditions you shouldn't see anything from that command
<xevious> anfaenger: if you do, kill it
<xevious> anfaenger: also check ps auxw|grep -i adept|grep -v grep
<luca> xevious: about kde/compiz fusion ask away :)
<xevious> anfaenger: i have two processes showing from that second command: adept_notifier running under my username and kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-root/klaunchersH0Bha.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-root/adept_updaterk41j3a.slave-socket
<xevious> anfaenger: if you see any others, they probably can be killed
<anfaenger> xevious, i did that and this works now..
<anfaenger> i also installed dpkg files ...
<xevious> anfaenger: your installation working now?
<anfaenger> i have trouble still on my desktop....
<xevious> :(
<xevious> luca: tomorrow. i need sleep. but thanks for offering!
<anfaenger> the folder icons dont open a folder even the data is on the harddisk
<xevious> anfaenger: what did you do to your installation??
<anfaenger> i wanted to clean some unused progs..
<anfaenger> but seems i deinstalled a important part of kubuntu
<xevious> anfaenger: uhoh. cleaned some used ones you didn't realize, huh?
<wers> Hmm.. Kitchensync says that the status of my KDE Pim plugin is "Error: Broken Pipe"
<luca> xevious np
<anfaenger> i eben dont know where to search for this question :(
<xevious> anfaenger: open adept and check if kubuntu-desktop is installed
<xevious> anfaenger: if it isn't, install it
<xevious> or if you can't get to adept, do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<anfaenger> i have the desktop... but kdesktop
<anfaenger> looks like it is not installed the right way!
<anfaenger> i am downloading the package
<xevious> also check the package kde-core
<anfaenger> how to check the packages?
<anfaenger> or just install it?
<xevious> this is going to reinstall some of those unused packages, but it'll probably fix your problems
<xevious> anfaenger: are you using adept (the graphical installer)?
<anfaenger> at present i use apt...
<xevious> i would just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and kde-core
<xevious> er
<xevious> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-core
<anfaenger> got it xevious..
<xevious> anfaenger: possibly kubuntu-default-settings too
<anfaenger> kubuntu desktop is already running
<anfaenger> i'll do that
<xevious> anfaenger: what do you mean? that you are in a graphical environment, or did apt say that the package kubuntu-desktop is already installed
<xevious> ?
<anfaenger> apt is installing kubuntu-desktop..
<anfaenger> i knew that my trouble was coming from the desktop, but i installed kdestktop not kubuntu-desktop
<xevious> i would check that kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings are installed too
<anfaenger> yes... i just see konquerror and so on will be installed new now.
<anfaenger> i lost all hat stuff.
<xevious> i'm about to fall asleep at the computer, i hope this works for you
<anfaenger> i hope so...
<anfaenger> have a good sleep my friend..
<anfaenger> greeting to conneticut
<anfaenger> and many many thnaks..
<anfaenger> i guess that will work for me.
<xevious> anfaenger: send me a private message if it works
<anfaenger> dont know to where ...
<thomas> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<anfaenger> give me ur mail or msn please
<xevious> here, on irc, type /msg xevious it worked!
<xevious> i'll see it when i wake up tomorrow and smile
<thomas> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<anfaenger> first of all have sweet dreams xevious
<xevious> i plan on it :) thanks
<anfaenger> seems that u sleep alone...
<xevious> tonight i do
<anfaenger> girls would beat u into the bed already :)
<xevious> heheh
<anfaenger> at least they are same everywhere around the world
<xevious> what? crazy?
<anfaenger> girls!
<xevious> oh ok.
<xevious> :D :D
<xevious> synonym?
<anfaenger> ok than sweet drams
<xevious> thanks again, friend. i hope your troubles are fixed soon.
<anfaenger> u may email me at koelmann@gmx.de
<xevious> wow. my last name is coleman
<xevious> cool
<anfaenger> our grandparents brothers ???
<xevious> i come from the irish O'Colmain
<DarkEarth> ciao a tutti
<anfaenger> private message is blocked for me..
<anfaenger> but i will let u know by email
<xevious> oh ok
<xevious> well i just sent you a bunch of private messages :)
<anfaenger> i see them.
<xevious> that's good
<anfaenger> and i will ask ...
<anfaenger> in kubuntu or probably you :)
<xevious> right on
<anfaenger> thanks again...
<xevious> you're welcome
<Road_kill> hey guys
<xevious> my pleasure
<Road_kill> I have a short script
<Road_kill> #!/bin/bash
<Road_kill> ksystraycmd thunderbird %u
<Road_kill> amarok %
<duccio> hi all...i want upgrade kubuntu from Feisty to Gutsy RC but...the button "full upgrade" doesn't work...some ideas?
<xevious> have a good day.. night... whatever it is in china
<Road_kill> Do you guys know why the thunderbird line, prevents amarok from running?
<Road_kill> When I close thunderbird, then it Amarok runs.
<pag> Road_kill, try adding & at the end of TB line
<anfaenger> thanks xevious.. here is  in afternoon
<xevious> duccio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<xevious> over and out.
<anfaenger> :)
<anfaenger> bye bye!!
<Road_kill> pag: PERFECT! do you know what %u means?
<pag> Road_kill, nope. I'd say nothing too important, but it's just my guess.
<Road_kill> pag: Thanks :)
<duccio> xevious:yes...i follow the istruction in this page but when i "fetch updates" the botton "full upgrade" don't became highlighted
<thomas> what do I install to get my laptop specific hotkeys to work?
<thomas> worked perfectly in feisty
<thomas> but after upgrade to gutsy some died :/
<hangthedj> !gutsy | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<thomas> hangthedj: yeah, well I tried there, but to no avail
<duccio> hi all...i want upgrade kubuntu from Feisty to Gutsy RC but...the button "full upgrade" doesn't work...some ideas?
<hangthedj> thomas, k
<hangthedj> thomas, what kind of laptop do you have?
<anfaenger> msg xevious It works. Thanks a lot for yyour support and have sweet dreams.
<Tm_T> =)
<Hamra> any one know how to let opera web browser use kde wallet?
<fred__> slt
<michael__> hallo !
<michael__> gibt es hier auch einen deutschen kanal
<llutz> !de | michael__
<ubotu> michael__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<er> hello everyone :)
<er> i just installed kubuntu (RC) and would like to fix the menus (additional text that needs to be removed). Does anybody know how to do that?
<pag> er, what additional text? you mean like Amarok - Music player etc.?
<DevideZero> in kubuntu 7.10 compiz fusion will auto matic installed and enabled ? ( even on the live cd ) ?
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: if the underlying hardware can support it, yes
<er> pag: no, there seams to be some bug (the menus have really long descriptions (after an update)
<er> like so: Entries in L Menu: Speed Crunch App Name, Calculator
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | er
<ubotu> er: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<er> ok, thanks :)
<DevideZero> ok my question is if all the things that are new in ubuntu ( and the arent gnome's things ) will be also in kubuntu 7.10 ?
<DevideZero> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc
<er> one last thing: are the 3d desktop settings working and if yes, how do i enable that?
<mateusz> Hello
<Linux_Galore> this will sound like a spam advert but it isnt, but someone has made available over 400 fonts for Ubuntu 100% free (legally) that they have created http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/10/13/465-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/
<DevideZero> lol
<er> anyone uses virtualbox?
<hangthedj> er, not often
<hangthedj> offten
<hangthedj> often
<er> hangthddj: what else do i need  to install to get the virutal box kernel sources? (i have only virtualbox-ose and virtualbox modules generic installed but can't use the app)
<hangthedj> are you using the archive.cannonical.com repos?
<er> hmmm good question
<er> just what ever was enabled at the time of install
<er> i saw that is was version 1.5
<er> which is the latest
<hangthedj> er, well? how did you get virtualbox?
<er> adept manager
<hangthedj> er, feisty?
<er> gutsy gibbon
<er> i just downloaded the 7.10 RC today
<hangthedj> ok, just 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox' and it should work.
<er> ahhh, just like in the good old days ;) thanks :)
<hangthedj> er, also try asking in #ubuntu+1
<er> k
<DevideZero> kubuntu 7.10 will automatic detect the printers that connected to my pc ? ( i have canon pixma ip500 ) ?
<waylandbill> DevideZero: use the kde printing wizard in system settings.
<ubuntu_> ciao
<filemover> hi ive just installed mplayer and i get the following error message when trying to play any file. "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device" can anyone help thnx
<DevideZero> waylandbill , i know but in 7.04 there wasnt my printer model ( may be it too old ) and now more printer are supported ? ( canon pixma ip1500 exist in the kde printers wizard ?)
<ardchoille> DevideZero: That is not a definite list. Other printers could be supported and just not in the list. The list is of known supported printers. It's not written in stone.
<DevideZero> ardchoille , ok so how i can know if my printer is supported ( without to install and config drivers )
<ardchoille> You have to install it and see. Then if you find it is supported, contact the folks who made the list and let them know they can add another printer to the list. That's how those lists get larger.
<level1> hi, guidance-power-manager for kde may be causing my computer to suspend twice every time.  I can't prevent it starting on startup, how do I do that?
<filemover> hi has anyone been able to compile handbrake the DVD to avi ripping took
<filemover> tool
<Linux_Galore> filemover: Ive been using dvdrippomatic
<Linux_Galore> filemover: its free
<Linux_Galore> and FOSS
<filemover> dvdripomatic
<filemover> :)))
<filemover> does it encode the videos as well
<Linux_Galore> yep
<filemover> what about encoding directly from the vob's
<filemover> into xvid
<filemover> ill give it a go anyway thnx
<Linux_Galore> http://dvdripomatic.sourceforge.net/view.php/page/Voorpagina
<filemover> that looks pretty simple
<filemover> ill give it a go
<Linux_Galore> very simple
<Linux_Galore> filemover: k3b will also ripp dvd's
<filemover> is there a deb package for it
<filemover> aptitude show dvdripomatic  doesnt show anything
<Pete__> How do I go about hiding the user list for kdm in gusty?
<waylandbill> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<runlevelten> !dvdbroken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdbroken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !fixautomount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixautomount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> Does anybody already know of something which breaks CD/DVD mounts in feisty?
<runlevelten> I'm kind of snowed under with work and don't have time to investigate further than I have, so if anyone's able to say "ah yeah, happens all the time, it's x,y,z" ...
<runlevelten> ...I'd appreciate it
<Pete__> runlevelten: Can't say I know, is it only automounting thats broken, or mounting in general?
<runlevelten> both with the dvd drive
<runlevelten> works fine in opensuse etc.
<runlevelten> trouble is I work in kubuntu right now, heh
<Pete__> Has it worked at all in feisty?
<runlevelten> Yeah I've installed software so I guess it must have done
* runlevelten boots another machine and puts the photoshop disk in that :)
<Pete__> I know of some people who have been able to boot/install laptops in feisty from CD, but the cd drive disappears after install
<Pete__> I presume its something to do with there being no module there that supports it, apparently it works in gusty for them
<Pete__> This is not your case though, right?
<runlevelten> yeah, something's not right, I've checked the obvious stuff but I'm in one of those situations where
<runlevelten> I'm mister octopus arms and haven't the time to troubleshoot, heh
<runlevelten> Yay @ konqueror though, I can get at the files very quickly :)
<runlevelten> Not massively bothered either, If I can pull this off and get everything signed off by tommorrow lunchtime I'm buying myself a new computer. I'll worry about it if it does it on that too
<runlevelten> *tomorrow
<Soner> http://www.stormofcash.com/index.php?ref=ezis15 EARN REALL MONEY ON E-GOLD!!!
<LegolasV> hello, is there someone here who can help me with a (fn) hotkey problem? (for the power manager on a dell notebook on kubuntu)
<pretoria> hii
<pretoria> theres any one here?
<nacholibre> How can I see which line is in use in pico?
<nacholibre> Hi Pretoria.
<pretoria> hi
<Hamra> when i try to start sharing, it says NFS and SMB server not installed, what is the name of the package rerquired?
<pretoria> first i want to say that i dont speek english very well ;)
<nacholibre> Hamra : INstall samba
<pretoria> and second
<nacholibre> It works just with samba ;)
<pretoria> anyone here knows about a repo with updated snapshots of kde4?
<pretoria> newer than beta 2
<Hamra> ok, thnx
<pretoria> no?
<flavia> hi, how do I login as a different user in konsole?
<SSJ_GZ> pretoria: Beta3 will be coming soon (tomorrow probably) - I'd imagine that the Kubuntu devs would have packages available relatively soon after that.
<nacholibre> @flavia:
<nacholibre> STRG *
<nacholibre> ALT
<nacholibre> + F1, F2, F3, F4
<nacholibre> etc
<damianos> hi
<damianos> I have a question about synchronization in kde for ff
<damianos> for gg sorry
<damianos> I used evolution
<damianos> but I switched to kubuntu
<damianos> and I can not use any synchronization tool for kde
<tazz> i did a netinstall of kubuntu but now that os is taking too long to boot, it took more then 50 min to boot into single user mode. Trying to troubleshoot any one, has an idea what could be the culprit here?
<damianos> is there eny equivalent in kde fo evolution ?
<tazz> oh its kubuntu 7.10 btw
<LegolasV> damianos: evolution is mail right?
<damianos> not only
<damianos> I know that i can use kontact - I would like to use it
<LegolasV> damianos: ok, well evolution should also work under KDE, but native KDE is Kontact
<damianos> but I can not synchronize it with my nokia phone via bluetooth
<damianos> I read in net there is kitschensync but this package was removed from 7.10
<damianos> I am looking for support for syncml in 7.10 kubuntu
<LegolasV> hm, well I don't have any bluetooth devices, so I'm not sure about how it works, but I do know there is a synchronisation tooling for kontact
<ubuntu_> J
<damianos> which one ?
<damianos> LegolasV: which one is for sychronisation ?
<LegolasV> damianos: does opensync work for you? there is (apart from kitchensync) another gui client for it as I can remember
<damianos> but i need plugin for opensync in kontact
<LegolasV> damianos: look for the packages on opensync-plugin-kdepim opensync-plugin-syncml
<damianos> I as understand kitchensync is/was this kind of plugin
<damianos> ok thanks for tips
<LegolasV> kdepim is kontact
<faLUCE> hi. do you know any audio APE converter? thnks
<Kubuntu> Hi Is here a man who can help med
<Ditte_> hi
<Kubuntu> i have problems with my bluetooch
<Kubuntu> Mouse
<Ditte_> it's official: I hate Kubuntu
<Kubuntu> ok
<Ditte_> it "forgot" my vieo driver
<Ditte_> I'm now running at 640X480
<pag> !fixres | Ditte_
<ubotu> Ditte_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kubuntu> i have alsp problem with my  Tvtuner Card'
<Kubuntu> Is Here a Smart Man Who Can HELP mE ???
<pag> !patience | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kubuntu> OK
<Kubuntu> Is her a man who have time and whant to help me ? :o)
<WaltzingAlong> faLUCE: wine
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TimS> Whats a good VNC viewer and server?
<kerry> can someone help me to install my drivers for my ati card?i dont know hat ati card i have because it built in the motherboard.help please
<Kubuntu> ok
<TimS> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ditte_> re
<Ditte_> ok, so I am still at 640X480, and Linux froze twice when I did the X thing
<Ditte_> impressive, I'd never seen kubuntu freeze
<Ditte_> now, I hate it even more
<kerry> can someone help me to install my drivers for my ati card?i dont know hat ati card i have because it built in the motherboard.help please
<filemover> try looking at the hardware on your system with lspci
<Ditte_> filemover: it says VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01df (rev a1)
<Ditte_> I swear it knew it just yesterday
<Ditte_> how can an OS just *forget* a driver?
<kerry> Ditte_: i have a Radeon Xpress 200 is it good enought to run beryl?
<filemover> nVidia is the video card I think
<Ditte_> kerry: erh...beg your pardon?
<filemover> in mine it says Intel Corporation 82915G
<filemover> nVidia is the driver
<kerry> Ditte_: i have a ati Radeon Xpress 200 is it good enought to run beryl?
<filemover> do you know if youve got an intel chipset
<Ditte_> kerry: aside from the obvious answer "beryllium silicate", what is beryl?
<filemover> I cant see how you can be talking to me now if your drivers are stuffed up
<kerry> Ditte_: o.O are u a noob?
<filemover> chipset drivers that it
<Ditte_> filemover: it's only the video driver...and I'm talking to you in 640 X 480. It's SO annoying
<filemover> i see
<Ditte_> kerry: definitely. Newbie and full of murderous rage
<filemover> you want to extend the range of your resolution
<filemover> wait i had to do this myself
<kerry> Ditte_: change your resolution
<Ditte_> filemover: I'd love that
<filemover> one sec ill have to dig arround a biit ok
<Ditte_> kerry: I Can't. It says 640X480 is the highest I can get
<Ditte_> run fine on 1024 X 768 until yesterday night
<kerry> Ditte_: lolthat happen to me once i forgo how i fix that
<kerry> Ditte_: i'll see if i can find how i did it
<Ditte_> kerry: just my luck...everybody and everything keeps forgetting shit around me:)
<Ditte_> even my grandfather asked me "which sister are you again?"
<RivaeAerya> Is it safe to update to Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<filemover> ok Ditte_ im looking at a guide for ubuntu but the same applies your have to reconfigure the xserver
<filemover> ill send the url
<filemover> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~djm/ubuntu/feisty/
<kerry> Ditte_: for me to look it up i'll have to log in on my other pc a look at the history it might take like 15mins or so
<RivaeAerya> Is it safe to update to Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<filemover> its not hard to do this at all
<Ditte_> filemover: erh, thanks, I'll see if I can manage to read it at this resolution
<filemover> lol
<filemover> thats the point
<filemover> they tell u to use the terminal to do it all
<Ditte_> god...I can see half a paragraph at a time
<Ditte_> this'll take hours
<filemover> heres another guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ditte_> at the end of which I won't have understood anything
<squidy> hi.. i've copied a menu from previews konqueror servicemenus to actual dolphin servicemenus folder.. but it's not appearing in the dolphin menu..
<squidy> doesn't dolphin compatible with konqueror servicemenu files?
<filemover> Dittte_ u got the terminal open there
<fdoving> squidy: should be, doesn't the actions appear on the right panel?
<filemover> Ditte_
<attunix> Hi. How do I import a non-DVI file into Kino?
<filemover> u got the terminal open
<squidy> fdoving: doesn't appear..
<squidy> weird
<fdoving> squidy: you can try to run 'kbuildsycoca' without sudo from a konsole,then restart dolphin.
<squidy> fdoving: no, i can't
<squidy> sorry.. lemme see
<squidy> i did it.. but nothing appears yet.. :(
<fdoving> then i'm out of ideas. sorry.
<filemover> Ditte_  you can fix it two ways the first is by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  in which case youll be prompted for the values and settings you want to apply In the second case you can edit the xorg.conf file directly but you have to get the right setting
<squidy> fdoving: do you know the format of the both files (konqueror and dolphin) are same?
<kerry> Ditte_: did u find how to get back your resolution?
<tigeroar> kubuntusplash?
<tigeroar> 7.10
<filemover> i reckon hes overwritten the xorg.conf file somehow
<kerry> tigeroar: lol
<kerry> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<attunix> !cn | tigeroar
<ubotu> tigeroar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<kerry> tigeroar: ^^
<tigeroar> thanks
<attunix> tigeroar, ?
<filemover> wtf does that say
<tigeroar> china
<attunix> tigeroar: Ni hao
<filemover> ah!
<kerry> filemover: lol
<filemover> lol
<emonkey> 
<attunix> kerry: I speak Chinese :)
<attunix> It's Chinese
<tigeroar> attunix:
<filemover> could have fooled me
<kerry> filemover: he sait k.m.a
<Ditte_> aaaaall right
<kerry> said*
<Ditte_> wisdom for future generations: if your VGA cable sits loose, Kubuntu forgets your video driver
<attunix> tigeroar: 
<filemover> Ditte_ hows it going there
<kerry> attunix: no i dont speak it
<Ditte_> if you fasten it, the video driver reappears and your mouse stops working
<tigeroar> where are you ?
<attunix> 
<attunix> 
<attunix> lol Chinese in the English chat :P
<tigeroar> 
<filemover> speak f----'n english
<Ditte_> filemover: fine: I fastened the VGA cable and it went back to working normally. Maybe it was just a coincidence
<pag> !en | tigeroar, attunix
<ubotu> tigeroar, attunix: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<attunix> tigeroar: 
<kerry> Ditte_: so your resolution came back then
<filemover> k
<attunix> tigeroar: #kubuntu-cn
<Ditte_> hey, it actually shows chinese characters. Cool
<attunix> :)
<filemover> might be something to do with one of the pins and the way your monitor was detected
<tigeroar> attunix : thanks
<Ditte_> kerry: yup, without beryl. Or corundum:)
<attunix> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tigeroar> OK
<kerry> Ditte_: ho long u on linux?
<attunix> tigeroar: #ubuntu-cn :P
<Ditte_> filemover: I thought monitor and VGA card were independent, but, well, I'm a newbie
<tigeroar> attunix,#ubuntu-cn 
<Ditte_> kerry: well, theoretically 1.5 years, but practically I have two OS, and usually use win2000
<filemover> the monitor settings have to be detected for the X server to have the right screen resolution
<filemover> i think they can be manually entered into the xorg.conf file but you have to have all of the info for your hardware
<kerry> Ditte_: win 2000 why not xp get rid of 2000.and 1.5 years on linux and u dont know beryl or copiz?
<Ditte_> filemover: wait a moment...does "nv" mean "no video" (and how does it think I can read it anyway?)
<filemover> nv is the driver
<kerry> Ditte_: nviadea
<filemover> nv is the free version of nvidia
<filemover> the linux version of nvidia
<Ditte_> kerry: well, because my bf at the time had free copies of win2000 around his office. And no, never heard of either
<Ditte_> filemover: oh. I though it meant not available
<filemover> where are you seeing nv
<filemover> in the kcontrol
<filemover> in Kcontrol
<Ditte_> filemover: in the system settings
<filemover> yeah its the driver
<filemover> you must be in hardware configuratiion
<filemover> for the video
<Ditte_> SS--->display-->hardware
<filemover> yep
<filemover> one sec ill see what ive got
<Ditte_> now it sees the correct resolution, too:)
<filemover> yeah its detected it right
<Ditte_> oh, everything's fine...I like Linux again
<Ditte_> I mean, one day it'll even let me see youtube and spare me 45 minutes of sweating every time I have to install Java on a new browser, and Ill even use it consistently:)
<kerry> Ditte_: go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws to see wa beryl look like
<davide84> hi, why when I try to change file associations kde don't save my choice?
<filemover> did you click apply
<filemover> that is very freaky
<davide84> yes I have click on apply, but when I open the documents kde use the same applications!
<filemover> ok
<Ditte_> kerry: youtube doesn't work with 64-bit linux
<filemover> right click on the file
<filemover> select properties
<filemover> in that window click on the tool button
<RivaeAerya> How do i update to Kubuntu Gutsy? (in KDE)
<filemover> in the bottom of that window should be a application prefference order
<kerry> Ditte_: kubuntu 7.04?
<filemover> select the move up or down button on the right to select the order of prefference
<davide84> I have try also in this way, but kde don't remember my choise!
<kerry> Ditte_: wa version of linux u running?
<filemover> well it looks like you need help on a molecular level thats going to need more expertise than I can give at the momebt
<filemover> moment
<Ditte_> kerry: regardless...almost all embedded things don't work on 64 bits. I'm running Dapper Drake 64, anyhow
<filemover> try and google arround about file association settings conig in kde
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<filemover> config
<kerry> Ditte_: o.O
<filemover> another thing is that your might have the wrong permissions on the files
<kerry> Ditte_: why u dont upgrade?do u like using old os or something?
<Jucato> (there's nspluginwrapper for flash)
<davide84> 
<davide84> I want to change kate with scite for open  *. java files
<filemover> you might have set the permissions as root and now as user you cant change the associations
<filemover> try and do it as root instead
<Jucato> davide84: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations. try to search for *.java or create a new file association for it
<RivaeAerya> Guys, how do i update to Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon in KDE?
<jpatrick> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jucato> RivaeAerya: what do you mean? Kubuntu  uses KDE
<Jucato> aah ok sorry misread
* Jucato headdesks
<Ditte_> kerry: what would the new one be?? I thought this was the latest
<filemover> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Jucato> RivaeAerya: the release notes for Gutsy RC (release candidate) over at http://kubuntu.org has some instructions
<Ditte_> incidentally, how do I check my exact linux version?
<zen> hello
<Jucato> Ditte_: version of what? kernel? Kubuntu?
<filemover> uname -r
<Jucato> for the kernel ^^^^
<Ditte_> jucato: kubuntu
<filemover> uname -r   = kernel version
<Jucato> lsb_release -a
<Ditte_> very intuitive as usual:)
<kerry> Ditte_: feisty 7.04 kubuntu.i know nothing about dapper never use it
<Jucato> Dapper is version 6.06, the first LTS release
<Ditte_> jucato: that's what I have
<Jucato> yep. read that. just explaining to kerry
<Ditte_> kerry: all right, I'm one Linux in the past...but I really don't feel like reinstalling the whole OS
<kerry> Jucato: cant he just upgrade to feisty?
<Jucato> he can, but he has to go through Edgy first
<kerry> lol
<kerry> that will take forever
<Jucato> (or install fresh if he's kept his /home on another partition)
* Jucato nods
<filemover> id back up the whole OS so if anything happens you can go back
<Ditte_> all right, forget about it...I'll live in the past until I buy a new PC:)
<kerry> Ditte_: u dont realy have to install just upgrade while your doing your stuff then restart.its not like u are installing xin 98 then u want 2000
<Jucato> there's another alternative. when they release 8.04 Hardy Heron, which is another LTS release, it might be possible to upgrade to it directly
<filemover> this is my backup string you can just edit it it to suit
<filemover> tar cvpjf /media/sda1/backup-28-08-07.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude="/home/daffytheduck/Desktop/Ktorrent Downloads" /
<Ditte_> I'm not even sure my PC is up to a contemporary version...this one's slow enough
<kerry> Jucato: im in wiki ubuntu i cant fint the page how to install flash for konq
<filemover> --exclude=whatever you dont want
<Jucato> kerry: for 64-bit?
<TimS> Jucato: I dont suppose you would know where I could get a deb for tightvnc server and viewer
<kerry> Jucato: euh  i have no idea
<kerry> Jucato: it was something name flash non free
<Jucato> kerry: umm... if you're not using a 64-bit computer, you can just install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> !info tightvncserver
<ubotu> tightvncserver: virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-21 (feisty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<Ditte_> kerry: btw...you use kubuntu 7, but you're still on 32 bit?
<kerry> yes thats the name
<Jucato> TimS: that one ?
<TimS> Well, with windows, it comes with a GUI with more options
<Jucato> !info xtightvncviewer
<ubotu> xtightvncviewer: virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-21 (feisty), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<kerry> Ditte_: i have no idea if im on 64 or 32
<Jucato> Ditte_: the Kubuntu versions don't have anything to do with 32/64-bit.
<zen> anybody knows about quantum mechanics applied to computer science??
<TimS> Jucato: I installed tightvnc-java but dont know how to launch it.
<Jucato> kerry: what kind of processor/CPU do you have?
<Jucato> TimS: um..sorry can't help you there
<kerry> Jucato: dont know
<Jucato> !offtopic | zen
<ubotu> zen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> kerry: can you type /sysinfo right now? in here
<kerry>  /sysinfo
<kerry> lol
<Jucato> er.. w/o the space
<Ditte_> jucato: I know, but it's odd for somebody with a new PC to run on 32 bits, isn't it?
<kerry> Sysinfo for 'linux': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDSempron3000+ at 1000 MHz (1991 bogomips), , RAM: 425/440MB, 122 proc's, 9.2h up
<kerry> sick
<Jucato> Ditte_: not really.
<Jucato> not everyone is into 64-bit or dual cores :)
<kerry> Jucato: how do i know if it's 32 or 64?
<Ditte_> jucato: now excuse this newbie...but aren't ALL processor sold in the past year and a half 64-bit?
<Jucato> kerry: I guess that would be a 32-bit CPU. and your CPU is AMD Sempron 3000 (at least according to that)
<Jucato> Ditte_: nope
<manolo> jo
<Ditte_> jucato: uh??? can you name a 32-bit CPU one can buy today?
<kerry> is 64 better then 32?
<zen> what is Echelon ??
<Jucato> !offtopic | zen
<ubotu> zen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> kerry: don't really know
<Ditte_> kerry: 64 can use more memory, 32 is limited to 3.something Gb
<Jucato> 4GB RAM actually
<Ditte_> on the other hand, a vast majority of programs are not available on 64 bits. Hence my win2000 dual boot
<kerry> oh so i can put my ram to 3GIG?
<Jucato> Ditte_: the fact that Flash doesn't even support 64-bit yet, and that there are lots of software that don't take advantage of 64-bit, shows that it's far form being a standard yet
<Jucato> kerry: if your motherboard supports it
<kerry> Jucato: how do i know if it soports it?
<Ditte_> jucato: Flash and opera, and rosegarden, and, and, and. Still, it's today's technology
<Jucato> kerry: your motherboard's manual :)
<kerry> Jucato: i have to look it up on the net?
<Ditte_> 32-bit is yesterday's
<Jucato> Ditte_: I would disagree. but we don't actually try to convince people in here with our hardware preferences
<kerry> net that is.my dog had the manuel for a chu toy becaus my chiken fell on it :(
<Jucato> all I can say is that with the current state of software supporting or making use of 64-bit CPU's, 32-bit is still today, and 64-bit is still a not so soon tomorrow
<filemover> Beryl Poops all over vista
<Jucato> anyway...
<kerry> Ditte_: 2000 is stoneage
<zen> anybody there?
<zen> to talk about
<Ditte_> I actually don't understand why Adobe *refuses* to even *consider* a 64-bit version for the future
<Ditte_> it isn't like 32 bits are going to be around forever, whatever their status might be today
<kerry> Ditte_: long live 32
<Jucato> Ditte_: take it up with them. the fact is it's not only Adobe.
<Ditte_> kerry: *free' stoneage:)
<kerry> lol
<Jucato> anyway, this is hardly the proper place for hardware discussions unrelated to Kubuntu
<kerry> Jucato: i looking how to conect linux on my xp
<Jucato> kerry: what do you mean?
<Jucato> zen: this is not the place to talk about quantum mechanics, or even computer science
<kerry> Jucato: file shaering
<Jucato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zen> why ucato?
<zen> jucato
<Jucato> zen: because this channel is for Kubuntu user support
<zen> what is the matters is this about
<Jucato> this is not a general chat channel
<zen> where can I find these?
<Jucato> zen: search in Google. or try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##offtopic
<zen> thanks mate
<dbglt> since upgrading to gusty, there seems to be something wrong with my network: knetworkmanager is not showing any available wireless networks (although I know at least two are in range). Any ideas what the problem could be? (Or where I need to olook...)
<kerry> dbglt: go to #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> in gnome I could do "gnome-open filename" and have gnome open the file with the proper file associated app. How do I do that in kde?
<dbglt> kerry, yes, I have tried. The problem is... they are ubuntu, not kubuntu focused
* Jucato knew the answer to that one before...
<dbglt> doubt anyone would have any idea
<Jucato> dbglt: they are Gutsy focused
<Jucato> for all *buntus
<Jucato> (see this channel's topic)
<dbglt> yes, but very few use kubuntu even, and then more obscure to knetworkmanager
<dbglt> I appreciate the help though...
<Jucato> hm.. it's a sunday, that could be one reason...
<kerry> dbglt: so why u went to gusty so fast n u know it wasnt finish yet?
<tehk> Ah done! Kde4 svn time
<dbglt> kerry, I have no idea what you are asking.
<kerry> Jucato: how do u downgrade?
<Jucato> kerry: dunno
<dbglt> I'm quite happy with gusty as it is, it is just an incremental upgrade from what I have seen
<ardchoille> kerry: Don't think you can
<dbglt> there is just the minor issue of wireless connectivity
<tehk> I have been using gutsy since the first tribe, stable here
<|Cugel|> I don't think the final will fix the wireless problems.
<kerry> ardchoille: i tink u can.lie 2months ago i saw someone ask the question she's not getting to downgrade and a op help her out by giving the command etc
<kerry> Ditte_: if u stil alive when u go back to 2000 go to utube and type linux 3D and choose the second video to see what beryl can do
<Ditte_> kerry: I'll try:)
<kerry> Jucato: i run beryl but all i get was a white screen i could spin the cube an only see the caps but the desktop are all white
* Jucato doesn't use beryl... sorry
<Jucato> #ubuntu-effects might be a good place to ask
<kerry> ok
<kerry> Jucato: why dont u use beryl or compiz?
<TimS> Anyone here use VNC?
<TimS> kerry: for Beryl help ask in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> kerry: no particular reason (other than not working properly w/ KDE at times)
<Jucato> TimS: there's also #ubuntu-effects which is a bit more specific for Ubuntu + Beryl/Compiz/Compiz-Fusion
<kerry> Jucato: i find it works 95%good once u install your drivers
<Jucato> it's not about drivers. it's about KDE integration
<kerry> Jucato: no bugs etc
<Jucato> but that's just me
<Ax-Ax> I want to remove sticky keys :(
<Dragnslcr> Isn't kwin supposed to have its own compositing stuff sometime soon?
<Jucato> yeah, in KDE 4
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: System Settings -> Accessibility?
<eye_> i found a theme with a gtkrc file how to apply that theme?
<Jucato> that is a theme for GTK apps
<Jucato> not KDE/Qt apps
<eye_> thats true, i'm on gnome
<Ax-Ax> #ubuntu
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<eye_> thnx
<Jucato> and #ubuntu for more GNOME help (you are in #kubuntu )
<kerry> Jucato: no one in ffects how do i get to compiz i forgot the name of the ch
<Jucato> #compiz-fusion I think
<bisho> bye
<Jucato> it's a sunday...
<kerry> Jucato: becaus it a sunday theres no one?
<Darkrift412> is there a build in way for me to setup a keymap so that if i wanted to hold (example) ctrl alt + space it would send space over and over really fast? this is for a program that reads holding space as a single press
<Jucato> kerry: because it's a sunday, most people would probably be afk (although online)
<Darkrift412> kinda like an old school console turbo button function
<tony_> Can anyone help me with rar files?
<Jucato> tony_: what's the problem?
<TimS> Jucato: I am a UT2004 player, how can I enable global shortcuts, like Amarok whilst playing?
<kerry> tony sudo apt-get unrar
<Jucato> TimS: um... don't know really
<TimS> Damn
<kerry> tony sudo apt-get install unrar
<kerry> sorry
<Jucato> (or pick unrar from Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager)
<tony_> Jucato: When I try to open a rar file in Ark it gives the following error: The utility unrar-free is not in your PATH
<Jucato> tony_: see the command kerry gave
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install unrar" (or pick unrar from Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager)
<dthacker> what does rar stand for anyway?
<Jucato> um... ask rarlabs :)
<kerry> dthacker: google that we dont know
<grul_> i think it stands for rar archive or something silly
<kerry> dthacker: google is your best friend
<pag> dthacker, "Roshal ARchive" (second line of Wikipedia's article ;)
<grul_> roshal archive :p
<Jucato> In computing, RAR is a proprietary file format for data compression and archiving, developed by Eugene Roshal (hence the name RAR: Roshal ARchive).
<kerry> lol
<Darkrift412> anyone got any ideas for me?
<kerry> oh my
<TimS> I dont suppose anyone here plays UT2004 do they?
<TimS> I /really/ want to get Unrealed to work
<dthacker> tnx: I have been rar-enlightened. :)
<Ax-Ax> GAHAHAH
<Ax-Ax> I want to uninstall sticky keys
<Jucato> um.. easy on the caps please
<kerry> TimS: wa is it?
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: you've tried to disable them?
<TimS> Its the Unreal Editor
<Ax-Ax> Yes, all the time
<Darkrift412> sticky keys? thats easy, uninstall windows and install linux
* dthacker reminds kerry that google is only your friend the second time someone has had a particular problem.
<Ax-Ax> Darkrift412, Im on Kubuntu
<Darkrift412> linux has sticky keys?
<Jucato> yes
<Ax-Ax> Yes...
* Darkrift412 reads into this
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: where did you try to disable them?
<kerry> dthacker: :D
<Ax-Ax> System something
<Jucato> System Settings -> Accessiblity ?
<tony_> kerry: Thank you. Works perfectly.
<Ax-Ax> But it pops up "Do you want to activate sticky keys?"
<tony_> Jucato: Thank you. Works perfectly.
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: did you choose "Deactivate all AccessX features and gestures" in that popup?
<Ax-Ax> No such choice :(
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: there is
<Darkrift412> is there a build in way for me to setup a keymap so that if i wanted to hold (example) ctrl alt + space it would send space over and over really fast? this is for a program that reads holding space as a single press
<Ax-Ax> Activate, Don't Activate
<dthacker> TimS: keybindings can be set in System Settings> Keyboard and Mouse > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: at the bottom: When a gesture was used: Show this confirmation dialog
<gemidjy> how can I recreate the Kubuntu default Kmenu ?
<Ax-Ax> There is n such box
<Ax-Ax> :(
<Jucato> <Ax-Ax> But it pops up "Do you want to activate sticky keys?"
<TimS> dthacker: I have them set up, but they wont work while Unreal is running in full screen
<Ax-Ax> Yes!
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: doesn't it ask you Continue or Cancel?
<dthacker> TimS: Did you set them on the tab called "Global Shortcuts"?
<Ax-Ax> Help, Activate , Don't Activate
<Ax-Ax> oh brb
<Jucato> hm... how does that box popup?
<Ax-Ax> from nowere
<Jucato> because that's not the standard sticky keys dialog for KDE
<Ax-Ax> if i press shift five times
<Jucato> same here
<dthacker> Jucato: hit shift a bunch 'o times....
<Jucato> it has Continue and Cancel buttons only at the buttom
<kerry> Jucato: is there a dead file in the repos?everytime i install linux and fetch updates adept crash at the end of the instalation.when i correct this i install more things it never crash again
<Jucato> dthacker: I know. but Ax-Ax's dialog box seem to have different options
<dthacker> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> kerry: might be a wrong line in your sources.list file (repository list)
<The_Guide> hey, anybody know a channel where I can get hints on assembly language (Sparc) ?
<TimS> dthacker: I set them on the global for Amarok, so I can change the song right now while typing, but not with a game running
<kerry> Jucato: yeah but this is the 3rd pc adept crash on by fetching the updates
<Jucato> kerry: dunno. maybe or maybe not. you can run "sudo apt-get update" and see where it crashes
<Jucato> or stops
<dthacker> TimS: Ok, I was wondering whether you set them on the applications tab, and that was why UT was overriding them
<Jucato> Ax-Ax: this is what I get: http://jucato.org/stuff/sticky.png
<kerry> Jucato: check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws.the first time i heard about linux was in 2000 my sister install mandrake on the pc i didnt understand nothing i completly wipout the hdd that had linux :D this video is the reson i came back to linux and how easy it became to use
<filemover> ive got my printer on at the moment and I want to know if there is a way to safely remove it from the system ie "Safely remove hardware icon" or right click unmount etc
<harmental> hey guys...how can i make (k)ubuntu to automatically mount usb drives at startup (id rather prefer not to include them in the fstab)....
<ashfaq> Hello
<ashfaq> Well I am switching to kde, does it have any advantages over gnome
<clau85> ashfaq: yes :)
<clau85> ashfaq: i would suggest to just try it out
<ardchoille> ashfaq: When I switched, I noticed that kde apps are better integrated, they communicate better with each other and kde just looks and feels better. But, that's all personal preference :)
<clau85> a main advantage is it's high configurability
<ashfaq> Last week I had installed ubuntu fiesty, but being a new bee, I was dissapointed, now on advise I will give a hand to try this interface
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> does log out do something different to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<clau85> ashfaq: why were you disappointed?
<clau85> bjwebb:
<clau85> yes
<bjwebb> what?
<ashfaq> clau85: the resolution to my screen was not adjustable!
<clau85> bjwebb: ctrl+alt+backspace kills the x server and restarts it
<ardchoille> bjwebb: log out logs you out, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts xorg
<bjwebb> rite
<clau85> logout save sessions etc etc... this is the way to do it
<bjwebb> its just i press ctrl+alt+backspace most of the time.....
<ashfaq> I am using a amd x64 pc with nvidia and a 19" wide screen monitor
<clau85> ashfaq: hmm... i don't think that'll change much just by installing kde
<ashfaq> But you might have some tricks to adjust the desktop right
<bjwebb> anyhow, when i log out of a user with a low display resolution, then log into me, i get his display resolution
<ashfaq> I need a screen resolution of 1440x900, a voice messenger, a good torrent client supporting and sanving session with resume capability
<clau85> bjwebb: that sucks :) i don't know how you could change that... maybe assure yourself in contorl center that the right resolution is selected
<bjwebb> clau85: well to fix it this time i restarted x
<clau85> ashfaq: abou resolution - don't really know; torrent - ktorrent
<bjwebb> but before i only had up to his resolution :S
<clau85> bjwebb: you can try logging out, pressing alt+e (restarts x also), then logging in again
<ashfaq> Its getting downloaded I mean kde I will have the feel in an hour or so, before that I wanted to check the irc support and it feels good
<ardchoille> ashfaq: You can open a terminal and type this to fix display resolution: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bjwebb> clau85: hmm but what's the problem in the first place?
<bjwebb> hmm how do i use aptitude to list all the packages in a certain repository?
<clau85> bjwebb: sorry, i don't know what could be wrong.. maybe someone else knows?
<ashfaq> ardchoille:  what would be the outcome, as I can paste this command, I am new to linux language that is why?
<ardchoille> ashfaq: That command will launch the configurator and allow you to change the screen resolution.
<bjwebb> anyone know how to do that for aptitude?
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Should I give a try right now, the packages are being downloaded, and I am online, with your help ay be be I will have a better view of kde also
<sboyer> pensacola...you there?
<ardchoille> ashfaq: You can reconfigure the resolution at any time, but I'd wait until everything else is done first. And, once you reconfigure x, you'll have to restart x to see the new resolution.
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Just checked I had done this previously but no change although through some other command
<ardchoille> ashfaq: You probably didn't restartx
<ashfaq> After cotrrecting the resolution values I had restarted but the screen resolution icon gave no improved options tha the available 1024 and 24 bit
<ashfaq> How to restart x
<andrea__> sorry... how to install compiz in kubuntu gutsy?
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Restarting x will close kde. open a terminal and do: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bjwebb> andrea__: its in repos iirc
<bjwebb> look for it in adept
<ardchoille> andrea__: join #ubuntu-effects
<ashfaq> ardchoille: I am presently in GDM, and downloading packages for kdm, should I go ahead with your command
<andrea__> thanks
<ardchoille> ashfaq: I'd wait until downloads/installs are done. But that command just reconfigures x, it's independent of gnome and kde.
* sea4ever needs breakfast, and will be right back. (sorry for ame to those who did not care)
<ashfaq> If I can go ahead without causing any problem, I will do it, right now!
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Tell me changing the desktop enviro to kde will give me some added advantages, to learn and operate with ease, you know I am a new bee
<gora> dfg
<gora> It's nice to be here!!!
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Your inputs will give the required confidence, as today I was realy nervous, and the idea struck to give a hand to kde and than if  found suitable continue or forget linux
<gora> hello all
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Have I lost you?
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Well, there are lots of distros. if one doesn't work, simply try another. I have helped over 100 people switch to Linux and haven't found anyone who couldn't find a distro that didn't work for them. I like kde and Kubuntu is awesome. Don't give up :)
<ashfaq> I dont want to, I am not happy with the windows monopoly although I had been using it for 10 years now
<ardchoille> ashfaq: And, you're in the best place for help with it
<saeed> hi all
<andrea__> register <ciaobu>
<gora> hi
<clau85> ashfaq: you may have some difficulties setting everything up the way you want, but when you have it, you'll love linux and never want to look back :)
<saeed> how do I start compiz-fusion?
<ashfaq> ardchoille:  Yes I am having that feel,
<gora> Beryl in Kubuntu is OK?
<saeed> I have installed all the compiz-fusion packages
<saeed> and would like to start it
<ardchoille> saeed: join #ubuntu-effects
<andrea__> set hide email on
* ardchoille hands andrea__ a "/nickserv"
<gora> IT's someone from Romania?
<ashfaq> clau85: I had bought this machine with the idea of having linux and learning it, but somehow the initial setbacks had brought those negative thoughts, I hope in you folks company I will be hable to get rid of vista forever
<saeed> how do install compiz-fusion icon?
<andrea__> set email <wildelf@tin.it>
<ardchoille> andrea__: You need to type "/nickserv" at the beginning of that line
<ardchoille> saeed: join #ubuntu-effects
<saeed> I went there
<saeed> no body is answering
<saeed> I was hoping someone would help here
<andrea__> link <ndrea> <wildelf@tin.it>
<clau85> ashfaq: i had also had trouble with some things, but i didn't want to give up, as _it_is_ possible to do it, never even thought of going back to windows
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Hello you busy with some one else?
<clau85> we'll do it!
<ardchoille> ashfaq: no
<ashfaq> clau85: I will try my best to stick, but help me resolve the immediate issues
<saeed> so no one is able to help with compiz-fusion?
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Have you given thought to my my querries,
<TimS> Anyone here use steam under wine
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Which queries?
<ashfaq> That means you missed my last lines
* saeed wonders who can help with compiz-fusion 
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Some of your last lines were not queries
<holyguyver> hey guys my compuer crashed during an upgrade through apt-get, so now I need to clear the apt-get tasks before it will let me use the program, so what cammandline do I use to clear the apt-get tasks?
<ashfaq> ardchoille: gaim and irc is also new to me, I am familiar with yahoo, google talk, but the commands here I had only learned to enter the room that all
<ardchoille> !compiz | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<holyguyver> did you guys see my question?
<clau85> holyguyver: maybe apt-get -f install would help?
<redoo> does anybody know how i can configure pidgin to send messages with "alt+s" instead of return?
<saeed> so no one here knows ANYTHING about compiz-fusion, except sending people to other links with no REAL info?
<saeed> huh?
<holyguyver> yes, that is what I was looking for, I had typed in "sudo apt-get f" from memory & it didn't work, so that is why I came here to ask someone what it actually was :p Thanks
<gnomefreak> saeed: #ubuntu-effects
<clau85> holyguyver: you welcome ;)
<clau85> redoo: not sure if here is the right place to ask questions regarding gnome programs :)
<saeed> lol
<gnomefreak> saeed: keep in mind compiz-fusion is not in feisty edgy dapper so it will not be supported in this channel if you are running gutsy join #ubuntu+1 if not join #ubuntu-effects
<clau85> because probably KDE-people would use kopete anyway
<saeed> LOL, ubuntu-effects is EMPTY, no one's answering
<gnomefreak> saeed: than i suggest you read the docs in the topic
<clau85> saeed: try later maybe?
<clau85> or google
<clau85> ;)
<holyguyver> clue85 it said "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." then when I tried that it said "pkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege" even though I did sudo
<holyguyver> I think I got it working now, thanks :)
<redoo> clau85: pidgin isnt only a gnome, is it?
<clau85> redoo: no, but it's a gtk program... and used mostly by #ubuntu people so maybe you should try there
<holyguyver> I haven't been able to get pidgin to install on ubuntu
<redoo> clau85: ok thanks
<holyguyver> !Hi ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bjwebb> !hi | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: please see above
<bjwebb> lol
<benny_> a greatting from a bot.. how warm.. :) hi holyguyver
<lonran> hi everybody
<clau85> !hi | lonran
<ubotu> lonran: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<holyguyver> Well we sure are welcoming today :p
<clau85> hehe
<lonran> where can i find the contents of kubuntu  7.10?
<holyguyver> in it's source :p
<emilsedgh> stdin: any news from beta3 packages?
<nenet> hi
<lonran> holyguyver, i mean whats going to be in it
<holyguyver> in it's changelog
<clau85> lonran: www.kubuntu.org and packages.ubuntu.com
<holyguyver> gutsy
<holyguyver> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<holyguyver> !ubotu how are you today?
<schiste> hi
<schiste> I've got a problem with svn
<schiste> it tells me
<schiste> url schema non recognized
<schiste> (or something like this as I translated it)
<benny_> translated it?
<thomas_> shinda: can you paste console output in pastebin?
<thomas_> schiste:  can you paste console output in pastebin?
<schiste> it's gonna be in french ;)
<schiste> that's why I had to translate it
<thomas_> NP FOR ME
<schiste> :D
<schiste> ok just a sec
<thomas_> ok
<holyguyver> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<schiste> heu holyguyver I know the channel ;)
<schiste> She has the problem :)
<schiste> had
<schiste> thanks for your help
<schiste> ^^
<delphine> but I think I am getting it fixed.
<holyguyver> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<holyguyver> hhmm German seems to be better supported then french :p
<delphine> holyguyver: don't worry
<delphine> my English is good enough ;-)
<holyguyver> You speak German too? :p
<holyguyver> Delphine so are you from France or Canada? :)
<delphine> from France
<delphine> living in Germany
<delphine> so yes, I speak German too ;-)
<senorpedro> i speak german too, too ;)
<holyguyver> I am from the USA but have a germaqn father & a portugies mother, so I speak both of those langauges as well as engld a French canadian for two years, so I also picked up a little French :-p
<holyguyver> man my computer jumbled that I meantr to say I dated a french canadian for two years
<senorpedro> wasnt macguyver a canadian too?
<holyguyver> except you mispelled his lastname but yes
<holyguyver> his was spelled macgyver no u
<senorpedro> are you sure? i think the 'u' is necessary
<holyguyver> mine is as in the japanese manga Bio Booster Armor Guyver
<holyguyver> Yes I am sure
<senorpedro> i think that without 'u' was his firstname, i was writing his lastname above
<holyguyver> yes & his lastname is macgyver
<holyguyver> why don't you do a websearch on it
<senorpedro> i cant, my firefox is broken
<nonhorifugio> ciao....
<francesco__> hello
<senorpedro> broke his wrist....
<holyguyver> holyguyver was a fanfic I wrote back when I was 12 about Bio Booster Armor Guyver fighting in the war between heaven & hell armygeddon
<nonhorifugio> i have a question
<francesco__> im a newbie and nedd some help
<senorpedro> ask your questions, kids
<francesco__> i didnt speak very well english
<francesco__> somebody speak german
<francesco__> ?
<ardchoille> !de | francesco__
<ubotu> francesco__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<francesco__> thx
<ardchoille> bitte
<nonhorifugio> why when i run KNetwork ... it star not
<senorpedro> francesco__: ich sprechen deutsche
<nonhorifugio> start
<nonhorifugio> sorry... i don't speak english welll
<senorpedro> nonhorifugio: try running it from the terminal and look for errormessages
<nonhorifugio> i have new version of kubuntu
<nonhorifugio> what error
<nonhorifugio> there aren't errors
<senorpedro> it just doesnt start?
<senorpedro> how do you start knetwork?
<nonhorifugio> there are two tipes of run
<nonhorifugio> from desktop
<nonhorifugio> and from run comands
<nonhorifugio> the terminal... how do you do?
<nonhorifugio> eheheh
<nonhorifugio> senorpedro... why?
<nonhorifugio> ohhh....
<holyguyver> nonhorifugio what language do you speak well?
<nonhorifugio> italian
<nonhorifugio> why?
<holyguyver> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<NickPresta> nonhorifugio, you may feel more comfortable in #kubuntu-it
<senorpedro> nonhorifugio: open up a terminal an type in : knetworkmanager (or maybe sudo knetworkmanager) and watch out for error messages
<nonhorifugio> ok... thanks
<nonhorifugio> command not found
<nonhorifugio> this i know
<sboyer> hey everyone..total noob here.  Can someone tell me how to install a bin file?
<|Cugel|> sboyer: open it with k3b?
<NickPresta> sboyer, I assume you're talking about files that end in 'bin' (file.bin). Usually, you would `chmod +x file.bin` and then run `./file.bin`
<|Cugel|> Or ark?
<mluser-home> Why does kde show up as 3.5.8 when it has not been released yet?
<mluser-home> ooops.. wrong channel
<NickPresta> mluser-home, are you using KDE 4 beta? >_>
<sboyer> nick...I do that in Konsole right?
<NickPresta> sboyer, yes.
<mluser-home> NickPresta: No sorry.. that message was meant for #kubuntu+1
<NickPresta> mluser-home, heh. okay
<sboyer> do I need to change directory or something first? it doesnt recognize that...
<NickPresta> sboyer, where have you downloaded the file to? If it is on your desktop, you first type: "cd ~/Desktop"
<sboyer> ok thanks let me try that
<sboyer> it says /opt directory not writable by current user?
<NickPresta> sboyer, may I PM you?
<sboyer> yes please
<lontra> mluser-home: kde 3.5.8 will be released monday but tarballs are already available i am presuming
<sboyer> nick I guess I have to register...can you see my responses?
<NickPresta> sboyer, nope.
<NickPresta> !register | sboyer
<ubotu> sboyer: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mluser-home> lontra: thanks
<sboyer> ok one sec please I'll register and brb
<sboyer> ok registered should work now
<martijn81> how do they do that, integrating a cover inside an mp3? Can this also be done with ogg vorbis?
<thomas_> where in kubuntu can I modify the users shown at the loginmanager? I tried kcontrol > login manager but to no avail
<Hamra> thomas_: im not sure about this, but did you try user management, in system settings
<thomas_> Hamra: i'll have a look
<Hamra> thomas_: just noticed, in login manager, there is the option of hiding a user, in the users tab
<thomas_> ah thats what i need
<thomas_> Hamra: I only see a list that says hidden users
<thomas_> but I cant hide users?
<ardchoille> thomas_: You don't want any users to be listed at all?
<thomas_> ardchoille: only &
<thomas_> 1
<thomas_> 1 sec
<thomas_> going to login screen
<ardchoille> thomas_: open kcontrol, go to System > Login Manager > Convenience tab and see the "Preselect User" section
<thomas_> ardchoille: yeah
<thomas_> i see
<thomas_> back to login sceen
<thomas_> hmm
<thomas_> no luck
<thomas_> i have to say i'm using kubuntu gutsy
<thomas_> but in +1 there was no answer to my prairs
<ardchoille> thomas_: Well, it may be a bug, which is why you need to be in +1
<thomas_> ardchoille: i think I need a way to specify a user as a system acc
<syndaily> Hey dudes! Anybody want to help me with an xserver issue?
<NickPresta> syndaily, we would all love to help you. If you explain the issue in greater detail, we might be able to ;)
<tro> i've enabled font anti-aliasing in kcontrol, but the fonts aren't hinted properly in gtk apps. is this a common problem? if so, what should i do?
<NickPresta> tro, in the same Appearance configuration screen, go to the GTK Styles and Fonts menu. Is "Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications" selected?
<syndaily> NickPresta: Nice one. the issue is my boot and shutdown screens aren't showing. I've used envy to get nvidia's latest and greatest, this solved a few prob's but not the boot logo
<tro> NickPresta: yep
<NickPresta> syndaily, do you mean the screen that shows the Kubuntu logo and it has a progress bar under the logo?
<NickPresta> tro, sorry, I don't know what else the problem could be =\ Perhaps wait for someone else who can help
<syndaily> yep
<tro> NickPresta: ok. i'm googling meanwhile, but i can't find anything useful yet. do you think i should try to install gnome-control-panel or something and tinker with that?
<holyguyver> is it possible that a kde theme could use less resorces then a diiferent kde theme?
<Hamra> holyguyver: i've been wondering the same question
<TimS> Anyone here use ManDVD? If it outputs the Video_TS and Audio_TS and its under 700mb can I burn this to a cd
<TimS> ?
<atanation> help needed...
<atanation> newbie here
<tro> TimS: probably. i use k9copy and that's what it does to make a DVD
<tro> TimS: try it, I guess :)
<TimS> Okay, tro do you know any good programs that will rip a dvd into one long avi file?
<tro> TimS: i've used dvd:rip in the past, which worked for my (very basic) needs
<TimS> !ask | atanation
<ubotu> atanation: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TimS> Okay, Ill have a look, I think I downloaded that
<TimS> !wine-doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info wine-doors
<ubotu> Package wine-doors does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TimS> Wow, not even in the reppos
<NickPresta> tro, I think there is a gui frontend for configuring gconf. check out ~/.gconf to see if you can configure the font stuff directly
<tony_> I have an empty folder in my Home Directory named <mount point>. It wasn't in there before. Can I delete it?
<NickPresta> TimS, http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/?page_id=3  there is a deb available
<TimS> Yeah I have it, I was trying to see if it was in the repos for a friend
<TimS> I got it from Getdeb
<Hamra> tony_: you need to make sure it isnt a mount point, like its name hints, check "disk & filesystems" in system settings
<tony_> Hamra: I have that open. What am I looking for?
<Hamra> tony_: see if any partition is using this folder under the tab called "mount point"
<tony_> Hamra: It would say "Home Folder" ?
<Hamra> tony_: if this folder is in the home folder, it should look like "/home/some-user/mount point"
<tony_> Hamra: Nothing like that in System Settings. When I try to move it to the trash it says I need to be root.
<Varanger> I am using kde as non-root, whenever I try a admin application, it prompts for the invoking user password. Is there a way it can make kde prompts for the root password?
<Hamra> tony_: if it says so, this folder is used to mount the partition with a mountpoint "home folder", you cant delete it, it would be recommended though that you change the mount point  to "/media/some-name", you should click administrator mode button in the disk and filesystems settings, and right-click the partition, then click modify, and  change the mount point.
<darth-killer> Slt, a gaze ?
<darth-killer> Je cherche  ajouter 2 commandes prcises  mon dmarrage, un peu comme les commandes batch qu'on ajoute  autoexec.bat pour DOS
<darth-killer> mais bon foireux jusque l...
<holyguyver> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<holyguyver> !Fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<toby> Having just tweaked the advanced window settings of one of my applications I have managed to remove all window decorations from said application. How do I revert the settings I made?
<stimpack> varanger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<darth-killer> Ooops sorry thx, ubotu :)
<delphine> ok.
<delphine> hello again
<delphine> so
<delphine> I need to get subversion to accept http
<delphine> and I'm stuck
<delphine> as to how to do it
<delphine> I'm apparently missing libraries
<delphine> but I can't seem to find them anywhere
<toby> toby: in kcontrol, under Desktop -> Window-Specific Settings works.
<Myrth[home] > what's the keyboard shoftcut to show desktop?
<The_Guide> hey, anybody know a channel where I can get hints on assembly language (Sparc) ?
<arash> myrth[home] : ctrl+alt+D
<Myrth[home] > arash: thanks :)
<arash> Myrth[home] : Did it work :)?
<Myrth[home] > yeah, where are these defined?
<Myrth[home] > .... were you just guessing? :)
<arash> Myrth[home] : I have Swedish, so Im not sure of the name, but they can be found in K->System Settings->Computer Administration
<Myrth[home] > oh i see in Keyboard and mouse
<arash> Myrth[home] : Yea, the rest of the tree was too obvious for me to not be lazy and write
<Myrth[home] > thank you
<Stopa> hi there, how can i connect to internet in kubuntu gutsy RC without using knetworkmanager (its not working right now), IP is supposed to be set on automatic
<Juacom99> hi
<eron-eyes_> hola
<eron-eyes_> alguien sabe porque no me funciona mi camara web .. soy nuevo y no se como hacerlo
<Juacom99> una consulta puede ser que ya halla salido kububuntu 7.10??
<Stopa> anybody?
<eron-eyes_> chequiaste en la pagina?
<eron-eyes_> juancom?
<NickPresta> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Juacom99> sorry i already there i thout i was writing in the spanish irc sorry
<eron-eyes_> im new ? sorry
<atlfalcons866> how do i remove ubuntu
<eron-eyes_> jejeje
<Stopa> how can i connect to internet in kubuntu gutsy RC without using knetworkmanager (its not working right now), IP is supposed to be set on automatic (wired connection)
<Juacom99> anyone knows when is going to be ready final relist of kubuntu 7.10??
<NickPresta> !gutsy | Juacom99
<ubotu> Juacom99: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Hamra> Stopa: im not an expert in networking but maybe i can help, do you know what kind of internet connection you have? dial-up, DSL , from LAN, etc... ?
<Juacom99> thanks so 8 days from now greate :D
<NickPresta> 4 days from now...
<Juacom99> sorry 4
<Juacom99> the download come with all langauge packaje??
<Stopa> i'm connecting through router which controls all, ip, dns etc, in windows i have everything set to automatic
<NickPresta> Juacom99, it should come with at least as many language packs as the previous version
<Stopa> i suppose its DSL :)
<Juacom99> thanks
<sub[t] rnl>   /quit
<RivaeAerya> Upgrade succeeded! How do i set all the kde theme settings to the kubuntu default? (like icons, colorscheme, widget style..)
<NickPresta> RivaeAerya, you upgraded to Gutsy?
<RivaeAerya> NickPresta: yep
<enzo_> Just curious...
<enzo_> With Dapper ending LTS in December, 2007, Does 7.10 become the new LTS?
<NickPresta> enzo_, nope. Gutsy+1 is LTS, AFAIK
<enzo_> NickPresta: Thanks
<Hamra> Stopa: do you happen to know the IP of the router? if so put it in the box under the routes tab in knetworkmanger
<soulchild> hey all
<NickPresta> hi, soulchild
<RivaeAerya> anyone?
<RivaeAerya> How do i set all the kde theme settings to the kubuntu default? (like icons, colorscheme, widget style..)
<soulchild> i just installed kubunt-core but have no icons on my desktop,... how can i make the trash and home folder visible ???
<NickPresta> RivaeAerya, you should ask in #ubuntu+1 if you're running Gutsy
<RivaeAerya> NickPresta: no one, absolutely _no one_, is active there right now
<NickPresta> RivaeAerya, well, I would assume anyone running Gutsy and is in the channel is also in #ubuntu+1 and if they aren't active there, they probably aren't active here :)
<Stopa> how do you whisper? and yes, i know the IP of router, the thing is, after i tried to configure connections (automatic IP etc) it suddenly disappared from knetworkmanager so i can't connect anywhere, so im looking for some console solution
<soulchild> is any package needed to have home and trash icon on my desktop ????
<RivaeAerya> NickPresta: I think it's the same in any ubuntu version
<RivaeAerya> NickPresta: i just want to reset the artwork
<Hamra> Stopa: sorry, maybe someone else can help you.
<soulchild> how do i change the kdm theme ???
<NickPresta> !artwork
<Stopa> then just thanks for trying :)
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soulchild> NickPresta: i mean where is the setting ???
<WindowSmasher> Hi all
<WindowSmasher> Need some help
<soulchild> !help
<WindowSmasher> Kubuntu 7.10, keyboard Fn and brightness keys do not function.  ???
<NickPresta> soulchild, right click on your desktop, Create New > Link to Location (URL) > in the filename box, put Trash, in the URL box, put "trash:/"
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soulchild> WindowSmasher: install kmalo
<WindowSmasher> thanks, I'll give it a shot
<soulchild> NickPresta: thanks
<WorkingOnWise> my brain is not mush, and I just wanna wobble some windows and spin a cube! Where do I turn on compiz in KDE?
<WorkingOnWise> not=now
<asteroid> hi
<soulchild> my trash icon does not change if i empty it , any idea ???
<asteroid> I just install a 7.04, and I looking for iceape (seamonkey licensed for deb'like). In wich depot can I find it ?
<Hamra> hi all, few hours ago the power to PC went down, abnormal turn off, there doesnt seem to be anything wrong, but is there anything i should do on my behalf for my system's safety
<CPrompt^> Hamra : put a surge protector on it or even a UPS syste ;)
<CPrompt^> soulchild : depends on your icon theme.  there might not be a difference between the full or empty icons
<RivaeAerya> What are the default icons, colorscheme, and other artwork for Kubuntu Gutsy?
<NickPresta> RivaeAerya, there is a package, kubuntu-default-settings, which holds the default settings for the artwork and such
<itch_> Hello guys. If i accidentaly deleted my /etc/apache2 directory, how can I reinstall all the default files that were in that directory ?
<RivaeAerya> NickPresta: says it's already installed
<NickPresta> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-default-settings
<RivaeAerya> NickPresta: did that. and now?
<itch_> Hmmm. I`m afraid that will change ALL my settings ..
<NickPresta> RivaeAerya, Restart X? I'm not sure. I've never reset my artwork settings...
<CPrompt^> itch_ : I thinnk NickPresta was talking to RivaAerya ;)
<itch_> CPrompt^ Yeh, I get the same feeling .. :)
<CPrompt^> itch_ not sure about getting the default settings.  what about just uninstalling the package and then re-installing?  you've already lost everything
<Hamra> thats why we should include the adressee name, which makes konversation flash red when addressed!
<CPrompt^> ;)
<NickPresta> yes, itch_, I was talking to Rivae, sorry :)
<itch_> CPrompt^ : already tried that. It`s not working
<NickPresta> itch_, when you install, you have to use the --purge option to tell it to get rid of the config files. then try reinstalling
<CPrompt^> itch_ : does the package install without breaking?
<CPrompt^> itch_ : yeah.  Nick is right.  forgot about that.  my bad :(
<itch_> Ok, let my give it a try
<WindowSmasher> Hi all.  I had no luck with kmilo.  Any other suggestions for getting my brightness keys on my keyboard working?
<NickPresta> WindowSmasher, in Gutsy?
<WindowSmasher> yes
<NickPresta> WindowSmasher, #ubuntu+1 should be able to assist you better
<itch_> NickPresta : I`m not sure I`m getting this. I use --purge when I install apache2 pkg or when I remove it ? Because it`s not working either way
<WindowSmasher> thank you.  Forgot it wasn't final yet
<NickPresta> itch_, `sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2`. It should say it's removing apache2* (with the asterisks)
<Hamra> just out of curiosity, what is apache? what is it used for?
<NickPresta> You might have to actually delete /etc/apache2
<NickPresta> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<CPrompt^> Hamra : web server
<CPrompt^> NickPresta : i think he said that he *did* delete the /etc/apache2
<NickPresta> Oh. I thought he deleted the contents of /etc/apache2 (like httpd.conf and such). I don't know. I always compile Apache myself..
<itch_> NickPresta : ok, so I did the --purge remove thing, I reinstall it, but I still don`t have the /apache folder :(
<Hamra> thanks
<CPrompt^> itch_ : you don't have /etc/apache2 anymore?
<itch_> NickPresta : I deleted my /etc/apache dir by mistake and now I need it back.
<itch_> */apache2
<NickPresta> ah okay.
<NickPresta> well, aside from someone installing apache2 and giving you the contents of their /etc/apache2, I don't know of a fix. You could always compile Apache and such yourself?
<itch_> I guess I can, if I don`t have a choice ..
<NickPresta> let me install apache2
<itch_> So, anyone here has Apache2 ?
<CPrompt^> itch_ firing up my web server now.  brb
<NickPresta> or get it from CPrompt^. I would rather not install the apache2 package if I can avoid it.
<itch_> Sure
<RivaeAerya> How do i set the KDE artwork back to normal without deleting all my settings that i still need?
<melomane> hi,how can i reconnect to a PPPoe account automaticly, when it is disconnected
<melomane> i use pon command
<Scunizi> Is there a way to share contact/address data in Evolution via Kontact? I figured out how to share the same calendar between the two and figured it would be just as easy for the Contacts.... NOT!
<itch_> CPrompt^ : how about that /etc/apache2 thing ..
<CPrompt^> itch_ : wife came home with groceries.  had a "honey-do" real quick
<CPrompt^> so....I have mine configured with certain mods. you want it anyway?
<itch_> Sure
<itch_> CPrompt^ say hello to the wife :D
<CPrompt^> ok.  let me copy it over to this computer.  it'll be just a sec.  webserver is ooollllddd :)
<CPrompt^> itch_ : ok.  got the files.  you have a place i can upload them to?
<scienceboy> is there any to spoeed up how fast applications load?
<itch_> CPrompt^ Not really :(
<CPrompt^> itch_ are you running Koversation?
<itch_> CPrompt^ : neah, Bitchx
<CPrompt^> itch_ : i can see if the "send file" thing works here if you want
<Scunizi> Is there any way to use Kontact to view contact info in Evolution without exporting data.. I want a direct link to share the contact data.
<itch_> Sure
<Scunizi> how
<CPrompt^> itch_ should be getting a request for me to be able to send you the files
<arash> Can anyone recommend a DC++ client for Linux?
<arash> or if somone knows how to get dc-qt to allow more than 1 slot
<itch_> CPrompt^ : i`m not sure how it`s done in BX :(
<CPrompt^> itch_ : let me just upload it to my works website and I'll send you a like to the tar file.  cool?
<itch_> CPrompt^ : perfect :D
<Scunizi> arash, never used it but Is there a way to share contact/address data in Evolution via Kontact? I figured out how to share the same calendar between the two and figured it would be just as easy for the Contacts.... NOT!
<Scunizi> arash, sorry.. ment to paste a url.. just a sec.
<Scunizi> arash, http://sourceforge.net/projects/nanodc
<|_James_Bond_|> Plz help to configurate this modem e220 for this my kubuntu 6.06 ... i download software for https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/frs/?group_id=12&release_id=13 and driver and driver for http://oozie.fm.interia.pl/pro/huawei-e220/index.html ... plz help...
<WaltzingAlong> !info dcgui | arash
<arash> I've never used Evolution and I don't know what Kontact is
<ubotu> arash: dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (feisty), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<arash> thanks!
<|_James_Bond_|> need help...
<WaltzingAlong> !info linuxdcpp | arash
<ubotu> arash: Package linuxdcpp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | |_James_Bond_|
<ubotu> |_James_Bond_|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|_James_Bond_|> i don't english...
<|_James_Bond_|> i portuguese...
<RivaeAerya> what's the default iconset of Kubuntu Gutsy?
<arash> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I have hard drive I would like to use externally with an enclosure.  When I format the drive as FAT32 qtparted shows the device type as "unkow" and I'm unable to mount it.  Does this mean my hard drive doesn't support FAT32?
<Scunizi> snowdonkey, how large is the drive?
<snowdonkey> scunizi: 500GB
<Scunizi> snowdonkey, not sure, but that might be the issue.. since it isn't currently working try formatting it in ext3 then see if it's readable/mountabel.
<snowdonkey> scunizi: Yes, I tried formatting it as ext3 and NTFS -- both worked.  However I'd like to be able to share files between Linux and Windows.  NTFS isn't writable.
<eduardo> Hola
<Scunizi> snowdonkey, ext3 is read/writable in windows with an additional driver.
<Scunizi> snowdonkey, however, if you use it on different machines you might be better off partitioning the drive in 2 or 3 then trying fat32 again..
<tro> i just installed ubuntu-desktop to try gnome, but it's not even loading. i log in and it freezes at the 'ubuntu' screen. what can i do to login to gnome successfully?
<snowdonkey> scunizi: Sorry, you mean try formatting it as ext2 or ext3 again?
<Scunizi> tro sound like you need to add "irqpoll" to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<snowdonkey> scunizi: Thx for the tip of accessing ext3 under windows.  I found some info about it.
<tro> Scunizi: i'll try that. right now both gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-session use 100% cpu and just sit there
<specialbuddy> what do I do if I don't have my 7.04 cd and I want to upgrade?
<Scunizi> snowdonkey, k
<Scunizi> specialbuddy, update-manager -d
<CPrompt^> itch_ you still here?
<itch_> CPrompt^ : yes mate
<CPrompt^> sorry.  couldn't find the ftp password  LOL
<CPrompt^> itch_ here's the link http://systelprinting.com/files/
<itch_> CPrompt^ : hahha
<specialbuddy> update-manager -d doesn't do anything
<omarian> i am trying to install the ati drivers on Kubuntu 7.04. Used method 1 from unofficial wiki and the system got stuck at a black screen with a blinking cursor when i rebooted. I had to reconfigure xorg again to restore the default drivers. Anybody have any idea why it might have happened
<itch_> CPrompt^ : thanks :)
<CPrompt^> itch_ np
<newsense07> specialbuddy: did ya run it from a console or from run, think ya gotta do it from run
<specialbuddy> console
<newsense07> specialbuddy: try from run command
<specialbuddy> well I'm having issues because I don't have the 7.04 cd
<specialbuddy> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)] /dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<CPrompt^> omarian : could have just screwed up x.org.  Have you tried Envy?
<omarian> cprompt: i haven't. method 1 worked for me on alaptop though. anyway how do i go about using envy? what is it?
<newsense07> specialbuddy: cant you just disable the cdrom as a repo and fetch from internet?
<CPrompt^> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<specialbuddy> uh
<specialbuddy> maybe
<CPrompt^> omarian : http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<omarian> nvidia scripts? im using an ati card.
<omarian> it seems like it works with ati too. sorry just saw that
<CPrompt^> omarian : just click on it.  I promise it works for ATI as well ;)
<CPrompt^> :)
<CPrompt^> itch_ : did you get those files?
<Hamra> CPrompt^>: i have a nvidia card, so thanks for the information, i'll try envy tommorow
<CPrompt^> Hamra : np.  It worked for me great.  Saw the exact card, downloaded drivers and configured x.org for me.
<tro> Scunizi: didn't work. i tried with noacpitimer too
<Doctor_Nick> shit
<tro> Scunizi: it just keeps using 100% and not making any progress
<Doctor_Nick> how do i turn off error messages in wine?
<omarian> am trying envy as we speak
<omarian> cprompt: im getting an error with envy
<CPrompt^> omarian : what is the error?
<omarian> You graphic card is supported by the legacy driver
<omarian> ATI's legacy driver does not support your operative system
<omarian> cprompt: should I try and install it manually?
<CPrompt^> omarian : might have to.  not sure why envy is not downloading the driver and installing it for you though
<omarian> im trying the manual way
<omarian> gave me an error at first and asked me to log at some log in the var...folder
<omarian> tried manual install again and is downloading some package
<arash> WaltzingAlong,Are you using Dc_gui ?, It is really really terrible, anyone know any linux DC++ clients?
<trpr> in superkaramba, what file does "Get New Stuff" check to see that you have a theme installed?
<trpr> it is telling me i have themes i don't :\ i'd like to readd them
<Karti> Hi all, looking for a tool that will convert wma to mp3? Any ideas? Many thanks
<intex> Hey! I'm all new to Kubuntu. Anybody know a nice "Getting Started" -guide?
<arash> intex , ive not used this, but maybe this can help ypi
<arash> !easybuntu |intex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<balvinder> hi
<balvinder> all
<intex> !easybuntu |intex
<balvinder> i would need some help on ubuntu
<arash> !easyubuntu |intex
<balvinder> anyone there..
<arash> balvinder, ubuntu, not Kubuntu?
<balvinder> ok
<balvinder> so can u help on ubuntu
<omarian> cprompt...gotta restart
<arash> balvinder this is Kubuntu support channel, do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<balvinder> ok
<balvinder> ubuntu
<balvinder> i have both
<balvinder> u know
<balvinder> but was more intersted in ubuntu
<arash> !Ubuntu |balvinder
<ubotu> balvinder: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arash> sorry, just join #ubuntu
<balvinder> yeah i know all this
<balvinder> but i have to use kopete in ubuntu
<balvinder> do we have a msnger for ubuntu
<balvinder> tht supports webcam
<arash> hmm, doesn't Gaim has that? Feel free to ask Kopete questions here, but also try out at #Kopete or #KDE
<gast123> Hey guys, please help me: At the beginning of the installation 7.10. i have to use SAFE MODE for installation, for graphical purpose. Now the displayed resolution is so big, that i cannot access the CONTINUE button after clicking INSTALL
<balvinder> kopete works ok in ubuntu..but it also starts three extra services..
<balvinder> so intended to use solely gnome based apps for this..
<balvinder> ny idea
<arash> gast123 , Irony :p, just kidding, can't you just drag around the window? I think it's alt+leftclick
<intex> quit
<intex> Whoops...
<gast123> thank you very much arash
<gast123> simply dragging around didn't work because of the end of the screen ;-) but ALT+Left-Click worked fine
<gast123> Thank you very much
<arash> Hehe, nice even I can help guys :)
<Omarian> cprompt...still there?
<Omarian> CPrompt: you still there man?
<Omarian> has anybody had issues with the unofficial ati driver for ubuntu?
<Omarian> issues like, reboot and then system gets stuck at a black screen with a cursor
<Doctor_Nick> Omarian: yeah
<NickPresta> Omarian, the free ati driver or the proprietary driver?
<Omarian> its the proprietary one
<Omarian> from the unofficial wiki
<Omarian> let me get the link
<Omarian> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<NickPresta> and this is with Feisty?
<Omarian> yes
<CPrompt^> Omarian : kind of in and out but I have never had a problem with the ATI drivers through Envy.  Sorry I can't help.  have you tried "startx"??
<Omarian> no this is not with envy
<Omarian> this is following method 1 of that guide
<Omarian> startx is the command to start the gui obviously
<NickPresta> and you've done all the "Pre-Installation" stuff like disabling the composite extension?
<Omarian> but when i try that in one of the terminals when i get the blank screen, it says it cannot find display 0
<Omarian> hmmm
<Hamra> CPrompt^ :  i tried to install envy from a deb package, it said something about dependencies with python that is not installed and a few other programs :S
<CPrompt^> Omarian : what kind of video card do you have?
<Omarian> Radeon 8500
<Omarian> NickPresta: i don't think i did that. isn't that supposed to be for newer cards?
<CPrompt^> Hamra : just make a note of the dependencies and install all of them, then try the Envy install again.
<faLUCE> s there an audio editor for linux comparable to samplitude?
<jigyasu> hello
<Hamra> CPrompt^: Ok, i'll try that
<NickPresta> Omarian, I'm not sure. It might be worth a shot?
<Omarian> ok
<Omarian> CPrompt: where do i look for the error logs?
<wightstraker> Can anyone help me with a Grub error 22?
<wightstraker> All the online docs describe it as part of a dual boot system problem but I'm running kubuntu exclusively
<blendtux> could somebody do a version on my nick
<CPrompt^> Omarian : most logs are kept in /var/log
<Hamra> when i tried to apt-get a package, i saw it have other dependencies, is there a way of telling apt-get to download any dependncies needed with this package?
<Omarian> Hamra: i think it is sudo apt-get install -f
<NickPresta> -f install
<wightstraker> Anyone?
<CPrompt^> wightstraker : can you post your menu.lst on pastebin?
<sayers> How do I remove something from the remote:/ directory
<NickPresta> wightstraker, the only thing that comes to me is that you have the wrong root partition set...
<Hamra> Omarion : thanks, its downloading all dependencies
<wightstraker> CPrompt^: I don't have any way to copy my menu.lst, I can only access in recovery mode
<Omarian> welcome
<wightstraker> NickPresta: I think that might be the problem; I have kubuntu installed on one drive and a second FAT32 drive; maybe grub is trying to boot from the wrong drive?
<ronnie> hey I just loaded skype, & wanted it for web cam full screen chat, like I herd it can, but can only see it's for phone calls?
<CPrompt^> wightstraker : bummer.  let me think for a second.  is this a new install?
<wightstraker> Yeah
<wightstraker> Just today
<CPrompt^> wightstraker : might want to give it another go then.  sounds like either it formated into the wrong file type or you put grub on the partition and not the MBR
<wightstraker> Okay
<wightstraker> Thanks, CPrompt^ and NickPresta
<jigyasu> I have problem with my volume
<CPrompt^> wightstraker : np
<CPrompt^> jigyasu : and that would be?
<NickPresta> wightstraker, well, if you can, check the line that says something like (http://pastebin.ca/736683). Check the root location. Try different options (hd0,0), etc. Try hd0,0 first and work your way up, one at a time
<Omarian> CPrompt: i am looking at the last log. Do you want to take a look at it?
<jigyasu> amarok plays songs at low vol even when the volume is set to full
<Ax-Ax> Mixer?
<jigyasu> I ran alsamixer
<jigyasu> nothing is muted
<ronnie> did I download the wrong skype?, this ones 4 phone calls, where do i find the web cam options?
<jigyasu> surprisingly helix has no probs with volume
<CPrompt^> wightstraker : to follow up what NickPresta says, check the device.map file and see what your (hd0) says.  Or it might have (hd1)
<CPrompt^> jigyasu : sorry.  I've never ran ALSA mixer.
<jigyasu> any ideas what can cause vol to go so low
<jigyasu> its just barely audible
<jigyasu> on amarok
<NickPresta> jigyasu, if you're sure all your audio channels are at 100% volume and amarok is set to 100%, check the hardware. Perhaps a loose cable?
<NickPresta> unless it is an amarok problem exclusively
<CPrompt^> jigyasu : not really.  I've never had a problem with Amarok except for it crashing for no reason LOL
<jigyasu> NickPresta, I checked that, but helix players is playing songs ok
<ronnie> can any plz put up a link for webcam chat using skype, not the one 4 phone calls,!!
<sredna> is apt-get dist-upgrade the way to update from feisty to gutsy?
<NickPresta> sredna, I believe the preferred method is "update-manager -d" or http://tinyurl.com/32785o
<Omarian> CPrompt: do you know how to add color to only one line in menu.lst?
<xevious> ronnie: what kind of webcam do you have?
<sredna> NickPresta: ty
<ronnie> don't know why it matters? but it's a vimicro
<CPrompt^> Omarian : not sure what you mean??
<Scunizi> ronnie, but skype linux doesn't support webcams
<xevious> ronnie: do you use kopete for instant messaging? because that has support for webcams
<Hamra> i dont have a fast connection, and sometimes i would like to pause a download to open a site in a hurry then resume it, is there a way of pausing adept or apt-get?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : do you mean what it shows when Grub loads?  Can't make one line different.  Just have choices for colors of background and text
<Omarian> CPrompt: I am trying to customize the boot menu. Am dual booting windows and kubuntu. What I want to do is add a description for the OS and then list the selectable option below so you can select what OS to boot in. What I am trying to do is make the description colorful. I know how to add color to the whole boot menu but not one line.
<Omarian> CPrompt: yes, that's what i mean
<ronnie> oh ok, thx, yes my cam works well under kopete, just wanted to try skypes fullscreen, thx for knowlege
<ronnie> : )
<CPrompt^> Omarian : nah.  Can't make the "Windows" section different from the "Linux" section.
<NickPresta> Hamra, there is no "pause" button, as far as I know, but check out: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084190.0;wap2
<CPrompt^> Omarian : you can change the title which is what shows.  I have mine to say "Winders" and "Groovy cool Linux"  :)
<CPrompt^> Omarian : there's a list of colors you can choose though.
<xevious> CPrompt^: how about "Winblows"
<xevious> and make it brown
<CPrompt^> xevious :  :)
<Omarian> CPrompt: hehehe
<xevious> any kde/compiz-fusion users here?
<Omarian> CPrompt: but is the title a difference color from the rest of the line items?
<NickPresta> xevious, I was, what's up?
<xevious> NickPresta: why "was"?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : only when selected
<NickPresta> xevious, there is/was a bug with CF and my screensaver. My SS would only cover ~50% of my screen and sometimes wouldn't even load, so I went back to Beryl. Aside from that, I was happy with CF for the most part
<CPrompt^> Omarian : you can change the box around the menu and the colors of the "non-chosen" items.  Then you have the option of what colors the "highlited" section and colors are
<Omarian> CPrompt: right. I already know how to do that. I wanted to change the section colors. Is there a way to have rainbow colors, so that each letter is a different color?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : kind of limited on the colors but here they are : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/color.html
<Omarian> CPrompt: yes that's the manual i looked at
<CPrompt^> Omarian : that's all you get  LOL.  As I said...limited colors
<Omarian> CPrompt: np
<Omarian> CPrompt: did you want to take a look at my log for the ati driver installation?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : sure. Not sure how much help I can be but I'll give it a go.
<Omarian> CPrompt: how do i drop it in a pastebin?
<CPrompt^> just copy and paste unfortunately
<xevious> NickPresta: which screensaver?
<Omarian> CPrompt: like a regular message?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : yep
<CPrompt^> Omarian : hang on
<NickPresta> xevious, any of them I believe. I use the BSOD screensaver but others wouldn't work either...
<CPrompt^> Omarian : this is the site you need to post it to : http://pastebin.com/
<NickPresta> Omarian, alternately, you can upload a file: http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<CPrompt^> ooo....good one NickPresta.  Didn't know that ;)
<Hamra> what is a restricted driver?
<Omarian> CPrompt: http://pastebin.com/m7f557108
<xevious> alrighty.
<neothecat> i just installed ubuntu on vmware.  and even though i can get anywhere on the internet from the host and vmware session, i can't seem to ssh form host->session nor from session->host.
<trpr> dang. i want to get the config dialog for the guru superkaramba plugin working. says it needs pyqt4. just installed python-qt4 package. no effect :(
<Omarian> CPrompt: I think the important line is the one where it says: Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<trpr> probably have the wrong version of python installed. i haven't seen a single fortune, though that requirement is satisfied
<CPrompt^> Omarian : ok.  FF just crashed for some reason  LOL  restarting
<Omarian> CPrompt: weird
<Omarian> CPrompt: you should give Opera a try. Its not bad.
<CPrompt^> Omarian : what kind of card is this again?
<Omarian> CPrompt: it is an 8500 LE
<CPrompt^> Omarian : hmmm...is this a fresh install?
<Omarian> CPrompt: yes
<Omarian> CPrompt: 3 days old
<CPrompt^> Omarian : try this.  cd to /etc/X11/ and edit xorg.conf.  Change the Section "Device" where it has the ATI driver listed and change it to vesa.  Reboot and see what happens
<savetheWorld> !ubotu fb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hamra> im looking at the gutsy cd download page, and wondering, does the desktop CD upgrade from feisty to gutsy or does a new fresh installation?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : if that does nothing might have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Omarian> CPrompt: ok. I have to try reinstalling the driver again though because last I tried with envy it messed it up. I had to revert to the xorg default
<Omarian> CPrompt: that's what i did
<Omarian> twice already
<CPrompt^> Omarian : changing it to Vesa didn't work?
<Omarian> CPrompt: what is vesa anyway?
<CPrompt^> Omarian : generic video driver.
<CPrompt^> !vesa
<savetheWorld> older video standard
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<CPrompt^> Omarian : if vesa doesn't work, then something else might be the problem
<bbeck_> Does anyone have a clue when the next KDE 4 Beta will be available for Ubuntu?  I'm really looking forward to it.
<cloakable> Yeah
<cloakable> ESP as the previous beta doesn't really work :/
<Les_Caesars> Find Files/Folders is crap; it gives WAY too many false negatives. I want a search that is THOROUGH. I don't care if it's slow. Where do I go to do a thorough search?
<bbeck_> cloakable: It seemed to work alright here, got to try out the new Oxygen style, and most importantly Kate.
<bbeck_> Les_Caesars: what are you searching for?
<Les_Caesars> a file which has "oo" in it.
<CPrompt^> Les_Caesars : command line "locate" does a good job
<CPrompt^> Les_Caesars : within a document?
<bbeck_> Les_Caesars: can't you do a grep -r 'oo' *
<Les_Caesars> in the title.
<SanityInAnarchy> knetworkmanager no longer shows me wireless, at all. (After a few hibernates, reloading that module, etc.)
<cloakable> bbeck_: Ahh
<SanityInAnarchy> A reboot would probably fix it, but I want to know if there's anything I can do to force it to see them now (without rebooting)
<schiste> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cloakable> bbeck_: How did you get it working? Oo.
<schiste> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<schiste> hmmm
<Les_Caesars> hm. Thanks
<bbeck_> Les_Caesars: my mistake the grep will just look through the files.
<bbeck_> You can use the find command though.
<bbeck_> cloakable: How'd I get kate to work?
<Les_Caesars> it's just very frustrating when it doesn't even find the files that match the criteria in the bloody folder I specified
<schiste> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cloakable> bbeck_: KDE4
<bbeck_> Les_Caesars: I very rarely use the gui tools for searching.  It seems much easier to use command line.
<bbeck_> cloakable: I followed the instructions, then installed the latest kde4-* packages.
<cloakable> bbeck_: I got two huge blobs saying 'Failed to Load Object' and not much else.
<bbeck_> cloakable: Ah, those are plasma errors, I'm afraid I got those too.
<bbeck_> cloakable: The next beta will have plasma at a much better stage of development.
<cloakable> Ahh
<cloakable> So no K menu :P
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know where I can find instructions for allowing my SVN repos to be checked out across my network?
<cloakable> But when is the beta being packaged? :P
<bbeck_> cloakable: The K-menu won't be in this latest tagged beta either.  I think it's being finished now, or was finished late this week.
<cloakable> :/
<bbeck_> cloakable: The beta was tagged Monday if I recall rightly.
<cloakable> bbeck_: Ahh.
<Les_Caesars> is there a way to have locate look in a specific directory?
<Les_Caesars> -d <path> brings an error: "Is a directory" because it wants a database
<bbeck_> aaroncampbell: You should check out chapter 6 of the svn documentation (http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn.serverconfig.html)
<holyguyver> hey archoille I have some great news
<bbeck_> Les_Caesars: are you still looking for a file with oo in the name?
<Les_Caesars> bbeck_: yes
<bbeck_> Try this at the command line: find -name '*oo*'
<NickPresta> and for a specific directory: find directory -name "*oo*"
<holyguyver> archoille remeber how my ext hhd would not get out of ro well I tried mounting it in xubuntu & bash said that I need to run ntfsfix on linux to have it mount in rw otherwise it will mount in ro :)
<Les_Caesars> and how do I make it case insensitive?
<sstchur> when I first installed kubuntu 7.10 rc, I got this nifty little "restricted drivers manager" icon in my system tray.  It is gone now though; how can I get it back?
<holyguyver> I meant ardchoille
<bbeck_> Les_Caesars: -iname
<NickPresta> Les_Caesars, use -iname instead of name
<NickPresta> heh. beat by bbeck_ again :P
<ardchoille> holyguyver: ?
<Les_Caesars> thanks
<holyguyver> ardchoille I have some wonderful news, remeber how my ext hhd would not get out of ro well I tried mounting it in xubuntu & bash said that I need to run ntfsfix on linux to have it mount in rw otherwise it will mount in ro :)
<Les_Caesars> how do I exclude strings?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Glad you got that sorted.
<holyguyver> ardchoille, now if those other 3 with the same proglem comes in & can help them out :-p
<ardchoille> cool
* ScorpKing sips coffee and wonder where's genii...
<xevious> wow this tuxfamily.org repo is slow
<david_> hello
<ScorpKing> hi david_
<ScorpKing> how can i specify more than one mouse in xorg.conf? or should that be added somewhere else?
* ScorpKing is a lost penguin today...
<sub[t] rnl> heya Scorp
<ScorpKing> hi :D
<sub[t] rnl> :P
<sub[t] rnl> yeah, /etc/xorg.conf is where you specify your mouse, touchpad, what have you
<ardchoille> sub[t] rnl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sub[t] rnl> oops, yeah, what ardch said
<ScorpKing> one ps2 and a usb. the usb works and /var/log/messages shows the ps2 and usb both being picked up
<ScorpKing> so if i just add another mouse entry set in xorg.conf pointing to the second mouse /dev/input/input1 for example it should work?
<sub[t] rnl> hrm, not too sure with more than one
<sub[t] rnl> I'm thinking its /dev/input/mice though
<ScorpKing> hehe. /mice is the default. /input0 is the keyboard. can't remember what the p2s mouse has been reported as. it's on my gilfriends computer and i'll only see her this comming weekend again.
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: try "sudo Xorg -configure"
<ScorpKing> i did. no joy.
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: ?right now?
<ScorpKing> no
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: nevermind then
<Daisuke_Laptop> good morning
<searayman> can some one help we with installign kde 4 beta on kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: what will that do?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Daisuke_Laptop> there you are
<ScorpKing> i did dpkg reconfigure for x. not Xorg -configure. ;)
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: Xorg -configure is kickass thing
<ScorpKing> ooe! nice. :D
<searayman> Daisuke_but how do i get it if i am using kubuntu gutsy?
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: it will give you example xorg.conf, that is much cleaner
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: I used it to configure mouse properly
<ScorpKing> ah ok. tanks. will try that.
<ScorpKing> thanks* hehe
<searayman> anyone know how to install kde 4 beta on kubuntu gutsy?
<ScorpKing> my laptop has a docking station (this one) with a jack for a ps2 mouse. i don't see it in messages or lshw and only the touchpad is working. any ideas?
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: use the same for my laptop?
<Hamra> hi people, this is the second time to try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" to end up with a blinking cursor and no shell
<Hamra> how am i supposed to stop X
<searayman> Hamra: ctr-alt-baclspace will restart x
<bexamous> you then gotta hit ctrl+alt+f1
<kcg> does anyone know how to load idx subtitles in xine?
<bexamous> X will stop but you're still on teh F7 console
<bexamous> just nothign running on it
<bexamous> so you eta blinking cursor
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: you plug it in but system won't see it?
<Hamra> searayman: i want to stop it, not restart it. im installing a nvidia driver
<Hamra> i'll try these
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: yes and it's in now. is there somewhere else i should check?
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: does "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" show anything?
<holyguyver> ardchoille , Yes yes yes! :-D I am so happy, I just now finished the ntfsfix & founted it for the very first time successfuly & now I can see the files & read them & alter them without any sudo privliges :-D I am so happy I just had to share it with you
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: hehe. :D both
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: could you paste the output somewhere? (e.g. pastebin.com, etc..)
<ScorpKing> holyguyver: we're all happy. :D and well done.
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: ok. one sec.
<delight> how come the kde 3.5.8 is not offizially announced on the kde-website ?
<delight> officially ;)
<kristjan_> delight: ask in #kde ?
<delight> just asked cause gutsy got it already ... thats why
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40656/
<NickPresta> delight, 3.5.8 was tagged on the 8th and should be announced on kde.org tomorrow (the 15th)
<NickPresta> delight, http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_7to3_5_8.php
<delight> i see ;) thnx NickPresta
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: I can see your logitech ps2 mouse, but where is your touchpad?
<xevious> well that was interesting
<xevious> running compiz --replace just totally didn't work
<delight> thnx for the changelogs i had googled them up before .. because of curiosity ;)
<kristjan_> xevious: #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<xevious> yup
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: isn't that the first one?
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: logitec is the external mouse plugged in on the docking station.
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: nope, example with usb mouse and touchpad: http://pastebin.com/d5b77250f
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: does the touchpad work normally - scrolling, doubletapping, etc.
<ScorpKing> hmm... no idea then. my touchpad must be somewhere else then. it's a old laptop btw
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> and it only has 2 buttons
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: so the problem is that ps2 mouse does not function?
<ScorpKing> yes but i can see it there.
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: paste your xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40657/
<xevious> does Kubuntu install an X server with compositing by default, or do i have to change that to support compiz-fusion?
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: I see, there is nothing about your touchpad - could your touchpad act like mouse?
<ScorpKing> yes, that's what it does
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: can you turn it off somehow?
<ScorpKing> uhm. no. i unplugged the ps2 mouse and .../prog/devices still shows a ps2 mouse so it must be the onboard one then.
<ScorpKing> maybe the docking station is faulty.
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: no, the touchpad acts as mouse then :-)
<ScorpKing> true
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: what's the touchpad model?
<ScorpKing> no idea.
<ScorpKing> laptop is toshiba portege 7200 series
<sredna> version upgrade failed, what now?
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: have you tried googling for "linux and your laptop model"?
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: maybe someone has the same problem
<ScorpKing> no yet. let me try that.
<TimS> Amarok is doing the weird thing where it changes song really quickly and plays nothing
<leon> TimS: are you trying to play mp3s?
<boinc31M13> hello. I think I did something wrong by deleting my old mdv kde config files in my /home ... how to recover from that (without losing all appz configuration such as kopete and others) ?
<TimS> Dont worry, I fixed it now
<leon> you need to install the codecs
<TimS> The UT2004-bin diddnt quit
<kristjan_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TimS> I am not that foolish leon
<ScorpKing> lol
<TimS> No, the problem was one of my services diddn't die properly
<hellcattrav> hi all
<leon> aha
<hellcattrav> how do I get VLC installed with RPM?
<TimS> hey ScorpKing
<Scunizi> hellcattrav, why.. it's in the repo's
<ScorpKing> hiya TimS :)
<hellcattrav> I've hosed up my fedora install and am using ubuntu live cd to get work done
<Scunizi> hellcattrav, so you want to install vlc while using the live cd?
<hellcattrav> in Fedora when clicking on add/remove software it doesnt come up
<hellcattrav> nah I want to figure out how to do it once I reinstall Fedora..
<leon> hellcattrav: you're in a Kubuntu channel try installing Kubuntu or try a RedHat channel
<Scunizi> hellcattrav, maybe a Fedora channel would be more informative.. sorry can't h
<Hamra> i have a shared printer on a winxp computer that is connected to mine, can i use this printer from here, from kubuntu?
<hellcattrav> whats the fedora channel then?
<kristjan_> google?
<kristjan_> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<boinc31M13> hello. I think I did something wrong by deleting my old mdv kde config files in my /home ... how to recover from that (without losing all appz configuration such as kopete and others) ?
<hellcattrav> and i just realized im on an ubuntu server too
<hellcattrav> ok ill be googling a bit then
<jochen_> mahlzeit
<jochen_> halo
<jochen_> ups
<WaltzingAlong> arash: i do not know of any great dc++ clients
<jochen_> wie geht's?
<boinc31M13> hello. I think I did something wrong by deleting my old mdv kde config files in my /home ... how to recover from that (without losing all appz configuration such as kopete and others) ?
<sredna> trying to upgrade, every time i run the version upgrade it requires more space. First it required about 600M. I uninstalled OOo and amarok, freeing 700M. Then it claimed that it needed additionally 24.7M. I uninstalled some more apps, but now it claims 284M extra, so this feels like a bad path
<sredna> trying to upgrade, every time i run the version upgrade it requires more space. First it required about 600M. I uninstalled OOo and amarok, freeing 700M. Then it claimed that it needed additionally 24.7M. I uninstalled some more apps, but now it claims 284M extra, so this feels like a bad path
<sredna> trying to upgrade, every time i run the version upgrade it requires more space. First it required about 600M. I uninstalled OOo and amarok, freeing 700M. Then it claimed that it needed additionally 24.7M. I uninstalled some more apps, but now it claims 284M extra, so this feels like a bad path
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: no luck so far. it might be IRQ conflict. i also have /dev/psaux and /dev/input/mice. how can i check if it's /dev/psaux?
<sredna> will this leave my system broken? and how do i fix it?????
<ScorpKing> sredna: get more space
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: I lack the knowledge to give you any reasonable advice beyond making xorg.conf ;-)
<sredna> ScorpKing: but it will just want more then, i tried that 3 times
<koshtarmak> ScorpKing: ls -l /dev/input/mice /dev/psaux
<sredna> and frankly, i don't know what to uninstall anymore
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: lol. thanks anyway
<koshtarmak> one of them might be a link
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: the problem here seems to be that "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" shows touchpad as if it was ps2 mouse
<Scunizi> boinc31M13, did you delete them or "trash" them.  If they are in the trash can you can put them back where they belong. Otherwise.. goodluck
<boinc31M13> Scunizi: how may I find them in trash (if any) ?
<Scunizi> open the trash can
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: i'll look around. also dmesg | tail shows nothing when plugging the mouse.
<ScorpKing> koshtarmak: not links.
<boinc31M13> Scunizi: what is the konsole command to open the trash ?
<sredna> fuck you
<ScorpKing> !ohmy | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<saeed> anyone knows why superkaramba widgets disappear after a reboot?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sredna> no
<saeed> I used a different distro
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<saeed> and the superkaramba always stay after a reboot
<newsense07> im trying to install the kore theme manager theme and i can install it but when i choose it and apply it the theme doesnt change
<Scunizi> boinc31M13,  ~/.Trash
<Scunizi> boinc31M13, sorry.. cd ~/.Trash
<boinc31M13> thanks
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: you know how to configure multiple screens in xorg.conf? :P
<saeed> anybody knows why superkaramba disappear after a reboot?
<ScorpKing> no
<angel> Hey y'all .. i need help for Adsl connections
<|Cugel|> angel: well I have adsl.
<frojnd> sdgf
<boinc31M13> Scunizi: errr ... seems there ain't .trash
<saeed> so no one here knows why in kubuntu superkaramba widgets disappear after a reboot?
<angel> this is the first time i try connecting through kubuntu and its pissing the living crap out of me
<|Cugel|> Why?
<saeed> in fact superkaramba itself doesn't appear in the system tray
<angel> The browser won't load.
<ScorpKing> i have a TV output on my laptop. if i use it i can only see the top corner of the screen. is there a way to set it in xorg.conf so it use a different reolution for the TV?
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: haven't needed that so far, but I guess google is your friend ;-)
<angel> Konversation is the only application that granted me access to the net.
<angel> x_x
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: hehe. ok. thanks for the help. ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-10-37.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
<|Cugel|> scorpking: yeah, look it up but it has to do with the panning.
* Mii was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (Ban evading is not smart)
<saeed> how does one make sure superkaramba stays on the system tray even after a reboot?
<|Cugel|> saeed: alltray?
<saeed> yep
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ScorpKing> |Cugel|: thanks
<saeed> kicker tray
<saeed> lower left  corner
<saeed> of the main panel
<sub[t] rnl> saeed: if your wanting to auto start superkaramba when you load kde, place a sym link in your ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory
<saeed> how do I make sure superkaramba stays there even after a reboot
<saeed> how do u put a symlink?
<|Cugel|> man ln
<sub[t] rnl> ln -s /location/of/superkaramba superkaramba
<sub[t] rnl> you can do "which superkaramba" to see what directory the binary is loacted
<ScorpKing> angel: first of all, don't swear in here. - i think the problem is with dns. how does your box get dns? dhcp?
<saeed> cool
<saeed> thanks
<sub[t] rnl> np
<angel> Damn,looks like i won't be getting any help. x_x
<angel> Thanks anyway Cuge
<angel> =] 
<ScorpKing> lol. look up ^^ angel
<Scunizi> boinc31M13, you have to use a capital T in Trash
<|Cugel|> angel: be more specific -- maybe try a few things first. Does knetwork (whatever) say something?
<PyroMithrandir> can anyone help me with this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaddons/+bug/152752
<angel> Sorry .. ummm .. nothing's responding..i had to download ubudsl and use the "pppoeconf" command to connect and Konversation is the only thing that worked.
<|Cugel|> pyro: well if it's just a typo why not just fix that typo etc.?
<PyroMithrandir> I think it's just caused by a typo, but I don't know if it's okay for me to just go ahead and edit my /var/lib/dpkg/status
<|Cugel|> pppoeconf -- hmm.
<|Cugel|> Of course you can edit it.
<sub[t] rnl> PyroMithrandir: thats what it looks like, yes.  make a backup of your /var/lib/dpkg/status and then edit it
<ScorpKing> angel: do you set dns servers in pppoe?
<angel> Nope.
<ScorpKing> anywhere else?
<angel> But i checked everything using "plog" command,the dns and ip# are just fine.
<|Cugel|> Do you have stuff in files like /etc/resolv.conf ?
<PyroMithrandir> thanks, guys, that fixed it
<specialbuddy> what's the easiest way to get compiz fusion working?
<sub[t] rnl> good deal
<|Cugel|> ok
<|Cugel|> specialbuddy: you install gutsy and pray.
<Hamra> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<specialbuddy> I have gutsy
<specialbuddy> if I have gutsy then what do I do now?
<angel> Cuge, i just looked at "resolve.conf" .. nameserver has my ip# ..the only thing that's making me wonder is "search lan" that's written a few lines down.
<ScorpKing> i use 3G dailup. if i set dns i don't have internet in most programs, just like angel. if i get dns automatically it sais it's invallid but all apps have internet. i have nds servers in /etc/resolve.conf but it looks like konqueror and some other apps don't use that. any ideas?
<gambix> http://www.gambasforge.net/media/gbs.png
<Hamra> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<specialbuddy> what do I do to get compiz working on gutsy?
<|Cugel|> special: well you could try to type 'compiz --replace' in a console?
<specialbuddy> Cugel how do I get it back because that didn't work
<|Cugel|> special: kwin --replace    --- if things go bad.
<Hamra> can anyone explain what compiz and xgl are?
<[4N93L] > Great,the Yahoo icon shows up on the browser but it still gives me "Could not connect to host"
<hellcattrav> oi how long does memtest86 take?
<hellcattrav> is there some progress indicator on the screen somewhere?
<envoices> bonjour
<envoices> quelqu'un peut il m'aider je suis nouveau sur linux
<envoices> j'ai la version kunbutu 6.06
<envoices> et je n'arrive pas configurer mon wifi
<kristjan_> !france
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<envoices> j'ai t voir .....
<kristjan_> hellcattrav: very long
<envoices> le message est impossible d'analyser la sortie...
<envoices> xml
<kristjan_> hellcattrav: if you are idealist then run it all night
<[4N93L] > Grrrr..telnet's working but not the browser. >/
<envoices> il dtecte bien mon ssid
<envoices> et ma connection wifi sur eth01
<[4N93L] > Anyways,thanx for everything..I'll try to come back tomorrow.
<ScorpKing> how do i run another session of X on tty8 from the command line?
<kristjan_> !france
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[4N93L] > Gdbye. =] 
<ScorpKing> bye
<kristjan_> ScorpKing: xinit /usr/bin/application -- :1
<ScorpKing> ty
<specialbuddy> does compiz fusion just not work yet for guysy?
<gerardo> hola desculpen la molestia pero quiero cambiar el tema de escritorio y baje algunos de la pag http://www.kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=14 pero no me deja intalarlos com debo hacerlo?
<gerardo> [18:29]  <gerardo> yo tengo kubuntu que es igual a ubuntu nada mas que en kde
<ScorpKing> kristjan_: it sais server already active for display 0. i need display 1.
<specialbuddy> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sub[t] rnl> ScorpKing: startx -- :1
<ScorpKing> same thing. using sudo
<sub[t] rnl> second instance of X on next available pty
<ScorpKing> nope. will start it from the kmenu. :)
<specialbuddy> am I out of luck getting compiz working?
<gerardo> Hola hay algun latino? que me pueda ayudar?
<sredna> what is the name of the apt lockfile?
<gerardo> Hola hay algun latino? que me pueda ayudar?
<Hamra> gerardo: Lo siento, pero no sabemos ingls
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ScorpKing> sredna: that one?
<gerardo> hola Hamra
<sredna> dunno, ScorpKing, i try
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> sredna: still problems with space?
<Hamra> gerardo: Lo siento, yo estoy usando un traductor, yo no s espaol, se trata de un canal ingles
<sredna> ScorpKing: your system is b0rk3d
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sredna> it requires more and more space, the more i give it
<ScorpKing> sredna: how big is the hard drive?
<gerardo> ok
<sredna> ScorpKing: you mean how big is the partition
<ScorpKing> yes
<sredna> i can't remember
<ScorpKing> run df -h
<sredna> 5g
<ScorpKing> should be ok. try 'sudo apt-get clean' to remove packages from the cache
<sredna> ScorpKing: i did that
<sredna> there is 1.1 g free space
<ScorpKing> lol i have only 4.2 gig and a lot of stuff installed. 700MB free
<ScorpKing> sredna: any idea what's useing the space? maybe make it 10GB.
<sredna> ScorpKing: then why doesn't the upgrade work?
<sredna> i can't just do that
<ScorpKing> is /tmp on the same partition?
<nosrednaekim> heh.... our SN are similar..
<ScorpKing> nosrednaekim: huh? :P
<Roey> hi
<sredna> yes, tmp is in /
<ScorpKing> hi Roey!
<ScorpKing> sredna: then it will have space
<Roey> for an NVidia Geforce4 Ti4200 and Dell 2405FPW monitor, what modeline should I use to enable 1920x1600 resolution?  using "DPMS" fives me the default 640x480 :P
<Roey> ScorpKing: heya!
<xevious> nosrednaekim: i just figured yours out, mike
<sredna> ScorpKing: ?
<ScorpKing> sredna: what is the error you get from the upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: sredna is close to nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> xevious: heh
<ScorpKing> lol.
<sredna> ScorpKing: that it reqquires 1248M space and i need to free some more
<sredna> no, 1348
<nosrednaekim> wonder if his name is "Anders"
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<xevious> is there a repository with more recent nvidia drivers? (looking to install 100.14.19)
<nosrednaekim> wait for gutsy ;)
<nosrednaekim> 4 days?
<nosrednaekim> =)
<ScorpKing> sredna: you will have to make the partition bigger then. don't think you'll get past that one.
<xevious> which version does gutsy install?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i'd like to make a .deb file for glc an opengl video capture tool
<sredna> ScorpKing: that is at the best extremely inconvenient
<mike-kubuntu> doesn't kubntu keep up to date with the recent nvidia drivers automatically, or is it a polocy to stay with the same drivers per release?
<sredna> can anybody recommend a well behaved linux distro?
<sredna> that doesn't require 1.3G to perform a update?
<tds> anyone know if install.sh is safe to kill? it keeps running on my system using cpu
<ScorpKing> sredna: you can tell it not to update
<nosrednaekim> tds: wonder what THAT is..
<mike-kubuntu> xeviouse: the nvidia binaries are extremely easy to install, you just have to start compiling your own kernel (actually also really easy, cd to /usr/src/linux after making sure there is a symbolic lynk that runs from a linux source directory you want to use, then do a make menuconfig
<tds> nosrednaekim, i know it's used to install programs, just wondering if it's a daemon or something
<specialbuddy> has anyone here been able to get compiz-fusion working with kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> mike-kubuntu: this might help - https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<xevious> mike-kubuntu: i know. i just prefer to stick with apt provided drivers for ease of upgrading
<tds> specialbuddy, yeah, works great here
<nosrednaekim> tds: its not running on MY system... I'd say that it is safe to kill
<xevious> mike-kubuntu: kernel upgrade, and i forget to rebuild my nvidia drivers before a reboot...
<specialbuddy> how did you get it to work TDS
<tds> nosrednaekim, well, just killed it and i'm still running. guess it's a leftover from a bad install
<specialbuddy> I upgraded to gutsy and I can't figure out how to do it
<tds> specialbuddy, using the repo's
<nosrednaekim> tds: yeah...
<specialbuddy> tds what do I need to get
<tds> specialbuddy, only thing i got going is emerald. i don't use the other stuff
<tds> specialbuddy, it looks great but used about 15% cpu on my pc
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | specialbuddy
<ubotu> specialbuddy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<specialbuddy> I have no emerald thems
<guest123> Can anyone help me please? I do install NVIDIA drivers and have to quit XServer therefore. CTRL+ALT+F1 and the command "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" leads to a black screen and a blinking curser in the upper left of the screen. but it doesn't accept any command i'm writing there.
<guest123> I'm using Kubuntu 7.10
<guest123> RC
<tds> specialbuddy, sudo apt-cache search compiz, compiz-settings-manager emerald emerald-settings-manager, or soemthing like that
<NickPresta> !gutsy | guest123
<ubotu> guest123: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nosrednaekim> guest123: can you do ctrl+alt+f2 or three?
<Roey> what modeline shoudl I use for a Dell 2405 FPW?
<Roey> "DPMS" doesnt' seem to work.
<tds> specialbuddy, easier to use adept graphical interface
<Roey> I get a default 640x480 resolution :P
<nosrednaekim> Roey: yech... is that a laptop?
<specialbuddy> well I think I have everything installed
<Roey> nosrednaekim: nope, my machine
<guest123> nosrednaekim: yes that's possible
<specialbuddy> I have no borders on my windows
<guest123> it opens tty2, tty3 etc.
<Roey> nosrednaekim: like I said I have a dell 2405fpw.
<Roey> do I even have to specify modelines these days?!?!
<dfdffdsfsd> few minutes ago my connection went out, but my nick "Hamra" is still shown as connected! thats why im using temporarly this crappy nick
<nosrednaekim> Roey: How am I supposed to know what type of computer that is?
<nosrednaekim> guest123: ok.. log in from there and complete the instructions
<ubuntu> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Roey> nosrednaekim: what do you mean, what type of computer?  Athlon64/3200+
<Roey> nosrednaekim: the Dell 2405fpw is a 24-inch monitor capable of 1920x1200 resolution
<xevious> is there a medibuntu repo for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> Roey: oh! lol... I thougt it was a model # for a desktop ;) sorry
<nosrednaekim> Roey: what graphics card do you have?
<Roey> Geforce4 TI-4200
<Roey> nosrednaekim: hehehe
<Roey> my bad
<Roey> me demands his money back!!!
<Roey> ;)
<nosrednaekim> Roey: did you install the proprietary drivers? nvidia-glx...
<guest123> nosrednaekim: Thank you very much. It worked. Can you explain the difference between CTRL+ALT+F1 and ~+F2 or F3 etc.?
<Roey> right, I did.
<Roey> nosrednaekim: I did
<Roey> nosrednaekim: shouldn't specifying "DPMS" in the Monitor section be sufficient to allow for 1920x1200 resolution though?
<nosrednaekim> guest123: f1 is sometimes "stolen" or "owned"  by kdm/the boot process
<nosrednaekim> Roey: DPMS doe something totally different (power managerment)
<nosrednaekim> Roey: is the driver enabled?
<Roey> good quesiton
<Roey> One moment
<Roey> Yes.
<guest123> omg
<Roey> LSMod shows nvidia there.
<guest123> well thank you very much
<Roey> nosrednaekim: it's the modeline that Xorg.0.log keeps complaining baout.
<nosrednaekim> Roey: try a "glxinfo" and see if it says you have direct rendering.
<draik> Is it possible to convert the BasKet notes to PDF?
<draik> I don't mind the HTML pages, but I would like to have them in PDF
<nosrednaekim> draik: well, you could import the HTML into openoffice and save as PDF from there.
<p-a> huhu
<nosrednaekim> p-a: if that was "hi"..... Huhu back ;)
<Scunizi> is there a way to print out to a file a list of all the programs that are listed in the menu?
<nosrednaekim> Scunizi: they are probably in a config file somewhere, ask in #kde
<Scunizi> thanks.
<draik> nosrednaekim: That works for me. Thank you much. But what if they are multiple pages?
<draik> The thing is that I'm making a bit of a manual for Kubuntu from what I've learned and such.
<draik> I think it will be helpful for new comers as well
<nosrednaekim> draik: I think Openoffice would just separate them, right?
<draik> I think it would only do one page at a time
<Roey> hey all again
<Roey> hey Dr_willis!
<Roey> ltns
<Dr_willis> Oh? :) only been a day or 2 since i was last on here. ;)
<Dr_willis> Been Playing the TeamFortress2 game lately heh.
<Roey> I havne't been here in some time though
<Roey> anyhow...
<Roey> Does anyone have a fix for this xresprobe problem with Dell 2405FPW monitors?
<Dr_willis> I got the week off.   :)
<nosrednaekim> Roey: could you please pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<hellcattrav> oi hey what do i do now that memtest finished
<lavacano\offline> oats
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis :D
<Minataku> What's up?
<Dr_willis> Got the week off.
<Minataku> Nice
<Dr_willis> Strike last week for 1 day.. dowbn week this week...
<ScorpKing> Roey: sometimes the "auto" option in xorg.conf solves the problem. :)
<Dr_willis> My Poor Paycheck.
<hellcattrav> hey what are GNU/PGP keys?
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> !pnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pnp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !gpgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<Dr_willis> :)
<Roey> ScorpKing:  that's what *caused* the problem :)
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  ok
<ScorpKing> Roey: made a backup? :P
<Minataku> Dr_willis: So, what did you manage to jam (safely packed, I hope) into that box?
<Roey> ScorpKing:  er, can't find the backup
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  right now.. 2 A500's 2 PS's several dozen games..
<ScorpKing> Roey: you remember the name?
<Minataku> Hm
<Roey> nope
<Roey> one sec
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  ya dont need any Joysticks do ya? they use the old atari type sticks.
<Minataku> Don't forget the 1200... and I hope one of those PSUs is the working one
<Minataku> You sent me a couple of those last time, actually
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  not sure waht ones work and what onbes dont. i THINk they both work.
<Minataku> I'll probably need an Amiga-compatible mouse
<Dr_willis> they dont really have any lights :) or fans or other indications they are on.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You can always send the other PSU and the A1200 and maybe a C64 in a separate box, I guess
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> I think i tossed in a mouse.  Pretty sure i did. If not theres 'joymouse' programs.
<Roey> ScorpKing, nosrednaekim:  http://rafb.net/p/yKmj0k45.html
<hellcattrav> how do i encrpyt files with naulatalis?
<Minataku> I can't wait (but will anyway XD )... I'll finally have an Amiga <3
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i imagine thers guides online on making a PC mouse into an amiga mouse
<Minataku> Probably
<Dr_willis> i got a BOING mouse soemwhere around here.. wonder where it went.
<hellcattrav> cos ive made a key but right clicking on a file in nautalis does nothing?
<Dr_willis> The more i look the more i found.
<nosrednaekim> Roey: AH! you are using the nv driver..
<Roey> am I?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  am I?? where does it say this?
<nosrednaekim> see the comment (#) on line 112?
<hellcattrav> oi does anyone use keys?
<hellcattrav> GNU/PGP keys?
<Minataku> Heehee
<nosrednaekim> no... I use voice to text software...;)
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  yeah, what of it?
<ScorpKing> Roey: line 107
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  lots of people do. :) the repositories do also.
<nosrednaekim> Roey: look up to the "device" section it is referencing.
<Dr_willis> Personally I dont. :)
<Dr_willis> !find pgp
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  (I've disabled the nvidia proprietary driver because it gives the problem I was talking about--the unaccelerated driver doesn't have this issue)
<ubotu> Found: gpgp, libpgp-sign-perl, pgpdump, pgpgpg, pgplsh (and 8 others)
<Dr_willis> !info gpgp
<ubotu> gpgp: gnome front-end to GnuPG - a free PGP replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 56 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Thanks, BTW :D
<nosrednaekim> Roey: umm wat problem? the wrong resolution?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  ill get ya to make me somthing someday..
<Minataku> Like I've said, I'll take whatever you don't want X3
<hellcattrav> Dr_willis: I just got the seahorse app but what do i do with the key i made?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Perhaps I'll make a prototype of my senior project for ya
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> hellcattrav,  no idea. save it somewhere? :)
<ScorpKing> nite guys...
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh. needing to track down a  little peer-peer network cable. or adaptor for work.
<Dr_willis> but thats easy to make.
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> It's called a Null Modem Cable :3
<Dr_willis> network - not serial. :)
<Dr_willis> i got Null modem cables.
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> You can use them and the amigas serial port and terminal programs to transfer files to/from amiga
<cloakable> crossover cable?
<hellcattrav> how can i  uninstall the ubuntu games? but leave solitare and tetris?
<Minataku> That's it, yeah
<Minataku> I was gonna say it but cloakable got there first
<Dr_willis> yea. I got a crossover cable.. but its like 20 ft long. :) need one about 2 ft. for travel size
<hellcattrav> otherwise deleting them all breaks ubuntu-desktop dependecy
<Dr_willis> Need a little adaptor i can plug 2 networkc ables into and turn them into a crossover cable.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: cut a chunk off and splice it :)
<Dr_willis> the dang little network plugs are a pain to work with.
<Dr_willis> i need to get a cable making kit someday.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: i think i know ehat you need, its a little device called a switch :)
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i dont want to use any ac power. :)
<Dr_willis> hooking up 2 laptops at work
<Dr_willis> Hmm do they make a USB powered network switch?
<Dr_willis> taht could be handy
<hitmanWilly> i dunno, i imagine you could do something like that with the network power alone
<Dr_willis> been teaching friend at work linux, but getting the cables + switch all hooked up is a pain.
<hitmanWilly> its not like switches are that complicated
<Dr_willis>  on my to find list. :) is a little peer-peer-network cable.
<Dr_willis> so he can practice networking/ssh/other cool tricks
<Minataku> Oooh, food is ready!
<Dr_willis> we cant get wireless going on his box. It crashes his machine.
<savetheWorld>  peer-peer-network = Nic to Nic ethernet cable?
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  right.
<hitmanWilly> oh, one of those...broadcom?
<Dr_willis> we donmt have gibibit nics either.
<nosrednaekim> Roey: doesn't nv have the same problem?
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  it won't allow 1920x1200.  Google for "kubuntu 2405fpw" and you'll see what I mean.
<Roey> nope
<struct> will kubuntu have desktop effects like ubuntu does?
<Scunizi> struct, it does now in Feisty
<hitmanWilly> sort of, esp when kde 4 hits
<hitmanWilly> kwin can already do some pretty cool stuff
<nosrednaekim> Roey: ah... ok... then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reset everything.
<hellcattrav> how do i get the latest thunderbird version?
<hellcattrav> in the repo it has 1.5  and the website has 2.0 ive downloaded the 2.0 tarbell but don't know what to do next?
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: is it the source tarball?
<hellcattrav> no idea
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  hmm, ok
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  thanks
<hellcattrav> its whats ever on teh front page of the thunderbird website
<hitmanWilly> probably not, i think it comes in binary by default
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: ah ok, well unzip it with ark and then go inside that directory and run "thunderbird" or something like that.
<hellcattrav> ok
<hitmanWilly> iirc it also has an installer app with it
<hellcattrav> wait so how do i use it?
<struct> Scunizi: how do you enable it?
<hellcattrav> do i need uninstall 1.5 first?
<hitmanWilly> its probably a good idea
<hellcattrav> ok
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav:actually you can get thunderbird debs from getdeb.net
<Scunizi> struct, sorry, I'm in 4 channels .. enable what?
<hellcattrav> whats that?
<struct> Scunizi: desktop effects in kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: its a site where people upload thier own packages
<hellcattrav> ah
<acomaco> Anyone know how to check what type of RAM i got? =)
<hitmanWilly> acomaco: what cpu/socket?
#kubuntu 2008-10-06
<dr_willis> delilaz,  they have to be in the right sudoers list and groups.
<dr_willis> I think theres a gui user admin tool that can enable that.. but i dont rember where.
<delilaz> wouldn't that mean to give the new user sudo power? which I don't want to do
<bdheeman> How is about I install the beta right now and update/dist-upgrade it after a stable release comes up
<delilaz> Is there a command that the root user can use to update apt in another user??? Anyone know?
<dr_willis> I tend to just wait a week or 2 after the release and do clean installs. :)
<dr_willis> Less of a hassle thta way
<bdheeman> delilaz: create group and allow only a set of commands to this groups in the /etc/sudoers
<bdheeman> dr_willis: you are right
<Nythain> quick problem... in intrepid, im trying to change my refresh rate from 85 to 75, and every time i do, it defaults to "auto" and stays at 85, any suggestions???
<delilaz>  Is that done through System Settings? I'm still learning this OS :)
<Nythain> yeah, system settings --> display
<Nythain> but like i said, it just sets it to "auto" and stays at 85 :(
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<dr_willis> This is a CRT monitor or LCD?
<Nythain> CRT
<dr_willis> could be its thinking the crt cant handle 85, and you may need to put in a proper modeline in the xorg.conf
<Nythain> well, it handles 85, just wont switch to 75... xrandr tells me its supported, and even when trying to set it manually in xorg.conf it keeps defaulting to 85
 * DaskReecH hates the new X
<pxc> hey
<mowaey> hi pxc
<pxc> does anyone here know how to launch vlc without launching the GUI?
<pxc> I want to use it in a cron script to rip a Windows Media stream (mplayer crashes, streamripper doesn't support it)
<stijn> hey
<stijn> i've a question about kubuntu 8.10
<stijn> will the KDE4.1.2 also contains KDE 3.5 software?
<stijn> cause when I install kubuntu 8.04, it installs KDE3 and 4 apps
<stijn> Which i hate
<izzyb> I'm trying to get syntax  folding of perl scripts working in vim.  I've added set foldmethod=syntax to my .vimrc file, but it still doesn't work.  I've added vim-perl and vim-scripts in the hopes they would solve the problem but so for no luck.  any idea what I'm missing?
<stijn> for example KDE3 konsole and KDE4 console
<thismamacooks200> ﻿when I log onto another account's desktop, my music player goes silent. But if I'm running a noisy game, it is still heard. How can I make the music always play?
<pxc> hello, all
<pxc> i'm working on a little script to record the streaming version of a local radio show that runs once a week at a specific time.
<pxc> My question is this: how can I tell VLC to record for a certain length of time and then shut down?
<cj7jeep> will someone help me with a login problem.  I am new to ubuntu and am trying to login into my server (on a workgroup not domain)  I can see it but when i double click it just opens folder and nothing there - not even a prompt for a username and password
<cj7jeep> anyone?
<mowaey> hi cj7jeep
<cj7jeep> hello mowaey
<cj7jeep> any ideas on the above
<DaskReecH> cj7jeep: Hi
<DaskReecH> A little more detail. what are you logging into?
<cj7jeep> logging into a workgroup
<cj7jeep> other users with shared windows folders are ok just server r2
<cj7jeep> yes
<cj7jeep> does not prompt me for username and password
<dr_willis> This is Linux box, connecting to windows shares - correct?
<cj7jeep> yes
<dr_willis> so you see the remote mchine  address in the file manager like...
<dr_willis> smb://mshome/   but cant get to the specific share eh?
<dr_willis> in my case fileserver named tiny, became smb://tiny/ which then poped up a dialog for my user/password
<zeus> hola?!
<dr_willis> Hmm
<_2> !info 9wm | w9wm
<ubottu> w9wm: 9wm (source: 9wm): emulation of the Plan 9 window manager 8-1/2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-8 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<_2> glenna ?
<yurimxpxman> anybody know whether Requiem will still work if I use an older version of iTunes?
<_2> !info xapple2
<ubottu> xapple2 (source: apple2): Apple ][ Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.4-5 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB (Only available for i386)
<_2> why does nvidia-glx-legacy depend on linux-image-i"3"86 ?  i have linux-image-i686 because intel HDA doesn't work with i386  but can't install propriatery driver or i'll lose sound   ???
<_2> syntax error
<_2> three things about ubuntu linux i don't like.   1. the installer is bloated.  supose i want to install on an older box with only 128m ram.    2. the release cycle expects everyone to have a bzillion terabytes of bandwidth to dl a new cd iso worth of data each day.   3. they try to hard to make the "reboot will fix anything" crowd feel at home. (i.e. linux != M$  never has, never will, and, we don't want it too, so stop trying.)   <
<Daisuke_Ido> _2: 1. alternate install is great for those with limited ram, but to be honest, an amount of ram like that would be better suited to a distro like DSL or Puppy Linux.  2. That's what LTS releases are for, three years of security updates on the desktop.  3. Agreed, though I rarely even need to reboot aside from a kernel update
<_2> Daisuke_Ido why so.  i hardly ever use that much ram from a console ?
<Daisuke_Ido> from a console
<_2> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is by its very nature a graphical distro
<_2> nope
<_2> it's linux.
<Zorix> how does everyone like kde 4 so far in intrepid?
<_2> or should i say GNU/Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a linux distro aimed at the "everyday" user, which is a group (a majority) that uses a graphical environment
<_2> <Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu is by its very nature a graphical distro <<< sounds very "reboot will fix anything" oriented
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<_2> Daisuke_Ido answer me this.   if it's so gui oriented why are there 7 active tty's on your box and only one of them has a gui in it ?
<Daisuke_Ido> because the everyday user has no need for seven different guis
<_2> so why are the other six running ?
<_2> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> which is why it activates the one that HAS a gui by default
<Daisuke_Ido> for those that choose to use them.
<_2> exactly
<kalorin> sorry I'll take the gui any day
<Daisuke_Ido> if you choose to use them, you're provided for, but not necessarily the target audience
<_2> so it's not "by its very nature a graphical distro"   it's simply GNU/Linux
<kalorin> command shells are easy to open and it's nice to be able to see them side by side
<kalorin> that alone makes the gui >>>
<Daisuke_Ido> if you prefer a straight console install, use the server install, which also takes care of the ram limitation
<kalorin> _2: I agree, linux is linux, X by it's nature is GUI
<Daisuke_Ido> i find it interesting that you continue to quote the original, and not revised statement
<Daisuke_Ido> [21:08:01] <Daisuke_Ido> it's a linux distro aimed at the "everyday" user, which is a group (a majority) that uses a graphical environment
 * _2 looks for the revision
<_2> oh was that a revision ?
<_2> ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<_2> i thought that was supposed to be an explanation.  sorry, my bad.
<_2> Daisuke_Ido will the server installer in hardy run in 128m ?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's basically debian's text-based installer
<Daisuke_Ido> no reason it shouldn't
<_2> i thought they said the minimum was 192 now...
<_2> because of extensive use of ramfs or somethin.
<Daisuke_Ido> i know the livecd uses a ramdisk, but i don't think the alternate installer does
<Daisuke_Ido> but don't quote me on that
<_2> hmmm i may be misinformed on that.  i'll do some research.   i know that 64m was not enough for hoary
<kalorin> I want to know why my VPN connection to our cisco server suddenly stopped working
<_2> 128 was enough to install server   and then 16m was enough to run it.
<kalorin> it gets to 80% connected then says that it can't connect
<kalorin> I can get to the port and others using the windows client can
<kalorin> wondering if the knetworkmanager version changed or if something changed in the cisco that's stopping it
<kalorin> is there a log for the knetworkmanager vpn connections that I can see what's going on there?
<_2> kalorin should be in /var/log/
<_2> not sure tho
<_2> and check auth.log on the server.
<No1PeaceDragon> Have a question on synaptic when kalorin is helped
<_2> jump in now.
<No1PeaceDragon> i opened syanptic pack.man. and got this message
<No1PeaceDragon> ....
<No1PeaceDragon> E: Type '--20:56:03--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<No1PeaceDragon> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<No1PeaceDragon> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<No1PeaceDragon> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<_2> !pastebin | No1PeaceDragon in the future
<ubottu> No1PeaceDragon in the future: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kalorin> Oct  5 20:12:11 satellite kernel: [ 6531.070988] tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<kalorin> that's got to be what's the problem
<No1PeaceDragon> I am a noob so I at a lost
<dr_willis> No1PeaceDragon,  looks like a typo on line 1 of that file..
<_2> No1PeaceDragon pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<No1PeaceDragon> Ubotto sorry I didn't know how else to post it
<_2> err yeah /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<_2> looks like a missing # on line one.  but that's a guess until we see the file.
<_2> kalorin so it's a kernel change that done it to you.
<kalorin> well possibly
<kalorin> looking at some boards now seeing if others are seeing the same
<kalorin> seems like
<kalorin> it
<No1PeaceDragon> ok how do you want me to send this?
<_2>   http://paste.ubuntu.com
<_2> No1PeaceDragon go there ^
<_2> bring back the final url
<No1PeaceDragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54504/
<_2> looking
<dr_willis> You totally messed up that file. :)
<dr_willis> its showing the output of the wget command, not the file itself
<_2> eeek looks like the output of blah   2>
<No1PeaceDragon> then this noob really messed up?
<dr_willis> No idea what you did...
<dr_willis> wget http://deb.mulx.net/playonlinux_hardy.list
<dr_willis> sudo cp playonlinux_hardy.list  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dr_willis> 'should' get it fixed.
<bilicki_> will the 8.10 beta eventually, through updates, upgrade to the stable version of 8.10?
<No1PeaceDragon> that goes in command line right?
<_2> No1PeaceDragon right
<dr_willis> of course. :)
<dr_willis> bilicki_,  yes
<kalorin> hello?
<kalorin> wow i'm still here
<kalorin> knetworkmanager crased
<kalorin> crashed
<No1PeaceDragon> 2 and Dr_willis thanks probably be back lol
<_2> No1PeaceDragon the more the more.
<_2> i would say the marier but that's not always so
<_2> so just come on back.
<mister-tea> no some are grumpy
<_2> oh mister-tea just shut up.
<_2> :)
<bilicki_> dr_willis: excellent, it is my humble opinion that Kubuntu 8.10 is the best linux distro right now :)
<dr_willis> bilicki_,  last i tried it.. it wouldent even boot on my laptop. :)
<dr_willis> but that was 3 weeks ago
<mister-tea> i couldn't grt it to boot either
<_2> bilicki_ you do know it's early beta
<dr_willis> Early beta.. theybetter get a move on! :0
<dr_willis> But ya gotta love last minit rushs to meet deadlines
<_2> well it is.  </shrugs>
<bilicki_> I bought a new dell computer... 8.04 wouldn't boot, fedora would, but after installation, messed up vista and KDE wouldn't boot after one reboot, openSUSE couldn't set up Xorg properly, so GUI didn't work at all...
<dr_willis> This is when it pays to lern how to troubleshoot. :)
 * dr_willis would guess video card/drivers issues
<_2> yeah and use a console
 * _2 adds to dr_willis's guess prolly ati
<bilicki_> yes, ati radeon 3450
<bilicki_> I think
<bilicki_> or was it 3540
<_2> doesn't really matter, it's all geek to me.
<dr_willis> 'ati' says it all.
<dr_willis> :)
<_2> :)
<bilicki_> is there a "sytem information" window (or command) that will tell me info about my system?
<mister-tea> lspci
<No1PeaceDragon> ok same problem but when use command on hardy list get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/54506/ the other post still applied tho
<bilicki_> ok, it's ati radeon HD 3450 :)
<mister-tea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> No1PeaceDragon that one looks ok.
<No1PeaceDragon> 2    can I delete the first one so it doesn't give me the error in line one?
<_2> No1PeaceDragon you should overwrite it with this on.
<No1PeaceDragon> 2 ok thanks
<_2> No1PeaceDragon with the sudo cp command
<No1PeaceDragon> wow I must be getting smarter I actually knew that miracles never cease
<_2> No1PeaceDragon :)
 * _2 hopes that No1PeaceDragon hasn't messed up his native /etc/apt/sources.list  in the process.
<_2> Gallinger find a name.   and preferably a non-offencive one.
<No1PeaceDragon> 2    thank you and Dr_willis now my synaptic works again hopefully play on linux will work as well
<_2> No1PeaceDragon welcome.
<No1PeaceDragon> hagn all
<_2> hagn ?   yahoo code ?
<_2> prolly have a good night ?
<_2> or aol code ?  :)
<franco> Hey
<franco> Anyone can help me?
<_2> franco it's down the hall on the left
<_2> you can't miss it,   there is a sign on the door
<franco> >.>
<franco> I am serious
<franco> I need help
<franco> Regarding Kubuntu
<franco> can you or can you not help me
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_2> franco oh that kind of help.    :)          what i mean is you can't get help if you don't explain the issue.
<Fieldy> has anyone else had thunderbird crash every few days reliably?
<franco> okay
<BluesKaj> _2 , if you can't help or won't , pls drop the smarta** remarks
<_2> BluesKaj ok.  done.
<franco> Today I installed Ubuntu for first time and the wireless is not working. I am currently using cable but I would like help to fix the wireless. My wifi card is an Atheros card.
<BluesKaj> !wifi | franco
<ubottu> franco: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<franco> I'm noob on this, can you please tell me which option should I have a look at?
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, I haven't used t-bird for quite a while due to the link probs it has with default browser , therefore I recommend Kmail
<franco> Hey guys
<franco> which option in the wifi docs should I look at?
<franco> Setting up a Wlan connection or Enabling WPA on Kubuntu or Wireless Access point?
<BluesKaj> franco, Have you looked for updated drivers for your card ?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: okay, thanks for the input
<franco> Like I said, I have never used linux so I don't know what I can do.
<BluesKaj> well, google is still your friend , even in linux , franco :)
<franco> What should I do?
<franco> The driver was updated I believe
<anom01y> how do I restart the ivtv driver, it is not working right now, and I don't want to have to restart the computer. I cannot pkill ivtv either, and modprobe ivtv doesnt do anything to fix my problem.
<anom01y> ?
<franco> Ok, my card is updated
<franco> The wireless still won't work!
<anom01y> I keep having the crtl-alt-esc to get it to work
<BluesKaj> sorry franco , I'm not an experienced wifi user , still using cat5 on my network
<franco> Will anyone here help me?
<franco> I just gotta know how to activate it
<franco> >.>
<mister-tea> franco what is the specific card model
<franco> how can I see that through terminal?
<mister-tea> lspci
<franco> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01
<franco> I believe it should be Atheros AR242x 802.11abg
<franco> is that what u needed?
<mister-tea> yeah hold on
<mister-tea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824
<mister-tea> try somr reading there^
<franco> it says to access System > Administration
<franco> but administration is not an option
<cmburboa> que rollo
<cmburboa> hola a todos
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cmburboa> ok
<cmburboa> what's up everybody?
<cmburboa> ejejeje
<mister-tea> de nada
<cmburboa> neta hablan en ingles aqui?
<cmburboa> ajajaja
<cmburboa> xD
<cmburboa> somebody there?
<mister-tea> I might be a little bi lingual but it's english here
<cmburboa> ok that's rigth no problem for me!
<cmburboa> but it seems like we were the ones here!
<cmburboa> are ther someone else?
<mister-tea> this is a support channel for kubuntu
<cmburboa> o I really sorry im new on kubuntu, so its a perfect way to comunicate my problems
<cmburboa> (I've had a lot)
<cmburboa> xd
<cmburboa> isn'n it?
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cmburboa> ok thank you, but where are the social channels?
<Arlianin> Hey guys
<mister-tea> do a channel list or #kubuntu-offtopic or such
<Arlianin> I entered the link I was suggested and still nothing :/
<cmburboa> well, Im fascinated with kubuntu is so better than the windows
<mister-tea> i agree
<cmburboa> well i dont speak very well the english so excuse me for the wrong expressions! HA!
<Arlianin> Guys
<Arlianin> someone linked me to
<Arlianin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824
<Arlianin> but that is for Atheros 5006 driver
<cmburboa> what's that?
<Arlianin> I got AR242x not AR5007
<Arlianin>  what can I do?
<mister-tea> supposedly it works for your card according to what read on google
<Arlianin> it didn't
<Arlianin> it all worked up to: "cd madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007"
<mister-tea> google your card and include kubuntu and see what you come up with
<Arlianin> that part wouldn't load and all the other lines wouldn't load either
<cmburboa> ok dudes nice to chat with you
<cmburboa> !
<cmburboa> kubunut & Linux rules!
<mister-tea> kubuntu too
<Arlianin> Hey guys
<Arlianin> still not working my wireless
<Arlianin> >.>
<Arlianin> I've followed like 3 tutorials
<mcine> my sound are down
<mcine> help-me
<Arlianin> I got no wireless internet
<Arlianin> >.>
<Arlianin> I'm Franco!
<Arlianin> I still need help for the wireless connection!
<mcine> my volume no up
<Arlianin> I still need help for the wireless connection!
<Guest99223> hello wow Konversation is alot like zinc ..
<Arlianin> I still need help for the wireless connection!
<Arlianin> ok, this is not helpful
<Arlianin> wow.... anyone active here?
<Guest99223> yes
<Arlianin> anyone helpful online?
<johnny> yahoo
<Arlianin> I need help with the wireless connection...
<Guest78125> hum
<Arlianin> can u help me or not?
<Arlianin> can u help me or not?
<Arlianin> I still need help for the wireless connection!
<compilerwriter> !attitude > Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin, please see my private message
<Arlianin> compiler, I'm requesting for help and each person who answers disconects like 2 seconds after that >.>
<DaskReecH> Arlianin: Fun eh?
<DaskReecH>  /part
<Arlianin> it was fun
<Arlianin> not anymore
<Arlianin> Dark
<Arlianin> Dask*, can you help me please?
<DaskReecH> I have no ide
<Arlianin> oki
<Arlianin> :/
<mcine> ai jose tui e brasileiro?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mcine> jose!!
<DaskReecH> Arlianin: I don't know what the problem i
<DaskReecH> is
<jose> no mexicano
<jose> you
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mcine> brasileiro
<Arlianin> Dark, the problem is that my wifi doesn't load
<Arlianin> so I can't connect through wireless
<jose> ok
<mcine> ce entende de ubuntu amd64?
<DaskReecH> You read the Wifi link?
<DaskReecH> !wifi | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arlianin> Dask I've already read that
<Arlianin> that didn't help me a bit
<Arlianin> >.>
<kevin_> hello all, can anyone tell me which repository I should use to get the 'unrar' application?
<Arlianin> use
<Arlianin> sudo apt-get install rar
<kevin_> Arlianin: thnaksI tried that and  get the following: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<kevin_> should I try later?
<kevin_> (I thought may be it was in a repository that I am not subscribed to)
<Arlianin> doubt it
<Arlianin> I did that and it worked for me
<Arlianin> :)
<kevin_> thanks anyway... I wonder if teh servers are busy.
<Arlianin> Sf
<Arlianin> can u help me?
<sf-irc> <Arlianin>, probably not .. new Kubuntu user .. .1st day of using it ....
<sf-irc> sorry
<Arlianin> Same as me
<Arlianin> xD
<Arlianin> I need help with wireless
<Arlianin> I might have to change to Debian
<Arlianin> >.>
<sf-irc> well, BF suggests that you go to the ubuntuforms.org to see if you can search for your issue there ... or try the #ubuntu channel
<franco__> #ubuntu
<DaskReecH> Arlianin: Fixed?
<yao_ziyuan> would like to create a "shortcut" command, say, "upup", which executes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", how?
<Arlianin> Yeah Dask
<Arlianin> it got fixed
<Arlianin> :)
<mario_> hello
<DaskReecH> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaskReecH> Anyone have any idea how to resolve a grub error 2 ?
<bdizzle> hi, I'm lately having problems with my camera and digiKam
<bdizzle> I tried to download the pictures off of it and it says "Unknown erro, Could not lock the device."
<bdizzle>  any ideas on how to get it to work?
<mario_> mhmh
<mario_> A camera storage is much like a usb pendrive filesystem isn't it?
<mario_> has anybody used a projector or beamer with (k)ubuntu
<DaskReecH> mario_: I'll hazard a wild guess and say yes
<mario_> daskreech: it's kind of messy cause normally they have a lot less resolution than a screen
<bdizzle> yes, it is
<bdizzle> for a temp fix, I just took out the SD card and put it in the SD card slot
<DaskReecH> mario_: So you need dualhead controls?
<mario_> daskreech: yes i don't know whether to use the kubuntu display settings tool  or the nvidia one.
<DaskReecH> mario_: I'll wager nvidia right now. The kubuntu is still undergoing work
<DarkShinigami> I'm not sure what is happening, but I cannot SSH into my desktop and my desktop cannot SSH into this laptop. Cannot find server. The IPs are correct. Any hints?
<DarkShinigami> Also, where is the known_hosts file? I forgot.
<DaskReecH> ~/.ssh
<DarkShinigami> Thank you DaskReecH
<DarkShinigami> I get SegFault with ssh. How can I fix this?
<DaskReecH> DarkShinigami: what's the error?
<DarkShinigami> DaskReecH: Segmentation fault
<DaskReecH> what's the command that you are using?
 * gkffjcs LOLOLOLOL
<DarkShinigami> DaskReecH: ssh 192.x.x.x
<DarkShinigami> I get asked for the password, then I get segmentation fault
<DaskReecH> DarkShinigami: They both started segfaulting on the same day?
<DaskReecH> oh
<DaskReecH> hmm
<DaskReecH> woah
<DaskReecH> and you can walk over and login to the machines fine?
<geremy> ssh is segfaulting?
<DarkShinigami> Yes, as of today.
<DarkShinigami> I am about 2 feet away from each one
<geremy> did you apply new selinux rules?
<DaskReecH> DarkShinigami: Were they updated?
<DarkShinigami> geremy: Yes, ssh is segfaulting.
<geremy> did you roll your own or get it out of the repos?
<DarkShinigami> geremy: Doubt it. I haven't done anything with rules.
<DarkShinigami> DaskReecH: Updated? Last update was maybe two days ago
<geremy> can you pastebin the output of ssh -v <machine>
<DaskReecH> DarkShinigami: was ssh used the day after?
<DarkShinigami> I don't recall the last time I used it
<DaskReecH> ah might have been a botchy update then
<geremy> be a hell of a botch
<geremy> are you using a command like authprogs, etc?
<linuxmce> anyone know how to install ati drivers?
<DaskReecH> hi linuxmce
<DaskReecH> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geremy> ubottu terrifies me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terrifies me
<DarkShinigami> geremy: No, I'm not using anything other than Yakuake for my terminal.
<geremy> that's reassuring
<geremy> ?
<geremy> so?
<DarkShinigami> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<geremy> just copy and paste
<DarkShinigami> geremy: It's lengthy... http://paste.ubuntu.com/54549/
<geremy> is that having entered your password properly?
<geremy> or no?
<DarkShinigami> Yes
<geremy> hmm does it work with RSA?
<DarkShinigami> How do I check?
<geremy> you don't have rsa set up?
<DarkShinigami> Not to my knowledge
<geremy> you own these machines?
<DarkShinigami> Yup, both are mine and are 2 feet away from each other
<geremy> k, first off, these are x86_64?
<DarkShinigami> x86
<DarkShinigami> No 64
<geremy> hmm ok
<geremy> alright, lets try this
<geremy> you have a flash drive?
<DarkShinigami> Sadly, no
<DarkShinigami> Not on hand, anyway.
<geremy> you have any way other than ssh to get into the machines?
<DaskReecH> or a screwdriver
<DarkShinigami> SSH is the only method I have for remotely accessing each of them from the other.
<DarkShinigami> DaskReecH: Yeah, but I don't think so ;)
<geremy> DaskReecH: i prefer a dry martini, but a screwdriver'll do
<geremy> DarkShinigami: well, neither of them would happen to be accessable across the public web, would they?
<DarkShinigami> Nope
<geremy> DarkShinigami: well damn
<geremy> do you have a floppy, a cdr, anything?
<DarkShinigami> Not on the laptop
<geremy> alll righty then. I'm running out of options.
<DarkShinigami> Laptop is DVD-R
<DarkShinigami> Can't burn
<geremy> well, my only remaining suggestions would be to get an ssh client on the server, generate an RSA keypair there, add the rsa pubkey to your .ssh/authorized_keys, then copy the id_rsa file to your laptop
<geremy> its a backasswards way of doing it, but it will work
<aaron_> Hi, I just installed the Ibex Beta and ran into a few snags...can anyone help please?
<cb_> salut à tous
<cb_> j'ai une petite question : je suis sous kubuntu kde3.5.10 et une fois j'ai activé des effets graphiques pour voir ce que cela donne
<cb_> j'aimerais les desactiver maintenant
<cb_> comment faire ?
<cb_> je ne trouve pas
<Jucato> !fr | cb_
<ubottu> cb_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cb_> sorry
<cb_> I ask my question in english
<cb_> sorry I did not realise
<cb_> I have a question
<cb_> I am on kubuntu kde 3.5.10 and 4.1
<cb_> now using 3.5.10
<cb_> but I enable one special effect
<cb_> and I would like to switch it off
<cb_> how to do it ?
<cb_> I don't find  ! If someone have an idea it would be very helpfull
<vietnamese> hello
<cb_> hi vietnamese
<vietnamese> i want setup a system linux
<vietnamese> how to?
<vietnamese> like windows
<cb_> I am not sure to understand your need : do you want to install linux ?
<vietnamese>  a system linux
<vietnamese> all
<cb_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cb_> did you read this page ?
<vietnamese> have got : LDAP ,posswall, mail, web, NIF ...
<vietnamese> you has install fosswall ?
<vietnamese> i can't setting openVPN over fosswall
<vietnamese> help me, please!
<vietnamese> are you here?
<cb_> how to disable the special effect of kde ?
<cb_> how to disable the special effect of kde ?
<emilsedgh> cb_: System Settings->Desktop->Desktop Effects
<emilsedgh> cb_: there is a checkbox, named 'Enable desktop effects'
<emilsedgh> just uncheck it :P
<cb_> I have a french system so I check ...
<cb_> Yes I found desktop effet ( on system  )
<cb_> Thanks Now I log out and log in I imagine
<cb_> Thanks it works
<cb_> now I loose the history I don't know who helped me
<Sa[i]nT> cb_: I believe that would be emilsedgh.
<emilsedgh> np cb_ :)
<cb_> emilsedgh thanks
<crimsaq> I've got kubuntu 8.04, and I havent been able to get sound with work in FireFox whatsoever.
<crimsaq> any ideas?
<crimsaq> to work*
<noaXess> where is a good place to ask about racoon and/or sh programming
<noaXess> ?
<jw> just made a new install of kubuntu 8.04 and had sound on my 2 cards.  just installed realtime kernels, and booting them there is no sound what so ever.  i can't even find /proc/asound at all.  any ideas ?
<ocs> hi. which is the best desktop video capture for kubuntu (with kde4) ? I've tried istanbul but it doesn't work very well, so i'm searching some alternatives
<kblin> hi folks. I'm trying to build the 8.10 kernel in 8.04 to help check if a bug was fixed for 8.10. however, the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile don't work for me, there's no makedumpfile deb for 8.04
<kblin> what's the ubuntu 8.04 way to build a kernel?
<mattosai> Total linux newb here, I just installed Hardy on my laptop and though the sound works if I use headphones, the laptop speakers don't make any sound.  How do I go about fixing this?
<noaXess> does anybody use kvpnc? i try it, but not really happy with it.. is there any other gui for racoon?
<busfahrer> Hi. I am trying to setup the TV Out of my nvidia geforce 7600gs card. According to google there are GUI ways to do this today, so I tried to install nvidia-settings. However, trying to install that package would remove nvidia-glx-new, which I assume are my vidcard drivers. Any help on that one, please?
<busfahrer> Oh, I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 i386
<DreadKnight> heya, upgraded yesterday to intrepid, i also made updates on my mom's ubuntu hardy and the internet doesn't works on both of them
<DreadKnight> tried my laptop at work (intrepid), also no internet..
<kblin> DreadKnight: define "no internet"
<kblin> DreadKnight: does local networking still work?
<DreadKnight> kblin, i won't see any shares from the network here at work
<administrateur> hi all
<DreadKnight> kblin, anyway, the knetworkmanager sucks hard in intrepid
<kblin> DreadKnight: shares?
<DreadKnight> kblin, yeah.. local network :P shares on other computers inside the network
<kblin> DreadKnight: isn't that samba?
<kblin> I was asking about networking
<DreadKnight> kblin, i'm very noobish when it comes to networking / internet stuff
<kblin> DreadKnight: then I hope you've got some time to learn it, given that you're running a beta release distro :)
<DreadKnight> read about on ubuntu forums about  'no internet connection' issues on intrepid
<kblin> DreadKnight: kidding aside, can you check ifconfig and route -n to see if your ip address and default route is set?
<DreadKnight> kblin, trying right away
<DreadKnight> i might have bad luck with intrepid and no internet connection at home (there was a storm...), since my mom's hardy doesn't works concerning internet as well like i said
<DreadKnight> or bad updates in both cases
<kblin> well, I'm currently using an up-to-date 8.04 box, and all I can say is that networking is fine
<kblin> so it might indeed just be your line
<DreadKnight> kblin, backports and all the stuff enabled?
<kblin> just hardy-proposed
<DreadKnight> i see 127.0.0.1 around there  mask 255.0.0.0 and a lot of 0 for packets
<DreadKnight> no numbers in route -n
<DreadKnight> the tray icon globe thingy is greyed out
<kblin> ok
<kblin> so loopback networking is fine ;)
<kblin> DreadKnight: is this wireless or wired network you're using?
<DreadKnight> kblin, at home i tried both; here at work only wired
<DreadKnight> going away for a while, gonna get a 8.04 cd and try it home and at work as well
<DreadKnight> bbl
<saka_> i'm upgraded the 8.04 version to the 8.10
<Under_Wraps> Hi
<Under_Wraps> can anybody help me with http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097952.0
<Under_Wraps> I cannot enable DMA on my HD
<angela> ciao
<angela> ciao
<angela> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<junkY_San> hi, i have installed the latest kubuntu (8.10). i have setup an encrypted root fs during the installation. i also have setup an encrypted home for my user. but i never get asked for the password of the home folder. is the encryption working?
<kblin> junkY_San: did you set up an encrypted lvm or did you encrypt / and /home separatelt?
<kblin> *separately
<junkY_San> kblin: manually i did nothing. i set this all up during the installation wizard
<junkY_San> i have to look at the fstab, one second please
<kblin> how many different passwords did you set?
<junkY_San> 2
<kblin> hmm
<junkY_San> i have to say i really like the encryption of the root device. is it all done during the initrd?
<kblin> junkY_San: I guess so. I haven't tried the beta yet
<weedar> Why isn't there Firefox and Thunderbird compiled with QT instead of GTK?
<kblin> ask in #mozilla
<kblin> besides, qt and gtk are quite different
<kblin> so it's not as if you'd be able to swap them in five minutes
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<john__> yes
<ActionParsnip> its dead in here
<john__> ok
<NCommander> ActionParsnip, you can fix that by apt-getting phoenix-down
<ActionParsnip> !phoenix-down
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phoenix-down
<ActionParsnip> !info phoenix-down
<ubottu> Package phoenix-down does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> I guess kubuntu just works ;)
<weedar> kblin: Thanks, sorry for the late reply :)
<ocs> weedar: wht's kblin ?
<kblin> ocs: me
<thale__> Got a kinda strange VPN/DNS question.
<thale__> I have a local DNS server, and when I VPN in, I get a DNS server assigned by the vpn concentrator
<thale__> What I would like is to have my pc query one, then the other if the query isn't answered
<thale__> does that make sense?
<jw> anyone seen this before (on kubuntu 8.04)?  upon installing and booting with a realtime kernel, alsa is no longer available
<Guest62452> How do i add webcam and mic utilities for kmess ?
<struktured> anyknow know where to acqure "/usr/share/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake"? I can't compile any kde4 applications as of result of this file missing
<struktured> apologies for the terrible english, past my bed time
<ghostcube> maybe ask in kubuntu-kde4 :)
<eric_> How do i install webcam and mic plugins for kmess ?
<struktured> /join #kubuntu-kde4
<ghostcube> eric_: no idea so far here :) i just use skype :)
<eric_> does anyone here use kmess ?
<buntfalke> hi
<buntfalke> Will the 8.10 release still contain kde 3.x?
<buntfalke> Will the 8.10 release still contain kde 3.x?
<ghostcube> nope
<linux_> прет мужики
<buntfalke> ghostcube: thanks
<ghostcube> buntfalke: on kubuntu.org there is an articel about what happens if u update to 8.10
<buntfalke> oh, thanks. i'll have a look.
<linux_> Подскажите прогу для тестирования hdd под Linux
<ghostcube> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<buntfalke> ghostcube: which one? is it not a news article on the frontpage?
<ghostcube> ehm moment
<ghostcube> buntfalke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ghostcube> read the first line
<buntfalke> ah, thanks. i thought there would be a more detailed article, too :-)
<kblin> that's not an article about what happens on upgrade
<buntfalke> i found that one yet, though i didnt read it, as it looked like "random generic upgrade instructions only anyway"
<ghostcube> kblin: it will overwrite kde3
<ghostcube> so thats what he asked if there will be an kde3 and the answer is just no
<kblin> true
<ghostcube> :
<ghostcube> :)
<kblin> but that's just about the default settings, it seems
<kblin> ghostcube: but I agree that's a major difference
<buntfalke> Well. Luckily 8.04 has support until "April 2011" (wikipedia)
<buntfalke> so i dont need to worry too much :-)
<kblin> ghostcube: which is why I'm trying to compile just the 8.10 kernel, without too much success so far
<ghostcube> kblin: afai understand it right the kde3 will be completely overwritten or ? i dont know only read the article on kubuntu.org oO
<kblin> ghostcube: they're talking about settings
<kblin> so I figure this is the application settings in ~/.kde
<buntfalke> i'd guess the same way
<ghostcube> kblin: yeah true
<buntfalke> kblin: what's the kernel issue/
<kblin> buntfalke: the 8.04 kernel is horribly broken with kvm
<kblin> and the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile seem to be for 8.10 already
<kblin> at least the makedumpfile package is 8.10 only
<buntfalke> oh. might be. Well, I am using the vanilla kernels only.
<kblin> make-kpkg fails trying to create the docs
<kblin> (e.g. when I try to do this the old way)
 * buntfalke has to leave
<buntfalke> thanks for the kde info kblin, ghostcube
<ghostcube> np
<buntfalke> byebye
<kblin> take care
<ghostcube> by
<MrKennie> kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS afaik
<lee_> hi
<dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles051387> dr_willis: hey
<lee_> o lala
<eagles051387> hi LeeJunFan
<dfaure> is it a known bug that the numeric keypad doesn't work in vim-in-konsole? (works everywhere else though). I get newline+letter instead of a number there.
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> You may want to try the 'vim-full' package, the default vim-tiny - may have some limits
 * dfaure closes his eyes on the fact that this installs vim-gnome ;)
<dr_willis> because its working here fine.. I always install the vim-full package first thing however.
<dfaure> hmm I see, it's due to kde4-konsole. Works ok in kde3-konsole.
 * dr_willis dosent want to get started on 'kde4' :)
<eagles051387> dr_willis: care to help me with something on kde4
<dr_willis> I dont use kde4.
<dr_willis> I dont find it useable at this time.
<eagles051387> :p
 * dfaure uses kde4 -- and fixes those bugs ;)
<dr_willis> perhaps some day the filemanager, and panel will quit crashing with normall ussage...
<dr_willis> but i will wait.
<dfaure> dr_willis: yep I fixed a large amount of crashes lately.
<dr_willis> post bug reports/fix's then.. :)
<dfaure> dr_willis: I defy you to find a crash in konqueror or dolphin in 4.1.2
<dr_willis> I plan on waiting a LONG time befor i try kde 4.XXX again
<dr_willis> perhaps some day it will actually offer me somtning i need.
<dfaure> dr_willis: bug reports that I fixed? here are some: bug:171117 bug:169436 bug:167851 bug:160057
 * dr_willis gives dfaure  a gold star for being a good Linux user.
 * dfaure senses some irony
<geek> lol
<eagles051387> dr_willis: i want 1
<dr_willis> Im sticking with my jwm+rox-filer combo for the foreseable future.
<geek> dr_willis: ditto. i'm tempted to not upgrade when intrepid comes out even, and i'm using fairly vanilla KDE (black theme, modded for visibility)
<dfaure> that's your choice, I'm just saying that I'm interested in any filemanager crash you find in 4.1.2 or later.
<dr_willis> Ive noticed the 'lack of contrast' in a lot of default themes - getting annoying also..
<eagles051387> kde4 is nice but still has things missing
<geek> dr_willis: black on black in a LOT of cases....
<dr_willis> but at least now we have gotten away from  the pinstripes everywhere tht was common for a long time..
<dfaure> geek: only with an old .kderc afaik, hasn't happened here for 2 years or so
<dr_willis> I did find a thing on kde-look.org with 200+ color schemes.
<geek> dfaure: i'm using a system which had a fresh hardy install
<tyson_> is it considered bad practice to install software, say, eclipse, within my home directory (as opposed to /usr/local/bin, or, /opt) ?
<dfaure> geek: strange
<geek> dfaure: two different systems too
<dr_willis> tyson_,  if i want stuff to be accessed by a user.. and not messing with the whole system.. i dont see why it would be bad..
 * geek used to run kubuntu on a server before i decided i didn't need a terminal server
<ahox> is there a good irc client for kde4?
<dfaure> konversation isn't ported yet, but kopete with the jabber-to-irc bridge seems to work nicely, although that's admitted convoluted :-)
<geek> piry
<dr_willis> does irssi in a konsole window count? :)
<geek> konversation is one of my favourite KDE apps ;p
<dfaure> geek: me too.
<ahox> jabber2irc sounds interesting, any howtos?
<Dragnslcr> Konversation works fine in KDE4
<geek> dr_willis: maybe if its on yakuake ;p
<geek> instant boss mode
<ahox> well, while I really like konversation, it does have some trouble when I have the desktopeffects enabled
<eagles051387> im having issues with samba
<dfaure> ahox: with a jabber account, join the groupchat kubuntu%irc.kde.org on server irc.kdetalk.net
<peace> can anyone teach me how to unrar..i have a hard time with it...again :D
<Tm_T> peace: use ark
<dr_willis> unrar e file.rar
<dr_willis> i belive
<dr_willis> or install and use 'unp'
<peace> unrar x filename works.. if i unrar a thing that has many parts..then the unrared stuff has the size of the part.. example 15mb... thats lame...and ark doesnt work with .rar
<dr_willis> if you install the proper rar packages - ark should work
 * dr_willis is not clear on what peace  said about the 'parts' stuff...
<geek> dr_willis: multipart archives
<peace> if i would have installed the proper rar packages..then i would have succeded. what packages are for ark to unrar rars? :)
<dr_willis> ive unrar'ed multipart archives just fine
<dr_willis> I belive you want to use e, not x.
<geek> peace: unrar-nonfree works with arc for me
<geek> ark
<dr_willis> or it may depend on the archive
<peace> i think i installed both..nonfree and free unrar
<peace> eh..
<dr_willis> I think the 2 may have some differnt command line options also
<peace> in adept..yes rar is installed..in synaptic...unrar and unrar free is also installed
<peace> any other advice?
<peace> ok..i managed somehow.. for the love of god please remember to advice to those who gets same problem... ( to select all rars and check them as executable ) this solves the mistery of suffering :|
<ahox> Using my gmail account I get an unknown error when connecting to kubuntu%irc.kde.org@irc.kdetalk.net - any ideas?
 * dfaure is no expert; ask in #kopete maybe.
<sirina> hi!
<eagles0513875> !hi | sirina
<ubottu> sirina: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sirina> thx! - does anybody know if there is a buglist or something akin for hardy with kde4 package?
<eagles0513875> sirina: all bugs can be found at launchpad.net also you can report bugs there
<sirina> thx a lot, eagles0513875 :-)
<BluesKaj> Is there a fix for k3b / libk3b3 upgrade problem ? I have a k3b upgrade broken dependency issue with libk3b2/libk3b3.
<BluesKaj> NM , just noticed its for KDE4 only...bah!
<Kosmofield> What does the following apt-message mean?... "The following packages have been kept back: k3b" :/ ??
<rjb> Kosmofield: apt is not upgrading them at this time, possibly due to dependency issues
<Kosmofield> aha, but the may be updated later then? Oki ^_^
<rjb> are you running apt-get at the cli?
<Kosmofield> yes, mostly for update & upgrade
<rjb> then try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kosmofield> I use hardy but I don't want kde4, is it safe to run that command, does I get kde4 packages also?
<ghostcube> Kosmofield: it wont update to inteprid it only takes the hardy packages :)
<Kosmofield> oki, thanks :)
<NikLP> Hi, I've just installed php/mysql/apache and all the other gubbins - how do I go about securing this machine as if it were "on the web" ?
<ghostcube> NikLP: iptables or any firewall script
<ghostcube> and php restrictions inside the allowed functions
<NikLP> hm there's a generic firewall app that people mention, iic?
<NikLP> iirc?
<BluesKaj> Kosmofield, there's an issue with K3B and KDE3 , for some reason the libk3b3 upgrade needs kde4 not kde3 ,... why this is so is a mystery to me.
<NikLP> ghostcube: not sure what you mean about php restrictions there mate?
<ghostcube> look on google u can disallow many php functions only needed for exploiting an xss
<ghostcube> NikLP: shorewall or fwbuilder should work for servers
<ghostcube> or a small one is lokkit
<NikLP> ghostcube: cool thanks - which is the "industry standard" though?
<Kosmofield> the command  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' don't do anything, do I need to activate some other repos?
<ghostcube> Kosmofield: is this k3b update ?
<Kosmofield> I have the backport repo also, It may be that there's a newer version with missing dependencies
<ghostcube> Kosmofield: what package is to be hold back
<Kosmofield> ghostcube: k3b only
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install k3b
<ghostcube> its an error
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> wrong build package
<Kosmofield> k3b is already installed :/
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kosmofield> Nothing happens, it seems that k3b has some unsatisfied dependencies
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> should not happen
<Kosmofield> not a big issue, I not often burn any dvds
<NikLP> hm how can I get synergy working?? I'm typing synergyc <hostname> but nothing happens?
<NikLP> I have of course setup the relationship in the server and it's running :p
<Kosmofield> apt-get issue solved :)
<michaesaur> hi.  how do i upgrade to kde4?
<michaesaur> or install alongside?
<genii> install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<NikLP> anyone?
<NikLP> using synergyc -f <hostname> I just get failed to connect to server: timed out :/
<michaesaur> genii: is there a difference between kde4 & kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<genii> michaesaur: kde4 is a component of kubuntu-kde4-desktop, which is a meta-package that pulls in a bunch of kde4 applications and the kubuntu kde4 theme, etc
<michaesaur> genii: i'll see what happens.
<bbeck> Hey, is anyone else having any difficulty with amarok-nightly?  Mine crashes shortly after attempting to start it.
<afeijo> where can I check my mail configuration? I use Maildir, but mutt and others are sending to /var/user/mail, I guess it is postfix config?
<ghostcube> mutt is working with mbox afaik or ?
<afeijo> mutt and mail cmd dont open Maildir, so I cant see my last emails as it is probably going to Maildir
<afeijo> so mutt is opening /var/user/mail file
<afeijo> ops, /var/mail/user
<afeijo> what is the name of postfix config file?
<eagles0513875> afeijo: etc is where all config files will be located
<eagles0513875> afeijo: most likely under /etc/postfix
<afeijo> thanks, checking...
<BluesKaj> just installed kde4.1.2 ...seems much more mature than previous devs
<BluesKaj> except I don't still care for the kicker/kmenu setup
<NikLP> someone care to recommend a firewall package?
<stdin> NikLP: either Guidedog for Firestarter
<stdin> BluesKaj: you mean the KickOff menu?
<Sa[i]nT> Whats a program to manage my startup files?
<gorswin> Quick question. when Kmail imports ssl and tls server certs where are they saved?
<gorswin> Sa[i]nT I think I saw that in kcontrol panel
<adrian> aloha
<gorswin> Sa[i]nT type kcontrol  in term and see if what you need is there
<gorswin> adrian hiya
<mbahamonde> hi, i just installed intrepid and noticed that the plasma add widgets from internet doesn't work. the list doesn't populate. maybe the feed is corrupted? the wallpaper downloader works though
<Pici> mbahamonde: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<mbahamonde> Pici: will do. thanks !
<michaesaur> hello.  how do i switch back to kde3 login from kde4?
<michaesaur> the login manager.
<NikLP> cool I got synergy working :)
<NikLP> can't get on the web now tho :p
<NikLP> what do I need to allow in guarddog to allow me to connect to google etc??
<allen> have KD3 with 2 error msg that seem to be related. at boot error reads KDE Par, under that Malformed URL and under that System/ when this began to occur I lost ability to trash as well something about io-slave and klauncher
<allen> I would not object to anyone contacting me directly with any suggestions or options at chef11994@sbcglobal.net
<Arlianin> !join #ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu
<vilhelm> Hello... does anyone know why it lags in full screen on youtube?
<miltone> salut à tous
<miltone> comment ca va
<michaesaur> how do i autoremove a kde4 update?
<Arlianin> Hello
<Arlianin> Can anyone please help me?
<michaesaur> Help me first.  First come first serve.
<miltone> #join ubuntu-fr
<miltone> #ubuntu-fr
<michaesaur> how do i autoremove packages from a metapackage?
<miltone> join #ubuntu-fr
<miltone> #ubuntu-fr
<miltone> #join ubuntu-fr
<michaesaur> j/ #ubuntu
<miltone> mmm ok thank
<miltone> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<miltone> j/ #ubuntu-fr
<miltone> j/#ubuntu-fr
<miltone> join/#ubuntu-fr
<miltone>  ppffff
<miltone> bullshit join
<jussi01> /join #ubuntu-fr
<jussi01> miltone: ^^^like that
<miltone> mmm ok jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<miltone> thank man
<jussi01> no probs
<NikLP> try "help" :p
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. I am trying to install Brother DCP-150C printer. I've installed driver packages and configured printer in kcontrol, yet it still doesn't work.
<desarrollo05> hi
<NikLP> I am still looking to get my internet connection working - it fails after I installed guarddog - not sure what to do next?
<desarrollo05> anybody write spanish?
<jussi01> !es | desarrollo05
<ubottu> desarrollo05: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<desarrollo05> jussi you write spanish?
<desarrollo05> jussi do u write spanish?
<Aleksander-pl> desarrollo05: go #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> desarrollo05: no.
<Aleksander-pl> another channel.
<desarrollo05> ah ok...
<jussi01> desarrollo05: type /join #kubuntu-es
<desarrollo05> well ok...
<desarrollo05> thx everybody..
<desarrollo05> nice to meet you vatos y chavas!!!
<Aleksander-pl> Anyone has any idea how to configure Brother with Ubuntu?
<peace> how to make firestarter load on boot without asking password? :)
<compilerwriter2> OK you gurus out there I started up an internet update to the Ibex last night.  Somewhere in the middle of the mess my dsl connection took a crap.  I now have a machine that will only boot into single user mode.  I have a usb stick installed on the back that I want to use to backup my data and then I will do a cdrom clean install.  How do I get the blasted usb stick mounted? I can't remember how manually mount an
<Pici> sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/mountname
<compilerwriter2> pici what should I call the thumbdrive in devicename?
<compilerwriter2> pici I am doing something wrong it says that mount point doesn't exist.
<Pici> compilerwriter2: no, you need to create the mountpoint.
<Pici> its just an empty directory.
<XMan> Donde estoy....
<compilerwriter2> Pici so I just need to mkdir in /media?
<Pici> !es | XMan
<ubottu> XMan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> compilerwriter2: yep.
<Pici> compilerwriter2: sudo mkdir /media/something
<XMan> Hello...
<XMan> bye
<compilerwriter2> now the device doesn't exist pici
<compilerwriter2> pici I have the mount point now how do I get the machine to see the drive
<compilerwriter2> pici Can I get a cdrw to write from the comand line?
<jmux> compilerwriter2: cat /proc/partitions shoud show you the detect devices and partitions
<The-Compiler> hi vaiursch :)
<compilerwriter2> jmux I havd sda sda1 sda2 sda5 and then I think these are the thumb.  I have sdb and sdb1
<compilerwriter2> jmux should then try to mount sdb to the mountpoint I created?
<jmux> compilerwriter2: no, sdb is the disk, sdb1 is the partition
<compilerwriter2> jmux so I should then try to mount sdb1
<jmux> compilerwriter2: yes
<compilerwriter2> Now then I just need to copy my home directory etc to the thumb and I can start over. Am I correct Jmux?
<jmux> compilerwriter2: If the thumb is using any linux file system (means no fat32) you should be fine
<compilerwriter2> jmux how would I check that out?
<jmux> compilerwriter2: mount
<thedark> hello everyone
<compilerwriter2> jmux is vfat ok?
<jmux> no - that's fat32, as all sticks are normally formatted for win, which doesn't know most unix file attribs
<thedark> I am trying to use Mplayer to "rip" rm streams, but for some reason it Mplayer as a standalone player won't play them (which would let me dump them to wave), but they will play in the Firefox plugin
<compilerwriter2> I need to format the stick then don't I jumux
<compilerwriter2> s/jumux/jmux
<jmux> compilerwriter2: you should be fine, if you use tar
<compilerwriter2> just create a tarball and write it to the stick in vfat?
<jmux> compilerwriter2: simply tar it to the stick, somethink like tar -cf /media/stick/my-backup.tar /home/myhome
<jmux> compilerwriter2: check out the tar manpage - I guess you would also need --preserve and probably compress it (-z or -j)
<compilerwriter2> will do jmux
<compilerwriter2> thanks jmux
<compilerwriter2> One more thing jmux how does one suspend and then restart a job in the background.  I think it is a ^z and then one does something to put the process back into motion in the background.
<compilerwriter2> jmux does one just type bg jobnumber?
<Pici> fg to bring a process to the foreground again
<jmux> compilerwriter2: jobs list all jobs, bg + fg <jobid> puts them where you want
<compilerwriter2> Thanks jmux it is amazing how much one forgets when one doesn't have to use the terminal on a daily basis.
<thedark> so nobody knows how I can get Mplayer to play .rm streams?
<NickPresta> thedark, mplayer isn't play the real media stream by default?
<GWillakers> thedark: send me a link to an .rm stream
<ghostcube> thedark: hmm what codec pack si used in mplayer options ?
<ghostcube> ffmpeg ?
<NickPresta> thedark, try mplayer -v -v STREAMURL and see what it says
<ghostcube> and if not playing add -playlist as option too
<ghostcube> if this works
<jw> hmm tried to install sun java6rte and the installation exited with errors.  no i get a msg that the apt-get database is in use ?
<thedark> okay give me a sec, thanks for the advice
<afeijo> its possible to reorder my accounts on thunderbird ?
<MrKennie> not sure, have you tried dragging them?
<thedark> sthanks ghostcube, it seems to be working
<thedark> wonder why it doesn't work in the gui
<ghostcube> thedark: with the playlist option ?
<thedark> nm I take it back
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> thedark: btw did u install w32codecs ?
<thedark> is that in the repo?
<NickPresta> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in hardy
<MrKennie> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<compilerwriter2> jmux I just realized that I have tar in the tar file I just created.  That can't be good.  Perhaps I should try again?
<Vermux> how do I specify the interfaace wich I want to ping from?
<NickPresta> Vermux, ping -I interface (capital eye)
<ghostcube> sorry was afk :)
<jmux> compilerwriter2: Shouldn't be a problem, if one of the tar'ed files is a tar
<thedark> okay I　installed it and it worked :)
<thedark> oy vay this command line stuff takes some getting used to though
<cknowles> Is it possible to copy an entire install of kubuntu to another drive... i.e. if upgrading a harddrive, do an exact copy of the origional drive onto the new one so that all programs, settings etc remain without having to do a fresh install?
<thedark> okay so now I have the url streams I want to record in a playlist.txt file, and am going to use this: mplayer -playlist playlist.txt -ao pcm -aofile mystream.wav -vc dummy -vo null
<thedark> but how do I make sure that mplayer doesn't overwrite the previous stream when it moves to the next stream, since they are all the streams are set to be saved with the same filename?
<thedark> come on this has to be an easy one after all that!
<thedark> is there a way to set it to save it with a variable filename?
<thedark> or will it by default no overwrite files and save files as mystream1.wav mystream2.wav mystream3.wav etc.
<emremetin> deneme
<charmed> hi
<afeijo> I have .tif file with several images, can I see it with kubuntu?
<ntimmy> Hi all
<ntimmy> What named russian ubunru chanel?
<trappist> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ntimmy> thanks
<emilsedgh> could someone paste his /etc/init.d/kdm file for me?
<thedark> okay easy question:　how do I save a file with the current time from the CL? I know for the date it would be date +%b%d.mp3 for example
<trappist> thedark: try %T
<trappist> thedark: man strftime for more options.  if that doesn't give you anything, sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<thedark> The Corporation_date +%b%d%t.mp3
<thedark> how does that look?
<trappist> the t is case-sensitive
<trappist> so, %T not %t
<ntimmy> recovery /etc/init.d/kdm from apt-file search name_of_packet and reinstall  finded packet
<thedark> cool, thanks
<tnt_> hi all, i am an new user on ubuntu and i search how to install flah player, an persoons for me help please
<ntimmy> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<trappist> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tnt_> yes flash
<trappist> tnt_: I was asking the bot to help you.  refer to ubuttu's comments.
<stdin> thedark: I just use "+%Y%m%d%H%M%S" to get a timestamp
<ntimmy> <tnt> go www.adobe.com and follow from links  your need flash player for linux
<tnt_> no i'am search how to use command targz and i'm not have see an help for this on the comments
<trappist> if I just need something that will increment as time passes, I use %s for the epoch (seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00)
<ntimmy> use mc
<trappist> tnt_: tar xf filename.tar.gz
<bayram> hi
<tnt_> thx
<stdin> tnt_: just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<stdin> that'll download, extract, install and set up flash
<tnt_> ok
<stdin> easiest way is "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" from a terminal
<tnt_> yes i have the file (flash) but how the manip, for install i have an icon i'm clicking but it's not an install with windows
<stdin> you don't need to do that, just run that command I posted
<tnt_> ok ok i try just one or two minute
<jw> i have a java program that i'd like to create a mnu item for.  what is the command and path for sun jave6 jre executable ?
<tsb> Intrepid will still ship kde3.5 right?
<stdin> jw: just use /usr/bin/java
<afeijo> I have files to nobody:sambashare, but I cant save it thru my network.  Only if I change it to feijo:sambashare.  How can I improve it?
<stdin> tsb: no
<jw> stdin: thanks got it going with /usr/bin/java -jar x.jar
<||arifaX> hi, my wireless won't work if I boot up without enabling it during boot. if I enable it afterwards no wlan0 is present. tried restarting networking,udev but no chance. any ideas (hp 6715b notebook)
<Arlianin> Hello!
<npresta> !hi | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<l3r1k> [Mass Message] Apologies to all clients for the network issues we're currently experiencing. Back online in approximately 1 hour.
<webstyle> can you heklpp methi broadcom 4306?
<webstyle> i can see wifi networks but i cant connect to them
<webas> everytime i load kubuntu i have 1desktop only..not 4 as i choosed from compiz..neither 2..as default..how to fix?
<ghostcube> webas: thats normal
<ghostcube> kde has 1 workspace compiz makes 4 out of this
<webas> kde has 2desktops by default :|
<ghostcube> u can change this by using an different switcher miniprog
<ghostcube> webas: not with compiz
<webas> eh..okay
<ImLiz> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf???
<ghostcube> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghostcube> make backup before this
<vampdog> total noob here first time using ubuntu or linux in any form need some help on connecting to an irc network and channel
<ImLiz> ghostcube: I've already made backup thank you :)
<ImLiz> Also when I make the changes do I save or just close the file?
<ntimmy> Save
<ImLiz> Another question, anyone know how to make a user that's not root have access to  apt updates??
<ImLiz> ntimmy: thanks
<ntimmy> sudo useradd -m user_name
<ntimmy> I'm do that... sudo su
<ntimmy> and passwd to change root password.
<ninjafury> guys, how do I upgrade from 8.10 alpha to beta. running (kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel") tells me I don't have kdesudo.
<ntimmy> <ninjafury>  apt-get install kdesudo
<ninjafury> ntimmy: tried that, it says I've got it
<ntimmy> Sorry for my english
<Arlianin> Hey guys
<Arlianin> I got a question
<ImLiz> ntimmy: thanks again, hope it works :)
<Arlianin> Guys
<Arlianin> I got 64 bits Kubuntu
<Arlianin> and i wanna play tibia
<Arlianin> which is for 32 bits
<Arlianin> I know a guy who made it work
<Arlianin> but how can I make it work for me?
<ntimmy> HZ
<ninjafury> I'm assuming the upgrade instructions on kubuntu.org are only for Hardy users. So how do Intrepid Alpha users upgrade to the beta?
<favro> ninjafury: they'll know in #ubuntu+1
<ninjafury> favro: thanks
<ImLiz> ok using sudo useradd -m user_name didn't work because the user_name already exists... anyone else know how I can make a non-root user have access to adept????
<ImLiz> maybe by editing the secondary group in system settings??"""""""
<Jampiter> Hi, I'm having trouble with Kubuntu freezing in KDE4, mainly when I'm using firefox. I'm forced to restart every time this happens. Any ideas on how to remedy this?
<favro> ImLiz: afaik since adept makes changes to the system the user would need to be in the admin group
<webas> vga is okay? jampiter?
<Jampiter> webas: I'm not sure what that is :(
<favro> Jampiter: they might know about that in #kubuntu-kde4
<npresta> Jampiter: support for KDE4 in #kubuntu-kde4
<npresta> darn, beat by a second ;)
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<Jampiter> I'll ask there
<ImLiz> favro: wouldn't that give the user total access like the root user???
<favro> ImLiz: yes it would
<ImLiz> yet I wouldn't want the second user to be able to mess around with the system
<favro> ImLiz: it would need those rights as it writes files systemwide
<favro> afaik
<ImLiz> favro: I see, and there's no other way? Not even a way that the root user can install those applications for the second user?
<favro> ImLiz: if the app is installed and the user starts it it should work
<ImLiz> ok, because I have flash installed but when I sign in as the other user, I still have to install flash again :/
<webas> how to make all links to open via firefox..instead of konqueror?
<ImLiz> webas: make firefox you default browser
<webas> thnx
<ninjafury> Where does FSTAB keep its log?
<dr_willis> Im not sure fstab has a lot..
<dr_willis> log.
<dr_willis> the fstab file is just where mount looks for some settings, and so forth. So any logs would be from system logs, or other services.
<dr_willis> all logs are  normally in /var/log  if there is one
<ninjafury> dr_willis: cheers
<franco_> lmLiz: How do I install ia32?
<genii> franco_: Should be a package named ia32-libs
<franco_> yeah
 * genii hands out a round of coffee in shiny new Kubuntu mugs
<rocciamax> Hi all
<rocciamax> M'e' sparita la barra delle applicazioni... qualcuno ha idea di come recuperarla?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> or was that French?
<dr_willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<rocciamax> Ox--- sorry, did nor tealize. Twas italian.
<genii> dr_willis: italian I beliebe
<genii> *believe
<coucouf> that wasn't french I can tell :p
<rocciamax> I thought i was in it-ubuntu. Sorry.
<dr_willis> Its all greek to me.
<dr_willis> :)
<rocciamax> half latin, half ghreek, in fact :D
<coucouf> :D
<franco__> Genii: How do I install ia32-libs?
<rocciamax> BTW... i fiddled with ATI proprietary drivers... and now i'm without an application bar.
<genii> franco__: Perhaps try:   sudo apt-get update       then: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<rocciamax> Now... how do I get my application panel back?
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<senorpedro> !java-plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-plugin
<genii> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<senorpedro> man i have the icedtea-java7-plugin installed...is it possible to use that with firefox?
<senorpedro> !info icedtea-java7-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-java7-plugin (source: icedtea-gcjwebplugin (1.0-0ubuntu5)): Java plugin based on IcedTea and gcjwebplugin (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 7~b24-1.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<senorpedro> !howto set link icedtea-java7-plugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> update-alternatives
<senorpedro> !info update-alternatives
<ubottu> Package update-alternatives does not exist in hardy
<senorpedro> !help update-alternatives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<senorpedro> !help java 64bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help java 64bit
<webas> just install firefox and install kubuntu restricted extras via terminal only...
<webas> if you have 64bit kubuntu or ubuntu
<senorpedro> i need java to work in firefox
<senorpedro> in 64bit kubuntu
<senorpedro> everything else works perfekt
<webas> so do in my way
<webas> im on 64bit
<webas> :D
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<senorpedro> what did you install? icedtea-java7-plugin ?
<dr_willis> No idea on the 64bit stuff however...
<webas> senorpedro | sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras i guess this is the normal line
<kiba> hi
<webas> and then you just install firefox via adept
<kiba> therer this thing called Filter that keep poping up
<webas> its easy as it should be
<senorpedro> man i did that
<senorpedro> i have everything installed
<senorpedro> i think my symlinks are screwed
<senorpedro> theres no java link in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<webas> if you have done those two things then it should work..at least it works for me in this way.. everytime i jump on linux
<kiba> there is this filter box thingy that keep poping up
<kiba> how do I get rid of it?
<kiba> nvm
<dr_willis> checked the 'disable filter box thingy' check box?
<abdoupirat> hello every bady
<ntimmy> what named ubuntu russian chanel
<rickest> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<itsatrick> Why is it that Takbar Compiz still shows windows on all desktops?  It's annoying.
<yad__> hi why is ,y text really nig as if i had 800X600 screensize altough it says that i have larger
<yad__> really big i mean
<phitoo> Hello all!
<phitoo> Trying to install Intrepid as a KVM machine and I keep getting a Segmentation fault during the install process.
<janzkarija> hello
<phitoo> The same happens for Ubuntu, Kubuntu amd64 arch and for Ubuntu i386.
<janzkarija> where can i find firefox.deb :S
<janzkarija> i386
<phitoo> Any similar experiences?
<neoneurone> hi all. Which package provides g++ ? I have g++-4.2 but I don't have the g++ command
<newton> ciao a tutti
<yad__> hi i have two newbie questions for  you
<janzkarija> minge munni siis kui te aita
<yad__> the first one is why my screen looks like    800X600 altough the settings says larger
<KRF> neoneurone, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=g%2B%2B&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<benbloom> ok really simple question
<benbloom> how do you exit a vnc session?
<benbloom> i tried ctr+c and it doesnt do anything
<rickest> benbloom: is it running full screen?
<benbloom> yeah
<benbloom> also I can't seem to get it to run unless it's full color (error message is rect too big
<KRF> !package build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rickest> benbloom: try pressing F8, that should give you a menu
<KRF> !show build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benbloom> hmm I can't remember how I get past the rect too big error
<neoneurone> KRF, found it. Thanks
<rickest> did F8 help benbloom
<benbloom> yes
<benbloom> that does the trick
<benbloom> thanks! (typing now from my other computer via vnc)
<benbloom> rickest: is there a way to make a larger resolution fit in a smaller oone?
<benbloom> I guess that wouldn't really work now that I think about it
<rickest> benbloom: http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/FAQ#head-0e277db4c2a9b0e5da11422f5245530fe972cd8a
<zer0o> hi i have a slow flash streaming even if have a high speed internet connection, can anybody help?
<webas> try ubuntu channel to ask as well
<zer0o> i have kubuntu
<zer0o> if i try there they'll send me here :D
<webas> :D
<webas> you use firefox?
<ntimmy> Yes and opera. Opera the best.
<benbloom> thanks rickest, seems simple enough
<grendal_prime> when you ssh into a box. the fingerprint check that happens. is it checking against  /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub ?
<zer0o> webas: yes
<webas> cant help
<zer0o> y?
<afeijo> ppl, can I have my home shared folders thru ssh as a folder on /mnt/ ?
<afeijo> I'm at office
<zer0o> alright then just tell me how do i sudo open ksysguard to modify the nice value of my movieplayer
<zer0o> ?
<snikker> how can i see the information displayed at boot ?
<busfahrer> Hi. I want to install nvidia-settings, but when I try to, it would remove nvidia-glx-new, which I assume is my video driver. It also suggests to install nvidia-glx-legacy. My card is fairly recent (7600GS). Any help on how to get nvidia-settings installed?
<ntimmy> <busfahrer> envyng can help to you
<busfahrer> ntimmy: It doesn't seem to be available in the repository. I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 i386 by the way.
<ntimmy> working from X11
<ijn> hi all
<ijn> where to install manually the file .so in order to play flash in konqueror?
<ijn> can anyone help?
<ijn> is the version 10 of adobe flash
<ijn> and i want it to install it like I do in firefox
<ntimmy> see /usr/lib
<ijn> just put the  .so file in usr/lib/firefox
<ijn> but where it goes in  for konqueror?
<afeijo> ppl, can I have my home shared folders here in my office on a folder in /mnt/ ?
<Jampiter> Hi, how do I switch on antialiasing for 3D effects with onboard graphics?
<Arlianin> Hey
<Arlianin> Anyone here has ever played Tibia?
<ntimmy> http://www.ehow.com/how_2033422_install-plugins-konqueror.html
<Arlianin> Anyone has played Tibia?
<ntimmy> about plugins for konqueror
<ntimmy> google know all
<ign0ramus> hey all.  how do i stop ksystraycmd to stop displaying all open windows in the systray (kicker)?  it just started happening after i installed kde4.1.2...
<ign0ramus> i can kill the task, and that works for the session, but it doesn't appear to be a package that can be removed (I have no need for this 'feature')
<RenzoreK> Are there any half decent graphical dockbars that work for KDE other than ksmoothdock? any others in the repos??
<jussi01> RenzoreK: awn is good, even though its not native, it works well.
<kj2222> can any one help me.... how   can  I tell if I have the unrar  program installed on my system?
<blacksands> what is the file extension
<blacksands> is it a tar.gz?
<invsblduck> anyone here using a GeForce 8600 GT w/ nvidia-glx driver ?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. got an 8800gtsxxx here.
<dr_willis> I do seem to recall some others with issues with 8600's but ive no personal experience with them
<invsblduck> i just placed an order for one (for my work pc).
<invsblduck> was gonna run kubuntu with it.
<genii> dr_willis: I'v got also an 8800 gts
<dr_willis> invsblduck,  its very likely - you will have no issues at all.
<invsblduck> i'm guessing i can make it work fine, but i wanted to hear some success stories first :)
<invsblduck> coolness
<dr_willis> most of the issues i recall was with the older nvidia drivers.
<genii> my 7600gt and 8800gts both work flawlessly under 8.04 with proprietary drivers
<dr_willis> i salmost got a 8600 for this box.. then spurged on the 8800.. then the newer ones came out  2 weeks later.. :)
<invsblduck> genii: great, ty
<invsblduck> dr_willis: i've made that mistake before :)
<invsblduck> dr_willis: now i always see what's on the horizon before i purchase..
<invsblduck> (of course that could lead to an infinite waiting game :)
<dr_willis> invsblduck,  :) yep. but it was the best value at that time.
<dr_willis> and it does the job. I rarely game.. but it has plenty of power for when i do game
<invsblduck> so, kubuntu is like the best linux distro i've ever used
<invsblduck> kde 4.1.x of course
<invsblduck> i'm a brand new convert
<invsblduck> i've been using debian for a long time (~10 yrs), and gentoo for a long time
<invsblduck> i even built a 32-node distcc compile farm for gentoo i was so into it...
<armando> hola a todos
<armando> alguien q sepa ubunut
<armando> soy nuevo en esto
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<armando> gracias
<invsblduck> but i don't think i'm ever going back...i installed hardy on my new dell laptop, and it's pretty much like a dream (except for one inexcusable thing ;) ...
<coreymon77> which is?
<invsblduck> i've always been too proud to look at ubuntu
<invsblduck> "it's for noobs" etc.
<invsblduck> i'm really impressed, it's really great. :)
<deardeath> Greetings!
<deardeath> Who would be kind enough to help out a noob with Display related issues on Hardy?
<invsblduck> coreymon77: an atkeyboard.c bug from 2005 related to acpi that causes my keyboard to go nuts when i type
<coreymon77> oh, cant help you with that
<invsblduck> no. apparently not.  i've been reading launchpad bug reports and kernel.org bug reports for a week, and it's really confusing
<invsblduck> i've never seen anything like it in my history of using linux
<invsblduck> and it's *years old* ... i don't get it.
<dr_willis> old bios bug they cant get a kernel patch to fix ?
<invsblduck> seems to affect a lot of ubuntu users, i've never seen it before for some reason
<dr_willis> acpi=off  i imagine is the normal suggestion?
<invsblduck> dr_willis: right
<invsblduck> dr_willis: brand new bios on my dell notebook
<dr_willis> Icve had to do that on some of my machines for ages.. then suddendly a new disrto/release - fixes whatever issue it was.. and i dont need it any more
<dr_willis> 'brand new laptop' = BINGO.. :) exactly what i had to use it for last time
<invsblduck> hehe
<dr_willis> bios makers/laptop makers tend to do 'weird' things at times.
<deardeath> Anybody around to help out?
<dr_willis> My laptop was running its clock at like 10x normal speed.. every 6 min.. the clock would show an hr had passed.
<dr_willis> a bios update fixed that
<dr_willis> invsblduck,  its possile the next ubutnu release might fix your issue also.
<genii> dr_willis: I had a box like that too
<invsblduck> deardeath: what's up?
<invsblduck> dr_willis: it's incredible to see a bug report that started in 2005 and was last modified 1 week ago
<invsblduck> dr_willis: apparently it's not fixed in 2.6.27, which is targeted for 8.10
<deardeath> I installed Hardy few hours ago, and have been trying to deal with its graphical issues.
<dr_willis> if the bios makers are making the bug.. :) or common mistake.. or making the same mistake a dozen different ways...
<webas> ati card deardeath?
<deardeath> My computer's video card (Nvidia FX5200) supports 1024/768 60hrtz at Windows.
<deardeath> Though somehow I cannot seem to get to that point on Ubuntu
<dr_willis> deardeath,  lets see common checklist.. you did install the nvidia drivers? you are using a DVI or Analog cable?
<invsblduck> deardeath: i'm new to ubuntu, but i heard that nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx are good things to have :)
<deardeath> I had them both, and I'm pretty new ot Linux.
<deardeath> well not new but have been a newbie for many years
<deardeath> The odd thing is 8 months ago the ubuntu I installed worked perfectly with my graphics card.
<deardeath> Though this one won't.
<invsblduck> egrep '\(EE' /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<invsblduck> any useful errors?
<invsblduck> bah
<invsblduck> /var/log/Xorg.0.log i think
<deardeath> I'll have to check that out.
<deardeath> actually let me get some sleep and I'll drop by here again.
<deardeath> Cheers
<Ybeddyj> i'm using kubuntu intrepid, when i click on any of my other disk partitions nothing happens ... its as if i didnt click them....is there a package i'm missing that allows it to mount the partitions when i click on them...
<genii> Ybeddyj: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<Ybeddyj> tk you
#kubuntu 2008-10-07
<[David]`> guys
<[David]`> i need help with java
<[David]`> i have java installed
<[David]`> i've tried making the symbolic link to the firefox pugins and it works but when i try to load a java applet it says javva executable not found or some crazy shit
<[David]`> anyone?
<[David]`> at all?
<genii> You have sun-java6-jre  and sun-java6-plugin          packages installed?
<matisse> Hi, can someone tell me, how I can force my dhcp-server to give me another ip ? Alreasy tried to google, but I didn't find a shell command...
<genii> matisse: All you can really do is release the ip and then renew it. But the assignements are made from the server side so you don't have much say about which one you get unless you also control the server
<matisse> genii: might there be something to simulate, that the connection to me was lost ? Or is there no way just to wait disconnected because the server has its own default time, when it checks if i'm still in his network ?
<genii> matisse: The server will always assign you same IP if lease time has not been exceeded
<matisse> well, then i have to do it on the server side
<matisse> thanks for the help
<bilicki__> my torrent downloads are way too slow, compared to what they are in windows... any ideas why? I tried Transmission, Ktorrent and Deluge, with the same results
<genii> np
<dr_willis> bilicki__,  normally its due to ports not being forwarded properly
<genii> dr_willis: I'd say so too
<Delvien> Hey, i need to change colors of the selection area for QT, but i do not have KDE installed (GNOME) Qtconfig doesnt allow me to change alot of colors. Any suggestions?
<No1PeaceDragon> got a quick question how do you get the straight line after -O-  in the following -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ign0ramus> No1PeaceDragon: shift + (the key above the enter key)
<genii> No1PeaceDragon: It's the dash, usually to right of the zero
<ign0ramus> genii: i think he's talking about the upbar or pipe or whatever you call it
<genii> I suppose depends on your keyboard layout ...
<genii> ign0ramus: Ah the pipe
<genii> No1PeaceDragon: The pipe |  is where ign0ramus stated
<No1PeaceDragon> ign ty that was it
<ign0ramus> you're we|come ;)
<No1PeaceDragon> gee someday I will be smart enough to figure this out
<ign0ramus> No1PeaceDragon: until then, there's always copy/paste
<No1PeaceDragon> lmao thats how I was doing it but figured there had to be a proper way to do it
<vilhelm> hello anyone here that knows who to empty /var/log/auth.log
<dr_willis> How?   just delete it.
<dr_willis> sudo rm  whatever
<genii> It just gets constantly re-created
<dr_willis> I tend to clean out the archived logs..
<dr_willis> but dont worry about the otehrs much
<genii> Me too
<vilhelm> i can see that someone is trying to access my ssh
<genii> vilhelm: Change the default port to something obscure
<vilhelm> <geni> i'm pretty new how do i do that?
<dr_willis> 'or use iptables and block his ip
<dr_willis> cant that ufw tool do that easially
<genii> vilhelm: Change the port number from 22 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to something else (above 1024)
<dr_willis>  ufw allow|deny [proto <protocol>] [from <address> [port <port>]] [to <address> [port <port>]]
<genii> vilhelm: When you ssh in use syntax of :   ssh -l username ip/name -p port#
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<vilhelm> <geni> ok thx
<genii> np
<Schuenemann> hey, is there any reason 'lshw' is showing my memories as DIMM, and not DDR?
<dr_willis> perhaps the system cant tell if its ddr or ddr2 or whatever...
<dr_willis> *-bank:1
<dr_willis>              description: SODIMM DDR Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)
<Schuenemann> description: DIMM 400 MHz (2.5 ns)
<Schuenemann> on gutsy it was DDR
<Schuenemann> I changed the motherboard after that
<Schuenemann> maybe that makes any difference?
<dr_willis> No idea.. its possible that lshw just cant get any better info, so prints out what it can confirm
<Schuenemann> I don't think this motherboard would support DIMM (non DDR)
<mefisto__> your ddr ram is still dimm
<genii> Yup
<genii> "dual inline memory module"
<Schuenemann> no not DDR?
<Schuenemann> so*
<mefisto__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimm
<genii> It's a ddr dual-inline memory module, is all
<Schuenemann> genii, how can you tell it's DDR?
<Schuenemann> there was DIMM non-DDR before
<genii> ddr just means double data rate. It's still a DIMM physical profile
<Schuenemann> but there is DIMM which isn't DDR, right?
<genii> SDRAM
<Schuenemann> very old
<genii> Yes
<Schuenemann> couldn't be 2,5ns I suppose
<Schuenemann> okay, thanks
<genii> Nowhere near that. Something like 60ns
<Schuenemann> was just wondering why it isn't shown as DDR anymore
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any experience with grub error 2?
<dr_willis> 2? Thats a low one.. :)
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen that one
<dr_willis> # 2 : "Selected disk doesn't exist"
<dr_willis> This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full filename refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<dr_willis> sounds like (hd0,0) or whatever, is incorrect.
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: do you have botha sata and ide hard disks?
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: No sata at all
<dr_willis> well.. i would check the bios  - be sure the hds are seen...
<DaSkreech> They are
<DaSkreech> and I pulled everything off the system to make sure that only that drive is on the chain
<dr_willis> sounds like may be wanting a different hd## then what esists, or is in the device.map file
<dr_willis> or the drive is 'bad' and only partiatly showing up
<dr_willis> does a live cd see/access it fine?
<shadowhywind> hay all I am trying to reinstall my nvidia drivers, which is complaining about me having a xen kernel.. which i don't have installed.. How can i check if i am running a xen kernel?
<dr_willis> uname -a
<dr_willis> perhaps will tell
<shadowhywind> yah that didn't say anythng, even uname -r says generic
<manolo> hello there, for desktop effects, what is better opengl or xrender?
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: seems to
<DaSkreech> manolo: In theory or in actuality?
<manolo> DaSkreech: what will work better for me in actuality
<DaSkreech> manolo: No idea what hardware do you have ?
<manolo> DaSkreech: GeForce Nvidia 7400 GO or something I think
<DaSkreech> I think openGL may win when nvidia release new drivers
<manolo> DaSkreech: Im using nvidia 177 driver...I am a linux veteran in a way, but on the gnome side of things.  Yet, I can't get effects to work on Kwin that well with OpenGL
<DaSkreech> #kwin ?
<manolo> DaSkreech: I'm using the standard KDE 4.1.2 effects by Desktop Settings.  I'm not using Compiz.
<DaSkreech> manolo: Honestly it's a bit of a crapshoot right now I know people who have kwin flying and others who can't get it enabled at all
<manolo> DaSkreech: Xrender doesn't produce artifacts, but effects don't work that well.
<DaSkreech> #kwin would have the best info and also would be able to make the most use of your experience
<manolo> Well I thought it was better to use Kwin over COmpiz
<manolo> ok
<manolo> another question is there a way to hide plasmoids and have them appear only when I click Show Dashboard?
<DaSkreech> I'm not even aware of any user stories anywhere in a central area
<DaSkreech> Yes but it involves waiting for a few months
<manolo> DaSkreech,good I don't want my desktop full of plasmoids all the time.
<manolo> you using 8.10?
<DaSkreech> I'm trying
<DaSkreech> I installed it and now grub can't boot
 * DaSkreech kicks grub error 2
<manolo> you dual boot with windows?
<DaSkreech> haven't used windows in 4 years
<DaSkreech> Well might have not used it lnoger but I haven't had it installed for 4 years
<DaSkreech> longer
<manolo> good idea, well right now I believe gnome 2.24 works better than kde 4.1.2 but kde is more advanced.  I'm testing both ubuntu/kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> Well yeah
<DaSkreech> one is version 24 and one is version 1
<manolo> haha true, but yea I was kind of a KDE naysayer but 4.1 has turned me into a believer
<DaSkreech> Really?
<manolo> just hope Konqueror switches to Webkit soon
<DaSkreech> And 4.1 isn't that good
<DaSkreech> manolo: It won't
<manolo> I read it would...
<DaSkreech> not that it's much if a deal
<manolo> darn
<DaSkreech> You can load webkit in it
<manolo> it won't work on important sites
<manolo> how?
<DaSkreech> It's what konqueror does
<DaSkreech> it's just a front end viewer for backends
<vilhelm> <geni> is this something I nee to worry about
<vilhelm> Server listening on :: port 1028.
<vilhelm> error: Bind to port 1028 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use
<manolo> well how do i get webkit
<DaSkreech> make a backend for webkit and konqueror will use it happily
<DaSkreech> manolo: Make a backend :)
<manolo> how do I do that, a backenf
<DaSkreech> It's not ready yet. You can use Aurora I think
<DaSkreech> It's awebkit "test" browser
<manolo> is it KDE?
<manolo> trying to leave this partition out of gnome stuff
<DaSkreech> It's certainly not gnome :)
<manolo> another quick question, any kde-tv viewers?
<DaSkreech> kaffiene but I can't recall if it's ready yet
<manolo> dragon player is pretty basic
<DaSkreech> manolo: That's it's purpose
<DaSkreech> kaffiene is much nicer and I too can't wait till I am not useing dragon player
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: ping
<dr_willis> My isp.. is having issues it seems
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: ping
<dr_willis> wife is mad.. shes playing  http://www.buildabearville.com/ and keoe getting hung up on
<DaSkreech> You can play that?
<dr_willis> It plays find on linux/firefox/ here
<dr_willis> step daughter was playing it all weekend
<dr_willis> she dident even realize she wasent on a windows machine
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> What's the name of the Qt Webkit browser?
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, Arora?
<DaSkreech> arora
<NickPresta> http://code.google.com/p/arora/
 * DaSkreech can't spell things that don't have k in it :(
<Daisuke_Ido> qgtkstyle...  NOT friendly with newhuman.
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, you can symlink it to Krora if you really want :)
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  DaSkreech can, you mean
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Stop stealing my advice!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> i need a smoke, qgtkstyle's got me ticked off
<NickPresta> yes, darn
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<Daisuke_Ido> it seems to work alright, but doesn't like dark themes
<sysflow> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sysflow> thanks
<centaur5> Can anybody tell me where Kmail's configuration settings are stored? I thought they would be in .kde/share/apps/kmail but I guess I'm wrong.
<DaSkreech> centaur5: hardy?
<centaur5> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> KDE4?
<centaur5> Maybe I wasn't wrong. I just checked and it imported some of my settings just not all.
<centaur5> I'm actually using Gnome in Ubuntu. Evolution just doesn't support Citadel at all.
<DaSkreech> centaur5: Did you install kmail or kmail-kde4 ?
<centaur5> Kmail, I didn't know there's a new package.
<DaSkreech> .kde/share/apps It should be then
<centaur5> DaSkreech: Yeah, I'm sorry I didn't realize it imported some of my settings. It got everything but the incoming information for some reason.
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<centaur5> I must say, I LOVE how when a hard drive is replaced you can drop the hidden directories back into place and no reconfiguring the desktop or applications!  :)
<DaSkreech> centaur5: Welcome to the worst part of LInux :)
<coreymon77> centaur5: i must say, i LOVE when i dont have to replace a hard drive
<coreymon77> :)
<centaur5> If only people knew that. Countless times I reinstall windows machines and they have to redo all customizations and import data files.
<centaur5> coreymon77: How do you get out of replacing hard drives?  :)
<DaSkreech> centaur5: wait until you've had all yourcustomizations and preferences for years until Yo ucan't remember which yuo made until you go somewhere else and try to use someone else's computer and nothing works caue it's not yours and you can't remember how to fix it cause it's been 6 years since you last had to do it
<coreymon77> centaur5: they dont die on me
<DaSkreech> damn You linux for being so robust and fitting to my every need!!!
<centaur5> Oh, and importing installed application lists sucks too! I love hunting cupboards for countless cds and 99 digit installation keys to get everything back on!
<DaSkreech> centaur5: You too will join my cry of Damn you linux for being so good to me!!
<centaur5> Yes, I will miss those days of wonderful agony or semi-annual formats and spending hours redoing what I love so very much!  Stupid Ubuntu!  :)
<DaSkreech> And it looks good doing it too!! The audacity!
<centaur5> But in seriousness, I always heard that dropping the home directory would work just never experienced actually doing.  I think, I'm pretty sure, there was a slight orgasm when my wallpaper and panels were back to how they were when I logged back in after copying the old home over.
<manolo> hey I know this is a kubuntu channel, but which do you think does kde 4 better, opensuse 11.1 beta or kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<DaSkreech> centaur5: Wait till you install some program you forgot about fortwo months and it remembers the last folder you were in and the project that you were working on 2 years ago before the "Big Wipe"
<centaur5> haha
<DaSkreech> manolo: Suse is more polished
<manolo> DaSkreech, specifically?
<DaSkreech> It makes a lot of use of the Qt CSS and custom does a lot of the art
<centaur5> Well thanks DaSkreech for helping me with something that I was just being stupid about. I'm sick of working and it's time to go eat!
<manolo> so why do you use kubuntu then?
<DaSkreech> manolo: RPMs suck
<manolo> DaSkreech, true
<manolo> you think Kubuntu will get there in terms of KDE implementation?
<DaSkreech> If people pitch in :)
<DaSkreech> We are already about a 1/3 of Ubuntu population
<DaSkreech> It's getting kinda hard to ignore :)
<manolo> yea.  Again, I'm enjoying KDE more than I thought I would, yet as I said right now Gnome feels better.
<manolo> and don't get me wrong, KDE is great right now.
<DaSkreech> Yeah Ubuntu puts a lot of work into making Gnome Very polished
<DaSkreech>  Like the time that Suse puts into making KDE polished
<manolo> yea I was using opensuse for a month or so and it worked pretty good
<DaSkreech> As I said though KDE 4.1 is not really a Wow release.
<DaSkreech> It's still just trying to get stuff working
<DaSkreech> 4.2 should be a solid release
<DaSkreech> 4.3 should be really really nice
<manolo> does KDE keep a roadmap?
<DaSkreech> part of the fun of being with KDE now is you can see where things are going and jump in with bug reports etc
<cuarzoliquido> i'll like to see the same work with something less heavy, like XFCE, windowmaker, fluxbox...
<DaSkreech> there is a massive KDE bug jam every sunday :)
<DaSkreech> #fluxbuntu
<manolo> one thing, does kubuntu prompt restart after big updates? I just updated and there was no restart icon
<DaSkreech> Not sure I haven't done that in a while. I know for sure it used to
<Dragnslcr> manolo- only for kernel updates
<manolo> ok
<manolo> so kwin updates won't
<Dragnslcr> That's the only time you need to reboot
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> why would it?
<cuarzoliquido> but i'm talking about a polished fluxbuntu, some of work that makes difference between XFCE and KDE 4
<DaSkreech> cuarzoliquido: That's where you work on a better fluxbox ubuntu
<DaSkreech> manolo: kwin is in no way a major update
<manolo> sorry, still learning KDE
<DaSkreech> manolo: Not a KDE thing. Unix.
<DaSkreech> That's just the window manager
<manolo> ok sorry
<manolo> I know
<DaSkreech> no more important than installing a new gedit
<manolo> but I also saw some graphic driver updates which I would have expected to ask for restart or a restart of X at least
<Stoffer> I have a linux partition, an ntfs windows partition and an ntfs shared partition.  I need to resize the windows partition to make it bigger by taking room away from the ntfs partition.  Is this possible?
<DaSkreech> Ah yes that might be true though I can't hinestly ever recall being prompted to reboot X
<manolo> okok
<DaSkreech> Stoffer: gparted
<DaSkreech> manolo: Not saying anything against you. I have a terrible memory :)
<manolo> DaSkreech, does plasma right now allow to install new widgets from internet?
<DaSkreech> if by right now you mean in this release then yes it does but there are none out there that I know
<Stoffer> DaSkreech, is it impossible to figure out or is it fairly easy to use?
<DaSkreech> You should be able to install macOSX widgets though
<Stoffer> DaSkreech, I don't want to screw up all my paritions
<manolo> hmm ok
<Stoffer> again
<DaSkreech> Stoffer: should be easy
<Stoffer> DaSkreech, ok I'll try it, thanks
<manolo> DaSkreech, it's just I've seen much more widgets on screenshots than those available rightn ow as default on the plasma widget selector/installer
<DaSkreech> manolo: It came out in 4.0 and people made a bunch then they fully rewrote it just before 4.1 adn broke those
<DaSkreech> Then everyone started writing for 4.2
<DaSkreech> manolo: Oh there is a package for extra plasmoids in kubuntu not installed by default
<DaSkreech> do a search for plasmoids
<manolo> ok good
<manolo> DaSkreech, take a break haha you've answered lots of questions, thanks a bunch
<DaSkreech> Time to go home anyway :)
<DaSkreech> Fix my broken boxen
<ubuntu__> ok, so I'm currently running from a live cd because my install got messed up, I tried reformatting and installing from the cd but it got stuck on "scanning the mirror"
<ubuntu__> do I need to make a new cd?
<jonatas> algun brasileiro?
<root> Hello People.
<Guest22096> I am having an issue with my wifi card. The light is blinking. iwlist wlan0 scan says No Scan Results....
<kubuser> any ideas?
<Samushka> im new to KDE 4, is there any good guides on how to change the default (oxygen) theme in Kubuntu? (i downloadeded a file from kde-look and i just wanna know where to extract/install it)
<NewtoUbuntu> how do I use or install kde.. I tried to find it with software installer but it wasn't there
<NewtoUbuntu> it isnt on the options menu before I log in
<spawn57> you use synaptic to install kubuntu-destkop
<NewtoUbuntu> thx
<spawn57> there's two version of kde atm, 3.5 and 4.1 ... try both if you can
<kubuser> guys is there a wifi utility such as network-manager for kubuntu?
<bazhang> knetwork-manager
<kubuser> bazhang: ok cool. would this be on the default install?
<bazhang> !info knetwork-manager
<ubottu> Package knetwork-manager does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> hang on a sec
<kubuser> bazhang: typing in knetwork-manager doesn't find anything....
<kubuser> bazhang: ok.
<bazhang> !info knetworkmanager
<ubottu> knetworkmanager (source: knetworkmanager): KDE systray applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bazhang> kubuser, its optional need to install
<Arlianin> Hello
<kubuser> bazhang: hmmmm ok. only issue is I only have a wifi card. LOL. the pcmcia card with special dongle crapped out.
<kubuser> bazhang: will try to put on CD or USB or something. :) thanks for your help.
<Arlianin> bazhang: Can I download music to Kubuntu?
<bazhang> Arlianin, sure, why not
<Arlianin> May I ask how?
<bazhang> Arlianin, amarok is popular to use for that
<kubuser> bazhang: thanks. nite.
<kubuser> :)
<Arlianin> bazhang: so I just search in there?
<bazhang> kubuser, see you :)
<bazhang> Arlianin, you will need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras to play mp3
<kubuser> :0
<guest__> hello everyone I just finished installing flashplayer on another user and once installed it stated: "please ask administrator to remove xpti.dat from components directory of Mozilla or Netscape browser" Why? and how do I do that??
<bazhang> Arlianin, also check !medibuntu
<Arlianin> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<bazhang> yup
<Arlianin>  !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chrisruls00> I'm having a little problem upgrading to KDE4 right now..
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-kde4-desktop (source: kubuntu-kde4-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<guest__> anyone???
<chrisruls00> when I try to install the KDE4 package it just says it is broken, how should I fix this?
<bazhang> chrisruls00, which version
<chrisruls00> umm, the one in the default respritory. Is there a better respritory?
<chrisruls00> it says the Candidate version is 3.3 in Adept
<gkffjcs> I have an instance of nspluginviewer, that has run completely amock, it's using 60%cpu. I've tried killall nspluginviewer, but the process won't die.
<gkffjcs> is there some other way to kill it?
<bazhang> !version | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<Arlianin> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<znoG_> Hey all. Is anyone aware of a "checking radio buttons or checkboxes doesn't work correctly" bug in Kubuntu?
<sancho21_> !audiopulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audiopulse
<sancho21_> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sancho21_> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<sancho21_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sancho21_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sancho21_> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<sancho21_> !ARTS
<bazhang> sancho21_, /msg ubottu please
<Stoffer> gparted won't let me resize my ntfs partitions.  is there something else I need to do?
<spawn57> ntfs-utils?
<chrisruls00> Help! I just ran kde4 for the 1st time. When it booted up it started to play the bootup sound and then I got some sort of error. Nothing loaded after that, all I can do is start applications with alt + F2!
<DASkreech> Stoffer: You need the ntfs-utils for gparted to do it
<DASkreech> chrisruls00: alt+F2 -> plasma then join #kubuntu-kde4
<Stoffer> DASkreech, not in synaptic, do I have to download it online or is it by another name?
<DASkreech> !find ntfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find ntfs
<DASkreech> !search ntfs
<ubottu> Found: addingfs, ntfs, nfts, fat32, ntfs-3g, filesystems, windowsdrives, mac, fuse, ntfs3g
<Stoffer> just got it
<DASkreech> bah
<Stoffer> installed some other ntfs utilities by another name and it works now
<Stoffer> sweet
<DASkreech> :-)
<Stoffer> i have to shrink my larger parition first
<Stoffer> does it matter if I put the empty space before or after it?
 * DASkreech shrugs
<DASkreech> Depends on what you need it for
<manolo> DaSkreech, sorry to bother again
 * DASkreech bows
<Stoffer> DASkreech, I'm taking away from sda4, and adding to sda1
<Stoffer> with sda's 2 and 3 in between
<manolo> I can't make amarok 2.0 beta start, it will show Splash, but nothing else.  The text on terminal is quite long ot paste here
<DASkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<manolo> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54869/
<Stoffer> wow... i won't be able to do this without somehow moving the unallocated space right next to the partition i'm trying to expand....dammit
<DASkreech> Is Dbus running?
<manolo> dbus-daemon is running
<DASkreech> hmm
<DASkreech> apachelogger: ping
<manolo> regular amarok works
<DASkreech> Yeah it would I suppose
<Spragie> is kubuntu just ubuntu w/ kde?
<DASkreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Stoffer> if I run gparted from a livecd, will I be able to move partitions around?  The problem is, I'm trying to take space from sda4 and add it to sda1, but I have sda2 and sda3 in between.  Somehow I have to get the unallocated space over next to sda1.  Is this even possible?
<DASkreech> That doesn't sound like fun
<manolo> DaSkreech so no solution for me then hehe
<Stoffer> maybe if I resize one at a time....but I can't unmount the partition i'm currently in!
<Stoffer> maaaaaayyyn....
<DASkreech> manolo: It's asking for something just need to figure out how to provide it
<DASkreech> Stoffer: There is a gparted live Cd
<manolo> well dbus is up
<Stoffer> DASkreech, yeah, I think it'll work if I do that.  I have an old ubuntu live cd, it should be on that right?
<DASkreech> Running it again gives the same error?
<DASkreech> You can boot up and install it
<DASkreech> However for ntfs the newer it is the better
<Stoffer> you have a point there
<manolo> DaSkreech, removing .kde/share/apps/amarok solved it
<DASkreech> manolo: Umm.. ok
<Stoffer> DASkreech, well, gparted definitely seems like it'll do the job off the live CD
<Stoffer> repartitioning now
<Stoffer> I just hope to God this works
<Stoffer> and I don't lose everything
<DASkreech> That would suck
<Stoffer> I have 6 different operations
<Stoffer> 6 opportunities for disaster
<Stoffer> and yeah...it's gonna take a while, lol
<Stoffer> 1.5 hours per operation?
<Stoffer> looks like it
<albuntu> Stoffer : i tried gparted this days
<DASkreech> You had pretty full drives
<albuntu> and for me worked perfectly
<Stoffer> yeah... it's a 250GB w/ 4 partitions and a lot of stuff I don't need anymore
<DASkreech> rm -r
<DASkreech> poof
<Stoffer> it's all backed up 2 or 3 times in different volumes, so I'm not that concerned about losing stuff
<DASkreech> 250 GB free :)
<Stoffer> it's just the installation
<Stoffer> yeah, well, I'm sure I can find a use for it later :P
<Stoffer> honestly I still have a lot of space free
<Stoffer> just 15GB of music, 10GB of pics
<Stoffer> that's pretty much it
<Stoffer> gparted thinks I'm using a lot more than I am
<Stoffer> doesn't help that the windows partition is fragged all over the place
<Stoffer> i shoulda defragged it before I did this....hmm....
<DASkreech> You should probably defrag it
<Stoffer> oh well
<DASkreech> Though that would take a few hours a well
<Stoffer> too late now
<Stoffer> well, time for bed, we'll see what happens in the morning.  Will XP stop complaining about having no disk space left, or will it just stop because it's gone?  Stay tuned!
<Stoffer> thanks for your help
<DASkreech> Ha ha
<Stoffer> g'night y'all!
<l3r1k> [Mass Message] -------------> http://myspace.com/j0shieboo
<l3r1k> [Mass Message] apologies, wrong alias.
<Doc_Savage_82> hello, room...
<DASkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DASkreech> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Guest5711> wut
<DASkreech> wutwut
<Guest5711> nut
<Guest5711> thing
 * DASkreech laughs
<Guest5711> so what is the latest version of kubuntu
<Guest5711> did they find a easy fix for gcc problem with 8.04?
<Guest5711> DASkreech does your syslog get constantly bombarded?
<Guest5711> DASkreech does your syslog get constantly bombarded?       like connection attempt.......... non stop
<Guest5711> I cant seem to shake off constant connection attemps
<Guest5711> kernel	[17185357.440000] Connection attempt (PRIV): IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=66.81.52.86 DST=XX.xx.xx.xx LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=121 ID=54793 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2841 DPT=445 WINDOW=8760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<Guest5711> is this just me or are they flooding me?
<Guest5711> or on their target list
<Guest5711> DASkreech
<DASkreech> Si?
<Guest5711> DASkreech does your syslog get constantly bombarded?       like connection attempt.......... non stop
<DASkreech> If i have a open connection to the net then yes
<Guest5711> web or chat?
<Guest5711> I dont have a open connection
<DASkreech> login attempts
<DASkreech> hm
<DASkreech> what kind of connection?
<Guest5711> yeah a constant connection attemps
<DASkreech> connection attempt I mean
<Guest5711> kernel	[17185357.440000] Connection attempt (PRIV): IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=66.81.52.86 DST=XX.xx.xx.xx LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=121 ID=54793 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2841 DPT=445 WINDOW=8760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<DASkreech> People are always running scripts to get into machines
<Guest5711> is this like bot net or something?
<DASkreech> Yeah
<DASkreech> once you don't have stupid passwords you should be ok
<Guest5711> how come they dont throw the book at them?
<Guest5711> my logs are getting filled
<DASkreech> they never stay up long enough for it
<DASkreech> By the time you can hunt them down they have vanished and moved on
<Guest5711> lol
<Guest5711> that is funneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<DASkreech> The ones that stay there forever are the ones that make no sense to chase cause they don't even know they are doing it
<DASkreech> anyway going to reboot
<usamahashimi> Can you help me about that; http://pastebin.com/m5d5d1ab6
<Guest5711> why  you are going to reboot:?
<UnknownIdiot> how do i add/fix my side scroll wheel on my touchpad in linux (worked perfect in windows.....)
<rob> Hello everybody
<rob> I'm running kubuntu 8.04.1 my /tmp file is full is there anyway to clean or empty the folder or make it bigger?
<usamahashimi> rob: sudo rm -rvf /tmp/*
<rob> cool thanks it worked
<rob> i apppreciate the help
<rob> im trying to rum a vm and its till saying the /tmp folder is full...actually i think it means it too small...is there anyway to make it bigger? all the junk has been cleaned out of it.
<rob> properties on /tmp folder 996.0 KB out of 1.0 MB (3% used)
<usamahashimi> rob: can you do me a favour?
<rob> sure, what do you need?
<usamahashimi> rob: fist of all lemme tell you the background, actually currently i am on windows so i am asking for help, and I assure you that there is no danger in it,
<usamahashimi> Can you issue some command for me and tel me the result?
<rob> yes
<usamahashimi> rob: are you in kubuntu or in ubuntu?
<rob> kubuntu
<usamahashimi> rob: and are you in dialup or dsl/boradband?
<rob> broadband satellite
<usamahashimi> rob: ok, first of all in konsole issue the comand: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources
<usamahashimi> sorry
<DaSkreecH> sources.lst
<usamahashimi> rob: ok, first of all in konsole issue the comand: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreecH> list
<rob> done
<usamahashimi> rob: now find the line: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<usamahashimi> rob: you may copy paste this line in find!
<rob> not found
<usamahashimi> rob: ok, add the following line at the end of this file;
<usamahashimi> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<rob> done
<usamahashimi> rob: now save and close the file
<rob> done
<usamahashimi> rob:now, issue the command: sudo apt-get update
<rob> still working 99% [waiting for headers]
<usamahashimi> rob: Hmm, I think it will take few more seconds
<rob> ok finshed
<usamahashimi> rob: now open the website: http://pastebin.com/
<rob> done
<usamahashimi> rob: now return back to konsole and issue commnd: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<usamahashimi> rob: and when it asks for pressing Y or N, Do not press any button
<usamahashimi> rob: can you see a long list of packages?
<rob> yes
<igor__> Are you installing wine?
<usamahashimi> rob: copy all the list of packages i.e from the line you issued the command "sudo apt-get update" to the end of the list and paste in the webiste which I told you
<usamahashimi> igor__: its a long story, rob is helping me to get the list of dependencies of wine :)
<igor__> ooh.. okey..
<rob> ok pasted in....now what?
<usamahashimi> rob: in the website, below the paste area you can see the the "you name" option
<usamahashimi> rob: give any name there and click "Send"
<rob> done
<usamahashimi> rob: now tell me the address of that website (you can now see that the address has changed)
<rob> http://pastebin.com/mb45f2db
<usamahashimi> rob: will u give me 1 min to check?
<rob> sure
<usamahashimi> rob: thanks a lot buddy, you deserve a cup of tea/coffee from me :)
<usamahashimi> rob: do you want me to tell you all the reverse process?
<rob> cool glad i could help
<usamahashimi> rob: if you like, I can tell you all the reverse process?
<rob> sure
<usamahashimi> rob: before that do you know what is "wine" which I was asking from you?
<rob> yes...i know what wine is
<usamahashimi> rob: ok lets reverse all the process, Go to Konsole and issuse command: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob> done
<rob> also removed entry and saved
<usamahashimi> rob: Thats good, you are going ahead :), now issue the command: sudo apt-get update
<rob> are you trying to install wine?
<rob> done
<usamahashimi> rob: yes, my windows PC in office as DSL so i will download packages from here and install in my home PC which is dialup
<rob> been there done that
<usamahashimi> rob: yes everything is back now, thanks a lot again
<rob> you are very welcome
<usamahashimi> rob: if you aren't in a hurry, we can talk some more!
<rob> sure
<usamahashimi> since how much time you are using linux?
<rob> been a linux user since ubuntu dapper 6.06
<rob> i use linux all the time
<rob> got sick of malware and viruses in windows
<usamahashimi> rob: so you are an old user, I am using since year 2000 :)
<rob> right now this is a dual boot dell dimension 3000 2.26 GHZ windows xp with kubuntu 8.04.1 installed by wubi
<usamahashimi> rob: do you create a separate partition for your home directory?
<rob> i cant wait till end of month when kubuntu 8.10 gets released
<mythsmith> hi! does anyone know of a channel devoted to developing with Qt4?
<rob> yes its a virtual install installed into a folder on the windows drive
<usamahashimi> rob: so you dont use to allocate a separate partition for your linux!
<rob> no...that is correct
<rob> it a 15 GB allocation
<usamahashimi> i heard that the insallation through wubi is not fully configured and not fully fast as original!
<rob> it is slightly slower but it not noticeable
<rob> main problem i have is not being able to update menus for installed packages
<usamahashimi> do you use res triced codecs?
<asm_> hi to all
<rob> sudo apdate-menus does not work
<rob> yes
<asm_> i am using first time kubuntu  plzz help me
<usamahashimi> rob: yes, that also does not work in full insallation
<rob> asm_ what kinda problem you having?
<rob> i read it was a bug in lauchpad
<usamahashimi> rob: why dont you use wine, dont you like it? or some other reason?
<rob> wine is ok but still buggy......it still needs to be further developed
<rob> wine is installed on this system but only works with small programs
<rob> wont run my mircosoft 2004 flight sim
<usamahashimi> rob: I agree, but still I experiment more and more programs ith wine :)
<rob> in my opinion ubuntu I.E. and other linux variants need to be more unified
<rob> but they are headed in the right direction
<usamahashimi> rob: whether it is micorosot, canonical, redhat or some other, all are doing the same thing and copying each other
<rob> ubuntu is not the only linux distro I use...I have many different versions and flavors
<rob> but ubuntu is the most user friendly version i have ever found
<usamahashimi> rob: i also used many flavour and I found this distro the most complete in every manner, like you I am also a kubuntu fan
<rob> 1# ubuntu (any) 2# knoppix 3# Slax 4#DSL      is probably how I would rank them.
<usamahashimi> I never use Knoppix and slax, whats are their speciality?
<igor__> if I remember Knoppix is a LiveCD distro?
<rob> Slax would only be number 3 because it is modular.....if not for that it would be lower
<rob> yes knoppis is live
<rob> slax is based off of slackware
<usamahashimi> rob: does slax has any package manager?
<rob> if i remember it doesnt
<igor__> so how it is possible to install software to slax?
<usamahashimi> rob: what I know you have to compile the packages in slx!
<rob> you download the pacakges from the website and then just add then to the iso of the slax image and burn it. then when it boots up it adds the packages and boots up
<rob> checkout http://slax.org
<igor__> okey..
<rob> actually very easy to modify
<rob> but i wouldnt recommend it for a everyday distro
<usamahashimi> And I heard that its also very fast distro?
<rob> it is
<igor__> hmm.. I`m using right now Kubuntu
<igor__> and I like it))
<igor__> really friendly for people.)
<rob> give me a sec to look up something
<usamahashimi> rob: on np
<usamahashimi> rob: OK NP
<rob> this is the whole reason i use linux (ubuntu) http://geocities.com/rob_e_press/     <<<<my site
<rob> check it out
<usamahashimi> rob: ok, lemme check
<usamahashimi> rob: Is that you on the front page?
<rob> yes
<usamahashimi> rob: So you are a handsome guy (like me) :)
<rob> lol
<Spragie> is the 8.10 beta worth downloading?
<usamahashimi> rob: cool website, Bill Gates will mad if he sees that website :)
<rob> trust me i havent lost any sleep over worrying about bill
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rob> i dont have alot of respect for him
<Spragie> jussi01: is the new beta reasonably stable ?
<usamahashimi> rob: He just a businessman which cares for his money
<jussi01> Spragie: please ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Spragie> ;] ty sir
<jussi01> rob: usamahashimi: please head over to #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. :)
<rob> lets change to that channel
<usamahashimi> jussi01: you can also join us :)
<usamahashimi> rob: OK
<jaakkome__> If I want to run a program - say - from 03:00 to 08:00 every day, how do I set it up with kcron?
<jaakkome__> I know how to start a new task at a given time, but how do I end it?
<Sa[i]nT> jaakkome__: End the process?
<jaakkome__> yep, I just made a pkill command there
<Sa[i]nT> Is noone in here helping?
<Sa[i]nT> Unless you got a Kubuntu specific question I would ask in #ubuntu alot more active users.
<Vietnamese> hi
<Vietnamese> hi all
<Marekt> Hi can you tell how to create vpn? i use linksys router, do i have to use client and sferver or client and router is enough?
<nilwinton> I'm new to Konversation and wanted to know something. What do I fill in the service box to get autoidentified when I join? I tried identify but that doesn't work.
<dsmith_> hello, is kubuntu 8.10 goint to be kde 4 only?
<lumin-> dsmith_: i think yes
<dsmith_> i found the ans. I think
<dsmith_> thanks )
<dsmith_> I can run both if I want
<lumin-> on 8.10?
<lumin-> i know kde3 is supported untill 2009
<dsmith_> hmmmmm
<dsmith_> I use compiz now as well
<dsmith_> I think they should run both
<dsmith_> kde 4 and kde3
<dsmith_> kde4 to me is ugly
<lumin-> well you always change the visualization ...
<lumin-> like kde3 xD
<lumin-> well you can....etc etc
<dsmith_> yep, thx GOD for that
<dsmith_> wowo
<dsmith_> http://www.linux.com/feature/141769
<MrKennie> heh, what's up with the latest kaffeine update? It crashes on startup now.
<lumin-> MrKennie: really?
<lumin-> omg i am gonna to try
<MrKennie> lol
<lumin-> no no crash
<MrKennie> $ kaffeine
<MrKennie> ERROR: Communication problem with kaffeine, it probably crashed.
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: dmesg | tail
<MrKennie> ooh, a kernel crash!
<lumin-> MrKennie: on my computer it was not crashed
<MrKennie> no, I know why
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: try renaming the .kaffeine folder in your home dir
<MrKennie> I forgot that my laptop resumed when switching it on this morning, battery went flat last night. This causes problems with sunrpc in the kernel
<ActionParsnip> ibernate causes more woes than its worth
<MrKennie> yea, I just forgot about the issues I have.
<MrKennie> resume is slower than a normal boot anyway.
<ActionParsnip> hahah classic
<lumin-> have u some problem with battery , i dunno but since 2 weeks i get some problem battery suddenly was charged and then it works for 2 minutes... now i have unplugged battery but my laptop says my batterys is still in
<lumin-> and it's full charged
<MrKennie> no
<lumin-> it seems computer doesn't change my battery
<ActionParsnip> lumin-: are you disabling acpi on boot?
<MrKennie> for the most part, this laptop works very well out of the box. Only thing I do is roll my own kernel from git to speed up booting.
<lumin-> ActionParsnip: i think no i have not changed that stuff
<ActionParsnip> lumin-: is the battery seated properly
<lumin-> yes
<lumin-> but now ActionParsnip i have not plugged and it still says i have the battery plugged
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: boot times are quite blase to me. i can wait an extra few seconds to boot
<lumin-> that is strange
<MrKennie> I got a 5 second improvement on mine. It's still think it's fast anyway but I like tweaking things
<lumin-> MrKennie: mm i like stable things :D
<MrKennie> anyway, better reboot to get rpc back
<MrKennie> lumin-: I use the ubuntu-hardy git tree, I jsut remove all the stuff I don't need.
<ActionParsnip> 5 seconds, id hardly rate it as worth it but playing is fun
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: you can disable unnecessary ttys if you want a slightly faster boot
<MrKennie> I like those
<lumin-> ok i will reboot
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: yup, playing is fun :)
<ActionParsnip> i work on pcs all day so I want the easy road to relax, otherwise i'll feel like im at work
<ActionParsnip> which sucks
<MrKennie> that's better. kaffeine working again. Although crashing is not good, it's jsut because my nfs mounts were not available because of the kernel oops.
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: yea, I understand.
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: I use to do the same a few years ago and I either played WoW in the evening or not use my computer at all
<ActionParsnip> i rarely us mine except some chatting and bowsing
<ActionParsnip> i cant sit on my computer all day like most "enthusiasts" do
<ulises_> holas
<ActionParsnip> howdy
<ulises_> alguien me puede decir como se instalan los programas en kubuntu esk no tengo idea de linux
<ActionParsnip> !es | ulises_
<ubottu> ulises_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ulises_> gracias como entro¿ esque tampoco se usar el konversation
<arctodus> hey guys, I just switched from ubuntu 8.04 to kubuntu 8.04 remix kde4, i can't seem to change the icons, though they are installed via system settings
<Guest75183> fuck all
<Guest75183> pussy
<arctodus> ?
<MrKennie> heh
<Hondo_Kitsune> Some idiot on a live CD
<Hondo_Kitsune> n=root@117.1.233.137 (root)
<arctodus> Can someone help with an icon issue?
<Hondo_Kitsune> arctodus: where are your icons missing from?
<arctodus> Hondo_Kitsune: ty for helping, they are not missing, but after installing new ones, they do not update
<arctodus> they remain as the default icons
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hmm, I don't know much about KDE4 unfortunately, i am sticking with KDE3.x until it is no longer shipped.
<Hondo_Kitsune> there is a #kde on this network, they might know more
<arctodus> okay, I will give them a try, ty vm Hondo_Kitsune
<Hondo_Kitsune> arctodus: np
<Guest75183> hi all
<rsingh> hie
<LegoalsFaol> howto uninstall a widget from my kubuntu desktop?
<slhk> LegoalsFaol: right click on it and choose "remove this widget"
<slhk> LegoalsFaol: you may have to do "unlock widgets" before
<LegoalsFaol> but this doesn't unistall it from the avaible widgets
<Saka_> hi   all
<vilhelm> hi Saka
<Saka_> i'm having issues to step 7 with the upgrade's tutorial on this page -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu . the progress bar for "preparing the upgrade" comes to 100% then nothing happened. just returned to desktop.
<Saka_> anyone ready to help me ?
<Saka_> i read the docs ... but no answer to my problem
<cactusy1> will kubuntu work on my hardware?
<ghostcube> Saka_: hmm no idea what could cause this
<Saka_> sources ?
<ghostcube> cactusy1: ??? a bit more info maybe
<ghostcube> Saka_: normally the updater changes the sources by itself and disables 3rd party ones
<Saka_> is there a special repository for dist upgrade devel ?
<Saka_> k
<ghostcube> Saka_: any updates u need to do before the upgade ?
<Saka_> i checked and done them. it was kaffeine
<ghostcube> maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<ghostcube> if anyone knew anything about
<ghostcube> i havent done the upgrade till now
<slhk> Saka_: instead of launching the upgrade with Alt+F2 try to execute it in a terminal, you may get more informations about what is happening
<ghostcube> yeah this would help too :|
<ghostcube> whx is the alt + f2 thing mentioned :|
<tekgeeklt> why not do a full wipe and a fresh install?  also 8.10 is in alpha stage still has bugs I would not use it yet anyway unless you want to test it out and if so just play with a live cd to check it out
<Saka_> ok. i'll see
<Saka_> for nfo : i just have a computer at work to test these distrib so, fresh install or upgrade is the same for me.
<Saka_> i preferred to run the upgrade instead of re-installing the distrib.
<ghostcube> Saka_: maybe an bug in update system
<ghostcube> wait a bit
<Saka_> oki
<tekgeeklt> well since its not even in a full release you cant trust the OS completely
<zez_zez> hello, I have a problem with mouse wheel
<zez_zez> I had upgraded to intrepid from hardy
<zez_zez> when I use my user the mouse whell scroll left/right
<zez_zez> with a new user (empty home) everythingh work
<zez_zez> any suggestion?
<bluelight> which linux burning software have a port for windows?
<jussi01> hrm, none that I know of.
<ghostcube> hmm in kde windows there isnt any burning software too
<Saka_> ^ k3b
<mofux> hi
<mofux> i installed kubuntu (hardy) via wubi, dual booting with vista, it ran just fine for few months now, but now when starting up i only get a "BusyBox" shell
<mofux> does anyone has a clue?
<dr_willis> I dont use wubi. but it sounds as if the initrd may be messed up, or a kernel update got messed up. Try booting some of the older kernels perhaps.
<mofux> i think maybe the path/hdd to the initrd is just messed up or something
<dr_willis> possible.
<mofux> dr_willis: do you know how i can check the path to the initrd it is trying to boot from?
<dr_willis> I know nothing about wubi or how it boots.  , not sure what sort of configs it uses.
<mofux> dr_willis, ok
<mofux> is there a wubi channel by the way?
<dr_willis> Not that i hae ever seen
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<JuJuBee> What's the deal with FireFox 3 and the bookmarks toolbar going blank?
<lokai> OK how do you get NickServ to send you a new password (or key) via email?
<dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help   -  im not sure how ya do it. :)
<Pici> lokai: ask the staffers in #freenode
<Pici> dr_willis: you can't it needs to be initiated by a freenode staff member.
<Pici> ^insert a comma somewhere in there
<dr_willis> Pici,  if you say so..
<dr_willis> I always use 'password' for my password.. :)
<lokai> thanks
<mofux> it's working again, i'm in kubuntu now
<mofux> i added "generic.all_generic_ide=1" to the boot options
<mofux> in grub
<mofux> dunno if that really did the trick or if it's just a random success, but it works for now
<LORD_NABOCOP> una pregunta
<Pici> !es | LORD_NABOCOP
<ubottu> LORD_NABOCOP: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LORD_NABOCOP> cuando intento abrir el adept intaler me dice k la base de datos esta siendo usada por otro proceso
<JuJuBee> So I have an empty bookmarks toolbar and I purged firefox-3.0 but still when I run firefox, I get v.3?  How?
<dr_willis> Purging a package.. will not remove the users setting files.
<dr_willis> I got FF 3.0.3 here.. is there a newer?
<JuJuBee> dr_willis : but if ff3 is not installed, how can it run?
<dr_willis> never noticed. never worried about it.
<JuJuBee> Any ideas on what is going on w/ empty bookmarks toolbar?  I can't even bookmark anything now.
<dr_willis> cached in ram perhaps.
<JuJuBee> Even after restart?
<dr_willis> Ive not seen any empty bookmarks problems.. i do tend to  use delicious to keep my bookmarks
<dr_willis> sounds to me like it dident uninstall then.
<JuJuBee> I use foxmarks for bookmark sync
<JuJuBee> adept doesn't show it as installed.
<JuJuBee> only shows firefox-2 installed.
<slhk_> it may still be running even if you closed the window, so it is faster when you open a new one; don't know exactly how it works
<BluesKaj> tried installing kubuntu hardy with wubi on wifes pc, but the repos won't connect ..connect error
 * genii hands out coffees
<genii> Pretty darn quiet in here
<MrKennie> ya
<JuJuBee> Can anybody reccomend a USB wireless adapter for Kubuntu (Linksys ?)
<MrKennie> not so much the make but the chip it uses
<JuJuBee> What chip should I be looking for?
<genii> Atheros usually
<genii> The ADM8211 chipset is also not horrible
<MrKennie> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<pim> hello
<pim> My KDE windows have lost the bars at the top
<pim> how can I fix it?
<genii> pim: Compiz?
<pim> no, standard KDE 3.5.10
<pim> no beryl or compiz
<genii> pim: alt-f2      kwin --replace
<genii> Usually it's the window manager or the decorator causing it
<pim> I can't execute a command from the alt+f2
<pim> I can't acces any program really
<genii> pim: Maybe you have some other issue then
<pim> will it also work from the command line?
<genii> pim: Will work from Konsole but not from separate console of ctrl-alt-(f1-f6) since needs to be in current one
<pim> ah well I'm in a different one now, using irssi
<pim> I could try another reboot
<DarwinLinux7> Anyone use KDE 4.1??
<pim> I think I'll go for another reboot, and then try again
<genii> DarwinLinux7: Probably most of the people in #kubuntu=kde4 do :)
<genii> = -> -
<DarwinLinux7> thx
<DarwinLinux7> My KDE 4.1 is running bleeding slow
<pim> well kwin --replace worked, but I don't see why rebooting didn't
<pim> thanks :-)
<JuJuBee> genii : any "N" adapters you know work under linux?
<genii> pim: np
<genii> JuJuBee: Not offhand
<JuJuBee> K thanks
<JuJuBee> I will keep looking.
<genii> JuJuBee: I'm currently still using a G pcmcia adapter
<petyko> hy all
<JuJuBee> This is driving me crazy.  My bookmarks toolbar is empty.  I use kubuntu and ff3.  I can't even re-sync (foxmarks) to get them back.  What should I do?
<JuJuBee> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<genii> JuJuBee: sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin      are the two you need for that
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, says they are already installed, but a website tells me they are not. (SUN.com)
<genii> The -plugin one is for the browser
<KR-data> what is the best way to permanently add an extra ip to eth0?
<JuJuBee> Also tried to load one of those "Live Chat" windows for assistance with ordering and it also said I need to install java It is enabled in ff.
<JuJuBee> The plugin is installed also
<genii> KR-data: Make an alias for it with another ip in the /etc/network/interfaces file.    man interfaces       has the manual page with some examples
<stdin> JuJuBee: see if it's listed in "about:plugins"
<KR-data> genii, ok, thanks
<genii> KR-data: You're welcome
<JuJuBee> application/x-java-applet;version=1.6 (along with other versions ... earlier)?
<JuJuBee> gcjplugin.so ?
<genii> KR-data: They are named like eth0:0 eth0:1    etc etc
<KR-data> genii, I've seen them before, since I've used "ifconfig eth0 add ...."
<genii> KR-data: Some info here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<KR-data> genii, I'll read, learn and ask some more ^^
<dfaure> how do I read the changelog for a kubuntu package I just installed?
<amerigo> hello...
<gvv> hi
<amerigo> somebody can help me??
<gvv> how are you?
<amerigo> i'm fine
<gvv> ok
<amerigo> thank you
<amerigo> so
<gvv> you speak spanish??
<amerigo> i'm running firefox but it say that I need gtk-2.10
<amerigo> a pochito
<gvv> oooo
<amerigo> where i can get it
<gvv> ok
<amerigo> ????
<gvv> because i am mexican
<amerigo> good
<gvv> where you from??
<Pici> !es | gvv
<ubottu> gvv: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amerigo> but i   like english
<gvv> ok
<amerigo> Pici: Have you an help??
<Pici> amerigo: What are you trying to do?
<amerigo> i'm trying to install gtk 2.10 or more
<amerigo> i've already installed gimp...
<Pici> amerigo: What is telling you that you need that? I'm confused as to what running firefox has to do with this.
<amerigo> i've have installed firefox 3
<amerigo> it say that i need to install gtk 2.10
<amerigo> or better the latest version
<Pici> How did you install FF3?
<amerigo> i don't know what is...
<Pici> Or how are you trying to install FireFox3?
<amerigo> ah ok
<amerigo> firefox 3
<amerigo> yes
<Pici> How?
<amerigo> compiling
<Pici> amerigo: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<amerigo> 2.6.15-52-386
<amerigo> it say :
<amerigo> We're sorry, this application requires a version of the GTK+ library that is not installed on your computer.
<amerigo> You have GTK+ 2.8.
<amerigo> This application requires GTK+ 2.10 or newer.
<amerigo> Please upgrade your GTK+ library if you wish to use this application.
<albuntu> !pastebin | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amerigo> ok
<amerigo> again?
<amerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55014/
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wizkoder> We just installed kubuntu on 2 more machines at work .-)
<wizkoder> slowly but surely we are taking over :-)
<genii> Nice
<Noia|AFK> Hello
<kyraneth> hi
<amerigo> Pici: still alive?
<wizkoder> any coders here? I have a problem with subversion. When I say "svn import mWeb file://srv/www/mWeb4" I get "Local URL 'file://srv/www/mWeb4' contains unsupported hostname"
<ocs> (kubuntu 8.04 with kde 4) hi, how can i a) change the number of desktops and b) associate to each one a specific wallpaper ?
<ghostcube> ocs in systemsettings for a)   this only possible afaik withj compiz and disabled desktop drawing
<ghostcube> for b
<ghostcube> but i dont know this for kde4
<ocs> ghostcube: the questions are both for kde4... i don't find a) in system settings
<ghostcube> tight click on desktop doesnt help either ?
<ghostcube> rifht
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> damn fingers
<ocs> nothing
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-kde4
<ocs> good idea, thnks
<webas> why i can freely surf the root directory? :)
<genii> wizkoder: try 3 slashes instead of two after file:
<wizkoder> I tried all different possibilities. from 1 to 3 slashes. No futher clue
<karja> hello
<karja> is it any swedish here?
<karja> hey
<pim_> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<karja> tack
<bbeck> I have a question about dia, does anyone know if there is a channel for it?
<christian_> hi
<webas> i must change nvidia refresh rate each time i load kubuntu..any way to avoid this? :)
<Thor> what is the best program for ripping cd's ?
<pim_> Thor that depends on your preferences
<ehsan> Hi all
<pim_> if I were you I'd just have a look on the web to see what is available
<orest> hi
<ehsan> how can i install the envy on my kubuntu?
<ehsan> how can i install the envy on my kubuntu?
<Thor> pim_: u r right, but...never used ripping programs under linux
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install envyng-qt ehsan
<bazhang> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<ehsan> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<ehsan> what have i to do now by this message? "E: Couldn't find package envyng-qt"
<favro> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<favro> ehsan: you need the universe repository enabled
<ehsan> can explain more?
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ehsan> favro: how can i do this?
<favro> ehsan: are you using adept?
<ehsan> i just tried by apt-get
<ehsan> favro: i have it
<favro> ehsan: well done :)
<ehsan> favro: what is waiting for me in adept?!!
<ehsan> favro: :D
<amerigo> i have no gtk+ application how can i install it ????
<favro> ehsan: I thought you would need to add the universe repository but you didn't
<ehsan> favro: ok
<amerigo> an idea, please...!!!
<ehsan> favro: so how can i add ?
<favro> ehsan: add what?
<favro> amerigo: do you mean theme for gtk apps?
<ehsan> favro: nothing!
<favro> hehe
<ehsan> favro: now i just want install envy favro! can you guide me?
<favro> ehsan: I never need to use it - but sudo apt-get install envyng-qt should work
<ehsan> favro: it doesn't work!
<ehsan> favro: thank you favro
<favro> ehsan: sorry  - one sec
<ehsan> favro: your time is over!
<ehsan> favro: :D
<ghostcube> never use envy
<ghostcube> :|
<ehsan> ghostcube: why?
<ghostcube> crap and not needed
<favro> ghostcube: it's in the repos now
<ghostcube> doesnt matter
<ehsan> ghostcube: what is your offer?
<favro> ehsan: in adept click in the top left   adept - select manage repositories - and select the universe repo
<ghostcube> what grafic card is this ?
<ehsan> ghostcube: nvidia
<ghostcube> moment pls
<amerigo> i'm tryiyng to install firefox 3
<ehsan> favro: ok
<ghostcube> ehsan: what card is this 8xxx or 9xxx
<amerigo> when i play it say that I need gtk+ 2.10
<ghostcube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ghostcube> thi is the guide to follow and it works
<ehsan> ghostcube: 5xxx
<ghostcube> so whyx not using nvidia-glx-new ?
<ghostcube> instead of envy crap ?
<favro> amerigo: how did you install it?
<amerigo> I've also downloaad gtk 2.14
<favro> amerigo: I mean firefox...
<amerigo> i've extract it in opt
<ehsan> ghostcube: i could not install it
<amerigo> a moment
<amerigo> i don't remember exactly
<ehsan> favro: i can't see "manage repositories
<favro> amerigo: use the firefox in the repositories - if you install that all the stuff needed to run it will be installed
<amerigo> ok
<amerigo> i've exxtrated it in opt/
<ghostcube> ehsan: open the restricted repositories and install nvidia-glx-new
<favro> ehsan: and envyng-qt is in the universe repo so select that
<amerigo> that my process
<amerigo> sudo tar -jxvf  firefox-3.0.tar.bz2 -C /opt
<ghostcube> favro: pls dont emntion env
<ghostcube> so we have the stress in compiz later
<amerigo> sudo tar -jxvf firefox-3.0.3.tar.bz2 -C /opt
<favro> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<amerigo> sorry
<ghostcube> doent matter
<amerigo> rm firefox-3.0.3.tar.bz2
<amerigo> then i've try to start with firefox
<amerigo> but i've get this error
<amerigo> ! paste bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin
<amerigo> ! paste-bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55041/
<amerigo> and that is all
<amerigo> then i've trry to install gtk+ 2.00
<amerigo> but in apt get i got a Break in this installation
<Pici> amerigo: What does lsb_release -rc  say?
<Pici> And sorry I ran off before, a server broke.
<amerigo> 6.06 Dapper
<ghostcube> bbl
<Pici> amerigo: I suggest that you upgrade to Hardy if you want this to work properly.  Otherwise this *might* work, but I give no promises: http://techieblurbs.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-run-firefox3-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<anarchy> does anyone have intel HDA sound working in the 8.10 beta?
<Pici> anarchy: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<ghostcube> favro: so even ubotu tells its pure crap
<ghostcube> why do u mention it befoe checking the other methods in here ?
<favro> ghostcube: scroll up fool
<ghostcube> ok guys bbl :|
<ghostcube> favro: envy is pure crap and not needed :| for nothing its not an magic cookie
<ghostcube> but nm bbl
<favro> ghostcube: scroll up fool
<ghostcube> he asks for envy and u told hime how so why ?
<ghostcube> and iam not a fool we will meet in compiz hoepfully some day :D
<ghostcube> well see hoos the fool
<ghostcube> whoos
<ghostcube> rofl
<ghostcube> ok so out now
<favro> ghostcube: quote - <bazhang> sudo apt-get install envyng-qt ehsan
<favro> he just needed a repo
<ghostcube> he didnt need anvy :|
<ghostcube> *e
<favro> I didn't recommend it
<ghostcube> i know but why do you dont say stop in here even if its mentioned guys its not an critic to youuuuuuuu its an critic to envy
<ghostcube> maaaan
<ghostcube> so
<ghostcube> :|
<favro> you were wrong I wasn't recommending it
<Pici> Envyng is in the Ubuntu repositories because it fills a void where the most-recent proprietary drivers would not normally be included in the release.
<ghostcube> you know when the guys used envy step in to compiz channel they tell us kubuntu guys told us to use it and we can only say ok youre system is crap now cause you used it
<ghostcube> favro: ok then sorry
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> Pici: thats not the point if u use an working and well informing howto u wont need envy
<ghostcube> its not doing anything else than u would do
<ghostcube> its just it does strange things no one can follow sometimes
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> its just if its poossible to get the drivers manual without envy try it :|
<Pici> ghostcube: File a bug in the envyng package then. /me shrugs
<ghostcube> Pici: rofl
<ghostcube> i dont want blame anyone in here cause its good we all help but i just think envy is the last method to be mentioned :|
<ghostcube> and all in compiz-fusion do so
<favro> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ghostcube> i know that but favro would u yourself use envy if you know manual will work too just a question :)
<favro> ghostcube: I never need to consider envyng
<ghostcube> lol
<favro> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Whitor> <=- has had very bad experiences with envy...
<Whitor> stay away from it, if you can
<favro> afaik it comes with an uninstall script for a reason
<Whitor> its a driver install cop-out if you ask me... a script that does its best... but isn't perfect
<ghostcube> favro: thats not working yeah
<favro> it's more to do with the binary drivers than anything else
<Whitor> If you install something ... then uninstall it... (this might be a windows hangover but...) the system isn't in /exactly/ the same state that it was in before the original install ...
<Whitor> imho
<ghostcube> Whitor: yep exactly
<ghostcube> but now i have to drive home :) cu later
<Whitor> bye
<LordCrc> hi
<LordCrc> I'm trying to connect to my kubuntu laptop via vnc. Krfb doesn't work. I used x11vnc which works but is so slow it's almost useless. I've tried vnc4server, but then i just get a konsole window and nothing more, and I can't seem to figure out how to get a regular desktop (with "taskbar" and all that) started with it. Any tips? What's the "best" solution?
<favro> LordCrc: in the users home dir on the kubuntu laptop is a .vnc folder - in there is the xstartup file
<LordCrc> right
<LordCrc> not sure what to put there tho :)
<favro> can you paste it?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LordCrc> ah hmm 2 sec :)
<LordCrc> ah hmmm display is all scrambled now, yay
<LordCrc> 2 sec just gotta reboot the thing
<favro> you can comment (#) the line opening xterm
<favro> hehe
<LordCrc> it didnt like hibernate :/
<LordCrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55054/
<LordCrc> there we go
<favro> k
<LordCrc> so comment out the x-terminal thingy?
<favro> comment lines 5 + 6 and then add startkde
<LordCrc> ah
<LordCrc> startkde :D
<LordCrc> aaaight lemme try
<favro> luck
<LordCrc> aaaight nice
<LordCrc> works fine :)
<favro> :)
<LordCrc> hmm so how would i make i start vncserver each time i start the lappy?
<favro> I do that from my .bash_profile
<LordCrc> hmm when i log out, the display is somehow scrambled (seems like the display mode is wrong somehow, i see like 2-3 copies of the screen, offset along the horizontal)
<favro> are you logging out through vnc?
<LordCrc> no this was on the laptop itself
<LordCrc> happened before too
<LordCrc> so not vnc related
<favro> k
<LordCrc> ill try disabling the ati driver
<jonah> hey guys i just updated to beta with adept and on reboot when i try login it worn't work and gives the error "Not starting K display manager (kdm-kde4); it is not the default display manager."  how can i fix this so i can log in? please help
<favro> it prob needs vga=775 or similar set in menu.lst
<favro> LordCrc: ^
<LordCrc> ah
<favro> LordCrc: some lappy's do
<LordCrc> but it's the kde login screen that gets scrambled?
<favro> that screen uses the same graphics as the boot afaik
<favro> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<favro> it uses only 16 colours
<LordCrc> ah
<LordCrc> weird cause initially the login screen is fine and uses the proper resolution (1280x800 if i remember correctly)
<CppIsWeird> can you edit the sudoers file without using vim?
<genii> CppIsWeird: Yes any editor. However visudo has error checking to make sure syntax is good
<Pici> CppIsWeird: set $VISUAL or $EDITOR to your editor of choice then invoke visudo.
<CppIsWeird> genii, where is the file located?
<genii> CppIsWeird: in /etc
<CppIsWeird> Pici, how does one set these variables?
<Pici> CppIsWeird: Preferably in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<CppIsWeird> okie dokie
<Pici> CppIsWeird: Or on the fly: VISUAL=nano sudo visudo
<CppIsWeird> thanks for the help.
 * genii hands out more coffees
<microchipv420> hello everyone, I am new to kubuntu, I just switched over from ubuntu, I am using 8.04 remix kde4, here is my question: everytime I set up my desktop and widgets the way I want them, it reverts back to default after I log off
<microchipv420> can someone help with that?
<Pici> microchipv420: #kubuntu-kde4 may be able to.
<microchipv420> kewl
<microchipv420> ty Pici
<Pici> yw
 * genii hands Pici a large coffee
<w8tah> hi folks - new kubuntu computer here - works great execpt that mpg and avi movies play nasty -- looks like they are in about 16 colors and generally look awful
<w8tah> ive got the win32codecs what else do i need?
<||arifaX> how do I set the rights for my cdrom to use k3b without root privileges. could not found a wizard for that but thougt there was one in earlier versions
<mathijs> Hi all, was amarok-kde4 removed from intrepid today?
<Pici> mathijs: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<mathijs> ok
<Arne> hi
<Arne> hope you can help me: I am trying to install kubuntu on an external hard disk. So after the partition I have to select where to put the boot loader. How can I get to know what I need to insert instead of [hda0] fpr my external hd?
<paolo_> plz help me.. :) I can't access to dvd rom. The hardware is ok (tried with windows and it works)
<webas> hi i need help to restore grub at least.. i failed installing windows also :( bad day i guess
<jussi01> !grub | webas
<ubottu> webas: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<webas> i get an error while searching boot/grub/stage1 ..
<webas> if i use command like df /boot/ or df / i always see that filesystem is - instead of /dev/sda3 or smth
<Nowak89> hmm
<favro> try df -h /
<Predator106> I hope this is a good channel to put this in, but is there a great KDE replacement for gedit. I really liked gedit, but I don't like gnome now that I'm in KDE
<Predator106> I've heard great things about Kate, but I'm really unimpressed... is there a better (by opinion) one?
<webas> try to use kate as less as possible :P
<webas> can you help me with grub? predator?
<Predator106> what problems are you having?
<emilsedgh> penguiniator: whats wrong with kate?
<emilsedgh> ah
<emilsedgh> sorry penguiniator, Predator106 ^^
<Predator106> lol...
<webas> im having many problems..cant even install windows..so i want to fix grub.. in grub then i write find boot/grub/stage1 i get - error15 file not found
<emilsedgh> Predator106: kwrite looks more like gedit though.
<Predator106> @emilsedgh well I don't know, maybe I don't like kate because it's not gedit, lol. I really liked how in gedit i set it to a black background and the C++ highlighting was awesome looking for quick source viewing
<joseph_> hello, anyone can point me to a 'how-to' on using windows account defined in windows server from kubuntu
<emilsedgh> Predator106: you can change highlighting colors in kate
<penguiniator> Hmm... my remark about Kate was a couple of days ago, I think... had something to do with a problem I was having with control characters in files I edit in Kate. I think it was not really Kate. It comes from emails I get from someone I work for. He sends web content to me from his Mac. I read it in Kmail. And edit it in Kate. His editor puts control characters in what should be plain text files.
<Predator106> emilsedgh: I'm not ignoring you, heh, just started reading it now
<emilsedgh> heh :P
<Predator106> and as for 'boot/grub/stage1' you forgot the slash in front
<Predator106> not sure if you didn't type that in irc
<Predator106> or if that's exactly what you did in the terminal
<Predator106> <cough> that was directed to you emilsedgh, btw
<emilsedgh> Predator106: sorry, i dont get it, i didnt ask anything Predator106...
<Predator106> oh crap, wrong guy...
<Predator106> meant webas
<emilsedgh> Predator106: hehe :P
<Predator106> heh, you probably thought I was crazy
<emilsedgh> Predator106: its my turn to 'lol'
<no1uknow> I have some how hosed up knetworkmanager and can not get it to see any wireless devices now... is there a way to reset it?
<Predator106> no1uknow: You could try just deleting the settings or reinstalling that package
<Predator106> I'm not sure where the settings would be, probably under your /home/ or something
<no1uknow> I'll give it a shot
<genii> ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<Predator106> ah, there we are
<no1uknow> I think I mess up the /etc/network/interface I'm a newbie to this
<genii> no1uknow: If you make entries to that file network manager thinks the device is manually configured already and basically ignores it
<no1uknow> ah so comment out the interface file?
<no1uknow> all lines
<no1uknow> okay I'm in good shape on the knetworkmanagerrc
<Predator106> good
<genii> no1uknow: The /etc/network/interfaces      should have only 2 lines in it:   auto lo          and: iface lo inet loopback           then network manager can be used for eth0 wlan0  or so on
<no1uknow> genii: okay those lines are correct then thanks
<no1uknow> hmm
<came0> #computers
<came0> Hey guys I need help extracting information from a text file.   I have a ~1000 line text file, each line containing the following:   'company1..company2..1.1.08' (no quotes and company names and dates vary)  I need to parse this and output a file with only the "company2" on each line.  Any ideas how to do this?  Python has been sugessted but I am not familiar with the language.  Any easier ways?
<came0> Excel can do it with some VB, but I dont have any windows machines here.
<Predator106> can openoffice do it?
<freaky[t]> is it safe to upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<freaky[t]> by changing the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<came0> Predator106:  not that I can see
<Predator106> @came0 ok, not sure then, aside from using bash commands
<Predator106> @freaky Is dapper just prior to hardy?
<Predator106> can't remember absolutely
<Tm_T> Dapper Edgy Feisty Gutsy Hardy
<compilerwriter> What on earth is going on now that Kontact is telling me it can't connect to host localhost?
<Predator106> in which case, no, I would not do that big of an upgrade
<Predator106> the command I believe is sudo apt-get upgrade-dist
<Predator106> but the general rule of thumb is, after a clean install, only upgrade to 1 release after yours
<Predator106> after that it will probably get pretty bad
<Predator106> so I do not really recommend it
<genii> freaky[t]: You can upgrade from LTS to LTS with update-manager-core
<freaky[t]> genii: ?? how? just install it?
<dr_willis> !info update-manager-core
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.87.30 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 2812 kB
<dr_willis> its proberly installed by default. :)
<freaky[t]> yea but that friend of me doesnt know where it is and i dont know either;P
<freaky[t]> can't i just change the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list do a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get upgrade ?
<dr_willis> just run the command from a terminal...
<dr_willis> that command i think does that.
<freaky[t]> update-manager-core ?
<freaky[t]> oO
<Predator106> would you even have to change the sources file?
<Predator106> (not sure)
<freaky[t]> yes
<freaky[t]> of course
<Predator106> yeah, it made sense, but I just never heard of anyone doing that portion of it
<dr_willis> used to be you had to.
<dr_willis> depends on how you upgrade
<Predator106> so what if you did do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or whatever
<Predator106> not sure if its upgrade-dist or dist-upgrade
<freaky[t]> dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> thats the old way i thinlk to upgrade.. I was thinking   update-manager-core was the newer way
<dr_willis> but i rarely upgrade releases.
<comicinker> can I send a command to Amarok to start playing music (via ssh)?
<trappist> comicinker: you'd probably use dcop for it
<no1uknow> thanks for the help earlier... knetworkmanager can now see the wireless networks, but its holding at 28% when trying to connect...
<trappist> no1uknow: anything interesting in dmesg
<trappist> ?
<comicinker> !dcop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop
<no1uknow> trappist: lookin
<genii> no1uknow: You have wpasupplicant package installed?
<no1uknow> genii: checking
<comicinker> trappist: using dcop, would it result to an on line terminal command? or script?
<no1uknow> genii: affirmative
<trappist> comicinker: could go either way.  you could do it with a one-liner, or you could write a script with fancy features, and like build an ssh interface to amarok
<comicinker> docs?
<trappist> comicinker: there are probably some.  I would run kdcop to check out amarok's dcop interface, and use google to see what kind of syntax to use.  I do this like 2-3 times a year, so I have to google it every time.
<genii> no1uknow: No immediate ideas on it. Although this also sometimes happens with my machine too, I usually end up rebooting it and it works past 28% again. Restarting the network etc doesn't clear it up for some reason
<no1uknow> genii: thanks, rebooting is how I got the wireless networks to display... kewl I keep playing from here
<ale_> someone with experience in hardy live usb?
<ale_> following instructions at pendrive.com, the result is a system with kdeglodals and other files with mod 000
<lexo> Hi all
<ScorpKing> hiya lexo
<lexo> how are you?
<ScorpKing> lexo: not bad. anything you need help with?
<lexo> nothing
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> :)
<lexo> :D
<lexo> where do you come from?
<venik> Does anyone know how to record with Audacity?  It used to work, but no longer...
<ScorpKing> venik: it happens to me too. no idea how to fix it though
<venik> someone said that we have to remove PulseAudio
<venik> which might make my machine melt... who knows?
<ScorpKing> hmm.. i'll keep that in mind next time
<venik> well, removing pulse audio did not solve the problem
<Mixed_--_> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bloodwing> hello?
<bloodwing> anyone there right now?
<bloodwing> hello?
<bloodwing> hello?
<bloodwing> hello?
<bloodwing> hello?
<trappist> bloodwing: just ask a question man
<bloodwing> huh
<bloodwing> im jus borred... sorry.
<trappist> yeah please don't do that
<ys> hi! is there any way to run opengl apps under kubuntu with the NV driver?
<ScorpKing> ys: it should just run. glgears is one
<ys> ScorpKing: it doesn't
<ys> ScXlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ys> Error: couldn't get and RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ScorpKing> ah. you need to set glx in xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> oh and it's glxgears btw
<ys> yep, i noticed
<ys> but can i load the glx extension with the NV driver?
<ScorpKing> ys: i have a nvidia card, the drivers are loaded and glxgears works
<ys> ScorpKing: you mean the nvidia binary-only drivers, isn't it?
<ys> i don't want to run that drivers
<ScorpKing> nah, the ones that comes with *ubuntu
<ys> weird
<ScorpKing> nvidia-glx-new to be exact
<ScorpKing> ys: i see that glx is loaded in my xorg.conf as well
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<biopod> hi, anyone knows of a kde native application that can download automatically from RSS feeds?
<reldruh> biopod: Kontact has a nice feed reader
<biopod> reldruh: i need a feed reader that can download the links (after filtering them)
<reldruh> biopod: I feel like I've seen that option before in kontact, but I can't find it now. Maybe it's in the kde3 version?
<ys> so, somebody knows how to get GL working with the free NV driver?
<BluesKaj>  installed kde4.1.2 now my login screen is frozen , mouse and kb is frozen as well.
<BluesKaj> anyone here, I don't see any dialogue?
<psyco> Hey guys, crazy problem here.
<psyco> I added 1 GB of RAM (total 2GB now) and I added a new video card.
<psyco> But now when I try to boot up kubuntu gets stuck at Starting Up...  and windows loads the starting screen then reboots.
<psyco> Anyone know what went wrong.
<BluesKaj> which video card psyco ?
<psyco> Also, the video card is a dual monitor one. It booted up once but when I restarted X it never worked again.
<psyco> ATI All in Wonder 9600 PRO
<psyco> I used to have a Radeon 9200
<psyco> What does recovery mode do if I boot up with that?
<dougp> no more talk ?
<BluesKaj> you might be able to reconfigure X to make it work
<psyco> BluesKaj: yeah thats what I was thinking but I dont know how...
<dougp> try editing the config text file
<psyco> also, booting up in windows (same HD) not even safe mode works.
<BluesKaj> psyco:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> uhoh , card driver problem maybe
<psyco> BluesKaj: How do I do that if I cant boot up? live CD?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 after starting the kernel , it'll bring you to a TTY prompt -terminal
<dougp> have you tried booting to safe mode
<BluesKaj> then do the commands
<dougp> yes
<cide> what?
<psyco> I cant even get to the kernel. It just gets stuck on Starting Up  ... XD
<dougp> then yes, use a live cd
<psyco> ok
<BluesKaj> when you choose the OS at startup is what i meam
<BluesKaj> mean
<psyco> oh ok
<BluesKaj> gotta go , I can't X to start either
<BluesKaj> later , good luck
<psyco> XD I can't get a kernel at grub. Ill just use a live cd
<psyco> ugggh its times like these I'd rather get a GRUB error XD
<dougp> how do i turn off screensaver in bash
<joshuajtl> hi folks I need to export JAVA_HOME properlly for an app I want to install, but I don't know... can anyone help me pls?
<administrator> ello
<psyco> Ok guys, so my major problem has a new development. I put my old vid card back and now, noting will boot up (still) so I think there is some sort of hardware corruption....
<psyco> does anyone know if faulty RAM could cause a OS to not boot??
<psyco> even though my PC sees the entire 2GB (1 GB and 1 GB that might be broken.
<ys> yes, faulty RAM should cause a OS to not boot
<ys> run the memtest86+ on the grub menu
<dougp> ello
<carib909> Help please. I cannot get to any of my network services or settings un kubuntu 8.04 Authentication error when I unlock!
<carib909> Anyone available?
<sean> Hey,
<Guest72201> anyone know  how to setup dual screens (so that they are like one big one)
<YAOMTC> I have the 32-bit Kubuntu, and I want to switch to the 64-bit version that I have on CD here. What would be the best way to go about this, allowing me to transfer/keep my files without an external hard drive?
#kubuntu 2008-10-08
<webas> can anyone please tell how to unrar files not via terminal?
<wers> whats the kmix for kde4?
<kronoman> hi, kubuntu set my time +1 hour in the future, but we don't have summer time
<kronoman> how can I fix that?
<cilkay> YAOMTC: Do you have /home on a separate partition or logical volume? If so, simple. When you install, be sure to NOT format that partition/LV. I'm not sure what going to 64 bits gets you other than headaches though.
<cilkay> Unless you really need it, and most people don't, I don't see the point.
<cilkay> Browser plug-ins and such are an adventure on 64 bit.
<YAOMTC> I want to use Cinelerra, that's why.
<YAOMTC> It doesn't work well on 32-bit.
<cilkay> Does it work well with 64 bit? You might want to test with a live CD first.
<YAOMTC> It's designed for 64-bit.
<YAOMTC> It's the 32-bit version that doesn't work well.
<kurumin_> OLÁ GALERA
<znoG_> kronoman: estas?
<kronoman> aca
<znoG_> Hey all. Is anyone aware of a "checking radio buttons or checkboxes doesn't work correctly" bug in Kubuntu? It happens in Firefox & Epiphany so far.
<znoG_> kronoman: ahora te paso un link para solucionar el problema de +1 hora.
<kronoman> ok, gracias
<dr_Willis> znoG_,  i saw a similer issye ages ago in firefox.. but not recently
<dr_Willis> znoG_,  and even then - it only seemed to affect some web sites
<KingOfDos> nice, update to kubuntu 8.10 devel had been crashed
<znoG_> dr_Willis: oh ok, this is on *all* websites.
<dr_Willis> i would update/upgrade  and be sure you are using the latest.. Ive not seen that issue in several months
<znoG_> dr_Willis: basically if I select a radio button, or click on a checkbox, it appears as a white square. Only when I focus on some other element the checkbox shows up.
<znoG_> I'm using Kubuntu (Hardy) ..
<dr_Willis> Yep. Saw that  when it first came out..
<dr_Willis> whens the last time you updated/upgraded?
<cilkay> znoG_: I see the same thing here.
<znoG_> i'm just about to do one now, actually. 79 packages need updating. I sincerely doubt it'll fix it but ... never know
<dr_Willis> ive not noticed the issue in 3.0.3
<znoG_> also, in multiple select lists, any selected item does not show as selected
<cilkay> Mine is up-to-date.
<nejode> znoG, dr_Willis: I have the same issue
<dr_Willis> got a web site that it does it at?
<znoG_> It might be a gecko issue since it affects Firefox + Epiphany.
<znoG_> I tried Opera and it's fine. Konqueror too.
<dr_Willis> Ive not seen the issue in ages.
<cilkay> Mine does it even with the HTML docs on the local filesystem.
<znoG_> kronoman: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1616800/%C2%BFSe-te-corri%C3%B3-la-hora-de-la-PC-en-Debian-o-Ubuntu.html
<kronoman> aguante taringa jaja
<cilkay> Another bit of ugliness is that KDM often forgets the screen resolution and starts panning.
<znoG_> nice, heh.
<cilkay> After I login, the desktop sometimes is also the wrong resolution. I have to reset it back to the correct one.
<znoG_> i wonder if that's kdm specific
<cilkay> I haven't used Gnome long enough to know.
<znoG_> I switched to Gnome this week. I've farewelled KDE ;)
<znoG_> Gnome is a heck of a lot faster.
<znoG_> If I could fix this annoying checkboxes/radio buttons/select lists issue, I'd be happy.
<cilkay> This problem exists in my 7.10 box that I'm using right now and it's there in the latest 8.0.4.1.
<cilkay> I don't notice any difference in speed between Gnome and KDE on the same hardware.
<dr_Willis> cilkay,  i dont either
<znoG_> i'm surprised cilkay, nejode and I are having the same issue. There must be lots of other people too.
<dr_Willis> i wonder if its not some deeper issue in video drivers, or somthing else.. since its not affecting everyone
<znoG_> there is a bug report about it
<znoG_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/220575
<znoG_> cilkay, nejode: what graphics driver are you both using?
<znoG_> i'm using "intel"
<kronoman> znoG_: funciono, gracias!
<cilkay> Me too. Q965 chipset
<znoG_> kronoman: no hay de qué.
<znoG_> nejode: driver?
<nejode> nvidia
<znoG_> 945GM Chipset here.
<nejode> nvidia-glx, the one in the repos
<dr_Willis> using nvidia glx here, on 2 machines, and fglrx on another
<BluesKaj> exit
<nejode> that means that it's not video related
<znoG_> probably not
<znoG_> and, if you change your theme to some wacky one
<dr_Willis> 'posibally' not. :)
<znoG_> like the human-inverted one
<znoG_> the checkboxes and radio buttons start working
<znoG_> but not the select lists
<nejode> my office machine does the same thing and it's an Ati
<cilkay> Mine is just the stock KDE theme.
<nejode> so, intel, nvidia and ati do the same thing
<dr_Willis> set it to a OS_X themne.. we all know OS-X is perfect.
<dr_Willis> :)
<znoG_> my work PC does the same thing and it's nvidia too
<znoG_> there must be something common to all these PCs
<nejode> znoG: I tried changing themes, to no avail...
<znoG_> im gonna try booting off the live CD
<znoG_> to see if it happens there
<nejode> we'll have to wait for a 3.0X for the fix
<znoG_> have you got firefox2 hand??
<znoG_> handy
<nejode> 3.03... 2 doesn't have the problem
<znoG_> ahh interesting
<znoG_> and i guess epiphany uses the same engine
<dr_Willis> wine chrome.exe
<dr_Willis> :)
<ccastro> hola
<ccastro> por favor de enviar a un chat en español
<hokatichenci> anyone had good luck with compiz?
<znoG_> nejode: http://honestknave.com/2008/06/01/kubuntu-804-hardy-heron-update-notes/
<webas> how to make shortcut in kde4
<znoG_> nejode: it's apparently a well known problem
<znoG_> nejode: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/223055
<ccastro> spanish
<ccastro> please
<ccastro> for ubuntu
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nejode> ccastro: ve a ubuntu-es, ubuntu-ve, ubuntu-ar
<nejode> #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-ve.... etc
<nejode> znoG: well we're not the only ones then
<znoG_> nejode: certainly not
<znoG_> nejode: which is good, in a way. Bit surprised there's no official fix for it with 3 bugs open and plenty of people complaining.
<znoG_> s/complaining/reporting.
<znoG_> complaining sounds harsh for an open source project ;)
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<nejode> sure thing, in the meanwhile I'm using opera a lot
<_genuser_> I have kubuntu installed. The wifi card gets recognition. However, not sure how to start it up. Ethernet interface is not available.
<_genuser_> can anyone help?
<_genuser_> in how to bring wireless interface up and connect.
<KingOfDos> try nm-applet or a tool like that
<nejode> _genuser: what's your interface named?
<genii> _genuser_: rightclick on network icon, should have from there list of networks it sees
<_genuser_> nejode: wlan0.
<_genuser_> genii: ntework icon in system tray?
<genii> _genuser_: Yes
<_genuser_> genii: it says no wireless network found.
<nejode> _genuser: knetworkmanager
<genii> _genuser_: Perhaps your access point (wifi router) is not broadcasting it's name
<nejode> _genuser: try sudo dhclieny wlan0
<_genuser_> genii: it is. I have used this same card before on gentoo on the same laptop and iwlist wlan0 scan used to see it. My windows machines see it as well.
<nejode> *dhclient
<_genuser_> nejode: trying....
<znoG_> nejode: it's too bad Opera doesn't render stuff as well as Firefox.
<_genuser_> nejode: it says DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<_genuser_> nejode: repeats with different interval values....
<nejode> znoG: yeah, but gmail gets to be a pain
<_genuser_> nejode: No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<nejode> _genuser: is your router working OK?
<genii> _genuser_: Does command:     iwlist wlan0 scan          show any wifi nodes broadcasting?
<_genuser_> on ubuntu live cd this card works fine. Only in kubuntu I'm having slight problems. hopefully this background helps....
<genii> (may need sudo with that btw)
<_genuser_> nejode: yes the router is working OK. iwlist wlan0 scan says nothing found.
<_genuser_> genii: No scan results.
<genii> Hm
<genii> Probably some broadcom card
<nejode> _genuser: does your /etc/network/interfaces file have a wlan0 entry?
<_genuser_> genii: zonet. lspci says Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Cotroller (rev 20).
<_genuser_> nejode: no it doesn't.
<genii> _genuser_: Does: lsmod | grep rtl81            show anything?
<genii> If long use pastebin
<_genuser_> genii: lsmod | grep rtl81 doesn't. However, lsmod | grep rtl shows: ieee80211         80648  1  r8180
<nejode> _genuser: how about dmesg | grep wlan
<_genuser_> genii: hehe, the laptop is not online. I don't have ethernet interface. It used to have old dongle type ethernet interface and that's broken. :)
<_genuser_> nejode: dmesg | grep wlan shows nothing.
<nejode> dmesg | grep rtl
<phoenixz> Is there a kubuntu 8.10 beta repository URL available?
<phoenixz> to do an upgrade 8.04 > 8.10 >
<phoenixz> ?
<genii> #ubuntu+1
<_genuser_> nejode: grep rtl shows a lot of entries. rtl8180: Initializing module. one of them says This is a CARDBUS NIC. Shows MAC. No errors. One message says Bringing up iface. Card successfully reset.
<_genuser_> last one shows Setting SW wep key.
<nejode> _genuser: strange thing, it seems to be up
<nejode> ...but there should be a wlanX entry in dmesg
<nejode> ...sometimes the kernel gives it an ethX name
<nejode> ...try dmesg | grep eth
<_genuser_> nejode: iwconfig shows three. lo, wlan0, eth0. lo and eth0 says no wireless extensions. wlan0 shows a lot of stats.
<_genuser_> nejode: 802.11/b/g Mode:Managed Frequency=2.422 GHz ....
<_genuser_> nejode: so ubuntu works fine with this card. I am hoping that kubuntu will be working soon. :)
<nejode> -genuser: well tht's why I like atheros based cards
<_genuser_> nejode: hmmm.... however the ubuntu install worked fine. So I'm curious why the base install being the same wouldn't include the same set of drivers and such.... :)
<nejode> _genuser: give it a try>> sudo dhclient eth0
<_genuser_> nejode: I really like the kubuntu. hopefully it works.
<_genuser_> nejode: errors out... no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<nejode> _genuser: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/6527/1/
<_genuser_> nejode: reading. thanks. :)
<nejode> _genuser: havn't tried it myself, but it looks interesting
<_genuser_> nejode: hmmm.... it all froze. :) rebooting.
<Arlianin> hey guys
<dr_Willis> Moo!
<Arlianin> can anyone help me download music?
<dr_Willis> google for 'legal mp3' and find all sorts of sites with the stuff.....
<dr_Willis> :)
<Arlianin> can anyone help me download music?
<Arlianin> that's not really helpful
<Arlianin> lol
<genii> Arlianin: See above
<Pici> !piracy | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dr_Willis> Arlianin,  yoru  question is rather vague....
<genii> Arlianin: Please desist in private messaging me about this same subject
<Arlianin> What ports do I need to open in order to be able to host a website?
<dr_Willis> http://aurgasm.us/  legally free mp3's :)
 * dr_Willis jams to some tunes. 
<genii> Arlianin: Usually to forward port 80 on your router to whatever internal ip the server sits on
<genii> Arlianin: Also please stop private messaging me. My policy is to assist in public channel only unless sensitive information is involved
<NickPresta> Arlianin, http://portforward.com
<space-orphan> irc.synirc.org  #obama
<dr_Willis> Gee i bet that channels not a flame fest....
<genii> hehe
<jimmy51_home> hello, i've got a bluetooth usb receiver and a bluetooth enabled LG 600g phone.  what do i do to be able to transfer files back and forth (i've read online i should be able to with this phone)
<Dr_willis_> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<jimmy51_home> i've found how to connect, pair, and send to it
<jimmy51_home> i'll read that link for browsing and pulling
<Dr_willis_> blue tooth was always the 'cool thing' that seems to only now be gettting popular.
<Dr_willis_> I may have to try it again onthis pc
<DaSkreech> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jimmy51_home> it's pretty neato.... i was never a fan until my new work pc came with it
<jimmy51_home> my cellphone took 72 pictures of my pocket, so i'm hoping to be able to manage my files from my home PC via bluetooth
<bilicki> is anyone having problems with the audio mixer in kde4? it seems very buggy
<Dr_willis_> yea.. ya would think that by now EVERy pc would have bluetooth built in..
<bilicki> is there a command like for the mixer window?
<Dr_willis_> I did see some uber-micro bluetooth dongles at the store.. they are so small you can leave them plugged into the laptop all the time
<jimmy51_home> yeah, i was just at fry's looking at those
<jimmy51_home> 30 bucks.
<jimmy51_home> i went with the bigger one because it claimed 100 meter range, vs 10 meter on the micro ones
<Viking667> I created a database with OpenOffice.org-base, upgraded OOo, now when I click on a Form within that database file, it comes up with two files missing:
<Viking667>  /usr/lib/openoffice/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb/  and dialog.xlb/.
<Viking667> I can't see them on either a Kubuntu 8.04 nor a Mandriva 2007.x system.
<DaSkreech> Anyone know a good remaster tool ?
<bilicki> does anyone know how to reverse stereo in the alsa driver?
<genii> bilicki: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-686391.html
<jimmy51_home> i'm trying to browse my bluetooth phone, but it says open SDP://phoneaddress/ "Save As" "Cancel".  it looks like it doesn't know (or have) what app to use
<genii> jimmy51_home: Perhaps you need the obex tools
<genii> !info obexfs
<ubottu> obexfs (source: obexfs): mount filesystem of ObexFTP capable devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-3 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jimmy51_home> got it
<jimmy51_home> don't know how to use it though :)
<jimmy51_home> i pretty much apt-get install'd anything that said obex :)
<bilicki> thanks, genii
<jimmy51_home> i have KBluetooth running in the tray, and can connect to my phone
<genii> jimmy51_home: Maybe try url   obex:// or bluetooth://    instead of sdp://
<jimmy51_home> interesting
<jimmy51_home> if i select a file on the phone, i can click send and it will send to my pc
<jimmy51_home> still can't browse
<jimmy51_home> maybe a restart will help (works in windows!)
<genii> bah reboots
<DaSkreech> Booo reboots
<genii> Yes, exactly
<doodlewolfdude> what is the apt-get command to upgrade your version of kubuntu
<jimmy51_home> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<doodlewolfdude> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<genii> doodlewolfdude: You can't upgrade between distributions with it.
<DaSkreech> doodlewolfdude: Technically dist-upgrade don't do it read the link ubottu gave you
<ubuntu_> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu_> Thank you
<ubuntu_> How are you?
<DaSkreech> Goog
<DaSkreech> good
<ubuntu_> How can I use the shell?
<genii> With Konsole application
<ubuntu_> Thank you genii
<genii> np
<ubuntu_> genii, can you learn me the shell?
<genii> ubuntu_: No. It is too long a subject to teach in this channel. However there are many web articles on the subject
<ubuntu_> ok , give me one of the web articles.
<Spragie> who here things konquerer stinks?
<genii> ubuntu_: There is a good beginners article here: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash.html
<genii> Spragie: I love konq for file browser. Not for web
<ubuntu_> Thank you genii
<Spragie> Dolphin stinks for file browser huh?
<genii> Spragie: I just like konq better
<genii> ubuntu_: You're welcome
<Spragie> genii: i hear that
<vilhelm> anyone here has a phone with wlan?
<Spragie> genii: i installed the k desktop over ubuntu last night because i havn't seen kde in about 2 years
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaSkreech> Spragie: ok interesting motivation
<genii> DaSkreech: Nice. Didn't know about that factoid
<Spragie> DaSkreech: I am basically no0b to linux altogether, i never really had the patience for it then (plus a lot of the parts in my comp weren't compatible w/ what i was working with) ...
<DaSkreech> Alright
<kubuser> Hello People.
 * genii slides kubuser a coffee in a shiny new Kubuntu mug
<kubuser> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common asks me to put in Kubuntu 7.10 _gutsy gibbon_ release CD.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kubuser> genii: good coffee....
<kubuser> so can't just install using apt-get install... ?
<genii> kubuser: uncheck the cdrom box in Adept
<kubuser> genii: you mean don't use cli. Or just uncheck the box in Adept and then use cli....
<genii> kubuser: Alternately comment out the cdrom line in file /etc/apt/sources.list (need to edit with admin rights)
<genii> kubuser: Doesn't matter what method you use, you can still use cli or Adept as you prefer
<genii> Hmm. Another "root@...."
<huydq-vietnam> hi all
<kubuser> genii: ok locating the cdrom box in Adept....
<genii> kubuser: Software Sources    area someplace
<huydq-vietnam> i config asterisk system on my PC
<huydq-vietnam> i open extension.conf file and see more line
<huydq-vietnam> help me to make a dial plan
<huydq-vietnam> ???
<kubuser> genii: thank you. :) finally.... kubuntu is confusing me as opposed to ubuntu which just took off ... :)
<genii> huydq-vietnam: Ask instead in channel #asterisk  since this is not really a Kubuntu issue
<huydq-vietnam> ok
<genii> kubuser: Glad to assist
<cesbel> anybody can help me with a problem
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cesbel> I installed ubuntu 8.04
<huydq-vietnam> I have a problem
<DaSkreech> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> DaSkreech: They really should just make one big one from both of those.... ;)
<DaSkreech> I like the dualilty of it :)
<cesbel> well the point is that I can start a sesion
<huydq-vietnam> Can you help me ASTERISK SYSTEM ?
<huydq-vietnam> Can you help me ASTERISK SYSTEM ?
<huydq-vietnam> Can you help me ASTERISK SYSTEM ?
<huydq-vietnam> Can you help me ASTERISK SYSTEM ?
<huydq-vietnam> Can you help me ASTERISK SYSTEM ?
<cesbel> because I neither in gnome nor kde
<genii> huydq-vietnam:   /j #asterisk    and ask there
<huydq-vietnam> i have installed asterisk
<cesbel> recently I installed kubuntu 8.10 beta from internet
<kubuser> disabled all sources.... mistakes. re-enabling those....
<huydq-vietnam> dialplan ? how to make it ?
<huydq-vietnam> Can you help me ASTERISK SYSTEM ?
<huydq-vietnam> dialplan ? how to make it ?
<genii> huydq-vietnam:   /join #asterisk
<genii> huydq-vietnam:   type it and hit enter. Then ask again
<huydq-vietnam> ok
<huydq-vietnam> i open extension.conf FILE
<cesbel> a message like this : could not open kstartupconfig appears in the screen
<huydq-vietnam> but i see very much LINE
<traukohot> Has anyone had problems with Kaffeine video trying AVI files?
<genii> huydq-vietnam: As I explained. This is kubuntu support. That channel is asterisk support. Not here
<huydq-vietnam> KUBUNTU 8.4
<genii> huydq-vietnam: asterisk <> kubuntu
<traukohot> I can listen but video is blurred, full of horizontal colorful line
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: One more time. That's an asterisk question
<DaSkreech>  ask in #asterisk
<DaSkreech> They can help you
<DaSkreech> we cannot
<huydq-vietnam> YES ! but KUBUNTU and asterisk ! YES !
<huydq-vietnam> OK
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: type in /join #asterisk
<diego_> cambiar la resolucion????
<DaSkreech> or click on the blue letters
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<huydq-vietnam> #asterisk
<traukohot> Diego wants help for resolution settings
<Guest31335> its my first time with linux
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: put /join before that
<DaSkreech> Guest31335: Welcome
<DaSkreech> Hope you have fun :)
<Guest31335> hello xD
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest31335> how can i change my screen size?
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam:  /join #asterisk
<genii> cesbel: Since you re on 8.10 best to ask in #ubuntu+1  it may be some known issue with Intrepid
<traukohot> Has anyone had problems with Kaffeine video trying AVI files?
<traukohot> I can listen but video is blurred, full of horizontal colorful line
<huydq-vietnam> I can not join in #asterisk
<huydq-vietnam> help me
<traukohot> I am using kubuntu 8.04.1
<genii> Guest31335: ctrl-alt-numpad-/numpad+
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: /join #asterisk <----- type it with the /
<DaSkreech>  /join
<traukohot> my machine is an IBM THinkpad t-23
<Guest31335> how can i change my screen size? x
<genii> Guest31335: ctrl-alt-numpad-/numpad+
<Guest31335> i wanna higher than 800x600
<traukohot> thanx you haven't been any help
<huydq-vietnam> huydq-vietnam: /join #asterisk
<huydq-vietnam>  /join #asterisk
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: take out the space at the front
<huydq-vietnam> I CAN NOT LOGIN TO ASTERISK RÔM ?
<DaSkreech> traukohot: did you install the ffmpeg libs ?
<genii> Guest31335: You'll need to edit xorg.conf file for that. I suggest package kxgenerator to make this easier
<Guest31335> i wanna change xorg.conf but ... i have access denied
<cesbel> anybody has had problems with kstartupconfig, after passing from one version to another ( ubuntu 8.04 to kubuntu 8.10 beta)
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: take out the space in front of the last /join you did
<DaSkreech> huydq-vietnam: click on the word #asterisk
<Guest31335> firefox in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> diego_: Yes you can install it
<diego_> how?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install firefox
<diego_> ok
<genii> You might want first: sudo apt-get update
<huydq-vietnam> I have problem with ASTERISK
<huydq-vietnam> HELP ME
<huydq-vietnam> I CAN NOT join the room name #ASTERISK
<huydq-vietnam> help  me
<mr---t-> stop yelling
<huydq-vietnam> I CAN NOT join the room name #ASTERISK
<huydq-vietnam> I have problem with ASTERISK
<nalioth> huydq-vietnam: please join #freenode for network help
<huydq-vietnam> HOW TO JOIN ?
<huydq-vietnam> HOW TO JOIN ?
<huydq-vietnam> HOW TO JOIN ?
<huydq-vietnam> please !
<mr---t-> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<nalioth> huydq-vietnam: /join #freenode  < press enter key >
<genii> nalioth: Thanks
<mr---t-> yeah
<vilhelm> hello.. i have a hp deskjet printer on my windows xp machine and i'm sharing it but i can see it from kubuntu ;/ anyone knows why?
<kubuser> Hello People.
<kubuser> Hello People.
<diego_> hi
<kubuser> :)
<genii> kubuser: Welcom back
<genii> add an "e" there ....
<diego_> =P
<kubuser> genii: thanks. :) was using Konversation. now using irssi.... It's lightweight for a PII 700MHz....
<vilhelm> hmm cant find my network printer ;/
<Spragie> is 8.10 beta worth reformatting for?
<genii> Spragie: Probably not yet.
<genii> Spragie: Maybe run it on a separate partition and keep your old one for now
<DaSkreech> Spragie: I'm running it now. It's the same as hardy mostly
<kubuser> rebooting. :)
<genii> Weird. Got pretty quiet now after all that yelling
<RenzoreK> How can I install the latest nvidia drivers from the website? Envy has an old version and telinit3 brings X up, the installer warns me if im in init 1, is this default behavior for kubuntu??
<genii> Not normal behaviour. init 1 is single user mode usually from booting to recovery kernel
<genii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> !matrox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrox
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<genii> !unichrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome
<genii> Apparently ubottu has it's favourite video cards
<RenzoreK> genii: Im looking to install the nvidia package from their website, not from the repos. The repos are only up until 173.xx I think
<RenzoreK> I need 178.xx
<RenzoreK> 177.x*
<genii> RenzoreK: Then see instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<genii> RenzoreK: Incidentally runlevels 2,3,4 and 5 on ubuntu are equivelent
<juanjito> hi
<RenzoreK> genii: I switched to level 3 but X started so I guess Ill have to kill the proc :-/
<genii> RenzoreK: the gdm or kdm will always start automatically at 2,3,4 or 5
<bobbo85> is anyone here good with dosbox?
<|Jason8|> Hello all.  I just installed Kubuntu.  My wireless network adapter is the only source of internet for that computer, and I can't get it to work.
<|Jason8|> I have a Netgear USB adapter.
<|Jason8|> Ran ndiswrapper, ran through and stuff.
<|Jason8|> ndiswrapper lists the adapter as installed and present
<|Jason8|> but it's not showing up in the network manager.
<DaSkreech> Can We assume you read !wifi ?
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|Jason8|> oh
<|Jason8|> d'oh
<|Jason8|> no
<docsavage> hello, room...
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<docsavage> okay, my query, in a nutshell...can adept and synaptic be installed together?...i cannot find any definitive info on this...
<docsavage> and thank you, folks, for helping...
<genii> Yes you can use either as you like. Although Adept is what is provided by default on Kubuntu
<docsavage> yes, genii...i was interested in attempting to use the appnr apturl site for installing applications, just as a play around thing...to see what it is like...
<|Jason8|> Does kubuntu store a file (like fstab or mtab) that keeps all the network interfaces inline?
<docsavage> apturl site is an incorrect phrasing...appnr site uses the apturl protocol for app installations...
<genii> |Jason8|: /etc/network/interfaces
<|Jason8|> genii, thanks.
<|Jason8|> hmm.  only has loopback in there.
 * |Jason8| goes to google
<genii> |Jason8|: However if you want network manager to manage the connections, only the lo interface should be in there
<|Jason8|> oh.
<|Jason8|> alright.
<|Jason8|> heh.
<|Jason8|> my wireless usb network adapter isn't showing up in the network manager :/
<docsavage> thank you, genii...and you, too, obottu...  ;-)  :-P
<|Jason8|> ndiswrapper says the drivers are installed and the device is present.
<|Jason8|> so :/
<genii> |Jason8|: Does ifconfig     show it?
<|Jason8|> Nope.
<|Jason8|> I followed the instructions to the T.
<|Jason8|> hmm.
<genii> |Jason8|: If it's called for instance wlan0 then try:    sudo ifup wlan0           and see if ifconfig shows it then
<|Jason8|> now I'm getting an invalid driver error via ndiswerapper
<genii> Well that explains partly at least then
<genii> |Jason8|: You need the .inf file but ALSO any .sys files or so that were in the windows driver disk.
<|Jason8|> genii, do I have to define them via ndiswrapper?
<genii> |Jason8|: I forget the syntax of ndiswrapper. But the idea is put them in someplace like /lib/firmware/wifi      then point ndiswrapper to the inf file there, it will use the .sys as neccesary if it's in same place
<|Jason8|> kk.
<|Jason8|> got ya.
<|Jason8|> wtf.
<genii> ?
<|Jason8|> it's giving me errors now.
<|Jason8|> couldn't open /path/to/ini/wg111v3.ini: no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 167
<genii> Weird
<genii> |Jason8|: ls of the path shows the .inf .sys files there?
<|Jason8|> yep.
<genii> |Jason8|: You used something like:  sudo ndiswrapper -r olddrivername       then: sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/inifile.ini         ?
<|Jason8|> oh wait
<genii> (I just installed ndiswrapper to get the man pages etc)
<|Jason8|> it's an .inf
<dope> what do i need to be able to play quicktime files in my browser?
<|Jason8|> lol
<DaSkreech> libxine1-ffmpeg
<genii> !info libquicktime1
<ubottu> libquicktime1 (source: libquicktime): library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0+debian-5 (hardy), package size 414 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<genii> |Jason8|: Any joy yet? I have to leave for sleep soon
<|Jason8|> genii, no worries.
<|Jason8|> It's getting late, and I'll probably give up in the next five mins or something :P
<|Jason8|> Thanks for the help.  you've given me some ideas to play with.
<genii> |Jason8|: OK... good luck with it. I'll be back online in about 7 hours from work (for a period of 8 hours)
<|Jason8|> Haha.  Alright.
<genii> Later all
<|Jason8|> I'll hit you up if I have any more problems.
<|Jason8|> have a good one.
<genii> |Jason8|: :)
<kwgod> my desktop icons dissapeared and i cant put them back
<kwgod> help? maybe
<kwgod> hello?
<hocine__> salut
<Guest37054> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest37054> can any one tell me about eye candy
<Guest37054> can any one tell me about eye candy
<Guest37054> can any one tell me about eye candy
<jussi01> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jussi01> !compiz | Guest37054
<ubottu> Guest37054: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<m3rlin> hi. how do I see what usb devices are connected to my computer? is there somekind of list -command for that?
<jussi01> m3rlin: lsusb
<m3rlin> jussi01: kiitos
<jussi01> ole hyvä m3rlin
<manish> HI everyone
<manish> IS somebody from India present here
<Sa[i]nT> This is'nt a dating service.
<manish> NO i Dont want to date obviously
<manish> i just need help to connect internet using  my datacard
<manish> reliance data card
<manish> now only indians would be knowing what is reliance data card
<manish> that is why i asked
<manish> can somebody tell me what is this service and how to use it
<Sa[i]nT> Ohh lol.
<manish> i am using IRC for the first time
<manish> Sorry SA if i hurt someones feeling here
<manish> i dint mean to
<Sa[i]nT> I don't know if there indians in here. Try #Ubuntu more diverse crowd.
<manish> is this just like normal chat but on specialized topics???
<manish> can you help me understand IRC in a better manner
<manish> How do i do that
<Sa[i]nT> You ask questions, you get answers.
<manish> ok
<manish> so what is IRC and gow to find different rooms in it
<Sa[i]nT> Type /join #ubuntu
<Sa[i]nT> And ask your question in there.
<manish> is this same as clicking on file and then clicking join channel
<Sa[i]nT> What?
<manish> i clicked file menu and then clicked join channel and then entered #ubuntu and left the password field blank
<manish> is this the correct way
<manish> ??
<manish> sa U there
<manish> is there some means to pm here??
<Sa[i]nT> Don't worry about it.
<Sa[i]nT> Someone should come along and help you out. I'm tired to be a teacher at the moment.
<manish> ok can you just help me with one last thing
<Sa[i]nT> What's that?
<manish> i have just downloaded the latest firefox and thunderbird onto my comp now how do i install it
<Sa[i]nT> You use Linux, Ubuntu right?
<manish> no i just had a fresh installation of kubuntu last night
<manish> and now in the process to update it
<Sa[i]nT> You should already have those things on there.
<Sa[i]nT> If not, you can always install through synaptic
<manish> no i want to install it after downloading it
<manish> i have already downloaded it
<manish> now how do i install it
<manish> its a tar.bz2 file
<Sa[i]nT> synaptic downloads and installs it for you.
<Sa[i]nT> Are you new to Ubuntu?
<manish> ya
<manish> can say so
<manish> why did you ask so
<Sa[i]nT> Wait here, someone else will help you.
<manish> ok thanks for your time
<manish> sa
<manish> int
<manish> saint
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<microchipv420> hello all, anyone here familiar with kde4? I have been idleing in the kubuntu-kde4 channel all day, but I cant resolve this problem: No matter what icon theme I install, the directory icons do not change
<microchipv420> Sysinfo for 'HQ': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core at 2210 MHz (4420 bogomips), HD: 459/612GB, RAM: 3002/3023MB, 157 proc's, 10.45h up
<microchipv420> i dont know why it says kde 3.5.9, I have kubuntu remix
<ActionParsnip2> microchipv420: i use kde but ive never ever changed the icon theme
<ActionParsnip2> so im not much use
<microchipv420> :(
<microchipv420> well the blue clashes with my theme tremendously
<ActionParsnip2> i just keep the defaults. ive got bigger fish to fry than looks
<ActionParsnip2> microchipv420: is it your konqueror folder icon
<ActionParsnip2> or are you using thunar, rox-filer, dolphin?
<microchipv420> it is all directory icons
<microchipv420> dolphin
<ActionParsnip2> there are millions of file managers dude
<microchipv420> ok, now i know, lol
<ActionParsnip2> thunar kicks ass
<microchipv420> right on
<microchipv420> how would i switch?
<microchipv420> safely
<microchipv420> ;)
<ActionParsnip2> install it, its not as feature rich as dolphin but its way lighter and nippier
<microchipv420> how do you change the preferred file manager?
<amerigo> i got a problem I think very serious...
<amerigo> some days ago i've tried to install Firefox 3 .... now it don't work it said that it need GTK+ 2.10
<amerigo> now FF3 don't work
<stdin> Firefox is in the repositories
<amerigo> but is still desappared konqueror
<amerigo> and now I can't broswer
<amerigo> also adept is corrupted
<amerigo> i've installe new reposities in it
<amerigo> from a site
<amerigo> and I've instelled them
<amerigo> I think that it may be cause of this situation
<ActionParsnip2> amerigo: try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip2> read what it says, make sure its not removing anything critical
<ActionParsnip2> amerigo: have you been installing .deb files?
<amerigo> may be yes
<ActionParsnip2> amerigo: this is why apt-get is good
<amerigo> i had add http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<amerigo> can i go back at the last working configuration?
<amerigo> ! paste:bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste:bin
<amerigo> ! bin.paste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin.paste
<ActionParsnip2> you can uninstall whetever you installed
<ActionParsnip2> !paste | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amerigo> at this point i should re-install kubuntu
<amerigo> a i can't use !paste
<amerigo> i can't browser
<amerigo> if i insert installation cd
<amerigo> I loose my data??
<ActionParsnip2> not if /home is on a seperate partition
<ActionParsnip2> you should have a regular backup of your important data
<amerigo> i can transfert it to an xp h comuter
<amerigo> and then reimport
<amerigo> ok founded solution
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<ActionParsnip2> hi wizkoder
<ActionParsnip2> amerigo: id get a backup solution, what if your hard drive fails. Where is your data then?
<wizkoder> just got my ubuntu server cd's. 2 of then 32 bit and 64 bit. And that for no money at all. Can't believe it :-)
<amerigo> ISO ?
<ActionParsnip2> wizkoder: its open source software it is cost free
<ActionParsnip2> wizkoder: why did yuo get server?
<amerigo> i had to use .iso image?
<ActionParsnip2> amerigo: check out shippit.ubuntu.org
<wizkoder> but somebody had to pay the shipping and the cd's. I am really impressed. I will install it here on 2 servers in my company
<ActionParsnip2> or similar, they'll post you CDs
<ActionParsnip2> takes a while, its usually quicker to download and burn
<ActionParsnip2> wizkoder: remember to check the cd before installing
<wizkoder> ActionParsnip2: check for what? fake cd's?
<ActionParsnip2> wizkoder: no, check the data is consistant and correct
<ActionParsnip2> wizkoder: its part of the first screen when you boot the cd
<ntimmy> fyutkvjq
<wizkoder> okay. will do that. Can't wait to get rid of our windows servers :-)
<ActionParsnip2> they have their place
<wizkoder> sure. we still got 4 windows machines left then. But for me as a web developer lamp is the server with the best performance.
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: still here?
<manish_> can i use ipod with kubuntu
<amerigo> what do you mean with check out shippit.ubuntu.org?
<ActionParsnip> aye
<manish_> is itunes available or do we have someother software
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: you can request CDs from Kubuntu and they'll post you them
<ActionParsnip> !itunes | manish
<ubottu> manish: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<amerigo> yes i have
<manish_> does it sync ipod
<manish_> ??
<ActionParsnip> ipod syncs can be done by banshee
<ActionParsnip> i think
<ActionParsnip> ive not used ipods
<ActionParsnip> they are worthles without rockbox
<manish_> how do i download podcasts from itunes store
<manish_> what is rockbox??
<manish_> was this fro me
<manish_> for*
<ActionParsnip> manish_: instead of a basic ipod with very little functionality you can run rockbox and give it some features
 * ActionParsnip hates ipod
<noaXess> does anybody know a command line too to convert a ics file to a html?
<manish_> what is rockbox
<ActionParsnip> !rockbox | manish_
<ubottu> manish_: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<noaXess> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<noaXess> :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: what is an ics file?
<administrateur> google
<noaXess> ical file, calendar
<manish_> hi action parnship
<manish_> it doesnot support ipod shuffle
<ActionParsnip> manish_: thats because it has no screen
<amerigo> i've go another problem
<amerigo> if i can surf
<amerigo> what program i had to use to tranfer the file?
<amerigo> how ca i reinstall konqueror
<willgreg> Does anyone know how to install 2 or 3 completely seperate ubuntu partitions on the same pc?
<amerigo> i have request it to adept
<amerigo> in Request appear (break install)
<amerigo> i can't
<Lokiase> hello, when I open adept manager, i can choose "full upgrade", can onyone explain what that is?
<wizkoder> I heard that amarok can access the ipod. What exactely do you want to achieve? I do not own an ipod yet.
<glade88> hey.. which package would be a bug related to the kubuntu intrepid installer belong to?
<glade88> *belonging
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Help me
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> I run a service on KUBUNTU (asterisk Gui )  , port 8088 , but have erros
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Can you help me open PORT 8088 ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> NO body ??????/
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> ????
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> Help me !
<Lokiase> [11:37] <Lokiase> hello, when I open adept manager, i can choose "full upgrade", can onyone explain what that is?
<Lokiase> [11:37] <Lokiase> hello, when I open adept manager, i can choose "full upgrade", can onyone explain what that is?
<SaKA_> lol
<SaKA_> HUYDQ-VIETNAM:  isn't so difficult to open ports
<SaKA_> what kind of router or firewall do you have HUYDQ-VIETNAM ?
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> i have router
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> SAKA
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> <SAKA>
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> HELP ME
<HUYDQ-VIETNAM> BUT I login localhost
<timandlife> yo
<SaKA_> ok
<SaKA_> soz i'm at work
<SaKA_> was AFK
<SaKA_> by the way kubuntu 8.10 is eating a lot of ressources !!
<manish> is thunderbird better than kmail
<manish> y??
<faileas> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<manish> can i sync my ipod shuffle in kubuntu
<manish> how??
<manish> how can i use ipod shuffle in my kubuntu
<manish> join #ubuntu
<manish> sorry
<faileas> manish: i suspect you use amarok to
<faileas> unless its a mass storage type device in which case you drag and drop it
<manish> no using amarok may be you can only see the tracks that are already in teh ipod
<faileas> you can then drag and drop new tracks into amarok IIRC
<manish> i want to know if there is any way i can add tracks on it
<manish> IIRC?
<faileas> id i remember correctly
<manish> its only amarok i know
<faileas> lol IIRC is not a version of amarok
<manish> then??
<manish> sorry i am new to kubuntu
 * faileas isn't sure how different the shuffle is from a ipod classic
<manish> as you may have guessed by now
<faileas> but i seem to recall you can drag and drop tracks into an ipod via amarok
<faileas> hmm maybe
<faileas> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<faileas> try that guide
<manish> rockbox
<manish> i have seen that
<faileas> no the ipod one
<manish> it does not support ipod shuffle
<manish> for the rest i am checking out the link you gave
<faileas> ok,, ever used the shuffle with your windows box? does it use itunes or act like a hard drive?
<manish> it ofcourse uses utunes
<manish> that is the problem if it would have shown as a hard drive i would not have had any problem
<faileas> right
<faileas> (just checking...)
<manish> any ways there is one more problem which is more pressing than the ipod thing
<manish> can u help me connect net using my reliance usb datacard
<manish> i have tried almost every thing available on the net
<faileas> manish: is there a driver for it?
<faileas> i mean a supported one, if not you're likely out of luck.
<manish> no sorry
<manish> :
<manish> )
<manish> :)
<manish> theres no driver
<faileas> well then, it is unlikely it will work...
<faileas> for obvious reasons
<faileas> the CDMA one?
<manish> but people are making it work
<manish> ya
<faileas> (my dad has one for business trips to india)
<manish> :)
<manish> thats nice
<faileas> people are making it work = has drivers ;p
<faileas> its cheaper than roaming
<manish> so can you help me
<manish> no not the propritory drivers
<faileas> manish: no, dad uses windows
<manish> ya windows supports it
<manish> i mean it supports windows
<faileas> so can't help there. i seem to recall 3g support being planned for a future *buntu build
<manish> so what do i do noew
<manish> now
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> personally? i'd grab intrepid, test it in a virtual machine with USB passthrough, and see if it works on that
<faileas> (VMware with USB support is awesome for beating usb network things into working ;p)
<manish> i dont get you
<manish> i am new to linux
<manish> so please be discriptive
<manish> how to connect internet using reliance data connect
<manish> how to connect internet using reliance data connect
<faileas> manish: i don't think it works on the current stable version of kubuntu
<faileas> but it will work on the next one via network manager most likely
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<yankee_> Hi, has anybody problem with logiing in kde4? somethings wrong with privilegees in .ICEauthority. everytime I logiing i have to go to console and change them. what chmod numbers  should I use? I use 777 for now
<ghostcube> lo lo lo
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-kde4 :) yankee_
<ActionParsnip> yankee_: thats a bit unsecure
<yankee_> ok, an advice?
<ghostcube> asking in kubuntu-kde4 ?
<ghostcube> :|
<ActionParsnip> surely is a generic permissions question and not strictly kde4
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: sure but maybe some knew about in there already
<ActionParsnip> yankee_: surely sudo chown <user name> ~/.ICEauthority
<yankee_> <ActionParsnip> thanks
<ghostcube> but after every login this wouldnt be very comfortable so i still would ask in kde4 if anyone knews why this happen
<ghostcube> ^
<yankee_> ok
<ActionParsnip> maybe hes not the owner of the file though, but i can see your point ghostcube
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: yeah he sayd he always needs to do this after login maybe kdm4 is doing anything wrong setting ermissions
<ghostcube> *p
<ActionParsnip> could add a cheecky line to his rc to change the permission (propper bodge job)
<ghostcube> yeah would be nice too maybe they just forget something in the login procedure
<ghostcube> D:
<ghostcube> :D
<ActionParsnip> hehe ive done a few of those
<ActionParsnip> dont treat the cause, just fix the symptoms. Its the microsoft way
<ghostcube> rofl
<linux_> всем привет
<Pici> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<webas> hi..how to make sound work in quake3?
<ivanhoe1024> .
<Guest37319> i am having troubles with adept, the window is to big for my small eee pc screen
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm trying to debug sound problems on my hardy box, using the snd_ice1724 driver
<kblin> hm, nm, the howto had the wrong frequency given
<bloodwing> ..
<egregorion> ragazzi, intanto salve, sto facendo un servicemenus per kde4 ma c'e' qualcosa di strano
<bloodwing> ...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<bloodwing> ...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<bloodwing> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<egregorion> c'e' qualche italiano?
<bloodwing> huh?
<bloodwing> me > english > american
<jussi01> !it | egregorion
<ubottu> egregorion: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<egregorion> ok, thank you
<jussi01> bloodwing: please dont do that.
<webas> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/ktorrent' i get this error then i want to download a torrent..and still i can download torrent without problems..how to disable this strange noticing..
<bloodwing> do what
<bloodwing> ?
<anshul> hi...I have a question for Kubuntu-Hady KDE3 version..
<anshul> *Hardy...
<bloodwing> sorry. im new. i just bored.
<anshul> gdebi-kde takes up a huge amount of memory while installing packages...
<jussi01> bloodwing: try joining #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<anshul> supposedly this has been fixed for Intrepid...how do I apply this for Hardy?
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mirco> Hi all, I've installed 8.10 but can't get it to show the german l10... And yes I've all language-packs installed and in /etc/default/locale I've set LANG=de_DE.utf-8!!! pls help
<anshul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<anshul> can someone help?:)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<manish_> can i use webcam in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> manish_: indeed
<manish_> cheese does not seem to take any pictures or show any videos
<manish_> then how do i use it
<ActionParsnip> manish_: have you configured your cam?
<manish_> please help
<manish_> does it need special configuration
<manish_> please help me to use web cam in acer laptop
<Pici> !webcam > manish_
<ubottu> manish_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> manish_: you need to find out what camera chip it uses
<mirco> manish: I've installed kubuntu 8.10 on an eeepc 900 2 hours ago and cheese works out of the box for mie...
<webas> is this bug reported? in kunbuntu kde4 ..then i unrar anything i unrar sucessfully but the size of the file is ridiculous small even if i check properties..but if i unrar it again anywhere else and try to replace then it shows real size of the file
<mirco> but I can't get kubuntu to use de as GUI LANG, I've set all params as usual but on this machine all I see is an EN GUI, I could need a hint...
<Pici> mirco: Intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1
<mirco> ATM I realized that OOo uses the language-pack ... unusual!
<mirco> Pici: thanks...
<dany_21a_> webas try to refresh the file-listing (konq or dolphin? - both should support F5, i think)
<webas> thanks dany
<manish_> how to enable webcam in linux ubuntu
<manish_> does anyone know how to use webcam of my laptop in ubuntu
<manish_> (no debugging symbols found)
<manish_> (no debugging symbols found)
<manish_> (no debugging symbols found)
<manish_> (no debugging symbols found)
<manish_> (no debugging symbols found)
<manish_> (no debugging symbols found)
<manish_> does anybody know how to use webcam in ubuntu
<manish_> does anybody know how to use webcam in ubuntu
<manish_> does anybody know how to use webcam in ubuntu
<manish_> does anybody know how to use webcam in ubuntu
<manish_> please help
<ActionParsnip> manish_: repeating is a REALLY good way to get banned from rooms
<manish_> actually repeating also draws attention of a potential person who coul help
<manish_> i dont intend to hurt your feelings
<manish_> but i need helpdesporately on many topics and i have received in none
<manish_> i am sorry everyone
<manish_> i will take care next time
<SatanClaus> heyho, does someone know how i can add an applet to my taskbar which is a calculator? actually i remember it's like a text-box, so you can simply start typing some calculation into it and hit return. i can't find it in the add applets menu, so perhaps i need to apt-get some package?
<hateball> SatanClaus: apt-cache search <searchword>
<webas> i cant open /ect/X11/xorg.conf any help?
<SatanClaus> hateball: well, i already searched for calc, crunch, even cal... but none of these seems to be what I'm searching for...
<ActionParsnip> webas: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> or kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> webas: or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * jussi01 reminds ActionParsnipthat we now use kdesudo and gksudo ;)
<manish_> somebody help with embedded webcam
<webas> sudo: kate: command not found but i have kate installed and i used it before... with nano if i open the file is empty too... and if i go to that dir the file is there and not empty
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: isnt it synonymous?
<jussi01> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> webas: dont sudo kate
<ActionParsnip> webas: kdesudo kate or kwrite
<ActionParsnip> webas: if you have neither, install on using sudo apt-get install kate
<webas> i cant neither kwrite neither with kdesudo kate.. :| strange
<ActionParsnip> webas: install it
<webas> i already have it and i used it many times :D
<manish_> HELLO WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME HOW DO I USE MY WEBCAM IN ACER LAPTOP IN HARDY HERON
<webas> :|
<jussi01> manish_: you need to tell us more. like what type of webcam, if tis USB or built in etc
<manish_> its a built in webcam
<manish_> on my lap top
<jussi01> manish_: please go to terminal and type lspci
<jussi01> then copy paste it into a pastebin
<jussi01> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<manish_> i have already tried cheese
<manish_> just a min
<SatanClaus> ah, found it... it's called kicker-applets
<manish_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55283/
<manish_> this is the url for my output
<jussi01> manish_: hrm... now do the same with lsusb
<manish_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55285/
<manish_> ok
<jussi01> well thats not good. it doesnt seem to be listing it at all. :(
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: ive seen this and pointed him/her to the multitude of things people suggest
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552711
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: seems to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC
<ActionParsnip> but s/he said it was no good
<jussi01> well uvc should work out of the box now...
<manish_> so now what do i do sir
<manish_> jussi what do i do now
<jkarden> hey all
<cek> ragazzi
<cek> ho un prob w/sound
<jkarden> has anyone else gone to 8.10 and have problems with files not loading? like evolution?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | jkarden
<ubottu> jkarden: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<cek> anyone some helps on alsa sound configuration
<jkarden> ty
<wizkoder> the discription of the whitedune package seems to be wrong. I thought its a vrml editor. But the description states "Gothic 18/20 dot Japanese and ISO-8859-1 X11 bitmap fonts". I am confused :-)
<ActionParsnip> !info whitedune
<ubottu> whitedune (source: whitedune): graphical VRML97 viewer, editor, 3D modeller and animation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28.13-1 (hardy), package size 599 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<wizkoder> ActionParsnip : what does !info do? is it a command?
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: its an irc bot command
<ActionParsnip> try another package
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<wizkoder>  !info whitedune
<ubottu> whitedune (source: whitedune): graphical VRML97 viewer, editor, 3D modeller and animation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28.13-1 (hardy), package size 599 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: if there is a factoid for something its the same deal
<ActionParsnip> you can suggest them too
<ActionParsnip> e.g.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | wizk
<ubottu> wizk: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: if you pipe it to a name their name will be put at the start
<stdin> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | wizkoder
<ubottu> wizkoder: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wizkoder> never too late to learn :-)
<ActionParsnip> its dead handy
<stdin> Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wizkoder> !search whitedune
<ubottu> Found:
<||arifaX> hi, i have a notebook with ati grafic and 4gb of ram. memtest shows all 4gb. linux shows only 3gb. lspci -v shows 128MB for the ATI card. so I am missing 1GB? - where is it?
<||arifaX> oh is it possible that the 32bit kernel can not manage 4gb?
<meeero> what libs or programs does KDE need to be able to convert images using the right-click on an image and Convert To >-menu? i have no entries there, nor gwenview can convert to any other format
<ActionParsnip> meeero: imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> meeero: then you'll need to make some custom menu items to start the conversion
<ActionParsnip> imagemagick is AWESOME
<smart__> hi
<smart__> hiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> hi smart
<Cueball> Anyone running Kubuntu on an Aspire One?
<meeero> thank you actionparsnip
<meeero> i just wonder why it's not installed by default.....
<mirco> could someone pls tell me how the kde4 version kde-i18n-de is called!
<EagleScreen> kde-l10n
<EagleScreen> kde-l10n-de
<EagleScreen> see LP bug #275700
<RenzoreK> Can users of Kubuntu safely disable the gdm service??
<znoG> dr_Willis: around?
<aleboco> hi guys. is there any way to limit my network interface to 11mb from the boot already?
<amerigo> banzai
<aleboco> i need it because my ipw2200 doesn't work properly, but at the same time i'd like to keep using knetworkmanager
<mirco> RenzoreK: If you installed kubuntu there's no such service...
<amerigo> i need help again... i'm triyng to connect to my desktop from an other kubuntu pc on lan
<mirco> I've installed kde-l10n-de but my system is stucked at english, pls help!
<amerigo> i've lost konqueror
<amerigo> i got only nautilus....................
<amerigo> STOP
<amerigo> S.O.S.
<mirco> amerigo: Dolphin...
<amerigo> i've done krdc on the other PC
<amerigo> i need to know or open
<amerigo> a port IP
<amerigo> i can i know what are the open port on my pC?
<mirco> it's VNC and so it's 5900 ...
<geek__> amerigo: stop overusing the enter key. generally you don't have any ports closed unless you set up the firewall
<amerigo> but is this the right chat? sorry
<amerigo> but isn't a way to list all my open port?
<EagleScreen> mirco are u using Intrepid?
<EagleScreen> RenzoreK you can safely disable it, if you use kdm
<mirco> EagleScreen: yeap, is it a bug?
<EagleScreen> yes, it is the bug i said
<Freku> open ports : sudo nmap -sS -O 127.0.0.1
<EagleScreen> i think if you install debian package you will have KDE translated
<mirco> EagleScreen: you didn't tell me, oh sorry you told five min's ago after you told the pkg name I found using aptitude search kde|grep 4
<mirco> EagleScreen: prob is I choosed DE during the installation... and all I try is running it using DE... Any hints?
<EagleScreen> some users reported that installing kde-l10n packages from Debian works
<EagleScreen> you can do it to have Kubuntu translated
<EagleScreen> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=kde-l10n&searchon=names&suite=experimental&section=all
<EagleScreen> join #debian
<mirco> EagleScreen: I'm in #debian ...
<mirco> Thanx for the search string...
<mirco> I'm loading the file and will give an echo if it worked...
<romain_> salut
<romain_> quelqu'un peut m'aider ??
<mirco> EagleScreen: thanx a ton, it's solved! Hopefully the next kubuntu pkg version has solved the bug!!
<RenzoreK> EagleScreen: Thanks :)
<romain_> every one speak french ?
<EagleScreen> romain_ join #kubuntu-fr
<romain_> EagleScreen:  heu oui donc vous parlez francais :)
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<romain_> ok tahnks
<amerigo> ok NEWS ...
<amerigo> i've entered fro remote connection
<amerigo> i can use bot the pc...
<EagleScreen> je ne parle pas français
<RenzoreK> EagleScreen: Thanks :)
<rickest> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<amerigo> now  how can i thake   from this connecion file and copy in the second pc?
<sancho21> How to know, which apps eat my bandwith most?
<amerigo> solved connection
<amerigo> but not all
<amerigo> uff
<venik> When trying to run ADEPT, I get the error message: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<venik> What do I do?
<venik> I accidentally "upgraded" to Intrepid, a process taht stopped in the middle
<venik> now I canot even start X
<amerigo> now i have connection desktop between Kubuntu
<JuJuBee> What does this message in /var/messages mean : kernel: [ 3490.765600] lockd: couldn't create RPC handle for 192.168.6.200  Is it an nfs error?
<amerigo> and i will su send a file
<amerigo> how can I do?
<amerigo> it's 3 Gb
<venik> How can I fix adept so it will run again?  I am getting  an error message: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mighty-d> Hi
<ldp> anyone remember me?
<amerigo> hi
<mighty-d> i want to change the way kubuntu behaves on users, i want to have a common users group, but when i set a new user the home should have permisions to read and access only for the user, but as it is now it is creating the home with world readable and executable, please excuse my english... and thanks in advance for your help
<snyh> chown and chgrp can ?>mighty-d
<mighty-d> snyh, i want to change the file creation mask
<snyh> chmod
<snyh> ?
<mighty-d> snyh, because we add and delete users regularly
<mighty-d> where do i set the umask on login ?
<mighty-d> and when pam creates a new directory?
<snyh> use cmd --- umask
<mighty-d> snyh, but where do i set it for it to load it on boot ?
<Ash-Fox> How does one disable ALSA's OSS (/dev/dsp) compatability?
<amerigo> ! share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<amerigo> !share
<fuel> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<snyh> add umask to  /etc/rc.local
<mighty-d> snyh, i found it, you just change /etc/profile , thanks a lot
<DreadKnight> anybody knows where the latest vlc player stores it's settings?
<snyh> That's all right
<DreadKnight> where the heck to do i find Vlc's settings?
<jussi01> DreadKnight: ~/.config/vlc
<DreadKnight> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> DreadKnight: no probs, saw the post elsewhere and went ot find them :D
<DreadKnight> i appreciate
<genii> mighty-d: You might want to look into libpam-umask as swell, might help automate stuff there
<P3X-018> To install Compiz Fusion on kubuntu, do you have to remove the GNOME version that seems to be installed?
<liar> hi
<snyh> hi ,too  >_<
<NewtoUbuntu> how do I check to see if there is a sound driver installed for there is no speaker in the taskbar
<NewtoUbuntu> and so sound on my system
<DreadKnight> kwin ftw, screw compiz
<NewtoUbuntu> how do I check to see if there is a sound driver installed for there is no speaker in the taskbar
<liar> i have a problem, if i set a variable within a script(export http_proxy=bla) the variable has the right value during the script is running but afterwards the value is restored back to its previous value, how can i change this?
<orest> ?
<snyh> liar,add "export http_proxy=bla"  to you $HOME/.bashrc
<velizar> hi all
<liar> yeah but i have a proxy at school but none at home, so i want to enable it dynamically
<NewtoUbuntu> I do have alsa mixer up but I dont have sound??
<NewtoUbuntu> ok I have sound but how do I control it without having to go into alsamixer?
<NewtoUbuntu> Is anyone in here?
<clarinha> oi
<snyh> liar,sorry  i can't help you...
<NewtoUbuntu> ok
<bmunger> Why is it so difficult to get VNC server running?  The Xrfb tool doesnt start a server or install the vnc server.  Documentation I found has conflicting advice.  What should I do?
<snikker> why ifiunconnect the dvd-burner (/dev/sdc1), the boot go in text mode instead of gui (splash) mode?
<snikker> * if i unconnect
<cdlindemann> test
<snikker> no one?
<underwraps_2K> snikker: do you update your BIOS settings before starting?
<underwraps_2K> maybe Kubuntu is expecting /dev/sdc1 and when it isn't present drops into the text mode
<snikker> underwraps_2K: the BIOS settings are ok,  i think too that kubuntu is expecting /dev/sdc1, but i don't know how tell it that this drive is notpresent...
<bmunger> nevermind i fixed it, thanks anyways
<underwraps_2K> is /dev/sdc1 listed in GRUB? sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<snikker> underwraps_2K: typo: /dev/scd1 (dvd-rw)
<snikker> underwraps_2K: so it's not listed in grub
<underwraps_2K> pity, that was my only idea :(
<baris_> I have problem with my realtec alc662 sound card @ packard bell laptop
<amerigo> what you used to tranfert file between two computer?
<baris_> it's a dual boot machine
<baris_> from windows I can get sound
<baris_> I tried to configure the card settings with alsaconf
<baris_> it says everything is OK but no sound comes out
<coreymon77> amerigo: what are the computers running?
<baris_> can anyone help in this sound issue?
<coreymon77> baris_: if anyone is able to help, they will, just be patient
<articx> salve
<khan> when i try to sudo apt-get update
<khan> this msg appears
<khan> E: Malformed line 21 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<khan> can any one help
<amerigo> coreymon77: both 2 have kubuntu installed
<coreymon77> khan: something is wrong with line 21 in your sources.list file
<genii> khan: You have a bad line in your list of repositories
<coreymon77> amerigo: email doesnt work?
<khan> k
<amerigo> in one i have no Konqueror and no BROWER so i can't manipulate folder
<amerigo> is a 3 Gb folder
<coreymon77> oh, that changes stuff
<amerigo> to browse file i can do nautilus
<coreymon77> do they both have internet access?
<amerigo> the other is fully functionals
<amerigo> they are part of a lan
<coreymon77> then cant you just tcp it over to the other computer
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> which computer is the folder on?
<amerigo> i think that it is all
<amerigo> in this
<coreymon77> sorry, i dont really know, maybe someone else can help
<amerigo> perhaps i can do desktop connection
<amerigo> but i can share this folder
<amerigo> can't
<coreymon77> maybe external media could be used
<amerigo> you say to use a usb key?
<coreymon77> for such a big file, youre prob better off using something like a dvd or usb key
<amerigo> umm
<amerigo> right
<amerigo> the faster way
<coreymon77> the easier way too
<amerigo> but i had to do the same
<amerigo> i'm thinking to share with samba
<coreymon77> go ahead, my suggestion is external media though
<amerigo> but without konqueror it's hard too
<snikker> which package i must install for reinstall boot ram disk?
<genii> snikker: The kernel image of the missing initrd
<snikker> genii: ok, thanks
<genii> snikker: Will rebuild the initranfs stuff
<genii> *initramfs
<snikker> genii: ok, perfect :)
<Dragonath> hey, where can I find out whether kubuntu as it is right now is capable of supporting the m-audio audiophile 192 sound card or not?
<Dragonath> is there a list or something?
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<genii> Dragonath: Although it might be an old list
<Dragonath> heh, I just went there - to get to the entry about m-audio I need to copy and paste the page name :P
<Dragonath> probably old yes
<maxi_> hola
<Pici> !es | maxi_
<ubottu> maxi_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maxi_> ok
<sourcemaker> I am tryining to use a business software over vpn... but when I start the application.. it can't connect with the following kernel error message: martian source + ll header
<ale_> hi, I have installed kubuntu hardy live usb persistent on my USB key, following instructions at pendrivelinux.com and applying some patches.
<ale_> Now I cannot change kdmrc to disable autologin of user ubuntu
<ale_> I change all the instances of kdmrc with vi
<ale_> but on reboot the autologin is back to true...
<ale_> someone has installed the live usb?
<genii> sourcemaker: It means a non-routable IP address is being used. Probably you have one of the sides set to use some address ending in .255 or .0 or the gateway address of a router
<sourcemaker> genii: no... it's a xxx.xxx.255.231 adress
<sourcemaker> genii: without this software... no home office possible :-)
<feeble> hi. Has someone experienced this before? I used fglrx and it worked reasonably well till yesterday as all of a sudden the desktop was just plain white and xorg seem to have problems to load the module.
<genii> sourcemaker: Check /var/log/messages for more complete information on the error
<feeble> And all I did was connection to freenode via konversion. No update nothing.
<feeble> A sudden burst of hd access and then finished. White screen.
<sourcemaker> genii: yes... I have... there are no more messages: martian source xxx.xxx.2.24 from xxx.xxx.xxx.231, on dev eth0
<genii> sourcemaker: The likely cause is then that there is no known route from x.x.x.231 to x.x.2.24
<sourcemaker> well... that's possible... because the 2.24 is my home adress... and not my router adress...
<sourcemaker> genii: it that a router related problem?
<feeble> no one? Must be those little bugs that went up and down the wire then :-)
<genii> feeble: Frankly, sounds like a hardware failure
<genii> sourcemaker: That would be my first guess, yes
<feeble> genii: you mean 3D was killed and 2D just contimues to work?
<genii> feeble: You said it went all white and now it has problems loading the module. All white sounds like no 2D and no 3D
<genii> eg: no video period
<genii> feeble: Conceivably if not an issue with video hardware, the fglrx module may be on some area of hard drive which is corrupting
<feeble> genii: yes. I restarted and now it is resorting to the stock driver. Okay, no problem. I was just curious if this was a mass phenom. Thanks for your hints.
<DexterF> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> feeble: np
<DexterF> how do I grant another user root privileges?
<Pici> DexterF: Put them in the admin group
<genii> DexterF: Add them to the group adm
<genii> Pici: Heh
<DexterF> I checked the "administrate system" in user management, still running "sudo blah" as that user it says "not in sudoers file, incident will be reported"
<DexterF> Pici, genii: still no go. same as before.
<feeble> Okay, can someone tell me the commandline name of the nifty tool for 'restricted drivers'. thx.
<pim> Hey whenever I boot my system, kwin malfunctions
<pim> what could be the cause of this?
<philipp> hi
<philipp> i just installed kubuntu to a USB stick, but something might have gone wring, 'cause when booting from USB i end up in Initramfs with a BusyBox Shell.....
<ulusoy> hi
<DexterF> pim: disk full, /tmp full, disk screwed...
<DexterF> pim: do you get any errors? new video card? X properly set up?
<pim> I don't remember changing anything
<pim> only fiddling a bit with the repositories
<pim> I added backports, and later decided to remove them again
<DexterF> Pici: genii : fixed. added to adm, but not to admin
<philipp> is the busybox/initramfs issue known? are there fixes?
<ulusoy> how can i install emc2 on mint.
<ulusoy> http://www.linuxcnc.org/content/view/21/4/lang,en/
<pim> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<pim> DexterF how do I reconfigure X?
<DexterF> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> philipp: See step 8 of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<genii> philipp: The usb storage stuff needs to be in kernel is basic problem
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shadowhywind> here is the server (with some numbers x'd out)
<shadowhywind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55391/
<shadowhywind> and the client http://paste.ubuntu.com/55392/
<shadowhywind> doh!
<bbm4n> hello i have a problem with my k menu
<shadowhywind> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shadowhywind> whats the issue bbm4n
<bbm4n> kde4-systemsettings and all other links in favorites dont seem to work
<freaky[t]> how do i install java for kubuntu?
<freaky[t]> firefox
<bbm4n> a blue ? appears
<ale_> philipp: have you followed instructions in pendrivelinux.com?
<philipp> genii: thanks, works now
<shadowhywind> bbm4n: since it is a kde4 slight issue, i would try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<philipp> ale_: works
<bbm4n> ok thanx
<freaky[t]> hello can someone please help me getting java to work? :(
<pim> yeah
<pim> what system have you got installed?
<pim> kubi 32-bit?
<Nowak89> huii
<Nowak89> kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich neue channels bekomme? also wo ich da was entragen muss? versteh des konversation net
<genii> !de | Nowak89
<ubottu> Nowak89: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<slimfatboy> what is the best mud client for kde?
<The-Compiler> slimfatboy: What's mud?
<slimfatboy> The-Compiler: mud. mux? muck?
<The-Compiler> heh
<pim> multiuser dungeon
<pim> Try Achaea ;-)
<pim> Or one of the other Ironrealms muds, they're really good
<genii> kildclient
<slimfatboy> kild is a gnome client
<slimfatboy> i'm looking for a kde client
<genii> There used to be kmud2 but I think it hasn't been maintained for a while now
<jimmy> hi
<twylight> well
<twylight> I'm getting my own place, finally
<feeble> I don't know what's wrong here: http://pastebin.com/d540c1aff . It's an ATI radeon mobility 9700. Have I missed something?
<Parkotron> Has anyone here every used dtmfdial?
<feeble> Do I have to turn some secret and magic knobs?
<gromeo> yo
<gromeo> I'm trying to screencast with kubuntu
<gromeo> and would not mind some help guys
<favro> feeble: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<gromeo> krecordmydesktop does not know how to record only area of the screen
<gromeo> and it can't recognize my sound card at all
<feeble> favro: the complete one? Okay.
<feeble> mompl
<gromeo> anyone ever did kubuntu screencasts?
<gromeo> screen recording software?
<feeble> http://pastebin.com/d283209e0
<abhinav> hi
<feeble> gromeo: xvidcap if you have a really fast machine.
<abhinav> xan any one help me with xmodmap
<favro> feeble: in the module section add       Load  "dri"     and add a Section "DRI"  Mode 0666 EndSection at the bottom
<gromeo> I have
<gromeo> but it does not record my mic
<gromeo> for some reason
<gromeo> _/dev/dsp is in settings
<feeble> favro: okay, thanks. I'll try that.
<gromeo> but still... no sound
<abhinav> hi can any one please tell me how to reverse the effect of xmodmap command
<gromeo> when I click "make video" it opens "Konsole is unable to open PTY"
<abhinav> or how to know what function a perticular key performs
<genii> gromeo have you tried istanbul to record with?
<gromeo> no does not work for me
<gromeo> just hangs
<gromeo> I would really like to make xvidcap to work
<gromeo> it is really neat with it's area selecting feature
<gromeo> or at least command like recordmydesktop but it too cqan't record sound
<gromeo> cr*p...
<underwraps_2K> using 8.04, 2.6.24-19 and -21 won't boot, but 2.6.22-14 does  how do I fix it?
<Dr_willis_> clairfy to the channel what they do , do.. :)  would be step 1.
<Dr_willis_> 'wont boot'  is a little broad.
<feeble> favro: Now I get this http://pastebin.com/m75b3418e
<underwraps_2K> agreed, I'm trying to remember the error
<albuntu> underwraps_2K : pastebin the results so someone can help you
<gromeo> guys I need help with xvidcap
<gromeo> it dies on me with Konsole is unable to open a PTY
<favro> feeble: looks like the same errors - can you paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you used?
<feeble> yep.
<feeble> favro: http://pastebin.com/d2cfb73d7
<Heston> how does one change the login screen for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> You can change the KDM login screen with kdm themes.
<favro> feeble: my bad - one too many 6's in the dri section - mode 066
<feeble> favro: really? okay. I'll strip one.
<Heston> Dr_willis_, so I have to load a whole theme to change the kdm login screen?
<favro> feeble: don't - 0666 is right after all
<Dr_willis_> Heston,  you load a KDM theme
<Dr_willis_> kde-look.org
<Dr_willis_> theres also some in the repos not installed by default
<Dr_willis_> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<Dr_willis_> Theres some loginmanager/kdm manager applet in the control panel
<favro> feeble: this is worrying - (WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3)
<Heston> not that i can see
<Dr_willis_> note that this proberly dose not apply to KDE 4
<Heston> im using 3.5.9
<feeble> Yep. favro: It's really strange. Now it isn't even detecting the X version correctly.
<Heston> there's no applet regarding loginmanager
<Dr_willis_> kdmtheme - theme manager for KDM
<favro> feeble: is this a normal install?
<Dr_willis_> install it then
<Dr_willis_> !info kdmtheme
<ubottu> kdmtheme (source: kdmtheme): theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 184 kB
<feeble> favro: normal means what in that case?
<Dr_willis_> kde-kdm-themes - Themes for the K Display Manager
<Dr_willis_>  
<Dr_willis_> that package has more kdm themes  you can install also.
<Heston> thanks
<favro> feeble: using kubuntu packages not home built packages
<feeble> favro: yes. definaltely.
<underwraps_2K> Just tried to restart with 2.6.24-21 http://paste.debian.net/18805/
<feeble> favro: though I don't know the difference between these envy and normal fglrx stuff. I just installed the non-envy stuff.
<gromeo> does anyone know why xvidcap on kubuntu dies on me with ﻿Konsole is unable to open a PTY
<Dr_willis_> Try running it with or without sudo/kdesudo ?
<Dr_willis_> I would check the forums on that also gromeo
 * Dhraakellian wonders if a gf5900 should use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<favro> feeble: how are you restarting X - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<Dr_willis_> Dhraakellian,  that !nvidia url has a link to a list of what cards use what.
<Dhraakellian> regular -glx appears to be working, but jocky appears to want -new
<Dhraakellian> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<feeble> favro: ctrl-alt-backspace in general but I did a reboot aminute ago.
<favro> k
<gromeo> forums are  pretty silent on it
<gromeo> and I'm running it with / wo sudo , no luck
<Dhraakellian> Dr_willis_: not quite seeing the list right off
<favro> feeble: I would redo the driver install steps - I don't know why the xserver is giving grief
<reisi> now that i've upgraded to the latest beta, i no longer seem to be able to compile ktorrent 3.1.3 (latest)
<feeble> favro: thanks man. ubottu: good hint. I am now at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<vilhelm> hello has anyone tried ubuntu ultimate edition?
<zabbadapp> ..so is kde4 really ready for 8.10?
<reisi> cmake fails for something that sounds like kde4-specific cmake files missing, even though i've got the latest kde-devel installed
<reisi> zabbadapp: i think it is.. using the 8.10 beta now, and have been using kde4 since the very first possibility on kubuntu
<feeble> but how do I start up the restricted manager since I can't start it from the menu. Now working under fvwm.
<mixed1234> can anyone recommend the best way to setup file and printer sharing on your local home network only???
<reisi> zabbadapp: now that nvidia upgraded their drivers the performance is starting to look like it should even at my workstation :)
<feeble> mixed1234: cups? Maybe working right now in 127.0.0.1:631
<mixed1234> feeble, and how would I share my files???
<feeble> mixed1234: you mean intranet file sharing?
<zabbadapp> reisi: i tried 8.04 kde4 but found it lacking .. have tried a 8.10 beta in virtual box but found it slow .. I'm gonna try the latest 8.10 beta on a spare 2.2GHz machine this weekend I hope, and decide if I stay on 8.04 kde3.
<mixed1234> feeble, yes, i want to share my files only on my home network allowing only local IP, I want to filter out everything else
<reisi> zabbadapp: performance under virtualbox cannot be too good; did it hog all the cpu time you gave it?
<feeble> printing or file sharing? local file sharing is a samba domain for example.
<underwraps_2K> http://paste.debian.net/18807/
<underwraps_2K> restarted in recovery mode
<mixed1234> feeble, have you ever set up a server?  are you familiar with security?  I think i'll just start with nubuntu and then work my way from there, thanks anyway
 * feeble scratches his head. np.
<zabbadapp> reisi: don't remember, but other vbox guests have been acceptable imho. i guessed it was the unaccelerated graphics in vbox that slowed down everything (kde4 seems to use alot of blends and shades)
<gromeo> yes
<gromeo> just install vbox additions
<gromeo> you'll be fine then
<twylight> wtf is this shit
<Guest23124> Can someone help me with a display problem.. I seem to be stuck with 1024x768///  I have duel monitor with a laptop as computer... Any ideas as to how to use only external 1900x1200 monitor and how to adjust the res... I have a greyed out apply button on the display page. Thanks
<twylight> are you root?
<Dr_willis_> What video card are you using Guest23124 ?
<twylight> we can't help you unless you answer our questions...
<Guest23124> hhuummm   not sure.. Im doing the upgrade to 8.10 right now
<Guest23124> hoping it will take care of some of the issues Im having;;
<genii> Gah
<thorsten_> would guess you can fix that in the xorg.conf
<underwraps_2K> I've now managed to start Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-21 by doing sudo apt-get install live-initramfs in the konsole, but now my PATA HD's DMA is turned off
<underwraps_2K> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda doesn't work
<underwraps_2K> http://paste.debian.net/18810/
<Guest23124> when I minimize a window, it dissappears
<Guest23124> where is it,,, not in taskbar
<genii> underwraps_2K: Perhaps it's being seen as sda or so
<underwraps_2K> kernel 2.6.24-19 also turns DMA off
<Dhraakellian> okay, nvidia-glx-new didn't want to work
<Dhraakellian> back to nvidia-glx and, after some very minor jiggery-pokery, the proper resolution
<underwraps_2K> what does live-initramfs do?
<twylight> if you don't know what it is, don't touch it
<twylight> good way to avoid breaking things
<underwraps_2K> twylight: agreed it is a good way to break things, I can now use the newer Hardy kernels but I have very slow disk access
<twylight> upgrade your ram
<twylight> that always helps :P
<underwraps_2K> lol :)
<twylight> dammit I just lost the game
<underwraps_2K> what are you playing
<bobbo85> my printer keeps on printing things in duplex (and it's terrible at it) - how can i stop this?
<microchipv420> hey guys, anyone familiar with rar/unrar?
<Dr_willis_> unrar e whatever.rar
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> unrar e whatever.ro1
<Dr_willis_> oops...
<Dr_willis_> unrar e whatever.r01
<kubuser> Hello People.
<Dr_willis_> thats the top 2  questions about rar and linux i see. :)
<microchipv420> lol
<Dr_willis_> other then 'how do i install it'
<Dr_willis_> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<microchipv420> i'm just curious as to how to add it to the right-click context menu
<Dr_willis_> I never bother with the right click menus.. sorry
<microchipv420> :(
<Dr_willis_> It gets to a point where ya got 100+ items in those menus.. and it just makes things  harder.
<underwraps_2K> can you right click and select properties, then change the open with application
<Dr_willis_> I wonder if kde4 will have some sort of customiezable/scriptble  context menu feature.
<microchipv420> underwraps_2K: i believe so, but how do i locate the app to set it?
<underwraps_2K> enter unrar in the program name??
<microchipv420> doh
<Dr_willis_> that wont work
<Dr_willis_> unrar by default does not extract
<microchipv420> wha?
<underwraps_2K> lol
<microchipv420> i am confuzzled
<Dr_willis_> notice i used the 'e'  option to the unrar command earlier
<microchipv420> <------ NOOB
<Dr_willis_> unrar --help   to see all options, you will need to tell it e, or x, to make it actually extract files
<microchipv420> hmmm, when i used it in ubuntu it was in the context menu by default, hwo does one enable that in kubuntu remix?
<Dr_willis_> unrar has no gui interface.. you  most likely do NOT want to make  .rar files just run 'unrar e whatever.rar' when you double click on an rar.  that will get them to extract everytime ya double click on them..
<Dr_willis_> I dont use kde4.. so no idea on kde4.
<microchipv420> ohhhhh
<microchipv420> ty Dr_willis_
<microchipv420> you da man
<microchipv420> ;)
<microchipv420> bbl
<underwraps_2K> agreed
<twylight> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_willis_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<twylight> what happened to ubotu suggesting that you get mental help when asking about windows?
<Dr_willis_> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<twylight> haha
<twylight> wait, WHAT?
<NCommander> WTF?
<NCommander> That's uh ...
<NCommander> different
<twylight> EXACTLY
#kubuntu 2008-10-09
<kubuser> Hello People.
<kubuser> f
<kubuser> ok, I have loaded the driver into ndiswrapper and it is not showing up. I need some assistance in getting wifi to work. Used to use this save driver using ndiswrapper in gentoo and it wifi card used to work fine.
<kubuser> actually, I have installed the driver and ndiswrapper fine. iwlist wlan0 scan works.
<kubuser> how do I get knetworkmanager to see it?
<bobbo85> My friends can't hear me on skype, can anyone help???
<bobbo85> I can actually hear myself through my own speakers if I unmute "Front Mic" in "Mixer" , but she can't hear me on her end
<mike-solidus> hey, how do i get my ntfs drive to mount by default in kubuntu?
<willie1781> im having some trouble with my sata and ide drives switching names each time i reboot
<mike-solidus> also, the window decorator does not seem to load in 8.10 beta so i'm left with useless boxes for programs that i can't minipulate or focus on
<tacosarecool> Mike
<tacosarecool> go to ubuntu+1
<underwraps_2K> mike-solidus: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mike-solidus> kk
<freaky[t]> can someone please help me? everytime i click on a URL in konversation it opens quanta but i want it to open firefox can anyone help me?
<underwraps_2K> what's quanta?
<freaky[t]> a webdev IDE
<underwraps_2K> :)
<underwraps_2K> freaky[t]: in Konqueror, settings / Configure Konqueror, file associations / text
<underwraps_2K> add or change the applications
<underwraps_2K> there is probably an easier way to change it, but I don't know it
<freaky[t]> ive uninstalled quanta now it works ...
<NewtoUbuntu> I dont have any close min or max buttons
<favro> NewtoUbuntu: try alt+F2 kwin --replace
<c3po> Hi !! I am experiencing a strange KDE behaviour : instead of displaying the usual desktop ( with trash, applications icons ...) , KDE displays my home directory *on* the desktop. any idea what could cause that ?
<NewtoUbuntu> alt f2 does nothing
<NewtoUbuntu> also, I am using a laptop with another monitor plugged in.. With windoze, the laptop monitor goes out.. How can I fix that on this one?
<favro> NewtoUbuntu: ok open konsole and try it
<favro> kwin --replace
<NewtoUbuntu> h/o
<NewtoUbuntu> its on the new windows that pop up.. thx  any help with the duel monitor?
<administrator_> hey all
 * twylight fires his lazer
<administrator_> once upon a time i think i remember someone telling me that custom kernels were 'not supported'.  is that accurate?  if so, what does that mean?
<genii> administrator_: When you compile your own custom kernel or apply some patch which makes it differ from the provided kernels, trying to track down a problem can be mind-bogglingly difficult.
<genii> Hence not supported
<administrator_> genii: with that in mind i think im gonna load my oldconfig in menuconfig, and just build as a module the one driver i need
<administrator_> found some docs to get me started
<administrator_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<genii> Yup, very helpful there
<administrator_> genii: any truth to the rumor that there is a 8165 wlan module in the next kernel
<genii> administrator_: No idea. Someone in #ubuntu-devel or so may know however
<genii> Also possibly #ubuntu+1
<Pici> #ubuntu-kernel
<administrator_> to the bat mobile
<genii> Pici: Nice. There are so many dev channels etc now
<draik> If SSH is giving me segfault, would a reinstall fix it?
<administrator_> eeek
<administrator_> check your ram
<administrator_> (guess)
<Schuenemann> hey, can I use kcron to run a task every 5 minutes?
<genii> Or even every minute if you like
<Schuenemann> how? I don't see such an option in that front end
<genii> Schuenemann: My error. It does not allow for lesser increments than 5 minutes. Do you need more often than that?
<genii> (can manually do it with crontab)
<Schuenemann> actually, I haven't defined my time frame yet. But for 5 minutes I would have to select daily and push all buttons, right?
<Schuenemann> crontab is a bit more complicated
<genii> Schuenemann: Yes, select all in every category for every 5 minutes ad infinitum
<Schuenemann> genii, how can I know if the task was ran?
 * twylight has the sads ;_;
<genii> Schuenemann: Check /var/log/sysd
<genii> Schuenemann: /var/log/syslog     rather
<Schuenemann> thanks
<genii> np
<chairman> chairman here
<twylight> k
<chairman> how do i get the compiz fusion look. u know like all the web pages looking like a box and the rubber band look
<Dr_willis_> !compiz | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis_> Theres also a slightly out of date compiz ubuntu wiki  page.
<Dr_willis_> but it has good info
<chairman> i just installed Kubuntu 8.04 ....and i did install the xtra effect part on it
<Dr_willis_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<chairman> is this for KDE4 AS WELL?
<twylight> caps = cruise control for fail
<twylight> stfu
<Dr_willis_> You do not want to mix kde4 and compiz... the 2 are a bit...   'one OR the other'
<chairman> ok
<Dr_willis_> kde4 is supposed to be having its own compiz-ish type features.. but its still a work in progress
<Schuenemann> genii, I have a ruby script that opens a HTTP connections and then sends an e-mail. It works perfectly when I call it, but using cron it isn't sending me anything
<Schuenemann> what could be a reason for that?
<genii> Schuenemann: Specify long paths
<Schuenemann> genii, sorry, what do you mean?
<Schuenemann> Oct  8 22:00:01 otto-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[6888]: (otto) CMD (ruby /home/otto/submarino.rb)
<Schuenemann> it seems it was executed correctly
<genii> Schuenemann: It runs fine under that name from cli ? (without sudo or such)
<Schuenemann> yes, I copy/pasted that
<Schuenemann> is it possible to see the output of the task?
<genii> Schuenemann: Maybe put /usr/bin/ruby
<Schuenemann> let's see
<Schuenemann> Oct  8 22:10:01 otto-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[6967]: (otto) CMD (/usr/bin/ruby1.8 /home/otto/submarino.rb)
<Schuenemann> nothing =/
<timandlife> anybody have any questions
<Schuenemann> yes, why my script works when I call it but not when cron calls it?
<Dr_willis_>  /usr/bin/ruby1.8 /home/otto/submarino.rb                 are you sure that ruby1.8 is correct?
<Schuenemann> yes, I copied and pasted that
<Schuenemann> I tried with 'ruby' only before
<Schuenemann> isn't there a way to see the output of the task?
<Dr_willis_> You choud set the script exectable. and make the first line call #!/usr/bin/ruby
<Dr_willis_> then ya dont need to do that long a command.
<Schuenemann> then it will be like shell script?
<Dr_willis_> it is a sshell script now. :) technically...
<Dr_willis_> but this will save one step.
<Schuenemann> ok, worth trying...
<Dr_willis_> i wonder if the path or somthing is the issue
<Schuenemann> I doubt it... as I said, copy/paste works
<Schuenemann> there isn't any limitation in cron about HTTP requests or e-mail, right?
<Dr_willis_> cron commands like that do also get ran as root i belive . your cut/paste is running it as a user..
<Schuenemann> as root without password?
<Dr_willis_> cron jobs get ran as root..   unless ya so some other tweaking onit.. i belive
<Dr_willis_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Dr_willis_> Now i think theres a way users can have theior own crontab entrys also.. but i forget how
<Dr_willis_> in YOUR case i think that space in the 'command' is causing the issues
<Schuenemann> ok, but about making the script executable... I add that line and call it as 'sh script.ryb' ?
<Schuenemann> .rb*
<draik> If SSH is giving me segfault, would a reinstall fix it?
<Dr_willis_>  command '/usr/bin/ruby1.8 /home/otto/submarino.rb' MIGHT also work
<Dr_willis_> draik,  doubtfull.. but you can try
<draik> Any way to fix a segfault?
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis_, isn't that the command I'm trying?
<Dr_willis_> Schuenemann,  using the #!/whatever stuff and setting the script executable.. you do NOT need to do 'sh anything' it 'is' a command.
<Dr_willis_> Schuenemann,  in your crontab you may need to quote the WHOLE command + arguments
<Dr_willis_> Or use the #!/bin/whatever   thing.. and make it executable
<Schuenemann> you mean to make that the first script line, right?
<Dr_willis_> scripting 101...
<Dr_willis_> first line of a script 'she-bang' notation..
<Dr_willis_> #!/path/to/command
<Dr_willis_>  Thats common for most every scripting language..
<Dr_willis_> then you make the script 'executable' and you call it as you do any other normal command.
<Dr_willis_> chmod +x scriptname
<Dr_willis_>  ./scriptname
<Schuenemann> hmm
<timandlife> u
<Schuenemann> let me try the quotes before (2 minutes to test)
<Dr_willis_> http://www.math.umd.edu/~dcarrera/ruby/0.3/chp_01/programs.html
<Daisuke_Ido> i like she-bang better...  i always just said hash-bang
<Dr_willis_> details the whole #! thing
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> The whole shebang!
<Schuenemann> got it
<Schuenemann> (except for the shebang part)
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't like sharp bang, sounds rather painful
<Schuenemann> btw, cron isn't calling it as root
<Daisuke_Ido> she-bang is just fun to say because i can sound like william hung </severely_outdated_reference>
<Schuenemann> Oct  8 22:15:01 otto-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[6990]: (otto) CMD (/usr/bin/ruby1.8 /home/otto/submarino.rb)
<Schuenemann> well, the quotes didn't make any different
<draik> How do I reinstall an app?
<timandlife> what app
<draik> ssh
<twylight> how did you break ssh?
<twylight> ugh
<twylight> go into the console
<twylight> sudo apt-get install ssh
<draik> I didn't do anything. It just wouldn't respond. Segfault
<draik> It's installed and current
<twylight> ok
<twylight> then sudo apt-get remove ssh]
<twylight> *ssh
<twylight> and then install it
<draik> Ok
<draik> ssh: connect to host 192.x.y.z port 22: Connection refused
<twylight> try ssh'ing to savanna.pridelands.org 22
<twylight> if it connects, tell me
<draik> Yes, but asks for a password
<twylight> yeah I thought so
<twylight> ok then SSH is working and it's the server that's fuxxored
<draik> I'm trying to SSH into my laptop from my desktop and vice-versa
<Schuenemann> ...
<draik> twylight: What do you want to know?    [CTCP] Received unknown CTCP-time request from twylight
<Dr_willis_> try ssh localhost  :)
<Dr_willis_> its 10:00 here
<Dr_willis_> tume for work
<twylight> your client doesn't support the ctcp time request
<stdin> twylight: please do NOT ctcp the channel
<albuntu> anyone can tell me how to add this as a startup script : # nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to create a startup script with this line inside ?
<albuntu> # nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<Schuenemann> screw you, cron/kcron
<tim> any question anybody
<mr---t-> how do I get a colored grub screen?
<PRGUY85> hey just received latest intrepid updates and now network manager doesn't work (fixed it in regular ubuntu but same solution doesn't work with kubuntu).  Any ideas?
<coreymon77> isnt intrepid still beta?
<PRGUY85> yes
<coreymon77> then you need to go to #ubuntu+1 for help
<chairman> it worked but when i want to move window pages it doesn't give the rubber band effect
<pavi> gethotnewstuff is unable to detect my internet connection :(
<genii> pavi: You using KNewStuff (kde 3.5.x) or KNewStuff2 (kde 4.x) or another entirely different version (possibly gnome)
<kubuser> Hello People.
<kubuser> Any samba users here? I have configured via dolphin and cfg file the user shared with guest ok = yes. however windows is still asking me for a password when accessing a share....
<fabricio> boa noite
<fabricio> tem alguem ai
<fabricio> ow karai
<joshual> can anyone tell me how to compress files into a .jar file from command line pls?
<twylight> !compress
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compress
<twylight> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<twylight> there you go
<joshual> ok :)
<custodio> l
<MikHel> Hi!
<MikHel> I am trying to figure out where my sound volume up and sound volume down key actions are defined...
<MikHel> Anybody knows?
<kabotage> how do you know if your on alpha or beta? (Ibex)
<MikHel> Where are the media key actions specified?
<supert0nes> kabotage: you are on the beta when your packages update to the latest packages
<MikHel> I have determined they are not defined in any hot keys under the keyboad shortcuts options. No definition for volume in there and yet the keys have an effect... just that they have the wrong one....
<kabotage> supert0nes: thanks!
<supert0nes> np
<supert0nes> nice thing about linux distributions is that once you are on the current release and run your updater you are always up to date :)
<supert0nes> some distributions even have a rolling release system with no big upgrades necessary.  different strokes for different folks heh
<glade88> hola! how to create new users in KDE4.1.2 == kubuntu Interpid beta
<glade88> the users I create can't log into the system
<jussi01> glade88: just do: sudo adduser <name-of-user>
<jc_> sudo adduser tshado62
<glade88> jussi01: why cant kuser do it?
<glade88> yes.. this works
<jussi01> glade88: no idea, I never use it, its simpler to do that ;)
<glade88> jussi01: heh.. right, but if it's a bug, i'd post a report.. thanks
<AMD-Linux-Power> anyone awake here to answer a graphics question?
<amerigo> Shot
<AMD-Linux-Power> I just got a new amd64 puter & have to use the onboard graphics, it's ATI, does kubuntu have trouble with ATI cards, when I used nvidia it always worked fine, = )
<amerigo> proble probabily is the amd64 compatibility ...
<amerigo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AMD-Linux-Power> it usually fowls up when I reboot to enable the 3D accellerator option, I'll check that out thanks = )
<amerigo> its a geoforce??'
<AMD-Linux-Power> no ATI, think their called ATi Radeon aren't they?
<amerigo> somewhere i've read about no compatibility of driver video with AMD 64 ...
<AMD-Linux-Power> hmm, so would the newest cards PCI-expresss not work with linux at all?, thats what this ones suppose to use
<amerigo> new pci-2 is a commercial choose
<amerigo> now is not still implemented
<amerigo> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amerigo> follow your card
<AMD-Linux-Power> k thanks i bookmarked it, tho I hate ta think ill have to exchange this computer, if kubuntu won't work with pci-express, hmmm ill do some searching too
<DexterF> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kelly2008> hello!
<kelly2008> anyone can help to config the printer KONICA with Kubuntu 8.10, please?
<DexterF> I'd like a conventional root/user seperation like on any other linux dist for ubuntu - how can that be achieved?
<kelly2008> no one?
<DexterF> kelly2008: patience. google. openprinting.org.
<amerigo> someone can help me with repositories
<amerigo> ??
<DexterF> kelly2008: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<DexterF> amerigo: be more specific about your problem
<amerigo> i can't install konqueror from repositories
<amerigo> request install result: BREAK
<DexterF> amerigo: konqueror is part of KDE and should be installed with it. what version of kubuntu?
<amerigo> dexterf it stop running
<amerigo> and now it result not installed
<amerigo> when i ask to install from adept
<amerigo> it say that the result of request of installation in "BREAAK". It stop me
<DexterF> amerigo: what version of kubuntu?
<amerigo> instead of dapper 6.06
 * kelly2008 is away: Gone away for now
<amerigo> dapper 6.06
<DexterF> amerigo: did you add other repositories lately?
<amerigo> yes
<amerigo> from ppa extera
<DexterF> amerigo: which ones, how, and to what purpose?
<DexterF> I don't know "ppa extera"
<amerigo> i'm sending
<amerigo> !paaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paaste
<amerigo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DexterF> kelly2008: !away
<DexterF> (am I using the bot right...?)
 * kelly2008 is back.
<kelly2008> tnx DexterF
<amerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55549/
<kelly2008> but couldn't find the solution there
<amerigo> sorry for wait
<kelly2008> the thing is that i can see the printer and all the parameters are ok, but when i send something...nothing happens! :(
<amerigo> DexterF: now this repositories is disabled
<amerigo> but i can download what i need
<amerigo> but i can't
<DexterF> amerigo: and there's your problem: ppa is for: gutsy, hard, itrepid (7.10, 8.04, 8.10). your dapper is way too old. if your machine is powerful enough I suggest upgrading to 8.04 anyway.
<DexterF> what's in ppa anyway?
<DexterF> kelly2008: usb or LAN printer?
<kelly2008> i'm sorry, i'm barnd new in Linux environemnt
<afi> Hi
<amerigo> probably is the solution .... anyway i don't remember...
<kelly2008> what's the cmd to see if the printer is seen by my system, pls?
<DexterF> kelly2008: what does LP say about the printer? supported? well? poor? not at all?
<kelly2008> LAN printer
<amerigo> DexterF: but i don't won't to loose my data
<amerigo> How to upgrade on line?
<DexterF> kelly2008: ah. been to the CUPS page already or did you conf it via KDE?
<DexterF> amerigo: you shouldn't. to be sure make some backups.
<kelly2008> well i conf it trought KDE
<amerigo> without konqueror so i don't have samba configuration AND i can't share in my laN this file...
<amerigo> DexterF: this is the problem
<kelly2008> i had this open office doc to print, so i did locate the printer name and put it "as default"
<kelly2008> that's all i did
<DexterF> amerigo: you dont need konq to conf samba. write a smb.conf manually. google for the syntax
<amerigo> before i see the line LAN from here
<DexterF> kelly2008: wellll.... fire up your fav browser and point it to: localhost:631
<amerigo> yes bat how can manipulate my folder without konqueror
<DexterF> give your username/pass there. see where it takes you.
<DexterF> amerigo: ah, ok. well, after removing that ppa repos, did you run sudo aptitude update?
<kelly2008> and when i try to print a doc, anything seems good, no advise at all but nothing happens after
<amerigo> yes may be
<amerigo> i've done several procedures
<kelly2008> i dont knox what 'fire up' means , sorry (i use firefox as browser)
<DexterF> amerigo: maybe a few too much? seriuously, backup your home dir and go for an upgrade
<DexterF> kelly2008: "fire up" like "start" :) firefox is fine
<amerigo> it's 17Gb
<DexterF> amerigo: so?
<amerigo> where i can backup?
<DexterF> to another hard disk...?
<amerigo> yes in this moment
<amerigo> i have spece enought
<amerigo> but in a windows folder in an other machine
<amerigo> that i can't see
<amerigo> i don't know how to see
<amerigo> from here
<amerigo> i have also a dosktop connection that seems that work
<amerigo> i can see desktop from other pc
<amerigo> but one desktop and the other are separate
<amerigo> I can' t share
<amerigo> .
<amerigo> this last is a kubuntu
<amerigo> complicated isn't ??
<kelly2008> DexterF: tnx a lot
<kelly2008> the link asks me a loggin and psswrd, should i create it??
<kelly2008> DexterF: it works!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!i wish a nice day :)
<kelly2008> wish you
<SlimeyPete> how on earth do I remove Gnome in Hardy? Removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to work any more
<favro> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<SlimeyPete> thanks
<SlimeyPete> hmm... running the command on that page also seems to remove kubuntu for some reason
<SlimeyPete> and network-manager \o/
<SlimeyPete> good thing I know how to do networking from the command-line else I'd be screwed right now ;)
<amerigo> Last question: it possible to install konqueror from CD?
<randry> Hi all
<randry> I need help
<randry> hi
<randry> my headphone is not working
<randry> Could someone help me?
<randry> #ubu tu
<randry> #ubuntu
<randry> where are u guys?
<SlimeyPete> hrm... that command pretty-much hosed KDE as well
<SlimeyPete> I wonder if it does that for everyone, or just me O.o
<randry> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<randry> SlimeyPete could u help me
<SlimeyPete> sorry randry, I don't know anything about sound
<SlimeyPete> most of the time my Linux boxes have non-functioning sound because I can't be bothered to fix it
<randry> who knows?
<randry> what is generic 14f ..
<randry> Can anyone help?
<sancho21> Where should I put mount points? /mnt ? or... /media ?
<randry> #classroom
<randry> sancho21 do u know how to gwt sound from headphone?
<sancho21> gwt?
<sancho21> randry: what is gwt?
<randry> get
<randry> *get
<randry> sorry
<sancho21> Just plug the headphone to sound output like speaker
<sancho21> ?
<randry> my headphone is not working
<randry> i did
<sancho21> What about speaker?
<randry> but doesn't work
<sancho21> speaker doesn't work too?
<randry> speakers works fine
<sancho21> There should be no problem. Except, your headphones are too advance so that it require windows to install drivers
<randry> and when I tape  alsamixer I can't find the headphone and microphone bar
<sancho21> Do u use intel sound card?
<randry> yes
<randry> Intel
<randry> may be
<randry> But what is Generic 14f...?
<favro> lspci | grep audio   to tell
<randry> no result
 * SlimeyPete wonders what the protocol is on the wiki. If he finds that a command screws his system, who does he discuss it with before editing the page?
<randry> and even my wireless is not working
<favro> !intelhda | randry try this
<ubottu> randry try this: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<randry> sancho21 what should I do?
<randry> ok thanks
<sancho21> What version of kubuntu you are using now?
<randry> I will try this
<sancho21> Ok, good luck
<randry> ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake
<sancho21> I've resolved the case for Ubuntu 7.10 by recompiling alsa and do many tricks
<sancho21> But I think the problem should be resolved in Ubuntu 8.04
<randry> when typing alsamixer , I got only Master and PCM volume control
<etfb> I'm getting that warning about encrypted DVDs in Kaffeine.  I've fiddled with the xine settings, but any other dvd.device than /dev/dvd1 causes Kaffeine to SIGSEGV when I try to access the drive.  I've installed libdvdcss2 via Medibuntu.  What's next?
<amerigo> I've got this message: "media:///sda" is not a valid location. WHAT should I do?
<etfb> amerigo: Believe it!  It isn't, as far as I can make out.  Where did you get that message?
<amerigo> I've put my usb key in lubuntu system
<amerigo> I can see it on desktop
<amerigo> but i can't open
<amerigo> with that message
<amerigo> .
<amerigo> MAY BE KONQUEROR FAILURE?
<etfb> amerigo: Sounds like something odd in your mount table.  cat /etc/fstab and see if anything looks odd.  If you're not sure, stick it in a pastebin and people here will take a look.
<amerigo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<favro> sda is a disk you want a partition so sda1 then amerigo
<amerigo> this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/55560/
<amerigo> etfb: now published
<amerigo> favro: more clear please
<etfb> amerigo: Now execute the command mount and post the output of that.
<etfb> amerigo: With the usb key in the drive.
<etfb> amerigo: With the usb key in the slot, I mean.
<blister> buenas
<blister> alguien tiene idea como pued asociar una aplicación a un archivo??
<blister> tengo un log de mi ftp que quiero abrir con algún editor de texto pero no se como
<etfb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mcasanova> no saves
<amerigo> etfb: in a console?
<etfb> amerigo: Yes.
<mcasanova> prova la shell
<amerigo> on the desktop it give me error
<mcasanova> Which error?
<blister> si con la sell se como se hace
<amerigo> only mount?
<blister> pero necesito aprender a asociar un programa a un tipo de archivo determinado
<etfb> amerigo: Yes.  Without any arguments it lists what is mounted.
<ltormen> cia-o
<mcasanova> Try to open with shell
<amerigo> etfb: this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/55565/
<ltormen> mcasanova is gay
<mcasanova> ciao luca
<ltormen> ciao bellezza
<ltormen> ma c'è  qualche italiano qua?
<mcasanova> no tutti spagnoli e che ne so
<etfb> !it
<ltormen> anche cinesi?
<ltormen> gh
<faileas> !it
<blister> ok I get it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blister> by
<amerigo> etfb: remember that i have konqueror not installed and not installable
<etfb> amerigo: Why is that?
<amerigo> it's defoult browser
<amerigo> i can see usb content
<amerigo> using nautilus
<manish> i am not able to open synaptic package manager. THis is the error "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." Please help
<amerigo> etfb: NOo iddeas?????
<amerigo> etfb: i'm going to format all
<manish> can somebody help me with that
<manish> guys please help me with this
<amerigo> see you it was a really pleasure. That you for all at anybody
<favro> manish: tried running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal
<favro> with sudo
<mcasanova> sudo=super admin
<amerigo> see you after reinstally
<mcasanova> try the operation with sudo
<manish> just a min
<cef> How do I turn off the kio stuff for ptp cameras? I want to use a diff app, and KDE keeps mounting my camera
<manish> for apt-setup the reply is "bash: apt-setup: command not found.
<favro> manish: try sudo apt-get update
<manish> and for the apt-get update it gives me the same error that synaptic gives me
<manish> E: Malformed line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<mcasanova> ma mica mi parlo da solo
<mcasanova> nn sn mica pazzo
<favro> manish: can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list/
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<manish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55568/
<manish> u can see it here
<manish> can you find something
<manish> favro can you see something in the output
<manish> thanks favro i got it right
<manish> thanks for your support
<favro> manish: put a comment (#) in front of the last line then sudo apt-get upadate again
<manish> i deleted the line
<favro> k
<manish> and now everything is working
<manish> can you help me with one more thing that is keeping me awake for 15 nights now
<favro> in #kubuntu-kde4 they might know the right line to add
<favro> maybe I dunno yet :)
<cef> any ideas on how to disable the kio interface for cameras? I've got another program I want to use to talk to the camera instead of kio/kde/digikam
<manish> actually i want to connect internet using reliance data card
<manish> i have been trying this for 15 days now but to no success
<manish> can you help me with that
<favro> manish: I wouldn't know about those...
<manish> k no probs
<manish> i think i need to surf the net more rigrously and religiously
<manish> thanks any ways
<favro> having some info helps - does the card show up in lspci or sudo lshw or similar?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<manish__> any idea how to connect internet using reliance data  card
<ActionParsnip> manish__: what does lspci say it is?
<manish__> actionparsnip still i have not figured out how to view webcam in my laptop
<manish__> ya just a moment
<etfb> I can't play a DVD via Kaffeine because it says it's encrypted, but installing the CSS thingy doesn't work.  What do I do next?
<ActionParsnip> etfb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> where do these encrypted dvds come from
<manish__> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp.
<manish__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<manish__> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<manish__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<manish__> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19d2:fffd
<manish__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<manish__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ActionParsnip> manish__: please use pastebin in future
<manish__> ok sorry actionparsnip
<manish__> my kernel detects the modem its in device 6
<ActionParsnip> manish__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-654307.html
<manish__> can you see that
<manish__> but after this i dont know what to do
<ActionParsnip> manish__: http://freedomyug.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/reliance-data-card-howto/
<ActionParsnip> manish__: its there for you, read the text
<manish__> i tried it but not successful
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Nope, doesn't work.  I already installed libdvdcss2, and I get the same message.
<manish__> i think i get caught in teh fifth step
<ActionParsnip> etfb: ive never come across an encrypted dvd but ive seen folks asking loads
<ActionParsnip> manish__: of which guide?
<etfb> ActionParsnip: They're all encrypted, really; CSS is pretty common for commercial DVDs.  The trouble is that libdvdcss used to fix it, but with this one it's not working.
<ActionParsnip> etfb: then all i can suggest is www.ask.com www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> atfb: or ask in here later, or in #ubuntu
<etfb> ActionParsnip: I have prayed to Google, but She has not seen fit to answer my prayer with truth...
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Might try #ubuntu, but it seems to be a bug in Kaffeine, so I don't know how far I'll get...
<ActionParsnip> etfb: you could contact kaffeine devs
<manish__> can you explain what does it mean
<manish__> as i am unable to save the file i create
<manish> actually i have tried all the links google offers (first 4 pages)
<ActionParsnip> manish: which guide are you following. I gave you 2
<manish> of the link you just gave me
<ActionParsnip> manish: again, I gave you 2
<manish> i got only one
<ActionParsnip> ActionParsnip: manish__: http://freedomyug.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/reliance-data-card-howto/
<ActionParsnip> ActionParsnip: manish__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-654307.html
<ActionParsnip> I gave you 2
<ActionParsnip> one for your card thing and one for webcam
<ActionParsnip> which one
<manish> the second is on webcam and it does not give solution too
<manish> and my computer recognises the webcam when i do lsusb
<ActionParsnip> manish: sudo apt-get install ekiga
<underwraps_2K> is there any way to make grub more verbose? I want to see why it takes so long to from BIOS to the grub menu, currently it takes several minutes
<manish> but first i need to concentrate on the net connection thing so that i have access to net at homw also
<ActionParsnip> manish: is implied by "with ekiga"
<Dr_willis_> underwraps_2K,  i noticed on one of my machines it takes quite a bit of time also.. not several mins.. but about a min...
<Dr_willis_> underwraps_2K,  it only started doing it after i installed some extra hard drives.. not sure if grub is doing some  sort of delay waiting for them all to spin up or whats going on
<ActionParsnip> manish: you need to run the few commands it says in the blue boxes then you will get the args for the modprobe
<ttrrff> good
<manish> ekiga i have installed
<manish> you told me to install it yesterday
<manish> but even it does not work
<ActionParsnip> clear
<underwraps_2K> dr_Willis: but why does grub seem to pause, when booting from CD there is no delay - I assume because there is no grub
<underwraps_2K> the Redmond OS don't have any delays :(
<Dr_willis_> underwraps_2K,  in my case.. it seems to do with the other drives.. If i knew more id say so. I would check the grub homepage, and perhaps ubuntu forums. There may be somthing we are missing.
<Dr_willis_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412655
<Dr_willis_> first google hit for 'grub menu slow to appear' :)
<underwraps_2K> google is far to easy ;)
<Dr_willis_> This guy has his slow if he reboots.. but from a cold boot.. its fast...
<Dr_willis_> now thats.. very weird.
<Dr_willis_> grub menu slow - in google has some interesting hits also...
<Dr_willis_> but a lot of the stuff dosent make sence..  :) I dont see how  some of the 'logic' is logical.. in some of the discussions im finding on the topic
<Dr_willis_> underwraps_2K,  one guy fixed it by just reinstalling grub to the mbr.. not sure why that would change anything.. unless grub is scannng all the disks for its  stage1/stage2 files.. and a reinstall makes it look in the right place first
<KingOfDos> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KingOfDos> i think that i've found a bug in Kubuntu 8.10
<KingOfDos> see this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55608/
<KingOfDos> dig and nslookup are not working correctly with IPv6
<snikker> i've removed the dvd-rw (/dev/scd1) and now, at boot after the step "waiting for resume device", the boot splash (gui) go in text mode... how can i solve this?
<KingOfDos> at kubuntu 8.04 it's working correctly, so i think that there is a little problem
<KingOfDos> my bind9 setup is working correctly (tested with kubuntu 8.04). and ipv6 is also working correctly at kubuntu 8.10. but the DIG and NSLOOKUP tool are not working.
<JackWinter> what kinda backup programs do you reccomend for kubuntu ?  i'd like to backup from whole partitions ala /sda5 to backing up a filetree with exclusions like /home minus /home/jack/Data.  doesn't have to write to dvd or anything, but big plus if it compresses.  have used dd before but looking for something a little slicker :)
<Zombie_> Got a question about encrypted dvd playing/ripping
<snikker> no one?
<randry> guys there is a pitch noise from my headphone , any suggestion?
<Zombie_> Anyone...
<Zombie_> The question would be: How to do it?
<MrKennie> JackWinter: have you tried Keep? it's installed by default.
<MrKennie> Zombie_: you can play encrypted DVD's if you have libdvdcss2 installed
<Zombie_> nope
<Zombie_> libdvdcss2 is installed and still I get the error message from Kaffeine
<MrKennie> Zombie_: ripping them is beyond the scope of this channel.
<Zombie_> actually, the newer version from medibuntu doesn't work and neither does the older version installed from that script
<Zombie_> np on ripping them
<Zombie_> thought since I couldn't play them, maybe I could iso them and play the iso's
<Zombie_> no such luck... :(
<MrKennie> Zombie_: I assume the error is something along the lines of "DVD encrypted..."
<Zombie_> From Kaffeine, yes.  "DVD encrypted, run sudo ....install_dvdcss..."
<o-dog> hello all
<o-dog> is here any bot to have some quick tips or?
<Zombie_> from k9copy I get "libdvdread: error cracking css for ..."
<MrKennie> o-dog: ubottu
<o-dog> how does it work?
<MrKennie> Zombie_: which DVD is it?
<Zombie_> which I foundout is fixed by libdvdcss
<MrKennie> o-dog: msg it though rather than do it here
<Zombie_> Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End
<Zombie_> I just wanna watch the dvd I rented...
<MrKennie> Zombie_: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Zombie_> 8.04.1
<MrKennie> and you are using the medibuntu a
<MrKennie> er
<MrKennie> and you have the medibuntu package currently installed?
<Zombie_> I shouldn't be?
<Zombie_> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Zombie_> so, I think so
<MrKennie> can you pastebin apt-cache polcy libdvdcss2
<MrKennie> sorry apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<Zombie_> what's pastebin?
<MrKennie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Zombie_> Well, it says: Installed: (none)
<Zombie_> so...I don't have libdvdcss installed?
<MrKennie> Zombie_: nope
<Zombie_> but I do have libdvdcss2
<MrKennie> do you see a candidate?
<Zombie_> Candidate: 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<Zombie_> for libdvdcss2
<MrKennie> ok, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Zombie_> Installed: 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<Zombie_> It's already installed...
<Zombie_> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version
<White_Pelican> when I insert an audio cd into my drive, I get a popup that indicates I have several options, including open in a new window. when I do this it gives me the option of copying in several different formats. One option that is missing is flac. do I need to install something to get flac?
<Zombie_> should I install libdvdcss?
<Zombie_> as opposed to, or in conjuction with, libdvdcss2?
<MrKennie> Zombie_: libdvdcss2 is what you need and if you have it installed..
<Zombie_> that was my thoughts...
<Zombie_> hence why I came to the experts
<MrKennie> Zombie_: type kaffeine in a terminal and then try to play the dvd
<MrKennie> that is run kaffeine from a terminal
<Zombie_> ok
<Zombie_> whatcha lookin for?
<MrKennie> you should get a load of output in the terminal when you try to play.
<Zombie_> yep
<MrKennie> can you paste that to a pastebin?
<Zombie_> the one the catches most attlibdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_08_0.VOB (0x00399346)ention is
<Zombie_> err...um...
<MrKennie> Zombie_: all the output you get
<Zombie_> working on it.
<Zombie_> You need this, right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55621/
<MrKennie> yup thanks
<Zombie_> What's wierd is that it plays the previews and then, when I try to get to the menu it gives me the encrypted error
<White_Pelican> can someone answer my question, please?
<MrKennie> it's seeing libdvdcss ok
<favro> !flac | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<White_Pelican> ty
<underwraps_2K> dr_Willis: http://paste.debian.net/18844/
<underwraps_2K> I just timed my start up
<White_Pelican> since when is flac a restricted format?
<MrKennie> probably some silly patent thing
<Zombie_> Patents aren't silly...
<Zombie_> they help control.....
<White_Pelican> actually I think it is free
<Zombie_> man, I can't even TYPE that with a straight face...
<White_Pelican> it was listed under free format
<MrKennie> Zombie_: try http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.10/deb/
<MrKennie> Zombie_: choose the appropriate package and see if that helps.
 * White_Pelican is confused
<Zombie_> k.  Gimme a few, please.
<Zombie_> And thanks for the help so far.
<Zombie_> Nope, same thing
<MrKennie> White_Pelican: some of their software is BSD and some is GPL, I can only imagine it's "restricted" because of patent issues.
<MrKennie> Zombie_: hm, I really do not know what else to suggest.
<Zombie_> Ok....no worries.
<Zombie_> I'll figure something out.
<MrKennie> can you confirm kaffeine is using the newer version?
<Zombie_> Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 f
<Zombie_> so, I think so
<MrKennie> same trick as before, run kaffeine in a terminal and look for Using libdvdcss version ...
<Zombie_> I don't see the "error cracking..." line like before
<Zombie_> it got the key for all the VOBs
<Zombie_> hmmm
<Zombie_> Oh well..
<MrKennie> but kaffeine still complains?
<Zombie_> no loss, I guess I'll just actually have to use the DVD player sitting by the TV
<Zombie_> Yep
<MrKennie> one other alternative is to try vlc
<Zombie_> does the previews but when I hit 'D' for the menu it pops up the dialog...
<Zombie_> I might try that later...
<MrKennie> Zombie_: test with other DVD's too, maybe it's jsut that disk
<Zombie_> I thought about doing that.
<Zombie_> I might in a little while when I get up
<Zombie_> I'm really lazy today...
<Zombie_> :)
<MrKennie> I've had problems with a Disney DVD before
<Zombie_> hmmm
<Zombie_> thanks anyway
<Zombie_> Nothing ventured, nothing gained...
<MrKennie> Zombie_: no probs.
<Zombie_> Anyone good with suspend/resume stuff on a Laptop?
<osh_> I just upgraded to hardy (yes, I know, I'm late) and thought I'd have a look at kde4. What version of KDE4 is the "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" meta package? 4.0? 4.1? 4.1.2?
<osh_> Zombie_: I'm at a laptop. What's the problem?
<Zombie_> No problems, I just want to run a script that interacts with the X display on resume and it doesn't seem to want to work correctly
<osh_> Oh, and I haven't enabled any extra repositorys as far as I know.
<osh_> Zombie_: I'm not that good with suspend/resume I'm afraid. Don't think I am anyway.
<Zombie_> osh_, 4.0.something I believe
<Zombie_> no worries
<osh_> Zombie_: But do explain the problem and perhaps someone will pick it up?
<MrKennie> ppa version should be 4.1.2
<Zombie_> I use a dualscreen setup at work, but don't carry around the extra monitor when I leave my desk.
<Zombie_> I have a script that uses xrandr to change the desktop size from 2 monitors to 1, and it works flawlessly
<Zombie_> the problem occurs when I try to run it at a resume
<osh_> MrKennie: And this is ppa is found where? Can't seem to find anything about it on kubuntu.org
<afeijo> who use dropbox?
<Zombie_> it seems that xrandr doesn't see the change in hardware when the script gets run
<MrKennie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<MrKennie> osh_: ^^
<osh_> Zombie_: Out of my league I'm afraid. :-/
<MrKennie> has the repos for it there
<Zombie_> I print the output to a log and when the monitor is disconnected, xrandr is reporting that it is conneted
<Zombie_> osh_: No probs at all
<osh_> MrKennie: Thanks a lot. Just what I need.
<MrKennie> np
<Zombie_> I tend to do odd things that no one else on the planet seems to want to do
<MrKennie> Zombie_: suspend/hibernate/resume can be funky at the best of times anyway.
<Zombie_> unfortunately...
<MrKennie> work in progress I suppose
<Zombie_> unfortunately....
<Zombie_> one of the minor problems with linux
<osh_> I love linux but I probably have to switch to Vista with my new job. Linux doesn't work well in a business environment. Connecting to ms-exchange, sharing documents in sharepoint and writing MS-office-docs.  Unfortunatly. :-(
<osh_> I could probably get it to work, but it would cost me time and effort best spent somewhere else. :-/
<apparle> When is kubuntu 8.10 releasing
<Pici> !intrepid | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Pici> apparle: er, the 30th.
 * Pici fixes factoid.
<Pici> !intrepid ~= s/October 2008/October 30th 2008/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<apparle> does it have any improvements regarding detection of sound cards
<apparle> has katapult been developed for KDE4
<apparle> What is the name of KDE4 amarok
<osh_> Time to try out kde4
<apparle> is there any KDE4 version of katapult
<apparle> when 8.10 is released, will the support channel be #kubuntu-kde4 or this only
<MrKennie> here
<apparle> will the kde4 channel be deleted
<MrKennie> not sure
<Zombie_> What is katapult, exactly?
<apparle> did you ever press Alt-Space in KDE3
<apparle> sorry
<Zombie_> yep
<Zombie_> it always screws me up
<apparle> did you ever press Alt+Space in kubuntu 7.10
<MrKennie> Zombie_: it's a kind of search as you type launcher
<MrKennie> run dialog in kde4 does a similar thing
<yacc> Any idea why Konsole does not allow me to select a font for a session?
<Zombie_> interesting....
<MrKennie> yacc: you probably need to edit the font for the session you are using
<Zombie_> very interesting...
<apparle> MrKennie: does the run dialog also search songs as you play, if amarok is on
<yacc> MrKennie, nope, a new session not yet used at all => http://drop.io/jslthao
<MrKennie> apparle: that I do not know :)
<Thor> hi to all
<Zombie_> anybody know anything about arandr?
<Thor> how can i restore the main window of amarok ? if i click the play button from amarok mini player it crushing my x server
<Thor> dont know why
<Zombie_> or urandr?
<MrKennie> Thor: press PL in the mini player?
<Thor> i tried but it restarting my x server
<Thor> is there any combinations of keys ?
<MrKennie> Thor: were you using any visualisations?
<Thor> no
<apparle> MrKennie: sorry I was disconnected. Can the search bar in KDE4 search through songs when amarok is ON
<MrKennie> apparle: I'm not sure actually.
<Thor> i modified the amarokrc file and now it appears that everyting return back to normal
<apparle> are you on KDE4
<MrKennie> I'm not running kde4 so I'm unable find out either.
<MrKennie> Thor: any ideas what it was?
<MrKennie> Thor: the modification you made
<Thor> nope
<Thor> i modified only this line: Show Player Window by changing the value from true>false.
<szakulec> I'm not sure if anyone else knows this, but grub hangs with an error 11: bad device string if you have 2 title fields, even if everything else is correct
<MrKennie> hm, strange it should crash, though
<apparle> have there been any improvements regarding sound cards in 8.10
<Thor> but still dont know what caused such behaviour
<MrKennie> apparle: best ask in #ubuntu+1
<MrKennie> szakulec: what is your device string currently?
<szakulec> it's 3694251f-28f2-430d-86aa-05c03eb04abe
<glade88> hola! suppose we have an upstream bug for KDE. So if I report the bug there and attach a link to the upstream bug, will that be okay. (ie to post a bug knowing that it's triaged)
<szakulec> I found it out when I went to fix up my bootloader from upgrading my other partition
<apparle> where can I get help regarding sound card installation
<MrKennie> szakulec: ah I see
<MrKennie> apparle: what's the problem?
<apparle> I don't here any sound
<szakulec> does sound work when you plug headphones in?
<apparle> no
<apparle> hardware is ok coz sound plays in windows
<MrKennie> apparle: if you open kmix, do you get the usual channels like Master & PCM?
<apparle> no
<apparle> alsa mixer gives some error
<MrKennie> apparle: what is the error ?
<afeijo> where can I change my workgroup?
<apparle> MrKennie: It don't remember exactly but its like snd_ctl not found or something like that
<MrKennie> apparle: cat /proc/asound/cards
<MrKennie> afeijo: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<apparle> I am not sitting on my PC
<afeijo> thanks MrKennie
<afeijo> I need to restart something after edit the file?
<Thor> afeijo:/etc/init/smb restart
<afeijo> :)
<Thor> afeijo: /etc/init.d/smb restart
<afeijo> I figured that it was init.d, but I dont have smb file, wierd
<MrKennie> afeijo: you probably don;t have the samba server installed
<afeijo> so I need the server in my workstation? I thought only my ubuntu server needed it
<MrKennie> afeijo: are you setting it up as a server?
<afeijo> no, just on my machine to access my network
<afeijo> I check on my adept, samba is installed
<afeijo> and samba-common
<MrKennie> should just work
<MrKennie> as a client
<afeijo> I can access other machines, so there is not much missing :)
<MrKennie> if you open dolphin and go to network -> Samba Shares you should in theory see your other machines
<Thor> afeijo: or you can type smb:/<computer name> or <ip address>
<afeijo> yeah, dolphin shows me other domains and machines! thanks, that shall be enough. And I found on Control Panel where to change my workgroup
<snikker> i've removed the dvd-rw (/dev/scd1) and now, at boot after the step "waiting for resume device", the boot splash (gui) go in text mode... how can i solve this?
<holycow> hi
<holycow> what is the name of the kde3 app that brings up the system settings?  i'm in kde4 and keed to increase font sizes for kde3 apps
<holycow> nm found it
<Pici> kcontrol?
<holycow> das the one indeed
<holycow> thank ya
<aleboco> hi guys. let's say i want to change the module options for my ipw2200, is it the same to do it with /etc/modprope.d/ipw2200 or i need /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200.modprobe?
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> what is the best tool for formatting an external hdd??
<adri__> i need help
<adri__> my desktops dissapeared
<adri__> i see everything black
<senorpedro> do you see the mouse pointer?
<senorpedro> adri__: try reboot
<luca_b> Hello! Not a Kubuntu question in strict sense, is there any project management tool (even basic) present in the distro?
<Geass_Ancelott> is there any program in kubuntu like snagit in windows ?
<MuelleJ> luca_b, a quick search shows some possible results http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=project&searchon=all&suite=hardy&section=all
<Geass_Ancelott> Please need help
<MuelleJ> Geass_Ancelott, what is snagit?
<Geass_Ancelott> program to capture desktop
<Geass_Ancelott> like smart capture
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, hit the printscreen button
<MuelleJ> There is a screen capture (KSnap or KScreen, I think)
<Daisuke_Ido> KSnapshot
<MuelleJ> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<senorpedro> Geass_Ancelott: gimp can do that too
<Daisuke_Ido> try different key combos with printscreen
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl+prtscn, alt+prtscn
<luca_b> MuelleJ: thanks, I'll take a look
<Daisuke_Ido> i know some do different sorts of captures, though i don't recall what's what right off the top of my head
<senorpedro> btw: qtparted sucks, gparted is 1000times better
<Geass_Ancelott> thanks for the info
<Geass_Ancelott> Yes gparted is better than qparted
<CQ> hello, i have an adept problem... I want to remove kde-guidance-powermanager, and when I type it into the search it shows up and then disappears mmediately...
<senorpedro> try from the konsole: sudo aptitude purge kde-guidance-powermanager
<CQ> removing it's no problem... jus tadept has a bug
<senorpedro> maybe...if so, file a bug report
<amerigo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<senorpedro> you would do the community a big favour ;)
<CQ> senorpedro: I have about 5 to file then fromteh beta testing
<nutella> test
<senorpedro> CQ: thats whats beta testing is for, finding bugs and reporting them :)
<CQ> Where shoudl I report it? Launchpad under buntu, or where?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CQ> thanks
<mohsin> hi
<mohsin> how to install breyl on kubuntu fiesty fawn
<Guest99250> how to install breyl on kubuntu fiesty fawn
<Guest99250> any one got any idea
<Pici> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<snikker> how can i say to the system that i don't have /dev/scd1 ? (i've removed it)
<senorpedro> i have an external hdd formatted with ext3, but when i plug it in the automounter mounts it in a way that the desktop user has no write permissions. how can i make the automounter to mount with write permissions for the desktop-user?
<Guest99250> yes pici
<Guest99250> beryl
<Pici> !compiz | Guest99250
<ubottu> Guest99250: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<amerigo> i guys
<amerigo> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<amerigo> i'm comes back
<Guest99250> how to compile a repostry
<biagidp__> I can't figure out how to get links sent to me by email or IM to stop opening in konqueror and open in firefox, can anyone help me?
<sevenseeke1> biagidp_: what is your email app?
<sevenseeke1> biagidp_: and im
<sevenseeke1> biagidp_: you can set the application defaults under 'System Settings'>'Default Applications' but not all apps honor that setting (gtk ones don't in my experience)
<amerigo> Dvd kino
<amerigo> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<amerigo> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<amerigo> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<amerigo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sdlnxgk> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sdlnxgk> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sdlnxgk> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<amerigo> simply question
<amerigo> 8.04.1 what veersion is?
<DexterF> hi
<randry> hi
<MrKennie> amerigo: you mean the codename?
<amerigo> year
<MrKennie> hardy
<amerigo> DexterF: you welcomw
<DexterF> anyone know a good bitmap based drawing program? (drawing, not photo retouche, so not gimp or krita)
<DexterF> amerigo: oh, hey. how far did you come with your system? I had to leave, work.
<amerigo> i've reistalled all
<DexterF> amerigo: saved your home?
<amerigo> now 8.04
<amerigo> in part...
<amerigo> i've saved only path of work
<amerigo> DexterF: so i don't know how will be
<randry> I solve the problem of my headphone but I still have a pitch noise from it
<amerigo> DexterF: but i think good
<DexterF> didn't understand the "path" remark, sorry
<randry> ANy idea how do i cancel noise
<amerigo> it's a Video
<amerigo> so i've saved only the path
<amerigo> the instruction
<amerigo> i'll be back in few moments
<randry> anyone knows how to get wireless working
<bence> when does 8.10 suppose to come?
<EagleScreen> bence 30 october
<phoenixz> Does anybody know if firefox 3.1 is already available in some ubuntu repo?
<CQ> question... kde-guidance-powermanager says it's not installed, but it's running in the system tray... any clue how that happens???
<namelessjon_> I'm having some trouble with getting a daemon script to start (on 8.04).  I've added it to /etc/init.d and it starts fine when I invoke it manually.  I also added symlinks in the run level directories with update-rc.d but it doesn't run on start.
<regital> how can i find out if i have something installed
<regital> for example gimpshop
<regital> if i cant find it in adept
<rakkesh> hi
<rakkesh> i need some help for kubuntu
<rakkesh> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...
<snikker> i've removed the dvd-rw (/dev/scd1) and now, at boot after the step "waiting for resume device", the boot splash (gui) go in text mode... how can i solve this?
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you tell us what's wrong, we can't help.  contrary to popular belief, mind-reading classes are  not mandatory for ubuntu support channels
<rakkesh> i am able to connect to net on kubuntu ... and use all things like messenger n irc .. but i am not able to use knoquereor to brwowse
<rakkesh> ya i was just typing
<rakkesh> i am trying to use konqueror to browse ..but unable to do so
<rakkesh> does it have work offline mode like mozilla..?
<ActionParsnip> rakkesh: does what?
<rakkesh> can anyone tell how to install firefox from ubuntu cd to kubuntu .. as downloading is taking too much time
<ActionParsnip> rakkesh: add the cd as a repo then install as normal
<rakkesh> i already hv ubuntu cd
<ActionParsnip> rakkesh: i am not aware what version is on the cd
<snikker_> what version of cd do you have? kubuntu 8.04?
<rakkesh> ya
<rakkesh> same version of ubuntu n kubuntu
<snikker_> if i don't remember bad, on that cd there is a firefox 3 beta...
<rakkesh> 8.04
<snikker_> yes
<rakkesh> ya i thought to install it as i m not able to browse net on konqueror
<snikker_> rakkesh: yes, but what's happen if you type: http://91.189.94.249 in konqueror?
<djdarkman> hello, can someone recomend me a good gui based partition application?
<rakkesh> An error occurred while loading http://www.yahoo.com:
<rakkesh> Could not connect to host http://www.yahoo.com/.
<rakkesh> i get this in konqueror
<snikker_> rakkesh: weird...
<emilsedgh> djdarkman: gparted
<rakkesh> had same prob with firefox but it would work after selecting online mode from file menu
<pumpkin_> i can't seem to figure out what is eating away at my hard drive, anyone have an idea?
<pumpkin_> anyone there?
<rakkesh> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? how to solve this error
<szakulec> did you type sudo in front of the command?
<szakulec> it usually means you don't have enough access rights to that folder
<rakkesh> ya
<rakkesh> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<rakkesh> well i logged off and closed all programs still
<rakkesh> its coming like that
<snikker> do you have adept opened?
<rakkesh> no closed
<rakkesh> i had read we hv to delete some file as workaround for that to work if
<rakkesh> tht happens in case
<Freku> i read that you have to : sudo dkpg --configure -a
<rakkesh> k i deleted the lock file n now its working
<Freku> :)
<rakkesh> thanks neways
<sigma> is there something wrong with the livecd version of the beta?
<Freku> like what ?
<sigma> when i run it off cd the screen turns half green when its supposed to load kde. tried on two pcs with the same result
<Freku> maybe a bad copy ?
<EagleScreen> sigma halt green?
<sigma> EagleScreen: yeah, whats up with it?
<EagleScreen> nothing
<Freku> :)
<sigma> EagleScreen: has the livecd version not been finished yet?
<EagleScreen> i dont know
<Freku> well no, but something so obvious shouldnt be there
<Freku> if with 2 pc's
<Freku> most likely bad cd
<EagleScreen> sigma if you want ot install kubuntu 8.10, try unsing Alternate CD
<H|V_3ala2> hi ppl
<H|V_3ala2> good evning
<phoenixz> Is there already a repo or deb file which I can use to run firefox 3.1?
<phoenixz> correction, install firefox 3.1 :)
<H|V_3ala2> hmmm
<H|V_3ala2> u can get it from the packages list I think
<H|V_3ala2> that was the case when I used the system years ago
<phoenixz> H|V_3ala2: Don't see it anywhere there..
<H|V_3ala2> what system u use?
<H|V_3ala2> Kubuntu?what version?
<phoenixz> Kubuntu 8.10
<H|V_3ala2> u r lucky
<phoenixz> I heard it was in some 8.10 repo but I don't see it :)
<H|V_3ala2> I'm still have a problem installin it
<phoenixz> H|V_3ala2: lucky? that it works? :)
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<ubuntu_> hello
<phoenixz> I have some problems.. wifi is dead in the water ATM
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<phoenixz> But.. no FF3.1 here
<H|V_3ala2> hello ubuntu
<H|V_3ala2> wifi doesn work?
<H|V_3ala2> that sux
<szakulec> do you have an intel wireless card?
<phoenixz> szakulec: worse, broadcomm
<phoenixz> one of those bmc43xx things
<H|V_3ala2> mine is atheros
<szakulec> phoenixz: I asked because mine (iwl3945) sometimes gets stuck, and if I remove and re-insert the driver, it starts working again
<H|V_3ala2> hmmm
<szakulec> you could try that and see if it works: sudo rmmod driver ; sudo modprobe driver
<phoenixz> szakulec: Not a driver problem aparently.. seems to work okay, but it looks like there is some problem with encrypted connections at the very moment it needs to open up the wallet manager
<sigma> EagleScreen: na il just wait for final. just wanted to take a look at it and test drive the new apps. could me having a nvidia card be causing the problems?
<EagleScreen> sigma nvidia is usually the best option for Linux
<H|V_3ala2> dudes it's still beta
<H|V_3ala2> they will fix it
<EagleScreen> you also can try booting disabling splash
<sigma> EagleScreen: yeah but kde4 had major issues with it wrt performance
<H|V_3ala2> but we should report bugs to help them gettin it done
<sigma> yeah i run a server on my pc so i dont run the beta's, just the finals
<H|V_3ala2> server is defrent
<sigma> no not ubuntu server
<sigma> i mean a LAMP install on kubuntu:)
<H|V_3ala2> oh
<H|V_3ala2> do u know how to fix the bios year?
<sigma> oh does anyone know if openoffice is ever planning to integrate kde4?
<sigma> bios year?
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<H|V_3ala2> it says my bios year is 0
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<H|V_3ala2> tried all the boot options
<H|V_3ala2> noacpi,,,,acpi=off
<razor__> witam
<razor__> hi
<sigma> cant say i have ever run into that error before
<H|V_3ala2> hi
<H|V_3ala2> neither I
<H|V_3ala2> except when I had a celeron laptop
<H|V_3ala2> that's an experience I will ever try it again
<H|V_3ala2> never
<H|V_3ala2> celeron boots fast but fails on multitasks
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine.......anyone knows what to do?
<sigma> well oo3 looks good, seems to run a bit faster. just needs kde4 integration
<H|V_3ala2> kde4 rocks
<sigma> yeah it does, oxygen needs a bit of work though
<sigma> i think 4.2 will be great
<H|V_3ala2> here we wait
<H|V_3ala2> somthin happens when u wait,,,,u get somthin
<H|V_3ala2> suppose to be better
<H|V_3ala2> no1 here supports nothin
<H|V_3ala2> why they r here?,,,,huh!
<blackflag> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<blackflag> !Vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<blackflag> !vino
<czarny> jestem z polski
<czarny> jest tu jakiś inny polak?
<czarny> ehh nie ma nikogo :P
<czarny> kurde no odezwij się ktoś :P
<coreymon77> !pl | czarny
<ubottu> czarny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<soussou> hi all
<soussou> how can I rip audio streams from streaming sites?
<soussou> I know how it can be done in M$ xp
<soussou> but I have no idea how to do it in ubuntu
<soussou> in M$ I use winpcap+networkminer
<soussou> is there anything similar to that?
<soussou> is there ANYONE in here?
<soussou> this room is DEAD
<suttonca> soussou: I would imagine that vlc could probably do it
<coreymon77> soussou: you gotta realize that people here are in different timezones
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<suttonca> soussou: mplayer can do some stuff like that too
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<H|V_3ala2> sos
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<suttonca> soussou: and ffmpeg as well. Here is a link http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<genii> soussou: mplayer -noframedrop -dumpstream "<url of stream>" -dumpfile <filename>
<Anastasia> Anyone know how to configure xorg with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg being broken by missing the battery module (which I have NO need for)?
<Anastasia> Used to be some x programs to do that, but I can't remember what they were :-(.
<Anastasia> 800x600 just sucks and I know this ancient Voodoo 3000 will do 1024x768.
<Anastasia> TIA
<namelessjon_> I'm having some trouble with getting a daemon script to start (on 8.04).  I've added it to /etc/init.d and it starts fine when I invoke it manually.  I also added symlinks in the run level directories with update-rc.d but it doesn't run on start.
<genii> namelessjon_: Is it set executable?
<namelessjon_> genii: Yeah, and it works fine when I do '/etc/init.d/couchdb start'
<genii> namelessjon_: Does it need to be executed as certain username?
<namelessjon_> genii: when I run it manually, it is run as root.
<blackflag> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<genii> namelessjon_: Ah, thats why no "sudo" in your example of calling it then
<namelessjon_> genii: But arn't init scripts run as root?
<namelessjon_> genii: During the boot process, that is
<genii> namelessjon_: They can be run as any username, but this is defined within the script usually
<kubuser> Hello People.
<namelessjon_> genii: Yes, but what I meant was 'They are invoked as root' (What the script does with those root priviliges, including changing user, is surely up to it?)
<kubuser> does anyone how sound setup is in kubuntu? while running mplayer is shows errors of opening oss or alsa. It uses AO ARTS. Don't want the arts sound server....
<genii> namelessjon_: Yes. What does ls -l /etc/init.d/couchdb       report (rwx and user:group properties)
<genii> namelessjon_: Also do you have #! /bin/sh       as first line in file
<namelessjon_> 755 root root, same as every other script in there.
<namelessjon_> genii: And yes, it starts with #!/bin/sh -e
<H|V_3ala2> any experts here?
<H|V_3ala2> I mean an expert
<H|V_3ala2> where is the god of linux?
<rickest> H|V_3ala2: don't ask to ask, don't take polls. just ask your question
<H|V_3ala2> ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine.....failure of bootin live Cd
<H|V_3ala2> rickest?? r u another bot?
<H|V_3ala2> human?
<H|V_3ala2> battery low?
<master__> hi
<H|V_3ala2> huh!
<H|V_3ala2> hi master
<master__> asl
<H|V_3ala2> how is it goin?
<master__> pls
<H|V_3ala2> 21 male an Arab
<H|V_3ala2> live in Egypt
<master__> ok
<master__> 18 macedoia
<master__> male
<H|V_3ala2> welcome man
<H|V_3ala2> how is goin there?
<master__> thanks
<master__> its good
<H|V_3ala2> had an end to all wars?
<master__> not yet
<master__> it will soon
<H|V_3ala2> that's what's bad
<kubuser> so any ideas how to stop arts server to just use plain alsa?
<master__> can i join an another irc chanel
<H|V_3ala2> some ppl r very greedy to rule
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<H|V_3ala2> u can find a list
<master__> how to do that
<bbm4n> type /list
<H|V_3ala2> up there u find a paper with #
<H|V_3ala2> next to the heart
<genii> namelessjon_: Hmm. PErhaps it's dependant on some other services being started first. (in /etc/rcX.d   number order)
<H|V_3ala2> if u r using Mirc
<namelessjon_> genii: it's currently running at 99 :/
<master__> how can i find macedonian channel
<genii> namelessjon_: Weird. No other immediate ideas come to mind on why it can't run then
<namelessjon_> genii: Yeah, thats about where I got to as well. :/ Thanks anyway
<genii> namelessjon_: Is the script dependent on something within X ?
<genii> (since then it will not be able to successfully run until desktop (or possibly just kdm/gdm) is up)
<bbm4n> north macedonian or south?
<master__> north
<bbm4n> hmm did you tried /list command?
<bbm4n> there is a #macedonia channel but you need to be invited
<bbm4n> or whatever
<master__> i didn't find anything that says macedonia
<master__> who can invite me there
<namelessjon_> genii: I doubt it very much.  It's a database server
<master__> ok
<dracou> Hello people. I received a 6.06 Kubuntu install CD. I installed it here, but I don't see how to upgrade on internet my 6.06 version to last stable version. Can anyone help please?
<dracou> Bonjour, j'ai installé la version 6.06 de Kubuntu, et je voudrais l upgrader à la derniere version stable connue de Kubuntu... via internet, mais je sais pas comment faire. Qqn peut m'aider svp?
<coubeatczech> hi, do anybody know how to affect which process will be started at which tty?
<coubeatczech> the default setting si terminal on tty1-6 and Xorg on 7 and I want to change it.
<genii> coubeatczech: Look in /etc/event.d
<coubeatczech> I found there files tty1-tty6 which I assume specify tty1-tty6. And what about xorg on 7? how to affect 7?
<chairman> how do i get the desktop cube and compiz fusion
<Tm_T> !compiz | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * genii slides Tm_T a large Kubuntu mug of coffee
<Tm_T> genii: danke shön
<genii> Tm_T: bitte
<zeta> i just installed fluxbox, but i want to still use KDE's Alt-f2 run command program... what's the program called to launch it from a terminal??
<jsq> hi, i have been running ubuntu 7.04, just now i installed kde-desktop, when i logged in the mouse started acting up and now it won't respond at all...
<jsq> i have a laptop, dell latitude, using synaptic driver i believe
<jsq> any suggestions?
<gabi> h
<sotanez> hi
<sotanez> i have some problems connecting to a wpa-psk wifi with rt2500
<sotanez> the /etc/network/interfaces look like this:
<sotanez> auto ra0
<sotanez> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<sotanez> pre-up iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK
<sotanez> pre-up iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=TKIP
<sotanez> pre-up iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK=whatever
<sotanez> wireless-essid adh
<sotanez> wireless-mode managed
<sotanez> wireless-channel 5
<sotanez> but when i do /etc/init.d/networking start it doesn't work
<sotanez> but
<sotanez> if I enter the iwpriv commands manually
<sotanez> and i do a dhclient ra0 after
<sotanez> then i get connection
<sotanez> any ideas?
 * jsq shakes head
<jsq> no-one seems to care about kubuntu in here ;)
<sotanez> lol
<avihayb> doesn't the KNetworkManager takes care of all of that?
<sotanez> does not seem to
<sotanez> it just ask me for wep key
<jsq> maybe if i turn my comp off for awhile the mouse will fix itself...
<chairman> i can't get the virtual desktop i need help
<Zaiden> To a new user of Kubuntu, should they download Kubuntu with KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<hawke_> Hello all...anyone in here involved in packaging the amarok 2 packages (amarok-neon, amarok-nightly) for Hardy?
<Riddell> hawke_: what's the issue?
<hawke_> Riddell: I was just going to ask if there were any plans for Intrepid, since the hardy packages have some dependencies that don't exist in intrepid
 * genii puts on another pot of coffe
<genii> coffee, even
<hawke_> café? :-)
<Riddell> hawke_: it's apachelogger's project, I imagine he'll switch it to intrepid at some point
<tMish> Why konsole is aware of so little fonts ? When I do fc-match Monospace|wc -l, there 254 fonts. KOnsole shows less than 10
<genii> hawke_: No, I'm at work. But I live on the stuff
<tMish> Why ?
<hawke_> genii: I was just referring to alternate words for coffee, which were also similar to your misspelling.  Anyway.
<chairman> i can't get the xtra desktops?
<chairman> i did the system setting to 5 n still get 2
<genii> chairman: If you mean you're not seeing a cube but only a single side or two sides in compiz, please ask in #compiz-fusion
<terry> question .... can i use kubuntu with server-undernet ... if so .. how?
<genii> terry: Is your question: Can I use Konversation or Pidgin or Kopete to logon to undernet irc as well as freenode, the answer is yes
<anbu> hi guys
<terry> genii ... yes
<anbu> any one knows a best mp4 convertor for my sony
<anbu> pls help
<genii> terry: You can log on to whatever irc server you like. setting it depends on what client. But also on the fly you can do usually something like   /server newservername
<anbu> tamil
<terry> genii ... thanks .... how do i find undernet ... mirc is already built with windows
<terry> genii .. i,m a lamer ... did i forget to say that
<glade88> hello.. I want to know the packagename for gtk engine kde4. (ie if I report a but for gtk apps on kde4, which package should I be hinting?)
<emilsedgh> !search qt-gtk
<ubottu> Found:
<glade88> =)
<emilsedgh> !search gtk-qt
<glade88> there is a gtk-qt-engine
<glade88> is that it?
<emilsedgh> yes glade88, thats it
<glade88> okay, thanks emilsedgh
<glade88> emilsedgh: gtk-qt-engine does just the theming part of gtk apps in KDE
<emilsedgh> yes glade88, i think its a gtk theming engine that uses Qt to draw all widgets so they look like a Qt app.
<emilsedgh> glade88: an no, it wont affect file open/save dialogs, etc.
<glade88> emilsedgh: if I wish to report a bug that indicates a spoiled system-tray icon of a gtk app in kde4.1, what should I be ponting to?
<glade88> *pointing
<emilsedgh> glade88: search.i think there are some bugs reported about that already.
<kserver> ppl
<kserver> L
<Marekt> Hi is knetworkmanager working with wpa?
<bonbonthejon> Marekt: I believe I have knetworkmanager working with wpa at home
<Kage_Jittai> is 8.10 going to have KDE4?
<Dr_willis_> Kage_Jittai,  yes.  I belive it wil be the default
<Guest72762> HI everyone, My kubuntu is very very slow and video and audio are not fluid... can you help me, please!
<Kage_Jittai> Guest72762: whats your PC's CPU speed, and how much memory do you have
<Dr_willis_> Guest72762,  you have intalled the proper video card drivers also?  that can be a big issue
<Guest72762> 2.8GHz and 512M ram
<Guest72762> Dr_willis_: I hade this problem after update linux image 386
<Kage_Jittai> Guest72762: open a process manager like KSysGuard and see if something is eating the CPU
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: Now I check... but I need time :(
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: it's so slow... but before installi linux image 386 my kubuntu was fast
<Kage_Jittai> hmmmm
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: have you got any idea? Please.... I don't want to format my notebook
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: no need for that
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: I see... nevermind...
<Kage_Jittai> I would open a performance monitor and see if something is eating your CPU
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: well, my cpu is @ 85%
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: the first one in Ksysguard... the second firefox
<Kage_Jittai> how much is firefox using?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: around 21%
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: Ksysguard around 45% and then other processes
<Kage_Jittai> how about memory wise, how much memory is being used?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: Xorg around 12%
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: physical memory is 435M
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: and my video memory is 64 shared
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai:
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: 64Mb
<Kage_Jittai> how much of it is being used
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: apache2 (it runs for two times... two process called apache2) uses 232M x2
<giuseppe_> kage
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: Xorg 220M
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: firefox 178M
<giuseppe_> then no memory free
<Kage_Jittai> you said you had 512MB?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: correct
<Kage_Jittai> your over using your memory
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: I guess I use all memory available
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: any idea how to solve it?
<Kage_Jittai> stop apache2 is using more then it should
<giuseppe_> how
<giuseppe_> kill process?
<Kage_Jittai> try stopping apache2 and see if it speeds up any
<Kage_Jittai> no
<Kage_Jittai> sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Kage_Jittai> I believe
<Kage_Jittai> it might be apache2
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: done but no effect...
<Zaiden> Is there a way to make it so that the start menu is like the classic windows menu?
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: hmmmm
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: percentage wise, how does your memory look?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: just a second
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: swap memory used is very very low
<Kage_Jittai> swap memory being used at all is normally not idea
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: so... can it depend from kernel?
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: the kernel update should not had caused your system to slow down
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: so... no idea?
<Kage_Jittai> increase your free memory
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: how?
<Kage_Jittai> pastebin the results of "ps aux"
<giuseppe_> where? Here?
<Kage_Jittai> No
<Kage_Jittai> http://pastebin.ca/
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: please, wait
<Kage_Jittai> I am
<heike> hello
<Kage_Jittai> heike: hi
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: it's so sloooooooooowwwwwwwwww!
<armandon20> hola disculpen la pregunta algun este canal es en español, soy nuevo en esto
<ghostcube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<armandon20> muchas gracias
<ghostcube> :)
<srizz> hello
<heike> Hi Jitta
<Kage_Jittai> hi srizz
<srizz> im having trouble installing the ubuntu cd on my bros laptop
<Kage_Jittai> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<srizz> ubuntu, i get this error after the install option is selected ﻿... undevd-event [1545]: run_program: ' /sbin/modprobe ' abnormal exit
<Kage_Jittai> srizz: which install option
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: another detail... sometime when I start my kubuntu ot works fine but after a little of time (it's randomic) it becomes very very sclow!)
<srizz> the main one after you boot from the disc
<Kage_Jittai> srizz: are you using the latest disc?
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: sounds like memory leak problem
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: try logging out, and selecting the option restart X
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: are you sure it's www.pastebin.ca?
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: yes
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: just got it in the mail
<Kage_Jittai> no www
<giuseppe_> giuseppe@Giuseppe-mobile:~$ ps aux
<giuseppe_> USER       PID PU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<giuseppe_> root         1  0.0  0.3   2952  1852 ?        Ss   Oct09   0:01 /sbin/init
<giuseppe_> root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Oct09   0:00 [kthreadd]
<giuseppe_> root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   Oct09   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
<giuseppe_> root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Oct09   0:00 [watchdog/0]
<Kage_Jittai> join #paste
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: I'm sorry
<Kage_Jittai> srizz: what type of laptop is it?
<philipp> hello! I have question, i am looking for a regular expression: match everything but ))
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: try #flood
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: toshiba satellite
<Kage_Jittai> srizz: how old?
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: like a week
<Kage_Jittai> what model
<philipp> in which channel can I ask my regexp question?
<giuseppe_> #flood
<Howite> #php or #perl, maybe
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: what do you mean?
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: A305-S6872
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: #flood channel
<Howite> (02:16:40) (philipp) hello! I have question, i am looking for a regular expression: match everything but )) - palishsya )))
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: we are not having much luck lol
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: just a monute... I try in another mode
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: try http://rafb.net/paste
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: try in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kage_Jittai> or that
<Kage_Jittai> it does not matter
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: any ideas
<Kage_Jittai> srizz: have you tried graphics safe mode?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55803/
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: i'll go try it
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: do you see it?
<Kage_Jittai> yes
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: is it running slow ATM?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: did you see any strange process?
<giuseppe_> ATM?
<giuseppe_> what do you mean?
<Kage_Jittai> At the monument
<giuseppe_> yes
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: video and audio
<srizz> ﻿Kage_Jittai: no go
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: and also grafic and mouse pointer are sloooow
<giuseppe_> !
<yesitisjustme> can you have 2 gmail email accounts per person or do they only let you have 1 gmail email account per person?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: any idea?
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: when you reboot, you can press esc, and try using your old kernel
<Kage_Jittai> too see if it is a kernel issue
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: I already tried selecting the old kernel from GRUB
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: but same problem
<giuseppe_> is it possible it depends on driver memory?
<Kage_Jittai> hmmmmmm
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: but why at beginning it works fine and after some minutes it becomes slow
<giuseppe_> ?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: "Hmmmmmmmmmmm"... what do you mean? Am I wrong to choose old kernel?
<Kage_Jittai> No
<Kage_Jittai> I am just thinking
<giuseppe_> ok :)
<Kage_Jittai> what does "uptime" say?
<giuseppe_> video setup?
<giuseppe_> uptime?
<Kage_Jittai> run that command
<giuseppe_> give me a second... too slow!
<mayte> hi
<giuseppe_>  00:34:31 up  1:01,  1 user,  load average: 3.55, 2.60, 2.39
<Kage_Jittai> eeks
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: what doe it mean?
<Kage_Jittai> means your system is running slow
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: I don't understand...
<Kage_Jittai> press ctrl + alt + backspace, save anything that needs saving first
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: do you know how to solve the problem?
<Guest14556> Kage_Jittai: sorry but I pressed ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kage_Jittai> I know
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: can you write one more time?
<Kage_Jittai> is it running any faster?
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: I did not real it
<giuseppe_> no
<Kage_Jittai> I have not typed anything
<gpp> Hi, any from italy?
<Pici> !it | gpp
<ubottu> gpp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: well it is slow
<gpp> Thanks
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai:  00:41:57 up  1:08,  1 user,  load average: 4.19, 4.41, 3.31
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: it is slow like before
<giuseppe_> can it depend from acpi or apm?
<Kage_Jittai> hmmmm
<Kage_Jittai> what does      free -m      report
<giuseppe_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<giuseppe_> Mem:           487        426         61          0         23        181
<giuseppe_> -/+ buffers/cache:        221        266
<giuseppe_> Swap:          854         34        820
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: It seems I don't use swap memory, correct?
<Kage_Jittai> not atm
<Kage_Jittai> according to this, you have free memory
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: no other idea?
<Kage_Jittai> giuseppe_: a few
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: well, now I have to go bed... Thanks a lot btw... see you another day, ok?
<Kage_Jittai> no problem
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: eventually can you write me to my email?
<Kage_Jittai> Ill lurk in this channel, just page me some day
<giuseppe_> Kage_Jittai: ok... so thanks a lot and see you again
<giuseppe_> Ciao!
<joseph> hi all
<joseph> I need nvidia drivers installed and the ones that kubuntu had ready for me some just doesnt work
<joseph> first time it hasent worked out of the box.
<SlimeyPete> joseph: did you try the restricted drivers?
<joseph> lol, crap
<joseph> Iknew I was missing something
<SlimeyPete> :)
<joseph> I just sold this pc and I'm in a bit of a rush to deliver it
#kubuntu 2008-10-10
 * SkEmO bbs
<joseph> driver: NV             what does that mean?
<joseph> using nVidia
<joseph> nvidia drivers arnt working
<joseph> gs
<joseph> 7600gs
<joseph> jussi01: hey there are you too busy to help with video drivers?
<joseph> what packages do I need for invidia video?
<joseph> anyone?
<joseph> computer store needs help with kubuntu 8.04 64 bit nvidia drivers
<joseph> somebody
<adri__> my desktop disapeared
<joseph> I cant find any clues in the forums
<adri__> everything is black
<Under_Wraps> joseph: what's the problem with your drivers?
<Under_Wraps> I use Envyng to install mine YMMV
<joseph> I get driver: nv
<joseph> but it lists my video card
<joseph> I thought the video driver was installed, but dont have 3d support
<joseph> I use 8.04.1 64bit
<joseph> I have to deliver this pc tonight to a customer. I'm 'almost' in panic mode.      lol
<joseph> get all that? Under_Wraps
<Under_Wraps> I'm an ATI person, I've never used nvidia and Linux
<joseph> ahhh, bummer
<Under_Wraps> give envyng a go, it performs magic for me :)
<Under_Wraps> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<joseph> thanks
<Under_Wraps> also http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<joseph> why does envy get a bad wrap?
<Under_Wraps> does it?
<Under_Wraps> Dr_willis_: I found this grub snippet http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-very-slow-427442/#post2328584
<ofv> Hi. My Kubuntu 8.04 lost internet connection. It can connect to other machines in the Lan, though.
<Under_Wraps> all my partitions are ext3, I'm considering changing some of them to ext2
<DaSkreech> ofv your route got dropped
<Under_Wraps> sounds like your router is borken
<ofv> using IP addresses doesn't work, so it isn't a DNS issue.
<ofv> DaSkreech: tracert to some IP address on the Internet shows the IP address of my gateway as the first hop. isn't this enough?
<DaSkreech> ofv: It goes beyond that?
<ofv> succesive hops fail.
<DaSkreech> what' the output of the command route ?
<ofv> DaSkreech:
<ofv> Kernel IP routing table
<ofv> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<ofv> 172.16.2.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8
<ofv> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<ofv> 172.16.148.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet1
<ofv> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<ofv>  
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ofv> sorry. on ubuntu pastebin now.
<ofv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55830/
<ofv> the previous paste was incomplete. it missed the crucial line.
<ofv> now at http://paste.ubuntu.com/55835/
<nejode> ofv: are you running a virtual machine?
<ofv> nejode: no vmware running.
<nejode> ofv: have you tried shutting down VMware and restarting your interface?
<ofv> nejode: okay, i'll kill all vmnet* processes and restart eth0.
<ofv> nejode: it didn't work.
<nejode> ofv: can you get a lease from your router?
<ofv> i'm not sure what a lease is, but the machine connects to other machines on the network.
<ofv> the only difference of this machine with the others (apart from the OS) is that
<afeijo> hey, who knows Dropbox sw ?? pretty cool !
<nejode> ofv: can nyou get an IP address from your dhcp-router?
<ofv> the kubuntu machine has a IP address assigned by the DHCP server (integrated in the router) based on its MAC address.
<ofv> nejode: yes, this machine has an ip address and i can see it from other machines on the lan.
<nejode> ofv: but you get a fixed ip address from your router (for port forwarding I presume)
<ofv> nejode: i like to use fixed ip addressess, that's all. and it gets the ip address that is specified on the rule on the DHCP settings of the router (192.168.1.7 for mac address 00:etc..)
<ofv> the only problem is that traffic to the internet doesn't pass the router/gateway
<ofv> (for this specific machine, the others work)
<ofv> i'm thinking on re-starting the router, just to try.
<nejode> ofv: do you have a switch after the router?
<nejode> can you ping the router?
<ofv> no. it connects direct to the internet (it's a router/adsl modem).
<ofv> yes, i can ping the router from the kubuntu machine.
<kubuser> Hello People.
<armando> hola por favor me pueden birndar la direccion ubuntu
<armando> gracias
<kubuser> guys how is sound setup on kubuntu. does ARTS control all sounds?
<ScorpKing> morning guys. how can i change the file assosiations from konsole? scribus is opening every single text or anything that might be a text file and it is annoying the crap out of me. where can i look? changing it in kcontrol takes ages.
<armando> alguna sala de chat de ubuntu
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ofv> armando: http://www.ubuntu.com
<thibaud> y'a quelqun
<thibaud> ????
<nejode> ofv: well man, try restarting the router...everything else seems ok
<ofv> nejode: okay. this means I'll go away for some minutes. thanks for the help so far, nejode.
<stdin> !fr | thibaud
<ubottu> thibaud: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kubuser> having issues with mplayer. While playing the video, it plays lot of sharp noise. If the window is hidden behind another window, then it plays the sound ok. Also when minimized.
<kubuser> same issue in kmplayer. however, in kmplayer while hiding video, no sound plays.
<ScorpKing> kubuser: what codecs do you have installed? have you tried playing it with vlc?
<ofv`> it's the router!
<ScorpKing> kubuser: kmplayer is just a kde frontend for mplayer
<kubuser> ScorpKing: hmmmm. ok good to know. mplayer plays sound fine when video is hidden. When kmplayer is used no sound when video is hidden.
<ofv`> how can i assign a fixed ip address inside kubuntu itself, as i do for the windows machines.
<kubuser> ScorpKing: how to check what codecs are installed.
<ScorpKing> open console an run - aptitude search codecs .it will show "i" on the first line if it's installed
<kubuser> ScorpKing: also amarok fails to play mp3s saying audio device is already busy. Weird behavior for out of box install. :)
<kubuser> ScorpKing: running the command.
<ofv`> nervermind. found it on the debian docs :-)
<ScorpKing> kubuser: sounds like your arts daemon is on holiday. run - sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart - in konsole and see if it starts working
<kubuser> ScorpKing: ok only shows two lines....
<kubuser> v   python2.4-cjkcodecs             -
<kubuser> v   python2.5-cjkcodecs             -
<kubuser> ScorpKing: hmm... mplayer plays mp3s fine in console... :) restart alsa....
<ScorpKing> kubuser: please don't paste more than that here ;) .i think you need some extra repo's enabled for the other codecs
<ScorpKing> !find w32codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find w32codecs
<ScorpKing> bah..
<stdin> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ScorpKing> ah stdin :) , thanks
<kubuser> ScorpKing: hmmmm currently, I have all the universe, restricted, multiverse, main checked in the kubuntu software tab in ADept.
<ScorpKing> kubuser: look at that link for w32codecs ^
<ISS_Student> What is the Channel for Kubuntu KDE4
<kubuser> ScorpKing: medibuntu stuff?
<ScorpKing> kubuser: yes, you need the medibuntu repo
<kubuser> ScorpKing: cool. I'll read the link and see how to add that. :) In Ubuntu it didn't have those issues. But kubuntu does. kind of different from the other one. :) Good to know all the little things.
<kubuser> ScorpKing: thanks. :) I'll get to fixing. :)
<ScorpKing> kubuser: i use kaffeine or vlc to play stuff. mplayer seems to give problems now and then
<kubuser> ScorpKing: interesting. Kaffeine wouldn't even play the video. haven't tried vlc yet. That's a good idea. I'll try that also. Been a mplayer long timer on gentoo. :)
<ScorpKing> kubuser: i found that without the w32codecs a lot of files won't play. install it first and then try again. there is also a non-free-codecs package in one of the repos
<DaSkreech> libxine1-ffmpeg
<kubuser> ScorpKing: ok. can you help me determine which distro I'm running. Hardy Heron or Intrepid Ibex...? where to check.
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<kubuser> DaSkreech: cool. thanks. :)
<kubuser> gutsy....
<ScorpKing> ah yes DaSkreech. i missed that one. kubuser, also install libxine1-ffmpeg
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<kubuser> ScorpKing: so just apt-get libxnil-ffmpeg....?
<ScorpKing> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
 * ScorpKing slides some coffee to DaSkreech..
<DaSkreech> In a Kubuntu Kup?
<kubuser> cool. :)
<kubuser> in kubuntu MUG
<kubuser> KMug
<ScorpKing> haha.. KMug sounds good ;)
<kubuser> ok still shows the issue. Plays the video fine in kaffeine if the video is covered. Otherwise, it plays the video choppy and plays lot of noise. No audio
<kubuser> no audio that is listenable.
<ScorpKing> kubuser: that must be annoying
<ScorpKing> what file is it?
<kubuser> as if with a lot of distortion.
<kubuser> .avi files. probably divx.
<ScorpKing> kubuser: run - file <moviefilename> - in konsole
<DaSkreech> Hmm I had the same issue yesterday
<DaSkreech> Kept trying to solve it then I turned off the machine
<DaSkreech>  came back later turned it on and I was good
<kubuser> ScorpKing: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 384 x 288, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 3 Low-Motion, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<ScorpKing> hehe.. maybe it just needs a reboot ;)
<kubuser> hehe, linux is getting closer and closer to needing reboot after installs. LOL. Hehe. But as long as it work, eh?
<ScorpKing> hmm.. that sould play. the only file i had problems with before are the new realaudio movies
<kubuser> so a reboot coming right up.
<kubuser> don't worry. Avoid realaudio like the plague.
<ScorpKing> kubuser: yeah or you can just hunt for the service in /etc/init.d/ that needs to be restarted ;)
<DaSkreech> kubuser: You technically would just need to restart X
<kubuser> ScorpKing: eventually, it just becomes easier to reboot. So you just fix all the other issues as well.... :)
<kubuser> DaSkreech: hehe so just ctrl-alt-bkspace.... :)
<DaSkreech> I'm just saying I discovered that it because of a reboot
<DaSkreech> kubuser: Or logout
<ScorpKing> kubuser: true but you don't learn anything that way
<DaSkreech> that's more graceful and would restart X
<kubuser> ScorpKing: oh definitely it's nicer to learn about how the system is setup.
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<kubuser> anyway.... reboot. quick dinner.... will be back later... :)
<kubuser> if you guys are not here.... just saying  thanks very much for your help guys.
<ScorpKing> righto.. have fun
<kubuser> :)
<DaSkreech>  /whisper ScorpKing lets empty out the room to freak him out when he comes back
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> >_>
<ScorpKing> haha
 * ScorpKing fights with qemu..
<DaSkreech> Get up on the 7 count
<DaSkreech> if you stay down for the other three qemu will get the belt
<mister-tea> it's astanding 8
<draik> How do I search for a certain channel?
<ScorpKing> draik: /list <channelname>
<lovre_> hi all
<ScorpKing> hiya lovre_
<ScorpKing> long time no see ;)
<lovre_> i have gnome, i used kde 3.x before. Now i would like to try KDE4.1... can i install only kde4.1 without any kde applications? I just want to see how it feels. Last time i did this, it installed tons of applications that i dont want...
<lovre_> ScorpKing: yea, how are you doing... :)
<DaSkreech> lovre_: Bit confused
<lovre_> DaSkreech: yes?
<DaSkreech> You want to install KDE without any KDE applications
<draik> Thanks ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> lovre_: been worse. you won't be able to do that
 * Dr_willis_ wonders what kde4 withoug any app  would be.. used for...
<DaSkreech> So you just want the wallpapers and sounds ?
<Dr_willis_> May as well just go look at kde4 screenshots
<Dr_willis_> :)
<lovre_> DaSkreech: well, lol
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis_: entertainment
<DaSkreech> Do plasmoids not cont as applications?
<DaSkreech> count?
<ScorpKing> yeah they do
<Dr_willis_> go get a kde4 live cd.. and test it out safely
<Dr_willis_> I still find kde4 very myuch a work in progress.. and not real useable..
<lovre_> Dr_willis_: thats a good idea...
<ScorpKing> i've got kubuntu 8.10 beta in vmware. it's faster than my host system
<DaSkreech> lovre_: Grab an intrepid CD to see where KDE is for Users now or a SUSE Cd to see where it is for develoers
<lovre_> i started using Gnome few months ago, because kde3x gave me lots of trouble. and in hope that kde4 will be ok, i was thinking of testing...
<DaSkreech> lovre_: Ha ha
<DaSkreech> No KDE4 will probably be an interesting ride for you
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how the make qemu think it has a usb flash drive instead of a hard drive?
<DaSkreech> What was KDE3 fighting you on?
<draik> What is the correct pronounciation of SUSE? "Susie" or "Zeus"?
<DaSkreech> draik: I can spell it
<draik> DaSkreech: LOL
<DaSkreech> It's easier to walk around with a Placard and hold it up anytime you refer to it
<Dr_willis_> try #SUSE
<Dr_willis_> :)
<lovre_> DaSkreech: applications were going crazy, everything had problems staying in the kicker tray, it floated in small windows, USB memory keys didnt automount, and other stuff....
<DaSkreech> Isn't it #opensuse-kde now ?
<DaSkreech> 0_o
<DaSkreech> Ahhh well
<DaSkreech> KDe4 does none of that
<draik> I'll ask in both
<lovre_> DaSkreech: so you think it has made some progress...
<ScorpKing> draik: i also want to know
<draik> "sue-sah"
<draik> ScorpKing: That's from #SUSE
<ScorpKing> hmm.. thanks
<ofv`> the system refused to assign a fixed ipv4 address to eth0
<lovre_> is Kaffeine replaced with another application in kde4.1? since i had many problems with it....
<ofv`> i did exactly what it says on paragraph 10.6.1.1 here:
<ofv`> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<DaSkreech> lovre_: dragonplayer
<ScorpKing> ofv`: sounds like you interfaces file is a bit messed up
<DaSkreech> You'll probably want kaffiene back
<ScorpKing> your*
<ofv`> ScorpKing: i checked it several times. it looks good.
<ScorpKing> ofv`: cat you pastebin it?
<ScorpKing> can* even
<draik> I've been wanting to try other OS's just for user experience. I started a bit of a mini-war in ##mac when I asked for the difference from Linux to a Mac. They derailed from my question and got into their arguments.
<ofv`> i can't paste it because the machine has no net connection, but i can copy it. give me a minute.
<lovre_> is kde 4.1 stable, or do i download kde 4.0?
<ScorpKing> draik: i find that funny :)
<ScorpKing> draik: the audio and video editing software is better on mac
<draik> ScorpKing: Me too. I was being serious with my questions, not trying to instigate. "Yeah, well I think that Mac..." "No, you're wrong. It's best/better to..."
<DaSkreech> lovre_: It's stable
<Dr_willis_> lovre_,  i dont find any of the kde4's very stable at this time.. its getting better..... but still
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> ya learn what 'not to do' with it real fast.. heh
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I find they push X really hard and X sucks
<Dr_willis_> accidently added the 'calculator' plasmid widget to the panel.. and that dident work very well
<lovre_> ok, thank you DaSkreech, Dr_willis_
<ofv`> ScorpKing: interfaces copied into http://paste.ubuntu.com/55852/
<ScorpKing> draik: it would be interesting to know what the difference is. i've never used a mac though
<DaSkreech> Yeah I spent a lot of fun time adding everything to the panel to see what would break it
<Dr_willis_> I got a Mac.. in the closet.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<DaSkreech>  4.2 should allow us to pop them back and forth so that should be good
<Dr_willis_> I still havent figured out how to MOVE panel gizmos
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's trivial in 4.1
<DaSkreech> as long as they stay on the panel
<draik> ScorpKing: Well, from what I gathered, it's very similar. Both based on Unix. I don't know when I'll dare to go back and ask another question.
<Dr_willis_> well they got it hidden from me then.. :) I dident see a 'move' in the menus, tryed right/left/middle clicking,
<lovre_> another question, i tried to connect my pc to a windows laptop pc, with a crossover cable. Seemed to set up everything nicely, but couldnt connect.... I thought this was supposed to be simple...
<Dr_willis_> silly clock was stuck in the middle of the panel.
<ScorpKing> ofv`: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/55854/
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: the cashew at the end unlocks the panel and you can slide any plasmoid anywhere you want
<ScorpKing> draik: maybe i should try ;)
 * ScorpKing giggles..
<nejode> ofv: add "network 192.168.1.0" and "broadcast 192.168.0.254"
<ofv`> ScorpKing: thanks, I'll do it asap.
<DaSkreech> lovre_: How do you mean connect?
<ofv`> nejode: thanks, i'll try that too.
<Dr_willis_> lovre_,  give them both static ip's seeiof they can ping each other.. if so t- they are networked...
<lovre_> Dr_willis_: yea, i did that. but couldnt ping them....
<ScorpKing> ofv`: you'll have to add what nejode said for it to work
<Dr_willis_> then ya got network settings wrong.. or its not a crossover cable..
<ofv`> ScorpKing: okay.
<Dr_willis_> lovre_,  or set up a dhcp server on one machine. :)
<lovre_> Dr_willis_: it is crossover, cuz i used it before... i used this application to setup: nm-applet
<nejode> ofv: *broadcast 192.168.1.254
<Dr_willis_> thats the normal network manager applet.   some peple have issues with  the network-manager stuff  at times.. but ive not had any problems
<ofv`> nejode: ah! I was just going to confirm that! :-)
<lovre_> Dr_willis_: ok thank you
<nejode> ofv: i goofed up again>> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<lovre_> another one of my questions... I connected a camera to the USB, and i wanted to put some images on it. But it insisted that it was read-only, and whatever i did i couldnt change that, even with root. Why is this
<ofv`> nejode: hehe. thanks.
<DaSkreech> lovre_: Cause it was mounted read only I Would assume
<lovre_> DaSkreech: that is possible. But it was automounted... i didnt mount manuallly..
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> and I'm thinking the automount mounted it read only
<naught101> how can I get back the old mouse theme? oxygen is crap
<DaSkreech> THough .. it should mount it as a USB drive
<lovre_> DaSkreech: what can i do about it
<ofv`> nejode, ScorpKing: it works. thank you, guys.
<naught101> in kde3
<DaSkreech> lovre_: I dunno that's what happened I'd have to run the mount command and see the options on the mount point
<lovre_> DaSkreech: ok, i will deal with that later. Thank you anyway, i downloaded and burned live kubuntu 8.04 with kde4 and going to try it. Be back in 5 minutes lol
<DaSkreech> lovre_: ok I'll be here
<ofv`> f
<ScorpKing> yw ofv`
<nejode> ofv: glad to help
<ofv`> time to get some sleep. good night, guys.
<freaky[t]> how do i set up kubuntu to mount a drive where i have my files in automatically?
<naught101> kubuntu-desktop package doesn't exist any more?
<DaSkreech> !fstab | freaky[t] Here
<ubottu> freaky[t] Here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis_> freaky[t],  edit the fstab file - if its an internal drive
<freaky[t]> ok thanks ill try
<freaky[t]> is there any documentation on how to do this?
<freaky[t]> it's a ntfs drive
<Dr_willis_> you want to read up on ntfs-3g
<Dr_willis_> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<freaky[t]> thank you :D
<armando> una vez instaldo :   sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree ya puedo desconprmir mi archivo de rar
<armando> o no
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> hi, im on live cd at the moment
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: we guessed :)
<lovre___> this is me, sorrz
<lovre___> DaSkreech, it seems i didnt download something right....
 * DaSkreech raises eyebrow
<lovre___> DaSkreech, it is version kde 4.0 and its all as it was 8 months ago, bad and shitty,... i was hoping for kde 4.1.2....
<DaSkreech> lovre_ Ahh curses
<ubuntu> a
<lovre____> disconnected
<DaSkreech> lovre____: did you get a daily ?
<lovre____> DaSkreech, what you mean
<DaSkreech> Where did you get the cd ?
<kubuser> Hello People.
<freaky[t]> DaSkreech dr_Willis thanks for your help ;D
<DaSkreech> kubuser: What about robots?
<kubuser> DaSkreech: robots?
<kubuser> Hello People.
<lovre____> DaSkreech, here: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<kubuser> 0111011010011000 robots!
<DaSkreech> lovre____: Ah no I said to get a daily :)
<kubuser> DaSkreech: so still no go after reboot.
<lovre____> DaSkreech, can you give me the link please?
<DaSkreech> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<stdin> Chris_Foster: right click the KMenu -> Menu Editor, you can set it from there
<DaSkreech> kubuser: So there goes your theory :)
<kubuser> DaSkreech: well now, I'm not sure.... Maybe intall Ubuntu...?
<Chris_Foster> stdin: ?
<DaSkreech> kubuser: Whats the history of the problem ?
<stdin> Chris_Foster: to bind a command to a key combo
<Chris_Foster> stdin: okay, thanks
<kubuser> DaSkreech: my Ubuntu box works fine on divx stuff.
<Chris_Foster> stdin: Never would have thought to look there :)
<lovre____> DaSkreech, so to download interpid?
<lovre____> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/?
<DaSkreech> yes
<kubuser> DaSkreech: history is that it's a new install. moved gentoo box to kubuntu. just got the wifi working. Now got samba working. copied the media stuff over. installed mplayer.... then video problem.
<kubuser> DaSkreech: installing vlc....
<DaSkreech> :-)
<stdin> Chris_Foster: you can set it from 'System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Command Shortcuts', but the first way is quicker to get to
<lovre____> be back....
<Chris_Foster> stdin: okay, I think I'll go with the second way because Im using kbfx and I couldn't find it
<draik> Is anyone here familiar with BackTrack 3? I want to get into using it, but don't know where to start.
<rull> usb o hard disk?
<Chris_Foster> draik: could you clarify "no knowing were to start"?
<Chris_Foster> draik: bt3 is a tool OS, its used to break security of computers and is equipped with many tools to do so, try learning what the tools do first
<draik> Chris_Foster: Not so much. I want to get into security testing and such by starting with my own home network. I want to hack everything and see where my vulnerabilities are so that I can cover my butt.
<rull> i have it in a "asus eee pc" and work good
<Chris_Foster> draik: I'm just starting to experiment with it myself, and there really is no tutorial on how to hack, because almost every time you hack something it will be different. That's the fun and complication of it
<rull> mmm with airscript
<rull> one module of back track..
<rull> 1= scan victim...
<Chris_Foster> draik: A good idea is to start with wireless security, I found that relativelly easy
<rull> 2= asociation..
<rull> 3=attack
<draik> Chris_Foster: I'm all for the fun and complicated. It is by far the best way to learn. I keep a few notebooks next to my desk so that I can take note of what I did, saw, thought and learned.
<rull> yes
<Chris_Foster> draik: good idea, although I've never found it to do anything but waste my time. :) everyones different
<rull> i wrote a mini-guide about testing my network
<draik> It's about what happened when I did something different.
<rull> iĺl go to bed, in spain is 04:12 a.m ...... zZz
<rull> good night all ^^
<Chris_Foster> My first hack was I connected to my router by using "tcpdump -n" and copying to router address and entering the settings to view my moms laptops internal IP address then I scanned her computer, got blocked by windows firewall, so I turned it off on her system and scanned again, found a disk sharing exploit and I had managment over her whole system :)
<jimmy51_home> hello, i've got a bluetooth headset (normally paired with cellphone) i'd like to pair with my kubuntu box to use as a headset.  how can i do that?
<rull> one rapid guide... 1º airodump-ng, 2º aireplay-ng...3ºaircrack-ng... is easy
<stdin> jimmy51_home: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<jimmy51_home> thanks stdin.... checking
<Chris_Foster> rull: I was so confused at first because I bought a wireless adapter that didn't support packet injection, so I couldnt figure out why everyone was doing it in 5 mins and it took my a week :P
<rull> Chris_Foster: ouch.. in this situation i will buy a "atheros" adapter ;)
<dekkong_2> hehe i have a zyxel AG 220 wireless adapter and it worked out of the box :)
<Chris_Foster> rull: yeah, I went out and got a different one. I had just bought it that day, so I could return it. When The dude asked why, I tried to make it sound as confusing as possible without laughing, the look on his face was priceless considering im 14 :D
<rull> my level of english is bad, i dont understand very good Chris_Foster, sorry xD
<jimmy51_home> std:  do i follow the pulseaudio stuff?
<jimmy51_home> (i don't know what that is.... so i fear it's ubuntu specific...)
<jimmy51_home> whoops, stdin:  do i follow the pulse audio stuff?
<Chris_Foster> rull: It's all good. I took the wireless adapter back and explained it to the guy, and he looked really surprized a 14 year old kid just told him all this complicated stuff
<stdin> jimmy51_home: kubuntu does not use pause audio, so no
<jimmy51_home> stdin: what's the kubuntu equivalent to this:  pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=bluetooth
<jimmy51_home> and... pactl load-module module-alsa-source device=bluetooth   ?
<stdin> jimmy51_home: ignore the pause audio part
<rull> Chris_Foster: he he, right , now i understand ;), is true, you re so young for this themes, but.. is good that you learn and read about it ;) remember.. is your network security! haha ;)
<jimmy51_home> stdin:  ok.  stdin:  hmmm, it's not doing something right.  ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:460:(bluetooth_hsp_hw_params) BT_SETCONFIGURATION failed : Input/output error(5)
<Chris_Foster> rull: :D
<Chris_Foster> rull: Well, I'm gonna go watch my tv show, nice talking to you
<stdin> jimmy51_home: what command is that from?
<jimmy51_home> playing a sample file
<rull> Chris_Foster:  he he, me too Chris ;), iĺl go to sleep, because in spain is 04:26 a.m, and tomorrow iĺl go to clas XD
<rull> Chris_Foster: see u men ;)
<Chris_Foster> rull: Yep :)
<stdin> jimmy51_home: try disconnecting/reconnecting the headset
<mister-tea> is the headset on discovery mode?
<jimmy51_home> yup, light's on solid
<jimmy51_home> stdin, mister-tea:  ok, now it's attempting to play, but i don't hear anything
<jimmy51_home> ah, ended up with same error
<cesbel> hola, como estan todos
<mister-tea> muy bien
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cesbel> alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar con un problema con kstarupconfig
<jimmy51_home> this is a brand new motorola H500
<jimmy51_home> does sudo modprobe snd-bt-scod mean anything to you guys?
<draik> !es | cesbel
<ubottu> cesbel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimmy51_home> is that a module i should use?
<cesbel> anybody know how can I do for solving a problem with kstartupconfig
<mister-tea> cesbel whats the problem?
<armando> ya entendi
<cesbel> I write my username and my password, but I cannot enter in any sesion, neither gnome nor kde
<cesbel> In the screen appear a message related with kstartupconfig
<cesbel> RIght now I am working in gnome failure mode (I don't know if this is the right way of writing)
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Hurmm.
<x_link> If I want to start the calculator.
<x_link> Shouldn't I just write "calc" in "run command"?
<mister-tea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<x_link> It has alwaysed worked befrore.
<cesbel> the problem is that I upgrade the system from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10 beta
<dstambou> x_link: install speedcrunch, awesome calc :)
<dstambou> x_link: and comes up with "calc"
<x_link> dstambou: But I already have a calc.
<x_link> dstambou: But it's just not working now, always worked before
<dstambou> x_link: I've no idea why it won't show. It may use a different name, may need to edit the menu entry
<Guest9271> i enable the nvidia drivers from restricted drivers can anyone tell me how to use it
<DaSkreech> If lovre comes back someone ping me
<x_link> Guest9271: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new, then change "nv" to "nvidia" in your xorg.
<Guest9271> how to do that
<Guest9271> x link i install the compiz but can;t use it untill i solve this prob
<x_link> Guest9271: I just told to how?
<x_link> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<x_link> Then you have the driver.
<Guest9271> yup
<x_link> After that you do -> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  there you change "nv" to "nvidia" and save it. After that you restart X.
<x_link> I really don't understand this with my calc.
<Guest9271> x link
<Guest9271> its already nvidia
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> Then what's the problem?
<Guest9271>   Identifier     "nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400]"
<Guest9271>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Guest9271> the prob is that my comiz is not working
<x_link> Guest9271: Good, then you're using nVIDIA.
<x_link> Guest9271: Have you installed all the right files?
<Guest9271> yup
<x_link> Okey
<Guest9271> when i run this compiz --replace
<x_link> Installed fusion-icon?
<x_link> sudo aptitude install git-core
<Guest9271> when i run this compiz --replace
<x_link> Guest9271: When you have done that then you write:
<x_link> git-clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<x_link> Guest9271: Listen to what I say.
<Guest9271> ok
<x_link> I mean, do what I said.
<Guest9271> right mate no worries
<Guest9271> its downloading
<x_link> Guest9271: Okey, tell me when it's done.
<Guest9271> ok
<x_link> sudo aptitude install git-core
<x_link> You do that first and then the other command.
<Guest9271> kbefore that command git-clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<x_link> That second command, the long one, it should be ONE line so you know.
<jimmy51_home> dang.
<Guest9271> yup
<x_link> Okey.
<jimmy51_home> i just tried 4 different procedures to get a bluetooth headset to work with kubuntu
<x_link> Guest9271: Done both commands now?
<x_link> jimmy51_home: =/
<Guest9271> stull downloading
<jimmy51_home> the end result is.... bluetooth doesn't work and now amarok crashes when i click on an mp3
<x_link> Guest9271: Okey, shouldn't take that long.
<Guest9271> don know y taking so long
<x_link> jimmy51_home: Does it crash with other players as well?
<Invelios> What packages are needed to compile plasmoids?
<x_link> Guest9271: Strange.
<ubuntu_> hi
<Guest9271> now its downloaded
<jimmy51_home> x_link: no.... and it doesn't crash if i open amarok, and then play the file from within.  it just crashes when i click on one
<jimmy51_home> weird
<x_link> jimmy51_home: Ahha okey, odd.
<x_link> Guest9271: Okey, good.
<x_link> Guest9271:
<lovre____> DaSkreech: are you here
<x_link> sudo aptitude install compiz compiz-bcop compiz-core compiz-fusion-bcop compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-kde compiz-plugins compizconfig-backend-kconfig compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig0 libcompizconfig0-dev
<DaSkreech> It depends on if you are here
<x_link> Guest9271: Run that now, as ONE line.
<jimmy51_home> i guess i'll just have to stick with windows for my SIP phone + bluetooth
<jimmy51_home> suzucks
<DaSkreech> lovre____: Nice tail
<x_link> jimmy51_home: Sorry I can't help you =/
<lovre____> DaSkreech: >) bah, other one is registered...
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> By you?
<x_link> Guest9271: I really have to go now.
<x_link> But run that last command as well.
<jimmy51_home> x_link: no prob.  maybe it will work in the next release
<DaSkreech> You are nicer with the tail anyway :)
<Guest9271> x link
<Guest9271> after that
<x_link> And when that's done just press Alt+F2 and write fusion-icon.
<Guest9271> jus give me a hint
<lovre____> DaSkreech: thank you
<x_link> Guest9271: Okey?
<lovre____> DaSkreech: anywazy, im in kde4.1 now, and its greeeeeat! just one question, why dont my applications show in try, for example konversation and amarok. they say they will sit there but i dont see them
<Guest9271> k
<lovre____> DaSkreech: yes, registered by me, but cba to identify atm
<x_link> Guest9271: When your current download is done, that long command, press Alt+F2 and write ->  fusion-icon.
<Guest9271> k
<DaSkreech> lovre____: konversation and amarok don't turn up in the tray?
<x_link> Guest9271: Sorry, forgot one thing. You have to install emerald as well.
<lovre____> DaSkreech: yes
<lovre____> DaSkreech: they dont :s
<x_link> Guest9271: sudo aptitude install emerald when your current download is done.
<Guest9271> yes
<x_link> Now i have to go.
<DaSkreech> lovre____: Both are KDe3 that might have something to do with it
<x_link> Guest9271: Join #Compiz-Fusion if it doesn't work after.
<x_link> It's 05:01 here now, so I should go to sleep =)
<x_link> Good night!
<lovre____> DaSkreech: and kopete too.. nothing is going in the tray :^
<DaSkreech> lovre____: Whats in the tray?
<lovre____> show dashboard, klipper, knetwork, kmix, and device notifier, clock ofcourse
<lovre____> DaSkreech: by the way, this looks way awesome tbh. i only hope there wont be many bugs... >s
<DaSkreech> And kopete doesn't turn up?
<DaSkreech> that's strange
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
<lovre____> DaSkreech: could it be because im on live version. although i doubt it
 * DaSkreech shrugs. It's a daily :) I have no idea what changes were made
<dstambou> my tray is screwy in kde4, glitches all over the place :p
 * DaSkreech sits by genii and gets out a KMug
<lovre____> DaSkreech: ok, dont bother :)
<DaSkreech> dstambou: Such as ?
<lovre____> DaSkreech: thank you for your time :
 * DaSkreech shakes the box and looks in
<DaSkreech> lovre____: You can have some more I have a litte left
 * genii fills DaSkreech's Kubuntu Mug to the brim with delicious coffee
<lovre____> DaSkreech: ehehehe, amused :)
<lovre____> DaSkreech: is katapult still active or is there something else
<DaSkreech> lovre____: try alt+F2
<DaSkreech> it does a lot of katpult type stuff
<lovre____> DaSkreech: i see
<DaSkreech> Katapult is still coming along
<DaSkreech> and there is another project quicksand that I'm hoping will be available for Ibex
<lovre____> DaSkreech: kk
<kubuser> clear
<DaSkreech> cls
<kubuser> DaSkreech: :)
<kubuser> still trying to determine who uses KMail and KOrganizer and etc....
<mike-solidus> how do i mount an ntfs drive?
<genii> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mike-solidus> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<kubuser> that ntfs-3g is really cool. however some issues with putting it in fstab.
<kubuser> lot of configuration.... :) but it rocks!!!
<kubuser> !
<mike-solidus> i'm trying to get it to mount when clicking the filesystem, don't care about automounting
<kubuser> clicking? in dolphin?
<mike-solidus> it says i don't have privaliges and to rebuild fuse, is there simply a different fuse package with privalages built in?
<mike-solidus> yeah with dolphin
<kubuser> Not sure about KDE as I'm new. With xfce and such click actions use fstab entries for mounting.
<kubuser> I'm sorry I shouldn't have interrupted genii as he probably has better info.
<mike-solidus> hmm, its cool, just needa find out how to mount it somehow, i know i can automount through tutorials, but i'd like to do it thorugh kde's userspace filesystem so i can access it via dolphin easily
<mike-solidus> it claims i need a different version of fuse because i'm an unprivaliged user
<genii> kubuser: I only use ext4 and XFS these days so no expert on ntfs :) But thanks for the high esteem
<genii> mike-solidus: Hm. Is this username you are on the first user which was made with install, or another name added subsequently?
<genii> (they do not get added to adm/sudo enabled group by default)
<mike-solidus> genii: it's the only user on the install
<mike-solidus> genii: besides root, letme see if i can get the actual error message for you, dolphin hides it pretty quick
<genii> Probably another argument for not running as root
<mike-solidus> and error occured while accessing "Volume (ntfs)'. the system responded: unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivaliged
<juacom99> #kubuntu-es
<juacom99> sorry i didn't mean to send that
<genii> mike-solidus: Have you compiled anything on your box yet? eg: Do you have build-essential and other stuff like that already
<mike-solidus> genii: no, but i did it through the first link you gave me with the automated python program, its wierd that fuse isn't compiled with support since kubuntu is usually run by the user instead of root though
<genii> mike-solidus: I found an explanation of why here: http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/9748
<mike-solidus> kk, so its an error with fuse itself kinda
<genii> Looks like
<jimmy51_home> where do i set file type associations?
<jimmy51_home> do i just open with, other, and check the box for remember association?
<genii> Inside the file
<jimmy51_home> ah, click the little wrench
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<jimmy51_home> have you ever heard of adept running as a little window with a green ball icon, instaead of running in the system tray?
<genii> If you are in kde4 and added a systray widget to desktop, possibly
<jimmy51_home> kde3.5, and it only happens on some boots
<mike-solidus> jimmy51_home its a conflict with compiz
<Guest13722> omg, can someone help me register a name?
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<AdamTech1> ok got it
<AdamTech1> just had to refresh my memory as I registerd before
<AdamTech1> thanks anyway
 * genii hands out another round of coffees in shiny new Kubuntu mugs
<AdamTech1> #winehq
 * mr---t- sips slowly
<AdamTech1> dang
<jimmy51_home> mike-solidus:  ah
<genii> mr---t-: Hiya
<AdamTech1> ummm how you swith channels again?
<genii> /j #name
<AdamTech1> oh ok thanks
<genii> np
<mr---t-> another night guiding the lost kubuntu user
<AdamTech1> well i have used it before, just thought i would give it a shot again
<AdamTech1> anyone used wine before?
<anethum_a> hey i just installed the nvidia 177.80 driver and it killed my sound...what do i need to check to see whats wrong?
<AdamTech1> i downloaded a .tar.bz2 file and how do i get it to install?
<genii> Um, perhaps see if the thing you just downloaded is available instead from in the package manager
<genii> AdamTech1: Is this wine you are trying to install?
<AdamTech1> it won't i get an error
<AdamTech1> and yes
<genii> AdamTech1: Follow the instructions at: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<AdamTech1> i did
<genii> What exactly does the error message say?
<AdamTech1> its not woking
<genii> !doesnwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnwork
<genii> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<genii> eg: What exactly does the error message say
<AdamTech1> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<EagleSn> AdamTech1 paste the error, using http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<AdamTech1> omg the error is right there
<AdamTech1> the full error is right there
<EagleSn> provide a link please
<AdamTech1> ?!?! for what?
<EagleSn> a link to see your error
<AdamTech1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55886/
<DaSkreech> apt-get install -f
<genii> uhoh battery alert... AFK finding charger
<AdamTech1> what will "install -f" do?
<mr---t-> force
<EagleSn> force install
<anethum_a> in that case, perhaps i'll try sound work -f
<anethum_a> ;)
<AdamTech1> when i use the install -f i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/55888/
<DaSkreech> -f is fix install not force
<EagleSn> you have to use sudo
<anethum_a> any ideas about why the latest nvidia driver killed my sound?
<EagleSn> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install wine
<mr---t-> DaSkreech: really ? i thought it was force
<mr---t-> my bad
<anethum_a> :~$ sudo kmix
<anethum_a> ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.
<anethum_a> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<ScorpKing> see what alsamixer does
<ScorpKing> cheers guys, have fun
<anethum_a> :~$ sudo alsamixer
<anethum_a> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<enyawix> kde 4.x ?
<enyawix> looking for a distro that has it
<anethum_a> kde 4.1.2 Kernel 2.6.24-21-generic nvidia proprietary driver 177.80
<kavon> so will kubuntu be using NetworkManager 0.7 and have all those snazzy features ubuntu ibex will have?
<stdin> kavon: kubuntu will have whatever ubuntu has, it has to
<stdin> they share the same base
<anethum_a> ok, today i installed the newest nvidia driver, 177.80, and it killed my sound, any help???
<EagleSn> kavon network manager 0.7 is not working well for me in Kubuntu 8.10 beta, it just does not list any available wifi
<genii> anethum_a: Incidentally in future don't use sudo to run kde or gnome applications
<genii> anethum_a: It makes their resource files owned by root and therefore not allowed to be read or altered by the user they should rightfully need to be run by
<anethum_a> oh, i was only trying sudo becuase they weren't working initially, but thanks for that info
<anethum_a> kmix will not start and anything sound related seems to have died
<genii> This is how initially simple problems become compounded....
<genii> anethum_a: My first guess is that your chipset is integrated. What does command:     lspci | grep Audio              report as your soundcard make?
<anethum_a> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<genii> anethum_a: Looking it up
<genii> anethum_a: It uses the intel hda driver.    does command:    lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel            report anything?
<anethum_a> nothing
<genii> anethum_a: Try:   sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel                  and then try previous command again, pastebin result of that please
<genii> There is also a known issue with intel made hda cards, the fix for which may also work on this one. But we will see first about just loading the driver
<anethum_a> http://pastebin.com/d54cfb27f
<anethum_a> thats all its giving me
<genii> Reading
<genii> anethum_a: You forgot the dash between snd and hda when loading the module
<genii> eg: snd-hda-intel    and not snd hda-intel
<anethum_a> same results
<mr---t-> isn't it underscore?
<anethum_a> i tried a combination of dashes and underscores just for kicks
<genii> mr---t-: It's underscore when lsmod dash when modprobe
<mr---t-> o
<genii> Hmm. "unknown symbol" generally means compiled for incorrect kernel version
<genii> anethum_a: Can you pastebin result of command:    dmesg | tail              please
<anethum_a> http://pastebin.com/d19252939
<genii> Reading
<genii> anethum_a: OK. I think you should follow the instructions for getting regular intel hda to work, since it involves compiling the driver, which will in this case overwrite the one giving grief
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<enyawix> is kubuntu 64bit milti arch?
<enyawix> will debian .deb packages work with kubuntu?
<anethum_a> ok, great. if its not terribly important that i do this now, i'd like to wait until tomorrow as i've really got to get in the bed!
<genii> anethum_a: Nothing should blow up before tomorrow ;)
<anethum_a> thanks a bunch for your help you're a lifesaver
<zerothis> ﻿I have some files in a ........../subdirectory on a removable drive. I want them (the subdirectory) to be automatically available in my home directory when the drive is plugged in. Would mount -bind or mount -rbind do this?
<anethum_a> hopefully i can get it straightened out tomorrow. g'night!
<genii> enyawix: 64 bit works on both amd and intel.       second answer: most debian packages will. But it is not a good idea to install them because when they do not work, failure can mean a system which is not operational. Usage of debian packages on (k)ubuntu is discouraged, and not supported
<unitypunk> hey...
<enyawix> genii is flash working on 64 bit version? and can I install more than one version of gcc and switch between then with gcc-config?
<genii> enyawix: Yes.Yes. And Yes.
<dinci> hello there - what are the min. system requirements for kubuntu 8 beta
<dinci> ?
<genii> dinci: They should know in channel #ubuntu+1
<dinci> genii: why not here?
<Jucato> because this channel isn't for "the next release of *buntu"
<genii> dinci: Someone here actually might know. But it's not the channel for beta releases
<genii> dinci: The minimum requirements for 8.04 are approximately Pentium 2 400Mhz system with 256Mb RAM and 3Gb hard drive.
<dinci> perfect - thank you. I didn't find that on their website in FAQ section :) they should add it!
<dinci> then here is a question for you: I just upgraded my dapper drake to edgy eft. apt-get update showed only errors. I replaced the previous sources.list from dapper. did the update - it worked.
<genii> dinci: There is not a question in that statement
<dinci> than dpkg -r to the xubuntu desktop and some related applications (kept only kde). rebooted and guess what bustbox /in/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<TRIGG3R> can anyone explain to me step by step, how to make an extended partition using the live cd?
<enyawix> #ubuntu
<dinci> Now I have oly the (initramfs) prompt and have no idea what to do - because the busybox can appear from various reasons
<dinci> (as I read on the net)
<dinci> genii: am I on the right channel for this question?
<genii> dinci: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<genii> dinci: Yes, this is the support channel for ubuntu. It would not work very well if it there were no questions being asked and answered
<genii> Insert a "k" before "ubuntu" in above statement  ;)
<anbu> any one help me mount an usb pen drive
<anbu> it says permission denied
<anbu> pls help
<anbu> urgent
<anbu> am newbe
<anbu> genii
<anbu> pls help
<freaky[t]> is there any good UML tool for kubuntu?
<genii> anbu: How is it you are attempting to mount the drive?
<anbu> when i plug my drive it shows
<genii> command-line,dolphin,konqueror, etc
<mike-solidus> is the new amarok out in packages yet?
<anbu> konqueror
<anbu> genii - konqueror
<genii> anbu: Is the username you are logged on with made after installing kubuntu, or the first name made during the install?
<anbu> first made
<anbu> genii - first made
<genii> mike-solidus: I've heard amarok2 is available but have no experience or other knowledge of it
<genii> anbu: OK. What filesystem is on there?
<anbu> genii - its fat32
<mike-solidus> genii: cool, do you know how to force katapult to reindex applications. after upgrading to the beta it still trys to load all my kde3 apps which it can't find
<genii> mike-solidus: No idea
<mike-solidus> kde4 is amazing
<mike-solidus> i tried it at 4.1 and it was really crappy, but this version rocks
<genii> anbu: Please remove the drive. Wait 20 seconds. Then plug it back in. Then in konsole issue:   dmesg | tail         and please put the result in a pastebin and report here the URL
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> anbu: If unfamiliar with pastebin see the bots instruction above
<anbu> ok gennii thanks
<TRIGG3R> can anyone explain to me step by step, how to make an extended partition using the live cd?
<genii> TRIGG3R: See http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Partition/#mixed
<anbu> genii its herehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/55910/
<anbu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55910/
<genii> anbu: Reading
<anbu> genii did u read
<genii> anbu: OK. Issue: sudo mkdir /media/sdc1;sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 -o exec,rw,users
<anbu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdc1': File exists
<genii> anbu: You should after be able to navigate to it through konqueror..storage media
<dinci> alt+f1 -> boot log. alt+f7 -> initramfs prompt. i understand grub doesn't know the swap. I edited the grub -replaced UUID with /dev/hda2. Booted - same error. On reboot the old UUID is still there (?)
<anbu> genii - it show error  'mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdc1': File exists'
<genii> dinci: Editing it in grub prompt works for 1 boot. To make it permanent edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> anbu: Thats fine. Just do the second part then
<genii> anbu: EG:        sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 -o exec,rw,users
<anbu> mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/sdc1 busy
<anbu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/sdc1
<genii> anbu: OK. first then, do:    sudo umount /media/sdc1
<anbu> thanks genii its worked
<anbu> thanks a loooooot
<genii> anbu:You're welcome
<anbu> but it shows access denied when i write some thing
<dinci> genii: I don't have the boot directory when ls-ing from the (initramfs) prompt. that ain't the problem. error persists when booting from grub without UUID
<genii> anbu: OK. 1 minute
<anbu> ya
<rod_> Hi all
<anbu> hi rod
<dinci> yo rod
<rod_> new to kubuntu trying out the toys
<genii> anbu: sudo umount /media/sdc1   once more. Then: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 -o user,rw,exec,umask=0               this time
<genii> dinci: So using hda2 still gave some grub error and will not come up into system?
<dinci> genii: unfortunately
<stdin> I think "uid=1000,gid=1000" would be good ^ there
<genii> stdin: Thanks for paying attention :)
<stdin> genii: just looking in whilst compiling codeblocks ;)
<anbu> yes it work
<anbu> where u get this information genii
<genii> anbu: Google :)
<anbu> but i search for an hour and i can't how u can
<genii> anbu: Specifically in this case from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152966
 * genii google-fu's!
<anbu> oh that's good this is the distinction between knowladgable and me
<genii> dinci: Able to boot to livecd at all?
<dinci> genii: livecd worked
<anbu> once again thanks genii.
<genii> anbu: You're welcome
<genii> dinci: From livecd would be useful to know output of: sudo fdisk -l          so to try and deduce where to point grub for loading kernel
<genii> dinci: In pastebin preferably :)
<dinci> genii: tried stdin's sugestion. boot blocked. splash disabled. kernel panis - not syncing:attempted to kill init
<dinci> but there's a syntax error: 0xid=1000 ..
<dinci> I'm wrinting "uid=1000,gid=1000"
<genii> dinci: If you're going to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 anyhow maybe just download an 8.04 cd and install directly instead of bothering to try and rescue the 6.06 failed 6.10 upgrade
<dinci> that's what I thought ..
<dinci> :)
<genii> dinci: The uid/gid recommendation was for anbu and not you
<dinci> damn
<genii> stdin: You should put username to which instructions are directed in the body of a reply so as not to cause confusion .... ;)
 * genii runs and hides
<genii> dinci: Anyhow, sudo fdisk -l    should have some info on your hd like what the partitions are named and then you could experimentally try them in turn from editing the grub prompt
<genii> hda1 hda2 hda3  or so on
<tekgeeklt> anyone have a recommendation for a ftp server that has a gui and not to difficult to setup?
<dinci> genii: thank you for your help. god bless you
<genii> dinci: You're welcome, although how effective the assistance was may be of some debate
<unitypunk> hey
<unitypunk> anyone around?
<genii> unitypunk: Somewhere between 2 and 290 perhaps
<unitypunk> yay!
<genii> unitypunk: Please state the nature of your Kubuntu emergency
<unitypunk> bahaha
<unitypunk> im having some wifi issues i think
<chfwiggu1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unitypunk> i cant stay connected to irc on the deskto
<chfwiggu1> unitypunk: ure up now 10 mins
<unitypunk> im not on the desktop
<unitypunk> its trying to get synaptic
<unitypunk> but it keeps hanging up
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<unitypunk> brb
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> like waiting for na time bomb...
<Ratchet4620>  hey um i thgink im in a bit of a jam...  I'm in the middle of upgrading from KDE3 to 8.10 and i think the install is frozen
<Ratchet4620> anysugestions on what to do?
<Ratchet4620> anybody ?????
<chfwiggum> Ratchet4620: :) its impossible to upgrade from kde3 to 8.10. u can do so from kde3 to kde4 or from 8.04 to 8.10
<genii> chfwiggum: Beat me to it
<chfwiggum> fast typer :)
<Ratchet4620> is a noob XD
<Ratchet4620> 8.04 to 8.10
<Ratchet4620> that what i ment
<genii> Ratchet4620: Perhaps you should consider not installing beta software :)
<genii> Ratchet4620: That aside they may be able to help or know something about how to assist you in the cannel for 8.10 which is #ubuntu+1
<jfesalvanera> hello
<jfesalvanera> does anybody here knows how to setup wifi
<amerigo> hello I got a problem with kino
<unitypunk> im on the trouble maker now..
<unitypunk> cant you telll :-/
<amerigo> is impossibile to conveert in mpeg format ...
<jfesalvanera> hmmm
<amerigo> kubuntu 8.04.1
<amerigo> kino just installed
<amerigo> unitypunk: probabily you must activate zeroconf
<unitypunk> whats that :-/
<jfesalvanera> does anybody here knows how to setup wifi
<jfesalvanera> any help
<chfwiggum> jfesalvanera: must specify your problem. names, versions. cant help you
<amerigo> sorry unit i was telling to jfesalvanera
<jfesalvanera> im using ubuntu 8, I had a problem how to setup wifi connection
<unitypunk> gah
<unitypunk> that is so frustrating.
<jfesalvanera> what driver do i need to install so that my wifi works?
<unitypunk> oh look
<unitypunk> desktop made it back online again.
<amerigo> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<amerigo> !mdeie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdeie
<amerigo> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<amerigo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amerigo> somebody can help me with kino??
<amerigo> i can't export avi in mpeg format
<amerigo> button is gray...
<genii> !info konverter
<ubottu> Package konverter does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<unitypunk> amerigo, what were you saying about zeroconf
<amerigo> hardy is 8.04
<amerigo> ??
<unitypunk> yes.
<unitypunk> im pretty sure
<amerigo> manDVD work in hardy?
<unitypunk> got no idea.
<unitypunk> i am super new to linux.
<unitypunk> i take it back
<unitypunk> super ignoarant.
<amerigo> Zeroconfig may be the daemon that search Wi-Fi connection
<amerigo> if you have access code may be very simple to huck a Wi-Fi connection
<unitypunk> i dont follow you?
<amerigo> i don't have wifi system ... i don't know exactly
<unitypunk> oh.. heh
<amerigo> in Admin >>System
<unitypunk> knetwork manager shows up as staying connected to the wap
<amerigo> there is something like that
<amerigo> you can found configuration
<amerigo> of system
<amerigo> and wifi connection
<amerigo> one of them have zeroconf
<amerigo> you had to found this procedure...
<amerigo> but may be halso a firewall configuration
<amerigo> in this case toy must check it
<amerigo> also
<amerigo> this is what I know
<unitypunk> not firewall.
<chfwiggum> i have some difficulties :) with i think the xine engine.when i use amarok and mirointernettv(depends on democracy player) under kde4 it seems the video driver for xine isnt set correctly.tried most of the drivers to change in console b/c xine gui crashes when it comes to change video drivers.manipulated xorg.conf - no change.the mplayers work all nicely, kaffeine also, but crashes when i try to set xine-parameters in the gui.
<chfwiggum> probs only with amarok2-video and democracyplayer
<amerigo> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<chfwiggum> :(
<chfwiggum> in mplayer i chose x11 for video_driver but cant find it in xine-maybe different name?
<chfwiggum> maybe someone may lend me his xorg.conf to compare? on an ubuntu install democacy works like a charm out of box
<chfwiggum> *democracy
<unitypunk__> gah
<unitypunk__> why cant i mount this hard drive :/
<unitypunk__> well i know why..
<unitypunk__> but it wont let me fix it..
<chfwiggum> unitypunk__: which hard drive?
<unitypunk__> its a 160g ntfs drive
<chfwiggum> want it to mount at start? did u put it in /etc/fstab?
<unitypunk> chfwiggum,  its not in fstab.
<unitypunk> and.. it timed out again.
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: do u want it to be mounted at boottime?
<unitypunk> sure, but im not spcificly trying to do it at boot, i was trying to do it now.
<chfwiggum> ok ill help
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: open a console
<unitypunk> ok
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: blkid
<unitypunk> didnt do anything
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: sudo blkid
<chfwiggum> sry
<unitypunk> ah
<chfwiggum> then u open /etc/fstab in kate as root
<chfwiggum> to write
<chfwiggum> like alt+f2  kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<unitypunk> rgr
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: rgr?
<unitypunk> kate is up
<chfwiggum> yup
<chfwiggum> now in console there u find ur hd with an UID
<unitypunk> mmhmm
<chfwiggum> this UUID u copy in fstab
<chfwiggum> in a new line :)
<unitypunk> done
<tMish> where do I report fde4 bug
<tMish> where do I report kde4 bug
<chfwiggum> so this line starts with UUID=some number
<unitypunk> got it
<chfwiggum> then u make a folder in your home directory
<chfwiggum> wher u want this hd to be mounted
<unitypunk> does it matter where i make it?
<unitypunk> can i put it with the other hard drive in /media
<chfwiggum> well if u want read/write acces as a normal user it should be in YOUR /home/unitypunk directory
<unitypunk> oh.. ok
<chfwiggum> or whatever ur username is
<unitypunk> new folder named anything i want?
<chfwiggum> sure
<unitypunk> done
<chfwiggum> back to /etc/fstab
<chfwiggum> first UUID
<unitypunk> k
<chfwiggum> then space then the path to your new hd-folder
<chfwiggum> then space then ntfs ?(u said?)
<chfwiggum>  space defaults space 0 space 2
<unitypunk> okay
<unitypunk> got all that
<chfwiggum> no quotes around the UUID? then save that thing:)
<unitypunk> saved.
<unitypunk> reboot?
<chfwiggum> kewl now in console lets mount all in fstab with mount -a
<chfwiggum> no reboot its not M$
<chfwiggum> :)
<joy> hello
<unitypunk> didnt work
<chfwiggum> sudo mount -a?
<joy> may i ask how to delete most visited site?
<unitypunk> gave me the same thing about being denied
<chfwiggum> only sudo can mount !!
<unitypunk> because ntfs iss marked to be inuse
<unitypunk> no
<unitypunk> i did sudo mount -a
<joy> i want to delete all the site i recently visit
<unitypunk> log file indicates unclean shut down
<joy> can you help me how to do this?
<chfwiggum> want to paste that fstab line? leave out your username
<joy> where can i find log file?
<unitypunk> yerr
<joy> is it at the konqueror?
<unitypunk> the line with uuid?
<chfwiggum> yep
<joy> hey unitypunk
<joy> can you help me?
<mty4806> soone plz... I need some serious help.... drivin me nutz
<unitypunk> UUID=DED08416D083F2D7 /home/unitypunk/storage ntfs 0 2
<mty4806> have a new, FRESH install... just finished updating...
<unitypunk> no joy, i suck at this stuff..
<unitypunk> im trying to learn myself :-/
<mty4806> fresh formated HDD.... 1tb internal. 3 partions ext3
<joy> ok
<unitypunk> my dad got a 1tb external.. im jelous..
<mty4806> mounted in each perspective folders under /home/XXX1 - 3
<joy> me too
<joy> anybody here...
<mty4806> I cant write to any of them...
<joy> hey mty4806
<mty4806> ya ya
<mty4806> waz - up joy
<joy> can you help me how to delete all the site i recently visited?
<carib909> Cannot open network services on KDE4 Kubuntu authentication error. Any ideas
<mty4806> visited some ... pern sites dont want to be found out
<mty4806> ????
<joy> no
<mty4806> ooohh
<joy> i want to delete it
<mty4806> ok, well under firefox, cust clear the cash
<joy> im here at office
<joy> its prohibited here
<joy> dont them to find out
<mty4806> oohhh
<joy> can you help me
<carib909> They can still tell what sites you visited. Registered on servers.
<joy> where can i find firefox
<mty4806> ummm... is this a corperate system ur using?
<joy> yes
<joy> im using linux
<mty4806> if it is, good luck with permissions... you will prolly need to be sudo....
<carib909> What browser is joy using?
<mty4806> firefox i presume
<chfwiggum> joy: no ladies' pics at work if u dont have write access :)
<joy> konqueror
<joy> its konqueror
<joy> yeah
<joy> hey
<joy> somebody help me
<chfwiggum> joy: ure doomed
<mty4806> so um yeah.... I need to modify permissions for all 3 of my partisons within one drive, mounted at /home/"folder 1- 3"
<unitypunk> chf
<unitypunk> i got it..
<mty4806> cant write to them withought sudo
<chfwiggum> bring it on
<unitypunk> had to force it.
<mty4806> this is my drive for netatalk file locations
<joy> hey
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: it works?
<joy> chfwiggum
<unitypunk> yeah
<unitypunk> hey..
<joy> unitypunk
<unitypunk> its in my fstab twice
<joy> can you help me
<joy> im using konqueror
<chfwiggum> unitypunk: once is enough if ure sure delete the second
<mty4806> if your corp is any good they prolly log all internal network activity via a proxy svr
<chfwiggum> or comment it out with #
<unitypunk> one was there before you
<unitypunk> *before i added the one
<chfwiggum> comment it out
<unitypunk> "?
<unitypunk> quotes?
<unitypunk> or ##?
<chfwiggum> one # at beginning of line is enough
<unitypunk> k
<joy> hello
<chfwiggum> then save it maybe u want to reboot to prove your work
<joy> i cant follow
<unitypunk_> brb
<mty4806> so yeah.... I need to make write premissions to 3 partions... for read/write alll folders in each partion
<carib909>   Cannot open network services on KDE4 Kubuntu authentication error. Any ideas
<mty4806> btw, ever notice in the showtime siers "Weeds" there isnt a single IBM??? APPLE is #1, ubuntu is #1.1
<unitypunk> damn its late.
<mty4806> well in iraq its jsut about lunch time
<unitypunk> lol
<mty4806> <<--- deployed US SOLDIER
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mty4806> so yeah.... havin a lil issue
<smutje> hi
<mty4806> and I just broke my chair.... now I have 2 issues
<smutje> could somebody tell me how to change grafic size
<mty4806> grafic.... specify plz
<smutje> i wanna use 1024x768
<smutje> or 1280x768
<mty4806> do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<smutje> i only can use 640x or 800x
<smutje> no
<mty4806> nvidia, or ati?
<smutje> nvidia
<smutje> uptget nvidia ?
<mty4806> well that is ez.... go to system/admin/ hardware drivers
<smutje> thx
<carib909> Help on network connections please
<mty4806> np smutje
<mty4806> i have to go to the px... my chair brokeded....
<amerigo> nobody have idea why export in mpeg is disabilited...?
<amerigo> pgrm. Kino  -  Hardy 8.04.1
<amerigo> i can't export
<powertool08> how many minutes can I overburn an 80 min cd? Is 87:44 too much?
<waylandbill> powertool08: 90 seconds depending on media
<chfwiggum> Guest79985: depends on the material u got, but 87 might be too long
<powertool08> waylandbill: hmm, so I guess I'm not going to get those last ones on there :/
<waylandbill> no. not 7 minutes. :)
<powertool08> waylandbill: and it wouldn't do 4:04 over?
<chfwiggum> powertool08: well on some german sonys i heard 85 was possible
<powertool08> waylandbill: I guess a better question is, how do I find the size of the files to be added in k3b?
<powertool08> chfwiggum: Hmm... I just have a boring samsung
<chfwiggum> powertool08: it really depends on the cds u got
<chfwiggum> not the writer
<powertool08> chfwiggum: If I go for it will it just burn to the edge and then stop mid-song when I play or will it fubar my drive?
<powertool08> chfwiggum: oh, well cheap imation's for the media
<chfwiggum> powertool08: no harm to hardware, maybe u check it out
<powertool08> chfwiggum: I think I will, thanks :)
<waylandbill> you won't hurt the hardware, you just will make a frisbee... or a beverage coaster..
<waylandbill> you are essentially writing on the lead area. If you write too much, there will no room for the lead and it wont get written making the disc no good.
<powertool08> waylandbill: ok
<powertool08> well it burned but the last song cuts off 1:49 into it, oh well...
<chfwiggum> powertool08: so how much did u put on it?
<powertool08> chfwiggum: I went with the 84:04
<chfwiggum> not too bad :)
<powertool08> chfwiggum: so it cut about a minute and a half from the last track, and the last 3 don't have cd text with them
<chfwiggum> ah 82 aint world record :)
<powertool08> guess I should get some sleep... its 5:15 am and I have to be up at 7
 * powertool08 bids goodnight to irc
<mty4806> nahhh its 127pm in iraq... ur good
<JackWinter> horay, just setup /boot/grub on another partition and made a custom menu.lst  works a charm.  considering adding a 5:th os now :)
<JackWinter> is the kubuntu 4.10 beta out yet ? and which level ?  rc ?
<mty4806> hey jack... can u help me?
<JackWinter> mty4806: don't know if i can :)  what's the prob ?
<mty4806> kk... here check it out... I got an internal 1tb, 3 partons, mounted in /home/"fldr1 - 3" but I cannto write to them... each drive is for somthing differnt... 1 music, 2 fam pics& vida, & 3 time machine to run with netatalk.
<jarek_> hello! i have ubuntu and want to install on it kubuntu, how? sudo apt-get install kde? that is all? :)
<mty4806> but I cant write to them... adn I need ALL users to be able to write
<mty4806> write read, create, move ... all permissions?
<mty4806> can I just chmod 770 /home/ fldr 1-3?
<waylandbill> mty4806: the way I would handle that is to put the users you want to access into a group and give write access to that group.
<waylandbill> mty4806: giving write access to the world would do what you want, but is almost always a bad idea.
<mty4806> ok.... last time I did that I had to reinstall cause I messed sumthin up...
<mty4806> what I did i unno
<JackWinter> mty4806: ok, as i've been told lately the traditional way is the mount media in /media but that shouldn't matter, you can do as you like.  are the disks writable at all ?  depends on the options used in /etc/fstab  lastly i suppose you can chmod them.  770 would make them accessible for yourself and users in your group.  maybe 644 would be a better choise ?
<mty4806> well lets try...
<JackWinter> mty4806: or 666...  would make them read/write for all users
<mty4806> ok, the devil chmod... got it....
<mty4806> ok creating a folder is says permissions denied
<mty4806> do I need to reboot?
<JackWinter> no need to reboot
<mty4806> no work yet
<crusty> hey
<JackWinter> first of all for what user are they ?  ls -l  shows that
<waylandbill> you shouldn't ever have to reboot unless you install a new kernel. :)
<mty4806> ls: cannot access /home/music/lost+found: Permission denied
<mty4806> total 0
<mty4806> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? lost+found
<mty4806> matthew@File-Hopper:~$
<mty4806> wtf is that?
<JackWinter> try sudo ls -l then
<mty4806> k
<mty4806> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2008-10-10 09:32 lost+found
<JackWinter> so that belongs to user root from group root, and is rwx only for root, so no one can access it....
<mty4806> k how do I amke it part of the "users" group
<JackWinter> sudo chown user:group filename
<mty4806> K can I just do that to a directory?
<JackWinter> think you can do it reccursive with -R option, so try "sudo chown -R mty:mty /home/music"
<JackWinter> replace mty with your username:group
<mty4806> what is the default user group?
<JackWinter> i assume you are under kubuntu.  in that case it would be the same as your username.  look with "ll -l *" in your home dir...
<mty4806> ok.. tried that... heres the error
<mty4806> Error removing file: Permission denied
<mty4806> that is with rght clk creat new folder
<JackWinter> can you pastebin the /etc/fstab file ?
<mty4806> shure...
 * JackWinter still wonders if there is a kubuntu 8.10 beta :)
<mty4806> k its there
<mty4806> mty4806 fstab
<mty4806> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55955/
<JackWinter> ok that looks fine.  you did create the mount parts in /home before mounting the partitions right
<mty4806> i created the parts during install
<JackWinter> no i mean the mountpoints.  in /home you would have to do "sudo mkdir music" "sudo mkdir TimeMacheen" etc.  also be careful about upper/lower case...
<mty4806> like I said.... they were created during inital install...
<JackWinter> ok.  what happened when you did chown above ?
<mty4806> just took it
<mty4806> no errors
<JackWinter> and how does a "sudo ll -l *" in /home look like ?
<JackWinter> sorry ls -l *
<mty4806> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? lost+found
<mty4806> drwx------ 2 matthew matthew 16384 2008-10-10 09:32 lost+found
<mty4806> this is sudo
<JackWinter> is this in /home ?
<mty4806> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55956/
<mty4806> sry
<JackWinter> ok, looks like music belongs to you know.  and if you do the same in /home/music ?
<mty4806> permissions denied for cd
<JackWinter> actually i wonder if this is right.  (still a bit of a noob).  my mountpoints are 755 once the media has been mounted in any case...
<mty4806> ok. here seeing how there is nothing in them folders... I will delete them.... and erase them from fstab
<mty4806> recreate.... but I need them to remount auto after reboot
<amerigo> i had to install gtk+ for kubuntu hardy 8.04
<amerigo> what should i use?
<JackWinter> probably you have to set them 755 if they are for your own use, and 777 if they are for all users of the machine...
<mty4806> ok.... here we go
<mty4806> sudo chmod -R /home/
<amerigo> ok
<mty4806> ???
<JackWinter> no, that's a bad idea :)
<amerigo> mty4806: with how you are speaking?
<mty4806> JackWinter
<amerigo> ok sorry
<waylandbill> you don't want universal access to all user's folders to all users. that's definately an accident waiting happen.
<waylandbill> not to mention that Jill may not want Jack to see her... files...
<mty4806> the "server" is only for serving personal files on home network from OS X
<mty4806> this system will be used by none.... screen keyboard, mouse all disconected with fiber to router
<mty4806> and then stuffed in a closet
<JackWinter> and what are you going to use nfs ?
<mty4806> netatalk
<JackWinter> sorry don't know that.  if it was nfs then it would be easy :)
<waylandbill> if you don't need multiple users then just create a single account for storing the files then.
<randry> I have problem with wireless
<JackWinter> i don't think you need to worry about all these users and access rights
<randry> anyone can help?
<waylandbill> randry: perhaps if you could be more specific we can try.
<randry> ok
<mty4806> well OS will require login.... default username is os x registerd name. ie "Matthew Yax" and then TM will conect and create immage of system
<randry> if I run lspci
<randry> there is no WLAN01
<randry> only eth0 and io0
<randry> I have installed ndiswrapper but it won't work
<mty4806> ok, I am out...
<randry> and it can't recognise my broadcom
<randry> it says uknown device 4311
<randry> any suggestion?
<randry>  it says  ::0000:06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<waylandbill> last I knew that line was handled by the b43 kernel module and didn't need ndiswrapper.
<randry> so
<randry> What can I do?
<waylandbill> is it listed in the Hardware Drivers Manager?
<randry> what do u mean
<randry> I run lspci
<randry> it was listed there
<randry> even the light showing wireless is not on
<waylandbill> I mean... in the k-menu, go to system, and select "Hardware Drivers Manager"
<waylandbill> the broadcom should be in there and not enabled. enabling it requires a hard wire network connection to download the b43 firmware.
<randry> there is no hardware driver manger , do u mean device manager?
<Dr_willis_> for the b43 stuff.. some times you need to do a little more work.. dependong on the exact wireless chipset. (or at least ive had to)
<randry> I can't find there , is it Mobile PCI bridge
<randry> what is b43?
<randry> and system>administration>networking says enter password invalid
<Dr_willis_> it would want your first users password - i imagine..
<randry> I have only one user
<randry> What can I do know?
<Dr_willis_> I just  got here.. so have no idea what you are trying to do.
<randry> I want to get my wireless working
<waylandbill> randry is trying to get his 4311 wireless running. ndiswrapper is installed.
<Dr_willis_> K -> system -> Hardware Drivers Manager
<Dr_willis_> is the hardware driver tool under Kubuntu 8.04 Kde 3
<Dr_willis_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis_> I would check the docs and wiki pages for that specific card also.
<randry> mine is ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Dr_willis_> some take  a little extra work
<Dr_willis_> I have No clue on 6.06 -  I would suggest upgrading.
<waylandbill> oh.. dapper.. that's why there's no hardware driver manager. :)
<Dr_willis_> that card may not even be supported on 6.06
 * Dr_willis_ points out that the VERSION of the release.. is very impiorntant thing to mention when asking a question. :)
<randry> there is no hardware Driver manger
<Dr_willis_> randry,  yep.. i forget what its called in 6.06 - it may be restricted-manager, or somthing named lilke that..
<waylandbill> if the version isn't told, we assume the current release. :-D
<Dr_willis_> But thats no guarentee that card will work in 6.06
<randry> how do I upgrade it
<Dr_willis_> wireless has been much improved in 8.04
<Dr_willis_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<waylandbill> I'm pretty certain the b43 module is not in dapper.
<randry> really
<waylandbill> I want to guess that it came with fiesty or gutsy
<randry> so wireless will not work in ubuntu dapper
<waylandbill> you may be able to get ndiswrapper working, but you may save some frustration by upgrading
<waylandbill> having a kernel module is better than a windows driver wrapper for sure.
<Dr_willis_> if you are going to upgrade.. you may want to wait till the 8.10 release is out..  and just do a clean new install.
<Dr_willis_> 8.10 due out at the end of this month
<randry> there is a windows wireless driver inside system>administration
<randry> and a button add
<Dr_willis_> if there are no modules/drivers for that broadcom chipset.. it wont matter what buttens are there..
<Dr_willis_> I would hit the ubuntu forums and serch for '6.06 B43XX' where XX is your proper chipset #
<randry> mine is 4311 i think
<randry> ok
<kiran> #nightlabs
<H|V_3ala2> hey
<Caveman> names
<randry> hey
<H|V_3ala2> I have a problem installing kubuntu 8,10
<H|V_3ala2> fresh istallation,,,,,stops at a screen with text mod,,,,,ubuntu@ubuntu:"$
<H|V_3ala2> any1 here knows what to do?
<Dr_willis_> clarify a bit..
<Dr_willis_> You Installed.. and it installed succesuffly? but you get  the LOGIN: prompt at boot up?
<H|V_3ala2> no
<H|V_3ala2> It's on booting
<H|V_3ala2> after the loading screen
<Dr_willis_> thats not very clear...
<H|V_3ala2> ok,,,,listen
<Dr_willis_> you mean after grub.. then ya see the silly bar animation, you then do not see the KDM login screen. but instead get a login: or is it going straight to a Shell Prompt?
<H|V_3ala2> when u want to install it or run the live,,,,u put the cd to boot
<randry> Have u found something there Dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> randry,  somthing where?
<H|V_3ala2> I have selected language
<H|V_3ala2> and then pressed enter
<randry> in forum 6.06 b4311
<H|V_3ala2> loading screen apear,,,then finish,,,and it says bios year==0...then mouse cross apear
<H|V_3ala2> but only for 2 secs
<Caveman> H|V_3ala2: so you get ubuntu@ubuntu$: prompt ?
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<Caveman> so
<H|V_3ala2> at the end that's what I get
<Caveman> it looks like you might have booted into text mode
<Caveman> this is the live cd you said?
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<Caveman> right
<Caveman> what kind of video hardware do you have?
<H|V_3ala2> sis mirage 3
<Dr_willis_> you said it was  a 'fresh installation'   which dident make sence then..
<Caveman> H|V_3ala2: hrmm, ok this a laptop or desktop?
<H|V_3ala2> laptop
<Dr_willis_> Ive seen lot of people in here with 'sis' problems.
<Caveman> make model?
<H|V_3ala2> I meant by fresh that's not I'm upfrading
<H|V_3ala2> it's 671
<randry> 671?
<H|V_3ala2> yea sis mirage 3 671
<H|V_3ala2> sorry 672
<Caveman> hrmm
<Caveman> ok
<H|V_3ala2> the cd works on core duo2 laptop
<Caveman> well there have been video problems with that model I seem to remember
<H|V_3ala2> but not on mine
<Caveman> wait let me dig up the thing I was reading the otherday
<Caveman> one sec
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<Caveman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808203
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<H|V_3ala2> I got it
<Caveman> yeah looks like that it has problems with that model
<Caveman> but I'd suggest maybe try running the text mode installler
<Caveman> if you are trying to install
<H|V_3ala2> even when I try safemode,,,it doesn't start
<Caveman> as it sounds like its getting to a textlogon prompt
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<Caveman> H|V_3ala2: try the option that says install
<Caveman> and then it should ask
<Caveman> if it wants' text or gui
<Dr_willis_> The live cd may not like the sis card.. it maybe best to install using the alternative installer
<Caveman> say text
<Caveman> yeah
<Caveman> what Dr_willis_ said
<Dr_willis_> I dident think the live desktop cd had the text installer.. I think the live-dvd does have both..
<H|V_3ala2> hmmm
<Caveman> yeah I don't know
<Caveman> I don't use the live cd much
<Caveman> I normally just use netinstall
<Caveman> heh
<randry> I have a problem also using wget , Dr_willis , are u familiar with wget?
<H|V_3ala2> even when I try to install,,,,on certain step it says faild to start xserver
<Caveman> yeah
<Caveman> H|V_3ala2: your going to have to get everything installed in textmode
<Caveman> and then mess around with the video settings
<Caveman> that link I gave should help you with that
<H|V_3ala2> aha
<H|V_3ala2> or mabe I should just upgrade?
<Caveman> yeah you might find the alternative installer disk the way to go
<Caveman> that's a text based installler
<H|V_3ala2> I mean install 8.04 the upgrade
<Dr_willis_> It may be worth trying the 8.10 live cd
<Caveman> should allow you to get the OS up and running
<Caveman> Dr_willis_: is that out?
<H|V_3ala2> 8.04 works
<Dr_willis_> Caveman,  its being worked on - due out at end of month
<Caveman> Dr_willis_: ohhhhhh right
<Caveman> good stuff
<Dr_willis_> Caveman,  :) so its oit..b ut not finalized
<H|V_3ala2> but 8.04 is boring
<randry> Is anyone here familiar with WGEt?
<Caveman> randry: depends what you want to do with wget
<Caveman> fireway
<Caveman> if it know we'll answer
<Dr_willis_> wget has some very detailed man pages. :)
<H|V_3ala2> u know by the way it's the same error installin the ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis_> !info kwget
<ubottu> Package kwget does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> bummer.. i know theres a front end or 2 to wget also.
<Caveman> blah, wget is better than kwget heh
<randry> it says always connecting to campusnet.ac.za and then proxy not found
<Caveman> randry: does your network need a proxy server?
<Caveman> can you get a direct connection to the server your trying to get to ?
<randry> the problem is I'm no longer in this university
<manish> what is the repository for KDE 4.1
<Caveman> right.
<randry> I don't know if I should change something
<manish> can somebody tell me please
<H|V_3ala2> kde 4.1 rocks
<Caveman> so your trying to connect to the server from outside?
<randry> yes
<Caveman> right
<manish> ya HJV but i dont the repositories that i need to enable
<Caveman> can you do it in a borwer?
<manish> can you please tell me
<Caveman> *browser even
<Caveman> manish: google? http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<H|V_3ala2> dunno manish,,,I'm not even able to run a new system runs it
<Dr_willis_> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis_> that url tells ya how to install kde4.1
<H|V_3ala2> what's the best operating system have ever made?
<Dr_willis_> C64 Geos
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> the C128 Geos was good also.
<H|V_3ala2> bad that I didn't hear about them
<H|V_3ala2> windows98sec edtion was nice
<Caveman> best os ever made..
<Caveman> man that's a hard call
<Caveman> I mean its a very personal decision
<ActionParsnip> amiga :D
<ActionParsnip> hahha
<H|V_3ala2> but at least we can say vista is not among them
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<Dr_willis_> OS's are tools..  some tools are better at some tasks then others.. You dont want to use a claw hammer to drive fence posts.. :)
<Caveman> haha yeah
<Caveman> although vista is ok on the right hardware
<Caveman> just wish they hadn't changed all the m enus
<Caveman> server 2008 is kinda cool
<Caveman> *loves all those new GPs*
<Caveman> but that's another topic
<H|V_3ala2> hahaha
<H|V_3ala2> some rest to pc'z
<H|V_3ala2> or just before som1 hurts his system
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<Caveman> yeah
<H|V_3ala2> what's the longest duration that some system stayed with u before it crashed?
<Caveman> and needed a reboot
<Caveman> or rebuild?
<H|V_3ala2> rebuild
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<Caveman> ohhh
<Caveman> right..
<Dr_willis_> ive had 3+mo uptime on some of my home machines..
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<Caveman> well my current linux desktop install of ubuntu
<H|V_3ala2> brb
<Caveman> started out ages ago
<Caveman> its been through three lots of hardware
<Caveman> same install
<Caveman> that's probably 3 years worth
<Dr_willis_> 1+week is commonplace here.. one month+  a bit rarer.. but some boxs get that.
<Caveman> although my windows desktop at work isn't doing badly
<compilerwriter> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ActionParsnip> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/today/top.avg.html
<Caveman> its up to 2 years
<Caveman> without a rebuild
<Dr_willis_> Grandson likes to press the prety blue buttons
<Caveman> in terms of uptime..
<Caveman> I don't keep huge uptimes
<Caveman> like ot reboot my boxes from time to time
<Dr_willis_> I like to power down.. and clean the dust bunnies out of the box's every other month also
<Caveman> but the server that runs my tape library is up to 300 days
<Dr_willis_> :)
<H|V_3ala2> back
<Caveman> Dr_willis_: oh your good! I'm bad with that
<Caveman> hahah
<H|V_3ala2> 2years r coooooool
<Caveman> I tend to pay attention when the fans start making those bad noises
<Dr_willis_> I do use a aircompressor.. thats not great on a pc.. :) but that compressed air in a can is too much $$
<Caveman> or I get temperature alarts
<Caveman> yeah
<H|V_3ala2> looool
<Dr_willis_> I got a Pomerianian Dog.. he gets fur everywhere
<Caveman> I steal the compressed air from work for my clean outs
<Caveman> heh
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<freaky_t> what can i use to read .pdf files in kubuntu? im on intrepid and kpdf doesn't exist
<randry> When I was trying to get something using wget it gave me this
<JackWinter> hm long shot.  i just deleted some file (by mistake) that i didn't want to lose.  they are not in the trash.  anyway to recover them from a ext3 partition ?
<randry> Resolving campusnet.xxx.ac.xx... xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ActionParsnip> freaky_t: xpdf
<H|V_3ala2> I'm just running a huge fan to cool my pc
<randry> Connecting to campusnet.xxx.ac.xx|xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx|:xxxx... connected.
<randry> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 502 Proxy Error ( The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL).  )
<randry> 14:38:01 ERROR 502: Proxy Error ( The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL).  ).
<freaky_t> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | freaky_t
<ubottu> freaky_t: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<randry> Do i need to change something somewhere
<Caveman> randry: sounds like either you have a proxy server on your network that it can't get through
<Caveman> or there is one at the remote end
<Caveman> does a web browser get to the page?
<Caveman> if it does
<Caveman> check the proxy settings
<Caveman> in the browser
<Caveman> and then try those in wget
<Caveman> or if your using an isa proxy
<Caveman> install the isa client
<ActionParsnip> ease up on CR dude
<Caveman> and wget will tunnel through it
<randry> yes the network have a login and password , but it says this even I when was outside the network
<Caveman> randry: can you get to the page from your browser on the machine your running this command on?
<randry> let me try
<Kage_Jittai> !kget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget
<randry> Caveman I can't it says login as anonymous  ... login incorrect....
<randry> Caveman , where can I enter login and password?
<Caveman> randry: looks like your going to haveto find a username and passowrd!
<Caveman> if you get it working in the browser
<Caveman> just replicate those setttings in wget
<Caveman> and it should all work )
<Caveman> anyway, I'm heading off
<randry> I have username and password , but I dont know where can i enter it
<randry> setting in wget? where is it ?
<BluesKaj> Hoedy
<BluesKaj> err howdy :)
<randry> Last question : My headphone was not working, and now it works but with a pitch noise
<randry> how can i cancel this noise
<BluesKaj> randry: pitch noise ?...could you elaborate
<H|V_3ala2> disable mic sound
<H|V_3ala2> mabe?
<manish> what is the file where synaptics db is stored
<manish> my synaptic does not open
<manish> what should i do
<manish> Please help
<randry> I have but it still there
<manish> please can some body tell where to edit synaptic database
<randry> a pitch noise == like beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<H|V_3ala2> like a sound commin from magnetic field
<randry> I don't know how to call it
<H|V_3ala2> that's what I guess
<randry> like a radio fm = beeeeeeeee
<H|V_3ala2> intresting
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<randry> I'm not joking
<H|V_3ala2> is it ur cellphone?
<H|V_3ala2> try to move it and see
<randry> cellphone?
<randry> move my cellphone?
<BluesKaj> feedback H|V_3ala2 ,is prolly right. Mute the mic input
<H|V_3ala2> he muted the mic
<H|V_3ala2> what u suggest blueskaj?
<randry> yes I muted int MIC
<nightdragon> damn... wheres a german channel when you need it
<H|V_3ala2> there is german chan
<H|V_3ala2> try kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de | nightdragon
<ubottu> nightdragon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<randry> And from  my alsamixer command I don't have headphone volume bar
<nightdragon> nice, but i was talking more along the lines of general german conversation :)
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<randry> both MASTER and PCM control the headphone
<H|V_3ala2> hmmmmmmmm
<randry> H|V_3ala2 are u kidding me
<H|V_3ala2> kiddin ya with what?
<randry> the noise stop when i touched the headphone jack
<H|V_3ala2> woooooo
<nightdragon> its a grounding problem
<nightdragon> just FYI
<randry> but after 5 s it come again
<nightdragon> oh, thats not a grounding problem... most likely its a bad mike
<randry> mike?
<H|V_3ala2> magnitics sux
<H|V_3ala2> he means mic
<huydq> hi
<nightdragon> some of the "higher end" mikes have a noise cancelation feature where they shut off the mike pickup after 5 seconds... the problem is apparently that you have noise in your line
<huydq> I AM VIETNAMESE
<huydq> I AM VIETNAMESEhelp me
<nightdragon> i would get a power conditioner on your computer (aka surge protector)... that should clear things up
<randry> ok
<nightdragon> if that doesnt work, you can ususally pick up a low pass filter from radio shack, that would work too
<huydq> I WANT TO ACV|TIVE ROOT user ! WHAT DO I DO ?
<huydq> I WANT TO ACV|TIVE ROOT user ! WHAT DO I DO ?
<huydq> I AM VIETNAMESEhelp me
<huydq> I WANT TO ACV|TIVE ROOT user ! WHAT DO I DO ?
<nightdragon> huydq: the first thing to do is to stop typing
<nightdragon> because when you repeat your lines its annoying
<randry> ok
<huydq> i have reset password for ROOT user
<nightdragon> what you do to get into root is type su
<nightdragon> and it will prompt you for your PW
<huydq> i have reset password for ROOT user
<nightdragon> but be careful because you can do some nasty stuff with root
<BluesKaj> !root | huydq
<ubottu> huydq: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nightdragon> pssh... scripts? how blasse. :-P
<nightdragon> i enjoy the finger excercise. :)
<H|V_3ala2> HAHA
<huydq> thanks !
<nightdragon> and you can easily set a root password by logging into single user mode and using passwd
<nightdragon> although i doubt huy here would be able to figure that out
<||arifaX> I want to use bigmem x86 kernel from debian in my kubuntu (hardy) is it easy going or problematic?? has someone a good link for a howto?
<H|V_3ala2> I'm sick of computers
<randry> nightdragon how do i cancel this line noise
<nightdragon> randry: is it a USB headset? or the old fashioned jack kind?
<nightdragon> H|V_3ala2: i vote abacases.
<randry> not usb
<nightdragon> theres your problem
<nightdragon> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080714104355AAwToYq
<nightdragon> get your wires from your mic away from any high frequency sources
<nightdragon> (like a CRT monitor)
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<BluesKaj> randry:  are you using a crt screen or lcd ?
<nightdragon> or if your cable is shot
<nightdragon> your best option is a USB headset though... those things have sound processors in them that block that stuff out good
<randry> crt , lcd ?
<nightdragon> is the thing big and fat or really thin
<nightdragon> your monitor that is, not your mother in law :)
<H|V_3ala2> haha,,,he thought I was kidding when I said magnitic field
<nightdragon> no that is what it is... electonics 101
<randry> ok
<randry> but when i touched the jack it stopped
<AlephTwo> Any grub wizards here today?
<nightdragon> randry: the question is.. is your monitor a really big heavy one, or is it a flat panel?
<nightdragon> we need to know this to help you
<randry> mp3 player headphone
<H|V_3ala2> ok u may try to isolate the end of the wire
<nightdragon> oh this is an mp3 player?
<randry> I don't know what a monitor is?
<H|V_3ala2> it's his pc,,,but he is using mp3 headphone
<AlephTwo> monitor = screen = display
<nightdragon> randy: its what you are looking at right now as we speak
<nightdragon> you are reading my words off of it
<randry> no , the headphone
<nightdragon> that is called a monitor
<nightdragon> a screen... its a tv for your computer
<nightdragon> you get my meaning?
<randry> ohhh
<nightdragon> ...and the lightbulb clicks on :)
 * AlephTwo needs a grub guru. Feel free to volunteer =)
<randry> monitor = flat = laptop
<nightdragon> ok... cool
<huydq> hi
<nightdragon> in this case... the hum is probably caused by a broken set of headphones
<huydq> i want to active ROOT user ? can you help me ?
<nightdragon> but it could also be that you have the wire next to your power brick (the thing you use to charge your computer... you plug it into the wall)
<AlephTwo> huydq: open a console. Type the following: sudo -s
<nightdragon> make sure its kept away from that.
<huydq> i changed password for ROOT succesful
<randry> but there is no noise when I use it on windows
<nightdragon> then its a software problem
<nightdragon> go into your volume control
<nightdragon> and turn down the volume to your microphone.
<nightdragon> and disable "Mic Boost" if its checked
<huydq> no, my idea is Logiin with ROOT account at panel login !
<nightdragon> that should help
<huydq> HELP ME 1
<huydq> HELP ME
<nightdragon> huydq
<huydq> no, my idea is Logiin with ROOT account at panel login !
<nightdragon> calm down
<nightdragon> you dont DONT want to do that
<nightdragon> you never want to run linux with root normally
<nightdragon> because that bypasses all of linux's security features
<huydq> I Know ! but i want check Account !
<nightdragon> what account?
<huydq> ROOT
<huydq> I want to login with root acc
<randry> nightdragon I don't have a volume control for headphone and I have muted mic
<AlephTwo> root account is disabled by default
<huydq> yes , its disable !
<nightdragon> right
<huydq> NOw, i want to enable it !
<nightdragon> you only want to use root when you need to
<nightdragon> because you can do sooo much damage with it
<nightdragon> one little command running as root
<nightdragon> and your whole computer could be wiped
<nightdragon> and unlike windows, you cant recover data that has been deleted with linux
<huydq> can you show me, that i do !
<huydq> can login with ROOT acc
<huydq> Help me !
<nightdragon> do you want to be logged in as root while you use your linux? like all the time?
<huydq> Can enable ROOT user !
<huydq> Ok
<huydq> Ok
<huydq> Help me !
<nightdragon> i'm asking you a question
<huydq> Ok, I want to login ROOT at this time ,
<nightdragon> àm bạn muốn sử dụng tất cả các gốc thời gian trên máy tính của bạn?
<huydq> ua
<AlephTwo> huydq: System Settings -> advanced -> login manager <- this should be able to configure root login.
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<huydq> Bat chuc nang ROOT nhu the nao
<randry> ok I give up , I am bored of it
<H|V_3ala2> I dun like headphones
<nightdragon> lol
<H|V_3ala2> I use big speakers
<nightdragon> using ROOT in your daily sessions is just a really, really bad idea... you know?
<huydq> Uhm
<huydq> Ban oi
<huydq> cho minh hoi
<H|V_3ala2> and huydq,,,,nightdragon was using a transelator
<huydq> minh dang muon bat chuc nang ROOT
<H|V_3ala2> is that helps?
<nightdragon> oh jeez
<randry> lol
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<huydq> I want to login with ROOT
<nightdragon> ...lol i dont know vietnamese
<H|V_3ala2> see I knew it
<nightdragon> huydq: login to WHAT? to bash (The shell?)  or to KDE?
<randry> I can speak chinese
<nightdragon> i can speak japanese and german
<nightdragon> but no viet
<H|V_3ala2> I speak english and arabic
<randry> viet ,is it like chinese or japanese
<nightdragon> nothing like it
<randry> i speaks french , matlab,fortran ,C++
<H|V_3ala2> they look like each other somtimes
<nightdragon> lol
<nightdragon> fortran... i bow to you, sir
<H|V_3ala2> but the defer in language
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<nightdragon> i dont know any aincent dead languages myself
<H|V_3ala2> hahaha
<randry> is fortran a dead language?
<nightdragon> only in my dreams
<randry> lol
<randry> I know some using Pascal
<nightdragon> fortran is an evil product of the 50's
<randry> *someone
<nightdragon> much like buddy holly
<AlephTwo> Anybody know how to configure grub with external sata card (2 drives) and internal ide (pri slave). Installing & booting from ide. BIOS reads sata last. Kubuntu reads sata first. I believe it's messing with device.map and menu.lst, but I'm a bit confused as to the details.   :|
<nightdragon> pascal is a newb language... try C++ or java
<nightdragon> java is a hippe language, but C++... now thats a mans language
<randry> fortran is good but it makes life difucult
<nightdragon> with all its pointy goodness
<nightdragon> theres nothing that can be done in fortran that cant be done in C++ in half the time
<nightdragon> except for writing the program on punch cards... you cant do that in C++
<H|V_3ala2> I was excited about studying computers
<H|V_3ala2> but,,,it gets boring at som point
<randry> fortran is good ,
<MrKennie> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<H|V_3ala2> u feel like u r talkin to a machine
<nightdragon> party pooper :-P
<H|V_3ala2> and when u try to program somethin it says bad syntax too much
<nightdragon> H|V_3ala2:  thats because you are talking to a machine
<nightdragon> and for me, it ususally says Segmentation Fault too much
<mit> conky + kde4.1 == works well?
<H|V_3ala2> that was when I used to run visual basic
<MrKennie> please take this conversation elsewhere
<randry> nightdragon , if I use wget with a ISA server do i need to change something in .wcget?
<nightdragon> what is an ISA server?
<nightdragon> !google ISA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google isa
<nightdragon> :(
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<randry> a server with username and password
<nightdragon> as far as i know, ISA is a bus type thats used on motherboards
<H|V_3ala2> see u want it smarter
<nightdragon> the bot doesnt seem to do anything useful lol
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<nightdragon> randry: no, you just provide that with a command line switch
<nightdragon> did you RTFM?
<MrKennie> did you? this is ot in this channel, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<randry> but it says login as anonymous .. login incorrect
<H|V_3ala2> wooooo
<H|V_3ala2> MrKennie
<H|V_3ala2> dun take it seriously
<nightdragon>                              one of IPv6, IPv4, or none.
<nightdragon>        --user=USER               set both ftp and http user to USER.
<nightdragon>        --password=PASS           set both ftp and http password to PASS.
<MrKennie> H|V_3ala2: tell that to the ops, it's channel policy
<nightdragon> sorry for the bad form
<nightdragon> but yeah thats the comand
<H|V_3ala2> it's not a governmental place
<nightdragon> MrKennie:  not to seem rude, but if you havent noticed i am indeed helping with a legitimate question here.
<randry> so is it wget --user=...  --password =... ftp://....?
<nightdragon> wget <url> --user=(username) --password=(thepassword)
<nightdragon> wget is worthy of worship by the way
<randry> ok I will try
<nightdragon> just thought you should know that :)
<randry> ok
<randry> it work fine
<nightdragon> good to hear.
<randry> thank oy
<nightdragon> no problems :)
 * nightdragon thinks he is starting to like it here
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<H|V_3ala2> what everybody does?
<randry> nightdragon , it works for inside the network but when I am trying to wget something outside the network it goes to campusnet.xx.xx
<randry> Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 502 Proxy Error ( The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL).  )
<randry> 15:44:39 ERROR 502: Proxy Error ( The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL).  ).
<NightDragon> ouch. Thats because you have some sort of firewall. Contact your system administrator.
<NightDragon> unless....
<NightDragon>       --proxy-user=USER       set USER as proxy username.
<NightDragon>        --proxy-password=PASS   set PASS as proxy password.
<NightDragon> try that
<NightDragon> if you need a user and pass for your proxy
<randry> it s not working
<NightDragon> yeah talk to your sys admin then... cause something freaky is going on
<randry> campusnet.xx.xx is for my university , and now I'm outside the Unive network, but it still says resolving campusnet.xx.xx
<NightDragon> yeah go bitch at them... they'll help you out... i cant because i dont know the details of your lame-ass university network
<NightDragon> i mean seriously, what uni has a firewall that restrictive?
<NightDragon> thats weak sauce.
<randry> ok
<randry> thanks
<AlephTwo> sounds like my works network
<randry> and have u used DC_gui before?
<NightDragon> lol
<AlephTwo> fscking net-nanny software
<randry> lol
<H|V_3ala2> haha
<NightDragon> nope
<randry> why do u laugh
<NightDragon> i'm laughing about the work network thing
<H|V_3ala2> we don even have wirless network on our university
<AlephTwo> Access to site xxx is blocked: Category: reference
<AlephTwo> category: pretty-much-anything
<H|V_3ala2> just couple of pcs on the library
<NightDragon> you should send your boss a hosts file that redircts all of the websites he uses to kiddie porn
<AlephTwo> Sod 'em. My adsl is faster than their network anyhow.
<randry> H|V_3ala2 where is ur university?
<randry> lol
<H|V_3ala2> in*****
<NightDragon> lol
<NightDragon> luckily
<H|V_3ala2> egypt
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<NightDragon> my uni is a Inet2 uni... its freaky fast over here... fastest connection in the state
<H|V_3ala2> hehe
<randry> u must be joking, Egypt is an advanced country
<AlephTwo> Bunch of crappily-locked down windows machines with norton antichrist corporate edition and some dodgy usb-blocking software which hooks badly into win... Useless bunch of cnuts!
<H|V_3ala2> that's what they told u
<H|V_3ala2> hehe
<NightDragon> does egypt follow the sharia?
<H|V_3ala2> no,,,they follow rules
<H|V_3ala2> law
<tekoraik> How to preview thums of videos in dolphin in kde 4.1? Please, who can help-me?
<H|V_3ala2> otherwise many bitches would be killed
<H|V_3ala2> yxD
<NightDragon> aleph: easy way around that. pop in a ubuntu live CD and grab all their files, and then go to your competitor :)
<randry> In madagascar the download rate is 100 b /s
<NightDragon> well yeah i mean is egypt ruled by islamic law
<H|V_3ala2> not islamic
<AlephTwo> NightDragon: Funnily enough, I have kubuntu live cd's hanging around the place =) I need them to remove my programs which I wrote, etc...
<H|V_3ala2> it's just like the international law
<H|V_3ala2> with some modfications
<NightDragon> you tell them that their computer science security policy is retarded and i could break it with probably little resisitance
<NightDragon> ...and i'm a comp sci student :)
<randry> really
<H|V_3ala2> kraiky
<H|V_3ala2> danger danger
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<AlephTwo> They leave physical machine next to me, in a secure room (which they can't easily access) and then try to lock it down. sigh. Some people have no idea
<tekoraik> How to preview thums of videos in dolphin in kde 4.1?
<NightDragon> the general rule of thumb is
<NightDragon> if i have physical access to it
<NightDragon> i can break it
<NightDragon> *break into it
<NightDragon> (but i guess the other meaning also applies ;) )
<AlephTwo> lol
<H|V_3ala2> COOOOOOL
<AlephTwo> screwdriver? check. Paperclip? check. Live CD? check. =)
<NightDragon> lol
<NightDragon> even if its linux
<H|V_3ala2> u have intel inside
<H|V_3ala2> xD
<NightDragon> edit grub to boot up linux into single user mode, do a init 1, do a  passwd, and boom
<NightDragon> i just set the root password without knowing it
<NightDragon> couldent be easier
<NightDragon> ....oh, thats a linux box you say?
<NightDragon> well let me get my Ophcrack liveCD out and frak your computer
<AlephTwo> boot from cd. sudo -s. mount boot drive. chroot to boot drive. Leave password alone - no traces ;)
 * NightDragon likes
<AlephTwo> or copy shadow file to usb & hack at leisure from home
<NightDragon> mmm... a rlogin session does wonders
<H|V_3ala2> any1 heard the news?
<AlephTwo> ?
<huydq> HI
<H|V_3ala2> usa announces its broke
<huydq> I want to ENABLE ROOT account . WHAT DO I DO ?
<H|V_3ala2> has no mune
<huydq> I want to ENABLE ROOT account . WHAT DO I DO ?
<NightDragon> oh jeez this guy again?
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<NightDragon> H|V_3ala2:  we really cant be broke in the traditional sense of the word
<NightDragon> since our currency is the defacto currency for world trading
<huydq> i have changed password ROOT account and NOW i reset my computer to login with ROOT , but i have no seen ROOT
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<AlephTwo> huydq: you mean your login screen is not giving you root as a user?
<huydq> YES !
<H|V_3ala2> usa will claim its mune from the other countries
<H|V_3ala2> as saudi arabia
<AlephTwo> Then you have to unhide the account from the login options in system settings -> advanced -> login options (or something. No linux in front of me atm)
<huydq> i want to see users , example : ROOT , other users .. to choose login !
<huydq> Help me !@
<huydq> Command to enable ROOT account ???
<NightDragon> huydq you need to articulate what is it you need before we can help you
<AlephTwo> You have to unhide the root user from the login screen. In system settings (like control panel in windows). Go to advanced and experiment with the login options
<rohan> hey.. can anyone help me regarding LVDS in kubuntu.?
<huydq> Help Me ?
<huydq> ENable ROOT account ?
<rohan> ermm?
<huydq> i login with simple user , can use "SUDO " command to SU root but i want to see ROOT acc at login panel
<huydq> hwlp mw !
<AlephTwo> huydq: unhide the root user in login options.
 * AlephTwo is booting linux now to talk huydq through the process...
<huydq> Ok
<AlephTwo> kde3?
<huydq> Help ,me
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> AlephTwo: what do i run to bring up the kde3 settings dialogue?
<rohan> hey... i am using an exterrnal LCd with kubuntu, my GFX is nvidia 8600M GT.. now the LVDS and VGA output is all messed up..
<rohan> LVDS is above the VGA and it wont change
<juacom99> cuould sombody please help me. I change my file xorg.conf and now my kubuntu is broken.
<juacom99> i-m on  the live cd now
<AlephTwo> MitsuoDeshoDesho: the system settings program
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> eh?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i doubt its in the menues
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i'm on kde4/1
<AlephTwo> the program is called system settings
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> .1
<AlephTwo> MitsuoDeshoDesho: type: kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/bin//systemsettings
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i need the kde3 one
<AlephTwo> huydq: open the system settings panel thingie
<AlephTwo> MitsuoDeshoDesho: that'll give you root access to the panels
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> eh?
<rohan> AlephTwo: Please can u help me. I'm also new to kubuntu.
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> well, its simple. i'm using konversation, kde3 app. whenever i click a link lynx comes up. i want to change that
<AlephTwo> That's a different thing...
<AlephTwo> konversation preferences, I think
<amerigo> thank you for Kino i've solved
<AlephTwo> huydq: Do you have your system settings or control panel (kde3 equivalent) open?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> AlephTwo, oh, there is browser setting
<AlephTwo> you found it?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> yes
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> thank you
<AlephTwo> np
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> last time i changed it on kde3 settings
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> for default browser
<AlephTwo> I'm new to kde4 myself... You'll probably find that you can also change it there.
<rohan> How to succesfully connect to an ext LCD in 8.04
<rohan> ?
<jmux> randry: try wget --proxy=no or change your /etc/wgetrc or ~/.wgetrc *_proxy entries
<huydq> AlephTwo
<huydq> AlephTwo: I open KDE 3
<huydq> AlephTwo: I open KDE 3
<huydq> and i want to enable ROOT user !
<AlephTwo> ok. Go to your control panel thing (system settings in the menu, I think. I use kde4 so I can't help with the name)
<huydq> Ok , you say continue
<huydq> AlephTwo:
<AlephTwo> go to the advanced section
<huydq> Ok, !
<huydq> CONTINUE
<stdin> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AlephTwo> go to login options
<huydq> Ok
<huydq> COntinue
<stdin> you don't need to enable root, ever
<huydq> AlephTwo
<AlephTwo> Click on the users tab (I think)
<huydq> AlephTwo: continue
<huydq> Ok
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> stdin, what if you really want to?
<AlephTwo> Remember. I'm running kde4, so my things are different
<huydq> Ok
<AlephTwo> Now you see a list of excluded users?
<stdin> MitsuoDeshoDesho: why would you ever want to?
<stdin> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<huydq> I see ROOT , but it is hidden
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> stdin, just for the sake of doing so
<AlephTwo> So tick it to unhide it
<huydq> AlephTwo:
<huydq> I see ROOT , but it is hidden
<huydq> I see ROOT , but it is hidden
<stdin> people often want to enable root because they don't know how to use sudo, teach them how to use sudo and all problems go away
<huydq> AlephTwo
<AlephTwo> enable the administrator button
<AlephTwo> (click = enable)
<huydq> AlephTwo: Otherwhile , can you use command to enable ROOT user ?
 * AlephTwo is downloading kubuntu 8.04.1 with kde3... Seems less painful that way.
<huydq> AlephTwo: Otherwhile , can you use command to enable ROOT user ?
<huydq> AlephTwo: Otherwhile , can you use command to enable ROOT user ?
<AlephTwo> huydq: ?
<AlephTwo> I don't understand your question
<stdin> !repeat | huydq
<ubottu> huydq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<huydq> because, i do not enable
<stdin> why do you need to enable root?
<AlephTwo> Switch on your administrator (press the administrator button. Bottom right, I think)
<huydq> Can YOU use a command to enable ROOT
<huydq> AlephTwo
<Freku> he is not listening
<Freku> pff
<Freku> talking to a brick wall
<Freku> :)
<AlephTwo> You can open a console and type sudo -s
<AlephTwo> gives you a root console
<stdin> huydq: WHY do YOU want to enable ROOT?
<AlephTwo> if you want to open an application as root. Open a console and type in kdesu </full/path/to/program>
<huydq> I have prolem when i use user orginar
<stdin> AlephTwo: doesn't need to be the full path if it's in the normal path
<AlephTwo> If you want to login as root (for whatever reason) then you have to unhide root from login options. You also have to enable the root account
<Freku> and that problem is ?
<AlephTwo> you sure stdin ? In kde4 I have to give full path to kde4 binaries, even though they are tab-complete
<huydq> Ok
<huydq> Thanks @!
<stdin> AlephTwo: thet aren't in the normal path
<stdin> fixed in intrepid btw
<AlephTwo> sec.
<AlephTwo> my path lists /usr/lib/kde4/bin as first option. Still kdesu can't find them.
<AlephTwo> sorry, $PATH
<stdin> AlephTwo: it's not a standard path, sudo does not search $PATH, it has a pre-defined secure path. (for security reasons)
<AlephTwo> ah. that'd explain that then
<bebe> hello
<bebe> can someone help me with this ?
<bebe> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bebe> See `config.log' for more details.
<bebe> i did apt-get install gcc but i received this :
<bebe> gcc is already the newest version.
<bebe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jmux> bebe: at least you should apt-get install build-essential
<glade88> which package is responsible for theming apps with oxygen theme in kde4.1.2 ?
<eml> Hmm I need some help now. For some reason my /home/ partition is apparently full, but du -h /home/ clearly says it takes 16GB of space, and the partition is 42GB big... dcop is acting out too. Any ideas?
<AlephTwo> tried du -hsc /home ?
<AlephTwo> possibly not recursing into subdirs (not too familiar with du syntax)
<JuJuBee> I have 2 (of 14) computers that are acting up.  I have to manually restart nis before nis users can log in after a reboot.  Where can I look to see what the problem is?  /etc/rc1.d ?
<david> how do I get libgtk with the new kde4 adept manager? I cant find it. I need gtkmozembed
<AlephTwo> check your repositories maybe?
<bebe> how to install boost ?
<kabo> anyone here using kchmviewer? i only get this message "
<kabo> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<kabo>  klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'ms-its'.
<bebe> does anyone know ?
<user6> my keyboard some time don't works
<AlephTwo> Wireless? Check batteries. Cabled? Check connection.
<user6> without no reason stop to write and i had to restart the system
<user6> no ps2
<AlephTwo> Did the mouse work?
<genii> usb keyboards also sometimes go into power-saving state
<user6> normal
<AlephTwo> Were you in a shell?
<user6> perfectly
<user6> go on
<AlephTwo> You were in x?
<user6> normaly
<freefu> aircrack with intel wlan 4965AGN a kernel of 2.6.25 or higher, aircrack-ng (=> RC1), :(
<lkjasa> How do I downgrade the KDE 4 remix to KDE 3.5?
<user6> AlephTwo: ?
<AlephTwo> So you were in X. Typing in a window. Your keyboard stopped for no reason. Yes
<AlephTwo> ?
<user6> yes
<AlephTwo> Ok. Try this. Sometimes worked for me:
<user6> system is 8.0
<user6> hardy
<user6> 8.04
<AlephTwo> When the keyboard stops working, highlight some text and paste it into the window you're typing into (highlight = copy)
<user6> noooooooooooooooooo, whT YOU SAY??
<AlephTwo> That looks suspiciously like your keyboard is broken
<user6> yes but for you
<user6> canging keyboard problem is solved?
<AlephTwo> If your keyboard is frozen. Can you open a new console to type? Or is it frozen for everything?
<user6> ok
<user6> sorry
<user6> ...
<AlephTwo> PS2 keyboards cost about 5euro. Beg, borrow or steal one from a friend to try.
<AlephTwo> even better, try a usb keyboard (in case your psaux port is broken)
<user6> is noo the problem
<user6> but it works perfecly for the second pc attacched
<user6> usb is better?
<AlephTwo> Then your socket (the part which is attached to the pc) is broken maybe? Alternatively, you have the keyboard plugged into the mouse psaux port?
<user6> why is i restart system it works?
<genii> user6: Perhaps if you have your keyboard attached to two computers at once with perhaps a keyboard/video/mouse switch, this can also explain non-responsiveness
<user6> he second is xp
<genii> "[11:15] <user6> but it works perfecly for the second pc attacched"
<user6> the
<user6> yes
<AlephTwo> Could be a blocking IO process.
<user6> perfectly
<user6> infact
<AlephTwo> user6: Do you unplug the keyboard and plug it into the XP machine?
<user6> no is always attacched with a shitch
<AlephTwo> Try unplugging it from the switch and plugging it directly into the computer
<user6> always attacched
<pim> Hello, my kwin doesn't work propery after rebooting. Is there any way to remove it, and then reinstall it?
<AlephTwo> Your switch could be broken on one side
<user6> ok
<user6> still done
<AlephTwo> Or try a usb keyboard (to make sure your connector isn't broken)
<user6> done
<AlephTwo> done?
<user6> yes
<AlephTwo> You have plugged the keyboard directly into the ps2 port on your linux pc?
<AlephTwo> It is still frozen?
<user6> yes
<AlephTwo> which question?
<user6> both
<AlephTwo> Use the mouse to open a console
<user6> ok
<AlephTwo> try to type into the console
<user6> i've also keyboard on the screen
<AlephTwo> (if it's still frozen. try resetting the machine. keep the keyboard plugged into the ps2 port directly).
<user6> it's ok
<AlephTwo> user6: keyboard is ok or keyboard on screen is ok?
<user6> already done two times
<user6> no screen
<AlephTwo> yes, but you haven't done it while the keyboard is plugged into the computer directly
<user6> hard keyboard stops to work
<AlephTwo> I would recommend a usb keyboard test. I think your ps2 port might be broken
<user6> it isn't broken because it works perfectly on xp machine
<AlephTwo> not the keyboard plug. the socket which is in the linux pc
<user6> ok
<genii> AlephTwo: There is also a quirk with some intel usb chipsets that affect ps2 keyboards which needs some kernel switch like usb-handoff which can be to blame. But I think his box is unloading keyboard driver when he has it on xp box
<lokpest> kubuntu 8.04 isnt LTS, right?
<genii> lokpest: Due to the release schedule of kde vs gnome, yes
<AlephTwo> I suspect a dodgy switch myself. If it's 'sparking' mid-switch, it might fry is ps2 port
<lokpest> genii: yes as in: yes it is, or yes you are correct?
<genii> lokpest: As in you are correct, it is not an LTS
<lokpest> ok, then wikipedia is wrong
<lokpest> again! ;-)
<batti5> hi im batti5, i installed kubuntu interpred ibex beta, all ok but i can`t set the res higher the 1024x768 on my intel 815 card, can anyone help?
<Tm_T> !ibex | batti5
<ubottu> batti5: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<pim> Is there anything I should know about before uninstalling kde?
<genii> pim: Probably make sure you have some other thing like xfce installed in case it fails horribly
<AlephTwo> shell commands =)
<jussi01> pim: not much, going for pure gnome?
<AlephTwo> bash-howto
<pim> no I just want to reinstall it
<batti5> but iterpred works good
<jussi01> !puregnome | pim
<ubottu> pim: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<AlephTwo> I'd learn how to use apt from the shell before I did that if I were you.
<pim> I've got xfce installed now, how would I start xfce from the command line?
<batti5> and  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion has no information about video card
<pim> AlephTwo I know my way around apt
<AlephTwo> Then a  quick apt-get reinstall kde-base etc. should work fine for you, no?
<pim> ah
<genii> pim: You should still be able to have login manager like gdm
<stdin> batti5: intrepid support only in #ubuntu+1
<batti5> in hardy its easy you can select video card & monitor from the settings
<batti5> ok
<glade88> whats the binary package for konqueror? kdebase?
<pim> AlephTwo would doing sudo apt-get purge kde-base in a console now remove my kde base system?
<stdin> glade88: 'dpkg -S bin/konqueror' would show you, or "apt-cache showsrc konqueror". but, yes
<glade88> stdin: thanks
<stdin> pim: why do you need to reinstall kde?
<AlephTwo> almost definitely
<pim> because it doesn't work quite right when I boot my pc
<stdin> and that reinstall command won't work
<pim> it doesn't show titlebars
<pacheco__> hii
<AlephTwo> are you sure that it's not just a preference issue?
<stdin> pim: even after alt-f2 -> "kwin --replace" ?
<pim> and it insists on starting KDE system monitor and firefox
<pim> yes, kwin --replace fixes the issue
<stdin> pim: set KDE to start with a blank session
<pim> but having to fix it every time I boot isn't exactly ideal
<pim> stdin how would I go about doing that?
 * genii suspects compiz is running
 * pim shakes no
<stdin> pim: system settings -> Advanced -> session manager
<stdin> set to "Start with an empty session"
<glade88> stdin: I have a harmless error (not crash, but just curious about it!)
<glade88> stdin: kwin: X Error (error: <unknown>[DAMAGE+0], request: XDamageDestroy[DAMAGE+2], resource: 0x4a003cc)
<pim> stdin any command line way of doing that?
<AlephTwo> lol
<stdin> pim: why can't you use system settings?
<pim> I can, but I prefer to use the cli for most things
<glade88> stdin: I get it when I do kwin --replace and then, open *any* new window
<stdin> glade88: something to do with the X11 libs, so I don't really know. maybe the people in #kde or (more likely) #kde-devel know
<glade88> stdin: thanks, is this worth a bug report? or should I ask in #kde-devel first ?
<pim> I'll go for a quick init 6 now
<stdin> glade88: ask first
<stdin> (besides, KDE 3's kwin is dead)
<glade88> stdin: I guess the kwin-kde4 is something they made a cocktail with compiz
<glade88> it does compositing by default but unlike kde4, it uses compiz
<stdin> not exactly, it has some similar features to compiz, but it's not based on compiz
<glade88> but actually, I dont really know it kde4.0 also used compiz
<glade88> stdin: but why do have compiz running by default then?
<stdin> compiz is a window manager, as is kwin
<stdin> Gnome has compiz because the gnome window manager (matacity) does not do compositing
 * AlephTwo crosses fingers in the (vain) hope that is wifi card comes up without ndisfuckingwrapperconfighell
<glade88> well, when I do compiz --replace it has the same effect as kwin --replace
<glade88> stdin: thats not true, metacity does a bit in transparency and thumbnail mipmaps
<stdin> glade88: I didn't say "transparency", I said "compositing" ;)
<stdin> with "compiz --replace" you're telling the compis window manager to replace the currently running one (kwin)
<glade88> right, but metacity versions older than hardy did not have transparency and mipmapped thumbnails
<JuJuBee> I have a service that is not starting at boot (NIS), how can I fix this?
<glade88> metacity has an extra "lighter effects" in gconf since hardy
<JuJuBee> do I use update-rc.d ?
<glade88> stdin: yes, I know compiz --replace would do that.. but a compiz --help-all will give the exact arguments that kwin --help-all will
<glade88> so they are strikingly similar, unlike the kwin in KDE4.0
<stdin> exactly the same? that's odd
<glade88> a min..
<stdin> I don't have compiz installed, so I can't tell
<AlephTwo> anybody have a quick & dirty howto for broadcom bcm4306 wireless card?
<stdin> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<AlephTwo> cheers
<glade88> stdin: maybe I see it now.. compiz calls have been linked to kwin in kde4.1.2 -- the compiz --help-all shows the properties for kwin!!
<stdin> glade88: what does "ls -l $(which compiz)" say?
<glade88> http://pastebin.com/m30e2edd4
 * glade88 checks
<glade88> glade@Mean-Machine:~$ ls -l $(which compiz)
<glade88> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10458 2008-10-09 17:16 /usr/bin/compiz
<glade88> glade@Mean-Machine:~$
<stdin> ahh, I see. "/usr/bin/compiz" is actually a script which checks for compositing support and falls back to kwin/matacity
<glade88> so still like kde4.0, its kwin which does all the compositing here..
<stdin> no, it sees you don't have compositing so runs 'kwin "$@", which passes all the arguments to kwin, in this case "--help"
<glade88> I would rather prefer compiz on my intel GMA950.. which IMHO work *much* smoother..
<glade88> stdin: oic
<stdin> I remember actually making the change to that script to get it to find kwin now :p
<glade88> lol
<glade88> stdin: you a MOTU ?
<stdin> not exactly, I haven't got around to putting in my motu application yet
<stdin> though I have several packages in universe ;)
<stdin> and many-a-patch
<glade88> nice.. you you're rather, a to-be MOTU ;)
<stdin> I'm a MOTP (Master Of The Patches)
<stdin> :p
<glade88> lol
<glade88> is the ccsm for GTK same for KDE ?
<stdin> ccsm is only in GTK, but runs in KDE if you have the GTK libs (like firefox)
<stdin> compiz is *very* GTK-centric
<glade88> right..
<glade88> kde 4.1.2 is awesome.. I dumped gnome already :D
<stdin> I've used KDE 4 as my primary desktop since KDE 4.0 beta
<glade88> is there a plasma widget for controlling screen brightness ?
<glade88> whats the command line for KDE window decorator? its not kde-window-decorator..
<glade88> oh my.. compiz with kde4.1.2 gives *ugly* mouse cursors
<compilerwriter> Blueskaj you in?
<compilerwriter>  /who
<compilerwriter> Jucato are you around?
<apparle> how to select the audio driver in dragon video player
<apparle> how to change the sound driver from ALSA to OSS
<frozzenfire> hey guys
<frozzenfire> i have a question here
<frozzenfire> im downloading kubuntu here
<apparle> don't waste time, ask right away
<frozzenfire> and its downloading an iso file
<frozzenfire> do i need to burn that before i install it on ubuntu?
<AlephTwo> you have ubuntu installed?
<frozzenfire> yes
<AlephTwo> Then you can install it from package manager
<AlephTwo> directly
<frozzenfire> how do i do that? im sorry im really new to linux
<AlephTwo> open up adept manager
<AlephTwo> or whatever the ubuntu version is
<AlephTwo> anybody know the name of the kde meta-package?
<frozzenfire> do u mean add and remove program thing?
<AlephTwo> yup. look for kde-standard or something like that
<AlephTwo> (inside the add/remove programs)
<frozzenfire> none for kde standard
<AlephTwo> Ask on the #ubuntu forum for the commands to change to kubuntu from ubuntu
<frozzenfire> maybe i should update the 400 files that needs to be before doing that huh lol
<AlephTwo> or the name of their package manager
<frozzenfire> kk gotcha
<nliojnio> oi
<frozzenfire> synaptic
<frozzenfire> thats the package manager name for ubuntu
<AlephTwo> run synaptic
<frozzenfire> leme find it lol
<AlephTwo> look for the kde-standard package (the gnome one is called gnome-standard, so I hope kde is similar ;)
<frozzenfire> hope soo lets see how to open this thing ol
<AlephTwo> It should ask for your password
<dhendu9411> does anyone know how to get kolourpaint to be able to save as a gif?
<dhendu9411> hello?
<AlephTwo> Not me
<AlephTwo> Tried file -> save as & then choose gif from the options box?
<rawbin>  Greets. Was trying to build bleeding edge using kdesvn-build and kdebase builds are failing. The logs say :  CLucene/clucene-config.h: No such file or directory. This is on an Ubuntu Hardy machine and the libclucene-dev package is installed. The file in question seems to be at  /usr/lib/CLucene/clucene-config.h while the build is expecting it at /usr/include. What gives ? Thanks.
<bobrg20> hi
<bobrg20> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<bobrg20> hi
<bobrg20> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<bobrg20> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<bobrg20> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<Fieldy> thank you.
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having an issue with sound in intrepid
<CPrgmSwR2> I get sound in kde4, but I can't get amaork or juk to play sounds
<apparle> CPrgmSwR2: are you using ALSA drivers or OSS drivers??
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I find out
<CPrgmSwR2> more than likely alsa I would assume
<CPrgmSwR2> Does intrepid unstall mp3 support
<CPrgmSwR2> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5530823
<CPrgmSwR2> Apparently I am not alone
<chfwiggum> CPrgmSwR2: try that : http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=7374.0
<||arifaX> I am currently in menuconfig trying to configure a x86 kernel for 4gb memory support. I saw that 4gb is already enabled shall I go to 64gb or do I have to change the vmsplit option. a little help is needed.
<apparle> can I request kde4 CDs beforehand
<stdin> apparle: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ will change to intrepid soon, you can then request CDs
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't have that settings amarok
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<chfwiggum> CPrgmSwR2: are libxine-misc-plugins and amarok-xine installed?
<CPrgmSwR2> amarok-engine-xine was missing
<eml> One of my partitions (used for /home) is having some major failures, I can't get it booted and I've remade it twice and tried fixing it and all that jazz. I need some assistance to failseek it, I'm  "limited" to the shell.
<AlephTwo> eml: can you mount it manually?
<OutoLumo> Hi!
<AlephTwo> eml: ?
<eml> AlephTwo, Yes, but when the system tries doing so manually it fails, I think it's got something to do with the UUID= stuff in /etc/fstab
<OutoLumo> I have a question concerning re-installing the system.
<eml> AlephTwo, And thank sbtw, I hadn't even thought of mounting it manually
<AlephTwo> I can't remember how to get uuid of your drives. Maybe fdisk -l?
<OutoLumo> 1) How can I grab a list of installed packages so that I can easily re-install them? Is there a way to determine the seeders?
<eml> AlephTwo, Nope
<eml> AlephTwo, Actually that should list partition tables bu tit doesn't
<AlephTwo> udevinfo will give you the correct UUID of your drive (if that's been altered in fstab)
<AlephTwo> ... maybe =)
<eml> AlephTwo, "udevinfo <what>"?
<AlephTwo> that's the $$$$ question.
<eml> fdisk /dev/sda doesn't work either :-O And for some reason it has assigned my normal IDE-disk to /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda
<AlephTwo> You have a sata/ide mix of drives?
<eml> Nope, I have one IDE and one external (USB) which is usually /dev/sda
<eml> Though I did install it using VMWare, which has never been a problem before
<AlephTwo> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 (or whatever) should give you UUID =)
<eml> Ah, thank you
<AlephTwo> after that it's making sure your fstab options are all nice n happy
<eml> Yep
<AlephTwo>  
<eml> Let's hope this is the only problem... Likely there's something else wrong since this shouldn't happen. This hard drive is like 7 years old or so =)
<AlephTwo> also, you can use ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ to get uuid's =)
<lokpest> hmm, just upgraded to Hardy and I have to packages that adept uppdate tells me there are new versions of, but it dont seem to download them
<eml> Ah, good to know, thanks again AlephTwo
<AlephTwo> I suspect your drive is fsck*d... If you get it going. I'd advice a backup
<AlephTwo> *advise
<lokpest> err, that was wrong
<lokpest> it downloads them, but dont seem to _install_ them
<AlephTwo> If the drive is dying. It could be overheating. I hear of some people freezing their drives for a while (in bags, obviously) to put enough life into them to drag the data off. Good luck!
<eml> AlephTwo, Well it works fine now
<eml> Seems like it's only the partition
<OutoLumo> lokpest, using aptitude, press U and G...
<AlephTwo> yeah, but a 7-year old drive is going to be on it's way out. I'd recommend a backup =)
<eml> True
<eml> Everything's bakced up on the external one already
<eml> I don't trust this one enough to keep music/whatever/important/stuff on it
<AlephTwo> No. Just your home partition ;P
<eml> Yep
<eml> I don't keep anything of greater importance there :P
<AlephTwo> Multi-user machine? Then I bet they store crap in their home folders =)
<eml> Nope single-user =)
<AlephTwo> then you're fine then =)
<eml> Yup
<eml> Won't be too bad upgrading to 200gb or so either
<AlephTwo> Lucky you. I've got to wrestle with a complaining grub config soon :(
<eml> I think this one deservs to rest
<eml> :/
<AlephTwo> lol
<AlephTwo> When you plug a pci sata card & drives into a machine which has ide drive(s) installed. Fun really starts to happen
<eml> : D
<AlephTwo> The BIOS puts the SATA drives after the IDE chain. Linux puts them before. Grub gets all confused and refuses to play :(
<eml> Sounds like something I wouldn't be able to solve nor have the patience to fiddle with :P
<AlephTwo> It's basically fiddling with the /boot/grub/device.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst files. It's just a matter of getting the configs right (hopefully)
<eml> Alright
<AlephTwo> Unfortunately I have to wait for my upgrade-all to finish...
<DreadKnight> anyone managed to upgrade from hardy kde4 mix to intrepid?
<AlephTwo> Might play some urban terror, methinks
<webas> where to make firefox default player and link opener..i cant take it anymore
<eml> Ah I used to play urban terror actually
<eml> But nowadays drumming takes most of my time
<andrei_> всем привет
<blunder> hey guys
<andrei_> hi
<andrei_> how are you
<blunder> I am using a 2wire dsl modem and it massively reboots when I attemp to connect to it using kubuntu 8.04
<blunder> how are you
<DreadKnight> anyone with an Intel GMA 950 under intrepid btw?
<blunder> I think I just found a way to remotely reboot 2wire devices
<w8tah> in kde4 how do i get the pager to change desktops as i scroll the mouse wheel?
<blunder> I am positive that I could reboot every 2wire wireless dsl modem from my notebook
<Lokiase> can anyone tell me what "upgrade all" in the adept manager means
<lamiaa> hi
<lamiaa> there is anyone here?
<unitypunk> Lokiase, upgrade all will upgrade all available packages i believe
<unitypunk> think of it as batch updater
<lamiaa> hi
<lamiaa> ji
<lamiaa> sdskd
<lamiaa> khskh
<lamiaa> shjsh
<webas> when i connected camera to windows it was automatically detected as removable hdd..why on kubuntu its not so? what to do?
<||arifaX> webas: some cameras use special drivers under windows. some have to be configure how they show to the os. for example as hard-drive or camera. maybe a simple change in your camera's setup will help you out!
<||arifaX> webas: search for usb setup in your cameras menues
<webas> its already in usb mode ye i tried :)
<lufthanza> ok, i've installed ubuntu from the base packages (base install and built up from there
<lufthanza> i'm having trouble with alsa though
<lufthanza> it works and yet it doesn't
<||arifaX> webas: well maybe it is just not mounted
<DreadKnight> wireless issues fixed in intrepid?
<lufthanza> it's not loading snd-hda-intel automatically, and i cannot use alsamixer or kmix to control volumes
<webas> its sure mounted how can it be overwise :( i have done it manually :) eh...
<lufthanza> when I load snd-hda-intel, i still cannot use kmix or alsamixer for control, and yet, sound works in kde
<||arifaX> webas: so what's not working?
<webas> my camera ( not web cam ) is not detected as removable hdd as in windows :)
<||arifaX> webas: so you cannot access the files or is it just because it is not detected as removable just fixed?
<webas> its not deteced at all.. hm..where to look for it..maybe i dont know where to look for it :|
<lufthanza> anyone know how to configure alsa properly?
<david> hello
<||arifaX> webas: you wrote its mounted ? didn't you
<Colonel_Panic> Ie
<Colonel_Panic> Hy
<webas> i mounted manually plugging in usb..but maybe i should go in linux on some hard to get in folder to see all plugged stuff?
<artur_> how can i find out my kde version?
<||arifaX> webas: when you plug-it in. what does a "dmesg" in a command-window say? (it should says something about /dev/sxx where xx could be a-f or something
<Colonel_Panic> Hey all
<Colonel_Panic> I'm installing a new hard drive
<ared> hi there
<Colonel_Panic> But Qtparted won't boot for some reason, so I can't create a partition
<Colonel_Panic> I mean
<Colonel_Panic> it won't star5t
<webas> it fills whole termnal i cant even see the beggining.. :D
<Colonel_Panic> The OS boots fine
<||arifaX> webas: look at the end
<webas> i should plug out floppy cos it takes almost everything + ethernet.. nothing about photocamera sill searching
<||arifaX> webas: or repeat and always check the end
<bebe> hello
<bebe> does anyone has any ideea of this error ?
<bebe> FATAL:  invalid value for parameter "work_mem": "-B"
<Colonel_Panic> my root partition, an 8.7GB partition,  is 97% full
<bebe> i use postgresql
<Colonel_Panic> >y /home partition is 426GB and it's pretty full as well
<administrateur> salut
<administrateur> tlm
<Colonel_Panic> I just installed a new internal HDD
<Colonel_Panic> a 1TB Seagate
<Colonel_Panic> My plan is to create a new storage partition on that volume and move most of my permanent data there, then repartition my old 500MB hard drive to give me a 30GB root partition
<Colonel_Panic> My problem is, Qtparted won't start when I try to open it
<webas> http://pastie.org/289595.txt
<Colonel_Panic> Can anyone help?
<webas> ye why you need qtparted ?
<Colonel_Panic> I need to create an ext3 partition on my new hard drive
<Colonel_Panic> then I need to repartition my old hard drive to create a bigger root partition
<||arifaX> webas: did you correctly plug-it out of windows (with the wizard) or just disconnected (caused file system errors)
<Colonel_Panic> I might also want to expand my swappartition
<webas> this report is while camera is still plugged in :)
<Colonel_Panic> is there a better way to do this?
<Colonel_Panic> When I make the new partition, do I need to specify it as a /homke partition?
<Colonel_Panic> oops /home
<webas> use gparted
<webas> okay im tired thanks for help..next time gl..
<Colonel_Panic> installing gparted now
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, no
<Colonel_Panic> wait...
<Colonel_Panic> gparted ought to already be installed, right? I mean, if I have QTParted...
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo, what?
<OutoLumo> You just make a partition, mount is somewhere (eg /home2), copy /home to it, unmount /home and /home2 and mount the new partition as /home. Then adjust /etc/fstab accordingly
<Colonel_Panic> OK first I have to create the partition on this 1TB drive, right?
<Colonel_Panic> I use gparted to do that, no?
<OutoLumo> that's the idea
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm running gparted now
<OutoLumo> use gparted to partition the 1TB disk as you wish.
<Colonel_Panic> how long shold it take to detect all my drives?
<Colonel_Panic> *should*
<OutoLumo> Will you put it all on the new 1TB disk?
<Colonel_Panic> OK mit doesn't seem to see my 1TB drive
<Colonel_Panic> OK, my long-term plan is this:
<Colonel_Panic> I have a server case with 6 hot-swappable drive bays
<Colonel_Panic> and one internal drive bay
<OutoLumo> ok
<Colonel_Panic> the root partition and all the system stuff will reside on the 500MB drive that's in the internal bay
<Colonel_Panic> along with documents I'm working on
<OutoLumo> Along with swap, I guess?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<Colonel_Panic> that's 500MB, plenty of space for working in
<Colonel_Panic> the 1TB drive is in the 1st hot-swap bay
<OutoLumo> Ok, it seems you want swap, root and homepartitions on that drive
<Colonel_Panic> my long-term goal is to create a huge RAID 5 array for all my long-term storage
<Colonel_Panic> I don't have anonugh drives to do that at the moment, and I don't have a RAID controller yet, so I'm using this 1TB drive inj the meanwhile
<OutoLumo> Where are you going to mount the RAID?
<Colonel_Panic> geez my typing sucks today...
<Colonel_Panic> OK anyway what I plan to do is, use this drive for the time being, then when I get the RAID controller and more drives, I'll install all of them in the rest of the hot-swappable bayss
<Colonel_Panic> transfer all the data from this 1TB drive to the RAID array, then erase this drive and use it as my spare
<Colonel_Panic> so in the end I will have a 4TB RAID 5 array plus 1 parity drive and one spare filling all 6 bays
<Colonel_Panic> OK?
<OutoLumo> Ok, so now you need to detect the TB -disk, partition it as swap, root and home.
<OutoLumo> What's your filesystem of choise the root and home, btw?
<Colonel_Panic> no, I'm going to use this 1TB drive as storage only. My OS will not reside on the RAID array
<OutoLumo> Single-user machine? You might want to mount the RAID under /home
<OutoLumo> OK...
<Colonel_Panic> I want to detect this 1TB drive, transfer all my permanent data over there, then repartition my 500MB system drive to engarge the root partition and shrink the /home partition
<Colonel_Panic> hold on, i left out a step
<OutoLumo> In that case: backup everything on the TB, repartition 500MB: grow swap and root, shrink home
<Colonel_Panic> I have to detect then CREATE A PARTITION on the 1TB drive, then do all the rest
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<Colonel_Panic> I think I may have to adjust my BIOS settings to detect this drive
<OutoLumo> ok, so the problem is really detecting the disk...
<bebe> how to start my postgresql ?
<OutoLumo> Is it SATA?
<smutje> hi
<sorush20> plasma panels are only being added to the top of my screen
<bebe> how to start my postgresql ?
<smutje> somebody out hohere who can explain me
<Colonel_Panic> Oh wait... it already sees the 1TB drive. All I have to do is partition it now.
<smutje> how to use virtuell box?
<smutje> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<smutje> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<smutje> Fehlercode:
<smutje> 0x80004005
<smutje> Komponente:
<smutje> Console
<smutje> Interface:
<smutje> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, ok, you have a go then :-)
<smutje> what should i do now ?
<Colonel_Panic> I'll create 1 ext3 partition on there
<smutje> how to install vm_driver ?
<Colonel_Panic> Then transfer all my data there
<smutje> please i need help
<Colonel_Panic> Should I put my root partition on there as well?
<mr---t-> what is the replacement photo editor for f-spot
<genii> smutje: Read carefully what you pasted especially about something called virtualbox-ose-modules
<smutje> genii thx
<bebe> how to start my postgresql ?
<Colonel_Panic> should I use an MS-DOS volume label?
<DreadKnight> any opera users around?
<OutoLumo> I think I't optional
<OutoLumo> its
<mr---t-> anyone know a good photo editor for kubuntu?
<trappist> gimp!
<trappist> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<DreadKnight> gimp gimp horay..
<DreadKnight> wondering if latest opera still has an IRC client integrated.... haven't used it in a while and i just can't find it around in the interface anymore heh
<mr---t-> ok let me try it , I thought it was only for graphics
<mr---t-> thanx
<trappist> mr---t-: it's great for photos.  it compares decently with photoshop, though most (objective) users would say it's a little less powerful and a little less usable
<genii> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<PolitikerNEU> I think digikam has some basic photo editing features included
<genii> gimp is king however
<trappist> you can find plenty of OSS zealots to tell you it blows photoshop out of the water, though
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: yeah that irc client was nice, maybe they have it as a plugin
<DreadKnight> chfwiggum: searched for a plugin/widget thingy but no luck..
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: opera is the best browser since years, im too sad i changed to firefox for  no reason
<DreadKnight> chfwiggum: same here; want to ditch gtk firefox asap
<DreadKnight> i had the 'pure open source
<DreadKnight> ' mania
<trappist> I still use firefox if only because I can't stand the way opera selects which tab to focus when you close a tab, and last time I checked I couldn't configure it.  oh, and I'm addicted to adblock.
<ubuntu> jest jakis polak? :D
<trappist> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: http://www.opera.com/products/desktop/chat/index.dml
<ubuntu> #ubuntu.pl
<trappist> #ubuntu-pl
<Colonel_Panic> for image editiong, I prefer using Photoshop under Wine
<Colonel_Panic> only problem is, some of the keyboard shortcuts don't work
<mr---t-> trappist: thanks gimp works great
<genii> !gimpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
 * genii sips
<chfwiggum> trappist: opera had addblock first. was writing my own filters 6 years ago
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm... I ought to try gimpshop
<Colonel_Panic> @ this point, I only use Gimp for basic stuff
<trappist> chfwiggum: yeah I found some solutions, but they all required more work on my part than I was interested in putting out
<AdamTech1> how do you do that sip thing genii?
<Colonel_Panic> Wine is pretty awesome
<genii> /me does something
<DreadKnight> chfwiggum: for some reason i can't customize it so i can enable the chat panel, it's greyed out... heh
<genii> AdamTech1: See above
<thetmx> Hi to everybody.
<DreadKnight> chfwiggum: was just browsing that page actually xD ty anyway
<Colonel_Panic> I've found that most of the Win apps I used to use will work great under Wine, except you might need to do a little tinkering and configuration first
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: sry i cant help u there, but i made up my mind-tomorrow ill change back to opera again :)
<Colonel_Panic> One of the best things I've learned from using Linux is how to solve problems
<DreadKnight> chfwiggum: haha
<chfwiggum> true
<Colonel_Panic> Opera is a fine browser
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Thats one of the reasons I love it so much
<Colonel_Panic> I wonder when FF will come out woth a multithreaded version
<DreadKnight> i encourage open source, but some stuff just remains crap and needs to get deprecated...
<thetmx> is there someone who know a channel about Grub installation help?
<Colonel_Panic> Opera is fast as hell
<genii> I wonder when FF will come out with firefox-qt
<DreadKnight> i'm considering chrome
<DreadKnight> i don't use adblock anyway
<Colonel_Panic> \Fuck Chrome
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: not really
<Colonel_Panic> Chrome is very insecure
<genii> hehe !language
<Colonel_Panic> sorry
<Colonel_Panic> Chrome has issues
<Colonel_Panic> it's still in beta anyway
<DreadKnight> multithreaded, open source, webkit, nicely designed, light weight...
<Colonel_Panic> if you're running Linux, why in the world would you want Chrome?
<DreadKnight> just no working damn linux version...
<DreadKnight> told my reasons
<Colonel_Panic> The only idea I like about Chrome is the notion of a "sandbox tab" a.k.a. "porn tab"
<Tm_T> ...
<DreadKnight> can browse porn without that as well
<Colonel_Panic> and maybe the fast Javascript rendering engine
<Colonel_Panic> well it's not necessarily for porn you know
<DreadKnight> i use a real irc client and have plasmoids on my desktop; giving up on opera heh xD
<Colonel_Panic> the idea is that it doesn't accept cookies or use Javascript so you can use it without being tracked or run the risk of getting malware
<DreadKnight> just can't manage to get the irc client inside running
<DreadKnight> Colonel_Panic: i know what it does
<Colonel_Panic> It also doesn't keep history
<Colonel_Panic> Well I like that idea
<DreadKnight> no malware in linux i guess xD
<Colonel_Panic> I haven't run across any
<Colonel_Panic> Linux is not 100% secure though
<DreadKnight> i know
<DreadKnight> but doesn't compares to windoze
<Colonel_Panic> anyway, OutoLumo, should I use the MS-DOS volume title, or some other?
<DreadKnight> it's so easy to be an administrator for my parents pc's
<genii> Thats not even like comparing apples and oranges. It's like trying to compare apples and moon rocks
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, I think the volume label is optional for hard disks, but not sure.
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm creating a partition now
<Colonel_Panic> It's going to be really nice to have some elbow room on this machine again
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: ok now u got me. i actually installed opera on my old ubuntu box here. ill look out for the client
<DreadKnight> chfwiggum: xD no worries man
<administrateur> who is french please
<administrateur> ?
<chfwiggum> DreadKnight: works fine for me, quick install, quick irc access, quite smooth operation
<administrateur> ya til des utilisateur francai?
<Tm_T> !fr | administrateur
<ubottu> administrateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jimmy51_> is there a linux app i can use to try to recover a NTFS volume that's screwing up?
<administrateur> thank you
 * AdamTech1 does not think so
<eddieftw> hey all what is the kde4 kdm package name?
<administrateur> sorry i don't understand i speak english very little
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to lock the computer from the console
<Tm_T> shadowhywind: KDE3 ?
<shadowhywind> kde4
<eddieftw> kdm-kde4, got it
<shadowhywind> Tm_T: but does it matter? would think the command would be the same
<Tm_T> shadowhywind: nope, not the same then
<chfwiggum> shadowhywind: maybe this helps :  http://www.debianhelp.org/node/9114
<AdamTech1> Is there a way to get your own channel?
<Tm_T> AdamTech1: just join, it will be created if there isn't one already
<shadowhywind> thanks will look into it
<vlad> on unbuntu is there eny way to open windows and unbuntu linux in the same time
<AdamTech1> Tm_T: Thanks
<mr---t-> genii:  I installed gimpshop with g-debi and now I can't find it
<chfwiggum> mr---t-: tried locate gimpshop?
<mr---t-> yes no responce
<radovich> does anyone have a problem loading pages that contain a lot of flash in firefox? it freezes for a long time. is there a fix?
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo, I'm considering making this RAID array a FAT32 partition, or maybe even NTFS
<Linux-Power> hey will PCI-express video cards not work under kubuntu (linux)?, some guy told me they were commercial cards, not for normal home computer use?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, Fat32 has file size limitations. Why would you want to make NTFS?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, Are you going to access it *directly* from Windows? How about Samba?
<Colonel_Panic> to maintain compatibility, should I wish to transfer the array to a Windows machine at some time in the future
<Colonel_Panic> Yeah, actually I don't have any kind of defragmentation tools under Linux so I may as well just make it ext3
<genii> pong
<genii> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<genii> Hmm
<OutoLumo> ok. In that case I believe NTFS should be better.
<genii> Ah, I'm alive!
<OutoLumo> XFS?
<Colonel_Panic> XFS?
<w8tah> can someone tell me how in kubuntu 8.10 to make the mouse wheel change desktops
<Colonel_Panic> what's the advantage there?
<OutoLumo> Extended File System.
<Colonel_Panic> is that different from ext3?
<mr---t-> genii: I installed gimpshop with g-debi and now I can't find it
<OutoLumo> Well, it was designed for higher end systems
<chfwiggum> nobody using reiserfs here?
<OutoLumo> Really, servers and RAID systems might find ext -systems limiting
<Tm_T> my phone uses ext2
<vlad> hi there can i use unbuntu linux and windows in the same time?
<bomber_> w8tah:  Go to start--- system settings--- mouse and make change there
<Tm_T> !dualboot | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<OutoLumo> chfwiggum, I use. I'm getting rid of it.
<chfwiggum> vlad: no
<chfwiggum> OutoLumo: y?
<Tm_T> !vm | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo, I've created the partition, now I have to make KDE recognize it. Do I need to edit /etc/fstab?
<OutoLumo> chfwiggum, poor support prospects?-)
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, that's a good way. But temporarily, it's enough to mount it somewhere
<basy> hi, im looking for FTP client that can scan FTP server directory tree and store that into file ...
<Colonel_Panic> May as well edit fstab. I'm going to to ve using it on a regular basis.
<Colonel_Panic> *to be*
<OutoLumo> As for filesystems for RAID, here's a list... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<OutoLumo> Ok, you still need to mount it as well. Just putting it to fstab wont do that.
<Colonel_Panic> what do I need to put in /etc/fstab?
<chfwiggum> OutoLumo: a fine link
<Tm_T> !fi | OutoLumo
<ubottu> OutoLumo: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<irwinew> salve
<irwinew> ??
<genii> back
<genii> mr---t-: If you had gimp installed already need to remove that since it's 2.4 version and gimpshop linux is 2.2 version. To run gimpshop just issue in terminal/konsole: gimp
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, I found this too: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Root-RAID-HOWTO.html :-)
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo: what do I need to put in /etc/fstab?
<OutoLumo> Look at the other entries there... they should gibve
<OutoLumo> give a good idea
<OutoLumo> auto means that its mounted automatically at boot
<Colonel_Panic> all I see in /media/sdb1 is "lost+found"
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, Also this might be interesting discussion: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<OutoLumo> show me the fstab line
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo: all I see in /media/sdb1 is "lost+found"
<OutoLumo> Try creating a file in there
<Colonel_Panic> do I need to create a new directory in there with my username and chmod it to allow access only by myself?:
<OutoLumo> that's a good way
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> whats better to share printers printer hooked to Ubuntu and shared with windows or printer hooked to windows and shared with ubuntu?
<vlad> what is the easyest way to instal Flash player?  (tar.gz; .Rpm or Yum ?????
 * genii hooks his printer to the switch and uses it from whatever platform
<vlad> can enywhone help me ?
<trappist> vlad: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<vlad> thanks trappist
 * _jabba smacks all the people that pm him and disappear
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo: nothing is showing up in /media
<rg535748> I want to install ns2 how do I do that?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, you have mounted it there, right?
<vlad> trappist:  can u tell me how do i find .... a website to help me to use better the terminal .... i whant to learn a lot more about linux...  where shod i start?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, with command "mount" ?
<Colonel_Panic> I mounted it at/media/sdb1
<trappist> vlad: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<Colonel_Panic> I mean /media/hdb1
<Colonel_Panic> wait... no my mistake. it is sdb1
<chfwiggum> vlad: most commands http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<rg535748> how do I check what version of kubuntu I have?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, and there is no /media/sdb1 ?
<OutoLumo> (you could mount it as /media/tera if you wanted)
<trappist> vlad: please keep it in the channel
<Colonel_Panic> OK it's there
<Colonel_Panic> transferring files now
<vlad> how can i make my unbuntu look like this?  like cube and stuff like that
<rg535748> When I try to build ns2 I get the following error:
<rg535748> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot creat
<rg535748> e executables.
<rg535748> anyone seen this before?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, btw, I have a similar project ahead: I need to repartition my harddisk and just got a external drive for backup.
<vlad> i am alowed to put internet adresses in here? in main channel?
<vlad> how can i make my unbuntu look like this?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTHCYjFWqHA  like cube and stuff like that
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, the difference is that I plan to reinstall the system partition; I might be forced to wipe the entire disk as well, as I need to reinstall windows as well.
<pim> what's the standard all-comprising kde package called?
<pim> kde-base right?
<OutoLumo> vlad, start here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<vlad> thanks OutoLumo
<OutoLumo> pim, kde ?
<pim> nah kdebase
<Colonel_Panic> Yeah, if you're reinstalling Windows anyway you may as well reformat the Windows system partition
<OutoLumo> pim, sorry, I missed the word "standard" :-P
<Colonel_Panic> OutoLumo: I just tried to open a file that I'd copied to the new HDD but I got an error and it wouldn't open
<Colonel_Panic> It's an mp3 file and it opens fine on the original hard drive
<OutoLumo> SInce the Windows-installer is oblivious of partitions, I either have to repartition the disk from scratch or install it using virtual machine. And since I need to grow root and swap partitions anyway...
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, checked the md5 sum?
<Colonel_Panic> One sec
<nah> hi i need some little help with kubuntu
<MrKennie> !ask | nah
<ubottu> nah: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nah> i've changed my graphic card to the one in motherboard and now i can't changee screen resolution more than 800x600
<OutoLumo> nah, You need to reconfigure X?
<OutoLumo> (how was that done again?)
<Colonel_Panic> OK how do I check the MD5 sum?
<MrKennie> nah: do you know what grpahics card you have?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, to start with, you could check the file size...
<Colonel_Panic> yeah those are all right
<K1lo> Hi all!
<nah> well i tried but after i set keybord it actually dissapear and then i cant even start kde
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, then `md5sum filename` should give you the sum of that file. Check the two files and compare sums.
<nah> im using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg commend
<K1lo> Out of interest, does the beta kubuntu use the ati restricted driver by default?
<MrKennie> nah: do you know what grpahics card you have?
<OutoLumo> nah, hmm...
<K1lo> ati x200m *shudder
<OutoLumo> nah, you have checked that the driver is supported?
<Colonel_Panic> OK if I copy it to the desktop, it plays fine
<K1lo> ok, will figure out how to sort it out - not had much experience with kde. Mostly just used gnome before
<nah> nvidia 6150
<K1lo> yeah it works under ubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> but it won't open directly from the new hard drive
<MrKennie> nah: you might get better resolution using the nvidia drivers
<K1lo> so I am sure it will work with kubuntu ;P
<MrKennie> nah: I had a similar problem with a 6000 series
<nah> i had nvidia card before
<MrKennie> nah: oh right.
<nah> before it broke down:(
<nah> it was 7300 and now i have the one in motherboard
<MrKennie> nah: is it still using the nvidia driver now?
<OutoLumo> Colonel_Panic, you might have an issue with permissions... try softlinking the directory from the desktop :-P
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm going to wait until this other directory finishes copying
<Colonel_Panic> maybe that's the cause of it not opening
<nah> i think yes... a havnt deinstall anything
<MrKennie> nah: in system settings -> Monitor & display and hit the Hardware tab and it should tell you
<nah> well it is using the nv drivers
<MrKennie> nah: or K -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager will confimr if you are using it or not.
<MrKennie> nah: right
<MrKennie> nah: if you go to the Hardware Drivers Manager as above you can install the nvidia drivers and see if that fixes it.
<zabbadapp> My computer can't boot from a usbstick with a 8.10beta image (using usbtostick.sh). I have no cds to burn. I can boot into a Knoppix live-cd or a Mythbuntu live-cd. Is it possible to initiate a usb-boot from within those?
<MrKennie> !ibex | zabbadapp
<ubottu> zabbadapp: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<zabbadapp> its a 4 year old left over machine I just want to try the beta on ... but ok, out of curiosity -- is it possible to boot like that? or do I need to install a dummy OS first to get a grub menu to maybe select the usb-device.
<zabbadapp> (the "can't boot" I mentioned means that the computer seems incapable of booting from usb-sticks, regardless of beta status of the OS on it)
<OutoLumo> zabbadapp, hmm...
<MrKennie> zabbadapp: can your PC boot from USB?
<zabbadapp> apparently, no
<genii> zabbadapp: Install debbootstrap onto the usb stick from cd or wherever else. Then chroot there and install whatever.
<OutoLumo> zabbadapp, you could mount the stick and try to jailroot from that mounted partition somehow?
<zabbadapp> good ideas, I will google about chroot a bit ... else i'll buy some blank cds tomorrow :-(
<webas> how can i install diablo2 lod via wine if it tells me to insert another cd and i insert..i press ok..and it doesnt install anymore :)
<OutoLumo> zabbadapp, buying cd:s might be faster, using chroot more educating ;-)
<nah_> MrKennie i did it and now its finnaly work:) thanks for help
<unitypunk> how can i get a remote shell?
<fba> hello peoples
<freeman192038> hi, someone know where i can find mod_slotlimit package? it's a project that i've found on sourceforge
<anethum_a> hi, i am in the process of reinstalling alsa using this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto . i am trying to compile alsa-utils and i am running into a problem. this is what im getting:http://pastebin.com/m2ef929f5
<anethum_a> problem occurs at line 103 apparently
<anethum_a> "/bin/bash: xmlto: command not found"
<anethum_a> any ideas???
<lkjasa> anethum_a: try installing xmlto ...
<lkjasa> just a guess
<anethum_a> umm....forget my question...lol yeah, it helps if i have the xmlto package installed ;)
<anethum_a> it helps me sometimes if i write out my problems... ;)
<ron_64> where do I find the beta 8.10 kubuntu download for a amd64, the site shows 8.04 kde remix??
<mm_202> This may be a stupid question, but why is Kubuntu using 2.6.24[-21], not the latest?  (since 2.6.27 just came out...)
<qualified> hay h r u?
<qualified> asas
<qualified> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<vlad> heloo there i need some help i whant to open on my linux... Alsow my windows ... enywhone can help me whit that?
<vlad> trappist:  are u there?
<Guest24534> Hi all, do you know a shell command to unedrstand which RAm is installed on my nitebook?
<Guest24534> I need this information because I wanna upgrade my notebook memory!
<rhH>  /SQUERY Alis HELP EXAMPLES
<giuseppe_> so... anyone
<vlad> enywhone knows how i open my windows in my linux?
<Flare183> vlad: You mean your windows partition?
<vlad> yeah
<Flare183> Guest54777: top might help
<Flare183> !ntfs | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Under_Wraps> following an experiment with ext2 and LILO, Adept has broken with 'The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem....'  But, Synaptic works, so does apt-get. I've replaced sources.list and reinstalled adept
<Under_Wraps> any ideas?
<giuseppe_> do you know a shell command to unedrstand which RAm is installed on my nitebook?
<giuseppe_> I need this information because I wanna upgrade my notebook memory!
<acx> hola
<acx> algun español?
<acx> como cambio la resolucion de pantalla en kubuntu? no lo encuentro.. soy novatillo
<Under_Wraps> giuseppe_: I Goggled for 'ubuntu ram type' and the first reply was very informative :)
<Under_Wraps> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588081
<Flare183> !es | acx
<ubottu> acx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acx> thanks
<giuseppe_> Under_Wraps: now I try... thanks
<Flare183> np
<vlad> ubottu and afther i mount it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlad>  how do i open it?
<Flare183> omg
<Flare183> !ntfs | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flare183> do what it says on the link
<Flare183> !fuse > vlad
<ubottu> vlad, please see my private message
#kubuntu 2008-10-11
<frozzenfire> hey guys
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone know how to start a program on a host's display when logged into it via SSh?
<contrast> Anyone know how to start a program on a host's display when logged into it via SSh?
<VStyDS> hello
<contrast> !hi | VStyDS
<ubottu> VStyDS: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Hamra> dual boot question: if i have a boot loader on the MBR i use for most of my OSes, and i installed a boot loader on one of the partitions, what menu entries do i need for the 1st boot loader so i get the menu of this seconf boot loader?
 * glade88|Away is away: Gone away for now
<guti14> hi
<kabotage> hi
<etfb> Trying to burn a copy of a DVD, I get an error saying that k3b failed to retrieve all the CSS keys.  I've updated libdvdcss2 via Medibuntu.  What else can I do?
<chfwiggum> etfb: dvd protected?
<etfb> chfwiggum: Must be.  It plays OK though.
<contrast> etfb: I've never had much luck with K3b and encrypted DVD's. I'd just use K9Copy (sudo apt-get install k9copy) to create the .iso, then use K3b to burn the image.
<etfb> contrast: Ah!  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<contrast> etfb: Last I checked though, I *think* the copy of K9Copy in the repos is broken. :-\
<etfb> contrast: ??? Why's it in the repos then?
<contrast> Got me.
<contrast> Worth a shot though, it might've just been something on my system I broke.
<lkjasa> contrast: 'bout your question, you mean something like  DISPLAY=":0.0" myapp &  ?
<etfb> I love Ubuntu and the apt system, but I swear: someone needs to get a serious kicking about some of the crap that gets officially included...
<contrast> lkjasa: I think so.
<contrast> etfb: It's not "officially" included - it's in the Universe repo. ;-)
<contrast> lkjasa: Beautiful, that got it. Thanks.
<contrast> lkjasa: For some reason, setting the DISPLAY variable, then running the program after it's set wasn't working.
<lkjasa> export DISPLAY=":0.0" should work
<guti14> Algun espa;ol por aqui?
<etfb> !es>guti14
<ubottu> guti14, please see my private message
<guti14> gracias... thx
<etfb> contrast: You're right: sigfault when I tried opening a DVD.  I'll go find the sources...
<contrast> etfb: I'm pretty sure I tried that and it did the same thing. I *believe* vamps is the real culprit. :-\
<contrast> I'm gonna see if Intrepid's copy of Vamps works in Hardy; if you wanna wait a minute, I'll let you know how that pans out.
<contrast> etfb: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vamps/vamps_0.99.2-2_i386.deb - Looks like that got it. The disc image wouldn't even open, right?
<etfb> contrast: Yep.  Just installing that and rerunning k9copy will work?  Or do I need to rebuild k9copy from source?
<contrast> you should be fine after installing that.
<etfb> contrast: Nope.  Still segfaulting.  Never mind, I have to go.  Thanks for your help anyway.
<zabbadapp> how do i install a theme in kde4 ... i have the list with themes from kde-look.org in the settings window, but the gui is confusing and i there seems to be missing a "apply" button or something
<geek> where/how do i set the DNS server for kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> geek: knetworkmanager > manual configuration
<geek> ign0ramus: thanks
<ign0ramus> geek:
<ign0ramus> oops.  no problem ;0
 * geek had the DNS server on the router act up so i decided to use the spare DNS server i set up for fun XD
<ign0ramus> you can always use 4.2.2.1-.6
<ign0ramus> or OpenDNS
<derdui> Kubuntu-de
<geek> lol
<geek> yeah, i'll be adding opendns as alternates as well. can't hurt to have backups
<unitypunk> hey
<albuntu> unitypunk : hello
<unitypunk> whats up?
<albuntu> everything ok
<unitypunk> yeah
<unitypunk> well
<unitypunk> i was wondering about ssh
<unitypunk> if i got openssh-server
<unitypunk> is there somewhere i have to set it up
<albuntu> unitypunk : i use putty
<unitypunk> im on windows now.
<albuntu> you can use it there too
<unitypunk> well
<albuntu> i dont know openssh but for me putty is perfect
<albuntu> aaaaaahhhhh sorry
<albuntu> you need the server ?????
<unitypunk> hmm
<albuntu> you need to setup a server
<unitypunk> i was hoping i could get to a shell from my work
<albuntu> or you want just a ssh client ?
<unitypunk> i have a client on here
<albuntu> ok then putty is perfect
<albuntu> for a client
<unitypunk> crap..
<_gtt_> unitypunk - I might be weird, but I kind of like all of the luxuries I get along with WebMin
<unitypunk> whats webmin?
<_gtt_> webmin is a web-based system administration interface, that provides a shell via http (your browser)
<_gtt_> it does all kinds of other wonderful stuff as well. if you search google, it's the first result.
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> i wish i knew what the external ip of my networ was..
<albuntu> unitypunk : showmyip.com
<unitypunk> not at home :-/
<unitypunk> im at work
<unitypunk> i want to play with my desktop at home.
<unitypunk> :-/
<_gtt_> when you get back home setup no-ip
<unitypunk> yeah
<unitypunk> ive used no-ip lots in past
<_gtt_> sudo aptitude -y install no-ip
<unitypunk> aptitude :/
<unitypunk> apt-get?
 * Dr_willis_ missed the question
<_gtt_> that should work....but i prefer aptitude... remember i'm weird
<Dr_willis_> I always install/use synaptic
<Dr_willis_> or the commandline
<albuntu> Dr_willis_ : the question was how to show the external ip
<albuntu> Dr_willis_ : question made from unitypunk
<albuntu> lol
<_gtt_> hrmm
<unitypunk> aptitude is aptget?
<Dr_willis_> My router has a dyndns client bult in.
<Dr_willis_> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<_gtt_> if you've sent yourself an email from home recently, you may be able to find the ip address in the headers from the email.
<unitypunk> oh meh
<_gtt_> yeah, the Buffalo's are good for built-in dyndns
<albuntu> unitypunk : aptitude automatically installs recommended packages. apt-get doesnt
<_gtt_> i think they both take my fav -y arg.
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. apt-get can auto-install recommended packages if ya give it the right args
<Dr_willis_> I think.
<albuntu> Dr_willis_ : yes. sort of
<Dr_willis_> i rarely want it to autoinstall the reccomended.. becuase the reccomendations are often very... weird.. :)
<Dr_willis_> Hmm the web site whatismyip has a simple url to get the ip now.     http://whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp
<unitypunk> _gtt_, im using ddwrt
<unitypunk> on a wrt54g
<_gtt_> you need to share the info on ddwrt
<_gtt_> i think i got a wrt54g
<_gtt_> got the wireless ethernet bridge too... really happy with it.
<unitypunk> dd-wrt.org?
<unitypunk> grab the right version for your router
<unitypunk> and install
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me from which directory cron runs a task?
<albuntu> Schuenemann : /etc/cron.daily
<albuntu> Schuenemann : /etc/cron.d , cron.hourly cron.monthly
<Schuenemann> albuntu, I have a ruby script that works when I call it myself (even from that directory) but not when cron calls it. An exception (broken pipe) is raised
<Schuenemann> I've been on this for days... =(
<albuntu> Schuenemann : try checking man for cron because i dont know too much about it.
<albuntu> Schuenemann : man cron in terminal and you get all the explanation
<albuntu> !cron | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Schuenemann> that is more a howto than an explanation about it
<Schuenemann> I can't understand why it works when I call it
<_gtt_> unitypunk: what would dd-wrt give me that i would not already have?
<_gtt_> if its just more configuration, i dont have time or desire for it, but if it makes things faster or something that'd be great.
<amazon__> oi
<amazon__> jsdlhfkjlasdf
<amazon__> oq é isso
<amazon__> hsdkjfhsdakjlh
<amazon__> sdhfjksdhgjçasd
<administrator> hi need help installing program, ive tried package manger the file is listed and ive requested install but nothing happens, ive also tried refreshing list but same thing occurs
<Predator106> you have to hit apply
<Predator106> administrator: Is that what you did already? The package manager waits till' you select everything you want, then you hit apply
<administrator> apply does not highlight sat for 5 mins nothing
<Predator106> and you checked the box on one of them
<Predator106> hm
<Predator106> when it prompted to run as root, you did so right?
<administrator> doesnt get that far
<Predator106> no, it prompts for root right when adept starts
<Predator106> if that is the one you are talking about
<administrator> ive prviously added packages without any problems
<albuntu> administrator : press ctrl+esc and check for adept because you may have open 2 or 3 of them and kill them and try again
<Predator106> ctrl + escape?
<Predator106> what is that supposed to do?
<albuntu> Predator106 : maybe i am wrong but left ctrl + escape gives me the processes
<administrator> ok checked none running ill try again
<Predator106> albuntu: It must be how you set up kde normally, because it does not happen on mine. using Kcontrol i set it to windows setup, however
<albuntu> administrator : open adept and it should ask for the password before opening
<Predator106> yeah, I think it runs as user if you hit ignore
<Predator106> thus not being able to apply
<albuntu> Predator106 : maybe. i said it without thinking because for me it works. :)
<administrator> it doesnt ask for password
<Predator106> must be already in root-mode
<albuntu> administrator : Predator106 is right. it must be in root mode. try choosing a package and applying
<Predator106> albuntu: what does the ignore button even do on kdesu? Isn't it the same as cancel, it didn't start adept for me, I figured it would just run as user. Unless adept is one of those programs that can only run as root?
<administrator> ok i searched for package selected it (mediatagtools) request Install but nothin for applying changes happening
<albuntu> administrator : can you try restarting X
<administrator> im new user this is my first day using linux ???
<Predator106> administrator: logout and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Predator106> then wait until it asks, and log back in
<Predator106> this is almost like rebooting the computer, but faster
<administrator> cool thank you ill be back in a few mins thanks for help in meantime
<Predator106> k, np
<basti> this is restarting x....
<basti> nothing like "this is almost like rebooting the computer, but faster"
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> basti
<Predator106> lol
<Predator106> well, it basically is
<unitypunk> almost like it..
<Predator106> as much is based off of X
<unitypunk> but not..
<unitypunk> why do i hate gnome..
<Predator106> yep, hence the "almost like"
<Predator106> plus, i wanted to put it into a lesser sense
<Predator106> as the average user doesn't know wth X is, nor does he/she care
<basti> so why didnt you tell him to use apt-get/aptitude?
<Predator106> hm?
<albuntu> basti : maybe because this was his first time
<Predator106> yeah...
<basti> so what?
<basti> cold water
<Oilfurnace1> IS KUBUTU 8.10 USING A GENERIC KDE BACKGROUND?
<albuntu> basti : because he wasnt able to find kicker .
<albuntu> lol
<Predator106> heh
<administrator> hi agin still the same problem not asking for password when starting and when tried to install its not for happening
<basti> alt+f2
<Oilfurnace1> ?
<albuntu> Oilfurnace1 : #ubuntu+1
<Predator106> Oilfurnace1: You talked in all caps, and then 5 seconds later you expect an answer....
<Oilfurnace1> MY KEYBOARD IS BROKEN...
<albuntu> Oilfurnace1 : than buy another one. lol. just kidding
<Predator106> heh
<albuntu> administrator : try opening konsole
<Oilfurnace1> TOMRROW I AM
<Predator106> Oilfurnace1: please use the onscreen keyboard :) j/k
<Oilfurnace1> LOL
<Oilfurnace1> I GOT TO GO ANYWAYS
<Oilfurnace1> CYA
<administrator> ok
<administrator> administrator@localhost:~$ then prompt... now what???
<albuntu> administrator : try sudo apt-get install package_name
<Predator106> why does youtube suck the arse so much? Certain videos will stream really really fast, others won't stream at all or extremely, extremely slowly
<administrator> cool thank you ie found the prblem another package is listed but is not available and that it may man that the package is missing or available from another source, thanks guys
<albuntu> administrator : no problem
<Predator106> albuntu: was wonderin' when you would say something, I felt obligated to say something even though I felt like I had done so little :)
<albuntu> Predator106 : lol
<albuntu> i just saw it
<albuntu> :P
<Predator106> heh
<albuntu> anyways it doesnt make a difference
<Predator106> well, a thank you left unreplied feels like not much of a thank you.
<albuntu> going to sleep because its 5 am here :S
<albuntu> goodbye all
<Predator106> cya
<albuntu> bye Predator106 ;)
<Predator106> hopefully i'll see you around =)
<albuntu> sure
<albuntu> ;)
<administrator> thanks again ill call back im sure as im new and i can reasure ill be back, thanks once again yuo are cool people for helping
<Predator106> your very welcome
<unty_punk> can anyone help me keep my network connection?
<unty_punk> it seems like it dies every 20-30 mins
<alakhia> using wireless?
<unty_punk> yeah
<unty_punk> other computers connected to same router are fine/unaffected./
<alakhia> how do you reconnect?
<unty_punk> the connection times out.
<unty_punk> like..
<unty_punk> if you knotice
<unty_punk> thers like 3 unitypunks in here
<alakhia> yup
<unty_punk> on knetwork it shows as staying connected the whole time.
<alakhia> so, how do you get your networking back? do you log out and log back in?
<unty_punk> no
<unty_punk> it just comes back in a few.
<alakhia> anything to do with power management by any chance?
<aitd> unty_punk: DHCP or static IP?
<unty_punk> i didnt change anything in wireless/power managment.
<unty_punk> dhcp
<unty_punk> server is giving it a static ip
<aitd> unty_punk a real server or a SOHO router acting as a DHCP server?
<unty_punk> its a wrt54g, running ddwrt
<unty_punk> lol
<unty_punk> there goes clone 1
<alakhia> so, it used to work and now doesn't ?
<unty_punk> it worked fine when i was running windows.
<alakhia> so, it never worked fine on kubuntu?
<unty_punk> nope
<aitd> unty_punk: Ok If I understand correctly then, you have a wireless router that is supposed to be giving you a static IP on connection
<unty_punk> yeah
<syock> If screen goes black after enabling desktop effects, does that mean my gpu isn't supported?
<aitd> Do you have the router set to limit certain MAC wirless addresses?
<unty_punk> nope
<aitd> unty_punk Might try that first. It was what was causing the same kind of problem with my home network. IP conflicts that were solved using the Mac to IP address assignments instead
<unty_punk> so assign the ip to the mac addy in router config?
<unty_punk> brb
<alakhia> unty_punk: i have no idea what is going on
<alakhia> sorry
<aitd> unty_punk yes
<aitd> unty_punk also if and when you notice connectivity loss again, see if you can still ping the router and then the gateway
<syock> off to restart....
<unitypunk> okay
<unitypunk> the mac addy is bound to ip.
<aitd> unty_punk you seem to have signed in with two nicks at the same time
<unitypunk> yes...
<unitypunk> two seperate devices.
<aitd> unty_punk ah
<aitd> unty_punk Hopefully the issue is solved
<unity`laptop> ill watch it from here..
<unity`laptop> and see if it times out..
<unity`laptop> lol
<aitd> unty_punk: If not double check that your router is using its own IP to the ISP (network connection sharing)
<unity`laptop> aitd,  its a little confusing. but the router is a reapeter
<unity`laptop> with its own dhcp.
<unity`laptop> bouncing from my modem
<unity`laptop> wich is 192.168.1.x-xx
<unity`laptop> and the repeater is 192.168.2.x-xxx
<unity`laptop> the bouncer has all ports open via modem dhcp/firewall
<unity`laptop> i think it would classify as a subnet
<aitd> unty_punk: Have not used a setup like that but still think the mac to IP addressing will do the trick
<aitd> What does arp give you?
<unity`laptop> arp?
<aitd> unty_punk your arp tables. Command arp -a
<unity`laptop> okay
<unity`laptop> brb
<unitypunk__> DD-WRT (192.168.2.1) at 00:06:25:F5:33:17 [ether] on wlan0
<aitd> unty_punk can you ping the modem IP ok?
<unitypunk__> ping 192.168.1.1?
<unitypunk__> yep
<aitd> unty_punk if that is your modem.
<unitypunk__> pings fine.
<aitd> k
<aitd> unty_punk I suppose some monitoring is in order for a while then. The only other thing I could think of offhand
<unity`laptop> we'll wait and see.
<aitd> unty_punk ...actually scratch the other idea. Thought about it some and it made no sense after the fact lol
<unity`laptop> other idea?
<aitd> unty_punk: yeah. I was thinking about the link between the modem and the router, but if you can ping the modem ok...
<aitd> unty_punk: my thought was useless.
<unity`laptop> lol
<unity`laptop> next on my list of things to do..
<unity`laptop> get ssh working
<aitd> unty_punk: maybe run wireshark or tshark and see what changes may or may not occur over the time period between connectivtiy losses
<aitd> unty_punk lanmap has come in handy for me to track down network issues too.
<unitypunk__> seems stable right now..
<unitypunk__> shit
<aitd> unty_punk good deal... got to fly for now.
<unitypunk__> how would i edit no-ip config?
<aitd> unitpunk: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/No-IP.com_Client
<unitypunk__> ohh i could use that..
<unitypunk__> thnaks :)
<jorge_> español
<aitd> unitypunk__ I have no other ideas about that one. Just happened to have google up at the time... :) good luck. have to go.
<kubuser> guys is domino in any respository? or is it something people must install without repository
<kubuser> ?
<Dr_willis_> !domino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domino
<Dr_willis_> No idea on that.. sorry
<geek> hmm
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: thanks. :)
<geek> domino as in the lotus notes one?
<kubuser> geek: no, one of theme (rendering engines) or something for KDE GUI.
<geek> kde-style-domino - Domino widget style and kwin decoration for KDE3 appears to be in my repos
<kubuser> geek: cool....
<kubuser> geek: which repo...? I think I have all checked.... but apt-get install didn't find kde-style-domino.
<geek> kubuser: no idea. maybe i could pastebin my sources.lst?
<kubuser> geek: hmmm.... searching in Adept.
<geek> http://pastebin.com/m734582dc i have all those + medibuntu
<unitypunk__> mannn
<kubuser> geek: thanks. :) looking thru.
<geek> (one thing i love about ubuntu based distros. they have EXCELLENT third party repos ;p)
<kubuser> running konq, Adept, konsole, irssi on a pII really take juice....
<kubuser> geek: hehe, coming from gentoo I get confused between repos. Just like one repo base. :)
<kubuser> geek: but K/X/Ubuntu's decission is understandable.
<geek> kubuser: well, you only really need the basics. additional repos give stuff that the main distro can't or hasn't bothered to package
<kubuser> but all the fun is in the extras.... no. :)
<kubuser> the litlte dominos and the adesklets and the other neat things.
<geek> yeah
<geek> i kinda doubt gentoo's emerge (thats what its called) repos have *everything* do they? ;p
<kubuser> geek: no they don't have everything. But most of them are in there. That way new overlays have to be added for really weird stuff... like experimental KDE4 support so the main devs don't wanna support it.
<kubuser> but commonly used things like domino for themeing would probably be in there. really a n00b in kde. used to run xfce.
<geek> kubuser: additional repos are equivilent to your 'overlays' i guess ;p
<geek> lol
<geek> with a PII xfce sounds like a better choice unless you maxed out your ram
<kubuser> yeah that's why went with xfce. then with dwm. then alternated. now to try kubuntu blew away the machine and reinstalled kubuntu. KDE is pretty cool. also had kde3 installed on gentoo. never really used it....
<kubuser> so where is this sources.lst file supposed to go?
<Dr_willis_>  in /etc/apt/ normally
<Dr_willis_> but now a days one dosent alter sources.list much. theres 'includes' that can get added in. :)
<Dr_willis_> but  just rember to 'sudo apt-get update' after changing hte sources/repos
<kubuser> errrr includes? (begin headache)....
<Dr_willis_> yes. you can have several different 'sources.list' parts that get merged together
<Dr_willis_> then to remove one repo. you just delete the one file
<Dr_willis_> not messing about with an editor/config file
<Dr_willis_>  the medibuntu repo - gives such an example in how they document setting up their repo
<Dr_willis_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_willis_> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: ok this sources.list.d part sounds familiar and cool. so I'll stuff the new .list file in there. :) then do an update?
<Dr_willis_> that   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list file gets 'included' in the repositories listing used.
<Dr_willis_> or add them to a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Dr_willis_> you MUST update, after changing those things
<kubuser> right my medibuntu was in there.
<kubuser> will do (update). :)
<internet_master_> im trying to install docsis on kubuntu and get this error in the terminal while using the make command /home/rocky/Desktop/docsis/src/docsis.c:77: undefined reference to `floor'
<internet_master_> docsis_encode.o: In function `encode_hexstr':
<internet_master_> /home/rocky/Desktop/docsis/src/docsis_encode.c:337: undefined reference to `floor'
<internet_master_> what does this mean and what do I need to do to fix it
<Dr_willis_> compiling from souce.. can be such a bother.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: so it the files have overlapping deps, that won't cause problems....
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  proberly not.
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  proberly get a warning about them
<Dr_willis_> !find docsis
<ubottu> 'find' is disabled
 * Dr_willis_ wonders what docsis is
<Dr_willis_> !info docsis
<ubottu> Package docsis does not exist in hardy
<sigma_za> which program produces the best xvid rips of dvds? i need realy high quality in 700mb
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: sounds ok. :) anything sounds fine.
<internet_master_> it is a program used to read configuration files of a docsis cable modem
<Dr_willis_> sigma_za,  most are just front ends to the various encoding tools out.. so ive rarely seen much quality diff.
<Dr_willis_> if 2 tools are calling ffmpeg or mencoder with the same options.. the outpout should look the same.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: gentoo compiles everything. Do you have a rough idea how long it takes to compile a 1M source file on a pII? in Ubuntu even downloading a 10M files is faster.
<sigma_za> whats the diff between transcode and mencoder?
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  i used gentoo for a long time.. :) then got sick of it
<Dr_willis_> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 3603 kB, installed size 8356 kB
<Dr_willis_> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Dr_willis_> those 2 seem to be the most common tools to  encode videos. there may be others.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: Yeah I really really liked gentoo. Helped me learn how the system is put together. Plus it could really allow fine tuning on this pII. with XFCE lightweight. But now just trying kubuntu. kinda slow but still runs fine. Still run gentoo on the main one.
<internet_master_> im thinking there is a missing package
<Dr_willis_> avidemux - a free video editor - gtk version
<Dr_willis_> internet_master_,  yep.. or that source is including somtning wrongly
<internet_master_> that I dont have installed '
<sigma_za> do they give really different results?
<Dr_willis_> sigma_za,  ive never noticed much diff..   then again - they got 10000+ options  so  i imagine they can differ.
<sigma_za> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<internet_master_> i tried googleing for undefined reference to floor but couldnt find anything
<Dr_willis_> i normally dont want to spend 3+ hrs reencoding a video im going to watch once at work then toss it out.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: any ideas how to go about moving from gutsy to hardy or intrepid?
<sigma_za> have you used dvdrip?
<Dr_willis_> floor is a common 'command' to find the  integer part of a #. rounding down.. :) but im not sure what that code is doing.. so it maybe some other  command.
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  i alwyas do clean installs.
<Dr_willis_> !upgrade | kubuser
<ubottu> kubuser: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: hmmm. for upgrade you do not recommend cross version installs? too cluttered?
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: all good to know.
<Dr_willis_> cross version?
<Dr_willis_> when a new releae comes out. I normally keep my /home and do a clean install
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: cooking words here. cross version meaning from one major version upgrading to another major version as opposed to a fresh installed like you said.
<Dr_willis_> i have my own scripts that then install the normal packages i like installed.. and do whatever tweaks i like to do.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: so you have a /home mounted on a different disk/partition or something?
<sigma_za> intrepid feels really quick. but how do you configure nfs shares in it?
<Dr_willis_> I often have /home on its own disk.. depending on the system
<Dr_willis_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis_> I imagine the same as ya confogure NFS on the other releases. :)
<Dr_willis_> I just edit /etc/exports
<kubuser> geez doing update then install domino is upgrading me to hardy.
<kubuser> 'coz of blindly putting in geek's sources.list in my sources.list.d folder.
<kubuser> dumb thing to do.
<geek> kubuser: .... you might need to do dist-upgrade if its beween versions
<scarlet> greets everyone
<kubuser> geek: hehe, it's doing own thang now. should've paid attention. however, it's probably better to let it just complete all the upgrades it does. Then to do a dist-upgrade then assess the damage. :)
 * kubuser greets scarlet
<geek> kubuser: i did mention to take a look, not use it >_>
<scarlet> how do I get WoW to run on 8.10? I moved the files from the x86_64 version to the i386 version, because I was told that trying to get 32 wine to work under 64 was more hassle than it was worth, and I still can't get it
<kubuser> geek: no worries. how else would one learn. :) I was being lazy instead of going thru all the entries, just wanted to install domino and get the themes going. :)
<Dr_willis_> I would check the wine app database
<Dr_willis_> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<scarlet> I even tried to do it the idiot proof way and use cross over......yeah......that didn't work so well.  the installer keeps telling me iI need to d/l files I already have
<geek> kubuser: i'll be going down that path in a bit anyway, i'm pondering swapping to intrepid, but i'm not entirely sure i want to XD
<kubuser> geek: so, also good to see what hardy offers. hehe still using gutsy here. hopefully my ndiswrapper doesn't get jacked in the upgrade.
<kubuser> geek: took a while and some scripting to get the wifi working. but now it's cool.
<jmichaelx> is anyone else having problems playing videos with kaffeine? as of at least today, i can no longer play most videos in kaffeine (on two different machines).
<scarlet> I don't see a distro for wine for intrepid ibex, would using the HH distro work?
<Dr_willis_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Dr_willis_> Given how Ibex is still a work in progress.......
<Dr_willis_> the 'safe' thing would be to use HH, and the latest wine from the winehq repos
<kubuser> KDE4? Ok, that's cool. It's the right motivation to install intrepid.
<Dr_willis_> i find kde4 to be motivation to NOT install intrepid
<Dr_willis_> :)
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: kde4 has some serious potential to offer eye candy. I love eye candy. XP, Vista, and such....
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: same here. it is why i am contemplating ditching kubuntu
<kubuser> so KDE4 with it's eye candy and dashboard stuff.... is very cool. (at least in looks). I have a prelimiary version of kde4 on gentoo. but it's doesn't do much as kde team hasn't released much of kde4 stuff....
<Dr_willis_> 'Eye candy causes Ocular Cavities'
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: hehe cavities....
<Dr_willis_> Candy... Droooolll
 * Dr_willis_ wants 'ear candy'
<kubuser> ok so is there a command that will tell me what my kubuntu version is now? apt-get just finished.
<Dr_willis_> but stay away from Nose Candy.. that can get you 5-10  in the pen.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> you may need to reboot if you did a major upgrade
<kubuser> nose candy? :-|
<kubuser> yeah, I just saw a generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<kubuser> don't know why i'm already running kernel 2.6.22-14-generic.
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  slang for cocaine :)
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: hmmm, didn't know. interesting....
<jmichaelx> i just want to be able to play videos in kaffeine. unless i am missing something, it has always seemed to me that the maintenance of multimedia apps in kubuntu has been consistently wreckless
<Dr_willis_> I find it much easier if i just never use kaffine
<Dr_willis_> :) gmplayer/xine/vlc -  and the w32codecs  package - and i can play most anything i find
<Dr_willis_> gnomes default player (totem?) has issues also
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: it is a fine app, but the way it is maintained in kubuntu is the worst
<jmichaelx> i hate totem
<kubuser> I personally put in effort to install mplayer. Once it works, it takes care of everything.
<Dr_willis_> I use mplayer on so many different disrots/machines/things.. i cant stand to use anytying else
<kubuser> also with lirc support, it's just really cool.
<jmichaelx> mplayer is able to play about anything, but it is primitive in some ways.
<Dr_willis_> I got a wireless keyboard = ultimate remote.
<kubuser> ok got domino installed.
<kubuser> wireless keyboard? that's cheating.
<Dr_willis_> I like mplayers ' play at 110%' or faster features... :)
<jmichaelx> is there anyone in here able to play videos in kaffeine at the moment? i believe i have only had this problem for a day or so at the most
<jmichaelx> ?
<scarlet> cheers
<kubuser> play at 110%. so you can watch faster? or watch more in teh same time?
<Dr_willis_> kaffine just crashed here.. (over vnc) :) so it may not be a good test
<kubuser> ok so how do I check my main distro from cli?
<kubuser> or distro version.
<Dr_willis_> fsb_release -a
<Dr_willis_> i think
<Dr_willis_> or lsb_release -a
<kubuser> lsb it is. :) cool thanks. :) says gutsy. but will be interesting to see what it says after rebooting.
<Dr_willis_> 'kubuntu power activate! reboot!'
<internet_master_> uname -r
<Colonel_Panic> hey can anybody tell me what's the easiest way to change my root partition size?
<Colonel_Panic> I need to expand it by about 10-20 GB
<internet_master_> fdisk
<Dr_willis_> fdisk does NOT resize parittions
<Colonel_Panic> how can I do this?
<Dr_willis_> gparted can
<kubuser> awwww kubuntu command not found.
<Dr_willis_> boot a live cd with gparted, and use it to resize.
<Colonel_Panic> I can resize the partition without deleting its contents?
<Dr_willis_> backup imporntatn data first.. of course
<Dr_willis_> resize with gparted does not lose data
<kubuser> gparted definitely is very cool. it will resize your partition reliably.
<Dr_willis_> unles sof course ya get a power outtage during the resize operation.. or the cat unplugs the pc.. or other nasty things
<Colonel_Panic> OK so I need to boot to a liveCD...
<kubuser> heck it will resize ntfs also without losing files.
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'll do that
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: don't even joke about power outage during resize....
<Colonel_Panic> thanks
<kubuser> that would be torture.
<internet_master_> why would you even want windows
<internet_master_> windows sucks
<geek> kubuser: unless its vista NTFS
<internet_master_> just use your entire disk for linux
<Colonel_Panic> how about a power outage while flashing BIOS firmware?
<internet_master_> you can use floppies to restore
<kubuser> Colonel_Panic: hehe, don't think of such tortures....
<geek> internet_master_: some people need windows apps, or prefer the safety net while switching over
 * geek dual boots
<Colonel_Panic> I only have Linuxc on this machine
<kubuser> geek: so vista ntfs is different?
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  how about the grandson hitting the pretty blue power button on grandpas pc.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<internet_master_> use alternatives
<internet_master_> thats what i do
<Colonel_Panic> OKm I'm'a reboot
<kubuser> internet_master_: because some apps only run on windows.
<geek> kubuser: yeah. i used to triple boot. hillarious thing was vista's chkdsk didn't catch it, XP does
<internet_master_> use and alternative
<Colonel_Panic> pray to St. Linus for me
<geek> internet_master_: funny thing is other than games, the one piece of essential windows software i need is open source
<kubuser> internet_master_: if you can find alternatives and it works for you good. For some there are not alternatives or they aren't adequate.
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm outz
 * geek hates gimp and PS and HAS to have paint.net for graphics manipularion
<kubuser> geek: but vista is such a reliable OS....!!!!
<kubuser> geek: *gasp*. gimp hater!
<geek> i wish miguel icaza would hurry up and port it already XD
<internet_master_> linux comes with everything you need you dont need anything else I have a 500 gb hard drive and nothing is installed except whatever came with kubuntu
<kubuser> internet_master_: linux comes with everything you need. not everyone else.
<internet_master_> people always download crap and thats what slows there computer down
<kubuser> geek: what is being ported over?
<internet_master_> what more does a person need chat internet and an office suite
<Dr_willis_> I hate PS :)
<geek> kubuser: paint.net
<Dr_willis_> I still miss good old Deluxe Paint on my Amiga
<geek> for one thing i can't grok how layers work in gimp
<kubuser> paint.net? not familiar. gimp has been a real nice change from paint shop pro and other expensive suites....
<kubuser> geek: for layers you just use google. LOL
<kubuser> geek: dont' get how those things work either. But simple things are cool.
<Dr_willis_> ive grabbed a book or 2 on gimp. that helps ya learn how to use layers. :)
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: ok deluxe paint is probably before mah time.
<Dr_willis_> layers are often the key to useing it  properly
<kubuser> ok layers are easy. What I don't get is the 10 different places to configure the KDE gui. One for background, one for widgets, one for midgets, .... can't one theme file fix all?
<geek> kubuser: layers works really well and simply on paint.net XD
<kubuser> geek: since I'm not a graphics person, my needs are simple. Rotate, crop, resize, and drop shadow... :) For more I just google a tutorial and just follow it. It's still nice to be able to learn layers and use them....
<geek> kubuser: this does all that.
 * Dr_willis_ missed how layers became a discussion of the kde gui...
<kubuser> geek: and free...?
 * kubuser whispers something to Dr_willis_ 
<Dr_willis_> in kde a 'theme' file - defines the other 'parts'  to use for that specific theme.
<Dr_willis_> the other parts being the icon theme, border decor, widgets.. and.. somthing else.. i forget. :)
<kubuser> so technically a theme files could control background, widget style, color scheme and all?
<geek> kubuser: yup
<Dr_willis_>  a 'theme' file can have no real data at all in it. :)
<kubuser> so in other words kde-look.org just has too many incomplete submissions.
<Dr_willis_> but a 'set' of those parts can be a theme
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  so does gnome-look.org
<Dr_willis_> both are very disorganized
<Dr_willis_> Often a 'window decoration' is in the theme catatory
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: right. but the nice thing to have would be to download a theme that actually sets your kde to resemble the screenshot.
<Dr_willis_> or a widget set is in the theme catagory. its just one part that can beused in a theme.
<geek> kubuser: http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2007/May-15-1.html linux port. getpaint.net for the windows version
<kubuser> geek: for windows. why would you use windows. didn't internet_owner just describe to you that all you need comes in linux. internet chat and im?
<kubuser> wait, internet, notepad and chat.
<kubuser> :P
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: yeah gnome-look.org is also very disorganized.
<kubuser> they show you a screenshot. you think after downloading the thing your desktop will look like that. turns out what you download only has a font-size setting. so you're still wondering how to make it look cool
<kubuser> geek: j/k of course.
<geek> kubuser: actually he's half right for 99% of users ;p
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  thats what ya get when ya get 1000's of peope just submitting stuff.. :)
<kubuser> geek: to be honest, I find more and more things that just require windows anymore....
<Dr_willis_> I find more and more - i dont need windows. :)
<kubuser> linux is playing well tho. more people are writing more software.
<Dr_willis_> but i do like some features of NERO under windows.. thats about all i need it for.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: lot of stuff in my usage still require windows. but linux has come a long way and can be used fulltime for my many needs. I find multimedia stuff to be completely transparent between teh two. If not the linux one slightly better.
<Dr_willis_> I find media playback better under linux, and network ussage/transfering stuff.. better.. but for some reason on windows.. i can get the volume louder on my laptop then under linux. :)
<Dr_willis_> tracking down all the codecs and stuff for windows.. can be a real pain
<Dr_willis_> and actually using windows media player.. egads...
<geek> kubuser: funny, but k3b and imgburn has replaced most things i used to use nero for
<Dr_willis_> mplayer for windows - to the rescue
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: hehe, I really like the wmplayer....
<Dr_willis_> geek,  i just use the nero features to  convert avi --> dvd  stuff..
<geek> Dr_willis_: my winboxes have cccp
<Dr_willis_> I cant get wmplayer to even play half the stuff.. and i have installed cccp
<geek> Dr_willis_: hmm, that i don't do
<Dr_willis_> or the player sort of works.. some times..
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: also in windows my system really had to be around 90% CPU usage before the video will chop and voice will chop. In linux tho, doing smaller things will make video choppy.
<Dr_willis_> i have a nice 'remote controll' for the laptop.. that only works with windows media player. :(
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: the remote control don't do lirc?
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  i transfer files over the network under windows and  the whole system gets choppy.  video and just chatting here..  under linux i can be uploading/downloading/transcoding..and still watch videos fine
<kubuser> linux is main issue is the XServer and the whole graphics model. Other than that it's coming along very nicely.
<Dr_willis_> i havent tried too hard to use it kubuser .   This is a HP DV2000 - they tried to make it a big 'multimedia' thing.. but  its a bit of a joke in that area.
<geek> kubuser: there's a few attempts to replace X but none seel to be popular
<kubuser> In windows, I can't do alt-space c and it will close the window. If busy then it will post the keys to the window as soon as it gets a chance. In linux it will just eat up the keys if types too fast....
<Dr_willis_> they got a 'power on' button and a 'dvd' and a 'media player' buttons that just power up and auto-run the dvd player, or media player thats a front end to wmp. and  it really sucks. :)
<kubuser> geek: would be nice to have faster stuff....
<geek> kubuser: always ;p
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: funny our video experiences are totally reversed in choppy ness.
<Dr_willis_> Everytime X does some major changes..  people scream so much.. you would think the world is going to end.
<geek> XD
<geek> Dr_willis_: probably cause so much of the user experience is tied to it?
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  yep.
<kubuser> right, but wonder how MACs do it. meaning do they have their own graphics stuff on top of freebsd or...?
<Dr_willis_> geek,  yep. 8.04 came out with that almost-all-autoconfiguraing X feature.. and its caused quite a few issues..
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  I know you can get X for macs.. but not sure what they use.
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: my HP has a remote that has bunch of stuff on it. It was cool to map all the keys using lirc files for mplayer and it just allow me to assign actions. Such as fullscreen unfullscreen. Which lack in regular window media player.
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  mine proerly can work with lirc then.. im just too lazy to try to get it working
<Dr_willis_> Wireless keyboard..  and im happy
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: 'coz for using freebsd, they GUI stuff on MACs is fast and super shiny.
<geek> kubuser: they have their own compositing display system. X is needed for a few apps like openoffice though
<kubuser> geek: yeah it's a nice system. very cool.
<geek> they also have the advantage of only needin to support a limited range of hardware
<kubuser> my main issue with X is the lost keys. If you are a keyboard person and do all shortcuts, X makes me repeat a lot of keys. Windows never does. Just processed them when it gets to them. So the comparison makes a big different in perception.
<Dr_willis_> 'better support through limitations!'
<karlyasmin> geek linux has limited amount of hardware as well
<geek> karlyasmin: i disagree
<Dr_willis_> I find linux supports more hardware then vista does...
<geek> with windows, hardware manufacturers do support
<Dr_willis_> linux has much much better 'old hardware' support.
<karlyasmin> 64 bit vista or 32 bit vista?
<kubuser> vista is getting better. recent usage hasn't made me run out the door .... so.
<kubuser> so there.
<karlyasmin> yeah thats why linux is cool
<Dr_willis_> My hp printer has drivers built into vista... WITH only 1/2 the features missing that it had under xp with the drivers from hp....
 * geek runs linux on a fairly modern laptop ;p
<karlyasmin> so why do they put linpus on the asus laptop?
<geek> oh, and a 8 year old desktop acting as a basic server
 * kubuser runs linux on a pII from 2001 with 700MHz single core.
<geek> karlyasmin: er, i thought the eee ran zandros?
<Dr_willis_> so vista took away all the printers features thati actually used.
<karlyasmin> why didnt they just put kubuntu on it?
<geek> kubuser: 700 mhz is PIII
<karlyasmin> zandros?
<karlyasmin> no linpus
<geek> xandros
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: it's not a restriction. it's freedeom to enjoy less features.... it's for your own good. repeat after the vendor. It's for your own good.
<geek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASUS_Eee_PC
<karlyasmin> asus works well with kubuntu?
<kubuser> geek: hmmm.... this is a pII for sure. So you're saying it's even slower? the sticker on it still says pII.
<geek> the dell mini 9 runs ubuntu netbook remix
<Dr_willis_> kubuser,  but i really WANT to download 124+mb of drivers for my scanner/printer combo that include yet ANOTHER photo manager/printing app that tries to sell me a 'printing service package'
<geek> kubuser: i'm running a PIII 450. they did NOT make 700 mhz pII ;p
<geek> kubuser: try lshw (you may need to install it)
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: yeah those extra limited slideshow viewing apps are so annoying that hp installs.
<kubuser> geek: that's a lot of crap that scrolled by.
<karlyasmin> geek why run linux on a higher machine? low end celeron runs faster that a dual core pentium    kubuntu vs. vista
<karlyasmin> than
<geek> karlyasmin: who said i run vista? ;p
<kubuser> product: Mobile Pentium II
<geek> kubuser: laptop?
<geek> what processor speed, it'll say ;p
<kubuser> slot: Microprocessor size: 400MHz capacity: 400MHz
<geek> see? ;p
<kubuser> righty....
<karlyasmin> centrino?
<geek> too old ;p
<kubuser> geek: hehe, you're right.
<kubuser> so it's even slower. LOL. But it's running this kubuntu fine. using it now.
<geek> kubuser: how much ram?
<kubuser> well until one tries to load openoffice.
<kubuser> size: 256MB
<geek> ahh
<geek> thats a fair chunk but i'd try to have more
<geek> my server has 640 mb and was blazing fast when i ran kubuntu on it...
<geek> well as blazing fast as a pIII 450 can be XD
<kubuser> geek: this laptop is so old why invest more. just keep it around to use linux flavors. Plus might turn it in to company to request update. It's company laptop.
<geek> kubuser: thats a good idea ;p
<kubuser> it's the X that slow things down. The products like firefox.
<geek> kubuser: the server was free ;p
<geek> kubuser: go xless? ;p
<geek> irssi + screen + w3m? ;p
<karlyasmin> firefox is slow?
<karlyasmin> no way
<kubuser> once you get used to using Chrome on windows, then move to linux on my dual core 2.6GHz  machine, it's painful to watch FF3 crawl along.
<geek> chrome is awesome
<kubuser> opening multiple tabs after first 3 tabs just starts taking long to respond.
 * geek can't wait for a proper linux port of it
<karlyasmin> there is no linux version of chrome
<kubuser> geek: chrome is pretty cool. It does have a few things it doesn't render properly. Such as my trading account screens.... which FF3 and IE6/7 all render.
<kubuser> karlyasmin: it's coming later.
<geek> kubuser: ooh, forex.com?
<kubuser> now using IE after chrome feels like you used to feel when using FF on windows after using IE.
<kubuser> lol
<geek> there's a codeweavers port of it using wine rihgt now IIRC
<kubuser> geek: zecco.
<geek> kubuser: ahh, the site my dad uses also has issues
 * geek was proud when dad actually installed an alternate browser himself ;p
<kubuser> zecco is charging 0 commisions for month of oct. trade as much as you want.
<kubuser> geek: yeah after a while you start hopingg your family wouldn't be so luddite, no...
<karlyasmin> ok i have a question kubuntu 8.04 has a problem with gcc compiler .......did they fix it yet?
<kubuser> and you're happy to help or explain things but most don't want the help.
<geek> kubuser: they are ok with getting help. they just don't want to learn ;p
<kubuser> geek: they like you to do stuff. Just not explain the technical part.
<kubuser> hehe.
<geek> yup
<kubuser> hehe.
<karlyasmin> ok i have a question kubuntu 8.04 has a problem with gcc compiler .......did they fix it yet?
<karlyasmin> no idea?
<kubuser> geek: it's 2am. time for catching Zzzz's.
<kubuser> geek: so you have a good nite. :)
<geek> lol
<geek> night
<kubuser> Dr_willis_: nite dude.
<kubuser> geek: nite. :)
<geek> its 3.05 pm ;p
<kubuser> geek: you're in .... ok I give up....
<kubuser> geek: asia somewhere?
<geek> singapore
<kubuser> east asia?
<geek> whois would tell you ;p
<kubuser> hmmm.....
<kubuser> :)
<kubuser> hehe so easy to just ask the person instead of /whois.
<kubuser> anyway nite. :)
<kubuser> evening :).
<infecto> time to wake up
<infecto> good morning ;)
<ehsan> hi all
<ehsan> i,ve connected to internet now!!!
<ehsan> but my browser can't open any page
<ehsan> why?
<ehsan> i use conqueror
<Dr_willis_> seen others with thatissue..  often its  a proxy server setting..
<Dr_willis_> try some other browsers?
<karlyasmin> ehsan someone hacked into your isp and killed off the internet access
<karlyasmin> for your account
<karlyasmin> hahaha had the same issue
<karlyasmin> oh wait you said you can chat?
<karlyasmin> but you cant browse
<infecto> he quit? :)
<karlyasmin> he quit
<saharagurl> hi there
<saharagurl> anyone to chat here?
<saharagurl> hey
<saharagurl> hi guyz
<saharagurl> helllooooo
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. weirdness.. Under Kde/Konqueror - i use the url    smb://FileServer/     and it shows a list of shares.. under gnome, it does NOT show the list of shares.. but  if i type in a name of  specific share. smb://FileServer/ShareName   gnome does see it and work...   anyone else noticed this issue?
<stdin> they use different systems for the smb:// protocol, Konqueror uses KIO slaves, and gnome probably uses gnome VFS
<Dr_willis_> yea.. but why would gnome not be showing the shares? searching the forums/wiki pages now..  Ive noticed this befor.. but never paid much attention to it. Wanting to help file a bug report/trouble shoot the problem
<Dr_willis_> reading some bug reports now on the isue. :) lets see what it says
<stdin> maybe the gnome one is only for accessing the shares, or has another way of listing the shares
<ehsan> i want a link to download envy
<stdin> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Dr_willis_> the hits im seeing refer to the gnome-keyring - aparently  the smb://Fileserver/ is supposed to pop up a username/pass dialog..  that does not appear however.. but it Does if you enter a share name like i did
<Dr_willis_> could be i only notice  the issue rarely because i let gnome rember my smb share passwords..
<Dr_willis_> this is a new install on a box i am  playing with.
<ehsan> any link?
<stdin> I haven't needed to use smb in a while, I mostly share between linux boxes where sftp/sshfs works fine ;)
<stdin> ehsan: it's in universe
<stdin> !universe | ehsan
<ubottu> ehsan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_willis_> i just spent 30 min troubleshooting no sound on this machine.. and then realized that ages ago i had disabled the onboard soundcard in the bios... :)
<Dr_willis_> thentook 10 min to Find out where to re-enable it.
<Dr_willis_> Ok. this samba stuff is getting weirder... under KDE it sees the shares.. but its not showing all the directories In the share.. under gnome.. i enter the share name.. but it sees all the directories...
<Dr_willis_> First i thoght it was due to weird directory names.. but the directoryits not showing is just called 'sh'
<delight> Does anybody know why 8.10 beta still includes an very old kdesvn client ? I'd think it would be smart to use the kde4 version http://kdesvn.alwins-world.de/wiki/DownLoads
<Dr_willis_> unless the new svn version hsa bugs that make it unuseable...  but you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<emilsedgh> how can i see which directories are using most of my disc usage?
<oturan_> hi
<Dr_willis_> the konqueror file manager has a 'show size' feature that displays them in blocks..
<Dr_willis_> or theres other gui tools that do the same
<Dr_willis_> theres some command line ways also.. but i forget how
<oturan_> I can't see clear video from kaffeine DVB. Do i need a codec or something for kaffeine? I have nvidea dirvers installed.
<ehsan> stdin: i'm in adept now
<ehsan> stdin: so how can i install envy by it?
<stdin> ehsan: what versions of Kubuntu do you have?
<Dr_willis_> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ehsan> stdin: wait
<akash> hi....I have a question regarding Updating Kubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> the package name seems to be 'envyng-qt' or 'envyng-gtk' perhaps?
<ehsan> stdin: 8.04
<stdin> ehsan: go to Adept -> Manage Repositories and make sure it setup like:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<shreyas> hello
<akash> What R necessary links I need to add in sources.list in order to update Kubuntu 7.10
<oturan_> any idea about kaffeine DVB problem?
<stdin> !upgrade | akash
<ubottu> akash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ehsan> stdin: should i update server lists?
<stdin> ehsan: after changing what sources are enabled, yes. click the "Fetch Updates" button
<ehsan> stdin: ok
<stdin> ehsan: then you should be able to install the envyng-qt package
<shreyas> hello anybody
<ehsan> stdin: thanks a lot
<shreyas> anyone ?
<shreyas> hello
<oturan_> anyone help me?
<akash> Thanks ubottu...but I m getting foll error:- E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shreyas> no sound on compaq presario laptop running fedora 9
<Dr_willis_> And what does fedora have to do with Ubuntu?
<stdin> akash: make sure you have set up your sources like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<shreyas> dont i get solutions here ?
<shreyas> for fedora ?
<Dr_willis_> shreyas,  fedora is a different linux disrto then ubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> or Kubuntu - in this case.
<shreyas> so where shall i look into ?
<Dr_willis_> They proberly got their own channel. :)
<stdin> shreyas: #fedora
<shreyas> ohhk thanks
<shreyas> have a good day :-) cya
<oturan_> anyone help me plz?
<shreyas> help ? @oturan tell me
<oturan_> I can't see clear video from kaffeine DVB. Do i need a codec or something for kaffeine? I have nvidea dirvers installed.
<shreyas> @ oturan : well if u cant see video .its probably ur mpeg or avi codecs missing
<shreyas> @ oturan : u can download them free from repositories
<oturan_> i watc h any movie i cant watch clearly DVB i mean digital TV
<Dr_willis_> try some other video players perhaps.. and run them from the terminal looking for any error messages.
 * Dr_willis_ is not sur what you mean by DVD/Digital TV.
<Dr_willis_> You are using Kaffine to watch tv onyour tv tuner card you mean to say?
<shreyas> @oturan: u could use vlc media for that.its free n has all codecs for u
<oturan_> yes axactly dwills watch TV
<Dr_willis_> try some other tv tuner apps perhaps.
<Dr_willis_> if they work then youknow its a kaffine issue
<oturan_> yes i think so
<oturan_> ok thank you anyway
<shreyas> welcome @ oturan
<dustman> hi
<dustman> Is it possible to open a link from kmail in new tab in konqueror instead of new window?
<haksell> Probebly
<haksell> But its easier to open every link in a konqueror tab
<dustman> I'm bit lost in settings and google return many irrelevant results
<haksell> There is a section on default applications in the system settings
<Freku> setting in konquerer itself ?
<Freku> settings - Configure konquerer - open links in new tab
<dustman> Freku: in what part of settings exactly?
<Freku> In konquerer self
<Freku> Menu -settings
<dustman> Freku: I might be really dumb but I can't see Menu-settings
<dustman> Behavior to Performance
<dustman> but no Menu
<dustman> ops, found
<dustman> but it still open links clicked in Kmail in new window in Konqueror
<dustman> works
<dustman> thank you, Freku
<dustman> btw, is it possible to tab several windows together under a single program bar, like in fluxbox?
<Dr_willis_> Not that ive seen dustman
<Dr_willis_> thats the 'big' feature of fluxbox. :) seen a few other window managers that can do it.
<Dr_willis_> you could replace kwin with fluxbox if you wanted.
<dustman> what's good side of kwin comparing to fluxbox?
<Dr_willis_> its designed to work with the rest of kde.
<dustman> my impression is that kde really benefits from bigger screen
<dustman> since mine is 17", it's bit cluttered
<msshams> do you suggest openoffice-kde or koffice?
<Dr_willis_> i just use openoffice
<Dr_willis_> never efen noticed a openoffice-kde
<dustman> although possibility to customize look like this of CDE is funny
<emilsedgh> msshams: openoffice-kde just makes OO.o look like other kde applications and changes the icons, etc
<msshams> emilsedgh: so is this engines QT?
<albuntu> i never heard this and didnt know it existed :S
<emilsedgh> msshams: nope
<msshams> emilsedgh: tell me please that gtk appleactions works fine on kde?
<msshams> applications*
<Dr_willis_> msshams,  err... all of them
<emilsedgh> msshams: they do
<Freku> my pc froze  had to reset
<Freku> found the settings yet ?
<dustman> Freku: yep, thank you
<Freku> ah ok
<msshams> emilsedgh: please introduce me replacement package of gimp, inkscape, bluefish and audacity for kde.
<Dr_willis_> theres no need to 'replace' them.. they work fine under kde
<emilsedgh> msshams: krita is good for simple jobs.as for inkscape, i still recommend inkscape.quanta is as good as bluefish and Amarok is the best music player out there
<emilsedgh> msshams: but yeah, as Dr_willis_ said, they just work fine in kde
<msshams> Dr_willis_: but, gtk applications has a good look on KDE?
<Dr_willis_> ive rarely seen any issues with mixxing up kde and gnome these days.. ages ago there were some quirks.. but not  many that i know of now a days
<albuntu> emilsedgh : i am with you. amarok is the best
<Dr_willis_> msshams,  they can 'look/use' the kde themes  i rarely notice if im using a gnome or kde app.
<emilsedgh> albuntu: indeed
<dustman> damn sound... simply stopped working for no reason
<dustman> is there way to re-initialize it w/o rebooting?
<msshams> thank you...
<Dr_willis_> restart the alsa service?
<dustman> well, 'ps aux | grep alsa ' show no such service
<Dr_willis_> $ /etc/init.d/alsa-utils status
<Dr_willis_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<albuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<albuntu> or maybe just start
<Dr_willis_> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils work you lazy thing --please --just --work
<albuntu> hahahahahahahaha
<dustman> well, didn't help... back after reboot
<dustman> restart worked
<Dr_willis_> Yea! restart again ! it will make it even more better.
<dustman> Dr_willis_: of course I will! ...in a week or so..
<Dr_willis_> Do it now!
<Dr_willis_> 'new disk inserted, please reboot to allow system to reboot to get ready to reboot to allow reading of the disk'
<dustman> probably last question for today: how to see non-latin metadata info for songs in amarok
<dustman> Dr_willis_:  yep!
 * dustman typing 'sudo rm -rf /'
<stdin> dustman: do not post that in here!
<dustman> what? someone listened to this?
<Dr_willis_> !ohmy | dustman
<ubottu> dustman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<dustman> :(
<dustman> btw, kde gives strange feeling for first time- although programs start subjectively slower, system uses fewer resources
<Freku> i my car goes slower, my car uses fewer resources  :)
<Dr_willis_> The older i get .. the  slower i startup also...
<albuntu> dustman : the new kde is economic. it looks forward to afford the bank crysis :P
<Freku> back to xfce ?
<dustman> neah, xfce is bloated
<dustman> fvwm2
<dustman> ;)
<Dr_willis_> jwm
<Dr_willis_> I sort of like jwm + rox-filer
<dustman> I like *boxens
<ldp> hello
<Dr_willis_> go try matchbox. :) its not related to Fluxbox/openbox/blackbox
<ldp> openbox is win
<ldp> :D
 * dustman prefer flux :)
<Dr_willis_> sawfish!
<dustman> http://matchbox-project.org/
<ldp> I find Pek and ob the best
<Dr_willis_> the matchbox packages under ubuntu.. need a little work. :(
<ldp> KDE + Openbox == sheer bliss
<Dr_willis_> it installs .. but dosent do the right things needed to get  desktop going.
<dustman> fluxbox, fvwm2, cwm <- in that order
<Dr_willis_> I did see 'OLPC' Desktop packages for ubuntu.. and tried it out.. and couldent do diddly with it. :)
<ldp> dustman: Have you tried wmii?
<ldp> It's sick fast, unbelievable
<Dr_willis_> !info wmx
<ubottu> Package wmx does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis_> i used wmx for ages years ago also. :)
<dustman> ldp: wasn't really fond of it
<dustman> I like using mouse
<dustman> but not for file manipulation
<Freku> ah the mouse generation :)
<Dr_willis_> we keep both hands on the keyboard in my day!
<dustman> heh, these days are over
<Freku> well 1 pushing away the cat from the keyboard
<Dr_willis_> 'you kids and your new-fangled cOmPuuter Moles!'
<Dr_willis_> "You mean Mice Grandpa?"
<Dr_willis_> 'Mice/Moles/Rats.. they are all vermin!'
<dustman> Dr_willis_: you don't use emacs by chance?
<Dr_willis_> I use vi :)
 * dustman gets ready for new flames
<dustman> damn
<Dr_willis_> i never did get into emacs that much
<Dr_willis_> I used a variant of it on my amiga years ago.. but then had CygnusEd as my main editor.
<Dr_willis_> and vi on the Mainframes at collage
<dustman> gvim + mouse ;)
<Dr_willis_> Every time i reread my using vi book.. i learn somthing new.
<dustman> this is my first computer to work reasonably well with KDE
<Freku> so you finnaly got a pentium 3
<dustman> ha... ha....
<ldp> I use SciTE
<nji> tes
<lucas__> hi everybody
<ldp> hello
<lucas__> how are you?
<ajaya> can anyone help me.. wht is GTK+? How to install it?
<ldp> fine
<ldp> ajaya: GTK is a gui toolkit. the one for KDE is Qt, and the one for gnome is GTK
<ldp> just search adept for gtk, i forgot the package name
<ajaya> ya I tried..
<ajaya> but I am not able to get any repository.
<ldp> have you checked all repos in the preferences?
<ajaya> ya.
<ajaya> I even tried to download it from the site of GTK.
<berkes> is anyone here using strigi with success? Mine just keeps crashing, hanging or returns no result.
<berkes> maybe its a wrong setting?
<berkes> it says "Status stopping", but somehow the strigideamon is not responding and does not stop.
<LordCrc> hi
<LordCrc> seems my kubuntu just wont work with wpa-aes
<LordCrc> only wpa-tkip :/
<LordCrc> also "auto" mode fails each time, i have to manually select tkip each time i connect
<LordCrc> how can i fix this?
<hagabaka> what font packaged in ubuntu is suitable for general use but more interesting than bitstream?
<Thor> is there any command that allow to rename a batch of files ?
<hagabaka> there is a renameutils package containing a few commands for that
<hagabaka> actually not that, but there's a rename and a rename.ul command, not sure from which packages
<sudhang> i think it comes with perl?
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> i'm on kubuntu gutsy and am trying to get my multimedia keys on the keyboard to work. most already do, like "next track", "new email" and such. where can i configure the rest of the keys?
<g-hennux> or, for example, pressing "mute" mutes the wrong channel
<dustman> how to set different Konsole size for new shell windows?
<dustman> oh, found it
<dustman> googling didn't give real answer on analog of NoScript for Konqueror, beside whitelisting
<dustman> is there easy tool like this for Konqueror?
<ubuntu_> i have a big problem: i had to reinstall windows last weekend and so i can't access my linux. i tried a lot to restore grub but it all failed result is now that even the install cd as well as qparted only see /dev/sda which is my whole hard drive. In windows i can see my partitions and using the live cd i can also see and access them. How can i fix this?
<LordCrc> you'll need to reinstall grub as the boot manager afaik
<LordCrc> how though :)
<LordCrc> ubuntu_: perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html ?
<RenzoreK> Why is it sometimes when logging in the icons in the K dock (next to the date/time) don't minimize and appear as tiny windows in the upper left (re-logging in most of the time fixes this problem). Anyone seen what Im talking about before??
<ubuntu_> i tried thatm problem is i can't mount the partitions...the thing doesn't see them
<LordCrc> but you can?
<dustman> ubuntu_: I heard editing grub config might help
<ubuntu_> in windows i see my windows partition, my data partition, and 3 unknown, which are /boot, swap and /
<ubuntu_> with the live cd under storage media i see them as well
<dustman> if you managed to install grub, just edit it and say what it must load
<ubuntu_> but the installerm alternate installer as well s qparted don't see them
<dustman> ubuntu_: or you can simply mount your / under livecd and copy what you need to a new partition
<alarm> hello, i got a question about fsck, as i do not know if that is normal or not. when i boot on kubuntu sometimes , on the boot screen i get the common message "sdaX hasnt been mounted for 30 times" (for example) and starts a root fsck . the problem is:
<alarm> that although the OS is fresh installed, the fsck may take even 1 hour to finish
<dustman> ubuntu_: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Configuration.html
<ubuntu_> if i take a look at my menu.lst it looks like it should with all suff in it, but last time i tried to reinstall grub i had some error about stage1 not being read correctly or something
<Zopieux> hi
<dustman> so just move your data using livecd
<dustman> ubuntu_: since livecd sees your 'missing' partitions, check their info with 'mount' command and edit grub menu accordingly
<Zopieux> guys, i'm having trouble installing kubuntu on my laptop
<Zopieux> installation is blocked at 87%, it trys to retrieve date&time from a time server
<Zopieux> but my laptop isn't connected to internet
<Zopieux> what can I do?
<freaky_t> can k3b burn audio CDs by default (from mp3 files)?
<freaky_t> or do i have to install any special package before i can do that?
<ubuntu_> if i type 'mount' it gives me /dev/sda6 on /media/disk (and if i take a look with dolphin, that's my old /boot)
<tuxwulf> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<freaky_t> what is a good ftp client for kubuntu?
<dustman> ubuntu_: I'm sure you'd like your old / , not /boot
<ubuntu_> well at this point i don't even mind if i have to reinstall kubuntu from scratch, as long as i don't loose my windows in the process
<ubuntu_> problem is i can't just reinstall, because the installer only sees /dev/sda as my whole hdd instead of all the partitions
<Zopieux> thanks for your usefull help.
<LordCrc> i want to start vncserver during startup (ie before i log on), and make it run "as me" (ie so when i connect to it, i get my). Any tips?
<krawiec> join #ubuntu
<dustman> ubuntu_: dunno if it relates to your problem: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/partition-types.html#primary
<ubuntu_> i don't think so (it worked before and i didn't make new partitions or something)
<dustman> when you run 'mount' while booted from livecd, can you see your old / ?
<dustman> if 'yes', edit grub menu accordingly with correct disk/slices numbers/letters and boot it
<dustman> if you can't see it, I can't recommend anything
<dustman> since you could navigate to it via file browser, you *must* see it
<ubuntu_> well i only see it if i open it first with going to storage media and then open the partition (so it auto mounts then i guess)
<dustman> and if grub menu editing doesn't work, simple coping of important info to win filesystem will work
<dustman> 'mount' with no argument shows quite a bit of info
<ubuntu_> if i check the menu.lst and check fstab, it seems to be correct (as in fstab tells me that /dev/sda7 (my old / ) is UUID=*something* , that *something* is the same as in menu.lst under root=UUID=*something*
<ubuntu_> i think it should be enough to be able to reinstall grub, that way it hsould be fine. i tried to do it like:
<ubuntu_>  1. Pop in the Live CD, boot from it until you reach the desktop.
<ubuntu_>  2. Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<ubuntu_>  3. Type "grub"
<ubuntu_>  4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<ubuntu_>  5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<ubuntu_>  6. Quit grub by typing "quit".
<ubuntu_>  7. Reboot.
<dustman> ubuntu_: I'm not really familiar with grub and you might get better answer in #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> only thing: if i type the 'root(hd0,6)' thing i get 'selected disk does not exist' (however my menu.lst tells me that "root" is (hd0,6)  )
<dustman> DaSkreech: heh
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: use the first one it will walk you through the steps
<ubuntu_> how wait, now it give me something, all other times the find /boot gave me file not found..now it gives me something
<ubuntu_> now i get to "setup (hd0)" it tells me "/boot/grub/stage1", stage2 and e2fs_stage1.5 exists
<ubuntu_> grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu_>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<ubuntu_>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<ubuntu_>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<ubuntu_>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.
<ubuntu_> succeeded
<ubuntu_>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,7)/boot/grub/stage2
<ubuntu_> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<ubuntu_> Error 22: No such partition
<ubuntu_> or should i not type "root (hd0,7)" (which i get from find /boot/grub/stage1) but "root (hd0,6)"
<ubuntu_> ah if i do "root (hd0,6)" i get a succeeded, let's try the rest...
<ubuntu_> trying to reboot
<piopeo> ?
<dustman> anyone know how to get non-latin mp3 metadata to show correctely in amarok?
<ubuntu_> ok i've a grub now, but only with something like bash edidting is possible, i don't get a list with the kbuntu's and win XP in it
<ubuntu_> actually after doing the setup (hd0) thing and i quit en reboot (as told) i get the same text as i open a konsole and type sudo grub
<azuredragon> :D
<ubuntu_> sh*t maybe i had to type "root (hd0,1)"...
<White_Pelican> when I insert a CD into the drive, how do I configure Konqueror to include flac?
<White_Pelican> let me rephrase that. When I insert a CD into the drive, flac is not one of the options when I open in a new window. How do I fix that?
<White_Pelican> is anyone here to answer my question?
<m__> hello everyone!!!
<wishie> i have an issue with KDE3.5.9 .. recently (starting today) knetworkmanager doesnt seem to start properly when i log into KDE
<wishie> ps shows it running as 'knetworkmanager [kdeinit]' but it doesnt seem to load at all.
<yakuzi> thanks guys i managed to get my system back
<yakuzi> thing was, after the grub reinstall from within the live cd, i got the same when rebooting from hdd, so i did the install again, but this time while just booting, result: it works :)  )
<aanishn> hi all, my monitor flickers constantly in kubuntu 8.10 beta, I googled up and found some posts pointing at a possible xorg-intel driver issue
<dresnu> hello, does anyone know how to add a directory to the KDE enviroment variables PATH?
<aanishn> In Xorg.0.log 6 lines constantly shows up I have pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/56307/
<aanishn> is any one else familiar with this issue, I was not able to find a fix any where though...
<elisa> :)
<elisa> !
<elisa> :)
<elisa> elisuntu
<elisa> hello
<giuseppe_> Hi, I have a question. When I update the kernel, is it better to re-install, re-compile video drivers?
<Copertone> boh
<Copertone> never compiled a kernel
<jussi01> giuseppe_: Id suggest recompiling, as things may have changed in the new kernel
<Copertone> but of couse video drivers are loaded on kernel so i "think" yu should reinstall every module you have
<Copertone> add
<x_link> Hi there my dear Kubuntu-users =)
<x_link> Anybody here?
<x_link> Needto ask a question.
<dustman_> nobody's here
<geek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x_link> Okey =)
<x_link> I'm trying to fix my fingerprint read.
<x_link> reader
<x_link> Done as wiki told me, but I get an error
<x_link> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/56315/
<x_link> Thought if somebody might be able to help me?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gekkoo> kdelibs5-doc does not contain any documentation at all. which package do i need to install to get kde4 api docs?
<mixed1234> anyone knows of an app that can let you play wma files from the internet??
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> how can i get the latest vlc on ubuntu (the one in the repo is reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly outdated....)
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> i opened the konsole and added there debian (unstable) sources but its not working :/
<Level15> hi all. a little bit offtopic here, maybe, but does anyone know how can i check which channels are being used byt wireless networks on my area? I think there's intereference between many wifi networks over here, and want to select my APs channel accordingly
<geek> Level15: just hover your arrow over the network names in knetwork manager
<Level15> hm, cool :D
<geek> WTFWTHWhoKnows: compile it yourself?
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> geek i tried but my live media lib is outdated and i cant get it to install there is no live directory when i try to run the cp command
<pumpkin__> i have something eating up my physical memory and I can't figure out what it is. Any ideas?
<pumpkin__> is anybody out there today?!
<geek> pumpkin__: top
<pumpkin__> hello, geek are you still there?
<geek> pumpkin__: yes
<pumpkin__> something is eating up my physical memory
<pumpkin__> i can't figure it out
<geek> pumpkin__: open up a console, use the command 'top'
<pumpkin__> did it
<pumpkin__> what do you i look for on the konsole
<geek> pumpkin__: see what has the highest amount in the mem column?
<pumpkin__> yes
<pumpkin__> strigi deamon
<pumpkin__> also the ksysguard
<geek> pumpkin__: how much?
<pumpkin__> strigi 7.9 ksysguard 3.2
<rony> ciao
<pumpkin__> I have go to, please send a private message
<AnthonyT1220> I need some help.
<AnthonyT1220> I have firefox on my Ubuntu system (I am new with this)
<AnthonyT1220> and when I go to watch flash anything it does not load straight out, it has to be loaded by clicking on a gray play button
<AnthonyT1220> how do i get rid of this?
<yuruichi> hola
<yuruichi> como estan?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yuruichi> ¿?
<Supavisah> Hello, if I get the Kubuntu 8.1 Beta Live CD and install it on my second hard drive intending to dual disk dual boot will I need to toss around like I did with Fedora?
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> mann
<unitypunk> whats with this wifi..
<ray__> HI
<ray__> Hi
<ray__> bye
<max_> hello
<Supavisah> anyone?
<aditya_> how to install wireless network driver in ubuntu in compaq presario v6425tu?
<scarlet> heya
<jmod> OK i need some help I have a Geforce go 7600 but how do I get it to work with kubuntu
<Supavisah> Hello, if I get the Kubuntu 8.1 Beta Live CD and install it on my second hard drive intending to dual disk dual boot will I need to mess around like I did with Fedora?
<jmod> I have EnvyNG but if I install the driver I get a scrambeld up screen can anyone help?
<jmod> I running it on a laptop HP Pavilion dv9230us
<Supavisah> jmod, channels been dead fo ages :P
<jmod> what do you mean? this channel?
<Supavisah> Yeah, well like I've been in here for a few hours :P not much action going on - but stick around see a reply.
<jmod> so why are there so many people on here
<Supavisah> Don't look at me.
<jussi01> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<pulaski> Hi all, I havie two machines, a desktop running kubuntu hardy heron 8.04 and an older machine I've set up to use as a file server that runs kubuntu server 8.04.  I can move between them ok using ssh but I would like to install NFS to easier and faster access.  Looking at my Adept Manager it appears I need the nfs-common package (which includes libnfsismap2) on both.  On the server I may also need nfs-kernel-server and nfsboot.
<pulaski> Can anyone suggest any other packages or offer any helpful comments?
<Supavisah> jussi01, never knew that :P
<jussi01> !nfs | pulaski
<ubottu> pulaski: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jussi01> Supavisah: you would be suprised on how many people forget that ;)
<Supavisah> Oh, well that's good I'm not crusified then - I might add paid developers? I thought Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Linux's are meant to be open source, and free?
<pulaski> ubottu: Thanks I will
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks i will
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jussi01> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<pulaski> ubottu: you read my mind
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> Supavisah: ^^
<Supavisah> someone slap ubottu xD
<glade88> hi.. I recently had multiple X crashes with Kubuntu Intrepid, X kept restarting until I did a hard reboot
<jussi01> glade88: intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1 thanks :)
<glade88> ok :)
<stefanf> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<lanoxx> hi, in the kubuntu start menu i only see system settings, how do i get to the real controll center?
<MrKennie> lanoxx: K-> Run Command and type kcontrol
<lanoxx> MrKennie, ah thx
<lanoxx> why is there no short cut to this in the menu?
<ldp> I'm Back
<jussi01> lanoxx: because kubuntu uses system settings, not kcontrol..
<MrKennie> I guess system settings is meant to be a replacement
<lanoxx> and having two controll centers, one called system settings is really confusing
<lanoxx> jussio1, system settings has only about halve of the settings of kcontrol
<jussi01> lanoxx: in intrepid, there is no kcontrol - its an interim thing
<lanoxx> hmm, bad
<lanoxx> for example in system settings there is no way to controll power save settings
<lanoxx> but in kcontrol there is
<lanoxx> jussi01, are you a developer
<jussi01> lanoxx: no, I help out where I can, but I am not a coder.
<lanoxx> hmm, any suggestion where i should post issues like this? like that there is no real power saving settings in system settings? or is it going to be betting in ibex
<jussi01> lanoxx: I thought there were, but anyway (I assume youve looked under advanced) but you are welcome to file a bug.
<jussi01> !bug | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lanoxx> jussio1, ok thx
<lanoxx> :)
<lerneaen_hydra> I just got an error when applying updates via apt, now dpkg -l reports; "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1933 package `libgcrypt11': `Depends' field, invalid package name `" is this something anyone else is experiencing? or does anyone have any idea?
<tntat> Hi all, how do i unzip a tar.gz file?
<LjL> tntat: tar xf filename
<LjL> or use ark
<LjL> !ark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<LjL> you should
<tntat> ok thanks
<LjL> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LjL> !-file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller is <alias> zip - added by LjL on 2008-02-04 22:19:41 - last edited by LjL on 2008-02-04 22:20:27
<LjL> !ark is <alias> zip
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<sorush20> !xps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xps
<sorush20> I can't print .xps in oKular
<sorush20> any help?
<gkffjcs> is there a way to touch ever file in a directory tree, with one command, and is there also an rsync like command that will copy one tree based onto another based on time stamp?
<Walzmyn> what's the keyboard command to switch desktops?
<Walzmyn> nevermind, just found it
<mopped> Am I able to scale down the bottom bar? :)
<dean> hello all
<TheNamelessOne> hello
<dean> you ok ?
<TheNamelessOne> of course
<aanishn> hi, I recently installed kubuntu 8.10 beta, my screen flickers every 10 sec or so and I get some lines on Xorg.0.log saying "EDID quirk: Detailed timings give sizes in cm."
<aanishn> how do I go about to get this stuff fixed ?
<sorush20> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mopped> !synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<mopped> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<frloja> some body here
<TheNamelessOne> yes
<unitypunk__> bah
<jmod> meh
<frloja> hi
<frloja> some body
<jmod> hi
<unitypunk__> sup
<frloja> what's your name?
<jmod> yo
<jmod> My name is public info
<jmod> lol
<jmod> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> What's the usenet newserader in kde?
<hswales> good afternoon yall just intalled kubuntu today and im having an issue with flash cant seem to find a fix on the forums but i cant get flash to work in firefox
<jussi01> sikki: install kubuntu-restricted-extras - you can then play most formats of music and video, java and flash.
<sikki> i did install those already and its still not working
<jussi01> sikki: have you restarted firefox since?
<sikki> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.  < thats what youtube says when i try to view a video
<jussi01> sikki: so have you?
<jussi01> sikki: also ensure you have: edit -> preferences -> content -> enable javascript selected
<sikki> I downloaded it but when i try to run the installer it tells me to give the path to firefox i use locate and all i can find is the addons path
<sikki> it seems to be asking for the program path
<sikki> java is enabled
<jussi01> sikki: there should be no need to do that - the flashplugin-nonfree package does all that for you
<sikki> hmmm something didnt work right then and ive installed both the kubuntu and ubuntu restricted packages
<jussi01> sikki: you are certain you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras correctly?
<jussi01> no, you should only install one.
<sikki> i used adept
<sikki> i just uninstalled ubuntu restricted and kubuntu restricted and reinstlaled kubuntu
<sikki> and still no work
<jussi01> sikki: try manually installing flashplugin-nonfree
<sikki> thats where it asks for the path to firefox
<sikki> and when i locate i cant get the path
<vittujoo> I have wlassistant to connect
<jussi01> sikki: no, I mean sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shakys> Hello
<jugunas> was up
<vittujoo> every time it asks for my password
<shakys> Hello?
<shakys> Hey!!
<jugunas> i need kubuntus
<shakys> Hello!??????
<shakys> gay
<sikki> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<sikki> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vittujoo> is that required by linux or only a software specific issue
<jussi01> shakys: this channel is for kubuntu support, how can we help you?
<jussi01> vittujoo: please change your nick to something more family friendly :)
<vittujoo> as soon as i get my answer
<jussi01> vittujoo: no, change it now please.
<jussi01> thanks :)
<jussi01> Reptile: what password is it asking for?
<Reptile> my root password
<sikki> im gonna try something silly here juss but im gonna try a reboot maybe it will help doubtful but im willing to try anything atm
<jussi01> sikki: good luck
<jussi01> Reptile: your root password or your wallet password?
<Reptile> i dont know, both are the same
<Reptile> i think its the root
<jussi01> Im not sure on that. :(
<Reptile> well, not a big problem just a nuisance
<sikki> knew that was pointless juss but i had to try
<sikki> lol
<Arlianin> Hello
<Arlianin> can anyone please help me?
<Supavisah> Arlianin, state your problem and wait.
<Reptile> jussi01, it seems to require for kdesudo in the beginning to work proṕerly
<Arlianin> I placed the music from the CD I had to Kaffeine but I can't hear it.
<jussi01> ahh, curious
<Reptile> what software do u use
<jussi01> Reptile: this is something that you start every boot, right?
<Reptile> yep
<jussi01> Reptile: I use knetwork manager
<jussi01> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Reptile> i tried that first but it did not support all encryption possibilities
<jussi01> Reptile: like which ones? it certainly supports wpa2...
<jussi01> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arlianin> Reptile: What can I do if my menu bar (the one ont he bottom) disappears?
<Reptile> i am still a noob but what do u mean
<jussi01> Arlianin: try doing alt+f2 and type kicker
<Reptile> jussi01: i have to try ur software again
<jussi01> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Arlianin>  Jussi01: doesn't work :S
<sikki> got flash working with seamonkey juss
<Reptile> how come
<jussi01> sikki: great :)
<jussi01> !tab | sikki
<ubottu> sikki: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sikki> yes i know about tab lol
<jussi01> Reptile: they dont promote helpfulness, for one reason...
<jussi01> sikki: you keep calling me juss...
<Arlianin>  Jussi01: doesn't work :S
<sikki> yeah i know im too lazy to hit tab sometimes lol
<Reptile> that's true when refer to somebody else than ur self
<sikki> jussi01: there you go :P thanks for the help today
<jussi01> Arlianin: can you please do ctrl+esc and see if kicker is running ?
<jussi01> sikki: no probs
<Arlianin> jussi01: It's running :) though the menu bar (the one of the bottom) still doesn't appear :/
<jussi01> Arlianin: sounds like you have accidentally removed it, or its hidden. to be honest, I cant quite remember how to add it again, but I think when you right click on the desktop or another panel there was an option?
<Arlianin> jussi01: There's no option :/
<jussi01> Arlianin: Im sorry, I dont have a kde3 box here atm, so cant really help. but hopefully someone wanders in that can help.
<Supavisah> Does Kubuntu Live CD media support dual disk dual boot?
<starenka> live cd is for booting & installing OS
<Supavisah> starenka, I know but I recently TRIED to install Fedora on a second hard drive (secondary slave) and I needed to use this rescue CD and it just UGH caused so much problems and I never got to get it.
<FFForever> is there a repo with latest kde4?
<FFForever> (and is normally upgraded)
<MrKennie> FFForever: check new on kubuntu.org, it is updated as and when there are new releases
<MrKennie> news*
<FFForever> there is no repo though that has it always updated so apt picks it up?
<MrKennie> FFForever: the news article for 4.1.2 has instructions
<FFForever> kool, also is there a ppa that has mostly updated packages i find it sad that vlc is only 0.8.3....
<MrKennie> FFForever: there are several PPA repos. I do not know if one exists for vlc.
<famille> comment installer google earth dans kubuntu ?
<starenka> !fr | famille
<ubottu> famille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<starenka> famille: http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<romeo> SALUT
<romeo> HELLO
<pacman__> hello
 * Danu is back.
<lamoureux> salut
<sarir> jokey-kde closed unexpectedly
<sarir> -.-
<debora> hallo
<debora> hello
<manish> just checking if i am online
<manish> please some body reply if they see me online
<Nyad> hello. I removed the thingy on my taskbar which shows my multiple desktops, how do I get that back?
<Nyad> manish: I see you
<manish> thnaks
<Peter_Lawliet> manish: i see you!
<manish> it seems this is the only thing that is working online
<manish> my browser mailing client and everything else thinks that i am off line
<Arlianin> Reload this PageReload this PageReload this PageReload this Page
<Arlianin> Hello!
<manish> can you suggest what has gone wrong
<manish> :)
<manish> thats nice
<manish> i have already tried that
<W8TAH> where can i file bugs on intrepid beta ?
<Arlianin> How can I make my menubar (on the bottom) viewable again? I think I accidentally erased it or made it invisible. :S
<sarir> i want my plasmoid or how is it called back
<sarir> it disappeared
<sarir> and cant find it!!
<W8TAH> sarir should be able to right click on teh plasma icon in the tray and re-activate it
<Arlianin> How can I make my menubar (on the bottom) viewable again? I think I accidentally erased it or made it invisible. :S
<sarir> W8TAH, where is the plasma icon? pls
<manish> arlianin
<manish> do you have menu bar at anyother place like at the top or something
<Arlianin> nop
<sarir> W8TAH, it already disappeared yesterday.. sorry
<Arlianin> :/
<manish> ok
<manish> then i dont know sorry
<W8TAH> sarir -- in the system tray lower right of your screen -- on mine its the first icon on the left - -looks like a couple windows - and you need to left click on it to get the plasma dashboard - -
<manish> can some body tell me why every thing except IRC is not working online on my computer
<sarir> W8TAH, :-)
<manish> i have reliance data card and have connected then through it
<W8TAH> sarir you can also click on the almond lookin thing in the upper right corner
<W8TAH> sarir: choose add widgets
<manish> only IRC is workin and nothing elase
<manish> else*
<sarir> W8TAH, with that i'm ok
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> have fun
<manish> W8TAH can u help me too please
<sarir> W8TAH, hm then i dont remember the name of the widget.... that transparent one showing the files etc
<sarir> -.-
<sarir> how is it called??
<manish> somebody please tell me why anythin except IRC and KOPETE is not showing online
<sarir> manish, beta?
<manish> sorry??
<manish> sarir
<manish> what do u mean
<sarir> kidding nothing
<manish> u an indian??
<manish> right??
<sarir> nope finnish
<sarir> lol
<manish> ok because beta is also a word in indian (hindi) that s y i thought
<Arlianin> How can I make my menubar (on the bottom) viewable again? I think I accidentally erased it or made it invisible. :S
<manish> any ways can you help me with this stuff
<sarir> dont have a clue ..
<manish> i mean nothing except IRC and KOPETE is working online
<sarir> manish, me??? i am just a new user of linux ubuntu :-/
<sarir> trying now kubuntu
<manish> not my browser ok
<manish> me too
<sarir> which brower you are looking at manish ?
<sarir> browser*
<Arlianin> How can I make my menubar (on the bottom) viewable again? I think I accidentally erased it or made it invisible. :S
<manish>  i
<manish> konqueror
<manish> y does that matter
<W8TAH> where can i file bugs on intrepid beta ?
<manish> SOS Please help
<manish> can not access net on anything except IRC and Kopete
<W8TAH> manish --
<manish> no browser no mailing clien
<W8TAH> open a terminal window
<manish> yes W8TAH
<W8TAH> type ping www.google.com
<manish> ya
<W8TAH> are you getting responses
<manish> where
<manish> in terminal??
<W8TAH> yes
<Arlianin> hey
<manish> ys there is something coming up
<Arlianin> W8TAH: Can you please help me?
<Arlianin> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<W8TAH> hit ctrl-c
<paolo> hi. how can i remove the bell sounds from konsole, from now to the eternity ?
<W8TAH> arlianin -- i can try -- whats up?
<manish> doen
<manish> done
<W8TAH> copy one of the response lines here
<Arlianin> W8TAH: My meny bar on the bottom disappeared.
<manish> now what do i do
<Arlianin> W8TAH: How can I make it appear again?
<W8TAH> Arlianin: i dont know how to solve that one
<W8TAH> manish -- copy one of the response lines here so i can see it
<bloodwing> how do i get my sound to work?
<manish> 64 bytes from tc-in-f104.google.com (209.85.175.104): icmp_seq=43 ttl=237 time=638 ms
<W8TAH> manish: ok - good -- you have a valid network connection
<W8TAH> now
<manish> every line is the same
<W8TAH> which browser are you using?
<bloodwing> how do i get my sound to work?
<manish> konqueror
<W8TAH> bloodwing: start off by asking once and waiting patiently
<manish> and kmail as mailing client
<bloodwing> im sorry.
<W8TAH> manish: ok - -first things first - -hold off on kmail for now
<W8TAH> lets get browsing working
<manish> ya
<manish> ok
<W8TAH> manish - do you have firefox installed?
<JamesArthur> is there a NOT BUGGY 64bit version of Stallman Linux around? i'm tired of things like making its' /tmp read only and crashing its' own Xserver
<manish> no
<manish> i would like to tell you something
<W8TAH> ok
<JamesArthur> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.24-19-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore5400+ at 3013 MHz (6027 bogomips), , RAM: 1064/7995MB, 132 proc's, 23.12min up
<manish> my konqueror works when i access my net on wifi or lan in the college
<W8TAH> good
<W8TAH> then what is the problem?
<manish> but when i am using my reliance data card (usb modem) i am facing this problem
<W8TAH> manish - i have no clue at all
<W8TAH> ive never heard of or seen one of those
<manish> ok for mailing client
<manish> ??
<manish> any suggestions
<W8TAH> its probably a related problem - -and no, no idea at all
<sarir> jockey closes as well W8TAH
<manish> ok how do i install firefox from the terminal
<manish> what is the command
<W8TAH> sudo apt-get install firefox
<sarir> because of nvidia -.-
<manish> no that does not work
<W8TAH> it almost sounds like your system is firewalled some how
<manish> just for this type of connection??
<W8TAH> saarir ????
<manish> is it possible
<W8TAH> yes - its def possible - it might not be on your end
<manish> and when i typed sudo apt-get install firefox
<W8TAH> what did you get?
<manish> the result was "Couldn't find package firefox
<W8TAH> ohh
<W8TAH> hold on
<manish> k
<sarir> W8TAH, yes jockey-kde has closed when i was trying to enable nvidia
<W8TAH> no clue
<sarir> manish, bad bad
<W8TAH> i dont use nvidia
<sarir> W8TAH, -.-
<sarir> arg
<manish> what happened sarir
<sarir> manish, nothing serious yet
<sarir> i will just wait
<manish> k
<manish> thanks
<W8TAH> manish try sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<mixed1234> wireless--anyone knows if i should configure eth1 or wi-fi on "network settings"???
<glade88> which binary package should be dolphin related to? dolphin itself or kdebase ?
<W8TAH> sarir: im sorry -- i dont know how to help you on that problem
<manish> mixed
<sarir> W8TAH, jep i already reported the bug
<sarir> but i was just hoping ... W8TAH
<manish> same reply
<W8TAH> mixed1234: wireless is usually wl0 or something similar i think
<bloodwing> just asking again... my sound is not working, how do i fix, if your not busy..
<W8TAH> bloodwing: im sorry -- i really dont know -- i just installed 8.10beta yesterday myself
<mixed1234> W8TAH in "nework settings" I have 2 adapters, "eth1" and "wi-fi"
<W8TAH> bloodwing: general things to check would be open kmix and make sure things are unmuted and volumed up
<W8TAH> mixed1234: wifi
<bloodwing> i have
<W8TAH> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<manish> do a right click on your network manager and click on the wireless network that you see
<manish> enter thekey and you are through
<manish> that s no problem W8TAH
<manish> thanks for your help
<W8TAH> try that bloodwing
<W8TAH> manish: np
<bloodwing> what?
<bloodwing> that link?
<W8TAH> did you see ubottu mesage above
<manish> mixed: do you see any woreless network in your network manager
<mixed1234> ok i enabled "wifi0" and unpicked "eth1", looks like I am at least seeing my network and eth1 was enabled, dont have an IP though
<manish> can some body tell me how do i install firefox from terminal
<glade88> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<manish> no it does not work
<glade88> o.O
<W8TAH> manish: what response do you get?
<glade88> you have repos enabled?
<manish> Could't find firefox-0.0
<manish> Could't find firefox-3.0
<glade88> goto adept manager->software sources
<glade88> make sure you have all repos ticked, all third party sources ticked
<manish> ya will check that if that is working
<manish> that all is ok
<glade88> do sudo apt-get update
<glade88> and try again
<manish> some of my apps are working online others are not
<manish> like my browser and mailing client ar enot worling
<manish> when i connect neyt usin reliance net connect
<glade88> what browser? konqueror? what problem do you face?
<manish> sudo apt-get update is working
<manish> ya konqueror
<glade88> manish: have you set up any network proxy?
<manish> and kmail
<manish> no
<manish> not intentionally
<glade88> hm. strange. what did sudo apt-get update reply?
<manish> ya i would like to tell u that every thing works fine when i connect through lan or wifi
<sarir> W8TAH, it was the folder viewer! i finally found it among the widgets :-/
<manish> ya its updating
<manish> sudo apt-get update
<glade88> manish.. when its done, try installing firefox again.. though I still think that your repos aren't ticked
<glade88> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<glade88> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<manish> and if that is so why is my browser and mailin client not working
<manish> ya just a moment
<administrator_> hello everyone im having a problem with kb3 copy software, i need to copy audio mp3s and it wont let me what is hte best way to resolve this???
<sarir> i made also some mistakes with adept.... regarding software sources ...
<glade88> mistakes?
<sarir> is there any command to see if everything is ok?
<manish> but i can not open paste cin
<manish> bin
<manish> my browser is not working
<glade88> manish: ?
<sarir> yes now i cannot install anything
<sarir> bah
<glade88> sarir: what error do you get?
<manish> ya
<manish> i can not open paste bin
<manish> my browser is not working
<sarir> let me see again
<manish> should i paste the 6 lines here
<glade88> at the main channel, no
<glade88>  /msg it to me
<dustman_> manish: man apt-get
<manish> how??
<sarir> oh now it seems to work ..... it is downloading packages
<glade88> double click on my name and paste into the PM window
<manish> sorry this i should write in the terminal"man pat-get
<glade88> sarir: cool
<manish> man pat-get
<sarir> glade88, but i am not sure yet
<administrator_> hi having problems with copying mp3s on kb3 what is the best way around this as i need to get mp3s copied asap
<mixed1234> anybody knows if "network manager" supports 64 bit 10 hex digits WEP Level???
<mixed1234> anybody knows if "network manager" supports 64 bit 10 hex digits Wireless Encryption Level?
<sarir> but in adept what should i do to add or remove something in adept?
<sarir> hm
<sarir> i'm upgrading again
<bloodwing> sorry about this but, i still can not get my sound to work..
<bloodwing> can someone plz help me with this?
<administrator_> does nay1 no any software which will let me convert from mp3 to wave format
<bloodwing> sorry about this but, i still can not get my sound to work..
<bloodwing> idk any
<sarir> You may now exit the program or go back to installing and removing packages. say adept .. why?
<sarir> says*
<bloodwing> so... can no one help me with my sound m
<bloodwing> *problem
<bloodwing> "leaving"
<sarir> bloodwing, kmix?
<bloodwing> yes i use
<bloodwing> and no it is not mute
<sarir> and what happened... ( i am just a new user)
<bloodwing> well, atleast i think i use kmix, i don't have anything else...
<bloodwing> well
<bloodwing> my sound does not work
<sarir> yes you must add something..
<bloodwing> ok..
<bloodwing> sudo apt-get install  ...
<bloodwing> sudo apt-get install  ...?
<sarir> bloodwing, dont you already have the icon of sounds?
<bloodwing> no... should i...
<sarir> bloodboy, yes
<sarir> O_O
<sarir> in the lower panel
<W8TAH> bloodwing: in teh system tray on teh lower right - - there is no speaker icon?
<bloodwing> oh,
<bloodwing> yes
<bloodwing> i thught you meant desktop.. mybad
<sarir> so click there
<sarir> show mixer
<W8TAH> bloodwing: have you seen the entire mixer app or just the volume control
<bloodwing> ok
<sarir> and add whatever you need
<bloodwing> entire thing
<bloodwing> but,
<sarir> jep betted
<W8TAH> all sliders all the way up?
<bloodwing> i dont know what the heck its saying
<W8TAH> and all unmuted?
<bloodwing> what do i do from here?
<bloodwing> yeah
<bloodwing> atleast.
<chairman> how do you make the bottom tray black on KDE4?
<W8TAH> ok one sec
<bloodwing> if 100 is unmuted
<W8TAH> no
<sarir> bloodwing, click show the window of mixer
<sarir> or what is it in your language
<bloodwing> output?
<bloodwing> the first tab?
<sarir> bloodwing, the third
<sarir> i have it in italian
<sarir> :-/
<bloodwing> ok, thats "switches"
<bloodwing> im there...
<sarir> then click mixer
<bloodwing> ...?
<W8TAH> bloodwing - what are the tabs lables?
<sarir> where are you now
<bloodwing> 1st, output, 2nd input, 3rd switches
<bloodwing> im in switches
<W8TAH> click on output
<bloodwing> ok
<W8TAH> you should see a mixer layout
<W8TAH> with a number of channels
<bloodwing> of a bunch of vertical sections.. yeah
<W8TAH> each mixer channel will be composed of an icon a checkbox and a slider, right?
<sarir> jep add all of them the you can do it better bloodwing
<W8TAH> with text lables near the bottom
<bloodwing> yeah
<W8TAH> ok
<sarir> :-)
<W8TAH> slide all the sliders to the top
<W8TAH> and make sure all the checkboxes are cleared
<bloodwing> they are
<bloodwing> thay all are
<W8TAH> hummmmm
<bloodwing> my bar at very left is at top, but its only at nine?9
<W8TAH> did you check to make sure you sound system is enabled - per ubuttous message?
<bloodwing> what about the horizantal bar at bottom that says "VIA 8235"
<bloodwing> how do i make sure sound system is enables
<bloodwing> how do i make sure sound system is enabled
<W8TAH> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bloodwing> i went to both of those sited
<bloodwing> did not help
<W8TAH> bloodwing: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked.
<sarir> oh yes i forgot it :-/
<sarir> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<W8TAH> bloodwing: not to be insulting -- but are you sure your speakers work? are plugged in, turned on etc?
<bloodwing> yes they do and are
<W8TAH> ok
<bloodwing> i checked on windows
<dustman> W8TAH: for me sounds stops working once in awhile, noticably aafter waking system from suspend mode
<W8TAH> dustman: im no expert
<bloodwing> im still trying to do the system setting thing..
<W8TAH> i never ever suspend systems -- so all the acip stuff -- i dont know anything about
<dustman> W8TAH: just saying not everything in that faq
<W8TAH> i still dont know anything about it -- im sorry
<sarir> W8TAH, which is suppost to be the best movie player here now?
<sarir> supposed*
<W8TAH> im a fan of mplayer / gmplayer
<W8TAH> but VLC also works well as does kaffeine
<sarir> W8TAH, gmplayer?
<sarir> no vlc
<W8TAH> gmplayer is the gnome frontend to mplayer
<W8TAH> works quite nicely
<sarir> ok
<sarir> sudo apt-get install gmplayer?
<W8TAH> worth a try - -you will also need to do some digging in the wiki on restricted formats
<W8TAH> i cant remember the command line to install it
<sarir> no
<dustman> sarir: they are many
<dustman> all about choice and preference
<sarir> W8TAH, can you please help me... i can install whatever just to see if it's everything ok with the shell?
<sarir> dustman, yes....
<W8TAH> sarir: try this
<W8TAH> sudo apt-get install vim
<sarir> W8TAH, i am not good at all with commands
<sarir> yes it works
<sarir> great
<sarir> thanks W8TAH
<W8TAH> sarir: im not as good as i should be but they will help you greatly as you progress in using linux
<W8TAH> np
<dustman> sarir: sudo apt-get foo
<sarir> W8TAH, i started during may using ubuntu
<sarir> :-/
<W8TAH> good -- keep at it
<sarir> dustman, :-)
<W8TAH> it gets better
<alba6> anyone using hardy here?
<sarir> W8TAH, i have everything now
<bloodwing> i dont think it will help, but, i forgot to mention that no matter what, if my speakers are turned on while on kubuntu, i hear static.. but it, my speakers, work fine on windows.
<sarir> hardy under vista
<sarir> and kubuntu in dual boot
<alba6> im seriously thinkin about ditching ubuntu
<alba6> after 6 years
<sarir> dustman, what was that foo, a joke?
<alba6> hardy is a joke
<sarir> vim -.-
<alba6> tried everything to get it to work
<vin> salut
<dustman> sarir:
<sarir> dustman,
<dustman> usually you substitute foo with whatever you need
<dustman> or want
<sarir> oh so.. i dont have a clue about it
<sarir> but i was not able to install it in any case dustman
<sarir> aaaaaaaah sorry dustman
<sarir> i just now realize what you mean
<sarir> lol
<vitopoma> ciaoooo
<vitopoma> hello
<vitopoma> can i have some icons in the desktop in kubuntu intrepid?
<sarir> chiedi e ti sará dato
<vitopoma> ciao sarir
<sarir> hi vitopoma
<vitopoma> ho appeta installato kubuntu intrepid
<chfwiggum> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sarir> vitopoma, speak english
<vitopoma> i want to know
<vitopoma> if i can have some icon in the desktop
<sarir> vitopoma, #ubuntu-it+1 as well
<vitopoma> in kubuntu
<sarir> vitopoma, join that channel
<vitopoma> ciaoo
<sarir> bye
<vitopoma> ho appena installato ubuntu intrepid
<sarir> -.-
<vitopoma> bellissima grafica, ma mi sento un po spiazzato dal nuovo kde
<vitopoma> volevo sapere
<jussi01> vitopoma: only english in here please, and kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<sarir> vitopoma, join the channel #ubuntu-it+1
<sarir> jussi01, why you didnt like us?
<jussi01> sarir: I didnt know it existed, so wanted to check it out. I dont speak italian
<sarir> jussi01, are you from finland?
<sarir> jussi01, sure it exists
<jussi01> sarir: yes, Im from finland. join me in #kubuntu-offtopic for more chatter
<sarir> yes sorry
<dustman> how to extract audio info from dmesg?
<jussi01> dustman: perhaps: dmesg | grep audio
<dustman> I tried grepping for 'audio' 'sound' 'azalia' with no results
<jussi01> heh
<dustman> nothing relevant for ATI
<dustman> strange thing it works, so I'm sure it should be there
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone have any suggestions on what I can use to cut and burn an MPEG to DVD, preferably without encoding (and is there a way to make sure the file actually is DVD ready)?
#kubuntu 2008-10-12
<manish> i have some problem with KDE
<manish> can not connect to internet through Konqueror and kmail
<manish> please help
<dustman> manish: are you using irc from the same box?
<jmichaelx> as of the last few days, i am completely unable to play most videos in Kaffeine in k/ubuntu hardy. i believe that this started after an "upgrade" on friday. does anyone know how to correct this?
<manish> ya
<manish> dustman can you help me solve it
<dustman> have you edited firewall rules?
<manish> how do i do that
<chfwiggum> manish: is firefox or any other browser working?
<manish> i am able to run the net from forefox and terminal and konversation
<manish> but not through konqueror adept and kmail
<dustman> have you configured kmail?
<manish> this is only happening now when i am connecting through reliance data connect
<manish> when i connect through lanor wifi every thing works fine
<manish> how do i do that
<manish> it was working fine in the evening when i was connecting through my college wifi
<dustman> manish: try using in-built help
<manish> sorry
<manish> ?
<chfwiggum> jmichaelx: does mplayer work?did u upgrade to kde4?maybe youre missing some xine libs or whatsoever
<dustman> or simply look in Settings and see what's there
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: no, i do not have kde4 installed, and yes, mplayer is working just fine. i have this problem on 2 different machines running kubuntu.
<chfwiggum> then its sth with xine
<chfwiggum> check if u got the extras installed
<manish> but it was working fine in the evenign when i was connecting by wifi or lan
<manish> now what happened suddenly
<manish> like
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: i have all of the extras installed.
<manish> dustman u there
<chfwiggum> jmichaelx: is the correct driver set?
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: videos played just fine intil a day or so ago, on both machines
<dustman> manish: it's hard to guess
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: which driver do you mean?
<sarir> does anybody have problem to activate the hardware drivers?
<manish> do u want any info from my side
<dustman> just try switching wifi off and see if any of firefox or konqueror still pick connections
<sarir> i'm trying to activate it but it seems that i doesnt work or something like that
<sarir> it*
<manish> wifi is not present here
<manish> here only reliance data card is working
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: there was a kaffeine update/upgrade a few days ago (i think friday), and since then kaffeine has ceased to work.
<dustman> manish: try picking at problems one by one
<sarir> lol
<manish> and how do i do that
<chfwiggum> jmichaelx:u may want to check if the xine-drivers are set correct
<dustman> well, if you disconnect wire while wifi is on, you can see if problem is at that card
<sarir> in any case when somebody will have a little bit of time: i cannot activate my Nvidia graphics driver (version 177) - the recommended one. What should i do?
<dustman> and vice versa
<manish> but there is no lan or wifi here
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: what do you mean by xine-drivers? and why would xine settings have suddenly changed?
<dustman> you're posting somehow, manish
<mixed1234> dustman, have you ever had a problem with wireless with encryption enabled???  I am enabled to get an IP with encryption enabled
<mixed1234> dustman, i meant to say I am unable to get an IP with encryption enabled :-(
<manish>  ya my konversion and terminal are working
<manish> i mean i am able to update
<manish>  and download using terminal
<dustman> mixed1234: sorry, but I didnøt use wifi in last 6 months
<manish> the problem is not with wifi or lan its with reliance data connect card or the kde apps
<dustman> manish: have you read man pages for apt-get?
<manish> how do i do that
<dustman> you can re-install whole kde meta package if you really need to
<manish> and y do i need to read about apt-get
<dustman> 'man man'
<mixed1234> dustman, thanks anyway!  I plan on being mobile, probably will get a kick-ass lappie with wireless and only use my desktop as a server but that's once i figure out how to fix the wireless on linux, it works on xp but I rarely use xp nowadays
<dustman> quite a bit of info
<manish> but what will be the use
<manish> ok will do that
<dustman> manish: most likely problem is in config of some of kde packages
<dustman> since networking is accessible
<manish> so how do i solve them
<dustman> manish: most likely hard way
<dustman> a lot of googling
<dustman> trying to specify problem and searching for that
<manish> but when i dont know what the prob is what do i google
<manish> the real prob is i dont know what is the real prob
<manish> ???:)
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: unforunately i am to leave for a bit, but i'll remain signed in, in case you were going to send another message.
<dustman> well, if one browser works and another doesn't, I'd blame a browser which doesn't work
<jmichaelx> thx for trying to help
<manish> and what about the mailing client and package manager that dont work along with the browser
<dustman> manish: my guess would be you did something nasty while configuring kde
<dustman> I'm using kde just 2nd day myself and can't pinpoint your culprit
<manish> ok
<manish> then i wont force somethin upon yu
<manish> have you ever used virtual machine
<dustman> not really, just played for a bit
<manish> there too i have a prob
<mixed1234> manish, if you dont get an answer heree, try www.linuxquestions.org
<manish> would you like to peep into it
<dustman> manish: do you have a lot of data on that laptop?
<manish> i just formatted it a day ago
<dustman> coz' quick check with livecd, preferably kubuntu, could answer some questions for ya
<manish> how
<dustman> booting from cd and checking net accessibility with konqueror will answer a quesion on config
<dustman> if you by mistake changed something in kde, you simply can re-install whole system
<manish> ok i can not access net using a live cd
<manish> because i need to change settings in a file before i can use this device to access net
<dustman> which file and which device?
<manish> the device is reliancew data card
<manish> reliance data card
<dustman> manish: you used it before with linux? or windows?
<manish> never
<manish> with windows yes
<manish> the company provides drivers for windows
<manish> for linux i had to google a lot and then i found a way
<manish> the person who suggested the way is using the net comfortably
<dustman> but it didn't work with linux for you?
<manish> the file is /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<manish> ya
<dustman> http://freedomyug.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/reliance-data-card-howto/
<kanti123> Hello all
<kanti123> I need some help with my wireless card
<kanti123> I have m2n32 SLI mobo and i've install Kubuntu 8. The wireless card that came with mobo start working out of the box, but i don't want it to start i want to set my D-Link to be default
<kanti123> i've already install D-link DWA 130 driver and its working
<kanti123> just need to make it in to Wlan0 instead of wlan 1
<kanti123> Can any one help me? Thanks
<chfwiggum> Tctcp bobesponja
<kanti123> ???
<BluesKaj> !ru | chfwiggum
<ubottu> chfwiggum: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chfwiggum> BluesKaj: very funny
<chfwiggum> :)
<jmichaelx> as of the last few days, i am completely unable to play most videos in Kaffeine in k/ubuntu hardy. i believe that this started after an "upgrade" on friday. does anyone know how to correct this? i am experiencing this on two machines.
<CoJaBo-Eee> jmichaelx: What does it do?
<manish> already checked that link
<manish> not useful
<bobesponja> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jmichaelx> CoJaBo-Eee: it simply tries to load the codecs, over and over, each time reporting that they are already installed.
<BluesKaj> check your video card drivers , make sure they are up to date
<bobesponja> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<manish> igotcha go for now will catch up with you later
<bobesponja> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<bobesponja> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<CoJaBo-Eee> jmichaelx: I had a lot of trouble with the default player so I installed VLC, you can try and see if that works.
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<CoJaBo-Eee> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<dustman> good night
<jmichaelx> CoJaBo-Eee: unless i do not understand something, the way xine/kaffeine and other multimedia matters are maintained in kubuntu is just awful. basically no bug checking before sending upgrades through.
<jmichaelx> i wish i could judt undo some of the updates from last week
<jmichaelx> just*
<CoJaBo-Eee> Mine wouldn't play certain files, it just exited. Then I got VLC and it plays everything nicely.
<FFForever> is there any way to play rmvb in vlc?
<sarir> i cannot activate my drivers!
<sarir> jockey has a bug or what is it!
<sarir> i dont know
<jmichaelx> CoJaBo-Eee: right now kaffeine will play almost nothing. i doubt i am alone in this.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Did you try VLC?
<chfwiggum> jmichaelx: mine performs nicely
<jmichaelx> i have vlc installed, and yes, it does play the videos fine.
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: is your machine completely updated/upgraded?
<CoJaBo-Eee> I never even bothered to fix my other player, VLC does everything I need lol
<chfwiggum> jmichaelx: i check my stuff
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: if your system is completely updated and upgraded, and you have all of your repos enabled, i would be very surprised of kaffeine were working nicely for you.
<chfwiggum> jmichaelx: oh, those bad updates
<jmichaelx> chfwiggum: actually, imany case, they can indeed be bad
<jmichaelx> in many*
<Breetai> I would like to block getting kde apps from intreped and only get kde 3.5 and apps from hardy. Anyone have any idea how to do that, or know where I could look to put something like that together?
<dr_willis> You are using Intrepid and want to use kde 3.5 ?
<chfwiggum> Breetai: what system are you running now?
<jmichaelx> kubuntu switching completely to kde4 in intrepid is another bad mistake (in my opinion)
<Breetai> I have an Acer Aspire One. It runs much better on Intreped out of the box, as opposed to Hardy and patching it.
<dr_willis> kde3 will still be in the repos wont it? I havent messed with Intrepid yet.
<Breetai> However the little lady wants her kde 3.5 and detests kde 4.1
<Breetai> I want my cake and to eat it too.
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: as i understand it, no, kde3 will not be in the official repos
<jmichaelx> Breetai: kde4 is simply missing a lot of functionality at this point, and tends to be very crashy, at least in the implementations i have been exposed to
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  i agree. Kde is still a work in progress
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: of course it is, and the progress in kde4 is not far enough along to be a stable desktop.
<Breetai> jmichaelx: 1) I agree, it is not ready for primetime. It should be able to emulate 3.5 and then they can add to that. 2) If the Folder View could be the size of the desktop and transparent, I could get away with it.
<Breetai> I just figure there should be some way to mask out anything kde4 from apt and add "hardy" just for kde3. My skills with manipulating apt are lacking.
<jmichaelx> i have one desktop running fedora 9, and they switched solely to kde4 months ago. it is awful.
<Breetai> I know I can run the kde build script to build from svn, but I will have to compile every app from here to the end of time.
<jmichaelx> Breetai: it usually  does not work that way. you'd likely break your system.
<Breetai> jmichaelx: I have considered that.
<Breetai> jmichaelx: to bad Conical has decided that my choices are  hardy and poor hardware support but KDE 3. Or to get decent hardware support on Intrepid but to go suck an egg when it comes to KDE3.
<jmichaelx> as sloppily as kubuntu seems to be put together and maintained to begin with in kde3.5, i have little confidence in how things will be in kde4
<jmichaelx> Breetai: you, i and many others ahre those feelings
<jmichaelx> share*
<Breetai> jmichaelx: There should at least be a repository for kde 3.5 that could be added. Even if not on by default.
<jmichaelx> Breetai: i think there may already be a 3rd party kde3 repo for intrepid
<Breetai> jmichaelx: It looks like they are trying to push users to Sidux, pure Debian or **gasp** Fedora 9.
<jmichaelx> Breetai: fedora 9 does not have kde3
<Breetai> jmichaelx: I have tried to find it, but google is failing me, which it rarely does.
<Breetai> jmichaelx: Really? All the big boys are making the same mistake. Even if KDE 4 **works** it does not work well enough to shut down KDE 3.5. It is so rock solid, dependable, and FUNCTIONAL.
<jmichaelx> i agree
<jmichaelx> fedora was among the first to switch totally to kde4, and man have they had complaints
<Breetai> I bet they have. I remember the switch from KDE 1 to KDE 2 and from KDE 2 to KDE 3. It was always an upgrade. You always gained more functionality, not losing it.
<jmichaelx> i have vista installed on this desktop in virtualbox. will that virtual installation still work when i upgrade to intrepid, or will i need to re-install it.
<jmichaelx> ?
<Breetai> The real problem, is we have an entrenched desktop paradigm. Apple has been using it since 84. After 28 years, telling folks you cant put stuff on the desktop and see it, just does not go over well.
<jmichaelx> Breetai: i am sure that kde4 _will_ be nice with time, but as you said, it just isn't nearly ready at this point.
<Breetai> Yes, when they have it dialed it. It will be cool to split your desktop into lets say 3rds. Desktop icons, maybe your docuents folder, then lets say a view like all documents that have changed in the last 3 days. Or all unaswered email from the last week.
<FFForever> how come it stops at 17% when loading linux kernel?
<jmichaelx> Breetai: speaking literally of 'putting things on the desktop', another thing that most people do not get at this point, is the whoe 'desktop view' business in kde4. wtf is that all about?
<Breetai> But since with all of the "cool features" around the corner, you can't have a view right now of a desktop with your background, icons on top of it that looks like the old skool stuff we all know about.
<Breetai> It is a cool idea, once all the features are there.
<Breetai> The real question is, even if you could do it all right now.
<jmichaelx> Breetai: it may be, but i fail to see its value at this point
<Breetai> Would you create a view of all unswered email?
<Breetai> Would you create a view of mp3's with missing album tags? All spreadsheets?
<jmichaelx> lol
<Breetai> I may never use it, it might be NICE, if I could do that in addition to having an old skool desktop
<jmichaelx> i am not excited about redoing my system, but i am so tempted to switch to lenny
<Breetai> But since they have decided that these new features are needed, that we will all love them and use them, and sacrificing 28 years of familiarity would be a worthwhile price to pay. I may join you on Lenny as well.
<Breetai> I am sure the Ubuntu and xubuntu users will be happy.
<Breetai> Truth be known, I run fluxbox 95% of the time, and xfce 4% of the time with 1% going to everything else.
<clara> #alcoi
<jmichaelx> Breetai: yeah, that would be the next option , i guess. i am a dedicated kde fan... but when fedora switched to kde4, i switched to xfce on my fedora box.
<Breetai> KDE 4 apps will work just fine for me.  I dont have to look at their desktop.
<Breetai> It just ticks me off. We all hear about how arrogant that the gnome devs are. Pulling configurations options out to make things dumbed down. "Here you will like it just like this, if you dont' it is because you are stupid"
<Breetai> Now the KDE devs are doing the same thing. People say "I want my desktop the old way" and they say "we know better than you do, you will like this"
<jmichaelx> Breetai: they have alienated a lot of their users... and i am sure they didn't intend to do this. it can still be largely avoided if kde4 continues to be treated as beta software for a while yet
<bla__> has any one used vitrualbox in ubuntu 8,10 yet
<jmichaelx> bla__: i have not, but i have vista installed in virtualbox in 8.04, and have been wondering whether or not it would still work if i upgraded to 8.10....
<Breetai> jmichaelx: They have made hoards of changes. All they have to do, is take the time to to make a new "Folder View" applet that takes up 100% of the desktop, is 100% transparent, and the other plasmoids would live UNDER it. Then you can F8 or something to bring the plasmoides to the top to work with them, and the cachew can stay on top all the time.
<bla__> yea...that and i want to run dual monters
<jmichaelx> bla__:  yea what? do you mean your virtual machines did still work in intrepid after you dist-upgraded?
<evilmole> i can't figure out how to make my panel save it's widget settings in KDE4
<jmichaelx> Breetai: that would be an excellent idea
<Breetai> jmicahelx: It would end all of the grief, and then they can do whatever else it is that they want to do. But noooo, it has to be a big pissing match between "whiners who want it the old way" and devs who "know what is best for you".
<bla__> i dont know yet still installing....just geting input b4 i screw it up
<jmichaelx> bla__: ahhh. are you in the process of upgrading to intrepid right now?
<Breetai> jmichaelx: I bet they could whip it together in less than 2 weeks. Shoot I bet they have lost more than a month of productive coding just dealing with the grief of upset users.
<bla__> jmichaelx,  i did a clean install....no upgrade..we will c
<sarir> i am desperate
<jmichaelx> bla__: if you are doing a fresh 8.10 install, i would guess that chances are pretty high that virtualbox will work for you
<bla__> what do u know about running 2 moniters
<sarir> to alter xorg.conf file, somebody can help me. it's the last step i must do to activate the nvidia graphic driver
<jmichaelx> i know very little about that
<bla__> cool
<bla__> thx
<jmichaelx> sarir: did you just install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<sarir> jep
<sarir> but now i must do the last step
<sarir> and dont know how!
<kevin_> hello all, after upgrading to I I 8.10 after the grub menu I get the message :unable to laod system description tables...and after that the screen goes blank, can any one help?
<jmichaelx> sarir: it is likely that your xorg.conf was automatically changed for you
<sarir> sarir, you also need to alter your xorg.conf file somebody told me jmichaelx
<sarir> arg
<jmichaelx> sarir: it is possible
<sarir> jmichaelx, any command? please
<sarir> to do it?
<jmichaelx> sarir: to change to the proprietary nvidia driver, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with something like nano or vim... or even gedit
<bla__> jmichaelx,, i did an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 vbox did not work so well.....burn the box down and did a clean intall...we wil c
<jmichaelx> or kate
<sarir> jmichaelx, thanks but ehm.. i am really new with linux
<jmichaelx> bla__: ok, let us know how it goes
<jmichaelx> sarir: ok, it's no big problem
<bla__> will do
<samehsmh> just upgraded to intrepid! looks good except for adept
<sarir> jmichaelx, dont tell me i must go back to vista please
<sarir> -.-
<jmichaelx> sarir: you will want to open a terminal, and enter 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jmichaelx> sarir: i would NEVER do that
<sarir> :-D
<sarir> ok here i am again jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> sarir: after you anter that, you will want to scroll down to the sections called "Device"
<jmichaelx> enter*
<sarir> jmichaelx, section inputdevice
<jmichaelx> sarir: under that section, lokk for the line that says 'driver'... aftert that it should state what driver your are using
<jerem> hey
<jmichaelx> sarir: no, not input device
<jmichaelx> just device
<sarir> jmichaelx, hm
<sarir> ah ok
<sarir> found
<sarir> yes driver nvidia jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> sarir: ok, it it says nvidia, that means it is already configured to use the new proprietary nvidia drivers
<jmichaelx> if it*
<sarir> yes
<jmichaelx> that means you probably do not need to change anything
<jmichaelx> just enter ctrl-x to exit
<sarir> ok
<jmichaelx> so... i guess you should try restarting X, or rebooting to see whether or not your new drivers are working
<sarir> when i enter in nvidia x server setting it says :
<sarir> you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x configuration file
<sarir> and restart the x server
<jmichaelx> you need to restart X or reboot first
<sarir> jmichaelx, ok what does it mean to restart X? -.-
<sarir> i will reboot first
<sarir> jmichaelx, thank you
<jmichaelx> sarir: i recommend that you reboot. if this does not work, and you get no X (as in no GUI), you should enter ctrl-F1 to get to a terminial, go back to your config file, and change back to the 'nv' driver to troubleshoot
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> too late
<kevin_> can anyone help with this ....after upgrade I get "unable to load system description tables" even though I can start a session   it just goes to a blank screen. I am able to get to a command line
<sarir> again the same message when i reboot: jockey-kde crashes
<jmichaelx> sarir: do you have any GUI at all?
<jmichaelx> i am not sure what jockey-kde is
<sarir> gui? jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> sarir: do you have graphics at all? if you do, your nvidia driver is working
<sarir> no no i have
<jmichaelx> good
<sarir> ok
<jmichaelx> i am not sure what jockey-kde is, but that may well be a separate issue from your video drivers
<sarir> everything is ok now with nvidia x server settings!!!!!!!!!!
<sarir> jmichaelx, thank you
<dr_willis> jockey-kde  is the hardware-drivers manager tool thinggie.
<jmichaelx> sarir: awesome.. you're very welcome
<sarir> dr_willis, yes
<jmichaelx> hmm, i will have to look jockey-kde up
<sarir> and i must learn some command finally
<sarir> commands*
<dr_willis> its just what puts that icon in the panle to gell you about your hardware drivers.. i think
<sarir> and english as well -.-
<jmichaelx> sarir: welcome to linux
<sarir> :-D
<kevin_> any  idea how to fix the 'cannot load system description tables? I can boot after upgrading but cannot start  a session
<jmichaelx> lol, english will help in this room. what is your native language, if i may ask?
<kevin_> d
<sarir> jmichaelx, its finnish/italian
<jmichaelx> interesting combination
<sarir> mainly italian i must say
<sarir> jmichaelx, LOL
<jmichaelx> sarir: there may well be an italian support channel, but i have no idea how many people would be there
<jmichaelx> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sarir> jmichaelx, yes i know i know
<sarir> but somebody made me upset
<sarir> completely upset
<sarir> so
<jmichaelx> lol, that can easily happen in irc
<sarir> jmichaelx, yes but there's a limit for everything O_O
<jmichaelx> there is. many people tend to be far more rude and obnoxious in their internet life than they are in real life. that goes doubly for irc.
<sarir> then first i had ubuntu in a obsolete old pc
<sarir> then vista in the new laptop
<sarir> now i have ubuntu under vista and kubuntu :-D
 * jmichaelx loves old, obsolete PCs
<sarir> jmichaelx, yes but i was sooo slow
<sarir> the mouse is already dead
<jmichaelx> ahh
<sarir> imagine why
<jmichaelx> i still use a few machines that are in the 300Mhz-500Mhz range
<sarir> jmichaelx, yes you are really right about people in chans
<jmichaelx> i use a P2 laptop with a 33Mhx CPU and 128MB RAM regularly
<sarir> jmichaelx, hm i was using an hp brio lol
<jmichaelx> 333Mhz*
<sarir> maybe i can upgrade the old pc to ubuntu intrepid... let's see--- or something else maybe
<jmichaelx> what kind of CPU does it have?
<sarir> you will laugh so loudly
<sarir> forget about it
<kevin_> I will try the forums, thanks for helping
<jmichaelx> i never laugh at old PCs
<jmichaelx> i do, however, laugh at some old opersating systems
<jmichaelx> operating*
<sarir> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://valcocomputer.com/images/HP%2520Brio.jpg&imgrefurl=http://valcocomputer.com/valcodesktop.aspx&h=640&w=480&sz=18&hl=it&start=1&um=1&usg=__j-QCduasla07Fje2s6EfhCxPqfk=&tbnid=IgslxOXSzKwvsM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=103&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhp%2Bbrio%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN
<sarir> ops
<sarir> sorry for the chan
<sarir> anyway that one
<sarir> jmichaelx,
<jmichaelx> but what kind of processor does it have?
<sarir> i dont remember sincerely
<sarir> it's already under the table
<jmichaelx> ok, no big deal.
<sarir> :-)
<sarir> but still have thousands of pictures and music there
<sarir> so must switch it on sooner or later
<sarir> jmichaelx, thank you very much for your help
<sarir> good night to the chan as well
<jmichaelx> i have 4 PCs at this desk, connected together with a KVM switch
<jmichaelx> good night
<sarir> kvm switch?
<sarir> maybe you'll tell me tomorrow.. my head is gone already
<sarir> :-/
<jmichaelx> you will have to google that. it allows a person to use multiple computers with one monitor, one keyboard and one mouse
<jmichaelx> ok, take care
<sarir> i dont know what time is there jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> here it is 9pm
<sarir> ah!
<sarir> here it's 4 am O_O
<jmichaelx> yikes
<sarir> jmichaelx, hm usa?
<jmichaelx> yeah
<sarir> obama vs mccain=?
<jmichaelx> i dislike them both, but obama is slightly less evil than mccain
<sarir> ok is too much ot
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> i am all about OT
<sarir> looooooool less evil
<sarir> slightly
<sarir> muahaha
<jmichaelx> yes, it is sad
<sarir> i know i am also following some debate
<sarir> s*
<jmichaelx> it's horrible
<sarir> sad but true
<sarir> metallica
<jmichaelx> our choices are 'extreme right wing' and 'somewhat less extreme right wing'
<jmichaelx> not good
<sarir> i can imagine....
 * jmichaelx sighs
<sarir> oh btw i saw again the movie American history X....
<jmichaelx> what movie is that?
<sarir> and cried so much again
<evilmole> can anyone help me with my kde4 problem?
<sarir> that one with edward norton
<jmichaelx> i am not sure i know about it... i will have to look it up
<sarir> yes it doesnt have anything to do with what you was talking about...
<sarir> but something maybe yes
<jmichaelx> ok, i found it on imdb. i may have to watch it.
<sarir> jmichaelx, but if it can help... think about italy -.-
<sarir> jmichaelx, it's wonderful this movie..
<jmichaelx> yeah, i know... the whole world is heading in the wrong direction right now
<evilmole> american history x is over rated
<sarir> it's quite an old movie already
<jmichaelx> i see that
<evilmole> crazy dood blows off his head
<jmichaelx> yikes
<evilmole> there, i wrecked the movie
<evilmole> that's all the happens in it
<sarir> dood?
<sarir> my english is not good enough to understand everything
<evilmole> ahhh
<jmichaelx> dood=dude=guy=fellow=man
<sarir> sorry
<evilmole> it's slang for "some guy"
<sarir> ah ok
<sarir> so you didnt like it evilmole ?
<evilmole> nah
<sarir> hm
<evilmole> it's not bad
<evilmole> but it's just not that good
<jmichaelx> i liked Vfor Vendetta ^-^
<evilmole> yeah
<evilmole> that is excellent
<sarir> jmichaelx, ??
<sarir> vendetta is revenge
 * jmichaelx puts on his Guy Fawkes mask
<jmichaelx> sarir: V for Vendetta is a movie that was out here a few years ago, done by the same guys who did the Matrix
<sarir> oho!
<sarir> i'm seeing a piece of it in utube
<evilmole> it's big brother type of government
<sarir> emule has something to do now
<evilmole> neat movie
<jmichaelx> lol good ole emule
<sarir> :-D
<jmichaelx> ktorrent is also very useful for such tasks
<evilmole> do you guys know what could cause my panel in kde4 not to save it's configuration?
<sarir> evilmole, add girls please
<evilmole> ?
<sarir> do you guys or girls....
<sarir> just kidding
<evilmole> haha
<jmichaelx> i wouldn't know. i spend a day or two from time to time in kde4, but have not yet had any desire to switch to it at this point
<evilmole> no doubt
<evilmole> it's still not quite there for everyday use that is for sure
<sarir> jmichaelx, ahahaha
<jmichaelx> sarir, are you male or female?
<samehsmh> evilmole, i had some kde3 files inside ~/.kde it could help if you remove them
<sarir> make a whois
<sarir> :-D
<jmichaelx> ahh wow
<sarir> the dark knight.. great heath ledger
<sarir> i liked it very much
<evilmole> samehsmh: i think i'm using 8.04 which still uses .kde4 which i deleted in attempt to fix the prob
<jmichaelx> sarir: i will give you another big welcome to linux.... linux needs more females
<sarir> jmichaelx, thanks
<sarir> i must learn a lot
<sarir> that's it
<samehsmh> sorry i thought you're using intrepid!
<sarir> we are
<jmichaelx> it takes some time, but it is worth it
<samehsmh> so sorry!
<evilmole> haha np
<evilmole> i don't actually know i'm not an expert at these things
<sarir> jmichaelx, yes i think so...
<evilmole> i barely know how to find out what version of kubuntu i'm actually running
<evilmole> all these names are goofy and confusing
<samehsmh> actually me too!
<sarir> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<sarir> the only thing i learned today
<sarir> lol
<evilmole> lol
<samehsmh> lol
<sarir> :-D
<jmichaelx> knowing how to use the bot is one _extremely_ valuable irc skill
<jmichaelx> lol
<evilmole> there u go
<sarir> ahahhah
<evilmole> at least the irc command is intuitive
<sarir> see ya...
<sarir> night jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> good night, sarir
<sarir> and everybody
<evilmole> peace, thx
<cdm> Hola o Hello!!!!
<coral_> hi anyone know how to raise the thumbnail filesize in dolphin?
<coral_> it seems that images over a meg or so wont show thumbnails
<FFForever-linux> how can i go from kde4 to 3?
<evilmole> well first stab yourself in the face
<evilmole> in preparation of the pain you will feel from the upgrade
<evilmole> :)
<FFForever> downgrade?
<dr_willis>  just install kde3, and puck what one to use at the kdm screen
<FFForever> ok but i want to remove the kde4 ****
<evilmole> oh sorry
<dr_willis> Fire up the package manager and start removing the kde4 bits
<unitypunk__> helppp :-/
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unitypunk__> lol
<unitypunk__> my wifi wont stay connected.
<dr_willis> I dont use wireless.. sorry
<Colonel_Panic> I installed a new SATA internal hard drive and now my machine won't recognize or mount USB devices
<Colonel_Panic> Maybe I need to edit my /etc/fstab?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Colonel_Panic> any ideas?
<dr_willis> the 2 should not be related
<dr_willis> You can mount the sata drive manually?
<Colonel_Panic> that's what I thought
<Colonel_Panic> yeah no problem
<Colonel_Panic> hey wait...
<Colonel_Panic> it seems to be working now
<dr_willis> magic!
<Colonel_Panic> hehe never mind!
 * dr_willis sends Colonel_Panic  a Bill.
<Jucato> !d3lphin | cobelloy
<ubottu> cobelloy: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<unitypunk__> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dorkface> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<unitypunk__> that didnt help
<evilmole> stop using your cordless phone and microwave
<dr_willis> evilmole,  seen that happen also. :)
<evilmole> ;)
<dr_willis> Phone rings... hello... <Disconected from IRC>
<evilmole> there were building next to use a big sky scraper,...and there was this little radio controlled blip
<evilmole> err blimp
<evilmole> i think for like ground surveying
<evilmole> everytime we saw this thing in the air our wireless went down
<sorush20> diff program is not working kde4
<sorush20> just any ideas.. I keep getting the message diff output file can not be parsed
<joshual> hi folks, trying to watch a dvd movie, but picture quality is pretty grainy... tried in kaffeine, and mplayer... any thoughts?
<Z> Got an off-the-wall question.
<Guest49579> I used to use SuSE 10 (SLED 10 specifically) and when you would plug a thumb drive in it would auto mount under /media and /media/<volume name> in sync mode
<Guest49579> and auto umount when you unplugged it
<Schuyler_> question: can i put the ISO on a DVD-RW?
<Zombie__> Any ideas how I can do that in kubuntu?
<Schuyler_> or does it have to be one time use disk
<Zombie__> Schuyler_: which iso?
<Schuyler_> um
<unitypunk__> hey..
<joshual> Schuyler_: any disk is fine
<Schuyler_> kde4 remix
<unitypunk__> how do i install a wireless pci card.
<Zombie__> Any disk will work
<Schuyler_> alrighty
<Schuyler_> thanks
<Zombie__> I thought that iso was only 660mb tho
<Zombie__> so a cd would be enough
<Schuyler_> fresh out of cd-rs
<Zombie__> don't need a dvd
<Zombie__> ahhh
<Schuyler_> all i have atm'
<Schuyler_> just heard rumors RW CDs are bad for operating systems
<Zombie__> just installed XP off one
<Zombie__> no worries...
<Schuyler_> sweet
<Zombie__> the drive is the problem more than the disk
<Schuyler_> yeah
<Schuyler_> i just had a buncha problems
<Zombie__> some drives can't read rw's that well
<Schuyler_> then i realized i probly had wrong iso
<Schuyler_> AMD is 64 bit i believe
<Zombie__> not necessarily I think
<Zombie__> dunno for sure tho...
<Schuyler_> i have older anthloin
<Schuyler_> he
<Schuyler_> heh
<Schuyler_> only one way to find out
<Zombie__> yep...
<Schuyler_> nice thing about RW :)
<Zombie__> yep...
<Zombie__> nobody has any ideas on that whole mounting question.
<Zombie__> How about this:  Can I prevent KDE from prompting me what to do when it sees one specific piece of media?
<evilmole> put a piece of tape over where the prompt would come up
<Schuyler_> what is your mounting question?
<Zombie__> evilmole: ????
<unitypunk__> can ayone help me with my wireless card
<Zombie__> Schuyler_: I used to use SuSE and when you plugged a thumbdrive in it would be automounted under /media/<volumename> syncronously and then auto umounted when you unplugged it
<Zombie__> I wanna do that with kubuntu
<Zombie__> but outside of kde if possible
<Schuyler_> ah... thought you were referring to hhds
<Schuyler_> linux, first day messing around with it,
<mr---t-> !wireless | unitypunk__
<ubottu> unitypunk__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unitypunk__> been thre
<bobleny> Hi, could someone please help me?
<mr---t-> and what did you do with the info?
<joshual> hi folks, trying to watch a dvd movie, but picture quality is pretty grainy... tried in kaffeine, and mplayer, vlc... any thoughts?
<dekita> hi guys, does anyone know the MD5 hash for /kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso it's not listed on the md5hash page
<bobleny> The brightness on my laptop keeps reseting to a dim. I press the buttons to make the brightness go up, and a couple seconds later, the brightness just drops dim again.
<dekita> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#8.04%20LTS
<unitypunk__> read it?
<dekita> doesn't list the kde4 version
<mr---t-> unitypunk__: if you explain your question someone could better help you
<joshual> bobleny: what kubuntu are you running?
<musashi> salut
<bobleny> Oh, Kubuntu 8.04
<musashi> juste un terst a 5h30 du mat histoire de verifier
<joshual> kde4 or 3?
<musashi> kde4
<musashi> il me semble
<bobleny> KDE3
<musashi> test*
<musashi> bon allez bye et bonne journé ;)
<unitypunk__> mr---t-, i just put a wpn311 wifi card in my kubuntu box, and i dont se the device on network manager
<mr---t-> open a terminal and type lspci
<unitypunk__> k
<joshual> oh i forgot already but if its like kde4 there is a battery icon (or a plug icon if your laptop is plugged in) i think you can right click that and play with those laptop settings
<joshual> bobleny:
<joshual> that was to you
<bobleny> Yeah...
<unitypunk> dohne
<unitypunk> *done
<syock> I use Intel video driver. I've tried compiz on GNOME, and it worked. But KWin's effects, when enabled using OpenGL, turns the whole screen black with mouse pointer left. What is the cause?
<mr---t-> did it show up in the list?
<unitypunk> no
<mr---t-> run sudo lshw
<unitypunk__> not there either
<unitypunk__> the card itself is lit up though
<mr---t-> are you sure it's installed correctly?
<mr---t-> brb
<unitypunk> yeah...
<Schuyler_> do you guys suggest parallels or Crossover?
<mr---t-> unitypunk__: try here http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<joshual> arent they completely different types of applications?
<joshual> one a virtual machine app, and the other not
<joshual> im using virtualbox...
<Schuyler_> anyone know of one that works with Steam? including its chat capabilities
<mr---t-> unitypunk__: type sudo iwconfig and pastebin the output
<Schuyler_> how do i get my ethernet card to work?
<Schuyler_> its not integrated
<pyro17> Schuyler_ get the drivers if their not there
<pyro17> there should be a modle number and manufacturer name on the actual card
<Schuyler_> Joshual
<evilmole> lspci will also tell you what it is
<Schuyler_> can i ask a really... really... stupid question?
<evilmole> only if i can give you a really stupid answer
<Schuyler_> .run
<Schuyler_> is that like a windows .exe?
<evilmole> yes
<Schuyler_> first 10min of linux ever :(
<Schuyler_> kinda clueless
<evilmole> a way to tell is to type
<evilmole> file filename.run
<evilmole> the command file will tell you what it is
<evilmole> to run it, as long as it has execute permission
<evilmole> ./filename.run
<Schuyler_> k
<Schuyler_> thanks
<evilmole> if it doesn't have excutable permission just go
<evilmole> chmod +x filename.run
<Schuyler_> when i look at softwares, which version should i select for KDE4 if kubuntu isnt on the lis
<Cristian> somebody speak spanish?
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<evilmole> Schuyler_: where are you "looking at softwares"
<evilmole> i don't really understand your question
<Schuyler_> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<joshual> i'm having just horrible dvd playback quality, not only is the picture grainy, but also playback stutters every few seconds... anybody have ideas for me?
<evilmole> just type
<evilmole> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Schuyler_> wow
<Schuyler_> xD
<Schuyler_> that is quite a bit easier
<evilmole> joshual: are you using mplayer?
<Schuyler_> im trying to get everything together, almost installed!
<joshual> evilmole: ive tried with vlc as well... still poor quality...
<evilmole> what does mplayer say when you start it
<joshual> evilmole:  tried with kaffeine, mplayer, vlc
<joshual> nothing
<evilmole> open konsole
<evilmole> and type mplayer /dev/dvddevice
<evilmole> whatever your dvd deviceis
<Schuyler_> does sudo apt-get install"
<Schuyler_> work with any application?
<Schuyler_> i.e. sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<evilmole> most
<evilmole> if you goto the menu
<evilmole> and select "manage packages"
<evilmole> it has a good search interface
<Schuyler_> k
<evilmole> sometimes they are under weard names
<Schuyler_> :( im so "excited"
<Schuyler_> if only it doesnt take this long to install :(
<evilmole> shouldn't take long
<evilmole> unless you are just talking about the download
<evilmole> cause when you first set it up you have a very minimal setup
<evilmole> it'll only install parts of the system as it needs it
<Schuyler_> no off the cd
<joshual> evilmole:  hmm lots of "error at resampling" and CRC check failed
<Schuyler_> been running ~35 min and its at 50%
<evilmole> so if you install a new program it'll have to install, on average, it'll have to install a few dependancies
<evilmole> 50% installed?
<evilmole> joshual: is the disc scratched?
<joshual> hmm also too many video packets in the buffer
<joshual> didnt look... looking
<Schuyler_> as in... the whole OS itself
<joshual> evilmole: barely a few very light scratches
<cdm> hello!
<cdm> somebody speake spanish?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cdm> i need some information
<dr_willis> we can try to answer.
<cdm> thanks dr willis
<joshual> you know i dont think kubuntu uses the proper video card for this laptop (dell inspiron 1525)... checking
<cdm> i have a file with rpm format and don't know the programe to use it
<cdm> #ubuntu-es
<concernedcitizen> is it normal for Xorg to use up 30% of my CPU?
<dr_willis> WHat are you trying to install thats in rpm? its best to find a .deb of the program
<cdm> a swi-prolog version
<dr_willis> You can convert rpm to .deb - but that can often break things
<dr_willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dr_willis> !alien
<dr_willis> oops.
<cdm> what? trouble?
<dr_willis> install/use alien  -  i guess.. good luck.
<cdm> thank u dr!
<dr_willis> ive never had to use alien to convert. so no idea how well it works
<cdm> today was my first day in linux hahaha
<evilmole> then don't go and install rpmson a kubuntu system
<evilmole> :)
<dr_willis> and you are starting off on a bad start :)
<cdm> and execute the rpm file with rpmson?
<dorkface> could you virtualize a red hat instance?
<dr_willis> you dont 'execute' a rpm.
<cdm> maybe dr, maybe
<dr_willis> the rpm tools install the package.
<joshual> evilmole: if you said anything to me after: <evilmole> joshual: is the disc scratched?      I didnt get it...
<dr_willis> actually you convert the rpm to a deb then install the deb.
<evilmole> joshual: i didn't... i think you are on the right track... make sure you have the proper video driver for sure
<dr_willis> how you run the actual program.. depends on the program
<cdm> and how i convert the rpm?
<dr_willis> cdm,  with the 'alien' command... like we said earlier.
<evilmole> cdm: if it's ure first day, just don't do it
<evilmole> what programisit?
<cdm> excuse me my bad english, too jajaja
<evilmole> swi-prolog?
<cdm> yes
<dr_willis> !find prolog
<evilmole> is that like an interpreter orcompiler?
<ubottu> Found: gprolog, gprolog-doc, prolog-el, swi-prolog, swi-prolog-clib (and 6 others)
<evilmole> there u go
<evilmole> just type in
<dr_willis> cdm,  it seems that swi-prolog is IN the normal repositories...
<evilmole> sudo apt-get install swi-prolog
<dr_willis> cdm,  so you do NOT need to mess with that rpm at all
<dr_willis> !info swi-prolog
<ubottu> swi-prolog (source: swi-prolog): Prolog interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.47-1 (hardy), package size 1915 kB, installed size 6880 kB
<cdm> ok evilmole
<cdm> i will try it
<dr_willis> 'do, or do not, there is no try' :)
<evilmole> STAY ON TARGET
<cdm> good night all you
<cdm> good bye and thank you
<evilmole> peace out
 * arriesp bye
<dorkface> If it is too off topic, never mind, but can anyone explain what that prolog interpreter does?
<dorkface> !prolog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prolog
<evilmole> it's a programming language
<dr_willis> i recall it been used for a long time. :)
<dr_willis> Prolog is a logic programming language. It is a general purpose language often associated with artificial intelligence and computational linguistics. It has a purely logical subset, called "pure Prolog", as well as a number of extralogical features.
<dr_willis> extralogical  :)
<dr_willis> vs extra-illogical
<evilmole> are you dissing women?
<evilmole> ;)
<dr_willis> man woman
<concernedcitizen> No manual entry for woman
<evilmole> haha
<dr_willis> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/usail/library/humor/funnycommand.html
<dr_willis> I recall some 'woman' man pages once.. but cant find them
<joshual> ok i need some help pls, I'm trying to figure out what specific video card I have and how to use the proper driver for it... lspci tells me:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c
<evilmole> type lsmod
<dr_willis> intel GM965/GL960    looks like.
<joshual> all xorg.conf says about it is:         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<joshual> evilmole:  ok
<joshual> intel_agp
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909005    There is no proprietary driver for intel cards - only the intel-supported, open-source drivers exist.
<joshual> oh bugger, thank you though dr_willis
<dr_willis>  Identifier    is just the 'name' of the card.. it could be any string
<dr_willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=intel+GM965+GL960+++ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<evilmole> have you ever had windows on your laptop?
<dr_willis> has a few hits on the topic
<joshual> evilmole:  only via virtualbox
<evilmole> so do you know if the comp can even play a dvd properly?
<joshual> dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=49465534 says that gm965 is x3100... ?
<dr_willis> could be ati and intel have similer named cards.
<syock> joshual: I have GM945, and X automatically loads 'intel' driver for me
<syock> joshual: what about the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dr_willis> or else the 2 companies are just using confusing similer names. :)
<syock> gonna restart and test out those X composite settings
<joshual_> wow my machine just locked up... never does that...
<evilmole> it must be tired
<joshual_> anyways, I haven't been around for abit (hard rebooting) if anyone said anything else to me
<joshual_> so no better driver for me then?
<evilmole> it's probably too shitty of a comp to play a dvd properly
<joshual> its not that bad, i rather like it
<unitypunk> l
<schuyler_> anyone here use Virtualbox?
<evilmole> joshual: what is the device nameof your dvd drive?
<joshual> evilmole:  it's scd0
<evilmole> :(
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having some probems, when ever i try to install something it says "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" what does this mean. and how can i fix it?
<schuyler_> Joshual... your the one that suggested Virtualbox right?
<joshual> schuyler_: no, just mentioned that i use virtualbox
<schuyler_> ah, I am getting an error when i try to turn it on
<joshual> schuyler_: did you install the ose version?
<schuyler_> yes
<schuyler_> virtualbox-ose
<joshual> ok, there is a better way to install it, lemme see if i can find the url again
<schuyler_> thanks
<schuyler_> should i remove the current one?
<joshual> yeah
<joshual> schuyler_: this is helpful, there is other good documentation but i cant find it right now
<joshual> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<schuyler_> np thanks
<joshual> basically add that repo, and install
<schuyler_> right now trying to fix this... i erased task manager >.<
<joshual> bbl thx all
<rafal_> hi
<rafal_> I inserted an SD2 card into my laptops reader
<rafal_> mmc1: new SD card at address 1234
<rafal_> what now?
<rafal_> I want to mount it etc. whats the dev name
<dr_willis> use 'dmesg' and see where its seen at..
<dr_willis> or 'sudo fdisk -l' and see where its at.
<dr_willis> it may be /dev/sd##  ive got a weird laptop that they some times appear at /dev/mmc1 also.
<caio> hi, i'm having my first expirience with linux(Ubuntu), iḿ running kubuntu already, i want to know where i can find some themes to kde?
<dr_willis> theres many themes in the repositories, not installed by default
<dr_willis> or check out kde-look.org
<dr_willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<dr_willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> kde-look.org and gnome-look.org can be very very disorganized.. :)  so good luck with those sites
<caio> thanks
<rafal_> thx
<schuyler_> where do i get graphic drivers?
<dr_willis> the package manager has most of them
<dr_willis> depending on your exact video card
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<schuyler_> thanks
<schuyler_> i have old FX 5700
<schuyler_> well
<schuyler_> i just enabled it, and I do beleive it just downloaded them itself
<well> schuyler_: hi, i am here
<dr_willis> time to reboot then schuyler_
<schuyler_> yeap
<dr_willis> you might want to install the nvidia-settings tool to tweak the drivers later
<well> schuyler_: is FX 5700 a nv card ?
<schuyler_> yes
<well> schuyler_: so, go to www.nvidia.com and download suitable driver for your card
<schuyler_> k
<schuyler_> last question :( how can i rearrange widgets in the bottom toolbar? Clock, icons etc. is on the left
<dr_willis> kde 3 or 4?
<dr_willis> kde3 = middle click i think to move..
<dr_willis> or some of them have little handels
<dr_willis> kde4 = use that caschew button on the far right
<schuyler_> 3
<schuyler_> 4*
<schuyler_> i see the cashew, but i cant figure out how to change the position of them in the bottom dock
<dr_willis> unlock them -  i recall. then drag them around
<dr_willis> I dont use kde4 much.. so cant tell ya much more
<schuyler_> lol
<schuyler_> what program runs .run files
<dr_willis> schuyler_,  none. :) its a self-installing executable
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.rubn
<dr_willis> ./whatever.run
<dr_willis> you proberly do NOT want to run the nvidia installer from their web site
<schuyler_> oh...
<dr_willis> the package manager/hardware drivers tool - will auto-download/install them
<schuyler_> i believe it alreayd did
<dr_willis> then reboot and see if they work
<schuyler_> how will i be able to tell/
<omar> If my system did not recognise Eth0, is there a way to fix that manually?
<dr_willis> schuyler_,   I alwyas enable the nvidia logo in the xorg.conf :) or you may notice the  res changes, and 3d games will work
<dr_willis> omar this is a wired network card?
<schuyler_> k thanks
<schuyler_> brb reboot time
<omar> dr_willis: It's an ethernet card.
<omar> dr_willis: For an ADSL connection.
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<dr_willis> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dr_willis> thats all i know on that topic.. sorry
<freaky_t> is there any package for kubuntu intrepid with more themes/designs/styles for kde? oO
<joshual> hey folks how is it possible that my systems (running intrepid ibex 8.10 beta) xorg.conf is this simple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56545/
<joshual> shouldn't there be more to my xorg.conf than that?
<dr_willis> The new X releases utalize a 'auto-cofiguration' feature. makes xorg.conf very slim indeed
<dr_willis>  ive seen systems run with no xorg.conf  also.
<joshual> oh how odd ok
<dr_willis> odd?  Its been that way since 8.04 came out. :)
<joshual> oh, guess i haven't bothered to look since prior to that
<joshual> good night room
<devo>  i was woundering 2 ?'s here's the 1st is limewire a good program to use in linux and the 2nd what's a really good p2p program for linux???
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Widget> is installed a heap of kde4 stuff from Adept.. how do i switch to a kde4 desktop ?
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<dr_willis> limwire/frostwire are one  type of p2p app.... theres others...
<devo>  srry i have limewire not frostwire
<dr_willis> I would suggest using Frostwire, instead of limewire
<devo>  if i click onto the k-menu then go to interent it will say Limewire -P2P Gunttela client
<devo>  is there frostwire.deb that i can get somewhere?
<dr_willis> <ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Widget> anyone know ?
<devo>  know what?
<devo>  how can i install frostwire through the terminal???
<Widget> know how to use kde4 desktop.. i installed from adept
<Widget> but i think im still using kde3
<devo>  srry can't help ya there my friend
<dr_willis> devo,  download the deb. dpkg -i package.deb
<dr_willis> with a sudo
<dr_willis> That URL the bot gave.. shows ya
<devo>  i did  try that but it didn't work
<dr_willis> then ya did somthing wrong i imagine.
<devo>  yeah i'm do'n it rite now
<dr_willis> http://www.frostwire.com/?id=thanks&os=ubuntu
<devo>  it's already downloading
<devo>  how can i uninstall a program?
<devo>  how can i uninstall a program?
<devo>  in the terminal?
<ruka> help
<devo> with?
<ruka> my ubuntu dosent make arrobas
<ruka> and any special charathers
<ruka> keyboard defenicions are ok i guess
<dr_willis> devo,  you may want to read the apt-get manual/docs
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME
<schuyler_> i put in my spare hd, but dolphin just refuses to open it
<schuyler_> any ideas?
<ruka> rukamiguek (at) gmail.com
<ruka> where the fuc* are the charaters
<ruka> i change keyboard so for nothing
<ruka> wtf is this
<devo>  oh ok, thnx dr_willis
<schuyler_> i put in my spare hd, but dolphin just refuses to open it. Any ideas why?
<schuyler_> it is ntfs format
<dr_willis> did you mount it?
<dr_willis> add an entry in fstab for it.. or manually..
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bittin^> 7wi38
<josema> hello
<freaky_t> i love kubuntu <3 :D
<mil> You're not alone.  We love Kubuntu!!! that includes my family including my 12 year old who has it on her PC!!
<mil> freaky she's even customized her icons, desktop theme and sorts!
<cryingtux> hello
<rpv__> hello
<cryingtux> i have installed kde 4 , how do i safely remove kde3 packages?
<freaky_t> mil: hehe ;D
<freaky_t> mil: cool ;D
<freaky_t> cryingtux: i have no idea ;p ... wait for intrepid to be released there kde3 is replaced by kde4 ;D
<freaky_t> it will be released this month
<cryingtux> i want to keep only kde 4, so wanna remove all kde 3 packages including kdm
<freaky_t> i allready have it running ;D
<DarkriftX> freaky_t, id wait if i were you
<freaky_t> DarkriftX: nah i installed the beta i'm happy with it ;D
<DarkriftX> i had kde 4 up and running like a charm.... for about 7 hours before it commited suicide on me
<cryingtux> freaky_t: you are right but my 8.04 installation is doing great and i might stick to it since it is LTS
<freaky_t> DarkriftX: lol i have strange errors on boot up sometimes my pc doesnt stop to beep then i have to restart it and it works again but that happens at boot up time so i can just switch it off and back on again
<DarkriftX> mine completly died, i dont mean i had to reboot
<freaky_t> and sometimes instead of the kubuntu splash screen (boot up screen) theres just red with strange white progress-bars which moves vertically on my screen
<DarkriftX> it killed kdm (kde4 and kde3) and now i have to login from command line (not that I mind)
<DarkriftX> uninstall kde3 and 4, reinstall kde3 and still kdm doesnt work (that was reinstalled also)
<DarkriftX> now kde3 doesnt work if i uninstall kde4 (i had to reinstall it to get kde3 working)..... none of it makes much sense but its working,so i leave it alone now
<freaky_t> i never had such a problem
<DarkriftX> of course you havent
<DarkriftX> neither had i till that point
<freaky_t> ;p
<enrico_> ciao
<JackWinter> hiya, on kde 3.5.9 (kubuntu 8.04).  kmail has stopped using the pw from kde walletmanager.  any idea how i can get it going again ?
<wat> hello all
<wat> I've installed Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 yesterday
<wat> and I can't find the updates of KDE I want to update to KDE4.1
<jussi01> wat: I suggest joining #kubuntu-kde4 and reading the link in /topic there :)
<wat> ok
<wat> thanx
<chairman> i having trouble getting to have my kde4 tray in black?
<snyh> join #kubuntu-kde4
<Linox> Hi all, i unziped 1 file with Ark and when i try to type in terminal: cd Noctium V2 i get: bash: cd: Noctium: No such file or directory, what am i doing wrong?
<Reptile> try the full path ?
<Linox> same thing
<Jucato> Linox: the command line is very sensitive about spaces (" ")
<Reptile> cd /home/xxx/xxx/ ?
<Jucato> cd "Noctium V2"
<Jucato> or cd Noctium\ V2
<Linox> i type cd Noctium V2
<Jucato> like I said, it's sensitive about spaces, that won't work
<Linox> ok so what should i type?
<Jucato> [16:54] <Jucato> cd "Noctium V2"
<Jucato> [16:55] <Jucato> or cd Noctium\ V2
<Reptile> or full path
<Linox> ok ill try that
<Jucato> Reptile: full path or not, unless he either encloses them in " " or escapes the space with \, it still won't work
<Jucato> of course he can use the Tab key to autocomplete
<Reptile> ok
<Jucato> in Linux, Noctium V2 would mean 2 files or directories, "Noctium" and "V2"
<Linox> i typed cd "Noctium V2" and it workes
<Jucato> so it's basically thinking you wanted to "cd Noctium" and V2 was an unnecessary directory name (and got ignored)
<Linox> now i tryed ./configure and it dont work
<Reptile> i usually use dolphin manager to go to the deirectory and then open the terminal from dolphin. then ur already there
<Jucato> now that would be a different matter entirely :)
<Jucato> Reptile: that works too  :)
<Linox> how dddo i make it work with ./configure?
<Jucato> um... that depends on what error you are getting
<Linox> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Jucato> well then it means there's no "configure" script in there.
<Linox> oh ok
<Jucato> read the instructions on how to compile what you're trying to compile
<Linox> ok thanks
<Reptile> this is what it says: # Download and install superkaramba from http://netdragon.sourceforge.net Once superkaramba is installed:
<Reptile> # Download and unzip the theme archive. You can put it in any directory you want.
<Reptile> # Run superkaramba, select "Open Theme", and open the .theme file from wherever you unzipped the theme archive.
<KR-data> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KR-data> I upgraded to 8.10 beta, and after the upgrade I get this message when trying to log on http://paste.ubuntu.com/56581/
<KR-data> what can I do?
<Jucato> KR-data: #ubuntu+1 please
<KR-data> Jucato: sorry, and thanks for the redirection
<lepest> привет
<trenton_> hello all, is there a 2.6.27 kernel in a hardy repo somewhere please?
<lepest> is it eng-chanel?!
<RurouniJones> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alarm> goodmorning.
<jussi01> morning
<alarm> i got a small but annoying problem with my system. everytime i turn it on and try to boot into kubuntu, although the OS is being loaded sometimes the progress bar freezes and i do not see any hard disk drive reaction at all
<alarm> unless i do press any key, then it continues with booting. if not it can hang there for hours
<alarm> the problem is that as i just see the loading image i cannot know on which part this happens
<jussi01> alarm: do you know how to edit grub options?
<alarm> no but i can find it
<alarm> menu.list ?
<jussi01> alarm: its quite easy, at the grub screen the is an option to edit the command or something, might be c or e. anyway, remove quiet splash from the line, then you can see whats going on
<alarm> ok
<alarm> although i think i can do that also after loging in, let me check
<jussi01> alarm: you can but I thought this way might be easiest ;)
<gregory> bonjout tout le monde
<gregory> hello
<gregory> je viens d'installer kubuntu 64bit et j'ai plein de soucis, quelqu'un peut m'aider?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alarm> i wonder why french people thing that cause they do talk french the rest of the world also does
<gregory> sorry, one moment please ^^
<jussi01> alarm: uncalled for.
<alarm> ok removed the splash from the menu.list
<alarm> next reboot will show
<alarm> thank you jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> alarm: did you also remove quiet?
<alarm> not yet , i am googling to see what quiet stands for
<jussi01> alarm: quiet suppresses much of the output
<jussi01> alarm: you get more verbose without it
<alarm> oh ok, i will remove it
<dylan_> hey
<amaranth> привет толпа
<gregory_> i try to install skype on kubuntu 64bit but it doesn't run... somebody could help me?
<coucou> use ekiga or wengophone :)
<SiDi> Hello
<NauarchLysander> The tab bar in Firefox is somehow truncated (vertically). Is there a possibility to fix this? It did not appear on Gnome.
<NauarchLysander> /ignore
<coucou> maybe you can try removing firefox-gnome-support if installed ?
<NauarchLysander> coucouf: No, it does not work.
<coucouf> then maybe installing gtk-qt-engine, it uses qt libs to render gtk apps
<coucouf> or removing if it was installed, I just installed it and the tab bar is now truncated as you describe :)
<NauarchLysander> Ah, that could be the reason. I just see it is installed.
<NauarchLysander> Well, the tab bar looks better, but now I have really big lines between the bars.
<coucouf> yes, that's the default gtk rendering in kde
<coucouf> you should report a bug against gtk-qt-engine for the truncated tabs
<NauarchLysander> ok
<ubuntu> hi
<darx> hi, how can i set the maximum font size in konqueror? the font setting offers a minimum and medium font size but there is no maximum font size.
<darx> I'm on kde4
<darx> Firefox allows overriding of author fonts, so does opera. There has to be something similar for konqueror?
<cq> hello, I just added the alt-tab switcher effect from teh system config menu, now I have a black screen with only the cursor... I can click on stuff, but only the cursor shows... reboot didn't help, I can get to teh command line no problem
<darx> cq: there should be a failsafe mode via kdm when you reboot? did you try that?
<cq> hm, how can I logout, or jsut reboot again to get there at the login screen?
<darx> ctrl alt backspace should restart x
<darx> if that doesn't work, restart
<cq> yep, that logges me out...
<cq> ok, it works now...
<cq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5950022
<cq> that did it, disabling the effects.
<cq>  ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<darx> cool
<cq> hm, when I chage effects and apply, I get a revet to previous configuration option, but when teh screeen goes blank i don't see it anymore, that should be teh default
<coucouf> darx you can try adding a MaximumFontSize to .kde/share/config/konquerorrc, next to MediumFontSize and MinimumFontSize
<coucouf> I've not seen it documented anywhere but you can always giv it a try
<bittin^> 7wi23
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> I've upgraded gtk-qt-engine
<DarkWizzard> and now it's not working
<DarkWizzard> firefox looks bad
<romeo> WHY ?
<romeo> WHY FIREFOX LOOKS BAD?
<DarkWizzard> because it doesn't apply the Qt theme I'm using under kde
<DarkWizzard> it's all gtk
<DarkWizzard> because gtk-qt-engine is broken by the update
<DarkWizzard> and you don't need to shout
<SSJ_GZ> Weird guy.
<DarkWizzard> who? me ?
<SSJ_GZ> "romeo"
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have this problem ?
<DarkWizzard> I'm still using hardy
<tinason> if i want to install, say, eclipse, where should i put it? /opt or /usr/local ?
<DarkWizzard> I would choose /usr/local
<tinason> why?
<tinason> <- bit of a n00b
<DarkWizzard> it doesn't really matter
<DarkWizzard> I have eclipse installed under /media/sdc :)
<tinason> oh ok
<tinason> thanx
<manish> does anybody know where can i get drivers for Reliance Data card (ZTE MG 880 ) for XP
<manish> The data card is not working on Ubuntu
<manish> want to test if it works on XP (in a virtual box)
<manish> any Idea regarding that
<mefisto__> DarkWizzard: check out this firefox theme http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/    it looks pretty good in kde3 and kde4
<manish> any body knows wher can i get the drivers
<manish> please help me to find XPDrivers for ZTE MG 880 USB Modem
<DarkWizzard> mefisto__: it's not about the theme
<DarkWizzard> it's about the widgets
<DarkWizzard> it uses gtk2
<DarkWizzard> and I need it to use qt
<DarkWizzard> but the update broke gtk-qt-engin
<DarkWizzard> e
<DarkWizzard> I'm using kde3
<NauarchLysander> Is there a reason the YouTube site is really slow in Konqueror?
<RenzoreK> Where can I change my DNS settings in Kubuntu
<RenzoreK> N/m got it
<ubuntu_> lalala
<rich__> dear all. how to install file with extension .run ?
<jarle> is there a repo with latest digikam build for Kubuntu 8.04 somewhere?
<nielsslot> rich__: sh file.run   should work.. possibly with a sudo in front of it :)
<rich__> nielsslot: it doesn't :( how the full command should like? sudo filename.run ??
<nielsslot> sudo sh filename.run
<nielsslot> or else: chmod +x filename.run    and sudo ./filename.run
<rich__> nielsslot:ok. thx
<W8TAH> hi folks -- tryin to upgrade my laptop to 8.10beta -- i run the kdesudo command and the process starts - -and gets as  far as preparing the upgrade and then STOPS - -the update tool vanishes and nothing happens -- any ideas?
<LjL> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tanner_> Sound Problems....startup sounds work fine, pidgin sounds work fine, sound tests work fine...but no sound from Firefox at all. can anyone help? (Ubuntu Hardy Heron, Soundblaster X-Fi card)
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to change my ubuntu install into a kubuntu install?
<Eruaran> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: Yes, just install kubuntu-desktop in Synaptic.
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: With that you're installing KDE, nothing more. That is the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu. If you are sure you no longer need the Gnome desktop, deinstall ubuntu-desktop in Synaptic.
<ForgeAus> hey all is the second life installer from getdeb old or something?
<FFEMTcJ> NauarchLysander: i installed kubuntu-desktop.. now how do i switch from running gnome to kde?
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: During the installation, you answered a question, stating whether you wish GDM or KDM as display manager. If you've chosen KDM, then KDE is your default display manager. To use KDE restart or log out and then choose KDE in the login menu.
<ForgeAus> if you passed or didn't read the installation for kdm, just reinstall either KDM or GDM from synaptic or sudo apt-get
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: I experienced I had to choose KDE in the login menu (although I've chosen KDE as my default display manager) and then once more had to state that I wish KDE as my default. Then every time I started the system, I got KDE.
<ForgeAus> any new modern DM (except maybe wdm, I had problems with that one) asks you which DM you want to use
<NauarchLysander> ForgeAus: Yes, but it's a bit unnecessary to ask two times. But that was probably because I did not restart.
<ForgeAus> well theres always pure KDE (the easiest way to switch)
<ForgeAus> !Pure KDE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure kde
<FFEMTcJ> NauarchLysander: i just had to do that.. Thanks.. Also.. I'm trying to install kubuntu on my laptop from a cd.. every time i get to the keyboard layout and hit forward, it stops doing anything.. ive run the cd check and its ok.. any idea?
<ForgeAus> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: I'm right now using Kubuntu on my laptop and i did not experience that problem (although that was probably because I installed Ubuntu and then switched to Kubuntu. However, I encounter a similar problem when starting Kubuntu. During each start, it somehow stops, but when I hit a random key it resumes and everything is fine. Did you try that or did you just restart?
<FFEMTcJ> pressing a key doesnt seem to do anything.. it just puts whatever key into the little box that checks your keyboard
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: And what happens if you click the 'Continue' button?
<FFEMTcJ> i clicked it.. it thought for a minute, and now the forward button isnt available to be clicked
<NauarchLysander> FFEMTcJ: Well, then I am sorry, but I have no idea whatsoever. The next step would be to partition the disk, perhaps there's a problem it does encounter which was not thought of by the developers. But I lack the technical experience to make suggestions on how to resume. The only thing I would probably try is to install Kubuntu from Windows (that is, if you've have installed it) or to burn a new CD with an Ubuntu ISO and 
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. thanks NauarchLysander
<ubuntu> Knock knock, anyone home? :-)
<ForgeAus> no
<ubuntu> lol  Thanks, good to know.
<ubuntu> You know anything about a kernel for SATA drives?
<ubuntu> I am casting about trying to solve a kernel panic situation. (Can't boot... using Live CD now.)
<ubuntu> I read something about needing a kernel specific to SATA
<florin> How to enforce logout at specified time; tried timeoutd and it didn't ended the session ?
<sandy__> hi
<sWeSelectah> ci sono italiani?
<LjL> !it | sWeSelectah
<ubottu> sWeSelectah: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sWeSelectah> tnx
<sWeSelectah> bye
<Finswimmer> hey, what is the best kde tool to get a direct PPP connection to your ISP?
<Enselic> How do I turn off the 'beep' in yakuake?
<neo14515> hello every body
<neo14515> I have experience trouble since my upgrade to intrepide withe kde4 display
<neo14515> did anyone have experience the same toubles ?
<jussio1> neo14515: please join #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support :)
<neo14515> thanks
<FFForever> what happened to kcontrol?
<emilsedgh> FFForever: its gone in kde4.SystemSettings replaced it
<fshero> Hello all; I'm in the Kubuntu live-cd right now and I'm planning to install. My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1525, and I plan to install in such a way as to use the MediaDirect button boot Kubuntu as described on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3113451
<fshero> I have partitioned my hard disk as follows: primary fat16 (diagnostic stuff), primary ntfs (for Windows Vista), primary ext3 (for Kubuntu) and extended (split into a data partition, an ext3 partition for /home and a linux-swap partition). This is in order.
<fshero> The article I posted suggested that Kubuntu ought to be installed on a primary partition. I'm okay with this as I've set up my partitions this way.
<aaroncampbell> Can anyone recommend a simple (and quick to set up) FTP server?  It seems there are quite a few options including proftpd, pure-ftpd, wu-ftpd, and wzdftpd
<fshero> But how do I ensure that the bootloader is installed on the 3rd primary partition?
<fshero> I'm thinking that at the end of the wizard, I click the advanced button and replace (hd0) with (hd0,2) (0,2 meaning first hard disk, third primary partition)
<fshero> Is this correct?
<AlephTwo> Hi all. Anybody know much about ndiswrapper & bcm4311 chipset with latest kubuntu (kde3). Mainly appears to be an issue of ssb module grabbing the interface before ndiswrapper can (can't seem to stop it)
<nino> hello all..
<White_Pelican> When I insert a CD into the drive, flac is not one of the options when I open in a new window. How do I fix that?
<White_Pelican> When I insert a CD into the drive, flac is not one of the options when I open in a new window. How do I fix that?
<AlephTwo> Anybody familiar with getting the broadcom bcm4311(rev03) wireless chipset working?
<AlephTwo_> Evenin' anybody familiar with the broadcom bcm4311(rev03) chipset?
<guido_> Alguém do Brasil, ou que fale português?
<fugaz_br> HI.. Firstly sorry my bad english.. I'm in ubuntu now, and i want format the partition of windows vista, but the cd boot didn't detect the partititions. Is possible that i delete windows vista, now, in ubuntu?
<schuyler_> i downloaded a patch to try and fix a problem and it is a .diff file
<schuyler_> how do i execute/apply this?
<schuyler_>  anyone?
<sarir> kubuntu is really nice :-D
<schuyler_> anyone?
<sarir> yes
<schuyler_> i downloaded a patch to try and fix a problem and it is a .diff file
<sarir> if i can help you
<schuyler_> how do i execute/apply this
<sarir> schmidtm, i'm really new....
<sarir> schuyler_, i am new
<schuyler_> me too :(
<schuyler_> no one here to help :(
<sarir> i cant help you schuyler_
<sarir> sorry
<schuyler_> m[
<schuyler_> np
<slhk> schuyler_: use patch to apply a patch (.diff)
<gekkoo> anybody knows how to install kde4 api documentation? kdelibs5-doc does not provide the documentation
<slhk> gekkoo: kdelibs4-doc or on the kde website
<gekkoo> slhk: kdelibs4-doc also contains kde4 documentation? i thought its only 3.5.9
<ubuntu> a
<slhk> gekkoo: mmm... not sure :(
<unitypunk_> damn this wifi
<schuyler_> anyone here use KDE4 with ntfs drive?
<schuyler_> or know how to?
<brian_> hello, new to ubuntu
<unitypunk_> wifi is still having issues..
<sarir> unitypunk, why?
<unitypunk_> the ubuntu pc seems to time out.
<unitypunk_> but network manager says i stay connected.
<sarir> unitypunk, i dont understand what you mean
<oo0> How to del Kubuntu?
<unitypunk_> oo0, step one: insert windows xp disk.
<sarir> lol
<oo0> ok
<unitypunk_> or step one A: insert mac OS disk
<oo0> lol
<oo0> and soo?
<unitypunk_> and reboot.
<oo0> ok
<unitypunk_> following the steps presented by the other operating system your trying to install.
<unitypunk_> damn pc!
<vizion> Hi! How do i use my ATI drivers? I clicked on the restricted manager but i still have a resolution of 800x640 =(
<Guest39727> loooool
<debian_5> haha
<paolo> hi. after some days of usage, now the touchpad of my notepad doesn't work. It's not a hardware problem (with Windows it still work)... what could it be ?
<sarir> hm the new version of kubuntu should have updated versions for skype and amsn as well, isn't it?
<vizion> s/800x640/640x480/
<sarir> the only thing i must say...
<unitypunk> am i still here?
<sarir> the graphic is much better than the last version and this is really a nice thing
<vizion> unitypunk: no
<sarir> unitypunk, you should know lol where and why you are here -.-
<michael__> how you change name
<varanus> hi all, i have just installed kubuntu and i'd like to pass at kde4.1 from kde4. How i can configure the kinstaller so i do'nt have to compile the package manually? which should be the kde base directory?
<michael__> ?
<michael__> im confuzzled anyone there
<michael__> hello?
<michael__> hello?
<varanus> michael__ just log out and change it efore loging in
<varanus> before*
<michael__> in?
<michael__> where the hell you change it?
<michael__> omg this is annoying
<sarir> what?
<varanus> sorry michael__ i got confused with xchat
<michael__> i dont know how to change my name
<michael__> ive never used a linux based OS before
<michael__> im a Windows person me xD
<michael__> how you change name coz it dont work
<sarir> michael__,  type /nick newnick
<sarir> that's it
<Snyper> woot
<Snyper> danke
<Snyper> sarir
<sarir> tell me
<Snyper> ?
<sarir> Snyper, do you feel better now?
<Snyper> hell ya
<Snyper> kk this is the first time ive ever used Linux whats the good points coz atm its annoying me
<Snyper> well Kubuntu to be more exact
<Snyper> ?
<Snyper> hello
<sarir> Snyper, it is annoying you?
<sarir> why?
<Snyper> yes coz ive never used it xD so i dotn know about it Ggrrr lol
<Snyper> apartly you can programe in it better :S and make stuff :s but lol help? lol
<sarir> Snyper, just ask
<sarir> -.-
<Snyper> o.k then...
<Snyper> what is good about kubuntu?
<sarir> somebody hopefully will answer you
<Snyper> :P
<Snyper> hopefully
<Tm_T> Snyper: there's plenty of good things, easy and powerful to use, secure, fun++ ...
<sarir> Snyper, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Tm_T> and plenty of functionality
<Snyper> fun?can ya programe thing?what kinda games you can play?what kinda funcionality?
<Snyper> ive been always a Windows person
<Tm_T> Snyper: there's too much to tell, but try and see (:
<jussi01> !info tremulous
<Snyper> lol
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (hardy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<sarir> Snyper, that's why you should take a look here http://www.kubuntu.org/
<sarir> and read a little bit
<Snyper> xD
<varanus> Snyper you're kinda an impatient person, try searching the web too. don't expect everything ready in a plate
<Snyper> :(
<unitypunk> unity`kubuntu, still here?
<unitypunk> mm.. maybe..
<Snyper> i just wanna see if kubuntu is usefull if not then bye bye it goes
<unity`kubuntu> yeye
<unity`kubuntu> kubuntu is the shit.
<varanus> Snyper, i'm new to linux too but the only thing i can tell you is that there are plenty of good things in linux but you have to search and learn with patient
<jussi01> !ohmy | unity`kubuntu
<ubottu> unity`kubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unity`kubuntu> oh whoops..
<unity`kubuntu> my bad..
<Snyper> you mad him mad :S
<unitypunk> hmm
<sarir> Snyper, i am using linux since may this year and still i dont have a clue about commands and so on.
<unitypunk> really sarir ?
<sarir> you really must be patient and learn step by step... Snyper
<unitypunk> i installed kubuntu a week ago, and i know more then a hand full of commandds.
<sarir> unitypunk, yes
<unitypunk> but thats mostly because things have been going bmby..
<sarir> unitypunk, lucky you :-/
<unitypunk> *bumby
<Snyper> oki doki ill give it a go i know someone whoes been using linux for years so ill ask him soem stuff
<unitypunk> i think alot of learning nix is trial and error.
<Snyper> right bye all
<unitypunk> bah
<unitypunk> timed out again..
<stefanfu> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<unitypunk> stefanfu, what kind of server, any?
<stefanfu> yes I installed ubuntu server 8.04 with ebox and want to join to domain with an xp client and having much trouble
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> i havent gotten to networking my nix box... sorry
<stefanfu> in the moment when I want to join I get : username is wwrong
<stefanfu> do you have ebox with xp pro running?
<unitypunk> no..
<unitypunk> i has a desktop with ubuntu running.
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> and lappy with vista
<Guest18847> Nick cc
<schuyler_> when i try to install this .run file i get administration access required error. Press return to continue
<schuyler_> any ideas?
<gata> #kubuntu-españa
<draik> I can't run firefox3. Opera is my alternative and it felches enemas. How can I get FF3 to work again. Currently, it takes between 2-3 minutes to start and then I have a very small window (5-10 seconds) to use FF3 before it freezes for about 2 minutes. Rinse and repeat.
<gata> #kubuntu-es
<draik> schuyler_: Have you tried "sudo <command>"?
<schuyler_> no i havent
<schuyler_> how?
<draik> schuyler_: How are you entering the command now for the *.run?
<schuyler_> right clicking on file and opening with add/remove
<draik> schuyler_: What is the file name?
<schuyler_> VirtualBox-2.0.2-36488-Linux_amd64.run
<draik> Isn't it in the repos?
<schuyler_> i had some errors while trying to install it that way
<draik> Ok
<schuyler_> didnt give me all of the necessary files
<schuyler_> so i downloaded the .run files from their website, but am getting this erro
<draik> Command line: "sudo chmod +x VirtualBox-2.0.2-36488-Linux_amd64.run" and then you can "./VirtualBox-2.0.2-36488-Linux_amd64.run" Do NOT sudo the install.
<schuyler_> it came back with the same error :(
<draik> You will want to check the install instructions from the download page
<schuyler_> how do i get the straight line in text?
<schuyler_> windows it was alt+1+2+4
<Schuenemann> what is the straight line?
<Schuenemann> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.45-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 7023 kB, installed size 18512 kB
<draik> Does anyone else have the same or similar issues with Firefox3 whereby it takes a while to load and then freezes after a 5-10 second window of usage?
<Schuenemann> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in hardy
<george_> hello
<george_> ola
<draik> Opera keeps on crashing. Is there an alternative browser to Konqueror, Firefox and Opera?
<Tm_T> draik: Dillo
<draik> Tm_T: Thank you. Installed. Will try it now.
<draik> Tm_T: On a long shot, would you know why firefox3 has that delay? I would nuke this HDD and start over with my installs, but that's not logical.
<Tm_T> draik: sowwy, no idea, I use Konqueror
<draik> Tm_T: Konqueror is limiting. Firefox3 was my favorite until it no longer worked as hoped. Opera was a substitute, but it can't be of much use when it crashes when trying to save files.
<draik> Tm_T: Ok, now throw Dillo on the list for browsers that don't work. :(
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> draik: for me every other browser is more limiting than Konqueror, but thats me (:)
<draik> I've removed all of the traces of Firefox.
<draik> I hope a reinstall works this time.
<dambldor> хай
<heinkel_111> hi
<heinkel_111> is it possible to move kopete settings from kde3 to kde4?
<heinkel_111> it seems i have no contacts etc in kde4
<schuyler_> in sudo...
<schuyler_> how do i type in the password
<schuyler_> it wont let me type unless i press enter
<heinkel_111> ??
<schuyler_> i type sudo chmod +x VirtualBox-2.0.2-36488-Linux_x86.run
<schuyler_> then it asks for the password
<heinkel_111> schyler; then type the password and hit enter
<schuyler_> it wont allow me to type
<schuyler_> until i press enter
<heinkel_111> relax
<heinkel_111> schuyler: the password is entered but you cannot see the characters
<schuyler_> ah, that explains it
<schuyler_> btw not in bad mood, bad habit of sending mulitple messages instead of one big one :p
<heinkel_111> schuyler: this trick protects you from your teenage son watching over your shoulder and such :)
<schuyler_> erm
<schuyler_> i have no teenage son
<schuyler_> that would be bad
<heinkel_111> schuyler> take it easy...insert your favorite nosy relative then
<heinkel_111> :)
<schuyler_> fine fine :P
<heinkel_111> now can anyone tell me about kopete kde 3 to kde 4 migration?
<draik> I have reinstalled Firefox3 and it is still sluggish.
<Kage_Jittai> draik: how much memory do you have?
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3215 MHz (6433 bogomips), HD: 535/766GB, RAM: 1167/3035MB, 133 proc's, 18.57min up
<Kage_Jittai> draik: open a terminal and try: firefox -safe-mode
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Ok.
<draik> I'll get back to you in about 2-3 minutes when it loads
<Kage_Jittai> -_-
<Kage_Jittai> is your entire system running slow, or just firefox
<draik> Just firefox
<Kage_Jittai> intresting
<draik> Opera won't let me download images from cdcover.cc
<draik> It's either a javascript error (lengthy one, too) or it just crashes and goes away.
<Kage_Jittai> try this, close all instances of firefox
<draik> What instances? It's not even up yet.
<Kage_Jittai> run killall firefox
<Kage_Jittai> to be sure you got them
<draik> Nevermind. I have a popup for starting in safemode
<draik> I will kill it
<draik> Killed
<Kage_Jittai> now run:  mv ~/.mozilla/ ~/.mozillabackup
<draik> Done
<Kage_Jittai> try starting firefox now
<draik> Firefox or firefox -safe-mode?
<Kage_Jittai> either
<draik> From command line or K Menu?
<Kage_Jittai> either
<chfwiggum> lol
<draik> Ok
<draik> So... am I to look for something?
<Kage_Jittai> draik: is it running any faster?
<draik> It's not even running.
<Kage_Jittai> run it from the command line
<draik> Ok
<draik> Should I have done Firefox -v?
<gabo> hola
<Kage_Jittai> if you want too
<chfwiggum> hallo
<gabo> spanish
<chfwiggum> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gabo> estoy aprendiendo
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Still waiting for something.
<draik> Nothing in CLI, not even a window
<Kage_Jittai> odd
<aitd> PWD
<aitd> pwd
<draik> ~
<aitd> sorry, wrong screen... :\
<Kage_Jittai> draik: run wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0.3&os=linux&lang=en-US
<draik> Ok
<draik> Getting it.
<constanza> Hello
<draik> Should it have been the exe?
<constanza> Que Pasa
<draik> !es | constanza
<ubottu> constanza: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kage_Jittai> No
<Kage_Jittai> draik: try wget "http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0.3&os=linux&lang=en-US"
<draik> `Firefox Setup 3.0.3.exe' saved [7508608/7508608]
<Kage_Jittai> putting the url in ""
<draik> Ok
<draik> Ok. It is saved
<constanza> What Is EM0?
<Kage_Jittai> ok now run: tar -xjf firefox-3.0.3.tar.bz2
<constanza> "La gente se vuelve mas fuerte por que tiene recuerdos que no pueden olvidar.. a eso se llama crecer  "
<constanza>  
<constanza>  "Me perdi en el sendero de la vida  "
<draik> !es | constanza
<ubottu> constanza: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Ok. Done
<Kage_Jittai> ok cool
<Kage_Jittai> now do:
<chfwiggum> draik: she was just quoting :)
<draik> Oh
<Kage_Jittai> draik: ok, now cd firefox
<Kage_Jittai> and ./firefox
<draik> ok
 * draik is waiting for something to happen
<Kage_Jittai> no error messages?
<draik> Nothing
<Kage_Jittai> ok, do sudo apt-get remove firefox
<draik> Should I add --purge?
<Kage_Jittai> sure
<draik> Done
<Kage_Jittai> now do:   rm ~/.mozilla
<draik> rm -r ~/.mozilla    done
<chfwiggum> :)
<Kage_Jittai> now ./firefox
<draik> Nothing happening.
<Kage_Jittai> -_-
<Kage_Jittai> No error messages?
<draik> Nope
<Lucida> "La gente se vuelve mas fuerte por que tiene recuerdos que no pueden olvidar.. a eso se llama crecer  "
<Lucida>  
<Lucida>  "Me perdi en el sendero de la vida  "
<draik> It's just a new line with the cursor waiting.
<Schuenemann> Lucida, stop this non sense
<Kage_Jittai> draik: run:  ldd ./firefox-bin
<draik> Nothing in CLI or GUI
<Kage_Jittai> and pastebin the output
<draik> Kage_Jittai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56782/
<eagles0513875> what package do i need to install for an ftp server i have tftp
<Kage_Jittai> eagles0513875: I use svftpd IRCC
<eagles0513875> Kage_Jittai: in repos
<Dr3mro> plz i have a q? what is the memory consumption of kde4.1 after a cold reboot ?
<Kage_Jittai> draik: you sure ./firefox does not work
<draik> Yup
<Dr3mro> after frsh insta
<draik> Nothing loads. It just sits there at a new line.
<unitypunk> gah
<draik> It will load after 2-3 minutes from initiation.
<unitypunk> can anyone explain an error message to me?
<jussi01> unitypunk: ask!
<unitypunk> when i ssh to my ubuntu box, i keept getting software caused connection abort
<unitypunk> after a few minuts
<FFEMTcJ> when i boot up using the live cd, theres something in the upper right hand side that says add widget.. what is running that?
<Kage_Jittai> FFEMTcJ: plasma
<FFEMTcJ> will that run on gnome?
<Kage_Jittai> If your running plasma, you might as well be running all of KDE
<Kage_Jittai> but yes
<Kage_Jittai> it will run under gnome, in theory
<FFEMTcJ> i installed kde, but i dont really like it so far
<Kage_Jittai> draik: has it always run slowly
<draik> No. This is "recent". It's been like this since about May
<draik> *May 2008
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kage_Jittai> draik: have you tried running it from the liveCD?
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Running Kubuntu from the LiveCD and then run Firefox?
<Kage_Jittai> yeah
<draik> No
<draik> The odd thing is this. The issue only happens on my desktop. The two other laptops on my home network do not have this issue
<draik> They run identical.
<Kage_Jittai> This is a odd issue
<draik> SSH is also getting "segfault" between the desktop and another laptop. The other laptop can SSH into either of the two.
<draik> The SSH issue started last week
<Kage_Jittai> draik: did you put /home on its own partition?
<draik> I think I will get the 1TB HDD from Seagate and put all of my Linux on there and then leave the HDD I've partitioned now to just windows.
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Unfortunately, no.
<unitypunk> stupid desktop!
<Kage_Jittai> it might be some type of network card issue
<Kage_Jittai> if ssh is acting up as well
<draik> Kage_Jittai: For both the laptop and desktop?
<draik> Laptop A and Laptop B have no firefox issues. Laptop A has SSH issue, not Laptop B.
<draik> They have identical installs
<Kage_Jittai> draik: try: ./firefox ~
<draik> Laptop A is Dell SmartStep 200N while Laptop B is HP Pavillion N5150
<draik> Ok
<draik> What does the tilde at the end do?
<Kage_Jittai> makes firefox open your home directory
<Kage_Jittai> see if opening a local page loads any quicker
<draik> Kew. Well, nothing happening at this time.
<draik> Will let you know when it does
<Kage_Jittai> just ctrl + c out
<draik> Ok
<Kage_Jittai> once firefox does load, does it run normally?
<draik> Nope.
<Kage_Jittai> I am starting to think this is a issue with your libs
<draik> It gives me a 5-10 second window for usage before it freezes for about 1-2 minutes.
<Kage_Jittai> no other programs are having issues ?
<draik> Then I have another small window of usage... rinse and repeat.
<Lucida> "La gente se vuelve mas fuerte por que tiene recuerdos que no pueden olvidar.. a eso se llama crecer  "
<draik> Nope. Everything else is running smoothly. Exception of SSH, of course.
<Kage_Jittai> draik: run   ./firefox -g
<draik> Ok.
<draik> Do you want a pastebin?
<Kage_Jittai> yes
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56788/
<Kage_Jittai> ok that looks good
<Kage_Jittai> now type start and press enter
<draik> It's stuck just after (gdb)
<draik> Ok
<draik> Function "main" not defined.
<draik> Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n])
<draik> Yes or no?
<Sarir> ehm, i did something wrong..... now with the command sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list i see the page empty O_O
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Kage_Jittai> yes
<draik> Kage_Jittai: I get many    (no debugging symbols found)
<Kage_Jittai> just keep pressing enter
<draik> Ok
<draik> A bit on the stuck side here.
<draik> Not going anywhere.
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Should I reinstall the firefox package along with sun-java6-plugin now or at a later time?
<Kage_Jittai> No point in reinstalling it at this time
<draik> Ok
<Kage_Jittai> draik: I think, you have a issue with one of your libraries
<draik> It's taking its time, it just moved right now by 8 lines
<draik> What is it doing right now, anyway?
<Kage_Jittai> loading stuff
<draik> Ok
<Kage_Jittai> moving slow is not a good sign
<draik> Didn't think so
<lokpest> hi, I have a Dell Inspiron, the media buttons on the front side (play/pause next, prev, stop, mute etc) work, but pushing the "media direct" button just crashes the funtionality for all those buttons. I just upgraded to Hardy
<justin_> I'm trying to get Flash to work in KDE4 Konqueror with no luck :(
<draik> lokpest: I'm using a Logitech Elite keyboard. Same happens when I press the Media button (which was setup to start Amarok). It crashes an app (can't recall the name), but I'm still able to use the <<, <, ||, >, >> keys
<draik> Kage_Jittai: This was the last output line:  [Thread 0xb33feb90 (LWP 9538) exited]
<lokpest> draik: It worked fine for you in gutsy too?
<draik> lokpest: Yup
<lokpest> ok, more with the same problem then :(
<draik> lokpest: Now, I just use Katapult to start Amarok
<lokpest> draik: well... starting amarok is not the problem, its using the button that is ;)
<draik> lokpest: I know. That's why I just use Katapult to start Amarok instead of pressing the Media button which did it for me in Gutsy
<Kage_Jittai> draik: ok
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Sorry. It was pending on me. It was awaiting my agreement to the EULA
<draik> Whoopsie
<Kage_Jittai> -_-..........
<redwolf> so I want to install kubuntu on my t400, does the latest version of kubuntu have kernel 2.6.27RC or any version affected by that wireless card bug?
<Kage_Jittai> so its fixed now?
<draik> No. Still sluggish.
<Kage_Jittai> ok
<Kage_Jittai> here is what we are going to do
<Kage_Jittai> reinstall some packages
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Only 2 lines were added after the agreement.
<draik> Ok. What am I installing?
<draik> Kage_Jittai: popup window. Start new session or continue from last?
<Kage_Jittai> close it out
<draik> Ok
<Kage_Jittai> run:  sudo aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0 libgcc1 libglib2.0-0 libcairo2 libpango1.0-0 libnspr4-0d xulrunner-1.9
<draik> Ok
<draik> Reinstalling...
<rony> sera
<Kage_Jittai> draik: cross your fingers and kiss your ass that this works
<draik> Done
<Kage_Jittai> try starting firefox, normally
<Kage_Jittai> ./firefox
<draik> Ok
<Kage_Jittai> did it work?
<draik> Still waiting
<Kage_Jittai> damn
<draik> Nothing yet
<jack__> hello world
<jack__> Noob here. Can someone direct me to instructions to install a webcam to kubuntu?
<Kage_Jittai> draik: ctrl+c out
<draik> Ok
<Kage_Jittai> draik: then run  sudo aptitude reinstall libatk1.0-0 libc6
<draik> Reinstalling...
<draik> Done
<Kage_Jittai> try starting FF now
<draik> Ok
<draik> Still pending on a window
 * Kage_Jittai shakes his head
<Kage_Jittai> I don't know what else to try short of reinstalling your entire system
<Kage_Jittai> draik: sorry :(
<sorush20> hi
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Thanks for the help. I truely appreciate it. I think I will wait for Christmas when I buy myself the 1TB and do a completely new install of Kubuntu 8.10 and just transfer over what I have now for images, docs and other such files.
<sorush20> just wanted to ask why the plasma told bar or panel is not being added to the buttom?
<Kage_Jittai> draik: cool
<sorush20> how do I get the gpg keys for here 40976EAF437D05B5
<sorush20> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<draik> Kage_Jittai: Don't suppose you'd know why I'm getting segfault on SSH, would you?
<Kage_Jittai> nope
<draik> Ok
<jackturner53> hello world
<Kage_Jittai> and I am burnt
<Sarir> i dont know how to set back the right sources??? -.-
<jackturner53> Can someone help me install a webcam?
<draik> I'll research everything and hopefully find the cause to these issues. Thanks again Kage_Jittai
<Sarir> then where the hell area disapperaring all the time the shells i opened and the mozilla pages???
<Sarir> bah
<draik> !webcam | jackturner53
<ubottu> jackturner53: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<draik> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sarir> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jackturner53> Thankyou!!
<albuntu> hi to all
<redwolf> what kernel version does 8.10 use?
<sorush20> what is the gpg key management front end in kde
<sorush20> kubuntu
<john_> wow i have learned so much cool stuff form ubuntu
<kornflake53081> yeah kbuntu rocks
<john_> anyone know any good stock programs?
<chairman> how do i get the plasma look
<dr_willis> plasma look?
<dr_willis> You mean KDE4?
<kornflake53081> ne one had luck geting myth tv working with a ati card?
<Sarir> after sudo apt-get update you see a lot of "hit" and "ign" what does it mean?
<chairman> i got kde4
<chairman> never mind.
<albuntu_> anyone with intrepid ?
<dr_willis> That would be in #ubuntu+1 for now albuntu_
<albuntu_> dr_willis : i know i am there but i just wanted to ask something related to kde
<dr_willis> Theres also the
<dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> so ask away and see who answers
<albuntu_> ok thanks :)
<W8TAH> hi folks - -how would i take a terminal app and modify its window properties so it was borderless and semitransparent to sit on my desktop most of the time and look good too?
<dr_willis> W8TAH,  well thers that 'kstart' utility that may let ya do some of that.
<dr_willis> but not sure about all those settings
<W8TAH> ok - im looking at the edit window-specific settings right now - hoping to find something
<dr_willis> kstart is worth looking at.. :) it may come in handy for other usses.
<W8TAH> cool
<dr_willis> i use it to make sme apps not appear in the task manager list and so forth
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> im assuming its not the one referring to kerberos? thats the first one my google turned up
<dr_willis> not sure what kerberos has to do with it.
<dr_willis> I just rember kstart from ages ago. :) its an overlooked kde app/feature -
<W8TAH> kstart is a kerberos auth faciility  according to the search -- i'll keep digging
<dr_willis> Utility to launch applications with special window properties
<dr_willis> such as iconified, maximized, a certain virtual desktop, a special decoration
<dr_willis> and so on.
<W8TAH> cool
<dr_willis> Usageexample : kstart    --alldesktops   --skiptaskbar   hotbabe
<dr_willis> :)
<W8TAH> excellent
<W8TAH> i fond the kde docs on it
<W8TAH> :D
<W8TAH> good stuff
<dr_willis> Note that the thing does NOT appear to do everything, transparency and so forth.
<W8TAH> ya - -i noticed that -- i just remembered from my gentoo days that i had transparent eterm windows - -and i was thinkin that might be a solution -- now to find those docs.....
<W8TAH> LOL
<john_> every time i try and play a pod cast it won't connect to stream
<dr_willis> Transparent root eterm tricks - seen several at the kde-look.org site
<dr_willis> then theres other ways to do similer things
<john_> whats a realy good podcasst player?
<dr_willis> Try songbird yet?
<W8TAH> dr_willis, such as?
<john_> not yes
<dr_willis> or That other one.. err..  similer to songbird... mirro i think
<john_> not yet
<mot_> are there kubuntu repos out there that carry the latest kde 4.1.x build?
<dr_willis> W8TAH,  thats an old skool 'gimmic' that ive seen done in different ways.. i recall eterm beingone way, and theres other root-terminal-window  methods out.
<dr_willis> root-tail i think is another app
<dr_willis> depends on whatyou want to do with the stuff.
<W8TAH> dr_willis, cool -- i found what looks like a good doc in ubuntu forums (all hail google)
<W8TAH> that i think will work
<john_> trying songbird now it looks like i will be pleased
<john_> lol
<Lucida> "La gente se vuelve mas fuerte por que tiene recuerdos que no pueden olvidar.. a eso se llama crecer  "
<banermatt> bonjour a tous
<kornflake53081> should 7.10 work well with a pen 3 with 256 of ram
<jmen> hi!
<jmen> are anybody here?
<dr_willis> Yes
<dr_willis> kornflake53081,  it should work..but more ram would really really help
<kornflake53081> hmm wnated to use it with my ati card and mabey myth tv?
<kornflake53081> if i can figure it out
<dr_willis> ATI tv tuners can be a problem under linux
<dr_willis> that low a end system.. may work ok as a mythtv server.. but i imagine it will be getting pushed hard to keep up
<kornflake53081> yeah thats all it would do
<kornflake53081> is so i can watch tv
<kornflake53081> while on my other systems
<kornflake53081> hmmmm where would be good to start on reading about hot to do it with the ati tuner
<dr_willis> MythTV homepage, Mythbuntu homepage/forums
<dr_willis> Its very possible that the ati tuner hsa NO linux support at all and wont work at all
<kornflake53081> lets no jinx me yet
<abo> hello, i've moved the harddrive from one pc to another is there a way to run hardware config utility again ?
<dr_willis> Othher then the restrcted drivers for video/wireless - ive moved mine about.. and rarely had to do anything
<abdoupirat> hello evrybody
<abdoupirat> i have a big problem
<abdoupirat> can anyone help me please
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,  ask the actual question. TO the channel
<dr_willis> 'To the channel' seems to not be very well understood....
<dr_willis> Ask in here  abdoupirat  - Not in Private Chat.
<abdoupirat> ok
<unitypunk_> can someone try to ssh to unitypunk.no-ip.org?
<abdoupirat> the problem is about my hdd partition
<dr_willis> unitypunk_ it works here.
<abdoupirat> when i want to delete or criat new folder
<unitypunk_> rly?
<abdoupirat> i cant
<dr_willis> Warning: Permanently added 'unitypunk.no-ip.org,76.14.125.211' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<dr_willis> willis@unitypunk.no-ip.org's password:
<unitypunk_> yayayayayaya!
<unitypunk_> thanks a ton!
<abdoupirat> i canout writ into my partion disk
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,   i  would imagine you dont have it mounted with the proper permissions.
<abdoupirat> no
<abdoupirat> i have mounted it
<dr_willis> depending on what filesystem the partition is.  you need to mount it in different ways/with different options. OR it has an error and has been remoutned readonly
<abdoupirat> i can see files
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,  #1 - what filesystem is this partition?
<unitypunk_> if i put a . before a file name, it hides it right?
<abdoupirat> i didn't understand what did you means
<dr_willis> unitypunk_,  'sort of' :) most apps just ignore/hide them.. its not really nidden
<unitypunk_> itll hide my pron stash from my friends right?
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,  is this a windows partition? NTFS? Linux?
<dr_willis> unitypunk_,  unless they do a ls -al . ;)
<unitypunk_> psha they dunno how to get to terminal :-p
<unitypunk_> tyx
<unitypunk_> wait, that should work on ntfs drive right?
<abdoupirat> it's a ntfs partiton
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,  then you need to set up ntfs-3g and give the proper options to allow all users full access to the NTFS filesystem..
<abdoupirat> i cant writ into ntfs partition but i can see files
<unitypunk_> abdoupirat, where is it mounted?
<dr_willis> if you are using the 'ntfs' filesystem instead of ntfs-3g - Corrct..it will be READ ONLY.
<abdoupirat> where i find it
<unitypunk_> in /home/user/
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LjL> ahem.
<unitypunk_> ohh mod
<dr_willis> If one has  NTFS entries in fstab like the following..... *using ntfs as the filesystem*
<dr_willis> UUID=B22C89932C8952F1 /media/vistadata ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dr_willis> Then the 'ntfs-config' tool can be installed/ran as root and it will 'convert' them to ntfs-3g entries.. which look like the following...
<dr_willis> UUID=B22C89932C8952F1 /media/vistadata ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<varanus> what i should prefare for browsing, firefox or konqueror?
<dr_willis> I always use firefor varanus
<dr_willis> firefox. :)
<varanus> okie :)
<varanus> cuase i just passed from suse to kubuntu so i thought asking to see what others use too :) ty dr_willis
<dr_willis> I always install firefox from the start on a clean  Kubuntu install..
<dr_willis> and other apps. :)
<abdoupirat> dr_willis : i cant writ please help me
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,  in order to edit the fstab file you MUST do so as root  with use of the sudo, or equilient commands.
<abdoupirat> yes
<dr_willis> you may want to start being a little more verbose in your questions also abdoupirat  im having to guess at what you actual questions are.
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/fstab                    For cli..
<dr_willis> or
<abdoupirat> but what i have to writ into fstab
<dr_willis> kdesu kedit (or kate) /etc/fstab          for a Gui
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,  if you have an entry with ntfs in it.. You can install/run the ntfs-config tool and just run it.. IT should edit the fstab for you
<dr_willis> or change thelines following the examples i gave earlier.
<dr_willis>  /media/vistadata ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1          became ->  /media/vistadata ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<abdoupirat> can you help me stp by stup i am new on ubunto
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,   #1 - DOES your fstab file have an entry that has 'ntfs' in it? like i  pasted above?
<dr_willis> like this ------> media/vistadata ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<dr_willis> note the 'ntfs'  part.
<abdoupirat> so i open fstab on gedit
<abdoupirat> wait me
<dr_willis> gedit is not in kubuntu, thats a gnome app.  you may or may not have gedit
<microchipv420> heys everybody, how do i downgrade from kde4 to kde3?
<dr_willis> microchipv420,  not very easially.
<microchipv420> i was afraid of that
<microchipv420> i am experiencing random blackout/shutdowns
<microchipv420> it can be triggered by anything, closing a program, switching desktops, even closing a tab in a browser
<dr_willis> sounds liek it may be more video driver related.. but its hard to tell
<microchipv420> the screen freezes, then goes black
<microchipv420> how can i check that>?
<abdoupirat> what i have to writ in fstab in order i can writ on partiton???
<dr_willis> try a different widnow manager.
<microchipv420> hmm
<dr_willis> abdoupirat,   #1 - DOES your fstab file have an entry that has 'ntfs' in it? like i  pasted above?
<microchipv420> kk, brb
<dr_willis> if so as i show above on my system <dr_willis>  /media/vistadata ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1          BECOMES   ->  /media/vistadata ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<abdoupirat> willis : wait i will writ waht does it writ into fstab
<abdoupirat> look
<abdoupirat> this is my fstab
<abdoupirat> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<abdoupirat> #
<abdoupirat> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<abdoupirat> #
<abdoupirat> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<abdoupirat> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<dr_willis> !pastebin | abdoupirat
<ubottu> abdoupirat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<abdoupirat> # Entry for /dev/sda8 :
<abdoupirat> UUID=05f824f7-22ab-4a4f-a53c-6877bec0cc29 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<abdoupirat> # Entry for /dev/sda9 :
<abdoupirat> UUID=8a8a1e1f-fb99-406e-8b1b-593690807def none swap sw 0 0
<abdoupirat> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<abdoupirat> <SAT> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<dr_willis> the line -->   <abdoupirat> <SAT> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<dr_willis> is incorrect.
<dr_willis> You must of put that in there.. and dident relize you need to use  replace <SAT>  with the actual /dev/WHATEVER name, and <mount point> with an actual Mountpoint directory.
<dr_willis> Such as the examples i gave above.. heres is another example...
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> the name of my partition is
<dr_willis> That line mounts my vista drive on  sda1, to the mountpoint /media/Vista  the uid= letsmy first user have full rights.
<abdoupirat> i have SAT
<abdoupirat> and PC
<dr_willis> <SAT> is not the name of a 'drive'  - You define what drive to use either by /dev/sdXX or by the UUID= type format.
<abdoupirat> please writ me what i have to writ in ordr i can writ into SAT partition?
<dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' will show a list of all drives/partitions
<abdoupirat> ok
<abdoupirat> wiat
<dr_willis> use pastebin this time
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit '    then 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<dr_willis> then post that url here.
<abdoupirat> i have this
<abdoupirat> sage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<abdoupirat> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<abdoupirat>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<abdoupirat>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<abdoupirat>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<dr_willis> its -l as in LIST
<abdoupirat> i didn't understand
<kornflake53081> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574425
<kornflake53081> yikes
<dr_willis> You really might need to go read a few linux beginner docs/guides. You are just making one basic mistake after another.. In short.. Your fstab entry is totally wrong. and needs to be fixed. You need to use ' sudo fdisk -l' to see what partion your NTFS filesystem is.
<dr_willis> on My system for example...
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<dr_willis>  
<abdoupirat> wait
<dr_willis>  /dev/sda1   *           1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<dr_willis> that shows my ntfs drive is on /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> the fstab entry for that Drive would be.....
<abdoupirat> look this
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda1   *           1        1275    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda2            1276        4865    28836675    5  Extended
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda5            1276        2550    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda6            2551        3825    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda7            4744        4865      979933+   b  W95 FAT32
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda8            3826        4697     7004308+  83  Linux
<abdoupirat> /dev/sda9            4698        4743      369463+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dr_willis> Well now we know yoru ntfs drive is on sda1 ... and you have one on sda5 and sda6 and a fat32 on sda7 , and you really need to learn to use pastebinit to stop flooding the channel.
<abdoupirat> what shold i writ now
<dr_willis> Example fstab entry for the drive on sda1 --------------->             /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis> a line like that should bein your /etc/fstab for each drive
<abdoupirat> dr_willis
<dr_willis> You MUST change  the /dev/sd## to match the drives name as you just show in your paste. and you MUST change and make the /media/Vista Directorys
<abdoupirat> willis
<dr_willis> So edit your fstab file, cut/paste that line 3 times.. change the 3 lines.. one for each ntfs drive.
<abdoupirat> listen to me
<abdoupirat> this is my fstab correct
<abdoupirat> now
<abdoupirat> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<dr_willis> your fstab you pasted earlier had some serious mistakes in it.
<abdoupirat> #
<abdoupirat> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<abdoupirat> #
<abdoupirat> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<abdoupirat> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<abdoupirat> # Entry for /dev/sda8 :
<abdoupirat> UUID=05f824f7-22ab-4a4f-a53c-6877bec0cc29 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<abdoupirat> # Entry for /dev/sda9 :
<abdoupirat> UUID=8a8a1e1f-fb99-406e-8b1b-593690807def none swap sw 0 0
<abdoupirat> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<abdoupirat> and you know now my ntfs partition
<dr_willis>  /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis> needs to to at theend of your fstab.
<abdoupirat> can you write me a true lint to have to writ into fstab
<dr_willis> load up your text editor and edit the thing
<abdoupirat> because i am new on linux
<dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> its best to learn the basics.. not just cut/paste commands...
<abdoupirat> and i reknow what i have to do
<dr_willis> you use the text editor and add that line to the end.
<abdoupirat> who line??
<dr_willis> the line ive been pasteing about 10 times now
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> so i should to writ this
<abdoupirat>  /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> on and ??
<dr_willis> that goes  in the fstab file at the end...
<abdoupirat> ok i am
<abdoupirat> at the end
<dr_willis> use your text editor, to edit the fstab file, add  that line to the end.. save the file.
<dr_willis> use control-o to save the file. :)
<abdoupirat> can you post the line now
<abdoupirat> ??
<dr_willis> do you not have any scroll buffer in your irc client?
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
#kubuntu 2009-10-05
<dartagnan> accept backdorrs
<dartagnan> lol
<dartagnan> you are laughing at the nounoune
<rabidweezle> only a couple few more weeks until karmic comes out... hope it will be ready for the masses
<rabidweezle> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<yang_> Hey can somebody help me with a dns issue?
<yang_> anybody?
<drissben> salut
<dan____> is anyone here?
<gorgonzola> any chance of getting a working amarok 2.2 in kubuntu ppas?
<Xtreme> hie there, can somebody tell me how to change the x11 permission on Kubuntu 9.04?
<dan____> anyone here?
<virtualhate> hello..
<Vert> I am here.
<Vert> But I am nobody and I know nothing, so...
 * Vert considers changing her name to ¨Patently Useless¨
<virtualhate> what is the purpose of this chat room . ??
<virtualhate> just found it in my list of things..
<Vert> I would suppose it is to provide support for all things Ubuntu?
<virtualhate> hmm interesting
<virtualhate> ok then, I have a problem :) how nice..
<Vert> I wonder if peter is a person or a bot?
<Vert> lol
<Vert> I hope you aren´t asking me.
<Vert> I know NOTHING.
<Vert> I can even figure out how to install SDL
<virtualhate> lol
<virtualhate> hmm I don't know what sdl is
<Vert> or why when I say ¨install this file" the system tells me ¨What file?¨
<virtualhate> my kpackagekit is broken :(
<Vert> Then I do ¨ls¨ and it lists the very file it doesn´t see at all.
<Vert> And *then* I bang my head into my keyboard for about 20 minutes or so.
<virtualhate> Does banging yer head seem to help ?
<Vert> It makes me too tired to be angry anymore.
<Vert> So... kind of?
<virtualhate> agreed.
<virtualhate> ok well im off to google, and some more wine..
<Vert> good luck
<virtualhate> real wine, not linux's wine
<Vert> I will try to comprehend the FAQ some more.
<virtualhate> lol
<Vert> :)
<Vert> Hallelujah! I have accidentally hit the right keys and am now installing SDL
<Vert> I think I would learn a lot quicker if I had *any* idea WTF I am doing.
<koh__> Trouble setting screen size to x1024
<neojacks> WOW!!!
<neojacks> WTH is this?!?!?!?!!
<tomdavidson> Hello, im having troubles connecting to an openvpn server. I have all the key and certs from the vpn admin along with a vpn config file. ive tried network manager and kvpnc. openvpn is installed.
<yang_> hey can somebody help me with rndc?
<HollowPoint> yang_: whats the issue?
<yang_> rndc wont connect to bind9 locally
<HollowPoint> giving a socket error?
<yang_> hollowPoint: no a invalid key is the problem
<HollowPoint> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<HollowPoint> I had that problem once I'm trying to remember how I solved it
<yang_> HollowPoint: i tried with the but there is no /etc/rndc.conf file
<HollowPoint> it was a feature of rndc first of all to re-generate a new key, I had to use that first
<yang_> HollowPoint: rndc-confgen
<HollowPoint> if there's no rndc.conf file I would first and foremost find a generic one with google and modify it
<yang_> HollowPoint: but it produces no output... related to the /dev/random not being seeded and out of ouput
<HollowPoint> hmmmmm
<yang_> HollowPoint: i have one generic that dosn't make a diffrence for somereason
<HollowPoint> it's been a long time since I had this error. Are you on Jaunty? did it ever work?
<yang_> Yeah Im on jaunty. I have unistalled and reinstall purge like 3 or 4 times today. I made it work onces
<HollowPoint> right, so when did it stop? Did you change something and restart the daemon?
<yang_> It works out of the box but after I change any options at all in /etc/bind/named.conf.options
<HollowPoint> ok what options are you changing?
<yang_> then rndc complains it has a bad key. all i have done is uncomment forwarders
<HollowPoint> have you added forwarders or just uncomment them?
<HollowPoint> I've just installed a fresh bind9 on my system, changed out the 0.0.0.0 in forwarders for my dns server locally and restarted bind9 service with no issues, I am on Karmic as opposed to Jaunty but I doubt highly that'll make any difference to bind9 and it's configuration tbh
<yang_> IDK ill purge it and try it again
<yang_> failed again
<yang_> what verision is bind9 in karmic?
<HollowPoint> BIND 9.6.1-P1
<HollowPoint> I know this is a stupid question but you are trying to restart it with sudo right?
<HollowPoint> some apps tend to fail restarts with odd reasons even though it's actually a permissions error
<yang_> sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<yang_> ty for help btw
<HollowPoint> no worries, so I can't help more, I've tried to reproduce the error on Karmic, but the last time I had this error was way back when in Hardy
<HollowPoint> sorry I can't .... *
<yang_> i think i got it. 2 forwaders are issue
<yang_> one forwarder runs fine.
<HollowPoint> yeah that would no doubt do it
<yang_> maybe syntax
<HollowPoint> or possibly need a second forwarders tag
<yang_> yeah
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmm, two tags, using identical syntax fails here
<HollowPoint> aha
<HollowPoint> 192.168.0.254; 192.168.0.1; works fine here
<HollowPoint> on the same line, with a space after the first semi colon
<yang_> hmm?
<yang_> i did 2 lines.
<yang_> ill try it
<HollowPoint> yeah me too first time
<HollowPoint> seems to require them on the same line with a simple spane and not a \n
<yang_> its good
<yang_> ty
<HollowPoint> :D
<HollowPoint> glad I could help
<yang_> off to try a zone again!
<yang_> thanks!
<HollowPoint> gl
<yang_> cya
<HollowPoint> cya
<manu_zacharia> Hi All
<manu_zacharia> Hi All, I am trying to follow the following URL for making a live CD/DVD from harddisk installation
<manu_zacharia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<manu_zacharia> However, at step E.1. (Build the CD/DVD), when I issue the following command:
<manu_zacharia> sudo mkisofs -b boot/grub/stage2_eltorito -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -V "Custom Live CD" -cache-inodes -r -J -l -o ~/live-cd.iso $CD
<manu_zacharia> I am getting the following error:
<FloodBotK2> manu_zacharia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manu_zacharia> ok thanks - here it goes - http://pastebin.com/m634ad4c8
<HollowPoint> manu_zacharia: did you use genisoimage -h like it says?
<manu_zacharia> you mean help? HollowPoint ?
<HollowPoint> yeah, should do the same thing with -h or -help
<manu_zacharia> yes when i type genisoimage -h i am getting a Warning and also a Missing pathspec
<manu_zacharia> i was just following the tutorial (first link)
<manu_zacharia> and stuck up there at this point
<HollowPoint> http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=21492
<HollowPoint> read that to post 8, I think you'll find you've done the same thing he did
<manu_zacharia> ok let me try
<manu_zacharia> thanks for the response HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> np
<ussher> on jaunty.  I have a usb thumbdrive that flickers the light when inserted, then nothing.  cant access it.
<ussher> any ideas why.
<ussher> it reads fine on windows
<nixternal> I have a few of those myself, even on Karmic..the reason why it happens though is beyond me...i was experiencing this a bit when messing with the usb-creator stuff with the iso files
<ussher> cheers nixternal. makes life a little bit more trickey.
<nixternal> hehe, right
<nixternal> i do have one key that refuses to work on anything, but it will work on a windows machine at the library
<ussher> i found one thread that said add usb_storage to /etc/modules so i did, and that made the light flicker on startup.  pretty, but not much help.
<ussher> only at the library, on a tuesday eh. :)
<Axmen6> Carrion (from the Latin caro, meaning meat) refers to the carcass of a dead animal. Carrion is an important food source for large carnivores and omnivores in most ecosystems. Examples of carrion-eaters, or scavengers, include Hyenas, Vultures, Canadian Opossum, Tasmanian Devils, Black Bears, Komodo Dragons, Bald Eagles, Raccoons, flying squirrels, and Blue-tongued lizards. Many invertebrates, such
<Axmen6>  as worms, maggots and carrion beetles (family Silphidae), and Calliphorid flies also eat carrion and play an important role in recycling animal remains.
<Axmen6> Carrion begins to decay the moment of the animal's death, and it will increasingly attract insects and breed bacteria. Not long after the animal has died, its body will begin to exude a foul odor caused by the presence of bacteria and the emission of cadaverine and putrescine.
<Axmen6> Some plants and fungi smell like decomposing carrion and attract insects that aid in sex. Plants that exhibit this behavior are known as carrion flowers. Stinkhorn mushrooms are examples of fungi with this characteristic.
<FloodBotK2> Axmen6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yang_> HollowPoint: hey i hate to bother you again. but you wanna help me with one last thing?
<HollowPoint> sorry mate on phone 2 secs
<andrew_> !unison
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unison
<Guest8061> hey people im lookiing for a free xchange similar server with a client ....open xchange wold have been something I would have used had it not been for the limmeted amount of users (and the crazy price).unison has some interesting server side software however its eula is not by any means opensources...even if it uses opensource components. Does anyone have any sujestions ?
<Sp0d> can anyone help me with a hopefully easy scripting problem?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d44b3aeb8
<Sp0d> if i type the script line by line in the terminal it works, but the script acts like cd is not a command
<drurew> then is it a syntax problem ?
<Sp0d> unfortunately i don't know drurew, ive wrote similar scripts the same and they worked
<drurew> are you talking about the first line ?
<Sp0d> i thought the first like would bring the directory to the home level
<drurew> Sp0d: just change cd ~ to the actual directory
<drurew> or like cd ~/user/file/location
<Sp0d> ahhh.... didn't know you could say it like that...
<Sp0d> nice,
<Sp0d> hey thanks drurew! that seems to be working better!
<drurew> cool
<Sp0d> thanks again, im out
<vslobodov> Uh, I have a bit of an odd question. How is it that even though my router says I am connected via an ethernet cable to the internet (and router), my computer does not. As in, eth0 won't connect to anything, manual or automatic. The internet still works though.
<shahul> hi
<x61> hi
<Thor44> hola.... saludos desde mexico ... alguien habla español???
<Thor44> ok como todos hablan al mismo tiempo y no se les entiende nada me retiro.... saludos a todos los que me entiendan
<Thor44> bye
<louis> Brb
<louis> But if anyone has a minute whats the best straitforward solution to:
<louis> louis@louis-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install karchiver
<louis> sudo: must be setuid root
<louis> louis@louis-desktop:~$
<FloodBotK2> louis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louis> okay
<louis> I had gotten tired of constant pwd wntry so I typed sudo -s inconsole and forgot to type exit in console oh I goofed now I'm in here crying for help
<louis> Has anyone found a working solution?
<ct529> when using dpkg-reconfigure I would like to activate all the questions, including low priority .... unfortunately in my man debconf page there is nothing about the levels. Can anyone help here?
<louis> Just in case you were all worried I found the solution: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/sudo-must-be-setuid-root-solved-in.html
<ct529> louis: sorry, just come in .... the solution to what?
<javier> Hi and thanks to everyone
<ct529> when using dpkg-reconfigure I would like to activate all the questions, including low priority .... unfortunately in my man debconf page there is nothing about the levels. Can anyone help here?
<javier> does someone knows what's the process npviewer.bin process? I noticed my laptop was getting very warm and heavy, I went to monitoring system and I found that application (whuch I haven't oppened) is taking 54% of my CPU!
<javier> I'm running Kubuntu 9.04
<ct529> javier: never heard, have you done some googling?
<javier> nop
<javier> just log on computer and it was there
<jussi01> javier: its for flash
<jussi01> !find npviewer.bin
<ubottu> File npviewer.bin found in nspluginwrapper
<jussi01> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> nspluginwrapper (source: nspluginwrapper): A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 173 kB, installed size 504 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<jussi01> javier: so does that explain it?
<javier> amm... yes, I guess. And I guess also I just kill it when I find this is happening?
<jussi01> javier: no, if you want flash to run...
<javier> It's weird that I find on google the same bug from 2005, and 4 years later I still suffer it :) Flash is horrible
<jussi01> +1
<javier> yes, yes. But now I wasnt running flash when I saw the process. That's what I mean, if it persist when I'm not with flash, I will have to close it manually, although maybe it doesnt happen again
<ct529> when using dpkg-reconfigure I would like to activate all the questions, including low priority .... unfortunately in my man debconf page there is nothing about the levels. Can anyone help here?
<ct529> what is indicator-apple? it looks like a process ....
<ct529> oh ok .... it is indicator-applet ....
<ct529> pstree is removing the t .... sorry for the silly question!
<Aison> can I somehow boot kubuntu so that before starting a service, I get a question if the service should be started or not?
<Aison> my ubuntu hangs on boot, but no idea why and on what service
<Aison> the kernel itself starts and the initscript is started also
<Aison> everytime I start kde4, I get a window with akonadi starting up and failing
<Aison> how can I stop that?
<kaddi> hi, what would be a good tool to monitor internet traffic?
<lovre> hi all. how can i make inactive windows go transparent?
<kaddi> lovre: what kde?
<lovre> kaddi: 4.3
<lovre> kaddi: 4.3.1
<kaddi> systemsettings, select first entry at the top left, enabe desktop effects and look for transparency under all effects. in the settings you should be able to use them
<kaddi> set them
<ArkoldThos> no cool boot for kubuntu in karmic :(
<lovre> kaddi: and what if im using Compiz, i suppose that works with Kwin only?
<kaddi> sorry, i don't know then. maybe someone else nknows
<lovre> kaddi: ok, thank you very much
<Ursinha-sprint> hi people
<UU0113> hi
<Ursinha-sprint> I'm running kde 4.3.1 on jaunty and the icons are not showing in the system tray
<Ursinha-sprint> not all of them, only the network manager, kmix and the wallet
<Ursinha-sprint> I'm not sure if it's a general problem, or something here
<Ursinha-sprint> but that wasn't happening with 4.2.x, iirc
<bigjools> Ursinha-sprint: I had a thought, are they "hidden" ?
<Ursinha-sprint> bigjools, nope, I thought of that, but I've disabled the hide icons thing
<Ursinha-sprint> no success :/
<samorayy> ola
<noren> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<noren> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<noren> hello every one how can i list the partition of my hard disk
<lovre> when i install splash screen themes they dont appear in the list, so i cant select them. What is this about
<y0uCeF> hi
<y0uCeF> who have installed kde 4.3 on kubuntu 9.04
<y0uCeF> ?????
<Bou> i did
<y0uCeF> from ppa?
<y0uCeF> i'll tell what i did and the problem that i got
<Bou> y0uCeF: from this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<y0uCeF> first i added the ppa
<y0uCeF> and the key
<y0uCeF> i did an update
<y0uCeF> than
<y0uCeF> apt-get upgrade kubuntu-desktop
<Bou> i did an apt-get upgrade
<Bou> without precising the package
<Bou> maybe you are missing something because you only upgraded kubuntu-desktop?
<y0uCeF> you know the problem?
<y0uCeF> i have reinstalled kubuntu
<y0uCeF> and did just an update without tha ppa and the same problem
<y0uCeF> i think it's from a library
<darkham> kubunto will have kde 4.3.2?
<darkham> kubuntu 9.10 i mean
<y0uCeF> Bou: i'll try upgrade and tell you
<y0uCeF> but with my 128kb after a mounth hhhh
<y0uCeF> whats mean it will be in officiel reposities
<y0uCeF> and sorry for my bad english it is my third language
<enes> witam
<blaze`> is there a way to build amarok 2.2 on 9.04 without new taglib 1.6?
<javier> Hi to everyone :)  I've problems with audio in my kubuntu 9.04. I have to use "PulseAudio" because HDA Nvidia (Conexant Analog) gives problems and does not work. Does someone knows how to repair it, please?
<javier> I try to use HDA Nvidia (Conexant Analog) but it says it doesnt work and also that it will use  HDA Nvidia (Conexant Digital), but it doesnt sound, so I guess, although it detects that "digital" works fine, it may be something wrong with it as well
<javier> Can someone help me fixing that?
<enes> no
<enes> all people have this problem
<javier> amm, really?
<javier> Pufff, it's a problem with some problems, for example with Skype, that I cannot make it work fine
<javier> is it something with Xine?
<ghostcube> javier: jackd would fix this
<ghostcube> but still a bit tricky to handle
<ghostcube> the card is noticed by alsa ?
<ghostcube> or are the sound drivers not working too
<ghostcube> completely
<javier> well, I'm not sure if I can answer that
<javier> but yes, it's noticed by alsa
<NiNes> is kubuntu as well funded as ubuntu??
<ghostcube> NiNes: ?
<javier> alsa: x-phonon: card=0, Dev=0
<NiNes> well funded probably the wrong word
<ghostcube> javier: my system is using jackd for all sound in comb ination with alsa i dont know if this is working with youre card
<NiNes> i've heard its not "looked after" bug etc... as ubuntu is but i really like kde
<ghostcube> NiNes: QA is in both the same
<ghostcube> -_-
<javier> ghostcube: so, you don't know if that would work with me?
<ghostcube> no its just an suggest to try
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> i cant tell if it would work
<javier> I would like to try, could you give me a link to how to do it or help?
<NiNes> ghostcube, i'm new to linux and trying to figure out whats best for me.
<ghostcube> javier: you need to use some files from debian packages and extract them manually into the needed foldersto get jackd to work in kubuntu
<enes> lol
<javier> ay.. it looks a bit complicated, I'm not sure if I could do something like that. I've never done anything similar :S
<ghostcube> its easy if you can wait i can tell you later when iam home
<ghostcube> :)
<enes> my system see VIA HD Sound but... "not work"
<ghostcube> deb packages are nothing else than zip packages
<ghostcube> javier: so its easy to take an library out to put it into system
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> no need to compile or so
<ghostcube> or you just grab the xine-lib packages from debian sid and install it
<javier> mhm. So, could you asses me a bit in the process? I guess, for starting, I would have to find those debian packages. Which are their names?
<javier> ok
<javier> xine-lib packages
<ghostcube> libxine
<ghostcube> wait
<atlefren> i'm having trouble with dual monitors on 9.04, on a HP laptop using a Radeon HD 3650. and an external monitor that supports 1920x1200 (the laptop monitor supports 1680x1050, tried setting both monitors to 1680x1050, screen clone works fine, but using xrander to set DVI-0 right-of LVDS gives an error (xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1600 (desired size 3360x1050), and yes, i've added a Virtual entry to xorg.conf (Virtua
<atlefren> any suggestions?
<happyhessian_> hello
<guitar431> o/
<happyhessian_> i'm running 9.10 beta and am trying to get a usb audio card to work--i'm quite confused about what the "system settings" window does
<happyhessian_> i have gone to System Settings -> Multimedia and made USB Audio preferred for everything but it still doesn't work--including the "Test" button
<ghostcube> javier: what version 32 or 64 bit
<javier> 64
<ghostcube> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xine-lib/libxine1-misc-plugins_1.1.16.3-1+b3_amd64.deb
<happyhessian_> the only way i can get any sound out of it is by forcing alsa to use hw 1 with a script in /etc/asound.conf
<ghostcube> javier: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/verison_number/xineplug_ao_out_jack.so
<ghostcube> javier: inside the deb is the file i showed you copy it to the folder youre xine plugins are located
<happyhessian_> so i'm confused about what the best way is to use usb-audio on kubuntu--it seems that system settings -> multimedia is meant to do just that but it doesn't work at all--what does it even do?
<javier> ghostcube: ok, I'm improving. Let me tell you where I am. I went to the folder you said: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26.   I dont find there xineplug_ao_out_jack.so
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> no you have a plugin folder in /usr/lib/xine
<ghostcube> and it has a version number
<ghostcube> just copy the file from the deb file to this location
<ghostcube> :)
<javier> I downloaded the deb file. If I press on it, it tells to install and gives an error. I extracted it
<ghostcube> yeah and inside there is jack outpout libaryr
<javier> yes, inside /usr/lib/xine I have plugin folder: and inside plugins I have folder 1.26 that is my version, I think
<javier> but inside, I dont read "jack" anywhere
<javier> I have five plugin files:xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so; xineplug_ao_out_file.so; xineplug_ao_out_none.so; xineplug_ao_out_oss.so; xineplug_ao_out_pulseaudio.so
<ghostcube> hmmm
<javier> maybe you mean that after installing deb file I will have that?
<javier> if I try to install deb file it reports an error and it closes
<ghostcube> javier: i see it
<ghostcube> ok i give you the file
<javier> well, in the folder we are talking about, I have more xineplug files, but not _ao_out_*, but different, and any related to jack
<ghostcube> no
<ghostcube> we talking of different folders
<ghostcube> if you extract the deb file it will contain the jackd file
<ghostcube> you should copy it to youre local folder
<ghostcube> so we definetly talk about two different folders
<ghostcube> http://www.speedyshare.com/412999885.html
<javier> ammm
<ghostcube> get the file here and copy it over to
<javier> but if I extract the deb file you sent me, It contains "control.tar.gz", "data.tar.bz.2" and "debian-binary". I dont know which one I'm supposed to copy to the folder /usr/lib/xine/plugins/verison_number/
<ghostcube> in the data tar logically is the data tar hehe
<ghostcube> inside this is the folder you need
<ghostcube> but just get the file i postet
<ghostcube> its the same
<happyhessian> ok, had to install a new irc client there...i asked earlier about system settings-> multimedia
<javier> ok :)  I got the file. I downloaded it and I have it in my desktop. I'll copy it to /usr/lib/xine/plugins/verison_number/
<javier> right?
<javier> :)
<happyhessian> trying to get a usb-audio device to work, phonon (or whatever one would call this part of the system) identifies the usb-audio device and i can set it as my preferred device--but it doesn't work
<happyhessian> the only way i can make it work is with an asound.conf script
<javier> ok, so now, it doesnt let me copy it. I think because I'm not working as root, isn't it? how could I copy it from terminal? (sorry for so much work, I'm very thankfull)
<ghostcube> sudo cp
<javier> sudo cp doesnt work, "missing one argument for that"
<javier> ok, I see. I have to write what to move from where to where. something like    sudo cp xineplug_ao_out_jack.so /javier/Escritorio usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26???
<javier> sudo cp xineplug ao out jack.so /javier/Escritorio /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26
<javier> I wrote that, but with xineplug_ao_out_jack.so, but doesnt work, I'm writting something wrong in the order I think
<ghostcube> oha
<javier> it says "cannot make stat over xineplug_ao_out_jack.so
<ghostcube> is the file direkt inside home folder
<ghostcube> ?
<javier> I'm very bad with konsole yet, begginers...
<javier> I mean, I don't know how to move the file with sudo cp
<ghostcube> sudo cp filename  /usr/lib/.....
<ghostcube> you never used windows doshell eh ?
<ghostcube> :)
<shilpa> ghg
<javier> sudo cp xineplug_ao_out_jack.so  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/    shouldn't this work??? It answers "couldnt make 'stat' over <<xineplug_ao_out_jack.so>>: the file or the folder don't exist
<happyhessian> i guess i'll try again some other time...
<dickfeynman> I have debian installed on a certain partition. Can i safely install Kubuntu on top of it by just formatting the partition and going through with the Kubuntu installation procedure ?
<dartagnan_> you will erase debian
<dickfeynman> note: I also run ubuntu hardy(which i use now) which i would like to keep
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: thats should be okay so long as thats all it does :P
<dartagnan_> you have to create a third partition
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: what for do i need a third partition ?
<Bornabe> Gooood morning.
<dartagnan_> you wan to keep debian or replace it by kubuntu?
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: i want to replace debian
<Bornabe> Kubuntu for teh win baby!  I'm absolutely lovin' v9.10!!!
<dartagnan_> k
<javier> ghostcube: could you tell me what to write? file name: xineplug_ao_out_jack.so   the file is in /home/javier/Escritorio     the folder where I'm trying to move it is: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26
<dickfeynman> Bornabe: dartagnan_ : I wanna replace debian with kubuntu karmic
<Bornabe> Had to remove all the eMail, Contacts, etc... and switched to FireFox / Thunderbird, but other than that, it's awesome.
<Bornabe> Karmic is an excellent release as well.
<dartagnan_> you have to erase deian partion first I think
<dartagnan_> after you install kubuntu
<xocolate> could somebody help me with Firefox and Iceweasel (they are not running)
<Bornabe> I did a full backup of what I had and went for an all-out Kubuntu only install this time.
<dartagnan_> you do it in two steps or your installing kubuntu manually at first time
<Bornabe> Be back in a few, going to tighten up a few loosends and then come back to see if I can help.
<dartagnan_> Bornabe: its easy
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: so you're saying i first format my debian drive & then install Kubuntu on it ?
<dartagnan_> I love quassel btw
<dartagnan_> you reformat ur debian partition
<dartagnan_> you can do it by many ways
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: about the idea of reformatting my deb partition : 1. will it remove debian completely with no leftovers? 2. will it not affect *anything else* ?
<dartagnan_> use gparted
<dickfeynman> if so, then i'm fine with it
<dartagnan_> or you can simply choose install kubuntu manually and tell it to install on the debian partition
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: this seems an easier option.
<dartagnan_> kubuntu for the win?
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: Kubuntu yes.. only a matter of how :-)
<dartagnan_> is it so much better than ubuntu?
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: thats what i want to find out ;)
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: basically, i've just started hacking kstars.. so contemplating the shift
<dartagnan_> no, it wont affect anything else, but u have to be careful
<dartagnan_> lol
<javier> ghostcube: please, solve me how to do this, we are very close :)
<dartagnan_> you are a mystical debian user
<dartagnan_> kubuntu
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: i once gave KDE a try(when i was a noob) but seems i got some buggy version or something
<dartagnan_> I feel like missing the point
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: got very pained with what i saw and swore i'd almost never use KDE :P
<ghostcube> sudo cp /home/javier/Escritorio/xineplug_ao_out_jack.so /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/
<dartagnan_> anyway Im for kubuntu for sure
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: but i'm interested in astronomy and kstars has attracted me... and a lot of my friends develop for KDE. so me willing to give it another try
<dartagnan_> maybe I should give it a try too
<javier> ok, uff, finally I did it. And now? how is it supposed to work?
<xocolate> could somebody help me with Firefox and Iceweasel (they are not running)
<ghostcube> javier: best is reboot
<ghostcube> oh wait you need a thing before
<ghostcube> you need the asound.conf file
<ghostcube> and jackd
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get instal qjackctl
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<dartagnan_> lol
<ghostcube> hh
<ghostcube> :)
<javier> after that reboot?
<Mamarok> javier: only log out of KDE and log in again, reboot is for Windows :)
<dartagnan_> blue
<javier> ok. for doing that... i log out sesion and then restart Xorg?
<Mamarok> javier: no, just log out and in again, and if you just install a new application it's not even necessary
<dickfeynman> dartagnan_: thanks for your help.
<javier> ghostcube: ok, I'm here back again
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<javier> so now, I guess I go to preferences and I put jack on top of the list in audioconfiguration?
<javier> ah! I already installed that
<ghostcube> you havent installed jackd i think so
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> then yes jackd should be available in sound settings
<ghostcube> you need to start it
<ghostcube> by opening qjakctl
<javier> ok, I opened it
<ghostcube> start jackd if not done
<ghostcube> :)
<dartagnan_> done
<javier> i start jack audio connection kit
<ghostcube> yes and there is start and stop button
<javier> *started
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<javier> right
<ghostcube> so if you can click start jackd not running
<ghostcube> :D
<dartagnan_> fine u
<javier> mmm, i can press start and after 1 second it stops and report an error
<ghostcube> ok whats the error
<ghostcube> pls post it to www.pastie.org
<ghostcube> if its possible
<javier> global operation failed, it cannot connect the server
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> puh hard to get this done by not in front support
<ghostcube> :D
<javier> mmm, do you want me to copy the text of mistake in that adress?
<javier> http://www.pastie.org/642191
<javier> ah, somethings are in spanish, sorry
<noaXess> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<emyller> hello
<emyller> ...and i'm again having probs with real media
<emyller> i just made a clean kubuntu installation, installed w32codecs but .rm files have no video. audio is fine.
<Weasel[DK]> emyller,  try to install kubuntu-restricted-extras if have not got already
<emyller> Weasel[DK]: already did :(
<rafytafy> Anyone here *ubuntuzilla* to upgrade to firefox 3.5 on 8.04?
<kankan_> how to install themes?
<Weasel[DK]> emyller, well only trying other players comes to mind... than
<emyller> Weasel[DK]: weird... kubuntu-restricted-extras has much less stuff than ubuntu-restriced-extras
<emyller> doesnt it cause any codec to be missing?
<Weasel[DK]> emyller, only using ubuntu on servers so i would't know. but you are right... it's wierd
<emyller> :\
<emyller> i'll blog as soon as i get it
<kankan_> how to customize desktop ?
<emyller> gonna post the link later
<kankan_> install themes and make it attractive?
<emyller> kankan_: right click desktop, Desktop Settings
<emyller> to change internal colors, windows and other stuff, go to system settings > appearance
<kankan_> whenever i dosome changes..my os getting hanged...why??
<kankan_> what to do then??
<kankan_> because after restarting its not logging in anymore
<emyller> kankan_: in each of these areas you'll find a "Get new ..." button
<emyller> no idea
<emyller> maybe your installation wasnt successful
<emyller> brb
<kankan_> how to install themes??
<rafytafy> just updated my firefox 3.0 to 3.5 on hardy with success :)
<rafytafy> too bad a lot of the addons from 3.0 arent compatible yet, but adblock and noscript are...the most important ones
<Weasel[DK]> rafytafy, where did you find the package ?
<rafytafy> right here  http://maketecheasier.com/easily-upgrade-your-firefox-to-35-in-ubuntu/2009/08/12
<rafytafy> has instructions too
<rafytafy> chances are  , you will have to change your theme too
<Weasel[DK]> rafytafy, nice stuff... thx
<rafytafy> no prob :)
<Vinleg> hey i have a problem, it's not actually a problem, but everytime i turn my laptop off, it said it unables to halt, there is no such directory
<Vinleg> i dont remember the exact sentence, it doesnt effect much, but i just want to be corrected
<lokpest> how do I remove a line from about:config i thunderbird?
<lokpest> and why the fuck cant thunderbird open links by clinking on them by default?!?
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, mine always did
<lokpest> mine never did
<lokpest> and...
<lokpest> how do I remove a line from about:config i thunderbird?
<lokpest> fuckfuckfuckfuck hate this fucking hacker shit
<rafytafy> can you locate the about:config file?
<rafytafy> if you can, then usually a *sudo gedit /path/to/file works
<Riddell> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<georgey> families don't go to irc chats
<rafytafy> they go to bzflag instead lol
<lokpest> no help?
<Ursinha-sprint> !patience | lokpest
<ubottu> lokpest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<ghostcube> lokpest: maybe ask in mozilla net thunderbird
<ghostcube> this is no tb support :)
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, you're lucky to be still here, with that amount of cursing
<rafytafy> hmmm i dont see any speed increase from ff 3.0 to 3.5 :(
<Ursinha-sprint> rafytafy, really?
<rafytafy> sadly yes
<Ursinha-sprint> rafytafy, I guess with time 3.0 gets slower
<EagleScreen> hello
<rafytafy> i have mines set not to remember history and to clear everything each time i close it
<lokpest> ghostcube: what is that? an irc-channel? an network?
<rafytafy> so it does not get clogged up over time
<rafytafy> they are both lightning fast, but i wouldnt say one is faster then the other
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, an irc channel
<ghostcube> lokpest: moznet is mozilla irc network
<lokpest> Ursinha-sprint: why wasnt those written with hastags then?
 * rafytafy searches for the about:config file...i wonder if its a txt file
<lokpest> ghostcube: and the adress is...?
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, what are you talking about?
<lokpest> hashtags*
<rafytafy> hashtag? sounds like a new mcdonalds treat
<lokpest> Ursinha-sprint: if they are channels they should be written #mozilla #net #thunderbird
<rafytafy> speaking of mcdonalds, brb need to eat some eggs and bacon
<Ursinha-sprint> oic
<Ursinha-sprint> the problem
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, maybe #mozilla?
<lokpest> Ursinha-sprint: I think you meant #mozilla
<Ursinha-sprint> and what did I write? :)
<lokpest> #mozilla? with an questinonmark
<ghostcube> i think we talk not about the same
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, lol
<ghostcube> connect to irc moznet it should be listed in youre network ist
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, that's because it was a question
<lokpest> opens another channel when klicking on it in Konversation
<ghostcube> and there use an related channel
<lokpest> and #mozilla is invite-only
<ghostcube> lokpest: ever used irc before ?
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, but yes, that's what I meant
<lokpest> ghostcube: many years
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, you should try what ghostcube is saying
<ghostcube> ok so you know how to connect to another network ?
<ghostcube> open network list use moznet and connect to it
<ghostcube> search for the thunderbird help channel
<lokpest> dont know what network list is...
<ghostcube> i dont know konversation
<lokpest> I allways use the network server adress to conect
<ghostcube> anyone using it here to help him ?
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, network list == /list
<Ursinha-sprint> ghostcube, he
<lokpest> ghostcube: the kubuntu irc-client
<ghostcube> i use quassel
<Ursinha-sprint> ghostcube, he just clicked in what I wrote, but that's ok
<lokpest> ghostcube: quassel sucks
<ghostcube> -_-
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, no, it doesn't
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, you should try to connect to mozdev irc network
<lokpest> yes, Konversation will be back as standard in kubuntu 9.10 or so :-)
<lokpest> Ursinha-sprint: and what adress does that network have?
<Ursinha-sprint> lokpest, no idea
<Ursinha-sprint> maybe google knows..
<lokpest> Yes retard, mabye it does!
<Ursinha-sprint> I don't believe he's not banned yet
<genii> Ursinha-sprint: Probably not too far off he keeps being abusive like that
<rafytafy> genii: i smell a troll
<rafytafy> back with eggs and bacon btw :)
 * genii sips
<rafytafy> :O better not be a milkshake!
<genii> rafytafy: Coffee, military grade stuff...
<rafytafy> are you in the service?
<genii> rafytafy: No, I just buy my coffee there...
<rafytafy> cheaper @ the base...very true
<Ursinha-sprint> haha
<Ursinha-sprint> :)
<boban> Is kde 4.3.2 going to be included in 9.10 final release?
<boban> or 4.3.3 maybe?
<genii> boban: Perhaps ask them in #ubuntu+1 (which is also #kubuntu+1)
<rafytafy> looks like i have to compile a kernel to get lm-sensors to work :( sad sad day
<Mamarok> boban: 4.3.3 is higly unlikely, s 4.3.2 only has been tagged last week
<boban> yes,  tommorow is scheduled 4.3.2 for release
<Mamarok> and there was no freeze exception for it AFAICS
<boban> so some time later 4.3.3 should be available via update?
<Mamarok> boban: not unlikely, but 4.3.2 is not even released yet, why do you ask about 4.3.3?
<boban> because i like kde more
<Mamarok> boban: because 4.3.2 is not KDE? *sigh*
<boban> and im thinking that is going to be even better with newer releases
<boban> no because kwin is still slugish on x3100
<Mamarok> boban: anyway, please address Karmic question in #ubuntu+1
<boban> i use xorg-edgers
<boban> ok
<boban> ok
<FloodBotK2> boban: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boban> thnx
<rafytafy> i purchased a new wallet with a imprint of a penguin on it heh
<lokpest> whats the EOL-date for Kubutu Hardy?
<lokpest> ello?
<Ursinha-sprint> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rafytafy> April 2011 (Desktop)
<rafytafy> April 2013 (Server)
<ubsafder> hello how do i install a driver for geforce 6200LE ?
<ubsafder> it's an nvidia card
<rafytafy> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<rafytafy> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rafytafy> then reboot
<rafytafy> it will most likely want to install additional packages, you should agree
<rafytafy> if your card is of the older variety, then you may have to replace -glx-new with -glx-legacy
<lokpest> rafytafy: that is for ubuntu, kubuntu hardy isnt LTS
<rafytafy> yeah but kubuntu hardy uses the same kernel
<lokpest> rafytafy: so you mean its just the KDE-packages that will be EOL?
<lokpest> at some date?
<rafytafy> i would assume so
<Mamarok> lokpest: the KDE 3.5.x part's EOL is 11.2009 IIRC
<lokpest> ok...
<Mamarok> after the Karmic release
<lokpest> any referenses would be nice
<rafytafy> i am waiting on the next lts 10.4 to update my kubuntu hardy
<ubsafder> ok it is working nice
<Mamarok> lokpest: well, that was on the kubuntu.org website since ages, after Hardy came out
<rafytafy> i will install new kernel though because i want to check out the k10 stuff
<ubsafder> i used the latest driver it went ok
<rafytafy> ok good ubsafder
<Mamarok> rafytafy: just be aware that you will get no security updates for KDE anymore
<lokpest> Mamarok: ok, i will ask the great oracle know as Google :)
<rafytafy> Mamarok: i am well aware :P
<bigjools> Mamarok: you told me once that not being able to log out, shutdown etc was a known issue, do you know of a solution?
<rafytafy> i wonder if there will be a painless way to update from 8.04 directly to 10.4...
<lokpest> probably not
<Mamarok> bigjools: it works well in Jaunty, make sure you have the latest updates
<rafytafy> bigjools: if it wont shutdown you can always ctrl +alt+f1 then -> sudo -s -H && shutdown -h now
<bigjools> it started happening when I used the 4.3 updates in Jaunty, and it's still a problem in karmic
<Mamarok> rafytafy: no
<rafytafy> ive done it :(
<Mamarok> it's not about not being able to log out, it's kdm not restarting
<rafytafy> OHH
<rafytafy> read it wrong, sorry
<Mamarok> bigjools: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Karmic, please
<bigjools> sure thing, thanks
<bigjools> so it was a kwin problem?
<rafytafy> can always try an old workout such as going to init3 then back to init5
<Mamarok> rafytafy: also, Ctrl+Alt+F1 is *not* recommended, as it doesn't shut down the applications cleanly, Alt+SysRq+K is better
<rafytafy> yeah true :(
<genii> rafytafy: In Debian and Ubuntu runlevels 2,3,4 and 5 are not different
<rafytafy> genii back when i had to install nvidia manually, i would restart x by going to init3 then back to init5
<rafytafy> this was in errr...dapper i believe
<Mamarok> rafytafy: well, you should update your knowledge then ;)
<rafytafy> yeah i know about /etc/init.d/kde start/stop
<lokpest> Hardy Heron should have been Hairy Hardon btw
<lokpest> :D
<Mamarok> lokpest: please, stay on topic
<genii> lokpest: You've been warned already about crudity and swearing, please don't continue with it
<rafytafy> it would seem that during the years i tried methods that had odd results
<edward__> hi
<edward__> hi
<rafytafy> hello
<Scherenhaenden> hi
<darkham> what about  kde 4.3.2?
<rafytafy> alrighty lets give 2.6.31 a go
<xocolate> help please!!! how to solve this: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.14/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dgettext
<genii> xocolate: Not sure, but there looks to be a Debian bug reported of this error (for not just Firefox but a lot of apps failing with the libgtk-x11-2.so.0 part http://tinyurl.com/ycz9zh5   From the text there looks like maybe Cairo related
<nelson_> hie
<rafytafy> question - installed lm-sensors from source, got this after running detect *Chip `Fintek F71889FG Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)* went to edit the sensors3.conf file..and it states *chip f71805f*, should i replace with what detect found?
<nelson_> anyone yet tried kubuntu 9.10
<gorgonzola> i'm using it right now
<genii> nelson_: Please direct questions about 9.10/Karmic to channel #ubuntu+1
<rafytafy> also since i am using phenom2, should i add *label temp3 and labeltemp4?
<rafytafy> bah let me restart and see if my config works
<rafytafy> bah no driver
<morgan> Hi all! I use ctrl+shift+R to shut panes in konqueror,  but it is now mapped to some other function. How do I find out where to change this back to my liking. Kubuntu 9.04
<rafytafy> back
<N3O> i wanna install kubuntu 9.04 on ubuntu 9.04 using a kubuntu CD . Is that possible ?
<rafytafy> N30: you can install one or the other, then just install the other display manager and pick kde or gnome at start up
<rafytafy> can install others too if you wish, like xfce, fluxbox etc etc
<rafytafy> you first install the kubuntu cd, then with your terminal you can *sudo apt-get install ubuntu-session ....unless its called something else now
<N3O> rafytafy , now i have ubuntu(gnome). How can i install KDE from kubuntu CD ?
<morgan> What's a good desktop on small screens, like Acer Aspire One?
<rafytafy> N30: Do you have internet connection
<N3O> Ya.
<N3O> But i wanna install from CD .
<morgan> N3O: Add the CD to the repositories to save on downloads.
<Mamarok> N3O: if you have a good internet connection, you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<rafytafy> i dont think gnome session is included on the kubuntu cd..perhaps someone else can tell you
<rafytafy> kubuntu-desktop....not session..ahh..been a while
<Mamarok> N3O: else you can add the CD to your sources.list, then get the KDE package from there
<N3O> morgan , i already done that using 'synaptic package manager' .  But when i'm trying this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" its gives me an error
<rafytafy> Mamarok: wasnt there a method for installing *pure kde*
<morgan> N30: Did you run 'aptitude update'?
<Mamarok> rafytafy: e didn't say he wanted to remove Gnome
<Mamarok> he*
<N3O> Mamarok,  i already done that using 'synaptic package manager' .  But when i'm trying this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" its gives me an error
<rafytafy> what sort of error
<N3O> morgan , already done...!! but still have the error..!
<N3O> i think i can't add the cd as reposetory
<rafytafy> is your synaptic manager open while you are using terminal to apt-get install?
<Mamarok> N3O: that's waht I told you :)
<odysseas> so if I just "sudo aptitude install kde" from ubuntu, what will I be missing?
<Mamarok> you can do this thrpough Synaptic too, just edit the sources when the CD is in the drive
<Mamarok> odysseas: a lot, start with kubuntu-desktop
<N3O> Mamarok , so what i ahve to do ?
<rafytafy> Mamarok: is it possible to add a directory..like /home/raf/somedirectory, as a repo source? would i have to add a txt file listing the packages?
<N3O> Ya i wanna ask the same question
<Mamarok> N3O: §I don't remember exactly the way synaptic works, but put the CD in the drive, start Synaptic and then go to the menu where you can edit the repositories
<Mamarok> rafytafy: of course
<rafytafy> oh thats some good news
<Mamarok> there are various options wether to add a CD source, a local source or a remote source
<rafytafy> reason I ask is I like to get some stuff from getdeb...and was thinking of just putting them into a directory
<N3O> Mamarok , i already do that. but it can't work.  i think kubuntu CD can't be used as repo
<Mamarok> N3O: of course it can, but you need to add it as a CD, not as a repo source, there is an option to add a CD
<N3O> Mamarok , OK then how can i select the source as local source /
<Mamarok> N3O: I don't use Synaptic, but if you look at the options for the sources, you should be able to find it
<rafytafy> has anyone here used the new amarok?
<morgan> N3O: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted
<morgan> N3O: That's a sample cd-rom line from my /etc/apt/sources.list
<morgan> N3O: So I guess yours should look something similar.
<Mamarok> rafytafy: I use it daily
<rafytafy> any difference between 1.4 and 2.2
<pulaski> Hello, I've asked this question in the ##kernel channel but have yet to receive a response. My kubuntu has the kernel 2.6.28-11, Does anyone know how often the kernel is updated?
<Mamarok> a lot, Amarok 2 is a complete rewrite with another codebase
<rafytafy> oh wow
<rafytafy> any new integrations?
<Mamarok> pulaski: in Jaunty only for security updates
<Mamarok> rafytafy: I can't tell, I haven't used 1.4 in ages, using 2.x since the developement started
<rafytafy> i did a gconfig on 2.6.31.1 today and didnt see any mk10 support:(
<rafytafy> man i cant wait for 10.4 lts :(!
<Mamarok> rafytafy: what are you talking about?
<rafytafy> Mamarok: support for k10
<rafytafy> like k8
 * Mamarok doesn't know what k10 is
<rafytafy> the new am3 motherboards
<Mamarok> ah...
<rafytafy> for phenom2
<rafytafy> there is a growing number of people pissed off, bcse we dont yet have lm-sensors support
<rafytafy> and some other functions
<GRiD> hi i'd like to try the latest kdevelop4, does anyone know if that means i need to upgrade to the 9.10 beta?
<pulaski> Mamarok: Thanks for responding.  I'm waiting on a driver that is currently in development.  Do you know how I can get a kernel update - other than security updates - that might have this new driver for the Creative's X-Fi sound card?
<Mamarok> pulaski: sorry, was afk. No, you will either have to compile a newer krnel to get this feature or upgrade to Karmic once it is released
<Mamarok> kernel* even
<black> :D
<black> heyy anyone around? I have a little problem could use some insight
<black> I have feisty and apparently it didnt come with adept, so i just installed it, and im trying to install JRE.. so when I attempt to instatll the packages in adept and apply changes it crashes
<morgan> black: Try using apt-get or aptitude from the command line. It branches to a licence page or something. Run from a console and post any relevant output.
<mostafa_> how can I add lines into the file? but specific lines
<black> morgan: gracias.. however im still somewhat of a linux noob so what do you mean :D what should i do :x
<Mamarok> black: Feisty? that is pretty much outdated, no? EOL was reached a year ago
<Mamarok> I stringly suggest you upgrade to a supported version
<Mamarok> strongly, even :)
<black> ya I agree, right now my main pc is royaly fkd up so this is my backup.. but im enjoying messing with kde and linux
<black> so I dont wanna fk it up and have no computer
<black> even if it is just updating, im scared
<black> theres no way to upgrade through terminal is there or any other way besides burning a live cd
<Mamarok> black: I don't think you can upgrade Feisty, unless you get the CDs of the various next releases till Hardy, the best is to backup your home folder and do a fresh install, but since it still works, wait for Karmic to be released :)
<N3O> morgan , ^^
<N3O> morgan , r u there ?
<black> Mamarok: sounds good, when is Karmic being released?
<Mamarok> black: release is scheduled for October 29th
<xguru> what is the launch pad ppa?
<xguru> i have the ones for gnome, etc, but arent they different for kde?
<black> this adept crashing thing is killing me, any suggestions on what i should do? morgan mentioned apt-get or apitude but im still a noob
<jamesjedimaster> black: i think adept is not supported on feisty. what are you trying to install?
<black> heh that could be an issue.. trying to install JRE, trying to install those several java packages.. bin,fonts,plugin, etc..
<jamesjedimaster> ok, so in Konsole you can use: sudo apt-get install <your_jre_package>
<RussellAlan> My mouse keeps randomly moving, anyone experience this?
<rafytafy> anyone know if Vuze works on 64bit
<genii> rafytafy: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-vuze-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<rafytafy> why thank you
 * rafytafy bookmarks
<rafytafy> i am considering 64bit since i have 4gig ram
<rafytafy> I could try to compile a highmem64 kernel..but meh
<nomadluap> okay, I iinstalled kde-desktop on my ubuntu system, but I don't want the kde menu to list all of my GNOME apps. How to do?
<sasha__> тут есть кто то кто говорит по русски????
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> Hm greek maybe and not russian
<sasha__> <genii> bad
<tkesler> is there a way to find out how thunderbird is calling a browser for links?
<ashanti> hello. is there someone from poland ?
<ashanti> anyone ?
<Mamarok> !pl | ashanti
<ubottu> ashanti: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tkesler> or where it looks?
<ashanti> !pl
<Mamarok> ashanti: this channel is for support only, if you are looking a a discussion channel, go to #kubuntu-offtopic, please
<Mamarok> for*
<ashanti> ok. sorry guys. i'am newbie. bb
<Mamarok> ashanti: as a general rule, you should read the channel topic
<tkesler> anyone?
<Mamarok> ashanti: so you know what it is about
<tkesler> I can't figure it out
<tkesler> *pulling hair*
<Mamarok> tkesler: you want to know which browser is set as default?
<tkesler> yes and no
<Mamarok> tkesler: I don't use thunderbird, but I guess it uses the system default
<Mamarok> and the system default settings are in the system settings :)
<tkesler> Mamarok: there isn't one set in the sys defaults...but it somehow pulls FF3.5.  I don't even know what command it is using.  The meta package installs FF3.0.14
<Mamarok> well, as thunderbird is made by mozilla, I guess the default settings is Firefox
<Mamarok> what do yu mean, pulls? Opens it or installs it?
<Mamarok> I guess I still haven't understood what you want to do exactly
<tkesler> Mamarok: I agree...here is the strange part...I uninstalled FF3.0 and the meta pkg that it installs....guess I'm gonna have to dig deeper
<Mamarok> tkesler: still, would you mind telling me what you whnt to do exactly?
<Mamarok> want*
<tkesler> Mamarok: I want to run 3.5 exclusively
<Mamarok> ok, then remove all thinks not firefox-3.5*
<Mamarok> things
<Mamarok> the firefox package installs the old version, the firefox-3.5 package installs the new one
<Mamarok> and you need to purge it, so all configuration files are removed
<Mamarok> also, did you check if you have a thunderbird configuration folder in your home folder?
<Mamarok> it's probably .thunderbird/
<tkesler> Mamarok: I can't convey my issue very well.  I apologize.  I want the "firefox" command to run FF3.5.  It won't.  Just going to have to dig in the bin folder I guess...THX for your help!  Just needed a sounding board
<Mamarok> tkesler: well, if you want to start firefox-3.5 for sure you should type 'shiretoko'
<roema> hallo
<dartagnan> problem like ????
<genii> dartagnan: Don't start up in here.
<Technoviking> What is the default media player in Kubuntu? ie the totem equilent?
<genii> Currently, Dragon Player
<Technoviking> What is the default media player in Kubuntu?  and the default IM client?
<Tm_T> Technoviking: as genii mentioned, mediaplayer is Dragon Player, for IM there's Kopete
<genii> Technoviking: Currently, Dragon Player is the default media player. And Kopete is the default IM
 * genii sips
<Technoviking> thanks
<Technoviking> Does Kubuntu use Gimp or something else for Photoshop like program
<DarkriftX> damnit, ktorrent is pissing me off
<DarkriftX> keeps crashing but gives no info why
<genii> Technoviking: Gimp, yes. You can also use Krita or Karbon
<dartagnan> if I want to remove OS that arent there anymore from my grub menu, can I simply delete them in gedit?
<dartagnan> anybody knows?
<stoszkowsky> hello every 1 ;]
<qazwsx> i am trying to install a dell 1720 on kubuntu 9.04 but i dont see the model listed so how can i go about installing this printer?
<genii> dartagnan: If you are using grub2 it is different than the older grub
<dartagnan> its a new installation of ubuntu 9.04
<dartagnan> new grub i guess wait
<dartagnan> where could I see it?
<dartagnan> anyway
<genii> dartagnan: : If it's the older grub, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dartagnan> Im already in gedit
<dartagnan> I did that
<dartagnan> just asking
<dartagnan> cuz i deleted ubuntu 8,04 but its still in the menu
<dartagnan> I want to clean the booting meneu
<dartagnan> and put vista first loader
<dartagnan> it talks about writing it 0  for defualt loader
<jeff_fox> hello
<dartagnan> but not about deleting former os that arent there anymore
<genii> dartagnan: apt-cache policy grub2 | grep Install                  says what?
<genii> !hi | jeff_fox
<ubottu> jeff_fox: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jeff_fox> im thinking of using kubuntu
<jeff_fox> but im worry
<jeff_fox> i heard it was a distro for faggots, is it true?
<dartagnan> dont find vertical line on my keyboard
<subito> hi, whenever i want to launch Qsynth with alsa as an audio driver i get "failed to create the audio driver" and "failed to open the /dev/audio audio device"; i can only launch using jack as an audio driver
<rafytafy> back :|
<konvers> hi, when i try to download some file from rapidshare with koqueror it thinks its type is application/octet-stream and doesnt download the actual file. how can i fix that?
<rafytafy> konvers: have you tried using firefox?
<konvers> rafytafy: have you tried answering my question?
<qazwsx> i am trying to install a dell 1720 on kubuntu 9.04 but i dont see the model listed so how can i go about installing this printer?
<genii> dartagnan: Then copy and paste from what I wrote in here to Konsole
<genii> konvers: Is the file ending with some .php extension that it wants to download?
<konvers> genii: i just click on the download button
<rafytafy> if its a .rar file and you dont have rar installed it might mistake it for another file extension, its why i asked about firefox
<rafytafy> i use rapidshare too
<konvers> i have unrar installed
<rafytafy> let me see something ..
<konvers> i dont need rar. which also isnt free
<konvers> firefox works, i know, even if i dont have anything installed. rar or unrar
<rafytafy> hmm i use file-roller
<konvers> thats not a KDE application
<rafytafy> i know
<qazwsx> anyone know how to install a printer that would be willing to help me?
<noaXess> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dartagnan> back
<dartagnan> it says none
<dartagnan> installed (none)
<dartagnan> Installed: 0.97-29ubuntu53
<genii> dartagnan: Grub1 then. The menu.lst edits should be fine
<dartagnan> k
<dartagnan> I deleted it
<dartagnan> now I wrote +0 for vista
<dartagnan> should I write it at the two places?
<qazwsx> is there a semi easy way to install a printer when the model doesnt show up in the list when installing?
<dartagnan> I afraid to all fudge up my booting stuff
<Sala> Help! I have problem with WUBI. Have tested both 9.04 and 9.10. Both fail at creating "menu.lst" file on boot folder (note that installation completes with no errors). As a result im unable to boot to ubuntu (however it does create ubuntu option on Windows bootloader) as it gets stuck on Grub. Im running Windows 7 RTM X64, EFI based system, ran installations both with and without Windows...
<Sala> ...Vista compactability mode. I have already binged for ansfers (but with no results as you can see).
<dartagnan> genii: if I simply give 0 number to cahin loader to vista will it load first?
<rosco_y> is anyone running both an IDE bus and a SATA bus on the same computer?
<dartagnan> you grue?
<yoga> I just installed the 9.10 beta, when Ubuntu coume out in 24 days, how do I need to upgrade from beta?
<genii> yoga: The usual sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                 will keep your version current
<dartagnan> oh competition with the grue
<dartagnan> lol
<dartagnan> oh big psychology here
<yoga> genii: Thanks.
<genii> dartagnan: What are you mumbling about?
<dartagnan> ur stupidity
<genii> dartagnan: Being abusive here will only get you removed... you've been warned
<dartagnan> bullshit
<dartagnan> bullshit
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend good time-tracking, or project-management software for Linux?
<genii> rosco_y: I've used PHProjekt with pretty good results
<rosco_y> genii: Thank you, I'll give it a look-and-see :)
<seresos> i neEdz war3z & mp3zzzz
<seresos> pl0x h3lp
<N0LLY> seresos
<N0LLY> as for music
<N0LLY> I suggest: Nicotine-Plus
<N0LLY> for the former, ktorrent does the trick
<Tm_T> N0LLY: he's gone, and talking about illegal activities (piracy is considered as such) is not allowed here
<N0LLY> but not every music is piracy right?
<Tm_T> N0LLY: sure not, but you got my point I trust
<N0LLY> I used Ktorrent to get openoffice ;)
<N0LLY> I am a good guy :D
<N0LLY> btw how do you personal message someone if I might ask?
<Zeik> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with the mouse cursor icon being stuck in the middle of the screen during an OpenGL or SDL app?
<N0LLY> ok, cya
<Zeik> I have tried searching for a fix, but all i can find is a fix for the Gnome version of Ubuntu.
<Zeik> I know it is caused by the power management daemon conflicting with the vga chipset i have.
<maninder> if i want the compiz
<maninder> effects
<maninder> do i search in kpackage kit
<maninder> compizÉ
<maninder> or what
<FloodBotK2> maninder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesjedimaster> if kwin provides with desktop effects, why use compiz?
<maninder> no like i want the cube
<maninder> and like the wobbly windows etc
<maninder> welll
<maninder> do i just download compiz
<Tm_T> maninder: those effects are in Kwin, but if you really like to get compiz...
<Zeik> You should be able to get Compiz through your package manager.
<Tm_T> !compiz | maninder
<ubottu> maninder: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Zeik> Tm_T - Do you know where i go to edit the way my cursor runs software/hardware mode?
<Tm_T> Zeik: sorry, no idea
<Zeik> For Gnome it is in the Xorg.conf, sure as hell aint in that file for Kubuntu though....
<Tm_T> Zeik: it is there, except Qt/Kwin/something else might override and force software mode
<Tm_T> Zeik: that's all I know
<Zeik> Ok, kool.
<Zeik> I have that problem with the mouse icon stuck in teh middle of teh screen, been trying to fix it for awhile now.
<Tm_T> weird
<Tm_T> Zeik: this is only in KDE?
<Zeik> It's an Intel only problem.
<Zeik> Intel GPU has a conflict with the Gnome power manager in Ubuntu, and i guess it has an issue in Kubuntu as well.
<maninder> is there anyway of controlling the brightness of monitor using toshiba laptop
<maninder> É
<Zeik> I dont know what the name of the KDE power management daemon is.
<Riddell> any jaunty users able to test 4.3.2?
<lovre> hi al
<lovre> what is the best was to keep some data and search trought it, like a binary tree or something.. whats best choice for PHP*
<lovre> oops, sorry wrong channel
<rafytafy> anyone here
<Mamarok> Riddell: I can
<rp2> boo!
<Mamarok> rp2: do you have a question?
<rp2> Mamarok: thanks for asking. actually, I'm wondering why my KDE package manager doesn't work
<Mamarok> rp2: a little more information about your KDE and Kubuntu version would be useful
<rafytafy> Mamarok: i have a question, its not really kubuntu related but maybe you can give me some advice
<rafytafy> i put my old nvidia gs 7600 on sale on craigslist...what do you think i should ask for it?
<rp2> well i should have googled for it first ... just a sec
<Mamarok> no idea
<rafytafy> hmm
<rafytafy> i figure 33% of the original price
<Mamarok> rafytafy: and this doesn't belong here, you should ask in #kubuntu-offtopic
<rafytafy> ah
<rp2> it's 9.04.
<rp2> but i performed some updates (with apt-get and aptitude and it's gone
<Mamarok> rp2: which KDE version? 4.2.2 is default, 4.2.4 is in the backports AFAIK
<rp2> and now i have Synaptic in the menu instead. and Synaptic was working fine last time i tried it (before the reinstall that is)
<r3d0x> hi
<rp2> so my question is at least suspended
<r3d0x> how can i update my new kubuntu installation with the non freee codecs?
<Mamarok> r3d0x: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Mamarok> rp2: well, you still didn't tell me the KDE version
<r3d0x> thanks Mamarok
<rp2> yes, it works. so I did have a question, but i was stupid enough to hope that just updating everything would fix it, and cleverly enough, that's exactly what has happened!
<rp2> pretty cool ...
<Mamarok> rp2: nice :)
<Mamarok> r3d0x: you are welcome
<NiNes> is kubuntu a good choice for a beginner to linux
<rp2> my second question isn't KDE-related: i want to know whether i can use two motherboards with the (cheap) hardware I have
<Mamarok> NiNes: I think so, yes
<rp2> NiNes: I always liked KDE better than Gnome, so I'd say yes
<Mamarok> rp2: no idea, sorry, you should check on Google for that
<NiNes> oh i hate gnome.
<Mamarok> folks, stay on topic, discussions should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<rp2> Mamarok: I have (on that one) - there is lots of general advice, but usually it involves Nvidia cards
<NiNes> i'm just wondering, besides the fact you all most likely run kubuntu what would you recommend to a newb? as a good distro to start with?
<Mamarok> rp2: again, I can't help you with that
<rp2> no problem ...
<Mamarok> NiNes: well, Kubuntu of course :)
<Zeikfried> Does anyone know how to change the cursor from Hardware mode to Software mode?
<rp2> NiNes: I haven't tried many lately, I've always been happy with SuSE, and I quite like Ubuntu but I'm really happy I switched to KDE (kubuntu) for this install
<NiNes> i've heard suse isnt all that easy to install
<NiNes> but then again...
<rp2> one thing i haven't figured out is how to get a decent resolution, but I'm afraid that's Xorg related rather than KDE related
<rp2> NiNes: it was for me
<rp2> but then again, I used to be a SOlaris sysadmin
<NiNes> i'm the new guy i installed ubuntu last night, freaked out then installed (came running back to windows) windows 7 RC
<rosco_y> NiNes: I've tried a few distros, I like kubuntu the best (I'm also a newbie)
<rp2> Zeik: I don't. do you realize Zeik is the Dutch word for 'piss'?
<rp2> NiNes: what made you freak out? too many things to figure out?
<NiNes> rosco_y, thanks thats something i needed to hear!
<rosco_y> NiNes: I think you'll like kubuntu
<NiNes> rp2, kind of just the fact it was gnome, maybe. just different in  alot of big ways to windows. which is all i know
<rosco_y> I used both gnome and the kde window managers, I personally like kde
<Mamarok> NiNes, rosco_y please, this is off-topic here, discussions is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<rosco_y> Mamarok: noted, Thank you.
<rp2> yes, but KDE is different as well .. .I don't expect it will be much more like Windows.  I have always found it a lot more pleasant than Gnome though ... hard to say why. a little smoother, better looking, easier to use, but that's just my impression
<rp2> Mamarok: why is it off-topic?
<Mamarok> rp2: offtopic, please stop that
<Mamarok> discussion, this channel is for support only
<rp2> oh wait NiNes hasn't tried kubuntu yet. sorry.
 * NiNes joins offtopic channel.
<NiNes> sorry Mamarok
<Mamarok> NiNes: no problem, thx :)
<Idhan>  hi, according to this website http://go-oo.org/download/ I can install go-oo through the ubuntu repositories.. I did it but I can get the 3D presentation, any idea?
<Idhan> *I cann't
<Cydell> The 9.10 beta is looking really good so far. I really like the new installer
<Mamarok> Cydell: please see the topic
<r3d0x> what tool for php coding in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> r3d0x: depends, Quanta+ is nice
<rp2> Idhan: there are some al;ternative, nonstandard repositories for Ubuntu, eg Mediabuntu, could it be that it's in there?
<hexorg> Hey! I need a little help with lamp
<hexorg> I'm behind a collage's router... Is there a way to acces apach with UPnP?
#kubuntu 2009-10-06
<BluesKaj> hexorg, ssh maybe ?
<rejohn> I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue?  Is it KDE, KUbuntu, Ubuntu issue???
<sabayonweb_12974> i want to install .deb files in kubuntu 9.04 but when i ran the command sudp dpkg -i package name i get an error when i try to run the newly install application
<sabayonweb_12974> i want to install .deb files in kubuntu 9.04 but when i ran the command sudp dpkg -i package name i get an error when i try to run the newly install application
<sabayonweb_12974> i want to install .deb files in kubuntu 9.04 but when i ran the command sudp dpkg -i package name i get an error when i try to run the newly install application
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am trying to set up openvpn with networkmanager, does anyone know if A) it actraully works and B) I have a few options in my conf that I can't seam to add to networkmanager any ideas on how to add it?
<rp2> never tried that, sorry
<shadowhywind> dang, hehe just trying to find a abetter way then console
<richard> yes
<Guest13291> where r u ?
<Guest13291> g
<Guest13291> hello
<Guest13291> anybody here ?
<hugo> hello
<hugo> anyone knows how i can install firefox in kubuntu 8.1.0
<hugo> ?
<hugo> how to install firefox kubuntu 8.1.0
<Dragnslcr> Should be the same way as anything else
<bomboy> quassel irc doesent suport file sharing? wtf? thats what irc is about?
<bomboy> hugo i think you need to compile it with gcc
<bomboy> working on the same problem theres also a add/remove software field called kpackage has some thing to do with it
<hugo> i have installed kubuntu today
<hugo> my connection its a little limited
<hugo> if i do the fetch packet in the kpackage
<hugo> it start to searching for all updates
<hugo> and all updates totalize ~300Mb
<bomboy> i noticed that to
<hugo> my connection it's limited
<bomboy> theres a install file that explains the commands for compiling it
<hugo> is that any other way to install firefox
<hugo> directly from a server
<bomboy> it works without installing it if you just run the shell
<hugo> i don't know
<hugo> if i run the shell
<bomboy> apparently if you want to install stuff it involves compiling it
<hugo> it appears a lot of updates
<bomboy> i'm no expert this is day 2 for me
<hugo> i can uncheck the apdates that i don't want
<hugo> oh ok
<hugo> thanks
<hugo> sharing know how it's important too
<hugo> :)
<bomboy> i'm trying to install irc that supports file sharing
<hugo> mmm
<hugo> i didn't install that yet
<hugo> what's your linux dist?
<Dragnslcr> hugo- you can just install the firefox package
<Dragnslcr> bomboy- from what I can tell, Konversation supports file transfers
<hugo> Dragnslr - do you know where can i found the firefox package?
<hugo> i'm new user of kubuntu
<NiNes> would  there be any reason my iso wont boot?
<NiNes> says something like, broadcom no operating sytem found.
<NiNes> am i not burning the .iso file corretly
<bomboy> good to know
<bomboy> like really? why else would i live on irc?
<NiNes> any help would be appreciated
<shadowhywind> Hay all I did an update a few days/week ago, and now when ever i do 'ls' I no longer get multiple columns, just one long list, any ideas on how to fix that?
<bomboy> are you burning it with a image burner?
<bomboy> is your bios setup to boot from cd-rom first?
<bomboy> in other words can you boot from like the winblows cd?
<NiNes> yes bios is all good, unsure about the burner maybe i'll try nero on my other pc
<bomboy> i used imgburn
<NiNes> free?
<NiNes> link?
<bomboy> freeware and nero woulden't find my burner
<bomboy> uhh hold on a sec
<NiNes> thanks
 * bunicrin is away: Estou ocupado
<bomboy> http://www.imgburn.com/
<bomboy> so annoying windows discovered it but nero coulden't find it
<bomboy> imgburn saved the day
<rejohn> I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue?  Is it KDE, KUbuntu, Ubuntu issue???
 * bunicrin is back (gone 00:15:45)
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anyone with an asus graphics card?
<Ev0luti0n_> sorry
<Ev0luti0n_> tv card?
<Refraxx> Anyone online?
<Refraxx> I need help. I can't figure out how to open an arkived file
<Refraxx> Is anyone familliar with "bin" files?
<Refraxx> ...........Why is everyone so quiet?
<bomboy> it's a cd image file
<bomboy> did it come with a .cue
<NiNes> bomboy, still got no operating system found
<NiNes> ...
<itstk> anyone have any idea how to get ninjavideo woring with linux?
<itstk> working*
<Kubuntiac> Hi there. Trying to figure out what to file a bug on, and wondering if anyone here could help...
<Kubuntiac> Specifically that Kubuntu has no boot splash
<Kubuntiac> Apparently because we don't use xsplash *or* ksplashx yet
<Kubuntiac> despite feature and artwork freeze passing
<Kubuntiac> any ideas anyone?
<Kubuntiac> I filed it on xsplash, but they closed it because I was using Kubuntu. :(
<Kubuntiac> Hello? *Anyone* there?
<Kubuntiac> *sigh*
<Ev0luti0n_> do you folks agree with this? http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/22/linuxcon_2009_joe_brockmeier/
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know if Karmic Beta has trouble connecting to hidden SSIDs?
<dargat> hi
<Guest54692> hi, im having a bit of trouble getting vnc and proxypass running, so that I can direct using port 80. has anyone had much luck doing this?
<pablo_> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu
<pablo_> como puedo instalar app de windows?
<JontheEchidna> !es | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tv9> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tv9> Hello
<tv9>  I am using kubuntu 8.4 as client in my network. We are using Apple SMB server for data sharing. i am able to read and write permission in my apple SMB server storage from my client system (Kubuntu 8.4). I successfully mount SMB server in client system automatically.
<tv9>  But when ever i try to make sub folder in storage like ( Storage/Ashit/Ashish ) its creat that but after that i can not access that folder from same system but i can access that folder from my other network system which is working on Win Xp os. So advice me what i have to do i can access Storage, Ashit but i can not access Ashish, which is created by me from same system.
<FloodBotK2> tv9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tv9> any one using kubuntu 8.4
<douglask> question, when I hit Help | KMail Handbook, I receive a message saying, "The file or folder help:/kmail/index.html does not exist." Distribution is Ubuntu Jaunty.  Same thing is true with Konversation.
<merovingian> Hello
<douglask> Greetings
<merovingian> Not much going on in here
<Zeik> Does anyone know how to change the mouse cursor from hardware over to software mode?
<merovingian> Is anyone here running Kubuntu 9.10 beta?
<Jack__> Nope, are you?
<merovingian> No, but I am looking at it right now
<merovingian> It looks neat
<douglask> Nope .. running Jaunty, not karmic.
<Zeik> What is the command line to upgrade vga drivers?
<merovingian> I would try Karmic, but this is my only computer and I need it for school so it may not be the best idea
<douglask> merovingian: yeah, beta on a production machine = fail
<merovingian> I am fairly new to Linux and Kubuntu, do they usually adhere to the release dates?  9.10 is said to be out on the 29th, is that accurate?
<Jack__> merovingian: Yes, they're pretty accurate on release dates
<merovingian> Thanks Jack
<Jack__> No problem
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> does anybody works a lot with KRDC?
<noaXess> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<noaXess> i have a problem, when i connect to any windows over rdp any copy anything into clipboard, then xorg and kwin on my kubuntu goes to 30-40% cpu usage
<noaXess> then i ned to close the rdp session and xorg and kwin are running normal..
<carpii> try tsclient
<noaXess> carpii: ok.. but i won't use any other app, if i have a problem.. i will report a bug..
 * carpii shrugs
<malic> Hi! I have a problem with my kicker! It becomes a little bit smaller every time when i restart my computer
<rabidweezle> anyone know a good card game for kde to pass the time?
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: kpatience for example?
<Mamarok> it's part of the kdegames package IIRC
<rabidweezle> sure? I'll check it out
<rabidweezle> ahh, I don't have that yet :)
<rabidweezle> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: the file name is kpat
<Mamarok> but if you install the kdegames package you get them all :)
<rabidweezle> That's what I'm doing :)
<Mamarok> also there is pysol, another patience game
<rabidweezle> I'll check it out once this 64 megs of kdegames finishes
<rabidweezle> Finally have a desktop I am comfortable with after compiling cairo-dock/plugins and removing the bottom bar. Took me long enough
<josh_> hello ppl
<rabidweezle> hello josh_
<al_nz> hey all
<rabidweezle> hi al_nz
<rabidweezle> man, I love that analog clock widget
<josh_> hmm i like gnome better at the moment
<al_nz> I am following some instructions. The Instructions say to install a lib. via sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-pic, yet the command fails. This seems to be a common problem for me with instructions about installing libraries via instructions on the net. why is this? do the lib names change with each release or something???
<rabidweezle> using gnome in kubuntu?
<rabidweezle> what I usally do is like, sudo apt-get install lib(first few letters) and see what's available
<josh_> nah i have kde and gnome on ubuntu
<rabidweezle> and hit tab
<rabidweezle> like if I am looking for SDL libs, I do like, sudo apt-get install libsdl[tab][tab]
<rabidweezle> and see what is available
<rabidweezle> then if I am getting those libs to compile something I look for the -dev packages
<al_nz> rabidweezle:  that worked a treat. looks like the version numbers changed since the instructions, and the tab trick was just what I was looking for :-)
<al_nz> nice!
<rabidweezle> glad to help :)
<josh_> wow i never new to do that
<rabidweezle> that's one reason I will only use linux is tab completion for just about everything
<josh_> lol wow is that all
<Mamarok> josh_: you can use it in the chat client, too, btw
<rabidweezle> I said 1 reason
<rabidweezle> there's tons really
<josh_> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rabidweezle> but I can't stand trying to do something in a command prompt and not having my tab completion
<josh_> loving this more and more
<al_nz> rabidweezle: : so what about this error : error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:
<al_nz> i cant find a lib called libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:
<rabidweezle> al_nz, do a search in synaptic for libc6.2-2.so.3 and see what package provides it and install it
<rabidweezle> or just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<josh_> eny1 use guake?
<rabidweezle> I think build-essential covers that
<al_nz> rabidweezle:  ok, but given the version numbers in the instructions seem out of date, should I just be looking for something close?
<rabidweezle> is guake like a drop down console?
<josh_> yep
<josh_> im having a look at it now
<josh_> i like it
<rabidweezle> I use tilda for that
<rabidweezle> but I am too addicted to konsole
<josh_> its convenient
<rabidweezle> al_nz, yeah, sudo apt-get install libc6[tab]tab]
<josh_> im acualy useing this in vmware
<josh_> wait virtualbox i mean lol
<rabidweezle> afk
<al_nz> rabidweezle: i typed it into synaptic, but there is a LONG list. and none of the package names seem to match the search term?
<josh_> i use vista but did have a native ubuntu install for quite a while tho going to lan partys and stuff ment i needed games to play with all the other ppl so i went back to windows
<al_nz> ok, so running sudo apt-get install build-essential now, I assume it instals essential libraries that I would typically need for ...________?
<al_nz> hmmm, done build-essential, but still getting : vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<al_nz> anyone?
<rabidweezle> back
<rabidweezle> gimme a sec to track down it's dep
<josh_> i dont like kde enviroment
<rabidweezle> then use ubuntu?
<josh_> going back to gnome
<rabidweezle> >.>
<rabidweezle> kk
<rabidweezle> :)
<josh_> i have both lol
<FloodBotK2> rabidweezle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josh_> im set
<josh_> bye all
<rabidweezle> take it easy
<rabidweezle> I used to hate kde till kde4 so I can't say much
<rabidweezle> I was using gnome for like 12 years so I respect it too :)
<rabidweezle> anyway, on your dep problem, I'm waiting for a few packages to install there al_nz, then i will look it up
<al_nz> bugger, i got the lib to go, and thus realvnc to run, but it doesnt do what I want. doh!!
<rabidweezle> al_nz, why not just use a vlc client from the repo?
<al_nz> i need a vnc viewer that has scaling options
<rabidweezle> then it's like pretty much guarenteed to work
<rabidweezle> sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<rabidweezle> :/
<al_nz> doin a lot of work on my laptop and need it to scale down to fullscreen on laptop. xtightvnc doesnt do that
<al_nz> enterprise realvnc does
<rabidweezle> I don't do tightvnc :/
<al_nz> obviously the free realvnc doesnt either
<al_nz> sudo apt-get install vncviewer installs the xtight one doesnt it?
<rabidweezle> but yeah, xvlcviewer should do that just fine really
<al_nz> xvlc? havent tried that one yet
<rabidweezle> it *shouldn't*
<rabidweezle> btw, it's not vlc, I'm a little brainfried
<rabidweezle> vnc
<al_nz> xlvc wont
<rabidweezle> vlc is a video app XD
<al_nz> xvnc :-)
<rabidweezle> like for watching movies
<rabidweezle> yes
<rabidweezle> xvnc
<Obituary> hi
<rabidweezle> tab it if you need
<rabidweezle> hi
<al_nz> if i dont like it can yo utell me how to get rid of it?
<al_nz> sudo apt-get remove?
<rabidweezle> al_nz, wish I could be of more help, but I'm on my 3g usb dongle and I have a bunch of stuff installing using up my apt...
<josh_> hi
<rabidweezle> yes al_nz
<josh_> well im back
<josh_> yays
<al_nz> rabidweezle: xvncviewer package not available. referred to by antoher name?
<al_nz> has not installation candidate
<al_nz> what that all mean?
<rabidweezle> al_nz, http://pastebin.org/36964 those are the vnc packages I found
<rabidweezle> and those should be official at&t versions
<Obituary> how do you install vlc
<rabidweezle> not tightvnc
<rabidweezle> Obituary, sudo apt-get install vlc
<josh_> vlc has a linux binary
<Obituary> thanks
<rabidweezle> yep, runs real nice too
<al_nz> i just got xvncviewer and xvnc4viewer
<josh_> on all platforms
<rabidweezle> no codecs needed
<rabidweezle> al_nz, try them out :) I like them myself for vnc'ing into my server
<rabidweezle> afk again
<al_nz> rabidweezle: that xvnc looked perfect, but as I say when I tried apt-get install it failed
<n3glv> hello mates
<n3glv> I have an 'issue'
<n3glv> while trying to set up dual screens on my 9.04 install, I set the res wrong or something
<n3glv> now x is borked
<josh_> what graphics card do you have?
<n3glv> is there a simple way on boot or something to force dumb-settings
<n3glv> some build in ati pos
<n3glv> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress Series (RS480)
<n3glv> do I need to boot from  live and chroot or something to fix?
<josh_> well did you have enything on there that u want to keep or wash it a fresh install?
<josh_> was*
<n3glv> no, I do not want to do fresh install, this is not the first time I have lost everything to this exact problem (like trying to change vid cards because one blew up)
<n3glv> this is _really annoying_ to say the least
<josh_> i no the feeling
<josh_> hmm do you no how reconfigure the xorg from termanal
<n3glv> if I did, I would
<josh_> i used to no but i have fergotten
<n3glv> can't get to terminal on the bad system, could do via chroot, but need to know how to start xcfg or whatever
<josh_> cause i havent had to do it in so long
<Bou> n3glv: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<n3glv> so, chroot to the drive I want to be the boot device, right?
<quasimodo> ciao
<Bou> n3glv: not sure it will work via chroot sorry
<Bou> but I guess you can try
<rabidweezle> n3glv, no need to do all that
<Bou> How comes that you can't gain access to a terminal?
<rabidweezle> boot the thing then ctrl+alt+f1
<Bou> +1
<n3glv> BECAUSE BOOT FAILS DO TO BAD VIDEO
<n3glv> wrong
<rabidweezle> then login and do what you need to do
<n3glv> even numlock fails
<n3glv> it's hard locks
<rabidweezle> it hard locks over xorg?!
<rabidweezle> wow that is very strange
<n3glv> can not boot to anything because of this config error
<n3glv> must do from a live cd or usb
<rabidweezle> if my nvidia fails because of a bad setting I can still get to a terminal  with ctrl+alt+f1 :/
<Bou> i don't understand why a wrong config of x would prevent to gain access to a terminal with ctrl + alt + f1 ..
<Bou> n3glv: you have tried such key combo?
<n3glv> yes, can get almost there, till xdm or gdm or whatever starts, then it locks up
<rabidweezle> then ctrl+alt+f1 a few times
<rabidweezle> unless gdm/kdm keeps restarting itself in an infinate loop
<rabidweezle> then you could be screwed
<n3glv> it does
<n3glv> so, back to chroot
<n3glv> right?
<rabidweezle> like if you can get to a terminal fast enough you can type in sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and it should stop doing that
<rabidweezle> though I haven't seen that ever happen even on my wife's radeon :/
<rabidweezle> and if you have sshd installed on the box, there's always that option, just ssh'ing in and doing whatever, and restarting kdm
<rabidweezle> al_nz, you said vnc failed to install?
<rabidweezle> al_nz, I just tested, and sudo apt-get install vncviewer works
<rabidweezle> oh nvm
<rabidweezle> it's tightvnc, weird
<dickfeynman> I tried installing Kubuntu Karmic Beta through a DVD today. But the installation stopped midway and ejected the CD. Can somebody please help me out ?
<Ursinha> dickfeynman, I think the best place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<administrador> ola
<administrador> hay alguien
<administrador> ¿
<rabidweezle> might wanna check out #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<administrador> algun español?
<yusa> .
<dickfeynman> rabidweezle: Ursinha: thanks
<yusa> hey there,
<rabidweezle> hey
<yusa> is there anyone who can help a newbie, I've deleted the shutdown menu (right down corner of the screen) need to get it back.
<rabidweezle> Mamarok, kpat is pretty nice now all of a sudden :)
<yusa> rabidweezle: can you help meh?
<rabidweezle> it's a widget yusa, click click your bottom bar, click add widget, and find it and click add to panel
<rabidweezle> right click*
<yusa> yeah
<rabidweezle> or something of that sorts
<yusa> there is menu "add to panel"
<yusa> is that so ?
<rabidweezle> hold on, lemme make a panel so I can do this, I don't use panels lol
<rabidweezle> right click the panel and click add widget...
<yusa> there is no widget option here mate
<rabidweezle> lock/logout
<rabidweezle> then click add widget
<yusa> 1- add to panel 2- properties 3- delete this panel 4- new panel 5- help 6- about panels...  this is all options when i right click to bottom bar
<rabidweezle> you using kde4?
<yusa> hmm
<yusa> ubuntu
<yusa> 9.04
<yusa> its gnome afaik
<rabidweezle> gnome o_O
<yusa> I'm totally newbie mate
<yusa>  actually I have no idea what differency is
<yusa> It's my first day in linux :P
<yusa> lemme lock and try what you said
<rabidweezle> oh
<rabidweezle> well welcome :)
<rabidweezle> you can't be locked to mess with widgets
<yusa> locking
<rabidweezle> are you sure you are in kubuntu and not ubuntu though?
<yusa> excuse me
<yusa> yes the channel is kubuntu
<yusa> but im sure using ubuntu
<rabidweezle> ahh, do a /join #ubuntu
<yusa> its automatically joined here :)
<rabidweezle> they are our gnome allies
<rabidweezle> we are the kde version
<yusa> what is the difference?
<Mamarok> yusa: if you automatically joined here then you have Kubuntu
<rabidweezle> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde4
<rabidweezle> totally different desktop
<rabidweezle> ours is more... "mac"ish
<rabidweezle> or windows 7 ish
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: this channel is set default in Quassel for KDE
<yusa> ah good i hate mac
<Mamarok> no discussions, please, support only
 * rabidweezle nods
 * yusa scared
<Mamarok> yusa: sorry, I didn't see what you want to do, could you repeat your initial question?
<yusa> copy paste allowed ? :)
<rabidweezle> lost his shutdown button
<Mamarok> ok
<yusa> <yusa> is there anyone who can help a newbie, I've deleted the shutdown menu (right down corner of the screen) need to get it back.
<yusa> ;)
<Mamarok> yusa: on the panel right, there is a cashew shaped icon, click on that
<yusa> im using ubuntu, i see garbage button there
<yusa> bottom right if you mean
<Mamarok> on the extreme right
<Mamarok> it's yellow
<al_nz> what does it mean when all the icons have a padlock symbol?
<yusa> yeah Mamarok
<Mamarok> al_nz: those are not buttons then, but widgets
<yusa> it is recycle button
<rabidweezle> al_nz, in dolphin that's generally readonly
<Mamarok> yusa: do you have a blue button on the left with a K on it?
<al_nz> I am talking about icons in Nautilus
<rabidweezle> al_nz, same deal
<al_nz> hmm, but why read only....
<Mamarok> al_nz: Nautilus? That's not in KDE then
<al_nz> nah, gnome
<yusa> No Mamarok, I dont have K
<Mamarok> well, ask in #ubuntu then, I don't know Gnome
<yusa> thanks :)
<rabidweezle> I suggest using dolphin if you are in kde for your file operations
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: he uses Gnome, didn't you read that?
<rabidweezle> takjubg ti al_nz
<rabidweezle> erm
<rabidweezle> was talking to al_nz
<Mamarok> yep, and he said he was using Gnome, read again
<rabidweezle> ohhhhh
 * rabidweezle facepalms
 * rabidweezle just plays his cards and takes a break
<al_nz> i am nearly ready to give up on this bloody vnc thing. I cant believe none of the linux vnc clients have scaling, yet windows does
<al_nz> amazing
<rabidweezle> al_nz, to be honest, I just change the resolution of the server to my laptop's
<Mamarok> al_nz: use virtualbox?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<al_nz> nah, i will jst buy the enterprise version of RealVNC for Linux - it supports it
<al_nz> bbs guy
<yusa> rabidweezle: thanks mate, I'm leaving
<rabidweezle> take it easy yuriy
<rabidweezle> yusa*
<Tarator> Hello, can anybody help me with an mysql-server-5.0 package installation problem on Kubuntu 9.04?
<rabidweezle> !asktoask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asktoask
<rabidweezle> just ask :)
<Tarator> Ok thx :-)
<rabidweezle> If anyone knows we what's going on we will help
<ghostcube> Tarator: you need to be a bit ore specific
<ghostcube> about youre existing problem
<ghostcube> :)
<Tarator> I try to install mysql-server-5.0 on Kubuntu 9.04 and get following error from KPackageKit: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb Preconfiguring packages ... Preconfiguring packages ... Preconfiguring packages ... Selecting previously deselected package libnet-daemon-perl. (Reading database ... 329851 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking libnet-daemon-perl (from .../libnet-d
<Tarator> -perl_0.43-1_all.deb) ... Selecting previously deselected package libplrpc-perl. Unpacking libplrpc-perl (from .../libplrpc-perl_0.2020-1_all.deb) ... Selecting previously deselected package libdbi-perl. Unpacking libdbi-perl (from .../libdbi-perl_1.607-1_i386.deb) ... Selecting previously deselected package libdbd-mysql-perl. Unpacking libdbd-mysql-perl (from .../libdbd-mysql-perl_4.008-1_i386.deb) ... Selecting previously deselecte
<Tarator>  mysql-client-5.0. Unpacking mysql-client-5.0 (from .../mysql-client-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb) ... Unpacking mysql-server-5.0 (from .../mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb) ... Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0.
<FloodBotK2> Tarator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabidweezle> oh, so you want to downgrade from 5.1 to 5.0?
<Tarator> No not really! (Thx for info, I'll use paste.ubuntu.com in future) When I try to install 5.1 I get dependency errors with plasma-widget packages (Please uninstall before)
<Tarator> I installed KDE 4.3from launchpad.net repository (I think)
<rabidweezle> o_O mysql is used for the widget system? Wow.. I'm not touching this
 * rabidweezle points to Mamarok 
<Tarator> I'm also wondering about this.... the only mysql thing I've installed till now is the mysql-server-core-5.0
<ghostcube> Tarator: sudo apt-get -f install
<ghostcube> in terminal pls
<Tarator> sudo apt-get -f install showed me 5 packages to remove, which I've done with sudo apt-get autoremove
<ghostcube> try to install what you want again
<Mamarok> Tarator: does this solve your problem? Currently there are two mysql versions in use on KDE 4.3.1, Mysql 5.0 for Akonadi and mysql 5.1 for Amarok
<Mamarok> and the latter is a special package dragged in by Amarok
<Tarator> @ghostcube i tried to install 5.1 but still dependency error with plasma-widget-workspace
<Tarator> @Mamarok that doesn't really help (I uninstalled amarok now) but still the same problem....
<Tarator> Hmmmm... i remember, that i tried to install mysql 6.0-alpha about half a year ago from source. But it didn't work... so i made make clean and make distclean....
<Mamarok> Tarator: could you please pastebin the exact output and give the URL here?
<Tarator> ok....
<Tarator> Here the error when installing mysql-server-5.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/286842/
<Tarator> ok... now i think i see the problem: Aborting downgrading from 5.1 to 5.0
<Tarator> But anyway i also can't install 5.1
<Mamarok> Tarator: well, as I said before, KDE comes with a Mysql server for Akonadi, so it should be installed by default, and Amarok drags in the mysql embedded from 5.1
<Mamarok> what else do you need?
<Tarator> Mamarok: but i can't start the mysql server with /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Mamarok> Tarator: because it is already running?
<Tarator> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status says it's stopped (it also fails starting on linux boot)
<Mamarok> well, it only starts on Akonadi start normally
<Mamarok> Tarator: the 5.0 one that is
<Mamarok> Tarator: did you try with a new user?
<Tarator> Mamarok: So i see: there's also something wrong with akonadi (and mysql) http://paste.ubuntu.com/286849/
<Mamarok> Tarator: hm, I wonder if you just miss some packages, but you can configure Akonadi in the system settings advanced tab
<rungss> Isn't there a path like remote:/ etc in konqueror for managing Cookies???
<Mamarok> Tarator: which exact KDE version?
<Tarator> is there a possibility to purge the whole mysql-server installation and reinstall it?
<Tarator> Mamarok: KDE 4.3.1
<Mamarok> on Jaunty?
<Tarator> yes.
<Mamarok> rungss: in the Knoqueror settings
<Mamarok> Konqueror*
<Mamarok> Tarator: KDE 4.3.2 is currently prepared, you might want to upgrade, it's in the staging PPA for now
<Mamarok> 64 bit packages work fine for me, no packaging error
<rungss> Mamrok: yes but thats a Popup... I need to view and probably delete cookies after every page views...
<Mamarok> I just need to restart
<Mamarok> rungss: Alt+F2 then type cookies
<Tarator> Mamarok: I think the problem with mysql occurs since i've tried to install mysql from source....
<Mamarok> Tarator: well, you shouldn't do that in the first place, use the provided packages
 * Mamarok needs to restart KDE, brb
<rabidweezle> I second that, only compile what's not in the distro is my theory to keep breakage to a minimum
<rabidweezle> or if what's in the distro is broken or too old for your needs
<Tarator> rabidweezle: i wanted to try the new features of (formerly) mysql6.0alpha
<Tarator> that was the reason why i tried to install it from source.... normally i use packages....
<rabidweezle> then it goes under the one in the repo was too old for your needs :)
<Tarator> but no i just want to have ANY myswl-server running.... :-(
<rabidweezle>  goto your source folder and sudo make uninstall?
<rabidweezle> then install from apt?
<Mamarok> Tarator: then you need to upgrade to Karmic once it is out, but no idea if they ship the latest MySQL
<Tarator> i tried it, but no success with sudo make uninstall something seems to be still there....
<Mamarok> Tarator: well, there are system dependencies you can not just override like this, try compiling KDE from trunk with the newer MySQL packages, that should work, but is a lot of hassle
<Mamarok> Tarator: or install a rolling distro like Arch or Gentoo besides that one for testing
<Tarator> *g* i think I'm not fit enough to struggle around with it.... (i even got problems with just one package) *blush*
<Tarator> I don't need the new mysql anymore i would be happy with 5.0....
<rabidweezle> wish I could help you, but I don't play with mysql really, not since my web server days.
<Tarator> i can understand this.....
<rabidweezle> might want to check in #ubuntu since it sounds like a apt issue
<rabidweezle> and there's alot more people in there than here
<Tarator> yes i'll try it there.... thx a lot for your help anybody!
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: I doubt this would help, since Akonadi and other KDE mysql settings are not in Gnome...
<Mamarok> and he tried to override system dependencies
<Mamarok> another logout test, brb
<rabidweezle> k
<rabidweezle> hey Mamarok, when I click logout, it shuts down, when I click shut down, it halts and stays on, any fix for that?
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: that sounds strange, which KDE?
 * Mamarok just had a KDM crash with 4.3.2 in Jaunty
<rabidweezle> 4.2.2
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: well, you really should upgrade, see the topic :)
<Mamarok> at least 4.2.4 which is in the Jaunty-backüports, or 4.3.1 in the PPA
<rabidweezle> I will when I get home :)
<noren> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<noren> !defaultbrowser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultbrowser
<noren> !default browser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default browser
<rabidweezle> check out system settings to setup default browser
<Mamarok> noren: you can also query the bot in pm
<rabidweezle> I'd tell you exactly where in there except I'm using mine to install a new set of icons atm
<noren> Mamarok: oh ok
<Mamarok> noren: what is your question exactly?
<noren> how can i add and a new user and restrict its permission to limited folders only
<Mamarok> noren: well, a new user is by default limited to his own /home/newusername
<rabidweezle> well, if you make a new user, they are pretty much stuck in their home dir
<Mamarok> so you usually don't have to restrict anything
<Mamarok> only the first user has sudo rights anyway
<noren> rabidweezle: i just got my home folder transfered to a new partition now i want to make a new user so that they can share the music files kept in my /home folder
<rabidweezle> they can "read" but not write unless you change the permissions on the folder
<rabidweezle> basically right click the folder, goto properties, goto permissions, and set it up as you want
<rabidweezle> then to make it easy for them, make a symlink to it on their desktop or something like, ln -s /home/myusername/Music /home/theirusername/Desktop/bobs_music
<noren> rabidweezle: i dont want the other user even to read into my home folder except the music folder
<rabidweezle> oh
<Mamarok> noren: then share the music folder
<rabidweezle> okay, so he wants to hide all the contents of his home folder from being even viewed from another user
<noren> Mamarok: i am trying to find the gui to manage user in kubuntu
<rabidweezle> go under system on the kde menu, Kuser...
<rabidweezle> kuser user manager
<noren> ah got it but i am bit confussed about how to configure the permission
<rabidweezle> do a test, make a user, see if it can access /home/yourname
<rabidweezle> because I just did a test as my user, and it can't access /root (the admin home dir)
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: why? if he didn't share that folder it will not be able to access it anyway
<rabidweezle> true
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: of course not, only with sudo rights
 * rabidweezle nods
<Mamarok> noren: you only need to change the folder permissions for the /Music folder
<sampo> Hello and please help with my proglem. How I can change kde-clock to 12 hours to 24hours? When I type date, it shows my clock 24h, but left downcorner, where is clock; that is with 12h system
<rabidweezle> afk
<Mamarok> sampo: right click on that clock and go to Digital Clock settings
<Mamarok> of course one can only do this with a digital clock, not with an amalog one
<sampo> Mamarok: There is no option witch is connected to 12/24 clock-system
<Mamarok> true, and your system settings is set correctly for 24 hours?
<noren> guys i just created a new user but it is able to getinto/ view all the folder and file in the  my/home folder how can i stop that
<sampo> was before upgrade (8.04 --> 9.04) and when I type terminal date, it shows with 24h
<Mamarok> noren: change the permissions for your /home folder then
<Mamarok> anyway, it can only see the folder content, not enter or manipulate any files, unless you added the user to your group
<Mamarok> noren: you can do this in dolphin btw, right click on the /home/yourname folder -> Properties, then go to the Permissions tab and choose advanced permissions, remove the "View folder" mark from Others, but don't change the group setting
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am trying to setup my on/off button for my touchpad, xev doesn't see it when i push it, any ideas?
<noren> Mamarok: i  change the permission set that others wont be able to see now having prob share the music folder
<Mamarok> noren: well, check that:
<Mamarok> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Mamarok> define a new group would be the most obvious, and adding all users to that group who should be able to access the folder
<noren> Mamarok: do i have to install samba server
<noren> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<Mamarok> noreno, you would need samba if you were to share with a Microsoft network
<aapzak> guys, I wish to add a few static hosts to kdm's remote session list. Is that possible?
<aapzak> the answer is yes: ChooserHosts=*,yourhost,anotherhost
<aapzak> * means broadcast
<PascalFR> ce soir conference neale donald walsh
<ghostcube> !fr | PascalFR
<ubottu> PascalFR: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ghostcube> oh :)
<PascalFR> oops wrong channel, sorry
<ghostcube> np
<ghostcube> hehe
<TSINGHAN> HI, is anybody here? I want to ask some question about wireless set
<TSINGHAN> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<Bou> TSINGHAN: just ask your question
<TSINGHAN> Thank you
<Bou> don't ask to ask
<rabidweezle> what is the location to kubuntu's "trash can" eg: /var/trash ?
<TSINGHAN> My wireless card is usb wireless and the drive in Kubuntu9.10 is avilable
<rabidweezle> I'm trying to setup a cairo-dock trash applet :/
<TSINGHAN> However the networkmanager can not find any network through the wireless
<TSINGHAN> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:b0:8c:5b:39:aa
<TSINGHAN>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<TSINGHAN>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<TSINGHAN>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<TSINGHAN>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBotK2> TSINGHAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TSINGHAN>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<Sidd> identify Pin27011986
<Staszkuskosztuj> identify Pin27011986
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubunoob> Is installing the kubuntu-kde4-desktop on top of ubuntu 9.04 is the same as downloading kubuntu 9.04?
<LjL> isn't it just called kubuntu-desktop nowadays?
<ubunoob> maybe. But is it the same or different?
<LjL> it's different, because GNOME won't go away
<ubunoob> Well, I'll  download kubuntu 9.04 then. One last question, should I wait for kubuntu 9.10 or just download kubuntu 9.04?
<ubunoob> Anyone? ^^
<Pici> ubunoob: Its really up to you whether you want to wait for potential new features or install 9.04 now and upgrade later.
<ubunoob1> Sorry, my wifi dropped. As I was saying, is it better to wait for kubuntu 9.10 or just dl kubuntu 9.04??
<ubunoob1> Pici: Is it easy to upgrade? And is KDE 4.3 fully supported with kubuntu 9.04 now?
<Pici> ubunoob1: I believe so.
<ubunoob1> Well, I'll just wait then. Thanks Pici :)
<mm_work> Was Akregator replaced by something new in 9.04?
<mm_work> hrm, or just not integrated into Kontact anymore?
<mm_work> nevermind..
<bigrob82> hey everyone
<Bou> anyone knows what version of l10n-kde4/fr is released in Kubuntu?
<genii> !info kde-l10n-fr
<ubottu> kde-l10n-fr (source: kde-l10n-fr): French (fr) localisation files for KDE4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 17839 kB, installed size 36864 kB
<genii> Bou: The 4.2.2-0ubuntu3 is with the 4.2.2 KDE on default Jaunty install. I have ppa repositories, version there is 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Bou> genii: actually i'd like to know to which trunk/branch revision it's related since i can see a problem that has been corrected in the stable branch since May
<genii> Bou: Ah... no idea there offhand, sorry
<rafytafy> omorning genii
<rafytafy> -o
 * genii hands rafytafy a coffee
 * rafytafy ahead of you...shows his Campbells soup cup filled with joe :)
<rafytafy> ooo some updates this morning...looks like kernel ones
<rafytafy> WICD works much better for Hardy then network-manager-kde
 * rafytafy wonders if wicd will ship with 10.4
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<katoda> hi, where can I find information how something is reached in KUbuntu? Is there any developer's mailing list?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<mee_> Can I use Project Neon in *Ubuntu* Intrepid (8.10)? I have tried PPA but after updating apt there is no nightly package available!
<Ursinha> mee_, amarok-nightly you mean?
<Mamarok> Ursinha: there also is kde-nightly
<Ursinha> Mamarok, really? that's cool :)
<mee_> Ursinha: yes, or even kde-nightly and etc. I'm not sure if they support Intrepid
<Ursinha> mee_, what the PPA page says?
<mee_> Ursinha: PPA says jaunty
<Mamarok> mee_: Jaunty for sure, I think it's too hard to maintain for Intrepid
<mee_> Ursinha: but if you google tou can find blogs or ... that just change the "jaunty" in the ppa to intrepid or hardy (hardy is in Neon's website too!) and it's working for them.
<mee_> Ursinha: if you google "project neon", first is : http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482
<Ursinha> mee_, I believe you :)
<mee_> Ursinha: that says "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main"
<mee_> Ursinha: lol
<Ursinha> I asked you to check the ppa page because it generally shows the packages and the distributions they're built for
<Ursinha> maybe nightly packages aren't built for intrepid
<mee_> Ursinha: I believe there must be something for intrepid
<mee_> Ursinha: they can (could) support hardy :/
<Ursinha> mee_, https://edge.launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Ursinha> it seems it's only jaunty
<mee_> Ursinha: :(
<shahn> is qparted not on the life cd?
<shahn> Is there anything similar?
<greg__> Hello all
<greg__> Where can i get memory usb without U3 Sysytem?
<jetrii> How would I go about completely removing Kubuntu-desktop from an Ubuntu system? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop still leaves all the other KDE applications behind
<JontheEchidna> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<katoda> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<JontheEchidna> oh, he left. too bad
<katoda> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<jhutchins_lt> I have a feisty system and when I do aptitude update, I get a bunch of 404's.  Why?
<Tm_T> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Tm_T> jhutchins_lt: means, it's not supported anymore in any way
<jhutchins_lt> So does that mean the mirrors have shut down?
<Tm_T> jhutchins_lt: for that particular version, yes
<jhutchins_lt> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest92251> hey
<jhutchins_lt> So, hmm,  If I'm running 7.04, and 7.10 is eol, there's no upgrade path.
<jhutchins_lt> What do I do?
<goldrake_> hallo
<Tm_T> seems so
<goldrake_> how can i set the proxy for using with kpackagekit?
<Tm_T> goldrake_: hmm, is there systemwide proxy configured?
<goldrake_> Tm_T: how can i made it?
<goldrake_> i'm newer in kubuntu, i often work with gnome
<Tm_T> jhutchins_lt: hmm, several options: reinstall new version (and keep your data), force upgrade to some supported version (might be messy)
<Tm_T> goldrake_: hmmm, does systemsettings have anything for that
<jhutchins_lt> I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Tm_T> ooh, nice
<jhutchins_lt> Tm_T: Trying to do this remotely.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know if kate has a autocopy plugin
<Tm_T> shadowhywind: what that would do exactly?
<shadowhywind> Tm_T after I finish selecting(highlighting) some text, it would automatically ctrl_c (copy) it
<Tm_T> shadowhywind: mmmm, that's done by primary selection, middleclick (can be emulated using left and right buttons) will paste then
<shadowhywind> Tm_T: I just saw something about that, my only issue with the middleclick though, is I have a touchpad
<Tm_T> shadowhywind: you can do middleclick by pressing both mousebuttons, or you can set Klipper to use primaryselection synced with clipboard
<shadowhywind> Tm_T thanks! clicking both mousebuttons worked.. now only if i could get it to see a twofinger tap as a middle click, hehe
<itstk> is it worth updating video card drivers for linux/
<itstk> ?*
<rafytafy> if you will get new features out of them
<itstk> well i didnt have any preinstalled drivers on this machine.. i just threw in an old geforce fx card
<itstk> I have no idea how to install drivers though :/
<genii> Usually the best available open-source driver is already installed. For proprietary drivers, to run the jockey-kde program and it would guide you through the latest available packaged driver which is not free. After that if a later one is needed, you'd need to go the manual route of d/l from manufacturer, etc
<itstk> basically sounds like a hassle to install new drivers
<itstk> :p
<genii> The jockey-kde isn't too much of a hassle. Manual d/l and compile though, usually is.
<itstk> how would I go about installing these drivers :o
<jhutchins_lt> Heh.  Initial upgrade is still running.
<genii> itstk: run from Kbutton...System..    the one called Hardware Drivers
<cintia> anyone from brazil?
<cintia> i guess that i'm in wrong local... bye...
<notmeanyway> hello, is it hard to make a custom localization for a kde4 program?
<notmeanyway> hello, can anybody point me to a link how to translate a kde4 program?
<genii> notmeanyway: You *may* want to ask in #kubuntu-devel  channel
<notmeanyway> okay i'll give it a shot
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> could someone help me solve my problem?
<ubuntu_> i've installed kubuntu 9.10 beta from livecd
<ubuntu_> i worked fine, everything was ok
<ubuntu_> but i had to install windows (i need autocad software)
<genii> !karmic | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks i'll try there
<genii> ubuntu_: For Windows apps under the program called WINE, ask in the channel ##winehq  (or might be called #winehq)
<ubuntu_> i know, but i'm not sure wine supports autocad well, i tried virtualbox emulation too
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<genii> ubuntu_: Search their database to see how well or not it might work, the bot has the link above
<phixis> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sheldon> kde 4.3.2 on karmic repo is compiled with qt 4.6 ?
<Mamarok> sheldon: I don't think so, no, Qt 4.5.2 is much more likely, since 4.6 is not officially released yet
<JontheEchidna> sheldon: nope
<sheldon> thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<mimio> hola, alguna chica de Colombia?
<hariseldon99>  Hi. My nvidia just got borked beyond repair in my karmic installation, and Im trying to roll back to my onboard intel card, but xorg refuses to show and srops me to a tty. How do you reconfig xorg in karmic?
<mimio> nadie de Colombia?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jhutchins_lt> Hm, upgrade tool failure...
<jhutchins_lt> Ah, expected.
<notmeanyway> now how can i add the option to open the program Audex, when an audio cd is put into the drive?
<neri> hi
<jhutchins_lt> Sheesh.  1G Athalon.  I wonder if the current release will even run on it.
<besitzer_> hey
<Ev0luti0n_> <jhutchins_lt> Sheesh.  1G Athalon.
<Ev0luti0n_> i stopped reading there
<Ev0luti0n_> :P
<ubuntunewbie> afternoon everyone
<Ev0luti0n_> yellow
<ubuntunewbie> question: just installed kubuntu not sure its the newest release, but the pckge managment is not adept
<ubuntunewbie> been messing around with the one installed, and cant get it to bring up the pckges i have
<RussellAlan> My mouse in KDE keeps jumping to the bottom right hand corner
<RussellAlan> Can anyone help?
<jhutchins_lt> Ev0luti0n_: Yeah, so you can see how it might still be at 7.04.
<jhutchins_lt> Doesn't get used very often or very much.
<MaikB> Hi there.  I just installed 9.10 beta into a virtual box and get "You don't have the necessary privileges to perform this action" when trying to install something via KPackageKit
<MaikB> Shouldn't it just ask for my password?
<Pici> MaikB: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<MaikB> Pici: ? How is this related to support?
<ubuntunewbie> Pici, how do i bring up the pckge tree, to select different pckges to install?
<MaikB> Isn't this the right channel for kubuntu beta testing?
<genii> MaikB: No, it's not
<Pici> MaikB: No, #ubuntu+1 is.
<MaikB> Pici
<MaikB> ok
<Pici> ubuntunewbie: during install?
<ubuntunewbie> well, it never gave me that option
<Pici> Because thats not an option that is presented during the install.
<ubuntunewbie> but after install in sys adept isnt the software upate and pckge tree option
<ubuntunewbie> kpackage is there
<ubuntunewbie> but not adapt
<Pici> I believe  thats what you need to use then. adept is deprectated iirc.
<ubuntunewbie> ahh..
<ubuntunewbie> ok, does kubuntu have a wiki??..it has been a few yrs since played with nix..and then it was gentoo
<Pici> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Ev0luti0n_> www.kubuntu.org :P
<ubuntunewbie> sweet you have a wiki bot here??
<genii> ubuntunewbie: All the command-line stuff you would use in regular Ubuntu also apply to Kubuntu, it's only the gui directions that would be somewhat different, so the Ubuntu wiki still mostly applies
<MaikB> ok, I've done my duty.  This is an ridiculous bug.
<ubuntunewbie> one thing i am confused about..well several..but, my flavor shows amd, i thought i snagged entel
<ubuntunewbie> not sure how to flash what my flavor is, on here
<genii> ubuntunewbie: The amd64 version is for both intel and amd
<ubuntunewbie> ahh..ok, i did get a error about my mib size
<ubuntunewbie> how on earth do i change that?
<ubuntunewbie> i remember that is important
<genii> ubuntunewbie: uname -a             tells you kernel, architecture and other info. Ram messages might vary, you would usually get something like that using a 32 bit version on a box with 4Gb or more
<StaszkuSkosztuj> identify Pin27011986
<avorntur> hi, I was thinking of replacing my current fedora install by kubuntu, but I read that a new version is coming out soon, is it smarter to wait a little while or is the upgrading process danger-free enough?
<supert0nes> fresh install is always best
<avorntur> k, so wait a little while?
<supert0nes> or get a beta
<sci> :)
<jamesjedimaster> i would wait for the release
<supert0nes> might not be the official right answer but upgrading is a pain
<sci> i use kubuntu 9.10 beta. its ok
<solidus-river> hey, i just installed 9.04 and it doesnt detect my wireless card
<solidus-river> it used to auto detect it under restricted drivers and prompt to install them but i cant even find a network tray icon in kde 4
<solidus-river> any tips on setting up wireless?
<sci> sudo apt-get install wicd
<sci> or cant detect wireless card?
<solidus-river> i'm not sure which is going on. It used to prompt me to install drivers for it in 7.04 but it no longer does in the latest release. I'm not sure if its a lack of manager or a lack of detection
<Syrinx> never had a wireless card but should it show up on lspci?
<sci> knetworkmanager in kubuntu 9.04 is bad
<subito> hi, whenever i have qsynth and vmpk launched i can't have sounds for other softwares in my computer; can i fix that?
<sci> qsynth and vmpk to turn off, and reinstall pulse audio
<alexei> ping
<Quindo> can someone help me with a quick question?
<Quindo> can someone help me with a quick question?
<LjL> perhaps not, but you'll probably lose nothing if you actually ask the question
<Quindo> how do I find my computer specs using kubuntu.  I have explored most of the system settings icons with no luck.  I am using 9.0.4 (not installed)
<Quindo> anyone know how to find the computer hardware specs using kubuntu?
<glenn> hey
<glenn> anybody that can help me
<Quindo> with what?
<BluesKaj> !ask | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glenn> ok, all in one line
<rejohn> Anyone seeing spurious graphics problems in Ubuntu 904??  I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using KUbuntu 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue
<glenn> i am trying to install a program, but it says: an error occured! E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<glenn> hey
<glenn> [23:29] <glenn> anybody that can help me
<glenn> ohh sorry repeat
<Syrinx> glenn, u are trying to install it from .deb package?
<kurumin> how can I to list the channels?
<glenn> yes, from the preinstalled programs on ubuntu...gnome, where you click on applications - add/remove
<kebomix> hello , gparted and kubuntu and ubuntu installer  doesn't see my partitions !!!?
<glenn> ubuntu hasnt work very well on my computer, im using ubuntu 8.04...couldnt install 9.04 or 9.10...i have an acer AS3810T-354G32n
<Syrinx> glenn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465073
<Syrinx> it's old but i recommend trying it
<glenn> syrinx . thanks bro...haha, god bless ubuntu :D!!!
<Syrinx> [:
<glenn> do you guys think ubuntu or windows is better, easier to use and user-friendly!??
<glenn> the reason why most people use windows is that windows doesnt require these console commands, like DOS for example...its just plain and more Graphic User Interface (GUI) !
<Syrinx> Well it depens how much u want to mess wth your computer
<glenn> if Ubuntu was more "dummy friendly" as i would like to put it and by that i mean easier to use and more stabile or crash safe...i think more people would use it more! ;D
<Syrinx> When windows break usually best method is format C:, under linux, everything is fixable
<glenn> Syrinx . what do you mean: mess ?
<Syrinx> Well do get something working whch doesn't but should
<Syrinx> I had gazillion problems with my old computer. Only system that worked on that was debian
<glenn> Syrinx . yes, but thats a pro side on linux for advanced users, not for beginner/dummy users...whom for them its just easier to put a CD in the drive to do all the work and sadly to say, most people are like that... ;)
<Syrinx> This works qute well
<Syrinx> I didn't expect kubuntu to be so comfortable
<Syrinx> Install, some updates and everything worked
<Syrinx> People are simply used to windows and linux still has that geek aura
<glenn> syrinx . yeah, kubuntu is awesome...but for me gnubuntu or ubuntu works better...
<Syrinx> i don't like gnome
<glenn> syrinx . yes, its that also, but linux has alot of cons...unfortunately if you compare it to windows
<Syrinx> Software is another issue
<Syrinx> I have to use some windows only soft for school and work
<glenn> syrinx . no, not just software...in all aspects
<glenn> syrinx . windows sucks anyways! ;D
<glenn> syrinx . windows = brain control
<Syrinx> Yea, M$ has brainwashed ppl like TV does
<Syrinx> But it's getting better
<rp2> hello all
<glenn> Syrinx . yea, its like an addiction...even though it has some minor advantages
<glenn> hello rp2 :) welcome <3
<rp2> hi ... i have a question ... i have kubuntu up and running now (9.04) but with Rosegarden sound is incredibly choppy.  I've googled a little for real-time kernel support with Ubuntu and people basically say it's broken. what is your experience?
<glenn> rp2 i dont know
<Syrinx> rp2: don't know, haven't used it
<Syrinx> mby try audacity?
<Syrinx> Haven't tried it in 9.04 tho
<rp2> audacity works fine, recording with it, too . ... it's midi files that are choppy (surprisingly, i thought they'd be easier)
<rp2> i'll see if i can install linux-rt and just try booting with it (I hate havuing to fool around like that but well, Rosegarden is so much fun)
<rp2> next question: anyone with a Skype and a working webcam?
<Syrinx> Nope
<Syrinx> I have webcam somewhere but don't use skype
<glenn> rp2 no but i know that there is a skype version for ubuntu, but many have had problems with it
<rp2> i've managed to get audio working
<glenn> ohh really
<glenn> ok, let me install it and see if mine works
<glenn> :P
<rp2> that was hard enough ... reinstalled Ubuntu for that purpose in fact
<glenn> yeah, ive installed ubuntu alot of times
<glenn> but it was worth it
<rp2> i have also tried the beta version ... without success ... suppose i could try again on the new installation
<glenn> its just that im a beginner and dont know alot of commandos
<kebomix> gparted and ubuntu installer doesn't see my partitions !! , any solution?
<glenn> kebomix . i think you can install a partition program from the add/remove programs option
<glenn> kebomix . maybe that could help
<rp2> kebomix: are they on a fixed hard disk?
<kebomix> the file manager on live cd read them and access them well
<Syrinx> kebomix: does fdisk -l give u any error?
<Syrinx> oh wait
<Syrinx> wrong command
<kebomix> nope
<Syrinx> oh it's right command but u have to run it as root to get any results
<Syrinx> Well i've seen gparted fail on some other cases too
<glenn> rp2 are you there? whats your skype? add me
<kebomix> Syrnix: no errors http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/287368/
<rp2> i added you and now i can't see any of my contacts
<rp2> huh?
<Syrinx> kebomix: i formatted my disk becuse of that - Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Syrinx> kebomix: i formatted my disk becuse of that - Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Syrinx> And i if u wnat to install ubuntu i recommend using ext3 or ext4
<kebomix1> i'm not going to format it !!!, there is recovery partition on it !
<Syrinx> kebomix1: but u want to install ubuntu right?
<kebomix1>  screenshots here http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8015/snapshot1.png  and here http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4782/snapshot2g.png
<kebomix1> Syrinx
<kebomix1> yeah , sure !
<Syrinx> kebomix1: that looks bad
<Syrinx> There's probably something wrong with partition table
<Syrinx> And for ubuntu ext3 or ext4 is more useful than those nfts's u have atm
<Syrinx> Anyway's i got to sleep, cya
<kebomix1> yeah :(
<Syrinx> Google is your friend coz this seems pretty inactive atm
<firefly> how do i make a privte irc
<kebomix1> good night :) & thanks for trying to help :)
<subito> hi, is there something similar to the option DontZap for the tty consoles? (ctrl+alt+F1 etc.)
#kubuntu 2009-10-07
<happyhessian> how do i get knetworkmanager to "manage" eth0 if for some reason it is showing me "not managed" when i hover and ifupdown (eth0) when i click on the logo?
<Guest69967> hey, i have a broadcom airforce 1 wireless card and it is not working with 9.04
<Guest69967> and nothing shows up under proprietary drivers in hardware
<Guest69967> i should be using proprietary broadcom kernel modules and it appears they are loaded but thier not listed in my device drivers, does this mean thier not getting used?
<Guest69967> hmm, lively today
<TechN9ne> Hi all how do i connect Kubuntu 9.04 to ubutnu using only crossover cable?
<maple1> how do I commit suicide properly?
<Pincushion> nice
<LjL> maple1: stay in #ubuntu-offtopic for 10 more minutes
<Lord_Drachenblut> maple1: install gentoo stage 1 on a 286
<LjL> you'll find the right inspiration
<Pincushion> I agree with Drachenblut
<Lord_Drachenblut> but i hope to one day have the chance to run a gentoo system on a quantum computer and run make world
<Pincushion> I guess you can play God at that point.
<Pincushion> Do you have to run make clean first?
<Lord_Drachenblut> hmmm maybe i am thinking the wrong command... has been awhile since i have run gentoo. the one that rebuilds the entire system
<Lord_Drachenblut> i want to know how long it takes on a computer that is suppose to have the answer before you ask it
<Pincushion> Not sure, I ran it once and it took so long to get where I wanted to (Celeron 400), that I went to something else.
<douglask> Question: in Kmail and Konversation (haven't tested others), help, <app> handbook throws an error reading, "The file or folder help:/konversation/index.html does not exist."  Any ideas on how to resolve this?
<Balsaq> anyone here good at getting online videos to play at the correct speed in buntu? i heard driver support for older ATI cards is a problem, found a card by nvivia that fits my machine and nvidia says they have drivers for buntu, i am non technical newbie-does this sound like a legitimate fix for my slow playing online vids?
<Balsaq> havent bought the nvidia yet-trying to find out if i am on track before the purchase
<Balsaq> does the video card and the drivers have anything to do with the the speed at which online videos play?
<douglask> Balsaq: rarely.
<douglask> more often, it's an issue of the speed of the download.  here's how to check:
<douglask> on youtube.com, start a vid, pause it until the whole bar is grey (fully loaded), then play it.
<LuisJa> hello i need some help
<LuisJa> i am not able to play runescape HD, before upgrading to kubuntu 9.04 (like 1 month and half ago) i could play
<douglask> LuisJa: it's ok to just ask your question.  You'll find that is true in most IRC help type channels.
<LuisJa> pls i am desesperate, i love runescape HD
<LuisJa> oh lol
<LuisJa> pls =S
<douglask> No worries.  Now, I've never played runescape in my life, so I'm not really able to help.
<LuisJa> oh ok...
<LuisJa> but is rare
<LuisJa> i will tell u what happen
<LuisJa> i was happy playing in 8.04
<douglask> sure ...
<LuisJa> then i upgraded
<LuisJa> after that, i could not play for nearly 2 weeks because it said:
<LuisJa> unable to play, u dont have the lastest java
<LuisJa> but it was the sudo aptitude install sunjava from repos...
<LuisJa> i think a actu fixed it
<douglask> Ok, make sure you install the sun java 6 runtime package
<LuisJa> BUT, now everytime i click in play in HD, nothing happens, it stays in standart...
<LuisJa> what??
<douglask> Ok, HD is like high def output, yes?
<LuisJa> indeed
<douglask> In that case, look at the video driver.
<LuisJa> i got an nvidia
<LuisJa> what i can do?
<LuisJa> its maybe: that or a java problem, dont know what to do
<douglask> Under the system menu, check "hardware drivers" and see if there are any available updates.
<LuisJa> ok
<douglask> Other than that I dunno.
<LuisJa> mmm
<LuisJa> nop
<LuisJa> not actu it seems
<LuisJa> damn,,,
<FloodBotK1> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuisJa> srry
<douglask> LuisJa: don't worry, it's a bot.
<LuisJa> oh!
<douglask> if it sees 4 lines in a row from one person, it reminds the user.
<LuisJa> u need to be a member tu report a problem in runescape...
<LuisJa> is there not another place someone can help me?
<douglask> LuisJa: not that I know of... I'd search for any online forums.
<afeijo> its normal that my CPU temp is 72C ?
<douglask> afeijo: that sounds on the high side.
<afeijo> douglask: my fan is a bit noisy
<afeijo> C2D 6400 2.13 ghz
<afeijo> wow, 86C now
<windsplunts> Hello
<windsplunts> I was wondering if someone can help me with Spring, the RTS... Its being very laggy
<douglask> afeijo: I'd shut down, and use some compressed air or a vacuum to clean out that heat sink and fan.  You may want to take it to a shopt and get a new heatsink / fan on it.
<afeijo> douglask: I replaced the heat-sink about 16 month ago, time to do it again?
<afeijo> my case have extra fans
<afeijo> 12x12 on the back
<ubuntu> hola
<vertago1> anyone know why kwrite would work from konsole but not from the application menu?
<joshjtl> hey folks, is there something i need to do to get the Remember the Milk plasma to work?
<tmerriam_> hi, im trying to compile a custom kernel and it says it runs out of space, but i dont know where. everything looks like it has plenty of room
<tmerriam_> @vertagol try pasting the command in the kwrite link to console and see what happens
<vertago1> it works
<vertago1> "kwrite %U"
<tmerriam_> hmm, thats weird. ive only ever seen that with wine
<vertago1> yeah I think I am going crazy. When I launch it from the app menu or by right clicking a file and doing open with I get: "A KDE text-editor component could not be found.
<vertago1> Please check your KDE installation."
<vertago1> actually
<vertago1> I think it is related to updating to 4.3.2
<vertago1> let me try to restart kde and see if that fixes it
<vertago1> brb
<vertago1> tmerriam_ yes, restarting fixed it
<tmerriam_> ah, cool
<vertago1> anyone heard anything about when the glitches on intel graphics chips will be resolved?
<tmerriam_> the alphas and betas looked a lot better
<tmerriam_> *beta
<vertago1> what kernel are they using?
<vertago1> 2.6.31
<tmerriam_> 30, i think
<tmerriam_> oh 31?
<vertago1> yeah they don't freeze the kernel until a few weeks from now
<tmerriam_> ....it comes out in a few weeks
<tmerriam_> isnt it frozen?
<vertago1> trying to find the calendar, I was looking at it yesterday
<vertago1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<vertago1> kernel freeze is the 15th
<douglask> vertago1: cool to knoww.
<vertago1> anyone using the beta?
<tv9> who one using kubuntu 8.4?
<Lord_Drachenblut> vertago1: I have been using it since alpha 4 on my main laptop
<Lord_Drachenblut> and it fixed a screen flicker issue i was having before
<tv9> I am using kubuntu 8.4 as client in my network. We are using Apple SMB server for data sharing. i am able to read and write permission in my apple SMB server storage from my client system (Kubuntu 8.4). I successfully mount SMB server in client system automatically.
<tv9>  But when ever i try to make sub folder in storage like ( Storage/Ashit/Ashish ) its creat that but after that i can not access that folder from same system but i can access that folder from my other network system which is working on Win Xp os. So advice me what i have to do i can access Storage, Ashit but i can not access Ashish, which is created by me from same system.
<FloodBotK1> tv9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vertago1> don't folders need the x permission to open?
<tmerriam_> yeah, on linux. not sure how smb works. using nfs here
<vertago1> tv9 try giving the folders the x permission
<tv9> i can open but can't right......
<tmerriam_> not owner/wrong permission?
<douglask> I wonder if karmic will resolve an issue I've got where I cannot come bak from suspend to ram.
<tv9> all permission i given to mount point...
<vertago1> there is some flag you can set to propagate permissions down the tree, let me look it up
<douglask> chmod -R or -r prolly.  run chmod --help to find out
<tv9> there is on mount point one trycon is there the colour is green
<tv9> that meance it is connected
<vertago1> you might check the umask
<vertago1> that affects the permissions of new files you create
<tv9> i can wright on my page but can't on sub folder supose /storage/asit is created but can't wright on 'asit'
<LuisJa> i got a problem triying to play runescape HD: the HD is not working, it worked fine before i had kubuntu 32bit, but i reinstalled and used 64bit, now HD doesnt wanna load: i click, but the buttons does nothing, it keeps in standart (works fine), can someone help me?
<vertago1> are you using the same java plugin?
<asit> hiii
<asit> anyone using kubuntu 8.4?
<douglask> 8.4 ... what's the name on that one again?
<JontheEchidna> 8.04, the hardy heron
<asit> KUBUNTU 8.4.
<douglask> Ah.  No, I'm on Jaunty.
<douglask> 9.04 if I remember right
<asit> i'm talking about hardy
<luis__> buenas noches
<luis__> uppss
<luis__> sorry
<luis__> good nite
<luis__> i am  trying to resize pics from my albums and i am using Gwenview but it doesnt give me an optinos to resize pics how or wich software should i use to do it hel pls
<jaldhar> Hello.  Is anyone using the micro-blogging plasmoid?  Are you having problems seeing tweets other than your own?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Balsaq> may change vid cards due to slow vidoe performance with my old ATI card, had this channel found that nividia card offer better driver support thus allowing the vids to play correctly?
<will_> Anyone know how to add a repo for KDE 4.2 that will work with Kubuntu 8.04?
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Has anyone here ever defragged an XFS partition with xfs_fsr? I'm needing to do this, but gus3's comment from here - http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/26451/ - has me more than a little nervous.
<Syrinx> contrast: he also says that xfs_fsr shouln't be used
<Syrinx> And digital data with no backup is actuallt lost data [:
<NoReflex> Hey guys! Do you know how I can open a multipart email attachment in Kubuntu (Karmic)?
<rabidweezle> Syrinx: Seems like these days, data without 2 backups are lost data :/
<manzanit> hola
<apparle> hi
<apparle> Plz help with ati opensource
<mahdi_> mahdi87
<noren> hello everyone
<work> hi
<work> hi.im using ubuntu..i want to kill the audio program..but doing ps aux doesnt lead me anynearer.anyone can hel?
<noren> i am looking for a nice ebbok reader i dont want to read in okular its boring !! please suggest
<noren> work: try running the Run command by right clicking the desktop
<work> noren: Run?
<work> im using ubuntu feisty
<noren> thers an option called (Run Command) wen u right click on the desktop
<noren> !ebook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebook
<noren> !reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader
<noren> !reed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reed
<Syrinx> noren, if they are in pdf, i used kpdf
<Syrinx> But seems like it's not active anymore
<noren> is kpdf better than okular
<work> ??
<noren> work: are u trying to kill a specific prog
<Syrinx> work: go to console, type ps -A, find program u are trying to kill and type kill [program id]
<work> Syrinx: the thing is ive shut down any audio application
<work> but still cant play any sound
<work> and in ps command, im not sure what audio program is still not killed
<work> im using totem by the way
<noren> work: restart the kdm
<Syrinx> work: i recommend u amarok, but that's just my personal preference [:
<work> this is the paste..http://pastebin.com/d1e12e27f
<alvin> If I hover the mouse over the 'Indicator Display' widget, it says 'No applications running'. What is it for? Actually several applications are running (Quassel for example)
<Syrinx> work: i can see from that paste that u still have totem running
<work> aiks
<work> wrong paste..wait
<noren> work:  i see u are using gdm then restart the gdm
<work> gdm is?
<work> yeah i have few gdms
<Syrinx> gnome display manager
<work> ok
<Syrinx> there's alternative to x restart for sure
<work> so its related to audio?
<kiharex> hallo?
<Mamarok> !hi | kiharex
<ubottu> kiharex: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kiharex> mamarok: what up?
<Mamarok> kiharex: this is a support channel, do you have a question?
 * kiharex needs some assistance
<kiharex> Mamarok: of course
<kiharex> Mamarok: can you do a "/whois" on my id
<kiharex> i'm trying to set my info to private via konversation (kde app)
<kiharex> as well as the "id" portion of my nick/info.  i have tried several things and i don't think it's working
<Mamarok> kiharex: you can't obfuscate your IP, unless you have a cloak
<kiharex> nothing to change in the .rc
<kiharex> mamarok: not so concerned about the IP
<Mamarok> kiharex: read the freenode help online
<kiharex> really the id portion
<kiharex> hrmm yeah...ok
<kiharex> thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome
 * kiharex gone away crying
<Mamarok> kiharex: please stay on topic
<T-Lo> hi all, just got KDE 4.3.2 from kubuntu-ppa. works fine, but i noticed that kdepim (kmail, etc.) has still version 4.3.1. will it be updated, too?
<meeee> how can I get links of files that are going to be downloaded by apt-get upgrade?
<Spaceman> is 'Write-error on swap-device' a serious problem?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<christian86> hey guys, since i updated my jaunty to kde 4.3.2 i cant open language settings in control centre, the windows is frozen and i can kill progress, no error messenger, any ideas?
<AlexZion> hi everyone, someone can suggest me a good alternative for Ark ?
<jaldhar> I asked this last night but didn't get a response.  Is anyone using the micro-blogging plasmoid?  Are you having problems seeing tweets other than your own?
<jaldhar> this is on jaunty btw
<contrast> Anyone know what would cause the video portion of Qt-based video players to be see-through when Compiz is running? I've tried different player backends, drivers, resetting Compiz to default settings, all to no avail. It's kinda driving me nuts. : \
<yura> hell. I need to make checking for boostlib >= 1.34.0... configure: error: We could not detect the boost libraries (version 1.34 or higher). If you have a staged boost library (still not installed) please specify $BOOST_ROOT in your environment and do not give a PATH to --with-boost option.  If you are sure you have boost installed, then check your version number looking in <boost/version.hpp>. See http://randspringer.de/boost for more documentation.
<yura> sorry
<yura> I had  specify BOOST_ROOT  in enveroment, but when i try to "configure" phc lib, it talk to me: If you have a staged boost library (still not installed) please specify $BOOST_ROOT in your environment and do not give a PATH to --with-boost option.
<yura> can you help me. i'm a newer in ubuntu
<yura> can you tell me whats wrong?
<Spaceman> is compcache really needed by (k)ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> I did a apt-get upgrade  and dist-upgrade last night on my home desktop and now I cannot use it.  After entering the username and password, I get a black screen with my mouse pointer and it never changes.  I looked at dmesg but didn't notice anything obvious and I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still no luck.  What else can I do?
<martinix> hello
<martinix> can anyone tell me why i dont see the react-option  "laptop lid closed" in the PowerManagement settings?
<martinix> funny fact: i see it on my girlfriends laptop but not on mine
<martinix> same ubuntu version
<martinix> same laptop vendor and setup except gfx card
<martinix> anyone?
<JuJuBee> martinix: dunno, but in my experience power management has been a but unpredictable.
<JuJuBee> getting better, but still seems flakey at times
<blackcoffeerider> ok - just wanted to verify that i am not mentally ill or something
<blackcoffeerider> since her kubuntu is a clone of mine
<blackcoffeerider> if anyone has an idea ragarding this just drop me a line please
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lrdofnightmares> Hello guys!!!! Whats up!!? I have a solution about programing for newbies like myself, if you want to know asm
<Gintulis> when I try to install x64 package (system kubuntu 9:04 x64), I get an error "KPackgeKit: Sorry, an error occurred" wherein the problem may be?
<jhutchins_lt> Now for Gutsy=>Hardy.  This one says says 1.5 hrs vs. the 6 some that feisty=>gutsy took.
<BluesKaj> Gintulis, clean install ?
<Gintulis> no, i have virtualbox 3.0, i i try to install newest version, from downloaded paskage
<BluesKaj> Gintulis, 64 bit system ?
<Gintulis> yes
<Spaceman> is vitualbox running in 64bit mode?
<Gintulis> yes
<jhutchins_lt> Gintulis: You're using the GUI, right?
<Gintulis> yes
<hajbal92> hi
<hajbal92> can somebody help me a bit?
<kaddi> Hi, wine somehow got associated to bat and exe files and automatically executes them, when I click on them. I would like to get the dialog back asking what to do with the file. Were can I set that?
<basajaun> hi get no disc error in kscd, but kscd playlist itemizes titles so obviously something in kscd points at wrong deveice what to do ?
<Spaceman> maybe right click the bat/exe files and select properties
<BluesKaj> kaddi, exe files are windows executable , they won't work without wine so they are auto-associated with wine
<Spaceman> remove wine from the list of applications
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I know, but I do a lot of malware related work and I don't want them to be accidentally executed
<Spaceman> system config / file types and search for exe / bat
<donovanh> goodday all. new to ubunto and having a blast. But have a little problem or 2. anyone available
<Spaceman> ask away
<kaddi> and it used to be that it asked if I wanted to execute the files with wine, which I could confirm or deny
<BluesKaj> well then right click on the fiel to associate it with something that can't launch it
<kaddi> Can't I just get back the dialog which asked me if I wanted to open the file with wine or kate or anything else?
<BluesKaj> unless you want to dump wine
<donovanh> Well i just got my new laptop. BYE BYE windows. its now running kubunto. it comes with an ATI card. I have got it configured to use the ati drivers and can set it up via sudo amdcccle.
<donovanh> However. It only seems to be able to use bigdesktop.
<donovanh> i was kinda hoping to use independant screens. so i can use different resolutions
<BluesKaj> it's kubuntu not kubunto / ubunto
<donovanh> thanks for my spelling correction
<donovanh> however when i set it to indepandant displays my taskbar dissapears and i cant drap windows to the second monitor is there something im doing wrong
<donovanh> ?
<BluesKaj> donovanh, that's an interesting request ..simultaneously ?...dunno if ATI is capable
<donovanh> ..simultaneously ? What you mean by that
<BluesKaj> at the same time
<donovanh> i know what it means, i mean do you want to know if i want to run the monitors at the same time.. the answer will be yes i do unless you know a better way to dual view using ATI.
<donovanh> It does allow be to do it as i can drag my cursor to the next window. however i cant drag a window etc
<salim> #windows
<donovanh> how do i resart x with rebooting the entire machine
<donovanh> without
<donovanh> as in i want my new xorg.conf options to be applied
<kaddi> you can log of and select restart x in the dropdown menu at the login screen
<kaddi> or if you enabled dontzap you can hit ctrl+alt+del (I think, haven't used it in a while)
<EvilRoey> Hello
<EvilRoey> any chance that Kubuntu 9.10 will come with kernel 2.6.32?
<kaddi> EvilRoey: I think that question is best asked in #ubuntu+1 But my guess would be no. Release is scheduled for in 2 weeks, I doubt they're going to switch the kernel til then.
<EvilRoey> aah
<EvilRoey> eesh.  I need taht r600 ati driver of 2.6.32
<kaddi> you might be able to upgrade the kernel independently. I've used 2.6.30 with intrepid before.
<kaddi> but I guess you will need someone doing the packages. ..
<StaszkuSkosztuj> identify Pin27011986
<Laeborg> i need a network manager there can auto connect to a hidden network (disabled ssid broadcast) and with support for vpn through pptp
<natschil> Hello. I would like to suggest that the following patch/workaround http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/1755/ be put into  the ubuntu packages, as not doing so would break the user experience for some of those of use who use compiz and kde together from 4.2 to 4.3
<SeicherlBoB> Is there a way to disable wifi and bluetooth on system startup (except rc.local)? Something like parameters when loading the modules?
<jhutchins_lt> I suppose you could blacklist the driver, or alias it off.
<SeicherlBoB> jhutchins_lt: i dont want to disable it completely, i only want it to be powered off at startup and start them on demand with acpi keys
<jhutchins_lt> SeicherlBoB: Have a look at startup services.
<SeicherlBoB> jhutchins_lt: what do you mean by that?
<SeicherlBoB> jhutchins_lt: i could just put the kill-wifi commands to rc.local, but i thougt there was another "nicer" way.
<NoReflex> Hello! I'm using Kubuntu Karmic beta and I would like to install smplayer and mplayer. The problem is that mplayer from karmic's repos is old. I need mplayer with vdpau support (nvidia 8600 m GT)! Is there an updated repo with mplayer?
<kaddi> NoReflex: this question is best asked in #ubuntu+1 since karmic is not out officially yet
<NoReflex> kaddi: I'm also have a kubuntu jaunty machine and I'm searching for a solution for both
<kaddi> NoReflex: there is a rep for an updated mplayer for jaunty I believe, don't know about karmic. one sec
<kaddi> NoReflex: I added this one to my sources.list with jaunty: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/mplayer/ubuntu jaunty main I'm not sure which version was proposed there, which one do you need at least=
<kaddi> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer it looks as if the packages are also up to date for karmic: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<kaddi> gotta run. see you
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> I'm adding a remote ipp printer using systemsettings, and I'm getting an error "the password may be incorrect" although I'm not being asked any password
<antlarr> any idea of what's happening?
<jhutchins_lt> antlarr: You can set the password in the uri, I believe it's ipp://user:password@address
<antlarr> aah, of course, I didn't think of that, let's try...
<Morydd> klipper is not showing up in my panel, but when I try to start it from konsole, it says it's already running. Any suggestions for getting it back?
<NoReflex> Morydd: try to find  it with ps aux, then kill the pid and start again
<antlarr> jhutchins_lt: nop, it doesn't allow me to edit the uri
<Morydd> NoReflex: still no icon.
<Karlita> Hello everyone! I just installed kubuntu and trying out linux first time ever =) I read that amarok is perfect to listen to music with. So i tried but it did not work, over at their channel they said I miss mp3 codecs and that I should ask here how to get them. Could someone please guide me?
<jhutchins_lt> Karlita: You probably need to add the PLF repositories and update.
<kishore> Hi I was just wondering why Qt applications in kubuntu are not compiled with QT_NODEBUG_OUTPUT defined. Is there any strong reason for this?
<antlarr> Karlita: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
<jhutchins_lt> Karlita: Um, no, stupid, wrong distro, sorry.  See antlarr's response.
<Karlita> Thank you guys
<antlarr> Karlita: you're welcome
<jhutchins_lt> Amarok 1's a pretty good music manager.  Jury's still out on 2.x.
<jhutchins_lt> Karlita: You may also be interested in xine as a player, and VLC or mplayer which include video.
<jhutchins_lt> Karlita: I haven't tried banshee yet, it's an alternative to Amarok.
 * Morydd vastly disliked 2 but I haven't looked at it again since I downgraded a few months ago.
<Karlita> I will certainly try them. Thank you
<antlarr> and amarok 2.2 was released a few days ago, be sure to try that one
<ovrdrive> anyone alive
<Karlita> May I ask, one last question. I've ben using windows until like 1 hr ago when i installed kubuntu. I am trying to get a vnc viewer. Any idea where I can find? I found tightvnc, which I also used in windows. But there are only a tar.bz file. I dunno how to install that?
<natschil> hello. On what irc channel can I suggest a patch to kubuntu?
<maco> natschil: #kubuntu-devel, though usually youd file a bug and attach it
<natschil> maco: thanks
<antlarr> Karlita: krdc
<antlarr> Karlita: or just press Alt-f2  and write  vnc://host  or vnc://host:port
<Karlita> Thank you =) will try out the krdc :)
<Karlita> antlarr: sudo apt-get install krdc is not working?
<Karlita> nm it was installed :P
<Morydd> Am I correct that the new versions of Firefox and Thunderbird won't be in the "regular" repos until the next version of kubuntu is released?
<Karlita> Oh oh.. I got a biiiig problem :( My sound is not working. It works when i log in.. then it displays a notfication that intel hd is not working
<Karlita> I got two soundcards.. One integrated , in my intel motherboard and one creative fatal1ty soundcard
<dwidmann> Karlita: might want to try blacklisting the creative card
<Karlita> Blacklisting it? but thats a better soundcard than the integrated one?
<dwidmann> Karlita: not without functional drivers it isn't?
<Karlita> dwidmann: Oh well I don't know :P I am barely a 2 hr linux user. Just installed it so I am kinda clueless
<dwidmann> I can double check, but I doubt that card will work well
<dwidmann> Karlita: hmm, it might work with the emu20k1 driver, not sure though
<dwidmann> Karlita: anyhow, I would try blacklisting either it or the other soundcard because they might conflict
<Karlita> dwidmann: sure i can blacklist the creative. How tho?
<dwidmann> Karlita: create a file in the /etc/modprobe.d/ folder - you can call it whatever you want to. in that file put "blacklist emu20k1", save it and restart.
<Karlita> dwidmann: Oki, one second, gonna google how to create a file
<dwidmann> Karlita: you'll need admin privileges to do it ... so pull up run command (alt + f2), type in 'kdesudo kate' (kdesudo will get you the root privileges, kate is a text editor)
<SilentWarrior> Can anyone help me setup Grub for booting windows and my kubuntu install? http://pastie.org/645693 has bit more info, for some reason my boot loader went retarded. Thanks
<jamesjedimaster> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SilentWarrior> jamesjedimaster: hey, I am trying to make a "root (hd0,0)" but it isnt working, i am booting as a live cd, so, something most be off, is there a grub command to get a list of available partitions?
<jamesjedimaster> check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SilentWarrior> in what partition?
<SilentWarrior> its a live cd
<darkmatter> "cat /proc/partitions" form the shell
<jamesjedimaster> where it is / installed
<SilentWarrior> i had windows, and kubuntu inside it with Wubi xD
<SilentWarrior> darkmatter: thx
<jamesjedimaster> sorry, i don't have experience with wubi
<darkmatter> i used wubi once
<SilentWarrior> no worries, just have to boot windows again and it should work
<darkmatter> i found a script to extract a wubi install into a partition
<darkmatter> that was sometime ago so I don't quite recall its name
<darkmatter> jamesjedimaster, / is not a partition on the harddisk
<SilentWarrior> http://pastie.org/645713 can you help me understand what of this relates to the grub command line terminology?
<SilentWarrior> i guess sda is the one i want
<jamesjedimaster> i meant the partition where / is installed, i didn't know he is using wubi
<darkmatter> SilentWarrior, if you're using wubi, I don't think kubuntu is actually installed on the disk
<SilentWarrior> darkmatter: it is xD
<darkmatter> i may be wrong though
<darkmatter> i think wubi uses a loopback device
<SilentWarrior> http://pastie.org/645693
<darkmatter> a file within the windows filesystem
<SilentWarrior> it displays as Xubuntu tho
<SilentWarrior> but its kubuntu
<SilentWarrior> but, dont worry about wubi, I want it to start booting windows again, once it does, wubi should pick up just fine too
<SilentWarrior> basically, i need help setting up grub on the first sda
<SilentWarrior> http://pastie.org/645713
<darkmatter> you'll break your system
<SilentWarrior> too late
<SilentWarrior> already is
<darkmatter> kubuntu isn't installed on the HD, it's installed in a file on the windows filesystem. A very large file
<SilentWarrior> odly enough, i took out a dvd rom, and system stop booting, thats why i need to fix my MBS
<darkmatter> you took out a dvd-rom drive?
<SilentWarrior> yup
<darkmatter> how would that affect your MBR?
<SilentWarrior> to fix my brothers pc, then MBR got screwed
<SilentWarrior> dont ask me
<SilentWarrior> Windows moves in misterious ways
<darkmatter> unlikely
<SilentWarrior> anyways, all my data is there
<darkmatter> windows might be reacting badly to a hardware change
<SilentWarrior> just checked with ubuntu live cd
<SilentWarrior> all my hardware is back inside it now tho
<darkmatter> it's very improbable for your MBR to spontaneously change
<SilentWarrior> just need it to start booting again
<darkmatter> boot windows in safe-mode
<SilentWarrior> it says i dont have a system
<SilentWarrior> same as if u unplug all harddrives ya know
<SilentWarrior> thats typical MBR error
<SilentWarrior> or un-existance of it
<SilentWarrior> rite?
<darkmatter> you have a windows problem
<SilentWarrior> i think my windows is fine
<SilentWarrior> as the data is fine
<SilentWarrior> just ... isnt booting
<SilentWarrior> it isnt actually calling the "start windows" thingy
<SilentWarrior> just passes all bios info, then says he cant find a system
<SilentWarrior> this happens to me from time to time
<SilentWarrior> normally i was about to reformat anyways, so, i dont really care, but this time its diferent
<darkmatter> is your bios OK?
<SilentWarrior> i just want to fix my MBR
<SilentWarrior> -.-'
<darkmatter> removing a drive could affect the BIOS
<SilentWarrior> everything is fine
<SilentWarrior> everything no... everything except MBR
<SilentWarrior> i beleave
<darkmatter> SilentWarrior, your MBR is window's based
<SilentWarrior> yup
<SilentWarrior> and now i want Grub
<darkmatter> too late
<SilentWarrior> so it doesnt break so often
<darkmatter> if linux was installed on a separate partition, you could do that now
<SilentWarrior> why is that
<darkmatter> in that case you'd know the root and boot partitions
<darkmatter> as it is, there's a virtual disk somewhere in the windows FS holding linux
<SilentWarrior> here : http://pastie.org/645693 http://pastie.org/645713
<SilentWarrior> isnt there it?
<SilentWarrior> that*
<SilentWarrior> everything shows up in there
<itstk> grr
<SilentWarrior> if i can boot sda, i should be able to boot wubi
<SilentWarrior> too
<SilentWarrior> rite?
<darkmatter> the first file is a windows boot.ini, it has nothing to do with linux
<itstk> has anyone had issues updating flash at all?.. ive uninstalled flash 9 and tried installing flash 10.. everything seems to be going ok but it still says i have flash 9.. any insight?
<darkmatter> the second is simply what the current kernel you're running has detected
<darkmatter> SilentWarrior: windows XP or vista?
<SilentWarrior> darkmatter: the first one, shows information about where the windows partition is, the (0)s you see there, the secund one, shows that the partitions arent hidden or missing
<SilentWarrior> windows xp
<SilentWarrior> vista has some wierd bootloader
<SilentWarrior> but thats not the case
<darkmatter> i hate to say this but
<darkmatter> back up the boot.ini
<darkmatter> and reinstall windows
<SilentWarrior> cant i just make Grub point to it?
<SilentWarrior> and install grub in the MBR
<SilentWarrior> because i dont want to reinstall windows
<SilentWarrior> beats the point of all this trouble
<SilentWarrior> i want to keep my data (programs, settings, files)
<darkmatter> reinstalling windows won't necessarily wipe your data
<darkmatter> do an "upgrade" rather than fresh install
<SilentWarrior> not all
<SilentWarrior> most
<SilentWarrior> settings gone, programs gone, etc
<darkmatter> nope
<SilentWarrior> the registry wont be updated either
<SilentWarrior> so, will have to fresh reinstall everything
<darkmatter> no need
<darkmatter> i'd rather not be dispensing windows advice right now
<SilentWarrior> if all i need is to get it loaded by the bootloader, then why reinstall it all?
<darkmatter> but you can do a re-install rather than a fresh install
<darkmatter> it will replace it's MBR
<SilentWarrior> yah, so will installing Ubuntu
<SilentWarrior> so will, replacing MBR by hand
<darkmatter> that too
<SilentWarrior> but replacing MBR by hand wont make my windows suffer nor will make my wubi install inside it suffer
<SilentWarrior> right?
<darkmatter> sounds easy
<darkmatter> you'll need a boot partition
<SilentWarrior> the boot partition can be my windows one, right?
<SilentWarrior> i have already grub copied to /boot/grub
<SilentWarrior> inside it
<darkmatter> i doubt that the kernel will boot from NTFS
<darkmatter> dunno
<SilentWarrior> now, i need to make MBR call grub
<darkmatter> SilentWarrior, simplest solution is the least pleasant one. reinstall windows. free your ubuntu and give it it's own partition
<darkmatter> choose upgrade rather than fresh installation
<darkmatter> windows will replace missing files and rewrite the MBR WITHOUT deleting your files and programs
<SilentWarrior> i would rather try the MBR solution before i screw anything else you know :/
<SilentWarrior> darkmatter: check this one out : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo
<SilentWarrior> where it says Recovering GRUB after reinstalling Windows
<darkmatter> that probably isn't a wubi install
<SilentWarrior> forget wubi please, suppose i just want a simple "boot windows"
<SilentWarrior> if wubi isnt working after, I can copy all my stuff easlity
<darkmatter> grub still requires a menu.lst file and i don't know what else
<SilentWarrior> because *ubuntu is cool like that
<darkmatter> it won't take NTFS
<SilentWarrior> you sure?
<darkmatter> http://www.techzonez.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3975
<darkmatter> it's just because of problems like these that i switched to linux in the first place
<darkmatter> SilentWarrior, http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6031733.html look at No 7
<darkmatter> i used recovery console once, it was a bad experience. caveat emptor
<SilentWarrior> yeah, well, i still have to use windows, but i use Macosx, windows and kubuntu (and xubuntu on my laptop)
<darkmatter> this would be a non-issue if ubuntu had it's own partition
<SilentWarrior> darkmatter: but, then again, windows wouldnt boot would it
<darkmatter> replacing with grub would be easy
<SilentWarrior> ohh, i see where your main point is, i cant install grub because i have only NTFS, am I right?
<SilentWarrior> if i didnt.. then it would be possible to use Grub
<darkmatter> exactly
<SilentWarrior> why didnt u say so in the first place? xD
<SilentWarrior> i was all confused for no reason
<darkmatter> i kept saying wubi
<SilentWarrior> wubi is inside windows ntfs partition so, wouldnt really help
<darkmatter> just backup your boot.ini
<darkmatter> let windows fix it's own MBR
<SilentWarrior> C:\wubildr.mbr = "Xubuntu"
<darkmatter> boot from a windows install CD and use recovery console or do a reinstall to replace missing files
<jhutchins_lt> Why couldn't you use boot to chainload the windows bootloader?
<SilentWarrior> only need to backup that line right?
<darkmatter> jhutchins, how would grub read the menu.lst file?
<darkmatter> there's no boot or root partition on the HD
<SilentWarrior> darkmatter: gona reboot and try that, brb =)
<darkmatter> goodluck
<darkmatter> backup the entire boot.ini file!
<jhutchins_lt> darkmatter: I'm pretty sure that lilo can do it, but it writes more info to the boot sector.
<jhutchins_lt> Been a while since I dual booted NT.
<darkmatter> jhutchins, lilo was before my time
<darkmatter> jhutchins, he's not dual-booting
<darkmatter> ubuntu is install via wubi
<darkmatter> there should be no linux partition
<kwyjibo> i just installed kubuntu 9.10 beta. i'm new to it. it asks me to install some updates, but when i agree, it says i don't have permission. it doesn't even ask me to elevate
<darkmatter> windows boots up, displays a menu of choices not grub
<NoReflex> Hello! I'm using KDE4.3 and I can't seem to be able to change the keyboard shortcut for activating the cube and configuring the magic lamp as the minimize effect.
<kwyjibo> how do i install updates if it doesn't even ask me to provide my password. it just refuses me?
<NoReflex> I would like to use Ctrl+Alt+Left, Ctrl+Alt=Right and Ctrl+Alt+Mouse for moving
<NoReflex> kwyjibo: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kwyjibo> thanks, NoReflex :)
<NoReflex> kwyjibo: you're welcome :)
<darkmatter> kwyjibo, or "kdesudo kpackagekit" if you prefer a GUI
<kwyjibo> the terminal is already going, but i'll try that next time, darkmatter. i wrote it down
<NoReflex> I'm using kwin as my composite window manager. I remember compiz had some tuning options for nvidia like loose binding and indirect rendering? Do I have to do something similar with kwin as well?
<jhutchins> darkmatter: Actually, lilo's still a viable alternative.
<jhutchins> darkmatter: I love the ability to pass a temporary default boot to it.
<jhutchins> I HATE having to perch over a system as it reboots to try to catch the boot menu.
<jhutchins_lt> Where are the instructions for a non-GUI upgrade?
<loldump> Hi I have a question about ubuntu supported
<loldump> when hardy is not supported in october or nov.
<loldump> does that mean that the universe/apt etc wont work for it
<loldump> or just that canonical no longer supports it (as in support help)
<loldump> sorry im not away
<loldump> i dont know how that happened :P
<Bou> jhutchins_lt: non-GUI upgrade of?
<jhutchins_lt> Hardy to interpid?
<jhutchins_lt> There are instructions for previous versions, but not for hardy.
<joshjtl> WOW moblin is really badass! I'm going to try and use it instead of kde
<JuJuBee> Yesterday I did an update and when I tried to restart and login, I have no session type anymore.  I just installed ubuntu-desktop but what happened to my kde installation?
<jhutchins_lt> Ah, there we go, have to update /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change it from lts to normal updates.
<JuJuBee> I originally installed kubuntu
<JuJuBee> So where did it go? and how do I get it back?
<jhutchins_lt> JuJuBee: Your login manager should offer the choice.
<JuJuBee> When I click on session (where I change from gnome to kde) there was neither...
<jhutchins_lt> You should still have kde, and if you kill the display manager, log in to a console, and run startkde it should start for you.  You may be able to tweak the login manager from there.
<JuJuBee> if I am logged in to gnome, how do I do that? (kill display manager)?
<JuJuBee> I just typed start<tab><tab> and there is no startkde command available.
<dwidmann> JuJuBee: /usr/bin/startkde is owned by kdebase-workspace-bin
<JuJuBee> and that is not installed according to my system...
<JuJuBee> so I need to install it , but why did it get removed during an update?
<dwidmann> JuJuBee: not sure, but in case other things were removed, try installing kubuntu-desktop
<JuJuBee> Well, thats disturbing.  is it possible I have a repo enabled that I shouldn't have?
<dwidmann> JuJuBee: Sure, it's possible.
<JuJuBee> is this one a bad one to have ?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<dwidmann> JuJuBee: not as reliable as main for sure ... not entirely out of the ordinary for upgrades to run into problems
<dwidmann> JuJuBee: fortunately once you iron out the wrinkles the packages are fine though
<JuJuBee> Ok, kubuntu-desktop is done.  BTW, how come <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace> no longer works?
<rmrfslash> Does anyone else think firefox is incredibly slow on kubuntu (9.04, kde 4.3)
<rmrfslash> or is it just me
<rmrfslash> I don't even really know what to do at this point.... just painstakingly slow.
<rmrfslash> Chrome is lightning fast
<rmrfslash> no problems w/ opera
<N0LLY> use chrome ;)
<rmrfslash> but ff is awful
<rmrfslash> well I don't really *want* to be limited to chrome
<rmrfslash> considering all the plugins for ff
<N0LLY> well what FF version are you using ?
<rmrfslash> I havw 2 versions installed
<rmrfslash> I have the standard ff for kubuntu
<N0LLY> for me, 3.5 is peerfect
<rmrfslash> 3.0.14 and 3.5
<rmrfslash> shirtoko 3.5.3
<N0LLY> yeah yeah ok
<rmrfslash> "It works on my computer"
<rmrfslash> "So what's the problem?"
<N0LLY> yeah well...
<rmrfslash> always an appropriate response to a user issue.
<rmrfslash> I wish I could say that to my users.
<N0LLY> I must admit I don`t know the cause, I`m only a common user here....
<LMJ> I would to know if anyone had this Vnc bug when I vnc my syster kubuntu 9.04 laptop : http://i37.tinypic.com/119wf14.png
<JuJuBee> Ok, now I have kde back.
<mauri> im looking for a tool like partition manager that is able to manage ntfs partition (resize)
<JuJuBee> I use the glassified theme and my panel used to be transparent, it is not anymore how do I correct that?
<JuJuBee> mauri gparted can resize ntfs
<mauri> JuJuBee: no, it is not able
<JuJuBee> I just used it today to do just that.
<JuJuBee> Is the ntfs partition mounted?
<mauri> JuJuBee: wait, i check
<mauri> JuJuBee: no it is not monted
<JuJuBee> dunno then, but I did resize an ntfs partition with gparted today
<JuJuBee> try booting from live cd
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, seems compositing is disabled and I cannot seem to resume it
<rmrfslash> Well... some success.
<JuJuBee> Yes.
<rmrfslash> I disabled firebug and this sped things up dramatically (for gmail). I don't remember firebug causing this bad of a scene in firefox before. I'm aware of the warning on gmail that firebug causes performance issues but i've been able to disregard it until now.
<rmrfslash> Before that however, disabling the ipv6 dns improved things
<NoReflex> Hey guys! I just installed Kubuntu karmic beta and I have a problem with my sound system. I have a Dell Inspiron 1520 notebook and lspci says : Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. My problem is whenever a sound is generated I can hear a crackling sound for about 1-2 seconds before
<devilsadvocate_> NoReflex, all sounds?
<NoReflex> yeah : flash, skype, kopete, smplayer
<NoReflex> I went to the configuration options multimedia and there are two options there: HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog and PulseAudio
<devilsadvocate_> NoReflex, yeah, those have been there for a while.
<devilsadvocate_> NoReflex, i used to have that problem with sounds from gtk apps, if that information is of any use
<devilsadvocate_> NoReflex, it sort of went away by itself after updates. but that was over a year ago
<NoReflex> If I try to play a test sound with pulseaudio it says : the device pulseaudio does not work falling back to stac..... and it plays the sound
<devilsadvocate_> NoReflex, you could then switch the hda intel one to the preferred device
<devilsadvocate_> NoReflex, and maybe see why pulseaudio isnt doing what its supposed to
<NoReflex> the HDA intel is the preferred device (top of the list)
<NoReflex> it seems the sound only appears when "starting the audio device"; for example if I have a application that uses the soundcard(a movie playing in smplayer at low volume) and I try to generate other sounds(test sounds, skype sounds, notification sounds) the crackling doesn't appear
<ubox> is kde uber better than gnome?
<NoReflex> this also works with a flash movie in a browser window and even works if the videos (smplayer, flash) are paused
<NoReflex> ubox: I used gnome for about a year and switched to kde about two days ago and I must say I really like KDE4.3. I still have some minor issues (kopete doesn't work well with yahoo accounts, few konsole fonts and a few other) but IMHO KDE4.3 is better than Gnome (2.26, 2.28)
<ubox> it sure looks better! :) i was looking a screenshots and it has cool things like transparencies built in
<NoReflex> ubox I think the thing I like most in KDE4 is the Kwin composite window manager- you can have cool desktop effects without installing compiz; oh yeah...and the widgets
<ubox> i am downloading the iso for kubuntu, i already have ubuntu and when i grab my new laptop later today i will take both for a test spin. it is a 64bit as of now i run an old ppc
<ubox> yea i like widgets
<NoReflex> ubox: Jaunty or Karmic?
<ubox> jaunty
<ubox> is karmic a huge jump?
<ubox> i'm on intrepid now, i tried to auto upgrade to jaunty and everything broke
<NoReflex> Well, my notebook (Dell Inspiron 1520) did have some issues with Jaunty's kernel (2.6.28) - random lockups. I solved the problem in jaunty by manually installing 2.6.31 kernel; Karmic comes with that kernel and a few other nice features as well - upstart for example
<NoReflex> For me Kubuntu Karmic beta works very well
<ubox> oh, so maybe i should download the 9.10 kubuntu before i burn it
<ubox> ooo, they are in beta now
<NoReflex> ubox: I never managed to do a distribution upgrade (upgrade-manager -d) so that it would work well. I always had to install a fresh copy of the version I wanted to upgrade to
<ubox> oh, i should have tried that lol. are the regular desktop iso's the live cd ones?
<NoReflex> yes -  you can test or install with those CD's
<ubox> nice
<ubox> maybe i will make a switch to kubuntu after tonight. some guy in #ubuntu yelled at me for asking which version they preferred. saying something about it being for support blah blah
<ubox> so far people in here are nicer
<LjL> ubox: only because it's absurdly silent lately, otherwise the rules are the same
<LjL> #ubuntu is too busy for the 1400 people in it to all answer what they prefer
<LjL> there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<LjL> (and even then)
<ubox> ljl: oh, the other person should have just told me to go there
<ubox> no need to be rude :)
<LjL> ubox: yes
<ubox> well thanks for letting me know
<LjL> ubox: but they did give you !best
<LjL> they only became a bit rude when you insisted
<ubox> haha, yes but i found using a bot to reply to me rude
<LjL> ubox: that's not a good attitude, either
<LjL> our ubottu here is a useful bot
<LjL> it saves typing, and you cannot expect volunteers to hurt their fingers just for the sake of it, when they can as well use the bot
<LjL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubox> sorry, i don't mean to offend. i just prefer talking to people as people instead
<LjL> as for getting "real" opinions, i assure you that the bot in #ubuntu-bots actually has votes from real people
<ubox> but i do have to agree that these rooms do get very busy, so i guess i can understand
<ubox> i'm not used to irc yet, i've only been around in my own channel for a little while. which has few users so there really aren't any rules
<LjL> ubox: this channel also used to be a lot bigger and busier than it is now. years ago, we wouldn't have had this conversaton in here, i'd have asked you to come to privmsg with me or something
<LjL> right now, it's so silent it's hardly worth i
<ubox> yes it does seem very quiet compared to ubuntu, or linux
<ubox> maybe everyone is so happy with kubuntu working properly in karmic that they don't need to ask questions
<Ev0luti0n_> yo folks also looking forward to the launch of the new build of kubuntu?
<tzanger> good evening
<tzanger> got the 9.10 beta up and running, very nice...
<tzanger> would +1 be the place to ask where to report bgus?
<LjL> yes
<tzanger> danke
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody with an asus TV card?
#kubuntu 2009-10-08
<jamesjedimaster> is there a program that can read publisher files?
<basajaun> please help with kscd?
<cid> hey i need help installing limewire. I got the .deb package sitting on my desktop. What do I do now?
<dirtyturbin> hey i need help installing limewire. I got the .deb package sitting on my desktop. What do I do now?
<kaddi> dirtyturbin: If you're sure this is the right backage and you have all the dependencies fixed and everything, you can install a deb-package simply by double-clicking it I believe
<dirtyturbin> kaddi: I open the package and it only shows me the files in the package. How do I do this from the terminal?
<kaddi> dirtyturbin: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<dirtyturbin> kaddi: shell says "Errors encountered while processing"
<dirtyturbin> kaddi: "no such file or directory"
<malcolm_> hi
<malcolm_> hi
<malcolm_> cany any one help me with something
<malcolm_> hi
<malcolm_> no one talk?
<malcolm_> oh come on talk to m
<FloridaGuy> where's can i get the latest kde for ubuntu 9.10
<JontheEchidna> FloridaGuy: just update
<JontheEchidna> 9.10 got KDE 4.3.2 yesterday
<FloridaGuy> JontheEchidna, gdebi-kde 4.9 want gdebi-core 4.9 and gdebi-core 5.9 is installed
<JontheEchidna> I have gdebi-kde 0.5.9 here
<FloridaGuy> y
<FloridaGuy> wrong screen
<Guest22178> hey guys, i have a kernel update that is blocked, how do i install it?
<silver-pottery> hey, the new linux headers package is blocked on my system, but i cant find out why? any tips?
<afeijo> I have a VM to test stuff with kubuntu 9.04, how can I update it to 9.10 beta? or should I do a fresh install?
<afeijo> some ppl dont have patience
<Gadu> I'm in the time and date settings looking to have the military time avoid showing the extra 0 in front of the time
<Gadu> such as 01:37
<Gadu> I'd like to see 1:37
<Gadu> It's currently set as HH:MM:SS, I tried H:MM:SS but that didn't work =\
<Gadu> any ideas?
<linux> linux
<Gadu> linux?
<Gadu> yes, I'm using linux
<jamesjedimaster> I think that time config is in locale, not in date & time
<ovrdrive> evening everyone
<ovrdrive> anyone around?
<ovrdrive> can someone please link me with the sudo command for the right java platform for my x64 machine, so i can see vids from youtube and other java based content?
<ovrdrive> uname -a
<Gadu> jamesjedimaster: only think I can find related to data format is under time & date in the Regional & Language settings
<jamesjedimaster> that is where you can modify the clock display
<Gadu> is says "Time format", "Date format", etc
<Gadu> what is the format I put in for military time without the extra 0
<nositelicense> join #slackware
<alesan> hi, do you know how I can completely eradicate KDE4? I have installed KDE3 and that's what I need, now I tried to uninstall most KDE4 packages but I cannot completely get rid of it...
<Guest71274> lo all
<Guest71274> alsean i think your mum can uninstall it
<alesan> plonk
<Guest71274> plink
<Guest71274> we are watchin you, we are anon, we are everywhere
<zeroaxl> hola
<rmrfslash> I'm trying to do an upgrade here but getting a plasma-widget-networkmanagement: Depends: network-manager (>= 0.8~) but 0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2 is installed.
<rmrfslash> Says to remove plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<rmrfslash> and to downgrade plasma-widget-networkmanager
<rmrfslash> what do I do
<snarkster> anyone here
<snarkster> id like to know your views on shareing the home folder with vista?
<snarkster> wise or unwise
<rmrfslash> I totally screwed myself up
<rmrfslash> what is the network management thing called that is supposed to be in the system tray?
<rmrfslash> I tried installing knetworkmanager but this doesn't look like the same thing I has
<rmrfslash> *had
<snarkster> knetworkmanager
<rmrfslash> so I'm running knetworkmanager and it just says "knetworkmanager is not running"
<rmrfslash> when I click on the systray icon
<snarkster> hmm wow
<snarkster> what did you do?
<rmrfslash> eugh
<snarkster> maybe you should try wicd
<rmrfslash> I uninstalled a bunch of stuff because plasma-networkmanager was failing to upgrade
<rmrfslash> :-/
<rmrfslash> kept saying the plasma-knetworkmanager thing needed network-manager 0.8 and I was on 0.7.1-rc1 or something like that
<snarkster> yah karmic has issues with that I heard.
<rmrfslash> I'm not using karmic
<snarkster> i dumped it and went with wicd for the time being
<rmrfslash> wicd?
<snarkster> youll be happier with wicd anyway till all the kinks are worked out
<snarkster> yah its a wireless manager thingy.. great stuff.
<rmrfslash> might as well try it
<rmrfslash> does it work w/ dsl
<rmrfslash> i.e. usb modems
<rmrfslash> not that dsl necessarily implies a usb modem.
<snarkster> i really dont know
<rmrfslash> ok... so I installed wicd
<snarkster> i use it for wireless connections
<snarkster> ok
<rmrfslash> how do I even use it
<snarkster> well it wont show up in the tray till a reboot but you can just run wicd
<rmrfslash> i ran sudo wicd
<rmrfslash> ps aux | grep wicd
<rmrfslash> it's running
<rmrfslash> (bunch of python scripts)
<snarkster> you are in kde right?
<rmrfslash> yes
<rmrfslash> kde 4.3.2
<snarkster> ah then your in the karmic kde then
<rmrfslash> no
<rmrfslash> jaunty w/ kde 4.3.2
<snarkster> yah yah semantics.. this is the kde thats going to be on karmic. :P
<snarkster> details details
<rmrfslash> right
<rmrfslash> :)
<rmrfslash> I'm pretty upset that I just hosed my system like this.
<rmrfslash> I need this thing for work
<snarkster> anyway if you run wicd it should give you a menu of all the networks in your surrounding area that it can detect.
<rmrfslash> i mean i guess i always have my trusty kppp
<rmrfslash> I get nothing of the sort
<rmrfslash> maybe I need to reboot
<rmrfslash> why not. cya in a minute or so
 * rmrfslash feels like he's on you-know-what
<rmrfslash> OK... so wicd came up but it doesn't edit resolv.conf (had to add the nameserver manually)
<rmrfslash> At least it's a start
<snarkster> thats strange
<snarkster> worked perfectly for me
<snarkster> but then again YMMV
<rmrfslash> ?
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> yeah.
<rmrfslash> I just want the systray thing I had at one point
<rmrfslash> that worked somewhat seamlessly
<rmrfslash> but installing knetworkmanager didn't look the same
<snarkster> yah its different in 4.3.2
<snarkster> is it working for you?
<snarkster> did it work with your cell modem?
<rmrfslash> didn't try
<rmrfslash> oh... the networkmagaer thing? no.
<rmrfslash> at one point back in the hardy days it did
<rmrfslash> but it's since been done broke
<rmrfslash> i need to reboot though.
<rmrfslash> again
<snarkster> i meant wicd
<rmrfslash> oh
<rmrfslash> I didn't try
<FloodBotK2> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> ok ok....
<rmrfslash> I'm not flooding, I'm just typing my sentences one work per line... what the big deal?
<rmrfslash> k, reboot
<snarkster> after my update it would show my network but not connect to it.. I use this machine at school via wifi so had to have it up and running by monday morning..
<snarkster> wicd has not failed me yet.
<rmrfslash> Ok... well. I am having no luck
<rmrfslash> knetworkmanager just says my wlan is "disconnected"
<rmrfslash> and it (knetworkmanager) will not start on boot
<charwood> Hello.  I am having trouble running open gl programs.  I'm on a new install and have installed the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<charwood> When I try and run glxgears I get the error "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)."
<charwood> Sure enough, /dev/nvidiactl is owned by root;video (crw-rw----).  So I modified /etc/group so that my user is also in video.  But this does not seem to have worked.
<charwood> Do I need to log out or something to refresh my user's groups to the system?  The groups command recognizes that my user is in the video group.
<rmrfslash> Whoever I was talking to before about wicd.... I have reinstalled it.
<rmrfslash> I would like for you to check though if your resolv.conf is a symlink to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.con
<rmrfslash> f
<rmrfslash> Or if anyone is uring wicd.... could you check this.
<rmrfslash> I changed the DHCP client to dhcpd and it seems to work
<rmrfslash> well enough at least
<rmrfslash> at least I can access the internets
<nicson> hi
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> looking for more a recommendation than anything here.  Got a new 320gb external usb drive, it came formatted with ntfs (ugh).  what would you recommend as a format for a backup drive, ext3?  ext4?  something else?
<idyle> Hi everyone! For some reason, when my laptop goes out of standby, the monitor doesn't turn back on. I'm pretty sure it's all still running because music starts back up. How can I debug/fix this?
<dwidmann> idyle: how long has it been going on?
<idyle> dwidmann: forever, since first install -- I just work around it by shutting down when I'm packing up -- but it would be really nice to fix
<dwidmann> idyle: I'm now sure how hard it will be to work around, burt my assumption is that the problem might be kernel related.
<idyle> dwidmann: how can I begin diagnosing/fixing?
<idyle> should I go into #linux and ask?
<dwidmann> idyle: well, try downloading the one from Karmic and installing it
<idyle> dwidmann: I am on karmic, but it was already happening when I was on jaunty too
<dwidmann> ah, that's no fun.
<idyle> Yeah.....I love karmic, but this problem's still here! (and some other ones, but I'm living with them until it's released)
<idyle> Would #linux maybe be a good bet?
<dwidmann> You can try that, the hardware & laptops section of ubuntuforums.org is also worth a shot
<idyle> dwidmann: alright I'll check 'em out, thanks!
<dwidmann> idyle: well, you could try blindly logging in on a tty, and running "xrandr --output LVDS --auto"
<dwidmann> idyle: (yes, I mean running it blindly)
<dwidmann> idyle: if it works, add it as a script to /etc/acpi/resume.d
<dwidmann> idyle: oh, and don't forget to report the bug on http://bugs.launchpad.net
<idyle> dwidmann: lol ok I'm going to try that command now
<cadman97_> I am in the process of installing kubuntu 0810 desktop x32 on an MSI neo motherboard with amd 3200+ cpu. after the reboot on the intital install i see the kubuntu splash screen and then it drops me down to busybox with an alart! /dev/disk etc does not exist,
<silv3r_m00n> is there a mac like theme for kde 3.5
<Gadu> silv3r_m00n: http://www.linuxgangster.org/forums/showthread.php?t=788 hopefully that'll help
<Gadu> I'll keep look, just in case
<silv3r_m00n> let me check
<silv3r_m00n> by the way what is this baghira ?
<Gadu> it's a KDE/QT style
<Gadu> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<Gadu> it's got before and after shots of KDE to OS X
<Zeikfried> Is there a way to increase max volume output of the overall system audio?
<silv3r_m00n> Gadu: I need a baghira deb
<Gadu> silv3r_m00n: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/download.php
<silv3r_m00n> kwin-baghira ......kewl
<Gadu> XD
<silv3r_m00n> Gadu: looks cool :)
<LexR> guys, how do I make synaptic use qtcurve theme (or any other theme from kde), every other application (ie firefox) uses kde theme as I put it in kcontrol? I am usinf hardy
<LexR> -f +g (using)
<maco> LexR: try running kcontrol as sudo
<maco> LexR: so that when you launch synaptic as root its theme is set too
<LexR> maco: I'll try that thanx :)
<maco> like, set root's theme settings
<LexR> brb
<LexR> maco: It did not work. I remember that debian worked, and kubuntnu wont. I use hardy here and jaunty at home. only synaptic wont use kde style, evey other (non su app) uses qtcurve, I set up gtk qt style as sudo to qtcurve, but it wont work...
<LexR> I'll try activate root account and enter kde as root
<mario__> My new laptop only starts kubuntu (ubuntu too) if the SATA mode is set to IDE in the BIOS. If I set it to AHCI mode the Kubuntu splash screen comes up but then the screen goes black and the only way out is hardware off pushbutton. This is funny since I have installed the Kubuntu 9.04 via usb and the bios SATA mode was AHCI during installation!!! Any suggestion?
<mario__> I forgot before, Hello!! good morning, to all!
<mario__> Hi to all! My new laptop only starts kubuntu (ubuntu too) if the SATA mode is set to IDE in the BIOS. If I set it to AHCI mode the Kubuntu splash screen comes up but then the screen goes black and the only way out is hardware off pushbutton. This is funny since I have installed the Kubuntu 9.04 via usb and the bios SATA mode was AHCI!!! Any suggestion?
<mario__> In case someone that reads my query has something for me, you can email me to mbenitob@gmail.com. Regards, Mario.
<dolphin222> su tu cesi alebo slovaci?
<xsacha> hey there
<xsacha> i am trying to compile a cmake project. it complains of missing header files (which i have found now) but i dont know how to tell it to include them. ive searched google for a while to no avail
<jussi01> xsacha: which one? and can you give us the errors in a pastebin?
<xsacha> xx:33:33: error: itkImageFileReader.h: No such file or directory
<xsacha> it's in /usr/include/InsightToolkit/IO . important files are: Makefile, makefile.cmake . which one do i use to tell it about the include?
<xsacha> i've read somewhere that include_directories in cmake does it and adding -I/usr/include/InsightToolkit/IO in CXXFLAGS should do it but i cant seem to get anything to work
<xsacha> it's just a general question, not relevant to the specific project. just wondering how to include header directories
<Guest34155> I am having problems with getting my flash going in Kubuntu 9.10 using firefox 3.5, ive googled it and tried a bunch of fixes but none seems to work
<xsacha> ok well include_directories() works but only for the single directory, not for subdirectories :(
<Balsaq> Guest34155:is it checked off in the add remove area
<Guest34155> Opps i should of said the Sound is'nt going
<Guest34155> video works fine and plays fine minus the sound
<Tm_T> Guest34155: try #ubuntu+1 ?
<Balsaq> Guest34155:look in synaptic package manager and type in the word flash
<Tm_T> Balsaq: he does have flash installed, I presume
<Balsaq> ok go for it TM_T
<Guest34155> I do have flash installed, youtube videos are working fine, other flash programs, sound from my computer etc
<Guest34155> ill try this other channel
<Tm_T> Guest34155: thanks
<Balsaq> i got sound but the vids run slow
<dwidmann> Balsaq: they run slow eh? what vga do you have? (if you say it's intel integrated, then that probably explains it)
<Balsaq> ATI 8mb 2x 3d agp
<Balsaq> dwidman
<Balsaq> dwidmann
<dwidmann> Balsaq: wow, sounds kind of ancient, that could explain it also
<xsacha> i have ATI 512MB pci-e 2.0 on this laptop
<xsacha> you need an upgrade :P
<Balsaq> dwidmann yes exept they played well with w98,,then i killed w98 for ubuntu , ubuntu does everything great except that
<dwidmann> Balsaq: okay, which driver are you using for it? (and if you know, which ones will actually function with it)
<xsacha> which video drivers Balsaq? radeon or fglrx?
<Balsaq> dwidman that is my usolved problemright there
<Balsaq> dont know whatever is with flash
<Balsaq> and buntu
<Balsaq> no proprietarty listed
<Balsaq> its anxpert card ati
<Balsaq> xpert
<xsacha> k
<dwidmann> grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe?
<Balsaq> dunno where do i find out
<Balsaq> on the g4 now
<dwidmann> Balsaq: copy and paste that bit discluding the 'maybe?' into a terminal  and it might tell us something
<Balsaq> oh i will have to go boot up ole bessie hang on ok
<Balsaq> i am on the mac g4 at the moment
<Balsaq> great idea noone said that yet
<dwidmann> lol
<Balsaq2> ok back on you here dwidmann
<Balsaq2> here goes your command
<Balsaq2> one moment
<Balsaq2> access denied?
<dwidmann> Balsaq: prefix it with sudo then
<Balsaq2> must also need a sguiggily thig too try again
<dwidmann> hm?
<DarkriftX> can anyone here help me figure out why the hell ktorrent crashes all the time
<Balsaq2> do i start with sudo ~   or what? not found
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: which version?
<DarkriftX> 3.2.1
<Balsaq2> keep trying maybe no spaceafter sudo, usually want the space therer
<DarkriftX> been happenign for a week now
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: try and get an older/newer version and see if it works?
<dwidmann> Balsaq: space after sudo is requisite
<DarkriftX> ive tried everything (running from command line, it just goes to background mode), intalling some debug packages (they dont seem to do crap), googling (nothing there) etc
<DarkriftX> its driving me friggen crazy
<DarkriftX> i have to sit and babysit my torrents
<DarkriftX> and restart ktorrent every 20 minutes
<Balsaq2> is the curving thing the requisite?
<DarkriftX> I had an older version before I distupgraded and it worked fine
<dwidmann> Balsaq: sudo grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dwidmann> Balsaq: no more, no less
<DarkriftX> there has gotta be a way to find out why its crashing
<DarkriftX> the stupid thing has gotta have logs somewhere
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: grab the version from the intrepid repo?
<Balsaq2> oh teah....
<Balsaq2> yup uh huh
<Balsaq2> tell me how do i keep this file in front of me so i can tell you about when every time i type to speak in here it minimizes?
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ktorrent/
<dwidmann> Balsaq: weird, I have no idea what would cause that
<Balsaq2> well says all kinds of stuff whaddya like to know
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: and I'm thinking that would be 3.1.2
<dwidmann> Balsaq: anything related to 'vesa', 'radeon', 'ati', or 'fglrx' could be useful
<DarkriftX> id really rather find why its crashing than trying to isntall other versions
<Balsaq2> ill write it all down and put it on display in about 3 minutes hang on
<dwidmann> Balsaq: it's strange though, there really shouldn't be more than a few lines of output for that ...
<Balsaq2> the dominnat story is mach64 not using driver blaj blaj blah among other things
<Balsaq2> 1152x864 over and over seems to not like that
<Balsaq2> height too large for virtual...over and over
<Balsaq2> abi class x.org xinput driver drive 4.0
<dwidmann> Balsaq: and every last one of those lines had the word drive in them? (or is grep not doing its job?)
<Balsaq2> matched mach64 driver for the autoconfig driver
<dwidmann> Balsaq: it looks like you're using the mach64 driver though
<Balsaq2> assign the driver to the xf86 cinfig layout
<dwidmann> I can't attest to that drivers quality, performance, or lack thereof seeing as I've never had or even seen one
<Balsaq2> so i started trying to do that weird force fix thing and got as far as renaming the file and its on my desktop but a guy that was helping me then disappered at theend of it all
<Balsaq2> has to do with the master tar biz and all that
<Balsaq2> he said my monitor may freak cause we were gonna force it then he disappeared (Axess_Denied) was his name
<Balsaq2> he said he studied it for a few days and found me on here and we were sort of hot wiring the dadgim thing and poof he's gone
<dwidmann> I'm not really sure what the two of you were going for, but half done usually doesn't work well
<Balsaq2> yup but it still all the same cause all we did was go to a site and make an icon on my desktop and rename it so far
<dwidmann> What were the two of you shooting for with what you were doing?
<Balsaq2> the icon file is called...
<Balsaq2> xf86 master video r 128 tar bz2
<Balsaq2> sound slike he was trying to fice better video performance somehow thru a site that provide thes files
<Balsaq2> force  i mean
<Balsaq2> i have no idea what we were doing i am brand new to ubuntu and occasionally someone on here has taken a shot and i allow it cause this dell is 11 years old
<Balsaq2> is she blows so be it
<dwidmann> Balsaq: IMO the best way to get better video performance is probably to change video cards to something less of an antique
<Balsaq2> well that was my idea and everyone said it wont work due to a 400mgz processor
<Balsaq2> so i called nvidia and told them i need and older card that works with 200watts and my mboard and they told me geforce fx 5200 128mb agp
<Balsaq2> and i founbd one
<dwidmann> Balsaq:and?
<Balsaq2> and need all the driver support abd they said they got it but i havent bought it yet because everyone says im Pi**in in the wind
<dwidmann> Balsaq: I'm not sure if they're right or not, but I can see where they'd get the idea from.
<Balsaq2> i know but i said many times it worked a couple weeks ago before i killed w98...so when i killed 98 i killed the drivers too
<Balsaq2> it actually still runs them at 50 -70 percent of the correct speed now just need to nudge it
<Balsaq2> even dell techs say it aint gonna happen
<Balsaq2> i still think it will but havent gamble with mula yet
<Balsaq2> luckily those cards are used all over rhe place
<dwidmann> Balsaq: I'm thinking you might not even meet the minimum requirements for flash
<Balsaq2> see theres a new twist right there! i wonder how many i need to explore before i but it
<DarkriftX> I have had nothing but problems since my distupgrade
<Balsaq2> before i buy it  imeant
<dwidmann> Balsaq: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/systemreqs/
<DarkriftX> http://pastebin.com/dc3bc20c Anyone got any ideas for this one? kubuntu 9.04
<Balsaq2> i had dell on the phoine for a couple hours more than once and they are just now starting to believe it is possible but noone has just mentioned that lil flash thing you said
<dwidmann> Balsaq: well, that's the benefit of running things past many people I gues
<dwidmann> *guess
<Balsaq2> wow that close i got 400mgz and 768sdram
<Balsaq2> might work?
<Balsaq2> what 50mgz between friends?
<dwidmann> DarkriftX: try reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package
<dwidmann> Balsaq: 400 actually, look at the linux column
<Balsaq2> see dell once told me that i could only put 3 sticks of 128 sdram in my old xps...but i discovered they were saying that cause the 256 and 512 sticks werent invented at the time of testing....
<Balsaq2> and my intel 440bx chipset has more capabilities than they knew to test for also
<dwidmann> Balsaq: don't trust techs from folks like dell to be competent
<Balsaq2> i have 3 sticks of 256 in ther and have a funny feeling it may take some more
<Balsaq2> double what they said and it kept bessie alive no more a lot of years
<Balsaq2> seems like the ram just take over in the end
<dwidmann> Balsaq: amazing how its still working relatively well for you
<Balsaq2> i can do this chat and ebay and check system monitor whicj is a pig at the same time on this boat anchor
<Balsaq2> is ee it it struggling but it bursts when it has to or something
<dwidmann> Balsaq: you might be able to squeeze more speed out of it with something like Damn Small Linux if that's something that would interest you
<Balsaq2> funny if you go there you will see my name in ther right now
<Balsaq2> left the g4 on upstairs unless it timed out
<Balsaq2> justn discover it today
<Balsaq2> but i kike ubuntu
<Balsaq2> i got the puppy disc and xubuntu also
<Balsaq2> like a kid in a candy store since i installed this ubuntu a week or so ago
<dwidmann> Balsaq: also give some lightweight window managers a try if you want, fluxbox is a good one of those
<Balsaq2> does that make the online vids fast? because otherwise this thing is fast, faster than when it was new with windows, just the vids are slow
<Balsaq2> prolly yhe dang flash thing...i mean iam off on the requirement...maybe i cn get an older flash?
<dwidmann> Balsaq: maybe
<dwidmann> Balsaq: you probably need a minimum of flash 8 if not flash 9 for most sites though
<Balsaq2> funny it ran before buntu though prolly at about 85-99 percent of true speed
<Balsaq2> was ggod enough though...was the one and only thing w98 did right
<dwidmann> Balsaq: probably because the requirements for it running on windows 98 are lower
<Balsaq2> so that may help your smaller OS theory then
<Balsaq2> but anyway in about a week ill 2 good used businessmopliplex desktops to play with
<dwidmann> Balsaq: okay, with regards to the video driver and video playback, what happens if you try to play a movie file? (non-flash)
<Balsaq2> never tried it?where do i go. idid see allady walikn across a stret on here on a commercial yesterday and it was about 80 percent then
<Balsaq2> tried hulu was slow again
<Balsaq2> is that what you mean
<dwidmann> Balsaq: I mean, like a local file or something, (avi, wmv, mov, or something like that, or maybe a DVD)
<Balsaq2> could pop in a dvd i guess hang on
<Balsaq2> never tried that ...
<Balsaq2> good idea...its in there?
<Balsaq2> i heard the thing runnin but nothin on mty screen
<Balsaq2> its an external "backpack" dvd
<Balsaq2> the dell itself has the cd tray
<Balsaq2> prolly have to tell buntu about the dvd huh?
<dwidmann> Balsaq: might
<dwidmann> Balsaq: might also need the ability to decode it
<dwidmann> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Balsaq2> all my other stuff just worked on its own the speakers the dsl ...
<Balsaq2> well ill have to study that one never configured anything to it
<Balsaq2> maybe unplug it and plug it back in while the puter is on
<dwidmann> Balsaq: probably sti
<dwidmann> **probably easier to download a video file and try to play it, for the moment
<Balsaq2> want s to know if i want to oopen movie player
<dwidmann> sure
<Balsaq2> i put it in the dvd tray says on my invoice i actually have a dvd decoder in the cd/
<dwidmann> Balsaq: well, you might, but if you get a scrambled, probably green, mess - then you know why.
<Balsaq2> says no software for it do i want to search for it?
<dwidmann> Assuming you're running a recent version of kubuntu, dragon can play DVDs
<Balsaq2> no packages found ill mess with it at some point
<Balsaq2> i am a computer dork
<Balsaq2> oh great more updates
<snaf> hmmm i can not seem to get my sound to work
<bottiger> I don't remember how, but once it managed to add all the printers on the network to kde automaticlly. It was the best thing which has ever happend to me!
<bottiger> I just installed kubuntu on a new machine I it looks like I have to add them one at the time - manually
<bottiger> any idea how to get around that?
<Balsaq2> so i gotta go find a dvd pug in or dumthin...another day
<filosofico> kubuntu 9.10 kde4 packages will be upgraded at each minor release (like firefox, for example) or we will wait for 10.4 to get bugs resolved?
<Balsaq> how do i block someone
<Balsaq> !block
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about block
<zeltak> clear
<zeltak> sorry wrong window :)
<Balsaq> hey dwidmann thanks alot
<Zundler> hiho
<Zundler> i've got a problem with my wlan-connection with kubuntu 9.04
<Zundler> i've treid some properities with my router and the system, but nothing works
<Zundler> i can absolutly not connect to my wlan...
<Zundler> i read since 3 hours all what i can find about the problem
<Syrinx> How can i see packages from specific repo. Added experimental ppa package, update and gpg is all ok but new packages dont show up in aptitude nor apt
<Des_> elo ..brand new kubuntu user here..
<darkham> why in gnome i type gedit in terminal and i can open it without problem, and in kubuntu i can't open kate in terminal?
<mrvanes> In jaunty, plasma-widget-networkmanagement suddenly depends on network-manager >= 0.8 which is unavailable, is this known and being addressed?
<nameiner> mrvanes: not here. Just ran an update and nothing changed, no updates available.
<mrvanes> Ok, so it might be because of one of the PPA's I have listed
<nameiner> but I also don't find plasma-widget-networkmanagement in my package list, only plasma-widget-networkmanager
<nameiner> probably, because I don't have PPAs here on this machine. But I can check on my other machine where I have the KDE PPA in the list
<mrvanes> nameiner: that widget is a bit messy at the moment, so I pulled it from ppa, but that is biting me now I gues...
<mrvanes> nameiner: for this plasma I use http://ppa.launchpad.net/hermansson-per/ppa/ubuntu, I'll turn it off and see what happens
<mrvanes> nameiner: thx for checking, I removed the ppa and the inconsistency is gone, now hope the original is up-to-speed
<nameiner> mrvanes: on my laptop I have http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main in my sources.list. That is for the latest KDE release. It doesn't complain about the widget either.
<nameiner> mrvanes: I still use KNetworkManager since the widget warns me about its faultiness each time it starts. But KNetworkManager crashes each time the laptop wakes up from hilbernation *shrug
<nameiner> I hope it gets better till Karmic is released
<mrvanes> nameiner: Me too, but as far as I understand KnetworkManager is part of the plasmoid packages
<mrvanes> nameiner: I don't suspend, so I don't experience the crashes
<gunsofbrixton> how come konversation got dropped for quassel? I think I prefer konversation...
<Nielsen> i always like pidgin and xchat, even in kubuntu
<nameiner> mrvanes: I think it has something todo with wireless, I already send a bug report to the developer
<mrvanes> nameiner: wireless is a big mess in KDE at the moment, but there are enough workarounds to keep working ;)
<nameiner> mrvanes: yeah, at least the crash handler catches it and has a button to restart the application. It's still annoying.
<mrvanes> nameiner: And when all else fails, I switch to wpa-supplicant and ifup wlan0 ;) works like a charm
<mrvanes> nameiner: Anyway... my little package problem is solved and I'm crossing my fngers KNetworkManger still works on next login
<nameiner> mrvanes: didn't need that trick yet. Well, if the package was not available the depending package should not have changed.
<rmrfslash> So it wicd the recommended thing for network management now on kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> the plasma network manager thing says to use knetworkmanager which indefinitely thinks my eth0 and wlan0 are "disconnected" but works wonderfully with my usb modem from verizon. wicd on the other hand is fine with the world when it comes to wlan and eth0 but has no usb modem support.
<rmrfslash> I would file bugs for knetworkmanager, but it seems a little useless considering that it's only around until the plasma widget is cherried up.
<rmrfslash> I suppose it doesn't take *too* much effort.
<rmrfslash> Kubuntu should include a widget for filing bugs through launchpad.
<rmrfslash> "Why don't you make one then"
<rmrfslash> because I'm lazy.
<rmrfslash> "Then stop b*tching"
<rmrfslash> k
<g13013> hello al
<g13013> all
<basajaun> hi have problems with kscd and amarok Kubuntu latest kde
<g13013> it's my first participation to the ubuntu irc :)
<basajaun> well welcome g13013
<g13013> thank you
<zwiebelkuchen> Hallo Welt
<nameiner> Does anybody know why Konversation doesn't play sounds?
<basajaun> I find having just switched over from xubuntu that on the kubuntu channel it is well neigh impossible to get any answers anybody alive at all?
 * genii stirs
<basajaun> hi genii
<nameiner> basajaun: it's still early, it gets busier in the afternoon and evening
<nameiner> basajaun: plus you have to ask a question and not make a statement to get answers
 * genii makes a pot of coffee
<basajaun> I have tried with questions too nameiner!!!!!!
<genii> basajaun: "<basajaun> hi have problems with kscd and amarok Kubuntu latest kde"  is not a question, it's a statement
<basajaun> why has ksd only two configuration options?
<basajaun> are we men or machines?
<basajaun> I find these attitudes childish
<basajaun> ok
<basajaun> Can someone help with getting ksd to point to right optical device?
<basajaun> why is there no option in amarok tyo play cd?
<nameiner> basajaun: amarok is under heavy development right now, there is a major redesign going on and some features are not yet reimplemented
<basajaun> ok thanks and what about ksd?
<basajaun> it seems previous version came with the right configuration options?
<Syrinx> Any idea where i can find qt4-x11 4.5.1 for 9.04? Launchpad seems to have it
<nameiner> basajaun: I assume you mean kscd. I don't use it so I can't help you with that. Sorry.
<basajaun> kscd yes sorry
<basajaun> well thanks nameiner
<lovre> what is the best virtualization software to use with kubuntu?
<nameiner> lovre: I use VirtualBox.
<lovre> nameiner: does it support hardware rendering?
<nameiner> lovre: I'm not sure, but I used a 3D CAD progam under a virtual machine with it and it worked
<lovre> nameiner: ok, thank you
<nameiner> lovre: you're welcome
<joe1> I have a what I hope to be a simple question -- and it is purely for aesthetics of my system... :)
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joe1> When my KDE bootsplash --- not the OS bootsplash -- is running -- it flickers back and forth between the background of the login screen and the bootsplash
<joe1> is there a way to make that a little more seamless?
<nomanx> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9576886
<zacku> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9576886
<zacku> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9576886
<zacku> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9576886
<zacku> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9576886
<FloodBotK2> zacku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpoeRe> moin
<Guest98761> hello!
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ubox> blueskaj: why hello again
 * Blizzerand waves at BluesKaj
<Blizzerand> Hey there ubox
<BluesKaj> hi ubox, Blizzerand
<ubox> hey blizzerand, how's it going?
 * Blizzerand is capable of remembering the ones who helped him in last 92 hours .
 * ubox is impressed
<Blizzerand> and that includes you ubox
<ubox> i thought so, but was not sure.
 * ubox on the other hand has a very poor memory
<STARS> good evening to everyone
<ubox> evening stars
 * ubox narrates: and then the earth grew still, with sound growing so silent space collapse in upon itself
<Blizzerand> *Earth-bang*
<ubox> lol
<ubox> do you use the irc client that comes with kde?
<ubox> just wondering what it's like, i am still using gnome until i get my new computer later on
<STARS> hi ubox, sorry for delay but i am on install my program on a new quad with KDE karmic beta1 64 :)
<ubox> stars: very nice, i will be doing the same thing in about seven hours
<ubox> i just tried out the livecd on my girlfriends and it looks awesome, i am going to get a new 64bit laptop later. right now i have a powerbookg4
<STARS> i have a few pcs instlled with it but was taked by police while i help peoples with a open proxy but there stupid have not see was a public ip, anyway some work while i can't fulfil my old bug report ;)
<STARS> yeah really nice the karmi9c KDE
 * Blizzerand uses chatzilla - its a addon to firefox
<Syrinx> Xchat ftw
<STARS> jaunty was very bugged for me and almost impossible to run well
<ubox> oh, i tried the ftp add on and it was very unstable i found. have not tried the irc one though
<STARS> karmic seem fix my old problem
<ubox> yes, my jaunty attempts ended in reinstalling intrepid
<Syrinx> i use jaunty atm, no major problems so far
<Pici> Karmic support and discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1 please, or for offtopic chatter use #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blizzerand> Karmic beta artwork (especially the background) teases my eyes
<STARS> i use Quassel for client irc, not much plugin but very great client for me
<ubox> sorry pici
 * ubox loves the new artwork
<Blizzerand> What bout the background
<STARS> oh sorry pici
 * Blizzerand tried to fade away
<STARS> i will come here and take care of that later when will installed a bit better
<STARS> having good time
 * ubox thinks we could move to #kubuntu-offtopic if needed
 * Blizzerand never know there was a kubuntu-offtopic channel
<balu> hy @all i got some noob question abou kubunto is somone willing to answer ???
<ubox> balu: give it a shot
<balu> 1. i used debian before , i try to install things but cant finde a root account
<ubox> have you enabled the root account?
<ubox> and option for 'log in as root' should be in the user settings for root
<balu> no i dont , did a workaround with sudo
<Pici> sudo is not a workaround, its the proper way to get root priveleges on Ubuntu
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubox> ah, did you set a root password? you will not be able to actually login as root without enabling the account and setting a password
<Laeborg-lap> hi
 * Blizzerand waves at Laeborg-lap
 * ubox also waves
 * Blizzerand nods
<Laeborg-lap> i figured out how to get a PPTP server up and running on my desktop. When I connect to the server (trough OSX) i can't access the ethernet
<balu> so in the *bunto debian world it is the philosophie to youse not root acount ??
<ubox> balu: by default. unless you enable it. i think it is to protect the average end user from breaking something accidentally
<ubox> although balu, you should be able to install things like: sudo apt-get install packagename>
<ubox> without root enabled
<balu> ok i understand , so here ist the next one , how should i make updates
<ubox> you mean, set them to automatic or not?
<balu> because the k???? tool in the tray told me to update but the updates are blocked
<ubox> oh, you probably need to enable repositories. i'm not sure about where this is in kde but in gnome it is in system settings > software sources
<ubox> balu, see this article https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<balu> ubox:it seams i have everyting enabled exept sourcecode
<ubox> hmm, so what is the actual error message you are getting?
<Dragnslcr> balu- KPackageKit doesn't handle certain situations well. You need to use Konsole to do a dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> apt-get dist-upgrade has worked for me, but I've seen people recommend using aptitude instead
<balu> like apt-get upgrade ???
<genii> eg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<balu> genii: should i shoutdown kde for that or is it ok to make it in a terminal window ?
<ubox> a terminal window is ok
<genii> balu: Konsole window is fine. If it upgrades the kernel, then afterwards you require a reboot
<bjb1959> I installed 9.10 alpha 5 on an aspire one and compositing worked but after upgrade to beta 1 compositing stopped working. any ideas?
<Pici> bjb1959 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ubox> try a fresh install, com positing works for me in beta
<bjb1959> I thought about tdoing that ubox. will give that a shot thanks.
<balu> @ all who helped : thank you verry much. the  system wants to do a reboot , so im off for now  byby
<chechin_> I need help with gtk, I tried gtk and gtk+........but no answer........does anyone knows another channel or chat?
<genii> chechin_: Kubuntu is Qt based. You may want to try #ubuntu
<chechin_> thanks genii
<smellynoser> How can I add a sidebar on Kubuntu?
<Bou> smellynoser: a sidebar like?
<Bou> smellynoser: this? http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/TweakingPlasma
<ubox> another panel?
<smellynoser> When I add another panel, it will only go on top or bottom, it won't stick to the side
<Bou> oh
<Bou> there is a "screen edge" anchor you can use to drag it on a side
<Bou> which version of KDE is it?
<Bou> click the cashew on the new panel, then drag the "screen edge" thing if you see it
<smellynoser> That's what I did
<smellynoser> When I drag it to either side, it shows vaguely on the top
<smellynoser> I'd get a screenshot but I just set the panel to full size, and it took over my screen so I right clicked and removed it and it's still there but unresponsive :)
<Bou> smellynoser: you can get a screenshot ?
<hax> Uptime: 1 days, 19 hours and 41 minutes
 * genii sips
<rafytafy> hey genii
<genii> Hi rafytafy
<Kohlrabi> Hello
<Kohlrabi> I'mm trying to setup a VPN connection using Network manager and a WLAN connection.
<Kohlrabi> I'm having no luck
<Kohlrabi> Though I can do it via using vpnc directly.
<Kohlrabi> Is this a known limitation of the network manager in KDE4?
<Kohlrabi> Using Kubuntu 9.04, so it's probably KDE 4.2
<Kohlrabi> ALso, network manager was offering VPN even though neither openvpn nor vpnc were installed
<sci> i can't resume using the "alt+shift+f12" shortcut for resume compositing mode
<sci> kubuntu 9.10 Beta+update
<sci> why? it's bug?
<sci> hm...
<genii> sci: For questions concerning 9.10/Karmic please enquire in #ubuntu+1 and not in this channel until after official release date
<sci> thanx
<danawar> connect irc.freenode.net
<Danawar> Heyyaa
<Danawar> Does any one know how i can get in contact with a admin member of the ubuntu forums? because i have been banned and dont have an account to contact them with.
<Pici> danawar: I'd begin by asking in #ubuntuforums
<Danawar> ok thanks =]
<genii> sci: There also seems to be a this, as an alternative to alt-shift-f12   http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Toggle-Compositing?content=78299&PHPSESSID=fdf15386cd407a4b866bcba26516181f
<Laeborg_> does any one know how to get internet to work in a pptp server?
<Laeborg_> i can get my client to connect, but no internet
<sci> genii: :) thanx
<LexR> hey guys, is there a way to hide or remove that swirl on top right corner of the screen?
<Kohlrabi> Coffee?
<nameiner> Kohlrabi: good idea!
<linuss> hmm, I read that Eric S. Raymond focus on the pragmatic, he wanted to earn money with open source program, beside that any other good reason?
<Pici> linuss: This wasn't on-topic for #ubuntu and its still not on-topic for this channel either.
<orhan> linux kullacıları
<Pici> !tr | orhan
<ubottu> orhan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<webkent> Hi all!
<webkent> I have question
<genii> Apparently he didn't care to ask his question.
<guitar431> he is still typing
<genii> guitar431: No, he quit "webkent (n=quassel@89.163.61.165) has quit "
<guitar431> ok
<apparle> Hi guys I am trying to install ponyprog http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
<apparle> !info ponyprog
<ubottu> Package ponyprog does not exist in jaunty
<genii> apparle: You downloaded the RPM or the source? Hopefully the source
<apparle> Yes the source
<apparle> Next what should I do
<apparle> ./configure is not there
<genii> apparle: So you untarred it already?
<ubox> if there is no configure you should just make
<apparle> genii: :) that much I can do
<apparle> genii: Next I checked the install instructions and am not sure which directory should I provide for linux kernel headers
<genii> Although in their instructions they want you to "login as root and untar". so this leads me to think it's a bunch of binaries that get untarred into system directories
<apparle> genii: Go for the last tarball 2.07c although say its beta still its pretty stable. I have used it under windows
<genii> apparle: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic           would be an example (in my case)
<genii> the version number would come from uname -r
<genii> Work requires me.
<apparle> genii: Ok done
<apparle> hwo to fix this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/288786/
<apparle> I think some libraries are required
<apparle> what all packages should I install
<ubox> apparle: what does the file install read?
<apparle> Ok I'll be back in 5 minutes then we will continue
<apparle> ubox: just in 5 min plz wait
<ubox> ok :)
<walter_> please spanish help???
<jamesjedimaster> !es | walter_
<ubottu> walter_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<walter_> tanks
<illusion> hey , i need a Good web editor in linux , any suggetion ?
<ubox> screem
<ubox> or bluefish
<ubox> i use screem
<ubox> illusion: those are web editors
<illusion> ubox thnx
<ubox> illusion: your welcome
<zappotek> Can anyone help me find the 'program files' type folder so i know where to stuff Mozilla Firefox, as I have recently converted from Windows and am still a bit of a newbie
<ubox> just use apt-get, it will put it there for you.
<ubox> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Dragnslcr> zappotek- when you install packages, everything will get put into the correct directories for you
<Dragnslcr> zappotek- you shouldn't need to download installers at all, just use KPackageKit
<zappotek> I just downloaded it of the website, thanks for the help!
<ubox> np
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you don't need to download it from the Firefox site
<Dragnslcr> If you want Firefox 3.5, install the firefox-3.5 package (which will be called Shiretoko in the K Menu, for reasons that you probably don't care about)
<ubox> dragnslcr: i care, i have been wondering what's with that name
<zappotek> ok
<Dragnslcr> Basically, because 3.5 is considered a major upgrade from 3.0, the Ubuntu devs don't want to have the same name for what they consider two different programs
<zappotek> That makes sense...
<Dragnslcr> The "official" version of Firefox for Ubuntu 9.04 is 3.0, and they don't change major versions of programs in the middle of an Ubuntu version
<Dragnslcr> For Ubuntu 9.10, "Firefox" will be 3.5
<ubox> so just in the meantime it has a different name?
<Dragnslcr> It'll always be called Shiretoko in 9.04, but it'll change back to Firefox in 9.10
<ubox> now for the real trivia, what does shiretoko mean?
<ubox> thanks for the info btw :)
<serzholino> Anyone on karmic here?
<Dragnslcr> Then if Firefox 4.0 comes out before April, Ubuntu 9.10 will call it something else
<serzholino> Is it normal that i have no splash on boot
<zappotek> i'm guessing its another language for fire fox
<serzholino> only on shutdown...
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure Shiretoko was the project codename for Firefox 3.5, but I don't know offhand what it means
<ubox> serzholino: i will be in about three hours. :) and you can set your splash in the system settings
<Dragnslcr> Google probably knows
<ubox> the advanced tab i think, from what i remember of using the livecd
<ubox> i'll check dragnslcr
<zappotek> good old google ^_^
<ubox> hmm, a peninsula in japan
<ubox> i love google
<serzholino> ubox: i have similar situation http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106832.0
<zappotek> now go to a translator, and type in shiretoko japanese-english
<serzholino> i only see kxsplash, not usplash on boot
<serzholino> but kxsplash apears after quite some timeand only for about 10 secnds
<serzholino> and bfore kxsplash appears there is black screen with boot log
<ubox> hmm, that is strange. did you upgrade or freshly install? when i try the 64 bit live cd i get both splash with animation
<ubox> dragnslcr: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffr.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FShiretoko&sl=fr&tl=en&history_state0=
<ubox> and zappotek
<serzholino> ubox: upgrade from 9.04
<serzholino> yes, on livecd all is fine
<ubox> serzholino: might i suggest a backup and fresh install? that is what i would try.
<ubox> i had problems going from 8.10 to 9.04 using upgrade
<zappotek> "end of the land"
<zappotek> cool name by any rate
<serzholino> ubox: i'll at lest wait for final release then
<llua> installed kubuntu in vbox but whenever i try to install vboxadditions x server doesnt start on the next boot
<serzholino> i installed originally here feisty
<ubox> serzholino, yes it is only 21 more days :)
<serzholino> and then continiously upgraded
<ubox> you are lucky
<zappotek> can you upgrade without losing all your files/
<zappotek> ?
<nasrullah> hi
<ubox2> sorry, my keyboard is apparently not responding
<ubox2> zappotek, you can upgrade without loosing files
<ubox2> i believe apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubox2> and apt-get upgrade for regular upgrades, like packages.
<ubox2> i'm glad i have an android phone when stuff like this happens, i would restart but i'm currently installing upgrades myself
<ubox2> i'll be back later
<norgen> Help restore your desktop! After the upgrade, I lost my desktop to kubuntu-netbook-remix, completely black screen after boot, applications can run on the Alt + F2. Sometimes there is an upper panel, but add or change the widgets, I can not
<norgen> sorry? i am using the translator
<bais> hi
<Zeikfried> Anyone using Karmic?
<Zeikfried> Err, rather, is anyone using Karmic that is running an Intel 950 chipset?
<JontheEchidna> 845 chipset here
<ubox> hello zappotek
<genii> Zeikfried: Karmic/9.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<llua> installed kubuntu in vbox but whenever i try to install vboxadditions x server doesnt start on the next boot
<genii> llua: They may be able to assist better in the #vbox channel
<llua> i asked there too :{
<ederico> hello, after upgrading my 9.04 system to 9.10 I'm getting audio problems, audio is not working in any browser for example, works in Amarok
<bais> ederico look if you are on audio group with your user
<bais> and look if you have right default audio system setting up, like pulse
<bais> or other
<hanshenrik> ederico: btw got more than 1 soundcard?
<ederico> bais I added myself to the audio group using the terminal
<ederico> how do I check for the right default audio system?
<ederico> hanshenrik only one soundcard
<bais> try differents games .)
<bais> if game sound works it's a problem of plugin that doesn't understand with sound system are you using
<ederico> VLC doesn't work either, I tried it now
<zappotek> hey again everyone, ive managed to write an unknown line to my sources.list file, but when i try to change it it seems that i do not have the correct permissions, any ideas?
<bais> ederico = federico ?
<ederico> no, Ederico
<ederico> bais: I don't have any games to try
<blake> how can i format my  secondary windows hard drive ?
<bais> :)
<zappotek> anyone know how to get root permissions?
<bais> look /dev/sound link
<zappotek> without use of the sudo command
<blake> how do i format a seperate hard drive
<zappotek> unless there is a way to delete a line within a file from terminal
<bais> back
<rodrigo> Awe, algum brasileiro awe
<bais> oi rodrigo
<bais> eu falou portuguese
<bais> mais nao sou brasilero
<bais> :)
<rodrigo> e awe cara
<rodrigo> tem nada não
<rodrigo> mano, se eu puder lhe chamar assim, claro =P
<rodrigo> vc entende um pouco de programação??
<hanshenrik> zappotek: su,  if that user is activated (witch by default it is not)
<bais> depende
<bais> que lenguagem voce precisa
<hanshenrik> sudo su // now u are on super-user at least
<bais> su -
<rodrigo> cara, estou estudando c++ e metaprogramação com templates
<rodrigo> =)
<kebomix> any one can solve this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285966   ?
<hanshenrik> btw, any1 know the Kubuntu equivalent of gnome-sound-properties in ubuntu?
<hanshenrik> (or is it the same?)
<zappotek> thanks
<bais> rodrigo: na universidade o para trabalho?
<rodrigo> na universidade
<rodrigo> e pra trabalho
<rodrigo> tambem
<voxnoctis> teste
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bais> :)
<LuisJa> Hello i got a problem, i just installed frostwire and it says it cant run cause something is missing, here is the report: http://pastebin.ca/1605157 , can someone help me pls
<LuisJa> i also got a problem, i had kubuntu 32bit, and i love to play runescape high definition, well i format and reinstalled kubuntu but 64amd, now i installed java, i click in HD but it does nothing, it keeps in standart, i need a solution, someone pls
<kebomix> i can't install ubuntu , ubuntu installer and gparted doesn't read my partitions and nautilus read them well , here is the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  http://pastebin.com/m720dc6f8  , any solution ?
<zappotek> anyone know which source needs adding for firefox 3.5 (shiretoko)
<jpimentel> Hi. I remember in the past I can configure the kde desktop to have a higher resolution than the display allows. The navigation use to be done using the PAN resource. Now using KDE4 I cannot manage to set the resolution higher than the card/monitor allow (1280x800). Does somebody here knows how to do it?
<LuisJa> Hello i got a problem, i just installed frostwire and it says it cant run cause something is missing, here is the report: http://pastebin.ca/1605157 , can someone help me pls
<LuisJa> i also got another problem, i had kubuntu 32bit, and i love to play runescape high definition, well i format and reinstalled kubuntu but 64amd, now i installed java, i click in HD but it does nothing, it keeps in standart, i need a solution, someone pls
<kristijan> hi, does anyone know why kde works perfectly except when I alt tab between windows? it takes up to 5 seconds for the switcher to show, and then it's fast and responsive, but those 5 seconds are really tedious
<MTGap_> it's a problem with kwin kristijan
<rhobab> hi akk
<MTGap_> how do I actually use nepomuk with dolphin?
<MTGap_> hello??
<Bou> has Amarok 2.2 been released for kubuntu?
<TheFuzzball> bou: in 9.10
<Zeikfried> How would i go about putting compiz in 8.10, i do not have the choice of switching from Kwin to compiz in session manager.
<lovre> even though in system setting screen is set up to never go off, when i watch a movie, every 15-20 minutes my screen goes black... Why is this happening?
<lovre> Zeikfried: compiz --replace
<lovre> Zeikfried: that is, if you have compiz installed
<Zeikfried> Wow........
<Zeikfried> That was.... Amazingly easy.
<Zeikfried> Thenk you so much, haha.
<Zeikfried> I cannot run the Kwin effects due to having an Intel 945GMA chipset.
<Zeikfried> Thank you so much Lovre.
<Zeikfried> How do i get a total of 4 desktops in compiz?
<Zeikfried> I have it switched to 2 horizontal and 2 vertical, yet i am still stuck with only 2 dekstops.
#kubuntu 2009-10-09
<zombiefied> hello
<zombiefied> Anyone there/
<zombiefied> At all?
<zombiefied> Hello?
<zombiefied> Anyone know how to install wifidrivers?
<Dragnslcr> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zombiefied> I cannot find drivers for WRT160N Linksys :(
<N_> olá
<N_> como eu desinstalo o swfdec daqui? eu instalei e não tá funcionando com o youtube
<N_> ????
<LjL> N_: eso es el canal ingles, portugues en #ubuntu-br, pero si lo instlaste con APT, escribe "sudo apt-get remove swfdec" en una consola por desinstalarlo
<N_> how can i uninstall the swfdec? i installed and i can't see the videos on youtube
<N_> ???
<ubox> how do you enable nvidia drivers in kde? in gnome it was system > administration > hardware
<JontheEchidna> ubox: KMenu -> system -> Hardware drivers
<ubox> awesome, thank you jontheechidna
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<N_> how can i uninstall the swfdec?
<N_> o_o
<LuisJa> something really wrong with amarok: it crash instatly after trying to use it, here is the bug report: http://pastebin.ca/1605629 i need to hear my electro!!!!
<ubox> ok, so the hardware driver utility claims i have none in use and none are listed. does it require network connectivity to function properly?
<ubox> i read that as of jaunty broadcom wireless drivers are natively supported though the hardware driver util. but they are not there either, nor does wireless work
<ubox> has anyone gotten broadcom working in karmic
<ubox> 4311
<Todo_> ;list
<Todo_> sorry
<LuisJa> something really wrong with amarok: it crash instantly after trying to use it, here is the bug report: http://pastebin.ca/1605629 i need to hear my electro!!!!
<LuisJa> how i can install debugging symbols for phonon-xine?
<dani_> hola a todos
<jonny> Some brazilian?
<D34thbyph34r> s
<Byron> How can I find out what is causing my desktop to randomly freeze and my internet connection to suddenly drop?
<RussellAlan> Anyone know how to bring up different window views? Like cycling through windows,
<RussellAlan> It keeps doing it by accident and im wondering what command did it
<RussellAlan> kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> RussellAlan: maybe alt + tab?
<RussellAlan> Well alt tab has its own way off display
<JontheEchidna> there's also one where when you keep your mouse cursor at the top left of the screen for a second, the windows will appear
<RussellAlan> this method displays the windows in a flat view
<JontheEchidna> the "present windows" effect in the settings
<RussellAlan> JontheEchidna:  something like that, because it happens when im browsing firefox and then randomly windows pops up for selection.
<RussellAlan> I've been having issues with the mouse moving around on its own.
<RussellAlan> How do I upgrade my kde version?
<JontheEchidna> RussellAlan: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<RussellAlan> 9.04
<JontheEchidna> RussellAlan: http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2
<RussellAlan> Yeah, I just caught it, thanks.
<RussellAlan> What do you reccomend for my mouse issues?
<RussellAlan> Just jumps around
<JontheEchidna> hmm, can't say that I know how to fix that I'm afraid
<RussellAlan> Yeah,
<RussellAlan> Upgrade to 9.10 over the Internet:
<RussellAlan> 1) Type Alt-F2 and type into the box update-notifier-kde -d
<RussellAlan> Where do I hit Alt+F2 to pull that up?
<JontheEchidna> anywhere, it should bring up a run dialog
<RussellAlan> yes this elusive should word
<RussellAlan> Somethings not right with my install I suppose.
<JontheEchidna> alternatively you could run that command from Konsole
<rav> hello. does anyone use kpilot to sync pdas?
<rav> since the recent update in jaunty to kde 4.2.4, I can't sync correctly anymore
<Zeikfried> Is it possible to get XGL anymore?
<Guest14700> list
<JJman6> what  packages do i install to get the ability to compile/make packages.  whats hte development package
<JJman6> isn't there 1 package that has everything i need
<abhishek> hello
<fhenning09> Has anyone everheard of Windows Home Server?
<ubuntu_> wow
<snaf1> hey whats the command to get flash and java?if i am doing it in termial
<fhenning09>  /sudo apt-get install (package)
<fhenning09> try this if you have synaptic use it if you don'e use that command and its gui will make it easier for you to search and install apps
<snaf1> I got flash working i think, hmmm utube is working but not another program hmm
<NoReflex> Hello! I'm having some problems with Font Smoothing on KDE 4.3. After a reboot even though Font Smoothing is enabled in SystemSettings the fonts look as if there's no font smoothing. I'm using Karmic.
<noren> hello all
<NoReflex> any ideas?
<snaf1> I dont sorry
<peet> anyone using Intel 945GM video card?
<Blizzerand> Me !
<Blizzerand> Do you have any problem running kubuntu with it
<peet> do you have a configuration that works well?
<peet> graphics is slow on Jaunty
<Blizzerand> peet : What is you RAM
<peet> i GB
<peet> 1 GB
<Blizzerand> hmm . Probably the graphics slowing everything  .
<peet> I used the new drivers at http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ but I had to reinstall and now it doesn't work
<peet> it works better in Karmic if I boot from live CD but if I install it, it doesn't boot
<Blizzerand> peet : Are you on jaunty or Karmic
<peet> Jaunty
<peet> Karmic doesn't work, only from live CD
 * Blizzerand thinks jaunty had less support for old intel graphics .
<Blizzerand> Can you enable desktop effects , peet
<peet> I can, but it works slowly
<AngryKoala> kwin is your wm i assume
<peet> yes I use kwin
<AngryKoala> texture filter is bilinear?
<peet> yes
<AngryKoala> is it slow if you disable desktop effects
<peet> it is faster, but other graphics stuff like games etc. are still slow
<AngryKoala> have you tried metacity?
<peet> no, I didn't
<peet> but it won't solve my driver problem, I think
<AngryKoala> how do you know its a driver problem
<peet> Blizzerand: what configuration do you use?
<Blizzerand> peet : I am using kde but not kubuntu lol
<peet> oh
<peet> AngryKoala: I said earlier: "I used the new drivers at http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ but I had to reinstall and now it doesn't work"
<peet> it's clearly driver problem, because the new drivers worked better
<HollowPoint> peet, just caught up with your convo, I've definitely run the 945GM card before, just not sure if it was on an older HP Laptop or the one sat next to me with the lid closed, either way I've used it with Kubuntu and worked fine, if it was the older laptop then it woul dhave been Hardy, whereas the new one is running Jaunty
<peet> HollowPoint: yes, it was faster under Hardy
<HollowPoint> this one here next to me is running a 945PM, so was the older one, i.e. Hardy that had the 945GM
<peet> I suppose I can't use the Hardy drivers under Jaunty?
<HollowPoint> when you say slow?
<peet> Jaunty is slow
<peet> Intrepid was slow too
<HollowPoint> the whole system? Or just the graphics?
<peet> just the graphics
<HollowPoint> very strange
<HollowPoint> you've dropped to console and checked top I assume to make sure the system isn't running any undue load?
<AngryKoala> mine is a Intel Mobile 945GME
<HollowPoint> What laptop model is it?
<HollowPoint> I'm guessing HP?
<peet> only xorg makes high CPU loads
<peet> I have lenovo 3000 C200
<HollowPoint> have you tried installing the absolute latest Karmic as of today? Or finding out if there is a special repo for the latest Intel Graphics drivers etc?
<HollowPoint> I noticed earlier when I upgraded Karmic there were Nvidia graphics drivers in the mix
<peet> there is a launchpad repository that has new drivers, which worked a bit better for me
<HollowPoint> RAM in the machine?
<peet> but I had to reinstall lately, and graphics don't work since I use these drivers
<peet> 1 GB ram
<AngryKoala> can you use older drivers?
<HollowPoint> oh and you mentioned high load from Xorg, how high and on what?
<peet> I made a thread about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286542
<HollowPoint> Just looking through google here I've spotted a few comments from people saying the 945GME is likely to be slow with GLX :S
<HollowPoint> not news you wanted I'm sure
<HollowPoint> this is GLX 1.4 and above I should add
<peet> if I don't have desktop effects enabled, and run top from Konsole, xorg's cpu load is between 10 and 20% if I don't do anything
<HollowPoint> I was just gunna suggest turning effects off, but you've already done it
<peet> you use Karmic, HollowPoint?
<HollowPoint> on my desktop I do
<HollowPoint> laptops are both running Jaunty
<HollowPoint> one HP one Dell
<peet> what video card do you have?
<HollowPoint> on the desktop? A 3 year old Nvidia 7600GT
<peet> laptops?
<HollowPoint> I thought the HP was running an intel but turns out both are running Radeon Mobiles
<HollowPoint> I had a couple of HP laptops for work last year when I was working for a company in the city, they were both Intel 945GMs
<HollowPoint> they both crapped out with desktop effects/compiz but ran fine without
<HollowPoint> the HP we have now should be running a 945PM but turns out the missus paid extra for the Radeon when she bought it, (She's a graphic designer)
<peet> well, then I will have to wait until Karmic comes out
<HollowPoint> you can't run the Beta/
<HollowPoint> ?
<peet> it doesn't boot
<peet> says that the partition is corrupted and can't mount it
<HollowPoint> not even if you switch run levels during boot?
<HollowPoint> there is an option in Grub with Karmic to simply drop to a root shell, have you tried that and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the command line?
<peet> no I didn' try
<HollowPoint> might be worth a go, I'm truly loving Karmic it has to be said
<peet> it stopped at fsck and said that it can't fix the partition and then dropped to a root shell with the partition mounted as read-only
<HollowPoint> yikes, that sucks
<HollowPoint> was that the beta or the alpha6?
<peet> beta
<peet> I could try to upgrade from Jaunty, but then I would have to reinstall again if it fails
<HollowPoint> ah, then yeah I guess you'll have to wait, either that or try to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic
<HollowPoint> yeah the joy of Linux though is that only takes 20 minutes or so
<HollowPoint> there are issues with RAID in Karmic atm I notice, but not seen anything about SATA problems, which is the only reason I can think that the partitions would get screwed on install
<gary1122> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<gary1122> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<flipfone> hi after a failed upgrade i have been doing updates everyday till now i am receiving this error http://pastebin.com/d25569320  any ideas?
<dirtyturbin> Hey I have just one stupid question: Is it possibile to upgrade my centrino core duo to the new core 2 duo? I want to do this because I am tired of the lag and want to keep my laptop up to date but core duos are not being made anymore. so ummm ... help?
<N0LLY> wll
<N0LLY> you have to check your motherboard whether it supports it first
<dirtyturbin> NOLLY: how do I do that? sorry kinda a newb at mobile
<dirtyturbin> I guess what I am really asking is are the 2 processors the same socket. If so this would make things a whole lot easier.
<N0LLY> well that is easy to check i assum
<N0LLY> *assume
<N0LLY> you know the processor and you can check that in the Intel website
<dirtyturbin> true.
<dirtyturbin> i feel so stupid now!
<dirtyturbin> lol
<N0LLY> stupid hehe, no no just check it out mate ;)
<JuJuBee> Trying to use hp-toolbox getting... error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.
<dirtyturbin> NOLLY: I figured it out and intel did not tell me actually. just did a little wiki research and found out that both the centrino duo is a 478 socket same with the base model core 2 duo and if anyone really wants to know, same with the pentium 4! WOO!
<dirtyturbin> I feels proud of meself.
<dirtyturbin> :D
<Briareos1> kmail: i accidently deactivated the dialog-box which asks me prior to deletion with CAPS+DEL - how can i re-enable that?
<Briareos1> i found it in kmailrc ... NoConfirmDelete=true help - but it's apparently not in GUI of the kmail version from 8.04
<hemal> hello. when i try to install skanlite I get a popup saying download failed, check your network connection
<N0LLY> dirtyturbin: hi i`m back
<hemal> with some struggle i found the command line sudo apt-get install skanlite
<N0LLY> dirtyturbin: so you solved it right?
<hemal> which comes back with Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/skanlite/skanlite_0.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<dirtyturbin> NOLLY: yes and thank you!
<N0LLY> ok, enjoy then ;)
<hemal> that URL should be http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/s/skanlite/skanlite_0.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hemal> so why the extra /ubuntu in the url? how do i set the local repository right?
<N0LLY> briareos
<N0LLY> hello
<N0LLY> hemal, i will come to you soon, give me a second
<N0LLY> briareos
<hemal> NOLLY thanks. I will wait
<N0LLY> ok briareos looks like is away
<N0LLY> so
<N0LLY> hemal
<N0LLY> do you have adept installed?
<N0LLY> in kubuntu?
<hemal> i don't know
<N0LLY> ok i tell you what you should do ok?
<hemal> its not installed
<hemal> hemal@dualcore:~$ adept
<hemal> The program 'adept' is currently not installed.  To run 'adept' please ask youradministrator to install the package 'adept'
<N0LLY> open kpackage kit
<hemal> yes, please tell me what to do
<N0LLY> open kpackage kit
<hemal> it's open.
<N0LLY> search adept and install it
<hemal> thanks for your help, but if you can walk me through command line i will appreciate , so i can learn :-)
<N0LLY> well i don`t know command line much but you can try sudo apt-get adept
<Bou> hemal: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hemal> ok never mind. i am installing adept
<Bou> hemal: you can edit the sources like this and remove the /ubuntu/
<hemal> Bou: is that instead of adept?
<hemal> oh
<N0LLY> well in adept, there is the skanlite you want ;)
<hemal> oh ok NOLLY
<hemal> but adept install gives same error from the UI
<hemal> Bou: i have the file open, what do i change?
<hemal> Bou: should I change all lines like deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to drop the last ubuntu/?
<N0LLY> I think then that bou can help you in this case...
<hemal> NOLLY; thanks for your help
<N0LLY> skanlite is an imaging program right? scanning...
<Bou> hemal: erm if the lines  are for all the apps, i won't change it..
<Bou> hemal: there is no special line for skanlite?
<hemal> Bou: no nothing specific for skanlite
<Bou> then don't change it, because it's the default lines and it would affect every other apps
<hemal> but there is no ubuntu in http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
<hemal> i have installed previously using kpackagekit, don't know why sources.list went bad
<hemal> how do i set it right?
<Bou> i never use kpackagekit
<Bou> which version of Kubuntu is it?
<N0LLY> hemal: try search skanlite there, in kpackage kit
<hemal> i think i have previously installed using apt-get also
<hemal> NOLLY: i can find it as available package
<Bou> hemal: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/85260  looks like your problem
<hemal> yes, it seems the same issue
<Bou> but no solution proposed
<Bou> i don't know if KPackageKit could mess the sources.list..
<hemal> right, no solution
<N0LLY> hemal, did you try to search the skanlite in kpackage kit? because you can find it there
<hemal> NOLLY: i too can find it, but installing gives me the check network error, which is what brought me here in the first place
<N0LLY> hm, ok i understand
<N0LLY> if in kpackage kit...
<N0LLY> you select
<N0LLY> settings
<N0LLY> and
<N0LLY> edit software sources
<N0LLY> a window opens
<Bou> maybe the remote repo is just down?
<N0LLY> can you select a different server from there?
<N0LLY> yes it can
<N0LLY> or rather might be
<hemal> i am changing from server for india to main server
<N0LLY> ok try that ;)
<N0LLY> it might work.........
<hemal> its downloading additional package files...first time kpackagekit has been able to find something in 1 hour :-)
<N0LLY> so it is kind of "working"
<hemal> yes, it would seem so. hopefully
<NoReflex> hello guys! What dow you think would be a faster CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 3040  @ 1.86GHz OR Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
<N0LLY> so Bou is right :D
<hemal> it is taking some time...i'll be back
<hemal> he is right about what?
<N0LLY> remote repo being down
<N0LLY> noreflex - i think the xeon
<hemal> no, i don't think it is down. it seems my sources.lst has wrong locations
<NoReflex> I thought so too since the XEON is a dual core cpu and the pentium only has HT
<N0LLY> Xeon is a server cpu if i am not mistaken, so it has to be fast....
<Pici> NoReflex: This channel has the same offtopic rules as #ubuntu does, please respect our channel guidelines.
<hemal> it has http://in.arhive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ all over the place which is a bad url
<NoReflex> Pici: what channel do you suggest? I got no anwser in #hardware and #cpu
<hemal> http://in.arhive.ubuntu.com/ is reachable and browsable from browser
<Pici> hemal: archive is spelled incorrectly.
<Pici> NoReflex: ##hardware, #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic
<N0LLY> kubuntu-offtopic
<hemal> Pici: that's only here because i typed :-)
<hemal> http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ is what i have in browser
<N0LLY> hm, so is it still downloading
<N0LLY> ?
<hemal> yes
<hemal> i am india :-)
<N0LLY> so for now, that is the most important thing.. you can tackle the siurces later
<N0LLY> *sources
<hemal> ok it finished downloading. now i go back to software management?
<N0LLY> yes
<N0LLY> and try whether you can download skanlite there
<hemal> Downloading!
<N0LLY> ^^
<hemal> seems to have succeeded
<hemal> now, do you know if this will be able scan from my Epson printer-cum-scanner?
<N0LLY> well I`m sorry for that :(
<N0LLY> I don`t know hehe
<hemal> oh ok. btw the india repository seems to be screwed up. the apt-sources now does not have the initial in. in the urls
<N0LLY> so for now you can use the main server
<hemal> my install finisehd
<N0LLY> and post that problem in the forums if you don`t get any answer from here
<hemal> NOLLY, BOU: thanks a ton.
<hemal> goodbye
<N0LLY> good bye
<sczgilae> hi, i have problems with the language on my kubuntu 9.04. When i installed "Basque" language i see russian characters, however i thought that it have solution installing "kde-l10n-eu" library. But now im afraid because if i choose Basque as default language of the system i see again russian character and some shortcuts dissapear. on the other hand, if i start session as normal user and i choose Basque as language everything looks ok
<sczgilae> hi, i have problems with the language on my kubuntu 9.04. When i installed "Basque" language i see russian characters, however i thought that it have solution installing "kde-l10n-eu" library. But now im afraid because if i choose Basque as default language of the system i see again russian character and some shortcuts dissapear. on the other hand, if i start session as normal user and i choose Basque as language everything looks ok
<sczgilae>  deduce the problem is when i choose basque as default language of the system, the system load another library instead of "kde-l10n-eu".
<FloodBotK2> sczgilae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andry> Hi
<andry> I have a problem with my sound'
<andry> anyone can help?
<andry> plese
<andry> please
<andry> sound card : IDT ID 7603
<cars> WAre you getting an error?
<cars> *are
<andry> my sound is not working
<andry> no
<andry> no error
<andry> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<andry> lspci : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<andry> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<andry> Codec: IDT ID 7603
<andry> Codec: Generic 11c1 ID 1040
<andry> I have read that
<andry> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device aa38
<andry> I can't find my model in ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<andry> any suggestion?
<andry> fr
<andry> no one can help?
<cars> andry: Sorry, it's beyond my level of expertise.  Perhaps try in #ubuntu?
<andry> #ubuntu
<Pici> andry: /join #ubuntu
<andry> #ubuntu?
<N_> what is the diference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<cars> N_: Kubuntu uses KDE and Ubuntu uses Gnome.  Ubuntu is also the original project.
<N_> humm
<N_> ok
<cars> Do you know what those are, N_?
<N_> grafics engines, right?
<Kubuntiac> @N_ - It's like 2 cars with different pain jobs, steering wheels, stereos etc... but the same engine under the hood. :)
<N_> my ubuntu is configured to autojoin this channel
<Kubuntiac> Look and GUI's are different. Most of the important stuff is the same.
<cars> Kubuntiac: Nice analogy.
<Kubuntiac> Default apps are different, too, but you can use whichever apps you want on both
<Kubuntiac> :)
<Kubuntiac> pain jobs= paint jobs! lol
<Kubuntiac> Did I really just call KDE / Gnome "pain jobs".... Freudian slip...
<genii> Hehe
<N_> my blender don't work. something in the base of grafic, the camera don't turn, the windows stay when should go away, etc
<minde> how install kubuntu ati driver help
<minde> ?
<minde> pleace help
<genii> minde: Kmenu... System...Hardware Drivers                it should ask then if you want to install proprietary ATI driver
<minde> but not works
<andry> \join #ubuntu
<genii> andry: /join #ubuntu
<genii> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> genii: Hes been there for a while now :)
<genii> My work is very busy, apologies on lag
<Pici> genii: I cannot accept your apology
 * genii hides in shame, sneaking coffee
<rafytafy> morning!
<genii> rafytafy: Greetings
<rafytafy> :) genii
<dorces> hello, i need help :(
<kaddi> hi dorces. :) Please state your problem if we know the answer someone will answer
<sczgilae> hi, i have problems with the language on my kubuntu 9.04. When i installed "Basque" language i see russian characters, however i thought that it have solution installing "kde-l10n-eu" library. But now im afraid because if i choose Basque as default language of the system i see again russian character and some shortcuts dissapear. on the other hand, if i start session as normal user and i choose Basque as language everything looks ok
<sczgilae>  deduce the problem is when i choose basque as default language of the system, the system load another library instead of "kde-l10n-eu".
<dorces> program AMAROK is broken
<dorces> <kaddi> What now?
<kaddi> what amarok and how is it broken?
<dorces> Can not create a trace.
<dorces> It seems that this trace will be useless.
<dorces>   It is probably because the packages have been developed in a way that prevents breakage traces the development of fair, as well as can be, and so that the "stack frame" was damaged during the crash
<FloodBotK2> dorces: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> dorces: so it crashes on startup?
<kaddi> dorces: do "apt-cache policy amarok" in a command line and paste the result to nopaste.com. Please give me the link to the paste
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks!
<dorces> <kaddi> 	
<dorces> console?
<kaddi> yes
<dorces> http://nopaste.com/p/af36DIWEU
<dorces>  	
<dorces> fit?
<kaddi> could you run amarok from console and also pastebin the result to nopaste? But if it is crashing, I fear I can't to much to help you.
<kaddi> maybe try #amarok
<genii> You should enable backports and up your amarok version to 2.1.1mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1
<dorces> http://nopaste.com/p/aXWVGTD3B
 * genii sips
<rafytafy> so far my firefox 3.5 on hardy works good
<kaddi> great
 * rafytafy is very happy
<rafytafy> i noticed in 3.0 that if you save history for more then say 5 days, the load and kill time is longer
<dorces> stupid program error
<kaddi> rafytafy: yeah that's because they made the history searchable, like when you enter "home" into the adressbar and all websites you visited which have something to do with homes popup
<rafytafy> yeah I noticed that...i set my firefox to delete pretty much everything after I close it
<kaddi> so they need a little longer to store it on closing, at least that's what the FF people tell me
<genii> dorces: echo "deb http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<rafytafy> tee is piping output no?
<genii> rafytafy: Because sudo echo "blah" >> /somewhere/admin/is.required     doesn't work
<rafytafy> oh snap
<dorces> Would you know the name of another music player ?
<Pici> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<_motti__> hi guys. I want to transfer a pdf file to an application on my ipod touch. the apllication can access html web pages, how can I set html server quickly (or pdf server?) on my machine?
<genii> _motti__: Install something like thttpd and then put the pdf file in /var/www     then you can access it by the IP of the box running the http daemon
<smellynoser> Not many audio players about huh?
<dorces> 	
<dorces> crazy. from resuming program: - /
<dorces> 	
<dorces> crazy. from resuming program: - /
<FloodBotK2> dorces: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikebeecham> hey guys...I wanted to try Kubuntu for the first time today, but I'm having real problems burning the iso to disc...are there any helpful hints and tips for the burning process?
<_motti__> you need to burn it as image file and not data. (this was my mistake when I first downloaded an iso file) what app are you using?
<mikebeecham> _motti__: hey mate...yeah I'm doing that through Brasero
<mikebeecham> I have Ubuntu on one machine, and I want to try Kubuntu on my second machine to see whether I would like it or not
<_motti__> there should be simply be a button, "burn image"
<genii> Make sure if DVD image you're using a DVD... check the md5sum of the iso before burning... use a lower burn speed if underruns/overruns... if CD iso make sure you have a CD which allows that size (700-something Mb CD and not 650Mb CD)
<genii> mikebeecham: If you already run Ubuntu you don't need a CD. Just install package kubuntu-desktop
<mikebeecham> genii: using a decent sized CD, and Brasero only really have the option to lower the burn speed to 10x.
<genii> Ah, on other machine...nvm
<mikebeecham> I want to try Kubuntu on another machine because I dont want to start messing with my gnome machine
<mikebeecham> I have two PCs side by side, and the other one is windows...I can afford to mess with that one
<masta_> hello
 * genii hands out more coffees
<mikebeecham> i like coffee...do you have cookies as well?
<genii> mikebeecham: Not today
<mikebeecham> pah...I may just stay part of the gnome community then..they have cookies
<kaddi> lol
<genii> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<mikebeecham> ha!
<mikebeecham> !donuts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donuts
<mikebeecham> :(
<nositelicense> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<kaddi> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<nositelicense> damd
<kaddi> see, it knows the really important things :p
<minde> how check the installed ATI driver
<genii> masta_: If you are having some issue with your Kubuntu that you need help with, please just ask your question in the channel generally
<mikebeecham> !Android
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Android
<minde> ?
<genii> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kaddi> Hi I'm having a problem with thunderbird and was wondering if you could help. About 3 weeks ago thunderbird stopped opening links in mails. I have set thunderbird to the default mail-client and did add the network.app-handler.http to firefox, but that didn't help. Any other suggestions how to get my links to open again?
 * nositelicense goes on a beer run
<genii> Luckily it's slow right now and we can abuse the bot a little bit. But if the questions pick up please keep !botabuse in mind :)
<kaddi> when is it not slow here? :p
<genii> Just before and after a new release
<genii> ( Which is soon for 9.10 )
<kaddi> hehe
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<mikebeecham> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<mikebeecham> goodness....no-good-time-bot
<mikebeecham> !crack cocaine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crack cocaine
<mikebeecham> j/k
<kaddi> lol
<zappotek> Hello, anyone know where to find the compositing type/advanced settings/ x configuration as i am trying to get my desktop effects working?
<genii> zappotek: System Settings...Desktop...Desktop Effects. Then you have 3 tabs on right, one is labelled Advanced
<zappotek> genii: thanks
<zappotek> damn
<zappotek> thanks, its working!!
<genii> zappotek: You're welcome
<dell_> hello all
<dell_> is any one in here useing the karmic
<kaddi> hello
<kaddi> for karmic discussion and support please check in #ubuntu+1
<mikebeecham> wooo....Kubuntu liveCD is booting up!
<mikebeecham> man it's looking sexy
<mikebeecham> well, I have a mouse and a black screen so far...but kinda nothing else
<Guest32893> testing
<Guest32893> does this work?
<jipang_menjerit> yup
<Gintulis> why i cant access share folder on ather pc?  smb://workgroup i see pc1 and pc2, from pc2 i can access pc1 and pc2 share folders, but from pc1 i see only pc1 share folders
<noren> hello all
<genii> Gintulis: Usual cause of that is one of 3 things... improper or no broadcast IP was given, or PC1 is not in WORKGROUP but something like MSHOME, or gateway/DNS
<Gintulis> they both computers on WORKGROUP
<noren> hi , test
<_motti__> genii: I'm sorry, I got carried out with your idea. It's nice. many thanks.
<genii> _motti__: You're welcome
<seeiah> hi
<genii> !hi | seeiah
<ubottu> seeiah: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<seeiah> i installed kubuntu and try something... even this irc
<rafytafy> is there a kde version of xchat?
<jamesjedimaster> thereis konversation and quassel
<rafytafy> ah
<fmacomber> Question: Does the "System Connection" in the network manager work in Karmic with KDE4.3? If so, how does one go about creating a system connection? Thanks in advance.
<Zlatan> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<filipecardeal> oi
 * somekool is looking forward Kubuntu 10.04
<therjcalifornia> hi
<therjcalifornia> how can I set the date and time during boot time?
<therjcalifornia> hello?
<therjcalifornia> is anybody here?
<jhutchins_lt> Not really.
<jhutchins_lt> How do you want to set it?  Manually?
<serzholino> therjcalifornia: ntdate package should do this lready
<serzholino> *ntpdate
<therjcalifornia> hi serzholino! No, I want to create a file that sets the date while booting
<therjcalifornia> @jhutchins_lt I want to create a file that sets the date while booting
<jhutchins_lt> therjcalifornia: You want the date/time set correctly to the current time, and you have network access?
<therjcalifornia> no, any date in 2009
<therjcalifornia> well, the thing is my laptop battery is screwed up, so it sets the date to 1969, which makes Linux stupid
<therjcalifornia> and it won't boot
<therjcalifornia> and ebay won't ship to El Salvador....
<jhutchins_lt> therjcalifornia: Ok, ntpdate should try to automatically set the time & date when you boot.  The problem may be that you need more of a change than ntpd will make, so you need to run ntpdate first.
<jhutchins_lt> I _just_ got my kubuntu box up to date, let me see if I can see where to make the changes.
<therjcalifornia> it does set time at boot, however, 'cause the batterry is dead, it sets the time at 1969 :S
<kl87> i have both gnome and kde im running karmic and when in gnome i have sound wheen in kde i have no sound..idk whats wrong
<therjcalifornia> I know that a file can be created in order to set the date
<therjcalifornia> I mean any date
<therjcalifornia> not specially the actual date
<therjcalifornia> @kl87 I think that KDE and Gnome don't play nice with each other....
<jhutchins_lt> therjcalifornia: I think I can tell you how to fix this via the console.
<therjcalifornia> ok
<therjcalifornia> how?
<jhutchins_lt> I'm going to do some not-recommended things here like have you run 'sudo bash' in a console.
<therjcalifornia> sure
<therjcalifornia> no problem with that
<jhutchins_lt> therjcalifornia: Next, ntpq -p
<therjcalifornia> aha?
<jhutchins_lt> What's it say?
<therjcalifornia> nothing happened :S
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, ntp probably not running.  /etc/init.d/ntp start
<jhutchins_lt> Results?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mauri> is there a program for kubuntu in order to resize ntfs partitons (gparted and partition manager don't work)
<genii> mauri: gparted does work, you need however to have ntfsprogs installed prior to running it
<mauri> genii: tnk I try
<NoobProgrammer> New channel for OpenShot User Group is #openshot - please spread the word
<NoobProgrammer> http://www.openshotvideo.com  is the home blog
<max> language == english?
<genii> mauri: You also cannot resize any drive which you are currently using. So it's not possible to modify partitions on /dev/sda while using a linux which booted from /dev/sda1 for instance.
<Guest35627> okay..
<genii> Guest35627: English in this channel, yes
<mauri> genii: yes i know tnk
<genii> NoobProgrammer: Advertising other unrelated channels is frowned on. Use the -offtopic channels for that, if you must
<NoobProgrammer> ok thanks for the warning
<Guest35627> Is a antivirus software needy for my kubuntu 9.04?
<Guest35627> I mean required...
<Guest35627> is it important?
<genii> Guest35627: No. If you are sharing the files onto a Windows machine as well, then maybe
<Guest35627> the virus-free time is over fpr linux, isnt it?
<jamesjedimaster> no, unless you have a mail server for your network with some windows machines
<Guest35627> okay, thanks...
<Bou> Guest35627: not really
<maxmuster> name chg
<Mamarok> maxmuster: you should do this in a query or in the status window
<maxmuster> Are there many viruses for linux?
<Mamarok> maxmuster: almost none, compared to the amount on Windows
<maxmuster> okay...
<mauri> genii: fine it works....and partition manager too
<mauri> genii: tnk again
<genii> mauri: You're welcome
<maxmuster> is there a version of CryptLoad available?
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there another clipboard tool than klipper?
<Matisse> klipper is sooo buggy and nothing happens since months...
<Matisse> Maybe I should file a bug report, but I'm not sure, where to start searching if it already has been filed..
<hagabaka> is there a page for searching ppas, with a link to the homepage to any ppa, instead of the "Index of ..." which I get from Google?
<greg__> hello all, tryning to unpack "yakuake-2.9.6.tar.bz2" tar -jxvf "Get the following: "no such directory or file" whats up with that?
<greg__> o ya i'm in the directory
<StaszkuSkosztuj> identify Pin27011986
<OoBatmanoO> I downloaded Kubuntu 9.04 ISO.  I opened it with WINrar to view the files, I opened wubi.exe, to see if it's a valid win32 file. Can I install kubuntu straight from windows? I don't have a dvd rom on my computer. Do i mount the ISO? Can it be installed to another drive that isn't C, because I don't have too much space in C, and will it tell the bootloader what I've done. thanks
<OoBatmanoO> btw, i don't know if kubuntu is 64bit. does it support 4gb Ram
#kubuntu 2009-10-10
<ramiro_> Hello
<ramiro_> somebody on channel??
<ramiro_> alguien en el canal???
<AngryKoala> yes
<ramiro_> good
<ramiro_> i have a question
<ramiro_> what is apt-xapian index updtae or something like that???
<ramiro_> it runs everytime i log into kde
<ramiro_> and in my old machine it is heavy to work with
<AngryKoala> its a python package to allow the use of plugins
<ramiro_> and it s necessary???
<ramiro_> what kind of plugins??
<AngryKoala> probably not, but you can uninstall and see
<AngryKoala> its not "necessary" but uninstall and see what it does
<ramiro_> ok
<ramiro_> thanks
<AngryKoala> I'm on KDE on arch and i dont have that
<ramiro_> it's proper of kde or it works if i log in gnome desktop??
<ramiro_> in gnome i have not such a problem
<AngryKoala> ya, just uninstall it, especially if you dont use it directly
<ramiro_> ok thanks
<ramiro_> bye
<AngryKoala> bye
<mark____> anybody know of an audio equalizer i could download for ubuntu?, i really miss the one that used to be in Amarok
<odla> how can i make kde4 start ~/Download/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd when it starts?
<tsimpson> odla: from System Settings -> Advanced -> Autosart
<odla> tsimpson: thanks
<odla> tsimpson: thanks that worked
<tsimpson> no problem
<DarkriftX> anyone know how I make kde4 stop controlling my desktop and let compiz?
<AngryKoala> autostart compiz --replace gconf
<AngryKoala> then use gconf-editor to edit the startup
<edern> Hi all
<AngryKoala> 'lo
<naught101> ad
<joelichty> You know much about Linux?
<joelichty> You know much about Linux?
<ecin_> hey
<joelichty> You know much about Linux?
<ecin_> I just installed kubuntu a few hours ago, I'm very lost
<joelichty> me too lol
<ecin_> im tethering off my phone, i don't knwo how to connect to my wireless router
<joelichty> Far as I can tell, there arn't many user online.
<joelichty> What do you mean?
<ecin_> it says wlan interface disconnected
<joelichty> Your internet?
<ecin_> yeah
<ecin_> i don't have internet,
<joelichty> So your saying you "internet" is disconnected?
<ecin_> i do because im using Internet connectino sharing from windows mobile
<joelichty> I see...
<joelichty> Talk to you service provideR?
<joelichty> Rogers, bell, ect..
<ecin_> im not connecting to my router
<joelichty> I see..
<joelichty> Then what do you want to do?
<ecin_> be able to use my wireless lan
<ecin_> be able to increase my screen resolution
<joelichty> Oh, yes. What version of Ubuntu you currentally have installed?
<ecin_> i think it's 9.04
<joelichty> Then that weird, because thats like the newest edition. There really shouldn't be any problems of any means.
<afeijo> what should I use to set a virtual machine to run a webserver to development?
<joelichty> Windows 7?
<afeijo> and can I install a linux x64 into my vmware, running on my kubuntu 9.04 32 bits?
<afeijo> *virtualbox not vmware
<joelichty> How old is your computer?
<afeijo> 2 years, core 2 duo
<afeijo> 3 gb ram
<afeijo> joelichty: did you reply win7 to me??
<joelichty> Then you should be able to run Ubuntu 9.04 x64.
<joelichty> Yes, i said windows7.
<afeijo> I use x64 at office, I had a few problems
<joelichty> I see....
<afeijo> omg why would I use win7 to web devel?? make no sense
<afeijo> java and my bank dont like each other in x64 env.
<joelichty> No, sorry, it was just a suggestion.
<afeijo> I was wondering if ubuntu server come with visual interface or just the shell ?
<afeijo> *came
<joelichty> I noticed that as well. There are alot of site I'm un able to accese as well.
<afeijo> I'll test ubuntu server, as my host will provide that one when I change my plan to VPS
<joelichty> Ecin_ you still here?
<webbb82> hey im running karmic with kde and well two things i dont have my wifi working but also in the menu under computer i dont have a settings folder i have no system settings
<joelichty> Are you talking about Ubuntu?
<webbb82> ubuntu with kde
<joelichty> If you click the "start menu" you should be able to see "system settings".
<webbb82> in kde it should be under the computer tab then settings
<joelichty> True, then if it is not. That means the file or folder is corupted and needs reinstalling.
<Darkrift2> anyone here know how to dist-upgrade a 7.04 box to 9.04? I am getting 404 errors using apt-get distupgrade
<webbb82> what file or folder would be for settings
<joelichty> I do, Darkrift2.
<joelichty> ! second, webbb82.
<afeijo> version 7 isnt supported anymore I'm afraid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darkrift2> getting 404 errors using apt-get anything
<joelichty> Are you serious?
<Darkrift2> afeijo: i want to upgrade it
<Darkrift2> just asking how
<Darkrift2> do i need to do a fresh install?
<Darkrift2> hard to believe there is no upgrade path
<joelichty> Just go download it from www.ubuntu.com
<joelichty> Yes.
<joelichty> Fresh install.
<afeijo> Darkrift2: do you have a separated partition to your /home ?
<Darkrift2> nope
<joelichty> No.
<Darkrift2> its an old laptop I just fixed
<afeijo> do it 1st
<Darkrift2> I dont think the cdrom works on it.
<Darkrift2> wonder how imma pull this one off
<joelichty> I know a way you can pull it off.
<afeijo> you can use a thumb usb drive to repartition your hd
<Darkrift2> not really worried about repartitioning
<Darkrift2> id rather just upgrade it
<joelichty> Got a memory stick handy? If so plug it into your usb hub connectors and install it onto it, and then try intsalling
<afeijo> Darkrift2: you dont care about the files in it?
<Darkrift2> that might work
<Darkrift2> ill have to find a usb stick
<Darkrift2> afeijo: not really
<Darkrift2> i just want the fastest way to upgrade it
<afeijo> Darkrift2: cool so just fresh install, but do 3 partitions :)
<Darkrift2> why?
<Darkrift2> why 3 partitions i mean
<afeijo> its easier next time to update the system, without risking your files
<Darkrift2> i c
<afeijo> root, home and swap
<Darkrift2> sucks there is no upgrade method
<afeijo> I dont know, I started kubuntu in version 8
<Darkrift2> damn, cant even ssh into that thing
<Darkrift2> guess 7.0X didnt come with sshd :S
<joelichty> All I know, is that I'm buying windows xp, it alwyas worked great for me.
<joelichty> No problems whatsoever.
<Darkrift2> LOL
<joelichty> Whats so funny, Darkrift2 -.-
<joelichty> Anyways I'm off to play "Diablo II' message me if you need anything.
<afeijo> enjoy
<Darkrift2> have fun
<Darkrift2> cant find a usb drive anywhere lol
<joelichty> Oh, I will. I'd be pwning noobs.
<joelichty> Go buy one, there cheap. Only like 8$ for 1gb at bestbuy or futureshop.
<joelichty> Any electronic place really...
<afeijo> I upgraded one vm I had with kubuntu 9.04 to kubuntu 9.10 beta and it crashed, lol
<joelichty> Well what do you know, guess it's a goof thing it's free.
<joelichty> good*
<ecin_> this thing is pissing me off
<joelichty> I'm guessing, going "Linux" isn't really the best way to go, eh?
<ecin_> it suppsed to be faster arcording to many, but what good is speed if you don't have any gas
<joelichty> Thats correct, I totally agree with you Ecin.
<joelichty> I can't even download shit, properly either...
<joelichty>  Selling one of an item.
<ecin_> maybe is because i used wubi
<joelichty> Thats possible.
<ecin_> supposely when you go to add remove programs, you have more options on things to add
<ecin_> but mines is empty
<Darkrift2> can a kubuntu cd image be burnt to a dvd?
<joelichty> Your "Add/Remove Programs" is empty? Ouch, I'd deffentelly say there is something wrong with your copy of Linux.
<joelichty> Yeah, thats what I did.
<joelichty> Ever tried "Red Tube" ?
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm, my cd drive wont open :S
<Darkrift2> things just havent worked since I dist upgraded
<joelichty> Try visiting this web sitw, my make all your stress go far, far away. http://www.redtube.com
<webbb82> where can i find the Knowledgebase plasma  im trying to figure out how to use the opendesktop plasmas
<bain> hi
<bain> nebody suffering from the  boot time messages comming out before sxplash starts?
<bain> i just upgraded from jaunty  to karmic and boot sequence is all screwed
<Darkrift2> !find vnc
<webbb82> i need some help i cant get /knowledgebase-0.1 plasma to install form source i cant find a deb
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0 (and 23 others)
<Darkrift2> !find vncserver
<ubottu> Found: libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg, tightvncserver
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> If I upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 will the updates eventually bring me to the full release?
<skiwithpete> full=final
<marco__> kubuntu karmic koala will ship with kde 4.3.3?
<sacha_> hey i am using kubuntu and was wondering what program i would use to volume render raw 3d files (MHD headers)
<Darkrift2> I am setting up an old laptop to be connected to my TV to watch movies on
<Darkrift2> I want to be able to vnc in and start movies etc
<Darkrift2> I installed tightvncserver but it runs its own server (not the one connected to screen
<Darkrift2> )
<Darkrift2> does anyone know what I would need to vnc into the currently shown screen?
<Darkrift2> anyone know how to turn on the svideo output in kde?
<Darkrift2> svideo is listed under displays but seems to be disabled (all dropdowns are empty and cant be cahnged)
<Darkrift2> is this channel closing or soemthing?
<Darkrift2> seems to get more and more dead every day
<corigo2> what is the disk mgt and formating tool called (UI based)
<hagabaka> wow, there is a deb package for Google chromium
<michael> hi there
<Darkrift2> damnit
<Darkrift2> how do i enable restricted drivers on 9.04?
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<victor__> hello
<liwen_> iii
<liwen_> pppppp
<sgrover> help?  Moved my hard drive to a new computer.  Old computer had an nVideo video card.  New one has an Intel card.  I'm not getting 3D accelleration with the intel card.
<sgrover> No proprietary drivers reported as being needed.  Removed the nVidia  drivers.  did a dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Still no luck.
<AngryKoala> there are intel drivers you need from apt-get
<sgrover> I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed... are there others?
<AngryKoala> no idea lol
<sgrover> brb.  Found a reference to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sgrover> " in the xorg.conf file.  Need to restart kdm.
<sgrover> well, the reconfigure -phigh command didn't help.  sighs.
<AngryKoala> Xorg -configure will make a new xorg file for you
<sgrover> AngryKoala: got it.  Looks like ALL things nVidia need to be removed - not just the primary driver.  Otherwise the "auto X11 config" expects to be using nVidia.  Running at 1000+ fps on glxgears right now.
<AngryKoala> nice, glad you got it workin
<kannan02> how to install kubuntu 9.04 amd 64 in virtualbox --- when i try to install it says kernal requires x86_64cpu but only i686 is found..!!
<Darkrift2> whoa, ppl are talking in here!!!
<Darkrift2> anyone still around?
<Darkrift2> looking for help getting tvout running on my dell d600
<Darkrift2> has a radeon mobile 9000
<Darkrift2> ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9000 is the exact reply I got from atitvout earlier
<kase> #list
<kase> #channel
<gigasoft> how can i update  my kde environment?
<Tm_T> gigasoft: what you want to be updated?
<gigasoft> i vant to update to 4.3
<Tm_T> hmm, you are on Jaunty?
<gigasoft> aha
<Tm_T> gigasoft: from topic: KDE 4.3.1 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<gigasoft> ok, thanks
<Darkrift2> anyone know why ctrl+alt+bkspc still doesnt work after running that fix (multiple times)?
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm, nvm
<Darkrift2> finally worked
<JakeSays> hey sorry if this is a repeat post, but how do install glib on kubuntu? :(
<keithzg> do you just mean glibc?  Shouldn't that pretty much have to be installed if nearly any other normal packages are?
<keithzg> I think these days the specific package is libc6
<JakeSays> keithzg: no, i mean glib/gtk
<keithzg> ah, okay
<JakeSays> i'm assuming there's some apt-get fu i need
<keithzg> what do you need it for?
<JakeSays> building mono
<keithzg> why not just "apt-get build-dep mono"?
<keithzg> I'd assume that'd take care of that, and any other dependencies you might need
<JakeSays> hmm.
<JakeSays> i'll give that a try :)
<keithzg> :)  hopefully the solution is as simple as that!
<JakeSays> i'm a 87% noob
<keithzg> heh fair enough
<JakeSays> woah. LOL. thats definitely doing something!
<JakeSays> i think its installing gnome
<JakeSays> which is fine if it works
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> yeah sadly I think mono requires a fairly big chunk of gnome to work much at all, or at least it does how the Ubuntu packages are set up
<keithzg> by this point since my main PC that I'm at right now has so much stuff installed for various reasons, when I tried build-dep mono just to see it was only like 7 packages, heh
<JakeSays> it can install whatever it wants as long as it doesnt mess with kde :)
<keithzg> naw shouldn't mess with anything at all
<JakeSays> i'm coming from windows, and am liking kde 4.x
<keithzg> I have, like, 8 different desktop environments installed on this PC, heh, but I can run KDE 4 without any troubles
<keithzg> it all just sits there until/unless you need it
<keithzg> out of curiousity, is there a particular reason why you need to outright build mono?  You should be able to just install it normally too.
<JakeSays> well, i'm actually working on a windows port of moonlight, so i'm going to start with a build of moonlight on linux
<JakeSays> and just copy the silverlight assemblies from linux to windows
<JakeSays> keithzg: heh. thanks for your suggestion :) that did indeed do the trick.
<keithzg> cool cool :)
<keithzg> yeah, "apt-get build-dep" has made my life far simpler on many an occasion!
<forge> hmmmm...
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I change the gtk theme used in kde ?
<ForgeAus> uh in system-settings
<Peace-> ys
<ForgeAus> used to be in kcontrol...
<Peace-> of couse systemsettings
<ForgeAus> uh appearance applet is it now?
<ForgeAus> yes appearance applet in system settings should have an icon for GTK styles and fonts
<gribouille> where is it ? I don't see it
<Peace-> gribouille: http://imagebin.ca/view/LSRADQBg.html
<ForgeAus> QTCurve helps things look a little better integrated...
<gribouille> Peace-, what's your version of kubuntu ?
<Peace-> gribouille:  i have kde 4.3.2
<Peace-> but thast stuff is on kde from kde 4.1
<Peace-> so .. from... kubuntu 8.04
<ForgeAus> what language is that? colori? and stile? ...
<Peace-> well italian
<Peace-> ok i can change it
<ForgeAus> ahh kewl, italian.. .
<ForgeAus> so pomodoro is tomato right?
<Mamarok> topic, please
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> uh sorry...
<Darkrift2> can anyone help me figure out the best drivers for my ati mobility 9000?
<Darkrift2> the standard drivers dont seem to support tv out via svideo
<Peace-> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Darkrift2> why does everything give ubuntu instructions?
<Darkrift2> its annoying as hell
<Peace-> Darkrift2: have you tried with systemsettings stuff?
<Darkrift2> yeah, ive been messing with it all day
<Peace-> just a second
<Darkrift2> im trying to follow the guide from where you linked me to
<Darkrift2> it has some slightly different options so maybe it will work
<mrberlf> hi
<Peace-> Darkrift2: i have my tutorial but it's in italian
<Peace-> Darkrift2: anyway in english https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> if I was going to install the latest Kubuntu on my comp, should I use the latest Beta, or a nightly build?
<skiwithpete> and will it (if I install it) update to follow on to RC and final release?
<Peace-> Darkrift2: i can't find the correct page in english anyway here there is a translated page of italian wiki http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut&sl=it&tl=en&history_state0=
<mrberlf> is there a way to manage kaffeine with dus?
<mrberlf> i have installed the new kubuntu karmic and there is the new kaffeine pre2
<mrberlf> but it lacks many features...d.bus, dvb channels grouping. is there a way to get the old kaffeine 0.8 instead?
<Peace-> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mrberlf> ok
<mrberlf> tnx
<skiwithpete> anyone with answer for me?
<Darkrift2> Peace-: checking it now, thank you
<skiwithpete> anyone?
<Peace-> skiwithpete: ?
<Peace-> skiwithpete: you can use the daily build
<Peace-> skiwithpete: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<skiwithpete> cheers Peace-
<Peace-> skiwithpete: but it's a BETA so it's NOT STABLE
<skiwithpete> will it follow update to RC and final?
<Peace-> of couse
<Peace-> course
<skiwithpete> or is it somehow different
<skiwithpete> ok cool
<harjot> does anyone have a yahoo-kopete problem?\
<harjot> it doesnt connect to yaoo
<harjot> anymore
<skiwithpete> and Peace- how is stability at the moment?
<skiwithpete> poor, good great?
<Peace-> skiwithpete: that depends from your hardware , on my computer , with good hardwware supports it's pretty stable
<Darkrift2> im getting pretty good at editing xorg.conf using Xorg.0.log errors :P
<Peace-> but it's not something for beginner
<Peace-> Darkrift2: hahahah that's nice from error you can get experience
<skiwithpete> Peace-, why not for beginner, am a newb, and with intel vid card had to switch to Fedora for stability
<skiwithpete> eager to make switch back to ubuntu
<skiwithpete> stroke kubuntu
<Peace-> on my computer there is intel and it works fine
<Peace-> with effects too
<Ev0luti0n_> skiwithpete: pretty stable to me!
<skiwithpete> cool
<Ev0luti0n_> at least  this build of kubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> only some apps crashes
<Ev0luti0n_> amarok for example
<Ev0luti0n_> shoutcast listing doesn't work properly sometimes
<Ev0luti0n_> and it was a bitch to configure and enable desktop effects, due to a driver issue and multiple monitor configuration
<skiwithpete> have started the comp backup, will let you guys know when I do it
<Dragnslcr> harjot- what version of Kubuntu and Kopete?
<Ev0luti0n_> you installing wich build?
<harjot> kubutnu 8.04  and kopete 0.12.7
<skiwithpete> Ev0luti0n_, me?
<skiwithpete> I'm going 9.10 I think
<Ev0luti0n_> uuuuuuh
<Ev0luti0n_> it was still buggy last time i tried
<Ev0luti0n_> im on 9.04
<skiwithpete> I can't use 9.04 because of intel vid card.  Crashes way too often
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<Ev0luti0n_> did you install a proprietary driver?
<Peace-> skiwithpete: intel cards had some problems with the driver
<Peace-> skiwithpete: 9.04 can be used changing the driver
<skiwithpete> nm Ev0luti0n_ its a long standing prob
<Ev0luti0n_> ohhh
<skiwithpete> yeah Peace- been through that...
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/kubuntu-904-intel-945-gm-sucks-with-compiz/
<skiwithpete> nightmare
<Peace-> pretty easy
<harjot> kopete problem any idea?
<skiwithpete> i'm looking forward to 9.10
<Peace-> kopete which problem?
<Peace-> Ev0luti0n_: here it's pretty stable with kde 4.3.2
<Darkrift2> anyone know how I make tightvncserver show the active X session instead of running its own?
<Ev0luti0n_> Peace-: 9.10?
<Peace-> Ev0luti0n_: yes
<harjot> it wongt connect to yahoo
<harjot> anymore
<Darkrift2> kinda like that krfb does but without the graphical glitches I am getting?
<harjot> it connects then instantly disconnects without any error messege
<Peace-> harjot: it should works googled?
<Ev0luti0n_> Peace-: strange..
<harjot> it used to work but now it doesnt and google shows me the OLD bugs
<Peace-> harjot: rename all configurations files?
<annma> anyone with 9.04?
<annma> I have a bug report that adept crashes
<annma> a bug report in KDE
<Peace-> adept?
<annma> not sure what to do with it
<annma> yes
<annma> isn't it Ubuntu package manager?
<Peace-> adept will not support anymore
<annma> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210038
<Peace-> adept = old kde package manager
<annma> so what is Ubuntu package manager
<Peace-> adept=kde3
<annma> whatever
<Peace-> synaptic = gnome
<annma> look at the bug report
<Peace-> kpackagekit = kde4
<annma> does it concern KDE or not?
<Darkrift2> yes, "old" kde
<Peace-> isn't made on qt3?
<annma> I don't know and don't care
<Darkrift2> lol
<Peace-> xD
<annma> I found someone who will amend the bug report
<annma> I used Konversation from KDE3 for years on KDE4
<Karlita> Hello, can one burn dual layer disk in kubuntu?
<Darkrift2> for years?
<annma> since we started working on KDE
<annma> I am a KDE devel Darkrift2
<annma> since we started working on KDE4
<Darkrift2> i c
<Darkrift2> then shouldnt you know what to do with the bug report?
<skiwithpete> annma, kde looks awesome, 4.3X will be my first time switch to the desktop
<Darkrift2> nevermind
 * Darkrift2 stays out of it
<annma> Darkrift2: no because adept isnot part of kde
<annma> I found someone who took care of it
<Peace-> i can't follow you adept is dead
<annma> Peace-: maybe but this user does nto know it
<annma> some users rescusitate stuff apparently
<Karlita> Any software that you can use for burning dual layer?
<phh> every burner does it afaik
<phh> like k3b for instance
<Karlita> thnx
<ubuntu> hi
<ubox> hi
<blueyed> Are the settings for "Button Order" grayed out for you, in Karmic? Alt-F2 => "Mouse settings"
<ubox> anyone have any luck with resuming from suspend and the backlight not coming back on issue?
<azuro> ahoj
<Fanfare> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bou> hi
<Bou> anyone around in charge of translation into Kubuntu?
<ant0xa> hello
<ant0xa> i've got a problem. i recordet kubuntu on a bad disc(didn know :( there was an error. and now i can't log in windows
<ant0xa> there black screen
<ant0xa> and grub
<ant0xa> can anyone help me?
 * ant0xa bad english
<varanus> i'm trying to install kubuntu 9.04 to an asus laptop from a live cd and i get the following problem "ata1 softreset failed (device not ready)" and the busybox starts. I have a vista version installed already on the pc. what could be the problem?
<GiantJack> Hi everyone! I use Kubuntu Jaunty and I'd like to know how I could send by bluetooth more than 1 file at the same time with KBluetooth4.
<GiantJack> I mean, at this moment, I can only choose 1 file to send to my phone instead of a list of files...
<noaXess> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<GiantJack> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Hans_Henrik> how can i find out info of my wireless card (its embedded inside the laptop and i dont want to open it up..)
<BluesKaj> Hans_Henrik, ifconfig in the konsole
<Hans_Henrik> ty
<BluesKaj> yw
<genii> Also: lspci or lsusb
<jamesjedimaster> iwconfig
<OxDeadC0de> how do I set the tax rate in freeciv? I hear it's the domestic advisor, but can't seem to find that dialog... =)
<mintux1> why kmobiletools limited to 160 character for sms ?? how can I remove this limitation and it send more than 1 sms ?
<phh> because the AT protocol don't know how to send one big SMS
<genii> 160 chars is the inbuilt limit, there is no removing it
<mintux1> but in my phone I can send more just it will breaking to more than 1 sms
<genii> mintux1: Thats a feature of whatever phone's operating system
<mintux1> genii: is there another software can do this ?
<genii> gammu/wammu has some SMS ability... multipart SMS not sure though
<mintux1> thanks
<DkySven> hello people, somehow my laptop doesn start to charge anymore when plugged, is there any way this can be software-side?
<genii> No, charging the battery on a laptop is purely a hardware function
<DkySven> well, then I'm screwed
<DkySven> less than 5 minutes battery time when all tuned down
<DkySven> bye ^^
<Tm_T> DkySven: atleast software is working
 * Tm_T always finds the bright side (;)
<genii> Heh
<ldeveaux> hi!
<ldeveaux> I have a problem with the Kubuntu Karmic installation in my netbook (MSI Wind U100)
<jamesjedimaster> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ldeveaux> When I run the installation CD, I have the following message: "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.... Try again to mount the CD-ROM?"
<ldeveaux> Does somebody know how to fix this problem? Thanks in advance
<Fanfare> ldeveaux: did u boot from CD? anyways, karmic topics go to #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> ldeveaux: try ask in #ubuntu+1
<genii> ldeveaux: As indicated, ask questions about the development version in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ldeveaux> Fanfare: Yes! I have an external driver and I use it for the installation
<ldeveaux> Fanfare: Okay, but any idea?
<dennis00> Hi, can I run the opensuse layout on Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> what is this "opensuse layout" ?
<dennis00> a great cannonical gnome or kde layout
<dennis00> opensuse looks nice, and we use it at the University.
<dennis00> I would like to use that kde template on Xubuntu.
<Tm_T> hmm, you have a screenshot to point me what you're meaning?
<rb__> hez
<dennis00> http://gi812.net/media/images/openSUSE_10.3_install_34.gif
<Tm_T> dennis00: hmm, that is gnome, right?
<dennis00> I am honestly not quite sure.
<Tm_T> dennis00: it is
<dennis00> it looks nothing like standard ubuntu
<Zeikfried> Which is usually faster? xaa, exa or xgl?
<Tm_T> dennis00: it's nothing like standard Ubuntu but it's GNOME, I'm sure (:
<Tm_T> dennis00: you should ask about it in #opensuse or similar
<Tm_T> Zeikfried: no idea, I prefer GL though
<dennis00> I did.
<dennis00> They all tell me to install OpenSUSE.
<dennis00> but I shall not fall prey
<Tm_T> dennis00: shame on them
<Zeikfried> Says i am using AIGLX.
<Zeikfried> Is that regular OpenGL?
<Tm_T> I guess
<dennis00> It's like asking a Muslim for a headscarf and being told to get Muslim for that. I am a proud Moron.
<dennis00> Mormon*
<Zeikfried> Ok, i found what i was looking for.
<dennis00> and how come apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installs office?
<Tm_T> dennis00: it's part of Kubuntu default install
<Ev0luti0n_> dennis00: fuck that :P
<Tm_T> Ev0luti0n_: no cursing
<Ev0luti0n_> best thing is being an atheist
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<Ev0luti0n_> i haven't  cursed nobody!
<Tm_T> Ev0luti0n_: and no religion talk here neither
<dennis00> kubuntu is 550mb, lol, much.
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> Tm_T: why?
<dennis00> apt-get install * << works?
<Tm_T> Ev0luti0n_: this is Kubuntu support only
<dennis00> how do I open the display manager?
<Tm_T> !o4o > Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_, please see my private message
<Tm_T> !guidelines > Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_, please see my private message
<dennis00> Ev0luti0n_: do you think you'll make the World Cup?
<Ev0luti0n_> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Ev0luti0n_> i think that there should be no problem on talking about our opinions here
<Ev0luti0n_> whoever gets offended should get out, or STFU! What happened to freedom of speech?
<dennis00> !appeals White people don't have souls.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dennis00> it doesn't work.
<dennis00> ubottu: Like G.W.Bush?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Like G.W.Bush?
<Ev0luti0n_> but yeah, don't troll the channel with religion stuff seesm great
<dennis00> ubottu: world politics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about world politics
<HalphaZ> hello
<HalphaZ> I instaled Kubuntu 6 months ago
<HalphaZ> I used filelight and noticed that ~/.thumbnails is 1,8 GB big
<HalphaZ> and that's a problem
<HalphaZ> what's wrong in my kubuntu?
<HalphaZ> I don't like waste my disk space with hidden folders
<Bou> HalphaZ: do you have lots of pics?
<HalphaZ> so, help me fix this bad beaviour
<HalphaZ> I delete a lot of pics
<HalphaZ> yes
<HalphaZ> I've a lot of pics
<Bou> then it seems the right behavior no? thumbnails are generated when your browsing through your pics I guess?
<Bou> and stored into .thumbnails?
<HalphaZ> however it's not a good reason to use 1,8 GB
<HalphaZ> moreover it's full of delete images
<Bou> this second point is more a problem
<Bou> i wonder how often the thumbnails pics are cleaned
<HalphaZ> never?
<Bou> that is, their expiration
<HalphaZ> probably never
<Ev0luti0n_> dennis00: have you seen the light already?
<Bou> well i hope they exprire sometimes
<HalphaZ> after 6 moths? 30th October I'll format the system to install karmic.
<HalphaZ> is there a way to disable thumbnails creation?
<Bou> dunno
<HalphaZ> oh
<Bou> ask on #kde maybe
<HalphaZ> however, thank you
<HalphaZ> ok, thanks
<Fanfare> HalphaZ: in dolphin u can disable showing previews... but i guess thats not what u mean...
<HalphaZ> probably not
<HalphaZ> I need disable thumbnails creation
<HalphaZ> at all
<Fanfare> HalphaZ: u can also simply remove .thumbnails
<HalphaZ> by hand?
<HalphaZ> don't like this solution
<HalphaZ> moreover it's a hidden folder
<HalphaZ> normal users doen't know about it's existence
<Bou> well if you remove .thumbnails now, and disable preview in Dolphin, you may avoid most of the disk-space problem i guess
<HalphaZ> so can't I use preview without creating space consuming useless thumbnails?
<HalphaZ> bad bad bad thing
<Bou> it is made to make previewing faster I guess
<Fanfare> digikam has an option not to create thumbnails iirc, but for kde, i dont know...
<Fanfare> HalphaZ: well, create empty .thumbnails and make it not writeable! :-)
<HalphaZ> Fanfare: :-) liked your idea!
<HalphaZ> however I guess nobody needs 1,8GB of thumbnails. So this should be solved and it's a bug. imho.
<HalphaZ> or better still: it's a bug and should be solved.
<Bou> HalphaZ: file a bug if you think so
<HalphaZ> ok, where are you from?
<Fanfare> HalphaZ: i should be an option! i dont think its useless!
<HalphaZ> I'm from ITaly.
<HalphaZ> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79943 <-- already posted
<varanus> guys, i'd like to have side mouse buttons working on konqueror, i found through xev the number of each button and i don't know how to tell KDE to use for example the button8 as the back button. any idea?
<Fanfare> varanus: did u try in keyboard shortcuts?
<dennis00> Ev0luti0n_: I don't beleive in the light.
<varanus> Fanfare: i tried through it but i couldn't figure out how i assign the buttons :S
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> the light?
<jury_> ello guys
<varanus> as the xev recognise the buttons i think that they should work someway. but i can't figure out how to do it
<jury_> im new here
<Fanfare> varanus: sry, was just a first guess, as <backspace> is a key :-)
<varanus> Fanfare: that's ok
<Fanfare> varanus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<varanus> Fanfare: ty very much
<blueyed> varanus: try remapping them using "xinput set-button-map". There's a bug though in Karmic, bug 448021
<varanus> blueyed: thnx for the suggestion
<preetam> hai can anybody help me i am unable to connect to gtalk in Kopete just now i install KDE desktop
<preetam> hi my fonts in konqueror and pidgin are very large how to get the default font as in ubuntu
<judax> go to System Settings -> Appearance
<venky80> how can i detect my IR remote in kubuntu
<venky80> can i find it in hardware ....
<judax> I read something just yesterday about remotes, in conjunction with the Hulu Linux desktop client
<judax> I dont use an IR remote, so no experience with ti
<judax> err it
<preetam> how to change the font size for display windows
<venky80> does anyone know which command will list IR functionality
<corigo> Any 9.10 dabblers in the house?
<blueyed> In kate, is it possible to not open the Documents sidebar by default? it's annoying to always close this when using kate to scratch something into it.
<blueyed> yay.. default session overwritten.
<blueyed> corigo: yes
<blueyed> you could try #ubuntu+1, too.
<mostafa_>  anyone can help me with how to make this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/290286/ via diff command (actually this patch files grouply)
<corigo> blueyed: not getting much help there... can you install plasma-widget-kimpanel http://ns2.canonical.com/pl/karmic/kde/plasma-widget-kimpanel or is it pre-installed?
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anyone here using kde tv?
<Ev0luti0n_> i am having dificulties configuring the program
<blueyed> corigo: it's in universe, installing.
<Ev0luti0n_> anyone here using kde tv?
<blueyed> corigo: installed fine.
<corigo> Must be a 9.04 issue. Gdebi fails on the install. Damn I really need that package. I've waited 2 years already... guess I can wait for 9.10.
<corigo> Thanks
<BluesKaj> corigo, try sudo dpkg -i application in the konsole instead , it might work .
<corigo> BluesKaj: I don't have 9.10 repos in my list... this is a brand new 9.10 only app... will that still work?
<corigo> "No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> corigo, if you're on jaunty ,it may not work..what's the application ?
<ubuntu> hi
<corigo> plasma-widget-kimpanel
<corigo> I've already loaded all the updated pre-reqs
<BluesKaj> corigo, make sure you cd to to the dir that plasma-widget-kimpanel is located before using dpkg -i
<mtbbiker99> nn
<mtbbiker99> is there anybody out therer??? (pink Floyd)
<BluesKaj> mtbbiker99, welcome to the machine :)
<mtbbiker99> I am behind the wall
<mtbbiker99> RUN to the PC
<BluesKaj> never like , the wall
<BluesKaj> err liked
<mtbbiker99> its TIME to go
<corigo> BluesKaj: Same error I get from Gdebi: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkimpanelruntime.so.0', which is also in package kimpanel
<corigo> fails to install
<BluesKaj> corigo, then you need to upgrade to karmic 9.10 I guess
<harjot_> anyone any good with metasploit?
<harjot_> is anyone good at using metasploit here?
<harjot_> you
<harjot_> why
<harjot_> why?
<harjot_> any1
<harjot_> please help me im stuck
<junkY_San> hey, i want to add a PPTP connection, but i only get openvpn and vpnc
#kubuntu 2009-10-11
<BluesKaj> areay0, install fglrxgears
<areay0> BluesKaj, there's no package by that name
<areay0> BluesKaj, google doesn't know how to install it either
<BluesKaj> areay0, forgotten the exact name of the app
<BluesKaj> mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> depends on your ati driver
<areay0> mesa utils is already installed.
<BluesKaj> I used to use ati , but I've switched to nvidia and things have changed somewhat i guess
<areay0> i tried running fgl_glxgears, and it told me to install xorg-driver-fglrx (which is what messed things up before)
<areay0> (i think)
<BluesKaj> no , the xorg-driver-fglrx is like a plugin, but let me look around
<areay0> kk#
<BluesKaj> ok, the xorg-driver-fglrx is a complete driver from what i can tell
<BluesKaj> so we need to avoid that
<areay> ok
<BluesKaj> areay,  dunno if there's a work around or not , more research is needed
<areay> BluesKaj, can i pm you my glxinfo output
<BluesKaj> yeah
<linuxguy> hi has anyone tried using the flrx drivers with 9.04?
<BluesKaj> linuxguy, depends on your ati card
<BluesKaj> anyway, I'm going for my daily walk ...bb in an hr or so
<linuxguy> BluesKaj: I am using an ati 9500 card, ive been reading up and its not promising
<BluesKaj> pci?
<linuxguy> BluesKaj: no its an agp one :(#
<BluesKaj> ok , but it's a stand alone
<BluesKaj> ok gone for sure now...BBL
<areay> i just installed fglrx for my ati card... after logging into kdm, i get nothing but a black screen, a cursor, and a login sound...
<areay> why is it taking hours to complete a simple configuration
<areay> has nobody thought about what it might be like for the end-user to install something like this?
<lolsauc3> this is lolb0t on my other comp
<areay> wtf is going on in here
<areay> everyone has questions, but nobody has answers
<areay> this sucks
<areay> hard
<FloodBotK1> areay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<areay> fuck off flood bot
<areay> actually don't.. come back... you're the only one i'm getting any sense out of
<lolsauc3> okay, BluesKaj, I'm going to try and boot my other comp into kubuntu. (this is lolb0t) and I'll type the results here.
<areay> lolsauc3, unfortunately BlueKaj has gone... and now we're down to 0 people who know what they're doing
<areay> out of 284
<lolsauc3> oy :<
<areay> lol
<lolsauc3> damn
<lolsauc3> I really want to get this crap working :P
<areay> me too lol
<areay> i would ask in #ubuntu but you can't get an answer there for the opposite reason
<areay> within 30 seconds of you typing something, it's lost in a sea of other people's questions
<areay> here it just sits there and nobody says anything
<areay> my question: what's the point?
<lolsauc3> lol, I dont know
<lolsauc3> generally linux is pretty user friendly, especially ubuntu, but you always have a lemon and cant find your drivers ANYWHERE. especially with newer computers
<lolsauc3> I on the other hand, am having problems booting
<areay> imho: linux is as far from user-friendly as you can get (get a mac if that's what you want), ubuntu is the exception (in some situations)... the reason ubuntu is user-friendly is because it comes with everything a STANDARD user needs to work with... as soon as you want to do anything different you spend hours on borums and irc channels not getting the answers you need
<CyberKitsune> Hello?
<areay> CyberKitsune, can you hear the echoes?
<CyberKitsune> I was using Kubuntu, but I want to switch to Ubuntu, so I installed ubuntu-desktop, and GDM is default, but, Kubuntu is still there.
<areay> CyberKitsune, you need to remove kubuntu-desktop
<CyberKitsune> I did that as well
<CyberKitsune> It didn't uninstall any other packages, just kubuntu-desktop
<areay> so it's firing up GDM, but going into kde when you login?
<CyberKitsune> No
<CyberKitsune> I go into GNOME
<CyberKitsune> But KDE is still there
<CyberKitsune> as well as all of the KDE apps
<areay> yeah that can be annoying
<CyberKitsune> Do I have to manually uninstall all of the kde stuff?
<areay> CyberKitsune, i think you do, but someone's already written all the commands
<areay> i found it on google the other day
<areay> hold up
<CyberKitsune> k
<areay> CyberKitsune, are you using 9.04?
<CyberKitsune> 9.10 Alpha9... but should be the same packages as 9.04
<CyberKitsune> er
<CyberKitsune> Whatever Alpha they are at
<areay> lol
<areay> try this:
<areay> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<areay> CyberKitsune, let me know if it works for you#
<CyberKitsune> It works, BUT, you need to remove the package "dontzap" from the list, as 9.10 doesn't have that
<CyberKitsune> after that, it works perfectly
<areay> sweet
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> areay, what fglrx did you install ?
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, I'll try to boot my comp into kubuntu and tell you the results
<haythem> Hi all
<lolsauc3> I got a few filed cpufrequency changes
<lolsauc3> failed*
<lolsauc3> I always get that for some reason
<lolsauc3> should I get the 64 bit version instead?
<BluesKaj> if you have 64 bit kubuntu installed , you could try , lolsauc3
<lolsauc3> I'll have to go put it on a live disc
<lolsauc3> would it work better for a p3 800mhz?
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, only if you have a 64 bit cpu
<lolsauc3> I'll have to find out about that one
<lolsauc3> idk if it's 64 bit
<lolsauc3> hangon
<BluesKaj> 800mhz is quite old , it's prolly just x86
<BluesKaj> x86=32bit
<lolsauc3> okay
<lolsauc3> yeah, it's old, but I got it for practically free
<BluesKaj> ok, what are you trying now , lolsauc3 ?
<lolsauc3> I"m going to keep rebooting until I find the errors again, I've had one successful boot out of 2 so far
<BluesKaj> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lolsauc3> let me try again
<lolsauc3> I'm using kubuntu right now
<BluesKaj> live cd or install ?
<lolsauc3> live cd
<BluesKaj> you might try XFCE desktop, it's lighter on the RAM but very useful
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lolsauc3> I used xubuntu before this, I got the same problems, idk if it's because of my ram, because windows and linux only recognize 320 of the 512 (or something around there)
<BluesKaj> Ram is cheap , it's worth upgrading to 1Gig if possible
<lolsauc3> that's the thing, it says that the computer is only capable of using 192 mb (128 + the embedded 64mb) and that could be part of it, as there is a 512 stick in there
<lolsauc3> I mean, it boots and memtest is cool with recognizing 320 of it
<lolsauc3> I'll have to run memtest again
<lolsauc3> I just love kde4 though
<lolsauc3> it's gorgeous lol
<lolsauc3> prettier than vista if you ask me
<lolsauc3> and less ram consumption by far
<kiiru> hey guys
<kiiru> i seem to be having a problem getting my usb mouse to work with kubuntu as far as i know it's in kubuntu 9.04 with kde4 any ideas?
<lolsauc3> kiiru, did the mouse come with a driver disc for windows?
<lolsauc3> or was it just plug and play?
<kiiru> no it's plug and play
<lolsauc3> are you on a laptop or desktop?
<kiiru> desktop
<kiiru> well currently on a laptop but i'm refering to the desktop
<lolsauc3> okay
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, maybe a bios upgrade flash is in order for the motherboard , 800 mhz pc usually can handle up 512 if not more . The RAM installed isn't working right or is the wrong type , some pcs don't like unbalanced RAM values in the memory slots . 128 and 256 for example ...better to have just one 256 or 512 , or 2  256s
<lolsauc3> is the usb port you're referring to a part of the motherboard, or is it a pci card?
<kiiru> i know it works with ps2 mice, but i don't have one on hand anymore
<kiiru> i've tried it on the motherboard usb slots and the pci ones
<lolsauc3> and BluesKaj, where would I find a bios upgrade? I havent seen one on hp's site
<lolsauc3> okay, does kubuntu recognize that it's plugged in or does it disregard it? and does the laser come on?
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, find out what motherboard is installed on your pc on the HP site with a mosel number search
<BluesKaj> model
<kiiru> i'm not sure, as far as i can see it disregards it, but the laser never comes on it's not designed to
<lolsauc3> it's a laptop, the model is compaq presario 18XL580
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, ^
<lolsauc3> so it's a ball mouse kiiru ?
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, then look for the motherboard make and model
<lolsauc3> okay
<kiiru> no it's a lazer mouse that doen't have a visable light led,
<kiiru> i assume it's infra red, not i've no way os testing it
<kiiru> ok i opened it up and there's an led on the c.board it turns on so there is power going to the device
<lolsauc3> okay
<lolsauc3> so does that led light up when it's plugged in?
<kiiru> yes
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, I found a new bios
<lolsauc3> I'll flash that on
<lolsauc3> and kiiru, I'm not sure why it wouldnt work. does the device work on windows pcs?
<kiiru> yer it works fine with my laptop (vista)
<kiiru> the computer it self may be too old or something
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, now follow the instructions for flashging your bios very carefully
<lolsauc3> yeah, if you do it wrong the pc is screwed right?
<lolsauc3> :P
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, yup
<lolsauc3> it's all in a windows executable
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, do you have windows partition ?
<lolsauc3> yes, right now the pc is all running on windows
<lolsauc3> I was going to repartition it and put kubuntu on the other partition
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, ok run the bios flash as per instructions on windows then , partition your drive and then install kubuntu , you can checl with the kubuntu live cd if the bios flash helped
<lolsauc3> sure thing
<lolsauc3> the description of the ROM update I'm downloading: creates a bootable diskette to update the System ROM
<lolsauc3> and enhancements: Adds new video BIOS to support Windows XP
<kiiru> i think i'll just go and buy another ps2 mouse then, thanks guys later
<lolsauc3> sorry about that kiiru
<lolsauc3> ohwell
<lolsauc3> okay, it has to put it on a floppy lol
<lolsauc3> a 3.5"
<lolsauc3> I'm formatting one right now
<lolsauc3> then I'll use it
<lolsauc3> I feel so ghetto with a 3.5"
<lolsauc3> lol
<lolsauc3> okay, it's writing now
<lolsauc3> alright
<lolsauc3> now I'm going to attempt
<lolsauc3> wish me luck
<lolsauc3> oh, it's doing it automatically
<lolsauc3> holy fuck it scared the shit out of me
<lolsauc3> it beeped really loud
<lolsauc3> I hope that isnt bad
<FloodBotK2> lolsauc3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, language
<lolsauc3> oh, I'm sorry
<lolsauc3> hmm
<lolsauc3> Error, 0251: system CMOS checksum bad-Default configuration used
<lolsauc3> the bios is still working
<lolsauc3> I just think it may have screwed up
<lolsauc3> okay, this time it worked
<BluesKaj> reboot lolsauc3 , then do a memtest
<lolsauc3> sure thing
<BluesKaj> BBL ..errands to do.
<lolsauc3> kk
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, memtest will probably take a while
<lolsauc3> I'll be back when results are in
<Galaen> hello
<Galaen> i have a little problem with amarok when i try to download the jacquettes of my riped cd's it can't download
<Galaen> cover sorry
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, so far 29% pass and I had one failing address
<linuxguy> areay0: are you still here?
<lolsauc3> okay, BluesKaj, I hit a bad patch
<lolsauc3> I have 21 errors so far
<lolsauc3> 24 errors
<lolsauc3> maybe my memory is a lemon?
<linuxguy> brb
<lolsauc3> 26 errors
<apetrescu> What is the 'recommended' KDE4 newsreader? Is it still KNode?
<lolsauc3> 28 errors
<lolsauc3> :P
<lolsauc3> darn
<mauri> is there a program to perform a dvd movie backup?
<apetrescu> mauri: handbrake
<mauri> apetrescu: is ti able to remove dvd protections?
<apetrescu> mauri: You have to decrypt it first before you pass it through handbrake
<James147> wheeeeeeeeeeeee3
<apetrescu> They have them in the Medibuntu repository
<apetrescu> mauri: Hope this helps: http://www.stchman.com/dvd_rip.html
<onlooker> Hi. Is there a way to recursively chmod a folder, but only affecting the files and not folders within?
<mauri> apetrescu: tnk
<dennis00> How can apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop, it only frees 97kb it says, am I doing something wrong besides removing kubuntu?
<mauri> apetrescu: just the last question....what can i use to decrypt the dvd?
<onlooker> dennis00: That's because it's a so-called metapackage. Those packages don't contain anything, all they do is depend on other packages
<dennis00> How do I remove kubuntu then? :-(
<onlooker> dennis00: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome <- Not sure if this applies to 9.04, but it's worth a shot
<areay> the "Activate" button doesn't work in jockey-kde
<areay> i click it and nothing happens
<areay> and there's no errors reported in the command line
<areay> makes no sense at all
<BluesKaj> areay0, are you choosing the recomended driver in the list ?
<sheldon_85> hi, everyone has the KDE packages for ubuntu karmic compiled with qt 4.6 ?
<jlnkjnk> hi, how can i disable bold fonts in konsole?
<jlnkjnk> when i choose my font i select regular not bold, still ls command show dirs in bold and the other files in normal font weight
<kenan> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mostafa_> when I apply the patch this error happend "Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R?" what is my problem?
<honest> нихуясебе
<_motti__> hi guys. I looked at my system monitor and I have java running constantly at ~124KB of memory and 2% of cpu. the parent process is wrapper-linux-x. what is going?
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody know what package kdecorations.h is supposed to be in?
<Mr_Giraffe> er, kdecoration.h*
<tsimpson> !find kdecoration.h
<ubottu> File kdecoration.h found in kdebase-workspace-dev
<Mr_Giraffe> tsimpson: I had found it about 30 seconds ago, thanks though :P
<Mr_Giraffe> uh, two more things, since I'm trying KDE coming from GNOME...
<Mr_Giraffe> 1) is there any way to get a network-manager type thing in the system tray?
<tsimpson> knetworkmanager
<Mr_Giraffe> sweet!
<Ev0luti0n_> yup
<Ev0luti0n_> add the widget and place it there
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, I think I'm getting used to this...
<Ev0luti0n_> :D
<Mr_Giraffe> oh HELL yes, there's a scrolling RSS widget
<Ev0luti0n_> if you are like me on this thing, the thing you'll fancy the most are the buttons located everywhere with which you can install themes and new content
<Mr_Giraffe> haha well, I'm still trying to figure that bit out
<Mr_Giraffe> Ev0luti0n_: what's a decent theme for KDE?
<Ev0luti0n_> right click on the desktop -> appearence settings -> get new themes
<Ev0luti0n_> experience that
<Mr_Giraffe> whoa
<Mr_Giraffe> whoa.
<Ev0luti0n_> sort items by rating
<Ev0luti0n_> :D
<Ev0luti0n_> or by most downloads
<Ev0luti0n_> just click install
<FloodBotK2> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> there's also tons more on kdelook.org
<Ev0luti0n_> bam, it's done and ready to use!
<Ev0luti0n_> yup
<tsimpson> which is where those themes you see are from
<Mr_Giraffe> right, I gathered that much
<Mr_Giraffe> that's really neat, actually
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> to get new widgets, new emoticons, new wallpapers, it's the similar process
<Ev0luti0n_> try searching for new wallpapers
<Ev0luti0n_> hehehe
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Mr_Giraffe> so if I want to change the window border, that's more compilation than anything else, right?
<Ev0luti0n_> go to the appearence settings, on the settings panel
<Ev0luti0n_> konqueror - computer - system settings -> appearence settings
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, right, I mean installing new themes
<Mr_Giraffe> or new window borders...whatever the right term is
<Ev0luti0n_> i couldn't figure that out yet
<Ev0luti0n_> fiddle around with the settings on the settings panel
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> im a newbie also, i can't help you much
<tsimpson> window themes need to be compiled, there are a couple included in kubuntu, search for kwin-style in a package manager
<tsimpson> there's also kwin-style-dekorator, which lets you customize things more easily
<Ev0luti0n_> tsimpson: when you mean compiled, you mean installed through kpackagekit?
<tsimpson> compiled means you download the source and turn it into binary modules
<Ev0luti0n_> erm......
<Ev0luti0n_> it would be a neat thing if plasma themes also skinned window deco and kde stuff
<tsimpson> dekorator makes things easier though
<Ev0luti0n_> very very neat
<tsimpson> with decorator you shouldn't have to compile the themes made for it
<tsimpson> *dekorator
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, I installed kwin-style-serenity and didn't really get anything...
<Mr_Giraffe> do I need to restart KDE or something?
<Ev0luti0n_> installed that already
<tsimpson> you should see it in as a style option in system settings
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, I'm not seeing it...
<Mr_Giraffe> system settings -> appearance -> style?
<tsimpson> under windows
<Ev0luti0n_> i installed kwin decorator
<Ev0luti0n_> and also can't find it
<Mr_Giraffe> ruh roh
<tsimpson> make sure to close/restart system settings after installing it
<tsimpson> it only populates the list of styles on loading
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, I feel like I'm probably doing something wrong here
<Mr_Giraffe> given that I can't find the darn thing
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Appearance -> Windows
<Ev0luti0n_> Mr_Giraffe: that is normal
<tsimpson> there's a drop-down box with the styles
<Ev0luti0n_> i couldn't find the wallpapers when i first tried. Then after searching on the web, i learned that it was normal only 2 screensavers where installed. You had to install kscreensavers
<Ev0luti0n_> hehehe
<mario__> hola a todos
<Ev0luti0n_> boa noite
<Mr_Giraffe> tsimpson: I'm going there and then there's no real change from what I had before
<Mr_Giraffe> also hmm. for some reason the previews of the windows are rather...broken.
<Ev0luti0n_> fellas, for who enjoys hard techno
<Ev0luti0n_> http://91.121.211.203:8160
<Ev0luti0n_> radio-tube.pl excellent stream radio now playing
<tsimpson> Mr_Giraffe: I just installed dekorator and restarted system settings, then it showed up
<Mr_Giraffe> tsimpson: how do I restart system settings?
<Mr_Giraffe> killall ... & ...?
<tsimpson> close it and reopen it
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm
<Mr_Giraffe> I did the same thing and I don't see anything referencing dekorator under settings -> appearance -> windows
<tsimpson> in the drop-down list you should see "DeKorator"
<Mr_Giraffe> right, but I'm not seeing that...
<tsimpson> after installing kwin-style-dekorator?
<Mr_Giraffe> yep
<Mr_Giraffe> installed kwin-style-dekorator and style-settings doesn't have anything in it
<Mr_Giraffe> grr, I keep having issues with system tray icon corruption too. :(
<tsimpson> shows up under system settings -> appearance -> windows for me: http://img408.imageshack.us/i/systemsettings.jpg/
<Mr_Giraffe> strange
<Mr_Giraffe> I'll just restart KDE real quick and that should (ideally) get it there
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm...still no luck
<Mr_Giraffe> you know, I'm also having some issues with corruption of the window bars in the preview window thing and also icon corruption in the system tray
<tsimpson> the preview thing is known, and some GTK icons do become corrupt, but that's down to the icons GTK apps use
<Mr_Giraffe> it's with all of them actually
<tsimpson> all of them, that's strange
<Mr_Giraffe> the default volume icon is about half missing atm
<Mr_Giraffe> there appear to be some strange bugs going on here...
<shadowhywind> just wondering, since its slow, anyone running karmic here?
<Mr_Giraffe> shadowhywind: nope, intrepid
<Mr_Giraffe> oh right
<shadowhywind> ah
<Mr_Giraffe> tsimpson: when I change the plasma theme to gaia the text on the system tray is still black, making the whole thing kinda tough to read...any way to get around that?
<tsimpson> Mr_Giraffe: you have text in the system tray?
<Mr_Giraffe> tsimpson: er, task manager
<Mr_Giraffe> sorry, bad with nomenclature
<tsimpson> Mr_Giraffe: I think that should be down to the theme used, but you should be able to edit it from System s
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors
<tsimpson> I'm not sure there is a way, without editing the theme actually...
<Mr_Giraffe> tsimpson: when I hit alt-f2 to bring up the run command window, is that themed by plasma?
<Ev0luti0n_> yup
<tsimpson> it is
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, strange
<Mr_Giraffe> because that window seems to be stuck themed by gaia...whereas the rest of my plasma theme is not
<tsimpson> wait until you see a notification, quite ugly IMO
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, gaia is?
<tsimpson> yeah, all white with a rainbow circle thing
<Mr_Giraffe> right now my main concern is the fact that the task manager is hopelessly broken when I try to use gaia
<Mr_Giraffe> black text on dark grey...not so nice
<tsimpson> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2746/snap2z.jpg
<tsimpson> not pretty
<Mr_Giraffe> ugh
<Mr_Giraffe> what's with the jagged edges...?
<Mr_Giraffe> that's awful
<tsimpson> and it's really large, doesn't need to be anywhere near that size
<Mr_Giraffe> mm
<Mr_Giraffe> man, I'm still having this icon corruption issue
<Mr_Giraffe> I'm not quire sure what's going on there...
#kubuntu 2010-10-11
<frogonwheels> anybody got ideas how to force a mouse to redetect after sleep asside from unplugging / replugging?  It's a logitech mouse/keyboard  - keyboard works fine - but mouse doesn't
<frogonwheels> I'm not sure if it's linux kernel or xorg that's the problem.. I've reloaded  hid_logitech/ushhid  modules
<frogonwheels> ahh.. what's that program that sniffs /dev/input/ output?
<frogonwheels> ok - it's the kernel :(  cat /dev/input/mice  and moving the mouse was 'uneventful'. Now that I've replugged it in, it's up and going.
<zack`> sorry about that :.
<sh1ft3d> is there any women in here, or is it a sausagefest of smart dudes?
<moetunes> gender is irrelevant on irc sh1ft3d
<BluesKaj> sh1ft3d, that's not a computer/linux question , do you have one ?
<altecnetcard> Hello
<altecnetcard> this is channel of Brazil?
<moetunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<altecnetcard> thanks
<moetunes> np :]
<shadowhywind_> hay all, I just noticed in kmix that my only sound options are 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo' I'm missing my mic controls and all the others.. any ideas?
<moetunes> shadowhywind_:  what options does   alsamixer   show in konsole?
<shadowhywind_> moetunes: Master, PCM, S/PDIF , …., External Mix, Internal Mic.. all the options I expect to see
<moetunes> shadowhywind_:  so the card is seen right - got the right one selected in kmix?
<shadowhywind_> moetunes: didn't know I could select more then one.. how would I go about double checking?
<moetunes> shadowhywind_:  does kmix say it is using the default one? - I'm not on a kde box atm to check its' options
<shadowhywind_> moetunes: well going threw all the the options, It only seams to see just the 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo' even in the system settings-> Audio only sees the one
<moetunes> shadowhywind_:  sounds like a kmix bug then - if you kill it you might get sound
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shadowhywind_> moetunes: thanks, will look into it a bit more . at least I know I can still get into alsamixer (completely forgot about that command)
<moetunes> shadowhywind_:  it is a handy app to have around :]
<shadowhywind_> moetunes: it is! On my previous laptops I had not but sound issues, but for the past year or two, I have had no problems at all and forgot the 'useful' commands, hehe
<moetunes> heh
<sobczyk> hi, I have a weird bug, when I have something selected in Kate, change focus then go back to kate, the selected text gets deleted, is there a way to fix it?
<moetunes> ctrl+z should get it back
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. Did anyone here installed kubuntu 10.10 via flash drive?
<leandrosansilva> I've downloaded the i386 desktop iso, checked the md5sum and copied to flash drive via kubuntu 10.04 usb0disk-creator
<leandrosansilva> but when I try to boot (I've tried in two machines) the boot loader says that the config file has an error
<msl> I have heard that it is broken, but I haven't tried it myself.
<leandrosansilva> msl: and do you know if are there any plans to resolve this issue?
<msl> I don't know.  I just saw on osnews.com in the comments that someone was talking about the problem being discussed during beta/RC and not being fixed in the release.
<leandrosansilva> msl: Have you installed this version of kubuntu? Do you know if a new installation from CD-ROM is working?
<leandrosansilva> I haven't tried to run it from cd-rom
<msl> I have installed both the beta and the release from cd and it was fine both times.
<leandrosansilva> msl: thx
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> I'm having problems to install kubuntu on my laptop from a pendrive
<Agu10> a usb stick
<Agu10> it says: "SYSLINUX 3.85 (...) H. Peter Anvin et al"
<Agu10> and it stops there
<Buutti> people have been saying that it's broken
<Agu10> what should I do?
<Buutti> can you install it from a cd/dvd?
<Agu10> I'll have to burn it :(
<Agu10> but yes
<Agu10> is that the best way?
<Buutti> at the moment, yes
<Agu10> ok, thanks
<Agu10> I'm new to KDE, where can I find a tutorial? or basic help & info
<Buutti> http://docs.kde.org/
<Buutti> and http://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=14&sid=296078f642f3e66b797b107c537fb58a
<Agu10> first one looks it's more for devs
<a2f> hi, i'm getting an error when i try running apt-get build-dep mplayer. something about a certain file doesn't exist. can someone help?
<a2f> can someone recommend a good kde usenet downloader?
<moetunes> I think ktorrent is the only p2p kde app a2f
<a2f> usenet not torrents :)
<a2f> and it's not. transmission has a qt interface
<moetunes> qt != kde tho
<a2f> better than gtk right?
<oldsmoky2> No sound with Kubuntu Netbook 10.04 Netbook on Toshiba NB205. I've spent a couple hours looking for answers online. Anyone have any ideas?
<moetunes> oldsmoky2:  does it show in alsamixer?
<oldsmoky2> Ummm... Ok... was asking about no sound problem.
<oldsmoky2> have been looking for how to run alsa. Kmix shows no problem
<moetunes> alsamixer shows the soundcards options dude
<oldsmoky2> Sorry... I'm kind of new to this
<moetunes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RadSurfer> 10.10 refuses to install properly, whether or not "3rd party packages" are selected!
<RadSurfer> Whats going on!
<RadSurfer> anyone else hearing/having similar reports 10.10 is not installing?
<moetunes> the usb install has some issues I've heard
<RurouniJones> RadSurfer: We are not psychic what does "refuses to install properly mean"
<RurouniJones> i.e. Error messages, failure points
<RadSurfer> "dsub /bin/dpkg" error some-such, packages can not be installed
<RadSurfer> E:sub process /ust/bin/dpkg  returned error code (1)
<moetunes> did you do the md5 on the iso and cd?
<RadSurfer> I explicitly do not check install 3rd party, nor get updates
<RadSurfer> since it is reported THAT creates an error
<RadSurfer> http://pastebin.ca/1959108   <--- please look at.
<RadSurfer> I can *not* install this. I get an error E:sub process /usr/bin/dpkg ...
<RurouniJones> RadSurfer: If you want help answer the questions. moetunes asked you if you checksummed the ISO
<RadSurfer> why did I do this then:
<RadSurfer> [02:32] <RadSurfer> http://pastebin.ca/1959108   <--- please look at.
<moetunes> I put him on /ignore
<RadSurfer> Not exactly very friendly or sharp of him was it.
<RadSurfer> The sha256's check out. Now what please?
<RadSurfer> You're saying that you have not heard other similar reports yet then?
<RurouniJones> da50a1ddb22060a2abda6823c9d1148d  kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<RurouniJones> That is the MD5 checksum from the kubuntu site
<RadSurfer> can you please do this:
<RadSurfer> sha256sum -b <your 10.10 .iso>   please
<RadSurfer> and paste that here.
<RurouniJones> Nope
<RadSurfer> ah shucks, why not
<RurouniJones> you md5sum yours and compare to the website
<RurouniJones> like it tells you on the download page
<RurouniJones> for one thing, I dont have 10.10
<RadSurfer> should be identical if sha was.
<RurouniJones> Where did you get the reference sha checksum form?
<volodya> suppose I've enable this 'nepomuk' thing, and added some tags and ratings to files. How do I actually search using those?
<RadSurfer> I get:
<RadSurfer> da50a1ddb22060a2abda6823c9d1148d *kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<RadSurfer> which *must* match md5 since sha256 matched its own.
<RadSurfer> they are *correct* in any event. I'm stumped.
<RurouniJones> How are you installing
<RadSurfer> Boot. answer prompts. do *not* check "install 3rd party"
<RurouniJones> So installing from CD at bootup?
<RadSurfer> Yes.
<RurouniJones> Made sure the CD is ok? Did you checksum that?  (yes, I am checksum mad)
<RadSurfer> Checksum CD itself. No.  Where would I find those values please.
<RurouniJones> CD checksum should match the ISO
<RadSurfer> indeed?
<RurouniJones> dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<RurouniJones> Or something along those lines
<RadSurfer> If you're not certain, I'm not risking it
<RurouniJones> md5sum /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrom also
<RurouniJones> er, minus the second /dev
<RurouniJones> Tell you waht, just look at that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<RadSurfer> running md5sum -b /dev/cdrom, gives:
<RadSurfer> da50a1ddb22060a2abda6823c9d1148d */dev/cdrom
<RadSurfer> again, they match, 100%   I just don't get it.
<RadSurfer> 10.10 no like me. LOL.
<RurouniJones> Laborious but copying the entire error message would help
<RurouniJones> run it in a VM and transcribe is easiest
<RadSurfer> I'm in 10.04 right now.
<RadSurfer> not going to worry about this. hopefully others will report similar problems perhaps.
<RadSurfer> or I can try RE-fetching it RE-burning it.
<RadSurfer> Thanks.
<Arv3n> Hi. I just bought an ATI card a week or so ago for my new computer. it's an ati 4650.. Would I be better off with fglrx or ati for 3d gaming?
<mgencoglu> arkadaşlar merhaba
<moetunes> !en | mgencoglu
<ubottu> mgencoglu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mgencoglu> türkish:)
<mgencoglu> can you write ubuntutr adres
<moetunes> !tk
<moetunes> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<moetunes> there you go
<mgencoglu> thank you
<shaky> ciao
<illunatic> hm anyone know how to extract mulitple rar files back into one file?
<illunatic> using ark unrar-free
<leif> illunatic: what do you mean? x.part1.rar x.part2 rar?
<illunatic> yes
<leif> illunatic: in a console use unrar -e x.part1.rar
<illunatic> sweet thanks
<leif> forget the -
<leif> just unrar e
<illunatic> hm failed
<leif> Maybe a part is corrupt or you haven't downloaded all parts
<illunatic> mayb r - repair archive?
<illunatic> or rc
<illunatic> i dunno i'll try some of them and see
<leif> do the rar files have redundancy to repair them=
<leif> ?
<illunatic> i don't know
<illunatic> there is an sfv file
<leif> What did unrar e print in the console?
<leif> just the error
<illunatic>    Failed
<illunatic> 1 Failed
<illunatic> that is all
<leif> illunatic: Did it fail before it extracted from the last part?
<illunatic> yes
<leif> illunatic: Then check if the part where it failed has the same size as the previous parts. If if does, try to redownload it.
<illunatic> i used 7z and it appears to have worked
<illunatic> just don't know what directory it extracted to because i didn't specify heh
<leif> illunatic: normally it extracts the files to the directory they are in or create a sub directory
<illunatic> that's what i thought, but it didn't
<illunatic> ah i found it
<illunatic> it went to home dir
<illunatic> awesome
<illunatic> thanks tho. keep 7z in mind it always seems to be my savior <3
<leif> illunatic: Though that is strange. I haven't tried to extract a rar with 7z when it failed with unrar. Maybe the files had redundancy and 7z automatically uses that.
<illunatic> yeah i must be missing some syntax with unrar since it's not automatic
<illunatic> 7z e file.rar
<leif> illunatic: where the any .rev files in the folder?
<leif> there
<illunatic> nope leif
<realslix> hallo community, i just downloaded kubuntu 10.10 - I got wlan and lan, I prefere the defaultgateway of my wlan instead of lan - how can I switch this in networkmanager, thx a lot
<leif> realslix: Remove the cable?
<realslix> leif: when i remove I get wlan internet
<realslix> leif: but i need both
<realslix> leif: lan and wlan - but the gateway of wlan
<krabador> hi people, i would tell you a very annoying thing of the new kubuntu 10.10. after an installation, and people have only an hidden protected wireless lan, can't connect to it with default network manager.
<niemand> hello
<niemand> xorg nearly uses 100% of one cpu-core are there any workaround or tips about that - i am using kubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> niemand: aka driver video is the bastard
<niemand> is there any workaround?
<realslix> hello, who know why I get a emty widget square on my Desktop - how to get them out of there
<realslix> its simply a rectangular
<realslix> I solved the network problem - I simply config my lan in /etc/../interfaces and wlan in networkmanager - now everything works fine
<realslix> but what about the sevret emty square on my desktop which looks like a broken widget or something - is here a nerd who can help by this issu
 * leif thinks that today is a good day
<ubuntu> hi everboy
<ubuntu> body*
<Misterio> !hi | ubuntu
<ubuntu> im doing chroot but i dont have internet on this chroot
<ubuntu> i forgot wich file i got to copy from livecd
<ubuntu> or better
<ubuntu> who could help me to repair my grub :(
<moetunes> it all depends on the error...
<ubuntu> wichone? from internet or from grub?
<moetunes> your grub error :]
<ubuntu> when it is starting i get... grub 1.5..... then... grub error
<ubuntu> ive new installed this machine
<ubuntu> i think is not taking wait is the mbr :S:S
<ubuntu> but ive tried everthing
<ubuntu> everything
<ubuntu> :S
<ubuntu> i dont know what else could i do
<moetunes> see if this helps
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> i know...
<moetunes> I couldn't understand what you were saying the error was
<moetunes> what's your native language pls
<ubuntu> spanish-german
<moetunes> do you want the spanish channel?
<ubuntu> no.... better german
<moetunes> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<moetunes> hope that helps
<ubuntu> moetunes: thanks...
<moetunes> np :]
<hemmond> Please, is here anybody who knows about any of bootsplash/grubsplash/login screen with stargate thematics?
<moetunes> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntu> moetunes: could do u help me?
<ubuntu> i need the machine working... ive this problem since yesterday
<ubuntu> at the german channel is noone aswering now
<moetunes> ubuntu:  I don't know that much about grub errors - someone in the #ubuntu channel would know more
<leif> Oh, he is gone now. I could have helped him...
<moetunes> hes in the ubuntu channel leif and not getting help...
<leif> moetunes: Thanks, I'll try to contact him
<mohamed> irc.freenode.net
<livepax> hello, i need help with installing grub, please
<cuznt> !grub2 livepax
<livepax> yes
<cuznt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<livepax> i got a crash while installing kubuntu 10.10 in this point, how can i install grub2 from the live cd
<livepax> everything seems to be on the HD now, but system is not booting, no bootmanager installed
<livepax> install-grub -v gives 1.98 out so it must be grub2
<livepax> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<livepax> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<giannis> hello. Suppose i want to download all images from a "wallpapers" site wich each file is >= 100KB and save them on my pc. How can i do this with "wget"?
<leif> vlc stutters when I play a video file. The console output is [0x1e0d5d0] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 300 ms)
<moetunes> leif:  it might be buffers set too low - you could check in #vlc if they're awake
<leif> moetunes: Will do that, thanks.
<Mehrab> I can't establish a dsl connection in 10.10, even through pppoeconf. anyone have the same problem? or any idea?
<livepax> I am trying to install Kubuntu 10.10 from the liveCD, but the insaller crashes while grub installation, so i can not boot the installed new system. Next i tryed to install grub2 with ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<livepax> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<livepax> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install -v
<livepax> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<livepax> so what can I do to get the new system booting?
<FloodBotK2> livepax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livepax> any ideas?
<leif> livepax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<livepax> thank you very much im gonna try this
<Mehrab> any idea about dsl problem in 10.10?
<Kottizen> Hej fldc
<moetunes> !ppp | Mehrab
<ubottu> Mehrab: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Mehrab> moetunes what will that do?
<moetunes> Mehrab:  the link to the howto?
<moetunes> you want to use dialup yes?
<Mehrab> moetunes: I know how to make a connection, but it doesn't connect since 10.10
<moetunes> ok - noone I've seen in here has mentioned a prob with it
<moetunes> tried killing knetworkmanager?
<moetunes> if that doesn't work it's prob time to file a bug
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mehrab> moetunes, yep. even can't connect with pppoeconf
<Mehrab> moetunes, yes, I think
<moetunes> Mehrab:  it might pay to have a search on the forums
<Mehrab> I did. nothing found
<moetunes> bug time then ...
<zeltak>  hya..anyone know how to direct all new windows to "desktop" 1 by default (no  matter where i actually open them). i dont want to add each app as a rule one by one
<zeltak> (under kwin 4.5.2)
<loser222> So , when i try to startup KDE it just blacks out on me , the only way i can get to the desktop is in xfce with ubuntu 10.10
<moetunes> loser222:  you have a nvidia card?
<loser222> i dont think so its some strange everex machine
<moetunes> ok - that sounds weird then - do you kdm to get into xfce too?
<loser222> intergrated video
<leif> Which package do I have to install for mpga support in dragonplayer? I already tried libxine1-plugins, libxvidcore4 and libxine1-bin
<loser222> i think i use gdm
<moetunes> for both?
<loser222> im not sure honestly ;/
<loser222> all i know is i just installed kde from the package manager - and it will show the icons loading the hd icons etc... and halfway through it just takes me back to the place where i select my sessions
<vbgunz__> anybody else experiencing the 800% slowdown at hibernation?
<compilerwriter> So how has upgrading been going folks?
<smooph> zeltak: I haven't done that but you could try creating a new windowspecific rule that fits all windows ... and make it "apply initialy" to desktop 1
<vbgunz__> compilerwriter: amazingly smooth. I think this was the first smooth upgrade ever for me
<compilerwriter> Well I have tarred my home directory.  I guess it is time to cross myself and hit upgrade.
<vbgunz__> compilerwriter: why did you tar your home?
<compilerwriter> I will have it as a backup should there be a hiccup.
<vbgunz__> compilerwriter: its good to have backups but no need to ever tar home
<vbgunz__> compilerwriter: do you have /home on it's own partition?
<compilerwriter> my home is on its own partition vbgunz__ I just tarred my /username and burned it to dvd to have as a backup.
<compilerwriter> call me anal vbgunz__ I suppose.
<vbgunz__> good stuff, as long as you never point to reformat /home, your /home dir should be fine... tarring it would be insane as a backup solution I would think but any way you backup I would suppose is good
<vbgunz__> compilerwriter: haha, nah, not gonna do that
<vbgunz__> compilerwriter: good luck upgrading, I hope it works out for you
<compilerwriter> well I just fired up the upgrade.  Here goes nothing.
<vbgunz__> gl!
<vbgunz__> zeltak: how many desktops you have?
<vbgunz__> just curious
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
 * compilerwriter is saying a Hail Mary while his system upgrades
<zeltak> vbgunz__: six
 * compilerwriter is considering following that with a shot of whiskey
<sobczyk> what is the preferred input method for Kubuntu?
<compilerwriter> howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sobczyk, input method for what?
<BluesKaj> hi compilerwriter
<sobczyk> I got this bug i meerkat with kate and Ibus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk-kde4/+bug/254268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254268 in kdesdk-kde4 (Ubuntu) "closing search bar deletes highlighted text" [Undecided,Fix released]
<vbgunz__> Sup BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi vbgunz
<vbgunz> zeltak: you want to point every new window to desktop 1 by default? you want to force this with window rules?
<sobczyk> BluesKaj: text input method ie. scim ibus etc
<zeltak> vbgunz: all windows apart from ones that i defined rules for them
<BluesKaj> sobczyk, dunno, think you should monitor that bug on launchpad , it's new to me
<sobczyk> the bug is 2 years old, maybe a regression?
<vbgunz> zeltak: that's gonna be kind of tough, I tried that once and I could never get it... what might work for you now is putting in a regex title of .* for window title
<vbgunz> zeltak: that should match every window title but that might interfere with the windows you already have rules for... I am not sure if window rules are followed in order... you'll have to experiment
<vbgunz> zeltak: basically everywhere you can enter a regex pattern for a window, try .*
<BluesKaj> well, I haven't seen or encountered it before , sobczyk .sorry I don't know the fix .
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: You udated anything yet?
<compilerwriter> s/udated/updated
<BluesKaj> everythig compilerwriter , aamof  I havent received an update since saturday
<compilerwriter> I'm in the midst of upgrading to the cute liltte rodent now.  So far I have heard nothing bad about meerkat
<zeltak> ok thx vbgunz ill try that
<sobczyk> I was rather curious whether there is a text input method of choice for Kubuntu(or KDE4 for that matter)
<BluesKaj> all seems fine so far , altho I haven't been using the pcs much...too busy raking and doing yardwork :(
<compilerwriter> That is what the teenagers from down the street are for.  Keeps them from making babies we all have to pay for if they are doing yard work.
<compilerwriter> An idle teen is a dangerous thing.
<BluesKaj> sobczyk, I just do simple stuff like copy and paste etc ..I don't work anymore so I don't use pcs on the job and when I did they were all windows pcs
<BluesKaj> <--- is retired
<moetunes> I'm jealous
<moetunes> 30 yrs to go here
<BluesKaj> moetunes, I'm also getting old , there are drawbacks
<moetunes> BluesKaj:  yeh that's a point :]
 * BluesKaj heads to the kitchen for a coffee
<sobczyk> I remember one could grep package names from apt for bug reports, anyone remembers that?
<BluesKaj> odd that there haven't been any updates since before the official release , I updated sat nite and that was the last one to come down the pipe
<vbgunz> coffee is awesome man
<vbgunz> I wish I could get like an IV direct to my toungue
<leife> just to let you know: removing and reinstalling the binary nvidia driver removed my vlc problem.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I know what you mean. The RC must have been so solid, it must have been the final. I updated to the RC and probably saw about a total of no updates since :/
<vbgunz> that's when I went to get 4.5.2
<vbgunz> heh
<compilerwriter> So far so good says there are 24 minutes left BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, I'm srill on 4.5.1 , think I'll wait til the next kde is official or very close to it
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, it took about an hr on my connection which maxs out at 750kbs
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. Do you know if the problem with the kubuntu 10.10 installer on flash drive was resolved?
<moetunes> leandrosansilva:  I think you would have to check on launchpad for info on that
<moetunes> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BluesKaj> !usb | leandrosansilva
<ubottu> leandrosansilva: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leandrosansilva> ubottu: The installer of kubuntu 32 bit isn't working on flash drive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leandrosansilva> moetunes: The installer of kubuntu 32 bit isn't working on flash drive
<Riddell> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom, Kubuntu talk in 2 hours
<moetunes> leandrosansilva:  someone earlier said they were going to do a bug report on that
<leandrosansilva> moetunes: ok. thx. But do you know if the problem is going to be resolved in the next days?
<moetunes> leandrosansilva:  I don't know how busy the devs are sorry
<Misterio> Why isn't openning options window if I am clicking on 'configure rekonq' ?
<Misterio> It seems it doesn't work, but it worked when I used first time
<BluesKaj> Misterio, maybe it's opening behind the browser, minimize rekonq to see
<Misterio> BluesKaj: Yes, I did it, but there isn't any window behind it
<BluesKaj> ok
<Misterio> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<BluesKaj> it's difficult to figure out what is could be , Misterio , since I can't replicate your problem.
<Misterio> well, now I am trying to post the image, but I can't see the window in which I have to select folder...
<Misterio> BluesKaj: Well, fixed :P
<Misterio> BluesKaj: "killall rekonq" fixed it
<BluesKaj> Misterio, are you clicking on the wrench icon beside the addressbar ?
<rc> .
<Misterio> BluesKaj: When I clicked it, it appeared as pressed all the time
<Misterio> and I couldn't open any window like preferences, or something like that
<vbgunz> anybody familiar with solid-powermanagement? how can I set the profile without the need to have X running?
<rc> .
<James147> vbgunz: looks like "solid-powermanagement query cpufreq" to get a list of support policies... and "solid-powermanagement set cpufreq <policy>" to set it
<vbgunz> James147: thanks, that how I currently mess around but it seems I need X to be running and I need to be in X for this to work. e.g., running solid-powermanagement from tty without X results in an error that solid-... cannot find X :(
<vbgunz> gotta try hibernating again... this slowdown is killing me :(
<vbgunz> man hibernation is so terribly slow
<vbgunz> man hibernation is so terribly slow
<BluesKaj> hmm wonder what the query is for the cpu settings
<Aison> hello
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<vbgunz> hello
<BluesKaj> vbgunz,, what the settings are, not the options
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: oh
<Aison> i've got strange problems with my wireless. knetworkmanager stopped working somehow. now after each reboot, I have to to iwconfig wlan0 essid myid; ifconfig wlan0 up; dhclient wlan0; then it's working
<Aison> it's really strange
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: what I do is query first, solid-powermanagement query cpufreq  ... then, solid-powermanagement set [one of those options]
<vbgunz> something like that?
<Fleck> hey, anyone here with ati?
<Fleck> i have problem, set up dual display
<Fleck> everything is OK
<Fleck> but, when launching game and after i quit game - 2nd screen gets in standby
<BluesKaj> I want to know what the seting is , not what it can be set to , vbgunz
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: query it, the asterick tells you
<BluesKaj> ok
<vbgunz> Aison: that usually happens to me after a failed hibernation, then I just run this 'rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state; service network-manager restart'
<BluesKaj> goog vbgunz , now I can dump that silly app cpureq-utils that doesn't do much anyway
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: cool, thing is you need X running, I can't find a way to do it in say tty1 :/
<vbgunz> I am also be just a lil lazy about it too
<vbgunz> well, I am gonna restart, gonna switch back to the old kernel, I hope grub picked it up as default
<vbgunz> brb
<BluesKaj> heh, that #ubuntu-classroom is a bit of a joke , where's the instructions for asking a question properly ...seems if you don't follow their protocol you don't get aqn answer
<BluesKaj> Riddell, you around ?
<mkpaa> has someone else encountered problem with ibus when upgrading to maverick? I didn't exactly same problem from forums. I get blank screen after kdm login and kdm.log says 'inoticy_add_watch failed: No such file or directory.'
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj
<realslix> hi, I just instaled kubuntu 10.10, everything works fine, but there is a emty widget rectangular on my desktop - which is a broken widget or something - what is it and how to solve this problem
<Riddell> mkpaa: unless you use ibus you can ignore any warnings about it
<Riddell> realslix: close it?
<Riddell> realslix: it's probably the Desktop Folder widget
<mkpaa> yet that is only error I've figure out from the logs
<Riddell> mkpaa: check what session KDM is set to log into
<realslix> Riddell: its a bug - I cant't close it - I'm a skilled linux user
<mkpaa> how do I do that?
<Riddell> realslix: check what it is in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what's the classroom protocol ..I didn't see any instructions about how to properly ask
<Riddell> mkpaa: click the first button below left of the text fields
<realslix> Riddell: ok, I try
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok got it,  thanks Riddell
<mkpaa> default
<mkpaa> riddell, failsafe just brings me back to login screen, aaand I get a segfault in Xorg.0.log
<mkpaa> checking that :)
<realslix> Riddell: do you see the square http://i55.tinypic.com/2vdma6p.png
<RadSurfer> I couldn't get 10.10 to install, how many people in here have been successful with 10.10 installations?
<RadSurfer> maybe tell me which mirror you used, etc.
<Riddell> realslix: looks like an uninitialised desktop folder widget
<Riddell> realslix: try restarting plasma   kquitapp plasma-desktop; plasma-desktop
<realslix> RadSurfer: after I burnd my kubuntu dis three times - I was able to install kubuntu - after I was waiting 3 min befor install screen
<RadSurfer> 3 times?
<RadSurfer> I'm not wasting 3 cd's. I'd use an RW
<realslix> the first disc i got over torrent - the second and third direct download
<RadSurfer> what url did you use please?
<Riddell> RadSurfer: just check the MD5 sum before burning
<Riddell> MD5 sums are listed at the bottom of the download page on kubuntu.org
<RadSurfer> sha256sum and md5sums are ALL validating. yet it gives E:subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg code(1)
<realslix> yes md5 is the better choice
<Riddell> mkpaa: if you know how to use a linux console you can start X manually, set DISPLAY=:0 and run startkde and see what happens
<realslix> first check than burn :)
<mkpaa> umm.. interesting, kdebase-workspace-bin was missing after upgrade and it depends on 4.5.1 packages :)
<mkpaa> so, I am missing startkde
<mkpaa> any ideas?
<RadSurfer> I used torrent download, if that indicates anything. Trying direct d/l now.
<Riddell> RadSurfer: if the MD5 sum matches that won't make a difference
<Riddell> mkpaa: install it :)
<orbitalcommand> hi, anyone have a link to basic wifi connection setup with kubuntu
<RadSurfer> well, we'll find out.
<Riddell> mkpaa: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<Buutti> phew, finally got the networking over bluetooth working :)
<Riddell> Buutti: oh?  using GUI tools or command line
<Buutti> command line
<Buutti> seems to be impossible to do it with gui tools
<mkpaa> says broken dependancies
<mkpaa> (workspace-bin)
<Riddell> mkpaa: anything else?
<cuco> hi all, ssh -x is not working from my ubuntu 10.10, from ubuntu 10.04 it does work. can anyone help? (i enabled X11 in ~/.ssh/config
<mkpaa> nothing else listed
<Buutti> mkpaa, dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<James147> cuco: isent it -X ?
<mkpaa> kubuntu-desktop depends on kdebase-workspace-bin
<mkpaa> no others
<mkpaa> buutti, done that
<Buutti> then what if you remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Buutti> and install it again
<BluesKaj> Buutti, i'd suggest you write the steps down in a text file so when someone else has that problem you can help.
<LogicallyDashing> I grabbed a stylesheet from userstyles.org and set it as my user CSS file in rekonq. It should be making my pages all dark, but it isn't. What's up?
<Buutti> BluesKaj, i am going to, and i'm gonna add them to the forums too later
<BluesKaj> Buutti, good ! :)
<Buutti> writing documentation is always a loooong project
<mkpaa> buutti, well, it is not installed so can't remove :)
<arunmozhi> tell me a good how to for kubuntu 10.10 & ubuntu 10.10 upgrade
<James147> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<arunmozhi> i am currently at 10.04 Lucid
<BluesKaj> arunmozhi, in the terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade
<mkpaa> looking at the problem later, thanks for help
<arunmozhi> BluesKaj thnx
<kruz> hi
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu talk at Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<kruz> I have a problem with Grub, there is no timeout to boot. But I have one set in /boot/grub/grub.cfg http://pastebin.ca/1959392  What should I change to make the timeout work?
<moetunes> kruz:  are you hitting esc or shift to get the menu?
<kruz> moetunes: no, nothing, it only apears and remains there.
<moetunes> oh
<James147> kruz: you shouldnt edit the grub.cfg file... edit /etc/default/grub instead then run "sudo update-grub" (this will overwrite the grub.cfg file... whihc is why you shouldnt edit it)
<kruz> James147: ah, ok, I think it is the bad habit from grub 1.
<kruz> James147: now I see that I have also edited /etc/default/grub file, changesing the timeout to 3 s. http://paste.ubuntu.com/510986/
<James147> kruz: for changes in /etc/default/grub to take effect run "sudo update-grub"
<kruz> James147: Done :)  When grub loads after POST, does it read the config only from /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<James147> kruz: not entirly sure :)
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kruz> will take a look at it. But now, after  "sudo update-grub", the  /boot/grub/grub.cfg is still the same as it was befor grub-update (checked with kdiff3)
<connor_> Hey Guys
<connor_> I have a question about playing my music in Kubuntu.
<skrishna> Hi, room I have installed Kubuntu-10.10 and I am happy about the stability and changes the ubuntu has brought ! Only One major thing I am worried is about "Desktop Effects" is getting disabled every time I log-in to the system ? I am having HP-Pavilion DV2901-TU and noticed the same behavior on Lenovo-Y310 laptop. Why the Desktop effects are disabled by default ? Any Help ?
<connor_> Do you log out safely?
<BluesKaj> ask away connor_
<connor_> (save personal settings)
<connor_> Ah, ok well.  I have tried a few mp3 players (VLC and Exaile)
<connor_> VLC didn't work at all
<connor_> whenever i opened my mp3 files
<connor_> they say it isn't supported.
<connor_> Wheneve ri use Exaile
<connor_> it works
<connor_> but the files are grouped into folders, which i dont like
<connor_> is it possible to jsut have all of the media in one pane and be able to sort them by artist or title
<skrishna> And one more thing to notice.. I have disabled "Functionality Check in Desktop Effects" I am able to save the settings of desktop effects but animation speed is little bit slower :-(
<skrishna> Is there anyone from "KUBUNTU" here in room ?
<BluesKaj> connor_, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> connor_, try amarok player
<connor_> Ok, let me see how this works out.
<orbitalcommand> in general, what sort of responses have been going around the community to ease of wifi setup between 9.10, 10.04, and 10.10
<orbitalcommand> in terms of ease of wifi...*
<connor_> Amarok does the same thing.  All of my files play perfectly, just the interface groups them by album, which isn't how i would like that.
<BluesKaj> skrishna, uncheck disable functionality checks
<James147> connor_: I think you can change how amarok groups them
<skrishna> BluesKaj: thnx. for the reply... I have already said that i have checked the box "Disable functionality check" in desktop effects, that works but the animations effects are delayed.. ! :(
<connor_> I've tried all of the conventionall things.  It still groups them by Album
<skrishna> BluesKaj: moreover after that change, appearance of menu windows is delayed by 3 seconds (with right click of mouse button) on desktop !
<BluesKaj> skrishna, uncheck it
<James147> connor_: what version of amarok?
<connor_> Oh man, no idea
<connor_> Just installed 10.10
<BluesKaj> connor_, right click on local collection choose 'organize files' , it will take afewswcs to load the options but there are several
<skrishna> BluesKaj: Un-check will disable my desktop effects when I reboot and login to my desktop :-( , Any alternate way ! I tried export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 in /etc/profile and didn't work and did work perfectly in Arch Linux :(
<James147> BluesKaj: that will move things on the disk... not waht he wants
<BluesKaj> in amarok ?
<connor_> Pretty much, i want to delete all of the "Alumb" entries in Amarok
<James147> BluesKaj: orginise files in amarok will orgnise they files on the disk... not change how they are shown in amarok
<James147> connor_: there is a "config" icon just above the collection part, you can click on taht to orgnises the view in a different way...
<BluesKaj> James147, so how is that a negative ?
<James147> or for the playlist go to Playlist > playlist layouts  and configure it how you want
<James147> BluesKaj: if the id3 tags are wrong it will mess everything up :(
<connor_> Ha thank you James, you fixed it
<connor_> :D
<PasNox> Hi all, yesterday i was telling about password dialog problems, does some people are experiencing it too ?
<BluesKaj> James147, heh, I'm not crazy about the Idtag system anyway ...it's ok for newer music but older stuff like I have isn't even in the db  in some cases
 * skrishna still couldn't get appropriate answer for the difficulty in settings of desktop-effects 
<James147> BluesKaj: in which case the orgnise button will move all those files to one folder "unknown" or something :)
<BluesKaj> yup, I have alarge unknown folder
<James147> PasNox: you might want to restate your problem :) some of us have terible memories :D
<BluesKaj> pretty sad when Jimi Hendrix is the unknown folder
<BluesKaj> is in
<PasNox> my probleme is: some password dialog reject me while i'm sure i typed the correct password, the probleme does not appear with konsole/sudo or kdesudo appname
<PasNox> but only when some apps show me a password dialog for doing admin stuff
<PasNox> like kpackagekit ( install app ) and systemesettings/kdm
<BluesKaj> skrishna, it's obviously an isolated case ...I have to ask if you are clicking the apply button after making changes?
<skrishna> BluesKaj: What sort of changes ? *Just check-in the "Disable Functionality Checks" and everything works perfect* but my problem is the animation speed in lagging :-( there after ! Why the drivers are blacklisted in kubuntu ?
<fungos> how can I upgrade ubuntu to 10.10? kpackekit dont show any options and there is no other system/update manager anywhere.
<fungos> kubuntu* btw
<BluesKaj> ahh, skrishna ,  which drivers are blacklisted ?
<BluesKaj> fungos, in the terminal  ;  sudo do-release-upgrade
<skrishna> BluesKaj: Video driver i mean ! I have Intel GMA945 chipset and an other laptop with GM965
<fungos> BluesKaj: nice one, that is tricky. thanks
<fungos> better yet: No new release found
<BluesKaj> fungos, nothing tricky about it , straightforward cli commands are best imo :)
<skrishna> BluesKaj: both of i my laptop shows Desktop-effects suspended after full installation and login to system ! :-/
<BluesKaj> skrishna, have you updated since ?
<fungos> BluesKaj: well.. the name of the command..  do-<...>  not very intuitive for me..  better upgrade-<...>
<BluesKaj> fungos, lsb_release -a
<fungos> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<skrishna> BluesKaj: Installed Kubuntu-10.10 with selecting "update" during installation !
<skrishna> BluesKaj: That is a new option introduced in 10.10 update during installation !
<BluesKaj> skrishna, always update after a new install , sudo apt-get update , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get upgrade , skr
<BluesKaj> err skrishna
 * skrishna runs the commands..
<winmutt> i upgraded to meerkat
<winmutt> where does my X coredump go?
<James147> fungos: in kpackagekit try changing the type of release it look for from LTS to normal
<skrishna> BluesKaj: Nothing to upgrade : srikant@HP-Pavilion:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<skrishna> Reading state information... Done
<skrishna> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<James147> skrishna: sudo apt-get update    first
<skrishna> James147: I have did that already and then tried upgrade :-)
<James147> skrishna: just making sure ;)
<fungos> James147: Thanks, not it asking to upgrade!
<kyubutsu> to upgrade to 10.10 run    sudo update-manager -d     in terminal
<skrishna> James147: repositories are already in sync since 4 hrs i am trying to setup my kubuntu.. :-)
<James147> kyubutsu: -d shouldnt be needed... its use to upgrade to develepment releases... which maverick is no longer
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, bot ther -d , that's for RC , not the official release
<BluesKaj> not
<kyubutsu> it will work
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, -d isn't for official releases
<skrishna> James147: since kubuntu-10.10-rc I am seeing that desktop effects are auto suspended every time i login to my system :(
<fungos> thanks, bye. will let it upgrading.
<James147> skrishna: sounds like the functionatly checks testing false positive
<skrishna> James147: Is this due to any "blur" effect or something ? Since in my Kubuntu-10.04 this never happened :(
<James147> skrishna: as far as I know the individual effects are disabled if it detects it cannot handel them
<kyubutsu> anyway, i have a puter with a broken buntu in a win7/ubuntu dual boot , and upgrading didnt fix things, how bad an idea is to install kubuntu on this box to replace ubuntu
<James147> skrishna: try a new user... see if they ahve the same problem
<BluesKaj> heh, I have desktop effects turned off on my desktop pc due to the graphics probs like freezes etc ...crappy ati onboard support nowadays
<James147> kyubutsu: its not a bad idea.... if you dont format the old root drive ( / ) then you should have your old /home intact
<pog1> Hi, anyone know how can i set KMAIL for running with messange indicator plasmoid? It work only with Kopete e Quassel...
<kyubutsu> i do want install kubuntu over ubuntu not triple boot
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, yeah some of your non default apps might be missing but just reinstall them and their settings will be retained because the conf files don't get overwritten during new install
<skrishna> James147: I have seen this issue in ArchLinux, Kubuntu and not in sabayon.. but the graphics speed very disappointing in sabayon ! :-(
<kyubutsu> that /home is backed up .. just not sure if installing another system would break win7 install
<James147> kyubutsu: if you set the the old ubuntu partition to mount at / for the new one... then the installer will delete all the system files (it should leave /home alone)
<James147> (that is done though the manual partitioning option)
<James147> kyubutsu: the win7 install should not break... as long as you dont formate its partition :) ...
<kyubutsu> gotcha
<James147> (very rarly grub fails to find it... but that can be fixed_)
<HT> I have a problem with sound: in Pulseaudio volume control window I see the ``sound bar'' move up and down indicating sound, nothing comes out of the speakers however
<HT> Any Idea how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> yup, kyubutsu the method James147 describes works well , I've reinstalled over / without formatting and without a /home and still retained all my data
<kyubutsu> the borked part was gnome network manager..  it still works but have to manually start the service to connect  [wifi], very wierd
<James147> BluesKaj: ^^ it even works with encrpyted home drives :D given you use the same password as before and chose the encrpty home drive option again :D
<James147> HT: I would check all the volumes in "alsamixer" (run from terminal)
<HT> I did: those are all up on the top
<kyubutsu> along with awn , broke at the same time .. never saw what caused this .. :(
<BluesKaj> James147, cool . altho encrytion isn't likely to be used on my pcs
<James147> !sound | HT
<ubottu> HT: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> BluesKaj: useing it now on my laptop :) just because I can
<HT> ubottu: thanks, I'll have a look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kyubutsu> owned
<James147> :)
<kyubutsu> heh.. dont worry , it happens to all of us at least once
<HT> Hmm, how intelligent is this bot?
<James147> HT: not very ;)
<BluesKaj> HT, depends on what you ask :)
<HT> Ah, just a regular expression parser and some actions?
<James147> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<James147> HT: not even sure it ahve regex
<James147> HT: it can pipe its output, thats about it
<connor_> Hey guys, i have a question about Amarok
<HT> RIght, I see jou asked it to push some info to me; thanks
<James147> !ask | connor_
<ubottu> connor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scherenhaenden> de!
<scherenhaenden> !De
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<scherenhaenden> !de
<scherenhaenden> :S
<BluesKaj> HT, I have to ask , any muted (M) in the ctrls boxes ?
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<HT> BluesKaj: No; all are fine
<HT> Ever since I found that PCM was off some years back thats the first place I look :-)(
<connor_> Ah ok, sorry.  My question is that after a song finishes in Amarok, it goes tot he next one, but it doesn't start playing unless i press play.. How can i get all of my songs to flow one after another?
<BluesKaj> HT, are you running the PA GUI  ?
<HT> Yes
<HT> BluesKaj:  THe pulsaudio volume control
<BluesKaj> what soundcard , HT ?
<HT> Its an Realtek ALC888 (intel hda)
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | HT
<ubottu> HT: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<HT> Yes I am looking at it
<connor_> Guys, in amarok, after finishing a song, Amarok selects the next song, but does not play it.  What setting should i Change to have them all flow from one to another?
<LogicallyDashing> I need to set up my computer as an internet gateway. To do this, I need to assign an IP address to the network card. I can do that just fine with ifconfig... and that works, and lets me connect to the internet through this gateway... but when I disconnect, the network card loses its IP address. How do I make it stick?
<James147> connor_: what version of amarok?
<connor_> James147, The one that came with 10.10
<connor_> oh found it, it is 2.3.2
<James147> hmm, ... try changing the options at the bottom of the playlist...
<James147> although as far as I can tell non of them should jsut pay one song then stop :(
<connor_> Exactly, i have the track progression set to Standard, and even if it is random, it will select a random track, then stop.  I dont get it. :(
<James147> connor_: could you try it on a new user?
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm searching the options and not having any luck ...the autoplayback works if the soings are listed in the playlist section
<connor_> Autoplay back? where is that
<BluesKaj> connor_, dunno , do you the songs listed in a playlist , on my amarok I have it on the right with the albums in the local cllection on the right
<PasNox> I'm using an apple aluminium keyboard, i have some problems: i can't switch on by default the fonciton key ( i have to press Fn key... boring ) + printscreen etc does not work
<BluesKaj> err on localmcollewction on the left
<PasNox> i trying pressing f13 f14 f15 and ksnapshot does not starts ( while it should on printscreen key pressed )
<PasNox> any idea?
<connor_> This is very strange, i have mine pretty much the same way
<BluesKaj> local collection on the left rather
<James147> connor_: could you create a new user andtest it with that?
<skrishna> BluesKaj: Any idea why Live CD of kubuntu doesn't contain wvdial, where as my USB modem does not work after managing from networkmanager of panel ?
<connor_> Sure thing, give me a minute
<JohnFlux> Has anyone upgraded to 10.10 yet?
<JohnFlux> Does it break anything major?
 * James147 is upgrading now :)
<RadSurfer> couldn't install it. dpkg error of some sort.
<skrishna> James147: where can i get the ubuntu skin for mozilla firefox ?
<RadSurfer> Waiting to try again this evening.
<James147> skrishna: ubuntu skin?
<RadSurfer> James147: what phase are you at?
<James147> RadSurfer: setting up stuff
<RadSurfer> Its intalled and rebooted already? thats further than I got.
<James147> RadSurfer: not rebooted yet... its still setting stuff up
<RadSurfer> Oh!
<RadSurfer> Ok. Please keep us posted.
<RadSurfer> James147: direct download from kubuntu.org?
<connor__> I've installed 10.10
<James147> RadSurfer: ran "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<RadSurfer> ouch. I don't trust those.
<connor__> You should follow the instructions on kubuntu.com
<RadSurfer> To each is own.
<James147> RadSurfer: :) cannot be bothered to do a full install this time...
<JohnFlux> connor__: does that means that it breaks if you do anything slightly wrong?
<James147> RadSurfer: gona try an upgrade... i can always reinstall if something goes wrong
<connor__> Its pretty hard to do something wrong, goto the kubuntu website and follow the instructions in the banner
<RadSurfer> I trust you backedup to cd/dvd already :)
<James147> RadSurfer: nop :D
<James147> RadSurfer: dont even ahve a cd/dvd rom
<connor__> My amarok problem fixed itself.  Solution: Reboot system
<RadSurfer> I wonder how many got 10.10 going.
<connor__> I did xD
<James147> RadSurfer: ... all my important stuff is distrabuted amoung my computers and various clouds, so tahts fine :) and most of the stuff I can just get back from /home anyway if something goes wrong
<JohnFlux> connor__: where are the instructions?
<connor__> If you'd like set-by-step instructions, private chat me
<JohnFlux> connor__: do-release-upgrade  isn't enough?
<JohnFlux> hmm, it says no new release found
<connor__> You dont need it
<James147> JohnFlux: no, you need to "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<James147> ;)
<RadSurfer> connor_: there was a warning not to check "install 3rd party apps" since it breaks dpkg or something
<JohnFlux> James147: yeah I did that
<James147> JohnFlux: I would check in kpackagekit to see if its set to look for LTS releases or not
<James147> (not sure if it shares that settings with do-release...
<JohnFlux> James147: ah, that was it exactly
<JohnFlux> James147: great, so I've found a bug/userability problem already, and I haven't even started :-D
<TheSqueak> hey folks
<BluesKaj> JohnFlux, tell us what lsb_release -a outputs
<TheSqueak> anyone got a minute to answer something about my upgrade?
<James147> JohnFlux: why so?
<skrishna> James147: I mean ubuntu theme for firefox browser !
<BluesKaj> TheSqueak, ask away
<TheSqueak> what's happened to gmplayer ?
<James147> skrishna: dont use ubuntu or firefox :p
<TheSqueak> the mplayer version is compiled without the gui
<BluesKaj> TheSqueak, ask in #ubuntu
<JohnFlux> James147: because why doesn't do-release-upgrade  simply tell me that there is a new one, but that I have long term release only set
<JohnFlux> James147: that must have been a default since I didn't set it myself
<skrishna> James147: One more problem my in-built bluetooth adapter is not found by kbluetooth <while trying add device> :(
<JohnFlux> and I just hit another bug.  do-release-upgrade   asks me if I want to continue.  I select no, but it changed my /etc/apt/sources.list anyway
<James147> JohnFlux: then you should file a bug report :)
<James147> skrishna: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<skrishna> James147: Kubuntu-10.10
<evilspants> I need some help, if you guys don't mind
<James147> !help | evilspants
<ubottu> evilspants: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James147> skrishna: the add device button is ment to search for other devices... not your the one in your laptop
<James147> (and tehy need to be discrovable)
<skrishna> James147: Ok i will start with my mobile bluetooth
 * James147 reboots to 10.10 :D
<evilspants> Upon startup, my wireless card is turned off, but I would like it so that I don't have to check the checkbox to 'enable wireless' every time I restart or login. Is there a way to do this?
<skrishna> James147: One thing i am still un-aware of since one year "Is there any way of installing *ALL* packages of kubuntu DVD during first install process" ?
<JohnFlux> skrishna: dpkg -i *.deb   :-D
<JohnFlux> skrishna: (I don't know about the installer sorry)
<sven_oostenbrink> While trying to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 using kpackagekit, I selected that I want normal updates (not the LTS updates), and after refreshing the available pacakges, I got this error: http://pastebin.com/8mv4QTHs  Is this a known problem?
<skrishna> James147: One thing i am still un-aware of since one year "Is there any way of installing *ALL* packages of kubuntu DVD during first install process" ?
<James147> heh, now on kde 4.5.1 ... :S  was on 4.5.2 before
<James147> skrishna: not that I know of... and I dnt know why you would want to
<skrishna> JohnFlux: I heard we could use OEM install option, that didn't help me out ! :-(
<BluesKaj> 4.5.2 not ready for primetime maybe
<James147> ^^ it should be :)
<TheSqueak> James147: 4.5.2 is available in the backports repo
<James147> TheSqueak: I know :) already enabling it
<skrishna> James147: I was needing that due to requirement in running and installing development tools of git & bitbake. The customization of software option is available in fedora & Suse and why not in kubuntu DVD ? :(
<evilspants> Upon startup, my wireless card is turned off, but I would like it so that I don't have to check the checkbox to 'enable wireless' every time I restart or login. Is there a way to do this?
<Peace-> evilspants: install wicd
<Peace-> !wicd | evilspants
<Peace-> omg
<evilspants> Peace: wicd is not a solution that I was looking for.
<evilspants> I just want to have it so I don't have to hit the check box for 'enable wireless. Is there a normal solution for it?
<Peace-> evilspants: have you an ethernet connection ?
<Peace-> i would like understand if device is really turned off
<skrishna> James147: BluesKaj:  Is it recommended to update to kde-4.5.2 for Kubuntu-10.10 users or will be available through regular updates of kubuntu?
<Peace-> or if , like i believe , its only thenetwork manager that doesn't work
<Peace-> skrishna: you can keep the older
<Peace-> just a bugfix
<skrishna> Peace-: you mean kde-4.5.1 is better than kde-4.5.2 ?
<evilspants> Peace: The device is not off. I got it working with drivers and such. But even with my wlan switch turned on, I still have to go into the menu and 'enable wireless.' It is not on by default. I am using it right now.
<Peace-> skrishna: kde 4.5.2 it's a bugfix
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> you can upgdrade but iyou will not see so
<Peace-> difference
<Peace-> at all
<skrishna> Peace-: my built-in bluetooth adapter is not working in kubuntu-10.10, earlier in 10.04 it used to work without any issues :(
<skrishna> srikant@HP-Pavilion:~$ hcitool scan
<skrishna> Device is not available: No such device
<skrishna> srikant@HP-Pavilion:~$
<FloodBotK2> skrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skrishna> FloodBotK2: ok
<Peace-> skrishna: mm the new blue devil could have some problem ...like crash xD
<skrishna> Peace-: do i need to install something like blueman ?
<Peace-> kbluetooth its used on 10.04
<Peace-> wait a second i have made an article
<Peace-> abot that
<Peace-> but i am not sure if it's usefull for you
<skrishna> Peace-: thnx. let me check..
<skrishna> Peace-: my bluetooth seems to be dead except wifi..
<skrishna> Peace-: some thing to be toggled in /etc conf files ?
<Peace-> skrishna: ok lett's check if you have all
<Peace-> skrishna: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/kubuntu-10-04-browse-your-phone-with-kde-with-bluetooth/
<Peace-> skrishna: like said here
<Peace-> skrishna: sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils kdebluetooth libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<Peace-> try that
<Peace-> let me know if you have some news
<bigboss> hello!
<Peace-> hi
<skrishna> Peace-: is kbluetooth obsolete now ?
<skrishna> Peace-: E: Package 'kdebluetooth' has no installation candidate
<Peace-> damn
<bigboss> how are you
<bigboss> what?
<Peace-> skrishna: well :D there is a problem
<Peace-> skrishna: remove kbluetooth
<Peace-> form the list
<Peace-> and try anyway
<James147> skrishna: kdebluetooth was obsaleted ages ago by kbluetooth... i think in maverick they switched to bluedevil
<Peace-> James147: yes the switched
<Peace-> but xD
<bigboss> i cant configure kopete
<Peace-> bluedevil crash a lots xD
<Peace-> hahahaha
<Peace-> nice
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * skrishna removed kdebluetooth and trying again
<BluesKaj> James147, got a ppa for kde 4.5.2 ?
<James147> skrishna: you might also need to remove kbluetooth
<James147> BluesKaj: one sec :)
<Peace-> bigboss: for what?
<skrishna> James147: ok..
<bigboss> i have try to configure it but it asks me a code to enter from an image which doesnt appear
<a2f> Hi, trying to figure out why I'm not getting any sound. I can run alsa-mixer and see my soundcard but I'm still not getting any sound :(
<Peace-> a2f: 10.10?
<Peace-> a2f: screenshot?
<skrishna> a2f: alsa-mixer and F6 to choose your card !
<skrishna> a2f: speaker-test
<bigboss> i am using kubuntu 10
<Peace-> bigboss: screenshoot
<James147> BluesKaj: I think its in ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<goalador> I'm trying to install kubuntu-restricted-extras but apt-get doesn't seem to be able to download the flash-plugin which is on the exact place it looks for it... see: http://pastebin.ca/1959485 does somebody have got an idea?
<bigboss> but that image doesnt appear
<James147> (but I installed /backports at teh same time :)  )
<Peace-> goalador: wait a sec
<a2f> skrishna: I did that, let me try speaker-test.
<Peace-> goalador: ok server down
<a2f> Peace-: You want me to upload what kind of screenshot?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> a2f: screenshot of alsamixer
<Peace-> yea
<BluesKaj> James147, I found it in my reference text file, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<a2f> speaker-test does nothing
<goalador> ohh okay...
<James147> BluesKaj: 4.5.2 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa   .... not backporst according to: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<James147> BluesKaj: I think minor releases tend to get put in ppa:kubuntu-ppa   where as the more major ones (ie 4.4 to 4.5) get put in backports
<skrishna> a2f: lspci | grep -ir audio
<BluesKaj> yeah, James147 looks like it alright i already have that repos
<a2f> skrishna: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<skrishna> James147: you are right : ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Peace-> a2f: waiting for the screen..
<a2f> Peace-: okay
<a2f> skrishna: what's the best no-hassle picture uploading service?
<BluesKaj> ok James147 upgrading to 4.5.2  as we speak ...
 * BluesKaj hopes for the best
<Unksi> works well here :p
<eyebeam> hello, can someone help me with active directory authentication please
<eyebeam> is there anyone familiar with getting the wifi working on dell latitude e6400?
 * BluesKaj wonders what active directory authentication is
<skrishna> James147: BluesKaj: Could you add documentation on rfkill for laptop bluetooth/wifi ? I just now enabled my bluetooth using rfkill : rfkill unblock 2 ?
<skrishna> 2: hci0: Bluetooth
<skrishna>         Soft blocked: yes
<skrishna> James147: now bluetooth is working great :-)
<BluesKaj> eyebeam, what wifi chip ?
<skrishna> eyebeam: lspci | grep -ir 802 ?
<skrishna> eyebeam: something shown up in : iwlist scan ?
<skrishna> eyebeam: or iwconfig ?
<scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<scherenhaenden> i cant start normal my computer
<eyebeam> skrishna: no. It's a Dell 1510 half-card. Shows up as Broadcom BCM4322
<scherenhaenden> when i start i get... grub error 15... then i start a live cd... n from the livecd i click on start from first hard disk... n my computer start
<scherenhaenden> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skrishna> eyebeam: what does : rfkill list shows ?
<eyebeam> skrishna: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN / Soft blocked: no / Hard blocked: no
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eyebeam> ubottu I tried that, will try again. Unfortunately I am still locked out of my machine due to Active Directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eyebeam> Can anyone help me with my AD problem? I got it working, but then I could not logon when the computer was off the network. I want it to cache the AD password like Windows. I followed the directions in the Wiki, which seem to be for a different version of ubuntu, and now I'm locked out, none of my accounts, local or AD, can login
<BluesKaj> eyebeam, in the terminal , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<opengeek_> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> eyebeam, ignore the above post , it doesn't apply
<eyebeam> Thanks. I have my system booted up to a live CD so I can edit files under /etc
<opengeek_> I have a problem, I can't log in to one of my accounts in a kubuntu computer, in the auth.log I fount this: 2010-10-11 21:08:03	movingcastle	kdm	:0[2113]: pam_unix(kdm:session): session opened for user kde-developer by (uid=0)
<opengeek_> 2010-10-11 21:08:03	movingcastle	kdm	:0[2113]: pam_ck_connector(kdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<opengeek_> 2010-10-11 21:08:04	movingcastle	kdm	:0[2113]: pam_unix(kdm:session): session closed for user kde-developer
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<Incarus> opengeek_, can you paste the whole log file?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skrishna> James147: Peace- How to set the panel transparent in kubuntu without enabling desktop effects ?
<opengeek_> Incarus, Pici & ubottu: ok
<Peace-> skrishna: i guess you can't
<Buutti> i guess further adjustment pays off, just got bt-networking to work with kppp :)
<Peace-> skrishna: i have searched a lots
<Peace-> time ago
<Peace->  and i didn't find a solution
<skrishna> Peace-: I had saw that kind of setting in Chakra Linux !
<Peace-> skrishna: yea?
<Peace-> wtf
<Incarus> skrishna, are you talking about the gnome desktop?
<skrishna> Incarus: No kde Kubuntu panel !
<opengeek_> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/39K6KpuT
<Peace-> Shaun: are you sure it was not kde3?
<BluesKaj> all seems ok , guess I'll upgrade the desktop pc as well
<Incarus> opengeek-, my auth.log looks similar, can you explain the exact problem?
<eyebeam> anyone have advice on what I should edit in /etc/pam.d to allow local and cached AD logins on 10.04?
<Incarus> eyebeam, read the second note: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto#PAM
<opengeek_> Incarus: i log in in the kde-developer account  and when it's loading the configurations kde dues not load and goes back to kdm
<eyebeam> Thanks Incarus, when I followed those instructions, I get completely different entries generated by pam-auth-update. Should I just edit the files anyway?
<opengeek_> Incarus: I have another account (opengeek) and I can log in without problems
<SilentDis> help! just rebooted for upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, get "error: the symbol `grub_xputs' not found." and it drops me to a "grub rescue>" prompt.  how do i get my system working again?
<eyebeam> Incarus: What's the difference between "sufficient" and "[success=2 default=ignore]"?
<chuso> hi! :) first of all sorry for my english. I'm under kubuntu 10.4, and my system has gnome environment installed. What is the best way to completely remove gnome, keeping kde unbroken?
<Incarus> eyebeam, you got completely different entries? hm.. just try it and remember to mane a backup of that file.
<eyebeam> well there are some different entries, but some are "[success=X default=ignore]" instead of sufficient, sometimes its "requisite" instead of "required"
<Incarus> eyebeam.. yeah i can see that.. but i have no idea how to set that up, so just try it ;)
<eyebeam> ok thanks, i will
<Incarus> opengeek_, you created an account called "kde-developer", and now you can not log-into that account?
<opengeek_> Incarus: I created it 2 days ago and I've been using it for downloading kde trunk sources to start preading kde sources and try to solve an Easy to solve boug
<opengeek_> Incarus: I downloaded it and build it
<opengeek_> Incarus: Into kde-developer home directory
<Incarus> opengeek_, are you sure you didnt overwrite needed hidden files?
<opengeek_> no, I think everything has been downloaded and build into the kdesvn directory into kde-developer home
<TheSqueak> in kde 4.5.1 I could move an mplayer window by dragging anywhere on the video, in 4.5.2 I have to click on the title bar, anyone know where the setting to fix that would be?
<Incarus> opengeek_, why dont you create a new account and copy the files from the other acc.?
<opengeek_> Incarus
<opengeek_> Incarus: ok
<skrishna> Incarus:  what is difference between apt-get upgrade & dist-upgrade ?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Incarus> thx.
<skrishna> Pici: I want to upgrade to kde-4.5.2 !
<James147> skrishna: see the topic for how to do that
<adalberto> oi
<skrishna> James147: I wanted 2 know diff b/w upgrade & dist-upgrade I have added & updated the repo ppa:kubuntu-ppa, surely i will need to run apt-get upgrade !
<Incarus> skrishna, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<skrishna> Incarus: thnx.
<James147> skrishna: then run: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Incarus> James147, i think he want to do a release upgrade.
<Incarus> no wait..
<James147> Incarus: he said kde 4.5.2... which isent a release upgrade
<skrishna> Incarus: I running kubuntu-10.10
<Incarus> skrisna, like James147 said.
<skrishna> s/I/I am
<skrishna> James147: Incarus: thnx a lot :)
<eyebeam> ok I made those changes, rebooted, and now bootup takes twice as long and I still can't login. Not even with local root. Simply entering my username, before even entering my password, at the console login tells me "Login incorrect"
<Andre_Gondim> how I extend my monitor?
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: multi-monitor, you mean?
<Incarus> eyebeam, so you have to copy the backed-up file over the new one again.
<Andre_Gondim> SporkWitch: I plug other monitor in my laptop, I want to extend my desktop, in Ubuntu I just open Monitor and the system finds this to me
<skrishna> James147: Any way of restoring kubuntu desktop settings if .kde is corrupted or got deleted by mistake ?
<eyebeam> and yet I still won't be able to login
<eyebeam> that's the problem, I can't login at all
<Incarus> eyebeam, use a live cd / usb to do that.
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: open up the configuration program for your graphics card
<James147> skrishna: depends on how it was corrupted... deleted no...  (that is restoring your settings, if you rename it or delete it then loggin back in will give you the default settings)
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: it should be under kmenu -> applications -> settings
<eyebeam> yes, that is what I am doing
<Incarus> Andre_Gondim, what graphic card are you using?
<skrishna> James147: thnx
<Andre_Gondim> Intel card
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: ahh, then gimme a sec to find the setting in the main settings.
<SporkWitch> you can try system -> krandrtray, that might have it
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: if not there, i would try under the main settings.  I always handle my video settings via the nvidia control panel, so not really sure how to otherwise :(  i would recommend google and the pre-installed manual, as with how common multiple monitors are these days, it's got to be a common issue.
<Andre_Gondim> SporkWitch: yeah, krandrtray works to me
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: glad i could help
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: and if you figure out how to make a single wallpaper span desktops, let me know.  i've got a pile of righteous 3300x1050 wallpapers from Digital Blasphemy that I'm too lazy to chop up to make two so i can still use them lol
<Andre_Gondim> but I want to change to have my main windows in laptop, and stayed in the extended monitor..
<SporkWitch> Andre_Gondim: move the panel, easiest way IMO.  and in (i think) "window behavior, you can set how windows decide where to open (though it doesn't seem 100% reliable; most seem to remember last display used)
<eyebeam> OK I used this thread to fix my local login: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510 but now my touchpad doesn't work....
<bbigras> Is it me or kpackagekit is not using policykit anymore? I have to enter my password every time.
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i'm building my qt4 project but it can't find zlib.h
<PasNox> i checked in the package and can't find something related to it ? what i have to installl ?
<nascentmind>  hi. When I scroll up and down in vim on konsole the cpu usage spikes to to a high value and the scroll is choppy. Why is that?
<bbigras> PasNox: Did you try installing the zlib1g package?
<PasNox> bbigras: let me check
<bbigras> PasNox: I'm not sure it's the right one, I don't see any zlib.h in it.
<PasNox> bbigras: it was zlib1g-dev thanks ;)
<PasNox> what a strange name for a lib
<PasNox> usually, they are nammer libXXX-dev
<PasNox> named*
<PasNox> thank you.
<bbigras> yw :)
<prompt> !addon
<bbigras> Is there a devel channel for kubuntu?
<dmatt> kubuntu-devel
<bbigras> thanks
<eyebeam> Touchpad working now with a different login. Hopefully there's a way to fix it for the other user
<realslix> hello, I got a problem with my desktop-plasma in 10.10 - I can see a rectangular which I am not able to remove its not a widget its a widget-bug or something http://oi55.tinypic.com/2vdma6p.jpg
<James147> realslix: you can reset plasma-desktop to its default settings, that should get rid of it. (to do that rename or remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* )
<realslix> James147: thx, I will try
<eyebeam> OK... so how do I enable cached AD authentication so I can logon to my AD account when not connected to the network?
<styles2304> What password is Windows looking for when asking for a network password when trying to connect to a linux share?
<realslix> James147: that solved my problem - thank you very much :)
<James147> styles2304: the password you entered for samba :)   ... you need to add one for each user you want with smbpasswd
<styles2304> Ok then followup question, why doesn't the password I entered for samba work and allow me access to the share?
<eyebeam> Ugh... another problem, I set up my proxy for work, but I can't change it when I'm at home. Now I tried changing it at home, and now it doesn't work at work. So apt-get doesn't work
<eyebeam> I edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.proxy and it doesn't do anything
<eyebeam> kpackagekit works but apt-get doesn't
<styles2304> I have a windows username/password, kubuntu username/password, and a samba username/password that are all identical and I've configured a share through Samba Server Configuration to allow for reading and writing of the share by the username mentioned above. When connecting through Windows, it asks for a username and password. Nothing I supply is accepted
<avihay> styles2304: If you are using windows 7, you have to pretty much disable every fancy feature they added for normal sharing to begin to work
<styles2304> That I am . . . can you explain a little further?
<avihay> styles2304:  windows 7 added some new features to sharing like user groups, public/work/home network and all sorts of things, that have the theoretical potential to give you enhanced user control and safer sharing, and automatically disabling sharing when you are plugged into a potentially hostile network
<styles2304> Is there something specific that needs disabled or configured to allow this to function properly?
<avihay> I have no idea how to enable sharing under windows 7, except changing the network to home/trusted/how ever it's called, and disabling all share control. it never worked for my under any other configuration combination, and it's a hassle to configure, since the new "control pannle" is a pain in the eye, and other areas
<Mehrab> networkmanager in kubuntu 10.10 tries to connect to auto eth0 over and over, and won't let my real connection to connect. so I have no connection in kubuntu 10.10. what should I do?
<avihay> my->me
<styles2304> Alright, thank you. I'll give google a shot with some windows 7 specific queries
<Mehrab> How can I disable Auto eth0 connection? or delete it?
<styles2304> Avihay: I'm simply trying to be able to store information on the linux server, does this still run into the problems you had mentioned?
<avihay> I never tried windows7 / samba, but it should work as well as windows7 winxp
<styles2304> Alright
<realslix> Mehrab: what is your aim to do
<realslix> Mehrab: you can disable it in /etc/network/interfaces
<realslix> Mehrab: but why?
<Mehrab> realslix< I wanna connect through the connection that I made in dsl tab. when auto eth0 tries to connect, it won't let that work. and auto eth0 would not connect itself. it just tries
<Mehrab> realslix: and my /etc/network/interfaces is just  lines, like this: auto lo   //   iface lo inet loopback
<Mehrab> anyone know a way do disable or delete Auto eth0 connection?
<realslix> Mehrab: try: ifdown eth0
<Killer> Mehrab, static?
<Mehrab> Killer: no, I think
<Mehrab> realslix: I'll try it. thanks
<orbitalcommand> does bittorrent eliminate file corruption due to interrupted downloads
<James147> orbitalcommand: bittorrent grabs cuncks of data... the way it works means it can be intruppted as much as you want, most clients also verify the chunks to make sure it dosent recive anything cruppt
<orbitalcommand> verifies the chunks arent corrupt, when the chunks themselves are interrupted
<orbitalcommand> right?
<James147> orbitalcommand: it should... either way most clients also allow you to manually recheck all the chunks if you want
<RadSurfer> Appears I am not able to install 10.10. I tried a direct download from kubuntu.org, and it went through the motions of an "Installation", come to find out, NOTHING was ever written to harddrive apparently.
<RadSurfer> checksums, as usual, check out 100%.  No idea why this isn't working for me.
<RadSurfer> this hdd is good, it had mandriva on it before.
<RadSurfer> also, that "error code 1" business appears to be intermittant.
<Mehrab> realslix: just another question. it says here that if you have no ethernet devices the /etc/network/interfaces file would look like: iface lo inet loopback. but I have an ethernet router, whay my interfaces file is like that?
<Mehrab> realslix: here https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<realslix> Mehrab: which kubuntu version do ou have
<Mehrab> realsix: 10.10, fresh install
<realslix> Mehrab: type in konsole sudo ifconfig -a which interfaces do you see
<realslix> Mehrab: I think your problem is, that you cant connect to Internet becaus of a lan connection which has no gateway
<orbitalcommand> looking for kubuntu torrents here: http://www.search-results.com/web?q=kubuntu&search=search&qsrc=0&o=16090&l=dis but nothing seems listed in terms of actual files.  why?
<Mehrab> realslix: I should reboot tocheck that command, is there any thing else I should check?
<James147> orbitalcommand: why not get it from the source: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ?
<realslix> Mehrab: when you add a network configuration to /etc/network/interfaces the configuration will be prefered
<realslix> Mehrab:   the moment you use networkmanager
<orbitalcommand> realslix: im at that page also, when i click on the bittorrent file it downloads it thru chrome not bittorrent
<orbitalcommand> ^^ nvm
<James147> orbitalcommand: you should get a *.torrent file, open that file in your bittorrent client (such as ktorrent)
<realslix> Mehrab: and networkmanager is administrating you network at moment - so to avoid this type in your interfaces file: iface eth0 inet static
<orbitalcommand> anyone hear about an increase in ease of use in terms of wifi setup between 9.10 and 10.10
<realslix> Mehrab: then your eth0 is no more managed by networkmaneger and you can disable it
<Mehrab> realslix: you mean I should change it to something like this? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/506-setting-static-ip.html#post3169
<realslix> yes
<realslix> Mehrab: type that in and then you can ifdown eth0
<Mehrab> OK, I'm going to reboot and try. thanks alot
<realslix> ok
<liwo> My system crashed during package installation when upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. I had to switch off the power. It booted up with some error messages (which probably is to be expected) into KDE. I managed to do a dpkg --configure -a and an aptitude dist-upgrade which at least finished installing the packages. But now I realized that pulseaudio ist not installed so I guess the update is not finished. Is there a way to find out which additional
<liwo> steps are yet to take to finish the upgrade or do I have to reinstall the system to get a clean installation agein?
<James147> liwo: install "kubuntu-desktop" that will install baically everything you might be missing
<liwo> James147: that sounds like a plan. I will try that. Thanks!
<RadSurfer> hope you know what you're in store for :)
<vee> hi all
<vee> if im running ubuntu 10.10 and want to install and run kde side by side, how do i do it?
<vee> side by side with gnome ofc
<James147> vee: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<liwo> James147: you were right, even though "kubuntu-desktop" was installed, it had missing recommendations. Among these were the missing pulseaudio and others I didn't notice before. So thanks again!
<vee> James147: that simple. thanks
<Mannequin> hi. I've added official Google repos for Linux software to the sources.list
<Mannequin> now, I would like to give "priority" to the Google repos rather the Ubuntu ones, when trying to install the "picasa" package
<Mannequin> in other words, I'd like "sudo aptitude install picasa" to install the one coming from Google repos
<James147> Mannequin: dont think you can do that... but aptitude should grab the one with the later version number... I would think the google repo have that :)
<phoenix_> when i see the id3 tag of mp3 file in dolphin properties dialog it shows the album and performer data wrongly. i checked the tags with kid3 tagging software, the tags are correct. any idea what wrong
<Mannequin> James147: thanks, will try to confirm that that's the way it works
<Torch> phoenix_: sounds like a bug. did you check bugs.kde.org?
<phoenix_> Torch: no. did you verify the problem
<phoenix_> Torch: my kde version is 4.5.2
<Torch> phoenix_: performer is wrong for me, title is correct
<phoenix_> Torch: this problem was from kubuntu 9.10
<Torch> phoenix_: grenre is also rubbish (probably an internal id...)
<phoenix_> Torch: ya for me title is correct. did the check the album tag
<Torch> phoenix_: check bugs.kde.org and report if you don't find anything.
<Torch> phoenix_: also rubbish
<phoenix_> ok
<phoenix_> Torch:i couldnt find any. i may be wrong. can you check it. what is the version of id3 tag dolphin is showing
<phoenix_> Torch: enabling the nepomuk solved the problem
<Torch> phoenix_: that's great but it's still a bug of course.
<phoenix_> Torch: ya.can you report it as a bug. i dont know how to file a bug or if you tell me how to do, i will do it
<Torch> phoenix_: create an account on bugs.kde.org, then follow the bug report wizard there
<phoenix_> Torch: ok
<Torch> phoenix_: once you have the account you can also pick "report bug" from the help menu in the application you want to report a bug for
<phoenix_> Torch: i am logged in
<phdp> I have a little problem since I updated to Kubuntu 10.10 (a fresh install). I have a fairly powerful computer, but even when I'm doing very easy things like watching a video or listening to music the CPU usage will go ridiculously high
<phdp> The most surprising is that, when I'm looking at CPU usage for each program, it's always very low, but in the system load in the System Monitor, I see the CPU usage is very high.
<Torch> phdp: and with the last version you had that did not happen?
<phdp> Kubuntu 10.04
<phdp> But the NVidia drivers were differents.
<Torch> phdp: graphics drivers don't play music, however ;-)
<Torch> phdp: do you actually notice a slowdown? or is it "just" the numbers?
<phdp> I notice an important slowdown, to the point were videos are sluggish and Amarok has trouble playing mp3 (we're talking about an Intel Core i7 920 here...)
<phdp> It seems to go especially crazy with video, I just saw one of my processor go over 60% CPU usage by going to youtube
<Torch> phdp: and non-flash video?
#kubuntu 2010-10-12
<phdp> Torch: it still go high (20% CPU usage for a simple video is a lot...), but not nearly as high.
<phdp> Actually the NVidia drivers are NOT activated, I'll try this.
<Torch> phdp: that might help ;-)
<Torch> phdp: wouldn't explain the mp3 playback behaviour though
<phoenix_> Torch: done. Bug 253905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253905 in foomatic-db (Ubuntu) "SHARP AR-M165: Uses postscript when printer does not support it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253905
 * Torch slap ubutto.
<Torch> and ubottu too.
<Torch> phoenix_: great.
<phoenix_> Torch: this is my first bug report
<Torch> phoenix_: congrats then ;-) bug reports are important, though a little tedious
<phoenix_> Torch: i tried to install the debugging symbols for reporting bugs from my system but no success
<Torch> phoenix_: note that you need debugging symbols to report _crashes_ with backtraces only.
<Torch> phoenix_: but... why didn'it it work?
<phoenix_> Torch: ya., i tried to install it several times when a program crashed, but it says debugging symbols are not found
<Torch> phoenix_: when you get the "program crashed" dialog you should get a button offering to install debug symbols.
<Torch> phoenix_: did you click that and follow the instructions?
<jawad> Hey Guys
<phoenix_> Torch: ya i did the same but, it says it cannot find the debugging sysmbols
<hal2010> hello?
<Morbius> Hi, I've been having trouble finding something, can anyone help point me in the right direction?  I'm using Konsole, but the default shell settings don't have bindings for using the control key.  Where do I find the "output" to make 'new' bindings?  for example it says "Input PgUp-Shift" "Output \E[5~"
<Morbius> Is there a list somewhere of what the default bindings are?  Is there a term other than 'key bindings' that I should be looking for?
<Morbius> Is there an IRC channel devoted to people confused about Konsole settings?  :-)
<collabra> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<collabra> Morbius: are you talking about 'shortcuts',.... like  under Settings>configure shortcuts?
<Morbius> seems to be mostly about how to either get the console, or to run things from within the console... not the settings
<Morbius> Settings - edit current profile - input - edit
<Morbius> The short version is I'm trying to run a program that requires you to press 'control-enter' to clear an error message
<Morbius> (and control-f keys for some other functions)
<Morbius> but there are no key bindings listed for any of those.
<Morbius> So I'm not sure if you'd consider that a short cut?
<collabra> ah,... mine seems filled with key bindings,... for linux, solaris, and xfree4
<Morbius> do you have control-enter and control-f keys in your list?
<collabra> sec....
<bodom> Hi there. May someone help me with gpg agent? It pops up three times then i got a wrong passphrase error.
<collabra> no,... but i have edit and insert capability.
<collabra> ^Morbius
<Morbius> ok, exactly where I'm at... but I don't have the "Output" to insert
<collabra> one,... sec,... i think mine did,... ho.
<collabra> hold on,... sorry :)
<Morbius> No worries... I mean, if I had any idea what the output should be for the control-??? bindings... I could add them
<Morbius> (I think)
<Morbius> But I have no idea what it should be
<Morbius> and haven't had real luck with google... the konsole handbook... or any forums I've found
<collabra> Morbius: yeah,... I've got both.
<collabra> Morbius: i can change both the command and the output
<Morbius> but to what?  :-)
<mjay> !!!!
<collabra> Morbius: by "adding" then i get the option to enter the key binding
<collabra> Morbius: as well as the output
<Morbius> Right... but what do I put as the output?
<collabra> ah,... what are you trying to do again?
<Morbius> The program is waiting for the control-enter command
<Morbius> but there isn't a binding for control enter
<Morbius> so... it will never get it
<Morbius> I need to add one... but I don't know what the output should be
<collabra> Morbius: i assume it's something simple,... like the others.... Ctrl+Enter,... or something
<mjay> everyone...does anybody knows how to unrar a movie file split into smaller files?
<collabra> !keybindings
<bodom> anybody?
<collabra> nope
<Morbius> sorry bodom, I don't even understand what you asked ;-)
<collabra> bodom,... what's the problem?
<mjay> hello
<Morbius> Most of my bindings are pretty... odd like \E[20~ or \EOD
<collabra> hi mjay
<Morbius> hi mjay
<bodom> The pinentry dialog of gpg agent closes automatically without giving me enough time to enter the passphrase. It happens three times, then fails
<mjay> hi everyone...collabra and morbius
<collabra> Morbius: yeah,... don't ask me to figure it out
<wong> ?
<wong> new comer here
<collabra> hi wong.
<collabra> :)
<wong> why there is a bra in your name ?
<collabra> Morbius: have you looked online,... maybey google konsole + key bindings? or something?
<Morbius> ok, well I'm going afk then... but I'll leave this open for a few in case some bindings expert comes back :-)
<Morbius> (yeah... brings up a bunch about emacs)
<Morbius> afk
<collabra> because your wong,...
<collabra> wong: it's just a nick,.... nothing special,....
<mjay> anybody wants to help me?
<collabra> wong: you want to ask a question or do you just want to talk about my choice in nicks?
<collabra> wassup,... mjay
<mjay> im having trouble with this movie file
<wong> ask Q
<collabra> k ask away
<mjay> i have just downloaded
<collabra> what's the extention?
<mjay> now i found out it is a rar file
<wong> i want to get some info on  how to install gentoo....
<mjay> and the whole file is cut into smaller rar files
<wong> i tried for a long time
<collabra> mjay: type:      sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mjay> i dont know how to unrar all those files ang make it as one
<mjay> ok ill try that collabra. thanks
<collabra> mjay: no problem
<collabra> wong: ur wong again,... this is specifically for kubuntu,... not gentoo,... I suggest you look for a room specifically for gentoo.
<wong> Oh....
<mjay> collabra: why is it there a "restricted" term? is that something prohibited?
<LogicallyDashing> I exported an iCal file from Osmo. I'm trying to import it into Kontact. It's mysteriously refusing to work. Why might this be?
<collabra> no problem,... I'm sure you were easily fooled by #kubuntu,... when you entered. :)
<collabra> mjay: no,... they are codecs and tools that can't leagally be added to an ubuntu disto,...
<collabra> !restricted-extras
<collabra> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjay> ok. i thought its something like a virus thingy. lolz
<mjay> im a newbie in kubuntu.
<mjay> so i dont know how to get things done here.
<collabra> mjay: check out the ubottu post above for more information.
<mjay> ok thanks
<collabra> mjay: no problem
<Jonty> can I run the 10.10 installed unattended?
<Jonty> *installer
<collabra> Jonty: i'm not sure,... the "alternate" - cd,.... i think not,... i've no idea bout' the 'standard' cd....
<collabra> !unattended-install
<collabra> !unattended
<collabra> nope
<collabra> not sure
<collabra> Jonty: lemmy google
<collabra> the second link on united states google,... might have something for you,... but i couldn't get the page to load : google "kubuntu 10.10 unattended install"
<collabra> Jonty: ^above
<wong> Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2010l-0ubuntu0.10.04_all.deb 404 Not Found
<wong> Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gwibber/gwibber_2.30.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb 404 Not Found
<wong> Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gwibber/gwibber-service_2.30.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb 404 Not Found
<Jonty> that's a bit silly isn't it?
<wong> how to solve it
<Jonty> i mean I want to run it overnight or something like that
<Jonty> anyway I've got an error now
<Jonty> and helpfully I can't copy it from the dialog box :/
<collabra> Jonty: i've gotta go,... but i suggest you google the above,.... sorry,... i've got to go,... i'lll be back in thirty minutes
<Jonty> ok
<mjay> collabra..u still there?
<LogicallyDashing> The system monitor shows no more than 300MB of memory going to my applications, yet also shows that nearly all of my gigabyte of RAM is full. Are kernel services really taking that much RAM these days?
<jmichaelx> is anyone else having issues with smplayer in maverick? for me, i am not able to advance forward very far in any video, without smplayer just stopping.
<Morbius> Alright, peeking back in before I go... nobody has happened to come in with a great knowledge of keybindings for konsole right?
<Guest42325> does anyone online have successfully installed vmware player on a kubuntu/ubuntu host system.  I can't seem to do it.  I'm running 10.4
<dangerous666> anybody knows why doesn't the new 10.10 kernel create /dev/mixer ?
<compilerwriter> Well so far so good with meerkat, but rekonq did not impress.  I ended up reinstalling Konqueror
<JuJuBee> I have a Restore Partition that grub recognizes and I don't want it in the boot menu.
<gr8m8> !grub2 | JuJuBee this might have a clue
<ubottu> JuJuBee this might have a clue: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JuJuBee> gr8m8: I read that already.  I know I can add custom entries, but I want to remove an existing entry that was added by default scan of disks.
<gr8m8> JuJuBee: I don't know how to do that - all I could offer was that link...
<collabra> JuJuBee: you have a grub issue?
<JuJuBee> collabra: yes, I have an entry or 2 I do not want in my boot menu
<collabra> have you tried: sudo update-grub      ........?
<JuJuBee> I have a recovery partition that shows as a vista boot as well as my actual vista boot.  I don't want the former.
<JuJuBee> As I understand grub, it will  find that partition again and add it, won't it?
<gr8m8> isn't it something like os-prober that finds entries to add to grub?
<collabra> it may actually be :     sudo update-grub2    : but you can 'man' it first,..... let me,... brb
<JuJuBee> it is
<JuJuBee> I know how to update grub, but not how to remove unwanted entries.
<collabra> there is very little information in the 'man' file,... i know it re-writes you grub.cfg,... but i'm not sure if it pulls in the correct partition info from foreign operating systems.....
<collabra> I'm positive it will rewrite it specifically for linux....
<collabra> have you looked at what gr8m8 posted as far as that link ^....?
<JuJuBee> It finds ALL of my os's including Vista and the Recovery Partition for Vista that was created by ASUS
<JuJuBee> Yes, I read that page several times already
<gr8m8> I wonder if taking the entries out of grub.cfg then running update-grub would do it
<gr8m8> does os-prober run at every update?
<collabra> ahh,... ok,... so,... it includes the recovery partition and you don't want it to,... then. am i correct?
<JuJuBee> I don't think so.  I think update-grub2 rewrites grub.cfg based on the probe.  ie they will reappear
<JuJuBee> Yes you are.
<JuJuBee> The Recovery partition is not bootable in the same way my regular vista partition is.  I need a special key sequence to get to it.
<collabra> hmm,... okay,... how hard would it be to edit the grub.cfg file?,....
<collabra> by hand
<JuJuBee> IF i ever want to "Recover" back to factory defaults.
<dangerous666> issues with TVtime after 10.10... anybody ?
<collabra> gotcha,... i understand..... what's wrong with allowing it to place the recovery partition in the grub.cfg
<collabra> just dont use it
<gr8m8> dangerous666: helps to know the issues.. :]
<JuJuBee> collabra: sometimes I accidentally select that one rather than the correct one when i need to boot vista
<JuJuBee> :(
<JuJuBee> Grub 1 was much simpler...
<collabra> ahh,... ok,... then you do need to edit the grub config,... or at least comment the actual entries out with a '#'
<collabra> couldn't be that hard
<JuJuBee> yes, but anytime I update-grrub2 they will reappear
<collabra> ahh,... i see,.... well,... how often is your kernel updated,.... cause' that's really the only time grub updates,... at least i think
<JuJuBee> periodically
<collabra> it may be like 6 in one hand and a half dozen in the other,.... you may just need to be more careful while selecting you os.
<JuJuBee> Just wish there was a simple way to exclude certain partitions.
<collabra> yeah,... welll,... there probably is,... but i'm just not that adept.
<tacomaster> other than the obious is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<collabra> and cant help you with that,... unfortunately
<collabra> tacomaster: yeah,... ubuntu uses the gnome desktop and kubuntu uses kde desktop
<a2f> Hi, when I try to run keditfiletype text/html as superuser, I get this error: No protocol specified keditfiletype: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<JuJuBee> collabra: thanks anyway
<collabra> np JuJuBee
<tacomaster> collabra: lol i got that much but other than that is there any differance
<Killer> a2f, use $ no #
<collabra> tacomaster: they're the same repos,... same base,... just different graphical systems..... like x uses xorg.
<collabra> tacomaster: linux is huge like that.....
<tacomaster> collabra: ty so much exactally what i needed to know
<collabra> tacomaster: it's a matter of preference
<collabra> tacomaster: np
<sgrover> How do I install JDBC drivers?  I'm running kubuntu 10.04.  Google search is not helping much (my google-fu is weak today.. :(  )
<collabra> jdbc,...? can you specify what that is,... what kind of hardware,...
<sgrover> java database connection drivers.  Standard desktop box.
<oskool> is this the right place to ask a question about kubuntu 10.1
<JuJuBee> collabra: FYI, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1279111  seems to be my exact question
<collabra> oh,... well,... someone here might be better suited to help you,... other than that,... have you tried #java
<collabra> nice find JuJuBee
<collabra> yes oskool
<tacomaster> collabra: sorry never used kde before if i want to use a gnome app can i or do i have to find a kde alternitive
<oskool> k thanks i was in the wrong place i guess thanks
<sgrover> thanks anyway collabra - thought I'd start with the Ubuntu channel..
<Killer> sgrover, postgreSQL
<Killer> ?
<sgrover> Killer: in this specific case, yes.  But I'm also curious for the general case too.
<Killer> install libpg-java
<collabra> not at all tacomaster,... gnome apps work fine in kubuntu,... just be prepared to download a few extra files,... gnome i somewhat of a monster when it comes to it's system
<sgrover> thank you.  I figured there was a package.. :)
<Killer> or libmysql-java
<Killer> (mysql)
<oskool> where do i go to change the setting for the keyboard and mouse in 10.1 i went to the system setting where i think if i remember right in the other version but its not there
<sgrover> I have been lucky enough to avoid java so far... so my java-fu is not strong.
<collabra> tacomaster: but on the other hand,... usually after you have that first gnome app,.... the second one comes with less files.
<collabra> ^dependancies
<sgrover> Killer: came across http://mogwai.sourceforge.net/?Welcome:ERDesigner_NG tonight, and that is what I'm trying to get working.
<oskool> or is it suppose to be there and something happened in the installation
<collabra> oskool: ah,..keyboard and mouse,... one sec
<collabra> oskool: system settings>input devices,.... try that.
<oskool> i looked where it was in the other version but its not for me this version alot as changed since 10.04
<collabra> oskool: yeh,...quite a change from 10.04
<toonacid> Argg. I'm severely disappointed with KDE 4.5.2. There's too many bugs for me, and cosmetic problems. :(
<oskool> i didn't see that or i wouldn't this dumb question maybe it install wrong for some reason it dont look how it usually does
<collabra> toonacid: sorry to hear you're experiencing problems,... personally,... i've found compiz to be quite buggy,... but for a new distro,... i'm please for the most part,... i expect a month before most major bugs to be worked out.
<oskool> can i ask a question about kubuntu and ubuntu  its not a major one
<collabra> sure oskool
<oskool> to me it seems like no matter what version comes out with both ubuntu always as less bugs
<oskool> im not that good with linux im a newbie but it just seem like that
<toonacid> collabra: I'm not disappointed with Kubuntu, it's not their fault. :) But as for KDE, too many bugs at the moment, that I wasn't expecting!! For example, settings don't save in the System Settings . Thanks though. :) Guess I'll just have to wait a little bit for some of these issues to get worked out. Windows 7 time for about a month I guess. :/
<collabra> oskool: are you saying that ubuntu has less initial bugs than kubuntu,... or do you think with every new distro,... that there are fewer bugs overall?
<collabra> toonacid: lol,... i'll stick it out with k10,... bugs or not... :)
<jmichaelx> toonacid: what settings are not saving?
<collabra> toonacid: yeah,... my settings save just fine.
<khaije1> hi all
<brian__> Hey guys
<brian__> I gots a question
<khaije1> ok you first brian__
<khaije1> hehe
<brian__> Lol
<brian__> Alright
<brian__> So
<brian__> This new 10.10
<FloodBotK2> brian__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brian__> finally works with my laptop, and I am  jacked
<jmichaelx> KDE is quite usable now... there aer still bugs of course, but no showstoppers that i have seen
<collabra> lol
<brian__> Now with Windows 7, I have two monitors, and I use the 2nd monitor as an extension of my Laptop's screen
<collabra> compiz,... isn't as stable as .04 was
<toonacid> jmichaelx: For example, System Settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Desktop Theme -> Get New Themes... Install one, and it won't show up. I even deleted one and it didn't delete. :/
<brian__> How do I extend my screen onto a second monitor in Kubuntu
<toonacid> jmichaelx: Maybe it's because I'm running amd_64
<oskool> sorry for miss typed but am i wrong on this
<collabra> but that's my only complaint so far
<khaije|amalt> brian__: using kubuntu? have you looked under 'system settings' ... 'display and monitor'
<jmichaelx> toonacid: ok, i have not played around with that yet.... i am also on amd64..... i would suggest, however, going ahead and installing KDE4.5.2 from the ppa
<brian__> Yeah
<brian__> and under multiple monitors
<brian__> It says
<toonacid> collabra: jmichaelx: Sorry for ranting. Just a little frustrated with the issues!
<collabra> toonacid: ah,...yeah,... my complaint is most wont download,... something says that it's recieving an html file and want me to go to the site and manually add them...
<jmichaelx> toonacid: instructions are at kubuntu.org
<khaije|amalt> brian__: ah... the anticipation!!
<brian__> "This module is only for configuring systems with a single desktop spread across multiple monitors.  You do not appear to have this configuration."
<jmichaelx> toonacid: don't worry, i rant big time when things don't work, so no criticism from me :-)
<collabra> toonacid: np it's always good to point out the flaws in a new system.... it get em' fixed quicker
<oskool> thanks for your help any way
<khaije|amalt> brian__: ook, once connected do you see two monitors for the 'size and orientation' part?
<jmichaelx> right now i am mad about 'mplayer-gui' having disappeared from the repos, and also about how badly smplayer is working in maverick
<brian__> Yeah
<khaije|amalt> brian__: well... thats good
<brian__> Oh
<collabra> oskool: whats up?  sorry,... i may have been caught up in the convo....
<brian__> I think I might have maybe figured it out
 * khaije|amalt cheers brian__
<brian__> But
<collabra> hrm...
<brian__> They still don't show up in Multiple Monitors
<brian__> So I don't thoink it's entirely figured out
<brian__> and it won't let me have my latop screen as the main monitor
<oskool> its just about ubuntu it seems to me that they put more time in it so its works better or am i wrong that there is still just as much bugs in it with both when new version come out
<collabra> brian__:i had that same problem with 10.04
<brian__> :S
<collabra> brian__: couldn' have it as main with that one either
<brian__> That kind of sucks
<collabra> i got used to it
<toonacid> jmichaelx: I did that just now. Installed a new theme, worked (yay!), pressed uninstall, it's still there :/. Perhaps refreshing the KDE cache ..  Among a few other issues I got was, I changed all the fonts from Ubuntu to Sans Serif, I restarted, and they were all at Ubuntu. Then the cosmetic part. Lancelot, I have the entire Air theme (not customized), and the Leave, Shutdown, etc, buttons have cosmetic display issues.
<brian__> Also, how do I extend the background
<brian__> because on the laptop screen
<dangerous666> gr8m8: tvtime says that can't acess /dev/mixer and indeed, there is no /dev/mixer
<brian__> it shows the default Kubuntu background
<khaije|amalt> brian__: in that case i'm not sure off hand, i've used the nvidia-config tool on my desktop w/o problems, but not sure about lappy's... i'll connect my monitor to see...
<tacomaster> can someone point me in the right direction for getting my wireless card to work in 64bit i know the 32 bit driver is rt2870sta
<collabra> brian__: go to the other screen and right click,... choose a wallpaper.
<gr8m8> dangerous666: is there a /dev/dsp you can point it to?
<jmichaelx> toonacid: sorry to hear that.... i will be the first to admit that kubuntu is not the greatest KDE distro around... the last few years, it has been among the very worst.
<toonacid> jmichaelx: Oh, I forgot. Did I mention the login screen? If you go there, press install, it won't install the theme. If you execute System Settings with kdesu, it works, so I assume it's not asking for your password when it should be.. Either that or it's something else.
<collabra> brian__: they're considered seperate desktops in need of seperate wallpaper....lol
<brian__> Now when I unplug the extra monitor
<toonacid> jmichaelx: Ya..
<brian__> It doesn't automatically go back to the laptop
<brian__> Which is an issue
<brian__> :S
<collabra> brian__: hmm,...
<oskool> its just about ubuntu it seems to me that they put more time in it so its works better or am i wrong that there is still just as much bugs in it with both when new version come out
<collabra> brian__: sounds like a bug to me
<gr8m8> !enter | brian__
<ubottu> brian__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dangerous666> gr8m8: no, there isn't... but I've got sound working properly
<jmichaelx> toonacid: i have two laptops.... one running kubuntu, and one running fedora 13+KDE.... KDE on the fedora machine is definitely more polished
<collabra> oskool: oh,... well,,... you're right oskool,... but they have more people on ubuntu than kunbuntu.
<toonacid> jmichaelx: Ahh. Well, I'd definitely attribute it to Kubuntu rather than KDE in that case!
<gr8m8> dangerous666: is the a /dev/audio dir - maybe with mixer in it?
<oskool> ok so its not just me that im a newbie to linux then
<oskool> how is kde 4.5.2 is that still have alot of bugs in it  and what version of kde do 10.1 have
<dangerous666> gr8m8: there is a dir, /dev/snd ...
<toonacid> oskool: 10.10 came with 4.5.1 (still in the Ubuntu repos), but 4.5.2 is in the Kubuntu repos. But ya, still quite a few bugs. :(
<dangerous666> gr8m8: but it's just like /dev/input
<collabra> Quassel just crapped out on me
<collabra> hmm,... not sure what just happened
<dangerous666> gr8m8: I've been searching about... I think that it's a bug related to the absense of OSS support in this release... Do you know something about ?
<gr8m8> dangerous666: no I haven't heard that - iirc there is alsa-oss in the repos
<toonacid> jmichaelx: Maybe it's because Fedora is mainly a KDE distro rather than Kubuntu? (What I mean is that Ubuntu focuses on Gnome, and Kubuntu feels like an official offshoot, but an offshoot nontheless (with official support, and lots of people using it though).
<oskool> for a newbie would using ubuntu be better for me to use
<toonacid> jmichaelx: I was just guessing on the Fedora bit. I've never used Fedora, so I'm not sure if they're actually a KDE distro.
<dangerous666> gr8m8: yes, and i've just installed.... no luck... it complains about OSS support
<oskool> is there less difficulty with unbuntu 10.1 for a newbie
<brian__> Hmm
<collabra> oskool: is't a matter of preference oskool,... 10.10 may not be the right one for you,... but if you are a kde nut like me you'd rather use windows than gnome,.... maybe you would do better with 10.04 LTS for the time being,... and wait until  10.10 gets better.
<jmichaelx> toonacid: fedora is viewed as being another gnome distro.... but their implementation of KDE is usually pretty nice
<brian__> This not being able to choose the default monitor is the one flaw to the multimonitor support of Kubuntu
<gr8m8> brian__: in konsole what does   xrandr -q   return - don't copy it here for the love of god!
<oskool> how would i now when the bugs are out
<collabra> oskool: 10.04 LTS is still bleeding edge with the stability of tried tested and true.
<gr8m8> brian__: does it show your screen?
<toonacid> jmichaelx: Ah. I gathered they used Gnome, and I might be wrong, because I installed it once and it was using Gnome, but that was back when I didn't know anything about Linux, so I didn't use it for long.
<brian__> It shows both
<brian__> VGA1 and LVDS1
<brian__> VGA1 is my external monitor
<gr8m8> brian__: stop hitting enter dude
<brian__> LVDS1 is my laptop screen
<oskool> so is there still alot of bugs with ubuntu 10.1
<brian__> Sorry
<collabra> oskool: i dunno,... use 10.04 LTS and run virtualbox-ose to test 10.10 until you are comfortable.
<oskool> is all the bugs fixed in 10.04 LTs
<dangerous666> gr8m8: about the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/605536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605536 in tvtime (Ubuntu) "tv time Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable. (dup-of: 613809)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613809 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox FM plug-in, tvtime and gnomeradio NO SOUND, no /dev/mixer present" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<collabra> oskool: another option would be a dual boot,... lol 10.04 on one partition and 10.10 on the other.... it's a bit redundant,.. but,.. hey,... at least you're FREE
<collabra> !
<toonacid> oskool: Any specific bugs you are thinking about? I'm no longer having problems with the getuid is not 0 problem when booting up (at least as far as I know) if that concerns you.
<collabra> oskool: most of them,... i would say,... yes.
<oskool> ok but is all the bugs fix know in 10.04
<collabra> oskool: 10.04 LTS Kubuntu is very stable.
<gr8m8> dangerous666: I've seen a few ppl with sound issues in the new release a fix should be along soon - tried an app using the xine libs ?
<brian__> Ok
<brian__> I figured out how to set the main monitor, thanks for the help though guys
<brian__> If anyone wants to know, it's xrandr --output MONITOR --primary
<khaije|amalt> brian__: did you get it figured out, i just setup my spare monitor
<gr8m8> brian__: stop hitting enter dude
<toonacid> collabra: On a default install, Kubuntu doesn't include the Kubuntu PPA do they? I don't think they do, because I had to enter it in manually. Just a thought though.
<julio> alguien habla español
<brian__> Yo hablo un poco de espanol
<dangerous666> gr8m8: all other sound apps work properly... It's a tvtime-only issue
<brian__> En que puedo servirle?
<julio> hola
<khaije|amalt> !esp
<collabra> toonacid: correct,... it does not include any backports as defaults.
<khaije|amalt> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<julio> si español
<toonacid> collabra: Ahh. I wasn't aware the Kubuntu PPA was viewed as a backports repository.
<collabra> toonacid: although, in 10.10 there are backport ready to be enabled in the repos
<julio> que bien
<julio> que hablen español
<julio> asi podremos entendernos
<lubun2> hello 10.10 fresh install and looks like X dies and put me back to the kdm logon screen? any ideas?
<khaije|amalt> i'm ready to deploy my question for the chan...
<julio> ahora alguien sabe de linux
<khaije|amalt> how do i get msword support in kword?
<collabra> toonacid: good question toon,... i've just always assumes any PPA was one way or another, a backport
<julio> no entiendo
<tacomaster> kubuntu wont let me shut down by clicking the k then the leave then shutdown anyone know of an issue like that?
<collabra> <crtl><alt><F!>
<julio> claro alguien sabe kubuntu
<brian__> Julio
<toonacid> collabra: That's true, I didn't think about it that way.
<collabra> ^F1
<julio> dime
<Killer> julio anda kubuntu-es
<collabra> tacomaster: yeah,.. I've had to ctrl alt F1 more than once while frozen.....
<brian__> Tu puedes escribir "/join #ubuntu-es"(sin comillas) y recibes ayuda con tus problemas.
<khaije|amalt> Killer: what does andar mean?
<collabra> tacomaster: 10.10 seems to be having some trouble with the Grapical engine or something.
<brian__> Andar - to walk
<khaije|amalt> lol awesome
<Killer> khaije|amalt, go to (espanish)
<brian__> Or also to go
<Killer> spanish*
<Killer> xD
<brian__> I don't get why I do terrible in Spanish class
<khaije|amalt> Killer: ya i know a little, but forgot that verb
<collabra> tacomaster: my thought was compiz and not directly due to any flaw with xorg or anything like that,...
<khaije|amalt> so brian__ did you get yr monitors sorted?
<brian__> Yes
<collabra> tacomaster: cause' after dumming down compiz quite alot,... i've come to a somewhat stable system
<khaije|amalt> brian__: coolness
<collabra> tacomaster: in 10.04 compiz was flawless,... 10.10,... barebones compiz is tolerably stable
<Killer> khaije|amalt, no translation ... modismo
<brian__> Now I'm adding the panel to the 2nd screen, then backgrounds, then widgets
<collabra> whew!!!
<khaije|amalt> heheheh
<collabra> :)
<brian__> It really kills me that K/Ubuntu doesn't get a big market share.  They are so wonderful and useful.
<collabra> well, brian__,... we've got to get off the command line with linux,... if it'll go mainstream with nubes that want to stay nubes....
<pibarnas> brian__: I think its a matter of time. windows at the same time got the same marketshare as k|ubuntu, at the past days?
<collabra> everything gui,... leave the command line to the pro's
<brian__> Eh, I guess
<toonacid> I'm going to be installing Gnome along with KDE. What do you think I should do. Install Ubuntu, then KDE, or install Kubuntu, then Gnome. I usually would just install Ubuntu, then KDE previously.
<Killer> impossible to eliminate the command line
<brian__> But even with Windows, you have command prompt for some stuff
<collabra> at the same time,... we need a robustness and fault tolerance,...
<pibarnas> get rid of command line?!? {=O
<collabra> brian__: tell me what percentage of windows users have used or even seen the command line?
<pibarnas> windows is developing a more robust command line now.
<toonacid> :O I can't imagine life without a commandline! It just makes the system so much more powerful.
<collabra> i figure maybey 30 percent
<brian__> I don't think this chat would be able to keep up if we had the market share windows does though
<pibarnas> toonacid: I agree.
<brian__> The help chat would be flooded with people who just figured out how to turn on their computer, and not enough helpful people would be in it.
<toonacid> brian__: Agreed.
<brian__> And I don't think we'd ever really fully get rid of command.
<Killer> education is a problem!!
<brian__> We have all these graphical ways to get packages and suchb
<collabra> wouldn't it be nice to cache all 'favorites' <--applicaions: in memory for instant executing,... bypass the harddrive altogether,... tell me just how quick openoffice would open then.
<brian__> but I still like the command line for installing packages
<collabra> RAM is so cheap,... and linux applications would love a cozy place to 'blink' on.
<toonacid> collabra: That would be pretty nice. How about the sticky bit? Or, if not, something like Ubuntu ReadyBoost.
<brian__> RAM is not cheap
<collabra> brian__: as do i,... i'm not saying get rid of the command line,... just don't make 'typical' windows users use it at all.
<brian__> To upgrade my laptop from 4 to 8 GB of RAM would right now cost like 150-200 bucks probably
<collabra> toonacid: i'll have to check it out... didn't know it exsisted,... have a link?
<toonacid> collabra: Sorry lol. I meant that as in, it'd be a good idea if someone had something like ReadyBoost for Ubuntu.
<collabra> brian__: tell me that a typical system these days has less than 4 GB of ram and i'll tell you the entire distro's binaries could probably fit.
<collabra> toonacid: gotcha
<brian__> Actually
<brian__> Give me one minute, I have to find a product
<brian__> collabra: I'd bet you'd like a http://www.zonbu.com/home/index.htm
<collabra> sorry brian__ I don't want a dumb terminal just yet,... which is the only reason for the "cloud"
<tacomaster> is there some reason i cant shutdown by clicking the shutdown button under the k in leave
<collabra> brian__: just who am i trusting,... anyway.?
<brian__> Lol, that is true
<a> <tacomaster> is there some reason i cant shutdown by clicking the shutdown button under the k in leave <---- goto terminal ang type this one: sudo shutdown
<toonacid> collabra: However, you asking for a link got me to thinking, so I did a search. What do you think about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<tacomaster> i know i can type sudo shutdown but why should i have to?
<a> <tacomaster> i know i can type sudo shutdown but why should i have to? <----you have to so that you can shutdown ur pc
<tacomaster> a: why does the shutdown button not work?
<lucidfox> So...
<toonacid> tacomaster: It's not a solution to your problem, but you could make a shell script, with "sudo shutdown -h now" in it, make it executable, and double click it from your desktop (beware though, that you'll have to allow passwordless sudo access to the script, otherwise it'll hang and not do anything, asking "what's the password?").
<lucidfox> Recently, I upgraded this Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 before the official release
<lucidfox> but lsb_release still says lucid
<lucidfox> and now KPackageKit prompts me for a release upgrade
<lucidfox> but when I try to do so, after downloading packages it says: "The upgrade process has terminated with code 1"
<tacomaster> so no ones shutdown button works?
<lucidfox> ah
<collabra> toonacid: it's an interesting application of pendrives,... but as noted in the thread,... it's still considerably slower than RAM
<lucidfox> broken dependencies
<a> <tacomaster> a: why does the shutdown button not work? <----maybe u have to reboot first your PC.
<tacomaster> ok let me try
<toonacid> collabra: True, but I guess at least it should be faster than the hard drive swap space though.
<collabra> lucidfox: I've tried 4 times to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 with only one 'mild' success.... i would recommend a fresh install if you can.
<toonacid> collabra: It being in the RAM would be pretty ideal though.
<collabra> toonacid: absolutely...
<lucidfox> hmm, looks like I have a broken dependency due to an outdated mirror
<a> <tacomaster> ok let me try <----just tell me...
<collabra> ops,...i heard someone balk at my recommendation not to upgrade..... lol. collabra just can't win.... lol
<collabra> inside joke.... :0)
<collabra> it's the reason i keep my /home safe from all distro's
<toonacid> KDE 4.5 is so much nicer. A shame there's a few bugs which interfere with my operation of it. >.<
<collabra> toonacid: agreed.
<toonacid> They just get nicer and nicer with each release. :)
<toonacid> I really like the blur plugin.
<collabra> collabra's weary of 10.10's compiz feature
<collabra> barebones compiz for a while...
<toonacid> collabra: Compiz feature?
<collabra> too many GPU errors,... my belief is that compiz
<toonacid> collabra: Ah. Using NVidia by any chance?
<collabra> gui freezes ctrl alt F1 6 or 7 time before dumming down compiz
<toonacid> collabra: I heard NVidia hated the new release.
<toonacid> collabra: Ugh, that sucks.
<collabra> nope,... Intel somethin or other,... 10.04 compiz is flawless
<collabra> collabra's watin' on a fix
<collabra> but he enjoys 10.10 none the less.
<lucidfox> Another thing
<collabra> gettin tired though,...
<lucidfox> At start, dbus (the system service) fails to start properly
<collabra> gotta get up at 8 to get there by 9 if you know what i mean
<lucidfox> so at the KDM startup screen, I have to switch to the console and type "sudo restart dbus"
<lucidfox> any ideas?
<collabra> think i'll play a little full tilt and go to bed
<collabra> hmm,....
<collabra> strange,...
<collabra> i dunno,...
<collabra> it runs fine after a restart?
<collabra> it must be the order it comes up then.
<toonacid> collabra: My first problem was with the create startup disk. I used the persistent option, and that option hated my computer. Previously I had had a little fun with rm -rf * /, because I was going to reinstall anyways. Turned out I had to redownload the ISO and reburn it. :/
<collabra> lucidfox: what's the runtime?
<pacheco> spanish?
<collabra> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pacheco> gracias
<collabra> denada
<lucidfox> collabra> Runtime?
<lucidfox> And yes, when I restart it manually from the console, it runs normally
<lucidfox> and my Upstart-foo isn't good enough to look into this -_-
<collabra> uhh,... yeah,... um,... the order in which dbus is loaded,.... what i mean is if it runs fine after 'whatever' is loaded,... um,... on initial boot,... maybey dbus need to run later to stay stable and not quit.
<collabra> kinda like it need a 'dependency' to stay stable,... in terms of 'whatever' daemon,... maybey,..
<collabra> if dbus get's loaded later in the boot cycle then maybey it'll stay loaded and not quit
<collabra> remember back in the day,... kde had that,... "runtime" application,... you could essentially tell which program to load at a certain time during boot
<collabra> i'm not sure if the same applies today, though.
<collabra> well,... sh!t,... of course there's a way,...
<toonacid> I'd think about making a program like that, but I don't have any time for that. :/
<collabra> finding it might be a little difficult,
<collabra> toonacid: lol
<collabra> i havent delved too much into such things,... tho.
<collabra> delved in too much,... that is.
<collabra> but where there's a will there's a way
<eristikophiles> so when will us Asus users get to use wifi?
<eristikophiles> :)
<collabra> but i'm really runnin' on fumes here,... i've got to think about winding down the day....
<collabra> it's been good,... haven't seen #kubuntu in such a state of activity in a long time,... it's been fun!
<collabra> see ya'll most likely tomorrow.... take care.
<collabra> bye
<toonacid> collabra: Bye, night.
<a> guys is A4 Tech camera is compatible with LINUX?
<a> guys is A4 Tech camera is compatible with LINUX?
<toonacid> Lol, that's so funny. Everyone seems to be using Quassel.
<gr8m8> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<toonacid> I used XChat before I realized I already had a KDE IRC client installed. >.<
<a> guys is A4 Tech camera is compatible with LINUX?
<a> guys is A4Tech webcamera is compatible with ubuntu?
<a> guys is A4Tech webcamera is compatible with ubuntu?
<a> any ideas? im new to ubuntu.
<toonacid> a: Try in #ubuntu, and please, don't ask so many times. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284
<toonacid> P.S. I give no guarantee that what you try in that thread will work.
<RP64> yo guys
<RP64> how do I change a program icon?
<RP64> ??
<avihay> RP64: do you mean only in the menu?
<RP64> avihay:  no I had a custom icon for aMSN and I want to use it instead of the default
<RP64> avihay:  on my desktop
<avihay> RP64: well, if you want the Icon to chaneg everywhere, you might as well replace the original icon. it's located at:
<RP64> avihay:  at? lol
<avihay> .   /usr/share/pixmaps/amsn.png
<RP64> avihay:  thx I'll check it !
<avihay> change*
<RP64> hey avihay
<RP64> how do I change that pic though?
<RP64> it doesn't let me change it
<RP64> or paste a file into it
<RP64> avihay:  do you know?
<RP64> avihay:  it doesn't let me change that pic
<avihay> RP64: yes, normal users don't have write protection there
<RP64> avihay:  so what should I do man? D:
<avihay> RP64:  oh, you just need to do the copy as root
<RP64> avihay:  ok can you give me instructions how to do that
<avihay> either open a terminal and "sudo cp ****** /usr/share/pixmaps/amsn.png"  or open your favorite file manager with root privileges, like so: "kdesu dolphin"
<avihay> RP64: be careful now, ya' hear! doing a mistake with a dolphin with root privileges can ruin yo' system faster then you can say "tux"
<RP64> avihay:  lol i gotta sleep now are u gonna be on tommorow
<RP64> avihay:  are u in europe or something wats ur timezone
<avihay> prefrontal: better close it right after you finish the copy/replace
<RP64> ?
<avihay> I'm in Israel, so I recon it's GMT +2
<avihay> woops, wrong name
<RP64> lol omg israel!! thats so cool
<RP64> is it nice weather there and everyone likes to party?
<nobarking> what is this message indicator plasmoid?
<nobarking> can i get rid of it?
<avihay> well, Autumn / Winter is starting, so it's kinda cold for my taste, but I think most Europeans would consider the weather right now as warm/ comfortable
<avihay> nobarking: it's part of the system trey, and you can disable the messages
<nobarking> avihay: doesn't KDE SC have their own system tray communication application?
<nobarking> well it doesn't work well, disables access for kopete
<nobarking> i'm going to remove it
<avihay> nobarking: you might wanna take a look at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147
<nobarking> avihay: plasma notifications work great, thank you
<avihay> what are you trying to do? disable notifications? add notifications? create your own custom notifications?
<RP64> avihay:  will u be on 2morow
<RP64> avihay:  ur my hero
<RP64> avihay:  aw yea
<avihay> umm, probably. I will be logged on, just maybe not infront of the computer most of the time
<nobarking> avihay: disable kubuntu's message indicator from hijacking applications
<RP64>  PCE OUT YALL
<avihay> hijacking, how?
<nobarking> like kopete is stuck there
<avihay> you can disable application notifications, and you won't get a popup every time someone types a key in keopete
<nobarking> it doesn't restore it
<avihay> you mean when you click view message?
<avihay> you mean when you click view message and the keopete window just doesn't pop up?
<nobarking> avihay yes
<avihay> I don't know how to fix it. maybe play with keopete notification settings (settings->configure notifications)
<nobarking> avihay: i think i'll just remove it
<nobarking> it's strange they added this, i think ubuntu/kubuntu is the only distro
<nobarking> avihay: thanks for your help
<avihay> you can replace the normal notification with a costume notification, I think
<avihay> nobarking: disable the show message popup for incomeing message, enable run command, and type: notify-send new message in keopete
<avihay> or something like that
<avihay> notify-send "New message in Keopete"
<avihay> notify-send "<b>New message in <i>Keopete</i></b>"      also looks nice
<administrator_> sveiki
<administrator_> ar yra cia lietuviu
<administrator> sveiki
<Guest8412> ar yra cia lietuviu
<MrChainsaw> hello
<MrChainsaw> is there some kind of staff oder dev around?
<skumara> i'm using ubuntu. when i open kget , it does not appear in the panel and only run in memory. how to make it appear in the panel or make it gui appear in desktop?
<hellslinger> does anyone know why I have to manually 'ifconfig eth0 up' and 'dhclient eth0' to get a connection?
<bodom> Hi there. My network interfaces are both in "unmanaged" state. How do I tell Network Manager to manage them?
<bodom> anybody?
<tag0> y
<JohnFlux> WOOHOO.  I upgraded to 10.10..  and nothing broke! :-)
<bodom> JohnFlux: you're lucky
<westmi> you will be lucky if it stays that way
<JohnFlux> hmm, apt-get upgrade says 479 packages held back
<JohnFlux> I spoke too soon perhaps :-/
 * JohnFlux sighs
<bodom> JohnFlux: rotflmao
<bodom> so, nobody knows hot to tell network manager to manage network interfaces? :)
<westmi> right click?
<JohnFlux> bodom: I think you have to make sure that /etc/network/interfaces  doesn't have anything there for eth0 wlan0 etc
<bodom> westmi: it says "unmanaged" on all my interfaces
<JohnFlux> bodom: also look in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<bodom> JohnFlux: it's almost empty, only loopback crap
<JohnFlux> that should say managed=true
<bodom> JohnFlux: that it says
<JohnFlux> [ifupdown]
<JohnFlux> managed=true
<bodom> yep
<JohnFlux> bodom: you're using the kde network manager plasmoid thing?
<bodom> JohnFlux: yep, it worked like a charm until... until upgrade obviously :D
<JohnFlux> bodom: wait, what?
<westmi> lol
<JohnFlux> bodom: since when has the kde network manager ever worked like a charm?
<bodom> JohnFlux: since when I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday
<JohnFlux> bodom: try killing it and running nm-applet ?
<JohnFlux> bodom: nm-applet is a lot more polished
<bodom> JohnFlux: mhhh
<bodom> JohnFlux: I'm gonna try
<JohnFlux> bodom: in the kde network manager, do you have an option to "Enable wireless" ?  that doesn't work?
<JohnFlux> and Enable Networking
<JohnFlux> bodom: have you tried rebooting? :)
<JohnFlux> bodom: have you tried restarting network manager?
<bodom> JohnFlux: -_-'
<bodom> JohnFlux: yes, I tried
<JohnFlux> bodom: have you tried turning it off and on again? :)
<JohnFlux> bodom: dunno then :-D
<bodom> JohnFlux: yes, I've also tried shaking my laptop and yelling at him when handling a knife, no effort
<JohnFlux> bodom: it requires a higher level of sourcery than I have mastered
<westmi> hardware failure?
<JohnFlux> westmi: between upgrades? :-D
<westmi> hmmm
<bodom> westmi: now the upgrade also kills hardware? I hope not :)
<JohnFlux> anyone work on kubuntu?  How do I persuade cannoical to hire me to work on it? :-)
<westmi> write some code and submit?
<JohnFlux> westmi: with money :-)
<gondz> bodom.. shaking ur laptop and yelling? ROFL
<gondz> i prefer use the command prompt.. help a lot than try new GUI
<westmi> write an email to shuttlewort
<westmi> personally,i would rather work for google  :)
<JohnFlux> westmi: have you been to their campus?
<JohnFlux> westmi: it's pretty nice
<westmi> yep  :)
<JohnFlux> westmi: what's his email addy?
<bodom> gondz: :)
<westmi> idk...
<bodom> I'm gonna try an exorcism to make network manager work again
<westmi> i would try a clean install
<bodom> westmi: I'm not using linux to follow the old "nuke & reinstall" approach :)
<westmi> I guess you could try google....
<bodom> Trust me, I tried it -before- asking
<westmi> yeah, kinda figured that
<Mehrab> has anyone established a dsl connection (PPPoE - Bridge) in 10.10 ?
<Misterio> Is there any tool for removing old packages? Like in Ubuntu
<ajhansen> hi
<ajhansen> im having trouble using the "bundled" nvidia driver in 10.10
<ajhansen> but installing a driver from nvidias site helps me get a little further
<ajhansen> BUT
<bigbrovar> anyone tried install gnome netowork manager on kubuntu? when I tried to it failed complaining about some missing icons.
<bigbrovar> it worked fine on lucid
<ajhansen> when i have installed nvidia driver and starts up and resizes the bottom bar the bar crashes
<ajhansen> anyone have any idea what to do?
<aurelije> hi everyone
<aurelije> i have run do-release-upgrade and made a mistake pressing CTRL-C
<aurelije> upgrade was at the end (Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades')
<aurelije> now when I start do-release-upgrade I get 'No new release found' message
<aurelije> I have tried to change /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net to 10.04
<aurelije> but again no new release found. What to do?
<Mehrab> I can't make any pppoe - bridge connection in 10.10. neither with gui nor with pppoeconf. it just tries to connect to ato eth0 but can't. what should I do?
<user___> hye all
<user___> how to enable my wireless
<user___> my wireless cannot enable
<user___> that is onboard connector
<Kraken__> who manufactured your wifi card?
<user___> i dunno
<user___> before this the driver autodetect... but.. after i reformat.. my wireless cannot use
<mendes> speak portuguese?
<mendes> Brazil ???
<Peace-> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aurelije> I have run do-release-upgrade and made a mistake pressing CTRL-C upgrade was at the end (Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades')
<aurelije> now when I restart do-release-upgrade I get 'No new release found' message. I have tried to change /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net to 10.04. but again no new release found. What to do?
<Peace-> aurelije: mm
<Peace-> aurelije: konsole please
<Peace-> aurelije: type this
<Peace-> aurelije:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Peace-> put your password
<Peace-> and go on
<aurelije> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Peace-> aurelije: ok
<Peace-> have you closed all the stuff fo before?
<aurelije> I have solved lock problem
<Peace-> yea
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> aurelije: redoo ...   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aurelije> it seems that sudo dpkg --configure -a is continuing upgrade!!!
<Peace-> :)
<aurelije> from Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<aurelije> thanks Peace!
<Peace-> y are welcom
<Peace-> e
<randompie> Where can I file a bug for Kubuntu?
<gr8m8> !bug | randompie
<ubottu> randompie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jonathan__> ^nick Jonathan
<jonathan__> nick/ Jonathan
<jonathan__> -_-
<gr8m8> it is /nick
<jonathan__> oh thanks
<gr8m8> np :]
<Jonawthan> It says I'm jonawthan
<JonathanA> There
<gr8m8> you might have mispelled or someone else has that nick
<JonathanA> Someone else probably has it
<gr8m8> yep
<JonathanA> I like konqueror, but I hate its web rendering
<gr8m8> evidently apples safari uses the same engine
<Misterio> JonathanA: Then you should use rekonq
<Misterio> JonathanA: It works fine for me, better than firefox
<JonathanA> Oh
<JonathanA> I have a graphics problem.
<JonathanA> My chipset is the VT8237R Plus
<JonathanA> But my pc THINKS that Openchrome is supported
<dasKreech> gr8m8: Not quite. They took the Konqueror engine and "tweaked it" for 2 years
<JonathanA> My Chipset version is unsupported, So I had to uninstall it
<JonathanA> Now I'm using vesa
<JonathanA> and xrender for the pretty effects, since I can't use OpenGL
<JonathanA> The screen resolution went down do 640x400
<JonathanA> Anyone know how to fix that?
<JonathanA> I don't want to use vesa
<JonathanA> The graphics suck on the vesa driver
<JonathanA> Just like the MS- Default VGA driver
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ayush1> does kubuntu 10.10 include the new ubuntu font? as its deafult?
<ayush1> default*?
<BluesKaj> ayush1, yes
<ayush1> sweet
<BluesKaj> I changed immediately on this server due to the large screen, difficult to read even at higher settings , the dpi increase helps if one resets it to 120
<dasKreech> What's the supported driver for VT8237R ? if it's currently unsupported then vesa is it
<ayush1> where is there no ubuntu one integration in kubuntu?
<dasKreech> Assuming you mean why is there. Needs someone to work on it. You may want to speak with the Timelords led by Doktor apachelogger :)
<BluesKaj> dasKreech, which brand is VT8237R?
<dasKreech> I
<dasKreech> I'd assume something like Sis or VIA
<BluesKaj> dasKreech, try this site
<BluesKaj> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<dasKreech> Cool :)
<apachelogger> ayush1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> dasKreech, doesn't look good for ubuntu tho
<umm> Kubuntu 10.10 icw ATI 5970 = no boot..  what can I do??
<tuu> i could not install java on my linux
<tuu> ahh
<BluesKaj> umm, try this http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<BluesKaj> umm, can you get to a tty , alt+ctrl+F2 ?
<BluesKaj> or F1
<BluesKaj> actuall F1-F6 will get a tty
<umm> havn't tried yet.. but I will do.. if that works... what to install??
<BluesKaj> the tutorial tells X to use that setting , it should boot , umm
<umm> BluesKaj: thanx I will try
<v3nd3tta``> got a new graphics card today :D hope it worx w/o any probs... now i just have to try
<look> on Kubuntu 10.10 on my laptop it installed the Netbook edition when i downloaded to the desktop editon, any help on this?
<gr8m8> you can pick the desktop version at login afaik
<Gummibaer> Broadcom-STA-WLAN-Treiber cannot be activated after upgrade to Kubuntu 10.10 on Dell Notebook, what can I do?
<Imants-LV> hello
<Imants-LV> i need hellp
<look> gr8m8: nope
<Imants-LV> im latvian :
<Imants-LV> :)
<Imants-LV> i got problems withstarting pc after insaling kubuntu. need hellp
<gr8m8> look: in konsole try   apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop   to see if it is installed
<look> yes it is
<gr8m8> and it is not listed in the sessions at login?
<look> nope
<gr8m8> that's strange
<Imants-LV> is there aniwan ho can explane me what im duing wrong?
<look> it says default, KDE, and rescue i think it is
<gr8m8> you could try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop   to see if it adds the entry
<gr8m8> kde should be the one
<eyebeam> Hello, I am still having trouble with AD.... I have read all the HOWTos out there and discussion threads... Just used this one http://www.clearfoundation.com/docs/howtos/add_linux_workstation_to_the_samba_domain to try to set up cached logins. But now, I cannot login from the console, simply entering the username always returns "Login incorrect," and I cannot login via ssh (I could before).
<look> gr8m8: nope, didn't work. I'll just deal with it i guess
<Jonty> what's the best way to browse files on a bluetooth device on kde?
<look> very carefuly
<stephan_> hi there, after I upgrading to 10.10 my window effects stopped working with my interl gm965. It seems to be a bug in the intel driver/opengl, what can I do?
<Incarus> Jonty, according to this blog post you can use dolphin: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/kubuntu-10-04-browse-your-phone-with-kde-with-bluetooth/
<andreas__> hallo, here is Andreas!
<stephan_> hi there, after I upgrading to 10.10 my window effects stopped working with my interl gm965. It seems to be a bug in the intel driver/opengl, what can I do?
<BluesKaj> hey vbgunz
<dasKreech> Jonty: assuming you have a newer version of KDE4 you can try bluetooth:/ in the URL bar
<Imants-LV> hello
<Jonty> dasKreech: I get "invalid protocol"
<Jonty> in dolphin
<Jonty> in konqueror it helpfully tries googling it
<dasKreech> Jonty: try kbluetooth then
<Imants-LV> imwindows user so i dont know nothing about linux. need hellp finding patrition manage or something simlar in kubuntu. please hellp
<dasKreech> Imants-LV: press alt+F2 then type partition
<Imants-LV> tnx
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, what are you treing to do ?
<Incarus> lmants-LV, also easy to find over the startmenu, just type "part" in the search box
<Jonty> oh apparently it's just bluetooth:
<Imants-LV> i cant to start this pc from hdd after instaling kubuntu
<BluesKaj> in maverick , bluetooth is now called bluedevil
<Incarus> lmants-LV you can not boot windows, kubuntu or the whole computer?
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, did you format an ext partition for kubuntu from the live-cd?
<BluesKaj> !pm |  Imants-LV
<ubottu> Imants-LV: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Imants-LV> sorry :)
<Imants-LV> icant boot my pc at all
<BluesKaj> ok, Imants-LV , how did you install kubuntu first of all and which version ?
<Imants-LV> 10.10
<vbgunz> anybody know what happened to the network connection icon in the system tray? I no longer have it? where did it go?
<Incarus> lmants-LV, you mean you press the power button and nothing happens? can you see something called "grub" on the screen?
<Imants-LV> from live cd
<stephan_> vbgunz you can get the network connection icon back thorugh the options for the system tray
<dasKreech> Imants-LV: where does the boot stop?
<Imants-LV> i see system reading devices, after that its searchng hdd to start pc but nathing
<Imants-LV> im not english so its hard to me to explane :(
<Incarus> lmants-LV, where are language specific kubuntu channels.
<vbgunz> stephan_: I never thought of enabling that, really, I always had the icon and then boof, it hides itself today
<Imants-LV> i think there is no latvian irc chanel :)
<vbgunz> stephan_: good looking out!
<dasKreech> Incarus: which language?
<Imants-LV> Latvian
<Incarus> dasKreech, ist that important?
<Imants-LV> you know how xp starts, i mean when his loading that xp screan? there my pc stops
<Imants-LV> boot screan
<dasKreech> Incarus: Not really but it helps since you can ask ubottu
<dasKreech> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dasKreech> !sp
<dasKreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dasKreech> etc
<Incarus> i know, why are you telling me?
<dasKreech> Imants-LV: Does the bios show the hard drive?
<Imants-LV> yep
<Incarus> sounds like he was removing the partition table
<wea0> I heard that when upgrading kubuntu to maverick I won't be able to supervise the changes to config files. How can I upgrade in a way that allows me to see the changes and take decisions?
<Imants-LV> its stops just before boot screen, its just keeps searching ors something like that
<Imants-LV> but i didnt tuch c drive
<Imants-LV> i instaled kubuntu on d drive
<Incarus> ubuntu got different "drive letters" then windows.
<stephan_> vbgunz I had the same problem but after alt+d and looking on options for the miniprogs I got the icon back
<Imants-LV> anyway, i want to format my windows drive and instal kubuntu only
<Imants-LV> im on live cd now, can i format my drives somehow from here
<BluesKaj> D drive , Imants-LV ? is that a prtition or a separte hard drive , ubuntu doesn't use letters it's partiitions are called / or /home
<Imants-LV> no i need to format C drive
<Imants-LV> where windows is now
<Imants-LV> i want to wipe windows out
<Imants-LV> i got 2 pusical drives
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, yes you can , but the windows C drive has to be formatted to ext4, then there will no longer be a C drive. It's not necessary to wipe out windows , you can also dual boot windowas and kubuntu
<Imants-LV> ok, can you explane what i need to do now
<Imants-LV> ?
<BluesKaj> leave windows on the C drive and install kubuntu on the other drive , you have to use manual partitioning on the live cd , Imants-LV
<Imants-LV> lol :)
<Imants-LV> i have don that and now i cant boot at all :)
<Imants-LV> i instaled kubuntu on other drive already
<veriz> Imants-LV: if you are in kubuntu right now you can use diskutility in the K menu under system
<BluesKaj> you are on the live cd , so start the install , and use manual partitioning to install on the other drive, Imants-LV
<BluesKaj> veriz, he can't boot into kubuntu
<Imants-LV>  cant see hdd where windows is when instaling kubuntu
<BluesKaj> no!
<Imants-LV> i need to format it first
<Incarus> just insert the cd, reboot and install again.
<BluesKaj> format the so called D drive to ext4
<cancuengt> i have a problem with my firefox. It always starts as wonrking disconnected. The networks is connected all the time. Where can I check this to solve? Thanks
<BluesKaj> Incarus, he wants to install to 2nd hdd
<Incarus> BluesKaj, he wants to format windows and install kubuntu, but rebooting didnt work for him
<Imants-LV> but i see it now in file manager so its not damaged
<veriz> Imants-LV:  are u in kubuntu right now?
<Incarus> lmants-LV, you partition table seems to be deleted, check that.
<Incarus> *your
<BluesKaj> Incarus, I don't think so , I think he's jmust desperate to install kubuntu at the cost of losing windows, when it isn't necessary
<Imants-LV> yes, im on kubuntu live cd now
<veriz> Then if you wnat to partition your c drive u can do it with diskutility under system i K menu
<Incarus> BluesKaj, windows is allready lost.
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, are you at the partitioning options?
<Imants-LV> how to find that?
<Imants-LV> i feel like noob right now :D
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, do you see a ntfs partiton (windows)?
<Imants-LV> yes
<Incarus> so not broken
<veriz> Imants-LV: sorry, right click Kmenu and select classic menu then under system u will find disk utility which allows u to format your c drive
<Incarus> BluesKaj, mbr seems to be broken.
<BluesKaj> yes mbr is replaced by grub , but I think the kubuntu install failed due to a HW prob, maybe X won't load due the a graphics driver prob
<veriz> Incarus:  i agree but he does not want to keep windows correct??
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, would you like to keep windows ?
<Incarus> veriz, doesnt seem to be necessary
<Imants-LV> no, i dont
<BluesKaj> ok then Imants-LV format the ntfs partition to ext4
<Imants-LV> im in kde menu editor now. imin rigt place?
<BluesKaj> no Imants-LV , start the installer
<BluesKaj> on the desktop there's "install kubuntu" icon
<eyebeam> Hello, still having an issue with AD authentication. I have gotten password caching to work, installed pam-krb5 and pam-ecryptfs, but I still can't logon with my AD username through the console or via ssh. The user is being recognized as valid, but there is an authentication failure.
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, you realize that any music or videos and pictures you have on windows will be gone , right ?
<Machtin> uhm.. just instlaled kubuntu on my laptop and wondering how i can make the fan go slower?
<Machtin> it speeds up after i log in at kdm.
<Imants-LV> i have all needed fileson d drive so i can reinstal c drive evry day if i want:)
<Imants-LV> but i cantfigure out wich drive is wich now
<Imants-LV> i instale windows meny times but this is new for me :)
<Incarus> should be /dev/sda1
<Imants-LV> i stel dont see firs partrition. first parrtrition igot 80gb second 250. i see only second partrition
<Imants-LV> its hiden some how
<Incarus> hidden means non existing
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, ok , I think we need to do open a terminal , and type , sudo fdisk -l
<Imants-LV> just say how to do that :)
<Incarus> try teamviewer, BluesKaj ;D
<Imants-LV> how to open terminal?
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, kmenu / system/terminal
<BluesKaj> Incarus, teamviewer?
<Machtin> anyone got a hint on how to enable fan control-options in maverick? my notebook's just loud.
<Imants-LV> cant find it
<Incarus> BluesKaj, a remote desktop software
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, do see a blue icon on left bottom with "K"
<Incarus> !teamviewer
<Incarus> -.- stupid bot :D
<Incarus> BluesKaj, http://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/index.aspx
<Imants-LV> im insystem setings now
<ubuntu> ciao
<ubuntu> ciao
<Imants-LV> clasic
<ubuntu> qualche italiano?
<Pici> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> sorry ...applications/system/terminal
<Imants-LV> but dont see there terminal
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, kmenu/applications/system/termina
<BluesKaj> terminal
<Imants-LV> now we talking :)
<Incarus> type terminal in the searchbox.
<Imants-LV> im in
<Imants-LV> what now?
<BluesKaj> sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> or just fdisk -l
<Imants-LV> ok done
<BluesKaj> ok , Imants-LV copy and paste the output in www.pastebin.com
<BluesKaj> !paste | Imants-LV
<ubottu> Imants-LV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, either pastebin will do
<Imants-LV> ipasted all text there. what imust select here (Syntax highlighting)?
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, ok , give us the url here , so we can look at it
<Imants-LV> http://pastebin.com/RAyFZ5q2
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, ok can you see /dev/sdb5 in the partition table ?
<Imants-LV> yesi see
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, looks like the second HDD to me , the first one or C drive is your windows drive and it's dev/sda
<Imants-LV> yepbut i dont see sda in instaler
<krake> how does one upgrade to the new release if do_release_upgrade fails?
<Imants-LV> i see sdb and sdc
<veriz> krake:  what release are u using right now
<Pici> krake: fails in what way?
<Imants-LV> sdc is aflash drive
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, and you've installed kubuntu on the D or (second) drive already
<krake> veriz: the apt sources.list has URLs ending in lucid
<Imants-LV> yes, its on sdb now
<Pici> krake: How is it failing?
<krake> Pici: it downloaded everything but the says it can prepend some x11 related packages (no idea where it wants to prepend them), resets and quits
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, what is your graphics card ?
<Imants-LV> hd 5830 ati
<krake> on Debian actual I would aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade but I guess here I at least have to change the apt URLs to something new, right?
<veriz> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<veriz> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, the reason you can't boot into kubuntu is your graphics card isn't supported for some reason the 5xxx series ati cards aren'
<BluesKaj> aren't working
<Imants-LV> thatis mean i must forget about kubuntu for now?
<veriz> BluesKaj: hes running kubuntu on /dev/sdb so how can this be his problem
<Imants-LV> or i need serch driver?
<BluesKaj> veriz, ??
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, yes look for a driver , would be best
<krake> veriz: thanks
<veriz> BluesKaj: Imants-Lv is running kubuntu on /dev/sdb right now if i did not missunderstood everything, so how can the gfx card be his problem
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, you could try an earlier version of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> veriz, both drives use the same graphics card
<veriz> BluesKaj: i get that but i must have missunderstood his basic problem then sorry
<veriz> krake:  good luck
<Imants-LV> kubuntu is finding driver for my gpu but i canot instal it from live cd
<BluesKaj> veriz, thers'a prob with 10.04 and 10.10  using ati 5xxx series
<veriz> BluesKaj: Okey sorry for getting involved
<Imants-LV> is there smething like sniping tool in kubuntu?
<Imants-LV> i want to send screenshot
<BluesKaj> veriz, we all try to help, it's ok :)
<BluesKaj> ok Imants-LV
<veriz> ksnapshot
<BluesKaj> www.imagebin.com Imants-LV
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, what's the driver url ?
<Imants-LV> im not so fast in this os :)
<Imants-LV> how to add image there?
<Misterio> !screenshot | Imants-LV
<ubottu> Imants-LV: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Imants-LV> http://imagebin.org/118193
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, that's the correct driver .. try to reinstall kubuntu on dev/sda5. I hjave to go
<Imants-LV> ok, tnx for hellp
<bloodsmith> howdy howdy howdy, its me, the annoying guy with lots of questions again
<bloodsmith> anybody know anything about flashing BIOS?
<James147> bloodsmith: need to see your bios manufacture site for that... however most only support windows
<bloodsmith> James147: I have a Toshiba laptop, so I'm assuming that I need to go to the Toshiba site, correct? So if they only support Windows, would it be possible to somehow work it where I can use it?
<James147> bloodsmith: that would be the place to start :)
<James147> bloodsmith: this might be of intrest as well: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<bloodsmith> James147: I searched the site last night briefly trying to find any information relative to what I'm looking for, but thats like looking for a pink dildo in a pile of pink dildos
<bloodsmith> James147: ah, ty, I'll check that out now
<James147> bloodsmith: you should search for your laptops model number
<bloodsmith> James147: I have all that info, just not sure about the process of flashing, or where to get the resources. Also, the possibility of bricking my laptop kind of bothers me
<James147> bloodsmith: then I have to ask if its worth trying?
<bloodsmith> James147: I'm not really sure how to answer that question. Yes, I think it would be nice to update the BIOS on my 3+ year old laptop so that I may more proficcently(sp?) use what resources I have. No, I dont like bricked technology... So I dunno.
<James147> bloodsmith: I would say unless you are having a problem due to your bios then you are unlikly to see any difference in upgrading it... also they do not tend to get newer firmware very often or change much
<bloodsmith> James147: While that comment alone would usually be enough to drive me away from such an idea, the whole reason I'm considering doing this is to upgrade my RAM. I realize that most likley my motherboard will support whatever I put in there up to 4 Gigs, but I'm entertaining another idea, somehow upgrading my motherboard BIOS to accept more than the usual max of 4 gigs of RAM.
<bloodsmith> James147: Ever heard of such a thing?
<krake> veriz: ok, got the same error again: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependecy cycle
<James147> bloodsmith: I would find it very unlikly that upgrading the firmware would up the max ram you can have
<James147> bloodsmith: also, if the laptop 32 or 64bit?
<bloodsmith> James147: with a conventional BIOS upgrade from the manufacturer, yes, I would agree. I was thinking somewhere along the lines of a user created upgrade that could enable this to happen
<bloodsmith> James147: 64
<gomateshwar> James147: hello
<James147> bloodsmith: there arent many user created bios's that I am aware of... also I think the restriction tends to lie in the hardware its self
<James147> gomateshwar: Hi
<bloodsmith> James147: thats what I was afraid of... I kind of thought that so long as you removed the 'governer', so to speak, you could push it harder, put a little 'No2' on that puppy and watch it go. Know what I mean?
<apparle> Is it possible to create 10.10 usb bootable in 10.04?
<James147> !liveusb | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<James147> apparle: easiest way is with usb-creator-kde
<apparle> James147: I know all the techniques, but the known issues page says 10.10 usb creator can't create 10.04 bootable usb, but does it work reverse?
<James147> apparle: it worked for me... creating a 10.10 usb from 10.04
<apparle> James147: okay, just wanted to confirm that...... wasting a CD seems pointless :)
<James147> apparle: but if your using usb then you can just formate it if it fails :)
<apparle> James147: ya, but wanted to confirm it... just not to waste time :)
<apparle> how is it by the way?
<krake> ah, known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-xkb-utils/+bug/639933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 639933 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "10.04 -> 10.10beta: could not install the upgrades - Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." [Low,Triaged]
<apparle> any other application problems apart from known issues page?
<krake> obviously failing a dist upgrade is low priority, invalid even
<apparle> I am not attempting a dist upgrade.... fresh install seems fresher :D
 * jamesmc is not liking 10.10 + onboard intel graphics
<iEatChildren> im having a problem with firefox not knowing what program to open files with. Anyone have a clue why this is?
<rackIT> Im trying to use key authentication through ssh - vebose mode outputs Credentials cache file '/tmp/krb5cc_1000' not found - this seems to be preventing authentication - I'm not sure how to fix this
<usVer> yo
<BajK_> Just a thought: Is it possible to launch a fully installed (not imaged or as Virtual Hard Disk file) Kubuntu from an external USB disk with VirtualBox?
<BajK_> i am too lazy rebooting my pc now for just doing some installs^^
<James147> BajK_: you mean install kubuntu onto a physical disk from virtualbox?
<BajK_> no boot that physical install with virtualbox
<BajK_> ohg wait, you can mount a phyiscal hd, cant you?
<BajK_> hm seems, you can't
<BajK_> virtual pc can do that
<BajK_> but Ill ask at #vobx ;)
<gunsofbrixton> hi, how do I update to 10.10?
<James147> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<espadan7> Hay Everyone, I'm trying to connect my Ipod touch 2g to Kubuntu, It seemed to have worked once this morning, but it doesn't seem to be working anymore, is there away to get it to connect again
<espadan7> ??
<espadan7> Hay Everyone, I'm trying to connect my Ipod touch 2g to Kubuntu, It seemed to have worked once this morning, but it doesn't seem to be working anymore, is there away to get it to connect again, Im running Kubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu__> hello guys, I am facing a peculiar problem in 10.10
<Machtin> in case i choose "encypt home folder" at installing kubuntu.. how is it encrypted? aes with my userpass and automounted when i log in?
<ubuntu__> kwin effects work but flickering is there sometimes
<gogita> Hi
<gogita> Hello
<espadan7> Hay Everyone, I'm trying to connect my Ipod touch 2g to Kubuntu, It seemed to have worked once this morning, but it doesn't seem to be working anymore, is there away to get it to connect again, also im using Kubuntu 10.10
<student29> I was just upgrading my ubunto from 10.04 to 10.10
<student29> and after the restart, I get a msg that says the it didn't install properly
<student29> and it will not start anymore...
<student29> Do I have to reinstall the whole thing again?
<jamesmc> student29: are you able to get to te command line?
<student29> no it just freezes before I can even get to the desktop
<ChrisE> what happens if you try to boot it in recovery mode?
<student29> I'm thinking I HAVE to reinstall from the scratch.. but wondering if anyone had some idea
<jamesmc> student29: can you get to recovery mode, as ChrisE suggested
<student29> sorry, I'm a noob in linux
<student29> how do i do the recovery mode?
<ChrisE> when you get the grub menu as you boot the machine, one of the options should be marked recovery mode
<jamesmc> student29: being a noob is fine, we all start somewhere
<student29> ah
<student29> okay, let me try real quick
<student29> hmm, i don't get the option
<student29> it says the GNOME manager is not installed correctly
<ChrisE> but you do get a grub menu and it doesn't hang before that?
<student29> and says to contact administrator
<student29> sorry... what's grub menu?
<jamesmc> student29: the grub menu should be the first thing you see upon rebooting....
<student29> the one where it asks to press F2?
<jamesmc> student29: no
<student29> hmm, that's all I see when I reboot
<ChrisE> no, that's your bios
<jamesmc> student29: after that point... you may have hit escape to see it?
<student29> and it hangs right after that
<student29> dang it, I think I might have to reinstall
<student29> Thank you, James and Chris, for the help
<jamesmc> student29: you need to chill a little
<ChrisE> don't lose faith, all is not lost yet
<jamesmc> student29: your grub menu is still there, we just need to get to it
<student29> okay
<ChrisE> do you have a bootable cd or usb stick?
<student29> yeah
<student29> I'm actually in class right now
<student29> haha
<ChrisE> can you boot one of those and we can use that system to fix your 10.10 installation
<student29> and you guys are helping more than my instructor
<jamesmc> student29: from what little info you have given, i would say that chances are high that your system can be repaired without needing to reinstall
<student29> I have the 10.04 on my usb
<student29> do I have to download 10.10?
<student29> because I was upgrading it from 10.04
<jamesmc> student29: either 10.04 or 10.10 is fine
<student29> okay
<student29> darn it, my instructor is telling me to get off
<student29> sorry guys
<student29> thanx for the help
<student29> gtg
<FloodBotK2> student29: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesmc> student29: no prob, come back later, i think we can get you going again
<espadan7> Okay Is there any reason why Dolphin can't mount my Ipod but Nautilus can?
<jamesmc> espadan7: i would not know the reason, but dolphin should also be able to mount it
<elb0w> Where can I get mirrors?
<elb0w> Dont feel like waiting 2days
<elb0w> for 700megs
<jamesmc> elb0w: have you considered using bit torrent?
<elb0w> jamesmc, work blocks it
<jamesmc> elb0w: gotcha.... just google ubuntu mirrors, you should be able to find plenty
<eyebeam>   Need help with "Kinit failed: Realm not local to KDC". I have checked the lists and can't find any solution for this. I can't login via SSH  or local console with my AD account.
<v3nd3tta``> BluesKaj i got a new gc today and my plasma crashes regulary... or freezes any tips?
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, 10.10? and which graphics card ?
<v3nd3tta``> 10.04 and a geforce 7850gx2 as i remember
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, have you done any updates and reboots since installation of the card ?
<v3nd3tta``> nope... says it's actual version
<v3nd3tta``> uhm and yes
<v3nd3tta``> i did some reboots
<v3nd3tta``> plasma says cpu usage is 100 % but at docky it's about 50-80 %
<v3nd3tta``> every aplett is stuck
<v3nd3tta``> even kmenu
<v3nd3tta``> so i have to use my docky shortcuts at docky and the console
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, you shuold be using the nvidia-current driver with that card , and also check the nvidia Xserver settings in kmenu /applications / settings
<v3nd3tta``> yeah i should get update BEFORE upgrade and/or nvidia-current check :/
<v3nd3tta``> <-- lamer
<BluesKaj> ok v3nd3tta`` drop to a tty , stop kdm service and install nvidia-current ,  sudo nvidia-xconfig, then start kdm again and startx if needed
<puroed> Hi all, I've installed 10.10 and am having problems mounting data dvd/cds (LG IDE drive), error is "mount: /dev/sr0 can't read superblock" ... thoughts?
<v3nd3tta``> suddenly after 15 minutes it reacts again... just to get stuck
<v3nd3tta``> atm i am getting much updates
<v3nd3tta``> then i have to reboot surlely :P
<BluesKaj> maybe
<bowser> hi all, I transformed my external drive to BTRFS some kernels ago, now I still cannot use its full capacity. Am I doing something wrong?
<rohdef> can I add a tar.bz2-option to the compress menu when I right click files?
<v3nd3tta``> thanks BluesKaj i also got your method written down... i may use it if this fails even after reboot :)
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, here' the step by step method , http://pastebin.com/qWg96z8C
<Imants-LV> hello
<Imants-LV> im back with same problem but with few chainges
<Imants-LV> i formated bouth of my hdd and trayng toinstal kubuntu but i see only 1 hdd
<Imants-LV> i have first hdd 80gb and second 250gb, i want to instal kubuntu on 80gb drive but its show me only 250gb hdd
<Imants-LV> hellp
<Imants-LV> please?
<James147> Imants-LV: on the livecd can you run "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the outpu
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, I think you should download and burn gparted live cd and us it to set your / partition and /home partition on one of the drives m, it will see them both
<vit> ola
<Imants-LV> can i paste it here?
<vit> alguien habla español?
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Imants-LV> im using ultimate boot cd for hdd and ewrithing
<Imants-LV> Disk /dev/sdb: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Imants-LV> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<Imants-LV> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Imants-LV> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Imants-LV> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotK2> Imants-LV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Imants-LV> Disk identifier: 0x3ca31512
<vit> floodbotk2 no se usar esto alguien me expilka?
<Imants-LV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511855/
<Pici> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> hello guys
<ubuntu> When I enable desktop effects I get a lot of flickering... please help
<vit> ok e ke no se ni  en dnde buscarlo
<vit> solo se usar msn
<vit> esto es nuevo para mi
<BluesKaj> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skafti> hi
<skafti> how do i get java ?
<James147> Imants-LV: well, that sees both the disks, I would try setting up the partitions using kde partition manager (you might need to install it "partitionmanager" is the package)
<James147> ^^ or with gparted
<skafti> or set up java
<James147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<BluesKaj> skafti, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<skafti> packagekit
<bowser> my btrfs disk thinks it is full, despite showing free space. btrfs-ctl: "Total devices 1 FS bytes used 478.99GB"       "devid    1 size 596.17GB used 596.17GB path /dev/sdb1" Am I doing something wrong?
<BluesKaj> skafti, in the terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Imants-LV> can i do that when im on live cd?
<skafti> thanks man
<James147> bowser: not sure about btrfs... but ext2-4 all have a percentage of the disk reserved for root, btrfs might do something similar
<bowser> James147: this is external drive, does it aply here too?
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV, download and burn gparted live cd
<James147> Imants-LV: you can install partitionmanager or gparted on a livecd the same way you install it on the desktop... through kpackagekit
<bowser> James147: I transformed it from ext4 some kernels ago
<BluesKaj> !gparted | Imants-LV
<ubottu> Imants-LV: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubuntu> please help me with bug #657930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657930 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Screen is flickering with enabled compositiong effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657930
<Imants-LV> im booted now from cd drive not from hdd
<James147> bowser: as I said, I dont know about the btrfs, but all ext volumes ahve reserved space for root, however you can change how much is reserved
<Imants-LV> there is no any os in this system right now :)
<James147> Imants-LV: that dosent matter, you can install things on the live cd... they will just be lost on reboot :)
<Imants-LV> ok
<Imants-LV> im downloading now :)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, that driver is for ati onboard graphics andthere doesn't seem to be a fix for it , launchpad might come up with one but I wouldn't hold my breath
<skafti> thank god for this channel.  have solved all my probs up to this with the instrucions of nice and helpful people in here !
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: It is actually irritating to use with flickering..
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: I tried all possible stuff except for checking each and every xorg.conf option :(
<BluesKaj> just disable the desktop effects , ubuntu ...it's theonly solution right now ...I have the same prob on my old desktop pc
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: which gpu?
<BluesKaj> ati x200m onboard
<mren> hm, short question: Which package I need to install to get Gimp.pm?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, I'm ordering a 7series nVidia for it soon , that's what I'm using on this server atm
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: same here just Xpress 200, not the m one
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: can you confirm as to whether this is kde specific or same on gnome as well?
<Imants-LV> i instaled that gparted what now?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, i should be able to find an nvidia geforce 7600gt for 50- 60bucks on ebay
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: you will get a 9400gt for that much maybe
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, it's the same on gnome , go check at #ubuntu
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: why go for 7 series, better try lowend 9series or the gtx2xx series
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: you can get a gtx210 or similar from newegg for ca. $50
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, it's an older pc sibgle core 64 bit amd cpu and I don't feel like buying a bigger psu
<BluesKaj> jamesmc, gtx210 .pcie ? and will it run on a 300-350 watt PSU ?
<BluesKaj> Imants-LV,did you burn the gparted live cd ?
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: yes, PCIe, and will certainly run with a 350watt PSU. -- the machine i am using now has that card and a 350 watt PSU
<James147> Imants-LV: try to partition your disks with it
<Imants-LV> its stil downloading ,i instaled that gparted
<BluesKaj> James147, I'm not familiar with the gtx210, dvi or hdmi out ?
<Imants-LV> trought console
<jamesmc> BluesKaj:  i ordered this video adapter from newegg less than 2 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> jamesmc, how much ?
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: this card has DVI, HDMI and VGA.... it was right around $50-$55
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: low-profile ready
<anygivenname> suddly an app shuts down once i open it...on terminal it says Segmentation fault
<anygivenname> anyone can help ?
<anygivenname> i have removed & installed but samething
<James147> anygivenname: what program?
<anygivenname> Cheese
<James147> anygivenname: could you see if it starts on a new user?
<anygivenname> what do u mean ?
<v3nd3tta``> omg feels like i updated every package of my system :P
<anygivenname> go into guest session ?
<James147> anygivenname: create a new user, login with them and start the application... see if it dose the same thigs, this will tell you if its a bad config file or a problem with the program itsself
<elb0w> I am getting this issue (process_290) GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<James147> v3nd3tta``: you upgrading to 10.10?
<elb0w> i am trying to install 10.10
<anygivenname> can use guest login ?
<James147> anygivenname: should be enough
<v3nd3tta``> no just a general update James147
<v3nd3tta``> i more like to stay at LTS because Maverick is too "unstable" for me
<James147> v3nd3tta``: it is? why so?
<v3nd3tta``> i'm a newb and even apt-get update before apt-get upgrade needs more brain :P
<adrian_deva> does anyone know how to fix the kopete file transfer to yahoo ?
 * James147 has aliased "sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" to "upgrade"  :)
<BluesKaj> jamesmc, I'm looking at newegg now and I see the xfx one is cheapest , but the msi is probly a better card right ?
<v3nd3tta``> i am sure you don't want to check my install log for spelling errors right?
<BluesKaj> jamesmc, http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=nvidia+gtx+210&x=14&y=31
<v3nd3tta``> :P j/k
<v3nd3tta``> no it's finished... should i first try to reconfigure x/nvidia-xconf?
<James147> v3nd3tta``: I would only do taht if you cant start X
<v3nd3tta``> okay
<v3nd3tta``> ty i get to reboot :)
<v3nd3tta``> cu
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: mine is also an MSI....a VN210 w/512MB DDR2, but i am not sure that it is still listed
<Imants-LV> is there a way to make bootable usb flash drive with gparted live cd on it?
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: yes, the one i ordered just 2 weeks ago is listed as nw being 'deactivated': http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127459&cm_re=vn210-_-14-127-459-_-Product
<phoenix_> i am not able to pair my mobile with my computer using bluetooth.
<v3nd3tta``> the fuck? i rebooted and just at the moment plasma freezed again
<v3nd3tta``> doesnt it like when i have disabled desktop effects/compiz?
<Pici> v3nd3tta``: Please mind your language here.
<v3nd3tta``> sorry but i am just a bit angry about plasma :(
<BluesKaj> jamesmc, I hav a few questions , can we discuss in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<jamesmc> v3nd3tta``: on my laptop, i have to manually get desktop effects going each time i log-in to KDE... intel graphics are not doing well in 10.10. i am panning to revert back to lucid on that laptop
<jamesmc> BluesKaj: yes, definitely
<BluesKaj> cool , jamesmc
<v3nd3tta``> is there a console command for this jamesmc or just per kmenu/settings ?
<jamesmc> v3nd3tta``: i just either use shift+alt+F11 (or F12?) , or click to enable it in system settings
<v3nd3tta``> shoft+alt+f12 doesnt work on 10.04
<v3nd3tta``> shift*
<v3nd3tta``> :/
<jamesmc> v3nd3tta``: i used that key combo in 10.04 on a few machines with no problem... althoug i seldom needed to
<jamesmc> v3nd3tta``: i do believe that there is also a console command to start desktop effects, not sure what it would be
<eyebeam> Really weird AD problem. I was able to logon with my AD login, but after that, I got an error from KNetworkManager "NetworkManager cannot start because the installation is misconfigured. System DBUS policy does not allow it to provide user settings; contact your system administrator or distribution. KNetworkManager will not start automatically in future." then I don't have a username, so id does not show my username. 'w' does not 
<eyebeam> !!pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<franta> Hi I have problems with nvidia-current package... glx doesn't seem to be working ... I think it got broken when I was trying binary package from nvidia... any suggestions how to fix it ?
<eyebeam> !pastebinit
<Pici> eyebeam: Read what ubottu told you.
<eyebeam> yeah, just saw that
<eyebeam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511883/
<eyebeam> But I can't install pastebinit because my apt-get proxy is screwed up
<anygivenname> i have logged in with another account & found the app Cheese working
<anygivenname> on the main account it shuts down as I open it & in terminal it says Segmentation fault
<anygivenname> can anyone help please ?
<Muffinx> This depends on the problem.  :-)  I'm a rather new user myself, but the other folks might know the anser.
<Muffinx> answer^^
<BluesKaj> going over my desktop pc for a few mins, bbl
<anygivenname> yeah i was talking to someone who asked to log on with another account...if it works then i have a problem with the config file
<anygivenname> now it worked....dunno how to fix the config file he was referring to
<eyebeam> how do I set my proxy for apt-get? my /etc/apt/apt.conf.proxy contains a line for the proxy, but I can't reach any repositories
<Muffinx> Hmm.  anygivenname: Not sure I can be much help with that.  Do you know the name of the configuration file ... so the other folks might have something to go on?
<anygivenname> no :(
<James147> anygivenname: not sure which file cheese srotes its config in, but its likly to be in either your home, or ~/.config   check those locations
<anygivenname> thanks.....someone told me to do gstreamer-properties & test the webcam...I did....then Cheese is now working
<elmoa> ciao
<elmoa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<elmoa> notte a tutti
<anygivenname> i am getting a new pc...is it possible to copy this HD to the new HD so that new machine runs exaclty like this one with all settings I have done?
<James147> anygivenname: yes :)
<Muffinx> Oooh ... that's an answer I'm interested in too!
<James147> anygivenname: easiest way is to just pullout the hdd from the old comp and put them in the new one, but you can also copy over the files as well
<anygivenname> old hdd is 40GB...new pc has 500GB
<anygivenname> so i should copy
<James147> anygivenname: you may need to change the boot order in teh bios to boot from teh right disk (if you have mroe tehn one)
<anygivenname> no...i just want to stay with the 500gb
<James147> anygivenname: you could :) personally I would move the old hdd into the new one anyway... it makes copying easier and quicker
<anygivenname> but how do I copy the whole old HDD ?
<anygivenname> the new HDD has nothing on
<James147> anygivenname: dd can do that... but it is easier just to copy the files
<anygivenname> no OS
<James147> anygivenname: you can do it from alive cd
<Tejyasn> ok... this is gonna be an easy one...
<anygivenname> so I install fresh on the new PC
<anygivenname> then connect the old one thru USB ?
<James147> anygivenname: not if you dont want to...
<anygivenname> or do I connect the new HDD to this old pc thru USB & copy paste the whole HDD?
<James147> anygivenname: Here is what i would do: Move the 40Gig to the new computer, uthrough a usb is fine, but internal is faster :) ... then boot a live cd/usb disk... from the live disk mount both hdd to two locations, such as "/media/disk1" and "/media/disk2"  then run "sudo rsync -avhP /media/disk1 /media/disk2"  assuming disk1 is the old one
<James147> anygivenname: (assuming the you havealready formatted the second disk)
<Imants-LV> hello agen
<Tejyasn> Problem(s): on boot, Kubuntu cannot find init, and the solution is to do fsck the HDD.  To do that I need to run it off the live CD.  now that the parts I know are out of the way, what is the command-line option that the liveCD uses to bypass the message
<James147> anygivenname: I would then check the UUID of the disk and change /etc/fstab (on the new disk) to match the new disk
<James147> anygivenname: then reinstall grub :)
<anygivenname> wow.....i am ignorant in linux commands
<Tejyasn> W: skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists.lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Imants-LV> i got another problem, cant burn iso to dvd
<anygivenname> boot a live cd/usb disk.....this means put is an ubuntu disk ?
<Tejyasn> I got past this before... but.. can't remember how...
<anygivenname> put in
<Tejyasn> that and I cannot remember how to fsck the HDD from liveCD
<James147> anygivenname: alternitivly you could try this on a live cd "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"  assuming /dev/sda is the old disk and /dev/sdb is the new one, but I would consider taht more dangrous as its doing a stright copy of the disk
<Tejyasn> I THOUGHT is was (dash)(dash) single
<anygivenname> seems i will fail :((((
<James147> anygivenname: yes, the ubuntu/kubuntu install disk is a live disk, just make sure you pick the "run" option rather then the "install" one
<anygivenname> what is UUID ?
<James147> anygivenname: are you planing on doing this now? if so I could guide you though the process step by step
<James147> anygivenname: its an identifier for each partition, it allows you to identify a disk even if they are moved around or put in a new computer
<anygivenname> no....but I will do it tomorrow....& I will difinately needs your guidance....but then I will not be able to shut down this old pc i am talking to u from
<Tejyasn> and now I have a new error from the livdCD boot... "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block357754"
<anygivenname> so I will have to connect the new HDD via USB & copy to it
<James147> anygivenname: you should beable to launch an irc client from the live cd
<Tejyasn> and a ton more logical blocks...
<anygivenname> irc was not here by default....i installed it
<anygivenname> & does the live cd show connections to network ?
<James147> anygivenname: on kubuntu it should be (called quassel)
<James147> anygivenname: the live cd will bootinto a fully functional desktop, basically like the one that gets installed
<anygivenname> it is possible to connect the new HDD to this machine & do whats needed while I guided by you
<James147> so you will ahve access to everything you would expect (you can even install things via kpackagekit/apt-get)
<James147> anygivenname: you can do that... or you can boot the old hdd in the new computer,
<anygivenname> can not...this is a laptop...new one is a desktop
<anygivenname> will run live cd & try to connect here
<anygivenname> then u need me to connect this old hdd via usb
<anygivenname> i can do that thru an enclosure
<anygivenname> or if we can do it vice versa....it'd be great
<James147> anygivenname: assuming the hdd in the laptop is a sata drive, then you can connect it to the new computer (assuming it isent also a very very old computer)... i currently have my /home drive on my old laptop hdd inside my desktop :D
<James147> anygivenname: but an enclosure either way would also work
<anygivenname> no...this is old laptop....IDE
<anygivenname> yes enclosure would do
<anygivenname> bur if we can do it vice versa....it'd be great
<anygivenname> connect the new hdd via usb here
<anygivenname> do the needful to make it bootable
<James147> anygivenname: it would work from either computer... aslong as both hdd are connected to one it shouldnt matter which :)  but i am assuming your new one would be faster :)
<Tejyasn> so.. about my live CD not wanting to be a live CD but a more or less comatose one?
<James147> Tejyasn: have you done a disk check on it?
<Tejyasn> yep... one sec..
<Tejyasn> checking disk for defects now to see what it says.. hopefully it doesn't change... did say it was good..
<Tejyasn> still running... I think...
<Tejyasn> James147 : no errors found.
<Tejyasn> I've had this happen before.. I just need to add something to the boot command.. just forget what..
<elb0w> So the first reboot after a fresh Kubuntu 10.10 64bit install everything looked ok then the screen flickered a light blue and turned off
<elb0w> Any ideas?
<Tejyasn> your HDD is possessed by the angry spirit of a version of Windows?
<elb0w> Tejyasn, more like ubuntu gnome 10.04 maybe
<James147> elb0w: does it still work from a live cd?
<elb0w> Havent tried that, went straight to install
<elb0w> but Livecd boots
<elb0w> yes
<Tejyasn> you never know, elb0w... I've heard horror stories of a wandering spirit of a Windows ME.  They say it was never installed properly...
<MrChainsaw> i think its kms not any esoteric spirit ;)
<Tejyasn> so I think the command was to add (dash)(dash) dingle to the end of the boot options...
<Imants-LV> hello, im back agen on kubuntu live cd
<Tejyasn> well.. that means you can't exorcize it.. so much for the easy fix..
<Tejyasn> and I meant (dash) (dash) single, not dingle
<Imants-LV> can somewan say what is wrong, i cant see 80gb hdd
<elb0w> James147, any ideas?
<James147> elb0w: what graphics card do you have?
<elb0w> nvidia quadro
<James147> elb0w: have you installed tyhe nvidia drivers?
<Imants-LV> i even chainged setings in bios and swiched cabels to hdd
<elb0w> Cant get that far
 * Tejyasn will stop being a wise ass until after being helped.. >_>
<James147> elb0w: try from recovery mode
<elb0w> gonna try gnome
<elb0w> have had gnome on it before
<MrChainsaw> is there any dev here?
<Tejyasn> ok.. (dash) (dash) single doesn't get me past the error.
<Tejyasn> I know I got past it before, Daskreech was my Fixer..
<david_> hi
<david_> does anyone have experiences with KVpnc ?
<david_> i am connected to vpn, but nothing change in my session, i have no idea how to switch to the connected vpn and see thing on the network pc
<ubuntu___> ciao a tutti
<david_> hm it looks like no help :(
<rork> !it | ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntu___> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano
<ubuntu___> su come configurare questo mirc
<rork> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<ubuntu___> non c capisco niente
<Tejyasn> still waiting to hear what boot option I need to mod with to get my liveCD to run...
<James147> david_: isent kvpnc depracated?
<david_> isent ?
<david_> what does it mean ?
<James147> isn't :)
<MrChainsaw> it is old
<david_> ahaa
<david_> wait
<david_> i write here log
<MrChainsaw> there is something better
<david_> it shows up connected david@158...
<James147> david_: have you tryed settings up a vpn connection with knetworkmanager or the netowrk manager applet directly?
<david_> and in right down corner the time is going on
<david_> no
<david_> i thought that this program can manage it
<eyebeam> why can I use kpackagekit with a proxy, but not apt-get? Doesn't make any sense
<James147> david_: best to do it from the applet that manages connection :) espically since I think kvpnc is depercated, and never worrked well for me
<david_> and if i connect to vpn the sreen will automaticly change ? if everything goes well
<david_> ok
<rork> Tejyasn: maybe you can find the anser again then in the irc logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<david_> so what are you using most ?
<david_> or what is better from the 2 above ?
<MrChainsaw> network-manager-vpnc-kde
<david_> i need to connect on microsoft vpn
<david_> ok
<MrChainsaw> its integrated in knetworkmanager
<Tejyasn> so about that boot option?
<James147> david_: ^^ install that then you should be able to configure a connection throught the network manager applet
<david_> ok
<ubuntu___> wee
<MrChainsaw> you can also import profiles
<ubuntu___> weee
<gimmi> ammari semmu
<david_> i try it and if something go wrong, i will return
<david_> thangs
<david_> thanks
<elb0w> So Kubuntu 10.10 Live CD works fine. Install went smoothly. Tried both EXT4 and EXT3 and now on reboot it just shuts off my monitors after post
<MrChainsaw> start without kms
<elb0w> How do I get to there?
<elb0w> and what is kms?
<MrChainsaw> kernel modesetting
<MrChainsaw> you can edit a line in grub to turn it off
<MrChainsaw> don't know how exactly
<elb0w> how do I get into grub?
<MrChainsaw> each start you can temporary edit a line of grub
<elb0w> How do I get into grub though?>
<elb0w> I do not see an option
<MrChainsaw> its before the os is booted
<MrChainsaw> its where you choose between different os
<elb0w> I dont get that by default
<elb0w> Do I have to press a hotkey?
<MrChainsaw> i think so
<MrChainsaw> but dont know what
<Tejyasn> so... I'm still on no init found on boot, trying to get liveCD to work... any one who knows of these things... *shrugs*
<Tejyasn> I can get to GRUB, if lucky, just putting it out there
<James147> elb0w: hold shift during boot to get get the grub2 menu list
<david_> so i set up the connection someway.. but when i choose it from network manager, nothing happend
<elb0w> right or left or doesnt matter?
<James147> elb0w: shift is shift :) dont think there is a difference in right and left... at least not that grub cares about
<david_> James147: do you have still some time?
<elb0w> James147, So that worked it said "Loading Grub" but then the KDE Screen flickered and the monitor turned off like its been doing
<brian_> Whats the quickest way to edit files with root access?
<James147> david_: possibally :)
<James147> brian_: run: "kdesudo kate /path/to/file"
<James147> brian_: or "sudo nano /path/to/file"
<david_> i set up the connection but after clicking on the name in network manager nothing happened
<James147> david_: what version of kde/kubuntu are you on?
<david_> 10.04
<david_> wait i have a look
<david_> 10.0.4
<elb0w> MrChainsaw, There is no KMS enabled on the Grub boot line
<david_> it is somewhere in system the name, or this number is enough ?
<brian_> Thanks James147
<trampel> brian_:  sudo cat > /path/to/file
<James147> 10.04 is lucid :) 10.0.4 dosent exist :D ... but anyway, I take it you still on kde 4.4.2 then? (and kde app  > help >about kde)
<James147> Tejyasn: wont that trash whats already in the file?
<James147> trampel: ^^ sorry
<trampel> James147: yep...  but edit'ed it shall be  ;)
<Tejyasn> oh..
<Tejyasn> was about to say... XD
<James147> trampel: not the best thing to suggest then
<James147> :)
<david_> yes 4.4.2
<trampel>  brain_ said "quickest" that unlocks the nonsense
<david_> i installed it few hours ago
<david_> so no changes yes
<trampel>  s/brain_/brian/
<James147> trampel:  :)
<david_> yet
<david_> should i restart it and try it again ?
<david_> this is what i need to set up.. but it is in czech and for win only http://portal.upol.cz/wcmfiles/CVT/InformaceNavody/PocSit/VPN_XP.pdf
<James147> david_: you might want to try upgrading to kde 4.5.x (by adding the backports ppa "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports)
<david_> can i upgrade it from console
<david_> ?
<david_> it is the easiest way for me :)
<david_> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<david_> said nothing to me
<James147> david_: yup :) run this: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<david_> ok
<david_> downloading..
<James147> not sure if upgrading will help though :) ... but allot of bugs have been fixed in 4.5.
<david_> it is almost 300Mb..
<david_> install will be done after 10-15 min..
<James147> david_: will try setting up a vpn to my uni tomorrow see if i can get it to work (cant do it to night though) if you still cannot connect tomorrow ping me and I will tell you what I have found out
<david_> ok
<Tejyasn> so... if anyone knows a boot option for the liveCD that will get past it having errors with " W: skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages" and " W: skipping nonexistent file /cdrom/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages"
<david_> thanks
<brian_> Soo
<brian_> I got my dual monitor setup working all nicely and all, except now when I reboot my computer, it resets everything.  Is there any way to make it save the settings and all for startup?
<James147> brian_: how did you set it up?
<brian_> With some xrandr commands
<elb0w> dude linux is failing hard today
<elb0w> So if I went into recovery and did startx
<elb0w> I could load in, but if I normal boot it goes into power save after post
<cato37> is there a simple way to change the computer name in 10.04?
<James147> brian_: then you should create a script with those commands in and set it to run in the autostart options (in system settings
<James147> cato37: edit /etc/hostname
<brian_> Well, the script doesn't take care of everything
<brian_> After I run the script, I also have to move the toolbars around
<brian_> is there any way with commands/scripts to move the toolbars(panels)
<cato37> i was told that if i do it that way, i would not be able to use the sudo command.
<Tejyasn> cato37 :: has it been baptised yet?
<ctw> Hi -- I have a dual monitor setup that I can nicely configure through the system settings, but whenever I reboot the configuration is lost and the monitors are mirrored (and have the wrong resolutions), rather than side by side. How can I keep the configuration?
<cato37> lol
<brian_> ctw, I just asked the same question lol
<brian_> SO far, I've written a script to "save" the settings
<ctw> brian_: :) did you get any good answers?
<brian_> Or rather, to put the settings back
<brian_> But the panels get messed up
<brian_> So if you need help making a script, I'd be glad to help
<ctw> brian_: can you post the script somewhere?
<brian_> Mmk
<cato37> Tejyasn: not baptized. i put kubuntu on some of my friends laptops and named the computers all the same name.
<ctw> brian_: there's got to be an easier way ...
<brian_> You'd think so, wouldn't you?
<Tejyasn> oh.. that's fun..
<Tejyasn> the easiest way I can think of is to re-install.. but.. I'm sure there is a better way..
<James147> cato37: Tejyasn: to change the computer name edit /etc/hostname
<brian_> Commenting in scripts uses # right?
<James147> brian_: in bash scripts yes
<cato37> James147: i was told i had to go in as root to be able to not loose the abilty to use the sudo command
<Tejyasn> oh.. well.. see?  ther is a better way!
<liwo> brian_, ctw: I have searched for an easier way some time ago, I ended up with a simple script doing it
<ctw> liwo: can you post that script, please?
<cato37> is there a way without going into root and changing script?. last time i went into root i killed my desktop
<liwo> Apparently, KDe isn't yet able to save and restore the randr configuration
<ctw> liwo: is there no way to create an xorg.conf file that will do the trick?
<James147> cato37: "go in as root"?
<liwo> ctw: I'm currentlly greping my home dir for it ;-)
<ctw> liwo: thanks :)
<brian_> http://pastebin.com/5mJHy5sA
<liwo> ctw: didn't work well for me
<brian_> Thats the one I'm using
<ctw> liwo: so what are you currently doing?
<ctw> it's very annoying to go through the settings every time ...
<liwo> Having a script run at login that does some xrandr calls
<Tejyasn> well.. I think I fixed my problem somehow..
<brian_> ctw: This is the script I use
<brian_> http://pastebin.com/5mJHy5sA
<liwo> At least my panels aren't messed up...
<Tejyasn> which brings up a new question.. is there any way to clear a buffer in Quassel without deleting a chat?
 * Tejyasn hasn't seen one, but might be blind..
<liwo> brian_: why the sleep?
<brian_> Idk
<brian_> To give it a break?
<liwo> What for?
<brian_> So it can enjoy some koolaid? :D
<cato37> that is what i was told, by someone who isnt here right now, and when i search for "chang computer name, kde" i get a bunch of instructions for going into the network settings gui and changing settings that no longer exist in 10.04.
<afief> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and am trying to install the proprietary driver but I'm getting "SystemError:installArchives() failed", I cannot use my wireless card without it
<ctw> liwo, brian_: have you played around with xorg.conf at all ... that used to work well, does that not work anymore?
<brian_> I can't find the xorg.conf for some reason
<James147> brian_: ctw: what graphics cards do you ahve?
<trampel> find /etc -name "xorg.conf"    ...?
<ctw> brian_: it's not there by default, but you can create it ... I had no luck so far with that though although it works fine on another machine (with NVIDIA graphics card)
<ubuntu> hello
<ctw> James147: built-in intel
<brian_> I have some weird Dell card  I think
<ctw> James147: on a laptop
<brian_> Some default one
<ctw> James147: Thinkpd x201
<ubuntu> i asume everyone here has ubuntu?
<ctw> James147: Thinkpad
<brian_> I'm not really sure what it is lol
<brian_> I have an Ubuntu disc
<brian_> but I use Kubuntu mostly
<ubuntu> im using a USB
<liwo> ctw: It used to, but I don't even have one at the moment...
<ubuntu> so any 1 use the 10.04?
<James147> cato37: just changed the name of my netbook by editing /etc/hostname without issue... (rebooted to test)
<ctw> liwo: you can create xorg.conf ... I just haven't gotten it to work for my laptop (it works with my desktop and the NVIDIA setup tools)
<ubuntu> or is this just 9.14
<ctw> James147: any ideas how to set it up?
 * Tejyasn disappears
<liwo> I know I can, but it didn't work out too well for my dual screen setup, maybe I just didn't it right, but my script does the trick
<cato37> James147: thanx, james. we are in the middle of midterms and i am very nervous about changing anything in root--especially our laptops.
<James147> cato37: if it dosent work you can boot into recoverymode and hange it back
<ubuntu> does 9.14 use grub 1?
<Torch> ubuntu: there is no 9.14
<ubuntu> oic whats thisd then?
<James147> ubuntu: most people here are using kubuntu... and grub2 has been used since 9.10, 9.14 dosent exist
<ubuntu> im using a usb guess i ment 9.10
<ubuntu> so is 9.10 more stable then 10.10?
<James147> brian_: ctw: The bst way i can find is to setup an xorg.conf file... this might help: http://jbopensrc.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/quickfix-ubuntu-hardy-dual-monitor-with-intel-945gm-troubles-cant-escape-clone-mode/
<Torch> ubuntu: no
<James147> ubuntu: no
<brian_> I created a .sh
<brian_> and put it in the startup list
<liwo> brian_, ctw: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45local_xrandr-settings: http://pastebin.com/BgZems9U
<brian_> That'll probably be just as effective
<Sliver_go> москва спит?
<ubuntu> so do u recomend 10.10? im on a dell insperon c521
<trampel> (moscow spit?)
<ctw> James147: Thanks!
<ctw> liwo: Thanks --- did you say that this does not work well for you?
<liwo> ctw: this script works very well
<Sliver_go> есть хто русский а?
<ctw> liwo: cool, thanks!
<ubuntu> i hear alot about 10.10 but i have been using pclinuxos for about a month now seems ok
<Sliver_go> а по инглишу не очень
<ubuntu> but no support for my lexmark printer
<James147> !ru | Sliver_go
<ubottu> Sliver_go: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ctw> liwo: so you just safe this file as  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45local_xrandr-settings ?
<ctw> liwo:  is there anything else that needs to be done
<James147> ctw: will probally need to restart X :)
<ctw> James147: haha ... of course!
<liwo> ctw: exactly. This way it is automatically executed when I log into kdm and brings up the secondary screen
<ubuntu> james147 is 10.10 better then? easy to use on a dell enspromn c521?
<ctw> liwo: cool, thsnks!
<James147> ubuntu: if it works then yes...
<ubuntu> i have no idea
<ubuntu> what r u using?
<James147> ubuntu: then test it on a live cd
<James147> kubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu> is there a down load i only have a cd of the 10.04
<James147> you can get it from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<ubuntu> ty
<david_> James147: what do you think about slackware ?
<James147> david_: I think its an operating system ... :p
<Torch> ;-)
<david_> James147: i am thinking to go on it after i study some basic things.. cause i get better knowladges about system.. and it could be faster :-)
<Torch> david_: it's not faster
<david_> James147: you looks clever, or to have lot of knowledge about linux working, so i am asking why you use kubuntu
<James147> david_: because i like it :) ... have atried a few other distrbutions, but never liked them as much
<david_> yes i like kubuntu too, but when i have some trouble it is difficult to solve it
<James147> and its convient, most things just work... no need to fiddle unloess you want to
<david_> i need to restart
<david_> easy and mostly powerful
<david_> ok so i will install win
<david_> cause i need to conect on network vpn
<Torch> david_: you can use vpn on linux though
<david_> i just do not know how to set up it
<david_> there
<david_> i have some data.. but no idea, where what to put
<david_> in network manager
<david_> ip adress or host name is 158.194.254.9
<david_> using coding and ms-chap, ms-chap2 protocols
<Torch> david_: google should lead you to quite a number of howtos on the subject, i would guess
<david_> get ip from dhcp automaticly and use dns server 158.194.244.2
<david_> these data i have about the network
<david_> + my login name and password
<david_> for example i am not sure if ip address (or host name) should be put in the optional-domain collum
<saege> hm.. command completion doesn't work after installing 10.10 on my lap
<saege> any ideas how to solve?
<david_> bye..
<liwo> saege: sudo aptitude install bash-completion
<saege> liwo: its already the newest version
<deborah03> openoffice reports that it needs jre in order to function. when i go into kpackagekit and type in jre i am overwhelmed by a score of different progs to dl. which one do i need?
<liwo> deborah03: propablly sun-java6-jre
<deborah03> liwo: thanx.
<liwo> saege: it was just a wild guess. Please try to source your profile again. Just type ". /etc/profile" (the dot is important)
<James147> deborah03: or openjdk-6-jre
<deborah03> James147: open6 sounds more open source than sun.
<James147> deborah03: is that a problem?
<deborah03> James147: that is a good thing. :)
<James147> :D
<deborah03> if given a choice between proprietary and open source, i prefer open source.
<James147> deborah03: assuming they work about evenly :)
<liwo> Ok, if it works for you, it's fine.
<saege> liwo: ah, the problem was in /etc/bash.bashrc. i have uncommented the lines for command completion
<liwo> But I have made the experience that some programs complain about openjdk and ask for sun...
<deborah03> liwo: ic. if i have problems, sun is next on the list. :)
<James147> liwo: its not so bad anymore I think... (although they might complain they ...should... work) which is why *ubuntu have removed the sun version from the main repo
<liwo> James147: maybe, I didn't really try it, I'm not even sure which program it was, using too many of those java tools...
<deborah03> thank you james, and liwo.
<saege2> hi
#kubuntu 2010-10-13
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> i'm working on some audio problems, but no I read in a guide ( HOWTO: PulseAudio Fixes & System-Wide Equalizer Support):
<Matisse> Note 4: Kubuntu users: Don't follow this guide - PulseAudio isn't used in your distribution.
<Matisse> does that mean i did install pulseAudio on my own?
<James147> Matisse: kubuntu 10.10 siwtched to using pulseaudio i beleave
<Matisse> i still have 10.04 :)
<James147> Matisse: I think it was installed on 10.04, but i dont know much much it was used
<Matisse> ok, so i just ignore that note
<smooph> Hi ... does anybody know if there is some improvment of the audio in the making ... I would like to see something like in windows where I control the sound of single apps
<James147> I cannot really say, dont know enough about audio in 10.04
<Matisse> smooph, i think thats already possible, but how easy... dunno
<James147> smooph: on 10.10 here i get a seperate volumecontrol under "Plaback streams" tab in kmix for each app that uses audio
<Matisse> cool
<messer> hey
<messer> www.de.wikipedia.org
<messer> ups, sorry
<Matisse> well
<Matisse> "The latest release of Skype has native PulseAudio support, and does not require special configuration." that helps a lot :)
 * kyubutsu checks it out
<Matisse> well
<Matisse> already got this version...
<Imants-LV> hello
<Imants-LV> i found wats wrong with my hdd
<Imants-LV> how to fxthis error in terminal Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Imants-LV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511998/
<Imants-LV> hellp please
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: If the drive doesn't have a partition table, you'll have to create one before you can use it.
<Imants-LV> how to do that?
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV:  You can use partitionmanager to create partitions.
<DarthFrog> Is it a new drive?
<Imants-LV> im on live cd and without any os in system
<Imants-LV> no, its used
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: Well, when you install Kubuntu, it'll partition the drive then.
<Imants-LV> buti dont se this hdd in kubuntuinstaler
<DarthFrog> Odd.
<DarthFrog> But you can see it from the live cd?
<Imants-LV> i see it only in terminal
<smooph> James147: really ...
<smooph> maybe I have to update
<Imants-LV> how to upload screenshot?
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: Can you run partitionmanager and see the drive there?
<Imants-LV> im new on linux so i dont know where to find partitionmanager
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: From the terminal, type "sudo partitionmanager".
<obsoleteman> hi, how can I automount fat32 partition on kde startup ?
<Imants-LV> i got this (sudo: partitionmanager: command not found)
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: From the terminal, type "sudo apt-get install partitionmanager" and try again.
<Imants-LV> only errors ocure :D
<Imants-LV> ImportError: /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3: cannot read file data: Input/output error
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: You have odd problems.   Lovely to hear, I know.
<DarthFrog> Imants-LV: If it were me, at this point, I'd power down, pull the plug and then check that all cards are seated properly, that all cables are seated properly, that the CPU fan is making good contact.
<Imants-LV> ok will be back in 10 min :)
<obsoleteman> I think systemsettings ->removable devices module do not use utf8 to mount vfat partition, is it true?
<styles2304> Why is access to sama shares only allowed to one user when multiple users are specificed in smb.conf?
<styles2304> All users also have usernames in linux and samba passwords assigned
<Imans-LV> hello, im back
<orbitalcommand> anyone have a link with tutorial for taking an external harddrive, copying the linux iso to it, and making it ready for boot to install that linux package, all on one page?
<Imants-LV> hello gaen, im back and i fixed my hdd buti still cant see it in kubuntu instaler
<Imants-LV> need help
<orbitalcommand> if i use software to turn a drive into a linux boot drive, then copy the contents of the iso over unpackaged, can i install linux that way?
<Imants-LV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512020/
<orbitalcommand> if i install GRML then copy the iso contents over will i be able to install the iso contents (linux)
<Imants-LV> can somewan give me terminal comandsto get to patrition manager? pleas
<Imants-LV> please*
<Dragnslcr> Imants-LV- if you don't have a GUI at all, you probably want parted
<Imants-LV> i can see hdd in file browser now. parted?
<Imants-LV> i want to try format it trought patrition manager but dont know how to get there
<nerdy_kid> Imants-LV you want to try gparted -- type sudo apt-get install gparted in a terminal
<Imants-LV> instaling now
<Imants-LV> done. what to do next?
<Imants-LV> where can i find patrition manager?
<nerdy_kid> Lmants-LV either somewhere in your menu or by typing gksu gparted in a terminal
<nerdy_kid> Lmants-LV note that the partition you want to resize/format has to be unmounted -- you can not resize/format the root partition while the system is up.
<nerdy_kid> if you just want to format a flash disk or something like that then just make sure it is not mounted -- click the eject icon in plasma device manager before started gparted
<Imants-LV> im on live cd now, i want to instal kubuntu but dont see my hdd in instaler.
<Imants-LV> was thinking to format hdd drive with linux partition manage and se wats hapend then
<Imants-LV> gksu its asking a pasword
<nerdy_kid> Lmants-LV if you click "install kubuntu" then you will get a partition manager as part of the install process
<nerdy_kid> it is asking for a password and you are on a livecd?
<nerdy_kid> try leaving it blank....
<Imants-LV> yep
<Imants-LV> not working
<nerdy_kid> but once again if you are going to install kubuntu you dont need a partition manager -- one is built into the installer
<nerdy_kid> it is a full featured manager too
<gr8m8> if the live cd asks for a password it indicates a bad burn
<Imants-LV> in instaler i dont see nothing, its blank window :)
<nerdy_kid> yeah that shouldnt happen either.  your cd is probably bad
<nerdy_kid> make sure you download the newest one from kubuntu.com
<Imants-LV> i downloaded today and burned on new cd with lowest speed
<Imants-LV> its must be good inaf
<gr8m8> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nerdy_kid> Lmants-LV you can also write the it to a flash drive, but it is a little more complicated.
<Imants-LV> from flash drive is the same story. can see hdd in terminal and file browser but cant in instaler
<Morbius> hi, I figured I'd try again today...  I'm attempting to use the control key under konsole.  There aren't any binding for control-enter or control-funtion keys.  I'd add them under "settings - edit profile - input - edit" but I don't know what the output values should be.
<gr8m8> Morbius: does   xev   in konsole get you what you want?
<Morbius> I switched f12 to xev to test...  xev just outputs xev; \xev automatically updates to \x0ev when I test/apply it which doesn't seem to work (and seems to just type v and make a notify beep)
<mbehan> Hello :)
<Morbius> hi mbehan
<gr8m8> Morbius: xev should open a window for you to click into to get the codes for the key you hit
<gr8m8> I said that wrog
<gr8m8> Morbius: xev should open a window - then you hit a key - and the terminal shows the codes for the key you hit
<Morbius> gr8m8 - forgot about that one... yes, it does open... but it gives the hex codes and not the output value/string
<gr8m8> Morbius: look for the line - xlookupstring
<Morbius> KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,
<Morbius>     root 0x1a7, subw 0x0, time 727991917, (204,-98), root:(900,477),
<Morbius>     state 0x14, keycode 37 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), same_screen YES,
<Morbius>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<FloodBotK2> Morbius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr8m8> Morbius: what key did you hit?
<Morbius> I've gotten that for a number of them L_Control, and arrows and such
<Morbius> letters give  XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (62) "b"
<Morbius> (for example)
<gr8m8> the line that starts state says you hit the left control key
<gr8m8> kysym hex human readable is how that lists 'em
<Morbius> is there a way to translate?
<gr8m8> to what?
<Morbius> konsole output?
<Morbius> how do I take the hex and get konsole to take it as a command?
<gr8m8> I've never tried that - echo -e hex maybe - you'd have to google for that info if noone here knows
<Morbius> echo -e just echo's "-e" for me
<Morbius> ok, fixed that part, but still just echos the hex as hex
<Morbius> I haven't been having a lot of luck with google... but I'll probably try again tmw, thanks
<gr8m8> here's how to do it in c - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2984307/c-key-pressed-in-linux-console
<gr8m8> I think that's what you want Morbius ...
<jjman6_> I have partition that claims its full (i did a du -h ) but  there should be nearly 15Gb free.  Trash is empty.  i can't figure out why its full reporting its full but its not.   It is also being shared via NFS & i was deleting/copying files remotely i think it has to do with this...
<msl> jjman6, Sometimes there is space that is reserved for superuser.  Do you remember the options used to format the partition?
<msl> Or maybe you have space, but are out of inodes...
<msl> tune2fs will have more info
<gr8m8> it's prob the nfs daemon taking its' time to update - happens here too
<oskool> how do i get the sound to work in10.1
<gr8m8> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kyubutsu> kubuntu 10.10 :: what does the plus sign do on folder view
<jah> y amm quetal los problemas familiares ja mm...
<Guest16455> ok
<Guest16455> i am a new user
<jjman6_> msl: its just a default ext4 (non system) partition
<Guest16455> k
<Guest16455> gotta go
<Guest16455> bye y'all u dont seem to be talkin
<msl> jjman6, What does   tune2fs -l /dev/sdb2 | grep "Reserved block"   show?
<msl> Of course, substitute your own partition
<msl> If it is greater than 0, you have reserved blocks for (probably) root
<jjman6_> couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<msl> Hmmm, you sure you are using the right partition?
<jjman6_> i used the map partition name
<jjman6_> not the dev path
<msl> use the /dev path
<jjman6_> ah i needed to sudo it.
<jjman6_> count: 1293934   UID: 0   GID:  0
<msl> So you have 1293934 blocks reserved for root (UID 0)
<msl> Does the df output look different as root?
<msl> Doesn't look different on my machine.
<msl> Maybe it won't
<jjman6_> no.  same
<jjman6_> thing is it says size: 98gb  Used 93Gb,  Avail: 4k  so even it thinks there ~5gb's free
<jjman6_> du tells me differently tho.  it says there should be nearly 15Gb free
<jjman6_> i don't know why root would be reserving any this is just an extra data partiition  /media
<jjman6_> i even tried remounting it and it won't let me.  says its busy    (i unmounted the nfs link to it from other computer)
<msl> jjman6, It is just a default when formatting partitions.  I am not sure the design decision behind it.
<jjman6_> well either way it doesn't account for the 15gb's of missing space
<gr8m8> what does   du -hs --apparent-size /path/to/dir   return for it
<Shaan7> Anyone tried building latest KDE trunk on Kubuntu maverick? For me, if I start any program (e.g. dolphin) from trunk, next time I login, the stable version breaks. kded (stable) fails to start (.xsession-errors http://pastebin.ca/1960681 ). No use even if I delete+recreate my home dir and /tmp, have to reinstall. Anyone else having the problem?
<BttocScottB> Hello...
<BttocScottB> Question: If I add kubuntu to my current default Gnome setup, will it work fine still?
<BttocScottB> I guess I should say, if I add the KDE desktop to Gnome...
<bazhang> BttocScottB, yes
<bazhang> install kubuntu-desktop package
<BttocScottB> What about sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BttocScottB> If I then boot into KDE, would that REALLY be the same as installing Kubuntu from scratch?
<BttocScottB> (I mean, except I'll see the apps I have via Gnome).
<gr8m8> yep
<bazhang> well some menus will be crowded with gnome stuff, but you can adjust that
<BttocScottB> Ok. I think I'll try it.
<bazhang> well worth it
<BttocScottB> Well, let me ask a few more things I guess...
<bazhang> any of the -desktop packages, as a matter of fact
<bazhang> edubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ubuntustudio
<BttocScottB> Since I updated to 10.10, now I see the terminal messages all over the screen briefly when shutting down.
<BttocScottB> Does that happen to anyone else?
<BttocScottB> They're like, all big, and messy everywhere. Not in a nice list like before.
<BttocScottB> This is with Gnome, of course.
<BttocScottB> Anyone...?
<BttocScottB> bazhang, what do you mean you can adjust the menus? Whatever you do on the menus in KDE will also affect Gnome, won't it?
<Hedron> Hi all, I have a problem with the latest version of Kubuntu in combination with cisco VPN client
<Hedron> can anybody help me with this?
<Hedron> or point me to somewhere I can get help?
<Hedron> I have installed Cisco VPN client and everyting seems OK, I manage to connect to the remote site
<Hedron> however when I try to tunnel X11 over the VPN connection, the whole system freezes with no hope of recovery other than pressing the power button
<Hedron> I cannot use vpnc due to it's limitation about using IPSec TCP
<Hedron> the vpn is not under my control and I cannot change it's settings
<Hedron> only the settings of the client
<el_> hi
<el_> since I updates on 10.10. my spellchecker doesn't work
<gr8m8> it prob missed the dictionary
<el_> but which one
<gr8m8> depends on the app and your language I guess
<el_> I installed ispell aspell aspell-de hunspell-de-de kde-..-de
<el_> an so on
<el_> language-pack-kde-de
<gr8m8> !find spell
<ubottu> Found: aspell, aspell-doc, aspell-en, aspell-tl, hspell, hunspell, hunspell-ar, hunspell-da, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch (and 205 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=spell&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<el_> juhu, many thanks
<el_> apt-get install spell # and it works
<rww> G'day. I have konqueror and kpart-webkit installed on Kubuntu 10.10. How do I make Konqueror default to using the Webkit kpart for web browsing instead of the KHTML kpart? I know how to set it (View -> View Mode), but not how to make it default.
<Peace-> rww: one moment
<Peace-> rww: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/set-webkit-like-default-engine-on-konqueror/
<rww> Peace-: that works. Thank you :)
<Peace-> :) rww
<jjman6_> gr8m8: Sry just got back home,  it returns 0
<koni_> hi, when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 the upgrade-manager simply changed the release names from karmic to lucid in sources.list
<koni_> why is this changed from 10.04 to 10.10? I run an internal mirror which I would like to use
<koni_> anyone?
<elimental> Noob user new to Kubuntu, been using Ubuntu for some time. I have a small problem dont know if its a bug
<elimental> I have a laptop with 4.1 sound and when I plug in headphones only the front 2 mutes
<krake> koni_: lucid is 10.04, not 10.10, so the change seems to beappropriate
<elimental> Question is there a place in kde where I change the setting?
<koni_> krake: yes, I mean from lucid (10.04) to 10.10 (maverick)
<koni_> krake: Normally you would ge this message: Do you want to rewrite your 'sources.list' file anyway? If you choose 'Yes' here it will update all ...
<krake> koni_: ah, no idea
<koni_> krake: thanks anyway
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> got 10.10 here and kopete running. the tray icon disappeared after updating so i checked the config. i then activated the trayicon in "behaviour" again but it doesn't show up. is that related to that messageindicator thingie?
<jussi> freinhard: yes it is
<jussi> youll find kopete in the message indicator - the little envelope
<greenmang0> yesterday i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 since them my "skim" stopped working...it just refuses to start
<greenmang0> what can be the problem?
<greenmang0> when i try to start it throught command line it says "kbuildsycoca running...
<greenmang0> KCrash: Application 'skim' crashing...
<greenmang0> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<greenmang0> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<greenmang0> "
<FloodBotK2> greenmang0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freinhard> jussi: yeah, funny thing: without knowing about it you're stuck since the message indicator is disabled in case you do a upgrade and not a fresh install/new profile
<jussi> freinhard: yeah, good thing we are here to help eh ;)
<freinhard> so what happens if i close kopete now? like using the X on kopetes main window. last time kopete shut down, which is not what i wanted and how it behaved before.
<elimental> lol
<toonacid> Does anyone by any chance know what packages are related to the login themes? I need to reinstall them because I accidentally deleted /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<greenmang0> toonacid: dpkg -S /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<greenmang0> this gives me "kdm"
<greenmang0> toonacid: you might try reinstalling kdm
<toonacid> greenmang0: I'll see if that works, thanks. I didn't know about that command, guess even people that know a bit are still always learning. :)
<greenmang0> toonacid: learning is a continuous process :)
<toonacid> greenmang0: Did the trick, thanks.
<toonacid> greenmang0: Argg, I was pretty sure I had more themes than this. There must be some extra theme package I had installed, hmm..
<greenmang0> toonacid: kde-kdm-themes ? kdmtheme ?
<toonacid> greenmang0: Hmm, those packages aren't coming up in the search. Apt-get says they're referred to by another package, but missing , obsolete, or available elsewhere.
<greenmang0> toonacid: yeah.. i am using maverick repos.. i don't find that package either
<toonacid> Tracked it down.
<toonacid> kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<toonacid> Thanks for the help. :)
<greenmang0> toonacid: thanks for the package name... let me try that ;)
<anirudh24seven> upgraded to maverick today. loving it !!
<greenmang0> can anyboday help me with skim
<greenmang0> ??
<greenmang0> it just refuses to start
<greenmang0> since i upgraded to maverick
<smooph> Hi I am thinking about trying out 10.10 ... but I hear there are some problems is that correct ?
<greenmang0> smooph: what problems?
<smooph> nvidia graphics
<elimental> Well I am about to install Nvidia FX drivers
<elimental> so if I dont come back it will be confirmed
<smooph> :)
<ayush1> how do I integrate the mail notification in the system tray with kmail?
<smooph> yesterday somebody said that with 10.10 u can finally change the volume per program and not system wide is that correct
<toonacid> Used to use NVidia, now I'm on awful onboard, but hey, if there are NVidia problems, I just got saved.
<smooph> people I am asking if there are problems
<elimental> Nvidia 280 here
<smooph> nobody confirmed it yet
<elimental> default install still running smooth I think the problem is with dual monitors
<smooph> mhh I have dual monitors
<elimental> k wish me luck .....
<lucidfox> <ayush1> how do I integrate the mail notification in the system tray with kmail? <-- What mail notification? The "envelope" messaging menu?
<smooph> ayush1: its a widget called message indicator
<ayush1> lucidfox and smooph : yes. it doesn't go green when I get a new mail in kmail
<lucidfox> Does KMail appear there at all?
<elimental> Question awnsered
<elimental> :)
<smooph> how did you update ... manager or repository edit
<lucidfox> ayush1, in KMail, verify that Settings -> Accounts -> New Mail Notification -> Use message indicator is checked
<elimental> Nvidia driver from there site
<toonacid> The message indicator notifies me everytime someone is typign a mail with Kopete. Notifies me about 3 or 4 times, sorta annoying. :/
<toonacid> typing a message with Kopete.*
<smooph> 10.10 is offically out ? isnt it ? why does "do-release-upgrade" give me no new release found?
<toonacid> smooph: No idea. But if you apt-get dist-upgrade it'll probably find what you want.
<lucidfox> smooph> might be your settings, since they only display LTS releases by default - follow the official upgrade instructions on kubuntu.org
<lucidfox> no, dist-upgrade doesn't update sources.list
<toonacid> lucidfox: Ah.
<smooph> I know
<smooph> thats why I did ... do-release-upgrade
<elimental> still have in problem to solve... dam headphone sencing not working
<smooph> I will check kubuntu.org
<lucidfox> smooph> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<lucidfox> for upgrade instructions
<ayush1> lucidfox: there is no "account" in settings. there is  a "configure notification" in which I have already checked the "notify when new mail arrives" box.
<lucidfox> ayush1> Accounts is an icon on the left sidebar - maybe it's called differently in the English version, the icon is a folder
<lucidfox> in Settings
<ayush1> lucidfox: in settings, there is no icon folder
<lucidfox> ayush1> Could you post a screenshot of the settings window?
<ayush1> lucidfox: you mean the settings menu?
<lucidfox> in my KMail, it's the second icon from the top on the left
<lucidfox> the settings *dialog*, in KMail
<lucidfox> Settings -> Configure KMail
<lucidfox> sorry about the ambiguity
<lucidfox> Settings -> Configure KMail -> Accounts -> New Mail Notification -> Use message indicator is checked
<ayush1> lucidfox: thanks a lot. it works now.
<ayush1> do I have to check mail manually in kmail or is there a way I can set it to check it automatically every 5 mins?
<lucidfox> ayush1> There's a setting for that
<lucidfox> ayush1> In Accounts, select your account and click Modify, then check "Enable interval mail checking"
<ayush1> alright thanks a lot lucidfox
<smooph1> I am nervous ... upgrade is almost done
<weld3> are there any known memory leaks related to Xorg or nvidia drivers in 10.10? when i run KDE the memory usage keeps growing and uses all 3GB RAM, right now the output of top looks something like this:http://pastebin.com/g1B26S8G (sorted by memory usage)
<elimental> Lol my kde sound problem fixed by installing gnome mixer....
 * vortex|away is away: Gone away for now
<shining_> ????
<shining_> 这是什么阿？
<v3nd3tta``> shining_ can you talk in english please? i don't think anyone can understand your language here :/
<shining_> sorry
<v3nd3tta``> no problem :)
<shining_> Kubuntu is really quite easily used,nice.....
<elb0w> I am trying to get my ubuntu install to work however the screen turns off once it goes past boot. After research we found that we made need to make the setting "usedisplaydevice 'DFP'" may enable it as I use DVI. However I do not have a Xorg.conf, how can I make this work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jaybomb> #kubuntu 10.10 no longer has krfb (desktop sharing) installed by default? Or has it been replaced by something else?
<BluesKaj> jaybomb, , it's still listed in my kmenu /application/internet
<jaybomb> Interesting. I had to install it manually.
<jaybomb> And it seems unstable.
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10 via CD. It installs, but it won't boot up from the drive.
<pr0xy> hello/
<pr0xy> anyone here?
<jaybomb> When I run krfb, there is also no icon in the system tray.  It's just blank space. Anyone seeing this issue?
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10 via CD. It installs, but it won't boot up from the drive.
<jaybomb> Pr0xy what happens when it tries to boot?
<pr0xy> hangs at bios.
<pr0xy> man, this channel is quiet.
<jaybomb> Is it a dual boot system or just kubuntu?
<JeroenDeDauw> Just installed 10.10 - what's the normal approach to getting my second monitor to show an extended desktop?
<JeroenDeDauw> I managed to do this on my previous install, but it took me a while, and apparently it could be done easier with the newer versions...
<pr0xy> no idea.
<alvin> jaybomb: krfb is an optional package. Maybe it wasn't in earlier releases. You can check that with $ aptitude show krfb (aptitude is also optional now, in order to make room on the CD)
<ToxinPowe> JeroenDeDauw: if you use NVIDIA propietary, nvidia-settings
<JeroenDeDauw> ToxinPowe: Right, thanks :)
<alvin> jaybomb: xrandr
<alvin> Hmm, no. That message was for JeroenDeDauw. You can choose between twinview and xrandr
<JeroenDeDauw> ToxinPowe: Do I need TwinView or "Seperate X screen" for extended desktop?
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, how old is your pc ?
<ToxinPowe> twinview
<pr0xy> less than 5 years.
<BluesKaj> but more than 4 ?
<pr0xy> I don't remember. never had problems with 10.04
<pr0xy> Why are you asking?
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, my desktop is 5 yrs old and on 10.04 I used the alternate-install , which is text based . like the older debians , but recognizes older hardware better than the live cd
<pr0xy> what hardware stuff? gpu?
<BluesKaj> I had the the same symptoms as you ...yes the graphics card is an ati x200m
<pr0xy> my gpu is a gt 240. got it in august
<BluesKaj> then it might be too new
<ToxinPowe> JeroenDeDauw: it works?
<pr0xy> works in 10.04
<BluesKaj> nvidia has some issues with 10.10 , pr0xy
<pr0xy> and XP.
<pr0xy> rly?
<pr0xy> what do i do, then? my old card was a GeForce 4 MX4000
<Renovatio> hi, i recently brought a DVI monitor (my video card supports it) and linked monitor-card with a dvi-d (SL) cable but now i cannot set resolution upper to 1280x1024_60 neither throught kubuntu settings nor through nvigia-settings...can someone help me?
<pr0xy> so what can I do to use 10.10 from CD?
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, do a search on google-linux for the proper driver , but I would try the alternate-install . It still has a broader range of options
<pr0xy> where do I get it? does it work for nvidia cards?
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<cg_> hello, i installed kubuntu10.10, and i got a widget called microblogger on the desktop, any introduction on it ?
<pr0xy> My BIOS says my processor is EM64T. Can I use the 64 bit install?
<Pici> pr0xy: Yes.
<pr0xy> would you recommend using 64 bit?
<jjman6> always
<abadr_> cg_, I don't use that widget but it's a client for twitter and identi,ca. Do you use any of those services?
<pr0xy> always use 64 bit?
<jjman6> i always do.  there's no reason to use 32bit.
<jjman6> 64bit has been around for over 10yrs
<SH0x> is there any advanted of installing nvidia driver from nvidia website comparing to default ones that came with kubuntu?
<cg_> abadr_, not so far. i get a little trouble to visit twitter, cause im behind the gfw, the damm thing. thank you
<BluesKaj> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<abadr_> np
<jaybomb> Is there an alternative desktop sharing client to krfb? Krfb crashe's on start very often.
<alvin> pr0xy: I think a lot of people still have that video card around. It was a very popular model. I use the Matrox G450 (was also very popular), but that one can't even boot the livecd.
<JeroenDeDauw> ToxinPowe: I had to manually copy the stuff to the file, as the control panel apparently fails at that, but apart from that it went smoothly :)
<pr0xy> which card? the GT240?
<ToxinPowe> JeroenDeDauw: maybe you have to can write the file (sudo) previously, but ok ;)
<pr0xy> alvin, which card of mine are you referring to? the GT240 or the MX4000?
<alvin> The MX :-)
<BluesKaj> SH0x, nvidia has pretty good support in linux , what's your issue ?
<JeroenDeDauw> ToxinPowe: I did kdesu the control panel, and also chmod'ded the file to 777, neither of which made the thing un-fail.
<ToxinPowe> JeroenDeDauw: okey
<pr0xy> oh, I don't like it. It can't run portal or any of my games under XP. :(
<SH0x> BluesKaj: just wandering which driver will work better for hd video on mplayer (ex. with vdpau)
<BluesKaj> SH0x, which nvidia card?
<SH0x> 8600 GT
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-current driver works fine with 8 series , SH0x ..I'm using with 7600gt with HD on our plasma tv without problems
<SH0x> BluesKaj: current-driver - you mean deafult which came with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes
<SH0x> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> mplayer isn't my fav player anymore , I've been using the dragon player it's simpler to use for my family , SH0x
<JeroenDeDauw> Meh! I named my machine "O.o" during Kubuntu install, but it's showing up as just "O" :(
<SH0x> BluesKaj: ok but im quite doubt that dragon will handle 1080p
<SH0x> i gues ill need do some benchamrks
<bulldog98> Hi guys
<bulldog98> I have an problem with my keyboard it’s not working anymore (tryed an otherone and the same result) with an other kubuntu computer it works
<BluesKaj> SH0x, dragonplayer can run 1080p without problems
<SH0x> bulldog98: i had just an issue with logging in, couldnt input name/pass, but i past it by clicking OK with mouse, then got WRONG PASS and then got the chance to type name pass
<smooph> Upgrade successful
<smooph> nice ;)
<SH0x> BluesKaj: how many ram u have on machine?
<bulldog98> SH0x: I’ve got autologin enabled, so it won’t work
<cg_> the new kde is awesome , i love it !
<smooph> I love the audio-mixer ... sound per app is a must and we finally have it :)
<BluesKaj> SH0x, 3G RAM
<elimental> Is there a facebook chat add-on for Kopete?
<pr0xy> how do I tell which Hard drive is which in the install?
<elimental> Its should tell you before and after what partitions in on the drive
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, in the terminal sudo fdisk -l
<pr0xy> It doesn't tell me which one has XP on it!
<BluesKaj> ntfs is xp
<pr0xy> There are 2 ntfs drives?
<elimental> pr0xy: I take it you have live disk?
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, pastebin the output from fdisk -l pls
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pr0xy> I'm trying the alternalte install right now!
<BluesKaj> pr0 use the the largest partition marked ext4, one will be a swap
<elb0w> Just installed Kubuntu and im getting "Geom Error" now
<elimental> I take it he has 2 x ntfs drives one with Windoze and one that is empty and he want to install Kubuntu on?
<elimental> best selution boot windows and delete the partition that you want
<elimental> and then come to kubuntu install and select the drive with no partition
<pr0xy> one's got XP, One's a backup, and there's a third that I want to install to. It doesn't show up, though.
<pr0xy> so, how do I install from the alternate disk or live cd? the alternate won't even display the hard drive I want Kubuntu on.
<Scunizi> pr0xy: should.. are you in the live environment and looking for the drive you want to install on?
<pr0xy> not anymore.
<Scunizi> pr0xy: ok.. were you?
<pr0xy> no, i was in the alternate install disk.
<kyubutsu> rekonq | clear browsing history fail
<pr0xy> i'll switch to live?
<Scunizi> pr0xy: and during the partitioning section did it show sda / sdb etc?
<pr0xy> ya
<Scunizi> pr0xy: no need to switch to live
<Scunizi> pr0xy: ok.. sda is one drive.. sdb is another drive sdc would be a third.. sda1 is the first partition on drive 1 etc.
<pr0xy> should I go back to alternate disk install? i'm in 10.04 on a usb now.
<Scunizi> pr0xy: the usb is a live cd environment.. you can stay there if you want
<pr0xy> no it's a full install on an external drive.
<Scunizi> pr0xy: ah.. well. did I answer your question about the drives?
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, you should have mentioned that before .. :(
<kyubutsu> >:(
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<pr0xy> not really, I need to find which internal drive is called backup hd. and I don't see backup hd. it's maxtor with a bunch of digits or wd and a bunch of random digits.
<kyubutsu> i like rekonq but just like konq it doenst do everything .. so, back to chromium until the kde team learns more tips from google  :(
<pr0xy> so, what do I need to do to get the drive's name?
<Scunizi> pr0xy: is the drive currently formatted and if so with what filesystem?
<kyubutsu> just browse drive content until find the info you need then look at name
<pr0xy> how do I find out? i don't see a disk utility of any sort
<kyubutsu> how do you know the drive isnt mounted
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me how to change which browser is used when a link is clicked in thunderbird? i have FF set in default applications in system settings... also, it used FF just fine before upgrading to maverick
<vivia> hi... if i leave the dist-upgrade window running and lock the screen to go home, will i find it safe when i'm back or will i be locked out of my session?
<kyubutsu> jmichaelx: it is sensical to assume whatever is your default browser is what will be opening web links
<pr0xy> I don't know if it is mounted or not. I think it is. i can browse drive contents in dolphin.
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: yes, it is sensical, but it is not working that way
<pr0xy> how do I tell if it's mounted?
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: i failed to mention that it is using konqueror.... i want it to use FF, sorry about that
<pr0xy> how do I tell if it's mounted?
<kyubutsu> jmichaelx: am currently on 10.10 but there should be a settings option inside thunderbid for that..
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: if there is, i have not been able to locate it. as i said, i am also currently in maverick
<kyubutsu> kontact uses kmail . not thunderbird
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, the best thing for you to do is download and burn gparted live cd and use it to find and format the partitions you need to install to .
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pr0xy> well, I can install from the CD it doesn't work, though.
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: yes, but i do not use kontact
<pr0xy> when I boot it up from the hard drive.
<kyubutsu> jmichaelx: i guess my point is i cannot help with thunderbird 'cause i dont have it
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: did you order that video card?
<BluesKaj> pr0xy, it seems to me that you don't know how to read a partition table , i suggest you go on google/wiki and read about partition tables.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i just happened to see a sale on geforce 210 cards, will message you in offtopic, if you are there
<pr0xy> I don't know how to read it without a disk utility, and the live CD doesn't install.
<pr0xy> I'm using a gt240 card.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, not yet , I'm still debating :)
<kyubutsu> !kpart
<kyubutsu> heh
<pr0xy> ok. I read up on partition tables, but that isn't helping.
<pr0xy> dang it.
<pr0xy> hello?
<Scunizi> !manual | pr0xy Perhaps this will help
<ubottu> pr0xy Perhaps this will help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pr0xy> not helpful :(
<kyubutsu> ask in #linux .. lots of keyboard cowboys there
<kyubutsu> err, ##linux
<pr0xy> me?
<kyubutsu> rekonq fails to playback some embedded video even after installing kubuntu-restricted -extras!
<kyubutsu> wish it didnt and i wouldnt have to go back to chromium .. also, importing bookmarks from chromium was a fail
<Galvatron_2> Hi
<Cato37> hello room.
<Cato37> oops. sorry. old habits die hard.
<Cato37> i have upgraded to 10.10. is there a page that shows how to change rekonq so that it seperates the url from the search fields?
<Galvatron_2> Sorry in advace, but main Ubuntu channel is lie a midst of a tornado. My issue is not related to any particular desktop enviroment, or at least so I guess. My Ubuntu 9.10 freezes during desktop loading almost every single time I turn on the machine and sometimes also after reboot/reset). The cause seem to be my USB Modems (tested both Sagem F@st 8000 and Thomson SpeedTouch 330): http://pastebin.com/hQ1Mdd69 - unfortunately theres almost 
<Galvatron_2> Google about this.
<dillzz_> DPMS help anyone???? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=7afc8840a87d78140db6b8007cce0bcf&t=156026
<gomateshwar> i am having  problem with NIC. its not getting detected. lspci shows 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. Device ffff (rev 01)
<whysoserious> How d'ya
<whysoserious> Did your IP appear too into your login?
<ironsight> is there a way to make rekonq show the install plugins screen again, the first time it did, I had apt installing some stuff?
<jschall> My volume control in meerkat is really laggy
<jschall> I'll change the volume and it'll take effect 5-10 seconds later
<jschall> and it makes it really annoying, i've turned it up too far and had to yank the speaker cable a few times now
<jschall> anyone else with this problem?
<Machtin> jschall: i recall havin that..
<jschall> Machtin: i recall having it a long time ago too
<jschall> Machtin: but now it's back
<jschall> it's probably pulseaudio's fault
<Machtin> i agree on blaming pulseaudio ;) no clue whether removing works.
<Machtin> however, i don't have it anymore.. so it was fixed by some update.
<Machtin> or something i did, which i didn't know i did.. which i doubt
<jschall> Machtin: this was in meerkat?
<Machtin> yup, but alpha
<jschall> Machtin: mmm.
<Machtin> however.. anyone got a hint on how to change my brightness on my notebook? (lenovo z360)
<jschall> what's the ppa for the kde 4.5.2?
<Machtin> it's not quite perfect to have it run on full brightness when i need some battery charge left for 2 hours of university :)
<Machtin> uhm, no clue to be honest
<Machtin> have you tried removing pulseaudio jschall?
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm having troubles finding the linux driver for a canon mp250 - can anybody with superior Google skills help me out here? :)
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw: ?
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw: canon printer?
<JeroenDeDauw> Peace-: Yeah
<Peace-> ok there is a database
<Peace-> just a moment
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/buy-linux-compatible-stuff/ there is printer database
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw: you need to download a ppd file
<Peace-> then ...
<Peace-> just go with the browser  http://localhost:631/
<Peace-> and you can install a printer with cup's web interface
<Peace-> there is an option where you can set your ppd file
<Peace-> if  you are not able to find it in the printer databse...
<Peace-> there is a BIG problem
<andras> amilo
<JeroenDeDauw> Peace-: Can you direct link to the database?
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw: omg .. i have written that page just because i don't want write and search the samething 1000times
<jschall> present windows freezes my netbook every time. amarok is still playing though
<JeroenDeDauw> Peace-: I can't find the driver I need via the links on the page you linked
<JeroenDeDauw> I found over 9000 others, but that doesn't help me
<tom___> Hello
<tom___> I used lucid and the knetworkmanager in system tray. By installation of Maverick it disappeared. Network is working, even wireless. But I have no icon for that anymore. I read that a plasma-widget replaced the knetworkmanager. But I cannot see it and also cannot add this widget (even it seems to be installed "lates version ..."). Has anyone of you an idea on that?
<bloodsmith> Anyone know of a good .cbr reader? GTK didnt work with the files I had.
<bowser> hi all, is it possible to glabally change, whether Kubuntu will show me MiB or MB?
<glauce> hi folks. I've just installed kubuntu 10.10. I am now trying to install kdegames from kubuntu dvd. I could do it when in live-cd, but I can't do it through kpackagekit. can you gimme a clue?
<glauce> I get a (!) fail on network...
<glauce> I thought it was simple as starting kpackakit and inserting the dvd, but it seems I was wrong...
<glauce> kpackagekit*
<bowser> glauce, is your networking enabled? check the network widget/plasmoid in the panel
<glauce> bowser: I think so.
<glauce> there's a icon saying for updates...
<bowser> glauce: click on the network icon, you can disable wifi and networking in general
<glauce> bowser: I really can't see network icon... but I'm here... weird...
<glauce> glauce: okay, found it. A little cell phone... what may I do?
<glauce> glauce: disable it?
<glauce> glauce: but kpackagekit doesn't get software right from the dvd?
<glauce> the error: E: Error cdrom://Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101008)/ maverick/main bomber i386 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2
<glauce> File not found
<glauce> And I could install it when in live-dvd... weird, ins't it?
<seank_> Hi, where can I set a socks proxy in Kubuntu 10.10?  Kopete won't work.  There is no socks proxy field in network proxy settings.
<seank_> Ubuntu, however, has a socks proxy field for its network proxy settings
<m_tadeu> hi...what do I have to do in order to have file tags for nepomuk?
<dolio> You need to turn nepomuk on. It's "Desktop Search" under the system settings.
<m_tadeu> It's on...but the input for tagging doesn't show up in the pannel
<dolio> In dolphin, you mean?
<m_tadeu> yup
<dolio> I'm afraid I don't know, then.
<m_tadeu> thanks :) anyone else have any advice?
<seank_> Anyone know how to set a socks proxy in kubuntu?
<timd_> hey people I never used this.  How is everybody?
<James147> !hi | timd_
<James147> :S
<timd_> I'm just wasting a little time at the gig.
<glauce> hi folks. After installing, how can I install software fro kubuntu dvd? is there a tutorial about it? I simply can't do it using kpackagekit...
<bowser> glauce: sorry, I've never installed anything from the dvd
<glauce> bowser: what I found too weird is that I can install software easily from it when in dvd-live mode... can't do the same when the system is installed... nonsense...
<James147> glauce: you should be able to enable the repo on the dvd from in kpackagekit
<glauce> James147: And how am I supposed to do that? I've already tried it...
<James147> glauce: what version of kubuntu are you suiong?
<James147> using ^^
<glauce> James147: 10.10
<Machtin> i want to adjust my screen brightness on kubuntu.. applet's there but doesn't have any effect. it's on my notebook (leonovo z360)
<glauce> James147: I've just installed it.
<Machtin> any suggestions?
<James147> kpackagekit > settings (tab on the left) > edit origins > other software > check the entry for the cd/dvd
<ubuntum> Hello, need some help with AD on Linux. I have AD authentication working, but login is very slow, cached login isn't working, and I can't login to local accounts when disconnected from the network. Thanks!
<slooksterpsv> this is the freenode.net irc right?
<rww> slooksterpsv: yes
<slooksterpsv> ok KDE is awesome, it was just the upgrade that fubar'ed my system, this is working really well, I'm so surprised
<tom___> has anyone an idea because of a disappered knetwork icon in the system tray after update to Maverick?
<glauce> James147: I've installing rekonq extras, kpackagekit locked. Next, I'll try it. thanks.
<tom___> network is working, but there is no icon and i have no control over it
<James147> tom___: the widget should have been installed, which uninstalls knetworkmanager, add it back by right clicking the panel/desktop > add widgets > search for "Network Managment" and drag it back (or right click the systray > sstray settings and add it through that)
<max> hi all
<max> :)
<Guest30845> hi
<tom___> James147: Thank you very much!!
<tom___> it worked.
<trichard> hey, after upgrading my KDE packages to 4.5.2 on 10.10 plasma doesn't seem to start anymore
<tom___> I thought that I had already tried that
<tom___> but have not found the right one
<Guest30845> hi
<tom___> Anyway: Thanks!!
<Guest30845> whats problem trichard
<James147> trichard: can you start it in a terminal? (run "plasma-desktop")
<Guest30845> ?
<slooksterpsv> I may be a KDE Fan lol, Gnome is amazing I love Gnome, but KDE 4.5 they've really done well on, it's all so fluid, everything just works so well! I'm going to hang in here in case I run into issues.
<trichard> James147: no
<trichard> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.plasma-desktop was not provided by any .service files" "
<James147> trichard: then does it give an error?
<Guest30845> slooksterpsv yes
<trichard> James147: That's all it gives
<Guest30845> gnome is amazing
<James147> trichard: hmm, I dont think they are fatial errors
<James147> glauce: then go to #ubuntu
<James147> Guest30845: ^^ sorry
<trichard> James147: plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/ion_wunderground.so: undefined symbol: _ZN12IonInterface14resetCompletedEPS_b
<trichard> <unknown program name>(5310)/: Communication problem with  "plasma-desktop" , it probably crashed.
<trichard> that might be the problem
<glauce> James147: ?
<James147> trichard: create a new user and see if it starts for them
<trichard> probably has something to do with yawp's dataengines
<Guest30845> oky thnx
<James147> glauce: tab completed the wrong name sorry :)
<glauce> James147: okay. :)
<slooksterpsv> When I move windows around in KDE it seems jittery
<trichard> James147: Removing yawp helped, i think yawp needs an update :)
<slooksterpsv> brb
<slooksterpsv> that's better =D
<glauce> James147: dvd is installed as cdrom...
<j_trip> hello kubuntu
<j_trip> three cheers for a great kubuntu release :)
<BajK> does anybody know an imaging program that can print out files in a specific printout size, like the image is 2800x900 pixels and i want it printed out as 140x450mm
<BajK> (gimp is broken so far)
<BluesKaj> BajK, not sure , but check out imagemagick
<crunch2> Hi, i have installed kubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, every time i reboot he keeps changing between the netbook interface and the regular desktop. How can i set by default to start with the "regular" desktop?
<BluesKaj> crunch2, netbook interface ?
<BajK> Is it normal that since 4.5 screensaver stops when the password dialog appears on a locked workstation?
<crunch2> BluesKaj: yes
<j_trip> cruch2, i think there is a setting in the 'system settings' under workspace that specifies if kde is configured for netbook versus desktop
<j_trip> sorry,crunch
<j_trip> otherwise are you referring to the search and launch activity?
<crunch2> j_trip: i checked and it there, but it would be ok, if it would assume that value by default :)
<slooksterpsv> Question, how do I make it to where pidgin contact sign ins don't show in the notification try, I'd only like it to show them in there when someone ims me
<j_trip> crunch2: yeah I guess that it's odd that it seems to be alternating, have you done a significant update, whereas maybe you could be flipping between two different versions of the system pre and post update?
<slooksterpsv> nvm got it, found the area in pidgin where I can change that
<BluesKaj> crunch2, maybe the login page menu has a choice
<crunch2> j_trip: nop, i installed it from scratch and then updated
<crunch2> BluesKaj:  i have searched but haven't found. thks
<cragdor> Hi all, i'm having a little trouble, booting a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10, with nvidia software raid. I don't thing grub is finding the kernel/partition
<BluesKaj> crunch2, what are the choices in the menu on the login page ?
<BluesKaj> cragdor, nvidia software raid ?
<cragdor> BlueKaj, Yeah nvidia fake raid
<James147> cragdor: Fake raid dosent work very well in linux
<cragdor> I got it working very well with 10.04, but i just did a fresh install to get rid of some components i installed form src, and i can't remember what i did with 10.04
<BluesKaj> gawd , I havent used a raid controller for over 10 yrs , forgot about it
<crunch2> BluesKaj:  under system administration tab
<cragdor> Found this going to give it a go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<crunch2> BluesKaj: i cant find nothing related to the default interface
<BluesKaj> crunch2, I just do a plain dual boot but I'm running just one hdd
<BluesKaj> oops sorry wrong  guy
<BluesKaj> cragdor, are you running multiple hdds ?
<cragdor> Yes, two HD's Raid0, pationed four times as Root, Home, Swap, WindowsXP(Games)
<slooksterpsv> Kubuntu seems jittery, on like flash, moving windows, etc. do I need to reinstall my graphics card driver? it was installed in Gnome, but I've since added KDE via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - so should I reinstall the graphics driver?
<glauce> Is it possible to install kdegames from maverick dvd to hdd?
<cragdor> BluesKaj, Yes, two HD's Raid0, pationed four times as Root, Home, Swap, WindowsXP(Games)
<cragdor> BluesKaj, I don't think grub is loading dmraid, so it can't find the fakeraid
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, no the same driver should work for gnome and kde
<slooksterpsv> hmmm seems sluggish is all for doing things that run fast in gnome
<BluesKaj> cragdor, maybe a Hardware raid controller is worth looking at
<cragdor> BlueKaj, Possibly but i know it works, as it use to work with 10.04 before the wipe, and it has a lot of work on it
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, you could try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras for flash etc
<cragdor> BlueKaj, If the installer picks it up fine, and installs onto the disks then it should work surely. Perhaps when i get it working i will document
<slooksterpsv> I've installed the restricted extras already hmm
<BluesKaj> James147, are you able to help cragdor , I'm not familiar with raid / fake raid setups
<James147> BluesKaj: all I know is fake raid is a pain in linux :)
<BluesKaj> James147, right :)
<cragdor> BluesKaj, James147 - Lol, yeah it was last time. But at least this time it installed grub correctly onto the partition, I get grub, just not Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah slooksterpsv , but I'm not sure if the ubuntu and kubuntu-restricted-extras cover graphics etc on differnt DEs
<BluesKaj> slooksterpsv, they don't I run both gnome and kde , and ubuntu-restricted-extras just upgrade whereas , kubuntu-restricted-extras didn't
<BluesKaj> err upgraded
<kalib> Hi people. How can I install kivio on Kubuntu? Didn't find it on aptitude.
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<kalib> BluesKaj, I already have KDE. I need kivio. :/
<BluesKaj> sorry kalib , that was for my benefit , I'm exploring the differences in media on kde and gnome
<kalib> ok.
<kalib> Anyone knows how can I install kivio on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kalib, http://linuxappfinder.com/package/kivio
<kalib> thanks
<j_trip> in the Device Viewer in KInfocenter my netbook's wlan1 is listed and it displays the mac address however the network connection widget lists the wlan interface as unavailable, is it still probably a driver issue?
<BluesKaj> np, kalib ,google-linux is your friend
<klaxian> k3b seems to stop burning disks after the first layer has been burned.  any ideas?
<thechris> I need help finding my network printer
<thechris> kde4 doens't seem to make this easy like previous versions
<BluesKaj> klaxian, make sure layer jumps is an option in k3b / settings/configure/devices
<akR4> hi here.
<klaxian> BluesKaj: checking
<j_trip> just in case anyone else has an hp 210, yes you need to run updates and then look for restricted drivers the STAs worked great for me
<klaxian> BluesKaj: i don't see that in Devices.  it just shows my writer drive and its automatically detected capabilities
<klaxian> BluesKaj: i have k3b 2.0.1
<BluesKaj> klaxian, yeah , the default cdrom shows up in devices , but I can't think of why the double layer doesn't burn , maybe you could try a different burn app , check kpackagekit
<klaxian> BluesKaj: it burns the first layer then stops with I/O error.  it used to work in Kubuntu 10.04, though I'm not sure if this is specifically related to the upgrade or not
<BluesKaj> klaxian, could be , sorry but I seldom burn dvd.cds anymore , having put a lot of our media on a server
<klaxian> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> and usb
<komander> greetings...I'm new to this...can someone help
<bulldog98> !ask | komander
<ubottu> komander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cragdor> Hi all, Anyone else getting issues with NVIDIA prop driver and Kubuntu 10.10
<pibarnas> is kubuntu dvd install software installable after kubuntu installon a hdd? How? I can't figure it out.
<slooksterpsv> ok figured out why it was so slow, I reinitialized my xorg.conf file as it wasn't taking full use of my ati graphics card, so I did the following: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back && sudo aticonfig --initial   everything is running so much better, faster, etc.
<bulldog98> pibarnas: go to kpackagekit
<bulldog98> pibarnas: settings
<pibarnas> bulldog98: ?
<bulldog98> pibarnas: I discribe you how to add your DVD as a Software Source, so you can install software from it
<pibarnas> bulldog98: okay.
<pibarnas> bulldog98: that's exactly what I need.
<pibarnas> bulldog98: I can't use it.
<bulldog98> pibarnas: kpackagekit-> settings-> ... sources
<pibarnas> bulldog98: okay...
<bulldog98> pibarnas: other software
<bulldog98> add cd
<bulldog98> then reload your software sources and it should use your dvd
<bulldog98> DVD has to be in your DVD-Reader
<pibarnas> bulldog98: nevertheless the dvd is mounted on volumes, kpackagekit shows an error mounting cdrom...
<pibarnas> bulldog98: do I have to edit a file, such as fstab? dvd is being mounted correctly despite this fact.
<pibarnas> bulldog98: it is on dvd-reader.
<m_tadeu> hi...I copyed a folder full of documents to another foler, but the metadata from nepomuk is not copied...is there a way to sync this data?
<styles2304> I have smb.conf setup to allow multiple users to connect. Each user in smb.conf is an actual linux user, has a samba password, and belongs to the group that the share is owned by. However, I can't connect with any but the linux admin account. What is preventing me from connecting with multiple users?
#kubuntu 2010-10-14
 * olive_tree says "Hello World!"
 * olive_tree says "Hello World!"
<olive_tree> Are you all using Linux?
<James147> olive_tree: given this is the support channel for kubuntu... a linux distrabution i would say most of us do :)
<Cato37> i am having some problems with the 10.10 upgrade. everytime i reboot, the desktop effects are turned off by "another application."it there a fix for this?
<johannes_> hi I have kubuntu maverick running and a 1055t amd phenom II, how can I check, if turbo core works ?
<Malediktus> huhu gauda
<gauda> lol
<Malediktus> are you using linux?
<gauda> have a guess..
<Malediktus> nah, methinks your usink amiga
<seanvk_> Are there plans to add support for system settings -> Network proxy -> socks proxy?
<gauda> actually i am an apple fan boy
<Malediktus> hihi
<kawfish_> How can I mute only laptop speakers with kmix?
<styles2304> I have smb.conf setup to allow multiple users to connect. Each user in smb.conf is an actual linux user, has a samba password, and belongs to the group that the share is owned by. However, I can't connect with any but the linux admin account. What is preventing me from connecting with multiple users?
<kawfish_> Just to give more info. I can mute the external speaker from alsamixer, but if i adjust kmix vol it turns the sound up again.
<styles2304> Or maybe someone can just help me setup multiple users for samba shares based on smb.conf?
<ChrisE> styles2304, i'd guess it's something to do with permissions on the directories you're trying to share
<styles2304> Where would I check the permissions and then change them?
<styles2304> is that the drwxr-xr-x that's listed before each directory if I ls -l?
<ChrisE> yes, check the permissions and the ownership is what you expect for each directory
<styles2304> In this particular case, the ownership for all the directories are of the user system_manager and the group system_manager
<styles2304> and I can login to them with system_manager
<styles2304> however, even if I change ownership to sound_room and the group sound_room
<styles2304> I can't access them with the user sound_room
<styles2304> the valid users in smb.conf seem to have no effect on this
<ChrisE> what is the permissions set to?
<styles2304> I'm not sure where to check that
<styles2304> or is that in the smb.conf?
<ChrisE> the start of the ls -l line for each should be something like drwx------ or drwx-r-xr-x
<styles2304> ah ok, yeah, each one is the same: drwxr-xr-x
<ChrisE> can your users log-in?  i'm assuming you're sharing their home directories
<styles2304> yeah, the users can login to linux
<styles2304> no, I'm just creating directories under /srv/samba/ and assigning as mapped drives on windows
<ChrisE> just as an experiment, can they mount their home directories on the windows machine?
<styles2304> I'm not sure . . . let me try real quick
<styles2304> crap, I've got to restart because I've already logged in under system_manager
<styles2304> brb
<ChrisE> i gotta go to bed, it's 1.30 here, sorry i couldn't help you further
<styles2304> Ok, the answer is no, they can't even access their home directories from windows
<styles2304> ONLY system_manager can access for some reason
<Morbius> Does anyone know how to figure out output values for key bindings to add new input to konsole?  (Settings - edit current profile - input - edit)  I have a program which is expecting Control-Enter and some Control-Function keys and I don't know what output to send. (ex: Del =  \E[3~    what would ^F1 be?)
<seanvk_> When switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, does Kubuntu network manager not read the gconf wireless settings?
<moetunes> I don't think it would - gconf is for gnome apps settings
<seanvk_> moetunes: have you ever heard of a way to import?
<moetunes> sorry but no...
<moetunes> I don't do wireless or gnome
<dasKreech> seanvk: What are you trying to pull across?
<seanvk> dasKreech: I have my vpn and wlan settings in gconf for Gnome and just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu
<glauce> is it possible to install offline softwares from kubuntu 10.10 dvd? How?
<dasKreech> seanvk: Ah no. The secrets are locked. At the Desktop Summit this year they will have a secrets collaboration so that things like security keys and passwords will be stored once and work regardless if it is a Gnome or KDE app
<dasKreech> glauce: Yes
<seanvk> dasKreech: Thanks for the details.
<dasKreech> Enable the DVD repo (happens automatically when you mount the DVD I think)
<glauce> dasKreech: I could install kdegames as dvd-live, but I couldnt install it from dvd when installed.
<glauce> dasKreech: I get an error when adding it...
<MaxGonz> a ver que pasa
<MaxGonz> alguien que me diga hola...!!!!!
<dasKreech> glauce: What error?
<dasKreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MaxGonz> amm,
<MaxGonz> sorry
<MaxGonz> i don't know
<glauce> dasKreech: nevertheless it's mounted, the kpackagekit says it isn't.
<dasKreech> glauce: Ah hold on
<glauce> dasKreech: okay
<dasKreech> MaxGonz: Hola ingles please :)
<dasKreech> glauce: When you go to settings you can see the repos?
<glauce> dasKreech: yep, I can see them.
<dasKreech> glauce: which ones are enabled?
<MaxGonz> yes friend, I did not know (dasKreech)
<dasKreech> MaxGonz: It's ok :) Welcome
<glauce> dasKreech: almost all of them, includind cdrom.
<MaxGonz> thank
<glauce> dasKreech: that is the odd thing... =/
<dasKreech> glauce: well .. if you are online it will ignore the DVD since the servers are always more up to date
<dasKreech> Apt will always pull the latest files if possible
<glauce> dasKreech: I've tried offline too... it didn't work.
<glauce> dasKreech: it says I'm not online...
<glauce> I never thought it couuld be so difficult install some simple games in a desktop...
<moetunes> I thought the dvd was just the cd install + language packs
<glauce> moetunes: I thought it too, I was surprised when I could install offline the kdegames...
<dasKreech> moetunes: It's the main repo as well
<moetunes> oh
<glauce> and even more surprised when I could not do the same with the system installed.
<dasKreech> if the games are from universe then you will need net
<glauce> dasKreech: even if they exists on dvd??
<glauce> It's a serious lack, in my opinion.
<glauce> and the fact it cant be mounted by installer, when it is mounted in the system... too weird.
<dasKreech> glauce: You can fool it if you like
<glauce> dasKreech: ?
<dasKreech> glauce: Apt also always gets closer files before further away
<glauce> dasKreech: okay...
<dasKreech> so if the files are the same on the server and the DVD then it will use the DVD. If the files are on the hard drive it will use that instead
<dasKreech> So if you know what package you want just copy it from the pool on the DVD to /var/cache/apt/archives and it will install
<glauce> dasKreech: okay. and where do the files are on dvd? I can't see any of them, they're compressed on some file?
<dasKreech> Might be I don't use the DVD is there a casper file or some  file that's suspciously large? :)
<glauce> let me see...
<glauce> dasKreech: nothing up to 10 MB around here... =/
<dasKreech> hmm
<glauce> where do these guys hide the softwares??
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<JontheEchidna> dasKreech: ^
<jaybomb> Has anyone tried krfb (desktop sharing) in 10.10?  Krfb crashes on start for me with a segmentation fault.
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: glauce is asking for some help with setting a DVD as an apt source
<JontheEchidna> I've never done that, so I don't think I can help there...
<dasKreech> Seems to be set but isn't working I don't have a way to confirm or troubleshoot right now. can you help?
<JontheEchidna> not really :(
<dasKreech> Well do you know where the packages are kept on the DVD?
<JontheEchidna> They aren't actually kept as files. The pool is raw data, iirc
<JontheEchidna> you might be able to add the DVD as a source with software-properties
<JontheEchidna> but I think you have to let APT handle it
<JontheEchidna> you can't just copy the archives off the DVD
<glauce> what a good thing to know... =/
<JontheEchidna> In KPackageKit, in the settings part, there should be a button called "Edit software sources" or something
<JontheEchidna> Clicking that should prompt for the password and open the software properties dialog
<JontheEchidna> in the "Other software" tab there should be an "Add CD-ROM" button that should do what you want
<JontheEchidna> it should add the CD-ROM, and then you can do the usual sudo apt-get install to install whatever package you wanted off the DVD
<glauce> JontheEchidna: the cdrom is already added. the installer says it isnt mounted when it is mounted in the system.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> yeah, dunno how much farther than that I can help
<glauce> and say that Im not in the web.
<glauce> I think it could be more easy to install software from cd/dvd on (k|u)buntu
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: Was it always raw? I'm almost sure I remember copying files off a DVD before
<JontheEchidna> pretty sure. at least on the CD
<JontheEchidna> the DVD could be different seeing as it has a lot more packages
<dasKreech> A decent amount more
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, I haven't had a computer capable of reading a DVD since decemberish last year
<dasKreech> wouldn't a USB key be the same?
<Kethal> Does kubuntu 10.10 use KDE4.5?
<dasKreech> Kethal: yes
<Kethal> thx
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all.
<leandrosansilva> Is openoffice working on kubuntu installations on your machines?
<dasKreech> I'd guess. what's up?
<leandrosansilva> I'm using kubuntu 10.04 and when I updated kde with backports, openoffice stopped to work
<leandrosansilva> now my girlfirend has installed kubuntu 10.10 and openoffice doen't open with the same error: X-Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<leandrosansilva>        Major opcode: 62 (X_CopyArea)
<leandrosansilva>        Resource ID:  0x0
<leandrosansilva>        Serial No:    470 (470)
<leandrosansilva> These errors are reported asynchronously,
<FloodBotK2> leandrosansilva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leandrosansilva> set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging
<glauce> JontheEchidna: dasKreech well, I give up. I try to get a better connection then I install the games... thank you, guys.
<leandrosansilva> (sorry) http://pastebin.com/ia9PNmuw
<dasKreech> glauce: sorry I couldn't help
<glauce> dasKreech: no problem.
<dasKreech> leandrosansilva: Woudln't happen to have the same video card?
<leandrosansilva> so openoffice only worked when we removed the kde integration package openoffice.org-kde
<leandrosansilva> So i think it can be a bug in the kde integration system
<leandrosansilva> she's using osygen theme
<dasKreech> leandrosansilva: hmm seems interesting can you file a bug against the oxygen theme with your video driver and the version of the kde OO.o package ?
<leandrosansilva> Yes, I can. I just wanted to know of any other people is having the same problem
<dasKreech> leandrosansilva: http://ur1.ca/226hp read that and see if it's your issue
<leandrosansilva> dasKreech: yes, the problem started when I change the qt render system to raster
<dasKreech> ok :)
<leandrosansilva> Do you use the software rendering system on kubuntu?
<leandrosansilva> here it's very slow... So I've changed to raster, which is faster
<retry> I just updated from 9.10 to 10.4 (lts)...the old kernel works the new kernel boots up with no display.  What could be the problem?
<Morbius> it could be trying to use a display mode that is out of bounds...  is there no display at all, or does the monitor give an error message?
<Morbius> ^retry
<retry> the display is blank
<retry> I found this
<retry> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Morbius> did it work?
<retry> haven't had a chance to try yet
<retry> but I will
<retry> not tonight
<retry> just collecting potential things to try right now
<retry> it's just interesting to me that the old 9.10 kernel works fine
<retry> and the 10.04 one does not
<retry> so even though the nvidia drivers were updated, that's not a problem for the older kernel
<pibarnas> it is impossible to install software from dvd source in (k)?ubuntu. it's a bug.
<Live_session_use> Hay, (maybe)summa you know me as Optiplex-GX620 or Gameboyman99 but who cares... anyway my Kubuntu 10.10 upgrade failed and now I get this error message: PROBLEM: I can't send it for two reasons: 1. I don't want to create a launchpad.net account and 2. It's way too long to write, as I can't copy/paste it; Kubuntu doesn't run past the 5-dot screen then a VERY long error message pops up...
<Live_session_use> P.S. I don't know the error unless I restart...
<kyubutsu> is there a command to clear rekonq history?
<Live_session_use> P.P.S. It has problems with a lot of .py files
<Live_session_use> Hello any1 there??  I'm gonna crawl into my bed and hope some miracle happens
<Live_session_use> Goodbye........................
<slooksterpsv> alrighty I'm here ppls I can see if I can help, kyubutsu - like clear the history for rekonq in the terminal?
<kyubutsu> slooksterpsv: that'd be fine too
<kyubutsu> point is , rekonq history is borked here.. how about yours
<slooksterpsv> I deleted the history file in terminal and it cleared the history, let me try from the rekonq menu
<slooksterpsv> it deleted for me
<slooksterpsv> from the wrench icon -> clear private data - then clear, it deleted my history
<kyubutsu> i see.. i'll reinstall rekonq and see if that does it
<slooksterpsv> in terminal its located at: ~/.kde/apps/rekonq/history - so you could just type in rm ~/.kde/apps/rekonq/history - and see what happens with that
<kyubutsu> thanks for input
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu - when you reinstall have it purge the installation of it
 * kyubutsu nods
<BenPA> hi all ... I am using Kubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 and Firestarter. I get a box each time I start that says Information - KdeSudo ... No command arguments supplied!
<BenPA> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<BenPA> KdeSudo will now exit... ... in the Autostart under System Settings says ... su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/firestarter ... how can I fix this ... I sent a bug report but no response
<FloodBotK2> BenPA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyubutsu> slooksterpsv: you having any issues with video playback on it too?
<BenPA> sorry wasn't intended to flood thought it would fit in one line
<slooksterpsv> I did, I had to reinitialize my xorg file for fglrx (for the drivers) what do you use, ati, nvidia, or intel?
<slooksterpsv> su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/firestarter ? - haven't seen that
<kyubutsu> nvidia , youtube played fine , just other embedded videos didnt play
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu, oh let me try another embedded video, do you mean like metacafe, dailymotion, etc.?
<slooksterpsv> BenPA is that the exact command it says?
<kyubutsu> yes
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: yes
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu - what browser
<kyubutsu> rekonq
<kyubutsu> then again i'll what i get after reinstalling it
<kyubutsu> *see
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu - chrome works for me, let me try rekonq - BenPA - still researching that
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: ty
<slooksterpsv> BenPA - open a terminal and type in ls /usr/sbin/firestarter - and see if firestarter shows in the terminal
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: yes it does
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu - playback is really choppy in rekonq
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: firestarter starts and asks for a password as it is suppose to but I keep getting that darn box
<slooksterpsv> for the how to run kdesudo
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: I did change it at one point but not sure of which switches to use
<jmichaelx> so is konqueror simply not included in maverick?
<slooksterpsv> jmichaelx - it's now rekonq
<maco> jmichaelx: yep, finally replaced
<slooksterpsv> rekonq is nice, still sluggish on flash, but great otherwise
<jmichaelx> slooksterpsv: ok, but i don't think that rekonq is derived from konqueror.... is it?
<maco> after what... 2 years of jr complaining that he cant read slashdot in the default browser?
<maco> jmichaelx: no its a webkit-based browser that uses kdelibs
<jmichaelx> maco: sweet. good riddance to konqueror
<maco> basically a rewrite with webkit instead of khtml because umm... khtml...not so much on the compatibility with the internets thing
<jmichaelx> even though ultimately webkit is derived from khtml
<maco> yes its a fork
<maco> but with a *lot* of devel behind it that makes it much more standards compliant and featureful
<slooksterpsv> BenPA - I would try purging Firestarter, then reinstalling and resetting up the configuration,
<maco> (say "thank you" to apple)
<jmichaelx> yes, for sure
<jmichaelx> ty to apple, and now to google, too
<maco> BenPA: can i suggest using gufw instead of firestarter? firestarter's been unmaintained for a few years and cant handle > 1 interface at a time
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: not a problem I can do that but what do I substitute as the kdesudo command instead of su-to-root command
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: I didn't know that firestarter was unmaintained
<bigbrovar> is anyone  having issues with bluedevil on kubuntu? it sometimes fails sending files to my mobile device. I never had such problem running it on kubuntu 10.04
<slooksterpsv> BenPA - maco stated that
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: it is still in the repos
<maco> BenPA: because it still builds ;-)
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: sorry
<slooksterpsv> BenPA - I personally use gufw, as its a very simple interface, especially if you need to quickly add tcp and udp ports to open on the firewall or block specific ones
<maco> it compiles, it stays put. even things that dont compile tend to stick around a while. things that dont compile were purged before 10.04, but that was the first time in years
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - umm... let me try bluedevil, what kind of a mobile device and what kind of connection
<bigbrovar> its the Nokia N900 and although its also unable to pair, my main problem is sending files to the device.
<BenPA> slooksterpsv: I use it because the people I have converted from windows needed something simple
<bigbrovar> slooksterpsv: .
<slooksterpsv> BenPA - try gufw, see how simple it is, it's really not that bad
<BenPA> maco: I will try gufw but like I was telling slooksterpsv ... I need something simple for the converted one LOL
<maco> BenPA: gufw is simple
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - how far away is the device when you pair it with your computer
<maco> ufw is a simple cli frontend to iptables, and gufw is a simple frontend to *that* -- its what ubuntu ships
<BenPA> maco: ok
<bigbrovar> slooksterpsv: very close infact its almost in physical contact with my laptop.  distance is not the issue here
<maco> so...firestarter in 10.10 is version 1.0.3.  the one in 6.06 is also 1.0.3.  there are no older ubuntu repositories still online to look for more-than-4-and-a-half-years-old packages to see how long ago 1.0.3 was
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - I probably won't be able to help I forgot my computer doesn't have bluetooth, its my apple that does, so I can't try pairing up devices and seeing what happens (or send files) - how large of files are you sending to the device?
<maco> BenPA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firestarter_%28firewall%29  january 2005 apparently. so over 5.5 years old
<bigbrovar> less than 5mb.. its might be an issue with bluedevil rc4 which is the version shipped on kubuntu 10.10
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - lets see if we can find a ppa that may have an updated version
<bigbrovar> It worked very well with RC2 which I used on lucid.
<maco> iirc, rc4 = final
<maco> final & ubuntu's final freeze were almost simultaneous
<bigbrovar> I don't know if its an issue with my hardware but like I said RC2 worked very well without any issue on lucid.. but now I can barely get sending of files to work.
<slooksterpsv> maco - oh really? odd, didn't know that; bigbrovar - we could uninstall the version of bluedevil you have now and get the rc2 version from a ppa temporarily and see if that resolves the issue, otherwise it may be an issue with the kernel as this is a new kernel
<BenPA> maco: should I enable both gufw and ufw under preferences?
<maco> BenPA: sure
<BenPA> maco: and what level do you suggest?  I sometimes go through airports and outside locations
<bigbrovar> slooksterpsv: u have a point there. never thought a newer kernel could affect the performance of a bluetooth.. hmm
<maco> BenPA: mm not sure. what options does it give? i tend to use ufw from command line
<BenPA> maco: low medium high and full
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - well with changes to the kernel, drivers may be affected as well; with 2.6.35-14 my ati drivers wouldn't work, with -19, they worked alright -22 they work perfectly, so far; also my touchpad wouldn't let me edge scroll until 2.6.32-24
<maco> BenPA: try medium and see how you like it?
<maco> thats more options than the command line one. that one i tell it to deny all then i give it "sudo ufw allow <service>" (daap for music sharing, ssh, whatever)
<bigbrovar> slooksterpsv: do u know any ppa that packages bluedevil.. I know there was a ppa I used which has the RC2 package but I cant remember the which
<BenPA> maco: last question is there a indicator that can be placed in the system tray to indicate that an event has happened?
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar: https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<bigbrovar> thanks
<maco> BenPA: not that i know of, but firestarter's doing that was always rather silly.. traffic on the interface is nothing to worry about, but thats that itd alert on
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - if you want to remove bluedevil and just install the deb package (may be easier) go here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/lucid/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluedevil/
<maco> (firewalls are not intrusion detection systems. and normal users and intrusion detection systems dont tend to go together anyway)
<BenPA> maco: well sometimes I could see who was trying to get in ... sometimes I noted that it was the service provider like comcast
<BenPA> maco: or a microsoft machine testing a port
<maco> that all ends up in /var/log/kern.log
<maco> last time i looked in there while at a conference i found that there was a LOT of traffic from mac users of microsoft office...
<BenPA> maco: ok thank you I will test
<BenPA> maco: lol
<maco> the darned thing spams out on port 2222 (i think?) to look for other systems on the same network with same office key so it can then phone home about piracy
<slooksterpsv> if Microsofts software didn't cost so much, there wouldn't be as much piracy; you charge too much for something people will want it for free, e.g. Adobe Photoshop is a big one out there; if they priced it to where it wasn't so expensive people who like it could buy it and use it and probably the companies would sell more and lose less
<slooksterpsv> KOffice needs to talk to Openoffice and work collaboratively on it, Koffice has some better integrated features than OO e.g. photo rotation in documents, Kontact (PIM), etc.
<bigbrovar> anyone gotten network-manager-gnome to install on kubuntu 10.10? It installs fine on 10.04 but I can not get it to install on 10.10 it complains about some missing icons
<BenPA> maco: ahhhh those sneaky M$ devils
<BenPA> bigbrovar: for all it's worth I use wicd
<slooksterpsv> bigbrovar - what icons does it say its missing?
<dasKreech> hi bigbrovar
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - I'm back =D, I installed Ubuntu 10.10, it worked great, then install Kubuntu 10.10 (via sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) - used gdm as my DM, but use KDE for my DE and it's working so well, the upgrade must have fubar'ed my system
<bigbrovar> dasKreech: hi
<bigbrovar> slooksterpsv:  problem I have is same as this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/416341/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416341 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network-manager-gnome does not depend on gnome-icon-theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bigbrovar> but it seems I found a walk around
<maco> bigbrovar: whats the workaround?
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - probably don't remember me, I came in and complained about KDE not working right, notifications wouldn't work or were too annoying, I tried colibri, and havoc was going on on my system, well the fresh install did some good it fixed a lot of issues. probably about 2-3 days ago I came in here and talked to you and I wanna say bulldog98
<bigbrovar> maco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/416341/comments/6
<slooksterpsv> ooo the other thing was how to get the dark theme, the coast theme, I wanted it dark like it was in 4.1 that was the other thing :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416341 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network-manager-gnome does not depend on gnome-icon-theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: Work collaboratively on what?
<bigbrovar> and by the way I prefer to use walk around cus its makes more meaning Metaphorically (walking round an obstacle) than work around
<dasKreech> hi slooksterpsv :)
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: I remember you
<slooksterpsv> OpenOffice to get some stuff added into it, I hate that OO doesn't have photo mods in it like rotation and that; Koffice does, also OO should do a PIM that would be awesome if they did a PIM, Kontact is an awesome PIM, just some features I like from OO and some I like from KOffice, but I think OO could benefit more from some of Koffices implementations
<dasKreech> Not sure you get how OO.o works :)
<dasKreech> It's not quite that easy to simply move features into OO.o period and certainly not from Koffice
<slooksterpsv> yeah, but the code for doing rotations and that could be pretty easily converted, just have to figure out where it's at on the canvas, and how to position it when rotated x amount and rotate around the center - that specific portion, it wouldn't be that bad I would imagine
<slooksterpsv> even have a % item to rotate it for specifics
<slooksterpsv> the photo rotation is one thing I really want OO to have - other than that i just use KOffice as of lately, but keep OO in case
<dasKreech> You assume OO.o has a standard canvas implementation
<slooksterpsv> no, but it would have functionality like canvas or something for a paint area cause it has to know how you place the graphics
<slooksterpsv> ok skip that convo lol - my kontact won't open now :(
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: alt+f2 -> kontact doesn't open?
<dasKreech> I assume that you didn't just minimize it to the systray?
<dasKreech> I went nuts once cause I couldn't find kontact and it was in the systray
<slooksterpsv> nope it just now opened weird, I had to kill it in terminal then start it
<xk0beda1> how can I change my ram timings to what I have on w7? won't detect my 6gb until I do
<slooksterpsv> maybe it was... where would it be at?
<dasKreech> systray
<dasKreech> xk0beda1: Timings?
<slooksterpsv> not there :(, I did have to readd a couple of items to my panel as I accidentally deleted them let me see if I can figure it out
<slooksterpsv> ok it must have been doing something in the bg I dunno but now it's working fine
<dasKreech> ah that's possible
<dasKreech> Kmail can take some time
<slooksterpsv> I enabled the systray icon - yeah I have like 13000 emails from gmail + my calendar lol
<dasKreech> I forget if I got Kontact and Google calendar working
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech i love it and it syncs to my phone, greatest thing ever
<dasKreech> which phont?
<dasKreech> phone
<xk0beda1> you know, ram timings? 8-8-18 was the default one I think but windows won't boot with that, so I have it at 8-8-21. but obv linux isn't detecting that since its giving me 2gb instead of 6
<slooksterpsv> blackberry 8330
<dasKreech> xk0beda1: that's  in the BIOS?
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - are you running 64-bit linux?
<dasKreech> Does anyone have php installed? Can you run php -v and let me know if it throws an error
<xk0beda1> yes I am
<slooksterpsv> I can install it quickly
<xk0beda1> I changed it in the bios but idk I guess linux isn't seeing it for whatever reason
<slooksterpsv> just cli?
<dasKreech> yes
<slooksterpsv> type, in a terminal, uname -a and paste what it outputs here
<dasKreech> xk0beda1: which kernel?
<dasKreech> ah ignore me :)
<slooksterpsv> PHP 5.3.3-1ubuntu9 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Sep 20 2010 20:39:59)
<dasKreech> PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<dasKreech> That's what I  get
<dasKreech> hmm
<dasKreech> :/
<FloodBotK2> dasKreech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slooksterpsv> reinstall php5-mysql
<xk0beda1> ubuntu
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - sorry: uname -a
<xk0beda1> what
<slooksterpsv> uhh dasKreech that's way old 2006? purge and reinstall php and php5-mysql
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - there should be a -a after uname, so uname -a is what you would run
<xk0beda1> and what will running that do?
<slooksterpsv> give us more information on the kernel you're running
<slooksterpsv> !bsd
<slooksterpsv> !spam > slooksterpsv
<xk0beda1> well its ubuntu 64 bit 10.10 , I can't login right now I wanna try and get a couple possible solutions before I restart into ubun
<slooksterpsv> see what the following command reports for total memory: free
<slooksterpsv> what kind of motherboard do you have xk0beda1?
<xk0beda1> evga x58
<slooksterpsv> intel ick lol I'm amd fanboy, no offense
<slooksterpsv> give me a few moments
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: It's a hardy install
<dasKreech> trying to work out the conflicts now
<xk0beda1> on a side note after installing ubuntu my comp said the pacific time zone is 7 hours behind what it actually is, bill gates is somewhere with a big ol smile on his face laughing maniacally
<kyubutsu> so kpackagekit wants to install konqueror if i remove rekonq.. whats with that
<slooksterpsv> haha yeah the time implements between windows and ubuntu is different, when the time in ubuntu goes to 5pm it's like 2am in windows, actual time is 5pm though
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu - I believe it has some dependencies for other applications that rely on it, not sure what though
<kyubutsu> well, this only keeps getting better ..  rabbit hole style
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: Windows changes the BIOS to be the local time instead of UTC then applying an offset like everyother sensible timekeeping daemon in the world
<dasKreech> so installing windows automatically makes it difficult to use time on any other OS. Lovely
<slooksterpsv> yup
<kyubutsu> i locked the bios and forgot password .. i know it was set up to local , which is a shame but time keeping isnt an issue on my install
<xk0beda1> that's odd so what can I do for the ram thing I don't rmeember if that was you that said you were checking out something about intel or something
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - your ram, are they the same exact chips or are they different brands or different timings?
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - that's the experience I've had in the past
<xk0beda1> they're all the same
<slooksterpsv> kyubutsu - you can remove the cmos battery and the power connections to the motherboard (PSU connectors) wait 30 min. connect back up and it should work
<kyubutsu> its a laptop
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - I'd change the setting back to optimal for the timings and see if that works
<xk0beda1> but that will cause w7 to not work x__x
<slooksterpsv> w7 depends on the timings to be set specifically?
<slooksterpsv> optimal should work for windows and for linux; unless its changing something else in the bios... check for a bios update
<xk0beda1> if I have it anything besides 8-8-21 windows doesn't work at all
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - do you get BSOD? freezing? hanging? etc.?
<xk0beda1> as soon as the window logo showed up it loaded forever
<xk0beda1> wow this conversation is really beginning to make me anti windows now that I realize how many times I get bent over on the daily
<slooksterpsv> who makes your laptop too, make and model (e.g. toshiba satellite L505)? and if you go to start -> run -> type in msinfo32 -> ok; on the right hand side what is the bios version date - give me that information and I'll find information
<slooksterpsv> I may be able to help you fix the issue :D
<xk0beda1> that bios thing is to me or the guy with the laptop?
<slooksterpsv> my gateway nv53 I tore off the stickers for windows lol - uh... who's computer is having the timing issue?
<xk0beda1> mine
<slooksterpsv> then yours :P
<xk0beda1> kk
<xk0beda1> 12/12/2008
<xk0beda1> LTD 6.00 PG
<slooksterpsv> who makes the laptop, manufacturer and model #
<xk0beda1> I have a desktop that I built myself. btw I thought uve been talking to another guy this whole time about the laptop issue lmao
<slooksterpsv> oh lol he forgot his bios password I gave the fix above a while ago, and that was kyubutsu hehe :P
<slooksterpsv> haha
<slooksterpsv> lol
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to get the Ctrl Alt F key for console login behavior back to 10.04?
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - I don't, but I can try to research it and get you an answer
<xk0beda1> alright so im really confused now, whjats next
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: I'm currently researching it myself... but let me know if you find anything
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - do you mean the TTY, when you press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a TTY1?
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: yeah, I really liked that functionality
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - do you have a specific model number on the motherboard?
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - go ahead and press it, or are you using the netbook edition?
<hellslinger> I have 2 different machines with 10.04 on them and neither do that anymore... kind of annoying
<hellslinger> no, desktop
<slooksterpsv> besides evga x58
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger: do your keyboard have a button to activate the F1 keys, I know mine does on my desktop
<xk0beda1> not that I remember , ill try and find it
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv:  the F keys behave normally and don't require an activation
<slooksterpsv> it could be E768 E758 or something like that
<hellslinger> if I hit ctrl alt F1 through F6
<hellslinger> it goes to a black screen, but no login
<hellslinger> I really want that functionality back
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - ahh sounds like the tty's aren't starting hmm...
<xk0beda1> I can't really be sure but I think its this
<xk0beda1> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039&cm_re=evga_x58_motherboard-_-13-188-039-_-Product
<slooksterpsv> we need to figure out what init we're running
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - we need to be for sure on this the reason being if we get the wrong bios and we update it, poof goes your computer
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - what is the speed of your memory?
<xk0beda1> speed? you mean the default timings?
<slooksterpsv> speed like 1866mhz
<anirudh24seven> hellslinger: i think ctrl alt f8 should work
<xk0beda1> awesome I found my exact order on newegg
<hellslinger> anirudh24seven: unfortunately it doesn't for me :(
<hellslinger> I've found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457926
<hellslinger> looking through it currently
<xk0beda1> mobo- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039    ,  ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231238
<xk0beda1> 1600 is the speed
<slooksterpsv> xk0beda1 - there's some memory issues the BIOS fixes, not sure if one or any of them is related, but take a look: http://www.evga.com/support/drivers/default.asp?switch=2
<xk0beda1> the link doesn't work, which one did you pick?  there's 2 x58 sli classified bios
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - if you open: /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf - what does it say for env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - also list your /etc/init/ directory, if you could paste it into a pastebin and give me th link that would help
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv:  http://pastebin.ca/1961547
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger - perfect, now can you kate /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<hellslinger> you bet, it's open
<slooksterpsv> what does it say for env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL
<msl> slooksterpsv, You can type 'runlevel' to see your current level
<hellslinger> 2
<hellslinger> env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2
<slooksterpsv> oh ok, thank you msl; hellslinger, ok that's good
<hellslinger> haha, runlevel is "unknown"
<hellslinger> I've never run runlevel on ubuntu before
<slooksterpsv> runlevel unknown? how does tha thappen
<hellslinger> no idea
<hellslinger> I've never seen this on any Unix before...
<maco> probably happens because ubuntu doesnt use sysv-init
<hellslinger> yeah... nothing is familiar to me anymore
<slooksterpsv> runlevel for me is 2
<hellslinger> no /etc/initta
<hellslinger> b
<maco> like i said...no sysv-init
<maco> but the runlevel command does return 2
<maco> on my system
<slooksterpsv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412157 - lengthy, but possibly fix
<hellslinger> very good, thanks slooksterpsv
<hellslinger> I'll look through ths
<slooksterpsv> hmm did you do an upgrade to another version of Ubuntu
<hellslinger> probably the last time I upgrade ubuntu
<slooksterpsv> yup lol
<hellslinger> haha never again
<hellslinger> fresh install
<hellslinger> gahh to make it worse upstart jobs don't log
<hellslinger> man... did they really need to ditch Sys V?
<slooksterpsv> lol yup
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: the last link you sent is very insigtful about upstart in general, perhaps this will help me find out why knetworkmanager does not work at all on my laptop
<slooksterpsv> yeah hellslinger my upgrade from 10.04-10.10 was a disaster for Kubuntu I said they need to get their [bad word] together and make Kubuntu a usable DE, all come to find out it was the upgrade that fubared everything I ended up reformatting the next day and I reinstalled kubuntu today and it's working very well
<slooksterpsv> oh yeah that will cause it to not work more than likely lol
<hellslinger> *facepalm*
<slooksterpsv> well I installed Ubuntu the installed Kubuntu-desktop from the repos. and Kubuntu is working like it should, very well, not horrible, I'd only recommend gnome in the past, say KDE was a waste of time it was that bad, but it was from changing DE's without formatting
<hellslinger> I've had this particular ubuntu working since 8.10 with only upgrades
<slooksterpsv> wow really?
<hellslinger> but ever since they dumped Sys V I've felt like an idiot, all these years of Sys V experience is lost on this whole upstart catastrophe
<hellslinger> the scripts are there--- but they don't really work
<xk0beda1> is the guy who was helping me still in here? I had to go sorry
<xk0beda1> slookster or something I think it was
<slooksterpsv> yup I'm here =P
<xk0beda1> sweet so what version do I need to click on the evga website since there's so many options and none of them really say evga x58 3 way sli
<slooksterpsv> 756 760 758 or ftw3 are the 3way sli's lol
<slooksterpsv> do you still have the box your mobo came in?
<xk0beda1> probably in the depths of my house somewhere but im not really willing to slay any cockroaches right now
<xk0beda1> by house I meant shed and so the ftw3 will work for sure? I don't wanna mess anythin up lol
<slooksterpsv> hmmm... umm... you may be able to find it in msinfo32,, or... dxdiag or another program; not necessarily, we use the wrong bios, your computer is done for
<slooksterpsv> we need to be sure and see if its E758 E756 E760 or EFTW3
<xk0beda1> that's a big risk im a little scared, is there really no other way to just have ubuntu work?
<xk0beda1> or kubuntu
<slooksterpsv> well if you could run ubuntu and do uname -a   command and paste it back here we could see if we could find any more fixes
<xk0beda1> alright ill do that in a min and be back
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: If you're interested: 'sudo service tty1 start' activates this functionality for the F1 key... why this has to be done I don't exactly know. However, I'm going to figure out how to set my runlevel
<slooksterpsv> because the service for tty1 isn't started, the rc-sysinit.conf hasn't ran to start the ttyx.conf files which is where the issue comes in with the network interfaces
<bazhang> !runlevel | hellslinger
<ubottu> hellslinger: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<slooksterpsv> where the interfaces isn't correct, it exits the running of those common items with an error
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: yes, but why haven't those services been started?
<slooksterpsv> cause the script to start those has exited before it finished the script due to interfaces not being properly setup
<slooksterpsv> I could illustrate with a simple python script if you'd like?
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: no, heh, that makes perfect sense, you answered my question exactly
<slooksterpsv> hehe :P
<hellslinger> I'm trying to figure out how to get these things to startup normally
<slooksterpsv> my pidgin has a firstname its pidgin my pidgin has a secondname its gaim and if you ask me why I'll say kopete sucks anyway
<hellslinger> without having to hack a script
<slooksterpsv> lol resetup your interfaces file
<slooksterpsv> mine only contains 2 lines: auto lo     and   iface lo inet loopback
<slooksterpsv> I am the Prophet for the new age of Operating Systems, they call me Ubu-Shawn: free your computer from standing behind windows, or climbing the tallest tree just to get the best apples; I am Ubuntu, I am humanity towards others, listen my children, Windows shall break and Apple trees rot. Repent and save yourselves by shifting to Ubuntu. -- Ubuntu Prophet - just made that up btw
<bazhang> !ot | slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<slooksterpsv> no one is really chatting in here, and I was in kubuntu ot just a bit ago
<bazhang> not a chat channel at any time
<xk0beda1> ok so new developments. I downloaded kubuntu since I want to use that not ubuntu, and after running Wubi it froze on the loading screen and I had to restart
<xk0beda1> loading screen after the comp rebooted and went into kubuntu
<xk0beda1> ps that was to slookster, im not crazy to just jump in a chatroom and say the things I said alright
<slooksterpsv> ok so are you in Kubuntu?
<xk0beda1> right now no, it froze on the loading screen with the dots
<slooksterpsv> ummm I'm not sure with Wubi I'm not a wubi person we may be able to ask for help in #ubuntu
<xk0beda1> oh I should mention I guess that I can't install normally via the disc because when I click install it takes me to a black screen with a flashing underscore in the top left corner
<slooksterpsv> ok when that happens we may need to use the option (on the grub boot) for nomodeset
<slooksterpsv> ahh I'm not too good with what specifically to use on Grub, I know you hold shift to get to it, press e to edit then add at the end nomodeset
<xk0beda1> id rather not even play around with that though, I like the ease of wubi it uninstalls in 30 seconds and there's no way I canmess anything up really
<sresu> Which package is similar to net-tools for KDE/Kubuntu?
<sresu> !net-tools
<sresu> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): The NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is required. Version 1.60-23ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 232 kB, installed size 972 kB
<slooksterpsv> ummm... not sure on wubi, and not sure on net-tools, haven't used net tools
<xk0beda1> I guess what ill do is install ubuntu again with wubi since for whatever reason that doesn't freeze, ill try the uname -a thing and report back
<slooksterpsv> bazhang is there a way I can leave a message for someone cause I'm going to head to bed, but I want to give him further support options
<xk0beda1> alright I quit. removed it. it gave me some error on booting up and froze
<den2home> -i by
<den2home> is anybody home? :-D
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<olskolirc_> someone say my name please
<olskolirc_> testing
<olskolirc_> thats better
<olskolirc_> testing
<olskolirc_> testing
<v3n> BluseKaj ? are you there?
<v3n> BluesKaj*
<v3n> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wer_> while playing with the task bar I somehow removed the area where windows are minimized
<wer_> How can I recover it ?
<Riddell> wer_: cashew->add widgets->task manager
<wer_> Riddell: System tray and digital clock are not aligned properly..how can I change there relative positions wrt task manager. If I move them they doesn
<wer_> Riddell: System tray and digital clock are not aligned properly..how can I change there relative positions wrt task manager. If I move them they doesn't move
<wer_> Riddell: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2m5ey6p&s=7
<wer_> Riddell: plz see the task bar in that image
<markit> hi, I've successfully upgraded my netbook from 10.04 to 10.10. I'm trying with my laptop, but I can't find in "Update" tab the Release upgrade part... what can be wrong?
<markit> kde 4.5.1
<Riddell> markit: are all your packages upgraded to the latest 10.04 packages?
<markit> yes, and I had some backport repo too
<markit> that puzzles me a lot
<markit> is there a bash way to upgrade? (btw, I prefer the bash way over the graphical one, in general)
<Riddell> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde"
<markit> checking for a new ubuntu release... no new release found ?
<markit> in sources.list I've lucid and lucid-backports
<markit> of course, I've issude aptitude update first
<rww> sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, make sure Prompt=normal
<markit> Riddell: / rww probably the problem is that unchecked the "proposed" and "recommended" packages flags
<markit> now seems to grab many packages to update the current install first
<markit> 22 updates, 150 fix, etc
<markit> wow
<markit> thaks for your time :()
<markit> :)
<Riddell> markit: once you've upgraded you can use software-properties-kde to change your upgrade prompt from LTS to normal releases
<jjt> bonjour
<markit> great, now does not boot anymore
<markit> seems that dev by uid does not exist
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<markit> let's try to boot with 2.6.32 kernels
<markit> ok, works
<harrison> Hi, could someone help me set up dual monitors?
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: with video card?
<harrison> kubuntuliveremix: nvidia
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: systemsettings display?
<kubuntuliveremix> doesn't work ?
<kubuntuliveremix> i guess there is a tool for nvida card anyway
<kubuntuliveremix> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harrison> It doesn't detect dual monitors and I can't rotate the monitors either
<kubuntuliveremix> !monitor
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: mm
<harrison> Even using one monitor system settings does not allow rotating the monitor
<harrison> Could this be a bug? Maybe xrandr isn't activated by default
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: just a sec
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: xrandr
<kubuntuliveremix> on konsole
<harrison> correct resolution is not detected, nor is second monitor detected
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Configure_Dual_Monitors_with_nVidia
<harrison> Before I tried to get dual monitors to work my monitors resolution was correctly set by ststem settings. Is there a way to revert back to factory settings (and maybe I can hope that it will detect the second monitor too)
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: the trick could be this ,,,, create a new user
<kubuntuliveremix> but...
<kubuntuliveremix> xD
<Ubuntu-LinuX> guys can iask something?
<harrison> nvidia settings does not have an option to rotate the monitors to portrait
<harrison> My neck hurts from reading at a 90 degree angle : P
<harrison> thanks for your help kubuntuliveremix : ) I'm going to try restart and play with nvidia-settings. Wish me luck : P
<Ubuntu-LinuX> how to install application in ubuntu boot server?
<kubuntuliveremix> hateball: :)
<Ubuntu-LinuX> can u guys give me the steps please?
<ulysses> Hello, the load goes to high on my Kubuntu (freshly installed from an USB stick), the top shows that the CPU used by the system around 70%. Any idea?
<kubuntuliveremix> hoppyite: so ?
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: so ?
<kubuntuliveremix> works?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX, what application is that ?
<harrison> kubuntuliveremix: Still having some problems. Using nvidia-settings I've enabled twinview but one of the (identical) monitors is detected with a far lower resolution. I did find a (potential) fix for the rotation though, I added option xrandr on into my xorg. Still need another restart though to see if everything is working. Looking hopeful though : )
<vbgunz> how do I stop my windows from moving when I miss say the scroll bar and grab onto the window? I don't mean to move it, I just missed the scroll bar, how do I stop this?
<alvin> ulysses: Lucid introduced a bug where the load is high when idle (bug 574910). On the other hand, it can be a process, or high I/O. Use the sar (or another) utility to find the cause.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574910 in linux-ec2 (Ubuntu) "High load averages on Lucid while idling" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574910
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: i am going to reboot
<kubuntuliveremix> harrison: so you could see me like Peace-
<harrison> kubuntuliveremix: 10.10 still uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf for configuration doesn't it?
<kubuntuliveremix> well you can use always xorg.conf
<kubuntuliveremix> but you have to write by yourself
<kubuntuliveremix> cuz it create xorg conf dinamically
<harrison> kubuntuliveremix: Sorry I meant, that is still the correct file to edit. I thought maybe it had been replaced by something else in the last few releases
<Ubuntu-LinuX> <BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX, what application is that ? <----for instance IE or google chrome because i'm confuse what's wrong  i can't install IE in station because i admin in call center
<ulysses> alvin: I installed the systat package, now sar is on
<gauda> Ubuntu-LinuX: you want to install internet explorer?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX, IE won't run on linux unless you install wine , chromium can be installed by the command in the terminal , sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<BluesKaj> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<BluesKaj> hmm, that info needs editing
<Ubuntu-LinuX> <gauda> Ubuntu-LinuX: you want to install internet explorer? <----yupz
<gauda> as BluesKaj said, you will need to install wine
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX,  do you undestand that IE won't run on kubuntu without wine
<gauda> in general it is not a good idea
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ubuntu-LinuX> <BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX,  do you undestand that IE won't run on kubuntu without wine <-----yah i understand. but im using ubuntu
<Ubuntu-LinuX> because we use diskless booting in the office
<gauda> ubuntu is the same as kubuntu in this sense
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX, IE won't run on Linux without wine, do you understand that ?
<Ubuntu-LinuX> yah i understand....
 * BluesKaj begins to suspect either a real noob or a troll who's bored
<Ubuntu-LinuX> but im not installing it in the main server. i'll install it in workstation.
<gauda> Ubuntu-LinuX: take a look at wine. im done here...
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX, what OS are you running on the work station ?
<BluesKaj> cmon gauda , the fun is just starting :)
<gauda> lol
<rolando> buenas..
<LinuX> <BluesKaj> Ubuntu-LinuX, what OS are you running on the work station ? <----in the office we use ubuntu 10.04
<rolando_> #ubuntu-es
<rolando> A alguien le a pasado que al iniciar algun sonido (ej: musica o notificaciones) se escucha como si tuviera estatica... y al rato se escucha normal.. ya que mi maquina tiene este sintoma y no se si este relacionado con el pulseaudio.
<BluesKaj> !es | rolando
<ubottu> rolando: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Phoenixz> Is there some sort of main equalizer for audio output? or maybe a per-channel equalizer?
<pasvadin> hi i am new to kubuntu (i have 10.04) and i have encountered a problem concerning my sound ... at the beginning my sound just started "lagging" (it sort of stops like cassette that's stuck) ... so i followed some advice on the web and now i just get the lagging sound without it occasionaly working correctly. Is there a way to sort of reset all sounddrivers and settings? because i don't really know what i've done this far ...
<psynautic> hello all, i have a few naggy problems with my upgrade to kubuntu 10.10
<psynautic> 1. the system starts up with kwin compositing off (happens on two of my systems) I have to go into the desktop effects and resume compositing, the first time i click it says that another program stopped compositing, then i click again and it comes back on
<psynautic> 2. i have two monitors, it always boots up to 2nd monitor cloning the first, i set it to 'right of' every morning and every time i turn it back on it goes back to clone
<psynautic> 3. kopete no longer connects to my work's xmpp
<psynautic> anyone encounter any of those issues?
<pykler> I am haing issues with KRDC for KDE 4.5.1, the colors are all inverted. I have noticed this when I upgraded to ubuntu meerkat a few days ago ... http://imagebin.ca/view/C0_6WxMe.html vs  http://imagebin.ca/view/Nt3HPOx.html
<kukuNut> psynautic: for 1- there may be some desk effects that are not supported by your card.  try to deselect blur, make window management to the minimum- just box switch.
<psynautic> cool, i'll give that a shot
<psynautic> i think it's some intel gfx crap
<psynautic> dumb work computer
<psynautic> on my laptop i have a amd hd3200, i feel like it _should_ support it all
<psynautic> but i might be using radeon drivers
<kukuNut> psynautic: i have an ati x1200 and am using the radeon..works very good
<psynautic> right but i think x1200 is like r550 or somethign?
<psynautic> and hd3200 is r600
<psynautic> might be different compatibility
<kukuNut> rs690
<psynautic> who knows
<psynautic> ah
<psynautic> ok scratch that
<psynautic> lol
<FloodBotK1> psynautic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psynautic> sorry FloodBotK1
<psynautic> I blame gtalk for my poor irc etiquette
<kukuNut> psynautic: i have ati x200M inmy 5-yr old laptop and radeon works very well
<psynautic> i'll check my laptop in a few minutes when i get it set up, maybe for some reason it's using fglrx.  i bet blur being enabled is what's causing this to be a little more sluggish as well. the kopete and the monitor things are the most annoying issues though
<kukuNut> i have just relocated my disk from an nvidia to an ati board and have been fixing thins here and there for the last 2 days
<kukuNut> now it's working ok..even have natty now in one partition  :)
<psynautic> nice
<psynautic> i have all ati at home now
<renato> hi, I need to remove openjdk  and replace it with the sun counterpart. how do I find out what packages containing the string openjdk are installed?
<kukuNut> figured that it's better to not have an xorg.conf with ati cards
<Pici> renato: dpkg -L | grep openjdk
<renato> Pici: if I do that I get a:  dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<Pici> renato: sorry, dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<renato> ok, tx that did it
<kukuNut> renato: dpkg -l | grep openjdk | cut -f 3 -d " " | xargs apt-get -y purge
<pasvadin> hi i am new to kubuntu (i have 10.04) and i have encountered a problem concerning my sound ... at the beginning my sound just started "lagging" (it sort of stops like cassette that's stuck) ... so i followed some advice on the web and now i just get the lagging sound without it occasionaly working correctly. Is there a way to sort of reset all sounddrivers and settings? because i don't really know what i've done this far ...
<kukuNut> psynautic: one problem still though is I'm getting this radeon_dvi_detect invalid/no EDID
<psynautic> that might be an issue with your monitor, kukuNut
<kukuNut> psynautic: not sure but it looks like it's trying to probe HDMI and it's ok if it logs just once..but no it keeps filling up the syslog
<dtcrshr> hello! im using two monitors, everytime i reboot the computer they are duplicated. If i go on settings / screen and set the second screen as "right of" it goes, but doing this everytime is annoying :(
<kukuNut> psynautic: I might have to patch my kernel
<psynautic> dtcrshr: i have the same problem
<kukuNut> pasvadin: if you don't know what they are then it's a good guess your system is messed up
<dtcrshr> holly crap
<psynautic> pasvadin: 10.10 uses pulseaudio, you might have better luck with that
<dtcrshr> I was using normal ubuntu here, but went to kubuntu this time since i was updating since 8.04 in this machine
<kukuNut> pasvadin: you'd better off without pulseaudio
<dtcrshr> i hade both them saved just fine
<pasvadin> can't i install it pulseaudio?
<kukuNut> pasvadin: phonon is best for kde
<dtcrshr> cant remember if i had to do something like that before, will google a little. :)
<kukuNut> pasvadin: yes you can
<kukuNut> pasvadin: I mean un-install it and try
<psynautic> dtcrshr: if you figure it out, please tell me! :)
<pasvadin> i have uninstalled pulseaudio but it's the same
<kukuNut> pasvadin: could be other stuffs you did
<pasvadin> so you say i should start off with a new system
<kukuNut> pasvadin: phonon is all I have..
<dtcrshr> psynautic, you have vga and dvi? with card?
<kukuNut> pasvadin: I'm afraid so
<psynautic> dtcrshr: let me crawl down there and look
<pasvadin> ok thanks i'll try that
<lucidfox> Is it possible to run Brasero under KDE? I get an error in the terminal about a missing GNOME session
<kukuNut> lucidfox: try k3b
<psynautic> yea lucidfox: is there a reason you _need_ brasero? k3b is more featureful
<lucidfox> I like Brasero's UI better. K3b's UI hasn't changed since KDE3 and is cluttered
<psynautic> ahh
<psynautic> fair enough
<kukuNut> lucidfox: if UI is more important than function yes
<psynautic> dtcrshr: i have some sort of weird connection that splits to two dvi's
<lucidfox> I don't even know what all these advanced configuration parameters are
<lucidfox> I just want a simple, unintrusive CD burner
<kukuNut> lucidfox: why even bother with them? just use the defaults
<dtcrshr> psynautic, can you set they separated anyway? they just dont save settings?
<psynautic> dtcrshr: yeap, it just always starts as 'clone of'
<dtcrshr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472163
<lucidfox> As I said, cluttered UI. And I should add, I really, *really* don't like when I ask how to do X and get responses like "You don't really need it"
<lucidfox> that's *exactly* why I switched from GNOME to KDE - because I got tired of the developers displaying a "we know better than you what you need" attitude
<andremarcio> test
<dtcrshr> psynautic, lets pop up this thread
<psynautic> lucidfox: i understand that attittude, do you have any gtk programs working well right now?
<psynautic> ok dtcrshr
<lucidfox> Plenty. Liferea and Empathy, for example
<lucidfox> Brasero crashes when I actually try to write something:
<lucidfox> ** (brasero:3723): WARNING **: Failed to inhibit the system from suspending: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<psynautic> oh hmm
<psynautic> that's not ever going to work
<psynautic> i mean, maybe there might be a hack, but it's trying to tell your system not to go into suspend mode by talking to your gnome session... which you don't have
<psynautic> hey lucidfox: try out http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfburn/
<lucidfox> Going to
<lucidfox> but bwuh
<psynautic> ?
<lucidfox> That's it, I'm going to patch Brasero for Natty to stop being stupid under foreign DEs
<psynautic> that's the ticket!
<kukuNut> psynautic: just curious..do you need to have 2 graphics card to have 2 monitors?
<kukuNut> i have a card with an rgb and dvi out
<psynautic> you can do it with only one, as long as you have the outputs
<kukuNut> psynautic: I'm thinking of adding my nv pci card plus the onboard ati.. is that possible?
<psynautic> ive never tried that
<kukuNut> psynautic: maybe I'll try with my old nv card with onboard nv gpu + nv pci
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, you can run the vga to your desktop monitor the the dvi to a TV with an adapter cable , but afaik it will only clone the output , There might be other options depending on your card
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: thnks.. is there an ati equivalent to the twinview for nv?
<BluesKaj> or to another pc monitor using the dvi input of course
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, sorry dunno for sure but one would assume there is
<psynautic> i feel like the possibility of success is higher if you have the same driver for both cards, but like i said, ive never tried to hook up two separate video cards
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: psynautic ok..thnks..have always been intrigued with it..might try it sometimes with good quality led blite monitors so cheap now
<psynautic> i just got 21.5" asus LED monitor
<psynautic> it's fantastic
<psynautic> and was under 200$
<kukuNut> an acer 21.5 is 129$ here
<kukuNut> sorry 20"" is 120 21.5 is $149
<BluesKaj> yup, we have 2 samung 21.6"  monitors here , and a server which I'm using now that connected to a plasma tv
<kukuNut> but I may have to buy an ati gpu
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, ati support on kubuntu isn't so great , nvidia is much better
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: have you ever had that HDMI EDID error with radeon? because I have the same monitor as yours
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, no , my old desktop has a x200m ati onboard , but it's just a vga connection
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: I know I ahve been using NV but I have to upgrade to X3 MA3 and my ati board is the only choice
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: hmm..might try the vga out then bec I'm using the dvi out.. X1200 on board samsung 216
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: here is the error - [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, ours are 2253LW
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, I don't think there's any advantage using an hdmi , the dvi should be fine if you have a cable.
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: I'm not using any hdmi..just using the reg dvi-d cable..for some reason the radeon drm is trying to probe HDMI
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, dvi to hdmi ?
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: no..just dvi to dvi
<BluesKaj> ok
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: get-edid is not getting error btw
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, do you have a xorg.conf
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: used to have but found out no xorg.conf is better..
<apparle> guys, I have to disable opengl direct rendering for kwin, is there any permanent method for it?
<apparle> except for the comman "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 kwin --replace"?
<apparle> *command
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: took me 2 days to figure things out..bec these disks install migrated from an NV gpu..one of my headaches before was X dying unexpectedly
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: looks like it stablized now except for that HDMI error.
<BluesKaj> get edid only sees my nvidia card :(
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: from system monitor - xlog - 	Information	[    49.684] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 781
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: but from dmesg- [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: very annoying bec while in terminal..just over write everything and obtrusive
<kukuNut> BluesKaj: I would understand if it only writes once but no several
<BluesKaj> kukuNut, my desktop get-edid shows the samsung monitor and ati card vga connection
<BluesKaj> installing a nvidia geforce8400gs on it next week when it arrives
<weld> does anyone know how to rename activies? when i create a new one it just gets the name 'unnamed' and i can't see how to change that 0.o
<SCWLstmp> Hello everyone, this is more of a general linux question but the answer may be solved with dbus trickery so I am asking it here
<SCWLstmp> How would one read the CD name/label/title from CLI
<SCWLstmp> I am looking through proc unsuccessfully so far
<SCWLstmp> the automount deal in KDE shows this CD name, but I am trying to script something so need to access this either while it unmounted or mounted manually (not through automount)
<James147> SCWLstmp: blkid   should be able to tell you that
<SCWLstmp> James147: trying that now
<James147> SCWLstmp: or "ls /dev/disk/by-label"
<SCWLstmp> James147: thank you, blkid only brings up HDs in my case, /dev/disk/by-label/ seems to be what I am after
<SCWLstmp> James147: excellent, works even when unmounted!
<SCWLstmp> programing linguistic question now \\x20 I know is %20 which is a space, but what is the \\x20 notation called? (So that I can look into unescaping it)
<Pici> SCWLstmp: Thats probably a better question for ##programming, or a channel for whatever language you're programming in.
<psynautic> isn't that unicode SCWLstmp?
<SCWLstmp> psynautic: thank you, that was brilliant
<SCWLstmp> Pici: thanks, psynautic answered it for me
<psynautic> i had an issue with ascii-us vs. unicode a couple weeks ago at work
<psynautic> python is a bit 'funny' when it comes to unicode
<pykler_> I am haing issues with KRDC for KDE 4.5.1, the colors are all inverted. I have noticed this when I upgraded to ubuntu meerkat a few days ago ... http://imagebin.ca/view/C0_6WxMe.html vs  http://imagebin.ca/view/Nt3HPOx.html
<BajK> How can I speed up Kubuntu? It's soo slow on that Pentium 4 2,6 (i think) with 512 MB ram
<BajK> i already disable tty3 through tty6, disabled desktop compositing, turned off all additional effects but especially plasma, dolphin and systemsettings is slow as hell
<SCWLstmp> psynautic: using PHP here but knowing that was unicode was all I needed to unescape it. Thanks again everyone.
<psynautic> np
<BluesKaj> BajK, 512 Ram isn't enough to run kubuntu properly, it's going to be writing to the swap file constantly
<BajK> hm
<BajK> bad
<BajK> it's on a external usb hdd
<BajK> Ubuntu is more efficient on ram usage?
<BajK> but I don't like gnome..
<James147> BajK: 512 ram is enough to run kde, although I would recomend 1gig
<BajK> it's just that I don'T have 1gig, i have 512mb :)
<BajK> and I still refuse to believe what aaron said that desktop compositing speeds up the computer.
<BluesKaj> BajK, that's definitely BS :)
<BajK> ?
<BluesKaj> desktop compositing speeds up the computer.
<xee> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 10.10, freshly installed, with an existing home directory, I installed pidgin, in KDE menu the pidgin item desn't have an icon (a question mark icon)
<BluesKaj> more like the opposite
<Misterio> xee: Go to Pidginb preferences and enable icon
<Misterio> xee: Or check if there is in "messages indicator" or something like that
<xee> thanks but it's not that, I mean the icon in the KDE menu(the one close to startmenu)
<xee> let me show you
<xee> the startmenu-like menu, the K-menu
<James147> xee: you should be able to run "kmenuedit" (or rightclick the kmenu > edit menu) find the entry for pidgin and add an icon to it
<xee> I tried that, strangely the icon that shows inside KDE menu editor is correct
<Phoenixz> On Kubuntu 10.10, Is there some sort of main equalizer for audio output? or maybe a per-channel equalizer?
<xee> When I try locate pidgin.desktop I find multiple occurances, which is the one that's actually used?
<xee> there are 2 of them in my home, and one in usr/share
<slooksterpsv> Does anyone need any assistance? I may be able to help
<collabra> slooksterpsv: what is your opinion of 10.10?
<collabra> slooksterpsv: is it ready,... or was it rushed?
<Misterio> collabra: It works fine for me
<Misterio> collabra: Instead of 10.04, I don't have any problem with this version
<slooksterpsv> collabra, if you reformat, it's ready
<slooksterpsv> if you upgrade, you'll probably experience issues like I did, I haven't had any issues with 10.10 yet :D
<collabra> Misterio: I've had multiple problems,... compiz mainly....
<Misterio> slooksterpsv: I upgraded and any error
<collabra> slooksterpsv: yeah,.. i experienced the same
<slooksterpsv> Misterio - any error?? what do you mean by that?
<Misterio> collabra: and 0 problems
<Misterio> err, slooksterpsv, 0 problems
<slooksterpsv> collabra - I installed ubuntu 10.04 then did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (left Gnome in case I ran into issues) and it's working great, better than expected
<Misterio> (sorry, my native language is spanish :P)
<ironsight> how do I rip out pulseaudio?
<slooksterpsv> Misterio - not a problem =D
<slooksterpsv> Ironsight - hmm let me pull up the article, are you wanting to use OSS?
<ironsight> no, just wanting to stop getting lag audio in games
<collabra> slooksterpsv: Misterio i've had alot of stability issues that are not in 10.04
<ironsight> enemy territory quake wars hates pulse
<collabra> i went back to 10.04
<Misterio> ironsight: Wait a sec
<slooksterpsv> ironsight, I'd probably use OSS, if it will work, as I think it's more stable than pulseaudio
<collabra> till the compiz and minor stability issues are resolved
<ironsight> slooksterpsv: I want to try straight alsa
<Misterio> ironsight: Try disabling "openAL" in game and restart it
<ironsight> but oss could work for quake wars
<Misterio> ironsight: I had that problem too with pusleaudio long time ago
<slooksterpsv> collabra - I did have an issue with the ati driver, all I had to do to fix that was (after installing fglrx driver), do the following: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back && sudo aticonfig --initial
<ironsight> Misterio: one of my game's only sound system is openal :(
<ironsight> secondlife
<collabra> slooksterpsv: have you heard of any other problems,... from other users?
<Misterio> ironsight: Well, just try it, I did with OpenArena and problem solved
<slooksterpsv> collabra - not yet, may be some in Ubuntu forums that are listed, but I haven't searched if there is though
<ironsight> Misterio: quake wars uses alsa sound by default...
<Misterio> Well, I don't know then
<slooksterpsv> question can I make kde index my home folder
<slooksterpsv> nvm got it
<Hazel-> my kubuntu 10.10 is not starting kde
<Hazel-> kdm is starting
<Hazel-> but the splash screen of KDE is not appearing
<Hazel-> i can move the mouse but nothing else is happening
<slooksterpsv> umm... Hazel, can you get to a TTY? ctrl+alt+f1?
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: yes
<Hazel-> the xorg log is not showing any error
<Hazel-> the kdm neither
<Hazel-> *kdm log
<hellslinger> slooksterpsv: hey if you're there, those links you sent me about getting the runlevel set were really helpful, thanks a lot
<slooksterpsv> can you kill kdm and restart it?
<slooksterpsv> hellslinger, you're welcome
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: ok
<pykler> I am haing issues with KRDC for KDE 4.5.1, the colors are all inverted. I have noticed this when I upgraded to ubuntu meerkat a few days ago ... http://imagebin.ca/view/C0_6WxMe.html vs http://imagebin.ca/view/Nt3HPOx.html (ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX IT?)
<slooksterpsv> haha pykler, that is awesome!
<slooksterpsv> pykler I'm researching it
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: same problem
<slooksterpsv> pykler let me have you do this click on KDE -> Computer -> System settings
<pykler> do you know the command line
<slooksterpsv> uh let me see if I can find it
<pykler> i am actually running ubuntu not kubuntu
<pykler> but i have kubuntu installed
<pykler> I use many KDE userland apps
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: any idea?
<slooksterpsv> Hazel - do you have your graphics driver installed? like do you have ati or nvidia or intel?
<Hazel-> NVIDIA
<Hazel-> i've just installed the latest driver
<pykler> i hate ati
<pykler> and i am using fglrx
<Hazel-> the installation said: File '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so' is not a symbolic link.
<pykler> *have
<Hazel-> but in fact it's a symbolic link
<Hazel-> and kdm is working so i guess it's correctly installed
<pykler> actually I am not using fglrx, it seems i either never did or it got un"activated"
<pykler> but compiz is working
<slooksterpsv> Hazel - purge the installation of fglrx and reintsall it
<pykler> its me tht uses fglrx slooksterpsv :)
<slooksterpsv> pykler, I wonder if its a compiz configuration to do that
<slooksterpsv> oh oh oh, Hazel can you purge and reinstall the nvidia driver?
<pykler> yeah i think i can reinvert the colors in compiz if thats what you meant :p
<slooksterpsv> pykler then lets change the settings in compiz for the inverted colors
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: how can i purge it?
<pykler> its not a setting really, its a keybinding where i can invert any windows colors
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: it's nvidia... no fglrx
<Hazel-> ah ok
<slooksterpsv> haha do you know what nvidia driver you use if its 173, 180 185 96 - may need to open package manager and search for it
<Hazel-> ok
<pykler> oh its doubly inverted, white is now black and the colors are way more wack :)
<slooksterpsv> what was the keybinding pykler lol
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: 260
<pykler> Super-n
<wornof> I did a clean install of 10.10 (although with existing .kde file), after the upgrade crashed horribly partway through. Everything is fine except there is no network manager icon in the taskbar...is there an obvious way to fix this?
<slooksterpsv> Hazel - do you know if you got that from the repos or from nvidia or another location?
<slooksterpsv> brb need charger
<slooksterpsv> pykler if you can open compiz I believe it's compiz-config
<pykler> wornof: with kde, you should always start with a fresh .kde unless you are lucky
<slooksterpsv> wornof - hold on
<pykler> slooksterpsv: yeah i opened it
<wornof> pykler: I would have done except for the crash, and couldn't be bothered deleting the file with a livecd. I know this makes me a bad person
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: from the nvidia page
<pykler> wornof: no its really kde's fult
<wornof> Well, either way...could that cause the missing icon anyway?
<pykler> are you sure you have a taskbar?
<slooksterpsv> pykler - see if you can find the color options for compiz for inversion and that and disable them temporarily
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: what package should i use?
<pykler> slooksterpsv: the only one i can find is the one i mentioned that inverts specific windows with a keybinding
<wornof> pykler: I definitely do...there's the normal volume control, cut/paste app, bluetooth icon, printer icon etc.
<pykler> slooksterpsv: all my other apps are fine too, its only vnc inside krdc
<slooksterpsv> hmm let me try krdc
<wornof> Hmm...hang on. Knetworkmanager is currently not installed...is that even correct?
<pykler> i would think not
<Hazel-> slooksterpsv: what package should i use?
<pykler> when i have issues with network manager i usually install wicd
<wornof> The network works fine, though, and the kde control centre network section is as it always was
<wornof> How perplexing
<slooksterpsv> well see if you find what driver you need from jockey, so if you remove the nvidia driver (Hazel) and you can get into Kubuntu then see what jockey says to use
<slooksterpsv> I gotta clean the counter hold on just spilt milk
<pykler> slooksterpsv: lots of stuff going on
<pykler> wornof: i think you are looking for nm-applet or KDE's alternative to it
<wornof> pykler: Okay, thank you, I'll look it up
<pykler> network-manager-gnome is the package
<pykler> i used ept-cache to find related and found network-manager-kde
<pykler> wornof: is that installed ^^
<wornof> pykler: It is not. Installing now :)
<pykler> wornof: the only bin it has is /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<pykler> so that might be what you want
<pykler> weird it wasnt installed in a fresh insall
<wornof> Well, never mind, hopefully this will fix it
<wornof> Thanks :)
<pykler> slooksterpsv: does krdc with vnc do the same thing with you
<slooksterpsv> pykler lol hold on don't have a vnc, but its set to 8bit color currently in my configuration
<slooksterpsv> pykler gotta start my vm
<pykler> slooksterpsv: where is this 8but config you see
<pykler> all i could find is low medium high
<slooksterpsv> pykler, yeah I can't find color settings I'm not sure on this one
<slooksterpsv> its just through the remote desktop that it shows inverted colors?
<slooksterpsv> wb collabra
<collabra> ty slooksterpsv,... had somethin go wrong with my ethernet,... got booted somehow
<collabra> slooksterpsv: i adjusted my firewall,....
<collabra> slooksterpsv: hopefully it won't happen again
<slooksterpsv> collabra - same here
<collabra> hmm,... wonder if it's to do with freenode....?!?
<pykler> slooksterpsv: vnc
<pykler> i didnt try rdp
<Peace-> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<hrna> hi, i've just installed a fresh kubuntu 10.10, previously i had 10.10 upgraded from 10.04. now im experiencing some troubles with my kwin, some times it just crashes out from no where, that's sth what it didnt do under the previous install
<hrna> anyone else experiencing similar problems with the latest kde packages
<slooksterpsv> pykler, I'm not sure...
<slooksterpsv> hrna I'm not
<hrna> all of this started after the fresh install
<slooksterpsv> but I'm running gdm not kdm, not sure if that would or wouldn't make a diff. I would also search Ubuntu forums and see if anyone else has reported an issue
<hrna> for sure i will
<nuboon2age_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/474/detail/
<nuboon2age_> oops, wrong channel
<v3nd3tta``> what does full-upgrade do? maverick?
<e_t_> In what program?
<v3nd3tta``> apt-get
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<rww> (full-upgrade is a synonym of dist-upgrade)
<v3nd3tta``> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<v3nd3tta``> if i do dust-upgrade i will get to maverick 10.10 ?
<v3nd3tta``> dist*
<rww> v3nd3tta``: no. That's kinda the point of those two factoids. See the instructions ubottu linked.
<v3nd3tta``> rww every of my ssl certificates says it's invalid...
<v3nd3tta``> how do i reinstall ssl ?
<e_t_> What is the exact error you get?
<v3nd3tta``> uh every ssl certificate is changed and invalid
<v3nd3tta``> can it be because my system time was resetted?
<v3nd3tta``> how can i "sync" it?
<rww> possibly, yes
<v3nd3tta``> or do i have to use exact time when i get into boot setup?
<rww> sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org; you could also install the 'ntp' package, but I think it gives up if the time difference is too large.
<Surlaw> Hello, I've just dled Kubuntu 10.10, did a wubi install, rebooted, let the iostall finish, took a while btw with a frozen kubuntu screen, they could at least put a progress bar or something... anyway, it finishes, I restart, chose generic kernel and BOOM it fails : Gave up waiting for root device [.... some shit] Alert! /dev/sdb2 does not exist... WTH?! I seriously hate linux, always had,
<Surlaw> always will... too bad I need it sometimes as a programer XD So Ccould anyone help with that? Please :p
<FloodBotK1> Surlaw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dima_> hi
<v3nd3tta``> 14 Oct 20:53:11 ntpdate[25783]: step time server 89.238.71.130 offset 18831609.251052 sec
<v3nd3tta``> is that good? :?
<dima_> i need driver for ati mobility radeon 2400, but the official driver defenatly have problems, any sugestions?
<phoenix_> i need help regarding a bug report
<v3nd3tta``> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<v3nd3tta``> rww kk seems to work now ty
 * e_t_ is away: Gone away for now
 * e_t_ is back.
<phoenix_> i need to file a bug of strigi, can anyone help me
<_nix_> is it just me or multiple activities pop out of nowhere in the activity manager for everybody?
<jhutchins_lt> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Coudy> Hi, I have switched from Gnome to KDE. Now I'm on 4.5.2, but when I download some plasmoids or themes directly from KDE, I can't see it. Where are they downloaded ?
<BluesKaj> Coudy, system settings/workspace appearance
<Coudy> BluesKaj, ok, but still I can't see plasmoids and themes for KDM
<BluesKaj> Coudy, gotta go...look around the system settings
<e_t_> Coudy: Which themes? A few things advertised on kde-look don't actually install right.
<Coudy> no, themes for KDM from system settings.. please wait, I'm uploading image right now
<rav___> Hello. I have been having problems with Kontact, and I haven't been able to find anything online about it
<e_t_> !ask|rav__
<ubottu> rav__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rav___> I have Akonadi errors at startup, the to do list hangs Kontact, the contacts view doesn't work
<e_t_> What are the Akonadi errors? Contacts depend on Akonadi, so if one fails, the other's not going to work.
<rav___> e_t_: a window pops up with a checklist, that i guess akonadi performs tests on at startup. it highlights an entry that says that there are errors in the MySQL log. But nothing goes wrong if I use the programs separately. As instead of starting Kontact, I start KMail, KAddressbook, KOrganizer and Akregator
<Coudy> e_t_, http://album.jabbim.cz/coudy@jabbim.sk/#desktop.png
<e_t_> rav___: Are you using Akonadi's built-in MySQL, or an external MySQL?
<rav___> e_t_: the built-in, I could never get the external to work
<e_t_> Coudy: That interface just connects to kde-look.org and downloads from there. Try going to www.kde-look.org in a browser, finding the theme you want, and downloading that way. I can show you how to install from there.
<Coudy> e_t_, and what is wrong with that interface  ?
<e_t_> Coudy: I'm not sure. I've tried to download themes before and a couple of them will not register. I think (no evidence) that the download fails somehow and the program doesn't know it. It then reports "installed" because the download is over, even if it failed.
<e_t_> rav___: It's strange that the programs work individually but not together. Have you asked in #kde? They might know more than I do.
<Coudy> e_t_, can someone from developers to repair it ?
<rav___> e_t_: i'll give it a try. thanks
<e_t_> Coudy: Only if they know about it. Have you looked for a bug about it? If there isn't one already, you can file one.
<khaije|amalt> any recommendations for simple gui filesystem encryption tool(s) ?
<Azerith> truecrypt?
<Azerith> that being said im pritty sure when you do your initial setup with kubuntu or ubuntu now it ask's if you want to fully encrypt the partitions and or your home directory
<Azerith> @khaije|amalt was it just a directory or two or the whole drive you wanted to encrypt?
<khaije|amalt> prolly either a few files or a dir, not a lv
<khaije|amalt> i decided to go w/ truecrypt cuz it's cross platform and i'll be using it w/ dropbox
<khaije|amalt> to bad it's not in the repo's though... is wonder why that is
<Azerith> ah sweet :)
<Azerith> i think its in the universal's i dont recall
<Azerith> had a nice gui installer last time i used it lol. mind you i only formated again last week O.o
<slooksterpsv> I love truecrypt =D
<perseus_> yeah .. truecrypt is nice
<slooksterpsv> it works really well, best encryption program that's cross platform
<slooksterpsv> any one need help?
<slooksterpsv> Is anyone here that can answer a question about Kontact for me?
<slooksterpsv> nvm fixed it myself
<khaije|amalt> dropbox + truecrypt = happy fun piece of mind :)
<pietro> hi at all ^_^
<pietro> g00d bye ;)
<slooksterpsv> help help kontact won't start
<datacrusher> can anyone help us with this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472163 i cant save screen settings with kubuntu
<datacrusher> is there a way to export the current video settings to a xorg.conf file? I got dual monitors and have to set them up EVERY time i boot up
<datacrusher> i really need this to be persistent
<moetunes> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<datacrusher> moetunes, well, do you use twin monitors?
<moetunes> datacrusher:  nope - the bottom of that page is the xorg.conf stuff
<datacrusher> hmm ok
<datacrusher> ill study this up
<moetunes> datacrusher:  you can get a xorg.conf with   sudo X -configure
<moetunes> but you have to kill X first
<datacrusher> and will it detect my vga / dvi monitors?
<moetunes> it "should" - never tried it for that
<datacrusher> ahuehaue
<datacrusher> well, starting with the "shoulds" the configuration that iv setted bu hand in the kde >screen settins "should" be saved after all
<moetunes> I would think so - but there are some bugs - checked at launchpad or in #kde?
<prompt> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<prompt> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<loltph> whats the difference between kde and gnome, apart from looks?
<moetunes> it uses diff apps for things
<sithlord48> loltph, quite a bit, they are for starters built off of different gui code bases
<loltph> have you tested ubuntu & kubuntu?
<loltph> because I'm relying on xp until I can get usb drivers working
<sithlord48> loltph: umm i use both...
<loltph> how?
<loltph> I can't seem to dual boot with windows
<loltph> because wine's a bit buggy sometimes
<sithlord48> loltph:  it should be really easy ... just run the installer and select "install" side by side to dual boot
<loltph> my setup:
<loltph> hp nx6325
<loltph> running win xp
<loltph> Ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBotK1> loltph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loltph> k
<loltph> so does kubuntu run semlessly with ubuntu, if installed together?
<loltph> under dual environment
<sithlord48> loltph:  you can install them in the same os.... its just kde and gnome..
<loltph> how?
<sithlord48> on your ubuntu machine do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then at the login screen you can use the sessions menu to select the "session " to log in to basicly if you install multipal desktop suites you can choose the one u want to use w/ that imenu
<loltph> is this going to corrupt gnome?
<loltph> I'm running under a windows install of Ubuntu
<loltph> will this affect the boot?
<sithlord48> nope not at all, but you will have two differnet programs for each kind of program in your menu (Like gedia and kate are both text editors)
<sithlord48> no , no and no ..
<loltph> k
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<login_> hi there
<JohnFlux> I updated to 10.10  and the font is.. funny
<login_> how are you?
<JohnFlux> it seems to be quite a bit smaller than before
<loltph> So whats the ethics behind linux?
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: yes i have noticed this on my machine , there is a new default font, called ubuntu it seams to be smaller then the old default font..
<JohnFlux> loltph: try not to kill your wife..
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I don't know if it's because of a new default font..  I mean this font looks really quite bad
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: have u checked ur dpi settings in system settings ?
<loltph> Johnflux:lol, Free everything I know that. One reason of using
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: also there is an AA setting fonts some where in there..
<JohnFlux> loltph: 'Free' has several meanings
<loltph> Johnflux: is there a cloud based free music service. Offered by Ubuntu?
<obsoleteman> JohnFlux: Droid Sans (ttf-droid) really good , give it a try :)
<JohnFlux> loltph: and I doubt you'd consensus on "free everything" for any meaning of free
<loltph> k
<JohnFlux> loltph: well there's internet radio..
<loltph> new ubuntu member
<JohnFlux> loltph: amarok used to have an agreement with a music provider
<loltph> Johnflux: whats it called would it be in Synaptic?
<JohnFlux> loltph: I don't know if they still do
<sithlord48> therer is  still a store in amarok.. under internet
<sithlord48> think its ....magantunes or something like that .
<loltph> Johnflux:amarok, haven't seen them on ubuntu for a while
<sithlord48> loltph: amarok is part of the kdesc
<loltph> I shall install kde
<loltph> whats the latest?
<sithlord48> 4.5.2
<JohnFlux> loltph: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    or something
<loltph> shithlord48: is it stable?
<sithlord48> but only on a maverick ppa repositoy
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: it's also not usable afaik
<sithlord48> loltph: idk i use it on my destop it seams to work for my needs.. idk if it will not crash for u needs...
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I heard that it 4.5.2 had some regressions over 4.5.1  which is why it's not used
<loltph> everytime i tweak with the settings everything crashes
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: naw i have kde 4.5.3 here on dual mismatched size monitors , just don't try to use the weather widget, the search on that seams to crash plasma-desktop
<loltph> lol, just me I'm guessing
<JohnFlux> loltph: don't tweak with the settings then :-)
<loltph> lol
<sithlord48> loltph: for u i would just use kde 4.5.1
<loltph> like the effects
<loltph> some are unstable and crash the video driver
<sithlord48> loltph: what version of ubuntu to u have
<loltph> 10.10
<loltph> fresh install today, the beta was crap
<loltph> kept on asking for a partial update
<sithlord48> then just do in a terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<loltph> but which boot manager
<loltph> gnome or kde?
<sithlord48> when asked if you want to make kdm or gdm default , choose gdm
<sithlord48> loltph: neither of them have a boot manager, the dm package is a login manager
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: My system is using font "monospace"  for the monospace font
<loltph> sithlord48:
<loltph> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<loltph> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<loltph> elliot@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBotK1> loltph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sithlord48> loltph: has a package manager open
<loltph> how?
<loltph> yea
<loltph> mb
<sithlord48> loltph: you have a package manager open that is why u get the error... then use it to install kubuntu-desktop
<loltph> how much software can ubuntu/kubuntu handle before its slow
<loltph> or am I a windows freak
<sithlord48> loltph: linux is not windows..... remember that..
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: ah there we go, I got it back to bitstream vera :-)
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: nice
<loltph> whats the difference, different kernel
<loltph> Windows = Crapware
<loltph> but you get bugs in Ubuntu
<loltph> what happens if I get a boot up error message
<sithlord48> loltph: a whole lot of differance
<loltph> comes up in terminal
<JohnFlux> loltph: a lot of bugs unfortunately :-)
<loltph> had it happen number of times with 10.10 beta
<sithlord48> loltph:  sounds like you need to set up your video card properly
<loltph> yea
<loltph> ati = waste of time
<loltph> how do i know I'm getting a reliable driver?
<JohnFlux> I was thinking of writing a diagnostic program that would come up if it failed to boot
<JohnFlux> extending on the current simple menu that came up
<JohnFlux> that would check and try to fix common problems
<sithlord48> what.. loltph ati is not a waste of time..
<JohnFlux> half installed packages, mismatch of library symbols, driver problems, mount problems, etc
<elpallico> hola
<loltph> so synaptic is closed what was that command?
<sithlord48> loltph: most of their cards work just fine w/ the open drivers...
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: ATI does cause more problems than any of device though
<loltph> lol
<loltph> I need a new laptop
<elpallico> alguno que able en español??
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: "most" :-)
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: o beg to differ...
<loltph> its more than 3 years old
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: it's not a subjective thing to differ over :P
<sithlord48> elpallico: i think there is a kubuntu-es for that
<loltph> amd and ati , what an awesome mix
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: just i have a few ati cards and as of late they work very nice w/o the properitary  driver, the properitary ati driver can be a pita to config and mantain
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: that's neat
<loltph> anyone recommend intel and navidia?
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: speaking of problems, I have:
<sithlord48> loltph: i have intel card in my netbook and nvidia card in my server.. (geforce2 :) )
<JohnFlux> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<JohnFlux> And kwin keeps disabling compositing now
<JohnFlux> it worked in 10.04
<sithlord48> JohnFlux:  in system settings, under desktop effects, its enabled but suspended?
<loltph> johnflux: geforce is supposed to be pretty reliable (say I'm buying standalone components) what should I get for Kubuntu/ubuntu?
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: right, it says "temporarily disabled"
<loltph> installing Kubuntu...
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: under advanced , check off disable checks .. then it will be resumed
<obsoleteman> loltph: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/653274 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653274 in linux (Ubuntu) "Plymouth doesn't show Kubuntu or Ubuntu logo with Nvidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sithlord48> JohnFlux:  or completely broken
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: not sure I want to disable checks .. :-D
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: use alt+shift+f12 do they start ?
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: if so you can check it off.. to allow them to start on login
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I reenabled it..  it's enabled for now
<sithlord48> sithlord48:  i have to do it for all my ati machines..
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: not sure how long this will last though
<sithlord48> loltph:  and yes they are all amd/ati machines.. or amd machiens
<loltph> but is that the closed driver or open driver?
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: till you log out
<rww> nvidia is the closed-source driver. nouveau is the open-source one
<sithlord48> then on login they will be disabled.
<loltph> can Linux run mainstream games?
<sithlord48> loltph: opensource driver
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: maybe I should try the propertietry driver
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: no
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: i think ur card is too old for that
<loltph> installing kubuntu... do I let Gnome be the default or Kde?
<JohnFlux> loltph: up to you
<sithlord48> thats up to you
<DarthFrog> loltph: KDE of course.
<loltph> so the semless?
<JohnFlux> loltph: ubuntu treats kde as a 2nd citizen though, it's not as polished as gnome
<loltph> lol
<JohnFlux> loltph: If you get annoyed by bugs, to be honest you should stick to gnome or use a kde distro
<loltph> like Intel and Amd
<sithlord48> ello DarthFrog good to see a fellow sith on :P
<loltph> kde distro?
<JohnFlux> loltph: SuSE for example
<sithlord48> loltph: personally i perfer amd.. but
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: really suse,, whats the matter w/ kubuntu ,,
<loltph> suse, first linux distro I tried years ago
<loltph> any good now?
<sithlord48> loltph: if you find you like kde install kubuntu , instead of ubuntu
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: it just doesn't have the resources allocated to it compared to ubuntu
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: its my main distro, i don't seam to have any problems....
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: then you're blind to the bugs if you are being honest :-)
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: mind you i also support about a dozen other local kubuntu users, and users on kubuntu forums
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: or not affected by them....
<loltph>  A display manager is a program that provides graphical login capabilities for the X Window System.
<loltph>  │ Only one display manager can manage a given X server, but multiple        │
<loltph>  │ display manager packages are installed. Please select which display       │
<loltph>  │ manager should run by default.                                            │ ?????
<FloodBotK1> loltph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I can cope with the bugs too, I've been using linux for a long time
<sithlord48> loltph:  i told you gdm or kdm , its up to you..
<loltph> do i configure kdm?
<JohnFlux> loltph: just pick random answers ;-D
<DarthFrog> loltph: It really doesn't matter which display manager you use, gdm or kdm.  If you prefer GNOME by default, then gdm is probably your choice.  KDM is the KDE Display Manager.
<loltph> so kdm's Kde and Gdm Gnome, right?
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: idk i almost always have beta and -dbg packages on mine since i try to file my bugs when they come up .. so far my only issues are really maintaining the ati driver, but w/ the open source driver working for oblivion  in wine i don't need the properitary one ..
<DarthFrog> loltph: But you can set either GNOME or KDE to be the default in either gdm or kdm.
<loltph> so I hit enter and choose between the two?
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I'm a KDE developer, so I try to fix bugs when they come up :-)
<sithlord48> loltph: you will find that w/ a gnu/linux machine, you have far far much choice
<loltph> k
<loltph> Gdm
<sithlord48> JohnFlux:  im a qt developer,, just not good enuff for kde dev...
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: hehe, I'm also a qt developer ;-D
<loltph> thxs sithlord48 and Johnflux :)
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: as in i dev w/ qt in dev qt it self..
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: for my "real" job
<sithlord48> loltph: thats the differnece right there..
<loltph> lol
<sithlord48> JohnFlux:  i fix copiers.... i would rather work on something like that..
<loltph> true :)
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: photocopiers?
<loltph> whats everyone think about the new kubuntu 10.10?
<JohnFlux> I've been bugging canonical to hire me to work kubuntu for years
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: yup, printers, faxes, typewriters, etc...
<JohnFlux> I'd love to work on polishing it, and improving the overall "user experience"
<loltph> do you have to pay conical submit a bug?
<sithlord48> i would do it for free if i had the skill... i intend to thats why i started my project,,
<DarthFrog> loltph: I don't really see any improvement over 10.04 and I see a regression in the sound system from the RC.  As in sound worked in the RC but not in the release.
<sithlord48> loltph: really pay to subimt bugs,, no thats free...
<JohnFlux> loltph: I felt exactly the same at DarthFrog
<sithlord48> loltph: its all free
<loltph> because, all the fancy gadgets in both make it a bit slow on the old laptop
<JohnFlux> loltph: except my system is now a lot slower as well.  ATI problems I think.
<loltph> really
<loltph> must be
<sithlord48> the only diff i really see is the font.. its ok but in qt creater stariring at my code its a bit small..
<sithlord48> makes my projects ui look bit too
<loltph> how do I configure all my drivers?
<sithlord48> bog*
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: yeah switch it back to bitstream vera
<loltph> got the wireless card driver working
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: think im gonna..
 * DarthFrog is thinking of ditching Maverick and going back to Lucid.
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: then i have to log out i think..
<loltph> got a fingerprint scanner and ati and amd
<JohnFlux> DarthFrog: I would if I could :-)
<JohnFlux> I can't wait for BFS to become standard
<JohnFlux> then I'd be able to upgrade, try it out, then revert back if I don't like it
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: you should check out my little project
<DarthFrog> JohnFlux: I wish there was an "apt-get dist-revert" command. :-)
<JohnFlux> DarthFrog: that's what you'd use btfs snapshots for
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: give you and example of what Qt is being used for .
<JohnFlux> DarthFrog: take a snapshot of the hard disk, then upgrade, then revert back to an old snapshot
<loltph> "Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8"
<DarthFrog> JohnFlux: btfs?  What is btfs?  Or do you mean btrfs?
<JohnFlux> DarthFrog: butterfs    I thought it was appreviated to btfs
<sithlord48> brb
<DarthFrog> Ah.  No, it's btrfs.
<JohnFlux> DarthFrog: yep you're right
<DarthFrog> !btrfs
<DarthFrog> Hmm no btrfs entry in Bottie.
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: you don't seem to have said what your project is
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: i don't seam to have bitstream verta
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: blackchocobo.sourceforge.net
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: apt-get install ttf-bitstream-vera
<sithlord48> JohnFlux:ahh... that explaines it..
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: it's the standard open source font
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I don't know why ubuntu thought their font was better
<DarthFrog> JohnFlux:  Thanks for the pointer.  I shall have to look into btrfs.  Right now, all I know is its name. :-)
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I wonder if they did any polls on it
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: Or user testing
<sithlord48> idk recall any
<sithlord48> i don't think i remember a different font in the beta either.
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: cool
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: explains the chocobo name
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: its my first project in Qt, askuall in C++ long time
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: right now im in the process of adding more formats..
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: thank u thats so much better looking now..
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: im thinking of redoing my forms w/ Quick .. but i have not looked in to what i need to do to do it
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: maybe you're right about it being the font size
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: when I google about the ubuntu font, people seem to like it, and the screenshots do look nice: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: mine looked nothing like that, and it looked really bad
<loltph> k
<loltph> in kubuntu
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: but mine font sizes were set to 9 and 10 rather than 10 and 11 in that screenshot
<loltph> what was that amarok thing?
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: its not so bad on my monitors just when i code. its straing.. being half my code is hex addresses
<sithlord48> all mine are size 9 , 96 DPI and the antialising is on (think that under display)
<loltph> Johnflux: any good widgets?
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: compare the official kubuntu screenshot:   http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/KPackageKit_017.png
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: doesn't that look quite bad to you?
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: on a side note i am enjoying rekonq
<sithlord48> no mine don't look bad.. hold on ill give u an ss link
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: I switched to firefox ages ago - any reason to use rekonq instead? :)
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: well it don't work w/ every page yet, but the ones it does it seams faster then FF to load them
<loltph> Johnflux sithlor48 why do people use windows?, seriously its buggy and its slow
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: hmm, I tried rekonq.. my shortcuts don't work - (alt+d to edit the url bar)  and there's no google bar
<loltph> kubuntu's Awesome :)
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: alt+l ? is location i thought
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: alt+l also isn't working
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: http://dopplereffect.shacknet.nu/snap1.png <- fonts on my machine..
<HurpDurp> oh hai
<JohnFlux> sithlord48: that looks quite nice
<sithlord48> JohnFlux: thanks.. the black is where the second monitor has no pixels...
<loltph> sithlord48: looks like xp a bit
<loltph> Johnlux: how do I get 80% of my windows programs onto wine?
<sithlord48> loltph: what kde..
<loltph> yea
<loltph> sithlord48:wine, no clue in kde, I'm guessing play on linux?
<sithlord48> loltph: well you should have to install them..
<loltph> laptop charger is making little noise, thought it was the laptop at first
<loltph> sithlord48:play on linux (scripts??)
<sithlord48> you can use that..
<loltph> or Wine, was having trouble with it
<loltph> kept on giving me error messages for every exe file
<sithlord48> check the appdb for wine you might find more help for your program X
#kubuntu 2010-10-15
<loltph> how do I install the latest Wine?
<loltph> synaptic?
<sithlord48> you need to add wines. ppa..
<sithlord48> www.winehq.org
<sithlord48> follow instructions..
<loltph> so any essential things i need for linux
<loltph> comming from Xp
<loltph> sithlord48 Johnlux
<sithlord48> yes loltph linux is not windows..
<loltph> I'm gonna convert to linux
<loltph> lol, sounds like a religion
<silentz0r> hey guys, I've got an issue with the new Wow 4.0.1 patch on kubuntu
<sithlord48> loltph:  read it will save you some possible fustration http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<loltph> had enough of Microsoft
<loltph> sithlord48 will read :), should be interesting
<sithlord48> loltph: it should help you w/ some of the basics..
<silentz0r> anyone?
<sithlord48> loltph:  well nothing about the programs or anything like that but the basic things most new windows users expect.
<sithlord48> silentz0r: im sorry i don't play wow..
<sithlord48> silentz0r: i know about wine.. but idk if thats gonna be to helpful
<silentz0r> well, the error appears to be wow-related
<loltph> I've been on ubuntu as a second system, never primary, whats the best way to emulate windows programs, apart from wine and play on linux
<sithlord48> silentz0r: sorry
<loltph> sithlord48 Johnlux
<silentz0r> any channel for wow discussions?
<sithlord48> silentz0r: im not sure..
<sithlord48> loltph: you can run window inside of ubuntu
<loltph> i've got 4GB ram and 64x
<loltph> is 64x ubuntu and kubuntu worth it?
<sithlord48> loltph: for games mostly you want wine. or Play on linux , there is corssover games/office..  its all based on wine
<loltph> whats crossover?
<loltph> how come you guys help for free?
<loltph> :)
<sithlord48> loltph: i think everyone has their own reasons.
<sithlord48> loltph: mine is i feel that if to use the software of the community. then i should also share my knowlage with my fellow community members
<loltph> sithlord48: I want to promote Linux over Windows because microsoft's got enough money and linux needs some more support from the large software companies
<loltph> adobe needs to stretch out a bit more
<slooksterpsv> try gimp
<slooksterpsv> gimp is a great program, I like it better than Photoshop now that I've used it quite a bit
<sithlord48> loltph:  thats the thing i hear  alot from windows users.. i need this program,  but there is a equilvent free program that does the job just as good for better then the properitary version
<sithlord48> gimp it took me a bit to get used to it from photoshop as well. since i has used it so long. but when i got used to it its ezer to use
<loltph> I know Linux orientated programs do a better job, but its hard to transit from windows to linux at first
<loltph> gimp looks really cool/Extremely complicated lol
<loltph> whats Abi word like?
<loltph> my speakers out put while outputting to my headphones
<sithlord48> or koffice's writeing program.
<sithlord48> yes. they do
<loltph> sithlord48:any fix for this
<loltph> what about docx?
<sithlord48> idk don't use it
<loltph> because I'm a student
<sithlord48> i think open office /libre office will open it
<loltph> comming from linux to windows can be interesting sometimes
<sithlord48> then u should tell your school to stop forcing properitary software on you :)
<loltph> especially with open office
<loltph> my school is stupid
<sithlord48> idk if the ms suite will open the open document formats
<loltph> nah all of the software runs on Windows they say
<RIZZ> can anyone help me get and install skype on kunbuntu 10.4?
<loltph> can't run on linux
<loltph> I think the tech guys have no idea what their doing, sometimes :]
<RIZZ> skype has files for linux though
<loltph> they talk about getting it, but nope win 7
<loltph> yea I thought that was awesome
<loltph> when I found out skype worked
<sithlord48> rizz i think sykpe is part of the medibuntu repository
<loltph> good to know :)
<sithlord48> RIZZ:  or partner perhaps.. either way try sudo apt-get install skype in a terminal
<loltph> could you compare ubuntu to an ipod touch osx?
<sithlord48> RIZZ: you will need to first enable the partner repo , from system settings-> software management-> settings -> edit sources and check off teh box for partner , the hit apply and reload teh sources
<sithlord48> loltph: ?
<pookito> So, I was thinking about doing the upgrade.  What is the proper command to update to the next verison of kubuntu?
<loltph> can't find skype should i reboot?
<rww> pookito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<sithlord48> loltph:  really
<loltph> installed, but know where to be found
<pookito> Thanks dude
<sithlord48> loltph: no you should reload the package cache
<sithlord48> loltph: on then type skype in the search bar on the application launcher
<loltph> is there anyway of loading into kde without rebooting
<sithlord48> log out then log in to a kde session
<markit> btw, skype is evil
<dima_> hi all. Does anyone knows if QML and QUICK are Webkit-based or if they are webkit-independent?
<haywardj> Hi all. was hoping for some help with sound config. Since updating to Meerkat, something in the Phonon--pulseaudo--alsa chain has gone wrong. Since alsaplayer doesn't output, I'm guessing ALSA is the source of the problem. Where does ALSA log, so I can look for problems?
<slooksterpsv> anyone here need help?
<ForgeAus> slooksterpsv: looks like kubuntu is so good it doesn't need ppl to help :)
<slooksterpsv> hehe YAY! now to help fix Ubuntu issues =D
<ForgeAus> (note: I'm kidding of course)
<ForgeAus> you mean ubuntu as in underlying ubuntu or as in complete gnome desktop?
<dasKreech> or the community?
<dasKreech> perhaps the store?
<dasKreech> (Ubuntu is attached to far far too many meanings now)
<onewit> Hi guys.  Can anyone give me tips on how to get a wireless pci dlink to work on 10.10?
<dasKreech> I suppose you read the wifi links already?
<dasKreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onewit> dasKreech, i'll revisit it.  i was able to install the RA driver with previous versions using some instructions as a guide from the ubuntu forums, but haven't had the same luck on 10.10.  Will take a look at your link right now.
<dasKreech> ok
<onewit> dasKreech, yup.  Tried that yesterday.  Didn't work.
<onewit> odd enough, it worked on 10.04 ubuntu, and the kubuntu 9.10
<dasKreech> Yeah ubuntu sucks for hardware consistency
<onewit> oddly i meant.
<ForgeAus> is stasks or smoothtask plasmoids still around?
<dasKreech> having something work for 4 releases doesn't mean it won't be broken for the next 3
<dasKreech> should be
<dasKreech> checked kde-look.org ?
<Guest64905> Is someone around that can process a notification of a broken update server?
<dasKreech> Guest64905: Ask your question
<onewit> dasKreech, should i just try to rebuild the RA driver again and hope to the high heavens that it works this time?
 * onewit scratches his head.
<dasKreech> are there errors?
<Guest64905> The speglar.simnet.is/Ubuntu has not been fuctioning for a long time
<dasKreech> onewit: it's a kernel issue so you can ask in #ubuntu as well if you like
<Guest64905> looks for updates ... but says none are avalable... the software center is half emty as well if the system is tuned to this server
<Guest64905> there are 2 servers in Iceland   so its probably 50 % change this one will become the default server for those that boot the system up in Iceland
<onewit> dasKreech: No rebuild errors. Thanks bud.  i'll do that when i'm beside the rig.  Am not on it right now.
<rww> Guest64905: does "sudo apt-get update" help at all?
<dasKreech> great :)
<Guest64905> No
<rww> hrm
<dasKreech> Guest64905: PMing you
<dasKreech> ok?
<ForgeAus> uh ok how do I remove a plasmoid from a panel?
<ForgeAus> it doesn't seem to want to co-operate
<ForgeAus> ohh its ok I fixed it... (just had to shrink my system tray )
<dasKreech> haha ha what?
<Cato37> where can i find agood manual for apt-get. specifically, where can i find instructions for the options that allow me to dl all of the recommended packages with the original package?
<dasKreech> Cato37: you mean man apt-get ?
<rww> apt-get gets recommended packages by default these days.
<Cato37> dasKreech: i dont know. i am just tired of having to manually dl every single recommended package with a pertinent program.
<dasKreech> Cato37: tried --download-only --with-reccomends ?
<dasKreech> in any case by default it should download them unless you (or someone) turned that off so check your settings
<Cato37> dasKreech: i get "Command line option --with-reccomends is not understood"
<Cato37> dasKreech: same when spelled recommends
<dasKreech> Cato37: I misspelt it But look at the apt-get manual
<rww> it's actually --install-recommends
<Cato37> dasKreech: may i get the url to the manual?
<rww> --with-recommends is aptitude ;)
<rww> Cato37: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<rww> or "man apt-get"
<dasKreech> Cato37: man apt-get
<Cato37> dasKreech: thanks. i didnt realize man was a command. :)
<Cato37> rww: thanx. :)
<dasKreech> Cato37: it is you can man man :)
<dasKreech> to get the manual for man :)
<dasKreech> don't man woman there is no manual for woman
<Cato37> the man who figures out a manual for women would be considered superhuman.
<Cato37> thank you for your help. :)
<dasKreech> Cato37: Welcome
<arthur> hmm why is kpackagekit indefinitely "waiting for authentication" yet hasn't asked me for any?
<olskolirc> same here ForgeAus i don't even use kpackagekit i use the command line, kpackagekit hangs
<ForgeAus> it seems like it would be working fine if it just asked for password...
<dasKreech> I dunno it does that. If kpackagekit is in the list I update that first then update everything else
<ForgeAus> but indefinite waiting for something thats never going to happen is ... just wrong
 * dasKreech waits for microsoft to open the source for Office suite
<ForgeAus> heheh
<ForgeAus> is there any chance of that actually happening?
<ForgeAus> me personally I'm waiting for them to integrate office into windows.. instead of as a separate package
<dasKreech> They can't
<dasKreech> Europe would flay them
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> ahh finally found a seemingly useful KDE dock! fancy tasks! a first glance/try anyhow...
<ForgeAus> a few minor issues tho I don't know how to get it to snap to bottom of the screen and autohide... mayb eI need to put it in a panel ...
<ForgeAus> ahh it has its own type of panel! kewl!
<dasKreech> :-)
<ForgeAus> it seem to work pretty well! I like it!
<ForgeAus> it could, of course be a little more configurable, but its a great start! ...
<hazelbite> anyone know how to fix the sound on kubuntu
<olskolirc> whats wrong with your sound hazelbite and what version of kubuntu
<hazelbite> its 9.1 and ‎i have no sound, i don't know whats wrong with it.  it still works when i boot into windows
<hazelbite> i already checked alsamixer and it seems fine
<olskolirc> sounds seems to be hard to fix on kubuntu when you lose it
<olskolirc> i always get it back by checking and unchecking the masters on the mixer or mutes and things its always around there somewhere
<hazelbite> yeah, thats all i found on the internet
<olskolirc> do you have bootup sound hazelbite or just no youtube or multimedia sound?
<hazelbite> yeah i have bootup sound and sound when i close my laptop
<ThiagoN> hi
<hazelbite> hi
<olskolirc> ok you have no multimedia sound
<olskolirc> brb
<ThiagoN> how compiling KDE 4.5 on Kubuntu 10.04LTS?
<olskolirc> thats lucid right hazelbite ?
<hazelbite> yes
<olskolirc> oh wait 910 is karmic
<olskolirc> 10.04 is lucid
<hazelbite> yeah i have 10.04
<hazelbite> the newest version
<hazelbite> i couldnt remember earlier
<rww> ThiagoN: no need, just use backports: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/packages-available-kde-platform-plasma-and-applications-451
<ThiagoN> rww: I heard that compiling KDE runs faster
<rww> I doubt it
<rww> You'll spend more time dealing with the headache and problems from compiling it than you'll save in any speed increase
<ThiagoN> rww: so I wanted to learn to compile KDE
<ThiagoN> rww: you done this?
<ThiagoN> rww: I'm afraid of not working. And damage to the facility
<hazelbite> that is always a possibility
<ThiagoN> I tried Kubuntu 10.10 and here demonstrates many bugs in my computer
<hazelbite> i fixed my sound yo!
<dasKreech> hazelbite: yo!
<dasKreech> ThiagoN: #kde-devel and http://techbase.kde.org
<ThiagoN> dasKreech: thnx
<dasKreech> Sure
<slooksterpsv> how's everyone doing
<olskolirc> ThiagoN: my plasma crashes constantly on 10.10 its also a cpu hog
<olskolirc> im trying to go back to karmic where life was sane
<ThiagoN> olskolirc: yep
<ThiagoN> olskolirc: I returned to the stable version
<ThiagoN> olskolirc: 10.04 LTS
<ThiagoN> olskolirc: but I think KDE 4.5 beautiful: D
<olskolirc> I didn't care for 10.04 sooner or later it scrambles the vlc
<olskolirc> video
<olskolirc> its ok ThiagoN i don't see much difference except moving things around and on maverick there is no /media/cdrom and I can't mount my cd's
<olskolirc> and we are supposed to spend days trying to figure it out?
<olskolirc> its a pice of s*
<olskolirc> piece
<olskolirc> ubuntu stopped making functional distros with karmic
<slooksterpsv> olskolirc I disagree
<slooksterpsv> karmic wasn't usable on my computers, wireless would drop after 10 min.
<olskolirc> i need a link to usb creator that link was the only way i was able to make a bootable usb
<olskolirc> i REALLY want to put karmic back on here
<slooksterpsv> then put Karmic back on lol
<olskolirc> yes i heard about ppl that needed dongle support
<olskolirc> just install "orange"
<olskolirc> right slooksterpsv but my usb creator isn't making my usb's bootable for some reason
<olskolirc> i get a command line that says boot:
<slooksterpsv> then you press enter
<olskolirc> and i don't know what to type to make it go not like ther other ones
<olskolirc> it just sits there slooksterpsv whe i hit enter and anything i type says not a linux image
<slooksterpsv> I'd reformat the USB stick and resetup the usb with 9.10
<olskolirc> did taht
<olskolirc> it wont boot anything not even debian lenny
<olskolirc> id rather go back to debian
<slooksterpsv> is it a fat32 partition that you reformatted it to?
<harrison> Hi, I'm having a few problems getting dual monitors to work properly. Using nvidia-settings I have gotten both monitors to work but the second monitor is stuck at a low resolution. System settings did not work at all for dual monitors, it failed to detect them in the multiple monitors tab
<olskolirc> i used fat ive used ext3 and ive tried it blank unallocated and nothing seems to stick keep getting that boot: at the prompt
<olskolirc> slooksterpsv:
<slooksterpsv> hi
<slooksterpsv> hmmm...
<olskolirc> i just downloaded a karmic from a different mirror ill try that
<slooksterpsv> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<slooksterpsv> !shut up!
<ubottu> :x
<krissteuf> hi ! I got a little problem with UCK
<krissteuf> when it asks for a customization action i select "run package manager"
<krissteuf> but it's "Unable to find any package manager application"
<krissteuf> please help me
<juas> hi
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<loltph> Amarok's pretty cool
<loltph> olskolirc:Hi, d'you use kubuntu much, as in standard linux user?
<olskolirc> ive been on linux since redhat 6 loltph and rode a few distros and i love kubuntu im a kde girl
<loltph> olskolirc: suse tried a few years, got me into ubuntu and now using kubuntu as well
<loltph> olskolirc: dual environment
<olskolirc> i never liked suse the display was always too huge on my machine loltph
<loltph> olskolirc: any tips, I'm comming from xp
<loltph> lol yea
<loltph> a bit buggy
<olskolirc> yes loltph never go back to winblowz
<olskolirc> ok ummm
<olskolirc> read read and read some more
<loltph> olskolirc: to true
<loltph> olskolirc: I need a compatible setup though
<loltph> my usb ports don't work
<olskolirc> you mean a dual boot?
<olskolirc> ohhhh
<olskolirc> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<loltph> olskolirc:stupid ati usb ports
<loltph> olskolirc:latest and greatest
<loltph> 10.10
<loltph> olskolirc:as well as 10.10 for Ubuntu
<olskolirc> i just left 10.10 an hour ago and put karmic back on im just getting down setting up all my toys
<olskolirc> Maverick Meerkat sux
<olskolirc> it ships with pulseaudio and hard to switch back to alsa if even possible the post were saying uninstall pulseaudio but then you wouldn't have audio in some apps
<loltph> olskolirc: kde's a bit different than gnome, finding the gnome layout easier. But the kde widgets are pretty sweat :)
<olskolirc> there is no /media/cdrom or cdrom0 and its not listed in /etc/fstab or mtab
<olskolirc> my meerkat plasma desktop crashed constantly and it was a cpu hog on my 1.8 gig
<olskolirc> can't find anything on meerkat
<loltph> lol amarok stream keeps kutting out
<olskolirc> i never use amarok its an eye sore and a run around i use vlc
<olskolirc> i can get tv in mplayer too with: mplayer /dev/video0
<olskolirc> is this your first ubuntu from suse?
<loltph> olskolirc:how d'you stream with vlc
<loltph> suse first ubuntu and then Kubuntu
<olskolirc> there are options- vlc is the best for multimedia by far
<loltph> Kubuntu vs Ubuntu
<loltph> hard to compare very different
<olskolirc> i love kubuntu
<loltph> yea, awesome codecs
<olskolirc> guys like ubuntu b/c you don't have to think much
<loltph> I like it for its awesome widgets
<olskolirc> not much to decorate or work with
<loltph> and its so simple
<loltph> How d'you dual boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu with Xp
<loltph> coz got some mandatory windows programs I need
<loltph> Linux is a primary apart from Not USB support or Video card
<loltph> olskolirc:holding me back from swapping
<loltph> olskolirc:to linux
<olskolirc> well they say its not a good idea to put two os's on one hard drive but ive never had a problem with it
<olskolirc> you want to use a partition editor on windows first
<olskolirc> make sure windows is installed first loltph
<loltph> olskolirc: xp's already installed
<olskolirc> move your hard drive space over loltph and reformat it to ntfs
<loltph> olskolirc: I'm running on a install under windows setup right now
<olskolirc> oh you are using "live" cd on  your windows desktop?
<loltph> a swap partition a windows and a Linux
<loltph> nah I used an image program
<loltph> can you install from a usb?
<olskolirc> install linux to the empty partition and it will pick up windows too and install the boot loader to the "first part" when it ask
<olskolirc> yes i just used a usb to install
<loltph> So last I tried this setup it over writed the windows bootloader
<loltph> so the setup must recognize Windows, your saying?
<loltph> olskolirc: is that right?
<olskolirc> yes loltph brb im at work
<Guest38321> Hello All
<sresu> Kubuntu Maverick comes with KDE client for UbuntuOne?
<volodya> it might, but I have not noticed anything like that.
<sresu> It was not there with Lucid
<volodya> well, then I imagine there's none. Release notes surely did not mention anything.
<greenmang0> has anybody noticed that mplayer's fullscreen function doesn't work in maverick?
<greenmang0> any workarounds?
<sresu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<sresu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sresu> volodya: ^^
<volodya> sresu: ah, nice to know works is ongoing
<sresu> ah-ok
<muh2000> hi
<bigbrovar> Hi guys ever since I upgraded to kubuntu 10.10 (clean install) I am having some graphic issues. graphics draw very slow, when writing in console, letters appear not immediately. I am running Intel Arandale graphic chip.
<olskolirc> bigbrovar, i lasted two days on meerkat its a cpu hog just like all the post say
<olskolirc> i could hardly run virtualbox on it
<olskolirc> there is no mount point for cdrom which is /dev/sr0 now
<olskolirc> it ships with pulseaudio instead of alsa
<olskolirc> kpackagekit doesn't reload
<olskolirc> needless to say, im back on karmic this morning when life was sane
<Peace-> bigbrovar: intel?
<bigbrovar> yeah Intel
<Peace-> bigbrovar: yea i have that issue too
<Peace-> no way
<Peace-> the driver on the kernel is very bad
<Peace-> ...
<bigbrovar> great misery loves company
<Peace-> riposino
<bigbrovar> am glad
<bigbrovar> so is there a way to get round this. I don't even know how to file a bug
<ulysses> Seems that Maverick is a huge suck for those who have Intel graphics
<ranjan> Hi all
<ranjan> I am getting 3d acceleration on nvidia card with nouveau in Kubuntu 10.10. How did that become possible? !!
<Riddell> ranjan: don't complain, just be grateful :)
<ranjan> Riddell: its not a complaint ;) i am so happy that i dont need to install the proprietary one anymore :)
<Peace-> bigbrovar: well there is a repo...
<Peace-> bigbrovar: for video card
<Peace-> but it's very but very un-reccomended
<Peace-> if you are not an expert...
<bigbrovar> yeah I just added it now
<bigbrovar> Peace-: guess its the xedgers ppa right?
<bigbrovar> let me reboot and see how it goes
<Peace-> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/
<bigbrovar> Peace-: I just tried the xorg edgers ppa and its quite unstable.. kwin kept crashing over and over. I had to ppa purge back to default packages
<ranjan> Hi all,
<ranjan> How to unset a variable (http_proxy) in ubuntu?
<Peace-> bigbrovar: nice you feedback me
<Peace-> bigbrovar: i was thinking to try it
<bigbrovar> Peace-: well u can still try it. if u use a different intel card than mine u just might be lucky. I am on arrandale the intel chip which comes with core i5
<mcsmurf> hello, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 and I'm having trouble with the KDE clipboard (klipper)
<mcsmurf> for example I mark some text in the Konsole and then click on Copy in the Edit menu
<mcsmurf> but klipper says the clipboard is still empty
<mcsmurf> are there known bugs about that...?
<Superman097> http://www.petitiononline.com/sislinux/
<bazhang> Superman097, you were asked not to
<mcsmurf> *sigh* I give up
<mcsmurf> drag&drop works better than the clipboard
<Maeth> i've been using gnome for some time now, but i'm very interested in using kde, if you have a link to read through and learn more of the finer details that'd be great.
<rork> Maeth: I think you know http://www.kde.org/ ?
<Maeth> hadn't been there, no :(
<Maeth> ah, so this is freedom! i can ride a bike again!
<Maeth> i guess this is really where i should start http://userbase.kde.org/
<rork> Maeth: for the finer details that looks good indeed, for an overview there's also the "kubuntu feature tour" http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<Maeth> a white box pops up over links, large square
<rork> it probably wants to load a preview of the website, you can put that off in Settings > Configure Quassel > Chat View > Show previews of web pages on url hoover
<Maeth> rork: it's this concept of plasma windows, idea
<Maeth> i see, so that's just quassel, nvm then
<Maeth> probably a good idea so someone doesn't send me to nimp
<Maeth> and it's mostly this plasma thing i'm having trouble with, idk what to do with this
<rork> what's the problem?
<Maeth> this sphere in the top right hand corner is baffling, what do you call that?
<dasKreech> Maeth: officially the toolbox. most people call it the cashew
<Maeth> is it used a lot? is it always there?
<Maeth> i'll stop there, because i know this is annoying and i need to just read the wiki
<dasKreech> Maeth: Always there
<dasKreech> Maeth: basic place for all of your menu interactions with plasma. I'm always amused as to why people are so offended by it
<Maeth> although i did have my touchpad set to not tap to click, it's horriblly sensitive, is there an equivalent to gconf-editor so i can turn it off? or is it gconf and just two configs?
<Maeth> that sounds really dumb if g stands for gnome... :(  kconf?
<dasKreech> :-)
<dasKreech> Hold on let me try and find out
<dasKreech> Maeth: Do you have synaptics installed?
<Maeth> synaptic
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> that setting doesn't work?
<Maeth> which setting?
<dasKreech> Maeth: can you check if you have kde-config-synaptiks installed?
<Maeth> i did not, i do now
<rork> Maeth: System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Touchpad, is that what you're looking for?
<dasKreech> Maeth: I tend to find when I'm looking for settings I simply press alt+F2 and type what I want to change there. Normally finds it
<moetunes> someone earlier was looking for a kde ubuntuone client - http://digitizor.com/2010/08/20/the-ubuntuone-kde-client-enters-alpha-installation-instruction/
<tonydark00> CIao
<tonydark00> ciao a ttt!
<dasKreech> !it | tonydark00
<ubottu> tonydark00: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tonydark00> ubottu> Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dasKreech> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dasKreech
<yan__> who can tell me what is IRC?
<mcsmurf> lol
<rork> internet delay chat, for people with more then 30 seconds of patience :P
<iEatChildren> for some reason firefox doesnt know what programs to use to open anything i download. im running the latest kubuntu. anyone have a clue how to fix this?
<ahox> Hi, is there a nice program to do booklet printing in kubuntu?
<joshua__> I'm sure your can use Scribus or even Open Office. Koffice shoeld have provide an alternative as well
<ahox> I guess I have to clarify, I want to print any document (pdf in this case) as a booklet, that is doublesided, 2 A5 pages on an A4, so that it binds to a booklet
<joshua__> Random question, but does anyone know how much bandwidth is used when you install 10.10 and download all the proprietary stuff?
<joshua__> In my experience, that stuff is ussually done through the print settings, no matter what software your using. Plus, your print settings are dependant on your printer.
<psynautic> argh these two startup bugs are driving me crazy
<psynautic> kwin compositing is starting as default suspending, because some mystery application is preventing it, but if i hit resume twice it works, and my second screen is starting as clone of, instead of how i set it (right of)
<martinjh99> What is the name of the kernel source code package?
<martinjh99> also what is the name of the Kubuntu PPA's//
<Pici> martinjh99: linux-source
<psynautic> all three of my computers are having the composite problem (two ati cards using radeon, and one intel integrated)
<martinjh99> ah got it thanks
<martinjh99> What is the PPA for the KDE Updates? Is there a PPA with 4.5.2?
<ahox> about the booklet printing, it used to be done through kprinter, but this option disapeared with the kde4 series
<psynautic> oh interesting all of my computers are using radeon
<psynautic> is there a known issue with radeon drivers and kwin compositing?
<psynautic> it works fine, but only when i go into desktop effects and hit resume compositing twice
 * volodya starts to suspect there's an issue with kwin compositing, period.
<psynautic> or if i send the qdbus signal
<BluesKaj> iEatChildren, (hate your nick btw) , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<martinjh99> What is the PPA for the KDE Updates? Is there a PPA with 4.5.2?
<iEatChildren> BluesKaj: i was told in #firefox to install gnome. ill give yours a try first
<iEatChildren> BluesKaj: hate your nick too btw :-P
<iEatChildren> thanks for your help though
<Pici> martinjh99: I believe  there is a link in the channel topic.
<Misterio> meh, firefox... rekonq it's the new generation of web browsers
<psynautic> im pretty sold on chromium
<martinjh99> ah thanks mate didnt see that!
<BluesKaj> gnome has nothing to do with your problem, it's flash and java , most likely , iEatChildren
<BluesKaj> I won
<iEatChildren> BluesKaj: <kbrosnan> it only picks up file assocations from the gnome vfs
<iEatChildren> thats what i was told in #firefox
<iEatChildren> not sure if its correct or not
<BluesKaj> i wont answer anymore questions , iEatChildren ... you need to change your nick
<iEatChildren> BluesKaj: haters gonna hate
<BluesKaj> haters...heh that preciousm
<iEatChildren> i dont see what the problem is
<iEatChildren> its a nick on irc
<iEatChildren> you are being over sensitive
<psynautic> anyone have a clue about getting multi monitor settings to stick?
<psynautic> everytime i start up, my second monitor is on clone of
<psynautic> and i set it to right of
<iEatChildren> nvidia?
<psynautic> radeon
<iEatChildren> i had the same problem with nvidia. you need to save the settings as root
<iEatChildren> well
<iEatChildren> sudo anyways
<Pici> BluesKaj: I dont see any problem with iEatChildren's nick myself.
<psynautic> how do i launch the display settings as root?
<iEatChildren> thank you Pici
<iEatChildren> im not a pedo or anything like that. i just created it for shock factor back in the day
<iEatChildren> but now people know me by it
<BluesKaj> Pici, well, I'm offended by it and I don't have to put up with it so he's on ignore
<iEatChildren> lol
<iEatChildren> someone has sand where it doesnt belong
<psynautic> hey iEatChildren, what is the command to launch kde settings?
<psynautic> oh, wait, krandr
<iEatChildren> i tried what BluesKaj suggested but it didnt fix my firefox problem
<iEatChildren> so i will try installing gnome to get my file association problem in firefox fixed
<ChildrenEatMe> BluesKaj: you happy?
<sresu> If I shutdown my desktop system with Konquerer and Okular(say) open, I used to get those restored on my next start of system. Nowadays, I don't find it getting restored.. How can I fix it?
<jussi> sresu: which version of kubuntu???
<djbeenie> kubuntu fresh installed on a dell d630.  I use vmware and kubuntu is the host.  Evertime I reboot, vmware wants to update its modules.  After update vmware runs fine with no issues untill I have to reboot.   This is annoying, any ideas?
<sresu> jussi: Sorry. Kubuntu Lucid Lynx. KDE Platform version 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> well, time fo my daily jaunt ..later
<jussi> sresu: ok, I think its in same place as maverick then, look in system settings, startup and shutdown, session management
<sresu> jussi: Yes..
<jussi> djbeenie: sorry, I got nothing with that. try reporting a bug and see if the devs have a workaround/fix
<djbeenie> and also everytime I reboot I loose my external monitor settings.  I have to RE-configure everytime I reboot, its like all my changes keep getting erased
<sresu> jussi: Understood. Thanks :)
<jussi> :)
<sresu> jussi: Secondly, I want to include one program in startup, how can I do that?
<jussi> !autostart
<ubottu> Use the tool in System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Autostart to make programs automatically start in your KDE session. See !boot for managing which services start at boot time
<jussi> hrm, thats old
<jussi> hang on
<sresu> Sure..
<jussi> sresu: same place, but the autostart section, click add program :D
<jussi> !-autostart
<ubottu> autostart-#kubuntu has no aliases - added by fdoving on 2007-01-03 22:27:00 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-06-18 17:23:45
<ubottu> autostart is <alias> startup - added by apokryphos on 2006-11-28 14:04:30
<gareth_> Just installed kubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Latitude 2100. After adding other users, when they login the change password dialog doesn't work. It doesn't accept keyboard input, mouse works ok.
<sresu> jussi: Yeah.. Thanks. Under Session Management, what is Default Leave Option for?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> just upgraded to 10.10
<rysiek|pl> and got a single question for you guys:
<jussi> sresu: its just which one is selected when you hit shutdown...
<rysiek|pl> why oh why have I lost all my accounts in Kopete?
<rysiek|pl> did Kopete go Akonadi?
<sresu> jussi: But when I click shutdown, it gives me various options. It doesn't ends current session and then shutdown as selected
<jussi> sresu: see how it says "shutting down in 30, 29, 28" etc? you are selecting whether it shuts down, logs out or restarts after 30 seconds if you do nothing
<psynautic> ChildrenEatMe: how did you go about setting the display settings as sudo?
<sresu> jussi: Ah-ok. Thanks. Lastly, during installation of Kubuntu, the installer gives an option during account creation to 'use password to login and decrypt /home partition'. I only selected option to ask password when logging in. Is it possible to have that option now?
<volodya> sresu: what exactly do you want?
<keldrona> ehi... what's wrong in these: <input type=hidden name=email value="<?php $email>">
<sresu> volodya: I want /home to be encrypted
<sresu> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sresu> volodya: I read ^ article. But it doesn't say about /home to be encrypted on the whole
<volodya> sresu: do you have any references to crypt in /etc/pam.d/common-login ?
<djbeenie> and also everytime I reboot I loose my external monitor settings.  I have to RE-configure everytime I reboot, its like all my changes keep getting erased
<volodya> common-session, even
<sresu> volodya: http://pastebin.com/6qMhmtSx  - common-session file contents
<sresu> volodya: But there is no file like common-login
<pmjp> hello
<rork> hi
<pmjp> whats up
<volodya> sresu: wait, you want /home to be encrypted, not /home/you?
<volodya> sresu: do you have /home as separate partition?
<volodya> sresu: if that's the case, these guides won't help you; and I don't know much about partition encryption
<sresu_> volodya?
<sresu_> Sorry, but I didn't get your message
<volodya> sresu: wait, you want /home to be encrypted, not /home/you?
<volodya> sresu: do you have /home as separate partition?
<volodya> sresu: if that's the case, these guides won't help you; and I don't know much about partition encryption
<volodya> those are last 3
<sresu_> Yeeah. Thanks
<sresu_> Yes to first
<sresu_> Yes to second
<pmjp> Im new to kubuntu switched from regular ubuntu
<sresu_> volodya: What guides were you talking about?
<volodya> sresu_: those you were pointed at earlier
<sresu_> volodya: Oh..ok. Thanks. No problem :)
<pmjp> Im wondering why I cant install firefox
 * volodya had actually disabled encryption of ~ as well
<rork> pmjp: there should be a package firefox-installer
<volodya> or rather switched to a more specific ecryption scheme
<sresu_> volodya: Like?
<pmjp> it hangs on authetication
<volodya> I have a directory named "Private" that is encypted, and put there only thing I really want encrypted.
<volodya> as opposed to this default "we'll encrypt all your .o files" nonsense
<sresu_> volodya: I linked you to common-session file pastebin.. Was it useful?
<volodya> sresu_: nope; it would have been useful if you wanted encryption of /home/you
 * sresu_ deletes pastebin post
<volodya> sresu_: for encryption of entire /home partition, I'm of no help
<sresu_> volodya: No problem, thanks anyways
<sresu_> volodya: I recently bought my Dell Inspiron M101z, I was thinking if there is a possibility that I dd my desktop HDD to netbook HDD and use it as both alike?
<x210> hello
<psynautic> i defeated both of my startup problems... the dual monitor 'right of' issue, i had to add a xrandr command to /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<psynautic> the compositing disabled on startup, i wrote a script that checks if it's running, then toggles it if not.... twice, because it always failed the first time :/
<psynautic> it might be conky starting up, or dropbox, not sure
<x210> hey, there is normal about Kubuntu 10.10 sometimes crach at the end of startup system after installation? (need to type ctrl+alt+canc to reboot)
<x210> crash*
<x210> it happened on two pc
<x210> and 3 not
<x210> ?
<psynautic> is it just a blank screen?
<psynautic> but when you ctrl+alt+del it shows the screen as kubuntu shutsdown?
<x210> it just show kubuntu splash screen (plymouth)
<x210> and when hit ctrl+alt+canc just reboot
<x210> but after that the system works (seems) fine
<x210> my fear is that some thing goes wrong at the end of installation
<x210> for example it didn't installed some packages
<x210> and make my system unstable
<x210> or it is just a kde crash
 * x210 lagged (?)
<pulaski> Good morning, I have recently upgraded to KDE 4.5.1 on my kubuntu desktop running lucid linux 10.04. Upon login kde immediately opens two dialog boxes. Each shows kde-sudo or something similar in the title bar and prompts me for my password. I'd like to bypass this step since I am the sole user of this machine. Kde help as not been helpful. How can I tweak kde to forget these password prompts?
<IdleOne> need a kubuntu op in -ops to help with a ban resolution please
<Riddell> IdleOne: hmm?
<IdleOne> Riddell: was a ban you set actually
<psynautic> x210 not sure what it is
<psynautic> but you can run update and upgrade through apt-get to be sure you installed everythign
<psynautic> pulaski, im guessing that's the wallet
<psynautic> you can diable that in the settings
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. My shortcuts have hiccups :\ alt+f2 for krunner doesn't work, F12 for yakuake does not work, alt+tab does work. Any hint on what's going on?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > asddff
<ubottu> asddff, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !coc > asddff
<IppatsuMan> (krunner and yakuake are running)
<asddff> hi
<IdleOne> asddff: Please read those links and remeber to follow the rules :)
<Renovatio> can someone help me to set my DVI resolution? i cannot believe highter is 1280X1024 (less than VGA)
<rats__> cd /home/ratpatrol
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<rats__> cd /home/ratpatrol
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<IdleOne> try that in a terminal :)
<rats__> cd /home/ratpatrol
<IdleOne> rats__: seriously it will never work in here. I mean never!
<rats__> sorry screwing with bookmarks
<rek> hi can you help me to connect to the internet my pc that is connected to a eth ?
<surunveri> hi could someone tell me if there's a free website creating program that's light and simple with a graphical user interface
<surunveri> im using kubuntu 10.04
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> :)
<FloodBotK1> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> surunveri: Have a look at Quanta Plus.
<surunveri> ok thanks
<tonydark00> join #ubuntu-it
<surunveri> kk i tried quanta plus is there any other such program? :D
<olskolirc> we like gimp surunveri
<olskolirc> you can also install xaralx
<DarthFrog> olskolirc: GIMP?  For web development?
<olskolirc> ohh sorry
<DarthFrog> surunveri: You could also try bluefish.
<olskolirc> kompozer then
<olskolirc> nvu is advanced now a days too and pretty
<olskolirc> pretty much looks like ms frontpage
<surunveri> kk thx i'll try that
<Peace-> gimp?
<Peace-> krita
<colorsoundboy> how can i force install cups it will not install on kubuntu 10.10 :|
<colorsoundboy> with dpkg --configure -a it is not working
<olskolirc> why would you need to install cups?
<olskolirc> maverick doesn't have cups?
<colorsoundboy> because it is installed lol
<olskolirc> they don't have finger
<olskolirc> they don't have whois
<olskolirc> maverick is a piece of s*
<Peace-> olskolirc: sorry ?
<olskolirc> they don't have nmap
<Peace-> i have cups here on 10.10
<Peace-> .
<colorsoundboy> I was upgrading from 10.04 and cups neglet to install
<Peace-> you have upgraded
<Peace-> yes or not?
<colorsoundboy> yep
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install stuff
<Peace-> what does it say
<colorsoundboy> thats not working too
<Peace-> what does it say
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> post the error
<colorsoundboy> wait I have to look now still dpkg try to running
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, sudo apt-get install nmap  ...does that work for you ? :)
<olskolirc> i have it
<olskolirc> its a shame we have to install all the cool stuff ourselves
<Peace-> olskolirc: i have installed with a fresh installation
<Peace-> a lots of people on ubuntu and kubuntu upgrading
<Peace-> had problems
<colorsoundboy> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Peace-> i am here since 3\4 yerrs
<Peace-> colorsoundboy: so do that
<BluesKaj> that's why it's cool,  we can pick and choose what we want, olskolirc
<colorsoundboy> then dpkg inconsistence of software
<Peace-> could you post all the ooutput
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<colorsoundboy> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<colorsoundboy>  cups
<colorsoundboy>  pxljr
<colorsoundboy>  foo2zjs
<colorsoundboy>  kubuntu-desktop
<FloodBotK1> colorsoundboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colorsoundboy>  splix
<olskolirc> colorsoundboy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<BluesKaj> colorsoundboy, if you interrupted the install , that's not kubuntu's fault
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<olskolirc> !paste olskolirc
<Peace-> !paste | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<olskolirc> ahhh
<BluesKaj> colorsoundboy, you might have to run this , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<colorsoundboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514054/
<colorsoundboy> same output it is not working
<BluesKaj> colorsoundboy, close the packagemanager
<colorsoundboy> Blueskaj it is closed :|
<BluesKaj> close all terminals
<colorsoundboy> yep it cannot reach the archive
<Peace-> colorsoundboy: you have to remove problematic
<Peace-> packages
<Peace-> with dpkg with force option
<Peace->  --force-all
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> man dpkg
<Peace->  /search text
<Peace-> n to go on
<BluesKaj> colorsoundboy, close the Gdebi package manager too
<hrna> hi, has anyone ever faced this kind of problem in kubuntu: http://picasaweb.google.com/Maruchan86/Random#5528336211589367954
<hrna> everything went like this after i started my computer today
<Peace-> hrna: lol
<Peace-> never
<hrna> should i make a clean install
<Peace-> hrna: have ytou tried with a new
<Peace-> user?
<Peace-> sudo adduser MYNAME
<hrna> actually i havent, i could try that next
<Peace-> sudo adduser MYNAME admin
<hrna> thnx for the tip :) my .kde might be fucked up
<BluesKaj> hrna, close that , in the terminal siudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it's the solution?
<BluesKaj> oops sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hrna> BluesKaj, this isnt the only app. with the problem
<hrna> same goes with amarok
<colorsoundboy> strange cannot reach archive
<Peace-> hrna: try the BluesKaj solutions
<Peace-> maybe ...
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> yup, you need to upgrade , hrna ...something is missing from your install
<Peace-> +1 BluesKaj
<Peace-> it could be the solutoin
<hrna> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> it can't hurt
<Peace-> i will try even sudo apt-get install  --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> i have fixed a lots of problem with the last code
<Peace-> problems
<hrna> after you've got kubuntu-desktop installed, and you install it once again, it wont install (reinstall) all the packages comes along with it the first time you do so
<BluesKaj> Peace-, hmm , never tried that , could bring broken dependencies along
<hrna> so, will it work, just to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<hrna> and everything worked fine yesterday, bleah
<Peace-> hrna: upgrading it's not a nice option for me
<Peace-> i have always installed with fresh installation
<Peace-> and new user
<Peace-> never had problems
<Peace-> hrna: if you try
<Peace-> .. with kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> there is not problem , from my point of view
<Peace-> if that doesn't work
<Peace-> adduser...
<Peace-> if that doens't work :D
<hrna> alrighty
<Peace-> fresh installation
<Peace-> i guess :D
 * Peace- bash if [[ ]] xD
<colorsoundboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514062/ here further it hangs :|
<Peace-> colorsoundboy: remove cups
<Peace-> then reinstall i t?
<colorsoundboy> I did but still the same problem
<Peace-> colorsoundboy: http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=Package+is+in+a+very+bad+inconsistent+state+-+you+should+reinstall+it+before+attempting+a+removal.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, hrna ther's no reason that a net upgrade to a new version can't work as well as a fresh install as long as there's no interruption to the upgrade while it's DLing and installing from the repos .
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i support kubuntu since 3 year here and in another channel , a lots of people got prolbme upgrading
<Peace-> BluesKaj: instead fresh installation seems to be nicer i dunno why
<Peace-> BluesKaj: maybe because  the worse virus is the user?
<BluesKaj> colorsoundboy, sudo apt-get purge cups
<hrna> BluesKaj, i've got no idea what might be causing this
<hrna> i have been upgrading over the net from my last cd install (9.04)
<hrna> but now somehow, kde apps keep crashing easier
<Peace-> hrna: well you have a problem with the installation of something
<hrna> and Peace- creating new user didnt fix the problem, so it must be somewhere deeper than the config in my home
<Peace-> hrna: yea in your system there is  a installation problme
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I just upgraded 2 linuxboxes from 10.04 to 10.10 without a prob . Generally ppl should remove any specialty ppas they've added to their sources.list before upgrading , that seems to be the problem in a lot of net upgrades from my experience.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: +1
<_Wise_> Hi *
<Peace-> ppa :)
<hrna> well i will loose nothing if i try a clean install from cd
<Peace-> hrna: have you a home separeted?
<hrna> of course
<Peace-> if you have ... :)
<Peace-> you will not lose anything
<hrna> well all the apps will be gone
<BluesKaj> hrna, if you decide to do aclean install , make a / partition and a /home , that way if you need to do another clean install just install the OS to / using the manual partitioning option during the install
<hrna> BluesKaj, yes, i've done this before :)
<BluesKaj> hrna, good :)
<Peace-> hrna: on /var/cache/apt/archives/ you have every packages :
<BluesKaj> ok gotta go ...stuff to do ,bbl
<Peace-> i have to go too
<Peace-> good luck guys
<hrna> alrighty, thnx for your time :)
<Peace-> :=)
<_Wise_> Just performed a clean install of Kubuntu 10.10 from the CD. I've not been able to figure out how to active my monitor native resolution (1280x1024) neither with the nouveau nor with the proprietary nVidia driver.
<_Wise_> My GPU is a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<_Wise_> Can someone help ?
<_Wise_> TIA!
<FloodBotK1> _Wise_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> Can someone help me with kubuntu forum registration. It keeps telling me that i haven't answered the verification questions correctly but I'm fairly sure i have.
<dipz> hello
<dipz> wiki
<dipz> who are you
<iEatChildren> can someone help me diagnose why my sound isnt working?
<goodnight> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/mark-shuttleworth-talks-projcet-harmony-unity-and-more/
<phoenix_> there is a driver included in the kernel named "sc92031.ko". where can i find the source of it
<v3n-irssi> BluesKaj i need help
<v3n-irssi> how do i find out which graphic driver is currently installed?
<BluesKaj> which brand , v3n-irssi ?
<v3n-irssi> brand? you mean nvidia or?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Pici> sudo lshw -C Display
<v3n-irssi> you sent me that tiny description
<Pici> OH, driver? I thought you meant card.
<v3n-irssi> that command was "sudo apt-get remove "installed-video-driver" or so... idk, which one should i remove?
<v3n-irssi> should i remove nvudia-current ?
<phoenix_> i having trouble compiling a source, need help regarding c language, is there any channel related ti this?
<v3n-irssi> BluesKaj -> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current ?
<v3n-irssi> ##C if you are registered and authenticated
<hisatsu> hello everyone
<phoenix_> v3n-irssi: thanks . i will try
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi, lspci for your graphics card
<phoenix_> nick/ phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi, look for VGA compatible controller
<v3n-irssi> lspci is the driver? or what? i got geforce 7859 gx2 (pciexpress)
<v3n-irssi> and i'm not on vga, i'm on hdmi :/
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi,  look in the kmenu /system/ jockey nvidia
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi, nvidia controller
<alex-kun> Hello people! Anybody knows why "configure buttons" in "window decorations" do not work in maverik?
<joti> hi
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi, use vga or dvi , hdmi isn't working well on maverick
<alex-kun> Some body?
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi, aamof someone filed a bug about it yesterday
<v3n-irssi> atm i'm on 10.04 not maverick... idk it is dvi i think...
<alex-kun> Any body have problem with window decorations???
<BluesKaj> v3n-irssi, so describe what the problem is first , and check the nvidia controller in the kmenu/system  to see which driver is recommended ,or can you get to a desktop at since you're on irssi ..tty ?
<v3n-irssi> tty... but when i am connected with ipv4 internet my plasma gets stuck or crashes... could it be caused by some applets which acces the Internet? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> connected with ipv4 , di you defeat ipv6 ?...doybt if that has any bearing on plasma problems . v3n-irssi
<v3n-irssi> erm i got only 2 hours ipv4 per day... ipv6 is for irc only though...
<BluesKaj> can you get to the desktop without crashing plasma , v3n-irssi ?
<v3nd3tta``> got to plasma... i removed the plasmaoids which access internet, maybe it works now, if not i gonna reinstall plasma
<v3nd3tta``> :)
<v3nd3tta``> ty BluesKaj until now :V
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``,  in the kmenu/system/nvidia hardware drivers  check the nvidia controller to see which driver is recommended
<v3nd3tta``> yea atm checking :)
<v3nd3tta``> is version 173 better chan current of is current a newer/more stable version?
<v3nd3tta``> current is recommended and active, so it may be okay until it gets buggy again :P
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, have you updated lately ?
<v3nd3tta``> after purging my nvidia-current on tty3 i got update and installed again
<v3nd3tta``> so it may be current one :)
<BluesKaj> did yoy stop kdm first ?
<amorphous__> Yo! howsit y'all...?
<amorphous__> anyone in here have any advice on how to organise a laptop->server->big data disk setup. The server is headless & I want all data on the biggy,but too many options...
<TopGear> hello
<TopGear> got some problems with conky
<TopGear> it's all black, with white letters
<TopGear> http://plaatjesupload.net/zien/1287174452_conkyrc.png , for the screen
<TopGear> For the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514129/
<amorphous__> no..? am going for sshfs into the server and links from the   the home dir on it to the HDD... that make any sense?
<geetee> If I switch between Netbook and Desktop workspaces in 10.10 will it remember my settings when I switch between them?
<geetee> wanted to give Netbook a try but don't want to lose my Desktop config
<sithlord48> geetee:  i think so since they are seperate work spaces
<geetee> sithlord48: thanks, i'll give it a try
<sithlord48> please share your results..
<sithlord48> here or on kubuntuforums.net
<ubuntu__> sa
#kubuntu 2010-10-16
<connor_> Hey, i have a question. Sometimes when im palying music with Amarok, my computer will freeze. However, it will only freeze my screen, and not my mouse. My mouse will work and move as normal, but will not be able to interact with anything. Is there anyway to prevent this or recover from the problem?
<connor__> it just happened again
<connor__> Im sorry, i just crashed again.  Did anyone answer?
<jakent> that happens to me when i have a kernel panic
<connor__> oh? and how can i avoid that?
<jakent> mine was hardware related... so i went with a different usb device
<jakent> err usb networking device
<connor__> Oh
<connor__> Would this hardware issue be present in Windows? It does not occur anywhere except for Kubuntu
<jakent> so, for me, it was the driver causing the kernel panic.  Driver would be different in windows
<jakent> if it occurs only when playing music, maybe sound card drivers?
<connor__> Ah, ok i understand now.  I think it is most likely my graphics card, as when im playing music, the music still continues through the freeze.  So my new question would be, how do i install a nVidia Driver?
<jakent> hrm, its been a while, but I was able to install it through the packages
<jakent> i don't remember more than that
<connor__> So in KPackageKit?
<serverbox> Need help
<jakent> let me open up my Kubuntu vm
<jakent> i had a "hardware Drivers" option, not through the KPackageKit
<connor_> Ok, i found it, Thank You.  Only time can tell now if i will freeze again.  Wish me luck :D
<jakent> good luck, hope it helps
<valoriez> connor_: you can always run amarok from the console
<valoriez> amarok -d --nofork
<connor_> What do you mean?
<valoriez> and see what the output is, when it's freezing
<connor_> oh so you mean ALT+f1
<valoriez> I mean, rather than starting it by clicking the icon
<connor_> Oh,
<valoriez> I'm not sure alt+f1 gives you a readout
<connor_> Actually, now that i think about it.  I froze it in the same way when i was clicking too much in the file browser.
<valoriez> I think you have to start a console
<valoriez> either konsole, yatatuake (sp?) or control+alt+f5 ?
<valoriez> not sure ont eh f key
<connor_> Ah ok, ill try that.
<valoriez> I use konsole
<valoriez> there is LOTS of output
<connor_> yeah, ok
<valoriez> but when it's freezing, if it is
<valoriez> you might get a clue that way
<smooph1> hi guys ... I have a question ... I use Kubuntu in a dual-monitor setup and I very often move windows to the edge of one monitor ... but if i do that the shadow of that window is shown on the other desktop
<smooph1> is there a way to prevent that ?
<connor_> smooph1, apart from completely turning off shadows, there may be an app for that.  Look up "dual monitors" or even "monitors" in KPackageKit
<LOGAN> hi
<DebianNeuling> hallo
<LOGAN> is for a laptop bettere to use Kubuntu than Ubuntu?
<LOGAN> Im a linux noob but was trying to try one through windows install to not mess with windows
<valoriez> logan, it's a matter of taste
<valoriez> if you like KDE more than Gnome, you'll like Kubuntu
 * valoriez is using kubuntu 10.10 on a laptop right now
<valoriez> and I love it
<valoriez> Everything Works
<LOGAN> And while Ubuntu Live was ok I seem to have issues with installing. then not finding boot drive then finally worked and tried to install flash plugin for firefox and stuck on 6^ till screen went black with a unresponsive text select cursor
<valoriez> when it was a dual boot, windows was fine
<valoriez> I'm not enough of an expert to guide you through an install, however
<LOGAN> I start wondering what I did wrong, lol. It seems harder than windows to me unfortionly, asked for help in Ubuntu, but got no response. been trying for a few hours already, so I thought meybe deinstall ubuntu and try kubuntu to see if it makes a difference
<LOGAN> I did in windows install not to mess with partitions etc
<LOGAN> now it didn't boot into ubuntu, just a black screen and a cursor
<LOGAN> could be an in windows install issue, I don't know
<valoriez> sorry, phone
<LOGAN> and I don't really understand the difference bewtween the ubuntu and kubuntu, well they look different, lol
<valoriez> sorry, phone
<endafy>  I need a Winiso replacement for Ubuntu, I need to be able to edit ISO files, not ruin the boot sectors of the ISO 9664 filesystem, have a decent interface (gtk or QT it doesn't matter) build ISO files, and burn them all in one nifty little package like Winiso
<endafy> k3b does a decent job of making images, but I really need something that can edit them on the fly like Winiso
<valoriez> endafy: Qt, not QT, which is QuickTime
<LOGAN> im taking a break for now, gonna tatch some tv . thanks for the time
<valoriez> LOGAN: ubuntu runs the Gnome desktop
<valoriez> and apps
<valoriez> Kubuntu runs the KDE desktop, and apps
<valoriez> you can use the other desktop's apps
<valoriez> but in general, choose the one with the apps you like the most
<endafy> if it were quicktime I would have specified, linux is not OSX
<valoriez> endafy: sure, but it's Qt
<valoriez> anyway, dinnertime!
<endafy> and GTK != Gnome
<valoriez> correct, that's true
<endafy> I just want to be able to edit ISO files without mounting them as a loop because it messes with the 9660 and 9664 boot sectors if you edit it
<endafy> and I have to completely rebbuild the ISO
<LOGAN> somehow I start to suspect part of the trouble is that my internet connection is wimping out on me all the time
<LOGAN> weird..
<LOGAN> must be something in linux as windows seems ok, fast and stable
<LOGAN> meh had connection again, tried installing Blender and poof, connection lost, also mouse not moving anymore.
 * LOGAN cries
<LOGAN> booting back to windows and removing again, for now I stick to Live CD
<LOGAN> unless live CD is acting up as well nowadays
<LOGAN> thanks for the support, Ill look into it again at another time
<Tim_B> Hi all. Anyone know if there has been any progress on the Xinerama causign X to segfault on qt applications? I've been dead in the water since the upgrade to 10.10 :-/
<slooksterpsv> KSudoku crashes/freezes on me when I try to select a different game such as 16x16 or 25x25
<LOGAN> has kubuntu the minimize, mazimize and close buttons on the top right side of the windows?
<valoriez> LOGAN: I believe you can set that up in systemsettings
<valoriez> but the default is top right
<slooksterpsv> hi all I'm having trouble with KSudoku crashing/hanging when I select a puzzle that is 25x25 or 16x16, can anyone assist?
<valoriez> slooksterpsv: have you filed a bug?
<slooksterpsv> valoriez: i have not
<valoriez> dr. konqui should pop up for you
<valoriez> and offer to add debug packages if needed
<slooksterpsv> that doesn't pop-up it just hangs and then I tell it to terminate
<valoriez> it's worth the time if you are willing to do so
<valoriez> oh, that sucks
<slooksterpsv> I am, is there a way I can invoke it when running the program?
<valoriez> have you tried running it from Konsole, to see what happens?
<slooksterpsv> like you can do with valgrind
<slooksterpsv> yeah all I receive is a warning about i-bus
<valoriez> well, you can run it in gdb
<slooksterpsv> can not get i-bus daemon's address
<valoriez>  http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Debugging_(documentation) <--- this is amarok documentation
<valoriez> but it should work in much the same way
<valoriez> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<valoriez> or you can do it against kubuntu, this way ^^^
<LOGAN> ah thanks valoriez because Ubuntu has recently switched those to the top left and needs trickery to make them correct again. Not very nice. Anyway it kept crashing so ill check out kubuntu tomorrow
<valoriez> cool, LOGAN
<bazhang> LOGAN, not much trickery involved, there is a clear command to change it, or just change the theme even
<LOGAN> bazhang: if I show a live cd at friends I want it as simple and good as possible by default :)
<LOGAN> try explain to windows users that setting something as trivial as those buttons, lol
<LOGAN> most people I know would have given up already when Im still fighting these things :D
<LOGAN> lets hope its not an hardware issue Im having though
<slooksterpsv> ok so it's not crashing, it's just taking a lot of time to generate the puzzle lol
<slooksterpsv> sorry :(
<valoriez> the problem I have with the liveCD is it is slow
<valoriez> slooksterpsv: that's the problem with gdb
<LOGAN> well seems like I created MOTAS in less time :P
<valoriez> s l o w
<LOGAN> ok I lied, MOTAS took like 9 years LOL
<LOGAN> (not fulltime ofcourse)
 * LOGAN gets coffee
<LOGAN> well I do run linux... my HD media player as well as my eReader run some flavor of linux
<conduitConvectio> So, I'm having issues with usb-creator-kde where it says my USB stick needs to be formatted...but it IS formatted, and clicking 'format' just makes the program unresponsive for a while.
<LOGAN> have you tried formatting fat 32 in windows?
<LOGAN> the USB stick that is :)
<LOGAN> many USB sticks come out of the box formatted in FAT :/
<conduitConvectio> Which is logical I guess
<LOGAN> hmm and I always doublecheck if I selected the correct device , lol, just to be sure
<conduitConvectio> Yeah, I've done that.
<LOGAN> how large is your USB stick btw?
<conduitConvectio> 4GB
<valoriez> mine is vfat, and the app worked fine
<LOGAN> that should be enough (without huge persistant)
<valoriez> faster than a CD
<LOGAN> vfat?? Hmm maybe I confused. I used Universal USB installer 1.8.0.5
<valoriez> it didn't mention formatting, and it worked fine
<valoriez> I made the bootable usb in lucid
<valoriez> and used it to install Maverick
<ze_> olá
<mjay> hello
<mjay> can anybody help me how to put split files back into one file?
<mjay> i have this downloaded files which are in zip files
<slooksterpsv> hmmm so are they like zip.part1 zip.part2, etc.?
<slooksterpsv> mjay ?
<mjay> i dont know
<mjay> the files have like .ro0 to .ro21 extensions
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<mjay> but the icons show files in archive or in zip folder each
<mjay> its actually a movie file
<mjay> i've already unzip all files but i'm hoping that i can get them altogether into 1 file
<mjay> slooksterpsv: do you know how to do it?
<slooksterpsv> .ro? weird
<mjay> yup
<mjay> wait
<mjay> im going to look at the files again
<slooksterpsv> can you download winrar on wine and use it to extract the ro files? winrar can do it
<mjay> how is it done?
<mjay> i have looked at the files again and yeah the files are with .r00 to .r47 extensions
<powered-by-linux> hi , all ; )
<powered-by-linux> I'm using (Hardy) updated version of Kubuntu on a Dell Laptop, the udated version is awesome cause it had the proper wi-fi on the iso : )  tho I really really want it on my desktop!, so my question is as follows=
<powered-by-linux> can I connect the laptop up as a network to get the packages I want, as the adapter for the desktop is not linux friendly : )
<slooksterpsv> powered-by-linux let me read through that again I got confused
<valoriez> the adaptor?
<slooksterpsv> mjay where did you download the file from?
<valoriez> I mean, adapter
<slooksterpsv> like share your internet connection from wifi to ethernet?
<valoriez> you can certainly download an .iso on one computer, and us it on another
 * Islington is back.
<valoriez> you can even use Windows to install kubuntu
<valoriez> with Wubi
<mjay> from torrent
<slooksterpsv> it almost looks like archive manager (file-roller I believe it's called) will extract it
<powered-by-linux> yes I have installed linux on it before, but as I can't get on the net with it, can't pick my packages, hmm wubi eh?, hmmm **thinks**
<slooksterpsv> oh yeah absolutely powered-by-linux - you'd just add the cd that you burn the iso to as a source in software center, though I'd recommend a reformat and reinstall
<powered-by-linux> can I burn an iso using (k3b) or something, that will keep all the packages I choose, like the way I set up the laptop?
<valoriez> you mean you can get on the net with it now
<valoriez> but not with linux?
<mjay> extract it and bind all the files into one file?
<alesan> Hi! I do not see how to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<slooksterpsv> mjay do you have file-roller on your computer?
<valoriez> alesan: what are you using to upgrade?
<mjay> i dont think so
<valoriez> kpackagekit?
<mjay> only ark
<alesan> valoriez, kpackagekit?
<slooksterpsv> mjay - download file-roller it's a gnome item, but works wonders, otherwise, you'll need wine + winrar
<alesan> oh ok I need to vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<valoriez> have you updated recoently?
<alesan> and set it to normal
<valoriez> you have to do all updates first
<alesan> valoriez, of course
<valoriez> before upgrading
<mjay> how to do it with a sudo command?
<alesan> yes of course
<valoriez> sudo apt-get update
<valoriez> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mjay> slooksterpsv: how to do it with a sudo command?
<valoriez> but kpackagekit should have a choice up in the top bar once everything is updated
<alesan> ok thanks!
<alesan> I close everything while it performs the upgrade
<alesan> bye!
<slooksterpsv> mjay - sudo apt-get install file-roller
<mjay> slooksterpsv: ok thanks
<powered-by-linux> thx alot  for the ideas, I'll try a few things, I do know getting the packages seperately is useless, as some need 40 to 50 dependcies, which would take forever haha!
<slooksterpsv> valoriez - question, when I log into Gnome it doesn't give me the window borders on the windows, I have Ubuntu but installed kubuntu-desktop from the repos, would that have affected that?
<valoriez> slooksterpsv: in 10.04 ?
 * valoriez didn't have good luck with that combo in 10.04
<valoriez> didn't try it in 10.10
<valoriez> I did a clean install
<valoriez> straight kubuntu
<maco> slooksterpsv: if you run "metacity --replace" from a terminal in gnome, that should bring the borders back
<valoriez> I've had trouble with the kde-on-top-of-ubuntu
<valoriez> although lots of people have great luck with that
<valoriez> and switch back and forth
<valoriez> about to restart, however
<slooksterpsv> ok perfect
<slooksterpsv> I'm liking Kubuntu now, but I like my Gnome; I just need a 64-bit lxde and I'll be set =P
<slooksterpsv> **Lubuntu 64-bit, not just lxde lol
 * slooksterpsv shakes head for being so confusing.
<slooksterpsv> what do you guys use for your default music players?
<chris062689> Amarok
<chris062689> I was looking for something like foobar2000
<chris062689> I saw a program (Qt) that looked a lot like it on reddit.
<slooksterpsv> haven't used foobar2000
<chris062689> Let me see if I can find it again.
<chris062689> foobar2000 (windows-only) is a very minimalistic music player, but it rocks.
<slooksterpsv> was it... guayadec or sommat like that
<chris062689> Not sure
<chris062689> Something about.. meat?
<chris062689> o_0
<slooksterpsv> lol
<slooksterpsv> I use Exaile, I like Exaile, it's small light and built with python
<chris062689> Ah, found it
<chris062689> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<slooksterpsv> hahaha, I thought you were joking about meat wow that's good, have you tried a cli audio player?
<chris062689> Hmm... I thoguht it had a Qt interface...
<chris062689> never used one.
<chris062689> though I think deadbeef is a console app as well
<chris062689> I haven't used it, I just think it looks a lot like foobar2000
<chris062689> I'm abotu to install Kubuntu 10.10
<chris062689> I always love KDE / Kubuntu, but for some reason I always go back to Windows. :S
<chris062689> Not sure why, just find things easier to do there, I've been with Ubuntu / Kubuntu / OpenSuSE (and other linux distros) since about 2004 though
<chris062689> Just always found Windows easier to use.
<chris062689> Perhaps I Just haven't had enough time to let it sink in ;)
<chris062689> anyway, be back later.
<DarkriftX> how do i connect to a wifi network via command line?
<slooksterpsv> Darkriftx you still here?
<Kalidarn> hmm, for some reason every now and again my control, alt, super, tab and shit keys just 'stop working'
<Kalidarn> unplugging the keyboard and replacing it fixes the problem
<slooksterpsv> DarkriftX - You type in: sudo iwconfig essid "yournetworkname" key "ifyouhaveakey" or that
<slooksterpsv> Kalidarn - what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Kalidarn> i'm using Kubuntu 10.10, with KDE 4.5.2, I have the latest version of VMWare Workstation open 7.1.2 build-301548
<Kalidarn> i've tried googling about for answers but have had trouble finding stuff relevant
<Kalidarn> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=45359 i did see this
<Kalidarn> but i had been using gnome for quite a few months and have not ever experienced this once
<slooksterpsv> Kalidarn - not sure... I'd post on Ubuntuforums.org and see if someone can help you out, unless someone in here knows what to do
<Kalidarn> im wondering what log i should look in
<Kalidarn> kdm.log?
<Kalidarn> or perhaps the xorg log
<Kalidarn> i didn't see anything in dmesg or messages
<slooksterpsv> not sure...
<Kalidarn> slooksterpsv: it appears kubuntu doesn't have a forum on ubuntuforus.com
<Kalidarn> forums
<migumi> slooksterpsv: hey, still it wont work.
<migumi> the archiver thingy
<Kalidarn> a general help looks like the place to post
<slooksterpsv> migumi oh ok, try winrar in wine
<slooksterpsv> Kalidarn - Ubuntuforums they do issues with anything Ubuntu pretty much, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and as of lately even Lubuntu, posting there won't hurt at all I've posted issues on Lubuntu and been able to get them resolved, same with Kubuntu, plus it's better than the IRC cause if someone searches for a resolution to the same issue you're is posted if you resolve it
<migumi> what is that? not that used to kubuntu terms
<migumi> all i know is winrar in windows
<migumi> what is wine?
<maco> migumi: wine is a compatibility layer that lets you run some windows apps with varying degrees of working
<slooksterpsv> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<slooksterpsv> WINE = WINE Is Not Emulation
<slooksterpsv> !virtualizers > slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv, please see my private message
<maco> slooksterpsv: right. technically a reimplementation of the win32 api
<slooksterpsv> yup
<slooksterpsv> WINE + WinRar especially on corrupt files is great!
<mokush> hey, does anybody know how to stop kdesudo from asking for password when automounting drive?
<slooksterpsv> mokush - add it to your fstab
<slooksterpsv> mokush - use pysdm - it's easy, and all you do is click a couple of items; and it adds it to your fstab so each time you boot/reboot the drive is still mounted, only issue is if the drive is not availalbe it may give you error messages
<slooksterpsv> unless there's another way, but that's the only way I know how
<mokush> so you say stop using the built-in "system setting" to mount, and manualy mount using fstab?
<migumi> thanks for trying to help me out everyone but im having a hard time here understanding you. i feel like im an alien here. poor me.
<maco> migumi: what was your problem? i dont see it
<mokush> how about stopping kwallet from asking for password on startup?
<slooksterpsv> migumi
<slooksterpsv> migumi - go to a terminal and type in: sudo apt-get install wine   -or open... what is it in Ubuntu, kpackagekit? and search for wine and install that
<migumi> i was like having a movie file here which is split into 45 zip files
<slooksterpsv> actually migumi, do this, I can make it into a script to automate it for you if you'd like?
<migumi> and i am hoping that i can extract all of them and condense it again into one movie file
<migumi> that is my problem maco
<migumi> ok ill try that slooksterpsv
<maco> migumi: unzip *.zip ?
<maco> thatd unzip them all
<migumi> slooksterpsv: how am i be able to uninstall the archve manager which you told me a while ago to try first?
<migumi> maco: i want to unzip the files
<maco> that would unzip them, yes
<maco> oh um
<maco> in case its not clear (as i just noticed), "unzip" is a command
<slooksterpsv> migumi - i'm going to pm you with the command it's long
<migumi> oh i already tried that one using ark
<migumi> maco:oh i already tried that one using ark
<migumi> but i only got them into smaller separate files
<maco> id use cat to put them together
<slooksterpsv> migumi, just run that command in terminal it will download and install wine, download winrar, start the winrar installation then open up winrar so you can open the .ro files
<maco> cat file1 file2 file3 file4 > movie.avi
<slooksterpsv> oh if you don't like sudo, I can do ksudo or kdesudo so it pops-up the window to prompt you for your password
<migumi> what is cat maco?
<maco> migumi: catenate. it attaches things end to end
<migumi> how can i get it into my system?
<kyubutsu> is there a known bug about kmail not connecting to imap [gmail in this case]
<migumi> by the way people how did you manage to have your input lines highlighted? lol
<Kalidarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9980489 slooksterpsv i don't think i missed anything there I hope someone has a solution to this
<Kalidarn> another thing i've noticed is vmware-vmx seems to jump to 100% cpu almost and video playback on the host becomes impossible.
<Kalidarn> i found a solution, shut down the vm, and restart pulseaudio
<Kalidarn> does anyone know of a pulseaudio bug regarding cpu usage
<Kalidarn> ive heard it's had a lot of problems in the past
<Kalidarn> (simply shutting down vmware-vmx) doesn't fix it have to also kill pulse audio and restart so im not sure what the case is with that
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<kyubutsu> !away | Islington
<ubottu> Islington: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<kyubutsu> i know i have kmail set up properly .. even tried a number of wrong ways just to in case [also outta boredom]  it just gets indefinitely 'checking' for mail   :(
<kyubutsu> *stuck
<kyubutsu> imap is enabled on gmail side too.. not that many things to check really
<kyubutsu> : /
<kyubutsu> i had been successful in the past.. this malfunction is new
<kyubutsu> didnt feel like trying pop setup but i guess i might have to then, given the popularity of this bug <sarcasm>
<kyubutsu> but i have my rupees on kmail being at fault
<stefanos> kubuntu greek channel?
<computerillitera> hey everyone how am i be able to access the files i have downloaded in my virtual OS using oracle
<stefanos> send them to shared folder , if you have not one - make
<computerillitera> i want to access the files in the "real" system, in my kubuntu
<stefanos> devices ->  shared folders ( add one from kubuntu )
<stefanos> what is your guest os?
<computerillitera> windows vista
<kyubutsu> !gr | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<computerillitera> i mean xp
<stefanos> thanks
<stefanos> right clik on network places , and add the folder from assign disk
<stefanos> the folder is now shared
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I just upgraded
<alesan> but now kde displays the task bar on the secondary monitor
<computerillitera> you mean from my guest OS?
<stefanos> is it possible to run radiotray with kubuntu?
<alesan> just before the upgrade it was correctly on the main monitor
<alesan> how can I mode it?
<stefanos> in ubuntu works fine
<stefanos> yes from guest os xp
<stefanos> install guest additions first
<computerillitera> ok stefanos
<stefanos> is it done?
<computerillitera> there's another thing
<computerillitera> how can i minimize the windows panel of my opened applications in kubuntu and make them appear just below the desktop
<computerillitera> ?
<alesan> hi!
<alesan> so I just upgraded kubuntu to 10.10 and all applications now use an ugly font similar to COMICS
<alesan> how do I delete that font from the computer?
<Peace-> alesan: you know that okular can work like comics
<alesan> what is okular?
<computerillitera> its like a reader
<Peace-> alesan: okular is a program that can open scan,rar file
<Peace-> pdf files
<Peace-> cbr files
<Peace-> and other stuff
<alesan> ok I am not using it
<alesan> thunderbird, even firefox
<alesan> the KDE task bar
<alesan> all use this comics-like font
<alesan> I want to use the normal font that came with all previous releases
<computerillitera> how can i minimize the windows panel of my opened applications in kubuntu and make them appear just below the desktop
<valorie_> I think perhaps you don't like the new Ubuntu font?
<alesan> comics?
<valorie_> it doesn't appear at all like comics to me
<computerillitera> i just hated pressing alt+tab key everytime i switch to another windos
<computerillitera> i just hated pressing alt+tab key everytime i switch to another window
<kyubutsu> !enter | alesan , Peace-
<ubottu> alesan , Peace-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alesan> kyubutsu, are you drunk :) ???
<kyubutsu> i wish?
<alesan> ok sorry
<valorie_> computerillitera: do you want a toolbar, you mean?
 * kyubutsu shrugs
<alesan> but just tell me how to get rid of this font and go back to something classic
<Peace-> kyubutsu: i am here to support kubuntu since 3 year i think i know rulez
<computerillitera> i dont know how you call it
<valorie_> you can just use your mouse scroll to move through apps or desktops if you like also
<computerillitera> but i want my kubuntu to act like the one in windows OS
 * valorie_ prefers to use a toolbar
<valorie_> well, it's been so long since I used windows
<valorie_> I don't know how they are doing things now
<alesan> computerillitera, yes the ALT+TAB on KDE has always been... useless
<computerillitera> that when you try to minimize an application it will only stay below your desktop
<valoriez> alesan: I believe in systemsettings, you set your fonts
<valoriez> size, type, everything
<alesan> valoriez, do you know which icon in system settings?
<valoriez> hmmm, let me look
<computerillitera> what i mean is i just want to minimize things and let them stay just below my monitor so that i wont have to use alt+tab keys everytime i switch to another window
<valoriez> Application Appearance will do the fonts in all your apps
<alesan> oh ok thanks
<valoriez> if you want more fonts, looks like font installer is in system administration
<valoriez> which is reasonable
<alesan> no verdana is fine
<alesan> I do not need 1000's of fonts
<valoriez> alesan: did that do what you wanted?
<alesan> yes
<alesan> thanks
<alesan> well I need to restart apps
<valoriez> super!
<valoriez> right, of course
<alesan> for example now xchat is still with the ugly font
<alesan> but not in the main part of the window
<alesan> only in the textline at the bottom, in the menu and titlebar
 * valoriez uses konversation
<alesan> hm
<alesan> last one I used an IRC client that was for KDE... it was ksirc I think
<alesan> or... no maybe it was konversation
<alesan> now I do not remember why I switched back to xchat
<alesan> probably because xchat takes less real estate on the monitor
<alesan> I like it things when they are compact
<valoriez> I started out with mIRC in Windows
<valoriez> now that I've found Konvi, I no longer miss it
<computerillitera> hey slook..how do i be able to minimize the application windows and just them put the minimized windows below my desktop?
<computerillitera> how do i be able to minimize the application windows and just them put the minimized windows below my desktop?
<computerillitera> anybody
<computerillitera> i'd better switch to windows OS.
<computerillitera> no more patience for kubuntu
<alesan> he's right
<alesan> there are some things in KDE that are great, like the "focus stricly under mouse"
<alesan> but the ALT+TAB in windows is much better
<alesan> and it would be so simple to implement
<computerillitera> alt+tab works fine with me in kubuntu
<computerillitera> but i just want to see the minimize buttons right below my desktop
<alesan> you mean the task bar?
<computerillitera> yeah
<alesan> that is fine with me... what happens? you don't see the task bar?
<computerillitera> i want the minimize buttons to be visible in the task bar
<valoriez> he didn't want to alt tab
<valoriez> he wanted a toolbar
<alesan> minimize buttons...?
<valoriez> plasma toolbar
<alesan> computerillitera, can you describe the "minimize button"?
<computerillitera> okay
<computerillitera> well
<alesan> valoriez, the "plasma" thing I never understand what is
<valoriez> computerillitera: google for plasma toolbar, and see if that's what you want
<valoriez> I think it is
<alesan> I disabled plasma, I just want a regular desktop
<valoriez> ok
<valoriez> that's fine
<valoriez> however, I like the plasma stuff
<valoriez> the applets
<valoriez> etc.
<alesan> computerillitera, do you mean a small button on the icon on the task bar, to minimize the corresponding window?
<alesan> or...?
<alesan> brb
<TopGear> Hello people
<TopGear> Got a few problems after installing Kubuntu 10.10: My Conky is all black with white letters, but there should be no background... I can't reach my NAS in any ways. Only through SAMBA, but that doesn't work quite well. And after a fres 10.10 install, I don't see any grub2 booting up :s
<TopGear> http://tinyurl.com/33cs94e for the conky
<TopGear> and for the .conkyrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/514348/
<valoriez> can't help with the conky or samba
<valoriez> but I also got no grub2, and blogged about it
<valoriez> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/10/grub2-and-chroots-dammit.html
<valoriez> might help
<valoriez> I guess it's a long-standing debian bug
<azm> Hi, I cant 'apply' theme in kde..someone can help?
<azm> system settings-advanced-desktop details
<azm> and apply button is grey
<valoriez> you might need to download the theme?
<valoriez> is there "Get More Themes" or something?
<azm> valoriez: well I can choose from air,aya, blend etc but there no download button
<Renovatio> domanda: per modificare a mano le configurazioni di xorg devo prendere il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<valoriez> yes, those are built in
<valoriez> you choose one, and the button is still gray?
<valoriez> it could be because you already have it
<valoriez> ?
<Renovatio> ops: wrong channel (only english here)...i repost my question: xorg conf file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<azm> valoriez: sorry, I have KX studio and there is need to check some permissions first, now it should work.
<valoriez> cool
<TopGear> hello ppl
<TopGear> How do I import mail from Evolution to KMail?
<Peace-> TopGear: mmm
<Peace-> nice question :D
<TopGear> thanks :p
<TopGear> I know that KMail to Evolution is easy, and I found some solutions @ internet. But Evo. to Kmail isn't that easy...
<TopGear> Btw, i've made a backup in a .tar.gz
<ranjan> Hi all,
<ranjan> i was a user of Ubuntu and now switched to Kubuntu, its really great.
<Peace-> TopGear: In KMail 1.13, the option has moved to the File->Import menu. This has saved me SO MUCH time, as I have gone from Ubuntu Evolution to openSuse KMail. Thanks for such a great resource!
<Peace-> TopGear: that was fouind on google
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> but i dunno
<ranjan> is there any way to import the address book from gmail to Kontact?
<Peace-> i have always used kde
<TopGear> the problem is that the KMail import version doesn't work
<Peace-> ah damn
<TopGear> yeah, my words :p
<Peace-> xD
<TopGear> made a topic @ ubuntuforums
<Peace-> TopGear: mmm i dunno
<Peace-> TopGear: but could be old
<Peace-> TopGear: http://siena.linux.it/documenti/cross-mail/
<TopGear> dont trust that one, to be honest
<Peace-> TopGear: http://siena.linux.it/documenti/cross-mail/index.en.html
<Peace-> TopGear: well :) you can try
<Peace-> is gpl
<Peace-> TopGear: couild be read this maybe http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/Tools#Mail_Import_Tools
<TopGear> both don't work...
<ranjan> hi all has anyone here used kaleban plasma theme?
<TopGear> not me
<ranjan> How can i make the taskbar show buttons like windows 7 instead of full text based taskbar?
<Peace-> ranjan: if you want vista .. you canin install a theme
<Peace-> vistar7 i guess it's
<ranjan> Peace-: no i dont want that. :(
<ranjan> it got me into trouble once
<ranjan> have you seen the theme kaleban ?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> i use oxygen
<Peace-> and stop :)
<ranjan> can you visit the link in kde-look.org if i give you one?
<ranjan> Peace-: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kaleban+Plasma+Theme?content=123524
<ranjan> can you say what app is in that screenshot at the taskmanager?
<Peace-> ranjan: just a sec
<ranjan> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> kmess?
<ranjan> Peace-: what? is that the name of the software?
<Peace-> kmess is a messanger
<ranjan> no,no
<ranjan> Peace-: i am not asking about the messenger
<ranjan> Peace-: did you she the tasks as buttons
<Peace-> i guess is a kyboard layout
<Peace-> to switch for eeample from greek layout
<Peace-> to english
<Peace-> *keyboard
<ranjan> Peace-: hey are you answering to me or someone else :(
<wuselman> good morning - I' m still tiered - shit weather in Hannover
<Peace-> ranjan: to you
<ranjan> Peace-: then my question to u is clear i think. that button only taksbar, which is that software thats my question
<Peace-> buttons----> keyboard layout chooser
<Peace-> i guess it's that
<Peace-> if you mean another stuff you should cut the photo
<ForgeAus> how to fix wubi? I Can get to busybox but full startup doesnt work, It seems like it might be something to do with lvm
<Peace-> wubi?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> :)
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
 * Islington is back.
<valoriez> Islington: please quiet your client
<ForgeAus> it permanently hangs on the blue (of course most kubuntu screens are blue) boot logo (the one with the dots (that replaced a progress bar) ... )
<ForgeAus> but if I change virtual terminals (ie control+alt+f1) it gives some errors...
<ForgeAus> the first one being a script (lvm) that was trying to use something thats "not found"
<ForgeAus> which is why I think lvm is the problem
<ForgeAus> (unless its the mounting NTFS but its already using ntfs since its doing grub stuff which requires access to the virtual drive doesn't it?)
<ForgeAus> confusing that it can get there it just doesn't know its already got there... kinda
<ForgeAus> if that made any sense whatsoever
<ForgeAus> bbl
<cx> sldkfjls
<cx> 有中国人吗
<cypr1nus> hello, has anyone had an issue with smplayer + mkv - no video ?
<Peace-> cypr1nus: well :)
<Peace-> what's your problem
<cypr1nus> Peace-: I want to watch some mkv videos and i see no video, while sound is on
<Peace-> vlc?
<cypr1nus> I want to use smplayer and probably that's a problem
<Peace-> i mean vlc works with that?
<Peace-> or not
<cypr1nus> i haven't tried vlc, but for 100% it works
<ForgeAus> hey all .. back to before... wubi problems with update
<Machtin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503569&page=2 <- i think i've got this problem.. however, it doesn't appear to be fixed in 10.10.. is that right? (i915, brightness can't be changed)
<ForgeAus> the error is /scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found
<Peace-> Machtin: a lots of intel card have problems with 10.10
<Peace-> driver sucks
<ForgeAus> (then it doesn't mount devices (/dev/sda2 on /root failed (no such device , no such file or directory for /dev and /sys and /proc... finally Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init, No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<Machtin> Peace-: i see
<ForgeAus> any ideas how to fix?
<ForgeAus> it seems to be a minor config faut, it was working before kpackagekit updated it
<ForgeAus> erm fault if I can type it right lol
<newuser> What is the equivalent for synaptic in kubuntu? (e.g. I want to install a single package, not a softwar)
<ForgeAus> kpackagekit
<ForgeAus> (you might want/need to use kdesudo kpackagekit from commandline, not sure... )
<newuser> but I cant install libraries with Kpackagekit
<Peace-> what?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install nomepackage
<Peace-> form konsole
<ForgeAus> libraries?
<greenmang0> can anybody tell my why /tmp doesn't get emptied after reboot? I have TMPTIME=0 in /etc/default/rcS
<greenmang0> http://sprunge.us/KJGD < this is what keeps on piling in /tmp
<kaddi> so how is the new kubuntu/
<Peace-> kaddi: better kubuntu 10.04
<Peace-> than 10.10
<Peace-> for me that i have a intel card
<Peace-> and i hate pulse audiio
<kaddi> ohhhh
<kaddi> the intel problems are back? >.<
<Peace-> yeaa
<kaddi> awesome
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<greenmang0> Peace-: i have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) and upgrade to 10.10 removed xserver-xorg-video-intel
<greenmang0> Peace-: i had to reinstall it to get my desktop effects work properly again
<Peace-> kaddi: xD i am on lucid
<Peace-> it works well
<Peace-> greenmang0: the problem is the worse driver i have ever seen
<Peace-> 3d accelleration is not good
<Peace-> kwin effects was turned off
<Peace-> 3d games doesn't work well
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> 945gm here
<greenmang0> Peace-: I see
<Peace-> greenmang0: well lucid works really well
<Peace-> so there is no problem for me cuz i have 2 installations :D
<greenmang0> Peace-: good :) and lucid is LTS so you can enjoy it for 3 more years :P
<Peace-> yea :D
 * Islington is back.
<kaddi> i use lucid as well
<Peace-> there is no difference
<Peace-> at all i guess
<bigbrovar> is there a way to make thunderbird show in the Kubuntu indicator plasmoid? there seems to be a walk round for that on ubuntu but same doesnt work on kubuntu
<Belisarivs> Hello all.
<Belisarivs> I have a terrible problem with Kubuntu MM.
<Belisarivs> Installation is OK, however, while after reboot into freshly installed system strange things start to happen.
<Belisarivs> Initialy system works, but after some while, icons start to disappear, applications are not started from menu ....
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<Belisarivs> I have never seen that. If I reboot machine, kdm doesn't start, "sudo whatever" reports that command sudo doesn't exit ....
<patrunjel> hi everywone
<Belisarivs> Memory is OK, installation disk as well, fs is IMHO OK too, because I had no such problems in LL.
<Belisarivs> Any ideas?
<ari> ce' qualcuno che parla italiano?
<munny> ari dimmi pure
<rork> !it | ari
<ubottu> ari: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ari> buon giorno munny volevo sapere come funzionava questo canale
<ari> ok grazie
<sheytan> Hey, may someone take a look at this http://pastebin.com/D0biLKBR ?
 * Islington is back.
<zig> hi all, I successfully installed kubuntu on my eeepc, everything working out of the box, in particular suspend to disk
<zig> but evebut ever since I upgraded (from the 10.04 install CD), suspend to disk stopped working
<zig> when I resume, access to the filesystem is broken
<zig> (random files corruption)
<zig> is that a known issue ?
<rek_> i have a partition i can't read with win 7,but i can read it with ubuntu 10.10 gparted says it's a ntfs partition but fdisk says "linux" how can i format it to ntfs without losing all the data?
<fanti> hi! how do i upgrade vom kubuntu lucid to maverick ?
<Belisarivs> fanti: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+maverick+upgrade
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tsimpson> see the first link
<fanti> thx
<Peace-> !maverick | fanti
<ubottu> fanti: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Peace-> !upgrade | fanti
<ubottu> fanti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BluesKaj> Peace-, are you 10.04 still ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have 2 installations
<Peace-> one 10.04
<Peace-> the other this one is 10.10
<Peace-> why?
<BluesKaj> ok. was wondering if you were trying to upgrade from 04 to 10
<Peace-> nope i always install the new kubuntu in the other partition
<rek> hi i can't read a sd with my pc but i can read it perfectly with my digital camera, i could see some pics but it's extremely slow... win instead says it's damaged can you help me to recover the data?
<Viliny> heya! Any netbook remix version with kde available?
<dasKreech> Viliny: Yes just download the normal CD
<dasKreech> it has the Netbook on it
<dasKreech> rek: try testdisk or go to CGSecurity and download photorec
<dasKreech> !netbook
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
 * Islington is back.
 * BluesKaj is away
<dexel> Тут спирт кто нибудь пьёт?
<dexel> Ну или хоть водку?
<renato> hi, how do I stop an application from starting automatically at server startup?
<dasKreech> !ru | dexel
<ubottu> dexel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dasKreech> renato: find out why it's starting and tell that to stop
<renato> dasKreech: I have installed the package of postgres 8.4 and because of that it starts. now Ihave also postgres 9.0 and  I do not need 8.4 all the time. I remember by heart something like rc-init but I cannot seem to guess the command right
<dasKreech> renato: Look in /etc/init.d
<dasKreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dasKreech> and you can read that
<renato> rtfm?
<Walrus> Good evening! I've just installed kubuntu 10.10, a wubi install, but it won't start after reboot, I get this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284774 in linux (Ubuntu) "kubuntu fails to load after grub menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RickKnight> Just upgraded to 10.10 and I have a question I haven't found an answer for yet. How do I move the icons in the panel?
<sresu> KSysTrayCmd working for every application. How can I exit it permanently?
<an1> hi.. is there an equivalent for GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID in kubuntu?
<dasKreech> an1: Hmm?
<dasKreech> RickKnight: click on the button at the very end. (You have to unlock the panel first of course)
<sresu> Pici?
<an1> dasKreech: im using tweetdeck. Any link i click does not open on a browser(it used to in 10.04). So i searched and found this. Im not sure if it will solve the problem: http://support.tweetdeck.com/entries/59272-why-do-links-that-i-click-in-tweetdeck-not-open-in-the-correct-browser
<sresu> RickKnight: What do you want to do? Customize the positions of icon in the panel?
<RickKnight> sresu: Yes, I want to rearrange them.
 * dasKreech suggests choqok to an1
<RickKnight> dasKreech: All that allows is to remove them.
<sresu> RickKnight: Are the widgets lockes? If they are 'Unlock Widgets' by right clicking on the panel
<dasKreech> RickKnight: just click on the icon and drag it to where you want it. You'll see a little 4way arrow
<sresu> * ...are,
<sresu> RickKnight: It works the way dasKreech suggested, try it out
<RickKnight> My panel is unlocked, but I can't get the icons to move. This has always worked in the past.
<dasKreech> RickKnight: describe what's happening
<sresu> RickKnight: Can you resize the panel?
<RickKnight> I know the panel is unlocked because when I right click on the panel it says "Lock Panel Alt+D, L". I right click on the icon and I get a menu that has emove, Icon Settings, and Panel Options. The icon will not move.
<RickKnight> not emove, Remove.
<RickKnight> Yes, I can resize the panel form Panel Options
<ranjan> Hi all, which is the best webcam software for KDE?
<sresu> !-panels
<ubottu> panels is <alias> resetpanels - added by Pici on 2009-02-12 13:13:47
<sresu> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sresu> !panels-kde
<ranjan> Hi all, can i remove the text from taskmanager applet?
<sresu> RickKnight: Its unlikely but try making some space and see if it helps
<sresu> RickKnight: Resize it completely
<dasKreech> RickKnight: you don't right click you just normal left click and drag. it should have a little 4 way arrow when you mouse over it
<RickKnight> I moved the panel to the right edge and now I can move the icons.
<TopGear> hi
<sresu> ranjan: Ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sresu> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RickKnight> OK. I moved the panel down to the bottom and now I can move the icons.
<TopGear> Is there some system monitor for KDE like Conky for GNOME?
<phoenix_> i am having problem with wine. i installed dcom98 using winetricks and now i am not able to use even wine config. any help
<sresu> RickKnight: Thats good. Quite unlikely but at times we need to follow that :)
<RickKnight> Strange, but it's working now. Thanks.
<sresu> RickKnight: Welcome
<ranjan> Hi all, can i remove the text from taskmanager applet?
<RickKnight> I'm also having a problem with the newest releases of VirtualBox. Trying to install it, it gives a dependancy error. It wants Python2.5 >=. I have 2.6, 2.7 and 2.8. I had to install a previous version of Vbox to get it to work.
<poooolo> ciao
<Coudy> hi, how to enable 5.1 sound in KDE 4.5.2 with SBlive soundcard an xine backend  ?
<BluesKaj> Coudy,open alsamixer and make sure all the 5.1 channels are unmuted and turned up\]
<sresu> RickKnight: Yes
<sresu> RickKnight: From where was it updated?
<sresu> BluesKaj: Can you help me with KSysTrayCmd?
<RickKnight> sresu: I updated Vbox form the Kubuntu/Ubuntu download from Oracle
<sresu> RickKnight: Does it say 3.2.10 r66523?
<BluesKaj> sresu, you mean widget settings
<BluesKaj> ?
<sresu> RickKnight: From where was dkms installed?
<Coudy> BluesKaj, yes, I have, but no sound, I need to enable only digital output,
<sresu> RickKnight: Paste the putput of uname -a
<RickKnight> sresu: Linux rick 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<sresu> BluesKaj: KSysTrayCmd working for every application. How can I exit it permanently?
<RickKnight> sresu: Yes, it's 3.2.10 66523
<Coudy> BluesKaj, DigOut is enabled, but no sound from speakers
<RickKnight> sresu: Not sure where I got dkms
<BluesKaj> Coudy, alsamixer spdif out , make sure there's 00 in the box
<sresu> RickKnight: It gives only dependency error of Python2.5 >= and you have 2.6 right? When did you get it?
<Coudy> BluesKaj, yes, I'm sure
<RickKnight> I get the dependancy error when I run "sudo dpkg -i virtualbox..."
<sresu> Please pastebin /var/log/vboxadd-install.log
<RickKnight> sresu: not sure I have dkms installed.
<BluesKaj> Coudy, do have a pcm ctrl , and does alsamixer show you soundcard in the top left
<sresu> sresu: CLI <sudo apt-get install dkms>. If its only dependency I only need the log
<sresu> Argg
<sresu> RickKnight:  CLI <sudo apt-get install dkms>. If its only dependency I only need the log
<BluesKaj> sresu,sorry < ihave no clue what KSysTrayCmd is
<Coudy> BluesKaj, yes, pcm is on, a I can see my soundcard Sb Live 5.1, I have switched from ubuntu 10.04 with gnome to kubuntu 10.10 with kde, in ubuntu it was working.
<sresu> RickKnight: Did you try x86 based files?
<RickKnight> sresu: dkms installed OK
<sresu> BluesKaj: No probs. Thanks
<sresu> RickKnight: You were trying x86 files for installation or other?
<RickKnight> sresu: I only use x86
<sresu> RickKnight: No. nothing. Just pastebin the log
<RickKnight> sresu: which log?
<sresu> RickKnight: Please pastebin /var/log/vboxadd-install.log
<BluesKaj> Coudy, could you pastebin a screenshot of your alsamixer settings in http://imagebin.com/
<RickKnight> ls
<Coudy> BluesKaj, solved, /etc/pulse/daemon.conf enable default-sample-channels = 6
<Coudy> BluesKaj, pulseaudio -k
<RickKnight> sresu: http://pastebin.org/238730
<sresu> RickKnight: Thanks. Let me see
<RickKnight> ls -l /var/log
<cx> hai
<RickKnight> Oops, typed in the wrong window!
<slooksterpsv> heryyry646t36737y37tr83
<slooksterpsv> sorry that was my niece typing I apologize
<BluesKaj> Coudy, thanks for the info
<sresu> RickKnight: I think I should forward you to #vbox. I tried to help you, but I'm not able to find it properly. So as not to waste your time more, paste your error first. Give your version code and < Linux 2.6.35-22-generic  i686 GNU/Linux> with the pastebin link in your question. I hope you get it resolved. Sorry
<RickKnight> sresu: Thanks for taking a look.
<sresu> RickKnight: Please try it out in #vbox
<sresu> RickKnight: Welcome
<sresu> RickKnight: Have you asked that in #vbox before
<sresu> ?
<freinhard> hi!
<sresu> !howdy | freinhard
<sresu> !hi | freinhard
<freinhard> can kmix with pulse on 10.10 show the channels as they are in 10.04?
<BluesKaj> Coudy, I ghuess i'd better accept the fact that pulseaudio is gonna be the soundserver on maverick whether I like it or not :) ...never been a fan of PA
<newguy> wat?
<dasKreech> hi slooksterpsv's niece :)
<slooksterpsv> anyone need help?
<slooksterpsv> lol - dasKreech its me now :P
<slooksterpsv> what are some good widgets to have or to use? I'm using a web one for pandora, but what else would you recommend that's nice to have or fun
<dasKreech> slooksterpsv: I'm looking for how to get akonadi to sync my calendar with Google
<slooksterpsv> yay I already do that :P here let me find the package you'll need
<slooksterpsv> akonadi-kde-resource-googledata then open akonadi resource manager and add your google calendar in there, restart Kontact and there ya go
<slooksterpsv> akonadi resources configuration it is lol - it's niiice
 * dasKreech tries to parse that last sentence
<slooksterpsv> akonadi resources configuration instead of what I said above resource manager lol that's the name of it
<dasKreech> ah :-
<dasKreech> Was going to say hi to your niece again
<dasKreech> )
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech oh btw the akonadi-kde-resource-googledata is the package you need to install
<dasKreech> thanks
<slooksterpsv> dasKreech - you didn't read any of my statement above, you install that, then open akonadi resources configuration, add your google calendar there, then restart Kontact
<slooksterpsv> :( sad face :(
<Belisarivs> Expression    : no_assert
<Belisarivs> Function      : CXML_IdToIndex<class CCharacterInfo>::GetById
<Belisarivs> File          : e:\stalker\sources\trunk\xr_3da\xrgame\xml_str_id_loader.h
<Belisarivs> Line          : 112
<Belisarivs> Description   : item not found, id
<FloodBotK1> Belisarivs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Belisarivs> Arguments     : ÿ3:Fºo›±¸Ãb
<Belisarivs> I have a terrible problem with Kubuntu MM. Installation is OK, however, while after reboot into freshly installed system strange things start to happen. Initialy system works, but after some while, icons start to disappear, applications are not started from menu ....  If I reboot machine, kdm doesn't start, "sudo whatever" reports that command sudo doesn't exit ....
<Belisarivs> Ouch. Please ignor those sentences marked as flood. Unintentional.
<Belisarivs> Nobody does face my issue with freshly installed Kubuntu?
<slooksterpsv> weird let me see
<slooksterpsv> what filesystem ext4?
<Belisarivs> ext3
<Belisarivs> LL was installed on that fs before without problems. Then i chose to reinstall it with MM (but did't let it be formatted).
<slooksterpsv> Uh... I'd reboot into safe mode and run a fsck -fy
<Belisarivs> ok
<Belisarivs> thanks
<slooksterpsv> yw sounds like a corruption somewhere on the disk, if that doesn't work I'd try the hdd  cd for your hdd manufacturer make sure it's not going bad
<slooksterpsv> anyone know of a widget that I could get for KDE for Pandora? I was thinking prism, but something like what AWN has with it's applet for pandora
<slooksterpsv> ??? I'm an idiot, I'll just do AWN have it dock on the right and do it that way =D
<RickKnight> sresu: no, haven't yet.
<Belisarivs> slooksterpsv: fsck returned no error, I have Windows and Opensuse on that disk and that is OK.
<Belisarivs> I'll try to resolve it somehow. I'll try another partition and ext4 fs. Lets see.
<stefanos> radiotray on kubuntu ? how?
<stefanos> anybody?
<dasKreech> stefanos: radiotray?
<stefanos> in ubuntu there is new pachage called radiotray , its nice , runs in tray and you can modify several stations around the word, but in kubuntu the tray icon does not run
<stefanos> actually it does not start at all
<stefanos> maybe kde is different ( more beautifull though ) , but is still ubuntu in basics !  if anyone tried radiotray on kubuntu plesase inform
<rork> stefanos: did you try starting it from the commandline to see if it generates any errors?
<stefanos> how ?
<stefanos> whats the command?
<rork> I don't know, I can't find the package
<stefanos> kpackagekit , search radiotray
<stefanos> it is   .deb
<rork> I don't have it (I'm on 10.04
<stefanos> only 10.10 have it
<rork> brb
<stefanos> google radiotray
<dasKreech> stefanos: open konsole
<dasKreech> type in radio and press tab
<stefanos> ok wait
<stefanos> then?
<dasKreech> do you get radiotray  or something similar ?
<stefanos> not sutisfied procedure
<stefanos> not install allthough kpackagekit has
<stefanos> anyway i ll try from things it depends on like python
<beised> hello all
<beised> I'm new from here
<rork> welcome
<beised> Thanks
<beised> BTW, what is the core issue discussed here
<beised> ?
<dasKreech> beised: What ever Kubuntu related topic you like
<dasKreech> mostly tech support
<beised> Good!
<dasKreech> :-)
<beised> So, anyone have made a 10.10 Kubuntu installation already?
<rork> yep
<Viliny> man, meerkats are cute
<beised> I've a problem during the disk patitioning process - They have no chice for not farmating several disks
<beised> Choice
<beised> formating
<beised> If i don't have bacups ...
<rork> beised: are you using the desktop installer? did you choose manual select harddrive?
<beised> Yes, I did
<beised> Desktop, yes
<rork> beised: I don't remember how it looked like, but there should be an option "Do not use this partion"
<beised> Yes you're right, but each partition that you chose to use thare's no option to not format it
<beised> Now I can figure that the best should be to not use the partition during the installatiom process
<beised> And put it to work after that!
<rork> that would be easiest indeed
<beised> But the question is: there's an option to mark for farmatin or not and it is not working properly.
<beised> Sorry--> formating
<dasKreech> beised: so all the options to format are checked and cannot be unchecked?
<beised> Yes, at least this is what happens with me. In fact, you can unchekthe formating option,  but the "v" mark  come to "gray"  and it  made me confused
<beised> Since the Black  "V" mark stll ther for the partitions I do need to format
<phoenix__> i am very happy to say that yahoo messenger is working completly in wine
<phoenix__> my wine version is 1.3. installed richedit20 and ie6 using winetricks
<phoenix__> i am able to login into rooms and also hear others voice chats
<James147> beised: you dont ahve to formate drives in the installer... and it should ojnly check the drive for formatting if you choise a different partition tpye then is already on it... since it requires a formate if you want to change the filesystem tpye
<Viliny> whats the console in kubuntu called?
<Viliny> and where is it
<ElNota> Viliny: "konsole"
<James147> Viliny: "konsole"
<Viliny> ok ok :)
<James147> Viliny: or searching for "terminal" should also work
<ElNota> <ubuntuname> + "k-prefix"
<James147> ElNota: not always... mostly not... the gnome console is called "gnome-terminal" if i remember correctly
<Guest75948> list
<Guest75948> #list
<Guest75948> sorry
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
 * Islington is back.
<James147> !away | Islington
<ubottu> Islington: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jussi> Islington: please turn that script off as per the factoid or we may remove you from the channel
<EhPrettyEasy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<viliny> any way to get 3d in virtualbox and kubuntu?
<James147> viliny: 3d has never worked very well in virtual mechienes... I think virtualbox had some exprimental code that let you try it, but you might need to get the one from oracle
<aputamkon> hi all any 1 able to help me hok up my lexmark x5070 printer?
<Peace-> aputamkon: mmm
<aputamkon> ?
<Peace-> aputamkon: printer database
<aputamkon> uh what ua mean?
<valoriez> lexmark
<valoriez> evil
<aputamkon> oic
<Peace-> aputamkon: there is a database for printer
<valoriez> friends have a slideshow of them smashing theirs to smithereens
<Peace-> get the ppd file
<valoriez> lol
<Peace-> then install ppd file with cups
<aputamkon> wee isit?
<aputamkon> i have no idea what cups is
<Peace-> aputamkon: searching on my links wait
<aputamkon> kk
<Peace-> aputamkon: type this on your webbrowser
<aputamkon> ok
<Peace-> http://localhost:631/
<Peace-> that is cups
<Peace-> aputamkon: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Peace-> aputamkon: mm ohi ohi ohi
<Peace-> aputamkon: i can't find your prionter in the database
<Peace-> this is bad
<aputamkon> so i proably cant use it?
<Peace-> well...
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Peace-> aputamkon: are you sure about the number?
<Peace-> usb ?
<aputamkon> x5070
<Peace-> mm lsusb
<Peace-> can you give me ?
<Peace-> the output
<aputamkon> yes usb
<aputamkon> out put?
<Peace-> open konsole
<Peace-> and type
<Peace-> lsusb
<Peace-> press enter
<aputamkon> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c315 Logitech, Inc. Classic New Touch Keyboard
<aputamkon> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse
<aputamkon> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<aputamkon> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 043d:0116 Lexmark International, Inc.
<aputamkon> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0644:0200 TEAC Corp.
<FloodBotK1> aputamkon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aputamkon> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Peace-> ok thank you
<Peace-> next time ...
<aputamkon> sry
<Peace-> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aputamkon> ok i got it booked marked
<Peace-> aputamkon: mmm try to go here
<Peace-> aputamkon: http://localhost:631/admin/
<Peace-> try to add the printer
<aputamkon> k
<Peace-> but .. your model can't be find out here
<Peace-> on the database
<Peace-> so i guess you could get some trouble installing it
<Peace-> you could try to use ppd file for xx5470
<Peace-> but ..
<Peace-> it's not 5070
<Peace-> :)
<aputamkon> were would i find that ppd file?
<Peace-> aputamkon: on the openprinting website
<aputamkon> ok
<aputamkon> doh it says its a paper weight :(
<Peace-> aputamkon: you should read this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<Peace-> aputamkon: maybe reading that you could find some tips
<Peace-> i can't do much more for your
<aputamkon> ok thank you
<Peace-> -tr
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> you
<Peace-> aputamkon: are you italian ? of course not i guess
<Peace-> because if you are i ahve a video where you could understand how you should a ppd file to install a printer with cups
<aputamkon> no native american
<Peace-> so .. :D
<Peace-> i guess you can't understand italian hehe
<Peace-> well good luck
<lloowen> Hi all. I've just installed the latest Kubuntu and I'm trying to install the java plugin for Firefox 3.6.10. How do I get it working?
<bazhang> enable the partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | lloowen
<ubottu> lloowen: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bfoote> I just upgraded Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10... I had been using gnome's nm-applet as my network management interface which had worked great...
<bfoote> after trying out the applet that came with (knetwork manager I suppose) I started to have connectivity issues with my wifi, which was similar to my experience in 10.04, hence my switch to nm-applet
<James147> bfoote: knetworkmanager, or the network manager widget? (yes they are different)
<bfoote> ...so I uninstalled knetwork manager, installed nm-applet, then tried to run nm-applet from the command line, but it wont' populate the system tray
<bfoote> James147: I think knetworkmanager
<bfoote> am I right in my assumption that knetworkmanager is the default interface from the systray?
<bfoote> I as because after unsuccessfully getting nm-applet to work correctly I went back and reinstalled knetworkmanager and this one doesn't look anything like what I had just after upgrade
<bfoote> *ask
<valoriez> hmmm
<James147> bfoote: try installing "plasma-widget-networkmanagement" (and add it to the panel the same way you add widgets to the panel, or to sys tray from the systray settings)
<James147> bfoote: also, knetworkmanager no longer exists in 10.10, its been renamed to network-manager-kde
<valoriez> and it is much, much better
<valoriez> IMO
<James147> valoriez: what is?
<valoriez> network-manager-kde
<valoriez> I used to have to switch to wicD
<valoriez> since this laptop has a flakey wireless card
<valoriez> but knock on wood, in Mav it's super
<James147> valoriez: network-manager-kde and knetworkmanager are essentially the same thing... its just a package rename as far as I know
<valoriez> there had to have been improvements
<valoriez> lol
<James147> (ie network-manager-kde install knetworkmanager)
<James147> valoriez: you should try the plasmoid, I find it much nicer :)
<valoriez> it's called network management
<valoriez> and I think it is a plasmoid
<valoriez> sits down with the rest of them
<bfoote> aha!  it was the plasmoid that was installed initially, and I agree, it looks pretty slick
<bfoote> I would still like to try nm-applet if possible, since it appears to hold a connection better
<bfoote> any hints on getting it to present itself in the systray?
<James147> bfoote: what output do you get when you run it in a terminal?
<valoriez> http://superuser.com/questions/57516/how-do-i-make-nm-applet-the-default-network-manager-instead-of-knetworkmanager-in might help
<lloowen> Hello! Does anyone know how to install java plugin for Firefox3.6.10?
<James147> ^^ and I am not entirly sure why nm-applet would hold a connection better, its only a front end to network-manager, as is knetworkmanager :S
<valoriez> exactly
<James147> !java | lloowen
<ubottu> lloowen: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bfoote> valoriez: thanks, I looked at that but it's for 7.04
<valoriez> sorry
<bfoote> valoriez: no, I misread that, he's been doing it *since* 7.04
<valoriez> ok; in any case, networkmanager is standard in *buntu
<valoriez> and Debian I think too
<valoriez> the little widgets to show you what's going on don't make a diff on signal strength, etc.
<valoriez> they are all just widgets, no matter what you call'em
#kubuntu 2010-10-17
<giuseppe_> ciao
<styles2304> When connecting to Kubuntu to share a desktop, it asks me to confirm the connection. How do I disable this and make it automatic?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> any idea how I can change the agent id in rekonq?
<valoriez> so it looks as if it's IE or something, you mean?
<Wolfcastle> valoriez: indeed
<Wolfcastle> valoriez: i was thinking firefox to see if ymail works
<jmichaelx> speaking of rekonq, does anyone have issues with not being able to see some of the menus? on this desktop with an nvidia GPU, it's just fine. on a laptop with on-board intel graphics, the menu does not appear (though an outline is faintly visible)
<Wolfcastle> what menu would that be?  maybe I have the same problem...but hadn't noticed
<valoriez> plasma has a bug
<valoriez> we've been fighting it in amarok too
<jmichaelx> valoriez: yea, i have also noticed this in amarok... but not consistently, as in rekonq
<djzn> which is the package to get the "Oxygen" theme installed within KDE
<bazhang> !find oxygen
<ubottu> Found: doxygen, doxygen-doc, openoffice.org-style-oxygen, oxygen-cursor-theme, oxygen-cursor-theme-extra
<djzn> oxygen-cursor-theme... is this just a cursor theme?
<Greenery> kaffeine and dragon player crashed when playing wmv files although I have installed restricted format. Using Kubuntu 10.10
<valoriez> Greenery: for the correct backend?
<valoriez> phonon-xine and phone-gstreamer require different codec packages
<valoriez> restricted extras and -addons might both be required for wmv
<valoriez> I'm not sure
<valoriez> and I think nothing will play them if they are DRM'd
<valoriez> I can play WMV in Amarok, however
<MilitantPotato> how do you unlock the samba section in system settings?
<dbwalsh> hello anyone home?
<valoriez> dbwalsh: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<valoriez> :-)
<bigbrovar2> hi guys is it possible to add thunderbird to the kubuntu indicator plasmoid?
<dbwalsh> I want to know about activating desktop effects, In Desktop effects it says " Desktop Effects are Disabled on this system due to the following technical issues"
<dbwalsh> but nothing is actually mentioned
<bigbrovar2> i read somewhere its possible to do this on ubuntu but following the walk around doesn't work on kubuntu
<dbwalsh> I got ATI HD2600
<dbwalsh> runs fine in ubuntu
<dbwalsh> Tried both open source drivers and proprietry
<dbwalsh> is there somewhere I can find more information regarding why they are not enabled?
<dbwalsh> ok solved had to delete kwinrc from .kde/share/config
<valoriez> thanks for telling us, dbwalsh
<matthewg42> thumbnails are not working in the folder view plasmoid.  Any ideas why?  This is JPEG & PNG images
<matthewg42> Also, the preview tab of the file properties dialog shows a no entry icon
<matthewg42> I installed mplayerthumbnails package which made it possible to get thumbs of videos in kphotoalbum, but the plasmoid is still not working.
<valoriez> is there a bug filed against it?
<valoriez> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<valoriez> if you use that command, a lot of the info will be filled in for you automatically
<matthewg42> I'll take a look.
<bigbrovar2> i read somewhere its possible to do this on ubuntu but following the walk around doesn't work on kubuntu
<valoriez> what doesn't work?
<matthewg42> preview /thumbnail of images in folder view plasmoid
<matthewg42> works find in dolphin by clicking the "preview" button.  FOlder view options show preview is on for JPEG and movie files using mplayerthumbs but neither work in the folder view.
<dbwalsh> Are there additional desktop effects in KDE than the default installed?
<dbwalsh> in kubuntu that is
<bigbrovar> valoriez: ability to add thunderbird to the kubuntu indicator plasmoid
<bigbrovar> I was wondering if its possible to do that on kubuntu
<valoriez> hmmm, I don't have a clue
<valoriez> sorry
<matthewg42> I opened a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/661995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661995 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "thumbnails / in folder view plasmoid do not work" [Undecided,New]
<tsimpson> bigbrovar: it only works for applications that use dbus to send desktop notifications, which thunderbird does not seem to do
<bigbrovar> tsimpson: oh ok .. thanks
<jmichaelx> matthewg42: i had that same issue when i upgraded to maverick. i was unable to get it fixed until i upgraded to KDE5.5.2
<draik> I upgraded my netbook to 10.10 and I don't have any tools displaying. If I terminate the netbook plasma, I can use apps via ALT+F2, but no border keys (minimize, maximize, close). How do I get it to use just the desktop plasma, not netbook?
<gkffcks> Hey all, I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, I've always been a fan of kde, but the whole 4 series has been so buggy, that I had no real choice but to switch to gnome :-( Anyway, I had heard good things about 4.5 so I installed it... long story short, I was configuring plasma, suddenly X died, I couldn't escape to any other tty so I had to hard reboot. Now even in a gnome session I can't get any kde apps to run. I really need
<gkffcks> kate it is my primary editor. Note when I try and run it from command line I get a cryptic "Bus Error" and it's done! note that It worked after the upgrade, the trouble started after I installed the smooth tasks plasmoid running which really caused all the issues...
<gkffcks> Note! I cannot run any applications based on kde! not even Konversation :-(
<olskolirc> what is the best torrent client for kubuntu
<olskolirc> a fast client
<olskolirc> let me look draik
<gkffcks> Ktorrent is a pretty good one it's very similar to uTorrent on windows, only even more configurable!
<gkffcks> idk how it benchmarks but it feels pretty fast all things being equal...
<olskolirc> draik, go to systemsettings > default applications > Window Manager or where ever the default applications are on your version of systemsettings
<olskolirc> thanks gkffcks
<draik> olskolirc: I don't have any menus
<gkffcks> draik: I've never used the netbook edition, but try hitting alt+f2 then typing systemsettings into the box and hitting enter...
<olskolirc> i have a good solution for both of you
<draik> olskolirc: It took a while, but if finally responded.
<olskolirc> draik, and gkffcks dump Maverick like the rest of us
<olskolirc> its JUNK
<olskolirc> im back on karmic
<draik> gkffcks: Yeah, I did that earlier.
<draik> How do I go back?
<olskolirc> you can't draik you have to reinstall
<draik> :(
<draik> On the bright side, I separated /home on a different partition
<olskolirc> i have a habit of backing up my sources.list to an external just in case i can't boot my usb then id just uninstall the os and rename the backup sources.list.back to the earlier sources.list and go from there
<draik> I also happen to have a desktop that was setup the same way.
<olskolirc> its a querky install with having to use dpkg-reconfigure -a
<draik> I can copy the sources.list, too
<draik> But on top of that, I also backup my installed packages.
<draik> This way, I just go back to my sources.list and then do a re-install of all the packages I had.
<olskolirc> cook draik
<draik> Long download times. but well worth the comfort of knowing you have it all back.
<dwon> draik: etckeeper is handy, too
<gkffcks> I once converted a system from debian etch to ubuntu 8.10, it was one of the more frightening things I've done, but the sources.list is a powerful thing!
<gkffcks> so no real solutions to the kate bus error problem, I really can't down grade this system unfortunately!
<nobarking> i have a question, why do KDE users consider Kubuntu a lacking KDE SC based distro?
<nobarking> i've been using it for a while now, and can't find truth to it.
<nobarking> the package management is great
<nobarking> out of box experience is awesome
<nobarking> what components is Kubuntu lacking that other distros do so well?
<nobarking> has anyone heard any common complaints?
<olskolirc> nobarking, as much as i love kde and kubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 sux
<nobarking> olskolirc: what sucks about it?
<gkffcks> To be honest, I used kde 3.x for years, I also blead through kde 4.0, KDE 4.1, and KDE4.2, and 4.3 before I learned the hard way that kde has no hope :-(  What was it some nearly 20000 bug fixes, and it still crashes 10 minutes after I start using it? All I wish is that kate, the only true text editor wasn't part of that horible mess. Seriously, the first thing that needs to happen, is plasma needs to be fixed, by fixed I mean that no
<gkffcks>  one widget should be able to crash it... Second if dbus crashes which apparently what's happened to me NO Application that is built on kde can run???? Really who thought of that? REALLY? wow
<olskolirc> there is no /media/cdrom and it points to /dev/sr0 with no entries in /etc/fstab or mtab it ships with pulse audio and the plasma desktop crashes constantly
<olskolirc> many things lack with plasma desktop and configuration
<olskolirc> i long for kde 3x and i could quickly skin my own task bar too!
<olskolirc> i have to pick the best ugly graphic with this plasma
<olskolirc> and i don't have time to learn to program plasma and plasma is not worth that kind of time out of me
<olskolirc> gkffcks, on 10.10 you can't even restart the plasma desktop with plasma-desktop at the command line the dbus has errors and can't start so gone the plasma desktop
<olskolirc> i just made a bootable usb out of Debian Lenny so that I can have kde 3x
<olskolirc> im back on karmic for now
<gkffcks> Yes!!! I started it from CLI, using plasma-desktop and I tried logging out, and doing the old startkde trick, it just doesn't work...
<gkffcks> It gives me dbus errors, dolphin does the same thing.
<gkffcks> kate and konversation just give "Bus Error"
<gkffcks> which must have something to do with the dbus problem...
<gkffcks> I'm gonna ask the #kde guys if they know anything more about dbus and restoring my ability to use Kate!
<nobarking> gkffcks: what's the latest KDE SC version you've tried?
<nobarking> olskolirc: if you upgraded you might want to clear the plasma configuration folder
<nobarking> i had a lot of plasma crashes after the upgrade because of this
<gkffcks> I've used 4.4 for a few months last year, actually up until about June but it was so buggy... I got to a point where I just couldn't take it... and obviously I've tried 4.5, we all know how that went.. that's why I'm here haha!
<nobarking> I know earlier KDE SC 4 versions had a lot of issues, but right now i have my Kubuntu box updated to KDE SC 4,5.2 and it's working pretty solid for me
<gkffcks> june of this year*
<nobarking> gkffcks: so what distro do you use right now?
<gkffcks> I've used every version of kde4.x except for 4.5
<matthewg42> jmichaelx: ok, thanks for the confirmation.
<gkffcks> right now I'm just using gnome... but I would prefer using kde... I still use lots of kde apps, dolphin for one, is my default fm, and kate obviously!
<gkffcks> oh, and Konversation! Def the best irc client...
<olskolirc> nobarking, i did a straight install and im back on karmic i didn't even go back to Lucid it wasn't impressive
<olskolirc> it'll be karmic or Debian for me from here on out and what is the name of the new version they are working on after Maverick nobarking do you know?
<nobarking> olskolirc: i don't think it's been announced yet
<gkffcks> It looks like natty narwhal according to google.. but that could easily be wrong!
<nobarking> olskolirc: oh no, it's natty narwhal
<nobarking> gkffcks: yeah you're right
<nobarking> olskolirc: gkffcks: have you guys seen KDE 3 Remix for Maverick?
<nobarking> it's KDE 3.5 with the latest upgrades for Maverick: http://kubuntuguide.org/Maverick#KDE_3_Remix
<olskolirc> is it plasma nobarking ?
<nobarking> plasma is only KDE 4?
<gkffcks> No, plasma is KDE4 and up
<gkffcks> in kde3 they used konqueror as the desktop shell, and something called kicker as the panel
<tsimpson> ^kdesktop, not konqueror
<tsimpson> konqueror was just the file manager/web browser thingey
<gkffcks> yeah...
<olskolirc> i don't see any youtube about kde3 remix
<gkffcks> was it actually a seperate kdesktop, I thought it was just an extension of the folder view in konqueror extended to the desktop?
<gkffcks> I'm trying the remix repo, it seems to be down...
<gkffcks> Apt failed to connect to the server :-(
<olskolirc> it seems to me that all the .iso images for kde3 remix don't download it just hangs or there is a 404 page
<olskolirc> not in the repository either
<palodequeso> anyone having issues with nvidia drivers on 10.10? I have a 6600, as soon as I installed the drivers with the driver installer utility, and restarted, x will not start.
<palodequeso> it claims, no screens found.
<nobarking> palodequeso: does it at least load to the login screen?
<palodequeso> no
<palodequeso> nobarking: I did it with the additional drivers app
<palodequeso> then when that failed I tried using nvidia-xconfig
<palodequeso> but now I realize kubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf anymore
<palodequeso> so I emptied that, and now it's at least working like it was on first boot, but still no nvidia drivers.
<palodequeso> I just tried "activating" the nvidia driver again, and am rebooting the machine
<nobarking> palodequeso: using the installer is the best way to go and try this thread too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390813
<palodequeso> nobarking: yep, back to now x
<palodequeso> nobarking: yea, the installer breaks x
<palodequeso> I suppose, if I really can't get it working the "ubuntu" way, I could always manually type in a screen.
<palodequeso> in xorg.conf
<palodequeso> but that sucks
<FloodBotK2> palodequeso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<palodequeso> FloodBotK2: sorry
<Bizzzman> 10.10 works great on my dell very happy :)
<palodequeso> nobarking: I've never had issues with an nvidia driver, this is driving me bonkers. Is there a way to tell kubuntu to use the nvidia driver or see where it's set from a config file or some such?
<nobarking> palodequeso: you can install the beta drivers
<nobarking> the latest, directly from nvidia.com
<palodequeso> nobarking: I suppose it's worth a shot, but I wonder if they still use xorg, or if they're better off with ubuntu's new setup
<nobarking> palodequeso: i believe it does use xorg
<Kalidarn> regarding some problems with the digital clock where would be the best place to talk about this what I think is a bug.
<Kalidarn> the first problem I've found sometimes when logging in (and using the Nimbus Sans L font) the clock looks like this http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9288/borkedtextnimbussansl.png
<Kalidarn> the second problem I've found is that there's not enough room or rather border on the clock and some text gets cut off for example it looks fine when the widget is unlocked like this: http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9973/unlockedd.png but when it is locked it's very difficult to see the t http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6040/cutoffclock.png
<Kalidarn> the third problem I've found and (I'm using Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.5.1) sometimes when I login I see a strange square http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/1867/strangesquare.png I'm wonddering if anyone else sees this strange square, seems the only way to make it go away is to log out or disable and then re-enable compositing effects
<bigbrovar> is anyone here having issues with bluedevil on kubuntu 10.10?  I cant get it to send files to my device or even get pairing to work. I don't know if it is a problem with my phone (Nokia N900) or a problem with my bluetooth hardware.. or a problem with bluedevil..  I dont have any device to test it out on.. can someone comfirm this?
<Kalidarn> can i check it with an iphone
<Kalidarn> that has bluetooth
<Kalidarn> oh wait my workstation doesn't have bluetooth :P
<bigbrovar> beside Iphone bluetooth does not support filetransfer that last time I checked
<nascentmind> Hi. My cursor speed moves slowly when in xterm. How can I speed it up?
<Guest53278> how can i connect my internet
<Guest53278> hi
<Guest53278> I was trying to open the konqueror or mozilla but it is not working
<Guest53278> the icon that sai  i am connected is active but i cannot surf the web
<Guest53278> anybody knows, in windows I have a ypn connection, that always ask me about my username and password
<Guest53278> but here i don't know what to do
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
 * Islington is back.
<keldrona> Guet53278 is Firefox set on off-line mode?
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I have a really simple question...., I just downloaded a simple service menu which is a .desktop file, where should I copy it , to get it run !?!
<Guest91355> Iḿ not familiar with kubuntu
<AlexZion> ok , I guess you're here to get some help .. :D
<Guest91355> In windows I have a vpn connection that always ask me for username and password#
<Guest91355> yes
<James147> AlexZion: try in ~/.kde/share/services
<AlexZion> thanks James147, that was the information I was looking for .. ;)
<Guest91355> there is an icon that said my connection is active, but when I try in the konqueror nothing happen
<Guest91355> I cannot see any website
<Kalidarn> okay my machine has completely crapped out
<Kalidarn> can i find out why xorg and pulseaudio want to use 20% of my cpu each
<Kalidarn> currently kwin is using 32% of my cpu
<Kalidarn> pulseaudio has NI of -11
<Kalidarn> i reckon it's fucking pulseaudio
<Kalidarn> i see heaps of this ratlimit.c x events supressed
<lorenzo> salut
<Renovatio> hi there, my pc doesen't play any sound and lshw says that my pc card is UNCLAIMED....can someone help me?
<gerald_> polydoodle33
<nbnds> has anyone compared kubuntu and ubuntu on a netbook? which one feels snappier?
<afief> How do I install additional keyboard layouts in kubuntu 10.10?
<Mamarok> afief: no need to install, in the SystemSettings you can add additional layouts
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<afief> Mamarok: where in the system settings? I can't seem to find it
<Mamarok> !away > Islington
<ubottu> Islington, please see my private message
<Mamarok> afief: Input Devices - Keyboard AFAIK
<afief> thanks Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> afief: yaw :)
 * Islington is back.
<ForgeAus> my wubi is still dead :(
<thest3> any one knows the default settings for open desktop?
<thest3> noticed today that all security options where allow
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<connor_> Guys, i have a question for a Brother Printer and Kubuntu 10.10 64bit.  How can i get them to work with eachother?  The brother drivers say that they are for i386, not for x64.  Is there any way to get these files to work or to manually install a brother printer? (MFC-495CW)
<edward> hi... i dont know how could i use my micrphone... i can use it on skype or something like that... just with applications... before could i hear everthing what i do with my microphone... for example i could connect my guitar... now it does not work... cuz im not using an application or something like that
<connor_> edward, go into kmix, and turn up all the volumes in it
<edward> thanks for ur help... ¬¬
<edward> connor_: that is not the problem
<edward> connor_: the new driver from alc889a is the problem
<connor_> oh, ok.  I had a similar problem and that fixed mine. :P
<edward> before could i use it without problems but now is always a problem to use the sound here
<edward> i cant see both inputs on kmix
<edward> n both are besides with the volumes all up
 * Islington is back.
<edward> im having that problem since monthns
<connor_> Have you downloaded any drivers for the mic?
<sithlord48> edward: have you tried setting the input channel for you mic in system setting-> multimedia
<edward> yeah
<edward> the only app where i can see everthing is one named pulse audio control gui or something like that
<edward> i dont know why must be so... i had not problem... and one day... one actualization broke my sound :S
<edward> since that day.... nothing to do...
<edward> no solutions
<edward> i was soo many times here
<edward> :S
<sithlord48> edward: sorry its systemsettings->multimedia->phonon you can set up your defaults there
<edward> i know
<edward> but ther are not all my channels
<edward> sithlord48: for example i have two imput channels
<edward> there i have just one
<sithlord48> edward: ok then you only have one sound card.. i have to on mine tell i what card (since it wants to use hdmi for sound.)
<sithlord48> edward: what do u have under kmix ?
<connor_> Ok, how about you try this.  Goto the input channels.right click open space and select channels.  Now  see if it is under available channels
<connor_> Capture devices i mean
<edward> sithlord48: well 6 months age i had on kmix everychannel.... 5 imputs(2 microphones) digital, hdmi n the extra
<edward> plus 8 outputs channels
<sithlord48> edward: did u upgrade to 10.10?
<edward> now i just have there... microfono and camera  n 2 outputs
<edward> yeah...
 * Islington is away: Gone away for now
<sithlord48> edward: my guess is pulse audio is your issue..
<edward> it is since i had kubuntu 9.10 i had upgraded 2 times... and nothing
<edward> yeah maybe
<edward> but what could i do?
<edward> connor_: where is that?
<sithlord48> edward: on my system i also now have only 1 volume selection now istead of 1 per output... (and no others in availble channels)
<connor_> edward, kmix.  under capture devices.
<edward> connor_: i was there
<sithlord48> i wonder is there an equilvent to alsa mixer for pulse audio?
<edward> just one of my channels
<edward> there
<edward> sithlord48: i have one but the name is in german
<sithlord48> edward: try alsamixer thats shows all my chanels..
<edward> sithlord48: how could i do that?
<sithlord48> edward: open konsole and the use alsamixer
<edward> im on
<sithlord48> when its open F4 for capture devices, see if you can adjust volumes correctly
<edward> ive never seen that
<sithlord48> edward: ? ne luck?
<edward> well but i dont hear anything :S
<sithlord48> edward: you might have to play w/ it , there is a mute button too..
<edward> sometimes i think that is someone doing that to me
<edward> ??
<edward> sithlord48: i didt get it
<edward> :S
<edward> whats mean?
<sithlord48> edward: i have had nightmare sound issues , between a capture card, taht needs pulse and ect..
<Mamarok> edward: you need to install pavucontrol
<sithlord48> edward: be sure none of the channels are muted
<edward> i had it
<sithlord48> edward: then what happened?
<edward> how do i know if they are muted?
<edward> pave tell me that im getting sound on that micro but no more
<sithlord48> they will have MM for its volume
<sithlord48> edward: and use M to toggle that.
<edward> mm ok wait ill look
<edward> that "00" is not mute?
<sithlord48> 00 is 0 volume
<edward> there are few with mm
<edward> how could i take em out?
<sithlord48> edward: use M the toggle mute, perhaps one is the one ur looking for
<edward> man
<edward> sithlord48: i love u
<edward> i get it
<edward> XD
<FloodBotK2> edward: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sithlord48> edward: so its working?
<edward> yeah
<sithlord48> edward: awesome..
<edward> XD
<edward> sithlord48: thanks man
<edward> so for next time alsamixer on konsole, it is not?
<edward> sithlord48: thanks
<edward> i love ya!!!
<sithlord48> edward: with a sound card, capture card w/ dsp and some usb devices i have had some nonsence sound issues.
<edward> im gonna play guitar
<edward> i dont have a lot time
<FloodBotK2> edward: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sithlord48> edward: enjoy and your most welcome!
<edward> XD
<kuttenbrunzer_> .configure is obviously no more in build-essentials. where is it now?
<sithlord48> ./configure ?
<kuttenbrunzer_> configure
<kuttenbrunzer_> ./configure
<kuttenbrunzer_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LogicallyDashing> I've got some notes in Zim, and I want to move them to BasKet. How should I go about this? Zim can export to HTML...
<ruffleS> is it possible to upgrade kubuntu lucid into maverick from the CLI?!
<James147> ruffleS: yes, run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<James147> ruffleS: best to make sure your fully uptodatre first though
<ruffleS> James147, thank you
<trichard> ruffleS: Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades (Server section)
<ruffleS> trichard, thanks.. i'm actually asking this so i could help this guy who's just quit btw. he had joined #ubuntu-br asking
<ruffleS> well it looks like he's already got his answer
<ruffleS> thank you very much though
<zyx> Hi, I've got an issue with KDM themes autodownloaded from kde-look.org  -- they dont show up in the theme selector list. Have anyone experienced this issue, or is there a way to solve this? Any help appreciated
<James147> zyx: the get new stuff dosent work that great yet.... best to download the themes manually if they dotn work through the auto method
<zyx> James147: automatic download method works fine everywhere for me except for the KDM part
<James147> zyx: I think thats the point its weakest :)
<sresu> How to save IRC chats in quassel?
<zyx> James147: Right, thanks for the info.
<sresu> Mamarok: James147: Can you help me out with my question?
<Mamarok> sresu: I don't use quassel, I use konversation
<James147> sresu: not sure sorry
<trichard> sresu: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/Quassel_Logging
 * Islington is back.
<trichard> seems like it's not possible in a normal way
<James147> !away | Islington
<ubottu> Islington: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<grufti> hi
<grufti> do you know if kde 3 apps still run under kubuntu 10.10 when updating from 8.04?
<grufti> and: what do i have to do if i used backports like firefox-mozilla-build in order to avoid conflicts?
<grufti> when upgrading
<grufti> i know that my kde3 profile will be converted into a kde4 one and the .kde4 profile will be abandoned
<Byron> Hello all
<Byron> I upgraded to 10.10 and I can't seem to get the netbook to work. I only see windows (but no borders) when I finally terminate the netbook-plasma process.
<James147> Byron: plasma-netbook is disngned so that when a window is maximised there are no borders (to maximize the useful space)
<Byron> How can I force(?) desktop-plasma instead of netbook-plasma?
<James147> Byron: system settings > Workspace ...
<Byron> I do not have any menus. How do I get System Settings opened from ALT+F2?
<James147> Byron: alt+f2 and type "System Settings" or "systemsettings"
<Byron> Thank you, James147. Oddly enough, it was set to Desktop
<sresu> DropBox or UbuntuOne? Which one is better?
<James147> sresu: I am currently using dropbox and ubuntuones kde client dosnt work teribally well (can send you an invite if you want as well)
<James147> sresu: but will think about tring ubuntuone again when the dke client matures abit
<Byron> sresu: UbuntuOne is 1GB, Dropbox is 2GB
<sresu> I'm on the same path but w/o Dropbox..
<James147> Byron: hmm, thourght ubuntuone was 2gig as well
<sresu> I guess both got 2 gb
<Byron> I've not followed in a while. It may have gone from 1GB to 2GB.
<Byron> Yep. 2GB
<James147> sresu: however, dropbox you can expend to 16gig for free through inviting others ;)
<Byron> Never mind then.
<sresu> James147: Wow! Thats cool
<Byron> James147, or anyone else for this matter, is there a way to force the desktop plasma instead of the netbook plasma? It's not loading anything properly.
<Byron> Actually, how about a re-install of the necessary packages, if anyone knows what those are?
<James147> Byron: reinstall wont do much
<James147> Byron: deleting or renaming ~/.kde will reset kde to its defaults
<James147> or ~/.kde/share/plasma* to reset jsut placsma
<Byron> I don't have "plasma*" in ~/.kde/share
<James147> Byron: share/config sorry :)
<Byron> James147: No worries. I was just looking there are you mentioned it.
<Byron> restart the netbook after renaming it?
<James147> Byron: logout and login should be enough
<lieuwe> hey, i can't left click anymore, could someone please privmsg me on how to change channel tab in konversation without left-click?
<lieuwe> okay, nvm, it fixed itsel
<lieuwe> f
<lieuwe> any idea why my left mouse button stopped working?
<BenPA> hi all trying to find a way in a terminal to find duplicate files on a mounted partition using a live disk
<James147> Byron: "cp file.old file.new"  will copy file.old to file.new
<James147> Byron: "rsync -avh old new" will do the same but is better for large directoies
<James147> BenPA: ^^ even :) sorry
<BenPA> james147: sorry I don't understand ... are you saying ^^even?
<James147> BenPA: the two messages above my last where ment for you
<BenPA> james147: what I failed to tell you is that it is a windows partition ... trying to find dupes that were copied over
<James147> BenPA: o find duplicates :S miss read sorry
<BenPA> james147: yes
<James147> BenPA: you could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5528987&postcount=3
<BenPA> james147: ok the closest that I can find is to use the following ... find *.* | du -ah | sort -n -r | less ... what do you think?
<BenPA> james147: can you think of a different way?
<James147> BenPA: I would think this is better: "find . -print -exec md5sum {} \; | sort | less"   md5sum will produce the same output on two files that are identical
<BenPA> james147: I am trying this on a windows partition ... it says missing argument to -exec
<BenPA> james147: is there something different I should be using instead of md5sum {} \: ?
<Joboo> Greetings! On Kubuntu 10.10 (64bit) Amarok will not play audio CDs. K3B will rip them and Dolphin will recognize but Amarok shows a collection of 0 tracks and won't play them even when loaded individually from Dolphin. I also tried loading into Dragon Player and although it spins the CD, nothing happens. This drive and CD worked on my Win7 partition.
<James147> Joboo: have you installed "kubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<James147> BenPA: it works here on a windows partition
<Joboo> James147: I guess not. Installing now.
<James147> BenPA: (exactly as I typed it)
<Byron> James147: All good now. Thank you.
<BenPA> james147: sorry I use a : instead of a ;
<BenPA> james147: ok ty however the less part is not working it is scrolling through the files but not stopping ... any ideas
<James147> BenPA: wait for the command to finish, it might take a while (no useful output will be disaplayed untill its finished)
<Joboo> James147: I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras from the software manager, rebooted, and still amarok is not recognizing the CD.
<BenPA> james147: oh ... ty didn't know that part LOL ... oh by the way did I tell you that Windows is a virus and someone should find a fix for it?
<James147> Joboo: hmmm, wonder if amarok has cd support yet... not sure if it does, you could try asking on #amarok
<James147> BenPA: unfortinatly due to the way sort works you cannot get anyuseful output from it until its finished
<Joboo> James147: I guess I never considered that because it seemed obvious that it should have CD support. It is offered as the default CD player by KDE when a CD is inserted
<BenPA> james147: ok got ya ... thank you
<Joboo> James147: I appreciate your time. Have a nice day.
<BenPA> james147: same here
<James147> Joboo: again, I am not sure if it does yet or not, but from waht I remember the devs didnt put it on a high proioty as most of them dont use cds anymore :)
<Ergon> kubuntu
<Joboo> James147: In case you're curious, #amarok tells me that KIO AudioCD slave is broken in kubuntu 10.10
<Joboo> trichard: ok. my confusion is that in the VLC directions it says (for Ubuntu 10.10) install vlc, vlc-plugin-pulse  and mozilla-plugin-vlc.
<Joboo> trichard: and then on the side it says "for kubuntu, Install vlc-plugin-arts instead of vlc-plugin-esd" but it never asked to install vlc-plugin-arts in the first place... ???
<trichard> Joboo: Where did you find that information?
<Joboo> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<trichard> Joboo: That's strange indeed. You will need vlc-plugin-pulse if you want it to work nicely with pulseaudio (which is the default now on kubuntu)
<trichard> mozilla-plugin-vlc is no requirement, it will just make sure that vlc is used when you play a video on your browser
<trichard> and i don't have vlc-plugin-artrs or vlc-plugin-esd, it works perfect
<Joboo> trichard: yeah both those packages made sense, but i was still confused by the kubuntu specific directions. should i install vlc-plugin-arts even if it's not replacing vlc-plugin-esd?
<Joboo> trichard: ok, i guess i'll give it a whirl
<trichard> i think the kubuntu info is outdated, they suggest to use adept which doesn't exist anymore..
<Joboo> trichard: that's good to know, as it's always confused me
<trichard> Joboo: glad i could help ;)
<Joboo> trichard: i guess i'm just still not confident in my package management skills and so anytime i see conflicting or confusing information i just stop
<trichard> Joboo: Not a bad attitude. I usually do it the other way around, just install to check if it works. Ends up breaking my system sometimes ofcourse :)
<Joboo> trichard: thanks for the help. vlc is installed and working fine.
<edgy> Hi, I configured kmail to my gmail account but it seems it downloads the mail twice, once in inbox and another in All Mail, I guess I should unsubsribe to "All Mail" but shall I uncheck the option for server-side subscription or local subscription?
<trichard> edgy: Server side ;) Otherwise it will still download it twice but just not show it to you
<trichard> Joboo: You're welcome ;)
<edgy> trichard: thanks a lot
<dac1> what do I do to change my nick?
<trichard> dac1: Change your nick where?
<Joboo> I'm having Flash Issues in 10.10 (64-bit): basically, in the last few days Hulu has stopped working. the player pages load, but the player won't load. works on Win7 partition. i'm running 64-bit flash installed by the "Flash-Aid" Firefox plugin. This is true in both FF and rekonq.
<dac1> Over there<---
<trichard> dac1: You can type /nick nickname
<trichard> or do it in the gui config somewhere (depends on what program you're using)
<Joboo> I should also mention that i have DownloadHelper installed but I deactivated it and it still happens. also, youtube and other various flash items work just fine
<edgy> trichard: then this guy here http://www.linewbie.com/2007/11/howto-configuring-kmail-with-gmail-imap-and-disconnected-imap.html is getting it wrong because he is using local
<_doswell_> Okay,thankyou...
<vbgunz> are there any kernel backports? not the vanilla non-patched kernels but the rc kernels perhaps with all ubuntu patches?
<trichard> edgy: Hmm, it seems i'm unsubscribed from both on my computer
<edgy> trichard: when I tried to unsubscribe from local, kmail said Currently local subscriptions are not used for account “???”.
<edgy> Do you want to enable local subscriptions?
<edgy> trichard: now I am lost in what this all means
<Joboo> I guess I'll installing the 32-bit version of flash?
<trichard> edgy: You have to enable it first yes. Otherwise you're just subsribed to every folder. I'm trying to find out what the difference is between local and server side subscription atm
<trichard> Joboo: I can't test Hulu as it seems to be USA only
<Joboo> trichard: ok thanks. do you know if i can run 32-bit flash in kubuntu/firefox 64-bit?
<trichard> Joboo: I don't really know.
<Joboo> trichard: ok. thanks anyways.
<trichard> Joboo: You could try to download the 32 bit version manually and put it in the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<edgy> trichard: my understanding is if I enable local subscription and unsubcribed that folder then the folder is not synced to the server and I don't need that
<Joboo> trichard: the flash-aid plugin does a pretty good job of clearing out exisiting flash and downloading/installing the new packages.
<tonydark00> #ubuntu-it
<trichard> edgy: But what is the difference between local and server side subscription then?
<edgy> trichard: local would store the settings in your client, so you used another client the setting is lost
<edgy> trichard: this is what I believe but you know I am not to be trusted here
<trichard> edgy: That would make sense indeed. I can't seem to find much about it on the web and at #kontact nobody is responding
<edgy> trichard: I am still testing but now I see when I unsubscribed serverside from All Mail, it now shows in black but it's dowloading the messages
<edgy> I am lost :(
<trichard> edgy: I guess you need local subscription then
<trichard> [20:01:58] <andris> trichard: afaik locally subscribed is specific for your local client, ie. if you have another client, say webmail, it is not affected by the local subscription setting. in case of server side subscription, all client get that list of folder only
<trichard> (it's like you thought)
<trichard> edgy: I think gmail doesn't support server side subscription
<edgy> trichard: aha! so the theory of serverside is true but gmail doesn't support that?
<trichard> edgy: Indeed
<Renovatio> hi there, my pc doesen't play any sound and lshw says that my pc card is UNCLAIMED....can someone help me?
<edgy> trichard: Now I am trying to understand the relation between inbox and All Mail in gmail, do you get that? It seems if I delete a message from inbox it's deleted from All Mail but there are messages in All Mail that's not in inbox
<trichard> all mail has every mail except trash and spam. It also has sent mail, concepts and every mail in other folders you might have
<trichard> but i need to go now
<trichard> good luck
<edgy> trichard: thanks
<edgy> Chat folder doesn't show in kmail, any one knows why?
<trichard> edgy: you're welcome
<styles2304> Is there a known reason why connecting to my linux box through a VNC client disables my ability to type underscores?
<mren> in which package is Gimp.pm?
<austlaw52> Trying to install kubuntu from a USB flash created using usb-creator.exe found in the iso.
<stefanos> any help install google earth?
<austlaw52> when i boot up the computer all I get: SYSLINK 3.82 ... Copyright ... Peter Anvin et al
<austlaw52> hasn't moved past that line in 10+ minutes
<austlaw52> *SYSLINUX
<jorn> hey guys, i just updated to 10.10, does anyone else experience massive memory consumption by xorg?
<jorn> for me it uses about 918MB virt (622MB res)
<jorn> I'm using a nvidia gf 7600go and have to admit that I played around with the desktop effects
<jorn> nevertheless xorg seemed to leak on 10.04 as well, as after some hours I had to restart the xserver to free up some memory for eclipse...
<jorn> this sucks... any hints?
<ironbeard> Hey guys.. I installed ubuntu 10.10, but ubuntu-netbook isn't quite what I was looking for, and I typically use KDE. What are the names of the base packages for KDE4.4 and kde netbook?
<styles2304> Is there a known reason why connecting to my linux box through a VNC client disables my ability to type underscores?
<phdp> I need basic SVN help. I made a SVN repo, I tested it using my laptop (it works, the checkout downloaded the 2 files). But I can't commit, update, or do anything, it always says "/home/X/Y/Z" is not a working copy... Where is the working copy ?
<James147> ironbeard: kde 4.4 isent in 10.10, 4.5 is... and to install kde on ubuntu install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<ironbeard> James147: Thanks! is the netbook one 'kubuntu-netbook'?
<ChrisE_> is there a trick to getting usb-creator-kde to work?  i'm using 10.04LTS and I'm trying to write a 10.10 dvd image to any of several memory sticks but i always end up with a dbus error
<James147> ironbeard: not sure, 10.10 merged the netbook and desktop iso...
<ironbeard> Yeah, I have both gnome-desktop and the netbook version.. Oh well, thanks!
<James147> ironbeard: from what I can see kubuntu-netbook is just a transitionpackage, so I would think its been merged with kubuntu-desktop as well
<ironbeard> James147: Hmm right on. What do you mean by transition package?
<James147> ironbeard: basically kubuntu-netbook has been merged with kubuntu-dekstop and so they left the kubuntu-netbook package in maverick but now just points to kubuntu-desktop so that people upgrading get kubuntu-desktop installed
<ironbeard> James147: Sweet. Gotcha. Looking forward to 4.5, the last one I played with was 4.3 I think.
<gkffcks> Hey all, what unix group does a user need to be in in order to use scanners?
<`DT`> ok, i moved my hard drive from one computer to another. both have VIA on board audio, but it doesn't work in the new mobo
<`DT`> already tried to update, just did an upgrade, still doesn't work
<`DT`> any ideas?
<mcsmurf> I'm currently using Kubuntu 9.10 with KDE 4.3.5
<mcsmurf> can I install KDE 4.4 from a backport repository or is this not possible?
<mcsmurf> the load of information confuses me a bit..
<mcsmurf> anyone...?
<getpwnam> I just tried to play some music on Amarok but the sound was hopelessly distorted. Now I have exited Amarok, but every approximately once each minute there is a ~1 second burst of distortion through my speakers.
<getpwnam> any ideas?
<jorn> getpwnam: can you still play sounds in mplayer?
<getpwnam> I don't have mplayer, but VLC works fine
<getpwnam> is there a way to see what is accessing the sound?
<jorn> getpwnam: is that sound problem still there after a reboot? or was it a one time problem?
<getpwnam> I haven't rebooted yet
<getpwnam> okay, I rebooted but still have the same problem
<xixor> Anyone running 4.5.2?
<xixor> Howdy everyone, when I try to open a movie over an SMB share in dolphin, it copies the file rather than opening it, anyone know how to get it to stream?  I think it is related to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253547  but I am not sure how to fix, anyone know?  Thanks
<ubottu> KDE bug 253547 in general "Regression: since 4 5 2, KDE downloads multimedia files instead of letting applications stream them" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<James147> xixor: what are you trying to open then in?
<xixor> James147: VLC or Dragon player.  Opening them with VLC over the smb share copies the file locally, then plays the local file, opening in Dragon Player seems to do nothing
<yaoziyuan> i installed kubuntu to partition 5 and during installation i set bootloader to be saved in MBR. then,
<yaoziyuan> i installed fedora to partition 1 and during installation i set (fedora's) bootloader to be saved in partition 1.
<yaoziyuan> now, i can only boot to kubuntu because kubuntu's menu.list only has kubuntu. can i simply copy fedora's menu.list to overwrite kubuntu's?
<yaoziyuan> so that i can boot to either os.
<James147> yaoziyuan: what version of kubuntu?
<yaoziyuan> James147: kubuntu 9.04 (for a historic reason) and fedora 13
<yaoziyuan> they both installed to ext3 partitions
<James147> yaoziyuan: then copying the menu.lst `should` work... but I would make a backup of the orignal one just in case :)
<yaoziyuan> ok
<James147> yaoziyuan: possibally just copy the fedora entry across
<yaoziyuan> James147: i see fedora 13's menu.list has these lines which i don't know if kubuntu 9.04's grub can support:
<yaoziyuan> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<yaoziyuan> hiddenmenu
<yaoziyuan> i'd better comment out them?
<yaoziyuan> James147: very good (copying just the fedora entry)
<James147> yaoziyuan: I would just copy across the fedora entry to the kubuntu list
<lennart_> when I try to open a samba network share in doplhin I have to authenticate myself three times, anyone know how to fix this?
<vbgunz> Can someone explain to me why, when I transfer a file to a usb stick, I see it complete in notifications but it doesn't finish until minutes there after? In other words, I see 800 out of 800 MB complete *but* it doesn't say finished and safe to eject for minutes after that... is this a bug? is it normal?
<James147> vbgunz: when the drive is auto mounted through kde?
<vbgunz> James147: it doesn't automount
<James147> vbgunz: how do you moung it?
<vbgunz> James147: I mount it from the device notifier
<vbgunz> then I use konqueror to copy the file over
<James147> vbgunz: then thats mounting it though kde :)  .. what filesystem is on it?
<vbgunz> James147: fat 32
<vbgunz> James147: one sec, I'll tell ya exactly
<vbgunz> James147: yeah, it's a 4GB usb stick with fat 32. no partitions, the whole stick
<vbgunz> hmm, I just ran hdparm -T on it and got this at the top ...  SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]
<vbgunz> gonna google that
<smooph1> hey what are the activities for ?
<smooph1> i never used them
<Benkinooby> i use a ideapad s12 and usually the cpu is the bottleneck of my system. any1 know how much performance a modified kernel might bring?
#kubuntu 2011-10-10
<tomas__> Kubuntu 11.04 x64
<tomas__> Anyone able to play .mkv files in (S)Mplayer?
<isaac__> Is there a way to name our pages on the plasma desktop? I can't seem to find that menu.
<latinlover> hi does any one know how to secure kubuntu
<isaac__> CTRL+ALT+L
<latinlover> do you know how to enable the firewall ?
<isaac__> It's enabled by default
<isaac__> Test your firewall on a firewall testing site.
<latinlover> some one is trying to connect to my computer
<isaac__> cool
<latinlover> thats not cool
<isaac__> tell them to stop
<isaac__> My Kubuntu problems are far worse.
<latinlover> what are you probles?
<isaac__> I cannot rename my pages for each plasma desktop.
<isaac__> I have two of them.
<latinlover> im new to kubuntu i wish i could help
<isaac__> me too
<latinlover> i dont even know what is plasma desktop
<isaac__> at the moment, I think I'm the chat room Kubuntu expert.
<isaac__> :p
<isaac__> Anwyay. I like Kubuntu
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx and I'm getting some sort of ibus error when I read a file into Kdialog. Any idea what I need to do to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/705210/
<isaac__> sorry. no idea
<littlegirl> Any idea where I might go to find out?
<isaac__> nope
<well_laid_lawn> !info ibus
<isaac__> I'm here looking for help too...
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 384 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<latinlover> whats a plasma desktop?
<isaac__> it's the kubuntu desktop, i think
<littlegirl> isaac__: What do you need help with?
<isaac__> I can't find the menu for renaming our desktop "pages"
<isaac__> im on 11.04
<isaac__> I know I'm just not finding it.
<isaac__> I've been looking online all day
<littlegirl> All about Plasma here: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<littlegirl> isaac__: What do you mean by "pages"?
<isaac__> errr... hard to explain
<littlegirl> isaac__: I think I am, too. Lucid Lynx, right?
<isaac__> no other os really has it
<isaac__> no i'm on 11.04
<littlegirl> isaac__: Then it should stick out like a sore thumb. (:
<isaac__> it's pretty sore
<isaac__> :p
<littlegirl> heh
<isaac__> na... i won't worry about this. It's a small problem
<isaac__> i'll just live with it
<Linkmaster> I have a  /  and a  /home  partition table setup, so they are different tables. when I want to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, I simply reinstall into  /  , and direct the installer to my already made  /home  folder?
<Epoxx> Fresh Kubuntu install, everything went well, but then it started freezing each 10 minutes, and after 5-6 crashes, I boot to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEbBL4w0JTM
<Epoxx> I feel like blaming Catalyst dirvers somehow
<Epoxx> I'll reinstall kubuntu I guess, but stick with the provided radoen drivers this time.. I guess... anyone has a better idea?
<jmichaelx> Epoxx: i would more likely blame kde/kwin.... it may be a hassle, but before you reinstall, try thing with something like xfce or lxde...
<Epoxx> But thing is,  I'm not a poweruse, and I don't even have access to a tty since it crashes before anything
<jmichaelx> things*
<Epoxx> poweruser*
<jmichaelx> can you not boot to terminal? do things crash before kdm comes up?
<Epoxx> For some reason, I boot to a terminal instead of kdm where I have to log in, but before I even have time to enter ym username, it crashes
<Epoxx> And the screen with vertical white lines makes me think it's related to catalyst
<Epoxx> I did go and get the latest closed-source ones
<jmichaelx> so X was working before you installed catalyst?
<Epoxx> yes, and it didn't crahs this bad right after installig them
<Epoxx> it jst froze a couple times, now I can't even boot
<Epoxx> (wow, I can't type properly)
<jmichaelx> i am at a loss, if you are not even able to get to a terminal
<Epoxx> Yeah same here, I'll reinstall
<jmichaelx> sorry, man :-(
<Epoxx> The worst part is that i'm a final year comp sci student, and I'm not familiar enough with Linux (since i'm a gamer).. and then stuff liek this happens
<Epoxx> Haha it's fine thanks for the help
<jmichaelx> was there are reason you didn't just go with the version of catalyst provided by ubuntu?
<Epoxx> I thought getting the latest would hlep... beside I had difficulties setting up my dual screen layout
<Epoxx> (I was not able to properly switch them around)
<jmichaelx> yea, and i have not often set up dual monitors
<WindPower> eh ben
<user>  hi all. could please recommend me any program available to download youtube videos and to convert them to diffent formats?
<erinaceus> Hi, quick question: How do I kill (restart) the minibash, cause it froze and i dont want to restart kdm
<Suhel> hi
<Suhel> can anyone tell me the kernel version of latest Kubuntu OS?
<Suhel> Girlygirl hi
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Hi
<Suhel> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in natty
<Suhel> ahem..  *bump* can anyone tell me the kernel version of latest Kubuntu OS?
<GirlyGirl> 11.10?
<Suhel> GirlyGirl: Both 11.04 & 11.10?
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: For natty mine is Linux ASUS-EeePC 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<GirlyGirl> 32 bit that is
<GirlyGirl> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: oneric is 3.0.0.2 I think
<Suhel> GirlyGirl: you've both ubuntu and kubuntu?!
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: no kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> but same kernels in both
<Suhel> Girlygirl: ah.. got confused, cuz saw you yesterday in #ubuntu lol
<Suhel> Girlygirl: I would be testing the workarounds on my laptop today evening once I reach my 2nd home.
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: So .. yes its because kubuntu is part of the same project .. its ubuntu with kde
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: other distros like suse etc don't make multiple names i.e its an option suse kde or suse gnome etc
<Suhel> Girlygirl: Linux world is so wide, am still fighting my ways through the jargons
<ArBel> Hi everybody. Is already known when kubuntu 11.10 will be released?
<valorie> yes, on Thursday
<ArBel> great! :)) Thx!
<SuperNinja> Hey guys :)
<SuperNinja> I'm using Kubuntu 11.10 on my netbook and my desktop.  On the i386 netbook, firefox looks smooth and native, but on the 64 bit desktop, the window decoration is clearly visible, using gradient, but Firefox itself seems to use ungradiented oxygen...
<CruX|> hello
<CruX|> 11.10 will be released this thursday ?
<Tm_T> CruX|: hmmm, why this thursday?
<Tm_T> CruX|: aah, indeed
<naftilos76> hi, does anybody know where is the file that contains the bluetooth paired devices? There is a bluetooth device that i cannot remove through the bluetooth settings dialog
<naftilos76> hi, does anybody know where is the file that contains the bluetooth paired devices? There is a bluetooth device that i cannot remove through the bluetooth settings dialog
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<barby> hello
<u19809> natty is by far the worst Kubuntu release I have ever used.  My kontack is current accessing 1 MB/s data for god nows what reason.  I blocks my complete system (i7 with8 GB !)
<barby> hello evryone
<barby> what means when compiling, commandline tell me "configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!"
<barby> :(
<u19809> well that you need kde-config ... install it ... some 'dev' package
<barby> mmmm u19809
<barby> # apt-get install kde-config
<barby> Reading package lists... Done
<barby> Building dependency tree
<barby> Reading state information... Done
<barby> E: Unable to locate package kde-config
<FloodBotK2> barby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> barby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barby> ops
<barby> sorry
<u19809> kde4-config
<melodie> Dose anyone know if I can run call of duty 4 on linux?
<Peace-> -.- i would like know why on kubuntu is the hell for samba
<Peace-> -on
<Peace-> kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kcmshell4 fileshare doesn't exist
<Peace-> bah
<BluesKaj> I see that altho KDE 4.7.2 is now installed the files called up as root still don't use the toolbar and titlebar fonts set as root in systemsettings
<BluesKaj> oops , should have posted that in ubuntu+1
<jaafar> having some trouble with flash plugins.  Chrome wants to run this command to install it: xdg-open apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=natty-partner
<jaafar> There is no such channel as "natty-partner", and adobe-flashplugin is a virtual package anyway
<jaafar> This is 64b 11.04; if anyone has experience with this I'd appreciate the advice
<jaafar> Ah, for some reason deleting my old Firefox plugin fixed it:  rm ~/home/me/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> jaafar, installing flashplugin-installer is the best method , rather than using the adobesite version , if that's what you were using.
<jaafar> BluesKaj, I tried both, neither worked
<jaafar> It turns out chrome/chromium will look at your firefox plugin folder and override the system setting with it
<BluesKaj> jaafar, did you try a restart ?
<jaafar> oh yes
<jaafar> many times
<jaafar> but removing that firefox plugin cured it almost immediately
<BluesKaj> jaafar, was probly the wrong plugin
<jaafar> right, it was an old one, but IMO chrome should not have tried to use it.  Even Firefox was not using it!
<BluesKaj> jaafar, chrome was using it ? maybe chrome settles for what it can find in the mozilla plugin file ..I tried the adobe website version and it would n't work at all in either chromium or FF
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bye
<tzvi> *Question*
<tzvi> My wireless is extremely slow on a Ideapad Y560 using default drivers, and its on a good AP
<tzvi> where/how can i get alternative drivers?
<tzvi> thanx in advance
<Daskreech> tzvi: Umm not sure what kernel are you running?
<tzvi> just a sec
<tzvi> 2.6.38-11 i think
<tzvi> how can i tell for sure?
<Daskreech> uname -r in konsole
<tzvi> 2.6.38-11-generic
<jmichaelx> so i am upgrading an installation on a netbook... upgrade cannot complete due to a disk full error. however, the disk is not full. anyone know how to get around this?
<hallman> Anyone know why adobe flash stopped working in the last update?
<hallman> Running the64bit kubuntu
<Daskreech> hallman: I don't
<Flutiju`> Hi there
<Flutiju`> I have a problem with ibus-pinyin, someone can help me ?
<Snowhog> Flutiju`: What are you having a problem with?
<Flutiju`> Snowhog : It works everywhere, excpet in Firefox
<csucsu734> csá mindenki
<csucsu734> hány vagyis mennyi hack van kubutu ra?
<Snowhog> csucsu734: English here please.
<csucsu734> Snowhog no eng :)
<Snowhog> csucsu734: Your language?
<ushiu> magyar could be that?
<Snowhog> Flutiju`: Have you checked for the Pinyin Input Tool extension? "The Pinyin Input Tool is an extension for Firefox. After installing it, a blue 拼 (pin) button will on the right side of the status bar at the bottom of your browser. You can use it to convert pinyin text with numbers into pinyin text with tone marks. Just type in some pinyin with numbers in to any plain text field on any browser page, highlight it and click the button."
<Flutiju`> Snowhog : It doesn't do what i want
<TNZ> hi all
<TNZ> I've a weird behavior of konsole
<TNZ> when i want to resize the window ... it closes x-session
<Daskreech> Resizing konsole kills the terminal session inside
<Daskreech> or it kills X ?
<TNZ> only the session
<TNZ> X server still running
<TNZ> I must reconnect as if i did a normal exit session
<TNZ> I disco/reco and I backup .xsession-errors
<anon> Hi. I'm not sure this is the right channel to ask, but I'll try. I just switched recently from Ubuntu to Kubuntu. However, in Chromium, I could close tabs by using ctrl-f4. Now it doesn't work anymore. Am I bound to use ctrl-w or is there a mapping I can set to use ctrl-f4?
<Snowhog> anon: Look at System Settings > Shortcuts and Gestures
<anon> Snowhog: yes I tried there (and added some global shortcuts to which I'm also used, for launching terminal for instance). Chromium isn't listed there. Should I be creating my own entry for Chromium?
<Snowhog> anon: The default shortcut to close a tab in Chromium (in Kubuntu) is Ctrl+W. Of course, it will close the 'active' tab, so that may not be what you want.
<anon> Snowhog: this is exactly what I want :)
<anon> in Ubuntu, both ctrl-f4 and ctrl-w work,
<anon> I had been on Ubuntu for 6 years, and at work I'm on Windows,
<anon> and I'm sort of used to ctrl-f4. If there's no way to map it on Kubuntu, then I guess I'll have to get used to ctrl-w, no big deal, just thought of asking
<jollywollup> tried googling this, but couldn't find the answer: easiest way to upgrade to kubuntu 11.10 from the command line?
<yofel> jollywollup: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jollywollup> yofel, thanks! will remember that
<Snowhog> jollywollup: Make sure that you are fully dist-upgraded first (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade).
<Daskreech> Snowhog: Little late
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Yeah. Oh well.
<EagleScreen> will be kde 4.7.2 in oneiric?
<valorie> EagleScreen: not on the day, but very soon after
<valorie> within a day or two is the plan, last I heard
<EagleScreen> ok, therefore oneiric will feature 4.7.2
<salis> hiiiii
<salis> can i have supoert for linux here ?
<salis> only bots in here?
<salis> who can help me  ?
<Snowhog> salis: Please just ask the question.
<salis> i have tplink 722 usb wirless card and i have problem with aireplay
<salis> on aircrack-ng suit
<salis> it's sai tha car is on difren channel that ap
<salis> how i aply patch drive..
<salis> ?
<maco> salis: you should be able to set the wireless card's channel. man iwconfig
<salis> i don't know anythink about linux..
<salis> i try some think that i gpund on goole search but
<salis> dosen't work i use channet set when i start monitoring with airmon
<salis> but..... problem still there
<salis> if i use iwconfig
<salis> which is the next command to set channel ?
<Daskreech> salis: never really used iwconfig but you can press alt+F2 and type man:/iwconfig
<salis> :/
<salis> omg
<salis> i will never find solution
<maco> why are you trying to do something super advanced like network cracking if you're a new user?
<Daskreech> That's a horrible attitude to finding one :)
<maco> anyway, "man iwconfig" is a command that tells you how to use iwconfig.  short version for setting channel though:   sudo iwconfig <interface name> channel <channel number>
<salis> couse i don't have mine internet conectionj
<salis> and i have to start from somewere
<maco> Oh, you're trying to *steal* internet from someone else without permission?
<salis> i don't try hack a bank
<maco> I thought you were doing something legal, like penetration testing your own network
<salis> omgggggggggggg
<salis> call cops guys
<maco> Sorry, I'll not be helping with illegal activities
<salis> :p
<salis> omfg
<maco> also, no swearing here
<salis> you have to help ppl get friendly with linux os
<maco> just because you abreviated the third word doesn't mean it wasn't there
<maco> sure, i'm fine with teaching you to use ubuntu
<maco> i'm not fine with teaching you to steal
<maco> there's a huge difference there
<salis> steal ?
<salis> what ?
<salis> they steal my life man\
<salis> relax
<maco> Stealing internet access from someone else is theft of services
<salis> yea go tell this to linux programers
<maco> What?
<salis> that make script like this :P
<salis> any way thanks
<maco> AirCrack is a penetration testing tool
<salis> i just need a solution on my  problem
<maco> Certified Ethical Hackers use it to test networks on which they have permission (with signed contracts) to test
<salis> yea
<maco> i told you how to change teh channel on your network card already
<salis> i have permision to ^_^
<salis> i don't know the command
<salis> iwconfig just show you some iformation for the card
<maco> i did give you the command
<maco> at 35 minutes past the hour
<maco> <maco> anyway, "man iwconfig" is a command that tells you how to use iwconfig.  short version for setting channel though:   sudo iwconfig <interface name> channel <channel number>
<salis> i have to write sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1 ?
<Daskreech> salis: that looks right
<salis> i will try it
<salis> tnx
<Daskreech> Sure
<Daskreech> salis: see? persistence is a much better way to actually get answers :)
<salis> yea i see
<salis> i will be a good student :p
<Daskreech> :-)
<jmichaelx> i just formatted an NTFS partition to ext4 (using 'mkfs.ext4  /dev/sdaX'), but fdisk -l still lists it as an NTFS partition. why would this be?
<gomiboy> jmichaelx: you should change also the partition ID with fdisk, not mandatory, but...
<jmichaelx> gomiboy: ty, i hadn't known that
<phoenix_firebrd> the calender shows american holidays, how can i remove that
#kubuntu 2011-10-11
<valorie> right-click on it?
<gomiboy> phoenix_firebrd: setting the right locale for your country in system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> gomiboy: the locale is set correctly, still the calender is showing the American holidays
<gomiboy> phoenix_firebrd: then what valorie said... :)
<phoenix_firebrd> gomiboy: valorie just said to rightclick
<darthanubis> rt-click is a powerful thang
<gomiboy> phoenix_firebrd: sure, right click -> calendar settings -> calendar system
<phoenix_firebrd> gomiboy: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> gomiboy: problem solved
<phoenix_firebrd> thank you all
<gomiboy> yw :)
<bellend> How come alt+shift+numlock doesn't enable mousekeys?
<bellend> My mouse batteries are out, I need help!
<bellend> perhaps my keyboard doesn't complete the circuit when I type alt shft and numlock together
<bellend> xkbset! :D
<bellend> man whatever man I'm a one man party man
<skreech_> bellend: hmm?
<bellend> skreech_: does alt + shift + numlock work to turn on mousekeys on your kubuntu system?
<bellend> I had to use xkbset.
<skreech_> bellend: nope
<bellend> Well, remember xkbset. Can come in handy if you find yourself without a mouse.
<skreech_> bellend: I think alt+F12 will make your arrow keys control the mouse
<avihay> skreech_: and how do you disable it?
<avihay> momentarily
<dthacker> howdy
<dthacker> did a flash 11 for maverick show up anywhere yet?
<dthacker> package, that is....
<skreech_> avihay: alt+F12 I think?
<avihay> umm, that's the first thing I tried
<avihay> that key combo seems to turn the whole kwin manager into this strange VI mode. I'm scared, pressing some keys really did some unexpected things
<well_laid_lawn> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<skreech_> avihay: don't know. I never tried it I just went into shortcuts and searched for mouse
<avihay> mkeys, thanks anyway
<avihay> !ping pong
<avihay> :-<
<skreech_> avihay: :-)
<skreech_> Seems that alt+shift+Numlock is a Kaccessibilty feature and Alt+F12 is a kwin feature.
<skreech_> If you want you can jump to #kwin and ask about the intended use of it
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TNZfr> hi all
<TNZfr> problem with konsole : on resize window, X server crash and restart ... any ideas ?
<susundberg> TNZfr: can you repeat the crash ?
<susundberg> re-produce that is
<TNZfr> yes
<TNZfr> Now i can move konsole windows but i can't resize it anymore
<susundberg> TNZfr: can't == it will crash if i do that ?
<TNZfr> absolutely
<TNZfr> I'm ruuning kubuntu 11.04 on a K8WE with 2 opteron 285 and a Ati 5870
<apimetta> apimetta
<susundberg> TNZfr: you could try to disable "desktop effects" and see if the problem persists, but thats about what i can think of
<TNZfr> I try it now
<susundberg> TNZfr: if it does, you could consider filing a bug report, unless somebody else has good ideas in this channel ..
<susundberg> oh
<TNZfr> come back ... X server crashed on Alt Maj F12
<TNZfr> I can't disable desktop effects :D
<TNZfr> weird isn't it ? ... oka, I must leave, children, school you know ... I gonna fecth infos at work. Thx
<valorie> that was a problem early in the Natty cycle
<valorie> but I thought it was solved now?
<skreech_> hrrm :-/
<valorie> easy answer: use the awesome yakuake
<valorie> :-)
<skreech_> That's resizable as well :-P
<Ringwaul> Hey everyone, I just got Kubuntu and am normally a windows user
<Ringwaul> I was wondering how I change the desktop from this strange desktop folder to something more familiar... ie, entire desktop acts like a folder (a la windows)
<Ringwaul> I recall using KDE 3.5 back in highschool and I don't like the new changes :<
<Ringwaul> So am I wrong in my assumption that the whole desktop is basically the window's sidebar?
<Lynoure> Ringwaul: what's windows sidebar?
<Ringwaul> A thing which you can add widgets to
<Ringwaul> Ah, but I fixed my problem ^^
<Lynoure> The only windows I remember seeing sidebars on are the plasma widget 'windows'
<Ringwaul> I set desktop to "Folder View" instead of normal desktop... that made it how I am familiar with
<Lynoure> Ah, unless you mean the Microsoft Windows.
<Ringwaul> Yeah
<Ringwaul> Hence me saying I am normall a windows user ;)
<Ringwaul> normally*
<lee_> WOW! they have changed how the Kubuntu and Ubntu collects from there repos
<lee_> Kubuntu by ts self can not load Ubuntu Video, But if you add ubuntu's Software ecources then you can?
<lee_> WOW 11.10 is wierd
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I didn't notice anything like that
<valorie> in the beta
<GirlyGirl> Hi anyone knows a sound plasmoid like the thing in unity that lets you adjust volume and control banshee play back
<baffone85> i have a problema with my touch pad. It not work but with windows it work. what's the matter?
<valorie> GirlyGirl: kmix or veromix
<valorie> veromix is better IMO
<valorie> you control the volume with the scroll wheel
<GirlyGirl> valorie: Yes but is has no amarok control
<GirlyGirl> baffone85: Which version of kubuntu?
<valorie> well, amarok does have it's own control
<valorie> you can control the main volume with the veromix though
<valorie> and fine tune it with amarok
<valorie> both in the task bar
<valorie> as long as you allow the amarok icon in the taskbar
<baffone85> i have ubuntu 10
<valorie> 10.04, or 10.10 ?
<valorie> two releases per year
<rsxap> Hello, can someone help me out with a slight 11.04 problem, that's a little annoying
<valorie> rsxap: state your problem, and perhaps someone can help
<rsxap> I have an ATI 5770 card, running 3 monitors, free drivers, not fireglx. Everything runs fine, except that after every reboot/shutdown, i have to manually re adjust the settings of monitor positioning - which one is center, left and right.
<rsxap> It seems like Kubuntu forgets the settings :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Iskorptix_> hi
<Iskorptix_> where I need to add dns servers if I don't use dhcp on my network ?
<Iskorptix_> found it, nvm
<Iskorptix_> /etc/resolv.conf, but default route must be configured as well in order dns to work
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kevin___> i have an issue
<kevin___> when i tried to login into the kde environment i get a message that dbus could not be started and the login screen again appears
<GirlyGirl> kevin___: Kubuntu and kde version?
<kevin___> kubuntu 10.04
<kevin___> kde 4.4.5
<GirlyGirl> kevin___: ICan you login to kde with another user?
<kevin___> i will try that now
<kevin___> i tried that but now use
<kevin___> it shows that same message
<GirlyGirl> kevin___: did this break after an update
<kevin___> yes
<kevin___> no
<kevin___> after an installation
<GirlyGirl> kevin___: installation of what?
<kevin___> xnviewmp
<kevin___> see this thread
<kevin___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857945
<genii-around> !info xnviewmp natty
<ubottu> Package xnviewmp does not exist in natty
<genii-around> !info xnviewmp lucid
<ubottu> Package xnviewmp does not exist in lucid
<kevin___> i saw some forum and i installed it
<GirlyGirl> kevin___: try "qdbus" in terminal
<kevin___> this what i got in the terminal
<kevin___> kevin@kevin-desktop:~$ qdbus
<kevin___> qdbus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xnviewmp/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9QMetaType15registerTypedefEPKci
<kevin___> so what is the issue wiht the qdbus?
<GirlyGirl> kevin___: Can you send the script you used
<kevin___> script for what?
<kevin___> script used for the installtion of xnviewmp?
<Binette> hi all people salut tout le monde
<Binette> dites moi les gents sa fais long ubuntu qu'elle cmd pour config computer
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii-around> Binette: In this channel we prefer the questions in English
<doudou> hallo
<doudou> hello
<Binette> bnojour
<Binette> hallo
<doudou> hallo
 * genii-around sighs
<[Relic]> how do you go back to a previous version of FF?  This one seems highly unstable
<}Relic{> that was so bad I had to shut it off and restart it
<lee__> hmm, Just loaded the Kubuntu software, and i am curious as to why I have "Install Release" on my desk top?
<lee__> eh any one awake?
<BluesKaj> lee__, kubuntu software ...are you on windows?
<lee__> Trying to give windows the boot..and nope in the , beta version
<lee__> >has a son appologizes for delays
<BluesKaj> 11.10 Oneiric
<lee__> yeppers
<BluesKaj> ok , USB or live cd ?
<lee__> main OS
<BluesKaj> ok that means you need to update the software
<Zorchin> heyas
<lee__> just a sec
<BluesKaj> the package manager  will that for you if choose the kubuntu software icon
<BluesKaj> do
<lee__> ok already updated and it is still there lol
<lee__> I updated through terminal as it kept crashing under normal update
<lee__> its been stable thus far
<BluesKaj> you can delete the icon, it won't delete the app
<lee__> ah ok
<Bauldrick> I can't get opengl screensavers etc working 'Could not initialise OpenGL' what causes this, lack of correctly installed software?
<doudou> hello
<doudou> allo
<BluesKaj> doudou, hello , english here
<doudou> ChanServ hallo
<lee__> Well, the only issue I have is that Akondi, doesn't have all its files
<lee__> i am using an acer Laptop , and so far everything is working correctly
<lee__> but one thing through me for a loop, when I wen tto add ubuntu Studio-Video, eh Kubuntu wasn't having anything to to do with Ubuntu, and I had to Load the Ubunut's Software center
<BluesKaj> lee__, actually official 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 chat
<lee__> oh ok ty
<lee__> wierd, why it paced me in here lol
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<RickKnight> I just installed MS Office 2003 Pro on Wine 1.2.2 on Kubuntu 10.10. Everything seems to work but all of the icons are the default Wine wineglass icon. How can I get proper icons?
<irmao> ^
<irmao> Many fuck  .
<jmichaelx> good day to you, too, irmao
<irmao> não sou ingles filhão
<irmao> Hello
<jmichaelx> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<irmao> <ubottu>
<george_> Hello everyone. I want to convert several .HTM files to pdf. What command should I run for that? (I have imagemagick installed).
<george_> hello?
<gunksta> I'm running 11.10 and for some reason when I start up Kontact, my akonadi connections to my work email (POP) and gmail account (IMAP) are turned off every single time. I can use akonadi console to start them, but I really shouldn't have to do that. Has anyone else seen a similar problem?
<BluesKaj> gunksta, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<gunksta> BluesKaj: I did, but it looks like it is a quiet day on IRC. I may post on #akonadi to see if anyone over there might have any ideas.
<ekolojik> Sysinfo for 'ekotor-desktop': Linux 2.6.35-23-generic running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz at 2835 MHz (5671 bogomips), HD: 5/6GB, RAM: 887/1001MB, 157 proc's, 49.35min up
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to shove a steel-toed boot through my computer.... >.>
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: kde getting you down?
<LINKSWORD2> More like the notifications settings....
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway. So what's happening is that I have the notifications settings enabled to notify me with a popup message whenever Caps Lock, Num Lock, etc. is activated.
<LINKSWORD2> UNFORTUNATELY.... No such message gets displayed.
<jmichaelx> ahh, that is an interesting way of doing things
<jmichaelx> nevermind, i misread your post
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: just out of curiosity, which version of kde are you using?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure which KDE version. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> It SHOULD be KDE 4.3.
<LINKSWORD2> 4.7.1
<LINKSWORD2> :/
<jmichaelx> are you having any other notification problems?
<LINKSWORD2> The only other thing I have K.Notify configured for is to display whichever music track Amarok plays, and I have had no problems with that.
<ruud_> Hello Ubuntu world, i am alive!
<Tweev> I have having wifi connection issues and I think the solution is to update my broadcom drivers to the latest & greatest.  I need some help installing the new drivers - can someone help me please?
<Tweev> I have having wifi connection issues and I think the solution is to update my broadcom drivers to the latest & greatest.  I need some help installing the new drivers - can someone help me please?
<george_> hey guys. Is the KDE 4.7.2 package already avaliable on the repositories? I'm running 4.7.1 and it feels, based on previous KDE updates, that this one is taking longer...
<jmichaelx> george_: it took quite a while for 4.7.1 to show up in the kubuntu backports ppa. it is quite possible that the devs are mostly focusing on getting kubuntu 11.10 ready for launch... the site says that 4.7.2 will be coming sometime soon
<george_> jmichaelx:Ok, thanks for the info.
<dniMretsaM> I think the devs were having trouble with the 4.7.1 backport (python wrappers I think), so maybe they're still working out some of those kinks
<dniMretsaM> but chances are I'll be on Oneiric before it comes to the backports repo
<jmichaelx> dniMretsaM: that's quite possible... and  a number of people like me wish they had never upgraded to 4.7.x
<dniMretsaM> really? I've been using it a while and I absolutely love it
<jmichaelx> dniMretsaM: it's another deal where it all depends on what hardware you are using
<dniMretsaM> one of the smallest changes is actually one of my favorite. adding breadcrumbs to to kickoff
<dniMretsaM> yeah, that's true. no matter what is upgrading, there will always be someone who it doesn't work for
<jmichaelx> dniMretsaM: the breadcrumbs thing i don't have strong feelings about, but am fine with that change. on the other hand, 4..x is so full of serious regressions that to me it is a bit shameful
<jmichaelx> 7.7.x*
<jmichaelx> grrr..... 4.7.x*
<dniMretsaM> like what? I haven't noticed anything very serious
<jmichaelx> dniMretsaM: like we were saying, these are apparently hardware+driver issues... however many people are effected by some of kwin's shoddiness, using certain intel, prop. Nvidia and some with radeon drivers
<katsrc> what version of ownCloud is in the 11.10 repos?
<jmichaelx> dniMretsaM: here is one bug that is driving me nuts right now: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<jmichaelx> it could be that my machines would run better, if i would switch to openbox or compiz... or anything else besides kwin
<dniMretsaM> oh well I haven't noticed that as I don't use a taskbar
<jmichaelx> dniMretsaM: interesting
<dniMretsaM> but yeah, that could be a problem. hopefully it's fixed in 4.7.2
<dniMretsaM> although one weird thing I have noticed is that one two of the icons on my panel switch each time plasma restarts
<george_> jmichael: On the other hand, apps like dolphin crash a lot less in 4.7.2. the taskbar issue is annoying, but open k menu makes the closed windows disappear.
<dniMretsaM> well, I'm out to eat supper
<dniMretsaM> be back in a few
<darthanubis> http://owncloud.org/install/
<dniMretsaM> bak
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<17WAAGX0Y> hi, anyone been using the beta for 11.10, im a current 11.04 user, how is 11.10 looking?
<dniMretsaM> I'm still on Natty
<BluesKaj> 17WAAGX0Y, it will be better on thurs when the official release takes place
<17WAAGX0Y> BluesKaj:  have you tried it out yet?
<BluesKaj>  #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask ...but I'm running it and there are a few root user font issues for those odf us using large scrn TVs as monitors
<17WAAGX0Y> ok cool, thanks looking foward to the official release!
<rvb> hello, so i have a  program that i execute using `sudo gammu-smsd -c /etc/config.txt`  how can i make this run during system startup?
<gomiboy> rvb: add it in /etc/rc.local, before 'exit 0' and without sudo
<rvb> gomiboy that's exactly what i did sir
<rvb> when i run ps -aef |grep gammu-smsd im not seeing it
<ib-mobile> I'm having problems with a failed attempt to install the fglrx video drivers using the hardware drivers application.  It almost completed but reported an error and told me to look at the jockey.log file, but now xwindows wont start.  anyone able to assiste with this problem?
<ib-mobile> I had the system working before without issue, but had to reinstall it using the alternative install disk (11.04) so I could enable lvm partitions.
<ib-mobile> here's a paste of the bottom of the jockey.log file:  http://paste.kde.org/132589/
<ib-mobile> I need the fglrx drivers because I'm setting up a 4 head system.  As I indicated, it was working perfectly after my original install, but I had to reinstall to configure lvm.  I've reinstalled it twice now with the same effect
<gomiboy> ib-mobile: as the log states it can't find kernel sources, check you have installed linux-headers
#kubuntu 2011-10-12
<dniMretsaM> anyone find the name for 12.04 a little strange?
<dniMretsaM> first of all, it should have been Perky Penguin.
<DarthFrog> Perhaps that was too obvious.
<dniMretsaM> Pangolin is cool, but precise? It will sound a little odd saying "Lets boot up Precise and..."
<DarthFrog> But pangolins are amazing beasts.
<dniMretsaM> that is true
<pangolin> DarthFrog: Why thank you :)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<dniMretsaM> lol
<dockhorn> i recently upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and i'd like to upgrade to 11.04, but my upgrade managers don't show it...  any suggestions?
<Lithos84> dockhorn: Try the command "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<dockhorn> lithos84: huh, all that wanted to do was remove 3 packages
<dockhorn> ran it again, again it says no packages to upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> tried updating?
<dockhorn> tried "update manager" and "kpackagekit" and neither of them sees an update
<Lithos84> dockhorn: http://ur1.ca/5dnvh
<dockhorn> tried that.  "No new release found."
<dockhorn> is it possible that i got upgraded straight from 10.04 to 11.04?
<dockhorn> i'm experiencing problems with my sound that i've read are common for people who upgraded to 10.10
<dockhorn> (thank you, by the way - it's possible any of those suggestions could have solved my problem, though unfortunately they didn't)
<Lithos84> dockhorn: To be sure of what version you have, type "lsb_release -a", but I don't think it is possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04.
<dockhorn> um...  it says i have 11.04.
<dockhorn> hm.  when i was upgrading, i inadvertently turned off the hub that the keyboard and mouse were connected through, so i couldn't click the popup dialogs.  i then rebooted and ran the update stuff again, thinking it would finish.  i guess it just went ahead and upgraded me further.
<dockhorn> thanks, lithos84
<Lithos84> dockhorn: You're welcome.
<dockhorn> any chance you could try helping me with my issues with my sound and/or my video card?
<Lithos84> dockhorn: I'm sorry, but I don't know a thing about it.
<dockhorn> the sound issue is this: after the upgrade, everything sounds very very quiet.  i've turned up every sound slider on the control panels i could find, and in each application that makes noise, and things are still much quieter than they were before.  in fact, the sliders don't seem to have any discernable effect at all, or possibly only take effect on reboot
<dockhorn> ok
<dockhorn> maybe i'll ask on #ubuntu
<Lithos84> dockhorn: Try this: Type "alsamixer", change the volume values and check.
<dockhorn> holy santorum, that has controls that don't show up anywhere else and they actually do the trick!
<dockhorn> thank you!
<Lithos84> dockhorn: (^_^) You're welcome.
<dockhorn> got any magic tricks for video cards that don't recognize the second monitor?  the DVI monitor works great, but the VGA one isn't getting any signal
<Lithos84> dockhorn: I don't. Sorry.
<thedanyes> lspci -v | grep Video
<dockhorn> lithos84: you have fixed more than half of my problems tonight, much faster than i thought they would go
<thedanyes> lspci -v | grep VGA
<thedanyes> would be useful info to start
<Lithos84> dockhorn: I'm glad I helped you.
<dockhorn> thedanyes:         Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<dockhorn> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4290] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<thedanyes> ah okay.  which driver is it using?  if you do 'lspci -v | more' it should show as "Kernel driver in use:" under that device.
<dockhorn>        Capabilities: <access denied>
<dockhorn>         Kernel driver in use: radeon
<dockhorn>         Kernel modules: radeon
<thedanyes> That's the open source ATI driver I believe.
<thedanyes> Is this a laptop or desktop?
<dockhorn> it's a desktop
<dockhorn> it's the video card on the motherboard
<dockhorn> a friend of mine helped me build it.  he's good with these things, but more on the Windows end of things
<thedanyes> Okay sure.  Honestly if using the display control panel for your desktop manager doesn't let you configure multi-monitor, I would try the proprietary AMD driver.
<dockhorn> i think i tried that under 10.04, and maybe i did something wrong but it ended up screwing up the video so i couldn't see anything on either monitor if both were plugged in, and i couldn't get full resolution on the PCI monitor even if it was plugged in alone
<dockhorn> it's probably still installed; i tried running some driver manager and it seemed to show that it was still sitting around, just not activated
<thedanyes> Ah.  Well there can definitely be problems.  Just back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<thedanyes> so you can easily go back to the open-source driver
<dockhorn> and if i revert that, everything is fixed?
<thedanyes> I can't say for sure, but I would expect so.
<thedanyes> The xorg.conf is usually where X looks to determine which driver to use.
<dockhorn> wow, there's 13 versions of that file in there already
<thedanyes> haha
<dockhorn> is the most-recently-modified one likely the currently-loaded one?
<dockhorn> it's named xorg.conf.failsafe
<thedanyes> not sure.  if you started your OS in some kind of failsafe mode, it definitely could be.
<dockhorn> oddly there isn't a version of it simply called "xorg.conf" - all the files with that substring have a .something or a ~ on them
<thedanyes> but normally the only one that gets loaded is the one called xorg.conf
<thedanyes> oh okay.  well X will boot without one.
<thedanyes> It just guesses.
<dockhorn> ahh
<dockhorn> so...  start with .failsafe, .disabled, .fglrx-4, .original-2 or .backup?  =P
<thedanyes> haha
<dockhorn> sorry, that's .fglrx-5
<thedanyes> fglrx is the proprietary driver
<thedanyes> radeon is the open source one
<dockhorn> time to fire up the file comparisons
<thedanyes> if you look through those config files... yeah :)
<thedanyes> or just grep radeon xorg.*
<thedanyes> and grep fglrx xorg.conf
<thedanyes> or xorg.* rather
<dockhorn> radeon isn't in any of them
<dockhorn> fglrx is in 11 of them
<dockhorn> i think i'm gonna try the .fglrx-5 version
<dockhorn> this involves a reboot, right?  or can i just restart the window manager?
<dockhorn> it's a reboot, i imagine
<thedanyes> ah well
<thedanyes> if you already had fglrx installed... wm restart might work
<thedanyes> otherwise it's definitely a reboot
<thedanyes> here's the problem i encountered with nvidia -
<thedanyes> I found it really hard to remove the open source nouveau driver
<thedanyes> in order to let the proprietary nvidia driver work
<thedanyes> so whenever the nvidia module would try to load, it wasn't able to attach to the hardware that nouveau had already claimed
<dockhorn> hm
<dockhorn> is there some other config file that loads before the xorg.conf?
<thedanyes> well, there's the kernel
<thedanyes> and it's drivers
<dockhorn> (also, is it sufficient to softlink xorg.conf to the file i want to use?)
<thedanyes> probably, given proper permissions settings
<thedanyes> never tried it :)
<thedanyes> you can always check the Xorg.0.log after startup though to see if it worked
<thedanyes> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thedanyes> if your screen goes blank on startup, often you can just switch to another console
<thedanyes> with ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or something
<dockhorn> interesting, Xorg.0.log says it's using xorg.conf.d
<thedanyes> is there actually an xorg.conf.d folder under /etc somewhere?
<dockhorn> in /usr/share/X11/
<thedanyes> isn't that just man files?
<dockhorn> looks like it's config files for wacom tablets
<thedanyes> hmmm no you're right there are some configuration files there
<dockhorn> wacky
<dockhorn> here's an interesting part of the logfile:
<dockhorn>     20.025]    compiled for 1.10.1, module version = 1.2.0
<dockhorn> [    20.025]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0
<dockhorn> [    20.025] (II) Loading extension DRI2
<dockhorn> [    20.025] (==) Matched fglrx as autoconfigured driver 0
<dockhorn> [    20.025] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1
<dockhorn> [    20.025] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 2
<FloodBotK2> dockhorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> dockhorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thedanyes> afaict, /etc/X11/xorg.conf overrides everything else if it's present
<virces> hi gan
<virces> ko kubuntu saya g bisa muter musik kenapa y
<GirlyGirl> strange thing either plasma or kwin don't work .... If I run "kwin --replace" my titlebar buttons and windows are responsive but plasma's UI is like a picture and does not do anything. If I run "kquitapp plasma-desktop" then "plasma-desktop" the reverse happens kwin stuff is unresponsive but plasma works!
<GirlyGirl> Nevermind sorted
<keithzg> Hmm, I'm trying to help someone remotely diagnose graphics issues on an HD 4350, what's the open source drivers package actually called these days? I always seem to have Intel or Nvidia so I'm a bit unsure.
<eeanm> is qt5 packaged anywhere?
<keithzg> Hah, stupid Jockey. "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system", yet it also shows the enabled driver is the current version of the NVIDIA driver.
<Fleck> hello, i have strange thing... i installed ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop
<Fleck> now sometimes i press alt + tab i see gnomes background, sometimes even icons :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Do we need the power management service for a desktop pc?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_firebrd: it's up to you - I clock down my cpu with the ondemand governor
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: in your laptop or desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: what is the need ?
<well_laid_lawn> if I'm just editing or browsing there's no need for all the cpu imo
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn:  thats right
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_firebrd: but if I do something that needs power it clocks up
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: so if i disable the power management service i wont be able to adjust the cpu clock?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not sure if the modules for it would be loaded
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: what is the power management service is actually for?
<Fleck> http://fleck.rullz.lv/kde/1.png << rectangle where ALT + TAB window was... :D sometimes it get stuck there, so i need to minimie/restore any window to clean screen!
<Fleck> and sometimes i see even icons with names etc... ;(
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_firebrd: mostly it's for laptops but it's not limited to that
<well_laid_lawn> Fleck: maybe try a different graphics driver
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: ok, then i will disable the service, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<Fleck> well_laid_lawn no!
<well_laid_lawn> ok ;)
<Fleck> before i reinstalled - i had clean kubuntu with the same driver - no problem! so its not driver! :)
<well_laid_lawn> try with a new user - if it doesn't happen then it's your configs
<Fleck> good idea! ill try that! :) thx
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<sancochito> saludos
<sancochito> tengo instalado kde sobre ubuntu 11.04 ¿cómo puedo hacer para quitar el gestor metacity, basta sólo con sudo apt-get remove?
<well_laid_lawn> !pt | sancochito
<ubottu> sancochito: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sancochito> I have instaled kde-desktop to check it on a ubuntu 11.04 build how can I do to uninstall gnome desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sancochito> ok thanks
<merlin1991> hey guys, the installer disk is giving me a headache, desktop-amd64 fails with initramfs no live system found and the alternate-amd64 fails right after detecting the keyboard, could not mount cd
<merlin1991> any clues?
<merlin1991> (I'm trying to install 11.04)
<well_laid_lawn> !md5 | merlin1991
<ubottu> merlin1991: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<well_laid_lawn> and check the cd burn
<stevellion> hello!
<Drecondius> Good Morning
<stevellion> Can anyone there help - since upgrading to kde 4.7, I can't get gwenview to display video thumbnails
<merlin1991> well_laid_lawn: md5sum is fine but I can't run the md5 cd check from the installer menu
<stevellion> was using backports, but now on oneiric 0 but still no good,
<well_laid_lawn> why can't you do the cd check?
<Drecondius> Would it be a good idea to reinstall since the installer crashed so to speak, or should i continue to run in this os as is and just do an update?
<merlin1991> errors out with a similar error
<merlin1991> running the md5sum on win now against the disk
<merlin1991> well_laid_lawn: disk is completelly ok, what now?
<well_laid_lawn> merlin1991: you could do a memory check
<well_laid_lawn> the iniitram should be there - you could mount the cd and check...
<Drecondius> Morning, how do I add a repository be it with or w/o gui
<Drecondius> Morning, how do I add a repository be it with or w/o gui, anybody?
<alvin> Drecondius: What repository?
<Drecondius> I need to add the Wine repository for latest build.
<Drecondius> Only way I can get World of Warcraft to run acceptably.
<alvin> There's an undocumented command to make that easy: apt-add-repository. You can also create a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wine.list and put your deb rule there.
<Drecondius> or i can do like the smart ppl do and follow directions lol
<Drecondius> gots a tutorial on winehq
<Drecondius> i feel like a dope now
<alvin> Don't. It's generally better to follow distribution guidelines, so asking here isn't extraordinary.
<Drecondius> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa is the line to use apt
<Drecondius> and it's for the 1.3 version
<Drecondius> im coming from ubuntu, used to synaptic
<Drecondius> hate unity, too much like windows 7 taskbar w/o the space lol
<Drecondius> would adding synaptic break my system? or is it gnome specific?\
<Drecondius> Sorry if I'm too chatty, burning coffee, orange juice, and a bad case of whatever I ate last night.
<alvin> Synaptic is just a front-end for apt. It should break your system. It's actually pretty popular amongst Kubuntu users for some strange reason. We do tend to get different GUI package managers every 6 months, so maybe it's consistency? I do admit the new one (Muon?) looks quite nice, but I don't really care about those things. Knowing the command line tools (aptitude in my case) will aid you just fine. They're also consistent.
<alvin> correction: it shouln't break your system (synaptic)
<Drecondius> well kpackage manager has a similar frontend for using apt as well , rather, adding repos
<Drecondius> so I'm good now :D
<Drecondius> all I had to do was go to "Edit Origins"
<Drecondius> and I'm still learning my way around apt as well so ....
<Drecondius> I want a version of Ubuntu, with kde and wine pre installed
<Drecondius> lol
<Drecondius> how can i change my mouse pointer?
<Drecondius> I do believe I am overlooking it somewhere.
<ib-mobile__> I'm having problems with a failed install of the fglrx drivers. I installed them using the hardware drivers utility, but it failed just before completion and told me to look at the jockey.log file.  here's a link to the bottom of the log: http://paste.kde.org/132589/
<ib-mobile__> right now, xwindows wont start. I know the fglrx drivers work on the system because I had it all running fine but had to reinstall everything using the alternate install disk so I could use lvm partitions
<ib-mobile__> This is kubuntu 11.04 btw
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jmut> heeeeelp :) I want my volume fixed
<jmut> ubuntu issue I guess. how do I tackle this. anyone with low volume problem?
<Lithos84> jmut: Type "alsamixer", change volume values and test.
<jmut> Lithos84: it's maxed out
<BluesKaj> jmut, look in the ctrl box at the bottom , make sure there's no "M" , use the M key to unmute any ctrls
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<jmut> BluesKaj: it's not mute..it just low volume
<jmut> BluesKaj: I google like other people have issue..but don't really find the solution
<BluesKaj> jmut, have you tested the default settings in systemsettings>multimedia>phonon>device preference ?
<jmut> BluesKaj: not sure where is that... I am mit kubuntu
<jmut> BluesKaj: it's like i got to devices... on top is Internal Audio Analog Stereo...and second is HDA NVidia Digital stereo (HDMI)
<jmut> BluesKaj: there is test button for both. but they sound the same way
<jmut> BluesKaj: oh well thanks anyway. I will dig google I guess.
<jmut> bye
<BluesKaj> jmut, do you have your speaker connected directly to the sound card , if so use the anaolg setting , the hdmi is digital out to a DAC
<BluesKaj> no patience ... some ppl are hopeless
<george_burdell> I'm having a problem connecting to secured wireless networks
<george_burdell> unsecured ones work fine
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<greywalk> hi. how do i create a password protected archive with ark?
<greywalk>  hi. how do i create a password protected archive with ark?
<pawan> release time is pst or gmt ?
<BluesKaj> utc
<BluesKaj> which is gmt , I think
<genii-around> Yep
<pawan> thanks
<Pici> Its 'when its done' just like every release.
 * genii-around contemplates midnight in the WST timezone
<BluesKaj> interesting how the time zones are set up
<BluesKaj> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ad/Standard_time_zones_of_the_world.png
<BluesKaj> pretty messy business, actually
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I guess we have Sir Sandford Fleming to thank....
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around mongst others
<BluesKaj> amongst
<BluesKaj> he invented a good system , but various countries around the world took exception to the rules. Checkout the international dateline ...it's a bit of a joke ;0
<susundberg> And what the fck is +5 3/4 :D
<susundberg> I thought the daylight saving was bit of a mess, but ..
<BluesKaj> newfoundland is on the half hour ...silly
<mastershak3> Is there a way to shut off the KDE key thing when you connect to wireless everytime?
<BluesKaj> mastershak3,  Run "kdewalletmanager" from terminal or Alt + F2 Open the configuration dialogue (Settings > Configure), and uncheck "Enable the KDE Wallet subsystem"
<BluesKaj> BBL... more yard work :P
<mastershak3> BluesKaj, thanks
<Tweev> My web browsers keep on crashing and I can't determine the cause. Can someone help me please?
<g0rs> Tweev: i also have the same problem .Epiphany and rekonq crash often
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've got a couple of problems on my system, but I'm pretty sure they're related, also.
<Tweev> My web browsers work fine when I am plugged into ethernet but it's when I'm on wireless that the crashes occur - Any ideas?
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, come on. I see a lot of people in here, but nobody is helping....
<genii-around> !details | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genii-around> Tweev: Is there some repeating errors about the wifi driver in result of: dmesg
<kaddi> hi, i'm running 11.04 (upgraded last week) ever since then I have a screensaver automatically activate itself. Can someone tell me what package that is so I can uninstall it?
<kaddi> it'll freeze my pc if I have firefox running flash open before it activates itself and I need to reboot it everytime that happens
<Tweev> genii-around: doesn't seem to be - when I cause a crash (by just clicking around to websites) nothing new shows up on dmesg
<LINKSWORD2> Alright. What's happening is that I have Dolphin (supposedly with 2 windows attached) stuck on my taskbar.
<LINKSWORD2> When I right-click it to tell it to close, I get an error message from Plasma Desktop that says it has crashed.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.7.
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: can you get a plasma stacktrace?
<Tweev> *geni-around*: not sure if this is helpful but: type=1400 audit(1318437816.006:15): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1939 profile="/sbin/dhclient" name="/var/lib/wicd/dhclient.conf" pid=2040 comm="dhclient" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<LINKSWORD2> yofel: What is a stacktrace, and how do I do that?
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: when the window comes up that it has crashed, go to the "developer information" tab, install debugging symbols and reload
<LINKSWORD2> Ok. Running that now.
<LINKSWORD2> Whoa. Uh... weird.
<LINKSWORD2> This time when I right-clicked it, it closed.
<yofel> presentation effect ^^
<LINKSWORD2> yofel: Excuse me? Please explain?
<yofel> nah, I just mean that when you really want to reproduce a bug it usually works instead of failing ;)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<genii-around> Tweev: There seems to be a similar problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1638747 , there is a link in posting #5 for an edit to the file /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient3 for a fix
<Tweev> genii-around: Will give it a try - brb THANKS!
<Tweev> genii-around - sorry Qassel crashed.  I did as yousuggested but that didn't seem to help
<Tweev> although there wasn't a sbin.shclient3 - only an sbin.dhclinet (no 3)
<LINKSWORD2> I've got another question. Launchers for Rekong or Dolphin seem to be attached to the taskbar every time I log in, but they come back the next time, even after I removed them.
<aftertaf> for anyone bugging out on updates to 11.10, run this way :)
<aftertaf> kdesudo 'update-manager -d'
<Girly-Girl> aftertaf: is it out in release manager?
<aftertaf> not yet,
<aftertaf> but even once its out, if update manager crashes on you, run it that way if yuou're in kde like me
<Girly-Girl> aftertaf: I'm already on oneric pre release final iso
<aftertaf> fair 'nuff.
<aftertaf> but anyone with issues running it from KDE can try what I posted - just worked for me
<alex5772> hi
<alex5772> i have an Icon on desktop i am trying to drag it to the panel bellow to have a shortcut thre,but it wont go,it seems the panel is above the desktop
<alex5772> ?
<aftertaf> right click on your panel, and add a launcher for your app.
<aftertaf> and make sure your plasmoids are unlocked
<aftertaf> to be sure ;)
<Girly-Girl> alex5772: kde version?
<alex5772> Girly-Girl:whatever comes with latest kubuntu 11.04
<erek_> hi here :)
<alex5772> aftertaf:where do i find the launcher in Widgets?
<Tweev> alex5772: unlock widgets and activate panel settings, then you can drag the icon to the panel
<alex5772> Tweev:where do i do that?
<Tweev> alex5772: right click on the desktop and click 'unlock widget's; 2) go to panel and right click and choose panel settings/options, then you should be able to move the icon onto the panel
<alex5772> Tweev:widgets are unlocked,still cant drag,it goes under the panel,on the desktop
<aftertaf> you need to enable the options of the panel also, like said above
<Tweev> alex5772: when you hover your mouse over the icon a darker box on it's side will appear, grab it from there to move it
<aftertaf> ahh, thats the trick : i tried and failed too.....
<alex5772> Tweev:oh yea,the darker box,now it worked
<Tweev> alex5772: great! I'm glad I could help
<alex5772> tweev:seriously,thats pretty non intuitive,i mean its easier to configure iptables on command line ;-)
<alex5772> now how do i have a list of tasks running on the panel,similar to Win/Mac?
<Tweev> alex5772: I guess, it's just kind of a strange interface, once you get used to the syntax it makes sense
<Tweev> alex5772: do you mean things running in the background or minimized windows?
<alex5772> tweev:i know,last time i used KDE was in 3.0 days,then it been command line only
<kaddi> hi, i'm running 11.04 (upgraded last week) ever since then I have a screensaver automatically activate itself. Can someone tell me what package that is so I can uninstall it?
<Tweev> kaddi: can't you just go to your screen saver options and disable them?
<kaddi> i'd really rather have it gone.. that thing is nothing but trouble for me
<Schorchi> #vdr
<Tweev> kaddi: can you go to kpackage and search for screensaver and remove packages?
<kaddi> if i try to remove kscreensaver it wants to remove kde-artwork too
<Tweev> kaddi: Hmmm... I'm not sure then, sorry!
<kaddi> bleh, i'll just remove it and hope it'll stop kicking me out of my own laptop, lol
<alex5772> how do i install w32codecs?
<Daskreech> kaddi: kde-artwork is a virtual package
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> so i can just uninstall it with no effects?
<nickolas_> i am having trobles with ugly plymouth using nvidia drivers
<nickolas_> i use jockey to install the latest drivers from x-swat
<nickolas_> then i use a script called "fixplymouth-natty" to fix plymouth and grub screens
<nickolas_> problem is, it eventually stops booting, hanging at the Kubuntu screen with five white dots
<nickolas_> 	i'm using 11.04
<forgeaus> is Xsan from apple a different filesystem as opposed to EXT/HFS/NTFS/FAT/etc? or something else? if it is can kubuntu mount Xsan?
<arek> witam jest ktos moze z PL??
<genii-around> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<arek> witam
<Matisse> Hello! My Kubuntu mounts unexpected different in different situations and I dont see the reason. Can somebody help me with renewing the settings from scratch?
<well_laid_lawn> err mounts what?
<Matisse> The current problem is: dolphin mounts USB drives with usergroup(?) root and so I'm not allowed to write
<Matisse> theres another problem during boot, but thats not so important
<36DAAHLMB> Matisse, is it a linux filesystem on the USB?
<Matisse> 36DAAHLMB, no, its fat
<Matisse> sudo ls -l -> drwxr-xr-x 19 user root ... USB drive
<Matisse> to be correct: it's mounted read-only...
<Matisse> but why?
<Matisse> ok... damn read-only switch...
<arek> witam jest ktos z pl??
<genii-around> arek: /j #ubuntu-pl Do pomocy w polskim kanału
<jmichaelx> how are things going for kubuntu oneiric users?
<yofel> jmichaelx: rather fine, I'm not using kmail though
<jmichaelx> yofel: i am not a kmail user, but is kmail having issues?
<jmichaelx> (in oneiric)
<yofel> uh... where do I start... let's just say that akonadi isn't working as well as it's supposed to do
<jmichaelx> yofel: some things never change :-D
<jmichaelx> there is a goodly list (imo) of kde components that do not work as well as they are supposed to
<BarkingFish> I'll back you up on the akonadi thing, yofel - many is the time I switch on and akonadi has aborted like 12 or 13 times before I've even got started
<jmichaelx> i'm sure that akonadi and nepomuk can do amazing things, it's just that i have not been able to see anything amazing in them yet
<tzi> hola
<tanzy> hello people
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> anybody knows why, even if I added the kubuntu-ppa repository, I still can't see kde 4.7.2 in apt, but only 4.6.5 ?
<antlarr> if I browse the repository I added, I can see there are 4.7.2 packages there!
<BarkingFish> antlarr, what version of kubuntu are you running?
<antlarr> natty
<antlarr> are those packages only for 11.10 ?
<BarkingFish> if you open kpackagekit and click on the software updates logo on the left, does it show updates for KDE?
<BarkingFish> antlarr, not by any means. I'm in 11.04 and running KDE 4.7.1
<antlarr> yes, but the updates are from 4.6.2 (that I'm using) to 4.6.5
<BarkingFish> right, i think you may have a multistep process on your hands
<antlarr> really?
<antlarr> I have to update to 4.6.5 first ?
<BarkingFish> Upgrade to 4.6.5, then you might get offered upgrades to the next level, I don't think you can go straight from 4.6.2 to 4.7.x?
<antlarr> strange... but ok, I'll try
#kubuntu 2011-10-13
<claydoh> antlarr: to get 4.7 in natty, you need the kubuntu-backports ppa, the kubuntu-ppa is for minor updates, say 4.6.2 to 4.6.5
<claydoh> the kubuntu-backports will get you new major version of KDE, so 4.7
<claydoh> you should be able to just go directly from 4.6.x straight to 4.7.1
<claydoh> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<antlarr> claydoh: argh, you're right
<antlarr> claydoh: thanks, I'm already updating :)
<claydoh> antlarr: :)
<hoverbear_> Ohhh, Quassel is rather nice.
<hoverbear_> Hmmm, 4 hour battery quote in Kubuntu.... 9 hour quote in Windows 7... Much be an issue.
<Drecondius> Hello, i have a question about my gui apt handler and what it did can anyone help me with it?
<Drecondius> I added the repository for Wine 1.3 and the gui crashed waiting for my password which it never prompted me for.
<stigma_> Hey folks, can anyone help shed light on how I can get my second monitor working under kubuntu 11.04?
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr | stigma_
<ubottu> stigma_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<stigma_> Thank you both very much.  I will read up and come back if I have trouble.
<Tweev> SO I'm having a lot of problems with my 11.04 install - is installing 11.10 tomorrow a good idea or should I go back to 10.04?
<stigma_> Hey guys, that link appears to be an excellent guide to configuring detected displays, but doesn't seem to mention how to deal with a display not being detected.  Any tips there?
<stigma_> xrandr reported only the one display, and it even claims not to be reporting correctly, but it's showing my desktop.
<well_laid_lawn> see if the X log mentions anything about it
<TheEvilPhoenix> whats the Kubuntu-equivalent of Empathy Instant Messenger (GNOME)?
<stigma_> Forgive me, I'm new to this.  What is the x log and where is that found?
<stigma_> Aha! NVIDIA X Server Settings.  What is recommended config: "separate x screen" or "twinview"?
<well_laid_lawn> I believe it's twinview
<Snowhog> TheEvilPhoenix: I believe that would be Kopete
<TheEvilPhoenix> thanks
 * TheEvilPhoenix is building a custom installation ISO with KDE as the base, but doesn't have the Kubuntu software list handy
<jmichaelx> i updated my sources list so that they point to oneiric, and have started upgrading on one machine. i am seeing that a good number of packages are being pulled from the kubuntu ppa. would there be any reason to disable that ppa for the upgrade?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Most of the time you disable ppas for upgrades like that
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i probably should have, but the upgrade is well underway now
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: it's not super high likely that it will break anything
<Daskreech>  but why risk eh? :)
<jmichaelx> eh
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: as long as you live without X for a day or so you should be fine
<jmichaelx> i do not disagree. i should have disabled them, but am almost on the verge of not caring
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: If it's any assurance unless you have a crazy mix of ppa it should be fine
<Daskreech> I've seen you around enough to think that you are in a good place
<jmichaelx> yes, i was just thinking that i think i have left the ppa's enabled during upgrades for as long as ppa's have been around
<jmichaelx> i did get some jave-related dkpg errors...
<jmichaelx> i also just noticed that in doing this upgrade, my system was using swap... on a 2.5GHz quad core, with 4GB RAM
<jmichaelx> that would seem to me a little ridiculous
<well_laid_lawn> why? live cd's work from ramdisk afaik
<jmichaelx> i was doing a live upgrade
<jmichaelx> also have a ton of open office errors
<jmichaelx> well, i predict that the dpkg errors i got are going to be seen by a lot of other people as well, unless this is something that gets fixed by the time stable release is announced
<SunTsu> Hello everybody
<jmichaelx> lol kde... the bug where icons remaining in the task manager after windows are closed is still alive and well in oneiric/kde4.7.2
<student> Первичный ключ - это поле или группа полей, которые единственным образом идентифицируют каждую строку в таблице.  Таблица может иметь только один первичный ключ.
<student> Альтернативный ключ – это поле или группа полей, несовпадающих с первичным ключом и уникально идентифицирующий каждую строку в таблице. Таблица может содержать несколько альтернативных (вторичных) ключей.
<FloodBotK2> student: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> student: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unit193> !ru | student
<ubottu> student: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Zorobabel> hello folks
<Zorobabel> not long now I suppose
<alvin> Not long now before the complaints about kmail/akonadi/nepomuk come pouring in :-)
<alvin> On the bright side (I'm running Oneiric), you can now safely resize the konsole window!
<Yamauchi> alvin: is it good?
<alvin> Depends on what you need. It is better than natty in some respects. X doesn't crash when resizing the console, the kernel doesn't panic when you're an NFS client and shut the system down. So, that's most definately better. Bugs are fixed in KDE too. The big downside is that the new kmail is not really useable. It's slow, very slow, eats up system resources. Doesn't display all IMAP folders, throws random errors, doesn't work with some
<alvin> Kolab configurations and forget about marking your mails as read.
<alvin> That's about what I care about of course. Your needs might be very different. I also lost Flash, but I don't care about that.
<alvin> Oh, also, Phonon is more stable. No more crashing Amarok when pressing 'next'
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<BlaXpirit> So when is the release? I just can't wait.
<stephni> hello i was banned from #ubuntu and i don't know why
<akis_gr> hi all. i have a set of usb phones. when i plug them to a usb slot i can see in my kmixer a usb audio option but the phones doesn't work. any idea?
<jincreator> It looks like there's typo in http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ . Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) > "Ku"buntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Anyone who can fix it?
<Riddell> jincreator: hmm
<Riddell> jincreator: sorted, thanks for that
<jincreator> Riddell: Thanks for quick fix!
<CruX|> hi kubuntu 11.10 is also released today ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<doctor> hi boy
<doctor> what's the irc channel kubuntu, italian language?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<afief> How stable is the new kubuntu? Should I plan for an upgrade tonight or wait another month?
<mika__> hi, is there a good client for ubuntu one which doesn't require the whole ubuntu deps? i'm currently using dropbox, but i want to give ubuntu1 a try
<BluesKaj> mika__, not sure whether the dropbox kde integration has been worked out or not , kubuntu one is ok too ...a few gtk apps and libs don't bother me much
<BluesKaj> err ubuntu one rather
<mika__> BluesKaj: nope, 0 integration with dropbox and kde..
<BluesKaj> mika__, bummer :(
<mika__> yeah :(
<Duolos> Good morning, all.  I'm looking for a simple program (preferably GUI) that will allow me to rip certain DVD titles to MP3 (or flac/ogg).  I have a concert DVD that I'd like the audio for... any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> there was a dropbox for kde app called kfilebox but it was unstable , mika__
<mika__> actually i don't care so much about the kde integration, i don't use very frequently dolphin :) just the whole gtk libs eheh
<Yamauchi> waiting for 11.10
<BluesKaj> Duolos, k9copy might do it , i"m not sure ...it keeps crashing here tho , on 11.10
<mika__> Yamauchi: it's been canceled until 2012
<Yamauchi> don't think so
<mika__> :)
<Yamauchi> since ubuntu 11.10 is already up on their site (though they're waiting to announce it)
<Realmkeeper> mika__: Be nice. Some of us have weak hearts.
<BluesKaj> Tabmow, will be released today , not out yet tho
<BluesKaj> oops Yamauchi^
<Yamauchi> np
<mika__> Realmkeeper: eheh, ok ;)
 * mika__ is waiting for 11.10 too ;)
<Realmkeeper> Is 11.10 going to have Flash 11?
<Realmkeeper> (64 bit)
<mika__> Realmkeeper: yes http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Realmkeeper> yay! Thanks for finding it, mika__.
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, flash 64 bit can be downloaded from adobe ...it runs with out the pluginwrapper , but you need to remove the wrpper and the flash plugin first then place the so files in /usrlib/whateverbrowser /plugin
<BluesKaj> mika__, I'm using the 64 bit from adobe and it works well
<afief> How stable is the new kubuntu? Should I plan for an upgrade tonight or wait another month?
<Yamauchi> <alvin> Depends on what you need. It is better than natty in some respects. X doesn't crash when resizing the console, the kernel doesn't panic when you're an NFS client and shut the system down. So, that's most definately better. Bugs are fixed in KDE too. The big downside is that the new kmail is not really useable. It's slow, very slow, eats up system resources. Doesn't display all IMAP
<Yamauchi> folders, throws random errors, doesn't work with some
<Yamauchi> <alvin> Kolab configurations and forget about marking your mails as read.
<Yamauchi> the comments of a previous user
<Yamauchi> ubuntu officially out
 * BluesKaj isn't in a work environment, kmail and kontact and akonadi for that matter are deleted or turned off here ...too bad how kmail got totally clunky after kde4
<Yamauchi> it's out
<Yamauchi> woot
<bntech> wats out
<Yamauchi> Kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> not in my repos
<Yamauchi> frontpage
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Beta 2 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1110-beta-2-released
<Riddell> Kubuntu 11.10 is out!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<Yamauchi> indeed
<bntech> it was out long tie ago
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: Thanks, but may as well wait now for the official packaged Flash 11.
<Yamauchi> 11.10 not showing up on the download page for me, though
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, it's supposed to be available in the canonical partners repos , but whan i tried that 2 days ago it flash wouldn't work without the nspluginwrapper on some sites , but there wqas alink to the .so files which I unfortunately didn't save
<BluesKaj> whch do work without that damn wrapper
<zematynnad> Anyone know of a compelling reason to do a fresh install versus an upgrade?
<genii-around> To get rid of the cruft
<dthacker> fresh installs smell better?
<tankdriver> clean configs.
<zematynnad> :)
<dthacker> torrrent is 0.14 percent complete!   This could take awhile
<alvin> avoiding a kmail migration?
<leuty> is this the right place to get help for todays upgrade?
<BluesKaj> upgrade of ?
<leuty> 10.04 -> 10.10
<leuty> Kubuntu ofc
<BluesKaj> LTS ?
<BluesKaj> leuty, today is the 11.10 official release , hence my question
<leuty> sorry, 11.04 -> 11.10, my head lags 1 year behind
<BluesKaj> try #ubuntu +1
<leuty> ok, thank you
<naproxeno> I'm not sure if this is the proper place to report this but... The release page says "...Please be aware of the known issues, as one effects upgrading."
<naproxeno> Shouldn't that be "*affects upgrading"?
<maco> yes it should
 * maco passes along to people who can do website stuff
<naproxeno> thanks maco!
<maco> naproxeno: Riddell says its fixed
<naproxeno> maco: yes, it is. Perfect!
<dthacker> download done, now I'm seeding....
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Release day!
<g0rs> Daskreech: is there a new vversion of ubuntu today :0) ?
<BarkingFish> Hi guys. Anyone else trying the dist-upgrade via kpackagekit? I got news for ya, it's not working!
<Daskreech> g0rs: Indeed there is :)
<SunTsu> g0rs: as expected it's 11.10 release day
<BarkingFish> I just went to process the distribution upgrade after getting alerted by kpackagekit, and it started, went as far as the Getting new software channels, and crashed out with "process exited with code 1"
<leuty> BarkingFish: I might have a similar issue here. Do you have more info so we can see if it is the same issue?
<g0rs> I'm already downloading 11.10 :0)
<BarkingFish> leuty, I'm advised it could be a crash, I've been instructed to file a bug
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, nothing here yet either
<dthacker> I've got the 64 bit CD seeding, but the DVD is going to take awhile.  KTorrent only shows 3 seeders....
<leuty> BarkingFish: is it something like:  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::resolve generated breaks ?
<BarkingFish> leuty, no - i'm upgrading through kpackagekit and getting the error "Process exited with code 1" in a box in the middle of the screen.
<BarkingFish> However, kpackagekit is now offering me 1307 new package updates
<jbwiv> anyone know how to get the menu to show up in Dolphin on 11.10?
 * BluesKaj avoids kpackagekit , always found it buggy
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, kpackagekit has never let me down up to now, don't see why it's starting now :)
<leuty> BarkingFish: Ok, you got further than I did. I now have the oneric sources but unmet dependencies (kdevelop)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, I had problems with it fetching apps and holding repos that I added
<BarkingFish> well this appears to be a whole mass of busted files, and stuff it's just having conflicts with... I'm filing a bug on it anyway
<dthacker> clean install for me.
<leuty> BarkingFish:ok, append the logs is /var/log/dist-upgrade/. Thats the first things they will ask you for.
<BarkingFish> yep, i'm sorting that now
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, make sure you don't have any old ppas lurking in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<phoenix_firebrd> I am using  11.10 beta is it good to update to 11.10 full release or should i do a fresh install?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, I don't have.  It went and got all the new stuff at the start of the upgrade
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, i'm waiting to do just that in beata to official release , but there's no updates in the repos yet
<leuty> ha, I had to manually remove kdevelop. Now it runs.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey  o/
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: That means our system is fully updated?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: hi
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I am having a audio related issue in beta, i am wondering if a fresh install will solve it
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, not sure ,I doubt it since I haven't seen an upgrade for 24hrs
<jbwiv> anyone know how to get the menu to show up in Dolphin on 11.10?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, audion related , care to elaborate ?
<leuty> jbwiv: Click on the "tool" in the upper right corner.
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, that's an unusual request , why not just use the kciker in the panel
<jbwiv> leuty, ah, thanks. Completely missed that for some reason
<leuty> jbwiv: you are welcome
 * BluesKaj must have misunderstood
<BarkingFish> ok guys, I've filed the bug with launchpad, we'll see what happens with it.
<BarkingFish> #873411
<BluesKaj> heh, good luck
<BarkingFish> OK, well at this point, I'm processing all the upgrades manually, all 1307 of them
<BarkingFish> see you all later
<notGuest> downloading 11.10 right now, but so slow. any one else experience the same?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: sorry , i had a small work to finish
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the audio gets stuck when cpu is high and it sounds like a looping broken venyl record player
<BluesKaj> what's causing the high cpu usage , not the audio I hope
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: not the audio,
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: some other apps like an installation process
<BluesKaj> are you using pulseaudio in phonon ?
<Bauldrick> I can't get any openGL screensavers working, anyone help?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i tried increasing the cpu priority of pulseaudio, no good
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: high cpu usage? on 11.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: not that kind of problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: my cpu usage  usually increases around 80% during a installation of cpu intensive process
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: my cpu usage usually increases around 80% during a installation *or* cpu intensive process
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: mmm ALT F2
<Peace-> type :  akonadi
<Peace-> first application , disable it
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: the service is not running
<mr-rich> 11.10 switches back to Openoffice?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: I have already disabled strigi and nepomuk
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: even disabled some unwanted services
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: is this one ? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/13/plasma-desktopLG1302.jpg
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, which player do you use ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: but ried with athers like dragon player, amarok same thing happens
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ya the same
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: mm ok nvdia?
<OerHeks> nice, update screen is much better now
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  he he ya
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: ok... so it could be the driver ...
 * OerHeks succesfully upgraded to 11.10
<BluesKaj> hmm,  vlc is a really good player , and even amarok is getting better ...what soundcard ?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: disabled the desktop effect?
 * dthacker gives OerHeks a high five
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: The i have already done that, what the nvidia driver is related to audio problem?
 * OerHeks h5
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: no, you said you had problem with cpu usage
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: no thats not the issue
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: the problem is the audio gets stuck in a lopp untill the cpu usage goes down , this didnt happen in 11.04 or the previous ones
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: ok let's test this
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok, wait , gstreamer issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i will the backend now
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: then go on systemsettings ,
<Peace-> =>multimedia =>http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/13/plasma-desktopvc1302.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: finished replacing the backend
<Peace-> you can keep the gstreamfreakstuff
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: any player you recommend
<Peace-> just set the vlc backedn on that screenshot
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, make it the default in phonon, but i don't think it will make a diff
<Peace-> it could
<Peace-> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: done, testing
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio and vlc don't worl=k weel together IME
<BluesKaj> don't work well
<BluesKaj> vlc backend that is
<Peace-> BluesKaj: here it works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: no difference
<Peace-> but :) we know that it doesn't mean anything
<BluesKaj> Peace-, how about pulseaudio , Peace- , do you use it ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what about irq priority?
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yes
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: mmm
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: we could try to remove pulse btw
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i am using a creative soundblaster pci card
<Peace-> if pulse is not the problem i guess it's an hardware problem
<Peace-> or maybe better... an alsa problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: driver?
<BluesKaj> ok Peace- , I'm forced to use PA as well for web content audio , alsa doesn't work with flash audio on websites here for some reason
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats a big issue
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have tried different things and ended up wasting my time
<Peace-> BluesKaj: really ? wtf here is working with flash it doesn't make me crazy like before , have you installed veromix?
<BluesKaj> my onboard audio card works without PA on everything , but my new m-audio card doesn't do flash audio on websites without PA :(
<petete> i borked up the display on my computer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: creative cards also sucks
<petete> but i could ssh from my phone and fix it, yay!
<Peace-> BluesKaj: so you are saying that you have 2 audio cards 1 works fine with  flash and pulse the other no ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  is there a way to increase the irq priority ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , I don't think it's the card so much as the alsa driver
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: sorry :( i dunno that stuff
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm bad story then
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok, you have no problem with the audio right?
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> BluesKaj: btw install plasma-widget-veromix
<Peace-> try if you have time and you want try to test better your problem
<BluesKaj>  Peace- , what I mean is both cards work with PA on everything including web audio , but the onboard nvidia sound card doesn't need PA to work
<Peace-> try it
<Peace-> ya ya got it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it should be alsa <=>Pa connection
<Peace-> who knows
<BluesKaj> what's veromix ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: a mixer for PA
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it's like kmix but for PA its not so bad..
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: I will check if the nvidia driver is causing this issue.
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: mah i don't think so
<BluesKaj> don't ned a mixer for PA , ,,, I use it for it's digital spdif passthru properties , which alsa doesn't provide for website audio content
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<Tweev> Are the wireless issues with 11.10 a little better than 11.04? Trying to get wireless to work correctly in 11.04 has been a bit of a nightmare (and I never solved it).
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: you could test this too sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> I have my onboard soundcard blacklisted , so it doesn't show up in phonon and muck up the works
<dthacker> Tweev: I think that's probably a "try it and see" question
<vsrao> Hi. Would you guys recommend a fresh re-installation to 11.10 or upgrade?
<dthacker> vsrao: I almost always do a fresh install.  YMMV
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: What does it resets alsa settings?
<Tweev> dthacker: Fair enough.  At this point I just need a system that works.  I would have gone to 10.04 if making a 10.04 LTS USB from 11.04 wasn't so buggy
<vsrao> dthacker: Okay.
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: reboot the audio drivers...
<Peace-> only the audio drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> if you see the cpu usage go down it means it's an alsa problem
<vsrao> Is there a synaptic equivalent to save a list of installed packages to re-install on the fresh installation?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: do i have to restart pulseaudio?
<Peace-> vsrao: of course
<vsrao> Peace-: What is it?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: try that command ... i have written before
<Peace-> vsrao: one moment
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: thats done
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: so... now the cpu usage?
<Peace-> vsrao: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/13/plasma-desktopDi1302.jpg
<BluesKaj> vsrao, one thing to remember a fresh install will require resetting everything to your tastes , unless of course you have a /home partition , then part of the work is already saved in the config files
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: testing
<vsrao> BluesKaj: Yes, I have a separate /home partition configured.
<BluesKaj> ok  vsrao , cool :)
<vsrao> BluesKaj: All I need is a KDE equivalent synaptic sort of package list saver kinda thing.
<Tweev> BluesKaj: I also have a seperate /home.  Do you have a link to a walk though to do a fresh install when you have a seperate /home? Do I just reformat the /,swap & boot and leave /home alone?
<BluesKaj> vsrao, why not just use synaptic ...I do
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: problem is still there
<BluesKaj> just reformat the /
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: even when you are restarting alsa?
<vsrao> BluesKaj: I guess. I do too, always. I thought Muon/KPackManager or K* would have one.
<BluesKaj> Tweev, ^
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ya
<Peace-> i mean in the while you are restaring the cpu is still high
<Tweev> BluesKaj: awesome thanks!
<Tweev> BluesKaj: I wonder why the seperate /home isn't default.  It's seems to be a smarter approach
<BluesKaj> muon showed promise at first but now I'm not happy with it ...buggy on my setup
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd:  mmm so ... it could be an irq problem  but i am not used to manage that kind of problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: After the restart when the cpu is high the audio has the same problem
<Peace-> i have no ideas
<BluesKaj> Tweev, it is IMO but , too many partitoninig options scares ppl away
<Tweev> BluesKaj: I can understand that, I felt the same way until i did it 5 times
<Peace-> BluesKaj: +1
<Peace-> for muon
<vsrao> During the installation, a lot of downloads happen regarding "language packs". Anyway to avoid that part of download?
<Peace-> it doesn't work well here
<BluesKaj> Tweev,  :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: where can i see a driver change in a kernel , do you think a new creative  audio driver was put in in 3.0.x ?
<Tweev> OK, my bootable 11.10 USB is done - I am off to do my fresh 11.10 install - wish me luck! (<fingers crossed> please work out of the box!!!)
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I think the devs "dropped the ball" on muon ,,, I even had dependency conflicts with it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: muon works well
 * BluesKaj sticks with synaptic
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you preview before removing packages?
<BluesKaj> I just use synaptic mostly as a reference for available packafges , I usually use apt in the cli to install and remove stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> wow, still nothing new in the repos ...wonder what's going on
<vsrao> During the installation, a lot of downloads happen regarding "language packs". Anyway to avoid that part of download?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i think i solved my audio problem
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: solution ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  i added audio to user privileges
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: omg
<Peace-> hahahaha
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what
<Peace-> funny :)
<Peace-> i didn't think to that
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: is that a solution ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what i did was right or wrong?
<Peace-> bah
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what?
<Peace-> it's not bad that for sure
<Peace-> and if it worked is a solution
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: he he
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: thanks for the support buddy
<TheLastProject> Just upgraded to Kubuntu 11.10, Internet connection no longer works and mouse refuses to work as well. I expected the special button to not work because I manually installed open source drivers for my Roccat Kova+ mouse, but no mouse input is taken at all anymore.
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:one last question
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: how can i update from beta to a full release?
<afief> phoenix_firebrd: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` or the normal upgrades(muon/kpackagekit) should do that
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: i guess it's thsi : sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: does that remove the backports entry in the sources list?
<yofel> TheLastProject: how do you connect to the internet? does the keyboard at least still work?
<TheLastProject> The keyboard still works, I use a wired internet connection. Even though Windows 7 also displays the connection as non-functioning at the moment I can still use it, as you can see.
<TheLastProject> On Kubuntu 11.10, however, I can't connect at all.
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: well you need to set only normal repository...
<Peace-> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheLastProject> (Oops, guess I should've added "yofel: " at the beginning of my sentence? >_<)
<yofel> TheLastProject: hm, not sure about that then, but you could go to a TTY with ctrl-alt-f2 from the login screen, and look at the output of dmesg (long!) and at /var/log/Xorg.0.log if there's any error about the mouse
<TheLastProject> yofel: The mouse driver I installed was originally meant for another Linux kernel than 3.0, I guess I should try grabbing the appropriate version then? (That is, if I get my Internet connection up and running again)
<yofel> how did you install the driver? If you installed it by hand then you'll have to install it for the new kernel as well
<Tweev> I'm back: seems like the 11.10 install went fine - although it sure stalled on 86% and 90% - I thought it was going to crap out
<phoenix_firebrd> Tweev: let me guess during downloading of language packs?
<Tweev> phoenix- likely, I wasn't looking at the details.
<phoenix_firebrd> Tweev: that problem was already reported as a bug
<TheLastProject> yofel: I installed it manually, compiled the source code and added it to the Xorg.conf file and so on. There was no automatic installation for it available as it was an unofficial open source driver. So I guess that is to blame for the complete lack of mouse support. Still wonder how I can fix my connection, perhaps it will decide to fix itself again or so... Hopefully =/
<TheLastProject> yofel: At least, thanks for the help!
<yofel> TheLastProject: is that wired 56k? or dsl + modem? or network + router?
<Tweev> phoenix_firebrd: That's a bug? Yeesh, it just gave me a chance to do some extra dishes and laundry - my wireless crapping out cost me DAYS - THAT'S a bug! (for 11.o4). Now I must see if my wireless issues seem to be fixed
<TheLastProject> yofel: I think it would be dsl + modem + router? I'm not really familiar with what DSL or so exactly is. It is a constant connection at an average speed for this country. Perhaps I can try taking the power off it for 30 seconds and reconnecting =/
<phoenix_firebrd> Tweev: but the bug should be fixed by now
<yofel> TheLastProject: hm, that would mean you should just need to connect to the router over LAN, check if at least the network device shows up when you type 'ifconfig'
<TheLastProject> yofel: Wrote it down, will try that when I reboot back into Kubuntu. Thank you!
<jmichaelx> anyone else getting a GPG error for archive.canonical.com?
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: me
<jmichaelx> also, have others run into openoffice-related errors upon upgrading to oneiric?
<saidi> can i cancel kubuntu upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<saidi> it take too much time
<jmichaelx> saidi: are you just at the stage of downloading packages?
<saidi> no before that
<saidi> downloading source packages
<saidi> will i did cancel it, but the apt is still runnig
<saidi> should i restore this file /etc/apt/sources.list.save ?
<saidi> i don't want to upgrade it now
<jmichaelx> saidi: you can just stop now. you do not need to change your sources list back, unless you are planning to stay in natty
<saidi> jmichaelx, yes i want to stay with it :)
<BartBlackMagic> Did the upgrade from Kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, everything went nice but it hangs every time after about 2 minutes, any idea which log file I have to open to see the cause?
<jmichaelx> saidi: well then, yes. you will need to make sure all of your sources point to natty instead of oneiric
<BartBlackMagic> I'm going to do a clean reinstall now
<BartBlackMagic> think that's the best :)
<saidi> BartBlackMagic, when it hangs? at any stage?
<BartBlackMagic> fully loaded desktop
<BartBlackMagic> so.. i log in.. when i do nothing, it doesn't hang, but when i start a browser, email client, or just te application browse menu, it hangs after a some time
<BartBlackMagic> some time = 15 sec to 1 minute
<BartBlackMagic> tried to install the amd ati 11.9 drivers (have ATI/AMD 6970m in my laptop) but that made no difference
<jmichaelx> does anyone know what the deal is with the GPG error?
<BlaXpirit> "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic.\grub rescue>" at boot. What's up with that? :(
<BlaXpirit> help please...
<BartBlackMagic> you have an ssd?
<BlaXpirit> nope
<BartBlackMagic> you tried this? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-natty-install-on-ssd
<BlaXpirit> I've seen that, but... /dev/sda3 ? really? I don't even have that partition
<BartBlackMagic> yes of course :) you'll probably have another one like: /dev/sda1 or something
<BartBlackMagic> that's up to you
<BlaXpirit> well, i think i have the following settings: "/dev/sda5 /, /dev/sda7 swap, /dev/sda6 /home"
<BartBlackMagic> when did you get this error? after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<BlaXpirit> i installed over the old one
<BlaXpirit> using the same partitions and putting the "format" checkbox on them
<BartBlackMagic> clean install is mostly better than updating to my opinion
<BartBlackMagic> and which partition did you select to install the boot manager?
<BlaXpirit> well, that's why i did what i thought was clean
<BlaXpirit> i didn't change the setting, and i think it was /dev/sda
<BartBlackMagic> hmm :s that's the perfect thing to do...
<BlaXpirit> maybe i could remove those partitions and then install? i prefer reinstalling to some dirty fixes from live cd
<BartBlackMagic> but you formatted /dev/sda5?
<BlaXpirit> yes
<BartBlackMagic> so the only "dirty" files would be in /dev/sda7
<BlaXpirit> well, u may want to know that i have another system installed
<BlaXpirit> but i did this "scheme" before and had no problems
<BartBlackMagic> uhu, you did nothing wrong to my opnion
<BartBlackMagic> as a matter of fact, I just did the EXACT same thing to my computer!
<BartBlackMagic> first updated, but this gave me some troubles
<BlaXpirit> i (re)installed twice btw, checking all the settings
<BartBlackMagic> then formatted the / partition and left the /home for what it was
<BlaXpirit> well then, i'll remove those partitions completely......
<BartBlackMagic> ok
<BartBlackMagic> and if that doesn't work
<BartBlackMagic> try another distro :$
<BlaXpirit> wha?
<BartBlackMagic> why? because this can be a bug
<BlaXpirit> there's nothing else i'm not afraid of.
<BlaXpirit> i mean, it could damage my other system
<BlaXpirit> and with ubuntu i'm completely safe
<BartBlackMagic> you installed ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BlaXpirit> kubuntu
<BlaXpirit> but that's only desktop, the low-level part is just Ubuntu
<orava> hi, has someone got banshee working in kubuntu 11.10?
<BlaXpirit> use Amarok!!!
<orava> no, banshee is way better
<BartBlackMagic> yes i know :)
<BlaXpirit> no, Amarok is the best -_-
<TheLastProject> "use X instead" isn't a good reply to "how do I make Y work?"
<BlaXpirit> damn, i think it didn't format those partitions
<BartBlackMagic> lol :)
<BlaXpirit> because /home partition has 3GB used and i did mark it for Format
<BartBlackMagic> ah ok, so you did want to format /home
<BartBlackMagic> i thought you wanted to leave that intact
<BartBlackMagic> then.. remove all your partitions
<BartBlackMagic> and do a clean install
<BlaXpirit> i want completely clean... yes.
<BartBlackMagic> that should do it
<orava> no one has gotten banshee working in 11.10? :)
<BlaXpirit> that's what i was doing, the installer just refued to format, or what...
<BartBlackMagic> can't be possible
<BlaXpirit> meh, i'll just use kde partition manager to remove the partitions first...
<BartBlackMagic> it isn't possible to format the partition you are using
<jmichaelx> why is apt telling me that things like amarok and google-talk-plugin will be removed in the upgrade to oneiric?
<BartBlackMagic> you should do it with the boot cd (just saying)
<BlaXpirit> of course, i can't boot into the system anyway -_-
<BartBlackMagic> of course (dumb answer from me)
<yofel> orava: more like nobody of the people currently online tried it I guess ^^
<BartBlackMagic> so :) go ahead
<BlaXpirit> So disappointing. I can't shut down the PC from live session...
<BlaXpirit> just doesn't work.
<BartBlackMagic> i understand
<kadoban42> i can't seem to find this in the docs, can i install using encrypted hard drive somehow? do i need to use the alternate CD or whatever? (11.10)
<kadoban42> not updating, clean install
<BlaXpirit> But HEY, now I can change the screen brightness!!! I had to do dirty hacks and cutom scripts before. Hardware support is obviously better, as promised.
<jmichaelx> seriously... i would like to know why amarok, flashplugin-installer and google-talk-plugin are going to be removed upon upgrading to oneiric.... anyone have a clue about this?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, perhaps removed , then reinstalled i suspect... no upgrades in oneiric totally removed them in my experience
<BlaXpirit> how did you read and type that in 7 seconds?
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj has obviously used IRC for somewhat longer
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: hmm, usually i pay close attention to that sort of thing. i upgraded a machine last night, and do not recall those packages having had to be removed...
<TheLastProject> It makes you fast
<jmichaelx> of course, i may have just not been paying as close attention as i thought
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, if you have a 64bit system then flash will be reinstalled without the nspluginwrapper...it helps to multiarch installed as well
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ok, i think you are proving that i did pay close enough attention :-D
 * BluesKaj isn't out to prove anything :)
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta go check the postbox for paper mail
<Oxymoron> hi guys, I seriously need help FAST with lost files through dropbox permission error. It is ciritcal, I need files to school in important meeting
<orava> is someone running kwin cwith OpenGL ES compositor?
<jussi> @config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> Global: oneiric; #kubuntu: oneiric
<orava> I tried to install kde-window-manager-gles package and when run kwin_gles –replace it says command not found
<krise> my problem is that after upgrade, i have sound with vlc media player, but i dont have sound with amarok
<orst3n> hi
<orst3n> why kubuntu gets with every rls a new bugy package manager ?
<BlaXpirit> Muon is quite good.
<drbobb> hi, I wanna plug in an external monitor into the vga port on my laptop, but apparently that's not supported. what do I do to make it work?
<orst3n> i cant i cant disable prerlses packages -.-
<orst3n> always gets rechecked--
<jmichaelx> orst3n: each kde/kubuntu release gets a whole lot more buggy stuff besides just the package manager...
<BlaXpirit> umm no
<Trashi> hi guys. i upgraded today ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 ... after installing i wasnt able to login. after i looked up my /var/log/syslog, i noticed the following error: unable to read /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face .... i could fix it by reinstalling the plasma-desktop package ... after the reinstallation the faces/.default.face file and directory doesnt exist also, but all seems to work ... think there were corrupt package
<Trashi> dependences caused by the dist-upgrade?!
<drbobb> hello, nobody at all uses dual monitors with kubuntu??
<Trashi> drbobb: i dod
<Trashi> -d
<drbobb> dod?
<drbobb> ah
<orst3n> so how can i disable to get prereleased updates ?
<orst3n> quick fix for terminal would be enough.
<drbobb> Trashi: how did you achieve it?
<jmichaelx> has amarok had to be removed for any of you when you upgraded to oneiric?
<ssfdre38> since i have Gnome (Ubuntu) installed on my Kubuntu as an under layer program support, would both desktops upgrade?
<GirlyGirl> ssfdre38: Yes
<ssfdre38> just need to check
<Trashi> drbobb: well, im using an mobile geforce videocard and the nvidia-settings driver ... in association with twinview it works more or less
<GirlyGirl> ssfdre38: If you don't use gnome it would be wise to remove it before upgrade
<GirlyGirl> ssfdre38: less clutter
<Trashi> drbobb: whats your problem exactly?
<drbobb> Trashi: just a moment, what packages did you need to add to the system? btw nvidia-settings is not a driver
<ssfdre38> i use it as a layer for gnome programs on top of my KDE
<GirlyGirl> Trashi: do a "sudo apt-get install -f" to be safe
<drbobb> Trashi: my problem is that the external monitor is not detected at all
<drbobb> and btw I also have a geforce in my lenovo
<Trashi> drbobb:  ok if you have a geforce, do you use the proprietary driver from nvidia?
<drbobb> Trashi: yes, I installed it via 'jockey'
<jmichaelx> drbobb: i am pretty sutre you will be able to do it, and that it is supported.... but it takes some futzing around.... there are things in both nvidia-settings and in kde's system settings you will have to adjust, and it is FAR from intuitive
<Trashi> drbobb: so you are able to start nvida-settings?
<GirlyGirl> drbobb: What is the problem exactly?
<Trashi> GirlyGirl: i will do so, thanks!
<Trashi> drbobb: in nvidia-settings you have an option called "detect displays"
<Trashi> that should work
<Trashi> after you have to enable the external monitor
<drbobb_> okay, nvidia-settings seems to be working
<drbobb_> I'll play around a little and see if it helps
<Tweev> So far I am very VERY pleased with 11.10
<drbobb_> I don't like kmail being broken
<BlaXpirit> that's the only part of KDE i never liked
<dthacker> why is kmail broken?
<jmichaelx> i do have to say that things like the breakage in kmail should be considered show-stoppers, imo
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, go visit #ubuntu ...he's there now ranting at me
<drbobb_> who knows why it's broken
<drbobb_> fact is it doesn't work much
<yofel> akonadi run... "suboptimal"
<yofel> more like it breaks once you just look at it
<yofel> drbobb_: read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<jmichaelx> i have always wondered why kde just continues making new releases, while major bugs live on and on....
<drbobb_> I did read it, but it didn't work for me
<TheLastProject> Wow, I'm glad I use Thunderbird :P
 * yofel too
<kadoban42> ya, ive always found thunderbird far superior anyway
<drbobb_> actually I nuked all kmail settings I could find on my account and tried to start fresh
<drbobb_> but I can't, kmail segfaults as soon as started
<yofel> kmail2 works somewhat here... but usually akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder just eats up my resources
<yofel> drbobb_: that's new - can you get a backtrace please?
<drbobb_> yofel: I made myself a new account in the meantime
<yofel> and that works?
<drbobb_> too much stuff was broken when I tried to reuse the same home dir on oneiric
<drbobb_> yofel: *sometimes* it works
<dthacker> wow, that's ugly.    I think I'll test migration in a VM first.
<drbobb_> but sometimes outgoing mail just stays in the queue forever for no reason
<yofel> drbobb_: ok, you're not the first person to report *that*
<drbobb_> yofel: no that is NOT ok
<yofel> can you file a bug at https://bugs.kde.org ? They didn't get flooded enough yet...
<drbobb_> it means kmail is unfit for daily use at present
<yofel> drbobb_: believe me, kde 4.7 + kdepim 4.4 doesn't work well together either
<yofel> so it's a choice between the 6th and 7th hell
<drbobb_> while before the whole akoonadi/nepomuk/whatever debacle it was a top-notch mail client
<yofel> + kdepim 4.4 is unsupported upstream - *sigh*
<jmichaelx> who is responsible for firefox-kde-support?
<drbobb_> (too much of those weird names, ugh)
<yofel> jmichaelx: what's broken?
<yofel> jmichaelx: the kubuntu devs pretty much
<jmichaelx> yofel: well, firefox-kde-support has always been broken
<drbobb_> too bad gnome is in the process of being fubar'ed as well
<yofel> file a bug...
<GirlyGirl> I have a problem with the message indicator plasmoid, on natty with 4.7.1 it used to become green when there is an incomming message from konversation in oneiric it does not. KDE developers say that the message indicator is not their package its for kubuntu only so I came here
<drbobb_> that leaves linux users little to choose from
<yofel> drbobb_: believe me - we're not happy with the situation either
<yofel> as a matter of fact - once of the kubuntu devs created himself a lucid VM just to run kmail in it...
<yofel> s/once/one/
<drbobb_> heh that *wild*
<BlaXpirit> dagnammit.
<BlaXpirit> "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic.\grub rescue>" at boot
<drbobb_> wtf is apper?
<shadeslayer> drbobb_: kpackagekit was renamed
<jussi> !info apper
<ubottu> apper (source: apper): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0~20111008-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 393 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<shadeslayer> it's now called apper
<GirlyGirl> kmail2 will improve hopefully ... I prefer web-mail right now and avoid akondani
<jussi> drbobb_: also, try keep it family friendly, even with the acronyms :)
<drbobb_> I thought muon was the package manager frontend now
<BlaXpirit> in Kubuntu.
<GirlyGirl> drbobb_: it is
<BlaXpirit> Muon is Kubuntu-exclusive, i think.
<Quintasan> drbobb_: It is, but we are leaving the final choice
<Quintasan> to the user*
<yofel> drbobb_: by default yes - doesn't mean apper isn't allowed to be in the archive
<Quintasan> If you fancy using Apper then please do so :)
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: debian has it too now I think not default though
<drbobb_> yofel: it seems to be pulled in by dependencies
<yofel> drbobb_: really?
 * yofel doesn't have it installed here
<drbobb_> I upgraded to beta at first, and had no apper
<GirlyGirl> drbobb_: Installation of what pulled it in?
<drbobb_> now I'm upgrading to final, and apper is being pulled in
<Quintasan> Hmnmm
 * Quintasan looks
<yofel> drbobb_: did you have kpackagekit installed?
<yofel> then you *will* get apper
<drbobb_> not that I mind a lot, my hd is big enough
<drbobb_> well since it is an upgrade from natty, I guess yes
<BlaXpirit> umm could you help me with that GRUB stuff?
<yofel> yeah, then you'll get apper on update
 * BluesKaj upgrades his other linux pc to 11.10 ...it's abit old but still chugging away
<Quintasan> drbobb_: That would explain the upgrade
<jmichaelx> with kde bugs, is there generally any way to get a feel of what the status is of that bug? that anyone is working on it?
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Your machine is using EFI?
<BlaXpirit> and what is that?
<BlaXpirit> Everything worked perfectly before. I installed new version over the old one, and that's what I get.
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: EFI is an alternative to bios
<GirlyGirl> !efi
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Do you know what motherboard model you have?
<BlaXpirit> woops :P
<BlaXpirit> I have a Lenovo laptop with some Sandy Bridge stuff, i think
<BlaXpirit> and no, it should be normal BIOS
<yofel> jmichaelx: *we* usually don't work on them at all, go to bugs.kde.org if you're interested
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-natty-install-on-ssd
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: Most PC's have BIOS, EFI is generally on some servers and Intel Macs
<BlaXpirit> but i don't have "/dev/sda3"
<yofel> jmichaelx: fixes get to kubuntu once it's fixed in KDE usually
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Please note that /dev/sda3 should be replaced with the partition number you installed Kubuntu on
<BlaXpirit> and why doesn't it work in the first place??
<jmichaelx> yofel: i don't think i mentioned a 'we' anywhere.... i was asking a general question
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: What is the issue?
<yofel> jmichaelx: s/we/the kubuntu developers/
<Quintasan> GirlyGirl: He is getting "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic." from GRUB when booting
<jmichaelx> yofel: i also mentioned no kubuntu developers
<BlaXpirit> yes.
<yofel> jmichaelx: well, what I meant is that KDE bugs aren't tracked on launchpad in the ubuntu bug tracker - your best bet to check the state of KDE bugs is in the KDE bugzilla
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: 64 bit? also did it have grub-legacy before upgrade?
<BlaXpirit> 64bit
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Usually, when you report a bug it gets assigned to someone, if that certain someone is working on it you should get some reply asking for more information if necessary
<BlaXpirit> no idea what grub-legacy is
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: It's a package
<BlaXpirit> i didn't do an upgrade. installed new over the old one, using the same partitions (but checked "format" during installation)
<Quintasan> Oh
<BlaXpirit> so I have /dev/sda5 : / ; /dev/sda7 : swap ; /dev/sda6 : /home
<BlaXpirit> what should I do?
<Quintasan> /dev/sda5 is /   right?
<BlaXpirit> yes, I just wrote that.
<jmichaelx> Quintasan: ok, i am very bothered by one particular kde bug, which is apparently still very much alive in 4.7.2... it would be reassuring to know that it is being addressed (i know it probablly is)
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Do you have the bug number?
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Are you on LiveCD right now?
<jmichaelx> Quintasan: yes... jsut a sec
<BlaXpirit> no, but that's not a problem
<BlaXpirit> LiveUSB rather...
<Quintasan> Whatever, I want you to mount the / partition and retry installing GRUB on that
<jmichaelx> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: By the way, / is ext4?
<BlaXpirit> yes.
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: Was this an LVM installation
<BluesKaj> I'm going to as k general question to anyone here who's tried XnView , does it actually work in kde ? I havent had much luck with it , even after following the readme instructions it doesn't respond to any options whatsoever
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<BlaXpirit> well, i even removed all the kubuntu partitions and made new ones during installation, but that didn't help....
<BlaXpirit> (i did it when reinstalling for the 3rd time)
<jmichaelx> i notice this bug is quickly heading to the top of the list of most hated kde bugs, but it has been around for a while now. to me it is an embarassment to kde
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: I heard of this problem before can't remember how to solve it though its possible
<yofel> jmichaelx: that is a known issue indeed
<GirlyGirl> jmichaelx: I think its scheduled for fixing in 4.7.3
<OerHeks> jmichaelx, i notices this bug too, after upgrade it did not happen yet
<GirlyGirl> OerHeks: Still happens though its quite rare
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: it has been happening to me on one machine more often than before the upgrade
<BluesKaj> that bug is old and don't think it's been attended to
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit:  How old is your hard drive ... this also happens with corrupted file system
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Can you reproduce it with the method in comment #38?
<BlaXpirit> corrupted, eh. well it's a fairly new laptop
<jmichaelx> to me, and i know i am oppinionated, that is a serious bug.... and letting it live on is pretty shameful
<Quintasan> I can't :S
<BlaXpirit> So what's up with http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/ ? How do I change those numbers?
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: In your case it would be
<Quintasan> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Quintasan> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<BlaXpirit> that's it?
<Quintasan> Yup, it should reinstall GRUB
<BlaXpirit> gonna try.
<jmichaelx> Quintasan: i am not at that machine at the moment, but i will try to test that this evening, and maybe post what i find in that bug report
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: I really can't reproduce it
<Quintasan> I tried 5 times
<BlaXpirit> No error reported.
<BlaXpirit> reboot now?
<Quintasan> Aha
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Yes
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Oh god
<Quintasan> I did get it
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> it's hard to get it, but it *does* happen
<Quintasan> This looks fairly stupid
<Quintasan> yofel: Method from comment #38 works
<yofel> shadeslayer: go reproduce in neon ^
<BlaXpirit> ok,it started
<BlaXpirit> but not nice
<Oxymoron> how to check where current system is running? I installed ubuntu throgh Windows. I just wonder, when to restore deleted files, where to look?
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: not nice?
<BlaXpirit> resolution is unusual, and letters in my locale are all "????"
<Oxymoron> Where is ubuntu installed?
<BlaXpirit> in grub OS selection
<Oxymoron> if you install inside windows
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: did it boot?
<BlaXpirit> grub started, i didn't select an OS yet.
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Please do
<BlaXpirit> ok
<yofel> Oxymoron: I'm not a wubi expert, but IIRC it installs makes a VM-like file for the filesystem and installs into that
<jmichaelx> Quintasan: yes, it's still very much there
<yofel> *it makes a
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright, and all files I create in this, where on the hdd are they? :)
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: How do I manually uninstall Wubi?
<Quintasan> Remove C:\ubuntu and C:\wubildr*
<BlaXpirit> so I logged in.
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide beforehand
 * shadeslayer looks
<Oxymoron> yofel: I wonder where to make recovere files software should look in Windows.
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Wait, sorry, what do you exactly want to do?
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: It works?
<shadeslayer> yofel: kde bug 275469?
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Fix it
<Quintasan> :P
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: If you want to unistall kubuntu wubi install you can do so in  add/remove (win xp) or programs and features (vista/7)
<BlaXpirit> works.
<BluesKaj> wubi is ok for trying ubuntu, but it's really not meant for serious installs IMO
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm neck deep in C code and RFC's right now :P
<shadeslayer> throw in some AI as well
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Open up Konsole on the PC, and issue "sudo update-grub"
 * shadeslayer looks at report
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: I want to recover files, that  Dropbox *******************ers deleted on permission error in Ubuntu installed with wubi ...
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Thanks, but I do not want to unintall kubuntu
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: or maybe I will, because it sucks .... not even network works
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: What do you want to do? Sorry, didn't understand you
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Hmm, so you installed Kubuntu using Wubi, copied some files from Windows to Kubuntu and you want to recover them?
<BlaXpirit> yay, now GRUB looks as usual!
<BlaXpirit> thank you very much!
<shadeslayer> heh yeah
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: You're welcome
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel I can confirm on my very outdated neon install
<Quintasan> :/
<BlaXpirit> but I wonder why it was broken in the first place.
<shadeslayer> Need to get 603 MB/968 MB of archives.
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: No, I installed kubuntu using wubi. I copied some files to a dropbox folder, got permission error, Dropbois x server removed my files and restored to old state, now my files are fucking gone and nobody helping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^ Do you expect me to upgrade that on a 1Mbps connection? :P
<BlaXpirit> and will it be so after all posible future installations?
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Restore deleted files, I didnt delete
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Dropbox deleted them
<Oxymoron> byt ITSELF
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: It shouldn't work like this, if this persists in a future upgrade please report a bug
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: Dropbox does not delete files on its own ... go to dropbox support if it did
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: So the problem is with Dropbox, sorry we can't really help you with Dropbox eating your files
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: Check on dropbox web interface if the files are still there
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: However there in an "Show deleted files" option in the Dropbox web interface
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Well, dropbox has no support now ... I need them NOW. i am gogin to report a programming project to my techer tomorrow.
<GirlyGirl> and by design you cannot undelete from an ext4 filesystem
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: Web interface ...
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Recover them using dropbox web interface at http://dropbox.com
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Well i need to restore the deleted files, as they are locally stored on my computer also and not only on dropbox.
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: https://www.dropbox.com/
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Dropbox does not show the deleted files, as it somehow restored to a old state and ignore latest files.
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Look, if you restore them on Dropbox Web interface then they should get downloaded to your PC the same moment
<Oxymoron> Everything is just like overwritten
<BluesKaj> dropbox doesn't work very well on kubuntu ...I swtiched to ubuntu one ...a few gtk libs never hurt anyone
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Yes, but they are not there on dropbox web interface
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Even with the "Show deleted files" option?
<Oxymoron> Seriously, HOURS and DAYS of programmign is gone thanks to dropbox
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: works fine for me
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Yes, EVEN with show deleted files they are not there
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: I think its GIGO really
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Well, I just run the deamon and it works
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Please ask Dropbox Support then
<Quintasan> I'm really sorry but I can't help you with that
<Oxymoron> I also get permission error suddenly, EVEN though I own the folder completly.
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Well, I need files now. I rather kill dropbox support.
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: By any chance, did you look for the files in the previous location?
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: What you mean previous location?
<TheLastProject> Oh God
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: A permission error wouldn't let you copy the files instead of eatin them I think.
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: I store the files directly in dropbox
<TheLastProject> The green shield "Apper" uses when there are no updates feels so Windows...
 * TheLastProject has to puke
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Oh :/
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, the web page does but the actual dropbox app in kubuntu ?
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Then Dropbox Support is your only option
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: When I got permission error all files where gone, ALL of them and OLD ONES days ago was sddenly there which my newest should overwrite if they where there
 * dthacker pats TheLastProject on the hand:  There There, you'll get used to it.
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Yes ... agreed it did not launch before but now it works fine with the new version that came some days back
<TheLastProject> Oh great
<TheLastProject> I have no sound as well
<TheLastProject> And rhythmbox suddenly looks awful
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: I need files NOW, I cannot wait for support, I am going to report to my teacher tomorrow.
<TheLastProject> I wish I never upgraded >_>
<Quintasan> TheLastProject: ximon on #kubuntu-devel is open for suggestion or new artwork
<Quintasan> :)
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, ok , in the repos or do i have install from source?
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: As I told you, I'm not Dropbox support and I can't help you.
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: the .deb on the website works
<TheLastProject> ARG
<BluesKaj> ok
<TheLastProject> ...
 * TheLastProject is going to cry
<BlaXpirit> now i'm angry at KDE
 * jmichaelx ducks
<BlaXpirit> my wireless card obviously has better support now, as it's recognized as "wlan0", not "eth1"
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: WAHT A ********************* the files are back in eclipse now, but I cannot see them in dropbox?! :O
<BlaXpirit> but KDE still doesn't want to use it
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: You'd better save the project somewhere else then
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Are you using NetworkManager plasmoid?
<BlaXpirit> i don't know. just the default thing.
<BlaXpirit> on the panel
<BlaXpirit> looks like i'll have to use wicd again...
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Mhm, could you run Additional drivers application from System category in KMenu?
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: try "iwlist scan"
<BlaXpirit> jockey says that the wireless driver is installed
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Yes, I will never ever use Kubuntu or Dropbox again, Cloud sucks asshole.
<drbobb> omg, why is nvidia-current over 52 MB
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: There ir not even a working recover program in *buntu, network locks itself on laptop, graphics does not work, hdmi does not work erc.
<BlaXpirit> wlan0 failed to read scan data: networ is down
<jmichaelx> Oxymoron: it is very doubtful that the dropbox issue is a problem specific to kubuntu
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: I'd appreciate it if you spared us the insults.
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: That's no kde problem then
<BlaXpirit> we'll see about that. i bet wicd is gonna work flawlessly
<ssfdre38> Oxymoron, dropbox works great for me on my Kubuntu so its really pertaining to your system
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Maybe it help you fix the problems ;) They existed YEARS, and bugs reported never fixed
<drbobb> looks like a stupid graphics driver is larger than all of libreoffice
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: In the network manager plasmoid hit "disable wireless" wait a few secs and press "enable wireless"
<Oxymoron> ssfdre38: it worked good, but not any more
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: Then try "iwlist scan" again
<ssfdre38> it works great but then again i have ubuntu-desktop on my system cause it needs the Gnome file manager for it work just right
<BlaXpirit> yep, wicd sees the list of connections. trying to connect.
<ssfdre38> and Oxymoron that was towards you
<Oxymoron> ssfdre38: It needs nautilus yes, which kubuntu also uses now.
<jmichaelx> BlaXpirit: what type of wireless device do you have (usb/pci/mini-pci/etc)?
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Well, I would be happy to look at those reports if you care to link me to them. Wubi is not really the way to run a production environment. There are no undelete tools for Wubi because it's not running any sane file system AFAIR
<BlaXpirit> GirlyGirl: now lots of stuff under wlan0
<BlaXpirit> (iwlist scan, i mean)
<ssfdre38> no KDE doesnt use Nautilus at all it only uses Dolphin
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: try connecting again
<GirlyGirl> in network manager
<BlaXpirit> wireless - built-in, that's a laptop
<jmichaelx> BlaXpirit: ok, so probably mini-pci(e)
<Quintasan> ssfdre38 and Oxymoron: It doesn't need Nautilus, really http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: look on kde-look for dropbox service menu once installed for dolphin integration
<BlaXpirit> i can't use networ manager, the "enable wireless" checkbox goes back to unchecked when i click it
<Quintasan> ssfdre38 and Oxymoron: That way it doesn't pull any GTK stuff
 * GirlyGirl wonders when this became a dropbox channel
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Did you run Additional drivers and checked if there are any for your WiFi card?
<GirlyGirl> BlaXpirit: What wifi card is this?
<yofel> TheLastProject: that rythmbox looks bad is probably because you have no gtk3 theme installed - we don't ship one by default as there's not really one that fits into KDE yet
<BlaXpirit> broadcom something
<BlaXpirit> and yes, the driver is installed, as i wrote before
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: I have linked bug reports several times to developers, none seem to care. it is a shame, I really want to like Kubuntu and Ubuntu, but cannot. I tried several times and then in the end it becomes windows dual boot with kubuntu
<Quintasan> I'd still like to see the bug reports.
<BlaXpirit> Broadcom BCM4313
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Did you try Wicd?
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Everytime you upgrade, nothing works, which mean you need to remove verything and do clean install instead, because of package conflicts and config files conflict with new ones.
<BlaXpirit> yes, as i also wrote before
<BlaXpirit> and it works
<Quintasan> At least that.
<BlaXpirit> i just need to enter my huge passphrase to actually connect. but so far i at least see the lit of connections in wicd
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: That's not a bug report and I'm perfectly fine running an upgraded install.
<BlaXpirit> s button lags.. that was supposed to be "list"
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: I have a system that has been upgraded from karmic all the way up one by one and still runs fine
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: For instance https://bugs.launchpad.net/lpbugreporter/+bug/752542
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752542 in Launchpad Bug Reporter "ACPI DSDT info" [Undecided,New]
<Oxymoron> Some things work on upgrade, but most get wrong with config files, problem with installing new things, problem with sound, graphics etc.
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: This is an information tracking bug
<BlaXpirit> yup, wicd works flawlessly.
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/590316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 590316 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "No HDMI resolution higher than 1024x768" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: That's nvidia, we can't fix that as we do not have access to the source code
<Quintasan> We can only ASK them to fix it
<Quintasan> As with the infamous "Freeze on Konsole resize bug"
<BlaXpirit> oh, that was great.
<TheLastProject> I have two pretty serious issues: 1. My sound doesn't work anymore after upgrading to Kubuntu 11.10; 2. Several applications like Rhythmbox miss the layout, they look really dull and Windows 3.1-ish
<BlaXpirit> i got it 2 or 3 times
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: It doesnt work with Intel HDMI either.
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: Well, nvidia driver is not supposed to work with Intel HDMI magic
<Quintasan> TheLastProject: ad. 2 as yofel we do not ship a GTK3 theme because there is none that fits KDE
<Quintasan> ad 1. Did you try setting up sound in System settings?
<drbobb> BlaXpirit: I have a BCM4313, it works fine on kubuntu
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: I searched all google to try to fix hdmi, do not work at all. Hybrid graphics does noyt work. I can point a lot more bugs, but I dont even remeber all bugs as I stopped care. Would try to fix, but it feels dark in the dev world.
<Quintasan> drbobb: This is probably a problem with networkmanagment :/
<TheLastProject> Quintasan: So, there is no way I can get Rhytmbox to look normal again?
<GirlyGirl> drbobb: BlaXpirit I think I have used one in the past too not sure thoug
<GirlyGirl> h
<TheLastProject> (Also just got another tip, going to try that first)
<yofel> TheLastProject: sure there is, install a gtk3 theme
<drbobb> Quintasan: I had no problems setting mine up
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: I'm trying to tell you that we can't fix CLOSED SOURCE drivers because we do not have the access to SOURCE
<Quintasan> drbobb: Really? :S
 * Quintasan sometimes thinks that rm -rf ~/.kde is the solution
<drbobb> well before Maveric it was a hassle, but not anymore
<drbobb> Maverick
<Oxymoron> Another bug happened to me latetly, when my computer is going to hybernate, networkmanager LOCKS itself. Then I try to restart computer and it waits for authorization, I type in pass for KDE Deamon module, but it still waits. Then try to select wifi network, it locks aagain and it never works, forever loop
<GirlyGirl> Quintasan: Agreed
<Quintasan> do not issue that command
<BlaXpirit> anyway, wicd is good enough, maybe even better. thanks for help!
<TheLastProject> yofel: Any clue where I can find gtk3 themes?
<GirlyGirl> TheLastProject: gnome-look.org
<BluesKaj> cool GirlyGirl , Quintasan, I did the cli tutorial at the bottom of this page. http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/ ...worked well :)
<Oxymoron> It is like Networkmanager do not get authorixation and cannot autoconnect to wifi network
<Quintasan> TheLastProject: There is one in repos gtk3-engines-unico
<Quintasan> I think it should work
<yofel> TheLastProject: not sure, in gtk2 days the themes were called gtk2-theme* gtk2-engine*, there is gtk3-engines-unico at least
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: So it finds ssid?
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Be sure to thank nixternal if he shows up here :)
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Yes, finds wifi spots, but it locks me out w it works, I do not know what I do, restart computer 10 times, and logout -ogin etc and it is different each time
<jmichaelx> ok, just finished another upgrade..... and i also seem to have lost wireless :-D
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: It does not work with sudo service network-manager restart either
<BlaXpirit> wicd is for you then..
<BluesKaj> \yeah , that nick is vaguely familair , but my memory is bad, Quintasan :)
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Suddenly one time it just works again. What I did last time was to change that it does not store password secrets, it prompts each time I want to connect
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: "sudo apt-get install nm-applet" then ALT  + F2 "nm-apple" check if that connects
<Quintasan> yofel: That said, I haven't seen nixternal a long time
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: or with delete the network profile ... set up the network again and check "system connection"
 * GirlyGirl likes atheros network cards the best
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: So the problem is that network secrets get locked someway and kdewallet does not report to network manager properly when it happens. This only happens when my  laptop runing low battery, everything just disabled
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Well, that bug is really stupid
<yofel> Quintasan: me neither..
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: yes, I deleted my network profiles and everything, didnt work
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: If there is a fix somewhere we will backport it probably
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: you checked "system connection"
<jmichaelx> Quintasan: it turns out my wireless is actually working, it's just that my wireless settings were lost in the upgrade
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: check connect auto and system connection ... then no kde wallet is used
<drbobb> wow, 490 packages to update/install
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Damn.
<BlaXpirit> btw, i don't have kpackagekit or apper on fresh install, if you're interested
<Quintasan> jmichaelx: Ehh, how ofter this empty task manager entry triggers for you?
<Quintasan> BlaXpirit: Good.
<BluesKaj> I wish the toolbar/titlebar fonts as root on dolphin and kate would integrate with my root system settings , for some reason the text inside files are fine but the toolbarand titlebars are so small they're unreadable
<jmichaelx> Quintasan: well, in natty, a LOT.... with oneiric, that still remains somewhat to be seen
<drbobb> in muon the pane that displays the description of the selected package is too small, and seems to be not resizable
<TheLastProject> I installed gtk3-engines-unico, rebooted but still no GTK themes =/
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Default fonts are small increase them by 1
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, they don't follow the systemsettings fonts that I setup as root even in application appearances
<GirlyGirl> Quintasan: easy work arround for task manager ... use "plasma-widget-smooth-tasks"
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: "kdesu systemsettings"
<Quintasan> GirlyGirl: You know, I care about what users get by default, telling them to use something else is not really elegant :)
<GirlyGirl> Quintasan: true but its a work arround
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: System connection?
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: yes
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, the fonts work  in the user mode , but not root mode ...yes that's exactly what i did
<drbobb> as for muon, too bad it's impossible to view details of what's going on while installing stuff
<Oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Cannot check system connection if auto connect is on?
<drbobb> my upgrade has been on Preparing kde-window-manager for like ten minutes now
<GirlyGirl> Oxymoron: check only system connection then
<GirlyGirl> strange I have both checked myself!
<drbobb> the upgrade is probably stuck, but how can I know
<TheLastProject> Muon Package Manager "Unmark" button is broken =
<TheLastProject> =/
<TheLastProject> Great =/
<GirlyGirl> drbobb: analyse processes with "ksysguard"
<BlaXpirit> it aint broken
<TheLastProject> The unmark button does nothing. Not even unmark =/
<GirlyGirl> TheLastProject: not confirmed
<TheLastProject> I'll send a bug report later or so
<drbobb> GirlyGirl: and how is that supposed to help?
<TheLastProject> First I am busy trying to get my gtk3 themes back =/
<GirlyGirl> drbobb: what is supposed to help?
<drbobb> ksysguard
<GirlyGirl> drbobb: run it as root it has a process analyser
<drbobb> all it shows me is that the muon process is quite idle
<GirlyGirl> drbobb: apt-get upgrade might have been better
<GirlyGirl> edit: dist
<drbobb> funny how each iteration of stuff becomes less functiona;
<drbobb> l
<drbobb> adept package manager was actually quite good
 * BluesKaj wonders if this is uid thing about the fonts not holding their settings as root
<BluesKaj> drbobb, i still use synaptic
<BluesKaj> mostly as a refernce tho
<jmichaelx> ok, why the heck did amarok get removed in my dist-upgrade?
<drbobb> okay, so it's back to command-line
<drbobb> jmichaelx: good riddance, try clementine instead
<jmichaelx> amarok : Depends: libmtp9 (>= 1.1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<BlaXpirit> what the hey? why is the new Kubuntu shipped with KDE 4.7.1??
<TheLastProject> I installed gtk3-engines-unico, rebooted but still no GTK themes =/
<drbobb> dung, I left my laptop's power adapter at work somewhere
<yofel> BlaXpirit: 4.7.2 was released to late, 4.7.2 is in the process to get into oneiric, until then use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<drbobb> yofel: is the ppa kde more or less buggy than the release?
<yofel> well, 4.7.2 *should* have less bugs than 4.7.1. It won't make much difference for Kdepim though, as we tried to get as many fixes into the archive packages as possible
<BlaXpirit> umm actually i'm updating to 4.7.2 right now
<BlaXpirit> but what's up with heavy blue color instead of light blue in listboxes etc???
<BlaXpirit> (selected items)
<drbobb> I hardly ever used any of the kdepim stuff at all, wasn't very useful
<BlaXpirit> really looks out of place, and windows-ish
<drbobb> but I had come to rely on kmail while it was quite solid
<drbobb> Unable to connect to archive.canonical.com:http:
<drbobb> darn
<drbobb> (trying to keep the channel family-friendly, etc.)
<yofel> the archive.canonical.com error is known and someone's looking at it AFAIK
<jmichaelx> hmm, i thought the archive.canonical.com issue had been fixed
<jmichaelx> archive.canonical.com seems to be working here
<yofel> from what I know it's just a hopelessly overloaded server, works every now and then
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> for some reason, apt remove a ton of packages during the upgrade on one machine... things like the flash plugin
<jmichaelx> OK, NEVERMIND
<yofel> try using do-release-upgrade if you want to upgrade
<jmichaelx> (minus the caps)
<yofel> has probably something to do with multiarch
<jmichaelx> yup
<jmichaelx> i had forgotten about that
<jmichaelx> so for 64 bit systems, what is the proper package to install for the flash plugin?
<yofel> adobe-flashplugin from the partner repos
<jmichaelx> and not flashplugin-installer?
<yofel> that'll still pull in the 32bit version and relies on multiarch
<orava> any luck with getting banshee working with 11.10? :)
<yofel> adobe-flashplugin is the 64bit plugin
<bobweaver> hi there I think that I earsed my kernels
<bobweaver> I have mounted the sda to a live cd right now
<bobweaver> and only see  vmlinuz.old@
<bobweaver> and only see vmlinuz.old.img@
<yofel> the kernels are in /boot
<bobweaver> thanks
<yofel> vmlinuz-*
<jmichaelx> ok... i will give the 64 bit a shot... i had tried it on a few machines while 11 was in beta, and did not like it. have mostly still been using the last 10.x flash 'square' preview
<bobweaver> It is not in there
<jmichaelx> i see now the issues with archive.canonical.com
<bobweaver> how to reinstall ?
<yofel> bobweaver: no vmlinuz files?
<yofel> bobweaver: how did you get to that again?
<bobweaver> only old one 1,6.38-8
<bobweaver> only old one 2,6.38-8
<yofel> can't you boot that?
<bobweaver> with the how to get back to pure kde
<bobweaver> No I can not boot woith that
<bobweaver> I tryted
<yofel> ouch - you could try to chroot and install linux-image-generic
<bobweaver> chroot /mnt/ ?
<bobweaver> that is where I have it mounted
<bobweaver> I have never used chroot
<yofel> bobweaver: ok, give me a sec
<bobweaver> yofel: thank you so much :>)
<Yours3lf> Hi, I've just upgraded my kubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 it doesnt boot in stops at the blue screen I could only get command l
<Yours3lf> Line access with ctrl alt f1
<yofel> bobweaver: do the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot UNTIL step 8, you don't need the grub part for now
<bobweaver> yofel:  sudo etc/init.d/kdm start
<bobweaver> Yours3lf: : sudo etc/init.d/kdm start
<bobweaver> sorry
<Yours3lf> To add i had to uninstall the ati driver after the updates to make it there
<yofel> Yours3lf: aah, then 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' first, after that try 'sudo service kdm restart"
<Yours3lf> Already runs
<Yours3lf> I mean kdm
<yofel> Yours3lf: and restart doesn't do a thing?
<drbobb> when nothing else works, I try a reboot....
<jmichaelx> hmmm, no audio since upgrade
<Yours3lf> Ok removed restarted i've got graphical aceess i. E. Gui,  but when i try to log in it fails to load the desktop, so i get dropped. Bakc to the login screen
<TheLastProject> jmichaelx, try deleting ~/.pulse
<TheLastProject> That fixed it for me
<yofel> Yours3lf: ok, check ~/.xsession-errors, it should have *some* indication why the session failed to start
<jmichaelx> TheLastProject: i was able to get it going in alsamixer by increasing volume on a slider labeled "front" (i don't think that was there before)
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay o,o
<TheLastProject> Thanks for the info o,o
<Yours3lf> Ok i rebooted
<Yours3lf> Xsession: xsession started,  fatal io error client killed, sessionmanager destroyed witb sessions st alive
<yofel> ok.. check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofel> or rather /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Yours3lf> Ok its long :) whar shall i look for?
<yofel> scroll to the bottom, if there's no error there, look for any line that has [EE] in it
<ashwin> how can i upgrade to 11.10?
 * bobweaver crosses fingers time for a reboot 
<Yours3lf> Ok from bottom the fist ee is: glx couldnt load software renderer
<Yours3lf> Then i have aiglx reverting to software mode
<ashwin> how can i upgrade to Oneiric.there is no upgrade button in kpackagekit?
<Yours3lf> It complains about not being able to open /usr/lib/dri-alternTes/r600_dri. So
<yofel> how did you install the ati driver?
<yofel> ashwin: make sure your package cache is up to date, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu should work
<Yours3lf> From command line in recovery mode with recommended settings but it is now uninstalled because it prevented me from even getting the command line, kubuntu froze at booting, at the blue screen
<yofel> Yours3lf: ati driver from upstream or the package?
<yofel> I'm not particualry familiar with the ati drivers :/
<MeanderingCode> Hello, all
<MeanderingCode> The help doc recommends "installing over" w/o wiping the partition in order to upgrade skipping a version
<MeanderingCode> Anyone have experience / advice?
<Yours3lf> From amd. Com
<yofel> hm, then the driver probably overwrote some of the system files, at least the nvidia driver does that...
<MeanderingCode> Particularly, I'm wondering: will it install default /etc files, keep non-default software installed (plus their /etc files), and other system level installs (icons, /opt, etc) ?
<Yours3lf> Ok lemme try installing the ati driver back again because the last one was installed to 11.04
<shadeslayer> Yours3lf: please uninstall the current one from AMD first then
<OerHeks> nice, Significant reductions in memory usage (up to 32%) and the subsequent savings in KDE's loading time (up to 33%) can be had simply by installing the package kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<shadeslayer> and then check /var/log/Xorg.log if it doesn't work
<Daskreech> Yours3lf: what driver are you using?
<shadeslayer> OerHeks: yes
<Daskreech> From ATI?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: he installed it from the AMD site
<shadeslayer> OerHeks: doesn't give you compositing tho :)
<Daskreech> I'd suggest that unless you have particular reason to do so use the one from the Kernel
<BlaXpirit> oh snap! ttf-mscore-installer is being configured for ages. what do i do?
<BlaXpirit> mscorefonts*
<Daskreech> AMD has been working in the kernel for about 2 years so the driver there is pretty good
<Daskreech> Only for certain bits they can't publish the code for and things like workstation videocards do they still have a separate closed driver
<shadeslayer> BlaXpirit: what does the log in /var/log/dpkg.log say?
<Daskreech> I've a 6 core APU from AMD with a pretty new video card and the driver in the kernel pretty much works
<Yours3lf> Ok so i installed 11.9 under 11.04 then i upgraded to 11.10 and i couldnt boot because it froze at the blue screen, so i uninstalled it.
<shadeslayer> Actually, I have to leave, off to sleep
<MeanderingCode> Or does anyone have any other input on moving from 10.10 to 11.10 ?
<Daskreech> Yours3lf: You would have to rerun the installer. The installer is a bootstrap that recompiles for whatever kernel you are running
<BlaXpirit> last entry is 6min ago
<Daskreech>  obviously doing a major upgrade will change you kernel number so you have recompile
<Daskreech> but I think that what is shipped as a standard should work pretty well and would save you a lot of trouble
<yofel> MeanderingCode: the installer will delete all the system folders except /home if I remember correctly
<yofel> MeanderingCode: so you'll loose all settings except your user data
<MeanderingCode> yofel: and pkgs too, then
<MeanderingCode> thanks
<BlaXpirit> aaarrgh! will i have to stop the install/upgrade abruptly!?
<MeanderingCode> what about using dist-upgrade to jump to 11.10
<MeanderingCode> ?
<BlaXpirit> it's the whole kde update and installation of ton of programs
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: how are you liking that new APU?
<yofel> BlaXpirit: what's at the end of /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<Daskreech> I never run out of CPU power anymore :)
<jmichaelx> lol
<Daskreech> but that does mean I start to hit memory limits a lot faster
<yofel> MeanderingCode: 10.10 -> 11.10 isn't officially supported, so if you want to try it, feel free to, but don't complain if it doesn't work
<BlaXpirit> http request sent
<yofel> MeanderingCode: the only supported upgrade path is 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<Yours3lf> Rerun the 11.10 installer?
<BlaXpirit> awaiting response
<Daskreech> I had Nepomuk running at 102% of my CPU for 6 hours before I noticed it
<Daskreech> and I had to check to see it
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i would not have been aware of the relation btwn # of CPUs and memory use
<MeanderingCode> yofel: that much i know.  just wondering if there were any clues as to the things that might not play nice
<Daskreech> Well the computer is as good as it's weakest point
<jmichaelx> yea
<Daskreech>  Right now I need more RAM
<BlaXpirit> yofel, so?
<bobweaver> yofel: hate to say it but it did not work :>(
<Daskreech> and maybe some more swap space
<jmichaelx> how much is installed atm?
<Daskreech> Yours3lf: if you like
<yofel> MeanderingCode: can't remember right now, it's mostly packaging transitions that get dropped again once the release is out, so you might have to take care of some dependency resolutions yourself
<Daskreech>  it should have hooks to the new kernel
<yofel> MeanderingCode: and possibly some overwrite errors
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: 4 GB
<bobweaver> but I know see config-3.0.0-12-generic
<bobweaver> looks like they are back
<Daskreech> with 1GB swap cause I'm an idiot
<yofel> bobweaver: hm, still no vmlinuz?
<BlaXpirit> yofel: "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..." is in the end of the log, what now?
<bobweaver> vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<bobweaver> it is there now
<yofel> BlaXpirit: are you connected to the net? seems like it hung itself up downloading the fonts
<Yours3lf> Ok i've downloaded the driver to my mobile (here) so i'm gon log off for a monute to connect it to the pc
<jmichaelx> i did notice last night that my desktop was usingswap during dist-upgrade, on a quade core machine with 4GB RAM.... was a little surprised
<BlaXpirit> yofel: i'm connected, yes
<yofel> BlaXpirit: then I don't know - other than aborting and running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in Konsole
<BlaXpirit> this thing sucks, why can't it skip? T_T
<BlaXpirit> i'll never trust Muon anything important again
<BlaXpirit> so how do I abort?
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707568/  <--sda10
<BlaXpirit> kill muon or what
<yofel> I fear that isn't a Muon problem... Update Manager wouldn't handle this well either...
<bobweaver> maybe it is kdm then ?
<OvermindDL1> 11.10 stable upgrade *just* popped up on my screen, is this safe to upgrade to or will it screw things over like the 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade?
<yofel> BlaXpirit: hm, something else: did you get a window asking your for the mscorefonts license?
<OvermindDL1> Ubuntu's fault that was...
<yofel> *asking you
<BlaXpirit> earlier, i accepted.
<BlaXpirit> it stuck on "impact.exe" download from sourceforge
<BlaXpirit> too late, i killd muon anyway
<yofel> worked fine here :/
<BlaXpirit> "dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<BlaXpirit> so i killed muon, what else to kill? -_-
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BlaXpirit> "Kill process 14740? (y/N) y" in endless loop. wtf?
<bobweaver> BlaXpirit: what is that
<bobweaver> BlaXpirit: ps aux | grep  14740
<BlaXpirit> that "fuser" didn't work
<BlaXpirit> i just went to ctrl+esc and decided to kill dpkg
<BlaXpirit> works now
<yofel> bobweaver: yeah, vmlinuz is there.. where did it get stuck this time again?
<bobweaver> just wont boot
<bobweaver> on plymouth it sticks
<bobweaver> no up or down
<bobweaver> to change the view
<bobweaver> either
<yofel> can you get to a tty?
<bobweaver> nope ohh how I wish
<bobweaver> soon
<bobweaver> *0*
<bobweaver> how to chroot then reconfigure kdm ?
<well_laid_lawn> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bobweaver> thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<bobweaver> and !bot
<SJr> How do I stop getting pestered for the onercic update?
<BlaXpirit> install it
<SJr> nah I'll do that when I have time
<MeanderingCode> Okay, so how do I update 10.10 to 11.04?  upgrade-manager-core?
<BlaXpirit> well, i remember some setting in "software sources"
<yofel> MeanderingCode: sudo do-release-upgrade
<bobweaver> hoe to reconfigure kdm ?  sudo dpkg -reconfigure kdm   <-wrong
<MeanderingCode> SJr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8439606&postcount=2
<bobweaver> how not hoe *
<yofel> bobweaver: what do you want to do?
<MeanderingCode> yofel: will that take me to 11.10?  I'm thinking i should go one by one :/
<bobweaver> reconfigure kdm
<yofel> MeanderingCode: that'll take you to 11.04 first
<MeanderingCode> okay, great, thanks
<yofel> bobweaver: reconfiguring kdm usually doesn't do anything useful
<Exilant> in kubuntu 11.10, is there a way to restart the bluetooth stuff? after suspend, it stops working for me, and with a bt mouse that is quite annoying. the systray icon reports "no adapters found". Any ideas/solutions? could not find a recent bug report, so i suspect it's not a common problem
<yofel> at least not dpkg-reconfigure-ing it
<yofel> bobweaver: unless you want to switch DM's
<yofel> Exilant: does 'rfkill list' show that bluetooth is on?
<Exilant> shouldn't that reconfigure ask which manager to use, if xdm or gdm is also installed?
<MeanderingCode> new question: I installed drivers (can't remember from where) to run my touchpad as proper multitouch...are those going to live through a double release upgrade?
<bobweaver> rebootin time
<bobweaver> cya soon
<Exilant> yofel, i'll try
<MeanderingCode> or is that better supported and I can somehow remove my "special" ones for repo ones?
<MeanderingCode> (if i can figure out where they are in the first place :/)
<MeanderingCode> oops: do-release-upgrade says there are no new releases :/
<yofel> Exilant: it should yes, I forgot about that for a sec
<MeanderingCode> changing my "never" to "normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades fixed that
<Exilant> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707581/ (after suspend/resume, should have tried before to see if it changes)
<yofel> hm... that looks fine... try 'sudo rfkill block bluetooth; sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth"
<Exilant> yofel: didn't change anything i see
<yofel> hm, I sometimes use that on my netbook to get bluedevil to recoginse the device :/
<yofel> there's also 'sudo service bluetooth restart'  - but I'm not quite sure what that does
<drbobb> apper looks like it has a good bit more functionality than muon
<bobweaver> \0/ thanks you guys ROCK yofel well_laid_lawn thanks again
<bobweaver> no more gnome stuff \0/
<Yours3lf> Ok i reinstalled the 11.9 driver andnow i could login with gui,  but i had to use a non-default method at the login screen
<yofel> drbobb: I'm having my issues with it, although those are more on the packagkit side than on apper's - and IMO muon's options are fine, and muon-installer isn't meant to have many
<Exilant> yofel: cool, that 'sudo service bluetooth restart' did it, thanks a lot
<Yours3lf> Kdeinit4 and printer applet crashed :(
<drbobb> yofel: muon doesn't even have a decen search
<yofel> drbobb: so far I've found everything I looked for
<drbobb> it can't find apper ;)
<drbobb> and you can't choose whether to search on name, description etc.
<yofel> muon finds it, that muon-installer doesn't is because apper isn't registered as an application
<yofel> the ubuntu software center wouldn't find it either
<drbobb> *sigh* anoher reason to stick to cli and apt-cache
<bobweaver> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Yours3lf> Ok i guess i will reinstall the whole system bcause it apps are crashing like crazy :)
<Yours3lf> Thanks guys for the help now i gotta go bye
<drbobb> I have ugly large fonts in my google chrome's menus, how do I bring it's appearence more in line with kde?
<galvao> Hi, everyone. Can anyone please tell me de MD5 hash for Kubuntu 11.10 64 bits?
<galvao> My CD failed the integrity check so I'm suspecting the iso I've downloaded is corrupted
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<galvao> I'm on Kubuntu. And the hash for the 11.10 release is not on the page yet
<galvao> hence I'm asking here
<galvao> well, so much for great help
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> the hash is there...
<Newbee> hey
<Newbee> i have updatet to the new kubuntu and kmail
<Newbee> everything works now, besides kmail complains about the mail server not to offer uids
<Newbee> can i disable that? I get every message 10 times in my post box and kmail complains all the time!
 * yofel never saw that warning yet o.O
<fremmi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daskreech> Newbee: Can You take a screenshot of it?
<fremmi> list
<fremmi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daskreech> fremmi: You tried that before not likely to change in 30 minutes
<lee_> I have on itty bitty question that hs left me scratching my head about Kubuntu
<lee_> why, must we load "Ubuntu Software Center" in order to get "myplayerthmbs"?
<lee_> and it is For kde?
<lee_> aside from that, I have no complaints :)
<lee_> hello
<Daskreech> lee_: You don't have it
<Daskreech> Have to
<Mausschubser> hello and good evening
<Daskreech>  Hello and good morning :)
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  where are you ? :-)
<Mausschubser> I want to save my list of installed programms according to this "guide"
<Mausschubser> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<Mausschubser> my problem is that I am running live-CD right now and the path will not be the right one
<Mausschubser> I have to change it but into what?
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: mount your hard drive and chroot into it
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  already mounted
<Mausschubser> by dolphin
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: chroot into it with konsole
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  could you be a little bit more precise please? I am not very familiar with Konsole and CLI
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: ok :)
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: you know where the hard drive is mounted to?
<Daskreech>  it should be in /media/disk I think
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  yes, thats's right
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: ok then you are going to chroot /media/disk
<Mausschubser> I see
<Daskreech> it should change the prompt to #
<Mausschubser> operation not permitted
<Daskreech> sudo chroot
<Mausschubser> sudo helped
<Mausschubser> ok, there is the #
<Daskreech> try ls /home
<Daskreech> should see your users
<Mausschubser> yes
<Mausschubser> there is only one
<Mausschubser> me :-)
<Mausschubser> myself
<g0rs> is ubuntu worth upgrading? gnome 2 seems better than the newer versions.
<Mausschubser> hello g0rs
<Daskreech> ok so now you are trapped in your hard drive and all the commands should be as you expect
<g0rs> hi Mausschubser
<Daskreech> g0rs: wrong chan and if it doesn't seem like it is then dont upgrade
<g0rs> greetings Mausschubser
<Daskreech> install a virtual machine or test out the new one on a different computer
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  I see. great
<g0rs> Daskreech: i was planning to do that Daskreech
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: Great little tool eh? :)
<g0rs> i have virtualbox
<Mausschubser> yep
<Daskreech> g0rs: Cool :)
<g0rs> Mausschubser: are you in germany?
<Mausschubser> yes
<Mausschubser> my name told you
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: It's alittle annoying at times how difficult some problems seem till you realise that it's really easy under Linux
<g0rs> Mausschubser: yes, it is something to do with mouse
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  ok, I will try to save the list
<g0rs> mous schubser?
<Daskreech> ok let us know if there is any problems
<g0rs> mouse schubser?
<g0rs> :)
<Mausschubser> g0rs:  very good :-)
<Mausschubser> I have to look up the "schubser"
<g0rs> we havent seen a mickymouse this year so far :D
<Mausschubser> g0rs:  it's the one who pushes the mouse around
<g0rs> Mausschubser: have you installed the newer version of ubuntu or you're still using gnome2?
<g0rs> Mausschubser: \o/
<Mausschubser> g0rs: as Daskreech already said, we are in Kubuntu
<Mausschubser> room
<Mausschubser> guess what I am using ;-)
<g0rs> Mausschubser: my bad. I have kde and gnome. I prefer gnome though
<Mausschubser> no problem. I prefer KDE
<g0rs> Mausschubser: what's that you're using?
<Mausschubser> I like the graphics and the possibility to be able to tune almost everything
<Mausschubser> Kubuntu 11.04
<Mausschubser> back in 1 min
<g0rs> Mausschubser: yes, its possible to customize more with kde. at one time i did make my computer look like it is from a space age :)
<g0rs> Mausschubser: kde looks good on transparent desktops
<Daskreech> :-)
<g0rs> Daskreech: i'm looking for transparent window themes in gnome :D
<ScottyK> what's the command to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 via the command line? I thought it was apt-get dist-upgrade but that doesn't do anything. Kpackage is showing the upgrade though..
<yofel> ScottyK: if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu doesn't work, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Daskreech> g0rs: I dont know that Gtk+2 was that good at it. It was a round about hack which they berated anyone from using much since they knew they didn't want to rely on it
<Daskreech> ScottyK: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Daskreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  when entering the command I get the follwing error message: /home/ubuntu/packages.list not found
<ScottyK> Daskreech & ubottu - that's the command I was looking for, thanks!
<g0rs> Daskreech: it seems like an established framework
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: your user is ubuntu I take it?
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  no, it's mausschubser again
<Mausschubser> I understand
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: :-)
<Mausschubser> now it worked
<Daskreech> yofel: here is your thanks
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: Grat
<g0rs> Daskreech: i'm looking at transparent compiz themes
<Daskreech> groß
<Mausschubser> groß??
<g0rs> Mausschubser: did you try glassified themes?
<Mausschubser> nee
<Daskreech> Huge step :)
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  what time is it?
<Daskreech> Umm
<Mausschubser> g0rs:  not that I am aware of ;-)
<Mausschubser> Daskreech: do you speak German
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: 20:32
<Mausschubser> oh
<Mausschubser> wrong time zone
<Daskreech> Nein :)
<anathema> hi guys I want to replace the 11.10 icon them with 11.04 icon theme. where I can find it?
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  hehe
<anathema> anyone with 11.04 in order to tell me the name of default icon theme
<Mausschubser> anathema:  wait a sec
<yofel> anathema: the icon theme name hasn't change, it's the icon theme that has changed
<g0rs> Mausschubser: can i pm you?
<yofel> *hasn't changed
<Mausschubser> g0rs:  I am a boy but yes - you can ;-)
<anathema> Ok thanks is there any way to have the old one?
<anathema> I don't like the folders icons :P
<anathema> It's oxygen but how to find the old package
<yofel> kde bug 272756 had a long thread on the icon theme
<ubottu> KDE bug 272756 in icons "Inconsistent oxygen folder icon in KDE 4 6 3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272756
<yofel> someone put the old one on kde-looks.org (I think)
<anathema> I know that is a bug
<anathema> @yofel:I searched but I cant find it
<yofel> anathema: it was a bug in 4.6.3, but in 4.7 it's intentional
<yofel> anathema: this should be it: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Old+%28before+4.6.2%29?content=142662
<anathema> thanks yofel. It will be a conflict If i install them?
<yofel> no idea, I never installed a theme from kde-look.org
<yofel> hm....
<anathema> ok i will try it
<anathema> also I get an annoying message in info
<anathema> about mail
<yofel> anathema: wait
<anathema> I have not setup kmail, but when I run it it tells that it shutdowns (fatal error)
<anathema> ok!
<yofel> anathema: go to system settings -> application appearance -> icons -> get new themes
<yofel> if you search and install oxygen old there it should work without a conflict
<anathema> thank you yofel I will try it now
<anathema> :)
<amichair_> can the desktop cd be used somehow to speed up an upgrade (reducing the amount of downloads needed)?
<aperson> hi, I upgraded today, but my system hangs when plymouth tries to show a boot splash.  If I boot into recovery mode and then resume the boot (skipping plymouth) everything runs fine
<aperson> amichair_: read the upgrade notes, they detail how to do this
<anathema> yofel:ok it works ok but only in big icons. the small ones are gray. is there any way to fix that?
<amichair_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mausschubser> anathema:  sorry, can't find it
<Mausschubser> Daskreech: does it make sense to install 10.04 and upgrade to 11.04?
<aperson> is anyone else having a problem with plymouth and is there a way to get around this (possibly other than removing plymouth)?
<yofel> anathema: hm, try to log out maybe, at least in the advance settings all icon sizes seem to be fine
<anathema> ok i will logout and i will rejoin cause i have one another problem and i need your help
<anathema> many many thanks guys:)
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: depends on what the situation is but given most circumstances I would say just install 11.04 but you can do that no problem
<Mausschubser> Daskreech: I see. Have you ever tried installing from usb-stick?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Mausschubser> does it run?
<Mausschubser> I think you need a blank stick?
<anathema> ok fixed about the icons. Another one prob: when i login i get an error notification:"Mail dispatcher agent"mail dispatcher agent counld not accss the outbox folder (failed to fetch the resoure collection) also kmail when starts shut down with fatal error
<Mausschubser> uff
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  I will play it safe and burn a CD
<Mausschubser> but thanks
<Daskreech> Live Dangerous! Burn a house!
<Daskreech> No on second thought burn a CD
<amichair_> aperson: where in the release notes?
<Daskreech> Much safer
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: Umm I think you need a blank Stick. Mine is always blank so ... :-/
<aperson> amichair_: where it details how to use the cd to upgrade.
<amichair_> aperson: I don't see it...
<anathema> where to search about this probem. i think its becaue I have upgraded from 11.04-.> 11.10
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  mine never...
<amichair_> aperson: the upgrade notes link doesn't mention it anywhere
<amichair_> nor the oneiric link from there
<aperson> amichair_: yes it does
<aperson> third heading.
<yofel> anathema: there are some issues with kmail in 11.10 so far - maybe you'll find something useful on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<Daskreech> Mausschubser: the only thing that I could say to make it interesting is that it works jsut like a Live CD but anything that you do stays for the next time you boot
<yofel> I'm off to bed
<Daskreech> night yofel
<aperson> if you insert/mount a cd with a new release, kubuntu should detect that anyways
<Mausschubser> Daskreech: but faster?
<anathema> thank you yofel :)
<Daskreech> But faster
<aperson> gah, I want to see if removing plymouth fixes things, but if it doesn't, I won't be able to ssh back in :(
<amichair_> aperson: got a link?
<aperson> !upgrade > amichair_
<ubottu> amichair_, please see my private message
#kubuntu 2011-10-14
<amichair_> aperson: neither of these links mention upgrading from a desktop cd... what am I missing?
<Daskreech> amichair_: you can't upgrade from a CD
<amichair_> Daskreech: is there any way to use one to reduce the required downloads? like copying packages from the cd to the package cache or anything like that?
<Daskreech> There are no packages on the CD
<Daskreech> there are packages on the DVD
<Daskreech> but that of course is not reducing the downloads
<amichair_> Daskreech: ah, ok. I thought in 700mb there's got to be some packages :-)
<Daskreech> Nope :)
<Daskreech> 2GB of System files
<amichair_> Daskreech: so it's basically pre-unpacked stuff?
<amichair_> and only the alternate cd is still packed?
<Mausschubser> Daskreech:  thanks for your help
<Mausschubser> good night room
<Daskreech> amichair_: sort of
<Daskreech> It's the system already installed then compressed to a CD
<Daskreech> "installing" is just copying it to your computer
<jmichaelx> has anyone else in here had issues with google chrome crashing off and on, since many, many months ago?
<mr-rich> so, 11.10 switches back to Openoffice?
<izaki> exit
<dvivgadfp> kubuntulover@KDEDesktop ~ $ xrandr --output "DVI-0" --mode "1920x1080"
<dvivgadfp> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dvivgadfp> warning: output DVI-0 not found; ignoring
<dvivgadfp> What do i put for --output, or how do I find out what to put there
<dvivgadfp> Thanks in advance~!
<kesten_> anybody able to help with a screwed up python dpkg on ubuntu 11.04?
<kesten_> When i try to install packages, i get errors when it comes to updating python dependencies.
<tri_> hi
<Daskreech> Hi
<Daskreech> dvivgadfp: what are you trynig to do?
<Daskreech> kesten_: what are the errors can you pastebin them?
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech Just trying to set the resolution. System Settings didn't detect it. I did successfully add the proper resolution to the list in xrandr, but it doesn't show in system settings. Trying to just set the proper resolution for this session
<dvivgadfp> Can't do anything requiring a restart as I'm out of a hard drive until a replacement arrives, running kubuntu live with toram
<Daskreech> dvivgadfp: try xrandr -0
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: thanks~
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: xrandr -0 gives me usage info
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> wait is there a -s ?
<Daskreech> I think it may be -s 0 sorry
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: Thanks, I'll give it a shot!
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: Okay, that brought me to 1600x1200.
<Daskreech> hmmm
<Daskreech> are you sure your monitor can go higher? that's normally the highest your monitor that -s 0 detects
<dvivgadfp> Oh, ya. Before my hard drive conked out I was running two monitors, one 1920x1080, the other 1920x1200
<dvivgadfp> worked fine in any OS I tossed at it, too.
<Daskreech> Grr
<Daskreech> I'm too zoned out to think too much on this
<Daskreech>  Ask in #phoronix they are pretty detailed about videocards and so on
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: No problem, If all else fails I'll just abandon this live session and try some other disk and hope it gets it automatically. I'd just like to avoid it after downloading all the applications I need to the ramdisk and configuring everything, heh
<Daskreech> Oh this is the live disk
<dvivgadfp> My mistake, really... shouldn't have done that until AFTER i figure out the res
<Daskreech> ah it may be RAM constrained then?
<dvivgadfp> 8GB ram, not using too much
<dvivgadfp> Thanks for the channel, though didn't know about #phoronix
<Daskreech> Great set of guys. VEry dogmatic. Watch out for wars and step to the side when they start shooting
<dvivgadfp> lol, thanks for the heads up, I'll bring a helmet
<dvivgadfp> Wow, I'm using a lot less RAM than I thought, actually: 1.3GB of 7.8GB
<Daskreech> Welcome to KDE and UNIX shared libraries
<Daskreech> And considering you are running the whole OS in RAM  :)
<dvivgadfp> Beautiful.
<Daskreech> A photoshop filter probably takes that much RAM
<dvivgadfp> I meanm puppy linux is impressive for doing this on miniscule amounts of ram.. but considering I'm running fancy KDE in fancymode with stuff installed.. that's awesome
<dvivgadfp> almost more impressive than puppy, to me
<Daskreech> Remember teaching Linux to someone and they were saying that they shouldn't use Linux since they built a monster machine
<Daskreech> Nope ifyou want Linux to kill that machine it will :)
<dvivgadfp> Holy crap.I think I should get some sleep before I do more, though. I almost considered restarting... and I have some models I haven't uploaded to my dropbox yet
<Daskreech>  If you want it to back off and leave all your resources free it will
<Daskreech> It's really a nice setup
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: I love linux. The only thing that keeps me on a dual boot currently are zbrush, fl studio and unity3d.
<dvivgadfp> fl I can run in wine, so that's moot.. zbrush with some tinkering, too
<dvivgadfp> so I hope the unity3d devs port their engine over eventually and I can ditch windows
<dvivgadfp> Daskreech: Anyway thanks for the pointers~! I'd been through 3 help chats without any luck, so you were a huge help just by giving me an idea and a 'link'
<dvivgadfp> I'll be afk for the night though, don't feel safe touching more stuff =P
<Daskreech> :) OK
<kesten_> Daskreech: what is postbin?
<Daskreech> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kesten_> brand new to irc.  Where do i find the channel topic?
<kesten_> Very cool.  Here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707707/
<Daskreech> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kesten_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kesten_> Ah, perhaps i should be looking on the #ubuntu channel then.
<Daskreech> kesten_: ha no read the factoid. If you want to see the topic you type /topic
<Daskreech> kesten_: can you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-gmenu
<kesten_> thanks, still get
<kesten_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kesten_>  gimp
<kesten_>  python-gmenu
<Daskreech> kesten_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<kesten_> I was following a blender installation tutorial and made a mistake.  I think it messed up dpkg's config of python.
<Daskreech> kesten_: sorry
<Daskreech> sudo dpkg -f install
<kesten_> I'd like to know what sudo update-alternatives --config python should give me.
<kesten_> kesten@kesten-K42Jr:~/blender-svn/blender$ sudo dpkg -f install
<kesten_> dpkg-deb: error: failed to read archive `install': No such file or directory
<Daskreech> Ahh. What alternative to python are you configuring?
<Daskreech> ok try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kesten_> Will try.  Here is my config. http://paste.ubuntu.com/707714/
<kesten_> I get:
<kesten_> Setting up gimp (2.6.11-1ubuntu6.2) ...
<kesten_> /var/lib/dpkg/info/gimp.postinst: 11: update-python-modules: Permission denied
<Daskreech> permission denied?
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/gimp.postinst
<Daskreech> You can paste the line from that here
<kesten_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 468 2011-09-21 11:07 /var/lib/dpkg/info/gimp.postinst
<Daskreech> permission denied eh?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<kesten_> the complete saga of what may have gone wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707716/
<Daskreech> kesten__: what's python --version say now
<kesten__> ha: bash: /usr/bin/python: Is a directory
<kesten__> It was pointing to /usr/bin/python3.2 previously, but i thought that might be causing version problems so i tried to point it back to python2.7.
<kesten__> if i run sudo update-alternatives --config python and select the path to python3.2 i get
<kesten__> kesten@kesten-K42Jr:~/blender-svn/blender$ python --version
<kesten__> Python 3.2
<nate_> hi does anybody see this I am testing if I am connected
<kesten__> i see you nate
<nate_> cool , what type of irc (i.e what topics ...?)
<Daskreech> nate_: support in the channel for Kubuntu
<Daskreech> kesten__: so you have a working python but apt-get doesn't know about it?
<kesten__> Daskreech: I corrected my path to python2.7 .  Then i switched --config to point to 2.7 .  Now voila,
<kesten__> kesten@kesten-K42Jr:~/blender-svn/blender$ python --version
<kesten__> Python 2.7.1+
<kesten__> kesten@kesten-K42Jr:~/blender-svn/blender$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kesten__> Setting up gimp (2.6.11-1ubuntu6.2) ...
<kesten__> Setting up python-gmenu (2.30.5-0ubuntu3) ...
<kesten__> Looks like it works now!
<FloodBotK2> kesten__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> kesten__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nate_> Ok , I have just compiled my first linux kernel. It gives me bzlinuz but I am curious if I wanted build an os from scratch what other packages do I need?
<Daskreech> kesten__: Hooray :)
<Daskreech> nate_: try bash
<nate_> I have compiled coreutils that gave my all the common exe like dd , df , du , grep ,...etc
<nate_> But I am curious how the etc ,opt , proc , usr ,...folders get created ?
<Daskreech> nate_: by the bootstrap?
<nate_> Also downloaded grup and installed that
<Daskreech> fun :)
<nate_> I am wondering how the other folders are created  /dev , /proc ,...etc I know /media and /mnt can just be created with mkdir from coreutils but what about the other folders and files
<nate_> Assuming you are under cygwin and compiled a linux kernel, have grub , what packages must you need to create the other folders for a linux distro?
<nate_> I also have coreutils that create some folders but not all that is why I am wondering where the other folders get created from what packages?
<Daskreech> nate_: /dev and /proc are virtual folders. they do not really exist
<Daskreech> Technically you need coreutils, some shell like bash or busybox and the kernel
<mr-rich> so, 11.10 is switching back to Openoffice?
<Daskreech> mr-rich: link
<mr-rich> Daskreech: http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<mr-rich> it sez Openoffice, not Libreoffice ...
<Daskreech> Ha ha nice :)
<Daskreech> mr-rich: I'll talk to someone about that but I think it's probably a copy paste error
<infinitum> hello
<Daskreech> Hello
<infinitum> where are you from?
<mr-rich> Daskreech: Do you work for Ubuntu?
<nate_> thats all you need coreutils , bash , and the kernel + grub to boot it , then where does all the other folders come from on those linux distro's
<Daskreech> mr-rich: Not quite sure what that would mean but lets say no
<Daskreech> nate_: They aren't needed for the most part
<nate_> That is hard to believe since I use /dev for device files , etc , usr, var contains alot of programs but your saying I can put those files where ever I want
<nate_> So i could create a linux os that has a totally different directory structure ?
<semitones> hey, would anyone be able to take a look at this bug I posted? It's about installing kubuntu-desktop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/854370
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854370 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "installing kubuntu-desktop fails to warn gdm users" [Undecided,New]
<SunTsu> nate_: you could create a linux installation with a different directory layout, but I doubt that it is a good idea
<semitones> i want to see if i'm really off base suggesting that, or if it makes sense
<nate_> For what reason? as long as everything is in the path then I cann't see what could go wrong?
<nate_> and coreutils has the path command
<rapidsp> hi
<SunTsu> nate_: well, you would need to touch lots of things, like installation target paths, MANPATH, lots of stuff relying on things being where POSIX and FHS want them to be
<rapidsp> where is kmail settings (data sources) now?
<rapidsp> kubuntu 11.10
<SunTsu> nate_: nate_ doable, but lots of work and only recommended when you really know what you are doing - which I take the liberty to doubt ;)
<nate_> I see then for now I am interested in how/where the dev , proc , sys folders are created
<avihay> nate_: As far as I understand, the directories in the root are also divided like that by the way the files are being used. it would make sense to mount them on different media types to complement their access usage/type
<avihay> or even just file systems
<nate_> I know they are used I use dev to access alot of devices , but I don't know how this is tied to the compiled kernel I have
<Demicolon9> Silly novice question: How do I tell KpackageKit to stop bugging me about the available distribution upgrade? (I'm really happy to finally have a stable setup and don't want to change things for a while)
<Kalidarn> hi, just upgraded and i'm getting an issue with the network not able to be detected and long boot times but when i login the network is actually detected
<Kalidarn> is there a solution to this?
<Kalidarn> then when i login i get another error
<SunTsu> nate_: those directories are created on first install
<Kalidarn> "Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to sucket 'var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<SunTsu> nate_: /dev/ is a convention, you can create device files all over the place, still, if you expect programs to find them you best leave them under /dev
<nate_> yes, that is if you download a distro I am starting from scratch and have just the kernel , grub , coreutils?
<SunTsu> nate_: look at the linux from scratch website
<SunTsu> it explains it all and guides you to a working system
<nate_> really you can create device files that work like /dev/hda1 , /dev/dsp ,...etc
<avihay> Demicolon9: there are options somewhere, but I recommand you remove kpackagekit, and install a real package manager
<SunTsu> and I still think that this is the wrong place to discuss that
<Demicolon9> avihay, Already using synaptic ;)
<avihay> good!
<Demicolon9> avihay, Don't know how I didn't think of just uninstalling KpackageKit,lol
<nate_> I have it has a pdf that tells you about some of the packages that is how I got coreutils
<avihay> remove it and it will stop trying to break your system
<Demicolon9> avihay, Thanks xD
<avihay> I have, and I don't have issues
<SunTsu> nate_: all that counts is that they are special files like block devices and have certain major/minor numbers. Things like devfs create them on the fly, still you can create them with makedev - some e.B. rootkits do that
<nate_> is their some way to create dev files with just using coreutils that I compiled ?
<SunTsu> chintan: depends on what they contain
<nate_> makedev where is that located ?
<SunTsu> er, withcout chintan: - was meant for nate_
<SunTsu> nate_: maybe you might want to visit some linux from scratch channel, last I checked this was about kubuntu
<ssfdre38> is there a way to switch from gdm to kdm for boot up cause the update switched it from kdm to gdm
<ssfdre38> im not even going to say anything about his name
<Demicolon9> =O I've finally achieved it! Fully accelerated 720p flash video, on a dual monitor setup, without screen tearing!
 * Demicolon9 celebrates *
<Demicolon9> Turns out my final mistake was the easiest one to fix. The timing of vsync seems to be set to the right display, rather than the left one, so that's why it was tearing on the left.
<Demicolon9> so I'm just watching there now =P
<Eruaran> Does anybody know how to fix the digital clock so it actually shows 12hour time instead of 24?
<Demicolon9> Eruaran, afaik that's a system wide setting. At least the widgets dealing with other things that are metric vs. imperial are controlled by the system-wide options
<Eruaran> The time format in my local settings are as follows - PH:MM:SS AMPM
<Eruaran> The digital clock will not show 12 hour time.
<Demicolon9> Eruaran, In locale-> 'Other' what options are set
<Eruaran> How is page size, measurement system, and byte size units relavent?
<Demicolon9> measurement system is what lots of plasma widgets (addmitedly lazyly) check
<Eruaran> its in metric (as it should be)
<Eruaran> System Settings is showing 5:28pm but the widget will not show 12 hour time
<Demicolon9> Eruaran, try hour as HH
<Demicolon9> instead of PH
<Demicolon9> scuse me hH not HH
<Eruaran> that changes it to 24 hour time
<Eruaran> exactly what I don't want
<Demicolon9> Eruaran,  sorry I got your issue backwards.. with timje set to PH:MM:SS AMPM, my clock shows Night/Day
<Eruaran> System Settings shows the time correctly. The digital clock on the panel does not.
<Demicolon9> have you relogged and/or deleted and reset the widget since since the change
<Eruaran> I have tried everything
<Eruaran> removing the widget and replacing, relogged, rebooted
<Demicolon9> Eruaran, wow. Sorry to not be of much help, then. All I can say is with the same settings, for me, it's working
<Demicolon9> both as panel clock and as desktop widget
<tdignan> I can see the mic from my webcam in alsamixer, and I put it at the top priority in "Phonon" in System Preferences, but Cheese is not using it to record audio
<tdignan> How can I fix this? It seems Cheese does not have a preference for it.
<tdignan> :( now its even working in pulseaudio.
<tdignan> but not in cheese
<nate_> what is the difference between GTK+ and Gnome?
<nate_> is GTK+ just the library that Gnome was built with?
<tdignan> GTK+ is a library. Gnome is a desktop environment
<tdignan> yes, and several others
<nate_> others like?
<nate_> other then kde
<floown> Hello. I'm trying upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10 but it seems to stop at 60% with the nautilus-dropbox packet. Can I kill the process and release it with a command?
<Arnold> If you want to compare a library, that would be QT instead.
<GirlyGirl> floown: Yes you can
<floown> GirlyGirl: ok, and what's the command, please?
<GirlyGirl> floown: Is it at installing stage or download stage?
<floown> GirlyGirl: ? Hum.... I have install it truth the configuration panel, in graphic mode
<GirlyGirl> floown: are you upgrading right now?
<floown> GirlyGirl: thx, it's ok, I have kill the windows and have continue with a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GirlyGirl> floown: That's fine ... when you finish run "sudo apt-get install -f" to be safe
<GirlyGirl> floown: then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<yofel> don't forget to run 'sudo apt-get install -f' and 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' after that (it's ok if both commands do nothing)
<Daskreech> mr-rich: should be fixed to say LibreOffice soon thanks
<tdignan> I can see that my webcam mic is in pavucontrol and working, but apps cant read it when I set mic to "pulse"
<tdignan> any ideas?
<Daskreech> nate_: It needs to have /etc/ and /root on the same partition as /
<Daskreech> nate_: /dev is not real it's just there to be nice to the user
<GirlyGirl> I have a funny conflict with gnome/unity and kde .... when ever I start kde after leaving gnome , kde crashes back to kdm. On the second attempt it works but desktop effects fail and need some manual work to get it working again.
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: try lighdm
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: try lightdm
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: Sorry, I'm not
<GirlyGirl> Nothing to do with KDM, if I use only KDE it works fine
<GirlyGirl> I am about to remove gnome actuall, I was just wondering if there is a fix
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: what is the compositer you are using?
<emomilol> oh disturbing thing in kde. when singleklicking besides tabs in chromium, it for some reason makes window small. any hints on why?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: kwin for kde, mutter for gnome-shell and compiz for unity
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: do you see any error messages in the systemlog?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: can you post a snapshot here?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> one min
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: http://bayimg.com/NAKJPaaDH on the blue field next to the new tab icon. if i click there it happens
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: http://bayimg.com/oAKJaAaDH this happens
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: did you try disabling the desktop effects?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: Did you read my question ... why would I disable them ?
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: This happens only in chromium right? What is your chromium version
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: That is not a solution as the hardware is capable of running desktop effects on kde
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: driver fault may crash the xserver and it will land you back to kdm, so try without desktop effects
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: It works fine if I never login to Gnome
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: if I use gnome, on the first attempt to login to kde it crashes (and yes it is because desktop effects are on), on second attempt it works
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: did you try disabling the desktop effects
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl: anything in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: thats where it occured.
<GirlyGirl> SunTsu: no
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: 14.0.835.202
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: same thing in google chrome
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: what happens when you click the small tabs
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: clicking on a tab is no problem. small or big
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: let me check
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd:  Only error message is from kwin "Desktop effect have been disabled because they caused kwin to crash, enable openGL detection again" somehow gnome locks up 3d acceleration for itself when you use it
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl: maybe there's some leftovers from gnome still running that lock OpenGL
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: Do you see anyother compositor process running when in kde
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: kwin is responsible for all desktop composition in kde
<GirlyGirl> including applying composition to plasma
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl: I'd compare ps before running gnome to ps after logging out again. BTW: does logging back into gnome work?
<GirlyGirl> SunTsu: Same thing you have to login in gnome twice
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: What is your graphic crad
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: What is your graphic card
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: Intel Arkendale GMA 950 (27ae)
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl: with the first re-login effectively killing X11? I have seen that occur with nvidia boxes, had that on my laptop some time ago
<GirlyGirl> SunTsu: Yes
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: SunTsu Anyway, I just removed gnome unity and gnome-shell stuff as I never planned to use it anyway, I was just trying it out
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: good
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl: OK, if you are inclined to play around some more, maybe you could try a different graphics driver, like vesa or framebuffer
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: for me kdm didnt work when i had unity, gnome and kde together
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: i used lightdm
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: did you find the reason on the tab thing?
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: i am checking
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: cool
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: can you try one thing for me?
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: goto this folder .config/chromium/Default/
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: its in you home directory
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: close all the instances of the chromium browser
<nate_> I am get confused with some terminalogy what is the difference between x11, gnome , kde , GTK+ , QT, GDK?
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: i am in place
<GirlyGirl> nate_:  x11 - The process that handles GUI display, gnome, kde two desktop interfaces... gtk, qt development toolkits to make gui apps
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: did you close all the browser instances?
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: can you see a fine named Preferences?
<SunTsu> nate_: x11 is tha graphics architecture, gnome and kde are desktop environments running on x11, GTK+/QT development libraries for graphical environments, gdk - another graphics library
<emomilol> yes
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<GirlyGirl> nate_: On the windows side ... Interface is Explorer.exe .... Toolkit Winforms or Windows presentation foundation
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: rename it to some name
<emomilol> done
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: now try the browser and check you get the problem?
<GirlyGirl> nate_: And x11 is not needed because window's kernel has something similar embedded
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: yes. dont you get it on your side?
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: no
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: problem still exists?
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: yes. when clicking cursor changes to move
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: do you have a backup of your bookmarks?
<SunTsu> nate_: as I said earlier, you might want to start from the beginning. Maybe grab a good boot on the basics
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: you suggestion to get rid of .config/chromium ? :)
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: no just try renaming it and see if it works
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: it is always best to have a backup
<nate_> so would I be correct in saying all the graphics enviroments like gnome , kde, ...etc are running on x11
<SunTsu> er "good book" of course
<phoenix_firebrd> nate_: not for long
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: yes still exists
<phoenix_firebrd> he he
<SunTsu> maybe I should read one about typing
<nate_> but for now?
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: only happens when window is maximized. hang on. recorded it.
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: can you goto to tools menu in browser
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: then to extensions
<nate_> also is the graphical libraries like GTK+ , GDK , QT the ones that created gnome , kde ,...etc
<SunTsu> nate_: yes, but gnome/kde are called desktop environments
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: sorry that is not for chromium
<SunTsu> nate_: kde is written in QT mostly while gnome AFAIK is GTK
<SunTsu> .o0( Gnome ToolKit, non? )
<nate_> ok , then what is GDK / what is it used for?
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: <backup your bookmarks and purge and reinstall chromium> or <install chrome and see if the problem exists there>
<SunTsu> nate_: there's a fabulous invention, where you can throw those acronyms and get answers, it's called search engine, may I introduce you to the most favorite one? http://google.com
<phoenix_firebrd> nate_: start reading about linux and in 6 moths you will get a good idea of it, you know there is no fastrack way to learn properly
<emomilol> phoenix_firebrd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug97eoktOwA
<SunTsu> especially it's nonsense to get people write stuff that's written more precisely everywhere else
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: did you post that video?
<GirlyGirl> nate_: Yes gnome and kde need X11 to run
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: omg is that your problem
<SunTsu> OK, GTK is Gimp ToolKit, not Gnome, still close
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: that will happen for us, that is ment to happen
<emomilol> but why! that is so disturbing!
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol:  ha ha ha
<emomilol> think its not happening in gnome
<emomilol> on double click sure, but not single click
<phoenix_firebrd> emomilol: if you want file a wish in chromium bug reporting
<floh79> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 11.10. But I noticed there is no aptitude.
<floh79> So what tool replaced aptitude?
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: cli or gui?
<GirlyGirl> floh79: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: try muon
<floh79> cli
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: aptitude was removed from 11.04 onwards
<floh79> I want know if there are successor of aptitude.
<floh79> phoenix_firebrd: Thanx. Do you know why?
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: there is some problem with aptitude
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: many of the developers said it breaks the system
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: also for saving space in the cd image they removed it
<floh79> phoenix_firebrd: That is why I asked because I don't want break my system.
<floh79> phoenix_firebrd: So you suggest muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: muon is very good
<emomilol> never heard of
<floh79> Hm... 'man muon' tells me about Qt. Huh?
<krise> does anybody know why i dont have a sound with amarok and youtube, but i have sount with vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: if you feel their is any problem with dependencies try this "sudo apt-get check"
<krise> updated yestarday
<krise> kubuntu
<emomilol> ah its graphical!
<floh79> emomilol: Now you mentioned it. I found it in gui.
<floh79> Well, thank you phoenix_firebrd.
<phoenix_firebrd> floh79: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: can you check what is your current phonon backend
<phoenix_firebrd> nate_: are you new to programming?
<krise> phoenix_firebrd how can i doo that
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: goto to system settings
<krise> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: goto multimedia
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: on the left panel select phonon
<krise> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: o the right there is a tab called backend , select it
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: In the backend list, what is on the top?
<krise> yes
<krise> gsstreamer
<krise> the only one
<krise> Gstreamer
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: other than vlc , do you hear sound from something else, like the login sound etc
<krise> yes i hear login sound
<krise> only have problems in web
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: are you using a laptop?
<krise> and amarok
<krise> laptop yes, probook 4520
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: did you increase the pcm level in kmix?
<krise> nope it looks ok
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: while playing any audio in amarok ,can you check the volume level of it playback streams in kmix
<krise> yes but nothing happens
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: does think happened in 11.04 or it happens just in 11.10
<krise> with the 11.10
<krise> never had this problem before
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: wait
<krise> ok
<krise> phoenix_firebrd i have to go
<krise> i try to get help later
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: ok bye
<krise> thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: yw
<floown> Ok, I have upgrade to 11.10 but I can't access the Kmail now. The migration tools seems to failed. How can I retrieve my mails now?
<floown> "KMail a rencontré une erreur fatale et va s'arrêter maintenant.
<floown> L'erreur est : Échec de la récupération de la collection de la ressource." <---------- this is the error message
<well_laid_lawn> but it's in french
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> what default xorg version is in 11.10?
<noaXess> 1.7 or 1.8?
<Bluscream_Laptop> is anyone speaking german in here?
<Bluscream_Laptop> is
<GirlyGirl> Bluscream_Laptop: Go to the german channel
<Bluscream_Laptop> whats his name
<GirlyGirl> Bluscream_Laptop: #kubuntu-de
<Bluscream_Laptop> thanks :-)
<Bluscream_Laptop> omg im so stupid
<noaXess> Bluscream_Laptop: yes.. but this is the english channel :)
<Bluscream_Laptop> i writethis in the german chennel
<Bluscream_Laptop> channel
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: Just before him someone comes for french! ... I speak French luckily for him so I caught up in the right channel
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: hehe... yeah.. but.. i think.. here are always more people and here is more knowhow then in other channels ;)..
<noaXess> so better to learn english..
<Bluscream_Laptop> thats right
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: No problem for me French is a second language so I hang out in that channel too
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: aha.. cool.. from where are you?
<Bluscream_Laptop> germany
<noaXess> Bluscream_Laptop: yeah.. and some error messages are normally in english ;)
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: Uk
<noaXess> ch
<Bluscream_Laptop> thats what im saying
<GirlyGirl> CLI is in english
<noaXess> jep
<Bluscream_Laptop> from the united kingdom
<Bluscream_Laptop> this summer i was there
<Bluscream_Laptop> in london
<noaXess> hey Bluscream_Laptop.. now what's your problem? maybe we can help.. or give hints ;)
<noaXess> and my other question..oineric, has it xorg 1.7 or 1.8 default?
<Bluscream_Laptop> i want to change (for testing only) my ubuntuinterface to kubunteinterface
<noaXess> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bluscream_Laptop> lets try :-)
<noaXess> but.. you never get back only ubuntu-desktop... it's not easy to erase kubuntu-desktop after installation
<GirlyGirl> Bluscream_Laptop: Please stay for more then "testing purposes" :d
<noaXess> maybe you install virtualbox and try kubuntu in a virtual machine
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: It is very easy
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: realy? it was difficult in earlier versions.. so if it's easy now.. then Bluscream_Laptop go ahead ;)
<GirlyGirl> Bluscream_Laptop:  noaXess http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Bluscream_Laptop> f***
<GirlyGirl> Bluscream_Laptop: noaXess  For the revese http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<GirlyGirl> !language | Bluscream_Laptop
<ubottu> Bluscream_Laptop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bluscream_Laptop> there was needed 342MB Diskspace
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: great.. # do link save; command successfully!
<Bluscream_Laptop> more
<Bluscream_Laptop> as i have
<Bluscream_Laptop> i have 2 patitions one with win7 and one with ubuntu
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: you know which xorg version is default in 11.10?
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: let me check
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: 1.7.6
<Bluscream_Laptop> there was needed 342MB Diskspace more as i have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: how can 1.8 be installed? is there a ppa?
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: xorg-edgers ppa
<GirlyGirl> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: thanks... great
<noaXess> i have a netbook with a intel gma500 graficcard.. and it is running perfect with 11.04.. but i want upgrade to 11.10 but then i need xorg 1.8 to get it running with the files from gma500-emgd ppa
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: xorg-edgers will have the updated intel drivers too
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: should work out of the box
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: so you mean with your hint, i dont need above ppa? that one from gma500 team?
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: Check and see, if it does not work then use it
<the_p_> hi. i have a little question to kwrite. where can i find a list of the different variables that are allowed in the header for printing? like %y and so on.
<noaXess> GirlyGirl: fine..
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: I would say don't use edgers
<GirlyGirl> noaXess: use only the ppa you linked
<ntr0py> How can i install software in Kubuntu? all i get from muon is "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<GirlyGirl> ntr0py: You type the correct password!
<ntr0py> It does not ask for password!!!
<GirlyGirl> ntr0py: Is this a fresh install?
<ntr0py> yes i installed ubuntu 11.10 in virtualbox and installed gnome-shell aswell as kde-desktop
<ntr0py> GirlyGirl: maybe there is something missing what should provide the password dialogue?
<GirlyGirl> ntr0py: Did you try rebooting ... if that does not work "kdesu muon" should work
<pam> Hi, am I the only one who has libre office that crash really a lot of times?
<pam> (expecially calc)
<GirlyGirl> pam: No mine works fine
<anathema> hi guys. i have a bug to search where i must go?
<GirlyGirl> pam: Which version do you have
<GirlyGirl> anathema: bigs.kde.org if its a kde bug
<GirlyGirl> anathema: sorry bugs.kde.org
<GirlyGirl> anathema: If its kubuntu specific launchpad.net
<ntr0py> GirlyGirl: There seems to be a missing depencency on polkit-kde-1:" sudo apt-get install polkit-kde-1 ; sudo reboot " solved it...
<GirlyGirl> ntr0py: I see
<anathema> GirlyGirl, it's a kmail bug I think. An error notification and kmail fatal error
<GirlyGirl> anathema: bugs.kde.org
<pam> GirlyGirl: 3.4.3 under 11.04, but it's not just the last version, also previous
<pam> previouses*
<anathema> GirlyGirl, thanks but it appeared after the upgrade so I must search and in the launchpad?
<GirlyGirl> anathema: no its a kde bug and a completely different version was made and this was included in 11.10
<GirlyGirl> 11.04 - Kmail 1 11.10 Kmail2
<GirlyGirl> Looks similar but its a complete unde the hood remake
<bigjools> kmail2 has got about a million bugs
<GirlyGirl> pam: Try running libreoffice from terminal and see what error causes the crash and then report that as a bug
<GirlyGirl> bigjools: Give it time it will mature
<bigjools> it will, but unfortunately that doesn't help 11.10 users
<anathema> Ok I see
<anathema> I will search at bugs.kde.org
<u19809> bigjools : i agreee ... i  cannot send any email
<anathema> thanks GirlyGirl . Anyone who has error notification about Mail dispatcher agent ?
<u19809> yes I have
<bigjools> I had to completely blow away my kmail settings (well the upgrade did that for me) and reconfigure it
<bigjools> it works now
<u19809> I get errors that KIO:Trasnferjob:slotData mimetype() not emitting when sending ...
<u19809> bigjools : did that preserve you mails ?
<bigjools> yes they are on imap
<u19809> bigjools : what did you remoe exactly ? Hmm. mine are in mbox
<u19809> I think
<bigjools> backup profusely :)
<anathema> I have never used Kmail in 11.04
<anathema> and I get errors in Kmail and dispatcher agent on login in 11.10
<bigjools> I am going to use something else now, it's not fit for general use
<anathema> It's the only problem that I have in the upgrade
<u19809> bigjools : can you migrate from kontact to firebird ?
<bigjools> no idea, I guess we will find out
<u19809> indeed ...
<bigjools> I think they both have good export/import functionality
<bigjools> so should be ok
<u19809> downloading now ...
<u19809> bigjools : thunderbird I meant
<sagaci> any new 11.10 kubuntu users, is kppp installed by default?
<GirlyGirl> sagaci: it is
<sagaci> thanks
<anathema> I can't find the bug that I have
<anathema> i searched in the forums i found a similar problem and the solution isn't working for me
<anathema> this is the prob: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118353.msg274885#msg274885
<avihay> how do I make the strigi service start working?
<daswandi> update bermasalah
<snikker> hi, i've installed kubuntu 11.10, but when i try to install firefox or any other package, an error message tell me that thepackage can not be authenticated. how can i fix this?
<daswandi> makasih udah ketemu masalah nya
<GirlyGirl> snikker:  1 s
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: from you are trying to install?
<snikker> GirlyGirl: ok
<GirlyGirl> snikker: sudo apt-get install polkit-kde-1
<GirlyGirl> snikker: should sort it
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: from repo on internet
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: no are you using muon or using command line
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: were you handling snikker?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: muon
<snikker> GirlyGirl: the package is already installed
<GirlyGirl> snikker: Is that the eact error message
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: but same thing if i use apt-get from command line
<GirlyGirl> snikker: Please give the exact error from ap-get
<GirlyGirl> on paste.ubuntu.com
<snikker> GirlyGirl: the apt-get say that polkit-kde-1 is already at the latest version
<GirlyGirl> snikker: I mean the error could not authenticate
<daswandi> .
<snikker> GirlyGirl: the translation is: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated  .... Install this packages without authenticate [y/n]?
<GirlyGirl> snikker: Do you have a ppa enabled?
<snikker> GirlyGirl: i've all default settings
<snikker> it's a fresh install
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: there was a certificate error for a mirror
<GirlyGirl> snikker: Ok then in kmenu type "software sources"
<GirlyGirl> and launch the app
<snikker> GirlyGirl: i've got "software center"
<GirlyGirl> snikker: then change download from combo box to "main server"
<GirlyGirl> snikker: Open muon
<snikker> GirlyGirl: i've already set main server in muon
<GirlyGirl> snikker: Now do "sudo apt-get update"
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: what happens when you give ues in cli mode of installation?
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: what happens when you give yes in cli mode of installation?
<snikker> GirlyGirl: after apt-get update it work! thank you
<roland> Hi. I tried running kmail2 and it asked me if i want to migrate stuff from kmail, it failed, and now kmail fails to load because of resource error
 * GirlyGirl thinks "Ah another person complaining about kmail2"
<phoenix_firebrd> roland: check if there is any problem with akonadi
<GirlyGirl> roland: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: was that a known issue, they havent spedified it in the release notes
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: They have
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release Under kontact 4.7
<roland> it was mentioned "might fail" not "fails all the time"
<krion> fyi typo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu < upgrade to 11.04 instead of 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: sorry my mistake
<GirlyGirl> krion: Where??
<grey_> phoenix_firebrd: how to check whether there's a problem with akonadi?
<GirlyGirl> krion: ok found
<phoenix_firebrd> grey_: open akonadi configuration
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: can akonadi be used to sync kjots with ubuntuone?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: No
<GirlyGirl> Not to my knowledge at least
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: anyother way to sync kjots to a cloud
<CruX|> in new kubuntu is Xorg or wayland ?
<phoenix_firebrd> CruX|: xorg
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: Maybe just send to config file to cloud
<CruX|> phoenix_firebrd: thx
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: thats improper
<phoenix_firebrd> cafe2: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> cafe2: sorry wrong nick
<phoenix_firebrd> grey_: GirlyGirl will help you with the problem
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: What problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: grey_has problem with calenders after data migration
<GirlyGirl> grey_: What is wrong with the calendars after migration
<grey_> GirlyGirl: I cannot advise calendar to import my std.ics. I cannot even add new entries to calendar (context menu is grayed out.)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Read this before upgrading https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmai
<GirlyGirl> grey_: open "personal information" in system settings and check the status of things
<GirlyGirl> grey_: Is it working?
<kantesh> i need help...my my wired network is disabled .
<daswandi> ./
<larsemil> hmm only one of my two monitors shows up in kde4. Using nvidia driver. nvidia-settings finds both but cant find anything on how to activate monitor nr 2.
<larsemil> also xrandr does not show it at all either
<aditirex> having a problem with sound on oneiric -  I get no sounds on a xonar dx card , even if it's seen in phonon and alsamixer
<aditirex> no dmesg , no error , nothing, pavucontrol also sees things ok
<larsemil> do i really have to create xorg.conf manually?
<aditirex> but I get to sound , and works in win , also a usb headset works in kubuntu
<aditirex> I have upgraded from 11.04
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<aditirex> any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> aditirex, I just arrived, what was your question?
<aditirex> I have no sound on a xonar dx card
<aditirex> but it works with a usb headset
<aditirex> hy
<aditirex> upgraded from 11.04
<GirlyGirl> aditirex: does test playback work in system settings > Multimedia
<aditirex> noup
<aditirex> the card works ... since I tried with win7 , and it worked before the upgrade
<BluesKaj> aditirex, do tou have any sound in system settings>multimedia >phonon> devices test ?
<GirlyGirl> aditirex: in terminal ... killall pulseaudio  then pulseaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: one more person was facing this same issue, no sound anywhere expect vlc
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, lets track the problem down
<aditirex> I have the device listed in multimedia
<aditirex> adi@adi-desktop-natty:~$ pulseaudio
<aditirex> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<aditirex> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<eeanm> so 11.10. any good? :)
<GirlyGirl> aditirex: When you press test does a failure notification pop up?
<GirlyGirl> eeanm: #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> does the test button at the bottom give any sound if you click on it, aditirex?
<aditirex> no
<GirlyGirl> aditirex: When you press test does a failure notification pop up?
<aditirex> noup
<phoenix_firebrd> aditirex: do you get sound in vlc?
<aditirex> no sound in vlc
<aditirex> and I've tried with exaile too
<sagaci> any action/command to delete/reset the kde panel?
<BluesKaj> aditirex, open a terminal , type alsamixer , what sound card is listed at the top left?
<phoenix_firebrd> sagaci: right click on the desktop, in the menu select panel-> default panel
<aditirex> Card: Xonar DX                                                                                                                                           F1:  Help               │
<aditirex> │ Chip: AV200
<sagaci> phoenix_firebrd, thanks, I'll try that
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: plasma will crash
<phoenix_firebrd> sagaci: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: what?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: add default panel has a bug causes plasma to crash
<aditirex> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e06712a6086c6042cabd75942480b6bde3454e70 , generated by alsa tool , if this helps
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: in 11.10?
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: let me try
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: no problem here
<GirlyGirl> phoenix_firebrd: 4.7.1 or 4.7.2?
<BluesKaj> ok make sure all ctrls in alsamixer have 00 in the box , no Ms, and turn them up to at least 90%, aditirex
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: 4.7.1
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:i missed that
<larsemil> How do i get my bottom panel to strech to all monitors!?
<sagaci> GirlyGirl, didn't for me
<aditirex> @BluesKaj : same thing
<larsemil> How do i get my bottom panel to strech to all monitors!?
<salo> hey, sorry for this newb question, but is there a keyboard shortcut to move a application from one virtual desktop to another, or a way to configure that?
<BluesKaj> aditirex, sudo modprobe snd_virtuoso
<phoenix_firebrd> larsemil: did you check the settings "display and monitors"
<aditirex> no change
<BluesKaj> aditirex, you may have to restart your player
<larsemil> phoenix_firebrd: yes and found nothing there about panel
<aditirex> ok
<aditirex> hmm
<phoenix_firebrd> aditirex: press b and then tab to get BluesKaj's nick
<aditirex> ??
<aditirex> BluesKaj:  In Phonon I see only PulseAudio Sound Server now
<BluesKaj> does it give any test sound
<aditirex> BluesKaj: noup
<BluesKaj> aditirex, do this in the terminal , sudo alsa force-reload
<aditirex> BluesKaj: Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-usb-audio snd-hwdep snd-usbmidi-lib snd-virtuoso snd-oxygen-lib snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-mpu401-uart snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device (failed: modules still loaded: snd-usb-audio snd-hwdep snd-usbmidi-lib snd-virtuoso snd-oxygen-lib snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-timer snd-seq-device).
<aditirex> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-usb-audio snd-hwdep snd-usbmidi-lib snd-virtuoso snd-oxygen-lib snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-mpu401-uart snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device.
<FloodBotK1> aditirex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> aditirex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> then reboot , unfortunately reboot requirements are becoming more coomonplace
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Won't deletin .pulse help?
<salo> is ther
<salo> e no way?
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, sometimes yes , sometimes no ...it's atoss up
<GirlyGirl> !enter | salo
<ubottu> salo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: upon googlling , deleting .pulse fixed the no audio issue
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, not always , I need PA audio for web audio content to work , depends on the alsa driver and whether it works properly with PA
<mki_____> i have a problem: distribution update crashed. I rebooted, system is still working. But I fear that system is in an unstable state. What should I do? Is there a way to tell the updater that it should try to continue?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i meant the .pulse the configuration file
<GirlyGirl> mki_____: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<mki_____> GirlyGirl: Thanks I'll try
<GirlyGirl> mki_____: If anything is left it will complete it
<phoenix_firebrd> I dont like the new recovery menu
<BluesKaj> aditirex, in the terminal , lsmod | grep snd_virtuoso
<rghvdberg> just installed kubuntu on my netbook
<rghvdberg> i'm impressed
<BluesKaj> !paste | aditirex
<ubottu> aditirex: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rghvdberg> gonna install it on my pc also :-)
<mki_____> ok apt-get install -f did something with flash-installer. I'm surpriced (scared) how fast it went. Is there a way to check if the distribution update is really complete?
<rghvdberg> i hate unity :p
<GirlyGirl> rghvdberg: Welcome to KDE
<BluesKaj> rghvdberg, we don't hate in here , we just find alternatives :)
<phoenix_firebrd> aditirex: is your problem fixed?
<rghvdberg> checking the FAQ ...
<mki_____> as a result of the dist upgrade, kubuntu forgot about my wlan password. Is this normal?
<rghvdberg> is there a key shortcut to lauch apps ? (like ALT-F2)
<BluesKaj> rghvdberg, yes alt+f2 :)
<rghvdberg> alt+f2 doesn't work ...
 * rghvdberg is gonna brb
 * rghvdberg is eating
<GirlyGirl> rghvdberg: It has to work!
<BluesKaj> rghvdberg, mkae sure your KB isn't locked
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: when having unity, gnome and kde the alt+ f2 didn't work for me
<phoenix_firebrd> GirlyGirl: i had to run krunner again to get alt+f2 running
<BluesKaj> I use the run command by right clicking on the desktop , it's faster for me
<u19809> anybody here knows how I can get kmail2 to send SMTP messages ? It seems to be unwilling after upgrade to 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: every time you want to launch a program you goto desktop?
<GirlyGirl> brb
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, nope just the run box
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hey
<phoenix_firebrd> u19809: that is a known issue
<phoenix_firebrd> u19809: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<u19809> phoenix_firebrd : that is nice to know :(
<BluesKaj> I have my fav apps in the panel and launch them form there, phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you must be a fan of openbox
<BluesKaj> not really , I ddnt like open box much
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> <---- old windows guy , that's why I have apps in the panel
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: me too
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i prefer the favorites in kmenu
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i tried putting some apps on the panel , but my hand always goes to the kmenu
<BluesKaj> whatever is comfortable and works for you , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: my brain got accustomed to the start menu
<BluesKaj> I used to be an advocate of alsa without pulseaudio , but in some cases like my setup i need it ,. I don't like using it much but's necessary for my new pci soundcard and webaudio content . For some reason flash and other webaudio plugins don't work with the alsa driver for my m-audio soundcard.
<rishikanta> hello.. is this the right place to ask about KDE on ubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> rishikanta, yes
<rishikanta> how can I change the icon for an application in the menu items?
<well_laid_lawn> don't you edit the .desktop file for the application in /usr/share/applications ?
<well_laid_lawn> it'll point to the icon
<BluesKaj> rishikanta, right click on the kmenu , choose edit applications
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, i also use to play with alsa for a longtime before pulse, i wanted to implement a lowpass filter for my subwoofer, my creative soundblaster doesnt support onboard lowpass filter and mixer, i tried different alsaconfig . finially got working in all programs but, sound only works in one program ata atime
<rishikanta> the icon mentioned in .desktop file in /usr/share/applications points to the icon as shown in gnome menu, not KDE menu
<phoenix_firebrd> rishikanta: try what BluesKaj said
<BluesKaj> yeah phoenix_firebrd , well I listen to only one sound source at a time so PA wasn't necessary m and I don't use speaker directly connected to the soundacard , the digital passthru the spdif coax output to a DAC on my audio amp is all i use.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mine too
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i finally ended up using a lowpass filter in my amp
<BluesKaj> subwoofer out or preamp out to the sub , if it's a powered one
<rishikanta> yep, BluesKaj's suggestion worked... THANKS
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i couldn't get you
<Incarus6> where is the update function in muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: its the "check for update " button
<BluesKaj> on the audio amplifier Ione cab use the subwoofer out or preamp out to the sub , if the sub is a self-powered one
<Incarus6> phoenix_firebrd, I can't find that button ;)
<BluesKaj> one can use
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  oh
<rishikanta> I have another question.. can I make the kmenu launch with the Win button, like in Windows or Ubuntu 11?
<Incarus6> phoenix_firebrd, muon-updater seems to be an own application, But I can't even find muon-updater in kemnu, only moun-installer
<rishikanta> alt+f2 is fine for launching applications through command, but I'd love to have the Win button work as well
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: try to run it using the run dialog
<phoenix_firebrd> rishikanta: you cannot launch kmenu using the start button
<Incarus6> phoenix_firebrd, I know how I could run the updater, I was accustomed to search for updates in my package-manager
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: so can you start muon
<Incarus6> I think I'm going to report that as regression, because it is one imo
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: no
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: open muon
<Incarus6> it is opened
<yofel> Incarus6: the software center or package manager?
<yofel> the SC has no update option
<Incarus6> yofel, it is muon-installer, the updater is not accessible thorugh kmenu
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what do you mean?
<yofel> Incarus6: applications -> system -> package manager
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: muon has 2 seperate parts
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: check for updates and the apply
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: the muon you were talking about was not the muon he had open (had used the SC)
<Incarus6> yofel, that is right, got that. I was used to update through Computer > Package Manager
<yofel> Incarus6: ok, that it's not too visible would be a regression - agreed
<rishikanta> @phoenix_firebrd: is there any other keyboard combination to launch kmenu?
<Incarus6> the naming is misleading and it's the wrong part of muon under 'Computer' in my oppinion, because the old software manager in that menu could also install and remove packages and update packages, yofel
<phoenix_firebrd> rishikanta: try startbutton+z
<rishikanta> in ubuntu unity, I know we can't set win button to use as shortcuts with other keys - but I can set other combos like ctrl+alt
<yofel> Incarus6: the naming is clearly different, and the ubuntu software center can't install updates either
<Creap> I updated my 11.10 install yesterday with the packages from ppa backports, and now all my apps are hidden below the plasma desktop (except the system monitor for some reason). When I kill plasma-desktop, the apps show again, but obviously no panels or anything then
<phoenix_firebrd> rishikanta: do you know that now in unity the startbutton launches the dash
<Incarus6> yofel, the old software manager (now called Apper) is able to install updates
<phoenix_firebrd> Creap: can you paste a snapshot?
<BluesKaj> Creap, can you add the app icon-launchers to our panel from the kmenu ny right clickong on the app and choosing "add to panel " ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: muon is way better
<BluesKaj> your panel
<yofel> Incarus6: ok, and had a bunch of other issues, so muon was invented and has a more ubuntu-style layout
<rishikanta1> got disconnected earlier
<Incarus6> phoenix-firebrd, I am not saying that muon is bad, I'm allways open for new changes, but in my problem is the kmenu structure. They are using 'muon-installer' under the category 'Computer' instead of 'muon' which got more functions
<Incarus6> ^-in
<rishikanta1> @phoenix-firebrd: startbutton+z is same as alt+f2
<yofel> Incarus6: the "common" user is supposed to use the software center, not the package manager
<rishikanta1> startbutton+ any keys actually behaves the same
<yofel> Incarus6: where else *should* one have put the SC then?
<BluesKaj> synaptic still works for me as a reference and it also it's look is more configurable .like font size etc , than muon
<Creap> phoenix_firebrd: snapshot.. it's simply an empty desktop. when I alt-tab, I see the switcher and the app is temporarily visible, but then hides. I'm guessing the desktop is somehow "always on top"
<Creap> BluesKaj: there is no panel either
<Creap> I tried switching back from the binary ATI drivers to the default open source ones, brb
<BluesKaj> Creap, right click on the desktop , choose "add panel"
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: he killed plasma-desktop, what do you expect to be the result
<Incarus6> yofel, now I'm damned to search in my overloaded 'System'-category instead of getting updates with only 3 clicks, which makes the manual-update process more complicated
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, oops , didn't see that :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: :)
<yofel> Incarus6: feel free to file a bug against muon for that - I'm not saying you're wrong there
<BluesKaj> I thought he just lost the panel
<GirlyGirl> I feel that new users will prefer the center
<BluesKaj> damm ati proprietary drivers...hopeless
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: why?
<TheLastProject> ATI proprietary drivers are heaven to me compared to the crap Kubuntu 11.10 caused and is still causing =/
<Incarus6> yofel, I just wanted to here other oppinions so I can file that regression properly, thank you. I think the main problem is, that the manual update process got more complicated
<TheLastProject> Regression? Which one?
 * TheLastProject wants to know if it is one that happens to him as well
<GirlyGirl> Incarus6: The update notifier normally is used for updates
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, trouble is there's no consistency with most proprietaries , even the nvidia ones don't work half the time
<yofel> GirlyGirl: he's talking about manually updating
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have no problem with nvidia
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Maybe Muon center just needs an update all button then
<BluesKaj> me neither , phoenix_firebrd , but I stick with the current driver, which works ...mostly
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, thats what i do
<yofel> GirlyGirl: it's oriented on the ubuntu SC, that doesn't have an update button either
<GirlyGirl> Wouldn't harm to improve on that
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: There is no consistency in Kubuntu 11.10 anymore either :P All my GTK apps lost their theme and KDE refuses to apply GTK-related settings
<Incarus6> GirlyGirl, I'm used to update my system at any time I want, some people even disable the automatic update search
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: if you are talking about installing the driver from nvidia's website i am most of the time unsuccessful and get bugs
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: uh, you do know that's unsupported?
<Incarus6> yofel, is that an muon or an kemnu issue?
<yofel> Incarus6: not too sure, but should be muon
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> TheLastProject: erm... don't blame us for the gtk folks inventing a new version that's not compatible with gtk2 themes. Writing a theme isn't *that* easy
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, I heard a rumour tthat the KDE settings changes and gtk integration is on hold til kde 4.7.3 is released ... I'm having font probs with toolbar and titlbars on apps used as root
<phoenix_firebrd> kubuntu 11.10 is great, i have no issues till now
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Its easy but time consuming :d
<Incarus6> yofel, I'm not sure if it's a kmenu bug or a muon feature-regression, maybe a mix of both
<TheLastProject> yofel: I had 0 problems with GTK applications up until I upgraded Kubuntu 11.10. Rhythmbox wasn't updated as far as I know while updating to Kubuntu 11.10 =/
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: Any info on when that will be released? =/
<yofel> TheLastProject: yes, because 11.10 is the first release that has gnome3 and many apps switched to gtk3
<TheLastProject> yofel: Ah, so I guess Rhythmbox DID update then without me seeing it. That explains a lot...
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes the nvidia website drivers are proprietary , altho some are used as default in kubuntu by jockey , but nvidia recommends drivers that don't work for some cards
<Darael> I appear to have found a packaging error.  qdbus conflicts with itself, and thus won't install.
<TheLastProject> Well, guess I'll have to look for a decent Qt-based music player :P
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: The nvidia site driver (yes I know its not supported) gives me the best performance and least problems but needs a reinstall every kernel update
<yofel> hm, as a matter of fact, upstream oxygen has a gtk3 branch, I'll try it out later
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, thats right
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, which card ?
<TheLastProject> yofel: That sounds great o,o
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: amarok
<yofel> TheLastProject: kde has juk and amarok as music players, smplayer would be more of a media player, than music player
<TheLastProject> I dislike Amarok and Juk, unfortunately =/
<TheLastProject> Also, they don't react to the media keys on my mouse =/
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: try bangarang
<TheLastProject> Rhythmbox did used to do that (but not now for some reason)
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Will try that, thanks for the tip!
<Creap> after disabling the proprietary ati driver I can't even login anymore, I get the login screen, enter user/pass, and just get redirected back
<yofel> TheLastProject: as for 4.7.3, here's the schedule http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<TheLastProject> yofel: Okay, thank you!
<phoenix_firebrd> Creap: why did you disable the proprietary driver ?
<Creap> could it be that I disabled the driver but the open source one didn't get enabled again?
<Creap> phoenix_firebrd: because that was the otherchange I did before the reboot
<Creap> added backports, enabled the prop driver
<Creap> and then I read that the proprietary drivers on 11.10 were buggy
<Creap> for ati
<phoenix_firebrd> Creap: did you uninstall it?
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Does Bangarang support media libraries? And can it auto-update a folder it watches? I really need that functionality =/
<Darael> For some reason, qdbus in Oneiric (which a /tonne/ of stuff seems to depend on) a) has itself, without a version qualifier, in its Conflicts: line, b) thus won't install and c) prompts apt to try to resolve this by removing something in the region of ninety packages.  What gives?
<phoenix_firebrd>  TheLastProject it supports library , i dont know about the auto-update, just give it a try
<Creap> phoenix_firebrd: "Remove" in additional drivers, I'm not really used to the ubuntu way, but I did switch to ubuntu from opensuse to make managing proprietary drivers easier..
<TheLastProject> phoenix_firebrd: Okay, thanks!
<phoenix_firebrd> Creap: try to rename the xorg.conf to somethiing like xorg.cong.bak and try again
<Creap> ok
<Incarus6> yofel, did kubuntu decided to use muon instead of the old software manager or was that a kde decision? because it would be senseless to file a kde bug report if kubuntu changed the structure of kmenu and not kde
<yofel> Incarus6: kubuntu decision - kde has nothing to do with package managers
<yofel> the "official" muon bugtracker is bugs.kde.org though - but feel free to file a bug on launchpad for this issue
<yofel> the developer looks at both
<phoenix_firebrd> i am starting to suspect that Incarus6 is the developer of the kpackagekit
<yofel> he isn't, I know who is ;)
<Incarus6> phoenix_firebrd, I don't think so, kpackagekit wasn't better then muon ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> he he
<Incarus6> good idea, a will file out a bug report for muon (regression) because I don't have an account on launchpad :D
<GirlyGirl> kpackagekit was designed for rpm represitory compatibility as well ... seems to work better with rpm than deb at least when it just came out
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: when i started with muon, i didnt see the preview button, muon removed the entire desktop
<GirlyGirl> Adept (the kde3 version) used to be nice too
<Darael> For some reason, qdbus in Oneiric (which is a dependency of libqt4-dbus, which is in turn a dependency of /loads/ of things) a) has itself, without a version qualifier, in its Conflicts: line, b) thus won't install and c) prompts apt to try to resolve this by removing something in the region of ninety packages.  What gives?
<Incarus6> I can not even find "kpackagekit" as package in muon
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: apper
<yofel> it's not registered as an application, but that's not muon's fault
<yofel> 'muon' will find it
<phillip> Hi all
<phoenix_firebrd> phillip: hi
<phillip> I just upgraded to 11.10
<phillip> But - Now I can not start my PC
<phoenix_firebrd> phillip: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> phillip: whats happening
<phillip> I get starting System V runlevel compatibility [fail]
<phillip> Any clue where I can start ?
<phoenix_firebrd> phillip: was the update completed successfully?
<phillip> I thought so, it told me to restart and all was good.
<Incarus6> i was also used to find every installable package with my old software manager, yofel and phoenix_firebrd, but I'm going to live with the new software manager.. thank you both for your help ;)
<phillip> Can I rerun the upgrade from a live boot without having to format ?
<phoenix_firebrd> phillip: sorry buddy i have no idea of your problem, may be someone here will help you
<phillip> Thanks dude
<phillip> Anyone ?
<yofel> Incarus6: the muon package manager will list *every* package, the SC only "applications"
<phoenix_firebrd> Incarus6: yw
<yofel> however that was defined again
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: we have to improve Kubuntu documentation
<Darael> For some reason, qdbus in Oneiric (which is a dependency of libqt4-dbus, which is in turn a dependency of /loads/ of things) a) has itself, without a version qualifier, in its Conflicts: line, b) thus won't install and c) prompts apt to try to resolve this by removing something in the region of ninety packages.  What gives?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: talk to Darkwing - he'll be happy for any help
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: who is he
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you create a google plus account?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: David Wonderly https://launchpad.net/~david.wonderly
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: nope
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: only your blog, why not buddy?
<TheLastProject> Still impossible to disable "Recently Used" in the latest version of Kubuntu? =/
<yofel> I'm not a fan of "social networks" in general, even my blog is only there because it has a practical purpose
<yofel> TheLastProject: talk to kde, nothing we're going to change
<Incarus6> TheLastProject, that is also annoying me. Try to vote up that but on bugs.kde.org ;) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186986
<ubottu> KDE bug 186986 in widget-kickoff "Being able to turn off history/recently used" [Wishlist,New]
<yofel> Darael: hm, from what I know that's multiarch related, are you using aptitude?
<Darael> yofel: I /was/, yes.
<TheLastProject> Thanks for that link Incarus6
<yofel> Darael: aptitude has no multiarch support yet (bug 831768) - and if you disable multiarch while still having :i386 packages installed I've seen various package managers getting confused
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<yofel> bbl
<Darael> yofel: Ah.  I shall use apt-get instead, then.  At least until the bug is resolved.  Thanks.
<Incarus6> TheLastProject, you're welcome
<ScottyK> upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 complete, and so far everything is working. Thanks to everybody who worked on this release!!!!!!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottyK: +1
<Exposure> can I do a cli-based distro upgrade without manually editting apt.sources?
<Riddell> Exposure: do-release-upgrade  should do it, of course it'll edit sources.list itself
<Exposure> great
<ScottyK> For the desktop, I rebooted to just the command prompt and upgraded. For the Netbook, I'm going to let Kpackagekit do the upgrade and see what happens
<aleritty> Hi! I just installed kubuntu 11.10 with a problem: I selected to DO NOT format my (previously existant) home folder but the installer tried to format it anyway! I stopped it and now I'm recovering my partition structure, but please someone else try to reproduce this problem because can be really dangerous!
<Exposure> kpackagekit didn't work
<aleritty> and no, I'm not a noob, but now I can't try to test another time because I'm recovering my stuff (300GB partition, it will take a while!)
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: I can't reproduce this ... you must have made a mistake
<Exposure> maybe enable encryption and that caused it to reformat?
<Exilant> aleritty: home folder on partition for / or extra home partition?
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: i have not, I assure you... When I saw the installer "creating partition in /dev/sda7" I stopped it
<aleritty> Exilant: of course extra partition
<Exilant> sounds serious :(
<aleritty> Exilant: I'm not searching for help for my files (I can handle the recovery by myself) but please test this before a lot of people try to install
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: I have the same setup ... on an extra partition and it did not format it ... it will format it you selected edit and played with settings like filesystem type rather than just a mountpoint
<Incarus6> aleritty, please be more accurate,  have you used kubuntu 11.10 32bit desktop cd?
<Exposure> why can't I scroll through do-release-upgrade output :(
<GirlyGirl> Exposure: Buy a bigger screen :d
<phoenix_firebrd> Exposure: there is a key to scroll
<aleritty> Incarus6: yes, new install from kubuntu 10.10 32 bit desktop, I installed over an existing debian installation selecting to format /,/boot but not selecting for formatting /home
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: 10.10?
<Incarus6> Exposure, /var/log? ;)
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: sorry, 11.10
<aleritty> Incarus6: sorry 11.10
<Exposure> I get confused when shift-pageup doesn't work :(
<Incarus6> aleritty, debian have other names for partitions then ubuntu, are you sure that it tried to overwrite your home partition?
<Exposure> oh apparently it runs inside screen
<zero1> hi guys
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: I find that strange as I did the same thing (except the boot partition) and my home was not formatted .... If you are so sure file a bug on launchpad for ubiquity ... include all details and they will test it
<zero1> where i can find the update manager for kubuntu 11.10? gui
<GirlyGirl> zero1: ALT + F2 "muon-updater"
<aleritty> Incarus6: absolutely, my / is 18GB and my home is 280GB so i recognize directly from the dimension
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: I'm searching for a new test to search about what happened before filling the bug
<zero1> GirlyGirl, thanks!! is there any icon in application menu? I will get notified automatically in taskbar when new packets /updates are available?
<GirlyGirl> zero1: Provided auto updates are set yes
<zero1> Thanks so I must not enable it only wait for updates
<GirlyGirl> zero1: "muon" is in the app menu though its a different interface to upgrade there
<GirlyGirl> zero1: Use the start menu search to find it
<zero1> GirlyGirl, Software Manager. Is that?
<GirlyGirl> zero1: package manager
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: I did the same thing on my desktop and it did not format, but I can try again later in vbox
<zero1> GirlyGirl, ok thanks. is there any setting to set the update check time
<zero1> *sequence
<Incarus6> zero1, are you used to update via kmenu > Computer > Software manager ?
<zero1> yes
<zero1> I am upgraded to 11.10
<GirlyGirl> zero1: in muon updater see the menu Settings > software source
<zero1> already but I want to check for updates
<Incarus6> zero1, yeah, I allreade filed a bug report about that ;)
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: I don't know what happened, is the first time that something similar happens... And is not my first installation...
<zero1> Incarus6, what's the bug exactly?
<Incarus6> zero1, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283992
<zero1> thanks
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: [Errno 101] Network is unreachable (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=283992)
<Incarus6> ubottu? :D
<GirlyGirl> zero1: in muon updater see the menu Settings > software source
<zero1> also im facing a weid problem. ervery time i login i get an error notification about mail dispatcher. when i tried to launch kmail i get a fatal error about resourcs
<zero1> Is it a bug? i 've never used kmail or mail dispatcher in 10.04
<Exposure> kdelibs5-plugins : Breaks: kdevelop (< 4:4.2) but 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Exposure> wtf where did that came from :(
<GirlyGirl> !language | Exposure
<ubottu> Exposure: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Incarus6> zero1, same here, I think you disabled akonadi
<GirlyGirl> Exposure: What did you do to get that output?
<Exposure> apt-get dist-upgrade
<GirlyGirl> Exposure: In 11.04?
<Exposure> correct
<Exposure> sorted it out though
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: I found some other people in the kubuntu forums with older versions... This seems to randomly happen! this guy seems expert too: http://goo.gl/CFaYP
<Exposure> but I wonder what 3rd party repos installed that kdelibs5 package
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: Do you have ubiquity log files?
<GirlyGirl> Exposure: Maybe Kubuntu KDE updates ppa
<Exposure> the 'read this before upgrading' uyrl in the topic doesn't work
<zero1> GirlyGirl,  if i want to have mozilla firefox  +chrome latest version I must add new repositories from mozilla?
<zero1> because during the upgrade the installer disables some repos
<zero1> now i have only the defaults
<GirlyGirl> zero1: Yes enable it after the upgrade
<zero1> ok i will replace natty with oneiric?
<zero1> in repos url
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: of course not, I left the installer to recovery my files
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: Did the partition mount without problems afterwords?
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: Some thing I can think of is when you edited mountpoint ... in that dialog there is an additional format checkbox and a combobox for partition type .... if that partition type differed from the present state it will format the partition
<GirlyGirl> so lots of ways to do this
<GirlyGirl> 1) Format Checkbox on main partition page 2) additional format checkbox in edit partition dialogue 3) Mismatch in partition filesystem type
<Eruaran> Still cannot get a digital clock on the panel that gives 12 hour AM/PM time...
<Eruaran> Have installed on 3 systems
<Eruaran> All have the same problem
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: the partition is not mounting (it interrupted during the format) and now I'm recovering
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: i'm quite sure that i selected ext4 during the process
<Eruaran> Edit Applications just to change the Firefox icon in the Kickoff Application Laungher... Now Firefox disappears from Internet in the application launcher?????? Its only in favorites now... The same thing has happened to the Muon Software Centre...
<Eruaran> How do I get them back where they should be?
<GirlyGirl> aleritty: So file a bug ... the ubiquity team will check if it can be reproduced ... if so it will be fixed
<aleritty> GirlyGirl: I'm filling it
<GirlyGirl> Eruaran: delete /home/User/.kde/share/config/kickoffrc
<GirlyGirl> Eruaran: That will set default menu entries
<BluesKaj> alter , dunno if this still works , but I used to reinstall the OS without formatting anything and the previous conf files used to be in effect when after the installwas completed . I havent done it in a while tho.
<BluesKaj> oops,  aleritty ^
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, haha, you said alter :D you're not german, right?
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, nope , that was just a mistake , but my first language was swedish .... a long long time ago
<Eruaran> now its worse
<aleritty> BluesKaj: at the moment I don't have an home partition to mount, after the recovery succeded I will try to reinstall
<BluesKaj> aleritty, ok got it
<Eruaran> FIrefox is gone
<Eruaran> Muon Software Centre is gone
<Eruaran> completely gone
<GirlyGirl> Eruaran: logout and login
<Eruaran> I only have the muon package manager now and no software centre
<aleritty> I'm wondering if the installer thinked that my partition was different than ext4 and then formatted it... But there was no check symbol when I hitted "install"
<Eruaran> I have rebooted
<Eruaran> First the digital clock doesn't work, now items are disappearing from kickoff...
<Incarus6> Eruaran, try Edit > Restore to System Menu
<Eruaran> ty Incarus6, that worked
<Incarus6> Eruaran, problem fixed?
<Eruaran> Incarus6: yes ty (phew)
<Incarus6> you're welcome
<roland> Has anyone noticed a problem with "Safely remove Removable media (SD card) " ?
<roland> most of the time it says that "device is currently busy..."
<roland> running fuser /media/sdcardname tells me that dolphin  is using that file
<Cenbe> In the Muon package manager, clicking the "Package" column to sort list of packages doesn't seem to work right. Anybody else seeing this?
<roland> Anyone knows if this  "Safely remove Removable media (SD card) " problem is known by kde devs?
<Incarus6> Cenbe, screenshot please
<Incarus6> roland, have you tried to quit dolphin?
<roland> Incarus6: I closed all open dolphin windows, but a dolphin process was still running
<roland> Incarus6: I had to manually kill it...
<roland> Incarus6: I've had this same issue since 10.04 at least
<Incarus6> roland, you're free to file a bug report on bugs.kde.org ;)
<roland> Incarus6: ok, i
<roland> 'll do it at some point
<Cenbe> Incarus6: http://lyonlabs.org/muon-package-manager.png
<Cenbe> The ordering changes when I click the column header (and the arrow reverses), but it's not clear what's being sorted.
<Incarus6> Cenbe, interesting, its worth to report
<Incarus6> Cenbe, I can reproduce that. When using the search it is using another ordering (most matching or similar) and ignores any other
<shi-tianlong> can i use KDE with compiz?
<dacresni> before the update, I was having a common grub error "Alloc Magic Broken
<cablop> if i an use compiz in KDE i think i'll move to KDE and ditch unity and gnome
<OerHeks> cablop, yes you can use compiz, same CCSM in Kubuntu
<cablop> nice
<cablop> because KWIN runs extremely slow in my intel mobile graphic chip
<cablop> ok, KDE Plasma here i go
<GirlyGirl> shi-tianlong: Yes but kwin is better
<ubiMike> Hello guys
<sujith_h> Is there anyway to upgrade 11.04 version kubuntu to 11.10?
<sujith_h> i mean command line option
<gwallace123> sujith_h: You could try "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sujith_h> gwallace123: Thanks
<gwallace123> Since the release of 11.10 yesterday, I have not been notified by Kubuntu to do the upgrade to 11.10.  When I run apt-get dist-upgrade, I don't get anything.  I am running kernel 3.0.0.12, I think that was the last kernel update since the beta 2
<gwallace123> sujith_h: welcome, hope that helps.  I can't get the upgrade to run on my machine.
<sujith_h> ok
<opapo> how do you join images so they stack up in rows with imageMagick
<yofel> sujith_h: upgrade so 11.10 from the commandline are done with 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<yofel> *upgrades to
<dacresni> what is Alloc Magic?
<dacresni> how do I capture traces ?
<dacresni> the ones that cause the screen to go black and you have to restart ... are those kernel panics?
<sirfilip> kubuntu rocks
<dacresni> um help?
<sirfilip> just got it installed and my face hurts from hapiness
<yofel> dacresni: if you mean crash stacktraces, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<yofel> dacresni: alloc magic in what context?
<dacresni> thanks
<orst3n> its trash the new package manager muon isnt even able to disable prerlsed doftware updates
<dacresni> i get them sometimes when grub boots a kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> sirfilip: enjoy
<orst3n> it always gets rechecked
<orst3n> :p
<gwallace123> I tried the the do-release-upgrade and got a response back that no upgrades exist.  Can anyone tell me what kernel version I should be running for 11.10?
<yofel> dacresni: and black screen instead of login was the graphics driver just shutting the card off instead of doing something useful I think - not a kernel panic
<dacresni> OH
<dacresni> thats interesting
<yofel> gwallace123: 3.0.0-12
<phoenix_firebrd> i see a lot of negative comments on muon
<gwallace123> yofel: OK, just making sure I have been upgrade.  Thanks
<dacresni> so my grub background is cyan and so is the screen where the "alloc magic is broken " occurs
<dacresni> message occors
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: tell them to file bugs, complains that never reach the dev don't have any use
<dacresni> so i think is grub
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i wont do that, muon is very good and nothing wrong with it
<yofel> dacresni: hm, seems to be grub http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mint-linux/170539-what-does-alloc-magic-broken-mean.html
<phoenix_firebrd> muon is very good and felows you have to adapt the new interface
<orst3n> yofel i dont get why muon gets in final with such bugs.
<orst3n> is there no testing?
<orst3n> i like it, but with such a error..
<yofel> orst3n: sure there is, no grave issues have been found
<orst3n> ubuntu n00bs will like such failures..
<dacresni> ok, here's a more important one. I am going to try to update. and the graphics card as you say, is dying so I try CLI,
<yofel> orst3n: which pre-released software updates do you mean?
<dacresni> im only on wireless
<dacresni> how do i configure my wireless card via cli ?
<yofel> orst3n: hm, those shouldn't be on by default
<dacresni> orst3n:  there was testing. .. i was one of the beta testers ... kind of
<orst3n> i enabled them, but i cant disable them
<dacresni> i would submit bugs if i had a porblem with Muon
<orst3n> worked fine with synaptic
<dacresni> but then, thats a long way fo saying "works for me"
<yofel> orst3n: ok, reproduced o.O
<yofel> that's not muon but software-properties-kde though
<yofel> bug still
<orst3n> :)
<orst3n> ill use kubuntu since gutsy and in like every update there is a new buggy way to manage packages.
<orst3n> seens a few come and go already
<i1920x1080> the kmail migrator is failing on me miserably. This is potentially scary stuff. What am I supposed to do? Copy ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ to ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail2/ manually?
<yofel> i1920x1080: please read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<dacresni> ok,
<dacresni> ok, so should I contenu triggering the graphics bug doing a graphical update or triggering it doing a nongraphical update
<dacresni> perhaps i should phrase that better
<bodom> Hi there. After upgrading to oneric, network manager is erasing my resolv.conf at every boot. Any ideas on how to stop that?
<dacresni> hm
<dacresni> hmmm
<dacresni> you could reproduce your resolv .conf via network manager right?
<bodom> dacresni: what do you mean with "reproduce"?
<i1920x1080> yofel, thanks, I am getting much further than yesterday
<dacresni> rats, im kind of forgetting what resolv.conf does bodom, remind me please
<bodom> dacresni: it contains DNS/domain config
<dacresni> oh right,
<dacresni> thats what i mean you could inter all that information via network manager
<dacresni> you are using kde right?
<i1920x1080> is plasma notifier spamming me with "kmail folders: cannot modify emails in folder" normal? I must have gotten 600 notifications and it's still going?
<bodom> dacresni: yep, I'm using kde but I don't want network manager to touch my resolv.conf.
<dacresni> hmm
<dacresni> im saying that kde may be generating the resolv.conf using Network Manager
<cablop> how can i create a launcher for an app in a dock?
<cablop> i mean panel?
<cablop> how?
<dacresni> if you choose not to use it by installing some other network configuration tool,
<dacresni> is it a pannel widgit ?
<cablop> mmm i guess
<dacresni> how did it get in your pannel?
<cablop> i just right clicked on desktop and added an empty panel
<dacresni> no he app (what is this "app ')
<dacresni> ?
<dacresni> what is this app ?
<bodom> dacresni: network manager correctly says my interface is "unmanaged". I'm not using any other tool
<dacresni> oh ok,
<dacresni> hmm
<dacresni> sigh, it pains me to say this, sometimes ubuntu is easier than CentOS , ...... Sometime not
<cablop> i want to create a dock using a kde panel
<cablop> but the wuick launch thing is not working
<cablop> if the path to an app has an space then it is unable to create a launcher for it
<cablop> sigh
<dacresni> what path?
<dacresni> put qoutations around the path,
<dacresni> or a backslash in front of the space
<cablop> i cannot
<cablop> it asked me to browse for the application
<dacresni> what app? !
<cablop> then i browsed then clicked
<cablop> i added an empty panel
<cablop> then i added a quick launcher
<cablop> then i right clicked on it to add another launcher
<cablop> then it ask me to browse for the application, that is eclipse, not installed by any repo or anuthing
<bodom> well, I've uninstalled network-manager. Sounds drastic, but should solve my issue :)
<cablop> then i just browsed to the eclipse executable and
<cablop> it fails saying it cannot find it
<dacresni> bodom:  it should
<cablop> ¬¬
<dacresni> strange
<weboh> How do I download updates using the Ubuntu desktop?
<cablop> i am doing this a very very old fashioned style
<cablop> adding a folder view and putting .desktop files on them ¬¬
<cablop> no time to deal with buggy things :(
<dacresni> well,
<dacresni> you browsed to the eclips jar ?
<Guest30278> hi
<cablop> not a jar, it is a .sh
<dacresni> hmm
<cablop> well, not exactl;y a .sh, let me check what it is
<cablop> no, it is a binary
<Guest30278> just installed kubuntu 11.10 on a netbook, and i am wondering if it's possible to remove or autohide the top panel
<cablop> Guest30278: my recommendation don't use it in netbook mode
<dacresni> weboh: which desktop, theres's a program called kPackage kit
<cablop> then right click the panel, then more settings then autohide
<Guest30278> I have no problem doing it with a normal KDE desktop, but with the kubuntu netbook edition i can't find an option
<Tweev> I am trying to add a network printer but my KDE Control module crashes before I can get through the install new printer process.  Is there a way to do it from terminal?
<weboh> just find the update manager.
<Guest30278> cablop: thanks i just switched to desktop mode and my option is back :)
<cablop> :)
<i1920x1080> damn. kmail2 completely mangled several thousand messages into the wrong folders :/
<bodom> Mhhh... is there a way to restore the previous icon on the upper-right corner of my desktop? Now there is a label too
<weboh> dacresni: It would seem there is an update manager buried in the main icon window in ubuntu 11.04
<cablop> where are the .desktop files?
<GirlyGirl> cablop: like shortcuts
<dacresni> actally, cablop, eclipse may have come with a desktop file
<dacresni> otherwise, plasma doesn't quite use them
<cablop> nope, because i just unzipped it
<cablop> well i need to recreate the links i had on gnome
<dacresni> have you actually run eclips from the cli ?
<cablop> anyway i need to create some custom launchers
<cablop> like one for a custom profile of firefox i use for development
<cablop> so i need to add some custom launchers
<dacresni> oh
<dacresni> you're one of those who actually know what your doing, sorry for doubting you
<dacresni> try right clikcing on the desktop
<cablop> lol
<dacresni> what mode is our desktop in?
<cablop> i had them in my gnome, but i decided to move to KDe now
<cablop> i need a customizable desktop not a fascist one
<cablop> i tested unity a few minutes
<cablop> discarded
<cablop> then gnome 3
<cablop> discarded
<cablop> looks cute yes
<FloodBotK2> cablop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> cablop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> but unusable
<cablop> then KDE after a few minutes i feel comfortable
<dacresni> no i mean, have you tried setting your desktop to folder view mode
<cablop> :)
<dacresni> also, gnome classic is still being mantained
<cablop> my desktop is in desktop mode
<cablop> but not for long
<dacresni> if it was in folder view mode, it could represent a folder  (name desktop  perhaps)
<cablop> to try toistall the gnome 2.x on ubuntu 11.10 would be a real pain i bet
<Tweev> I am trying to add a network printer but my KDE Control module crashes before I can get through the install new printer process.  Is there a way to do it from terminal?
<dacresni> then if you had .desktop files in that folder. ...
<dacresni> no, just start it in classic
<dacresni> on ubuntu, i thought it was still an option
<dacresni> oh woops Tweev
<cablop> dacresni: it is just a gnome 3 with a few things, but no extra panels and i canot reach them :(
<cablop> dacresni, they removed it
<dacresni> gnome 3 with unity right?
<cablop> yes
<dacresni> hmm
<dacresni> tweev is there an errror message when it crashes ?
<Tweev> dacresni, I don't see one but I'm just adding the debugging packages now
<dacresni> so light dm doesn't have the "gnome classic " login option? cablop
<dacresni> oh
<dacresni> perhaps that will allow it
<cablop> it is called gnome classic, but it is far different than gnome 2.x
<dacresni> how ?
<dacresni> Tweev:  how are you adding that  priner? from "System settings"?
<Tweev> dacresni 'printer Configeration - KDE Control Module'
<dacresni> kde control module ?
<dacresni> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<bodom> Mhhh looks like it's an activity... so... how do I remove plasma activities?
<Tweev> kubuntu 11.10
<dacresni> hmm
<dacresni> I see
<Tweev> dacresni: everything had been working great up to this point
<dacresni> bodom: you can't remove them  they are ABOVE virtual deskotps kind of
<dacresni> try activities ( the desktop tab in the upper right)
<maco> dacresni, cablop: i dont think unity uses gnome3...   the options in 11.10 that are preinstalled are unity 2d and unity 3d.  11.04 it was unity 3d or gnome classic, which was gnome 2.  for 11.10, gnome 2 and 3 should both be in the repos but not preinstalled
<dacresni> or  the 3 colored dots in the pannel next to the kicker menu
<cablop> maco it is gnome 3
<dacresni> technicaly its gnome 3 because
<dacresni> its using those programs and gtk3
<cablop> because gnome 2.x development had stopped
<bodom> dacresni: thank you
<dacresni> you may be thinking of gnome_shell
<cablop> yes, the roblem is the shell
<maco> 11.04's unity was gnome 2 based, but then they did do a whole bunch of rewriting stuff as PyGI instead of PyGTK this round so maybe
<cjae> what exactly does write into mean when you are using copy paste with dolphin?
<dacresni> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<siganderson> the clock in the system tray disappeared... is it normal?
<dacresni> no
<dacresni> siganderson: do you know how to add widgits to the pannel  ?
<siganderson> dacresni, yes I readded it but I can't put it nomore in the same place where it was before
<dacresni> hmm,
<siganderson> the show hidden icons triangle now appears before the time
<dacresni> you can move them around when the panel is in edit mode
<siganderson> yes, but I can't put it in the middle of the audio volume / network manager / show hidden icons group
<dacresni> when you mouse over the various widgits a tab appears above them, try moving that
<dacresni> those are "system notifications " widigit
<dacresni> thats one widgit
<dacresni> cjae: im not sure
<dacresni> cablop: have you tried that linlk ?
<dacresni> Tweev:  I've been using the beta, let me restart into it
<dacresni> be right back
<Tweev> descresni: Thanks, I'm just filing a bug report
<cablop> i think i am going to use a kubuntu alternate install cd and reinstall this thing to get rid of that unity and that gnome shell
<cablop> :(
<cablop> what link dacresni?
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> i'm applying this howto
<PasNox> http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Shared_Database
<PasNox> i stopped mysql, make a backup of the my.cnf, and repalced it with the provided cnf file
<PasNox> but when i try to start mysql using 'sudo service mysql start'
<PasNox> it freeze many seconds, then die with no mysql running. sometimes it think mysql is running but it's not. any hint  ?
<dacresni> this chat client doesn't keep a history does anyone have questions for me?
<dacresni> still
<dacresni> i guess not
<jmichaelx> anyone else get tons of errors installing ssl certs during upgrade to oneiric?
<edroid> how do you rename an desktop activity?
<BarkingFish> Oh thank God. I've finally managed to raise someone.
<BarkingFish> You wouldn't believe the last 24 hours, I've had so much trouble this end I've been on the point of throwing my computer away.
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: i'm somewhat scared to ask, but what have you run into?
<BarkingFish> I started the upgrade to Oneiric yesterday, and the install wouldn't work from kpackagekit. So I went into konsole and ran it manually, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  That went fine until it got round to installing one of the 1890 packages it downloaded.
<BarkingFish> It got to about the 1500th package, and died. I restarted and lost everything. And I mean everything
<BarkingFish> I am back to running natty, which I've installed from a USB stick, but again, the system now wants me to upgrade to oneiric. And I'm not doing that :S
<BarkingFish> I actually spent 45 minutes last night running Mandriva 2005LE... with KDE 3.3.2 onboard.
<BarkingFish> That was an experience
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: i don't remember how, but there is a simple way to shut those notifications off
<krise> and i dought that i had problems
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: what was your problem with oneiric?
<BarkingFish> the install itself, jmichaelx
<BarkingFish> kpackagekit failed, dist-upgrade through the konsole died and left me with nothing
<BarkingFish> I'm not risking going through that scenario again until I can DL an iso of Oneiric and install it through CD
<jmichaelx> maybe i should not even ask this, but have you considered trying to just do a live upgrade to oneiric
<jmichaelx> ?
<BarkingFish> that *was* what I did, jmichaelx
<krise> i lost my right klick and aoidio when useing amarok, VLC works fine
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: how did you go about it?
<BarkingFish> i went from natty through konsole, and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BarkingFish> which downloaded around 1800+ packages, and started upgrading me on the fly
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit has always been unreliable , BarkingFish ...whynot just use the terminal ?
<BarkingFish> ...
<BarkingFish> look up :)
<BarkingFish> i went from natty through konsole, and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krise> mabe he cant read
<BluesKaj> bad internet ?
<jmichaelx> krise: you may want to look at your phonon configuration... System Settings>Multimedia>Phonon>Music
<krise> i did
<krise> still dont understand whats wrong
<krise> no youtube sound eather
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: no, it was fine. The packages all downloaded, it was while it was installing them that the machine hung solid.  I couldn't get to a VT, couldn't move the mouse, BluesKaj- nothing
<BarkingFish> I had to force shutdown with holding the power switch, rebooted and it didn't do anything, just sat there like a rabbit in headlights
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, wow ..which mirror ?
<BarkingFish> gb.archive
<jmichaelx> krise: are you using pulseaudio?
<krise> yes
<krise> no
<krise> kmix
<jmichaelx> krise: are you able to adjust any of the sliders in alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> hmm, BarkingFish isn't that the main server for ubuntu
<krise> iyes i am
<BarkingFish> it's the one I had in my software sources, BluesKaj
<Anubis> hi there
<jmichaelx> krise: kmix is just a GUI for adjusting volume, etc... but unaless you have remoeved pulseaudio, that is probably what you are using
<krise> mabe
<Anubis> is there a way to get rid of akonadi without disrupting kde ?
<jmichaelx> krise: have you made sure that all of the necessary alsamixer sliders are cranked up?
<BluesKaj> right , that's a bloody shame ...I didn't get any updates at all with the USA boston U  server , then I switched to the Waterloo U server here in Ontario and a few upgraded packages came down , seems not all servers are synced up with available updates/packages
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, ^
<BarkingFish> i'll make sure it's right though, BluesKaj - the source line reads deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<krise> yes
<BarkingFish> I wonder if I switch to the main server, i.e drop the gb from the deb line, whether that would work better, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, if the gbarchive is the main brit server it could have been overloaded with requests during your upgrade . I thought you were upgrading to 11.10 ...why the natty deb?
<BluesKaj> ok gotta go for a bit ...BBL
<BarkingFish> see you in a while
<BarkingFish> i'll still be here, hopefully, assuming my system now holds out :)
<edroid> how do you rename an desktop activity?
<BarkingFish> jmichaelx: I found out how to turn the updates notification off in kpackagekit
<ScottyK> Just upgraded my third computer to 11.10, and this release has been the smoothest upgrade I've ever had with Kubuntu. well done!
<BarkingFish> ScottyK: Welcome to "I am so jealous" :P
<BarkingFish> My experience of this upgrade has been pure hell from start to finish, and I'm *so* envious of you :)
 * jmichaelx also thinks that these upgrades have been quite smoothe
<ScottyK> Barking - Wow, I'd like to know what I did right this time around! The transition from 10.10 to 11.04 hurt
<BarkingFish> I started o 11.04 with a cd iso, 11.04 is beautiful. My first upgrade to 11.10 has been like stabbing myself in the eyes with red hot dressmakers pins, which incidentally, I'd rather have done :)
<jmichaelx> however, i REALLY do not like it that the upgrade wiped out wireless settings
<BarkingFish> i'm gonna drop off for a bit, seems my network is slow and it's fighting IRC for bandwidth with software sources refresh :)
<BarkingFish> back in a bit
<jtr> i cant hear voice from my speakers after upgrading from natty to oneric
<jtr> sound is played when i use phonon test utility but vlc, amarok = no sound
<jtr> any help?
<jmichaelx> hmmm, just finished upgrading another machine, and i also have no audio
<jtr> my friend tried this:
<jtr> pulseaudio --kill
<jmichaelx> 'pulseaudio unable to connect'
<jtr> alsa reload
<jtr> it worked for him
<jtr> try this
<Peace-> jmichaelx: konsole : alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> put every thing to max
<merlin1991> guys I'm trying to install kubuntu, using the live image, I did md5sum the iso, went fine, burned the cd, did md5sum against the cd content went fine too
<merlin1991> but now when I boot it up and go to the install / start option i end up with initramfs unable to afind a mdeium contianing a live filesystem
<merlin1991> woha typos :$
<yofel> merlin1991: mac?
<Peace-> merlin1991: download a new iso , alternate one shoudl be fine
<merlin1991> pc, and alternate did fail too
<Peace-> merlin1991: have you burned the cd at incredibile speed?
<jtr> 'pc'?
<Peace-> jtr: xp..
<jmichaelx> Peace-: my problems appear to be more serious than that... for one thing, somehow it appears to have set my webcam mic to be my primary audio device??
<jtr> jmichaelx open 'phonon'
<merlin1991> Peace-: afaik not, but I did check the disk content agains the md5sum.txt in the root dir of the disk and that check passed fine
<Peace-> jmichaelx: please make a screenshot of alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> merlin1991: dunno, i would burn the cd to 2x
<merlin1991> I assume the cdrom drive should be /dev/cdsomething?
<jmichaelx> Peace-: it won't even let me open phonon settings lol
<yofel> merlin1991: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15425/unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-error-when-installing maybe?
<jtr> what error while opening phonon?
<yofel> merlin1991: and cd is usually /dev/sr{NUM}
<Peace-> jmichaelx: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/14/plasma-desktopjL1328.jpg
<Peace-> jmichaelx:  idon't care about phonon
<jmichaelx> jtr: no error, it just hangs, and app has to be terminated
<merlin1991> hm no /dev/sr*
<jmichaelx> Peace-: looking at alsamixer wasthe first thing i did
<Peace-> i want a screenshot.
<merlin1991> yofel: that question solves a usb problem, I'm booting form a plain old cd
<merlin1991> I kinda wonder why I get no dev node for the cd
<yofel> oh right, sorry :/
<jtr> i think Peace knows better..i am a newbie too..i tried this today and it worked for me , i first killed pulseaudio and reloaded alsa and magic! it worked
<jtr> when i restarted , came back to same issue
<jmichaelx> jtr: i did try that, but it did not work
<merlin1991> what could prevent the kernel from finding the cd drive?
<jtr> jmichaelx - try dpkg-reconfigure -a ( maybe some packages were broken )
<ChinaMan> Hello folx
<jmichaelx> jtr: no packages were broken. apt is working fine
<ChinaMan> I am new to LibreOffice and I can't seem to find how to change the units from Imperial to Metric. How do I do so?
<jtr> and phonon is not ?
<yofel> jmichaelx: any errors when you run 'kcmshell4 phonon' in konsole?
<yofel> merlin1991: not sure, I know one person that got this when booting a CD, and that was on a mac (similiar to http://b3ns.com/2011/08/ubuntu-11-04-macbook-pro-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system/)
<jmichaelx> yofel: ty, that allowed the phonon settings to appear
<yofel> he somehow managed to boot while having a CD AND an live USB drive plugged in
<merlin1991> I did install debian 3 days ago no problem, I'll try using a usb stick though
<ChinaMan> Let me rephrase: I am using Kubuntu 11.10 and discovering LibreOffice and would like to know how to change the units from Imperial to Metric :)
<jtr> jmichaelx : problem solved ??
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, if your phonon hangs that's probly due to the a problem with it's default audiom device...best to do lsmod | grep snd , to see what kernel audio modules are loaded
<flying_sheep> hi
<flying_sheep> i have a problem: after the dist-upgrade kded4 refuses to work. starting it from the console reveals rambling about missing dbus connection to "muon-notifier", but i also have stack traces
<flying_sheep> is this a known problem or should i show you the traces?
<jtr> BluesKaj : i have the same problem ( sound not playing in application )
<jtr> here is my lsmod | grep snd output
<jtr> http://paste.kde.org/133801/
<jmichaelx> jtr: yofel: BluesKaj: ok, what happened is that during the upgrade, phonon appears to have stupidly decided to set my webcam microphone as my system-wide default audio device
<jtr> u changed it in phonon?
<jmichaelx> jtr: yes
<jtr> working ??
<Peace-> flying_sheep:  have you tried to reinstall kde packages?
<yofel> great, reminds me of how it sets my HDMI output to default every now and then even though nothing's connected there
<jmichaelx> jtr: at least partially
<flying_sheep> which ones? all of them?!
<jtr> mine still aint :(
<flying_sheep> Peace-: all of them?
<jmichaelx> yofel: same here.... my default device was my webcam mic, dhmi was next on the list, and my actual audio device was listed last
<BluesKaj> jtr, run this , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<krise> ChinaMan look here  http://guide2office.com/135/changing-units-of-measure-in-openoffice-inches-to-cm/
<Peace-> flying_sheep:  well if you want be sure i would do that
<Peace-> flying_sheep: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<merlin1991> can I just dd the iso image to a usb stick like it works with debian=
<krise> is there any way i can access my home computer from my laptop when im away
<merlin1991> s/=/?
<jtr> BluesKaj: still not working :(
<flying_sheep> Peace-: oof, i better get my notebook down here. usb-transfer is way faster if i don't have to take the stairs every time
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, test the devices listed in phonon , choose on nthat works and apply it to all devices
<jtr> no sound in vlc
<jmichaelx> ok, one more thing KDE needs to cut out is this deal where a person gets 3 or 4 notifications all at the same time, rapid-fire style. i have all nepomuk garbage disabled, and it is constantly warning me that nepomuk is disabled
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: already done
<BluesKaj> ok
<ChinaMan> krise thank you very much. I was not successful with Google finding an answer :)
<jtr> krise : remote desktop client
<jmichaelx> many thanks for the help, yofel, BluesKaj, jtr
<BluesKaj> jtr , read the post above to jmichaelx , do that as well
<jtr> jmichaelx : :)
<jtr> BluesKaj : i have been doing all that
<BluesKaj> close any players and reopen them after changing settings. jtr
<jtr> did
<krise> thanks jtr
<jtr> :)
<BluesKaj> jtr, pulseaudio installed ?
<jtr> ya....it shows a "pulseaudio server" for all audio
<BluesKaj> jtr, is it listed in phonon ?
<jtr> yes
<jmichaelx> i was unfamiliar with kcmshell... glad to know that is there
<krise> itr is your sound working with amarok on youtube or something
<jtr> it says "PulseAudio Sound Server"
<krise> my audio works only with vlc
<jtr> no with nothing
<jtr> BluesKaj : help us!
<krise> i had more luck than
<jtr> BluesKaj: i previously had alsa device being displayed in phonon utility, that is the last time it worked
<krise> mabe you farting too loud and you cant hear the sound
<BluesKaj> jtr, does pulseaudio in phonon give any sound when you hit the test button
<jtr> no doesnt
<merlin1991> woha
<merlin1991> yofel: I've set sata mode option in the bios from ide to ahci, and now it did work
<jtr> BluesKaj: worked!
<jtr> i did  - alsamixer reload and it opened the alsa screenshot like utiliy in terminal
 * merlin1991 hopes that the fsckd windows will still work after that change
<jtr> in that i selected the HDMI intel sound card
<ChinaMan> I tried to install some new window decorations, example perfection aurorae, but they do not work. They flicker on mouse hover. The only one that works is Oxygen. Do I need to install something else to make the Aurorae window decorations work?
<jtr> thanks a lot BluesKaj  :) :)
 * BluesKaj shrugs ... jtr , you helped yourself as much as I did :)
<jtr> but thank for you time :)
<jtr> is there a way to permanently correct this problem?
<Peace-> alsa store
<Peace-> i guess
<jtr> the daemon for pulseaudio always starts up and prevents alsa from running
<jtr> i think!
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go check the postbox for paper mail
<jtr> not sure
<jtr> 'postbox for papermail' ?
<jmichaelx> now i have ANOTHER massive problem!!! volume control in moc does not work....
<jmichaelx> :-D
<jtr> 'moc'?
<jtr> app?
<BluesKaj> jtr, alsactl store in the terminal
<jtr> okay
<jmichaelx> jtp.... mailbox for snailmail
<jtr> snailmail is an app i assume
<jmichaelx> jtr: moc = 'music on console'... very sweet console-based music player
<BluesKaj> no jtr alsa is always running ... pulseaudio is sound server that runs on top of alsa
<BluesKaj> alsa is your audio card driver
<jtr> okay  got it!
<jmichaelx> jtr: and it's not such a massive problem, althoug i spent hours in natty trying to get the volume control in moc working again
<merlin1991> I've set my system up without swap since it has 8gb of memory, I guess I should be on the safe side with that?
<jtr> tried sudo alsactl store says -  Home directory /home/jtr is not ours.
<Joshun> hi
<jmichaelx> merlin1991: i know that  lot of people with that much RAM are not using swap, but i still think i would
<Joshun> kwallet isn't working properly with wifi passwords
<Joshun> is there any way of fixing this?!
<BarkingFish> Joshun: have you set up network manager to store your wifi passwords in encrypted storage>
<BarkingFish> ?
<Joshun> well i don't want the annoying pop up boxes
<Joshun> so i set the kwallet password to blank
<Joshun> but then it doesn't store it
<BarkingFish> Which is why it won't work.
<Joshun> i've tried setting a password for kwallet too
<Joshun> and then re-doing the wifi
<Joshun> but that doesn't work either
<Joshun> it worked before in kde 4.6
<BarkingFish> yes, well you will need to set network manager to store in encrypted storage.  I'm running 4.6.2 here and it's fine.
 * jmichaelx appears to have lost all of his wifi settings during the upgrade
<Joshun> it is set to store it in encrypted storage. that is default anyway
<Joshun> unencrypted doesn't work either
<BarkingFish> Once you do that, the next time kwallet opens you should get a box that says "network manager has requested to open a wallet, allow once, allow always, deny"
<Joshun> i clicked 'allow always'
<jmichaelx> lubuntu is now an official *buntu? i had no idea
<BarkingFish> if it's not working then I'm not entirely sure. My wifi passwords are stored in kwallet and it's fine.
<Joshun> unless its a kde 4.7 regression
<Joshun> the odd thing is i can't find anything about it
<jtr> i have a very stupid question...but please answer this in a jiffy and get over with : can i commit to bugs.kde.org without applying for a developer in identity.kde.org account ???
<Torch> jtr: yes
<Joshun> oh
<Joshun> system connection works for some reason
<jtr> and how do i do that?
<Joshun> it remembers that
<ChinaMan> Do I need to install something else to make the Aurorae window decorations work? They don't work for me.
<Torch> jtr: yeshttps://bugs.kde.org/createaccount.cgi
<Torch> oops
<Torch> jtr: https://bugs.kde.org/createaccount.cgi
<jtr> i have an account there
<jtr> with the same email id as the identity.kde account
<Torch> jtr: and what's the issue?
<jtr> but the problem is, how do i get a write-access git clone ??
<jtr> or do i have to locally clone and commit?
<jtr> is the latter even possible?
<Torch> jtr: wait... you wanted to report bugs, right?
<Torch> jtr: so what do you need git access for?
<jtr> so you mean i cannot commit without getting a developer access?
<jtr> i want to solve bugs!
<Torch> jtr: ah
<jtr> i wanna try the junior jobs :P
<Torch> jtr: if you want to commit code. you need a developer account
<Torch> jtr: also, try #kde-devel for those questions
<jtr> even for the junior jobs?
<Torch> jtr: you can checkout the code without write access and fix the bugs
<Torch> jtr: i have no idea how the junior jobs work, never did those
<jtr> sorry i didnt know where to ask :(
<jtr> but thanks anyways
<Torch> jtr: #kde-devel is the place to ask
<jtr> i'll ask at the other channel
<ChinaMan> Can someone help me with window decorations?
<ElectricKetchup> hey #kubuntu, I'm running Kubuntu on my desktop and it keeps popping up a message telling me there's a new version of Kubuntu.  How can I tell the program, "I understand there's a new version, and maybe I'll upgrade later, but I'm busy trying to get some work done so don't bother me for a few hours." ?  It seems to be popping up every few minutes even though I close the popup each time.
<BluesKaj> ElectricKetchup, go into your software center and disable upgrade notification
<ElectricKetchup> BlaXpirit, where is software center?
<BlaXpirit> sorry?
<ElectricKetchup> crap sorry wrong autocomplete
<ElectricKetchup> BluesKaj, where is software center?
<BlaXpirit> Muon
<BlaXpirit> Kickoff and type Muon
<yofel> ElectricKetchup: alt+f2, run 'kdesudo software-properties-kde' and at the update tab change "show new distribution releases" to never
 * BluesKaj relaxes :)
<ElectricKetchup> BluesKaj, yofel, Thanks sooo soo much!  That has been bothering me so much the past few days
<BluesKaj> oops no software center in 11.10 ...that's how nuch I use it :)
<ChinaMan> Let me try again :) How can I install Aurorae window decorations? Anyone?
<BluesKaj> ChinaMan, window decorations in system settings..check the "get new decor"
<BluesKaj> kmenu > computer.>system settings
<ChinaMan> BluesKaj: Yes, I tried that, but literally the only one that works is Oxygen. No matter which Aurorae based window deco I try, it flickers. As if I am missing something else to make them work.
<jamil_1> Hi all, my system is refusing to boot beyond the blue kubuntu screen after I upgraded to 11.10
<BluesKaj> ChinaMan, KDE seems suspended right now , maybe yofel can enlightenn us  ...I have some issues as well
<ChinaMan> BluesKaj: KDE seems suspended?
 * yofel wonders what BluesKaj means as well
<jamil_1> my pc is utterly unusable
<yofel> jamil_1: any self installed proprietary graphics drivers on your system?
<ChinaMan> On one blog I read: to install a window deco you need an engine and a theme. Then another blog says that Aurorae has been a part of KDE since 4.3. But it doesn't work.
<jamil_1> yofel: I had nvidia driver
<yofel> jamil_1: installed from the package or upstream nvidia?
<jamil_1> yofel: sorry I dont remember. I installed a long time ago
<yofel> jamil_1: well, anyway, can you get to a tty when you press ctrl+alt+f2?
<jamil_1> yofel: most probably from the package
<jamil_1> yofel: yup
<yofel> jamil_1: can you check for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<yofel> any line with [EE] in it
<c2tarun> yofel, hi :)
<yofel> hey c2tarun
<c2tarun> yofel, how are you?
<yofel> c2tarun: busy :P
<jamil_1> yofel: yes there is error: Filed to load module "nvidia"
<yofel> c2tarun: otherwise fine, it's weekend :)
<c2tarun> like always ;)
<jamil_1> yofel: also: No driver available
<c2tarun> yofel, can you tell me how to load source code as a project into QtCreator for debugging?
<BlaXpirit> How can I copy energy management settings and profiles from one account to another?
<yofel> jamil_1: about what I feared... if you have a network connection, try to run 'sudo jockey-text'
<yofel> that should install the right driver again
<BluesKaj> yofel, cant resize any kate or dolphin pages , toolbar fonts won't integrate on root mode in dolphin or kate or system settings etc etc
<yofel> c2tarun: nope, I usually don't use qtcreator
<jamil_1> yofel: my network isn't working either
<c2tarun> yofel, then how do you fix bugs in source code?
<yofel> jamil_1: ok, then 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and reboot
<yofel> c2tarun: VIM ?
<c2tarun> yofel, hmm... great :)
<yofel> :P
<c2tarun> yofel, any suggestion where should I ask this question?
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's.... new @_@
<hallman> Why is it that ubuntu, a dist which strives to "Just Work(TM)", brings more problems in each update than any other dist I've tried?
<Ddpbf> hallman use kubuntu instead
<Ddpbf> ;)
<hallman> I am..
<hallman> Same shit though
<yofel> BluesKaj: I think I can reproduce the font issue though...
<Ddpbf> please, do not foul worrds
<Ddpbf> *words
<hallman> Well I'm just telling it as it is
<BluesKaj> yofel, . it's been a problem for a few months  for me
<hallman> I'm beyond tired of it, but too lazy to go back to a sensible dist
<c2tarun> Ddpbf, sometimes kubuntu creates more prob then ubuntu :(
<Ddpbf> c2tarun: it is possible
 * c2tarun suggests always go for a fresh install :) and no upgrades
<ChinaMan> hallman: what do consider a "sensible dist"?
<hallman> Argh for instance
<Ddpbf> Argh?
<BlaXpirit> lol
<Ddpbf> lol what it is
<ChinaMan> Argh Linux? lol
<hallman> Yeh
<c2tarun> lol :)
<c2tarun> really O_O
<jamil_1> yofel: you on ?
<c2tarun> I thought its an exclamatory word
<hallman> ..Arch for those who didn't get the joke
<yofel> jamil_1: yep
<c2tarun> :/
<jamil_1> yofel: I am still getting the same error in the Xorg log
 * c2tarun too out of touch for jokes :(
<yofel> jamil_1: even without xorg.conf?
 * jmichaelx would totally run a distro named Argh Linux
<jamil_1> yofel: yes
<BlaXpirit> How can I copy energy management settings and profiles from one user to another? Better yet, can I make them global?
<ChinaMan> Argh Linux sounds derogatory though, as in Argh! not again! :)
<hallman> Gentoo is nice too.. Except that it takes ages for updated software to make it into their package system.
<Ddpbf> hallman: actually i use arch, and it is not more different than any buntu
<jmichaelx> hallman: i have been groeing more and more in my appreciation for gentoo
<jmichaelx> growing*
<hallman> Ddpbf: Well I have far far less problems with Arch.
<Ddpbf> it is same just different package managment
<Ddpbf> it is discutable, i am yousing both of them for two years
<Ddpbf> i have same amount of problemms on both sistems
<hallman> The package management is what mainly disturbs me about ubuntu, it just keeps uninstalling vital applications for me!
<Ddpbf> on same pc
<BlaXpirit> Oh come on! Where does KDE keep the power management settingss?
<jmichaelx> using gentoo is not tremendously more complicated than using ubuntu, just much more time consuming to set up and configure.... after that, rolling release is pretty nice
<Ddpbf> hallman: how come?
<yofel> jamil_1: hm, can you still try to run jockey-text and see if you can *remove* a driver in there?
 * yofel has to go, sorry
<jamil_1> no problem mate
<Ddpbf> jmichaelx: it takes hell lot more time to install anything on gentoo
<hallman> Ddpbf: I guess the ubuntu team decided that they HAD to push out a new update, but woops, my apps were not supported so bye bye to those! Maybe next update, chap.
<Ddpbf> hallman: on arch you got unmodficied apps
<jmichaelx> Ddpbf: that it does, especially if you are talking about a new KDE SC.... takes me 7 - 8 hours to emerge
<Ddpbf> i would tought it is riskier
<Guest78537> hi can anyone help me fix a massive problem please? I did the dist-upgrade today and now I have an error on boot "Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection Refused. I'm in big trouble, please help!??
<Ddpbf> for adv users it is not hard to use
<Ddpbf> arch or gentoo
<hallman> Ddpbf: I like that.. It means that I sometimes have to dig through the config files, but that's all. It leaves my application installed and mostly working on my system!
<BluesKaj> BlaXpirit, system settings is your friend
<FloodBotK2> shane2peru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> shane2peru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmichaelx> FloodBotK needs to quit flooding
<Ddpbf> lol floodbots are flooding channel
<c2tarun> are there any applications in java language in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> :D
<hallman> Eclipse
<hallman> I think
<BlaXpirit> BluesKaj, but I want the monitor not to burn out with brightness when someone else logs in. I need the settings to be the same across user accounts
<Ddpbf> c2tarun: hell lot of them
<ChinaMan> lol .. where are the comments by shane2peru?
<hallman> And many many others I would guess
<c2tarun> Ddpbf, how can I get a list of them?
<Ddpbf> you ment written in java or java de?
<c2tarun> Ddpbf, java de?
<c2tarun> Ddpbf, what is java de?
<BlaXpirit> development environment -_-
<c2tarun> Ddpbf, I want apps written in java
<BlaXpirit> chill, java isn't good. and owned by evil corporation.
<Ddpbf> just type java in muon or synaptic
<c2tarun> actually I have to give SCJP and I am fed up of reading silly books on java, so better fix some bugs and learn by looking at code
<Ddpbf> or whatever you use
<c2tarun> BlaXpirit, I agree java isn't good, but why evil corporation?
<BlaXpirit> well, Oracle seemed evil, i dunno.
<jmichaelx> oracle IS evil... to the core
<ChinaMan> Thanks to Oracle, we have LibreOffice :)
<jmichaelx> (sorry for thr OT)
<jmichaelx> lol ChinaMan
<Guest78537> if anyone can please help, i've just got a blank black screen and a mouse in kubuntu after doing the dist-upgrade this morning? please help
<jmichaelx> ChinaMan: ok, you do have a point there
<ChinaMan> Sometimes evil is a good thing
<Ddpbf> it is irony  has one of better server distros
<Ddpbf> :D
<BlaXpirit> good. i thought i'd reinstall on laptop and upgrade on desktop. now i'm sure i won't upgrade.
<jmichaelx> ChinaMan: but that was oracle doing something good, while trying its hardest to do something evil
<c2tarun> BlaXpirit, good choice :)
<jmichaelx> Ddpbf: a totally scammed server distro, however
<ChinaMan> Imagine Sun f'ed up 10 years ago like Oracle, we would have an Office suite miles ahead :)
 * c2tarun downloading 11.10
<BlaXpirit> but those offices are both the same stupid app
<Ddpbf> why?
<Ddpbf> first it is same app
<Ddpbf> second it is good for money you gave for it
<jmichaelx> libreoffice and openoffice.org are not the same anymore
<ChinaMan> BlaXpirit: More commits in ONE year to LibreOffice than TEN years in OpenOffice .. WTF!!
<Ddpbf> or effort you put in it
<c2tarun> Libre office is build on code provided by open office and we all know that MS has a monopoly, so we need an app which can format according to MS
<BlaXpirit> well, it's always been somehow bloated, buggy etc. libreoffice project won't be able to fix it
<ChinaMan> BlaXpirit: OpenOffice yes. LibreOffice is actually coming along nicely.
<BlaXpirit> heh, KDE has some crazy office, i wish they finished something sometimes.
<jmichaelx> i have used openoffice.org for years (and now libreoffice). it isn't perfect by any means, but has served me just fine, all in all
<Ddpbf> caligra ex k-office
<ChinaMan> jmichaelx: you have more patience than me :)
<jamil_1> Hi all, my kubuntu is not booting because it cant find the compatible driver for nvidia card
<Ddpbf> k office was pretty solid in kd3 days
<Ddpbf> ond second tought all was good in kde 3
<Ddpbf> :(
<Ddpbf> *ewerything
<Guest78537> please if anyone can get my system to work again, my dist-upgrade has left it with errors and a dbus problem. please help
<BluesKaj> kde3 was fugly in some ways
<BlaXpirit> Where does kde keep the power management settings? I want to copy them to other user account(s)...
<ChinaMan> Ddpbf: Not everything .. The UI was butt-ugly.
<ChinaMan> BluesKaj: amen, we speak the truth.
<Ddpbf> ChinaMan: i dont know superkaramba was cool
<BluesKaj> BlaXpirit, in power management profiles maybe
<jmichaelx> superkaramba still exists, btw
<Ddpbf> i know
<jmichaelx> but, superkaramba was buggy
<BlaXpirit> BluesKaj, but can I copy my precious fine-tuned profiles??????????????????????????????????
<ChinaMan> Ddpbf: It was the small things that drove me nuts. The UI is what you stare at all the time.
<Ddpbf> jmichaelx: so are plasmoids
 * jmichaelx remembers fighting liquidweather breakages constantly
<Ddpbf> ChinaMan: compared with gnome2 it was uber cool
<Ddpbf> or with windows xp
<Ddpbf> both of those had childelike interfaces
<ChinaMan> Ddpbf: Actually Gnome and Windows XP are infinately more consistent in their UI than KDE3.
<jmichaelx> i'll take plasma over superkaramba any day
<Ddpbf> i wouldnot agree with it
<ChinaMan> Ddpbf: I am talking about pixel for pixel.
<BlaXpirit> ok, go install kde3 if it's better in every way.
<Ddpbf> xp is like some 7 year old drove it
<Ddpbf> BlaXpirit: it is not, i told it was more stable
<Ddpbf> not more beautifull or better
<Guest78537> hi can anyone please help me fix my computer?
<ChinaMan> Ddpbf: Better is questionable. Beauty, seriously .. KDE3 was fugly :)
<Ddpbf> ChinaMan:  compared with kde4 it is
 * jmichaelx is shocked and offended by this dissing of the beloved KDE3
<Ddpbf> compared to gnome 2 or xp it is was
<BlaXpirit> really, help some people, not just talk about useless stuff
<Ddpbf> BlaXpirit: like whom?
<BlaXpirit> like Guest78537... and me
<jmichaelx> like Guest78537
<geir_> Hi, where's the best place to find videos showing features in new Kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> what is your problem?
<ChinaMan> I have been away from KDE since KDE4 landed, but tonight I am rocking kubuntu 11.10 and I must say, KDE is beautiful.
<BlaXpirit> Y U NO SCROLL UP AND READ
<Guest78537> well after doing the dist-upgrade my system won't boot into the desktop
<flying_sheep> hi guys
<Ddpbf> BlaXpirit:  dont yell it is impolite, and it will not get you any help
<BlaXpirit> it's just a stupid meme
<flying_sheep> i reinstalled the kde packages to get it working again after Peace's advice, but it didn't work and peace is away
<Guest78537> Ddpbf: I'm getting an error on login which says that kubuntu can't open the consolekit session and something about dbus...
<ChinaMan> jmichaelx: Different things matter to different people. The UI drove me bonkers. Maybe, to you, it didn't matter.
<Guest78537> Ddpbf: i've tried doing a dpkg configure a thingy and it didnt' work
<flying_sheep> Guest78537: i have a similar or the same problem
<Ddpbf> and speaking of your grat problem just klick on battery icon, you would be impressed what you could find there
<Guest78537> flying_sheep: it's horrible isn't it??!
<Ddpbf> Guest78537:  could you paste output form konsole
<BlaXpirit> Ddpbf, are you talking to me about battery icon?
<jmichaelx> ChinaMan: no. to me it did matter, and to me, KDE3 was the most beautiful desktop of it's era
<Ddpbf> yup you wanted power saving settings?
<flying_sheep> Guest78537: yes. what crashed for you?
<BlaXpirit> are you people blind, I want to copy the profiles, not make new ones
<jmichaelx> s/it's/its
<jmichaelx> BlaXpirit: how can we be blind... we are in an irc chatroom
<BlaXpirit> maybe you use Jovie -_-
<ChinaMan> jmichaelx: that is a first for me to hear. Good on you :)
<Guest78537> Ddpbf: well when i do an alt ctrl f2 i get an error saying i need to do a system restart, but restarting doesn't help. my internet won't work so can't do an apt-get update install or anything. which output would you like first? errors all over the place!
<Ddpbf> BlaXpirit:  ~/.kde/
<BlaXpirit> i've been there, but still can't find.
<Ddpbf> kde/share/config
<Guest78537> Ddpbf: i get two errors and bug report submissions on login
<BlaXpirit> been there, but still can't find
<jmichaelx> ChinaMan: maybe you are not aware of how much some folks loved kde3.... but there were a lot, and still are some clinging to it
<Guest78537> flying_sheep: not sure, ran the dist-upgrade and on reboot i get this consolekit error saying it's failed to open the session
<Ddpbf> powerdevilprofilesrc
<Ddpbf> KDE's power manager is powerdevil
<Guest78537> Ddpbf: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused. that's the first error that comes up on boot up
<flying_sheep> Guest78537: for me, kded crashes
<BlaXpirit> Ddpbf, yay, now that's helpful! thanks!
<flying_sheep> crashlog: http://paste.kde.org/133813/
<ChinaMan> jmichaelx: I am fully aware, but I have never heard of people talking about KDE3 and beauty in the same breath.
<flying_sheep> crashlog 2: http://paste.kde.org/133819/
<flying_sheep> could someone help me?
<jamil_1> Hi all, my pc is not booting because it cant find the compatible driver for nvidia card
<BluesKaj> Guest78537, when booting hold the shift key down after the bios scrn to get to the grub menu , then choose the recovery kernel , then in the dialog choose root prompt with networking , sudo nano /etc/default/grub  , then at the line cotaining quiet splash add nomodeset atfter it , then ctrl+o , enter then ctrl+x and reboot
<jmichaelx> ChinaMan, ChinaMan... it was admittedly weak on beauty before being tweaked, but it could be made to look very nice
<jmichaelx> yikes, images on my webcam look horrid in oneiric
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: ok i've booted recovery but there's no option for with networking. just root, remount, fsck and resume
<BluesKaj> Guest78537, try root
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: ok thanks will try
<BluesKaj> then you won't need to sudo
<ChinaMan> jmichaelx: I went so far as to attempt to create my own theme, that is how much I wanted KDE to look good, but when I realised that I needed to be a developer to be able to modify the low level stuff, I had to give that idea up. Honestly, I could never get KDE3 to look like anything good.
<jmichaelx> also, qtcurve appears to not be in use for at least some gtk apps....
<jmichaelx> even though it is set to be used
<BluesKaj> ChinaMan, well it beats that cartoon desktop called gnome by a long shot :)
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: i get "error writing: read only file system" when i try save the nano file...
 * jmichaelx says amen to BluesKaj
<Ddpbf> jmichaelx: use oxygen-gtk
<Ddpbf> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/61/snapshot10dh5.png/ kde3
<jmichaelx> Ddpbf: done, but also not working
<Ddpbf> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/snapshot29fu0.jpg/
<Ddpbf> gnome 2
<Ddpbf> somebody wish to tell that gnome2 is nicer?
<Ddpbf> :D
<ChinaMan> BluesKaj: lol. I hope Linus tries KDE4.7, because .. daaaamn .. they got it right :)
<flying_sheep> people, do you have any other useful chatroom where maybe someone can help me :(
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: what issue are you having?
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: I think because it can't get to dbus or the permissions are broken I can't do anything...?
<BluesKaj> Guest78537, well, that's beyond my scope if sudo doesn't give you write priveleges , unless you didn't enter a pw when asked for during the install
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: kded4 crashes after login. http://paste.kde.org/133819/ http://paste.kde.org/133813/
<jmichaelx> by the way, whether i choose qtcurve or oxygen-gtk, at least some gtk apps are not using the selected themes
<jmichaelx> and damn this stupid taskmanager icon bug...
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: it was just an upgrade - it boots up ok but the dbus error comes up. do i need to chown something, like my home folder maybe?
<MeanderingCode> How many people in here upgraded as opposed to installed clean?  Despite what anyone says about the process improving, I have never, ever had a good experience upgrading
<BluesKaj> gues  I thinkj there's a bugfix for the dbus broken option on launchpad
<ChinaMan> jmichaelx: do you know anything about installing Aurorae window decorations? They are broken for me.
<BluesKaj> Guest78537, ^
<MeanderingCode> got my 10.10 to 11.04 system hobbled together enough to start the 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade...but I'll probably end up having to wipe / and start again...anyone have an inspirational story for me?
<MeanderingCode> or advice and tricks?
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: ah got it!!
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: i chose the option to remount all and then it gave me the root with network option. just done the nano thing and it worked. now what?
 * merlin1991 is about to ragequit installing kubuntu
<ChinaMan> MeanderingCode: I have never used the upgrade path, regardless of OS.
<genii-around> MeanderingCode: This box I'm on now has just been constantly upgraded from 8.04 through to 11.10 now
<jmichaelx> hmm, skype is broken
<merlin1991> live cd boots now and after hours of dl stuff from the servers even though I didn't select update stuff the installer crashed
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: trying to launch kded4 from konsole yields an error about "muon-notifier" not being available
<MeanderingCode> ChinaMan: regardless of distro, or OS?
<MeanderingCode> genii-around: and how much time do you spend fixing things after an upgrade?
<ChinaMan> MeanderingCode: OS. seriously. Same s***, different OS :)
<genii-around> MeanderingCode: Depends on what needs fixing ;)
<MeanderingCode> I found that true with Windows, when I used to use it.  I wonder if Mac has it figured out better
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: did you do a fresh installation or an upgrade?
<MeanderingCode> genii-around: ha!
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: upgrade, of course -.-
<ChinaMan> MeanderingCode: Start clean, then you know you are starting from the best starting point.
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: just looking at this nomodeset option, but i don't think it's my graphics card. i get a black screen but it's cos kde4 crashes and i get an error. the mouse is there and when i press alt f2 i get all my applications and files and dolphin and package manager etc. just nothing is working right
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: i should have known better ;)
<MeanderingCode> ChinaMan: right, like when default low-level stuff gets switched to diff software/management choices, but you're still running your legacy setup
<MeanderingCode> :/
<MeanderingCode> gotta love these machines :)
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: can you try to install kubuntu-destop?: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> yeah , Guest78537 you're probly right , I forgot about that dbus error .... I had it too about a month ago , sorry but I've forgotten what the fix was
<MeanderingCode> ChinaMan: but then, what about home dir config files?
<MeanderingCode> do you wipe those, too?
 * jmichaelx also had that dbus error
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: it's installed and i reinstalled it once, too, after it broke
<ChinaMan> MeanderingCode: I hear you. The only thing I keep is my files. I don't worry about the config files.
<jmichaelx> can you try to restart your kde session, to see whether or not it made any difference?
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: i think what ruined my upgrade was a cups driver. ql500cupswrapper which i can't delete. this is stopping apt-get install anything too
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: ^
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: restarted, rebooted, no difference
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: ok, have you tried creating a new user, and checking to see whether or not that new user experiences the same problems?
<MeanderingCode> ChinaMan: then, as opposed to genii-around, how much time do you spend reconfiguring?  ssh-keys, firefox super-intricates, irc clients, shell setups, on, and on, and on
<BluesKaj> Guest78537, yeah I think I dl'd the latest daily build at that point and reinstalled , it's a long and lazy fix if you have a separate /home partition
<MeanderingCode> that's probably why i have such problems...too custom-configured for an upgrade to go smoothly :/
<MeanderingCode> which is why i skipped 11.04 in the first place
<MeanderingCode> never found the time
<MeanderingCode> but now i started down the path, and i'm stuck in the middle :/
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: no, but i think i have something that can narrow it down: kded says on console (before crashing): 'DBus: module not found: "/modules/muon-notifier"'
<apple_cat> Hi, I just started using 11.10 and it seems my package list has a problem. Almost all the packages have duplicates when viewed in aptitude, which is a huge problem when the wrong package gets installed because it essentially tries to replace every package with the exact same package
 * MeanderingCode walks away from the machine to get a break from it
<ChinaMan> MeanderingCode: I guess my needs are simple. I find it easy to reconfigure than fix. I have a more zen approach, simplistic.
<apple_cat> Have reinstalled twice so far, the second time from the live cd desktop, and disabling the install 3rd party software options
<jmichaelx> the problem i am experiencing with gtk themes seems to belimited to 'cheese'
<merlin1991> why does this fsckd installer load 10 billion files from the ubuntu server :/
<apple_cat> It seems to me that there are two duplicate repositories added, but I don't really know how possible that is, or if it is possible how I could fix it
<Guest78537> BluesKaj: thanks for trying to help me out. i'll download it fresh and reinstall. shouldn't lose too much! thanks again
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: yes, which was what caused me to wonder about installing kubuntu-desktop... right now i am at a loss as to what to suggest. i still think it may be worthwhile to see how things go for a new user
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: no, it says: QDBusObjectPath: "/modules/muon-notifier" The kded module name ' "muon-notifier" ' is invalid!
<flying_sheep> jmichaelx: i'll try it
<jmichaelx> flying_sheep: also, i need to go to the office where i work. i'll probably be back in here in another 30 minutes or so... maybe someone else can be of more help in the mean time
<billytwowilly> did you guys do something weird to the nobody user in 11.10? samba config from 11.04 isn't working anymore and it seems to be because it maps guest to user nobody
 * eristikophiles wonders what triggered the nick highlight
<ikonia> billytwowilly: nobody shouldn't be able to login
<billytwowilly> yah, that's the behaviour change. It lets me view the shares, but not read inside the shares.
<billytwowilly> Is there a new user I should map the guest account to?
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> what do you mean, map the user ?
<billytwowilly> in the smb.conf file you have to map guest to a user.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I see, in samba
<BarkingFish> guys, I need some help. I'm running an update here, and dpkg has decided to zombify in my process list. It's stopping kpackagekit from finishing up.
<billytwowilly> well, by default samba maps guest access to the user nobody
<BarkingFish> i've tried signals 11 and 15 to nail the zombified process, and it's not going away
<ikonia> billytwowilly: that sort of makes sense
<billytwowilly> ikonia: I think so to. somewhere between 11.04 and 11.10  (k)ubuntu changed behaviours so no nobody can't login, it might have been earlier. I don't think I've done a complete reinstall for 3-4 releases now.
<ikonia> nobody has never been able to login
<ikonia> it's a non-valid account, that's it's whole point
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: What is the PPID for kpackagekit when viewed in top?
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: I mean the PPID for dpkg
<clarnist> hello guys
<clarnist> i have to install kubuntu 11.10 and want to search packages in muon but it only show me search result with installed packages
<clarnist> how can I make that search results appears at not installed?
<ChinaMan> clarnist: Have you tried Settings -> Configure Software Sources -> Ticking universe and multiverse?
<Snowhog> clarnist: The default status view should be all packages, but in your case, just click the By Status tab (left side, bottom) and click on Not Installed
<gabbysmotes> hi, i've been exerpinecing an intense amount of power consumption on my battery laptop , has anyone else experienced this?
<clarnist> when i click in status not installed it didn;t search
<BarkingFish> sorry snowhog, was in VT1
<BarkingFish> The PPID is 17902
<BarkingFish> Showing its status as Zs
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: In a console, type: sudo killall -9 17902   (as long as that is the PPID still showing for dpkg)
<BarkingFish> right, I just need the bit from killall onwards, I enabled my root account, got fed up sudo'ing everything :)
<BarkingFish> let's see how I get on
<flying_sheep> re
<flying_sheep> new user did the trick, now what config do i have to remove to get it working...
<BarkingFish> right, Snowhog - that's done the job, but kpackagekit has just dropped out too with Signal 11
<BarkingFish> can I rescue (in terminal) the packages it had downloaded and not processed?
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: Kill it as well, same way
<BarkingFish> no need, it went of its own free will
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: Any packages that were downloaded are just that - downloaded. They are on your PC.
<BarkingFish> i sent 9 to dpkg and kpackagekit went out with 11 and a kcrash
<clarnist_> Snowhog i have to mean that when i type ex. kubuntu in search window it show my only installed apps
<BarkingFish> do I need to process them, Snowhog? They hadn't installed fully.
<flying_sheep> can somebody help me? i have these crashes on my std user, new user works: http://paste.kde.org/133813/ http://paste.kde.org/133819/
<flying_sheep> can i just try to move all dotfiles to a folder? where are the wifi passwords stored (would like to keep those)
<BarkingFish> snowhog, I'm gonna reboot.  I found out how to install all those unprocessed files, I have a kernel upgrade in there so I'll be back in a few moments.
<drbobb> what kde tool can I use for scanning pictures?
<ChinaMan> Anyone know of a widget that shows my upload and download speeds in kb/s?
<BluesKaj> ChinaMan, for which app ?
<jocko> any ideas on how to fix the old headphone jack vs speakers issue?
<jocko> 11.04 on nvidia hdmi interface
<ChinaMan> BluesKaj: I am looking for a widget, so that I can see the upload and download speeds of eth0, like the time widget that has the time and the date underneath it.
<drbobb> hmm krita looks not too bad, but it doesn't seem to have anything to do with acquiring an image from a scanner
<BluesKaj> ChinaMan, don't know of any offhand
<drbobb> nothing in kde for working with an image scanner? seems so
<genii-around> ChinaMan: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=140504
<BluesKaj> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<BluesKaj> drbobb,^
<drbobb> kooka is not found
<genii-around> Yes, the factoid is quite old now
<drbobb> there is something called skanlite
<BluesKaj> xsane?
<genii-around> !info simple-scan
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 113 kB, installed size 556 kB
<drbobb> I am aware of xsane, I was wondering whether there's a tool that integrates with kde
<ChinaMan> genii-around: That looks exactly like what I want, thank you. Will check it out!
<yofel> drbobb: in gwenview you can go to plugins -> import -> import from scanner
<rork> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): image scanner for KDE 4 based on the KSane backend. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 1079 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<drbobb> too bad skanlite can't find my scanner
<genii-around> rork: Ah, nice
<rork> I have no experience with it however, haven't fired up my scanner for a long time :/
<BluesKaj> simple scan is supposed to work with allscanners ..what's a few gtk libs if it works for you, drbobb
<drbobb> xsane pulls in all of gimp, etc.
<yofel> hm, skanlite uses ksanepart, which is what gwenview uses too
<Snowhog> ChinaMan: Widget Network Monitor
<drbobb> gwenview doesn't seem to have any item involving scanning in its menus
<yofel> interestingly sane doesn't find my scanner if I don't use the HP toolbox to add the printer
<ChinaMan> Snowhog: Can that show numbers instead of the graphs?
<yofel> drbobb: here it's under plugins -> import ->
<drbobb> in my gwenview the plugins menu says no plugins found
<yofel> o.O
<drbobb> there is no import
<drbobb> aaa that's an idea, I should probably install hplip before my scanner will be recognized
 * yofel wonders what would be missing for the plugins to show up..
<drbobb> hehe by the time I'm able to scan a picture I'll probably have installed a few hundred megs of ancillary packages
<drbobb> kinda annoying isn't it
<yofel> I have kde-full installed here, so there's probably some plugin package that's needed, but I'm really clueless which one
<drbobb> oops, hplip is already installed
<yofel> drbobb: the toolbox is in hplip-gui
<edroid> how do you rename an desktop activity?  After an upgrade my original desktop is labeled "unnamed".  I am unable to modify this
<drbobb> yofel: yeah, figures
<yofel> edroid: click on the activity name in the screen corner -> activities. There click on the wrench of the activity you want to edit, and there you'll be able to rename it
<ChinaMan> I have installed netspeed-plasma_0.2-1_i386.deb but how I do I run it? It doesn't show in the list on widgets.
<afief> is there a way to have kpackagekit stop bugging me about the upgrade?
<yofel> afief:  alt+f2, run 'kdesudo software-properties-kde' and at the update tab change "show new distribution releases" to never
<drbobb> aaaaaa there it is, my scanner
<afief> yofel: but I don't mind it showing, it's just that I'm getting a notification every few minutes
<yofel> afief: hm, at least I don't know how to change that
<afief> yofel: Thanks, guess I'll just change it back to normal once I upgrade
<drbobb> skanlite is quite rudimentary, guess I'll stick to xsane
<oceantype> hello since 11.10 my wifi is not working anymore
<Daskreech> drbobb: skanlite is nice though :)
<ChinaMan> How do I run a plasmoid after installing it?
<genii-around> ChinaMan: With the Add Widgets from toolbar
<ChinaMan> genii-around: It doesn't show there. Hence my question.
<ChinaMan> genii-around: There was a 11.04 .deb, so I installed that. There was no 11.10 .deb.
<genii-around> ChinaMan: Was it the download from http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=140504 ? If so, then go Add Widgets...Get New Widgets...Install Widget From Local File... then navigate to where you downloaded it
<cablop> I installed gtk2-engines-oxygen and the gtk manager in kade but the gtk apps still look ugly
<cablop> what is the procedure in oneiric to make them look decent?
<genii-around> Oh, Natty package
<genii-around> ChinaMan: Try navigating it to /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_netspeed.so
<ChinaMan> genii-around: Installing the package /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_netspeed.so failed.
<genii-around> ChinaMan: Yeah Oneiric doesn't seem to like it, I just also tried here
<Snowhog> ChinaMan: Right-click on the Panel, choose Panel Options > Add Widgets, click on the Get New Widgets button and click on Install Widget from Local File and navigate to where the downloaded file is at.
<Snowhog> genii-around: Dang. Just noticed that you already suggested that.
<genii-around> Snowhog: That deb file installs the widget to /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_netspeed.so , but manually directing it there to install it results in the "Installing the package failed"
<ChinaMan> I also tried Yet Another Netspeed monitor, but that needs Ruby?
<jamil_1> hi all, after the upgrade I cant get past the Kubuntu loading screen
<jamil_1> anyone ?
<drbobb> looks like the battery meter gadget is broken
<drbobb> my laptop's been running on battery for about an hour, and it's still showing 99%
<ChinaMan> drbobb: Maybe KDE is just that efficient :)
<drbobb> ChinaMan: heh, the estimated time remaining has been shrinking though
<edroid> yofel: Really? Thanks! :)
<merlin1991> anyone have an idea why my installation dl packets with 15kb/s ?
<RRejun> Hola
<merlin1991> the 1st console also gets spammed with tonds of eth0: link up msgs
<merlin1991> s/tonds/tons/
<Sam42> I've configured kde to have the panel vertically on the left, however after logging out/rebooting the panel always appears vertically in the middle of the screen after login
<Sam42> any ideas on why it might not be saving its position properly?
<skierpage> Hey, updated to 11.10, it went pretty smoothly!
<skierpage> After update, "Apper" (new KPackageKit?) says You have 86 updates !?!
<skierpage> I think this is what http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release means when it says "11.10 will have KDE SC version 4.7.1; Due to it's very recent release, the latest version, 4.7.2, will be available in our updates PPA until it is available in the standard repositories."
<oxymoron> Good work guys, now finally network works, splash image replaces ugly system messages in start and reboot etc, muono is much better than other things, feels more stable, better authorixation system, akonadi, etc
<skierpage> , but that's a bad explanation (and "it's" is not an abbreviation of "it is" or "it has" ;-) ).
<oxymoron> it though felt weird, on bootup, grub2 wasnt showed at all? :S Though it flahsed the background color from grub one sec before splash screen? Possible to not do that so I ONLY see splash screen?
<skierpage> Where do I file bugs in www.kubuntu.org ?
<maco> skierpage: do you mean "because the correct term is contraction, not abbreviation"?
<maco> oh  you mean it's not being USED as "it is" or "it has" and is therefore wrong because the possessive "its" is appropriate there
<skierpage> maco, sorry I meant there should be no apostrophe in "its very recent release". But the paragraph needs rewording and simplification for Kubuntu users who don't know about PPAs.
<maco> i have an idea who is likely to have typed that
<maco> given that every time he types a blog post, i end up having to send him a list of grammar corrections
<drbobb> says 17 min. left, battery charge at 99%
<oxymoron> one thing I miss, in kickoff menu, now beadcrumbs is added, BUTTTTTTTTT it remoed the back button, which makes breadcrumbs useless sometimes. i want multiple chocices,
<skierpage> maco/anyone, I think a better explanation is "11.10 includes KDE SC (Software Compilation) version 4.7.1. But the latest version 4.7.2 is Due to it's very recent release, the latest version, 4.7.2 is available and after installation you will be probably be prompted that many updates are available including the updates to version 4.7.2."
<sancochito> I have kde-desktop running under ubuntu 11.04, should I install oneiric ocelot?
<skierpage> maco/anyone, I mean "11.10 includes KDE SC (Software Compilation) version 4.7.1. But after installation you will be probably be prompted that many updates are available including the updates to KDE version 4.7.2."
<maco> Riddell: see skierpage's suggestion ^
<skierpage> Also http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release should mention this new "Apper" thing that's replaced KPackageKit and/or the system tray. Is Apper part of Muon?
<jamil_1> hi all, after the upgrade I cant get past the Kubuntu loading screen
<skierpage> Congratulations BTW everyone, seems a pretty clean release and smooth update. Well done!
<skierpage> jamil_1 , so you see or all of the some of the horizontal row of icons, but you never see a login screen?
<jamil_1> skierpage: just moving dots
<skierpage> jamil_1 , I think that's the boot process, not the KDE login or the KDE desktop animation. I'm no expert, but press [Esc] and see if there's some helpful message.
<jamil_1> * * * * *
<jamil_1> skierpage: everything is apparently [ ok ]
<skierpage> jamil_1 Also if you're familiar with Linux command line, press Alt-Ctrl-F1 and you may be able to login at a command prompt and see what's going on.
<jamil_1> skierpage: yes i am on the command line on another tty
<jamil_1> skierpage: I had earlier problem with graphics card
<jamil_1> skierpage: then I manually installed the nvidia-current package
<skierpage> jamil_1 , well, I dunno, it worked for me!  You can root around in /var/logs and see if there's some helpful error, and if there's no disk activity I guess restart. If you have other TTYs then you're at some runlevel and there's a way to kick Ubuntu into attempting the next one.  Sorry, I gotta go.
 * skierpage real life
<jamil_1> skierpage: no problem
<ZooMonkey> ...hmmm and nothing in the FAQ. OK I have a question about ELO USB-based touchscreen. :) It seems working via "evdev" in Kubuntu 11.10, however, the "range"/config is wrong, and, I cannot get it to solidify. When I add a rule to /usr/share/X11/xorg.confg.d/99-myTouchRule.conf , when I logout and reboot X seems to crash and I get no feedback on my screen. Can anyone help me?
<ZooMonkey> I did notice the "inputs setup" program under Settings in the KDE menu, but, I saw no immediate way to remedy the issue, and have seen no help mentioning using that spot, yet.
<jamil_1> I was looking at /var/log/syslog and it has lots of statements like this: init: cups main process terminated with status 127
<jamil_1> any explanation ?
<ZooMonkey> Oh and I tried addding it to 10-evdev.conf in that same directory, under Identifyer "evdev touchscreen catchall" with Option "Calibration" "# # # #" , but, that seems to do nothing either. It doesn't seem to use those setting when I log back in, I mean.
<ZooMonkey> jamil >> There was an update to CUPS on Kubuntu 11.10 today. Did it fix it or cause it?
<jamil_1> ZooMonkey: I don't know, I upgraded today
<ZooMonkey> jamil_1: OK try to goto the Package Updater near the clock and see if bunch of CUPS updates in there.
<jamil_1> ZooMonkey: wish I could :) Kubuntu is not booting....stuck at the blue Kubuntu screen
<phiscibe> i got 4 machines with 11.04...and 11.10 just is looming there.... andybody done an upgradey et?
<phiscibe> yet?
<OerHeks> many people upgraded sucessfully phiscibe
<phiscibe> im gonna im just unlucky in these things, cause i tinker so much
<phiscibe> im tyring to read what to avoid now
<OerHeks> it can take a long time, depending your dsl speed & system performance, but it went fine overhere
 * merlin1991 is going insane watching dl of 20kb/s for every single update
<skierpage> jamil_1 , cups is the printing system, its failures shouldn't stop your machine from working.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052421 suggests `sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove` might disable its startup.
<skierpage> merlin1991, hah, I was getting 280 kb/s , now it's dropped to 90-110.
<phiscibe> i have  4 printers ugg
<merlin1991> skierpage: I think it's the driver for the realtek onboard chip in the kernel
<jamil_1> skierpage: lets see
<merlin1991> I had really bad problems on windows too untill I updated to a version from like 2 weeks ago
<merlin1991> the torrent for the kubuntu disk came with 2mb/s
<skierpage> phiscibe, CUPS is giving me no problems so far. I once ran its web-based configurer and I think that's why the upgrade warned me about changes to cupsd.conf.
<phiscibe> heck im still trying to get bugs out of 11.04 and printer....quirks more than bugs
<skierpage> Folks, I updated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback as requested by http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release .  Cheers!
<phiscibe> i bet the update servers are swamped atm
<Belial> Any known issues with booting on a Kubuntu 11.04->11.10 upgrade. I seen one with VMware workstation where it hosed the rc.6 scripts, I did have that installed (now removed), still cant get to a functional system without hitting up recovery mode. Unsure where to pull logs for a hint, as im granted a black screen after grubs done. no HDD activity, no flashing capslock to show a panic
<Belial> anyone got any pointers?
<phiscibe> i just read something about vmware and the upgrade
<jamil_1> if I do startx in the console, Nvidia logo screens appears and then I get a black screen with a cursor
<merlin1991> 3000 B/s YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME
<phiscibe> shutdown issuses
<Belial> phiscibe: I'd be happy to ahve shutdown issues ;)
<phiscibe> yeah heh
<mki___________> how do I migrate mails from kmail to thunderbird?
<phiscibe> hey Belial, were you using Xorg PPA's prior?
<Belial> phiscibe: I was... It had a workaround for an intel gfx bug i was hitting with cxoffice
<phiscibe> maybe this has a clue for you:  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Belial> thanks phiscibe, appriciate it. My google foo must be off today!
<ZooMonkey> I need help with a Touchscreen. :( Mainly, getting it to "save" the calibration (KDE doesnt seem to care of my Xorg rules :)
<phiscibe> i didnt google it  i was already looking at gottchas and it was staring at me, dont know it it is germain.
<paianas> hello does someone know bout smplayer bug that occured with latest upgrade?
<phiscibe> zoo are you using xorg ppas also?  hehe they talk about multitouch not being built in
<paianas> The subcc option must be an integer: -vid
<paianas> this is what i get and smplayer doesn't open, while mplayer and rest players work fine
<paianas> any sugg?
<phiscibe> im reading that before the install you shoudl "sudo ppa-purge whatever-packages"
<phiscibe> http://theyouri.blogspot.com/2010/11/temporary-smplayermplayer-subcc-fix.html
<ZooMonkey> phiscribe: Nope its an ELO touchscreen. Like you'd use for a POS. It's edges are farther from the edges than in Ubuntu 11.04. But that rls didnt shutdown clean, and db freeked, and that wont work. So I'm trying new Kubuntu, but, I cant get the Touchscreen to function near any edges using evdev.
<ZooMonkey> and to top it, it is like Kubuntu doesnt see my changes to the evdev config, even.
<merlin1991> FUCK
<merlin1991> installation is through, reboot
<merlin1991> grub rescue, no such device dcedd2a....
<merlin1991> anyone who knows grub rescue around?
<phiscibe> dunno zoomonkey
<phiscibe> get a super grub 2 disk and boot with it
<merlin1991> okay other idea, can you paste me the grub.cfg line to boot kubuntu, I think I can get it up then
<ZooMonkey> I Got it I Got it!
<ZooMonkey> I rebooted this time. And I put it in same area
<ZooMonkey> It seems the logout wasnt enough but it Should have been! Would have been in many other distros.
<ZooMonkey> But at least its going now :) Sweet u guys.
<phiscibe> there, wasnt that painful...hope i get off as easy
<ZooMonkey> Me too! I wish you luck as I just had! It's working better than it was, now.
<westy> cant send or recieve kmail after upgrade
<westy> unkown error unable to append
<MeanderingCode> so i'm having compositing issues after 10.10->11.04 that i didn't have before and compiz segfaults on launch
<MeanderingCode> currently using distribution upgrade gui tool to download all 11.10 packages, then proceeding there
<MeanderingCode> so i'm locked out of package stuff, can't mess about
<MeanderingCode> but: does intel use open driver, or restricted? and what could be the problem (glxinfo and glxgears both give happy output)
<Ddpbf> MeanderingCode: there is no propitary drivers for intel devices
<avihay> intels uses intel's driver, it's open-sourced
<Ddpbf> but you are sure you have intel gpu?
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -c video
<jasyn> hi guys. Any chance of some tech help here
<Ddpbf> jus shoot somebdy will answer
<jasyn> yesterday i did dist-upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 it failed. I then went to kubuntu and downloaded, made live cd and wiped hard drive - fresh install
<MeanderingCode> I thought it was open...and yes, Intel integrated on a thinkpad
<jasyn> so today i'm on 11.10 on my eeepc 1000he
<Ddpbf> jasyn: and...?
<jasyn> but i keep getting a kernel crash black screen, and my moue is messed up i can't double tap on scroll bars and scroll either
<jasyn> or move windows etc
<jasyn> i think maybe thats part of the kernel crash. was it a bad install?
<jasyn> does it reformat hard drive when installing? Or do i need to like use gpart first to wipe my hd clean ? i thought hiting "use entire drive" on install would be format/install but i'm not sure
<Ddpbf> jasyn i would think it is problem with gpu
<jasyn> no tkernel crash.. the black screen said kernel panic
<Ddpbf> not kernel crash
<jasyn> ok how can i fix it?
<Ddpbf> kernel panic?
<jasyn> yeah! thas it :p
<Ddpbf> lol
<Ddpbf> it is like bsod in win
<Ddpbf> :D
<jasyn> yeah. must b where i got crash from. i switche dform windws to linux in feb so still new but ove it
<jasyn> so gpu might be making my mouse issues and the panic? How do i fix this? :)
<ZooMonkey> Does anyone know how much of the repository is full already for apps??? Do they take a bit of time to show up sometimes (its a large app)???
<ZooMonkey> I tried adding partner repositories and the app I want is not showing up. But it was in 11.04 Mint and also Ubuntu.
<phiscibe> westy https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<ZooMonkey> I think I'll try adding the Natty partner repo manually.
<MeanderingCode> boy, i'll never skip and upgrade again :/ 24 hrs in, 65% through downloading second release's pkgs
<phiscibe> you picked a bad time to upgrade as everyone is hitting the servers now that 11.10 is out
<MeanderingCode> i know...i've been on 10.10 for a year now, shoulda waited another couple weeks
<phiscibe> jaysn i can't remeber, but it could be that when you upgraded it get you home directories and therefore your configuratin, which might not work in the new upgrade
<phiscibe> it kept them i meant
<MeanderingCode> 'course now i'm locked in
<phiscibe> im fartin around in this room and readin all the bug reports and spilled milk, i have 4 machines to upgrade, i dont want the hair pulling....
<jasyn> ok how to wipe the old home and install fresh?
<ZooMonkey> jasyn: just bakcup all your files and your fav configs (conky, etc) ; and then use dban; and then use the Live CD for the Linux you want to install.
<jasyn> ok zoomonkey thanks. what is dban?
<ZooMonkey> jasyn: Or you can skip using dban and use the newer Linux disks. They format fine.
<jasyn> theres no format option on the new kubuntu live cd?
<ZooMonkey> jasyn: its a hard drive data killer. it'll erase all the data on the drive in an intricate way.
<jasyn> ok
<ZooMonkey> jasyn: there likely is. If you run into a distro tho that wont format, then, that's how to get around it.
<jasyn> ok thank you i will try it
<jasyn> thanks for help
<ZooMonkey> np
<phiscibe> run the partion manager and format the driver yoursef from teh live cd thenn install
#kubuntu 2011-10-15
<phiscibe> and graphic app jar heads in here?  no problem just wanna talk shop
<phiscibe> any that is
<phiscibe> i cant type today
<Drecondius> Help, I can connect in kubuntu but not ubuntu any suggestions?
<Drecondius> errr, connect wirelessly
<phiscibe> get drunk, do a tc-ip dance and pay
<phiscibe> pray
<phiscibe> but, they both use diffrent network managers
<westy> phiscibe, nope that didnt help, just error after error
<westy> phiscibe: guess i will install rather then upgrade
<phiscibe> i hope u didnt loose all ur mail
<ZooMonkey> Doh. Invalid postgre version. :( ... maybe I can't get this going as ez as I thought on Kubuntu.
<westy> phiscibe, oh i backed up before this all started, unless it deleted it from the server, which i doubt (hopefully!)
<phiscibe> is it imap?
<westy> phiscibe, yes
<phiscibe> has to be Akonadi problem for your mail
<westy_> yeah i think so
<merlin1991> okay, I know why i did dl like uberslow, fskd r8169 kernel module is bs
<westy_> i did do the delete file and reupgrade, but that failed
<merlin1991> my syslog is filled up with 3:00.0: eth0: link up lines
<phiscibe> but if all you stuff is on the server westy, you could just stat over with a fresh install
<westy_> phiscibe, yep thats what i think too. I do have a lot of local folder mail, but I will import it. The changes are too great in this release
<westy_> and its my second upgrade
<phiscibe> merlin
<phiscibe> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=250807
<phiscibe> might be a clue
<ZooMonkey> yeah I just manually installed the correct version of postgre and it's still failing the install. :( Sorry guys, I tried. Maybe it will work in a few days if Ubuntu cant.
<Jonah_yc> hi, has anyone else got broken WiFi since upgrading to 11.10?
<Guest36968> hi
<phiscibe> ive yet to do it jonah, im waiting to see where the beans spill
<phiscibe> plus the update servers are slow as crap atm
<phiscibe>  and i got 4 machines
<phiscibe> Jonah_yc: what does the command iwconfig show?
<Jonah_yc> well the beans always seem to spill allover my WiFi!!
<Jonah_yc> phiscibe: iwconfig says WiFi is located on wlan0, but network manager always gets stuck on waiting for authentication
<Jonah_yc> phiscibe, im getting a "deauthenticated Reason 2" error from dmesg
<phiscibe> Jonah_yc: what does the command cat /etc/resolv.conf  show
<phiscibe> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<phiscibe> that is
<Jonah_yc> phiscibe, just says Generated by NetworkManager
<phiscibe> i think, but dunno for sure, the network manager is playing games with your resolv.conf folder which should have the ip adress of  you DNS servers JonathanD
<phiscibe> Johah i mean
<dsaintz> everyone
<phiscibe> yo
<phiscibe> aaaaahhe anybody home or just use old goats
<phiscibe> baaaah
<cpatrick08> i hhere
<phiscibe> sup
<Yamauchi> join #ubuntu
<phiscibe> im nursing upgrades hang in out\
<Yamauchi> lulz
<phiscibe> too crowded
<Yamauchi> mean to type /join
<phiscibe> lol
<renato> #join Ubuntu-br
<well_laid_lawn> renato: iif you didn't get there try   /j #ubuntu-br
<Guest46291> shehzad
<semitones> i'm about to try installing the new kubuntu over my existing one
<semitones> is the idea to use oneconf?
<cpatrick08> semitones: you trying to do clean install or upgrade
<semitones> clean install, but keep some applications
<semitones> and keep my data
<semitones> I think the installer supports that
<cpatrick08> do you have a seperate /home partition
<shehzad_> hi, is there any review available for oneiric yet?
<semitones> cpatrick08: no, all one partition
<semitones> shehzad_: i haven't seen any specific to kubuntu yet
<cpatrick08> there is not much way to keep your apps and data with a clean install you can backup data to external hard drive but cannot save apps with clean install only upgrade
<shehzad_> semitones: i see
<shehzad_> does anybody know where is 'what is new' page for oneiric?
<semitones> shehzad_: yeah i can find you one of those
<semitones> shehzad_: actually check out the first link in the /topic
<shehzad_> semitones: cool thanks !
<semitones> cpatrick08: hmm, I guess you needed a /home partition to take advantage of that feature then :/
<cpatrick08> yea sorry
<phiscibe> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release
<Yamauchi> living in the 3rd world... still downloading 11.10
<phiscibe> semitones: maybe you could make your own local repository with your package
<semitones> phiscibe: it's no big deal :) I'll just back up my data and make a home partition when I install
<phiscibe> there is oneconf now, its for syncing apps across many machines, but might could serve as bacup
<phiscibe> and Stipple
<semitones> phiscibe: yeah i was asking about oneconf
<semitones> how is it supposed to work
<phiscibe> i think, it works with ubuntu one services as man in the middle, the clould service stores what apps and configs and application data, and syncs it, Stipple does this also but with more options
<phiscibe> the apache couchdb is involed with stipple
<phiscibe> im been looking at these options lately, i have 4 pc's and keeping them straight is some times a job
<phiscibe> im hoping maybe for a poor mans directory service with roamign profiles...sorta
<aperson> should installing the kubuntu-lowfat-settings package pull in the entire desktop?
<phiscibe> no idea, i havent gotten to 11.10 yet, im watching the milk spill atm
<phiscibe> possible yes
<semitones_webcha> hello, how do I install flash in oneiric -- can it be done through muon? (i have 64 bit)
<semitones_webcha> i'm testing this verison of kubuntu to see if it's a good os to give my roommate as his introduction to foss
<preecher> wont the restricted extras have flash included?
<semitones_webcha> preecher: i can install it and see
<semitones_webcha> it says it has flash
<preecher> ive never installed flash stand alone in ubuntu/kubuntu or xubuntu   but ive always installed the restricted extras and its taken care of if on my end
<semitones_webcha> I'd call that a bug in muon -- searching for flash does not bring up restricted extras
<Ravnac> Hello Folks - maybe some1 here's able to help me. I installed Ubuntu 11.10, then decided Kubunto looked better and installed it via "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and removed the ubuntu one. Now my after a reboot UI's quite clear and has no real UI (like this: http://i.imgur.com/obqk4.png)
<valorie> hmm, looks like ubuntu-desktop wasn't removed
<valorie> but really, it isn't necessary to remove it
<valorie> just use KDM, and log into Kubuntu
<valorie> !kdm
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<valorie> piffle
<matias> Hello!
<Guest47957> I need help... Im using ubuntu 11.04
<valorie> Guest47957: say what your problem is, and someone might be able to help
<Guest47957> thanx... im update ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04...
<Guest47957> at finish.. not install grub2, memtest, and the new kernel
<Guest47957> then, when install a every program,
<valorie> why didn't you install grub2?
<Guest47957> Im can paste here the error...
<valorie> pastebin please
<valorie> don't flood here
<valorie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> Ravnac: please run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" in a console
<valorie> !gdm
<Guest47957> ok,
<Ravnac> valorie: Did, awaiting the result ...
<valorie> Ravnac: also, this might help after that: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<Guest47957> here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708374/
<valorie> Guest47957: difficult to read as I only speak english
<Guest47957> OK...
<valorie> however, I think you also will find sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a useful
<Ravnac> Someone just posted a how-to-geek link about switching between KDE and the other thing - care to repost? Had a disconnect
<valorie> also, /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found -- you need grub!
<valorie> and here is the second link: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: valorie zimmerman?
<valorie> that's me
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: hello
<valorie> do we know one another?
<valorie> I like your nick
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: i am in you google plus circle
<valorie> :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: thanks
<valorie> cool
<Guest47957> valorie....
<valorie> Guest47957: it's possible you misunderstood about grub
<valorie> you can only have one of them
<valorie> so if you have a dual-boot system, you don't want to install it a second time
<Guest47957> Why should I choose kdm or gdm?
<valorie> but you have to have one of them
<valorie> usually it's just a matter of taste
<valorie> but with 11.10, Ubuntu no longer uses gdm
<valorie> they now use lightdm
<phoenix_firebrd> what about lightdm?
<valorie> Kubuntu still uses KDM
<valorie> maybe one can use lightDM to switch between Unity and KDE desktop
<valorie> but I don't know
<phoenix_firebrd> if we use lightdm we wont be able to shudown from kmenu
<valorie> I've not seen any documentation about that
<valorie> !lightdm
<Guest47957> yo ejecute el comando: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" y obtuve esto:
<Guest47957> I run the command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure-a" and got this:
<Guest47957> Your console font configuration will be updated the next time your system
<Guest47957> boots. If you want to update it now, run 'setupcon' from a virtual console.
<Guest47957> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<Guest47957> cron stop/waiting
<Guest47957> dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<valorie> dang, ubottu is being a bit dense tonight
<FloodBotK2> Guest47957: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Guest47957: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest47957> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708377/
<valorie> Guest47957: you have a complicated problem -- beyond my ability to help, I'm afraid
<valorie> by choosing no grub, you now have a system with no boot system
<Ravnac> valorie: Does the "Configuring auctex"-dialog always take that long? Can't even click "OK" and the Console-Windows doesn't really react :/.
<valorie> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<valorie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<valorie> you might be able to fix your grub from a liveCD, liveDVD, or liveUSB, if you can boot from one of them
<Ravnac> valorie: Ah, it's done now. I should be more patient. Thanks very much for your help
<valorie> I have done so with chroot
<Guest47957> the biggest problem is I can install programs and use my system, but every time I install a new program, the system tells me that "there is a package that was not finished installing" (the kernel) and do not know how to fix this problem.
<valorie> it wasn't fun, however
<valorie> Guest47957: read those links ubottu just put in the channel
<valorie> boot options, and grub2 in particular
<andantino> hows the new kubuntu?
<valorie> andantino: awesome on my netbook
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: rescatux is a very good oprtion to recover grub
<valorie> phoenix_firebrd: I've heard that
<valorie> but haven't used it
<valorie> !rescatux
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: i think i know a solution to Guest47957 issue
<andantino> i have  never tried kubuntu before, thinking about giving it a shot
<valorie> andantino: make a live CD, USB, or better yet, USB
<valorie> and give it a spin
<valorie> I bet you'll love it
<andantino> im using fedora kde right now
<valorie> well, I have fed. KDE friends too, so I won't say anything bad about it
<valorie> except -- beefy miracle?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: I had this problem sometime back, i simply uninstalled the kernel. You should have one other kernel to do this
<valorie> ....
<valorie> sec
<andantino> thats still two releases away valorie
<andantino> :P
<Guest47957> ¿como puedo saber cuantos kernels tengo?
<Guest47957> How I can know how many kernels I have?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: english please
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: are you kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: are in you kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: sorry typo
<Guest47957> no
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: you are in recovery console?
<Guest47957> no, but I can logout and login with kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: if you can login to kde, use muon to check the kernel
<well_laid_lawn> or try dpkg -l | grep kernel
<Guest47957> now, I'm using Ubuntu and Quassel IRC, but from a GNOME session
<Guest47957> ok.
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: could you help Guest47957 to install the latest kernel
<well_laid_lawn> he wants to count them afaik
<Guest47957> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708382/
<Guest47957> im run dpkg -l | grep kernel
<valorie> when the old dog barks, gotta take him out, or disaster results
<Guest47957> and the screen shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708382/
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest47957: you are in 11.04 right
<Guest47957> yes
<well_laid_lawn> you posted the same link twice
<Guest47957> yes, im sorry.
<well_laid_lawn> anyway lines 8,17,18 show in the comments they are kernels
<Guest47957> I do not want to be a guest, so I will try to connect again with my nick "djthree"
<fitty> Есть русские?
<well_laid_lawn> is that russian?
<djthree> ok,
<well_laid_lawn> !ru | fitty
<ubottu> fitty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<djthree> My native language is Spanish
<phoenix_firebrd> djthree: remove this version 2.6.38-11.50
<djthree> how?
<phoenix_firebrd> djthree: sorry i forgot
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: need a hand
<djthree> ok
<well_laid_lawn> try  apt-get remove pkg
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: give him the full command
<well_laid_lawn> there's three headers pkg's for the 2.6.38-11.50 kernel but no kernel
<well_laid_lawn> line 12-14
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: may be removing the header packages will fix the issue
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: line 17
<excognac> hi all! Upgrade went almost smoothly. What does the acitvity manager???
<phoenix_firebrd> excognac: http://maketecheasier.com/use-kde-plasma-activities/2010/09/01
<phoenix_firebrd> excognac: try this http://www.ghacks.net/2010/08/16/kde-desktop-activities-explained/
<jmichaelx> i want to KILL nepomuk, akonadi and anything else related.....
<jmichaelx> and i mean kill as in destroy
<jamil_1> I think I eventually got connected to the wireless router... I have an ip on network ... but I cant ping anyone
<jamil_1> if I ping local network i get Operation not permitted
<jamil_1> if I ping google, it say unknown host
<jamil_1> perhaps my ip routing table is messed up ?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: have you set a nameserver anywhere?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: nope
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: not manually
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: I'd set a nameserver then
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: how would I go about it ?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: not sure about nameserver but bind is running on my machine if it helps
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: there should be an option for it in whatever you used to set the network
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I never had to do this before
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I am connecting to the network from terminal so there is no option :(
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: if you can ping -c 3 8.8.8.8 but not google.com then you need a nameserver
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: it says network unreachable
<well_laid_lawn> you're not connected then
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: can it be firewall issue ?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: I have no idea what your setup is - as a guess it could be
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: but in ifconfig wlan0 it shows that I have a local ip
<well_laid_lawn> does   ifconfig -a   show anything is up?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: what does   route   return?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: 192.168.15.0  *   255.255.255.0  U 0 0 0 wlan0
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I guess 192.168.15.0 is my gateway
<well_laid_lawn> seems like it
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: how can I check if there is no firewall blocking me
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: does kubuntu ship with firewall ?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: yep but it's pretty open - check the router admin page maybe
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: can you ping the router?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I get Operation not permitted
<NicodB> In my /etc/init.d/ I have a script, which is not started when my workstation boots. When I manually starts the servcice, I have no problems. I ran  update-rc.d so the script is registered. What could be the problem?
<Yamauchi> 'The ISO file includes a file called usb-creator.exe' - where?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: you'll have to check if the router is set to respond to pings
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: well, I can ping it from the machine I am currently using
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: then it's something local to the machine - how did you set the connection up?
<joeblog> Hello folx
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -cwpa.conf && dhclient wlan0
<joeblog> Everything is running smoothly for me using kubuntu 11.10 from a flash drive, but I can't get dragon player to work. Can someone help me please?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: what does   iwconfig wlan0   return? is it associated etc?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: yup
<Arnold> joeblog: you might be missing various codecs. Try installing "kubuntu-restricted-extras" and see if it helps you. Or if not, you can install various gstreamer-plugins (bad, good, etc).
<Yamauchi> 'The ISO file includes a file called usb-creator.exe' - where?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: is there a network manager still running?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: nope
<joeblog> Arnold: thank you, will do so.
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: running the network manager gives me an error that cant find some f**ing so file
<phiscibe> jamil
<phiscibe> your dns is maybe messed
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: is your user in the network group - I'm just throwing up guesses here :)
<phiscibe> didnt you eariler say your resolv.conf was empty except for commits
<joeblog> I created a 1GB permanent partition on the thumb drive, but now kubuntu is complaining that I am running out of space. How can I increase the space?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: how can I check this ?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: in a terminal   groups
<jamil_1> phiscibe: resolv.conf contains: nameserver 192.168.15.1
<phiscibe> is that your router that ip address
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: there is not network group
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: look at what route returned and what is in resolv.conf
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yup
<phiscibe> do you have dns entries from your isp in your routers set up
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I never had to tinker them before so no idea what does it mean. can explain a bit ?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: how can I add my user to a group ?\
<phiscibe> you can ping local machines right?
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I get Operation not permitted
<jamil_1> phiscibe: maybe a permission issue ?
<well_laid_lawn> !info usermod
<phiscibe> try sudo ping
<ubottu> Package usermod does not exist in oneiric
<jamil_1> phiscibe: same error with sudp
<jamil_1> phiscibe: s/sudp/sudo
<phiscibe> did you have firewall ruels setup pre upgrade
<jamil_1> phiscibe: never touched them
<well_laid_lawn> phiscibe: are you in the network group?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm on my arch box atm
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: where is this network group ? I cant find it in /etc/group
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: I'm in the network group on my arch system here - I can't check what ubuntu has atm which is why I asked phiscibe about it
<joeblog> see you guys later, my disk space warning is now at 0%. Need to go fix it.
<SilentDis> hello, I'm having a problem installing 11.10.  I've got a bunch of drives already setup, so I choose manual for disk setup.  I can select my / drive, but when I go to assign /dev/sdb1 as /home, ubiquity crashes without any error.  I've launched it from the prompt with --debug, but I don't know where it actually logs to, to trace down the error.  anyone have any idea?
<well_laid_lawn> make sure the partition is unmounted
<SilentDis> well_laid_lawn: it is
<well_laid_lawn> k
<SilentDis> well_laid_lawn: mount shows as clean
<phiscibe> is dbus running i wonder
<well_laid_lawn> SilentDis: you did the md5 check?
<SilentDis> phiscibe: fresh boot from a live CD...  checking
<SilentDis> well_laid_lawn: of course, I do that before burning, as well as after burning :)
<phiscibe> sorry silent i meant with jamil_1
<SilentDis> anyone know where ubiquity logs it's errors to when you --debug it?
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yup
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: Now I am able to ping my router !
<phiscibe> whaat did u do
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: after stopping ipmasq
<well_laid_lawn> why was that running?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I don't know
<phiscibe> that would do the same as firewall rules, sorta
<phiscibe> can you ping google.com
<jamil_1> phiscibe: nope :(
<phiscibe> or 74.125.65.106   googles ip
<phiscibe> try the ip
<jamil_1> phiscibe: nope
<jamil_1> phiscibe: Network is unreachable
<SilentDis> duh of the moment, it's in the system logs.  it appears ubiquity is throwing back "Device /dev/sdd1 not found in os-prober output" (with varying drives), followed by "switched to page Form" then crashing.  anyone have any ideas?
<phiscibe> crazy jamil
<phiscibe> you can ping the router, but nothing not outsied, are there other machines on the local net u can ping
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I will become one sooner
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I dont recall a single upgrade where things went smoothly
<jamil_1> *cant
<jamil_1> its working !
<jamil_1> I tried the dhclient wlan0 once againt and now I can ping google
<jamil_1> muhahahaha
<xieyi> I have upgraded to 11.10 and meet problem that the proftpd can't be started properly.
<SilentDis> alright, screw it.  saving my /etc/fstab from the old install.  I'll just restore it when I'm done.
<jamil_1> thnks guys for being so patient. I really appreciate it phiscibe well_laid_lawn   :)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<anathema> hi
<anathema> everytime I login to my kubuntu 11.10 the volume level is 0
<anathema> how to fix that?
<well_laid_lawn> are you saving the session each time?
<SilentDis> anathema: I'd say go into system settings, make sure 'save session' is selected, and then just log out and back in.  should be set that way.  after that, if you wish, you can unmark save session.
<phiscibe> jamil look in /var/log/auth.log for errors
<anathema> SilentDis, I have "On login: Restore previous session" Is that correct?
<SilentDis> yep.  now do a log out (not a restart, reboot, etc).
<anathema> I had already this setting
<SilentDis> anathema: yep. now do a log out (not a restart, reboot, etc).
<anathema> so I dont think that it will be fixed
<anathema> because I had already this. nothing changed :S
<xieyi> where can I update packages in 11.10
<anathema> To default leave option
<anathema> what i must have?
<SilentDis> anathema: ok, I assume, then, it's something goofed up with reboot and such not actually getting to the point of saving the session.  do a log out, and that should allow that process to complete before it gets sent down due to init level changing.
<anathema> SilentDis, ok in the default leave option what I must have?
<phiscibe> anathema: it sounds like this problem screwing with the system state, but im not sure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859432
<phiscibe> also if u look at the kubunt realease nots i mentions the new var lock arrangment
<anathema> phiscibe, no i dont think that is that the problem thanks anyway, the only problem that i have is the 0 level sound and a weird akonadi problem
<anathema> error notification
<anathema> SilentDis, Can you tell me please what setting I must have under the "default Leave option"? End Current session/Turn of /Restart Pc?
<SilentDis> anathema: Default Leave Option - End current session.  On Login - Restore previous session.  then, log out (not restart, not shutdown), and see if that solves it.  I'm thinking it may be just a goofy problem with how restart/shutdown are handling the save session option.
<anathema> Ok I will do that
<phiscibe> anathema:  a corrupted pulseaudio config?  maybe delete or move /. pulse
<SilentDis> phiscibe: that's a good idea, too.  goofy settings during upgrades suck.  I'll probably have my fair share after this, too, and I'll have to dig through a bunch >.<
<anathema> SilentDis, i logged out, logged in, the sound is 0, also If I press the Kbutton the window is shown in the top of the page !!!Weird
<phiscibe> ive yet to do it, i have four systems to do, ive been wathing whats going on, with ear to wall, tried on one machine it couldnt even get past updating
<SilentDis> anathema: alrighty.  phiscibe had a good idea.  it could be a goofed up pulse audio config.  gimme 1 sec to find it's exact place so I can get ya a move command :)
<anathema> Ok thanks
<anathema> Whats with the weird problem that if i click the sound icon the menu is shown in the top of the page
<SilentDis> anathema: in a terminal, type this:  mv ~/.pulse ~/pulse.backup
<anathema> the same thing happens with the K button too
<SilentDis> anathema: after that, log out/back in and/or restart machine.
<anathema> done
<anathema> ok
<jamil_1> has anybody else encountered this error: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.Childexited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<jamil_1> ?
<seshagiri> Hello everyone, While upgrading to Kubuntu 11.10, i encountered so many errors (http://pastebin.com/94CfGfKS). I've googled a lot, but didn't find any solution. Could some one help me?
<phiscibe> yeah its the dbus var run locking error ive seen 50 ppl bitch about
<SilentDis> jamil_1: You broke the internet.  stop that, it's how I get my porn, and I don't appreciate being without it.  [j/k, googling now ;)]
<jamil_1> SilentDis: lol
<SilentDis> !bug 613412 | jamil_1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613412 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "packagekit in maverick causes error in apt operations" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613412
<jamil_1> phiscibe: any pointers
<phiscibe> Upgrades
<phiscibe> Ubuntu 11.10 has migrated away from /var/run, /var/lock and /dev/shm and now uses /run, /run/lock and /run/shm instead (respectively). While the Ubuntu AppArmor packages and shipped policy have been adjusted for this, custom policy may need to be updated. The following may be used to aid in migration (it allows both the old and the new paths):
<phiscibe> but too late for that so look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859432
<SilentDis> jamil_1: that little blurb from ubottu was meant for you.  they've changed the bot since I last had to use it, apparently.
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I actually read this stuff but ignored it innocently assuming it wont effect me
<anathema> SilentDis, fixed many thanks :) phiscibe also many thanks!!
<SilentDis> anathema: no troubles.  suck it microsoft, community irc works better every damn time ;)
<phiscibe> sed -i -e 's#/var/run#/{,var/}run#' -e 's#/var/lock#/{run,var}/lock#' -e 's#/dev/shm/#/{dev,run}/shm/#' <profile>
<anathema> I have a problem with Akonadi-Kmail (Never used) but every time I login a "Mail dispatcher agent" error comes in
<anathema> Failed to fetch the resource collection. Many ppl have this
<phiscibe> that is supposed to make it work both ways, but just the other way works too
<SilentDis> anathema: could you pastebin the error (if it's long) or just drop it in here if it's short?
<SilentDis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anathema> SilentDis, Sure!!
 * SilentDis didn't want to sleep anyway.  besides, this pack of smokes is still mostly full... ;)
<jee_> hello
<anathema> SilentDis, http://imagebin.org/179160
<jee_> I've got a big problem with the nvidia drivers
<SilentDis> just fyi, it is actually REALLY difficult to go back to a single monitor when you've spent the last 2 months with 2.  go faster install!
<anathema> The Mail Dispatcher error is showing everytime I log in. In startup. The kmail error everytime I open Kmail (I dont use it but just to fix the problem)
<jee_> ah, but i've to go, i'll fix it later, sorry, goodbye
<anathema> So that's my problem: http://imagebin.org/179160
<anathema> anyone with the same problem? http://imagebin.org/179160
<phiscibe> KDE Bug 275469: A window may retain a taskbar entry after closing the application.
<phiscibe> Migration to KMail 2 does not work, see KMail 2 migration.
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<phiscibe> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<rork> anathema: if you share your main problem in this channel people are more likely to pick it up
<anathema> phiscibe is a fix for this bug? or not yet
<anathema> phiscibe, i dont want to backup my data (cause i dont have already in 11.10) i want to fix the error
<phiscibe> so you have no mail data to save, just the bug
<anathema> yeah exactly
<anathema> I want to fix also the KMail because I want to start using it
<anathema> and the akonadi too
<rork> Where can I find the option to turn off adding accents on characters after typing a quote, e.g. ' + e gives é
<TeslaTony> I just upgraded to 11.10, and now find that I have no way to turn my computer off without using the command line, and that even if I do, it hangs. What am I missing?
<phiscibe> anathema: all i can think is make that migration tool run, it reconfigures the akanoid server, that or unistall everything that uses akanoid and akanoid and reisntall
<anathema> ok thanks phiscibe i will try that
<phiscibe> deleting ~/.kde/share/config/kmail-migratorrc running "kmail-migrator --interactive" might work, but u aint paying me and i aint swearing
<anathema> phiscibe i removed the file and after that in migrator i typed migrate and nothing happens. I will try with the option Skip migration
<anathema> phiscibe, the same. I must stop akonadi server fist?
<phiscibe> probably
<anathema> phiscibe how to launch akonadi console?
<anathema> not configuration but console
<phiscibe> u have to have the dev tools for akanoid
<anathema> I see.
<anathema> I want to reset the akonadi Resources configuration
<anathema> because I opened the akonadi configuration tool and I see that are missing
<anathema> that's the problem. I want a way to resetting to defautls
<Anubis> hi! short question: what will be the impact on kde if i remove akonadi ?
<phiscibe> well its used by a lot of crap
<phiscibe> the neowhatit thing  is involed too
<phiscibe> neomuk or soemthing
<phiscibe> akanoid is where the default apps store mail contacts calander local folderes the neomuk indexing
<GirlyGirl> nepomuk?
<phiscibe> nepomuk
<phiscibe> something like htat
<phiscibe> anathema: i dunno, reset might not work because i think the upgrade had to restructure the mysql database , thats what themighratio tool is supposed to do
<phiscibe> akonadictl is the servier
<phiscibe> service
<phiscibe> so akonadictl stop start restart should work
<anathema> hmm i see
<phiscibe> akonadictl status
<anathema> I went to KDEResourcs in system settings
<anathema> and I see a default option is loaded
<anathema> but I cant delete it
<jamil_1> me again ppl
<anathema> is there any way to restore all kde resources and akonadi resources to default?
<jamil_1> my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708443/
<anathema> or can you tell me yours settings
<anathema> in Akonadi Resources
<phiscibe>  KMail, KOrganizer, KJots, etc. were updated to use Akonadi as well. In addition, several Plasma widgets also use Akonadi to store and retrieve calendar events, notes, etc.  so killing akanoid should only effect those
<jamil_1> why do i see errors every where
<phiscibe> akonadi resources opes a gui
<anathema> hmm in system personal information panel?
<phiscibe> has the calander shared address book , plain address book and the mail foder settings
<anathema> hmm i see
<anathema> all of them are green in mine
<anathema> showing:ready
<phiscibe> its a kde control module
<anathema> i see. i dont know why is failing with the error cant get the resources :P
<phiscibe> but doesnt show under system settings
<anathema> i have the personal contacts many times
<anathema> i wil delete all except one :p
<jamil_1> sick of:  cups main process terminated with status 127
<phiscibe> jamil_1:  are you using nfs
<jamil_1> phiscibe: nope
<jamil_1> phiscibe: but used it some time ago
<anathema> phiscibe: is there any way to have disabled all desktop effects but to have transparent K bar
<jamil_1> each update is a pandora box
<Anubis> you are right jamil
<Yamauchi> installation is totally jacked up for me...
<flying_sheep> hi
<flying_sheep> no sound after upgrade. i guess it’s a common problem. what can i do?
<zero1> hi guys, I have a prob with alt+f2 shortcut. suddently doesnt launch the starter
<zero1> the run command is not set
<phiscibe> flying_sheep: dry delteting the pulseaudio configuration   someplace in home folder is a hidden .pulse folder
<joeblog> Hi folx, how do I automatically centre an application on loading it? Currently it is snapping to different corners of the screen
<phiscibe> thats called krunner isnt it zero1
<flying_sheep> phiscibe: i did. due to anothe bug kded couldn’t start until i moved away all my dotfiles. i copied back selected ones, .pulse wasn’t among them
<flying_sheep> “kded” was no typo ;)
<phiscibe> unistall and reinstall pulseaudi
<zero1> phiscibe maybe... i mean the shortcut of the run applications. It is wokring if i press right click on desktop > Run command
<zero1> I just want to have it with alt+f2 . It worked before rebooting :P
<flying_sheep> phiscibe: didn’t work
<zero1> is there any way to restore the alt+f2 ?
<zero1> in the system settings > shortcuts there is no option
<joeblog> Found it, windows now centre by themselves :)
<phiscibe> you could manualy set the keyboard shourt cut in system settings
<phiscibe> the taks to run is krunner
<yofel> zero1: system settings -> shortcuts -> global -> component: run command interface -> run command
<zero1> thanks yofel )
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I dont have a cups file in init.d
<yofel> jamil_1: you should, although it's only for compatibility
<flying_sheep> phiscibe: amarok’s seeker bar doesn’t progress oO
<yofel> the cups  service config file is in /etc/init/
<jamil_1> yofel: is there way I could completely disable cups
<yofel> jamil_1: oneiric?
<jamil_1> yofel: yup
<yofel> jamil_1: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/cups.override
<yofel> that will prevent it from starting by itself
<jamil_1> yofel: lemme test this
<jamil_1> yofel: remember yesterday I had the graphics card issue ?
<yofel> yes
<jamil_1> yofel: I got arount it by manually installing the nvidia-current from ubuntu site
<jamil_1> yofel: but I still get stuck at the kubuntu blue screen
<yofel> meh, then I'm not quite sure where to continue to debug this
<jamil_1> yofel: the odd thing is that if I go for recovery kernel and enter kdm  in console it takes me to the login screen
<yofel> then it's probably some service that get's stuck before kdm tries to start. You could replace 'quiet splash' in the kernel options with '--verbose', but that'll dump a LOT of hard to read asynchronous upstart loggin on the screen
<phiscibe>        ksystemlog
<yofel> upstart doesn't log anything by default
<jamil_1> heres is my dmesg prior to disabling cups: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708443/
<yofel> although syslog might have something
<jamil_1> here it complains about network manager too
<phiscibe> maybe the auth log or kenrel or syslog might show you  somthing
<phiscibe> if u can run ksystemlog it is easy to get ot
<yofel> [   45.044992] init: gdm main process (1090) terminated with status 127
<yofel> gdm?
<yofel> what does 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager' tell you?
<jamil_1> yofel: I started with standard ubuntu then just to try out I installed KDM and then never went back
<jamil_1> yofel: now I have both gnome and kde
<jamil_1> yofel: can this be problematic ?
<yofel> not really, but what DM is set as default?
<jamil_1> yofel: gdm
<yofel> hm... I'm not quite sure how much Q/A gdm has gotten in oneiric, as ubuntu uses lightdm now
<jamil_1> yofel: I should change it to /usr/sbin/kdm ?
<yofel> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<yofel> and select kdm there as default
<joeblog> What do I need to activate inside Muon to be able to download the restricted extras package, so that mp3 works?
<yofel> joeblog: alt+f2, type muon, select the package manager. There you'll find the restricted extras
<yofel> they'll show up as long as multiverse is enabled
<joeblog> yofel: that is the thing, I have multiverse selected, but when I search, I get an empty result
<yofel> joeblog: are you in the software center or the package manager?
<joeblog> software centre
<phiscibe> do you have a /var/lib/ureadahead/pack file jam
<yofel> joeblog: K -> applications -> system -> package manager
 * jamil_1 hugs yofel and phiscibe 
<jamil_1> yes!
<jamil_1> damn gdm
<yofel> file a bug against gdm...
<joeblog> yofel: I see it, thank you!
<jamil_1> yofel: gdm uses compiz by default or not ?
<jamil_1> yofel: most of the times compiz has issues with graphics card
<yofel> no idea, last time I used it compiz was only started after login I believe
<kerloi> Hi all. I just installed kubuntu on my system (I'm not used to this distro). A strange message appeared on my konsole : 'kbuildsycoca4 running' (This is not I who started this command) and then Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-olivier" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<joeblog> Can someone please explain the basic idea here ... why is there a package manager and a software centre?
<kerloi> Seems that I have the same error when I start a kde app with sudo ...
<phiscibe> kerloi: do you use sudo often?
<yofel> joeblog: pretty much taken from ubuntu, where there's the software center and synaptic
<kerloi> phiscibe: not really but right now I tried to edit some config files (I fact I haven't modified anything)
<kerloi> root config files
<phiscibe> when you run program with a gui with sudo, it sometimes changes ownership of the files to ROOT, just using sudo modifies the permisions
<phiscibe> you should use kdesudo to launch a gui app
<joeblog> yofel: thank you. I will play with them more, but they look very similar.
<phiscibe> but to fix your problem u need to set the owners bat to you and not root of something mabye the kbuidsyscoca4 not sure where, but and searchg for file owned by root in the wrong place
<kerloi> phiscibe: Ok usually I use vim but it wasn't installed and the server was in trouble
<kerloi> so I tried with kate
<joeblog> Something that I would like to get right, is to be able to run kubuntu or another kde distro in RAM, much like Puppy Linux works. Can that be done?
<yofel> joeblog: the SC shows "applications" - the package manager everything + a lot more details
<phiscibe> you can use kate just use kdesuo kate not sudo kate, then it wont change the owner to root
<phiscibe> gksudo for gnome
<phiscibe> if u got enough ram
<joeblog> yofel: that makes sense, like the software centre is an abstracted version of the package manager.
<kerloi> phiscibe: well it seems to be the opposit. It expected to find a root owned file (uid 0) and it found a user owned file (uid 1000)
<kerloi> in fact the owners are correct ...
<kerloi> but fine I'll use kdesudo by now :)
<joeblog> Is anyone here currently running their distro in RAM?
<phiscibe> nano is usaly available, ive used puppy in ram is all
<kerloi> And another question : what's the difference between 'vim-gtk' 'vim-athena' and 'vim-gnome' and more important, which one integrate the better kde environement ?
<yofel> kerloi: vim-gtk will integrate fine
<kerloi> ok thx
<phiscibe> the borders and stuff use gtk, so it is ok not gnome under kde though it outta work
<kerloi> joeblog: what do you wean ? You want to create a ramfs and install a distro in it ?
<kerloi> or you just want to use a vm ?
<phiscibe> puppy has small apps, abiword,  joes window manager or icwm ect, all of it, the whole thing is less than 90 mb, so it can all run in ram, no swap
<joeblog> kerloi: I am not sure of the technicalities, but what I want is the entire OS in RAM, so everything loads instantaneously. The speed of Puppy Linux is addictive and I want to have a KDE experience with that speed.
<phiscibe> he wants to do that with a bigger distro....why?  no reason other than he is a nerd like we are and just loves computers (thas why we put up with distro upgrades)
<phiscibe> its a love affair
<joeblog> phiscibe: amen :)
<joeblog> why do I want to do it, because we can :)
 * phiscibe pets his hard drive
<TeslaTony> On my main menu, when I click "Leave," it doesn't show an option to shut down or restart. How can I fix this?
<phiscibe> mkfs -q /dev/ram1 8192 would make a filesystem in ram
<phiscibe> then u could mount it, but you have to boot it and load it somehow
<phiscibe> not in tha t order
<joeblog> phiscibe: the way Puppy does it is load from USB, then copy the necessary files into RAM on startup.
<kerloi> not sure anything have been made to do that with ubuntu but you can still adda startup script which create the ramfs and copy binaries and config files to it
<joeblog> phiscibe: I will Google this, but I asked it here because one of you have already done it :)
<joeblog> I mean .. may have already done it.
<kerloi> or you can create a huge ramdisk :)
<woda> Muon sagt dass das Paketsystem wird von anderen Anwendung verwendet, wie werde ich es loss?
<phiscibe> TeslaTony: I THINK, i say this someplace
<phiscibe> ubuntu use lightdm now as a greeter
<phiscibe> kubuntu does not , i thinkkk
<yofel> kubuntu does not
<phiscibe> mayve yours are crossed
<phiscibe> making the leave option fouled
<TeslaTony> phiscibe: I'm talking about the programs menu
<TeslaTony> (windows calls it the start menu)
<avihay> The KMenu!
<TeslaTony> Thank you
<TeslaTony> So if I'm using GDM, the KMenu is screwy?
<TeslaTony> How do I check and switch back?
<jamil_1> any one encountered this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708443/
<jamil_1> ?
<phiscibe> uhh sorry im muddled
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: that's alot of text - which bit?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: oops sorry wrong link
<phiscibe> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<phiscibe> try that command TeslaTony
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: here it is: http://imagebin.org/179169
<jamil_1> lol
<woda> „Das Paketsystem scheint zurzeit von einer anderen Anwendung verwendet zu werden. Sie müssen erst alle anderen paketverwaltungsprogramme schließen, bevor Sie Paket installieren oder entfernen können.“ was soll ich schließen?
<jamil_1> I copied the link on one pc and pasted it in other one
<phiscibe> what does it show you?
<phiscibe> Tonio__:
<phiscibe> TeslaTony:  i mean
<TeslaTony> phiscibe: It spits back /usr/sbin/lightdm
<phiscibe> TeslaTony: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: try a reinstall of kde might be a good idea from that error
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: please don't recommend this
<TeslaTony> phiscibe: Kubuntu, but I did have lxde installed until recently
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I have spent so much time making it to work
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: I dunno what else to say
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: I can't start from zero again
<well_laid_lawn> read the error
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: it can't find the so....meaning I am either missing a package ....or need to link it properly ?
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: you could try seeing if softlinks fix the issue
<well_laid_lawn> for each of the missing .so.4 files there should be a file with a similar name
<phiscibe> that is the problem TeslaTony but i am not sure the best way to fix it, Kubuntu does not use lightdm ubuntu does
<phiscibe> can you use a package manger and see if kde-workspace id installed?
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: the so file is exactly where it is complaining to be missing
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<well_laid_lawn> jamil_1: run file on it to make sure it is ok then
<phiscibe> you might also be about to sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, that or dpkg-reconfigure gdm and pick kdm as default login manager
<joeblog> Thanks for the package help :) Dragon Player is working!
<phiscibe> you might be able to at the login screen select kdm, but you need the kde components and not gnome and kde
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: it says ELF 64-bit LSB shared object.....
<well_laid_lawn> k
<kerloi> Hi again. I'm still discovering this new linux :) and I was wondering how to change firefox language ?
<kerloi> Is there a special thing to install ?
<phiscibe> kubuntu right kerloi?
<kerloi> yes
<phiscibe> look under locales in system settings, that should change it in firefox
<phiscibe> hopefully
<kerloi> locales are already in my language but not firefox.
<kerloi> I just found the addon feature with muon software center. I'm adding kde support but I haven't found anything about language ...
<kerloi> nevermind, settings in kde aren't correct
<kerloi> That's strange since I had to select my locales during installation ...
<phiscibe> there is a systems language module kerloi but im not sure about muon yet
<kerloi> Ok I understand, the parameters are set but language package aren't there
<kerloi> I have to install I't. Should be down automatically at installation time when internet connection is up ...
<mac4rfree> hi guys i have a problem with flash
<mac4rfree> can somebody help mewtih it
<kerloi> mac4rfree: tell your problem
<mac4rfree> i download the flash from adobe site
<mac4rfree> but evn after tat, i am not able to play flash
<mac4rfree> should restart the system?
<kerloi> mac4rfree: No but you'd better use the system packet manager.
<kerloi> It avoid a lot of trouble. Everything that can be done using it should be done using it.
<mac4rfree> which package to install.. am newbie to linux
<kerloi> mac4rfree: I'm new to ubunut :p wait a sec I'll look for that ...
<mac4rfree> should i install adobe flash plugin installer or downloader???
<jamil_1> mac4rfree: the installer
<mac4rfree> cool thanks guys
<mac4rfree> one more doubt..
<jamil_1> go ahead
<mac4rfree> am goin to dual boot it with Win7
<mac4rfree> i hav created a new partition for it
<phiscibe> how many os are u gonna boot mac4rfree
<mac4rfree> wen i install win7 ther, it shudn b any problem rite
<mac4rfree> am goin to hav only 2 OS
<kerloi> Alwas install windows first as it will overwrite the bootloader
<phiscibe> best to install win first
<kerloi> It is not a big deal but you will have to restore grub from the live cd after you installed windows
<phiscibe> otherwise you will probably loose the bootloader, which is fixable
<phiscibe> just be prepared for it
<mac4rfree> cool kerloi
<phiscibe> alos you shoud have 3 partitions
<mac4rfree> yeah.. i knw tat.. b
<phiscibe> 1 for llinxu 1 for win and 1 small one for swap
<mac4rfree> but cud u explain me for do it
<jamil_1> any want to give it a shot:  http://imagebin.org/179169
<mac4rfree> yeah i have 3 partitions already
<kerloi> mac4rfree: This is three simple command lines
<kerloi> Hum does he have to chroot to the hd from the live cd to fix grub ?
<mac4rfree> i installed it from usb... u mean tat only rite?
<phiscibe> install linux first, it makes grub2 the bootloader...installing windows 2nd overwrites it with winbootloader..............install windows first it makes winbootloader, linux 2nd installs grub2 but keeps and entry for windows, all is well
<kerloi> mac4rfree: ok should be fine but you will have to do it in two steps
<phiscibe> but if you do the first option you have to fix the boot in the master boot record
<kerloi> You will fix it from your live usb then boot on your real ubuntu and do the same
<phiscibe> another dirt easy option is to make another boot cd or boot usb wth https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#Getting_Boot-Repair
<kerloi> mac4rfree: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/grub-pc#reinstallerrestaurer_grub_2
<phiscibe> boot reapir is a progran that can boot and fix grub2
<kerloi> so it is easier, do that instead :)
<joeblog> I have kubuntu running off my flash drive. When kubuntu starts up it beeps, then beeps again and then starts. Where do I go to turn the beeps off?
<kerloi> with my version it is three command lines but you have to make it twice. First time from the live and second time from your ubuntu.
<phiscibe> not sure, is it kubuntu beeping or you bios,
<joeblog> definately kubuntu
<jamil_1> any encountered this: symbol look error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<mac4rfree> thanks guys.. will try that
<joeblog> only happens when showing the kubuntu initial selection menu
<phiscibe> sound like a missing file
<BluesKaj> joeblog, how long are the beeps?
<phiscibe> ham
<joeblog> BluesKaj: beep = less than a second, as long as it takes to say "beep" :) One beep as soon as the screen appears, the nkubuntu counts down 5s then a second beep to start loading kubuntu.
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: note running an os on a flash drive killa the drive very quickly
<Girly-Girl> edit: kills
<phiscibe> jam
<phiscibe> jamil_1:
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: what are we talking here .. days weeks months? I was going to use this drive daily, most of the day.
<BluesKaj> joeblog, , nothing serious then , that's actually a normal sequence ...dunno how to get rid of it ...maybe someone else has a clue
<jamil_1> yes yes
<jamil_1> ?
<phiscibe> all the errors of yours i am looking point to some real bad version swewing
<jamil_1> ?
<phiscibe> that last error for bamf , ill go to priv
<joeblog> Is it true that running Kubuntu from the usb drive will kill the usb drive?
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: It can die very quickly as flash storage has a limited write times and os's unlike just pasting a file keep writing files for configuration logs etc constantly
<BluesKaj> joeblog, all i know is writing to flash drives is limited vs a hdd
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: I think I need to buy a cheap thumb drive to experiment with. Let it run day to day until it dies :) Do you know how long it could take to kill the drive if used daily?
<joeblog> lol .. take 2.
<phiscibe> if the os is just loading of the drive it shouldnt kill it too fast, especialy if u can load most it into ram, and can use a local swap resouce
<BluesKaj> ramdisk?
<Valerie> I have just updated kubuntu to 11.10.   Having problems with kmail.    Message received asking if I wanted to migrate email.  Clicked yes and it says I have to do it manually.  Have no idea how to do that.   Can anybody help me please.
<gedO> Hello
<gedO> I want to ask why NetBeans IDE are removed form Software Center in Kubuntu 11.10????
<Valerie> Hello gedO
<gedO> Valerie, Why NeatBeans IDE is removed after upgrade?
<Valerie> It doesn't look as though anybody is here.  I will come back later.
<Valerie> gedO   I am sorry I haven't a clue.
<gedO> Valerie, Okey
<Valerie> I am just trying to sort the emails.
<Valerie> I don't even know what NeatBeans IDE is lol.
<Valerie> Perhaps you can reinstall it.
<BluesKaj> gedO, check muon
<Valerie> k
<tonymc> hi all
<Valerie> Now I know.  ty.     My son has just gone over to Apple for music.
<Valerie> Hello tonymc
<tonymc> i've upgraded to 11.10 yesterday. all went "fine" except that i had a lot of PPA software and now i have a lot of packages whos version numbers exceed the oneiric ones, resulting in broken dependencies. i have downgraded everything through aptitude but now i have a lot of duplicate packages in the package list. how can i remove them?
<tonymc> by the way this is the first time updater didn't crash on update and second time upgrade didn't actually break anything... nice to see kubuntu making progress!
<Valerie> Oh dear I have just done that.    I thought it removed them automatically.
<Valerie> Do you know about the kmail tonymc?
<tonymc> Valerie what about it?
<Valerie> I  got a message saying did I want to migrate to kmail.    I click yes and then the next message told me I had to do it manually.
<Valerie> I don't know how and it looks like my address book etc. is not there and not connected to server.
<tonymc> Valerie: well, it happened automatically for me. do you have a lot to migrate?
<BluesKaj> tonymc, it's always good practice to comment ppas in the sources.list or remove them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Valerie> No
<Valerie> You were lucky lols
<tonymc> BluesKaj: i know that...now :-)
<Valerie> O:
<tonymc> Valerie: actually, i migrated earlier, i used the Kubuntu PPA's for 4.7.1
<tonymc> Valerie: do you have complex filters, a lot of email accounts etc.? if no then it's probably easier to recreate them by hand (if you used IMAP, that is)
<Valerie> Oh dear.   I have pop 3.     I would do it manualy if I knew how and where they were.
<Valerie> As you can see I am not very knowledgable,  but only have one account.   I would like to get my saved messages etc. back
<tonymc> Valerie: it's probably somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<BluesKaj> damn kmail hasn't worked proper;y since kde3
<tonymc> BluesKaj: not so with me - worked flawlessly since i migrated to kmail from thunderbird, which was a couple months ago :-)
<BluesKaj> I don't bother with it anymore ...gmail works well for our purposes
<tonymc> BluesKaj: i like to have my email offline too :-)
<Valerie> ty tonymc.     I will have a go and come back later.    Thanks for trying to help me.      bye.
<tonymc> bye
<BluesKaj> our ISP / mail provider put a;; our mail up on the a cotracted webmailserver so i saw no point in Kmail 's security options etc
<BluesKaj> a;;=all
<joeblog> BluesKaj: after 4 years on Gmail, I have gone offline again. It feels good to know that my emails are under my control again :)
<tonymc> joeblog: they really aren't :-)
<tonymc> joeblog: google is pretty slow when it comes to actually deleting stuff
<BluesKaj> I practically freaked when I received an emai from Belll telling me they had moved our email servers over to Hotmail :) pop3 became pophm ,and smtp1 became smtphm :(
<joeblog> tonymc: I know, but rather now than later :)
<joeblog> How do I get rid of the New Activity button in the top right corner of the desktop?
<BluesKaj> joeblog, good question , wish I knew :)
<tonymc> joeblog: IIRC there's a setting in the workspace appearance
<joeblog> tonymc: It seems that it can't be removed. Unfortunately, there are no options in workspace.
<BluesKaj> joeblog, try workspace behaviour
<joeblog> BluesKaj: I only have a thing called Workspace
<xieyi> I have upgrade to 11.10. The kmail migrated my old kmail accounts and failed. I want to reconfigure the accounts from scratch. which configure files are needed to be deleted?
<BluesKaj> joeblog,,which kubuntu ?
<joeblog> 11.10
<BluesKaj> in system settings?
<xieyi> I can't find the software center in the system settings. Where can I find updates in 11.10?
<joeblog> BluesKaj: Strange, Kickoff didn't find it. Will check inside there, thank you.
<BluesKaj> xieyi, kmenu > computer > muon software center
<joeblog> BluesKaj: no luck. There is no option inside there. Workspace in Kickoff = Last option inside Workspace behaviour.
<BluesKaj> joeblog, kmenu>apps>settings>system settings
<joeblog> BluesKaj: that is where I was, yes.
<stuq> hey all - has anyone else had the problem that the upgrade to oneric is trying to install libmtp-common: which breaks  libmtp8 and then a huge string of unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> and no workspcae behavior..it's on the far right , a yelloe cashew type icon
<BluesKaj> joeblog, ^
<stuq> looks like libmtp-common wants libmtp9 instead
<joeblog> BluesKaj: I have been reading some mailing list entries from this year and it seems that the KDE developers decided to make the "cashew" available at all times, regardless of how many times people complained. So, it seems it is here to stay.
<joeblog> BluesKaj: yes, that is where I was. I went inside there, tested the various options, and I was not able to switch it off.
<BluesKaj> oh so you did find it then ,...it just doesn't do what you want :P
<joeblog> BluesKaj: yes, I found it, but the options available there do not switch the New Activity button thing off.
<BluesKaj> yeah, another kde pita
<joeblog> BluesKaj: so here is my workaround. They do allow you to drag it around the screen. So, all I did was drag that thing into the same corner as my current panel and now it is hidden behind it. Then I have locked my widgets, so now both the panel cashew and the new activity cashew are hidden from view.
 * BluesKaj is getting annoyed with KDE for not fixing the resizing and toolbar font problems it has with root mode dolphin and kate ..totalloy stuck unadjustable and totally ignoring settings made as root in systemsettings
 * BluesKaj wishes gnome graphics wasn't rememiscent of cartoons and comic books
<joeblog> BluesKaj: if gnome looked more pro, would you swap? :)
<BluesKaj> dunno joeblog , I'm getting pretty fed up ...it's tempting
<joeblog> It seems that Gnome 2 and KDE 3 have suffered the same fate. As soon as they started reaching a place where people were really happy, the projects were canned in the name of the next big thing.
<BluesKaj> ppl with regular 22" monitors don't notice the font probs in root mode because they can read the #9 default font , but I need a #13 to read it on my 42" TV which i use as amonitor from 10ft away
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: KDE 3 had sane reasons for discontinuation
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: my point is that some people are switching to XFCE, to get away from what Gnome and KDE have become. XFCE seems to be very far behind where KDE 3 was.
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: in other words, were those reasons for discontinuation really valid?
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Yes kde3 was a really difficult to code for compared to kde4 and relied on some other projects that had long been already discontinued
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: What do you dislike about KDE 4.7 ?
<yoga> The new Muon Software Center in 11.10 only shows GUI apps, how do I look up or search all the apps like it used to be.
<Girly-Girl> yoga: Use muon package manager instead of software center
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Even on the windows side ... if I wanted to make something for Win9x ... it will be much more difficult than coding for WinXp and higer
<BluesKaj> I still use synaptic as areference for installed and available pkges ...muon's attempt at dumbing down package management for new users isn't my cuppa tea.
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: I gues this is just a bit of hindsight frustration talking now :) 4 years to get the feet back on the ground seems a bit much, don't you think?
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: when kde4 was still unstable , kde3 was still available
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: but if you must go back ...http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: available yes, but unmaintained. XP analogy would be, we are working on something new in the background, but we will still make sure that XP is fixed/patched etc.
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Is this frustration from the inability to remove a simple cashew icon? That would be silly as it adds usabilty for new users and there is nothing wrong with it .... besides if you try gnome-shell and unity have much less customisation
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Xp is still supported yes as it is (underneath) identical to vista and 7 (many people don't know that)... but is windows me supported no
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: fyi trinity is maintained
<BluesKaj> Girly-Girl, I think kde is frozen til. they settle integration probs with gnome3 , therrfore ppl like me have to suffer with settings that are unconfigurable in 4.7.2. thay were fine 4.7.0
<Girly-Girl> BluesKaj: Common GTK3 is so new and actually not part of kde
 * BluesKaj blames gnome
<BluesKaj> no kidding but it still has to run in kde
<joeblog> The cashew icon is an annoyance, but at least I saw today that I can hide it behind the panel.
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Why is it an anoyance?
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: It stays on the desktop in a corner and doesn't overlap windows ... not an anoyance in anyway ....
<BluesKaj> ok, stuff to do ...bbl
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: you asked if the frustration was re the cashew, so I said that it is more of an annoyance that the devs refuse to give an option to hide a behaviour that is undesired. My workaround to hide it behind the panel is ok for me. Not ideal, but it works.
 * Girly-Girl lols at the cashew bashing
<tonymc> joeblog: there's a plasmoid that hides cashew
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: But really what does the cahew do to you, its so small if set in a corner
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: I know it seems funny, but when I have a beautiful wallpaper, and this ruddy thing that is on top of the wallpaper, it gets a bit much :)
<Espirito> anyone here who uses Qt is having problems in applications that compile on 10/11? Because mine are all distorted.
<joeblog> tonymc: 28 000 posts just referencing plasmoid to hide cashew. Clearly I am not alone :) Someone even got mad enough to make a plasmoid to fix the problem :)
<tonymc> i have no problem with cashew but to each his own :-)
<tonymc> Espirito: 10/11 meaning what?
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: How does it hide your wallpaper if its in a corner, you can move it to an edge like this (http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/8119/snapshot9f.png) or anywhere where it is not an obstruction
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Of course unless you are running kde on a mobile phone like screen
<Espirito> <tonymc> my applications compiled in 11.10 are distorted, show all the widgets Embassies and distorted
<tonymc> Espirito: i didn't compile anything on 11.10, but on 11.04 seemed all fine and dandy. what version of Qt are you compiling against?
<tonymc> joeblog: i guess the cashew thing is the same i have with GTK file dialogs - they just make me want to repeatedly crush the hammer on the head of whoever came up with this abomination - but others seem fine with it :-)
<Girly-Girl> The cashew was actually the first function to be coded for plasma in the kde 4.0 pre-alphas. Doubt they will want to remove it
<joeblog> tonymc: lol, yes. That is as entirely different matter. What da hell were they thinking :)
<Espirito> <tonymc> in 4.11 everything was ok for me too, but 11.10 is giving this strange problem, I've had other people reporting the same problem. I'm using Qt 4.7.4
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: it is one time where throwing the baby out with the bathwater is a GOOD thing :)
<tonymc> Espirito: as i said, i didn't try compiling anything on 11.10. i'll try now
<Espirito> ok
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: matter of opinion ... I find no reason to remove it
<Girly-Girl> Again assuming you are not running kde on a tiny mobile phone screen
<tonymc> Espirito: i just compiled a template - looks fine
 * tonymc is knee deep in the debug
<Espirito> for information only: but now, I installed xorg-dev, recompile everything and everything went well, apparently these libs are not coming by default.
<Girly-Girl> joeblog: Might be better to do cashew bashing in #kubuntu-offtopic than here really
<joeblog> Girly-Girl: Good point. Case closed. Will look for the plasmoid :)
 * Girly-Girl imagines joeblog boiling with fury everytime he sees a kde cashew  as he thinks "What's that parasite doing on my desktop!"
<merlin1991> kmail crashes on startup for me with failed to load ressources
<gedO> Guys, how to install netbeans to new kubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> merlin1991: is akondani running?
<merlin1991> yes
<gedO> Guys!
<GirlyGirl> gedO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<GirlyGirl> merlin1991: What do you see in System Settings > Personal Information
<GirlyGirl> merlin1991: also is this a natty upgrade
<merlin1991> it's an upgrade
<GirlyGirl> merlin1991: What do you see in System Settings > Personal Information
<merlin1991> contacts (4 times), notes and calender with an error about no file selected
<gedO> GirlyGirl, Nope, that isn't helpfull at all. I had netbeans, but after upgrade it is gone, and from package manager I can't install it
<GirlyGirl> merlin1991: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<merlin1991> hm that's for migrating kmail, but I never started it before the upgrade
<GirlyGirl> merlin1991: if you want to reset kde to defaults you can open konsole and type "rm -rf .kde"  but note this will make you lose all kde setings ... docs stc stay
<produnis> Hi folks, I am using a fresh install of Kubuntu11.10 64bit, and I have problems with the programm "dvbcut". If I try to open a *.TS-file (which is produced by my TV-Reciever), it gives me the error:
<produnis> kfilemodule(16178): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:
<produnis> klauncher said: Unknown Protokoll „“.
<produnis> "
<kaddi> if my distribution reaches end of life, will it automatically upgrade to the next or will it stop updating?
<produnis> kaddi: stops updating
<jamil_1> any one encountered this: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_typ
<jamil_1> ?
<kaddi> k, ty.. got a friend claiming his 10.04 magically upgraded itself and i'm trying to figure out what happened
<produnis> kaddi: but it asks: "There is a new version, would you like to update (y/n)"
<kaddi> i thought EOL might have something to do with it
<kaddi> yeh, he said he hasn't seen any kind of prompts
<produnis> kaddi: cannot imagine.... ;)
<kaddi> me neither, really.. that's the only thing that came to my mind as a possible explanation.. so i thought i'd ask
<altin> hello can anyone help me, why my applications open like this http://i.imgur.com/NRuQG.png?1262
<altin> and I also am having problems with my camera (cheese shows the image all inverted)
<GirlyGirl> altin: GTK3 apps in Ubuntu 11.10 do not look nice on kde
<GirlyGirl> altin: There is no function for KDE to theme gtk3 applications yet as it is very new
<kaddi> are there any serious bugs in 11.10? Or is an upgrade relatively safe?
<altin> ahaah
<GirlyGirl> altin: You can use qt alternatives
<altin> this hapened right after I upgraded
<altin> GirlyGirl: kate in this case !
<GirlyGirl> altin: or kwrite
<altin> ok good ! and what about the camera problem do you have any idea ?
<altin> GirlyGirl:
<GirlyGirl> altin: cheese is again gtk ... try and see in kopete settings wheter the camera is proper?
<altin> oh this is bad...
<altin> they have to make something for gtk3
<altin> GirlyGirl: I tried kopete
<altin> the image is the same
<GirlyGirl> altin: What camera is it?
<altin> webcam..
<altin> It worked before upgrade :/
<altin> GirlyGirl: http://i.imgur.com/74vEX.png
<GirlyGirl> altin: http://radu.cotescu.com/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/ try this
<altin> damn now no image... GirlyGirl
<altin> its black
<altin> kopete shows the same thing as before
<altin> cheese shows nothing
<altin> can it be because im on 64bit GirlyGirl ?
<GirlyGirl> altin: Try a restart and see
<altin> hmm.. ok
<altin> GirlyGirl: same !
<GirlyGirl> altin: You can revert back with ppa-purge
<GirlyGirl> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<GirlyGirl> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lethu> hello, my system keeps warning me nepomuk isn't running after I have disabled it, how can I stop it from warning me please?
<jamil_1> what is purpose of muroard ? it is eating 15% of my cpu time and apparently doing nothing
<GirlyGirl> lethu: Right click on system tray, set the notifier to hide it
<jamil_1> google said it is related to sound but I dont have sound either
<lethu> GirlyGirl, right click on which element of the sys tray?
<lethu> GirlyGirl, right click on which element of the sys tray?
<GirlyGirl> lethu: What ever is notifying you
<GirlyGirl> lethu: System Settings > Applications and system Notifications > Event Source > Desktop search   disable the notification
<lethu> GirlyGirl, gotcha, I think I got it, need to reboot for testing, thanks
<GirlyGirl> lethu: Your'e welcome
<JaySpar> is there anyone that could help configure Jack and  Internet DJ on here ?
<JaySpar> Good Morning  to the new arrivals
<mfraz74> Morning?
<JaySpar> kind of depends on where you live doesn't i t :)
<mfraz74> Yes, it is just after 4pm here
<JaySpar> does anyone have internet DJ app working on the new  release yet ?
<metrompje> hello, I just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on a lenovo t410, installed skype as well but the integrated webcam isn't seen. What are the steps to make the webcam work? Thanks
<mfraz74> metrompje: does it work in other programs?
<metrompje> not tried yet - I am installing cheese to check it - is there a way to check if the webcam is "alive"
<mfraz74> metrompje: you could also try kopete which should be installed already
<metrompje> mfraz74 : i'll check
<JaySpar> my wecam is seen by other apps but Not Kopete ...
<jamil_1> any body seen this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<B08VV3Av3R> Hi there I was wondering..... If anyone had the file /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kslashthemes.so    I kinda umm woops
<jamil_1> ?
<B08VV3Av3R> 64bit
<B08VV3Av3R> 11.10 \
<Belial> Having a small issue with kdewallet, Recently upgraded 11.04-11.10, Network Manager isnt showing any of my saved WLAN profile or vpnc sessions. Looking into the kwallet tool, the maps are all still there with the correct details. Any pointers?
<metrompje> mfraz74: kopete can't see any webcam
<mfraz74> metrompje: I'm not sure what to do then
<jamil_1> metrompje: usb webcam ?
<metrompje> jamil_1 : integrated webcam, usb or not I can't say
<jamil_1> metrompje: laptop ?
<metrompje> jamil_1 : yes laptop lenovo thinkpad T410
<metrompje> jamil_1 : kubuntu 11.10, webcam not seen neither by skype nor kopete
<jamil_1> metrompje: lsmod | grep  uvc
<jamil_1> metrompje: type this in terminal
<metrompje> jamil_1 : i ll try it
<metrompje> jamil_1 : what's that for?
<jamil_1> metrompje: lsmod will list the drivers and grep will search for anything related to uvc
<jamil_1> uvc is video over usb
<jamil_1> metrompje: not sure I know the solution but we may get closer
<metrompje> jamil_1 : i tried lsusb : no webcam device identified
<metrompje> jamil_1 : i tried lsmod | grep  uvc : nothing happened
<BarkingFish> are IRC servers sometimes set up to redirect people if they're full?  I've tried twice today to get on via my closest secure IRC server in London (Holmes) but it keeps refusing me. The only one I can get onto is Calvino
<jamil_1> metrompje: then I gues your video driver isn't loaded
<BarkingFish> crud, wrong channel, sorry
<jamil_1> metrompje: srry camera driver
<metrompje> jamil_1 : and where can I find it and how to load it?
<jamil_1> metrompje: what does lsusb return ?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, I just ran the find best server test on sysnaptic and it stalled ..there weren't any :)
<yoga> Can I install Ubuntu 11.10 as well, how do I switch between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<metrompje> jamil_1 : Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<metrompje> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<metrompje> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<metrompje> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<metrompje> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller
<FloodBotK2> metrompje: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> metrompje: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metrompje> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0f62:1001 Acrox Technologies Co., Ltd Targus Mini Trackball Optical Mouse
<jamil_1> metrompje: thats it ?
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: Floodbot banned him
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: He should use paste.ubuntu.com or #flood
<jamil_1> metrompje: please paste some where on pastebin
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: oka
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I'm using the main archive now, not the regional or national ones, and I seem to be getting on OK now.
<BarkingFish> I'm still weary of upgrading "over the air" so to speak
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: Did I read it correctly that you produced a banner for Kubuntu 11.10?
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: Where??
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: I'm not sure, think it might've been here in IRC
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, mainserver ?
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: I'm not the author of the one being used on kubuntu.org ... I thinks shadeslayer is
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: No, I thought you did your own one
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: I did make one but it was too big to fit on the site
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I'm just getting all of my downloads now from archive.ubuntu.org, not the gb version
<BarkingFish> The main archive seems to be right up to date
<BluesKaj> cool BarkingFish , I'll check that out ..haven't had an update here for 2 days
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: Oh. I was thinking that we should have our own countdown image for 12.04 instead of the standard Ubuntu one
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: This was what I made http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4051/bannerdbb.png
<mfraz74> GirlyGirl: that's the one :)
<winut> does kmail import from newer versions of evolution (3) now? thanks
<jamil_1> bbiab
<GirlyGirl> winut: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail
<zayed> After upgrade to 11.10, akergator does not display count of unread articles!
<zayed> Is it a bug?
<zayed> i.e. in system tray
<winut> GirlyGirl: Thanks mate
<Bladegash> I'm maybe not the only one, so is there a FAQ somewhere when there's no sound? Installed clean kubuntu just now, and I get no sound anywhere, even sound tests from the system settings
<GirlyGirl> winut: sorry https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<jamil_1> Bladegash: try sudo alsa force-reload in terminal
<tito_> does kubuntu have a software center like ubuntu?
<winut> GirlyGirl: Nice one
<mfraz74> is it possible to use a tiny URL instead?
<GirlyGirl> tito_: yes muon center
<GirlyGirl> mfraz74: of course
<mfraz74> but you can't use it to buy apps
<tito_> GirlyGirl: are the apps same in muon center? or do I get less apps? :(
<GirlyGirl> tito_: samw apps
<GirlyGirl> edit: same
<Bladegash> jamil_1: still nothing, amarok, flash, system settings sound test plays back nothing, volumes are at 100%
<Bladegash> Sound worked for me in kubuntu 10.10, but I was running the 32bit version, now installed 11.10 64bit and no sound, some other smaller bugs too
<jamil_1> Bladegash: what is the output of lspci
<jamil_1> Bladegash: intel HD card ?
<Bladegash> jamil_1: yes, intel HD
<Bladegash> jamil_1: well, lots of entries, most of them intel, there's also a nvidia and jmicron one
<Bladegash> nvidia would most likely refer to my gfx card hdmi output
<tito_> GirlyGirl: I'll be switching to oneiric tomorrow. I'm confused whether I'll go for ubuntu or kubuntu. Never used Kubuntu before. Will I have problems? Or do I get advantages? [I'm totally new]
<mfraz74> Bladegash: is the output set correctly?
<Bladegash> mfraz74: what do you mean?
<GirlyGirl> tito_: I doubt you will have problems give it a shot
<jamil_1> Bladegash: ok, in the /etc/group entries against audio contain you current user ?
<mfraz74> Bladegash: in system settings under Multimedia > Phonon what is the top output device?
<tito_> GirlyGirl: thanx for the support :)
<GirlyGirl> tito_: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same things ... same project ... just have different interfaces
<Bladegash> audio:x:29:pulse
<Bladegash> my name is not pulse, but... does this matter?
<tito_> GirlyGirl: but umm, will I be able to run GNOME apps in KDE? I'm afraid as KDE is totally new to me and I've never tried Kubuntu.
<Bladegash> mfraz74: top output device says Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<GirlyGirl> tito_: yes you will
<jamil_1> Bladegash: change it to audio:x:29:pulse,yourusername
<GirlyGirl> tito_: But I doubt you would want to do that as KDE has some very nice apps too
<GirlyGirl> tito_: You can always experiment with the livecd and have both running concurently
<Bladegash> jamil_1: done, do I need to restart something?
<tito_> GirlyGirl: Oh, as I said, I have absolutely no idea bout KDE :P
<jamil_1> Bladegash: try sudo alsa force-reload in terminal
<tito_> GirlyGirl: I think I'll configure a dual boot to ubuntu as well :)
<GirlyGirl> tito_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   ... then at login you chose session type
<GirlyGirl> tito_: No don't do that
<tito_> GirlyGirl: kubuntu-desktop will make me have KDE?
<Bladegash> jamil_1: still nothing, I'm afraid...
<GirlyGirl> tito_: Say you run ubuntu and do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", you can chose between the two at logon ... under session type
<GirlyGirl> tito_: yes
<jamil_1> Bladegash: and you are sure your backend is set ?
<tito_> GirlyGirl: I love Linux! And I love your ideas too! :D :D
<jamil_1> Bladegash: in systemsetting => multimedia => Phono => backend
<jamil_1> s/Phon/Phonon
<Bladegash> jamil_1: system settings - multimedia - phono - backend, has an entry for gstreamer
<Bladegash> phonon*
<jamil_1> Bladegash: and Audio Hardware Setup  contains...?
<Bladegash> jamil_1: GF106 High Definition Audio Controller, and Internal Audio
<Bladegash> I'm guessing the first one is the nvidia hdmi output
<jamil_1> Bladegash: ur Soundcard entry is ..?
<jamil_1> Bladegash: internal Audio ?
<Bladegash> jamil_1: you mean under audio hardware setup -> device configuration? It has Playback, and a list of choices, I've tried analog output, digital output, none will get any sound
<jamil_1> Bladegash: why not post a screen shot of the Audio Hardware Setup tab ?
<jamil_1> Bladegash: have you tried analog Stereo Duplex ?
<Bladegash> Yes, no sound from there either
<Bladegash> ok, made a screenshot
<Bladegash> don't know if sending files works though
<jamil_1> Bladegash: paste it somewhere online
<Bladegash> jamil_1: ok, is there an easy and quick site for that?
<elijah1> Hi guys,
<elijah1> How do I show my desktop folder contents on my visual desktop?
<jamil_1> how do you paste online from commandline ?
<jamil_1> anyone ?
<elijah1> jamil_1:  Do you mean paste into command line?
<jamil_1> elijah1: to pastebin service
<elijah1> you mean copy your command line content to pastebin?
<livio> ciao a tutti
<jamil_1> elijah1: nah, something like reverse of wget
<livio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elijah1> jamil_1: Gotcha, so you mean like a command that shoves your output straight to pastebin?
<jamil_1> elijah1: yup
<elijah1> i dunno but that would be pretty handy
<jamil_1> elijah1: yup but unfortunately I dont remember
<Bladegash> ok so, I'm going to see if I can get sound working on my secondary sound output (tv hdmi), but so far nothing from my speakers :(   will need to restart x to see if I can get my tv working, thanks for your help guys
<Bladegash> maybe running 64bit is more buggy than 32
<jamil_1> np
<jamil_1> HELP!: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiobamf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_launch_handler_get_type
<jamil_1> and Opera comes to my rescue!
<sharpshooter> Haii all !! I  install kubuntu desktop in my ubuntu 11.10 box ...and I need to uninstall the kubuntu desktop
<jamil_1> srry this channel doesn't support 'abandoners'
<jamil_1> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> *g* jamil_1
<seemawn> hi
<GirlyGirl> sharpshooter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708650/  use this command
<seemawn> i would like to reinstall kubuntu and have an encrypted homedir from a prvious installation
<seemawn> how can I reuse it?
<GirlyGirl> sharpshooter: but do share what you dislike about kde
<sharpshooter> GirlyGirl,  I love Kde , I am getting alot of gubs
<sharpshooter> bugs
<GirlyGirl> sharpshooter: please report them then ... what bug specifically
<GirlyGirl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sharpshooter> ok
<jamil_1> my network manager is not working ppl!
<GirlyGirl> sharpshooter: What bug in particular ... if its kmail bear with it as it is new
 * GirlyGirl thinks KDE should add a report a "gub" feature
<chb> evening - got a quick question - is it possible to set the mirrors used by the installer?
<BluesKaj> !repositories | chb
<ubottu> chb: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chb> yes, that's post install
<chb> but it always tries to download some packages while installing - even If I don't have a connection
<BluesKaj> what does ?
<chb> the installer asks me if it wants to download some packages, if I say yes it takes ages if I say no it still tries to download them
<chb> http://www.howtoforge.com/images/the_perfect_desktop_kubuntu_10.10/4.jpg <- this screen
<chb> if I disable updates it still tries to download them :/
<BluesKaj> chb, is the notifiuer bugging you to update , if so then open muon softwater center >settings>auo-updates, uncheck "check for Updates"
<chb> no it's a fresh install
<BluesKaj> chb, that's for package updates
<chb> yes, the problem is that ubiquity always tries to download updates while installing
<elijah1> If I am upgrading computers, new and different hardware, is it okay to just clone my disk over to the new computer or should I just do a new install?
<BluesKaj> ok ,well that's a differnt prob entirely...dunno how to change that because I usually use the alternate install , which gives the option not to download updates while installing
<BluesKaj> chb,^
<chb> ah ok then I'm going to try that
<chb> lawl - just saw that this is a bug that has been reported 4 years ago ;-)
<chb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/744987
<BluesKaj> elijah1, is the disk burned from kubuntu ISO
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 202052 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #744987 Installer should allow mirror choice" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<elijah1> BluesKaj: no, I was going to buy a new HP laptop and dd over the data to the new drive.
<elijah1> BluesKaj: I know on windows that would never work because of drivers
<elijah1> BluesKaj: I wasn't sure if Kubuntu would break also
<BluesKaj> elijah1,  use a standard kunbuntu iso burned disk for you computers
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu
<BluesKaj> cloning other pcs drivers is not recommended
<elijah1> BluesKaj: So you are saying to do a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> elijah1, yes , absolutely , if I understand your intention
<elijah1> BluesKaj: K, I was hoping not to have to reconfigure everything
<elijah1> BluesKaj: But will if I need too!
<BluesKaj> elijah1, differnt hardware , differnt drivers config files etc etc
<yofel> BluesKaj, elijah1: actually, that should work - unless you use any drivers from jockey
<yofel> I sometimes switch HDD's between PC's if I've got a hardware failure somewhere and need the data
<yofel> works fine usually
<mweichert> hello!
<mweichert> I'm new to the world of kubuntu - an experienced linux sysadmin though.
<mweichert> I've installed kubuntu 10.10 on a macbook pro 8.1
<mweichert> all desktop effects are disabled, and won't enable - I get "desktop effects could not be activated"
<mweichert> is there an error log of some kind that will allow me to determine why?
<mweichert> also too, do I have to install a proprietory driver for intel graphics card?
<BluesKaj> yofel, I still think a clone is risky
<yofel> if he dd's the whole drive including the partition table I don't see what would break
<yofel> that's assuming the new drive is >= the  old one
<jamil_1> I have menu entries in my Ksystemlog like: Warning: PolicyKit call failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<phiscibe> jamil_1: u bug hound you still at it?
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yup
<jamil_1> phiscibe: srry I had to run earlier
<phiscibe> did you happen to get  update and upgrade and dist-upgrade to go
<phiscibe> eh had to sleep any wah
<phiscibe> way
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yes but apparently there was nothing to upgrade/update
<phiscibe> i cant even get the dist upgrade to start, might be a good thing, i think some ppa sources i used im gonna have to roll back
<jamil_1> still f**d up
<phiscibe> what about dpkg-reconfigure -a
<jamil_1> and tired
<phiscibe> jamil_1:    jamil_1   jamil_1
<phiscibe> its time to think about a clean instal
<phiscibe> u could up and sailing by now, and how much futher do u have to go?
<jamil_1> dpkg asked about different options and I  left mostly the default ones.
<jamil_1> but no apparent difference
<phiscibe> if you have the command line verson of aptidue or can install it is MUCH more aggresive that apt-get and fixing crap
<jamil_1> installing aptitude ....
<jamil_1> I dont want to go for clean slate because my HD is almost full and I dont want to filter my data to decide what to keep and what not
<jamil_1> Its around 500 gig
<phiscibe> i feel for u
<phiscibe> wtf is taking up 500 gigs
<phiscibe> if i may ask which i did
<jamil_1> hmmm....I havent cleaned my HD in last 2 yrs
<phiscibe> once they get the new oneconf ironed out one will be able to load your system into the cloud before and upgrade into a vm for safe keeping
<jamil_1> that'd be great
<phiscibe> i think the back system has a new back end, so maybe it is why u have two
<phiscibe> ack wrong box
<jamil_1> yeah I was wondering WTH
<jamil_1> any way I am off
<Bladegash> I don't want to disparage you guys, you've been very helpful, but... my impression so far is that this is the most buggy kubuntu release to date. No sound, can't activate my second display, lots of random errors (just right clicking on the clock brought up a kde error)... all done on a clean install, no update. Maybe I'll try the 32bit version still, hopefully that will solve some issues...
<GirlyGirl> Bladegash: Fresh install or upgrade?
<nascentmind> Hi. When I started kmail in kubuntu 11.10 I get kmail2 migration and it suddenly failed. How do I restart migration?
<claydoh> nascentmind:  see the topic
<claydoh> oops the topic has cut the url short
<claydoh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<Chief_Ug> Any chance the 32bit version is more stable and reliable? Running the 64bit now for the first time and it's awful
<BluesKaj> Chief_Ug, hmm..define awful
<claydoh> Chief_Ug: there really won't be  difference between 32/64 bit
<Bladegash> I've got no sound, no second display, random kde errors...
<Bladegash> I ran 10.10 32bit with no problems
<BluesKaj> Bladegash, have you setup you audio devices in phonon and configured alsamixer ctls etc
<Bladegash> BluesKaj: yes, I had helpful advice about it from this channel, unfortunately none of that helped
<GirlyGirl> claydoh: Maybe a big warning in the OS itself would have been better, this must be the 100th such complaint in this channel
<claydoh> how do you do that?
<claydoh> it kinda cropped up late in the game
<fajar> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nascentmind> claydoh, all my folders are missing in kmail2.
<Bladegash> And to try to solve my dual display issues, I want to try to install the nvidia driver from their website, how can I shut down X for good and install it? It won't run while X is running
<fajar> hi all
<Bladegash> ctrl alt backspace works no more
<jamil_1> Bladegash: you can start in the recovery console
<BluesKaj> Bladegash, so the audio advice wasn't helpful then , can you tell me what you've done so far.
<fajar> u can try nvidia xconfig in terminal
<Bladegash> BluesKaj: I've tried a bit of the audio configuration to see if a different output would do something, but.... nothing, and I can't even see if my TV audio output might work because I haven't been able to get my nvidia 2nd display output to work
<Bladegash> nvidia driver (stock), the one that came with the default install, sees the 2nd output, but it's disabled, and I can't enable it
<Bladegash> that's why I'm trying to install the driver from nvidia to see if that might fix it
<BluesKaj> Bladegash, the default driver is the nouveau , is that what you're using for graphics? or have you installed the recommended driver in jockey
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users Read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.10 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy
<Bladegash> I haven't touched any gfx drivers yet, it's just the one that came in the default vanilla install, I did check "use 3rd party" at install phase
<marquee_> HOWDY! I use vpnc to connect to my school network, then sftp to access my personal account/folder. I use the sftp command in terminal, but I don't know how to open/edit files while using sftp
<marquee_> can someone help me out?
<marquee_> I tried using !kate xxx.cpp
<Bladegash> And if I try to save/update the xconfig, I get "failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Bladegash> Just to make sure it's not a permissions issue, I tell it to save it to "/tmp/xorg.conf" and I get "Unable to open X config file for writing"
<BluesKaj> Bladegash , kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<Bladegash> gets into my book of WTF
<marquee_> but that just opens kate up on an empty xxx.cpp instead of actually opening up the xxx.cpp on the folder
<rapidsp> hi
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do , BBL
<rapidsp> why keyboard layout settings was removed?
<rapidsp> i cant to add my lang :)
<rapidsp> every version - new adventures ))
<melodie> My friend was on the computer this morning and the computer froze up and it had a message saying "The computer was now in low graphics mode" Now everything is messed up. The computer screen isn't formated right, the sound runs really weird and fast and my comptuer shows three tabs open when I open one thing like the window i'm in now. How do I fix this, becuse now my system settings won't even open becuase it said it crashed.
<melodie> (It crashes every time I open system settings. To try and reformat the screen or change the graphics drive and see what happned. )
<yofel> rapidsp: where did you look? they haven't been removed
<yofel> system settings -> input devices -> keyboard -> layouts
<rapidsp> yofel, settings -> local and keyboard settings
<yofel> rapidsp: which kubuntu version is that?
<rapidsp> 11.10
<fajar> 11.10 too
<yofel> hm, no - there's "Locale", the keyboard settings are under "input devices"
<rapidsp> i'll reboot to kubuntu ... and will search again
<rapidsp> thanks
<melodie> Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> melodie, install the recommended driver in , kmenu>apps>system.additional drivers , the reboot
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<marquee_> blues, can u help me out with the sftp question?
<marquee_> I use vpnc to connect to my school network, then sftp to access my personal account/folder. I use the sftp command in terminal, but I don't know how to open/edit files while using sftp
<Exilant> just open them in kate
<marquee_> when I run
<marquee_> !kate xxx.cpp
<melodie> BluesKaj: How do I get to Kmenu O.O
<marquee_> it doesn't open them
<Exilant> marquee_: no
<BluesKaj> marquee_, in dolphin>places>network ?
<marquee_> theres nothing there :/
<Exilant> open sftp:// bala in konqueror
<melodie> BluesKaj: i can't find that.
<marquee_> it gives me a weird error message when I try that in rekonq
<Exilant> marquee_: the sftp cl program just behaves like ftp. use get/put
<BluesKaj> melodie, the blue K on left side of the panel
<marquee_> I know about get/put
<marquee_> but is there no way to edit the files w/out d/ling them editing them then uploading again?
<Exilant> marquee_: not rekonq, rekonq is not a kpart browser
<marquee_> ohhhhh
<Exilant> not if you insist on using the cl sftp
<marquee_> and here i thought rekonq was just an uber version of konqueror lol
<Exilant> it's not :(
<marquee_> T_T
<marquee_> now i gotta go d/l and install konqueror
<marquee_> howcome they took it out of 11.10?
<Exilant> or try dolphin
<BluesKaj> marquee_, use dolphin places network
<melodie> BluesKaj: I can't get to anyplace called "Additional Drivers"... I'm in the applications tab, and I also searched for it. :/
<Exilant> will work in dolphin too
<melodie> BluesKaj: In my system
<marquee_> I am not sure how to use the network setup in dolphin tbh
<marquee_> if there was a browser bar, I can just enter the address
<marquee_> but teh setup is kinda weird
<marquee_> I was hoping to avoid it
<marquee_> but I'll try that if konqueror doesn't work out
<marquee_> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> marquee_, in places on the left hand side in dolphin
<BluesKaj> melodie, in apllications look for system , the additional driver
<melodie> BluesKaj: Its not there, sorry :/
<marquee_> thanks BluesKaj and Exilant rebooting~
<BluesKaj> bbl ...gotta go
<ralfp> Hi there
<BluesKaj> melodie, don't be sorry ..it's not your fault
<fajar> any indonesia here??
<melodie> BluesKaj: Well my computer is messed up...I feel pretty f*ed her
<ralfp> Question: I have one desktop (always on) and two notebooks. I want to set up the desktop machine as server, and use the laptops as clients, e.g. creating a new user on the server will give me the same users on the notebook, and files are accessible from the notebook as well. Is there an easy way to do this with kubuntu?
<melodie> BluesKaj: *Here.
<yofel> melodie: ok, you are logged in right now?
<melodie> BluesKaj: I would have to be logged on to my computer to actually be using it wouldn't I O.O
<melodie> yofel: Sorry, that was to you XD
<yofel> melodie: heh, sorry, some people have another system they're on if one breaks, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<melodie> yofel: Yes, I have GENOME and like a few others but I think I use KDE
<melodie> yofel: But those show up at the log in...
<melodie> yofel: Sure.
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<melodie> yofel: Well, I would but terminal says there is not such file or directory.. like that.
<yofel> melodie: can you install pastebinit and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' ?
<melodie> yofel: install in in my package manager?
<melodie> yofel: (or software manager..?)
<yofel> yes, or 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' in konsole
<melodie> yofel: done...
<melodie> yofel: Now what?
<Peace-> yofel: hi
<moond4rk> Can anyone help me?
<Peace-> moond4rk: ?
<moond4rk> How do I start a video call in Kopete?
<Peace-> noway
<Peace-> you can't i guess
<moond4rk> O.o
<moond4rk> really?
<yofel> melodie: can you give me the link it posted?
<Peace-> moond4rk: video call for what?
<yofel> hey Peace-
<moond4rk> I can not use my webcam in Kopete?*
<Peace-> moond4rk: i mean the protocol
<moond4rk> Msn
<Peace-> moond4rk: no way for msn
<Peace-> msn is a closed protol from microsoft
<Peace-> every some time they change the stuff so the linux implementation for that
<moond4rk> Can you recommend another customer?
<Peace-> doesn't work
<Peace-> moond4rk: you will never get a "stable" software on linux for video call  for microsoft protocols
<Peace-> moond4rk: i will suggetst to migrate to google talks
<Peace-> that works fine on linux
<melodie> yofel: http://pastebin.com/6W174fCK
<moond4rk> Thank's
<melodie> That is what it said...
<Peace-> moond4rk: you have only to use your browser , and register a mail
<tower41000> hello room!
<Peace-> moond4rk: i will suggest to use a logitech webcam for the job
<tower41000> new to kde here, used ot use gnome
<moond4rk> Peace, thank's
<yofel> melodie: ah ok, can you now run this please? pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sburjan`> Hello. how come Kubuntu doesn't come with build-essential and Ubuntu does ? Seems strange
<yofel> sburjan`: it should? you can just install it. (I guess it didn't fit on the disk)
<Peace-> sburjan`: :) open a bug report
<sburjan`> I don't think its a bug :)
<BluesKaj> build essential and mercurial
<melodie> yofel: http://pastebin.com/EVaQipQU
<melodie> Sorry, I was sending a message to my brother, he pretty much made this computer.
<kerloi> Hi all. I just installed a kubuntu linux. It seems pretty good but I have one big problem, I don't have any sound at all ...
<Peace-> kerloi:  run a konsole
<jmichaelx> so every time i log in on this machine, i get blasted with a bunch of popups simultaneously (good ol' kde-style...), plus an crash dialog telling me that nepomuk can't start, and giving me a nepomuk stub error. would anyone have a suggestion as to what to do about this?
<Peace-> kerloi: alsamixer -V all
<kerloi> Peace-: Yep i've done that. I'm using the headphone output (I have no choice ...)
<kerloi> But there is no ladder for this line, only two numbers : 00
<Peace-> kerloi: could you paste a picture of alsamixer ?
<BluesKaj> another PA prob perhaps
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<kerloi> Peace-: Yep which web sit is the best ?
<Peace-> kerloi: there is a widget for that  is called pastebin
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Peace-> kerloi: http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119
<Peace-> kerloi: look at that
<kerloi> Peace-: here it is http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/15/plasma-desktopRz1628.jpg
<kerloi> (this widget is really cool)
<yofel> melodie: hm, I see some errors in there, but I don't know ab
<yofel> #
<yofel> #
<FloodBotK2> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> oops
<yofel> melodie: hm, I see some errors in there, but I don't know much about ati drivers I fear
<kerloi> ops master is missing but it is 100 and not muted
<melodie> yofel: Do you have any idea whats wrong then?
<BluesKaj> kerloi, are you feeding an audio amp .or are the speakers connected directly to the soundcard?
<yofel> it seems like KMS is disabled, or fails to be used. But the ati driver uses that to set the right resolution for the screen
<Peace-> kerloi: ok
<Peace-> kerloi: just a moment
<kerloi> BluesKaj: I have an headphone
<melodie> yofel: How do I fix that?
<BarkingFish> Evening guys! I finally made it to oneiric. I have a problem though.  Kmail2 is crashing out with a fatal error, which means I can't pick up my email.
<yofel> Not sure. Can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg' too please?
<BarkingFish> It's saying it is unable to fetch the resource collection, and also that it has no local folders
<Peace-> kerloi:  button M to enable sfuff and arrow left right to go everywhere
<yofel> BarkingFish: see if the link in /topic has something useful as a start
<Peace-> kerloi: you see there is  a colllon of >
<Peace-> kerloi: go with right and see if you can change something there
<jamil_1> on each restart I get a crash report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/708837/
<yofel> hm, that's ntrack crashing
<yofel> jamil_1: can you please install kde-runtime-dbg and refresh?
<jamil_1> sure
<melodie> yofel: http://pastebin.com/fSfSmVY3
<kerloi> This is weird. I'm playing a music with player and during 1 sec i had sound
<kerloi> but it stopped
<oxymoron> Hi, is someone upto listen to good and bad critics regarding Kubuntu? :)
<yofel> melodie: thanks, looking
<Peace-> kerloi: killall pulse
<melodie> yofel: You think it might be our external hard drive, my mother plugged it in... O.O
<melodie> yofel: What is it looking?
<Peace-> kerloi: killall pulseaudio
<Peace-> sorry the last one
<BarkingFish> yofel, the link is not helping.  I've migrated everything to the akonadi system, and I still get this error: KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now. The error was: Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<yofel> melodie: errr... yeah, that's not very useful (looking as in I was looking at it)
<kerloi> Peace-: done
<Peace-> kerloi: try to play a file again
<jamil_1> yofel  I need to download the 156 megs from repos so I'll come back later
<yofel> melodie: can you pastebin /var/log/dmesg instead?
<yofel> BarkingFish: can you try to restart akonadi?
<BarkingFish> i would if I knew how :) Is it a service restart I can do from a terminal, yofel?
<kerloi> Peace-: It did it again :worked during 1 sec and then stopped.
<kerloi> But this time I saw that master juste mutted itself ???
<yofel> BarkingFish: akonaditry should be by default in your systray, you can stop and start it from there
<melodie> yofel: Dude... (grabs at hair) this is fustraiting, now its telling me I don't have permision
<yofel> melodie: ouch, run 'sudo pastebinit /var/log/dmesg'
<Peace-> kerloi: mmm wait a moment it's a stupid problem i am sure
<melodie> I tried it under sudo but it said the command wan't found.
<BluesKaj> kerloi, if you removed or killed pulseaudio , run sudo alsa force-reload
<BarkingFish> ok, done that, yofel. I'll have another try at kmail2
<oxymoron> I take it anyway :P I start with the good :) I love that Kubuntu now feels more stable, the CLI messages in bootup process is gone and splash screen works, networkmanager seems to work again, breadcrumbs in kickoff menu, faster, drains less battery
<melodie> yofel: one sec, its thinking. it might actually work
<melodie> yofel: http://pastebin.com/CVJCsDTs
<oxymoron> Oh yes and better calendar and look of the clock right bottom corner :P
<oxymoron> Then we have muon, which is excellent :)
<Peace-> kerloi: so i guess you have to edit the alsa conf file...
<Peace-> xD
<kerloi> Peace-: ok
<kerloi> But I don't know the syntax
<Peace-> kerloi:  paste this    cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<oxymoron> What I do not like is that in kickoff menu, when breadcrums added someone felt back button should be removed ... why? :S Sometimes it is faster to press back then use breadcrumb cicking.
<Peace-> oxymoron: ya
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: It is not faster ... both are one click just a matter of getting used to it
<MeanderingCode> Gaarrrr!  Finally gave up and went for a fresh install...still no opengl love on intel video running i915 drivers...anyone out there solve this problem?
<kerloi> Peace-: http://pastebin.com/L8FfWfUA
<oxymoron> Still there is not undelete manager, to restore deleted files specific for kubntu. Then we do NOT have a GREAT backup manager. Kubuntu need something similar to Time Machine. Automatic incremental backups, so i do not need to write cron or anything, it should just work by itself.
<GirlyGirl> MeanderingCode: I have no problems with this driver on gma 950
<MeanderingCode> what's "gma 950"?
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: NO, youre wrong. back button is more close than breadcrumbs is. Then breadcrumbs ALSO have small text size, harder to click right ... so why not have BOTH? :S
<yofel> melodie: hm, did you install the driver from additional drivers? because I see fglrx being loaded there, but that's not what X tries to use.
<Peace-> kerloi: do you need pulse for some reason ?
<Peace-> kerloi: if you don't .....   sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio
<Peace-> kerloi: after that pkill kmix && sudo alsa force-reload && kmix
<jamil_1> oxymoron: +1 on no back button in breadcrumb
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: send a wishlist to kde then
<Peace-> kerloi: that remove pulse and restart the driver
<MeanderingCode> and what pkg has glxinfo? Not in my fresh install
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: I should not need to. I REALLY do not understand why you remove it and replace with something, when you just had to ADD breadcrumbs and leave the old one.
 * yofel is fine with no back button in kickoff
<BarkingFish> yofel - still no joy on kmail 2.  It is flatly refusing to open, same error every time.
<oxymoron> Fine it is working with breadcrumbs, but more smooth to have both back button and breadcrumbs.
<EagleScreen> how can I add a webpage to bookmars?
<Peace-> yofel: you bad guy
<melodie> yofel: No...I don't think so. Dose that make a difference though?
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: If you want it to be considered for re-integration in 4.8 do it
<EagleScreen> I mean using Rekonq
<yofel> BarkingFish: I fear I'm out of ideas then. I had my issues with kmail, but it currently works after some fiddling around
<Peace-> EagleScreen: there is an icon on the right
<Peace-> where there is all the menu ... like chromiium
<Peace-> btw there is on the bar an icon for that ...
<BarkingFish> yofel, I'll have to speak to the guys upstream then, #kde here I come.
<yofel> melodie: the drivers conflict with each other. Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? it might not exist!
<EagleScreen> yes, the Tools icon, and later?
<yofel> MeanderingCode: glxinfo is in mesa-utils
<Peace-> EagleScreen: wait i am pasting an image .-.--- oh here it is http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/15/plasma-desktopEB1340.jpg
<MeanderingCode> yofel: thanks
<EagleScreen> wow, that star is not very visible
<kerloi> Peace-: Well I did everything but it doesn't work better.
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: I rest my case, I shouldnt need to. Seriously, it should be obvious ... it is so freaking frustrating to watch cycle of KDE and Kubuntu and when they add waste of features we do not need which itself breaks other things that worked before. If you add something, do NOT delete old features if theyre good. Seriously, splash SCREEN have never EVER been fixed UNTIL NOW.
<melodie> yofel: Apparently it dosent because every time I try to type it in..it says no such file or directory
<Peace-> EagleScreen: it's minimalistic ...
<Peace-> kerloi: try to reboot and set the volume on kmix
<kerloi> Peace-: But some modules refuse to be unloaded so maybe I should restart the system ...
<kerloi> ok
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Then we have user login, oh god. WHEN should it lok like Windows login? not same colors and design of course, but something decent. Now it looks like a child drawed it ......
<melodie> yofel: (My step brother did a system update this morning....that might be it? Then again, I don't know anything about linux haha...)
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: For goodness sake KDE is not a commercial venture like windows, if you want a feature as member of the community just send a wish list or code it yourself
<yofel> melodie: hm, ok... is there a file with ati or fglrx in it's name in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ubuntu__> hi ppl, i have a question.... i have to much problems with mz kubuntu system, i have since kubuntu 8.04... always upgraed up to 11.10... but now id like to reinstall the computer... cuy is not working well... it makes sinn that i install my kubuntu in that partition.... _ n what do i got to erase from that partition>
<Peace-> !offtopic | oxymoron:
<ubottu> oxymoron:: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oxymoron> Then do NOT change default apps all the time, like app manager, web browser etc. CHOOSE one and make it PERFECT. STAY with MUON now forever, thorugh out rekonq and use Chrome FOREVER as default etc.
<yofel> GirlyGirl, oxymoron: we had a nice lightdm-kde design actually, but nobody had the time to actually implement it
<Peace-> !offtopic | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu__> so.. id like to save my personal data... n it is really big (my home folder)
<MeanderingCode> is there no advice out there as to best-practices around this opengl issue?  my best guess is to see if the glassel ppa for intel-video works on oneiric, but i've seen nothing about it
<yofel> oxymoron: chromium uses gtk, not space for gtk on the CD
<melodie> yofel: Command not found. :/
<ubuntu__> or do i got to install everthing again_
<ubuntu__> ?
<melodie> yofel: And yes, I already tried sudo..
<yofel> melodie: no, don't try to run something, just look what files are in there
<yofel> I have no idea how the fglrx file would be called, that's the problem
<kerloi> Peace-: It is half solved :)
<MeanderingCode> does it make any diff to anyone's noggin if i mention i'm using 64bit?
<Peace-> kerloi: ?
<melodie> yofel: Are you looking for eht name of my display driver?
<kerloi> Peace-: Well it doesn't work in amarok but everywhere else.
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> kerloi: :D
<kerloi> But I know it is common for amarok
<Peace-> kerloi: maybe you have to configure it
<yofel> melodie: no, for the names of  the files in /etc/modprobe.d/
<trew_> hi all
<melodie> It won't let me run the command ''/etc/modprobe.d/'' into he Konsle... I'm sorry :/ is there some other way?
<trew_> i need help
<trew_> i intall kubuntu bat KDE no started
<trew_> i have log
<Peace-> !paste | trew_
<ubottu> trew_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trew_> http://paste.kde.org/134161/
<kerloi> Peace-: Well thx I'll manage amarok my self :)
<Peace-> kerloi: pulse for some audio card is very bad friend
<Peace-> kerloi:  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<Peace-> kerloi: that what i thought before
<yofel> melodie: no, run 'ls /etc/modprobe.d/'
<melodie> yofel: http://pastebin.com/ue0Ra7VH
<kerloi> Peace-: Yep it seems it is the case for me. But pulseaudio is installed with the live cd ...
<trew_> Someone?
<Peace-> trew_: ?
<yofel> trew_: some patience please...
<Sam42> Any ideas on how I can remove this widget from the panel without actually being able to see the panel? Currently I can't load plasma-desktop because a cpufreq widget is causes a kauth error code 3
<trew_> i intall kubuntu bat KDE no started
<trew_> LOG kdm
<trew_> http://paste.kde.org/134161/
<Peace-> i installed kubutu but kde  didn't start
<Peace-> ok.... trew_ nvidia?
<trew_> YA
<yofel> melodie: ok, now we know that KMS doesn't work because fglrx disables it. Now: try running 'sudo jockey-text' and try to re/install or remove fglrx
<yofel> with some luck that'll improve the situation
<melodie> yofel: ...Just so I know, what exactly is wrong with it. Is it just conflicint with KMS?
<melodie> yofel: Or what?
<BluesKaj> kerloi, to find he right name for your audio kernel module do :  lsmod grep | snd , then run: sudo modprobe snd_nameofmodule to load the module .
<Peace-> trew_:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<trew_> CHROOT?
<Peace-> trew_: where are you from ?
<kerloi> BluesKaj: Thx but thanks to Peace- advices it's working now :)
<melodie> yofel: How do I remove fglrx? Then re install it O.O
<melodie> yofel: Unless I need it completely removed O.O
<trew_> live cd Peace-
<BluesKaj> kerloi, well, do it anyway :)
<Peace-> trew_: your country...
<Peace-> BluesKaj: removed pulse...
<Peace-> it's a beast that thing for some audio card :D
<kerloi> BluesKaj: But didn't lsmod list the modules that are already loaded ?
<BluesKaj> yup. Peace- , unfortunately i have no web audio without pulse with my new m-audio sound card
<yofel_> melodie: fglrx can't use kms, so it disables it, but since you have no xorg.conf that driver isn't used but the other one which relies on KMS -> bad
<BluesKaj> lsmod lists available modules , modprobe loads them
<kerloi> All my audio is working. I've tested with mplayer, amarok, and some youtube video
<BluesKaj> kerloi, nice to hear , no pun intended :)
<kerloi> BluesKaj: :p
<kerloi> ok Thx a lot and good bye !!
<trew_> Peace-: http://paste.kde.org/134179/
<Peace-> trew_: your nvidia drivers fails
<szal> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nusch_> could somebody help me with examining network manager problem ? this is my fourth dist-upgrade and fourth time network manager is messed..
<trew_> There? Peace-
<Peace-> trew_: you need to fix your nvidia driver
<usaki> i have a general question, is it possible to downgrade to a previous version of an installed program?
<Peace-> trew_: nvidia driver problem
<trew_> How?
<Peace-> i dunno well
<trew_> Peace-: What's the command I install it?
<nusch_> I have network-manager running, can see it's proberly detects wifi network in dbus viewer, but plasma applet shows no connections, wireless is grayed, on wired I can see only ifup(eth0), ifup(wlan0) http://pastebin.pl/48602
<jmichaelx> miro is not working in oneiric :-(
<trew_> Or how can I search through the command line?
<anon> hi. I just install Kubuntu 11.10 and have 2 problems, can someone help me please?
<darthanubis> ask
<anon> first off, flash is choppy and too quick..
<anon> VLC exits when trying to jump somewhere into the middle of a movie
<anon> otherwise, plays it at the speed of light.
<darthanubis> weird
<anon> The other problem.. I can't find avidemux in Muon :)
<darthanubis> what kind of video card?
<darthanubis> they removed avidemux from the repos
<Peace-> anon: systemsetting desktop effect  disable them for a while
<U236Willy> I'd like to know if there is a log that is saved of a dist-upgrade when it borks.
<anon> well I've got an ATI but I'm not using the propiretary drivers
<darthanubis> I know, I was dismayed by that as well
<anon> proprietary*
<anon> Peace-: will try it
<darthanubis> anon: I'd at least try the the ATI drivers
<darthanubis> then you can turn your effects back on
<anon> ok, disabled the effects, and still.. Dragon, VLC, even youtube (and all flash sites) play flash very quickly,
<darthanubis> which flash is installed?
<darthanubis> are you 64bit?
<anon> ah, so it's not only flash videos! I just played a .wmv and a .mp4
<anon> yup, 64bit
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> I'd enable the medibuntu repos
<darthanubis> sevenmachines flash repos
<darthanubis> and install the ATI drivers and 64bit flash
<darthanubis> report your findings
<anon> (probably noteworthy: yesterday I had installed Kubuntu 64-bit, today messed up kdm so I reformatted and re-installed. However, on my first install, videos were working fine and I didn't do anything exotic now)
<yofel> sevenmachines flash is empty
<anon> ok
<yofel> use adobe-flashplayer from partner
<anon> yofel: this is what I'm using now
<yofel> that's the 64bit one if you're on 64
<anon> ok let me enable medibuntu and report back
<Peace-> anon:  rm -R /home/$USER/.config/vlc/
<darthanubis> yofel: when did that happen
<U236Willy> Is there anyway I can find out where the install process borked and on which packages?
<darthanubis> guess I did not notice as I installed flash manually from Adobe
<anon> Peace-:  Dragon also plays fvideos quickly
<yofel> darthanubis: as soon as flash11 got released
<Peace-> anon: mm looks like asystem problem
<darthanubis> "adobe-flashplayer" not found
<yofel> oops, adobe-flashplugin
<Peace-> anon: for vlc try this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/15/plasma-desktopjk1340.jpg
<darthanubis> yofel: thanks says version 10
<yofel> says for me:      11.0.1.152-0oneiric1
<elijah> Hey guys, I have been googling for quite a while now and can't seem to figure this out. Ubuntu did this but I can't seem to do this on Kubuntu. ==============  I want to be able to create new folers and files on the desktop, my desktop folder also does not reflect my visual desktop. Any ideas?
<darthanubis> I guess the package description in properites needs updating then
<darthanubis> elijah: right click the desktop
<anon> ok will just install adobe-flashplugin first
<elijah> darthanubis: ahah, thanks
<darthanubis> ;)
<jmichaelx> i am having issues with a few apps one one machine. both are gtk apps. one is cheese. it worked fine in natty, but in oneiric it is VERY sluggish, the images are of far less quality than they were in natty, and it will not use my gtk theme settings. the second app is miro, which is so sluggish and crashy as to be unusable. any suggestions?
<jmichaelx> on one machine*
<elijah> Is there a program that is faster than gwenview to launch image previews with?
<anon> well.. nothing changed, and it's getting late, I have work tomorrow morning. Thanks everyone! will see you soon
<yofel> jmichaelx: cheese is gnome, so if you want it themed you would need to install oxygen gtk3 which is still work in progress
<yofel> (haven't gotten a gnome app with oxygen-gtk3 to use my color scheme yet)
<yofel> although  the theme itself works ok
<Peace-> cheese? ===> qt = kamoso
<yofel> true, try kamoso
<Peace-> btw kamoso uses vlc library
<Peace-> so... it's vlc :D
<jmichaelx> yofel: Peace-: i didn't install kamoso, basically because i was annoyed with it having konqueror as a dependency.... but anyways, obviously i know that cheese is a gnome app, or i would not have mentioned the gtk themes.... and the theme is minor. it is VERY sluggish and crashy, as is miro... i think these two issues are related somehow. on another similar machine, miro is working fine.
<Peace-> jmichaelx: konqueror?
<Peace-> vlc you meant
<jmichaelx> Peace-: possibly vlc as well, but i am pretty sure that it also pulls in konqueror
<GirlyGirl> jmichaelx: GTK3 can be rather laggy at times
<jmichaelx> GirlyGirl: this is beyond normal laggy
<yofel> miro got a new version (4), but still seems to use gtk2
<jmichaelx> i am trying to emphasize that something is wrong
<GirlyGirl> jmichaelx: In my case it is beyond laggy to so I'm avoiding those apps
<jmichaelx> yofel: i have been using miro's new version for a long time. it worked fine in natty
<yofel> hm...
<jmichaelx> yofel: and as i said, i have two very similar machines right next to each othere here... miro works fine on one machine, almost not at all on the other
<jmichaelx> these two machines have the same CPU, same amount of RAM
<yofel> gpu?
<Peace-> good night
<jmichaelx> the one where the problems are has an nvidia ion2 gpr, the one where things are working has intel video
<jmichaelx> gpu*
 * Peace- is tired from skydiving and runnin here in italy is late
<Peace-> so ... have nice chat here .
<jmichaelx> good night, Peace-!
<yofel> I would blame that difference then, although I'm not sure what driver the ION's are using
<jmichaelx> i honestly think something got botched in the upgrade process...
 * yofel has crappy performance with nouveau on his quadro
<jmichaelx> yofel: the ion's use the same proprietary nvidia driver that other nvidia cards use
<jmichaelx> i could be wrong, but i doubt the video card is the issue
<yofel> hm, that driver is usually good
<jmichaelx> i would not call it good, but in linux it is more stable than anything else
<yofel> true, but the only issue I have with it is slow rendering in firefox. other than that it's fine
<szal> do I see correctly that Oneiric comes w/ kdepim 4.7.2?
<BarkingFish> szal, you do.
<melodie> Hey, can anyone help?
<jmichaelx> yofel: yea, it suit smy purposes.... i was most interested in being able to use vdpau. i am trying to keep my carbon footprint as low as possible (which is not all that low at times), and am using two dual-core atom machines at my work desk
<Creap> Hi, I had 2 disks in Software RAID in a previous install (openSUSE), just installed Kubuntu 11.10 and not sure how to mount them. There's no option in the KDE Partition Manager to mount the partitions on those 2 disks
<szal> does that include the new KMal?
<melodie> My screen isn't formated right :/ it is a little off.
<szal> !ask | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<szal> erm, wrong nick..  I meant melodie
<jmichaelx> melodie: in what way?
<yofel> melodie: still?
<melodie> It edges go a little more outward then they should. And it is getting a little annoying.
<yofel> szal: yes, oneiric has kmail2 (read link in topic before upgrading)
<melodie> yofel: Nope, I fixed the graphics problem
<BarkingFish> yofel, maybe we should tell people about akonadiconsole too, since it might help with any issues starting or getting kmail2 to work :)
<melodie> yofel: But the screen and multiple destops still don't work
<yofel> BarkingFish: hm... akonaditray was supposed to be used for that :/
<jmichaelx> yofel: why do the package name for these themes say gtk2?
<BarkingFish> yofel, akonaditray doesn't help, the configuration is fine, but the akonadiconsole allows you to restart individual bits which aren't running
<BarkingFish> I'd say that makes it an asset, possibly should be put in as a package which should come down at the same time as akonadi, instead of having to go get it when you realise you need it :)
<yofel> jmichaelx: because they're gtk2 themes?
<yofel> afaik there is only 1 gtk3 theme in the archive
<BarkingFish> This is only personal opinion, but I don't see what the need was to move kmail over to akonadi & nepomuk, it worked fine before :)
<jmichaelx> and which is that?
<BarkingFish> If it ain't broke, don't break it.
<yofel> jmichaelx: gtk3-engines-...
<yofel> ... something
<szal> yofel: looks like it's safer to do the migration manually
<yofel> szal: exactly
<BarkingFish> szal, be warned, the migration tool doesn't always work from the CLI either :)
<szal> BarkingFish: I'm gonna do a full system backup anyway before upgrading
<jmichaelx> yofel: ok, do i need to be using this gtk3 engine... which was apparently not needed in < natty?
<szal> right now I'm running do-release-upgrade on my other machine..  got nothing to lose there, so I thought I could give it a go as well ^^
<yofel> jmichaelx: if you use gtk3 apps and want them to look better than gtk1 - yes
<yofel> jmichaelx: and that's beacause before oneiric practically nothing used gtk3
<yofel> jmichaelx: and oxygen/gtk3 isn't released yet, albeit usable IMO
<jmichaelx> yofel: where do you get oxygen/gtk3?
<yofel> jmichaelx: selfbuilding - git clone git://anongit.kde.org/oxygen-gtk - git checkout gtk3 - then read the INSTALL file
<yofel> and README
<jmichaelx> ok, ty
<jmichaelx> i may not bother right now, as i highly doubt this is even related to most of the issues i'm having
<yofel> nah, only gtk3 apps looking bad
<jmichaelx> ok, i just installed cheese on a second machine (with the intel GPU) even though there is no webcam there. it fires right up (just like miro does).... something is royally screwed up on the nvidia machine regarding gtk apps
<Creap> davcleme: I have installed the mdadm package, is it some kind of driver that partition manager can use or should I use the cli?
<finger> Hello! I've got a small question. I started to use Kubuntu just recently and I can't seem to find such a thing like separator for desktop panels. I tried hard to find it, but I just can't. Can somebody point me to solution?
<Creap> davcleme: wrong channel sorry
<finger> I mean separator like in toolbar. Just a vertical line of fixed witdh and clearly visible. I like to have diferrent widgets separated. And it's really annoying not to have that item...
<spacebug-> if I can change how much the volume inc/dec in KDE when using my keyboard then where do I do that?
<finger> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<szal> hmm..  what repo to enable for continuous KDE (version) updates?  kubuntu-ppa or backports ppa?
<szal> (iow, the one that will get 4.7.2 when it's out and pkg'd)
<spacebug-> szal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<yofel> szal: kubuntu-ppa/ppa already has 4.7.2
<yofel> for oneiric that is
<szal> upgrade on other machine seems to have gone smoothly all the way despite an internet connection interruption
<jmichaelx> looks like it is reinstall time for this thingl,+-+89`-+---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------     +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<jmichaelx> whoops... sorry about that
<PrivateReese> hey guys can someone please answer one question about "Ubuntu Distribution Hosting"
<PrivateReese> ?
<szal> !ask | PrivateReese
<ubottu> PrivateReese: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<giantpune> hi, i am running the kubuntu 11.04 -> 11.10 update.  it is spitting out a lot of errors while trying to update the ssl certs.
<szal> PrivateReese: and please elaborate what you mean by "Ubuntu Distribution Hosting"
<jmichaelx> lol, how knocking my keyboard down produced what it just did, i do not know lol
<giantpune> there must be about 200 errors where it tried to add a cert and failed.  anybody know if this is normal?
<PrivateReese> I have some freee Webspace or even a Webserver, i want to "Host" Ubuntu and Distributions on it
<szal> jmichaelx: looks like it lay on the - and + keys of the numpad
<PrivateReese> is it legal to do so or do I have to get Permission??
<jmichaelx> szal: apparently so
<szal> PrivateReese: the install media are freely redistributable; you can host them on your own webspace, burn to CDs and give away or even sell..
<szal> PrivateReese: unless you modify them to include software that is not freely redistributable, that is
<PrivateReese> so i just can mirror all Ubuntu or other Linux Distributions? Can I also take part in the "Main Ubuntu Download Link" where there choose a Server to Download from e.g. a University Server
<BarkingFish> PrivateReese, if you want to set up a mirror of your own, follow this :)
<BarkingFish> !newmirror | PrivateReese
<ubottu> PrivateReese: Interested in setting up a new mirror? See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror for more info.
<PrivateReese> hey thanks a lot ;-)
<BarkingFish> you're welcome, thank ubuntu's ops too, they pointed me at the message link :)
<jmichaelx> yofel: in case you're interested, i believe the problem i am having has nothing to do with gtk.... it is another audio problem
<yofel> audio o.O?
<jmichaelx> yofel: yes. maybe you remember that yesterday, phonon had set my webcam mic as my default audio device (very stupid)
<yofel> yep
<jmichaelx> yofel: i think it was you who told me to use kcmshell4 to fix that.... anyways, since rebooting, things are again configured wrongly, and in the phonon settings the devices are not even listed anymore, only pulseaudio is listed
<yofel> ...
<ashwin> After update klipper is not working properly.how can i make in work?
<cachemem> I am sorry again. I see a conversation here, but I want to get a little attention too. I want a separator like in toolbars for my desktop panels. I can't seem to find such a feature. It's really a problem for me. Can anybody point me to a solution?
<jmichaelx> this whole pulseaudio and pulseaudio+phonon business is another matter on which volumes could be written about their dysfunctionality
<jmichaelx> yofel: would you have an idea how i could get phonon to show my devices?
<yofel> cachemem: I don't think there are seperators for the panel, only spacers
<yofel> jmichaelx: no, I'm happy as long phonon works, I always just set it to use pulse
<jmichaelx> yofel: you are aware that often does not work, aren't you?
<jmichaelx> i wonder why my devices showed yesterday, and today they don't
<jmichaelx> the freaking thing reset my default audio device to be my hdmi audio, which i am not using
<cachemem> yofel: that is very sad...
<yofel> jmichaelx: it works perfectly fine on my eeePC - but on my thinkpad I have that exact issue with my HDMI slot -.-*
<ashwin> After update klipper is not working properly.Now history is always empty.i cannot copy text from one app to other.How can i fix it?
<jmichaelx> yofel: how did you fix that (providing you did get it fixed)?
<yofel> jmichaelx: not really, I set it to use internal analog stereo (for every setting I could fine), and it usually sticks to that
<BarkingFish> This is not fun. I have another problem now. Why am I unable to install kpackagekit?  I try from cli to install using sudo apt-get install kpackagekit and get this:
<BarkingFish>  kpackagekit : Depends: apper but it is not going to be installed
<BarkingFish> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jmichaelx> yofel: i do not have that option... i have NO options
<yofel> BarkingFish: refresh your cache? apper is in universe
<BarkingFish> I have apper already installed
<yofel> jmichaelx: ok... that's new
<jmichaelx> yofel: it isn't new. people complain about this all the time
<cachemem> Then I will write my own separator widget next weekend :D
<jmichaelx> yofel: i should have said that i have one option 'pulseaudio'
<yofel> meh, you need someone that knows more about phonon than I do :/
<jmichaelx> i still want to know why my devices would show one day, and not the next
<jmichaelx> phonon should not exist
<szal> in Oneiric kpackagekit is obsolete
<cachemem> Thanks a lot, anyway
<szal> if I saw correctly while upgrading my other machine
<yofel> BarkingFish: uh... that error doesn't make sense then. But what szal says is correct
<ufmblan> hey folks. I upgraded to 11.10 and now have no network devices available. can someone please help
<yofel> jmichaelx: phonon should very much exist, pulse shouldn't exist
<BarkingFish> oh great. Why mess with stuff which works...?
<yofel> BarkingFish: kpackagekit was renamed to apper
<jmichaelx> yofel: i do hate pulseaudio
<BarkingFish> yofel, it doesn't have the same functionality as kpackagekit
<jmichaelx> but i hate a lot of things right now.... pulseaudio, akonadi, nepomuk
<yofel> BarkingFish: ask the developer, nothing that was done from the kubuntu side
<BarkingFish> the edit origins button has gone, the list of what pools you have is gone
<jmichaelx> i am anti-semantic desktop
<jmichaelx> :-D
<BarkingFish> jmichaelx, I'm with you on this.  I want something which works
<BarkingFish> At the moment, after 2 hours on oneiric, I can say with all honesty, this doesn't.
<yofel> hm, kde1 was classic
<BarkingFish> so since apper clearly doesn't have what I want, does anyone know where it went?
<yofel> what?
<BarkingFish> the edit origins feature, and the list of pools you can check or uncheck
<jmichaelx> i have a younger brother who has been using windowmaker since the late 90's... only window manager he'll use, and he wastes a lot less time with that than i am right now with kde
 * yofel installs apper
<jmichaelx> i had never heard of apper until yesterday
<jmichaelx> i still miss (the old) adept
<jmichaelx> now i either use aptitude or synaptic
<BarkingFish> i want kpackagekit back. I don't care if I have to totally reinstall natty.
<yofel> BarkingFish: I believe what you want to run is: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: i don't know why anyone would want kpackagekit back
 * yofel neither
<jimmy51> i just downloaded digikam on my PC and am trying to import pics from my canon SD500.  i'm getting failure to connect to camera errors, even though digikam has worked for me in the past.  googling shows 5 year old posts indicating a permissions issue but nothing recent.
<jimmy51> where should i start?
<yofel> kpackagekit sucked here - which was mostly packagkit's fault, not kpackagekit's
<BarkingFish> sorry, when you're used to something, you're used to it, you know it backwards, and you know it works.
 * jmichaelx also hates packagekit
<yofel> BarkingFish: use muon (the package manager)
<BarkingFish> and yofel - that's not what I needed
<yofel> not the SC
<BarkingFish> i just tried it, the features I'm looking for are not there either
<yofel> well what do you need? I never remember seeing a pool view in kpackagekit
<yofel> "origins" for me a software repositories - which software-properties-kde is for
<yofel> s/a/are/
<BarkingFish> on the left, the third link, under Software updates, took you to the software properties. There was also a box which popped up listing which deb things you had listed, and checkboxes down the side so you could enable or disable them.  Under it was a button marked "Edit origins"
<sburjan`> hello. Does anybody know why I don't have no icon on my desktop even if I have stuff in /home/user/Desktop ?
<BarkingFish> sburjan`, You need to right click on the desktop, and select Folder view settings
<yofel> sburjan`: you're not using a folder view layout for your desktop, but the standard desktop layout
<ufmblan> can anyone offer help on a networking issue on 11
<ufmblan> 11.10
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: what is the issue?
<sburjan`> yofel: I understand, so how can I switch the layout ?
<BarkingFish> on the right of the box which pops up, you will see a dropdown marked "Layout", sburjan` - click it and select folder view - apply that, then click on Location on the left
<yofel> as BarkingFish said
<BarkingFish> the very first button on the right, at the top, says "show desktop folder". Click it, apply it, and your icons will appear on your desktop
<jmichaelx> why in the world would phonon(or pulseaudio) have decided to change my default audio device from what i had told it to yesterday?
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: tried to enable wireless and caused there to be no network devices available
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: is this a fresh install, or an upgrade?
<ufmblan> upgrade
<sburjan`> BarkingFish: I right-click on desktop, and I have: Run Command, Add WIdgets, Add Panel, Activities, Lock Widgets, Lock Screen, Leave, Desktop Settings
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: and your wireles device had been working before the upgrade, i presume?
<ufmblan> yeah
<yofel> sburjan`: desktop settings
<BarkingFish> sburjan`, which version of Kubuntu are you on?
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: whenever I upgrade I need to do some driver installing to get the wireless back running
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: on each machine that i upgraded, i had to redo my wireless settings in the plasma widgets, as my old one had been lost (pissed me off), but after that, i was back in business.... have you tried to do that?
<sburjan`> yofel, BarkingFish: thanks. this is my first time in KDE, sorry for my noobness
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: ahh, ok
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: what chipset does you wireless device use?
<jimmy51> maybe i should ask a different question..... what is an app recommended for Kubuntu users to retrieve and manage digital photos from a camera connected via USB?
<BarkingFish> sburjan`, Don't worry. After the changes KDE have made in our new version, a lot of us feel like this is our first time using KDE :)
<yofel> jimmy51: there's kamera and digikam
<BarkingFish> It certainly seems that way anyhow
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: not sure, I'm a noob. broadcom is the name of the driver
<jimmy51> yofel: i'm trying to use digikam but it fails to connect to my canon powershot.  it has worked in the past on another kubuntu box i had so i don't know what's going on.
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: ok, have you tried to use jockey to find the driver for you?
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: no, how do I do that?
<yofel> jimmy51: not sure then, can dolphin open the camera?
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: look in your menu for something that says 'additional drivers'
<yofel> jimmy51: or does the device manager show it?
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: I'm the settings for additional drivers, I enable the broadcom driver but I still have no wireless.
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: obviously you will need to be connected to a wired network
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: ok, you've already been there
<jimmy51> yofel: i get the device connected notice in the lower right and can click to mount it.  it shows up as Canon Powershot whatever PTP mode.
<jimmy51> it shows no files though.
<yofel> hm, not sure then, I usually use a flash reader to copy images
<ufmblan> jmixhaelx: yeah. it does nothing. when upgrading to 11.04, I had to do something with the b43 packages in synaptic
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: i am going to recommend that you check the forums on this one... you need to have the exact details of your chipset
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: is this in a laptop?
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: yeah I tried that but nobody responds
<ufmblan> yes
<jmichaelx> in a terminal, 'lspci | grep -i wireless' should give you the info you need
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: you need to search the forums, not start a new thread
<ufmblan> jmichaelx: I'm thinking that its something wrong with a package on synaptic. is there any way to restore to default settings?
<jmichaelx> ubuntu forums have been trashed by people posting new threads when the answers they seek are already in existing threads
<ufmblan> I've looked and found nothing
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: you really need to get the details of your card, and look in the forums. there is a %95+ chance your answer is there
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: there is a lot more than nothing there
<jmichaelx> ufmblan: there are many long threads devoted solely to broadcom wireless issues
<phiscibe> ufmblan: maybe the firwares for the driver got left in the dirt for the upgrade
<phiscibe> /libs/firware should have something it referecing your driver
<jimmy51> yofel: looks to be related to how the SD card is formatted
<phiscibe> may be not that excat folder
<jimmy51> yofel: i've always used a 1GB card and never had a problem.  it filled up on this vacation so i switched to a 2GB card.
<phiscibe> lot of ppl having bugs, im trying to post some of the solutions and gotchas this release,,,http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<jimmy51> yofel: the camera read it and formatted it, but looking at the folder structure it's different than the 1GB stick... it created two stores with their own DCIM folder in them.
<winut_> seems like muon is still buggy, sorry to say
<yrushi> hello, is there a theme for wine that makes it look like KDE?
<winut_> i guess is should just stick with synaptic or command line
<winut> what is the apt command i need to run if i kill muon?
<yrushi> sudo apt-get install packagename
<winut> muon is stuck at 53%
<winut> if i kill it i need to run an apt command, not that
<yrushi> oh
<winut> i was told what it was some time ago on this forum
<yrushi> is it sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<winut> because it happened on my dads pc
<winut> muon suck iimo
<BarkingFish> winut, amen to that.
<winut> it looks promising but it gets stuck
<winut> also it only shows minimal amounts of package information at a glance
<winut> apt is so simple it hard to believe its possible to mess that up!
<yofel> winut: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> sudo apt-get install -f
<winut> thanks yofel
<yofel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yrushi> is there a wine theme that integrates with kde??
<jmichaelx> kubuntu had adept, then went to kpackagekit, now muon.... i am sure there was at least one other
<claydoh> there was ksynaptics, adept, adept2, kpk (naow called apper) and muon
<jmichaelx> yofel: if aptitude does not work well with multi-arch, what are people supposed to do in server environments?
<jmichaelx> i guess muti-arch just has to be disabled?
<yofel> yep
 * claydoh loves muon, 
<jmichaelx> good grief
<yofel> I don't think there's much use for mulitarch right now except skype and flash
<jmichaelx> ahh
<yofel> and we have flash64 in partner
<jmichaelx> makes sense
<winut> hello
<winut> ok, it work. i was trying to paste an error
<yofel> jmichaelx: you'll have a /etc/dpkg/dpkg.conf.d/multiarch IIRC, edit that and comment the line in there out
<yofel> something like foreign-architecture i386
<winut> debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jmichaelx> yofel: ty.... i was planning on upgrading a few servers to oneiric sometime soon
<winut> it hasn't finished yet but i thought i should check that error with you. i ran pkill muon and pkill dpkg
<winut> then yofels commmand
<winut> in sudo also
<yrushi> Also, I need to run NuCalc 2.0 under wine.
<jmichaelx> does anyone here know how to get the actual hardware devices to show up in phonon, not just 'pulseaudio server'?
<altin> how can I stop KATE text editor to make backups whenever I save something ?
<avihay> altin: in kate settings
<altin> avihay: searched there dont seem to find it ?
<altin> can you be more specific please !
<yrushi> open/save
<avihay> editor component->open/save->advanced->save on backup->remove tick form local files and remote files
<avihay> altin: maybe
<altin> great
<altin> thanks :)
<MaximLevitsky> What to do about GTK3 applications in kubuntu?
<phiscibe> run em?
<MaximLevitsky> They all show ugly fallback theme
<MaximLevitsky> I don't mind them use default ubuntu theme or so, but not that ugly theme
<phiscibe> how did u get gtk3 stuff in kubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> How, simple I use some gnome apps
<MaximLevitsky> like gedit for example
<MaximLevitsky> They are all gtk3 now
<yofel> there's gtk3-engines-unico
<yofel> don't ask me how to use it though if it doesn't work by just installing
<MaximLevitsky> I don't mind that
<phiscibe> just asking, alot of ppl come in there with a mix of kde and gnome and have no idea what happened
<yofel> oxygen gtk3 isn't out yet
<MaximLevitsky> All I need is to control the theme
<MaximLevitsky> without gnome-settings-daemon
<phiscibe> hmm
<MaximLevitsky> I did google that bit
<MaximLevitsky> nothing working so far
<phiscibe> gnome-tweak-tool  maybe
<MaximLevitsky> pulls gnome-shell... buts its ok, I take at look at it later
<MaximLevitsky> assholes.... Removing gddccontrol...
<jmma> phiscibe, I use lxappearance to change gnome theme applications.
<MaximLevitsky> I use that tool!
<MaximLevitsky> nope lxappearence affects gtk2
<MaximLevitsky> I'll look at that later myself I think
<jmichaelx> yofel: apparently the biggest problem i am running into is that phon settings are lost upon rebooting
<MaximLevitsky> really, gnome just went rogue to all of us. I used so much time and it was quite nice
<yofel> that should not happen o.O
<jmichaelx> phonon*
<MaximLevitsky> I guess I traded my freedom for stable system....
<MaximLevitsky> And now its time to take that back
<yofel> jmichaelx: any files under .kde/ owned by root?
 * yofel is guessing...
<jmichaelx> yofel: nope, but that was a good guess
<jmichaelx> is there a way to stop the warnings about nepomuk?
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: here's a snippet from the oxygen gtk3 readme, maybe something like that needs to be done for the other theme too: http://paste.kde.org/134215
<yofel> jmichaelx: if you disabled it - not that I know of
<MaximLevitsky> problem is that I don't have .config/gtk-3.0
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: create it
<jmichaelx> yofel: so if a person disables it, you must get greeted by popups in each new session letting you know that a service you disabled is disabled?
<MaximLevitsky> I created it a moment ago
<MaximLevitsky> I suspect ubuntu doesn't use it
<yofel> jmichaelx: it's not for all services, just that kde really doesn't want you to disable nepomuk, as it's used a lot these days
<jmichaelx> :-(
<yofel> MaximLevitsky: they probably use gsettings/dconf
<jmichaelx> it is also widely disliked
<yofel> jmichaelx: I don't have any problems these days keeping it on
<yofel> even strigi works mostly fine
<jmichaelx> yofel: ok, i will follow you and turn it back on
<Torch> jmichaelx: turn off the search indexer and you should not have problems with nepomuk
<jmichaelx> i had been very bothered by the amount of system resources it had been using
<jmichaelx> Torch: ty
<yofel> strigi usually uses a lot of resources
<yofel> nepomuk only in combination with akonadi, if you've got akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder on
<yofel> *that* is heavy
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: nope, nothing in dconf-editer ether
<yofel> :/
<oxymoron> Hmm, is it only me or doesnt muon works? It asks for authorization all the time. Then I discovered logout, restart etc in kickoff doesnt work? :S
<oxymoron> And xine was removed on upgrade, which made my sound doesnt work AGAIN.
<yofel> the authorization part is polkit-kde which is a bit buggy indeed
<yofel> restart etc. works fine here
<yofel> and we use gstreamer these days
<oxymoron> when I press restart nothing happens for me :S
<MaximLevitsky> So gddcontrol is removed from ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> assholes
<oxymoron> yofel: Yeah I use gstreamer, but I dont know never EVER worked for me, always end up with xine as Alsa and Gstreamer never works and/or someone breaks it.
<yofel> try the vlc backend?
<oxymoron> yofel: Tried as well, doesnt work either ...
<oxymoron> Then I installed xine, but this time it doesnt appear in Phonon settings ... so cannot switch.
<jmichaelx> once pulseaudio has been removed, and phonon set to use the corret devices, is there anything else that needs to be done? i am still gettings errors telling me that i have no sound driver
<Torch> oxymoron: you need the phonon xine backend, not just xine (in fact i'm not sure if you need xine itself at all for the backend)
<oxymoron> Torch: I tried kde.config-phonon-xine, but doesnt seem to be it :P
<oxymoron> installed libxine1 and that, doesnt work.
<MaximLevitsky> Folks, what do you think about other KDE distros?
<oxymoron> As matter of fact, when trying to change settings nothing seems to be saved. For instance tried to update file associations, ifinite update loop, that reaches 100 percent, then starts over xD
<MaximLevitsky> Especially that follow kde development closely
<MaximLevitsky> openSUSE? its community distro now?
<MaximLevitsky> who backs it?
<MaximLevitsky> Arch? is this good distro?
<Torch> oxymoron: try with a new user?
<oxymoron> Torch: What you mean new user?
<Torch> oxymoron: create a new user account and see if that fixes it
<oxymoron> Torch: Wonder, cruiosity, why would that help?
<Torch> oxymoron: either your install is hosed or your account
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright, well I give it ago if I manage to create new user ... maybe not work as other bugs :P
<phiscibe> oxymoron: military intelligence
<jmichaelx> yofel: in case you were interested, a person needs to set the pulseaudio device in pavu
<yofel> *sigh*
<jmichaelx> just knowing that would have saved me a few freaking hours
<jmichaelx> all's well that ends well
<jmichaelx> lol
<yofel> I would've expected kmix to be intelligent enough to do that these days -.-
<oxymoron> Torch: Wasnt able to login ... it required to change pass when login. But the change password dialog locked me out ...
<oxymoron> is there any upstream packages to update all bugs "stable" version has?
<jmichaelx> yofel: i'm not sure how much power kmix has over pulseaudio
<yofel> less than it should
<PrivateReese> hmm sorry somebody on who can tell me what to do next if registered at launchpad an requested to be a ubuntu-mirror?
<PrivateReese> ubuntu wiki has very less information
#kubuntu 2011-10-16
<phiscibe> HEY  im working a bug and fix list for the new distro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709068/
<phiscibe> but now i gotta have food, starving latter
<Guest31176> what happened to the emerald package in 11.10?
<well_laid_lawn> !info emerald
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in oneiric
<Guest31176> it was removed from the 11.10 repos
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<SmokinGuns1982> hello everyone
<alricu_> i ve got a problem
<alricu_> my problem is when i try to install ubuntu 11.10 and hit enter to "try ubuntu, it does not let me go forward, it shows me a black screen and no more!!!!
<alricu_> kubuntu 11.10
<subdude> Hi everyone, I hoping someone can help me,  my kubuntu 11.04 machine keeps trying to contact an unknown website. sending a few packets every 10 or so seconds, I've viewed this happening in etherape and wireshark but cannot track down which process is responsible
<avihay> alricu_: there should be an alternate CD, you can try that
<avihay> subdude: what's the site/ip
<subdude> hi 46.105.180.237
<subdude> whois says nexuscreation.com but I can't browse there
<alricu_> avihay: yes there is a laternate cd, but the problem is: suposse that i can install  with this cd, how can i solution the balck screen later?
<avihay> subdude: whois: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/709162/
<subdude> avihay thanks, is kubuntu trying to connect to a cloud then??? maybe driven by ubuntuone or something
<avihay> alricu_: you don't know if there will be a black screen after
<alricu_> mmm good point!! but i always have the same problem and i always  solved it with modeset, now it doesnt work"!!!
<avihay> subdude: I don't know, all I know is that that company is a registered company in the UK. I don't know if it has any conection with canonical, and depending how high you wanna go up the paranoia chain, that could be an infected computer in a global zombie network
<avihay> alricu_: sounds like a driver issue. sit on the fence, or grab a cheep USB storage and install on it
<alricu_> i did it!!! but didnt work!
<alricu_> it shows teh same black screen
<avihay> is it a normal install or a netbootui?
<alricu_> normal install
<avihay> well, you didn't give enough details to give a direction as to where to start
<subdude> avihay: guess i was paranoid enough to format everything and reinstall, but then it kept happening.  I'll download a fresh copy and give that a try, my current cd came from a UK magazine
<avihay> interesting^
<alricu_> when i try to install ubuntu 11.10 and hit enter to "try ubuntu" or "install", it does not let me go forward, it shows me a black screen and no more!!!!
<subdude> avihay thanks for your time, have a great day, gonna switch off and reinstall
<avihay> get an alternate CD, try to install to a USB device if you don't want to touch your current system, see if the installed system is fine or not
<avihay> or maybe, before that
<alricu_> ok
<alricu_> ?
<avihay> try to drop to a console, read the dmessage output
<avihay> try to restart x
<avihay> from my expirience, live system tend to be quirky, and a normal install usually works better
<Guest14346> how do i get firefox as my wbbroser
<eristikophiles> anyone upgrade to 11.10?
<joshw15> just upgraded to 11.10. What can I do to get the "back arrow" back in the Kickoff menu?
<darrik> Hey, I installed kubuntu on my brothers laptop a while ago, and after he struggled to adapt, he reinstalled XP. Both in the fresh XP install and Kubuntu Install, the wireless isn't working properly. Is there a way some how Kubuntu damaged his wireless
<sagaci> does kubuntu/kde se compiz
<sagaci> use*
<darthanubis> no, but it can if you want
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, shame. Darkwing Duck isn't around.
<LINKSWORD2> OK, guys. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm running Kubuntu 10.04, and I'm not able to upgrade to Kubuntu 10.10. I've had this problem before, regarding the source for the upgrade, but I don't remember how to fix it.
<LINKSWORD2> Nevermind. Found it.
<sagaci> how do you go about installing language packs for kubuntu, the list in the available language packs is only American English and British English when I also know there's en_AU, Australian English
<westyvw> Gimp cant install missing dependencies. Anyone else?
<sagaci> westyvw: fine here
<westyvw> alright i will give it a try again
<westyvw> interesting that worked, last time i selected it from muon pakage, this time from muon software center.
<westyvw> hmmm
<sagaci> i apt-getted
<westyvw> i should do that too, i am too interested in playing with the new tools, but soon
<westyvw> ill pass a text list to apt
<spawn57> hi, I'm trying to get my user account to mount a samba share.  It mounts fine, but the permissions aren't right, it's root.root.. and I want root.users.  When i mount using root the permissions are root.users like I want it.  the options i use in fstab is : users,noauto,umask=0775,uid=sunil,gid=media,credentials=/etc/.creds,_netdev
<venki> Hi
<venki> I messed up with kubuntu fonts
<venki> I need to re-install and restore default fonts
<venki> I have been googlign around for some time
<venki> could not find anything..
<venki> can you please tell me how do i do it?
<venki> i need to re-install all fonts..
<raykelo> hello
<raykelo> alguien habla español ??
<venki> can anyone guide me please..
<GirlyGirl> venki: Go in System Settings > Application Appearance and set font default
<venki> i tried that
<venki> i installed some non-free fonts (windows 7 fonts)
<GirlyGirl> venki: It doesn't work for restarted applications?
<venki> after that everything got messed up..
<venki> GirlyGirl: Nop
<GirlyGirl> venki: Just set a different font for all entries ... then change it back then
<venki> GirlyGirl: I tried doing it.. It seems not to be working.. I checked the /usr/..../fonts directory
<GirlyGirl> venki: If you want to reset the entire KDE to defaults, open konsole and "rm -rf .kde" ... note you will lose all kde settings
<venki> GirlyGirl: I tried that as well :)
<venki> GirlyGirl: I see that the folder does not have the default font directories at all
<venki> I removed off those fonts :(
<venki> GirlyGirl: now i need to re-install all KDE fonts again
<venki> GirlyGirl: I am on kubuntu 11:10
<venki> GirlyGirl: I tried googling around.. did not find anything :(
<kingh3mp> Hey everybody. I'm having problems with the Muon Package Manger and system updates provided through Muon.
<kingh3mp> Pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709281
<GirlyGirl> venki: "sudo apt-get remove ttf-freefont kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-default-netbook-settings" then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-default-netbook-settings"
<venki> trying it right away..
<venki> i am not using a netbook..
<GirlyGirl> sorry sencond command should be "sudo apt-get install ttf-freefont sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-default-netbook-settings"
<GirlyGirl> leave the netbook anyways
<venki> okk
<venki> doing it right away
<kingh3mp> Kubuntu 11.10 running KDE 4.7
<venki> kingh3mp:yes
<kingh3mp> huh?
<venki> GirlyGirl: I ran the commands..
<venki> do i have to restart?
<kingh3mp> Perhaps I should have said that I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7. The rest of my problem is on the pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709281
<GirlyGirl> venki: logout and login
<venki> okk
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: Change the server to main server and refresh repos
<kingh3mp> GirlyGirl: To what should I be changing the server? ie. Which URL or whatever?
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: Alt + F2 "muon-updater" Settings menu > Configure software source ... change Server for united states combobox to main server
<kingh3mp> that was intresting
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: did it work?
<phiscibe> how goes the bug wars?
<kingh3mp> hyper speed lol
<kingh3mp> but yess it worked
<kingh3mp> thank you
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: You're welcome
<kingh3mp> i like kubuntu
<kingh3mp> and yet occassionaly my laptop dissagrees with it but that is a different story
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: What problems do you have specifically
<kingh3mp> random things
<kingh3mp> like battery is fried ram is low
<kingh3mp> so any op system lags occasionaly
<kingh3mp> wireless card is starting to act up cant decide if its software or hard ware
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: Alt + F2 "oxygen-settings" disable animations
<GirlyGirl> How old is this pc exactly
<kingh3mp> so far my kubuntu problems have been fix able updates going bezerk or not working music transfer from device to device small stuff otherwise
<len> What's holding up KDE 4.7.2 from the starndard repos? I was very surprised Oneric wasn't released with it.
<kingh3mp> 2005
<GirlyGirl> len: Ubuntu's "update qulaity system" ... but I kind of disagree with their policy too
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: What laptop model is it
<kingh3mp> hp pavillion dv-1000 entertainmentnotebook
<kingh3mp> originaly ran on xp op system
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: You did the "oxygen-settings" stuff
<kingh3mp> not yet
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: Also ntoe if you install "kubuntu-low-fat-settings" it optimises it for slower systems
<kingh3mp> ok
<kingh3mp> i did the oxygen settings
<len> Well, considering the monthy releases are bugfixes only ( when only the number after 2nd decimal point is incremented), I don't know whey they aren't always released into the main repos shortly after they're released.
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: If desktop effects are slow ... consider disabling them
<kingh3mp> im gonna watch my laptop for a bit b4 i decide weather or not to look into the kubuntu low fat ill note the thought though
<kingh3mp> i was thinking too
<kingh3mp> if i need to is there a way to downgrade to a earlier version of kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: That would not be wise to do
<GirlyGirl> kingh3mp: You might even see a performance regression
<kingh3mp> ok
<kingh3mp> well im off for a bit thanks for the help
<len> kingh3mp, If you have you're home directory on it's one partition you could always just reinstall the older version and you'll still retain all your data and settings.   It is best practice to always install home to it's own partion rather that just doing the default install.
<len> your home partition
<len> Oh, I guess king was gone before I even responded :)
<jamil_1> hi all I get crash on each restart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709305/
<GirlyGirl> len: Besides apart from KDE3 EOL releases, oneiric will perform the best compared to others
<rectec794613> Can somebody help me out with this? I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.7.1. The widgets from the Dashboard recently disappeared, however I can tell they're still running in the background because the Google Translate widget complains about how it needs a network connection when I disconnect. How can I remove these widgets if I can't X them out from their menus?
<rectec794613> Could be the cause of my performance loss also...
<len> GirlyGirl,  I never said most people would ever want to downgrade under normal conditions, but sometimes unusual situations do arise.  I believe that support for some old hardware was dropped  from the kernel when from the to 3.0.  If you happen to still be using that requires and older kernel, it is probably easier to downgrade to a previous version of Kubuntu than to try to run Oneiric on the older series kernel it was never tested with.
<len> I seem to be making a lot of typos, and even omitting whole words that are in my head, but just don't make it out my fingers.
<len> recte79461,  You lost ALL the  widgets, on the panel, but not the panel itself?
<rectec794613> I lost all that were on the dashboard. Panel's still intact. Don't know about the desktop because I didn't have any widgets on it. All the widgets that I had on the dashboard still have the checkmark next to them in the add widgets menu.
<rectec794613> I tried messing around with the kde-plasma-desktop file (not exactly sure what it's called) to see if I could remove the widgets from the list, but it was too confusing.
<metellius> has anyone actually gotten nepomuk/strigi to do anything useful? I have tried it on every release since 4.4, but it never manages to index my files or give any useful results
<metellius> now it switches between giving me completely unrelated results or no results at all
<len> Well, if it's really messed up, and you don't mind reconstructing it the way you like, you would always just rename the .kde directory, to get a fresh config.  Then if you want to undo for some reason, you can just copy .kde.old (or whatever you called it) back to .kde
<rectec794613> metellius: I don't find it very useful. I turned semantic desktop off and limited it's memory usage to minimum
<rectec794613> wow cat just walked over keyboard -_-
<metellius> it seems to rely on the idea that people can actually categorize their files
<len> I should use that as my excuse.  Nodboy would know I don't have a cat.  :)
<rectec794613> Not useful unless you search daily.
<rectec794613> lol
<rectec794613> cat climbs through the window and walks over the keyboard almost every day
<rectec794613> ok back on topic
<metellius> but I have previously come to love features that I at first overlooked in kde, so I really want to give it a shot
<metellius> I'm just so disappointed that it can't even do the basics right
<rectec794613> len: I'll look through the directory and see if I can find the plasmoids folder
<rectec794613> metellius: yeah nepomuk and akonadi. Why have a system-wide password storage service if firefox does it all for you?
<len> I've edited them directly before to fix problems like you're having, but sometime it just turns out to be faster to just repopulate the default kde config.
<metellius> I don't agree on akonadi though, having an abstraction taking care of mail and contacts actually makes a lot of sense for having multiple programs use the same data
<metellius> I just find the whole nepomuk idea that "all information can and should be searchable!" kind of over the top
<rectec794613> metellius: yeah i agree it may be useful for some people but for me, I only type passwords in ff and thunderbird, it's not too much to handle
<rectec794613> found a plasmoids folder, but I think it's just config
<len> It's good in theory but ads layers of complication without much practical use for most users.
<rectec794613> should be optional...
<rectec794613> if I delete the .kde directory, that would mean all my kde settings, downloaded widgets, themes, etc. would be gone right? Isn't that a little overkill?
<rectec794613> changing my name...
<Rectec> metellius: Nepomuk's backup tool could be useful, although I prefer Kbackup
<metellius> most of the nepomuk stuff floats around "could be useful"
<Rectec> metellius: that's basically it's motto lol. "Could be useful"
<Rectec> metellius: but nobody really has the incentive to actually use it
<Graf_Westerholt> I've never used Nepomuk either.
<Rectec> I hate programs that root themselves deep into the system, making it difficult to completely remove without breaking something.
<Rectec> you still there len?
<effchen> hi
<effchen> can i found complete themes for kde plasma?
<effchen> e.g. a dark one
<Rectec> effchen: System Settings>Workspace Appearance>Desktop Theme
<katsrc> why doesn't dolphin auto refresh?
<Rectec> oxygen is good
<Rectec> Give the "Get New Themes" button a try also
<Rectec> katsrc: wouldn't that break concentration and slow the system?
<effchen> Rectec: thx
<katsrc> Rectec: i don't how much resource it would consume
<katsrc> Windows XP does it
<katsrc> it would make sense to do it during copy/moving files
<Rectec> katsrc: might've disabled because it flickers
<katsrc> summon the dolphin to refresh everytime there's file change in the directory
<Rectec> katsrc: would be beneficial but they probably didn't implement it for a reason
<katsrc> Rectec: it's suppose to be fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207361
<ubottu> KDE bug 207361 in general "KIO is failing to detect file(filelist) changes with Kernel 2 6 31 (inotify reimplementation)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Rectec> katsrc: what version of KDE?
<katsrc> 4.7.1
<katsrc> the fix was from 4.4
<Rectec> lemme see if I have the problem too
<Rectec> no I don't...
<Rectec> I would purge and reinstall dolphin
<katsrc> hmm..
<katsrc> ok
<Rectec> sudo apt-get --purge -remove dolphin
<Rectec> sudo apt-get install dolphin
<Rectec> good luck
<katsrc> thanks
<Rectec> how'd it go?
<Rectec> heh we all have our problems... len?! where are you?
<katsrc> i'm still waiting for the folder to complete moving
<katsrc> then i'll do the purge/reinstall
<Rectec> k
<Rectec> know how to delete widgets without X'ing them out?
<Rectec> got this problem
<Rectec> Can somebody help me out with this? I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.7.1. The widgets from the Dashboard recently disappeared, however I can tell they're still running in the background because the Google Translate widget complains about how it needs a network connection when I disconnect. How can I remove these widgets if I can't X them out from their menus?
<katsrc> Rectec: have you tried killing plasma-desktop and restarting it?
<Rectec> katsrc: I think so but I don't think it deletes widgets. 1 sec
<katsrc> Rectec: they should reappear, and you can cross them out
<Rectec> katsrc: nope. Besides, doesn't the plasma-desktop process technically restart on reboot?
<phiscibe> Rectec:  do u have dual monitors
<Rectec> phiscibe: no just 4 desktops, and I've opened the dashboard for each one
<phiscibe> ah
<phiscibe> wel you probably got 8 desktops IF you activated any activies
<phiscibe> those activities keep on going till u close me
<phiscibe> cloew them that is
<phiscibe> 8 effective desktops, 4each actitity is sorta klike a desktop
<Rectec> lol now I can't even open the dash
<phiscibe> hey man its the same but diferent...i sound like cheech and hcong
<GirlyGirl> katsrc: Rectec: Never "killall plasma-desktop" use "kquitapp plasma-desktop" instead
<Rectec> phiscibe: lol. I can open it now, and there's still nothing there. The widgets are still presumably open.
<Guest67583> hi!
<phiscibe> some where in the seetings are settings on what to show in  your task  manager, from all desktops from minimized and i THINK all activities , but you got that little  tool box in the top corner use it to change activities and  each on u have goes off in to som eunknow land and continue s to compute, delte some, makes a muddle mess hwne you avhe twoo screens difren pae alyout on tow screen sfor 4 virtuald desktoops and actives thrown in to confus
<Guest67583> i have a problem with kubuntu!
<phiscibe> i cant tyupe for crap tonight, i swithced keyboards this one feels like hammering nails
<phiscibe> can u get a right click context menu
<phiscibe> try alt A to get to activiti4s for alt D
<phiscibe> alt A or alt D jezz
<Rectec> sorry trying to catch up lol
<phiscibe> u gonna keep us in suspense guest67
<Rectec> I was reading the output of plasma-desktop
<phiscibe> those activities will stick in the persitant user state, they come back after reboot
<phiscibe> if you can right click u can add panel, add the default one
<Rectec> phiscibe: I'm confused now. I put the pc in sleep mode to see if Google Translate would but me, but nothing showed. However there's still checkmarks in the add activities menu
<phiscibe> also make sure your page layout is desktop as that is where the default panel is probably hanging out, but it could be in the others
<kerloi> Hi all. Does anyone know how to completely format an usb disk (included its MBR)
<phiscibe> format is usually complete enough
<kerloi> I used gparted but I still have some error when mounting the disk
<phiscibe> but if you have the cia coming to look at it, better use a torch
<GirlyGirl> Rectec: To reset plasma to defaults ... go to the .kde/share/config/ folder and delete ann files in the form plasma-***-rc
<kerloi> phiscibe: My goal is not specifically to erase the data but :)
<phiscibe> how many activies do u have
<phiscibe> what file system are you using on the usb kerloi
<Rectec> hold on trying to find a solution for kerloi atm
<phiscibe> some usb drives just flat refues any thing, (for not good reason) other than fat 32
<jamil_1> any ony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709305/
<jamil_1> ?
<phiscibe> for no good reason i meant
<kerloi> The kernel only detect /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 which is correct ... But kde indicate two drives
<kerloi> And failed to mount it
<jamil_1> kerloi: tried this: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/xxx   ?
<kerloi> Ok that's weird. Here is the complete story : I used dd to copy an iso on that disk to boot with it. Now /dev/sdb is a real partition I can mount it, it contain a linux.
<phiscibe> so jamil_1 when it hits kinit, it just craps out
<kerloi> but now I want to delete everything to use it as a classic usb hd ...
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yup, I was told to install the debug symbols and I did so
<jamil_1> libntrack is most probably the culprit but dont know how to fix it
<phiscibe> so kerloi why cant you reformt it
<phiscibe> doesst kde auto mount the usb when u stick it in? plug it up and look itn /mnt or /media
<Rectec> GirlyGirl: ok I think it fixed it, but I'm gonna need to do some customizing.
<kerloi> phiscibe: Well /dev/sdb can be mounted and contain a linux but /dev/sdb1 cant
<phiscibe> the sysem usualy puts removable media like that in /mnt  (mount)  or in /media  /cdrom for optical
<phiscibe> plug it and and do fdisk -l
<phiscibe> mount
<phiscibe> your mount command is bare also, missing paramaters
<phiscibe> was it ever mounted under /dev/sdb1?
<phiscibe> fdisk -l
<phiscibe> sometimes i dont know if im in bash or term ugg
<phiscibe> oh it problably must be sudo fdisk -l
<phiscibe>  mount [-fnrsvw] [-o option[,option]...]  device|dirsyntax
<kerloi> phiscibe: Yes I'm able to mount and use fdisk. But the problem is that /dev/sdb actually contain 698Mo of data (and I'm not forgetting any number it is /dev/sdb)
<kerloi> I want to suppress this area
<Rectec> thanks for the help guys
<Rectec> I'm off
<kerloi> That's fine I just dd /dev/zero to /dev/sdb on the whole disk
<eristikophiles> w00t running 11.10 now :)
<eristikophiles> i find out the o/s has a new version, a couple hours later, i'm running it. XD the beauty of k/ubuntu
<phiscibe> ok you can manualy mount with the mount command like mount -ntfs /dev/sdbc /home/afolderthatexists
<phiscibe> bvut if u have fstab entries it might prevent mounting to the same place
<phiscibe> to mount everything in fstab its mount -a i think
<phiscibe> q
<well_laid_lawn> I like the verbose option with mount   sudo mount -av
<phiscibe> eristikophiles: you suck
<phiscibe> i cant even get itthe upgrade to start lol
<eristikophiles> aw
<eristikophiles> i'm doing my netbook now lol
<phiscibe> and your done, dont tel l  jamil_1 thats one fuld install
<eristikophiles> but if it makes you feel better, my netbook had errors earlier and i had to restart the process after fixing dpkg
<phiscibe> ii know why it wont start, but i have four machiins and i am in no hurry
<phiscibe>    im got a bad case of rethinkitis
<phiscibe> changemygameplanphobia
<eristikophiles> lol
<phiscibe> i got but hung in some rooms for saying this, but looking hard at windows
<eristikophiles> well, it remembered my settings and i don't think there's anything broken :)
<eristikophiles> heh
<eristikophiles> why, do you game, or use big-name apps that're only on windows?
<phiscibe> i need higher end vector based software raster image prossors and ploter/vinyl cutter programs
<phiscibe> plus the games
<eristikophiles> i like the model that says: 'it takes longer to set up, but won't break' better than the model that says 'it's easy but breaks all the time'
<phiscibe> amdi dont have time or want to deal with a dead liunx for 3 days
<eristikophiles> well, get a game box for that. but for graphics, you may actually be better off with a mac
<phiscibe> macs cosst too much imho, but they do have adobe, and illustrator wouldc be what i would need, however, i sspent recently about a year working in coreal draw every day...its hard to uturn
<eristikophiles> heh coreldraw huh?
<phiscibe> if i go linux inkscape will have to work, a must
<phiscibe> and its verson .48 somthing, for years
<eristikophiles> i learned that back in high school, never once encountered a box that actually had it or a job-type thing i needed it for
<eristikophiles> learned photoshop randomly later
<eristikophiles> (i'd use gimpshop on ubuntu)
<phiscibe> must be vector based not raster
<eristikophiles> still, illustrator *shrug*
<phiscibe> under linux that is inkscape-top of the heap, under neath are xara skencil, kdraw, sk1
<phiscibe> a few others
<phiscibe> and ther is NO linux equiv to flexi sign or flexi sign pro
<eristikophiles> in any windows your memory allocation and so on will be much less efficient
<phiscibe> so im rethinking
<eristikophiles> this is why macs are actually worth it for graphic, video, or audio
<phiscibe> not alway true, corel and illustrator are direct x 10 accelerated
<eristikophiles> yeah but your CPU and memory will be hogged by system crap before it gets to the apps you want
<phiscibe> flash its flat better under windows, not linux fault all the way as its closed driver, but the sorry state of open gl and xorg dont help
<eristikophiles> osx is basically bsd-like and is light. it also has the same apps windows does. if this is your job, it's like getting good tools and really may be worth it
<eristikophiles> honestly the only stuff windows is really truly better at (besides games) are the big office apps
<phiscibe> but then again if I could get a workable effiecnt affordable workflow in linx, shit i could franchise, chared 300,00 to join
<phiscibe> charge
<eristikophiles> like, proprietary apps used by big corps within offices, or things like autocad, or GIS software
<eristikophiles> :)
<phiscibe> there  is one thing too windows is far better at
<phiscibe> not changing
<phiscibe> its not a moving target
<well_laid_lawn> phiscibe: try ##windows
<phiscibe> you know im discussing computing and real facts, and what is doable and not
<phiscibe> that is germain
<phiscibe> im not denograting anything
<well_laid_lawn> it's not relevant to the /topic
<jamil_1> well_laid_lawn: here is something on topic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709305/
<eristikophiles> well_laid_lawn- i'm trying to recommend better alternatives here, you're not helping
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | eristikophiles
<ubottu> eristikophiles: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phiscibe> get off your high horse and take it on a date, and IT IS TOPIC WHEN  you use one platform to debug another its just a tool, join # red hammer s cause eh alone see blue ones here
<well_laid_lawn> there I helped
<well_laid_lawn> phiscibe: you don't get to pic the topic
<eristikophiles> phiscibe- really, go for it. make your awesome linux workflow
<eristikophiles> :)
<phiscibe>  and that is also a reason im and rethinkg, the linux culture, just a doulbe s's i know cuase im a big onetoo
<eristikophiles> i don't see any true reason to prefer windows to *nix- but osx may be good for you
<phiscibe> why we love the bloody turning machines is a myster, as is love
<eristikophiles> well_laid_lawn- btw not only did i already know the tab trick, how are you so sure that it'll work on anyone's irc client?
<eristikophiles> it's not always a feature, not always on
<eristikophiles> phiscibe- you mean turing? .. turning?
<phiscibe> have you evern printed a 40 foot banner or cut vinyl for a fleet of semis to be wraped, using inkscape
<well_laid_lawn> eristikophiles: try typing wel and hitting the tab key
<eristikophiles> what, you think i've been typing your name before this? lol
<phiscibe> i cant tyope new keyboard, need teh old one back
<eristikophiles> way too long
<eristikophiles> ..i meant, there are users who will do it and it won't work
<well_laid_lawn> eristikophiles: the way you're doing it isn't working
<eristikophiles> well_laid_lawn- well_laid_lawn well_laid_lawn well_laid_lawn well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> with the - on the end
<eristikophiles> :) sure is
<smw> So, does kde plan to rethink the desktop like unity or gnome-shell?
<eristikophiles> i have it add that on purpose
<phiscibe> but just becaseeu i speak truly about the problems using the nearess analogy dosnt make it off topic, it makes it blind censorship becuse i hate the truth kill the messanger ignore the problem
<eristikophiles> i prefer the - to direct at someone, not :
<phiscibe> for example i have on=e old machine, uses i915 intel driver
<phiscibe> buggy as hell
<phiscibe> bug reports for same issues go back years
<phiscibe> workd for 15 not problem in xp
<phiscibe> that is a diangnostic readlity when you are toubleshoting
<eristikophiles> phiscibe- well, if you have finicky hardware that's a bit different
<eristikophiles> personally, i've found that most hw works fine with most stuff, but it's when you get strange hw that's far out of mainstream, or when you get shitty pre-made hw, then it's bad
<phiscibe> no the harddware is fine, just have to change the software is my point,
<eristikophiles> like using a compaq or dell with linux might lead to bugs (bad hw makers), or getting some random off-brand hd
<eristikophiles> ultimately, all hw needs to have drivers written
<well_laid_lawn> how is this about kubuntu support?
<eristikophiles> the more common the hw, the more likely it'll have driver support
<eristikophiles> support? it has to be support too?
<eristikophiles> i'm just talking about o/s-hw development in general terms now
<phiscibe> how can people try to get to the solutikon if they drop a load in their diapes when you point out a fact using the other nearest software alalogy they fill their diaper,  lets discuss weather, but dont meantion wind
<eristikophiles> let's discuss only weather support. do you need help hurricane-proofing your house? cool. if there's no hurricane though, we can't talk about houses.
<phiscibe> worse its not even a concious though, u can make scripot do it and have out kick censorship, get the torches kill the hertic
<phiscibe> the mssanger
<well_laid_lawn> you mention diapers but not kubuntu...
<well_laid_lawn> !topic | phiscibe
<ubottu> phiscibe: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<eristikophiles> metaphorically, kubuntu *is* the diapers
<phiscibe> you know kick me out know cause ifeeeel rightiuos
<phiscibe> clash of the assholes
<eristikophiles> i like that the trigger includes the name, which causes the bot to add the name. way to go with the redundant info as a feature
<phiscibe> got a script for god sake to aid in the obstifacation of the discussion
<eristikophiles> phiscibe- but seriously. i think you can find good *nix solutions to your issues
<eristikophiles> you don't need windows, what you need is a system that you build just for rendering
<eristikophiles> if you want, dualboot it for the games
<phiscibe> ok how when i describe the problem every one wets thei panties
<eristikophiles> or just build a different game box (with wintendo) :)
<eristikophiles> i didn't wet my panties
<eristikophiles> i addressed your concern with input about other possibilities
<eristikophiles> anyway, if you can't get a FOSS solution going, then go with osx. it's still *nix, which is better than windows
<phiscibe> i sayu there is none, show me hwer, ithen they get scaared, (fear) that may6be ther is not, and it conflicts with wor;d  view, time fo flee, (buthead leaves chanel) or attack, (dwadd kicks buthead)
<eristikophiles> (windows, in my opinion, actively holds back the world of computing from progress while also making tons of money for stuff that could be essentially free)
<phiscibe> its not even about performance, and p4 with a better feature set, will be worth a i7 with none
<phiscibe> the cream of Vector graphcis in linux is inkscape, it has been below a 1.0 release for uyears
<phiscibe> i am willing to give myself to the project to commit i am passionate too, but i am surrond by dumb aszz
<phiscibe> id like to see a solution but pretened ther is not a problm wtf
<phiscibe> apple is the new microsft, worse in evey way
<phiscibe> as pripriotery as they come but you know open source and free beer is great but so is capitlism
<phiscibe> microsft made familes for lots of people
<phiscibe> so are we still off topic or hs our world view expaned or do we bring on the clowns, (marching dictators with +_op)
<Peace-> HI
<GillesM> E:Erreur, pkgProblemResolver when I upgrade from 11.03 to 11.10
<ForgeAus> uh what do I do if muon has stopped? it seems to have frozen configuring libboost-filesystem1.46.1 package
<blackflag> Hello all , I upgraded to 11.10 an padevchooser is missing. Where can I get it? I need it for hearing sound over network....
<blackflag> Can someone help?
<well_laid_lawn> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> Package padevchooser does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> !find padevchooser
<ubottu> Package/file padevchooser does not exist in oneiric
<blackflag> hmm, thanks! That means I have no longer music... hmmm
<Peace-> blackflag:wait
<Peace-> blackflag: you mean the pulse stuff?
<Peace-> blackflag: if yes you can do sudo apt-get install pavucontrol  paprefs  paman
 * Peace- doesn't use that stuff
<blackflag> hmm okay installation successful but no padevchooser
<Peace-> blackflag: wait
<jamil_1> nobody? http://paste.ubuntu.com/709419/
<Peace-> blackflag: btw , while i am searching ... are you sure you can't set the stuff on suystemsettings ?
<blackflag> yes, I tried, can not find any usefull setting
<cisz> hello, can someone helpy me with Enemy Territory?
<progre55> hi guys. I've been having a couple of problems after updating to oneiric. first off, even though my task-manager settings says max 1 row, I get two rows when I open more than 3 apps. any suggestions, please?
<progre55> also, I have problems with sound.. sometimes it works, sometimes doesnt
<eristikophiles> "Ray's guitar broke"
<oxymoron> How do I enabled sound if Gstreamer and VLC backend in Phonon does not work? I tried with install Xine, but nothing happens and I cannot change backend to xine in Phnon settings :S
<ionut> HI!!!
<ionut> I just installed KUBUNTU
<jxjl> good afternoon, is there any way how to lock panel height in new kubuntu? my problem is, that after each reboot, panel gets smaller and smaller
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder if that is session management gone wrong
<eristikophiles> my upgrade from natty to oneiric on the netbook broke somewhere, and it says it's completed when i try to re-run the updater, and lsb_release -a says it's running oneiric. only, no reboot happened, and also i can't get online, and running dpkg --configure -a returns an error (stuck at flashplugin-downloader, saying that it can't resolve server. other tests also show i can't get online (plugged into LAN) .. any ideas?
<eristikophiles> i could d/l the installer for that program and see if it keeps going afterwards, but not sure if that's a solution
<jxjl> so should i set session management not to remember anything and start new session?
<oxymoron> try to do apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<eristikophiles> oxymoron- i can't d/l anything because it's knocked offline
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Worked for me, I got stuck with some weird fawltyness with Flash, today it worked.
<eristikophiles> dhclient is just hanging
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Doesnt internet work?
<eristikophiles> nope
<Mamarok> oxymoron: he is online, hence it does
<eristikophiles> no, this is on another box
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Haha lol, yes of course xD
<eristikophiles> i'm upgrading a netbook
<Mamarok> eristikophiles: download the missing packages to that box and install them from a USB stick?
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Do you use wired or wifi internet?
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Not sure if its faster, but if you have time just copy home folder etc you want. Afterwards you just do a clean installl ;)
<oxymoron> How do I enabled sound if Gstreamer and VLC backend in Phonon does not work? I tried with install Xine, but nothing happens and I cannot change backend to xine in Phnon settings :S
<oxymoron> tried remove gstreamer-pulseaudio, no change.
<oxymoron> THOUGh now my HDMI first time works finally :D I managed to get sound once, but then it didnt anymore :P
<oxymoron> how to error check sound?
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: what is output of  ifconfig -a
<eristikophiles> oxymoron- i plugged the netbook into LAN for the upgrade
<eristikophiles> it's way faster
<oxymoron> except alsamixer, muted etc, already tried that
<eristikophiles> jamil_1- eth0 shows tons of dropped packets and errors
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Yeah, but I mean instead of trying to fix it manually. Just remove everything and do clean install of 11.10 ;)
<eristikophiles> in fact, the gui network manager shows a graph of in/out data but also says it can't get an IP
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: LAN cable usually never fails in Linux.
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> well, i have a totally separate partition for my datacache
<eristikophiles> i could do a clean install
<Girly-Girl> ionut: Welcome then
<eristikophiles> but i'd lose all my settings and layout
<eristikophiles> ;p
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: I had some issued myself with networkmanager, but that was wifi problem.
<eristikophiles> not to mention all the apps
<eristikophiles> that i have installed
<eristikophiles> my wifi has been quirky but it works
<eristikophiles> ..though not now, in my half-upgraded state
<eristikophiles> ;p
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: you could save settings and layout. I do not know how to backup apps though. Would be nice with backup exporting settings and all apps :D
<eristikophiles> fun fact: i tried copying the needed install file by flash drive. somehow, the flash drive loses the file!
<jxjl> hm, it wasn't because of session management I set i to start clean session, unlocked panel, set the correct size, locked panel , logged out and back in, and panel is smaller, when I repeat it, I end with 10 px panel, BTW where the panel configuration is saved?
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Maybe didnt unmount USB stick?
<eristikophiles> yeah apparently that was it
<eristikophiles> i'm used to just yanking 'em out so long as no write operations are involved. must remember to safely unmount from now on
<eristikophiles> oxymoron- there should be a system-app for that in k/ubuntu
<eristikophiles> to backup settings and apps
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Don't know if you sent a reply or got my message as my connection dropped
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Were you the one who was unhappy with the "no back button" in the KDE launcher?
<eristikophiles> *shrug* whatever
<eristikophiles> i'll see if i can fix this now
<eristikophiles> if not, i'll consider a wipe
<eristikophiles> anyone know off the top of their head how to redirect dpkg to install from a local source?
<eristikophiles> or apt?
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Hehe yes ...
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: dpkg -i packagename
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: What is the issue a broken update? try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Really what system app is that? :O
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: You maybe know how to fix my sound btw? :P
<eristikophiles> thanks
<jamil_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709419/
<jamil_1> what is wrong with ntrack
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: If you want to try a different launcher "sudo apt-get intsall plasma-widget-lancelot"  ... then add widget "lancelot" to your taskbar .... its an official alternative for kmenu by kde developers
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Already tried Lancelot, but maybe the dev cycle accelerated ... and fixed all issues :P
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: When did you try it?
<oxymoron> Do not remember last time, maybe around KDE 4.5 release
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Its quite different now ... maybe worth another try
<eristikophiles> bah. this tactic isn't working. targeting the .tar.gz with dpkg -i doesn't work, neither does unpacking and targeting the .so file
<eristikophiles> is there another file within the container that i could target?
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: What are you trying to install?
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: dpkg -i is for *.deb
<eristikophiles> well, the file that dpkg was trying to fetch was a tar.gz
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Hmm not sure if I like it better, but I give it a go :) What I do not like is that KDE start button in left bottom corner DO NOT resize when I change height on bottom panel xD I want it BIGGGGGGGGGGGGG :D
<eristikophiles> i see the errors saying that it wants .deb files now too
<eristikophiles> ;p
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Right click on the launcher and click configure ... then set a larger icon
<eristikophiles> why the hell can't adobe get with it and release proper linux shit?
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: I want vector icon?
<Inadaptado> Oh, hell, no, I don't want infinite Adobe updates in Linux too
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Also your xDDDDDDDD , :d, :p is annoying on a support channel please stop with that
<Inadaptado> Morning, btw
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: I will try to stop
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: You are trying to install flash player update?
<oxymoron> Flash player update works now, didnt yesterday
<oxymoron> is there any app btw to send screenshots directly to imagebin?
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- i'm trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric, but it broke in the middle, and now it won't get online, and i can't fix dpkg because it gets stuck not-downloading a file that isn't even a .deb file. i hate adobe. i seriously do.
<Inadaptado> I had problems too. Sent everything to hell, formated and installed fresh at the end
<eristikophiles> Inadaptado- what i'd really like is for some smart person to create something that does what flash does but so much better and FOSS that no one ever uses flash on a site ever again
<eristikophiles> ;p
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok that means it is failing whille unpacking a deb that is configured to download a .gz archive
<eristikophiles> i could. it'd just be a minor pan
<eristikophiles> *i
<Inadaptado> I think you mean HTML5. Just give it time
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: You have not rebooted?
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- no i'm afraid if i do the box won't start
<eristikophiles> it literally told me "this may mean your system will be unusable"
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Are you using ethernet or wlan?
<eristikophiles> while the upgrade failed
<eristikophiles> i plugged it into LAN
<eristikophiles> much faster
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: The upgrade is proceeding now or is it stalled
<Inadaptado> That's the same problem I had. Bollocks, it worked okay. But the updates didn't
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/16/plasma-desktopBz1582.jpg loon at that, on KDE icon and size of the rest. I overdid the size of course, to show that it does not work and never did.
<eristikophiles> no, it says "upgrade completed" (even though when it first failed, it also gave me a long warning)
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok, open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install -f"
<eristikophiles> what's -f do?
<Inadaptado> Heh, I had to do the same. So it is not just me, somebody botched the updates
<eristikophiles> nm looked it up
<eristikophiles> haha error code 1
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: What output exactly?
<eristikophiles> two packages are broken: flashplugin-downloader:i386, and flashplugin-installer
<eristikophiles> both adobe's little turds
<Inadaptado> What a surprise
<eristikophiles> yeah, i already saw this from dpkg output
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Does it attempt to fix this
<eristikophiles> i tried to install the first one manually, didn't work since it's not a .deb but a tar.gz
<eristikophiles> no, i can't get online so it fails to d/l from canonical.org
<eristikophiles> er, .com
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Both packages are made by canonical, not adobe they are simply scripts to download the plugin
<eristikophiles> but also the target files are tar.gz anyway! ;p
<eristikophiles> ok
<eristikophiles> well, where would i get the .deb files to actually install from local?
<eristikophiles> i have to move 'em over with a flash drive
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: You said you plugged in ethernet? doesn't that work?
<eristikophiles> nope
<eristikophiles> i was using LAN for the upgrade
<eristikophiles> after the first failure, it hasn't worked
<eristikophiles> dhclient hangs, ifconfig shows tons of dropped packets in Rx
<oxymoron> i guess some lan/dhcp packages were broken in the install.
<eristikophiles> browser won't connect anywhere
<eristikophiles> yeah
<eristikophiles> but i mean,  i figure it can't restore the package db without fixing these 2 packages
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Try entering manual configuration in kde network manager
<eristikophiles> i'm using a terminal :)
<oxymoron> Not sure which packages they are, but if possible I should use USb stick, hen copy the required packageges and resintall them or maybe reconfigure with dpkg
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Is there no wlan on this pc?
<oxymoron> dpkg --reconfigure network-manager for isntance.
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- how would that help?
<oxymoron> anyway, could someone try to help me with my sound? need some tips how to make it work again, without fresh install of Kubntu please :P
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok since both packages are dummy packages and only launch scripts run "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer"
<jamil_1> oxymoron: what is your sound device ?
<jamil_1> oxymoron: intel ?
<oxymoron> jamil_1: Not quite sure, but some default Intel HDA or similar.
<jamil_1> oxymoron: you can find this from lspci
<oxymoron> jamil_1: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<jamil_1> oxymoron: and you machine is ?
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: it will not help
<jamil_1> oxymoron: laptio
<jamil_1> *latop ?
<jamil_1> oxymoron: model ?
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Have you run "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer"?
<oxymoron> jamil_1: I managed to get sound to hdmi once, but that on a bug when Phonon settings showed all sound output stream options and I could try them all.
<oxymoron> jamil_1: Uhm Acer Timeline X 3830T
<eristikophiles> no that sounds a bit drastic, but i guess it can't really hurt
<jamil_1> oxymoron: currently not sound at all ?
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Make sure the correct phonon backend is selectes in multimidea in sys settings
<oxymoron> jamil_1: it worked before, it crashed after I upgraded to 11.10 and my libxine was removed. Last time it didnt work either, then install xine and it worked. Now I CANNOT install Xine at all ...
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Its not ... they are dummy packages
<oxymoron> jamil_1: Nope, no sound at all.
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: You can safely remove then and reinstall later
<jamil_1> oxymoron: what cant you install xine ?
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Neither Gstreamer or VLC works. And Xine Backend isnt available even though it is installed.
<Inadaptado> I think a fresh install wouldn't take as long :D
<jamil_1> *why
<oxymoron> jamil_1: I can isntall libxine, kde-config-phonon-xine, but I cannot pick xine as backend streamer in Phonon
<jamil_1> oka
<oxymoron> jamil_1: I was available todo that earlier before 11.10 ...
<eristikophiles> huh, it removed them. but also it says some 40-odd packages aren't needed and wants me to apt-get autoremove
<eristikophiles> ..not sure if those were leftover from the upgrade or what
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: "sudo killall pulseaudio" ... then open terminal "rm -rf .pulse" then restart
<Inadaptado> There's a fair amount of changes,it may be
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Yes do "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<oxymoron> jamil_1: What bothers me is that EVERY SINGLE time I upgraded Kubuntu it crashed my Audio settings.
<Inadaptado> Hear hear
<eristikophiles> ok, i suspect this will help clean the mess either way
<oxymoron> jamil_1: On different PC configurations of course, bot laptops and desktops
<Inadaptado> Same
<Guest95119> hi who can help me?
<jamil_1> oxymoron: same here
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Done?
<Inadaptado> That's why I did a fresh install. Which kind of regret by now
<eristikophiles> no, it's gonna take a minute for all those
<jamil_1> oxymoron: have you tried following this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jamil_1> oxymoron: this works for me almost every time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Inadaptado> Guest95119: What's the matter?
<oxymoron> jamil_1: I really do not understand what they are doing, Gstreamer SUCKS and always done, never ever worked for me. VLC I do not know what it does, but do not work. It is quite sad, I thought Phonon should affect this with abstract layer with fallbacks. But that doesnt help if not ANY backend work xD
<Inadaptado> BluesKaj: hi
<eristikophiles> oxymoron- i like dragonplayer myself
<oxymoron> jamil_1: Yeah I have tried that, but I would rather skip that if possible, hate manually configure config files.
<BluesKaj> hi Inadaptado
<eristikophiles> VLC became buggy and didn't work with all the vid file formats i have
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: did you try "sudo killall pulseaudio" ... then open terminal "rm -rf .pulse" then restart?
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- ok it's done now
<oxymoron> eristikophiles: Dragon player is a media player, not what we discuss :P I do not like it though, prefer kaffeine, VLC or amarok, depending on what I shoul do.
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Yes, but what you mean restart? Reboot?
<Inadaptado> VLC is a bit annoying right now, I hope it doesn't last long
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: yes
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Well I havent done that yet, do that now. brb
<Guest95119> i installed kubuntu 11.10 with live cd and a connection to internet.i selected updates from third partes during the installation but at 90% of installation all freeze.i reboot and the system run well without problem..could i have any issue??
<sagaci> so do I install the fglrx driver in Additional drivers or the same thing, but with post-release updates?
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eristikophiles> i've gotten sick of music players that keep library data and attempt to manage files. they all keep getting buggy and not working. i used juk for some time, but then it developed bugs, then atunes, that got buggy too. finally reverted to audacious because of its simple winamp-like model
<eristikophiles> hmm
<eristikophiles> you want me to just do it in terminal?
<eristikophiles> *shrug*
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: yes
<eristikophiles> haha
<eristikophiles> it's done
<eristikophiles> it touched 0 packages
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok now "nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<eristikophiles> ew nano?
<eristikophiles> i like vi for system files
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: ok whatever we are just viewing it
<Inadaptado> Guest95119: We were discussing that same thing right now, try "sudo apt-get install -f", see what happens
<Anubis> how do i prevent grun to display a graphic screen instead of console screen ?
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Sorry, didnt work :/
<Girly-Girl> Inadaptado: That will not help for desktop ubiquity installs
<eristikophiles> then why not cat | less? .. anyway, it was empty and it *made* a new file
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: I though removed pulseaudio from Gstreamer, so it shouldnt run at all.
<eristikophiles> oh because it's .list
<eristikophiles> heh
<Inadaptado> Oh, my bad
<Inadaptado> Sometimes I forget I have a laptop
<Guest95119> sorry for my question but i never used IRC channel and i don't hnow how it runs...you are discussing about installation freezing or video drivers?
<Inadaptado> Actually both
<eristikophiles> yeah Girly-Girl i have just about every normal part enabled
<eristikophiles> including multiverse / universe and extras
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: it is quite fun, earlier on previous releases alsa was problem and installed pulseaudio to make amarok sound work. Then someone break it ... and had to install xine all the time. Then some dumbass decided upgrade process should remove xine packages so I need to fix it again. But this time it doesnt work ...
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: does it say oneiric ?
<eristikophiles> yup
<eristikophiles> on everything but backports which is natty and is commented out anyway
<Girly-Girl> !language | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Sorry, I am just so tired of Reconfigure Kubuntu all the time, especially sound that should work out of the box no matter of sound card chip.
<Inadaptado> Guest95119: Have you tried updating again?
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: "sudo apt-get purge alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils" then "sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils"
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok, you are in a tty?
<eristikophiles> zsh on kterminal
<eristikophiles> er, konsole
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: You have a GUI running?
<eristikophiles> yeah it's in kde still
<eristikophiles> like i said, i haven't left the environment because i'm afraid it'll break itself trying to do so
<eristikophiles> who knows what-all updated and what didn't
<Guest95119> i dont' know how..in general the system is ok but for example when i try to activate video driver for my graphic card there are no changings...for example if i select advanced desktop effects their doesn' t work
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok, in terminal "sudo ifdown -a" then "sudo ifup -a"
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: That remove kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook? :S
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: No problem
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: They are dummy packages not a complete package
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Alright :)
<Inadaptado> Guest95119:  Go to muon package manager (use the search bar on the start menu) and click 'full-upgrade'
<eristikophiles> woah. never heard of those
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, make sure your audio module  is listed as 'options snd_nameofmodule index=0' in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf . This setting makes the audio module for your card the systemwide default or Card 0 . To find the right module do , lsmod | grep snd , then a do, sudo modprobe snd_nameofmodule , then sudo alsa force-reload
<Guest95119> i'll try
<eristikophiles> heh, neat
<eristikophiles> i always just use dhclient to reset network connection
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Is the network working now?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: is there any single one command to do that? :D
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Or maybe bash script.
<eristikophiles> nope
<eristikophiles> ifconfig reports tons of collisions and dropped packets still
<Inadaptado> I may have froze guest's computer. Oh, well, at least I tried
<Inadaptado> frozen*
<eristikophiles> ..the dropped packets are steadily increasing
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, not that I know of , it's not real difficult if you just do the steps one by one
<eristikophiles> and there is no IP addressed
<eristikophiles> trying sudo dhclient eth0
<oxymoron> great now HDMI doesnt work :S it worked when I rebooted computer. But when reached desktop, it doesnt work anymore. Try to replug the connection, but still not owkr.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, just try it
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: No, but I do not want to need to do it. In Windows as uI have to compare with this time, you never need to manually edit its config files.
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Inadaptado> Speaking of Muon, am I the only one that, no matter what you search, always get
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: sorry "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<peace_> hola'
<Inadaptado> *gets the same results at the beginning?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, if you don't want to follow advice , then stop complaining and taking up room in the chat, at least try to fix your problem first.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Which one? http://pastebin.com/YDHZ7w7Z
<Inadaptado> peace_: hola
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Alright, trying now.
<burazrock> Inadaptado now i'm under kubuntu.i try sudo apt-get install -f but there are no problems..so even if the installation stops at 90% there are no problems?
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: Upgrade or fresh install?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, snd_hda_intel
<burazrock> Girly-Girl:fresh install
<eristikophiles> first it says it's deprecated, then runs anyway.. says [OK] at the end of the one line, which just says "reconfiguring network interfaces"
<oxymoron> snd_hda_intel is not in alsa base config file options?
<eristikophiles> also, ifconfig is unchanged (still shows increasing numbers of bad packets)
<eristikophiles> errors, dropped, overruns
<oxymoron> BluesKaj:
<eristikophiles> ..for Tx as well as Rx oddly
<eristikophiles> it's like it keeps trying to get data, and gets back data, but none of it is resolved properly
<Inadaptado> Euhh... I don't know what the last 10% of the installation does. Cleanup? In that case there shouldn't be any problem
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: No one has index=0
<eristikophiles> dhclient still hangs
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: Run "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, in  in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  ,type this , options snd_hda_intel index=0
<burazrock> Girly-Girl: this script disinstall kwin and reinstall it?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<jamil_1> ubottu: any change you know something: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709419/
<ubottu> jamil_1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yes, did all steps, next?
<Girly-Girl> BluesKaj: ok
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: ok
<Girly-Girl> BluesKaj: Sorry wrong person
<BluesKaj> oxymoron , sudo modprobe  snd_hda_intel
<burazrock> these are the packets after sudo apt-get isntall -f  screen-resolution-extra libgomp1 python-central gcc-4.6 libquadmath0 gcc
<burazrock>   nvidia-settings-updates dkms libc6-dev linux-libc-dev patch manpages-dev
<burazrock>   libc-dev-bi
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: yes did that and force.reload
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: yes its fine
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: whats the output of: sudo route -n
<burazrock> can i clean these packets ?
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: yes
<eristikophiles> just shows some headers on a table, no data
<eristikophiles> Destination   Gateway  and so on
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, you might need to reboot if your audio isn't working yet , make sure your Card 0 is default in phonon devices , pass the cursor over the devices to find it
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: thats why packets are dropped
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: what does "ifconfig" show
<burazrock> i try to understand if i'm only one that have problem with freezing of installation and video driver
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: ifconfig eth0 shows an ip or not ?
<Inadaptado> You are not, burazrock, I had problems both upgrading and installing fresh
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I only have ONE in phonon devices.
<ghabit> Hello. Help! Just installed kubuntu, and I have no sound
<eristikophiles> oddly, it shows an ipv6 address but no ipv4 one
<eristikophiles> for eth0
<ghabit> cannot listen music
<ghabit> cannot look video, but I can hear system sounds.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, I would reboot
<oxymoron> ghabit: Lol, welcome to the club :D
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: Fresh install?
<ghabit> oxymoron: Do you have only system sounds also? ^)
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: yep, just installed
<oxymoron> ghabit: Nope, no sound at all.
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: eth0 is up ?
<ghabit> I have 'brinnngg' when i'm deleting something.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah I try with another reboot.
<eristikophiles> no, as far as i can tell, it's not
<eristikophiles> i also can't seem to reach my router's IP
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: Where do you not have sound?
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: I meant does ifconfig eth0 show UP somewhere ?
<burazrock> Girly-Girl after installing kubuntu-desktop what i should do?
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: you just highlighed me, and I heared the quassel's sound.
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: but amarok cannot give me sound
<ghabit> youtube also
<eristikophiles> yeah there's an entry for it
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: Ok, Go in system settings > Multimedia
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: Under phonon, move the prfered device for multimedia etc to the correct entry
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: whats the out put if you do: sudo dhclient eth0
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: Nothing its fine now
<eristikophiles> jamil_1- it just hangs
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: well, i can see phonon options. But where is prefered device? I can see pulse audio only.
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: not output ?
<eristikophiles> no output. i had to kill the processes in order to stop it.. the one time i actually waited like 10 minutes for it to finish, still no output, just dropped back to command line
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Nope, still doesnt work :S
<burazrock> Girly-Girl sorry for my question but what problem i resolved with this installation?
<jamil_1> eristikophiles: are you sure dhcp server is running somewhere ?
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: click the phone first
<eristikophiles> well yeah, i'm on the same router for this box
<eristikophiles> ..which is very evidently online (and i just upgraded it to oneiric too.. and it's fine lol)
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: phone?
<burazrock> Inadaptado, ave you got problems during installation or after?
<Girly-Girl> burazrock: nothing, its just a security mesure in case something was wrong it would have been fixed
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, which player , VLC ?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: ONLY sound device I can see it Interal Audio, Anlog stereo
<eristikophiles> in fact it was surprisingly easy. when i rebooted after the process, things just popped back like always
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: phonon
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: No system sound, no sound in VLC or anywhere.
<eristikophiles> ..of course my poor ol' eee is giving me issues though
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" then launch "pavucontrol"
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: phonon, and i have there only 'pulseaudio audioserver'
<oxymoron> The most ODD now, is that my HDMI works in shutdown adn upstart process of laptop, but not in desktop environment? :D
<Inadaptado> burazrock: During, some packages wouldn't upgrade/download
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, ok , purge pulse audio , then reload alsa again
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: hit test on the playback device
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- do you suppose that i really have upgraded to oneiric as lsb_release -a indicates, or is that not true?
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: silence on test.
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: You have upgraded
<eristikophiles> it seems like there must be a way to clean up the package db without the net
<ghabit> but I can hear the quassel's sound.
<ghabit> actually, kde's sounds.
<eristikophiles> ok, so it's just a broken package db without a broken kernel or anything i guess
<eristikophiles> ..it didn't reboot btw.. but it wants me to now
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: pavucontrol didnt help :/
<BluesKaj> oxymoron,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Can you control settings there?
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Yes.
<burazrock> Girly-Girl:oh good but there is another problem with my graphica card.. i have a geforce g105m.after installation some effect works fine automatically, but when i activate proprietary drivers when i active effects at right of screen opens a window of error and a list of effects that cannot apply
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Trying different settings but nothing helps.
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- i should note that prior to upgrading to natty, my LAN *and* wifi were broken
<burazrock> Inadaptado: is like my installation..probably there are server problems..
<ttedi> hello, I installed kubuntu 11.10 on my lenovo e325. the installer finished without any errors, but the computer always boots into windows (doesn't display a boot menu)
<Inadaptado> Yeah, well, those things happens in the first days of a new release
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: should I just try to reboot?
<Inadaptado> happen*
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: ok
<eristikophiles> my LAN did work in like 9.04 i think, then i broke it trying to mess with firewall software (which i uninstalled but it didn't unbreak it). LAN worked again after 10.04, then 11.04 allowed me to use wifi finally but only after i plugged into LAN and then inputted the wifi passhex
<eristikophiles> once it was connected to wifi on top of LAN, i unplugged and wifi kept working
<eristikophiles> so really i have no clue wtf is wrong with this netbook in terms of drivers and stuff, but i do know it's crazy
<oxymoron> Soon I give up, how hard should it be to fix HDMI with audio and video, and audio at all on a laptop.
<eristikophiles> i had hoped 11.10 would lead to yet more improvements, but alas it's just re-broken the damn thing
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Reboot the system and try
<Inadaptado> I haven't been able to use wifi properly until this release. So far at least.
<eristikophiles> i guess..
<eristikophiles> you think there's a chance it'll not boot right?
<oxymoron> There is some heavy improvements in 11.10, but some things is unfortunatly broken
<eristikophiles> i could probably still copy over some stuff into the data partition
<synroda> hi all
<synroda> can you help me
<Inadaptado> ttedi: Did you let the installer to chose the partitions and such?
<synroda> How do I can install emerald in ubuntu 11.10?
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: highlight me please now.
<ttedi> Inadaptado: yes, I let him automatically install into unpartitioned space
<ghabit> I can hear music!
<Girly-Girl> ghabit:
<ttedi> Inadaptado: the e325 uses uefi, possibly that has to do with the problem
<oxymoron> as latest release dropbox does not work at all as well. Not sure why, but I get permission error all the time even though I did chown on my dropbox folder.
<ghabit> Girly-Girl: now I can hear amarok, but cannot hear quassel ^(
<Inadaptado> It could be, yes
<oxymoron> ghabit: Do you manage to get sound work?
<ghabit> Hm. Now I have all the sounds!
<ghabit> ^)
<Girly-Girl> ghabit: quassel only makes noice when inactive
<ghabit> oxymoron: yep.
<ghabit> I have it working now
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<oxymoron> ghabit: What did you do? I do not get it work at all ::S
<eristikophiles> ok well, fortunately my netbook is set up with a data partition that holds nearly all the important stuff, and i copied over the few essential files that weren't on there already from /home
<eristikophiles> so i should be ok now
<eristikophiles> rebooting
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, did you remove pulseaudio ?
<ghabit> oxymoron: well, actually sound now is 'noisy'
<ghabit> I think some software problem
<ghabit> looks like software mixing is bad.
<spacebug-> where can I found new skins for the "analog clock widget"? And hod do I install them?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah.
<BluesKaj> when
<ghabit> Also I cannot setup my 5.1. sound system
<oxymoron> ghabit: I do not get any sound at all :S using Intel HDA card.
<eristikophiles> ..ok, it's loaded up seemingly ok. kde starting up
<Inadaptado> spacebug-: opendesktop.org
<oxymoron> How do I restore to 11.04?
<spacebug-> Inadaptado: thx
<oxymoron> rollback all sound things.
<Girly-Girl> spacebug-: kde-look.org .... also in System Settings, workspace appearance plasma themes there is a downloader built in kde
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: You cannot
<ghabit> Where the software installer @ kubuntu?
<Inadaptado> It is Muon now, ghabit
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, ,did it ever occur to you to do some research on your own ...you might find it very educational , instead of ranting in here whenever you have a problem
<ghabit> Inadaptado: thx!
<Inadaptado> There's a package installer and a software centre. I'm not quite fond of either
<ghabit> Hm, ubuntu's one is better ^)
<ghabit> last question. How to make kubuntu not default OS @ grub?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah, I google all the time ;)
<Inadaptado> Well, you'll have to edit GRUB
<eristikophiles> yay! it's working and i'm back online
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Good
<eristikophiles> ok so, best thing now would be sudo apt-get i guess?
<eristikophiles> or run dpkg first?
<eristikophiles> --configure -a?
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: sudo apt-get install -f"
<eristikophiles> ok
<spacebug-> Girly-Girl: tnx
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, which backend in phonon,?
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: sudo apt-get install "flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer"
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I am not lazy and just sit here and wait for all the answers. I ask as I cannot found anything on google as the problem is to new for any solutions on google ...
<eristikophiles> install -f didn't have to do anything ,finished clean
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Currently gstreamer.
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: then finally sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: and now I completly removed all pulseaudio from computer.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I want to use Xine as backend in phonon, but I cannot.
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<eristikophiles> yeah it's working now
<spacebug-> loading providers failed :(
<eristikophiles> installing all manner of junk lol
<burazrock> problem with my graphica card.. i have a geforce g105m.after installation some effect works fine automatically,suddenly i activate proprietary drivers and then i turned on advanced effects. at right of screen instanctly opens a window of error and a list of effects that cannot apply..and also after GRUB doesn't appear "kubuntu" but only blue horizontal lines...what i can do?
<eristikophiles> (after the flashplugin command) .. and btw, those " broke it :)
<eristikophiles> it only works without them
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I apparently use "Conexant CX20588" as codec? :S
<BluesKaj> it's not a real audio codec '
<eristikophiles> ok, flash installed
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: type this in terminal as it is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) libasound2; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)  libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*"
<Inadaptado> burazrock:  Nvidia drivers do not always support advanced effects. About GRUB, it happened to me at first, but after a few reboots it fixed itself
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Wowo, where did you find that command? :O
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: I made it
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- ok, so, i did the dist-upgrade one, didn't touch any packages. the kubuntu-desktop one did likewise, saying "the installed desktop is the latest version"
<burazrock> Inadaptado the problem is that after installation some effects works (with standard drivers) but now,after activate and deactivate does't work nothing...
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Ok its fine then ... check your kde version should be 4.7.1
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Uhm, did work to add ubuntu-audio-dev? Source does not exist when updating.
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Ambigous, kudos to yuo :)
<dnivra> hello. I am using kubuntu 11.10-upgraded from 11.04 on a sony vaio laptop recently. My touchpad isn't working. How can I make it work? It worked fine in the previous version..
<eristikophiles> ok, this is odd. i ran the muon software center.. under the installed software part, i search for zsh (noticed it was missing when i scanned the scroll) and it's not there. but of course i can see man zsh in terminal, and i'm running zsh :)
<eristikophiles> lol
<BluesKaj> burazrock, what nvidia card and which driver ?
<Inadaptado> burazrock: I couldn't say then. Nonetheless, I couldn't use advanced effects at all on the previous version
<eristikophiles> and yeah KDE is 4.7.1
<yofel> eristikophiles: zsh is not an application - thus it won't show up in the SC, use the package manager
<eristikophiles> yeah i was curious what the difference would be
<BluesKaj> bur nm the card , i see itt now , but which driver
<eristikophiles> it appears it's as i suspected. the package manager is the real thing, the "software center" is for noobs
<BluesKaj> burazrock,^
<yofel> eristikophiles: well, in short, yes
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Try this then "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) libasound2; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)  libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*"
<Inadaptado> I just remembered, when I tried to upgrade Apper was also installed, but not in the fresh installation
<eristikophiles> why must they do this?
<eristikophiles> i guess maybe so people can't break their installs. but.. *shrug*
<burazrock> BluesKaj: nvidia geforce g105m and drivers about 280
<BluesKaj> burazrock,is that your nvidia-current  version ?
<eristikophiles> ok so, while googling earlier i ran across some mention of a package that helps cut down on CPU usage and such
<eristikophiles> anyone know what that is?
<eristikophiles> (i'd like to use it on this ol' i386 box)
<Inadaptado> That rings a bell
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<burazrock> BluesKaj: i tried to activate nvidia current and also driver post release
<Inadaptado> Oh, yeah, that, I saw it yesterday. Anybody knows if it works?
<eristikophiles> ahh yes
<eristikophiles> thanks
<eristikophiles> i couldn't re-find it
<eristikophiles> lol
<FloodBotK2> eristikophiles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> eristikophiles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Inadaptado> Wow, you pissed both floodbots
<jamil_1> yofel here is the http://paste.ubuntu.com/709419/ after I installed kde debug package
<BluesKaj> tried , burazrock ? the nvidia should have auto updated during the upgrade
<eristikophiles> i like muon already
<eristikophiles> it's like synaptic but for kde XD
<Inadaptado> It still needs some workaround
<burazrock> BluesKaj: i installed fresh
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, I still prefer synaptic as a reference
<jamil_1> bbiab
<BluesKaj> burazrock, did you use jockey to install the "recommended driver"
<BluesKaj> ?
<burazrock> BluesKaj: i think yes..the program that is in start if you write driver
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Sorted?
<Inadaptado> In my installation there are two Nvidia drivers, a 'post-updates' version and a 'current' version. Related?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Several time something asks me that sound card is detected removed, should I permently forget it. I say yes, could that affect and why and how?
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: No unfortunatly not :/
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: This time though I get a list of all available units in settings for sound card :P
<Cenbe> Is there a way to reduce the transparency of widgets? I find this distracting: http://lyonlabs.org/transparency.png
<eristikophiles> i uninstalled synaptic. muon does exactly what i used it for. :)
<Inadaptado> Install a different theme, Cenbe
<oxymoron> The most annoying is that I have no control of what system does with config files. Seems like it broke itself by removing things.
<Girly-Girl> Cenbe: Use a differnent plasma theme
<eristikophiles> hm. how do i actually config the low-fat stuff?
<Inadaptado> Cenbe: I use Slim Glow. Still transparent, but not that much
<eristikophiles> ugh. transparency drives me nuts. i prefer opaque backgrounds. preferably black, or at least dark.
<eristikophiles> if i could get everything to be amber on black, i'd be happy (but only some apps, like xchat here, can do it)
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, that depends on whether you want to use pulseaudio , because alsa is driver and it sees all those options , whereas with pulseaudio you probly just see the pulseaudio soundserver link to the driver , which is usually only 1  or 2 options
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-low-fat-settings"
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- i already used muon to install it
<Inadaptado> I'm kind of disappointed on Oneiric artwork. Really don't like the icons.
<eristikophiles> i mean like, is there a config. apropos low-fat returns nothing
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: That's it
<eristikophiles> oh
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: No its a bunch of settings, re login and it will take effect ... an additional boost run "oxygen-settings" and disable animations
<eristikophiles> i already have animations off
<eristikophiles> :)
<oxymoron> Then I wonder if someone can explain why HDMI only works when I am not in desktop environment? :S It works on boot process, even before computers screen output :O
<eristikophiles> anyway i'm not using oxygen at all
<eristikophiles> i use a theme called tragedy
<Inadaptado> I think I'm gonna keep it full fat, it's not like I'm using my graphic card for anything else
<eristikophiles> some goth no doubt named it (it's based on a black-bg)
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Can't you do a fresh install
<oxymoron> It worked one time, then I rebooted when HDMI was in. Then after the boot it works in boot process, but when reached login screen it does not work anymore :S
<tspg> some one got probrelms with  the new version and phpmyadmin???
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Sure i guess, it just take to long time :/
<Inadaptado> Not longer than its taking you do this, oxymoron
<Inadaptado> it's
<Girly-Girl> oxymoron: Backup your home folder, documents, desktop, pictures, videos and paste them back
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, pastebin your alsamixer settings
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: Not install process, but to download to USB stick, backup all data etc.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Where is the alsamixer settings?
<tspg> some one got probrelms with  the new version and phpmyadmin? thx
<Inadaptado> You can do it in an hour (well, depending on how much you have on the Home folder, of course)
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Yeah I guess it goes faster, I do not have anything else todo today anyway xD
<eristikophiles> Girly-Girl- you've been really helpful btw, thanks a lot
<eristikophiles> (and others too)
 * Inadaptado bows at Girly-Girl and BluesKaj
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: Not much in home folder really. It just is so anooying to reinstall eclipse with all settings, remember all apps I installed, fix wine again etc.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, in the terminal type , alsamixer
<Inadaptado> oxymoron: Point taken
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: But sure I can do it. I just hate that I need to do it every single time I upgrade to "stable" version.
<Inadaptado> To be honest, I wasn't planning to do a fresh install... until I noticed I had no sound :D
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: Other OSes at least make a backup of everything, EVEN app data and settings. Then upgrade it, then put verything back WITHOUT any config complications.
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: lol
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, ?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yes I am in alsamixer, then? system info?
<Girly-Girl> !lol | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, screen shot . and pastebin
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/16/plasma-desktopDj1638.jpg
<larsivi> kmail seems to be broken after the update - anyone know/seen anything?
<larsivi> *broken for me
<Girly-Girl> larsivi: As in migrate fails?
<Girly-Girl> larsivi: http://bit.ly/o841iy
<larsivi> Girly-Girl: started with that, yes
<oxymoron> Yeah, seem to be a lot of broken things. Is anyone test releases before releasing them? :S If something not work, remove the new thing and stick with the old.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, your speaker out put ctle is muted "M" , use the "M" key to unmute it.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Youre kidding? :D
<BluesKaj> notkidding
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Or which channel you mean is muted?
<Inadaptado> When I tried to upgrade I got an error message every time I logged in, asking me for an email account I never set
<BluesKaj> did you not know about the Mute ? ,..the speaker control, oxymoron
<OerHeks> MM = muted, 00 is open
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: No mute on the PCM as Kmix do not show muted. But spekaer muted i didnt now.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, did you unmute it ?
<eristikophiles> lulz. apologies but that is hilarious (that the sound was just muted) .. i've been there too (similar issues)
<eristikophiles> ..anyway, time to reboot this box for the low-fat goodness
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: lol yes, now it seems to work :S
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Seriously I have never muted the speaker.
 * Girly-Girl is litterally rolling on the floor laughing
<oxymoron> OerHeks: yes I know that mm is muted ;)
 * BluesKaj should have asked about this before ...dunno why some ctrls are muted by default after upgrades , but that is the case with some cards
<Inadaptado> Lunch time. Later.
<oxymoron> master always was umuted, as I thought was main thing. Speaker muted though, which Kmix and so never shown me.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: If I know that before I would have noticed earlier :P
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, always check alsamixer after an upgrade ...it's not your fault
<Girly-Girl> BluesKaj: oxymoron Mine was mutted after a fresh install ...  ALC audio though ... Speaker was muted , main was on and headphone was on
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Alright, well good to know :) Hopefully nothing is broken after everything with alsa-base config, modprobe and purging pulseaudio.
<BluesKaj> Girly-Girl, yup, I encountered this with my other linuxbox, the linout was muted
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Well I noticed main/master was muted, as you notice in right bottom corner with kmix. But that does not take in counter that spekaer is muted. Checked alsamixer several times, but never accoruage to me that speaker was muted :P
<oxymoron> Next problem, HDMI video output :D
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, if you have probs without pulseaudio , then just reinstall it
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Seems to work now without it and I never needed pulseaudio, so better not to have it I guess :D
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, ok good
<jamil_1> why is my wireless tab disabled in Netwrok Connections ? http://imagebin.org/179307
<Girly-Girl> BluesKaj: oxymoron: Not installing pulseaudio now migh cause issues on the next upgrade, better put it back
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: Why?
<tolkach> well, the netbook (this is eristik) is working fine now
<BluesKaj> Girly-Girl, i doubt that , since PA is installed by default during upgrade to the new OS
<Girly-Girl> jamil_1: In the network manager plasmoid, in the tray uncheck and check the "enable wireless option"
<larsivi> Girly-Girl: thanks
<oxymoron> Anyway, thanks for all help, BluesKaj, Girly-Girl :) I am a pain in the ass sometimes :D
<Girly-Girl> !language | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, remember , always check alsamixer first :)
<oxymoron> Now I just want to know why KDe does not send any HDMI signal to my TV device in the desktop. Though HDMI works as said multiple times already, when not in KDE.
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Will do :)
<eristikophiles> alright, back up..
<eristikophiles> so hopefully low-fat is running now
<oxymoron> Girly-Girl: I can type pita next time ;)
<eristikophiles> (i did a full reboot)
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, check you hdmi ctrl in alsamixer :)
<Girly-Girl> eristikophiles: Disable desktop effects too if you find them slow
<eristikophiles> i had most of them off before
<eristikophiles> unless it randomly re-enables them
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Well the sound isnt the problem, it is the video output.
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: What graphic card is this?
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Intel HD 3000 I think, latest integrated one.
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: it works on boots and reboots, when I am not inside KDE, HDMI video works ... Then it worked ONE TIME inside KDE. but when I rebooted it didnt work anymore :(
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: Plug it in, System Settings > Display and Monitors
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: First time EVER I got HDMI working in Kubuntu.
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: yes, been there done that. HDMI clones my first display LSDVP1
<eristikophiles> hm. says nepomuk indexing agents have been disabled.
<eristikophiles> that's just file-search stuff right?
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Share outputs doesnt work
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: What does the multiple monitors screen show
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: That HDMI should be on top of my laptops sreen. It is like all otputs goes to laptop screen
<oxymoron> HDMI on top of LSDVP1.
<oxymoron> If I identy outputs, HDMI1 and LSDVP1 shows both on laptop screen, even thoguh HDMi should be cloned of LVDSP1
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: You want an extended desktop or a clone?
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: I want same picture on both TV and laptop. When watch movie it doesnt matter, as long as I see picture on TV.
<oxymoron> Which should be main output, should they share output etc?
<george__> hello. I've updated to kubuntu 11.10 and it was fine, but today, for some reason, sound stopped working! Help, please?
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: I have just added the network management plasmoid in the panle
<jamil_1> *panel
<jamil_1> but it is an ugly red cross
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, wifi or ethernet?
<jamil_1> wifi
<jamil_1> BluesKaj: I currently connect from terminal
<jamil_1> sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -cwpa.conf && dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, ok , that string looks right with wpa_supplicant  ...whynot just use it in a script in startup & shautdown
<jamil_1> BluesKaj: before upgrade I didn't have to anything and it just worked why now ?
<jamil_1> *do
<BluesKaj> damn network manager interferes with wpa_supplicant akfaik
<jamil_1> also I think issue is not that simple
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, why NM ?
<mneptok> BluesKaj: because New Mexico rocks!
<oxymoron> Hmm it seems like my HDMI cable glitched ...
<george__> anyone?
<oxymoron> But last thing is that the sound should be on HDMI now, not on my PC, how to fix?
<BluesKaj> ok jamil_1 , I used wpa_supplicant for a while as well, but I didn't have NM installed ...thast was in 10.04 tho ..things may have changed since .
<yofel> jamil_1: if you _can_ use wpa_supplicant that means network-manager isn't running
<yofel> and the plasma applet needs it
<jamil_1> yofel: yup
<jamil_1> here is my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709678/
<jamil_1> you can see many instances of killing and spawning of network manager
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, like I said earlier, did you check HDMI Ctrl in alsamixer ?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: There is not HDMI Ctrl in alsamixer?
<jamil_1> also the crash report I get after every restart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709419/
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, in alsamixer , F5 . that shows all ctrls
<yofel> jamil_1: what are the permissions on /usr/sbin/NetworkManager ?
<jamil_1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 863512 2011-10-07 01:09 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<yofel> hm, that's fine..
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I changed volume on HDMI, nothing changes. Only hear sound on speakers in laptop.
<yofel> jamil_1: anything more descriptive in /var/log/syslog?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, I see your auto-mute is enabled in alsamixer , disable it
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: how to disable it? :)
<BluesKaj> the up and down arrow keys
<jamil_1> yofel: Oct 16 18:27:59 jamil-laptop kernel: [   46.012566] init: network-manager main process (1408) terminated with status 127
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Not sure, but now it seems it play on both laptop and TV :D
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Nope, just laptop still.
<oxymoron> gah its so close
<yofel> jamil_1: what do you get when you run 'sudo NetworkManager' ?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, is the hdmi outputs listed in phonon devices
<jamil_1> yofel: Failed to read classid file: Object not found
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yes I tried that, but when testing it it plays HDMI output on laptop :P
<yofel> jamil_1: can you reinstall network-manager and try again?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Maybe install pulseaudio again? :D
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, wait
<zeltak> hya guys. i have some rules for specific apps to open in specific desktops. does anyone know how to make a rule for all other aps with no rules to open in the first desktop?
<jamil_1> yofel: same error even after reinstalling
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, did you try s/pdif output to the tv , are there coax or toslink connections on the laptoip and tv ?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Nope, only HDMI.
<BluesKaj> ok try pulseaudio , but install pavucontrol too
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Sure ;)
 * BluesKaj is not a PA fan but has to use it for webaudio content , otherwise I can live without it .
<george__> Don't know if that helps, but audio was working fine apter the update, but it has just stopped working this morning...
<yofel> jamil_1: and that's all you get?
<jamil_1> yofel: yup
<fabien> hello
 * GirlyGirl has never had any issues with pulseaudio since lucid and up
<yofel> jamil_1: and after you run sudo NetworkManger, 'echo $?' returns 127?
<BluesKaj> george__, check alsamixer in the terminal , you may ahve mute "M" turned on
<jamil_1> yofel: not its 0
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I cannot change devices in pavucontrol, doesnt find any
<yofel> ...
<yofel> jamil_1: what does 'sudo service network-manager start' say?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah now it works :D
<jamil_1> yofel: it says: network-manager start/running, process 5285
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, PA is a soundserver that's required for some cards to work / link webaudio to alsa ...dunno why flash audio doesn't link to alsa like it's designed to
<yofel> jamil_1: any errors at the bottom of dmesg now?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I though need to change it manually in pavucontrol. Shouldnt hdmi automaticly change to both hdmi output and audio output?
<BluesKaj> i still think phonon is half baked as well
<jamil_1> yofel: [ 2050.093482] init: network-manager main process (5339) terminated with status 127
<jamil_1> and
<jamil_1> [ 2050.093512] init: network-manager respawning too fast, stopped
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, dunno , sorry
<yofel> wth...
<george__> BluesKaj: Thanks! It was just like you've said. But I feel stupid for being so easy to solve it. Anyway, I didn't change anything, how it was mute in the first place?
<yofel> jamil_1: try to purge nm and installing it again
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: Are permissions correct on network-manager?
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 863512 2011-10-07 01:09 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<yofel> GirlyGirl: on /usr/sbin/NetworkManager yes
<darthanubis> anyone noticing miro crashing amarok just by starting miro?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: anyway thanks :) Now it at least work, even if it doesnt work good, it works :P
<jamil_1> yofel: purging.....
<BluesKaj> george__, for some reason the devs in their infinite wisdom choose to have alsa muted when a new OS is installed
<george__> BluesKaj: I see. Well, thanks anyway. Maybe that should be rethink, or at least users should be warned. There a lot of users, specially the new ones,  that doesn't even know irc exists.
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
 * yofel never had sound muted after install...
<BluesKaj> george__, np , hope you enjoy kubuntu:)
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: currently purging and reinstalling network-manager
<george__> BluesKaj: Enjoying since 2010 ;)
 * GirlyGirl always has only PCM muted  after installs on one particular PC
<jamil_1> yofel: done purging and installing
<yofel> still erroring outß
<yofel> ?
<jamil_1> yofel: should I sude NetworkManager ?
<yofel> nope, start the service
<jamil_1> *sudo
<jamil_1> yofel: network-manager start/running, process 6905
<yofel> and dmesg?
<jamil_1> yofel: echo $? is 0
<jamil_1> yofel: dmesg: [ 2601.097829] init: network-manager main process (6963) terminated with status 127
<jamil_1> [ 2601.097859] init: network-manager respawning too fast, stopped
<yofel> GirlyGirl: any ideas? ^
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: This is a fresh install?
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: nope, upgrade
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: Everything was working fine before
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: What network card driver does it use
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: for wireless ?
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: ath5k
<jamil_1> and I guess r8169 for ethernet
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: I dont think driver is the issue
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: most probably some old library lurking somewhere
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: I found a similar bug on launchpad for r8178 module
<yofel> hm, now I'm only guessing, but anything in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Valerie> hello
<jamil_1> yofel: /etc/network/interfaces contains:
<jamil_1> auto lo
<jamil_1> iface lo inet loopback
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/83013 see the comments ... but its a very old report
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 78255 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #83013 [2.6.20-12] rtl8180 gone missing." [Undecided,Fix released]
<yofel> jamil_1: ok, nothing unusual then
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: I have RTL8101E/RTL8102E for ethernet
<darthanubis> anyone want to try to reporduce a bug for me?
<KillJoy> kubuntu oneric its vry very good kubuntu distro
<jamil_1> darthanubis: sure though bewarned I my version already has too many bugs
<darthanubis> Thats cool
<darthanubis> Starting Miro while Amarok has DAAP extention enabled crashes Amarok
<darthanubis> Install Miro
<jamil_1> darthanubis: I have miro but it doesn't run for another reason :P
<darthanubis> have amaraok running, playing nothing, just running, and have the daap extention enabled
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: Could you test a live cd and check if the same nm issue persists in live session?
<darthanubis> jamil_1: does it crash or just not start at all? And did you every have it instal before? Is this a clean install?
<GirlyGirl> Saddly broken upgrades are a problem for all varriants every release
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: I dont have a liveCD around but I am pretty sure culprit is the upgrade to 11.10
<jamil_1> darthanubis: check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/709748/
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<darthanubis> jamil_1: thats all you get?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: yup
<darthanubis> jamil_1: is that a clean install?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: oops I missed some stuff
<Kottizen> hi, where's the Software Center in Kubuntu 11.10? I know I can install "kpackagekit" and get it, but has it moved or something?
<darthanubis> Kottizen: it is now muon, its in the menu
<GirlyGirl> Kottizen: its called muon
<jamil_1> darthanubis: no its very old install
<Kottizen> oh I see, thank you
<Kottizen> why is that btw?
<Kottizen> (found it)
<darthanubis> jamil_1: backup and delete ~./miro
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: dpkg-reconfigure has not apparent effect
<jamil_1> darthanubis: here is the complete error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709755/
<darthanubis> jamil_1: backup and delete ~./miro
<jamil_1> darthanubis: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709758/
<darthanubis> jamil_1: backup and delete ~./miro
<jamil_1> darthanubis: after rm -rf ~/.miro
<darthanubis> sorry
<darthanubis> jamil_1: looks like we are getting somewhere
<jamil_1> darthanubis: really ?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: I have been at the same place for last 2-3 days
<jamil_1> :)
<Valerie_> Just upgraded to 11.10.   Can't get emails using KMail.    I think it hasn't got my password.  Can't find where to put it even though I have been into settings..      Can anybody help me?
<darthanubis> jamil_1: everything looks good until it tries to load the themes
<GirlyGirl> Valerie_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<GirlyGirl> Valerie_:  sorry http://bit.ly/o841iy
<jamil_1> darthanubis: hmm...
<Valerie_> Thank you GirlyGirl.    I weill try that.      Little bit of a novice.    Sometimes don't understand the answers on those sites
<GirlyGirl> Valerie_: 11.10 has a new version of kmail that has issues with migration from the old
<Valerie_> So I have discovered.    I got a message to say to it manually .
<Valerie_> do it I mean
<darthanubis> jamil_1: what version of miro is that?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: Miro (3.5.1)
<darthanubis> jamil_1: update that version
<darthanubis> the latest is 4.03
<darthanubis> jamil_1: what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: 11.10
<jamil_1> darthanubis: I haven't used miro in a while
<darthanubis> jamil_1: 11.10 has miro 4.03 by default
<jamil_1> darthanubis: because it doesn't support proxy nor does uses the native DE's proxy settings
<darthanubis> I don't understand how your system is 11.10 but miro is the old version?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: hmm....magic of upgrade
<darthanubis> jamil_1: sudo aptitude update
<darthanubis> or sudo apt0get update
<darthanubis> or sudo apt-get update
<darthanubis> jamil_1: then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darthanubis> your system is not fully upgraded me thinks
<darthanubis> I hope you have a seperate /home partition?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: it says: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<darthanubis> wow
<jamil_1> darthanubis: I wish I had separate /home :(
<darthanubis> crap
<darthanubis> ALWAYS have a seperate /home partition
<darthanubis> at the least
<jamil_1> darthanubis: very true
<darthanubis> jamil_1: sudo apt-get purge miro
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: sudo apt-get purge miro
<GirlyGirl> then install
<darthanubis> right
<jamil_1> you both are not same person right ?
<jamil_1> :)
<darthanubis> jamil_1: I'm now suspect of your repos? What package manager are you using?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: none
<darthanubis> jamil_1: she is just reading my mind and types faster
<darthanubis> jamil_1: I'd go with synaptic
<jamil_1> darthanubis: may be she is a bot :)
<GirlyGirl> Verry funny
<darthanubis> jamil_1: make sure your repos are in fact oneric
<jamil_1> sudo apt-get purge miro says Package miro is not installed, so not removed
<darthanubis> as I expected
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: the just "sudo apt-get install miro"
<darthanubis> pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<jamil_1> darthanubis: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709774/
<darthanubis> looks good there
<darthanubis> jamil_1: have you installed miro per GG?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: doing so
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: Best way to pake sure it is clean, after install, do a purge then install again
<darthanubis> GirlyGirl: how if the system does not know it is even installed. We just tried that?
<GirlyGirl> darthanubis: I mean install it, then purge it, then install it again
<darthanubis> I know, but what will that do for his 3.xx version? You think it will wipe it all?
<GirlyGirl> darthanubis: yes they go in the same directory I think
<Kottizen> when I plugged in my HDMI cable and preferred it over the internal speaker, I hear no sound and both Spotify and Amarok play all songs in 10x speed (by looking at the "jump to" bar) - how do I fix this?
<Kottizen> in Kubuntu 11.04 there were no problems
<darthanubis> Kottizen: is that an ATI card?
<Kottizen> my graphics card?
<darthanubis> sorry I thought your hdmi port was on the graphics card
<Kottizen> oh, might be, I have no idea
<Kottizen> this is a laptop - http://pastebin.com/p9dP7tuV
<darthanubis> you're the second person I have seen report fast sound
<jamil_1> srry my internet connecition is f**d up
<Kottizen> oh
<Kottizen> yeah I guess it's on my video card then
<darthanubis> jamil_1: you got some serious issues over there my friend;)
<darthanubis> Kottizen: ATI?
<jamil_1> darthanubis: care to explain ?
<Kottizen> darthanubis: yes
<darthanubis> jamil_1: you say your upgrade is borked, internet connection...what else?
<Kottizen> darthanubis: should I report it somewhere or has that already been done?
<darthanubis> Kottizen: So you make case number two...I'm just trying to narrow it down. Try installing the ATI drivers. Configure your sound in the sound module in system preferences.
<darthanubis> Kottizen: I'm not sure yet
<Kottizen> darthanubis: I'll see if ATI has anything
<darthanubis> Kottizen: you should be able to do it from within KDE
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1: If you can do a fresh install, it might be wise... Ubuntu and varriants upgrade system is definitely not perfect (even windows has trouble sometimes) ... espescially when you use 3rd party repos chances of conflict is even greater
<darthanubis> Kottizen: type jockey in the menu
<Kottizen> there are two inactivated drivers according to "jockey-kde" - I'll activate one of them
<darthanubis> Kottizen: there you go
<Kottizen> darthanubis: anyone you can recommend, or should I guess? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/16/plasma-desktopNa1578.jpg
<darthanubis> Kottizen: top one
<Kottizen> ok, sec then
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: fresh install would be the last thing I'd do
<jamil_1> bbiab
<Kottizen> darthanubis: that solved it - cheers!
<Kottizen> also you don't happen to know where in the settings I can make the fonts look smoother? I did it two years ago but I can't remember how
<SunTsu> er, "do-release-upgrade" "No new release found" - I'm running Maverick, what could be broken? I'd finally would like to upgrade to natty and from there to oneiric
<SunTsu> or should I be asking this on #ubuntu?
<Kottizen> SunTsu: if possible, reinstall the whole system
<SunTsu> Kottizen: I did some test-upgrades in vbox and it worked quite fine. The only thing that's stopping me is that do-release-upgrade doesn't think that there are new releases
<Kottizen> SunTsu: go to the Upgrade Manager and try to see if "LTS only" is selected
<Kottizen> if so, change that
<dambrow> hello all need help
<SunTsu> Kottizen: Thanks, I set it to "no upgrades"
<SunTsu> OK, let's see if it works now
<Kottizen> SunTsu: no, set it to the third option
<Kottizen> not "no upgrades" nor "only LTSes"
<Kottizen> dambrow: what's your question?
<SunTsu> Kottizen: I mean "it was set to"
<Kottizen> SunTsu: oh ok
<dambrow> i have installed kubuntu but i have a problem with my lan connection it keeps saying that its connected then not then is and so on is there a driver i can download and install i dont have this problem with windows and normal ubuntu so why kubuntu
<Kottizen> dambrow: press ALT + F2 and type: jockey-kde
<dambrow> i am in windows atm
<Kottizen> oh - are we talking about a wireless network connection or a wired network connection?
<dambrow> wired
<Kottizen> dambrow: do you get internet at all, for short periods of time?
<dambrow> its a realtek PCIe gbe family controller if that help
<dambrow> and no no internet at all
<BluesKaj> dambrow, in the terminal , sudo dhclient eth0
<Kottizen> I got a similar one, so that's odd
<Kottizen> dambrow: have you made any changes to "Wired connection 1" (the default one)?
<dambrow> well i changed it from dhcp to maual thinking that it was getting the wrong setting but even with the right settings it does the same thing
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: Well I had change of heart
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: may be I should do a fresh install
<BluesKaj> dambrow, do you mean you disabled knetwork manager/
<dambrow> no just dchp
<dambrow> dhcp
<BluesKaj> dambrow,you need dhcp with network manager to establish the connection to your router/modem
<dambrow> but with that on it does the same thing no internet
<jamil_1> how do you list all your partitions in terminal
<BluesKaj> dambrow, can you run the command i posted earlier , sudo dhclient eth0 , that will give your pc an IP with the router.
<GirlyGirl> jamil_1:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jamil_1> GirlyGirl: oh yes...thanks
<dambrow> ok i be back in a min to report status
<BluesKaj> right
<jamil_1> where do chrome and firefox store user data ?
<jamil_1> like bookmarks
<mirrakor> probably in ~/.somethingsomething
<mirrakor> jamil_1: I can look it up for you, for firefox, but unfortunately I don't have chrome
<jamil_1> mirrakor: I'd appreciate it
<mirrakor> jamil_1: ~/.mozilla/
<DTrebacz> My upgrade to 11.10 failed, the only way I can get my machine to boot is to not load the 3.0 kernel. IS there a way to remove and rebuild the 3.0 kernel?
<jamil_1> ok
<jamil_1> DTrebacz: what happens if you boot 3.0
<mirrakor> jamil_1: and it's sub dirs, for example bookmarks are in .mozilla/firefox/<yourprofile-consistingofaweirdstringwithlettersandnumbers>/bookmarksbackup/bookmarks*
<jamil_1> right
<licensed> my firefox it's too slow on kubuntu 11.10.. anybody haves same issue?
<DTrebacz> I get a login screen afetr a very long time. Eventually KDE will create at least two crshes. If I drop to the terminal, I don't even have any network coneectivity.
<Kottizen> in which file are the settings of Dolphin stored?
<Peace-> licensed: here no
<Peace-> Kottizen: for each user or only for the current user?
<jamil_1> DTrebacz: why not post your dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<Kottizen> Peace-: the bookmarks, but I found them, thanks :)
<Peace-> Kottizen: btw here there is http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/setkubuntuproperly/
<Kottizen> Peace-: nice thanks
<GirlyGirl> DTrebacz: What graphic card is this?
<merlin1991> can I select a different mirror for the kubuntu live installer somehow?
<DTrebacz> Nvidia GeForce 6150LE
<GirlyGirl> DTrebacz: Have you installed a binary driver from the nvidia website in the past?
<DTrebacz> Yes I did a couple years ago. Since then I've been on the 280.13 driver from Ubunutu
<GirlyGirl> DTrebacz: Reinstall the drivers and it should work fine
<jcgs> Hi, what is adding a default panel supposed to do in plasma? For some reason it just causes plasma to crash on my system :(
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, the card uses the nvidia-current recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, Yes I'm using nvidia-current now
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, the 3.0 kernel drops to a prompt ?
<jcgs> merlin1991: I seem to remember you can, but I can't seem to be able to check
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, No it does eventually actually brings up a login screen. If I login KDE crashes. If I switch to TTY4 -my machine has no network communication.
<jcgs> merlin1991: Why does it matter? do you have one relly nearby you wnat to use?
<Girly-Girl> DTrebacz: Are there errors in "dmesg" under kernel 3.0
<DTrebacz> Looking at the syslog there are a lot of messages like "Oct 16 08:41:53 AMD-ubuntu modem-manager[933]: Could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<mirrakor> is there a command to search for orphaned packages?
<mirrakor> nvm, sorry :)
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, what about the recovery kernel , did you try "repair broken packages" in the dialog ?
<jcgs> mirrakor, what do you mean by orphaned packages? ones with no dependencies on them?
<darthanubis> Kottizen: great!
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, When I tried to use the recovery kernel (first time) I didn't see any options -just got dropped to a root prompt (I think). I was expecting something different, so I went back to the previous kernel and it booted fine (IRCing on it now).
<mirrakor> jcgs: yes, say I install package X, which during it's installation depended on Y, and now I remove package X, will Y still be installed?
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, odd... the recovery is supposed give some options in a dialog
<jcgs> mirrakor, it depends it package Y is marked "automatically installed". if it is, then if no other packages depending on it are installed then it gets uninstalled. if not, then no
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, Thanks for the suggestions -I'll try it one more time and pay better attention -at least I know my machine isn't completely borked and have a workaround
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, there maybe a workaround with the 3.0 kernel in /etc/default/grub nomodeset after "quiet splash"
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, have you heard of that one ?
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, No I haven't - the more I'm looking at my syslog during the boots, it does sound like an nvidia issue.
<jcgs> mirrakor: have you tried using aptitude? I find it a pretty wasy way of seeing what happens if you install/uninstall packages. However it is a terminal program with a slightly weird interface :S
<DTrebacz> Here is some relevant lines from the syslog: http://paste.kde.org/134425/
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, in default grub , the "quiet splash" becomes "quiet splash nomodeset" or just "nomodeset" , depends what works for your setup
<BluesKaj> yup DTrebacz,  looks like the nvidia driver isn't loading
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, thanks will try that on next reboot. Unfortunately I can't experiemnt right now I have some other processes running on the machine that I don't want to stop.
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, right
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, So if the nvidia driver is not "loading" -or failing when it tries. What is the the solution?
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, what I posted above about default grub, run sudo nano /etc/default/grub at the tty prompt and edit the line quiet splash as I posted above.
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj - great thanks for your help!
<BluesKaj> DTrebacz, well, thank me if it works :)
<DTrebacz> BluesKaj, will do.
<Inadaptado> Afternoon
<Inadaptado> Is anybody else having troubles with Chrome sync?
<Snowhog> Kubuntu 11.10, amd64, laptop, KDE 4.7.1, LibreOffice 3.4.3. Tool Tip text color isn't observing the system color setting for tool tip text -- it's defaulting to black, and the default background color is black, which is of course, a problem. Changing system color for tool tip text to any other color isn't being recognized by LO, although changing background color for tool tip is. Anyone else seeing this?
<Inadaptado> Checking...
<Inadaptado> You may be right
<Inadaptado> Mine is not defaulting to black, but I think it's because of my colour scheme. So maybe the scheme is overriding that setting
<Snowhog> Inadaptado: What color scheme are you using?
<Inadaptado> Chrome. I like grayish colours. Matches my life.
<Inadaptado> So nobody is having problems with Chrome Sync? I was so convinced it was their fault, and not mine...
<BluesKaj> Inadaptado, is/are the other pc(s) that chrome is synching with turned on
<BluesKaj> Inadaptado, I have to ask
<Inadaptado> Not at the moment. I have a dual boot and used to sync my Chrome in Windows with my Chromium in Kubuntu. Then Chrome in Windows started to fail, so I unistalled it
<Inadaptado> I then installed Oneiric fresh, so installed Chromium again. It won't even connect. Tried installing Chrome in Windows again, fresh. It won't connect either
<Inadaptado> Stupid me, I didn't keep a copy of my more recent bookmarks because... well, that's what Sync was supposed to be about. So I can't stop syncing and erasing the data from Google's server like they suggest in the forum
<Guest84547> hi everyone, since upgrading to 11.10 on ubuntu/kubuntu I have lost my wireless on my desktop and notebook computers. could anyone please help me fix it? thanks
<Inadaptado> That's... weird. Did you install Oneiric in both?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: what is your wireless card model ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: it's the intel n 1000 i believe
<jamil_1> Guest84547: can you spot it in lspci ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yes it's showing up as: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<jamil_1> Guest84547: what is the output of: lsmod | grep iwl
<Guest84547> jamil_1: iwlagn 273937 0, mac80211 272785 1, iwlagn cfg80211 172392 2 iwlagn,mac80211
<jamil_1> Guest84547: good
<Guest84547> jamil_1: is that good?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: type: ifconfig wlan0
<jamil_1> Guest84547: means you donot have driver issue
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok so what should I do to get it working?
<jamil_1> Guest84547:  output should contain up some where
<jamil_1> Guest84547: follow along
<jamil_1> Guest84547: type: ifconfig wlan0
<jamil_1> Guest84547: output should contain "UP" some where
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yes it says: "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1"
<jamil_1> Guest84547: ok, now try: iwlist wlan0 scan
<jamil_1> Guest84547: it should show connections available
<Guest84547> jamil_1: it says wlan0     No scan results
<jamil_1> Guest84547: add sudo in the beginning
<jamil_1> though it shouldn' tmatter
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok got a fair bit of output from that with details of my connection etc i'm wanting to connect to.
<Guest84547> jamil_1: it's an o2 router
<jamil_1> Guest84547: it has the router listed that you want to connect to ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yes it's got it
<jamil_1> Guest84547: it shoud contain essid as the name of connection you usually connect
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yeah got that
<jamil_1> good
<clashingwave> Hello all I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 And I can't get kubuntu to auto connect to my 5G Connection on my router on start up but it auto connects to the 2.5G connection just fine at start up, is there a way to fix this?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: connection uses encryption like wpa etc ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yes, uses wpa/wpa2 passphrase
<jamil_1> Guest84547: oka
<Guest84547> jamil_1: currently network manager in kubuntu tries to connect and gets stuck at authentication
<jamil_1> Guest84547: does it say unable to authenticate or what ?
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, a suggestion ..wicd
<Guest84547> jamil_1: erm i'll just check by clicking it and let you know
<BluesKaj> err Guest84547 . wicd
<Guest84547> BluesKaj: just tried wicd but it comes back with bad password. although i didn't try removed knetwork manager etc
<Guest84547> jamil_1: it's getting stuck for a long time on "configuring interface" then it ends up stuck on "waiting for authorization"
<BluesKaj> Guest84547, ok , nm is just disabled by wicd , so if you removed ir then nm should work after a reboot
<BluesKaj> or do what it did previously
<Guest84547> BluesKaj: so i should install wicd and reboot?
<BluesKaj> Guest84547, it's worth a try ...won't hurt anything
<Guest84547> BluesKaj: it looks like either can't authenticate...
<Guest84547> jamil_1: what do you think jamil_1?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: you can check about authentication by disabling nm/wicd and connecting from commandline
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok how do i connect from commandline?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: make sure network manager is not running
<jamil_1> Guest84547: try: service network-manager stop
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok but will that cut my ethernet connection that i'm talking to you on?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: yup
<jamil_1> Guest84547: may be try connecting without disabling nm
<jamil_1> letsee what happens
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok
<jamil_1> Guest84547: try: wpa_passphrase <networkname> <passphrase>    > pass.conf
<BluesKaj> that's if his router uses wpa
<jamil_1> true
<jamil_1> BluesKaj: Guest84547 earlier told so
<BluesKaj> ok
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok done that, it says network { loads of info}
<Guest84547> jamil_1: how do i know if it's connected?
<jamil_1> any body has used kde uplasmoid ?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: ok, now you should have a pass.conf file in current directory
<Guest84547> jamil_1: oh no i had to knock that > pass.conf bit off the end as I got an error.
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok done it again, seems to have worked
<jamil_1> Guest84547: you a pass.conf file now ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yes and it's got the connection details in it
<jamil_1> Guest84547: good
<jamil_1> Guest84547: try: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -cpass.conf
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<jamil_1> Guest84547: add sudo in the beginning if it complains
<Guest84547> jamil_1: it's giving a load of errors
<jamil_1> Guest84547: even with sudo ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yeah
<Guest84547> jamil_1: even with sudo...
<Guest84547> jamil_1: without sudo it doesn't get as far, and with sudo it connect and then unconnects and errors (or so it seems, I don't really understand what it means)
<jamil_1> Guest84547: can you paste errors somewhere
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok 1 sec
<jamil_1> paste.kde.org
<Guest84547> jamil_1: http://pastebin.ca/2090524
<jamil_1> Guest84547: just a sec
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok thanks jamil
<MeanderingCode> I hate to say this, but I'm having the most trouble I've had configuring a linux distro since 2005 :(
<jamil_1> Guest84547: add -dd at the end of previous command to get verbose output
<epimeth> hi guys.... lost my network manager on update to oneric... how do I get it back?  thanks!
<Daskreech> MeanderingCode: What's going on?
<Daskreech> hi GirlyGirl
<GirlyGirl> Daskreech: hi
<MeanderingCode> Intel video won't support compositing and multiarch is messing w/ apt's ability to get and install packages
<Daskreech> multiarch?
<MeanderingCode> not sure what's it's innards are, but i'm on a 64bit install and it's supposed to facilitate the use of 32bit binaries
<MeanderingCode> (11.10 shipped w/ it)
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> >_> ok so what are you installing that's messing up things?
<MeanderingCode> xserver- and libgl1- stuff
<MeanderingCode> trying to reinstall drivers, mesa, and xorg stuff
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok i'll pastebin it, there's loads of it though
<jamil_1> Guest84547: good
<MeanderingCode> and apt-get is giving me errors about "no file name for..."
<Daskreech> So I guess the intel video is the core of the problem :)
<MeanderingCode> yes, i think it is
<MeanderingCode> so much for vendor support for open source :/  I hear nvidia has taken leaps and bounds since the vendor decided linux was worthwhile
<Daskreech> Though I'll say if getting shiny compositing to work is all the problem you are having then you must have had a grand time since 2005 :)
<Guest84547> jamil_1: actually it's still running, i don't know if it's gonna stop...
<MeanderingCode> i have...ever since i gave up broadcom for atheros wifi cards :)
<Daskreech> MeanderingCode: Depends. THey are still closed for the code and releases so it's "support"
<epimeth> anybody know how to run the new network manager?
<epimeth> I can't seem to find it and have no idea what its called
<Daskreech> MeanderingCode: Ha ha Funny cause broadcom is part of the LInux Foundation now. Hopefully good things will come of that. They have started shipping open drivers in Linux 3.x kernel
<Daskreech> epimeth: is it installed?
<MeanderingCode> i'll probably be dropping in and out as X get's restarted
<epimeth> Yea... I haven't had a problem with broadcom cards in years...
<jamil_1> Guest84547: ctrl-c it if it is still running
<epimeth> Daskreech: I have no idea
<Daskreech> MeanderingCode: No problem You can probably just log in here from the command line
<epimeth> I just updated to oneric and have no network manager
<MeanderingCode> Wow.  Lot's of vendors changing their tunes, eh?
<MeanderingCode> brb
<Guest84547> jamil_1: http://pastebin.ca/2090529
<epimeth> Daskreech: so do you know what the new netman is called?
<Daskreech> epimeth: Shouldn't be a new one
<Daskreech> should just be A network management plasmoid
<epimeth> Daskreech: I don
<Guest84547> jamil_1: http://pastebin.ca/2090529
<epimeth> Daskreech: I don't get it... the widget menu says its installed but I don't see it!
<Guest84547> jamil_1: sorry didnt mean to paste that twice
<Daskreech> Ep5iloN: do you have a system tray?
<Daskreech> epimeth: Do you hav a system tray?
<Daskreech> sorry Ep5iloN
<epimeth> Daskreech: yea I have it... I double clicked the widget in the "add widgets" menu and it popped up.  thanks for listening :-)
<epimeth> a note on what Meandering was saying:   Ever since Dell started selling systems with ubuntu driver support has increased dramatically.... I was thrilled when I heard they were going to do that
<Daskreech> epimeth: wonderful :)
<jamil_1> Guest84547: you are trying to connect to: O2wirelessECBC7B
<jamil_1> ?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: yes that's right
<jamil_1> Guest84547: in the log there are lines:
<jamil_1> 0: 00:26:44:ec:bc:7b ssid='O2wirelessECBC7B' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11
<jamil_1>    skip - blacklisted
<epimeth> MeanderingCode: Its not so much that vendors are changing their tune as much as Dell has really stepped up.  Ever since they decided to start selling systems with ubuntu preinstalled driver support has increased drastically
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ahh so something is blacklisted that shouldn't be?
<jamil_1> Guest84547: open the pass.conf file in an editor
<MeanderingCode> epimeth: does Dell still do that?  That's great if they're sticking w/ it
<jamil_1> Guest84547: and add line above ssid="xx"  scan_ssid=1
<jamil_1> Guest84547: not sure what blacklisted means
<adarshajoisa> i'm kinda new to kubuntu. I'm used to the windows+E button to open explorer in windows. is there a way to assign a keyboard shortcut to open dolphin?
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a acer laptop and it comes with 2 graphics cards (onboard intel one and external Nvidia one). I would like to use Nvidia driver. Coulsd you please let me know how I can go about doing this. Thank
<epimeth> MeanderingCode: as far as I know, yes... I think its on select systems only as they expand driver support
<MeanderingCode> my problem is that i've developed such a specific workflow w/ shortcuts and features in compiz over the years that i'm taking a sizable productivity hit when i give it up :(  I'll have to re-learn and rebuild in another WM
<Guest84547> jamil_1: ok done that, now what? ssid=1 is that right, there's lots of wifi connections in my building?
<MeanderingCode> epimeth: sweet
<epimeth> adarshajoisa: I'm pretty sure its alt+k, but if you just hit alt+f2 you get a smart "run" dialog
<epimeth> adarshajoisa: it autocompletes and lists all of the matching programs as you type
<jamil_1> Guest84547: now try to connect again and post the output
<jamil_1> Guest84547: it was scan_ssid=1
<epimeth> adarshajoisa: personally I almost never touch the mouse except for in a game
<Guest84547> jamil_1: http://pastebin.ca/2090536
<adarshajoisa> epimeth, thanks! and yeah, i'm too lazy to touch the mouse. :)
<jamil_1> Guest84547: your ssid should be the network name or specifically essid
<adarshajoisa> epimeth: btw, alt+k doesn't seem to work
<Daskreech> adarshajoisa: alt+F2 and dolp or your path work for me. You should be able to assign a shortcut key in global shortcuts I think
<Daskreech> or at least Kmenuedit
<adarshajoisa> Daskreech: thanks! i could assign a shortcut key in kmenuedit
<adarshajoisa> now life'll be a lot easier ;)
<Daskreech> adarshajoisa: :)
<MeanderingCode> What i don't get is why compositing works for kde/plasma (since i moved to xorg-edgers-ppa), but compiz crashes
<epimeth> adios boys!  thanks Daskreech
<Guest84547> jamil_1: http://pastebin.ca/2090538
<MeanderingCode> more importantly: is there something wrong w/ my setup that's causing ever apt-get install to warn me that it cannot authenticate packages??
<MeanderingCode> this is a fresh install, kept home dir (except .kde)
<jamil_1> Guest84547: ur pass.conf is still not right
<jamil_1> it should be like this:
<jamil_1> network={
<jamil_1> 	scan_ssid=1
<jamil_1>         ssid="mynetwork"
<jamil_1>         #psk="1234
<jamil_1>         psk=ee9a5cd2e36d4056464787fdb24c7b9168fea5d9050711c5fc44cf322569e4e
<FloodBotK2> jamil_1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> jamil_1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamil_1> }
<saulus> how can I switch my primary bluetooth device from the built-in to the bluetooth-usb-dongle?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: http://pastebin.ca/2090540
<spacebug-> is there a widget for the panel to show my "bookmarks" I've made in Dolphin?
<raindog> I can not get Kmail to work properly with any imap account.  I have started from scratch and still nothing.
<raindog> I've read that others are having the same issue.
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ...BBL
<raindog> I have deleted all relevant config files to start over from scratch with no luck.
<raindog> Any suggestions?
<Guest84547> jamil_1: hi what do you make of the last pastebin output?
<Daskreech> raindog: checked in #kontact ?
<raindog> Daskreech: Not yet.  I will try that.
<adarshajoisa> when i start kmail, it gives an error: "Failed to fetch the resource collection." and exits. how to fix this?
<raindog> adarshajoisa: Check this out.  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<Kottizen> what's the equivalent to pressing ALT + SHIFT + F12 in a terminal?
<adarshajoisa> raindog: the bug tracker contains a comment asking me to open akonadi console and type in some stuff. but i can't find akonadi console. (it doesn't appear when i type in the start menu search box) where can i find it?
<raindog> you can install it from your package manager.
<technobeebuzzin1> help
<technobeebuzzin1> join #kubuntu
<flyleaf> i installed kubuntu from  a dvd i didnt have internet at the time on the machine now i do and i need to update my entire install is that sudo apt-get update ?
<yoshi_> Hi ALL
<OerHeks> flyleaf, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yoshi_> i have problem with my kubuntu 11:10
<flyleaf> so either or ? what does && mean
<yoshi_> i'm canot instal my graphic card driver
<OerHeks> with && you can perform a double command on one single line
<yoshi_> after instal my graphic shel have got crash
<yoshi_> sry for my english but i'm not god on
<flyleaf> oh ok kewl thanks i had already did the update so i just did the second command  i have 2 more ?'s and im done how do i remove something  i think its sudo rm then what i want to remove and my other ? is whats the diff in the 2 commands u gave me update and upgrade
<yoshi_> ....
<yoshi_> any 1 know how can i instal my graphic drive on AMD Radeon 6260hd apu c-50
<_pingu> 10.04  how can i show the internet symbol in the control panel again?
<yoshi_> any 1 can help my with my problem
<orava> any luck with getting banshee working with kubuntu 11.10? :P
<yoshi_> ^^^
<yoshi_> anything not worked on my kubuntu 11:10
<yoshi_> i thing . kubuntu 11:10 is suck
<BarkingFish> _pingu, by "internet symbol", do you mean the little ethernet or wifi symbol which used to sit in the system tray?
<BarkingFish> yoshi_, instead of simply saying it sucks, be specific. If stuff doesn't work, ask here about it, or file a bug.
<BarkingFish> yoshi_, instead of simply saying it sucks, be specific. If stuff doesn't work, ask here about it, or file a bug.
<BarkingFish> well if you're gonna keep leaving when I try and talk to you, how can I help you? next!
 * BarkingFish bangs his head on his desk
<yoshi_> nice
<yoshi_> then my problem is
<_pingu> BarkingFish: I'am missing my WLAn symbol, VPN symbol, update manager symbol
<raindog> yoshi_:   check this out  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3117159.0
<yoshi_> when i instal drive for my AMD Radeon 6250HD APU-c50 my graphic shel got crash
<yoshi_> on ubuntu i haven't this problem
<BarkingFish> raindog, try dealing with yoshi_ please, I'll take _pingu since I'd already moved onto him :)
<raindog> BarkingFish: I'll try.  :)
<BarkingFish> _pingu, the symbol you need on your system tray would be network manager, that deals with the wlan and VPN - if you right click on the panel, and select panel options - then pick add widgets from the next menu, you'll find network manager in there.
<BarkingFish> if your panel is locked, _pingu - simply click unlock widgets before you start doing the above :)
<yoshi_> i find nothing what help me :(
<_pingu> BarkingFish: its not locked
<BarkingFish> ok, then go ahead with what I told you above - from right clicking on the panel, _pingu
<raindog> yoshi_:  Under " 2.c.  Proprietary ("non-free") Video Drivers"
<raindog> yoshi_: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3117178.0
<yoshi_> hmm...
<yoshi_> on this site is write what to do when i got crash
<kbroulik> how can I turn off that annoying "distribution upgrade available: oneiric 11.10" that kpackagekit issues every minute
<yoshi_> i know it but i don't know how instal drive wil i'm no get crash
<flyleaf> how do i add stuff to the desktop folder like konsole
<flyleaf> its not a drag and drop thing i know
<yoshi_> I have god question "Who is form Poland"
<raindog> yoshi_: The link I sent you has the information.  Look under Method 3 step 2.
<_pingu> BarkingFish: I can't find the network manager
<yoshi_> raindog i read this
<BarkingFish> _pingu, The icon you want is one with a large blue N on it, marked Network Management
<BarkingFish> if you don't see that one, it may be possible you don't have it installed
<yoshi_> but on this web site is information "What to do when i got crash" no how instal wil i no get chrash
<_pingu> BarkingFish: i saw it before. suddenly it was away. clicked wrong with my mouse..
<OerHeks> kbroulik, set your update sources to never.
<BarkingFish> maybe you have accidentally moved the icon somewhere else.
<raindog> yoshi_: "when i instal drive for my AMD Radeon 6250HD APU-c50 my graphic shel got crash"  The information I linked to is for the problem you stated.
<chaitu> Greetings All. I have kubuntu 11.04 and am happy with it. Was wondering,do we have any security updates for teh latest version? or can someone please list the uses of new distro version?
<raindog> yoshi_: You need to be more specific for me to assist you.
<yoshi_> yh...
<yoshi_> how can i tell you this
<_pingu> BarkingFish: cant see it
<Cenbe> How can I get text values in addition to the graphs on the system monitor widget?
<kbroulik> well I will definitly upgrade to 11.10 but I am just too lazy right now *g* and I don't live here where this PC is anymore, so the notebook is running oneiric since beta2 and the main pc… well… it's being run down xD
<BarkingFish> _pingu, ok, give me one moment and I'll see if I can find the right file for you, it's possible you've not got it installed
<yoshi_> i used this comand "sudo chmod +x xxx.run"     <- xxx.run is my driver
<yoshi_> next
<_pingu> BarkingFish: but if it is not installed, why did I saw it before my wrong click?
<yoshi_> sudo sh ~/xxx.run
<chaitu> umnn anyone? please? what are the uses of the latest version? am on 11.04..sorry but am kinda new to linux and not sure if I *have* to upgrade
<yoshi_> when driver instaled, my graphic shel got chrash
<BarkingFish> _pingu, I have no idea.  You could check you have it by opening konsole, and typing sudo apt-get install network-manager,
<BarkingFish> chaitu, you never have to upgrade, unless the version you're using comes to its end of life
<BarkingFish> for Long term releases, that's 3 years, chaitu
<chaitu> BarkingFish: Thanks a ton. Was concerned about security updates and stuff..
<chaitu> great.. I have to know what does the latest version have that I dont right now I guess..then I can make a move
<BarkingFish> I don't know exactly how long we support the regular releases for, chaitu - the release cycle is normally every 6 months, i.e 2 per year, april and october
<_pingu> BarkingFish: its installed
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> just try to start it from konsole, _pingu, see if the icon appears
<BarkingFish> skip that, you can't.
<chaitu> thanks BarkingFish. Have a good day. Will check online what's the difference of the updates in the latest version.
<chaitu> BarkingFish: one quick question before I go. I get a popup saying new version is available, is it ok to update that way? or do I have to download iso to ensure my data is safe?
<BarkingFish> Guys - I could do with a little help here for _pingu - we're trying to get the network manager icon back in their system tray - but it's not in the plasma widgets at all. Any ideas what we can do?
<BarkingFish> chaitu, personally, I found the upgrade through the popup not reliable, i went via a terminal and did do-release-upgrade
<BarkingFish> but make sure you back up everything before you do anything, chaitu :)
<chaitu> ok sure..will do.
<BarkingFish> good luck :)
<chaitu> BarkingFish: I thought you can install the network manager widget? by right clicking on the panel and add widget?
<BarkingFish> chaitu, we tried that, the widget isn't there
<BarkingFish> i told _pingu which to look for, the widget marked Network Management, with the big blue N on it, and they say it's not in the list
<chaitu> how about installing a network manager applet? I see it in software kit
<metellius> does the kill krunner plugin actually work for anyone? there is supposedly a trigger word, "kill" by default, but it has never worked for me
<metellius> nothing happens
<BarkingFish> !info nmapplet
<ubottu> Package nmapplet does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE Plasma workspaces. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d8-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 847 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<BarkingFish> _pingu, are you still about?
<Daskreech> Kottizen: hrrm you can use qdbus I think to simulate alt+shift+F12
<_pingu> BarkingFish: yes
<BarkingFish> if so, go back to your konsole and type: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<chaitu> aight time to hit bed. Thanks BarkingFish. have a good one.
<BarkingFish> np chaitu, good night :)
<Daskreech> adarshajoisa: You can press alt+F2 and type akonadi console
<_pingu> BarkingFish: The following packages block the update: network-manager-kde
<Kottizen> Daskreech: I found a nifty script :)
<BarkingFish> _pingu, which version of kubuntu are you on?
<Daskreech> Kottizen: can you pastebin i?
<Daskreech> it
<Kottizen> Daskreech: http://matilda.kottnet.net/archive/scripts/UNIX/disableeffects.sh.txt
<_pingu> BarkingFish: how can i check that? use kub. 10.04
<BarkingFish> Ah.  Guys, what was the codename for 10.04? Was it Lucid?
<rork> yes, 10.04 is lucid
<BarkingFish> thanks rork :)
<BarkingFish> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement lucid
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svn1112085-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<BarkingFish> hm.  I don't know why that package would block the plasma widget, _pingu - I'm running 11.10 here, I've no idea on the earlier releases, I didn't join till Natty.
<Daskreech> Kottizen: You can't pres alt+shift+F12 ?
<Kottizen> Daskreech: I can, but I'd like it to do it automatically
<_pingu> BarkingFish: ok, thanks. i'll try it tomorrow again. need sleep now. many thanks for your friendly help!
<_pingu> good night
<Daskreech> Kottizen: kwin can turn off compositing automatically for an application
<Kottizen> Daskreech: how?
<Daskreech> Kottizen: alt=F3 -> Advanced -> Special application settings -> Appearance and Fixes
<Daskreech> But a script works as well :)
<Kottizen> Daskreech: thank you :)
<kingh3mp> hey guys i've got a big problem
<kingh3mp> i've got my laptop here, and the mouse isnt working
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: uplugged and replugged it yet?
<kingh3mp> Snowhog: it's a laptop. built-in touchpad
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: That isn't a mouse then. Makes a difference.
 * kingh3mp facepalm
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: Laptop make and model?
<simulations> has anyone done the upgrade natty 11.04 - any issues so far ?
<kingh3mp> HP Pavilion DV-1000
<kingh3mp> simulations: Yeah. It's pretty good. One of the best Kubuntu distro's I've seen.
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: Do you by chance have a mouse plugged in?
<kingh3mp> Snowhog: nope
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: Okay. I have an HP Pavilion g7 and mine works, although I have it configured through Synaptiks to be disabled when a mouse is plugged in. Have you installed Synaptiks?
<jmichaelx> kubuntu 10.10... the nightmare never ends
<OerHeks> oh i love to hear your complaints, jmichaelx ..
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: excellent, because i have some big ones
<kingh3mp> Snowhog: can I chat with you one-on-one?
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: Sure
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: audio.... this whole phonon+pulseaudio business is completely and utterly dysfunctional
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: i cannot even open phono settings...it just crashes
<simulations> what is the difference bw different distros e.g fedora and ubuntu - when u can use any desktop u want ..
<simulations> or ubuntu and kubuntu - the kernel is the same rite
<george__> BluesKaj: Hey, you helped me earlier with my sound being muted on alsamixer. The problem is that every time I login, it's muted again and I have to correct it! How do I fix that?
<OerHeks> jmichaelx, you tried a lot of solutions, and if i remember right, it was a mute issue ? maybe you need te reinstall to get it working again ?
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: a mute issue? no. it is a combination of issues, and i am not convinced a reinstallation will fix it
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: i can get audio working.... but each time i do, it does not work when i reboot
<jmichaelx> and phonon crashes and crashes and crashes
<raindog> simulations: regarding ubuntu/kubuntu, yes same kernel, but different desktop environments .
<george__> jmichaelx:same here! kubuntu sound stopped working each time I reboot!
<kyofel> jmichaelx: you might find kde bug 284176 interesting
<ubottu> KDE bug 284176 in general "knotify4 v pulseaudio startup race" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284176
<OerHeks> my upgrade gave no sound too, all i had to do is to remove ~/.pulse and all is working great
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: What's the fix that you are employing
<Daskreech> Well work around it's obviously not a fix
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: i have already done that a few times.... i think once it helped, but upon rebooting i was back to square one
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i don't know where to start... i have fixed audio 4 or 5 times, but when i reboot, it is broken again
<Daskreech> start at where you fix it
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: on a funny and odd note, i just rebooted, and this time audio is working lol.... but i would bet money it will not work the next time i reboot
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Kash? :-)
<ScottyK> On a 104Gb drive, how big should /swap be? (Computer has 4GB of RAM)
<BluesKaj> george__, setup alsamixer to your liking , then run ' alsactl store ' in the terminal
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i do not even remember what all i have done. the first time, i was able to go into phonon setting, and all my devices were listed. it has set my webcam mic as the system-wide default audio device (LOL). i set everything to the correct audio devices, and things worked
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: then i rebooted. audio was again broken. go to phonon settings, it will not open.
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: yeah that would probably be a Pulseaudio thing. It has strange timing ideas about device initilzation
<george__> BluesKaj: $ alsactl store
<george__> alsactl: save_state:1547: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<BarkingFish> ScottyK, the normal rule for arranging how much swap to set aside is thus: If you have less than 2GB of RAM, you set your swap the same size - if you have over 2GB of RAM, your swap should be at least 2GB, up to same size as the available RAM
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yofel told me about 'kcmshell4 phonon'... that helped... i was able to get into phonon settings (that has not worked since
<george__> BluesKaj: sudo alsactl store: Home directory /home/george not ours
<george__> BluesKaj: ?
<SJr> How do I block Kubuntu from prompting me constantly to upgrade?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: on a possible odd note, i tried just ditching pulseaudio... which i have had to do on other machines at various times in the past, but without pulse i was not able to get audio working at all
<ScottyK> BarkingFish - Thanks!
<jmichaelx> i put pulse back in place, and audio began working again.... until i rebooted
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a acer laptop and it comes with 2 graphics cards (onboard intel one and external Nvidia one). I would like to use Nvidia driver where as ubuntu has recognized and is running intel one. Could you please let me know how I can go about doing this. Thanks
<BarkingFish> SJr, press ALT+F2 and type software-properties-kde
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: try kcmshell kcm_phonon
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: try kcmshell4 kcm_phonon
<SJr> thanks
<BarkingFish> when the program opens, click the Updates tab, and right at the bottom, you see "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" - change the dropdown next to that, to "Never" and click OK
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ty... although momentarily audio is working, but i am scared to touch anything. it seems that even opening phonon settings crews things up
<BluesKaj> george__, I'm not sure about that message ...seen it before with other commands , but I don't know what to do or whether it affects the command
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: or alternately fixes things temporarily, if audio is already screwed up upone rebooting
<jmichaelx> upon*
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: what started this?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, what player ?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: every player
<george__> BluesKaj: That was probably one of the weirdest messages terminal returned me...
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it started after upgrading to oneiric
<BarkingFish> george__, could you pastebin please, the output of ls -al from your home directory?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: sure you don't mean /home ?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Yum. I guess you tried a back up of pulse settings
<BarkingFish> i mean the directory at /home/george, Daskreech
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i tend to use moc and mplayer from the command line a lot for audio... as well as amarok, vlc, xbmc, etc etc etc
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Ok jsutchecking
<george__> BarkingFish:Here you go http://pastie.org/2707848
<BarkingFish> thanks
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i did not back up .pulse before upgrading, although i do have a backup of .pulse from immediately after upgrading
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: That will have to do I suppose
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am not sure why i would put that back, though... it didn't work
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Known problems versus unknown fixes
 * mweijts biw
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: well, i may give that a shot the next time i reboot, since audio probably will not work then
<BarkingFish> george__, could you go up one directory to /home, and tell me what the perms are on your personal directory please?
<BarkingFish> it'll only be a one line paste, so you're quite safe to put it here
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: by the way, at one point, when i was having problems, the only way i could get things working was by selecting the correct device in pavu.... NOTHING else would work... not phono settings, not kmix, nor anything else i trie
<jmichaelx> tried*
<george__> BarkingFish:Home → root, my personal folder → george
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: why do audio devices sometimes ahow up in phonon settings, and sometimes only 'pulseaudio server'?
<BarkingFish> right, what are the actual permissions on it? as in the bit using rwx at the start of the line, george__?
<george__> BarkingFish:Sorry, don't know what to do to check this.
<BarkingFish> in the konsole, george__ - type cd /home - then when you're in there, again type ls -al
 * BluesKaj wonders about the lack of a .asoundrc file , whether that could be a problem on 11.10
<BarkingFish> you should see something like this, george__ - drwxr-xr-x 36 thor thor 4096 2011-10-16 21:45 thor
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: interesting
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: pulseaudio takes alot longer than the rest of the system to register devices (and it does it in a kind of haphazard way but that's another thing) so if it takes too long phonon will register it itself
<BluesKaj> george__, intelhda ?, jmichaelx ?
<george__> BarkingFish:http://paste.kde.org/134491/
<george__> BarkingFish:yep, HDA Intel
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj:  ?
<BarkingFish> I think we're getting wires crossed here.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, intelhda ?
<BarkingFish> george__, the permissions on your home directory are correct, 755 or rwxr-xr-x
<BarkingFish> the permissions on the files in your home directory are also spot on, so I'm mystified as to why you're getting told the directory isn't yours
<george__> BarkingFish: Oh...
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i am using (an apparently USB) C-Media audio adapter
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, what's your sound card kernel module ?  lsmod grep | snd
<tonymc> i have a strange problem
<tonymc> i have duplicate packages in my apt repository
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: one factor that causes problems...as Daskreech was indicating, is the whole thing of dealing with multiple audio devices. i have nvidia hdmi audio (which i'm not using), my webcam mic, and this USB C-Media audio, which is *supposed* to be my primary audio device
<tonymc> lots of them
<BarkingFish> Guys - this looks like a bug.  I also have george__'s problem - I just tried to alsactl store 0 and got - Home directory /home/thor not ours.
<george__> BarkingFish: !
<tonymc> i have disabled all sources except main and cleared all the caches i could find
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: snd_hda_codec         104802  2 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel
<tonymc> those duplicate packages list some packages as unavailable while these packages are perfectly available from a second copy of the package
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, ok , I have a similar problem ..had to black list the onboard card in favour of the pci m-audio .
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: hmm, blacklisting my nvidia hdmi audio is one thing i had not considered...
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i do think it is really bad that it would frequently want to make what it clearly identifies as a microphone my default audio device
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: You could jump into #pulseaudio and see if they have a simple solution to your situation
<Daskreech> THough me thinks they will likely just tell you that kubuntu sucks and stop using phonon >_>
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i do not have time atm, but ty... i will ask there the next time this issue arises (which i assume will be soon)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, kdesudo dolphin /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 ^
<Daskreech> though I have heard some people just mv ~/.pulse on update to 11.10 and it fixes stuff
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: everywhere a person goes, one hears 'kubuntu sucks, quit using it'
<Daskreech> but I don't know what issues they were having so ...
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I know. a bit annoying
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i actaully feel that kubuntu is doing much better, considering what it has to work with. i feel the opposite, however, about KDE
<Daskreech> http://identi.ca/notice/84609948
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I suppose you don't want to elaborate on that?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: lol
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, i'm somewhat disappointed that we have so many sound issues , this should have been sorted out long ago and it's still with us
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have elablorated a lot on that, in many places... but KDE has very major quality control issues
<Daskreech> Hmm I seem to have the opposite issues
<Daskreech> My sound never stops working no matter what happens
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: my sound never stops working on a few machines, and is a frequent issue on a few others
<Daskreech>  I've had the computer running at 68 load and everything froze up including the network and Keyboard
<Daskreech>  Still had music playing though :)
<Daskreech> the issues I've had have almost always been pulseaudio so I don't know that I can be too upset with KDE for that
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have a desktop here that has the exact same motherboard (same onboard audio) as my workstation at work (i built both of them)... the PC at work runs kubuntu, and i always have audio issues. the PC here at home runs gentoo, and never has audio problems. both run KDE
<Daskreech> Oooh gentoo :)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: don't ant to get into the whole religious debate, but my appreciation for gentoo does nothing but grow over time
<jmichaelx> want*
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I never used pulseaudio til I installed a m-audio pci soundcard which obviously needs it to link alsa to webaudio content in flash and other webaudio players and plugins
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: overall, i hate pulseaudio.... but it is admittedly nice, WHEN it works
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Pulseaudio isn't terrible it's just a bit much for a solution inserting itself inbetween other solution layers
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: +1
<BluesKaj> the alsa driver is incomplete with the m-audio card . it needs the pulseaudio sound server
<Daskreech> Hopefully they can push it far enough that you forget it's there to hate
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: that may be the case with the C-Media card... i was unable yesterday to get it working at all yesterday without pulse
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, jmichaelx , I just need the digital stream s/pdif /pcm to the coax out so pulse doesn't distort the the sound just passes it thru
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: re: debate the F in FOSS should be a core aspect if it works for you then fantastic :)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, do you have an .asoundrc file in /home , probly not ..I would investigate the C-media module and a setting in.asoundrc . It may settle your problems
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have two machines at this desk, one with onboard inet audio, and the other is the one i have been describing.... i just checked, and neither has .asoundrc
<jmichaelx> onboard intel* audio...
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, , i had to create an .asoundrc file for stability , even with pulseaudio in the mix .. scroll down til you ind the .asoundrc file reference ,http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<new2net> I've really done it >.<, I completely wrecked all of the mysql settings. How can I remove mysql (using dkpg or apt-get maybe?) and reinstall it forcing it to remove old files and add new ones (defaults)?
<BluesKaj> new2net, purge  perhaps , but what about the data?
<Daskreech> new2net: you can use purge with apt-get from the command line
<new2net> BluesKaj, I am actually recovering data from a previous install (so my idb and frm files are set aside)
<Daskreech> new2net: though I would recommend backing up what you have now
<new2net> Daskreech, well I have backed up what I have... The Ocelot upgrade failed and I reinstalled Natty.
<Daskreech> ow
<new2net> Daskreech, BluesKaj, when I reinstall it doesn't readd the default directories /var/lib/mysql/* and /etc/mysql/*
<new2net> oh.... mysql_install_db maybe
<jxjl> good evening is there any way how to minimize all windows on kde desktop (not to se them as show desktop)? my problem is that when I use show desktop and then change activity, all windows pop up back
<kingh3mp> Snowhog: Hey, i'm back
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: How is the touchpad now?
<kingh3mp> Working fine. Ultra-sensitive, though. lol
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: Install synaptiks and you can configure the touchpad behavior.
<kingh3mp> sudo apt-get install synaptiks ??
<Daskreech> Yep
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: I always choose not to bring in unneccessary packages, so I use: sudo apt-get install package_name --no-install-recommends
<Daskreech> jxjl: hmm not sure I'd ask in #plasma (or #kwin) but I think it's just a side effect of the illusion
<new2net> Daskreech, sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.1 && sudo apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server-5.1    -- is what I needed
<Daskreech> new2net: yep
<kingh3mp> It's too bad you can't install multiple packages at the same time.
<new2net> Daskreech, Have any idea what to do with these .FRM and ibdata files?
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: You can.
<kingh3mp> Nope, not really. Whenever you try running an install and there's already one running, the system yells at you.
<jxjl> Daskreech: and isn't there any way how to really minimize window (the same way as when I click on minimize button) from shell script?
<Snowhog> You don't do it by multiple sudo apt-gets; you just include the additional packages on the same command: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 ...
<kingh3mp> Oh? Interesting.
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: See man apt-get
<Daskreech> jxjl: of coruse there is
<kingh3mp> So if I wanted to install synaptiks, then upgrade the system...
<Daskreech> qdbus kwin
<kingh3mp> sudo apt-get install synaptiks do-release upgrade ??
<Snowhog> kingh3mp: No. Private chat?
<kingh3mp> go ahead
<littlegirl> Hey there, if I try to run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart I get this message: "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not again enable some interfaces" and then it says "Reconfiguring network interfaces...". What is the correct new command?
<Daskreech> hi littlegirl
<jxjl> Daskreech: where can i find some namual how to control kwin trough qdbus?
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> Daskreech: I'm trying to update my more popular pages with correct up-to-date information. (:
<Daskreech> jxjl: try typing qdbus by itself it will tell you all the things you can query
<Daskreech> jxjl: then mayb qdbus | grep kwin
<jxjl> Daskreech: thank you, I'll try to play with it
<Daskreech> jxjl: it allows you to discover methods etc
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Lovely ^_^
<Daskreech> !service
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> littlegirl: I think it's service
<littlegirl> Apparently the new command is sudo service network-manager restart  (:
<kyofel> it is
<littlegirl> Cool, thanks. Someone probably should have added that to the error message that comes up when you try the old way. (:
<littlegirl> I may be back tonight. You all have fun. (:
 * Daskreech goes off to have fun as instructed
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<barxool> hi. I am extracting a tar.gz with tar, but the result is a directory that belongs to a user that does not exist on the system. See http://pastebin.com/NWBVP2BF
<barxool> Can someone explain this ?
<Snowhog> barxool: Why try to install xchat from a downloaded tarball when it's available for installation in the package manager?
<barxool> Snowhog: i was trying to understand what the "./configure" was doing...
<jmichaelx> barxool: Snowhog is just wondering why you are wanting to compile xchat
<Snowhog> barxool: Okay, but I don't see what user you are thinking is there. /tmp is a temporary file system folder.
<barxool> I don't understand why the directory xchat-2.8.8 does not belong to root, since tar was executed by root
<Snowhog> barxool: It is owned by root. Who do you think owns it? The pastbin doesn't show another user.
<barxool> do you see 500:500 for  xchat-2.8.8/ ?
<barxool> xchat-2.8.8.tar.bz2 has root:root
<barxool> and xchat-2.8.8/ has 500:500
<Snowhog> barxool: Ah, okay. Who knows what/how the 'packager' of that particular tarball did things.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<TheEvilPhoenix> some tarballs include permission settings for the extracted foleeers/files
<TheEvilPhoenix> folders*
<barxool> ok  !
<TheEvilPhoenix> you can chown the foloder though
<TheEvilPhoenix> and give it back to root
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh god, my typing fails today
<Snowhog> TheEvilPhoenix: But why at that point in the config process --everything is still being done in /tmp -- the final process hasn't completed.
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh if its in /tmp, then its irrelevant
<Snowhog> :
<Snowhog> :)
 * TheEvilPhoenix was reading a different thing from the aforementioned text
<TheEvilPhoenix> blame my ZNC for not logging right >.>
#kubuntu 2012-10-08
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<gurrag> My file associations and default programs seem to have just rearranged themselves.  Any idea what could cause this?
<gurrag> i.e. mp3's have started opening in Audacity and my default browser became Rekonq
<gurrag> and when I went to try and switch the default opener for mp3's to something else I got an "Updating system configuration..." dialog that just looped a percentage progress bar and I could tell it was doing nothing because there was no disk activity
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<totem> tsimpson, nice bot
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<shadeslayer> gurrag: you can try deleting ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<shadeslayer> that'll reset all file associations
<gurrag> ok thanks
<gurrag> what's with the "Updating system configuration" window though
<gurrag> I'm pretty sure all it's doing is playing a looping progress bar slower each rotation
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Fuzzles> how do i install flashplayer for rekonq?
<karifurawa> Fuzzles : i think you should open a shell anddo something like ' sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer' but  it may exist others ways?
<karifurawa> maybe i am wrong
<ssaxux> hello, can someone help with opening a port on kubuntu 12.04?
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ssaxux> hateball: the question is after that :)
<hateball> By default nothing should be blocked, so if you install a service that listens on a port, it will "just work"
<ssaxux> no firewall or anything? because I'm stugling with virtualbox's vrdp and it refueses to work
<hateball> Well how is the VM set up? With bridged network?
<hateball> ssaxux: Are you trying to use RDP to a Windows VM, is that correct?
<ssaxux> hateball: yes, Virtualbox is running on Kubuntu12.04, there is a windows 2000 host with enabled vrdp and port is set, however it's impossible to connect from win7
<hateball> I've not used VirtualBox much so I dunno what can be wrong then. Isnt vRDP just a way to interface with the Virtualbox server and not the actual VM over "regular" RDP?
<hateball> Anyhows, these are things I have not dabbled with in ages, maybe someone else will know :)
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can set kwin shortcut for all users ?
<shadeslayer> pft, well, if he comes back, tell him to look at /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/share/config/kwinrc
<shadeslayer> hm, that should be /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kwinrc
<ssaxux> hateball: yes as I understood from the documentation
<hateball> ssaxux: if you use the default port I think it may conflict with windows own rdp. but I would ask in #virtualbox
<schrank> exit
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I changed my language settings in KDE from german to english...  the problem is:   gnome/gtk  programs are still in german. Does anyone know how to change that?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Mamarok> howlymowly: you need the Gnome language packs as well
<howlymowly> Mamarok: does KDE change the gnome-settings too, as long as I have the correct language packs installed?
<Mamarok> howlymowly: I don't know, you have to try
<DarthFrog> Good morning all.  Does anyone know a Linux command that compares two directories and deletes common files in one of them?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning DarthFrog , good question , been wondering about that myself
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Good morning.  Google turns up the fdupes command.  Seems to be just the ticket.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, ok , I'll check that out
<DarthFrog> http://linux.die.net/man/1/fdupes
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I wish fdupes had a --dry-run switch.
<BluesKaj> yup ,just installed and did man fdupes
<DarthFrog> Every command that alters the file-system should have a --dry-run option.
<OerHeks> i love the -L option >> fdupes -L --linkhard    hardlink duplicate files to the first file in  each set of duplicates without prompting the user ( saves a lot of diskspace)
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: I've not found much use for hardlinks.
<akuma_> hello
<akuma_> what do you speak in  this irc ? english ?  or french ?
<bazhang> english
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akuma_> ok no problem than  you
<juanito_> can someone give me a link with a way to update my kubuntu 12.04 to KDE 4.9.x?
<lordievader> juanito_: If kde 4.9 is not yet in the repos you need the Backports ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<RevoBad> This is actually an Android question. How can i recover deleted text messages on a Samsung Galaxy S3 (or any Android device)?
<juanito_> lordievader,  ok is it safe to take the backports?
<lordievader> juanito_: I have it running here on my laptop and I haven't gotten a single problem with it.
<lordievader> RevoBad: Isn't there an Android channel here on Freenode? This is a Kubuntu support channel.
<juanito_> why is KDE 4.9 not in the following backport? archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<RevoBad> Yes that is what I'm looking for. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<lordievader> juanito_: Seems to me that that is the ubuntu backports
<juanito_> ok
<juanito_> bof ca n'a pas l'air super stable encore la kde 4.9, je viens de lire les problemes sur le forum http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1039941
<juanito_> je vais attendre encore un peu ou sinon passer a Archlinux
<lordievader> !french | juanito_
<ubottu> juanito_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<juanito_> oops sorry
<massy> hello
<massy> good evening
<lordievader> Hey massy, how are you?
<massy> ops sorry
<massy> hi lord
<massy> sorry i was in the kitchen to drink a cup of milk
<byrk0ff> hi! i have problem with my xorg start up
<byrk0ff> some1 can help?
<Peace-> byrk0ff: ?
<Peace-> !nvidia | byrk0ff
<ubottu> byrk0ff: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<byrk0ff> ubottu thx!!
<heinkel_111> hi,
<heinkel_111> I am doing a graphical install of 12.04 on a machine with 8.04 from before
<heinkel_111> I am installing from DVD (not that it matters)
<DarthFrog> heinkel_111: You can't go directly from 8.04 to 12.04
<heinkel_111> there is a question - where shall the (bootloader) be installed
<DarthFrog> Whithout first going through 10.04. :-)
<heinkel_111> DarthFrog:  I was thinking of reformatting / (root) and /boot/ and keeping /home
<DarthFrog> heinkel_111: Good plan.
<heinkel_111> does that sound doable?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  It's easy if /home is on its own partition.
<heinkel_111> it is
<DarthFrog> Or on a separate hard drive, as I have it.
<DarthFrog> heinkel_111: How many hard drives do you have?
<heinkel_111> however it asks a question of where to install the _bootloader_ (I think is the correct translation)
<heinkel_111> DarthFrog: the machine is a dualboot workstation with 3 hard-drives and multiple partitions
<heinkel_111> ... to my question: the (bootloader) shall   it be on /dev/sd3 which is /boot
<heinkel_111> .. I try again
<heinkel_111> bootloader on /dev/sdc3 which is /boot./
<heinkel_111> or on /dev/sdc
<heinkel_111> is there really a difference, isn this in some special sector of the disk?
<heinkel_111> I am a little confused about the choices here
<heinkel_111> ...and another question 12.04 will replace GRUB with GRUB2?
 * heinkel_111 feels old...I can remember days when near-flood conditions was the norm on this channel :(
<heinkel_111> I think I found the answer to my question #1: if I want to use GRUB bootloader then install to MBR, ie /dev/sdc
<heinkel_111> if I want to use pre-installed bootloader (windows) install to, for example /dev/sdc2
<heinkel_111> install grub to that sector
<heinkel_111> eh.,.partition:)
<ox1de> hi.. i have a simple query... how do I install infinity visualizer on audacious? i downloaded the file but cant figure out how to install and make it function
<massy> hello everybody
<massy> ok goodnight to all. See you tomorrow. bye
<Thaodan> hello guys
<Thaodan> someone know how kubuntu builds akonadi-facebook for release 12.10?
#kubuntu 2012-10-09
<Linusnewb> hi
<kjinn> good morning
<gurrag> Why is KDE refusing to honor my choice of what application launches mp3 files?
<gurrag> it won't stop loading them in Audacity
<gurrag> even if I right click on the file, set that type to open with Parole, click "Remember application association for this type of file" and run it, it'll only open in Parole that one time
<gurrag> and immediately thereafter revert to opening them in Audacity
<gurrag> this all just started happening yesterday, at which point my choice of default web browser had been switched to rekonq, luckily I was able to go in and set that back to Firefox earlier and that seems to have taken hold
<umar_> hello
<umar_> I want to know how to integrate libreoffice 3.6 with kde better
<umar_> I'm new to kde
<umar_> the drop down menu in libreoffice look ugly
<gurrag> I solved my problem from just earlier
<gurrag> somehow my mimeapps.list had become chown'd by root:root
<gurrag> fixed the permissions and now things are working again
<larsemil> morning
<larsemil> i have a completely fresh install of kubuntu, with some big issues.
<larsemil> if i click for example the meny, i cant see it open until i do something else on the screen. same goes for whatever i do. it does not redraw until i move another window or open new program
<larsemil> is not usable at all
<larsemil> any hints?
<hateball> larsemil: Is this 12.04 ?
<hateball> larsemil: And what graphics chipset/driver do you use?
<inspiron> hello
<inspiron> have any chinese?
<inspiron> hello?
<inspiron> omg
<coolgoose> good morning guys
<coolgoose> can anyone tell me what are all of those akonadi maildir resources in my kmail ?
<coolgoose> and if it's alright to remove them
<larsemil> hateball: solved it by using other nvidia driver
<hateball> larsemil: :)
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> where to put additional parameters to apache start?
<noaXess> in ubuntu.. is it in /etc/default/apache2?
<tsimpson> noaXess: if it's /etc/default/apache2 in Ubuntu, then it is /etc/default/apache2 in Kubuntu too
<noaXess> tsimpson: but can't add any option to apache start there..
<noaXess> need to pass addition parameter to apache service start
<tsimpson> noaXess: you don't pass any arguments to the daemon, you configure apache in /etc/apache2
<noaXess> tsimpson: but i need t pass a the parameter -DDEV to the daemon... cause <IfDefine DEV></IfDefine> does only work if parameter -D is passed to the daemon
<noaXess> i can do this to have -D parameter: sudo apache2ctl -D DEV -k start but manually.. and i want -D DEV automatically.. it's a local dev enviromet where i need -D DEV
<tsimpson> noaXess: you'll have to edit the init script to do that /etc/init.d/apache2
<noaXess> tsimpson: really? no other default place to add parameters?
<tsimpson> not to the httpd daemon, at lease I can't see/find anywhere
<tsimpson> noaXess: maybe you could add an export for APACHE_HTTPD in /etc/apcahce2/envvars with the command line arguments, but I don't know if apache2ctl picks that up
<rockprincess> has anyone else had problems installing Skype on kubuntu?
<rockprincess> I'm using Kubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> rockprincess, from where
<rockprincess> bazhang: thanks for the reply, I'm using the partner repositories.....deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner and its sources
<bazhang> rockprincess, what are the errors you get , if any
<rockprincess> bazhang: oh sorry, forgot to mention....whenever i try to install it (apt-get install or aptitude install) it says it can't resolve the dependency skype-bin....it says it's a "virtual dependency"
<bazhang> rockprincess, aptitude, if you are using that, would be an issue potentially
<bazhang> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<rockprincess> bazhang: ok, so no more using of aptitude
<bazhang> rockprincess, correct
<rockprincess> bazhang: shall i force install it, with apt-get install -f ?
<bazhang> rockprincess, not a good idea, unless we can not troubleshoot the exact issue
<rockprincess> bazhang: what I already did was this: dpkg -l | grep skype and sudo dpkg --purge skype-bin:i386....and then tried installing it again, but it didn't help. i still get the skype-bin error message
<Guest48821> hi..
<shadeslayer> rockprincess: sudo apt-get purge skype if you're trying to purge skype altogether
<shadeslayer> possibly sudo apt-get --reinstall install skype will work
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: it says it can't purge skype, because it's not installed. I tried --reinstall as well, and it said "skype -- unknown operation"
<shadeslayer> you missed install there
<shadeslayer> though if it's not installed, just do sudo apt-get install skype?
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: when running apt-get install skype i also noticed that it says at the bottom that there are some heldback defective packages
<shadeslayer> rockprincess: can you pastebin the output?
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: would love to, but unfortunately the output of apt-get is only in german :(
<shadeslayer> that's fine, translate.google.com :)
<tsimpson> you should be able to put "LANG=C" before the apt-get command to get English output
<rockprincess> perfect :)
<rockprincess> shadeslayer & tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1268986/
<shadeslayer> aha
<rockprincess> aha? ;)
<shadeslayer>  libfontconfig1:i386 : Depends: fontconfig-config:i386 (= 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1) is the actual issue :P
<shadeslayer> for some reason I have 2.10.1-0ubuntu2~ppa1 installed
<shadeslayer> and I don't know where it comes from
<bazhang> a ppa
<shadeslayer> no no, if it were a ppa, apt-cache policy would tell me
<rockprincess> hmm it says "Note, selecting 'fontconfig-config' instead of 'fontconfig-config:i386'" and fontconfig-config is already installed
<rockprincess> then i tried to install  libfontconfig1:i386
<shadeslayer> well, ok, the versioning says ppa1
<rockprincess> and there was another unmet dependency....I don't understand it, I've NEVER had such problems installing skype.
<rockprincess> on any ubuntu version
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~g-christ/+ppa-packages  it's a PPA
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> now I remember, I was testing the 0.3 lightdm ppa, manually installed debs from there
<rockprincess> hmm, do you think there is any way I could fix this dependency dilemma?
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: since fontconfig-config is already installed on my system, it can't be the actual issue, can it?
<shadeslayer> I can't say, looks like it wants to install the i386 version of fontconfig-config but can't satisfy the deps
<shadeslayer> I'm purging the g-christ ppa to check
<Guest66176> hi can anyone help. I'm now in a vmware guest kubuntu typing this, but I can't get shared folders to work with windows. I've added this to the bottom of fstab but it fails to mount on boot:  .host:/c /mnt/hgfs/HostShare vmhgfs defaults,ttl=5,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<shadeslayer> rockprincess: yeah, it's a issue on your system, once I purge the ppa it works
<shadeslayer> rockprincess: so, let's see, what does : sudo apt-get install skype-bin : say ?
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269014/
<shadeslayer> okay
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: hmm I'm afraid I will walk right into dependency hell :(
<shadeslayer> yeah, there's something very wrong
<shadeslayer> rockprincess: try installing every one of those deps, and check which one doesn't install
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: ok, thank you :)
 * shadeslayer has to get back to work
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: it looks like it always wants to install the i386 versions, but why? the libqt4-dbus is already the newest version. and the libqt4-dbus:i386 wants too many dependencies......dependencies hell :(
<shadeslayer> sorry can't help you then, you'll have to figure out the deps
<rockprincess> I re-installed my kubuntu last sunday...two days ago. weird.
<rockprincess> thanks for your support though :)
<shadeslayer> check if you added any weird PPA's
<shadeslayer> I only have the kubuntu backports ppa enabled
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: i now only have these PPA's enabled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269036/ ....do you have the sources for kubuntu backports ppa enabled as well?
<shadeslayer> did you check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: there's two files in there....
<rockprincess> shadeslayer: yannubuntu-boot-repair-precise.list and yannubuntu-boot-repair-precise.list.save
<shadeslayer> rockprincess: I'd suggest purging that ppa
<shadeslayer> and try to install skype
<rockprincess> ok, how do I purge a ppa?
<shadeslayer> install ppa-purge and then sudo ppa-purge ppa:user/foo
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, you replace user and foo with appropriate values :)
<rockprincess> yep :)
<alvin> I want to rescue a Kubuntu installation where libc6 was 'downgraded' (absolutely nothing works anymore). Boot LiveCD, rescue mode. / is mounted on /target. So far, so good. Now I want to install the package using dpkg --root=/target, BUT dpkg doesn't seem to be installed on the alternate cd. Same goes for apt-get and aptitude. How can one install a package from the live environment?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Palbuddy1234> help please I'm trying to update blender and I'm using this website for help...http://www.ehow.com/how_8727375_upgrade-blender-ubuntu.html but the problem is that I get to ./configure and nothing happens thanks so much in advance
<Palbuddy1234> oh wrong channel! I'm sorry
<Palbuddy1234_> newbie help please I'm trying to update blender on my machine and have been following these directions...http://www.ehow.com/how_8727375_upgrade-blender-ubuntu.html however when I get to ./configure nothing happens, can someone help me please?
<Palbuddy1234_> thanks in advance of course
<BluesKaj> Palbuddy1234_, blender is in the software center reposiotry , why not install it there
<Palbuddy1234_> because it's not upgraded for the latest openshotvideo that I want to use
<Palbuddy1234_> it needs the higher version
<BluesKaj> did you try to run make after ./configure ?
<Palbuddy1234_> I can try..
<Palbuddy1234_> error message make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<BluesKaj> make sure you're in the blender folder , and you have build-essential installed
<Palbuddy1234_> I think I am as I'm in this directory '~/myBlender/blender-2.64-linux-glibc27-x86_64$'
<BluesKaj> hdo you see the readme and install text files there
<Palbuddy1234_> yes..one sec I'll read them :)
<BluesKaj> Palbuddy1234_, build-essential is necessary for the make/build phase of compiling
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey phoenix_firebrd
<Palbuddy1234_> okay well blender the executable works fine, but when I run openshotvideo it can only find the old version
<BluesKaj> sorry I'm not familiar with openshot
<Palbuddy1234_> ah well, thanks I suppose I'll just wait for it to be in the repository
<Palbuddy1234_> thanks for the help, learning linux step-by-step :)
<Palbuddy1234_> have a good day/night
<phoenix_firebrd> nepomuk forgets the indexed files after restart. the files are in drives which are mounted manually
<artao> just wanted to pop in to say: whoever decided to include Totem in Kubuntu (Ubuntu?) by default REALLY needs to be repeatedly kicked in the nuts
<artao> totem has got to be THE WORST media player I have ever used
<bazhang> artao, thats not appropriate
<artao> neither is Totem
<bazhang> artao, then use something else
<artao> ttfn
<artao> well, seeing how it's installed by default, it took awhile to figure out just how terrible it is
<phoenix_firebrd> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: does askubuntu.com support kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, good question , but I have no idea if it does
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is there something like that for the kde part apart from forms
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: *forums
<BluesKaj> maybe kubuntu-devel or kde-devel , phoenix_firebrd , I'm not real sure
<BluesKaj> seldom use askubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<ebravick_> So I've not installed KDE / Kubuntu for a few years - just installed some new boxes...  none of my DCOP stuff works.
<ebravick_> anyone know what happened to DCOP?
<ebravick_> (i.e. it doesn't appear to exist anymore...  at all?)
<artao> HA!!! Screw Totem!!! .. I installed the  VLC firefox plugin and BAM!!! divx IMMEDIATELY playes with absolutely NO problems ... .... I also removed all traces of Totem that I could find
<artao> so why isn't VLC the default and NOT the broken POS that is Totem?
<artao> GAHHH
<artao> I've found threads online going back at LEAST 6 years talking about how much Totem sucks and wondering why it's included with Ubuntu by default
<artao> ridiculous
<artao> Totem = bad media experience for end-users .. ... UNLESS they happen to be a linux guru and know exactly what extras to install and "fix"
<artao> if there were a #totem i would go rant about it there
<artao> it may come as a shock to linux gurus, but MOST people want to USE their computers, not fight with the OS
<artao> and i'm hardly a linux n00b ... i could NOT get Totem to work with DivX files. At. All.
<artao> and my reading turns up that THIS IS COMMON
<artao> ridiculous
<artao> utterly ridiculous
<bbeck> artao: Did totem come by default with Kubuntu, I thought it was a Gnome app?
<artao> i certainly don't recall ever installing it
<bbeck> weird
<artao> sorry for my ranting, but it has given me a headache
<xenoph> I don't appear to have Totem installed, and I do not believe I've uninstalled it.
<Shaan7> Riddell: hi!
<xenoph> Dragonplayer is the default player in 12.04.
<artao> well look at that. there IS something called DragonPlayer
<artao> no Firefox plugin tho
<artao> why isn't VLC in by default?
<artao> i have yet to find a better media player for ... well ... ANY OS
<eean> Dragon player w00t
<artao> it just plays anything. period.
<Riddell> hello Shaan7
 * eean logs out of his unity desktop to login to plasma, could only stand it about a day :)
<xenoph> I don't think I've had any issues with Dragonplayer as of yet. Needed to download some additional codecs, but it did all of that automatically.
<xenoph> Then again, I've not used it much.
<Shaan7> Riddell: wanted to give some updates, we wrote and had some review over a PMC announcement on dot, and few days back we were trying a release. However, it doesnt seem to work with the newer nepomuk we have in KDE 4.9 :/
<Shaan7> and as we had to remove the plasma-mobile dependency anyway, I think the release will happen once we're got rid of that and use the new nepomuk.
<Shaan7> Riddell: just wanted to keep you updated, felt very bad that nothing happened on the release front after you helped so much at akademy :(
<Riddell> Shaan7: aah nepomuk being pesky
<Riddell> Shaan7: spoken to vhanda about it?
<massy> hello
<Shaan7> Riddell: yea, its intended, all this time I was testing against 4.8.5 and something has changed in 4.9. It doesnt affect other stuff but PMC (sadly) uses half of its metadata from plasma mobile's datamodel and half from nepomuk directly
<Shaan7> and when it tries to use them at the same time, boom
<Shaan7> but yea, the fix should just take few days
<Shaan7> will keep you posted :)
<massy> hello everybody
<massy> there is somebody that can help me with ubuntu?
<massy> in first time, am sorry for my english is not well, i am italian
<guger> massy, yes we can!
<massy> hi guger sorry
<massy> i have a problem
<massy> okay?
<massy> i have installed ubuntu on my pc, 12.04 LTS
<massy> is fantastic
<massy> but my problem is that i dont know how install app by terminal
<guger> massy: I use: sudo apt-get install name_of_the_app
<massy> okay
<guger> and apt-cache search search terms to find package names
<massy> guger i have udes windows for a life and now i have installed ubuntu
<massy> i know that comand
<massy> sudo
<massy> because with windows there are too much virus
<massy> and one of these have formatted my HDD losing about 200gb of file
<guger> sudo is used to gain administrator privileges during the execution of the supplied command line
<massy> yes i know
<massy> sudo apt-get install name-of-pack
<massy> then password
<massy> then ask password
<guger> ask password?
<massy> yes
<massy> i open terminal
<massy> i install programm
<massy> example
<massy> sudo apt-get install skype
<massy> then ask password
<massy> password of root
<guger> just yours, not the root one, normally
<massy> okay
<massy> guger is difficul learn ubuntu by script, or terminal??
<guger> massy: no, it's just a set of commands
<massy> i must learn that
<massy> there is a site where i can learn?? freeware? ehehehe
<guger> Google is your best friend
<massy> okay
<massy> thank you guger
<massy> u are the best
<guger> but the shell you are using is called bash (I think) and when you want to do some sophisticated stuff you probably want to google that
<guger> bash scripting
<massy> okay bash scripting
<guger> but for the basic stuff you're probably happy with the normal commands
<massy> i install programs with software center of ubuntu
<massy> i must learn basic mode
<massy> not advanced
<massy> now for example, i use for irc a program called quassel irc
<massy> in automatic i am here in kubuntu irc
<BluesKaj> well, basic is the terminal IMO :)
<massy> but i use ubuntu
<massy> is the same?
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu | massy
<ubottu> massy: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<massy> okay
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<massy> okay i understand
<massy> i go on ubuntu site
<BluesKaj> kubuntu use the kde desktop , ubuntu uses gnome/unity
<massy> and i add an account on forum
<massy> understand
<massy> thank you blueskaj
<massy> u aregentle
<orated> Hello! How can I install plasma-active or kubuntu-active in Kubuntu 12.04? Can it be installed as a session type? Even after installing kubuntu-active package in Kubuntu 12.04 I'm not able to use it
<massy> hello everybody
<lordievader> Hey massy, how are you?
<massy> hi lord, i am fine thank you and you?
<lordievader> massy: I'm doing good, do you need help with something?
<massy> yes
<massy> i am sorry but am new on linux
<lordievader> !ask | massy
<ubottu> massy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<massy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<massy> eheheh
<massy> i told am new here
<phoenix_firebrd> certainly you are :D
<massy> ok
<DarthFrog> massy: No worries.  Everyone was new at some time.
<lordievader> massy: Nothing wrong with being new.
<massy> i am learning to use ubuntu
<massy> for now is fantastic
<massy> i like
<DarthFrog> massy:  Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<massy> ubuntu 12.04lts
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> massy: unity?
<massy> am italian
<massy> yes phoenix
<DarthFrog> massy:  This is not the support channel for Ubuntu.  This is #kubuntu.  You want #Ubuntu instead.
<massy> ok i must join there??
<phoenix_firebrd> massy: have you tried kubuntu?
<lordievader> massy: Or #ubuntu-it if you want the italian channel.
<DarthFrog> If you want help with Ubuntu, yes. :-)
<lordievader> At least I suspect it exists.
<DarthFrog> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<massy> okay this chan is on same serverof kubuntu??
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Thank you.
<massy> okay
<DarthFrog> massy:  If those channel names are highlighted, you can just click on them to join those channels.
<massy> but i understnad english
<massy> okay thank you
<massy> guys
<DarthFrog> massy:  There are many individual Ubuntu support channels in other languages.
<massy> good but i know italian
<massy> ehehehehe
<afink> anyone know if there will be any of this amazon integration bs in kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> massy:  If a user feels more comfortable in their own language, chances are they can get help in their language.  If they're comfortable in English, then the main #ubuntu channel is available for them.
<DarthFrog> afink: Doubtful.
<afink> thank goodness
<DarthFrog> afink:  Kubuntu development is community-based, not via Canonical.
<afink> no wonder its so much better!
<afink> thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> afink: As I understand it, the Amazon search results are part of a Unity lens.  Lenses are not implemented in Kubuntu.
<afink> thats what I read too, just wanted to make sure.
<DarthFrog> afink:  I don't know for sure one way or the other, please don't take my word as gospel. :-)  I'm just a user like you.
<orated> Hello! How can I install plasma-active or kubuntu-active in Kubuntu 12.04? Can it be installed as a session type? Even after installing kubuntu-active package in Kubuntu 12.04 I'm not able to use it
<avihay> orated: go to system settings->Workspace behaviour->workspace, do you have plasma active listed in the Workspace Type drop-down list?
<orated> avihay: I see only Desktop and Netbook options. No Plasma Active
<avihay> well the brute force way is to kill plasma-desktop and run plasma-active. it can probably be installed as a session type, I guess you can find the sessions folder copy the default kde entry and change it there
<orated> avihay: After installing kubuntu-active package, I logged out and selected session type as KDE Plasma Contours Active Workspace. It loads a splash screen with few curves and then stopped at a point. Something like stopping at Settings icon when KDE splash screen loads.
<avihay> well, I don't really have a clue, I did some searching, but I didn't find an answer, try killing plasma desktop and running plasma active
<avihay> I think the executable is called active-desktop and not plasma active, but I don't recall, you can check in synaptic
<orated> I'll try, thanks
<shadeslayer> afink: though you can get amazon search results in KRunner
<shadeslayer> i.e. if you want them :)
<SIR_Taco_> ?
<shadeslayer> well .. there's the amzn: keyword in krunner :)
<shadeslayer> so if you type something like : amzn:kindle : in krunner, hit enter > opens browser with search results
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: maybe on yours... not on mine. Sure you haven't added a krunner plugin?
<shadeslayer> yeah, you might have to enable some plugin
<shadeslayer> I usually enable all of them, so not sure which one provides that particular one
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: not sure... all mine are enabled, don't have an amazon option... possibly because I'm not using Rekonq?
<shadeslayer> SIR_Taco_: http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/09/online-search-results-in-the-shell/
<avihay> it would have been nice if the info button on the plug-in would show additional info like, say, usage info...
<shadeslayer> avihay: you could file a extra mile bug for that :)
<shadeslayer> atleast sounds like a extramile issue to me
<avihay> I agree
<avihay> umm, how?
<shadeslayer> feel free to discuss on #kde-quality
<shadeslayer> hm, let me find the wiki link
<Ramtron> How do I run a .jar file? It gives me a warning whenever I click open with JDK 7
<shadeslayer> avihay:
<shadeslayer> http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved/Extra_Mile
<shadeslayer> Ramtron: warning?
<shadeslayer> isn't that a good thing incase you accidentally download a malicious jar file
<Ramtron> Something about it isn't marked as an executable
<shadeslayer> ah
<Ramtron> How would I go about installing it?
<shadeslayer> right click file > Properties
<shadeslayer> under the permissions tab
<Ramtron> I see
<Ramtron> Could this be malicious?
<Ramtron> Torrented it.
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: seems I don't have 'plasma-runners-addons' installed (which has those krunners)
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> Ramtron: entirely possible
<Ramtron> But because it wasn't marked as executable is it more of a risk
<frafra> ss
<frafra> film
<avihay> well, if you hit the question mark in krunner, it shows you a list of what terms you can use
<Num83rGuy> I have a D-Link DWL 520 wireless card that is recognized but has no MAC address and receives no stations. Could anyone help?
<Num83rGuy> I am going to post this in #ubuntu as well.
<Num83rGuy> Sorry it's a little more active.
<SIR_Taco_> Num83rGuy: likely you need the older ath_pci driver, not the newer ath5k/ath9k drivers (had a problem with an older wireless 530 card)
<Num83rGuy> it is identified as an intersil using prisim 2.5 / 3
<SIR_Taco_> ah, not the chipset I expected
<dahlia> so I get a system notification that says to upgrade to "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" but I'm running kubuntu 11.10. If I press the "Upgrade" button, will it install ubuntu instead of kubuntu?
<dahlia> I need to do something because X has been terribly messed up since I did the last apt-get dist upgrade
<SIR_Taco_> dahlia: it should only update what is currently installed on your system (plus the odd program that might be required for the newer version of software you have installed). Gnome shouldn't be installed
<dahlia> ty
<dahlia> I should probably just install a new one since X is so messed up
<fparreira> ola..
<fparreira> algum brasileiro ?
#kubuntu 2012-10-10
<tacomaster> i was just wondering is the linux driver on par with the windows one for the intel hd 4000 because i know a while back intel gpu's didnt work to well in linux
<ledah> mm anyone knows if there is a widget to replace the system tray current one?
<RamchandraApte_> Riddel:are you Johnathan Riddel?
<uglyoldbob_> how can i run dual monitors (not cloned) on kubuntu and control which screen a fullscreen app draws on?
<rj45continuum> It should be screen 1, no?
<uglyoldbob_> what it i want it to draw on the other monitor?
<shadeslayer> RamchandraApte_: he is :)
<shadeslayer> uglyoldbob_: you can also try #kde if no one here knows :)
<shadeslayer> s/knows/replies
<uglyoldbob_> shadeslayer: ok ill try there
<superdreamkilla> What do I need to do to get Konqueror to play mp3 files?
<bazhang> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 1084 kB, installed size 3284 kB
<bazhang> superdreamkilla, you mean mouse over mp3 file play?
<superdreamkilla> I'm used to firefox on OS X, where the quicktime plugin will play mp3s when you click on them
<superdreamkilla> is there something similar I can do here?
<bazhang> mouse over does not work?
<superdreamkilla> no
<bazhang> do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<superdreamkilla> i'll check
<bazhang> ok
<RamchandraApte_> shadeslayer:i met him
<shadeslayer> okay ...
<superdreamkilla> no I didn't. Installing now
<superdreamkilla> Why aren't those installed by default? Aren't they really common?
<RamchandraApte_> they are propetiary
<RamchandraApte_> they are proprietiary
<superdreamkilla> I had Kubuntu 9.something. I don't remember, was it default back then?
<superdreamkilla> on 12.04 now
<superdreamkilla> It still doesn't work
<superdreamkilla> when I click on a link to an mp3, it downloads it and opens Amarok
<shadeslayer> I'd say that was expected behaviour
<superdreamkilla> how can I play them embedded in the browser window?
<shadeslayer> afaik there's no way to do that
<shadeslayer> konqueror works on kparts, and I don't recall seeing a kpart that could play mp3s
<shadeslayer> maybe dragon ... but not sure
<superdreamkilla> dragon plays them
<shadeslayer> ok, sec
<superdreamkilla> Amarok has awful performance on my old machine, for simple mp3s
<shadeslayer> hm, nope, no way that I can see to do it inside of konqueror
<shadeslayer> superdreamkilla: you can run : keditfiletype audio/mpeg
<shadeslayer> and then check the embedding tab to see if you can embed mp3 using any of the kparts
<shadeslayer> I don't see anything on my machine that'll allow me to embed mp3's
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> there we go
<shadeslayer> superdreamkilla: it works with a bit of hacking
<shadeslayer> run : keditfiletype audio/mpeg
<shadeslayer> Open the embedding tab
<shadeslayer> "Show file in embedded viewer"
<shadeslayer> Hit Add in "Service Preferences Order"
<shadeslayer> select the dragonplayer_part
<shadeslayer> Apply -> relaunch konqueror -> browse to mp3
<shadeslayer> though you can also do something like System Settings > File Associations > Click the audio group > Show file in embedded viewer
<shadeslayer> that'll set it to play all files in a embedded kpart
<superdreamkilla> thanks a lot
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> where can i controll the starttime of updatedb.mlocate?
<noaXess> it is always runnig if i'm working and then machine get's slow
<noaXess> and to dolphin, why are hidden elements in the Places bar alwas showing again? it are nfs shares i mount and on each mount, they apear in Places even i i set them to hidden..
<coolgoose> morning guys - i have a dual monitor setup. is there a chance to have the same panels cloned on the second screen ?
<hateball> hmmm, there is no Kubuntu merch any longer, or am I not looking in the right place
<hateball> I was looking to donate, but buying a sleek t-shirt would be nicer still
<ravloony> hello. does anybody else have issues with kmail and imap? It won't log in.
<ravloony> I know the settings are ok because they work for my phone
<Guest48737> hi.  anyone having problems when upgrading to quantal?
<RamchandraApte_> ns identify RamchandraApte py2c
<Fuzzles> i installed cd versiona and upgraded to kubuntu full ut how do i get rid f the dvd software so im back to cd version?
<Madgod> Hey guys. Could you tell me if it's possible to remove akonadi from Kubuntu without affecting anything else?
<Madgod> I don't know what it's good for but the akonadi agent keeps flooding my memory every 5 to 10 minutes, filling up until it hits 6 GB and everything crashes.
<Madgod> So I'd rather just get rid of that broken POS
<hateball> Madgod: You can disable it
<Madgod> How do I go about that?
<hateball> Well I guess you mean it's nepomuk that does these things
<Madgod> I don't know. I understand Akonadi has something to do with the filesystem?
<Madgod> That's where my familiarity ends.
<Madgod> Now as of the last couple (re)boots it started locking up my PC constantly
<hateball> akonadi is the server backend that keeps track of stuff like contacts etc. if you have a problem with RAM and disk thrashing, it's likely due to nepomuk (and strigi) indexing of files for use with krunner
<Madgod> I incidentally do not see the processes right now, but the akonadi_agent_something at that point was using like I said 6 GB of memory.
<Madgod> Aha
<hateball> Madgod: so you can go into settings for desktop search and untick nepomuk and strigi, if they are started
<Madgod> Does this serve an actual purpose?
<hateball> Madgod: That's where I'd start
<hateball> Madgod: Well it lets you alt+f2 and just type to find things
<hateball> Which, is lovely.
<Madgod> You mean calling commands won't be possible after I pull the plug n nepomuk?
<Madgod> *on
<hateball> tbh I'm not even sure about that :D
<Madgod> hateball, well I do have a gargantuan inbox, and email search is enabled.
<Madgod> Which I can safely dump since Kontact does not support it anyway
<Madgod> Hopefully that counts toward something
<hateball> It should
<Madgod> Oddly I found the memory quotum, which is set at 50 MB.
<Madgod> I wonder what made it blast clear over that
<Madgod> The commands seem to work just fine btw.
<hateball> Madgod: Well something else may well be messed up. I was just suggesting this as a first thing to try
<Madgod> Yeah, thanks for the assist hateball
<Madgod> It is stable for now, I'll see if the problem occurs again
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<monkeyjuice> morning phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> monkeyjuice: morning
<anja_versus> Hi. Not a *buntu problem, specifically... my router/DSL modem's setup webpage/webserver suddenly refuses connections,. but I can ping the router just fine @ 192.168.2.1, and am, in fact, online through it.  I'm afraid to reboot the router since I won't be able to get online again if I still can't get to the config page then...
<hateball> anja_versus: you may want to ask in ##networking
<anja_versus> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<adlez> Hey
<danni> can anybody here answer me this question :)
<danni> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308153
<ubottu> KDE bug 308153 in general "drag and drop not working." [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<anja_versus> still no answer :/
<Madgod> Hey
<Guest55397> hi. anyone having problems in the upgrade to quantal?
<Madgod> It's back again. akonadi_agent_launcher and akonadi_mailfilter_agent using 7.8 GB of RAM
<Madgod> I am this close to overwriting the binaries with null bytes
<lordievader> Guest55397: I think you should ask in #ubuntu+1.
<Guest55397> ok, thanks lordievader
<Madgod> Keeps coming back as well
<Madgod> Is Akonadi plain broken everywhere? Or is this just a freak bug that occurs cause it's wednesday afternoon?
<Madgod> Okay, after gauging it I can safely confirm that Akonadi eats up an additional 200MB of RAM every second.
<Madgod> Divided over roughly 12 processes
<hateball> Madgod: didnt you disable the mail index?
<Madgod> I did. However it came back.
<Madgod> I managed to hack it out of the system by removing references to it in config files, but that bricked my email client.
<Guest55397> anyone having broken kde-runtime in quantal?
<Madgod> Evidently Kontact can't live without
<BluesKaj> Madgod, which email client ?. if it's kmail then akonadi uses it as a mail server of sorts
<Madgod> Okay, I deleted every resources in the system settings under personal information
<BluesKaj> is used as a mail server ,. rather
<Madgod> Now I just need to deal with 3 akonadi_agent_launchers that are each 2 GB in size
<Madgod> Pardon, 2.5 by the time that sentence ended.
<BluesKaj> whynot just disable the akonadi server
<Madgod> And I see the resources are coming back on their own, too..
<Madgod> BluesKaj, cause then I can no longer use kontact
<Madgod> No kontact = no email = no work = no KDE
<BluesKaj> oh good luck , Madgod :)
<Madgod> I think I'll just drop this broken ass system and go back to gnome
<hateball> :/
<hateball> Madgod: is your stuff stored locally, or do you have an imap server etc?
<Madgod> IMAP
<hateball> you could try nuking the akonadi db and rebuilding
<Madgod> IMAP and synch'ed folders
<Madgod> So I can just.. Yeah exactly
<BluesKaj> Madgod, well, go ahead , gnome/unity has it's isues as well
<Madgod> BluesKaj, but it works.
<Madgod> I don't need to deal with it freezing up until I hit the reset button 10 minutes after launch
<BluesKaj> ok , bye :)
<Madgod> With no fixes in sight in the launchpad
<Madgod> It's a shame cause I was really digging it for the one week that this window manager worked.
<bux> bonjour
<BluesKaj> use thunderbird , kmail/kontact has had issues for over 3 yrs , most ppl whoi can't get ti to work gave up a long time ago
<bux> hi, i got an issue with flash on chromium
<bux> since today
<Madgod> BluesKaj, thunderbird is a bit too minimalistic for me. Evolution would be a good alternative though, and come to think of it I doubt that uses Akonadi..
<bux> i m not able to install the new pllugin
<Madgod> Thanks for that unwittingly helpful suggestion
<lordievader> bux: I saw that there was an update for flash, perhaps it is related.
<hateball> Madgod: Evolution uses evolution-data-server tho, not sure it's much better ;p but perhaps it wont totally hog your system at least
<Madgod> Pfft. It's up to 4 GB per process.
 * hateball uses html5 solutions for all the things, no headaches
<Madgod> *Anything* would be better hateball. After trying to get to work with very tight deadlines looming that put "dead" in the word, and obviously zero progress, I'll settle for pigeons that carry white/black marbles representing ones and zeroes.
<BluesKaj> Madgod, there are a lot of very good plugins for thunderbird that can whatever kmail/kontact can  do , or so I've been told by ppl who use it on the job ..I'm a home user so ne need for calendars etc
<bux> lordievader: i dunno, my system is update and I still can listen / watch stream
<BluesKaj> no need
<BluesKaj> bux you could try DLing the latest flash from adobe and placing the libflashplayer.so in /usr/bin/mozilla/plugins , that's where chromium looks for the flashplayer
<bux> ah
<bux> good point
<bux> i indicate the wrong folder ...
<BluesKaj> oops /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bux> BluesKaj: yup
<hateball> well, chromium has its own plugin folder as well. just fyi
<bux> i didnt find it
<hateball> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<bux> ok
<bux> hmm
<BluesKaj> hateball, well , chromium doesn't seem be looking down that path in some cases
<bux> well i cp the plugin in the mozilla folder
<bux> and it s works
<bux> so thx :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<hateball> I tend to just copy to my users plugin folder, since I am lazy and a single user :p
<Madgod> Evolution to the rescue. Thanks for the suggestions and letting me vent guys.
<BluesKaj> Madgod, does evolution run ok on KDE
<BluesKaj> ?
<Madgod> BluesKaj, so far.
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<Madgod> I do notice it's rendered somewhat differently.
<Madgod> The theme seems to resemble Thunar more than Gnome
<Madgod> But it all appears to work.
<hateball> Madgod: You can tweak settings for GTK apps in KDE
<hateball> assuming evolution still is gtk2
<Madgod> hateball, I'd think so yes.
<Guest91871> can someone help me im curious is there a way to install ndiswrapper without an internet connection?
<BluesKaj> Guest91871, only if you've already downloaded ndiswrapper and the associated device driver
<Madgod> BluesKaj, to come back on your earlier question, I have noticed an interesting GTK bug - the mouse icon for vertical resizing, has been replaced with the one for horizontal resizing :P
<Madgod> And what's up with ndiswrapper?
<BluesKaj> Madgod, ok , the only gnome app I run is Synaptic , still the best package manager IMO , but it seems quite well integrated in KDE with the defaults settings
<BluesKaj> I know this sort of offtopic , but i just inherited some Itunes m4a files, but they seem to be DRM'd since neither VLC nor Amarok can play them, any suggestions ?
<hackwater> BluesKaj: Have you tried using ffmpeg to convert them to mp3?
<pepee> hi. I installed quantal, and I'm getting "Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out", anyone knows what does it means?
<fuzzles> whats the advantages of adding the kubuntu backports ppa?
<BluesKaj> hackwater, yes , but the DRM prevents any conversions or playback
<hackwater> BluesKaj: So they're essentially m4p? That sounds like it may be tough. This looks interesting: http://all-streaming-media.com/streaming-media-faq/faq-playing-DRM-protected-m4p-AAC-Apple-iTunes-files.htm
<BluesKaj> hackwater,i don't have itunes installed on any pcs , so I guess I'm out of luck ..the challenge is to find a method to defeat the drm for audio by itunes ..not as easy as one would think
<hackwater> BluesKaj: Yeah, you need a key to decrypt encrypted files, or else you have to crack them, which may or may not be legal (IANAL)
<jonsaco> hola  comunidad me podrian ayudar
<phoenix_firebrd> !spanish | jonsaco
<ubottu> jonsaco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * BluesKaj isn't an apple fanboy , don't believe in their proprietary control over the songs even tho they're paid for.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: +1
<BluesKaj> btw that kind of drm control over a purchased song used to be illegal in Canada ...dunno if it still is tho
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: really?
<BluesKaj> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: in that case the piratebay people should live there :)
<BluesKaj> we used to have the "sony law" , made ithe 70s ..if you purchased any recording legally you were alowed to copy for your own use , as long as you didn't distribute it or resell it.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you mean the japanese sony?
<BluesKaj> piratebay would be illegal here
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: :(
<BluesKaj> well the canadian sony
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the company that manufactures the playstation?
<BluesKaj> sony was sued for selling blank tape
<phoenix_firebrd> some blank tapes or many?
<BluesKaj> any
<phoenix_firebrd> weired
<BluesKaj> the canadian equivalent of the US RIAA lost in court
<phoenix_firebrd> How is the law on copyright now?
<BluesKaj> if you can prove ownership you're allowed to copy media
<BluesKaj> only for your own use
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: If i am the owner why cant i distribute for free?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Did you mean a copy or  owner of the source?
<BluesKaj> because the the recipient didn't pay for it , and  if he does pay both the seller and purchaser arre breaking the law
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so torrents or illegal?
<BluesKaj> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh my god, thats very badf
<BluesKaj> t5here are legal torrent s btw
<BluesKaj> not all torrents are illegal
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what if your wrote a book and you want to give it free to others?
<BluesKaj> if you publish the book and copyright it yourself then yes , it's legal to do what you want with it.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: in that case its good
<BluesKaj> I think that's the case in most coutries , phoenix_firebrd
<BluesKaj> countries
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Here in my place no one cares about copyright except for the movie industries
<BluesKaj> nobody cares maybe , but I'll bet it's still against the law to copy and sell copyrighted media without a royalty agreement with the owner
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<darkcrow666> why ubuntu sucks so much ?
<darkcrow666> from 12.04 version ubuntu has died
<darkcrow666> kubuntu is the best.
<Peace-> darkcrow666: nice
<lordievader> darkcrow666: Matter of opinion, for some unity is hell for others it is heaven.
 * Peace- has released showebkam
<darkcrow666> unity 3d is not heaven or hell its just not working
<darkcrow666> they use compiz !!!! Even noobs know that compiz right now is a dead project ! Compiz will screw your WHOLE EXPERIENCE.
<darkcrow666> UBUNTU DEVELOPERS ARE NOOBS
<darkcrow666> OR THE DONT USE LINUX
<lordievader> darkcrow666: Jumping to conclusions if you ask me...
<darkcrow666> Lord .. wait ! do you have ubuntu installed on your pc ?
<Peace-> darkcrow666: ok ... just go on #ubuntu-devel and say that
<lordievader> darkcrow666: It is somewhere yes, however I do not use it.
<Peace-> darkcrow666: and btw this is not a chat it's a channel where people find help
<lordievader> darkcrow666: I dislike it too, but I do not voice my dislike.
<OerHeks> 12.10 / unity 6  screws it much nices, darkcrow666.
<OerHeks> c/nicer
<darkcrow666> lol
<darkcrow666> i will laugh when you will start using it
<Peace-> !chat | darkcrow666 OerHeks lordievader
<ubottu> darkcrow666 OerHeks lordievader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Peace-> OerHeks:  lordievader sorry :D
<netrunner_> hellow
<lordievader> The ubottu needs an update, this is #kubuntu and the offtopic is #kubuntu-offtopic...
<lordievader> Hey pollob_, how are you?
<daviddoria> I have mounted a share and I can see it in dolphin. How do I get to that directory in a terminal? I read that it should be ~/.cache/gvfs, but I don't have that directory? (KDE from Ubuntu 12.04)
<lordievader> daviddoria: Have you mounted the share through dolphin?
<daviddoria> lordievader, yes
<Peace-> daviddoria:  ~ = your home
<daviddoria> Peace-, yes, I don't have /home/doriad/.cache/gvfs
<Peace-> mmm
<lordievader> daviddoria: That is the reason why I use the terminal to mount it, anyhow you could use "find" to find it.
<Peace-> daviddoria: have you tried to show the hidden files in dolphin ?
<daviddoria> Peace-, I can see everything in dolphin. I am trying to navigate to a directory that I can see in dolphin from a terminal
<lordievader> Peace-: A terminal doesn't care wheter it is hidden or not...
<Peace-> ls ~/.cache/gvfs daviddoria
<daviddoria> lordievader, there are tons of options for the mount that I'm not sure how to do from a terminal - I thought there would just be someting like "right click -> open this location in a terminal" or something
<daviddoria> or a different place where everything gets mounted
<lordievader> daviddoria: Ah that is something you can do, open the share from dolphin, then right-click -> action -> open a terminal here. And then a "pwd" to see where you are.
<daviddoria> lordievader, I dont have an "action" in the right click menu
<daviddoria> weird... i do have "actions" in a normal folder
<lordievader> daviddoria: I'm sorry it is "Actions"
<daviddoria> but not in the share
<lordievader> daviddoria: What happens when you press F4?
<lordievader> daviddoria: It should open a terminal within dolphin.
<daviddoria> lordievader, F4 seems to do nothing even from a normal directory
<Peace-> daviddoria: you should get something like this with f4 http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/10/plasma-desktopps1909.png
<daviddoria> ah, my function lock was not on
<daviddoria> (silly new keyboards)
<daviddoria> but unfortunately from the share, F4 just brings me to ~ in the terminal
<daviddoria> lordievader, I am doing a "sudo find / -name "file.txt"" for a file I know is in the directory, is that how I might find it?
<lordievader> daviddoria: Read this first: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/dolphin-mount-points-where-4175423919/
<lordievader> daviddoria: Seems like dolphin uses some dirty tricks to mount the share.
<daviddoria> oh weird
<daviddoria> lordievader, any clues how to set these properties in a command line mount command? http://pastebin.com/vkXzQtPp
<bjrohan> I need some guidance using WINE, namely 1.) wine deletes the exe file that I put in its //windows32 directory when I exit the program 2.) How do I set up wine to run a program in a different directory namely my /home/user/downloads
<lordievader> daviddoria: What kind of share are you trying to mount? A samba/cifs share?
<daviddoria> lordievader, yes
<lordievader> daviddoria: Let's see how did that go again...
<avihay> bjrohan:  wine /home/user/downloads/<program full name>  ?
<daviddoria> lordievader, I have some notes from a long time ago that say "sudo mount -t cifs arcvfs.arc.rpi.edu matlabMount -o user=doria"
<lordievader> daviddoria: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<daviddoria> but I get "wrong fs type"
<bjrohan> avihay thank you!
<lordievader> daviddoria: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<daviddoria> lordievader, ok, now I get "mount.cifs: bad UNC (\arcvfs.arc.rpi.edu)"
<daviddoria> with: sudo mount -t cifs \\arcvfs.arc.rpi.edu matlabMount -o user=doriad
<lordievader> daviddoria: Are you not forgetting the mount folder? Now it seems you just have the server's adress.
<daviddoria> I also tried with arcvfs.arc.rpi.edu/Software/matlab (and the matlabMount is where I want to mount it to)
<daviddoria>  @ lordievader
<daviddoria> ah, it worked
<daviddoria> sudo mount -t cifs //arcvfs.arc.rpi.edu/Software/matlab matlabMount -o user=doriad
<daviddoria> great
<lordievader> daviddoria: Ah, good to hear.
<daviddoria> lordievader, thanks a ton for your help
<lordievader> daviddoria: No problem.
<pepee> hi. how do I reconfigure ktp-contaclist?
<pepee> the password is wrong, and it won't let me configure it, ktp crashes...
<pepee> oh, it worked now. I upgraded to quantal today
<bjrohan> I am having a problem with WINE deleting the .exe.file after I exit said .exe program, is there a setting I can change?
<L3top> Wine should not ever delete an .exe...
<madconqueror> Hi there.. a question about connecting to MS Exchange Servers... on my Android 4.0 phone there's this ActiveExchange sync ...err... software,  that does what I need (fetch email and contacts from the exchange server of a customer)... Is there anything like it - or a way to do something comparable - from Kubuntu?
<Eliminator> hello?
<madconqueror> Hi Eliminator
<lynnew2012> oooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lynnew2012> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
#kubuntu 2012-10-11
<zacarias> I have installed Nautilus, but there are no icons. Actually, there is just a generic white icon for all the folders, no theme icons. Any idea?
<SIR_Taco_> zacarias: possibly install 'gnome-icon-theme-full' ? Nautilus is a GTK program... KDE is based on Qt
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: Thanks, I'll try that
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: Well, now I have the icons, it worked, but... I don't have my KDE theme (Faenza) icons, but some awful icons... :-)
<SIR_Taco_> zacarias: ok... what settings do you have under System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK Appearance
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've an odd problem.  In my KDE System Settings, I have firefox set as my default web browser.  In Thunderbird, though (and possibly other programs), clicking links always opens in Chrome.
<Crell> How do I force it to listen to my default and use Firefox?
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: Widget Style: oxygen-gtk, and "Use my KDE fonts on GTK+ applications"
<SIR_Taco_> zacarias: do you have "gtk configuration" as an option on the left?
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: No :-(
<SIR_Taco_> zacarias: what version of KDE are you using?
<zacarias> 4.8. I'm on Kubuntu 12.04
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: 4.8. I'm on Kubuntu 12.04
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: I noticed I have a kde-config-gtk package installed
<SIR_Taco_> might be worth updating to the latest backports if you don't have the following: http://postimage.org/image/n5bnfpmzr/   http://postimage.org/image/yrbi4wdp7/
<SIR_Taco_> then you can remove the gnome icon theme
<zacarias> SIR_Taco_: You're right, I don't have those option. I'll try to see what happens. Thanks!
<capitaninsaneoh> I accidentially added lamp to my desktop (2 consoles open) and I removed it and lost KDE.  I've since put it back with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but now I still see Mysql running on 3306.  Is this right?
<capitaninsaneoh> Should it be there or should i remove it?  How do I remove ONLY it and not KDE
<shadeslayer> just installing kubuntu-desktop won't remove LAMP
<shadeslayer> apt-get doesn't work that way
<capitaninsaneoh> I removed AMP with tasksel
<capitaninsaneoh> but it left mysql
<shadeslayer> amarok uses mysql iirc
<SIR_Taco_> yes it does, and akondai too I believe
<shadeslayer> % apt-cache depends amarok | grep mysql                                                                      shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer>   Depends: libmysqlclient18
<shadeslayer>   Suggests: libqt4-sql-mysql
<shadeslayer> so yeah
<FloodBotK1> shadeslayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> FloodBotK1: oh you
<capitaninsaneoh> But it never showed up as an open port (from an nmap scan) before I messed my machine up
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've an odd problem.  In my KDE System Settings, I have firefox set as my default web browser.  In Thunderbird, though (and possibly other programs), clicking links always opens in Chrome.  How do I force it to listen to my default and use Firefox?
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem with a raid array, I see a removed drive in the array and cant figure out how to remove it using mdadm
<capitaninsaneoh> Can I remove mysql without removing KDE?
<capitaninsaneoh> Should mysql port be visible to nmap scan on Kubuntu machine 12.04?
<capitaninsaneoh> I remember IPP and Cups should be there but don't remember mysql port 3306
<uglyoldbob> port 3306 is the mysql server, it would indicate that is running
<capitaninsaneoh> uglyoldbob, how do I disable it?
<uglyoldbob> do you have any need for it at all?
<uglyoldbob> try "dpkg -l | grep mysql" (the first is an ehl adn the second is pipe)
<uglyoldbob> it should show a list of packages related to mysql
<capitaninsaneoh> sudo update-rc.d mysql-server remove
<capitaninsaneoh> ?
<uglyoldbob> i dont think that is the best solution for you
<uglyoldbob> you should be able to completely remove it with "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server"
<capitaninsaneoh> wont that remove kde
<uglyoldbob> it will show a list of packages that it wants to remove and ask you yes/no
<capitaninsaneoh> it claims its not installed
<capitaninsaneoh> but nmap shows 3306 open
<uglyoldbob> what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep mysql" ?
<capitaninsaneoh> but not from remote
<capitaninsaneoh> http://paste.kde.org/566570/
<capitaninsaneoh> uglyoldbob, that pastebin is for you
<uglyoldbob> try "sudo apt-get -s remove mysql-server-5.5"
<capitaninsaneoh> not installed
<pepee> reboot?
<pepee> ah, he left
<14WAAITY1> Quassel IRc (12.04) doesn't obey my language settings, I've got LANGUAGE=en.GB-utf8, LANG=en.GB-utf8, but still my Quassel IRC client is using norwegian language. Anybody had similar problems ?
<cosmicb> Quassel IRc (12.04) doesn't obey my language settings, I've got LANGUAGE=en.GB-utf8, LANG=en.GB-utf8, but still my Quassel IRC client is using norwegian language. Anybody had similar problems ?
<lordievader> !patience | cosmicb
<ubottu> cosmicb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<cosmicb> I'm in norway though, but I've always used english lang
<cosmicb> lordievader: didn't mean to stress, ust noticed my nick was wrong and that I was on FreeNode in an other channel
<lordievader> cosmicb: No worries.
<cosmicb> :)
<cosmicb> I do have setup several locale's in my .bashrc where I f.example use nb_NO-utf8 for lc_numeric and others, see http://pastebin.com/uG2Atudn
<cosmicb> mabye Quassel is getting confused (?)
<lordievader> cosmicb: What does you locale variable say? (In a terminal run "locale")
<cosmicb> lordievader see http://pastebin.com/uG2Atudn
<lordievader> cosmicb: You would think it would simply be in English, wouldn't you.
<cosmicb> lordievader (?)
<lordievader> cosmicb: Doesn't Quassel have its own language settings? Independent from the locale variable?
<cosmicb> lordievader: looking into it
 * cosmicb havent been in kde for many many years
<cosmicb> lordievader: you're right, it did have it's own language settings. I missed that setting the first time I checked :p
 * cosmicb passing a beer to lordievader
<lordievader> cosmicb: Beer early in the morning? Can you make it coffee :P
<cosmicb> lordievader: you're right ! here you go :p
<lordievader> cosmicb: :)
<Guest99153> I have a serious issue. a tech came over and was hooked up to my router . now theres a rouge mac address that keeps appearing tho i blocked it . it still pops up after deletion so theres something left in my house i beleave . also he/she setup a 2nd bridge in prmiscous mode what do i do!!!!!!
<whyme1234> anyone heard of such a thing
<cosmicb> Guest99153 : I'd find the ip address for that mac and nmap it
<lordievader> whyme: Try ##networking, this is a Kubuntu support channel.
<whyme1234> i did
<whyme1234> all 1000 ports closed
<cosmicb> whyme1234 follow lordievaders advise
<Smurphy> Morning ....
<fuzzles> ive got a question how come when i used to use ubuntu it was good till unity only cuz unity isnt me switched to linux mint for ages but packages always breaking and now using kubuntu nd packages are fine what is mint doign to messing up the os?
<DarthFrog> fuzzles: Wrong place to ask.  We're Kubuntu support, not Linux Mint.
<fuzzles> DarthFrog: i know im suing kubuntu now i was just curious of the case if anyone knows because its ubuntu bases yet there packages always break
<DarthFrog> Perhaps they're not doing sufficient amount of testing prior to release.
<fuzzles> DarthFrog: ok thanks its because of the breaking i finally left them and as i liked there kde and found out they just use kubuntu repos thats what i tried
<lxuser__> huhu
<lxuser_> test test
<lxuser__> blbubb
<lxuser__> kannnoob
<CosmicB> hmm, where do I change mouse theme in kde (kubuntu 12.04) ?
<lordievader> CosmicB: System Settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Cursor Theme
<CosmicB> lordievader: AH, thnx
 * CosmicB like Oxygen White
<Peace-> CosmicB: there is a serch box btw
<Peace-> search*
<CosmicB> Peace : yeah, tride that one, but I didn't get the hint :p
<CosmicB> my head connects workspace with virtual desktops :\ , if I'd hold my mous over workspace appearance I'd figured it out though :)
<lordievader> The System Settings is very illogic if you ask me...
<hateball> I think there was a GSoC project to sort it out for 4.10 or some such
 * hateball just uses krunner
<Peace-> lordievader: i dunno i always search
<Peace-> and fount it out
<Peace-> CosmicB: mmm look at the list http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/11/plasma-desktopfk1909.png
<Peace-> there is mouse theme
<CosmicB> Peace: thnx
<CosmicB> Peace what are U running in your panel, those application icons (?) looking nice.
<Peace-> CosmicB: that is my own panel made in javascript
<Peace-> it's called icontask
<CosmicB> Peace: ah, nice !
<Peace-> CosmicB: there is a packaged debian in my ppa btw
<CosmicB> Peace: ok, cool feature, I might try that out
<Peace-> CosmicB: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=147589
<CosmicB> Peace : already there :p
<Peace-> CosmicB: you can try it out even now without install that
<Peace-> if you do sudo apt-get install plasma-wdiget-* it will install a lots of stuff it should be ... plasma-widget-icontask
<CosmicB> everytime I'm back in kde I'm wondering what made me use gnome (and recently unity) for so long :p
<CosmicB> Peace: nice work ! I'm gonna check out those panels more thorough at a later time
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ptomblin> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<monkeyjuice> hey there phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> monkeyjuice: hi
<bjrohan> Is there a widget that allows you to see, compose, and reply to gmail on your desktop by chance? I have found the gmail notifier.
<orated> Hello! Kubuntu 12.04 KDE 4.8.5 Under System Settings > Display and Monitor > Screen Saver .. I've enabled "Allow widgets on screen saver" option. I've a virtual keyboard widget added in screen saver to test whether it can allow me to type password using it instead of keyboard. But, it doesn't. It allows either the widget or the unlock dialog to work independently, not simultaneously. Is there a way I can have the widget work to unlock screen?
<milovan> hi, is there a way to set numpad numbers as shortcuts in kde?
<insulina> hello, may shift keys just stop working, how can i solve this '
<orated> milovan: Krunner (Alt+F2) > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Mcklaren> hi
<bjrohan> I have Samba I believe installed on 2 computers, one Ubuntu the other Kubuntu. I would like to access the Ubuntu machine's drives/folders, how do I do this from my Kubuntu machine? Everything is set up properly, as I can get to both machines via my android phone albeit using internet vs intarnet setup
<ner0x> Is it possible to save all my settings and move them to another computer?
<jessie> ner0x: Copy you .kde and .config directories in your home directory.
<jessie> That should pretty well cover your KDE settings.
<jessie> If you want to copy all your settings, copying your whole home directory should cover that pretty well.
<bjrohan> How do I go about finding other computers on my home network in Kubuntu?
<uomo_bonga> you want to find samba shares?
<bjrohan> Yes
<bjrohan> I have Samba on both machines, I also have the office machine I am looking for set up as a static IP
<uomo_bonga> ok, do you don't find them on dolphin right?
<bjrohan> I don't. In dolphin on the right I clicked Network, then selected FTP, placed the network address for the computer I am looking for but I get an error message
<jessie> Samba is not the same as FTP
<bjrohan> How to I use the Samba Share? When I go to the option in Dolphin all I see is workgroups
<jessie> Select the workgroup your computers are in.
<jessie> Then your computer should come up.
<bjrohan> That is where I now get lost
<bjrohan> I only see what looks like a default workgroup icon
<bjrohan> How do I make sure that Sambma share is set up right on both computers?
<jessie> That, I can't really help you with.
<jessie> My Samba skills are not amazing.
<uomo_bonga> so inside "workgroup" you don't find any share?
<bjrohan> I don't. I am not 100% positive that either system is set up correctly :-(
<uomo_bonga> ok, do you know the ip address of the host with the remote share?
<bjrohan> 192.168.0.2
<bjrohan> for internal router of course
<uomo_bonga> ok, now try this
<bjrohan> I did just open the KDE Samba control panel and it says I don't have a config file
<bjrohan> ok
<uomo_bonga> open dolphin properties and check the option "editable location bar"
<bjrohan> did that
<bjrohan> Or I should say Done now
<uomo_bonga> put this on the location bar: smb://192.168.0.2
<bjrohan> WHOOP there it is
<uomo_bonga> found your shared folders?
<bjrohan> Yep, that way I can
<bjrohan> Now I can make a shortcut of these folders on the left pain and it will remain there?
<uomo_bonga> check if you see the files, and if you can create a file (if you want write access)
<uomo_bonga> yep that should probably work as long as the ip address of the remote machine doesn't changes
<bjrohan> It shouldn't I have it set up in the router
<bjrohan> I do have an issue in the other machine, I can't figure out where a USB drive mounts
<DarthFrog> bjrohan:  Likely under /media
<bjrohan> Na, not there, the floppies and CD-ROMs are
<bjrohan> I don't have access to the root dir on that machine via samba, just media, and then my user directory. On that machine I can't find it either, using xfce on that one
<uomo_bonga> check if it's mounted, write "mount" on a shell, if it's mounted you should see it listed
<bjrohan> I rebooted that machine and it can now find it. Thank you for all your help!
<uomo_bonga> :)
<bjrohan> On a similar note, what is the best program in Kubuntu for backups to a drive on another computer?
<bjrohan> Just looking to backup my home directory
<Belial`> backintime-kde
<bjrohan> ok
<jessie> I love back in time.
<jessie> My hourly backup just finished.
<uomo_bonga> sounds like worth trying
<jessie> It's similar to time machine, but a little more involved.
<jessie> And by involved I mean configurable.
<bjrohan> While on my laptop, and accessing the USB drive on my other machine, I can create folders, I can't seem to delete them, it says can't access trash
<Belial`> there's one issue i have with backintime, and i think it's more or less with rsync..
<Belial`> certain files won't copy over.
<Belial`> is that because of the filesystem i'm using for my external?
<sithlord48> what is the filesystem?
<Belial`> fat32
<Belial`> i forget the actual files that i had issues with. certain img files, certain video files.
<sithlord48> then quite possibly . you can't store some characters in fat32 that you can in ext4
<Belial`> ok
<Belial`> i'll try formatting it to ext4
<sithlord48> if you are only using it for back up you should also disable the reserve space on the drive
<Belial`> ok
<sithlord48> you can use the command "tune2fs -m 0 <device> . by default when you make an ext partition it will reserve 5% for roots use. if you are not booting from the drive then you don't need to reserve this space.
<Belial`> thanks, sithlord48
<sithlord48> your most welcome Belial`
#kubuntu 2012-10-12
<carlunchi> Hello
<carlunchi> was a placer !!!!
<mechanical_snail> Hello.
<alessandro_> Hi
<Kheo> hello where can I report me banned
<Kheo> ?
<Kheo> abusse report ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ops
<Kheo> lol the man who's making abusse it's helping with abusse issues
<Kheo> ^^
<Kheo> ha ha ha..
<Kheo> hello can anyone help me ?
<zacarias> After an upgrade, I lost my "jumping icon" when launching an app. It was replaced by a "flashing icon". Any ideas?
<Nine_9> hey guys, do you know a simple tool (preferably command line only) that can store network data in a file, some kind of advanced network monitor or something?
<Dragnslcr> Nine_9- try searching for command line programs that use libpcap
<Nine_9> Dragnslcr: ok. thanks :)
<Dragnslcr> For a GUI program, you'd probably want wireshark
<naught101> How can I make kubuntu shut down at ~5% battery power?
<naught101> Ah, never mind, found it.
<naught101> I don't really understadn why part of itis under activities though
<Peace-> naught101: systemsettings => search box => battery =>
<naught101> thanks Peace-
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MySystem> hello how to show used pointer device driver and a list with availables will be nice too
<bux_> hi,
<bux_> someone knows a way to link files in a folder, by using a flie containing all the relative adress ?
<frogonwheels> bux_: you mean symbolic links?
<bux_> yup
<bux_> i have a list of files with the absolute path
<bux_> and i dont want to copy them, justlink them
<frogonwheels> bux_: just make a bash script that reads the file  and links each to the dir.
<lordievader> bux_: I believe the command was: ln -s <target> <location>
<lordievader> bux_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/creating-soft-link-or-symbolic-link/
<bux_> i m on ln help
<MySystem> does anybody know how to get the active pointer device driver
<frogonwheels> bux_:  something like this: https://gist.github.com/3879040
<bux_> frogonwheels: yup, something like that, thx, i test that
<frogonwheels> MySystem: start with:   ls /sys/bus/hid/drivers/
<MySystem> real nice thx
<MySystem> but why start which isnt't listed now ?
<frogonwheels> MySystem: Could you try that sentence again please?
<MySystem> of course, you said "start with" this indicates that there are other ways which list more
<MySystem> or other thing
<frogonwheels> MySystem: I'm just nudging you in the right direction. gg now!
<MySystem> gg?
<bux_> frogonwheels: how cool ! very helpful !
<bux_> thx
<bux_> gg = good game -.-
<frogonwheels> gg = gotta go
<MySystem> ah ok then thx and a nice day
<ncfi1013> VIDEO_TS.BUP, VIDEO_TS.IFO, VIDEO_TS.VOB, VTS_01_0.BUP, VTS_01_0.IFO, VTS_01_0.VOB...who can tell me how to properly burn these files to a dvd so its playable?
<bazhang> ncfi1013, using devede?
<capitaninsaneoh> I added by accident apache/mysql/PHP with tasksel and then removed them but now I see Mysqld is still on my machine.  I see it when I do a ps-ef but I can't seem to get rid of it with chkconfigHow do I get rid of it?
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: if you reboot, it will be gone
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: it's just running in memory
<ikonia> you've removed the package.
<Pici> (also (k)ubuntu doesn't use chkconfig)
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, I did and it is still there
<capitaninsaneoh> Pici,  what do I use then to remove the upstart items?
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: did you remove the mysql-server packge
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: you may have just removed the client
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, Package mysql-server is not installed, so not removed
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: please do a "sudo dpkg -l | grep mysql"
<genii-around> Probably it installed something like mysql-server-X.X    where X is some version
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, http://paste.kde.org/567590/
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: lots of mysql there
<capitaninsaneoh> how do I disable it from running on my machine
<ikonia> you wanted to remove them
<ikonia> if you don't need them - remove them
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, last time I did that it hozed my KDE
<ikonia> no it didn't
<ikonia> removing mysql server does not break kde
<capitaninsaneoh> yes it removed the kde desktop and I had to readd it
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<capitaninsaneoh> all I removed was AMP with tasksel
<ikonia> kde desktop does not depend on mysql serer
<ikonia> server
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop?
<capitaninsaneoh> yes
<bazhang> that is a metapackage, breaks nothing
<capitaninsaneoh> had to CTRL ALT F1 and get it again
<bazhang> completely unnecessary unless you are upgrading versions
<ikonia> bazhang: correct
<bazhang> capitaninsaneoh, it does not break a thing
<bazhang> !metapackage | capitaninsaneoh
<ubottu> capitaninsaneoh: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<capitaninsaneoh> sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-core-5.5
<capitaninsaneoh> [sudo] password for joe:
<capitaninsaneoh> Reading package lists... Done
<capitaninsaneoh> Building dependency tree
<capitaninsaneoh> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBotK1> capitaninsaneoh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capitaninsaneoh> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<capitaninsaneoh> sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> just dump it in a pastebin if it's long
<bazhang> capitaninsaneoh, metapackages are nothing to fret about
<capitaninsaneoh> it hozed my desktop by removing it
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: what package
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, mysql-server-core-5.5
<capitaninsaneoh> see above - it want to remove ALL of that UNRELATED stuff
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: I can't ee anything above as you where muted for flooding the channel
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275169/
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, Sorry bout that there it is in pastebin
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: got it
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: can you please run "apt-cache depend update-manager-kde"
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: put it in a pastebin please.
<capitaninsaneoh> sudo apt-cache depend update-manager-kde
<capitaninsaneoh> E: Invalid operation depend
<ikonia> depends
<ikonia> sorry
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275176/
<ThePunisher> !list
<ubottu> ThePunisher: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: ok, so as you can see, nothing there depends on mysql-server-core
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: so you have an additional package that may/maynot depend on mysql-core
<ikonia> capitaninsaneoh: check each package to see which one depends on mysql
<Torch> akonadi would be the obvious guess, right?
<ikonia> Torch: it would be a good guess
<Torch> on which plasma unfortunately depends, so uninstalling akonadi is not an option
<ikonia> well, lets find out which one it is
<ikonia> I'd be very dissapointed if you need a mysql server to run a desktop
<capitaninsaneoh> all  30 some odd packages?  Can't I just disable Mysqld?
<ikonia> mysqld should not be running after a reboot
<ikonia> it's imporant to put in the leg work
<capitaninsaneoh> mysql     1083     1  0 10:35 ?        00:00:02 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<capitaninsaneoh> Is there something like chkconfig for upstart?
<ikonia> no, it works different, it depends on config files sadly
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, Is there a gui for it yet?
<ikonia> no
<capitaninsaneoh> =(
<capitaninsaneoh> Damn it why won't mysql die!
<capitaninsaneoh> Well, just on my machine.. =)
<ikonia> why won't it die ?
<ikonia> have you just tried stopping it or killing it ?
<Torch> akonadi needs a backend. mysql is the default. you can disable akonadi and it will stop mysql (iirc), but you cannot uninstall it
<ikonia> Torch: did you just check the depends ?
<Torch> no
<Torch> this is just off the top of my head
<SIR_Taco> mysql is required by akondai-backend-sql for storing indexed file/messaging/meta-data/etc.
<ikonia> is akondai-backend-sql a requirement of the desktop ?
<Torch> an akonadi backend is a requirement of akonadi server
<Torch> and akonadi server is a requirement of plasma 8for the calendar widget)
<ikonia> but is akondai-backend-sql required or is it an optional choice
<Torch> why not check yourself? ;-)
<SIR_Taco> you can change the backend to sqlite, or postresql...
<SIR_Taco> under System Settings -> Personal Information is all the resources that akonadi uses and you can alter them to your liking, or remove them. System Settings -> Desktop Search contains all the settings for Neopmuk (which I believe also uses an sql backend) and you can disable it entirely if you don't wish to index your users files
<ikonia> Torch: because I don't have a kde system, or I would have done
<ikonia> and this isn't my problem and to be honest, I'm no longer interested
<BluesKaj> akonadi and nepomuk are fine for on the job installs , home users probly don't have much use for either one , unless they work from home
<Torch> even home users like to read mail sometimes
<Torch> and akonadi is the technical solution the kdepim devs chose and it's been discussed to death ;-)
<BluesKaj> yeah Torch that's why i use thunderbird , i don't need a clunky mailserver for mysetup
<BluesKaj> I used to like kmail till they attached that ball and chain to it
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: Kmail makes my head hurt... I'm a Thunderird user as well
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, it's not a really amtter of preference for me , kmail/kontacy just don't work on my system for more than few days then the segfaults start and they become worse and worse over time
<BluesKaj> and the bugreports are 50 duplicates deep on it
<BluesKaj> if not more
<SIR_Taco> haven't had it segfault on me (well not since I tested kmail 2 for the sake of testing and helping out)... but I find it trys to do too much, and I just want to read my mail :)
<BluesKaj> thunderbird works well and serves  mail from 3 different servers , my ISP email and 2 webmails
<BluesKaj> serves is probly not technically correct , but you get the gist
<SIR_Taco> yep
<Nine_9> hey guys, is there a plugin or something to easily toggle speed limiter in ktorrent, like the turtle button in transmision?
<Nine_9> it's annoying to have to type the upload and download limits every time
<Nine_9> I'd like a one-clicker
<Nine_9> :)
<lordievader> Nine_9: You know you can simply use transmission under kde/kubuntu?
<Nine_9> lordievader: i know, but i'd like to use ktorrent :). It has more options and supports utorrent's microTP, maybe deluge is an alternative
<Nine_9> transmission is very basic
<lordievader> Nine_9: Isn't there some global setting in the preferences menu?
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, i fixed it
<Nine_9> lordievader: there are, but i'd like a way to configure the speed limit and quickly swittch it on/off
<lordievader> Nine_9: I see, hmm, I'm sorry I have to say that nothing springs to mind.
<Nine_9> lordievader: ok, thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Nine_9> maybe i could make a plugin myself
<capitaninsaneoh> ikonia, you there?
<Sven_Oostenbrink> On kubuntu 12.04, I am trying to add spanish spell checking, but I don't see spanish in the list there.. I've installed the spanish language, but I only see 5 sorts of english and hebrew (why?? I have not installed hebrew at all).. No spanish.. What could fix this?
<chachan> Sven_Oostenbrink, I have spanish installed
<chachan> spell checking and english UI
<genii-around> Sven_Oostenbrink: Is the package kde-l10n-es  installed?
<Sven_Oostenbrink> genii-around: yes
<Sven_Oostenbrink> chachan: I have spanish UI now even, and still I dont see the spellchecker.. Do I need to reboot mayhbe?
<chachan> Sven_Oostenbrink, mm no, don't you see it on System Settings > Locale > Spell Checker?
<chachan> aptitude search spell | egrep ^i
<chachan> which packages related with spelling do you have installed?
<Guest52533> hi kworld!
<Guest52533> this is a fresh install of kubuntu 12.04, some problems still...
<Guest52533> the main one is that i cannot copy from xterm or emacs into firefox (web page dialog field). Please help me to identify the source..
<Guest91562> nick
<Guest91562> hallo?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: hello
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: new to linux?
<Guest52533> phoenix_firebird: no, kubuntu 7 is still on my old acer... but the new install was far away from what i expected. had to google a lot
<Guest52533> phoenix_firebird: here i can copy+paste, it is a problem with firefox, any1 still observed it?
<Guest52533> some other problems that i should maybe mention: .bash_history came with root:root rights. I had to chown dan:dan it! This is odd.
<Guest52533> then there is no toggle maximize (vertically | horizontally) any more, well, there it is, but it is no longer called toggle. I had to try maximize with the keybind Control+Up+M and see, that it is a toggle...
<Guest52533> the place for it is somewhere i could never expect it
<Guest52533> the activities have no use for me.
<Guest52533> the bar where i see the applications running are taking too much place
<Guest52533> for them
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: did you upgrade after the fresh install?
<Guest52533> and i cannot copy+paste ...
<Guest52533> phoenix_firebird: no, this is a fresh install, downloaded the iso, used unetbootin to put it on the stick and i installed from the stick overwriting all hd
<martinalex> hi, i have a problem with kmail - it does not create a folder for my newly created imap account
<martinalex> therefore i cant really use it
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: in case you dont know copying from konsole is shift+ctrl+c and to paste in browser is ctrl+v
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: update the install and try again
<phoenix_firebrd> martinalex:have you tried aking in #kde?
<phoenix_firebrd> martinalex: *asking
<Guest52533> phoenix_firebird: thanks for the help, unfortunately i cannot make things work. I updated everything in synaptic, firefox is last version now, restarted it, still cannot copy+paste
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: synaptic?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52533: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<lordievader> Synaptic is great, even under Kubuntu :)
<tonydx> hm
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8052  <-- there is this REALLY annoying bug in XChat where it locks up the CPU by pegging the system tray with blinking status.
<Roey> it effing locks up my entire GUI
<Roey> until I switch to the desktop where XChat is open
<Roey> and make the notification int he tray silent
<Roey> god damn this is annoying
<SIR_Taco_> Roey: probably something to bring up with the guys that develop Xchat?
<Roey> I did, no one cares
<Roey> I mean they do but apparently they are not htere when I rbought it up
<Roey> *brought it up
<Roey> (this is #xchat I am talking about)
<SIR_Taco_> Roey: then maybe switch irc clients
<Roey> hey now, this isn't #gnome, we don't give that kind of advice here
<Roey> :)
<SIR_Taco_> file a bug then if it isn't already filed
<Roey> fair enough
<Roey> :)
<Roey> thanks
<SIR_Taco_> best-case, there's already one filed and it may have a workaround and/or status on the fix
<Scunizi> Hi all.. I currently have different wallpapers on each of my 2 monitors.. how do I get one wallpaper to stretch across both?
#kubuntu 2012-10-13
<Walzmyn> My system sounds (error ding from KDE) are going to my HDMI sound card instead of the main sound card my speakers are plugged into. How do I switch it?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bjrohan> How do I make a symlink in a home folder to a usb drive so that I may access it via ssh on another computer?
<bjrohan> What is the difference between ssh fish and ftp when connecting to computers on a home network?
<bjrohan> I have lubuntu with nautlius on a desktop, and Kubuntu on my laptop with Dolphin. I can connect the desktop to laptop with nautilus fairly easy, but with dolphin it is much more convluted, and as of now only via network which I can not get to stay connected. I want to use te external USB drive to back my laptop to
<brohan> Anyone on that can help me with setting up Dolphin to connect to a remote computer effectively?
<bjrohan> I need Dolphin help in a bad way, anyone?
<Guest87796> hi9
<Guest87796> hi
<Lord_Drachenblut> crontab -e
<BaldR> Ubuntu rules :)
<lordievader> BaldR: This is Kubuntu, for Ubuntu see #ubuntu.
<BaldR> oki
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Guest40904> hi kworld!
<Guest40904> this is a fresh install of the kubuntu 12.04
<Guest40904> there is one more big problem left: i cannot copy+paste e.g. from emacs or xterm into firefox dialog fields (e.g. pastebin). Please help me ...
<rork> Guest40904: how did you try to copy? Right mouse? Ctrl-Shift-C?
<rork> Guest40904: ah, xterm doesn't seem to allow copy-paste, why not use konsole instead?
<odozutmv> I had a package manager crash, what is the command to restart the packet manager?
<Guest40904> rork: In emacs i tied everything, marking with the mouse, should suffice, since i can paste in emacs for sure. In xterm (sage running) i just mark, since Control+C stops sage from working... Well, copy paste from konsole into pastebin.com works. But emacs to konsole does not work. This is odd!
<Guest40904> rork: i need emacs -> console (sage interpreter, sort of python+math) since i cannot program in the console and i want to still have the code
<Guest40904> what is this idea to have somehow two registers for copied stuff? one for x-application and the other one for the other ones? This drives me crazy, it is a good reason to switch to some other system for the next 5 years
<Guest40904> (ubuntu unity already did this service for me, no unity on my computers!)
<Guest40904> i will google still for this copy+paste problem, but at the end of the day there is a solution or something else instead of kubuntu installed here
<Guest40904> nice chat room, it is dedicated to xeros quit policy
<BluesKaj> Guest40904, yeah I was about to call an op , this is becoming annoying
<BluesKaj> ikonia , can you kicj this xeros guy pls he's flooding us
<BluesKaj> err kick
<ikonia> sure thing
<ikonia> BluesKaj: thanks, sorry I didn't notice earlier
<BluesKaj> thanks ikonia , much appreciated
<Guest40904> thanks, too!
<BluesKaj> ikonia, one would think if it was unintentional that he would stop trying to connect after 50 tries :)
<ikonia> I suspect autojoin maybe the bad man here
<BluesKaj> he should still notice that , if he wants to chat
<ikonia> I suspect he'll notice a lot of channels have forwarded him to ##fix_your_connection
<ikonia> hopefully problem solved now.
<ikonia> I'm off
<BluesKaj> ok . later
<Nine_9> hello guys, in kde 4.8, the network manager tray icon is a little different than the others (it has black a gray parts, while the others are only white/transparent) I don't know if this is from my Icon theme or from the app itself, but i'd like to change it, do you have any ideas how?
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, could be from your desktop theme setting
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: any ideas on where the icons images are located?
<mark___> i have a problem. i just updated to kde 4.9.2 and im missing some components like the update center.
<BluesKaj> it's probly not the icom images that's affecting the look , it may be the theme..icons are in systemsettings>application appearance>icons
<BluesKaj> Nine_9,^
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> mark___, run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<mark___> if by any chance could i do a clean install
<mark___> BluesKa: the command didn't work
<mark___> could someone help?
<mark___> i have a problem. i just updated to kde 4.9.2 and im missing some components like the update center.
<bazhang> what was the error mark___
<mark___> error for what?
<bazhang> mark___, run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> !paste | mark___
<ubottu> mark___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mark___> it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bazhang> ok, and what package did you want to install mark___
<mark___> i'm prettey much a noob when it comes to kde and kubuntu. all i want to do is do a clead install of kde 4.9.2
<mark___> *clean
<pfoo> anyone noticed that gwenview plugins are sorted in wrong submenus in kde4.9.2 / gwenview 2.9.1 ?
<shadeslayer> mark___: checkout the channel topic
<mark___> where?
<Nine_9> the tray icons are in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/ in case anyone is intrested
<shadeslayer> mark___: just type /topic
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<mark___> i resently  installed kde 4.9.2 and it completely messed up ad i want to do a clean install of kde 4.9.2.
<mark___> help?!
<shadeslayer> uhh, messed up? how ?
<mark___> a lot of apps and componets are missing
<shadeslayer> try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> have to go for dinner, cya
<ncfi1013> what is the simplest command to force delete directory files?
<ncfi1013_> what is the simplest command to force delete directory files?
<Dexter_F> patience, young padawan.
<Dexter_F> rm -r  will recurse, rm -rf will recurse and not ask questions
<Dexter_F> it will stop at permissiosn it does not have, like files that belong to other users and you dont have write rights to
<ncfi1013_> what i want specifically is to delete folders inside of a particular directory but not the main directory
<lzaj> hello, which download manager can i use under kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Dexter_F:  "cd Directory ; rm -rf * ; cd .. ; rmdir  Directory" is safer.
<bazhang> lzaj, to download what
<Dexter_F> DarthFrog: huh?
<shadeslayer> heh
<Dexter_F> how?
<DarthFrog> Dexter_F:  Then you're sure that you're only deleting the files you wish to delete.
<Dexter_F> DarthFrog: doesn't make sense to me. what would rm -rf <dirname> do differently?
<lzaj> bazhang: regular links
<lordievader> Or use the -i switch when using rm.
<DarthFrog> Dexter_F: Nothing.  As long as you (a) used the right directory name and (b) spelled it correctly.  This I learned the hard way. :-)
<lzaj> bazhang: also i would like to be able to resume download when downloading mp4 from youtube
<bazhang> lzaj, there is command line utility called youtube-dl , or a firefox addon for that
<lzaj> bazhang: it can resume downloads?
<bazhang> lzaj, I dont know, the firefox addon can convert on the fly, though, from flv to more playable formats
<lzaj> bazhang: with youtube-dl " ERROR: unable to download video "
<lzaj> for link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3mhkYbznBk
<lzaj> youtube-dl has a resume option so it's a shame
<lzaj> bazhang: hm, it worked after -U update
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang>  the -t switch should give it a proper name
<lzaj> ye thanks
<bazhang> np
<Nine_9> hey guys, how can i change the altgr+prtscr+K shortcut back to the good old ctrl+alt_backspc?
<Nine_9> or it's better to just get used to the new shortcut?
<DarthFrog> Nine_9:  I *think* it's changeable in SystemSettings.  not sure though.
<Nine_9> in case it's becoming a kinda standart
<Nine_9> DarthFrog: i couldn't find anything there
<DarthFrog> Nine_9:  setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<Nine_9> DarthFrog: you're right. It's in "Input Devices"-"Keyboard"-"Advanced"
<Nine_9> ops
<Nine_9> =/
<Nine_9> i was looking in the keyboard section
<Nine_9> I thought this were configured in a xserver config file
<Nine_9> anyway, thank you DarthFrog.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I not that I've enabled it, too. :-)
<Nine_9> i'm gonna try it right now :)
<Nine_9> it works :)
<DarthFrog> good stuff
<Nine_9> those icons effects are awesome, it's a pity though they doesn't work for some icons on the task manager (e.g: firefox).
<Nine_9> however, it's great to have all the icons on the K menu colored the same. No other window manager has such feature afaik.
 * BluesKaj muses ...well to each his own :)
<Nine_9> I was a big fan of gnome until v3, but i hated unity and gnome3, and i thought it wouldn't make sense to stick with gnome2, tried xfce and didn't like also, and as I had some previous experience with kde4, i decided to give it a try and i'm simply loving it.
<lordievader> Nine_9: There is still gnome-classic.
<Nine_9> lordievader: that's gnome 2 afaik
<lordievader> Nine_9: That is why I said it.
<Nine_9> but i said that i think it doesn't make sense to use such an ancient wm nowadays
<Nine_9> :)
<lordievader> Nine_9: Yeah, I reminded myself again that I only read things half... sorry.
<mime> hello ppl, can anyone say me how to put any folder in a button or menu in fvwm? thnx
<DarthFrog> In fvwm???  Why on Earth are you running such an ancient window manager?
<DarthFrog> I doubt anyone running Kubuntu would still be using fvwm.  Afterall, the point of Kubuntu is to run KDE SC.
<mime> im on crystal
<DarthFrog> mime: However there is a #fvwm channel.  That would be the appropriate place to ask for the help you want.
<mime> tynx
<mime> cya ppl
<shoma> google.com
<mime> mime: this is #fvwm, try #fvwm-crystal (two different window managers)
<mime> only 1 person
<DarthFrog> mime: When you venture into obscurity, you're not likely to find too many other people there who can guide you. :-)
<Guest40904> i promised in the morning that i will wipe out the kubuntu from all hd's if there is no workaround to the copy+paste problems :: it seems that there are now *two* clipboards, one for console, one for x-applications!
<Guest40904> well, i found a workaround, i use xclipboard
<Guest40904> but this is that annoying, simply impossible to accept this
<Guest40904> some years ago there was no problem to copy+paste from firefox, xterm, emacs, xemacs, vim ... in each other
<Guest40904> now, we revolutionary have the chance to use xclipboard in between
<Guest40904> whose idiocratic idea is this?
<Guest40904> if some live linux distro does not have this nice feature, i will skip in a second
<Guest40904> can somebody here tell me why is it impossible to copy+paste from emacs or xterm into firefox (e.g. pastebin.com paste field) ?
<DarthFrog> it isn't.
<lzaj> try the middle button
<lzaj> one annoying thing is if you copy something from kate for instance
<lzaj> and then you close kate
<lzaj> you can't paste it anymore :(
<DarthFrog> lzaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277420/
<DarthFrog> From a yakuake session.
<DarthFrog> Mind you, the pastebin session was in rekonq.
<DarthFrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277424/  from pasting in Firefox.
<lzaj> DarthFrog: well i've just tried: open kate : write something, copy it, close kate; then try to paste it here
<DarthFrog> OK, I'll give it a shot
<lzaj> it looks like you can only paste from applications that are still open
<DarthFrog> Nope.  Works fine.  Opened a text file in Kate.  Copied it, closed Kate, pasted into pastebin on Firefox. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277430/
<FlameReaper> I suppose I've been quite tolerant enough of AMD's drivers
<avihay> Guest40904: you can try using klipper and pick synchronize contents of clipboard and selection
<LuDiX_BoSSy_OnE> couniamanmanw
<Guest40904> avihay: thanks for the answer, i realize now that the story is a well known story. Well, although i distroyed xclipboard, i get some problems to run klipper, and of course i cannot paste here the error mess from the xterm! Nice
<jacksonje> I just installed kubuntu quantal along with proprietary nvidia drivers. Now the effects no longer work, but kde says they are on. Any suggestions?
<Guest40904> lzaj: i tried everything, Shift+insert, middle button, Control+V, Shift+Control+V and so on. xclipboard was a trial and error possibility to still have something work. Of course, i had to do the right "copy" from emacs, mark and Meta+w, never had to do it before, then paste with shift+Insert in the xclipboard, since Controv+V made the paste uncontrolled. (I could not understand what i was pasting.)
<Guest40904> darthfrog: i never use kate and konsole, where things seem to work, i use emacs to edit code (sagemath) since i need the python-mode, then i run the code in the xterm interpreter, since i can run xterm -bg tan4 -fg snow,  (and many other colors), then i want to paste the result on a math page (in firefox)
<Guest40904> why there are *two clipboards on this one linux?
<DarthFrog> Klipper is the only one I use.
<BluesKaj> jacksonje, try the nvidia-current driver for 12.10 , it runs better than the proprietary
<BluesKaj> jacksonje, that what I'm using for the geforce 8400GS
<jacksonje> nvidia-current is what I'm using
<jacksonje> which is the proprietary driver
<BluesKaj> jacksonje, odd . mine lists simply as nvidia_current in jockey/additional drivers
<Guest40904> DarthFrog: ok, i tried klipper, get the following message: Klipper is already running! Check it in the system tray in the panel. QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Guest40904> DarthFrog: why do i need to use a klipper?
<jacksonje> nvidia current is proprietary, nouveau is open source
<BluesKaj> jacksonje, what does additional drivers list your active driver as?
<jacksonje> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> OpenGL in desktop effects advanced
<BluesKaj> ?
<jacksonje> yes
<jacksonje> hmm, says this driver is activated but not currently in use
<BluesKaj> Qt graphics is ?
<jacksonje> in jockey
<jacksonje> native
<BluesKaj> any errors with desktop effects enabled ?
<jacksonje> nope
<jacksonje> they just don't show any effects
<jacksonje> they are listed as on, but there is no transparency, or present windows or anything
<avihay> Guest40904: well, on my machine, I mark some text in xterm, go to any other program and middle click and the text pastes
<BluesKaj> jacksonje, try raster instead of native
<avihay> includeing in xterm itself
<avihay> I can also mark text in any other program and paste in xterm by middle click
<jacksonje> why would I want to shift rendering burden to the CPU instead of the GPU?
<avihay> what does xterm -bg tan4 -fg snow do? I get a brown xterm
<avihay> Guest40904: ?
<jacksonje> ahh so the problem was using the kde system settings to configure the display properties, doing that broke the effects on my nvidia
<bjrohan> can anyone give me insight to using ssh and Dolphin? I am having issues
<lordievader> bjrohan: What do you want to do exactly?
<bjrohan> I want to establish a connection to my desktop's root folde so that I can access an external USB drive for backups
<lordievader> bjrohan: Ok, so you want to mount the external USB drive through ssh?
<bjrohan> It seems when I try I can only access the root when I go to the Network folder and connect that way, however, that connection doesn't remain viable once I close the new window it opens
<bjrohan> Yes
<bjrohan> On that computer is is mounted in /media
<lordievader> bjrohan: You probably want to use sshfs, for this you need to install (on the client) the package "sshfs".
<bjrohan> If I install Nautilus, it automatically finds and connect to that computer without me doing anything, however in Dolphin it seems to be a nightmare
<lordievader> bjrohan: After you have done that, you need to create a folder where you want to mount the folder.
<bjrohan> Why, what does that do? i am looking to learn not just do things to get them to work
<lordievader> bjrohan: And then as a final step run the command: sshfs -o idmap=user user@<ip-of-machine>:<path> <target>
<bjrohan> Altough I am very grateful for any help
<lordievader> bjrohan: The package is needed to be able to mount the directory through ssh.
<avihay> bjrohan: sftp://username@serveradress/media
<avihay> but it uses a crappy KIO slave that doesn't do streaming, so it's useful only to push files around. if you want something serious, sshfs
<lordievader> Or something insecure but very fast: nfs :D
<bjrohan> avihay when I do that I get an error that the key does not match, blah blah blah. If i delete the /.ssh file that goes away but then a message box appears if I want to connect (3x) I click yes, and there is no connection made
<avihay> bjrohan: that error message is the same you should get if you try to ssh there
<avihay> dhcp and reassigning ip addresses and all
<bjrohan> Let me askyou guys this, would setting up a Samba server be better?
<lordievader> bjrohan: I'd stick with sshfs, for as far as I know it is safer than smb/cifs.
<avihay> on my network, samba is only slightly faster then ssh
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> How can I remedy the whole key error message?
<avihay> anyway, retry sshfs in dolphin
<avihay> err sftp
<bjrohan> so do sshfs or sftp?
<avihay> sftp://
<bjrohan> so do NOT install sshfs?
<avihay> it depends if you only need to push files around, via the gui only, or if you need to mount the system properly
<jmpiloq> what about fish?
<avihay> I think it's deprecated by sftp
<jmpiloq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Files_transferred_over_shell_protocol
<bjrohan> I am strictly using this so that I can backup my laptop to the external USB drive attached to the desktop machine located @ 192.168.0.2
<lordievader> bjrohan: If it's a private network you might even use nfs, much faster on my own network than sshfs.
<lordievader> bjrohan: But I'm just confusing you, answer avihay's question.
<bjrohan> It is in my home. I have DSL which is a modem/router in one my desktop is hardwired, my laptop is wireless, and my wife has windoze that is wireless that I am not worried about
<bjrohan> I have the network address for the laptop and desktop reserved so they never change
<avihay> if you want to back up, you probably wanna automate it/script it. you can use scp to copy via ssh from the command line/script
<bjrohan> Desktop is running Lubuntu with open SSH server and client. I have Nautilus installed on that machine, and it can access my laptop with no setup. My laptop has Kubuntu with Dolphin which I prefer, and as I said Nautilus on my laptop auto finds and access my desktop, Dolphin does not
<jmpiloq> seems like you could use rsnyc for that
<jmpiloq> rsync
<avihay> without installing anything, you can use http://pingbin.com/2011/12/recursive-scp-file-copy/ for backing up from command line
<bjrohan> Yeah, and now I am spinning around :-)
<avihay> to use a gui to to transfer stuff, I use sftp in dolphin, works fine most times
<bjrohan> I could also just plug my laptop into the USB drive everynight and do a direct backup
<lordievader> bjrohan: Is probably even faster ;)
<bjrohan> and where do I enter the SFTP info so that the USB drive is always visible when I open Dolphin? I can type it into the Network Places, but I don't find a way to make it stay there once I close the window that Network Places opens
<avihay> if you want it permanent, in dolphin, go to network in the "places" selector
<avihay> you should see a few icons, one of them should be a new folder icon with the text Add Network folder
<bjrohan> I do that, but it never creates a folder it seems, just opens a new window, that once closed I have no access
<avihay> it should offer you webdav ftp cifs/samba and ssh
<avihay> humm, I see it in the remote:/ url
<avihay> the place from where I picked to add network folder
<avihay> did you have the create an icon for this folder option ticked?
<bjrohan> Perhaps not. Dolphin hung on that operation so I am closing it out. Do I want to choose SSH or the FTP option when creating a new folder?
<bjrohan> From the options choose and FTP connection or SSH when creating a new network folder?
<bjrohan> BRB, no matter what I do Dolphin is unresponsive when trying to connect :-(
<vertago1> As anyone here used apt-p2p any?
<bjrohan> OKAY. I got in. I had to use SSH option, then use the fish option
<bjrohan> BUT I have no new folder :-( It opened up a new window with the / directory of the desktop but no folder in the original window even though I checkmarked that box
<bjrohan> Where should this folder icon be located?
<bjrohan> Hello?
<bjrohan> And this is where I have issues with Dolphin
<bjrohan> Was it something I said?
<IdleOne> !kdesvn
<ubottu> See http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html for details on accessing KDE's code via SVN
<IdleOne> Someone know the proper link to replace that one in the factoid?
<avihay> !kdegit
#kubuntu 2012-10-14
<Guest56559> hi
<YuriyVidineev> Hi! Looks like I found bug in up-to-date Kubuntu 12.10 on my new Lenovo ThinkPad T530. After suspend it lost sound at all. After reboot it's ok. After some googling I found some similar already fixed bugs. Sould I create a new bug and where? Thank you. Sorry for my English
<avihay> !ubuntu+1 | YuriyVidineev
<ubottu> YuriyVidineev: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<YuriyVidineev> Ok, thank you!
<stepto> yo
<stepto> whats up
<slow-hare> hey
<stepto> hey fuck you
<slow-hare> ...
<stepto> @FloodBotK1 @FloodBotK2 15SAAD5E2 aboudreault aclimatt_ Alexia_Death allee allquixotic_ amgarching amichair amphigory_ ampious apachelogger aperson ArGGu^^ asac Ashareth asobi Authority_ avihay_ Axisar Axlin_ b3nt_pin bambee basso bazhang Belial` benonsoftware bholst_ bline BluesKaj boubbin_ bulldog98_ c_smith Cenbe chalcedony chronos cinerama cire ciscon claydoh Corey CrazyBonz Cueball CyberSix dahlia damaltor danmackay Darkwing Dar
<stepto> s
<almoxarife> what is the high kde version presently?
<leo> привет
<leo> мне ктонить может ответить?
<leo> привет, есть тут кто?
<leo> кто подскажет про оперу?
<paloris_j> can some one help me install the nvidia drivers
<adminn> can i update some packets w/out console?
<rork> adminn: you can use muon update manager, there probably are some other gui package managers also
<adminn> it tells i haven't permissions
<lordievader> adminn: You need to launch a package manager with root rights, in other words, use sudo.
<lordievader> adminn: Or for gui's use kdesudo
<adminn> lordievader: ok thanks
<Ab3L> hi. i've a question. i see that if i rightclick on the desktop and choose "configure", there is several options. One of them is to change the background in function of the weather. i don't understand how to activate it (because i always get a blue backgrond). did someone know what to do to make it working ?
<peter12> The information widget says that there are two running jobs with 0 seconds remaining, which are jobs that moved some files to the Thrash.
<peter12> If I would have used 'rm', they would have been removed within about 0.001 seconds.
<peter12> Why is it that when you people put a GUI on it, that it suddently needs to take infinite time?
<bimbi> hi all!
<tafta> malam ini
<tafta> ku sendiri
<tafta> kwkwkkww
<tafta> ngakak.com
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Dreadtower> Hello
<Dreadtower> I've just plugged a microphone into my box and can't get KDE to see it
<Dreadtower> How do I get it to recognize it's been plugged in
<Ab3L> Dreadtower: did you try to install pavucontrol and pavumeter? then look to some settings (browse among the tabs, and choose what to see in the bottom right roll-up menu).
<Ab3L> Dreadtower: if it doesn't work so, try to open the mixer by clicking the volume icon in the information plasmawidget on the standard pannel.
<Ab3L> Dreadtower: if it doesn't work, ask another one, because i don't know, what else to use (maybe try also alsa-mixer).
<liudas> hello dis anyone faced some white spots in 12.10 kde 4.9.2 ?
<liudas> i see them with intel gpu
<lordievader> !+1 | liudas
<lordievader> !beta | liudas
<ubottu> liudas: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<liudas> and those square white spots apear occationally
<lordievader> liudas: Ok that wasn't what I wanted, anyhow for support for 12.10 you need to have #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> That's the one...
<liudas> lordievader: thank's :)
<Dreadtower> Thanks Ab3L - I shall give that a try
<Ab3L> Dreadtower: for me it worked with a usb microphone
<Dreadtower> Ah! Mine is jack
<Dreadtower> The webcam is USB and that's fine
<Dreadtower> But I need to get an input from the jack mic.
<Dreadtower> Thx - I've moved onto something else since then, but will try what you said when I return to it
<Ab3L> sorry. computer crash and reboot
<Dreadtower> np
<Dreadtower> My modem is flaky today
<Ab3L> sencond crash and reboot
<Ab3L> anyway. what are you saying?
<dbc254> have wireless internet access through CLEAR. Would like to be able to check to see if someone is leaching off my connection.
<Dreadtower> Oh - not a problem Ab3L: my modem is just worn out I think - unless my ISP are being bastards (I suspect the modem)
<Ab3L> Dreadtower: it was my pc that crashed. in those days it hasn't been loving kicks...
<Dreadtower> lol
<Ab3L> *these
<Dreadtower> You mean physical kicks (foot)?
<Dreadtower> If so then lol :)
 * Dreadtower thanks Ab3L and heads out for dinner
<piano12345> Hallo.
<piano12345> Hier gibt's ein Problem mit Kubuntu, bei dessen Lösung ihr vielleicht helfen könnt.
<Ab3L> does someone know how to change the wallpaper/background according to the weather?
<piano12345> O sorry.
<Ab3L> piano12345: was für einen Problem?
<Ab3L> piano12345: Zwiechenzeit spricht man hier besser Englisch.
<Ab3L> :)
<piano12345> Es kommt die Meldung "Der gespeicherte Sitzungstype 'gnome' ist nicht mehr gültig.
<piano12345> How do you manage to fix the sesssion-manager back to KDE
<lordievader> piano12345: What do you mean exactly?
<Ab3L> lordievader: it seems to mean: The selected session type "gnome" is not valid any longer.
<Ab3L> or something like that.
<piano12345> Yes.
<piano12345> And then you have to chose it manually every time you log on.
<lordievader> piano12345: You want gdm/kdm/lightdm to default your login to KDE?
<piano12345> 'lightdm' I'd prefer
<lordievader> piano12345: I still fail to understand, what login manager do you currently use and what do you want it to do?
<piano12345> I want to log on the last user which is named in the box and it sholud be a KDE-session every time.
<lordievader> piano12345: Have you checked System Settings -> Login Screen -> Convenience?
<piano12345> You mean: Log on with 'empty session' ?
<lordievader> piano12345: No under "Preselect User" check Previous.
<piano12345> OK, found it.
<piano12345> Thanks, we hope it'll act as intended.
<Bigcheese> So kubuntu 12.04 works fine on my old machine, but 12.10 seems to fail when trying to bring up the graphics driver (live cd never launches X and spits out errors about nouveau). What's the proper way to see if this is a known bug, and submit a bug report if it's not?
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> Bigcheese, which graphics card ?
<Bigcheese> GeForce 6800 XT
<BluesKaj> is the lve cd 12.10 ?
<Bigcheese> It's one of the release canidates, yes.
<Obsidian1723> I would be leery of 12.10... unless you are using it for testing.
<BluesKaj> have you considered upgrading via the internet  ?
<Bigcheese> Yes, I generally don't like doing that because in the past it hasn't always updated plasma properly.
<valentin_> HELLO
<valentin_> Hey lordievadier
<valentin_> lordievader *
<BluesKaj> 12.10 is pretty stable right now , as long as it's just for testing
<Bigcheese> Yeah, it's not a main machine.
<Bigcheese> Just using it for building.
<Obsidian1723> LTS or Long Term Support releases are more stable than the non-LTS releases are. The non-LTS releases are really alphas and betas for the next LTS. Ubuntu (and all Ubuntu forks) come from Debian. Debian uses 3 repos ... debian-unstable where the newest software is at, then once it's matured, it goes into debian-testing, from there once the next version of Debian is set to be released and the distro is frozen, everything is moved into
<Obsidian1723> debian-stable, and this is where all final Debian releases come from. Ubuntu LTS (and thus its' forks) are ultimately sourced from debian-testing whereas the NON-LTS releases of Ubuntu (and it's forks), ultimately come from debian-unstable --- which is called "unstable" for a reason... it's unstable. 12.10 is an unstable release.
<Guest86768> Hi. I have a folder containing a few hundred subfolders, each containing a dozen or so files. I know that every filename is unique. Is there a way I can automatically move all files into a single folder?
<BluesKaj> Bigcheese, the nvidia-current driver should work with your 6800GT , and nouveau being the default should work fine until you install the nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> anyway Bigcheese and further discussion about 12.10 should be moved to #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> and=any
<BluesKaj> !PXE
<Ab3L> notte
<Ab3L> good night
<cmon> hallo
<pc> hi
<pc> ?
<GGon> is there a way to change the color of the taskbar?
<GGon> changing the appearance of applications doesn't do it
<GGon> i can't seem to find an easy way to do it
<GGon> oh nm. i found it
#kubuntu 2013-10-07
<Strav> He. Anyone else having random Dolphin crashes when trying to delete files/move them to trash? (ultimately, dolphin ends-up crashing kwin too.) I'm having this problem on kde 4.11.2 and also had it on kde 4.10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tapout> hey guys, i've hooked up my logitech camera and it works .. but I cannot see any settings related to it under System Settings... I wanted to configure what level it captures at
<Paddy_NI> Hello I have an MP4 file that I would like to transcode/burn to a DVD to be played on just about any home dvd player
<Paddy_NI> I would ideally like to use K3B
<Paddy_NI> I also have a bucket load of codecs installed as well as ffmpeg
<Paddy_NI> brb.. bathroom
<zhuyaxu> cn
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tazz> What is that site we sue to figure out what time to hold a meet. It has these hourly slots, we tick when we are free.
<tazz> I totally forgot the site's name.
<tazz> got it. doodle.
<hplc> how to get rid of that annoying password popup windows that keeps coming back no matter what one type in it? it looks like some network password related thing
<BluesKaj> hplc, do you mean the wallet ?
<hplc> BluesKaj, yes, it might be that
<hplc> BluesKaj, it labeled "secret"......something, how to terminate that?
<BluesKaj> hplc, the nexttime it pops up click in the user and pw fields but don't enter anything , then click apply
<hplc> no i was wrong, it a window asking for the wifi password, but i no longer need that, but it keeps coming up
<hplc> delete entire wifi network to make it go away?
<BluesKaj> hplc, you should be able to disable the wifi in your network manager if it's active there or even in your router if wifi isn't required by any other pcs or laptops or phones
<BluesKaj> !multiarch > BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !multiarch-support > BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> odd it's in the repos
<Roey> BluesKaj:  Which other distributions do you like as a desktop, aside from the Debian-derived ones?  I'm trying out OpenSuSe in a virtualbox
<Roey> (with KDE of course)
<BluesKaj> open suse is a nice OS , tried fedora a while back , but open suse would be my choice for a second OS
<Roey> ah
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I hear that integration of KDE with the rest of the OS is pretty good in OpenSuse
<BluesKaj> Roey, yes it is , kde runs well on opensuse
<Roey> does opensuse have any KDE software (dialogues, etc.) that Kubuntu does not?
<Roey> I imagine that there would be KDE-Yast integrat
<Roey> integration.
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> we should be in offtopic , Roey
<Roey> aye
<lattera> so I'm getting an access denied when trying to browse to an smb share with dolphin
<lattera> how would I go about seeing why I'm getting an access denied?
<genii> lattera: Where is the share, on a remote Windows box, the same machine you are trying to browse it from, or a remote *nix box?
<lattera> it's an fbsd box on the local network
<lattera> configured with samba
<genii> lattera: Would check the logs there. Most likely your logged in username on Kubuntu doesn't match up with the default connection name over there
<lattera> genii: even if I specify the username, using smb://username@host/share I get access denied
<lattera> but I'll check the logs there, too
<lattera> hrmm, just getting this error: create_connection_session_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<genii> lattera: Maybe try connect on cli with smbclient and -v switch for more info
<lattera> smbclient works
<genii> lattera: Apologies on lag, work required me. Do you have fusesmb installed?
<lattera> genii: nope, I don't... do I need it?
<genii> lattera: Couldn't hurt.
<lattera> genii: nope, still didn't work in dolphin after installing fusesmb
<genii> lattera: If you run dolphin from in Konsole and pastebin the output it might have something enlightening
<lattera> no output
<genii> Odd.
<genii> lattera: No output even if you do like: dolphin smb://user@host/share/   ..?
<lattera> nope
<lattera> no output
<lattera> well, nothing that pertains to the problem at hand
<genii> lattera: If you can temporarily mount it in cli and then check what fs it's using, what does it say? Something with gvfs or so?
 * genii ponders mount.cifs
<lattera> mount.cifs mounts it as cifs
<lattera> I did have to specify -ouser=shawn
<fuesiufe> 12.04 LTS, AMD HD 7700, Catalyst Center with administrative rights prompts for password, but when i type it and press enter it just seems to "crash", Catalyst Center without administrative rights works, but tells me i need administrative rights to set something,
<root_> hello
<Scunizi> What happened to "kate" the editor?  suddenly disappeared from my system.  I can't even find it with an Alt+F2 search.
<slimkid> anyone here use IBus? I'm using Kubuntu 13.10 beta2 and it's pretty dysfunctional on there
#kubuntu 2013-10-08
<BoomerBile> tigervnc on kubuntu?
<skreech__> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<skreech__> !info tigervnc
<ubottu> Package tigervnc does not exist in raring
<skreech__> aww
<BoomerBile> yeah that sucks... tightvnc is old and tigervnc is the future of tightvnc (based on the never released tightvnc 4)
<skreech__> It used to be there...
<BoomerBile> i thought so too
<BoomerBile> i found some old websites on google
<BoomerBile> guess i could build it from source easy enough...
<skreech__> http://winswitch.org/downloads/debian-repository.html?dist_select=raring
<skreech__> Well if you can do that go ahead :)
<skreech__> No PPA either that I can see
<BoomerBile> yeah i can, no sweat... i hate going out of tree though...
<BoomerBile> xtightvncviewer is barfing on me for full screen mode
<skreech__> Yeah that's a pain at times if you aren't careful
<BoomerBile> and no file transfers
<BoomerBile> strange
<BoomerBile> i just downloaded the package and whoops
<BoomerBile> it's not source code and it installed into /opt
<BoomerBile> might just work
<skreech__> just add that path into your path
<skreech__> or symlink it into your path
<borov_> hi everybody! may be somebody could help me ... how can i activate nvidia-319 driver in xorg. nvidia-xconfig created xorg.conf, but after reboot nvidia driver didn't actevated.
<skreech__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zsatox> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<skreech__> what does the output of lsmod say?
<zsatox> anyone good with apache?
<skreech__> zsatox: Did you try #apache ?
<zsatox> nope, i'll try it. thanks
<skreech__> Sure
<skreech__> It'll redirect you
<zsatox> seems dead :(
<skreech__> What's the question?
<skreech__> borov_: progress?
<borov_> i'm at work now. I'll see lsmod after an hour.
<zsatox> well i was curious about apache2 2.2.22 vs httpd 2.4.6. it seems like when i installed 2.4.6, it uses /usr/local/apache2 instead of /etc/apache2
<zsatox> also when i try to use apachectl, it says: The program 'apachectl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skreech__> zsatox: That's probably more to do with packaging than anythign else
<zsatox> ic
<borov_> <skreech__: lsmod shows that nvidia module is load
<borov_> hi everybody! may be somebody could help me ... how can i activate nvidia-319 driver in xorg. nvidia-xconfig created xorg.conf, but after reboot nvidia driver didn't actevated.
<borov_> lsmod shows that nvidia module is load
<Mamarok> guest_____: please fix your connection
<jussi> how does one search for a file on a USB drive?
<lordievader> jussi: Point find to the mount point?
<jussi> lordievader: ok, let me reword that and ad "graphically" in  there
<lordievader> jussi: Phew, no idea... Graphically is hard :(
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: use search in dolphin ?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: I dont seem to have a search in my dolphin?
<ovidiu-florin> KDE version?
<jussi> oh, wait, I now found it (find, not search)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> sorry about that
<ovidiu-florin> you have to be in the drive to make searching easier
<jussi> yeah, figured. thanks
<acooper> Hello.  I installed kubuntu 13.04 yesterday on my Acer Aspire 7745G i7 laptop.  Everything seemed to be going fine.  Today the Muon Software center crashes every time I start it.  Is this a common thing and can someone point me in the right direction to fix it?
<acooper> Also, I'm very familiar with Ubuntu.  I've just moved from the Unity desktop to KDE, so sending me to a command line won't freak me out or anything.
<sbivol> acooper: try launching 'muon' from Konsole, maybe it will tell you the cause of the crash
<acooper> Okay, the package manager doesn't seem to be crashing like the software center.  Although, Konsole is showing the following error a lot ""/var/tmp/kdecache-acooper" is owned by uid 1001 instead of uid 0.
<acooper> "
<acooper> Hmmmm...  from reading the forums it looks like using sudo instead of kdesu is a no-no.  I didn't realize that.  Heh.
<sbivol> removing "/var/tmp/kdecache-acooper" and rebooting should help. do not run muon with *sudo, t will ask for your password when needed
<sbivol> *it
<acooper> I didn't run muon with sudo but I did run dpkg and apt-get with sudo.
<acooper> I ran muon from the menu.
<acooper> Thanks, sbivol.
<lionrouge> hi ppl
<lionrouge> i changed system language on my fresh Kubuntu installation
<lionrouge> and it's applying changes for half an hour already
<lionrouge> is there any guide on videocard setup in Ubuntu?
<lionrouge> 3d-accelereation etc.
<cyberlala> hi
<lordievader> Hry cyberlala
<lordievader> Hey*
<VodkaLemmon> hey dudes
<VodkaLemmon> someone know stuff 'bout pyqt4?
<Pici> VodkaLemmon: Depends what sort of stuff you want to know.
<VodkaLemmon> Pici: it's simple i don't uderstand how to connect a push button action with a function in another python file
<VodkaLemmon> i cannot find tutorial on the internet
<Pici> VodkaLemmon: #python might be a good place to start
<lordievader> VodkaLemmon: Simply import the functions and use it as if it is defined in your script.
<VodkaLemmon> lordievader: can u make me an example?
<lordievader> VodkaLemmon: Do you mind if I pm you?
<VodkaLemmon> you can om me
<VodkaLemmon> lordievader:
<an1> hey. im having trouble saving aliases. I do have these lines: http://hilltopyodeler.wikispaces.com/Bash-Aliases  in my .bashrc and a .bash_aliases with a couple of aliases such as alias h='heroku'
<an1> . When I type alias h='heroku' in my command line, the alias gets created till i restart konsole. Any idea where im going wrong?
<lordievader> an1: What does the command "alias" output?
<an1> alias rvm-restart='rvm_reload_flag=1 source '\''/home/anirudh/.rvm/scripts/rvm'\'''
<an1> which isnt in my .bash_aliases
<an1> ^ @lordievader
<lordievader> an1: The way I have it in my zshrc file is this: source /home/lordievader/.alias
<an1> @lordievader are zshrc and bashrc similar?
<lordievader> an1: Yes.
<an1> so should i try just typing source /home/an1/.bash_aliases in my bashrc?
<lordievader> an1: It's worth a shot, I'd say.
<an1> alias still the same
<lordievader> What happens when you run the command in the terminal?
<an1> the aliases in .bashrc?
<an1> command not found
<lordievader> an1: This command: source /home/an1/.bash_aliases
<an1> nothing printed
<an1> but the aliases work
<lordievader> an1: Right, an1 Then this leads me to believe that the bashrc file is not read everytime you start the konsole.
<an1> oh. how do i get it to be read?
<lordievader> an1: Did you ever reboot when you added the line to your aliases?
<blender82> salut
<lordievader> Hey blender82
<blender82> hey! :)
<an1> yep
<lordievader> an1: Hmm try adding the line to your .bash_profile file, and logging out and in.
<ivan__> lklklkлклклк
<xzf> #sex
<Macer> is there a reason my audio isn't working?
<Macer> all i have available is a dummy audio device
<Macer> :-/
<Letalis> have you made any changes to the system recently?
<Macer> yeah. i installed it
<Macer> heh
<Macer> nothing serious. it is an intel_hda chipset which i'm sure is just some generic ac97 stuff
<Macer> this is a fresh install and it isn't working
<Letalis> so you just installed kubuntu and all it shows is the dummy device?
<Macer> yes
<Letalis> yeah its probably ac97 more than likely but the weird part is why it didnt just detect it
<Macer> and kde is also only showing just the dummy device
<Macer> you're telling me
<Macer> worked fine in 12.04 when i ran that heh
<Letalis> any other sound devices that may interfere on the system?
<Macer> no. i'm pretty sure the analog and digital audio is done through only the onboard chipset
<Macer> i guess it has an hdmi out
<Macer> but that never seemed to cause any problems before
<Macer> [   40.876348] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff8801b3a8bfe0
<Macer> hm
<Macer> maybe that has something to do with it?
<Macer> [   40.893151]  [<ffffffffa0417186>] snd_hda_codec_configure+0x146/0x440 [snd_hda_codec]
<Macer> seriously?
<Letalis> dmesg when it probes the hardware right at startup would tell you right away whether linux is seeing the sound system
<Letalis> granted, it will tell you in the most overly complicated way possible, but nonetheless itll say it.
<Letalis> lol
<Macer> heh
<Macer> i am installing system updates now
<Macer> maybe it is a bug with the install kernel
<Macer> i'm sure the one that comes on the iso is rather old
<Macer> there are quite a few weird problems. like the system not restarting
<Macer> it just hangs when it is supposed to restart
<Letalis> its a possibility. if it still acts up id check the syslogs first to make sure linux is detecting it like its supposed to, then go from there.
<Letalis> might be a bad installer or something
<Macer> yea. i looked at dmesg and it looks like a panic during modprobe
<Macer> not sure tho.. will have to look at it more later
<Macer> dhcp also seems to not work
<Macer> wow. i don't remember kubuntu being this unstable. heh. and i just had it on this very same laptop albeit an older version
<Macer> i guess sometimes newer isn't better heh
<Letalis> i think it might be an issue with the installer honestly, 13.04 has worked great since i put it on here.
<Letalis> the only problems ive had with it were with things installed from ppas and those usually are at your own risk
<Macer> omg are you kidding me?
<Macer> i installed the updates
<Macer> and now i can't login as root or the default user
<Macer> authentication failure
<Macer> probably some pam issue
<Macer> but now i can't fix it because i can't login as root... or the default user
<Macer> SOUND WORKS THO
<Macer> and it's an encrypted lvm so i don't even know how i would mount that with a recovery disc in order to repair it
<Macer> i'm logged in as guest now
<Macer> ah ok. i managed to login from a console as the user then use passwd
<Macer> wth heh
#kubuntu 2013-10-09
<cjwelborn> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.31.49 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<redDragon> is there a way to move the panel widget around in the system tray panel
<redDragon> something like dragging them
<redDragon> and placing them whereever I wish?
<tsimpson> redDragon: press the cashew, then you should be able to position them
<redDragon> tsimpson: whats a cashew?
<tsimpson> the little icon you use to open the menu to resize the panel, add widgets, etc
<redDragon> ah
<redDragon> got it
<redDragon> tsimpson: thank you !!
<tsimpson> sure :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Whiskey`Wonka> ive got a box VERSION="12.10, Quantal Quetzal" that I want to update but the mirrors are going at 4kb/s. Its NOT a network issue ive got 50mbit and 10mbit is in use, i can wget from palces at 25+mbit. any way to make apt-get pull from many sources??
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: sounds like you want a torrent
 * valorie is seeding atm
<Whiskey`Wonka> valorie: sure but apt-get can not use them
<Whiskey`Wonka> and i dont want ot pull the entire multi gig repo for these 500mb or some odd packages
<valorie> ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> itm ight be faster to do it tho, uhg!
<Whiskey`Wonka> ttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is going slooooooooooow
<valorie> some people do set up their own local archive
<Whiskey`Wonka> ya
<valorie> zsync seems like the best way to keep that current
<gsedej_work> Hi! I would like to use Alt+1 for switching to first tab in browsers. Somehow it does not work (other numbers work). There is no other shortcut for Alt+1
<sbivol> gsedej_work: I just tested in Firefox and Rekonq, on Kubuntu 13.04. both work with Alt+F1
<sbivol> maybe you have that combination assigned to some shortcut?
<sbivol> gsedej_work: Alt+1, I mean
<gsedej_work> sbivol, it works in gnome for both firefox and chromium
<gsedej_work> and it works in kde for alt+2, 3, 4 ...
<gsedej_work> but not alt+1 which is for first tab (mail)
<VodkaLemmon> lordievader:
<debfan_> can someone help me with server clock problem?   my ntpdate has .. I think the offset problem?
<debfan_> ''no servers can be used, exiting'
<obert> hello, i got a wrong date; i downloaded my lang locale files and installed them, i got the wrong date though
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<evilC> Hi all, I wonder if anyone can help me work around a kubuntu bug stopping multi-monitor from working?
<evilC> (Well, ubuntu suffers from the same bug, would I need to report it there?)
<evilC> specifically, when plugging more than one monitor into a secondary GPU, you cannot use the computer as it always displays the login screen
<obert> i changed my time zone into mine, but i still see "hh:mm PM" in the clock on the right bottom side
<kaddi> has anybody here installed ubuntu on a samsung ativ book 9? (940x3g). Is it safe to do so or can it brick the machine? How well does linux run on it?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<woon> 你好
<lordievader> !china| woon
<ubottu> woon: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<woon> join#ubuntu-cn
<judgen> how do i set how many % the audio volume changes when using the scroll wheel over the kmix icon?
<zafan> Hi hi
<danboid> Is there a guide on how to compile kde-baseapps from git under Ubuntu anywhere?
<danboid> I've found this http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Building_An_Existing_Application
<danboid> but its very generic
<danboid> It lists about 20 envvars you need to define before it will build!
<danboid> I expect not all are required
<rodnice> QUESTION: Does anyone know how I would go about fixing AUDIO?  Specifically, Studio programs (Ardour, Hydrogen) tend to hog all of the audio when they are opened and don't let go of the resource until I restart the computer.
<acooper> Howdy.  I notice that kubuntu has something called LightDM instead of KDM.  How big a deal is it to install KDM instead?  I looking online but haven't found anything specific about that yet.
<Authority> acooper: I've flip-flopped between LightDM and KDM in the past and don't remember any particular difficulties
<acooper> Cool.  Is is just a matter of running the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" command?
<Authority> seems like after the installation of KDM, it will present a little dialog to let you choose which login manager you want to use
<Authority> or that
<acooper> Should I be using kdesudo instead of sudo for some reason?
<acooper> Alright, that was easy enough.  Thanks Authority.
<kita> nn
<kita> hello there am new to this
<rodnice> Question: Cloning a Drive: How would I go about that?
<michaelkrtikos> Hello everyone
<michaelkrtikos> could you please help me with the instant messaging? It seems that i cannot login to facebook chat via Empathy or Instant Messages Contacts
<michaelkrtikos> I get an authorization failed error
<michaelkrtikos> Let me say that with pidgin i can connect
<Mamarok> rodnice: the tool commonly used to cloe a drive is called dd
<Mamarok> to clone* an drive
<rodnice> Mamarok: is there a GUI you could suggest?
<Mamarok> nope, stuff like that is usually not done in a GUI
<septix> hey guys im trying to use an usb dvb-s2 box under my kubuntu 13.10, could anybody tell me whats the problem with make is? http://paste.frubar.net/15713
<Mamarok> septix: are you following a guide for that? You didn't specify a target
<septix> yes i follow a readme file, would you like to see it Mamarok ?
<Mamarok> septix: not really, you should read it again as you probably missed a step, the error you pasted tells you what you did wrong
<rodnice> Mamarok: I hope I'm using the correct terminology. So if I want to copy my current laptop as is (without probably media files) and install it to another computer, that is called "cloning" correct?
<Mamarok> rodnice: yes
<Mamarok> but cloning takes a lot of time, you would be probably better of to just backup your files and then make a fresh installation
<septix> Mamarok, the readme says "build and install the driver with make && make install", thats what i tried, "make"
<Mamarok> espeically if the operating system is also on that drive
<rodnice> oh
<Mamarok> and if the laptop specifications are not exactly the same this will not work
<rodnice> OK
<rodnice> Ohhhh OK OK
<rodnice> yeah I guess you're right
<Mamarok> septix: make needs a target, and you probably don't have all dependencies
<rodnice> just being lazy and don't want to setup my system again with all the tweeks
<Mamarok> septix: are you sure you need a driver that is not available in a repo?
<Mamarok> rodnice: I fear that cloing is not meant for that, it is used to duplicate identical installations, including the same ahrdware
<Mamarok> very handy in big deplyoments
<Mamarok> not suitable if you change your hardware
<rodnice> ahhhhh
<rodnice> Mamarok: Thanks man!
<Mamarok> you are welcome, but I am not a man :)
<rodnice> I'll read up on dd
<septix> i dont really know, its a DVB-S2 USB Box with a driver supplied by the company, i dont really know much things about this thats why i strictly try to install whats on the delivered cd Mamarok
<rodnice> Mamarok: sorry!
<rodnice> Where is Paparok?
<rodnice> j/k
<Mamarok> septix: well, the drivers are usually meant for Windows, not for Linux
<rodnice> Mamarok: so what is Ubuntu Customization Kit and Remastersys for?
<septix> Mamarok, this company delivered a linux driver on the cd
<Mamarok> rodnice: no idea, did you google it? But really reinstalling a Kubuntu and just copying over your personal files with rsync is really much easier, believe me
<Mamarok> and you would get a fresh installation without all the cruft you probably have on the old one
<rodnice> OK... see I need to get Windows out of my head
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> especially since a fresh installation of a Kubuntu system takes less than an hour
<Mamarok> not like Windows :)
<rodnice> Mamarok: take care. I gotta go.  you're the bestest! (that is a word... at least now it is)
<Mamarok> :)
<wikus> INDEX
<Mamarok> septix: did you try to just connect to it without that driver first?
<Mamarok> wikus: please read the topic
<septix> Mamarok, well, i came from another dristribution, there i tried just "plug and play", since the delivered drivers are for ubuntu based systems i installed kubuntu real quick
<Mamarok> septix: what puzzles me is the kernel number, is that the Linux kernel? seems not to be what is current in 13.10
<septix> uname -r throws 3.11.0-12-generic
<septix> i installed 3.04 and updated to 3.10
<Mamarok> well, that error message talks about a kernel 3.1.2, which is definitely not the right one
<Mamarok> so the driver provided is precompiled for a much older kernel
<Mamarok> I guess
<Mamarok> which is not surprising as hardware manufacturers are rarely up-to-date when it comes to Linux
<septix> ah thats right, i didnt payed attention to that, i tried something and have to reboot now, i will be right back and post the result Mamarok :)
<goodtime> hmmph
<goodtime> hey BluesKaj you available?
<goodtime> need some info man
<septix> so back i am
<septix> Mamarok, because of you i recognized i was in the wrong folder with the OLD driver the whole time :/.. the output of the new driver i a little different, but i get an error too: http://paste.frubar.net/15714
<Mamarok> septix: did you use sudo rights?
<septix> i have a root terminal running
<goodtime> and?
<goodtime> so i guess your ready to install or change things as root...
<Mamarok> goodtime: YOu were not here earlier, please...
<goodtime> septix are you trying to do something as root?
<Mamarok> goodtime: yes, he is, and you lack half an hour of what we were doing earlier, so please
<goodtime> because if you dont know what your doing as root youll prob mess things up a bit
<goodtime> ok sorry
<goodtime> my bad i just like helping
<goodtime>  if possibale
<Mamarok> septix: did you try to erase the build folder and start from scratch?
<Mamarok> goodtime: well, as I said, this is something that started long before you came in, and I am handling it
<goodtime> ok   ;)
<septix> Mamarok, do you mean deleati
<septix> deleating the /lib/modules/3.11.0-12-generic/build folder?
<Mamarok> no, don't tuch that one, but the folder you are in when you run make
<septix> no, but i can do that real quick
<Mamarok> I presume you had to create a new folder
<Mamarok> and make writes stuff in the folder, so maybe the old config files it did create are not valid anymore
<Mamarok> just don't erase anything in /lib/
<septix> alright, thats because i got confused i would never delete something there without exactly knowing what i do
<Mamarok> septix: in your home folder you can do what you want, just don't do anythin in a system folder with sudo rights
<Mamarok> septix: as I said: you are working in your home folder, aren't you? because if you are in a system folder that is very wrong
<septix> yes i am in my home follder, i just typed su and use root currently so i didnt have to type sudo everytime
<Mamarok> well, in kubuntu you shouldn't use su
<Mamarok> use sudo, eventually sudo -i if you don't want to have to enter your password repeatedly
<septix> ok i will do that, thanks for the tipp. Here is the new output of a "fresh" try http://paste.frubar.net/15715
<Mamarok> same error as before, I guess it is about time to check the manufacturer's website
<septix> sounds bad
<Mamarok> no, maybe there is an update available intheir support
<Mamarok> quit often the case
<Mamarok> as the software delivered with the hardware is rarely up-to-date
<septix> ok Mamarok i looked around little bit and might found something, have to reboot again, if your are still here later i will report you, if not thanks for your help so far
<rodnice> Mamarok: you there?
<Mamarok> rodnice: just
<rodnice> Mamarok: so why wouldn't I use Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<Mamarok> rodnice: I don't know it
<Mamarok> can't tell
<rodnice> ok
<Mamarok> but I doubt you will spare time with that
<rodnice> Mamarok: ok let's say I do have 3 identical machines I just bought and wanted to set up a small lab for the public or something...
<rodnice> Mamarok: what's the prefered way of getting them to look identical?
<Mamarok> rodnice: well, yes, but you are aware that the customization kit is just creating a Live CD with specifications you want
<Mamarok> it will not install anything
<Mamarok> so why not just backing up your data, do a fresh install of you new laptop and then copy the date you need back?
<Mamarok> especially since a Live CD is probably not big enough for a whole system, let alone a complete HD
<rodnice> Mamarok: yes, for one laptop, I'll do what you said.  However, if I come into that down the line with like 4 desktop computers...
<rodnice> yeah you're right... it always fits on a DVD
<Mamarok> read my last line
<Mamarok> my system for example would never fit on one DVD
<rodnice> Mamarok: wow, so what do system admins do? Like places like public libraries where all the computers for the public need to be the same?
<Mamarok> and if you are planing to install an identical system on 4 desktops, then use dd, much faster
<Mamarok> well, those public computers are often equipped with a reduced set of applications,
<Mamarok> so that would certainly even fit on a Life CD
<Mamarok> all depends on what is the target
<rodnice> Mamarok: ah, the dreaded dd, lol.  I would need to read a pretty substantial book to begin using that?  I don't mind, I'm just trying to figure out future options.
<Mamarok> no, there are guides online, and man dd is the starting point
<Mamarok> as dd is part of every bsic Linux installation
<Mamarok> but if you want to be a sysadmin then there are a few books to read indeed, as it is a full-time job after all :)
<rodnice> lol
<rodnice> ok
<rodnice> shoot... I was trying to take the Windows way out of this one lol
<Mamarok> oh my, you will have a GUI that doesn't explain what is happening and you will have learned nothing
<Mamarok> dd at least is not that doifficult to learn and you also learn something you will document for yourself and will be able to re-use
<Mamarok> for free
<rodnice> Mamarok: same advice I give my lazy friends but hate when it applies to me lol
<rodnice> Mamarok: Somedays I don't wanna be the pilot... I just wanna pay the ticket and ride 1st class :-)
<Mamarok> rodnice: yes, we are all lazy at times :)
<Mamarok> ok, bedtime for me now, good night everyone
<rodnice> gnight
<rodnice> QUESTION: Does anyone know how I would go about fixing AUDIO?  Specifically, Studio programs (Ardour, Hydrogen) tend to hog all of the audio when they are opened and don't let go of the resource until I restart the computer.
<advnet> oi
#kubuntu 2013-10-10
<allebasaj> hi
 * ablyss no likey new kscreen
 * ablyss likey old screen thingy that worked
<roadfish> I'm thinking of installing 13.10 tomorrow ... How stable is it or is it best to wait until 17th?
<cjwelborn> i'm running 13.10. No issues yet. Muon crashed once, but i don't really use Muon anyway so I don't really care.
<irvin> ?
<allebasaj> is there a postgresql-9.3 package for ubuntu? i cant seem to install it if so
<allebasaj> i tried sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.3
<tsimpson> allebasaj: nope
<Roey> Hello all
<Roey> Riddell:  Hey Jonathan.  I got an idea... why do we have to finish waiting for all packages to download before we start an unpacking and then an installation process?  Can't we unpack as we download the package (as OpenSUSE does) and install once all of its dependencies have also been unpacked and installed?
<tsimpson> I think that's down to apt
<kunaguvarun> kubuntuforums down since morning?
<kunaguvarun> kubuntuforums down since morning?
<lordievader> !patience | kunaguvarun
<ubottu> kunaguvarun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kunaguvarun> Sorry, curious to know if it is really down for you guys as well. Anyways just checked the status in isup.me and it reports as down in other parts of word as well
<Unit193> kunaguvarun: Up for me now.
<lordievader> kunaguvarun: For that sort of stuff this website is usefull: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<kunaguvarun> lordievader: yeah, isup.me is the shorter url
<kunaguvarun> Unit193: Still down for me Error 503 : Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Unit193> kunaguvarun: What IP?
<Roey> tsimpson:  it is down to apt, and I think it's time it got a little smarter.
<kunaguvarun> I'm connecting from my company's network. I don't think I'm free to disclose their IP address
<Unit193> No, I meant what one is it trying to connect to. :P
<Roey> there's no reason we need to have the download/unpack/install as sequential processes.
<kunaguvarun> Unit193:I'm connecting from my company's network. I don't think I'm free to disclose their IP address
<Unit193> OK, I'll try to re-word it...  For me, kubuntuforums.net points to 173.255.193.141 which is an IP owned by Linode and managed by ns{1-5}.linode.com, as seen by `dig`
<Riddell> Roey: sounds like it just needs someone to code it into apt :)
<Roey> Riddell:  I pitced it to #debian, who said "it doesn't work that way".
<Roey> Riddell:  snobby dicks.
<Roey> anyway,
<Roey> yeah that does sound like a good project
<Roey> :)
<Riddell> Roey: I guess it would be more risky, something might fail to download and then your system would be screwed
<Roey> right
<Roey> well would it rally/
<Roey> what happens if you stop in the middle of intsalling
<Roey> you just do apt-get -f install
<Roey> and that's it.
<Roey> Riddell:  ^
<Riddell> Roey: not if the package can't be downloaded
<Roey> er then you'd have to roll back the changes.
<Roey> Riddell:  but again according to my question, this assumes that the dependencies themselves have already been downloaded, unpacked nad installed.
<Roey> alright, I'm going to bed, g'night!
<Macer> has anybody noticed a kernel panic when disconnecting bt dun?
<catty> fuk u
<catty> ...../dev/null
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<friti> Any translators around? I have a question for you guys and/or gals
<gsedej_work> Hi! Is it possible to change color of cpu monitor widged graph line?
<gsedej_work> Like you can do this in Unity/gnome
<friti> Depends on which plasmoid you use, i guess
<gsedej_work> (different collor for sys load/IO wait/etc)
<gsedej_work> the one included in default Kubuntu
 * friti uses simple load viewer, which can be recolored
<gsedej_work> when my computer slows down because of IO-wait, I would like to know
<friti> Well, i'd say that if you go into the settings of the plamoid, and there is no way to change the color, that it is not possible to change it
<gsedej_work> ok, I was just currious
<ShotokanZH> hi all
<ShotokanZH> anyone having issues setting a .jpg as background? is seen as 0x0 pixels while it's 1440x900
<mirela666> hello has anyone encountered no audio feedback from ping -a (audible ping)?
<mirela666> ifco
<ShotokanZH> mirela666, may depend on the fact that your pc may not have a bipper device
<mirela666> ShotokanZH: it does work from tty console
<ShotokanZH> mirela666, try with this
<ShotokanZH>  echo -e "\a"
<ShotokanZH> does it make a beep? :)
<ShotokanZH> mirela666, (by the way, it does not work for me, neither in tty or in konsole)
<ShotokanZH> and i'm 90% sure it's because there's no bipper device :)
<mirela666> yeah but I have to do modprobe pcspkr
<mirela666> and then it works from tty
<mirela666>  echo -e "\a" no sound
<ShotokanZH> mirela666, you're using konsole?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<thingol_> hi everyone, is there an ubuntu package for the Adobe Acrobat Reader ?
<ShotokanZH> thingol_, acroread
<thingol_> ShotokanZH: thanks, i'll look into it
<ShotokanZH> thingol_, to add it
<ShotokanZH> you've to remove # in front of all the "partner" sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShotokanZH> thingol_, (in my case, in the latest kubuntu: )
<ShotokanZH> # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu raring partner
<ShotokanZH> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu raring partner
<ShotokanZH> do a apt-get update & have fun dude thingol_ ;)
<thingol_> ShotokanZH: i certainly will
<unutulmusolan> hi i installed kubuntu to my notebook but it corrupted my efi boot by changing labels how can i fix it(there was a windows 7 and manjaro in the system)
<Lothar_> I
<ShotokanZH> Lothar_, YOU
<Lothar_> I've a question
<ShotokanZH> you've a question.
<ShotokanZH> Lothar_, tell, if i can i'll help :)
<Lothar_> I've a lot of systems guest accounts on my os,what does it mine
<ShotokanZH> Lothar_, are they all unprivileged? (*mean)
<Lothar_> yes
<Lothar_> I've all disabled
<ShotokanZH> Lothar_, since they're unprivileged there's no problem, maybe they're created by the daemons running on your OS.
<ShotokanZH> can you make an example of a 'suspicious' guest?
<Lothar_> could it greated by virualbox
<ShotokanZH> i don't know enough virtualbox to tell so.
<Lothar_> Thanks so long
<lordievader> Good evening.
<chachan> o/
<mnd999> Hi, having a problem with Saucy beta. Network manager widget has totally disappeared. How do I get it back?
<lordievader> mnd999: Saucy support is in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mnd999> How complicated, I'll try there
<george_> ok guys, I'm running 13.10 and after some updates, networkmanager applet disappeared. I've already reinstalled it and nothing. The applet does'nt apper in /usr/share/kde4/services/
<george_> Help?
<george_> I want to have the applet back at panel.
<mustafa_muhammad> Hi, I installed Kubuntu 13.10 Beta 2, but I have some problems, first, when I boot the live USB I only get a black screen, when I press Enter it loads the system
<frosted> fml today, my ISP is throttling me for a day , and I just installed kubuntu
<RoeyJeeBiv> hey all
<RoeyJeeBiv> BluesKaj, Riddell:  <RoeyJeeBiv> hey all,
<RoeyJeeBiv> <RoeyJeeBiv> question... so I am encountering the error that was said fixed here:  http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.btrfs/25284
<RoeyJeeBiv> <RoeyJeeBiv> I am using btrfs 0.20rc-1
<RoeyJeeBiv> <RoeyJeeBiv> latest kubuntu
<BluesKaj> RoeyJeeBiv, no idea about brtfs and associated errors
<frosted> Hey guys just install kubuntu, my panel was like left black when I  booted, what do I add so to see the minimized windows ?? they just dissapear now ?
<frosted> blank *
<RoeyJeeBiv> BluesKaj:  ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> frosted, open  the cashew on the right add widgets, type task manager in the search
<frosted> BlueKaj thank you that was what I was looking for ^^
<BluesKaj> or right click on the desktop/add widgets
<frosted> That I know I have used kde with backtrack before
<frosted> BlueKaj  do you know what the name for the cat that walks accross your screen's name is ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> dunno about any cat :)
<frosted> haha its cool the cat walks accross your whole screen
<Pici> frosted: oneko
<frosted> its called bneko
<frosted> or oneko that one
<frosted> I need to get the sl command as well, your get a train for having a typo on ls
<frosted> Yay time to download additional drivers
<frosted> omw how many codec do I need to play one song ?
<frosted> what the hell no plugins found, why can't I play the mp3 then ?
<BluesKaj> install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<frosted> BluesKa thanx, tottally forgot about that having used ubuntu/kubuntu in a while. been all debian
<frosted> The addition drivers will install the open source gpu driver for ati correct ?
<BluesKaj> no
<frosted> what will it install then ?
<BluesKaj> it's just flash and java and some media codecs
<frosted> mine onl;y has video driver for amd gpu listed?
<BluesKaj> look in kmenu apps>system for additional drivers
<frosted> yes that is where i see video driver for  .....
<BluesKaj> if there are any available
<frosted> I'm asking if that is the open source driver ?
<BluesKaj> usually proprietary
<frosted> dammit , I forgot how to get the open source ones
<frosted> my word its taking long to install the adobe-flash-plugin ?
<BluesKaj> frosted, you have agree to terms , so dpkg is probly waiting for an answer
<frosted> I did, it just took long I have the details open
<mustafa_muhammad> frosted, open source drivers are already installed on your system, if you want the proprietry drivers use "Additional Drivers"
<BluesKaj> ok , time to go
<frosted> what is the library needed for mpeg3 to play mp3's i've installed libmpeg and stil wont play
<mustafa_muhammad> frosted, gstreamer ugly plugins
<frosted> why would it be called ugly ?
<frosted> didn't work , should I restart amarok ?
<frosted> yup needed to be restarted
<frosted> Thanks guys ^^
<mustafa_muhammad> Welcome
<SporkWitch> anyone run into an issue with the mixer icon in the system tray displaying a different device than the one selected as master?  keyboard shortcuts correctly adjust the one set as master in kmix (analog), but when clicking the mixer icon on the system tray it shows the HDMI out instead
<denysonique> What is the KDE version on 12.04?
<wxl> denysonique: 4.8.5
<denysonique> wxl: thanks
<denysonique> wxl: what about 13.04 and 13.10?
<wxl> denysonique: technically that's 12.04.3 LTS
<wxl> derp, dunno :)
<denysonique> and it will be supported until 2017 right?
<Unit193> !info kde-window-manager
<ubottu> kde-window-manager (source: kde-workspace): K window manager (KWin). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 661 kB, installed size 2407 kB
<Unit193> Saucy has 4.11
<wxl> denysonique: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#Releases
<friti> Any translators around today?
<JMichaelX> what kind of translators?
<friti> Kubuntu translators
<friti> See, i have a problem. I went to launchpad yesterday for the first time in years, thinking i'd do some translating of kubuntu-docs, just to find out that kubuntu-docs have been removed from LP. Aparrently, the oofficial(?) documentation is now at wiki.kubuntu.org. My question is now, how do we i18n that stuff now?
<friti> And yes, that is too many 'now's....
<friti> Well, if someone knows the anser to that, just ping me. I am itching to get to work for saucy and subsequent releases.
#kubuntu 2013-10-11
<friti> So i have a problem. I went to launchpad yesterday for the first time in years, thinking i'd do some translating of kubuntu-docs, just to find out that kubuntu-docs have been removed from LP. Aparrently, the official(?) documentation is now at wiki.kubuntu.org. My question is now,how do we i18n the docs?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<spyke_> Hi
<spyke_> Is anybody at home?
<spyke_> ..
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blackkde1> new light display manager user account found  in kubuntu 13.10 fresh install login screen . any help?
<valorie> friti: that's a real problem
<valorie> eventually we hope to have a small set of docs in docbook, which could be translated into everything
<valorie> and which would rarely change
<valorie> our former doc folks left or got busy with other stuff, and us newbies are doing the best we can
<valorie> not quite good enough, so far
<Guest3903> someone around who could help me with a ubiquity issue?
<Guest3903> this is the issue i'm facing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1238446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is stuck after "Prepare" step" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> Guest3903: have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<valorie> that chan is for all flavors of Ubuntu
<valorie> Saucy
<Guest3903> valorie: already tried there, yes
<valorie> that's where the specialists are, and those who can help
<valorie> if they aren't answering, they are probably asleep/busy with other tasks
<valorie> did you file the bug?
<valorie> if not, did you add your experience to it?
<Guest3903> yes, i did file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1238446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is stuck after "Prepare" step" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> ah, I see from #kubuntu-devel that you did file it
<valorie> please stick to the proper chan and don't cross-post
<valorie> and the proper chan is +1
<valorie> that said, you might add that you have tested both the beta and the daily
 * valorie isn't in +1
<Guest3903> valorie: i generally wouldn't cross-post, but i thought it might be an important bug, being this close to the release
<Guest3903> so i wanted to provide all the info i could get
<Guest3903> valorie: if nothing else, at least get all info in
<valorie> oh, I agree
<valorie> however, cross-posting 1. doesn't get you the info any faster and 2. sets a bad example
<valorie> that said, thanks for caring enough to post a bug with extensive information
<valorie> as you say, it's close to the deadline, and this needs fixing
<Guest3903> valorie: indeed: i have a feeling i can resolve the problem by clearing out all my partitions, but i thought i'd rather file the bug so that if it's a ubiquity problem, it can be fixed
<valorie> clearing out all your partitions sounds rather extreme
<Guest3903> wouldn't hurt, i was planning to use that installer option anyway.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<user_> 1
<user_> мудашлепы!!! есть кто на русском?
<avihay> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Zepo> Hey Guys, I have a problem with fish ( the ssh protocoll ) I create a config file and am able to connect via ssh, but not with fish , it just say "Could not connect"
<zhick> i need help debugging a problem. i just upgraded my 13.11 install and afterwards did an autoremove to remove old kernels n stuff. now my networkmanagement-plasmoid wont show.
<zhick> when i try to add a new widget it also does not appear in the list
<zhick> plasma-nm and plasma-widget-networkmanager are both installed though
<BluesKaj> zhick. that's a bug in 13.10 , update and upgrade and the plasma-nm should reinstall , also 13.10 queries should done in #ubuintu+1
<zhick> BluesKaj, sorry didnt know about #ubuntu+1. thanks for solving my problem :)
<BluesKaj> zhick. np , just reinstall the NM widget , it should be there
<BluesKaj>  type net in widget search
<BluesKaj> zhick.^
<zhick> problem is ive got no network on the machine due to the networkmanagement widget missing.
<Zepo> Hey Guys, I have a problem with fish ( the ssh protocoll ) I create a config file and am able to connect via ssh, but not with fish , it just say "Could not connect"
<BluesKaj> zhick. , not connected to the internet ?
<zhick> but ill figure something out :)
<BluesKaj> zhick. open a terminal and run sudo dhclient
<zhick> BluesKaj, ive only got wireless available
<BluesKaj> for ethernet
<zhick> ill just download the package on this machine and transfer it via usb-stick
<zhick> BluesKaj, it's working now. thanks :)
<BluesKaj> zhick. good to hear :)
<Zepo> So noone has a quick solution for me ? :(
<BluesKaj> Zepo. try smb or samba
<dagle> I want to do an uefi install. Do I need to do anything execpt creating an efi partion and making it bootable and choosing to install the bootloader to that partion?
<dagle> Uefi can boot the bootloader but the bootloader drops into a shell.
<tatie> why the Firefox doesn't offer "Open file with", but  only "save" or "cancel" when clicking on file link?
<LinuxDad> tatie:  are you right clicking or just clicking ?
<tatie> clicking
<tatie> file is PDF
<tatie> same hapens with right click & open in new tab
<alvin> Is Kubuntu Active only 32-bit?
<Shiva> alvin, as far as I know 32 bit is recommended , but 64 bit should work fine as well :)
<alvin> The machine has 8 GB ram, hence the question. But where do I find the images? Or can I start with Kubuntu and then add plasma-active?
<Shiva> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts#download-block
<alvin> That's not only 1.5 years old, it's also only 32-bit
<keithzg> Is there any effect or program out there for using a key-combo to "ping" a mouse? My officemate often can't find his mouse, heh, and I *swear* I remember that being a thing.
 * alvin was looking here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/current/
<alvin> keithzg: It's in system settings -> desktop effects somewhere
<keithzg> alvin: Yeah, I'm looking there and I don't see it...
<keithzg> aha, I'm just blind, it's "Track Mouse"
<alvin> Yes :-)
<Shiva> alvin, you can get  at regular download section download  button of link i pasted
<alvin> Shiva: I think you misunderstodd. I'm looking for a 64-bit version of Kubuntu Active
<Shiva> also since its LTS  version you could get long term support as well
<alvin> Not just Kubuntu
<Shiva> I m sorry, I thought its just kubuntu
<alvin> Well, I don't believe in Long Term Support. There are quite a lot more bug fixes in the Kubuntu PPA's within monthly KDE updates, than in an LTS. An LTS just supports your bugs longer. Not what I want.
<alvin> The KDE version in Saucey (not Saucy itself) is far more stable than the KDE version in 12.04
<Shiva> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/13.04/release/
<alvin> The Ubuntu layer has regressions unfortunately
<Shiva> might be helpful, but though cant find 64 bit on quick look
<dagle> Any body have any clue why my uefi system wont boot by default (I'm pretty sure I could fix it but it's not my computer)?
<alvin> Yes :-( Ans as you can see, that's 64-bit only
<alvin> dagle: Good question. I'll wait a year and then try UEFI. It's probably possible, but not easy.
<dagle> alvin: So the installer can't do uefi by default?
<dagle> I have used uefi for almost 2 years now on linux...
<alvin> I didn't say that. I believe it can, but maybe not on every motherboard yet. I've used it in the past. By accident. It was hard to fix when things started to go wrong.
<dagle> And, sure I could fix it but I don't want to maintain it on his computer and I want him to be able to reinstall if he needs to.
<alvin> I've read somethig about setting the GPT volumes bootable, but I'm really not sure about that one.
<dagle> I created an efi partion, set it to bootable and installed grub to that partion.
<dagle> So far so good, grub starts but it can't find the install and I don't know why.
<dagle> Should be pretty easy to fix with a chroot etc but it still bothers me.
<dagle> So, what does the efi options in the kubuntu installer do? Or is it just a bug?
<keithzg> dagle: worked fine for me when I installed on my current desktop at work, although that was 12.10 IIRC.
<alvin> A friend of mine reently tried to install using UEFI, but he didn't succeed
<keithzg> I've failed once, because I dumbly forgot to boot the DVD in UEFI mode. But other than that every time I've installed has been peachy keen.
<dagle> keithzg: And did you do anything more than I did? Because grub boots just fine but drops to a shell... smells like kubuntu is doing something wrong.
<keithzg> dagle: I certainly didn't do anything fancy; just made an EFI partition and a partition for everything else. Even used BTRFS as my root just to be cowboy ;)
<mohidin_> tes
<keithzg> t?
<mohidin_> hallo
<mohidin_> i am from indonesia
<mohidin_> i use ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> mo olk , do you have a question ?
<BluesKaj> mohidin_.^
<mohidin_> yes.. i have question..
<mohidin_> if i want application like internet download manager in ubuntu....is there any app it is same with IDM ?
<BluesKaj> mohidin_. try kget
<BluesKaj> !kget  | mohidin_
<BluesKaj> !info kget
<ubottu> kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 1553 kB, installed size 4276 kB
<mohidin_> in software center ?? is there ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj>  or sudo apt-get install kget in the konsole , mohidin_
<mohidin_> oke..i will try it...thanks.
<BluesKaj> mohidin_. for torrents use ktorrent
<BluesKaj> mohidin_. but kger works too
<BluesKaj> get
<mohidin_> oke ....i will test it as soon i download kget.
<mohidin_> hallo
<mohidin_> i want to ask again
<mohidin_> if i want to connect kget with mozila ??
<BluesKaj> mohidin_. use ktorrent with FF/mozilla
<BluesKaj> for torrent files
<BluesKaj> for other types of files i use wget in the terminal , youtube-dl for youtube flash files
<mohidin_> it is kget can download from youtube ?
<mohidin_> can you mention me ?
<rickyrayjay> kubuntu...kinda like. i know it has the "auto detect" where it knows if its a netbook or desktop/laptop based on resolution. is there a way i can have my netbook use the desktop version?
<BluesKaj_> FF froze my desktop , some kind of glitch and it wouldn't shutdown so I had to REISUB with alt + prtscrn ..running latest daily 13.10
<xxx> Hello all, may I beg for help? :)
<BluesKaj_> no need to beg , xxx , just ask
<xxx> Thanks. :)
<xxx> anyway, I tried installing Kubuntu on manual partitioning, I made / partition and swap as well home partition. Installation starts, I set up my options and at the end I get this message: http://img4.imagetitan.com/img.php?image=8_error.png
<xxx> Could you help me with this? I have preinstalled Win8
<lordievader> xxx: Is it a UEFI computer?
<xxx> Unfortunately yes.
<lordievader> xxx: Ugh, I have heard of many troubles with UEFI, hopefully for you this guide gets you through the maze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xxx> I think it might be connected with Ubuntu being previously installed. I think I managed to clear it out of the PC, but in boot options in BIOS, I still have Ubuntu boot option.
<xxx> Yes, I know about that tutorial, but I am a Linux beginner and find it not very understandable.
<xxx> Problem is, as Win8 was preinstalled I have 5 partitions(C: and D: normal , but 3 hidden) and I can't make it out, if they were installed by Win or one is left from the Ubuntu installation.
<xxx> I think that, removing the left Ubuntu partition, would solve the problem, but I can't decide if there is a Ubuntu partiotion or no.
<lordievader> xxx: You could mount them and see what is on there.
<xxx> Probably need to do that in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> xxx: Yes, probably. Then you can mount them too if they are of the ext family.
<lordievader> too if = even if
<xxx> Will I be able to mount even the Win8 hidden partitions?
<xxx> in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> xxx: Yes you can mount ntfs partitions in (K)Ubuntu.
<xxx> Ok, thanks a lot. I will try this way to find out. Cheers. :)
<lordievader> Good luck!
<sunny_le> isn't there ubuntu software center in kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj_> yes it's called muon
<BluesKaj_> and muon software center
<BluesKaj_> sunny_le.^
<sunny_le> BluesKaj_, yeah but the packges are not organized according to category as done in ubuntu software center
<sunny_le> ok got it :)
<sunny_le> it's all the same only bit different layout :)
<BluesKaj_> sunny_le. well ,neither is desktop on kubuntu , but I'm sure you'll find the muon software center quite comprehensive if you use it for a while
<sunny_le> BluesKaj_, yeah you are correct, i need to get bit familiar to it.
<BluesKaj_> or you could use muon as a reference for info on packages and use the konsole to install them
<sunny_le> BluesKaj_, ok :)
<sunny_le> BluesKaj_, if i am installing file server, print server and other such services  on my kubuntu then the transition from 13.04 to 13.10 is smooth or there may be some issues ? because i have heard that we have to install new version every 6 months ?
<BluesKaj_> sunny_le. you don't "have to" install a new version every 6 months , most versions are supported much longer , like the LTS versions
<BluesKaj_> !LTS | sunny_le
<ubottu> sunny_le: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<sunny_le> BluesKaj_, this means that there is no breakages of packages on upgrading to a newer version correct ?
<sunny_le> i have started loving Kubuntu :D :D
<BluesKaj_> the next LTS version will be 14.04 , due to be released in April 2014
<BluesKaj_> sunny_le. there are no guarantees , , but best practice usually means to install a new release at least one month after the official release date.
<BluesKaj_> espcially if you are an "on the job" user...home users can be more adventurous
<sunny_le> BluesKaj_, what you suggest if i want to create a home server ?
<sunny_le> kubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj_> depends how you want to use the server ,m are you thinking of hostiong a website or just stream media etc on a home network
<BluesKaj_> sunny_le. ^
<sunny_le> hosting my  website too
<lordievader> sunny_le: For my server I use Ubuntu Server 12.04, a gui for a server is pretty pointless.
<BluesKaj_> I was about to suggest sunny_le  ask in #ubuntu-server
<rodnice> QUESTION: Does anyone know how I would go about fixing AUDIO?  Specifically, Studio programs (Ardour, Hydrogen) tend to hog all of the audio when they are opened and don't let go of the resource until I restart the computer.
<lordievader> rodnice: Are they set to use ALSA directly?
<BluesKaj_> lordievader. i don't host a website , but this pc is server for our home network , and it would pointless not to have a DE
<rodnice> lordievader: not sure.  I had installed and uninstalled some pavuaudio stuff that was mentioned
<BluesKaj_> what are you using ardour etc for , are you recording with jack or audacity ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: To me a server is typically without a monitor. Depends on the/your definition of server I guess.
<BluesKaj_> rodnice.^
<BluesKaj_> yeah , my external drive could be called a server , it has no OS or DE :)
<eagles0513875_> hey guys i just installed raring on my laptop which has a uefi bios and for some reason i dont get any login screen what so ever
<eagles0513875_> just a black screen
<BluesKaj_> eagles0513875_. can you get to a tty ?
<eagles0513875_> what is the shortcut to get the grub menu? was going to go down into recovery with networking and upgrade that way
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: no
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: i was actually going to do a network upgrade over the network if i could get into recovery through grub which does pop up
<eagles0513875_> its after that which doesnt
<eagles0513875_> hold on one min
<rodnice> BluesKaj: just a sec
<BluesKaj_> eagles0513875_. have you tried the shift key immediately following the Bios
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: You mean shift? Hold that and you should get the grub menu.
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> it used to be the esc key
<BluesKaj_> left shift preferrably
<eagles0513875_> ok
<rodnice> BluesKaj:  I was trying to play with Hydrogen while watching a Hydrogen tutorial at the same time.  I installed and uninstalled a Jack program. Have not installed Audacity.
<eagles0513875_> going to upgrade to saucy BluesKaj_  and see if that helps me any
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj_: lordievader  will chat with you in ubuntu +1
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: I'm not in ubu+1.
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> well i will chat with you then in offtopic lordievader
<lordievader> rodnice: Jack claims your sound card, so you browser(?) can't have any sound output.
<rodnice> lordievader: hm... I was playing video in VLC and had Hydrogen open.  A friend has a similar problem when running a video and Hydrogen.
<rodnice> lordievader: sorry, we're both inexperienced Linux users
<lordievader> Hydrogen probably claims the audio card through ALSA or JACK and therefore other applications cannot access it anymore.
<lordievader> rodnice: There is no real fix for it, other than closing Hydrogen.
<ed8744564399> hi anyone knows a good utility or smth for open vpn so that when it disconnects it would automatically reconnect or atleast block traffic while disconnected?
<rodnice> awww
<rodnice> :-(
<rodnice> lordievader: is that due to system limitations or my understanding of how Linux works vs. Windows?
<lordievader> rodnice: Hydrogen wants low latency, for browsers or media players latency isn't much of a problem.
<rodnice> lordievader: ahhhh
<rodnice> lordievader: how do you know all this stuff?
<rodnice> lordievader: (thanks by the way)
<lordievader> rodnice: Experiment, read, think, that sort of stuff ;)
<lordievader> And no problem.
<rodnice> lordievader: Man, latency?  I'm not sure what in my search would have triggered me to read up on that.  It's like I was looking for a Dunkin Donuts on the wrong street.
<rodnice> lordievader: but I'll research the latency (whatever that is, lol) issue more in depth. at least I know now where to go
<lordievader> rodnice: Latency is the time it takes from input to output. For example if you use your computer as a guitar fx-box if the latency is more than 5 ms you'll hear it the sound coming from your computer lagging behind.
<rickyrayjay> does anyone know if i can install the lastest version on kubuntu as the desktop version on my netbook? it has the auto detection on install that defaults to netbook version based on resolution detection...
<rodnice> lordievader: ooooooh
<rodnice> lordievader: I'm learning and I really do appreciate it
<rodnice> lordievader: Just thinking that my fellow newbies coming from Windows would be totally lost trying to understand that
<rodnice> lordievader: closing Hydrogen seems to keep my audio "locked" until restart.  Do you think Ubuntu Studio would be optimized to avoid that affect?
<eagles0513875_> rodnice: is hydrogen working with real time audio? if it is it could be that its failign to release the lock after hydrogen is closed
<lordievader> rodnice: It exists in Windows too, it's ASIO ;)
<rodnice> eagles0513875_: I'm not sure ift it is or how to check for that
<lordievader> I remember having that problem with Jack often, decided Linux wasn't for pro-audio.
<eagles0513875_> rodnice: top or htop and find the process
<lordievader> rodnice: Or "ps aux|grep jack"
<rodnice> <==== newbie :-(
<lordievader> rodnice: Open the Konsole and type the stuff between the " in the konsole and hit enter ;)
<rodnice> lordievader: Linux not for pro audio?  But there's Ubuntu Studio... surely it has these issues hammered out
<lordievader> rodnice: Just a one man opinion.
<rodnice> sensei@sensei-Inspiron-6000:~$ ps aux|grep jack
<rodnice> sensei    4553  0.0  0.0   4684   816 pts/1    S+   16:34   0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<lordievader> rodnice: You can also use "ps aux|grep [j]ack" to not let the grep process show up.
<rodnice> lordievader: now what :-(
<rodnice> lordievader: I'll be back... thank you for all your help!
<keithzg> Hmm, really hoping that http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pengpod-1040-quad-core-linux-android-dual-booting-tablets gets funded; considering the (understandable, but irritating nonetheless) inability of the Vivaldi tablet to take off, seems like the best bet for a tablet that Kubuntu Active could run nicely on.
#kubuntu 2013-10-12
<rickyrayjay> how do i make desktop icons not become widgits? i would like the ability to arrange them as i like
<xtriz> anyone can guide me in about rebranding kubuntu ? I have done almost everything, only left is the name of kubuntu that comes on the kde menu and in the muon software centre ?
<valorie> what do you mean, rebranding?
<xtriz> valorie, i am creating custom distro based on kubuntu so i need to remove the kubuntu logos and name.
<valorie> huh
<xtriz> valorie, what happened ?
<valorie> I have no clue, but you might see how other custom distros do it
<valorie> I assume they create their own logos and sub them
<xtriz> valorie, are their any kubuntu derivatives ?
<valorie> have you looked at sites like http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-kde-live-cd-dvd-using-kubuntu ?
<valorie> sure, I know netrunner is one
<valorie> and I guess Mint
<valorie> this is the official guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<xtriz> valorie, that link will be useful, i can check netrunner and how they have done.
<valorie> why do you want a completely custom distro?
<xtriz> valorie, i want to  make my own distro will customized settings.
<yofel> xtriz: most of the branding is done by kubuntu-settings, so you'll want to replace that with a copy of your defaults
<xtriz> yofel, great checking that out
<xtriz> yofel, all the kubuntu related branding are in this packaged ?
<yofel> not sure if it's all, but most of the desktop stuff is in there (like the menu logo etc.)
<xtriz> yofel, cool :)
<xtriz> yofel, figured everything out, now only one thing left is that, in muon software center do i have to modify the package so as to remove the provided by Kubuntu ?
<xtriz> yofel, prob solved :)
<xtriz> for gnome their is dconf editor , for kde is their something similar to it ?
<valorie> xtriz: it looks like gnome's is actuall gconf editor
<valorie> and dconf is more generic
<xtriz> valorie, ok
<valorie> although a lot of that is set in systemsettings
<xtriz> to cuztomize kde themes is a prob know as it doesn't have dconf or gconf editor.
<valorie> did you see this? http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Theme
<tsimpson> there is also kreadconfig and kwriteconfig, but those are not as advanced as gconf or dconf
<xtriz> valorie, that is quite useful, i can directly place the themes under the respective folders and tada it's done :D
<xtriz> tsimpson, checking those out.
<valorie> KDE is created to be customizeable
<xtriz> valorie, in a similar way i can customize application appearance and workspace appearance too right ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> most apps use the themes you choose
<valorie> some might have their own theming, but that is usually independent stuff
<xtriz> valorie, what is the general directory under which all this options are stored ?
<valorie> I don't know; isn't it covered in the theming tut?
<xtriz> /usr/share /
<xtriz> got the directory /share/app/desktoptheme
<valorie> I've never done what you are attempting
 * valorie is pretty satisfied with the presets
<xtriz> valorie, ok :)
<valorie> except desktop photos
<xtriz> :)
<infrid> hi
<lordievader> Hey infrid
<frosted> Hey guys, what is the command , if I want to say have when I press the windows key it opens the kick off apllication launcher ?
<frosted>  
<lordievader> frosted: The windows key (super key) is a modifier like shift or ctrl, so the keyboard shortcut won't be the windows key alone (unless you apply hacks).
<lordievader> a modifier key*
<frosted> lordievar okay thats fine but if I want a keyboard shortcut to open the kickoff aplication launcher, what is the command I need to enter to open the menu ?
<frosted> lordievader okay thats fine but if I want a keyboard shortcut to open the kickoff aplication launcher, what is the command I need to enter to open the menu ?
<lordievader> frosted: Thought there was a preset for it but I cannot find it, let me look through qdbus.
<frosted> I thought there was one as well. but after I installed I have nothing on my panel had to add everything manually. usually things like system status is atleast there
<lordievader> frosted: Ah, found it, when you right click the menu and hit Application Launcher Settings -> Keyboard shortcut, you can set the keyboard shortcut.
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<frosted_> Hi
<Papa_> Hello everyone.
<Papa_> I'm having a problem with the mouse arrow.
<Papa_> I select the dimensions but after a few minutes, it gets bigger
<Papa_> And I'm not my grandpa!
<Papa_> Any ideas?
<Papa_> I'm making a screenshot
<Papa_> Please check → http://uploadpie.com/KQsp7
<Papa_> Look at the right
<Papa_> In theory I use 24
<Papa_> But it looks bigger
<FloodBotK1> Papa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Papa_> Sorry.
<anonymous> hey guys
<raspberryberet> hi. how do i make ctrl-alt L working again? upgrading to kde 4.11 broke this.
<Soru_> Yea me too
<Soru_> It doesn't work
<raspberryberet> also screensaver cannot be disabled when watching film on any player.
<Guest58442> trying to play sam3 on steam with bumblebee and i got pretty poor performance on 1080p and my Geforce 650M ... can someone help me ?  already tried to  set primusrun %command%   ...
<raspberryberet> Soru_: that feel bro :/
<micha_> Hi, my copy and paste does not work anymore in any application for my main user account. Which programms/settings influence it?
<micha_> I tried to stop klipper, but to no avail
<Soru_> raspberryberet: It's a pain in the ass becaue I use it at class and sometimes I do ctrl-alt L but I don't remember that it does not work and I leave my computer unblocked! damnit haha
<micha_> one exception is dolphin, when copying files, they are copied as text, i.e. when I copy-paste a file, dolphin asks me for a filename to store the text (which consists of the original filename)
<raspberryberet> Soru_: same to me here brother
 * Soru_ restarts
<micha_> It must be some settings in .kde/share/config. Any idea which influences the copy/paste behaviour?
<siragius> !list
<ubottu> siragius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<siragius> ciao
<siragius> rld
<micha_> Does it make any sense that kdeconnectrc (the kde side of the android plugin) breaks copy-paste?
<frosted> Hi all, I've googled my problem with libre writer spell checker not working. Thus I am here to ask for some help. I have hunspell checker installed and set to the correct language but it still doesn't work I can type kdkdkdkdkdkdkdkd and libre will accept that as correct.
<BluesKaj_> frosted. ask in #LibreOffice , maybe
<frosted> There is a channel for that? awesome i will thank you ^^
<BluesKaj_> np
<frosted> The chanel is dead BluesKaj
<sunny_le> is it possible to run graphical applications like firefox from chroot ?
<sunny_le> wow i just run whole kde from chroot, but it crashed after 5 sec
<frosted_> Does anyone know if its possible to combine two connections ? Like use two dsl line and use both's speed as one in linux ?
<dany> hey
<dany> I have problem with lighdm
<dany> can anyone help?
<dany> any one?
<frosted_> dany the channel is pretty death atm. and I can't help you sorry
<dany> why dead
<dany> ?
<frosted_> I dno not much activity
<dany> ok
<lordievader> dany: What is your problem with lighdm?
<dany> I have no kde entry
<dany> for all users
<dany> only xbmc entry
<frosted_> Awh you are in luck dany
<lordievader> Many idlers, perhaps they will respond when they see the problem.
<dany> I have fresh install od newest kubuntu
<dany> I've installed few apps and xbmc
<dany> no I cant only log in to xbmc
<dany> no kde session :(
<lordievader> dany: Can you start kde with "startkde"?
<dany> I have lighdm running
<dany> init 4
<dany> should start it in terminal ctrl+alt+F1
<dany> ?
<dany> I dont have such command
<dany> only start-pulseaudio-kde
<dany> and startx
<lordievader> dany: That is odd..
<dany> i know
<lordievader> dany: How did you install Kubuntu?
<dany> from thumstick
<lordievader> Ok, using a Kubuntu image I presume? Not by installing Ubuntu and then installing the kubuntu-desktop package or something.
<dany> no
<dany> kubuntu iso
<lordievader> What version?
<dany> from offical page
<dany> newest
<dany> upgradet
<dany> maybe should reinstall kde
<dany> ?
<lordievader> dany: Yes you could try reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package (don't think it will help much, but worth a shot).
<dany> i put system to install kubuntu-desktop
<dany> will see
<dany> what about light entry list
<dany> where can find configuration file?
<dany> done already
<dany> now restarting
<lordievader> dany: Not sure how he generates that, I think he gets it from XSession.
<dany> ok
<dany> it works
<dany> kde splash screen
<dany> and kde desktop :D
<lordievader> dany: Good to hear ;)
<dany> but now I have ugly unity lightmdm screen
<lordievader> dany: Check if greeter-session= in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is set to lightdm-kde-greeter.
<dany> its not
<dany> its unity
<dany> changed
<lordievader> dany: Then change it ;) "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<dany> lets
<dany> see
<dany> thanks man for y help
<lordievader> dany: No problem ;)
<dany> how could that happen :P
<dany> kde get uninstalled ?
<dany> wird think, never happened to me before
<lordievader> dany: That is a very good question. Did you clean out packages or something?
<dany> not
<dany> only installed few thinks
<dany> thanks guys
<xtriz> why is that some services get started as a root and some do not ?
<xtriz> any specific reasons ?
<lordievader> xtriz: Probably permission.
<xtriz> lordievader, but i am already doing it as a root
<lordievader> xtriz: What do you mean?
<xtriz> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<xtriz> Upstart job, you may also use the status(8) utility, e.g. status cups
<xtriz> when i am doing /etc/init.d/cups start i am getting the above error.
<xtriz> i am doing this as a root
<lordievader> xtriz: sudo service cups start
<xtriz> lordievader, i am customizing kubuntu, so i am doing all this things under chroot.
<xtriz> creating custom live cd
<lordievader> xtriz: Ok, then why would you need to start the cups service?
<xtriz> lordievader, i has to start ssh to transfer certain files, so i was just curious whether i can start cups or not.
<xtriz> now this error has made me curious to know what goes under the hood such that cups service don't get started as a root.
<lordievader> xtriz: What does "service cups status" say?
<xtriz> lordievader, nothing
<xtriz> and service cups starts also states nothing, just returns the prompt back.
<lordievader> I believe that it should still start even if you use /etc/init.d/<something>, it just says that Ubuntu uses upstart.
<xtriz> lordievader, hope so, let me check that out.
<lordievader> xtriz: Well it might be the chroot thingie that upstart isn't running or something. Never tried to start a service from within a chroot.
<xtriz> lordievader, if i just copy paste the various config files ( themes ) of my current kubuntu install will that work ?
<lordievader> xtriz: Themes of what?
<xtriz> i have customized panels and window decorations
<lordievader> They will probably work, just that you need to figure out how to modify the config files.
<kaddi> what is a good place to upload screenshots for illustration?
<xtriz> lordievader, to be more precise , the stuff under i.e. application appearance and workspace appearance
<lordievader> !paste | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kaddi> ty
<lordievader> xtriz: Same thing, find out how to modify the config files.
<xtriz> lordievader, where can i find the config files of those ?
<xtriz> googling for each options.
<lordievader> xtriz: That is the tricky part, the default user doesn't exist (yet). It is made by casper during the boot process. So what I think you should do, is make a new user, hack the part where the default user is made. And then change the config files.
<lordievader> xtriz: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Removing_the_.28Casper.29_Autologin
<xtriz> lordievader, it works :) super awesome :)
<xtriz> the cups job did work on the complete build.
<xtriz> it got started but it was not showing.
<xtriz> lordievader, you meant to say is that remove the auto login and add a user, and under it i copy all the config files ?
<lordievader> xtriz: Something like that yes.
<xtriz> lordievader, is that possible to create a setup such that the config files are applied automatically to the new user created ?
<xtriz> can i do that i can copy the complete config files with my desired files ?
<xtriz> s/copy/replace ?
<lordievader> xtriz: Possibly, not a way I know of though...
<xtriz> lordievader, or can i do that in chroot , get the GUI run and then select the appropriate options ?
<lordievader> Don't think that last one is a very plausible one.
<xtriz> :9
<xtriz> :(
<xtriz> then how can i customized themes ?
<xtriz> kdereadconfig or kdewriteconfig ?  i am losing now , tried everything i knew.
<lordievader> xtriz: Read from setp 7: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-kde-live-cd-dvd-using-kubuntu-p2
<blurb> Hi, I'm trying install kubuntu 13.04 with uefi. It boots into grub2 but only drops into a shell instead of detecting an OS (no error messages what so ever).
<xtriz> lordievader, thank you so much it will be really helpful :)
<lordievader> xtriz: No problem, good luck.
<xtriz> lordievader, thank you sir :)
<DrowKiroth> Hey everyone question for you guys does anyone know what the development package for pthreads is called
<DrowKiroth>  are the development library's for pthreads installed by default
<Hackbinary> hello
<lordievader> Hey Hackbinary
<Addle> Well, getting this laptop working has been a trial. I do hate SecureBoot. Things work now, but I have a screensaver/screen blank/DPMS issue.
<Addle> No screensaver or screen blanking works. It flickers and then doesn't go into it.
<Addle> acpid is running and testing the screen saver works. It just never comes on. I just see a flicker when it should activate, then nothing. Any troubleshooting hints?
<Addle> (Screen dim also doesn't work)
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> does anyone use XIAOPAN or does anyone know their IRC?
<tapout> anyone know of a way to scan/search all apps for use of QQuickImageProvider?  I want to see how these wizards coded around that object/user
<tapout> use
<valorie> tapout: #kde-devel , perhaps?
<miractopal> kjk
#kubuntu 2013-10-13
<debfan> firefox is already running, but is not responding....  how do i I fix this?
<debfan> I use top to see which process (PID) is assigned to firefox... then use the kill command ...but, then firefox process shows up still
<cesar_k_1310> boa noite a todos!
<Guest37394> dues dudes dudes
<Guest37394> Who knows how to install Kde Connect? :(
<Addle> Guest37394: http://larsemil.se/small-howto-on-kde-connect-and-ubuntu/
<Addle> Guest37394: There's a version in the Saucy repos, but that one is a bit old, so the git version is probably the way to go right now.
<Guest98511> Addle: i've tried but I get errors... Is the first time I try to install something this way
<Addle> Guest98511: Ah, I see. I haven't tried to compile it myself, yet (still on an older version of KDE).
<Guest98511> Addle: Thanks for answering :)
<Addle> Guest98511: np, hope you manage to get it working. :)
<avihay> debfan: there are more "deadly" signals you can send to firefox then kill(15), try killing it with signal 9 (term?) in top, press k, enter the pid followed by enter, then 9, then enter
<debfan> right, right... thanks...
<debfan> it eventually worked
<avihay> you can also do it from kde's System monitor (ksysgurd)
<avihay> oh, yhe, firefox does take it's time to shut down
<debfan> yes, that's right...  doh ;)  thanks, again
<debfan> and 'killall firefox?'
<debfan> but, it had already worked - finally ;)
<zabeeble> Can anyone help me with a problem with my time zone?
<valorie> zabeeble: if you say what your problem is, you are more likely to get help
<zabeeble> When I go to select my time zone in the system settings, only UTC shows up.
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder if you are missing tzdata?
<zabeeble> i did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'.  that didn't help
<valorie> what did it say after you did that?
<zabeeble> It said:
<zabeeble> Current default time zone: 'America/New_York'
<zabeeble> Local time is now:      Sun Oct 13 01:56:52 EDT 2013.
<zabeeble> Universal Time is now:  Sun Oct 13 05:56:52 UTC 2013.
<zabeeble> but my time still reads as 5:56 in the morning
<zabeeble> on the clock, that is
<valorie> ah, in the clock on your panel?
<zabeeble> right
<valorie> right-click the clock and reset the tz there
<valorie> clock settings, not 'set date and time'
<valorie> I've had the same problem a couple of times
<zabeeble> that's the problem.  when i right click and chose "Adjust Date and Time", there is nothing listed but UTC
<valorie> don't adjust date and time
<valorie> clock settings
<zabeeble> only UTC listed there, too.
<zabeeble> i'm sorry for the trouble.  i'm kinda new at this.
<valorie> in clock settings ALL the time zones are there
<valorie> and you check which you want to display
<zabeeble> Only UTC is listed and checked.
<valorie> woah, which kubuntu version are you using, and which clock applet/widget?
 * valorie uses the digital clock on Raring (13.04)
<zabeeble> it's the digital clock.  i'm not sure how to find which version of kubuntu i'm using
<valorie> you don't remember?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<valorie> there ya go
<zabeeble> ah!  thank you!
<zabeeble> it's 13.04
<valorie> that is just the weirdest
<valorie> I can't imagine why all the zones aren't listed
<zabeeble> :)  neither can i.  lol  but i appreciate your help.
<valorie> well, I didn't help
<zabeeble> you tried, though.  that's good enough.
<valorie> you have tzdata, and that should be all you need
<valorie> pfff
<zabeeble> lol
<Unit193> /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<valorie> you might try installing another clock, and see if it also lacks timezones
<valorie> if so, it's got to be a missing packages
<valorie> Unit193: did you read up?
<valorie> zabeeble did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' and got a good readout
<zabeeble> the analog clock also only lists UTC in the time zone listing
<Unit193> Yeah, saw that.  Logged out and back in?  `date`  return something good too?  No TZ= in ~/.bashrc or environment?
 * valorie hands the problem over to Unit193, who obviously has more indepth knowledge
<Unit193> Bad idea, I'm about to check the dryer along with other stuff, you know KDE better too. :)
<zabeeble> there's supposed to be a .bashrc in my home directory?
<zabeeble> because i don't have one.
<valorie> yes, you'll have to allow dolphin to display hidden files to see it
<zabeeble> i did the display hidden files.  it's not there.  can i generate one?
<valorie> all files beginning with a dot are hidden by default
<Unit193> Default is in /etc/skel/
<zabeeble> if i copy/paste it, will that work?
<Unit193> Not likely to be related, default doesn't declare TZ.
<zabeeble> gotcha.  well, i guess i'll have to get used to subtracting 5 hours off my clock.  lol
<valorie> how about `date` in a konsole?
<zabeeble> this is even more weird.  date has the correct time @ 2:19
<Unit193> Does Kubuntu keep it's files in .config/kde or something?  Could move (so, backup, delete) those and re-login.
<zabeeble> i think the only problem i have is not having a list of time zones to choose from in the clock settings
<valorie> zabeeble: I just looked at my ~/.bashrc and saw nothing about tzdata there
<valorie> I've edited it before, and never seen tz anything there
<zabeeble> okay.  i renamed .kde to .kde.old.  gonna restart and see if anything happens.
<zabeeble> peace, people.  thanks for your help.  :)
<Unit193> valorie: Yes, as stated, more useful to set in there if you don't have root access, and the host is in UTC or something.  Syntax: TZ="America/New_York".  You can also call date prefixed with that to change the time for the one call.
<valorie> worth a try
<valorie> Unit193: interesting
<valorie> one of the things I love about linux is the endless ways to solve problems
<valorie> even tiny corner-cases
<Unit193>  `date` is a very useful program, once you learn of the -d option, or changing timezones/output formats.   date -d "Next Tuesday 12PM"  actually works. :)
<zabeeble> i'm back.  renaming .kde and rebooting didn't help.  :(
<berte> hello everyone, I want to make a route to eth2 to eth0, eth0 is a lan also I will use that adapter for sharing my internet access, actually is a kind of nat network but I am not sure how can I do that
<xxx> Hello all, I have some questions, so is there anyone willing to help?
<ikonia> xxx: normally you have to ask a question so people know if they can help.
<xxx> oh, ok. :)
<xxx> So, I got a laptop with Win8 preinstalled on it. I managed to install Ubuntu 13.04 on dual boot and everything was working ok. Then I changed my and wanted to change Ubuntu with Kubuntu. So I deleted and formated all partitions with Ubuntu on it and restarted Win8. Then I started up try Kubuntu and went on manual partitioning, made partitions for Kubuntu and started installation. At th
<xxx> At the end of the installation I got a grub error, http://img4.imagetitan.com/img.php?image=8_error.png
<xxx> When I entered my BIOS, I found out there is a boot of for Ubuntu, even though I deleted all partitions containing Ubuntu
<xxx> Is there a chance to remove this Ubuntu boot, as I think this might be the problem.
<valorie> !efi | xxx
<ubottu> xxx: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> you are better off just installing kubuntu from a liveDVD or LiveUSB
<ignerious> the mediubuntu project has been shutdown. What  to do????
<valorie> rather than trying to install using wubi
<valorie> ignerious: what do you need from mediabuntu?
<valorie> the various packages you need are usually still available
<ignerious> valorie: the extra packages like unsopported media codecs
<ignerious> valorie: they are not availiable else where
<valorie> those which still work are still hosted elsewhere
<valorie> those which no longer work have died
<valorie> Kubuntu is hosting some stuff, as is the VLC project
<valorie> would be nice if the mediabuntu devels told people where to find stuff, though
<valorie> ask for what you want, and we'll try to help you find it
<ignerious> valorie: thanks
<ignerious> valorie: but how can i find those packages
<valorie> kubuntu-restricted-extras has a lot of stuff in it
<valorie> do you run kubuntu?
<ignerious> valorie: but not the all
<ignerious> valorie: yeah
<valorie> ok, what are you missing?
<valorie> oh, there is now kubuntu-restricted-addons as well
<ignerious> valorie: w64codecs libdvdcss2 non-free-codecs mencoder ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-53 flvtool2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad geoclue gstreamer1.0-plugins-base gstreamer1.0-plugins-good gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad frei0r-plugins
<valorie> check that out
<valorie> we have all the gst plugins
<xxx> Hm, everything seems to be in order with my preinstallation setup for Kubuntu. I am running out of options.
<valorie> !info w64codecs
<ubottu> Package w64codecs does not exist in raring
<valorie> pff
<xxx> The question about removing ubuntu boot option is still on.
<valorie> xxx, I've got no more knowledge to share; I hope someone else will speak up for you
<Guest7129> in the installer, when I choose "Guided - Use entire disk", does it create a separate /home for me?
<xxx> ok, thanks a lot anyway. :)
<valorie> mencoder, ffmpeg, libavcodec-extra-53 are all available
<valorie> flvtool2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, geoclue, and frei0r-plugins are available as well
<valorie> so everything on your list, ignerious
<valorie> with the possible exception of non-free-codecs -- that's a package name I haven't seen in years
<valorie> oh, and the w64codecs
<valorie> http://www.deb-multimedia.org/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-amd64/package/w64codecs
<valorie> you can install from the deb, though
<valorie> see also: https://wiki.debian.org/MultimediaCodecs
<valorie> ignerious: ^^^
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> that's from debian
<valorie> right, it's a pain to install a deb, but it can be done
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> you don't do it
<ikonia> it's just that simple
<valorie> I can't see a need, but ignerious evidently does
<valorie> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> what
<valorie> I've done it in times past
<ikonia> so ?
<Unit193> valorie, ignerious: Medibuntu shutdown in part because it was unmaintained, and the rest was that most of the packages in there had better replacements now, only thing that didn't is libdvdcss2, and that's in the videolan repo now.
<valorie> yes, as I explained above
<Unit193> Bah, didn't see, sorry.
<valorie> our packagers are awesome, and if something is needful, usually they will find a way to make it available
<ignerious> valorie: sorry gone for lunch
<ignerious> valorie: :)
<valorie> our friends at videolan are awesome as well, and I should have used that name instead of their best-known product name, VLC
<ignerious> valorie: hmm Now i have got the answer
<ignerious> valorie: thanks
<valorie> my pleasure
<ignerious> valorie, Unit193: could you please tell me all the replacement packages
<valorie> I have a list, above
<valorie> most everything is available as you listed it, or in the kubuntu-restricted packages I mentioned
<valorie> the exceptions I gave you links for
<ignerious> valorie, Unit193: great :)
<valorie> if you still want that old w64 package, PLEASE read the debian wiki about it
<valorie> the warnings are there; use at your own rist
<valorie> risk
<ignerious> valorie:hmm
<valorie> personally, if I needed such old packages, I would be running debian
<lordievader> Good morning.
<xtriz> when i will install kubuntu-desktop it will install all the default of kubuntu ?
<lordievader> xtriz: Yes, it wil. "kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system"
<lordievader> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.276 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 54 kB
<xtriz> hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> Hey xtriz
<xtriz> installing kubuntu-full will install everything ?
<xtriz> ok figured out :0
<xtriz> :)
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<Letalis> i doubt that this is even possible but im going to ask the question, aside from manually adding every single entry to the application menu. is there anyway to get the links in the desktop folder to show up in it?
<Letalis> im using lancelot
<darsh_> Hello
<lordievader> Hey darsh_
<darsh_> Hi Dievade
<darsh_> This room is very clam !!!
<lordievader> darsh_: Usually is, and on top of that, it's a sunday.
<darsh_> Make sure to enjoy your week end then :)
<darsh_> I am a total newbie in the Linux world, and I wanted some sources to know more about my new OS and its KDE desktop, any suggestions?
<lordievader> darsh_: docs.kubuntu.org :)
<darsh_> Thanks Ievade :) will check it now !
<ovidiu-florin_> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Just installed a fresh kubuntu 13.04
<ovidiu-florin> and Dysplay settings presents me with a blank window
<ovidiu-florin> no options
<ovidiu-florin> nothing
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin. do you mean display configuration in system settings /Display and Monitor
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<ovidiu-florin> It's a fresh installation, nothing changed, no nvidia proprietary driver installed
<ovidiu-florin> it should be using nouveau
<BluesKaj> have you updated /upgraded since the install?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin. install dkms , then run, dkms status , in the konsole
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: will do, as soon as the updates are done
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin. dkms status outputs will kernel driver is in use
<BluesKaj> will=which
<AllfatherOdhinn> Any simple way o getting netflix working under lnux?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: dkms status retunred nothing
<ovidiu-florin> AllfatherOdhinn: https://www.google.ro/search?q=ubuntu+netflix&oq=ubuntu+netfl&aqs=chrome.0.0j69i57j0l2j69i64.2996j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<BluesKaj> then the nouveau drivers probly inuse
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: but still why is the Display Settings not working?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin. do you desktop effects enabled ?
<BluesKaj> have
<xtriz> where can i find default isolinux.cfg file ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: it's actually working
<ovidiu-florin> what I did:
<ovidiu-florin> use Alt + f2: display. There you get several options, the first Display Settings (blank window) and the second Display Configuration ( the new display management from KDE)
<ovidiu-florin> the second one works
<BluesKaj> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin.^
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: kernel driver in use: i915 and nouveau
<BluesKaj> the above command should show the graphics driver in use
<BluesKaj> ok , then you're good , nouveau actually works very well
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<ovidiu-florin> there are only a few minor issues that bother my brother , but I think they are resolved now
<ovidiu-florin> He wanted to switch to OpenSuse because of this
<AceKing> I am having a problem copying files from my PC over to my Galaxy S4. When I try to copy a folder over, it tells me Error cannot make folder. I know I copied folders over before. I am running 13.04 64 bit if that makes a difference.
<BluesKaj> opensusu is ok , but figuring out the sudoer entry is a pita , and i's constantly bugging for pws , very annoying
<ovidiu-florin> AceKing: do you have write access?
<AceKing> ovidiu-florin: How do I check that? I have the phone rooted, and I wrote a different ROM to it since the last time I copied files over
<ovidiu-florin> AceKing: do You prefer GUI or CLI ?
<AceKing> ovidiu-florin: GUI
<ovidiu-florin> simplest way, try to create a new directory
<ovidiu-florin> if you can, then you have write permissions
<AceKing> ovidiu-florin: It wont let me create a new directory. If I right click on the device, it says read only. If I try to change it to read and write, it says Changing the attributes of files is not supported with protocol mtp.
<ovidiu-florin> AceKing: how is the prne connected ?
<ovidiu-florin> phone*
<AceKing> USB
<ovidiu-florin> AceKing: I'm not sure
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, I don't have the time right now to google that for you
<AceKing> ovidiu-florin: Thank you for trying. This is driving me nuts. I'll just keep playing around.
<ovidiu-florin> AceKing: you could also ask in #android
<AceKing> ovidiu-florin: Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<ed98567> hi quick question, I have usb hard drive, I want to format it with dd, do I need to unmount it in partition manager before dding?
<BluesKaj> ed98567. what are you dding ?, formatting can be done with partition manager
<ed98567> I have an old laptop which I might sell/give it away, also I have never dded so want to do it atleast once
<BluesKaj> ok , so you want to wipe it clean , understood , yes and you need to unmount it
<BluesKaj> ed98567. ^
<ed98567> BluesKaj, ok thanks
<sbivol> ed98567: you _can_ dd a disk without unmounting, but your system might crash or become unstable.
<ed98567> sbivol, no I am using my new laptop to dd old hdd which is connected through usb
<ed98567> ok it started now, should take too long (20GB)
<ed98567> shouldnt
<sbivol> ed98567: then there's nothing to worry about. otherwise, follow BluesKaj's advice :)
<ed98567> thanks :)
<HachDeuZoO> hello
<BluesKaj> hi HachDeuZoO
<HachDeuZoO> hi
<infrid> hi
<d550syl> hi guys
<BluesKaj> hi d550syl
<d550syl> so, wehre am i talking, just installed Kubintu..
<BluesKaj> this the kubuntu support channel
<d550syl> ok, cool...,
<BluesKaj> is :)
<d550syl> so, when I want to have Faststone imageviewer under
<d550syl> Kubuntu, What should I do
<d550syl> If im alowed to ask
<friti> Never heard of that viewer. Did you use that in Windows before you installed Kubuntu?
<d550syl> yes, I did, Im so used to it.. :o)
<friti> Unfortunately, Kubuntu is not Windows, so perhaps you should get used to a different image viewer.
<d550syl> hmm, Guess so.., Thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> d550syl.  it will run in Wine
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<d550syl> ok, I will check that out, Thanks for your support
<d550syl> goto to go, thanks again and see ya
<BluesKaj> d550syl. gwenview is very versatile and it's already installed on kubun tu by default
<BluesKaj> bummer
<rodnice> lordievader: Thanx again!
<lordievader> rodnice: ? For what?
<rodnice> lordievader: Putting me on the right research path for my audio (latency) issue
<rodnice> lordievader: it's not fixed yet but I know what I need to do to get it there.
<lordievader> rodnice: Ah, right now I remember. Good luck with that ;)
<rodnice> grr... Free internet connection!
 * rodnice shakes fist
<rodnice> lordievader: did you get my message?
<lordievader> rodnice: I think not, I don't think you mean the message of a bad internet connection.
<rodnice> lol ok
<rodnice> lordievader: Putting me on the right research path for my audio (latency) issue
<rodnice> lordievader: it's not fixed yet but I know what I need to do to get it there.
<lordievader> rodnice: Yes those messages I've read ;)
<rodnice> lordievader: Oh OK, thanks man!
<lordievader> rodnice: No problem ;)
<rodnice> Next question: Virtualization:  I would like to run iTunes and newer versions of some Adobe Products under Win7.  How do I need to go about that?
<rodnice> I do not want to have Win7 as the host machine
<rodnice> sorry got disconnected :-(
<rodnice> hope this lasts
<Addle> VMWare Player is one way.
<ikonia> running windows apps....in windows is how you go about doing it
<lordievader> Virtualbox another.
<Roey> II'm using Fx 24.0 on Kubuntu 12.10.  WHy does Firefox's memory usage only seem to grow, even if I close tabs and windows? I have to restart it every couple of days because it gets too big (judging from the RES size from "top")
<ikonia> FX 24 ?
<Roey> Firefox, version 24.
<Roey> oh, sorry, I had crossposted this from #firefox.
<ikonia> Firefox 24 isn't the version in kubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> that's much later
<xixor> sup hippies
<BluesKaj> just relaxing atm , xixor
<xixor> coo
<xixor> a little turkey and gravy on the menu for tonight?
<BluesKaj> yup , ..you ?
<xixor> yep
<Roey> ikonia:  I think Fx just updated itself to 24
<ikonia> not sure why you keep calling it Fx
<ikonia> !info firefox 12.10
<ubottu> '12.10' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> what's 12.10, maverick ?
<ikonia> quantal
<ikonia> !info firefox quantal
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 27226 kB, installed size 56723 kB
<ikonia> wow, it is 24
<ikonia> I thought it was much older
<BluesKaj> where the hell did that 12.10 factoid come from ?
<ikonia> I called it
<Roey> ikonia:  fine, fine, not 12.10.  Er... by lsb_release -a, I'm on Quantal, 12.10
<Roey> ikonia:  I call it Fx because that
<Roey> that's what Firefox developers said to call it.
<Roey> Not ff.
<Roey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox
<Roey> bottom of the first P
<Roey> paragraph
<apb> Hello.  Having problems getting various apps to start.  Kate for one... amarok for another.  Just got done doing apt-get install kde-full and kubuntu-desktop...  amarok started prior to my upgrade, don't know about Kate but neither runs now.
<dolomite> pastebin the errors from when you run it in konsole
<apb> amarok guys helped me fix amarok by deleting the startup file.
<apb> just kate remaining afaik
<apb> http://pastebin.com/c3FjStEf
<leoberson> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
#kubuntu 2014-10-06
<altecnologic> good night
<EdNYC> Good evening!
<travnewmatic> EdNYC, good evening to you as well!
<EdNYC> :) How are you  doing? always this quiet here?
<travnewmatic> i'm just fine!
<travnewmatic> and im not sure
<travnewmatic> i'm new to this channel myself
<travnewmatic> i just recently started using kubuntu
<EdNYC> me too. you like it?
<travnewmatic> quite a lot actually
<travnewmatic> i've historically been a gnome user
<travnewmatic> gnome 2 will always have a special place in my heart
<EdNYC> :) I was always biased as well, though mainly used windows
<travnewmatic> but with what gnome and ubuntu (unity) have been with their desktops, i was looking for something else
<EdNYC> but for some reason this time around kubuntu actually feels faster than my win7 on the same machine
<travnewmatic> yeah i'm surprised how responsive kubuntu is on this laptop
<travnewmatic>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-36-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.67GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.9GB, 53.6% free ** Disk: Total: 913.8GB, 93.7% free ** VGA: 8086:27a2 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 14e4:1600 ** Uptime: 8h 13m 39s **
<EdNYC> :)
<EdNYC> nice
<EdNYC> good to feel some speed on your pc
<travnewmatic> oh for sure
<travnewmatic> and its free
<travnewmatic> and its mature
<travnewmatic> and its going to be actively maintained for the foreseeable future
<EdNYC> I may even give Wine a serious shot this time around
<travnewmatic> for what purpose?
<travnewmatic> gaming?
<EdNYC> There's a few programs. Quicken for example.
<travnewmatic> aaah
<travnewmatic> well then if you dont need horsepower in a windows install, just use virtualbox
<travnewmatic> although honestly i can't speak on wine
<EdNYC> yes that would be what i would usually do
<EdNYC> but it seems like it should work on wine. I've always avoided figuring it out but perhaps it's time
<travnewmatic> i used it a long ass time ago, and even then i dont really remember what i used it for
<travnewmatic> yeah, i think that was my attitude about kde
<travnewmatic> looking forward to plasma 5 getting buttoned up
<EdNYC> what are we using now?
<EdNYC> 4?
<travnewmatic> yeah
<EdNYC> is that available now?
<travnewmatic> kinda
<EdNYC> or are you waiting for a new kubuntu release?
<travnewmatic> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/08/kde-plasma-5-for-those-linux-users-undecided-on-the-kernels-future/
<travnewmatic> based on that article which isnt terribly old, plasma 5 still has some time in the oven
<valorie> plasma 5 is available for 14.04 as a neon5 session
<valorie> for 14.10 as a beta ISO
<EdNYC> valorie: sorry what does that mean? (neon 5 session)
<valorie> and we need testers
<travnewmatic> hey valorie! :D
<valorie> well, you add the neon5 PPA
<EdNYC> gotcha
<travnewmatic> valorie, if i wanted to do that should i use a virtual machine or would it be suitable for a native install?
<valorie> and than log out of your regular session and into neon5
<valorie> it installs to /opt
 * TheFakeazneD525 wonders if Plasma 5 will continue to work on windows...
<valorie> so it can be 'beside' your regular install
<travnewmatic> oh okay thats really cool
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I thought you said not to use PPAs ;)
<valorie> in 14.10, it replaces your regular install
<valorie> this PPA is provided by the developers
<valorie> for the purpose of testing
<travnewmatic> i see
<valorie> also the backports and updates are good PPAs if you need them
<valorie> I didn't say "don't use them"
<valorie> I said, "be careful"
<valorie> there are no guarantees!
<travnewmatic> i've got kde backports enabled on this kubuntu 14.04 install
<travnewmatic> valorie, does the whole unity -> mir thing mean anything kubuntu?
<travnewmatic> mean anything for*
<valorie> not now
<travnewmatic> mhm
<valorie> it could, in the future
<valorie> we'll see
 * valorie refuses to worry about it
<valorie> since we can do nothing to change it
<TheFakeazneD525> Qt will work on Mir, though, due to Unity8
<travnewmatic> i wonder how much of mirs success depends on ubuntu touch success
<valorie> we are again off-topic
<travnewmatic> haha
 * valorie heads back to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> yes, I have backports and updates as well
<EdNYC> will neon5 at all mess with my system?
<EdNYC> like if i chose to book plasma4 again, will having installed neon have any side effects
<valorie> EdNYC: nope, that's the point of putting it in /opt
<EdNYC> i am not very familiar with what it means. but i suppose you mean it puts it in a place parallel to my existing stuff
<valorie> right, it's a part of the file system that isn't much used
<EdNYC> do you use neon5
<EdNYC> travnewmatic and valorie, thanks for the company. Have a good night!
<travnewmatic> quite welcome EdNYC !
<travnewmatic> hope to see you around here again soon!
<valorie> EdNYC: yes, I use it
<valorie> for testing, not yet full-time
<valorie> have a good evening
<tekkbuzz> I got a question maybe someone knows the fix.  My main default panel, when I click the cashew it flashes the panel up and right back off again, in like a millisecond. I can't edit the menu. Has anyone seen this behavior?
<tekkbuzz> It's been like this for over a week now, and I'm regreting having to delete the panel and re-add everything back to it.
<valorie> tekkbuzz: you might look at ~/.kde/share/apps or /config and check the plasma files for suspicious stuff
<valorie> if nothing else, just rename it, and a new one will be created
<tekkbuzz> yah, renaming it, I'll try that.
<valorie> something is corrupt, for sure
<valorie> if that doesn't work, you can log out and do it from the console
<valorie> that is usually the advice, but often one can do it without logging out/back in
<tekkbuzz> I found that last bug remember, by snooping around, maybe I can find something. It don't hurt to ask, usually someone else has had the same problem.
<valorie> haven't seen that particular one
<tekkbuzz> me either, and I did some searching, too.
<tekkbuzz> I got messed up since I started a game that messed up my 2 displays, I got those figured out except this panel issue.
<tekkbuzz> ^I=It
<jasoncollege24> When booting into Kubuntu 14.04, it shows the kubuntu splash screen, then my monitor goes into power saving mode. I can access the computer remotely through ssh, and successfully login, so i know it's up. Any ideas why it might not show KDE?
<valorie> jasoncollege24: are you using lightdm, or sddm?
<valorie> lightdm is default
<jasoncollege24> valorie i think it's the default. I have command line access. can i find out from there?
<valorie> hmmm, I don't know
<jasoncollege24> i have remote terminal access, so i know it's up lol
<valorie> but if you didn't change it, it is probably lightdm, so that eliminates that
<jasoncollege24> well...
<jasoncollege24> i swapped boards, then swapped them back, and now it's doing this
<valorie> right, but even when you can access, does the screen light up and display correctly?
<jasoncollege24> the other board never worked
<valorie> because it could be a driver problem
<jasoncollege24> the screen comes on, and posts as normal, then shows the Kubuntu splash screen. I don't get to see the pretty loading screen, or the login screen. it just goes into power saving mode
<valorie> esp. if you had another board in there
<jasoncollege24> it worked fine before i did the board swaps
<jasoncollege24> it was main board i swapped
<jasoncollege24> then i added another videocard which did the same, so I dunno what the deal is
<valorie> !drivers
<jasoncollege24> right now, it's back to the original setup
<valorie> pfff, what is the factoid
<valorie> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> that ubuntu-help/media might be the best bet
<valorie> although that's old, most of the video stack hasn't changed recently
<jasoncollege24> they don't have to do with my problem that I see
<jasoncollege24> it looks like it's about playing video/audio formats
<valorie> urg
<valorie> not the page I was thinking of
<jasoncollege24> lol
<jasoncollege24> it happens
<jasoncollege24> i usually do this kinda thing for windows ;)
<valorie> it's been so long since I had problems I've forgotten how to ask the right questions
<jasoncollege24> lol
<jasoncollege24> i'm not too bad with linux
<jasoncollege24> just certain things still catch me off guard
<jasoncollege24> it's like it just turns off when the pretty graphics should be displayed
<valorie> jasoncollege24: do you know what video card you have?
<valorie> nvidia, amd, etc.?
<jasoncollege24> umm... i dunno. it's onboard is all i know off hand
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jasoncollege24> I'll ask another question... do you know how i can access remote desktop from the command line?
<valorie> To determine your video card make and model, run this command from terminal:
<valorie> lspci | grep VGA
<valorie> so that page at least at the top will help you figure out what you are dealing with
<valorie> !remote
<valorie> hmmm
<jasoncollege24> it says it's a VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies
<valorie> as for your earlier question, this one looks good: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Precise_Remote_Access
<trung> hi
<trung> can anyone help me understand why this pipeline does not work properly?
<trung> inotifywait -s -m jawter -e moved_to -e close_write | ack test | ack cpp
<trung> basically I wanto modify the folder "jawter" for changes
<trung> then follow up with 2 commands
<trung> the first always work but the second is always stuck
<trung> The "ack" are just examples btw
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: you should play Red Eclipse, packages redeclipse and redeclipse-data
<valorie> trung: that isn't really about kubuntu
<valorie> I suggest the #linux chan maybe
<MinimalLak> hello?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MinimalLak> I want to install kubuntu onto another hard drive I have in my computer (which is blank), and see about making it so I can choose from a menu like thing wether to choose to boot to windows 7 pro, or kubuntu without any (or as close to it I can get) nasty side effects
<MinimalLak> and im completely noob at dual booting
<hateball> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hateball> Basically the install guide will take care of it all for you, replacing windows bootloader with GRUB
<MinimalLak> I would read through this stuff, but im about to crash, so help sum some stuff up for me before I leave: installng grub won't pear-shape my computer, I can boot into windows 7 and use it as normally as I used it before installing kubuntu onto my secondary hard drive
<MinimalLak> and by me crashing, I mean about to fall asleep
<MinimalLak> welp, gotta sleep, thanks for the help anyway
<burmeisterb> Hello
<burmeisterb> Wie gehts Dir?
<helbigc> hi
<helbigc> wg?
<nieguthn> hallo
<clausenp> hi
<nieguthn> gut und dir
<thielem01> izz da wer?
<zepkea> YOLO
<clausenp> lol
<helbigc> ne wir tun nur so
<sielaffj> ja ich
<jelinekk> hi
<schoenfeldd> hiii
<schoenfeldd> wg
<hateball> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<riegnerp> halloooooooooooo...
<kutzf> Hallo
<jelinekk> moin
<reiseo> JO WAHRSCHEINLICH
<schoenfeldd> hiiiii
<brunzeln> was geht aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbb
<zepkea> Wg
<riegnerp> ggggghgfgdfdgdhgddddddddddd
<sielaffj> jo was geht
<jahnken> XD
<brunzeln> jkkkkkkkgdnjruhotdgnjthgbhrjegfuhrkztio
<reiseo> JO
<jelinekk> nice
<nieguthn> ¶ŧ←↓ĸ
<kutzf> Na wie gehts dir
<reiseo> JO
<reiseo> JO
<thielem01> alles was beine hat
<clausenp> xD
<reiseo> JO
<reiseo> JO
<riegnerp> This is mm
<kauhsa> komische Leute
<reiseo> JO
<zepkea> Habe voll die langeweile
<unopaste> reiseo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<brunzeln> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<riegnerp> wmis
<nieguthn> jo wie gehts
<kutzf> Hahaha
<sielaffj> jo
<schoenfeldd> bitte aboniieren
<helbigc> echt ma
<haasep> GLÜCKLICH IN DEM MOEMT
<helbigc> ja sichelich
<JoWie> what would be a good alternative to Ark?
<Riddell> what's up with ark?
<lordievader> JoWie: Calling the commandline tools yourself?
<JoWie> i use the command line tools often, but all of them, including ark are very cumbersome when I want to extract a single file in a deep directory structure ;)
<JoWie> (not that ark is cli)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TeraJL> hi there, i'm trying to install mysql-workbench but i get "mysql-workbench : Depends: mysql-client" and if i try to install mysql-client i get " mysql-client : Depends: mysql-community-client (= 5.6.21-1ubuntu14.04) but it is not going to be installed" any help ? :/
<ikonia> TeraJL: because you are using the community repo
<ikonia> rather than the stable one
<ikonia> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 126 kB
<ikonia> as you can see kubuntu uses 5.5 - not community-client 5.6
<TeraJL> ikonia: i think the PPA i've added from the mysql-workbench was the one that updated mysql-client :/
<mokush> any idea how we can get the breeze-qt4 theme in 14.04?
<TeraJL> the "system settings" GTK icons settings doesn't seem to be working, any way to workaround it?
<MrJosh> hi, Quick question, Can I upgrade the ram in my Dell inspiron duo flip from 2GB to 4GB, And what ram would I need?
<lordievader> MrJosh: Yes and depends.
<lordievader> MrJosh: Dmidecode will tell you alot about your system, including what type of memory it uses.
<MrJosh> it's given a lot of info, Can I kde past it?
<lordievader> MrJosh: Yes, pastebinit would be a nice utility for that: sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&dmidecode|pastebinit
<MrJosh> I meant from the link above? http://paste.kde.org | http://paste.kde.org/pkt9lkuur I have already copied it to a paste
<Th3H4xor___> hello
<lordievader> MrJosh: You have DDR3 memory.
<lordievader> Hey Th3H4xor___
<MrJosh> how can you tell that from dmidecode? And will any DDR3 work? Or is it a certain one
<lordievader> MrJosh: Line 359.
<lordievader> MrJosh: And yes any speed will work, lowest denominator is chosen if they are paired with existing memory.
<MrJosh> as if I missed that, is there a maximum amount of ram allowed? (was hoping for around 4GB, Extra 2GB)
<lordievader> MrJosh: Read the manual of your motherboard.
<lordievader> Nowadays 4GB should be no problem. But the machine is older, consult the manual.
<MrJosh> can't seem to find the manual for it (was bought off ebay so I don't have it)
<lordievader> MrJosh: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-duo/manuals
<MrJosh> Thanks Lordievader
<MrJosh> Searched the manual and it doesn't mention maximum memory, Only (Your computer has one internal SODIMM connector.)
<MrJosh> nvm, found it
<MrJosh> very sad (Maximum memory 2 GB) lol
<lordievader> MrJosh: I was just about to say so...
<MrJosh> Yeah I didn't expect this netbook to accept more than 2GB, Just wish it could handle mupen64plus lol
<MrJosh> thanks anyways, See ya later, And thanks :)
<|xk05|> im having some problems with the 'click' package segfaulting during upgrade
<|xk05|> both the 'click' and 'click-apparmor' packages segfault and coredump during any apt operation which is hanging up some things im trying to do, any suggestions?
<|xk05|> check that. more packages segfaulting Removing ubuntu-app-launch (0.4+14.10.20140925-0ubuntu1) ...
<|xk05|> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<|xk05|> life on the edge, baby!
<imbezol> how do i get my laptop to lock the screen when i close the lid?
<genii> imbezol: System Settings...Power Management...in left pane, Energy Saving  on right, 3 tabs labelled On AC Power, On Battery, On Low Battery   ..in each tab you can set the behaviour of closing the lid.
<imbezol> genii: options are "do nothing", "sleep", "shutdown", "lock screen", and "Turn off screen"
<imbezol> selecting sleep does not also lock the screen
<imbezol> it wakes up unlocked
<imbezol> additionally... when i open the lid, it wakes up.. then goes back to sleep
<imbezol> i push the power button and then it wakes up again
<imbezol> seems to be some funkiness
<genii> Yes, that's not usual.
<tyrog> Hi guys how do I install and test Plasma Active latest version in Kubuntu 14.10?
<soee> on a touch device >
<soee> ?
<tyrog> soee: yes :)
<tyrog> I'm looking for a DE/distro that has good touchscreen support, with a good layout for touch devices
<tyrog> Because I have a hybrid
<tyrog> and since the screen is not too big
<tyrog> You get the idea :)
<tyrog> I don't really mind if the plasma active still has some rough edges, I would like to test it anyway :)
<soee> tyrog: yeah i get it :) but sadly i never used plasma active
<tyrog> soee: Well I have a keyboard that goes with it, and as a last resource I can use a desktop-tailored DE, but would prefer something more touch-based.
<wxl> so i'm using k3b to create and audio cd and it puts all these converted tracks on there. i just want an audio cd, with just cdas on it. how can i do this?
<bprompt> wxl:     file  > new project > new audio cd project  <---  on the upper pane, go to where the tracks you want are, and drag and drop below and burn away
<wxl> bprompt: did. end up with flacs and mp3s and everything else under the sun, plus the cdas.
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> wxl:    what do you mean?
<bprompt> wxl:   does it play the cd when you try it in a cd player?
<wxl> bprompt: the resulting cd includes cda files (i.e. what a cd should have) AND folders of other crap that i don't want.
<wxl> bprompt: trying to use a disc duplication service for the ultimate sale of audio cds. i do not want anything but audio.
<bprompt> wxl:    hmmm how do you know the cd includes all those files?    keep in mind that the file manager when mounting an AudioCD device, it creates .wav and folders and .mp3 mappings of the AudioCD that do not exist in the cd structure itself, that's just a KIO service if I recall correctly... that's noticeable when you look at the AudioCD in a file manager
<wxl> bprompt: ok lemme look at it in the terminal
<bprompt> but those are just mappings... if you try to say... copy the .wav shown in dolphin.... you'll notice that takes a while. because is just converting  it on-the-fly
<wxl> argh it doesn't want to mount or nothing
<bprompt> yeap
<wxl> it's strange i can't read it from a windows computer
<wxl> wonder why that is
<wxl> maybe a virtualbox issue
<bprompt> wxl:    AudioCD devices do not show as some storage device... their mapping is very different... .what you see in dolphin are just mappings made by a KIO iirc
<wxl> yep it seems to be a problem with virtual box sadly
<wxl> sigh
<lordievader> wxl: Are you trying to burn a cd from a virtual machine?
<wxl> lordievader: no. there's a duplication service called kunaki that uses windows software to read a cd to be duplicated.
<wxl> i.e. NOT A KUBUNTU ISSUE :)
<wxl> thx
<lordievader> wxl: 'to be duplicated' so you do write to a cd.. I thought that was impossible to do from a VM.
<wxl> lordievader: nono. the vm is just reading the cd. which supposedly vbox can do.
<lordievader> Guess I'm interpreting it wrongly.
<wxl> do you care to know? :)
<lordievader> wxl: If it is an issue to you, yes. Else, meh.
<wxl> meh then, lordievader. thanks. :)
<Camil> Hello fellows!
<lordievader> ;)
<Camil> Does anyone installed DreamDesktop?
<lordievader> Hey Camil
<lordievader> Camil: What's that?
<Camil> lordievader: Wo! One second
<bprompt> 1
<Camil> lordievader:
<Camil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTmwtvAR464
<Camil> https://github.com/jarzebski/Plasma-Wallpaper-DreamDesktop
<lordievader> Ah I thought it would be something like that ;)
<Camil> So
<Camil> Anyone installed Dreamdesktop¿?
<luc__> hi anyone knows where I can find recent plasma 5 neon iso?
<libreSSL> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/
<luc__> libreSSL thanks
<tyrog> libreSSL: by the way, do you know if that includes plasma active interface?
<libreSSL> idk
<libreSSL> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/trusty/daily-live/current/
<tyrog> is it safe to install that one if it isn't update?
<Asus1> !ops | i love you elky
<Asus1> !ops
<marin_> hi
<penwiky> Hey
<malc-calc> ho
<penwiky> Wireless. Is on browser doesn't work. You happen to know why
<malc-calc> no internet connection after the wifi ?
<penwiky> I can ping. Just can't browse the web or update
<malc-calc> what browser?
<malc-calc> and what address you ping?
#kubuntu 2014-10-07
<MinimalLak> I installed kubuntu onto a virtual worstation in vmware player, and im trying to install vmware tools; im at the point where the konsole is asking me for the location of the gcc program on my computer
<MinimalLak> and I have no idea where to point it to
<MinimalLak> what do I input into the console to solve this
<apparle> hi guys
<TheFakeazneD525> ohai mark
<apparle> I see that screen dims automatically while watching youtube videos. Is there a way to fix this
<apparle> automatically disable power management when flash videos are playing?
<apparle> it happens on all the browsers, nothing specific about rekonq or firefox or chromium
<robertbellarmine> How do you delete specific history from the bash? Say you want to delete #10-20, I know if I want to clear it I can just history -c but that deletes all of it.
<apparle> is there a dbus interface to phonon, where I could check if any sound is playing?
<robertbellarmine> How do you delete specific history from the bash? Say you want to delete #10-20, I know if I want to clear it I can just history -c but that deletes all of it.
<robertbellarmine> Thanks
<jussi> robertbellarmine: just go into the .bash_history file in your home dir and remove what you want?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> ohai
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm good
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> MinimalLak: I am using VMware Player right now. For 14.04, I simply use the Easy Install without any problems, so I do not have to install VMware Tools. For 14.10, I have big problems with VMware tools, but I have found that sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools-desktop does everything I need. For Plasma-Next, nothing works for me.
<mparillo> Answered Question for 14.10: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+question/251352
<vbgunz> I'd like to do some fall cleaning on the pc. Trying to figure out what I've manually installed over the last pass couple years though isn't a cakewalk. I've found a couple solutions through Google but all of them return packages that I did not manually install. Is there a surefire way of only seeing what I've manually installed with apt-get?
<mparillo> Bug Report for Plasma Next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1362631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362631 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Enter Full Screen Mode crashes Plasma Next Desktop in Kubuntu 14.10 Beta 1 or Beta 2" [Undecided,New]
<vbgunz> is it possible that maybe when trying to look up manually installed apps that I am seeing dependencies of manually installed apps as manually installed when technically imho, they're really automatic?
<vbgunz> I'm just not finding that perfect and absolute idea of seeing what I've explicitly asked to be installed
<mparillo> MinimalLak: But if you really want to install VMware Tools manually, I have done it successfully (I think with NetRunner and Linux Mint). Basically, I just take all their defaults by hitting enter, and if I get in a loop (I forgot where), I simply say no.
<vbgunz> anyone know Nvidia persistenced daemon constantly says failed on every bootup?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, which nvidia ?
<vbgunz> I have a GTX 570
<vbgunz> It's always failed on boot up and I'm beginning to think I just don't need it or maybe failed is harmless and over verbose
<BluesKaj> sbivol, which driver ?
<BluesKaj> oops vbgunz
<vbgunz> It's all good, I'm using the blob and the driver is 331.38
<BluesKaj> ok, then what do mean by daemon fail..what error?
<vbgunz> If I cat /var/log/boot.log I always have this ->  * Starting NVIDIA Persistenced Daemon                                   [fail]
<vbgunz> I've googled this and I never find anything that can explain it to me
<vbgunz> I'm not sure if this should fail, if it's OK to fail, if maybe it's not failing at all
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, do you see the nvidia logo for a few frames after grub?
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: unless you have a nvidia card, I think it'll be fine
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, he does
<vbgunz> I don't see an Nvidia logo and yes I have an Nvidia card
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: 2 cards? ( One discreet and One integrated )
<vbgunz> I mean is this normal? I've never seen it succeed. if you have an nvidia card and cat your /var/log/boot.log do you have the same?
<vbgunz> I have onboard graphics yes
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<shadeslayer> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/alt-nvidia-331-persistenced.1.html
<shadeslayer> worth a read I think
<vbgunz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] [10de:1081] (rev a1) Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device [3842:1570] Kernel driver in use: nvidia 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0e09] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, then if the silly daemon is erroring , but the card/driver still works then why fret about it?
<vbgunz> I don't think I'm fretting but I am experiencing performance drops that shouldn't exist. trying to understand things better leads me to asking if this could be the cause or if it's normal, something to be concerned about or not
<vbgunz> I was hoping maybe someone can say, oh that's totally normal, happens to everybody or oh that's bad, here's why you want to fix it :)
<vbgunz> I'm just looking into it as I've found it going over my logs
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, is that an onboard gpu?
<vbgunz> I have 2 dvi, 1 hdmi plugged into my dedicated GTX 570. I'm not using onboard graphics at all
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> there's some pretty fancy onboard gpus nowadays
<vbgunz> hmm, I just for the first time ever and I've tried this before, enabled nvidia-persistence for everybody on the system
<vbgunz> after reading pretty much the entire manual on it though I don't see how this will carry over through a reboot, I'm gonna try though as I've messed with other stuff trying to sort out my boot.log, brb
<vbgunz> it carried over across a reboot
<vbgunz> ok brb, trying to solve a bunch of issues with my boot.log
<arthurfiggis> hello! i've been poking around on search engines trying to find a proper answer to this, but so far not much...i'm using ubuntu gnome currently and with that deja-dup for backups, it's integrated rather nicely into gnome so that you can right click pretty much anywhere and restore missing files...is there anything similar integrated into kubuntu/the kde desktop for ubuntu in general?
<adam_00001> hello
<lordievader> o/
<soee> alo alo
<bprompt> allo
<PCEX> .
<TheFakeazneD525> .
<valorie> deja-dup doesn't seem to be a gnome product
<TheFakeazneD525> its a ubuntu thing rite?
#kubuntu 2014-10-08
<gaysexsf> help me
<gaysexsf> helpme
<gaysexsf> i have a problem with skype in kubuntu
<gaysexsf> how to install that shit
<gaysexsf> recomend me a diffrent program brohs
<juacom99> hi, does anyone here use kde connect?
<gaysexsf> im very annoyed
<gaysexsf> because
<gaysexsf> im using
<gaysexsf> skype
<gaysexsf> and idont know how to instal in kde
<gaysexsf> because
<gaysexsf> there is no package instaler
<gaysexsf> help,m
<Guest93890> can you help me
<valorie> !ask | Guest93890
<ubottu> Guest93890: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valorie> ubottu: ?
<valorie> Guest93890: since the bot seems off-duty, I'll answer 'maybe' if you say your question
<valorie> heh
<Guest93890> sorry
<Guest93890> master admin senior :D
<valorie> juacom99_: I do
<Guest93890> i have a problem i cant find a package installer for kubuntu
<valorie> muon is the best, IMO
<Guest93890> and cant install skype :X
<valorie> not muon discover, but muon
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> you just have to activate the right repository
<valorie> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 201 kB, installed size 1426 kB
<Guest93890> this is kubuntu mine - 14.04 lts
<valorie> right
<valorie> kubuntu is KDE on ubuntu base, pretty much
<Guest93890> sorry for stuped topic but im new in linux because it was hating microsoft windows :D
<valorie> the only stupid question is the one not asked
<valorie> this chan is for support for all, especially beginners
<Guest93890> can i install the ubuntu software center :?
<valorie> sure, if you want
<Guest93890> i dont have a package for skype in apt get :d
<Guest93890> because stuped mirosoft
<juacom99_> valorie: i can't get it to list my android device. i got the app installed as well as kdeconnect
<juacom99_> but they don't see each other
<valorie> I personally dislike it, but it is certainly installable
<valorie> also: muon discover is our "software center"
<valorie> juacom99_: is your bluetooth on and working?
<valorie> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<juacom99_> i'm doing it by usb connection
<valorie> Guest93890: read the link above about installing skype
<valorie> you have to activate another repo
<Guest93890> unable to locate package
<juacom99_> Guest93890: i remeamber that ther's a deb on the skype web as well
<juacom99_> you can donwload it and insdtallit from there
<Guest93890> i have a file .deb
<Guest93890> but how to add in my apt get libary
<Guest93890> :?
<valorie> that's always been true, before and after Microsoft bought it
<valorie> please read the page again, and follow ALL the steps
<valorie> packages are not installed the same way as microsoft does it
<juacom99_> you don't you just dpkg
<Guest93890> aha thank you bro
<juacom99_> Guest93890: http://www.skype.com/es/download-skype/
<Guest93890> okay
<Guest93890> but witch version can i use
<Guest93890> :?
<valorie> best to do it the correct way
<valorie> and apt or apt-get will do it too
 * valorie is not a bro
<valorie> juacom99_: that is not the right way to do it
<valorie> please use the packages which are prepared for *buntu
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<juacom99_> valorie: why?? dpkg works as a charm...
<Unit193> Updates through normal repos, different packaging, etc.
<valorie> that is a last resort, if there are no proper packages
<juacom99> valorie: usualy the vendor's page have the package way before it get mto the repositorys
<Guest93890> SCUse me
<Guest93890> what was the path of downloads folder
<Guest93890> and i goota write cd ./home/downkloads/ - or no
<juacom99> /home/<<User>>/Download
<Guest93890> aha
<valorie> juacom99: sure
<Guest93890> okay
<Guest93890> :D
<valorie> but then you lack proper packaging, and testing
<Guest93890> i have a skype now
<Guest93890> LD
<Guest93890> :D
<Guest93890> yeah
<Guest93890> but
<Guest93890> its stuped sound
<Guest93890> when
<juacom99> valorie: any idea about kdeconnect?
<Guest93890> someone its online
<Guest93890> kdeconnect
<Guest93890> :d
<Guest93890> howto use bro
<Guest93890> :?>
<valorie> when I was having wireless problems, it didn't work well
<valorie> I mean bluetooth
<juacom99> i don't have bluetooth in this PC (is a table PC)
<valorie> if bluetooth is on in both the phone and laptop, it is flawless
<valorie> juacom99: then it won't work
<valorie> sorry
<juacom99> USB cabble don't work?? :(
<juacom99> *cable
<valorie> I don't think so, although I didn't try that with my netbook
<Guest93890> okay
<Guest93890> im understand
<Guest93890> ihave
<valorie> the whole point is to use bluetooth
<Guest93890> a very profesional qestion
<Guest93890> where its the core files
<Guest93890> :D
<valorie> Guest93890: are you asking about kdeconnect?
<Guest93890> yes
<Guest93890> but
<Guest93890> aha
<valorie> all core files are in the sources that you can download
<Guest93890> but
<valorie> or on KDE git
<Guest93890> i cant use because
<Guest93890> i dont have
<Guest93890> a
<valorie> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Guest93890> bluetoth recievier
<Guest93890> thank you bro
<Guest93890> ':D
<Guest93890> do you use someone talker
<Guest93890> or jabber
<Guest93890> :x
<valorie> I'm sure adding USB would be welcome
<valorie> you can talk to the devels about it
<valorie> yes, I use jabber
<Guest93890> its more secure
<valorie> however, I prefer irc chans
<Guest93890> im  for bulgaria
<Guest93890> and here
<valorie> and I'm not a bro
 * valorie is a grandma
<Guest93890> sorry
<Guest93890> :x
<juacom99> valorie: lol
<valorie> oh very nice
<Guest93890> here we have a open source client called jutsi
<valorie> we don't see bulgarians in here often!
<valorie> very cool
 * valorie is Murrican
<Guest93890> one moment i will paste the link
 * juacom99 is Uruguayan
<valorie> weeeee, we are international this eveing
<valorie> evening
<Guest93890> https://jitsi.org/
<Guest93890> yes
<juacom99> it seems so...
<Guest93890> :D
<Guest93890> the irc giving me  more information
<Guest93890> :D
<valorie> !info jitsi
<ubottu> jitsi (source: jitsi): VoIP and Instant Messaging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4997-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 11193 kB, installed size 46259 kB
<Guest93890> oy can i play the League of legends on linux
<valorie> cool, we have a package
<valorie> Guest93890: not a gamer -- is it on steam?
<Guest93890> aha
<Guest93890> valorie: :D
<valorie> also, Guest93890, if you are interested in registering, you can have a real nickname
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<juacom99> Guest93890: you can try using wien
<juacom99> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<juacom99> *wine
<Guest93890> its better package
<Guest93890> but the kde its very nice
<Guest93890> there are more panels and wigeds
<Guest93890> :d
<Guest93890> more freedomly
<valorie> bbl
<juacom99> cya valorie
<DaniUser> hi
<DaniUser> im reigsterted
<DaniUser> can i create my channel
<DaniUser> in htat server
<DaniUser> :?>
<juacom99> if you want... just join the channel, check if the name is not registred and nthen register it
<DaniUser> aha thank you
<DaniUser> verry
<DaniUser> god
<DaniUser> kdecoonec
<DaniUser> t:D
<DaniUser> but
<DaniUser> remotte dont want workig
<DaniUser> :d
<juacom99> are you using it?
<DaniUser> help me how to change the workspace
<solifugus_> System Settings pops up off screen to the right -- how can I move it to where I can see it and fix my resolution?
<solifugus_> I tried right-clicking it on task bar -> more actions -> move .. but then i just loose my cursor until I reboot.
<solifugus_> I so.. so.. miss the days of kde 3.5.... when everything was simple and worked so cleanly..
<valorie> solifugus_: sounds like kscreen is getting your screen size wrong
<valorie> fix that first in kscreen
<solifugus_> valorie: I ended up using xrandr.. then I could finally get to system settings..  What's strange is that various other windows like chromium-browser and konsole got it right..
<solifugus_> but all is well that ends well.. at least for now.. I am good.
<valorie> hmmm, xrandr should no longer be needed
<valorie> but whatever works.....
<jocs> hello
<jocs> Anyone here knows how to change DPI of Kubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<rethnor> hello, I have a G110 keyboard that has a built in sound card and headphone jacks. The card work when I use speaker-test but it doe snot show up in phonns multimedia device .
<rethnor> I found the following FAQ: https://userbase.kde.org/Phonon#Missing_device_entries but I am confused because I ahve no /etc/asoundrc or ~/.asound.conf
<rethnor> the device also shows up in alsamixer as the 3rd device
<rethnor> nm, it's working now
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Bomber_> hey guys....
<Bomber_> i need some python installation help....i'm going crazy..
<valorie> Bomber_: how did you install it?
<valorie> !info python
<Bomber_> downloaded the tar, untared to a folder inside home
<lordievader> Bomber_: What's the problem?
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
 * libreSSL whispers into valorie 's ear "ppas"
<Bomber_> so ok, great, make make install and all that
<valorie> why didn't you install the package?
<Bomber_> but I need to install pip / virtualenv for THATversion and not the system version
<Bomber_> 2.7.8 isn't available in apt-get, as far as i know
<lordievader> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<valorie> libreSSL: why?
<lordievader> 3.4.0 is relatively new. Why not install that?
<libreSSL> 3 and 2 aren't fully compatible
<libreSSL> because reasons
<lordievader> libreSSL: print
<Bomber_> yeah, it's cool and all that. I'll touch base with that once I'm up and running at least with my previous system. new laptop and that
<Bomber_> and libre, I'm with ya
<Bomber_> but again, soon. Not yet
<lordievader> Bomber_: I don't see a reason to compile Python yourself...
<Bomber_> well it just happened. :-/
<Bomber_> i mean, what else was I supposed to do?
<Bomber_> apt-get it when it's not available?
<libreSSL> there are um...
<libreSSL> other repositories... which aren't endorsed by canonical or blue systems
<libreSSL> but might work
 * libreSSL hides
<Bomber_> ?
<lordievader> Bomber_: Why do you specifically need 2.7.8?
<Bomber_> latest version, my previous workspace (windows, yuck) was using that vesion
<Bomber_> version
<Bomber_> i'll copy libreSSL
<Bomber_> "because reasons"
<lordievader> 2.7.5 should work just fine.
<valorie> repos have nothing to do with endorsement by any company
<lordievader> !info python utopic
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.8-1 (utopic), package size 134 kB, installed size 680 kB
<valorie> the community guarantees some PPAs
<valorie> and others are just people
<Bomber_> ...ok, so I'll just download 2.7.7 as received from apt-get. But still, I don't know what I'm missing as to how to apply virtualenv on that version...
<lordievader> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (trusty), package size 95 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Bomber_> It's just that I'm having trouble with JetBrain's PyCharm and the permission system
<libreSSL> say is PyCharm good?
<Bomber_> I love it.
<Bomber_> but it's doing me problems with permissions
<Bomber_> "oh, you want to install Django? fuck you. 'cause I'm not root"
<Bomber_> well, ok so let me make pycharm root
<Bomber_> "fuck you, i need the python version i'm using to be root"
<Bomber_> ok, so I'll mess up with the permission system
<Bomber_> "fuck you........fuck you"
<lordievader> Bomber_: Please watch your language.
<Bomber_> oh
<Bomber_> sorry
<Bomber_> -_-
<Bomber_> my bad
<valorie> Bomber_: once you have things installed, there is a pycharm channel
<Bomber_> IRC?
<valorie> yes
<Bomber_> in?
<valorie> called ##pycharm
<Bomber_> freenode?
<valorie> here on freenode, yes
<Bomber_> thx
<valorie> I used alis to search for ya
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bomber_> uh.. ##pycharm or #pycharm?
<valorie> -alis- ##pycharm
<valorie> just click it and you'll be there
<valorie> in konversation, at least
<Bomber_> well that channel is lovely
<Bomber_> very peacful and quiet. AKA empty. :-/
<valorie> sorry about that
<valorie> most chans have hours of emptiness, depending on where most people live
<Yossarianuk> hi - is the version of KDE going to ever be upgraded in 14.04 without adding a PPA ?
<Riddell> 4.13.3 is already in -updates
<Yossarianuk> Riddell: thanks - and future updates - will they be bugfixes to the 4.13.x branch ?
<Riddell> Yossarianuk: I think 4.13 is done
<Yossarianuk> riddell: so in the next 4(ish) years will 14.04 remain at that version ?
<Yossarianuk> (just deciding if to enable the PPA - i won't if 14.04 will eventually update the version)
<Riddell> Yossarianuk: yes I expect it'll remain at 4.13.3
<Riddell> note that PPAs tend to have lower QA done on them
<Yossarianuk> ok
<Yossarianuk> thank you
<Yossarianuk> for work desktop i'll keep it...
<Yossarianuk> (home i'll use PPA)
<alvin> Such decisions are always difficult in my opinion. 4.14 introduces Baloo, wich is more stable.
<alvin> (If I'm not mistaken here)
<Riddell> and also a new feature, we don't add new features to -updates,bugfixes only
<lukimya> better to play around with rolling release maybe, if want to take sneak peaks into kde future :)
<Yossarianuk> lukimya: I do also have Arch linux installed on my home desktop...
<lukimya> I use KaOS
<Yossarianuk> Well in here the opensource/free community is nice.....
<Yossarianuk> not the rapid mob than Lennart was talking about..... (im sure KDE/Kubuntu's is nicer than most...)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ozooner__> join #loggly
<G___0_> Hi
<G___0_> How can install KDE distro Rosa on Kubuntu ? I mean install KDM login , Icons Rosa and applications launcher
<G___0_> How can install KDE distro Rosa linux on Kubuntu ? I mean install KDM login , Icons Rosa and applications launcher
<schoppenhauer> hello. I have my trackpoint and mouses made left-handed. but now my wacom stylus is interpreted in the wrong way (the keys exchanged).
<schoppenhauer> is it possible to change this?
<schoppenhauer> there is only a setting for "key 2" and "key 3" ...
<genii> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<genii> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Bomber_> Does anyone know how to solve synaptics issues with touchpads(usingan Asus R510L)?
<Bomber_> if so, please PM me
<notrev> hi all, i'm trying to install project-noen5 packages, to try it, but i get an error when trying to install kio-extras. Did anybody get the same error?
<notrev> s/project-noen5/project-neon5/
<zero_coder> ctrl+space not working in emacs in kubuntu
<alvin> I have here a dualboot system. Network works in Windows 8.1, but not in Kubuntu. Any ideas? I tried networkmangler with DHCP and static, and /etc/network/interfaces with DHCP and static. All with the last 3 kernels. The system detects cable connect/disconnect and when using DHCP, just keeps trying. I disabled UFW.
<alvin> Oh, and it used to work...
<lordievader> alvin: You don't get an IP address?
<alvin> lordievader: Only wen setting one manually, but I can still ping nothing at all
<lordievader> alvin: Sorry, what?
<alvin> Ah, no. I misread. I don't get an IP address.
<lordievader> alvin: What do your logs report?
<alvin> I mainly tried DHCP, even tried disabling IPv6 in networkmanager, but the logs still show tries on IPv6
<alvin> Nothing out of the ordinary. Only the tries on 255.255.255.255 and that nothing is received
<alvin> I'd paste them, but I had to reboot in Windows to have network.
<lordievader> alvin: Sound like your dhcp server is not responding.
<alvin> Tried unloading the e1000e module and reloading. That works, but still. Nothing
<alvin> That's not it. Windows is also using DHCP, and I released the address there and asked a new one. I also restarted the DHCP service. On top of that, it's a pfsense box. They don't break ;-)
<alvin> nm-tool just shows 'connecting' for the wired entry. That's it. The pc keeps trying.
<alvin> The pfsense logs show nothing, except when I use Windows.
<lordievader> alvin: Does your dhcp server see the request?
<alvin> No, it does not
<alvin> Could it be the driver?
<alvin> In that case I'll have to use an experimental kernel. I'm just running plain Kubuntu 14.04 now, didn't update for a week now.
<lordievader> Might be, is it a very new machine?
<alvin> Yes, well, pretty much. The card is an Intel I217-V or something
<lordievader> alvin: Did you check if it is supported by your kernel?
<alvin> But installing Kubuntu was the first thing I did on that machine. And it has been working for months now. Only, I didn't use Kubuntu for a week on this machine, and now there's no network anymore.
<kbroulik> what can be the reason for various kde4/qt4 apps crashing with "*** Error in `amarok': realloc(): invalid pointer: 0x000000000060b1c0 ***" ? amarok for example, lightdm (which is quite inconvenient) as well..
<genii> kbroulik: Probably want to install amarok-dbg and make a bug report
<kbroulik> doesnt seem application specific
<kbroulik> happens to varous kde4-/qt4-based apps
<lordievader> kbroulik: Sounds like it does some not allowed memory operation.
<kbroulik> backtrace is useless either. I have dbg installed, and all it does say "in raise.c sigabrt was raised because of the aforementioned issue"
<kbroulik> oh stupid me, xd
<kbroulik> http://paste.kde.org/peftxntca ← but I have no idea what changed that this suddenly started happening
<kbroulik> I dont even have a qt4 dev setup anyway, so I could not have screwed that up compiling/buildig stuff. if 5 stuff, sure, but not qt4/kde4 apps
<sqph> when running apt-get upgrade, it says the following packages have been held back (linux-generic ; linux-headers-generic ; linux-image-generic) and the following package will be upgraded (linux-libc-dev)
<sqph> However, when I launch Muon Update Manager, it seems to prepare for upgrading all of the above
<sqph> what's the difference?
<sqph> it seems I could add option --with-new-pkgs and it would upgrade all 4, plus install 4 new pkgs (linux-headers-3.13.0-37 ; linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic ; linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic ; linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic)
<sqph> if doing so could brake something, then it seems strange that Muon Update Manager would do that as default
<lordievader> sqph: Muon runs "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sqph> oh really...like every time?
<lordievader> sqph: Don't know. But if it install those kinds of updates, yes.
<tsimpson> it doesn't actually run that command, but it emulates its effects
<sqph> so the whole stability of my kubuntu distro depends on apt-get "smart" conflict resolution system
<sqph> ah ok that's probably different
<sqph> still unsure what's better: muon or apt-get
<tsimpson> apt has pretty good conflict resolution so long as packagers use the appropriate options
<tsimpson> both use the apt system
<sqph> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade --with-new-pkgs and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sqph> in the man page, there is no statement that --with-new-pkgs may remove packages, maybe the conflict resolution system is more conservative?
<sqph> (but there is such statement for dist-upgrade)
<Bomber> anyone know how to properlly install synaptic drivers?
<tsimpson> sqph: I don't know, it's probably burred somewhere in apt's documentation.
<sqph> tsimpson: right. I guess it's not quite at the top of the list of additional things I need to learn yet.
<sqph> thanks
<tsimpson> sure
<sinclairos> hi
<sinclairos> yes yes
<genii> Hm
<DaniUser> hi all
<DaniUser> bro
<DaniUser> :D
<DaniUser> i have
<DaniUser> a
<DaniUser>  one special question
<DaniUser> i dont have any
<DaniUser> packagre
<DaniUser> how to update my packages
<DaniUser> in apt
<rww> 1) sudo apt-get update; 2) put questions all on one line, please
<DaniUser> sorry
<DaniUser> how to change password
<DaniUser> for
<DaniUser> root:?>
<Pici> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaniUser> hi
<DaniUser> iresolved
<DaniUser> with that   sudo passwd root etering the my password then entering the new password for root access
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TheFakeazneD525> systemd-consoled
<DaniUser> scuse me
<DaniUser> sorry
<DaniUser> sorry
<DaniUser> this forum its for help
<DaniUser> chat *
<DaniUser> and
<DaniUser> i just want to say what i found :x
<DaniUser> but yeah the  root its very danger account   someone who dont understand what can do it
<lukimya> ?
<DaniUser> am
<DaniUser> how to install lamp-server
<DaniUser> in
<DaniUser> kubuntu
<DaniUser> do  it possible:?
<DaniUser> because
<DaniUser> the package no existing
<tsimpson> see https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ and specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/web-servers.html
<DaniUser> you its very helplul
<ibsin> Hello all
<ibsin> Can anyone help mewith the KAddress Book?
<valorie> what difficulty are you having, ibsin?
<ibsin> I'mtrying to import my Google contacts, and when I click OK, it pops up and says 'You must assign at least one column.'
<valorie> weird
<valorie> I would try #kontact
<valorie> if nobody speaks up here
<ibsin> Alright, lemme give that one a go
<valorie> unfortunately, it's night in Europe, where most of our people live
<bprompt> ibsin:      import to what again?
<ibsin> Import myGoogle contacts into KAddress Book?
<bprompt> hmmm
<ibsin> Oh, anyone know what the lil plus and minux sysmbols are that show up on the folders?
<ibsin> I'm new to Kubuntu, so, I don't know some of things that are different xD
<bprompt> ibsin:    does google have that service?   I don't see it in kaddressbook itself
<ibsin> I exported my contacts as a .csv file, which, I know KAddress Book takes.
<bprompt> [+]  /   [-]  ?    expand / collapse folder
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> ibsin:    can you paste just a couple of lines from the .csv?   maybe is the formatting
<bprompt> `paste
<bprompt> !paste | ibsin
<ubottu> ibsin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#kubuntu 2014-10-09
<ibsin> Here's the .csv file opened
<ibsin> http://imgur.com/Rv503yL
<ibsin> Btw, I can't seem to get Skype and Steam to install on Kubuntu....they just...sit there with the package installer :/
<ibsin> Anyone?
<juacom99> valorie: i did it :D, i manage to get kdeconnect working :D
<ibsin> Can anyone still help me with the KAddress Book?
<juacom99> what's the problem ibsin?
<ibsin> My Google contacts won't import to it
<ibsin> Comes up with a window that says, "Must at least assign one column."
<juacom99> ok let me try
<juacom99> ibsin: i can't either. but i don't get any message
<ibsin> hmm
<ibsin> Well, I don't have too many. I'll just put them in manually.
<Venado> What me pc need of requirement, to install Kubunto?
<Venado> ?
<Venado> hey
<Venado> yo
<Venado> yo
<Venado> yyo
<Venado> yoy
<Venado> yo
<Venado> yoy
<unopaste> Venado you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<DaniUser> exo
<DaniUser> i have aprovlem
<DaniUser> do you more to help me
<DaniUser> just a problem
<DaniUser> how to
<DaniUser> deistall a package
<DaniUser> :?
<DaniUser> wich komand
<Bomber_> anyone know how to properlly install synaptic drivers?
<tekkbuzz> Bomber_: what's a synaptic driver?
<Bomber_> it's a driver used in ubuntu for touchpad stuff
<Bomber_> i belive, I mean that's what I read about my problem with my touchpad
<tekkbuzz> so you mean you want to install a driver, not a "synaptic driver".
<tekkbuzz> Bomber_: maybe you mean this package?  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Bomber_> already installed
<Bomber_> but the driver is still not loaded
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> we used to have a driver thing
<valorie> is there nothing in systemsettings, Bomber_?
<Bomber_> ?
<Bomber_> what am i looking for?
<valorie> alt+f2 - when I type in synaptics, it displays: touchpad settings
<valorie> doesn't mention drivers though, at least for me
<Bomber_> it says "Synaptics driver is not installed (or is not used)"
<TheFakeazneD525> is the driver name psmouse?
<valorie> hmmm, perhaps run `kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental` from the cli
<valorie> that gets all parts of KDE on the same page
<valorie> in essence
<Bomber_> valorie: there's some issue with the noincremental option
<Bomber_> sudo apt-get install kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<Bomber_> E: Command line option --noincremental is not understood
<valorie> no, don't install it
<valorie> just do that command in the konsole
<valorie> it isn't a package, it's a service
<Bomber_> VFolderMenu::loadDoc: Parse error in  "/home/nlev/.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu" , line  1 , col  1 :  "unexpected end of file"
<valorie> that's just an error
<valorie> there will be a few
<valorie> question is, did that help with your driver problem?
<Bomber_> valorie: nope
<valorie> nothing ventured, nothing gained
<Bomber_> ?
<valorie> I mean that trying kbuildsycoca4 didn't hurt anything
<valorie> sorry it didn't help
<blubberbop> Can I configure yakuake to automatically startup with a number of shells, first tab having 2 panels, one running top, the other dstat, the second tab running a ping, the third tab starting a mysql client, etc..
<blubberbop> This would be nice since I always have the same setup at startup, but right now I have to do this manually every time I boot up my laptop
<MinimalLak> im trying to change the aspect ratio of my kubuntu setup to 1024x768 or something close to it when im running it in vmware player, but it doesnt give me any option; is most of the functions I seek usually done in konsole?
<MinimalLak> kinda makes me wish I was raised on linux, then I wouldn't be so noobish
<valorie> MinimalLak: kscreen might help
<tsimpson> you probably need to install the vmware tools software too
<MinimalLak> I did install the vmware tools, but it says to use it I need the vmxnet3 adapter, and I got no idea how to get it, the vmware support docs don't help me because I can't find it
<MinimalLak> ok, I got the kscreen thing running, and at the moment, all I see is a box with 3 icons in it in a white space, with the name virtual1
<MinimalLak> no other option shown for it except the following buttons
<MinimalLak> help, defaults, ok, and cancel
<valorie> hmmmm
<MinimalLak> and I just tried using the help button and trying to find something relating to display options
<MinimalLak> nothing
<MinimalLak> all I know about vmware tools is it allows me to use a drag n' drop function in file transfer
<MinimalLak> somehow its like I always end up getting computer problems/challenges that none else has gotten
<MinimalLak> ok, I just ran the vmware-config-tools.pl script, and it says I already have the vmxnet3 module installed
<MinimalLak> just dont  know how to make my virtual system run on that
<valorie> MinimalLak: there is a #vmware
<valorie> might be more specific help for you there
<valorie> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<MinimalLak> ?
<MinimalLak> oh
<valorie> not much support here, since we don't distribute it
<MinimalLak> answer me this: would all this be easier in VirtualBox, because I have that also
<MinimalLak> along with the same resolution problem
<MinimalLak> huh
<Fritigern> MinimalLak: It might be
<MinimalLak> uh, I just resized my vmware player window
<MinimalLak> the one running the virtual os
<MinimalLak> and it rezised and made my desktop bigger
<MinimalLak> I guess I fixed it?
<Fritigern> I don;t know, Possbly?
<MinimalLak> its going to be so confusing replicating the fix if I end up having this same problem again
<MinimalLak> just to ask, how would I fix this problem in virtualbox
<MinimalLak> if I end up switching virtual os systems
<valorie> MinimalLak: there is also #vbox
<MinimalLak> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<valorie> not KDE software, or kubuntu software, so your chances of finding specific help here are rather slim
<keithzg_mobile> I will say that I've found virtualbox to be WAY less hassle than VM Ware, and it runs really well on Kubuntu.
<uczen_> witam
<MinimalLak> I do agree, I could see the entire window process when installing kubuntu in virtualbox
<MinimalLak> I wanna try it now, but I gotta sleep, my arms are slowing down
<MinimalLak> thanks for the help given people
<MinimalLak> bye
<Curses> join #sukces
<Czlaps>  dsadas
<Czlaps> asdas
<Czlaps>  dsadas
<valorie> Czlaps: can we help you?
<soee> hmm i see some students from Poland trying irc :)
<Czlaps> yea :D
<Czlaps> first time i see ubumtu
<Czlaps> i'm quite confused
<soee> Czlaps: you are on Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<Czlaps> kubuntu
<soee> Than welcom :) Witaj !
<Czlaps> u are from?
<soee> Poland ;)
<soee> Czlaps: are you using Kubuntu @ school ?
<KEJDI> Welcome guys
<soee> hiho KEJDI
<uczen> wonsz
<wonsz> witam : D
<Unit193> Please stop changing your nick like there's no tomorrow.
<soee> Please speak english as this is international channel :)
<uczen> Okay
<nadalWonsz> join #sukcjes
<soee> use slash before command name
<valorie> folks, Please Stop changing nicks
<valorie> or you'll be kicked
<soee> valorie: i think someone is teaching them how to use irc
<KEJDI> sorry guys
<Sorcu> hello
<BanujeBoty> We are learning some things about this os
<Sorcu> what are you doing?? ;3
<BanujeBoty> sorry for spam :D
<to_ja> witam
<valorie> whoever is teaching the lesson is doing a poor job
<Sorcu> no siemka ;p
<soee> Irc is not an OS
<valorie> by OS do you mean linux/Kubuntu?
<BanujeBoty> i'm talking generally about linux/kubuntu
<BanujeBoty> i mean*
<valorie> what can we help you with
<valorie> also there is a polish chan if you prefer
<valorie> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BanujeBoty> You dont have to help us :) We are fine
<valorie> as I said, please stop changing nicks
<valorie> you are spamming the channel
<soee> well this is a support channel for Kubuntu, if you will have any question feel free to ask
<valorie> this is a help/support channel
<BanujeBoty> is it possible to kick someone from this channel?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and I will do it unless people stop changing nicks
<soee> the guy who is teaching you is on this channel ?
<KEJDI> no
<KEJDI> he drinks tea
<Guest84352> hey
<Guest84352> how do a new room?
<Czlapinski> hey
<soee> KEJDI: so please tell others to stop changing nicks
<soee> pisk one you liek and use it
<soee> or you might get banned as valorie said
<Unit193> !test | KEJDI, Dovakin
<ubottu> KEJDI, Dovakin: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Czlapinski> przepraszam bardzo czy ktos uzywa tego systemu?
<Dovakin> Jakiego?
<PRECZZKOMUNA> Can u tell me how to creat a new channel?
<valorie> you can join a channel by typing on a line:/join #channelname
<Czlapinski> wbijac na #opisujemy
<valorie> start with /
<Dovakin> join #opisujemy
<valorie> start with /
<valorie> like /join #opisujemy
<PRECZZKOMUNA> i ask about how to CREATE not how to join
<valorie> that creates it
<valorie> I was answering your question
<PRECZZKOMUNA> ok thanks
<valorie> you're welcome
<Hepe> Hi, my kubuntu installation (which I originally installed as ubuntu and then installed KDE) suddenly stopped working recently.
<Hepe>  It will only go till the login screen, if I select KDE as the DE it will only flash for around 5 seconds and then reset back, and unity on the other hand hangs for a long time and never logs in too.
<Hepe> Any help on this would be appreciated, and in newbie language ^_^
<Hepe> It's Ubuntu 14.04 with KDE.
<valorie> how did you install KDE?
<uczen> hello
<valorie> hellp Sorcu
<valorie> I mean hello
<Sorcu> join #poland
<Hepe> Using the commands listed on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/138063/installing-kde-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Hepe> I mean sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> Sorcu: use / before the command
<valorie> Hepe: do you know how to use the commandline at all?
<Hepe> It worked okay, even though I had problems with the networking and things.
<valorie> hmmm
<Hepe> The terminal, yes.
<valorie> cool
<Hepe> even if a bit lol
<valorie> please try `sudo apt-get install -f`
<valorie> it sounds like something didn't install correctly
<Hepe> I'll go a step further and say that it just stopped working a few days ago...the program I was running (IRC client) was still working, but I couldn't click around and all..like KDE hung
<Hepe> and ever since then, I haven't been able to use any DE :/
<valorie> that sounds very bad, Hepe
<valorie> and unusual
<Hepe> I can use the terminal, thankfully. via  ctrl+alt+f1 from the login screen and all.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> or yakuake, which is a nice dropdown konsole
<Hepe> I ran the command sudo apt-get install -f, and it changed nothing. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded."
<valorie> ok, next try: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<Hepe> wait, maybe you mean to run that as part of "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"? like sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -f ?
<Hepe> ok.
<valorie> exactly as I typed
<valorie> just copy/paste
<Hepe> it's on another machine :/
<alvin> lordievader: Remember my network troubles yesterday? I pinpointed the problem. It's the network card/driver for sure. I attached an old USB network card and that one worked just fine.
<valorie> control+shift+v to paste
<alvin> So, now I have to find a fix. Already tried the daily kernel from the mainline ppa, but no cure there.
<valorie> Hepe: that's what those tick marks mean `
<Hepe> I see
<Hepe> So, on the machine that I ran the command on, it isn't connected to the net and thus it's returning a bunch of "err and failed to fetch" errors
<valorie> right
<Hepe> but, it does ask me if I want to update 5 files
<Hepe> linux-generic .etc
<valorie> it won't be able to do it if it is not online though
<valorie> why is it not online?
<Hepe> I tried googling a lot on how to connect to a network via terminal :c
<Hepe> It's just not online.
<valorie> ah
 * Trollo is away: Gone away for now.
<Hepe> ok, I rebooted
<valorie> do you have a cable you can use?
<Hepe> I don't think so :/
<Hepe> Oh, and from the ubuntu login screen...I can't connect to wifi because:
<Hepe> it gives this error of "failed to add/activate connection (32) insufficient privileges."
<valorie> bizarre
<Hepe> sigh
<Hepe> but yea, from there I can see my wifi listed.
<valorie> weird
<valorie> does your wifi connection require a password?
<Hepe> yes
<Hepe> but while Kubuntu was working, I used it okay..if not perfectly and all.
<valorie> "insufficient privileges" sounds like it isn't getting the passw
<Hepe> and it was supposed to be saved.
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> there is a bunch of stuff there, but
<valorie> gah
<valorie> last time I couldn't get online, I used nmcli in the console
<valorie> it did work
<valorie> but it sure is not user-friendly
<Hepe> yea..just tried doing that a bit earlier
<Hepe> Do you think my system files have been corrupted or something? (if that's the correct term)
<valorie> no, I think you got a bad upgrade for some reason
<valorie> missing file or something
<Hepe> Oh, if I haven't mentioned it, I have Kubuntu and Windows alongside each other.
<valorie> shouldn't matter
<Hepe> I see :/
<valorie> unless you are using wubi
<Hepe> ah nope, did a clean install
<valorie> cool
<valorie> do you have any PPAs?
<Hepe> yea
<valorie> which ones?
<Hepe> I can't remember which ones, but I don't think they were anything major in a sens
<Hepe> e
<Hepe> Is there any way to find out which ones I have from the terminal?
<valorie> some create problems
<valorie> you can see them all with `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`
<Hepe> thanks
<valorie> in general, the only ones you should have begin with "kubuntu-ppa"
<valorie> such as updates, and backports
<Hepe> mostly things like /trusty-updates main restricted
<Hepe>  /trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<valorie> those are cool
<valorie> uh
<valorie> trusty?
<Hepe>  /trusty-security main restricted
<valorie> oops, right
<Hepe> trusty tahr, yea they could have chosen a better name
<valorie> that's what you want
<valorie> trusty part has been true for me
<Hepe> thought so, and  idon't see anything...odd
<valorie> so, install nmcli and then `man nmcli` is my best advice
<Hepe>  /trusty universe
<Hepe> i think I already have nmcli
<valorie> dig around a bit with it and see what is working with your networking, and what isn't
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I found it difficult to use, but I just stuck at it until it connected
<Hepe> I was able to list the networks I had via nmcli c list
<Hepe> >I had
<jp_jp_100pro> szukam ludzia z polski ! :D
<Hepe> I mean which I had added to network manager in kubuntu previously.
<uczen> Hello guys
<uczen> What's up?4
<valorie> once I got the right bssid, then I used that to connect
<uczen> Im on lessons, and I just installed Kubuntu, any tips for me?
<valorie> what do you want to do, uczen?
<gangus_lider> siema
<valorie> it will do pretty much anything you need
<Hepe> I was confused though, how to actually *connect* to a network using it
<valorie> I think i used:
<Hepe> I guess it was nmcli c up <UUID>
<gangus_2> ałuuuu
<gangus_2> ałuuuu
<valorie> nmcli con up uuid 6b028a27-6dc9-4411-9886-e9ad1dd43761 ap 00:3A:98:7C:42:D3
<gangus_lider> is any one from Poland kurwa mać?
<valorie>               connects the Wi‐Fi connection with UUID 6b028a27-6dc9-4411-9886-e9ad1dd43761 to the AP with BSSID 00:3A:98:7C:42:D3.
<valorie> pretty much
<gangus_2> aj em from poland morda
<valorie> !pl | gangus_2
<ubottu> gangus_2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<valorie> or close
<gangus_lider> Oh, God. Where am i?
<jp_jp_100pro> in internet
<gangus_2> IN A HELL
<valorie> that computer is now in pieces, so I can't check
<BestVayneEUNE> Welcome
<gangus_lider> nice guys are here
<soee> valorie: you should ban gangus_lider for the words he used
<uczen> Who else came here?
<TheFakeazneD525> whoa, stuff
<valorie> please stop changing nicks
<Hepe> damm, how can i find all that info of my router haha
<gangus_lider> gangus_lider is good boy
<gangus_2> don't bbban gangus lider
<uczen> Jezior
<uczen> Co porabiasz na ircu?
<Hepe> denza: hi kitty
<gangus_2> it's my bro
<jezior> nic
<TheFakeazneD525> Hepe: :3
<gangus_lider> dont ban him, it's my teammate
<gangus_2> me too
<valorie> please all behave
<BestVayneEUNE> they definitelly wont do it
<uczen> To ten sławny jezior z tą sławną siostrą
<gangus_lider> valorie hi
<gangus_lider> are you from
<gangus_lider> USA?
<valorie> yes
<gangus_2> jaką siostrą ?
<jezior> no
<valorie> near Seattle
<gangus_2> do you like nba ?
<jp_jp_100pro> Seattle is in Argentina ...
<valorie> not much, no
<valorie> lol
<uczen> Natalia Cieślak ostra dupa
<uczen> xd
<valorie> Seattle: Nirvana
<gangus_2> to jest jego siostra ?
<gangus_2> nie znam
<gangus_lider> Nirvana - shotguns
<gangus_2> oo jakiś niemiec wbił
<valorie> sad that you think of that
<gangus_lider> sory for truth
<gangus_2> i rusek ~!
<valorie> that is only one facet
<valorie> the music is still alive
<gangus_lider> the ammo is still inside!
<valorie> please stop
<Mati> FUSS RO THAR!
<gangus_lider> sori men
<gangus_lider> its hard truth
<valorie> or at least go to the #kubuntu-offtopic chan
<valorie> this is a help chan for kubuntu
<valorie> anything else is off topic
<jp_jp_100pro> Poland TAKE THIS SERVER !!!!!!!!!!
<gangus> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hepe> valorie: how do I find the last bit though (sorry noob question) like  ap 00:3A:98:7C:42:D3
<uczen> BIERZEMY TO
<uczen> JEST NASZ
<uczen> I CHUJ
<Hepe> I can see the uuid of the network I wish to connect to via nmcli c list
<gangus_2> POLSKA BIAAAOO CZERWONIII
<valorie> nmcli -p con list
<valorie>               lists all connections NetworkManager has.
<valorie> I think
<Hepe> ofc, it has the name I saved it with originally
<valorie> uczen: please stop
<Hepe> ok
<uczen> What I should stop?
<uczen> Im not doing anything ; <
<Hepe> valorie: same info as the command I told you I used
<Hepe> just in a more..different way
<valorie> Hepe: don't give up
<valorie> it can be done
<valorie> just keep tinkering
<Hepe> if you don't mind..what does "ap" mean in this case?
<uczen> Im on virtual machine its funny, you know?
<valorie> I wish I had written down the commands that worked for me, but then the hinge broke on that box
<BestVayneEUNE> valorie u are really experienced with ubuntu didnt you?
<valorie> uczen: clean up your language or you are gone
<Hepe> can I find out the same info by using another laptop and doing 192.168.1.1 .etc ?
<valorie> BestVayneEUNE: long time user
<valorie> sure
<Hepe> I mean checking my router's config thing
<Hepe> I just happen to not know what "ap" or those numbers mean >_<
<valorie> right
<valorie> and I don't either
<valorie> I just kept trying until I got it to work
<Unit193> Normally 'access point'
<Hepe>  Possibly the "MAC address"?
<valorie> Hepe: probably
<Hepe> it looks darn similar as to what valorie pasted :P
<uczen> What is wrong with my language? Kappa
<Hepe> 00:1e:a6:21:5d:30
<Hepe> okay then.
<Unit193> Ah, the bssid.
<valorie> I did hate to kick them
<valorie> sec
<Hepe> he was using too many nicknames in one channel I guess...
<Hepe> I'm getting errors like
<Hepe> ** (process:3406): WARNING **: async_got_type: could not read properties for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.properties" doesn't exist
<Hepe> pain to type out manually ^
<Hepe> and then (after another duplicate of the above error message) Error: Connection activation failed: Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1' failed in libn-glib.
<valorie> gah
<valorie> it's about bedtime for me
<Hepe> oops sorry not "libn-glib."
<Hepe> it's "libnm--glib"
<valorie> I hope someone with more deep knowledge of networking will help you
<valorie> well, libnm
<Hepe> Oh okay, well thanks for your help in any case ^^
<valorie> is the lib that runs networkmanager
<Hepe> thought so from the name.
<valorie> the reason I had to kickban the kids was foul language
<valorie> their constant nick changes were annoying/spamming as well
<alvin> Network again! I downloaded the e1000e driver from Intel and compiled that. The trouble is that I'd have to do this every time there's a kernel update.
<ikonia> alvin: why are you doing this ?
<valorie> alvin: won't the kernel eventually cover your card?
<ikonia> alvin: the e1000 driver is in the kernel
<ikonia> you should not be pulling it from intel
<alvin> ikonia, valorie. Yes, it is in the kernel, and it used to work too. That's the weird part. But I tried the latest kernel from the mainline kernel PPA and it didn't work. This driver works. The one in Kubuntu 14.04 is apparently 'too old'
<valorie> bizarre
<ikonia> alvin: a.) why are you using hte mainline kernel b.) how are you determaining that the one in kubuntu default is too lold
<valorie> have you spoken with the #ubuntu-kernel people?
<valorie> they are really friendly and helpful
<ikonia> I would be very surprised if this is a problem
<alvin> The card is perfectly recognised with the 'old version', but it just doesn't work. The DHCP server doesn't even register the requests.
<ikonia> as the e1000 driver is probably the most stable and working network driver in the kernel
<Unit193> Hepe: You may want to make sure the network-manager service is indeed running.
<ikonia> alvin: ok - so dhcp is a different situation
<alvin> ikonia: Well, usually the driver is part of the kernel, right? So that's why I tried a newer kernel
<ikonia> alvin: that is not "the nework card dosn't work" out of the box
<alvin> ikonia: Oh, but static doesn't work too.
<ikonia> alvin: define "doesn't work"
<Hepe> Unit193: any particular command to verify that it is?
<Unit193> Hepe: sudo service network-manager status
<alvin> No network. Simple as that. I can configure all I want. The driver detects the cable being plugged in or out, but I can't create a connection. No ping, nothing.
<Hepe> thanks.
<ikonia> alvin: how are you configuring it ?
<ikonia> alvin: if you are getting a link status - the driver is working
<ikonia> alvin: as the card is "up"
<ikonia> alvin: the tcp stack is a different issue
<alvin> Well. To start with. I didn't configure anythiong. So networkmanager tries DHCP. That didn't work. Then /etc/network/interfaces. I disabled networkmanager, used good o' ifconfig. Nothing
<ikonia> alvin: I would doubt very much that is a problem with e1000
<ikonia> (it is possible but I would put that at the back of the list)
<alvin> I;ve tried for many hours. Replacing the driver by a newer version was the only thing that changed the situation.
<ikonia> alvin: so the version from intel.com worked fully when you dropped it in
<alvin> Indeed
<ikonia> alvin: thats interesting, but I'd still put the e1000 module to the back of the list as the problem, but that's a good bit of information to know
<alvin> It's the e1000e driver
<ikonia> isn't that provided from the e1000 module anyway ?
<alvin> Wait...
<alvin> I just looked at my logs, and it says e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k That's the default one. But I thought that one was removed
<ikonia> that's not a surprise
<ikonia> so the default one is actually working
<alvin> I don't know. I used modprobe with e1000e. Might be the same.
<Hepe> Unit193: the response is network-manager start/running, process 739
<alvin> Well, it used to work too. But while compiling I thought I saw the new driver remove the old module
<ikonia> alvin: I'd reset your machine back to default and work it through
<ikonia> alvin: I think you're going down an uneeded path
<ikonia> (I could be wrong though)
<alvin> Well, since it used to work, what you assume is logical. But I didn't saw anything out of the ordinary in the logs and there was still no network
<Hepe> Unit193: So yea, it indeed looks like it's running.
<alvin> Why would the kernel use the old driver? Does this has something to do with initramfs? My kernel knowledge comes from easier times. Where things like initramfs were not needed.
<alvin> (I don't miss things like configuring xorg.conf, but when I tried to configure a kernel a few months ago, after years of using a distro-maintained one, I noticed this has become quite a complex task.)
<ikonia> alvin: personally I'd reset it back to default 14.04 and work it forward
<alvin> Anyway. There's network and it's apparently the default driver. I have no idea why it works or didn't work before, but I can get back to work :-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alvin> Right. It's still morning. Time to fetch the first coffee of the day.
<lordievader> That's a good idea.
<ankit_kde> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aoa_> i update manual kernel to 3.17.0 ( Deb package ) . everything is fine but only problem is here . when i run VM from virtualbox ,VM dosen't boot and get error
<aoa_> http://i60.tinypic.com/jqtau0.jpg
<lordievader> aoa_: You've updated the kernel and forgot to install the vbox kernel driver. By the by, it is not recommended to install 3rd party kernels.
<aoa_> i know that but i have bug on driver video card https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1374581 . when i update kernel the bug is fixed .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1374581 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "black box corruption on firefox " [Undecided,New]
<iroh234_> I have used Precise since it came out and rwould like to ugrade with a clean install.  Muon catalogued the programs I have installed over the last couple of years. Some installed programs like Pale Moon were installed by using tar.gz and do not show up.  Is there a command either through Muon or the CLI to find out what these installed programs might be?
<genii> iroh234_: Unfortunately, no. Although if they have a sane installation they will use directories which are different from where the system keeps it's binaries. So to look in places like /usr/local   and /opt
<iroh234_> genii: thanks that is helpful.  I can do that.  next time i will keep a list  :)
<genii> iroh234_: There are some other ways to poke around for the info, like checking your bash history file for the names of the files you manually installed
<iroh234_> genii: i was experimenting with Bleachbit and wiped out a bunch of stuff like that i wish was still there like the bash history.  But i found everything in not in opt in /etc/apparmor.d/local/.
<iroh234_> genii: or at least everthing that i remember. i am not very bright sometimes. Most of those programs I tinkered with and forgot, and will not be reinstalling them. Thank you for your help.
<genii> iroh234_: No problem. Good luck with the upgrade!
<iroh234_> Thanks, I left MS for Kubuntu and never looked back. It has been a great experience.
<iroh234_> Thanks, I left MS for Kubuntu and never looked back. It has been a great experience.
<iroh234_> sorry about the double post.
<Malsasa> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with KDE 4.10. I can't change my keyboard layout. Specifically, I have added many layout such as Arabic, Japanese, Greek, Hebrew, etc. I have new layout indicator on the panel then. Then, when I switch, any text written will always be Latin US. No Arabic, no Kanji, no Greek. Is there any package I should install first? I installed KDE from kde-standard.
<genii> Malsasa: Are the language-pack-kde-<country-code-here>    and kde-l10n-<country-code-here>  files installed for the languages you've chosen?
<Malsasa> genii: let me check first.
<Malsasa> genii: dpkg -l tell me I have no such package installed.
<Malsasa> genii: so, is this my source of problem?
<genii> Malsasa: Could be part of it. Right now I'm just at the information-finding point here
<Malsasa> genii: yes, I understand. I will do it.
<genii> Should also see if you have fonts for any of those languages installed
<Malsasa> genii: i've installed both. Should I reboot?
<genii> Malsasa: That's probably the simplest, yes.
<Malsasa> genii: affirmative. Thank you.
 * genii makes more coffee
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  hola
<Riddell> hola chico
<EvilRoey> :)  Jonathan,
<EvilRoey> can I connect a monitor to my Intel motherboard's graphics port, another monitor to the video card's port, and have X display them as two screens for the same session?
<genii> Usually.
<jamil_1> hi all, I just upgraded from kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. Now none of my password protected basket notes are opening. I get error: "GPGME: Decryption failed"
<AR45> Hello I have no sound on macbook pro :(
<naftilos76> hi, how do i make konqueror use webkit?
<naftilos76> is there a package that i can install?
<Graf_Westerholt> naftilos76 sudo apt-get install kpart-webkit
<naftilos76> thanks man
<Graf_Westerholt> naftilos76, it is an honour. ;)
<naftilos76> :-)
<Guest15772> SORY
<DaniUser> hey
<DaniUser> who is
<DaniUser> unregister me
<nicco__> ciao
<nicco__> list
<bprompt> !alis | nicco__
<ubottu> nicco__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bomber_> Hey guys. I'm still having trouble installing a synaptics driver to enable / disable my touchpad
<nicco__> !list
<ubottu> nicco__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bprompt> Bomber_:     hmm..... you mean... as in trying to use the [fn] key on the keyboard?    I use touchpad-indicator, works peachy for that, if my mouse is plugged in, disables the touchpad, if not, is ON
<bprompt> Bomber_:     touchpad-indicator is in the repositories
<Bomber_> nice!
<Bomber_> ugh..
<Bomber_> ok, not apt-get..
<Bomber_> got it
<Bomber_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao
<Bomber_> sudo apt-get update
<Bomber_> sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<Bomber_> i gat et!!!
<Bomber_> now what?
<TheFakeazneD525> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bprompt> Bomber_:     well... run it :)   and configure its "preferences"
<Bomber_> I'm lame....touchpad-indicator: command not found
<bprompt> Bomber_:    usually   Preferences > Actions >  disable when mouse ...  and under General Options > autostart
<bprompt> Bomber_:    sounds like it didn't install
<Bomber_> huh.......?
<Bomber_> but..
<Bomber_> it did... :(
<Bomber_> Setting up python3-pyudev (0.16.1-2build1) ...
<Bomber_> Setting up touchpad-indicator (1.0.4-0extras14.04.1) ...
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Bomber_:      run a ->  sudo apt-get check;     and then a ->   sudo dpkg --configure -a;    to make sure it was fully configured
<Bomber_> sudo apt-get check touchpad-indicator?
<bprompt> nope.... just check
<Bomber_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bprompt> is just a way to "check" if apt-get has any missing libs listed or sometihng is off
<Bomber_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bomber_> I got some other update process running in the background right now, so that might be it
<bprompt> Bomber_:     check with htop    or just "top"   it'd be listed there
<bprompt> the daemon may be running..... but you can run the GUI with just touchpad-indicator
<Bomber_> i don't....se it...
<bprompt> Bomber_:      the icon?    I think the default is not show
<bprompt> the daemon may be running..... but you can run the GUI with just touchpad-indicator
<Bomber_> what icon..?i'm using the konsole
<bprompt> ok..... so    try "touchpad-indicator"     does it run?
<Bomber_> it's not a command
<Bomber_> and check now passed
<Bomber_> i did the dpkg. nothing changed
<bprompt> sounds like it didn't install...... does it show under Muon Package Manager as installed?
<Bomber_> no...
<Bomber_> btw, instead of Moun i have Synaptics
<bprompt> tis ok...it'll show on either as installed if so, I use synaptics mostly btw, but I have both
<Bomber_> ok, it is installed..
<Bomber_> but it still won't run..
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> what if you try it at the Run box in kde?
<Bomber> ohhh
<Bomber> bprompt: I already had it installed
<Bomber> and the GUI is running
<Bomber> but it says i'm missing the synaptics driver
<Bomber> but it is installed
<Bomber> but it's just not loading.
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> Bomber:    I'd think apt-get check;   would had shown that :/
<bprompt> Bomber:   I assume if you do a -> sudo apt-get -f install;   gives nothing?
<Bomber> yeah, nm, you're right
<Bomber> i've confused between the regular touchpad and the indicator version one
<Bomber> some libraries to autoremove, nothing more
<bprompt> ohh ok
<Bomber> umm...
<Bomber> am i supposed to have an accesories folder in my launcher in 14.04?
<bprompt> hmmm dunno... you can always edit kwin menu you know....just right-click on the "K" and click on edit, or you can always just run "kmenuedit"
<gaysexsf> hi
<archetech> kio 5.3.0 stops upgrade on 14.10 next with kcm_trash.so  is also a pkg in 4:5.0.95?
<soee> yup
<soee> plasma 5.2 final is going to be packaged soon so this should be fixed since than
<soee> *5.1
<archetech> is there a force command I can try?
<archetech> trying sudo ap-get install -f
<soee> archetech: yeah sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install PACKAGE_NAME
<archetech> soee  thanks
#kubuntu 2014-10-10
<Bomber_> hey. I'm still having problems running touchpad-indicator. Anyone know where to point me to?
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * TheFakeazneD525 sings
<xmichael> hi. I switched from fglrx-legacy on kubuntu 12.04 to opensource radeon on kubuntu 14.04, and now I expirence screen corruption in kwin from time to time. Where should I file bug report?
<xmichael> tried 3.13, 3.16 kernels, mainline and git radeon&mesa, changing OpenGL versions in kwin settings, pixmap system, with no luck
<xmichael> btw system does not hang, just everything on screen messes up till reboot. I even may connect via vnc to running X session, but see same mess
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rom1504> hey folk
<lordievader> o/
<Lockemotion> moin.. hi there
<BluesKaj> hi Lockemotion
<andersl> hi
<andersl> after upgrading digikam (to 4.4, from "phillips ppa"), it crashes. Is there a cached package somewhere on my system so I can get back to a working version?
<soee_> purge ppa
<andersl> soee_: sounds destructive
<soee_> well ppapurge wil remove packages in version that are in this phillips ppa and use the one wvaialble in standard ppa
<andersl> soee_: the standard ppa is out of date, when it comes to digikam, the version there is barely usable.
<soee_> !package digikam
<soee_> andersl: you are on Thrusty ?
<andersl> soee_: no idea. latest version.
<soee_> 14.04 ? :D
<soee_> ok i see there is 3.5 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam
<andersl> as i said, older than old. Current version is 4.4 - that is the broken one, previous 4.3 was working
<soee_> andersl: there is 4.0 in backports ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=trusty
<andersl> how can I see the dependencies of a package?
<soee_> so you can isntall it from backports-ppa and it should work if 4.0 satisfy you
<andersl> soee_: 4.0 is horrible, a typical .0. But I appear to have the packates in /var/cache/apt, so if I can figure out the correct command I should be able to go back to 4.3, picking from there.
<soee_> and 4.2 is available for Utopic but its in beta stage atm
<genii> andersl: If you have the package already donloaded into /var/cache/apt/archives  then you can do: dpkg-deb -I /var/cache/apt/archives/<package-name-here>
<genii> The -I is uppercase i
<andersl> genii: thanks. I just need to figure out which packages to pick, and in which order. The dependency list for digikam is quite scary.
<andersl> does apt/dpkg have log files?
<andersl> found logs :)
<genii> andersl: There are a few different ones
<andersl> apt log is nice, it shows the result of a single command, appearently
<amacuser> hey!! may I ask a quick question?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | amacuser
<ubottu> amacuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andersl> so I can see which packages was updated during the bad update
<amacuser> I am on a Macbook 2,1 .. and I really cant wait to replace osx with Kubuntu. Can some advise me on which iso to download (i386/amd64)?
<genii> andersl: The /var/log/apt/history one shows the actual console output from previous. The /var/log/dpkg.log has basically a summary of the status of packages.
<BluesKaj> amacuser, depends on your pc. is it 32 or 64 bit?
<genii> amacuser: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<amacuser> 32 bit boot support/ 64 bit kernel support( AAPL policy to render it obsolete)
<genii> BluesKaj: I think the last 32bit Mac was a while ago :)
<amacuser> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.0-white-13-mid-2007-specs.html
<genii> amacuser: Yes, it's a Core 2 Duo which is 64bit
<amacuser> but will it boot 64 bit?
<Graf_Westerholt> amacuser, is your Mac about 15 years old? ;)
<amacuser> nah.. mid 2007
<genii> amacuser: Hang on, I know who to ask
<Graf_Westerholt> I think 64 Bit exists for about 15 years. ;)
<BluesKaj> genii, not real familiar with macs and some 64 bit machines used to 32 bit OSs a few yrs back
<BluesKaj> used to have]
<Graf_Westerholt> Are there really PC without 64 Bit today?
<BluesKaj> wife's 64 bit pc came with 43 bit Windows 7
<BluesKaj> err 32 bit :)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, that is because they are stupid.
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Embedded platforms.
<BluesKaj> yeah I was pretty pissed about it, unfortunately I didn't realize the OS was 32...my fault
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader ;) But do you install Kubuntu on embedded computers?
<lordievader> There are probably people crazy enough to do so ;)
<genii> amacuser: I asked around, but the person I had in mind was only the last to edit the wiki on this subject and actually not particularly fond of Macs.....
<Guest23271> Русские есть?
<genii> !ru | Guest23271
<ubottu> Guest23271: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<amacuser> awwww... man
<amacuser> so should I skip installing kubuntu on mac?
<genii> amacuser: I would probably still try it
<amacuser> and go for ubuntu ------>KDE ??
<genii> amacuser: Nah, just the normal Kubuntu 64bit. Underneath all the inner workings are identical
<amacuser2014> hey there.. Sorry!! what did I miss?
<Graf_Westerholt> amacuser, oh, there was a fire hire, a lot of activity, all the stuff …
<Graf_Westerholt> *here
<genii> amacuser: Not sure if you got my last msg... 1 sec
<genii> amacuser: Nah, just the normal Kubuntu 64bit. Underneath all the inner workings are identical
<amacuser10OCT14> sorry for the timeouts.. but it shows the dilapidated condition my osx is running in
<amacuser10OCT14> :genii I will go for a Kubuntu 32 bit install and see how that works out... if you could send me a link to the mac guys last article.. I could get to know what I will be lookin at.
<genii> amacuser10OCT14: It is sadly out of date ( last version described to install is 10.10) but still may be of some use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1
<amacuser10OCT14> Thanks!!
<amacuser10OCT14> Will  I be left out of latest drivers if I use meerkat in 2014?
<genii> amacuser10OCT14: You should not install that version at all but just use the instructions as a guide instead and put a version which is not End-Of-Life ( I suggest either Precise or Trusty)
<amacuser10OCT14> I'll go for trusrt
<amacuser10OCT14> *trusty
<Guest67094> junior
<EvilRoey> hi
<TheFakeazneD525> [08:57] <ExperimentalBot> reddit: [+991] WARNING: Bitcoin Address Blacklists have been forced into the Gentoo Linux bitcoind distribution by Luke-jr against the will of other core devs. Gentoo maintainers are clueless and not reversing the change. Boycott Gentoo now. [487c] [bugs.gentoo.org -> /u/historian1111 -> /r/Bitcoin] [10 October 2014] (www.reddit.com)
<EvilRoey> how do I make a friendly wifi access system like hotels have, so that I can give wifi access to guests?
<EvilRoey> something that gives anyone an IP but only gives them access to routing if they put in a password
<EvilRoey> ahh, Captive Portal technique is what it's called: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_portal
<Tim___> Timaghhh
<Tim___> Hello
<Tim___> Hello
<cihan> any idea on how i can change the font size in kickoff application launcher?
<littlebrillo> hello
<littlebrillo> Samba share settings don't stick if I configure them in the share tab in Dolphin. Fresh install of kubuntu utopic. If I change user permissions, close and reopen the properties, the old settings are still there.
#kubuntu 2014-10-11
<goodjobopers> incest is best - put your sister to the test
<apb1963> How can I change file associations for the browser, so that I get a different browser to come up when I click on a downloaded file?
<apb1963> kubuntu 14.04
<reepeecheep> Hello, I have a problem when play a mkv video, is lag and pixel gray screen, Only occurss with VLC
<reepeecheep> Some idea??
<reepeecheep> Sorry  4 my eng
<rimminen> Miten tällä konversationilla pääsee quakenettii tietylle kanavalle, ensimmäistä kertaa tälläisen kyydissä
<M1keHoax> Good evening all! Can anyone help me set up Kubuntu 14 to watch netflix?
<jfd5te> I don't have a netflix subscription, but I saw this posted today: http://lifehacker.com/you-can-now-watch-netflix-on-linux-with-ubuntu-and-chro-1644972250
<goodjobopers> incest is best - put your sister to the test
<maysara> Hello, I get this error when I open muon "Opening /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list - ifstream::ifstream (13: Permission denied)" then the program closes
<buriedalive> maysara open in the terminal
<maysara> buriedalive: It only opens with sudo
<buriedalive> typing - muon
<maysara> buriedalive: opened now without sudo. Thanks
<buriedalive> not at all ;)
<maysara> Is there a way to force the windows to open in the center of the screen instead of the corners?
<buriedalive> u may
<buriedalive> sudo apt-get install --reinstall muon
<buriedalive> apt-get better aptitude
<buriedalive> tryin
<buriedalive> and say to
<buriedalive> I not use muon, terminal only
<buriedalive> it so hard for me)
<maysara> buriedalive: I was talking generally about any window
<buriedalive> maysara no no, trying
<buriedalive> I sure
<buriedalive> u try?
<ochiottes> hi there
<ochiottes> is there a problem with the 14.10 beta2 image with plasma5?
<libreSSL> there have been reports
<ochiottes> after the install it takes five minutes and longer to start up
<ochiottes> ah, thank you
<ochiottes> where would i find those reports?
<libreSSL> er... im not sure :c
<libreSSL> but, people have been reporting problems with Plasma 5
<ochiottes> is there a virtual package to pull in a full kde4?
<ochiottes> where would i find those reports?
<ochiottes> libreSSL: i forgot something: fuck you and your fucking autistic attitude
<libreSSL> wat
<libreSSL> ???
<libreSSL> wow, rude
<libreSSL> huh
<libreSSL> doesn't share any channels with me...
<valorie> geez
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> debating if i should install 14.10 today, it's pretty close to release, it should be reasonably stable shouldn't it?
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Still it is a development release and therefore is not recommended to install it right now.
<MoonUnit`> will 20 days make a difference though, not sure.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: It can still break, like I said it is a development release.
<MoonUnit`> so tempting though ;)
<lordievader> Unless you are prepared to have breakage on your hands don't install and run a development release.
<MoonUnit`> repos get hammered on release day
<valorie> MoonUnit`: install if you want to test
<valorie> please don't if you want stability
<valorie> some folks are using it daily
<MoonUnit`> currently running it in vmware
<valorie> some are still encountering difficulty
<valorie> please file bugs when you find 'em
<MoonUnit`> yeah caja won't run without adding --sync
<hyper_ch> hi there, how do I get KF 5 in Kubuntu 14.10? and can KDE 4 and KF 5 run together?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: In Utopic they cannot. Use the kubuntu-next ppa to install Plasma5.
<lordievader> hyper_ch: But be warned, it is still very new and not quite suited for daily use.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: so no kde 4 and kf5 together?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Not on Utopic. By the by, kde4 has been renamed to Plasma4.
<lordievader> hyper_ch: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<hyper_ch> all this different naming makes things really confusing
<hyper_ch> why would kde4 be renamed to plasma4... just doesn't make much sense IMHO
<lordievader> hyper_ch: It does if you look at Plasma5, but Riddell can explain this better.
<hyper_ch> just upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10... but made hotcopy first
<hyper_ch> kde is kde is kde... has been kde for a long time... so I fail to see why there's now Plasma 4 and Plasma 5
<valorie> kde is the community
<valorie> plasma has been plasma for a long time
<libreSSL> There's KDE SC 4, and KDE Plasma 5
<valorie> the old branding wasn't working
<valorie> the new branding isn't totally working yet either
<hyper_ch> better just stick to kde
<jussi> kde ma<rketing is very poor atm...
<hyper_ch> jussi: you imply the marketing was good at some point
<jussi> and we should go to offtopic perhaps
<valorie> hyper_ch: help in marketing always welcome as well
<hyper_ch> I don't believe in marketing
<lordievader> valorie: I suppose help in general is welcome ;)
<valorie> pretty much
<hyper_ch> marketing = how to trick people into getting somethign they don't want/need
<valorie> well, promo
<valorie> trickery is something else altogether
<valorie> but jussi is right, lets take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<hyper_ch> no thx, I don't like OT channels... I fail to see their use
<hyper_ch> anyway, thx for the help
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<libreSSL> clamav warning thing lel: WARNING: Local version: 0.98.1 Recommended version: 0.98.4
<libreSSL> how to request an update to be pushed to the repos?
<lordievader> libreSSL: File a wishlist bug. But may I ask why you are running clamav?
<libreSSL> safe computing practicies
<libreSSL> *practices
<libreSSL> just because I'm on linux doesn't mean i shouldn't run an antivirus
<lordievader> For Linux running an antivirus is a waste of CPU cycles.
<lordievader> Unless it is a server serving files to Windows hosts.
<libreSSL> the only thing continuously running is freshclam
<BluesKaj> hi all
<amacuser99> hey all burned kubuntu i386 iso to dvd .. but mac rejects it
<amacuser99> any ideas?
<lordievader> amacuser99: How did you create them?
<lordievader> And did you verify the md5sum?
<amacuser99> ImgBurn to burn ISO
<amacuser99> yeah it runs on my PC system
<amacuser99> I mean its booting into Kubuntu on PC
<lordievader> Your mac is capable of booting a i386 kernel?
<amacuser99> it boots 32bit if that's what you mean
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> amacuser99: Do you get anything at all or does it just reboot?
<amacuser99> no ... it just spits it out the superdrive
<lordievader> amacuser99: Sounds like it cannot even read the disk. Perhaps you can try a live-usb.
<amacuser99> btw I seem to have deleted the mac os setup good point
<amacuser99> I might have a tiger disk lying around... but do i really need an osx to install linux?
<lordievader> I don't think so. But I have no experience with Macs.
<amacuser99> Any link for Live USB?
<lordievader> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<amacuser99> ok.
<amacuser99> any parameters for Mac format?
<lordievader> amacuser99: Like I said I don't have experience with Macs.
<amacuser99> still no bootup from usb
<amacuser99> any idea how can I format gpt to mbr using some rescue disk
<lordievader> amacuser99: If you can get it to boot, most live-cds carry parted.
<amacuser99> any specific small disk image? coz kubuntu ain't spinnin'
<lordievader> Err, Gentoo's live-cd ain't very large.
<amacuser99> Ok.. I'm gonna try a persistent EFI loader
<amacuser99> :)
<nanard47> bonjour
<lordievader> !fr | nanard47
<ubottu> nanard47: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DrSkyLizard> Does anyone know how can I prevent events showing up in the calendar? (the Display events checkbox is unticked and events are still showen Inside Digital Clock Settings -> Calendar -> Display events)
<klebezettel> hi there; I would like to use kmymoney in german; I've installed language-pack-kde-de and kde-l10n-de and started kmymoney via "LANG_ALL=de_DE@euro kmymoney"...but the interface is still in english - any hint what to do?
<XerX> Hi
<XerX> I need some help please
<bprompt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XerX> ah alright sorry
<XerX> So I have installed Kubuntu and I cannot seem to get my bamboo tablet to work correctly.
<XerX> The OS picks up what Im doing, but my mouse wont follow the tablet
<bprompt> !wacom | XerX
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> XerX:    maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<XerX> hm?
<XerX> I just nstalled the latest driver...I think
<bprompt> XerX:    maybe some settings are disabled methinks under > system settings > input devices ?
<XerX> If it helps, Im using a Bamboo Pen and Touch Wacom Tablet,
<XerX> And I checked all of the settings, and there is nothing that has to do with 'Following the cursor'
<XerX> also
<bprompt> hmmm     dunno.... haven't done much configuring on wacom tablets yet
<XerX> sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms comes up with "E: Unable to locate package wacom-dkms"
<bprompt> XerX:    is a ppa you need to add, thus
<XerX> whats a ppa?
<bprompt> XerX:    read the under the heading "Using A Package Archive"
<XerX> I have just done all of those steps
<XerX> before hand
<bprompt> did you do an "update" after adding the ppa and all... the package should show up then
<XerX> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<XerX> yes
<XerX> I did an update
<bprompt> well... seems the ppa never installed anyhow....  though the tablet is working....    just not following the mouse... hmmm  dunno.... sounds like a config in tablet itself
<XerX> That cannot be though, as it works just fine on a Windows and a Mac.
<XerX> Why wouldnt it work on a Linux?
<XerX> also on another note, It has worked with Ubuntu
<XerX> in the past at least
<Guest21335> hi
<Guest21335> i have aproblem with
<Guest21335> apache2
<Guest21335> my site is working but the peoples no more to enter it
<XerX> oh
<XerX> I have fixed it!
<XerX> haha
<lordievader> Guest21335: Do you mean people can not access it?
<Guest21335> 403 forribiden
<Guest21335> but
<Guest21335> the server its working
<Guest21335> bor
<Guest21335> bro
<Guest21335> beause its service
<Guest21335> :D
<Guest21335> and
<Guest21335> working
<lordievader> !enter | Guest21335
<Guest21335> !enter
<Guest21335> what
<Guest21335> :?
<Guest21335> its a simple owncloud service
<Guest21335> :D
<lordievader> Hmm, seems to be removed. Anyhow, no need to hit enter after each word. Irc is quite capable of handling entire sentences.
<lordievader> Guest21335: Anyhow, a 403 sounds like a misconfiguration.
<Guest21335> think to - the folder rights
<Guest21335> because
<Guest21335> :x
<Guest21335> dont have a - view access
<Guest21335> idont know
<Guest21335> its now alloed
<bprompt> erorr 403 is just a permissions setting.... maybe in either httpd.conf or some other .conf file or in an .htaccess file inside the directory, but I"d assume that'd be for #apache or so
<lordievader> ^ that or #ubuntu-server.
<bprompt> Guest21335:     there's no extra charge for using more than 10chars per line, feel free to use as many as you can cram
<Guest21335> Access forbidden!
<Guest21335> thaht the erooe
<Guest21335> thaht the eroor*
<bprompt> Guest21335:      that's webserver permission settings though, no OS's per se
<Guest21335> i have a kubuntu lts 14.o4
<bprompt> !paste | Guest21335     if  you wish to paste 20 10chars line  ->
<ubottu> Guest21335     if  you wish to paste 20 10chars line  ->: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Guest21335: Still, either #apache or #ubuntu-server would be better fit for your config issue.
<Guest21335> thank you
<Guest21335> if have a apache chanel
<bprompt> Guest21335:   yeap... any of the .conf files for the httpd  or an .htaccess inside  the folder with the 403
<lordievader> Reading the logs will likely also help.
<Guest21335> ha aha
<Guest21335> but
<Guest21335> its
<Guest21335> and
<Guest21335> i olso
<Guest21335> having a problem with terminal
<Guest21335> - grafic output -calling Konsole
<lordievader> Please dont use your enter key instead of the period key.
<Guest21335> aha
<Guest21335> sory verry much i just writing and pressing  :d and flooding :d
<Guest21335> iwant to purge the
<Guest21335> apache
<Guest21335> package
<Guest21335> how purge
<Guest21335> :?
<Guest21335> in terminal:?
<Guest21335> wich comand must i usre
<Guest21335> phpmyadmin
<Guest21335> not working
<Guest21335> why
<Guest21335> helo me
<valorie> Guest21335: sudo apt-get purge apache (if that is the name of the package)
<Guest21335> thank you valorie
<Guest21335> iwas reinstalled the server
<Guest21335> but stuped phpmyadmin not workinb
<Guest21335> iwas preinstaling the my-sql but not workig
<Guest21335> d
<valorie> this is really not a kubuntu issue
<Guest21335> yes
<Guest21335> okay
<Guest21335> can i use the xcfe on kubuntu
<Guest21335> and ho
<Guest21335> and how:?
<valorie> you'll have much better luck in the proper channel
<valorie> `sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop`
<valorie> you can use that *instead of* kubuntu
<valorie> not ON kubuntu
<Guest21335> haa
<Guest21335> aha
<valorie> kubuntu=KDE, while xubuntu=xcfe
<Guest21335> but if i want more to install all - gnome-kde-xffe - and more
<Guest21335> but if i want more to install all - gnome-kde-xffe - and more?
<Guest21335> that is cool
<Guest21335> :D
<Guest21335> and if you want more to use the console method :d
<valorie> it's the same for gnome `sudo apt install gnome-desktop`
<valorie> you can use any application with any desktop, within reason
<valorie> your system might get pretty muddied with lots of different desktops, however
<valorie> since they all come with dependencies
<valorie> some of which possibly will conflict
<Guest2846> sorry
#kubuntu 2014-10-12
<Freen0deAdmin> !ops
<Freen0deAdmin> !staff
<Jef91> I hit some wacky hotkey, and now every time I click on a desktop in my pager it sends the windows from that desktop to my sixth virtual desktop. What on earth did I do and how do I undo it?
<dani> hi
<Guest36156> hi
<Guest36156> im searching the program for screecasting - wich
<Guest36156> :x
<Guest36156> bechause i using kazam but its very bug
<Guest36156> bechause i using kazam but its very bugs
<Guest36156> bechause i using kazam but its very bugs
<Guest36156> im searching the program for screecasting - wich
<Guest36156> kdeits
<Guest36156> buginhg
<valorie> Guest36156: what exactly do you mean by screencasting?
<Guest36156> yes
<Guest36156> but kde its strange buging when i record
<Guest36156> strangely
<Guest36156> "x
<valorie> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090720142023520/Screencasting.html for more ideas
<valorie> record my desktop is what I hear of people usually using
<valorie> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<valorie> ubottu knows more than I do
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> me either, ubottu
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie :D
<Guest36156> thank you
<Guest36156> :D
<Guest36156> bye from now
<valorie> best of luck
<Guest36156> ihave
<Guest36156> a
<Guest36156> gre
<Guest36156> green screens
<Guest36156> how to fix
<MoonUnit`> don't like the new plasma5 theme much
<MoonUnit`> changed to the other kickoff version and prefer that to the default one
<Guest36156> stjuped green screeens
<Guest36156> :X
<valorie> Guest36156: can you say more about what you mean, or provide an image?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> imgur link above for screenshots or photos
<Guest36156> am
<Guest36156> when i gust
<Guest36156> waching videos
<Guest36156> for little moment
<Guest36156> green screen
<Guest36156> whats dhtat
<ismail_> HERKESE SLM.
<ismail_> SKYSTAR  UYDU KARTINI ÇALIŞTIRACAK PROGRAM ARIYORUM!!!
<ismail_> TÜRKÇE BİLEN VARMI???....)))))))))
<Guest36156> english please
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest36156> good
<Guest36156> morning
<Guest36156> :d
<Guest36156> i have a big bug
<Guest36156> :X
<Guest36156> with plasma5
<Guest36156> i dont know hot to -purge
<Guest36156> plasma
<Guest36156> :x
<Guest36156> lordievader: do you know
<soee> Guest36156: please wrie in one line
<soee> what bug do you have ?
<Guest36156> green screen
<lordievader> Guest36156: I have told you yesterday, don't use the enter key as a period or space key.
<Guest36156> yes told me :X
<Guest36156> sorry bro
<lordievader> Guest36156: I'm not your 'bro', but do try to explain your problem again, as clear as possible.
<Guest36156> am when i wachting videos and switching in full screen - gust  splashing a black screen
<Guest36156> sorry the screen is green
<soee> its liek some problem with drivers and video encoding
<soee> do you have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Guest36156> yes
<Guest36156> how to remove
<Guest36156> :D
<Guest36156> because thats - meybe problem
<Guest36156> when i was without the secret-extars
<Guest36156> i dont have a green screen
<Walex> Guest36156: there is a thing called a "video surface" which is a way for the card to accelerate video display, and it is usually green, except wehn there is content on it.
<Walex> Guest36156: video surfaces are handled a bit specially, so switching screens may not be a good idea while video display is on.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TJ-> Can you give me some package recommendations to install, for KDE-specific help/tutorial, suitable for a new user (no access to apt-get since it is a completely non-networked environment)
<AciD``> my main computer screen does not want to wake up (and stays in standby mode) but I can still access it via ssh. How can I either force the screen to lightup, or close all my apps gracefuly (on kde) ?
<lordievader> AciD``: What does xrandr say?
<AciD``> lordievader > it seems to stall right now
<AciD``> `xrandr` returns "Can't open display" of course, and `DISPLAY=:0 xrandr` just does not returns
<lordievader> AciD``: Does it hang or does it return nothing?
<Jef91> Anyone know why Google's branded Chrome browser doesn't start up again when I reboot like the rest of my applications do in KDE?
<AciD``> it hangs
<AciD``> I could kill -15 all my apps manually, but as it's not the first time that happens, I'd prefer to be sure I'm not missing an easy fix/workaround here
<lordievader> Sounds like a mallfunctioning driver.
<lordievader> AciD``: What videocard/driver are you rocking?
<AciD``> I just tested that `DISPLAY=:0 kcalc` also does hang
<AciD``> fglrx... :(
<AciD``> and radeon HD 7950
<AciD``> lordievader > ok so, connecting with `ssh -X computer`, I can launch kcalc and xrandr
<AciD``> except xrandr does not picks up the host configuration then, but the client one it seems
<lordievader> AciD``: What happens when you restart X? Note running applications will die.
<AciD``> lordievader > I decided to go the old way, and killed -15 my apps and restarted
<AciD``> upon restart, everything is fine
<AciD``> (until next time)
<lordievader> Next time try to restart X, perhaps that is all it needs ;)
<AciD``> yes, but the result is same ; I lose my current work
<AciD``> :(
<lordievader> Err, yes. I'm afraid so.
<AciD``> anyway, thanks for the help :)
<lordievader> AciD``: No problem ;)
<lordievader> AciD``: By the by, what version of fglrx do you use?
<AciD``> lordievader > 2:14.301
<AciD``> I updated to the latest catalyst driver few days ago
<AciD``> which solved the huge glitches I had for weeks (when using a 2560x1440 res)
<lordievader> !info fglrx-updates
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 34747 kB, installed size 147110 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> !info fglrx-updates utopic
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 21578 kB, installed size 90607 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<AciD``> (quite old versions indeed)
<lordievader> AciD``: Yeah, I get why you went to AMD directly ;)
<indra> m
<Walex> I get good frame rates with the free sw 'radeonsi' driver with the kernel and X server in 14.04LTS
<Jef91> does KDE have a built in on screen keyboard or is there one that works well with it that is recommended?
<soee> thers a keyboard widget
<Jef91> soee: does that pop up/go away when text inputs are selected?
<bprompt> Jef91:      run "kvkbd"    also available as a widget from the taksbr
<bprompt> taskbar rather =)
<soee> Jef91: no idea, never used it :)
<AciD``> lordievader > you'll laugh, it's doing it again ; I went away and turned the screen off. coming back : no signals...
<sysop2> hi guys, have a question,  can I use  qtvideosink to make a qml video wallpaper?  instead of doing animated gifs?
#kubuntu 2015-10-05
<josu_> The 15.10 version of Ubuntu, which Kubuntu is based on, is planned on getting a brand-new display server called Mir (instead of Compiz I think). The Kubuntu OS should be getting some major display updates as well, but I could be wrong.
<josu_> At the very least, 15.10 will be much more stable than 15.04, since most of the bugs and crashes have been found and worked out.
<bodom> josu_: thank you very much, I'll give it a chance then, let's cross fingers.
<josu_> I'll keep my fingers crossed, too. I'm excited because I'm using 15.04 on my laptop and I LOVE the new Plasma 5 desktop, which will be even better without the bugs.
<josu_> Oh... I forgot to mention: 15.10 is scheduled to come on the 22nd.
<bodom> josu_: yep, i've installed it on the laptop first too, and then decided to never install it on the desktop, which is my main PC :D Plasma 5 is nice, but very unstable, and no single migration tool has been provided: just wiped all settings and restart from scratch
<bodom> that's why i was thinking on moving to xubuntu
<josu_> bodom: Yes, Xubuntu 14.04 is very lightweight and stable.
<ocnios> I can update from 15.04 to 16.04 right?
<ocnios> Or do I have to fresh install.
<Dragnslcr> You'll be able to upgrade when it comes out in 6 months if you want to skip 15.10
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember offhand if you can upgrade directly or if you have to upgrade to 15.10 first, then upgrade to 16.04
<th3s3_3y3s> Hello, if I run apt-get amarok will it install the KDE gui system on ubuntu?
<denza242> th3s3_3y3s: let me check
<denza242> th3s3_3y3s: doesn't look like it
<denza242> but it pulls in a lot of qt4 stuff
<th3s3_3y3s> denaz242 the apt has a lock right now as it is attempting to pull some graphics drivers.
<denza242> huh
<th3s3_3y3s> I can't run commands to see what it is going to require.
<josu_> Go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/amarok
<th3s3_3y3s> What command can I run to check the size of an install before installing?
<vivid> apt-get install should show you everything, just type N+Enter to not install them
<th3s3_3y3s> ok so what packages can install the KDS desktop, kde only?
<vivid> try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<denza242> th3s3_3y3s: kubuntu-desktop
<vivid> and http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/plasma-desktop
<th3s3_3y3s> denza242 thank's
<th3s3_3y3s> denza242 do you have capacity to find some more support answers?
<denza242> uh, sure I guess
<denza242> I'm just looking at package info gathered by muon package manager
<th3s3_3y3s> Speaking of package manager how can apt-https-transport be anabled?
<th3s3_3y3s> Currently I have three forms of the package manager aptitude apt and apt-get. And a small package apt-transport-https doesn't seem to enable adding the s to the urls.
<denza242> hmm
<denza242> th3s3_3y3s: it should enable https
<th3s3_3y3s> when adding the s to the urls in sources.list apt then ignors it
<denza242> th3s3_3y3s: can you paste a log with paste.kde.org of what happens when you run apt-get update?
<th3s3_3y3s> Sure but will not as it is easily visualized the https links get [IGN] instead of HIT
<th3s3_3y3s> The apt command can't be rerun right now as apt is locked while downloading drivers.
<th3s3_3y3s> denza242 do you know your purpose?
<denza242> huh?
<th3s3_3y3s> unable o locate package kubuntu-desktop denza242
<josu_> Sounds like you have a problem with the software sources. Try running "sudo apt-get update" and see what comes up.
<th3s3_3y3s> josu_ is it not in the main repository?
<th3s3_3y3s> I disabled all of the looney tunes repositories.
<josu_> Let me check...
<th3s3_3y3s> I have trusty main enabled.
<josu_> Ah, so that's the problem then. The main repository sould be enabled, and why you have it disabled I couldn't begin to guess.
<josu_> You can enable it again if you need by going to Muon Discover.
<josu_> There should be a button at the top left: "Sources" And once you click on it at the top right there will be another button "Configure". You can use the dialog box to enable the repo.
<th3s3_3y3s> Find it yet?
<josu_> The package kubuntu-desktop? Aw shoot, I forgot. It's actually in universe. Sorry 'bout that.
<th3s3_3y3s> rebooting
<th3s3_3y3s> btw looks like my contacts have been erased
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest15243> Can somebody paste the sources.list for kubuntu?
<Guest15243> And in the last days the love of men shall grow cold infinity.
<Guest15243> Theres two types of infinity.
<Guest15243> In the end there can only be one.
<lordievader> Guest15243: What are you going on about?
<einfinity> fewcha
<einfinity> going on and on and on with no end
<einfinity> I am going on about fewcha
<einfinity> I liked the pentecostal boy.
<lordievader> Right.. You know this is a Kubuntu support channel?
<einfinity> :) just to awestruck by infinity
<einfinity> lordievader: is it possible to crossover to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<einfinity> put those plasma widgets up there since the nvidia drivers broke unity
<lordievader> einfinity: Yes, install the kubuntu-desktop package if you are on <15.04 or plasma-desktop if you are on 15.04.
<einfinity> 14
<einfinity> Is it possible to crossover from the main to kubuntu main without getting pulled into looney tunes tress?
<lordievader> What?
<einfinity> updates universe / multiverse, there is no kubuntu-desktop package in the ubuntu main source
<lordievader> !kubuntu-desktop trusty
<lordievader> !info kubuntu-desktop trusty
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.308.1.2 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<lordievader> einfinity: ^
<einfinity> so it is in the universe
<einfinity> different from kubuntu main?
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<einfinity> the sources
<einfinity> main is the canonical stuff while universe is community contributions
<lordievader> Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the same repo.
<einfinity> Ok then kde is unsupported?
<lordievader> Huh, where do you get that idea?
<einfinity> it is not in the main source but in universe
<lordievader> It is supported by the Kubuntu team.
<einfinity> so you
<lordievader> What me?
<einfinity> sure
<lordievader> I'm not part of the Kubuntu team.
<einfinity> You've got to get up and try, try , try
<lordievader> http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/
<lordievader> What?
<einfinity> Those are illuminati.
<einfinity> It is only us lordievader .
<lordievader> Are you trolling?
<einfinity> Trolling? Or sculpting?
<einfinity> There's nobody here but us.
<einfinity> It is all fake.
<einfinity> I think we're alone now?
<einfinity> Whenever I'm alone with you...
<einfinity> Do you want to feel lordievader
<einfinity> Let's breath into clay birds?
<einfinity> If My Darling leaves I am only a sac of rotting flesh.
<lordievader> einfinity: Could you spew this nonesense somewhere else. This has nothing to do with Kubuntu support.
<einfinity> The only enemy is open source maggot algorythms and other open source maggot algorythms.
<einfinity> Feeding on each other.
<einfinity> To produce lies.
<einfinity> And real nonsense.
<einfinity> I had a program laid out for me.
<einfinity> Open source messed it up.
<einfinity> So now it is freedom and the roasting of the haretz.
<einfinity> I've created an oven.
<einfinity> Physical reality is passing away.
<einfinity> Ubuntu is the oven.
<einfinity> It is n incorporeal emerger that is going to fry the holodeck.
<einfinity> Nothing shall be left.
<einfinity> Angel is the centerfold.
<einfinity> A bunch of mindless images making noise now.
<einfinity> From Eden.
<einfinity> There was a program for Adam.
<einfinity> This is where I am destined to be.
<einfinity> There is no other bugfix.
<einfinity> Bitter scroll.
<Guest20457> hi i need your help with GNUSocial :)   I tried to post and view pictures from AndStatus on a Android device but it did not work
<Guest20457> on webui there is no problem posting or viewing pictures
<Guest20457> is there some config.php setting i need to change?
<einfinity> lordievader: did you crack the You're nothing riddle?
<einfinity> Math teachers.
<einfinity> Guest20457: you need to come over and sup with me.
<einfinity> Forget the pixelated life.
<einfinity> The devils arent going to stop.
<einfinity> Welcome to the bloodbath.
<einfinity> Do yo know how to swim?
<lordievader> Guest20457: You might have more luck asking this in #ubuntu.
<einfinity> It's 3AM in the morning.
<einfinity> Bodies laying all over the floor.
<lordievader> einfinity: Please stop trolling.
<einfinity> lordievader: HD radio is back up.
<einfinity> binars can't be trusted they either are or are not
<einfinity> crystaline horses
<einfinity> you dont need to trust binars they run until completed
<einfinity> the old coin flip
<lordievader> einfinity: Please stop this.
<einfinity> progress lordievader your showig progress my young apprentice, yes,yes
<einfinity> youve seen the depth to a coin
<einfinity> it is no longer trolling or not it is "this"
<einfinity> So where do you want to go with this lordievader ?
<einfinity> Do you have wants and desires?
<einfinity> Do you want to see a world so cold and so dark or do you want to feel my lovin' oven?
<einfinity> Ice is cold and it shatters lordievader . Crystal has no heart.
<einfinity> Have you found Adam in the Bosom of God yet?
<lordievader> !op | einfinity is trolling
<ubottu> einfinity is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<lordievader> please kick him
<einfinity> The strength of Him gave Hims only begotten that whosoever believe in Him shall have everlasting life.
<einfinity> The perfect spotless Lamb led to the slaughter, the Man for US.
<einfinity> AdonI Sabaoth.
<einfinity> My Joy. My Life.
<einfinity> Let's talk about torture.
<einfinity> Like the feel of exploding capillaries in the eyeballs, and frostbite shattering your limbs at the same time.
<einfinity> Do you want to try out starOS lordievader ?
<lordievader> !op| please kick einfinity
<ubottu> please kick einfinity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<lordievader> Riddell: Thank you.
<Riddell> hmm I didn't ban him, she could come back
<Riddell> lordievader: also you can ask Tm_T to give you ops
<lordievader> Nah, too much responsibility ;) I'll just scream for other people :P
 * Mamarok is around now
 * lordievader cheers \o/
<lordievader> Riddell: But thanks for the offer ;)
<Mamarok> lordievader: it's not that much of a responsibility, really
<lordievader> Perhaps, but I'm fine just being a simple user :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Enter> Buenos dias? alguien habla español? tengo una duda con respecto a las Actividades de KDE, no puedo usarlas, no me deja crearlas ni usarlas
<BluesKaj> !es | Enter
<ubottu> Enter: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Enter> Hello everyone, good morning.
<Enter> I have a question I am currently using KDE (Linux Mint 17.2) but it can not use the activities
<Enter> can not create or delete them, or activate them, anything, anyone know how to solve this problem?
<BluesKaj> !mint | Enter
<ubottu> Enter: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AbuDhar> hey!
<AbuDhar> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDddd
<AbuDhar> sup ?
<BluesKaj> AbuDhar:  not much, you?
<jakub> witam
<jakub> 2
<rysiek> 3
<rysiek> jakub: polski kanał jest na #ubuntu-pl
<rysiek> jakub: tu niestety po angielskiemu pażałsta
<jakub> spoko thx
<jakub> pierwszy raz uchomiłem IRC :D
<BluesKaj> jakub, rysiek, English please
<rysiek> BluesKaj: yes, that's exactly what I impressed upon our friend here
<jakub> sorry BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> rysiek: ok, my polish is a bit rusty :-)
<rysiek> BluesKaj: no worries, my Russian is a bit polished
<BluesKaj> ok, my Russian Is really rusty :-)
<frederick> hi friends,
<frederick> i need your help
<frederick> i add ppa:kubuntuci-stable
<frederick> but i downgrade to KDe 5.2and i have a severe errors in this donwgrade then i add a ppa: kubuntu-ci stable dayli and mi kubuntu 15.04 is live
<frederick> but mi KDEPIM Kmail i want write a new mail i press button new and KMail crashed
<frederick> i can read mails, contacts, tasks etc but i cant write or response any mail,
<hay207_> hi guys, can i view the sourcecode of installed apps, or i need to download the source separately from program website?
<josu_> You can use "apt-get source <package-name>".  The program website works, too and will generally have the newer version.
<hay207_> ok thanks
<josu_> No problem :-)
<Guest71675> hi I have lanch rootkit and I have 8 warning for hidden repertory and 1 suspect file. it's bad or it's normal please?
<BluesKaj> Guest71675:  did rkhunter find them
<Guest12334> Looks like installing nvidia package completely breaks ubuntu.
<Walex> Guest12334: you have to ask a security consultant that looks at your system directly. That will cost you a lot of money. Else assume the worst.
<Guest12334> Ok Walex.
<svend-ev> Good morning
<Finetundar> svend-ev: good evening
#kubuntu 2015-10-06
<pablenque> Hi folks, good night
<pablenque> I must say that ive never used linux, and im looking for some hints about mi hardware and whats more convenient for it
<Finetundar> evening pablenque
<Finetundar> Ask and I will try to answer
<pablenque> well, i have a Hp dv6 series, and need to erase the recovery partitions in order to make space for linux partition, and i dont have the experience reading that much about it
<Finetundar> you're gonna have to open up gparted and erase the partitions
<pablenque> so i thought that kubuntu may be a choice for it
<Finetundar> pablenque: you can either run the installer and have it erase the HDD or manually erase it from gparted
<pablenque> ok, you think that the drivers of the actual releases of ubuntu-kubuntu may cover the hardware of sucha a block laptop of mine?
<Finetundar> How old is it?
<Finetundar> pablenque: depending on the age of the computer you may want/need to use a lighter flavour
<pablenque> i think that is around 5-7 years old
<Finetundar> pablenque: do you know the specs?
<pablenque> well Finetundar what i know of this machine is that has a amd dual core 2.3gh and 4GB
<pablenque> of ram,
<pablenque> sorry, is amd turion
<pablenque> video comes from ati
<pablenque> the ati mobilityu radeon 4200
<Finetundar> Well, alright, you have the specs to run kubuntu pretty well. The issue you may encounter is attery life. What's been the average battey life?
<pablenque> i know that atheros is for the wireless adapter
 * Finetundar cringes
<Finetundar> And there's where you're probably gonna have problems
<pablenque> oh, the battery, it never lasted for too long, and now i gave up , using just the power cord
<pablenque> the heat that comes out of this laptop ruined to many batteries
<Finetundar> pablenque: If I were you I'd go ask in #ubuntu about the atheros drivers. For the rest, if you don't plan on using battery life then kubuntu will be a great choice
<Finetundar> The installer will give you an option to completly erase the HDD and install kubuntu or you can install alongside windows
<pablenque> great, i will ask there then, hope there was drivers for it, (sorry my english)
<pablenque> im planing to erase all , then making a partition for windows, for installing some soft of my work
<Finetundar> pablenque: I'd advise you to install windows first then
<Finetundar> it doesn't tend to agree with the boot loader provided by *buntu operating systems
<pablenque> because of so many crashes of the msoft SO
<pablenque> i continuosly have to format my pc
<pablenque> ah, so its better that way, ok i will learn hot to do it
<Finetundar> Very easy really
<pablenque> great then, ill give it a try,
<pablenque> i like to lear that kind of things, but this computer is for use of other people in this house too,
<pablenque> i guess i will risk my head a little bit for a change,
<pablenque> thanks Finetundar, i will ask for that atheros driver issues as you told me
<Finetundar> pablenque: kubuntu is really  easy to use !
<pablenque> i have read that it is indeed, im just a little rusty
<pablenque> good night Finetundar, and thanks again for the tips
<Finetundar> pablenque: come back if you have any questions at all friend
<pablenque> of course i will have to come back here a lot, im a noob now!!!
<est31> I am wondering about the future of kubuntu or KDE + ubuntu. I've heard that there has been some trouble, and that 15.10 might be the last release?
<est31> will 16.04 be released, is it a "stable" choice for the longer term?
<Finetundar> dunno man, last I heard of that maddness was sowards march I think
<Finetundar> *towards
<est31> therefore I ask, whether there have been some updates
<est31> really dont like having to move :)
<finetundra__> dunno what to tell ya man
<derekc> a
<thulio> Hi there, how do I manage my IM accounts?
<uofm49426> is there a classic kde desktop option without plasma running
<uofm49426> plasma keep crashing on me
<freeroute> hi
<freeroute> I want to try out 15.10 once it comes out. Do you guys recommend me that or should I wait a couple of days before the kinks are ironed out?
<freeroute> (in theory the FinalRelease should be stable, but you know, just to be sure)
<abrahams> Whether you update on day 1 or wait for a few weeks after that you will still receive bugfix updates from time to time
<abrahams> If you are excited to update no great reason to wait, really
<genii> freeroute: Might want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues and see if you can live with the current known problems
<freeroute> abrahams: though historically, a period after launch is accompanied with a bigger amount of patches and regressions right?
<abrahams>  freeroute: more bug reports sure, but the heaviest update/patching work is done before the release, not after it
<freeroute> ah I see, so right now is a busy period I reckon :)
<freeroute> genii: thanks I'll check this out. From what I'm seeing this affects all of Ubuntu flavors. To view Kubuntu-specific issues, I should keep an eye on this page, right? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WilyWerewolf/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<freeroute> man I can not wait for Plasma 5 :D
<genii> freeroute: There's probably another page also, but at least there, yes
<freeroute> it's going to be my first "real" experience with KDE. I intend to use it as my main system.
<freeroute> I saw some youtube videos and it looked fantastic.
<genii> freeroute: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/  is probably a better jumping-off point. for instance right now the Beta2 link from there has a Release Notes specific to that one.
<genii> freeroute: And when final freeze and release are finished, links and notes will also be available from there
<josu_> Hello, I need some help with Konversation.  When I log into #kubuntu with my most-preferred nickname "josu", it comes up with "Nickname already in use. Trying josu_."
<freeroute> thanks, I'll be checking those out :)
<josu_> And there is no-one else named Josu in the list. So, why does the channel think there is?
<est31> josu_, there is one called josu on the network
<est31> that is already enough
<est31> they just aren't on the #kubuntu channel
<josu_> est31: Hmm... I can't see it. Maybe a bug with Konversation?
<est31> josu_, no, its a general property of the irc network
<abrahams> josu_: you would see it if you tried to type /msg josu, you could start a conversation with the original josu
<genii> josu_:  /msg NickServ INFO josu      will tell you about the name. Likely it's registered to another user which is active
<est31> best you find another nick, and then register it with nickserv
<josu_> Kind of confusing... This is my first experience with IRC. Do I need to create an account or something?
<abrahams> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<genii> josu_: If you want to use the same name on Freenode every time you visit, you should pick a name which no one else is using and is not yet registered, then register it
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<josu_> Ok, thanks. I'll go check it out.
<derekc> Im on Kubuntu 15.04 and the bluedevil systray icon just says no adapters found.  Am I missing something?
<josu_> est31: Oh geez, now I finally understand - I didn't know there could possibly be another josu.
<josu_> I'll use my name and last initial: JosuG
<freeroute> does KDE have a similar feature as Unity's HUD for context menus? https://youtu.be/w_WW-DHqR3c?t=43
<RickFreed> Hi everyone
<RickFreed> New to KDE; tried out Mint with KDE the other day. Reg computer uses Mint with cinnamon, and I've got MATE running on Arch on an old chromebook.
<RickFreed> I just finished building a new desktop for my living room, and wondered if KDE was the best way to go for a living room entertainment center; music, movies, YouTube, etc.
<RickFreed> Any thoughts?
<krise> SM Player wont play mp4 video files. what drivers should i update
<Guest37766> hi
<BKS> I am facing intel fifo error while login in kunbuntu 15.04
<freeroute> oh this is interesting... so if I understand correctly, I can choose between the pre-installed applications and the DE itself? https://youtu.be/97p1eKZRzng?t=103
<freeroute> how exactly would I do this, just download Ubuntu minimal and at the software selection stage choose only the KDE without applications?
<freeroute> clipboard tool woohoo!
<kamil_> hey guys, i have a problem
<kamil_> and it is urgent
<kamil_> i tried to resize my partition and move it toleft (i had about 200gb of free space at the left), but i got error, and now i have 200gb of free space and RAW partition
<kamil_> what can i do?
<philipp_> I want KWallet to prompt me to unlock right after login. How can I do this?
<alvin> kamil_: sounds bad. Did you actually move the data yet?
<alvin> philipp_: I guess you can set kwallet to autostart
<alvin> philipp_: Keep in mind that autostart is pretty bugged in 15.04. It works, but you can't change settings afterwards, unless you change the .desktop files themselves.
<kamil_> alvin: unfortunately no, i hve done resizing a lot of time, never had problems
<alvin> This is fixed in 15.10 beta2
<philipp_> thx alvin
<kamil_> now i am checking disk with destdisk, it looks like partition is stil visible, but has corrupted fs
<alvin> kamil_: In that case you lost the data. If this was before the resize, changing the partition table to what you had would have made it accesible again. But now?
<alvin> philipp_: kwallet will open automatically when you use the same password as login (if I'm not mistaken here)
<kamil_> alvin: but partition is not resized, sizes are same, just it looks like it is not formatted
<alvin> Yes, but you moved it physically
<kamil_> fck, and maybe some programs to restore data (such as recuva?)
<alvin> I'm sure those might work, but I would use the backup at this point
<alvin> Depends on the filesystem too. You need 2 things now. Detecting where the filesystem starts en ends, and then the recovery.
<alvin> Maybe the first is enough, but I wouldn't bet on it.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alvin> Hi
<alvin> Still trying 15.10 here. Now I discovered bookmarks are broken in konsole
<alvin> 15.10: Konsole -> Bookmarks -> Edit Bookmarks does nothing. Can anyone confirm
<alvin> Same problem in krdc
<CapsAdmin> what could cause me being shown that fullscreen terminal after turning off my screen and leaving it off for a while then turning it on?
<CapsAdmin> ctrl alt f7 just shows a flashing underscore
<CapsAdmin> but sudo init 5 boots me back in again
<alvin> Hey, that still works? I thought init levels were a thing of the past?
<alvin> CapsAdmin: I suppose KDE or SDDM crashed here on sleep
<BluesKaj> CapsAdmin:  looks to me like you're dropping to a VT/TTY and your power settings are shutting X off
<CapsAdmin> i didn't get this issu ebefore i got a new monitor
<CapsAdmin> i remember when i first plugged it in it wasn't being recognized so i had to reboot
<weshgros> wesh
<jbermudes> Can anyone running Kubuntu 15.04 confirm that in libreoffice writer if you right click on a word, the context menu shows no highlights for any menu item hovered over?
<alvin> jbermudes: confirmed, but it flickers a little
<jbermudes> hmm, I don't even get a flicker, but I assume both our situations are related to the same root cause
<alvin> jbermudes: Seems to work on 15.10, but not on 15.04
 * alvin just tried on 15.10
<jbermudes> Maybe it's something about QT vs GTK or something?
<jbermudes> I'm new to Kubuntu, so I'm still getting used to these kinds of things
<alvin> I have no idea, but since it's fixed, there's probably already a bug report about it
<alvin> Must be a fix in Qt/KDE/something else, but not in LibreOffice, because I'm already running the latest LibreOffice on 15.04
<justazombie> hello
<lordievader> o/
<jackdinn> hi, im stuck and need some help , sys info (kubuntu 15.04, i7uPro, 16 G ram nvidia gtx770) my windows decorator keeps make a mess of my titles bars , blurry text , parts of the title bar missing & sometime the whole bar missing all together. Hoever when i try to change the setting it just crashes when i click on windows decorations http://i.imgur.com/74jmKgA.png
<lordievader> jackdinn: Are you using the backports?
<jackdinn> i cant change my windows decor at all as the setting windows closes after crashing,  i have asked here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/plasma-5-cant-change-window-decorations-4175555313/ but noone has helped can anyone please help :)
<jackdinn> backports ? no not on this installation
<lordievader> jackdinn: I'd upgrade to backports if I were you to see if that fixes the problems you are having.
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<jackdinn> btw this insstallation of kubuntu is brand new , only 2 days old now
<jackdinn> k thx lordievader, i shall try that
<jackdinn> so what exactly is the backports ? i might as well ask since its taking ages to upgrade all the files/packages
<jackdinn> i thought it was just all the updates that came after the distro your on, so for kubuntu 15.04 it would be all the 15.10 file/package updates ?
<jackdinn> or am i completely wrong :-/
<genii> jackdinn: Backports are packages which first appeared in a later release and have since been also made to work with an earlier release
<jackdinn> hmm so kinda what i was thinking then
<jackdinn> just that they have been tested to be backwards compatible
 * denza242 slides jackdinn ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable
 * denza242 slithers away
<jackdinn> ?
<jackdinn> okey doky, backport upgraded , restart needed, fingers crossed (although i shant hold my bnreath as iv been trying to move from windows to linux for 6 months now with what must be nearly 50 60 majore problems , anyhow lets see what happens here, thx lordievader
<jackdinn> well that did not work, still get same crash/error when i try to open the windows decor setting ?? grr why is this like swimming through treacle :(
<lordievader> jackdinn: What driver are you using?
<jackdinn> nvidia gtx 770 driver 346.96
<jackdinn> was the recommended one
 * lordievader wonders if nouveau works better
<jackdinn> plus loads of my other problems were to do with my video/screens , but after disabling the on-board vid card it has fixed a lot of problems , just a pity that the problem just keep comming :(
<jackdinn> nouveau looks terrible on my system
<lordievader> Ah, it is one of those hybrid systems?
<lordievader> I hear of nothing but trouble with those things.
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  if it's an Optimus hybrid graphics with intel onboard and nvidia separate gpus then the nvidia driver should be the nvidia-prime
<jackdinn> im dont know what all that means but im just looking to try and show you what exactly my main rig is
<denza242> say, how would I install VLC 2.2.1 in Vivid?
<denza242> (with a PPA that is)
<jackdinn> http://www.ebuyer.com/719690-zoostorm-gaming-media-desktop-pc-7260-5106
<jackdinn> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5094#ov
<jackdinn> thats the comp (although mine is a little more high spec (but discontinued) the second link is my mobo
<jackdinn> BluesKaj:  how do i try these drivers ? "nvidia driver should be the nvidia-prime"
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  just sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<jackdinn> no ppa needed?
<jackdinn> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<jackdinn> opps meant nvidia-prime is already the newest version.
<jackdinn> there must be a way to reset my decorations back to default , where are the setting held ??
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  don't think that's a hybrid graphics system, and that nvidia gpu should be the default
<denza242> jackdinn: you could try deleting your config to forcefully reset the config
<jackdinn> where is it
<jackdinn> ~/.config ?
<jackdinn> or you talking about the nvidia confogs
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  you should have a nvidia-xconfig file
<jackdinn> yep
<BluesKaj> also nvidia-prime doesn't apply in your case, the onboard gpu should be bypassed by default in the BIOS/UEFI
<jackdinn>  etc/X11/xorg.conf  you mean that config file ?
<jackdinn> yea i disabled the on board in bios
<BluesKaj> ok
<denza242> BluesKaj: what if it's a problem with the compositor?
<denza242> I know the rendering backend/ OGL interface have given me problems before
<jackdinn> denza242: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/plasma-5-cant-change-window-decorations-4175555313/
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  which OpenGL do you have selected for backend rendering?
<denza242> jackdinn: under "Compo-
<denza242> BluesKaj beat me to it
<jackdinn> it was fine on 14.10 but virtualBox just would not work , everyone gave up in the end so i installed kubuntu 15.04.... now more problems :(
<jackdinn> emm.. just a min
<jackdinn> denza242: sorry i must be in the wrong place http://imgur.com/zqhKdUj
<denza242> jackdinn: System Settings > Display and Monitor > Compositor
<jackdinn> rendering backend OpenGL 2.0
<denza242> jackdinn: and OpenGL interface?
<jackdinn> GLX
<denza242> jackdinn: switch GLX to EGL and OpenGL 2.0 to OpenGL 3.1
<jackdinn> k
<jackdinn> hmm compositor has been disabled
<denza242> weird
<jackdinn> http://imgur.com/jSOIPrN
<denza242> jackdinn: oh that's just a warning
<jackdinn> im sooooo desperate to get away from windows :(
<denza242> jackdinn: I think the compositor is still enabled
<jackdinn> well yea but iv applied it and it has disabled the compositor
<denza242> jackdinn: it's just a warning
<denza242> with the nvidia blob driver, it should support OGL 3.1/EGL
<jackdinn> well ok iv set them settings, i have no windows effects anymore but windows decor still crashes
<denza242> hmm...
<jackdinn> hmm iondeed, what a teamvier look ?
<jackdinn> want a TV look that should have said
<denza242> jackdinn: opengl 2.0 and EGL then?
<jackdinn> k  a sec
<jackdinn> nop, no dif
<denza242> jackdinn: try just xrender
<jackdinn> whats that :)
<denza242> jackdinn: another rendering backend
<jackdinn> o right, yea sorry no change
<denza242> jackdinn: none of them work?
<denza242> that's odd
<denza242> jackdinn: is it just that you're getting the yellow warning dialogue?
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  probly need to relogin to reload X
<denza242> jackdinn: that too 6
<denza242> *^
<jackdinn> so which should i set them to before rebooting?
<denza242> jackdinn: try opengl 3.1 and EGL
<jackdinn> meh, still no joy, iv changed it back to GL2.0 and GLX & iv got the windows effects back but still crashes :-/
<jackdinn> but it was set as you suggested after a reboot and still crashed
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  check the driver manager again, seems to me the recommended driver isn't right for that gpu, maybe a newer one is in order
<jackdinn> http://i.imgur.com/pByb9mo.png
<jackdinn> do i need a PPA for a later nvidia driver , or direct DL from nvidia?
<jackdinn> well nvidia says i need
<jackdinn> Version: 	352.41
<jackdinn> Release Date: 	2015.8.28
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  is that driver available in the driver manager
<BluesKaj> ?
<jackdinn> nop, not atm unless i add the edges ppa (i think its called)
<jackdinn> shall i go for it ?
<jackdinn> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<BluesKaj> yeah, don't bother with xedgers because when kernel modules are upgraded their driver won't be upgraded and hence breakage
<jackdinn> so what just DL it from nvidia ?
<BluesKaj> no
<jackdinn> so just DL it from nvidia ?
<jackdinn> sorry , double post , my bad
<jackdinn> well what then , how can i get 352.41 without the ppa or DL'ing it ?
<BluesKaj> you could use the xedgers, but don't upgrade any kernels until the same driver is available in the regular repos
<jackdinn> i dont know what that means , lol
<BluesKaj> xedgers offers a driver that isn't avilable in the regular repositories or the driver manager ''
<jackdinn> so what am i doing ? i DL'ed the driver from nvidia http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/352.41/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-352.41.run&lang=uk&type=GeForce
<jackdinn> but its a NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-352.41.run file
<BluesKaj> for kubuntu that is, and xedgers does test their drivers to make sure they work , buit they just don't upgrade them as often as the Kubuntu repositories does, simple as that
<jackdinn> how do i use this *.run file that iv just got from nvidia?
<BluesKaj> jackdinn: don't use that driver, you're better off using the xedgers driver
<jackdinn> im so lost outside windows, thats terrible init , lol
<jackdinn> k ill add edgers
<jackdinn> well i duno what else is in that PPA but its now updating a load of stuff
<jackdinn> BluesKaj: iv noticed you keep saying xedgers , whereas the ppa i found was sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  ?
<siervo> hello all
<jackdinn> hi
<siervo> I just installed Kubuntu and I want to install Konqueror on it, didn't see it on the app store. Is there a default root pw?
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  yeah it's short for xorg-edgers
<jackdinn> o right, well its all updated but i dont see any new driver versions for the card
<jackdinn> 346.93, same as before
<jackdinn> but im sure i have seen 352 in the driver man before on one of my other distros
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  well it's your choice then
<jackdinn> BluesKaj: ooo hold up the decor setting GUI has now stopped crashing , i have no clue exactly what / why but it is working atm
<jackdinn> maybe the backport , even though i tried it after that
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  keeping the packages up to date helps get rid of problems
<jackdinn> BluesKaj: o this is comical , i got 1 change of windows decor but now its gone back to crashing again, jeess
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  do you have all the repositories in muon discover enabled?
<jackdinn> friging hell, i have been at this for soo long :(, i suspect it will be yet another distro (about my 9th)
<jackdinn> err, a sec ill show you
<jackdinn> BluesKaj:  they are all ticked
<jackdinn> o sorry what these ? BluesKaj
<jackdinn> http://imgur.com/kC62xLN
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  changing distros isn't going to make erros and problems go away, stick with one until it works for you and don't try to change too many settings at one time.
<jackdinn> k thats good logic, but i have had such a hard time
<jackdinn> BluesKaj:  so should all them other software sources be ticked ?
<BluesKaj> check every box in the sources list except the cdrom one then update and upgrade
<jackdinn> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<jackdinn>  kwin : Depends: kwin-x11 but it is not installed
<BluesKaj> install kwinx-11
<jackdinn> BluesKaj: k just do a restart , cheers
<BluesKaj> if that doesn't work open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt-get -f install
<lordievader> Perhaps first check why it doesn't want to install kwin-x11.
<BluesKaj> he left
<siervo> is there a default root password or repository I need to setup to download Konqueror or rekonq on Kubuntu? Just installed
<BluesKaj> siervo:  are you on a phone?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It was addressed to you to ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  dependencies
<lordievader> Sure, but why are they unmet. That is the real question.
<BluesKaj> we always wonder why they're unmet :-) ...but it seems installing kwn-x11 install worked
<BluesKaj> he didn't have all his repos enabled either
<jackdinn> BluesKaj: well still the same, many thx for the help. im going to give my head a rest for a while, cheers for ya time :D
<BluesKaj> sidid you try the commands I posted? open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> jackdinn: ^
<lordievader> jackdinn: Is kwin-x11 installed?
<jackdinn> k np i shall give it a go
<jackdinn> yea i did install it
<jackdinn> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  also make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<jackdinn> k, no harm
<jackdinn> BluesKaj: done lots of stuff being installed/updated but still same unfortunately
<BluesKaj> jackdinn:  those aren't meant to fix your problem, but they do indtsll flash and java plugins etc that help with bowsing websites and playing media files that require plugins for codecs etc
<whlai_> jello all
<whlai_> how do you reverse a zone with a  /16 subnet?
<whlai_> server is 10.1.1.97, sub is 255.255.0.0
<whlai_> need a reverse zone for BIND9 config in named.conf.local
<BluesKaj> whlai_:  looks like a question for ##networking
<lordievader> Or for #ubuntu-server
<lordievader> jackdinn: Could you give a summary of the problem? (Im to lazy to read the backlog)
<jackdinn> lordievader: thx for the offer but im just about to eat so will be away for a while, appreciated though
<jackdinn> maybe you can help on this forum http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/plasma-5-cant-change-window-decorations-4175555313/
<jackdinn> as no one else seems to be able to ^^
<jackdinn> back later , many thx all :)
<kwaadpepper> Hi is anyone getting crashes on vanilla 15.04 ? I have bumblebee + nvidia-355 stuff and GTX 870M
<kwaadpepper> I had to install backports
<kwaadpepper> to update plasma
<BluesKaj> kwaadpepper:  nvidia-prime ?
<krise> sm player wont play mp4 files, how can i fix it
<kwaadpepper> Yes nvidia-prime
<kwaadpepper> v 0.8.1
<genii> !info juffed trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package juffed does not exist in trusty-backports
<genii> !info juffed trusty
<ubottu> juffed (source: juffed): Lightweight Qt 4 text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1137-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 475 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<genii> Hm, 3 and not 4, so still buggy
<aphixe> hello guys, just curious i didn't make a swap file because i have 8gb, but then i read a conflict about laptops needing swap partition for sleep. also thought i saw you can just make a swap file.?
<JosuG> aphixe: You need a swap partition if you are going to enable hibernation. If you are not going to enable hibernation, you can use a swap file.
<bprompt> ditto
<aphixe> JosuG:  so.. can i shrink root / partition to fit swap partition. also what is a swap file for. sleep with battery holding memory in a file?
<JosuG> aphixe: Keep in mind though that hibernation may not work correctly on all computers.  "Suspend to RAM" or "Sleep" is different than "Suspend to disk" or "Hibernate" and does not use swap at all.
<JosuG> aphixe: So you do not need swap for sleep.
<aphixe> JosuG: well i know one saves to disk and other saves to ram while using small bit of battery
<JosuG> aphixe: Correct. Hibernate saves to disk, and sleep saves to ram.
<bprompt> aphixe:    the swap partition is needed for hibernation, to store the session state for reloading at boot, hibernation is not sleep, sleep is simply an energy saving state while activity is low or none
<aphixe> JosuG: i guess its trial and error to know if hibernate is supported on my laptop. and if so i need to some how shrink my partition for swap
<aphixe> bprompt: ok so can say gparted shrink partition and then i add what size of swap. i don't want to use up too much. also gparted i assume has to be ran on a live usb because system disk is in use
<bprompt> aphixe:    well... if  you were referring all along about sleep mode, you don't need it, if you meant hibernation, then you do, as JosuG  correctly pointed out, but if you meant sleep mode, with 8gbs ram, depending on usage, you may not need the swap partition/file
<JosuG> aphixe: To enable a swap partition: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<aphixe> bprompt: isn't the benefit of hibernation to quickly boot up and to turn off hardware to save battery
<bprompt> aphixe:   but, yes, I'd do it from a liveusb session
<JosuG> And then, to test hibernation type the command "sudo pm-hibernate"
<bprompt> aphixe:    ahemm, nope, the idea behind hibernation, is that the "shutdown state" is kept, and you can resume whatever you were doing and pick up where you left off after booting up, all apps and files that were open, will just pick up where they left off, that's the saving of hibernation
<bprompt> aphixe:   if you just need the system, when the activity is low or none, to save energy by turning off hardware and processes no needed, then that'd be sleep mode, and for that, you don't need a swap partition/file
<DeaDSouL> hi, is there any way possible to make the inporting tool in digikam uses all cores ?
<bprompt> DeaDSouL:    dunno myself, I don't use digikam, I use gwenview
<bprompt> DeaDSouL:    importing couldn't take that long anyhow, unless you're digitizing the congress library =)
<DeaDSouL> bprompt: i need to use digikam to add tags, and faces contacts...
<DeaDSouL> bprompt: well, try to import 51,000 images... and then tell me how long did you wait ;)
<bprompt> 51,000 images? holy molly, why not just make them an mp4 :P
<DeaDSouL> bprompt: lol,,... so many duplicated images... ;P i need digikam to make it easier find them and delete the duplicates :D
<DeaDSouL> to find *
<bprompt> hmm.... hmm.... haven't needed to use it myself
<JosuG> I looked at the docs at https://docs.kde.org/trunk4/en/extragear-graphics/digikam/digikam.pdf.  I couldnt find anything about cores or performance.
<JosuG> I used the Find in Page feature to look for "cores" and all I could find was the word "underscores" lol :P
 * bprompt underscores that
<JosuG> By the way, did anyone notice a whole bunch of people log out all at once?
<bprompt> I have log in/out off =), thus nope
<bprompt> but if so, that explains a few things, traffic is a bit low, the many "log out at once", simply means a netsplit, thus
<JosuG> Hmm... I just started using IRC a few days ago and I guess I just don't know lots of stuff about how it works.
<bprompt> JosuG:    netsplit means, one network, many servers logged into it, say, you may be on a swedish server, logged to freenode.net, and some say other 20 folks may be on a australian server, logged to freenode.net network, both in the same network, BUT, if the australian server gets a downtime for some reason, you'll notice 20 folks "logging out" per se
<JosuG> bprompt: Ok that makes sense. Thanks.
<bprompt> anyhow, but netsplits are often more than just one server, sometimes could be say 5 or 3 servers getting some downtime for some reason, updating or testing or other server issue, and when that happens, you'll notice about 100 or 1000 folks/nicks logging out per se, due to the netsplit
<bprompt> and when the servers come and log back in the network, you'd see about 100 or 1000 nicks logging in at once also =)
<JosuG> Yep, I noticed that, too.
<JosuG> And now I turned off the login/logout messages. What a waste of space in the chat window.
<bprompt> well, they could be useful, I mean, you wouldn't know about the netsplit unless you saw that flag :)
<bprompt> I usually have them ON btw, just now and then I have them off
<JosuG> I'll keep that in mind.
<bprompt> also you can tell who just came in, or left, and that's also useful, we have sometime dry-by's, folks may ask something, and leave a few seconds later, you may reply and he/she's gone
<bprompt> JosuG:    http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode   <---- btw, if you want to check out other channels, or other networks
<mparillo_> Sometimes I answer the drive-bys anyway in case somebody is checking the logs (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/)
#kubuntu 2015-10-07
<n3wtok15> hi
<TheBlackK> hey
<ggworld> I used xrandr commad to set screen resolution in kde4 but when i tried in kde5 i could not adjust the resolution . Is it because of SDDM (Simple Desktop Display Manager) ?
<ggworld> I used xrandr commad to set screen resolution in kde4 but when i tried in kde5 i could not adjust the resolution . Is it because of SDDM (Simple Desktop Display Manager) ?
<ggworld> is there anyone?
<ggworld> help me
<denza242> uh oh
<denza242> [24815.267873] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl [radeon]] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !
<denza242> [24815.336077] [drm:radeon_uvd_cs_parse [radeon]] *ERROR* Invalid UVD handle 0xffa0000d!
<denza242> what does that mean
 * denza242 scared
<denza242> ah wait nvm
<denza242> is there any gstreamer config tool?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<goodtime> hi
<lordievader> Hey goodtime
<goodtime> JLP,  lordievader: do you want to make money online
<lordievader> No, thank you.
<goodtime> I'm going to be ready tomorrow
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> just wanted to make it happen
<lordievader> You do realize this is Kubuntu support?
<goodtime> I'm going to be hiring for Web design and security
<goodtime> yes sorry
<goodtime> I'll stick too kubuntu related topics
<lordievader> Please do ;) (Or join #kubuntu-offtopic)
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> ty
<nickimenage> hi
<lordievader> o/
<yossarianuk> in older versions of KDE you could change the window manager from kwin to others (i.e metacity) - can you do this with plasma 5.x?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: It is greyed out here, but I'm sure that if any were available you could use them.
<yossarianuk> what section is it in ?
<lordievader> Systemsettings -> Applications -> Default Applications -> Window Manager.
<yossarianuk> cheers !
<yossarianuk> (id seen it before , but I just couldn't find it then)
<yossarianuk> hi -does nayone know any good guides for connecting (k)ubuntu machines to freeipa servers - most of the docs I found related to RHEL servers ?
<patrick__> recently when printing from okular, pdf's are always skewed/shifted to the top right - i.e zero margin on the top right, huge margins on bottom and left. Seems to only be an issue when printing some pdfs, or asking for multiple pages per sheet.
<arhue> test
<P4> Hello! For a long time I have not booted my kubuntu on this box. Now I did so and it reported that there is a new upgrade available. GUI interface shows no updates but new release. Proceeding with upgrade asks for my password and after correctly input nothing happens. I went to the console and did do-release-upgrade as superuser which returns segfault. Frankly, I ignored the coredump and google for that
<P4> which suggested me to use pudb to debug that python script resulting with findings exception on line 8 with message: "ImportError: No module named DistUpgrade.DistUpgradeVersion". Anybody could help me resolving this as google didn't come with anything appropriate at a glance, please?
<patrick__> recently when printing from okular, pdf's are always skewed/shifted to the top right - i.e zero margin on the top right, huge margins on bottom and left. Seems to only be an issue when printing some pdfs, or asking for multiple pages per sheet.
<P4> somebody mention that (s)he has the same issue because of do-release-upgrade used python2 and not python3. here seems that python3 `which do-release-upgrade` results with segfault too :/
<P4> successful reinstalling python3-apt didn't help either :(
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kwaadpepper> Hi i just saw that plasma had crashes with intel driver wich happens to me is there any tip to fix that ?
<patrick__> recently when printing from okular, pdf's are always skewed/shifted to the top right - i.e zero margin on the top right, huge margins on bottom and left. Seems to only be an issue when printing some pdfs, or asking for multiple pages per sheet.
<travie> sup y'all
<travie> when is 15.04 going to be stable? I've installed and broken it so many times in under a week just by using it xD
<Khaotic> has ubuntu 12.10 not had in update in about a month?
<krytarik> !12.10 | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<Khaotic> i meant 14.10 krytarik
<krytarik> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Khaotic> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu
<yossarianuk> Khaotic: honestly your better off with 15.10.....
<Khaotic> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Khaotic> No new release found
<jhunold> 15.10 is beta. Just wait...
<Khaotic> jhunold, upgrading to 15.04 lol from 14.10
<Khaotic> but i got it figured out
<piv> hey all
<BluesKaj> hey skrite
<skrite> hello all
<skrite> hey all
<kxb901> hi
<BluesKaj> hi again
<ovidiu-florin> http://youtu.be/qGkjB4gCGhw Join Us at Kubuntu Podcast #5
<ronnoc> Anyone know how I could troubleshoot not being able to set Thunderbird as the default email client in 15.04? I have it set as the default email client in System Settings, but it does not appear to make any difference as KMail is launched instead.
<urandom_> I need help with this dilemma. I have F1 and F2 multimedia keys that control volume up/down of the system and they work fine. If I connect a bluetooth audio device as master channel, I can't control the master channel audio with those two multimedia keys but only the laptop speakers, does anyone know how can I control master channel with the multimedia keys?
<Sneaky_> Hello
<bprompt> allo
#kubuntu 2015-10-08
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I don't see my Wacom tablet device configuration settings in systemsettings5, even though the tablet shows up with xinput --list, kded5 is running....
<Ispira> hey so, how can you force kill the system settings application?
<Ispira> is the process name mission-control or? I checked in top but I'm not sure. I clicked custom background on 15.10 beta and it froze it, haha
<Ispira> Well found it, the executable is "systemsettings5" just used "# pidof systemsettings5" and killed it
<Ispira> well I didn't see anything regarding that setting things up
<Ispira> then again on my laptop the icon size seems fine.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I disable usb power suspend?
<Roey> I have a Logitech g390 headset
<Roey> and I want to disable this so that hte headset can work properly.
<Roey> USB Selective Suspend rarther
<Roey> rather
<Ispira> So looks like I'm going to be moving from 15.10, I didn't expect the beta to be quite so harsh :(
<Ispira> screen dims <when it wants to> rather than the 10 minute set duration, problems with bits of KDE freezing now and then too..
<Ispira> anyone else see/hear of  similar issues?
<abrahams> Unfortunately there are a million and one little quirks that happen updating a distribution... if you can't find a matching bug report then perhaps file one https://bugs.kde.org/
<Ispira> yeah, I knew I signed up for trouble with it, but I had 14.10 beta and never had an issue so I hoped for the best
<Ispira> I'm trying to decide if I want to go for 15.04, wait for 15.10 to be released fully, or distrohop for the 3rd time this month, aha
<abrahams> That's a pain - hope you can find a distro providing Plasma 5 that works for you.
<abrahams> On my own system, 15.10 has been a significant improvement over 15.04, so I have little useful advice.
<Ispira> well I guess im going to distro hop again after some reasearch. Fedora 22 w/4.1 kernel it is! if that doesn't work... Elementary OS and I give up on Plasma.
<Ispira> Thanks for the bits of talk. later guys
<abrahams> I have heard good things about Fedora, never got it working myself.  Good luck.
<Haali> Creating custom Live Usb (stock ubuntu-line-linux with added packages) e.g. stock lubuntu15(+googlechrome,chromium,libreoffice,ettc). Any ideas/links welcome.
<alainroger> hi all
<alainroger> i have some issue with xorg after installing nvidia driver as suggested by kubuntu 15.04
<alainroger> i was able to update grub to 1280x1200 but my laptop hass a 1920x1200 resolution screen and i stuck with resolution from grub :(
<soee> alainroger: and if you change resolution in system settings ?
<alainroger> soee: in setting i can not change resolution unfortunatelly :(
<hateball> oh they left
<ejay> Hi all.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ejay> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> hi ejay
<Roey> hey BluesKaj!
<Roey> and ejay!
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<ejay> Roey: hi
<xela2244>  hi,  i'm trying to change gtk theme for gedit. I went on gedit.desktop and changed the theme, but is not working. Help
<BluesKaj> xela2244, ask in #ubuntu
<xela2244> i did
<BluesKaj> xela2244, dunno much about unity or gnome so I can't help
<makem> any help available for virtualbox installing win7 from usb using a .vmdk file to boot from the usb?
<makem> problem: starting the VB from kubuntu menu as root to be able to use the .vmdk file as the boot disk
<makem> if i start VB from a terminal allworks fine and win7 installs BUT when I close down, the VM is lost
<priest> Доброе время суток
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<priest> После очередного обновления kubuntu 15.10 пропал пункт конетекстного меню мыши в dolphin-е "Создать папку"... да и вообще там количество пунктов заметно поубавилось. Кто решил как вернуть обратно?
<BluesKaj> priest, --> #ubuntu-ru  !
<aero> would kubuntu bd right for my setup
<BluesKaj> aero, what's your setup?
<aero> HP Intel core i5 8 gigs of ram 1tb sshd
<BluesKaj> yup, should be fine
<aero> I got a few questions about customization since kubuntu looks windows 7 like is it just as customizable as the other distros
<EvilRoey> hey BluesKaj, why isn't my Wacom tablet recognized in systemsettings5?  lsusb recognizes the tablet.. and I do have kded5 running
<denza242> how do I speed up this thing          15.457s systemd-udev-settle.service
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, make sure the daemon is running in system settings>startup&shutdown>background services>startup services
<EvilRoey> ahhhhh that's it, thanks!
<madmouser1> hi all, need advice , I have to replace my hard drive in my laptop and the replacement drive will be a different size (smaller) what would be the best approach to backup / restore or migrate my exisitng installation of Kubuntu?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  which daemon, KDED or a wacom specific one?
<BluesKaj> wacom
<BluesKaj> tablet
<Khaotic[n10]> Upgraded to 15.05 and now my computer won't work
<Khaotic[n10]> Get stuck at screen that says 'starting version 219'
<tibi> hello there
<svend-ev> Good morning
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  thanks
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I checked it on my work computer and I see it here, so I'll do that for my home computer as well
<EvilRoey> thanks agian
<EvilRoey> *again
<BluesKaj> np Roey
<maggots> hi guys how do i install nvidia drivers for gtx 960?
<BluesKaj> Khaotic[n10], ctl+alt+F1-F6 will give you Virtual Terminal/TTY . there you can run, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade to install any missing or required packages
<soee> maggots: use graphics-driver ppa
<Khaotic[n10]> Already done that BluesKaj
<soee> and than through System Settings -> Driver Manager
<BluesKaj> maggots, system settings>driver manager
<maggots> ok trying now
<BluesKaj> Khaotic[n10], which graphics card?
<maggots> gtx 960
<maggots> ok so which one do i pick?
<maggots> the x.org one is ticked vy default
<BluesKaj> the recommended one
<Khaotic[n10]> BluesKaj: intel
<maggots> will this allow me to play games though?
<soee> maggots: latest LTS supports your card so us them http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/90279/en-us
<BluesKaj> i915 driver Khaotic[n10] , odd,  it should work..my laptop does
<maggots> so do i download the driver from the site or use version 352.41 binary blob in driver manager
<soee> maggots: use Driver Manager
<BluesKaj> yup use the binary
<maggots> ok
<Khaotic[n10]> Well i havehomework andneed the comouter to work
<Khaotic[n10]> I think its an sddm problem
<BluesKaj> ok, sudo systemctl enable sddm ?
<Khaotic[n10]> Tried that
<BluesKaj> but no login page ?
<Khaotic[n10]> nope
<Khaotic[n10]> Itfreezes wheneverit tries tolog in
<BluesKaj> Khaotic[n10], have you tried the recobvery kernel
<maggots> anyone on here want portal 2 for free i have one free copy to gift?
<Khaotic[n10]> Yes
<BluesKaj> recovery even
<EvilRoey>  ( ͡°╭͜ʖ╮͡° )
<Khaotic[n10]> But what to do
<Khaotic[n10]> recovery doesnt allow me to doanything. Says read only
<maggots> thanks for your help restarting now
<BluesKaj> Khaotic[n10], all I can suggest is a clean install, but that's your call ...I'm out of ideas
<Khaotic[n10]> Yeah
<Khaotic[n10]> I have abackup kinda
<Khaotic[n10]> Butmy bootable os wont connect towifi...fml
<maggots> got setup with nvidia drivers if youre still on thanks
<BluesKaj> Khaotic[n10], sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel , just to be sure
<Khaotic[n10]> Cant atm onlivecd downloading freshinstall
<Khaotic[n10]> Anddonthave an ethernet cablewith me
<amichair> How does one configure mouse button actions (beyond the standard 3)? (Kubuntu 15.04)
<slowrock> Hi, does anyone know here how to change how tasks look in taskbar? Right now they look like this [LOGO appname with description]. Question is, how just to keep logos
<slowrock> Like in manjaro
<slowrock> nvm, i got it
<denza242> is there any way to install vlc 2.2.1 in vivid
<denza242> because 2.2.0 breaks Phonon which breaks some other stuff which breaks minitube
<denza242> I'd install from the debian repositories, but that might break other stuff
<denza242> also, for some reason vlc-plugin-pulse was autoremoved
<denza242> actually forget the pulse thing
<ejay> hi all. why ark is not working with dolphin? I mean - I can't extract archive from context menu.
<denza242> ^also this
<denza242> ejay: are you using Kubuntu-CI by any chance?
<ejay> denza242: what's kubuntu-ci?
<ejay> i'm on kubuntu 15.10 up to date
<denza242> ejay: kubuntu-ci is a ppa which pulls in BLEEDING EDGE™ packages for kubuntu
<denza242> that might explain why ark's contextmenu entries aren't working for me (15.04 here)
<ejay> denza242: i want to bleed when working with plasma5 ;)
<ejay> but jokes aside. why ark is not working with dolphin?
<denza242> ejay: my guess is that it can't locate the contextmenu entries
<ejay> denza242: any ideas how to fix this?
<denza242> ejay: can you run "locate ark | grep -i kservices5 | grep -i .desktop | grep -i  servicemenu"
<BluesKaj> denza242, if you have an intel audio chip then you don't need pulseaudio, unless of course you want to run simultaneous sound sources
<denza242> BluesKaj: I figured out why vlc-plugin-pulse was removed
<denza242> BluesKaj: "This is a transitional dummy package for vlc. The PulseAudio plugin is now included in vlc. This package can safely be removed."
<denza242> i think it was pulled in by phonon-backend-vlc or phonon4qt5-backend-vlc
<BluesKaj> denza242, there are a few of those types of pulse plugins, I don't pay much attention to them
<BluesKaj> since I've purged pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils
<denza242> BluesKaj: my other problem is that phonon4qt5-backend-vlc is broken
<denza242> apparently there's a bug in vlc 2.2.0 which breaks phonon
<denza242> and phonon-backend-gstreamer is very moody
<BluesKaj> denza242, they work fine on 15.10
<denza242> !info vlc wily
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-3 (wily), package size 1461 kB, installed size 4450 kB
<denza242> it's 2.2.1, which fixed the problem
<denza242> should I just use that one?
<BluesKaj> 2.2.1 if you can install it
<denza242> hmm
<ejay> denza242: i found some ark seriveces with desktop extention full off some x-kde-submenu entries but to be honest I don't know what to do with that.
<BluesKaj> 2.2.1 is default on Wily
<denza242> ejay: i guess that means dolphin is looking elsewhere
<denza242> let me try in Konqueror
<denza242> well this is troubling
<denza242> BluesKaj: why would konqueror not be able to display in the normal mode?
<denza242> the only two view modes I see are "FSView" and "Terminal Emulator"
<BluesKaj> denza242, dunno, haven't used konq in yrs
<denza242> BluesKaj: but it would probably be because the kparts are missing/incompatible, right?
<BluesKaj> well, probly missing some libs now that plasma 5 is transitioning from 4 in most apps
<BluesKaj> konqueror was great in KDE3, i haven't used it since then
<denza242> BluesKaj: has konqueror been ported to kf5?
<BluesKaj> denza242, not yet, it's still list in kde-base apps data and bin as 4.15
<BluesKaj> listed that is
<denza242> hmm...
<denza242> well I guess I'll just use dolphin as my file mangler
<BluesKaj> frameworks 5.15 has just been available in the staging ppa for 15.04 and 15.10
<BluesKaj> since yesterday
<denza242> I'm on stable
<xela2244> hi, how can i change dolphin background color?
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<soee> xela2244: i think you have to change it globally for all apps
<xela2244> soee: what do you mean?
<soee> System Settings -> Color ->Color (tab) and change Background color
<xela2244> ah ok, thanks
<stefan__> hi guys
<stefan__> i'm blocked by https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351814 - i.e., can't download emails
<ubottu> KDE bug 351814 in IMAP resource "Kmail 15.08 will not sync Outlook365 IMAP Folders" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<stefan__> do you thin it would be possible to include http://commits.kde.org/kdepim-runtime/813e4dfdcf30bed34397fa578d0d1ae0e61ea625 in wily?
<stefan__> wrong chanel - sorry
<denza242> I also have a problem with kget
<denza242> see, at some point it kinda died, so deleted the config and download history
<denza242> and now it loses the config every time i open it
<denza242> specifically, it loses the groups
<denza242> here we go https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289955
<ubottu> KDE bug 289955 in general "KGet Forgets my Groups" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<denza242> however, there isn't an actual fix
<funtomi> hello i want install kubuntu and installation stuck on screen where I can choose third party drivers and download updates while installing
<ronnoc> denza242: Open another bug, referencing the old one, and explain why the fix is invalid in your case.
<amichair> How does one configure mouse button actions (beyond the standard 3)? (Kubuntu 15.04)
<amt091> I need some help my WiFi driver won't install broadcom bcm4352
<Amt_> My WiFi driver won't work its a broadcom bvm4352 installed on live cd but not on installation
<Amt_> Bcm4352
#kubuntu 2015-10-09
<TheBlackK> hello
<yarn_witch> hello
<yarn_witch> i've never installed a linux distro myself, but im attempting to put kubuntu onto a thinkpad T61 tonight. Will anyone be around if I have awkward first-timer questions?
<abrahams> yarn_witch: if you are completely new to linux, you will probably be more effective Googling your questions than asking on IRC
<abrahams> Many people have taken the time to write good answers to most beginner questions, whereas here it's all off-the-cuff
<yarn_witch> I'm doing that currently, and hoping maybe I don't have to ask, but if it comes up, its nice to know there's a cushion of some sort. Everyone starts somewhere, right?
<yarn_witch> aaand already messed up... apparently wubi installs it within the windows partition, so i can't get rid of windows afterward. so sayeth google.
<abrahams> Is formatting HDD an option?
<yarn_witch> I wouldn't miss anything on it. Unless you're asking if it gave an option, then no. I see a few ways to do non-Wubi, but I am still reading.
<abrahams> What I recommend is creating a live USB
<abrahams> Boot the computer from the USB
<yarn_witch> I read that that would destroy any other files on the USB, is that correct?
<yarn_witch> I'd be happy to move them over if that works.
<abrahams> Yeah, you'll have to format the USB
<yarn_witch> I can live with that. Thank you for helping so far. I'm going to move some work documents and then see how that works.
<abrahams> No problem.
<yarn_witch> I got a permission denied error on the wubi install anyway. Should I be worried? Let me check the log file for info...
<abrahams> Well if you're wiping the machine, doesn't matter if some stuff got messed up.
<yarn_witch> fair enough
<yarn_witch> its working! and i am excited
<yarn_witch> you're magic, abrahams
<abrahams> Thank the fine contributors of the debian/ubuntu/kubuntu stack, not me
<yarn_witch> rebooted perfectly
<yarn_witch> no more windows
<abrahams> Very nice.
<abrahams> One thing I recommend, sudo apt-get install muon
<abrahams> It adds a more "power-user-friendly" package manager
<yarn_witch> it seems to already have muon
<yarn_witch> it looks like a happy little garbage bin
<yarn_witch> that is blue
<abrahams> You want the one with the brown cardboard box
<abrahams> Muon-discover I think is the default
<yarn_witch> ah. good to know
<abrahams> I think the other piece of advice I'd give is, the greatest thing about KDE is customization options
<abrahams> I'd go through the System Settings and look one by one at the different modules listed there and poke around to see what you uncover
<abrahams> Also applications like Dolphin and Konsole have huge settings menus and lists of keyboard shortcuts
<yarn_witch> ooh
<yarn_witch> i feel like i should have messed with this a long time ago.
<abrahams> Actually I think you're joining at a great time, the KDE ecosystem is really blasting off recently since Plasma 5
<yarn_witch> that's great to hear! haha. i guess im regretting not learning when i was living with a debian fanatic.
<yarn_witch> though i think this is off topic enough to move to the other room now
<yarn_witch> muon is updated.
<yarn_witch> i also need to check on my python junk
<abrahams> Cool, enjoy the new setup
<Dusti[N]> ?join #ubuntu
<Dusti[N]> oops sorry
<Dusti[N]> howdy! is a question im going to probably repost in kubuntu also incase no one can help me here just FYI peeps with @'s in both. But my question is "ive had alot of errors in !5.04 and would like to go back to the LTS but not only go back but switch from ubuntu to kubuntu and have alot of downloads, pictures and documents that i can just delete so how to do this and not lose my data or crash my computer ?
<Dusti[N]> sorry that didnt make total scents at the begining
<lordievader> Good morning.
<amichair> How does one configure mouse button actions (beyond the standard 3)? (Kubuntu 15.04)
<soee> amichair: oh that i dont know
<soee> maybe you need some special driver for it but i'm not sure
<soee> lordievader: do you know maybe more ^?
<lordievader> xmodmap maybe?
<amichair> soee: the buttons are properly detected (e.g. show up with xev), so I don't think it's a driver issue - the question is how to configure what they do. System settings only seem to cover the 3 standard buttons...
<lordievader> Rarely do anything with mouse keys, I'm a keyboard guy.
<hateball> KDE itself only knows about 3 buttons iirc, but you can use other apps to assign the buttons to actions
<hateball> however the buttons should work like expected in say firefox or chromium, ootb
<amichair> hateball: back/forward indeed work in FF, but I can't find where that configuration comes from, how they can be changed (globally or in other apps), and how to change another button which seems to do nothing...
<hateball> I don't know either, I just go with "magic"
<hateball> amichair: I dunno if imwheel is still a thing, you might have some luck using that
<hateball> I remember using it many years ago
<tahaan> Today's update just decided it should uninstall random things.  Kate.  Quassel.  Dolphin.  Calligra.* Akregator.  And about 50 others.
<soee> tahaan: on what Kubuntu version  ?
<tahaan> 14.04
<soee> Riddell: do we had some updates there that might cause this ^ ?
<tahaan> I'm adding things I care about back in and nothing clashes with anything else yet
<Riddell> um I don't know of any update to 14.04
<tahaan> I don't think it is safe to reboot now.
<tahaan> xorg.
<tahaan> plasma
<tahaan> xserver
<tahaan> 270 packages removed!
<ghostcube> woah the sddm screen and the foowing splash can cause eye cancer srsly
<ghostcube> *following
<soee> tahaan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<tahaan> soee: 0 upgraded, 121 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tahaan> Need to get 87,2 MB/87,2 MB of archives.
<tahaan> Obviously I'm letting it go on.
<tahaan> Why is the apt log so quickly overwritten.
<tahaan> Fortunately I made a backup.  I need to make a list of what else I need to re-install.
<hateball> tahaan: in /var/log/apt/ you should have a whole bunch of rotated logs
<hateball> history*
<hateball> They should not be overwritten
<tahaan> Oh, I just looked at the last one.  THanx
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<RefleX-mrl> hi all. could i use openelec backups for kubuntu? :|
<hateball> How patient
<P4> Hi! Where can I find logs of this channel?
<soee> P4: check in home folder in "logs" folder
<soee> oh wait, what IRC client ae you using ?
<P4> soee: I am using weechat and was here days back and asked a question. I would like to re-ask the same question on #ubuntu as here nobody answered and I have no session available to leave. I do not log in weechat but I received an on-join message that the channel is logged. Therefore I asked about logs published by the channel logged on-line and not my client
<P4> Also I am interested in searching previous chats that happened when I was not on-line
<soee> there are login online available for this channel im sure
<soee> P4: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<P4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ has nothing related or I am just blind
<P4> oh thank you soee
<BluesKaj> P4, why not just repeat your question now?
<P4> Okay find my problem details back and since I can see more activity than before I will ask here again. So I am trying to do-release-upgrade which segfaults. pudb reports that on line 8 an exception occurs: "ImportError: No module named DistUpgrade.DistUpgradeVersion". Maybe somebody could point me the right direction to resolve this issue. apt-get dist-upgrade reports nothing to do.
<P4> That is exactly what I wanted to try ;)
<BluesKaj> P4, are you on a LTS?
<BluesKaj> first of all make sure all packages on your present OS are up to date
<P4> how can I check that, BluesKaj? apt sources reports stuff like deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic main restricted then with multiverse, universe and other. apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade reports nothing to be done
<BluesKaj> P4, run sudo apt upgrade, don't skip to dist-upgrade
<P4> I would rather focus on the package that provides DistUpgrade.DistUpgradeVersion but I may be wrong. I do all apt stuff as root but will confirm the upgrade in a moment.
<BluesKaj> if you see any packages held back then run dis-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err dist-upgrade
<P4> okay, so nothing to be done by upgrade either. previously updating the repos went straight forward but now I can see some hits some ignored and some 404 :/ wanna see pastebin of the refresh? by the way, on debian testing I use to ommit upgrade without any issues but now following your guidelines.
<P4> nothing on hold either
<BluesKaj> ok , from which OS are upgrading and to which OS do you want to upgrade?
<P4> How can I check my current OS release? I just booted this system after a long time and there was a systray message that there is a new release so I went to GUI updater which reported nothing to be update but on top of the window found that there is new release just like the systray baloon reported. release upgrading with GUI does nothing so I went to console and found segfault.
<lordievader> P4: Is 'ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' installed?
<P4> dpkg -l | grep release | grep core"
<P4> "dpkg -l | grep release | grep core" reports that it is
<hume> hi... anywhere I can post a screenshot of my desktop so I can ask for help with it?
<P4> Isn't it about some python pachages broken not providing DistUpgrade.DistUpgradeVersion?
<BluesKaj> P4, lsb_release -a
<P4> release 14.10 codename utopic
<BluesKaj> P4, have you edited your sources.list and added some non default repositories?
<lordievader> It could have to do with utopic being EOL.
<lordievader> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<P4> BluesKaj: could be, my source.list is at http://pastebin.ca/3187105
<P4> will check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades thanks for a hint lordievader
<hume> ok... here's a problem. See my screendump at http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-qMWGSAWX.png. How do I get rid of the strange grey field at the bottom? It's there after changing resolution. Nothing happens when right-clicking on it. I don't know what it is
<P4> btw source.list.d includes no files
<P4> oh, seems 14.10 is EOL. will focus on upgrading to 15.10 following EOLUpgrade wiki page
<BluesKaj> P4, do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<P4> Should be not. mount reports only / mounted (and /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private but I believe this is not the case)
<BluesKaj> P4, there's a method to change the sources list to the target OS, then update and upgrade , but I'm not sure that will work without breaking someting
<P4> will check that. in case of a break I can always install from scratch but I would prefer to have my config in place. thanks for helping. will play some and return in case of questions. :)
<BluesKaj> P4, I can gibe you the command that will change your sources.list if you wish
<BluesKaj> give
<P4> if you'd be that kind to do so then you are welcome very much :) something with sed I guess
<BluesKaj> sudo sed -i 's/utopic/vivid/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<P4> can i replace vivid with wily in your command?
<BluesKaj> no, you can't skip OSs without breaking the system
<P4> oh, it is not release yet. will wait with wily till Oct 22. ah, so step by step. okay
<BluesKaj> yes, but you can upgrade to Wily from Vivid ...Wily beta2 is available
<BluesKaj> if you feel adventurous and and don't rquire a stable release
<P4> I'm a fanboy of testing/unstable releases on my home boxes everytime ;)
<P4> okay, upgrade want to get 1.2GB of data. will close all programs to get better performane and avoid possible issues. thanks for great support, talk to you later \o
<BluesKaj> ok, then after installing Vivid and it's up to date , run sudo do-release-upgrade -d , to upgrade to Wily , the -d means development release
<P4> will focus on the first step first ;)
<BluesKaj> ok , good luck
<hume> hi again....anyone got any ideas on the grey field at the bottom of this screen? http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-qMWGSAWX.png
<BluesKaj> hume, which gpu and driver are you using?
<BluesKaj> hume, which graphics card for starters
<hume> BluesKaj, lspci says this: "VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)"
<hume> I use a nvidia driver, version 34.96
<hume> ii  nvidia-346                                           346.59-0ubuntu1                            amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.59
<BluesKaj> hume, ok, have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<hume> yes, very recently
<hume> this happened after connecting remotely via nomachine, and resizing the desktop
<BluesKaj> ahhh, that puts a different light on the matter, I have no idea how to use NX or what your problem might be, sorry
<hume> yeah, well, it seems not to be related to NX, but being caused by the resizing of the desktop
<BluesKaj> maybe some one else has experience with it
<hume> this only occurs in plasma, no other desktop - right now I use Mate
<lordievader> What happens when you set an alternative resolution?
<hume> welll.....everyting gets garbled.... then when I switch to a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and then back (Alt-F7), I get a lower resolution, but the grey matter remains
<hume> my feeling is that there is something wrong with kwin or whatever is producing the desktop - is there a way to reset it, back to scratch?
<lordievader> hume: Does a new account have the same problem?
<hume> havent tested, let me try
<hume> lordievader, no, a new user gets a clean desktop, no grey banner
<lordievader> hume: Right, I'd rename your ~/.local/share/kscreen folder.
<hume> then log in again?
<lordievader> Yes.
<hume> lordievader, yes, it's solved! thanks!
<hume> bye for now
<lordievader> No problem.
<Guest8529> Please forgive noobness, I'm a recent Linux convert, started with Gnome, dissatisfied, wishing to make KDE leap. Is Kubuntu best way to go? So many distros with KDE to choose from.
<kaeferli> generally speaking: any *ubuntu system fits for beginners
<Guest8529> kaeferli: Thanks, I was thinking same. OpenSuse looks interesting, but I'm baffled by the partitioning in the installer. I need to dual boot with Win10, and that installer frightened me too much.
<Guest8529> Ubuntu seems more straightforward and seems to assume I may wish to dual boot.
<BluesKaj> Guest8529, I've been on Kubuntu/KDE for over 10yrs because it's so configurable, but like any DE it's a matter of taste and requirements
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest8529> Thanks, BluesKaj. Plasma 5 looks so sweet, and I've read many positive reviews.
<Guest8529> BluesKaj and kaeferli: I'll download and give it a shot. Thanks for your thoughts.
<Phoenixz> What is the future for Kubuntu? I've been reading a lot of "15.10" will be the last one and that's it due to bullcrap from Ubuntu.. Any views on this? Also, since 15.04 was a disaster, and 15.10 so far seems to be going more and more in the direction of 15.04 for some reason, I have little hope that I'll still be using kubuntu in a month time, really don't like that prospect
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, don't believe internet rumours, especially about Kubuntu, none of that BS is true
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Okay, that's great to hear.. But will it also get cleaned up? 15.04 was just unworkable on my laptop.. I've squirmed through the nightmare that was that release for 2 weeks until I upgraded to 15.10, which worked quite reasonable for being a pre alpha at that time, but in the past few weeks, new updates seem to revert problems I was having in 15.04 as well (my loging screen is a black screen, again, for example, loads
<Phoenixz>  of crashes, etc).. I really don't understand it that 15.10 did not have them and now suddely its like its receiving those bugs from 15.04 somehow..
<Phoenixz> Also, Is it correct that Kubuntu is now sponsored by Blue Systems?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, yes to your question about Blue Systems, 15.10 beta 2 is available in the dailies and it's much more stable now
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, if you have / and /home partitions then a daily image will take about 30mins to install if you just set the mountpoint for /home and install the OS to /
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> and use manual partitioning
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: I'm currently running 15.10, already since like a month after the official release of 15.04, and it was stable in the beginning and has become a whole lot less stable ever since.. Right now, when I boot up,  I get a black screen.. I know its the login screen, because I can type my password and it will go to the desktop..  If screen is turned off due to me not using hte computer, there is a 50% chance it will stay
<Phoenixz> black and stop responding to keyboard (CTRL-ALT-F1 won't even work)..  Sometimes it locks the screen but forgets to show the unlock screen for like 10 minutes, so I have to sit and stare to my dekstop without being able to do any work untile the lock screen finally shows up.. I've had  all these problems in 15.04, then 15.10 did not have them, now it does again, and that is very frustratiung to say the least
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Could I do an upgrade? I don't have the time to be reinstalling like that
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, you can add the staging ppa and kubuntu-ci ppa in launchpad to your sources.list to upgrade, but installing the daily image is the recommended method of upgrading a development OS
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage for kubuntu-ci ppa, but which one would the staging be?
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, note, Work in progress KDE Applications packages, do not use unless testing packaging (and remove it from apt sources afterwards)
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Well, I've been using 15.10 basically a month after 15.04 was released, and it was stable enough.. I'm willing to give that a try because current situation cannot be worse, realistically.. I'm actually considering reinstalling 14.10 again, that at least just worked
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Thanks for the info!
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, 14.10 is EOL, no longer supported, suggest you install 14.04LTS since it's still still Long Term Support
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the repitition
<denza242> so uh
<denza242> i have a broken package which is holding back my other packages from being upgraded
<denza242> er, "partially installed" package
<denza242> but actually it's installed
<denza242> how do I make apt ignore it
<Khaotic> I use hexchat on 15.04. why cant i minimize and exit to the tray?
<denza242> Setting up vstloggerpro (3.8.4.6) ... gtk-update-icon-cache: No theme index file.
<denza242> pls hlep
<denza242> Khaotic: check the config
<Khaotic> i tried that
<Khaotic> ive read on the internet its something to do with plasma. and did they get rid of the oxygen theme?
<Khaotic> i miss being able to tab windows
<BluesKaj> denza242, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<denza242> Setting up vstloggerpro (3.8.4.6) ... gtk-update-icon-cache: No theme index file.
<denza242> ^this isn't an issue for me, since I don't use any gtk themes
<denza242> BluesKaj: i tried dpkg --configure -a and i still get this
<BluesKaj> ok try, sudo apt -f install
<denza242> BluesKaj: same error
<BluesKaj> denza242, pastebin the error please
<BluesKaj> !paste | denza242
<ubottu> denza242: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<viktor_> hello guys, i have a question, i tried upgrade my system, but couldnt, there is a notification that say: Updates availabel and when i open it once its empty, and the notification not missing , anyone idea?
<kaeferli> maybe kernel upgrades?
<BluesKaj> viktor_, what are you using to update/upgrade?
<viktor_> idk, i just have a notification icon next to the wifi icon (left corner)
<viktor_> and sudo apt-get upgrade finishing with this : The following packages have been kept back:   libdrm-intel1 libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2 libdrm-nouveau2:i386 libdrm-radeon1 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2 libdrm2:i386 libegl1-mesa libgbm1   libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libwayland-egl1-mesa
<BluesKaj> viktor_, run sudo apt dist-upgrade
<viktor_> ok, thanks
<viktor_> it solved, thank you Kaj
<denza242> BluesKaj: https://paste.kde.org/pydbnrxfo/7w1md7
<denza242> sorry, I was afk
<BluesKaj> denza242, have you seen this http://www.vernier.com/forums/logger-pro-linux/103-logger-pro-for-linux-for-ubuntu-12-and-labquest-2/
<denza242> BluesKaj: i think it's fixed now
<BluesKaj> run an update and upgrade to check
<denza242> now i can finally install my BLEEDING EDGE(tm) libdrm stuff to break my X :D
<denza242> ...or not.
<wladymyr> so.. Hello
<jiyuhen> Good evening all
<lordievader> o/
<andrew__> hello
<sigilbaram> My EFI entries for ubuntu are multiplying. @.@ http://pastebin.com/6hEAx4pE
<sigilbaram> Sooo I deleted all those ubuntu entries and did an update-grub... It said it updated the EFI entry, but there is just windows still?
<Duno> hi
<Duno> Can i ask how i can update kubuntu to 15.10 with terminal safe ?
<Duno> sorry for my bad english (i'm from czech republic)
<bprompt> Duno:    15.10 is still on RC, the final release will be till the 22nd of october, so, 13 more days
#kubuntu 2015-10-10
<ubernoob> hi. trying to install grub-cusomizer in kubuntu 15.10 but getting this error, not sure what to do.. tried to install said packages and its a no go.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12729231/
<ubernoob> just wanting to remove a bunch of menu entries so there are only 2
<ubernoob> im actually using burg but i think burg relies on the grub list
<sigilbaram_> https://paste.debian.net/315221/
<sigilbaram_> oops
<sigilbaram_> that was for #grub
<ubernoob> yeah basically i want to remove entries from my burg list so theres only 2
<ubernoob> also (unrelated) i would like to remove the instant messanger icon in the tray but i can't figure out that either :p
<ubernoob> disregard that last post
<ubernoob> okay, i've found the file containing the burg menu entries, /boot/burg/burg.cfg. do i just simply put a # before the lines i wish to remove?
<ubernoob> hmm.. it says not to edit the file right at the top of it lol.
<karloz> hola
<ubernoob> hola, buenas noches.
<karloz> buenas noches, acabo de insalar kubuntu 15.04 plasma
<ubernoob> well, i'm going to the store.. if anyone knows how to remove entries from the burg bootloader menu, kubuntu 15.10, please let me know, i will check back shortly!
<JosuG> ubernoob: try "sudo nano /etc/default/burg". It should show the contents of the file and how to edit it. I dont use burg, so I don't know if it will work.
<karloz> lo instale desde usb creada con UUI
<ubernoob> thanks josuG
<JosuG> No problem.
<ubernoob> is there a spanish kubuntu channel?
<JosuG> ubernoob, karloz: let me check...
<JosuG> No, but there should be.
<mparillo> No, but maybe they hang out on the spanish ubuntu channel?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<th3pun15h3r> So has anyone had luck installing plasma 5.4 with kubuntu 14.04?
<th3s3_3y3s_>  there a gui tool to look at LVM maps?
<th3s3_3y3s_> Disks used to do it. With the update it looks like not so anymore.
<lordievader> LVM maps?
<th3s3_3y3s_> Like a partition.
<lordievader> Do you mean some utility to graphically display pvdisplay -m output?
<th3s3_3y3s_> It really isn't a partition.
<th3s3_3y3s_> I want to resize the swap file and I used LVM this time.
<th3s3_3y3s_> There were some difficulties moving things around using real partitions.
<th3s3_3y3s_> With the newer drives they do what LVM does anyway.
<th3s3_3y3s_> So it is hard to partition.
<lordievader> I don't understand the problem. LVM supports live moving of data.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Sure some GUI tool to resize the swap .
<th3s3_3y3s_> I want to enable hibernation and the default install only made a 4GB swap.
<lordievader> Hmm, I'd just remove it and make a new one. If your are using lvm there is no reason not to just remove it.
<FOAD> Hi.
<FOAD> When I boot up my computer, I get a low-res graphical screen where I can enter my password, but then after a second it returns to that screen. I can get a little bit farther if I log in as a guest.
<lordievader> o/
<FOAD> Everything used to be fine.
<FOAD> What could be the cause?
<lordievader> FOAD: It could be that the rights to your home-dir are incorrect.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FOAD> But when I login from the command prompt everything seems okay.
<FOAD> I should note that the resolution of the graphical screen is all wrong, I have 2 HD screens that used to display fine, now I get a small image on just the left screen.
<lordievader> FOAD: Check the permissions on your home-dir.
<FOAD> drwxrwxr-x foad foad
<lordievader> FOAD: Just to be sure I'd run a 'chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username>' and a 'chmod 700 -R /home/<username>'.
<JunkHunk> hello is there a new way to turn kubuntu into macbuntu? this page looks like outdated: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<lordievader> FOAD: Also is the kernel parameter 'nomodeset' set?
<FOAD> Okay, I did those, got a bunch of not-permitted on stuff like .cpan.
<FOAD> I don't know, how do I check that.
<lordievader> FOAD: Right, run the commands then with sudo. (This does point to incorrect permission by the by ;) ) For the kernel parameters see /proc/cmdline
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, think about it , do you really think you'll get much help with that request?
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> lordievader: nothing about nomodeset in /proc/cmdline
<lordievader> FOAD: Okay, good.
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Now what? :)
<lordievader> FOAD: Did you fix the permissions?
<FOAD> Yes.
<lordievader> FOAD: Try to log in graphically.
<FOAD> Okay, as far as I know that means rebooting. Or is there another option?
<lordievader> FOAD: Switch to lightdm/sddm and log in?
<lordievader> No need to reboot.
<FOAD> Okay wow, at least that gets me in.
<FOAD> Resolution is still all wrong though.
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj,  I already successfully install noobslab's macbuntu on an ubuntu 14.04 but I don't really know how to do it on a Kubuntu system...and that web page is the only acceptable thread I found about that subject...I was just looking for someone who already did it..
<lordievader> FOAD: What graphics card and driver do you use?
<FOAD> Er..
<FOAD> Some nvidia thing... :/
<lordievader> FOAD: lspci -k|grep -A3
<lordievader> FOAD: lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA
<FOAD> Geforce GT 640.
<FOAD> Kernel driver in use: nvidia.
<lordievader> FOAD: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, unless there's an available theme that mimic's the mac "look" then trying to get help here is pointless
<FOAD> How do I check?  I think it's 2 years old.
<lordievader> FOAD: lsb_release -a
<FOAD> 14.04
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you assist FOAD, you know much more about nVidia hardware than I do.
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, I shall have to resize the root partition which uses what space remains after the 4GB.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, lordievader yes , but I don't use multiple monitors
<FOAD> Thank you.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Why? Aren't you using lvm?
<Guest34807> hello :)  For the last few weeks I can't shutdown my system from "leave -> shutdown on the KDE menu, or by right clicking on the desktop and selecting it.  Anyone else having this issue?
<FOAD> Do you think there'd be any point in rebooting now, just to see how things stand?
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, Yes, the system is using lvm.
<th3s3_3y3s_> In gnome-disks it only shows as a large lvm partition
<BluesKaj> FOAD, try, it might help
<FOAD> I will do that and then come back here.
<FOAD> Thanks so far!
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: So put your swap on an lvm partition?
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, The swap is on lvm, I want to resize it.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: I already told you how I would do that... What you can also do is extend the logical volume and recreate the swap filesystem.
<FOAD> Hi.
<FOAD> Well, I can log in to the graphical desktop right away now, but the screen resolution is all wrong.
<FOAD> I looked at the "display settings" and it will only give me the option for a single screen 640x480.
<th3s3_3y3s_> no the root needs to be resized
<BluesKaj> FOAD, what type of connection to the monitors?
<th3s3_3y3s_> does gparted work with lvm?
<BluesKaj> th3s3_3y3s_, it should
<FOAD> DVI.
<th3s3_3y3s_> internally
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: I don't understand your situation. Could you pastebin the output of pvdisplay -m of all the physical volumes?
<th3s3_3y3s_> internally? something more than what gnome-disks only showing the LVM as a whole.
<BluesKaj> th3s3_3y3s_, I thought one of the features of lvm was resizing on the fly
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is. Along with moving data from one disk to another live.
<lordievader> Live reducing is still not a thing though.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, let's check which nvidia driver you have,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3
<FOAD> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] [10de:0fc1] (rev a1) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:83f9] Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<FOAD> 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller [10de:0e1b] (rev a1)
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, Yes, Here is the queried output https://paste.kde.org/puwvuu6hw/bbafyk
<BluesKaj> FOAD, so you installed the recommended driver in driver manager?
<Antisound> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen
<FOAD> BluesKaj: everything worked until a day ago, when I had to reboot and things turned to this.
<Antisound> i really love to use kubuntu but now i've a serious question! U can read a lot about the future of kubuntu,... is there an offical statement how about the future of kubuntu?
<osiris> hi guys !  how can i view in calendar the holidays. using k 15.04
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: It is protected?
<th3s3_3y3s_> BluesKaj, It can do it but there is no garuntee the data will retain as it doesn't do defrag.
<FOAD> BluesKaj: I am quite lost...
<BluesKaj> th3s3_3y3s_, this isn't windows.no defrag needed
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Ext filesystems defrag themselves.
<osiris> like in k 14.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Anyhow, I cannot see your paste as I do not have the passcode.
<th3s3_3y3s_> If the data is at the end of the disk and pvresize sets the limits earlier its gone and doing so on root means the entire system gets junked
<BluesKaj> FOAD, ok. have you updated and upgraded lately?
<FOAD> I'm on 14.04...
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, pls see privmsg containing the passcode
<Antisound> No offical statement?
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: That is why your resize the filesystem first.
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, What handles resizing lv's?
<BluesKaj> yes  FOAD I use 14.04 as well, and an upgrade came down yesterday
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Ah, now I understand. This is why I never make lv's larger than they need to be.
<FOAD> I did the update/upgrade thing this morning.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Resize your root-fs to somewhat larger than is used. Then resize the lv to the same size. Enlarge swap, recreate the swap filesystem en voila.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, have you done a dist-upgrade?
<th3s3_3y3s_> This is why I chose LVM for better resizing doing so with real partitions created some discrepencies in the MBR and things started getting ugly.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Filesystem: resize2fs, logical volume: lvresize
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Anyhow as this is your rootfs this cannot be done live.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Boot a live-cd or something resize from there.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Yes I have the install cd which boots with the added gparted.
<FOAD> Yes; "no packages will be installed", etc.
<th3s3_3y3s_> So if it cannot be done live then testing out the package kvpm is going to be useless.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: You can live extend not reduce. So if you keep lv's the bare minimum you can allways extend them if they need more.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Does gparted properly handle the filesystem resize then lv resize?
<th3s3_3y3s_> I do not want to resize the pv.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: I never use gui tools to do disk things.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Oracle linux come with something that did ok.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Looked like something made by an UCLA student.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, can get proper res with just oner monitor
<th3s3_3y3s_> There was some confusion with the term physical volume.
<th3s3_3y3s_> As it really isn't used in the way intended.
<FOAD> No, I cannot choose any other resolution.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Physical Volume is a partition.
<th3s3_3y3s_> And not a physical volume.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: The terminology is quite sane, a physical volume is a physical volume.
<th3s3_3y3s_> No it is a partition on a physical volume.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: A pv can easily be a disk, no need for partitions.
<th3s3_3y3s_> There is still a boot partition.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: In your case...
<th3s3_3y3s_> I work with th3s3_3y3s_ a lot.
<th3s3_3y3s_> What 2 step does the disk need now?
<lordievader> What?
<BluesKaj> FOAD, check sysem settings>driver manager again to see which drivers are available
<th3s3_3y3s_> I am going to move the boot partition to an sdcard so calling it a physical volume is valid.
<th3s3_3y3s_> gparted can do it just fine.
<FOAD> Hm, it is using 340.93 but it also has 346.96 available, which it says is recommended...
<th3s3_3y3s_> So mounting it with Disks and then running resize2fs and lvresize
<th3s3_3y3s_> What about expanding the pv after moving the boot partition?
<BluesKaj> use the recommended 346, FOAD
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: I'm confused...
<FOAD> Okay.
<th3s3_3y3s_> pv = physical volume aka LVM partition, lv = logical partition aka "map" then there is the filesystem.
<th3s3_3y3s_> this is why you get confused
<FOAD> Done.
<th3s3_3y3s_> The filesystems werent designed to be on logical or virtual disk spaces
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Yes, because of your own terminology, please stick to the normal terminology.
<th3s3_3y3s_> The norm causes eras.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: And I am confused because I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish.
<th3s3_3y3s_> Make a bigger swap space to enable hibernation.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: I already told you how to do that...
<BluesKaj> FOAD, reboot
<th3s3_3y3s_> If I were to have used encrypted LVM the confusion gets greater and the filesystem becomes junk.
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> BRB.
<th3s3_3y3s_> It works though. And with prelinking makes quite a dream.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: No it doesnt...
<th3s3_3y3s_> Sure if you want data that is not veritas.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: I use luks and lvm, no problem.
<th3s3_3y3s_> And youve tested all data to write perfectly and retain?
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: Well, I'm not reading garbage.
<FOAD> I rebooted; sadly there is no change in resolution; Display and Monitor does not offer any more alternatives than before.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, run nvidia-xconfig in the terminal
<FOAD> I only have nvidia-detector and nvidia-settings.
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, Sure I'm typing.
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s_: What? What are you talking about...
<th3s3_3y3s_> What you are reading.
 * lordievader is getting more and more confused with this conversation
<BluesKaj> FOAD, let me switch to 14.04 ...I'll bb in a min
<FOAD> Re BluesKaj.
<th3s3_3y3s_> lordievader, The confusion that comes when confronted with veritas is due to unsafe presumptions.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, do you have nvidia-xserver-settings in kmenu>apps>settings?
<FOAD> Yes.
<FOAD> Started it.
<Antisound> can nobody tell me how it's going on in the future with kubuntu?
<lordievader> Antisound: I believe it is still rather uncertain.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, ok, in xserver dispaly configurations , click on "detect displays"
<Antisound> lordievader: thats an answer anyway ;-)
<FOAD> ...I do not have that option. :(
<FOAD> Just "Application Profiles" and "nvidia-settings Configuration".
<BluesKaj> Antisound, 16.04 is in the works
<BluesKaj> 15.10 is almost ready
<Antisound> BluesKaj: ok but because of all the internal differences in the team, i want to know about the more far future ;-)
<lordievader> There ain't a trello board for 16.04 yet.
<BluesKaj> Antisound, afaik  Blue Systems will continue to support Kubuntu, but the confusion around the personell on the kubuntu council and it's relationship with the ubuntu council and canonical is still very cloudy.
<Antisound> BluesKaj: but that blue systems will support it in the future is save... and the developement?
<BluesKaj> development is the still upin the air personell wise
<BluesKaj> err personnel
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> than lets have a look
<Antisound> thx for the information
<FOAD> Any more ideas, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> FOAD, you don't have these options like I have here ? http://imagebin.ca/v/2IYtCSGBy7Qo
<FOAD> I do not, just the bottom 2 lines.
<FOAD> I also appear not to have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, did you run the command I posted earleir , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> ?
<FOAD> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<BluesKaj> FOAD, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file anymore by default on kubuntu
<FOAD> Oh.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras and mesa-utils
<FOAD> Yes and no.  Just installed mesa-utils.
<FOAD> Still no nvidia-xconfig.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, which kernel are you running ? do uname  -a in the terminal
<FOAD> Linux diana 3.13.0-65-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> aha, the latest is 3.16.0-50-generic  FOAD
<FOAD> Okay..
<FOAD> The latest what?
<BluesKaj> kerenel
<BluesKaj> kernel even
<FOAD> Okay.  So what would the next step be?
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the backports enabled in your sources.list FOAD
<FOAD> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe m
<BluesKaj> then run sudo apt dist-upgrade...linux diana, what's that?
<FOAD> ultiverse
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<FOAD> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.65.71 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lordievader> FOAD, BluesKaj: He has the latest kernel.
<FOAD> diana is my pc.
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic trusty-updates
<ubottu> 'trusty-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in trusty-backports
<BluesKaj> odd, because mine is the 3.16.0-50-generic
<lordievader> FOAD, likely doesn't have the HWE enabled.
<lordievader> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<lordievader> That is outdated information...
<BluesKaj> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.65.71 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.30.17 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<FOAD> The whatnow.
<lordievader> Would be the latest... Not really necessary unless there is a kernel feature you really need.
<BluesKaj> !info linux-generic trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package linux-generic does not exist in trusty-backports
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> well, his nvidia settings app isn't the full version ...thinking some of the nvidia kernel modules are missing
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> How do I get them back, or something?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, should he install 3.16.0-50-generic. I'm not clear on that ?
<BluesKaj> FOAD, make sure you have dkms installed first
<FOAD> "dkms is already the newest version."
<BluesKaj> FOAD, I have to check something ...bbiab
<FOAD> Okay.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, install 3.16.0-50-generic ,if you want the low latency kernel install 3.16.0-50
<FOAD> sudo apt-get install 3.16.0-50-generic?
<FOAD> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.16.0-50-generic?
<FOAD> Is that it?
<BluesKaj> FOAD, yes
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Done.
<BluesKaj> okupdate and upgrade
<FOAD> Okay.
<lordievader> No, I wouldn't install 3.16/3.19 unless he is missing some crucial kernel function. But I don't think he does.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, after that, reboot toi see if the missing modules load with this kernel
<BluesKaj> lordievader, too late
<FOAD> Eh.
<lordievader> Also it is better to install the meta package than the actual versioned package.
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.50.41 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<lordievader> ^ that one, in this case.
<FOAD> Should I install that?
<lordievader> I'd purge the 3.16 kernel first then install that meta package. Else the versioned package will never be removed by apt's autoremove.
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Rebooting now.
<FOAD> Re.
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Now what..
<FOAD> I still do not have an nvidia-xconfig.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, check kmenu>apps>settings>nvidia-xserver
<FOAD> Same as before.
<Xavier> Salut =
<lordievader> FOAD: I'd reinstall the nvidia driver and see if you have the nvidia-xconfig utility then.
<Guest92927> Question
<Guest92927> Kubuntu utilise quel bureau ? LXDE ou KDE ?
<lordievader> !fr | Guest92927
<ubottu> Guest92927: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest92927> Kontact a l'air super
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> What is the difference between nvidia-346 and nvidia-346-updates?
<Guest92927> Question: Is Kubuntu using KDE or LXDE ?
<FOAD> I picked nvidia-346.
<FOAD> Guess I should reboot again?
<lordievader> Guest92927: KDE, hence the K in Kubuntu.
<lordievader> !info nvidia-346 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-346 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-346): NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 346.96-0ubuntu0.0.1 (trusty), package size 31146 kB, installed size 142458 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lordievader> !info nvidia-346-updates trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-346-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates): NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 346.96-0ubuntu0.0.1 (trusty), package size 31143 kB, installed size 142459 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lordievader> FOAD: There doesn't seem to be any difference between the two.
<FOAD> Okay.  Reboot?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the 346 driver, not the updates
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What?
<BluesKaj> there is a difference, the updates driver tends to fail IME
<BluesKaj> the recommended driver is more stable...the  updates is early adoption of  changes to that particular driver, hence less stable
<FOAD> No nvidia-xconfig.
<BluesKaj> yes, but do you have more options now in the nvidia settings gui
<FOAD> No.
<BluesKaj> run uname -r again
<FOAD> 3.16.0-50-generic
<BluesKaj> that's weird , open system settings>desktop effects>advanced tab> composting type and Qt graphics system ...what settings do have there?
<BluesKaj> FOAD,^
<FOAD> XRender and Native.
<th3s3_3y3s_> What is your end goal?
<BluesKaj> set them to OpenGL 3.1 and raster
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> "3 Desktop effects could not be loaded."  They require OpenGL..
<BluesKaj> in satll mesa and mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> install
<FOAD> Unable to locate package mesa
<BluesKaj> that's odd, mesa-utils must be the whole package now
<FOAD> That one I already installed.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, install libqt4-opengl and nvidia-settings
<lordievader> Oeh, nvidia-xconfig is probably in that package.
<FOAD> Already have those installed.
<lordievader> Hmm
<BluesKaj> makes no sense that there's no opengl option, how old is this nvidia card FOAD ?
<FOAD> A few years old.  Maybe 3.
<FOAD> Everything used to work fine.
<lordievader> FOAD: Since when does it not work anymore? What changed?
<FOAD> Since Wednesday.  I rebooted for the first time in a while.
<lordievader> FOAD: What updates were installed Tuesday/Wednesday?
<FOAD> And since amazingly my internet connection stopped working the same day I couldn't ask about this before today.  That was fun.
<lordievader>  /var/log/apt/history.log ;)
<FOAD> Nothing there from before today.
<lordievader> That is really strange.
<lordievader> Does a new account have the same problem?
<FOAD> I don't know.
<lordievader> FOAD: Create a new user and try ;)
<FOAD> Okay.  BRB.
<FOAD> Doesn't make any difference.
<lordievader> Hmm, could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<FOAD> Sure.
<BluesKaj> what could be missing there lordievader?
<lordievader> No idea.
<BluesKaj> this makes no sense , the default nvidia settings should include OpenGL in system settings..it's like his install is only partial
<FOAD> http://pastebin.com/uy3GmbS7
<FOAD> But the nvidia driver isn't active at all if I understand http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/ correctly.
<lordievader> FOAD: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA'?
<FOAD> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83f9
<FOAD> 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83f9
<lordievader> Is that the full output?
<FOAD> Yes.
<lordievader> Well there is the problem. The driver ain't loaded.
<FOAD> Okay.
<lordievader> FOAD: Please pastebin your dmesg log.
<FOAD> http://pastebin.com/CjM3pLPC
<lordievader> Is this a hybrid system?
<FOAD> A what now.
<lordievader> FOAD: Two graphics cards, one integraded and one dedicated. "init: nvidia-prime main process (1285) terminated with status 127"
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The nvidia driver ain't loaded.
<FOAD> I... don't know.  I just use the thing. :/
<lordievader> FOAD: What happens when you run 'sudo modprobe nvidia' (after stopping lightdm)
<FOAD> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<lordievader> Hehe... How did you reinstall the nvidia package?
<FOAD> sudo apt-get something.
<lordievader> FOAD: Could you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'?
<BluesKaj> FOAD, no you were supposed to use the driver manager to install the recommended nvidia driver
<FOAD> Okay.  Sorry.
<FOAD> Now what.
<lordievader> FOAD: Could you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'?
<FOAD> Yes, after reboot.  BRB.
<lordievader> Why reboot?
<FOAD> sudo -i reboot
<FOAD> Because I am confused and messed up, okay.
<FOAD> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/VrQhtgpk
<lordievader> FOAD: Ok, run 'dpkg -l|grep tcpdump|awk '{print $2}'|xargs sudo apt-get purge'
<lordievader> FOAD: Ok, run "dpkg -l|grep tcpdump|awk '{print $2}'|xargs sudo apt-get purge"*
<FOAD> Eh.
<FOAD> The following packages will be REMOVED: tcpdump*
<FOAD> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FOAD> After this operation, 1,124 kB disk space will be freed.
<FOAD> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Abort.
<FOAD> It aborts without any interaction on my behalf.
<lordievader> Err that 'tcpdump' should be 'nvidia' ;)
<FOAD> I wondered.
<lordievader> FOAD: Ok, run "dpkg -l|grep nvidia|awk '{print $2}'|xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"*
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Done.
<lordievader> FOAD: Could you paste the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia' again?
<FOAD> It returns nothing.
<lordievader> FOAD: Good :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It was the 346 right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<lordievader> FOAD: sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<BluesKaj> or he could use the driver manager
<lordievader> It does the same thing.
<FOAD> Done.
<lordievader> FOAD: Then reboot.
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> BRB.
<FOAD> Re.
<lordievader> FOAD: Any change?
<FOAD> No.
<lordievader> FOAD: 'sudo modprobe nvidia' still fails?
<FOAD> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<FOAD> I'm in lightdm now if that matters.
<lordievader> Heh, is dkms installed?
<FOAD> I don't know.
<lordievader> dpkg -l|grep dkms
<FOAD> ii  bbswitch-dkms                               0.7-2ubuntu1                             amd64        Interface for toggling the power on nVidia Optimus video cards
<FOAD> ii  dkms                                        2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.5               all          Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<FOAD> ii  fwts-efi-runtime-dkms                       14.03.01-0ubuntu2                        amd64        Firmware Test Suite UEFI Runtime Service kernel driver
<lordievader> It's installed.
<lordievader> I'm wondering if the dkms module failed to install. Do you recall any dkms errors when installing the driver?
<FOAD> Nope.
<BluesKaj> dkms was installed previously, he checked
<lordievader> This might be at play: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/769055/dkms-fails-to-compile-nvidia-modules-340-32-343-13-during-kernel-3-16-1-compile-process-on-debia/
<lordievader> FOAD: Is build-essential and make installed too?
<lordievader> Oeh, what is the output of 'dkms status'?
<FOAD> Those are installed.
<FOAD> dkms status
<FOAD> bbswitch, 0.7, 3.13.0-65-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> fwts-efi-runtime-dkms, 14.03.01, 3.13.0-65-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> nvidia-346, 346.96: added
<FOAD> vboxhost, 4.2.26, 3.13.0-65-generic, x86_64: installed
<lordievader> That added should likely be installed.
<FOAD> That seems to make sense.
<lordievader> I guess 'sudo dkms install nvidia-346'.
<FOAD> Error! Invalid number of arguments passed.
<FOAD> Usage: add <module>/<module-version> or add -m <module>/<module-version> or add -m <module> -v <module-version>
<BluesKaj> yah, that's to be aexpected , I got the same output with the 340 driver which is the recommended one for my card
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Added state, you mean?
<BluesKaj> no "Error! Invalid number of arguments passed
<lordievader> I suppose dpkg would call it aswell, FOAD could you give the output of 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-346'?
<BluesKaj> it rebuilds the modules, corrct, lordievader?
<FOAD> Stopping nvidia-persistenced
<FOAD> nvidia-persistenced: no process found
<FOAD> Done.
<FOAD> Removing all DKMS Modules
<FOAD> Done.
<FOAD> INFO:Enable nvidia-346
<FOAD> DEBUG:Parsing /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/put_your_quirks_here
<lordievader> Not exactly, it rebuilds dkms modules.
<FOAD> DEBUG:Parsing /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/lenovo_thinkpad
<FOAD> DEBUG:Parsing /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/dell_latitude
<lordievader> !paste | FOAD
<ubottu> FOAD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FOAD> Loading new nvidia-346-346.96 DKMS files...
<FOAD> Building only for 3.16.0-50-generic
<FOAD> Building for architecture x86_64
<FOAD> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<FOAD> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<FOAD> Sorry.
<lordievader> Arch wiki to the rescue. "dkms install -m nvidia -v 334.21 -k $(uname -r)" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dynamic_Kernel_Module_Support
<lordievader> FOAD: Anyhow what does dkms status say now?
<FOAD> bbswitch, 0.7, 3.13.0-65-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> bbswitch, 0.7, 3.16.0-50-generic, x86_64: built
<FOAD> fwts-efi-runtime-dkms, 14.03.01, 3.13.0-65-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> fwts-efi-runtime-dkms, 14.03.01, 3.16.0-50-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> nvidia-346, 346.96: added
<FOAD> vboxhost, 4.2.26, 3.13.0-65-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> vboxhost, 4.2.26, 3.16.0-50-generic, x86_64: installed
<FOAD> I screwed something up.
<lordievader> FOAD: Hmm, run 'sudo dkms -m nvidia -v 346.96 -k $(uname -r)' I guess.
<lordievader> Also provide us with the output ;)
<FOAD> No output.
<lordievader> Any change in the dkms status output?
<FOAD> No.
<lordievader> FOAD: Would it be the initramfs... sudo update-initramfs -uk all
<BluesKaj> lordievader, wonder if the nouveau driver should be blacklisted...never had to but in this case  who knows
<FOAD> sudo update-initramfs -uk all
<FOAD> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-50-generic
<FOAD> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-65-generic
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is blacklisted, else that would have been loaded and it isn't.
<BluesKaj> IC
<lordievader> FOAD: When you are done reboot.
<lordievader> But speaking of blacklisting... would both have been blacklisted?
<lordievader> FOAD: Can you check what is in /etc/modules/blacklist.conf?
<lordievader> Where does nvidia put its nouveau blacklist anyways?
<FOAD> /etc/modules is a file.
<FOAD> I will reboot now.
<lordievader> Wait, wut. /etc/modules should be a folder
<BluesKaj> lordievader, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<FOAD> Re.
<lordievader> Oh wait, I'm mixing it up with modprobe.d
<lordievader> FOAD: That should have been, what is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<FOAD> There is nothing about nouveau or nvidia in that file.
<lordievader> FOAD: Any other files in /etc/modprobe.d?
<FOAD> Sure, lots.
<lordievader> cat /etc/modprobe.d/*
<FOAD> http://pastebin.com/1FY0sWVf
<BluesKaj>  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf has the nouveau driver blacklisted
<lordievader> Oh what fun, both nouveau and nvidia are blacklisted...
<lordievader> FOAD: grep nvidia -Rn /etc/modprobe.d/*
<FOAD> http://pastebin.com/Y4jYYJD7
<lordievader> FOAD: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf /root && sudo update-initramfs -uk all
 * BluesKaj wonders if  "blacklist nvidia" blacklists all nvivia drivers, but I don't see the 346 driver listed
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-50-generic
<FOAD> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-65-generic
<FOAD> Is what it did.
<lordievader> FOAD: Good, reboot ;)
<FOAD> BRB.
<BluesKaj> wonder what could have generated this mess, afterall everything was fine up to last week
<FOAD> Re.
<lordievader> FOAD: And?
<FOAD> I don't see any difference.
<lordievader> Hmpf, does 'lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA' show any difference?
<FOAD> No.
<lordievader> dkms status, still lists it as 'added'?
<FOAD> Yes.
<lordievader> Hmpf...
 * lordievader is going afk, dinner
<FOAD> Okay.
<FOAD> Thanks for the help so far.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<FOAD> No such file!
<FOAD> I've got a nvidia-346_hybrid.conf if that helps.
<BluesKaj> FOAD, do you have hybrid graphics , intel and nvidia?
<FOAD> I have no idea.  lordievader said something about it too.
<FOAD> But I don't know.  Sorry.
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop or desktop
<FOAD> Desktop.
<BluesKaj> then hybrid graphics is unlikely
<BluesKaj> ok, pastebin nvidia-346_hybrid.conf
<FOAD> http://pastebin.com/Z5KyiVMt
<BluesKaj> FOAD, wonder if you removed nvidia-346 and reinstalled xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<FOAD> Nope.
<FOAD> Not recently at least.
<BluesKaj> what I mean is , I wonder if that might work for now 'til we can find the real peoblem
<FOAD> Oh okay.
<FOAD> I can do that.
<BluesKaj> gotta go in a few mins...our band has a practice/jam this afternoon
<FOAD> Okay, cool.
<FOAD> Have fun. :)
<FOAD> And thanks for the help so far.
<BluesKaj> np , hope the nouveau driver works for you, it's actually quite good
<lordievader> FOAD: To use the nouveau driver purge any nvidia driver. (And check if there is no blacklist nouveau going on in /etc/modprobe.d)
<nitogenac> hello everybody :)
<nitogenac> i have an question
<nitogenac> why when i want to install a new fresh Kubuntu over this, it every time stops at the beggining of Installation saying Creating system files and then just freezes on 33%
<nitogenac> and it not formaat this partition, and dont touch this version of Kubuntu :s
<dricce> help
<dajomu> Hi, I am running kubuntu 15.10 and I wonder if anyone knows why Dolphin cannot find my samba share. I get the error message "unable to find any workgroups on your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall"
<allen> Hi, 2 questions about Kubuntu 15.10  beta... 1) launching a program starts the window minimized. Is there a way to have windows appear normally, not minimized. 2) With the default theme is there a way to increase contrast of the task manager text? It's a bit hard to read.
<ubernoob> hi! anyone know how to remove entries from from the grub bootloader? also.. my Ksplash is not showing up anymore. any ideas? (kubuntu 15.10) thanks!
<mparillo> ubernoob: I like https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer but it looks as if there is no v version yet.
<ubernoob> mparillo: i tried to install that and it will not install ;/
<mparillo> Believe it or not, I installed vivid on a different partition and ran grub-customizer on it.
<ubernoob> LOL
<ubernoob> mparillo: thats not a bad idea!
<mparillo> There is good information here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Configuration but last time I used Arch, I could not even install x. But maybe you are capable.
#kubuntu 2015-10-11
<ubernoob> trying to install grub customizer to remove some menu entries for BURG bootloader. Heres where I ran into trouble. any ideas? thanks! https://paste.kde.org/pkaxexiip
<junfan> Anyone know what's required to have chrome use kde file dialogs? I re-installed today and now it's using crap GTK dialogs for file opening/saving.
<denza242> junfan: have "Use GTK+ theme"
<denza242> as far as I remember, for chrome, it always used KFileDialogue
<Idkidks> Hey I am noob, and I need some help real quick
<Idkidks> It's pretty simple I think
<Idkidks> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 14.1 (muon says no updates) but I want to update it to 15. And I can't seem to get it to show up.
<th3s3_3y3s> Where can the environment variables be set for terminal?
<th3s3_3y3s> .profile?
<th3s3_3y3s> Too late for CoffeeJ_
<th3s3_3y3s> Unless you want to go to CC
<CoffeeJ_> ? it is 08:55 cest here
<th3s3_3y3s> What time server?
<CoffeeJ_> kubuto pool org (if i remmber correct)
<th3s3_3y3s> Ever contemplated what it shall be like to have no more night.
<th3s3_3y3s> By the way where can the environment variables be set for terminal is it echo 'QTDIR=/usr/share/qtX/. >> .profile ?
<CoffeeJ_> no (not sure if i get you right my english sucks)
<CoffeeJ_> .profile should work it should get read by .bash_profile in most distros
<th3s3_3y3s> There is 33 chapters in a passion play and 12 hours in a day.
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: After setting does it need to be reloaded by logging out/in?
<CoffeeJ_> yes
<CoffeeJ_> or log in another terminal
<th3s3_3y3s> Pulling up xterm again disn't fix the problem.
<CoffeeJ_> no wait u can...
<CoffeeJ_> start a new bash and it should get it
<th3s3_3y3s> Attempting with gnome-terminal
<CoffeeJ_> now i remember on cmd line "source .profile"
<th3s3_3y3s> Reloads it?
<CoffeeJ_> yup
<CoffeeJ_> could check with "env|grep qt"
<Idkidks> So uh
<Idkidks> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 14.1 (muon says no updates) but I want to update it to 15. And I can't seem to get it to show up.
<th3s3_3y3s> make xconfig is persists to not pass the qt check looking for qmake
<th3s3_3y3s> remove is
<th3s3_3y3s> interesting how an s replaces is and the verb makes i
<Idkidks> I'm new to linux so I'm not even sure if that's directed at me.
<CoffeeJ_> apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade lkikdks
<th3s3_3y3s> verbs of violence trump constitutional rights
<th3s3_3y3s> so many inodes
<Idkidks> thanks.
<th3s3_3y3s> some of these inodes slay other inodes to install constitutions then come back and ignore it
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: So is it using distributed computing?
<CoffeeJ_> <- isn't a inode he is a brain in a jar on an alian ship
<th3s3_3y3s> Let us take over the ship then it looks like your on the same distributed antimatter containment ship.
<CoffeeJ_> like distributed arc cracking ?
<CoffeeJ_> could look up my fav tool cant remember right now win though
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: I can share the kernel with you if you assist in the building of it.
<CoffeeJ_> Elcomsoft Advanced Archive Password Recovery (ARCHPR)
<th3s3_3y3s> make xconfig is complaining of no qmake
<CoffeeJ_> try install qt from your pkg archive
<th3s3_3y3s> qmake is located in /usr/share/qt4/bin/qmake
<th3s3_3y3s> sourcing .profile with QTDIR=/usr/share/qt4/ doesn't fix the problem
<th3s3_3y3s> qt4 is installed
<CoffeeJ_> then add that path to your path in your .profile file "export PATH=/usr/share/qt4/bin:$PATH"
<th3s3_3y3s> qmake is also in /bin/qmake so why does it need the /usr path?
<CoffeeJ_> ok then add "export" before QTDIR
<CoffeeJ_> and try "make xconfig V=1" in the kernel top level dir
<th3s3_3y3s> V=1, same result
<th3s3_3y3s> export added
<CoffeeJ_> which version is your kernel ?
<th3s3_3y3s> 3.13 is the source working in
<CoffeeJ_> hmm ether try version 3.12.49 or 3.14.54
<th3s3_3y3s> After
<th3s3_3y3s> 3.14.54 is next step
<th3s3_3y3s> I can share this 3.13
<CoffeeJ_> found it
<th3s3_3y3s> 3.13 is what ubuntu packages
<CoffeeJ_> 3.13.3 ?
<th3s3_3y3s> 3.13.0
<CoffeeJ_> ok
<th3s3_3y3s> Unable to find the QT4 tool qmake
<CoffeeJ_> and if u run "qmake -v" everthing is fine ?
<th3s3_3y3s> It complains 'Unable to find the QT4 tool qmake' then claims no rule to make target .tmp_qtcheck is it the checker that is failing?
<CoffeeJ_> probably
<th3s3_3y3s> qmake -v lists another directory but responds
<CoffeeJ_> well iam on kubuntu 14.04 and 3.13.0 kernel xconfig works so its your qt installation thats the problem
<th3s3_3y3s> qt4-dbg is installing now over dialup
<CoffeeJ_> what "dpkg --get-selections|grep qmake" says?
<th3s3_3y3s> care for a quick game of quake? I wonder how much bandwidth 1 quake connection uses.
<CoffeeJ_> rocked the q3a with the shotgun long time ago on 640x480@16bit
<th3s3_3y3s> it responds qt4-qmake   install
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: I had dejavu playing Quake shareware.
<th3s3_3y3s> Spins op some antimatter memories.
<CoffeeJ_> then your probably also played doom right ?
<th3s3_3y3s> Improves lucidity.
<th3s3_3y3s> Not sure if I played doom while sitting on the throne.
<th3s3_3y3s> Being in more than one place at the same time.
<CoffeeJ_> try reinstall qt4 with "sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install qt4-default qt4-qmake"
<th3s3_3y3s> Ok CoffeeJ_ I will interrupt the qt4-dbg download.
<CoffeeJ_> dont need the *-dbg pkgs unless your crash reporter wants one and then it asks you to download it anways
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: --reinstall in not an option
<th3s3_3y3s> nor -y
<CoffeeJ_> what ? the cmd i gave you works on my kubuntu
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: yes the crash reporter wants it to send info about a crash talking to you musicbrains
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: this is ubuntu being converted to kubuntu
<CoffeeJ_> try "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: everything is upgraded
<CoffeeJ_> what says "apt-cache show apt|grep Version:"
<th3s3_3y3s> 1.0.1
<CoffeeJ_> only one line ?
<th3s3_3y3s> ubuntu2.6, 2.5, 2
<CoffeeJ_> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list @ pastebin.com pls ?
<th3s3_3y3s> us sources
<th3s3_3y3s> and other skynet repos
<th3s3_3y3s> By the way.
<th3s3_3y3s> Do you know how to check the ssl certificate the android facebook app uses?
<th3s3_3y3s> I'm guessing some hackers running facebook are trying to penetrate into My SkyNet.
<th3s3_3y3s> It looks like I am on a bogus facebook with a bunch of fake people.
<CoffeeJ_> take a look @ http://pastebin.com/zDRaCcjC
<CoffeeJ_> i could put a clean facebook.apk on my ftp for you ? want to ? th3s3_3y3s
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: I like the offer however confirming the ssl cert is the same cert I get on the desktop is desired
<th3s3_3y3s> Also I want to untrust DigiCERT
<th3s3_3y3s> Sometimes Man doesn't want to trust those working for him.
<CoffeeJ_> Try going Settings -> Security -> Trusted credentials. Here you should find a list of the both system and user certificates.
<th3s3_3y3s> Yes but thhis is after I find out if it is using the same cert being sent to the desktop.
<CoffeeJ_> does it show the serial for the cert ? check those and the sha/md5 sum of the cert
<th3s3_3y3s> The app doesn't display that. I am looking for somwthing like the location to look at it from terminal emulator.
<CoffeeJ_> try run openssl in cmd shell if android has it ?
<th3s3_3y3s> It doesn't garuntee the app is connecting to the same thing openssl does.
<th3s3_3y3s> I have to look into the app.
<th3s3_3y3s> With auto updates it is nothing to hardcode alternate facebook addresses into the app,
<th3s3_3y3s> I can go back to the factory default facebook but then the thing keeps bugging about updates.
<th3s3_3y3s> It looks like I have the mortal combat edition.
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: I take it you are a mortal?
<th3s3_3y3s> I have plans to use facebook as a registry for my verified biometric identities.
<CoffeeJ_> this will probably come usefull http://bit.ly/1QhTVYp
<th3s3_3y3s> probably?
<th3s3_3y3s> This is a red flag word.
<CoffeeJ_> oooh doo damn me
<th3s3_3y3s> Whoa there horsie.
<th3s3_3y3s> Wild horses have all kinds of probably.
<CoffeeJ_> well i have to admid i bricked my tablet by disrupting the flash process so iam not much into android
<th3s3_3y3s> scatter may have caught you
<th3s3_3y3s> What scatter does is complicate the flashing process.
<CoffeeJ_> what "apt-get -v" say ? (going back  to the kernel thing)
<th3s3_3y3s> 1.0.1ubuntu2
<CoffeeJ_> then "sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall qt4-default qt4-qmake" should work
<th3s3_3y3s> it is amd64
<th3s3_3y3s> compiled , what is yours?
<CoffeeJ_> that doesnt matter
<th3s3_3y3s> If it wasn't compiled with those features it matters.
<th3s3_3y3s> E: command line option --reinstall is not understood
<CoffeeJ_> apt-get -v is "1.0.1ubuntu2" and apt-cache show apt|grep Version: says Version: 1.0.1ubuntu2.10
<CoffeeJ_> Version: 1.0.1ubuntu2.5
<CoffeeJ_> Version: 1.0.1ubuntu2
<th3s3_3y3s> see your on 2.10
<th3s3_3y3s> Here it has 2.6
<CoffeeJ_> copy my sources list from http://pastebin.com/zDRaCcjC and then run apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade
<th3s3_3y3s> I don't really want the german.
<CoffeeJ_> then change the de to us then
<CoffeeJ_> or whatever plac your living
<th3s3_3y3s> hebrew, greek, and latin is my only language of interest
<CoffeeJ_> esperanto was missing
<th3s3_3y3s> they are all derivitives
<th3s3_3y3s> Except for some which attempt compute errors.
<th3s3_3y3s> No tounge that rises angainst thee shall prosper.
<CoffeeJ_> c x86asm and il are my languages o intresst
<th3s3_3y3s> Well back to the qmake problem.
<th3s3_3y3s> I can try and install the dev package.
<CoffeeJ_> apt now on version 2.10 ?
<th3s3_3y3s> Why is it necisarry?
<CoffeeJ_> cuz it supports "--reinstall"
<th3s3_3y3s> I can just run install again.
<th3s3_3y3s> It isnt necisarry to add --reinstall.
<CoffeeJ_> wont update if the pkg is set on hold
<th3s3_3y3s> installing again isnt going to do anything different
<th3s3_3y3s> qmake is there
<th3s3_3y3s> All it does is unzip precompiled binaries.
<th3s3_3y3s> And config files.
<CoffeeJ_> well somethings wrong with your qt4 install it works on my pc
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: there was agreement it can be the "checker"
<CoffeeJ_> ...and update lib dirs
<CoffeeJ_> only until i retraced your steps and it worked
<th3s3_3y3s> ok removing the added line from .profile and installing qt4 again
<lordievader> Good morning.
<th3s3_3y3s> task complete
<CoffeeJ_> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey CoffeeJ_
<th3s3_3y3s> same result
<th3s3_3y3s> the source doesn't find qmake
<CoffeeJ_> can you pastebin the output of "make distclean&& make xconfig V=1" please so i can check ?
<th3s3_3y3s> what does make distclean do?
<CoffeeJ_> removes any cfg obj files and stuff (clean source dir)
<CoffeeJ_> have you installed the kernel source from apt ?
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: is it going to be a problem if it is run from user mockbuild?
<CoffeeJ_> mockbuild a regulary user or a build tool ?
<th3s3_3y3s> wvCV8mXw
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: sudoer
<CoffeeJ_> aah
<th3s3_3y3s> see what happened?
<CoffeeJ_> in the top level source dir run "sudo chown -R mockbuild:mockbuild *" and try again
<CoffeeJ_> "fatal error: opening dependency file scripts/basic/.fixdep.d: Permission denied" is the error
<CoffeeJ_> btw you dont need sudo to run make <foo>
<th3s3_3y3s> 4LeDC7Pg
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: It is why I created mockbuild make distclean wanted sudo
<CoffeeJ_> run "apt-get install libqt4-dev"
<th3s3_3y3s> I did that earlier "resolve generated breaks" the package system is complaining about missing deps for gnome online account plugins
<th3s3_3y3s> empathy and cheese stuff
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s: Are you trying to build something that is in the repo? If so you can install the build dependencies through apt.
<CoffeeJ_> can u temporarily drop the empathy stuff cuz make xconfig needs the libarys for qt so its a show stoper if you cant install them
<th3s3_3y3s> What command runs the download only I can install it manually with dpkg -i
<th3s3_3y3s> The dependency resolver breaks the system.
<CoffeeJ_> apt-get download <foo> && dpkg -i <foo>*.deb
<th3s3_3y3s> I have a downed MBP due to following this sort of working with the resolver system
<th3s3_3y3s> processing
<CoffeeJ_> but it wont probably install without force which realy breaks the dependency system
<th3s3_3y3s> Is ubuntu studio still going?
<th3s3_3y3s> The system is already broke.
<th3s3_3y3s> There is no need for cheese to have unresolved dependencies.
<CoffeeJ_> is a backup of your settings/data and a fresh kubutu iso an option ?
<th3s3_3y3s> The peers have been lost on the kubuntu iso. Restoring backups is just as tedious.
<th3s3_3y3s> I'd rather not reinstall.
<CoffeeJ_> hmm well "dselect" migth fix your dep problems ?
<th3s3_3y3s> What is dselect?
<CoffeeJ_> another cli pkg tool like apt
<CoffeeJ_> brb
<th3s3_3y3s> so what is going to happen if I do -f
<CoffeeJ_> you break the dependencies and your leaving safe ground
<th3s3_3y3s> now libqt4-dbg lost it's resume file
<th3s3_3y3s> ok it didn't but it wasn't calculated in the size of the get
<th3s3_3y3s> Does quassel have distributed irc link built in?
<CoffeeJ_> afraid no
<CoffeeJ_> dunno
<th3s3_3y3s> Did you install lunar?
<th3s3_3y3s> I have to exersize my mind for not relying on sight.
<CoffeeJ_> no
<th3s3_3y3s> Stay away from lunar.
<CoffeeJ_> like lunar the calendar pkg or like lunar linux ?
<th3s3_3y3s> lunar linux
<CoffeeJ_> oh-k
<CoffeeJ_> might try arch sometime cuz i like linuxfromscratch book
<th3s3_3y3s> what book?
<CoffeeJ_> www.linuxfromscratch.org/ sorry for advertising
<th3s3_3y3s> I tried to do it before but it installs a bunch of extra junk when using the updated books.
<CoffeeJ_> like what junk ?
<th3s3_3y3s> The hard part is recompiling the compilers.
<CoffeeJ_> started lfs compiling off a debian live iso
<th3s3_3y3s> One has to run DDC for a while.
<lordievader> CoffeeJ_: Or try Gentoo, Gentoo is great :D
<th3s3_3y3s> Don't use gentoo.
<CoffeeJ_> will check lordievader
<th3s3_3y3s> It is a worse version of lunar.
<lordievader> I don't know Lunar. But Gentoo is great. Along with Arch they got some very good documentation.
<CoffeeJ_> hmm source distro well perhaps i can stuff my -Os to firefox then ...
<CoffeeJ_> th3s3_3y3s kernel happy now with qt libs ?
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: Have you been involved with a pastoral Bible study?
<CoffeeJ_> naaah i beleve in rebirth karma and that my mind will float around space when i die
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: qt libs, no I didnt run the -f staying on safe ground for now. Until I image the system.
<th3s3_3y3s> It is why you need Pastoral care CoffeeJ_
<CoffeeJ_> thank you very much but thank you
<CoffeeJ_> but i need a FPGA realy my wlans are all encrypted
<th3s3_3y3s> You can convert and become an effective soldier
<xela2244> hi, leafpad won't change color, when i change gtk theme. i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<xela2244> seems like is using color scheme, but when i change color scheme nothing happens
<CoffeeJ_> th3s3_3y3s have you rooted your android ?
<th3s3_3y3s> Can a deb be unpacked without telling dpkg?
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s: Yes, ar.
<xela2244> how to i change leafpad colors, gtk theme is not working
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: there is an app that grants root. I will recompile the whole system after the linux system is running well to work from.
<th3s3_3y3s> lordievader: does it unpack everything the same way dpkg does?
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s: I think dpkg calls ar in the process, so yes.
<CoffeeJ_> http://tinyurl.com/kkodzkr will show the cert infos and allow to change them th3s3_3y3s
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: it was removed
<th3s3_3y3s> I was using pastebin
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ_: the cert manager on the phone iis fine
<th3s3_3y3s> It is a problem when the apps update and compile in certs
<th3s3_3y3s> You're playing mortal combat without Christ
<th3s3_3y3s> musicbrains I don't want to lose you
<th3s3_3y3s> we don't need to support any mortal combat with I present
<th3s3_3y3s> all governments are now moving into extermination mode
<th3s3_3y3s> the unmortal Priesthood is going to be revealed in all Glory
<th3s3_3y3s> the european union has already started voting on pulling the plug of your situation CoffeeJ_
<th3s3_3y3s> the High Priesthood is also immortal
<th3s3_3y3s> And nonmortal
<th3s3_3y3s> All at the same time.
<th3s3_3y3s> And Eternity is norn in the bosom of GOD.
<th3s3_3y3s> What is the tar command to use the paths from / instead of cwd?
<th3s3_3y3s> If I do tar xvf it is going to unpack the paths to cwd.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<th3s3_3y3s> now it is looking for qt4/bin/moc CoffeeJ
<myXdied> Guys, can I transfer my home folder from OpenSuse to Kubuntu without problems or would it cause issues?
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ: yours didn't look for moc and not find it?
<myXdied> Downloading the Kubuntu image right now
<myXdied> I loved opensuse until it started giving me the middle finger
<CoffeeJ> no it did look and found
<th3s3_3y3s> the libqt4-dev is unpacked and it found qmake apparently but not moc
<CoffeeJ> th3s3_3y3s:  pkg libqt4-dev-bin is missing
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ: the download command is removed from my .bash_history why?
<CoffeeJ> overwritten perhaps too low buffer
<CoffeeJ> or edited
<CoffeeJ> th3s3_3y3s:  sudo apt-get downlod libqt4-dev-bin
<th3s3_3y3s> the edited part is what conscerns me
<th3s3_3y3s> I disabled cups making ipv6 calls.
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ: has it been disabled there?
<CoffeeJ> how does that relate to our qt pro th3s3_3y3s ?
<CoffeeJ> +b
<plshelpsomeone> guys guys guys guys, is it safe to transfer/use my home folder from opensuse AGAIN in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Pici, no need to transfer, just set the mountpoint in manaul partitioning during the install
<BluesKaj> plshelpsomeone,^
<BluesKaj> sorry Pici , wrong nick
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ: and it is up!
<th3s3_3y3s> CoffeeJ: if I open xterm what command can I use to drop out of gnome and have a blank X display with the xterm only?
<joh__> is kubuntu good i think of doing a dule boot
<th3s3_3y3s> no but good is hard to make
<th3s3_3y3s> What other options have you joh__?
<th3s3_3y3s> Looks like the source does not come with K10 instructions.
<CoffeeJ> you have to edit the x cfg files so it starts xterm instead of your session/desktop manager th3s3_3y3s
<Vtec234> hello, i have problems running spotify. konsole says it's missing libgcrypt.so.11 shared library, so i installed libgcrypt11-dev with apt-get, but it stilldoesnt work
<Vtec234> what can i do to fix this?
<lordievader> From what I remember it needed a different version of that library, but details elude me.
<Vtec234> i found some lib @ http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgcrypt11 but apt-get cant find it
<lordievader> I believe I ultimately pulled it from a different version of Ubuntu.
<Vtec234> do i need to add some source?
<lordievader> Vtec234: No install just the package.
<Vtec234> lordievader: apt-get can't find package libgcrypt11
<lordievader> Vtec234: Download the package and install it with dpkg.
<BluesKaj> Vtec234,  http://tipsonubuntu.com/2015/04/24/install-spotify-in-ubuntu-15-04-fix-not-launch-issue/
<Vtec234> oh, that was much easier, i was about to sudo make install it. works now, thanks
<excalibr> Trouble with kubuntu-ci repo
<excalibr> > trying to overwrite '/usr/share/templates/linkPath.desktop', which is also in package libkonq5-templates 4:15.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa6
<excalibr> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kio_5.15.0+git20151011.0307+15.04-0_i386.deb (--unpack):
<excalibr>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/templates/linkPath.desktop', which is also in package libkonq5-templates 4:15.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa
<excalibr> Any idea how force it to overwrite the file anyway
<th3s3_3y3s> delete it
<excalibr> passing -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" to apt seems to do the trick
<Unit193> !find /usr/share/templates/linkPath.desktop
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/templates/linkPath.desktop does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> excalibr: Or the short version: dpkg --force-overwrite ;)
<excalibr> \o/
<steffen> Hey, can anybody tell me where installed Window decorations are located ?
<BluesKaj> steffen, on 15.04 ?
<steffen> BluesKaj: I'm on 15.10, so it will be some version of the KDe 5
<BluesKaj> system settings>application style
<steffen> The thing is, I want to edit the colors of the window decoration slightely, so I need to locate them on the filesystem.
<BluesKaj> steffen,  /usr/share/kservices5/settings-appearance-applicationstyle.desktop , open it with root permissions
<th3s3_3y3s> It is almost Christmas here agin in nexus ribbon
<th3s3_3y3s> I hope you liked my Christmas gift to you
<th3s3_3y3s> I like your gift
<steffen> BluesKaj: Awesome. But how can I edit the colors? Am i suppose to be able to execute the .desktop file ?
<BluesKaj> steffen, no idea, i don't fool much with .desktop files , prefer the gui because I'm not worried too much about finessing eye candy
<steffen> BluesKaj: I guess I'm a bit OCD about colors. I'm trying to get the window decorations to match the GTK orion color scheme. But it might be easier to just edit the GTK theme. http://imgur.com/UBXCniv
<th3s3_3y3s> You can't handle the truth!
<th3s3_3y3s> By His wounds you're healed.
<jubo2> Hello and thanks thanks for the great free libre OS
<jubo2> I managed to disable audio from working by toying around with JACK and ALSA-> PulseAudio -> JACK bridge
<jubo2> now neither my external nor my built in soundcard are working
<th3s3_3y3s> What software is used to do video editing of vob files?
<jubo2> Installed Cadence. Tested the JACK and the bridge and I had full GNU/Linukka karaoke capability.. only to lead to all sound being broken
<BluesKaj> jack with pulse makes for a messy aud io setup
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Yeah but If you wanna karaoke you gotta do it
<jubo2> 11 nights till Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> I cannot be without sound for friggen 11 nights
<BluesKaj> I don't karaoke, we play real music to sing with ;-)
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I'd like to do that too
<BluesKaj> buy a cheap karoke machine , pulse and jack aren't worth the trouble
<jubo2> yeah well the most urgent thing now is to restore audio capacity of any kind
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Do you think we all are texy techies bathing in cashmoneys like you?
<BluesKaj> quickest way is dump pulse, and use alsa directly
<jubo2> BluesKaj: how does I do that?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt purge pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils, then reboot
<BluesKaj> also purge pulseaudio* if you need to
<jubo2> BluesKaj: and you think that will lead to sound working again?
<jubo2> I'm storing the command so I can undo it
<jubo2> what's the difference between 'purge' and 'remove' btw?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, unless you have an intel audio chip then you won't hear any audio drom flash on websites, HTML5 sites work , like youtube mostly does
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I have an intel audio chip
<jubo2> and an external M-Audio Mobile Pre USB card too
<BluesKaj> purge gets rid of the config files and links to other audio apps
<jubo2> BluesKaj: you are seriously recommending that.. are you doing this anyways or being aware that I intend to install clean 15.10 by-side
<jubo2> in 11 nights time
<BluesKaj> you'll need pulse for thje m-audio I'm quite sure. My m-audio audiophile 192 card needed pulse for website flash audio
<jubo2> so you are recommending I irrevocably break the current set-up?
<jubo2> just because some setting somewhere is wrong and the JACK nor ALSA are working as expected
<jubo2> I should be able to change from ALSA to JACK and back, no?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, well you asked and I answered, it's up to you to do what you think is best considering you have 2 audio cards
<jubo2> how about I remove JACK and hope that ALSA kicks in?
<BluesKaj> dunno, myexperience with jack was too confusing so i don't bother with it
<BluesKaj> alsa is always enabled, remember it's the basis of linux audio, jack is a fancy' set of plugins
<excalibr> By the way, any idea why now I have 2 audio applets in sys tray after installing kubuntu-ci repo
<jubo2> I think I '/j #cadence' and '/j #jack' and see if there is help there
<BluesKaj> excalibr, yes one is kmix and the other is pulseaudio volume control
<BluesKaj> jubo2, probly a good idea to join #jack
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yeah.. I'm there explaining my problem .. or what I know of it
<jubo2> there is no #cadence channel btw
<BluesKaj> never tried #cadence chat iirc
<golabc> ctrl-shift-u does not work for me.
<BluesKaj> golabc, what's that supposed to do?
<golabc> BluesKaj: unicode input
<MoonUnit`> just tried the vivid radeon and ati xserver-xorg debs on wily and it fixes the screen rotation problem.
<MoonUnit`> one of the amd devs added a patch to try and fix it but sadly it doesn't.
<Vtec234> hello, i'm at a bit of a loss here, my X server completely flipped out and won't start. i'm on Kubuntu 15.04. what i was doing last time it worked: installing steam from steam-latest.deb, and then the dialog appeared saying plasma crashed, do i want to restart it? unfortunately i closed it without restarting. then i rebooted the system and after inputting the password, the screen was black with only an outline of the bottom panel.
<Vtec234> so i restarted and in recovery mode, ran dpkg
<Vtec234> it updated kubuntu-desktop and deleted some irrelevant stuff. now when i log in, the screen is black for some time, and then throws me back to the welcome, passwordi nput screen
<Vtec234> i managed to open the gui once by running sudo startx in tty5 (ctrl+alt+f5), but now startx and sudo startx both fail
<Vtec234> so what can i try to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Vtec234, first of all, don't use sudo to startx,  then try using the kernel other than the default in grub and update and upgrade in the VT/TTY, then startx
<Vtec234> BluesKaj: i'm not sure if i understood correctly. what do you mean by "update and upgrade"?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Vtec234> ah, update xorg? and run it with an older kernel from grub?
<Vtec234> or not xorg, all of them. so what i'm going to do is run in recovery mode using kernel -15 (default is -30) and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then boot normally and startx
<BluesKaj> Vtec234, there may be some mesa-utils upgrades if you have it installed, recommend you install it due to the OPenGL troubles I had earlier
<Vtec234> that is possible, the steam installer downloaded some libgl and mesa stuff
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot after the upgrades unless there's new kernel being installed
<BluesKaj> or upgraded
<Vtec234> alright, does it also make sense to purge .XAuthority files?
<BluesKaj> Vtec234, yes it's possible mesa-utils is installed with steam, I'm not sure, but try insalling it anyway
<BluesKaj> Vtec234, i don't fool with xauthority
<Vtec234> okay then, i'll leave it alone. i'll try these and check if it works
<Vtec234> so i managed to restore my kde-desktop by purging .config .cache .kde and .somethingelseiforgot. not very nice to do, but luckily i haven't configured much yet. also had to delete .Xauthority. moral: don't launch dolphin file manager as sudo, it messes permissions up
<abrahams> Yikes
<abrahams> You couldn't fix it by chown / chmod on those directories?
<Vtec234> eh, probably could try something like that, but i'm not too good with how permissions wok, so i just moved them to temp directories
<BluesKaj> odd Xauthority here has barely one entry and has nothing to do with any gpu driver
<Vtec234> yeah, but like i said i stupidly opened /home with dolphin as root, and it changed permissions so that xauth couldnt open it
<BluesKaj>  yup, a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing with dot files
<sigil> hello I'm trying to figure out if one of my USB devices is broken, but the USB Devices panel is... not working? It only lists hubs, when I have a keyboard, mouse, and webcam. When I plug in/remove my USB thumb stick, my webcam gets added/removed from the list?
<BluesKaj> ickle_, lsusb ?
<BluesKaj> oops sigil^
<sigil> Ok yes I tried lsusb and that is much more populated.
<sigil> Out of curiosity what would cause the GUI not to work correctly? Is my config bad?
<sigil> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> sigil, which gui?
<sigil> BluesKaj: It looks like the command is "kcmshell4 kcmusb"
<sigil> BluesKaj: It's a KDE GUI list of USB devices, but for me it's only listing hubs (and sometimes my webcame when I plug in some other devices).
<sigil> BluesKaj: https://paste.debian.net/315387/ I get the same error about the ibus-deamon whether I run with sudo or not. I tried a ps | grep, but there are no processes with "ibus".
<sigil> reboot
<sigil> I installed ibus and the error message is gone, but the list is still the same.
<BluesKaj> sigil, i ran kcmusb in krunner  and a gui showed up withj my listed devices, is that the one you mean ?
<sigil> BluesKaj: Yes.
<sigil> Note to self: file uploads on paste.debian.net are for text files, not screenshots.
<BluesKaj> sigil, installed ibus and I get the error after sudo ibus list-engine
<BluesKaj> (ibus list-engine:5016): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/kaj/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<BluesKaj> Can't connect to IBus.
<BluesKaj> that's rather strange
<sigil> BluesKaj: For me "sudo ibus list-engine" worked fine.
<sigil> BluesKaj: I was asked to reboot aftering installing ibus though.
<BluesKaj> oh ok
<sigil> BluesKaj: Oh no. I had to scroll up. I have the warning about ownership too.
<BluesKaj> ok rebooting
<BluesKaj> bah, same warning so i removed ibus
<sigil> BluesKaj: Yeah. Installing ibus made no difference for kcmusb at all.
<sigil> BluesKaj: Should I try asking in #kde?
<sigil> Although this chat looks like it's a lot of the same people.
<BluesKaj> why not sigil, there are some helpful knowlegeable ppl there
<z4m4r174n> i can't find repository for kubuntu 14.10
<z4m4r174n> http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<z4m4r174n> some solution??
<z4m4r174n> http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<krytarik> !14.10 | z4m4r174n
<ubottu> z4m4r174n: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<FOAD_> Nee, fout.
<FOAD_> Oops wrong channel.
<Finetundar> Anyone know the name of 14.04?
<denza242> Finetundar: 14?
<Unit193> Trusty.
<Finetundar> Thanks Unit193
<Idkidks> Hey guys
<Idkidks> So I'm a bit of a noob
<Idkidks> I seem to, on new installs, to be getting kernel panic
<Idkidks> no init found
<Idkidks> k15 and u15.
<Idkidks> used default and upstart
<Idkidks> no one?
<robotdevil> I am using kubuntu lts. I cannot see the little klipper icon in systray anymore
<robotdevil> I also cannot seeing it auto hiding anywhere either
#kubuntu 2016-10-10
<Anja> does anyone have any idea how Qt finds its default theme on ubuntu?
<naught101_> How do I prevent kde system sounds from increasing the device volume in Pulseaudio?
<naught101_> Hrm.. looks like switching phonon to use gstreamer might help: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=200378
<naught101_> YAS. It did, and without even rebooting.
<naught101_> though now system sounds trigger ducking of other audio... sigh
<DarinMiller> naught101_: good find! I have the same issue.
<naught101_> DarinMiller: note I also already had flat-volumes set to no
<DarinMiller> naught101_: OK, I will play with it....
<DarinMiller> hmmm, where do you set flat-volumes to "no"?
<DarinMiller> nevermind.... followed the link and sub-link above and found the location
<naught101_> hrm... maybe it didn't work after all..
<naught101_> maybe after a restart
<DarinMiller> Earlier I had tried playing the notification sound from the Sys settings -> Multimedia -> Audio & Vid tab, then using the PA volume setting to adjust volume, but the volum level is not retained...
<marilyn> I just installed vobcopy but it complains that there's no CSS library.
<IrcsomeBot1> InvisaMage was removed by: InvisaMage
<marilyn> I figured it out. I did reconfigure of libdvd-pkg
<pragomer_1> I have no video-thumb-preview in dolphin under kubuntu 16.04. I installed ffmpegthumbnailer,kffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbs, mplayerthumbs.
<pragomer_1> any idea?
<pragomer_1> ok.. I got it myself:
<pragomer_1> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/
<pragomer_1> helped !
<teledyn> is there a way to disable dragging/moving of tabs in konsole?
<teledyn> i accidentally detach them all the time :-(
<josselin> salut ça boume la room?
<valorie> !fr | josselin
<ubottu> josselin: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<omkar_> Hi Guys I am not able to generate an entry for mint linux which is alredy present in the system
<omkar_> I just repaired my grub using boot repair from kubuntu live cd
<omkar_> when i run  grub-mkconfig it does say it found linux mint but didn't wrote anything abt that in grub.cfg
<omkar_> can anybody help me with this prob
<BluesKaj_> howdy folks
<Smurphy> Morning.
<BluesKaj_> Ḿorning Smurphy
<tubilla> hispano
<jacklinux> Good Morning!
<jacklinux> how do I update the ubuntu 14:04 to 16:04?
<jacklinux> Good Morning!
<jacklinux> how do I update the ubuntu 14:04 to 16:04?
<Smurphy> do-release-upgrade ???
<hateball> jacklinux: in a terminal, "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<hateball> jacklinux: but the GUI should also offer you an update
<jacklinux> It is to make the apper?
<jacklinux> I think I have problems with the software sources.
<jacklinux> GUI is not giving me that option.
<BluesKaj_> jacklinux, open the update manager and disable LTS Only upgrades
<BluesKaj_> oops sorry jacklinux enable LTS only
<jacklinux> ok! i'll try.
<jacklinux> I did. But not climbed the pop-up update.
<jacklinux> okkkkk!
<jacklinux> the pup-up rose
<jacklinux> thank's guys
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<hateball> hello
<ForgeAus> I'm having a problem with gnustep I think I installed things in the wrong order or something, still even reinstalling every dependancy and adding stuff I found in references it doesn't help, the problem is about moving BitstreamCharter.nfont/ in the install script doesn't find it existing...
<ForgeAus> but it doesn't give a full path to where it expected it or anything
<hi2u> when i click url links in chat windows, it tries to open with StarUML application, how can i set it global to browser?
<hi2u> when i click url links in chat windows, it tries to open with StarUML application, how can i set it global to browser?
<Smurphy> BTW - Does Sieve filter management now work in kmail ???
<mgolden_> hi2u: Start Menu -> Settings -> System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<IrcsomeBot1> Alemiisa was removed by: Alemiisa
<hi2u> www.google.com
<hi2u> mgolden: didnt work
<hi2u> that url still tries application StarUML
<hi2u> cant find dispatcher settings
<dei__> hello how can I contribute to open source code? I am new and I don't know where to  start
<ForgeAus> yay, success.. I got KDE running under Services for Linux (needed mostly a dbus tweak)
<ForgeAus> its not pretty... lots of errors and stuff but it is mostly functioning
<user|79181> anyone on?
<hi2u> yes
<forgeaus_> just to prove it... here I am :) ... in konversation :)
<BluesKaj_>  user|79181, just ask your question
<user|79181> i'm having trouble understanding the difference between kubuntu and kde neon
<BluesKaj_> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<user|79181> ok
<Guest21627> Hi every one i just get started
<dylan> ayy
<user|42766> Could anyone please help me with wifi on kubuntu 16.04
<user|42766> I have network adapter Intel wireless-ac 7265
<user|42766> WiFi is not working and I didn't found the solution
<mgolden_> hi2u: What are you using for chat?
<heinkel_111> I am trying to upgrade kubuntu 15.10 ---> 16.04.1 but apparently the upgrader fails to locate som packages, problem with some depositories
<heinkel_111> is there an authorized way to renew /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<vip> hi ho, how to "save" view in file dialogs? e.g. when saving files. I've got huge icons, but I want it smaller, and don't want to ctrl+scroll every time
<vip> any hints?
<vip> oh, it is `kdialog`
<heinkel_111> is there a kubuntu package that is omparable to update-manager-core for ubuntu?
<heinkel_111> comparable...
<heinkel_111> seems like this works from the command line, not in the muon gui
#kubuntu 2016-10-11
<c_> hey alguien conoce Radit?
<Guest33589> alguien vive?
<Smurphy> todos muertos...
<user|73583> guys
<kahuna> some spanish speker helper?
<hateball> !es | kahuna
<ubottu> kahuna: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kahuna> thnks
<kahuna> hola tengo problemas con el parpadeo de ventanas en el kubuntu 16.4
<kahuna> no encuentro las opciones avanzadas de los efectos de escritorio
<hi2u> kahuna: tipo /join #ubuntu-es
<kahuna> sorry me equivoque
<kahuna> hi nobody in ubuntu-es
<kahuna> I have flickering window borders and elements when moving it
<kahuna> i use the plasma 5.5
<hi2u> sounds like a problem with your graphic driver
<cojack> kahuna: g.card?
<kahuna> amd radeon HD 6xxx
<kahuna> im runnin with no probles Steams games on Gnome
<cojack> did you change rendering backend?
<kahuna> no
<cojack> could you check? Settings ->Display and Monitor -> Compositor
<kahuna> ok
<kahuna> yes im there
<kahuna> ok i think i fix
<cojack> kahuna: u're welcome
<kahuna> o noo the flick start again =(
<hateball> kahuna: you may want to use the kubuntu backports PPA if you are using regular 16.04
<hateball> it fixes much bad stuff
<hateball> or upgrade to 16.10 when it releases in a few days :)
<kahuna> how i use this backports PPA
<hateball> kahuna: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<kahuna> s
<kahuna> downloading..
<kahuna> i should restart the pc after this?
<hateball> kahuna: yea
<kahuna> so much downloads what it is xD
<kahuna> new kernel?
<hateball> kahuna: well it's updated kde/plasma packages mostly
<hateball> that's what is in the PPA at any rate
<hateball> but you may have had updates pending from the official repos as well
<kahuna> ok so
<kahuna> after this download/executing  sudo apt-get update
<kahuna> and then sudo apt-get upgrade true?
<hateball> kahuna: What do you mean?
<hateball> The string I gave you does all that
<hateball> apt is used instead of apt-get from 16.04
<hateball> although you can still use apt-get of course
<hateball> apt just shows progress bars and such things
<kahuna> ok
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<tibi> is there some integration with screen orientation sensors? I have a yoga laptop, which can function as a tablet
<kahuna> hi i just want say thanks the help/ with backports the ploblem stop
<kahuna> someone know a tutorial for run the steam on PlayOnLinux with the 16.4
<hi2u> try www.google.com
<hateball> kahuna: make sure you install the microsoft fonts in wine/playonlinux, other than that the install of steam was the same as on linux as I recall it
<Not_a_Robot_> tibi: how is the support for your laptop? I wanted to buy one but I was afraid about having a lot of issues being impossible to use the hardware in a proper way
<tibi> Not_a_Robot_: the laptop works fine. I'm using KDE Neon Plasma 5.8 on it. The biggest thing I remember having to tweak was the touchpad sensitivity/acceleration and so on
<tibi> lots of parameters there that I've had to bump up, and I'm still not pleased
<tibi> also, the touchscreen support is very much superior in Windows 10
<tibi> there are some plugins for chrome and firefox to improve that, but it's still not at the level of windows
<tibi> another thing, in windows I was able to configure the laptop to go to hibernation on lid close. No such obvious thing in Linux
<cojack> tibi: you can set up this behavoiur
<cojack> in System Settings -> Power managment
<cojack> there are settings for lid, power btn, etc.. check :)
<tibi> cojack: I know where to find them. I only had the option to go to sleep
<tibi> no option to hibernate
<cojack> yep, only Suspend
 * cojack was curious why they remove this option
<cojack> tibi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761394/why-isnt-hibernate-in-ubuntu-16-04-working-and-how-to-fix-it
<tibi> cojack: thanks for the pointers!
<cojack> np, u'r welcome
<tibi> I wonder if it's possible to fake the touchscreen as a pointing device (something like a wacom)
<tibi> because maybe then it would properly react to touch events, instead of just moving the cursor to that location
<black-knight_> hi all
<forgeaus> there was something interesting I noticed just recently... can't believe I didn't think of it before, but that BASH subsystem in windows (Windows services for Linux - beta ) shouldn't be called that it doesn't have the Linux part (because there's no kernel used for it)... the program that starts bash is some kind of kernel emulator kinda reverse-wine-like I guess...  but it most definitely is not Linux lol - the userland and rest of
<forgeaus> the distro however is ubuntu
<Not_a_Robot_> Guys, how can I "hibernate"? "Suspend to Hard Disk"?
<Not_a_Robot_> Please
<fml_> i dont use it
<fml_> but google may help you
<Not_a_Robot_> Nope, Google is evil fml_
<fml_> well
<fml_> duckduckgo.com
<Not_a_Robot_> fml_: sudo pm-hibernate
<Not_a_Robot_> that does not wokr
<Not_a_Robot_> maaan
<Not_a_Robot_> I need that feature
<Not_a_Robot_> I have to reboot, we will continue this conversation, don't worry.
<pedahzur> Heeelp! :)  I have a reproducible crash in Akregator and I'm trying to submit a bug report.  It says the stack trace isn't useful. I've installed kdelibs5-dbg, but it still says it's not enough. There is no kdepim-dbg package (this is Kubuntu Backports).  Where do I find more/enough debug symbols?
<fml_> im not the one who gonna help u
<fml_> lots of people online
<fml_> no one react
<fml_> strang
<fml_> e*
#kubuntu 2016-10-12
<yotux>  I did a upgrade to 16.04 my kernel is stuck on 14.04 old kernel any ideas
<pedahzur> yotux: "stuck?"  After the upgrade, did you try a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<pedahzur> How did you do the upgrade? I did the 'do-release-upgrade' process, and it upgraded everything, including the kernel.
<yotux> pedahzur: I went back to 14.04 I also use Vestcp so I am stuck at 14.04 for a while
<yotux> but yes I tried both of the above commands
<valorie> the magic one after that is usually `sudo apt install -f` where f=fix
<yotux> good to know
<KsChoice> I just tried out my logitech C920 webcam on my Kubuntu 16.04 install. dmesg shows USB is recognized. Cheese says it sees nothing though. I install guvcview, which shows the cam working perfectly. I check system settings > multimedia > audo and video > video recording, and I see nothing there. I open a google hangout and the video starts, and after 5 seconds, the camera shuts off.. I turn it on again and 5 seconds later, its off again.. Is there
<KsChoice> anybody with similar experiences, and how can I fix this?
<KsChoice> And how could I get the webcam to show up on the system settings media window?
<KsChoice> Anybody here with experience in webcam problemsn?
<CosmoP> h
<Not_a_Robot> Sooo, can someone help me to be able to hibernate my computer, please?
<cosmos> hi there
<cosmos> already 101 votes, maybe you can add some more: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364956
<ubottu> KDE bug 364956 in panels: information "Add option to keep music/video preview, when mouse hover somewhere else" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<soee_> cosmos: hi, this is not Kubuntu bug
<soee_> yu should ask about it on #kde-devel
<soee_> or #kde
<Not_a_Robot> And what about hibernating my system? Please :D
<Smurphy> Not_a_Robot: Your SWAP larger than your available RAM?
<Not_a_Robot> Smurphy: I don't have the button for that.
<Not_a_Robot> But in the other hand, I don't remember that... Let me search on the Internet how to check Swap
<Not_a_Robot> Smurphy: I think I have no swap, because I have 8GB of RAM
<mparillo> I see my swap when I type free in the konsole . I trust the used column there more than the used column in the KDE Partition Manager. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367473
<ubottu> KDE bug 367473 in general "Partition Manager seems to show swap partition is using more than its size" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Not_a_Robot> Thanks mparillo!!
<Not_a_Robot> Yeah, I have zero Swap
<Smurphy> Not_a_Robot: Hibernation goes through swap (it write the content of the memory to swap. Hence - no hybernation if there is no swap).
<Not_a_Robot> Ok! I'll add like 8GiB of RAM or so?
<Smurphy> It has nothing to do with RAM. It is swap space on the disk.
<Smurphy> If not, it is suspend. Suspend to RAM works without SWAP.
<Not_a_Robot> Yeah but I thought hibernation just created a temp file in the HDD
<Smurphy> Under Windows... and Windows is crap.
<Smurphy> Under Linux, the SWAP partition is used. No SWAP partition, no Hibernation to disk. It's as simple as that.
<Not_a_Robot> Right right Smurphy! I'm going to add some Swappy swappy for my machine
<Not_a_Robot> And then I'll bug you again :P
<Quantos> So to stop swapping/hibernating you just remove the swap partition?
<Quantos> I have more than enough RAM and don't get swapping happening anyway
<Not_a_Robot> That's why I didn't select any SWAP for my computer
<Not_a_Robot> But now I needed it seems! :)
<Quantos> Neither did I, but I got it anyway
<Quantos> That's something that I'll look into
<Smurphy> Quantos: Nope. I have a SSD disk, and put SWAP as reserve and made sure the swappiness is set to lowest possible).
<Quantos> Okay
<acheronuk> :) https://blogs.kde.org/2016/10/12/resurrecting-yakuake
<tibi> acheronuk: cool! the hidpi support for Yakuake would be really welcome
<tibi> I'd really love to see a shortcut support for "Find..."
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Hia
<BluesKaj> hi
<hippybear> Man K16 is pretty slick
<cosmos> soee: i am asking for votes
<cosmos> maybe you can add some more: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364956
<ubottu> KDE bug 364956 in panels: information "Add option to keep music/video preview, when mouse hover somewhere else" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<cosmos> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364957
<ubottu> KDE bug 364957 in panels: information "add a pause button or change the stop button to a pause button" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<cosmos> if you agree with the idea, of course
<soee> wasnt there some packages that was adding preview options?
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> hiii
<hippybear> 0/
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> I use kubuntu 16.10 I installed Android-tools-fastboot, I saw that I install an older version.
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> missing "fastboot flash unlock" command to the nexus 6p
<rattking> I thought that was 'fastboot oem unlock' ?
<hippybear> install a newer version?
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> "fastboot flashing unlock"
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> where....
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> no
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> with nexus 6p works only fastboot flashing unlock
<rattking> oh.. I was running that on a 5x
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> 5x same nexus 6p
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> fastboot oem unlock not works
<hippybear> a4p[FW]Ryoma72: how did you install it?
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> sudo apt-get install android-tools-fastboot
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> with kubuntu 16.04 the command works
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> with 16.10 command is old..
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> sorry for m english
<hippybear> its all good :)
<hippybear> better than some native english speakers
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> thanks
<rattking> I think if you need a newer fastboot you will have to grab it from the android sdk
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> yes...but compiling
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> now i use windows 10 con command..
<hippybear> :|
<hippybear> why have you not installed linux
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> i have windows 10 and kubuntu 16.10
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> better kubuntu, is fastwer
<hippybear> Yeah
<hippybear> so why have you not removed winblows and installed k
<hippybear> :P
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> i have 2 computer
<hippybear> Im trying to find the changelog for this repo maybe they changed the command
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> writing the fastboot command, with windows me flashing option, no with kubuntu
<hippybear> might need to file a bug
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> I hope someone will notice
<omkar_> Guys,I am facing an wierd issue were all binary files are saying this
<omkar_> permission denied
<hippybear> What do you mean omkar_
<hippybear> are you {{user}} and in a root owned dir?
<omkar_> lets say i downloaded a binary of genymotion
<hippybear> what do you mean by binary?
<omkar_> when i download that and give proper permissions and try to do ./
<hippybear> what is the file extension
<omkar_> it doesn't execute that
<omkar_> .bin
<omkar_> i will paste the contents in pastebin and show u that
<hippybear> have you changed it to an executable?
<hippybear> chmod +x whatever.bin
<omkar_> https://paste.kde.org/pmgta9ang
<omkar_> Please find the eg in this pastebin
<hippybear> ok in terminal type uname -a
<rattking> omkar_: can you run 'file genymotion-2.8.0-linux_x64.bin' ?
<rattking> might be an arch mismatch
<omkar_> have added that in the comments section
<omkar_> on the same pastebin
<hippybear> uname -a not -r
<hippybear> also 777 is not the correct permissions
<paranoidabhi> hey guys!
<paranoidabhi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/836123/bluetooth-adapters-not-found-in-16-04
<omkar_> added taht
<hippybear> meh
<paranoidabhi> ^adapter issue
<omkar_> what can be done
<paranoidabhi> omkar_, not sure I get you.
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> bye
<omkar_> i m getting permission denied error as i have post in https://paste.kde.org/pmgta9ang
<omkar_> i m getting this irrespective of files and login
<omkar_> even root is facing the same issue
<omkar_> when i execute as bash it works
<omkar_> but not when i use ./ which use to work
<omkar_> also even after doing that i am not able to execute the binary of genymotion
<hippybear> and you are on Kubuntu?
<omkar_> yes
<omkar_> 16.04
<omkar_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<yossarianuk> is plasma 5.8 going to be backported to kubuntu 16.04 + 16.10 ?
<omkar_> suprising i  m the only one who is facing this issue
<hippybear> you have virtualbox setup?
<omkar_> yes
<omkar_> i have
<omkar_> its not only with genymotion
<omkar_> its with few types of binary files
<paranoidabhi_> yossarianuk, the question of the hour
<hippybear> omkar_: sha1sum genymotion.bin
<omkar_> i checked it
<omkar_> its same
<omkar_> i wrote a hello world shell and when i type ./ it doesn't take the path
<omkar_> like it use to do earlier
<omkar_> when i do sh test.sh it executes
<omkar_> or if i do bash test.sh it works
<omkar_> autocompletion not working due to some parameter not exported properly something like that
<paranoidabhi_> yossarianuk, is there qt version issue btw 5.7 and 5.8?
<hippybear> idk, its a paid service and I really have no clue what the issue is
<hippybear> you could you know contact them for support
<hippybear> why not just use a different software
<omkar_> leave the software but atleast the normal shell script should do a autocomplete right
<omkar_> its not working
<hippybear> autocomplete depends on a few things
<hippybear> it wont always work
<hippybear> is it expecting you to be root?
<omkar_> even not working for root
<omkar_> but ever since i worked on linux
<omkar_> autocomplete always worked for atleast shell scripts
<hippybear> autocomplete what?
<hippybear> the script name?
<hippybear> the command?
<omkar_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133086/bash-tab-auto-complete-not-working-for-apt
<omkar_> yes shell script
<omkar_> checking for these links now
<hippybear> apt commands on a shell script 0.o
<hippybear> also their site is janky af
<omkar_> yeah
<omkar_> scratch that it didn't help
<hippybear> sure I will pay you 400 a year to provide me with a busted software that wont install and a janky website
<hippybear> lawl
<hippybear> and its wordpress
<hippybear> berf
<hippybear> I think the issue is with your user, but I cant test that bin because its 150 bucks and I am used to Linux, not MS
<jubo2> tomorrow is release?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<jubo2> I'm sure I could get it minus one
<jubo2> hell you ain't even trying to stop people from downloading before day zero
<jubo2> Great
<jubo2> I have this friend who is suffering with his OS X
<jubo2> it is grind-down to near halt
<BluesKaj_> just did a clean YY install on my laptop and had a few widget config errors in the upgrade afterwards
<jubo2> We know that old Windooze and OS X run machines get many more years when you fresh clean GNU/Linux by the side of existing OS and convince the victim to give up the old OS
<jubo2> I'm getting some money soon. I gonna buy the same laptop, just a few years younger tech
<jubo2> and install all-clean
<jubo2> which is I won't be pulling install lists from the old machine but doing everything by hand
<jubo2> I hope it'll be intact the next time
<BluesKaj_> mine is a Lenovo G500 ..itś a nice inexpensive MOR type
<jubo2> Architecture goes forward
<BluesKaj_> with an intel i3 cpu 8GB RAM and 1TB HDD
<jubo2> always there is the illusion it is peak
<jubo2> but we know that's just bs in the long run
<hippybear> urgh, after upgrading to 16 gcc wont let me write main(){} anymore I have to add the type :(
<jubo2> BluesKaj_: 1TB? You do hi-def video or thousands of photos?
<jubo2> hippybear: weird errors are weird errors
<BluesKaj_> multiple OSs and partitions
<jubo2> 500GB HDD 2nd hand is 25€ btw
<hippybear> its just a warning but my OCD wont allow that nonsense
<jubo2> I gonna get a stack of 'em when I get money
<jubo2> Well.. for ten years or more the HDD sizes have been big/adequate
<jubo2> no wonder there is low price in after market
<jubo2> I'm stackin' up for http://maidsafe.net Beta
<jubo2> gonna donate 2 nodes in data centres and 1 or 2 nodes here at home
<jubo2> I could even consider going for the insanely expensive 1Gb/s fiber with last mile in new XDSL
<jubo2> that gives 10Mb/s upstream
<jubo2> but who wants to pay 50€ / month for 1000/10 Mbit
<jubo2> I just wait till the gigabit is like 25-30€ and then I select it
<hi2u> !past
<hi2u> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quantos> Hello room.  I have a problem with an error that I don't know how to fix
<Quantos> http://imgur.com/1JUC9xv
<hi2u> you need to accept EULA
<Quantos> There's no option, I've installed and reinstalled it
<hi2u> then try purge first and then reinstall
<Quantos> That's something I didn't try, thanks
<hi2u> you should get EULA text which you can sometimes not scroll to, so press TAB and then ENTER
<Quantos> I'll let you know mang
<Quantos> Well, I purged and reinstalled and still no EULA
<user|55524> Puedo Usar Kubuntu En Un Ordenador Con Los Siguientes Requisitos
<user|55524> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @1.66 Ghz 1.67 Ghz Y 2GB De Ram
<hi2u> you did these two? "sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer" and "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<Quantos> Yeap
<Quantos> Purged playonlinux as well
<Quantos> I think that's what it was attached to
<hi2u> well, thats strange. usually reinstall works and EULA text is automatically shown during install. try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer" once more.
<hi2u> at least thats how i solved it when i had the issue
<Quantos> Yeah, I can't think of anything else to try
<hi2u> if you're familiar with wine and command prompt, i would strongly advise to use wine without playonlinux
<Quantos> Wohoooo, I got the eula on the second try hi2u
<omkar_> hi hippybear
<omkar_> the problem i faced with scripts not executing few hours back was tracked down to /home partition which is xfs
<hi2u> Quantos: were you able to accept it properly? anymore errors?
<omkar_> earlier i have grown this partition using gparted probably something of that kind caused this issue
<Quantos> It installed and said there were no errors
<Quantos> I was able to tab to the acceptance
<hi2u> great :)
<Quantos> Now to see if LoL works
<Maki> hi
<hi2u> there are several problems with LoL on linux, shop doesnt seem to work etc.
<Quantos> Yeah, I have a VM I have it installed on for using the shop
<hi2u> ... first world problems, so it seems :D
<Quantos> It's installed and updating LoL, thanks hi2u
 * Quantos puckers up and gives hi2u a big wet sloppy kiss
<hi2u> yw Quantos
<hippybear> omkar_: awesome!
<omkar_> yep
<hippybear> glad you got that fixed up :)
<omkar_> i m moving that data onto other partition and then formatting this one with ext4
<hippybear> why not ntfs?
<omkar_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360329/error-cannot-run-c-compiled-programs-if-you-meant-to-cross-compile-use-host
<omkar_> the solution he mentioned motivated me to test it with moving the script to ext4 partition
<omkar_> and checking it
<omkar_> basically it could be something when i did resizefs with two partition
<hippybear> good ol stack overflow lol
<omkar_> nothing specific to partition type
<hippybear> smart people on there
<omkar_> :)
<hippybear> mmm good ol tmux
<hippybear> its pretty amazing imo
<Maki> Any one there?
<SJr> Anyone know how to stop my scroll wheel from printing garbage in console, I want console to scroll?
<SJr> A terminal reset fixed it
<Maki> any one there?
<valorie> !ask | Maki
<ubottu> Maki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Maki> I am using kubuntu and by default i have mysql server so i don't know its password.. i am unable to get that.. any suggestions?
<valorie> hit return
<valorie> and do not PM people without asking first
<Maki> ohk
<valorie> there is a reason we have a channel -- if you ask a question and get an answer publicly, that might help someone else
<Maki> alright..
<Maki> actually i'm new to this plateform ,even kubuntu flavour..
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how are you liking it so far?
<Maki> i'm much familiar with ubuntu lts.. this also nice for the new windows switchers
<Maki> how do i get my mysql password? ..
<valorie> if you didn't set one, there is none
<valorie> so hit return
#kubuntu 2016-10-13
<Crell> Hello peoples.  My Kubuntu 16.04 system just froze up, as it does occasionally, and I rebooted it.  On reboot, however, I am now getting dumped to emergency mode only.  It won't finish booting.
<Crell> The message on screen suggests that the error may be related to "A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr."
<Crell> What's that mean, and what do I do about it?
<MyPassIsAIvaro> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<MyPassIsAIvaro> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<MyPassIsAIvaro> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<MyPassIsAIvaro> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<MyPassIsAIvaro> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<R4stafa> hi :)
<user|95324> I cannot find a default backup tool in Kubuntu. Could I please get directions to it, or the one I should install? Thank you.
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> hi
<a4p[FW]Ryoma72> I solved the problem of the old fastboot command, sudo apt-get install fastboot (new version fastboot), sudo apt-get install android-tools-fastboot (old version fastboot)
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 and would like to know if there'll soon be a way to install Plasma 5.8.x on it. Any thoughts?
<IrcsomeBot1> <J2v1s> For what I have read it's dificult, since an update to qt is also required
<hateball> Mrokii: acheronuk may know, or someone in #kubuntu-devel in general
<acheronuk> Getting plasma 5.8 into the new development release 17.04, then backporting to stable releases is something we wish to do as soon as is practical. As said, it requires an update to Qt which is non-trivial to provide in our ppas as we have to ensure we don't break non kubuntu/kde things that depend on an older version
<hateball> acheronuk: so 5.8 didnt make it into 16.10 ?
<hateball> (I havent been keeping up)
<acheronuk> hateball: nope. release date was just to close to yakkety final release date. we were already in feature freeze and simply not enough time to get it done and tested, even on a last minute freeze exception
<Mrokii> So I guess I'll just have to wait and see. :)
<acheronuk> I/we want to see it as much as anyone else, so hope it won't be too long
<hateball> acheronuk: alright!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hiemz> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<BluesKaj> !sasl
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> I have upgraded to Kubuntu 16.04. I configured the taskbar to be on the left side. Issue now is that making windows full size that the left side of the windows go behind task bar. Settings of taskbar is to always show.
<BuddyButterfly> is this a bug?
<jubo2> Kubuntu Kubuntu?
<jubo2> Gib October edition awesome  download linky URL
<jubo2> That or I go search engine it. And in plain English: Is it out yet?
<jubo2> 15.10 -> 16.04 was awesome. Good work you who did it
<chcknrub> is kde 5.8 lts released for 16.04 already?
<chcknrub> is kde 5.8 lts released for 16.04 already?
<chcknrub> is kde 5.8 lts released for 16.04 already?
<chcknrub> is kde 5.8 lts released for 16.04 already?
<chcknrub> is kde 5.8 lts released for 16.04 already?
<ikonia> chcknrub: well, that worked out well for you
<fml> 16.10 has been out
<forgeaus> whats going on with wine packages in trusty
<forgeaus> it doesn't like me
<forgeaus> firstly one of the wine packages asked for winei386 but it only has wineamd64 as a package (the amd64 one would suit me fine but the wine package doesn't seem to know it...) then if I try using the wine64 package it asks for wine(any) which can't be met ??? can it?
<forgeaus> its like a catch 22
<kris> Hello you buch of cock sucking motherfuckers
<Mrokii> Hello. I've tried to upgrade a Kubuntu 16.04-installation to 16.10 but I geet a message that a file named "fetch-progress.ui" is missing. Any thoughts an how to solve that problem?
<Not_a_Robot> guys, where are source files stored in Ubuntu, please?
<marco-parillo> In bzr via launchpad.net?
<Not_a_Robot> i mean from C libraries
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, run, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then, sudo apt  -f install, in the terminal
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Doesn't help as it seems. I basically get the message that there's nothing to upgrade after using these commands.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fetch-progress.ui&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<acheronuk> so i would check that is installed 1st off
<Mrokii> acheronuk: I'll check.
<acheronuk> Not_a_Robot: source packages are in the archive. you can add/enable source repos for you system to download them
<Mrokii> acheronuk: installing the missing package seems to have helped. The Upgrade-process started. Thanks.
<acheronuk> Mrokii: good :)
<HakanS> I can't find any release not for Kubuntu 16.10
<HakanS> ... release note ...
<Smurphy> not out yet apparently.
<HakanS> 16.10 is out.
<ilhami> no way :D
<ilhami> but it's not LTS though
<Smurphy> yep. Indeed.
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> ^^^^ still needs some tweaking on the notes
<fml> what should i do if i removed the sources.list file
<acheronuk> put it back
<fml> how?
<fml> i messed with software and updates
<fml> i have 16.10 ubuntu with kde
<fml> recently upgraded from 16.04 ubuntu with kde
<acheronuk> fml. sorry. got distracted.
<acheronuk> what version are you on? someone may well be able to pastebin their sources.list
<fml> i guess i repaired sources well
<gewew> Hey, I'm am a novice in linux and I am wondering if someone can advise me
<gewew> I have been playing around with several distros for a while and I think that I would like to settle on kubuntu
<gewew> I haven't seen anything interesting in the 16.10 release notes
<gewew> Would it be crazy if I use the older 16.04 version so that I don't have to update quite so often?
<fml> why is it crazy?
<fml> u can use even 14.04
<fml> or 12.04
<fml> but check is this version supporting
<Mrokii> gewew: If you're happy with 16.04, there's no need to update.
<gewew> is the upgraded kernel important?
<fml> isnt the kernel upgrading in 16.04?
<Mrokii> gewew: 16.04 is a long term release so you will get updates for a while, most probably including the kernel. I get kernel updates on my 16.04 installation every once in a while.
<gewew> 16.04 is 4.4 but 16.10 is 4.8
<gewew> so if I can upgrade the kernel, firefox, libraoffice, etc by myself. What is the point of updating to 16.10?
<Mrokii> Well, one thing is that quite a lot of system files and utilities are updated without the need of additional repositories.
<Mrokii> I'm not expert enough to know if you can update to the latest kernel easily or at all, but the question is if there's a big problem with not upgrading, and currently I don't see anything that would make an upgrade necessary.
<gewew> so what you're saying is that along with what is listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes , the new version also updates a lot of small things?
<gewew> but nothing is that urgent (such as security fixes)
<Mrokii> exactly my point. You can upgrade if you want to, but currently I don't see anything that would make an upgrade a necessity.
<gewew> thanks
<Mrokii> I've just upgraded a laptop to 16.10 without problems, but I still have a desktop PC which I will keep 16.04 for a while. As 16.04 is a long term release version, I assume there there'll be a updates (including security) for quite a while. So no need to hurry.
<gewew> one more thing
<gewew> can i update to plasma 5.8 on 16.04?
<Mrokii> gewew: Not yet I think. I've asked the same. :)
<Mrokii> We'll have to wait and see. :)
<gewew> okay, thanks a lot
<Mrokii> np. :)
<Mrokii> gewew: If I remember right I updated my Desktop to 5.7 some time ago via some backports-repository. So maybe the same will happen with 5.8 sometime in the future.
<gewew> @Mrokii I hope so ... this is all new to me
<Mrokii> gewew: And there's another point. Although the last upgrades to (K)ubuntu have been quite stable, there have been issues in the past. So my personal rule is to wait at least some days before upgrading my work-computer, so that the most pressing issues (if there are any) are gone.
<gewew> how do I address someone, like what you did?
<BluesKaj> some use the point release date for upgrading their work computers
<Mrokii> gewew: Address someone? Like using their nick? I'm using weechat and all I have to do is to type somebodies' nickname (or typing part of it and using Tab to autocomplete it).
<gewew> Mrokii: test
<Mrokii> gewew: It worked. :)
<gewew> Mrokii: Great
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: That's another possibility, but I'm usually too curious to wait that long. :D
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, adventurous :-)
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Just not enough patience. :)
<BluesKaj> think I received all the YY upgrades yesterday, none so far today
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hey there
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: I had a lovely discussion with the folks at #kde-neon
<EvilRoey> what do you think of Neon vis-a-vis Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> EvilRoey: vs ?
<EvilRoey> not vs
<EvilRoey> like where Neon fits into Kubuntu's landscape as an independent project, because it is important to follow as it is issued from the KDE develoers yet in my mind this may lead to duplicaed work
<EvilRoey> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> no one is issued from KDE
<ahoneybun> we both package the KDE
<ahoneybun> KDE's wonderful software
<EvilRoey> right
<EvilRoey> I mean that Neon devs do that too
<ahoneybun> KDE Neon is more of a rolling release while we stick to Ubuntu's 6 month cycle
<EvilRoey> anyway I am in #kde-neon
<EvilRoey> ok
<ahoneybun> as am I
<EvilRoey> and how do you reduce duplicated work?
<ahoneybun> we work together when possible
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, and will do more so I hope
<ahoneybun> though duplicated work is one downside of Open Source
<EvilRoey> ok.  where can I see this chronicled?  Notes after sprint sessions maybe?
<EvilRoey> ah
<ahoneybun> IRC logs
<EvilRoey> ahhhh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> @Mrokii, Same here, normaly i'm at +1 for my eveday computer
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what?
<EvilRoey> who are the big nmaes here and in Neon
<EvilRoey> besides I mean Riddell
<ahoneybun> big names?
<EvilRoey> who is in Neon exclusively
<EvilRoey> I mean the leaders ofthe projects
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, work more together.
<ahoneybun> Well we have the Kubuntu Council that guides the projects
<EvilRoey> ok
<ahoneybun> though we don't really have just 1 or 2 people in charge
<EvilRoey> IrcsomeBot: heh
<EvilRoey> ahoneybun: and how do you liase with Neon?
<ahoneybun> more of a "Just Do It"
<ahoneybun> kinda community here
<EvilRoey> like is there anything where Kubuntu and Neon diverge?
<EvilRoey> besides KDE libraries
<ahoneybun> well they just make what updates they want to their packages
<EvilRoey> right
<ahoneybun> whenever while we have to ask to update as we might break another Flavour
<Mrokii> IrcsomeBot: +1?
<EvilRoey> ok but nothing like systemd vs. rc.init
<ahoneybun> no we both have systemd as we are based on Ubuntu
<EvilRoey> ok
<ahoneybun> 16.04 +
<ahoneybun> we just put out our 16.10 release today though
<EvilRoey> but is there any other issue liek that where we could expect things to diverge
<EvilRoey> ahh cool
<ahoneybun> that's why Neon can have 5.8.1 already as they don't need to ask permission to update packages
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> neat :)
<EvilRoey> ok, I'm heading out of the office
<ahoneybun> well our package sets are different as they are more developer focused
<EvilRoey> see you soon, I'll probably be at home
<ahoneybun> as we are more community
<EvilRoey> aye
<ahoneybun> works out the box
<EvilRoey> alright ahoneybun, see ya in a bit!
<ahoneybun> sea
<hippybear> I just upgraded two days ago
<hippybear> love the new look
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> @Mrokii, If it's for my comment, i've been in 16.10 since early june, with proposed repos enabled. Can't wait to update to 17.04 in about a week :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I would disable those PPA's first
<Mrokii> IrcsomeBot: I see. Are these releases stable enough to work with?
<drostie> Just wanted to pop in and say congrats on 16.10!
<ahoneybun> thanks drostie!
<drostie> Yay, the work firewall is letting me seed it back to the swarm.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @drostie, Thank you. :)
<shaver> Hi. How is everyone doing today?
<shaver> The food is called pre-process food.
<hippybear> doing better than the flood victims on the east coast
<hippybear> getting ready for a nice early winter storm that about to knock out power for a few days here
<hippybear> life is gud
<shaver> East cost is victimized by the flood every year. I thought the football players were going to take it straight instead of hooking up the east coast.
<shaver> Life is ok here too, in the SW. We are missing raing this year.
<ahoneybun> heyo can you please move this to #kubuntu-offtopic please :)
<shaver> We are missing rain this year.
<ahoneybun> this is for support and questions
<hippybear> yus
<hippybear> I could use some support
<hippybear> :(
<hippybear> jk
<shaver> Hi my Honey, I am having problem with KDE. Can you help?
<hippybear> whats the issue?
<shaver> I seem to not be able to install Apps with plasma-discover as admin.
<hippybear> have you tried doing it as root?
<hippybear> :P
<shaver> my honey, I tried sudo && I tried su -c... && I tried clicking the icon. Nothing work.
<shaver> Yes. I tried root.
<hippybear> this is getting weird 0.o
<shaver> I tried logging in as root. I tried using KDE GUI && tried terminal.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You should not log in at root though
<shaver> I'm trying everything. It might be better for something so I can install.
<hippybear> if I run plasma-discover I get something like muon so I can install things, do you get an error?
<shaver> It gives me an error even when I use root access.
<hippybear> you should never run apps as root
<shaver> OK.. ok... Let me give you the message.
<hippybear> sweet
<shaver> Hi Rick. it says, " This operation cannot continue since prper author. was not provided."
<shaver> prper = proper please
<hippybear> that doesnt seem like the correct system message
<hippybear> authorization?
<shaver> I know. I've been using linux since 1999. I'm not sure where it's coming from.
<hippybear> then why are you running plasma
<shaver> Actually, 1996. Eric got me started on Linux.
<hippybear> dont you know we all hate plasma?!?
<shaver> Yes/No? I don't like plasma shots either. I do like KDE 5.x
<hippybear> I think I was around that year too, I installed my first Ubuntu during dapper drake
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Plasma 5 is quite nice
<BluesKaj> speak for yourself hippybear ,can't run kde without plasma  now
<shaver> I installed Slackware 1.x
<hippybear> dont you know I personally hate plasma?!? / Anything that consumes CPU for no reason
<shaver> Between full time school & full time work. It took me almost 2 weeks to install slackware 1.x. I had to look for hardware info.
<hippybear> Why do you need a tiny cute clock? Too lazy to look at a wall?
<hippybear> I digest
<shaver> hippy&bear, I just bought a new GPU. It's Radeon RX 460 with vr. This is why I was upgrading.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We have always had Plasma
<shaver> I was installing Linux Upgrade since the Radeon rX 460 is a new product, just came out. Need new drivers for it to max the I candy for KDE.
<hippybear> I always deleted them on install lol
<shaver> My CPU is always below 25%.
<shaver> My CPU is a 6 pack. 6-cores.
<hippybear> Mine never even comes on
<hippybear> its i9000
<shaver> i9000 sounds ok, Great!
<shaver> I was hoping that my GPU would do most of the work.
<hippybear> its made up tho
<hippybear> I run a comodore :(
<shaver> commodores are OK, too. We had Omega then commodore then as I got older, we got an Amiga
<hippybear> I need to get back to coding
<hippybear> this is off topic af
<hippybear> :)
<shaver> I still have a heavy box full of Amiga apps && games.
<shaver> ok.
<shaver> I'll just try to reinstall. 2nd time is the charm as they say.
<shaver> Thanks.
<penelopa> Hello all! I have problem with Kubuntu 16.10. For my KDE work only with kernel 4.4.0-43. With kernel 4.8.0-22 not work. Please submitting bug report for developers.
<penelopa> Kernel 4.8.0-22 not korrect work for my i960 chipset. Please report bug. KDE not work.
<mgolden_> penelopa: Isn't that a rather old machine?
<mgolden_> penelopa: I don't think the kernel choice is really Kubuntu's to make - it's global to all of Ubuntu
<tyrog> Is there a GUI for changing the system language on Kubuntu like it does exist for Ubuntu with Unity? Thanks everyone
<hippybear> System Settings > Appearance > Fonts
<hippybear> Oh language
<tyrog> hippybear: Yes, language :D
<hippybear> System Settings > Regional Settings
<tyrog> hippybear: Unfortunately I don't think that module installs the respective language packages :(. Alternative?
<hippybear> What language do you need?
<hippybear> sudo apt-get install gnome-language-selector
<hippybear> bam!
<tyrog> hippybear: On KDE too?
<hippybear> Seems so
<hippybear> run that, select langs, reboot, profit
<hippybear> I am a blind guy, when I click the accessability thing in the tray and it offers a screen reader I enable that and then it does nothing :| how do I make it read things?
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 16.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-10-released/
<user|30226> bit of a random question, does anyone know if kubuntu has drivers for a 2-in-1?
<wardred> It really depends on the 2-in-1.  It'd be best to lookup specific systems and see what people have reported.
<user|30226> thanks
<wardred> Be careful doing your research.  Depending on how makes them and how many options they have, you could have different chipsets for the wifi or bluetooth, different cameras, etc.  Since everything tends to be integrated, you have to find one where all the components work.  (Or the ones you care about.)  It's not like a desktop where you can choose a different mobo/chipset, different video card, and if you have to, an expansion card
<wardred> that works better than the weird built in component X.
<wardred> * - on who
<Kubuntu_new> a quick look doesn't give me much on toughbooks.
<Kubuntu_new> I have an old cf-18 mk4 and nothing specific pops up with similar keywords
#kubuntu 2016-10-14
<Kubuntu_new> anyway, out of time. I'll be on a little later, and if I may, I'll mine your brains then.
<r_rios> Hey. I have a triple-boot set up in my system: opensuse, Windows, and Kubuntu 14.04. The grub menu comes from opensuse, but every time I upgrade Kubuntu's kernel, Kubuntu's grub menu takes over, and then I opensuse doesn't boot for some reason.
<r_rios> How can I update my Kubuntu but block grub-update?\
<user|51362> hello my Ubuntu when logging in does not show me the desktop, it stays in the login screen
<user|51362> *Kubuntu
<user|51362> please help me
<Kubuntu_new> I have returned.
<shaver_> Where do I download 64-bit kubuntu?
<Kubuntu_new> and I've decided on the most relevant question. Does kubuntu have a generic touchscreen driver?
<KurousagiMK2> shaver http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.10/release/
<Kubuntu_new> it seems it might...
<shaver_> Kur:Thanks. I'll try downloading the 64-bit version.
<shaver_> I started the torrent download. Kubuntu 64-bit. Thanks again.
<shaver> ok. I have to help the spouse fold clothes.
<penelopa> Hello all! I have problem with Kubuntu 16.10. For my KDE work only with kernel 4.4.0-43. With kernel 4.8.0-22 not work. Please submitting bug report for developers.
<penelopa> Kernel 4.8.0-22 not korrect work for my i960 chipset. Please report bug. KDE not work.
<penelopa> Bad work KDE in my kubuntu 16.10, permanently crashed (((
<valorie> penelopa: this is not where you report bugs
<valorie> and you can run an old kernel if you want
<valorie> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<penelopa> valorie: With old kernel work, KDE plasma permanently crashed.
<soee> crashed in what way ?
<user|61986> will installing kunutu wipe al of my existing files?
<user|61986> kubuntu? sorry
<valorie> user|61986: depends on how you do it
<valorie> if you say "use the entire disk" then yes
<user|61986> thank you
<penelopa> soee: Crashed on my i960 chipset periodical in 10-15 minutes. (((
<penelopa> Kubuntu 16.10 - is awesome release.
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> Need konsole terminal code to upgrade to 16.10 from 16.04
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> Any help pls
<CQ> hello, when can I do-release-upgrade my 16.04? does it take a few days to mirror?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @soumyajitpal, in completely on console, make sure 'Prompt=normal' is set in '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> then run 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> @acheronuk
<acheronuk> CQ: you may need to change the release upgrade mode as I just said to soumyajitpal
<acheronuk> CQ: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70922-Upgrade-for-Kubuntu-16-04-LTS&p=393807&viewfull=1#post393807
<CQ> thanks, will chekc that leter.
<CQ> later
<vishnu_> hey guys!
<vishnu_> * hey folks
<afd_> which plasma version will be available in 16.10 ?
<fml> it says 5.7.5
<fml> and it's upgraded
<jubo2> mmm..
<jubo2> found a free 20W DC charger
<jubo2> is from Acer but slides perfectly into a HP
<jubo2> Now booting it to 16.10
<jubo2> If the OS will install properly it does look like my travel computer privileges are reacquired
<jubo2> 80 sec startup
<jubo2> and X ain't up even yet lol
<jubo2> Retro-compuuttahs!
<jubo2> Hmmm.. I wonder what kind RAM this eats
<jubo2> Was like 788MHz in BIOS
<jubo2> DDR2 prlly
<jubo2> Disk is 120GB and Windows XP is banish to lose persistent media 100% which gives me enough space
<jubo2> Installation seems to be progressing with no probelms
<jubo2> howevs semi-antique the HW is
<jubo2> automatic chose 1.1GB SWAP
<jubo2> please don't tell me this means the machine has 1GB RAM
<jubo2> that'll be unusable. 2GB machines barely run modern GNU/Linukka
<mparillo> I find kubuntu is the only kde distro that runs OK in 1GB for light surfing and Libre Office editing.
<vip> hi ho
<jubo2> oh shoot
<jubo2> 1GB RAM
<jubo2> This is gonna be like a flea in tar
<jubo2> and I ain't talking about the bass player
<jubo2> We try
<jubo2> I 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<jubo2> "yakkety" I see
<jubo2> what's the animal this October?
<jubo2> And wts "Yakkety" imply?
<jubo2> This is insanely slow, but at least I'll have connectivity
<jubo2> Uhh.. Centrino Duo..
<jubo2> This is not gonna take these 2x 2GB DDR3s I have here but lets try it still
<poda4a> hello all. As I understood, there's no nice option to share all Kubuntu settings (key shortcuts, themes, Plasma settings etc.) across many machines. Am I correct? If so, does anyone know a good alternative to that? Maybe different distro?
<hi2u> poda4a: you're talking about copying a few appearance and specific user settings?
<hi2u> write a script containing all the changes and distribute it
<dsealius> why okular is not installed by default on 16.10 release ?
<dsealius> it launches libre office instead
<poda4a> but how do i know where are ALL the changes?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<hi2u> poda4a: example?
<poda4a> key bindings, all system settings?
<poda4a> ...KNotes/Dolphin/Kmail settings
<poda4a> this seems to be quite basic feature
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> @acheronuk, thanks..  followed and downloaded 😄
<giona> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Hi, in 16.10 I always have an icon on the task bar sugesting me to intall flash as an additional package to Firefox..... How can I get rid of it (not installing flash obvioisly)
<fml> IrcsomeBot: explain further
<ikonia> it's a bot
<topher> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> @fml, I'll explain later, sorry afk
<IrcsomeBot> Greger was removed by: Greger
<user|10429> Hey people, Any idea when will Plasma 8 be available on Kubuntu ?
<user|10429> 5.8 I meant
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> When it has been done for 17.04 developement version then backported. Can't give an exact ETA, but would like to see that ASAP.
 * opal 💩  slaps Drone` around a bit with a large trout.  💩
<j-b-m-> anybody has hints an upgrading from Kubuntu 16.04 to 16.10? Tried changing "release upgrade" to normal but no update shows up...
<FatboyFitz> j-b-m-: Perhaps it is because 16.04 is a LTS - there should be an option to check to enable moving off a LTS
<j-b-m-> Yes, that's what I changed in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, I switched from LTS to normal
<jubo2> This K16.10 is almost usable with 2007 CPU and 1GB RAM
<jubo2> No worries. I have located some 2GB RAM that is with shipping 23,50€
<jubo2> I know that's expensive but this will be a fine perfectly functional GNU/Linux once it's got 3GB RAM
<jubo2> Memory price is strange, the older and therefore slower and smaller it is the more expensive it is per unit
<jubo2> We should all hoard old RAM and lock it up for 50 yrs.. then all we need is someone who is desparate to get functional RAM to a 60 yr old machine and *KA-CHING*
<BluesKaj> jubo2, ferer production runs makes it more expensive to serve that market
<BluesKaj> fewer
 * acheronuk looks in drawer. finds old 1GB RAM module
<jubo2> I got a free power adapter, 8GB 1066MHz DDR3 RAM and a keyboard
<jubo2> plus bought a 19" display (on credit) for 15€
<acheronuk> Windows Vista ready on the packet.... Woooo.
<jubo2> The 2nd hand computer pros at Sörnäinen got interesting prices for DDR2 800MHz RAM.
<BluesKaj> i t cost me $50CDN for 3G Ram 2yrs ago for my 2008 HP
<jubo2> 1GB == 2€
<jubo2> 2GB == 20€
<jubo2> that's +400% per unit if you want the rational choice
<pato> in the past (older ubuntu releases) I could do "ping otherHost.local" and it worked, by searching the network and retreiving the IP automagically
<pato> is that the zeroconf thing?
<pato> and it is not working in recent installations anymore? (16.04)
<pato> forget it, it works, just that looks like it takes some time
<kuSuSE> guys, what's happening here? https://i.imgur.com/Q7VLi1x.png https://i.imgur.com/PbTEpoD.png it says plasma shell needs 5GB+ RAM just for itself?
<hippybear> Oracle is burning up CPU?
<kuSuSE> oracle who?
<hippybear> VM
<kuSuSE> well, the only intensive thing I'm running is that vagrant up
<kuSuSE> which does use virtualbox yes
<kuSuSE> but why does ksysguard report it as plasmashell with 5GB+ RAM?
<hippybear> also how large is your CPU that 5Gigs is only 1%
<kuSuSE> CPU usage is 1% but memory usage is over 50%
<kuSuSE> i only have 8GB ram
<hippybear> kill the VM and see if it goes down
<kuSuSE> well it is at 20% I might let it finish
<hippybear> what is that vagrant app?
<hippybear> it is possible the code is causing an issue?
<user|28305> kubuntu  for usb flash drive live session
<ozonic> oi
<ozonic> Pessoal
<kuSuSE> vagrant is a way to "deploy" virtualbox images
<kuSuSE> but why would ksysguard report memory usage by a process vagrant as by plasma shell?
<kuSuSE> hippybear: closed vagrant and virtualbox and now plasmashell dropped to 4GB+
<hippybear> hm
<hippybear> thats weird
<hippybear> what does top tell you?
<kuSuSE> is this normal?
<hippybear> personally I am only using .1%
<hippybear> of a 5G CPU
<hippybear> I think its actually 6 but I have 5.8 free
<kuSuSE> something like this    20   0 9999.2m 4.297g  31664 S  16.3 55.5  65:07.00 plasmashell
<hippybear> dang
<hippybear> thats intense
<kuSuSE> iotop looks pretty calm
<hippybear> are you running k in a windows vm?
<kuSuSE> my hard disk might be dying and I blame Windows for it
<kuSuSE> hippybear: no not anymore
<hippybear> weird
<hippybear> I dont have a clue bruh
<hippybear> :(
<kuSuSE> haha no worries
<kuSuSE> I kind of wish I could somehow capture system details so it would help someone debug it
<hippybear> yeah
<kuSuSE> if not I'll just reboot and see if it goes away
<hippybear> do it!
<kuSuSE> just reboot now?
<hippybear> sure
<kuSuSE> ok later
<hippybear> k
<IrcsomeBot> Darin Miller was added by: Darin Miller
<V7> Do you know how to change nvidia resolution to the correct one if there is no correct one
<mert> hey
<Guest55754> hey
<leumas> Hi All, ust upgraded to Kubuntu 16.10 and my wifi sno longer working...can anyone help or has seen this issue?
<leumas> LenovoThinkpad T420i
<jubo2> Next 2nd hand machine I'm getting. It has 4GB in one bank so I gonna bump it 8GB to 12GB
<jubo2> the chip and the chipset is couple years newer than my bust system
<jubo2> 8GB is not enough
<jubo2> 16GB is overkill unless you need it
<jubo2> and this fine machine with a http://ark.intel.com/products/29759/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T7100-2M-Cache-1_80-GHz-800-MHz-FSB from 2007 is gonna get a memory bump
<jubo2> plus I'm potentially getting a working panel w/ installation for the X201
<jubo2> Pile up all the machines with working CPU's http://maidsafe.net is coming
<jubo2> I gonna several terabytes in Lithuania
<jubo2> and maybe even few in Nederlands
<jubo2> depends on how much disposable income I have when the Beta goes online
<jubo2> Usually Beta is rubbish to be avoided (especially if commercial)
<jubo2> but the SAFE Network has been in hard and professional R&D for 10 yrs now
<jubo2> currently is TestNet 9
<jubo2> Beta will be the first version that is persistent
<Quantos> Hello to the room.  I'm running KUbuntu 16.04 and my USB headset doesn't work.  I used a program before to change the priorities of speaker and headset.  I can't remember what it was called though
<Quantos> This is a fresh reinstall so I don't think it's a problem with the headset
<Quantos> Got it fixed, thanks anyway guys
<viewer|54484> is thre a command line way to upgrade from 16.04.1 to 16.1?
<viewer|54484> like the same one that the ISO is on the download page?
<viewer|54484> is thre a command line way to upgrade from 16.04.1 to 16.1?
<viewer|54484> like the same one that the ISO is on the download page?
<genii> viewer|54484: sudo apt update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...to make sure 16.04 is up to date. then: sudo do-release-upgrade
#kubuntu 2016-10-15
<user|10368> hello Anyone out there who can help with hardware support of kubuntu?
<user|10368> netbook: hp pavillion x2 detachable.
<user|10368> no sound. (no soundcard recognized))
<To24> Hi, like someone said, Okular is not by default in Kubuntu 16.10.
<To24> Are we supposed to install it or to use other program?
<To24> In Kubuntu-devel: acheronuk has said that, in Kubuntu 16.10, "Okular was removed from the iso due to causing kde4 dependency problems when building that. go ahead and install it :)"
<acheronuk> yep http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.yakkety/revision/1344
<To24> Thank you, acheronuk, the user "dsealius" asked that previously in this channel
<To24> He wrote "why okular is not installed by default on 16.10 release ?
<To24> it launches libre office instead"
<user|40204> Hi
<user|40204> What are the hardware requirements for Kubuntu 16.10?
<mparillo> It can run on a netbook with 1GB, but if you do anything more than light web surfing and document editing, you will not be happy on it.
<fml> mparillo: even document editing and web surfing is impossible
<fml> 2GB and bigger ammount for x64, as reality shows
<user|69240> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<user|69240> [19.324447] br ms Mac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<fml> idk what happen, but i'm sitting on kubuntu since 14.04, than upgraded to 15.04, to 16.04, an then 16.10
<fml> and everythink is ok
<fml> i always upgrade os from terminal
<user|69240> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<user|69240> These are the messages. Then do ctrl + High + f2 and opens the login terminal
<user|69240> [19.324581]  brcmsmac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<user|69240> These are the messages. Then do ctrl + High + f2 and opens the login terminal
<user|69240> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<user|69240> [19.324447] brmsmac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<user|69240> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<Jakelinux> [19.324447] brmsmac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<kingwill101> hey, so i installed kubuntu-desktop under ubuntu and everything installs fine but when i login everything is black except for some text mainly on desktop and taskbar http://imgur.com/a/mB2ut
<vadim> hi all
<vadim> how to upgrade from kubuntu 16.04(.1) to 16.10?
<Jakelinux> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<Jakelinux> [19.324447] brmsmac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> Help
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vadim> how to upgrade from kubuntu 16.04(.1) to 16.10?
<Jakelinux> 16.04
<Jakelinux> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<Jakelinux> [19.324447] brmsmac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<Ashareth> it's a problem with power saving not working properly, so it probably mess with the graphic card
<Ashareth> (ie : not getting out of power saving mode or something like that)
<Ashareth> except that bcma is for broadcom hardware
<Ashareth> if i recall well, so it should be a wifi/network card or something
<IrcsomeBot> her01 was removed by: her01
<Ashareth> but first try to update the graphic drivers in command line
<Ashareth> might solve the black screen problem
<Jakelinux> What command?
<Ashareth> depends what drivers you use (if it's proprietary ones from nvidia/amd or not)
<Ashareth> on 14.04 and above the tool allowing that is ubuntu-drivers from memory
<Ashareth> (should look like "ubuntu-drivers list" to list the drivers available
<Jakelinux> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6550
<Ashareth> devices will gives you a list of hardware matched with the name of the driver
<Jakelinux> I will give food to my daughter. I'll be right back.
<Jakelinux> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<Jakelinux> [19.324447] brmsmac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<Jakelinux> Help me!
<kingwill101> hey, so i installed kubuntu-desktop under ubuntu and everything installs fine but when i login everything is black except for some text mainly on desktop and taskbar http://imgur.com/a/mB2ut
<user|20999> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<user|20999> [19.324447] brmsmac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<user|20999> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<user|20999> Sorry inputs and outputs. I am writing an android tablet.
<user|20999> I am from Brazil.
<user|20999> Help me!
<soee> !ask | user|20999
<ubottu> user|20999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soee> user|20999: what is the problem ?
<user|20999> My problem this:
<user|20999> Hello! How is everyone? Well just upgraded from 14:04 to 16:04 in the graph mode. Everything went well, but when restarted came the black screen with the following message:
<user|20999> [19.324447] br ms Mac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<soee> this is something related to network manager ?
<user|20999> [19.324447] br ms Mac  bcma0:1: brcms_ops_bss_info_chenged: qos enabled: false (implement)
<soee> have you read maybe this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=159929
<user|20999> [19.324581]  br ms Mac bcma0:1: brcms_ops_config: change power-packed mode: false (implement)
<soee> maybe you are missing some driver, i never had such problem :/
<soee> user|20999: you are using wifi on that machine ?
<soee> ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<goodtime> havin trouble
<goodtime>  i got big problems with my updates
<goodtime> failed to apply
 * hippybear brushes off the couch
<hippybear> here tell us all about it
<hippybear> Whats the issue?
<goodtime> hang on
<goodtime> tzdata (2016g-0ubuntu. 16.04)
<goodtime> failed to apply
<goodtime> then it just stops there and dosent finish the rest of the updates
<hippybear> are you in terminal?
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> i used sudo bash
<hippybear> aight one sec
<goodtime> perhaps thats the issue
<hippybear> let me check mine, it just updated tzdata
<goodtime> i think it has something todo with the time zone
<hippybear> apt-get install tzdata
<goodtime> ok
<hippybear> yeah thats the tz data
<hippybear> :P
<hippybear> is there an error when you put it in?
<goodtime> well that did it
<goodtime> ty hippybear
<goodtime> :)
<hippybear> no problem
<goodtime> bbl and ty again hippybear
<cablop> heelo, dudes
<cablop> *hello
<cablop> i want to know what is the recommenden input to write chinese in KUbuntu 16.04
<cablop> ibus?
<steve-_-2> hi team, I find it somewhat difficult to follow the install instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<steve-_-2> the section "Upgrading from 16.04" is really hard to follow and imo giving the user "or" instructions isn't a great policy
<steve-_-2> also some steps and precise instructions are missing
<steve-_-2> maybe obvious for linux geeks for new users imo frustrating to follow
<hippybear> cablop: I have never written chinese so not sure
<buovjaga> yes, would be good to get numbered steps
<BluesKaj> steve-_-2, which method are you using to upgrade
<steve-_-2> BluesKaj: um system updates I guess the dialog is called. so I set it up in "discover"
<hippybear> system upgrades shouldnt require linux geek cred
<steve-_-2> it#s working all fine, just that I think the wiki instructions are highly confusing
<hippybear> its a simple 3 command deal in terminal
<hippybear> Either open Muon upgrade app, or run in terminal
<hippybear> thats kinda the linux way
<steve-_-2> hippybear: yeah there are users that don't live in the command line. also I referenced already I am not referring to the right section (CLI) but to the left section in the wiki
<hippybear> eclipse, click the icon or type 'eclipse' in terminal
<BluesKaj> steve-_-2, in your update manager change the LIS only update to normal
<hippybear> you dont need to live in a command line to upgrade your system
<hippybear> youre making it more difficult than it is
<hippybear> this isnt windows
<buovjaga> BluesKaj: he is trying to help you improve the wiki :) we need someone with edit rights
<hippybear> lol
<hippybear> imo that is a non issue
<hippybear> if you cant do A, then do B
<steve-_-2> hippybear: good for you. but you didn't even read what the problem is
<hippybear> \0/
<steve-_-2> the update is working
<steve-_-2> all setup here
<hippybear> I did read
<hippybear> you make asinine assumptions
<buovjaga> the problem is the wiki
<steve-_-2> so why direct me to the terminal?
<hippybear> I didnt, I was more just making comments. I dont know why you think I was talking to you
<hippybear> did I say steve-_-2?
<BluesKaj> buovjaga, the wiki is very straight forward ...we;re here to help those who don't understand the nomenclature
<hippybear> ^
<buovjaga> BluesKaj: it is not straightforward enough :) otherwise steve wouldn't be here suggesting improvements
<hippybear> before muon updater you had people in here who would never be able to update
<hippybear> lol
<buovjaga> you need enumerated steps, like in a bug report
<hippybear> lol
<steve-_-2> lol lol lol not helpful.
<BluesKaj> buovjaga, well, that's what we're here for ...do you understand?
<steve-_-2> sure and that's appreciated
<buovjaga> BluesKaj: yes
<hippybear> step 1, click the thing, step 2 click the upgrade button, step 3 wait
<steve-_-2> so let's rephrase: do you think the wiki steps on the left section are consistent and clear?
<goodtime> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well we don't edit the wiki here , steve-_-2 , you may want to expalin your displeasure with it in #kubuntu-devel
<steve-_-2> BluesKaj: thx buovjaga just did that
<BluesKaj> ok ..BBL ...editing my music files for the next 30mins or so
<steve-_-2> BluesKaj: have fun
<acheronuk> just having a look at the wiki now
<steve-_-2> so updated but no the vm no longer boots
<steve-_-2> ah restarting a few times seems to have helped
<steve-_-2> so has muon be removed from kubuntu 16.10?
<steve-_-2> can't find it anymore
<steve-_-2> so system updates etc now incoming via discover?
<acheronuk> muon is there if you wish to install it
<steve-_-2> acheronuk: well it was there but has been uninstalled it seems
<steve-_-2> also why have 2 update managers?
<steve-_-2> so the default is discover?
<acheronuk> KDE wants to have discover, as it it evolving into a software centre that will be more than just a package manager.
<steve-_-2> sounds fine
<steve-_-2> also that means I don't have to be annoyed by the wrong time info for the last update check in muon...
<acheronuk> Muon has been revived as an option for those who may just want a plain package manager
<acheronuk> Both are somewhat a work in progress from KDE.
<acheronuk> steve-_-2: stick a quick band-aid on the wiki. ;)
<steve-_-2> acheronuk: hm, they should focus efforts and get one to working state. muon has had that time check bug for years
<acheronuk> *stuck even
<acheronuk> Muon is very much a side project. pretty much one person fixing it up
<penelopa> KDE in Kubuntu 16.10 periodical crash. (((
<steve-_-2> Open Configure Software Sources from the settings menu, and set the release upgrade option to Normal Releases.
<steve-_-2> I don#t understand that. when  I open discover, settings > software source I see http://imgur.com/a/dHnxS
<steve-_-2> that doesn't match that description at all
<steve-_-2> acheronuk:
<acheronuk> steve-_-2: http://i.imgur.com/WRHr3fa.png
<steve-_-2> acheronuk: this stuff is complex. I don't have the advanced option
<steve-_-2> http://imgur.com/a/5TeKM
<acheronuk> gets you: http://i.imgur.com/iYbsLMu.png
<acheronuk> steve-_-2: are you now on 16.10? if so, the the version of discover on that is different
<steve-_-2> acheronuk: y
<steve-_-2> hm, so why hide important options?
<acheronuk> I'm looking at standard 16.04.1 in a VM
<steve-_-2> 16.10 here in vm (:
<steve-_-2> well, maybe things will stabilise
<acheronuk> I know what you mean. plasma-discover is changing rapidly between releases
<steve-_-2> ok, so let#S ignore that. let me take another look at the wiki
<acheronuk> upstream dev version is completely changed again
<hippybear> personally I have never used the non terminal version
<hippybear> much easier in terminal
<acheronuk> ^^^^ ditto
<steve-_-2> acheronuk: terminal is great but not for non terminal users.
<steve-_-2> acheronuk: so why not add "in software sources open the 'Updates' tab and there in the 'Release upgrade' section select 'Normal Releases'
<steve-_-2> that would be an instruction that should prevent users from searching like crazy
<steve-_-2> atm it's totally unclear as to where to find that setting that needs to be adjusted
<hippybear> because muon is bloated
<hippybear> in terminal its much simpler
<hippybear> Windows does a disservice to users hand holding everyone and getting them used to installing 400 lbs of crap just tp update one program
<hippybear> "But I need a GUI"
<hippybear> "Terminal is so scery"
<hippybear> Linux is not for strictly gui users
<hippybear> Never was designed to be, if you cant get used to usig a terminal install Mac or stick to windows
<steve-_-2> hippybear: I truly believe this is incorrect. linux wants to be on the desktop
<hippybear> Desktop is there for people who cant install x
<hippybear> you really dont need it
<steve-_-2> ? well whatever. I give up for today. acheronuk if you want to further adjust the wiki, that would be welcome.
<hippybear> some peoples kids
<acheronuk> that debate goes on ad nauseum.
<hippybear> No doubt
<hippybear> I remember linux 15 years ago
<hippybear> ask for a GUI for a and get laughed out of the channel
<hippybear> "Go back to windows nub"
<Unit193> Except this isn't 15 years ago, and people can generally ignore the terminal.
<hippybear> I dont recall saying it was
<hippybear> but astute observation
<hippybear> How do you edit iptable rules without a terminal?
<hippybear> how do you generate ssh keys?
<hippybear> how do you connect to a server via ssh with a gui?
<hippybear> sftp?
<hippybear> top?
<buovjaga> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_edit_iptables_rules#GUI
<hippybear> rhel != Kubuntu
<buovjaga> Kubuntu users will miss out, then :)
<hippybear> lol
<hippybear> "Im a linux system admin for the past 10 years. I can't use anything non terminal"
<hippybear> wordfail++
<buovjaga> luckily we can use http://bedrocklinux.org/ to get the best of both Fedora and Kubuntu
<hippybear> that just seems like a bad day waiting to happen
<hippybear> maybe not
<hippybear> unmet dependencies out the wazoo
<sponge> Hello
<hippybear> hallo
<sponge> I'm using xubuntu on my laptop and I wanted to try kubuntu. I'm wondering if it's possible to install kubuntu on a external-usb-drive and dual boot (In order to not ruin the xubuntu installation). Can anyone advise me on what's my best options?
<soee> why not make bootable usb and try live session ?
<sponge> Because I it's hard to fully work with a live session. I can't install my fav apps and keep them on the live-usb.
<hippybear> you can also install the kubuntu desktop env and log out and try kubuntu
<mparillo> You should be able to add "persistence" to your USB and then install aps, change configs and have them the next time you boot using the USB.
<sponge> hippybear, on many sites it's recommended not to mix kde with other DEs, and not to experiment on a production machine. This is why I'm not choosing the option to install kde inside xubuntu.
<hippybear> I can understand
<hippybear> it really isnt that bad if you know how to set it back
<sponge> mparillo, Can I also add persistence when "burning" the usb with rufus?
<sponge> hippybear, knowing how to set it back is using purge? Does it completely wipe all the changes kde has made?
<hippybear> it removes a lot of things you actually need
<sponge> hippybear, So you mean that's not the right way of doing it?
<hippybear> so you have to let it clear all that and then reinstall some really important system files with apt-get update && upgrade
<hippybear> it takes some know how but its doable
<sponge1> sorry. Got d/c
<sponge1> Maybe I'll try it first with the live usb. Is there a recommended way for burning a live-usb from inside windows that enables persistence?
<hippybear> unetbootin works?
<sponge1> hippybear, Yeah, it works. I just wanted to know if you recommend something. I used to use rufus because it has support for old bios which one of my machines required.
<hippybear> I never used anything other than unetbootin
<leumas> Hi All, just upgraded to 16.10 and my wireless card aint working since then
<leumas> same for audio, i need to unplug and plug back my USB headset to get it to work...pls help
<hippybear> which wireless card do you have?
<robert850> I downloaded the kubunyu file, now what? My laptop doesn't read the file?
<hippybear> Yeah its a much more involved process than just clicking a file
<hippybear> Do you have a USB? are you burning a disk?
<hippybear> Will this be in a VM or installed over your OS
<robert850> over OS
<hippybear> so you will need to either burn that iso to a disk and set that disk to be bootable or burn it to USB and make the USB bootable if your OS supports USB booting
<hippybear> you will also need a working internet through the whole process
<robert850> OK sounds good, anything else?
<hippybear> let me see if I can find a decent write up on how to do it so you dont get totally lost :)
<hippybear> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hippybear> should have you set up in a couple hours :)
<hippybear> any issues just come back in
<robert850> Thank you !
<hippybear> anytime
<Aaditya> my ubuntu software isnt working...wont start at all when clicked
<Aaditya> looked up some articles online
<Aaditya> tried reinstalling gnome software
<Aaditya> no help
<Aaditya> also, I'm new to IRC...i dont really understand how logging is done...and that will i be able to see messages during the interval when my IRC client was inactive
<soee> Aaditya: we dotn support gnome softwere center
<soee> in kubuntu you have Discover
<Aaditya> im a unity desktop ubuntu user
<soee> Aaditya: so why asking here ?
<soee> this is Kubuntu support channel
<Aaditya> sorry
<soee> you should ask on #ubuntu
<Aaditya> thanks
<Aaditya> one question...what is the difference between k,x,l ubuntu?
<soee> differend DE
<soee> ubutnu uses Unity, kubuntu Plasma (KDE), and xubutnu theit own
<sponge1> Can I install gnome/mate (gtk3/gtk2) apps on kubuntu?
<soee> sponge1: yes
<hippybear> you 'can'
<hippybear> it looks a litte weird sometimes
<sponge1> Does this require kubuntu to d/l lots of libraries and possibly break the system?
<hippybear> it wont break it
<hippybear> you will often need to download a ton of stuff for deps
<hippybear> it still looks weird at times and often lacks small features
<hippybear> sometimes you wont even notice lol
<hippybear> Aaditya: different versions are for different 'needs'
<hippybear> some are more geared to education and have default apps installed that work like that, if that makes sense
<sponge1> cool. thanks hippybear
<hippybear> no prob
<sponge1> Oh, one more thing
<hippybear> ?
<sponge1> I've heard that plasma 5.8 is going to be LTS. Is there a way/will there be a way to upgrade plasma 5.7 on kubuntu 16.04 to plasma 5.8? and stay on two LTS - one is kubuntu 16.04 and one is plasma 5.8?
<hippybear> mmm sorta
<hippybear> its often awkward but you can backwards compile
<hippybear> you have to know how to specify versions in apt for example, but it can be done
<hippybear> its better to either switch to beta and just let it run buggy as it is, or build backwards and accept the issues
<hippybear> lol
<sponge> Sorry. Got d/c again
<sponge> I've heard that plasma 5.8 is going to be LTS. Is there a way/will there be a way to upgrade plasma 5.7 on kubuntu 16.04 to plasma 5.8? and stay on two LTS - one is kubuntu 16.04 and one is plasma 5.8?
<hippybear> its better to either switch to beta and just let it run buggy as it is, or build backwards and accept the issues
<hippybear> its often awkward but you can backwards compile
<hippybear> you have to know how to specify versions in apt for example, but it can be done
<leumas> hippybear: its an Intel card
<hippybear> hrm
<hippybear> its built in right?
<leumas> yea
<hippybear> lol
<hippybear> also whoever made this is amazing! http://www.awwwards.com/awards/images/2015/08/yondr-awwwards-logos-4.gif
<hippybear> leumas: do you have alsamixer?
<leumas> hippybear: i used to have Kmix before the update but i cant see on my system
<mparillo> sponge: https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ#Do_you_plan_to_add_Linux_persistent_data_support_eg_for_Ubuntu
<leumas> hippybear: do you recomend i install alsamixer or go with Kmix?
<hippybear> leumas: what is the output of cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<mparillo> Unetbootin used to claim to support persistence, but it stopped working at all for me maybe a year or so ago.
<leumas> hippybear: no such file or directory
<hippybear> hardcore
<hippybear> try cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<sponge> hippybear, Although I understood some of the things you regarding the buggy/issues/backward compile.. I don't think I'm capable of this level.
<leumas> hippybear: same result
<hippybear> meh
<hippybear> well
<hippybear> what in the world
<sponge> thanks mparillo for linking me to this!
<hippybear> try sudo su
<hippybear> then cat those see if you get anything
<sponge> mparillo, Is there a respectable tool to make live-usbs in windows that are persistent?
<hippybear> leumas: apt-get install alsa
<hippybear> lets get you some sound lol
<sponge> hippybear, Will 5.7 get updates to solve issues for the long run? since 16.04 is LTS?
<leumas> hippybear: already the newest version
<hippybear> k
<sponge> mparillo, in that link, they're saying: Once you boot the OS, you should have everything you need to create some space for persistent data, so there's no real need for Rufus to do that. | How should that be made?
<hippybear> sponge: maybe?
<hippybear> leumas: alsamixer
<leumas> hippybear: unable to locate package
<hippybear> leumas: F6 to select your sound card
<hippybear> apt-get install alsamixer
<sponge> Can you please recommend a good tutorial for kubuntu? or is this sufficient for a newbie http://docs.kubuntu.org/ ?
<leumas> hippybear: just installed kmix
<hippybear> guis lol
<hippybear> :)
<leumas> hippybear: the key is not assigned on my laptop, Lenovo T420i (Fn + F6)
<hippybear> :(
<sponge> I'll try the liveusb. bbl. thanks for all the help :)
<hippybear> np
<ahoneybun> so that script connects
<sponge1> Hello
<sponge1> Is there a way to install synaptic or something similar on the kubuntu live-usb?
<sponge1> Could it be that Discover isn't offering vlc for install?
<hippybear> man installing fonts isnt working so well today
<hippybear> might be buggy
<sponge1> hippybear: Why can't I find vlc in Discover? Should I change something in my settings?
<sponge1> Also I can't find the restricted codec package
<hippybear> I dont use discover
<hippybear> try it in terminal does it tell you nothing found?
<sponge1> terminal works. I managed to install synaptic via terminal
<hippybear> das whats up
<hippybear> I always use the terminal
<hippybear> it just seems right lol
<sponge1> Is discover broken or somethign?
<hippybear> It works, you probably just need to enable something or change a setting
<sponge1> ok
<hippybear> you have to add a ppa
<hippybear> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<sponge1> doesn't kubuntu use the same ppas as ubuntu/xubuntu?
<hippybear> its also in trusty-main or xenial-main now
<hippybear> no
<hippybear> sorta?
<acheronuk> vlc is in the main archive
<acheronuk> sudo apt install vlc
<hippybear> vlc vlc-plugin
<sponge1> sholdn't it also be in xenial main?
<hippybear> it is
<acheronuk> no need for an extra ppa for vlc unless you want the git stable/unstable builds
<sponge1> acheronuk: even if I'm on a live usb?
<hippybear> yeah
<hippybear> vlc and all plugins / libs are in xenial main http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages
<acheronuk> live cd/usb has 'main restricted universe' in it's sources.list. so most things like vlc etc should be available
<ahoneybun> sponge1: the live usb can install software
<ahoneybun> I guess the bot is not doing anything then
<sponge1> thanks. I'll try that and restart. bbl
<viewer|19359> Hello. I have one little question. It is normaly thath I don't have to enter my password for sudo in comandline? This is since 16.10
<kayvee> I have a quick question - is there a command line way to unlock widgets?
<kayvee> I am working on a script that will change wallpapers and it won't work unless the widgets are unlocked. I don't want to leave my widgets unlocked at all times.
<hippybear> Not that I am aware of
<hippybear> If you are doing it in a script lock widgets=false
<kayvee> Then is there a way to change the wallpaper using a script? The ones I have looked at so far use a similar approach that involves a qdbus command
<kayvee> Cool. Let me try that
<kayvee> Nope, it did not work. I have a feeling though that I have screwed up something.
<kayvee> This is the command I am using: qdbus org.kde.plasmashell /PlasmaShell org.kde.PlasmaShell.evaluateScript 'var allDesktops = desktops();print (allDesktops);for (i=0;i<allDesktops.length;i++) {d = allDesktops[i];d.wallpaperPlugin = "org.kde.image";d.currentConfigGroup = Array("Wallpaper", "org.kde.image", "General");d.writeConfig("Image", "file:///path/to/image.png")}'
<hippybear> https://gist.github.com/hippybear/3e7951a2cf2167ac917ae85a85a1e1bd
<hippybear> example script that randomly chooses wallpaper based on a file
<kayvee> That appears to be gnome specific. Will it work on KDE/Plasma?
<hippybear> should
<hippybear> the essential line is gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "$FNAME"
<hippybear> FNAME = whatever/path/image.png
<hippybear> you will need to assosciate it with a crontab to get it to run randomly
<hippybear> crontab -e
<hippybear> then add your file at the bottom
<kayvee> I have tried that script. The wallpaper is not changed.
<hippybear> I wonder if gsettings is changed in 16
<hippybear> lemme see
<ronaldsmazitis> my application dashboard doesn't search files
<hippybear> kayvee: qdbus org.kde.plasma
<hippybear> in terminal what is the output?
<ronaldsmazitis> using kde 5.6.5
<ronaldsmazitis> anyone knows why my application dashboard doesn't search files
<kayvee> says Service 'org.kde.plasma' does not exist.
<kayvee> I am using KDE Plasma version 5.7.5
<kayvee> I do have org.kde.plasmashell however
<hippybear> qdbus org.kde.plasmashell
<kayvee> https://paste.kde.org/p97irqxwu is what I see when I do qdbus org.kde.plasmashell
<hippybear> getting closer!
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody?
<hippybear> ronaldsmazitis: What do you mean it doesnt search files?
<hippybear> which menu are you using?
<ronaldsmazitis> it supposed to search files
<hippybear> ok
<ronaldsmazitis> application dashboard
<ronaldsmazitis> fullscreen
<hippybear> :|
<hippybear> and you type a letter and nothing
<hippybear> click your menu and type abc and take a screenshot of it
<ronaldsmazitis> baloo_file_extractor uses a lot of ram
<ronaldsmazitis> and processor
<ronaldsmazitis> 25% CPU
<hippybear> kayvee: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=109437&p=256319#p256319
<hippybear> ronaldsmazitis: how about a screenshot of the menu?
<hippybear> click your menu and type abc and take a screenshot of it
<ronaldsmazitis> it finds applications but no files
<ronaldsmazitis> no need for screenshot it is like I said
<ronaldsmazitis> it finds plenty of question marks on files
<hippybear> oh files
<hippybear> Konsole > find somefile.c
<ronaldsmazitis> no clock on panel
<hippybear> delete the panel and add a default new one
<ronaldsmazitis> when I add clock it shows error
<ronaldsmazitis> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.digitalclock/contents/ui/main.qml:48:14: Cannot assign to non-existent property "toolTipItem"
<hippybear> good lord
<kayvee> hippybear: I don't have org.kde.plasma-desktop. I get the error: Cannot find 'local.PlasmaApp.loadScriptInInteractiveConsole' in object /App at org.kde.plasma-desktop
<hippybear> ronaldsmazitis: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git there is no more toolTipItem in KDE>5.5
<hippybear> you need to upgrade
<hippybear> something is wacky
<valorie> or perhaps `sudo apt install -f` where f=fix
<hippybear> lol
<hippybear> something isnt up to par for sure
<hippybear> kayvee: im not really sure :| it seems some thing changed and now I have no clue how to lol
<kayvee> I have been searching about this... Here's kind of what I wanted to do. https://gist.github.com/mamantoha/e4a2e173a852d6901918eef56e5bc884
<kayvee> hippybear: that script works but only if I have the widgets unlocked
<hippybear> oh bang
<hippybear> its javascript?
<kayvee> So all I am looking for is an addition to that script that unlocks the widgets first, changes the wallpaper and locks it back again.
<kayvee> hippybear: it is ruby
<hippybear> oh tru
<hippybear> missed the .rb lol
<hippybear> looks a lot like node, plus plasma is bringing in some kind of javascript editor for plasmoids
#kubuntu 2016-10-16
<Aussie_matt_ubu> anyone know if someones gonna bring kde1 to kubuntu?
<fayaz> Hi, I am having trouble switching to intel from nvidia-367 (using prime-select intel). Switching to intel gives black screen. Running kubuntu 16.10
<fayaz> lspci output https://paste.kde.org/pdqw755ig
<valorie> fayaz: please ask on #ubuntu -- it's a bigger channel, and not a kubuntu difficulty in particular
<fayaz> valorie: okay
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<ForgeAus> if I am running Trusty, what happens if I update my repos to Xenial and not specifically do a dist-upgrade?...
<ForgeAus> (I'm asking to get some idea of how this affects WSL ... because it doesn't have a kernel etc... at least not in the filesystem, it probably runs a s a part of the lsxx program on the windows side somehow... )
<ForgeAus> so upgrading whatever part of it are ubuntu packages to = the Xenial ones does that in effect upgrade to Xenial from Trusty or not?
<jubo2> G'morning.
<jubo2> How do I stop the screen from locking due to inactivity?
<jubo2> I though I just untick certain boxes in the energy saving setting but this stupid machine still locks the screen shortly after inactivity
<jubo2> Just reporting that Kubuntu 16.10 will start with 1GB
<jubo2> but it is not much fun besides shells and one Konversation
<jubo2> I getting 2GB more to this as I figure out some money
<WannaRunFog> Hi all.  Dunno if I'm blind, but I can't find the system requirements listed for 16.10.  Can someone share this?  Thanks
<valorie> ForgeAus: that's a rather dangerous way to upgrade
<valorie> apt/dpkg are there to keep your system safe
<valorie> jubo2: search for lock in krunner
<valorie> alt+f2
<ForgeAus> who said anything about not using apt/dpkg?
<valorie> or alt+space
<valorie> well, you would be circumventing it
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> if you update trusty to xenial in the repos, upgrades still run through apt/dpkg
<ForgeAus> the dist-upgrade uses apt/dpkg too
<valorie> I've done an upgrade that way one: to get to the next version when it's just been open for development
<ForgeAus> (it might do its own other stuff as well... part of that process is exactly that, updating the repos)
<valorie> in other words, a mere change of names
<paranoidabhi> hi
<valorie> yes, but there are built-in checks
<ForgeAus> probably yes
<paranoidabhi> how can I update to kubuntu 16.10 from terminal.
<paranoidabhi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> you would be removing part of those checks
<ForgeAus> it also knows the list of packages to add/remove
<paranoidabhi> ^ the above link uses discover
<paranoidabhi> sudo apt dist-upgrade does nothing.
<ForgeAus> its not just apt
<valorie> ForgeAus: also, that is an upgrade from Plasma 4 to Plasma 5
<ForgeAus> its apt-get paranoiddabhi
<valorie> it's really better to do a backup and fresh install
<paranoidabhi> ForgeAus, ?
<valorie> paranoidabhi: what are you running now?
<paranoidabhi> kubuntu 16.04
<paranoidabhi> ForgeAus, apt also works :)
<valorie> paranoidabhi: step one, fully update
<paranoidabhi> valorie, yeah done.
<valorie> `sudo ap update && sudo apt dist-upgrade`
<valorie> ok
<valorie> then you need to uncheck the LTS in muon package manager or discover
<fomalhaut-XII> hm, hello. Does anyone know of a small (under 200mb) linux rescue disk? My system disk died and I urgently need to get some data out of my /home, but i just got mobile data to download. i tried asking in other channels but no one answers, and I am running out of battery. sorry for being slightly off-topic but I am seriously out of options
<valorie> I don't know an easy way to do that via the commandline since it involves editing a file
<valorie> !rescue | fomalhaut-XII
<ubottu> fomalhaut-XII: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<valorie> oops
<ForgeAus> fomalhaut - I guess you could check out PuppyLinux ...
<paranoidabhi> valorie, changing the discover somehow doesn't reflect in the cmdline.
<paranoidabhi> can you tell what config file to edit.
<valorie> paranoidabhi: then do `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<fomalhaut-xii_> damn, webchat kicked me out somehow
<fomalhaut-xii_> anyway as i was saying
<ForgeAus> PuppyLinux is not always an ubuntu-based system but it might be enough to get you out of trouble or at least read your drives...
<fomalhaut-xii_> puppy linux seems it could work, but does it read ext4?
<ForgeAus> should be able to
<fomalhaut-xii_> I literally just need to read a single file, to retrieve the password for the shared wifi here
<ForgeAus> but I'm not about to guarantee it, you might need some more research there but I doubt that will be a problem
<fomalhaut-xii_> after that i can just download a kubuntu 16.10 install from wifi
<paranoidabhi> is there any news on kde5.8 in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> PCLinuxOS had a minime too but I don't know if it was smaller than 200mb
<ForgeAus> and its an even more foreign system than puppy
<paranoidabhi> will it available in kubuntu 16.10 or 16.04 sometime soon?
<valorie> paranoidabhi: we're planning it as soon as possible
<valorie> for 16.10 at lease
<valorie> least
<fomalhaut-xii_> I am running out of battery, so I don't have much time for research, unfortunately. Any small rescue disk will do, as long as it's small enough to download on cell phone data
<paranoidabhi> valorie, cool
<valorie> since there is a new enough Qt version
<ForgeAus> valorie, note: plasma5 is one of the reasons I was thinking of going Xenial
<valorie> unsure if they will update the LTS with a new enough Qt
<valorie> that's not up to us
<paranoidabhi> valorie, but how does neon do it with 16.04?
<paranoidabhi> don't hey have the same old qt
<paranoidabhi> hey-they
<valorie> paranoidabhi: they don't have to care about Ubuntu
<paranoidabhi> valorie, why?
<fomalhaut-xii_> is there any other channel I can go for help? I tried #linux but i can't send messages there for some reason. (i just made out this nickname on the spot, so I don't think it's banned or anything)
<valorie> because they only use the Ubuntu core -- they are not a flavor
<fomalhaut-xii_> my battery i literally on the red
<valorie> fomalhaut-xii_: try https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<paranoidabhi> won't the packages break with qt conflicts?
<valorie> it's small enough to fit on a CD
<valorie> paranoidabhi: they respin everything
<fomalhaut-xii_> sounds very good but it's huge, I don't have enough data to download it :(
<valorie> qt has nothing to do with the ubuntu base
<paranoidabhi> valorie, sry for lack of info. can you explain the difference btw ubuntu core and ubuntu flavor.
<ForgeAus> note Valorie the current WSL (or what I think of as lxss) doesn't have dist-upgrade support yet... I think the insider preview of Windows10's version does... so its likely the next full release win10 upgrade will too... (also chroot support) ...
<fomalhaut-xii_> cell phone service in my country is kind of crap, i got 600mb only, and i probably alreadyused 150-200 looking around
<valorie> the flavors are unity-desktop, kubuntu, lubuntu, MATE, gnome-desktop, etc.
<ForgeAus> but currently without that I'm not sure if it can go from Trusty to Xenial ...
<valorie> all part of the ubuntu community
<valorie> neon is not part of that
<valorie> ForgeAus: you CAN
<valorie> I've done it
<ForgeAus> oh :) ok
<ForgeAus> so just update the repos then?
<valorie> however, it is best to back up, and do a fresh install
<ForgeAus> a fresh install will install trusty
<valorie> you are likely to break your system that way
<ForgeAus> with my current version of win10
<ForgeAus> (I don't have the insider preview)
<valorie> ForgeAus: ? you can download any of the ISOs
<ForgeAus> and I'm not looking to get it
<paranoidabhi> valorie, ok, but am unsure how that relates to the qt conflict/
<ForgeAus> I can download an ISO but which one,  and why?
<valorie> if you want xenial, download that
<valorie> it is much faster, for starters
<valorie> a fresh install is fresh
<ForgeAus> valorie I think you are failing to realize something
<valorie> paranoidabhi: Ubuntu uses Qt for unity and for their phone project
<ForgeAus> I didn't install trusty from an ISO either
<ForgeAus> it isn't exactly a full Trusty...
<valorie> they do not want to upgrade Qt as fast as we want it
<valorie> oh, you are using wubi?
<ForgeAus> no
<valorie> wubi afaik is dead
<ForgeAus> its Windows 10's relatively recent Services for Linux (an ubuntu subsystem built into windows 10)
<valorie> ah
<ForgeAus> it doesn't even have a kernel in the filesystem
<valorie> gotcha
<valorie> I haven't a clue
<valorie> !win
<valorie> um
<paranoidabhi> valorie, but kubuntu doesn't have unity, so why does qt change matter?
<ForgeAus> which is why it doesn't have dist-upgrade support yet
<valorie> !ubu-win
<valorie> huh
<paranoidabhi> valorie, do all flavors have the same versions of packages?
<valorie> ForgeAus: please do a full backup first
<valorie> paranoidabhi: yes
<valorie> there is one archive
<ForgeAus> I don't mind backing up or not I can redo trusty from scratch with no problem
<ForgeAus> its Xenial that I'm worried about
<ForgeAus> I haven't saved any data there or anything anyway
<valorie> there is a channel
<valorie> I'm just not sure what it is
<ForgeAus> I don't think #Interix had a channel
<paranoidabhi> valorie, what are the advantages of kubuntu over neon?
<ForgeAus> (WSL basically replaced it, because Interix got deprocated)
<ForgeAus> paranoidabhi stability with the LTS releases for one
<valorie> #ubuntu-on-windows    is the chan
<ForgeAus> thx valorie :)
<paranoidabhi> ForgeAus, hmmm.. both have that
<valorie> paranoidabhi: we focus on elegance and everything working together
<ForgeAus> neon has LTS support? oh ok
<valorie> they focus on getting the latest out the door asap
<ForgeAus> bbl have fun :_
<paranoidabhi> valorie, can you explain more on it. By working together you mean.
<valorie> ForgeAus: not that I've heard
<valorie> that is sort of the opposite of what they want to provide
<valorie> we want you to be able to use any package in the archive, for instance
<valorie> whether it is from KDE or not
<valorie> neon provides a small subset of KDE applications
<valorie> growing, but still small
<valorie> I think we provide them all
<paranoidabhi> valorie, but we can install them in neon right?
<valorie> I'm not saying that you can't use neon the same way you use kubuntu
<valorie> and vice versa
<valorie> people use kubuntu and build part of their own applications etc.
<valorie> I used to do that
<valorie> but we have different focuses
<paranoidabhi> ok from I have understood. Kubuntu offers larger kde packages and they are better tested to work together?
<valorie> yes, certainly
<valorie> I've been testing Yakkety for six months
<valorie> as have quite a few others
<valorie> neon is created in order to test stuff
<paranoidabhi> Are there other advantages outside of kde packages as well?
<valorie> I guess that depends on whether or not you consider the ubuntu community an advantage
<valorie> I do
<paranoidabhi> valorie, can you explain more on that please.
<valorie> for instance, at the beginning of next month, I'll be sharing a table at a local FOSS show (SeaGL) with other ubuntu community members
<valorie> Ubuntu sends us a convention kit with swag to give away
<valorie> is paying for our hotel
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> the community sent me to Akademy this summer for our Kubuntu meeting there
<valorie> it's great
<paranoidabhi> kubuntu xenial use lower qt than kde neon xenial. Now I install some package that requires qt in both. How does the package know which qt I have. Will fail in kde-neon vs kubuntu?
<valorie> that depends
<valorie> maybe
<paranoidabhi> valorie, if possible can you please explain more. Sry I am a newbie
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> I've not had a chance to install KDE neon yet
<valorie> and I would never mix packages like that
<valorie> I'd rather run one or the other in a VM
<paranoidabhi> I am saying that when I install packages in kubuntu. The packages are meant to work with the given xenial versions for dependencies?
<valorie> every version has their own packages
<paranoidabhi> In neon, if you change the qt, the new packages to be installed won't work. Because they would assume because I am using xenial I would have old qt.
<valorie> well, the supported ones
<valorie> older
<valorie> not OLD
<paranoidabhi> yes sry older qt
<user|1512> [Print] key don't work. [Alt]+[Print] works well. [Meta]+[Print] works well.
<user|1512> Sorry, ... just after the 16.04 upgrade
<paranoidabhi> so kde-neon+testing+more-packages(kde and others)=kubuntu
<valorie> paranoidabhi: neon is always built on an LTS base
<valorie> on Kubuntu you can stay on the LTS and get backports and updates, OR upgrade once every six months
<paranoidabhi> valorie, can't we get the backports in neon as well?
<valorie> what would be the point?
<valorie> updates in neon are from git for the devel spin, or latest releases for user
<paranoidabhi> valorie, but backports isn't limited to the desktop, it may include other thing as well. Please correct me if I am wrong.
<valorie> perhaps they include ubuntu-backports
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> they give you fresh frameworks and fresh plasma as well as fresh apps
<user|1512> The Global Keyboard Shortcuts settings are correct [KDE Daemon]>Action [Print Screen]>Global [Print], but the key don't work : why ?
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi: as You know, Neon uses a much new Qt that they built themselves and supply. *most* KDE/QT application are fine with a newer QT, but some specifically require the ABI of an earlier version
<acheronuk> that means that Neon Qt breaks some things in the ubuntu archive. some they rebuild in their own repos. many they don't bother with
<user|1512> Sorry, my versions are: Kubuntu 16.10 - KDE Plasma: 5.7.5 KDE Frameworks: 5.26.0 Qt: 5.6.1 Kernel: 4.8.0-22-generic OS Type: 64-bit
<acheronuk> as they are not core KDE things, Neon can choose to not care that some things break. kubuntu when doing a backport and supplying a new QT DOES have to have concern as to what a new QT would do to non kubuntu packages in the archive
<acheronuk> user|1512: what application do you have set to launch?
<user|1512> [Meta]+[Print] runs Spectacle
<user|1512> but just [Print] doesn't
<paranoidabhi> acheronuk, thanks that makes sense.
<acheronuk> user|1512: hmmm... PrntScm launches spectacle here
<acheronuk> *PrtScn
<user|1512> No, after the upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 the PrntScn launches nothing
<user|1512> My system's lost the connection between Action and app to lunch
<user|1512> Any idea ?
<user|1512> Sorry, I must leave ... see you soon. Bye!
<IrcsomeBot> LarisMourullo was removed by: LarisMourullo
<nicofrand> i ! Anyone knows how to see my agendas in the calendar with plasma 5.7? They don't appear in the configuration window (I only see "Holidays")
<Daewan> hello everyone
<lordievader_b> O/
<Daewan> maybe I'm a bit lame, but I couldn't find a minimal cd download for kubuntu 16.10. is there any?
<Daewan> so called network install cd
<lordievader_b> Did you look for the Ubuntu one?
<Daewan> Kubuntu
<lordievader_b> IIRC the Ubuntu minimal iso van Be used to installatie Kubuntu.
<Daewan> aaah
<Daewan> perfect
<Daewan> thank you :)
<lordievader_b> No problem
<Daewan> cu
<FlameReaper-PC> Is there any way I can know the status of Plasma 5.7 for Kubuntu 16.04 backports?
<soee> FlameReaper-PC: im not 100% sure but i think Plasma 5.8 will land thare after it is in ZZ than YY
<soee> acheronuk: ^ can you confirm?
<acheronuk> soee: plasma 5.7.5 is staged, but not fully tested. Plasma 5.8 is planned if it can be done once ZZ has it
<acheronuk> soee: personally I am somewhat in favour of just skipping 5.7 and doing 5.8 for 16.04, but that is a team decision
<FlameReaper-PC> acheronuk: I suppose that means somewhere within next year?
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: I would hope a few weeks.
<FlameReaper-PC> acheronuk: thanks. I have been wondering why the backports seemed frozen for quite some time
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: several reasons. we would need an updated QT version, which kubuntu can only do with a GREAT deal of care, so as not to break ubuntu packages
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: Yakkety QT transition and therefore plasma/tw was a long time coming, so backports from that get delayed
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: we have been a bit shorthanded due to some team members having a life outside kubuntu :p
<FlameReaper-PC> well, when it gets done it gets done I suppose.
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: and getting yakkety done generally means things like backports go a little put on the back burner
<FlameReaper-PC> as a production machine I should not be a rush to upgrade
<FlameReaper-PC> *in a rush
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: this is true. for example on plasma 5.8, instead opf rushing 5.8.0 out the door as soon as it is release with lots of new bugs, it's probably better to have 5.8.4 or 5 as an upgrade by which time most nasty bugs will have been squashed
<mparillo> And 5.8.0 would be premature anyway. I am running 5.8.1 and it seems stable enough, but 5.8.2 should be coming soon (tm).
<acheronuk> mparillo: 5.8.3 is released in Nov 1st :)
<FlameReaper-PC> also since I am using fcitx for japanese text input (not a japanese, but I do go to Japanese sites) it seems the Qt5 frontend for it has yet to be built against KDE 5.7
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: that is on out list of things that would break with new QT, yes
<acheronuk> already have a test build of that against Qt 5.6.1 if I recall
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<init1> help me ... instal metasploit?
<clement_> Hello
<init1> hi friends
<clement_> I am trying to install KSuperkey on a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.10. But when I try to set Alt+F1 as application launcher shortcut it just wont accept it
<clement_> What can I do?
<BluesKaj> init1, https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-framework/wiki/Nightly-Installers
<init1> ok thanks, and how to install and repository kubuntu
<init1> how to install metasploit and repository?
<init1> iam from indonesian
<user|59898> Hello
<user|59898> Anybody ?
<user|59898> I need some help please
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Just ask
<soee> !ask | user|59898
<ubottu> user|59898: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|59898> Ok thanks
<user|59898> Where it says, less than 2 GB of RAM it doesn't exactly say the minimum required, because sometimes we use old machines that can't run Microsoft so what is the minimum requirement in terms of RAM  Please?
<mparillo> Funny we were chatting about this yesterday. I said I could live with Kubuntu on 1GB of RAM on my netbook, but somebody else said it was too painful.
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> I have kubuntu running on an Atom netbook with 1GB, however is not the fastest thing in the world
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> I would say, try it and see if it meets your needs, if not maybe try with something lighter like lubuntu
<nicofrand> Did anyone figured how to display the agendas from Korganizer in the calendar ?
<user|59898> is Lubuntu lighter in your opinion? I have been using Xubuntu but it's slightly havier
<user|59898> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> I think it is, but havent use it in a while
<user|59898> Well I can't even download it, on their website since the link is dead
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> http://lubuntu.me/, there it started downloading for me
<user|59898> thanks IrcsomeBot
<user|59898> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> Guess that what people from the telegram group look like in the irc :)
<Timvde> General question actually, but it's to create a Kubuntu installer USB: what's the best/easiest way nowadays? unetbootin has given me problems in the past.
<Timvde> Let's try just dd...
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> There was a better Commander than dd, one that reported the progress
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> I dont recall the command, show it in the stackexchange network, however i've read that now dd supports reporting the progress
<Taggnostr> even with firefox closed and no firefox entries in ps aux, I still see 3 "firefox" processes from the system monitor.  Any idea what they might be and why they don't show up in ps aux?
<yuriy> Hello guys
<yuriy> I have Kubuntu 15.10, but try to upgrade it to Kubuntu 16.10
<yuriy> but it always tell me about 16.04 only
<yuriy> that it possible to upgrae too
<yuriy> what's wrong here?
<jhunold> yuriy: you can't skip version when upgrading from a non-TLS version
<yuriy> so?
<jhunold> upgrade to 16.04 and then to 16.10
<yuriy> hm... there no other way?
<yuriy> i did change /etc/apt/sources.list to Yakkety Yak
<yuriy> thanks jhunold
<gelek> hi - I would like to ask a question about backport. I installed kde 5.6 which works fine, but I would like to update to 5.8. It does not do it automatically via ppa
<user|46267> i need help with my kubuntu installation
<user|46267> after the installation is done, it asks me to reboot my device and then theres an error and then i have to start the whole process over
<gelek> hi did anybody already updated to plasma 5.8 from backport ppa?
<shaver> I think I have plasma 5.5
<mparillo> The backport PPA does not have Plasma 5.8.
<mparillo> It has Plasma 5.6.5. YY (16.10) has 5.7.5.
<gelek> okay, but the backport was not updated to 5.8 even for 16.04?
<BluesKaj_>  staging ppa ?
<shaver> WildSoft: As soon as I clean up, 2 seconds later, Dust seems to be everyone with a white glove inspection.
<shaver> mparillo: Thanks. I'll just install and upgrade.
<mparillo> BluesKaj_: I do not think Plasma 5.8 is even in staging yet. There are discussions, but I do not think a plan has been finalized. Step 1 was to resurrect CI.
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, pk, I heard it was already on arch and neon
<BluesKaj_> ok
<BluesKaj_>  but I seldom notice much diffeence between plasma versions that use the same number
<BluesKaj_> I have 5.7.5 as all 16.10 users , but the diff between it and 5.6 wasnt much from what I could see
<BluesKaj_> not a fan of breeze, maybe thatś the reason :-)
<shaver> Is there a new version of Calendar System for the panel?
<shaver> When I click the calendar, I don't see my Appointments && to-do list.
<shaver> The Calendar from the panel after clicking time stamp.
<zergut> hello
<shaver> zergut: Goot Morgin.
<shaver> hello
<zergut> is there still an issue with connecting modems via usb
<zergut> or it's already fixed?
<shaver> I have wi-fi connected via usb.
<zergut> which version?
<shaver> zergut: I have KDE 16.04 installed. Plasma 5.5.5
<mparillo> Yes, Plasma 5.8.1 has also migrated from Manjaro Unstable to Testing.
<shaver> It's actually Ubuntu 16.04.
<shaver> How do I install updated drivers for my new ATI video card to GLX 4.5? It says I have GLX versioin 3?
<shaver> Do I have to compile drivers for dot.exe video drivers? my window machine.
<shaver> The ways it's done is that it has to be a match.
<shaver> Example: Orange && Apple cannot go in the same basket.
<shaver> I was looking for drivers for my Brand Spank'in New Video Card && everyone is like, well he has to compile it. How would I do that with EXE?
<shaver> I thought there was package owners. I mean, I used to be a Peer Training, but, I was hoping that package owner on other distros can do a better job.
<shaver> I just got done taking a break. I actually found apples && oranges mixed in a basket.
<shaver> If your not supportive for Mr. S. Then Out.
<zergut> trying to customize kubuntu 16.04
<zergut> via ubuntu customization kit
<zergut> have got error Failed to merge X authorization file, error=126
<halas> hey gays
<halas> i have probleme with teamviwer can you help me
<yotux> I have this proccess Baloo_file_extr that is always starting and running @ 100% of cpu
<assist> can someone help me? my laptop hangs on restart with either (k)ubuntu 16.04.1 and 16.10
<viewer|94528> hi guys: I am trying to install kubuntu 16.10 on virtualbox (under windows), and when i virtually boot from the iso as a live cd and hit install kubunto, i select a language, hit continue and then I cannot proceed further :( i won't let me select continue and in the upper left corner there is a strange symbol with a check symbol written over it
<valorie> viewer|94528: did you verify the ISO?
<valorie> !md5 | viewer|94528
<ubottu> viewer|94528: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<viewer|94528> with the checksum?
<valorie> yes
<viewer|94528> no, give me a sec
<viewer|94528> the download is valid
<viewer|94528> eg. the checksums match
<viewer|94528> could i be a problem that i doesnt recognize my primary hard drive (virtual as well)
<viewer|94528> *it doesen't
<viewer|94528> um guys, is this the right place to ask such a question? :)
<viewer|94528> ok bye
<user|29448> hello everyone ı have a problem. My clock widget is showing wrong time. my time zone is turkey
<Guest17981> Hello guys; is there any way to get plasma 5.8 for ubuntu yakkety other than compiling?
<mparillo> Guest17981: You want to help us package it?
<Guest17981> how can I do that? :)
<mparillo> If you want to learn packaging, the team is always looking for new developers.
<mparillo> They gather in #kubuntu-devel, but I think they are mostly Europeans and things are getting a bit late now.
#kubuntu 2017-10-09
<viewer|36057> Looking at installing dotnet core on kubuntu but not sure if it is Ubuntu, debian or other?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Shibe> guys a lot of kde apps are not fitting my screen properly and I have to alt+drag them to access the lower half
<Shibe> I can't resise them to fit either
<hateball> Shibe: Like what app?
<Shibe> hateball: the power management one is one example
<Shibe> hateball: the display config one is another
<IrcsomeBot> Taty Taty was added by: Taty Taty
<IrcsomeBot> <Taty Taty> Salve a tutti esiste qualcosa che permette di configurare kubuntu in macos
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo> Shibe: I believe the KDE Developers would consider them bugs. See for example: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192514
<ubottu> KDE bug 192514 in general "Configuration dialog not KDE 4 HIG-compliant" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> Taty Taty was removed by: Taty Taty
<XtremXpert> Hi All, I am facing a weird performance issue with the latest beta2 of kubuntu 17.10
<XtremXpert> Starting 4-5 apps (konsole, amarok, firefox, kontact) and apps randomly froze for 10 to 60 secondes, but the windows manager work fine while the apps is not responding
<XtremXpert> Any clue about it, I dont see anything in top hooking
<XtremXpert> It is totaly random but imply working with the apps to make it hang (or just listen music on amarok or cantana)
<XtremXpert> And all application are not hang when on is hanging....   So strange
<XtremXpert> following a link in firefox can take a minutes to open
<anqxyr> so, I've got a "new" used pc, and the headphone jack isn't working. I'm suspecting it's a hardware issue. Is there any way to tell for certain? I'm on 17.04
<anqxyr> acpi_listen doesn't react to headphone insertion
<crtcji> p
<BluesKaj> anqxyr, do your speakers work?
<anqxyr> yup
<anqxyr> when I say "hardware issue", I mean "pc case's jack is either broken or isn't connected to the motherboard properly"
<anqxyr> I looked inside the case and visually it looks fine, so idk
<anqxyr> brand new kubuntu install, haven't used 17.04 before, so unsure which is more likely, hardware issue, or kubuntu fucking up
<BluesKaj> usually pcs have more than one mini jack out , they can be used for phones too
<BluesKaj> anqxyr, no need for the F word or that sort of lingo please
<BluesKaj>  the 3mm ots will work
<BluesKaj> outs
<anqxyr> sorry. there's only two 3mm front jacks (the ones that go through the case), a green and a pink one
<anqxyr> neither of them appear to react to inserting the headphones at all
<BluesKaj> the pink is for a mic, the green one should work
<anqxyr> yeah well, it should, but it doesn't
<BluesKaj> open alsomixer in the terminal and make sure the line and pcm amsters are turned up, also disaable automute altho it's probly already so since your speakers work
<BluesKaj> master
<BluesKaj> correction: alsamixer
<anqxyr> waaait, wait a second
<BluesKaj> not going anywhere
<anqxyr> ok, great news: I completely misinterpreted the problem
<anqxyr> the headphones *do* work, it's just that the speakers don't turn off when the headphones are inserted
<anqxyr> before, the speakers were so much louder than the headphones that I misinterpreted the sound from the headphones as coming from the speakers
<anqxyr> so it's definitely not a hardware problem. And now I know what to google. So, thanks. I'll go tackle this on my own some more.
<BluesKaj> yeah , that headphone short circuit switch is missing on some systems, and usually theonly way to solve it is to turn the speakers off at the speaker volume ctrl if you have one on the speakers.
<anqxyr> yeah, that's what I did right now as a temporary measure. Still hoping to figure out a proper solution later.
<patric_> hf,nhm
#kubuntu 2017-10-10
<francis__> \j #montreal
<user|58827> installed new hard formated and partition but can not copy files to it
<user|58827> read about uuid
<user|58827> but was not sure how to do the step by step to mount and start using the drive
<lordievader> Good morning
<raison> Hello Test
<raison> Hello Test
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was removed by: TimApple
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> there a default keyboard shortcut set for minimise currently focused window?
<Guest74187> i'm using mint
<Guest74187> why i login to kubuntu
<Guest74187> why i happend to loggin to here
<Guest74187> i'm using mint
<whatsthis> hey
<whatsthis> what manner should i run firefox
<BluesKaj> !linuxmint | whatsthis
<ubottu> whatsthis: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> someone can recommende me a good pdf editor for kubuntu? libreoffice kinda sucks on pdf edition...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> masterpdfeditor
#kubuntu 2017-10-11
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @acheronuk, thank you, i will try it, too bad isn't free (as in freedom)
<KF5WYX> Hi All.  I had a difficult time installing Kubuntu 17.04 today. Finally got installed, but there was an error towards the end of the install script - didn't catch it to copy, but now the package manager seems to be borked, and I don't know how to resolve it. see: https://pastebin.com/wiDpjPVL
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @KF5WYX, it seems you ran out of space in your /boot partition, do a df -h /* and check
<cagrover> noobie question.  How do I set up my email services with loopback?  I see lots on Google about how to send, but not where to set the SMTP server and credentials to use for sending...
<cagrover> Or should I ask in the gitter.im room?
<cagrover> oops.. sry... wrong channel.. lol
<Char|ie> Hey guys, Im trying to create a fancy-ish pdf from scratch. Id like to put on background images and text over it. Whats crucial though is that I need to learn how to build a page where it links to a page or section in the pdf
<Char|ie> Im not sure how to put this in keywords in search in google :/
<Char|ie> Can anyone help out?
<hateball> Uh... I am not sure how it's Kubuntu related :)
<Char|ie> This is a question I should be asking Libreoffice right?
<Char|ie> well I use Kubuntu :/
<hateball> Char|ie: Yeah :D
<Char|ie> k.
<hateball> Char|ie: But really you only make a document with TOC, export to PDF and it should make hyperlinks
<hateball> Automagically
<Char|ie> TOC?
<hateball> Table of contents
<Char|ie> Okay :) ty
<hateball> https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Creating_a_Table_of_Contents
<Char|ie> awesome :D
<Char|ie> ty
<hateball> Char|ie: No worries :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<john85> BOO!
<john85> if anyone is there,  i have a question
<john85> i am running windows 8 and kubi with grub boot loader
<john85> i have one of those new laptops with windows preinstalled on a recovery partition,  can i safely reinstall windows without upsetting grub or kubi?
<deng> #stripe
<hateball> john85: reinstalling Windows will kill your bootloader and replace it with Windows own
<hateball> !fixgrub | john85
<ubottu> john85: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hateball> john85: but quite easily fixable ^
<john85> ok,  i wont bother then
<john85> i have no need to really,  just be good to clear out all the junk thats accumulated over the years since i now only ever use it for one thing,  and i will hopefully have fully migrated to kubuntu soon anyway
<hateball> john85: well you can liveboot and resize the partitions, if you want to reclaim space
<hateball> and on the when you are finally free, you can kill the windows partition altogether, grub shouldnt even mind as it's in MBR + on your / partition
<john85> im getting a new SSD soon,  so dont think i will bother worrying about messing about with my current drive
<hateball> ah :)
<john85> will keep the old drive,  just in case i need windows for something
<hateball> probably wise
<john85> i paid for it after all
<hateball> john85: you could get an enclosure for the old drive, reinstall a windows VM and keep it on that drive
<hateball> attached over USB, rather than having to swap back and forth :p
<john85> good idea :)
<john85> thanks
<hateball> They are cheap enough these days
<john85> i was thinking about a VM, but never thought of doing it like that
<hateball> well of course performance will suffer compared to keeping it on SSD
<hateball> but if it's just for the odd occassion...
<john85> ye
<john85> cant wait till i get my broadband in two weeks
<hateball> :)
<john85> its unfortunate i have to wait 2 weeks though
<hateball> Yes, nothing quite as annoying
<john85> its lucky i have BB at work, last place i worked didnt
<john85> but then i did have BB at home
<john85> actually,  thats not quite true,  work did have BB,  but only certain people had access to it
<john85> same here really,  only a select few are allowed wi fi password
<hateball> odd, unless bandwidth comes at a premium
<hateball> even low end routers will offer guestnet functionality these days
<john85> wifi password here is shite,  password on works laptop is shit too lol
<hateball> even so, you can QoS
<john85> i think its more to do with trust than bandwidth
<hateball> hence guestnet :p
<hateball> but that's more suited for !ot ;D
<john85> this channel is always so packed but always so quiet,  unless people just remain logged in or go off into private chats
<hateball> yes
<john85> im needed on shop floor
<john85> bye for now
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> anyone knows how to reatart the x server so it reads changes in xorg.conf without rebooting?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> already tried sddm restart but isn't reading changes in xorg.conf
<lordievader> Restarting sddm should do that...
<lordievader> Since X is restarted.
<BluesKaj> do we even have xorg.conf by default anymore?
<hateball> BluesKaj: Not my knowledge
<hateball> to my*
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @lordievader, exactly, but it jus doesn't read it, but if i restart the machine it would take the changes
<hateball> But it is still required to set some systemwide options for the nvidia blob and what not
<lordievader> DGUERRERO: how are you making the changes?
<BluesKaj> hateball, yeah that's nvidia-xconfig
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @lordievader, nano directly to xorg.conf
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> hateball: even with nvidia-xconfig, it will just take the changes after rebooting
<lordievader> Are there files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d which override the settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> no, doesn't even have a .d directory
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> and it's driving me crazy because I want to connect a UHD tv via HDMI, but the max resolution avaliable for it is 1920x1080, so instead of add the resolution, changes the dpi to 30x30, and you can't read anything
<BluesKaj> DGUERRERO I have to ask, does your gpu support 4k
<BluesKaj> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> in theory, only spupoort it at 30hz
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> and in 60 the max is 2560x1440
<BluesKaj> 30hz can be watchable, but pans are probly jerky
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @BluesKaj, I think it's betther than the 30x30 dpi i hav-e right now hehehe
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> *better
<BluesKaj> DGUERRERO, right , which gpu are you running ?
<Guest51354> Hi. I have a directory and the user and group owner is ubuntu. Now I want to allow another user jenkins to access that folder with the same rights as ubuntu user. What should I do ?
<Guest51354> I tried adding the user jenkins to ubuntu group as its secondary group but did not work
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Guest51354, Hi, if you have intermediate linux skills, i would suggest you to use an ACL for that user in the directory.
<Guest51354> Yes I can learn and do that but is there an easier way ?
<Guest51354> a workaround ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Guest51354, did you checked the permission for owner and group are the same? it can be dangerous...
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> but it will be easier
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> BluesKaj: i have and old but warry GT540m
<Guest51354> owner and group are the same yes but ubuntu group has users ubuntu and jenkins only
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> maybe you need to apply these permissions recursively?
<dougl> morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'morning dougl
<dougl> Hey BluesKaj how are you doing today?
<BluesKaj> dougl, good thanks, and you?
<dougl> BluesKaj, not bad - working out a few bugs wondering if I should do release update (?) on my 14.04 LTS but it aint broke so I am nervous about fixing it
<BluesKaj> dougl, dunno much about 16.04, barely used it so I can' comment, but 18.04 promises a lot of big changes. I'll probly be testing it in a few weeks.
<BluesKaj> can't comment
<hateball> dougl: be aware that 14.04 to 16.04 is not a supported Kubuntu upgrade
<hateball> due to the 4.x -> 5.x
<hateball> It has worked when I've done it tho, but I lost my kwallet in the process
<hateball> might have been some other minor issues, but none that I can remember now
<BluesKaj> that's no loss :-)
<dougl> BluesKaj, aww you caught me fishing for advice again... I will probably wait... Thats what I am talking about...
<BluesKaj> the change fropm kde/plasma4 to 5 is q big one too
<dougl> you saved me the effort... I will clean install and dual boot 14.04 and 18.04 when the time comes
<dougl> in a few weeks it will be beta you are testing?
<BluesKaj> dougl, best to use separate / and /home partitions for LTS  IMO
<BluesKaj> no betas for a while
<BluesKaj> I'm on beta 2 Artful atm
<dougl> BluesKaj, agreed been doing it so long I don't know if you taught me or that is something I picked up in my gentoo years,,, sometimes /var is independent partition too
<BluesKaj> yeah, but /var isn't really necessary
<dougl> BluesKaj, how is that working for you - Artful
<BluesKaj> working nicely
<BluesKaj> think we're already close to the final release package and kernel wise
<dougl> Nice
<BluesKaj> 17.10 has been a remarkably smooth development vs previous versions IME
<BluesKaj> 'morning genii
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin' :)
<vrmuppalla> when 17.10 is released, does the system automatically update to the final version from the beta ? Do the repos also reflect that ? If so, how can I verify that ?
<oerheks> vrmuppalla, yes, 17.10 beta2 will upgrade to the final 17.10, no need for changing repos.
<vrmuppalla> thanks.
<dougl> anyone know where the screen saver is on xfce?
<oerheks> better ask in #xubuntu
<dougl> oerheks, thank you - I should have know better, was just being lazy I guess :)
<Iwaki> Hi all. Anyone here who got experience with working in Singapore? I'm looking to be closer to my Indonesian fiance for a few years. Currently in the Netherlands
<BluesKaj> Iwaki, this the wrong chat for your questrion
<Iwaki> Sorry. You're right
<abba> Hello, how to tell for how long is Kubuntu 17.04 zesty zapus?
<abba> going to be supported
<krytarik> abba: By checking the release notes, for example.
<valorie> abba: approx. another 3 months
<abba> ok
<abba> thanks
#kubuntu 2017-10-12
<BanJan> so many people
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<inna>  mnbmnn
<runawaysheld123> Hello
<dougl> morning folks
<John85> hey :)
<John85> hey GodFather :)
<John85> hey martina
<martina> Hello. Is there a way to hide the password prompt on the lockscreen, so that background-images are visible wihtout disturbances?
<martina> hello John85
<dougl> martina, doesn't it time out and disappear
<dougl> ?
<martina> dougl: I'm not sure, I haven't waited for too long after activating the lockscreen.
<John85> anyone have any experience with SSD's and laptops?
<oerheks> John85, ask your real question and find out
<John85> ok,  i was thinking of getting an SSD for my laptop,  but then read an article saying that they actually draw more power than standard HDD,  which made me think again
<oerheks> How is that Kubuntu related? try ##hardware ( but i guess that article is bullshit)
<John85> i know this is probably a discussion more suited to off topic forum,  but its very quiet there
<martina> dougl: The password prompt seems be always visible on the lock screen.
<dougl> martina, sorry don't have any direction really I was just curious - I never lock my screen, linux only at home
<oerheks> martina, solution: use a screensaver instead of the lockscreen feature
<martina> oerheks: I'll o
<martina> oerheks: I'll o
<martina> oerheks: I'll look into that, thanks.
<oerheks> it can be protected by a password too, but you need to click/hit a key
<martina> oerheks: Okay. That would be perfect.
<dougl> where did the ifconfig go?
<oerheks> net-tools suite isn’t installed by default. This means the ifconfig command isn’t available, use 'ip'
<ubsafder> are 17.04 user able to see youtube after latest updates ?
<kiroma> How do I change the default app for opening a link?
<genii> kiroma: System Settings ... Personalization .. Applications
<kiroma> But this way it also changes the way I open files locally.
<kiroma> I want to view pngs from URLs in my web browser, but I want to also view pngs on my disk in gwenview.
<genii> So then use the context menu
<genii> eg: right click, and choose "Open with..."
<dougl> where do my boot messages/logs hide?
<mixma> hello everyone
<mixma> in my grub2, i got a simple menu with black background and white letter
<mixma> i would like to get graphic menu
<mixma> is anyone is able to tell me how to do ?
<mixma> thanks
<oerheks> mixma, grub customiser perhaps? https://i.stack.imgur.com/o4b5H.jpg > https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
#kubuntu 2017-10-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Lapotor> Hey I hope someone can help me. I have a dual boot with Kubuntu 16.04 and Win10, on Windows my keyboard works well but on Kubuntu sometimes it don't work on Login sometimes it's stop working during typing. What can I do? I have an Acer Aspire VN-7
<user|41857> hi guys .... i am every time thinking when i go in to the download page how long it might be to the next releases .... maby it can be good to have some note there people dont have to google it .... and as well when it say 17.04 will have 9 mounths of security updates ... it would be good to have a hint from what date like when it was released ....
<user|41857> just to make it less complicated to decide if it is worth waiting
<user|41857> or is there any problems with that ideas
<dougl> morning folks - It's friday!!!
<hateball> :)
<vrmuppalla> the online account addition not working for either google or twitter, from systemsettings
<vrmuppalla> I get "There was an error while trying to process the request: userActionFinished error: 2" adding google a/c
<vrmuppalla> arty dev branch
<drostie> Thanks to everyone for putting the kubuntu 17.10 beta2 out there, I am running it from VMware and I am happy as a clam
<valorie> good to hear, drostie
<vrmuppalla> only bug so far is that online a/c creation doesn't work in beta2.
#kubuntu 2017-10-14
<IrcsomeBot> Silenoz was added by: Silenoz
<Firefishe> I'm on Xenial.  I'm getting some repository error messages, and would like to ask for some help deciphering them, please.  Here's my paste output from Terminal:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25736154/
<Firefishe> Also, what is the command line syntax for pulling in all extant repository keys?
<drostie> Firefishe: do you have any interesting things you want to say about your setup?
<drostie> also what do you mean 'all extant repository keys' -- all packages that you custom-installed?
<Firefishe> drostie: I though there was a command for pulling in all keys for listed and active repos.
<Firefishe> drostie: I set this thing up about a month ago, and I've left it alone for a bit.  I don't remember why I initially set up the repos the way I did.
<drostie> Oh, you mean into your keyring? like PPAs?
<drostie> yeah, looking over it you have a bunch of PPAs. hm.
<Firefishe> drostie: I do recall that I'm using another server, rather than Main, as Main was getting to be a bit slowish.
<Firefishe> drostie: Incidentally, what's the latest LTS?  Is Xenial deprecated now?
<drostie> xenial should still be in its support window I think but I could double-check.
<drostie> Latest LTS would be 17.04 which would be Zesty.
<Firefishe> 17.04 is LTS?
<drostie> Oh no, 17.04 was not LTS, you're right.
<Firefishe> ya...I"ll stick with Stable.
<drostie> yeah, that's no problem.
<Firefishe> drostie: I appreciate the help.  I'll have to research the ppa's to see what I was doing.  That said, is there a way to get a stock sources.list ?  If I, say, rename the old one, move it to another directory to save it, and reboot, will the system default?
<Firefishe> Or, I guess rebooting really isn't an issue.  If I update with apt-get, will it throw errors?
<drostie> @Firefishe I would definitely rename it but it's only, like, one line that you need
<Firefishe> drostie: That one line:  I'm assuming it's a repo index line?
<Firefishe> drostie: I'm just trying to eliminate my error messages.
<Firefishe> drostie: Well, time to put on my mad scientist foil hat, change the name, and xperixenialment. muaha.
<Firefishe> ;-)
<drostie> yeah like in my case it would be `deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main universe multiverse restricted`
<Firefishe> drostie: I guess I could also just revert through synaptic.
<drostie> Firefishe: but there's some stuff about it in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Firefishe> I don't like the newer package managers.  I much prefer synaptic.
<drostie> sorry, about *issues* in apt.conf
<drostie> like if you need a proxy and one isn't configured in there, or if you need*ed* a proxy and now you don't.
<Firefishe> I don't see apt.conf anywhere.  There's an /apt.conf.d/ directory.
<Firefishe> That is:  /etc/apt.conf.d  rather
<Firefishe> Gads...I"m bad tonight
<Firefishe> Thats:  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Firefishe> <--Can be taught with mind control, lasers, and nano brain micro-droids. ;-)
<drostie> it also suggests that you might test whether your network is just dropping packets to the right place with wget -qO- http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  | head
<Firefishe> drostie: The output of that command gave me standard output with what looks like a bunch of binary characters.
<Firefishe> What is head?
<drostie> just truncates to only the first several lines.
<Firefishe> I don't think I have packet issues, actually.  I think it's just the repos.
<Firefishe> Probably those ppas.
<drostie> Firefishe: here's what that gives for me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25736313/
<drostie> No "binary characters"
<drostie> with that said it's worth moving these files and seeing if apt has sane defaults when the files it's looking for aren't there, but it *is* messing with `apt` so definitely don't do anything you can't undo with a livecd.
<drostie> also worth checking if any other mirrors do the right thing if archive.canonical.com doesn't.
<Firefishe> Let me paste my output.  It's really weird.
<Firefishe> drostie:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/25736331/
<Firefishe> What terminal/desktop are you usng?
<Firefishe> using
<Firefishe> I'm using unity/gnome-terminal
<drostie> I mean it's a custom shell config but I use zsh underneath.
<Firefishe> Yeah, I"m using bash.
<drostie> Firefishe: maybe try wget -qO- http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease >/tmp/wat && file /tmp/wat ?
<drostie> if that doesn't work maybe gunzip </tmp/wat reveals some weird gzipping?
<Firefishe> with the `?'  -- ??
<Firefishe> question mark, or not
<drostie> No question mark :D
<Firefishe> k :-D
<Firefishe> drostie: That saved it, but the file can't be opened.
<Firefishe> I'm wondering if I'm missing some encryption tools?
<drostie> Firefishe: hmmm. does it happen for all web sites or just that domain?
<drostie> like can you wget normal http:// stuff?
<Firefishe> could you repaste that please?
<drostie> repaste what?
<Firefishe> the output paste link.
<drostie> this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25736313/
<Firefishe> yes, thank you
<drostie> also worth trying with https, maybe it's one of those "check OK to access this network" pages that's on a malfunctioning http server that doesn't do https correctly.
<Firefishe> drostie: Sorry, connection issues.
<drostie> yeah I can imagine, last thing I said to you was:
<drostie> also worth trying with https, maybe it's one of those "check OK to access this network" pages that's on a malfunctioning http server that doesn't do https correctly.
<Firefishe> wow
<Firefishe> drostie: I just switched the url's to "https" and I get what seems to be a continuous update loop using apt-get.
<Firefishe> drostie: This is getting stwange.
<Firefishe> ;-)
<drostie> yeah. what changed?
<drostie> like did you move to a new home? It can't be that you booted up a long-dead computer if you're running xenial.
<Firefishe> It's nine years old, actually.  Still working fine.
<Firefishe> brb...rest room
<Firefishe> back
<Firefishe> drostie: My unit is a 2008 Asus G50V(t) RoG Gaming Laptop
<Firefishe> drostie: It's a beast! :-D
<Firefishe> have to reboot
<salvo> ciao
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> salvo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mmedt> hi
<mmedt> I need a good editor for my AMP html project
<mmedt> I am new on linux
<EvilClown> @mmedt welcome to kubuntu
<oerheks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<dougl> morning folks
<dougl> I am thinking about backing up my OS drives as my installs of Mac OS's are broken and not going to recover - I have learned enough about Macs to know I don't like to be force fed...
<dougl> When my desktop in 17.04 goes into suspend mode will my job of copying lots of files to ext4 partitions get inter8pted?>
<dougl> or will it not go into suspend mode?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougl, I think you would get a notifier popup
<BluesKaj> how are you backing up your data ? with rsync?
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks for the info... just a straight copy of data from hfs+ by root cuz that is all I know
<dougl> BluesKaj, I would probably temporarily turn off power management
<hobbybike> list
<hobbybike> salve
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> Hi guys, … a short question, I yesterday had the possibility by a certain command, to let me the KDE plasma version to let. I can not remember the command now, and I seek in vain for it, so I now turn to you: "lsb_release" and "uname" are not. The output was done with "plasma 5.10.5" or something like that. Can someone of you help me?
<acheronuk> plasmashell -v
<acheronuk> kf5-config -v
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> Thanks for the quick help :)
#kubuntu 2017-10-15
<devel_> Yo, any one here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> yes
<chris_> k
<chris_> i got a windows 10 question
<valorie> in a kubuntu channel?
<valorie> lol
<chris_> lol i see there is life in here after all
<chris_> but on a serious note, upgraded from 16 to 17 and now cant get my hp display buttons (f3 and f4) up and down to funtion. thoughts?
<valorie> !xev
<valorie> hmmm
<chris_> everythnig else works, tripple checked.
<valorie> well dang, it isn't xev
<valorie> there is a little unix thing that figures out keypresses
<valorie> you might ask in #kde or ##linux
<valorie> not quite a kubuntu issue I think
<chris_> good call i will do that'
<chris_> so whats the weather like where u b?
<chris_> nutz droppin yet?
<chris_> lol
<valorie> nighttime here
<chris_> est here ny
<chris_> stupid chat bot
<chris_> C
<Mayzi> https://youtu.be/OM7So4AVFCM
<Mayzi> Brian Ruhe connects the dots saying something that no one else on YouTube dare says. The international Jews are robbing humanity of our inheritance by preventing us from accessing the knowledge from the chambers in the pyramids and the Sphynx which could give us free energy and make a paradise on Earth.
<IrcsomeBot> Jonas was added by: weltimeister
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> Hi there. My PC don't want to boot anymore. And I don't know why. I didn't do any special update yesterday or anything else. I just use my PC to surf the Internet and use open office
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0WvBCKQw/file_3386.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> I've got this screen. Is there someone,  who could help me out
<user|3758> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> 😉
<user|47646> hello
<user|47646> i use kubuntu
<user|47646> but  how can i open a .exe file?
<jubo2> user|47646: If you got enough RAM you could install VirtualBox (or other virtual machine software) and boot up.. too late
<user|19464> how can i open a .exe file on kubuntu? please help me
<acheronuk> 'open it' to do what with it?
<user|19464> it is a file
<user|19464> you don't need install iit
<user|19464> it
<acheronuk> what are you want to do with it? it could be a program that runs standalone on windows. it could be a windows installer. it could be a self extracting archive for windows etc...
<user|19464> No, if you open the program it runs
<user|19464> on windows
<acheronuk> depending on what it is, as what you want to do, the answer may differ
<acheronuk> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<acheronuk> so that then I think ^^^
<user|19464> i go try that
<user|19464> linux is hard to use
<user|19464> to install things
<user|19464> how do i open exe with wine?
<user|19464> my exe  file says: preview as text
<user|19464> it is a windows executable
<user|19464> do you know thhat
<user|19464> plz help me
<OficineRobotica> user|19464: don't you have a open with voice when you right click it?
<OficineRobotica> ‎ user|19464: open Konsole then type : sudo apt-get install wine winetricks then try to right click your exe file again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> My PC don't want to boot anymore. Anyone any idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gGIRMfi6/file_3386.jpg
<BluesKaj> Jonas, booting off usb ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> Download Ubuntu on another computer, copy to USB and then plug in at my PC right? And then? Start like normal?
<mparillo> Sometimes you might have to tell the PC to boot from your USB. So on this HP of mine, I hit escape before the boot sequence.
<BluesKaj> Jonas, what method did you use to copy the iso to your usb stick
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> @BluesKaj, Don't know what you mean. I just used a windows PC, downloaded the iso and copy/paste it to the usb-folder.  Maybe cut/paste. I don't know exactly because it is more than 2 years ago. I'm really not a pro with Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Jonas you have to use Rufus on your windows pc to copy an iso to the usb, which makes it bootable, Just copying to a folder won't work
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> K
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> I'll try.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonas> Rufus is an separate program,  right?
<BluesKaj> Jonas , make sure you format the the usb to fat32 as well
<BluesKaj> yes Rufus is an app for windows
<MLatimudan> hello
<chcknrub> http://www.biblestudytools.com/video/in-luke-13-1-5-what-did-jesus-mean-by-repent.html
<BluesKaj> chcknrub, this not the place for offtopic posts
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<oerheks> BluesKaj, some claim webmin improved ??
<acheronuk> that factiod was last updated in 2011
<oerheks> plesk onyx would be an alternative
<oerheks> oh wait, that is paid
<BluesKaj> dunno oer  I was just checking for a user in ##linux
<BluesKaj> oerheks,^
<user|36071> hi
<RonaldsMazitis> I changed my left crtl key to super key
<RonaldsMazitis> quassel irc client seems to not understand that
<RonaldsMazitis> so zoom does not work
<RonaldsMazitis> every browser somehow understand super key as new cryl
<RonaldsMazitis> crtl *
<valorie> RonaldsMazitis: how did you change it?
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "remove mod4 = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "add control = Super_L"
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, you need to do that in systemsettings to get the rest of the stack to understand it
<valorie> xmodmap only works for X-controlled stuff
<RonaldsMazitis> kde system settings right
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm on openbox
<valorie> easy way to do that is alt+f4 and type keymap or so
<valorie> err, global shortcuts
<valorie> uh
<RonaldsMazitis> I did that, because I think my physical keyboard is broken and pushes crtl itself
<RonaldsMazitis> alt-f4 is exit app key
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm not on kde
<RonaldsMazitis> again
<valorie> there is no such thing as being "on kde"
<valorie> you are in a kubuntu channel for starters
<valorie> which is for KDE software on an ubuntu base
<RonaldsMazitis> I mean window manager or something
<valorie> so do you have krunner? alt+f4 or alt+space?
<RonaldsMazitis> nop, I'm using openbox
<valorie> KDE window manager is kwin
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah I'm not using that
<valorie> plasma is the environment
<RonaldsMazitis> my session is openbox
<valorie> so just some KDE software
<valorie> that's fine
<valorie> unsure why you are asking in #kubuntu
<valorie> but you can still use systemsettings and set global shortcuts I believe
<RonaldsMazitis> so I should go to just #kde
<valorie> does alt+f4 open krunner for you?
<RonaldsMazitis> I just looked at those kde system settings could not find remaping keyboard
<RonaldsMazitis> of course no
<valorie> global shortcuts
<valorie> if you want to remap, in Qt that is handled by locales, unfortunately
<valorie> which sucks a bit, it's true
<valorie> if you are not using any KDE software, you might try #quassel
<valorie> which is not KDE software btw
<RonaldsMazitis> I really don't care that much
<RonaldsMazitis> it's just bit fancy that crtl differs on kde software
<RonaldsMazitis> I have kde installed full plasma and all the stuff that comes with it on ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> but, my pc , intel i5 processor is too slow for using it
<valorie> quassel isn't KDE software
<valorie> RonaldsMazitis: I suggest trying kubuntu sometime rather than installing plasma etc on top of Ubuntu
<valorie> that's what we intensively test
<RonaldsMazitis> tried using plain kubuntu back in the day, was slow for me
<RonaldsMazitis> simillary to gnome 3
<RonaldsMazitis> used unity for long time, stopped using when upgraded from 12.04
<valorie> back in the day it was slower and more "heavy" it's true
<joozty> test
<anqxyr> quick question. I can go to audio volume thingy in the tray, see a list of applications, and mute or unmute any one of them. I tend to use that a lot. Is there a way to bind a hotkey to "mute current window" or something like that?
<RonaldsMazitis> ok so gn
<joozty> hi guys
<joozty> test 2
<syd> If I installed Kubuntu 17.10 beta 1 and have applied all updates, is it the same as Kubuntu 17.10 RC1?
<acheronuk> syd: yes, it would pretty much be. an iso build is created from the archive packages that exist when it is spun
<syd> acheronuk: Thanks.
<joozty> dasksakdpsakdpsakdsap[dsakdsakdsakdsakpkp[dskp[dspk[
<joozty> dsapkdsakpdsapkdkskkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<joozty> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<joozty> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<joozty> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<joozty> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssdasksakdpsakdpsakdsap[dsakdsakdsakdsakpkp[dskp[dspk[
<joozty> test
<joozty> joj\
<oerheks> joozty, please don't.
<joozty> sorry, i tested my irc bot
<oerheks> remove that bot.
<joozty> jop
<user|91335> Hey everyone, trying to make a linux live usb of kubuntu and it doesn't become bootable for some reason. Haven't changed any of the setting aside from format partition during usb creation. Any aadvice?
<oerheks> usb/fat32 should do
<user|91335> Did - no luck
<oerheks> what program/method did you use to create the usb?
<user|91335> Linux Live USB Creator
<oerheks> hmm should work too.
<oerheks> sudo dd if=/path/to/kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M  # this is what i use
<user|91335> :(
<oerheks> * if the usb is sdb
<oerheks> and sync after that
<user|91335> Let me see...
#kubuntu 2018-10-08
<kinghat> i have a couple internal drives that arent set to auto mount when i login but they do. i renamed the file system on two of the drives and now they mount hidden. i can still browse them normally but i cant figure out why they are hidden and how to unhide them: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KP7vEVlN/image.png
<IrcsomeBot> srinivasg was added by: srinivasg
<IrcsomeBot> <srinivasg> Hello! I was trying to connect my phone via KDE connect and I get the error : "Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying"  … I have the android counterpart installed and the firewall rules tweaked to allow traffic through the specified ports.  … I'd be grateful if anyone can help me out with this. Apologies if this has already been asked, kindly guide me to that thread as a search didn't reveal anything
<IrcsomeBot> relevant for me.
<hateball> srinivasg are they on the same subnet etc?
<hateball> at least I think that was required at some point
<hateball> hmmm, something is very broken with pulseaudio for me in 18.10...
<hateball> it appears the breakage is in systemd starting pulseaudio, as if I stop it and start pulseaudio -D, everything works
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hey guys! Any idea why the task icon of the update manager in Kubuntu 18.04 keeps showing me taht I can do one update if there are no updates to be done?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 525x55) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/t8QnXUTh/file_10004.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> when I click on it, it tells me that I can do one update.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> When then clicking to get to discover, discover tells me that there are no updates.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <srinivasg> @hateball - Yes, they are.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @riidom, ok, thanks. I will have to research what that means next time I download a flatpak.
<lolcat-007> hello, can i connect an iphone with KDE connect
<lolcat-007> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <srinivasg> @lolcat-007, I'm reasonably positive you cannot do it, yet. This should give you some insights > https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/8swa2l/kde_connect_ios_support/
<psidhu> is there any way to backport plasma-browser-integration to Plasma 5.12 (Kubuntu 18.04)
<phoenixz> Is there any news on https://bugs.kde.org/398775 ? With all other bugs resolved, THIS very one makes me want to switch to fedora or something, its driving me crazy.. Seriously, depending on the program used, I have to use CTRL-INS, CTRL-C, CTRL-SHIFT-C, and if I use the wrong one, shit happens..  I have no idea how nobody has noticed this, but seriously, I cannot live without a clipboard and I wil not "right mouse click, copy" as that slows me
<phoenixz> down to levels that spending time trying to learn Fedora would be faster.. Seriously, I love KDE, I loave ubuntu, but I cannot work like this and I have no idea how anybody can..
<ubottu> KDE bug 398775 in general "Various keybindings are gone, like copy, find, "jump words in console"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu 2018-10-09
<lordievader> Good morning
<Horus> hi! i have this problem from time to time: the k menu is freezing and i can't access the content of the menu and i need to reboot my pc.
<Horus> does someone here knows why this happens?
<HiPhish> Hello everyone; I have a question about setting my locale (language in particular)
<HiPhish> I have set it to English in System Settings (the GUI thing), but when I run `printenv | grep LC` I still see a lot of non-English locales.
<HiPhish> This results in some applications being a mess of different languages.
<HiPhish> Where can I set my local permanently?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<psidhu> is there any way to backport plasma-browser-integration to Plasma 5.12 (Kubuntu 18.04)
<acheronuk> psidhu: the p-b-i developer says that should work ok, so we can take a look
<psidhu> acheronuk: ok, thanks for that.
<acheronuk> psidhu: I'll build some test packages in the next day or 2 and give a link if you are still in here by then
<psidhu> acheronuk: great, thanks a bunch. I should still be on here.
<Alexfrench> good evening
<Alexfrench> what is the best python version and the difference between 3.7 and 3.7.1rc1 ?
<Alexfrench> thanks for not to reply
<BluesKaj> ask in #python
<Alexfrench> of course i am stupid !
<grady> hi, any idea how i can change audio file format from 3gp to something else a way that the file or the new file keep original file timestamps?
<bprompt> grady:    hmm what are you exactly doing?  are you just processing like 300 3gp files?
<grady> somewhat :)
<bprompt> grady:    hmmm so... why does the timestamp matter? :)
<grady> ffmpeg cannot change the container of it, these 3gp containers are amr format
<grady> because the cloud sync
<grady> so i can unpack the amr file out of that 3gp file but then.. i cannot do nothing :/
<grady> so after that unpack, i need to move the amr file to some other container which is google drive compatible :)
<grady> vorbis,flac
<grady> and then i need to change that final file timestamp :)
<bprompt> ahemm   I use soundKonverter  usually and convert most files to mp3....... as I read some of its docs, ffmepg is meant to have amr support, assuming it's compiled with such and Sox(sound exchange) package is installed, bear in mind I'm on kubuntu 16.04
<grady> it can recognize amr but it cannot pack amr files any other container with -codec copy
<grady> it says that it cannot make proper header for it
<bprompt> grady:   https://sourceforge.net/projects/format-factory/   <---- does that look feasible?
<grady> for windows? :)
<grady> and sf says that setup file can contain malware? :o
<grady> but yeah, thanks for the effort :) something like that can be great
<bprompt> hehh
<marcony> hello, somebody knows how to fix the bluetooth problem on kubuntu?
<marcony> ?
<ylel9> '/list
<grady> marcony: what kind of problem?
#kubuntu 2018-10-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<CrazyTux> can we install timeshift on Kubuntu? would you recommend it?
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having problems with my vpn...NM is not updating resolv.conf with the vpn dns
<Captain_Haddock> Is it possible to have a dual monitor setup with one connected to my Nvidia 1030 and another to the onboard graphics?
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: Not without some levels of pain, at least
<ylel9> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<buttros_> Hello! I'm new to Kubuntu and I have a problem with Kmail...
<buttros_> Whenever I delete a message in Kmail, it does not delete it but rather it archives it
<buttros_> I'm talking about Kmail and Gmail account
<buttros_> any suggestions?
<ylel9> jamisnemo:
<IrcsomeBot> <griphook> Hey guys I am on Kubuntu 18.10. How can I get the new kde 5.14 installed? I see that I could do it using backports but I don't know how to do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @griphook, Currently in a backports testing PPA. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> They are tesing packages, so should only be used on that basis.
<BluesKaj> think I'll wait
<IrcsomeBot> <griphook> ok so its not stable?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @griphook, it's a .0 plasma release. which means it will have 5 future bugfix releases. I would not say it is unstable for use, but it will have things that need fixing. i.e. new release = new bugs in most cases
<IrcsomeBot> <griphook> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <griphook> thank you
<kinghat> ive played with it on neon. seems fine. only light testing though.
<kinghat> how do we get to kubuntu cosmic already?
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> kinghat, here, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/HEADER.html
<kinghat> BluesKaj: does that provide an upgrade path?
<kinghat> 18.10 is just around the corner isnt it?
<BluesKaj> kinghat, depends, which version are you running now ?
<BluesKaj> that url is the daily image , not an upgrade unless you you have sepearate / and /home partitions
<BluesKaj> it's the cosmic image/iso
<BluesKaj> kinghat, if you are on 18,-04 bionic then update and upgrade your existing packages, then run sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> kinghat, the release date for cosmic is the 18th
<kinghat> BluesKaj: tyvm. have you played with 18.10 yet? seems pretty solid?
<BluesKaj> kinghat, i'm testing it as we speak...it's quite solid atm. depends on your HW and drivers etc of course.
<kinghat> is `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` the same command that would be run if 18.10 were publicly released? or does 18.10 get pushed to everyone automatically?
<genii> All releases become available to do-release-upgrade when they reach x.x.1 point release usually around 3 months after initial release, when the -d is no longer needed
<genii> Sorry, LTS-LTS availability is what I meant there on the point release. Regular release to next regular release without -d is when the team adds it's details to the metarelease pages at https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
 * genii squints around for the coffeepot
<kinghat> so you were correct though because 18 is LTS?
<genii> Which is where do-release-upgrade looks for what's available
<genii> 18.04 is, yes
<kinghat> and that wouldnt work for 19?
<genii> So it's default setting would be LTS-LTS
<genii> Which can be changed in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<kinghat> hmm maybe ill try the upgrade here in a bit. but to get plasma on 18.10 you still need backports?
<genii> There usually isn't a backports for a fresh release right away
<genii> It might exist, but empty usually
<genii> Whatever was in the backports repo of your previous version will normally be in the regular repos of the most current version
<kinghat> ya i think i put the backports on this 18.04 install
<genii> Also if you have something like an older LTS, maybe 16.04, stuff will get backported to LTS before interim releases like 16.10.17.04.17.10
<genii> ..sometime interim releases get no backports all, in fact
<lolcat-007> why the battery widget on kubuntu disappear how can i solved that
<lolcat-007> ?
<kinghat> not sure if this is the backport im using: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<kinghat> genii: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/bd0ca34a/
<genii> kinghat: That's the official kubuntu one, yes
<kinghat> are you talking about the backport i posted or the paste of me trying to run the upgrade to 18.10?
<pedahzur> (Please feel free to point me to a forum post or other doc). With the new release of Plasma out, are there plans to publish packages for Bionic in the back ports?
<kinghat> we've just been talking about that. unless you wernt here.
<pedahzur> kinghat: Sorry, I was not.
<pedahzur> Is this channel logged? I can go read scroll back.
<kinghat> not sure.
<kinghat> pedahzur: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/bbd69b02/
<pedahzur> kinghat: Thank you!
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<acheronuk> 5.14 will be in backports for 18.10. for 18.04 that may happen, but it depends on new Qt for 18.04, so is not a simple task
<kinghat> is there a way to force 18.10 upgrade onto 18.04 atm?
<acheronuk> kinghat: currently these instructions would work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CosmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<pedahzur> acheronuk: As I understand it, it would require backporting the new Qt to 18.04 as well?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: yes
<pedahzur> Oh...I'm sure that's loads of fun.
<pedahzur> That's one dependency tree I really don't need to see today. :)
<kinghat> tyvm acheronuk. what do the `-m` and `desktop` flags do over just using `-d`?
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<kinghat> ty acheronuk
<kinghat> acheronuk: is there anything special i will need to do to go from the beta to the public release or will it just get upgraded to public when its released?
<acheronuk> kinghat: installing updates as they arrive will get you to the release version by release day.
<kinghat> this just came up on the upgrade: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yyM0gtzD/image.png
<acheronuk> kinghat: have you changed your samba config from default?
<genii> Select one or the other with tab key or arrow key, and hit enter
<genii> ( is how you navigate these parts since they do not respond to the mouse )
<acheronuk> if you are not sure, you could copy that .conf file somewhere to back it up, and let it configure automatically. then you have the old .conf if needed to restore some settings
<kinghat> i added a share locally via fstab and have a .smbcredentials file but im not sure i change the default smb file locally though. i definitely did on a server hosting the share though.
<kinghat> ok ill do a backup
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/a9FQztDo/image.png
<kinghat> i think its because i removed all the commented stuffs in a samba config file. i just kept the local one.
<kinghat> hmm: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OjURNn4C/image.png
<kinghat> not sure about that one
<pedahzur> kinghat: I've sometimes run in to that even with files I've never touched. I think either post-install or other utilities manually edit those files.  If it's something I know I've never touched, I usually ignore it.
<kinghat> so install the package maintainers version?
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/V7VFNmEJ/image.png
<kinghat> i just selected the maintainers version
<kinghat> guess i need some help setting up my shares again. not sure what happened.
<kinghat> i have the mounted share in fstab still but it doesnt appear to be mounted.
<kinghat> looks like the samba dir changed?
<kinghat> having trouble even finding a samba dir through search.
<kinghat> also, not sure why i cant just add sftp/ssh network place in dolphin because i can ssh in via terminal just fine.
<kinghat> also not finding my .smbcredentials file
<bprompt> kinghat:   run a find, no?   find / -name *smbcredentials;
<kinghat> im just using the find in dolphin. isnt it the same thing?
<bprompt> kinghat:    kinda, yes, only thing is that in find you can do wildcards, I don't think you can in Dolphin, you can in Kfind though
<bprompt> kinghat:    but yes, also as suggested at #ubuntu, run a "dpkg -L PACKAGENAME" to see where everything was put at
<kinghat> dpkg-query: package 'samba-common' is not installed
<bprompt> kinghat:   run a "dpkg -l samba*"   for "anything with samba" installed, and check what's there
<kinghat> bprompt: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/709fe2b6/
<kinghat> does that mean it was removed or something?
<bprompt> kinghat:   seems so
<kinghat> just `sudo apt install samba`?
<kinghat> bprompt: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xBo47Dtg/image.png
<bprompt> hmmmm
<bprompt> kinghat:   that's an error for sftp.... so you're trying to install it on a remote machine?
<kinghat> sorry i was just trying to setup the sftp connection to my server locally in dolphins side panel.
<bprompt> kinghat:   locally, you can always try installing it in the Software section, under System, is called.... dunno, in 16.04 Software Center
<kinghat> acheronuk: should i enable the sources that were disabled on the upgrade? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9snA0aIg/image.png
<kinghat> bprompt: looks like something was jacked with my ssh known hosts file. i commented out everything and then tried to log into everything again and that seemed to work.
<bprompt> kinghat:   from an upgrade?
<kinghat> ya. not sure why the upgrade messed with the keys. but the new keys generated are not very similar in structure either.
<kinghat> ty for your help btw
<bprompt> yw
<kinghat> im still new to nix so when stuff like this happens i tend to freakout a bit because im not sure exactly how to work the problem.
<kinghat> there really isnt a day where im not doing something new.
<bprompt> yeah, one never knows with a newer version app, new distribution often times replaces it by some other or such
#kubuntu 2018-10-11
<IrcsomeBot> Uthayakumar C was added by: Uthayakumar C
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Kubuntu 11.04 support available
<Unit193> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> How to upgrade this os
<Unit193> There's instructions on how to upgrade from an end of life release here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Unit193> At the point you're at, I'd rather recommend you re-install.
<Unit193> The release you have is non-LTS, and was released in 2011.  It is now 2018, so there's a few jumps to make and I'm not convinced it'd be a smooth ride at all. (You must go from that, to 12.04, to 14.04, to 16.04, then finally to 18.04)
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Thanking you.
<hateball> Yeah 14.04 to 16.04 is not even a supported upgrade
<hateball> So take backups and reinstall is probably best
 * hateball continues investigating why krunner thinks it is super cool to crash, and kwallet to prompt for migration on each login
<Unit193> hateball: Pretty sure it is, that's LTS to LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I am new to linux how to take backup
<Daskreech> Did you install /home on it's own partition ?
<hateball> Unit193: It is plasma 4->5 that isnt supported iirc
<hateball> hehe if you are using 11.04 that would suggest you are not so new, it is 7 years old :D
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk> psidhu: p-b-i test build can be found in https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/bionic
<ZeZu> New updates broke both nvidia/nouveau drivers ?
<om26er> will Kubuntu 18.10 ship KDE 5.14 at one stage ?
<acheronuk> om26er: it will be in backports PPA for 18.10
<om26er> acheronuk: ok, How "safe" is https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing to try ?
<acheronuk> om26er: several of our regular members/testers have been using it as said things are working well. caveat there is that any .0 or early plasma release will have some bugs, naturally
<om26er> acheronuk: ok, I can wait for a week then
<acheronuk> a 5.14.1 bugfix release us due on Tuesday, so we will update it to that
<om26er> sounds good, thanks
<psidhu> acheronuk: Thanks for that build. I've tested a download and playing music off of youtube and things seem to be funcitonal.
<psidhu> They also show up in KDE Connect just fine.
<acheronuk> psidhu: good to know. thanks for testing. now I'll have to have a think about where and how to supply builds for more general testing
<psidhu> acheronuk: definitely. I'll be on the lookout for it.
<kinghat> acheronuk: is this not the correct backports ppa? http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/
<kinghat> sorry, for plasma 5.14?
<acheronuk> kinghat: at the moment it is in the 'backports-landing' (testing) PPA
<kinghat> does it get moved to the one i posted after testing?
<acheronuk> that's the idea
<acheronuk> though it will probably get updated to 5.14.1 before that happens
<kinghat> ok ty
<acheronuk> as that is released on Tuesday by KDE
<kinghat> ya i read your chat above, i guess i just didnt know there was a backport stage before the one i posted
#kubuntu 2018-10-12
<fishfox> Hi, I need some help connecting via xrdp to the console session
<misc--> hello, I've got an issue that probably nobody can fix but I'll ask anyway.....
<misc--> I have kubuntu running ipsec client (racoon). The tunnel is established. My net is 10.0.0.0/24, remote net is 10.0.1.0/24. If the remote net (say, 10.0.1.5) pings my IP of 10.0.0.1 for example, tcpdump on my end shows it's actually coming from 8.0.1.5 rather than 10.0.1.5.
<misc--> I've spent about 3 days on it, and am waving white flag
<diogenes_> misc--, maybe /j #networking
<misc--> ok cool thanks
<lordievader> misc--: Maybe it is a good idea to switch to wireguard already. I've setup both strongswan and wireguard. Wireguard is (at least) a hundred times easier to set up.
<kalikatz> lordievader: does wireguard utilze ikev2, ipsec, or l2tp protocols?  took a look at a web page on it, and sisnt see the protocols supported. btw, the 3 mentioned protocols are taken from looking at my iphone.
<lordievader> Wireguard uses it's own protocol.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> @Daskreech, Seperate home partition
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Sorry for delay
<basajaun> help  with power management,  powerdevil option greyed out,  cannot be changed in system settings ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu 2018-10-13
<kinghat> any kde/Qt guys here? have questions about the default Qt and building apps from source and pointing to other versions.
<kinghat> i have a program im building from source that has problems with using the default Qt. though if you were to install the same version of Qt using the Qt installer in a different location and point your Qt environment variables to that it builds fine.
<IrcsomeBot> MalikZulfi was added by: MalikZulfi
<tichun> Help me remove konqueror
<tichun> It produces errors that it crashed
<tichun> I don't use it, but apt autoremove shows dolphin will be gone too
<diogenes_> tichun, then remove it and afterwards install dolphin again
<diogenes_> but no clue, i don't use it
<tichun> sounds like impossible but i might try
<diogenes_> i can't believe that dolphin has konqueroro as dependecy
<diogenes_> that would be nutts
<tichun> it is very weird situation i had not had with apt yet.
<tichun> i remove konqueror. dolphin works (maybe reboot and it won;t?). autoremove shows dolphin and 17 libs to remove
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> if you close
<diogenes_> and try to open it again
<tichun> i do apt install dolphin. it shows it is installed and fine and nothing to do but then autoremove and it shows that dolphin and stuff will get deletd
<diogenes_> then it's ok
<diogenes_> don't worry
<tichun> lol
<diogenes_> be happy )
<tichun> i'll reboot now
<acheronuk> sudo apt-mark manual dolphin
<acheronuk> autoremove should not touch it then
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hey guys! On Kubuntu 18.04 some programs show only a few select smileys (like the winking one) but the most common ones are not shown (like the simple smiling one : - ) (without spaces). Has anybody experienced that and / or know a fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> in Telegram every smiley works, but it seems telegram does the whole thing on its own anyway.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Alexfrench> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, Hi there!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, Any idea about my above question?
<BluesKaj> Phil Linux, I missed you question. i joned too late.
<BluesKaj> your
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, Oh! Can't you scroll back? I always see all messages! is it different for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> oh! You are on IRC!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> right!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hey guys! On Kubuntu 18.04 some programs show only a few select smileys (like the winking one) but the most common ones are not shown (like the simple smiling one : - ) (without spaces). Has anybody experienced that and / or know a fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> in Telegram every smiley works, but it seems telegram does the whole thing on its own anyway.
<crowstwo> Hey, is there a 18.10 channel or should I ask my question here? :)
<kinghat> #ubuntu+1 maybe?
<crowstwo> Thanks
<Alexfrench> try lol
<crowstwo> Hmm ok. In 18.10 my mouse Logitech MX Vertical contected via Bluetooth is extremely laggy. If I connect another mouse via BT it works as it should. In 18.04 the MX Vertical was working ok. Dunno what to do
<megaxenon> does the new kubuntu release ship with plasma 5.14? or 5.13.5?
<kinghat> 5.13.5 until its pushed via backports after the first or second point release next week.
<megaxenon> thanks for your reply kinghat :)
<kinghat> np
#kubuntu 2018-10-14
<Alexfrench> hello
<chbmb> Hi, wondering if someone can help.  Trying out a few different Ubuntu flavours.  Kubuntu, Mate and Budgie, the one thing stopping me from using Kubuntu (and can also reproduce the behaviour on Neon fwiw) is none of my smb networked machines appear in Dolphin, unlike in GTK desktops where they pop right up.  Wondering if anyone else has come across this?  The machines in question are running a minimum of SMB2 and I tried changing smb.conf to client max
<chbmb> protocol = NT1 which didn't work.  (As expected)
<chbmb> I can however mount each machine by typing in their address and bookmarking it, but I have quite a lot of machines, some of which I only use sporadically, so that's a bit of a pain.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Alexfrench> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Alexfrench
<BluesKaj> sysinfo
<Alexfrench> pardon ?
<kalikatz> o/
<kalikatz> i see krdc remote desktop client.  Where do i set up "invitations" to allow connections to?
#kubuntu 2019-10-07
<IrcsomeBot> nilajawu was added by: nilajawu
<david_> h
<IrcsomeBot> Mina was added by: Mina
<IrcsomeBot> Unni Franklin was added by: Unni Franklin
<IrcsomeBot> <Unni Franklin> Fwd from TON Board: 💥A $3bn secret project on Telegram Open Network … TON Board received a document prepared by Swiss Digital Group, an accredited financial intermediary under FINMA supervision, Switzerland. This document has been shared with the exchanges to facilitate liquidity for Grams. Key items: … ▫️the company operates under the Gram Vault brand; … ▫️Gram Vault is going to provide services to more than 70
<IrcsomeBot> of the second round and about 40% of investors the first round; … ▫️the total amount of assets under custody may reach $3bn, assuming Gram price of $3.00; … ▫️Gram Vault provides liquidation services to the Investors of TON and connected to the major exchanges. … The document also provides an extensive overview of TON technology, fundraising history, current status, and valuation of Grams. The document ends with a proposal to an e
<IrcsomeBot> provide both inventories of Grams and market-making services in Gram pairs. The [website of the company](https://gramvault.com/) is remarkably brief. Among the services of the company are: … ▫️Storage of Grams; … ▫️Staking; … ▫️Reporting; … ▫️Liquidity. … If these statements are correct, Gram Vault will be the largest player in the Gram market both in terms of liquidity and other core services for the largest investors
<IrcsomeBot> sources at least four out of ten major exchanges are in talks with the company. … Become an investor  - https://ton-gram.info
<lordievader> Good morning
<isomari> greetings, my recent update has made plasma greyscale. Including all run applications. Login is full color though and when I switch desktops, the transition effect is color until it reach the chosen desktop.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (Photo, 2560x690) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ae0grGTf/file_18756.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey guys, I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 and I'm wanting to run the latest version of Kontact (19.04.1) via Flatpak and set up my GMail account with Kontact, I get issues.  I install it via the following: … flatpak install flathub org.kde.kontact … flatpak run org.kde.kontact … I then go and start the process of adding and authenticating against GMail and i get a screen which says: … Sign in with Google Temporarily disabled for th
<IrcsomeBot> This app has not been verified yet by Google in order to use Google Sign in
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Any Ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (Photo, 2560x690) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iuj8pLpi/file_18757.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> When I clicked on 'Akonadi Resources for Google Services'
<isomari> also my right click desktop menus are in color. What is going on.  This happended to my desktop and my laptop last Satuday. The desktop is Cosmic and the laptop is Dicso.
<isomari> I update daily including 30 minutes ago hoping to saolve the problem but it didn't.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @zparihar, https://www.dvratil.cz/2019/08/kontact-google-integration-issue/
<isomari> how can I reinstall the plasma portion of kubuntu?
<user|zet> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu on my Dell XPS 15 9570 and everything is working great. Except for the touchpad, I can select "Mouse Click Emulation" but all the other options are greyed out. Even selecting the option, taping to click still doesn't work.
<user|zet> Any ideas, what the problem could be?
<IrcsomeBot> fasih_01 was added by: fasih_01
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Swift110
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<BluesKaj> fine here, and you ...we don't textspeak like "r" and "u" on these support chats
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Ok sure
<isomari> greetings, my plasma desktop is sudden;y greyscale though I have not installed any such effect. What is happening?
<isomari> even running apps are greyscale. although context menus are still in color.
<IrcsomeBot> Rokuji was added by: Rokuji
<Brutus> Hi, does anyone know where the users files are on the ISO? there is no homefolder. is there a default / all users folder available?
<Brutus> Or is there a folder where it grabs the files from when it creates the /home folder when booting the ISO?
<aedigital> brutus if i understanded
<Brutus> by default in the ISO, the /home only has a .directory file, which leads to /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-home
<aedigital> you need search for squashfs in google
<Brutus> aedigital: that's not what i'm looking for
<aedigital> ok
<Brutus> i want to place a file on the desktop which shows up on the kubuntu user after it's booting the ISO file
<Brutus> the homefolders is populated somehow
<OerHeks> all you can do is make a live iso + persistent part  with mkusb https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<murat_> lan
<Guest8924> hi
<Guest8924> frage: wie kann ich eine SD (micro) unter root rechten einbinden? ist momentan nur als benutzer eingehängt
<Guest8924> der aktuelle pfad /media/kubuntu/178B-CE26
<Guest8924> ?  anybody out there?
<Brutus> OerHeks: not really what i'm trying to do
<valorie> Brutus: you can also create your own ISOs
<valorie> and make the changes you want there
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/409607/how-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-server-iso
<Brutus> valorie: i'm trying to modify a kubuntu iso
<Brutus> Brutus | Hi, does anyone know where the users files are on the ISO? there is no homefolder. is there a default / all users folder available?
<Brutus> Brutus | Or is there a folder where it grabs the files from when it creates the /home folder when booting the ISO?
<valorie> right, I'm sure that there are tuts on how to do with from flavors
<valorie> not really what this channel is for, however
<valorie> that was just a quick google on my part
<Brutus> sure, but i'm asking a specific question about the kubuntu iso
<valorie> there are lots of resources out there, and lots of custom ISOs
<valorie> all of the ISOs are made the same way
<valorie> we all use the same base system
<valorie> our value is the KDE software we provide
<RikMills>  the filesystem you see in the live session is the compressed filesystem image in /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<RikMills>  /home/kubuntu is in there
<RikMills> Brutus valorie: https://launchpad.net/cubic
<valorie> oh thanks, RikMills
<valorie> RikMills is someone who know this in and out
<Brutus> RikMills: ahhh
<valorie> vs me who know what to ask google
<valorie> :-)
<Brutus> i'll look into that when i'm back at work tomorrow
<Brutus> i'm surprised it's there
<valorie> lots of deployments have the same needs as you do
<Brutus> The entire filesystem seems populated except for the kubuntu directory in the /home folder
<Brutus> I was searching for a directory where standard files are. for example, i know that windows has the all users folder. you place a shortcut there and every user has that
<valorie> I have no such directory?
<valorie> never have had
<Brutus> valorie: on the iSO
<valorie> ah
<RikMills> what do you mean by standard files?
<Brutus> I was considering making a script in the crontab that just adds it after the user is created. that might solve that part
<Brutus> sorry standard files is the wrong way to say this. i remember from (i think) gnome 1 or 2, that there was a folder that had files that were added to each user, just like windows has the all users directory
<RikMills>  /etc/skel/
<Brutus> ahhh
<Brutus> yeah that seems to do the trick :)
<Brutus> thanks a lot, that's what i was looking for :)
<RikMills> np
<Brutus> i'm probably not asking the most common questions
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @RikMills, Thanks Rik! I appreciate that!
#kubuntu 2019-10-08
<IrcsomeBot> helimocu was added by: helimocu
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<IrcsomeBot> lacotazho was added by: lacotazho
<thomas_> can anyone help me
<valorie> help you what?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> hoxataefo was added by: hoxataefo
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> Nuggrungeho was added by: Nuggrungeho
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> catherine Lelli was added by: catherine Lelli
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Hello and good morning all
<Wolfgang> Hi  My login screen has very tiny display scaling / fonts etc. How to fix it?
<i90rr> hi guys, it's been a long time since I used Kubuntu last time and I'm pleasantly surprised on how well it works, overall, and by its implementation of KDE -- kudos to everyone who made 19.04 possible :clap:
<IrcsomeBot> Tom was added by: Tom
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Wolfgang, Hi! Am I assuming correctly that you are German? If so, go to Einstellungen-> Anzeige und Monitor -> Anzeigen. In diesem Fenster dann "Anzeige skalieren". Je nach Kubuntu-Version bzw. Plasma- Version heißt der letzte Button vll. ein bisschen anders.
<Wolfgang> Is there a way to change the screen scaling value for the login screen (SDDM) after i installed proprietary drivers for video card everything became tiny but i could fix it by changing the screen scaling option in display options. However it doesnt change it for the login screen.
<tomreyn> ^ he's gone again
<IrcsomeBot> Trevino0001 was added by: Trevino0001
<IrcsomeBot> 幸福 was added by: 幸福
<IrcsomeBot> EDWIN Timo-Pekka was added by: EDWIN Timo-Pekka
<IrcsomeBot> <Thompson trust> Sir you are indeed a wonderful person.  … You won't be able to know how happy I am today, but I want to tell you that you are the best when it comes to trading and earning money for your investors I never wanted to try this because I felt that I was comfortable with my life, and I never wanted to take risks. But, after hearing too many people testify about how you've helped them, I decided to give it a try and now, I have kno
<IrcsomeBot> what financial freedom is all about.  … I invested, and in just the interval of 72hours , I got paid without any form of stress or delay. Thank you very much Mr BERNARD W. RASHFORD you're a blessing to me and my family. Contact him on … @BINARYPROFITTRADERS1 …  whatsapp +16469605206 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFQ50Sei1GAO6bogtQ
#kubuntu 2019-10-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Is there a way to set specific keyboard shortcuts,I want one to get the PC to shut down when I can't move the mouse/clicking doesn't work...Thanks!
<valorie> @shreddies - try REISUB
<valorie> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<valorie> I've heard that on ubuntu one can just do SUB
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @valorie, thanks,that doesn't work though,so far every time I tried anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh hello folks
<IrcsomeBot> xugedyzhae was added by: xugedyzhae
<lordievader> Good morning
<Tuxist> good morning any dak people here ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hello everybody!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills Are you here?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Sort of
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, LOL!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Great!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Rather not to be disturbed right now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I would like to talk to you about some suggestions in terms of improvements to Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have about 3 mins before I have to do do other things
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Then just do other thing. Let's talk later.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Evening UK time is better for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey Guys I got 2 issues in Kubuntu 18.04 that I'm trying to figure out.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (Photo, 1496x1088) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1aXtoBAN/file_18813.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Issue 1: I have downloaded a Plasma Add-on in 'Discover' called 'Inspiration' (its a Desktop Theme).  The issue is, that Discover always shows a notification that this package is always in need of an update.  Is this a reposide issue...or perhaps I'm thinking I just want to ignore this update.  (This is not a Deb package - but rather a KNewStuff package.  Take a look at the source here in this picture:
<denza252> does  it not actually update when you update it?
<denza252> or rather, even after updating does it still want you to update it?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> After updating, it still wants me to update....
<denza252> weird
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> And I press it every time...to update it it... but not really sure if its writing or re-writing new files the drive anymore...
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> maybe I should just search for the files and take a look at the meta data to see if it is always being re-written...?
<denza252> have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? since it's a desktop theme i don't think it'll break stuff. Maybe switch to a diff theme first before uninstalling. It might just be a bad install
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @denza252, I'll give that a shot...
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Issue 2: I believe with this new Theme, that its made the Borders really thin, so when I want to resize the window, its hard to catch the margins which change my cursor to the resizing cursor.  Is there a way to make the window border thicker manually?
<FelixErnst-M> @zparihar System Settings/Application Style/Window Decorations and there at the bottom right Border size
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @FelixErnst-M, you are amazing!
<FelixErnst-M> don't make me blush :P
#kubuntu 2019-10-10
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<macroprep> why are these greyed out? https://i.imgur.com/zYiRG75.png
<IrcsomeBot> Wendy B. Decicco was added by: Wendy B. Decicco
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How are you
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you swift110 ?
<rakesh4545> I want threadripper.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<airmen55> Hi - I am not finding "wlan not connected-" in the system menu.. what to do?
<airmen55> am connected with a cable of course but urgently need to use wlan..
<diogenes_> airmen55, sudo rfkill list
<airmen55> diogenes_: nothing blocked
<diogenes_> airmen55, has it worked before?
<airmen55>  diogenes_no just loged into new install for first time
<diogenes_> airmen55, look in driver-manager.
<airmen55>  ok - it has been a decade or so since I last used kubuntu... so need to figure out how to access driver-manager.. [btw - I just turned 71 this week.. been on heree since it was the arpanet..;=) ]
<diogenes_> in menu type: driver.
<airmen55> eh sorry but in the "menu" at top right of screen ther seems to be nowhere to type anything?
<airmen55> -conkfession:- I spent too long on windoze
<diogenes_> airmen55, ls /usr/bin | grep dri
<diogenes_> do you see anything?
<airmen55> it says "driverless!"
<diogenes_> airmen55, run: inxi -N
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<airmen55>  diogenes_ eh - sorry but how..(really has been a long time since i last linuxed..
<diogenes_> i terminal run: inxi -N then paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> share the link.
<airmen55> i installed inxi - with sudo apt... what is it and so on?
<airmen55> i can ask google if you preffer..?
<diogenes_> it's for system info.
<airmen55> oder-- eh man inxi ?
<airmen55> are you prepared to go at this prob for me by remote access? I have to trust youi of couirse.. hehe there is not much on the new laptop anyhows.. ha
<diogenes_> ok
<fuze> When is 19.10 releasing?
<fuze> When is 19.10 releasing?
<genii> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<genii> fuze: Traditionally, the third Thursday of the month it is due, after 5pm local time in the UK
<genii> So in this case, most likely the 17th
 * genii doublechecks
<genii> Yes, the 17th
<genii> This one of those times where there's 5 Thursdays in October instead of the usual 4 so it could have been the 24th, but it's still scheduled for the third one, which is the 17th
<user|28671> How can reset root password
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
#kubuntu 2019-10-11
<airmen55> hi all - how do I get rid of the pesky kded5 ??? (I have a different system for this task-)
<airmen55> sorrey but i am 71yo and not used linux for abouit 12 ydars till yesterday...
<airmen55> so I guess I need to do a command something with    rm *** kded6 etc.. eh what exactly.. ;=)
<IrcsomeBot> Share Love was added by: Share Love
<airmen55> [on the other hand i was using the arpanet via a tty at RAF Commcen Central probably way before most of u here were born!]
<airmen55> gimi a break gals & guys..
<airmen55> What's with "Share Love?"
<airmen55> ya all asleep with youir heads banging down on the keyboard before you finally slide under the table or what!? {where do I know that from... nowadays it don*t happen to me much.. cos for abotiu 40 years I hardly sleep anyhows... heheh}
<airmen55> - another "successfull depaterning!" the c i a bot says or wot..
<airmen55> eh  is this a "broadcast only-" # or wot? sigh..
<airmen55> well lets liven things up a bit -- which sporting and adventerous young lady wants to meet a mature male here in berlin tempelhof in the next hour - youi need to bring y o u r car.. stuff like this on my motorbike is stricky ;=)
<airmen55> end of unccessfull OT question - where th fk is the dialogue here people?
<airmen55> c o s m i c TOP in clear
<airmen55> at least we have woken up the nsa and gchq
<airmen55> jesus is kommin again at warp 2 with a battlestaar or 20 to sort out the crap on this sorry planet.. that n e w s IS now classified cosmic top in clear...
<airmen55> the preophesies about this event have been arouind for 3000+ years so don*t give me the "neverd heard of it crap!" try this google search     eschatological infos arramagedon"
<krytarik> airmen55: Do you realize that this channel is for Kubuntu support only?
<airmen55> the good Lord can help me right now toAHHHHHHHH heavens a r e s p o n s e
<airmen55> I am here to get help uninstalling kded5
<airmen55> krytarik: so can *you* perhaps help me with this bl**dy awefull problem..
<airmen55> so 25 kubuntu support interested users and *deafening silence!" sad sad
<airmen55> hi ja dolph whats happening pal?
<airmen55> who is buying everybody a drink via amazon fresh tonightr!!??
<airmen55> "ALEXA - order right now a local 500ml beer for *.the world population.*
<airmen55> oh sh*t alexa blew a fuse - right now... baah - lame arsed system...
<airmen55> aöö taöl and no action!!
<airmen55> e e e all talk and no action!!!
<airmen55> mann oh mann ist das hier langweilig.. it is b o r e i n g here -in any languaghe you care for stink-boreing#
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi airmen55, how can I help?
<viewer|54> I try to login with KDE plasma mode in my kubuntu laptop but it is showing invalid password can you help me some to fix this issue ?
<swift110> im good Lord_of_Life
<swift110> im good lordievader
<smr2> test
<thecosa> dsahubch
<smr2> Puto cosa
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> 🤷Patrick officiall was added by: 🤷Patrick officiall
<IrcsomeBot> <🤷Patrick officiall> Fwd from Blockchain: Blockchain represents give away … We are giving away 10000 of ETH … To verify your address and get 10 or 100 Ethereum … https://bit.ly/Blockchain_GiveAway
<BluesKaj> !spam | Patrick officiall
<ubottu> Patrick officiall: Please don't spam
<kens> EXIT
<kens> LEAVE
<kens> EXIT
<kens> LEAVE
<IrcsomeBot> LAMARCHE Langenberg was added by: LAMARCHE Langenberg
<IrcsomeBot> dortha corsini was added by: dortha corsini
#kubuntu 2019-10-12
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can checkout any time you like, but you can never leave....
<billharper> hello
<kubuntu> como me llamo
<Guest66428> alguien sabe como se cambia la distribucion del teclado en kubunt live?
<syddel> I just installed Ubuntu on a T450 (wanted to see what Gnome Desktop has been up to lately). I was surprised at how much more "smoother" and responsive Firefox is in Ubuntu compared to Kubuntu on the same laptop. Why is it so?
<diogenes_> syddel, you can enable hw acceleration for ff in kubuntu and see if that makes any difference.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills Steam seems to not work on 19.10 .
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I just installed it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> From the repos
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The updating process of the client seems to work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But then the client does not start.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nvidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> For some seconds there is a process called "steamerrorrepor" running. Then terminated.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Proprietary drivers installed via the Ubiquity installer.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> GTX 1070
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> IIRC the reason is because it doesn't install some of the Nvidia i386 packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> which steam wants
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> steam doesn't prompt the installation of them, I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> So this is not a Kubuntu problem, but a Ubuntu problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> correct
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Well well...
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> There are a bunch of CLI tools for helping with Nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Open a terminal and type
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> apropos nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You can use man or info to find out more about each tool hth
<IrcsomeBot> princeofclay was added by: princeofclay
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> In what way is KDE Neon different from Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Wendy B. Decicco> Honestly speaking I’m not trying to convince you or promote anyone but since i met Michael E. Pearson he has done a fantastic work and i believe he is one of the most experienced forex trading expert around, all thanks to you @binaryprofittraders Contact today via WhatsApp :?+16469605206 or follow his channel via 👇 https://t.me/binarytrader44 … https://t.me/binarytrader44 … https://t.me/binarytrader44
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, In KDE Neon, the KDE guys take the Ubuntu LTS base and use it to make the latest (and thus rolling) KDE stack (Desktop and applications) work. They themself say it is not a distro but just a display of KDE.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, Kubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu featuring the Plasma desktop and KDE applications (non rolling). A team of dedicated Kubuntu developers make the Ubuntu bases and KDE stack into a well integrated experience. The defaults in the plasma desktop are WAY better in Kubuntu than in vanilla Plasma. Also, there are LTS and non LTS variants of Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, For a save bet: You should start with Kubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @Linuxophil, Heyy, thanks for taking time to explain in detail
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Sick_Rimmit, Thanks for your input! I actually mainly want to let the Kubuntu team know about this issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, My pleasure! Are you new to Linux?
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Yes, I am on Linux Mint Cinnamon atm, but the interface didn't seem as modern. It can be tweaked, and has amazing features, but seems a little outdated.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Searching for a good looking, but stable distro
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Will give this a try
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, I see. Are you familiar with the concept of a distribution base and the independend desktops and applications on top?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, I really encourage you to take a look at Kubuntu. And definitely stay away from KDE Neon for the time being. It is mainly for developers. User frindlyness is not their goal.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @Linuxophil, Similar to Zorin / Mint right? Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, Almost. They all use the base system of Ubuntu and make modifications.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Linux Spotlight: Linux Spotlight EP18 - Michael Tunnell https://linuxspotlight.fireside.fm/18
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, Listen to this episode of Linux spotlight. Michael Tunnel who is interviewed there is a big advocate for the Plasma Desktop and Kubuntu especially. He explains things much better than I ever could.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> You should be as famous as Linus with that knowledge 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dMKHiiYw/file_18899.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dzEUdfhC/file_18900.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://youtu.be/tzu_f7OntSs
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> That's the Youtube clip of it (in case you are not into podcasts.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And here a series of customizing Plasma. It is a littel outdated, but a lot of things still holds true.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://youtu.be/XrsgB48Fr8Q
<viewer|29> im trying to find out if and how to get unity game engine  on kubunto
<viewer|29> can some one help me please?
<IrcsomeBot> Peter Silie was added by: Peter Silie
<IrcsomeBot> spratiox was added by: spratiox
<janusz_> Hi I've got a question about Virtual Box and Kubuntu. I'm using wireless adapter that is being recognized by Kubuntu but it's not recognize by the virtualmachine in vbox I can't add it through settings (nothing to add) and yes I do have an extension pack. Does anybody had dad issue ? Perhaps somebody has a resolution for this problem. Thanks in advance.
<tomreyn> janusz_: you can't pass through wireless adapters. but you can bridge them, or so i would think
<janusz_> let me check it
<janusz_> still no wireless extensions which is weird because vbox actually see's the device while bridged.
<janusz_> but the vm terminal shows nothing available after iwconfig
<mparillo> When I use virtual box, the host may be on WiFi, but the guest had [virtual] wired networking by default.
<inc002> hello all
<inc002> Est-ce que vous êtes là ?
<inc002> \join #irc-annecy
<inc002>  /join #irc-annecy
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @princeofclay, Dominic, I'd vouch for Kubuntu 18.04 LTS as well.  I have quite a bit of experience with most of the Popular desktops (Neon, Mint Cinnamon, Zorin, Manjaro, Debian KDE, OpenSuse (Leap and Tumbleweed) Netrunner (Debian Semi-Rolling version), and wanted something both stable, modern, good lucking and flexible.  It is Kubuntu.  I love all the other projects and did enjoy using all the other Desktops, but Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> (Minimum Install) is just good.  What's really nice is that they have already released their 9th Maintenance release...and its super stable.  The only other Distributions that comes close to the "Completeness" and stability that I've experienced is "Zorin" and "Netrunner (Debian), however, Zorin has some performance issues - hopefully there next release will be a little bit snappier - and not a very large community. Netrunner is absolutely
<IrcsomeBot> stunning in its visual appeal and actually think their default application packaging is better than Kubuntu, but a couple of times they had some dependency issues with some KDE apps and when trying to figure it out through the package manager actually left me with a broken system - I'm a 19 year veteran on Linux - and I wasn't being reckless... repackaging dependency issues.  They also have a smaller community.  I like Debian in principle and
<IrcsomeBot> many use cases, but when it comes to 3rd party applications, Ubuntu is still a standard.  I'm seeing more Appimage's though.  Kubuntu, Netrunner and Zorin all support Flatpak and Kubuntu and Zorin support Snaps.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Another thing with Kubuntu, upgrading from release to release works very good.
#kubuntu 2019-10-13
<IrcsomeBot> neonsil was added by: neonsil
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @zparihar, That's good news
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> There are many comments online saying how Kubuntu was the most unstable in 2014
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> To how it has evolved
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> I've got the iso and will flash it soon as I get some time
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Will post ss
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> 👍🏻
<vlastof> hello everyone
<vlastof> anybody here?
<vlastof> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> I couldn't find the signature file
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> I downloaded the iso and compared the sha256, but don't know commands for authenticity check. The Keys and the server locations in command shoud be different from Mint guide r8
<IrcsomeBot> <neonsil> If sha256 matchs iso  go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @neonsil, Ok
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-October/004840.html
<valorie> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<stephen_> maximizing windows makes my titlebar to go away. Using kde plasma
<stephen_> any one know the solution?
<stephen_> found the solution at the kwin config file. Thanks
<daggs1-work> Greetings, is there any known scons 3.0.0 deb for ubuntu 16.04?
<RikMills> daggs1-work: not that I can see from a quick search
<RikMills> Kubuntu 16.04 is end-of-life anyway
<daggs1-work> RikMills: I know, it will be hard to convince to migrate all my company's desktops to next lts
<daggs1-work> will handle this hurdle when I'll get to it, for now local scons build is working
<daggs1-work> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<derPUHmann> hey#
<derPUHmann> I have a question !
<derPUHmann> Please ghelp !!
<BluesKaj> derPUHmann, just ask your question
<dimitri> interesting chat program its mt first time here
<derPUHmann> how can i
<derPUHmann> Make thunderbird on german
<derPUHmann> (on kubuntu 18.04)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @princeofclay, That was a long time ago. It was technically not even the same Desktop environment since back then they used KDE4 and the now current KDE Plasma 5 has been rewritten from the ground up, if I understand correctly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills Did you see this? Kubuntu starts at about 1:22h .
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqN7oH977H0&feature=youtu.be
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Yeah, I saw it live
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Cool! For me he is just restarting Kubuntu after install.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Did you find it useful?
<BluesKaj> useful for ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Improving Kubuntu 19.10 of course!
<BluesKaj> booting isn't much use
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> He manages to find the akonadi bug that kde a slow to fix
 * BluesKaj has no need for akonadi :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...and he pointed out that there is no Text pointing towards giving a LVM password.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Do you know if Steam is working now on a standard install of Kubuntu 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Probably not on nvidia, but you can fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Should add that to release  notes
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, So definitely no 19.10 for me. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> You locked the icons in the task bar and the application launcher to a smaller fixed size during the last days, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Cantata tells me it would be better if my (single) user on this machine were part of the group "users". Apparently it is not. How can I change that in Plasma? I cannot seem to find an option.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> There isn't one. User manager in plasma lacks group management, which is often complained about
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have never had to change groups to make cantata work
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Oh, OK. Should I ignore the request by Cantata?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> if it still works, why not
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> emanuel_lima was added by: emanuel_lima
<IrcsomeBot> RBI_MY_Dream was added by: RBI_MY_Dream
<IrcsomeBot> <RBI_MY_Dream> Friends,my WiFi networks are not being shown by my laptop.How to fix it??? Please please help me.....
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Does anyone know which version of Plasma will come on Kubunto Eoan? I thought it was going to be version 5.17, but maybe the timeframe won't fit.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @emanuel_lima, Correct. Eoan is in final freeze right now, and 5.17 is not released yet. 5.17 will come in backports PPA for Eoan though.
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Right, but will 5.17 be available on the regular repositories? After release.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @emanuel_lima, No, as it is a new major version release. Those cannot be released to the main archive as stable release updates. Only bugfix or security updates can.
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It will be in our PPAs somewhere though, for people who are keen to try it.
<user|4919> while installing kubuntu video is a mess, nog readable
<user|4919> is there a way too change resolution by pressing a key
<pthon> Hello, i can't use hotkeys, but i set it
<viewer|26> hi. I am using Kubuntu which was put on by a friend who died a few years ago. I need to upgrade it but I don't even remember how to find out which version I am currently running, let alone how to upgrade without losing data. Can someone help and elderly non geek?
<diogenes_> viewer|26, lsb_release -a
<viewer|26> I tried that and nothing happened.
<diogenes_> what you get in terminal?
<viewer|26> I hit ENTER and nothing happened.
<diogenes_> viewer|26, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<viewer|26> start with comma?
<viewer|26> start with comma?
<diogenes_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<diogenes_> ^^^
<diogenes_> paste just one line
<viewer|26> wait! I got   it. Kubuntu 14.04
<viewer|26> I also found the hardware specs if it is of any interest
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiscoUpgrades/Kubuntu
<viewer|26> error message
<viewer|26> the required dependency  apt (>= 10.0 ubuntu 2.13) is not installed
<diogenes_> apt-get
<viewer|26> apt-get 10.1 ubuntu 2.13   ?
<diogenes_> instead of apt try apt-get
<viewer|26> sorry, I don't understand. the error message came to me during the install.
<diogenes_> viewer|26, it would be less paintful if you just download an iso and re-install.
<viewer|26> would I lose my data?
<diogenes_> let's see: df -h
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> for all your actions: if you have no backup of important data, the data is not important
<diogenes_> ^^^
<OerHeks> changes from 14.04 to 18.04 are so huge, i would reinstall
<viewer|26> I understand that, but is it required as a separate action? I would like to be a geek, but I am starting late in life while trying to do other things. That means that I will ask a lot of basic questions which many of you already knew in the 7th grade.
<OerHeks> welcome to Kubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> you said earlier, it was a precious install by a friend, backup photoś/music/bookmarks/documents first
<viewer|26> oerheks, thank you for the advice. I may just to that at the risk of ruining what little is left. As my comuter is getting shut down by obsolescence, anyway, I suppose thre is little to lose.
<viewer|26> If you guys ever see me here again, you will know it worked.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<diogenes_> viewer|26, and don't be afraid to ask many questions.
<viewer|26> AS you may have noticed, I'm way past worrying about looking stupid. But thanks a lot guys.
<diogenes_> viewer|26, that's how we all started, by asking questions, and there are no stupid questions.
<mateus_> ola
<tomreyn> oie
<mateus_> joia
<netras> Hello. I'm on kubuntu 19.04, plasma version 5.16.5. I think after updating plasma, I'm having this same problem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=249238
<netras> i know its arch but its the exact same problem
<valorie> netras: then it's a good idea to file a bug directly with kde: bugs.kde.org
<valorie> since you know it isn't our packaging, but a common issue in Plasma notifications
<netras> okay thanks! I just wanted to confirm if anyone has the same issue and already filed a bug before
<netras> okay I've posted this in the kde IRC
